# Sticky  Concert DVD/BD recommendations



## jmiyake

There have been a lot of concerts coming out on dvd lately. What do you recommend?


Ideally they would meet this criteria:

Anamorphic widescreen

Excellent surround mix, preferably DTS surround.

Great performance.


Thanks for your suggestions,

James


----------



## DiamondDave

The Band - The Last Waltz....awesome!


----------



## ksoza

Roger Waters "In The Flesh" - Excelent concert from begining to end (one of the rare concert DVD's that can watched as a complete show). Very good picture, excellent DD 5.1 sound. Great mix of Pink Floyd classics and Water's originals - staged with top notch guest musicians.


----------



## eweiss

This is being released today (7/15).

http://www.alisonkrauss.com/merchandise/index.html 


We saw the tour this concert was part of in Fort Worth last May. It was excellent, so I'm guessing this concert DVD, which I'll buy this week, is also going to be very good, and one to recommend on this thread. Jerry Douglas on dobro is awesome, and Alison's voice and violin playing are beautiful, as her fans know.


Per the Web page, it's anamorphic (I assume when they say "anamorphic ... or ... letterbox," it's the same DVD, not two separate editions) and has DTS as well as DD 5.1.

*LIVE 2-Disc DVD!*


Pre-Order Now!

DVD Ships July 15th, 2003.


LIVE is the first DVD from Alison Krauss + Union Station. Shot in High Definition, the LIVE DVD will be available in anamorphic wide screen or in letterbox. Audio options include DTS 5.1 Digital Surround Sound, Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound, and a two-channel stereo PCM mix. The DVD is not region coded and will play in any region; however, it is a NTSC video and will not playback correctly on PAL televisions. Includes the LIVE concert, exclusive interviews, on-the-road footage and much more.


----------



## jimvander9

I've seen the most recent Pearl Jam DVD and it is excellent. I don't know about the specs that you have requested but I'm sure you can see them on Amazon.com.


----------



## eweiss

Everyone says STOP MAKING SENSE is the best concert DVD, bar none.


Is this true?


----------



## Art Harris

"Everyone says STOP MAKING SENSE is the best concert DVD, bar none.


Is this true?"



Depends on what you like. This is a great performance, but a little bizarre. It's not for everybody.


----------



## bluepred

If you like this kind of music-Diana Krall Live in Paris, is pretty good.


Video wise it is o.k. but sound is great.


eweiss, Thanks for the A.K.U.S. info.


----------



## Webmonkey

The 2 Metallica DVDs (S&M and Cunning Stunts) are some of the best concert DVDs I have heard.


Lars' drums really kick!



And everything by The Corrs is great too...




The upcoming Slayer: War at The Warfield should be a very good production too....



Rock on!


----------



## htomei22

Roy Orbison "Black and White Night." Phenomenal!!


htomei


----------



## Luckie

Sting's 'All this time' is probably the best Dolby Digital dvd gig I've come across not even including the excellent documentary !


Regards,

Manus


----------



## tREN

the cure, trilogy

anamorphic WS (filmed w/ HD cameras)

and dolby 5.1

best PQ I have seen on any concert DVD bar none.


additionally Red Hot Chili Peppers, off the map

catches them on a very good night, nice DTS but 4:3



allison krauss, diana krall???

wake me when its over..


----------



## FredProgGH

My nods go to the afore-mentioned Sting, along with


Yes: YesSymphonic, Live in Amsterdam

The Who: Live At The Royal Albert Hall


----------



## bluepred

Hey Tren diversify man, Diana Krall and Allison Krauss do wonders for good speakers.


But just in case I have watched and greatly enjoyed Tool's dd 5.1 dvd and Depeche Mode's numerous dvd's (not concert dvd's but good nonetheless).


----------



## gwlbe

I actually own more concert DVDs than movies. I look for audio quality first and PQ second. The Who Live At The Royal Albert Hall

is reference quality, however, the new Zep is my favorite. One thing I look or listen for is if the DD5.1 or DTS sound track is true multichannel. Most live concerts are 2 channel - 5.1 upmix. For the rears, the stereo mix is altered by removing the vocals and adding reverb or echo. Then the level is lowered by 6db and phased delayed. This basically gives the same effect as Dolby Pro Logic II. The LFE channel is passed through a filter which removes the high frequency sounds. For the center channel, they simple take the stereo track and make it mono and add emphasis to the vocal range. This compromises the strereo effect in the front. Listen to Dazed and Confused on Disk 1, during the bow parts you can hear the guitar moving form the front to the rear, a good example of true multi channel mixing.

Other good concerts, Both of U2s, Roger Waters NIN ,The Eagles, Don Henley, The Stones Bridges tour. It really depends on your taste in music. There are some really disappointing ones too. Most of the bad ones are early releases, pre 2001.


----------



## Lou Sytsma

I would add John Fogertyremonition to that list. Great sound!


----------



## Malcolm_B

Led Zeppelin DVD

While I pick and chose which songs I watch/listen to, it is in DTS and Moby Dick alone is worth the price to me!


----------



## alhull




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Luckie_
> *Sting's 'All this time' is probably the best Dolby Digital dvd gig I've come across not even including the excellent documentary !
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Manus*



I'll second the Sting recommendation. It's incredible.


----------



## Thomas Marshall

I agree with htomei on the Roy Orbison DVD. Fantastic !!!


Roy Orbison Black & White Night


Accompanied by:

Bruce Springsteen, Elvis Costella, Jackson Browne, Bonnie Raitt, Tom Waits, Jennifer Warnes, k.d. Lang, JD Souther and Elvis Presley's famed 60's and 70's touring band.


DTS sound, Full Frame, in B&W (really looks good against the Art Deco stage backdrop).


Roy was one of the best that ever lived, he was respected by every musician in the business.


And yes, I kind of like this guy


----------



## Warren_G

Another one of these threads huh? Well, here goes:

ACDC-Stiff Upper Lip, incredible, but the DD mix sounds better than the DTS one (??)

Journey 2001, wow, incredible sounds, its in 4x3, but still worth it

Billy Idol - Storytellers, great sound, I cant believe how good he sounds both acoustic and with full band around him, definitely pick this one up!

Scorpions - A Savage Crazy World, its great that they restored this old concert footage, sounds pretty good too

Bee Gee's - One Night Only, and you all thought I only liked the hard rock... Sound is too good to pass this one up


To anyone who is working on bringing these wonderful old concerts to DVD, keep up the great work. I look forward to picking up Led Zep tomorrow, as well as the Iron Maiden video collection that just got released.


----------



## Aliens

Here are two live performances by Dave Matthews: Listener Supported and Live at Folsom in Boulder Co. I'm not much for Dave's CD performances, but in concert they do alot of jammin and that's what sets them apart for me.


----------



## FlyboyAA

For Those who like the Classical side of music as well....


There is a DVD called "German Brass Goes Bach". It is a live concert from the St. Thomas Kirche in Leipzig. It has DD 5.1 and the transfer is surprisingly crisp and clear. And the music.....Oh, the Music!!!


Pat


----------



## Captain Nemo

The Beach Boys "Good Timing" Knebworth, UK



Roger Waters-Live in Berlin w/o Pink Floyd


----------



## FredProgGH

The Led Zeppelin DVD is awesome. I didn't include it because it's full-frame.


The same goes for most of the classical DVD I own; they're mostly older releases. (So much to buy!!) Bach's Greatest Organ Works Vol. 1 is anamorphic and DTS and can shake the walls though!!


----------



## gwlbe

I have a Panny RP-91 and I use the zoom function for the zep DVD, the MSG footage is letterboxed, but the rest of the show looks fine with the zoom footage. With concert footage you don't lose much with the zoom option unlike a pan and scan movie. I believe Queens Video Collection DVD is in 16x9, but I think they just cropped the oringinal footage.


----------



## srgilbert

Peter Gabriel: Secret World Live is pretty terrific, and seems to meet your criteria:


Anamorphic widescreen

Excellent surround mix, preferably DTS surround.

Great performance.


Couple of thing to note however. While it is anamorphic, it appears to have been cropped down to 16x9 proportions from the original 4:3 video. Picture quality is less than stellar to say the least! It looks like a standard TV broadcast to me on my plasma.


Sound is great (both DD and DTS 5.1), but almost _too_ good. I have a sneaking suspicion that it was overdubbed, but I haven't bothered to confirm this.


----------



## ABCD

My favorite concert DVD by far is Springsteen Live in NYC. I bought it for it's picture and sound quality, and it converted me into a Springsteen fan. I have been spending the last year catching up on his music.


Anamorphic widescreen (Yes. Shot originally in HD).

Excellent surround mix, preferably DTS surround (DD5.1 only, but excellent use of surrounds).

Great performance (outstanding - Springsteen's music is meant to be heard live. Also, good production value).


----------



## Chris Xolotl

You will never get better than Scorpions - Acoustica DVD. Not sure if it's 16:9 but it simply is the best unplugged performance I've seen (and I am not a huge Scorpions fan). Maybe 13 cameras, but the discrete use of the mix should be a standard for all other concerts.


I also dig Joe Satriani - Live in SF.


----------



## Captain Nemo

The Beach Boys at Knebworth, UK 1980.This concert shows both of the now dead Carl and Dennis Wilson performing as well as Bruce Johnston. OAR is 1.85:1 in color at night.


Roger Waters Live Berlin, Germany without Pink Floyd 1989 OAR 4:3.


I lock in no stretch wide screen view, by using a Sony brand Progressive Scan DVD Player .


----------



## thebland

I just picked up HEart: Live in Seattle.


It is 1.78 anamorphic and DTS.


Haven't watched yet but Mark from Servodrive (sub manufacturer) says the bass is pretty intense.


I'll post what I think soon!


----------



## gamma_seraph

Stevie Ray Vaughn: Live in Austin

PBS Austin City Limits full-screen.

DD only I think.

If you like rowdy rock and roll this is a good one.

The best part is watching the faces SRV makes when he plays!

I always get chills when he plays Texas Flood.


----------



## stansell

Nine Inch Nails - And All That Could Have Been (DTS)


Only 4:3,but works well in "subtitle" wide mode on my Sony projector. Video quality is pretty good considering it was filmed using mostly handheld DV camcorders. They filmed each show throughout the tour and then mixed and matched the best shots. They filmed it this way so they wouldn't be distracted by the filming and so they didn't have to change the lighting for the "filmed" show. It has less of a "staged" look and does a great job of capturing the show as it was live (I saw the concert - this is a great souvenir).


On the DVD there is an alternate angle which lets you see a portion of the concert from a straight-on viewpoint in order to appreciate the video art wall at the rear of the stage.


You definitely want to start the DVD with your volume turned down a bit - I think it is mixed to approximate concert level volume. The sound track is a great 5.1 mix.


My only complaint is that the concert spans two DVD's I guess this was done in order to keep a high bit-rate on the video, because each DVD is only a little over an hour long.


----------



## Rieper

This is my first and probably only (for awhile) DVD live concert purchase:


Product Details



Starring: Alison Krauss, See more


Encoding: All Regions

Format: Color, Dolby, Widescreen, DTS Surround Sound, Surround Sound


Rated: NR

Studio: Rounder Records


DVD Release Date: July 15, 2003

DVD Features:

Region 0 (NTSC format)


Disc 1:


Let Me Touch You for Awhile, Choctaw Hayride, The Lucky One, Baby Now That I've Found You, Bright Sunny South, Every Time You Say Goodbye, Tiny Broken Heart, Cluck Old Hen, Stay, Broadway, Ghost in This House, Forget About It, Faraway Land, A Tribute to Peador O'Donnell / Monkey Let the Hogs Out, The Boy Who Wouldn't Hoe Corn, Take Me for Longing, I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow, Maybe, We Hide & Seek, But You Know I Love You, When You Say Nothing At All, New Favorite, Oh, Atlanta.


Disc 2:


Exclusive interviews with Alison Krauss + Union Station


Exclusive behind-the-scenes and on-the-road footage


Over 150 rare and unreleased photos and home videos


Alison Krauss + Union Station discography


Video for "New Favorite"


Tribute to Frank Edmonson


Widescreen anamorphic format


Number of discs: 2


Needless to say, I loved this DVD set. It meets all your criteria, and frankly the only reason I knew about this was through PBS HD on Time Warner Cable HD here in NYC. I stumbled onto the performance after watching the Tonight Show Jay Leno, and couldn't go to sleep. Had to watch it until it finished. Checked out Amazon.com and sure enough it was there. My favorite song? It's gotta be "Let me Touch you for awhile"... My wife totally loves it as well. Stop reading this and go pick it up, you will not be dissapointed!


S.Anderson


----------



## RBO

Rieper, you should probably try Down From The Mountain as well.


----------



## EricD

I would recommend you get something from a band you like....


----------



## slateef

how about Tiny Tim's "Tiptoe-ing thru the tulips"?

DTS/anamorphic ws


----------



## thebland

Watched the HEart (Live from Seattle DVD).


PQ is pretty nice and the csound quality is also great. Great bass.


I did notice the vocals get a little lost in the mains and somewhat in thethe surrounds rather than being at the anchored in the center channel.


All and all an excellent concert experience. Recommended!


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thebland_
> *Watched the HEart (Live from Seattle DVD).
> 
> 
> PQ is pretty nice and the csound quality is also great. Great bass.
> 
> 
> I did notice the vocals get a little lost in the mains and somewhat in thethe surrounds rather than being at the anchored in the center channel.
> 
> 
> All and all an excellent concert experience. Recommended!*



Do they extent their sets or do they pretty much play the song as recorded? I'm not much into groups who play their songs live, as they play their releases. This is one reason I like Dave Matthews Live, they expand the music into a journey, rather than a walk through the park. I realize there are some songs you can't do this to, but for the most part, extending them really adds to the experience.


----------



## TCB

The Last Waltz


The Band's swan song performance. Filmed by Scorcese. Guest stars include: Dylan, Joni Mitchell, a coked-up Neil Young, Van Morrison, Muddy Waters and, urg, Neil Diamond.


The recent special edition was well done. 5.1 audio of this fabulous performance. Robbie Robertson is a bit of a drip, however.


----------



## Jim Story

I wonder what is the name of that Allison Krauss DVD described above?


----------



## mnilan

Jim:

There is only one Alison Kraus DVD out (that I know of). It's title is: Alison Kraus & Union Station: Live.


----------



## mattg3

I know this really dates me but has anyone seen any of the MOODY BLUES DVDS that are out and hows the PQ and audio?


----------



## shumi_9

I can't believe it!! No one has mentioned the best DVD live concert ever recorded as of today (IMHO):

Bella Fleck and the Flecktones at Quicks Hall. Both picture and sound are the best I have (and I have almost all other concert DVDs mentioned on this thread). You guys have to check it out.


----------



## JosephF

Some don't like that it was recorded on film, but Kansas - Device Voice Drum is one of my favorites. Of course, being a wheathead, I am probably a little biased.


Heart has also been spending a lot of time in my player of late too.


----------



## padreken




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattg3_
> *I know this really dates me but has anyone seen any of the MOODY BLUES DVDS that are out and hows the PQ and audio?*



Live at the Royal Albert Hall with the London Symphony is terrific, with a great DTS soundtrack and excellent direction and camera work. Not widescreen, but no matter-if you're even casual fan, this is a must have disc.


Also strongly recommended is Peter Frampton's Live in Detroit-another great DTS track.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> I can't believe it!! No one has mentioned the best DVD live concert ever recorded as of today (IMHO):
> *Bella Fleck and the Flecktones at Quicks Hall.*



Hmm...soon as I find out WTH they are, I'll consider it.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *Hmm...soon as I find out WTH they are, I'll consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dude!!! Only the baddest (like "Shaft" bad, that is) electric banjo based jazz/space rock band on the planet!!


(and featuring the baddest bass player on the planet, BTW)


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JosephF_
> *Some don't like that it was recorded on film, but Kansas - Device Voice Drum is one of my favorites. Of course, being a wheathead, I am probably a little biased.
> *



Great disk, but I think the decision to go with film was a mistake. It's very grainy under the low light level. Plus it must have cost a bundle to shoot and edit. Best the band has been musically though since the 70's, IMO.


----------



## srgilbert




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FredProgGH_
> *Great disk, but I think the decision to go with film was a mistake. It's very grainy under the low light level. Plus it must have cost a bundle to shoot and edit. Best the band has been musically though since the 70's, IMO.*



Doesn't that usually indicate that it was recorded on standard definition video tape rather then film? In my experience with concert videos, that's often been the case.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by srgilbert_
> *Doesn't that usually indicate that it was recorded on standard definition video tape rather then film? In my experience with concert videos, that's often been the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's not a low-quality type of grain. It's just that with film, even newer faster films, you have to throw a lot of light or you will get a grainy look. Kansas wanted to use their regular stage lighting. The film-look does give the show a certain class that video wouldn't get, at least earlier standard video, but new 24P HD video formats are coming closer to a "best of both worlds" solution for this type of shooting, as far as what I've seen. People with more technical expertise (I'm a sound guy, not a video guy) feel free to jump in


----------



## millerrj

The Corrs - Live in London...excellent PQ.


And, the most recent Queen concert at Wembley.


_______

Rick


----------



## MrLabGuy

Queen: "We Will Rock You" is no slouch in 5.1 and performance.


Michael


----------



## eweiss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rieper_
> *This is my first and probably only (for awhile) DVD live concert purchase:
> 
> 
> Product Details
> 
> 
> 
> Starring: Alison Krauss, See more
> 
> 
> Encoding: All Regions
> 
> Format: Color, Dolby, Widescreen, DTS Surround Sound, Surround Sound
> 
> 
> Rated: NR*



I posted my review/comments about this at this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=281003


----------



## yubyub




> Quote:
> Bella Fleck and the Flecktones at Quicks Hall. Both picture and sound are the best I have (and I have almost all other concert DVDs mentioned on this thread). You guys have to check it out.



I didn't even know this existed. I am *so* there. Victor Wooten gives me goosebumps. Is it the original Flecktones, with Howard Levy? Or is it the later Flecktones?


(crossing my fingers for Howard Levy).


-Jon


----------



## Patrick TX

Man, there are SO many great concerts on DVD. Many are 4:3 though (MUST get a Panasonic RP91). www.newegg.com is blowing them out @ 199 delivered. I am a former concert lover with 2 kids, no social life, and a kicking HT. Needless to say, I have concerts at home! Here are my favorites in no particular order:


Eagles Hell Freezes Over - DTS version ONLY

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense

Sting - All this time

The Corrs - Live in London

Portishead - Roseland NYC

Santana - Supernatural Live DTS

Sarah Mclachlan - Mirrorball

Diana Krall - Live in Paris

Norah Jones - Live in New Orleans

Metallica - S&M (not clean version)

U2 - Elevation 2001 Live from Boston

Stevie Ray Vaughn - Live at the el Mocambo in Toronto

Nine inch nails - And all that could have been DTS ONLY! (has Marilyn Manson hidden performances)

Depeche Mode - One night in Paris

Cranberries - Beneath the skin V2 ONLY! ( has audio fixed)

Dave Matthews Band - Live at Folsom Field AND Listener Supported

Sade - Lovers Live

Korn - Live

The Last Waltz

Family Values Tour 1998 - the original

Faith Hill - When the lights go down

Pearl Jam - Touring Band 2000

AC/DC - Stiff Upper Lip

Queen - Live at Wembley Stadium

Blue Man Group -Audio (actually video, lol)


----------



## Gary McCoy

Most concert video quality is pretty atrocious - only the music makes it tolerable in many cases (I like concerts, too). Most early concerts were shot in 16mm film with analog stereo sound (if not mono), making the images excessively grainy. Then there was a (thankfully short) period when analog 1/2" videotape was used, even worse for my taste. The single shining exception to the poor video quality was Scorcese's *The Last Waltz*, shot in 35mm and stereo sound (the DVD was a remix).


Live video footage from DVs I see as a considerable improvement over the typical 16mm film concert master. The biggest remaining problem is the uncontrolled lighting, but I think DV technology deals with such much better than film - although it has a different look, of course.


For those of you who want a glimpse of how good a concert can be, at least from a technology standpoint, check out an HDTV broadcast of the newly revamped PBS series _Soundstage_ this season. These concerts are shot in achingly clear high definition video (1080i/60fps) and offer 5.1 Dolby surround sound. They are incredible. Last week was "Alison Krause and Union Station", and I was totally blown away by the incredible picture and sound. Although this is a studio environment, and what you see has been edited, there is a live audience and it IS definately a concert. In the happy circumstance that the performers match your taste in music (as for me this past Sunday evening) the experience is incredible. Here's the link to find the viewing times on your local PBS affiliate - hopefully you have a digital broadcaster with surround sound capability:

http://www.pbs.org/wttw/soundstage/airdates.htm 


Highly reccomended - it doesn't look or sound better than this unless you are there in person - and my 90" screen is almost that good with this quality HDTV material.


Edit: for those who want a glimpse of what I am talking about, here is a screen capture:

http://www.kaleirish.com/Allison_Krause_HDTV_02.jpg 


....and when you add to this the silky smooth motion of the 60fps, the result is amazing (I realized I used "incredible" 3 times above - I don't usually do that...)


Gary


----------



## Dynacoman

Has anyone seen the Jethro Tull DVD? Worth buying?


Jim


----------



## Chapdog

$6 bucks for the "Hole in the World" DVD, DVD extras and a separate CD of same.

Really good I must say. Hell Freezes Over has always been one of my demo music surround sound choices. Hole in the World although filmed in a studio and black and white may replace it. It starts out in stereo but when it kicks into surround sound mode it provides a wonderful display of the benefits of 5.1.

The song is simple but very catchy with beautiful harmonizing. My wife and I sat through it 3 times last night.


I had never been a fan back when they were hot but since getting back into AV a few years ago and seeing the HFO DVD I've become a fan of the Eagles.


Going to see them at the Concord pavilion August 20th!

Very excited.


----------



## Pablo M

Question about the Heart Alive in Seattle. Is this 5.0? I'm not getting any subwoofer and the lights not on. Anyone?

Pablo


----------



## RBO

Well aside from the couple obvious ones mentioned so far (The Last Waltz, Roger Waters in the Flesh, and Talking Heads Stop Making Sense) which meet the 5.1 and Anamaphoric requirements of the thread, I'm going to throw in a favorite of mine that is only Dolby 2.0 or PCM but still an outstanding performance captured on video formated to 16:9, Supertramp The Story So Far...


----------



## eweiss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gary McCoy_
> *For those of you who want a glimpse of how good a concert can be, at least from a technology standpoint, check out an HDTV broadcast of the newly revamped PBS series Soundstage this season. These concerts are shot in achingly clear high definition video (1080i/60fps) and offer 5.1 Dolby surround sound. They are incredible. Last week was "Alison Krause and Union Station", and I was totally blown away by the incredible picture and sound. Although this is a studio environment, and what you see has been edited, there is a live audience and it IS definately a concert. In the happy circumstance that the performers match your taste in music (as for me this past Sunday evening) the experience is incredible. Here's the link to find the viewing times on your local PBS affiliate - hopefully you have a digital broadcaster with surround sound capability:
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wttw/soundstage/airdates.htm
> 
> 
> Highly reccomended - it doesn't look or sound better than this unless you are there in person - and my 90" screen is almost that good with this quality HDTV material.
> 
> 
> Edit: for those who want a glimpse of what I am talking about, here is a screen capture:
> 
> http://www.kaleirish.com/Allison_Krause_HDTV_02.jpg
> 
> 
> ....and when you add to this the silky smooth motion of the 60fps, the result is amazing (I realized I used "incredible" 3 times above - I don't usually do that...)
> 
> 
> Gary*



Oh ... my ... goodness!!! We just watched again parts of AK+US Live (DVD) and as nice as the high-def video looks on DVD, actual Hi-Def in your screen shot is ... stunning!!! Wow!!!!! We did see her live, 2x last year. Your shot makes me want to get a high-def DirecTV receiver.


FYI -- the 2 encore numbers are on the DVD, but not in the concert. DOWN TO THE RIVER TO PRAY is played during the credits on disc 1, and THERE IS A REASON accompanies a tribute to Frank Edmonson (their sound guy) on disc 2. Frank died last year, 49 years young.


To follow up my review, the interviews with the band members on disc 2 are very nice and well worth watching.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dynacoman_
> *Has anyone seen the Jethro Tull DVD? Worth buying?
> 
> 
> Jim*



I was pleasantly surprised by the Tull DVD (Living With The Past). PQ is decent (it's 4x3, shot on video), there's a good blather to music ratio (each song has a little intro but they are all pretty short). There's a wonderful recreation of the original recordings of Wond'ring Aloud and Life's a Long Song done with a string quartet plus a reunion of the original line-up with Mick Abrahams, Clive Bunker and Glenn Cornick for two songs which rocks. The current line-up is great and they do a good selection of material including the best version (read: faithful to the original) of Thick As A Brick since they originally played it in 1972. Ian's voice has come back a bit and his flute playing is better than ever (he's been working to compensate for the deteriorating pipes!) Highly recommended if you're a fan.


----------



## nospam_online




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by yubyub_
> *I didn't even know this existed. I am so there. Victor Wooten gives me goosebumps. Is it the original Flecktones, with Howard Levy? Or is it the later Flecktones?
> 
> 
> (crossing my fingers for Howard Levy).
> 
> 
> -Jon*



Later Flecktones, filmed in 2000 I believe. The lineup includes Bela (banjo), Vic (bass), Futch (drumitar), Jeff (sax), Hanson (bassoon), McCandless (English flute), Andy Narell (steel pans), Burman (tablas) and Ondar (throat singer)


The performances are amazing, the sound quality is excellent. The only gripe I have is it's not anamorphic (it's letterboxed 4:3).


It's essentially "Outbound" live.


Unrelated: check out the Live Music Archive for Flectones shows in shn. http://webdev.archive.org/audio/etree.php 

It's free and approved by the band.


----------



## seabee121usa

If you want to see four Girls play Strings take a look at bond live at the Royal Albert Hall. They are fantasic. I enjoyed this dvd very much.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

this is one fantastic example of a well done concert DVD. Lots of beautiful country strings and high resolution sound, you can hear every pick! I was able to clearly distinguish 5 instruments at once, plus the vocals, the audio quality is there. The Kodak Theater looks gorgeous, Ive never seen a more pleasing concert set. The music i think is first class, the crowd participation, and the humor between songs is enjoyable, the video production is very high resolution, I just LOVE this DVD. The director did a stunning job of capturing the ambience of a live country concert.


THe Dixie Chicks play their full "Home" album, and a couple of their older tunes at the end. This is a best selling record for a reason....


It is only full frame; but it stretches nicely to wide screen, as long as you dont mind slightly wider chicks


8 or 9 bucks at Costco!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Nazareth at Camden Palace 1985 - Brazilian Import - Professional packaging, Dolby 2.0 and Dolby 5.1. This was the raspy-voiced hard rock band of the 70s, with hits like Hair Of The Dog and Love Hurts.


Filmed by Trillion Pictures film, the Audio and Video quality is technically there. THe sound is good, especially for the time period, though its not quite up to par with modern live recordings, still, I was pleasantly suprised. The video image quality also was very good, but the director seemed completely uninspired. They never put the cameras on the audience, they never attempted to catch the ambience of the concert, which i consider very important. This is a common problem with many 70s/80s concert DVDs and films. They had enough cameras and lighting, why not use it?


The performance started weak, but got a little better. None of the players have any real charisma, but they played competently, and did faithful renditions of their songs, and did a decent mix of tunes. If you like Nazareth, this isnt a bad DVD. Im not sure how many more times I will watch it, I will probably skip around it once in a while: they have a few very strong tunes like "Beggars Day" and "Hair Of The Dog". The performances do come across a bit stiffly though.... I wouldnt be that suprised if this whole performance was really in some TV studio, and made to look like it was at a concert, haha.


They put out strong albums in their day, probably stronger than this DVD, we may be better off just looking for thier albums on CD. I especially like thier first album, which was really offbeat, with bagpipes and all, called "Indian Exercises".


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Prince "Sign O' The Times", Brazilian import, filmed in 1987. The packaging looks professional, and is in Dolby 5.1 and 2.0 audio, all the menus are in spanish, but easy to figure out.


First the bad: tHe sound quality is poor. This is disappointing since the rest of the production has high production values, and his performance is excellent. It not as good as FM radio. I'm thinking the top and the bottom of the audible spectrum are heavily compressed, the lows are muddy, and the highs are cut off. I played with my reciever, and made it almost passable by using soundfields.


NOW THE GOOD:This performance is simply put, the most incredible live concert performance I have ever seen.


Prince's entourage of 10-12 players all wear many hats, you will see them all individually: playing the hell out of an instrument, dancing to highly choreographed musical plays, singing, and playing other instruments, at one point all the male players are playing drums.... This troop of players will wear many hats and switch between them most often. And their performance will be perfection.


Not only that, but there is continuous motion on the stage, and not just motion for motions sake, these players are moving about the stage like they have someplace to go. The effect is like having hundreds of players entering and exiting the stage over the course of the night, but .... its all the same 10 or so people!


Combine these players with master songwriter Prince, who can wear all these hats with ease, and dance as good as his best dancer ...

... who happens to be this incredible dancer named CAT.


Cat is this ultrafast dancer that whirls around the stage like a battling top most of the time, other times shes making out with one of the actors in a skit, or climbing the walls like a sexy spider woman. Other times shes singing or wearing some other hat. But she drifts in and out of the overall performance with astonishing speed.


As does Prince, whose performance talent manages to still dominate these other incredible players, I dont know how. He can dance as fast as the fastest dancer, play his guitar as good as his best sax player can sax ... and act in the plays with expressiveness that is worthy of Hollywood.


Which brings me to the video director of this concert. The way this concert is edited will make your head spin. The scenes will constantly be switching between Prince playing some riff on his guitar, to 3 horn players in the darkness to an incredible dancer, to some other band players artfully lit like some jazz painting ...

... to Prince singing, to shiela E going nuts on the drums, with her skintight top showing why female drummers are pretty to watch ...


And all these songs are directed in a cohesive way, despite the blurringly fast editing. Light is used with mastery, much of the instrumental playing is done in near darkness, adding a jazz-like quality to the band. Colored light is also used with great effect, but the stage is mostly kept in a soothing darkness.There is a master cinematic director at work here, and to my suprise, when I read the credits, the director was ... Prince.


Now if we could find a copy of this old concert with decent sound, it would be a great DVD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Elton John, One Night Only -Greatist hits, Live at Madison Square Garden I believe this was shot in 2001 or 2002, is an excellent production, nice sound and video quality, good playing ( and Billy Joel wasnt drunk), lots of guest artists, and it starts with "Funeral For A Friend", whats not to like?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

This is a very authentic Queen performance from, I think, the 80s. It really captures how most heavy metal bands were back then.


At first, I wasnt that impressed with it, too many closeups of Freddie's bad teeth, very little interaction with the band, etc. ...


.... until I watched the director's comments on the incredible effort it took to film Queen in that era. The introverted band wouldnt look at the cameramen, the camera men couldnt hear the director at all, the cameramen were intimidated by the band and wouldnt get too close, the sound synchronization was based on each camera shot filming a clock that was on stage, couriers running back and forth to the cameras with the director's instructions and more film, an incredibly lengthly post production phase, each band member wanting creative input into the process, all these technical mountains they had to climb back then. Definitely a great DVD to have though, the production quality is very good for back then.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I used to like this band called AC/DC, who was on radio alot in late 70s early 80s. I liked them cause they were a bit whacky, not real serious music, but lots of raw honest guitar. Once I saw them in concert, and their guitarist was a complete trip He was like in an epelectic fit the whole time, very physical guitarist with a hillarious style and dressed like an English school boy.


Anyways, i found a DVD of a 2001 concert of theirs in Germany

for 12 bucks, so i picked it up, and WOW what a show


Malcolm Young just goes nuts the whole show with his heavy metal-speed-blues style rocks. He kicks it into high gear the whole show, then does this incredible guitar show near the end, I mean this guy must be 50, and he still does all the backward running and wierd guitar moves like when he was 20.


And its classic hard rock, the whole stage is lined with marshall amps, huge Pyrotechnics, huge video walls, HUGE inflatible props, On "Hells Bells" the singer plays the bell by jumping on the bell-ringer on a 20 foot tall bell that hangs over th arena. Yes corny, but these guys take their show serious, they could have cut alot of corners, and didnt.


The stage has a huge 50 yard runway out into the middle of this sports arena, with like 60000 fans going nuts, the band and show centers around this guitarist that, like I say, is throwing a complete speed guitar fit onstage the whole time.


Anyways its called "Stiff Upper Lip" if you ever see it, and are even casually amused by this style of music.


Video Production is very good, 21 cameramen listed on credits, and it shows! Wide Screen Anamorphic, great production values (though I am not incredibly picky).


Tons of different camera angles, high tech cameras booms zooming around in the air, They even have a cameraman in the nosebleed seats.


It is so much like the shows I saw as a teenager, only better because I can control the audio.


Audio production is first rate as well, no cutting corners on this nutzo show!the audio catches the feeling and sound of rows of Marshal amps, neither adding nor removing any of that wonderful distortion. Shoot to Thrill they play early in the show; basically they play all their hits, and some non-hits as well. "Whole Lotta Rosie" is hilarious, about the joys of big women, theres a huge inflatable floating female behind them haha. A good bit of Highway To Hell LP, a good sample of their early stuff, a huge dose of the "Back In Black" LP ....


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> nice sound and video quality



Whoa...."nice video quality"? *Excellent* sound quality but very poor image. Looks extra soft, almost blurry and out of focus. I tried the DVD again after my set was calibrated and altho passable, I would not even think to show off my set with this DVD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *Whoa...."nice video quality"? Excellent sound quality but very poor image. Looks extra soft, almost blurry and out of focus. I tried the DVD again after my set was calibrated and altho passable, I would not even think to show off my set with this DVD.*



Yep its not stunning, its only "nice".







. I really look at the concert as a whole, after all its a live event... and if its an older show, like an 80s concert, then im delighted if the sound and video is any good at all.


Even a 90s concert will not match the A/Vquality of a 00s concert, in most cases...


If you want to see stunning video quality, check out the Dixie Chicks... it must be a high definition video source .... although if you want to get real critical, even on this concert there an occasional shot that isn't as crisp as others.


----------



## Yosh70

I've noticed almost anything from Image Entertainment is w/excellent video/audio quality....Heart's and Peter Framptons DVD concert's are among the best IMHO.


----------



## JaSee

My Favorite 16x9 enhanced concert disks with mostly excellent picture and sound are:


The Cure Triolgy

Yes Symphonic Live

Roger Waters In the Flesh

Roxy Music at the Apollo

Underworld Live Everything Everything

James Getting away with it live

New Order 511


My favorite 4x3 (some letterboxed) but excellent sounding disk are:


Pat Metheney Imaginary Day

7 Worlds Collide (tim Finn, Eddie Vedder, Jonny Marr)

Led Zeppelin

Jethro Tull

Big Country (two disks in one keepcase)

Warped Tour (16x9 but soft)

Ben Folds Five (w54th session)


A couple of disks I keep playing even tho the sound

and picture isn't that great but the performances

are:


Oingo Boing Farewell

Joe Jackson in Tokyo

Def Leppard Historia in the round


good luck,

j


x30/l300u


----------



## FredProgGH

Good List, JaSee. I'd add The Who: Live at the Royal Albert Hall. Great sound and PQ- and great concert!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I would describe The Chieftans as an Irish/Bluegrass/Country orchestra. They have been around for probably 40 years, and continues to fill theaters with superb interweaving of harps, fiddles, banjos, flutes,recorders, guitars, violins, pianos, and several instruments that I just cant remember what they are called.


At any given time, there are, like 10 players on the stage, usually with all different instruments.


This 2003 performance is done in beautiful historic Ryman Auditorium in Nashville, and they have probably 20 famous guests from the Country, Irish and Bluegrass world: Emmy Lou Harris, John Hyatt, Ricky Skaggs, Patty Griffin, the list goes on ...


The audio and video quality is modern and outstanding, with great miking of the instruments, and it is beautifully directed. It says it is NTSC format, but i found it looks beautiful if you play it like its anomorphic widescreen ...


I am not a huge fan of this kind of music, but this is well worth adding to your collection, if for no other reason, as being able to listen to masters of these somewhat obscure instruments do their craft, live. The atmosphere, crowd, and good vibes these honest musical folks give off, is excellent...


There are short little interviews between most of the songs, which are interesting the first time you watch it, and then easy to skip ... the concert itself is 120 minutes long...


Also theres some serious singing going on here, from beautiful female country singing, to irish ballads, to interesting cowboy types belting out songs while going nuts on some odd stringed instrument whose name escapes you, haha...


If you look at "California Livingroom" I have a picture with this performance on the screen... yes that is an AC/DC dvd on the coffee table, haha


----------



## Chapdog

...why all Concert DVD's I own and or have played don't seem to be play in progressive scan? The audio is wonderfull but the video is 480i. Almost every "normal movie" plays progressive scan perfectly but for some reason just the concert DVD's don't










BTW I have a JVC XY-F80 and now a Pioneer 563-A and both seem to have the same issue. The DVD's I've tried include Eagles Hell Freezes over, Hole in the World, Sting, James Taylor, and Eric Clapton among others.


Wus-up with that?!


----------



## Gary McCoy

That's a fairly reliable indication that the source material is video and not film. Interlaced video signals have every frame different from the adjacent ones. Film source material uses the 3-2 pulldowm method to display 24 frames per second as 60 fields per second.


Both of your DVD players apparently look at the frame flag bit settings to convert to progressive scan, and are confused by video source material. You should include good deinterlacing of video material in the selection criteria for your next DVD player.


----------



## Chapdog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gary McCoy_
> *That's a fairly reliable indication that the source material is video and not film. Interlaced video signals have every frame different from the adjacent ones. Film source material uses the 3-2 pulldowm method to display 24 frames per second as 60 fields per second.
> 
> 
> Both of your DVD players apparently look at the frame flag bit settings to convert to progressive scan, and are confused by video source material. You should include good deinterlacing of video material in the selection criteria for your next DVD player.*



Mmmm, That could be it!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mjburton

JohnR_IN_LA


if only Bon Scott was still around today...


I'll have to go find the "stiff upper lip" DVD and let er rip... it's TNT


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ya I heard AC/DC has another pretty good DVD out there somewhere too, but I can confirm "Stiff Upper Lip" is a great single arena show for Late 70s hard rockers ....


.... And I think the single show concert DVDs are the best ( I include the ones that are filmed over 2/3 nights at one location, and then combined, to look like a single show).


I recently bought several new concert DVDs: Jethro Tull Living in the Past, Heart live in Seatle , Simon And Garfunkle in Central Park 1999, and The Wall Live in Berlin. So far they all are appear to be good quality, I will probably review them here


Concert DVDs are the single best thing about Home Theater..


----------



## suffolk112000

Just bought and watched the Alison Kraus + Union Station Live DVD and it is excellent! It has great picture and even better sound. An excellent reference disc.

Craig


----------



## romanr

Regarding the Alison Kraus DVD, How would you characterize the music? I like a variety of music from AC/DC to Diana Krall but I've never being a big fan of country. Is this the type of "twang" you typically find in country? In other words, If I like well played instruments and sweet angelic voices, will I like this DVD? Of course I also like heart pounding music with energy and soul. So if this DVD accomplishes any of this there is a good chance I will like it. I've heard nothing but good things about the audio quality and spectacular video in this DVD but if the music is not to my liking then I will skip this purchase.


----------



## mnilan

romanr:

Bluegrass and country aren't the same thing at all. You will like Alison Kraus, especially this CD, especially if you have SACD playback capability and buy the SACD.


----------



## suffolk112000

romanr,


As mnilan stated, bluegrass and country are different, especially in todays era. Fifty plus years ago country and blue grass had a more similar sound, but country has turned more "electric" while I think the over-all music and sound of blue grass has remained the same.

I think the Alison Kraus DVD really offers up a wide array of low, mid-range and high sounds.

It definitely will test the flexibilities of your audio system.

You said you enjoyed hearing singers with exquisite voices... well Alison has one of the best in my opinion.

The video on this DVD is also superb as well.


Craig


----------



## Art Harris

If you like Alison Kraus and that type of music, the Down from the Mountain concert is great. I enjoy it more than her tour concert. It's features some of the music from O'Brother and features an assortment of artists and music. I've watched it many times and still feel like I should applaud after some of the performances.


Maybe it's just me and my perculiar tastes.


Art


----------



## suffolk112000

Art,


Thanks for the recommendation, I will have to check it out.

Actually, before this concert DVD I never followed bluegrass much. Of the two, (country/bluegrass) country has always been more appealing to me. I guess this DVD has opened my eyes to a new sound.

Craig


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FredProgGH_
> *I was pleasantly surprised by the Tull DVD (Living With The Past). PQ is decent (it's 4x3, shot on video), there's a good blather to music ratio (each song has a little intro but they are all pretty short). There's a wonderful recreation of the original recordings of Wond'ring Aloud and Life's a Long Song done with a string quartet plus a reunion of the original line-up with Mick Abrahams, Clive Bunker and Glenn Cornick for two songs which rocks. The current line-up is great and they do a good selection of material including the best version (read: faithful to the original) of Thick As A Brick since they originally played it in 1972. Ian's voice has come back a bit and his flute playing is better than ever (he's been working to compensate for the deteriorating pipes!) Highly recommended if you're a fan.*



The switching between nightime daytime performances was a huge directorial mistake, IMHO. People want to think they are watching a contiguous concert. The director cuts too fast and pastes between shows blatantly, i donno... he finally calms down about half way through the show, and I was able to start enjoying the concert, but WTF?


The sound and Picture quality was fine...still a worthwhile purchase if you like Tull, which I DO


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *The switching between nightime daytime performances was a huge directorial mistake, IMHO. People want to think they are watching a contiguous concert. The director cuts too fast and pastes between shows blatantly, i donno... he finally calms down about half way through the show, and I was able to start enjoying the concert, but WTF?
> 
> *



Yeah, this has become common practice but it's really annoying.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Sound: 4 out of 5

Video : 4 out of 5

Performance: 5 out of 5

What I didn't like: He substituted a bit of the dance/theater stageshow for more of a party atmosphere with superstar guests.

What I did like: The best quality concert I have seen of this one-of-a-kind performer.


Prince is one incredible performing musician, he has that rare combination of songwriting, stage performance, singing, dancing, and mastery of all the major musical instruments... This guy can perform doublesplits while wailing on a guitar, and dance while singing while playing the crowd. His "Sign O' the Times" concert DVD would be a seminal recording of his performance talents, were the audio quality not so AWFUL. So I bought this DVD of him playing a New Years party at Paisley Park Studios, with a full crowd.


He has lots of guest performers like Lenny Kravitz and George Clinton, but gives up a bit on the choreographed stageshow that is the hallmark of his live shows. THere is still a ton of dancing and skits going on, where the band basically acts out the song.


Hes also a bit older in this show, and perhaps isnt doing the outrageously good dancing that he was certainly capable of just a few years ago. However he is still probably better than most broadway dancers ...


In exchange, he relaxes and rips up the guitar fretboard, and plays jazz and soul and rock with various guests throughout the night.. he plays drums and piano and other instruments here and there... what a show!


As you can see, i am somewhat biased, and would probably give a high rating to any decent tape of this underrated superstar. He is that good.


Oh he also rails against the music industry in the "News" notes on this DVD, he exposes how the RIAA studios are robbing artists of their rights to the music they create.


----------



## FredProgGH

Re: Prince---



I'm soooooooo mad. I saw this in a used store about 3 weeks ago for $10. I grabbed it but the checkout line was really long and moving slow and I was on my lunch break. I took the DVD and hid it on a shelf of old movies where I thought it would go unnoticed. Went back later that day and--- yep, it was gone. Arrrrrrghhhh!!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Performance 4-5

Audio 5

Video 4


This is an excellently recorded and directed performance of the Boss from 2001. The audio is stellar, it suffers none of the negatives of the stadium sound, but still has that huge revirberating sound, so you know your in a stadium. The sound producers and directors deserve credit. The same day I got this, I received a live recording of another performer, that was taped in a sound studio: Bruce's stadium recording sounds much better.


The performance is vintage Bruce, he is great in concert, and seems to treat it as almost a religous experience. None of his songs are played like they are on the studio album. his songs metamorphizes on the road, he will slow them down , or speed them up, and ... well ... the results are always pretty good











Nice band too, great Sax player, they arent incredibly complex, and often the sound is rather slow and quiet, but the songwriting and the sincerity are there...


----------



## kevin j

the grateful dead the closing of winterland is quite good[you're not a true deadhead imho if you don't have this dvd]


----------



## CineFreak

Wow!


Has to be the best concert(s) DVD I've seen, so many extras it makes your head spin.


The PQ and Audio is stunning. And I'm not a Stone fan!










4 discs (4:3







) 3 different concerts Paris, New York & someother place in Europe.


Jessica


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevin j_
> *the grateful dead the closing of winterland is quite good[you're not a true deadhead imho if you don't have this dvd]*



Ive been eyeing this disk, the quality is good?

I probably would have bought it by now, but I was afraid someone would see it on my shelf, and think I was a deadhead!











I never cared for their studio stuff, but I used to own a concert album of theirs that was soo good.


I cant remember the title, but it was a studio release 2 album set released in the very early 80s, and I remember perfectly recorded layered guitarwork throughout...


----------



## nktan

Shirley Bassey The Diva. Comes with an excellent documentary and commentary from THE DIVA herself.She ldropped her earring while performing and you wouldn't notice it.


----------



## shrugger




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by suffolk112000_
> *
> 
> You said you enjoyed hearing singers with exquisite voices... well Alison has one of the best in my opinion.
> 
> The video on this DVD is also superb as well.
> *



One more "AMEN!!!" on Allison Krauss. I'm no fan of most bluegrass I've heard, but this woman's voice is so pure and mesmerizing- you can't help but love it!


-shrugger


----------



## Distorted

Let me mention four DVD's that may not have all the criteria to be great choices to sit beside the already mentioned demo discs of Krall, James Taylor, The Boss, Orbison, Santana, Dave Matthews Band, and Allison Krauss (I am genetically incapable of appreciating most hard rock), but are worth mentioning as good performance discs seem to be such rarities that any worth mentioning should be. As far as I am concerned, performance DVD's are the highest and best use of my theater.


Three Mo Tenors -

4 out of 5 video

4 audio

5 performance


The three performers prove their versatility in a wide range of styles from opera to blues and on. Rodrick Dixon singing and playing A Song For You is worth the price of the disc alone.


Smokey Joe's Café -

4 video

3 audio

5 performance


This is a stage performance as opposed to concert performance, and was shot in HD, but miked with those on the head things, which never seem to capture the best sound although necessary where movement is required of the artists. I never liked doowop music before seeing this one on Broadway. This is the last performance of the original cast, and is faithful of the live show, which, of course, it was.


America: A Tribute To Heroes -


4 video

3-4 audio

4 performance


Some great performances and some not so great. Skip the intros and verbal tributes if you wish and anything with Mariah Carey mugging uncontrollably. I did not know that Faith Hill could really sing until this disc.


Jane Monheit: Live At The Rainbow Room -


5 video

5 audio

3 performance


Cabaret performance the equal in production value of the Krall disc. This singer certainly has the voice and training, but lacks the maturity that will hopefully come with age, IMHO. Others more attuned to this type performance may give a higher rating to the performance, of course.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Distorted_
> *I did not know that Faith Hill could really sing until this disc.
> 
> *



Not to be off topic but I can't let this go; she can't. I promise. I've seen it. If they have made it appear otherwise it's with post-production and Antares Auto-tune


----------



## Timbelmont

A really cool DVD is (I'm paraphrasing the title) TRIBUTE TO BRIAN WILSON.


It features Elton John, Paul Simon, Carley Simon, and all kinds of other performers doing their versions of Brians Wilson's compositions. Very interesting. Brian even got it together enough to do a walk-on toward the end of the show.


Tim A.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FredProgGH_
> *Not to be off topic but I can't let this go; she can't. I promise. I've seen it. If they have made it appear otherwise it's with post-production and Antares Auto-tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well, she gets a high five for just standing there.


Production of performance DVD's brings up an interesting subject though. We all know that almost any performer can be made palatable in the studio, but just how much can be rectified on live performance video recordings? My guess is not nearly as much, and that may account in large part for the relative paucity of decent discs - the performers have to actually be talented.


----------



## billatlakegeorge

Eric Clapton Live at Hyde Park is reference.


----------



## srgilbert




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FredProgGH_
> *Not to be off topic but I can't let this go; she can't. I promise. I've seen it. If they have made it appear otherwise it's with post-production and Antares Auto-tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I wouldn't call myself a huge Faith Hill fan (although she _is_ incredible to look at!) I was pretty impressed with her during her live performance at the Grammy's this year. The song she did, "Cry" can't be an easy one to pull off live, and I thought she did just fine. (Again, watching her in a gold mini-dress in HDTV might have had something to do with it, but I can't be sure......)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Thanks for the atypical recommends, Distorted! I agree with your take on this stuff, watching concerts and such, is an incredible use of this technology.


Theres several bands that mix rock with jazz and classical instrumentation, and lovely voices of all types, and some of those discs are the best, IMHO, so dont give up on Rockers yet


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Distorted_
> *Well, she gets a high five for just standing there.
> 
> 
> Production of performance DVD's brings up an interesting subject though. We all know that almost any performer can be made palatable in the studio, but just how much can be rectified on live performance video recordings? My guess is not nearly as much, and that may account in large part for the relative paucity of decent discs - the performers have to actually be talented.*



Well, if a band IS talented they don't need to touch up much. But you'd be amazed at what can be done after the fact to tweak a less than stellar performance (I've done it myself







) And for the truly not-good there's always the retrack the whole show in the studio option. There is a famous live album from the 70's that doesn't have an actual "live" note on it. (And it's not Frampton Comes Alive, that was one of the notable exceptions. though I think Pete recut a few of his vocals!)


Even truly talented bands will often "sweeten" the live sound a bit in the studio- watch Keys To Ascension by Yes and check out all the backup vocals when theres no one within 10 feet of a mic! It's just how it's done...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

And its not just musicians! Radio DJs and talkshow hosts send their voices through their signature processors. Do you really think Rush Limbaugh has that deep resonant voice for real? Do you really think Lara Sleshinger still has that sweet toned 20 year old voice?


Its mostly thiers, but they have magical sound engineers helping them out


----------



## Garman

U2's New DVD, it comes out on Tuesday and it is a very good show. Done in England at a famous castlle.


Also Peter Gabriel, Secret World Live, music is excellent video quality is so, so.


----------



## kevin j

it's in ireland not england fyi


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Garman_
> *U2's New DVD, it comes out on Tuesday and it is a very good show. Done in England at a famous castlle.
> *



Red Hot Chili Pepper's also did a concert at the same castle. This dvd is also available on 11-18. Will someone please post a review of this DVD.


----------



## jimnc

Good thread. I've definitely got to check out the new U2.


Here are the best I've seen:

James Taylor Live at the BT

Roger Waters In the Flesh

Diana Krall in Paris

Talking Heads Stop Making Sense

Eagles Hell Freezes Over

Sade Lovers Live


----------



## CineFreak

jimnc,


"James Taylor Live at the BT;"

I've been contemplating getting this DVD, why did it make your top list. PQ, Audio, Content? I understand its 16:9.


Jessica


----------



## jimnc

First of all, it's a good concert, great performances, 109 minutes.

Second, the production quality is excellent: PQ(you can see the beads of sweat on JT's balding head), sound(DD), editing. I can't stress how much editing is a factor in a DVD concert. It can make you feel like a member of the audience, or it can tire you out and make you feel like you're watching a music video. This is a well-paced edit.

I don't even recall what the aspect ratio is; doesn't say on the box; can't play it right now.

I'm not a JT fanatic; I just like watching well-produced concerts. I've been disappointed by quite a few concert DVDs. But this one is first-rate.


----------



## jimnc

I also recommend The Cranberries Beneath the Skin Version 2.


----------



## Distorted

Is there a forum somewhere that restricts it's discussion to concert/performance dvd's?


----------



## Patrick TX

I don't think so.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Distorted_
> *Is there a forum somewhere that restricts it's discussion to concert/performance dvd's?*



Your in it bruddah!


I have about 50 concert DVDs, and order a few more every month.


So far, my favorites are Prince (Rave Unto) David Gilmore (Live) , Roger Waters (InTheFlesh), Eagles (HellFreezes), Dixie Chicks (evening with), Diane Krall (Paris), and Rush (Rio).


I've never liked the band U2 ... actually the band is rather nice, its just that Bono's self-important krooning rubs me the wrong way. That said i wouldnt mind renting it, or maybe buying it used,to see if i can stomach it










That JT concert sounds interesting, i will keep an eye out for it, thanks!


Ive been playing the heck out of "Prince: Rave Unto The Year 2000", he jumps from blues to rock to soul to R&B and puts on a helluva stageshow while hes doing it, all in a party atmosphere with excellent players (Lenny Kravitz, George Clinton, to name just a couple).


I agree with the earlier comment that editing is HUGE. Jethro Tull's "LIving IN the Past" is ruined by horrible editing.


A real gem is "An Evening With The Dixie Chicks", awesome editing, beautiful Nashville Theater, 1st class sound quality ....


Ok I will stop rambling


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Is there a forum somewhere that restricts it's discussion to concert/performance dvd's?





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Your in it bruddah!
> *



This is primarily a movie bb, which is good for film, but only about 2% music oriented, which is insufficient. Maybe a new forum here at AVS is in order as performance DVD's come on?


----------



## jimnc

JohnR,

I saw the Tull DVD. I agree.

About the Prince DVD: when I saw him live many years ago, he kept pointing his mike at the audience encouraging a singalong. That bugged me. Does he do any of that in Rave Unto?


----------



## kevin j

bruce springsteen live in barcelona...this dvd's better than the live in nyc one imho


----------



## welshed

The U2 concert is actually at Slane Castle in Ireland. You'll likely to piss off any Irish viewers with comments that is in England. Not surprsing though since even the Best Buy ad lists at as from England !!! You would think they could pay their researchers enough to get simple facts correct.


The concert itself is excellent with great sound but poor quality picture. Their other Elevation DVD has a much higher quality picture.


----------



## hobbs47

picked up the new U2 and red hot chili peppers today,only did a little preview at work but both look and sound excellent.

for whoever had the question about the Prince Rave DVD,i don`t believe he does any of that "let the crowd sing"stuff during this show.The highlight of that dvd for me is his Hendrix cover of "Red House"(although renamed purple house).

Princes new Las Vegas dvd(although shorter(80 mins.) and crappier video quality)is a better show musically but does have less of the "hits" a casual fan might want to hear.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Cool yea I love the "RAVE: DVD, and ordered the Alladin/Las Vegas DVD. Your right, he doesnt really do the crowd singing stuff, but the crowd does interact with him quite a bit, he does some crowd surfing, etc










Hows the sound quality on the Alladin/Las Vegas show?


----------



## hobbs47




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Cool yea I love the "RAVE: DVD, and ordered the Alladin/Las Vegas DVD. Your right, he doesnt really do the crowd singing stuff, but the crowd does interact with him quite a bit, he does some crowd surfing, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the sound quality on the Alladin/Las Vegas show?*



sound is pretty good,video was done with handheld cams,not very good quality.I was actually at the Vegas show and it may have been the best show i`ve ever seen him play,definitely top 2 or 3.unfortunately only about half the show made the dvd( a lot of good stuff left off)and there was also a 1 hour aftershow at studio 54 that was filmed that didn`t make the dvd.

so for what it is,it`s pretty good,but it could have been a whole lot better(content and quality wise).I do enjoy the dvd though,they`ve been showing it as a freeview on directv all month.


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JaSee_
> *My Favorite 16x9 enhanced concert disks with mostly excellent picture and sound are:
> 
> 
> The Cure Triolgy
> 
> Yes Symphonic Live
> 
> Roger Waters In the Flesh
> 
> Roxy Music at the Apollo
> 
> Underworld Live Everything Everything
> 
> James Getting away with it live
> 
> New Order 511
> 
> 
> My favorite 4x3 (some letterboxed) but excellent sounding disk are:
> 
> 
> Pat Metheney Imaginary Day
> 
> 7 Worlds Collide (tim Finn, Eddie Vedder, Jonny Marr)
> 
> Led Zeppelin
> 
> Jethro Tull
> 
> Big Country (two disks in one keepcase)
> 
> Warped Tour (16x9 but soft)
> 
> Ben Folds Five (w54th session)
> 
> *



J- excellent taste I must say - very similar to my own. Then i notice you're in San Diego where I was born and raised. Maybe its something in the salty air..


----------



## buzz

Just watched Concert for George. Wow, This one is near the top of my list of favorites. Anyone interested should check this one out. For those that don't know this is the concert Eric Clapton organized after George Harrison's Death.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I got Frampton Live in Chicago (2003) last nite. Stunning picture and sound quality...


But it is Peter Frampton, hes an open book. A "pretty boy" guitarist with a few good songs, a happy-go-lucky attitude, and no real edge to his music.

Its good music though, I cant really find any complaints... its not great music, but its way above average ... it is what it is!


He spends a good amount of time playing his guitar... and hes very proficient... its amazing, you take these old rock stars, and give them 30 more years to practice, and they sound even better! He seems to have some of his original band with him too, and they all are dedicated musicians.


But wow, this disk is reference quality, and its not bad music... nice guitarwork, the drumming sounds AWESOME, and... what the heck, its is what it is!


If you "kind of" liked Frampton back then, you will even more "kindof like" him now!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Concert For George is good! They start with an Indian orchestra that plays all those wierd Indian instruments, and its a nice break from conventional western instruments. This is about 10% or the concert.


THen it turns into a nice tribute/memorial concert, Ringo and Paul are there, and alot of well known faces. Theres NOT alot of virtuoso guitarwork or stuff like that at this show, so dont buy it to see Andy Fairweather Low and Eric Clapton rip up the fretboard, aint gonna happen in this show.


But theres solid playing and nice vocals... Watching Ringo sing "Photograph" was awesome.


Well recorded, wide screen, video quality is 4 out of 5, audio quality is 4 out of 5, very nice show.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

This release is a CD and a DVD version of a concert, actually its material from 2 outdoor shows in Texas in 2002. It feels like a single show, which is nice.


The recording and video quality is very nice, a solid 4 out 5. I have seen better, but not much better!


Linkin Park's mix of Rock. Pop, Grunge and Hip Hop is very enjoyable, the band has lots of engery, and their songs are all pretty well written. These are young guys, and young music, which is hard to find in Concert DVDs, I enjoyed it thoroughly.


The Editing is a bit fast for my taste, is my only complaint. I would like to see some longer shots of the Mosh Pit, and the band.... Its not horrible though, and I enjoyed the show as much as my kids did...


Widescreen

5.1 Dolby Surround or Stereo..

12 Bucks at Target

Probably 80-90 minutes long.

I haven't listened to the CD, I assume its the same show


Extras are minimal, this is a barebones concert DVD, but a high quality one.


----------



## Patrick TX

HOLY SMOKES! I finally got around to watching "Coldplay Live 2003" last night. Just wonderful. The 5.1 DTS, 5.1 DD, and Anamorphic widescreen presentation were all first rate. The band (especially the singer) were very active, as was the crowd. It even comes with a complete live CD to play in the car or elsewhere! I cannot heap enough praise on this package, especially at the $15 price I paid at CC. Next is Pearl Jam, Live at the Garden. I'm getting backed up on these releases. I need to watch Dave Matthews Central Park 2003 as well. What an addiction!


----------



## Patrick TX




> Quote:
> 2 bucks at Target



I'm so there! Where was it recorded at in Texas? My Wife & I watched Linkin Park on an episode of HBO's "Reverb". Those guys freakin ROCK, and sound great doing it. Thanks for reminding me of it, must have!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Oh, its 12 Bucks, sorry, hah.


I'm going to see Jewel tonite at the Thousand Oaks Civic Center, should be cozy and awesome..


----------



## Patrick TX

I figured that, LOL. Jewel has a great set. Song set I mean...


----------



## MLXB

Gimme Shelter. It really is more of a movie than a concert. It is based on their 1969 tour. The footage of Mick at MSG is great! Anyone who only knows the Stones circa 80's-90's NEEDS to watch this!


----------



## Patrick TX

HOLY CRAP, Linkin Park Live in Texas is unfreakin REAL! So damn good.


----------



## daveoo

Brian Setzer- Live in Japan.


So so video.


Good audio with fine bass.


Great performance.


Daveoo


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Patrick TX_
> *HOLY CRAP, Linkin Park Live in Texas is unfreakin REAL! So damn good.*



Haha it is pretty great. There is something unholy about a bunch of white boys mixing rock with rap and adapting little bits of rap culture, then playing it to a metallica crowd though haha


----------



## shumi_9

Pretenders: Loose in La...Reference quality for sound certainly. Highly recommended.


----------



## Patrick TX

I watched half of my "Dave Matthews Band - The Central Park Concert" last night. I'm pretty amazed at the Audio & Video quality of this production. Excellent. It was shot on High Definition cameras, with a 16/9 presentation. The sound comes courtesy of DD 5.1 or 2.0. The 5.1 track is very rich, and sounds spectacular at low & high volumes. This DVD is TRULY reference quality. Move over Eagles & Diana Krall, you have company.


----------



## rrenaldi

Yeah I really like the DMB - Central Park Concert - trully high quality audio & video


----------



## pisay87

U2 Go Home: Live at Slane Castle which was released this week has pretty good audio quality.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The Dixie Chicks "On Top Of the World" gets released today. Their first concert DVD "An Evening with the Dixie Chicks" is fantastic....so I will probably pick this one up.


If you like the Allison Krause concert DVD, you will probably love this stuff ...


----------



## Distorted

Dixie Chicks in the same league as Allison Krauss - not likely, IMHO. D/C's more in the slick country pablum catagory with a hook or two, while Allie is incredible top to bottom, but I'll take your word that they are well produced.


DMB's "Live In New York" is exceptional in the video department, as good as I have seen, and the sound is as good as DD 5.1 can get, but not up to DTS standards, at least before DTS went cheapo on the bit rate. Performance is great for us DMB fans, and the split screen nonsense is gone over the "Folsum Field" disappointment.


So few performance DVD's are in DTS that is unduobtedly unfair or unwise to even compare those that are though with those that aren't, and the high bit rate ones are from an era gone until a format with more space is available anyway. Sigh.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Distorted_
> *Dixie Chicks in the same league as Allison Krauss - not likely, IMHO. D/C's more in the slick country pablum catagory with a hook or two, while Allie is incredible top to bottom, but I'll take your word that they are well produced.
> *



The Dixe Chicks are slick country yep, but the hooks are endless, they have some incredible players backing them up, and they all play thier instruments skillfully..


I recently received the Allison Krauss DVD, and they instantly reminded me of eachother, i would definitely say they are in the same league ... Allison needs a new makeup artist badly though, and that Gaudy theater she played in, as well as the clothes they wore, made my girlfriend think that it was from the 70s ...


Musically it was very nice though...


----------



## gyver65

I strongly agree with JohnR_IN_LA about the Dixie Chicks. My wife and I saw them in concert with the Indigo Girls back in October. To be honest before the concert I didn't care about the Dixie Chicks but my wife absolutely loved them.


The concert was absolutely awesome. I couldn't believe how incredible the backup instruments were. The violin (or fiddle) player was incredible. She was my favorite and she was pretty hot also.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Not to mention the strength of their material...and the hillarious wit of their lead singer. She reminds me of my sister, who is a laugh a minute!


----------



## gerhard911

While there probably is some cross over between Allison Krauss and Dixie Chicks fans, they really do appeal to different audiences.


Most Allison Krauss fans would deem the 'Chicks too slick and "Nashville" and most 'Chicks fans would think that Allison is too "old timey". If you like both - great, but not everybody will.


----------



## riyatch




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *This release is a CD and a DVD version of a concert, actually its material from 2 outdoor shows in Texas in 2002. It feels like a single show, which is nice.
> 
> 
> The recording and video quality is very nice, a solid 4 out 5. I have seen better, but not much better!
> 
> 
> Linkin Park's mix of Rock. Pop, Grunge and Hip Hop is very enjoyable, the band has lots of engery, and their songs are all pretty well written. These are young guys, and young music, which is hard to find in Concert DVDs, I enjoyed it thoroughly.
> 
> 
> The Editing is a bit fast for my taste, is my only complaint. I would like to see some longer shots of the Mosh Pit, and the band.... Its not horrible though, and I enjoyed the show as much as my kids did...
> 
> 
> Widescreen
> 
> 5.1 Dolby Surround or Stereo..
> 
> 12 Bucks at Target
> 
> Probably 80-90 minutes long.
> 
> I haven't listened to the CD, I assume its the same show
> 
> 
> Extras are minimal, this is a barebones concert DVD, but a high quality one.*


*Widescreen*


linkin park:live in texas

on the back cover it says 4:3

does anyone know if there is a 16:9 version??????


----------



## Patrick TX

It must be a mistake on the cover, as it's 16:9. I just watched it again last night.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gerhard911_
> *While there probably is some cross over between Allison Krauss and Dixie Chicks fans, they really do appeal to different audiences.
> 
> 
> Most Allison Krauss fans would deem the 'Chicks too slick and "Nashville" and most 'Chicks fans would think that Allison is too "old timey". If you like both - great, but not everybody will.*



Yea you can definitely put me in the "Slick Nashville" camp, but I can appreciate most honest music when performed live. I am getting rid of my Tony Bennet concert DVD though, i cant handle lounge music just yet haha


----------



## Yosh70

Has anyone heard/experienced the new AC\\DC Live in Donington concert? I enjoy their Stiff Upper Lip DVD and was wondering if this one is as good or better....

Sorry to be slightly off-topic but all this "Allison Krauss" , "Dixie Chicks" and now "Tony Bennett" talk has started making me sleepy


----------



## riyatch




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Patrick TX_
> *It must be a mistake on the cover, as it's 16:9. I just watched it again last night.*



which one did you get? the one in the small cd case or the one in the larger dvd size case? both say 4:3

did you watch it on a widescreen tv or a regular tv????

thanks


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *Has anyone heard/experienced the new AC\\DC Live in Donington concert? I enjoy their Stiff Upper Lip DVD and was wondering if this one is as good or better....
> 
> Sorry to be slightly off-topic but all this "Allison Krauss" , "Dixie Chicks" and now "Tony Bennett" talk has started making me sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I also like "Stiff Upper Lip".


The Donnington concert was taped in 1991??


If so, does that mean it has the ORIGINAL LEAD SINGER?


I am unsure when that guy died. But his voice was haunting and great.


----------



## tpigeon2003

The new U2 concert, slane castle, has better sound and more energy than the one in boston. But I like the song selection better in boston, get the one in the jewel case if you only care about the concert. You pay 5 bucks more for the other version which I believe has more extras.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Patrick TX_
> *HOLY SMOKES! I finally got around to watching "Coldplay Live 2003" last night. Just wonderful. The 5.1 DTS, 5.1 DD, and Anamorphic widescreen presentation were all first rate. The band (especially the singer) were very active, as was the crowd. It even comes with a complete live CD to play in the car or elsewhere! I cannot heap enough praise on this package, especially at the $15 price I paid at CC. Next is Pearl Jam, Live at the Garden. I'm getting backed up on these releases. I need to watch Dave Matthews Central Park 2003 as well. What an addiction!*



Based on this review I bought this DVD. I agree its very high quality sound and video. Coldplay is a real band, with their own non-commericial style, and some individuality. That says something in this day and age.


I use the word "some" because they remind me of U2, which to me, is not necessarily a good thing. I can handle male-vocal crooning for 1 or 2 songsin a row, maybe even 3 songs, but them I am crooned out! This singer croons the whole show...


The video editing is also too fast. they rarely hold a shot for longer than 2 seconds, and there are too many 1 second shots ... quite annoying when your watching a full concert, to have the editor relentlessly changing shots the whole time.


Anyways, I will watch this band develop a bit more, they are pretty good, and if you like U2, you may may well like Coldplay...


----------



## AlexBPM

Being a huge concert DVD fan, here's my top 3 thus far. The DD 5.1 on all 3 discs is outstanding, although the video might leave something to be desired.


1. John Mayer- Any Given Thursday (Check out track #13 "Covered in Rain" and turn it UP. My reference concert DVD material).


2. Dave Mathews- Listener Supported


3. Coldplay- Live 2003 (Clocks is always a crowd pleaser!).


----------



## Yosh70

Ok lets try this one...has anyone experienced Styx:Return to Paradise?

I enjoy(ed) their music immensely but hafta know that for $30 after taxes, Im getting my moneys worth.....


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *Ok lets try this one...has anyone experienced Styx:Return to Paradise?
> 
> I enjoy(ed) their music immensely but hafta know that for $30 after taxes, Im getting my moneys worth.....*




Arrrrgghhhhh... I truly hate you for making me admit this but: I have this one on VHS and I like it. Tommy Shaw sounds great, the new drummer is really solid and J.Y. keeps the cheesy posing to a minimum. Plus, the setlist is good- not to much from after the 70's hey-day and some nice classics like Suite Madam Blue. The biggest problem I have watching it is that Dennis DeYoung now looks just like Paul Reiser and it weirds me out.







I don't know how it looks or sounds on DVD but it ought to be fine.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hah thats funny about Dennis DeYoung. I had to sell my "Steely Dan Plush TV" DVD because the singer guy was just sooo ugly. It sounded great, but the constant closeups of his mug was just too much for me to take hah


One more thing. Phil Hendrie recently did a hillarious skit on Dennis DeYoung, on his popular syndicated AM radio show. Basically Phil's producer played hookie from the radio show because it was Dennis DeYoung's birthday.


So, he calls his producer to find out why hes not at work, and the guy starts talking about how great Styx is, and why he had to take the day off....


Oh well, guess you had to be there, haha


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hobbs47_
> *Princes new Las Vegas dvd(although shorter(80 mins.) and crappier video quality)is a better show musically but does have less of the "hits" a casual fan might want to hear.*



I watched this tonite, its still great because Prince is the consumate performer ..but when any performer plays in Las Vegas, they tend to tone down their show, because they usually have to do it several times a month, sometimes 5-6 nights a week.


Prince was no exception, he added alot of jazz and a little blues, sung less, did far more covers, and danced less and a bit slower. No flying splits like he is still capable of. It was good musically, and the 2 channel Stereo PCM soundtrack was AWESOME, with real nice bass and ... simply the best sound i have heard from a 2-channel only soundtrack. I think the case is mislabeled, i saw no " Dolby Digital" soundtrack.


Its a simple concert DVD, nice performance, the venue is a bit of a problem, the RAVE concert is still the best Prince DVD by far....


----------



## kevin j

the styx return to paradise dvd's looks good and sounds good but the newer one[arch allies with reo speedwagon]is better imho


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kevin j_
> *the styx return to paradise dvd's looks good and sounds good but the newer one[arch allies with reo speedwagon]is better imho*



That may be, but REO Speedwagon is a line I wil NOT cross.


----------



## bigrushhead

Saw the Journey, REO, and Styx, tour twice this summer and all bands kicked major a**, and never seeing REO live, i wasn`t sure of what to expect,. and i thought they were good enough to wan`t to see them again someday. And i have zero REO in my cd collection, in fact i rarely hear them at all even on local radio anymore.


----------



## dcamp

I watched Hall & Oates: Live in Concert. It is a very good concert and is filmed in wide screen. The sound is also excellent PCM & Dolby 5.1!

I found it at Wal-Mart for $13.88.


David


----------



## Garman

Welshed: I am pissed off also, having Irish blood in my, I saw a bit of it at Best Buy and just qouted what I saw sounded great. The sale guy had me convinced it was in England also, till Kevin J pointed out it wasn't.


----------



## Bobby_M

The one I throw on the most is James Taylor, live at the beacon.. The sound of this DVD alone is what made me a James Taylor fan. By the way, I'm mostly a metal head.


Bobby


----------



## RBO




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dcamp_
> *I watched Hall & Oates: Live in Concert. It is a very good concert and is filmed in wide screen. The sound is also excellent PCM & Dolby 5.1!
> 
> I found it at Wal-Mart for $13.88.
> 
> 
> David*













My wife and I saw Hall & Oates live this past July while at Mytle Beach, S.C. While we were waiting in line to get into The House of Blues for the concert, my wife passed out from heat exhaustion. Fortunately, there were some very helpful people in line behind us who had some EMT training (I do as well, but it was good to have some dispassionate assistance







) to help me out. Long story short, we got her a seat inside the SRO hall for the show and she loved it. They gave out free CDs of the current comeback release and it's not bad. But, their oldies are much more to my liking. Maybe I'll have to see what's on their dvd release.


I am at this moment listening to and watching The Dave Mathews Band Live in Central Park concert, which I got because of this thread. Never heard him before. While it is very good, Mathews' inarticulate mumblings makes me reminisce and wish there was a good dvd of Tom Waits' oldies. Well, that's what Dave Mathews kinda reminds me of, a so so immitation of Tom Waits with the brief scatological vocalizations, but with more jazzy improvizations and funk. Maybe it's Al Jarreau I should be thinking of; no, at least Jarreau is articulate. Oh well. Excellent concert performance anyway. The percussionist is boss.


----------



## RBO

If nothing else, after watching the Mathews dvd I had to then put on the Allman Bros Band Live at the Beacon Theatre dvd to listen to some more Warren Haynes guitar. Sweet.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Avil Lavigne - My World -2003


This Avril Lavigne DVD is refreshing, its a bunch of kids making decent music. My daughters like this band, I find them mildly interesting, no its not incredible music, but its fresh, and she has an attitude, and the band is just kids having fun...


The songs are all fairly strong pop tunage, shes a good singer, in a very normal way. In other words, she will never sing opera. The video is 4x3 but stretches to 16x9 bearably. The Audio quality is "fine", but by no means great, it has a "concert" sound to it, you know, the bass is not flat at all, kind of boomy, but similar to what you would probably hear in a big arena...


There is a full concert and a ton of extras on the DVD. The concert isnt incredibly long, but .... its a full show. I like it.


Lots of music videos on it, some nice documentary type stuff, its all there!


I rented it at Blockbuster, btw. I may buy someday though, i may miss not having some fresh faced kids in my concert collection


----------



## Nich

My vote goes to Roger Waters' In the Flesh. AMAZING!!!


Nicholas


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Oh man Nick that last 7 songs, where Roger's band gets into his solo stuff.... I must have watched that 20 times... those 3 female singers he has with him can hit incredible notes.


And then Andy Fairweather Low plays those super-clean bluesy notes on that incredible red guitar, man-oh-man


----------



## getme

Don't know if either of these was mentioned Eagles: Hell Freezes Over and Diana Krall Live in Paris


----------



## manpig

JohnR_IN_LA,

re: Avril, good pick. My daughter (2nd grader) got me started listening to Avril and her first cd is steller especially considering her age. Every song is pretty good. I may have to pick up that concert dvd.


Nich,

What kind of music does Roger Waters play? I have never heard of him.


getme,

Several have mentioned Diana Krall in Pairs. Again, I have never heard of her. Any info on her music style would be appreciated.


----------



## rossi46

Not sure if it was mentioned but the new Coldplay "Live 2003" DVD is incredible! Definitely goose-bumps material.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rossi46_
> *Not sure if it was mentioned but the new Coldplay "Live 2003" DVD is incredible! Definitely goose-bumps material.*



You didnt find the ultra-fast camera switching annoying on the Coldplay DVD? The audio and video quality is nice, but I thought the director had too much coffee that day. Does he have to switch angles every 1.5 seconds for the whole 2 hours show?


Also, that lead singer croons every song, i wish he would just chill a little bit, I am not that infatuated with the male voice .... reminds me of Bono from U2. In fact, the whole band reminds me of U2


----------



## Rick Bertuzzi




> Quote:
> What kind of music does Roger Waters play? I have never heard of him



manpig,


If you've heard of Pink Floyd, you may have heard the name Roger Waters. He was one of the lead singers and creative geniouses behind PF. He has been going solo now for quite some time. In the In The Flesh Live Dvd he does play a lot of classic Pink Floyd tunes, but he does add several of his solo materal (which is also very good).


Some other good concert dvds:


Peter Gabriel - Secret World Live (widescreen and has DTS 5.1): sound is unreal (I think it was remixed).


Peter Gabriel - Growing Up Live (widescreen and DTS 5.1): better PQ and sound is also awesome.


Don't know about the prices of these in the US but up here they are around $15 CDN.


Rick.


----------



## owslystnly

Grateful Dead "The Closing of Winterland"


----------



## brusteraider

TOTO live in Amsterdam 2003 with Simon Phillips on Drums. Dts and Dolby 5.1 sound is excellent as well as picture, performance is even better.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rick Bertuzzi_
> *
> 
> Don't know about the prices of these in the US but up here they are around $15 CDN.
> 
> 
> Rick.*



That's about $12 US! What's with that deal? Those are about $17 - 19 here.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I was playing a program recorded on my PVR last spring sometime, when a Johnny Cash video strangely appeared. It was "Hurt," and hit me right between the eyes (and ears). I say "strange," because I did not record anything that should have had it on, and though I did not erase it, I could never find it again on the PVR. It was as if the spirits had sent it to me. Sometimes I would see part of it while channel surfing, but I never seemed to get all of it again even though it has been nominated for out of genre awards and carried home the prize on C&W awards shows.


To the point - I bought "Hurt" on DVD for $6.99 yesterday.

The run down - It has only the four-minute video, is PCM stereo only, and appears to be 2:35 wide screen only. I love it. Even with the production shortcomings, it is IMHO the most evocative video I have ever seen, and never fails to cover me with pathos not to be found anywhere else. The look of Cash' dying wife on the stairs is chilling. Incredible, especially considering it is a cover by Nine Inch Nails, a band I would never have believed capable of such depth.


Admittedly not for everyone, but when I show it to people who have never seen it the response is silence followed by, "Wow, that's powerful."


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rick Bertuzzi_
> *manpig,
> 
> 
> If you've heard of Pink Floyd, you may have heard the name Roger Waters. He was one of the lead singers and creative geniouses behind PF. He has been going solo now for quite some time. In the In The Flesh Live Dvd he does play a lot of classic Pink Floyd tunes, but he does add several of his solo materal (which is also very good).
> *



Also, he assembles an all-star band, some incredible backup singers (women), and is actually quite a showman.


He has no less than 3 guitarists ( Not including him, he plays the bass) including the classy blues-tilted rock guitarist Andy Fairweather Low. Also a great keyboardist, a really cool drummer, and some other players here and there. He really lets them rip up their respective instruments too, lots of nice instrumentation.


Waters has been criticized as being hard to work with, hes a perfectionist. This quality makes his shows truely wondrous experiences, as the timing, the vocals, the visuals, the instrumentation, and the sound are all exquisitely hammered out beforehand.


They do not look over-choreographed though, he wouldnt stand for that. For example, when band members take a break, they sit on a table on the stage, and chill out. Once during a synthesizer solo, they even brought out a bottle of whiskey and played a game of cards.


One warning, his dad died in WW2, and he will never let Downey Street forget it. He has a fairly strong anti-war sentiment in his later PF and solo work, and will have the audience of 30,000 aging hippies all worked up by the end of the show....


----------



## Rick Bertuzzi

Distorted,


Yeah, DVDs are pretty well priced here at stores like Future Shop, a&b sound, and sometimes HMV. But for online, I got the Peter Gabriel DVDs at dvdsoon.com (based in Canada) for $15.98 CDN (where I saw afterwards, the Growing Up Live DVD for $14.98 briefly). They do ship internationally I am quite sure.


Rick.


----------



## rossi46




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> 
> *You didnt find the ultra-fast camera switching annoying on the Coldplay DVD? .... reminds me of Bono from U2.
> *


*


It only gets annoying when the guitar player is performing a solo and the camera doesn't stay on him.


There are a couple Coldplay songs that are reminiscent of U2 (I commented the same thing to my brother while watching it), but is that altogether a bad thing?







*


----------



## Art Harris

How about a little Yanni for a change of pace. I was not a Yanni fan until I watched "Live at the Acropolis". Not the greatest picture quality, but an awesome viewing and listening experience.


----------



## Griz92867




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *Has anyone heard/experienced the new AC\\DC Live in Donington concert? I enjoy their Stiff Upper Lip DVD and was wondering if this one is as good or better....
> 
> Sorry to be slightly off-topic but all this "Allison Krauss" , "Dixie Chicks" and now "Tony Bennett" talk has started making me sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have both of the AC/DC discs and both are very good. The PQ in Stiff Upper Lip is a little bit better but I think the sound quality on Donnington may be a little better, even though its DD and not DTS. They put Angus' guitar prominently in both the front and rear surrounds (much more than any other concert DVD I own) so you feel like your on stage with them. Also, Donington has 3 or 4 songs Stiff Upper Lip does not have.


I also have the Styx DVD. I found it an enjoyable concert although I don't think the PQ or Audio Quality are as good as the AC/DC DVD's.


Two recent purchases I have enjoyed are the Heart-Alive in Seattle DVD and the Kiss-Symphony DVD...if you can stomach Gene Simmons' ego.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Thanks. Is it the same band membership in Donnington?


----------



## longshot

Suprised there has been only one mention of Springsteen Live in Barcelona. PQ and sound are just awesome.


Almost all the songs from "The Rising" plus a rousing rendition of "She's the

One" and my favorite; Bruce playing "Spirits in the Night" solo on the keyboard.


----------



## deronmoped

"Randy Bachman Every Song Tells A Story"


Just got done watching this one, though I would just take a look at it but I could not wait to hear the next song and the next and the next.


The music from all the performers came through clearly, the video was very good (161" screen 9" CRT). I liked the intimate style that it was performed in. Randy tells a little story how the songs came about, which was very cool. Left me wanting more.


A must for any BTO or Guess Who fan and if you are not buy it anyway, alot of killer songs.


Deron.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I used to love BTO, I think I was 14-16! will definitely buy this thanks...

What ever happened to them? haha


----------



## Griz92867




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Thanks. Is it the same band membership in Donnington?*




Everyone is the same except the drummer. Chris Slade, whom you may remember from The Firm, is the drummer here rather than Phil Rudd. Personally, I think Slade a better drummer; he gives them a bigger sound.


Another DVD I really like is "Standing in the Shadows of Motown". It's half-documentary and half concert film that tells the story of the studio musicians (known as The Funk Brothers) who backed all the great Motown artists. The documentary is interspersed with recent concert footage of the Funk Brothers backing a number of contemporary artist singing Motown classics. The artist range from Chaka Khan and Bootsy Collins to Joan Osborne, Ben Harper, and Montell Jordan.


The picture is very good and presented in Widescreen. The sound is reference quality; you can listen in either 6.1 DTS-ES or 5.1 Dolby-EX.


Best of all it's inexpensive. You can find it anywhere for $10 - $12 bucks.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Griz92867_
> *Another DVD I really like is "Standing in the Shadows of Motown".*



Yes, this one is TERRIFIC!!! it's such a damn shame that James Jamerson, and others, weren't around to participate- it took way too many years for this story to be told.


----------



## deronmoped

(I used to love BTO, I think I was 14-16! will definitely buy this thanks...

What ever happened to them? haha)


John


Part of BTO is still touring under the BTO title, playing alot of the original songs, saw them this summer, the lead singer still has that hard driving voice.


Randy Bachman is touring with his new band in Canada, he plays a new song on this DVD.


Watched the "Randy Bachman Every Song Tells A Story" with a friend today, he loved it. It's more then just a regular concert DVD, it tells a story of the history of how the songs came about. Randy does a very good job telling these stories.


If you want more then just the regular concert DVD this is a must buy, wish there were more concert DVD's done as good as this one.


Deron.


----------



## Pronto Pup

Would someone please answer this question about the "Randy Bachman Every Song Tells A Story" DVD?


Are the chapter stops at the beginning of the songs... or at the beggining of the "story" about the songs?


Thanks... This DVD sounds like a fun trip down memory lane


----------



## plasmamaniac

Am I the only one who likes Back In The USA by a guy named Paul McCarney. He used to play in a well known band but I can't remember the name but I thought it was a killer DVD. Also, the Average White Band DVD Tonight. Roy Orbison's Black & White Night was fantastic expecially the guitar riffs with Bruce Springsteen and I love Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble, Live from Austin, Texas. Also, Faith Hill doesn't have to sing she can just stand there and strut her stuff and I'm happy.


----------



## Chris Xolotl

Not that it's a blasphemous thing in itself. But, the AC/DC Live in Donington DVD has quite a lot of overdubs on it.


Watch the iso-cam for Back in Black and you'll notice on one occassion you here Brian goes "UH!" with the mic away from his mouth. Also, on the songs that you can see Angus solo, you'll notice a few discrepencies (even if you're not a guitarist you catch a few cases of notes without fingers or fingering without notes).


Nevertheless, the sounds is astounding on the DVD. The Video is unremarkable and not very clean. Give the video a 6/10 and the audio-mix a 9/10. The audio mix is VERY LOUD. I had to knock my receiver settings more than -10db than normal (not that I am complaining). It's a very hot mix. I got it for $7 during the DDD super sale last week. One of the only times I will put up with DDD's media mail and frequent ordering and billing mistakes, especially since most of the stuff I got was 50%+ off list.


Umm..


Oh yeah, Shania Twain Live in Chicago. Video is stunning, audio is excellent as well. Get it!!!!!!!


----------



## plasmamaniac

Chris Xolotl, what is DDD?


----------



## DIY Guy

 DDD


----------



## plasmamaniac

DIY Guy, thanks for the DDD link. How do I copy a link and then rename it like you did as DDD or whatever? Some people will have a link and then rename it as click here or just here.


----------



## DIY Guy

plasmamaniac,


When you post a reply using the "Post Reply" button the GUI has vB code buttons. To add a http:// link, you click the button which will bring up the first window for adding whatever text you want your link to say. you enter that and then another window will pop up for the exact url i.e.( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/newre...hreadid=280205 ) that you want link to. click and your done. Does that make sense?


----------



## plasmamaniac

Steve, you are most helpful and very knowledgeable. Thanks, Richard.


----------



## mazuly

Has anybody seen Bjork: Live At The Royal Opera House. I have her Vespertine DVD-A which I find amazing.


Is it 16x9 Anamorphic? does it have DTS? Any comment on sound and picture of this DVD is appreciated.


Thanks,

Maziar


----------



## bluerider

Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live

I've been to a BMG performance in Chicago and although this is a different show, it really captures the energy. Sounds great even though it's only DD stereo - the drums pound! PQ is not bad considering it's non-anamorhic.

Had some friends over to see this last weekend that had heard of BMG, but never been to a show - they were blown away......


----------



## mattg3

The forever changes concert by Love.Just the fact that this exists in pretty amazing.Arthur Lee gets out of years behind bars and manages to put together this band.If only someone had a visual record of the original Love from their days on sunset strip.Truely one of the greatest bands from the sixties.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Shuttup!

You guys are costing me money!


I substituted the James Taylor recommendation,because it was, like 20 bucks, and got another concert of his, hopefully its good too.











RANDY BACHMAN-EVERY SONG TELLS A S $ 13.16

AC/DC-LIVE AT DONINGTON $ 8.98

BLUE MAN GROUP-COMPLEX ROCK TOUR LIVE $ 9.98

JAMES TAYLOR: PULL OVER $ 11.99

YANNI-LIVE AT THE ACROPOLIS $ 12.93


Got this spread through DDD, not bad prices, and free shipping.


----------



## mazuly




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mazuly_
> *Has anybody seen Bjork: Live At The Royal Opera House. I have her Vespertine DVD-A which I find amazing.
> 
> 
> Is it 16x9 Anamorphic? does it have DTS? Any comment on sound and picture of this DVD is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maziar*



Well since nobody responded, I went and bought the DVD







.


I have watched 4 or 5 songs and I must say, it is very good. Word of caution though, If you don't like Vespertine by Bjork, then you will not like this concert. The picture is not bad (shot in video). It is 16x9 and anamorphic. It has DD 2.0 and DD5.1 and I highly recommend the DD5.1. This is the most I have had activity in my surround channel. It is almost like her DVD-A disk. She also has a full orchestra playing with her as well as some other musicians (well, 2 of the guys on the stage are playing around with mixers, computers and gizmos though).


I highly recommend it if you are into her music.


I also have and recommend:


Talking Heads, Stop Making Sense (bought today with Bjork)

Dave Matthews Band, The Central Park Concert (bought today with Bjork)

Peter Gabriel, Secret World Live and Growing Up Live


Thanks,

Maziar


----------



## Dallas777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by longshot_
> *Suprised there has been only one mention of Springsteen Live in Barcelona. PQ and sound are just awesome.
> 
> *



Don't know WHICH Springsteen Live in Barcelona you're watching. I WISH I had one where the PQ and Sound are awesome.


However, the one I bought has piss-poor Sound and PQ. A total waste of money. Really disappointing compared to the LIVE in NYC DVD which is one of my all-time favorite concert DVD's.


The Barcelona sound is so muddled and muddy, one cannot (almost) tell a guitar from a drum. The 5.1 mix is terrible in Barcelona. The 5.1 mix on NYC is amazing, as Springsteen's guitar comes directly from the dialog channel. The sound is crisp and clean.


NYC PQ is almost HDTV like. Close-ups of Roy Brittan's piano are like you're standing right next to him. Check out the piano close-ups in Barcelona. Like I said, piss-poor.


Sony really did a terrible job on this DVD.


IMHO -

Barcelona - PQ 4, Sound 4

NYC - PQ 8-9 (first DVD seems like an 8, 2nd. DVD is a 9), Sound 10.



Just thought y'all should have a second opinion.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I agree Springsteen live in NYC has reference sound quality. Not only does the engineer have all the instruments and vocals exquisitely mixed, he also captures the positive aspects of sound in a large arena, the huge ambience you get in a place like that.


The engineer also deftly ommits the negatives of arenas: the constant echos and distortion. I would hire that soundteam to record my band any day... if i had a band


----------



## ckenisell

OK, as much as I hate to admit this...I like Britney Spears. I like looking at her, I like listening to her voice (talking or singing), I like seeing her move/dance, I just like her. She's hot.


Now that I got that out of my system, I'm wondering if anybody else (who wouldn't mind saying that they like Britney Spears) happens to have a copy of the Live From Las Vegas DVD. Can anyone comment on this one? The 5.1 ought to be pretty good. Of course, I realize that she's lip syncing for almost every single one of her songs, I'm curious if they mixed in the crowd to the 5.1 track.


I'll know soon enough when my DVD arrives (I bought it off of e-bay for $3.45). But I wanted to get someone elses opinion before it shows up. Plus, my 5.1 speaker setup won't arrive until mid to late Jan. It's already ordered, but the manufacturer takes a while to manufacture these speakers.


Thanks!


----------



## Patrick TX

Yes, it's yummy. You don't really NEED to actually HEAR IT though


----------



## epiney

This is a great thread. I just read through the whole thing and ordered


Roger Waters - In Flesh

Hall and Oates Live

Sting - All this Time


from DDD. We started buying concert DVDs four years ago and just love them. Very much agree with Bruce Springsteen Live in NYC for overall quality. Also second recommendations for U2 Boston and Slaine, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Diana Krall, Cure, The Who Albert Hall, Santana, Eagles, Prince Rave.


Two DVDs I would NOT recommend are:


Fleetwood Mac - The Dance; has to be the worst sounding DVD I have ever heard and Sting - A Brand New Day; very inconsistent audio. If anyone really wants these discs, I'd be happy to sell them cheap


















For sound quality Tina Turner Live in Amsterdam is quite good.


Keep those reviews coming


----------



## ghoniba

Hi Gang


I have quite a few concert DVD's. I'd like to add Oasis "Familiar to Millions' feels like your're really in the crowd, good widescreen video quality, Liam always sounds a little muffled anyway!, but good sound quality Another vote for; Roy Orbison 'Black & White Night', U2 'Rattle & Hum', ' Moody Blues at Royal Albert Hall' all superb.


Glenn


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by epiney_
> *
> 
> Two DVDs I would NOT recommend are:
> 
> 
> Fleetwood Mac - The Dance; has to be the worst sounding DVD I have ever heard and*




Wow that was the first concert DVD I bought, this was probably around 1999, and it still sounds good to this day. I do give it a little leeway because its a fairly early effort, but I really think the drums are mixed superbly on this DVD, and everything else as well.


Maybe theres a synergistic problem with how this DVD sounds on your system? where do the faults lie? I may pop it in the player and see if i can find what your talking about.


----------



## HeyNow^

I really liked ELO's Zoom. The DTS sound is awesome. This DVD sounds like a studio recording. I highly recommend it to ELO fans.


----------



## epiney




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Wow that was the first concert DVD I bought, this was probably around 1999, and it still sounds good to this day. I do give it a little leeway because its a fairly early effort, but I really think the drums are mixed superbly on this DVD, and everything else as well.
> 
> 
> Maybe theres a synergistic problem with how this DVD sounds on your system? where do the faults lie? I may pop it in the player and see if i can find what your talking about.*



John, it's funny, that was the DVD that made me stop buying them for a while. My wife, who's a big Fleetwood Mac fan was so disappointed she wanted to "take it outside and drive the car over it".


The feedback on Amazon seems to be polar as well. Some love it, some hate the sound quality. Maybe others that have it can comment.


----------



## Flexx

I think Fleetwood Mac: The Dance sounds great. Just the mastering level is quite low, but raising the volume fixes it.


Are the complaints with the stereo or surround mixes? IIRC, it's a two-sided disc with each version on its respective side. Loved the 5.1 mix.


Cheers,


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Out of curiousity i popped it in just now. Its one of those early concerts that starts almost right after you put it in, no menu, very nice!


First I tried the 5.1 side. Excellent bass drum starts it off ... then the highs of the chimes, very high and clear. within 30 seconds i popped it out, satisfied that the the 5.1 side could not be the problem.


Then I tried the PCM stereo side. The sound was still "ok" ... but the lows were not as low, and the highs were not as high. It sounded very average, in fact it was indeed sub par by today's standards.


So Epiney, maybe you have a bad copy, or your listening to the wrong side?


----------



## deronmoped

"Pretenders Loose In L.A." is another good one. Has a DTS track which is very good and the video quality is very good too. 26 songs on this one!!! Some very good new ones and of course the excellent older ones. Pretender fans will be super happy with this DVD.


Never heard the Pretenders? Excellent off beat rock!


Watched on a 161" screen driven by a 9" CRT.


Deron.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I love that part of the studio version "Middle Of THe Road" where Chrissies (?) voice blends seamlessly into a stretched saxaphone note... I think its a saxaphone










Do they do that same trick live?



Pink Floyd does that same thing on "Final Cut" on that song "Postwar Dream", Roger's voice turns into a saxaphone note..


----------



## epiney

John,


I just put the Fleetwood Mac in for the first time in about three years. First time since I upgraded my system. It wasn't as bad as I remembered. Still not reference quality, but quite watchable. I used to have a first generation Rotel DVD player that would not pick up the center track on Prince Rave, so maybe it wasn't reading it that well.



I had given up on that disc. It may explain the reviews in Amazon. Some very poor on sound quality and some good. Go figure.


Have Pretenders as well. Nice show. Can't wait for Roger Waters to arrive.


Will probaby order James Taylor based on reviews here as well.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The Roger Waters Flesh DVD has almost no center channel, so it would sound good on your old system too, haha.


----------



## ptaaty

I have another recommendation I picked up yesterday,


Dave Matthews Band Central Park Concert. 16X9 anamorphic, very nice quality video (esp for video vs film material) sound was also very nice for a Dolby Digital title.


Highly recommended for fans. 2 disks, 3 hours...


----------



## plasmamaniac

ptaaty, have you read the entire thread? There have been about 6 references to the Dave Matthews concert.


----------



## ptaaty

yes I did. I meant add to my list.


BTW only I think 2 mentioned the Central Park concert and the overall quality of the release.


In fact....I just started a thread on it, I feel it is that good.


----------



## Stealthfighter

New No Doubt Live DVD plus 2 DVD's on the CD Boombox Single Boxed Set. Another live show originally released on VHS in 1997-98. Plus all their videos on one DVD. The other CD's are a B-Side Disk and a Best of Disk.


Speaking of nice to look at.....Gwen.


BTW New Rush Live in Rio....get it before Neil Peart dies.....looks real old.


----------



## Yosh70

Im pretty sure its been mentioned, but I'd like to recommend Peter Gabriels : Growing Up Live as another good concert DVD....very good PQ w/1.85 anamorphic and excellent DD/DTS sound.


----------



## Badhabit07

Anyone can review the latest RATM DVD: Live at the Grand Olympic Auditorium? Sound Quality, performance etc? I want to buy a RATM DVD, but I want to pick the best one right of the bat!


TIA!


Ciao!


Mart


EDITED 4 HOURS LATER:


Well, I just bought it.... I`ll tell you folks what I think of it later....


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Stealthfighter_
> *New No Doubt Live DVD plus 2 DVD's on the CD Boombox Single Boxed Set. Another live show originally released on VHS in 1997-98. Plus all their videos on one DVD. The other CD's are a B-Side Disk and a Best of Disk.
> 
> 
> Speaking of nice to look at.....Gwen.
> 
> 
> BTW New Rush Live in Rio....get it before Neil Peart dies.....looks real old.*



Wierd my daughter said the same thing, that guy looks old. Yet to me, he looks like he benches 350 lbs before breakfast! why do you think he looks old? Because his face? Hey that just means he isnt falling for that cosmetic surgery crap.


----------



## Distorted

RATM?


We are descending into acronym hell.


----------



## plasmamaniac

We are not descending WE ARE THERE!!! IMHO, FYI, take a WAG as to what the future will be like, AFAIK, we are THERE.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Prince - The Hits. While not a a concert DVD this collection of performance videos is worth mentioning. He performs most of his hits in these videos, and while most of them are probably lip synced, they are still worth watching.


The video quality is very good, although not wide screen. The Sound quality is pretty good stereo, and if you send it through a nice 5.1 sound field, they can sound very good.


Some of his lesser known hits are excellent on this compilation: "Alphabet Street", "Sign O' The Times", "Seven" are outstanding, his dancining/performance entourage really boogies. Some of them are high quality mini-movie format, but most are musical/dance performances.


Theres a great "1999" performance from his early years, and a "Controversy", his first minor hit, is pretty good as well. The chicks will like Peaches and Cream, and Diamonds and Pearls. He does wear womens stockings in a couple of the early videos, like "Dirty Mind", but aside from those I liked every video.


The tight bass lines on Sign O' The times, as well as the meaningful lyrics and excellent video production, is almost worth the cost of this older DVD


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Wierd my daughter said the same thing, that guy looks old. Yet to me, he looks like he benches 350 lbs before breakfast! why do you think he looks old? Because his face? Hey that just means he isnt falling for that cosmetic surgery crap.*



I dn't know how old your daughter is, but I'm guessing that to her everyone older than Orlando Bloom looks OLD.







The reason Neil freaks me out isn't that he looks old but he looks like Kevin Spacey. "Look out, Geddy! John Doe is right behind you!!!!"


----------



## [email protected]

Clapton and Friends with Sheryl Crow, etc. is very good. Great solos on Lttle Wing. I own Springsteen at Barcelona (Check out Bruce on piano on Spirits and Incident) and love it but prefer the NYC DVD for it's sound and camera work. U2 at Slane is worderful especially for the performance and the wild crowd. I am also wild about Gabriels Secret World live and the performance of In Your Eyes at the end is mesmerizing. I need to buy his latest DVD after checking out reviews here.


However, and I may be biased, if you at all like the music of U2 I would like to nominate Elevation (Boston) DVD as the greatest concert DVD yet. I defy anyone who likes their music to watch it in it's entirety on a good theater with the volume up high, and say they didn't just feel like they just attended a wonderful high energy U2 concert, and had just about the best seats in the house. It puts a huge smile on my face! I'd give it my highest recommendation.


----------



## ABCD

An Evening with the Dixie Chicks has excellent PQ. My bet is that it was shot in high-def, so I don't know why they didn't release it in wide-screen.


----------



## kezug

what about The Doors - The Doors Are Open? Has anyone seen this DVD release and is it worth getting? Or rather, what is the best Doors DVD to get?


----------



## Atom

Cosmo

I think that Neil Peart looks old because of the effects of his wife and daughter dying in the same year.A tragedy that I think would age most of us prematurely.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ABCD_
> *An Evening with the Dixie Chicks has excellent PQ. My bet is that it was shot in high-def, so I don't know why they didn't release it in wide-screen.*



Excellent musically as well ...and it makes you feel you are there.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Originally filmed in 1970 for 22,000 dollars, this concert film was remastered this year, Hendrix's original engineer remastered the audio to 5.1 dolby digital ( as well as 2.0 Dolby).


The sound quality is impressive, with Hendrix's guitar really cutting through in all its glory. The percussion is done very well, in fact the crashing cymbals are almost too realistic: I'm glad I have lush speakers that mellow them just a tad










I wasn't impressed the video quality at first, being low-budget 70s grainy and all ... BUT... I have to hand it to the minimalist camera choices, and grew to love the editing of this film.


The DVD liner describes how it was filmed by a relative amateur director, and all the adversity they had to deal with in putting it to film: like the cameraman on the balcony (no doubt on acid!) zooming in and out to the of the music. Haha.


For such a short film (49 minutes) you see plenty long loving shots of this historical figure playing guitar and singing like a man possessed. The cameras do sloow pans of his guitar, extended shots of the Jimi playing, with a minimum of distractions. I really wish modern directors were this patient.


This style really is conducive to understanding Jimi and his music, I was able to understand Jimi's translation of almost every verse of Star Spangled Banner, without taking any acid tabs beforehand.


This film does suffer from the same problems of many early concert films: not very good quality film and lacking film footage here and there. They have to fill in areas where they have audio but not film, with scenes of the Berkley riots, etc.


But high quality audio remastering makes up for the grainy visuals, and the camera shots they do have, capture Jimi's onstage trance-like playing exquisitely.


Theres other Jimi DVDs that and longer and more comprehensive, but if you want a great sounding sampling from this legend, this is probably the one to get.


----------



## trevorlj

I'm a big fan of concert DVD's myself...I don't buy many movies. Here's revies of my collection:

*Guns N' Roses Use Use Your Illusion Live in Tokyo 1992:
4:3, DD 2.0*

This puppy just came out on DVD a while ago. Two seperate discs that run about $18 a piece...kinda expensive. Shot for Japanese TV it's thse guys in their Hayday.
*Picture:* 4 (Not bad for 1992)
*Sound:* 3.5
*Performance:* 4.5

*Rush In Rio:
16:9 Non-Anamorphic, DD 2.0 & DD 5.1*

I'm a huge Rush fan but besides the performance the quality of this DVD isn't the best. I was disappointed to see a non-anamorphic transfer. The video quality is pretty poor and the 5.1 mix has alot of reverb (but the 2.0 isn't bad).
*Picture:* 3.5
*Sound:* 4
*Performance:* 5 (Great as always!)

*Megadeth "Rude Awakening"
4:3, DD 2.0 & DD 5.1*

When I got this I didn't expect much but boy was I surprised. This an AMAZING performance from these guys with a nice 5.1 mix! Video is poor with alot of compression artifacts but the audio makes up for it!
*Picture:* 3
*Sound:* 4.5
*Performance:* 5

*Incubus "The Morning View Sessions"
16:9 Non-Anamorphic, PCM & DD 5.1*

One of the few DVD's I come back to watch all the time. They rip out a great performance in front of what looks like 100 people. Video quality is OK for a non-anamorphic concert vid but the sound quality is ultra clear and well balanced. Whoever edited this vid did a great job too...enjoyable to watch.
*Picture:* 3.5
*Sound:* 5
*Performance:* 5

*Chevelle "Live at the Norva"
16:9 Anamorphic, PCM & DD 5.1*

3 brothers in this heavy rock band on thier second CD. Pretty average all around. Video was a little better than the normal concert video but nothing to write home about compared to movies. Audio mix is OK but sometimes hollow.
*Picture:* 4
*Sound:* 3.5
*Performance:* 4

*Coldplay "Live 2003"
16:9 Anamorphic, DD 2.0, DD 5.1, & DTS 5.1*

Great performance and a dynamic DTS track on this one. The video quality is good but I've seen better. Seems like they introduced alot of grain to make it really film-like and all it does is muddy up the picture some. Compression artifacts apparent with the lighting and smoke. As far as the editing goes as others said it's pretty frantic...constant cuts from all angles. It's watchable once you realize that its no mistake & its just look they were going for.
*Picture:* 4
*Sound:* 5
*Performance:* 5

*Rage Against the Machine "The Battle of Mexico City"
16:9 Non-Anamorphic, DD 5.1*

REALLY energetic concert...the crowd was just nuts and RATM fed off of them. Video isn't too hot but its nice seeing them in 16:9 format.
*Picture:* 3.5
*Sound:* 4
*Performance:* 5

*Rage Against the Machine "Live at the Grand Olympic Auditorium"
4:3, PCM & DD 5.1*

RATM's last concert...seems to have been shot roughly on purpose to get the bootleg feel. Concert has less energy than the Mexico City but is still pretty good.
*Picture:* 3.5
*Sound:* 4
*Performance:* 4.5

*AC/DC "Stiff Upper Lip Live"

16:9 Anamorphic DD 2.0, DD 5.1, DTS 5.1*

Good show with a long set. DTS track on this one will blow your socks off...flat out amazing! Picture quality is good for a concert DVD.
*Picture:* 4
*Sound:* 5.0
*Performance:* 4.5

*Dream Theater "Live Scenes from New York"
4:3, DD 2.0*

DT put on a great show for the home crowd. Video quality is good for a 4:3 but they interject these cheesy 80's video effects thru-out the show. Sound is OK but nothing to write home about.
*Picture:* 4
*Sound:* 3.5
*Performance:* 5

*Dave Matthews Band "The Central Park Concert"
16:9 Anamorphic, PCM, DD 5.1*

Wow! What else can I say! Great concert! Video is still not as good as most of the major studio releases but it's better than _any_ of my concert DVD's. Seems like they didn't use much compression...after all its 2 hours and ?20? minutes spread out 50/50 over two discs. DD 5.1 mix is excellent...amazingly clear with almost perfect balance (needs just a little more of Dave's guitar).
*Picture:* 4.5
*Sound:* 5
*Performance:* 5


----------



## da_burl

Don't think this was mentioned previously, I picked up Phish Live in Las Vegas. Pretty good DD 5.1, not the greatest picture, but I find it very entertaining. Guess you could call them "offbeat", not for everyody, but for me, very refreshing compared to most mainstream stuff.


----------



## AlexBPM

I hate to say this, but why aren't there any decent Hip-Hop DVD's? I seriously need some modern dance music for my collection. You know...a little something for the kids! Something to throw a house party with to get the younger crowd dancing. I've got Jazz, Rock, House/Techno...but no Hip-Hop. I wouldn't mind some Jay-Z, Lauryn Hill, Outkast etc. Perhaps they don't feel there's a market for it?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Being an admirer of Eminem's studio work ( "Till I Collapse" is an incredible track) I picked up "Up in Smoke", a big budget concert flick which includes several huge Hip Hop stars.


Dr. Dre, Snoop Dog, Ice, and a few others. ... Done around 2001, so its a couple years old.


Sound quality: Sound is DD 5.1 or 2.0, its merely "ok", its actually pretty poor by todays standards, but on the other hand, its stil enjoyable.


Picture quality: Good, nothing great, but its fine, I believe its wide-screen, but I could be wrong. Good directing!


Performance quality: This is a long concert DVD with lots of performers, and obviously the performances vary. Some are good, some are bad:


Eminem, Dr Dre, Snoop Dog are all pretty good. What I liked the most, was Eminem's choice of songs to play. This show was right after "The Marshall Mathers Album" came out , and he does "Criminal" and what I consider the epic off that album: the song titled "Marshall Mathers". That performance pretty much floors me.He does probably 3 or 4 other songs too, its a full set.


It also has a short movie worked into the concert, one scene involves hookers working, so NOT advisable for kids...


Its one of those DVDs I just forward to the performances I want to see, its a worthwhile DVD if you like the artists performing. Every major rapper on this DVD gets to do a full set, so its a good sampling..


It will not turn rockers into rap lovers though... if you dislike rap before you watch this DVD, you will probably dislike it just as much afterwards, haha


----------



## AlexBPM

You're right John, I was aware of the Up in Smoke Disc but didn't really care for any of the acts except some of Eminem's work and Snoop. I've heard the audio wasn't all that great. But that's the only real hip hop concert DVD that I know of. That seems to be the only offering. I was hoping there was something else out there to add some variety to my collection but I haven't been able to find anything. Hell I'd be happy with basic music videos.


----------



## Jw_Wood

Has anyone seen *Pink Floyd at Pompeii*? I searched this thread and didn't find any references to this. I would like to buy this one but was hoping to see what you people thought of it. If you have an opinion on this DVD, please share.










~ Jay


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Search this whole section, that DVD has its own thread. Its good, somewhat predictable after 30 years, but it has a nicely remastered soundtrack...


----------



## Jw_Wood

Thanks JohnR_IN_LA,

searching this whole section was to obvious.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bluerider_
> *Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live
> 
> I've been to a BMG performance in Chicago and although this is a different show, it really captures the energy. Sounds great even though it's only DD stereo - the drums pound! PQ is not bad considering it's non-anamorhic.
> 
> Had some friends over to see this last weekend that had heard of BMG, but never been to a show - they were blown away......*



I felt like the Ents in Two Towers, trying to decide if the hobbits were orcs or not, when I watched this DVD. I was trying to decide if this was indeed music.


I hated this DVD at first, I was convinced it was music for people who generally don't like music. Kind of like Frank Sinatra, you know? There is always that old guy in the Cadillac who owns one CD. Its always Frank Sinatra.


Anyways, back to the BMG. They eventually loosened up, and I guess I enjoyed the show. This is mostly performance, rather than music, but .. I guess ... it is music. Its certainly enjoyable, lots of percussion, even some nice guitars... and some singing.


THe sound and video quality IS very good, it took my Ents about 2/3 of the concert to decide it was indeed, music.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bluerider_
> *Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live
> 
> I've been to a BMG performance in Chicago and although this is a different show, it really captures the energy. Sounds great even though it's only DD stereo - the drums pound! PQ is not bad considering it's non-anamorhic.
> 
> Had some friends over to see this last weekend that had heard of BMG, but never been to a show - they were blown away......*



I felt like the Ents in Two Towers, trying to decide if the hobbits were orcs or not, when I watched my new BMG DVD. I was trying to decide if this was indeed music.


I hated the BMG at first, I was convinced it was music for people who generally don't like music. Kind of like Frank Sinatra, you know? There is always that old guy in the Cadillac who owns one CD. Its always Frank Sinatra.


Anyways, back to the BMG. They eventually loosened up, and I guess I enjoyed the show. This is mostly performance, rather than music, but .. I guess ... it is music. Its certainly enjoyable, lots of percussion, even some nice guitars... and LOTS of style. In fact, its 90% style, and 10% substance.

But the style is quality. The theatrics are amusing as well.


I just think the crowd there, probably didnt have a strong desire to see any other band, so they went to see, the BMG! The audience more or less sucked, I think they wandered over from the Walmart next door.


THe sound and video quality IS very good, it took my Ents about 2/3 of the concert to decide it was indeed, music.


----------



## Patrick TX




> Quote:
> hate to say this, but why aren't there any decent Hip-Hop DVD's?



Public Enemy, Live from the House of Blues is supposed to be excellent. I have not heard it yet.


----------



## jimnc

Watched Peter Gabriel Growing Up Live last night. I thoroughly enjoyed it and will buy it ASAP.


Audio (I listened in DTS) is great. Video is great.

The editing is restrained, thank heavens. When appropriate they actually hold on shots for a while. When more energetic editing is appropriate, they do it in a creative way.


As for the show - it's in the round. They use many high-tech theatrical elements, very original.

Unless you're a big PG fan, you may not be familiar with most of the songs. But that didn't bother me. I liked some of the songs so much, I replayed them.


Enjoy,

Jim


----------



## jimnc

I also watched a good portion of Paul McCartney Back in the USA last night. I was disappointed, but I may still buy it.


First off, I'm a fan of Sir Paul and the Beatles. I've seen him in concert. He puts on a fantastic show. And his performance is great on this DVD.


BUT, after every other song they go to some tour footage. WTF. I don't need to see the freakin' fire marshall get a pyro demonstration before the show. Why not put this stuff in a mini-documentary? If you hit the skip button you can jump over this stuff, but you'll also jump over some songs.


And here's some irony: on the back of the box there's a "review snipit" from a famous music magazine that says, "All killer, no filler." NO FILLER?! Huh?


Anyhow, don't they know people watch concert DVDs over and over? We don't want to sit through that extra stuff every time. I mean, come on, who produced this thing, George Lucas?


If anybody knows of a way to play just the concert, let me know.


Regards,

Jim


----------



## buzz

Jim, I also was disappointed by the Paul McCartney disc & don't think you can play just the concert. I saw him twice on that tour and was really looking forward to the dvd. On the other hand, since you are a fan of the Beatles you may want to check out Concert for George if you haven't already. This one is really done well, one of my favorites actually.


Buzz


----------



## petefletch

It was mentioned right back near the start of this thread, but Scorpions - Acoustica is the only one of my concert dvd's I've watched more than twice.

It just blows the others away.

Although I have just ordered Roger Waters - In The Flesh and will be interested to see how that stacks up.


Pete


----------



## nospam_online

Red Hot Chili Peppers Live at Slane

16:9 anamorphic

picture 4

sound 5

performance 5


Similar show to thier summer 03 tour. Frusciante really shines here and the jams in between songs are reaal treat


----------



## Sutter Cane

Guaranteed nobody here will have heard of this Norwegian band, nor will any of you be able to appreciate their music, and being HT nuts, you won't like the PQ or sound from the disc, but the DVD of the band Emperor called "Emperiral Live Ceremony" is my most watched music dvd. It's very extreme metal, performed on the last tour before they disbanded in London, and will rip your face off. Even though it's an amateur video production, when they pull off these songs live, they define what metal music is supposed to be, and it's NOT 'metallica'.. you've been warned.


-sc


----------



## AnthonyB




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bluerider_
> *Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live
> 
> I've been to a BMG performance in Chicago and although this is a different show, it really captures the energy. Sounds great even though it's only DD stereo - the drums pound! PQ is not bad considering it's non-anamorhic.
> 
> Had some friends over to see this last weekend that had heard of BMG, but never been to a show - they were blown away......*



I'll second this, I heard them on a jukebox at a local pub and said "what the hell is that crap?" then I saw the DVD in mention here and was blown away, may buy a copy for myself tomorrow.


----------



## kevin j

the rolling stones four flicks set...good sound good video[though not widescreen]well worth the $30 for 4 discs


----------



## del

After reading the reviews here, I picked up Roxy Music at the Apollo and Heart in Seattle. Roxy was very good but Heart wil blow you away with sound and picture! Heart is a must have if you like the music.


----------



## ABCD

I agree - the Heart Seattle DVD has good PQ and SQ, and the concert has no shortage of energy.


----------



## Dallas777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by del_
> *Heart wil blow you away with sound and picture! Heart is a must have if you like the music.*



Yea, BUT the Heart DVD is ONLY DD 5.0 and NOT 5.1!!!


And I, for one, really miss the .1


Don't really know WHY it's missing on the DVD, because when HD-NET plays the same concert in HDTV, it is definitely 5.1


I agree that the PQ and audio quality is great other than that.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I found the Heart DVD a bit boring, they play straight up versions of their songs, nearly identical to the album in every way (pun intented).


Why bother to see a concert if they dont let their creative juices flow a bit more?


As much as I remain dubious about the Blue Man Group, at least they did refreshing interpetations of some rock standards. Heart has a great song catalogue full of standards, they could do some really cool things. They could turn "Magic Man" into an rocking RAVE dance tune, they could really rock out a few other tunes of theirs, They could do instrumental interludes in their slow tunes...Nancy wilson could get a personal trainer, etc!



Also, the missing LFE channel was a bummer.


----------



## mnilan

Dallas777 & JohnR:

The Heart: Alive in Seattle disc claims to have both DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1. Have you tried both and still no lfe channel?


----------



## Charley

I agree with Kevin that 4 Flicks is not only a great value but also has superb surround audio and picture quality. Sure the lines on the faces of the band members reflect 35 years of hard living, BUT STILL NO ONE ELSE PUTS ON A SHOW like these guys! Given their extensive playbook of songs, each of the 4 concerts features a good variety of material with little duplication.


----------



## tcoursen

I will also put in a plug for the Rolling Stones Four Flicks. Received that and Rush In Rio for Christmas. Rush in Rio is a great concert, but the sound, while still good, is not as good as many of the others I have seen and heard. I would have liked to have seen the vocals a little higher in the mix and the crowd a little lower. Probably still like a 7.5 out of 10, wheras something like the Rolling Stones is a 9.


One thing that the Rolling Stones Four FLicks has has that I haven't seen on the other concert DVDs that I have is the feature that they call the custom setlist. They give you a list of the tracks for the concert and you can have it play the songs that you want in the order that you want. This was a very nice feature to use the first night I got the discs and just wanted to sample a few of the songs. Set it up and it plays them in the order you set. I would imagine that others have this feature, but I haven't seen it on any of the other 8 or so concert DVDs that I have.


Other favorites include :

Roger Waters - In The Flesh

Gov't Mule - The Deepest End

The Grateful Dead - Live At Winterland

Led Zeppelin - DVD


----------



## ThomC

Two I haven't seen yet.


Neil Finn - Sessions At West 54th

Keb Mo - Sessions At West 54th


Both intimate performances that give you a feeling that you're there.

OAR 4:3 but very nice looking with no quick cutting to distract from the music.
REAL 5.1 Dolby Digital or Stereo PCM Audio


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Yea, BUT the Heart DVD is ONLY DD 5.0 and NOT 5.1!!!
> 
> And I, for one, really miss the .1



I have this DVD and enjoy it immensely....what exactly are you missing? A _discrete_ LFE channel perhaps but my sub still gets a signal and moves alot of air when cranked. This concert sounds awesome and anybody who says different must have a HTIB.


----------



## Wakey

I just read this entire thread and I am shocked nobody mentioned *Alice In Chains - MTV Unplugged* This is the disk I play the most out of 48 DVD concerts.

*Arista Records: 25 Years of #1 Hits* is worthy simply for Annie Lennox's spine tingling performance of Why. I have never seen anything like that. This concert has several good tracks

*Cult: Live Cult: Music Without Fear*


Everyone loves this disk but it has been around so long that many fail to mention it *Eagles: Hell Freezes Over: DTS* You simply must listen to the Extra track In DTS (Audio Only0: Seven Bridges Road. Walk up to each speaker & a different member of the band is localized. The best audio demo I know of.


Anything by *Metallica* in the last 6 years. They as a band do the best job on DVD's IMO.

*Music for Montserrat* This is a great party DVD. Brothers In Arms - & Money For Nothing by Mark Knopfler are awesome!

*Santana: Supernatural Live: DTS* is a must have if the radio airplay hasn't made you sick of a few of the songs. Great video & show.

*Steely Dan - Two Against Nature* Yep, he's ugly but the music is beautiful.

*Styx - Return to Paradise* A friend of mine made me watch this. I loved them as a kid but thought the music would sound dated. I bought it the next day.

*U2-Rattle And Hum* I wore this cassette tape out when it was released. Never has this sounded so good.

*Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live At The El Mocambo*

*Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live From Austin Texas* This is a must have. Old, sometimes crappy video but the music is simply untouchable. Best "blues face" in the business









*AC/DC: No Bull* I chose this over stiff upper lip for the stunning fly over crowd shots.


Thanks to this thread I will buy the following..

*Scorpions - Acoustica

Sting - All this time

The Cure Trilogy

Prince Rave

U2, slane castle

Coldplay- Live 2003

Rush Live in Rio

Red Hot Chili Peppers Live at Slane*


----------



## Wakey

I don't know why but I forgot to mention *Heart: Alive in Seattle* . I was shocked how well this band sounded. They rocked in their day and they rock to this day!


----------



## bcmagog

Emmylou Harris's Spyboy is my favorite of those not mentioned here. The rhythm section is phenomenal, Harris's vocals are top notch, and Buddy Miller's guitar alternates between powerful and sublime. Plus the songs are killer. Highly recommended.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Sheryl Crow - C'mon America 2003


For the sticklers out there, I guess this is non-anamorphic widescreen. It certainly fills up my widescreen PLENTY, but some people find this important.


The sound and video quality is THERE. Yes I have seen and heard slightly better, but this is a professionally recorded and taped DVD, its excellent, no complaints. Have you gotten the message, that this viewer is not terribly picky?.


5.1 Dolby Digital, well done too.


Sheryl is an artist that my kids LOVE and I LIKE. She knows how to lay down the radio hits and make the millons, and still sound like rock and roll, so i give her credit. Plus shes my age and still pretty hot.


This performance is good, its a straightup rock concert, and she performs faithful renditions of her songs .


Now this is a huge show.. 21 SONGS.. and around SONG 10, it starts getting excellent... her band really starts making her rhythms get traction, and for about 2 songs I had a musical moment ...this concert is gonna take off!


Then she returns to her "faithful renditions" for a couple songs, and i loose interest.


Anyways, that groove they hit in the middle of the show is probably worth the price of this excellently produced DVD.


----------



## Jason Walstrom

Echo & the Bunnymen: Live in Liverpool is a fantastic performance in DTS/DD 5.1 it's in Fullscreen but with good visuals and a cool stage show with projected images of the band and their history together, including home movies of their deceased drummer who is represented neatly along with the performance. I've always loved this band, and if you've not heard of them you will at least be able to appreciate the great sound on this DVD. Perhaps there best known "mainstream" song was called, "Lips like sugar" but my favorite is and will always be "The Killing Moon".


----------



## David VP

 http://www.deepdiscountdvd.com/dvd.cfm?itemID=RDD000049


----------



## plasmamaniac

thebland, do you know how to use DTS because I did and WOW, WOW, I couldn't believe it. Don't get mad at me because I know you know your stuff but I didn't have any problems with this DVD and I was BLOWN AWAY as well as with Paul McCartney's Back to the USA which nobody seems to want to comment about. That perplexes me because I think it's an excellent music DVD and yes it's not hard rock but it sounds great to me.


----------



## plasmamaniac

Wakey, you are right on, I mean I have all of the DVDs that you mentioned but I like Paul McCartneys Back to the USA concert DVD. No one else seems to like this but I saw this in Atlanta, Ga. and he blew me away in DTS.


----------



## plasmamaniac

Yosh70, you have a problem because it's delivered in 5.1. If you can't pick up the LFE then you need to set your speakers to small. Read the user manual and understand what they are saying.


----------



## AALLOCA

Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes is IMO awesome sound. His website has the painstaking process documented to restore frank's audio mix and convert it to digital by Dweezil and Joe Travers.


picture quality is not great, but its all about the music.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

THe complaint mentioned about the Paul McCartney Concert DVD is the frequent breaks in continuity, due to the documentary aspect of it.


----------



## jimnc

RE McCartney

Plasmamaniac, are you saying you saw Sir Paul in the Dome, or on DVD in Atlanta?. I saw him in the Dome. It was awesome. And his performance on the DVD Back in the USA is excellent. BUT, ditto what JohnR just posted.

If you haven't, you should also check out Concert for Montserratt. McCartney is great in that, too.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by plasmamaniac_
> *Yosh70, you have a problem because it's delivered in 5.1. If you can't pick up the LFE then you need to set your speakers to small. Read the user manual and understand what they are saying.*



Read ur own user manual







or maybe try reading my post....I dont have a problem w/the LFE in the Heart concert. And do you even own the DVD? If you did, it is recorded in *DD/DTS 5.0* not 5.1....it says it on the cover and in the audio menu setup. The LFE is not a discrete channel on this recording so instead of me setting my speakers to small (which they are anyways), maybe try setting your brain to "on".

Oh yea, found this one on a thread about Subs under $600.......


> Quote:
> You need to learn to read the whole statement and not just pieces of the statement.



hmmmmm......wonder who wrote that?


----------



## plasmamaniac

Yosh70, my apologies to you, as I have never heard of DD 5.0 but when I loaded the DVD in my player it came up DD 2.0, DD 5.0 and DTS 5.0. I've never seen it done that way and you are right I am not getting my LED light for the LFE lit up in DTS mode so where's the bass coming from. I guess it's mixed in with the front channels. I didn't mean the last statement the way that you took it so again I apologize as I was not trying to be rude or offensive. Also, I did try setting my brain to "on" but it is just too painful so I'm going to put it in "standby mode". When I went to hear my sub it was playing and I turned it up and could hear it so just what is going on here in your opinion.


----------



## plasmamaniac

Yes I saw Paul at the new Philips Arena and he was awesome. I agree that the documentary stuff could have been placed as a bonus feature to provide more continuity but when he did play he and his backup band were excellent. One of the best concerts that I have ever been to. I was in the 30th row, forked out alot of cash but it was for out anniversary so what the heck. Once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## tpigeon2003

I'm sure it has been mentioned before but the stereo track of David Gilmour in Concert is outstanding.


----------



## gwlbe

There is a brief interview with Rush's guitar player in Sound & Vision. They mixed the crowd high because they crowd was very overwhelming during the concert. They wanted the DVD to reflect that.


----------



## [email protected]

Just watched Sheryl Crow's The Globe Sessions, which was great. but was it filmed in 4:3? I watched a borrowed copy on my widescreen tv in 4:3 and was dissappointed by that. Is there another version so I can watch it in widescreen (without zooming)?


----------



## [email protected]

I like David Gilmour's DVD, but does anyone else besides me have a tough time with 2 guests conspicuously reading lyrics from cheat sheets! I find it hard to get over this.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Larry most of the good concerts are filmed in 4:3 unfortunately. Times are changing, and theres some good widescreen concerts out now, but a lot of the historical concerts will always be in 4x3. Some stretch better than others, I especially like the stretch mode they call "panaroma" on many HDTVs, it can help.



By the way "Sheryl Crow "C'mon USA 2003" is widescreen, and very good quality. You would probably like that. I talked about it on this thread a couple pages back ...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

David Gilmours DVD suffers just a tad from laziness, it seems they didnt have anything from "Animals" rehearsed, and they play "Comfortably Numb" twice, bah!


The guests do have their share of problems.. Bob Geldolf looks completely strung out on heroin, glassy eyed and wispy. Who is that olderguy who sings from the cheat sheet on the first version of Comfortably Numb? Anyone know?


The backup singers are uninspiring too, unlike the world-class singers Roger Waters has backing up his band on "In THe flesh".


The cellist, bass and drummer hold the show together though, and of course, Gilmore is superb.


Still one of my favorite concert DVDs..


----------



## AFH

Anyone know if the Wham world tour is on dvd or when it will come out on dvd.







I have been waiting for this one for a while. You know the classics: Wake me before you go-go, Blue, Careless Whisper.


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Pronto Pup_
> *Would someone please answer this question about the "Randy Bachman Every Song Tells A Story" DVD?
> 
> 
> Are the chapter stops at the beginning of the songs... or at the beginning of the "story" about the songs?
> 
> 
> Thanks... This DVD sounds like a fun trip down memory lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Since the guy who raved about this DVD didn't, couldn't or just plain wouldn't reply to my ever so simple question... I'll answer it myself, now that I've bought the DVD.


The chapter stops are at the beginning of the between song banter... This means that no matter how interesting this crap. oh I mean banter is, you can't skip it unless you scan forward (which is a PITA and very imprecise.)


Jeehsus-mother-of-gawd... Concert videos have been with us since the early 80's (thank you laser-disc) and you'd think that the morons who produce these discs would KNOW that chapter stops should be at the beginning of the MUSIC!!!! Yes... MUSIC!!!, that's why we buy these "MUSIC' discs you MORONS!!! Wake UP!!!! The between song crap is only good for one viewing... maybe 2 at the most!!!! Got it?!!!! Who pays these idiots to make these stupid decisions anyway?!!!!


Anyway, this disc is pretty good if you liked Guess Who & BTO but the producer's could have, should have made more intelligent decisions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hah i know what you mean ... but to group a song with another song's verbal description, doesnt make alot of sense either. This performance is intrinsically part talk part music ....

... so i guess they had to make choices


a stop before each song and before each talk would be a nice compromise.


----------



## Pronto Pup

John... I have to disagree... Thankfully, most producers know that this "banter" can be included after a music track in the same chapter... That way, those of us who don't wish to see this filler over and over again can simply press forward on our remotes and skip to the next song. With this method of chapter encoding, those of us who wish to see this filler /crap can simply watch the concert from beginning to end, and those of us who don't, can skip over this filler to the next song. That way, we all can see the concert the way we want.


Personally, this between song banter wears thin, for me, after one viewing... That's why I asked about this when what's-his-name recommended this disc...


----------



## tm22721

Sweeney Todd : The Demon Barber of Fleet Street.


Shot during a 1982 LA stage performance.


----------



## jimnc

JohnR and Pronto Pup,

I'm in the anti-banter camp with you. My questions are: Are there limits to the number of chapters a DVD can have? Why does the banter have to be part of any song chapter? Couldn't producers put each banter segment (even if it's only 30 seconds) in its own chapter? For example - Song Chapter, Banter Chapter, Song Chapter.

- Jim


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimnc_
> *JohnR and Pronto Pup,
> 
> I'm in the anti-banter camp with you. My questions are: Are there limits to the number of chapters a DVD can have? Why does the banter have to be part of any song chapter? Couldn't producers put each banter segment (even if it's only 30 seconds) in its own chapter? For example - Song Chapter, Banter Chapter, Song Chapter.
> 
> - Jim*



Jim,


I don't know the answer to your question, but I skimmed through my DVDs and The Concert for NYC has 40 chapters on each disc. At the beginning of each disc you have the option of "Play Concert" which includes all the between act speeches, or "Play Music Performances Only" which is like you suggested and ideally how concert DVDs *should* be chapter encoded.


Kudos to the producers of The Concert for NYC!!!


----------



## mattg3

Try and sit through the Tribute To Burt Bacharach and Hal David concert.The emcee never shuts up and ruins the whole DVD


----------



## jimnc

Pronto Pup,

Your example answers the question very well. Thanks.

Ditto your kudos.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

"No Doubt Rock Steady Live" concert DVD

Wide Screen Anamorphic. DD 5.1 and DTS


If you are unsure who "No Doubt" is, putting this DVD in for a spin will remind you. This group led by high energy blonde singer Gwen Stefani is a HIT MAKING MACHINE. Most of these songs I have heard just walking around malls and from my daughters' radio. They have probably had a dozen radio hits in the last few years...


Is this music any good? Well ... it reminds me of Madonna, which I like to hear on the radio once in a while, but cannot sit through a whole CD of hers. Its damn good radio pop, nothing more, nothing less.


Anyways back to this DVD. The quality is stellar, Very nice anamorphic video, and professionally recorded sound. The drums sound good, the voice sounds good....


And the directing is good .. fast paced (which I normally dislike) but extremely well done. At one point they have a hot girl camera operator go on stage and get closeups... the camera operator becomes part of the show ... a bit offbeat but it works. And boy did that camera operator work it, like a table dancer










Anyways... so the direction is first class, and the audio and video is awesome.. now on to the performance.


No Doubts performance was offbeat and different, they sometimes grouped together in a small group, other times spread out across the stage in typical arena rock fashion ...


Lets face it, No Doubt does not put out incredibly complex music, they tend to find a real nice groove, and then repeat the groove while singing over it. To make up for this relatively simple structure, they do their share of antics onstage.


Each band member had their own unusual attitude and attire, and they seemed to do their own thing... this was at times refreshing and at times unsettling....

....Especially that pink lipsticked male drummer. I don't know what his deal is, but he was always doing his own little act. I realize the music is simple and needs some help , but this guy was constantly either joking around ... or looking at someone off the stage, or struting around in boxers while wearing hot pink socks and undies. Now Im from the 70s when lots of musicians dressed in girl clothes, so that per se didnt really bother me. What was unsettling was his cavalier stage attitude.... almost like he thought the whole show was a big joke.


For example, he would bring a little drumset to the front of the stage, and while playing in a bored looking way, he would do some amateurish robot dance or something.


Oh well, i probably just dont understand this kids nowadays










The instrumentation in this show took a backseat to the vocals and the performance... I guess I should of expected that, but I come from the old rock school which likes to see the musicians really open up, and they did not.


Gwen Stefani was good, almost great ... and if you like No Doubt, you will probably like this DVD.


----------



## Pronto Pup

Excellent review JohnR_IN_LA! I think I'll pick up a copy of this concert DVD...


P.S. I met a lady who lives in the neighborhood that Gwen Stefani grew up in. According to this woman Stefani isn't anything like her stage persona. She claimed she was a really "sweet & nice" girl... Not outrageous at all.


----------



## Wakey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AFH_
> *Anyone know if the Wham world tour is on dvd or when it will come out on dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for this one for a while. You know the classics: Wake me before you go-go, Blue, Careless Whisper.*



I was never the same after they broke up... I don't even know that guy from back then..


----------



## jimnc

JohnR,

Thanks for the review. I really like No Doubt, BUT I heard Gwen drops the F-bomb quite a bit. Is that true? I watch a lot of concerts with my 4-year-old, and that would be bad.

Jim


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

She drops the F word tons, yep. Most of the time she kind of says it away from the mic, and it blends into the background noise, but theres a couple times its crystal clear ... I would be more concerned with the disturbing drummer though, haha.


At one point the whole band is huddled on this runway that goes out into the crowd, for an unplugged slow song. Well the drummer sits on the side of the stage, with a little 1 hand shake instrument. Which he goes through the motions of keeping the beat with, while scanning the audience with this goofy look, and guzzling beer.


haha so after the slow song, the band is repositioning, but not him, hes busy trying to kill his beer before he has to move again.


They have some reggae-looking ska singers that are good and add a lot to the show....


One thing I have noticed, is that most all the new concerts are superbly recorded and taped, this one being no exception, it really puts you in the show.


----------



## romanr

I really love her DVD and I'm looking for other concert DVDs with the same qualities. For those of you who also love Diana's DVD what else would you recommend in the same genre? I'm looking for something with sweet vocals, a good range of musical material and a classical orchestra accompaniment.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by romanr_
> *I really love her DVD and I'm looking for other concert DVDs with the same qualities. For those of you who also love Diana's DVD what else would you recommend in the same genre? I'm looking for something with sweet vocals, a good range of musical material and a classical orchestra accompaniment.*



Jane Monheit - "Live At The Rainbow Room"

Equal to the Krall disc in video and audio, and with orchestra conducted by the same conductor. Monheit has a great instrument with which to sing, and you will have to judge for yourself if she moves you in her cabaret style.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Norah Jones, Live In New Orleans. - though no orchestra

An Evening With the Dixie Chicks - Orchestra and sweet country instruments..

You may also want to look at David Gilmore Live ... hes got the sweetest male voice hahah, plus a celloist, stand up bass, and some other classical instrumentation backing him up


----------



## Griz92867

Here are my reviews of some concert DVD's from my Christmas loot:


1) No Doubt Rock Steady-good picture, great sound and performance. High energy show packed with hit after hit. Gwen throws out too many F-bombs for my taste. As far as musicianship, they won't be confused with Rush anytime soon but they are better than most of the new bands. I think, in particular, the bass player is very good.


2) Pearl Jam Live at MSG - very good picture, good sound, and great performance. Eddie and the boys are in good spirits and absolutely rock the place, particularly, on Disc 2. Finally, a band that remembers what guitar solos mean to a song. I particular enjoyed Eddie's rip on Good Charlotte and their brief salute to Iron Maiden.


3) U2 Slane Castle - good picture, sound, and performance. Song list very similar to the Live from Boston DVD although I think this is a better performance mainly because the band feeds off the energy of home country crowd. If you already have Live from Boston, you can probably pass on this one. If not, I would choose this one over the Boston Concert DVD.


4) Red Hot Chili Peppers Slane Castle - Fantastic Picture, good sound and performance. It was interesting to watch this one and U2 back to back since they were shot at the same venue. I thought the picture quality was one of the best I've seen. They shot it at sunset so you get wonderful color. Sound could use more bass, but I think that has more to do with Flea's bass playing than anything (he plays bass more like a lead guitar than a rhythm section). The new guitar player really adds alot to their sound with both his guitar playing and singing. I am not really a big Chili Peppers fan, but I enjoyed this disk.


----------



## Griz92867

Some more reviews:


5) A Tribute to George - Great Picture, Sound, and Performance. A very moving all-star tribute to George Harrison from some of his best friends (Eric Clapton, Jeff Lynne, Tom Petty, Ringo Starr and Paul McCartney). The Indian Music at beginning is not my cup of tea but you understand why its there. You get a couple of Monty Python skits in the middle and the all-star concert at the end. It was a treat to see Tom Petty and Jeff Lynne perform Traveling Wilbury's songs and everything with Eric Clapton is great. In particular, his duet with Paul McCartney on "Something" is fantastic. One selfish complaint-with Paul and Ringo playing with George's son Dhani, if we only could have had Sean and/or Julian Lennon to make the dream complete. Nevertheless, it was a fantastic concert and DVD.


6) Lynyrd Skynyrd Lyve - Great Picture, Sound, and Performance. I believe this was shown on HDNET so you know the picture is good. Even after thirty years the band still sounds great. (Only 2 original members remain but the replacement players read like a who's who of Southern Rock with members of Blackfoot and The Outlaws now in the band). They play almost all of their hits (Saturday Nite Special and You got That Right are missing) and are backed by both a horn section and string section when needed. Only complaint is the lifeless crowd brings down the energy a bit.


Blues Traveler Live in Thin Air- purchased after seeing a clip on HD-NET. I was disappointed with this one. Good Picture and Sound but I found the performance only so-so. There is no denying the musicianship in this band, but almost all these songs were mid-tempo and only a couple times do they really let loose and just play balls out. One final note: If Paul McCartneys DVD annoyed you with the breaks in the music this ones gonna annoy you even more with its lame behind the scene looks.


Rolling Stones Four Flicks - good picture and sound, uneven performance. Great Value (3 concert DVD's for 30 bucks, plus an extra DVD of behind the scenes stuff). You get a concert DVD from a Theatre venue, an Arena Venue, and a Stadium venue. Interestingly, I found the Stadium show to be most enjoyable and the Theatre show the least. I think they've been doing Stadium tours for so long now that it's where they feel most comfortable. Among the 3 shows you get a great variety of songs from thoughout their career with very little overlap. I would recommend for its value.


I really enjoy this thread and and refer to it all the time for new DVD's to buy. I purchased both the Randy Bachman and Dixie Chicks DVD's because of this thread and enjoyed both immensely. Thanks to whoever recommended those two DVD's.


----------



## Pronto Pup

Excellent reviews! Thanks Griz92867. After yours and the other positive review of No Doubt's "Rock Steady", I'm really glad I ordered it.


Regarding the Stones... I have the Bridges To Babylon DVD and have to say it's one of the best, most thrilling concert DVDs I've got and I'm only a casual Stones fan. It's got everything from a huge stadium set with fireworks and a giant video screen, down to an intimate, stripped down set done out in the middle of the crowd. Four Licks is probably a real doozy too.


----------



## mattg3

In the stone four flicks did anyone notice how the HBO concert is not as sharp a picture as the other two European performances.I can see this on my plasma very plainly.Maybe it has something to do with European video equipment?I also noticed this on the new Rod Stewart DVD coming from the ARTS broadcast as compared to the european live ROXY music dvd from the Appollo


----------



## SteveRS

George Benson: Absolutely Live

Anamorphic Widescreen

1509 kbps DTS


----------



## nospam_online




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Griz92867_
> *The new guitar player really adds alot to their sound with both his guitar playing and singing. I am not really a big Chili Peppers fan, but I enjoyed this disk.*



That's John Frusciante, he was the second guitarist after Hillel Slovik died of an overdose back in the late 80's.


John has played on Mothers Milk, Blood Sugar Sex Magic, Californication and By The Way.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The Chili Peppers ... I thought this band was pretty fantastic, until I got the "Off The Map" DVD. They seemed strangley one dimensional, I want to like this band ... they seem to have good players and their own style.... but is there something contrived about their whole image and look? Or maybe i just dont like to watch sweaty naked skinny men playing for 2 hours straight, haha i donno.


Have you compared this DVD to "Off The Map"? How do they compare? "Under The Bridge" may well be my favorite pop song of the 90s...


----------



## himey

I saw the chili peppers live during one of the lalapolaza festivals and they were the highlight! I might have to check out their concert dvd...


I can't believe not many people have Neil Young's "Silver and Gold" Dvd...SQ and PQ are top notch and the performance is unbelievable.

"slow poke I want to run with you" just one great line from an excellent dvd! Eric


----------



## Your User Name:

It seems the majority of concert DVDs I come across are 4:3. The only anamorphic concert DVD I own is Stop Making Sense and it really is a far superior experience than 4:3. Is there someplace that has concert DVDs catagorized so you can easily browse only titles that are anamorphic?


----------



## mattg3

I started a thread on this a few weeks ago on this forum.Do a search to find it-lots of good recommendations


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by himey_
> *
> 
> 
> I can't believe not many people have Neil Young's "Silver and Gold" Dvd...SQ and PQ are top notch and the performance is unbelievable.
> 
> "slow poke I want to run with you" just one great line from an excellent dvd! Eric*



I have Neil's concert movie ... "Rust Never Sleeps". Quality is fairly good for its time period ( 1980?).


But ... he's up there for this loonngg theatrical show ... trying to play every instrument plus singing... hes got elaborate frames hooked up to his head so he can play the harmonica, while singing while playing the guitar .. and he basically is doing this type of thing the whole show. He looks like some guy on the stage struggling to prove that he is this fantastic musical genius.


The results are comical and sad. My impression of him was that he is some egomaniac ...


Is "Silver and Gold" anything like "Rust Never Sleeps"?

I actually like the guys music, its pretty good. His voice is a bit annoying and nasal, he could use some backup singers, or heaven forbid, let someone else sing once in a while, just to give it a rest!


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Ihes got elaborate frames hooked up to his head so he can play the harmonica, while singing while playing the guitar .. and he basically is doing this type of thing the whole show. He looks like some guy on the stage struggling to prove that he is this fantastic musical genius.
> 
> 
> The results are comical and sad. My impression of him was that he is some egomaniac ...*



Yeah, a guy wanting to perform his own compositions- what an a**hole!!

















Heck, it's just a harmonica holder that-- allows you to play harmonica while your hands are full with the guitar. It's a useful device if-- one wants to play a harmonica while one's hands are full with the guitar. DUH. Dylan and all kinds of people have used them. If you think he should have hired a guy to play the harmonica for him I guess that's your opinion but Neil must not have seen it that way. I don't think it makes him an egomaniac, nor does playing the pump organ. Heck, let's face it, Neil's musical and vocal skills are mediocre at best (IMO) but it's his style and it's what people who like him are paying to hear.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hah, your right, i was hard on the guy. It just wasnt the best material for a movie, watching a guy concentrate on doing 18 things at once


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Hah, your right, i was hard on the guy. It just wasnt the best material for a movie, watching a guy concentrate on doing 18 things at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I dunno, probably any musician is boring/stupid if you're not a fan


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Now look whose sounding snobbish! What are we taking turns being music snobs?










I buy all types do music DVDs, often from bands I dont even know, most of them are dang good


----------



## Rgb

My picks:


Peter Gabriel UP (recently released)

Genesis: The Way We Walk

Peter Frampton: Live in Detroit


All of these have excellent video quality, technical execution and musicianship.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Now look whose sounding snobbish! What are we taking turns being music snobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy all types do music DVDs, often from bands I dont even know, most of them are dang good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



He he, sorry, I was just trying to stick up for you!! All I meant was people don't like what they don't like, which is an unnecessary thing to point out I guess!

















Now if you want to see me turn into a music snob let's talk about new country! [flamesuit on]


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hey you hear that awesome guitarist on "Evening With The Dixie Chicks" DVD? That guy can do some serious picking, would put Stevie Ray Vaughn to shame!


And what about that INCREDIBLE orchestra of country musicians that "The Chieftans" put on stage, I will put that DVD in and just listen to that one song where they take turns ripping up the fretboard


----------



## mnilan

Folks:

I watched The Last Waltz last night - WOW! It is not exactly a concert DVD but Scorsese directed it, its 1.85:1 anamorphic with a 5.1 DD sound track with a stream of amazing musicians who come to help The Band bid farewell to its public. There are some short interviews with Scorsese talking to various members of The Band in between songs. Highly recommended especially for geezer rockers!


----------



## himey

JohnR_IN_LA

I also have Rust Never Sleeps and I don't like it as much as Silver and Gold...but they are very different! Silver and Gold is just him with no band.

When I first got the DVD I was surprised that their wasn't one song I knew...but now that I've listened to it (and watched) many times I like every track (chapter)!

oh yea Its widescreen too! Eric


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

You know what is an incredible one wo-man show? Jewel. I saw here a month ago, just her and an acoustic guitar, that girl knows how to play!


YOu know how folk players do that thing where they play while somehow using the guitar body for percussion? Well she did that technique expertly, so basically Rhythm, drums, and a little lead was coming out of her one guitar.


You know that song that goes


"You say that jesus loves you

well what about me?"


And then the song "The Wild West", which is like a dance song.


Both of these songs are relatively complex arrangements, with a bass-line, a rhythm, and a percussion line...


Well thats just her and a wood guitar..



Then her angelic voice .. it could well be the finest voice on earth, at least IMHO







. It sounds better live than it does on her many hits ...



If she ever comes out with a Concert DVD, run, dont walk, to get it


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Hey you hear that awesome guitarist on "Evening With The Dixie Chicks" DVD? That guy can do some serious picking, would put Stevie Ray Vaughn to shame!
> 
> 
> And what about that INCREDIBLE orchestra of country musicians that "The Chieftans" put on stage, I will put that DVD in and just listen to that one song where they take turns ripping up the fretboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's more the awful Shaina Twain/Mutt Lang "country trying to sound like 80's hair metal" stuff that I'm complaining about!!










I'm no fan of the Chicks but they (and their band) can definitely play, and The Chieftains" totally kick *ss...


----------



## JoshKaner

i highly recommend Blue Man Group's The Complex Rock Tour Live. I saw it at CC, saw that it had a 3 track DTS sampler, and for thirteen bucks i had to have it. I got it home and was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the DD5.1 tracks (the actual concert) , but then i flipped it over to the other side to listen to the DTS tracks(audio only, some pics from the show) and was surprised again. I have seen their live performance, and this concert gives only a glimpse as to what they are capable of. If you buy it: fast forward to chapter 5, and just wait till the lights go out- they have 2 guys on opposite sides of the stage with fencing swords...I cant explain it too well, just check it out. Also, one of the blue men usesa 3 foot diameter bass drum with what looks like a jousting stick that gives some deep, deep bass (watch out, the china in my hutch was rattling)...cant comment on PQ as i watch on a dinosaur (34" XBR from 1991)...


----------



## bdcrow

I'm also a big fan of AK/US; an excellent reference piece. Try also The Brian Setzer Orchestra: Live in Japan. AWESOME big band, fine guitar work and many familiar songs. Anamorphic and DD/DTS 5.1!


----------



## AnthonyB

What about "YES"? Which would you suggest?


Also, Pink Floyd?


Rush in Rio was great!


----------



## leedees

ELO - Zoom DVD concert is brilliant. Sound, image and material is all extraordinary. Do not miss this one. It is a great system demo too.


I have about 50 concert DVD's and this one is top 5.


----------



## kjroddy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AnthonyB_
> *
> 
> Also, Pink Floyd?
> 
> *



Pulse should be seeing an official release on DVD some time this year. Remastered with 5.1 sound mix it should be quite something... although it was mastered on 4:3 SD video so there will be limits to how great the picture can be.


Live at Pompeii is frankly disappointing: the "Directors Cut" butchers the original with gratuitous stock NASA footage and rather lame computer animations recreating the eruption. The sound is 2.0. Picture is poorly cropped/zoomed to make it 16:9. Pink Floyd had no input or control over the remastering and David Gilmour has commented in at least one interview that he thought it was not good.


Classic Albums DSOTM DVD is interesting - a must have for all Floyd fans.


David Gilmour In Concert is a superb record (16:9, 5.1) of a rather understated event featuring some interesting arrangements of a few Floyd classics.


Roger Waters Live in Berlin has a nicely remastered 5.1 soundtrack and a few interesting extras compared to the VHS. Video is OAR 4:3.


Roger Waters In the Flesh is to my mind one of the best produced concert DVDs ever. A full >2hr show from his 2000 North American tour featuring a wide selection of Floyd songs and his solo stuff. Superb 16:9 video (mastered in HD), a really good 5:1 mix, and some nice extras.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kjroddy_
> *Pulse should be seeing an official release on DVD some time this year. Remastered with 5.1 sound mix it should be quite something... although it was mastered on 4:3 SD video so there will be limits to how great the picture can be.
> 
> 
> Live at Pompeii is frankly disappointing: the "Directors Cut" butchers the original with gratuitous stock NASA footage and rather lame computer animations recreating the eruption. The sound is 2.0. Picture is poorly cropped/zoomed to make it 16:9. Pink Floyd had no input or control over the remastering and David Gilmour has commented in at least one interview that he thought it was not good.
> 
> 
> Classic Albums DSOTM DVD is interesting - a must have for all Floyd fans.
> 
> 
> David Gilmour In Concert is a superb record (16:9, 5.1) of a rather understated event featuring some interesting arrangements of a few Floyd classics.
> 
> 
> Roger Waters Live in Berlin has a nicely remastered 5.1 soundtrack and a few interesting extras compared to the VHS. Video is OAR 4:3.
> 
> 
> Roger Waters In the Flesh is to my mind one of the best produced concert DVDs ever. A full >2hr show from his 2000 North American tour featuring a wide selection of Floyd songs and his solo stuff. Superb 16:9 video (mastered in HD), a really good 5:1 mix, and some nice extras.*



Yep thats a nice summary. Its amazing how many active Floyd fans are on this forum.


"In The Flesh" is my all-time favorite DVD, so dont take my criticism wrong, but I find the 5.1 DD mix very peculiar. The center channel is merely another "surround" channel, the Left and Right fronts do all the work.


The sound is very good, but I have heard better. The Video is very good, but I've seen better.


Its the PERFORMANCE that is just stunning, the musicians:and backup singers are all world class. My god, Andrew Fairweather low with that red blues guitar is a wonder to behold. Then that drummer ... and that other guitarist (named Snowy). The 3rd guitarist, the younger flash guitarist, i was not that impressed with though. That black backup singer named PJ is completely over the top, wow what a voice she has. The other 2 were also excellent, especially the one that sung lead on "Mother", wow what a gorgeous voice.



Also the DIRECTING is is superb, it really puts you there. THe way the cameras pan around the arena ... and captures the players playing their instruments at JUST the RIGHT TIME.... and near the end where the cameras capture the lighting tricks they pull to make the stage look like a moon in front of the sun ....wow


And the material is excellent of course, what other super-group musician can upstage his old band's material with incredible solo work? I usually skip the Floyd material, and go right to song 17 ... where his solo set starts


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AnthonyB_
> *What about "YES"? Which would you suggest?
> 
> *



Absolutly no contest here. YesSymphonic wins hands down, for PQ, sound and performance.


----------



## Wakey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *You know what is an incredible one wo-man show? Jewel.
> 
> 
> If she ever comes out with a Concert DVD, run, dont walk, to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Jewel has a concert DVD (her first full length) coming this March 29th.
Jewel - Live At Humphrey's 


Or, already out Jewel has A Life Uncommon which is both a behind the scenes and concert film.
Jewel:A Life Uncommon 




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Then her angelic voice .. it could well be the finest voice on earth, at least IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It sounds better live than it does on her many hits ...
> 
> *



I couldn't agree more. I have been a fan of hers for years. I was pulled in by her first video on looks alone & her music grabbed hold of me. Believe me, when friends of mine find her CD's in my collection, I get trashed but I don't care.










Jewel has a voice beyond compare in todays Pop music.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I saw her in Thousand Oaks Civic Center, she was flawless, and the sound was so good, it didnt even sound amplified.


And her mastery of the folk guitar was the big suprise...



Thanks for the headsup! I've resisted getting "A Life Uncommon" because itse 5 or 6 songs mixed in a documentary ... but I will get it someday... and Live at Humphreys sounds like a potentially reference DVD... and If my setup doesn't do her voice perfectly Im going new system hunting


----------



## Rgb

Just a followup to a previous recommendation-


Genesis:The Way We Walk DVD has the most extensive multi-angles I have ever seen on DVD. It's like getting 3 or 4 complete versions of the concert.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Based on reviews here and on AV123, I orded Peter Gabriel Growing Up Live, Journey 2001, and George Benson Absolutely Live DTS...


That last one was an expensive concert, 22 bucks i think, it better be good


----------



## plasmamaniac

I am listening to Don Henley's Live Inside Job and it is fantastic both visually and most of all the audio. He does all of his great solo songs as well as songs from the Eagles. The remake of Hotel California is fantastic with a Latin/Mexican flavor with horns, etc., it will blow you away.


----------



## CineFreak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by leedees_
> *ELO - Zoom DVD concert is brilliant. Sound, image and material is all extraordinary. Do not miss this one. It is a great system demo too.
> 
> 
> I have about 50 concert DVD's and this one is top 5.*



Elo-Zoom is really good, PQ/Audio/ & overall content.

Just out of curiosity what are your other 4 in your top 5.


Thanks; Jessica


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Anamorphic Widescreen

DTS available through most of the disc

Dolby 5.1 also available

Dolby Stereo


This Concert DVD actually contains:


One 1 full length show in Toronto

One 2 song show at Slane Castle (outside)

One (about) a 5 song acoustic show in Washington DC

One audio only show from Iceland, 7 songs long


The image quality is good except the 2 song show, at Slane Castle, is lower quality. The sound quality is consisitently good, again with the exception of the 2 song show at Slane Castle.


By the way, the 2 song Slane Castle show COMPLETELY ROCKS, you can see why they put 2 songs on the DVD, even though the quality was a little sub-par, their performance that day was spectacular.


The Main show also has a DTS track, I listened to it tonite. Sounded great, I love the classic electric guitar sound of this band.



The Audio Only show is from Iceland, and is their first live show (ever), supposedly. The audio quality is very respectable, in some ways better than their other shows.


The LFE is a bit weak, and the audio does not sound like you are in a studio, it sounds like you are at the show. A fan of this band would probably insist on nothing less than this mix, its honest.


The mix means that you hear the distortion of the electric guitars, and in some cases the distortion almost drowns out the vocals, but this is rare. This recording decision really shines in songs like "Stacked Actor' where the guitar distortion sounds awesome.


Now about the vocals, the singer is former drummer of Nirvana, Dave Grohl. He can sing the whole show, without crooning. Hes likeable and very talented, considering he started out as a drummer, albiet an incredible one.


These guys are grunge rockers with a bit of a punk side, and a bit of 70 rock side. The guitarists are straight up rockers, no fakeness, just good music.


The guitars are well recordedl, I may change my opinion to "extremely well recorded", theres something about the guitar sound on this DVD that is alluring, its so honest, so live, so Marshall...


The band is very tight, its obvious they are not a scripted band, These 4 performances are all entirely different from eachother.


Their songs catalogue is good and almost great. It may be great after I listen a few more times.


THis is not a flashy show, these are grunge rockers, they get up on the stage, and go nuts through their music. I really like them, will write more later.


I will have to watch it a few more times to give an honest impression of the overall quality of this DVD. Its kind of patched together.Several songs have more than one version.


There is one song that is on this DVD, no lie, 4 TIMES.


This collection is built like the "Led Zepplin DVD". And it also has that same kind of authenticity.


Camera work is very good, it really puts you there. No complaints on the video editing or directing at all.


In summary, this is a slightly mixed bag DVD, with a strong band and strong performances, but is not a smooth slick concert DVD. It is Anamorphic Widescreen through the main performances though, you can play it on a projector.


The recording is authentic sounding, with a strong guitar sound, but a bit weak in LFE. I would say, this is a definite buy for anyone who likes grunge!


----------



## josesol

OPETH - LAMENTATIONS.

16:9 anamorphic, DD/DTS.

the most amazing and beautiful music from a progressive rock group I have heard in years. A masterpiece....

If you dig prog. rock, run and buy it!!!!


----------



## voodoogmr

Godsmack LIVE


Recorded at the Centrum Cener in Worchester, MA.

82 minutes


1.78:1 anamorphic widescreen format

DTS 5.1 and Dolby Digital 5.1 soundtracks


For those who like the heavier stuff, this live concert DVD will bring the thunderous sounds into your living room. The video quality is excellent for the most part, though the stage lighting sometimes looks a little soft due to using a lot of red-gel lights. The DTS soundtrack is very powerful and expansive. There are only a few instances where the vocals get slightly buried in the heavy lead guitar onslaughts.


Other than The Eagles: Hell Freezes Over, this is my next favorite DTS concert soundtrack, even though it's not my favorite band.


----------



## jimnc

I've recently purchased U-2 at Slane Castle and R.E.M. Perfect Square. I highly recommend both concerts for sound, video and performance. The R.E.M. show is a bit over-edited, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## deronmoped

Don Henley's Live Inside Job, is that 1.33 only or can it be had in 1.85?


Has anyone seen it on a big screen (100") and is the video good?


Thanks, Deron.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

16 x 9 Anamorphic Widescreeen

Dolby 5.1 and Dolby 2.0

105 Minute Concert ( Uninterrupted single show)

performed in Germany in 2003

38 Minute documentary in 4x3 fullscreen


I kicked around whether to buy this DVD... some of R.E.M.s solo tunes I think transcend standard POP radio by several levels ... still I dreaded hearing the somewhat monotone vocals of their singer for a full concert.


But I gave it a shot, and was I wrong. This formerly college band has crafted some of the most innovative pop songs of the 80s and 90s. "The One I Love", "Orange Crush", "Losing My Religon", "Man On The Moon", "Everybody Hurts", ... the list goes on.... The singer Michael Stipe is excellent, and easily captivates the audience, and at he doesnt CROON.


The instruments of this band are there purely to support the song, these guys do not do any virtuoso-playing. This is a very humble band, that relies on strong material and a very honest guitar-based sound. It works well...


Yep these guys are good, they have a front man with a GIANT stage presence and excellent singing skills. When it all comes together, they sound like no other band, and their music is thought provoking without being preachy. Their songs are highly rhythmic, but still takes you on a musical journey that changes over the course of the song.


So the musical journeys of each song blend into eachother, and the crowd works into musical celebration, and Michael Stipe blesses the crowd with his calming yet powerful vocals... yep this is what a good concert is all about.


The crowd, set, and venue is amazing. Beautiful German outdoor venue that kind of looks like your in a German city square.... excellent stage too.


I dislike fast video editing in concerts, and the editing on this DVD is kind of fast, but the director skillfully manages to not annoy you. He picks interesting shots, mixing ALOT of the crowd in the shots, and some beautiful German women.

Overall the camerawork is excellent, they must have had 20-30 cameras ... everwhere.. this is a big budget production. Overall the video quality is very good, and the colors and content make it excellent.


THe audio quality is very dynamic and well miked, there is nothing ground breaking here, but it sounds great to me. I've heard better audio, but not by terribly much.


Video = 9.0

Audio = 8.0

Performance = 10


This is one of my favorite concert DVDs...


post note: _There is a known audio flaw on this disc, but I never noticed it until someone mentioned it. I suggest you remain blissfully ignorant of this flaw... but someone else mentions it on a later post, so its there to find on this thread should you look._


----------



## Dallas777

Just picked up Roger Waters - In the Flesh - Live, per some of the recommendations in this thread.


Glad I did. Great audio quality and PQ.


Only $8.99 delivered from www.deepdiscountdvd.com 


The only minor disappointment was he didn't do the "Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking" version that I was looking forward to.


But for the most part, this was the best $9 that I ever spent on a DVD.


And this is what ALL the damn things should cost. (rant off)


----------



## ekb

I just read thru this thread and several complained about the DD 5.0 in the Heart Alive in Seattle DVD. This makes more sense to me than DD 5.1. The .1 really is a Low Frequency **EFFECTS** channel which makes sense for movies, but not music. For music, the other 5 channels should simply be full frequency. If your subwoofer is not working (and you think it should or want it to), then you have your HT set up incorrectly. The bass from small channels is redirected to the sub. So if the sub doesn't come on then you must have all large channels.


My vote for the best concert DVDs is Roger Waters In the Flesh Live and Heart Alive in Seattle - audio and video are far better than the norm. Also I must say that the sound quality of The Who Live at Royal Albert Hall is quite bad and just ruins an otherwise potentially excellent concert.


Ed


----------



## deronmoped

I finished watching REM Perfect Square tonight and found the concert very good even though I'm not a big fan. Most of the songs I had never heard before and did find them enjoyable.


The only downsides I found to the DVD was the camera switching was so fast (every one to two or three seconds) it made it hard on the eyes. It did work very well for a couple of songs though, most of the others they could have stayed on a subject for another second or two. I also found the video a little softer then some of the other better looking concert DVD's I have.


Deron.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ekb_
> *that the sound quality of The Who Live at Royal Albert Hall is quite bad
> 
> 
> Ed*



Aaaaaaagh! This is one of my first DVD concerts I purchased and the sound is quite good IMO.....what exactly is bad about it? Theres plenty of bass, drums sound good, guitar work is excellent, vocals are clear; do we have the same disc here?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *Aaaaaaagh! This is one of my first DVD concerts I purchased and the sound is quite good IMO.....what exactly is bad about it? Theres plenty of bass, drums sound good, guitar work is excellent, vocals are clear; do we have the same disc here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Since the audio bothers me so much on this DVD I haven't listened to it in a while. So going by memory, here are some of the problems: The dynamics are very compressed. This is a real shame because in this digital age the range can be quite large and the noise would remain low. But the vinyl record of Who's Next is much more dynamic. Second problem is that it's not mixed very well. There are places in songs where a sound or instrument should come if with force but instead sounds whimpy (if you are truly interested in what I mean then I need to review the disk to identify songs and exact moments). Further, although there may be a lot of bass energy, it's very muddy. When Entwistle does a bass guitar solo you just don't hear the strumming/plucking distinctly - and this is not a problem with my sound system as it's quite good and I'm a long time audiophile. I also remember that there is a segment where an instument is featured and you can hardly hear it - don't exactly remember what it was but I could find it if you are very interested.


There may be more, but as I said above I'd have to review the DVD. Regarding your last question - do we have the same disk - I think that very superficially, one might initially think that it is a good sounding disk. But upon more critical/experienced listening, you'll see that it's very flawed.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Are you taking into consideration that this is a Rock and Roll concert Ed? It isnt some Eagles unplugged recorded-in-the-studio jobby










I think it sounds fine considering the format, like a classic Who show.


I just was hoping for a little more innovation out of the band after all these years... they could change up a few things and freshened up the music some ... but maybe they will do that on their next DVD.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Are you taking into consideration that this is a Rock and Roll concert Ed? It isnt some Eagles unplugged recorded-in-the-studio jobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes. Sure it's harder to produce great sound from a live rock concert but we've seen that it can be done. Examples are my favorites that I mentioned before - Roger Waters In the Flesh Live and Heart Alive in Seattle.


Ed


----------



## fisheggs

After reading the depeche mode thread I was going to start new thread abt 80's concert dvd's but chose to reinvigorate an old trusty thread to bring it up to eyeball level for newbies and lurkers. If you're coming in on tail end, I'd suggest you read whole (long) thread, if I hadn't I would never gotten allison krause, and that would have been a grievious error of ommision! On to the 80's!!! D.M. ws great, have 101 and one night in paris, both great. Other good dvd's of bands/solo's that started in that age (as several are still around in one form or another) I would recommend are New Order 511, live at Finsbury Park, London; good video and sound, great music. 316 is an older concert in 2 parts,1:really early stuff, good for fanatics only and 2:later concert thats ok video/sound, but still great music. Also have and old video"Pumped Full Of Drugs" recorded in japan, would LOVE to have that remastered/reissued on dvd. Another of my guilty favorites is Siouxsie and the Banshees: 7 Year Itch. great concert with the original band, music takes a little getting used to, dissonnant and teutanic, but I like it!!!! The camera action makes it feel like you are at the concert, cant think of the word I want, but it's filmed reel good







. Talking Heads "Stop Making Sense" has been mentioned, has it's own thread(s) but it bears repeating, if you dont have it, get it. Period. On a more refined note, Frank Zappa's Does Humor Belong in Music? is inciteful, foul, in 3/4 acpect and funny as hell with some of the best musicians you've never heard of. The sound is great, the interviews are candid and it has the best version of "the Whipping Post" I've ever heard, sorry Allman Bros







The pretenders loose in la, eh, ok. Not great. Great is live at the isle of love, mainly accoustic, perfect sound and good video imo reference. Now its time to go dig up another old thread on what I Want on concert dvd's. Then on to the vampire thread







.


----------



## ekb

I started a thread about a week ago but it died quickly. It was titled "Music for Montserrat". I quess people don't recognize what that is. But it's a great concert that includes McCartney, Clapton, Elton John, Phil Collins, others and my favorite Mark Knopfler from Dire Straits. The music is very good and the audio quality is pretty good (which means that it's better than 95% of the concert DVDs out there). It was out of print untill a week or 2 when it was re-released. This disk is one of the very few must-gets.


Ed


----------



## fisheggs

Thats why I'm trying to resurrect some good ole threads, they encompass a lot of minor threads that get started the only draawback is that some one sees 18 pages on the thread and thinks holy ****!! Relax. Long threads usually = interesting threads and like good books, you might learn something and THEN ask the ? that hasn't been asked! and resolve the major ?'s bothering society at large. Maybe not.


----------



## Hughman

Another vote for Roger Waters "In the Flesh" DVD. Excellent song selection performed in an understated manner which draws you in to the exceptional performance. The very talanted back-up singers chosen for this tour add a mesmerizing dimension to show with a special mention to Katie Kissoon whose singing in Mother (best version I've heard) is absolutely stunning. Her voice drips with sensuality and simply strikes an interal chord which is difficult to describe.


----------



## bambam

Placebo - Live in Paris.


Unbelievable sound, and an extremely amazing concert in front of 18,000 fans in Paris. Not too many have heard of Placebo this side of the pond - they played for 600 people in Seattle - and it's truly a crime. These guys can rock, and this DVD shows it in spades.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

This performance is only available on VHS and Laserdisk commercially I think. Anyways buy a copy (if you can find it) and make a backup.


"The UnderTaker" is in essence a single performance music video. There is no crowd, instead you get to watch a pretty girl on a hallucinogenic trip in the same building as the band. It works.


Or maybe it doesnt, regardless, you get to see an extremely talented musician tear up his electric guitar for a full show, with no regard to commerical interests.


And does ths guy know how to play. I have seen live: John McLaughlin, Al Dimeola, Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page, Alex Lifeson ... you get the idea.

Prince isnt any better than these guys, but he is in the same general "talented" company. What sets him apart, is he can sing, and dance, and compose tunes, and choreograph.


So anyways, this is a good disc .. um... I mean tape. Its stereo, but excellent quality, I have not heard a 1995 video that sounds better. The guitar chords are extremely fat and resonating. They are all musical. Yes he sings, but very little.


He has an excellent drummer with him, and a bass guitarist in the background. The drummer is the only other player that gets consistent camera time, except the tripping girl.



PS: Yes Al Dimeola and John McLaughlin are better technical guitarists, so is Jeff Beck, but none of them have the creative talent to match


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Hugh2_
> *Another vote for Roger Waters "In the Flesh" DVD. Excellent song selection performed in an understated manner which draws you in to the exceptional performance. The very talanted back-up singers chosen for this tour add a mesmerizing dimension to show with a special mention to Katie Kissoon whose singing in Mother (best version I've heard) is absolutely stunning. Her voice drips with sensuality and simply strikes an interal chord which is difficult to describe.*



Yea Kate Kissoon rocks on that tune. And that other girl, that sings alot of his solo stuff... she is incredible.


When I put this DVD in, I often skip to song 16, and listen to his solo set, its truely a remarkable concert experience.


----------



## captainv

My favorites:

Dave Mason Live at Sunrise

Joe Cocker Live in Berlin

Concrete Blonde

Eric Clapton One More Road

Roxy Music Live at the Apollo

Roger Waters In The Flesh


----------



## captainv

Forgot about

Music for Montserrat..One of the best!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by captainv_
> *Forgot about
> 
> Music for Montserrat..One of the best!*



This was out-of-print for a while but just has been re-released. I agree - one of the best.


Ed


----------



## ABCD

Springsteen Live in NYC. I purchased it for the PQ, SQ, the excellent direction and camerwork, and it ended up converting me into a Springsteen fan.


It was shot and broadcasted in HD. I hope someday this will be made available.


The Barcelona DVD is technically not nearly as good, especially the camera work and cropping ... amateurish.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Since I get the urge to comment on every other post on this thread, haaha:


Yep and Springsteen is one intense performer isn't he? Man that guy does not quit, hes on fire the whole show. He also tends to slow down and speed up his songs, freshening up his old tunes a bit. I am thinking about hitting his "Vote For Change" show in Orlando in October... REM, Springsteen, Bright Eyes ... and one other good band.


I think that disk catches the ambience of a large stadium (with none of the negatives), a truely reference recording for (the normally horrible) "Stadium sound".


----------



## JMartinko

I concur with the Bruce DVD, Eagles, and many others mentioned along the way. I don't remember if this was listed anywhere in the thread (seems like I saw it) and I sure don't feel like reading the whole thread again, but this summer I purchased


Bela Fleck and the Flecktones

"Live at the Quick"


and can't play it often enough. Wonderful DD 5.1 sound and good video quality (unfortunately 4:3). This is worth the price (around $12) just to see Victor Wooten on bass, and to hear the sound of Congar ol'Ondar performing Tuvan throat singing. They will knock your socks off. Highly recommended.


----------



## fisheggs

Another nod here for Bela Fleck. That drum guitar is pretty awesome, For those unaware of this incredible musician, he's a jazz banjo player. Also a great Bach piece on the dvd







. edit, decided to watch/listen again and as I thought, it is widescreen, not 3/4, at least my copy!!


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by fisheggs_
> *Another nod here for Bela Fleck. .......edit, decided to watch/listen again and as I thought, it is widescreen, not 3/4, at least my copy!!*



My bad, I guess. My box lists it as NTSC, but it is letterboxed so you can 'zoom' it to pretty much fit the screen. It doesn't make for the greatest video after I do that though. Is your copy 'labeled' widescreen??? Maybe I got the wrong version, although I wasn't aware there was an option. Still a great show no matter what the aspect ratio. These guys are TRUE musicians, and it really shows.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JMartinko_
> *My box lists it as NTSC, but it is letterboxed ...*



NTSC has nothing to do with letterboxing.

One cannot tell whether the picture is 4:3 or 16:9, letterboxed or anamorphic by a label of NTSC.


Ed


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ekb_
> *NTSC has nothing to do with letterboxing.
> 
> One cannot tell whether the picture is 4:3 or 16:9, letterboxed or anamorphic by a label of NTSC.
> 
> 
> Ed*



I am aware of all that, my point was exactly that, there was nothing on my box that I see that states letterbox or widescreen or any other format. The only thing it said was NTSC which, as you state, tells you nothing.


----------



## Hughman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Yea Kate Kissoon rocks on that tune. And that other girl, that sings alot of his solo stuff... she is incredible.*



Each time Kate hits the high note at the end of her verses in Mother my brain has an orgasm.


----------



## mattg3

Boz Scaggs greatest hits live-one amazing sounding dvd


----------



## dsmith901

I like female artists, so my two favorites are Sheryl Crow's "Rocking the Globe"; and Sarah McLachlan's "Mirrorball," both of which I highly recommend. I also have the Norah Jones DVD at a small jazz theater, and I like it even though it is very low budget and the bass is very poorly mixed.


----------



## fisheggs

Eurythmics Peace Tour totally rocks. Reunion tour with annie and dave!!!. Sweet Dreams are Made of This!!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dsmith901_
> *I like female artists, so my two favorites are Sheryl Crow's "Rocking the Globe"; and Sarah McLachlan's "Mirrorball," both of which I highly recommend. I also have the Norah Jones DVD at a small jazz theater, and I like it even though it is very low budget and the bass is very poorly mixed.*



The female voice is one of my favorite instruments as well, but Mirror Ball is waaayyy slooooww. Also, the way she looks on that DVD is goofy, with the shiny lipstick and clown-like clothes. I guess it kind of just turned me off to Sarah Mclaughlan, even though her voice is angelic.


Try "Jewel live at Humphries", or "An Evening with the Dixie Chicks" , both great recordings from excellent performers.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by fisheggs_
> *Eurythmics Peace Tour totally rocks. Reunion tour with annie and dave!!!. Sweet Dreams are Made of This!!*



Hmmm, hate to be a naysayer, but ... I sold that DVD. She was especially dik-ish looking and severe, her voice isnt that good and becomes annoying after a song or two, and dave couldnt save the show.


----------



## fisheggs

"Fly, Jefferson Airplane". It's a documentary with performances of one of the best american bands ever. It's 4/3, but thats oar for many of the pieces, and dolby digital/5.1. the sound is excellent. You have the option to watch all or just performances, the transition of Grace then to Grace now is a little scary







(good Halloween flick







)


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Try "......"An Evening with the Dixie Chicks" , both great recordings from excellent performers.*



Ditto. A great dvd and cheap at DDD ($12.00).


htomei


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by captainv_
> *Forgot about
> 
> Music for Montserrat..One of the best!*



Did a search and there are three different dvds with that title:


Music for Montserrat Live (5.1/DTS),

Music for Montserrat: Live

Music for Montserrat: Various Artists.


The first two are from Image, and the last is from Red.


What's the title (maybe UPC as well) that you all recommend?


Thanks.


htomei


----------



## mattg3

Ub40 Homegrown in holland is good if you are a fan.On 10/19 Bowie has the Reality concert out from dublin with 30 songs and has good internet reviews from people at the show.Its also priced really low on Amazon.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by htomei22_
> *Did a search and there are three different dvds with that title:
> 
> 
> Music for Montserrat Live (5.1/DTS),
> 
> Music for Montserrat: Live
> 
> Music for Montserrat: Various Artists.
> 
> 
> The first two are from Image, and the last is from Red.
> 
> 
> What's the title (maybe UPC as well) that you all recommend?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> htomei*



The original DVD is out-of-print. It was re-released in July this year. So there is really only one available (all those versions are really the same thing). So if you get anything that's called "Music for Montserrat", you've got what we're talking about - and it's well worth getting - one of the best concert videos with pretty good PQ and AQ.


Ed


----------



## kenvt

Blue Oyster Cult - Long Day's Night was produced in HD for HDNET and then ported to DVD. BOC is my favorite band, and I should be recommending this disc. It looks and sounds awesome, even has a DTS soundtrack. The problem ? It's not anamorphic !!! Ridiculous for a release only 2 years old. I understand that it costs no more to produce the anamorphic disc than a non-anamorphic disc.


-Ken


----------



## tparks

Allison Krauss - - her DVD may indeed be superb, and I saw the performance on PBS, but I am wondering if anyone else regards her as "one-trick pony" - one speed, one gear, one emotion. Vocally, I mean, does she have any voicing other than that one sedated, slightly ethereal, nasally enhanced - desultory semi wail? A bluegrass version of Enya, it's like she's always singing "Amazing Grace" at a funeral, regardless of what the band plays. The songs may vary a bit, but she sure doesn't. Anyone ever been surprised by her singing in one of her songs?


What am I missing? [and as a life long guitar player play bluegrass all the time, and some of her bands' songs are quite catching, but even I can play in different keys and mix it up]


If you like her monotone, I suppose you're in heaven. But Jeeez!


Apologies for being off topic.


TP


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

So I'm not the only one who bought that Allison Krauss DVD, and couldnt understand the attraction.


I may Queue it up tonite, and see if I can somehow discover the magic, others see in this DVD.


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ekb_
> *The original DVD is out-of-print. It was re-released in July this year. So there is really only one available (all those versions are really the same thing). So if you get anything that's called "Music for Montserrat", you've got what we're talking about - and it's well worth getting - one of the best concert videos with pretty good PQ and AQ.
> 
> 
> Ed*



Thanks Ed.


Interesting. Three different dvds, at three different prices, from two different companies, but they're all the same thing? Guess I'll get the cheapest of the three (it's $9 less).


htomei


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Its good, I just watched another hour of it. Her voice is part of that bluegrass/country scene. The mood is set on the song, and they dont change it much one way or another.


The instrumentation is very good, nice tones in this concert. And the audience is into it. But.. she introduces the poor dober ( some funky steel guitar) player as "One of the greatest musicians in the world", and he has to do a solo after that introduction.


So, you have to be into this type of music, or into the tonality of it all. I like it, and respect it as good authentic music, Im just not into it.


----------



## dinovsky

Own most of the mentioned favorites. "Simply Red" home live in Sicily

Excellent 16:9 anamorphic PQ. Amazing sound.

Also, no mention so far of "Kenny Loggins", out from the Redwoods,

one of my top-five,amazing vocals,musicians,and when it comes to musical content...... its hard to beat! Check it out.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dinovsky_
> *"Simply Red" home live in Sicily
> 
> Excellent 16:9 anamorphic PQ. Amazing sound.
> *



I assume by amazing sound you mean that the audio recording is very good. I disagree with this, it's not even in the good category. I'm posting this just so that others get a balanced view and not just hear a one sided story.


If you mean that his performance was good, then yes, I agree.


Ed


----------



## Terminator840

The 3 Tenors 1994 Dodger Stadium Concert. Excellent PQ and 5.1 DD.


Has anybody got the new Meat Loaf Concert DVD, I saw it the other night at BB and it was $30+ for 2 discs. A bit high for a DVD. I am interested in reading a review before laying down that kind of cash for a DVD.


----------



## sprint8

I agree with ekb on Simply Red - Home in Sicily. I like Red but this DVD is very poor overall. Not worth the money i spent on it.


----------



## mattg3

Procol harum live at union chapel.Excellent sound and pq but you have like this type of music or it may not impress.Read amazon reviews if you are not sure.


----------



## Griz92867

I pretty much agree with all the recommendations so rather than rehash those I thought I'd give you my reviews of some new Concert DVD's I picked up recently:


YES - ACOUSTIC: A one time acoustic concert recorded in January 2004 to celebrate their 35th year together. It features their classic line-up (Anderson, Howe, Squire, White, and Wakeman) and it is a top notch DVD. 16x9, DD, and DTS. The Picture Quality is excellent. The sound quality on this one is spectacular; right up there with Hell Freezes Over and Diana Krall-Live in Paris. The audio quality of Rick Wakeman's piano is stunning. Most importantly, the performances are first rate. Wakemen adds so much to the group and Steve Howe is playing as good as I can remember. The only downside is that it's a very short DVD with the running time about 39 minutes for the acoustic concert and another 30 minute documentary. I cannot recommend this DVD strongly enough. It will soon become your reference concert DVD to impress all your friends.


MEATLOAF- LIVE WITH THE MELBOURNE SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA: Also very good but expensive ($25 bucks on sale). DD and DTS but I don't think its 16:9; Also the recorded level is lower than most concert DVD's so you have to crank the volume. As you'd expect from MeatLoaf this DVD is more a semi-choreographed theatrical concert than a straight ahead rock concert. But with that said it is still a good show. He's in good voice, his backing band is top notch and the Orchestra adds alot to the music, especiallly the ballads. However, the real stars of the show are his two back up singers (In much the same way the backup vocalist add to the Roger Waters DVD) Patti Russo gets plenty of lead vocal time as the ingenue of Jim Steinman's songs and she really shines.


STEVIE RAY VAUGHN - LIVE AT MONTREUX: A good value @ 12 bucks on sale for a 2 disc set. One DVD is of his 1982 concert and the other DVD is of his 1985 concert so the PQ is just o.k. But the DD 5.1 mix is good. However, it is the performance that makes this a keeper. SRV absolutely cooks on the first DVD! You gotta remember this was recorded before anyone knew who SRV was so he gets a lukewarm reception yet as soon as he starts playing you just know you're in the presence of greatness. When the second DVD is recorded three years later, Stevie is now the headliner.


LOS LONELY BOYS - LIVE FROM AUSTIN: Another good value. Picture is Good (but 4:3) and DD 5.1 sound is good. But again it is the Performance that makes the DVD. If you only know this band by their hit single "Heaven" let me tell you they are much more than just a nice little pop band. These boys can play! They're part Santana, part Stevie Ray, and part Everly Brothers with the vocal harmonies. Give these boys a try you won't regret it.


----------



## mnilan

Griz:

Would you please confirm that the Yes - Acoustic DVD is 16:9 because the databases I checked have it as 4:3. I'd like to get it but would prefer not to purchase any 4:3 discs...

Thanks.


----------



## manpig

I want to second the opinion by Griz92867 on Los Lonely Boys "Texican Style" live from Austin. I bought this concert dvd on a whim because number one I saw it on sale at a local B&M and two because their song "Heaven" always makes me want to sing. I knew nothing at all about this band. My wife saw it when I brought it home and she was like

"who in the hell are these guys?"


I have not watched/listened to the dvd from start to finish yet but have bounced thru it a bit and what I have seen has been very impressive. Track 7 "Onda" is worth the price of the dvd by itself. I agree with the similarities to Carlos Santana and Stevie Ray Vaughn that Griz mentioned, but not sure who the Everly Brothers are (just kidding).


One thing I particularly liked was that this concert dvd comes across as a concert. As I watched and listened to these 3 brothers play I felt like I was there and couldn't wait to fire up a doob and start shaking my butt. (ok, those were the old days). I envisioned beautiful Hispanic women dancing around in front of me getting their salsa groove on. I wanted to eat fajitas and drink Tecate. No more tequilla for this hombre. Don't get me wrong, there are no accordians in the bunch, as Griz said, these boys can jam.


Can't wait to get home tonight and watch it start to finish.


----------



## manpig

Regarding some of the negative comments posted about Allison Kraus, while I do understand and agree that her tone is sometimes nasally, she still works for me. Allison + Union Station is one of the better concert dvds I have purchased based on musical quality and pq. And who cannot like Dan Timinski? Even though I am not a big fan of bluegrass, I liked the mix of the group and thought they all complimented each other very well.


----------



## manpig

Also bought Paul McCartney "Back in the USA" and it is being returned today.


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dinovsky_
> *Also, no mention so far of "Kenny Loggins", out from the Redwoods,
> 
> one of my top-five,amazing vocals,musicians,and when it comes to musical content...... its hard to beat! Check it out.*



Is that "Kenny Loggins Outside From the Red"?


htomei


----------



## barrister

I recently picked up Dream Theater Live at Budokan, and it is an excellent example of 90's improvisational/progressive rock. Great stuff.


On a more historical note, I acquired Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus on DVD, which until 10/12 was out of print, previously released only on VHS. This was originally made for British TV in 1968, and the picture and sound quality are better than expected. A good chance to hear performances by Jethro Tull, the Who, and John Lennon which you cannot get anywhere else, in addition to the Stones doing several of their signature tunes.


Another good one is "The Kids are Alright" by the Who, which was released about a year ago and was remastered with many extras.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by manpig_
> *Also bought Paul McCartney "Back in the USA" and it is being returned today.*



Why? Its definitely not reference in regards to PQ but the audio is quite good. And DTS to boot(if that gets ya going).

The best is, of course, the songs....but I guess you're not a Beatles/Paul McCartey fan.


----------



## jimnc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *Why? Its definitely not reference in regards to PQ but the audio is quite good. And DTS to boot(if that gets ya going).
> 
> The best is, of course, the songs....but I guess you're not a Beatles/Paul McCartey fan.*



I know you didn't address this to me, but I'm a big fan, and I was disappointed because of the tour footage inbetween songs. You can't skip over it w/o skipping songs, as far as I could tell.


----------



## manpig

Yosh,


I returned it because the disc was bad. It would only play in stereo, and other things didn't work right. First time that has ever happened to me.

The reason I did not get another one is pretty much explained in jimnc's post.


The dvd I got instead was Stevie Ray Vaughn Live at the Montombo or sumpin like that. Haven't watched it all, but what I saw was very impressive. Man, that boy can sweat. He still owes me $2.90 from way back but I suppose I may have to forgive the debt.


----------



## Noel

Los Lonely Boys, Texican Style is an awesome dvd....I have seen them live here in Fort Worth and the music is original and they can play....they are not well known yet, but once you see and hear them you'll be hooked....they are three brothers from San Angelo, Tx and happen to be Willie Nelson's favorite band....


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimnc_
> *I know you didn't address this to me, but I'm a big fan, and I was disappointed because of the tour footage inbetween songs. You can't skip over it w/o skipping songs, as far as I could tell.*



Yea, at first I was kinda disappointed with all the footage in between but after watching it a few times, it was kinda interesting to see all that went on in between gigs and in setting it all up. The crowd shots were even kinda annoying at first but the women that they focused on....wowee!









Like I said, I believe the music is the first and foremost reason to buy this DVD and altho the rest could've been better(read PQ), I dont regret buying this concert at all. Sound and performances are pretty good and I just gotta say that the drummer kept me entertained frequently, especially "Maybe Im Amazed".


----------



## Cyrano

I saw Cindy Lauper on Soundstage a week ago and I really enjoyed her. She surprised me. I hope the show comes out on DVD.

I know Soundstage has DVD with "best of" pieces of performances but do they have complete concerts; and what is the PQ and sound like? DTS?


----------



## fisheggs

Cyndi Lauper:Live... At Last is a damn fine concert dvd and might be what you saw. per cover, was shot in hd, which is what PBS has been doing for a while in partnerships, my copy is dd, not dts, but not an issue with moi







.


----------



## Cyrano

Thanks, fisheggs.

I found it for sale. I was really impressed with her performance. She is strong and she really knows how to play an audience.


----------



## DenW

If you're open to non-live music aswell and are not afraid to try something different, try Aero by Jean-Michel Jarre (the artist that did a live open air concert at Houston a couple of years ago).


The songs on the DVD have been completely rewritten, rerecorded and remixed for 5.1 listening. It's like your inside the music, not "just" being in the audience.


You can get a taste on the website: http://www.jeanmicheljarre.com 


A review:
http://www.dvddebate.com/modules.php...rder=0&thold=0 


On december 7th a 2-disc DVD will be released with the Live Concert Jarre did at Beijng (China) in october this year, with one of the discs containing the HD WMP9 of the concert! http://www.jarre.net 


One small drawback: the DVD isn't released in the US, so you'd have to import it from the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/...254125-0960606 for only 9 pounds...


But... this is like nothing you ever heard before. Try it, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## manpig

Den,


Could not get it to play on my computer. Did see the freaky eyes tho.


----------



## DenW

manpig,


Hmmm... strange..

The frontend of the site is made in Macromedia Flash, but if you see the "freaky" eyes that should be OK. The site does take a fair amount of time to load, and displays a counter (big black numbers) while doing so...


After loading, on the bottom it says K1:[Aero]. Clicking on that brings up a tracklist of the CD, which you can then click to hear the first couple of seconds of...


If you see the K1:[Aero] option, on the far right of the screen is also a big blinking arrow with the text Aerology in 5.1 surround. Clicking on that will bring up Media Player 9, and a song will load in WMP9 surround sound.


Hope you'll get it to work... Good Luck!


----------



## manpig

Den,


Tried it both ways. Neither worked. Kept getting a bong noise. lmao. I do have Windows Media 9. I was able to watch and listen to part of his video interview.


----------



## Griz92867

mnilan,


Sorry I did not get back to you sooner but I was out of town. Re: the YES DVD being 4:3. I'm reading right off the back of the DVD box and it says format NTSC 16:9 (Widescreen). Most Yes DVD's are good about being in 16:9 aspect ratio and including DTS audio.


----------



## kjroddy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DenW_
> *If you're open to non-live music aswell and are not afraid to try something different, try Aero by Jean-Michel Jarre (the artist that did a live open air concert at Houston a couple of years ago).
> 
> *



Make that eighteen years ago!!


Rendezvous Houston was April 5th 1986


----------



## fisheggs

A thanks to all who post here. If not for you all I never would have heard of Allison Krause or "Los Lonely Boys " Three thumbs up!!!


----------



## DenW

KJRoddy,


Yes, you are right. I was too lazy to look it up when i wrote the post...







Thanks!


----------



## Steve Burke

"The best is, of course, the songs....but I guess you're not a Beatles/Paul McCartey fan"


I like his music, and he is a good performer. The problem with all of his DVDs are the production value. Close up to McCartney singing, then close up to a bunch of screaming fans, then back to him, then to people holding candles, and it goes on and on. After a while, it looks so staged that it's embarrassing to watch.


I like his performance in Concert for George - very restrained and professional.


I also find that Get Back is a better concert than Back in the U.S. content-wise, but the PQ is poor. It's only available as an import copy. It's one of the few cases where the laserdisc PQ is far superior to the DVD.


----------



## ekb

I wanted to revive this thread because the last couple of concert dvd threads only asked for 16:9 or widescreen or anamorphic concert dvds. As I said before, it's hard enough to find "good" concert dvds sp lets not limit the choice.


So this genre has become quite popular and there are loads of new disks each week. But how to know which, if any, are good, given that most are bad IMO ?


Ed


----------



## manpig

My wife got the new one from Mercy Me. They are a Christian group in case you never heard of them. I would have a hard time giving it a thumbs up because of all the preaching between songs. I mean, how many times can you listen to the same thing over and over. The music is pretty good tho. The video is way too blue for me.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

No Quarter: t Jimmy Page and Robert Plant DVD (2004) remaster of an earlier Laserdisk I think. My guess is this was performed in the late 90s?



Sound Quality: 8 out of 10,

Video Quality: No complaints, 7 out of 10.


Very very nice ... they tackle their most difficult studio tracks, and pull them off. If anyone had any doubts that Led Zepplin has always been a thoroughly progressive Rock band, here they re-affirm it.


Here are some comments on a few of the tracks:


Battle For Evermore - Includes Jimmy on sitar, Indian singers and percussionists, etc). EXCELLENT


"What Is and What Should never Be" - I dont think this song was ever meant to be played live, with the superfast studio enhanced chorus, and then the slow parts. Still .... they manage to pulll it off pretty well.


Thank You - Excellent Version

Thats The Way - They tackle this gay themed song, they could have easily ignored it, but they didnt


No Quarter - They play this one outside, and freshen it up with Progressive sounds


Several other excellent performances on this DVD.


Of course Page and Plant are both completely obsessed with their music when they are playing, very introverted.


Plant almost gets too immersed in his singing, and goes off on subtle tangents.


Page just sits there in his own little world, with a smile on his face. What an incredible guitar player he is.

Page still uses that stupid looking dual-neck guitar, thats almost as big as he is, lol.



Extras: They get interviewed literally on a busy crosswalk in downtown London, lol.

Good interview.


Theres more, I will try to add to this post later.


----------



## sprint8

Diana Krall - Live at the Montreal Jazz Festival recorded June 29th, 2004 at The Bell Centre. ( Hockey Arena )


16:9 dd5.1 2.0 NO DTS!


PQ is not as good as her Live in Paris DVD.


SQ is very good, but again not as good as LIP.


Performance quality is still sinking in on me. I like it and of course she is very easy on the eyes. Her songs are very different then LIP and I don't think thats a bad thing. Elvis Costello has had a big effect on her music and whether thats a good thing or not is up to you. 13 songs plus bonus video. One thing I liked about this DVD is the fact that she talks a lot less between her songs. Also the audience clapping was edited to make the concert flow better.


The price for this DVD is very cheap compared to any others i've bought lately. For any DK fans I would say its worth the price, just don't go expecting another LIP. Once I watch this a couple more times i'll give a better review.


----------



## taxman48

I second "Hell Freezes Over" by the Eagles and "Supernatural" by Santana as some of the best. I also have Korn, Ac/Dc, Metallica and another one is Nickelback "Live at Home" concert.. keep those choices coming, great thread


----------



## Patrick TX

Good to see this thread still kicking. This is the hands down BEST source of concert DVD information on the web.

On JohnR's suggestion, I bought Prince - Rave unto the year 2000 a few months ago. I finally watched it the other day, excellent. The 5.1 DTS track is damn good, as is the 4:3 transfer.


I am attempting to wade my way through my Live Aid 4 DVD set. I will post a review when I'm finished. I also have The Corrs - Unplugged to watch. I hope it's as good as Live in London.


----------



## htomei22

Patrick,


Where did you get the Prince dvd? I can't find it anywhere on line.


Thanks.


htomei


----------



## htomei22

Sorry, just found it on Amazon.


htomei


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Prince "Unto The Rave 2000" is a superior performance, and it sounds good on my laid back Rocket speakers.


However the audio is not reference quality, and I have heard it sound washed out on revealing speakers, like Magneplanars.


The sound is definitely acceptable, but I was expecting better.


Still its an awesome show! He does 2 mega-sets, one before New Years, and one After midnight 2000.


Its performed in his huge Paisley Park studio in Minn. He has lots of guests show up: Lenny Kravitz, Sly and the Family Stone, and of course all the regular "Minneonapolis Sound" acts, The Time, Shiela E, Kat, etc.


He is very entertaining, at one point he says, "Want to see my new Piano?" and right by the crowd is revealed this amazing white Piano that looks like it probably cost 1/2 a million. He gesters with his hands and the Grand Piano opens. Then he sits down and plays "Nothing Compares To you". Then he dives into the crowd for some crowd surfing.


Also, he has some incredible blues players show up, and really play great.


What a show. I wouldnt let the uneven audio quality prevent you from buying this, if you want to see a 40 year old Prince play.


-------------------------------------


Hah at the end, they have all 30 musicians come onto the stage and play one together. If you had any idea how hard it is to pull this off, especially at 2am New Years Eve, then you know what its going to sound like. Well they pull it off ... but barely. At one point it almost turns into total musical Chaos.


--------------


Another interesting part of this DVD is the on-disc notes. He discuses how the record industry completely screws people over, and basically offers to illegally sell his music to you, to spite the record company that owns the rights to his songs. Very gutsy... and one reason why this DVD is a bit difficult to find.


----------



## hobbs47




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Prince "Unto The Rave 2000" is a superior performance, and it sounds good on my laid back Rocket speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he has some incredible blues players show up, and really play great.
> *



the "blues jam"is my favorite part of the dvd.the amazing Maceo Parker on sax with Prince playing a blues jam-jimi's "red house",just great.it was reported Johnny Lang also performed during the taping but it didn't make the dvd.


----------



## Patrick TX




> Quote:
> it was reported Johnny Lang also performed during the taping but it didn't make the dvd.



I kept looking for Lang! Prince announced him, and I never even saw him? I wonder if he was contractually unable to appear? That had to be his blues guitar playing, right? It sounded almost like Stevie Ray Vaughn. As for the sound quality goes, good but not reference. My speakers are pretty lively (B&W CDM 9NT package), that may have something to do with it.


----------



## hobbs47




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Patrick TX_
> *I kept looking for Lang! Prince announced him, and I never even saw him? I wonder if he was contractually unable to appear? That had to be his blues guitar playing, right? It sounded almost like Stevie Ray Vaughn. As for the sound quality goes, good but not reference. My speakers are pretty lively (B&W CDM 9NT package), that may have something to do with it.*



stevie ray vaughn is a huge influence on prince,you can hear it in a lot of the live bootlegs floating around,there hasn't been an "official"release yet that showcases just how good prince is as a guitarist.Look for a disc called "the undertaker",right JohnRinLA?










BTW,the new Aerosmith dvd is excellent,although not widescreen.i saw them on tour with KISS,first time seeing either.of course KISS is a visual show,but as "players",aerosmith absolutely killed them.


----------



## MikeParent

Haven't seen anyone mention this one so I thought I would chime in with Iron Maiden Rock in Rio


It's Full Frame, DD and DTS.

The band plays awesome and its quite a spectacle as there are a quarter million people there! (similar to Rush in Rio).


If you like Maiden I highly recommend


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hobbs47_
> *stevie ray vaughn is a huge influence on prince,you can hear it in a lot of the live bootlegs floating around,there hasn't been an "official"release yet that showcases just how good prince is as a guitarist.Look for a disc called "the undertaker",right JohnRinLA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,the new Aerosmith dvd is excellent,although not widescreen.i saw them on tour with KISS,first time seeing either.of course KISS is a visual show,but as "players",aerosmith absolutely killed them.*



"The Undertaker" is the gem worth searching for. Its like a 60 minute music video of Prince and a drummer just tearing up their instruments. Very musically I might add.


------------------

I saw Aerosmith 4 times growing up, each time they sounded horrible. I love their early studio work ( not that i have listened to it in 10 years), but havent been able to get over my personal experiences with this superband.


Im sure they sound better now, part of the problem was, I saw them in the 70s-80s, and concert audio was bad back then.


The other problem was, they didnt seem to care that they sounded bad.


----------



## surfshoptom

Clapton's new concert video "Crossroads Guitar Festival" is pretty good. Clapton chose ZZ Top to end the show. It's the only concert footage of ZZ that I know of. Johnny Lang performs a song on Disc 2. He's pretty intense. Clapton's "If I had possession over judgement day" is great too. Lot's of different performers. Lot's of blues tunes. Not many weak performances.


----------



## murph3699

I just picked up Incubus' "Alive at Red Rocks" last week. I don't think its anamorphic, just regular 16:9. It does have a DD 5.1 soundtrack. If you are an fan of Incubus definitely pick this up. Now if only Tool would release a concert DVD.


----------



## Patrick TX

The White Stripes concert DVD comes out tomorrow.


----------



## hibeta

Haven't seen it mentioned yet, but for those that like female vocals I've found the Lilith Fair dvd to be really great....an Image Entertainment dvd with very good picture and sound quality. Songs from Sarah McLachlan, Indigo Girls, Sheryl Crow and Jewel are highlights. Great folk/acoustic presentations, at least in my opinion. Contains 16 songs and some banter in between that can easily be skipped if need be. I've developed quite a fondness for Sarah McLachlan music as a result and have always been an Indigo Girls and Sheryl Crow fan, so this has been a highly played dvd in my meager but growing concert collection.


----------



## Rupert

"Festival Express" is mostly a documentary about an amazing concert tour that took place across Canada in 1970, but there is some great concert footage of the Grateful Dead, Janis Joplin, The Band, Buddy Guy, etc.. Most of this material was previously unreleased.


Very interesting film...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0372279/


----------



## buzz

This is one Fantastic Concert DVD. One of the better ones I've seen in a while, Cant imagine many will be to disappointed with this disc. If you like the Doobies at all, run to the store & pick it up....you will be Happy!










Dolby + DTS + 16x9


buzz


----------



## petercw2

I searched this, so I hope I am not repeating:


Now that Peter Gabriel's "Secret World Live" is on DVD (albeit w/ less than great video), I await the day that


Prince's "Sign 'o the Times" is available in the states

and

Sting's "Bring on the Night" which is arguably one the finest music/concert docs ever.


Does anyone hear have any insight on either of these?


----------



## Patrick TX

I dvr'd Sign O' the Times off of INHD (or HDNET) a week or so ago. I looked and sounded pretty damn good. As I read yesterday, SOTT finally has a release date. Of course, now I can't find where I read it! I would buy Bring on the night, but probably pass on the Prince. IMO, the music holds up well, but the acting is another story. Sting's "All this time" is one of my all time favorites BTW.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzz_
> *This is one Fantastic Concert DVD. One of the better ones I've seen in a while, Cant imagine many will be to disappointed with this disc. If you like the Doobies at all, run to the store & pick it up....you will be Happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolby + DTS + 16x9
> 
> 
> buzz*



I hear you that this is a good one - but just curious how it compares to their other one "Rockin' Down the Highway" if you've seen it. Particularly the audio quality.


Ed


----------



## vegout

Anybody have Cat Stevens Majikat? It's from 1976? I saw one of the shows live on that tour and this brings back great memories. The sound is unbelievable, especially for a show this old. Here's an excerpt from Amazon:


---

The remastered digital sound is excellent, and there are plenty of extra features, including a lengthy and informative contemporary interview with Stevens (now known as Yusuf Islam), six additional songs from the archives (one of which, "Moonshadow," is presented in animation), and a reproduction of the original tour program. Even if this weren't the only available visual evidence from Stevens's career, Majikat (Earth Tour 1976) would be a worthy and valuable record of one of the most popular artists of his time. --Sam Graham

---


Also like many others mentioned on this thread plus Eric Clapton's, "One More Car, One More Rider and Crosby Stills and Nash, "Acoustic."


----------



## mattg3

Procol harum live at union chapel-If you have any interest in this band this dvd is a must.Recorded in a small church whose acoustics are perfect for the piano,organ music this group has been putting out since 1966.


----------



## hobbs47




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by petercw2_
> *I searched this, so I hope I am not repeating:
> 
> 
> Now that Peter Gabriel's "Secret World Live" is on DVD (albeit w/ less than great video), I await the day that
> 
> 
> Prince's "Sign 'o the Times" is available in the states
> 
> and
> 
> Sting's "Bring on the Night" which is arguably one the finest music/concert docs ever.
> 
> 
> Does anyone hear have any insight on either of these?*





for sign o the times,there is a bad quality brazilian bootleg avail in the states,stay away from that one.there is a supposed widescreen/proper release coming on december 21,but i have only been able to find it on amazon-canada,nothing in the states yet.check the link.sign o the times will be shown on Showtime again on tuesday i believe,won't be HD but should be better quality than anything available yet,so record that if ya can.

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASI...811881-0875544


----------



## buzz

Ed,


I've got "Rockin' Down the Highway" & I just remember not being to impressed with it (just thought it was OK). If I think of it next time I fire up the system I will pop it in to compare against this one.


Vegout,


I do have Cat Stevens & yes I was shocked it was as good as it was.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by buzz_
> *Ed,
> 
> 
> I've got "Rockin' Down the Highway" & I just remember not being to impressed with it (just thought it was OK). If I think of it next time I fire up the system I will pop it in to compare against this one.
> 
> 
> Vegout,
> 
> 
> I do have Cat Stevens & yes I was shocked it was as good as it was.*



Thanks for the reply buzz. I guess I'll be getting the new Doobies.


Regarding Cat Stevens - if your a fan, this is a must get - great to see and hear him perform so many really good songs. As for the review that the sound is excellent - they're dreaming. It's very mediocre and normally that would be enough to completely turn me off. But it's Cat's great music that allows to to still give a recommondation for this DVD.


Ed


----------



## vegout

Well let's agree to disagree. Sure, it's not going quite a "Hell Freezes Over" or "In the Flesh," but it sounds pretty damn good to me.


----------



## del




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Patrick TX_
> *The White Stripes concert DVD comes out tomorrow.*




I am curious on that one too!


----------



## himey

anyone have Joe Jackson-Live In Tokyo? I just watched Joe Jackson-25 Anniversary special on Trio and it was great...other than too many interviews which cut into songs. Any opinions on any of his other live stuff would be great too. Thanks,Eric


----------



## kenvt

Joe Jackson live in Tokyo was my favorite laserdisc concert, and is also one of my favorite dvds. It's not dolby digital, but still very enjoyable !!


There is a homemade dvd of a concert this past year from the Rome jazz festival that is great as well.


-Ken


----------



## dedwards




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sprint8_
> *Diana Krall - Live at the Montreal Jazz Festival recorded June 29th, 2004 at The Bell Centre. ( Hockey Arena )
> *



I wanted to second sprint8's review of the new Diana Krall. I thought her vocal performance was better on the Paris DVD, but I like the instrumentals from the Montreal show. Just the bare-bones quartet, without the full orchestra, etc. The price was great - when you can get a good concert DVD for less than a new CD - ya gotta like it.


I also have the new Norah Jones. Like a lot of concert DVDs, the picture is nothing special, but the sound is good. She's added another guitar player, and a number of guests, so it's a very different show from the New Orleans DVD.


I've been watching the Sarah McLachlan - Afterglow Live a lot, and I really like this one. If you're a Sarah fan, this is a killer show. The picture and sound quality are very good. The DVD plus CD was $18.99 at CC. I know some folks were critical about the copy protection on the CD, but I don't have a problem with it, especially since you get both discs for such a good price.


DE


----------



## Socio

The top three I would recommend would be;


Eagles Hell Freezes Over (excellent)


Diana Krall - Live in Paris (personal favorite)


Fleetwood Mac The Dance (lot of fun to watch)


----------



## Patrick TX

I finally got around to watching "The White Stripes - Under Blackpool Lights" last night. I have mixed feelings on it. One the one hand, NO image has ever looked so poor on my setup (70" XBR LCD, Denon DVD-2900). The concert was filmed in England on 16MM. It's 4:3, and absolute garbage transfer-wise. Good thing there's more to this than the picture! The sound is pretty good, DTS, DD 5.1, & PCM 2 channel. Of course, the DTS was my fave (not by much). What really stood out for me was the performance, wow! I have NEVER seen 2 people kick out the jams like Jack & Meg! Jack on the guitar & piano, Meg on the drums. I had never seen them play, and I can see why they are so popular. This is rock / blues / alternative / honky tonk stripped down to the absolute BONE. I will be watching it again, and do recommend it. The price is right as well, $11 at DDD & BB.com.


----------



## hobbs47




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Patrick TX_
> *I finally got around to watching "The White Stripes - Under Blackpool Lights" last night. I have mixed feelings on it. One the one hand, NO image has ever looked so poor on my setup*



i agree,looked like crap,sound was good,performance-very good(if you like this sort of thing).It is a very bare bones disc,pretty much the show and the audio choices.Call me weird but i would have liked to have seen a little more Meg,something about her "softies"bouncing while she plays the drums..........


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Patrick TX_
> *I finally got around to watching "The White Stripes - Under Blackpool Lights" last night. I have mixed feelings on it. One the one hand, NO image has ever looked so poor on my setup (70" XBR LCD, Denon DVD-2900). The concert was filmed in England on 16MM. It's 4:3, and absolute garbage transfer-wise. Good thing there's more to this than the picture! The sound is pretty good, DTS, DD 5.1, & PCM 2 channel. Of course, the DTS was my fave (not by much). What really stood out for me was the performance, wow! I have NEVER seen 2 people kick out the jams like Jack & Meg! Jack on the guitar & piano, Meg on the drums. I had never seen them play, and I can see why they are so popular. This is rock / blues / alternative / honky tonk stripped down to the absolute BONE. I will be watching it again, and do recommend it. The price is right as well, $11 at DDD & BB.com.*



Its all about the performance bruther!

Of course good audio is more or less a must for music.

but who cares about the video







as long as its decent.


----------



## deronmoped

Hows the image quality on "The Doobie Brothers Live At Wolf Trap DVD"?


Thanks, Deron.


----------



## Patrick TX




> Quote:
> something about her "softies"bouncing while she plays the drums..........



LOL, I was noticing that as well. No bra, methinks.



> Quote:
> who cares about the video as long as its decent.



That's my point, but the video is miles away from decent. It's that bad.

It's intentionally that way. The audio options are not listed anywhere other than the menu of the dvd itself. It was a nice surprise after I saw the video. Overall, the package is worth it.


----------



## buzz

Deron,


Image quality is excellent, really excellent. I have about 40 concerts & I'd say its up there with the best!


buzz


----------



## Yosh70

Has anyone seen Rod Stewarts new DVD yet?

Live at Royal Albert Hall I believe.....any mini-reviews out there?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I owned the Rod Stewart "Great American Songbook" concert. Quality was excellent, the songbook was all covers of standards, and the material really sucked.


But hes a strong performer, typical Rod Stewart, a vain prettyboy "this is my real hair" but he must be 60 now.

He had this sexy blonde saxaphonist that was a pleasure to watch, she was actually decent.


----------



## Wakey

Yall check out Peter Gabriel's new Play; The Videos. I replied to 2 threads in this forum with a short review. The 96/24 DTS audio mix was done by Daniel Lanois and it's stellar!


----------



## Dallas777

Recently picked up Dave Mason Live at Sunrise.


At first, I wasn't really thrilled with it. But after playing it a few times, it has kinda grown on me and is now one of my favorite Concert DVD's.


It's great to hear some of the old Traffic tunes and of course most of his solo stuff. The very first concert I ever attended was Traffic in New Haven, CT in 1970.


PQ - 7-9 depending on the scenes


AQ - 8 or so


Performance - 9-10


Dave is such a great guitar player, even in his "old age"


Best track is the old Traffic tune, 40,000 Headmen


But I wish every producer would mix the guitar solos like Springsteen did on his Live in NYC DVD. That is, with the solo guitar wailing on the center dialog channel. When Bruces wails a solo, my center channel almost catches on fire!


Dave's producer split the guitar solos on both front channels. It would have been soooooooo much better on the center channel alone.


Bruce is the only one that I know of that got it right.


----------



## hddvds

UB40 live in Holland


----------



## Oldfred

There's a Steven Stills/Manassas DVD that was taped at a German TV studio in the early 70's without an audience. PQ and audio are quite good for the time period and the band is excellent. Always amazed me that they didn't make it bigger.


As far as modern concert DVDs go, the best of my 30 or so music DVDs is Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live. Stunning 16:9 video shot with HD cameras in a San Francisco ballroom. Great DTS and 5.1 audio with an excellent mix. Boz is not exactly a vibrant presence but he has an crackerjack band. This is a real reference concert DVD.


----------



## motoman

I picked up the Alison Krauss + Union Station Live set over the holidays. What a great disc. Excellent picture and sound. Really enjoyed it.


Jim


----------



## elicross

For *Genesis* fans:

*The Way We Walk* has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread.

It isn't widescreen, but it was mixed with a lot of input from the band and sounds great. It has multiple angles on every performance. It has some excellent interviews and other extras.

*Live at Wembly Stadium*

Widescreen. Not nearly so polished as The Way We Walk, but if you ever want to feel what a stadium concert feels like, this DVD will show you.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Oldfred_
> *
> 
> 
> As far as modern concert DVDs go, the best of my 30 or so music DVDs is Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live. Stunning 16:9 video shot with HD cameras in a San Francisco ballroom. Great DTS and 5.1 audio with an excellent mix. Boz is not exactly a vibrant presence but he has an crackerjack band. This is a real reference concert DVD.*



This is a DVD of extremes.


Reference sound and video - Wow!

Decent band - but unmotivated

Material is spotty- Theres a reason Boz was a "1 album wonder".

Poor performance - Boz leads a bored performance.

Poor Audience - obviously not music lovers


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dallas777_
> *Recently picked up Dave Mason Live at Sunrise.
> 
> 
> At first, I wasn't really thrilled with it. But after playing it a few times, it has kinda grown on me and is now one of my favorite Concert DVD's.
> 
> 
> It's great to hear some of the old Traffic tunes and of course most of his solo stuff. The very first concert I ever attended was Traffic in New Haven, CT in 1970.
> 
> 
> PQ - 7-9 depending on the scenes
> 
> 
> AQ - 8 or so
> 
> 
> Performance - 9-10
> 
> 
> Dave is such a great guitar player, even in his "old age"
> 
> 
> Best track is the old Traffic tune, 40,000 Headmen
> 
> 
> But I wish every producer would mix the guitar solos like Springsteen did on his Live in NYC DVD. That is, with the solo guitar wailing on the center dialog channel. When Bruces wails a solo, my center channel almost catches on fire!
> 
> 
> Dave's producer split the guitar solos on both front channels. It would have been soooooooo much better on the center channel alone.
> 
> 
> Bruce is the only one that I know of that got it right.*



Thanks, I want this one now.


Interesting comment on putting the guitar on the center channel, that makes infinite sense, I will have to see if any of my titles have that feature.


I agree Bruce Live NYC DVD is the most amazing stadium recording out there.


----------



## mchuckp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tREN_
> *the cure, trilogy
> 
> anamorphic WS (filmed w/ HD cameras)
> 
> and dolby 5.1
> 
> best PQ I have seen on any concert DVD bar none.
> 
> 
> additionally Red Hot Chili Peppers, off the map
> 
> catches them on a very good night, nice DTS but 4:3
> 
> 
> 
> allison krauss, diana krall???
> 
> wake me when its over..*



I am a HUGE, HUGE cure fan. I love the performance of the Trilogy DVD but I think they could have done a better job on the transfer. It was shot with HD cameras but that doesn't mean much unless you make the transfer right. I thought the blacks were very grainy. Still a great DVD but not the best for PQ. Sound and content is A+!


Visually, YES Symphonic in Amsterdam is amazing! Deep solid blacks and great all around color. I believe this was also filmed in HD but I think they spend more time and money getting a better transfer. If you like YES and have a nice HD TV and DVD player, this is great one!


BTW, I'm also a HUGE Phish fan but stay away from Phish Live in Vegas. Worst PQ I've seen on a concert DVD and terrible setlist. It was only released since it was originally shot for a webcast. I haven't checked out the IT DVD release by them yet.


----------



## jcmccorm

Jet - Family Style. Picked it up at Best Buy for $11.99.


I watched this one all the way through the other night. PQ is so-so. Not great, but I've definitely seen worse.


Audio (DTS even thoug it doesn't say on the box) sounds great. Vocals are clear as a bell.


The best part is the music and the band. These guys are fun to watch. They are young and on top of their game. Check it out.


Cary


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *This is a DVD of extremes.
> 
> 
> Reference sound and video - Wow!
> 
> Decent band - but unmotivated
> 
> Material is spotty- Theres a reason Boz was a "1 album wonder".
> 
> Poor performance - Boz leads a bored performance.
> 
> Poor Audience - obviously not music lovers*



I think you are being a bit harsh here. I agree that the performance is not exactly flamboyant, but sometimes a laid back presentation is what I want to watch and hear. In any case I certainly would not call it boring.


I also think the musicians backing Boz up are excellent and the song selection is very good as well. All in all, this disc is definitely in my Top 5.


----------



## Oldfred




> Quote:
> This is a DVD of extremes.
> 
> 
> Reference sound and video - Wow!
> 
> Decent band - but unmotivated
> 
> Material is spotty- Theres a reason Boz was a "1 album wonder".
> 
> Poor performance - Boz leads a bored performance.
> 
> Poor Audience - obviously not music lovers




I'll have to take issue with your last four points. True, the band doesn't leap around on stage, but these guys are old pros, they prefer to let the music speak for itself. The audience seemed sufficiently engaged to me also.


As for Scaggs only having one big hit album, that's definitely valid. But two albums pre-Silk Degrees, Slow Dancer and Moments, were arguably better than Degrees. And a couple of his 90's albums, Come On Home & Some Change, find their way to my CD player much more often than Degrees. Particularily Come On Home which is a great blues CD, possibly his most enjoyable effort.


In the end, comparing musical artists is an apples and oranges thing. The White Stripes are a popular band these days and while I enjoy a good garage band, the Stripes leave me cold. Both the Allison Krauss & Aimee Mann DVDs are excellent in terms of PQ and audio, but I find myself getting bored about halfway through.


I love this thread, though. Gotta look into that Yes DVD.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Oldfred_
> *I love this thread, though. Gotta look into that Yes DVD.*



IMO, "House of Yes, Live from House of Blues" is much better than Symphonic. Yes seems to have a lot of DVDs out - I've seen/have many of them, and I think the one I'm recommending is the best one.


Ed


----------



## Kilgore

Yes Symphonic Live is worth it for the Gates of Delirium alone. One of my favorite concert DVDs by far


----------



## Newest Hobby




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kilgore_
> *Yes Symphonic Live is worth it for the Gates of Delirium alone. One of my favorite concert DVDs by far*



Dang-it..I was at Suncoast today to pick up a couple new Concerts for tonight because some friends are coming over. I forgot to check for "YES" concerts. I will pick this one up next time. Thanks for the heads-up.


Boy, I bought Don Henley LIVE "Inside Job" (just a box and a DVD-no fancy packaging) and I am about half way through and this is a fantastic recording. The video is incredibly crisp and the music sounds great in DTS. I think it just might be better than "When Hell Freezes Over"..(Although the audience could get off their butts and get in to it a little more-but "Hell" was kind of the same). Don cracks me up with his need to hold a guitar although he really is not very good on the g. (It's like a cigarette or security blanket to the guy). Still love his voice though and he is typically planted in one spot as usual.


Also, picked up REM "Perfect Square" based on advise in this thread. I will let you all know my thoughts on this one.


Man, Henley can belt em out...but sometimes I long for "UFO" and "Foghat-Live"..That was a great era for Rock in my mind...


Happy New Year all !!


Rick


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vegout_
> *Anybody have Cat Stevens Majikat? It's from 1976? I saw one of the shows live on that tour and this brings back great memories. The sound is unbelievable, especially for a show this old...*



I disagree. To me the sound has an echo or ring in it from bad miking, the picture is a "C-", and the performance, which was the last before his extended sabbatical, showed he needed a twenty year rest. It was frentic with tempos of "let's get this mess over with," that was horrid. He also was doing this head bobbing thing that reminded me of some of the patients in the corner in the psycho ward in "One Flew Over The Cuckkoo's Nest" - and this comes from a fan. He was either drugged, or mentally ill, or both.


On the good side, and probably the reason for the release, Yushef gives a good and appealing interview on the twists and turns of his life and career - not near enough to recommend though.


----------



## Distorted

I have ~75 performance DVD's in a carousel player that I watch more than the movies. I watch certain ones often though, and others little. Of the ones I watch, I really like certain tracks, and others I merely tolerate or dislike. What I really want are compilations like I make of CD's. This would be expecially good because I would strip off FBI warnings, label promos, foreign languages and special features. Can this be done with readily available programs, still retaining DTS/Dolby 5.1 only, ready to play with no further need for set-up?


Has anyone done this.


----------



## pcdoctor

I have "Tina Turner Live In Amsterdam" and still haven't watched it.

I have to Dolby version but wished I had the DTS version.


----------



## Tangram

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense: Still the greatest achievement of the genre. Having Jonathon Demme direct doesn't hurt but the sound and performance is top notch. My reference concert DVD.


Led Zeppelin - DVD: Bonzo's drum solo on Moby Dick is worth the price alone. Absolutely electrifying performances from the greatest rock band ever.


Bjork - Live at the Royal Opera House: Performance Art at its very best. Laurie Anderson for the 21st century. A rightful successor to Kate Bush. Call her what you want, this woman is incredibly theatrical, a unique talent who is not everybody's cup of tea but I am personally really enjoying this DVD. Top notch A/V production, including good use of the surround speakers.


Peter Gabriel - Secret World Live: Widescreen, DTS, great performance, great sound. Video is not up to snuff (bit grainy) but the direction/editing is good. A young Paula Cole on backing and duet vocals was a nice surprise.


Rush - Live in Rio: This performance really rocks BUT, the editing is too choppy (way to many camera angle changes, coming at you rapid fire). Plus, the crowd noise is to my taste hugely distracting. I understand that this was truly how loud the crowd was, but I don't care for it. I will try lowering the sound level on the surround speakers to see if that helps.


Roger Waters - In the Flesh: A must have for Pink Floyd fans. Very true to the original sound although it is weird seeing some young buck singing David Gilmour's lines! Superior production and sound quality. Highly recommended.


David Gilmour - Live in Concert: The acoustics on this one are amazing. A lot of acoustic arrangements, unlike Roger Waters, who sticks to the electric versions of tunes. This guy is a true virtuoso guitarist.


David Byrne - Live at Union Chapel: After Stop Making Sense, it is impossible to live up to expectations. Byrne's voice is in fine form, although he's a bit older and a bit greyer. Less electronic (no beats) and the arrangements don't pack the same punch, but the production qualities and sound are very good.


Neil Young - Silver and Gold: All Neil, all acoustic. Again, great sound, image a little grainy but a must if you are a fan.


----------



## mattg3

Old friends by Simon and garfunkel is a great dvd concert ruined by poor pq and a bad choice of concert halls.They sound amazing and the set list is great but at this point in time its a disgrace to not use hd cameras and pick a more intimate setting than a massive hall full of screaming fans.If only someone had taken the time to book a special dvd concert at the Beacon theater as James taylor did who ended up with a referance quality dvd concert.This concert was a long time coming and now the chance has been missed.If you want to see how good a concert can look check out rod stewarts One Night Only.


----------



## outlier2

I can't agree with those who recommend Four Flicks by the Rolling Stones. If you are a die hard Stones fan maybe but this is some of the sloppiest live music I've heard outside a garage. Keith and Ron are phoning in their performances from some unknown place in the universe. If anything they are a great example to anyone who can pick up a guitar that talent isn't necessary to make money in the music business. I really love the moments when they both forget to play a chord and songs stutter along until someone in the backup band carries the tune for them.


Picture quality and sound quality is great blah blah. Foolscreen is unacceptable though and will be my excuse to dump this loser of a purchase back on Best Buy. Despite good audio/video, a concert DVD has to start with a performance and these guys are so far past the best before date that I was embarrassed for them watching it. Of the three performances the Stadium show is the only one worth the price of admissssion. Mick pulls it out of the fire even when Ron and Keith are dogging it. Be prepared to fast forward frequently. The stones have a solid repetoir of classic songs from Jumpin Jack Flash to Paint it Black to Start Me UP. That was the reason I bought this set but it doesn't deliver like I thought it would.


Anyway, I'm returning mine and will probably pick up the Heart DVD as a replacement.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tcoursen_
> *I will also put in a plug for the Rolling Stones Four Flicks. Received that and Rush In Rio for Christmas. Rush in Rio is a great concert, but the sound, while still good, is not as good as many of the others I have seen and heard. I would have liked to have seen the vocals a little higher in the mix and the crowd a little lower. Probably still like a 7.5 out of 10, wheras something like the Rolling Stones is a 9.
> 
> 
> One thing that the Rolling Stones Four FLicks has has that I haven't seen on the other concert DVDs that I have is the feature that they call the custom setlist. They give you a list of the tracks for the concert and you can have it play the songs that you want in the order that you want. This was a very nice feature to use the first night I got the discs and just wanted to sample a few of the songs. Set it up and it plays them in the order you set. I would imagine that others have this feature, but I haven't seen it on any of the other 8 or so concert DVDs that I have.
> 
> 
> Other favorites include :
> 
> Roger Waters - In The Flesh
> 
> Gov't Mule - The Deepest End
> 
> The Grateful Dead - Live At Winterland
> 
> Led Zeppelin - DVD*


----------



## Rupert




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Distorted_
> *I have ~75 performance DVD's in a carousel player that I watch more than the movies. I watch certain ones often though, and others little. Of the ones I watch, I really like certain tracks, and others I merely tolerate or dislike. What I really want are compilations like I make of CD's. This would be expecially good because I would strip off FBI warnings, label promos, foreign languages and special features. Can this be done with readily available programs, still retaining DTS/Dolby 5.1 only, ready to play with no further need for set-up?
> 
> 
> Has anyone done this.*



Yes, I've recently done just that. I was able to fit around 12 tracks on a DVD-R without any video compression. The DTS/DD audio remains intact.


Do a google search for freeware called "DVD Shrink".


----------



## Wakey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Distorted_
> *I have ~75 performance DVD's in a carousel player that I watch more than the movies. I watch certain ones often though, and others little. Of the ones I watch, I really like certain tracks, and others I merely tolerate or dislike. What I really want are compilations like I make of CD's. This would be expecially good because I would strip off FBI warnings, label promos, foreign languages and special features. Can this be done with readily available programs, still retaining DTS/Dolby 5.1 only, ready to play with no further need for set-up?
> 
> 
> Has anyone done this.*



Here is a good FAQ that also has links for DVD Shrink. DVD Shrink FAQ 


I make greatest hits DVD's with action scenes & with live music as well. No menus and the audio track I choose.


Great for a system demo. Put in the disc & press play.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Wakey_
> *Here is a good FAQ that also has links for DVD Shrink. DVD Shrink FAQ
> 
> 
> I make greatest hits DVD's with action scenes & with live music as well. No menus and the audio track I choose.
> 
> 
> Great for a system demo. Put in the disc & press play.*



Thanks, I think I'll give it a try.


Can you adjust volume levels for each track, and can you create a menu of songs?


----------



## bw191




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Wakey_
> *Here is a good FAQ that also has links for DVD Shrink. DVD Shrink FAQ
> 
> 
> I make greatest hits DVD's with action scenes & with live music as well. No menus and the audio track I choose.
> 
> 
> Great for a system demo. Put in the disc & press play.*



How do you edit the copied files to get the certain scenes you want?


----------



## outlier2

Hi guys,


Maybe you should start another thread or take it to PM. This is a VERY long but useful thread and maybe we should keep it focused on Concert DVD's rather than a tutorial on ripping DVD's (which is fascinating but not relevant to this thread).


Cheers.


----------



## Wakey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bw191_
> *How do you edit the copied files to get the certain scenes you want?*



You really need to read the various FAQ's & help files.


Check here for more. http://forums.afterdawn.com/


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Tangram i mostly agree with your comments, however,



.... You should listen closely to that Rush Live In Rio DVD again.

Its a crap recording: compressed sound, poor miking, etc. They should have never released such a poor product. There was a huge storm and they had big technical issues setting up for this show.


But .... Rush would have had to eat the live production costs, and then they would have to have to redo the recording at a later date, I am sure that is the only reason they released such a lousey DVD audio track. Money.


On top of that, they probably turned up the crowd noice, to cover the lousey recording.


--------------------------

I agree David Gilmore In Concert is a great recording, and innovative arrangement that freshens up old Floyd songs considerably.

---------------------------

Roger Waters in the Flesh happens to be my favorite concert DVD, BUT it is essentially a stereo recording with a 3rd crowd/ambience channel, and then an LFE channel.


They play the crowd/ambience channel out of the Center speaker, pretty bogus!


The technical shortcuts doesnt keep me from having a religous experience during the last set though, lol


----------



## hobbs47




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hobbs47_
> *for sign o the times,there is a bad quality brazilian bootleg avail in the states,stay away from that one.there is a supposed widescreen/proper release coming on december 21,but i have only been able to find it on amazon-canada,nothing in the states yet.check the link.sign o the times will be shown on Showtime again on tuesday i believe,won't be HD but should be better quality than anything available yet,so record that if ya can.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASI...811881-0875544 *




Prince's Sign O The Times dvd has been released in Canada for anybody looking to get an official release(check link above) of that concert film.I received mine today and it is outstanding,both audio and video.It IS in fact widescreen,and the dolby digital track is excellent.I'm not quite sure if it has as much detail as my 4x3 recording off of ShowtimeHD,i will still have to compare,but it does look damn good,for this film of course.

I have no idea on a U.S. release,but this is well worth grabbing as a import.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *.... You should listen closely to that Rush Live In Rio DVD again.
> 
> Its a crap recording: compressed sound, poor miking, etc. They should have never released such a poor product.*



I absolutely agree. This disk wins my "worst recording" prize.



> Quote:
> *I agree David Gilmore In Concert is a great recording, and innovative arrangement that freshens up old Floyd songs considerably.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Roger Waters in the Flesh happens to be my favorite concert DVD,*



Again I agree. The Roger Waters and Heart Alive in Seattle are my 2 favorites based on quality recording and musical content.


John - you should check out Meat Loaf - the Austrailian Symphony one. He's not the greatest artist but I know that you put a lot of emphasis on performance and he does a 200% job on this. The AQ and PQ are also very good. Actually, Patrica Russo (the female singer) does an outstanding performance too and probably even better than Meat Loaf. You gotta see/hear this one.


Ed


----------



## SteveRS

Yeah, whenever someone recommends Rush in Rio I put them in mv kill file.

That way I won't waste my money on poor audio quality dvd's


----------



## Kayook

I found "Bela Fleck & the Flecktones live at the Quick" for $12.99 at Circuit City, what a steal for such a fun DVD to watch (amazing musicians).


As far as Rush is concerned, agreed that the sound is crap on Rio but I have seen this group 3 times and they are still one of the best live bands I have been to. It's too bad that us Rush fans only have this one concert to choose from. I thought the documentary was worth the purchase alone but I have been a fan since 76 so I guess I would...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I know I have mentioned this before, and I am not a country music fan, but this band transcends country, and has some of the strongest material of any popular band:


"An Evening With The Dixie Chicks" is an outstanding performance DVD, songs like "Top Of The World", "Home" and "Travelling Soldier" put this DVD in my player about once every couple months.


And the production of this show is nothing short of astounding. From the beautiful Nashville theater, to the "black Tie event" atmosphere, to the meticulous camera editing, the audio miking and even the makeup is well done.


Very classy, a live performance of their very strong "Home" album to an adoring crowd. The chicks teamed with an amazing backup band ( lots of great stringed instruments) create the perfect storm of a performance.


Its 8.99 at Costco...


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Its 8.99 at Costco...*



Yep. It's gotta be the BEST dvd concert deal today.


htomei


----------



## Rupert




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *I know I have mentioned this before, and I am not a country music fan, but this band transcends country, and has some of the strongest material of any popular band:
> 
> 
> "An Evening With The Dixie Chicks" is an outstanding performance DVD,*



Agreed. I'm not much of a fan either, but this is a well-produced DVD.


I thought it was worth noting that you don't want to confuse this DVD with "Dixie Chicks - Top of the World Tour Live", which couldn't be more of a mess.


The producers chopped together a few different night's shows into one performance. They skip the video back and forth between performances every 10 seconds or so. The costumes change in each shot and the audio is from one performance, so the lip sync is off! Completely distracting!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *
> 
> Its 8.99 at Costco...*




In general, where's the best place to buy these?


BB and CC have deals on DVD's and video games every week, but I never see an advertised sale on concert DVD's. When I stopped in BB earlier this week, most of them were about $19.99, and they didn't have a very good selection.


Where's the best place to buy?




Stew


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Stew4msu_
> *In general, where's the best place to buy these?
> *


 www.deepdiscountdvd.com is very good. Shipping is free no matter how small your order is. Prices are about the lowest I have seen. It takes at least a week and maybe more like 2 weeks, but if you have the patience then it's the best deal around.


Wal Mart also is getting a larger and larger selection of music concerts, but it's still limited. They used to have good prices but lately I've noticed that newer disk are high - even above list - like Yes Acoustic at $20 when list is $16. Nevertheless, there are still deals there.


I think the Dixie Chicks disk is at Target for $9.99.


Ed


----------



## outlier2

Notwithstanding the fine makeup, I'd rather listen to Rush recorded with a mike in the garbage can than the Dixie Chicks (content trumps production). Different strokes.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by outlier2_
> *Notwithstanding the fine makeup, I'd rather listen to Rush recorded with a mike in the garbage can than the Dixie Chicks (content trumps production). Different strokes.*



Dude I saw Rush at the Hollywood Bowl last summer, bought the tickets within 8 minutes of them going on sale. Ive seen them two other times in the last 20 years. I think they are a great band in every respect.


I bet if you gave the Dixie Chicks a chance, you would be suprised how relatively complex many of their arrangements are. And, like Neil Peart's writing, how reflective of the human condition their lyrical content is.


It helps to like female voices, though, lots of harmonizing going on.


----------



## Kayook

One thing I noticed was that BB's prices on concert DVD's were much higher than CC's. Tull's was $29.99 at BB, $19.99 @ CC

Sheryl Crow's "C'mon America" $17.99/BB, $15.99/CC

Sting "All this Time" $29.99/BB, $19.99/CC


Ordering is cool for the things that I can't find but I think it's more fun to actually find something in the rack you were not expecting.


----------



## alalk

Guess I'm giving away my age, but for me.... THE LAST WALTZ.. Martin Scorcese's (Boy do I butcher names) tribute to the BAND and the end of an era, w/Bob Dylan, Van Morrison, Joni Mitchell, Neil Young, Doctor John...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Last Waltz is an incredible recording, considering the age especially. They were one of the original "Jam Bands", I agree its good. Blockbuster rents it, and it was worth a rent.


----------



## htomei22

Bought this based on recommendations in this thread. Generally enjoyed it, but.....


Why did he not include "Last Worthless Evening", one of his very best songs, imho; and,


What was up with that weird rendition of "Hotel California"?? Was he (and his trombone blaring accomplices) channelling ZZ Top and a mariachi band? Am I the only one who appreciates it when the song on a DVD concert sounds at least vaguely the same as it did on the original recording which made it a hit in the first place??!!! Well, at least I have a good version on the Eagles' "Hell Freezes Over" DVD (which I also bought based on recommendations in this thread - thank you very much!)


hatomei


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by alalk_
> *Guess I'm giving away my age, but for me.... THE LAST WALTZ.. Martin Scorcese's (Boy do I butcher names) tribute to the BAND and the end of an era, w/Bob Dylan, Van Morrison, Joni Mitchell, Neil Young, Doctor John...*



Just had that concert on the platter last night. I know it has been mentioned earlier in the thread too, but what a great show. I had it on video tape (recorded from LD or PBS, can't recall which) for years and the day the DVD was released is still one of the highlight days of my DVD buying career. As for the age thing, just what exactly are you saying about those of us that were in our 20's during the early 70's?? It's not that big a deal, I just turned 39 last year (again...).


----------



## outlier2

John,


Kudos for your eclectic tastes. I like many forms of music but I have not heard anything remotely country oriented that I could stomach. I've hear some of the Dixie chicks popular songs on the radio and it simply isn't my thing. I do like classical, jazz, rock, metal, instrumental, choral, organ, funk, some hip hop. Pretty much anything but rap (and I've occasionally tapped a foot to some rap tunes) and country (never a twinge below the knee). Unfortunatley I have no way to rent it so I'd have to spend money buying something that has a 95% chance of being one listen and then shelved. I still have too many things to get that I know I'll like to risk money on an act I'm not fond of. BTW, I give the Dixie Chicks credit to sticking to their political guns when they came under fire for their views. Just not a fan of their genre.


Happy listening!



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Dude I saw Rush at the Hollywood Bowl last summer, bought the tickets within 8 minutes of them going on sale. Ive seen them two other times in the last 20 years. I think they are a great band in every respect.
> 
> 
> I bet if you gave the Dixie Chicks a chance, you would be suprised how relatively complex many of their arrangements are. And, like Neil Peart's writing, how reflective of the human condition their lyrical content is.
> 
> 
> It helps to like female voices, though, lots of harmonizing going on.*


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Its the talented string musicians in Nashville that draw me to a few good country acts. They have these incredibly fast pickers, talented guitarists, and violinists, and a dozen other stringed instruments that often show up on a Nashville stage (and play all at the same time, lol).


I understand your reluctance though, its like rap, you have to listen to 25 lousy rap stars to find one good one ...


----------



## kevin j

I'm surprised nobody's mention the Live Aid set...4 discs [only $39.95]of some great performances and pretty good picture and sound[when you realize that Bob Geldolf didn't want this show recorded in the 1st place and many of the tapes were thought to be lost forever...how wrong they were].


----------



## mattg3

I cant get Procol Harum Live at Union chapel out of my dvd player.Of the twenty concert dvds i have this one is my favorite.Amazing acoustics and a crisp dts sound that is miles above the rest.The fact that the core of the band has been playing for 40 years has a lot to do with it.Great hd pq and tasty editing is icing on the cake.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

How is the music? I barely remember them, wasnt their last hit in the 60s?


----------



## mattg3

the music is hard to describe.Classical based blues heavy on the interplay between piano and organ with plenty of heavy bass and drums.Its gary Brookers amazing voice that carries it all(you must remember whiter Shade of pale or salty dog).I would never recommend something unless the music was as good as the sound and pq.I just saw their other dvd live in Copenhagen is available and it doesnt rate as high as Union chapple and is only4/3 screen size but the set list is different so im going to get it just because i love their sound.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Whiter Shade Of Pale... very good tune.


----------



## mattg3

Im old enough to have been able to catch first wave of british bands when they toured the US playing in small halls and clubs.It was a great time for live music and thats what viewing the procol harum live at union chapel is like.The sound is so good and the acoustics so perfect in the Chapel that the band sounds like they are playing in front of you.Even if you dont know this bands work take a chance on it.Read some of the reviews on amazon for more on the reactions to the dvd.The dts sound rivals the Boz Scaggs and James taylor releases as reference quality and I used it to set up my new digital receiver.


----------



## Kayook

I'd give up a "digit" if I knew that someone had filmed a show during Be-Bop-Deluxe's "Live in the Air Age" tour.

I remember waaaaay back watching them on "Saturday Night Special" playing a live set, Bill Nelson was a very underrated guitarist!


----------



## Yosh70

Hey Matt, I just picked up a " Ringo Starr and friends" DVD concert and Gary Brooker does 'A Whiter Shade of Pale' along with Peter Frampton, Jack Bruce (Cream) and Simon Kirke (Free). Awesome performance.


Jack sings "Sunshine of Your Love", Simon belts out " All Right Now" and Peter does an excellent rendition of "Norwegian Wood".

Along with Joe Walsh (Rocky Mountain Way) and Felix Cavaliere (Groovin') from the Rascals and many others, its a pretty sweet DVD.

These performances were filmed between 1989 and 1997 so video isnt the greatest but the audio is remixed in DTS and sounds pretty good.


JohnR_IN_LA would be pretty interested in this one as well if he doesnt have it already.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea Im reluctant to buy DVDs of bands like Procol Harum since strong material is a MUST IMHO, and ... I just dont remember them having built a decent song catalog. I suppose I could have missed them, or maybe they just weren't to my tastes.



"Frampton Live in Detroit DVD" is a perfect example:

He puts on a Good performance

The DVD production is superb: great recording and video

But it suffers from a weak song catalog.



So sometimes when these types of artists get added to a stageshow of a stronger performer, thats the concert to buy. Like how Prince added "Sly and the Family Stone" to his Rage 2000" concert DVD, that was awesome, Sly did a couple of their tunes, then they helped Prince do a couple tunes from his *uber* catalogue, and it turned out great.



So the Ringo DVD sounds interesting. I also ordered the Live Aid DVD


----------



## kenvt

I got the Live Aid dvd from the local library and was underwhelmed. So far I have watched disc one which features lots of mid-80's bands...


-Ken


----------



## Wakey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kenvt_
> *I got the Live Aid dvd from the local library and was underwhelmed. So far I have watched disc one which features lots of mid-80's bands...
> 
> 
> -Ken*



It was filmed in the mid 80's


----------



## mattg3

The ringo dvd was the reason I went for the procol harum dvd.Gary brookers performance was so good I needed more.


----------



## deronmoped

Be-Bop-Delux


Now that was some different music back during the 70's when I started to listen to them.


Still is.


Deron.


----------



## BruceOmega

Wow,


I can't believe I just discovered this thread. Very useful information, even if it did take quite awhile to read through all 26 pages.


I never saw Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder mentioned. I almost wore out my laser disc of this concert (LOL) because I liked the performance so much. Its a 4:3 format, but that was fine on my old, non HD TV.


I tried to buy a DVD version, but could not find one through normal DVD retail channels.


I did buy one off of eBay. Its a 16:9 format, and I think it has a DD 5.1 sound track (although I am not at home and can't verify at the moment). However, there seemed to be something lacking in PQ and AQ when I played it on my newer system with HDTV.


Has anyone else bought a DVD version of this concert? If so, how is the PQ and AQ?


Do you think my lack of enthusiasm for this DVD is because I've been spoiled by the quality of newer DVDs played on newer HT equipment?


Could I have gotten some kind of pirated copy which sacrificed PQ and AQ?


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## kenvt

Bruce,


This is definately a bootleg. This Pink Floyd disc is not commercially available in the states.


-Ken


----------



## BruceOmega

kenvt,


Thanks, that would explain it.


I actually bought a second DVD off of eBay becasue I could not find it commercially, the Rolling Stones Live at the Max. Same situation - really liked the 4:3 format, 2.0 sound track laser disc, but was underwhelmed by the DVD.


Oh well, buyer beware.


Bruce


----------



## kenvt

Bruce,


Don't ever buy that stuff off ebay. Most of it is available for free. There are many of us that trade out of print and unreleased video and audio. Check out www.easytree.org for audio and video.


-Ken


----------



## BruceOmega

kenvt,

Thanks for the link.


I have an off the wall question regarding the Roger Waters In The Flesh Live concert - is the left-handed guitar player, with the dark curly hair, playing a right-handed guitar rotated 180 degrees?


It looks like the thinnest string is at the top and the thickest is at the bottom. I had assumed left-handed players used left-handed guitars so the order of the strings is preserved- thickest at the top and thinnest at the bottom.


Bruce


----------



## BruceOmega

Wanted to mention three concert DVDs that I don't recall being discussed earlier in this thread (apologize if I missed them).


First is "Berlin intimate"

Video is 16:9 enhanced and PQ is excellent. AQ is good with DD 5.1, but only fair with DTS (vocals are muffled for example).


Second is "Steely Dan's two against nature"

The video is only 4:3, but it has both DTS and DD 5.1 sound tracks. PQ is very good. AQ is excellent.


The above are two quite different musical styles, but both were recorded live in a studio.


For this last one, I need to provide a huge caveat - I am not a fan of the peformer. However, my wife is, and I bought this for her.


Third is "Manilow Live!"

The video is 16:9 enhanced, it has both DTS and DD 5.1 sound tracks, and PQ and AQ are both excellent. I normally would not watch this personally, but when I played it for my wife, I found myself drawn in because of its technical excellence.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## FredProgGH

wow, so this thread is still around. Well, here's a new addition:


Primus: Halucinogenetics Live 2004.


If you're a fan, get it, now- heck, you probably have it already. Tim "Herb" Alexander is back and they play Frizzle Fry all the way through, and that's really all you need to know. Sound and PQ is fine- you see what you need to see and hear what you need to hear, Did I mention herb is back and they play Frizzlr Fry??


If you're not a fan, run- you won't like it.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FredProgGH_
> *wow, so this thread is still around. Well, here's a new addition:
> 
> 
> Primus: Halucinogenetics Live 2004.
> 
> 
> If you're a fan, get it, now- heck, you probably have it already. Tim "Herb" Alexander is back and they play Frizzle Fry all the way through, and that's really all you need to know. Sound and PQ is fine- you see what you need to see and hear what you need to hear, Did I mention herb is back and they play Frizzlr Fry??
> 
> 
> If you're not a fan, run- you won't like it.*



My buddy used to like em, are they from kind of the Metallica mold? I only like the best bands of that type of music... would I like em>?


----------



## outlier2

This is not uncommon for lefties. Take a look at a photo of Jimi Hendrix playing- same setup with the light strings on top. This makes it very hard to copy what they are playing from sight.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BruceOmega_
> *kenvt,
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> I have an off the wall question regarding the Roger Waters In The Flesh Live concert - is the left-handed guitar player, with the dark curly hair, playing a right-handed guitar rotated 180 degrees?
> 
> 
> It looks like the thinnest string is at the top and the thickest is at the bottom. I had assumed left-handed players used left-handed guitars so the order of the strings is preserved- thickest at the top and thinnest at the bottom.
> 
> 
> Bruce*


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *My buddy used to like em, are they from kind of the Metallica mold? I only like the best bands of that type of music... would I like em>?*



They're not Metallica at all; they're sort of a funky dissonant noise band with hooks. The drummer clearly listened to a lot of Rush but the band as a whole is just... nuts. They are a love or hate kind of thing... (btw they are also very funny. The singer basically knows he can't sing, the lyrics are strange and sarcastic and at one point they toured playing in penguin suits







) Try before you buy!! (If you can find an album called Sailing The Seas Of Cheese, it's probably their best work, and also the aforementioned Frizzle Fry).


----------



## deronmoped

Did someone mention "Steely Dan's two against nature"?


I giving my disc away, I tried real hard to listen to the music, but whoever the singer is (Donald Fagen?), is killing me with that nasal sounding voice. I did like their earlier stuff and he did not sound so nasal.


Deron.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

LOL Deron, I had one of their DVDs ( it was called Plush TV, or something like that), and I couldnt handle the the way the camerman was rivited to Donald Fagen's bad teeth most of the show.


The band is great, but thats one ugly dude, i would rather not see them..


----------



## Patrick TX

The Last Waltz is $7.50 at CC this week! SCREAMING DEAL! Too bad I paid $15







.


----------



## DaveInBerlinNJ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jcmccorm_
> *Jet - Family Style. Picked it up at Best Buy for $11.99.
> 
> 
> I watched this one all the way through the other night. PQ is so-so. Not great, but I've definitely seen worse.
> 
> 
> Audio (DTS even thoug it doesn't say on the box) sounds great. Vocals are clear as a bell.
> 
> 
> The best part is the music and the band. These guys are fun to watch. They are young and on top of their game. Check it out.
> 
> 
> Cary*



This DVD is a flat-out steal @ $11.99... and it's still available @ BB at that price.


You get the excellent live club performance, 6 good videos, and a brief tour documentary.

The concert soundtrack can be played in DTS (or DD or PCM).

I found the picture quality to be quite good... seemed to to be film-based, with a grainy dark gritty feel, that I believe was completely intentional. It absolutely fits the band's club performance.


I found just the live performances of "Cold Hard B!tch" and "Are You Gonna Be My Girl?" to be well worth the price of admission. Everything else is gravy.


Concert footage is 16:9 anamorphic.

Videos are 4:3.


The (excellent) black and white video for "Are you gonna be my girl?"will severely test the de-interlacer on your DVD player!... with all the curling thin black lines. For those unfamiliar with the band, this is the video used on the earlier iPod commercials (before the U2 commercial). I definitely saw some combing with my Momitsu. On the bright side, the Momi handles the 16:9-4:3 transitions seemlessly.


I really like this band. They rock. Excellent DVD. WELL worth the bargain price.


----------



## outlier2

This is one of my favorite threads that I've followed from the beginning. I wish we could break it up though as it is getting very very long and then move it over to the surround music forum where I think DVD concerts would be welcome!


----------



## Crunchyriff

I would LOVE to have anything of marginal to good quality by BeBop Deluxe and UFO (w/ Schenker)


These two guitarists were HUGE influences for me, and absolute MONSTER players.


Another ditto to anything by David Gilmour...


----------



## Griz92867

Finally finished going through the concert DVD loot I got for Christmas. Here are some quick reviews:


Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival - Clapton DVD are always a favorite of mine because they always have good PQ and Audio. I also like this one for its variety of musical genres. If you like guitar playing this one's for you. My favorite performances on this DVD are Steve Vai, Robert Cray, but, for me, Robert Randolph steals the show. He's a slide guitar phenom - Duane Allman, Carlos Santana, and Jimi Hendrix all rolled into one.


The Michael Schenker Group World Wide Live 2004 - this one surprised me it was much better than I expected. PQ and audio are pretty good. The crowd is lifeless (it was filmed somewhere in Poland) but the band gives a great performance running through his solo stuff and all the great UFO songs.


Soundstage presents Chicago Live in Concert - this one is O.K. It's better than their A&E Live by Request but it's definitely not as good as the Chicago/Earth Wind and Fire concert I saw on INHD this weekend. That was one of the best concert shows I've seen and I can't wait for the DVD release later this year. Also, I can't understand by they shot this in Hi-Definition and then release the DVD in 4:3 aspect ratio.


Gary Moore Live at Montreux - recorded in 1990 at the Montreux Jazz Festival this is a rockin good show. Good PQ (although picture is a bit dark) and good sound. If you like fast fingered rock blues (backed by a horn section) then Moore is your guy. The final instrumental "The Messiah will come Again" is worth the price of DVD alone. You will probably be seeing alot more from the "Live from Montreux" vaults as they have hired Eagle Vision to go through their recordings. I also have a Montreux concert of Emerson, Lake, and Palmer which is very good. Montreux was one of the first places to film concerts in hi-definition (starting in 1997)


Elton John Dream Ticket: this one is similar to the Rolling Stones "Four Flicks" released last year. 4 DVD's of 4 different concerts. All of them are good but I think Disc 2 when he's accompanied by his band, an orchestra, and a choir is the superior concert. They mixed the band up front and EJ's voice in the center channel and then put the orchestra in the surround speakers so you're just enveloped in sound.


Peter Gabriel Play - this one is not a concert DVD rather it's a solo career spanning collection of all his videos. The key though is that Daniel Lanois (with Peter Gabriel blessing) has re-mixed all these videos in 5.1 surround sound and presents them in 16:9 aspect ratio. This makes, I think, for a cool combination because you probably have not seen the video in a very long time but at the same time you're experiencing the audio re-mix for the first time. After Two and a half hours some of the videos and songs kind of seem the same but one cool feature this DVD has is a programmable 18 song jukebox where you can choose the songs you want to listen to and play them back in the order you want.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Nice reviews Griz... Gary Moore and Michael Shekner, woaah! I would like to see them at least once.


I may have to save my pennies for the Crossroads guitar festival though, that sounds awesome.



Crunchy, dont tell me that you dont have "David Gilmore In Concert" yet?

He replaces Roger's bass with a standup classical bassist and a cello... and it works. Audio quality is pretty much REFERENCE.


----------



## Crunchyriff

JohnR- no I don't .....yet!


That is soon to be remedied! I'm going to try to find the MSG WWL2004 DVD, too.


Thanks for the tips, guys! Oh YEAH!!


----------



## outlier2

I got Gilmour live recently. Very cool disk. You can see how Floyd broke up by watching the extras from the Roger Water's Live in the Flesh DVD and then watch Gilmour live. Water's has every moment choreographed in an exquisite display of musical genius. Gilmour starts out fiddling with his setup in front of the audience and his two guest singers are reading lyrics from pieces of paper and sound like they have never heard the song Comfortably Numb let alone sang it. Still, the sheer talent of Gilmour shines through and his accompanying band is great, just not as spot on as the Water's ensemble. I have no doubt that these clashing styles must have made it interesting backstage with Floyd. Both of these concerts are among my favorites with In the Flesh probably topping my all time favorite list.


Enjoy


----------



## scotty144

Simply Red....Live in London


----------



## mmcneff

One more vote for the Crossroads Guitar Festival DVD. This is a two disk set and has tons of great music on it. It gives a good sampling of what it was like at the festival (I was there for the main concert). Clapton played onstage with several of the groups which made it fun. I was disappointed that Jeff Beck didn't make the DVD. He and Clapton played a version of "Cause We Ended As Lovers" that was just incredible.


----------



## T-BoneZ




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BruceOmega_
> *kenvt,
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> I have an off the wall question regarding the Roger Waters In The Flesh Live concert - is the left-handed guitar player, with the dark curly hair, playing a right-handed guitar rotated 180 degrees?
> 
> 
> It looks like the thinnest string is at the top and the thickest is at the bottom. I had assumed left-handed players used left-handed guitars so the order of the strings is preserved- thickest at the top and thinnest at the bottom.
> 
> 
> Bruce*



Yup.. Forgot his name... That's the same way I learned it..


A friend of mine gave me some books .. Said reverse the pictures ..










I had to as the first guitar I ever had was a right handed in such a crappy condition it was even impossible to reverse the strings..



And to get back on this tread..


Dream Theater live in Japan... Get it ... Just make sure you have the 2nd printing w/o The Surround errors...


----------



## dvd maniac

Snowy White is the guitar players name from Roger Waters in the Flesh Live.


----------



## ScottF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dvd maniac_
> *Snowy White is the guitar players name from Roger Waters in the Flesh Live.*



Doyle Bramhall II is the left-handed guitar player. Snowy White is the other guy and has toured with Pink Floyd since the 70's. Tim Renwick replaced Snowy for the PULSE tour.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I dont know about you guys, but I wasnt impressed with Doyle Bramhall, he seemed unnecesssary, other than the fact that his hot wife was a key backup singer on the tour.


Snowy White played the classic electric guitar ala David Gilmour

And Andy Fairweather-Low played the note bending blues guitar that Eric Clapton originally played on Roger Water's solo works.


I loved Andy's work with that red guitar on the last set, wooah..


Doyle was just kind of there, and he seemed a bit awkward at times... It wasn't a bad thing, I just don't think he brought much to the table..


-------------


They basically had 4 guitarists (including Roger on bass), plus that awesome keyboardist used a guitar at one point, lol.


----------



## ScottF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by outlier2_
> *I got Gilmour live recently. Very cool disk. You can see how Floyd broke up by watching the extras from the Roger Water's Live in the Flesh DVD and then watch Gilmour live. Water's has every moment choreographed in an exquisite display of musical genius. Gilmour starts out fiddling with his setup in front of the audience and his two guest singers are reading lyrics from pieces of paper and sound like they have never heard the song Comfortably Numb let alone sang it. Still, the sheer talent of Gilmour shines through and his accompanying band is great, just not as spot on as the Water's ensemble. I have no doubt that these clashing styles must have made it interesting backstage with Floyd. Both of these concerts are among my favorites with In the Flesh probably topping my all time favorite list.
> 
> 
> Enjoy*



David Gilmour Live was part of the semi-acoustic Meltdown Festival concert at London's Royal Festival Hall in June 2001. He had to figure out how to pull it off because he had never tried playing Floyd tunes "un-plugged" in front of an audience. He was understandably nervous. As to who had the better show? In The Flesh was a full-band world tour so sure, there was a lot more to the production. David Gilmour Live performed only five shows, two of which were months apart. Both concerts are great.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Gilmour's voice is an instrument unto itself. That french song he sings early on the disc is amazing.


There are some uneven moments, like 2 performances of Comfortably numb (why bother), but the 5.1 sound is near reference, and a bonus is an excellent 2 channel pcm track.


The cello sounds awesome, Gilmour did a great job freshening up some of those old tunes.



-------------


Roger just sets out to do the perfect rock show, he dots every i, and of course, he succeeds.


----------



## Crunchyriff




> Quote:
> Water's has every moment choreographed in an exquisite display of musical genius. Gilmour starts out fiddling with his setup in front of the audience and his two guest singers are reading lyrics from pieces of paper and sound like they have never heard the song Comfortably Numb let alone sang it.



Well, I don't know about you, but if you view Gilmour's vast and extensive list of studio credits, and compare it to Waters' pretty much non-existent list outside of PF, that will tell you who is more the "professional". Period.


Unorganized hacks don't get invited back very much to sessions, if at all...


----------



## deronmoped

Did anyone mention "Billy Idol Story Tellers", someone must have. The video is pretty good, Billy tells alot of interesting stories about how the songs came about.


What is totally awesome about this concert is the audio, the DTS is incredible, it puts allmost all of my other concert videos to shame. I can not even think of one that has the dynamic range of this DVD.


I have always wondered if a music system could come close to giving you the feeling of real live excellent audio. Well this disc demonstrated that the source material is a huge part of it.


In this DVD the kick drum hits you like it should, the lead guitar is just plain fun to listen to. This sucker is referance for audio.


Deron.


----------



## outlier2

I thought Bramhall largely carried the show. He plays the lead for most of the songs and showed great deference to Gilmour's compositions by playing them very close to the original rather than straying into his own style. Snowy was awesome and filled in nicely when needed (yeah, tone baby). I thought Andy Fairweather Low was useless. He plays some backup bass and a few minor guitar spots. His only solo was... well, the most embarassing piece of guitar work I've ever seen filmed. Andy is a phenomenal talent but this disk does not flatter him at all. Whether it was Water's choices or Andy had a bad night-- who knows. Still, watch the show closely and you will see that Bramhall is carrying the heavy load on all the technical stuff. Plus, he sings several of the songs so I'm finding it hard to fathom how he was the unnecessary player and not Fairweather Low. Gilmour is the man though and his show is the one to watch if you want to see his great skill on the guitar (plus his disk has a super cool section where they show closeups of his fingering for the songs- absolute heaven for players). These are two great disks and you would really have to hate music to not like these shows. But, as I said, Gilmour's group looks more thrown together and disorganized than Waters'. I mean, reading lyrics for comfortably numb from a piece of paper! What were they thinking????





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *I dont know about you guys, but I wasnt impressed with Doyle Bramhall, he seemed unnecesssary, other than the fact that his hot wife was a key backup singer on the tour.
> 
> 
> Snowy White played the classic electric guitar ala David Gilmour
> 
> And Andy Fairweather-Low played the note bending blues guitar that Eric Clapton originally played on Roger Water's solo works.
> 
> 
> I loved Andy's work with that red guitar on the last set, wooah..
> 
> 
> Doyle was just kind of there, and he seemed a bit awkward at times... It wasn't a bad thing, I just don't think he brought much to the table..
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> 
> They basically had 4 guitarists (including Roger on bass), plus that awesome keyboardist used a guitar at one point, lol.*


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by outlier2_
> *(plus his disk has a super cool section where they show closeups of his fingering for the songs- absolute heaven for players).*



What's this about? I don't remeber this feature. Are we talking about David Gilmour in Concert?


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yep! The Gilmour disk has a special section that shows closeups of the master's fingers at work, very nice!


Reminds me of an Eric Clapton concert I went to around 1978, it was the "Slowhand Tour", and it was at the Capital Center in Washington DC.


They had big screens, even back then, and they showed Eric Clapton's hands, on a 40 foot screen, in the center of the pot smoke covered stadium


I finally figured out why they called Eric "slow hand" his hand looked like it was strumming, but in actuality he was hitting several notes every time his hand went down the fretboard....


----------



## outlier2

Cool. I'll have to pick that one up. For a real mind bender, pick up the DVD-Audio by Steve Stevens (Idol's guitar player) called 'Flamenco a go go". Awesome guitar but totally not in the Billy Idol genre. It is hard to classify but it is basically instrumental guitar. There is also a DVD video so you can see some of the guitar playing live- very impressive. The sound quality of the DVD-A is reference quality. It would be a showcase piece for DVD-Audio fans.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deronmoped_
> *Did anyone mention "Billy Idol Story Tellers", someone must have. The video is pretty good, Billy tells alot of interesting stories about how the songs came about.
> 
> 
> What is totally awesome about this concert is the audio, the DTS is incredible, it puts allmost all of my other concert videos to shame. I can not even think of one that has the dynamic range of this DVD.
> 
> 
> I have always wondered if a music system could come close to giving you the feeling of real live excellent audio. Well this disc demonstrated that the source material is a huge part of it.
> 
> 
> In this DVD the kick drum hits you like it should, the lead guitar is just plain fun to listen to. This sucker is referance for audio.
> 
> 
> Deron.*


----------



## pg_rider




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by outlier2_
> *I thought Andy Fairweather Low was useless. He plays some backup bass and a few minor guitar spots. His only solo was... well, the most embarassing piece of guitar work I've ever seen filmed.*



+1. I still can't figure what his purpose is. Oh, what solo are you referring to? I don't recall him having a solo....


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deronmoped_
> *Did anyone mention "Billy Idol Story Tellers", someone must have.*



Definitely one of my favs. The audio is terrific.


htomei


----------



## ScottF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pg_rider_
> *+1. I still can't figure what his purpose is. Oh, what solo are you referring to? I don't recall him having a solo....*



Someone had to play bass while Roger Waters played guitar... Some of Rogers bass parts were overdubbed too.


The solo (if you wanna call it that) was in Money. He strums some weird chord variations. I though it was pretty cool myself.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watched half of it last nite, and I retract what i said about Doyle Bramhall, he carries 1/3 of the main guitar load easy.


In fact, they seem to divide the guitar duties up remarkably evenly, almost all the playing is well done, and you can hear each individual guitar. Doyle did some cool stuff on "Amused To Death", and I love Andy on "Every Stranger's Eyes". Snowy was just awesome










The keyboardist plays some awesome guitar on "Pigs", and Roger even picks up the guitar a few times.


Lol 5 guitarists....


----------



## pg_rider




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *
> 
> plus that awesome keyboardist used a guitar at one point, lol.*



His name is Jon Carin and he's awesome! His performance of Dogs is a tour de force -- singing, playing guitar, and playing keyboards.


Interesting note -- he was the keyboardist on the Sound of Thunder tour with Gilmour et. al. I think he might have been on the Pulse tour as well???


----------



## ksoza

That "in The Flesh" Waters DVD is one of the best - a rare treat from beginning to end. I also thought Doyle's guitar and singing work was incredible and the disk is a goldmine of picture and sound.


Only one lately that impressed my sonically was the "Boz Scaggs Hits Live". Might have to be of an advanced age to really appreciate, but a clean and masterfully mixed live show by a veteran of some very soulfull songs done better than a quarter century ago.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ksoza_
> *Only one lately that impressed my sonically was the "Boz Scaggs Hits Live". Might have to be of an advanced age to really appreciate, but a clean and masterfully mixed live show by a veteran of some very soulfull songs done better than a quarter century ago.*



Totally agree - this is one of my favorites too. All other things being equal I prefer disks that are shot in a more intimate setting, vs the big productions in arenas and stadiums. I'll take good musicianship and sound quality over flash and showmanship anyday.


----------



## Lawler1

The music of "Blast" (Music In Motion)


Just Brass (30-35 total) and percussion(20-25 total) in a theater in London.


Available in DD 5.1 and sounds tremendous.


Everything from Count Basie to Chuck Mangione to Bolero (Theme from the movie "10").


This will hit you between the eyes and ears!


Thanks,


Lawler 1


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JBaumgart_
> *Totally agree - this is one of my favorites too. All other things being equal I prefer disks that are shot in a more intimate setting, vs the big productions in arenas and stadiums. I'll take good musicianship and sound quality over flash and showmanship anyday.*



Sounds like a match, you don't have to worry about showmanship with Boz Skaggs, that one album wonder is about as animated as a praying mantis at that show


----------



## ksoza

Agree that the Boz concert, shot in a small theater in San Fran, is very intimate and Boz is not Ozzie. To be fair, it is basically a live studio recording with a small audience. The overall performance however is excellent and the band, clearly seasoned studio pros, deliver the goods without fanfare nor upstaging. Boz's strong stage presence is telegraphed more by his voicing and emotional interest in his songs as opposed to a rousing live act. The benefit of the studio environment is stellar sound and controlled lighting and this is a disk that can play in the background or be enjoyed as a full concert.


----------



## BruceOmega

Have others noticed discrepencies in the video perspectives listed for these discs on the web?


I compiled a list of DVDs mentioned in this thread that looked like they would be of interest and that I don't already own. I then went to deepdiscountdvd.com and noticed what seemed like an unusually large number listed as full frame 1.33 video when my strong preference is widescreen Anamorphic.


I then went to dvdempire.com and noticed the two sites were not consistent. For example, Allison Krauss + Union Station Live on deepdiscount has the video listed as 1.33 full frame, while the same DVD at dvdempire lists 1.78:1 (Anamorphic).


How do I tell what is correct?


Do they only release concert DVDs in one perspective?


Is it possible both deepdiscount and dvdempire can be wrong?


Do I need to go to B&M to verify the perspective in person, assuming they even have it in stock?


By the way, I really appreciate the recommendations and discussions in this thread.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## sprint8

I find that playing concert DVDs to be the perfect way to show off my home theater. You can talk over the music and answer all the usual questions that come from a first time viewer. I really enjoy the Boz Scaggs or Hell Freezes Over DVD for the amazing sound and picture quality that is possible with a small environment. They are the first in my player for the wow factor. As the evening progresses, I start playing something like Guess Who - Running back to Canada or Rush - Rush in Rio were sound quality isn't possible with that large a venue. The performance is still amazing and everyone seems to talk about and enjoy these just as much as the first two, maybe more. Stories come out of old Guess Who concerts and the good times or how amazing a drummer Neil Peart is. My point is I was the only one who knew the picture wasn't as great and I wasn't going to spoil their enjoyment by mentioning it. They still loved it and were absorbed into the concert.


No one has mentioned Rod Stewart - One night only Live at Royal Albert Hall


If you like his music this is an excellent DVD on all accounts, especially performance. WAF is very high and the price is cheap too.


----------



## sprint8

Bruce as far as i know there is only one aspect ratio released, but I may be wrong. I have seen this before even on packaging that was listed wrong or not at all. My guess is someone looked at the packaging and didn't see a AR so they entered 4:3 in the catalog. What DVDS were in question?


Allison Krauss is 1.78:1 for sure and a very good DVD for PQ and AQ


----------



## BruceOmega

sprint8,


I did not specifically note which were in question. It was a subjective feeling that too many were showing up as 1.33 on deepdiscountdvd when I knew this thread was more interested in widescreen.


However, a second example is Doobie Brothers Live at Wolf Trap- 1.33 on deepdiscount and 1.85:1 Color (Anamorphic) on dvdempire.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## mattg3

Two things, yes the rod stewart live at albert hall is amazing for pq and presentation,in fact most things at the albert hall are great to look at,check out robbie williams live at the albert for a real spectacle that also pays homage to music of the past.another good choice that is the exact opposite is the intimate procol harum live at union chapel that presents a seasoned band at the top of their game playing their hearts out.The dts sound is the best i ever heard on dvd.

my second point is that deep discount is the best place to shop for concerts but has a lot of wrong info on screen aspects ratios etc.


----------



## Kayook

sprint8,

just an FYI; Alex Lifeson is the guitarist, Neil Peart is the amazing drummer for Rush. Sorry, reading that gave me the "twitches".


Now if they would only re-master the three Rush concerts that were available on VHS...


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattg3_
> *.....my second point is that deep discount is the best place to shop for concerts but has a lot of wrong info on screen aspects ratios etc.*



I absolutely agree - on both counts. I buy almost all of my dvds from DDD, but I depend on this site and others for info on aspect ratios, etc., as DDD often gets it wrong.


htomei


----------



## Dallas777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sprint8_
> *I find that playing concert DVDs to be the perfect way to show off my home theater.*



As far as I'm concerned, Concert Videos are the reason God invented Home Theater in the first place!


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dallas777_
> *As far as I'm concerned, Concert Videos are the reason God invented Home Theater in the first place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Absolutely!!! While I own over 800 dvds and lds, the only ones which I view repeatedly are my concert videos.


htomei


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I cant get over the fact of having Joe Satriani, or Led Zepplin playing in your living room, in almost life-like size and sound. I've been to a bunch of concerts in my life, and they are getting more expensive every year, to the point of being almost ridiculous.


So I kept upgrading my HT until the concert DVDs seemed pretty awesome, then I slowed down a bit, hah.


Nice movie playback is just a bonus


----------



## Crunchyriff

I have the "Storytelling Billy Idol" DVD.


Yes, the sound is great.


Yes, Billy "talks".


Yes, Billy still has his face buried in the "candy bag".


what a yammering, sad display. (for the most part)


Wish he would have just shut up, and sang...


This is your brain on drugs.


----------



## SteveRS




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BruceOmega [/
> 
> 
> However, a second example is Doobie Brothers Live at Wolf Trap- 1.33 on deepdiscount and 1.85:1 Color (Anamorphic) on dvdempire.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce [/b]
> _


_


HDnet was playing The Doobies at WT this month in high definition and DD5.1.

The old guys can still rock now that Tom Johnston is back.

Nice to have this on HD-DVR now._


----------



## SteveRS




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Crunchyriff_
> *I have the "Storytelling Billy Idol" DVD.
> 
> 
> Yes, the sound is great.
> 
> 
> Yes, Billy "talks".
> 
> 
> Yes, Billy still has his face buried in the "candy bag".
> 
> 
> what a yammering, sad display. (for the most part)
> 
> 
> Wish he would have just shut up, and sang...
> 
> 
> This is your brain on drugs.*




That is why they call it Storytellers.

Billy was just being himself, an aging punk which cracked me up a few times!

If you want to skip the story, hit the next-->chapter button.

Takes you right to the start of the song.


I agree with the incredible dynamics and clarity on this one. They don't get any better than this.

Steve's recent flamenco guitar work really shows in his acoustic versions of _White Wedding_ and _Rebel Yell_.

And Billy's vocals can still range from raunchy to honey sweet.

Great musicianship allround and well defined recording by master technicians.


Only drawback is 4:3 video but looks good for 4:3, so don't let that hold you back.


----------



## sprint8

Thanks Kayook.. I knew it was Neil Peart LOL Can I blame it on the odd odor in the concert last time I saw them live back in the late 70s when they played a bar called Duffy's in Hamilton, Ontario.


I have another dvd from Rush called Rush Chronicles but I wouldn't recommend it. I'm not sure if thats one of the ones you mentioned on vhs.


----------



## Crunchyriff




> Quote:
> That is why they call it Storytellers.



Understood, but he goes WAY out there more than a few times...like I said, you can easily tell he's still deep into the mind-altering substances, you can see it manifest as the concert unfolds...


I was always a BIG Rebel Yell fan (great, great tunes); but I won't give place or make excuses for people racking their lives with the 'stuff'. You'd think at that age they'd grow up and get a clue. It's very very sad. As a musician I've been real close to that 'side of life' and have had a bird's eye view over the years of MANY talented people ruining (or ending) lives due to drugs. It's all about choices, and I know firsthand.


Back to the disk- That soundtrack is just stellar. I love it. Steve Stevens is a HUGE player. Great chops, taste, and tone.


----------



## Kayook

sprint8,

Is Chronicles just music videos? I would love to see that old vid they did, was it "The Trees"?


The three VHS concerts I have are the "Exit...Stage Left" concert, "Show of Hands" and "Grace Under Pressure". All great performances that I would love to see on DVD & hear in PLIIx










I would also dearly love to see a Steve Morse concert DVD or a Dregs concert or Leo Kottke, maybe some Michael Hedges (I could keep going).


----------



## sprint8

Kayook... It is just videos. The Trees is included along with 13 other videos. I picked it up really cheap and I believe it is still available in Canada. The quality isn't very good, but it does give a look back at Rush in their early years.


----------



## Crunchyriff

Too bad Live in Rio's sound is sub-par...I'd spring for that. Been a Rush fan from the 1st album through G.U.P.


Can you imagine how COOL "All the Worlds' A Stage" would be on DVD?


----------



## Rick Bertuzzi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by josesol_
> *OPETH - LAMENTATIONS.
> 
> 16:9 anamorphic, DD/DTS.
> 
> the most amazing and beautiful music from a progressive rock group I have heard in years. A masterpiece....
> 
> If you dig prog. rock, run and buy it!!!!*



I also recommend this to anyone who likes prog. rock/heavy metal. The set after the intermission is very heavy (growling involved but atleast the singer is good at it).


This band hails from Sweden and man they are incredibly talented musicians. They are so "tight" ... I can't believe how well they play live. The dvd was pretty cheap (around CDN$15) so I picked it up and bought a bunch of their CDs soon afterwards.

mini review 


Rick.


----------



## Patrick TX




> Quote:
> you can easily tell he's still deep into the mind-altering substances, you can see it manifest as the concert unfolds...



I haven't seen it yet, but now I'm curious. How can you easily tell? Did he have a boulder hanging out of his nose? Was he doing lines between songs? I don't get how ANYONE could really know.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Crunchyriff_
> *...I won't give place or make excuses for people racking their lives with the 'stuff'. You'd think at that age they'd grow up and get a clue. It's very very sad. As a musician I've been real close to that 'side of life' and have had a bird's eye view over the years of MANY talented people ruining (or ending) lives due to drugs. It's all about choices, and I know firsthand.*



Lol the guy looks alot more fit than your average overweight American. He cruises across the country on motorcycles, plays a few shows, seems to have a pretty cool life .


Theres lots of great arts thave have been done stoned, drunk, sober, crazy, depressed, in anger or angst .... etc etc .... for me to give a hoot what artists do behind closed doors.


----------



## Crunchyriff




> Quote:
> Theres lots of great arts thave have been done stoned, drunk, sober, crazy, depressed, in anger or angst



I would certainly agree.



> Quote:
> Lol the guy looks alot more fit than your average overweight American. He cruises across the country on motorcycles, plays a few shows, seems to have a pretty cool life .



Fit? perhaps. Don't mistake not overweight for "fit". As far as how his life appears, well you know what they say about appearances...trust me, I've seen and been behind the scenes, and once you get past the, uhh, smoke and mirrors; the hype; and the "window dressing" of celebrity, you'd be surprised how shallow, hollow, and void some of these people's lives REALLY are. Been there, done that.


What they do behind close doors I have no control over nor do I care to; but when and IF I pay good money to see someone live, I want to see a professional on top of the game, not someone dragging their monkey out onstage. What I'm saying, is that it's sad what I see in Billy in his mannerisms and such between songs. At his age he should have pulled back from "the edge" he was teetering over, years ago.


I for one, had no idea how great life really was, really IS, until I finally lived it through sober eyes.


That being said- whatever Billy's 'condition', great music is just that- great music, and at least he pulled it off without a major trainwreck..


----------



## sprint8

I bought INXS Live Baby Live DVD and watching Michael Hutchence is really eerie. Excellent DVD for performance from Wembley Stadium. Michael looked like he was oblivious to what was going on around him. What a waste.


----------



## SteveRS

Please go have yourself some fun.

You are bumming me out, man.


----------



## outlier2

Billy's a punk. What do you expect? When it really starts to affect the performance then I get pissed. Rolling stones four flicks could be an anti-drug ad (this is your non-functioning musician's brain after years of too many drugs).


----------



## deronmoped

Billy gave us the whole story in this video.


Would it have really been Billy Idol if he had changed something?


Anyways does it really matter what he does with his body as long as he gets the job done? Hell, he could of gave up drugs and turned to a life of fast food.


Which would be worse, a 500 pound Billy Idol that can not perform anymore and croaks of a heart attack at 45. Or what we have on the DVD.


I did see him in concert a couple of years ago and he still performed great and did not seem to be high. In fact he is going to be here again in a month or two. Most of these performers that last this long seem to get away from the drugs at some point.


Deron.


----------



## Crunchyriff




> Quote:
> Rolling stones four flicks could be an anti-drug ad (this is your non-functioning musician's brain after years of too many drugs).










rofl


----------



## Patrick TX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Crunchyriff_
> *Understood, but he goes WAY out there more than a few times...like I said, you can easily tell he's still deep into the mind-altering substances, you can see it manifest as the concert unfolds...*



I guess your not going to tell us how hou know this. Is it some sort of Jedi like intuition, or do you have some evidence. My wife has been sober for 9 years, and she doesn't have such a sixth sense.


----------



## markeetaux

Eric Clapton's Crossroads-Guitar Festival looked and sounded great!!


----------



## Tom Grooms

Don't know if its been covered already (I jumped into this thread late) but EC's One more Car, One more Rider is a reference quality recording and a fantastic performance. I give it my highest recommendation.


----------



## Crunchyriff

Well, I've been sober for 14 years, and there's no "sixth sense" about it. "Jedi intuition." Pfft. Why be a smarta$$ Patrick?


The lack of personal class towards others around here among some amazes me.


When you've been around users enough you can see it "hitting them": the way they act sober as opposed to when they are flying- (or coming down) furthermore, when you see the concert, you'll know exactly what I'm talking about. If your wife really was on drugs at one time, she'll concede this. There are a few drugs which can allow you to be " covert user"; what I mean is the avg person won't be able to tell if your're using or not.


Have you seen the concert? If not, go see it. Draw your own conclusion.


The music is great. Have fun. I'm not going to argue with you. Why be contentious?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I just unsealed "Live Aid" tonite, and am again astounded by this event. Its gotta be the largest musical event of all time...there must be 50 bands in this huge satellite simulcast between 1 stadium in NY, and one in UK. Too many bands to mention.


I skipped around a bit, Queen, Elvis Costello, Paul McCartney, Black Sabbath ... I started with Sting playing "Roxanne", and his voice is crystal clear, he hits all the notes of that incredibly difficult song.


Some of the more elaborate performances are toned down a little because of setup concerns, Like Queen's"Bohemian Rhapsody" was truncated, but then they go right into an excellent 80s tune called "Radio Ga-Ga".


There were some suprisingly strong performances, by some bands I had low expectations for. REO Speedwagon performs "Roll with the Changes" with the Beach Boys doing the backup vocals, outstanding performance. I love that guitarist of REO, they need to let him let loose a little more.


Paul Mcartney alone on a darkened stage, playing a rousing version of "Let It Be" on the Grand Piano, to 100 thousand people, amazing.


Audio quality ranges from acceptable to excellent, video quality is generally very good, but with some soft segments. Anamorphic Widescreen.


And the humanity of this event is just astounding. I'll try to add more later as i digest this 4 DVD set.


----------



## DaveInBerlinNJ

Live Aid was in Philly, not NYC. Old JFK stadium, I lived about 15 minutes away at the time... and yes, it was pretty cool.


----------



## mattg3

Live aid is anamorphic widescreen?this is sounding better already.how is the audio and is it dolby digital 5.1 or just 2.0?


----------



## pg_rider

Paul Young's performance of "Everytime You Go" on Disc 1 of the Live Aid set gives me chills for some reason. Such a great "80's-style" performace!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

DTS 5.1, Dolby 5.1 and PCM stereo..


There is a huge quantity of music on this set. Stong performances, I caught a couple more before bedtime: Eric Clapton with a full band, Patty Labelle doing a soulful version of "Give Peace a Chance", Marsalis does Sax for a bunch of the acts...


Criticism: Instrumentation overall is not well miked, its there but dont expect studio quality. Theres not a whole bunch of guitar solos or anything, so its a vocal slanted performance, which is common with these kind of charity events. For some reason the instrumentalists don't want to make it "all about them", I guess.


Theres several 80s flash-in-the-pan acts, many of them not great. But they do their hit competently and then Freddie Mercury ( or someone like that) walks on the stage, and you we start yelling at our kids " You gotta stop homework and see this band!"


Hey does anyone remember a band called "Flash In The Pan"? They are not on this disc, but were incredible. It was run by a brother of one of the AC/DC members, but was keyboard/synth oriented, with very thoughtful lyrics.. The chorus went like this :


"I said Hey, hey, Hey Saint Peter"

"been down to London Town"

" It really feels like Hell"

"Hell"

"It really feels like Hell"


I collected the next 2 albums which were excellent. May have to do a search for them on CD.


----------



## mattg3

most internet stores are listing live aid as full screen 1:33 aspect ratio.Is live aid really presented in widescreen anamorphic(no bars on top or bottom of screen] John ?Ive put off buyinng this because heard it was only full screen release.i also read there is a dts option.how does that sound in comparison to the 5.1 option? thanks john


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I listened to the Stereo output for a song, was fine.

Then I listened the rest of the nite on DTS.

Theres a Dolby 5.1 mode too.


Like I said, sound quality overall good, many songs borderline excellent, but with some detectible faults in sound quality on a few songs too.


The songs with only a couple things to mike, generally sound very good. Mcartney and the ground piano on "Let It be" is a fabulous recording.

About what you would expect.


Video Correction, I guess its 4:3, I ran it in fullscreen mode and it looked fine though. I never noticed that I had it stretched


----------



## kenvt

Live aid is NOT widescreen, I just rented it from the library. It was shot 4:3 for TV and that what is on the disc. These discs feature some of the most unmemorable video footage ever. Lots of forgotten (for a reason) bands. The only reason it was put out now was because of bootleggers selling it on ebay. The only compelling reason to buy is to make a donation to african famine relief.


-ken


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The biggest Rock concert ever, is unmemorable? Watching Sting hit all those notes in Roxanne was almost worth the price for me. Watching Ozzy play with Black Sabbath, David Bowie and Elton John, The list goes on and on.


I guess we all have our tastes, but this event is a "must have" for anyone who loves either 70s or 80s Rock (some 60s in there as well). About 30% of the acts are not household names, this is true. But about half of them are decent.


I would also recomend it for general concert buffs, 2 stadiums filled and connected via satellite is an amazing sight.


Also, if you are socially concious, its kind of cool to see a couple-hundred thousand people in a group hug. And to think, one person organized this.

If Bob Geldoff did nothing else in his life, but this one event, he will still go down in history for hundreds of years.


----------



## mattg3

Which chieftains dvd do people recommend buying?


----------



## penticton102

i picked up U2 go home"live from slane castle ireland " and i just love it, not really a fan of live music cause most of the time they sing out out tune etc, but the boys did a really good job on this disk and is a must for all U2 fans...........


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Matt,


'Down the Old Plank Road" ( I may not have the exact wording right) is an excellent recording and good video. It does have mini-documentaries/interviews between the performances, but they are well done and short.


I love all those cool acoustical instruments those guys use










I think the performance beats the heck out of Allison Krause, though the Krause audio quality may be a notch better (not much).


I cant remember all the details of its technical formats, but theres a screenshot in the gallery in my signature


----------



## mattg3

Thanks john now get procol harum live at union chapel and you will thank me.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattg3_
> *Thanks john now get procol harum live at union chapel and you will thank me.*



I know Matt has been raving about this disk for quite some time. But has anyone else seen it and think that it's great? I don't rememeber seeing any other recommendations for this. I haven't seen it myself but am considering buying it based on Matt's recommendation. But there was a negative comment on this disk in another thread about a week or 2 ago.


Ed


----------



## mattg3

Go to amazon for some buyer reviews.I was not a great fan of the band but got it based on their reviews and it just grew on me.It has such perfect dts sound and the upfront presence on all the instruments makes everything i have head since then sound weak and muffled.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattg3_
> *Go to amazon for some buyer reviews.I was not a great fan of the band but got it based on their reviews and it just grew on me.It has such perfect dts sound and the upfront presence on all the instruments makes everything i have head since then sound weak and muffled.*



I'll give it a try. But I was kinda hoping someone else would second your recommendation. Like I said, the only other comment I heard on this disk was negative.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Matt, did you say that Procol Harum was on the Live Aid 4 DVD set?

I dont see em listed ....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Matt, did you say that Procol Harum was on the Live Aid 4 DVD set?
> 
> I dont see em listed ....*



No - Matt is talking about a separate Procol Harum DVD called Live at Union Chapel.


Ed


----------



## mattg3

If you want to learn more on this band that have been around since 1966 or so go to beyondthepale.com which is their official website.If you want to hear what they sound like spend some time on amazon in the audio cd section listening to sound bites.The are very classically oriented and really have three lead instruments.Grand piano.organ and a very blues oriented guitar.The bass and drums for me really sold me on the union chapel dvd.I have never heard bass and drums recorded so upfront.maybe its because I have a digital receiver(xr50) but I cant get enough of it and put in in for a few songs almost every day.They have another dvd called live at Copenhagen that i got but was disappointed in the sound and picture quality.It has a good performance and a nice 45 minutes of the band in rehearsal but i dont recommend it to anyone unless they are a true fan. Get live at union chapel dvd and hopefully the team that recorded that one will stay together and record another procol harum concert of different tunes in the future.


----------



## Mark4Mich

I second Matt's recommendation. The DTS track on Procol Harum Live at the Union Chapel is outstanding. The vocals and the keyboards are especially strong, and even my wife, who's not into this stuff, was impressed with Whiter Shade of Pale.


----------



## mattg3

thanks mark,I thought I was hanging out here on my own with my recommendation.


----------



## flynbmw

A "rookie" here but I am enjoying this "thread...


I enjoy concert DVD's and feel that are a great way to enjoy live performances that I could not attend. Just finishing up with my HT set-up so some of my recommendations come from a 2-channel perspective.


Eric Clapton- One More Car, One More Rider...

Roger Waters- The Wall-Live in Berlin

NIN- All This and Nothing (I think this is the title)

Anything by Zappa Live. He always used excellent musicians and his bands were "tight" as **** live.


Keep the reviews coming. My "to buy" list gets longer and longer...


Harold


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Live aid is NOT widescreen, I just rented it from the library. It was shot 4:3 for TV and that what is on the disc. These discs feature some of the most unmemorable video footage ever. Lots of forgotten (for a reason) bands. The only reason it was put out now was because of bootleggers selling it on ebay. The only compelling reason to buy is to make a donation to african famine relief.



I have to disagree with this comment. I think that this is some of the most memorable music. In my opinion bands like the ones on the Live Aid discs were classic and so much better than 99% of the new bands today. Just because it was not filmed in HD or has excellent transfer quality doesn't take away from the performance of these great bands.


For me, concert dvds are all about performance, for which I define as how well the bands perform and sound. PERIOD.


----------



## antennahead

A litte trivia that I'm not sure if it was noted. Procol Harum's original guitarist was Robin Trower, who later went solo and became quite big in his own right.


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Robin Trowler - Bridge of Sighs, I love that guy! He couldnt sing, but man he could play.


I had one album of his called BLT, and had the most incredible BLT sandwich on the cover, lol


----------



## antennahead

Bridge of Sighs has been digitally remastered and includes a live concert as well, it really sounds killer now. What irks me about the Live Aid DVD is what they left out. I have the entire concert on Beta in stereo, great pic and sound quality. They left out some choice stuff including some of Neil Youngs performance.


John


----------



## kezug

Has anyone seen the Live Aid DVD? I know this isnt the best in sound or picture quality, but the event itself was pretty amazing when you think about it. If the music and/or artists dont make it for you, then its a hoot to just make fun of the clothes/styles of the mid 80's. (ie. see Bono wearing thigh high boots with 3 inch heels)


However, unbeknownst to me David Gilmour plays guitar on one of the Spandau Ballet songs. I wasnt actually watching at the time the song started but gilmour's telltale guitar style was easily recognized and sure enough when I looked up, it was him.


I have only watched disc 1 of 4. This DVD definetly makes a good one for casual party (again, when not caring about PQ and SQ)


----------



## JBaumgart

Another nod here for Bela Fleck & The Fleckstones "Live at the Quick" which I just picked up. Great variety, great muscians, well-produced DVD - really enjoyed it.


----------



## shugazer9

I recently checked out the Moody Blues Live In France 1970. It was not the most well-shot concert flick but the performances were incredible- almost to the point that I thought they had to be lip-synching. Worth a rent for sure.


----------



## plasmamaniac




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by htomei22_
> *Bought this based on recommendations in this thread. Generally enjoyed it, but.....
> 
> 
> Why did he not include "Last Worthless Evening", one of his very best songs, imho; and,
> 
> 
> What was up with that weird rendition of "Hotel California"?? Was he (and his trombone blaring accomplices) channelling ZZ Top and a mariachi band? Am I the only one who appreciates it when the song on a DVD concert sounds at least vaguely the same as it did on the original recording which made it a hit in the first place??!!! Well, at least I have a good version on the Eagles' "Hell Freezes Over" DVD (which I also bought based on recommendations in this thread - thank you very much!)
> 
> 
> hatomei*



Alot of artists get tired of doing the same old song the same old way even though that is the way that we are used to hearing it. I absolutely loved the new rendition of Hotel California and it is my favorite song on the DVD.


----------



## HT Gearhead

I know this has been asked before but I didn't see a response. Can any Doors fans out there tell me what are some of their better albums and Concert DVDs to get? Thanks


----------



## Lee K

I just read through this entire thread after stumbling upon it a couple hours ago.


I was EXTREMELY impressed with all of the Roger Waters - In the Flesh recognition (it IS the best Concert DVD I have EVER seen). Also the Diana Krall - Live In Paris DVD is my other favorite. I just love that DVD -- it's just one of those performances that I really feel apart of when I watch it.


However, I cannot believe this DVD wasn't mentioned...

*1. Paul Simon - You're The One* - Unbelievable music. Unbelievable sound quality. Video quality is VERY tolerable (not even CLOSE to being unpleasant in any way), but nothing "reference." The amount of exotic instruments and unique musical methods on this DVD is amazing. Incredible selection of songs (it has around 26 songs) all performed incredibly well. If you like Paul Simon at all, and especially if you know the "You're the One" CD (an unbelievable CD), you will LOVE this DVD. Recommended VERY HIGHLY. Go buy it!


----------



## Howaryuh

Like above, came across this thread. Have had my HT for about 6 months now and lovin the concert DVD's, simply awesome. Agree with lots of comments here on the DVD's I have seen (Roger Waters, Who, Zep, etc.), but some DVD's from concerts in the 80's are a real disappointment in the video/sound quality area. Which brings me to my question, has anyone seen anywhere near a half decent concert DVD of Jimi Hendrix? I wouldn't consider my audio collection complete with his material, I'd like to get this 'hole' closed off on my DVD collection without having to go through several disappointments. And yes, I do have a long list of DVD's to purchase through the recommendations, thanks!


----------



## antennahead

If you like jazz pick up "Jean Luc Ponty in Concert". near studio quality in audio and very good video, albeit 4:3. Also Pat Metheny Group "We Live Here" and "Imaginary day Live". Bonnie Raitt "Road Tested" is also very good. For classic rock the Who Live at the isle of Wight, the new 5.1 remastered version kicks butt, also Little Feat "Highwire Act live in St. Louis", very good audio and video.


John


----------



## plasmamaniac

I also liked the Average White Band in concert at the House of Blues for a jazzy funk type of band. Great stuff such as Pick Up The Pieces.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Jimmy Hendrix Live At Berkley was issued recently (2003 or 2004) on DVD.


They did a good job with sub-par source, and it sounds as good as can be expected. It is definitely a solid buy for a Hendrix fan.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Lee K_
> *
> 
> 1. Paul Simon - You're The One - Unbelievable music. Unbelievable sound quality. Video quality is VERY tolerable (not even CLOSE to being unpleasant in any way), but nothing "reference." The amount of exotic instruments and unique musical methods on this DVD is amazing. Incredible selection of songs (it has around 26 songs) all performed incredibly well. If you like Paul Simon at all, and especially if you know the "You're the One" CD (an unbelievable CD), you will LOVE this DVD. Recommended VERY HIGHLY. Go buy it!*




I love Paul Simon, and will be picking this up, THANKS.


----------



## antennahead

I have the Average White band DVD, it's a great performance and a quality release. Also Hendix at Woodstock is killer!


John


----------



## DennyH

I purchased We Live here because I'm such a huge Metheny fan, but was disappointed with the sound and the PQ. Speaking of Now is soooo much better. IMO/YMMV


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Pablo M_
> *Question about the Heart Alive in Seattle. Is this 5.0? I'm not getting any subwoofer and the lights not on. Anyone?
> 
> Pablo*



I just checked this DVD as I had it for a while and it is only dts 5.0 and DD5.0. Even in the back of the package says that. Still sound good though.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Ann & Nancy's rendition of Battle of Evermore brings chills down my spine. What an Amazing performance. Do me a favor, cue it up, crank it up and tell me if it doesn't make the hairs on the back of your neck stand up.


----------



## Howaryuh

Thanks John R. and Antenna for the comments on Hendrix DVD's.....


BTW, picked up Fleetwood Mac Live in Boston (double DVD and CD), having the Rumours album (like most), a good deal and the usual curiosity. I'd have to say I'm impressed, first with the talent, sound is good and video too. They do play alot like their studio recordings, but just enough difference to keep it varied. I find myself liking the band a whole lot more than before....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tom Grooms_
> *Ann & Nancy's rendition of Battle of Evermore brings chills down my spine. What an Amazing performance. Do me a favor, cue it up, crank it up and tell me if it doesn't make the hairs on the back of your neck stand up.*



I absolutely agree. I think that this is about the best piece of DVD concert out there. And I love when the bass drum comes in and pounds your chest.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tvuong_
> *I just checked this DVD as I had it for a while and it is only dts 5.0 and DD5.0. Even in the back of the package says that. Still sound good though.*



I commented on this the first time the issue came up, but let me repeat. To me, 5.0 makes more sense than 5.1 for music (as opposed to special effects in movies). If you have your bass management set up correctly, there should't be any problem with your subwoofer working.


Ed


----------



## Wakey

If the rambling in Billy Idol's Storyteller DVD is bothersome, go to features & select music only










Peter Gabriel's Play The Videos has this ability also and it in the new DTS 96/24 format.. New for video DVD that is..


I'm really a rock & roller to the core, although my tastes are wide and I can not seem to get the Peter Gabriel out of the DVD player. It sounds simply stunning in DTS. Many times I don't even turn the TV on..


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ekb_
> *I commented on this the first time the issue came up, but let me repeat. To me, 5.0 makes more sense than 5.1 for music (as opposed to special effects in movies). If you have your bass management set up correctly, there should't be any problem with your subwoofer working.
> 
> 
> Ed*



LOL its a problem for most of us ED.


Bass Management is a pretty high end feature, I bet its only on about 10% of receivers.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Heart Live In Seattle is a mixed bag IMHO.


The sound quality is good, and the performance is solid, yet uninspired.


Most old rock stars need to freshen up the presentation of their songs, they get stale over the years.


I know Page and Plant did in their late 90s concert. David Gilmour and Roger Waters freshened up their music for their DVDs.


However bands like the Who, and Heart, seem for the most part, to play their music like it is on the Album.


I gotta run, i will add more to this later.


----------



## mattg3

How is the sound on peter gabriels video collection PLAY?On amazon they review it like its the greatest sound yet on dvd.


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattg3_
> *How is the sound on peter gabriels video collection PLAY?On amazon they review it like its the greatest sound yet on dvd.*



Very adventurous 5.1 mixes with some hits and many misses.

Some songs are entirely reworked, (Shaking The Tree, which I really like both old and new versions),

and some are just very different sounding, (Games Without Frontiers, which I didn't like).

Might work better without picture as I'm constantly being distracted by the lead vocal in the rears.

(Though I did like how they tried to do 'Don't Give Up', it just didn't quite come out very good.)

Also some levels issues. Listen to the Dolby Digital or DTS in stereo mode and you will see these are not great mixes, fun as they may be in 5.1.

For me, really interesting for one listen and that's about it.

Feel free to disagree....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *LOL its a problem for most of us ED.
> 
> 
> Bass Management is a pretty high end feature, I bet its only on about 10% of receivers.*



If we are talking about A/V receivers that do DD 5.1 then I disagree. They ALL have it since that's a requirement for the DD 5.1 certification. And I would image that just about everyone reading this forum would be using such a system. In fact, if they're not, then 5.0 or 5.1 is a moot point. Now the old fashion 2 channel (analog inputs only) receivers did not have them.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Heart Live In Seattle is a mixed bag IMHO.
> 
> 
> The sound quality is good, and the performance is solid, yet uninspired.
> 
> 
> Most old rock stars need to freshen up the presentation of their songs, they get stale over the years.
> 
> 
> I know Page and Plant did in their late 90s concert. David Gilmour and Roger Waters freshened up their music for their DVDs.
> 
> 
> However bands like the Who, and Heart, seem for the most part, to play their music like it is on the Album.
> 
> 
> I gotta run, i will add more to this later.*



Sorry John, but again I have to disagree with you. I guess it's a matter of taste. I much prefer a performance that is as faithful to the original as possible. I invariably dislike "inspired" versions.


BTW, I had made a recommendation to you a while ago that I think you missed. It's Meat Loaf - the one with the Melbourne (Australia) Symphony Orchestra. He puts in 120% effort. Really rocks. PQ and AQ are good. Patricia Russo who is his female partner does as good, if not better job. But the Dashboard Lights song is nothing like the original and may be the kind of embelishment that you like.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ed, we've all heard poor "embellishments" thats for sure. But have you heard what David Gilmour does for old Floyd, by replacing the bass guitar with a cello teamed with a classic standup bassist?


Or the Eagles acoustic concert "Hell Freezes Over". Or nearly any Prince concert performance, that guy almost always sounds better at the show.


Or that classical orchestra and all those country string players that are on "An Evening With The Dixie Chicks". Although I dont own the album, who knows, they could be there too










Or on the "Led Zepplin DVD", you see how the 4 members of Led Zepplin can look at eachother, and slow down a song to a stop, then start it up again? What AMAZING players.


Its those moments, that I watch concerts for. As big of a Led Zepplin fans as those Heart girls are, I thought they could have floored the audience with a 12 minute version of Magic Man, or something : )


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Meat Loaf is on my list! But he kind of has the "One Album Wonder" uncertainty.


If a band put out only one good album, are they worth a concert DVD?


We have to ask ourselves, was the Frampton DVD worth it?

Was the Boz Skaggs DVD worth it?


----------



## antennahead

I personally love Frampton in Detroit. He still plays and sings very well for his age IMHO.


John


----------



## ArtT

I"ll throw in a very strong recommendation for the Corrs, specifically Lansdowne Road. Three beautiful and talented sisters and their brother before a frenzied home town crowd after their truimphant tour. Irish pop type music. Excellent audio, very good video, although I'll qualify it with one of the cameras must has a hair across the lens so many shots have this. It is otherwise great. The Corrs Albert Hall production offers better sound and cleaner video, but the concert is not as captivating.

Art T


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by antennahead_
> *I personally love Frampton in Detroit. He still plays and sings very well for his age IMHO.
> 
> 
> John*



Oh heck yea he does, he plays great! But his song catalog is soo weak.


Theres so many prolific artists out there with multi-album catalogs, that agonize over what tunes they will have to leave out.


----------



## Yosh70

I mentioned it before but I've been playing this track for a coupla weeks now....

On Ringo Starrs concert DVD, the best song is Free's "All Rite Now" with Peter Frampton on guitar, Jack Bruce(Cream) on bass, Simon Kirke (Free) on the skins along with a few others (Ringo, Gary Brooker etc.)

Love it when the wife goes out.....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Ed, we've all heard poor "embellishments" thats for sure. But have you heard what David Gilmour does for old Floyd, by replacing the bass guitar with a cello teamed with a classic standup bassist?
> 
> 
> Or the Eagles acoustic concert "Hell Freezes Over". Or nearly any Prince concert performance, that guy almost always sounds better at the show.*



I have both of the above disks and love parts of the Gilmour one. I can see what you mean that novel versions can be good - but, for me, it has to be a really good song and the new version has to be done well. Shine on you crazy diamond is an example of that.



> Quote:
> *As big of a Led Zepplin fans as those Heart girls are, I thought they could have floored the audience with a 12 minute version of Magic Man, or something : )*



BTW, I think that Heart's version of Battle of Evermore is even better than Led Zepplin!


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Meat Loaf is on my list! But he kind of has the "One Album Wonder" uncertainty.
> 
> 
> If a band put out only one good album, are they worth a concert DVD?
> *



I'm not really a Meat Loaf fan (is anybody?!) because after a while it all sounds the same. But what I was trying to say, is that he really goes all out to put on a really rocking show - I think that it's the kind of thing that you appreciate. The very good PQ and AQ is a real big bonus. Unfortunately it is an expensive disk. Anyone a member of Netflicks or similar clubs? Can you rent this kind of stuff just to check it out - because the local Blockbuster certainly doesn't carry this kind of stuff?


Ed


----------



## dfergie

Storytellers is pretty good with MeatLoaf, the PQ is grainy but for loaf fans...


----------



## Yosh70

I was a pretty big ML fan in his hey day, I still have some memorabilia of him.

Check out my HT pic and look above the TV to the right......


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ekb_
> *Anyone a member of Netflicks or similar clubs? Can you rent this kind of stuff just to check it out - because the local Blockbuster certainly doesn't carry this kind of stuff? Ed*




Netflix has these DVDs. Can anyone recommend one? (Performance - PQ - SQ, etc.)


Thanks


- Classic Albums: Meat Loaf: Bat Out of Hell (1999)



- Meat Loaf: Hits Out of Hell (2000)



- Meat Loaf: Live with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra (2004)



- Meat Loaf: VH1 Storytellers (1999)


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cyrano_
> *Netflix has these DVDs. Can anyone recommend one? (Performance - PQ - SQ, etc.)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> - Classic Albums: Meat Loaf: Bat Out of Hell (1999)
> 
> 
> 
> - Meat Loaf: Hits Out of Hell (2000)
> 
> 
> 
> - Meat Loaf: Live with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> - Meat Loaf: VH1 Storytellers (1999)*



Well I was talking about the Melbourne one - very good PQ and AQ.

I saw the Storytellers one and it's no where near as good. Haven't seen the other 2.


Ed


----------



## mattg3

Peter frampton live in detroit-Has anyone seen this?Lots of great reviews on the net stating the pq and audio are outstanding.Im not a fan but this might be a keeper considering the work he did on the ringo starr tour where he and jack bruce played together and stole the show.Framptons guitar playing was as good as clapton in his younger days.The only criticism I found was that someone said no sound at all comes from the center channel on the detroit dvd.Has anyone found this to be true?


----------



## PooperScooper

I just watched "Niacin: Live: Blood, Sweat, and Beers" last night. Concert filmed at a small venue in Japan. 4:3 PQ was not bad at all. Stereo sound was good. Performance was excellent!


larry


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattg3_
> *Peter frampton live in detroit-Has anyone seen this?Lots of great reviews on the net stating the pq and audio are outstanding.Im not a fan but this might be a keeper considering the work he did on the ringo starr tour where he and jack bruce played together and stole the show.Framptons guitar playing was as good as clapton in his younger days.The only criticism I found was that someone said no sound at all comes from the center channel on the detroit dvd.Has anyone found this to be true?*



I have this and I think it is very good, both PQ (Matt you'll like the PQ since I believe it was recorded as HD video and you've commented that you like that) and AQ. I'll check about the center channel and get back. This is an old DVD and I remember several years ago that it was common not to put audio in the center channel. But I don't really miss it since the phantom center works for me.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Matt, Frampton has a weak song catalog, but plays good and the sound/Video quality is there. It was a "listen once" DVD for me.


I will check the center channel tonite. I noticed that many concerts are basically recorded in Stereo, with a 3rd crowd channel. Roger Waters In The Flesh is recorded like this. and yes on these disks they often put the crowd channel in the center. Its not the best way to do it, thats for sure.


I would hesitate to compare *any* guitar player to Clapton, much less Peter Frampton. Clapton has a direct link between the brain and his guitar







. All you have to do is watch Frampton for 5 minutes, and watch Clapton for 5 minutes, and you see the difference in intensity and musicality. Frampton is good, but hes mortal. he did some cool things with a voicebox in his early days, and the "Breaking The Rules" Frampton album had some decent work.


But IMHO 10 minutes of Claptons studio work on "Pros and Cons Of Hitchiking", shows more musical genus than Frampton's whole career.


----------



## mattg3

thanks john ,I agree but if you can, check out the dvd compilation of ringo starr and his all star band.Frampton and Jack bruce together really shocked me based on old frampton stuff from the eighties. You also get to see gary brooker,the lead force behind my procol harum recommendation


----------



## wdang

I love Eric Clapton's Guitar Festival. I used to watch it 2 times a day when I first got it. Now I still watch it at least once a week. I don't think you can find any concert DVD in anamorphic video though.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wdang_
> *I don't think you can find any concert DVD in anamorphic video though.*



What do you mean? I think there are loads of them.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattg3_
> *Peter frampton live in detroit... The only criticism I found was that someone said no sound at all comes from the center channel on the detroit dvd.Has anyone found this to be true?*



OK, I just checked. There is sound from the center but it's low level and simply ambient sound. That is, the main vocals are not there as they should be. Nevertheless, this hasn't bothered me since the phantom center works well.


Matt, I think that you'll like this DVD especially if you like the performance on the Ringo Star DVD since this one is much better (ie for Frampton). Regarding John's comments on this disk, everyone has their own tastes. My conmments are based on the fact that both of you post a lot and I feel that I have a sense of your different tastes.


Ed


----------



## Yosh70

Altho Clapton can be grouped together with the likes of Jimmy Page and Jimi Hendrix, Frampton is no slouch himself and proves it on this concert DVD....like his acoustical abilities on 'All I Wanna Be' (Is By Your Side) and the licks in 'Do You Feel Like We Do'.

Matt, this Image Entertainment DVD will not disappoint. It is shot with HD cameras and the DTS sound is fantastic.


----------



## outlier2

Note, Roger Waters' In the Flesh also has nearly no sound coming from the Center Channel but it is one of the best sounding concerts I own. Strange but true...



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ekb_
> *OK, I just checked. There is sound from the center but it's low level and simply ambient sound. That is, the main vocals are not there as they should be. Nevertheless, this hasn't bothered me since the phantom center works well.
> 
> 
> Matt, I think that you'll like this DVD especially if you like the performance on the Ringo Star DVD since this one is much better (ie for Frampton). Regarding John's comments on this disk, everyone has their own tastes. My conmments are based on the fact that both of you post a lot and I feel that I have a sense of your different tastes.
> 
> 
> Ed*


----------



## mattg3

Thanks to everyone for frampton feedback and thanks ekb for checking out center channel.I have to be careful on this purchase and follow my own advice i gave here about not letting good pq and audio get in the way of your tastes.I don't know much about the frampton catalog except for the hits that were radio friendly and in its day I considered light weight pop.

i actually remember frampton as a member of the early sixties UK band the herd(I hope my memory right here)where he was a teen rock idol in those early days of British invasion.I'm going to spent some time listening to amazon sound bites from his cds to get a feel for the music to see if it works for me.Was the dvd recorded inside or in an outdoor stadium structure?

It seems about once every three weeks i get the urge to buy another concert and growing up in the sixties its hard to match my tastes with whats out there.Its also really tough to buy old stuff that was recorded before pq and audio were perfected.Its great to see old band reunions or,like procol harum,bands still playing and putting out new dvd product.

Has anyone checked out amazon .com UK.It seems to me they have a lot more dvd concerts available than in US.the problem is you need a region free dvd player and an ability to buy off the sight and have it sent to US.I have no idea if amazon accepts US money on UK products but i doubt it.the shipping would be pretty high and the dvds would probably be pretty costly in US money.

Ive been a paul weller fan for years and have his Two classic concerts dvd that i highly recommend for the outdoor concert filmed in the middle of London at sunset.The dvd editing is too fast and frantic for my tastes but the concert is great.He has a number of UK dvds that have not been released in US and thats a real shame since many don't know how great a performer he is.I'm tempted to get his only other US dvd Live at braehead but reviews say the editing is even more frantic than the dvd i own.I'm planning on taking a purchasing trip to London some day to fill my need for some of these dvds i see on amazon.com UK that will never see the light of day in the US.


----------



## kjroddy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by outlier2_
> *Note, Roger Waters' In the Flesh also has nearly no sound coming from the Center Channel but it is one of the best sounding concerts I own. Strange but true...*



I think I might have said this earlier in the thread, but it's not really that strange when you consider that Roger and his crew have been working in quadrophonic for more than thirty years.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kjroddy_
> *I think I might have said this earlier in the thread, but it's not really that strange when you consider that Roger and his crew have been working in quadrophonic for more than thirty years.*



Eh?

What PF albums have quad versions? I cant remember any, though I vaguely remember some special version of an earlier album... "Wish You Were Here" ? " or DSOTM ?


Pink Floyd did one album with Carver labs Holophonic processing, but that was 2 channel.


I think Roger incorporated 2 channel Holophonics into his solo work too, is that what your talking about?


----------



## kjroddy

Certainly Atom Heart Mother, DSOTM & WYWH were released in Quadrophonic, there may have been others.


What I was really referring to the Pink Floyd concert sound, which has been quadrophonic since the late sixties (The "Azimuth Coordinator") making heavy use of rear surround channels for sound effects, something which Roger continued on the Pro's & Cons, KAOS and of course the In the Flesh tour which this video is from.


I have never been to any concert, Pink Floyd, Roger Waters, or anyone else where they had a front center PA stack


----------



## gps

How about Umphrey's McGee: Live from the Lake Coast Skyline Stage. This band is HOT. Excellent musicanship. They are like Zappa meets Yes, meets Steely Dan, meets Chick Corea. Here's an except from their website:


Music that fuses fusion, funk, and pop into a steamy psychedelic swirl, music that is called cerebral and mathematical, yet danceable and infectious at the same time, music that prog-rock nerds delight in discovering, music that threatens to blow speakersand a few minds,music for the parched heads out there begging for some depth and complexity, this is the startling music of Umphrey's McGee.


The disc has plenty of audio options, including DTS. It also has alot of easter eggs, so it's like you get more than just a concert disc. I will say that the disc is not without it's faults, The video production is just ok in that they shot the concert with stage lighting and not TV production lighting. Everytime the the red lights come on everything bleeds to death. There are alot of cameras including a boom, but some of the camera work is rough. What really shines here is the performance. These guys CAN PLAY. Both guitar players are smokin' along with a great drummer, bassist, percussionist and keyboard player. Check them out! You will be glad you did.


Greg


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gps_
> *How about Umphrey's McGee: Live from the Lake Coast Skyline Stage.*



Additionally, Umphrey's McGee is a taper friendly band in the same vein as The Grateful Dead and Phish etc. If anybody would like to check out their music before spending money on the DVD you can go to Internet Archives and download something from any of the hundreds of Umphrey's shows they have archived to give it a sample. Most shows are available .shn or .flac (lossless compression) format but many are also available in the much more compact .mp3 format.


----------



## ksoza

During the "Dark Side of the Moon" tour in the summer of 1973, PF played the Merriweather Post Pavilion outdoor theater in quad. Huge speaker stacks placed at the rear of the expansive lawn and throughout the covered area gave the sold out crowd two shows they will never forget.


Best concert ever..can still hear the swirling sounds across acreas of concert lawn and hearing the entire album for the first time.


----------



## outlier2

I didn't mean that it was strange that they use quad, which is fairly well known, but that it sounds so good despite largely ignoring the center channel. And I have a big CC so recordings with a good center sound wonderful.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kjroddy_
> *I think I might have said this earlier in the thread, but it's not really that strange when you consider that Roger and his crew have been working in quadrophonic for more than thirty years.*


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

If you focus on 2 quality channels, you can do some cool phasing and imaging with the sound, that would be difficult to do with 5 channels.

I think some of the drum sound benifits from the 2 channel presentation on that disk, ;like the drum solo on "Amused To Death"


Not that I find "In The Flesh" to be a reference audio DVD, its clearly not a "10".

Its an "8" or a "9", and to a snobby audiophile it may well be a 7.


But performance is everything, so it feels like a 10










Also the camera work on ITF is excellent...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kjroddy_
> *Certainly Atom Heart Mother, DSOTM & WYWH were released in Quadrophonic, there may have been others.
> 
> 
> What I was really referring to the Pink Floyd concert sound, which has been quadrophonic since the late sixties (The "Azimuth Coordinator") making heavy use of rear surround channels for sound effects, something which Roger continued on the Pro's & Cons, KAOS and of course the In the Flesh tour which this video is from.
> 
> 
> I have never been to any concert, Pink Floyd, Roger Waters, or anyone else where they had a front center PA stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ah, yep I've been to 2 Waters shows, and he did use the surround effects, but mostly for theatrics...


I could tell you guys a story ... I lived in Maryland at the time, fresh out of college, and I was working in LA on a contract. I was an electronics technician installing huge telecommunications switches all over the country.


So anyways, this contract company i was working for wasn't paying promptly, so I had to move into a cheap seedy motel in downtown LA. Well downtown LA in 1984 was run by gangs, and getting to my cheap motel at nite was always an adventure.


The night I went to see Roger Waters I had to figure out the bus system and get from one bad neighborhood to another ( where the Forum was). I did it though, but to this day, i cant believe i pulled off seeing Roger with no transportation, little money, and no beer.


----------



## kjroddy

I saw the Pros & Cons tour twice on back-to-back nights at Earl's Court (with Clapton). Remains just about my favorite ever concert, apart from The Wall shows a few years earlier. Saw the KAOS tour both nights at Wembley as well ( 2nd row seat the second night







).


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Awesome, clapton must have been great!


It kills me that I missed the "In The Flesh" tour. I was right in the middle of a stressful divorce and he played 30 minutes away at a 5000 seat place, but I couldnt exactly "party during during the funeral", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *
> 
> I recently bought several new concert DVDs: .........Simon And Garfunkle in Central Park 1999, .................., I will probably review them here
> 
> *




Still waiting.




Stew


----------



## plasmamaniac




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Awesome, clapton must have been great!
> 
> 
> It kills me that I missed the "In The Flesh" tour. I was right in the middle of a stressful divorce and he played 30 minutes away at a 5000 seat place, but I couldnt exactly "party during during the funeral", if you know what I mean.*



No, I don't know what you mean. I would have been there with bells & whistles with my most new & beautiful girlfriend.


----------



## kjroddy

Actually pretty much every time I have seen Waters has had a story attached:


I wasn't following the music scene very much around the time of Pros and Cons and I only found out about the shows two days before they happened. I was pretty upset to think I'd be missing it... then on the morning of the first show my brand new Mastercard arrived in the mail... shot off on the train to London, prepared to take a major hit on the cash advance rates if necessary, yet, to my amazement the shows were not sold out (Roger never sold terribly well without the "brand name") and tickets were available at the box office, so I bought one for that night and a pair for the second night. Neither seats were particularly good but the show was so enormous that it didn't really matter.


I also missed the initial announcement for the KAOS tour, but did notice in the London evening paper the day they announced that a second night had been added so I took the morning off work to go to the box office and that was how I got the second row seats... at the time I was living in North London a ten minute bus ride from Wembley so on the night of the first show I went up there anyway, intending to check out the merchandise, but when I arrived there were scores of scalpers with lots of tickets to sell. Once again the lack of a brand name seemed to have hit sales... I wasn't desperate, I knew I'd be seeing the show tomorrow anyway, so I played a patient waiting game with one particular guy... "seems to me you've got an awful lot of tickets and not many buyers... in a couple of hours they won't be worth anything"... eventually at about 7:45, 15 minutes before showtime, he gave in and let me have one for less than face value










Fast forward to almost 12 years later. I'm now living in Philadelphia. The In the Flesh dates are announced but oh the Horror!!! I'm going to be working in Upstate NY when he plays Philly







. A little research and I find that he is playing Scranton, PA on the Friday that my contract finishes, so I hatch a plan to drive down to Scranton to meet my wife, who travels up from Philly on the bus. We stay in Scranton then drive to Darien Lakes, NY where Roger plays the next night, then head up to Ontario to visit my aunt and uncle for a few days. All went pretty well until "Another Brick in the Wall" when thunder roared and the heavens opened. The band stopped and left the stage, Roger saying it was too dangerous for them to play. For the next couple of hours it rained solidly with lightning illuminating the scene every few seconds. The Arena at Montage Mountain, Scranton is a ski slope in the winter, there was no shelter anywhere. I have never been so wet in my life. A couple of times announcements were made that the rain would be stopping soon and the show would continue as soon as it did. Still it rained and rained. Eventually, some time getting close to midnight if I remember rightly, Roger came out and announced "F* this rain, we're gonna play anyway" and did. It was truly awesome with the occasional clap of thunder overpowering the PA and the lightshow from mother nature outshone the stage effects... I lasted thru Dogs before finally taking pity on my poor wife and leaving, knowing that we would at least be undercover for the show the following night.


Oh yeah, caught the show another couple of times on the second leg at Madison Square Garden the following year, but that was comparitively uneventful.


----------



## HTCrazy

I saw KAOS in the San Diego Sports Arena. Excellent!! I loved the video effects as well. I also saw 3 Pink Floyd Concerts. The first when they released "Meddle", the second on release of "DSOTM" and the third "Wall" concert. They're never less than astounding.


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Stew4msu_
> *Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stew*



So am I. Need to satisfy my concert dvd fix now!


htomei


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Stew4msu_
> *Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stew*



LOL thats been a while, probably a year?


I cant remember the details...

But the sound quality for the time period is solid, the video quality, again for the time period, is solid. This is not a crap recording, neiither is it great, its very acceptable.


Its one of those "generational event" concerts. They had been doing solo for quite a while,and they play a free show to a sea of joyous people in Central Park, its a warm fuzzy concert.


They are both in good form voicewise, although Garfunkle is a geek. He has all the presence of a librarian. Folk music is kind of like country music, it helps if the musicians have a personality...


Paul was very cool though.


They have a good backup band, and this helps keep the energy level up.


----------



## Stew4msu

Thanks John.


I was asking because buy.com has it on sale for $8.99 and wasn't sure if I should pick it up or not. BTW, I'm a S&G fan, so I guess I can't go wrong, eh?

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.as...9&loc=322&sp=1 




Stew


----------



## mattg3

Never saw that s&g concert but have the new one Old Friends.A huge stadium like structure was not the place to film a concert.The content is good but it lacks the intimate feel that the songs beg for.If only it had been filmed in the Beacon theater with the crew that did James taylors dvd.


----------



## Wakey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Stew4msu_
> *Thanks John.
> 
> 
> I was asking because buy.com has it on sale for $8.99 and wasn't sure if I should pick it up or not. BTW, I'm a S&G fan, so I guess I can't go wrong, eh?
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.as...9&loc=322&sp=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stew*



IMDB likes it..

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218896/ 


I have the "Youre The One" concert by Paul Simon & like it allot.


----------



## Distorted

The performance on the S & G disc is sad. Trigger to the special features and hear what they were when Garfinkle had that high wispy voice and cry for what he/they are now. This was a visit to the past that should not have happened.


----------



## RBO

Listened to the Clapton Crossroads Guitar Festival DVD the other day and was extremely pleased with it. But, what was the best treat from this for me was my first introduction to John Mayer. WOW! I was floored by his performance. I've got to find some more of his recordings. He has a DVD out called Any Given Thursday. I will probably buy it blind, but does anyone know of it to make a recommendation?


----------



## Yosh70

I bought Rod Stewart's Live at Royal Albert Hall tonite and watched a few cuts and came up with a few conclusions....


One, PQ was *not* amazing as MattG had put it, but definitely watchable, better than some. Somewhat soft.


Sound was good, all the instruments were very clear, Rods voice sounded great and raspy and very legible. Bass seemed a little subdued to what Im used to but then again, it was late and I had it at a lower volume than normal.


Nothing really coming from the surrounds except the audience clapping at the end of each song....of course I'll try it again when the kids arent in bed and Momma's out shoppin or somethin.


All in all, I'm looking forward to watching/listening to all of the concert in a manner of which I am more accustomed to......-10 on the receiver is my magic number.


----------



## antennahead

Listened to Little Feat "Highwire Act Live in St. Louis" tonight, great DTS sound and widescreen pic, very good video. Performance was excellent also ......... now if Lowell George was only alive ............


John


----------



## sprint8

I have seen John Mayer live and he is really talented, but I wouldn't recommend Any Given Thursday. The audience screams the whole DVD. I watched it once and put it away. CD is the same.


----------



## TXP3064W

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Live at Slane Castle

Warner Vision


Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround


DTS 5.1 Surround


Widescreen 1.78:1

16:9 Enhanced


The quality of this show, both visually & sonically, is unbelievable.


I also was impressed with Roger Waters ~ In the Flesh, i missed this in person, but saw the Pros & Cons & Radio Kaos(2nd Row Dead Center @ the Gr8 Western Forum~Los Angeles c.1987)


----------



## RBO

sprint8,


Thanks for the quick feedback. I really appreciate it. So, I guess the audience annoyingly overwelms the performance, like Rush in Rio? Guess I'll have to do a little more research then and probably pass on it.


Thanks again.


----------



## mattg3

Well I guess you have to have the pioneer plasma and the panasonic xr50 dvd player with the farouda chip but i still stand by my pq comments on the Rod stewart live at albert hall.Compared to most dvd concerts i own this one was heads above the rest on picture quality.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

*I also was impressed with Roger Waters ~ In the Flesh, i missed this in person, but saw the Pros & Cons & Radio Kaos(2nd Row Dead Center @ the Gr8 Western Forum~Los Angeles c.1987)* [/quote]


Cool! I was there.... how about the way they finished the intermission!...


People were still filing in with their popcorn and drinks, and they had an airplane fly overhead and blow up the stage.


----------



## Scrimpin

Just finished watching David Byrne Live at Union Chapel. Very good , especially the numbers with the string section. Not as good as Stop Making Sense (my favourite), but definitely worth it.


----------



## hobbs47




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TXP3064W_
> *Red Hot Chili Peppers - Live at Slane Castle
> 
> Warner Vision
> 
> Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround
> 
> DTS 5.1 Surround
> 
> Widescreen 1.78:1
> 
> 16:9 Enhanced
> 
> The quality of this show, both visually & sonically, is unbelievable.
> *



yes-great disc.it took me awhile to get into their "semi-mellower not as funk/rock driven"stuff from the past 2 albums,but it has grown on me.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattg3_
> *Well I guess you have to have the pioneer plasma and the panasonic xr50 dvd player with the farouda chip but i still stand by my pq comments on the Rod stewart live at albert hall.Compared to most dvd concerts i own this one was heads above the rest on picture quality.*



Hmm, well theres a few that are a lot better that come to mind....

Heart : Alive in Seattle

Boz Scaggs Live

The Eagles : Hell Freezes Over

Don Henley : Live Inside Job

Mind you I only have an ISF'd RPTV and an old Pana RP82...I feel so slighted


----------



## ekb

So I just got Procol Harum that Matt has been raving about. I only had time to sampled it quickly. The PQ is fairly good but a bit soft at times. The AQ is also pretty good - much better than the norm, but not reference quality IMO. This is the first disk where I think the DTS is better than DD (and I know that this contradicts most opinions). I like that the instruments are distinct and clear. You can hear bass string plucking vs a bass mush. The drums and especially the cymbals are recorded better, more forward than usual. And the vocals have a very strong, center presence. I'm not too familiar with the music and so I'll have to give that a chance - but first impression is that it's a bit dull. I do know their classic hits from the 60's - Conquistador was changed from the original too much for my tastes, A Whiter Shade of Pale was more like the original - but I think the originals had orchestra's which are missing here.


Ed


----------



## mattg3

I guess you had to be there EKB to get some of this Procol harum .I was in college when they first showed up and didnt get it until now.I guess i just love the grand piano,organ interplay and the way the bass and drums were recorded on this dvd.

didnt mean to make you feel slighted yosh,i own the Boz scaggs dvd you mentioned and its got good pq but there is something about the lighting in the Albert hall and the bright colors that my pioneer plasma plays up to the extreme.I will check out some of those other dvds you mentioned.


----------



## Wakey

I just finally watched Herbie Hancocks Future2Future Live.. I've had this for some time but never really played the whole DVD.











For those that are unfamiliar he is the guy that did Rockit back in the 80's. The best way to describe this band would be calling them a jazz jam band










The video is widescreen and crisp. The DTS sounds great and the band is really tight. I don't know the ladies name but she is the best female drummer I have ever seen.


----------



## RBO

I first saw Herbie Hancock in concert in 1969. He was the filler for the marquee lead group Iron Butterfly. My friends were lovin' "Inna Gotta Da Vida" while I was cruisin' on some fine jazz. They thought I was nuts, but I knew Hancock's Headhunters would become great. And he's still kickin' around some nice tunes.


----------



## mattg3

Cant let this thread disappear.Has anyone seen a dvd called What we did last summer by robbie williams.A huge concert filmed at Knebworth with 125 thousand people going nuts for this guy?The pq is hd all the way and though i dont know much about the guy he sure puts himself out there for his fans.A bit pretentious but enjoyable at times.The audio doesnt rate as good as the video but its not bad.He seems to want to be Elvis,freddy me

rcury and a member of sinatras rat pack all at the same time.If anyones interested the double dvd is available very cheap on amazon but i think its an import because it took a month to arrive.

Morrissey has a concert out the end of the month and Mike and the mechanics with Paul carrack just put out concert out this week.Both of these are new concerts from 2004.


----------



## DennyH

I'm right in the middle of watching "DeJohnette, Hancock, Holland, Metheny: In Concert". I ordered this because of PM, but Hancock is wonderful as well. The PQ isnt fantastic, but the performance is supurb. If you love this type of jazz, its a must see.


----------



## shah8

For the guy who liked john mayer...I would say, wait for the SoundStage dvd...I watched the HD performance on RAVE, and he does a good job, and it has some notable additions.


Okay, what do people here think of the Dream Theater Live At The Budokan?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

BTW, George Benson has a high bit rate DTS DVD, and ... it sounds great and all, but his style of jazz is just so wimpy. Its Jazz-lite!


I think I spent 24 bucks on it, the most I have ever paid for a single DVD concert, and regreted it.


----------



## antennahead

I was a big Mike and the Mechanics and Paul Carrack fan, would love an update on that DVD. Do they do any Paul Carrack songs? Tempted, written when he was with Squeeze would be nice.


John


----------



## mattg3

The track list for mike and the mechanics dvd is listed on amazon.


----------



## brumos

Can anyone recommend a good Fleetwood Mac DVD? There are a few available, just want to know which one has the better PQ and sound.


BTW, i watched them on HD-PBS the other night 'Live in Boston'. It was fantastic.


----------



## Dallas777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by brumos_
> *Can anyone recommend a good Fleetwood Mac DVD? There are a few available, just want to know which one has the better PQ and sound.*



I have The Dance but I haven't played it in a long while.


If I recall, PQ was just fair and SQ was urinate-poor. Drums and bass were so muffled it was the worse thing I have ever heard.


The concert and content was great, but the bum DVD made me invent a few new swear words directed to the bums that made it. It pissed me off.


But reviews are always different. I've heard other people rave about the SQ and PQ of this disc, so go figure.


----------



## Yosh70

I have both The Dance and Live in Boston....The Dance would be my choice between the two.


Altho PQ is somewhat soft, its very watchable and SQ is definitely better than what Dallas is saying. Not sure if maybe there was something wrong with his system at the time but it is not at all like he says.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dallas777_
> *I have The Dance but I haven't played it in a long while.
> 
> 
> If I recall, PQ was just fair and SQ was urinate-poor. Drums and bass were so muffled it was the worse thing I have ever heard.
> 
> 
> The concert and content was great, but the bum DVD made me invent a few new swear words directed to the bums that made it. It pissed me off.
> 
> 
> But reviews are always different. I've heard other people rave about the SQ and PQ of this disc, so go figure.*



Wow I thought the drums were done great on The Dance. This was perhaps my first concert DVD, back in the roaring 90s, and it demonstrated what a good concert DVD could sound like, to me.


No its not perfect, but was awesome for 1998 or whenever it came out


----------



## JBaumgart

A little off topic, but the "Rumours" DVD Audio disk is very well done. No video footage of course, but I can't imagine them sounding any better than this.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *I have both The Dance and Live in Boston....The Dance would be my choice between the two.
> 
> 
> Altho PQ is somewhat soft, its very watchable and SQ is definitely better than what Dallas is saying. Not sure if maybe there was something wrong with his system at the time but it is not at all like he says.*



Ditto here. The Dance, although not reference quality, is actually quite good. Its the one to get. Live in Boston really sucks as far as AQ goes.


Ed


----------



## Dallas777




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Yosh70_
> *SQ is definitely better than what Dallas is saying. Not sure if maybe there was something wrong with his system at the time but it is not at all like he says.*



I stand by my review of The Dance DVD on my system. There was / is nothing wrong with my system, because I have played many DVD concerts since then.


I know "bits is bits" but could I have a bum DVD? One would think the quality would be completely the same on all of The Dance DVD's sold.


If I want to experience reference quality sound, I plug in my Bruce Live in NYC DVD and listen to his wailing guitar coming from the dialogue channel. Again, that's the best mix of a concert DVD that I have ever heard on my system.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JBaumgart_
> *A little off topic, but the "Rumours" DVD Audio disk is very well done. No video footage of course, but I can't imagine them sounding any better than this.*



LOL well have you ever seen Lindsay Buckingham ripping up the fretboard?


One doesn't truely understand the synergies of Fleetwood Mac, until they seem them live


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dallas777_
> *I stand by my review of The Dance DVD on my system. There was / is nothing wrong with my system, because I have played many DVD concerts since then.
> 
> 
> I know "bits is bits" but could I have a bum DVD? One would think the quality would be completely the same on all of The Dance DVD's sold.
> 
> 
> If I want to experience reference quality sound, I plug in my Bruce Live in NYC DVD and listen to his wailing guitar coming from the dialogue channel. Again, that's the best mix of a concert DVD that I have ever heard on my system.*




What kind of speaker setup do you have? Many disks, especially of that era, are basically stereo recordings, with a back audience channel, and multiplexed out to 5 speakers. This requires the front Left/Rights be setup right for stereo.


Not saying yours arent, but just curious.


Also, I agree the Bruce DVD is an unbelievable recording. The way they capture the feel of a huge arena concert is great. His music .... er its not quite as dynamic as Fleetwood Mac though, nor does it age as well IMHO.

I like putting that disc in and listening to about 2 cuts, then im ready to put in something else.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *LOL well have you ever seen Lindsay Buckingham ripping up the fretboard?
> 
> 
> One doesn't truely understand the synergies of Fleetwood Mac, until they seem them live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Actually I did see them live once, and to tell you the truth they didn't sound that good. Maybe they had a bad night. I don't ever recall Buckingham ripping up the fretboard, but something I do remember is Peter Townsend totally destroying his guitar to end a 1969 Who concert that I saw in Boston. Some of my other more memorable concerts in the early years were:


The Byrds (first big name concert ever)

Beach Boys (my first 45RPM single I ever bought)

Jimmy Hendrix

Led Zeppelin

Jethro Tull

Ten Years After

Foghat

Steely Dan


Sure wish I had good quality DVD's of all of these performances...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

"Led Zepplin DVD" is a tour-de-force of Led Zepplin, Jimmy page went over all those old tapes and lovingly remastered them. I was not a huge Zepplin fan when I bought this DVD, but these guys play like freaking gods!


What a tight band, watch how they slow down and speed up the timing of the songs. They can take a fast heavy metal song, then slow it down to a silent stop, then slowly bring it back up to speed. Jimmy has a thousand musical riffs, and you hear him go through most of them effortlessly. You get to hear Plant in his prime, back when he could fill an auditorium without a microphone.


Watch John Bonham dish out a unique musical drum fill - 20 times a song.


Watch Plant sing as just another incredible instrument. This guy will shutup when appropiate, he will wail when appropiate, he will murmur and humm if thats what sounds good with the other instruments. Watch him hit all those obscene notes that he did in the studio.


Watch Jimmy Page's unleash a unique guitar riff - 20 times a song.


Watch John Paul Jones somehow tie all these virtuosos together with perfect bass timing, even when those nuts decide that they dont need to follow any timing conventions of music. He is impressive.


Its mostly in 5.1 DTS or Dolby 5.1, but check out the MONO recording on the first DVD, called "Danmark Radio", they play almost the entire first album in a studio, completely raw. They have one simple amp for each player, and thats it.


They start out all nervous, and Plants voice is tight, but around the second song they hit their stride and put a show of a lifetime on for these snot nosed kids. Watch Page do the entire spacy part of "Dazed and confused" from 12 inches away. And thats just an "extra".


They have a good portion of 4 other concerts, and it most of their best material.


The first disk has them when they were new, playing that first blusey album, where they defined heavy metal blues. It also shows them playing their 2nd and 3rd albums... and some of their most challenging material for Plant. The stuff where he has to sing super fast and super high..


The second disk has LedZepin in their musical prime, AND playing their prime material, like "Kashmir", "In My Time Of Dying".


This is simply the most amazing historical DVD...


********************


Jimmmy Hendrix, Live at Berkley, was remastered in 2003. It was originally a horrible recording, and its still not great, but again, I cant imagine a Hendrix fan being bummed about it.


The cameramen screwed up on the original filming, so they switch to scenes of the riots and such where they dont have film, but you still see enough Jimmy to make it a very good thing.


"Steely Dan Plush TV" is a high quality DVD recording, and good video, but I couldnt stand it. The primary cameraman basically locks onto Fagen's slightly gross face and stays there. LOL not what I want to see while listening to Steely Dan...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

JBaumgart also check out "No Quarter", its Page and Plant in the late 90s, was originally LaserDisc but is now on DVD.


Page and Plant perform some of the songs you wont see anywhere else, that were loved but not necessarily played on the radio.


Its bold, innovative, well filmed, and well recorded. It shows how this band was basically a progressive rock band, before there was progressive rock.


On the minus side, it really shows how Page was completely in his own world during shows, he barely acknowledges the audience.


Plant's stage style also is shown with all its glory and faults , hes always going off on tangents, most of them good, but occasionally he gets a little wierd










They do not mess around though, most of it is in a live concert, some of it is like them playing by a quiet creek... and its definitely worth taking a look.


They have the guts to play "What is and What Should Never Be" which I always considered unplayable live, with the super fast singing and the slow interludes.. Plant also have the guts to sing "Thats the Way", which is basically a love song to a guy, lol.


Song List:

No Quarter

Thank You

What is And What Should Never Be

The Battle of Evermore

Gallows Pole

Nobody's Fault But Mine

City Don't Cry

The Truth Explodes

Wah Wah

When the Levee Breaks

Wonderful One

Since I've Been Loving You

The Rain Song

That's The Way

Four Sticks

Friends

Kashmir


----------



## JBaumgart

John, thanks for the suggestions - I'll check them out.


----------



## HT Nitwit

There are a few DVDs I enjoy on a regular basis both video and audio wise. Here are the few that I highly recommend.

*Queensryche - Live Evolution:*

Great concert video and audio capturing the band's performance covering songs from their entire catalog, from 2001 in their hometown, where it all started. Video is 1.85:1 and the Dolby Digital has a good mix.

*Queensryche - Operation Livecrime:*

This is an older concert that has made it's way to DVD. I used to have it on VHS, so I was glad to see they gave it the DVD treatment with a DD soundtrack. Unfortunately the audio is from back in the day so it is definitely not a clear and separated like the newer concert DVDs. But this concert is really worth it. To watch the whole album unfold from beginning to end, along with the theatrics and video sequences is a sight to behold. Video is 1.33:1 and DD.

*Iron Maiden - Rock in Rio:*

This is my all time favorite. One of my all time favorite bands puts on the performance of a lifetime. Vivid colors and great audio separation in the DTS version. Each of the three guitarists has their own dedicated front speaker. So you can listen to each individuals performance just by tuning your attention towards a certain speaker. And from what I could tell when viewing it on my old DVD player, the audio was encoded around 1500 kb/sec. The crowd is incredibly into the show and it just adds to the feel of the DVD. Again, like Queensryche, they perform songs covering the bands entire history. Video is 1.33:1 and your choice of DTS or DD

*Black Label Society - Boozed, Broozed and Tattooed*

Guitar master Zakk Wylde proves he has the skills to sing and play guitar in amazing fashion. The DTS audio on this DVD is amazing. The video quality is as good as it can get for a nightclub in Detroit. Definitely worth picking up if you are a Zakk Wylde fan. DTS and DD

*Steely Dan - Two Against Nature*

Yeah, I know, this really doesn't fit in with all the other concert DVDs I listed, but my musical tastes are all over the place. I remember seeing this concert on PBS and knew I had to get it on DVD. The DVD in DTS is outstanding. Such a great atmosphere and setting for this concert. Though I do have to agree with one reviewer of this DVD, the closeups on Donald Fagen are not the greatest. He sure has a nice set of Vampire teeth. DTS and DD


----------



## outlier2

This is the best thread on the web in my opinion. Wanted to keep it alive... bump!


----------



## petercw2

FYI, in celebration of its 20th anniversary, Sting's 1985 documentary, "Bring on the Night" has been released. It is excellent in every way. Back with the Sting we all loved before he went all adult contemporary and mushy, the brooding, self absorbed Sting and his ass kicking band of jazz musicians that brought something new and fresh to pop music.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

How much of "Bring On the Night" is a live performance, and how much is "documentary"?


Lol Sting had an amazing voice back then, I bet its great if its mostly live performance. Most of the documentary DVDs are horrid though, especially when they hack up the songs.

The couple tracks he does on the Live Aid show DVD just floored me, and he easily hits all the notes in "Roxanne" ...


----------



## petercw2

I would say there is about 75% of it is live performing. But that portion is a mix of the opening night concert and the rehersal sessions in the weeks before. The documentary portion is just as interesting as the performances. Highly recommended.


----------



## ClickCardo

If you like the Allman Brothers buy their Guitar player's (warren haynes) band (Gov't mule) cd/dvd package. The DVD is 3 hours of a single concert at a small concert hall in New Orleans. Their bass player had died in the recent past and they had an all-star lineup of bass players, e.g. les claypool, roger glover, etc. as well as other special guests. Check it out and get 2 CD's of the concert also. The total concert lasted 5 and 1/2 hours!


----------



## htomei22

Just a note to thank JohnR for his continuing contributions to this thread. John, your reviews are complete, insightful and generous in their scope. Your recent re-review of Led Zeppelin's disc set is just one example of how contagious your enthusiasm for the music is.


Over the life of this thread I have now purchased quite a few concert dvds - many of them based on your reviews - and I've yet to be disappointed with any of those discs. Thanks.


htomei


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Thanks man, i appreciate the words. Ive been to way too many shows, me knows my stuff about this one subject, hah! I even have this hunting vest with a rabbit pouch around the small of the back. Great for BYOB...



Ive gotten some good recommendations from here as well, and was delighted to find this thread when i arrived at this forum, thanks to the original James who started it


----------



## mattg3

So glad to see this thread refuses to die.another recommendation is the latest phil collins DVD that I think is called Finally the first farewell tour.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg

Glad to see this thread brought back to life. I purchased a bunch of concert DVD's to enjoy with the new sound system I'm installing. As soon as I have it all set up I will dive right in and let everybody know what I think of them. Most have been reviewed here but there at least a couple I have not seen mentioned yet. Don't expect a JohnR type review but I'll do my best.


----------



## gyver65

I also would like to thank JohnR for his great honest reviews. Many others have also provided some great reviews. I have bought so many concert dvds based entirely on this thread and I have never been disappointed. It is definitely the most accurate rating of concert dvds out there.


May this thread live forever! Cheers to everyone who posts here!


----------



## Patrick TX

Gotta concur with ALL the above. I am a MAJOR DVD concert junkie! Is it me, or has there been very little new stuff in the past few months?


----------



## Ian Flux




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ClickCardo_
> *If you like the Allman Brothers buy their Guitar player's (warren haynes) band (Gov't mule) cd/dvd package. The DVD is 3 hours of a single concert at a small concert hall in New Orleans. Their bass player had died in the recent past and they had an all-star lineup of bass players, e.g. les claypool, roger glover, etc. as well as other special guests. Check it out and get 2 CD's of the concert also. The total concert lasted 5 and 1/2 hours!*



Gov't Mule is one of my favorite bands. Anything with Warren is sure to please. ABB, Bonnaroo 2003 footage, Gov't Mule, Phil and Friends...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Oh my...

The Germans get all the good stuff. I heard this was a good recording ( for 1981).


Look at the song list. And it ends with Emerald, perhaps the hardest rocking song ever










*Thin Lizzy

Live At Rockpalast*

DVD GERMANY 1981 PAL

The original 19 track DVD features one of the last concerts of thin lizzy'


TRACKS:

1 Are You Ready

2 Genocide

3 Waiting For An Alibi

4 Jailbreak

5 Trouble Boys

6 Don't Believe A Word

7 Memory Pain

8 Got To Give It Up

9 Chinatown

10 Hollywood

11 Cowboy Song

12 The Boys Are Back In Town

13 Suicide

14 Black Rose

15 Sugar Blues

16 Baby Drives Me Crazy

17 Rosalie

18 Desaster

19 Emerald


DOLBY DIGITAL 5.1, DOLBY DIGITAL STEREO. Approximate time: 112 minutes.


PAL SYSTEM. FULL SCREEN. ENGLISH AND GERMAN LANGUAGES



©1981 WDR - Westdeutscher Rundfunk Koln/2004 und Vertrieb durch Studio Hamburg Fernseh Allianz (FA) GmbH


----------



## ToastedAudiolab




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by eweiss_
> *Everyone says STOP MAKING SENSE is the best concert DVD, bar none.
> 
> Is this true?*



I would say its one of the best out there. Not just the quality of the DVD

but the show and musicianship as well. Definitely worth your time to look into.


----------



## bearhawk260

I'am writing as I watch/listen to Roger Waters-In the Flesh. I must say the audio is fantastic...But, I just can't get around the corny stage presentation. His backup singers and most of his band are about as stiff as a stick...I will say I haven't watched all of the disk, but up to chapter 10, eeeegad...But, the music makes up for the presentation. Fantastic selection of music.


I also purchased Elton John-One Night Only. Wow, I could listen to that disk all day. I don't care much for some of the guest singers, but the remaining songs more than make up for this intrusion...DTS is just incredible.


----------



## Iwanthd

Is the "Bring on the Night" DVD mentioned above a film of the same concert that is on the 2 disc CD set? That CD is one of my favorite live perfomances and I was hoping that the sound and picture quality of the DVD matched the stellar musical performance of the CD set. Any thoughts?


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Iwanthd_
> *Is the "Bring on the Night" DVD mentioned above a film of the same concert that is on the 2 disc CD set? That CD is one of my favorite live perfomances and I was hoping that the sound and picture quality of the DVD matched the stellar musical performance of the CD set. Any thoughts?*



The music comes from the same tour. The music on the 2 CD set comes from different stops on the tour. The movie/documentary is limited (and that is not meant in a negative manner) to the rehersals leading up to the opening night of the tour and from the opening night itself. For example, "I Burn For You" on the CD is not the same performance, but equally as compelling as it is on the DVD.


You might, or might not, remember that the release of "Dream of the Blue Turtles" was a mjor deal in pop music in the mid 80's. It was Sting's first solo project just getting out of The Police and was on top of the pop music spectrum. There was a tremendous amount of worry that this pop-jazz fusion thing was going to be met negatively.


As we know it turned out great and had a good effect on the industry and on his career. If you love the CDs, I know that you will even more enjoy the DVD and seeing more of how he came to do this project.


The audio quality is very good, but the picture isn't great because it was shot on film in 1985, but it isn't bad either.


----------



## ToastedAudiolab

Judas Priest - Electric Eye. Very good musically if you're a Priest fan.

This was recorded live in Dallas Tx. at Reunion Arena in 1986.

Video and Audio Quality is good . This was digitally remastered and has both a two channel and 5.1 track. Editing on the other hand sux. Again this concert was taped in Dallas I am from the Dallas Area so I know Reunion Arena. Either the editor was shall we say "on medication" or just wasn't paying attention or was just trying to use a bunch of filler in between songs because there is footage of a different stadium that pops up periodically in the crowd shots. If I am not mistaken it is an outdoor stadium or an indoor 'super dome' somewhere. Its definitely some place where football can be played. Reunion was strictly for basketball and ice hockey. That aside this is a pretty good disc. Tons of videos and taped TV spots are also included. And if you're from Dallas is its cool to hear the name of our fair city mentioned.


----------



## Iwanthd

petercw2,

Thanks for your comments, sounds like Sting will be getting a liitle more of my money!


----------



## Splashman24




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *Prince "Sign O' The Times", Brazilian import, filmed in 1987. The packaging looks professional, and is in Dolby 5.1 and 2.0 audio, all the menus are in spanish, but easy to figure out.
> 
> 
> First the bad: tHe sound quality is poor. This is disappointing since the rest of the production has high production values, and his performance is excellent. It not as good as FM radio. I'm thinking the top and the bottom of the audible spectrum are heavily compressed, the lows are muddy, and the highs are cut off. I played with my reciever, and made it almost passable by using soundfields.
> 
> .*



I just watched the Canadian release and was blown away.









The video has been remastered and the audio had to have a serious overhaul in comparison to the Brazilian import. It is one of the best recorded concerts I have listened to at home. I could not believe how "tight" the bass is on this disc. I've seen Prince live a couple of times and the sound is never as clean and clear as the DD 5.1 track on this disc.


----------



## petercw2

Where does one get a Canadian release of Sign O the Times? Isn't it supposed to get a US release sometime soon here?


----------



## itsmeitsme

I am a big fan of the original Genesis and was wondering if anyone has seen any of the Steve Hackett dvd's, and if so, what is your opinion?


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by itsmeitsme_
> *I am a big fan of the original Genesis and was wondering if anyone has seen any of the Steve Hackett dvd's, and if so, what is your opinion?*



Tokyo Tapes is excellent. Great all-star band, lots of classic Genesis material, as well as King Crimson. Very good sound, OK picture. Plus bonus rehearsal footage that is a lot of fun.


Haven't seen the others that he has out but here's a link to Progressive Ears' reviews of them.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bearhawk260_
> *I'am writing as I watch/listen to Roger Waters-In the Flesh. I must say the audio is fantastic...But, I just can't get around the corny stage presentation. His backup singers and most of his band are about as stiff as a stick...I will say I haven't watched all of the disk, but up to chapter 10, eeeegad...But, the music makes up for the presentation. Fantastic selection of music.*



Your just getting to the good stuff










This is like an "Amused To Death" concert tour, since there never was one.


I normally start this DVD at chapter 16, He puts more energy into his solo material, and they break out the electric blues guitar and the background singers also get some incredible solos. This is like an "Amused To Death" concert tour, since there never was one.


If your not familiar with his solo material ...its at least as good as Floyd and alot fresher musically, at least to someone like me who overplayed Pink Floyd growing up.


Also, the world view" themes are more current.


Hey I finally figured out where Snowy White came from. He replaced Gary Moore as Guitarist for Thin Lizzy. He did some of the writing for them, as well.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FredProgGH_
> *Tokyo Tapes is excellent. Great all-star band, lots of classic Genesis material, as well as King Crimson. Very good sound, OK picture. Plus bonus rehearsal footage that is a lot of fun.
> *




Ill just add a few post-genesis DVDs to this list:


Peter Gabriel "Growing Up Live" which is superb in all areas, the stage show he puts on during the performance is worth the price of the DVD. The video and audio are all good. The material is also good, though he doesnt play all his hits, since its supporting a newer album.


Instrumentation is well done, but a little light for my tastes, he is more vocal based. You wont see alot of virtuoso playing here, but what you see is quality.


I also understand that his other concert DVDs are excellent, he takes his concert DVDs serious and it shows.


------------------------


King Crimson: Deja Vroom (1998) was one of my first concert DVDs, but it was a tad disappointing.


I love the material on this DVD, has Elephant talk, and all the cool stuff from that era, but the video is mediocre, and on my Panasonic RPTV, looked horrible, the blues were overdriven and it bled all over the image.

Cant remember the audio being that great, though it wasnt bad.


----------------------------------


Phil plays Drums on "Eric Clapton and Friends Live 1986 ", which is an excellent vintage concert DVD, as far as audio and video.


The performance is also good, Phil is an excellent drummer.


I was not completely blown away by the synergy of the band, and the songs were performed a bit too precisely.... I would have loved Eric and the other players to just go nuts on a few songs with solos and such, but that wasn't to be.


They don't perform any Genesis, just Phil's in the Air"hit, and 7 Eric Clapton tunes ( Crossroads, Layla, Sunshine of my love, White Room, etc)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Splashman24_
> *I just watched the Canadian release and was blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video has been remastered and the audio had to have a serious overhaul in comparison to the Brazilian import. It is one of the best recorded concerts I have listened to at home. I could not believe how "tight" the bass is on this disc. I've seen Prince live a couple of times and the sound is never as clean and clear as the DD 5.1 track on this disc.*



I'll second this, the Canadian release is awesome, they must have rehearsed this show for a year, the choreography is amazing.


----------



## htomei22

JohnR,


Damn, John, I just saw your new 'head shot' and - how can I say this gracefully - you've really aged in the last week or so!! Maybe you should spend a little less time watching these concert videos. You know, get outside and enjoy the sun here in L.A. Or maybe at least turn the volume down a bit??

















htomei


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I have been enjoying the sun, cant ya tell?










thats the Farmer/Priest in Napoleon Dynamite, I have to change it back, since its apparently against policy


----------



## bearhawk260




> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> 
> *Your just getting to the good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *************************************************
> 
> 
> I watched almost all of this DVD and your correct, the band is a bit more "human." Even with this issue, its not an issue, the music and sound are great.
> 
> 
> I guess this means a few more concert DVD in my future...
> 
> 
> One question, the Elton John-one night only I purchased is in all white with an older picture of Elton on the front. the other DVD covers I saw has a current picture of Elton with raised hands in the concert setting. Differences???When looking on-line all content is the same.
> 
> 
> I'm batting 2 for 2 with In the Flesh and One Night Only.*


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ClickCardo_
> *If you like the Allman Brothers buy their Guitar player's (warren haynes) band (Gov't mule) cd/dvd package. The DVD is 3 hours of a single concert at a small concert hall in New Orleans. Their bass player had died in the recent past and they had an all-star lineup of bass players, e.g. les claypool, roger glover, etc. as well as other special guests. Check it out and get 2 CD's of the concert also. The total concert lasted 5 and 1/2 hours!*



ClickCardo

Thanks a lot for this tip. I second his nomination. I have been meaning to pick up some 'Mule" music for a while, and after I read your comments I picked up a copy of this one. Boy, this is sure an outstanding show, and it has a great DVD too. I am not through all of the package yet but each song gets better than the one before. These guys kick some serious A$$. Video on the DVD is OK, but the audio is really the reason to buy. Personally I prefer he stereo version to the 5.1, mostly because I am not too thrilled about the way they use the speakers for effect in the back, but that is a small nit. I recommend this package highly for the music content.


What a great thread! HT's are great for movies, but my theory is still that god created HT for concert DVD's.


----------



## Oldfred

I had the distinct pleasure of seeing Elvis Costello at the Hard Rock in Vegas a month or so ago and his new concert DVD (Live in Memphis) recreates the sound and feel of that show with a slightly different song lineup. The group rarely stops between songs, full bore rock and roll. Highly recomended (16:9, shot with high-def cameras, 5.1 Dolby & DTS sound). Emmylou stops by and they morph into a C&W bar band for three songs.


Also, if there are any country-rock fans out there, the Gram Parsons tribute DVD (Return to Sin City) seems to be very well done (16:9, Dolby 5.1 & DTS also). I've only given it a cursory listen so far but the list of performers is impressive (Steve Earle, Lucinda Williams, Dwight Yoakam, etc.)


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JohnR_IN_LA_
> *I
> 
> 
> King Crimson: Deja Vroom (1998) was one of my first concert DVDs, but it was a tad disappointing.
> 
> 
> I love the material on this DVD, has Elephant talk, and all the cool stuff from that era, but the video is mediocre, and on my Panasonic RPTV, looked horrible, the blues were overdriven and it bled all over the image.
> 
> Cant remember the audio being that great, though it wasnt bad.
> *



Well, for whatever reason, Deja Vroom was designed to look florescent and blown out. At least, on my system anyway, it looked like a decently good representation of an artisitic choice; you may be seeing something else though. I admit I haven't looked at it critically in quite some time. The sound is pretty nice and the show is the best I've seen on video for KC. The menu navigation is a freakin' nightmare though. You'll want to throw the disk out the window just trying to select DD or DTS. Robert Fripp doesn't want anything to come easy to you, the fan


----------



## JBaumgart

Yesterday the weather was pretty ugly so I spent much of the day watching three concerts that I picked up a few months ago.


No. 1 was Los Lonely Boys "Texican Style: Live From Austin" which is full of energy and some great guitar work. Sound and picture quality are better than most but it's the performance that will draw you in. Not too many 3 member bands that can rock the way these guys do on this disc.


Next up was Dave Mathews Band's "The Central Park Concert." This is a big budget production with great sound quality, and the camera work is some of the best I've seen, with panoramic shots of New York City and the massive crowd from a helicopter up above, plus steady views of the individual band members doing their thing. Unfortunately I always find myself skipping through many of the songs on this one, because although done very well technically I'm not fond of about half the songs themselves. Others are great so this one's sort of a mixed bag for me. There aren't too many DVD concerts out there though that are better done from a technical point of view.


Last up was an old favorite of mine, Eric Clapton's "One More Car, One More Rider." This has been discussed several times here previously, but I always enjoy watching this one from start to finish. Great sound quality, great song selection (probably my favorite style of music) and great muscianship all combine for great entertainment, at least for me.


A few that I did not watch yesterday that I would recommend, as others in this thread have above, include:


1. Boz Scaggs - "Greatest Hits Live" (intimate, a little mellow but very good sound and I like the music a lot).

2. Eagles - "Hell Freezes Over" (still perhaps the best recorded of any out there)

3. "Music For Montserrat" featuring Paul McCartney, Phil Collins, Clapton, Sting, Mark Knofler & others (great variety and some very excellent performances, but too much talking in between artists - you will use your fast forward button after the first viewing)

4. Alison Krauss & Union Station - "Live" (excellent bluegrass performance, one of my very favorites)

5. Bela Fleck & The Fleckstones - "Live At The Quick" (GREAT musicianship & sound quality, but don't buy if you won't ever appreciate bluegrass)

6. Diana Krall - "Live in Paris" (same comment as No. 5, but substitute "jazz" for "bluegrass"


----------



## itsmeitsme




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FredProgGH_
> *Tokyo Tapes is excellent. Great all-star band, lots of classic Genesis material, as well as King Crimson. Very good sound, OK picture. Plus bonus rehearsal footage that is a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> Haven't seen the others that he has out but here's a link to Progressive Ears' reviews of them.*



thanks so much for the info


----------



## Jmlkoho




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by AlexBPM_
> *Being a huge concert DVD fan, here's my top 3 thus far. The DD 5.1 on all 3 discs is outstanding, although the video might leave something to be desired.
> 
> 
> 1. John Mayer- Any Given Thursday (Check out track #13 "Covered in Rain" and turn it UP. My reference concert DVD material).
> 
> 
> 2. Dave Mathews- Listener Supported
> 
> 
> 3. Coldplay- Live 2003 (Clocks is always a crowd pleaser!).*



Found a really old post here and I am going to second the recomendation on the

"Covered in Rain" track from the Any Given thursday DVD it is wonderful.


----------



## dsmith901

The HD broadcast of "Roy Orbison and Friends" on the InHD channel is outstanding, but I don't know if it is on DVD. I copied it to DVD-R using a Panasonic E80H and even though it is only in 2.0 it stills sounds great using DPLII or Logic 7.


----------



## CineFreak




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dsmith901_
> *The HD broadcast of "Roy Orbison and Friends" on the InHD channel is outstanding, but I don't know if it is on DVD. I copied it to DVD-R using a Panasonic E80H and even though it is only in 2.0 it stills sounds great using DPLII or Logic 7.*



Its on DVD and its on my top 5 concert DVD's (even though its Black & White







) but, the DTS Sound is absolutely amazing! If you like in HD buy the DVD it'll blow your socks off.


Jessica


----------



## BruceOmega

dsmith901,


If this is the Black and White Night concert, then yes it is on DVD. I've always enjoyed this one notwithstanding the aspect ratio is only 1.33:1.


Was the HD broadcast in 16:9? If so, I'm curious how they got that; e.g., did they go back to a master copy that is in widescreen format?


Bruce


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dsmith901_
> *The HD broadcast of "Roy Orbison and Friends" on the InHD channel is outstanding,*



I agree!! Luckily I have the Motorolla HD-DVR and recorded it along with the Bruce Hornsby: Three Nights on the Town which was awesome. I looked for the bruce hornsby concert and it's not on dvd yet, however I think the Roy Orbison concert is. I love dvd concerts but I'm getting hooked on concerts on INHD. The quality is so much better piture wise. I remember seeing the Toto: Live in Amsterdam concert on INHD and having the dvd, I cued up the dvd with the INHD concert and AB compared them. It was night and day how much superior the INHD presetation was in PQ, unfortunately, I think my cable company compressed the audio since the dvd audio was alot louder. So far on HD-DVR I have Earth Wind & Fire with Chicago in concert, Pink, Roy Orbison and Friends, Bruce Hornsby and the Mormon T. Choir singing christmas songs. I use these concerts to show off my theater more so than movies.

Greg


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ya thats kind of my feelings about HD concerts. They often look better, and often sound worse.


When they hit both right, then they are awesome.


----------



## antennahead

There was a live broadcast of Sting's Bring on the Night tour from Japan on HBO back in the mid 80's. They showed it at 8:00 pm Saturday night I believe and again at 11:00 on the west coast feed. It ran one more time, the following Tuesday night I believe and was never seen again. I have this show on beta hi fi in stereo. It was a phenominal performance, the best Sting live I have ever seen, and I have seen them all. I wish this show would be released on DVD. My picture quality is good for tape but looks like most taped material when viewed on my plasma. I can't stress enough how great this show was!


John


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gps_
> *I agree!! Luckily I have the Motorolla HD-DVR and recorded it along with the Bruce Hornsby: Three Nights on the Town which was awesome. I looked for the bruce hornsby concert and it's not on dvd yet....
> 
> Greg*



It looks like there are two Hornsby dvds available. Anyone recommend either one?


htomei


----------



## antennahead

I have the German one, Musikladen I believe it's called. It's from the mid '80's. Decent picture quality and pretty good sound quality. The performance is good. It's from the time period where he was only out and famous for about 2 to 3 years. I like it.it also has his origional guitarist that left him to tour with Bonnie Raitt.


John


----------



## Distorted

I bought Dave Matthews Band', "The Gorge" combination double CD and DVD yesterday. I expected the DVD to be a cheap throw-in as the price was $22 as I remember. To my surprise the DVD concert disc (separate, not a dual) was 120 minutes, 4.5 (on a five point scale) on the video and 5.0 on audio, although no DTS.


Matthews and the band were really cooking, and it was one of his DVD's that features the other great players in his band unlike the regrettable, "Live at Folsom Field Boulder Colorado," although both were from 2002. This DVD has more backstage footage than I would like to see past the first time through, but the performances shown make up for it. Recommended.


On another note - I also bought the new Springsteen, "Devils And Dust" dual layer album. I discussed my experience on the Surround Music Formats forum here, but as this album has 30 minutes of video performance I thought I would mention it here as well. As can be seen from the thread in that forum, there seems to be some teething problems with the new Dual Disc format, but The Boss' performance and new material is a keeper.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=535243


----------



## Redskin

Awesome thread,


JohnR_IN_LA, your description of the Led Zep DVD made me relive highschool. I am pulling out all of my CD's and will be purchasing the DVD.


Sorry if these have been asked before, but what are some of the better acoustic guitar dvd's out there?


What is the best Clapton DVD?


How does the David Gilmour DVD compare the Waters' In the Flesh?


How is the sound quality of Phil Collins' new one?


Thanks in advance

Greg


----------



## dedwards




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by antennahead_
> *There was a live broadcast of Sting's Bring on the Night tour from Japan on HBO back in the mid 80's. They showed it at 8:00 pm Saturday night I believe and again at 11:00 on the west coast feed. It ran one more time, the following Tuesday night I believe and was never seen again. I have this show on beta hi fi in stereo. It was a phenominal performance, the best Sting live I have ever seen, and I have seen them all. I wish this show would be released on DVD. My picture quality is good for tape but looks like most taped material when viewed on my plasma. I can't stress enough how great this show was!
> 
> 
> John*



Well, there is the just-released Bring on the Night DVD. It includes footage from the Paris opening of the tour, along with scenes from the band's rehearsals at a French chateau. (The scene where the tour group comes through is worth the price of admission by itself.)


I would rate the picture and sound quality as good, and the performance as freakin' amazing.


DE


----------



## antennahead

Yes dedwrds, I have seen that dvd and it is good. Since you like it you'd freak over the Tokyo concert as it surpasses the available Bring on the Night dvd. I wonder if HBO will ever release it, or if Sting owns the rights and has no intention of releasing it.


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Lol Greg, Hail to the Redskins.


Try to do a search, those two DVDs were reviewed several times.


The Gilmour DVD is slightly fresher musically, he works in a cello for example. Its also an even better recording. Also Gilmours voice and guitarwork is amazing. I never considered him an amazing singer... but I was wrong.


The Waters DVD is more rocking and powerful and Floyd-like. Think religous experience.


----------



## Rice Rocket

For sound quality try these two which I haven't seen mentioned:


1. Sarah Brightman - La Luna in Concert - DTS

2. James Taylor - Live at the Beacon Theater - both PCM and DD tracks are good.


Some of the ones mentioned in this thread really have mediocre sound quality...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rice Rocket_
> *Some of the ones mentioned in this thread really have mediocre sound quality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Aye... and some of the ones with great sound and video have medicore performances.


I forget which James Taylor DVD I have, but its so slooowwww....

And his voice is so white and has that annoying metallic ring to it...

The guy could have run Mr. Rogers Neighborhood easily.


----------



## Griz92867




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by *******_
> *Awesome thread,
> 
> 
> JohnR_IN_LA, your description of the Led Zep DVD made me relive highschool. I am pulling out all of my CD's and will be purchasing the DVD.
> 
> 
> Sorry if these have been asked before, but what are some of the better acoustic guitar dvd's out there?
> 
> 
> What is the best Clapton DVD?
> 
> 
> How does the David Gilmour DVD compare the Waters' In the Flesh?
> 
> 
> How is the sound quality of Phil Collins' new one?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Greg*




The Yes - Acoustic DVD is very good. Its a recent performance featuring the "most familiar" line-up (Howe, Anderson, Wakeman, Squire, and White)It's only about 34 minutes but PQ and AQ are excellent. Also, I seem to recall the Billy Idol - Storytellers has some real good acoustic guitar work by Steve Stevens.


Best Clapton DVD is "One Car, One Rider" followed by "Live at Hyde Park"


I second John in L.A.'s comments re: Gilmour vs. Waters DVDs


The sound quality of the new Phil Collins DVD is excellent. It is my new reference.


Also, the Rod Stewart - Live at the Royal Albert Hall is excellent in PQ, AQ, and particularly the performance and song selection.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Sorry if these have been asked before, but what are some of the better acoustic guitar dvd's out there?



Not exactly what you are asking, but any Pat Metheny dvd has absolutely wonderful accoustic guitar on it. He also does some amazing things with all sorts of other guitar instruments including his Pikasso. Speaking of Now is my favorite music dvd and has amazing audio.


----------



## Redskin

Thanks Griz, great input.


Denny, I think Pat Metheny is really talented, but have never owned any cd's so I am not sure which way to go. What is your favorite DVD of his for sound quality and performance?


Greg


----------



## DennyH

Greg, Speaking of Now has a DTS as well as DD 5.1 soundtrack. I listen to the DTS exclusively and can say that it is exemplary. The performances are superb and seeing Richard Bona perform is worth the price of the dvd. I should probably buy a spare one of these disc because I listen to it so much I will probably wear it out.


----------



## Distorted

I just bought an Al Di Meola DVD entitled "One Of Those Nights" that is first rate in video and sound even though it is one of those oddballs presented in 4.1. This is not one of Di Meola's fusion performances, and is what I would term "straight jazz," although he does have a string quartet on some numbers.


I have not been a big follower of Di Meola, but enjoyed this from an intellectual rather than an emotional perspective. His dexterity and command of his instruments is astounding with some speed guitar that would make Jimmy Page blush.


As for "acoustic guitar," I am not sure of your definition, but he most often plays a hollow man-made material base, six steel string, attached-pickup guitar, but does play another more traditional acoustic guitar as well.


----------



## antennahead

Have you ever heard Al Di Meola play electric guitar? Some of his older late 70's and early 80's fusion work is outstanding. He is unbelievably fast and smooth, great technique.


John


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by antennahead_
> *Have you ever heard Al Di Meola play electric guitar? Some of his older late 70's and early 80's fusion work is outstanding. He is unbelievably fast and smooth, great technique.
> 
> 
> John*



I had not listen to Di Meola since a CD some years ago with Paco De Lucia and John McLaughlin. He did not hit my joy spot on either work, but he is amazing in his technique, as you say. I would almost characterize his misses with me as too much technique and not enough emotion, but I recognize that emotion in music is a turnoff to many, and what is emotion to me may not be to others. Paco De Lucia is another wonder, and covers a different range than Di Meola. He is hit or miss with me, but when he hits he is phenomenal. When he deigns to dabble in flamenco, he is stunning. If he has any DVDs, please let us know, anyone.


----------



## antennahead

I agree his style lacks emotion, especially his newer work which showcases his technique. One of his fusion albums, can't remember the name right now, from around 1980 had a song called "Race with devil Spanish Highway" that was just amazing, had a lot of feel as well as blazing speed.


John


----------



## thebeatles67

For anyone with even a casual interest in Elvis I highly recommend this DVD. Elvis used Hi-def cameras in a small club (Hi Tone) in Memphis in front of aro 200. Elvis reaches for many of his classics and a nice sampling of his other work and duets with Emmylou on 5 songs.


Your choice of 2.0 DD or 5.1 DD or DTS 5.1. What i didnt really think would be of interest was a separate bonus feature of Elvis traveling around town visiting Stax Records Museum then on to Arkansas and Miss by means of a 55 cadillac. I have a new appreciation for his work. Nice job.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Thanks for the Recommend I love Elvis Costello


----------



## Burtgtp1973

Let me just say iam 32 years old and listen to a variety of music , anything from Led Zepplin to Depeche Mode ... i bought Peter Gabriel's "Secret World" concert dvd and all i can say is OMG. PQ is not much to be desired but the DTS is amazing .. i didnt want to turn it off it sounded so good . I never really listened to him but wow, i have a new found love for his music and style. This dvd is a must IMO .


BTW : Great thread ..keep em coming


----------



## outlier2

For acoustic guitar I have two recommendations. They are both actually DVD-Audio with a video on the flip side in DTS. They are live studio recordings (i.e., one take in the studio). Both are among the best recorded acoustic guitar I have heard although the style may or may not be to your liking.


a) Laurence Juber Guitar Noir DVD-A from AIX records. Probably the best sounding thing I've had on my system, and this guy can play! Former guitarist for Paul McCartney (Wings) this guy is the real acoustic deal.


b) Steve Stevens, Flamenco a Go-Go DVD-A. Another fantastic recording. If you like Billy Idol Storyteller (and I do and recommend it also), this is sure to be a treat hearing Stevens stretch into the bizarre world of a fusion of flamenco, new age, acoustic stuff. There is video on one side and hi rez audio on the other.


Juber is all acoustic and Stevens has very few vocals and is largely and instrumental album also.


A third recommendation for Gilmour's concert (more acoustic than Waters'). I'd also pick up Waters' In the Flesh as these are both fantastic concerts.


----------



## gps

Just picked up Roger Waters due to the high praise it was given on this thread. All I can say is WOW !! It has become my new reference concert dvd to show off my system. Great thread, keep the hits a comin'


Greg


----------



## Wakey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ClickCardo
> 
> Thanks a lot for this tip. I second his nomination. I have been meaning to pick up some 'Mule" music for a while, and after I read your comments I picked up a copy of this one. Boy, this is sure an outstanding show, and it has a great DVD too. I am not through all of the package yet but each song gets better than the one before. These guys kick some serious A$$. Video on the DVD is OK, but the audio is really the reason to buy. Personally I prefer he stereo version to the 5.1, mostly because I am not too thrilled about the way they use the speakers for effect in the back, but that is a small nit. I recommend this package highly for the music content.
> 
> 
> What a great thread! HT's are great for movies, but my theory is still that god created HT for concert DVD's.




Another recomendation for the Mule package.. These guys rock










Check out Peter Gabriel's "Play, The Videos" I would have never guessed this would be so enjoyable but I play the heck out of it. He has remastered all his favorite videos into DTS's new spec 96/24.


The comments can be turned off to allow seamless music playback and it's by far the coolest sounding DVD I have to date.


I need a new concert, has anyone purchased anything lately?


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wakey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need a new concert, has anyone purchased anything lately?



Just picked up Seal's "Live in Paris" and will watch it this weekend. Good news is that it has a DTS version on it. So that gotta be something!


----------



## Patrick TX

I picked up Seal as well. I also snagged Dido - Live at the Brixton Academy (Anamorphic & DTS). It's way cheap at Target ($12.98), and comes with a live CD as well. The Seal was $12, but DVD only at BB. CC has the combo CD, but it's in a Jewel & $19. I look forward to posting some thoughts as well. How bad can Dido be in a lingerie top & tight jeans


----------



## Nightmaster

Nice thread! I've been noting some concert DVDs that I don't own so I can pick them up. As I just got in on this monstrous thread, forgive me if I mention any discs here that have already been discussed; I've got tons of 'em and there always seem to be more that I'd like to grab!


Julia Fordham- That's Live.....super performer that I knew very little about before seeing this on my dish, then rushing out to buy it. Kind of a cross between Joni Mitchell and Anita Baker in voice to me, maybe not everyone's cup of tea. The video looks very good. Great sound as well, both DD and DTS 5.1 I believe.


Heart- The Road Home.....alot of people have talked about the Live In Seattle disc but I haven't spotted any mention of this one, from around the same time period as the Desire Walks On CD was released. Very good show, I caught the tour and it was a 2 act set, playing acoustical unplugged type as act 1 and the heavy stuff in their catalog in act 2. Good show, a must have for Ann and Nancy fans like me- also 5.1 but I'd have to check to see if it has a DTS track.


----------



## Patrick TX

I forgot about another one I snagged yesterday. Norah Jones & The Handsome Band - Live in 2004. It's 16:9 Anamorphic with DD 5.1 & 2.0. I'm listening to it now, sounds nice. The picture has some grain though. Norah looks like she sounds, beautiful. I also have the live in New Orleans DVD. I thought she looked a little nervous on the New Orleans DVD, not here. This is much better so far. It's got a BUNCH of extras as well. Go snag it at Walmart for under $10. Lots of guest performers!


Dolly Parton

Gillian Welch & David Rawlings

Richared Julian

Kevin Breit


----------



## linthat22

Depeche Mode - Devotional


----------



## GSOgymrat

Last week I Netflixed K.D. Lang: Live By Request and was very impressed. The performance is part of an A&E series and the picture is 4:3. It has both DD and DTS sound which I thought was above average. I've always liked K.D. Lang's voice but hearing her perform live made me realize this woman can *really* sing. So many vocalists need studio enhancements but some of Lang's vocals sounded better live than in the studio. Her style of music may not be to everyone's taste but I was mesmerized.


Also, several people have given differing opinions on the sound quality of Fleetwood Mac: The Dance. I don't know about the DVD but the AC-3 laserdisc version sounds awesome.


----------



## Nightmaster

Concert DVDs seem like hidden treasure to me. The bulk of the public passes them by on the racks, yet there are some shows that will make for a super night of entertainment sitting there waiting to be had for less than twenty bucks. Why they haven't caught on with old baby boomers like me is a mystery!


The Doobie Brothers Live At Wolf Trap is an AWESOME concert DVD. 185:1 anamorphic with DD and DTS 5.1 a great show I wish I had been at. If you like the Tom Johnston version of the Doobies you need to buy this disc, 90 minutes of old stuff and newer songs that blend right in with the Doobies sound.


One of my favorite concert DVDs is Styx- Return To Paradise, shot at the end of their 1996 reunion tour and both Dennis DeYoung and Tommy Shaw in the lineup....as far as I'm concerned, there is no Styx without DeYoung in the lineup. If you're a Styx fan this is a must. Shot in 133:1 with DD 5.1 sound.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GSOgymrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last week I Netflixed K.D. Lang: Live By Request and was very impressed. The performance is part of an A&E series and the picture is 4:3. It has both DD and DTS sound which I thought was above average. I've always liked K.D. Lang's voice but hearing her perform live made me realize this woman can *really* sing. So many vocalists need studio enhancements but some of Lang's vocals sounded better live than in the studio. Her style of music may not be to everyone's taste but I was mesmerized.



KD Lang is definitely the real deal- what an incredible voice this woman has, she oozes sensuality and romance in a crooning way you simply don't hear anymore. I won't say I like all her stuff but when I DO like her stuff, I love it.


----------



## gps

I picked up Seal's "LIve In Paris" dvd. Wow!! what a great concert. I must say it is reference quality audio wise with it's DTS and DD 5.1. I think it is one of the best mixed concerts I've heard in along time. The rears are used for vocal reverb and effects as well as crowd but it's Seal's voice that really shines through. Man he has a great powerful voice and nails the performance. The band is solid and tight. Also great about this dvd is that if your a fan of his music, (Trevor Horn is his producer, Art of Noise, and is known for his lush sounding synth arrangements), the songs sound almost exactly like their recordings. Sounds incredible on a good system !


It was shot in 1.75.1 and looks like it was shot on high def cameras. Now for the part that annoyed me. This show has a nice light show. But it's a pet peeve of mine that great light shows don't translate well for good video. The band is mostly lit in colored gels (alot of red), luckily I did not notice any bleeding on my Sony HS-10 and 92" Da-Lite screen. Seal for the most part is lit corectly though color temp looks off in a few places. I wish that more lighting directors would look at concert dvd's and look how lighting best suites video. Just look at Eagles HFO or Roger Waters just for example. The performers should all be lit in white light and use colors on the backgrounds.


Another pet peeve, This performance is awesome. Every performer plays extremely professional. Is it too much to ask that the camerawork and post editing be professional? As a TV News photographer I know how hard it is to keep things in focus that are moving, but I try to edit the out of focus stuff out. Here it looks like it done on purpose. There are shots on Seal that look like the camera operator was experimenting with their focus, why is this edited in? You've got x number of cameras, change the shot. The best concert dvd's to me are ones that I don't notice that it is a camera that I'm watching. I like to think I'm watching it with my naked eye. My eye doesn't go in and out of focus when I look at something (OK, maybe after 7 beers).


I must say despite my anoyance's with a few things this disc is a keeper and I will use it as a reference disc to show to my friends. If you like the music of Seal you are in for a real treat. If you enjoy great dvd concerts this is one of them.


Greg


Hey!! How about a thread for Reference Quality DVD Concerts??????


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey!! How about a thread for Reference Quality DVD Concerts??????



I would absolutely love that if it worked - but it won't. How many times have you heard someone rave about the AQ of a disk that is just awful? Countless times.


Ed


----------



## Patrick TX

Reference is so subjective. I watched Seal last night. It was a nice show, but it seemed to me his mike was turned down too low. I agree about the focus though, too distracting.


----------



## dedwards

Wanted to revive this thread -


I justed watched Elvis Costello - Live in Memphis. As an Elvis fan from way back, I loved that he played a lot of his upbeat older songs. Pump It Up, Radio Radio, Mystery Dance, etc.


The sound quality - I dunno - seemed spotty. Picture quality is OK, but "every shot is a closeup" gets old after a while. Both of these issues may have been caused by the small club venue to some extent.


For Elvis fans, it's a must see for the performance. As a HT demo, I'd give it a C.


DE


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedwards* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wanted to revive this thread -
> 
> 
> I justed watched Elvis Costello - Live in Memphis. As an Elvis fan from way back, I loved that he played a lot of his upbeat older songs. Pump It Up, Radio Radio, Mystery Dance, etc.
> 
> 
> The sound quality - I dunno - seemed spotty. Picture quality is OK, but "every shot is a closeup" gets old after a while. Both of these issues may have been caused by the small club venue to some extent.
> 
> 
> For Elvis fans, it's a must see for the performance. As a HT demo, I'd give it a C.
> 
> 
> DE



Totally agree - I bought it based on a recommendation here, and was disappointed. Very average in all respects, IMO.


----------



## HT Nitwit

The Eagles Farewell Tour I DVD is my new reference. I think they topped their Hell Freezes Over DVD. Amazing video and the DTS is just simply outstanding. And with this DVD, not only do you get a bunch of the Eagles classics, you get the hit songs from Don Henley, Glenn Fry and Joe Walsh all thrown in, too. I highly recommend this if no one has piked this up yet.


----------



## mjolson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patrick TX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up Seal as well. I also snagged Dido - Live at the Brixton Academy (Anamorphic & DTS). It's way cheap at Target ($12.98), and comes with a live CD as well. The Seal was $12, but DVD only at BB. CC has the combo CD, but it's in a Jewel & $19. I look forward to posting some thoughts as well. How bad can Dido be in a lingerie top & tight jeans



I picked up the Dido DVD as well. DTS track is very good. Video is a touch soft and a little dark for my taste, but not bad by any means. I've seen her live, and I think this performance is excellent. Well worth $13 for Dido fans.


----------



## HT Nitwit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Doobie Brothers Live At Wolf Trap is an AWESOME concert DVD. 185:1 anamorphic with DD and DTS 5.1 a great show I wish I had been at. If you like the Tom Johnston version of the Doobies you need to buy this disc, 90 minutes of old stuff and newer songs that blend right in with the Doobies sound.



I picked up that disc last night. I wish I had gone to see that concert, considering Wolf Trap is about 15 minutes away from me. It was definitely a great show. I loved the mix of the new and old. The only thing that I wish was that Michael McDonald was there so they could have done a few more of their hits.


I saw them a few years back when Michael was with them still, and it was an fantastic show! They blew away Steve Miller, who was their opener.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GSOgymrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last week I Netflixed K.D. Lang: Live By Request and was very impressed.



BTW she also performs on Prince's excellent "Unto The Rave 2000" concert DVD...


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT Nitwit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up that disc last night. I wish I had gone to see that concert, considering Wolf Trap is about 15 minutes away from me. It was definitely a great show. I loved the mix of the new and old. The only thing that I wish was that Michael McDonald was there so they could have done a few more of their hits.
> 
> 
> I saw them a few years back when Michael was with them still, and it was an fantastic show! They blew away Steve Miller, who was their opener.




I haven't watched it but I'm pretty sure their first DVD, "Rockin' Down The Highway- The Wildlife Concert" features both Johnston and McDonald in the lineup. I'm gonna have to pick that one up as well.


----------



## DeletedUserPost

Joe Jackson did a live show of the Heaven & Helll (7 deadly sins) album on the PBS show West 57th Street (I think that is what it is called). An incredible preformance. I have tried but been unable to locate a DVD of this show. Has anyone ever seen this? I'm beginning to think I imagined it.


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roxanne1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Joe Jackson did a live show of the Heaven & Helll (7 deadly sins) album on the PBS show West 57th Street (I think that is what it is called). An incredible preformance. I have tried but been unable to locate a DVD of this show. Has anyone ever seen this? I'm beginning to think I imagined it.



No you did not imagine this,

The show was called "Sessions At West 54th"

There is no DVD of this show.


----------



## Nightmaster

I honestly think if a person wanted to they could just stop watching movies and stick with only concert/music DVDs, and STILL not hope to keep up with the list of artists showing up on disc each week!

For the last several years I've been wanting to get my hands on an old 70's Janis Joplin release called "Janis-The Way She Was".....a great documentary with several performances and interviews. One of the few VHS tapes I've yet to throw away, hoping for the day it's on DVD and I have one more tape that can be tossed in the trash.


----------



## HT Nitwit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't watched it but I'm pretty sure their first DVD, "Rockin' Down The Highway- The Wildlife Concert" features both Johnston and McDonald in the lineup. I'm gonna have to pick that one up as well.



Great minds think alike. I just ordered it off Amazon


----------



## kevin j

A new dvd i'd recommend is Truckin up to Buffalo by the Grateful Dead[7/04/89]especially for the 5.1 soundtrack and the bass...what bass!


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A new dvd i'd recommend is Truckin up to Buffalo by the Grateful Dead[7/04/89]especially for the 5.1 soundtrack and the bass...what bass!



Just got my copy delivered about an hour ago. Can't wait to hear and watch it. Hope it is as good as you say.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea ....

well ....

hmmm .... ok I guess the Doobie brothers have a strong enough song catalog to warrant a purchase of the Wildlife Concert










Tracks: 1: Dangerous 2: Jesus Is Just Alright 3: Take Me in Your Arms (Rock Me) 4: Slow Burn 5: Dependin' on You 6: Another Park, Another Sunday 7: Doctor 8: Slack Key Soquel Bag [Instrumental] 9: South City Midnight Lady 10: Eyes of Silver 11: Black Water 12: Takin' It to the Streets 13: Rockin' Down the Highway 14: Minute by Minute 15: Wild Ride 16: China Grove 17: Dark Eyed Cajun Woman 18: Neal's Fandango 19: Without You 20: Clear as the Driven Snow 21: Excited 22: What a Fool Believes 23: Long Train Runnin' 24: Listen to the Music


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea ....
> 
> well ....
> 
> hmmm .... ok I guess the Doobie brothers have a strong enough song catalog to warrant a purchase of the Wildlife Concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracks: 1: Dangerous 2: Jesus Is Just Alright 3: Take Me in Your Arms (Rock Me) 4: Slow Burn 5: Dependin' on You 6: Another Park, Another Sunday 7: Doctor 8: Slack Key Soquel Bag [Instrumental] 9: South City Midnight Lady 10: Eyes of Silver 11: Black Water 12: Takin' It to the Streets 13: Rockin' Down the Highway 14: Minute by Minute 15: Wild Ride 16: China Grove 17: Dark Eyed Cajun Woman 18: Neal's Fandango 19: Without You 20: Clear as the Driven Snow 21: Excited 22: What a Fool Believes 23: Long Train Runnin' 24: Listen to the Music




Not to mention, John, that the pricing is super on that particular title! It can be had online for $8.98 with free shipping- with that cheap a price, even a casual fan should be tempted to check it out.


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea ....
> 
> well ....
> 
> hmmm .... ok I guess the Doobie brothers have a strong enough song catalog to warrant a purchase of the Wildlife Concert ........



Word of warning.

This is a TV show with interview.... interspersed throughout.

I believe there is a play concert only feature, but some of the talk slightly overlaps.

Nice shows though.

(The MM songs are from a different venue.)


----------



## GSOgymrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW she also performs on Prince's excellent "Unto The Rave 2000" concert DVD...



I don't remember K.D. Lang performing on Rave... excellent concert though.


----------



## bluerider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjolson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up the Dido DVD as well. DTS track is very good. Video is a touch soft and a little dark for my taste, but not bad by any means. I've seen her live, and I think this performance is excellent. Well worth $13 for Dido fans.



I picked this up a few weeks ago and agree that it is excellent!


----------



## NMAS

The Band- the Last Waltz- Best concert movie I have seen filmed amazingly by Scorsese.

DMB- concert in Central park

U2- Live from Boston

Drive By Truckers- Live from the 40 Watt- great club feel DVD

Blues Traveler- Thinnest of air.


All of these are great. Last Waltz is truly spectacular


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I rented The Last Waltz ... and while it was a great show, I am glad I didnt buy it.


They don't have the strongest catalog of music, but they are kind of the original "Jam Band", so its still fun...


--------------------


The BUY DVDs for me combine an awesome performer or band, with an awesome music catalog.


Also, if a band has a paticularly strong CD or album, and there is a concert thatcatches them on that tour, playing that album, thats about as good as it gets...


Would love to see a Nirvana DVD with them playing "In Utero". Prince's "Sign Of The Times" DVD is a good example of this. "An Evening With The Dixie Chicks" catches them playing the Home Album, cover to cover, excellent.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A new dvd i'd recommend is Truckin up to Buffalo by the Grateful Dead[7/04/89]especially for the 5.1 soundtrack and the bass...what bass!



Finally got to watch and listen. Yes I would recommend this DVD, especially for Deadheads. Only 4:3 video as usual from the Dead (videos are taken from footage used on stage screens), but very clear video as it stands. DTS 5.1 and Stereo available. DTS mix is a pretty good mix with some use of the surrounds, but not overdone as some concert DVD's. As kevin mentioned, unusually strong bass range for a Dead DVD. Strong show, although somewhat workmanlike for my money. Unfortunately, video is not available for many of the greatest Dead shows. Nonetheless, I especially enjoyed the version of Row Jimmy and Masterpiece in set one. I especially like the somber version Brent Mydland plays of "I will take you home" after the jam in set two. It's such a beautiful song, and it's hard to believe he died about a year later. It was interesting to see how the camera caught the pictures of his two daughters on his keyboard as he started the song out of the jam.


Two thumbs up, especially for Deadheads!


PS

Not a bad starter disc if you have never seen a Dead show (are there really people like that in the world???), what a shame.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if a band has a paticularly strong CD or album, and there is a concert thatcatches them on that tour, playing that album, thats about as good as it gets...



I agree that the best DVD performance a person can likely get would be a show from the band at a particular time when they have a super album on the market. Unfortunately with lots of baby boomer type performers, DVD wasn't an option so we get stuck with alot of DVDs from these bands performing in the twilight of their careers. Some still bring down the house, some are shadows of what they once were. There are MANY DVDs out there on the shelves I won't buy because I know the artist is decades past their peak performing years. Culling vintage video material from bands in their heyday makes for an excellent watch in most cases. There are still several BIG names that have yet to bring anything of note to the DVD market I can think of off the top of my head- Bob Seger and John Mellencamp concerts come to mind; Kate Bush does as well but since she hasn't toured since earrrrly in her career about all that's possible there is a video compilation.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea wouldnt a decent Mellencamp concert DVD be great...


I think I saw one, where he played almost all new material.. and documentary crap...could be mistaken though....


Also, I wouldnt completely discount bands "past their prime" creatively. Some of these guys have still been practicing.. um for 20 years... and can really hammer out their old tunes better than ever..


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea wouldnt a decent Mellencamp concert DVD be great...
> 
> 
> I think I saw one, where he played almost all new material.. and documentary crap...could be mistaken though....
> 
> 
> Also, I wouldnt completely discount bands "past their prime" creatively. Some of these guys have still been practicing.. um for 20 years... and can really hammer out their old tunes better than ever..



I know Mellencamp did a DVD for his Trouble No More CD which is the one I think you're talking about John. He also did a "Live By Request" special on A&E several months back which I missed and isn't on disc, but I heard it was a great show.


I agree with you on the "past their prime" bands which is why I qualified my statement somewhat. Lots of bands have had the opportunity to keep playing together and only get better long after their 'hit' years, so when they put out a release of a recent tour they may well sound better than ever.


----------



## NMAS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I rented The Last Waltz ... and while it was a great show, I am glad I didnt buy it.
> 
> 
> They don't have the strongest catalog of music, but they are kind of the original "Jam Band", so its still fun...
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> The BUY DVDs for me combine an awesome performer or band, with an awesome music catalog.
> 
> 
> Also, if a band has a paticularly strong CD or album, and there is a concert thatcatches them on that tour, playing that album, thats about as good as it gets...
> 
> 
> Would love to see a Nirvana DVD with them playing "In Utero". Prince's "Sign Of The Times" DVD is a good example of this. "An Evening With The Dixie Chicks" catches them playing the Home Album, cover to cover, excellent.



I think they have a verys strong catologue but that is my opinion, I thought the way it was filmed was amazing. I picke dit up in Toronto for $9.99 so it was a no brainer.


----------



## outlier2

I think the Led Zepplin compilation is one of the best examples of salvaging old material from a across the band's career. The picture is, well, vintage, but the sound is stunning and the performances are Led Zepplin in their heyday.


I have seen artists past their prime put on very entertaining performances. Roger Waters, David Gilmour and even, yes, Billy Idol. I thought Billy was way past his prime but his VH1 Storytellers is very interesting material. He took his old stuff and rearranged much of it for acoustic guitar (Stevens is very good on this).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree that the best DVD performance a person can likely get would be a show from the band at a particular time when they have a super album on the market. Unfortunately with lots of baby boomer type performers, DVD wasn't an option so we get stuck with alot of DVDs from these bands performing in the twilight of their careers. Some still bring down the house, some are shadows of what they once were. There are MANY DVDs out there on the shelves I won't buy because I know the artist is decades past their peak performing years. Culling vintage video material from bands in their heyday makes for an excellent watch in most cases. There are still several BIG names that have yet to bring anything of note to the DVD market I can think of off the top of my head- Bob Seger and John Mellencamp concerts come to mind; Kate Bush does as well but since she hasn't toured since earrrrly in her career about all that's possible there is a video compilation.


----------



## yankeeman

Music For Montserrat, a charity concert in Royal Albert Hall.


Sets by Phil Collins, Arrow reggae group, Mark Knopfler (you gotta hear Money for Nothing with him, Eric Claption, and Sting), Elton John, Eric Clapton, Sting, Paul Mc Cartney, Carl Perkins, and more. Each one does a few songs, many times they get together and do incredible sets. The very last song Kansas City will have you jumping around the room, and the Hey Jude will make every other Hey Jude you have ever heard sound terrible. Sound and picture are great too.


If you like Broadway, Hey! Mr. Producer is the greatest broadway concert ever done, with all the great performers and hundreds of extras in costume, this long 2-dvd set is staggering, but it is NOT made in Region 1. I found it on Ebay in Region 0 and it plays great on my Region 1 player. This is the dvd for anyone who loves the theatre.


Also, if you are a theatre lover, get My Favorite Broadway, the Leading Ladies. All the top women (except for Bernadette) doing unbelieveable stuff.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Music For Montserrat. . .Mark Knopfler (you gotta hear Money for Nothing



I second the DVD - one of the absolute best - BUT when mentioning Mark Knopfler, the best song/performance, IMO, is Brothers in Arms. It's just blows away Money for Nothing. I think Brothers in Arms is by far the best cut on the DVD - and that's saying a lot given just how good so many selections are.


Ed


----------



## Nightmaster

Got a tip on another forum that DDD has a suuuuuuper price on The Who Live At The Royal Albert Hall for those interested.....$5.99 with free shipping. Count me in on that one!


----------



## Ron Temple

It's been mentioned on this thread before, but I just watched Peter Gabriel's Secret World. SQ 10/10 PQ 8/10, but it's one of the best shows for content and PGs unique visual style, I've ever seen.


Props to those that recommended it.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got a tip on another forum that DDD has a suuuuuuper price on The Who Live At The Royal Albert Hall for those interested.....$5.99 with free shipping. Count me in on that one!



A lot of people disagree with me on this one - but I think that the audio on this disk is awful.


Ed


----------



## pg_rider

Just got Styx' Return To Paradise the other day (took FIVE WEEKS from deepdiscountdvd -- grrrrrrr). Sound and picture are above average (but not great), but it's the content that make this a great disc. I think the performances are amazing, especially Dennis DeYoung's vocals. He somehow manages to walk the fine line between being an enthusiastic frontman and a Broadway performer!







They do pretty much all their hits and they play great. Very entertaining disc...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A lot of people disagree with me on this one - but I think that the audio on this disk is awful.
> 
> 
> Ed




Awful is a strong word, but I would agree its not great.

Also, the performance I think is uninspired.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got Styx' Return To Paradise the other day (took FIVE WEEKS from deepdiscountdvd -- grrrrrrr). Sound and picture are above average (but not great), but it's the content that make this a great disc. I think the performances are amazing, especially Dennis DeYoung's vocals. He somehow manages to walk the fine line between being an enthusiastic frontman and a Broadway performer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do pretty much all their hits and they play great. Very entertaining disc...



One of my favorite concert DVDs without question. Those guys played their arses off on that tour. As far as I'm concerned, with no DeYoung there might as well be no Styx.


----------



## pg_rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of my favorite concert DVDs without question. Those guys played their arses off on that tour. As far as I'm concerned, with no DeYoung there might as well be no Styx.



It was really sad that there was ZERO chemistry between DeYoung on one side and JY and Tommy Shaw on the other. They must really hate each other, and must have also really needed the money to go on tour together!


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I second the DVD - one of the absolute best - BUT when mentioning Mark Knopfler, the best song/performance, IMO, is Brothers in Arms. It's just blows away Money for Nothing. I think Brothers in Arms is by far the best cut on the DVD - and that's saying a lot given just how good so many selections are.
> 
> 
> Ed



I keep checking Knopfler's website hoping he will release his first DVD, as he is one of my favorite muscians. So far, no mention of anything on the horizon.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

WOOHOO! Should be here this week










We thought you would like to know...


The item(s) listed below shipped today.


Shipping Method: 5 - 10 BUSINESS DAY DELIVERY

Estimated Arrival date: 7/21/05 - 7/26/05


Quantity Item # Description Price

-------- ------------ ---------------------------------------- ----------

1 BMD083079 DVD : STYX-RETURN TO PARADISE $ 10.28


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WOOHOO! Should be here this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought you would like to know...
> 
> 
> The item(s) listed below shipped today.
> 
> 
> Shipping Method: 5 - 10 BUSINESS DAY DELIVERY
> 
> Estimated Arrival date: 7/21/05 - 7/26/05
> 
> 
> Quantity Item # Description Price
> 
> -------- ------------ ---------------------------------------- ----------
> 
> 1 BMD083079 DVD : STYX-RETURN TO PARADISE $ 10.28



Thats where I picked mine up as well, John, as well as the Doobie Brothers Wolf Trap concert in the last month or so. They can be a little quirky at times but they tend to have some super prices on their site and free shipping is awfully hard to beat. When you buy as many DVD goodies as I do that counts for alot!


Lou


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I keep checking Knopfler's website hoping he will release his first DVD, as he is one of my favorite muscians. So far, no mention of anything on the horizon.



I own one Mark Knopfler DVD and 2 Dire Straits DVDs. These were sold in Wal Marts in Canada. All 3 are different enough that fans need to own all 3. The audio and video qualities are not great on these but for fans it's adequate. The Knopfler one has the best quality of the 3 - but that material is quite different than traditional Dire Straits. I think you can order all 3 from Amazon - they're imports!


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awful is a strong word, but I would agree its not great.



I guess it is a strong word and at first listen one might feel it's unjustified (for the very reason that many think it has great sound). But a careful listen will reveal how compressed the dynamics are and how badly the instruments are mixed so that at times the featured artist is hardly heard! Since some of The Who's music is so great, it just pi$$es me off that you just don't get the impact of that music on this disk. My 30 year old vinyl records have more dynamics than this disk.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I thought how The Who decided to just rock out old school style was a mistake 


The Who's catalog is similar to the Stones, good songs but WAY OVERPLAYED. What their songs need is a slight facelift, where they stress the "theater of the mind" nature of their music, and make each song more of a musical journey.


Roger Daltry quips that every time they play "Magic Bus" it sounds different. Thats because they are neglecting the beautiful subtllties of this song, what this song needs is a theatrical stageshow/lightshow...


For example a short movie in the background that explores those wonderful creations called hippy vans ... I had a blue Dodge, with gray shag carpeting, and the mandatory plywood bed in the back, covered of course, with that same beer infested grey shag carpeting


----------



## rday1960

One of my favorite concert DVDs without question. Those guys played their arses off on that tour. As far as I'm concerned, with no DeYoung there might as well be no Styx.



if there were no styx the world would be a better place. i put them on my list of all time bad concerts


----------



## Howaryuh

I think it would be interesting to listen to two discs, one that is rated 'awful' and one that is rated 'great' sound. I have heard discs (such as the Who Live at AH) that sound fantastic on my system, yet others that were recommended were blaahhhh. I can't help but think there is variation in the manufacturing processes/facilities, or it could be some DVD's sound better on some systems than others, I dunno. I would really like to one day return a DVD because the sound 'sucks', and see how they respond to that! Has anyone tried a comparison of the same DVD, two different discs?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Howaryuh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it would be interesting to listen to two discs, one that is rated 'awful' and one that is rated 'great' sound. I have heard discs (such as the Who Live at AH) that sound fantastic on my system, yet others that were recommended were blaahhhh. I can't help but think there is variation in the manufacturing processes/facilities, or it could be some DVD's sound better on some systems than others, I dunno. I would really like to one day return a DVD because the sound 'sucks', and see how they respond to that! Has anyone tried a comparison of the same DVD, two different discs?



I seriously doubt that there "is variation in the manufacturing processes/facilities". All copies of the disk will be essentially identical. I think the primary reason for discrepancies is the human in the loop. We all focus on different aspects and have different expectations and different levels of experience. I think a secondary reason, which is much less significant than the above, is the playback system (and this statement should not be misinterpreted to mean that all systems sound similar).


Ed


----------



## plasmamaniac

Styx played here in Peachtree City just south of Atlanta and I saw them Friday & Saturday nights and they just rocked. The audio was fantastic. Their chemistry was great. I didn't see a problem at all with their concert. They got a standing ovation several times.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Concert DVDs seem like hidden treasure to me. The bulk of the public passes them by on the racks, yet there are some shows that will make for a super night of entertainment sitting there waiting to be had for less than twenty bucks. Why they haven't caught on with old baby boomers like me is a mystery!



I couldnt agree more. I have about 80 concerts or collections of video DVD's, mostly concerts, and with good sound system, its like being at the concert. I think a lot of people are unaware of these and how good they are. I have had friends and relatives over and I will play a concert for them, and they are astounded, and they will say "I didnt even know these existed". I watch more concerts than movies, even though I own more movie dvd's. How do we get the word out about this?


----------



## CineFreak

Thats a good point, I've put on several concert DVD's over the last few years when ppl come over and they'll be so blown away by it that they usually go out and purchase it the next day.


Jessica










Spread the love,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Depends on the sound system as well. I have about 3k invested in my sound system, decidedly midrange by AVS standards, but very good when compared to the teaming masses










When I go to a good live show, I am usually humbled by the experience, which is often much more dynamic than my midrange setup can handle. Now I have heard $15k stereo speakers hooked up to 200 pounds of amplifiers that sound very dynamic, but ... how many of us can justify that?


Jewel just blew me away, the DVD presentation didnt really compare to her at the Thousand Oaks Civic Center. Her acoustic guitar and voice have so many undertones and resonances that do not seem to get captured on digital media.


Still I love concert DVDs, and some of them do seem to come pretty close to perfect... a nice $20k sound setup would get us even closer to concert quality.


----------



## jeffrey r

I agree about the impact that concert DVD's have on visitors, friends, family. I mean, I used to demo HT scenes, like SPR beach scene, LOTR, Blade, etc. I've kind of lost interest in demoing HT to people, and frankly, I think lots of people have been there done that by this point.


But pop in Clapton One More Car One More Rider, Springsteen Live in NYC, DMB Central Park, Taylor Live at the Beacon, U2, on and on, and people are pretty much always blown away and just sit there listening.


Concert DVD's are truly an incredible bargain at $15-$20 bucks a pop. Especially since I don't really have much of a chance with a 6 month old to go to concerts anymore (which also means I don't spend $200 for my wife and I to see a fleeting concert live--not to diminish the benefits of seeing a great show live).


----------



## outlier2

I disagree a bit with some of these observations. I now find myself less impressed with live shows where crappy arena acoustics and/or poor sound mixing butchers the presentation. There is nothing like live if you have great acoustics but most performances are in very poor acoustical environments.


I only have a midfi system (spent around $7K CDN on it or $5750 US) but a well recorded DVD concert on my system blows away most live arena shows sound wise. Of course the mosh pit is much smaller in my theater...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depends on the sound system as well. I have about 3k invested in my sound system, decidedly midrange by AVS standards, but very good when compared to the teaming masses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I go to a good live show, I am usually humbled by the experience, which is often much more dynamic than my midrange setup can handle. Now I have heard $15k stereo speakers hooked up to 200 pounds of amplifiers that sound very dynamic, but ... how many of us can justify that?
> 
> 
> Jewel just blew me away, the DVD presentation didnt really compare to her at the Thousand Oaks Civic Center. Her acoustic guitar and voice have so many undertones and resonances that do not seem to get captured on digital media.
> 
> 
> Still I love concert DVDs, and some of them do seem to come pretty close to perfect... a nice $20k sound setup would get us even closer to concert quality.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Well avoid arena shows like the plague. They are built for sports, and are generally horrible for concerts.


Enclosed concert halls are generally the best, with outdoor ampitheaters also very good.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I go to a good live show, I am usually humbled by the experience, which is often much more dynamic than my midrange setup can handle.



I don't think that it has anything to do with a "midrange" system. The "high end" system will be no better in the dynamics (although other aspects certainly can be). The problem is with the RECORDING ENGINEERS. Maybe they had some limited excuse back in the vinyl days, but certainly not with today's digital media. It is true that live events sound quite different than our recordings and the applied compression is a huge factor. It's just not necessary with DVDs - in fact the movie industry applies very dramatic dynamics - and lots of people complain they have too much!


So I've been complaining about this for a long time - for example The Who Live at Albert Hall that was mentioned recently. And just to repeat myself - my vinyl record has more dynamics than the DVD. I think we have a real problem with completely incompetent audio engineers.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I agree with the general gist of what your saying EKB, but...


When a drummer kicks a real bass drum, thats can be about 5000 watts of power. Does your sub have that?


When a 6 inch mid-bass driver trys to reproduce all the tones emmited by a hand-crafted cello that costs as much as an Audi...


When a 3/4 inch soft dome tweeter tries to replace a speed guitarist working the feedback against a wall of marshall amps...


Something just gets lost in that translation ...


----------



## aydu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with the general gist of what your saying EKB, but...
> 
> 
> When a drummer kicks a real bass drum, thats can be about 5000 watts of power. Does your sub have that?
> 
> 
> When a 6 inch mid-bass driver trys to reproduce all the tones emmited by a hand-crafted cello that costs as much as an Audi...
> 
> 
> When a 3/4 inch soft dome tweeter tries to replace a speed guitarist working the feedback against a wall of marshall amps...
> 
> 
> Something just gets lost in that translation ...



Part of the need for power in live music reproduction is due to the environment of the performance. Most live music performances are done is places significantly larger than your typical home theater.


A well recorded live performance played back on a decent sound system can produce both dynamics and SQ that come very close to the original performance. Often times the overall results of a recording are better than the live experience due to seating location and sound problems inherent in the venue itself.


With my system, I can recreate the sensation of feeling as well as hearing a kick drum, although I tend to not listen to an entire performance at that volume level at home. At a life concert, you don't have a choice.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with the general gist of what your saying EKB, but...
> 
> 
> When a drummer kicks a real bass drum, thats can be about 5000 watts of power. Does your sub have that?



Close - but that's besides the point. I agree that you need lots of power (and all the other things you elude to) to be able to reproduce in a manner similar to the live event. But my point was that the live dynamic that would require all that power was lost when the recording engineer compressed it. So it doesn't matter that you might have a 5000W sub - the recording doesn't capture the transient that could take advantage of it.


Mind you, there are audiophile recordings that strive to do that, but I have not come across ANY DVD concerts that do - even the ones that people rave about here - as good as they are. For one thing, the DVD concerts start off on the wrong foot by using lossy compressed formats like DD or DTS.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart

Some very good posts here on both sides of the issue. Can't really disagree with much that's been said. I've certainly been to many concerts where either the venue (large arena), seating position (off to the side or too far back), equipment (distortion levels or not set up properly), or even the artist (bad night or uninspired performance) made me wish I were at home, listening/watching their best DVD. On the other hand, when everthing is "right" there is nothing like being there to experience and hear them live.


I would also add that in addition to the quality of the recording the system your playing it on and the size of your theatre/listening room can make it much more realistic. Having the ability to play all frequencies LOUD with NO AUDIBLE DISTORTION in a BIG ROOM with a BIG SCREEN can elevate the experience tremendously. I think many quality home theatres can do this to varying degress, but oftentimes the bass is either overemphasized, or its noticeably directional, or it's too boomy. It needs to be very tight and powerful when called upon, but not overwhelm the vocals and other instruments.


I've often wished that I could buy concert DVD's that contain true high resolution (DVD-A or SACD-quality) sound - maybe the new format(s) when it/they arrive will get us closer to this ideal.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffrey r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree about the impact that concert DVD's have on visitors, friends, family. I mean, I used to demo HT scenes, like SPR beach scene, LOTR, Blade, etc. I've kind of lost interest in demoing HT to people, and frankly, I think lots of people have been there done that by this point.
> 
> 
> But pop in Clapton One More Car One More Rider, Springsteen Live in NYC, DMB Central Park, Taylor Live at the Beacon, U2, on and on, and people are pretty much always blown away and just sit there listening.
> 
> 
> Concert DVD's are truly an incredible bargain at $15-$20 bucks a pop. Especially since I don't really have much of a chance with a 6 month old to go to concerts anymore (which also means I don't spend $200 for my wife and I to see a fleeting concert live--not to diminish the benefits of seeing a great show live).



Lots of truth to this. People can vary greatly on what kind of movies they like, but put in a great concert DVD by a wonderful artist and you'll get their attention pretty quick. They'll be listening for things they probably wouldn't have otherwise had they simply been watching a movie. Many music DVDs seem to take greater advantage of the fact you have more channels to work with, adding spaciousness and depth to the material, probably because they aren't following a movie which in many cases may just not have been produced to take much advantage of the 5.1 format. Is it the same as going to a concert? No way it could be, but it's $50 and much more cheaper and incredibly convenient....and for what it is it can sound very, VERY good with decent to great equipment......


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depends on the sound system as well. I have about 3k invested in my sound system, decidedly midrange by AVS standards, but very good when compared to the teaming masses




The truth is that most people don't come close to that where the teaming masses are concerned. A disturbing number of them buy their new bigscreen at the local electronics store and buy their audio system in a box as an inexpensive afterthought....they've just dropped a few grand on the TV and they don't have the cash to worry nearly so much about how it sounds, so often times the salesperson will make them a 'deal' by throwing in a same brand audio package to guarantee the sale. My system falls in the 3k neighborhood as well, if that much, middling at best by AVS standards.....but in a whole different league compared to the dreck some of my friends own. People who put together their audio system piece by piece, upgrading, tweaking, always looking for that little something they feel they don't yet have are fewer and fewer today....but then have someone over who owns one of those $300 HTIB audio packages.....he/she hears what HT is capable of sounding like with a concert of one of their favorite artists and see how they foam at the mouth!


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldnt agree more. I have about 80 concerts or collections of video DVD's, mostly concerts, and with good sound system, its like being at the concert. I think a lot of people are unaware of these and how good they are. I have had friends and relatives over and I will play a concert for them, and they are astounded, and they will say "I didnt even know these existed". I watch more concerts than movies, even though I own more movie dvd's. How do we get the word out about this?



I think much of the problem is marketing. In the stores I go to they tend to be shoved over in a little area by themselves with audio CDs, not nearly enough room to see what the selection is, while the new flavor of the week movie DVDs are given big bold spaces to shine. Getting some of the bigger chain rental stores to carry them and display them properly would probably help their sales as well.

Channels like HBO used to frequently broadcast concerts by big name artists currently on tour and it seems to me that would be an excellent way to advertise a current release for music DVDs....these days you MIGHT see two or three concerts a year on HBO, then again, you might not. I have diehard music pals who talk bands and music with me at work frequently and they'll bring up this old gem or this new CD, asking if I have it or am buying it- then I'll ask if they've seen or heard of a concert DVD by the same artist and their faces draw a blank......


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffrey r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree about the impact that concert DVD's have on visitors, friends, family. I mean, I used to demo HT scenes, like SPR beach scene, LOTR, Blade, etc. I've kind of lost interest in demoing HT to people, and frankly, I think lots of people have been there done that by this point.
> 
> 
> But pop in Clapton One More Car One More Rider, Springsteen Live in NYC, DMB Central Park, Taylor Live at the Beacon, U2, on and on, and people are pretty much always blown away and just sit there listening.



I'm with you on this one. The Clapton video is great, as is my 'ace in the hole' - "Roy Orbison Black and White Night", which is now my favorite demo disc. My guests are absolutely entranced by the sound of these discs, and almost always ask if the demo can be extended to "just one more song."


htomei


----------



## Newest Hobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based on this review I bought this DVD. I agree its very high quality sound and video. Coldplay is a real band, with their own non-commericial style, and some individuality. That says something in this day and age.
> 
> 
> I use the word "some" because they remind me of U2, which to me, is not necessarily a good thing. I can handle male-vocal crooning for 1 or 2 songsin a row, maybe even 3 songs, but them I am crooned out! This singer croons the whole show...
> 
> 
> The video editing is also too fast. they rarely hold a shot for longer than 2 seconds, and there are too many 1 second shots ... quite annoying when your watching a full concert, to have the editor relentlessly changing shots the whole time.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I will watch this band develop a bit more, they are pretty good, and if you like U2, you may may well like Coldplay...



____________________________________________________________ ___


Coldplay is the first of the more recent groups that get my juices going. This is one of my favorite groups as I move into my 40's.... Not only are they for real, they might eventually become the biggest selling and best artists of all time...


Their first attempt at a DVD disappointed me. I am with John that the angles of this concert were all over the map. Editing probably not from coffee but maybe something "speedier"....


Putting that aside there is some great music on this DVD. "Yellow" is one of my favorites period...


Their latest album, "X&Y" is one of my all time favorite albums. If they make a second DVD concert based on this Album and Tour, I am sure the video production will be much better. I absolutely recommend this CD. This is one of the best CD's I have purchased in recent memory if you like this kind of music. Let's hope the video is better for DVD 2....


Their first DVD is recommended for it's sound quality and not so much it's video quality. "X&Y" will make one hell of a second tour DVD.....


I have purchased all three of their CD's in the last two month's. Guess I am becoming a fan...


Rick


edited out some personal info..


----------



## Gojhawks

Once again this thread lead me to a concert DVD I knew nothing about but am now so happy to have. My "Music For Montserrat" DVD arrived today and I love it. How I missed this one I don't know. This one is great. The DTS sound is excellent. The PQ is very good, although 4:3. Thanks again for helping me find another great DVD to add to my collection.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Styx figured out in the late '70s , that if you crafted a song with the right mix of:

1. glittery guitar and keyboards

2. layered choruses and well produced vocals

3. a simple but interesting single theme

4. And a good dose of generic talent on the vocals and instruments


... that the radio audiences would love the tune, and run out and buy the album!


STYX was hugely successful, and bands like Kansas and Boston copied the STYX formula to great effect.


Back in the late 70s I enjoyed hearing a Styx song on the radio, and would ponder why their albums fell completely flat. After all, the albums generally had 3 or more good hits on them. Later I realized it was because they were formulated songs, more engineered than written.


"Return To Paradise" is a not an awful concert, but its pretty bad. Styx is made up of a bunch of good guys who know how to play, and its almost worth it to watch Tommy Shaw play 10 different guitars, but... I never got past the fact that I was listening to a STYX churn out their sterile radio products, one at a time.


STYX hammed up the stage show as much as they could. At one point they lined up all 3 guitarists in an awesome wall of guitar ... too bad it was during a keyboard solo...


And the playing was off key part of the time. The song timing also seemed speeded up, ugh. Regardless, the audience absolutely didn't mind, in fact they LOVED IT. I saw this band back in the 70s also, and loved it, so I don't fault them.


Audio quality is very generic, I basically was not impressed. It was "fine" but never excelled. I felt like I was listening to a compressed signal that always stayed between 100HZ and 10KHZ .


Video quality was mediocre also. Never terrible, but basic resolution and contrast.


Overall, I would pass on this one, but they are a good formula 70s band, better than most, and they put on a decent show.


----------



## MikeS_inLA

Just got this for my birthday. INCREDIBLE concert DVD, IMO! The music is really amazing. I am a big fan of Bruuuce, but I think most will enjoy this. It was made at Town Hall, New York. The band is at the top of their form. If all you know of Bruce Hornsby is 'The way it is' from 1986, you will be amazed at the range of his music. This DVD showcases some of his best songs, and the improvisation he does so well. There is also a fine documentary about the concerts and Bruce and the band, including a great version of 'Resting Place' recorded at the Blue Note. The sound is excellent, although I only have stereo, so I can't comment on the 5.1. The color is rather uneven, especially on the documentary. One annoying thing is the concert is in non-anamorphic widescreen, but certain shots (of the drummer, mostly) are in full aspect widescreen. Why would they do that?







Anyway, other than that this was a great DVD experience. I would recommend it to any fans of great music.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Styx figured out in the late '70s , that if you crafted a song with the right mix of:
> 
> 1. glittery guitar and keyboards
> 
> 2. layered choruses and well produced vocals
> 
> 3. a simple but interesting single theme
> 
> 4. And a good dose of generic talent on the vocals and instruments
> 
> 
> ... that the radio audiences would love the tune, and run out and buy the album!
> 
> 
> STYX was hugely successful, and bands like Kansas and Boston copied the STYX formula to great effect.
> 
> 
> Back in the late 70s I enjoyed hearing a Styx song on the radio, and would ponder why their albums fell completely flat. After all, the albums generally had 3 or more good hits on them. Later I realized it was because they were formulated songs, more engineered than written.
> 
> 
> "Return To Paradise" is a not an awful concert, but its pretty bad. Styx is made up of a bunch of good guys who know how to play, and its almost worth it to watch Tommy Shaw play 10 different guitars, but... I never got past the fact that I was listening to a STYX churn out their sterile radio products, one at a time.
> 
> 
> STYX hammed up the stage show as much as they could. At one point they lined up all 3 guitarists in an awesome wall of guitar ... too bad it was during a keyboard solo...
> 
> 
> And the playing was off key part of the time. The song timing also seemed speeded up, ugh. Regardless, the audience absolutely didn't mind, in fact they LOVED IT. I saw this band back in the 70s also, and loved it, so I don't fault them.
> 
> 
> Audio quality is very generic, I basically was not impressed. It was "fine" but never excelled. I felt like I was listening to a compressed signal that always stayed between 100HZ and 10KHZ .
> 
> 
> Video quality was mediocre also. Never terrible, but basic resolution and contrast.
> 
> 
> Overall, I would pass on this one, but they are a good formula 70s band, better than most, and they put on a decent show.



John, tell us how ya really feel










Actually I'm a fan of this disc, but Styx is pretty nostalgic for me as well.....I saw them in the 70's as an opening band for KISS. Before seeing this DVD I probably hadn't listened to any of their music for 10 years, which bespeaks of what you're saying, music crafted on formula and not really missed if you don't hear it for a long time. I thought the whole of the disc was pretty good, but I;ve been known to grade kindly if I like the band.


----------



## DenW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that it has anything to do with a "midrange" system. The "high end" system will be no better in the dynamics (although other aspects certainly can be). The problem is with the RECORDING ENGINEERS. Maybe they had some limited excuse back in the vinyl days, but certainly not with today's digital media. It is true that live events sound quite different than our recordings and the applied compression is a huge factor. It's just not necessary with DVDs - in fact the movie industry applies very dramatic dynamics - and lots of people complain they have too much!
> 
> 
> So I've been complaining about this for a long time - for example The Who Live at Albert Hall that was mentioned recently. And just to repeat myself - my vinyl record has more dynamics than the DVD. I think we have a real problem with completely incompetent audio engineers.
> 
> 
> Ed



It's not quite that simple. I have done some work as an audio engineer some time ago, when digital recording devices were just becoming available to smaller studio's. Neither digital nor analog recording equipment have unlimited dynamic range, and also an analog mike for instance will allready compress the signal to some extent. The recording engineer will have to make sure the recorded signal does not get either too low (no dynamic range) or too out of recording range (signal will flatline). Compressor/limiters are used on virtually every signal path to make sure the recorded signal is within range. The mixing engineers job is totally different. He/she is responsible for mixing it all together, often also making sure instruments don't interfere with eachother sonically. That also means the final product sounds much more polished than a live event ever could (because a live mixing engineer doesn't have the time and in most cases the equipment to polish a live mix).


I do agree with you that the full dynamic range digital recording techniques offer today are not often used to its fullest. But i think that's only part of the problem. Today's live concerts are edited and mixed to perfection. Every little flaw is filtered out, or the mixed is tweaked and polished to make every little detail audible. Sometimes that's a good thing. But sometimes it would be OK and even desireable for the sound to be more raw, and much closer to how it sounded at the event.


----------



## Distorted

Speaking of bad sound recording - I just bought Joni Mitchell's, "Painting With Words and Music," which has some of the worst audio I have heard in a relatively modern dvd performance effort (1999). Some of it had to be attributable to her choice of electric guitar and her fading vocal abilities, but the sound engineer should still be shot.










Joni's words must be discernable and clear for her music to come out, and when they do not, then the performance is meaningless, as here. Anyone have a recommendation of a good Mitchell disc?


----------



## Sonet.MD

Good thread!

I just picked up Roger Waters In the Flesh & BS Live In New York. I would have never given these disks a second look as not for this thread. I like both artists but my tastes prefer other genres. Good concerts!


Id like to know if anyone has seen any DVD's from these artists:

Nick Cave

Tom Waits

Kate Bush

Tool

Pogues

Clash..... Stuff of this genre.


Currently I own very few concert DVD's but that will soon change. Years ago, when I first built a HT, I purchased Sarah McLachlan Mirror Ball and Eagle HFO. Some mixed reviews in this thread on the Sarah disk but I truly enjoy it. Pq is ok, Sonicaly I think its a good mix. I also had a Dead Can Dance DVD. Interesting Band. I'll have to find where I placed it....curious to see how it sounds.


A great music Documentary DVD is The Sex Pistols The Filth And The Fury. Even If you Don't appreciate the band it's a very entertaining movie.


BTW, did anyone see Punk Attitude on IFC? Some great stuff... New York Dolls, Ramones, Iggy Pop, The Clash etc.... well worth a viewing. These Bands pathed the way to much of what we hear today.


Jeff


----------



## kevin j

Btw the Bruce Hornsby Concert was shot in HD and has been shown on INHD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I saw Dead Can Dance, they put on an interesting show. I guess they are defunct now (?).


I'd like to read a review on the disc, if you happen to find it.


----------



## Sonet.MD

John,

I found my disk but it turned into a VHS....hah! My memory must be going. I did a search for DCD & from what I see they do have this concert on DVD but is only PAL. Also, reviews state the VHS is actually better. Must be a bad transfer. Oh well, I no longer have a VHS player so no review for now. It was good though. Only 2.0, but directed by the guy who made Baraka.


In looking for Dead Can Dance info I was reminded of a band I once liked. Portishead. Anyone seen their live DVD? Some reviews were very favorable of it.


Jeff


BTW. I saw DCD are back together for a tour. Late Sept in the states. I would recommend seeing them if you get a chance. Lisa Gerard is an amazing vocalist for the band!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea they are a great show, and completely unique.


Almost like Peter Gabriel, Brian Eno, and Sade making a band, lol


----------



## fisheggs

Sonet.md, my perenieal recomendation (for Punk sensibilities) : "Siouxsie and the Banshees" "Seven Year Itch" DVD.

Another new fun one I got recently, "Oingo Boingo", their one and only concert DVD, their farewell concert, on Halloween. How cool can you get? Recorded in 3/4 video but very clean, as far as audio, well, this IS Danny Elfman we're talkin' bout here! Funny, but it really does sound better loud!!


----------



## football---fan

Since a lot of you guys helped me picking out some good concert DVD's I thought I would make this my fist post and keep this discussion rolling I only have seven concert DVD's to review the first one I got was Eagles H.F.O and after reading this forum I think everyone has it ...or should. Then it was Matchbox Twenty if you like their music you should like this DVD PQ is great....Then I got ripped off by buying Kiss live in las vegas and started reading this forum and got Elton John one night only.... sounds great but PQ sucks. Bee Gees one night only.... great sound and PQ about as good as H.F.O . next it was E.L.O zoom great sound and PQ . I just got Stevie Ray Vaughan live at montreux but have not opened it. can anyone tell me out of the three DVDs that he has out witch one should I have.


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *football---fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... I just got Stevie Ray Vaughan live at montreux but have not opened it. can anyone tell me out of the three DVDs that he has out witch one should I have.



'Montreaux' is two very different shows.

The first is his debut there, where he gets 'discovered' by Daid Bowie and Jackson Browne. He's not too well received by the crowd, but still smokes the place.

The audio is a live board feed. That's all that exists.

The second is his return after gaining fame and fortune. This one is a much better production as it was shot better and multitracked-remixed. Performance is good but not great.

(Though the cameras do get shut off toward the end!)

My favorite SRV DVD is the one that comes in the "SRV" boxset, (w/CDs).

It is from the series "Austin City Limits".

This one is a really great set. Good PQ and SQ.

That's the one I like best.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Sessions for Robert J "Eric Clapton" is a reference quality DVD. Any blues fan (or EC fan)should run (not walk) to your local software retailer and purchase this title immediately. Look in the CD section, its packaged in a CD size box. The set also includes an audio CD. I got mine from Borders.


GREAT STUFF!


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sessions for Robert J "Eric Clapton" is a reference quality DVD. Any blues fan (or EC fan)should run (not walk) to your local software retailer and purchase this title immediately. Look in the CD section, its packaged in a CD size box. The set also includes an audio CD. I got mine from Borders.
> 
> 
> GREAT STUFF!



Agree 100%


----------



## DamonG

George Clinton with Parliament/Funkadelic Live at Montreaux 2004. For those who were into the P-Funk groove back in the day (mid to late 70's), this isn't a bad pick up. Although Clinton and the gang are way past their prime (he struggles with most of the lead vocals), they still know how to funk it up. This DVD was filmed in Hi-def, 16:9, and with a funking DTS soundtrack to boot. Special mention goes to Lily Haydn on the violin, who Clinton appropriately calls "the Jimi Hendrix of the violin" and to Michael Hampton's solo on "Not Just Knee Deep"


----------



## football---fan

Is there any good Beatles concerts on DVD out there?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I did a search for Beatles concerts a while back, and it looked pretty grim for the Beatles concert DVDs










I second the request though, if anyone knows of anything


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *football---fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any good Beatles concerts on DVD out there?



I doubt that there are any with good PQ and AQ given how long ago The Beatles were together. But I'm looking forward to "Let It Be" since I expect that to be fairly good quality. Amazon seems to show that it exists, but I thought that it wasn't out yet. Anyone know the what's up?


Ed


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt that there are any with good PQ and AQ given how long ago The Beatles were together. But I'm looking forward to "Let It Be" since I expect that to be fairly good quality. Amazon seems to show that it exists, but I thought that it wasn't out yet. Anyone know the what's up?
> 
> 
> Ed



The Beatles didn't do much in the way of touring after becoming famous; I'm thinking they didn't tour anymore after 1966, and possibly '65, choosing to just record in the studio and that was it, other than stuff like Magical Mystery Tour BBC special and the Let It Be movie. The quality of the stuff I've seen is pretty poor; if a person wants something akin to great, The Anthology DVD set is as good a place as any to go. As for a Let It Be DVD, it's rumoured that it will be out this fall....but that rumor has surfaced in past years and still no disc yet. Happily The Concert For Bagladesh DVD looks like a sure thing at this point for November so beatle fans have something to look forward to.


----------



## Sonet.MD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fisheggs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sonet.md, my perenieal recomendation (for Punk sensibilities) : "Siouxsie and the Banshees" "Seven Year Itch" DVD.
> 
> Another new fun one I got recently, "Oingo Boingo", their one and only concert DVD, their farewell concert, on Halloween. How cool can you get? Recorded in 3/4 video but very clean, as far as audio, well, this IS Danny Elfman we're talkin' bout here! Funny, but it really does sound better loud!!



Thanks, I'll look for the Siouxsie disk. I saw them a few times in the 80's. Also saw Oingo Boingo. Danny did Ok since he left the band







.


A friend has the Nick Cave concert dvd. I like his music a lot. I'll give it a review once I get my hands on it.


Jeff


----------



## ion-man

Question about The Eagles' Hell Freezes Over Concert DVD:

Is the entire dvd DTS or just some tracks? As strange as this might seem, when I looked at the back of disc it quotes the name of a bonus track saying it is in DTS. Is this the correct version I am looking at or a different one I should be looking for?

The Farewell Tour From Melbourne clearly states DTS.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ion-man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question about The Eagles' Hell Freezes Over Concert DVD:
> 
> Is the entire dvd DTS or just some tracks? As strange as this might seem, when I looked at the back of disc it quotes the name of a bonus track saying it is in DTS. Is this the correct version I am looking at or a different one I should be looking for?
> 
> The Farewell Tour From Melbourne clearly states DTS.



The entire DVD is DTS. The "bonus" track is DTS, but audio only.


----------



## ion-man

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## gps

How about This: Lee Ritenour "Overtime"










Here's a description from Amazon:

Editorial Reviews

Description

One of the world's most renowned Jazz guitarists, Lee Ritenour began his career backing up the likes of The Mamas and The Papas, Tony Bennett, and more. His website declares that he has over 3,000 studio sessions to his credit, with such groups as Steely Dan, Pink Floyd, and Dizzy Gillespie. Since 1976, he has been recording as a solo artist, with over 30 albums to his credit.

Lee Ritenour's new DVD entitled "OverTime," is 2 1/2 hours long with 19 songs covering his music from the 70's to the current. Musically, it covers 4 distinct areas starting out with acoustic jazz and moving into Brazilian music with Ivan Lins. The second half continues with Lee's early music from the fusion days at The Baked Potato including the original band of Dave Grusin, Patrice Rushen, Anthony Jackson, Harvey Mason, Ernie Watts and Steve Foreman. The DVD concludes with many of his most popular songs from the 80's to 2004 including songs from "WestBound" and "Twist of Motown." Two of the guest artists featured in this section are Chris Botti and Eric Marienthal. There are also 2 new songs on the DVD, one of which is a new single with vocalist Kenya Hathaway.


Musicians on "OverTime": Lee Ritenour, Dave Grusin, Patrice Rushen, Ivan Lins, Chris Botti, Ernie Watts, Harvey Mason, Eric Marienthal, Alex Acuna, Anthony Jackson, Melvin Davis, Oscar Seaton, Barnaby Finch, Kenya Hathaway, Grady Harrell, Dave Carpenter, and Steve Foreman.


I watched last weekend WOW!!!

*Sound*: "10" No DTS but DD sounds fantastic. Since the video was done in a studio, the audio is top notch. Feels like your listening to a great produced CD but with video to match (Wow what a concept







) The audio on both discs needs to be bumped up about 5db though. It seems like it wasn't recorded real hot. I normally listen to concert dvd's at about -15db on my system (fairly loud 80db-85db) , this disc needed to bumped up to about -10db to play at the same level. But plays loud fine. Nice bass.

*Video*: "8" Shot on high Def so it looks very good. Lighting in the studio is subtle, there is a small audience in the back sitting at tables with some candle lighting. Most of the performers are lit with white light with some colored gels for back lighting and accents. I think the producers wanted to go subtle since this was shot in a studio, so there is no dramtic sets or anything.

*Perfromance*: "10+" It doesn't get any better than having some of the best session musicans in the world play together. Dave Grusin alone is a legend. If you want to see some truly gifted players perform, this it it. Lee even got together some new up and coming players to play. Kenya Hathaway is great ! You might know her dad Donny. Lee's plays alot of his great music covering his many years as a artist. If you love contempory Jazz, get this dvd!


Now my only complaint:







In between some of the songs there are brief interviews with Lee and others about the project. I don't need to have someone tell me how great this project is, LET ME HEAR IT!!! Thank GOD for the next button. enough said.


2 discs, Great Sound, Even greater Musican's, Shot in Hi-Def, Need I say more?


Greg


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The audio on both discs needs to be bumped up about 5db though. It seems like it wasn't recorded real hot. I normally listen to concert dvd's at about -15db on my system (fairly loud 80db-85db) , this disc needed to bumped up to about -10db to play at the same level.



Ironically, although you complain, this is a sign that it is a better recording! I always complain about most recorded music being too compressed. When it's compressed the average sound level can be made louder since you don't need as much headroom for peaks. Radio stations do this all the time since they know that listeners tend to tune to louder stations. But a recording with lots of dynamic range must have a lower average level.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Cool, is there lots of Virtuoso playing? Do they show off a bit? Solos?


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ironically, although you complain, this is a sign that it is a better recording! I always complain about most recorded music being too compressed. When it's compressed the average sound level can be made louder since you don't need as much headroom for peaks. Radio stations do this all the time since they know that listeners tend to tune to louder stations. But a recording with lots of dynamic range must have a lower average level.
> 
> 
> Ed



I didn't know that, thanks for the information. It makes alot of sense


Greg


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, is there lots of Virtuoso playing? Do they show off a bit? Solos?




All the players are virtuoso's of their intstruments, I don't think they have to show off, just their playing alone is amazing! You will enjoy it !

Greg


----------



## ekb

I'd like to hear from anyone else who has the Lee Ritenour disk. This is not my kind of music and I'd probably get bored of this quickly. But I really appreciate high quality audio recordings since they are so rare, and as a result I buy stuff that is quality but not my cup of tea. Since we only have one raving review here (and several others on Amazon which I don't count as heavily as here), I don't want to get burned like I have been many times before.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart

I went to Amazon and listened to samples of a few tracks on the CD version, then decided to order the DVD. Although it's not my favorite style of music, I'm looking forward to its arrival, based on the rave reviews both above and on Amazon.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Bought my 1st DualDisc today. I really didn't want to but its the only format available if I wanted to hear the *new Eric Clapton album "Back Home"*. MLP DVD/A 5.1, 2.0, and DD for the High res challenged. Good stuff! It's not a Concert DVD but certainly a reference recording and something a little different.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bought my 1st DualDisc today. I really didn't want to but its the only format available if I wanted to hear the *new Eric Clapton album "Back Home"*. MLP DVD/A 5.1, 2.0, and DD for the High res challenged. Good stuff! It's not a Concert DVD but certainly a reference recording and something a little different.


----------



## Nightmaster

I have to get in and pick up the Clapton disc this week myself- I wasn't impressed with Reptile when it came out but it's admittedly grown on me over time. I was very impressed with the choice of cover songs on the new one!


----------



## Tom Grooms

Cover songs? Not on this one. All new stuff! Are you talking about "Sessions for Robert J"?


And yes, Its a flipper dualdisc with a two channel PCM layer on the reverse side.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cover songs? Not on this one. All new stuff! Are you talking about "Sessions for Robert J"?



Yup, cover songs on this one. At least two I know of. Clapton covers "Love Comes To Everyone", a George Harrison tune, as well as a wonderful old Spinners ballad, "Love Don't Love Nobody". The Spinners song is from the early 70's and is a great track on their live CD.


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to Amazon and listened to samples of a few tracks on the CD version, then decided to order the DVD. Although it's not my favorite style of music, I'm looking forward to its arrival, based on the rave reviews both above and on Amazon.



Try Listening to Disc 2 first. It move's alittle faster and starts with Captain Fingers.


Greg


----------



## Tom Grooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup, cover songs on this one. At least two I know of. Clapton covers "Love Comes To Everyone", a George Harrison tune, as well as a wonderful old Spinners ballad, "Love Don't Love Nobody". The Spinners song is from the early 70's and is a great track on their live CD.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms* /forum/post/0


----------



## TBert

Picked up the Lee Ritenour "Overtime" dvd and really enjoyed it, great music and sound quality. I was kind of surprised that even thought it's in widescreen it is not anamorphic, but I just switched to zoom ratio and you really can't tell the difference.


Still waiting on a nice live dvd of The Rippingtons.


----------



## fisheggs

I'd love to find anything by/with Minnie Rippington. Cheers to those who've passed beyond.


----------



## Iwanthd

Do you mean Minnie Ripperton?


----------



## antennahead

Hey TBert, years ago the Rippingtons put out a VHS live concert that was shot in widescreen and is a killer concert, great performance and sound. It's called "The Rippingtons Live in LA" and is on GRP label. I keep waiting on GRP to release this on DVD since it was shot in wdescreen, and a CD of the show was also available. Also GRP had a killer VHS of the Brecker Brothers called "The Return of the Brecker Brothers", I'd like this on DVD as well.


John


----------



## fisheggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iwanthd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean Minnie Ripperton?



Oops, senior moment! Yes I do.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All the players are virtuoso's of their intstruments, I don't think they have to show off, just their playing alone is amazing! You will enjoy it !
> 
> Greg




Ordered it, this better not be no Jazz-lite Spyro Gyra/George Benson crapola Greg or I am gonna be mad


----------



## thegoldenhand

How about the Eagles Farewell Tour I. I liked "Hell freezes over" a lot but also liked this new one. It's a 2 disc DVD concert in DTS. Yeah they look so much older here now but they still hit it like years before.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Someone said The Eagles should be arrested for loitering on stage...


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone said The Eagles should be arrested for loitering on stage...



Then what are they saying about the Rolling Stones?










I think I read where they making a DVD Concert from their current tour....assuming they survive it OK.


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ordered it, this better not be no Jazz-lite Spyro Gyra/George Benson crapola Greg or I am gonna be mad



Thank GOD Kenny G isn't on this disc or I wouldn't have bought it either.


----------



## gyver65

Originally Posted by JohnR_IN_LA

Someone said The Eagles should be arrested for loitering on stage...


At least they aren't selling out to every commercial on TV such as the Stones and Led Zep are. Why would someone take a perfectly good song and destroy it on a commericial is beyond me!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gyver65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by JohnR_IN_LA
> 
> Someone said The Eagles should be arrested for loitering on stage...
> 
> 
> At least they aren't selling out to every commercial on TV such as the Stones and Led Zep are. Why would someone take a perfectly good song and destroy it on a commericial is beyond me!




Yep, but in the end, I kind of like hearing little bits of good tunes in the back of some commercials ... beats the heck out of bad jingles.



I like the Eagles DVDs, I was just razzing them a bit hah


----------



## Mr2Spyder

Morrissey - Who put the M in Manchester. It is in DTS and Morrissey gives a stellar performance!


----------



## regular guy

I too am a fan of music dvds. Just wanted to add my 2 cents.....


I have listened to the Eagles Hell Freezes Over many, many, many times. I really love the DTS sound of this performance. I think the video is quite acceptable, not Hi-def, but comparable to most concert shows. Anyway, I HIGHLY recommend it. I have a lot of shows and it is one of my favorites. For me, the quality of the music is the most important thing. I have invested quite a bit of $$$ into my system and it must sound good. But video is important, too.


I went to a home theater show last week and saw the latest Eagles DVD - the Farewell Tour. I was disappointed to see that my heroes looked much older and FATTER. And worse, their clothing looked like something out of the Salvation Army. Pokadot pants? You guys are millionaires, couldnt you just settle for traditional tee shirts and jeans? Anyway, I felt sorry for the rockers after just watching them on stage and didnt buy the DVD despite its great reviews and DTS sound. In Hell Freezes Over, they just look a whole lot better and, frankly speaking, video is almost as important as the sound.


For the same reason, I am going to try selling Bruce Springsteens NYC concert tour. I remember the Boss as a younger rebel. He suddenly looked old to me and I was not inspired by his concert. I have watched it once or twice in 2 years. If I can find one of his earlier shows with good audio, I will buy it.


Another DVD show that I would replace is the Bee Gees One Night Only. I was disappointed as many of the famous songs were changed to softer acoustic versions.

The audio was fine, but I hoped to hear the songs as I remembered from the radio and not a creative reconstruction.


Here are some of my other unscientific but honest ratings-


Queen - Greatest Video Hits 1

Sound 10, Video 4 (old crappy videos, but the DTS is great. I blast the music and just dont watch the video.


The Coors - Live in London

Sound 8+. Video 8. A great dvd. The music is really good. The Irish singers are very attractive and talented. A great party dvd.


Acustico MTV Cidade Negra

Sound 9. Video 8. This is a recent Brazilian DVD. The band plays souful rock, reggae. The sound is dynamite - DTS - and very original.


Bryan Adams - Live at Slane Castle

Sound 7. Video 7+. A little DISAPPOINTING. Unfortunately, I read that the band performed with one less one guitar member (what a difference!) and the songs did not sound like the ones I remember from the radio.

I would pass on this.


Santana - Supernatural Live (Special Edition)

Sound 9. Video 8. Another gem. I bought it for peanuts and prefer to listen to this rather than the $50 Bee Gees/Boss NYC show. Highlights are Da Le Yaleo, which rocks, and performances with Dave Matthews.


The Police - Every Breath You Take

Sound 10, Video 4. I love to listen to this (DTS) and read the paper, clean the house, etc. The video is horrible - especially earlier videos - but the sound is wonderful.


----------



## Mr2Spyder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regular guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too am a fan of music dvds. Just wanted to add my 2 cents.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen - Greatest Video Hits 1
> 
> Sound 10, Video 4 (old crappy videos, but the DTS is great. I blast the music and just dont watch the video.



Yeah those videos are painful to watch.


----------



## Redskin

I have purchased many winning concerts from the recommendations on this thread. I wanted to give some back. I just recently bought two concerts that have amazing performance and sound quality.


1) Keb Mo "Sessions at W. 54th" - For those you not familiar with the 54th sessions, they are very intimate performances with a small audience. Keb Mo (Kevin Moore) is a blues/rock artist who grew up in Los Angeles. The sound quality is nothing short of incredible. This may be my new favorite concert DVD.


2) Bruce Hornsby "3 Nights on the Town" - Make sure you get this one which just came out this summer, and not "A Night on the Town" which is several years old. Excellent sound quality, and also a very intimate performance. These guys are having fun. If you have seen Bruce in concert, you know how interactive he is with the audience. People actually throw pieces of paper up on the stage with requests that he picks up throughout the show. This definitely has a jazz feel to it, as Bruce describes was his education. There is a lot of improv here which feels very fresh. It is my understanding that every show of his is different, and you get the feeling that Bruce keeps the rest of the band on their toes.


I think that most people here will enjoy both of these discs even if you are not familiar with Keb Mo, or only know Bruce Hornsby from his 80's days. Give them a try.


Greg


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have purchased many winning concerts from the recommendations on this thread. I wanted to give some back. I just recently bought two concerts that have amazing performance and sound quality.
> 
> 
> 1) Keb Mo "Sessions at W. 54th" - For those you not familiar with the 54th sessions, they are very intimate performances with a small audience. Keb Mo (Kevin Moore) is a blues/rock artist who grew up in Los Angeles. The sound quality is nothing short of incredible. This may be my new favorite concert DVD.
> 
> 
> 2) Bruce Hornsby "3 Nights on the Town" - Make sure you get this one which just came out this summer, and not "A Night on the Town" which is several years old. Excellent sound quality, and also a very intimate performance. These guys are having fun. If you have seen Bruce in concert, you know how interactive he is with the audience. People actually throw pieces of paper up on the stage with requests that he picks up throughout the show. This definitely has a jazz feel to it, as Bruce describes was his education. There is a lot of improv here which feels very fresh. It is my understanding that every show of his is different, and you get the feeling that Bruce keeps the rest of the band on their toes.
> 
> 
> I think that most people here will enjoy both of these discs even if you are not familiar with Keb Mo, or only know Bruce Hornsby from his 80's days. Give them a try.
> 
> 
> Greg



Your reviews are so enticing, but I've been burned so many times before. I don't know what to do !










Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

How bad could a show featuring a Blues-rock guitarist be? I am not sure I have ever heard a lousy Blues guitar show, especially the intimate shows where your basically right in front of this guy bending notes on a fender.


Or Bruce Hornsby singing "Fortunate Son" and his classy hits live ...

Pretty safe bets, i mean, how bad could they suck?


----------



## Nightmaster

I've been a diehard Hornsby fan from his first album up to the present; his first two DVDs were great to get a taste of Hornsby in concert but both releases have some years on them. I definitely need to pick up Three Nights On The Town.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How bad could a show featuring a Blues-rock guitarist be? I am not sure I have ever heard a lousy Blues guitar show, especially the intimate shows where your basically right in front of this guy bending notes on a fender.
> 
> 
> Or Bruce Hornsby singing "Fortunate Son" and his classy hits live ...
> 
> Pretty safe bets, i mean, how bad could they suck?



John - I've been reading your posts for a long time and so I think I know that your interests in this hobby are quite different than mine. For you - it's about the music - for me - it's about the reproduction of the music. I'll buy concerts of stuff I'm not crazy about if it's recorded well. And I won't ever listen to a disk of my favorite music if the recording sucks!


Ed


----------



## Tom Grooms

+1


----------



## pmccaffrey

I thought Keb Mo was more of a acoustic/country blues specialist, ala Robert Johnson. How much electric does he play on this DVD?


Has anyone picked up the Duke Robillard DVD that released this week?


----------



## JimSD

I recently got Huey Lewis and the News: Live at 25 and have really enjoyed it. It was filmed in high definition at the Sierra Nevada Brewing Company in Chico last year. I've found the audio and video on it to be excellent. I went to a couple of his concerts back in the mid-80's and the DVD captures the feel of those very well. For only about 15 bucks it's a great buy if you like their music.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Sierra Nevada Brewing Company? That is about the best brew pub on Earth...

If you like delicious, over-hopped california ales










I once took the long route to Oregon just to stop there for a beer


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmccaffrey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought Keb Mo was more of a acoustic/country blues specialist, ala Robert Johnson. How much electric does he play on this DVD?
> 
> 
> Has anyone picked up the Duke Robillard DVD that released this week?



For the most part he is. From what he describes in the documentry, he does many shows by himself with his guitar. In this show, he has a full band around him. There are certainly many songs that are accoustic, but he does rock out on most of the numbers.


What I really like about this disc is how detailed it is. It is close miked, and you hear every pluck of the guitar strings. You hear his fingers slide up and down the neck, and if you havn't heard Keb Mo, his voice is terrific.


It has a very casual feel to it. Almost as if you are hanging out with the band while they play.


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimSD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently got Huey Lewis and the News: Live at 25 and have really enjoyed it. It was filmed in high definition at the Sierra Nevada Brewing Company in Chico last year. I've found the audio and video on it to be excellent. I went to a couple of his concerts back in the mid-80's and the DVD captures the feel of those very well. For only about 15 bucks it's a great buy if you like their music.



I actually had this one in my hands yesterday and put it back. I saw one of their shows about 5 years ago. I may have to pick it up.


Greg


----------



## TBert

I really enjoy all the recommendations from you all, so here are a few of my favs,


Seal-Live in Paris-dts and widescreen

Crossroads Guitar Festival-Clapton invites only excellent guitarists-dts-widescreen

Diana Krall-Live in Paris-dts-widescreen

Boz Scaggs-Greatest Hits Live-dts-widescreen

John Mayall-70th Birthday Concert-dts-widescreen

Eric Clapton-One More Car, One More Rider-dts-widescreen

Roger Waters-In the Flesh-Live-5.1-widescreen

Peter Gabriel-Growing Up-Live-dts-widescreen


Can't go wrong with any of these,


Look forward to more heads up from you guys


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John - I've been reading your posts for a long time and so I think I know that your interests in this hobby are quite different than mine. For you - it's about the music - for me - it's about the reproduction of the music. I'll buy concerts of stuff I'm not crazy about if it's recorded well. And I won't ever listen to a disk of my favorite music if the recording sucks!
> 
> 
> Ed



Thats easy to fix, just go to about 80 more metal shows, and all the sudden the pristine recordings won't be so important to you either


----------



## anykey

Great thread. Concert DVD's are a huge part of why I enjoy HT so much. Some of my favorites:


Kansas - Device, Voice, Drum

Yes - Symphonic Live

AC/DC - Stiff Upper Lip

John Fogerty - Premonition

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense

Joe Satriani - Live in San Francisco (amazing)

Styx - Return to Paradise

Eagles - Hell Freezes Over


The next two I'm getting are the Heart DVD and Metallica, Cunning Stunts.


----------



## gps

Anykey,

Could you tell if the Joe S. DVD was shot in high-def ? I might be picking this one up. How's the drummer in his band?


----------



## mattg3

New double dvd moody blues concert set for november release.Lots of praise about use of 11 high def cameras etc.Its a shame they had to wait to do something that sounds promising when only three original members are left in band.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anykey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The next two I'm getting are the Heart DVD and Metallica, Cunning Stunts.



Anykey, there are two Heart DVDs floating around out there. The well known one is of course the Live In Seattle DVD but there's also Heart- The Road Home, which is something of an unplugged show that was originally a VHS release. Both good shows for a Heart fan!


----------



## anykey

I don't know if the Satch DVD was shot in HD, but the PQ is excellent. The drummer was very, very good. If you are a Satch fan at all, you will not be disappointed.


Nightmaster, thanks for the info on Heart. I'll be looking for the Live in Seattle version.


Anybody have any feedback on the Triumph, Live at the US Festival DVD?


----------



## dvd maniac




> Quote:
> Anybody have any feedback on the Triumph, Live at the US Festival DVD?



I watched this DVD a while ago. I won it from a radio station. The sound quality was alright, with large outdoor venues like that you usually don't get recording studio quality sound.


----------



## jeffrey r

I'll second *******'s recommendation of the Keb Mo disc. I grew to really like his music from the Sony SACD's, which both have amazing sound (The Door and Just Like You). But it's his music that really struck me. So I picked up his DVD from deepdiscount a while back, and it's a great disc. Nice intimate venue, great songs, great sound.


----------



## Redskin

I was bored the other day, so I went through this entire thread from beginning to end and compiled a list of concert DVD's that were recommended, and counted how many times they were recommended. This was by no means exact, but I did my best to not recount DVD's that were recommended multiple times by the same person. The top ones were some of the obvious ones; Eagles WHFO, Diana Krall Live in Paris and others.


Here are some of the ones that I found interesting

Roger Waters in the Flesh was voted 20 times (The most votes by far) and David Gilmour Live had 9 votes. A very impressive Pink Floyd showing.


Allison Kraus received 12 votes.


Eric Clapton Crossroads got 7 votes, and his other DVD's all got votes (I am partial to One More Car, One More Rider)


Springteen in NY 7 votes.


Led Zep 7 votes.


Heart Live in Seattle 8 votes.


But of all of them, the one I found the most interesting was...


Bela Fleck and the Flecktones, Live at the Quick. It got 7 different votes, and lots of kudos. I went to Amazon, and there were 44 reviews and almost all of the were 5 star. I am intrigued. I think I will pick this one up today.


Greg


----------



## ChrisMcCarthy

Thanks for compiling the list Greg.


Very Helpful (I also am intrieged by Bela Fleck's review)


Chris.


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisMcCarthy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for compiling the list Greg.
> 
> 
> Very Helpful (I also am intrieged by Bela Fleck's review)
> 
> 
> Chris.



Your welcome. Here are some of the others I made note of. Again, these may not be exact numbers, but pretty close.


Roy Orbison Black and White 6 votes


Peter Gabriel, Secret World Live 5 votes


Santana / Supernatural 4 votes


Los Lonely Boys , Texican Style 5 votes


Stones 4 Licks, 4 votes


Joe Satriani Live in SF 4 votes


Dixie Chicks , Evening with 3 votes (Although if you count how many times JohnR_IN_LA rec'd it, it may have surpassed In the Flesh







)


Thats it for now, hope that helps someone.


Greg


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was bored the other day, so I went through this entire thread from beginning to end and compiled a list of concert DVD's that were recommended, and counted how many times they were recommended . . .



Did you subtract one for negative votes?


Maybe I'm a party pooper, but I sometimes have strong feelings about how bad certain disks are, and I cringe when someone recomends it. So I'm sure that I must have had negative votes in this thread. In fact - I'd say subtract one off of Springstein in NY in your list. The performance is wonderful as is typical for Bruce, but the audio is pretty bad - very very flat.


Also, just not to sound too negative, the Bella Fleck is quite good.


Ed


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regular guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Queen - Greatest Video Hits 1
> 
> Sound 10, Video 4 (old crappy videos, but the DTS is great. I blast the music and just dont watch the video.



This is probably sacrilege to some here, but to me the most important aspect of a concert DVD is the video. Obviously, I'd like it to sound great too, but if it doesn't have great video, I'd rather put in a CD and walk around the house listening to music on my whole house system. If I'm going to sit in my theater and look at the screen, the video has to be great.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your welcome. Here are some of the others I made note of. Again, these may not be exact numbers, but pretty close.
> 
> 
> Dixie Chicks , Evening with 3 votes (Although if you count how many times JohnR_IN_LA rec'd it, it may have surpassed In the Flesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



You can add a fourth for Dixie Chicks. I watched it last week and loved every minute of it.



Has anyone seen/heard the Springsteen VH-1 Storytellers DVD? I think it just got released earlier this month and I'm interested to hear if it's any good.


What about Alanis Morissette? Any good concert DVD's of hers?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I saw Alanis at Universal Ampitheater (a nice sounding 5000 seat place), and she pretty much delivered. She hit all the notes, and was sincere, and the acoustics of the place were fabulous


A year or 2 later i bought "Jagged Pill Live" DVD (1997), and its one of those documentary disks with lots of performances mixed in. In fact, its mostly performances.


Its an interesting disc, let me qualify why I hate it. It mixes some excellent live performances in with interviews and little acoustic sessions. I think I hate it because it seeks to stylize her, and influence the viewer, and its filmed like a historical documentary... its a bit stuck on itself. What I hate most is the EDITING, not only does the camera almost never stop, the sound is also quick edited in the most annoying manner.


Still, theres lots of juicy tidbits of some GREAT performances. It would be a good renter for Alanis fans...


Her band is top notch, I think the drummer went to Foo Fighters... theres plentiful interesting guitar work near the end, ugh ... this could have been an excellent DVD.


Sound and video quality are nothing great, this is far from a reference DVD, but it does capture Alanis's inflections in her voice, in a nice raw honest juicy way... and theres lots of nice moments, until they hit the inevitable edit, which ruins the whole damn song...


----------



## LKM466

How's the Eagles concert on 2 DVDs, recently release?


Anybody?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LKM466* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's the Eagles concert on 2 DVDs, recently release?
> 
> 
> Anybody?



Very good.


Ed


----------



## CineFreak

Hi LKM466,

The Eagles 2 disk is a beautiful transfer and sound with great content but my heart is with the Hell Freezes over. In Melbourne Don Felder (who left in 2001) is out and replaced with Steuart Smith, although Smith is very good the Joe vs Don fun on stage is missed. On the Farewell Tour they're all alot older and just a tad slower but are truly a great band and deserve the title of having the No.1 selling Album of all time. (Eagles Greatest Hits)


Jessica


----------



## Nightmaster

Sonically I think the Melboune disc is wonderful. People have disagreements on whether it's good or bad to perform stuff on stage note for note as it sounded in the studio. I think this is one of those shows that comes awfully close to the studio recordings.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CineFreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Melbourne Don Felder (who left in 2001) is out and replaced with Steuart Smith, although Smith is very good the Joe vs Don fun on stage is missed.



I prefer Melbourne over HFO in nearly every aspect except missing The Last Resort and, like CineFreak, I prefer Felder.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The Eagles come off as choreographed robots on both DVDs, while that may help them pull off the perfect recording, it has to make me wonder.


On the extras, Don Henley explains why they perform just their hits, and he talks about the need to keep the corporate enterprise running, i cant remember the exact words, but it kind of explained why they perform like Marionettes.


Joe Walsh humanizes the whole band somewhat, glad they hired that guy on


----------



## Sonet.MD

I just picked up this DVD a few days ago and I'm impressed both by the sound and pq. I purchased the DTS version which sounds awesome. The mix uses the rears quite a bit, and not with screaming fans, but with the music that is preformed flawlessly. This may not be as crisp as some DVD's but for this genre it's definitely an A+.


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can add a fourth for Dixie Chicks. I watched it last week and loved every minute of it.



Cool, I was just giving John a hard time, I actually was planning to get this one based on his recommendation (and now yours).


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hey ******* how about them Hogs last nite?


Broke the 10 year curse at Dallas stadium, woohoo!


----------



## Redskin

I can't remember the last time I was actually out of my seat jumping up and down watching a game. That was pretty awesome. I moved from Northern Virginia to CA 10 years ago, and thanks to the combination of the Sunday Ticket and Tivo, I haven't missed a game in all that time. I was starting to think that even Joe Gibbs couldn't turn that ship around. My hopes have been rekindled.


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is probably sacrilege to some here, but to me the most important aspect of a concert DVD is the video. Obviously, I'd like it to sound great too, but if it doesn't have great video, I'd rather put in a CD and walk around the house listening to music on my whole house system. If I'm going to sit in my theater and look at the screen, the video has to be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add a fourth for Dixie Chicks. I watched it last week and loved every minute of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen/heard the Springsteen VH-1 Storytellers DVD? I think it just got released earlier this month and I'm interested to hear if it's any good.
> 
> 
> What about Alanis Morissette? Any good concert DVD's of hers?



Alanis also has a "Storytellers" DVD.

If you like the show, and you like Alanis, you'll like the disc.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I was actually out of my seat jumping up and down watching a game. That was pretty awesome. I moved from Northern Virginia to CA 10 years ago, and thanks to the combination of the Sunday Ticket and Tivo, I haven't missed a game in all that time. I was starting to think that even Joe Gibbs couldn't turn that ship around. My hopes have been rekindled.



Aye, but the Skins needs to somehow fix their offense, their defense is amazing...


I only watch about 4-5 games a year, but they are always Skins games.


----------



## LKM466




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CineFreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi LKM466,
> 
> The Eagles 2 disk is a beautiful transfer and sound with great content but my heart is with the Hell Freezes over. In Melbourne Don Felder (who left in 2001) is out and replaced with Steuart Smith, although Smith is very good the Joe vs Don fun on stage is missed. On the Farewell Tour they're all alot older and just a tad slower but are truly a great band and deserve the title of having the No.1 selling Album of all time. (Eagles Greatest Hits)
> 
> 
> Jessica




Thanks (also to all), for the details.... I got their previous "Hell Freezez Over" title but the pq wasn't great at al (4:3 AR).


I'll get me a copy of this new 2-disc set and enjoy this weekend. I noticed it's even in 16:9 with DTS. Cool.


Thanks, again... Jessica.


----------



## ekb

I recently got "The Best of Soundstage" because I think both the audio and video engineers on this program are geniuses. They consistently produce a shows that are 99% better than dedicated concert DVD's. And the disk is no disappointment from a VQ and AQ point of view. Unfortunately, the selection of the "best" songs from each artist is pitiful.


Anyway, IMO, by far the best performance on the disk is by Tori Amos. But again, unfortunately, the entire Amos Soundstage performance is not available - some of the others are. So I'm wondering whether anyone has any of the other Amos DVDs that are available. I'd be very interested in hearing if they are any good or not.


Ed


----------



## pg_rider

There's something about the new Eagles set that has kept it in my DVD player constantly since it came out. I think I'm just awestruck and addicted to how good they sing and play -- the performance is what makes this set so great (although the PQ and SQ are excellent as well). Now if only someone would edit out those damn horns... and bring back Felder!!!


----------



## Iwanthd

Has anyone seen "The Last Great Traffic Jam" or Jimi Hendrix at Woodstock DVD's? I saw these new discs at the store and was intrigued.


Also, why do so many concert DVD's neglect to put the aspect ratio and sound formats on their covers? This information is readily available on most movie DVD's, but is spotty at best for concerts. I would think that this info would help sell the product.


----------



## Dallas777

This DVD is due to be released on Oct. 4th.


Are there any other old-timers like myself Jonesin' to see it???


How 'bout it mattg3?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dallas777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This DVD is due to be released on Oct. 4th.
> 
> 
> Are there any other old-timers like myself Jones-in to see it???
> 
> 
> How 'bout it mattg3?



As a genuine, card carrying, old fart, I am looking forward to the DVD & CD.


I'm also thinking of picking up the "new" release of the original Cream farewell concert. It clocks in at 80 minutes versus 50 on the original video.


----------



## pmccaffrey

Here's another vote for the upcoming Cream release. I have the Hendrix Woodstock waiting at home. Might be a few days before I can watch. I am also very interested in the Traffic release. Definitely a little reluctant to make the jump before seeing a review.


----------



## kevin j

I just watched the dvd side of the Devo live 1980 dualdisc imho the video looks like something you'd have seen on MTV back then[kind've amateurish]and the audio's decent but the 5.1 leaves something to be desired....but if you're a Devo fan you'll love it anyhow.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dallas777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This DVD is due to be released on Oct. 4th.
> 
> 
> Are there any other old-timers like myself Jonesin' to see it???
> 
> 
> How 'bout it mattg3?




Aye, this is something I'm going to hafta have


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dallas777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This DVD is due to be released on Oct. 4th.
> 
> 
> Are there any other old-timers like myself Jonesin' to see it???
> 
> 
> How 'bout it mattg3?



Without a doubt this will join my collection.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Cream was even a little before my time lol.


Lets see was that Eric Clapton, Steven Win..., Jeff Beck, eh who else was in that band? Was Jimmy Page in that band at one point?


----------



## Dallas777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was that Eric Clapton, Steven Win..., Jeff Beck, eh who else was in that band? Was Jimmy Page in that band at one point?



Question #1. - Just 3 Old White Guys. Eric Clapton - Lead Guitar and Vocals, Jack Bruce - Bass Guitar & Vocals, Ginger Baker - Drums & Vocals. (can't wait to see & hear Ginger singing "Pressed Rat & Warthog")


Question #2. - Nope.


----------



## Yosh70

Hey John, the band you're thinking of is the Yardbirds. Clapton, Page and Beck were members of this 60's group.


----------



## bsprtsgrp

The Eagles Farewell Tour DVD is awesome, Hell Freezes Over is very good but has poorer video quality. The Crossroads/Clapton DVD is great if you like the blues.


----------



## hughie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New double dvd moody blues concert set for november release.Lots of praise about use of 11 high def cameras etc.Its a shame they had to wait to do something that sounds promising when only three original members are left in band.



I agree. I saw them last year without Ray Thomas. He's the guy who plays the flute, for everyone who's not a Moody Blues fan. What they really miss without him is his singing. He has a deep, rich voice and the sound without him singing backup was very different.


I'd like to throw Tom Petty's Soundstage DVD into this thread. I thought the sound was great and the PQ looked good. I don't have a huge TV but it looked about as good as anything I've seen. He does a mix of his hits along with some songs I wasn't really expecting. Some blues and a Wilbury's song and even Rolling in my sweet baby's arms.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Thanks! Is the Tom Petty Soundstage DVD "all concert"? Or is it "half documentary"? Or whats the mix between documentary and concert?


Ive been looking for a decent Tom Petty Concert, that covers his impressive catalog reasonably (his other DVDs do not).


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Wide Screen Anamorphic ( but still has black bars on top and bottom)

Location - Lion Field in his hometown of Detroit

Sound format: 5.1 dolby and a 2.0 stereo option

Video Quality=8

Sound Quality= 7, but accurate to what the concert sounded like.

Perfomance Quality of Eminem =9

Performance Quality of other performers=5

Song Choice=9

(I reposted this to the right thread)



Eminem didnt become the most successful artist of the decade by putting out bad music. This is his first full concert DVD, and it captures the event well. This concert is mostly his Eminem Show" CD material, with older material mixed in, and has no material from Ecore ( thankfully).


I saw Eminem on his West Coast leg of this tour, and it was a wild crowd of young people, smoking dope, baring their breasts and celebrating being alive. It was raw and powerful, like the rock concerts of yesteryear. This DVD captures much of this feeling, and delivers excellent Eminem in spades.


Now Em has some rapping buddies from the Detroit with him (A seperate group that calls themselves D-12), most of them aren't very good IMHO. On re-watches I often skip D-12's songs 5-8, although the song "Purple Pills" is catchy










On the rest of the tunes Eminem delivers in SPADES. "Soldier" and "White America" are par excellence, as well as "Sing For the Moment" and "Cleaning Out my Closet". It doesn't get much better! Watching Eminem do "Soldier" gave me chills.


The stage set is a carnival, and various carnival acts trot on stage during the concert. a contortionist, a sword swallower, a couple fat girls, a midget, etc..

This DVD is not politically correct by any stretch of the imagination.


He attempts "Drug Ballad", which is a funny, danceable trance-like tune that takes a laugable look at drugs, and it falls a little short. The "techno" mood of this song was a bit more than Lion Field could handle.


I am glad this artist, who put out 3 awesome records "Slim Shady LP"," Marshall Mathers LP", and "The Eminem Show" before finally sucumbing to mediocracy in "Encore", got this concert out. It's well worth the $11.99 that Target is charging.


Dr Dre, Nate Dogg and some other great vocal contributors to his albums are not there, including Dido. I am disappointed that he was not able to rope at least one or two of these performers in, for his concert DVD. Even a Dido "soundalike" female singer would have really made "Stan" more of an event.


I am no fan of rap, but theres a few good DJs out there, and this is by far the best Rap Concert DVD I've sampled.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Wide Screen Anamorphic

Location - Madison Square Garden

Sound format: 5.0 dolby and a 2.0 stereo option

Video Quality=7

Sound Quality= 5, would have been a 7 if there was a LFE channel

Perfomance Quality of JAY-Z =7

Performance Quality of other performers=7

Song Choice= (no comment, i dont know his catalog)


Apparently this rapper is popular if he fills up Madison Square Garden, so I rented this DVD. THey have several copies at Blockbuster.


I dont know his music, but its not horrible stuff, the beats (the electronic music behind rap) is interesting, and JAY-Z seems to have plenty of talent. I eventually got bored, but the guy was definitely putting on a show.


He also has strong backup performers, and even an instrumental band behind him during most of the show. Thats right, a drummer, a guitarist, a keyboardist, etc... This is unusual for rap.


THe killer ommission on this disk, is theres no LFE! Thats right, my subwoofer stayed quiet the whole half a show I watched. WTF this is rap, how can you miss that?

------------------------


This disk is about 70% performance, mixed in with about 30% documentary. Since rap for the most part bores me, the documentary helped me get through about half this disk.


Sound and video quality are never "excellent" on rap concerts, and this is no exception.

The crowd is interesting to watch, and the overall direction of this DVD is good.


Summary:

Decent effort except - no subwoofer channel!


Worth a rent if you like Rap

Worth a buy if you like JAY-Z.

Other than that, skip it..


----------



## hughie

The Tom Petty Soundstage is almost all concert. They have a few things like a discography and a little info on the band. Don't be fooled by the "interview". I was hoping for a short interview with Petty. All they had was two questions. Q1: How did you feel performing on Soundstage? Answer: It was great. The good folks at Soundstage let us do whatever we wanted to do. Q2: How did you select the songs you wanted to perform? Answer: When we rehearsed, we tried to select the that we really enjoyed playing. From that list we chose the songs we performed in the show. The songs we played were all of our favorites.


I felt a little let down by the interview. If you pick it up, I'll be interested in what you think of it.


----------



## pmccaffrey

So, no comments on the new Traffic DVD? Amazon had two reviews: one glowing and the other said it was just a Winwood ego trip. Any other comments?


----------



## mattg3

How about the two new ska dvds English beat and Bad manners.both bands were killers live in there prime.no reviews on these at all.


----------



## antennahead

Haven't seen the Traffic DVD but I saw them live on that tour and it was a fantastic show. If the performance equals what I saw and the pic/sound quality is there it should be a good DVD.


John


----------



## Jediboy

ok so its not Anamorphic.

This is the greatest live concert by the worlds greatest live band ever.

the DTS sound kiks ass, and the docos on the second disc are actually

interesting.

QUEEN STILL ROCK


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

II love this band, and bought "We Will Rock You", a pretty excellent early concert DVD. filmed in the 80s, on high resolution film.


I found the performance suprisingly lackluster though, and the band almost seemed to be a charicature of 70s rock bands. There was zero synergy between the members, Freddy Mercury had bad teeth and they basically showed 2 hours of closeups.


Anyways I may pick this one up, if you think its that good.


----------



## CineFreak

"Queen at Wembley" is fantastic.


"We will rock you" (filmed in Montreal) was just well, sad really.

Not so much as Freddies fault but the crowd themselves, absolutely no chemistry between them & the band.

And if it was filmed in HR film it doesn't show it, looks dark and somewhat grainy.


As for his teeth they were bad till the day he passed.


Both releases have DTS.


Jessica


----------



## David James

For me, Queen's last good record was A Night At The Opera. I would love seeing a concert DVD with only songs up until that point.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Wow Night At The Opera is my favorite DVD-Audio, but they had some fantastic albums after that.


"News Of the World" was so diverse, with great pop tunes and their hardest rocking tune, "Fight From The Inside" which just drives me nuts. And also "Its Late". The whole album IMHO is great.


" Jazz" was weak.


"The Game" was weak... although "Another One Bites the Dust" is powerful in DVD-A


What album was Radio-Ga-Ga on it? Love that tune...


and "Hot Space" had moments of brillance, with Under Pressure, and that snazy tune, "Calling All Girls" which could be the best timed vocal tune of all time. It also could be Freddies best sung song.


----------



## Jediboy

*COME ON GUYS QUEEN RULE!!!!!!!*Everything they ever produced is like Manner from Heaven!!!!

The DTS track on the Wembly disc, really made me feel part of the crowd.

Worth the price of the DVD just for that.


I would love to have an official Dvd DTS release of the 1976 Hyde Park concert or

"79" Paris on the Crazy tour would also be sweet.

a lot of bands from the 70's and 80's sound so dated but Queens music is timeless. It never gets old, I'll be rocking to Freddie and the boys when I am in a wheelchair.


Can't wait for the "Return of the Champions" DVD next month. "That's going to be hot"


+ you lucky guys in the states, the Q+PR tour will be with you soon. I just hope and pray

they decide to come to Australia next year


++ Oh and one more thing, CINEFREAK!, if that picture is really you
*YOOWWWZZAAAA!!!!!!!!* im in love!!!


----------



## kweezr

Rock the Corps


Animorphic, DTS, great performances, great sound, Hooter Girls! and the San Diego Charger Cheerleaders! What more could you want?


----------



## gyver65

Has anyone seen the new Queen dvd with Paul Rodgers? I wonder how Paul does on some of the Freddie songs? They also sing a couple of Bad Company and Free songs.


----------



## Glacier991

I'll add a 5th vote for An Evening with the Dixie Chicks..... and echo those who thought the Eagles newest releasae was very good. Picture quality and sound! Both are high on my list of all time faves.


----------



## kjroddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> What album was Radio-Ga-Ga on it?



The Works.


----------



## fisheggs

"X , Live in LA" Exena's voice is not quite what it was 20 years ago when I saw her/them live in a bar, but it's very close. IMHO, this concert is reference. It doesn't have a DTS track, but who cares! DD is excelent! I happened on this at BB, curiously not in their usual DVD concert/video section, after grabbing "Great Rock and Roll Swindle" (a classic as well!) and emnem's new mnm show DVD (thanx john. I'm ambivolent towards "rap" and mnm in particular (actually loved NWF) and got this concert on your recomendation: good choice. Back to "X", I give it a 9.8 out of ten. It really is that good, as long as you appreciate punk well done.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gyver65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Queen dvd with Paul Rodgers? I wonder how Paul does on some of the Freddie songs? They also sing a couple of Bad Company and Free songs.



I didn't think this was on the market yet?


----------



## Pronto Pup

Thanks to those who recommended: Jet - Family Style and Lee Ritenour - Overtime.


I rented both and they're so outrageously good that I've bought them both.


----------



## Newest Hobby

Keith Urban "Livin Right Now"


I have been in a mood for something " Kinna Country" for the last week or two. Add some variety to my collection, you know? Let me say that I am totally out of my neck of woods here and I know next to nothing about this genre of music.


I saw Keith, a country boy from Australia on Good Morning America over the Summer and thought he was very good but then forgot about it. "Livin Right Now" is his first DVD Concert and it has only been out for a couple of weeks.


Picture: 8.5+ (shot in HD. Has a very Eagles quality to it) There are a few shots where it is very dark and the grain is high but disapears after a few seconds).


Sound: 8.5+ Available 5.1 or stereo. Vocals and instruments top-notch. Would like to hear some of the supporting instruments a little more pronounced.


Knowing nothing about this performer, I was quite shocked to see this guy is a great Guitarist. Weather rippin on Electric or strummin Acoustic, the guy gets down. Is it Country or Rock? Seems to be a combo and this works out fine for me.


Keith is very involved (but not overly) with the Audience (mostly women-front rows) and I like this. He is also quite a performer. The camera isn't jumping all over the place as much as other recent purchases.


The set starts electric, set two-Accoustic-ballads, set three electric-wow!!. The band does a very fine rendition of "Free Fallin" by Tom Petty. Very enjoyable.


I am really impressed with this guy. I am going to watch again to see if my impression remains strong. As stated, I am not familiar with his library of music but it appears this will now change.


Very good energy, picture and music. Highly recommended. A nice find for something a little different for me.


Rick


----------



## LKM466

Got the Eagles' HFO last year; this weekend also got the 2 disc Melborne tour. Thanks, everyone, I like the 16:9 transfer and SQ on the Melborne version better (partly, addition of Dirty Laundry).


Now, please help me: 3 different version of Roy Orbison's Black and White Night, all in Full Frame??? I would much prefer widescreen!


1. Standard Remix DTS DVD

2. Standard and SACD

3. Standard and a bonus DVD-Audio


I was think of "2" but I don't have a SACD player...so, number "3" since I do have the player?


I just don't really lke the 1.33:1 aspect ratio....I do like the songs as it was played on HBS or Showtime I heard sometimes ago....


which is which??


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ay Pronto Pup, Lee Ritenour - Overtime is very good - my notes:


1. This is a studio show, where the audience is basically surrounding the band in a studio, its quite causal.


2. The emphasis is on the interplay between the Jazz Musicians, and how they improv and take solos while the rest of the band sets the musical backdrop.


3. There are probably 7 Jazz performers are playing in this studio at a time. The way they manage to work together, even during improvs is amazing.


4. This is a JAZZ SHOW, its not a crossover performance, but it does cover the spectrum between what I will call White Jazz and Black Jazz. Interestingly though, I didnt see much Sax or wind instruments at all ( working from memory here)


4. Lee Ritenour is this mild mannered joking white guy with orange Bozo hair, that took some getting used to, but boy he can play, so I learned to accept him










5. There was some singing, I have never cared for Jazz singing, its pleasant enough, soothing tones, but its really not about saying anything, is it?


6. The players were all excellent, but it seemed to lack any powerful dominating performers. That can be a good thing, or a bad thing. That is probably a good thing for improv Jazz, since they all worked together so well. I just wanted to a Saxaphonist just cut loose, or Lee just rip it up, but ...

....wait ... thats not Jazz


----------



## Pronto Pup

Just to add to what JohnR_IN-LA said about Ritenour's - Overtime, the sound from this disc is some of the finest sound I've heard over my system, regardless of format Overtime has become my current reference disc for showing off my system's audio capabilities. Kudos to the engineers!


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to add to what JohnR_IN-LA said about Ritenour's - Overtime, the sound from this disc is some of the finest sound I've heard over my system, regardless of format Overtime has become my current reference disc for showing off my system's audio capabilities. Kudos to the engineers!



I second this - I would give it at least a "9" for a DVD. I bought it on the strength of recommendations here, and I am not disappointed in the least. This is one I won't get tired of for a LONG time, because the music is so interesting -


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Well since Jazz is at lowpoint of popularity at the moment, I should note, that many of us don't really get it.


Its interesting, and it sounds great, and the players are excellent, and they definitely play because they love their music, but ... do we? For some reason, compelling lyrics - a message - seems to be the secret ingredient for me.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well since Jazz is at lowpoint of popularity at the moment, I should note, that many of us don't really get it.
> 
> 
> Its interesting, and it sounds great, and the players are excellent, and they definitely play because they love their music, but ... do we? For some reason, compelling lyrics - a message - seems to be the secret ingredient for me.



For me it's always been more about the melody, the instuments and how well they are played. The biggest reason I haven't gotten into jazz more is that much of it lacks recognizable melody, at least to my ears. Most tracks on this concert do have a melody that seems to lead somewhere....


P.S. I do like great vocals too, but I would have to say that the "message" is the least important thing to me - for that I'd just as soon ready a good book.


----------



## Stocky

Hey Guys, One pick each.


Best WOW factor for Concert DVD


Best WOW factor for movie DVD


just hooked up the Panasonic 50PX500U , with a Denon 2910 and 2805


I need to WOW the dinner guests tonight, something I can pick up locally.


Needs to make everyone happy


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Content is critical in pleasing guests, they should know the songs.... Eagles Live at Melbourne is a pretty safe bet


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> P.S. I do like great vocals too, but I would have to say that the "message" is the least important thing to me - for that I'd just as soon ready a good book.



Hah yep. I got my philosphy from Neil Peirt (Rush), my politics from Roger Waters, and my red neck from Lyndryd Skynrd, and my sick mind from Ozzy










I guess there were a few books in there too


----------



## Stocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Content is critical in pleasing guests, they should know the songs.... Eagles Live at Melbourne is a pretty safe bet



content is super critical, The DVD is playing right now. VERY NICE !


I'd like to hang with you guys and learn a bit if ya don't mind.


thanks for the recomendation


----------



## JBaumgart

For a movie you might want to pick a few scenes from a familiar title too - maybe The Incredibles or Shrek 2 - bright bold colors plus good sound.


----------



## Notti

Jazz and much of popular music play quite differently for me. Most popular music is to some degree slave to singing and song structures. I still appreciate that type of music, but I enjoy this freedom you can hear in great improvisational music as well. Sort of like you-know-what's-coming soap opera vs. didn't-see-that-coming public access programs. This analogy doesn't look quite right, but you get my drift.


----------



## Stocky

Eagles Live at Melbourne did the trick tonight,


From my friends ,(late 30's) to my parents (mid 60's) all really enjoyed the DVD. Visually I thought it was stunning,the sound was equally great.


Thinking about Springsteen Live from NY for tommorro night. We have a house full for the holidays Monday and Tuesday.


I like the idea of a concert to show off the set, easy to skip to songs instead of anyone getting to comfy watching an actual movie.


----------



## Newest Hobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stocky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eagles Live at Melbourne did the trick tonight,
> 
> 
> From my friends ,(late 30's) to my parents (mid 60's) all really enjoyed the DVD. Visually I thought it was stunning,the sound was equally great.
> 
> 
> Thinking about Springsteen Live from NY for tommorro night. We have a house full for the holidays Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a concert to show off the set, easy to skip to songs instead of anyone getting to comfy watching an actual movie.



Bruce Live in NY is excellent. May I also suggest Peter Gabriel Secret World Live. My collection is getting to be a decent size and this is still one of my favorites that I have watched countless times. The video is not as good as the Eagles but the music is just outstanding... I think this disc is a must have for the collection...


Your mileage may vary!!


Rick


----------



## Stocky

Hmm, I'm not a Peter Gabriel fan ( but I will check it out for myself)and actually not a fan of Bruce either, but his appeal to most is easier than Gabriel.


I was also thinking about Dave Mathews in central park or Tribute to/for George.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newest Hobby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bruce Live in NY is excellent.



Bruce's and his band's performances were outstanding. But the audio quality is poor. Very flat, 2D, with no dynamics. PQ isn't the greatest either.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Interesting EKB, I actually think the audio is excellent on Bruce NYC.


They really capture the sound of a live show in a HUGE place. Also, the guitar on the center channel is a sweet way to mix.


I think his music is finally getting stale though, and he tends to slow down his songs when playing live, which sounds great, but not for EVERY SONG.


----------



## Nightmaster

Has anyone picked up the Candy Dulfer Live In Montreaux DVD? I've always loved hearing her play the sax, and she's WAY easy on the eyes as well. She's done a few great CDs over the years as well as play sax for Maceo Parker and Van Morrison, pretty good names to have on one's resume.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bruce's and his band's performances were outstanding. But the audio quality is poor. Very flat, 2D, with no dynamics. PQ isn't the greatest either.
> 
> 
> Ed



In my theather the audio is outstanding and very dynamic, very loud sounding without needing to be loud. I find the picture quality also excellent.


----------



## buzz

Just a reminder, Cream - Royal Albert Hall is out today for anyone interested. Just got mine & cant wait to watch it!


buzz


----------



## Iwanthd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone picked up the Candy Dulfer Live In Montreaux DVD? I've always loved hearing her play the sax, and she's WAY easy on the eyes as well. She's done a few great CDs over the years as well as play sax for Maceo Parker and Van Morrison, pretty good names to have on one's resume.




She also plays on the Prince live "One Night Alone - Live " 3 CD box set. I wasn't aware of her Montreux DVD, would love to see it.


----------



## dvd maniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder, Cream - Royal Albert Hall is out today for anyone interested. Just got mine & cant wait to watch it!
> 
> 
> buzz




Do you think they'll record the shows at Madison Square Garden this month and release another reunion DVD in 6 months?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I think thats the Alladin Casino concert IwantHD, also available on DVD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvd maniac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think they'll record the shows at Madison Square Garden this month and release another reunion DVD in 6 months?



Doubtful that they would release 2 competing DVDs in such a short time.


----------



## Down

Just thought I'd drop a thanks to this thread, after what I've read I think I'm gonna pick up Alison Krauss + Union Station and the Anger Management Tour DVD's.


I may have to start picking up more of these, I only have-


Superjoint Ritual Live in Dallas (Not reference quality, but good for what it is)


And Frank Zappa Does Humor Belong In Music? (Excellent, nothing more to say)


----------



## fisheggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Down* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And Frank Zappa Does Humor Belong In Music? (Excellent, nothing more to say)




The best version of "Whipping Post" available. IMHO.


----------



## Down




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fisheggs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best version of "Whipping Post" available. IMHO.



ABSOLUTELY.


I'd also say that between that song and "He's so G*y", one has to be impressed with Bobby Martin's vocals.


----------



## Stew4msu

*COLUMBIA RECORDS TO RELEASE HISTORIC 'BORN TO RUN 30TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION' ON NOVEMBER 15

BOX SET WILL INCLUDE THREE SEPARATE DISCS INCLUDING A STUNNING DVD OF THE LEGENDARY 1975 HAMMERSMITH ODEON CONCERT; A DVD OF "WINGS FOR WHEELS: THE MAKING OF BORN TO RUN," WITH NEVER BEFORE SEEN ARCHIVAL FOOTAGE AND NEW INTERVIEWS WITH ALL THE BAND MEMBERS AND MANY OTHERS; AND A CD OF THE BRILLIANTLY REMASTERED 'BORN TO RUN'*


Columbia Records will release the 'Born To Run 30th Anniversary Edition' box set on November 15. Personally supervised by Bruce Springsteen and Jon Landau, the box set includes "Hammersmith Odeon, London '75," an astonishing film of Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band's legendary 1975 concert at the Hammersmith Odeon in London; the new film "Wings For Wheels: The Making of Born To Run;" the classic album in remastered CD form; and finally, a 48 page booklet of previously unpublished photographs. With its two DVDs, the package offers approximately four hours of previously unseen footage.


"I believe that the combination of the great 1975 concert footage, the brilliant documentary of the making of the album and the dazzling remastering of 'Born to Run' add up to a nearly perfect storm of Bruce's music," said longtime manager Jon Landau.


Spanning roughly two hours and ten minutes, the November 18, 1975 concert at London's Hammersmith Odeon finds an epic performance of sixteen Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band classics, including "Thunder Road," "Tenth Avenue Freeze Out," "Jungleland," and "Born To Run," as well as such other favorites such as "Kitty's Back" and "Rosalita." The multiple-camera film of the complete concert will be available in its entirety and its original sequence, as newly edited by Emmy Award Winner Thom Zimny. "Hammersmith Odeon, London '75" is the only full-length concert film ever released of Bruce and the E Street Band's first 25 years.


Zimny's production team painstakingly cleaned the original negatives and digitally restored the footage, ultimately presenting this indispensable concert in vibrant color and detail. Producer Bob Clearmountain remastered and remixed the DVD in both stereo and 5.1 surround sound. Zimny has worked with Springsteen on several projects, including editing the Emmy-winning "Live in New York," the quadruple-platinum certified, Emmy-nominated "Live in Barcelona" and the "VH1 Storytellers" films. Clearmountain is the legendary mixer who has often collaborated with Springsteen over the last twenty- five years, most famously on 'Born in the USA.'


The ninety-minute documentary "Wings For Wheels: The Making of Born To Run" chronicles the definitive story of the creation of 'Born To Run,' from songwriting to production and beyond. "Wings For Wheels" boasts archival film never shown publicly, including substantial footage of Springsteen and the E Street Band recording the album, 1975 concert film and other footage shot between 1973 and 1975. The film also features exclusive footage of Springsteen playing solo piano and guitar versions of songs from 'Born To Run.'


In addition, "Wings For Wheels" incorporates newly filmed interviews with Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band, including former members who played on the album, as well as the production team. In newly shot footage from Asbury Park, NJ, Springsteen discusses his personal feelings about the making of the iconic album in great depth; the footage with Springsteen includes the musician reflecting on outtakes and unreleased tracks from the album for the first time since 1975. The DVD of "Wings For Wheels: The Making of Born to Run" ends with stunning bonus footage of three songs recorded live at Los Angeles' Ahmanson Theater in 1973: "Spirit In The Night," "Wild Billy's Circus Story" and " Thundercrack."


Finally, the box set will feature a CD of the newly remastered 'Born To Run,' as well as a remarkable 48-page photo album of previously unpublished photographs with an introduction written by Springsteen. This is the first time Springsteen has allowed any of his catalogue to be fully remastered and he enlisted his longtime mastering guru Bob Ludwig to handle the job. The newly remastered version presents the masterpiece with striking clarity and presence. Widely regarded as one of the cornerstone albums in rock and roll history, 'Born To Run' has been recognized by many international polls as one of the greatest albums of all time. It has sold nearly nine million albums worldwide. Of 'Born To Run,' which was originally released August 25, 1975, Rolling Stone wrote, "It is a magnificent album that pays off on every bet ever placed on himand it should crack his future wide open."


Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band: "Hammersmith Odeon, London '75" Track Listing



Thunder Road

Tenth Avenue Freeze Out

Spirit In The Night

Lost In The Flood

She's The One

Born To Run

The E Street Shuffle/Having A Party

It's Hard To Be A Saint In The City

Backstreets

Kitty's Back

Jungleland

Rosalita

4th Of July Asbury Park (Sandy)

Detroit Medley

For You

Quarter To Three


"Wings For Wheels: The Making of Born To Run" Interview List


Bruce Springsteen

Roy Bittan

Ernest "Boom" Carter

Clarence Clemons

Danny Federici

Nils Lofgren

David Sancious

Patti Scialfa

Garry Tallent

Stevie Van Zandt

Max Weinberg

Jon Landau

Jimmy Iovine

Mike Appel

Eric Meola


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ugh, too much marketing hype. If that concert was so legendary, why havent we heard of it










I've been to the Hammersmith Odeon BTW, its a dumpy little pavillion in London.


----------



## Tom Grooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder, Cream - Royal Albert Hall is out today for anyone interested. Just got mine & cant wait to watch it!
> 
> 
> buzz



Great Stuff! Been jammin all day at the shop. I'll have to give it a whirl this evening on the reference system. So far, So good!


----------



## hobbs47

Quote:

Originally Posted by Nightmaster

Has anyone picked up the Candy Dulfer Live In Montreaux DVD? I've always loved hearing her play the sax, and she's WAY easy on the eyes as well. She's done a few great CDs over the years as well as play sax for Maceo Parker and Van Morrison, pretty good names to have on one's resume.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iwanthd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> She also plays on the Prince live "One Night Alone - Live " 3 CD box set. I wasn't aware of her Montreux DVD, would love to see it.



I have seen her play live with Prince twice,she is very capable,although I prefer Maceo Parker with Prince.There is a bootleg dvd from the Musicology tour,Staples Center 2004,pro shot,going around,Candy is featured heavily,even singing a bit.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh, too much marketing hype. If that concert was so legendary, why havent we heard of it



I figured I was just stupid and everyone else knew all about it.


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Down* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd drop a thanks to this thread, after what I've read I think I'm gonna pick up Alison Krauss + Union Station



Great stuff. I'm bummed because I've had it on my DVR for months, but I overflowed the hard drive and it bumped it off before I could back it up.


I'm watching David Gilmour and Joe Walsh now in the Stratocaster tribute on HDNet... wow.


----------



## ekb

I'm surprised that there are no Cream reviews yet. How's the AQ?


Ed


----------



## pmccaffrey

I only had a chance to listen/watch to the first two cuts on the new Cream DVD - I'm So Glad and Spoonful. I had this fear from the beginning that Baker and Bruce would not have held up very well over the years. Surprisingly, Ginger looks and sounds great. Bruce , on the other hand, could use some help. His vocal on Spoonful I found very disappointing. The overall audio and video seems to be top notch. Here's hoping Jack's vocals get a little better on the rest of the songs.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmccaffrey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only had a chance to listen/watch to the first two cuts on the new Cream DVD - I'm So Glad and Spoonful. I had this fear from the beginning that Baker and Bruce would not have held up very well over the years. Surprisingly, Ginger looks and sounds great. Bruce , on the other hand, could use some help. His vocal on Spoonful I found very disappointing. The overall audio and video seems to be top notch. Here's hoping Jack's vocals get a little better on the rest of the songs.



The PQ and sound are excellent.


I am pleasantly surprised by the quality of the music. While I've enjoyed Clapton's solo work, I never enjoyed it as much as the sound and type of playing he did with Cream. I was also concerned with how the "power trio" would sound as "mature" musicians







.


Jack's voice doesn't have the "bite" it once did, but he sounds great none the less. His vocals on We're Going Wrong are outstanding


Overall, it's exceeded my expectations.


----------



## buzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that there are no Cream reviews yet. How's the AQ?
> 
> 
> Ed




Audio & Video quality are excellent. I figured it would be, clapton doesn't seem to put out anything but top notch stuff. I thought the performance started out a bit lackluster but got better as they went on. Claptons guitar sounds fantastic. I have to say Jack is really kind of hard on the eyes, he makes clapton look like a youngster!



buzz


----------



## PlasmaGirl

Crossroads - Eric Clapton Tour...love it

G3 Tour ...Joe Satriani, Eric Johnson and Steve Vai..is hot!


----------



## DNbass

ELO - Zoom - one of my favorites.


----------



## Redskin




May I also suggest Peter Gabriel Secret World Live. My collection is getting to be a decent size and this is still one of my favorites that I have watched countless times. The video is not as good as the Eagles but the music is just outstanding... I think this disc is a must have for the collection...
Your mileage may vary!!
Rick[/QUOTE said:


> I agree Rick. I didn't know a lot of Peter Gabriel before I bought this, but did so based on this thread. Sound quality is excellent, but for me, it is one of the most fun performances I own.


----------



## Clarence

I'm watching the Matchbox 20 concert on HDNet from HD DVR right now. My wife loves MB20... I'm less enthusiastic, but they don't bother me.


Nice show... good PQ and nice AQ, except the surround seems artificial with constant repetitive bursts of 1000 teenage girls cheering... and the roaring cheers aren't necessarily in response to any particular action by Rob.


Similar to canned laughter on sitcoms?


P.S... I agree... ELO Zoom is really great. But I also bought Peter Gabriel based on the thumbs up from this thread, but it didn't float my boat on it's first play.


----------



## kjroddy

Im sure it's mentioned somewere in this thread, butI'm too lazy to search right now... Pink Floyd's PULSE is finally at long last officially scheduled for official release on DVD on December 5th.


Despite claims to the contrary, this has NEVER been available on DVD before: any you see on sale are fakes, usually dubbed from the official VHS, occasionally from Laserdisc and even more rarely sourced from the PPV broadcast of the same concert.


Not sure quite how high my hopes are for this - it was shot for TV in 1994 so was almost certainly mastered on 4:3 SD video, but they have been working on it for literally years so hopefully it won;t be too shabby.


More details at Brain Damage


----------



## caribou

The Phish documentary "Bittersweet" is really well done.


----------



## markhout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iwanthd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> She also plays on the Prince live "One Night Alone - Live " 3 CD box set. I wasn't aware of her Montreux DVD, would love to see it.



But the DVD is "only" Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo according to Netflix...


----------



## DiCecco

I just watched John Mayall 70th Birthday Concert and it was very good. If you like blues music this is one fine concert. He can still put a good show on at 70. I hope I have that much energy at 70. It is in 16/9 format with a DD track and a DTS track. The video is a little soft but the DTS audio is very good . I did not hear the DD audio yet.


----------



## Iwanthd

Thanks to all who recommended Clapton's "One More Car, One More Rider". Great PQ and SQ and a much better performance than I expected. Billy Prestons "Will it go round in circles" was a fun addition. The Layla intro sent chills down my spine, had to replay it a couple times several notches above reference!


----------



## John Kotches

EC is pretty good, but I discount it from truly reference level due to the overly agressive use of dynamic range compression.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Kotches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EC is pretty good, but I discount it from truly reference level due to the overly agressive use of dynamic range compression.



Dynamic range compression, on the DTS track? Whatever, to my ears it sounds pretty damn good. In fact, all things considered, it just might be my favorite concert DVD, at least that I've seen/heard so far!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Kotches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EC is pretty good, but I discount it from truly reference level due to the overly agressive use of dynamic range compression.



YA







I felt all alone constantly complaining about compression on most DVD concerts. Even the 5.1 audio on a TV show like Los Vegas last night was way better than most concert DVDs










Ed


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt all alone constantly complaining about compression on most DVD concerts. Even the 5.1 audio on a TV show like Los Vegas last night was way better than most concert DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



How does on discern compression?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Kotches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EC is pretty good, but I discount it from truly reference level due to the overly agressive use of dynamic range compression.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt all alone constantly complaining about compression on most DVD concerts. Even the 5.1 audio on a TV show like Los Vegas last night was way better than most concert DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



How does one discern compression?


----------



## John Kotches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dynamic range compression, on the DTS track? Whatever, to my ears it sounds pretty damn good. In fact, all things considered, it just might be my favorite concert DVD, at least that I've seen/heard so far!





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does one discern compression?
Click to expand...


Let's not confuse enjoyment with sound quality. The first time I heard it, I was juiced. Then I noticed the compression. Want an example? It's the same on both the Dolby and the DTS tracks.

_Bell Bottom Blues_, it should have quite a bit more dynamic range, but they've squeezed both the bottom and the top end down into a much smaller range, it's in the 15dB range. The best way to see it, is on either the chorus or the bridge (I'm not watching the disc right now), where Steve Gadd is literally pounding the living daylights out of his drum kit and it should literally be exploding out of the speakers and it isn't. It's "Do you wanna see me crawl across the floor..." as the lyric.


In addition, there is little differentiation in volume between the intro (quiet) and the peak in terms of SPL. It should be higher and it isn't. If I had the tools to analyze it, there might be significant clipping which leads to listening fatigue.


But here, we're talking about differentiating between musical enjoyment, and a reference quality audio disc. I find the disc musically enjoying but below reference quality audio specifically because of the compression (4/5 on our scale).


I've given just one specific example but there are others. Feel free to disagree.


Best,


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does one discern compression?



The music seems lifeless and 2D. I think you notice it if you play something that isn't compressed immediately before or after.


Ed


----------



## himey

I have always thaught EC Unplugged had very good Dynamic Range...I haven't listened to any of his newer DVDs yet...how would they compare? Eric


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Keb Mo "Sessions at W. 54th" - For those you not familiar with the 54th sessions, they are very intimate performances with a small audience. Keb Mo (Kevin Moore) is a blues/rock artist who grew up in Los Angeles. The sound quality is nothing short of incredible. This may be my new favorite concert DVD.



So I gave this a shot - and I agree that the sound quality is very good - a real rarity for concert DVDs. It's open and dynamic for those that don't understand my constant complaining about compressed audio. Unfortunately, I found the performance underwhelming. I realy like the blues - but it seems that Keb never got into it. Every song is like 3+ minutes long.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart

I just bought and watched last night the Keith Urban DVD on the advice of this forum. I had heard a few of his songs on the radio but really didn't know very much about him. Anyway he puts on quite the show and I was very impressed with him as a musician. Great guitar and vocals, which is a rare combination. The ladies absolutely ADORE him, and the camera work makes that all too obvious - adoring eyes, screams, hand-made posters held high, trying to get his attention, etc. I didn't mind because the music was good. My only complaint was the audio quality, which was average at best compared to most of the 25 or so other concert DVD's that I own. Still, a good buy and it will get more than average play time on my system.


----------



## Griz92867




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that there are no Cream reviews yet. How's the AQ?
> 
> 
> Ed



Just viewed the Cream DVD last night. Both the PQ and AQ are first rate even surpassing Clapton's "One Car, One Rider" and the "Concert for George" DVD's which I consider two of the best.

I also think the fact that it's only three musicians lends itself to the excellent sound quality with each instrument clearly present in the soundstage. In particular, I found Ginger Baker's drumming to be superbly recorded. You can hear all the nuances of a drum set.


As for the performance, I must admit that I don't know the Cream catalog (outside the hits) as much as I know the rest of the Clapton catalog but I thoroughly enjoyed the songlist, particularly the blues numbers. Only songs missing were "Tales of Brave Ulysses" and "I Feel Free".


While Jack Bruce's vocals may not be as powerful as they were 35 years ago I didn't feel they took anything away from the performance. Clapton's vocals were very good but what really shined was his guitar playing.


I think the fact that he had two other people with the musical chops to match his own plus the fact that, unlike in his own touring band, this time he was the lone guitar player on stage really inspired him. This DVD contains some of his best soloing in years.


----------



## jsaliga

Very Good thread. I haven't gone through it all, as most of what is discussed here is very mainstream and doesn't appeal to me personally.


If you are willing branch out a bit give The Black Keys Live a try.











Their minimalist, blues inflected brand of indie rock is quite riveting. I snagged this DVD at Newburry Comics for $10.88


--Jerome


----------



## outlier2

I watched INXS Live Baby Live last night. If you are a fan this is a great concert in front of some 70K fans at Wembley Stadium. PQ was acceptable but in 4:3 so I would give it a 7 of 10.

The DTS soundtrack was decent for a concert but again nothing to write home about I would give it a 7.5 of 10. The performance was entertaining but not stellar. Michael Hutchense is great although he fades a bit toward the end. The rest of the band are generally competent but not great musicians. They do a decent job of their material but don't look for anything mindblowing from the band. The use and abuse of electronic drums was annoying but consistent with the INXS sound. My wife loved it (I think I could have turned down the sound though and she could just watch Hutchense...). They perform pretty much all of their best material so you will recognize most of these songs if you ever went into a bar in the mid 80's to mid 90's.


Overall a nice concert, a must have for fans but I'd rent it first if you are not a fan of the band INXS.


----------



## dvst8r

Great Thread! Still new to the whole A/V game, and very new to Concert DVDs. But I already owned the Eagles - Hell Freezes Over DVD.


From this thread I have bought Eric Clapton - One More Car, One more rider, Corrs - Live In London and Santana - Supernatural Live. I plays these a few of the songs at least once a week! Thanks for all the suggestions!


Can anyone suggest a good Bon Jovi concert DVD?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

No.










I had a Bon Jovi Concert DVD once, sorry cant remember the title, and they shortened the songs and cut out verses, and basically do everything I hate about formula rock bands.


On the plus side ... lots of cute chicks in the audience.


----------



## JBaumgart

Had a chance to listen to Disk One of the Eagles Farewell I Tour, and thought it to be excellent in every way. I already had the Hell Freezes Over DVD, and was reluctant at first to spend another $22 to get many of the same tunes. But even though many of the songs are the same, the Eagles manage to add many new twists and change some of the arrangements just enough to really freshen them up and make them just as interesting and enjoyable, if not more so, than HFO which has always been one of my favorites. The DTS sound quality is excellent also, especially for a large arena type setting. This is one that I can heartily recommend with no reservations, assuming of course that you like the band!


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hah yep. I got my philosphy from Neil Peirt (Rush), my politics from Roger Waters..



JohnR, you couldn't have picked a better mentor for politics.










Even in the days when I was a conservative and hated liberals to death (most of my life), I couldn't disagree with Water's politics. Now that our keystone cop facist cabal in charge of the white house has opened my eyes wide - I finally get that Water's politics is almost as ingenius as his music.


"It all makes perfect sense - expressed in dollars and cents, pound sterling and pence. Don't ya see? It all makes perfects sense."


What doesn't make sense is with the world going in the direction it's going, how he spent the last 2 years writing a picayune (no matter how good it might be) opera about the French Revolution. Yeah, we get it but how about spending your time writing something people might actually listen to - and maybe with more than a single political metaphor for us to sink our teeth into?


Has Roger been "gotten to"?


----------



## Charlie_Phogg

Could someone answer a question for me? Is Eric Clapton-One More Car, One More Rider a dts, widescreen release? Somewhere in this thread I thought I saw that it was but I was getting ready order some stuff from DDD and they have this listed as DD, 1.33:1. I know they are wrong a lot of the time but I want to make sure there are not 2 separate releases of this in widescreen and fullscreen.


Thanks


----------



## Tom Grooms

Anamorphic widescreen 1.78 to 1, DTS


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTCrazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JohnR, you couldn't have picked a better mentor for politics.



I was just making fun of myself for being a product of the 60s-70s music scene, but aint it wierd that most of that went away?


Did we live through the biggest creativity explosion in history?


Also, theres some book or study about how the modern PC explosion: several of the Luminaries like Steve Jobs and the early engineers of Intel were all acid popping college kids in the Bay area...


Maybe the hippies weren't so useless after all


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just making fun of myself for being a product of the 60s-70s music scene, but aint it wierd that most of that went away?
> 
> 
> Did we live through the biggest creativity explosion in history?
> 
> 
> Also, theres some book or study about how the modern PC explosion: several of the Luminaries like Steve Jobs and the early engineers of Intel were all acid popping college kids in the Bay area...
> 
> 
> Maybe the hippies weren't so useless after all



Yep I grew up amongst acid popping hippies in So Cal, and the ones that survived with enough brain cells intact almost without exception turned into really driven successful people.


I also lived in Seattle in the early 90's and saw the same thing happen with the grunge scene. It seemed like mere weeks after Kurt Cobain died, the grunge scene died and these smart kids all seemed to turn on to the Internet en mass.


Pioneer square's 100 sf cubicals were all of a sudden crammed to the rafters with 20 somethings working 14 hours a day with a PC, a microwave oven, and a cupboard full to top ramen. The whole town was just lit up with limitless possibilties. All chatting at light speed in the office hallways, coffee shops, parks, etc.


It was VERY similar to the Silicon Valley scene in the 70's - and a really special time and place.


----------



## teknoguy

If anyone has the Serious Hits Live Concert and the latest Final Farewell Tour Concert DVDs, can you tell me if the band on both are the same?


Just watched the Serious Hits Live DVD done in 1990 and the band was great! Especially the guitar player Daryl Struemer (sp). Is he on the latest DVD?


If I read things right the latest DVD is in widescreen?? How's it look and sound?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's it look and sound?



Merely OK but not even close to great.


Ed


----------



## Distorted

I always found the politics and philosophies of the various counter-cultures quaint, but their railings against "The Man" many were soon to become made for grand theater just like the similar "angry young men" of prior generations before them. Anger can be a powerful stimulant, maybe even a necesssary one, for certain forms of art. Certainly it is for pop music since the fifties.


----------



## markhout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But even though many of the songs are the same, the Eagles manage to add many new twists and change some of the arrangements just enough to really freshen them up and make them just as interesting and enjoyable, if not more so, than HFO which has always been one of my favorites. The DTS sound quality is excellent also, especially for a large arena type setting. This is one that I can heartily recommend with no reservations, assuming of course that you like the band!



Just to digress from a looming political discourse: Strangely I found that some of The Eagles' Melbourne songs were recorded better than others on the same DVD set: Heartache Tonight (disk 2) is now my audio standard (and a true surround effect on DTS!), while others are subpar...


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anamorphic widescreen 1.78 to 1, DTS



Thanks Tom. I placed my order last night.


----------



## Tom Grooms

You wont be dissapointed, unless your a DVD-A/SACD snob. Just kidding John


----------



## kevin j

I bought the Concert For Bangladesh dvd today.....pq's not bad[a bit on the grainy side and in 4:3 not widescreen]the audio's not bad either[in DTS 5.1 btw]for a recording from 1971.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markhout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to digress from a looming political discourse: Strangely I found that some of The Eagles' Melbourne songs were recorded better than others on the same DVD set: Heartache Tonight (disk 2) is now my audio standard (and a true surround effect on DTS!), while others are subpar...



I'd have to disagree with your assessment - they all sound way above par, IMO. I do notice that some sound a little better than others, but I'm not sure if this is due a difference in recording so much as an emphasis on different musicians in the various songs, and in the songs themselves some of which you may prefer more than others.


----------



## muskokan

Cream


----------



## Tom Grooms

Just picked up the Deluxe edition of *"The Concert for Bangladesh"* For any George Harrison fan, consider this a must have.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up the Deluxe edition of *"The Concert for Bangladesh"* For any George Harrison fan, consider this a must have.



So is it worth getting the deluxe version over the standard? I haven't purchased yet.


Ed


----------



## Tom Grooms

Disc 2 is very good. Hearing these guys talk about the 1971 concert today (2005) is worth every penny. But I always buy the premiere editions, that way I never have to second guess my decision.....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Disc 2 is very good. Hearing these guys talk about the 1971 concert today (2005) is worth every penny. But I always buy the premiere editions, that way I never have to second guess my decision.....



But I believe that the std version includes the 2nd disk.


Ed


----------



## HT Nitwit

I picked up
_The Gathering - A Sound Relief_


It was released just last week. An incredible concert from this incredible band from Holland. I am trying to think of how I would classify this band. Early on they were heavy metal, but they have moved a long ways from that. I guess it may be considered rock/progressive rock. It is not too guitar intensive at all. It features Anneke van Giersbergen on vocals and I love it. Her voice is so entrancing and powerful. One of the most amazing women's voices out there today.


It is a 2 disc set. Most of the music that is covered is from their more recent albums, which was quite a step away from their first 2 albums with Anneke. Believe it or not, the band started off as a death metal band and now are nowhere even close to it now. If you want to get an idea of their sound, listen to their song _Souvenirs_ from the album of the same name. You can download the full song from their web site under goodies and sounds. The Gathering official web site I highly recommend it.


I highly recommend this if you want some great music to kick back and relax to.


It is encoded in both DTS and DD 5.1


----------



## kevin j

I'd recomend the new Grateful Dead dvd Dead Ahead...not bad pq for 1980 and the sq's good also.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Interesting, there was an excellent Dead double live album that came out around 1980 ( when I was in college).


It had lots of layered guitar work, they really seemed to be in their prime ( I am no DeadHead).


I wonder if this DVD is a filmed version of that performance, or a similar performance. If so ... I have to get it!


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT Nitwit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up
> _The Gathering - A Sound Relief_
> 
> 
> ...You can download the full song from their web site under goodies and sounds. The Gathering official web site



No joy...unable to spot "goodies and sounds" on that website.


----------



## RaginCajun92

I vote for the new Motley Crue - Carnival of Sins DVD Concert. I was so captivated I felt as though I was there at the concert. Great quality convert dvd with outstanding surround sound. This will definitely be a dvd I watch multiple times. It's a very sleazy show but hey, that's the Crue.


Godsmack - Changes. Another great concert DVD that I often find myself going back to watch multiple times.


My honorable mention concert dvd would be Queen - Live at Wembley.


Yep, I'm a metalhead from the 80's


----------



## HT Nitwit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No joy...unable to spot "goodies and sounds" on that website.



Make sure you click on the British flag on that main page. That will pull up another page that will show Goodies in a tool bar, then choose Sounds from the dropdown menu


----------



## airunz

Last weekend, I watched Red Hot Chili Peppers - Live at Slane and WOW!!! This PQ on this DVD is unreal. I hope to see more concert DVD's in this quality.


Anyone had a look at the new AudioSlave - Live in Cuba?


----------



## kevin j

The Dead dvd is the video from the Radio City Music Hall portions of Dead Set and Reckoning....JohnR go get it.


----------



## mobgre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaginCajun92* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I vote for the new Motley Crue - Carnival of Sins DVD Concert. I was so captivated I felt as though I was there at the concert. Great quality convert dvd with outstanding surround sound. This will definitely be a dvd I watch multiple times. It's a very sleazy show but hey, that's the Crue.



Loved the Tommy cam.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Will do, thanks Kevin


----------



## b curry

New Peter Gabriel this month: "Still Growing Up - Live and Unwrapped DVD"


----------



## NMAS

Other than the canadians on this board most of you probably have ot heard of this band. They are one of the most popular bands in Canada and easily the most popular live band in Canada. They have been around for 20 years sold over 6 million albums and have finally released there first DVD. Filmed in HD at the ACC in Toronto.


Although the picture quality is not the best ( but still very good) the sound quality is second only to maybe the DMB central park concert IMO.

It is the camera angles and closeness to the band that you get that is truly outstanding. You are right in the middle of this band and crowd when you are watching.

Led by one of the most dynamic front men in the world Gord Downie will keep you glued to your T.V.


I highly recommend checking this DVD out. it is worth it just to see how it was filmed even if you don't like the music......But the music is great.


2 hours of pure rock and roll


here is a link to a review from a Buffalo paper

http://www.buffalonews.com/editorial...02/1070405.asp


----------



## THD100%

The 1981 Journey concert in houston TX. will finally be made available on Nov 15. This was the first live concert ever broadcast on MTV, and there was debate as to if it would ever see light of day. The concert has been remastered in 5.1 and the set includes an audio cd. I'm gonna get it!


----------



## biglyle

I watched Motley Crue - Carnival of Sins last night and here are my thoughts on it.


(my system is properly calibrated)


Audio - very muffled sounding, with far to much crowd noise. I really felt it was hard to hear the vocals over all the background noise of the show, the band was just far to hard to hear. THis was really dissapointing, as I was hoping this would a step up from the New Tattoo show a few years back. Instaed it was a step down.


Video - Horrible, to put it mildly. Not the transfer so much, althought I found it really soft, it was the horrid MTV style dont stop moving the camera for more than 2 seconds crap. This was like watching a 2 hour plus madonna video, very, very hard to watch.


I am huge Crue fan and could have been more dissapointed with this long awaited show.


3 out of 10


----------



## frfsdms1

Some really outstanding suggestions from many folks that should keep me broke for some time to come. Has anyone found some consistently good sources for all these titles? Cost, reliability and shipping to Canada all a concern.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NMAS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Other than the canadians on this board most of you probably have ot heard of this band. They are one of the most popular bands in Canada and easily the most popular live band in Canada. They have been around for 20 years sold over 6 million albums and have finally released there first DVD. Filmed in HD at the ACC in Toronto.



I'd like to check this out. Looks like it won't be released in the States until next Tues (11/8). Not very many stores in this country are listing it though. Can you recommend any Canadian stores I could purchase it from?


For those you with HD Net, it looks like it will be broadcast in HD on Wed., Nov. 9th @ 5:00 PM ET. Also, a show many people here like, Alison Krauss & Union Station will be broadcast Thu., Nov. 10th @ 5:00 PM ET. I wish I had HD Net instead of INHD


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THD100%* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 1981 Journey concert in houston TX. will finally be made available on Nov 15. This was the first live concert ever broadcast on MTV, and there was debate as to if it would ever see light of day. The concert has been remastered in 5.1 and the set includes an audio cd. I'm gonna get it!



Journey, Styx, REO Speedwagon, Bad Company, ugh I haven't seen one decent concert DVD from those bands.... the music was fairly contrived back then (though I liked it), and 20 years of radioplay has only made it worse.


I think you may have the right idea though, a show from their heyday may be salvagable, goodluck!


----------



## Videopark

I also enjoy, "The Concert for George". Clapton does a fantastic job in this video. Nice behind the scenes and excellent picture quality. Can't wait for this to come out...one day... on HD.


----------



## Max AD

Rush's "Exit Stage Left", "Grace Under Pressure Tour", and "Show Of Hands" to be released in a box set next year.

http://www.superaudio-cd.com/news/newsitem.php?id=99 


Uh, like, yay?


----------



## drummerboy01

Kansas , device - voice- drum on dvd. The sound is just 5.1 magic. This band have been around for 30 years and still kick you know what. Paul Macartney, back in the us concert film. another ripper with dts sound,just like the records, covers the Beatles, wings and all the latest stuff.This dvd is his best. Finally, but not least,i dont know if any of you have ever heard of a band called Rush, this band are second to None and let me tell you guys, if you are into musos, this band is the standard of every great player in the history of music.RUSH IN RIO, DONT MISS IT.

rEGARDS GRASSY


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd recomend the new Grateful Dead dvd Dead Ahead...not bad pq for 1980 and the sq's good also.



Another recommendation for this one. The video is mediocre by todays standards (80's TV Video was the source), but the sound is clean and mixed well. For those of you not 'man enough' to deal with the 'Space" jams and such, the first set is the all acoustic set with a rare version of "Ripple" among the selections. A fantastic introduction to the Dead. The DVD also includes about 50 additional minutes of music from the shows not seen before. A must for "Deadheads" like me, but I would recommend this one as a 'gentle' introduction to the Dead for those not familiar with their stuff or those who couldn't get past the 'acid jams'.


----------



## bigbucky

3 Doors Down Live - MonsterAudio DVD


This is a must have to show off any good multi channel surround system. The DTS "On Stage" mix is fantastic. Also, the video quality is great (shot with HD cameras). The only drawback is that it is a little short at 13 songs.


----------



## NMAS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to check this out. Looks like it won't be released in the States until next Tues (11/8). Not very many stores in this country are listing it though. Can you recommend any Canadian stores I could purchase it from?
> 
> 
> For those you with HD Net, it looks like it will be broadcast in HD on Wed., Nov. 9th @ 5:00 PM ET. Also, a show many people here like, Alison Krauss & Union Station will be broadcast Thu., Nov. 10th @ 5:00 PM ET. I wish I had HD Net instead of INHD



Maple Music would be the online retailer I would use. here is a link
http://www.maplemusic.com/product.as...%2D109&lang=EN 

This is the link to the box set you should be able to order just the Concert from here as well


HMV would be another store you could get it from as well as Amazon.ca


----------



## drummerboy01

Thanks for the rush tips on exit stage left, i have just bought 5 of their books.I must say though the sound reproduction on rush in rio lacks the clarity rush deserve, but i still bought it anyway.They deserve evry bit of money they earn.

thanks again


----------



## drummerboy01

Just played "No Quarter" by Page and Plant,english dts 5.1 a great sound especially Kashmir, right at the end. This dvd is highly recomended, so do yourself a fovour and get it. I use this as a demo disc to show off my setup and it works great.


----------



## SteveRS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Griz92867* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just viewed the Cream DVD last night. Both the PQ and AQ are first rate even surpassing Clapton's "One Car, One Rider" and the "Concert for George" DVD's which I consider two of the best.
> 
> I also think the fact that it's only three musicians lends itself to the excellent sound quality with each instrument clearly present in the soundstage. In particular, I found Ginger Baker's drumming to be superbly recorded. You can hear all the nuances of a drum set.
> 
> 
> As for the performance, I must admit that I don't know the Cream catalog (outside the hits) as much as I know the rest of the Clapton catalog but I thoroughly enjoyed the songlist, particularly the blues numbers. Only songs missing were "Tales of Brave Ulysses" and "I Feel Free".
> 
> 
> While Jack Bruce's vocals may not be as powerful as they were 35 years ago I didn't feel they took anything away from the performance. Clapton's vocals were very good but what really shined was his guitar playing.
> 
> 
> I think the fact that he had two other people with the musical chops to match his own plus the fact that, unlike in his own touring band, this time he was the lone guitar player on stage really inspired him. This DVD contains some of his best soloing in years.




Very well said Griz!

Very transparent and enveloping soundstage with great dynamics. Have only listened to the full bitrate dts so far.

One of the best in my collection.


I cannot believe those three old farts pulled this concert off, especially Ginger Baker's drum solo on Toad. How can he have that much stamina at that age?

And Jack Bruce on that fretless bass guitar was too much.

At times the music had so much depth you could swear there had to be more musicians on stage.


I believe I like Cream better now than when I saw them in the late 60's at the Anaheim Convention center. Back then every song was an extended jam that sometimes seemed to drag on a bit too long.

Now they have more focus and I enjoyed the jams and the transitions back to the melody very much.


You can't really expect them to have the same vocal ranges after 37 years, but they did a very respectable job.


The only things I missed were the wah wah on White Room (guitar solo was great though) and Clapton's trademark "Woman Tone" thru a Gibson SG and ES 335, but he got pretty darn good tone with his Fender so I'm not really complaining.


In all there were great performances, musicianship and an all around great concert dvd.


----------



## Dean Roddey

I'm sure all these have been mentioned (I've not read through the whole thread) but of the ones I know of, these are ones I think are excellent:


1. Stevie Ray Vaughn, Live at the El Macombo. Probably doesn't meet your technical requirements but who cares. It's incredible.


2. Stop Making Sense. I definitely agree on this one. Incredible. I've watched it many times and get the chills every time.


3. The Last Waltz. Also agree on this one. I do skip some of the performance, but the good ones are awesome.


4. The Heart Live in Seattle I got recorded in HD and it's quite nice. Nancy still looks pretty dang good. And talk about a flashback. Barracuda was ubiquitous in my high school years.


5. Deja Vrooom, the King Crimson CD is very good if you are into technical art rock.


6. I don't know if it's available on DVD, but probably so, the Yes performance that is available on D-Theater? It's excellent in HD and very crisp.


7. Is Sting's Bring on The Night available on DVD yet? I watched that so many times on VHS back in the day. I should get that if it's available in a good quality DVD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Paul McCartney Live In Red Square - DVD 2005

2004 TV Performance


Audio:

DTS 5.1

DD 5.1

Dolby 2.0 Stereo

Video:

1.78:1

Length: 160 minutes


With the best song catalog in the history of mankind, Paul travels to historical Red Square, and does a show for an worshipping audience of Beatles starved Russians. Sounds like a promising DVD eh?


Paul brings with him an exceptional band, with 2 killer guitarists and an epic drummer. This could be good ...


But we are still feeling some bigtime trepidation right? What if it sounds, STALE? What if Paul goes acoustic in his old age? What if the Eastern Bloc video and audio quality is bad? What if .... ?!


So I put in this DVD, and step forward to the first song... "Feeling Better All The Time", and the instruments are clearly distinguishable, not a fancy audiophile recording, but in no way disappointing. And hey ... the band seems to be having fun and ...Paul is encouraging them.


You notice Pauls voice cuts through like a knife, in all his glory, strong and stable and pretty much perfect. This DVD is looking more promising...


Then as astounding architecture of Red Square wafts over the crowd, you notice the guitarists, including Paul,are all playing their heart out. These performers are into it BIGTIME.


The HUGE crowd is incredible. looks like 100,000 girls, guys, nobility, Vladimir Putin, it looks like all of Moscow is there, and they are SUPER into the show ...


The video editing is a bit fast for my liking, but very professionally done, actually it won the Emmy for 2004. The TV performance also received several Emmy nominations - this is no budget show.


The documentary segments between songs are annoying but somewhat interesting, you get to hear Mikael Gorbachev and the current Defense Minister of Russia tell you that the Beatles brought down Communism. You also get to hear about 15 other important sounding Russians tell you that the Beatles brought down Communism.


But ... BACK TO THE SHOW: These guys do a guitar-centric performance, with a near perfect execution of both Wings songs and Beatles songs.


And how we often forget just how good Wings was. They probably had 20 "Beatles quality" hits, and he plays several of them here and on the bonus St. Petersburg concert. .. "Let Me Roll It" with that cutting guitar, its there in all its glory. One of the guitarists chugs playfully in "Baby I'm Amazed" and freshens up thos tune considerbly.


And thats the key to the greatness of this concert DVD ...the mastery of the players. They manage to not noticeably change the songs, but still enhance them. If you just love how Paul grounded out his voice in controlled screams on the later Beatles stuff ... its there. You want to hear Helter Skelter live? Its there.


If you preferred his silky smooth vocals, its all there, silky as ever.

If you liked George Harrison's guitarwork, you will love these 2 guitarists, who reverentlyy milk those 1960s guitarlicks for all their artistic value. Then they slam out those Wings licks with equal aplomb.


Then theres this massive drummer who pounds out the drums like there is no tommorrow, man this guy does it some justice.


Ok so theres also an excellent second show (St. Petersburg) on this DVD, one that is, thankfully, not interrupted much by documentary. Its a St Peteresburg show, and its a bit harder rocking, but of slightly lower audio and video quality.

Arguably a better ( and almost completely different) playlist.

_"Oh yea! Alright! Ah your going to be in my dreams ... Tonite!"_

(nice drum solo)
_"love you! love you! love you! love you!"_

( extended guitar solo)
_"And in the end, the love you take, is equal to love ...

You make"_


Song list (includes both shows):

Getting Better, Band on the Run, Can't Buy Me Love, Two of Us, I Saw Her Standing There, We Can Work It Out, I've Just Seen a Face, Live and Let Die, Let 'Em In, Fool on the Hill, The Things We Said Today, Birthday, Maybe I'm Amazed, Back in the USSR, Calico Skies, Hey Jude, She's Leaving Home, Yesterday, Let It Be, Jet, Got to Get You Into My Life, Flaming Pie, Let Me Roll It, Drive My Car, Penny Lane, Get Back, Back in the USSR, I've Got a Feeling, Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band/The End, Helter Skelter



The Good: What an amazing show!

The Bad: Dang documentary clips between almost every song, but the FORWARD button eliminated it.


Video quality 6/10. No is not HD-like ... there is some grain, its full frame 4x3, but looks fine stretched...


Video Content: 10/10 WOW the content is really good..


Audio quality 8/10. Very nice, but authentic sounding, complete with some faults. I listened to the DTS track, and the show really comes alive, quite dynamic.

No its not Eagles concert audio quality, but its excellent.


Audio Content: 9/10 - The best song catalog on earth, delivered with tremendous skill and energy. Having Ringo trot out for a couple numbers would have made it a 10/10


----------



## ToastedAudiolab

Anyone else own this DVD? If so, can you list the songs (or videos) included?

Amazon.com (see link below) neglected to include any such list.

I am particularly interested in the song/video _"Hydra"_

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...music&v=glance


----------



## drummerboy01

Heart live in seattle, is that available on region 4 and does in come with a dts sound track.


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Is Sting's Bring on The Night available on DVD yet? I watched that so many times on VHS back in the day. I should get that if it's available in a good quality DVD.



Yup, it was released earlier this year on DVD. Definitely a must-own. Good video and audio quality, and you already know the content.


----------



## dvd maniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToastedAudiolab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else own this DVD? If so, can you list the songs (or videos) included?
> 
> Amazon.com (see link below) neglected to include any such list.
> 
> I am particularly interested in the song/video _"Hydra"_
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...music&v=glance





Here is the list from DVD Profiler.


1. Program start / 2. Rosanna

3. Medley:

Hold the line

Georgy Porgy

I' ll supply the love

Goodbye Elenore

4. Africa / 5. Waiting for your love

6. Stranger in town / 7. Holyanna

8. Angel don't cry / 9. Till the end

10. I' ll be over you / 11. Without your love

12. Pamela / 13. Stop loving you

14. Out of love

15. Can you hear what i'm saying / 16. Credits



I haven't heard these guys since around the late '70s early '80s. I may have to rent this one to see if it's worth buying.


----------



## Dean Roddey

Did anyone mention In the Shadows of Motown? Great documentary with lots of live performances of classic Motown stuff. Both of Joan Osborn's pieces are awesome, particularly What's Become of the Broken Hearted.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummerboy01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heart live in seattle, is that available on region 4 and does in come with a dts sound track.



Can only speak for the region 1 disk.


Its Dolby 5.0 ( no LFE) but otherwise a nice recording. Very nice video quality. Most people here gush about this performance, I thought it was competent but uninspiring.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Is Sting's Bring on The Night available on DVD yet? I watched that so many times on VHS back in the day. I should get that if it's available in a good quality DVD.



Yes, but dont expect the exact same songs that are on the cd. I was very disappointed when I found this out....after the purchase.


----------



## Dean Roddey

Actually, I much prefer the stuff in the film, since I saw that many times before I heard the CD, and I much prefer the live aspect of it, and seeing the whole thing come together. I find the CD over-produced because I was so used to the stripped down live performances.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dean Roddey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone mention In the Shadows of Motown? Great documentary with lots of live performances of classic Motown stuff. Both of Joan Osborn's pieces are awesome, particularly What's Become of the Broken Hearted.



IMO, this is THE BEST audio recording of a music concert (even tho this is a documentary, not really a concert). In particular, in the extras on disck 2 there is a jam session of the funk brothers that is even better (audio recording quality wise) than the regular songs in the main title. And I've heard/own many if not most of the disks that have been raved about in this thread.


Ed


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can only speak for the region 1 disk.
> 
> 
> Its Dolby 5.0 ( no LFE) but otherwise a nice recording. Very nice video quality. Most people here gush about this performance, I thought it was competent but uninspiring.



Yea, the opening song "Crazy on you" was boring, their rendition of "Black Dog" was mediocre and the performance of the acoustical set was dismal.









Not sure if maybe you watched a different concert there John. But I'm pretty sure we havent seen eye to eye on a couple of concerts that were discussed in the past.


And to Drummerboy, yes there is a DTS 5.0 track, and altho not discrete like 5.1, there is a LFE channel that gives your sub a good workout.


----------



## buzz

LA John, are you sure McCartney is anamorphic widescreen? I have steered away from this because everything i've read says its not.


Thanks


p.s. you should re-watch heart in seattle....you are way off base my friend!


----------



## Pronto Pup

The McCartney Live in Red Square that I just rented from NetFlix was full screen... If there's an anamorphic version I'd be interested in getting it...


BTW & FWIW, I thought Heart's Black Dog was the best version of the song I've ever heard!


----------



## gutwrencher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvd maniac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard these guys since around the late '70s early '80s. I may have to rent this one to see if it's worth buying.



Because of the individual talent level and actual song writing, I always thought they were one of the better bands in those years. But then I'm a guy who saw the first two tours in the midwest...a total concert whore in those days.










If you want the perfect Toto dvd... rush out and snag, *Toto-25th Anniversary-Live In Amsterdam*. The guitar solo from Steve Lukather within *While My Guitar Gently Weeps* is worth the price of the dvd. Steve has always been one of the greatest guitar players ever and wrote many of their finest tunes. Check out his jazz fusion stuff from his time in Japan with *Los Lobotomys*. There is a dvd, *Steve Lukather and Los Lobotomys-In Concert* that still may be in print. Another fave dvd of mine.


A few other faves from my library:

*Marillion-From Stoke Row To Ipanema*
*Marillion-Live From Loreley*
*King Crimson-Eyes Wide Open*
*King Crimson-deja Vroom*
*Steve Morse-Sects, Dregs and Rock 'n' Roll*
*Jean Luc Ponty-In Concert*


...and anything from *Steve Hackett*!!


Ah hell...just take a peek at my Music Essentials folder at Dvdaficionado. I love it all. Music Essentials 


Bring on to dvd:


Allan Holdsworth

Matching Mole

Camel

more Dregs/Dixie Dregs/Steve Morse

vintage Genesis

Jeff Berlin

Magma

Dark w/ David Torn

David Sylvian

Gary Moore(progressive rock days)

Happy the Man

Caravan

better Todd Rundgren and Utopia titles



Whens that Journey dvd coming out....from the Escape tour?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, the opening song "Crazy on you" was boring



Well they de-fanged the guitars considerably, and replaced it with Ann showing off her voice at the end, was ok, but like the rest of the show, it seemed mostly centered on Ann with a heavy drum backbeat, the guitars never competed with her pipes....


I wish they would learn from their confessed mentors, Led Zepplin, and shuttup and let the band rock once in a while ...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LA John, are you sure McCartney is anamorphic widescreen? I have steered away from this because everything i've read says its not.



I tried it both ways, and it looked better in widescreen mode, but ... you could be right.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And to Drummerboy, yes there is a DTS 5.0 track, and altho not discrete like 5.1, there is a LFE channel that gives your sub a good workout.



You must have some nice feature on your receiver, because my sub never makes a peep on this DVD..


----------



## drummerboy01

Thanks for the info guys on heart"live in seattle", i think i will start my search and get it. I'm also wondering has anyone watched the beatles anthology from begining to end on dvd,and what is your opinion on this band and their lifestyle.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You must have some nice feature on your receiver, because my sub never makes a peep on this DVD..



Marantz baby, nuff said.










I'm pretty sure others that have this DVD will chime in that there sub is active during playback of this concert. If I remember correctly, there is no discrete LFE channel with 5.0 but it is mixed with the two main channels....bass is alive and well especially with my new Paradigm Servo.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You must have some nice feature on your receiver, because my sub never makes a peep on this DVD..



You need to get your bass management set up correctly. When the bass drum kicks in on Battle of Evermore it just pounds you on your chest.


Ed


----------



## edmcgee

Does anyone know if the"Royal Crown Revue" has put any live concerts out on dvd?

They are incredible live.

I would love this.


thanks,


eddie


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Oh you mean running the main L/R front speaker cables through the subwoofer as well? I think thats the only way i can acheive that on my setup.


----------



## Tom Grooms

You cant set your mains to small?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

LOL that worked, thanks


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Videopark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also enjoy, "The Concert for George". Clapton does a fantastic job in this video. Nice behind the scenes and excellent picture quality. Can't wait for this to come out...one day... on HD.



"The Concert for George" was on PBS a while back in HD if I remember corectly.


----------



## drummerboy01

Hi there Eddie, i just happened to have been at daniel glasses drum clinic in adelaide and got speaking to him and yes, there will be something of a dvd in the near future, best thing to do is get on their web site. and stay tuned in, and you could get a suprise. GRASSY


----------



## edmcgee

That is great news Grassy.










Danny Glass is a great drummer.

How was the class?


eddie


----------



## drummerboy01

Hi there Ed, the class was just one of the best i have been to, his left hand is pretty snappy. this guy has been around , you could just tell by the way he just let it all happen. But the most interesting thing for me was knowing that this guy was a student of Freddie Gruber. Freddie Gruber is the man all the big name drummers go to , like the likes of Neil Peart and Steve Smith etc.So it does not suprise me why Danny is a great drummer.10/10

Regards Grassy


----------



## Dean Roddey

Neil Pert needs lessons? Dang. That's kind of like Hercules going to a personal trainer to get pumped up.


----------



## outlier2

Just wanted to add another vote for Clapton's One More Car... DVD. I am just blown away by this DVD and that's saying a lot considering I have over 30 concert DVD's, including many of the 'reference' ones mentioned here. It starts out slow and intimate with acoustics and builds into a full fledged electric blues assault by some highly talented musicians-- wow Billy Preston is one great player!


PQ and SQ are both reference. This purchase is a no-brainer my friends. I can't stop smiling.


Thanks to all who recommended it here.


----------



## kevin j

I just picked up the Who-Tommy/Quadrophenia Live dvd set and after watching some of it today i can definitely recomend it[even if the Quadrophenia disc's in non anamorphic widescreen and the Tommy disc's in 4:3....the pq and sq makes up for the other shortcomings imho].


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dean Roddey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Neil Pert needs lessons? Dang. That's kind of like Hercules going to a personal trainer to get pumped up.



LOL yep, the best musicians are continuously training ....


----------



## outlier2

Yeah, I think Neil has a Ph.D. (a real one not an honorary one) in music so he is one of the best educated as well as one of the most talented and unique drummers ever.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL yep, the best musicians are continuously training ....


----------



## biglyle

The Tragically Hip - that night in Toronto (DVD 16:9 anamorphic widescreen and DD5.1)


All I can say I WOW. I actually stood up a few time and clapped, woohooed, and yeahed.


Audio 5/5

This sounded great. Every instrument was razor sharp, bass was deep, and Gordon Downeys voice was crystal clear and sounded excellent. Never have I been so immersed by the audio while watching a live concert DVD.


Video 5/5


Again, like the audio, the video here is top notch. Shown in full anamorphic widescreen the transfer is crystal clear and looks almost HD. The style of filming is so immersive and gives the impression of actually being there. The only thing I could have done without were the split screen shots, but even they werent overdone or lasted to long.


Anyone who is even a casual Hip fan needs to get this DVD asap. I highly recomend this to anyone who wants to get a real good look at a really good Canadian band.


----------



## KURT REYNOLDS PO

any VAN MORRISON dvd's out there??

his VHS concert is gone and i've no word of it going HD.

help us all!


----------



## drummerboy01

Hi there Kurt, I hope this helps,

Van Morrison in concert dvd Ross-on-wye

Van Morrison in concert dvd Cardiff Coal Exchange

Van Morrison in concert dvd Plymouth '99

Just get on to ebay and go for it mate. i think they are on region 2 and are in a pal format.but you should be able to order them in from your local store. Regards Grassy......


----------



## bearhawk260

I'll backup this statement...I never grow tired of watching this DVD. I can listen to River of Tears all night! Great sound and picture...!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add another vote for Clapton's One More Car... DVD. I am just blown away by this DVD and that's saying a lot considering I have over 30 concert DVD's, including many of the 'reference' ones mentioned here. It starts out slow and intimate with acoustics and builds into a full fledged electric blues assault by some highly talented musicians-- wow Billy Preston is one great player!
> 
> 
> PQ and SQ are both reference. This purchase is a no-brainer my friends. I can't stop smiling.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who recommended it here.


----------



## KURT REYNOLDS PO

Grassy,

Thanks Man, I'm Out The Door!


----------



## NMAS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biglyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Tragically Hip - that night in Toronto (DVD 16:9 anamorphic widescreen and DD5.1)
> 
> 
> All I can say I WOW. I actually stood up a few time and clapped, woohooed, and yeahed.
> 
> 
> Audio 5/5
> 
> This sounded great. Every instrument was razor sharp, bass was deep, and Gordon Downeys voice was crystal clear and sounded excellent. Never have I been so immersed by the audio while watching a live concert DVD.
> 
> 
> Video 5/5
> 
> 
> Again, like the audio, the video here is top notch. Shown in full anamorphic widescreen the transfer is crystal clear and looks almost HD. The style of filming is so immersive and gives the impression of actually being there. The only thing I could have done without were the split screen shots, but even they werent overdone or lasted to long.
> 
> 
> Anyone who is even a casual Hip fan needs to get this DVD asap. I highly recomend this to anyone who wants to get a real good look at a really good Canadian band.



I agree with you on all accounts although I think the video is just good, not great.. now just spell Downie's name right.


----------



## jubjub75

I just watched Dream Theater "Live at the Budokan" last night. Audio, video, and performance were all top notch. Just seeing Mike Portnoy's drum kit and him going crazy on it is enough to recommend the DVD. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Andy-Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biglyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Tragically Hip - that night in Toronto (DVD 16:9 anamorphic widescreen and DD5.1)
> 
> 
> All I can say I WOW. I actually stood up a few time and clapped, woohooed, and yeahed.
> 
> 
> Audio 5/5
> 
> This sounded great. Every instrument was razor sharp, bass was deep, and Gordon Downeys voice was crystal clear and sounded excellent. Never have I been so immersed by the audio while watching a live concert DVD.
> 
> 
> Video 5/5
> 
> 
> Again, like the audio, the video here is top notch. Shown in full anamorphic widescreen the transfer is crystal clear and looks almost HD. The style of filming is so immersive and gives the impression of actually being there. The only thing I could have done without were the split screen shots, but even they werent overdone or lasted to long.
> 
> 
> Anyone who is even a casual Hip fan needs to get this DVD asap. I highly recomend this to anyone who wants to get a real good look at a really good Canadian band.




Everything is great except the bands performance. Gordie is a great front man, but the rest of the band played flat and without emotion ( the two guitar player never even look up from the neck of the guitars......maybe they can't play as well as I thought). Just my 2% of a dollar


----------



## Andy-Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airunz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last weekend, I watched Red Hot Chili Peppers - Live at Slane and WOW!!! This PQ on this DVD is unreal. I hope to see more concert DVD's in this quality.
> 
> 
> Anyone had a look at the new AudioSlave - Live in Cuba?




Got a copy last week. Excellent concert. Sound mixing could be a little better, but this is still very good. I liked them before, but man now I really like them. It is much better than the M. Crue piece of #$it I bought the week before (and I am a huge crue fan)


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy-Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is much better than the M. Crue piece of #$it I bought the week before



Which M. Crue POS are you referring to?


----------



## Andy-Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which M. Crue POS are you referring to?




The latest MCrue DVD to be released, "carnival of sins". The performance and the visuals are pretty good. The sound track sucks. It is washed out and is muddied to the point of almost not being watchable by the background crowd noise. I am going to speculate that the mix was intended to sound like you were a fan on the floors. Thats exactly what it sounds like, which is not good quality at all. I have tried in 5.1 and stereo; both give the same results. A better choice is their earlier DVD "Motley Crue - Lewd, Crued & Tattooed (2001)

", althought Tommy Lee took sick and was not in it. The chick for Hole filled in and I must say did a very good job.


----------



## Delicious2

Thanks to all those who recommended Peter Gabriel's Growing Up Live here. My honey and I watched it straight thru last night and found ourselves singing and clapping along. Not just great DTS 5.1 and HD-like video but really capturing the spirit of the night.


peace,

Mark H


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy-Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The latest MCrue DVD to be released, "carnival of sins"... The sound track sucks. It is washed out and is muddied to the point of almost not being watchable by the background crowd noise....



I just hate it when too much crowd noise is put into the sound mix. That and interspersing interview clips into the songs. Sheesh, what's wrong with these directors?


Thanks for the warning. I've replaced Carnival of Sins with Lewd, Crued & Tattooed in my NetFlix queue.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KURT REYNOLDS PO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any VAN MORRISON dvd's out there??
> 
> his VHS concert is gone and i've no word of it going HD.
> 
> help us all!



I don't think region 1 has ever gotten a Van Morrison DVD release. Sucks doesn't it? Being a huge Van fan, I appreciate that he's pretty good about putting out a new CD every few years and sometimes faster than that, but we need a great DVD of either a recent show or an older show before the great man is gone!


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add another vote for Clapton's One More Car... DVD. I am just blown away by this DVD and that's saying a lot considering I have over 30 concert DVD's, including many of the 'reference' ones mentioned here. It starts out slow and intimate with acoustics and builds into a full fledged electric blues assault by some highly talented musicians-- wow Billy Preston is one great player!
> 
> 
> PQ and SQ are both reference. This purchase is a no-brainer my friends. I can't stop smiling.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who recommended it here.



This is a much better show than I had figured on it being, far more intimate with alot of great recent material. Big thumbs up on my system!


----------



## outlier2

I'm a big fan of the Tragically Hip. A very unique sound and style. "Locked in the trunk of a car" is one of my favorite songs ever.


Is this the DVD that comes with their new package with CD's and DVD?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biglyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Tragically Hip - that night in Toronto (DVD 16:9 anamorphic widescreen and DD5.1)
> 
> 
> All I can say I WOW. I actually stood up a few time and clapped, woohooed, and yeahed.
> 
> 
> Audio 5/5
> 
> This sounded great. Every instrument was razor sharp, bass was deep, and Gordon Downeys voice was crystal clear and sounded excellent. Never have I been so immersed by the audio while watching a live concert DVD.
> 
> 
> Video 5/5
> 
> 
> Again, like the audio, the video here is top notch. Shown in full anamorphic widescreen the transfer is crystal clear and looks almost HD. The style of filming is so immersive and gives the impression of actually being there. The only thing I could have done without were the split screen shots, but even they werent overdone or lasted to long.
> 
> 
> Anyone who is even a casual Hip fan needs to get this DVD asap. I highly recomend this to anyone who wants to get a real good look at a really good Canadian band.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Tragically Hip. A very unique sound and style. "Locked in the trunk of a car" is one of my favorite songs ever.
> 
> 
> Is this the DVD that comes with their new package with CD's and DVD?




It comes in the new box set, but it is also available by itself.


----------



## Andy-Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It comes in the new box set, but it is also available by itself.




I picked mine up at Wally-Mart for $11.99. A very reasonable price


----------



## outlier2

I'm off to Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## Nightmaster

Anyone who's been waiting on some good prices on concert DVDs, the DeepDiscountDVD 20 percent off sale is a good way to get them- I know I'll have to pick a few things up







.......


----------



## biglyle

" althought Tommy Lee took sick and was not in it. The chick for Hole filled in and I must say did a very good job."


Tommy lee was not in the band at the time Lewd Crued and tattooed. The hole drummer was replacing some other dude who is not worth mention.


I agree the new crue dvd sucks.


----------



## ekb

Anyone have The Who - Quadophenia? How is it and, in particular, the audio quality?


Ed


----------



## KURT REYNOLDS PO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think region 1 has ever gotten a Van Morrison DVD release. Sucks doesn't it? Being a huge Van fan, I appreciate that he's pretty good about putting out a new CD every few years and sometimes faster than that, but we need a great DVD of either a recent show or an older show before the great man is gone!




i totally agree with you. the vhs taped concert was every bit a groundbreaker as the talking heads much later release.

i don't understand why they don't relize that we need him on dvd before we lose the option.

every concert he plays in the usa is a sellout before you can get online.

for the last couple of years i've tried to go ANYWHERE to see him but no tickets available.

ever read robbie robinson's take on VAN THE MAN role in the last waltz

we need some dvd's over here!


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Paul McCartney Live In Red Square - DVD 2005
> 
> 2004 TV Performance



Great review, John. Even though my kids scream bloody murder anytime I try to put anything Beatles related on, your review makes me want to pick this one up anyway. Obviously you've watched other McCartney live DVD's, and this one is best?


I was really impressed with the way he belted out "Sgt Peppers' Lonely Heartsclub Band" on the Live 8 disc.


----------



## drummerboy01

van morrison cardiff coal exchange, there is a region free version it plays on all dvd players according to my information on ebay.This item location is in Nottingham, england.There are 9 available. http://cgi.*********/van-morrison-in-concert-dvd regards grassy


----------



## Iwanthd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Delicious2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to all those who recommended Peter Gabriel's Growing Up Live here. My honey and I watched it straight thru last night and found ourselves singing and clapping along. Not just great DTS 5.1 and HD-like video but really capturing the spirit of the night.
> 
> 
> peace,
> 
> Mark H



I've been trying to decide between this DVD and the "Secret World Live" concert. How do these two discs differ? Is there a significant difference in SQ, PQ and general performance? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Delabio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eweiss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone says STOP MAKING SENSE is the best concert DVD, bar none.
> 
> 
> Is this true?



I think that is OK


----------



## deronmoped

"Paul McCartney In Red Square"


Well I went out and dropped $20.00 on this concert DVD after reading a review on this thread.


I sure hate to waste $20.00 like that, I could not even make it through one song, the video was terrible, all I could think of was this must be a bootleg DVD that someone shot with there Walmart camcorder. This video was shot in 2003, you would think they could have at least made it watchable. This DVD reminds me of some of the concerts they throw together out of film that has been kicking around on the cutting room floor.


The audio had nothing going for it either.


Do not waste your money.


And please no more reviews from someone that watched the concert DVD on a 13" TV










Deron.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The video quality is good for a live rock concert, and IMHO the music and energy makes up for a little grain, the camerawork is top notch ...


If "movie-quality" video is a requirement, your gonna be highly disappointed watching most historical rock shows on DVD out there ... I watch 10-20 shows a year, and only a few of them are HD-like ....


The DTS and Dolby tracks were excellent, the guitars and drums really jump out at you, what are you playing it on, a Bose Lifestyle?


Here is a quote from DVD Talk:

"The Dolby and DTS 5.1 tracks are lush, with nice separation between the surround speakers and the center channel. Audience noise is pushed to the exteriors, along with some of the band and vocals, while Paul is dead center, with some bleed to the surrounds. The DTS track has a slight lead in terms of the depth of sound, but it's not as dramatic a difference as it can be on other DVDs. "


----------



## Pronto Pup

I thought Paul in Red Square was a great show & I'd have bought it had it been anamorphic WS. I had no complaints at all with the sound.


I just can't fathom why such a recent release was done with a 4 X 3 aspect ratio. Is an anamorphic disc, when displayed on a 4 X 3 display, wide screen or full screen?


----------



## deronmoped

John


What type of display did you watch it on?


The video quality was piss poor compared to most of the concert DVD's that have been shot in the past few years that had any type of effort put into them. The image being 4X3 tells alot, not being geared towards higher end displays.


Having the Eagles concert mentioned in the same thread is really quite misleading, as the eagles concert is 9 of 10 and the Paul concert is no where near that.


To me it is just a huge dissapointment as the technology is there to produce a top notch presentation. This is more on the lines of what I would expect to see from some budget band that does not have two pennies to rub together.


This DVD will end up with the other unwatchable DVD's that I give to my friend. He could care less about image or audio quality, he displays them with his LCD light cannon on his concrete block wall in his studio and everyone gets drunk and has a grand old time










Deron.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watched it on a 54 inch Panasonic RPTV, about 3 1/2 years old, using component 480P.


I may edit it down to a 6 in video quality, I know theres videophiles on this forum that will probably shred my "8", but honestly I was blown away by the whole multi-camera spectacle ... and the video was never bad, it just wasnt top notch.


Remember this is an outdoor, uncontrolled light environment, and the Eagles always do their shows in a highly controlled lighting environment. This is a much more spontaneous show. Yes Paul could have used HD cameras like the Eagles do.


I said something like this DVD was NOT Eagles A/V quality, I was trying to avoid comparisons, but anyways, your probably right, it probrobably should be a 6 or a 7 for video... and a 10 for content.


The band had so much more energy than the lethargic perfectionism of the Eagles, that I actually prefer this show in many respects.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is an anamorphic disc, when displayed on a 4 X 3 display, wide screen or full screen?



It's widescreen.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

My system always stretches 4x3 disks unless I tell it not too.


This disk looked pretty good stretched










I edited the video down to a 6, reluctantly hah


----------



## kevin j

I heartily recomend the new u2 live in chicago dvd.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heartily recomend the new u2 live in chicago dvd.



Do you have Live from Boston? I'm wondering whether the audio quality is much better on the Chicago. I find Boston almost unlistenable.


Ed


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iwanthd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been trying to decide between this DVD and the "Secret World Live" concert. How do these two discs differ? Is there a significant difference in SQ, PQ and general performance? Thanks for any input.



The two shows, like the two discs, are night and day.


Secret World Live was shot at a time when VHS ruled, and the best you could hope for was Laser Disc. I bought the Laser Disc when it came out, and it has been a perennial favorite in my house at parties and get togethers. It is a great show theatrically, staged and shot in Italy at the height of Peter's success following So and Us.


Paula Cole is amazing, Tony Levin is excellent as always, and the sets and staging make for a great visual experience, even if the PQ is not to todays standards. After listening to the Laser Disc all these years, I was anxious to hear the 5.1 audio when the DVD finally came out. The show was originally mixed for Stereo CD and Video, and I was told that PG spent almost a year in post-production back then doing overdubs and tweaking the audio.


Knowing that, and enjoying the stereo mixes for 10 years I have to say that the 5.1 was a disappointment compared to the original mixes. Perhaps they used the TC Electronic faux-surround processor rather than re-mix in 5.1 from the multi-track masters (as Brian May and Roy Thomas Baker did for the excellent Night At The Opera 5.1 DVD-A release), and the DSP algorithm in the TC made choices that come across a little flat.


But the show itself, and the performance of the band, and the set list and a younger Peter Gabriel all add up to a great experience IMHO and a worthwhile purchase.


The Growing Up Live disc is very different in style and content. Peter is older, wiser, yet no less theatrical and in this case actually a little more risk-taking in terms of pushing the envelope. Since the show was shot more recently, he takes full advantage of the new technologies and the PQ is far superior, and the audio was designed from the get-go for a 5.1 release.


In lieu of Paula Cole we get Melanie Gabriel, singing with her Dad in a poignant rendition of "Don't Give Up" and a hair-raising (well, lowering actually) version of "Downside Up". Melanie is not a strong singer, and filling Paula Cole's and Kate Bush's shoes would be a daunting task regardless. But the fact that Peter chose to do the tout with his daughter, in what very well may have been his only opportunity to do so, is sweet and touching and makes their performances together very compelling.


Sonically, Growing Up Live is a great disc to show off your system, or to remind yourself why you set up a home theatre in the first place (indeed, I use it to demo Focal studio monitors at trade shows). Visually the disc is stunning - well shot, dark when it should be (the shows are at night and the stage is gray and black) and bright when it makes dramatic sense.


There are 3 mind-blowing set pieces that never fail to amaze my guests when they watch this concert, and I always get the same response - "that's incredible - I wish I'd seen that tour when it came around".


My 2 cents - buy them both. If you can only buy one, and you are a fan of Genesis and Peter's older material and thought Sledgehammer and Steam were dope on MTV, then buy Secret World Live and just remember it's from 1993.


If you are a stickler for PQ and more modern recording techniques, and like your 5.1 planned from the inception of the show, then grab Growing Up Live, or wait for the new "Still Growing Up Live and Unwrapped" to come out.


----------



## deronmoped

Thanks John.


I'm always on the lookout for top notch concert DVD's, a few reasons the Red Square concert was such a dissapointment was, it was done by a major artist, I had just bought and watched the Eagles latest (I would give that DVD a ten for video and audio but that would leave no room for improvement), I'm in a dedicated theater with a 9" CRT and a 161" screen (sitting close to a screen that big reveals all the good, the bad and the ugly), it was done recently (seems the bar has been pushed up the past few years by us demanding better quality) and I wanted it to be excellent as I had always liked Paul's music.


Oh well, Paul is not dead yet and I'm sure he will come up with some HD concerts










Deron.


----------



## gps

GilWave,


Excellent Review !!! My thoughts exactly. I have both discs and love them both for what they are, I wish Peter would put out on dvd his POV Concert that I rented years ago on VHS at BLockbuter. I remember It being a great concert. You obviously know your audio, I'm curious, how did you find out that peter used the Finalizer (TC Electronics) as opposed to other outboard gear?


Greg


----------



## Iwanthd

GilWave,

Thank you for the breakdown of Peter Gabriel DVD's. This is exactly the information I was looking for. I saw a clip of Sledgehammer on the new PG "Still Growing Up..." on the digital bits site and it looked a little wierd. I will probably go with Growing Up Live based on your excellent information. Thanks again.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I have both discs and love them both for what they are, I wish Peter would put out on dvd his POV Concert that I rented years ago on VHS at BLockbuter.



If you're a Gabriel fan, it's a no brainer to have both. Sheesh - I have the Secret World Live Cassette, CD, LD, and now DVD. I went to see the Growing Up tour rev 2 last year, it was amazing. I missed it the first time around, so I was thrilled to have Rev 1 come out on DVD to see what I missed.


Since Peter didn't release a live CD of the shows (other than the authorized 2-trach bootlegs), I took the audio from the Growing Up Live DVD and made my own, and stuck it in my iPod as well.


As for the POV show, I wonder why he hasn't udated and released it - perhaps he wasn't happy with some asect of it - video, audio, performance - he is a perfectionist.



> Quote:
> You obviously know your audio, I'm curious, how did you find out that peter used the Finalizer (TC Electronics) as opposed to other outboard gear?



I'm in the business. BTW, I didn't say he used the TC algorithm (which isn't in the Finalizer but in their high-end studio processor, the 6000. The algorithm is called "UnWrap", details here: http://www.tcelectronic.com/UnWrap ), only that it MAY have been used, which may then explain why I don't like the 5.1 of that show as much as I thought I would.


It is an ongoing debate in the recording industry whether to trust the DSP decisions made by programs like UnWrap and SRS' Extract, or to go through the trouble (and expense) of baking old multi-track master tapes, dumping the audio into a computer (using Pro Tools or Nuendo, typically), cleaning up the noise and any other anomalies, and doing a proper 5.1 mix from the ground up.


The easiest comparison at the moment is to listen to the DVD-A of Night At The Opera, especially the centerpiece track "Bohemian Rhapsody", and then listen to Queensryche's "Empire" DVD-A (which was done with UnWrap) and compare the depth and articulation of the instruments and the air (space) between them.


Then, (if you have it) go back to the original Stereo version of "Empire". You'll notice that the songs from the Queen DVD-A and the Queensryche CD engage you musically and emotionally, whereas the DVD-A of Empire leaves you cold - especially on killer tracks like Silent Lucidity and Della Brown.


----------



## kevin j

The sq on the new u2 dvd's very close to soundboard quality btw.


----------



## Bosbru 77

I have seen a good Frankie Valli that was recorded at a Casino. A real good one would be the new Elvis Aloha Special DVD. This is a must have or at least view once.Most Elvis fans agree that this was his all-time best show from the 70's anyway(maybe career). Even the NBC show and 68' Comeback are great. These have both been recently redone by respectable record companies and are for sale most anywhere.(assurance of quality) Roy Orbisons B&W is also along these lines.The movie/musical Give My Regards to Broad Street (Paul McCartney) is pretty decent for a movie but the music tracks and sound in it are really good though. VH-1 played a double concert one time that included The Moody Blues and Yes right after. I have not seen this show put out on DVD yet, but I was so impressed with the show, I watched it every time it aired for the month. Journey's 78-97 DVD is really great for their MTV music videos and live footage. Sound is awesome on it in 5.1. Only bummer is no Chain Reaction Video. Available now is the 81 Houston Concert by Journey.This is the show that gave some of its tracks to the 78-97 live videos .But this is the whole show. Judging by what I saw in 78-97 performances from this show, I would get it YESTERDAY. And if you like great movies with great soundtracks and your are stuck in the 70's like me, rent or buy The Virgin Suicides. This movie will bring you back in time with plot melo-drama and music that just puts you back in time remembering how you felt growing up during the 70's.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The sq on the new u2 dvd's very close to soundboard quality btw.



Is soundboard quality supposed to be good? Seems that if they have the dynamics compressed to hell at the soundboard, we don't want soundboard quality.









Ed


----------



## HTCrazy

This has been a great couple of weeks for concert DVD's. I bought these three and I'm thrilled with all of them:


"Bullet in a Bible" - Green Day (my review) 

"Live 8" - various; and

"Concert for Bangledesh" - George Harrison et al


I'm wondering what other gems come out before Christmas?


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTCrazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what other gems come out before Christmas?



Pink Floyd - Pulse was due out 12/6/05 but checking in at brain-damge I see it has now been pushed back to ~1/16/06







So, if anybody was expecting this before x-mas it looks like you are SOL


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd - Pulse was due out 12/6/05 but checking in at brain-damge I see it has now been pushed back to ~1/16/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if anybody was expecting this before x-mas it looks like you are SOL



They'd better hurry up and release this before all their fans are dead


----------



## ckaudio

I would also like to give a big thumbs up for the Peter Gabriel growing up and a thumbs way down for the Paul 4x3 aspect ratio concert. I love Pauls music but this concert recording just didn't capture the event as it should have.


I viewed it on a TAW STEALTH projector through a rock pro scaler. Poor picture quality. Peters' picture quality was very nice.


----------



## gutwrencher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They'd better hurry up and release this before all their fans are dead



No doubt. I was seeing vintage Floyd in concert when many of you were still in diapers.










The _Animals_ show in Chicago back in '77 was awesome baby!


----------



## THD100%

Just got the Journey Live 1981 DVD. I was concerned about the audio as the Previous Greatest hits dvd with clips of this concert sounded rather lifeless. I was surprized! They really did a great job remastering in 5.1. The show really comes alive now. it was so good a stereo cd of the show is included as a bonus. PQ seems very respectable for this time period. The content itself is a+. One of the few shows where the live performance may be even better than the studio release. On a final note, the editing and camera work is excellent. No "MTV" 3 second scenes here. This is the way a concert should be presented. You get to see the guitarist do his entire solo. The camera then goes to the next person doing the most interesting thing. Lots of backed off shots of the whole stage. the only negative is a few slo mo shots At the end of some songs. This is very minimal though. Recommended!


----------



## Dean Roddey

Eheww. Just thinking about Journey makes me have a bad 80's flashback . The bar band I was in back then played a couple of their (then) ubiquitous songs, and it makes me want to go put on some spandex. If you knew how scary that would be, you wouldn't bring this kind of thing up.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckaudio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I viewed it on a TAW STEALTH projector through a rock pro scaler. Poor picture quality. Peters' picture quality was very nice.



LOL but check out Paul's 2 guitarists and his incredible drummer just going nuts...

Check out Paul belting out Helter Skelter and Birthday...


I respect Peter's music and all, but its kind of a wimpy vocal-based art rock, a little goes a long ways ... and they do things like flying around in s-l-o-w circles in gadgets, and pretending Peter is trapped in a snowflake or something, lol... whatever wets your whistle i guess...


----------



## THD100%




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dean Roddey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eheww. Just thinking about Journey makes me have a bad 80's flashback . The bar band I was in back then played a couple of their (then) ubiquitous songs, and it makes me want to go put on some spandex. If you knew how scary that would be, you wouldn't bring this kind of thing up.




Update.. The journey dvd contains NO spandex. Your're thinkin of poison


----------



## Dean Roddey

I think it's been proven conclusively by scholars that all bands in the 80s wore spandex. They often only did it in private, because they were trying to hide their sickness. We thought about creating a band at the time, and were going to name it Spandex Buffet. I actually did wear spandex on stage one time back then, but a number of patrons got ill and I was asked to stop. So, I did it privately and suffered all the guilt and shame in silence.


----------



## GilWave

I love the Red Square disc, especially the bonus St Petersburg show. Paul's band rocks. Paul sounds great, considering HE IS 64 YEARS OLD!!!


Do you REALLY want to see close-ups of Paul shot using HD cameras? As great as Abe Laboriel Jr is on drums (and he kicks *ss), I'm not sure I want a 16:9 HD view of him sweating it out on his kit.


Keep in mind that most McCartney fans are watching that DVD on regular CRT TVs, some in stereo still. My wife and her girlfriends love to open a bottle of Cab after dinner and have me crank the 5.1 and they hoot and holler and sing along as if they were in the audience.


When Paul was touring and tickets were $500 apiece, I didn't take my wife to the show even though she's been a fan since 1964. Now, for $19.99 she can watch Paul whenever she likes. She enjoys it tremendously (as she does Party At the Palace, and Live 8, and U2 and Elton John and Rod Stewart and The Who - all bands that she's seen live and loved in her younger days.)


For me, that's one of the reasons I set up a home theatre in the first place. The last time we went to a Dave Matthews concert, we had to walk 3 miles from the parking lot to the venue (Giants Stadium). Long lines and security to get in. Sh*tty seats on the right side of the stage. Small video monitors facing us with small J-configured flying PA. Planes flying overhead from Newark Airport.


After 30 minutes, I turned to my wife and said "do you want to go grab a bottle of wine and watch "Listener Supported" back home?". She readily agreed. 3 miles back to the car through a litter-and-bottle strewn parking lot, 45 minute ride back home and we popped the DVD in and enjoyed a great show in the comfort of our own home, with superior sound and no long lines when the show was over!


I am getting too old to put up with the hassles of major venue concert perfomances (still love small, intimate club shows though), and having to tolerate obnoxiously loud mixes, limited line-of-sight visibility, and expensive food and beer.


SO even if I have to stretch out a 4:3 show to 16:9 (after all, why have all this line-doubling, over-scanning hardware and signal processing if not to optimize less-than-ideal video presentations?) it's still the best use of $19.99 to see that artist. When was the last time you spent $20 on concert tickets?


As for Paul McCartney, perhaps his Back in the US DVD from 2002 would suit you better. For those of us who bought either or both discs, it's nice to know we still need him at 64.


----------



## Dream1

Last night purhcased and watched the new Double Disk Limited Edition U2-Vertigo Tour-"Live From Chicago"


This was shot in HD at 16x9


It's encoded in DTS and DD 5.1.



I would give the Video a 4/5 and the sound a 5/5.



It's a full set from a 2 day stop in Chicago during their Vertigo tour........


I was lucky enough to see them on this tour in Anaheim, and watching the DVD was a Reference to being there live.


I also give Kudos to the direction of the DVD----------Probably the best Directed Music DVD i've seen.


it really captures the feel and pure musical talent of U2.


----------



## GilWave

Bruce Springsteen - Live at Hammersmith Odeon November 18th, 1975


This DVD of recently restored 24-track audio and video footage, is a great time-capsule moment in music history.


Fresh on the heels of the success of Born To Run, Bruce and the E Street Band take London by storm in this killer 2+ hour set. The video, sadly, is grainy and poorly lit, a function of the era and the budget at the time.


The audio, newly mixed by Bob Clearmountain, is worth the price of admission all by itself. This show was well-recorded, and the mix is a well-balanced representation of the E Street band at the top of their game - young, enthusiastic, with something to prove and the talent and energy to prove it.


I hope they release a CD of this show, it is that well-done and surpasses the 1975-1985 set that 'til now has been Bruce's finest live offering of his first decade in the spotlight.


The DVD is only available in the 30th Anniversary box edition of "Born To Run", perhaps it will be released later as a straight DVD. In any event, highly recommended.


-gil


----------



## mobgre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTCrazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Bullet in a Bible" - Green Day



I too pick this up yesterday and think it is fantastic. Very good pq and excellent sound quality. They did all their hits. Very good rendition of "Boulevard of Broken Dreams". 9 on a scale of 10.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd - Pulse was due out 12/6/05 but checking in at brain-damge I see it has now been pushed back to ~1/16/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if anybody was expecting this before x-mas it looks like you are SOL



I have Pulse on Laser Disc, it is an incredible performance and the David Gilmore guitar tone is huge, especially on "Sorrow".


Having Dark Side of the Moon in its entirety is cool, but Roger Waters is sorely missed. Visually, the show is spectacular, and the cameramen managed to capture as much as technically possible and still have it feel intimate.


I hope that PF hired James Guthrie to do the 5.1 mixes (he has done amazing work for them in the past, and knows the material better than anyone). IFRC they recorded those shows in 64 track digital on two Mitsubishi 32 track machines - if they go back to the master tapes for a proper surround mix, the audio should be phenomenal.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bruce Springsteen - Live at Hammersmith Odeon November 18th, 1975
> 
> 
> This DVD of recently restored 24-track audio and video footage, is a great time-capsule moment in music history.
> 
> 
> Fresh on the heels of the success of Born To Run, Bruce and the E Street Band take London by storm in this killer 2+ hour set. The video, sadly, is grainy and poorly lit, a function of the era and the budget at the time.
> 
> 
> The audio, newly mixed by Bob Clearmountain, is worth the price of admission all by itself. This show was well-recorded, and the mix is a well-balanced representation of the E Street band at the top of their game - young, enthusiastic, with something to prove and the talent and energy to prove it.
> 
> 
> I hope they release a CD of this show, it is that well-done and surpasses the 1975-1985 set that 'til now has been Bruce's finest live offering of his first decade in the spotlight.
> 
> 
> The DVD is only available in the 30th Anniversary box edition of "Born To Run", perhaps it will be released later as a straight DVD. In any event, highly recommended.
> 
> 
> -gil




I will second this recommendation. The Video on the concert is indeed pretty poor, poor lighting, grainy etc. but the music is truly spectacular. This really is the best material of Bruce and E-Street in the early raw form. The box also includes a new mix of the studio album 'Born to Run' which great, but maybe not spectacular audio (YMMV). Still the music itself is the reason to buy this set. On sale in most of the usual suspect stores this week for around $24 which includes the CD and DVD as well as a third DVD (haven't watched it yet) on the making of 'Born to Run'.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope that PF hired James Guthrie to do the 5.1 mixes (he has done amazing work for them in the past, and knows the material better than anyone). IFRC they recorded those shows in 64 track digital on two Mitsubishi 32 track machines - if they go back to the master tapes for a proper surround mix, the audio should be phenomenal.



Per brain-damage:

_Pink Floyd's well-respected engineer James Guthrie has been the man looking after the surround sound mixes, and the new, Dolby Digital 5.1 remastered soundtrack reportedly sounds superb._


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> _Pink Floyd's well-respected engineer James Guthrie has been the man looking after the surround sound mixes, and the new, Dolby Digital 5.1 remastered soundtrack reportedly sounds superb._



NOW we're talking!! Count me in.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Per brain-damage:
> 
> _Pink Floyd's well-respected engineer James Guthrie has been the man looking after the surround sound mixes, and the new, Dolby Digital 5.1 remastered soundtrack reportedly sounds superb._



I too would be excited except for the fact that is seems like this DVD has been scheduled for release 'next month' for at least a year or more. It doesn't matter who mixes a recording we can never buy. I'll believe it when I see it, till then I will just keep watching the LD and my 'import' or 'bootleg' DVD. Pulse is still one of my favorite concert shows for home theater.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... till then I will just keep watching the LD and my 'import' or 'bootleg' DVD. Pulse is still one of my favorite concert shows for home theater.



Mine too - ya gotta love the opening guitar notes on "Sorrow" - are they the fattest you've ever heard? Anyone I play that for is always amazed.


----------



## gutwrencher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dean Roddey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eheww. Just thinking about Journey makes me have a bad 80's flashback .



Thats because most of the toones forced down the throats of radio listeners or videos for MTV addicts were hits and nothin' but the hits. Screw that. Journey, especially pre-Perry, was solid rock and roll, as was much of the Journey music, as long as people were not afraid to go 3 or 4 cuts deep into an album. Sadly, people tend to focus on the repetative hit parade rather than the real meat of the order.



> Quote:
> The bar band I was in back then played a couple of their (then) ubiquitous songs, and it makes me want to go put on some spandex.



Bar bands and cover tunes....that alone is enough to give me the runs.










Glad to hear about the new dvd....I have it ordered to arrive sometime early next week.










Also.....anyone who cares about Eno...thats _Brian_ Eno...the new dvd is coming out on the 22nd.


----------



## buzz

I came home tonight with Lawrence of Arabia Superbit, U2 live in chicago, & Loggins & Messina. Popped in U2.......So So picture quality, pretty good sound. Then Loggins & Messina.....Wow, what a treat! I expected this disc to be crapola but being a fan I impulse picked it up. Great disc, very good picture & sound. You old timers may want to pick this one up!










buzz


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then Loggins & Messina.....Wow, what a treat! I expected this disc to be crapola but being a fan I impulse picked it up. Great disc, very good picture & sound. You old timers may want to pick this one up!



I just ordered that from DiscountDVD. Glad to hear it is good - friends who saw their tour this Summer said it was great, and that L&M sounded phenominal together.


----------



## drummerboy01

Has anyone seen macartneys live in red square and also back in the us. I have seen back in the us and really liked it in dts sound. I 'm just wondering which was the better concert of the two as i havn't seen Red square. GRASSY


----------



## drummerboy01

Any news on the new Rush dvd coming out,would sure like to get that one. GRASSY


----------



## CineFreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummerboy01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen macartneys live in red square and also back in the us. I have seen back in the us and really liked it in dts sound. I 'm just wondering which was the better concert of the two as i havn't seen Red square. GRASSY



Look Up, Way up (about 14 posts)


I personally didn't like Red Square at all.


Back in the US (2002) now that was greeeeeeeat!



Jessica


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummerboy01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on the new Rush dvd coming out,would sure like to get that one.



I sure hope it is better than Rush in Rio. The 5.1 mix on that DVD is terrible - way too much audience, insufficient bass, very weak tone.


It sold like crazy regardless. Rush fans are rabid.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It sold like crazy regardless. Rush fans are rabid.



Is there any place that tracks sales of DVD concerts? It would be interesting to see a list of all time best sellers.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CineFreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I personally didn't like Red Square at all.
> 
> 
> Back in the US (2002) now that was greeeeeeeat!



Is the audio quality on Back in the US any better than Red Square?


Ed


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will second this recommendation. The Video on the concert is indeed pretty poor, poor lighting, grainy etc. but the music is truly spectacular.



To me, the main factor in a quality concert DVD is the video. If the video sucks then the DVD sucks. I can always get good sound by popping in a CD. Bad video on a 126" screen is really bad and I won't get a concert DVD unless it has great PQ


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To me, the main factor in a quality concert DVD is the video. If the video sucks then the DVD sucks. I can always get good sound by popping in a CD. Bad video on a 126" screen is really bad and I won't get a concert DVD unless it has great PQ



I fall into the other camp - to me, the audio is more important. The way I look at it, the only reason I watch the video is to hear the audio. If the audio is mediocre, it's not worth watching.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Stew,


Well then your gonna miss out on many excellent historical performances from the musicians involved in the creative explosion that occurred on this planet in the 60s thru the early 80s ...


In fact, virtually all performances NOT in a controlled light environment will have faults on a 100 inch screen


----------



## drummerboy01

The audio quality on back in the us is probably the best i have ever heard from macartney, the first time i saw that, boy i was blown away and for a 61 year old guy, man did he kick you know what.As for the rush in rio, i totally agree the sound quality was only average, i think they tried too hard and yeah we rush fans are rabid.Regards all Grassy


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

ELO -ZOOM


I watched this concert tonite. Jeff Lynn and a good group carefully reproduce the heavily orchestrated textured music that made ELO famous. Most songs sound very similar to the album songs, and you get to see how many parts are involved in each song. These songs are complex, heavily layered arrangements. The playing itself is not necessarily complex, but how its put together is carefully arranged and timed. They do a very good job.


Jeff Lynns voice is strong and calming, and he shares the front of the stage with a beautiful backup singer (Rosie Vena). The stage is this gimmicky starship, and the band seems a bit crowded inside this vessel.


The crowd seems to be made up mostly of the ELO Fan Club, which makes for a somewhat wierd audience. If you can imagine what a room full of people stuck in 70s art-pop world would look like, this is it. Theres this fat guy who bows to Jeff between songs, and and an assortment of nerds from around the world.


The band seems somewhat held back by the complex arrangements, you see the keyboardist play his little part, then Jeff singing, then the cellists play their part, and then the backup vocalists do their little part, then repeat.


Overall the DVD delivers though, the sound is very good, the video is good, a tad soft for 100 inch screens, but its anamorphic and well shot in a controlled light environment.


Jeff Lynn is an incredible artist and player, he has this carefully groomed stage persona that is a bit bland, he sits behind huge sunglasses and dominates the stage, but never really thrills you. His singing is nearly perfect though, and the man can play a guitar.


The problem is, the performance is so heavily orchestrated, that these guys never really let their hair down. They have a very good song catalog ( 14 top 40 hits) and so people over 40 will most likely l enjoy this as a rental.


They do perform a rousing version of "Roll Over Beethoven." ... perhaps the performance highlight of the show...


----------



## CineFreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the audio quality on Back in the US any better than Red Square?
> 
> 
> Ed



Hi Ed,

Personally (IMHO) I think everything including the audio is better on "Back in the US". The prescence, the audience, the band members seem more into it, etc.

If you listen to "Roll with it" on Back in the US" then again on "Red Square" you'll get my meaning.


Though it does have its faults with the annoying documentries between songs, and the video should've been better.


This one, ELO Zoom and Roy Orbison (Black & White) are in my top 5-10

But to each their own.










Jessica


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I fall into the other camp - to me, the audio is more important. The way I look at it, the only reason I watch the video is to hear the audio. If the audio is mediocre, it's not worth watching.



Once I get by the first "viewing" of the concert, you're comment describes me perfectly. In fact, I bought a 5" TV to connect to my system to allow me to navigate the menus and listen w/o having to fire up my projector.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CineFreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Ed,
> 
> Personally (IMHO) I think everything including the audio is better on "Back in the US". The prescence, the audience, the band members seem more into it, etc.
> 
> If you listen to "Roll with it" on Back in the US" then again on "Red Square" you'll get my meaning.
> 
> 
> Though it does have its faults with the annoying documentries between songs, and the video should've been better.
> 
> 
> This one, ELO Zoom and Roy Orbison (Black & White) are in my top 5-10
> 
> But to each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica



Thanks for the response Jessica. I too like Zoom and B&W and so this just lent to a whole lot more credibility from you.










Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

HTCrazy, thanks for the recommend ... I just saw Green Day - Bullet in a Bible. I think I've seen God.


The greatest surviving grunge-pop-rock band playing their heart out to 65 thousand people. These guys are soooo at the top of their game, I dont know any band stronger right now.


The performance was electrically charged with politics/sex/guitar/bass and drums.

And their song catalog is simply impressive.


These guys can play while running/moshing/mime-ing/talking/joking. Huge stage and video walls, and breathtaking camerawork.


Im not even gonna comment on the video and audio quality, it is more than good enough for rock n roll


----------



## KURT REYNOLDS PO

The problem is, the performance is so heavily orchestrated, that these guys never really let their hair down. They have a very good song catalog ( 14 top 40 hits) and so people over 40 will most likely l enjoy this as a rental.


They do perform a rousing version of "Roll Over Beethoven." ... perhaps the performance highlight of the show...[/quote]



JOHNR,

i think that this music is so intricate that when it is there mark theyare heavily into concentrating on doing the best they can so that you hear the music the way they hear it in their heads.

Some people are able to do ten things at once and others need to really "get out there" by themselves.

Assuming the above is a truth and given, what the H is keith richards thinking????

jessssssssss!

kurt


i can chew gum and walk to ROLL OVER MR B. the beatles showed us how, no need to DUCKWALK.

have fun.


----------



## KURT REYNOLDS PO

JOHNR The problem is, the performance is so heavily orchestrated, that these guys never really let their hair down. They have a very good song catalog ( 14 top 40 hits) and so people over 40 will most likely l JOHNR The problem is, the performance is so heavily orchestrated, that these guys never really let their hair down. They have a very good song catalog ( 14 top 40 hits) and so people over 40 will most likely l enjoy this as a rental.


They do perform a rousing version of "Roll Over Beethoven." ... perhaps the performance highlight of the show...[/quote]



JOHNR,

i think that this music is so intricate that when it is there mark theyare heavily into concentrating on doing the best they can so that you hear the music the way they hear it in their heads.

Some people are able to do ten things at once and others need to really "get out there" by themselves.

Assuming the above is a truth and given, what the H is keith richards thinking????

jessssssssss!

kurt


i can chew gum and walk to ROLL OVER MR B. the beatles showed us how, no need to DUCKWALK.

have fun.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Agreed they are obviously focusing on doing the song exactly how we remember it.


But the whole concert is so lacking in any spontanity, and Jeff Lynn hides behind those glasses, and does his entire show without much interaction with anyone.


He could have gotten some duet action going with Rosie, or showed the audience what he can really do with a guitar, or talked with the audience. On Jewel's concert DVD she forgets the lyrics of a tune, and so has some girl in the audience who remembered the lyrics come up and help her. The Green Day concert I saw last night had so much feedback from the crowd, the band was basically feeding off of them all nite.


In the Interview on Zoom, Jeff Lynn says "I may actually enjoy performing again" . Its obvious that he failed in that area.


----------



## GilWave

Picked up the Journey Live in Houston 1981 DVD/CD last night after reading about it here.


I must say, for a 24 year old filming it looks fantastic. 4:3 yes, but the clarity and PQ is impressive and the new mixes by Allen Sides from Oceanway sound very good.


Originally recorded by long-time Journey engineer Kevin Elson, the quality of the entire production is first rate and well worth the $17.98 Best Buy is charging for it.


Neal Schon looks and plays great, and it's nice to see Steve Perry in top form.


While I prefer the set list and performances in "Captured" from the previous tour (I find the tempo in "Live in Houston" a little rushed), this is a very nice time capsule presentation for Journey fans with the band at the top of their game.


Surprisingly, there is no mention on the Journey website of this new set, even though their url is on the packaging. Is it because Steve Perry produced it? Anyway, highly recommended.


-gil


----------



## THD100%

Yep, As I posted earlier, top notch all the way around!


----------



## Head Shot

Janet Jackson- velvet rope tour,etc.


----------



## KURT REYNOLDS PO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed they are obviously focusing on doing the song exactly how we remember it.
> 
> 
> But the whole concert is so lacking in any spontanity, and Jeff Lynn hides behind those glasses, and does his entire show without much interaction with anyone.
> 
> 
> He could have gotten some duet action going with Rosie, or showed the audience what he can really do with a guitar, or talked with the audience. On Jewel's concert DVD she forgets the lyrics of a tune, and so has some girl in the audience who remembered the lyrics come up and help her. The Green Day concert I saw last night had so much feedback from the crowd, the band was basically feeding off of them all nite.
> 
> 
> In the Interview on Zoom, Jeff Lynn says "I may actually enjoy performing again" . Its obvious that he failed in that area.




EL LAY JOHN

AGREE WITH YOUR ASSESSMENT.

SOMETIMES I GET CARRIED AWAY.

ROCKIT,DUDE


----------



## outlier2

Okay, I bought Tragically Hip- One Night in Toronto and it is a great bargain (got it for $12 CDN at Walmart!).


For those not familiar with the band or music (they sell millions of albums in Canada but are relatively unknown elsewhere), they might be a bit put off by the antics of the lead singer (my wife has to leave the room if she sees him singing). The singer is really a poet with a microphone. Getting the lyrics and reading along with the songs is definitely a plus for the unfamiliar. All of their songs are more from the poetic side of songwriting with heavy, dirty bluesy guitar-based music (not metallish at all).


I found the audio to be a good recording for a concert but a bit forward for my taste (I own over 30 concert DVD's so I have a pretty large basis of comparison). 4 out of 5


The performance is quintissential Hip. Very solid overall but there is nothing in the musicianship that will wow anybody. They didn't do my favorite Hip song (locked in the trunk of a car- I dare you to download this thing and listen to it five times without becoming a fan of this band) but they did Nautical Disater (just amazing lyrics and overall a great song) which is my second favorite. Note, if you are new to the band they wrote "New Orleans's is sinking man and I don't wanna swim" years ago and are not trying to be insensitive about Katrina.


Picture quality is great on this DVD. 4.5 out of 5


For $12 CDN this is a steal.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It comes in the new box set, but it is also available by itself.


----------



## ThomC

Speaking of "It comes in a box set" DVDs...

The new Billy Joel "My Lives" box has a concert DVD

Recorded in Frankfurt, Germany during the 'River Of Dreams' tour.

IMHO, much better than the 'Yankee Stadium' DVD.

Anyone else?


Also, what other "Comes In A Box Set" DVDs has anyone found to be good?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stew,
> 
> 
> Well then your gonna miss out on many excellent historical performances from the musicians involved in the creative explosion that occurred on this planet in the 60s thru the early 80s ...
> 
> 
> In fact, virtually all performances NOT in a controlled light environment will have faults on a 100 inch screen




That's what CD's are for.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's what CD's are for.



Yep, or smaller TV screens










I watched a 1979 Grateful Dead performance last nite, was fairly interesting watching the original jam band in their prime.


----------



## THD100%

Any reviews of " Eric Johnson Austin City Limits"? For some reason this things going for $19.00 at Wally Word! Kinda high if you ask me....


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, what other "Comes In A Box Set" DVDs has anyone found to be good?



Bruce Springsteen "Live Hammersmith Odeon" included in 30th Anniversary Box of Born To Run


----------



## JBaumgart

A little off topic, but probably the best concert I've seen in terms of the video (camera work, lighting, etc.) is not a DVD but rather an HD concert recently aired on INHD2, the Dido concert. Anyone else see it when they had it on a couple of weeks ago? I happened to record it and have watched it about a half-dozen times since. I had no idea what she looked like, but maybe that's one of the reasons why I've given it repeated viewings.


----------



## deronmoped

Dido is HOT!


Would love to see (and hear) that concert.


Deron.


----------



## deronmoped

I've been spoiled.


After watching the Eagles, The Last Waltz, Diana Krall, Talking Heads, Boz Scaggs, Dobbie Brothers, Santana, Roger Walters... on my 161" screen I can not go back to out of focus, soft image, bleeding image, blown out image, not to mention lackluster sound, concert DVD's.


The good part is they are getting better all the time and more are on the horizon.


Deron.


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A little off topic, but probably the best concert I've seen in terms of the video (camera work, lighting, etc.) is not a DVD but rather an HD concert recently aired on INHD2, the Dido concert. Anyone else see it when they had it on a couple of weeks ago? I happened to record it and have watched it about a half-dozen times since. I had no idea what she looked like, but maybe that's one of the reasons why I've given it repeated viewings.



I saw it on DVD before INHD2 and the PQ is just a little better on INHD2. Not the HD I expected. But like you, maybe it wasn't the music that I watched it a few times







. Some of the things Dido said surpried me. Like writing her first song (or one of the first) to get boys into her bed....and it worked!!


----------



## outlier2

The wife loves the Dido concert (we have the DVD). I find it tolerable content wise. There are some lighting choices that simply did not work. You can barely see her for the first song or two as she is backlit too strongly for cameras. Overall it has decent but not reference sound and passable picture quality.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw it on DVD before INHD2 and the PQ is just a little better on INHD2. Not the HD I expected. But like you, maybe it wasn't the music that I watched it a few times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some of the things Dido said surpried me. Like writing her first song (or one of the first) to get boys into her bed....and it worked!!



I wasn't aware that it was on DVD, and with the concert running just an hour long, I'm a little surprised that it is. But at least on my set, the HD picture looks fantastic - much better than any DVD concert that I own. Even though I have a very excellent DVD player (Denon 3910) that's ISF calibrated, its video output really doesn't compare favorably with the better HD broadcasts (as you would expect with the lower resolution of the DVD format). The audio of course is a different story.


Anyway, I really was impressed with the production, especially the lighting, and camera work where they did a fantastic job. And having the star of the show look so damn attractive didn't hurt either.


----------



## gps

Ok folks!! here's my new gem I got, Michael Buble' "Caught In The Act (LIVE)". It's a cd/dvd combo (can't beat that for value) that is outstanding. The dvd was taken from a special michael did for PBS. It looked like it was shot in hi-def, if not it looks like it could be. The lighting was made for video and the camera shots and editing were nice and smooth like I like, not too distracting. Sound is incredible, (No DTS Though). This band is tight and swingin' thanks to the musical production of David Foster and Humberto Gatica who are audio perfectionists. For those who aren't familar with Buble' he is a modern day Sinatra, A crooner who can take a pop tune and give it a new interpretation and style, check out his version of "Can't Buy Me Love" WOW!!!

warning, some people may not like his humor, he can appear to be slightly cocky and even alittle naughty but his charm overlooks it. Watch the pimp that Buble' does on Josh Grobin and then Grobin shows up on stage (Obviously planned since the two are friends), it's a good moment. But this concert is all about the music, turn it up and prepared to be wonderfully entertained.


Greg


----------



## tylerc

I agree with whoever has said Roger Waters "In the Flesh", a great concert.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with whoever has said Roger Waters "In the Flesh", a great concert.



Hands down, my favorite concert dvd of the roughly 2 dozen I own. In fact, it has taken up permanent residence in one my DVD players.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with whoever has said Roger Waters "In the Flesh", a great concert.



Agreed with both thumbs way up. Top 5 in my collection.


I saw the tour this was shot during - was so glad they released a DVD of it, was not prepared for how great the audio would be - thanks be to James Guthrie!


----------



## CineFreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with whoever has said Roger Waters "In the Flesh", a great concert.



I also own the "David Gilmour in Concert" as that is very good but comes nowhere near the Audio, Picture and especially Content quality that "In the Flesh" delivers.


Truly a stunning (and I rarely use that adjective) concert DVD.


A must have, if you don't run don't walk to get this puppy.


Jessica


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Wow I consider the David Gilmour concert to be a grade better in audio quality, over "In the Flesh", which has a few audio flaws.


Roger put crowd noise on the center channel (a cheap move), and music really only comes out the 2 speakers (out of 5). Its basically a 2 channel disk, with crowd added on the other 3.


The David Gilmour disk also sounds better on Audiophile speakers, its an excellent acoustic recording, and the 2 channel track is outstanding IMHO. Ive played the Waters disc on some revealing high-end $12000 speakers, and was disappointed. It does sound fine on my $2500 dollar speakers though.


Waters makes up for it with an outstanding rock show ( yes, the best) that really puts you there.


Gilmour takes a different tact, he freshens up the Floyd sound with generous use of acoustic instruments like cellos and standup basses. He also really shows off his outstanding voice, which is a beautiful acoustic instrument unto itself. That one french language song he does, where his high (but masculine) voice is transposed against that cello is one of my favorite single performances.


Where Gilmour falls down is in preparation. Its obvious they dont have enough material ready for a full concert DVD, I think he plays Comfortably Numb 3 times, and some of the performers are reading the lyrics.


----------



## mattg3

Forget English beat live at fesival hall.awful sound mix has band sounding thin with little presence in the 5.1 mix.Dolby 2.0 is not much better with an upfront mono sound.A special features hour long band interview is at least 3 minutes out of sync and not watchable.the audio portion ends and the video keeps on running silently.This whole thing is a disgrace since this was a great eighties band and deserved much more than this.I fear this is the only dvd concert we will see by this band.Oh yes the video is poorly lit and dark with unimaginative camera shots.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow I consider the David Gilmour concert to be a grade better in audio quality, over "In the Flesh", which has a few audio flaws.



The problem I find with both of these discs on the Floyd material is missing the other partner.


Roger did a great job on tour with the Floyd tunes - when people heard we was not going to do just his solo material, ticket sales picked up and the tour was a bigger success than it might have been otherwise.


But on every guitar solo, and a couple of vocal parts, I yearned for David Gilmore.


The Gilmore video and the PF video "Pulse" suffer from the reverse - I miss Rogers voacals and bass lines.


Live 8 rectifies this to a degree, and the overdubs are apprciated, as is James Guthrie's mix. I ran out of room on my ReplayTV so I deleted the original Live 8 MTV re-broadcast once the DVDs came out. I don't miss it.


----------



## thericky

I went to the West Palm Beach stop on the In The Flesh tour... seated about 7 rows back, center. It was an amazing experience and the DVD really captures the whole thing very well. I don't care for post-Waters Floyd material, so this DVD really works for me. The Live 8 DVDs, while very entertaining and historic, are severely lacking in picture quality. The In the Flesh DVD makes up for it.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Live 8 DVDs, while very entertaining and historic, are severely lacking in picture quality. The In the Flesh DVD makes up for it.



I thought the PQ was pretty good on the Live 8 discs, considering the venues.


----------



## JBaumgart

Well on the advice of some members of this forum I bought the Tragically Hip DVD concert, and I regret to say that it was not a good purchase. Basically it's a matter of taste as the video and audio are fine, but I just can't come to appreciate the lead singer, both his style and voice.


I'm sure most of us have made purchases that we wished we hadn't, but fortunately for me, most of the other recommendations that I've read about here have been spot on and have given me many hours of enjoyment.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well on the advice of some members of this forum I bought the Tragically Hip DVD concert, and I regret to say that it was not a good purchase. . .



Are you in Canada or the USA or somewhere else?


Ed


----------



## tjennings

Three that get a LOT of play time out of my 30 or so concert DVDs are:

Heart - Alive in Seattle

Alison Krauss & Union Station - Live

Cindy Lauper - Live At Last


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you in Canada or the USA or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> Ed



I'm in Minnesota, sort of between the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Minnesota, sort of between the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## outlier2

Sorry you didn't like them as I was one of the people that recommended them. I did warn that the lead singer takes some getting used to. It is strange how two countries can be very different in musical taste. Some Canadian performers who have done well here in Canada have been commercial successes in the US (e.g., Neil Young, Nickleback, Celine Dion, Sarah McLaughlin, Barenaked Ladies, Alannis Morissette, the Guess Who) but others who have great commercial success here don't do so well in the states (e.g., the Tragically Hip and the Tea Party). Interestingly, these bands often are popular with the Aussies who seem to have some overlap with Canadian tastes. Here is a snippet from the Canadian Music Hall of Fame on the Tragically hip:


"In the early 1990s the Hip became a Canadian album sales powerhouse. The last seven Tragically Hip albums have all debuted at #1 in Canada, starting with Day for Night (1994), Trouble at the Henhouse (1996), Live Between Us (1997), Phantom Power (1998), Music @ Work (2000), In Violet Light (2002) and In Between Evolution (2004). Combined, the Hip have sold over six million records.


The band has had a long history at the Junos, receiving 31 nominations and 11 wins over the years, including Entertainer of the Year, Group of the Year and Best Rock Album.


But The Tragically Hip have struggled with turning their Canadian success into success internationally and south of the border, despite an early appearance on Saturday Night Live at the behest of guest host Dan Aykroyd. "


I suspect that listening to an album first might make them easier to take as the onstage antics of the lead singer can be offputting for some.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well on the advice of some members of this forum I bought the Tragically Hip DVD concert, and I regret to say that it was not a good purchase. Basically it's a matter of taste as the video and audio are fine, but I just can't come to appreciate the lead singer, both his style and voice.
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of us have made purchases that we wished we hadn't, but fortunately for me, most of the other recommendations that I've read about here have been spot on and have given me many hours of enjoyment.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem I find with both of these discs on the Floyd material is missing the other partner.



True, but Ive gotten more respect for Gilmour from his show, the guys voice is so pure and instrument like, and when you team that with Cello and all those acoustic instruments, its really is priceless.


I also think he is a one-of-a-kind guitarist, and having him run his own show, he really shines through.


I've always worshipped Roger more, and my view towards him hasnt changed much.


Roger's multi-channel opera, Ca Ira, is excellent BTW. He attempts to shake up traditional opera by writing it by ear, instead of on paper. He also tries to remove all regional color out of the singers' voices, often by using singers that are not native to that language. A quite a bit of it is in English...


Its MUCH easier than traditional opera, for us unwashed hordes to listen too ...



---------------------

BTW, Mike Malloy uses exclusively Pink Floyd musical segways throughout his late night talk show on Air America Radio . He digs up some pretty obscure stuff too.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that listening to an album first might make them easier to take as the onstage antics of the lead singer can be offputting for some.



Thanks for your reply. I do plan to play it some more - maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## outlier2

I bought this on recommendations here and overall I was pleased with this purchase. A good selection of songs from Green Day. With a lot of effort I could flashback to the 70's when punk was real but these guys are too pop for punk. Still very enjoyable stuff. PQ was spotty. I don't know if it was my system or what but the lighting streaked repeatedly and was very distracting at times. Reminded me of the messed up flames in Saving Private Ryan.


Sound was average to good in quality. Direction was mixed with some great sections followed by frenetic cuts that didn't always work well.


If you have kids, do not play this for them. The content is pushing the envelope at times (e.g., lead singer sticks his hands down his pants, simulating masturbation then screams "Somebody F*ck Me!). And so forth.


Perhaps the main distraction from this otherwise enjoyable concert was the pathalogical need for the lead singer to interact with the audience. One more Heeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy OOOOOOOOO! And I was ready to reach for the remote. It felt like half the concert was doing these echoing exercises.


I don't want to sound to negative though. This is a good concert by an excellent band and a decent recording.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd recomend the new Grateful Dead dvd Dead Ahead...not bad pq for 1980 and the sq's good also.



Is it 5.1? Was Don Person from UltraSound involved?


The Dead DVDs I have so far (Winterland, 1, II, III from the vault) are less than stellar.


BTW Kevin:


"The squeaky wheel gets the grease....squeak loudly enough and people will have to listen."


...sometimes the squeaky wheel gets replaced!










-gil


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Down* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd drop a thanks to this thread, after what I've read I think I'm gonna pick up Alison Krauss + Union Station DVD.



I have to second those thanks - I just received the Alison Krauss DVD, been watching it all morning - WOW!! Great band, great venue, great HD shoot, great mix and AQ. The killer musicianship, which they all make look so effortless, is a joy to behold. And I don't even like this genre of music - well, I didn't, 'til now.


I am knocked out. And on top of all the "great", Alison is not too hard on the eyes or the ears. Thanks AVS Forum, I never would have known about or bought this disc had I not read about it here. Thoroughly enjoyable, and will spend many hours on my system, for sure! The only not-great thing about it is the resolution and style of the menus and fonts - seems incongruous that they'd spend all that pre-production time and money prepping an HD show and DVD, then chinze out on the graphics. Minor complaint.



> Quote:
> And Frank Zappa Does Humor Belong In Music? (Excellent, nothing more to say)



Wait - I need you to say more. I am a big fan of Frank's, and have the Halloween and Quadrophiliac DVD-A discs, just picked up Dub Room Special.


I have baby Snakes on DVD, but so far have not bought Does Humor Belong in Music 'cause it appears to be in stereo only? I thought I'd wait for the 5.1 re-release. Dweezil says he's going to release Roxy and Elsewhere in 5.1 DVD too.


How is the AQ and PQ on DHBIM? Please, more details.


-g


----------



## himey

This DVD rocks! 2.0 Audio. PQ varies from very good (oysterhead tune) to almost bootleg quality. 3 1/2 hours of footage! If your a fan it's a no brainer pick it up...not a fan but like loud rock/alternative bass heavy music pick it up! Eric


----------



## dragonbud0

g,


I bought the Alison and Union Station dvd last year based on avs members' recommendation also. The person was so convinced that he told me that he would buy it from me if I was not happy. Well, I still have the dvd one year later...


lenny


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dynacoman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the Jethro Tull DVD? Worth buying?
> 
> 
> Jim



The one I have suffers from editing a night concert interspersed every several seconds, with a day concert.


The actual music is good, but who knows when they are actually playing it ...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought this on recommendations here and overall I was pleased with this purchase.



Yay another mature adult lliked this show.


I feel "Bullet In A Bible" is the most powerful rock show on DVD. The performance. The audience. The production. And most importantly, these guys have a superb catalog of music, that transends generations.


The bass seems a little boomy at first, but it settles down, and becomes a very realistic recording of what an incredible concert really sounds like.


And man these guys are so on top of their game ... not to mention this show is politically, emotionally, and sexually charged, in a good way.


This is a Grunge/Punk/Rock band that happens to include a couple perfectionists. They write rock compositions with a killer bass line, inspiring lyrics, and an angry guitar. They perfectly replicate the tonality of all their lyrics, but then caustically slam out their guitar riffs on top of the flawless lyrics. The result is: you hear their raw guitars screaming louder and more detailed then on their albums, but the singing is a near perfect replica of the album.


They balance this with lots of audience interaction, so you kind of get the best of all worlds: spiritual show (ala Floyd), slamming guitar (ala Foo Fighters), powerful masculine singing (melodic but no crooning), and arguably the best song catalog of the past decade.


Green Day is basically a 3 piece band: 2 guitarists and a killer drummer. There are several support musicians on the stage, but make no mistake, this is a 3 person "Wall-O-Sound" show in the spirit of Rush. You will recognise most of their songs if you have been listening to the radio for the past decade.


This is an outdoor event with intense blinding explosions on stage, volleys of fireworks shooting out of the top of the ampitheater, and a sea of brits just going nuts. LOL sorry for the second review


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonbud0* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> g,
> 
> 
> I bought the Alison and Union Station dvd last year based on avs members' recommendation also. The person was so convinced that he told me that he would buy it from me if I was not happy. Well, I still have the dvd one year later...
> 
> 
> lenny



I too have to thank the AVS community in this thread for the recommendation of this DVD. What a great DVD! Great music and musicianship. Never would have bought it on my own. I rented it thru Netflix and held onto it until my order came thru via DDD!


I'm going back through the thread to find other concert DVDs I should get.


I'm more of a "Concert" fan than a "Movie" fan when it comes to HT viewing.


Thanks folks and keep them coming!


----------



## kevin j

The last few Grateful Dead dvds have been done in 5.1[VFTV 4,Winterland,Grateful Dead Movie and Dead Ahead as well as Truckin Up to Buffalo]Person's not involved btw .


----------



## colossus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but others who have great commercial success here don't do so well in the states (e.g., the Tragically Hip and the Tea Party). Interestingly, these bands often are popular with the Aussies who seem to have some overlap with Canadian tastes.
> 
> 
> I suspect that listening to an album first might make them easier to take as the onstage antics of the lead singer can be offputting for some.



If you're gonna recommend a 'first hip' album, make sure it's something decent. Meaning forget 'Music at Work' or that awful recent album that I still refuse to learn the name of.


The 'Night in Toronto' DVD is very good for the good Hip tunes...Bobcaygeon is a real standout- technically well done too, nice to see anamorphic and a decent 5.1 mix. That said, Gord doesn't seem to understand most venues cannot deliver his, uh, ranting without turning the sound into mishmash. If he could stand in the audience and actually hear how bad it sounds, they might just decide to only do it when people can hear it. Just my 2 cents.


The fact that Tea Party hasn't made it in the US is just plain baffling. Given the typical cookie-cutter garbage that passes as 'alternative' these days, I'd venture a talented band with a unique original sound might have actually taken off here. I was lucky enough to see these guys in a small venue in Buffalo and was blown away. I would jump on a decent live DVD...


----------



## ekb

No one has mentioned the new Rush R30 DVD in this thread. But there is another thread in this forum devoted to the DVD. I just posted my opinion over there. But I thought I'd also post my $0.02 here too. In a nutshell, I'm very disappointed. The audio quality is merely adequate. Better than Rio - but of course anything is better than Rio. The average audio level is about 10 dB more than normal. Of course that spells trouble since it leaves that much less for dynamics. But they didn't even try to have any dynamics. The disk is lifeless. And they went and put a layer change in the middle of a song!!! Clueless or what?


Simply a shame that such a great band doesn't have a singe DVD that is worthy of them.


Ed


----------



## GilWave

Shame ideed. Great band, great live concerts, and a fan base that follows them everywhere and buys whatever they put out, even the terribly mixed Rush in Rio.


Little known fact about Rio - it was originally supposed to have been shot in NYC during that tour, using the Record Plant Remote truck. The union-contracted recording fees for New York were so high that Rush decided to shoot in Rio, where the price was much more reasonable.


This neccesitated a portable remote recording system be flown in (you wouldn't want to take a remote truck to South America) and assembled on-site.


I can't help but wonder how much better the DVD might have turned out if they'd followed their original plan.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't help but wonder how much better the DVD might have turned out if they'd followed their original plan.



Do you really believe that it would have turned out good if it was recorded in NYC? They really messed up Rio and I'm sure they must have known. So they had a chance to fix it with R30. But they didn't. It seems they really don't care about their recordings.


Ed


----------



## Earz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy-Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The latest MCrue DVD to be released, "carnival of sins". The performance and the visuals are pretty good. The sound track sucks. It is washed out and is muddied to the point of almost not being watchable by the background crowd noise. I am going to speculate that the mix was intended to sound like you were a fan on the floors. Thats exactly what it sounds like, which is not good quality at all. I have tried in 5.1 and stereo; both give the same results. A better choice is their earlier DVD "Motley Crue - Lewd, Crued & Tattooed (2001)
> 
> ", althought Tommy Lee took sick and was not in it. The chick for Hole filled in and I must say did a very good job.



It was a decent concert from the crowds point of view for all the road wear these guys have....at least this crowd member










I recently took my 13 year old son to the same sold out arena to watch his favorite band Systym of a Down...only to find find out that there new video was also shot live there that night.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that it would have turned out good if it was recorded in NYC?



I believe it would have been better in that a) they usually play their asses off in NYC, the audience loves them and they seem to get off on the feedback and b) the Record Plant Remote has an amazing sounding API console, and just the right ouboard equipment. I believe they would have captured a better show with better sound.


Of course, if the producer insisted on adding all the same audience level to the mix, it wouln't matter how good the sound or the show was.



> Quote:
> They really messed up Rio and I'm sure they must have known. So they had a chance to fix it with R30. But they didn't. It seems they really don't care about their recordings.



I don't know that it's a matter of their not caring - I think it is more that, this is the series of shows they recorded (at no small expense), and they did the best they can with what they have (the aforementioned audience levels notwithstanding).


The problem is that, even as bad as it is, Rush in Rio sold a huge amount of units - so the fans voted with their pocketbooks. Hard for the band to "learn a lesson" when the product was so succesful. And yes, I will go get a copy of R30 and make matters worse!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe it would have been better in that a) they usually play their asses off in NYC, the audience loves them and they seem to get off on the feedback



Just to be clear - I think that Rush's performance was very good in R30. It's the AQ that I'm complaining about.


> Quote:
> And yes, I will go get a copy of R30 and make matters worse!



Unlike Rio, R30 is worth getting if you are a Rush fan. I'm just disappointed that the AQ isn't much better. I wouln't blame it all on the equipment. To me it sounds more like bad decisions by the engineers.


Ed


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to be clear - I think that Rush's performance was very good in R30. It's the AQ that I'm complaining about.



What specifically don't you like? Is the audio too compressed? Character of the instruments not discernable? Vocals muddy? How is the audience level?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What specifically don't you like? Is the audio too compressed? Character of the instruments not discernable? Vocals muddy? How is the audience level?



My biggest beef with this disk and almost every concert DVD is the very high levels of compression. As a consequence it sounds very veiled, lifeless and 2 dimensional. I think it's ironic because the medium allows for very high dynamic range. Movies tend to really exploit the dynamic range available and that is why you have complaints about not hearing the dialog in movies.


Also, it seems that the instruments aren't mixed well often times. You can hear Geddy's bass when it's featured but other times it's not heard. And Neil's drums don't seem to be miked/mixed very well.


As a contrast, the sound in the menus and the parts before the concert starts are outstanding.


Ed


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed with both thumbs way up. Top 5 in my collection.
> 
> 
> I saw the tour this was shot during - was so glad they released a DVD of it, was not prepared for how great the audio would be - thanks be to James Guthrie!



I saw that tour in Toronto by the lake and to this day it was the most I have ever been into any concert. The hair saw standing up on my arms the entire show.

And, the DVD is fabulous of course. Too bad he is only working on Operas now!


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow I consider the David Gilmour concert to be a grade better in audio quality, over "In the Flesh", which has a few audio flaws.
> 
> 
> Roger put crowd noise on the center channel (a cheap move), and music really only comes out the 2 speakers (out of 5). Its basically a 2 channel disk, with crowd added on the other 3.
> 
> 
> The David Gilmour disk also sounds better on Audiophile speakers, its an excellent acoustic recording, and the 2 channel track is outstanding IMHO. Ive played the Waters disc on some revealing high-end $12000 speakers, and was disappointed. It does sound fine on my $2500 dollar speakers though.
> 
> 
> Waters makes up for it with an outstanding rock show ( yes, the best) that really puts you there.
> 
> 
> Gilmour takes a different tact, he freshens up the Floyd sound with generous use of acoustic instruments like cellos and standup basses. He also really shows off his outstanding voice, which is a beautiful acoustic instrument unto itself. That one french language song he does, where his high (but masculine) voice is transposed against that cello is one of my favorite single performances.
> 
> 
> Where Gilmour falls down is in preparation. Its obvious they dont have enough material ready for a full concert DVD, I think he plays Comfortably Numb 3 times, and some of the performers are reading the lyrics.



I thought the reading of Comfortably Numb by the old Poet was the second best version I have heard to date. The best of course being In the Flesh with the dueling guitars at the end.


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I do plan to play it some more - maybe it'll grow on me.



The Hip are an amazing group and his poetic ceremonial stance for a concert blows my socks off every time I see live footage. A lot of it reminds me of Jim Morrison in concert which would have been amazing to see.


----------



## CraigSamuel

Just found this section of the forums and this is my third post today!









Anyways, has anyone heard whether the 30th Anniversary celebration of Bob Dylan's music(from MSG) will ever come out on DVD and when if so?

Thx

Craig


----------



## airunz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This DVD rocks! 2.0 Audio. PQ varies from very good (oysterhead tune) to almost bootleg quality. 3 1/2 hours of footage! If your a fan it's a no brainer pick it up...not a fan but like loud rock/alternative bass heavy music pick it up! Eric




Very Nice. I will pick this up on the way home. Les always puts on a show.


----------



## pmccaffrey

I don't know if this is a new release, but I just got it yesterday - Legends at Montreux Jazz from 1997: Clapton on guitar, Marcus Miller on bass, Joe Sample on keyboards, David Sanborn on Sax and Steve Gadd on Drums. I'm only halfway through but very good PQ and sound. Good jazz, no flash but very tasty playing from Clapton. A little dominated by Sanborn perhaps.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Clapton refuses to cut loose with his guitar, especially in joint productions ... his playing on "Concert For George" was so reserved I think it hurt the DVD.


I want to see him play like he played on "Pros And Cons" album, only more ..


----------



## pmccaffrey

What is the "pros and Cons" album?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Roger Waters "Pros and Cons Of Hitchiking". A very electric, raw, Eric Clapton is lead guitarist on it.


I saw him live around 1980-ish, on his Slow Hand tour, and he would sit down, shutup and just play, was amazing ...


----------



## Down

I just picked up a new one today, forgive me though, I'm no reviewer.


Body Count: The Smoke Out Festival Presents


PQ- Not breathtaking, but not too terrible, either

Audio- Subpar at best

Performance- They were trying, but not very good

Crowd- uninspired to say the least, they kept cutting to a "pit area". There were never more than two people in it.

Set list- Not too bad, had the staples



Overall, a very disappointing DVD of a band I used to enjoy. I thought that maybe my tastes had just changed so I dug out the cds and gave em a listen. Nope, the DVD just sucks.


I will say that it was almost worth the twelve bucks just to have another recording of the opening riff to "There goes the Neighborhood". It's killer.


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Roger Waters "Pros and Cons Of Hitchiking". A very electric, raw, Eric Clapton is lead guitarist on it.
> 
> 
> I saw him live around 1980-ish, on his Slow Hand tour, and he would sit down, shutup and just play, was amazing ...



That is an amazing album and when I bought it and found out that Clapton was the guitarist it threw me because I had never heard that sound from him before.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmccaffrey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a new release, but I just got it yesterday - Legends at Montreux Jazz from 1997: Clapton on guitar, Marcus Miller on bass, Joe Sample on keyboards, David Sanborn on Sax and Steve Gadd on Drums. I'm only halfway through but very good PQ and sound. Good jazz, no flash but very tasty playing from Clapton. A little dominated by Sanborn perhaps.




After seeing this lineup I checked Netflix to see if they have this available, which they do, and moved it to the top of my queue. Clapton, Miller, Sanborn and Sample playing together is something I DEFINITELY want to hear! WHile I'm not a fan of his later stuff, I've been buying Sanborn's releases for the last 25 years, and he and Miller work great together...adding Clapton and Sample to the mix should make for a band that blows Fourplay away.


----------



## Dean Roddey

Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking is one of the best albums ever made. If I had to have a single, desert island album, I might pick that one. I push it in every 'what's the best album' type thread because I think it's so good and so underappreciated. It's the ultimate 'male angst' album.


----------



## kjroddy

If you think the album is good you should have seen the concert...


If only they had filmed it


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjroddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you think the album is good you should have seen the concert...
> 
> 
> If only they had filmed it



My wife saw that tour and yes she thought it was wild.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Saw it at the Forum in Los Angeles, had to take a bus across LA from downtown, and I had no idea where I was going. I was in a rush and didnt even drink a beer before the show ...

The plus side is I remember the show vividly.










The end of the intermission was the most amazing thing I've ever seen at a concert. You see, they played Floyd the first half a the show, and the stage looked like a giant living room. There was a TV playing camera shots and videos, and 2 walls, with a window in one wall of the set.


During the intermission they turned all the lights on, and played an old war movie in the giant TV set ... and the audience went and got food and drink ( not me, I spent my last dime on the 2 bus tokens), and eventually everyone started wandering back to their seat.


The lights dimmed just slightly, but they were still bright, and the window on the stageset showed a bright sunny day. Then you saw a plane in the distance in the window, and it got a little larger ... it looked like a military plane ... travelling fast.


The jet then procedes to drop a bomb about 5 miles from you, and huge firestorm starts racing towards the window ... the crowd watched as the the firestorm hits the walls and the entire set disintegrates along the whole huge stage.


The illusion was that the whole 3-D stage set was actually just a big 2-D movie screen, and for the rest of the show, this huge screen was alive as Roger went into his solo material.


----------



## himey

The Pro's and Con's show (or what I can Remember) was awsome. I vividly recall how great it sounded. One of the few shows with Quad sound! I still have the tour book with the song listings. It also has snapshots of all the stage sets. Funny It took me this long to realize Clapton was the studio guitarist. Eric


----------



## himey

I watched Rage Against The Machine-Live In Mexico last night. The PQ was great and the sound was very good. In between songs were political views of the band that were very interesting but somewhat distracting to the overall concert feel. I still like it a lot (maybe because I am a fan). The crowd was 100 percent into it and the energy was evident. Eric


----------



## airunz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched Rage Against The Machine-Live In Mexico last night. The PQ was great and the sound was very good. In between songs were political views of the band that were very interesting but somewhat distracting to the overall concert feel. I still like it a lot (maybe because I am a fan). The crowd was 100 percent into it and the energy was evident. Eric




On my list of top 5 concert DVD's. Zack's engery is unreal. I miss that guy. I thought about picking up "Live At The Grand Olympic Auditorium" but was worried that the DVD couldn't come close to "The Battle of Mexico City".


You got a bullet in your head!!!!


----------



## darthrsg

widespread panic at stone mountain


----------



## Yosh70

I picked up David Gilmour's In Concert DVD tonite after finding no one stocks Bad Company's DVD concert (cant remember the name at the moment)

I've seen it before and have been meaning to pick it up and finally had the chance to.


Some people I know have the Roger Waters DVD but the DG concert seems a little more down to earth to me.


----------



## outlier2

Not sure if this has been mentioned here but run, do not walk, to get the Live 8 concert DVD. Huge performances from many many huge names. Much of the 4 DVD concert (yes 4 DVD's) is reference quality but the stuff from North America seems to suffer in the video area. I really can't say enough about this disc. Tonight, on Disc 1 alone (nearly 3 hours worth) I saw McCartney, U2, Coldplay, Elton John, Black Eyed Peas, Annie Lennox, Neil Young, Bon Jovi, and many more. Then I switched to disk 3 and skipped around a bit to listen to The Who, Pink Floyd (reunited for the concert for 4 songs worth the price of the whole concert), McCartney again. Over 4 hours later and only having sampled the concert I was totally impressed with the performances and the quality of the video and DTS tracks. There's something here for everyone.


----------



## teknoguy

Wondered if anyone has heard anything on the latest release date info for Pink Floyd's "Pulse" ? Last I read here, it was first week in January.


Just checked Amazon and they list the release date as January 1, 2010 !

Not sure I want to pre-order 4 years in advance.... 8^) By then we should be beyond the HD disk-format wars. I think.


Merry Christmas to all by the way.


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned here but run, do not walk, to get the Live 8 concert DVD. Huge performances from many many huge names. Much of the 4 DVD concert (yes 4 DVD's) is reference quality but the stuff from North America seems to suffer in the video area. I really can't say enough about this disc. Tonight, on Disc 1 alone (nearly 3 hours worth) I saw McCartney, U2, Coldplay, Elton John, Black Eyed Peas, Annie Lennox, Neil Young, Bon Jovi, and many more. Then I switched to disk 3 and skipped around a bit to listen to The Who, Pink Floyd (reunited for the concert for 4 songs worth the price of the whole concert), McCartney again. Over 4 hours later and only having sampled the concert I was totally impressed with the performances and the quality of the video and DTS tracks. There's something here for everyone.



Yup--ditto on the Live 8 recommendation. It's a heck of a collection, and a steal at the $25 I paid during the DDD 20% off sale. It's a treasure trove of great music, great performances, and darn good sound. The video is hit or miss, but nothing that should detract from the greatness of this collection.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wondered if anyone has heard anything on the latest release date info for Pink Floyd's "Pulse" ? Last I read here, it was first week in January.
> 
> 
> Just checked Amazon and they list the release date as January 1, 2010 !
> 
> Not sure I want to pre-order 4 years in advance.... 8^) By then we should be beyond the HD disk-format wars. I think.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all by the way.



There is a whole seperate thread devoted to Pink Floyd and Pulse farther down the list. Bottom line, no one knows anything for sure.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffrey r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup--ditto on the Live 8 recommendation. It's a heck of a collection, and a steal at the $25 I paid during the DDD 20% off sale. It's a treasure trove of great music, great performances, and darn good sound. The video is hit or miss, but nothing that should detract from the greatness of this collection.



I've gotten through 2 of the disks, I have mixed feelings, yes its worth the money, but it has some of the same problems Live Aid had.


First let me preference this list of problems with, this: Its a damn nice set to have.


1. Theres too many of those vocal based 1 hit wonder bands ... and not enough real rock bands.


2. As of yet, I have yet to see any heavy metal or speed metal or even hard rock( though I still have 2 disks to go).


3.Paul McCartney left after doing one number with Bono. Albiet it was a pretty nice number. Does he come bacK? Pauls concert DVDs are soo much better.


4. Elton John Kicks butt, doing a rocking version of ***** is Back and Saturday Night". He just outshines most of the new talent so badly, its really almost sad.


5. REM kicks butt, but they are even better on thier Perfect Square concert DVD,.


6. Most of the performances are "scaled back" compared to regular concert performances, since they cant be hauling all that gear back and forth.

Also the bands are noticeably less rehearsed than they normally are in concert.


7. Peter Towsend must be 65, and he jumps around like hes 20







. The Who performance was very good.


9. Snoop Dog managed to put on the most complete show, compared to other artists scaled back performances..


10. Theres a few of these weak metro-sexual bands like Duran Duran, and several english acts, which were just plain weak.


11. That Punk band, "The Sterophonics", it sounds like they have decent guitarists, but of course they dont let them play...


12. Floyd put on a solid performance. Even on this mini-set, they still managed to dedicate it to Sid Barrett. Roger's little address to the audience was uncharacteristically weak.


These guys always have to pray to Sid Barrett,every performance, it seems. It doesnt bother me, but its kind of funny.


It would have been nice to see Roger and David hug...


13. Green Day rocked the house. If you like them here, try their Concert DVD Bullet in a Bible, which is even better.



Ill add more after i watch the other 2 disks...


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3.Paul McCartney left after doing one number with Bono. Albiet it was a pretty nice number. Does he come bacK? Pauls concert DVDs are soo much better.




McCartney closes out the concert. Did you not see it live?


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigSamuel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just found this section of the forums and this is my third post today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, has anyone heard whether the 30th Anniversary celebration of Bob Dylan's music(from MSG) will ever come out on DVD and when if so?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Craig



I have not heard any news, and this is one reason I cherish my laserdisc players and my LD copy of the 30th annive concert. What an awesome concert, especially the final jam session where you have virtually every great rock guitar player alive taking turns on My Back Pages. Neil Young, Tom Petty, George Harrison, Eric Clapton, Roger McGuinn, Dylan, all backed by Booket T and the MGs--absolute heaven. As Eddie Vedder said, "it was like playing with 10 of the 12 apostles."


----------



## kevin j

The Bad Company dvd's called Merchants of Cool btw.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Bad Company dvd's called Merchants of Cool btw.



I remember being disappointed in this DVD. It was a very cliche' performance. I sold it on EBAY after watching it once.



Their excellent radio tunes of the 70s haven't aged that well... they really needed someone to doctor them up some. Maybe a female vocalist could have guested on a couple tunes, or they could have really rocked out a couple tunes with a flashy guest guitarist. I donno they just played old










I want to hear Paul on that Tour with Queen..


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear Paul on that Tour with Queen..



That series of shows is a mixed bag. it's not that Paul does a bad job, it's just... it's Paul Rodgers with Queen. Why'd they have to call it that?


John Deacon is MIA again, and I'm sorry but Roger Taylor and Brian May do not a Queen make - perhaps they should have called it "Princess" instead.


Also, for the sake of royalty income (no pun intended), Paul negotiated that they'd have to perform and include in the CD/DD some Rodgers-pened Free and Bad Co tunes. SO that makes it even less Queen-like.


IMHO they would have been better off using the kid from London's "We Will Rock You" stage show (the one that nailed "Bohemian Rhapsody" on the Party at The Palace set) and convincing John Deacon to join them.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I remember being disappointed in this DVD. It was a very cliche' performance. I sold it on EBAY after watching it once.
> 
> 
> 
> Their excellent radio tunes of the 70s haven't aged that well... they really needed someone to doctor them up some. Maybe a female vocalist could have guested on a couple tunes, or they could have really rocked out a couple tunes with a flashy guest guitarist. I donno they just played old




I think some of their songs have aged very well, but some were very cookie cutter in nature. I bought this DVD when it was released a few years back and like but don't love it. At the time of the show on disc two members of the original Bad Company weren't around, so I have to wonder if there was more squabbling after the reunited the year before that, leaving the band to become a vehicle for Paul Rodgers' music and voice (which IMO it always was until he left the band....and given Rodgers' great voice I was fine with that).


The fact that there have been no Bad Company tours for a few years and Rodgers taking on the Queen vocals means we have probably seen the last of Bad Company.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Well "Silver, Blue and Gold" is a contender for "aging well", and you could argue about parts of the first album, but I think these songs still need a little help in concert to bring back their luster after all these years. Those power chords just sound a bit bare IMHO.


I love the way the Doobie Brothers just kind of transforms into a "Jam Band" in concert, so their old tunes get a bit of re-interpetation every show. Then theres old rockers that bring in classical instruments into their 30 year old tunes, and Prince will add some trick dance routine and a couple blues players or something










My point is, unless your listening to one of these classic Rock bands where the players keep their skills and creativity relatively sharp (aka Rush ) ...

.... then they often sound downright sily on these concert DVDs ( Bad Company, Styx, Nazareth come to mind) or at the least ... seriously DATED ( Simon and Garfunkle/NYC, Who/Royal Alper Hall, Heart/Seattle).


----------



## squonk

If a song is good, it transcends time and you don't need to muck around with it to make it better. Frank Sinatra singing I've Got You Under My Skin with Frank in good voice sounds good whether he's 40 or 65--he doesn't need to put a samba beat to it or something to keep it from being "dated". Simon and Garfunkel in Central Park, circa 1983 is a fantastic concert full of classic songs that stand the test of time and don't need to be fooled with to sound "better." While it may be interesting for bands to improvise a little to keep things interesting from time to time, if the songs are good, they'll hold up. That's why you don't have people falling all over themselves to hear songs like Nazi Punks F=== Off.


----------



## Gecko85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clapton refuses to cut loose with his guitar, especially in joint productions ... his playing on "Concert For George" was so reserved I think it hurt the DVD.



I agree, and have been saying that for years...but hardcore Clapton fans think it's blasphemy.


I really liked how Prince played the lead guitar on "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction (a part originally played by Clapton...) The other musicians (Hall of Famers) were just looking over in stunned amazement. Prince out-Claptoned Clapton by a mile.


----------



## VanMark

I know it's been mentioned before, but I got The Who, Live at the Royal Albert Hall for Christmas, and it is awesome.


16 x 9 anamorphic

DTS 5.1


This disc looks and sounds fantastic. Highly recommended!


Mark


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CineFreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I personally didn't like Red Square at all.
> 
> 
> Back in the US (2002) now that was greeeeeeeat!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica



The great thing about Paul (IF you're a McCartney fan) is the fact that he's been releasing a DVD (or a video that has been released on DVD later) for each tour he's gone on since returning to live performing when he released Flowers In The Dirt waaaay back when.


Get Back

Paul Is Live

Back In The US

Live At Red Square


I'm still hoping for an eventual release of Rockshow from the '76 tour, which was on laserdisc.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that most McCartney fans are watching that DVD on regular CRT TVs, some in stereo still. My wife and her girlfriends love to open a bottle of Cab after dinner and have me crank the 5.1 and they hoot and holler and sing along as if they were in the audience.
> 
> 
> When Paul was touring and tickets were $500 apiece, I didn't take my wife to the show even though she's been a fan since 1964. Now, for $19.99 she can watch Paul whenever she likes. She enjoys it tremendously (as she does Party At the Palace, and Live 8, and U2 and Elton John and Rod Stewart and The Who - all bands that she's seen live and loved in her younger days.)
> 
> 
> For me, that's one of the reasons I set up a home theatre in the first place. The last time we went to a Dave Matthews concert, we had to walk 3 miles from the parking lot to the venue (Giants Stadium). Long lines and security to get in. Sh*tty seats on the right side of the stage. Small video monitors facing us with small J-configured flying PA. Planes flying overhead from Newark Airport.
> 
> 
> After 30 minutes, I turned to my wife and said "do you want to go grab a bottle of wine and watch "Listener Supported" back home?". She readily agreed. 3 miles back to the car through a litter-and-bottle strewn parking lot, 45 minute ride back home and we popped the DVD in and enjoyed a great show in the comfort of our own home, with superior sound and no long lines when the show was over!
> 
> 
> I am getting too old to put up with the hassles of major venue concert perfomances (still love small, intimate club shows though), and having to tolerate obnoxiously loud mixes, limited line-of-sight visibility, and expensive food and beer.
> 
> 
> SO even if I have to stretch out a 4:3 show to 16:9 (after all, why have all this line-doubling, over-scanning hardware and signal processing if not to optimize less-than-ideal video presentations?) it's still the best use of $19.99 to see that artist. When was the last time you spent $20 on concert tickets?




A post I wholeheartedly agree with. What is a bit suprising to me is how unexcited some of my hardcore music pals are in regards to concert DVDs.....they love listening to their old classic CDs but don't give much thought to sitting down and experiencing the stage performances, and some of these guys are people with a halfway decent A/V setup.


15 years ago when McCartney began touring again I paid a scalping price of $350 for two tickets to the Flowers In the Dirt tour. I had to drive 200 miles each way to get to the show, get a hotel room, and use vacation time to boot in order to do so. I'd do it again but I'm not sure I would do it TODAY.


Today, I know I'm not going to shell out upwards of $250 for a ticket to see the Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, the Who and so forth, not to mention making the trip to whatever city they're in, lousy seats, high beverage prices......not when I can sit in the comfort of my home and watch a great show with DTS sound whenever I choose! Is it the same as going to a live show? No, but it's not bad and it's a WHOLE lot cheaper. In the last week I've watched (and thoroughly enjoyed) "Eric Clapton- One More Car One More Rider", "Julia Fordham- That's Live", and "Legends- Live At Montreux 1997" for a total cost out of pocket of about $50.


Is it any wonder so many of us are waiting anxiously for "Pink Floyd- Pulse" to get a DVD release?


----------



## 74Capri

On any format.........


LP, 8 track, cassette, CD, DVD or Live............


Santana,,,,,,,,,anything Santana........


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VanMark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know it's been mentioned before, but I got The Who, Live at the Royal Albert Hall for Christmas, and it is awesome.
> 
> 
> 16 x 9 anamorphic
> 
> DTS 5.1
> 
> 
> This disc looks and sounds fantastic. Highly recommended!
> 
> 
> Mark



Just to keep the recommendations balance here - IMO, the audio quality on this disk is really bad and would recommend against buying this disk.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If a song is good, it transcends time and you don't need to muck around with it to make it better.



How come musicians often get so tired of their own "hits", that they cant bear to play them for years on end? I cant blame them, if I were Jimmy Page, I wouldnt want to hear myself play "Stairway To Heaven" for 20 years either. That doesnt mean its not a great tune, its just way overplayed...


Frank Sinatra never really had that problem, probably because he wasn't a real musician, he was a paid entertainer. I bet if you did a study, Frank Sinatra CDs would be tops on the list of CDs owned by people who own only one CD. They have Frank Sinatra CD (only) in their car, and they never listen to it.


IMHO Its music for people who generally dislike music. Talented singer for sure, but thats about as far as he goes for me.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Frank Sinatra never really had that problem, probably because he wasn't a real musician, he was a paid entertainer. I bet if you did a study, Frank Sinatra CDs would be tops on the list of CDs owned by people who own only one CD. They have Frank Sinatra CD (only) in their car, and they never listen to it.
> 
> 
> IMHO Its music for people who generally dislike music. Talented singer for sure, but thats about as far as he goes for me.



Wipe your mouth out, oh-ye-of-little-taste.


----------



## Gecko85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frank Sinatra never really had that problem, probably because he wasn't a real musician, he was a paid entertainer. I bet if you did a study, Frank Sinatra CDs would be tops on the list of CDs owned by people who own only one CD. They have Frank Sinatra CD (only) in their car, and they never listen to it.
> 
> 
> IMHO Its music for people who generally dislike music. Talented singer for sure, but thats about as far as he goes for me.



Strange, but that's the exact opposite of my experience.


I have several friends who are either audiophiles or just music lovers in general. All have close to 1000 (or more) CD's. All have (and love) Sinatra. It's the music of choice for Thanksgiving morning pre-Turkey Bowl breakfast, as well.







(Oh, and we're all in our early to late 30's, so it's not like we're the geriatric crowd...)


So, I guess I'd take that bet...(on the study.) My money would be on a Celine Dion CD.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How come musicians often get so tired of their own "hits", that they cant bear to play them for years on end? I cant blame them, if I were Jimmy Page, I wouldnt want to hear myself play "Stairway To Heaven" for 20 years either. That doesnt mean its not a great tune, its just way overplayed...
> 
> 
> Frank Sinatra never really had that problem, probably because he wasn't a real musician, he was a paid entertainer. I bet if you did a study, Frank Sinatra CDs would be tops on the list of CDs owned by people who own only one CD. They have Frank Sinatra CD (only) in their car, and they never listen to it.
> 
> 
> IMHO Its music for people who generally dislike music. Talented singer for sure, but thats about as far as he goes for me.



You have to be kidding. Any serious lover of music I know would consider Sinatra albums essential to their music collection. His diction and phrasing are the virtual blueprint for vocal music for the last half century. No, he's not a musician, but I think most people would agree that his voice is his instrument. His understanding of tempo, rhythm, and melody is virtually perfect, and his influence, like the Beatles and Dylan, is virtually immeasurable on 20th century music.


I wonder if Bono, a certifiable Frank fan, has only one CD in his collection. Come to think of it, I don't think I know anyone with just one CD.


IMHO, people who don't like or understand the impact of Sinatra, and pass him off as just some singer, fundamentally don't understand music.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gecko85* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I guess I'd take that bet...(on the study.) My money would be on a Celine Dion CD.



that would be a pretty good bet too. Or Manstiem SteemRoller Christmas CD... not bad musicians, but their audience is kind of musically suspect







Or the people that go to Blue Man Group concerts.


I am being a judgemental ass for a minute, let me just retract everything I said. Bing & Company are fine. Good songs can be overplayed though..


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Bono, a certifiable Frank fan, has only one CD in his collection.



Well theres lots of us from my generation (40-ish) that think U2 are the original poseurs; But hey, who am I to argue with success? I like him a as a world citizen and centralist activist though ...


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to keep the recommendations balance here - IMO, the audio quality on this disk is really bad and would recommend against buying this disk.



I agree with Ed... VERY disappointing audio quality, I haven't watched it again because of that. NOT recommended.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMHO Its music for people who generally dislike music. Talented singer for sure, but thats about as far as he goes for me.



How sad for you.


Listen to the arrangements. Frank hired the bands, the orchestras. The songwriters who wrote the songs were real pros. The arrangements were by talented conductors, played by real musicians with taste and style.


If you want to say that you do not like the music or stylings of Sinatra, then that is our opinion and you are entitled to it. But to make a generalized statement that it's for people who don't like music goes beyond opinion into insult.


Most everyone who posts on AVS likes music or they wouldn't be here. And I would venture a guess that many of us like, admire and respect Sinatra throughout most phases of his career.


He could nail a phrase or vocal performance ike no one before or since, and his timing was impeccable. A friend who worked with him on the "Duets" record told me that Frank came in to the studio to cut one of the tunes, put the headphones on and laid down three vocals for that particular track. He took the headphones off and said "You've got what you need" and left the studio.


No producer required. Frank knew that he nailed the essence of the performance in those three takes, and the engineer could cut and splice together what he needed to finish the tune. I don't know of one vocalist today that could pull that off.


And while I'm at it, Mannheim Steamroller (essentially, Chip Davis and Co.) rock the holidays, and their Christmas DVD is a perennial favorite in my house, along with the Trans Siberian Orchestra Christmas DVD. The Blue Man Group Complex Rock Tour Live is an incredible DVD, also a favorite in my house and one of my key demo discs for showing off the power of 5.1 and home theater.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No producer required. Frank knew that he nailed the essence of the performance in those three takes, and the engineer could cut and splice together what he needed to finish the tune. I don't know of one vocalist today that could pull that off.



Sinatra, if alive today, would be someone that Rick Rubin would want to work with in order to get the very best of the man in his twilight years as he did with Johnny Cash and now Neil Diamond. Incredible voice and some incredible recordings throughout his career.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sinatra, if alive today, would be someone that Rick Rubin would want to work with in order to get the very best of the man in his twilight years as he did with Johnny Cash and now Neil Diamond. Incredible voice and some incredible recordings throughout his career.



Those Capitol albums from the 50's and early 60's, now remastered, sound so punchy in the uptempo numbers and lush with strings in the slow songs, and that baritone voice on a decent stereo system pops out from the soundstage that you would swear he's right in the room with you. I never get tired of listening to the Come Dance With Me album--the quintessential swinging album. I just turned 46 btw, so I'm not some old Sinatra fogey who grew up a bobbysoxer....


----------



## bearhawk260

This sums up just about everything good in home theater. Would love to see concerts live, but the cost, crowds, and never ending rudeness of people dictate otherwise.


I'm off work, listening to music videos all day (EC - one more car, RW - in the flesh...) enough said...



Gilwave Wrote...

When Paul was touring and tickets were $500 apiece, I didn't take my wife to the show even though she's been a fan since 1964. Now, for $19.99 she can watch Paul whenever she likes. She enjoys it tremendously (as she does Party At the Palace, and Live 8, and U2 and Elton John and Rod Stewart and The Who - all bands that she's seen live and loved in her younger days.)


For me, that's one of the reasons I set up a home theatre in the first place. The last time we went to a Dave Matthews concert, we had to walk 3 miles from the parking lot to the venue (Giants Stadium). Long lines and security to get in. Sh*tty seats on the right side of the stage. Small video monitors facing us with small J-configured flying PA. Planes flying overhead from Newark Airport.


After 30 minutes, I turned to my wife and said "do you want to go grab a bottle of wine and watch "Listener Supported" back home?". She readily agreed. 3 miles back to the car through a litter-and-bottle strewn parking lot, 45 minute ride back home and we popped the DVD in and enjoyed a great show in the comfort of our own home, with superior sound and no long lines when the show was over!


I am getting too old to put up with the hassles of major venue concert perfomances (still love small, intimate club shows though), and having to tolerate obnoxiously loud mixes, limited line-of-sight visibility, and expensive food and beer.


SO even if I have to stretch out a 4:3 show to 16:9 (after all, why have all this line-doubling, over-scanning hardware and signal processing if not to optimize less-than-ideal video presentations?) it's still the best use of $19.99 to see that artist. When was the last time you spent $20 on concert tickets?


----------



## GW222

Could not agree more. great post! Thanks.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

It seems like every city has an acoustically ExCELLENT concert hall these days... and thats where I see concerts.


Whether it be the Rush at the rebuilt and acoustically fine Hollywood Bowl, or Jewel at the Sensuous Thousand Oaks Civic Center, or the upcoming David Gilmour at the acoustically near perfect Universal Ampitheater, concerts are still excellent experiences if you skip the stadiums


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with Ed... VERY disappointing audio quality, I haven't watched it again because of that. NOT recommended.



GilWave - I'm glad that you agree with me. I've posted that opinion here several times and it seems like nobody ever agrees with me. They start speculating whether my copy is defective or something wrong with my system. I think the fundamental problem is that people get too caught up with good music and a great performance and interpret that as a good recording.


Ed


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMHO Its music for people who generally dislike music. Talented singer for sure, but thats about as far as he goes for me.




Cole Porter must be rolling in his grave over that remark......


BTW, what happened to the picture? Hope its not on my account.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They start speculating whether my copy is defective or something wrong with my system. I think the fundamental problem is that people get too caught up with good music and a great performance and interpret that as a good recording.



Easy way out for some. If our copies are defective, then so are my ears. 1's and 0's are either there, or not. And there are 44,100 chances PER SECOND to get it right.


Nope - my guess is it was a bad recording, or it would have showed up as a live album back in the day.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The great thing about Paul (IF you're a McCartney fan) is the fact that he's been releasing a DVD (or a video that has been released on DVD later) for each tour he's gone on since returning to live performing when he released Flowers In The Dirt waaaay back when.
> 
> 
> Get Back
> 
> Paul Is Live
> 
> Back In The US
> 
> Live At Red Square
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping for an eventual release of Rockshow from the '76 tour, which was on laserdisc.



Agree re: Back in the US and Red Square. Get back is mediocre at best, Paul is Live is embarrrassing.


Would LOVE to see Wings at the Speed of Sound remastered in 5.1 with video sweetening. Also, Tripping the Live Fantastic would be great to see as a DVD as well.


-g


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Easy way out for some. If our copies are defective, then so are my ears. 1's and 0's are either there, or not. And there are 44,100 chances PER SECOND to get it right.
> 
> 
> Nope - my guess is it was a bad recording, or it would have showed up as a live album back in the day. With Freddie dead, somone figured any content was better than no content.



Oh no, not again.










There is nothing wrong with this recording. I have played this numerous times on my system for myself and others and the sound is excellent, nothing less than I would expect from Image Entertainment.

If it was that bad, I would think the rating at IMDB would be less than stellar. But with 64 votes giving it an 8.6/10, that tells me its not just me that thinks this DVD concert is not as bad as you two make it out to be.


Funny thing, out of *all* the members on this forum, you guys are both from Jersey....maybe an eastern thing?


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh no, not again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with this recording. I have played this numerous times on my system for myself and others and the sound is excellent, nothing less than I would expect from Image Entertainment.



Compared to what? A Night at the Opera? What is your reference 5.1 concert disc that you are using to declare this one excellent?



> Quote:
> If it was that bad, I would think the rating at IMDB would be less than stellar. But with 64 votes giving it an 8.6/10, that tells me its not just me that thinks this DVD concert is not as bad as you two make it out to be.



64 votes?!?? Out of how many copies sold? What does the "M" in IMDB stand for - Music? No - Movies.



> Quote:
> Funny thing, out of *all* the members on this forum, you guys are both from Jersey....maybe an eastern thing?



Low blow. Perhaps we hear better on the East Coast. Or perhaps we hold Concert DVDs to a higher standard out here.


I have hundreds of Concert DVDs, I am in the recording industry, and I know a good mix when I hear it - and this DVD does NOT contain a good mix, by anyone's estimation. Put it up against Peter Gabriel, Roger Waters, David Gilmour, Paul McCartney, The Eagles, Paul Simon, or any other reference Concert DVDs mentioned on these boards and you will find it pales by comparison.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have hundreds of Concert DVDs, I am in the recording industry, and I know a good mix when I hear it - and this DVD does NOT contain a good mix, by anyone's estimation. Put it up against Peter Gabriel, Roger Waters, David Gilmour, Paul McCartney, The Eagles, Paul Simon, or any other reference Concert DVDs mentioned on these boards and you will find it pales by comparison.



I happen to think the sound is perfectly fine. I think it's better then Growing Up Live, but not as good as The Eagles, the Simon one in Paris (forgot the name) or Roger Waters.


You don't like it, great, don't listen to it. Others here, including me, think it sounds pretty good. So your attempt at making your opinion universal


> Quote:
> this DVD does NOT contain a good mix, by anyone's estimation



fails and


> Quote:
> you will find it pales in comparison



is also inaccurate. I respect your opinion, but you might want to consider not telling others what opinions they should have.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I happen to think the sound is perfectly fine.



Then I am happy for you. My beef was that Yosh claimed the sound was "excellent", and in that case I ask "compared to what?"



> Quote:
> You don't like it, great, don't listen to it.



I don't. And I won't. I am only sorry that I spent the money on it, as I love The Who, have seen them many times live and I wanted it to kick ass, and it doesn't.



> Quote:
> Others here, including me, think it sounds pretty good. So your attempt at making your opinion universal fails I respect your opinion, but you might want to consider not telling others what opinions they should have.



I am not telling you what kind of opinion to have, only trying to quantify the AQ of this disc or the sake of the thread title. If you say you like it, fine. You say it sounds "pretty good", fine. But when someone says it is "excellent", I have to question their judgement and their point of reference, because it clearly is not excellent.


And IMHO, with the technology available today and the mix engineers with surround chops out there, just good enough isn't good enough when it comes to a legendary band like The Who.


----------



## David James

GilWave:

What got me interested and why I finally responded was when it was said the sound was "really bad". I may not have golden ears but I know what really bad sounds like, it sounds like my Musikladen DVD's.


In the spectrum of quality, from bad to reference, once the quality gets to "good enough", I don't worry much about it, I just enjoy it. The difference between pretty good and excellent, to me, is not enough to worry about.


Sound quality is subjective and at least for me, the concert is what draws me, not the quality. I admit, the better the sound the more I'll enjoy the concert. But I'm not going to ignore the Musikladen DVD with classic songs by Johnny Winter, Deep Purple or Humble Pie just because the sound is sub par. Likewise, I would hate to see a fan, or potential fan, of the Who not enjoy this performance based on, what I see, are overly harsh comments on the sound.


Oh, and I would recommend the Musikladen DVD's for fans of the bands


----------



## ekb

See - I told you everyone will jump on this.


But just to repeat myself from a while back - There are no dynamics on this recording. Very compressed. Very flat. The vinyl record Who's Next is much more dynamic. And you can't even hear the bass guitar much of the time.


Also, a little nit pick - wouldn't the DVD be sampled at 48 kHz (not 44.1kHz) and compressed via DD.


Ed


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would hate to see a fan, or potential fan, of the Who not enjoy this performance based on, what I see, are overly harsh comments on the sound.



Fair enough David. Good point.



> Quote:
> Oh, and I would recommend the Musikladen DVD's for fans of the bands



Major fans, yes. For archival interest. The MusikLaden discs are hard to bear on a decent Home Theater set up when you are used to more recent feature-laden (pun intended) concert DVDs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, a little nit pick - wouldn't the DVD be sampled at 48 kHz (not 44.1kHz) and compressed via DD



It would depend on the source material. Either way, you would have 44,100 or 48,000 chances per second to get it right.


----------



## GilWave

Okay, just finished watching "Loggins and Messina - Sitting In Again At The Santa Barbara Bowl"


NOW we're talking!! Beautiful PQ shot at a beautiful venue. Excellent backing band, with lots of horns and percussion. L&M still got it, hamonies sound good and both are in great voice.


Recorded by Guy Charbonneau (Le Mobile) and mixed in DTS Surround by Elliot Scheiner.


Nice packaging with a review from Pete Fornatale, and a nicely-filmed bonus set from 1973 Midnight Special show (with so-so stereo audio).


$16 well spent, will watch over and over again especially when the wife has girlfriends over (she loves the SXRD and surround setup for concert discs).


This is my kind of Concert DVD - each and every aspect of the show, mix, production, duplication and packaging considered by the artist and producer for our viewing and listening pleasure.


Highly recommended.


-g


----------



## Yosh70

Dont you think its funny that only 2 people on this forum find this concert bad sounding and you're both from Jersey? You guys both buy the DVD at the same store?









Unless there's more out there that haven't spoken up, I'd have to say that there is either something wrong with the DVD or your setup.


I only have about 25 concerts, I'm NOT in the recording industry but I do know a good sounding DVD when I hear it. The bass is a little subdued but the drums are dynamic, the guitar work by Pete is clear and robust and Rogers voice is not what it was 20 years ago but still can belt it out pretty good.


I dont buy concerts that dont sound good altho some of PQ on a few of them could be better. In my small collection, some of them are both The Eagles concerts, Boz Scaggs, Billy Idol and James Taylor. I am not claiming to be an expert here but I think I can pick out a bad recording if I hear one.

** Case in point : The Tragically Hip Live in Toronto, PQ very good, AQ very dull, no seperation.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dont you think its funny that only 2 people on this forum find this concert bad sounding and you're both from Jersey?



Settle down there Yoshi - just because only 2 of us spoke up does not mean we are the only ones who think it is sub-par. There are over 10,000 members of AVS Forum - how many of those actually bought the DVD and then played it? And of those, how many have seen this thread?



> Quote:
> Unless there's more out there that haven't spoken up, I'd have to say that there is either something wrong with the DVD or your setup.



There is nothing wrong with the DVD - it just isn't a great recording nor a great mix.


As for my rig - Focal SM8 Left and Right and Sub, Cambridge Soundworks Center and L/R Surrounds, Pioneer Elite DVL-91 DVD player S/PDIF Digital Audio out into a Pioneer Elite AV Receiver, with Component Video out to a 50" Sony SXRD. Every other DVD mentioned positively in my posts sounds incredible. So no, it's not my set up.


For the sake of the integrity of my posts, I'll go dig it out and play it again and be more specific about exactly what is wrong and why I think it is not up to snuff.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Settle down there Yoshi - just because only 2 of us spoke up does not mean we are the only ones who think it is sub-par.



Thats twice you quoted me and didnt include the smilie I placed as well. I'm half joking, thinking its kind of humorous.....obviously you dont, Gilly.


----------



## pg_rider

Feel the love.....











Anyway, just checked out the Alison Krauss and Union Station concert DVD based on opinions here and am simply beside myself. I don't know what's better -- the audio/video quality of the disc, or the sheer talent of the performers. My goodness... I'm truly blown away by this concert, and I'm NOT a country/bluegrass fan (although I did love Man of Constant Sorrow from O Brother







). The amazing singing and playing transcends the "style" of the music to a point where ANYONE who appreciates a good performance will enjoy this one, probably even metalheads! Reminds me of The Eagles' Hell Freezes Over -- the sheer and utter talent of the band rises above the genre. The fact that the band members have an easy, enjoyable manner about them (and that Alison is kind of hot) is just icing on the cake. So glad I got this one...


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats twice you quoted me and didnt include the smilie I placed as well. I'm half joking, thinking its kind of humorous.....obviously you dont, Gilly.



You put the smiley after the "You guys both buy the DVD at the same store?" - I didn't quote that part. And yes, I take this very seriously, especially when you call my set-up into question, like I'm some kinda of idiot and can't tell a good sounding DVD from a mediocre one. That, plus you're only half-joking, which means you're half-serious.


Now, pg_rider here has it right. Alison Krauss DVD is EXCELLENT, and The Who at Royal Albert Hall is not. Simple comparative method.


pg, I couldn't agree with you more re: that disc, you said it all. And yeah, she is kinda hot, in a very comfortable way - like you'd like to hang out with her too and let her tell stories all night. She seems real down-to-earth.


I bought this DVD as a gift for Kooster McAllister of the Record Plant Remote. He has worked with Alison and knows Jerry Douglas - he says they are all amazing players and great people to know.


SO there ya go - enjoy it. Do you have Down the Mountain on DVD?


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agree re: Back in the US and Red Square. Get back is mediocre at best, Paul is Live is embarrrassing.
> 
> 
> Would LOVE to see Wings at the Speed of Sound remastered in 5.1 with video sweetening. Also, Tripping the Live Fantastic would be great to see as a DVD as well.
> 
> 
> -g



Unfortunately I don't see that ever happening since the Get Back DVD was taken from the same tour the Tripping The Live Fantastic CD came from. Great set!


I don't wanna THINK about how many ways I've bought Speed Of Sound over the years......vinyl, 8 track, first CD pressing, then as an import.....and I'm thinking there is at least one more CD variation out there as well, from when Macca's catalog was rereleased with additional tracks. Some of these I own, some I didn't buy over.


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Feel the love.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just checked out the Alison Krauss and Union Station concert DVD based on opinions here and am simply beside myself. I don't know what's better -- the audio/video quality of the disc, or the sheer talent of the performers. My goodness... I'm truly blown away by this concert, and I'm NOT a country/bluegrass fan (although I did love Man of Constant Sorrow from O Brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The amazing singing and playing transcends the "style" of the music to a point where ANYONE who appreciates a good performance will enjoy this one, probably even metalheads! Reminds me of The Eagles' Hell Freezes Over -- the sheer and utter talent of the band rises above the genre. The fact that the band members have an easy, enjoyable manner about them (and that Alison is kind of hot) is just icing on the cake. So glad I got this one...



I think I might get this on your recommendation.

Have you any pictures of this Alison woman?


----------



## cappra

Actually, Allison did not have such a great makeup artist for that concert, which by the way is excellent and one of my favorites. You should see her now, all cityfied, hair change, and hot!


----------



## Gecko85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigSamuel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I might get this on your recommendation.
> 
> Have you any pictures of this Alison woman?



Here you go: http://images.google.com/images?q=Al...=Search+Images


----------



## Distorted

Alison is not the great beauty of a, say, Faith Hill or Shania Twain until she starts singing, then I fall in love every time. Her band is about as good a group of musicians as you can find, including violinist, Krauss. Jerry Douglas on Dobro is in that very highest echelon of musicians that all the other musicians in his genre kneel before.


I am hoping that Kathy Mattea will produce her act on DVD sometime soon, as I saw her perform this summer, and she put on an excellent show with her band that rivals that of Alison Krauss even if Mattea may be one step below Ali as a singer. Mattea had a drummer that did things with a simple stretched skin that had my jaw on the floor. He also had the strangest kit I have ever seen for a drummer. Variety is a premium for a full DVD performance in my estimation, and Mattea's set had much of that. Why, one song her keyboard player started playing a bass flute. I haven't heard one of those since Henry Mancini used to feature it. A bass flute in a country band? Amazing.


----------



## squonk

Alison Kraus has an incredibly beautiful voice, she's a great fiddler, and her albums are audiophile quality. The fact that she is nice looking is icing on the cake. I liked her and Union Station long before Man of Constant Sorrow made bluegrass an "in" thing. Their concerts are examples of impeccable musicianship. Great stuff.


----------



## airunz

Just watched:

Jack Johnson - A Weekend At The Greek & Live In Japan. I only watched the 1st DVD and is was pretty cool. This guy produces some really great music. The PQ was not outstanding but better than average.


Coldplay - Live 2003. Again, Coldplay has great tunes but I couldn't stand the MTV music video feel and the camera angle jumps. Made it exremely difficult to judge the PQ.


Blind Melon - Live at the Metro. On the back of this DVD it reads "By the time they took the stage at the Cabaret Metro in Chicago in the fall of 1995, Blind Melon were full-fledged stars. Having entered the charts and the music public consciousness with one of the most infectious pop hits of the area, they were out to prove themselves to a newfound audience as an ensemble of bona fide musicians. This inspired set would be one of the last shows they performed together, and it remians a fitting snapshot into the legacy of this singular band."

Once again, the music is great in IMO. Shannon Hoon puts on a damn good show. Since it was filmed in 1995 the PQ is nothing to write home about.


----------



## Travis R

U2 -Go Home - Live From Slain Castle is AWESOME


----------



## pg_rider

So the local Media Play is going out of business and has all their DVDs at 40% off so I grabbed four concerts yesterday.


-- Live 8, which you all know about already. Very good in all regards (PQ, SQ, performances, etc).


-- Billy Idol Storytellers... this is definitely a diamond in the rough! Only watched a few songs but the sound was great and damn Billy can actually sing live! Seemed like he was on something though; during his between-song banter he was real fidgety and strange-acting. Anyway, a great disc that I never would have bought if I hadn't seen a positive review in this thread.


-- Peter Cetera Live. I love Peter Cetera, and this one was only like $8, so I went for it in spite of my doubts from looking at the box. Sure enough, the PQ is pretty awful. 4x3, and very poor, almost blurry. On the other hand, the 5.1 mix isn't bad. Unforunately, his voice is a bit flat on several songs (although very good in others). Finally, he performs with an orchestra on many songs and it makes the performance almost boring. Still, if you're a fan it's a chance to see him sing live (something I haven't been able to find til now).


-- Rick Springfield Live and Kickin. Now THIS is what I'm talking about!







He was my favorite singer growing up in the 80s, and this disc captures him at his peak in 1982 touring his Success Hasn't Spoiled Me Yet album. Now, the PQ obviously isn't the strong point of this disc. And in truth, the 5.1 audio is probably only above average. The great thing is the performance -- he was definitely at the top of his game; maybe his acting experience is what allows him to come across so smooth. Tons of energy and fun! I sometimes wondered though if the vocals were dubbed in after the fact. It's definitely him singing live, but it almost sounds too good if you know what I mean -- here he is running around going crazy, yet the vocals are very steady. If it truly is him singing live, then I'm very impressed!


----------



## outlier2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -- Billy Idol Storytellers... this is definitely a diamond in the rough! Only watched a few songs but the sound was great and damn Billy can actually sing live! Seemed like he was on something though; during his between-song banter he was real fidgety and strange-acting. Anyway, a great disc that I never would have bought if I hadn't seen a positive review in this thread.-



Yeah, I was one of the ones plugging this gem and I've yet to hear anyone complain about it once they hear it. Billy is clearly on something but it doesn't affect the music. I used to fast forward through the banter, after the first viewing, then I found somewhere buried in the menu the option to watch the music only and it skips the banter for you. I only found it after watching it maybe 15 times with the scan button.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, what happened to the picture? Hope its not on my account.



That was a picture of a character from Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Cletis

The "Live From Austin Texas" series of dvd's is great. I have the Hiatt, Yoakum, Thompson, Earle, Williams and Son Volt dvd's and will get the Cash soon.


Some other live concert dvd favorites:

Last Waltz

Led Zepplin

David Gilmour

John Prine - Sessions on W. 54th

Stevie Ray Vaughn Live in Austin

Sade - Lovers Live


The greatest annoyance is "live concert" dvd's that intersperse interviews with the band in between songs, rather than putting them on a separate track. This feature ruins otherwise great concert dvd's by EmmyLou Harris (Spyboy) and Drive By Truckers for me.


----------



## buzz

I feel compelled to jump into the fray on this one







My thoughts on this dvd from what I remember ( haven't watched it in a while) is that the sound quality was very good, the mix not so good. I am wondering if people are just using terminology that others are not familiar with & are talking about two different things & misunderstanding each other. I remember thinking the drums were just to far back in the mix & that kept it from being really a great disk.


Anyways I am going to try to give it another listen this weekend & maybe come back and fan the flames some more!










By the way gilwave, I couldn't agree with you more about the loggins & messina disk. I wrote about that one some pages back & I think it is one of the finest!



buzz


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

IMHO "The Who Live at Royal Abert Hall" audio quaility is somewhat inbetween "Trash" and "excellent". I thought both the performance and the production was decent but uninspiring ... Who fans could easily overlook its faults though, its not t-h-a-t bad.










I remember buying "Bruce Springsteen Live at NYC" about the same time, and was amazed at how much more dynamic the Bruce disk sounded...


----------



## gbaby

For me, the best concert DVDs for 2005 for sonic and entertainment value are:


1. Earth Wind & Fire and Chicago Live

2. Boz Scaggs Greatest Hits Live


Doesn't get much better than these two.


----------



## Iwanthd

The solution for those that have a problem with the AQ of Who at Royal Albert Hall is to turn it up LOUDER, the way it is meant to be played


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iwanthd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The solution for those that have a problem with the AQ of Who at Royal Albert Hall is to turn it up LOUDER, the way it is meant to be played



thanks, that's real helpful.


If the mix is bad, it will still be bad, just louder.


I watched Alison Krauss and Union Station Live again this weekend with some cousins that hadn't seen it yet. It's my 8th viewing, and I'm still finding things to oooh and ahhh about. I can't imagine watching TWARAH 3 times, let alone 8.


I got my wife the new Who Tommy & Quadrohphenia Live for Christmas. She's going to spend some time at her girlfriends out of town later this week, so I intend to fire up Tommy and Royal Albert Hall and compare performances, PQ and most importantly SQ so I'll know whether I need to have my hearing checked.


-g


----------



## TBert

Ok, haven't posted for a while but picked up this dvd today and blew me away:


Todd Rundren: Liars Live

DD 5.1, 2 hrs. long.


Package says ratio is 16:9 but it is fullscreen


What can you say when one of your favorite artists puts out a dvd that you just stumble upon New Years eve and take it home and plan to fire it up and listen to a couple of songs just to test the sound and video quality and end up not moving for 2 hours except to pause it and fix a nice stiff crown and soda and enjoy the show.


P.S. I had and earlier post in case you want to make sure and check out my taste.


Happy New Year All


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched Alison Krauss and Union Station ... I'm still finding things to oooh and ahhh about.
> 
> -g



Like ohhing and ahhing about Alison's horribly caked on makeup?










Just kidding







This disk does bore me to tears though...


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -- Rick Springfield Live and Kickin. Now THIS is what I'm talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was my favorite singer growing up in the 80s, and this disc captures him at his peak in 1982 touring his Success Hasn't Spoiled Me Yet album. Now, the PQ obviously isn't the strong point of this disc. And in truth, the 5.1 audio is probably only above average. The great thing is the performance -- he was definitely at the top of his game; maybe his acting experience is what allows him to come across so smooth. Tons of energy and fun! I sometimes wondered though if the vocals were dubbed in after the fact. It's definitely him singing live, but it almost sounds too good if you know what I mean -- here he is running around going crazy, yet the vocals are very steady. If it truly is him singing live, then I'm very impressed!


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like ohhing and ahhing about Alison's horribly caked on makeup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disk does bore me to tears though...



Yes, we know. You mention it every time this disk gets mentioned here. Of course, there is a hell of a lot of crap that you continually rave about that I would that I would throw in the garbage before I would put it in my DVD player but I figure to each his own and don't feel the need to run down your (sometimes very questionable) tastes in music.


----------



## tjennings

AKUS Live and Heart Alive in Seattle by far get the most play time of my 50 concert DVDs... I think both are simply OUTSTANDING concerts in every respect.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like ohhing and ahhing about Alison's horribly caked on makeup?



Her inner beauty shines through - I didn't notice the makeup even in high def.



> Quote:
> Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disk does bore me to tears though...



I'm sorry you feel that way. I found the performances and musicianship incredible, and I am not of fan of this genre.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjennings* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AKUS Live and Heart Alive in Seattle by far get the most play time of my 50 concert DVDs... I think both are simply OUTSTANDING concerts in every respect.



I have about 50 DVD concerts and I would say that AKUS has gotten the most play of all of them, so I must like it.










Next probably would be Clapton One More Car, One More Rider and then the Boz Scaggs disk that some mentioned a couple pages back.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would that I would throw in the garbage before I would put it in my DVD player but I figure to each his own and don't feel the need to run down your (sometimes very questionable) tastes in music.



No need to personally attack me, I actually own Union Station, and a few other country/bluegrass titles, this is one of those titles thats is really well produced, and I think it gets rave reviews here because of its high audio and video quality. What I found was the material seems lacking, and the the theater is garish.


A MUCH better DVD in this Genre IMHO is *"The Chieftains: Down the Old Plank Road - The Nashville Sessions (2000)"* which has Alison Kraus as well as 20 other majorly excellent players ( Earl Scraggs, Patty Griffen, Emilou Harris, Ricky Scaggs) just playing their heart out in this beautiful theater ... and they have this spectacular show put together that switches between a full 20 piece Oprey style orchestra, to intimite duets, virtuoso picking, and country dancers periodically spicing up the show,but never overpowering the music.


----------



## ekb

I was blasting 2 disks last night that sound very good but almost never get mentioned here. They are Pretenders Loose in L.A. and Meatloaf with Melbourne Symphany Orchestra. The Meatloaf one is also one of the best video quality DVDs and his performance and that of his female backup singers is 120%. Highly recommended. The Pretenders really rock for about 2 hours. Also recommended.


These disks should be compared with disks like The Who Royal Albert Hall that so many think are good audio quality. There's a world of difference.


Ed


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Pretenders really rock for about 2 hours. Also recommended.



What era Pretenders is it?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What era Pretenders is it?



It probably covers most of their history because it seems like a greatest hits DVD. Certainly there is a lot of the early stuff. But I can't really give you a better answer than this because I'm not really that big of a Pretenders fan. I mention the DVD because it's good rock music and it's recorded well. Believe it or not, I'd rather listen to well recorded music that I'm not a fan of than lousy recordings of my favourite bands










Ed


----------



## VanMark

After the controversy raised by my comments that I thoroughly enjoyed The Who Live at the Royal Albert Hall, I went out and picked up Alison Kraus + Union Station.


I'll agree that the audio mix on the Alison Kraus DVD is several notches above The Who, I may go so far as to say that the Alison Kraus mix is probably the best I've ever heard.


I still think that The Who Live at the Royal Albert Hall is a pretty good concert DVD. Certainly better than a lot that I've seen, and while I wouldn't call it a reference quality sound mix, it's still enjoyable. When I'm watching a concert DVD, I'm listening to the performances of the artists on stage, and unless the mix is really bad I wouldn't give a second thought to the work of the sound engineer. I'd much rather sit back and enjoy a good show.


For those who would say "well this is a discussion about great concert DVDs, not mediocre ones" I have to point out that the video component of the show is an important part of the experience and I agree with JohnR_IN_LA regarding Alison's makeup. It looked like she was wearing some kind of plaster mask! I don't know how anyone could not notice that, especially if the show was viewed in HD! Additionally, there were many points in the show when I thought that the video quality was several notches below what I would consider reference quality.


Nevertheless, I thoroughly enjoyed the Alison Kraus + Union Station DVD and I am happy to have it in my collection. I will continue to watch The Who Live at Royal Albert Hall, and will certainly enjoy it as much as I did the first time I watched it.


I will not lurk on this board, seeking to lash out against anyone who wants to say how much they enjoy a particular concert DVD if I don't think it's the pinnacle of reference software. Instead, I will take their recommendation into consideration, and continue to enjoy concerts from my own personal front row seat.


Mark


----------



## gerhard911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What era Pretenders is it?



It was shot after their 2002 album "Loose Screw", which I thought was very good. I would also highly recommend the "Loose In L.A." DVD. I believe it was shot in HD and the PQ, SQ & performance are all top notch IMO.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VanMark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those who would say "well this is a discussion about great concert DVDs, not mediocre ones" I have to point out that the video component of the show is an important part of the experience and I agree with JohnR_IN_LA regarding Alison's makeup. It looked like she was wearing some kind of plaster mask! I don't know how anyone could not notice that, especially if the show was viewed in HD!




Given a choice between seeing Green Day in really bad eyeliner and Alison Krauss with too much makeup, I'll take the latter.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

You dont like Green Day Bullet In a Bible?

65,000 brits meets a razor sharp rock band with a killer song catalog... Dude!


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You dont like Green Day Bullet In a Bible?
> 
> 65,000 brits meets a razor sharp rock band with a killer song catalog... Dude!



I didn't say I didn't like Green Day. I just don't care for thier bad eyeliner.


How can I not like a band that has written the Suite Madame Blue for this generation with American Idiot?


----------



## Videopark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VanMark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll agree that the audio mix on the Alison Kraus DVD is several notches above The Who, I may go so far as to say that the Alison Kraus mix is probably the best I've ever heard.
> 
> Mark



I agree. Excellent recording.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was shot after their 2002 album "Loose Screw", which I thought was very good. I would also highly recommend the "Loose In L.A." DVD. I believe it was shot in HD and the PQ, SQ & performance are all top notch IMO.



Thanks Gerhard, I'll pick it up.


----------



## Distorted

I caught part of a broadcast of the "50th Anniversary of the Fender Stratocaster Tribute Concert" on HDnet from DirectTV this past weekend. In looking around I see that there is a dvd of the concert available on Amazon. As I was watching it on HD, I cannot say what the dvd looks like, and the sound I was getting was probably not as good as on the disc, but some of the performances were outstanding. I have to preference any assessments of musical quality of performances of the majority of the music on this concert with the admission that I view it mostly as an outsider and an unfamiliarity with the performers. None the less, I was greatly impressed, and if any true fans have seen this concert I would like your opinions. Below is a list of the tracks from the dvd, because one problem with the show was that many of the performers were simply shoved on without any indication of who they were. You may know, but I did not.


I missed the first two hours of the show which was listed on the guide as lasting four hours.


Tracklisting

THE CRICKETS

Peggy Sue Maybe Baby (with Brian May)

I Fought The Law (with Brian May)

Oh Boy (with Brian May)


That'll Be The Day (w/ Brian May & Ron Wood)

HANK MARVIN

The Rise And Fall Of Flingel Bunt

Sleepwalk Apache

THERESA ANDERSON

I'm On My Way Country Boy (with Albert Lee)

MIKE RUTHERFORD

& PAUL CARRACK

How Long All Along The Watchtower

While My Guitar Gently Weeps

I Can't Dance

GARY MOORE

Red House

JAMIE CULLUM

Angel

AMY WINEHOUSE

Stronger Than Me

PAUL ROGERS

Muddy Water Blues

Drinking (featuring Jasmine & Steve Rodgers)

Alright Now (with Brian May)

Can't Get Enough (with Joe Walsh)

JOE WALSH

Funk 49 Life's Been Good

Life In the Fast Lane Rocky Mountain Way

PHIL MANZENERA

6pm

DAVE GILMOUR

Marooned Coming Back To Life Sorrow

RONNIE WOOD

Ohh La La

FINALE:

(ALL FEATURED PERFORMERS)

Stay With Me
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...v=glance&n=130 


Incidentally, the artist identified as Gary Moore, damned near burned his axe up in his version of Red House. I was enthralled.


I see that Gary Moore has his own dvd from a 1990 Montreux performance, which I may have to pick up.


----------



## colossus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I caught part of a broadcast of the "50th Anniversary of the Fender Stratocaster Tribute Concert" on HDnet from DirectTV this past weekend.
> 
> Incidentally, the artist identified as Gary Moore, damned near burned his axe up in his version of Red House. I was enthralled.



Agreed- Gary Moore was fantastic!


----------



## Ron Party




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see that Gary Moore has his own dvd from a 1990 Montreux performance, which I may have to pick up.



Change "may have to" to "must". It is excellent.


---------------------------------

Ron Party


----------



## PedroV

The DVD title is: *The Stratpack live in Concert*

It was a 2004 concert celebrating 50 years of the Fender Stratocaster at London's Wembley arena featuring some of the worlds great guitarists.


I have the DVD and IMO it's a great concert with outstanding musicians. Pic quality is good for a live concert and sound is great in DTS. My favorite track is that of Gary Moore. I play it all the time. It's one of the best performances of red house IMO. Seeing him coming to the stage and cranking up the volume on the guitar amp up to the point of distortion, warns us of what is coming.









Paul Rogers is also very good as vocalist. Last but not the least David Gilmour is up to his usual standards.


For those of you who enjoyed *Gary Moore* and like the blues I can recommend his DVD *live at Montreux*. Pic quality is not so good (old concert from 1990/1997) but the musical content is great. His guitar duets with Albert Collins are a joy to hear. He plays all the classics like Still got the blues, Parisienne Walkways, King of the blues, Too tired, Cold cold feeling.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How can I not like a band that has written the Suite Madame Blue for this generation with American Idiot?



LOL yep, and Green Day performs that album with the energy of AC/DC in their prime. What powerful players...


The only other concert DVD that was this addictive to me, was "In The Flesh", and for a simple punk-radio band to challenge Waters is almost blasphemy


----------



## kevin j

The Pretenders concert on the Loose in LA dvd has been shown on INHD in the past btw.


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedroV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The DVD title is: *The Stratpack live in Concert*
> 
> It was a 2004 concert celebrating 50 years of the Fender Stratocaster at London's Wembley arena featuring some of the worlds great guitarists.
> 
> 
> .



Looks like a great DVD but I have never seen it before. Is it only available on internets sites like Amazon?


----------



## Andy-Man

Even though over twenty years old, I still have been waiting for a release of the 1982 "Speak of the Devil" concert (Ozzy doing Sabbath tunes). The live album was absolutely great and I am thinking that it must have been filmed as well as audio recorded. Has anyone ever run across such a release (not the 1982 "Diary of a madman" tour that was released under the speak of the devil title in Japan.


----------



## clmojo

It is on film somewhere. I can recall MTV aired way back when they played music, but when they used to have the Saturday Night Concert at like 11 or 12 at night. I have been longing for that aswell.


----------



## kezug

Has anyone seen the new DVD Concert for U2 that was filmed in Chicago? I am curious as to the PQ and SQ of this new release.


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new DVD Concert for U2 that was filmed in Chicago? I am curious as to the PQ and SQ of this new release.



If you search this thread, I believe that it was thumbs up on all counts. I got it from Santa but have not had a chance to see it yet.


----------



## outlier2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new DVD Concert for U2 that was filmed in Chicago? I am curious as to the PQ and SQ of this new release.




Okay, I have 2 other U2 concert DVD's (Elevation tour and Slane Castle) and this is the best technical reproduction but not the best DVD in my opinion. Frankly, the limitation is Bono. His voice is shot for the concert and this dramatically affects the overall performance. You first notice his voice problems on Beautiful Day and it just goes downhill from there. At one point, in mid song, he talks about the 'frog' in his throat. You can hear him clipping the long notes to avoid more damage.


That being said, the Chicago concert is easiy the best PQ and SQ. The musicianship is tight and the edge's guitar tone is the best of the three concerts. Performance wise though, Slane Castle is a spiritual performance with tens of thousands of Irish connecting in a way that is tangible even from a DVD disk. The band is clearly into this performance. On the Elevation disk, you get a 4:3 video but good production qualities overall. I think a better mix of songs than the Vertigo-heavy Chicago performance and a more intimate peformance overall.


So my rankings:


Sound: 1. Chicago, 2. Elevation, 3. Slane Castle (All are above average)

Performance: 1 Slane Castle, 2. Elevation, 3. Chicago

Video: 1. Chicago, 2 Slane Castle 3. Elevation

Audience: 1. Slane Castle, 2. Elevation, 3 Chicago

Song selection: 1. Slane Castle, 2. Elevation, 3. Chicago

Direction: 1. Chicago 2. Elevation, 3. Slane Castle


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VanMark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still think that The Who Live at the Royal Albert Hall is a pretty good concert DVD. Certainly better than a lot that I've seen, and while I wouldn't call it a reference quality sound mix, it's still enjoyable. When I'm watching a concert DVD, I'm listening to the performances of the artists on stage, and unless the mix is really bad I wouldn't give a second thought to the work of the sound engineer. I'd much rather sit back and enjoy a good show.



Well, after all the pro comments on this disc I put it on this morning, kids and wife out of the house. Set it to DTS 5.1, set the levels comfortably loud (-9dB) and went though it song-by-song.


Folks, this is not a good recording nor a good performance. Roger's voice is shot, John's bass sounds at times clipped and overly loud, at times soft and almost non-existent in the mix. Peter's electric guitar tone is just awful, the acoustic guitar tracks marginally better. The keyboards are a mess and the drums definition sounds somewhere between tin cans and cardboard tubes. Almost every track is distorted. Listen to how the cymbal crashes come in and out on 5:15, or just listen to John's bass solo on that tune - the recording quality is just terrible - I suspect due to the way John had his amp set up, but that shouldn't matter as the engineer would have had both a direct track and mic'd track to work with.


The Who's performance overall is uninspired, and there is an overabundance of Townshend solo material. The mix is muddy and at times incoherent. This may have more to do with the less than stellar recording than any fault of the mix engineer. You cannot polish a turd.


Look at The Who's (what's left of them) performance on the Live 8 set - everyone is in top form and eager to perform. Pete Townshend hasn't been so animated or sounded so good in years. The recording and mix quality are very good, especially Townshend's guitar tone.


Compare The Who at Albert Hall with Cream at Albert Hall - you can't blame the acoustics of the hall.


Now, if you enjoy The Who Live at Royal Albert Hall, than I am happy for you and you've gotten your money's worth. But to catergorize its AQ as great or excellent is a disservice to AVS Forum members who haven't bought it yet.


I wish I could say that the recently-released Who Tommy and Quadrophenia Live set is much better - but it is not. It is a different quality recording all together - not as bad (the guitars and vocals sound much better, and the horn section is well-represented) but the bass is muddy and the overall mix lacks instrumental definition. The band is 11 years younger and their enthusiasm level is greater - amazing since they're playing Tommy for the umpteenth time. I find this set more enjoyable, even thought the PQ is not as good as Albert Hall and it's in 4:3. IMHO it is better investment of Who concert DVD dollars than Albert Hall.


To each his own. I am a Who fan since the '60s, have seen them live many times and expect great things from them, their management, sound crew and recording personnel. For me to be disappointed is not sour grapes, defective DVDs or improper audio set up. I may be more critical than some, but that is only because my expectations are high as there is no reason, with audio and video technology where they have been for the last 20 years for there to be mediocre live concert presentations.


I hope Dweezil Zappa does his father justice when he releases Roxy and Elsewhere in 5.1 this year. Frank was an anal retentive lunatic when it came to capturing his live performances, typically recording each and every show of a tour. Then we should have a proper example of "capturing the moment" while retaining exceptional AQ.


-gil


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy-Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even though over twenty years old, I still have been waiting for a release of the 1982 "Speak of the Devil" concert (Ozzy doing Sabbath tunes). The live album was absolutely great and I am thinking that it must have been filmed as well as audio recorded. Has anyone ever run across such a release (not the 1982 "Diary of a madman" tour that was released under the speak of the devil title in Japan.



I would rather see Randy Rhodes footage










I saw Ozzy twice back then, but Randy had died, and Brad was guitarist


... but watching young "lightning hands" metal guitarists showoff to Ozzy and Sabbath tunes was just awesome....


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Folks, this is not a good recording nor a good performance. Roger's voice is shot, John's bass sounds at times clipped and overly loud, at times soft and almost non-existent in the mix. Peter's electric guitar tone is just awful, the acoustic guitar tracks marginally better. The keyboards are a mess and the drums definition sounds somewhere between tin cans and cardboard tubes. Almost every track is distorted. Listen to how the cymbal crashes come in and out on 5:15, or just listen to John's bass solo on that tune --gil



Yea I remember not being impressed by the performance either ....


----------



## himey

The best performance by the WHO I have seen on video is Live at the Isle of Wight 1970...My favorite live audio performance is Live at Leeds remastered CD. That CD sounds great! I wonder if any video from Leeds is around?


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best performance by the WHO I have seen on video is Live at the Isle of Wight 1970...My favorite live audio performance is Live at Leeds remastered CD. That CD sounds great! I wonder if any video from Leeds is around?



I keep returning to my Who Rocks America Japanese import laserdisc, supposed to be their "farewell" concert filmed in Toronto, 1982. Crisp, tight, great sounding and looking concert that for me is my demonstration Who concert.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjennings* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AKUS Live and Heart Alive in Seattle by far get the most play time of my 50 concert DVDs... I think both are simply OUTSTANDING concerts in every respect.



I just watched Alive in Seattle again after reading your post.


It's a good disk, Ann hasn't looked this good in a long time, but where is the original band, and why no LFE channel? 5.0 Dolby and DTS?


I love the Dog and Butterfly tracks especially. PQ and AQ are very good, I just miss Howard and would have liked true 5.1 Surround, otherwise great disc. Thanks tjennings!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but where is the original band, and why no LFE channel? 5.0 Dolby and DTS?



I've commented on this several times before. I think that 5.0 makes more sense than 5.1 on music concerts. What do you put in the 0.1 channel? The bass should simply be part of the full spectrums of the 5 channels.


Ed


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've commented on this several times before. I think that 5.0 makes more sense than 5.1 on music concerts. What do you put in the 0.1 channel? The bass should simply be part of the full spectrums of the 5 channels.



I would agree, except that at a concert there are typically subwoofers in the PA system, and they are fed low bass frequencies, usually below 65Hz. (Stand in the front row at any major rock show these days and you can feel it.)


I would like to opportunity to decide how much of that signal I want for my home theater presentaion. It costs noting to enable it at the mix session, and only a small amount of the producer and engineer's time to decide what to send to it.


With the preponderence of synths and 5-string, even 6-string basses used lately, there is plenty of information below 65 Hz that would benefeit from inclusion in the LFE channel.


Plus, I paid for 5.1 in my receiver, and I spent good money for my sub - why would I want a channel left off of any Dolby or DTS Surround mix? Should they leave he Center channel out of an instrumental DVD just because no vocals are present?


----------



## PooperScooper

Just because it is 5.0 does not mean there isn't any low bass. Your receiver should be able to "filter" the 5.0 and have a crossover setting to send low freqs to your sub.


larry


----------



## Dallas777

On my system, the lack of 5.1 on the DVD sounds lame and weak.


On HD.NET, the same concert in 5.1 sounds full and amazingly better.


Your mileage may vary.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Bob do you have your mains set to LARGE? I did, and then switched them to small, and that fixed my bass problems with this disk.


I liked Heart back in the day, but watching them on this DVD, its kind of obvious that they were never a top tier band. They play competent for sure, but their music wasn't all that original then, and they still come across as wanna-bes in many ways.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just because it is 5.0 does not mean there isn't any low bass. Your receiver should be able to "filter" the 5.0 and have a crossover setting to send low freqs to your sub.



Duh. I know that, but that' s not the point. I'm a bit of a purist and I want LFE going to my sub, as it was designed to do. My mains go down to 45 Hz at -2dB, so my Sub is set for 65 Hz and below.


I just think it odd that they left off the LFE channel when there was really no compelling reason to do so. Especially in light of...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dallas77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my system, the lack of 5.1 on the DVD sounds lame and weak. On HD.NET, the same concert in 5.1 sounds full and amazingly better.



Why would they include a .1 on HDNet? Or perhaps they synthesized one? Odd.


(In FZ voice) And then, suddenly...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I liked Heart back in the day, but watching them on this DVD, its kind of obvious that they were never a top tier band. They play competent for sure, but their music wasn't all that original then, and they still come across as wanna-bes in many ways.



Their old band was better, but this one's not terrible, and the performances were pretty decent IMHO.


John, between your slag of Peter Frampton's songwriting chops, and now this less-than-polite swipe at Ann and Nancy, is there any DVD/band you actually like on all levels?


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John, between your slag of Peter Frampton's songwriting chops, and now this less-than-polite swipe at Ann and Nancy, is there any DVD/band you actually like on all levels?




Don't ask him that. We'll see a long post about Pink Floyd and Roger Waters, Rush, and Green Day, and how human voices incorporate the human connection into music.


I've been meaning to ask him for quite awhile if that means all instrumental classical music is unable to convey human emotion, joy, sorrow, revenge, etc, but he's ignored my queries on classical music so I have a feeling I may have been doing a flyby over his head a little.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John, between your slag of Peter Frampton's songwriting chops, and now this less-than-polite swipe at Ann and Nancy, is there any DVD/band you actually like on all levels?



I actually kind of enjoy being told WHY my opinion is wrong, but would appreciate examples. Can you tell me a couple lesser known Frampton tunes on that I should revisit, that you think are compelling?


I think "Breaking The Rules" wasn't a bad tune back in the late 80s, but name a couple gorgeous Frampton tunes, I just didnt hear many on this DVD.


This is a common problem with concert DVDs, the musician(s) dont have enough good material to do a decent show... Thats what makes DVDs from bands like Fleetwood Mac and the Eagles great (and yes Squonk, Green Day







), nearly EVERY song is compelling, theres no filler.


Heart has a slightly different problem , they DO have enough material for a decent show, but their skills seem only competent, when after all these years they should be amazing like the best 70s musicians ....


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to ask him for quite awhile if that means all instrumental classical music is unable to convey human emotion, joy, sorrow, revenge, etc, but he's ignored my queries on classical music so I have a feeling I may have been doing a flyby over his head a little.



Squonk I actually think Classical is very cool ... for other people. I like to hear it on soundtracks and wouldnt turn down tickets to a good orchestra, I just dont really think it has very deep emotional grooves... it may have to do with the fact that its often composed on paper, instead of by ear.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually kind of enjoy being told WHY my opinion is wrong, but would appreciate examples. Can you tell me a couple lesser known Frampton tunes on that I should revisit, that you think are compelling?
> 
> 
> I think "Breaking The Rules" wasn't a bad tune back in the late 80s, but name a couple gorgeous Frampton tunes, I just didnt hear many on this DVD.
> 
> 
> This is a common problem with concert DVDs, the musician(s) dont have enough good material to do a decent show... Thats what makes DVDs from bands like Fleetwood Mac and the Eagles great (and yes Squonk, Green Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), nearly EVERY song is compelling, theres no filler.
> 
> 
> Heart has a slightly different problem , they DO have enough material for a decent show, but their skills seem only competent, when after all these years they should be amazing like the best 70s musicians ....



By definition, no ones opinion is wrong. Where problems often occur is when people try and pass off their opinion as empirical fact, rendering (they feel) *other* peoples opinions wrong. IMO of course










I often fall into that trap, someone's says the sound of a certain DVD is bad, rather than say, cool, realize it's not a fact, but simply their opinion and move on, I challenge their opinion.


I happen to like Frampton's DVD and feel about 2/3 of the songs are quite good and entertaining. Like Gil, I've been a Frampton fan since the Pie days, and while I enjoy his electric playing, I especially like his acoustic songs.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually kind of enjoy being told WHY my opinion is wrong, but would appreciate examples. Can you tell me a couple lesser known Frampton tunes on that I should revisit, that you think are compelling?



Well, let's see... first, I think it helps if you're a fan, and have an evolutionary experience with the artist's personality and music. Imagine if your first exposure to Roger Waters was 'Amused To Death' - it would be hard to appreciate him as a solo artist. However, if (like me) you became a fan through Pink Floyd, and loved Dark Side and The Wall, then it is easier to get into Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking, loce KAOS, amd appreciate Amused.


That being said, here is what I like on the Live in Detroit DVD:


1. Baby (Somethin's Happening)

Title cut from Somethings Happening LP. I love this song, musically and lyrically. Guitar-lick on the bridge slays me.


2. Lying

decent post-"I'm In You" media hype fiasco single from the Premonition album.


3. Lines On My Face

Older tune, sripped down and bare. Great lyrics, made poignant now by the fact that he *has* them


4. Show Me The Way

Played to death, but so is Smoke on the Water, yet Deep Purple can't release a DVD without it. I loved this song the first 4,768 times I heard it.


5. All I Wanna Be (Is By Your Side)

Another great early solo career tune. Nice melody, great poetic lyrics. Try singing it to your S.O. see if it doesn't get you a little action.


7. Oh For Another Day

Okay - I never liked this song.


8. Penny For Your Thoughts

Nice melodic guitar piece - if you don't like it I don't know why, but most folks dig this tune.


9. (I'll Give You) Money

My favorite Frampto rocker. I loved the studio cut when it came out, loved it even more on Frampton Comes Alive. I think this new version rocks the hardest, and the kick and snare rule.


10. Nassau/11. Baby I Love Your Way

Yeah, overplayed and covered more than once by other artists. But still a good song with great lyrics, and makes for a great sing-a-long.


12. Can't Take That Away

Newer tune, good hook - catchy melody. True to classic Frampton style.


13. Do You Feel Like We Do?

See 'Smoke on the Water' comment. Doesn't stop me from loving it. The original studio version is still my favorite.


14. Off The Hook

Just watch this. Frampton guitar virtuosity on display, 'nuff said.


15. You Had To Be There

Okay, maybe you didn't.


16. I Don't Need No Doctor

Of course I prefer the definitive 'Humble Pie Live at the Fillmore' version, but Steve Marriott is dead, and this is as good as it gets in 5.1.


Now, just to be sure I wasn't being "fan-boy" ecstatic in my praise for this DVD, I read the reviews (there are 50 of them) on amazon.com - almost 100% 4 and 5 star, with tons of effusive praise for this disc.


Different strokes for different folks I guess.



> Quote:
> Heart has a slightly different problem , they DO have enough material for a decent show, but their skills seem only competent, when after all these years they should be amazing like the best 70s musicians ....



Nancy is more than competent on guitar, Ann is primarily a lead vocalist, as such they appear in good form to me. Jerry Garcia played guitar for over 30 years. I saw the Dead in Vermont during their last tour before he died, I remember thinking "Geez Jer - after 30 years you think you'd be better on that thing". By rights, Jerry should have out-shredded Van Halen, Steve Vai, and Stevie Ray Vaughan, but in the end he was just uniquely and consistently Jerry**.


The new Heart backing band is relatively new, so it's hard to know how amazing the original lineup would be had they stayed together and done this set.


-g


**Deadheads - please don't flame me. I love the band and Jerry and have more of their live music than I care to admit to. Just making a personal cynical observation, as is my wont. YMMV.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Squonk I actually think Classical is very cool ... for other people. I like to hear it on soundtracks and wouldnt turn down tickets to a good orchestra, I just dont really think it has very deep emotional grooves... it may have to do with the fact that its often composed on paper, instead of by ear.



??? You need to really sit down and listen to Tchiakovsky's last 3 symphonies for starters. If you don't think that music has deep emotional grooves, then I am just at a loss for words. And if you further know what mental anguish Tchiakovsky was going through when he wrote the symphonies, it just makes it all the more palpable. I mean, you have heard Beethoven's 9th at least haven't you? No emotion? You're kidding right?


----------



## Nightmaster

Just checked out "Soundstage Presents- Lindsey Buckingham With Special Guest Star Stevie Nicks Live In Concert" over the weekend. Great looking disc. A tad on the short side at about 66 minutes and no DTS track, but the DD 5.1 and stereo track are very enjoyable IMO. If you're a Mac/Buckingham fan this disc is for you.


----------



## Nightmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just watched Alive in Seattle again after reading your post.
> 
> 
> It's a good disk, Ann hasn't looked this good in a long time, but where is the original band, and why no LFE channel? 5.0 Dolby and DTS?
> 
> 
> I love the Dog and Butterfly tracks especially. PQ and AQ are very good, I just miss Howard and would have liked true 5.1 Surround, otherwise great disc. Thanks tjennings!



Heart pretty much called it a day for many years, presumably because Ann and Nancy both wanted to just have normal lives for awhile, Ann raising her daughter and being a mom and Nancy enjoying homelife away from touring. Howard has been gone for what seems like forever at this point. The Live In Seattle disc has actually been around for awhile now- 3 years or so?- and were it released today it's nice to think we would have gotten a better track. Having been a fan since their first album, their stuff has always been consistently good, with some tracks in the mix aimed at radio play. Hard to find a better voice than Ann, and Nancy is a great guitar player.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just checked out "Soundstage Presents- Lindsey Buckingham With Special Guest Star Stevie Nicks Live In Concert" over the weekend. Great looking disc. A tad on the short side at about 66 minutes and no DTS track, but the DD 5.1 and stereo track are very enjoyable IMO. If you're a Mac/Buckingham fan this disc is for you.



Yep Lindsey is an amazing player, I saw this recently too. Its not a big production show, and I almost think 66 minutes was too long... the guy is great, but I was suprised that I actually missed the rest of Mac some, since I always considered him the musical backbone of Mac.


The "Special Guest Star Stevie Nicks" part of the title is misleading. She wanders on the stage, and softly sings one song along with him, she doesnt sing to the audience, its almost backup vocals. If I had to guess, I would say they never rehearsed this duet, that is why she basically had to watch him for queues during the performance.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ??? You need to really sit down and listen to Tchiakovsky's last 3 symphonies for starters. If you don't think that music has deep emotional grooves, then I am just at a loss for words. And if you further know what mental anguish Tchiakovsky was going through when he wrote the symphonies, it just makes it all the more palpable. I mean, you have heard Beethoven's 9th at least haven't you? No emotion? You're kidding right?



When did I say "no emotion"? Ive owned all of Tchiakovsky and Beethoven forever, used to listen to them in college, they do elicit emotions, just not strong ones (for me).


Scientists have measured that vocals along with instruments cause much higher brain activity, than instruments alone. I am not exactly making waves in commonly accepted musical theory here ....


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heart pretty much called it a day for many years, presumably because Ann and Nancy both wanted to just have normal lives for awhile



I heard at the time that it was because Sony gave Ann an ultimatum about her weight.



> Quote:
> Hard to find a better voice than Ann, and Nancy is a great guitar player.



Agreed. And Nancy isn't too hard on the eyes, either.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When did I say "no emotion"? Ive owned all of Tchiakovsky and Beethoven forever, used to listen to them in college, they do elicit emotions, just not strong ones (for me).
> 
> 
> Scientists have measured that vocals along with instruments cause much higher brain activity, than instruments alone. I am not exactly making waves in commonly accepted musical theory here ....



Yeah, hook up an electroencephalogram to my brain, input a dose of Notorious B.I.G., 9th Wonder, Kanye West, etc. and the damned thing would be smoking, while, in contrast, would show much more restrained response while inputting Debussy's _Clair De Lune_. Is that good? Not a chance. It would only be a measure of my revulsion.







There is a lot to be said for subtlety. Some test.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Duh. I know that, but that' s not the point. I'm a bit of a purist and I want LFE going to my sub, as it was designed to do. My mains go down to 45 Hz at -2dB, so my Sub is set for 65 Hz and below.



What exactly are you missing from this DVD? If you didnt read it was 5.0, what part of the audio spectrum do you think you're not getting?


Being a "purist", I would think your setup should at least be timbre-matched. I can see this is not the case.


And what do you mean your sub is set for 65Hz, are you talking x-over on the receiver or the sub itself? Why 65hz?


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When did I say "no emotion"? Ive owned all of Tchiakovsky and Beethoven forever, used to listen to them in college, they do elicit emotions, just not strong ones (for me).
> 
> 
> Scientists have measured that vocals along with instruments cause much higher brain activity, than instruments alone. I am not exactly making waves in commonly accepted musical theory here ....



"I just don't think it has very deep emotional grooves"


What are we parsing words now?


I can see Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, John Coltrane, Miles Davis all snickering right now. Didn't they base a whole series of Cds for babies on classical music for stimulation purposes--Mozart for Babies, Bach for Babies.


If Tchiakovsky's 5th or 6th symphony doesn't elicit deep emotional grooves from you, someone strap an EEG on you asap, because you may be legally brain dead.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What exactly are you missing from this DVD? If you didnt read it was 5.0, what part of the audio spectrum do you think you're not getting?



As I explained in my post, I'm not getting the sub-65Hz frequencies that would normally have been sent to the subs in the PA system in mono.



> Quote:
> Being a "purist", I would think your setup should at least be timbre-matched. I can see this is not the case.



'timbre-matched'? This isn't about timbre - it's about 5.1 being a Surround standard, and the .1 defined as part of the standard (and you can read the Recording Academy's (NARAS) Producers and Engineer's wing recommendations for Surround Sound productions if you like at http://www.grammy.com/pe_wing/5_1_Rec.pdf ) belongs on the disc. There is no compelling reason I can think of to leave it off. That's the purism I was speaking of.



> Quote:
> And what do you mean your sub is set for 65Hz, are you talking x-over on the receiver or the sub itself? Why 65hz?



I have several presets set up in my Focal Manager software. For live concert DVD's I set the Sub at 65 Hz, receiver at 80 (lowest available setting). For DVD-A discs I have both at 80, for movies, both are at 125.


----------



## ekb

Gil,


You are confusing me.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I explained in my post, I'm not getting the sub-65Hz frequencies that would normally have been sent to the subs in the PA system in mono.



If you are saying that you are not getting any sound below 65Hz then you have your system set up incorrectly. Even on a 5.0 disk, you should be hearing all the bass that was recorded - and 5.0 does not mean that there was any less bass recorded than on a 5.1. If you are saying something else - like the "PA system in mono", then please elaborate. I think you're losing us.



> Quote:
> I have several presets set up in my Focal Manager software. For live concert DVD's I set the Sub at 65 Hz, receiver at 80 (lowest available setting). For DVD-A discs I have both at 80, for movies, both are at 125.



Are you saying that you are applying both a filter on your sub and a Xover in your receiver? This is never recommended. Also, it's very unusual to have different Xovers for different audio material. The Xover is primarily determined by speaker capability. It's hard enough to find/setup a single seamless Xover let alone 3 different ones.


Ed


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are saying that you are not getting any sound below 65Hz then you have your system set up incorrectly. Even on a 5.0 disk, you should be hearing all the bass that was recorded - and 5.0 does not mean that there was any less bass recorded than on a 5.1. If you are saying something else - like the "PA system in mono", then please elaborate. I think you're losing us.



When I say I have my sub crossed-over at 65 Hz, it means that everything BELOW 65 Hz is going to it. As I said in my original post, my Focal SM8s go down to 45 Hz at -2dB, so on live concert DVDs any musical information I want to hear above my crossover point comes from the SM8s. The Focal Manager software lets me assign a 12 or 24dB per octave slope for my HP and LP filters which allows for a nice transition between the drivers.


My reasoning is that in most live concert situations, low-bass frequencies below 65 Hz are sent in mono to the large floor-mounted subs. This should be (but is not always) what is in the LFE channel of a 5.1 live concert DVD. I typically only want what's in the LFE channel to come through my sub. For live convert DVDs I want to re-create as close as possible the concert sound. By limiting my sub to 65 Hz and below, it works great for 95% of my concert DVDs.


With this set-up, if there is no LFE channel present, there is no sub present. So I have nothing substantial below 65 Hz, only the roll-off from my SM8s. I know some people now use 2 subs - one for the LFE channel, one for all low bass material below a selected frequency. I am not one of those people, so if it isnt in the LFE channel, I don't hear it. Therefore, a 5.0 crippled Surround presentation pisses me off, as there is no compelling reason to leave off the .1. I don't see why that statement raises any concern - 5.0 is not a Surround standard, it costs nothing to put the .1 in the mix, why not do it?



> Quote:
> Are you saying that you are applying both a filter on your sub and a Xover in your receiver? This is never recommended.



No, a crossover on both. The receiver is corssed over at 80Hz (the minimum setting on my Pioneer) and the Sub is crossed over at 65 Hz for concert DVDs.



> Quote:
> it's very unusual to have different Xovers for different audio material. The Xover is primarily determined by speaker capability. It's hard enough to find/setup a single seamless Xover let alone 3 different ones.



Since DVD-A and DVD movies put more information in the LFE (therefore the mix is fundamentally different) I have 2 other settings in my Focal Manager and receiver. This is no different then storing different EQ settings for Pop, Classical, Jazz, Rock, etc in a digital EQ - I optimize my settings for playback based on the nature of the mix. DVD-A is mixed for more bass frequencies in the LFE channel, movies even more so.


Each preset sounds great with the associated material. If it doesn't on a particular disc, I adapt to taste.


----------



## Tom Grooms









Your receiver is crossed over at 80Hz and you sub at 65? Thats brilliant! You get a hole (weak response) between 80 and 65. If you subs are not working on a 5.0 disc, your system is broke. 5.1 is a Dolby Digital standard, but so is 2.0, 2.1 3.0 3.1 4.0 4.1 5.0 5.1 6.0 6.1.


You have some learning to do GilWave, this stuff is HT 101.....


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your receiver is crossed over at 80Hz and you sub at 65? Thats brilliant! You get a hole (weak response) between 80 and 65. If you subs are not working on a 5.0 disc, your system is broke. 5.1 is a Dolby Digital standard, but so is 2.0, 2.1 3.0 3.1 4.0 4.1 5.0 5.1 6.0 6.1.
> 
> 
> You have some learning to do GilWave, this stuff is HT 101.....



I am not an idiot, thanks. I didn't say my sub was not working on a 5.0 disk, I said that if there is no .1 then it is not receiving the LFE channel, and if (in the case of concert DVDs) I only want the sub to reproduce the LFE channel, I have no sub. It is _my desire_ to only have the LFE channel on the sub - my SM8s are fine at reproducing frequencies down to 45 Hz - I do not need my sub to handle all the low frequencies, just the (stay with me now) sub-bass frequencies, which on concert DVDs I like to keep below 65 Hz.


My receiver is still sending frequencies below the Subwoofer crossover point to the Left and Right mains, so I am not losing anything between 80 Hz and 65 Hz due to the crossover point. I am just limiting my subwoofer to 65 Hz and below for that particular preset.


As for Surround standards, 2.0 and 2.1 are typically only used when the source material is stereo, which is usually not the case with film and concert audio. And come on now, you know damn well that when when we talk about Dolby Digital and DTS we mean 5.1. From http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno..._digital.html: 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dolby Laboratories* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nearly 60 million digital cable and satellite set-top boxes are currently in use worldwide supported by over 30 million audio/video receivers equipped with 5.1-channel Dolby Digital decoding. Virtually every DVD-Video player sold today offers a two-channel mixdown of the Dolby Digital 5.1 movie soundtrack as well as a digital output for connection to a 5.1-channel audio/video receiver.



6.1 and 7.1 are newer standards that have their own nomenclature. My original complaint was simply that since almost all my concert DVDs are 5.1, and there was no compelling reason to create a 5.0 DVD for Heart's first major DVD release, I wish they hadn't done that.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ok guys, I admit responsibility also, but can we get this thread back towards being *the BEST Concert DVD thread on Earth*??


Please?


----------



## Tom Grooms

Your still not getting it. The LFE (low frequency effects) channel plays from 125Hz and lower. If you are crossing over you sub at 65Hz, you are tossing all LFE content from 125-65. (not good)


Let me give you a tip, move the crossover on your sub to the highest setting or defeat it. This will allow the sub to play ALL the available LFE frequencies available on the disc and only the bass for the remaining speakers below the crossover point.










(back to your regularly scheduled program already in progress)


----------



## drummerboy01

I have been away from this thread for quite some time, so i dont know if this dvd has been mentioned yet, i listened to Creams concert at the royal Albert Hall the other day at a friends house and it sounded ok. I think they are thinking of doing an American tour, for what i heard on the dvd. The guys still play really well and i enjoyed it.


----------



## DenW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My original complaint was simply that since almost all my concert DVDs are 5.1, and there was no compelling reason to create a 5.0 DVD for Heart's first major DVD release, I wish they hadn't done that.



The .1 channel is used for Low Frequency Effects (= LFE). Since music normally does not have LF-Effects, there is nothing wrong with a 5.0 surroud mix since there are 5 full frequency range channels.

In your setup you can however route all bass below the crossover frequency (from LFE and 5.0 channel bass) to the sub, esssentially creating a 5.1 mix from the 5.0 software.

5.0 software (the DVD) does not mean it will not make use of your 5.1 system setup; it's 2 completely different things.


Sorry to react on the off-topic subject.


----------



## Distorted

I noticed for the first time that if you click on the "replies" column of the thread it will list the number of replies each poster has made in the thread. It was of interest that the thread starter, jmiyake, of this most prolific thread on this forum only posted once - the original.


I wonder if he got some good tips? He certainly helped me out.


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed for the first time that if you click on the "replies" column of the thread it will list the number of replies each poster has made in the thread. It was of interest that the thread starter, jmiyake, of this most prolific thread on this forum only posted once - the original.
> 
> 
> I wonder if he got some good tips? He certainly helped me out.



And JohnR has 230!!!!


htomei


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

LOL man I really need to get a life....


----------



## ekb

Where is the "replies" column?


Ed


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is the "replies" column?
> 
> 
> Ed



over 1700 posts and you have never seen the replies column to the right of all the threads?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> over 1700 posts and you have never seen the replies column to the right of all the threads?



I've always seen the number but I didn't realize or didn't pay attention that it was a link.


When I went looking for the replies, I was looking within the thread instead of in the main forum page.


Ed


----------



## buzz

Dont feel bad Ed, I spent 15 minutes looking also & couldn't find it! I gave up in frustration but see.....like they say, you learn something new everyday. Sure seems like I should be smarter by now!



buzz


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL man I really need to get a life....



If you did, it would save me a ton of money. I can't tell you how many concert dvds I've bought on your recommendations!!


htomei


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dont feel bad Ed, I spent 15 minutes looking also & couldn't find it! I gave up in frustration but see.....like they say, you learn something new everyday. Sure seems like I should be smarter by now!
> 
> 
> 
> buzz



Hey buzz,


I see you have only 48 posts since 2001! That's impressive (no sarcasm here). I hope I didn't make you waste your 1 post/month










Ed


----------



## Ricky B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a famous live album from the 70's that doesn't have an actual "live" note on it. (And it's not Frampton Comes Alive, that was one of the notable exceptions. though I think Pete recut a few of his vocals!)



You're not talking about KISS are you? I'm pretty sure that has quite a bit live material.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> over 1700 posts and you have never seen the replies column to the right of all the threads?



OK, I'll cry uncle and ask...

Where is this "replies' column" and how do I get it to show how many posts each member has made?


Now that I think of it...is there a FAQ on how to use various functions or shortcuts?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I'll cry uncle and ask...
> 
> Where is this "replies' column" and how do I get it to show how many posts each member has made?



You can't be inside this thread. Go back out to the "DVD Movie ..." forum page. The replies column is the 2nd from the right. The numbers are links. Klick on it.


Ed


----------



## NMAS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricky B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're not talking about KISS are you? I'm pretty sure that has quite a bit live material.



The voacals were overdubbed I do believe and some guitars


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Oh yea I remember "Kiss Comes Alive!" was basically a fake


----------



## gps

Just picked up Clapton's "One More Car One More Rider" based on the recomendations on this thread. One word, *WOW*







Keep the hits a comin' !


Greg


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh yea I remember "Kiss Comes Alive!" was basically a fake



Pretty much KISS's whole career has been a fake.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pretty much KISS's whole career has been a fake.



Watch your tongue.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can't be inside this thread. Go back out to the "DVD Movie ..." forum page. The replies column is the 2nd from the right. The numbers are links. Klick on it.
> 
> 
> Ed



Thank you Ed !!

Never would have found it.


----------



## grogie

*Stop Making Sense by the Talking Heads.*

Widescreen 16:9 Anamorphic and re-mixed and re-mastered. The 5.1 studio mix is incredible. Our kids are telling me to turn it down. Finally, payback for having to listen to Incubus.
*The Eagles Farewell I Tour* sounds pretty good from what I've seen so far.


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grogie* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Stop Making Sense by the Talking Heads.*
> 
> Widescreen 16:9 Anamorphic and re-mixed and re-mastered. The 5.1 studio mix is incredible. Our kids are telling me to turn it down. Finally, payback for having to listen to Incubus.
> *The Eagles Farewell I Tour* sounds pretty good from what I've seen so far.



Not sure if that was posted before, but I agree 100%. Best concert DVD I have ever seen and I wasn't even a Talking Heads fan when I first saw it at my friends house on VHS. As soon as it came out on DVD, I ran to pick up a copy and it is still my favorite.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

How many concert DVDs have you all seen? I rented Stop Making Sense a while back, it was a good solid Talking Heads performance DVD, but ... there were aspect of it that were more like performance art than a concert. It almost seemed like a music video at times.

I think its a good niche concert, also, their song catalog is respectable and has some highpoints ... BUT a little "New Wave" goes a long ways dont it? . I think thats why that style of music went out of vogue so fast.


I realize that the Talking Heads were part of the mellowing of New Wave, that finally ended with the tremendous success of REM....


BTW have you seen REM's "Perfect Circle" DVD? Thats my jaw dropper of that genre...


----------



## dannic

Try the Doobie Brothers-Live at the Wolf Trap. Filmed in Hi Def I believe.


Great audio/video and a fine performance. Filmed in 2005, these guys can still rock-great musicians that ACTUALLY play REAL instruments-no lip syncing here!


Underrated as I have not seen it mentioned much here.


Just my 2 cents


----------



## himey

REM's DVD is Perfect Square Live...

Stop Making Sense is one of my Fav's too! I can remember listening to the CD long before I ever saw the video part origionally on VHS and now on DVD in 5.1.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> REM's DVD is Perfect Square Live...



What era REM is it? How is the PQ/AQ?


----------



## himey

REM-Perfect Square Live (2003)


Technical Details

Screen: Enhanced Widescreen Letterbox

Sound: Dolby Digital w/ sub-woofer channel, Dolby Digital Stereo

DVD Aspect Ratio: Alternate Wide Screen


Language

English


Full Synopsis


R.E.M.: Perfect Square captures a concert performance recorded live at Bowling Green in Wiesbaden, Germany, July 19, 2003. It includes early classics ("The One I Love"), hit pop singles ("Losing My Religion"), rarities ("The Great Beyond"), and recent material ("Animal"). Appropriately, the show opens with "Begin the Begin" and closes with a finale of "It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)." Two songs (the oldie "Maps and Legends" and the unreleased "Permanent Vacation") hadn't been performed since the '80s. The documentary "A Stirling Performance" covers the band's stay in Stirling, Scotland, during the summer tour of 1999. This disc includes interviews, performances, and behind-the-scenes footage. ~ Andrea LeVasseur, All Movie Guide



Product Features

First-ever release of long-lost song "Permanent Vacation" Documentary "A Stirling Performance" (features live and documentary footage from the band's legendary Stirling Castle performance in Scotland in July 1999)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Heres my review, and the posts following this are illuminating.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post3589498 


There is a slight audio flaw on the recording, but I never noticed it ... until someone mentioned it


This DVD makes it into my player enough where i call it among my favorite all time concerts. Michael Stipe and the German crowd are mesmerizing ...



And REM has an awesome song catalog


----------



## GilWave

Thanks guys, good recomendation. All I have is the REM performance from Live 8, and the cool Michael Stipe guest vocal on the Coldplay Austin City Limits show I tivo'd. Will pick this disc up next shopping spree.


-gil


----------



## squonk

I just recently picked up Perfect Square and haven't really sat down and watched the whole thing yet, but REM is always a solid band and this looks good so far. I do wish video directors would stop with the quick cutting also and think--what would a concert look like from a fans perspective who is sitting about 20 rows back dead center? Most of us just want to see the concert as if we were there for recreating the concert experience at home.


My favorite REM concert video is still Road Movie from their Monster tour. I love that album and so naturally this concert features many of those songs. I liked the fact that REM strayed from their safe "formula" that they had pretty much followed in the 80's and produced a heavier, more psychedelic sound on that album. Great guitar licks on Monster.


REM is a band that always produces quality live shows--just saw them again last year and they were excellent. In some ways they remind me of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers---good solid American rock with melodic tunes and solidly written songs. No accident that both bands trace influences to groups such as The Byrds.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do wish video directors would stop with the quick cutting also and think--what would a concert look like from a fans perspective who is sitting about 20 rows back dead center? Most of us just want to see the concert as if we were there for recreating the concert experience at home.



I couldn't agree more. I would love to see a system where in addition to full band shots, each performer would have a camera dedicated to them. Then let me decide who I wanted to see in close ups. This concept becomes a bit complicated with full symphonic orchestra concert DVD's, however


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I would love to see a system where in addition to full band shots, each performer would have a camera dedicated to them. Then let me decide who I wanted to see in close ups. This concept becomes a bit complicated with full symphonic orchestra concert DVD's, however



I have a Genesis DVD, The Way We Walk, Live at Earl's Court, which does just that. I don't think its multiangle for every song, but on the vast majority you can pick a band member and just watch that musician. That and a King Crimson DVD called Vroom have the most extensive multiangle options I believe to date on a concert DVD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yep VROOM has that feature....The video quality on that disk is pretty poor though, with these washed out blues that play havoc with my Panasonic system.


I actually like the sweeping panoramic scans of the audience, and glimpses of people in the audience, thats part of the concert experience too IMHO. I dont mind shots of the band getting ready for the show... and the audience streaming in.


but I agree ... fast editing is often overdone to the point of being unwatchable. Perfect Square is saved by an excellent director though ... he captures the ambience of the place.


Theres a Jethro Tull concert DVD where they constantly alternate between 2 different shows, one shot during the day, and one at night! The director should be shot!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Of course, "Bullet in a Bible" breaks several rules, and still manages to completely rock

:

1. They use fast editing

2. They put documentary shots between every song or 2

3. The camera is constantly moving ...


All stuff I would normally hate, but ... the dang thing works. The Director I think got an award for it.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Theres a Jethro Tull concert DVD where they constantly alternate between 2 different shows, one shot during the day, and one at night! The director should be shot!



I have it, don't forget the "cool psychedelic" color palette change. Definately a 5" TV DVD


Being shot is way to kind.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually like the sweeping panoramic scans of the audience, and glimpses of people in the audience, thats part of the concert experience too IMHO. I dont mind shots of the band getting ready for the show... and the audience streaming in.




I don't mind crowd shots as long as they are judiciously done and not overdone. I do like to know the ambience of the concert setting especially if its unique/outdoors etc (and not some plain vanilla arena). I especially enjoy crowd shots on hot summer days in outdoor venues. Which is especially why I treasure my PPV recording of Woodstock 1994 and their unedited unrated showing of that show. Lots of gratuitous oogling shots of females. BTW, that is where Green Day became involved in a huge mudfest with the crowd and kept playing while mudchunks were being pelted at them--pretty funny stuff. The ending song by Peter Gabriel singing Biko with over 100,000 singing and holding candles in unison still gives me tingles up the spine.


I am really surprised that one of my other taped treasures has never made it to video--the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inaugural concert at Cleveland's now torn down Municipal Stadium from 1995. What a lineup of bands, truly a once in a lifetime show, and I am really irritated I didn't go in person. Some great combinations of bands--Springsteen opening with Chuck Berry and then playing with Jerry Lee Lewis and then Bob Dylan; Soul Asylum playing with Iggy Pop and then Lou Reed; John Fogerty playing with Booker T and the MGs; John Mellancamp singing with Martha Reeves and then Johnny Cash and on and on. Rights issues will probably prevent an official release on this.


----------



## himey

"Theres a Jethro Tull concert DVD where they constantly alternate between 2 different shows, one shot during the day, and one at night! The director should be shot!"


The Van Halen-Right Here Right Now DVD is also shot this way...though not day and nite it was shot on consecutive nites. The director says something like it took two nites to capture the band in all its glory...or something like that. I still like the DVD! Eric


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yep well most Concert DVDs are actually shot over at least 2 shows. But the directors job is to make you think its one concert, and as long as they preserve that feel, I am ok with it.


They do this so they can edit out technical and even musical mistakes, and to grab the best footage from 2 shows can enhance the experience.


----------



## speeeedy

i probably have about 30 concerts on dvd and the one that sounds the best would have to go to 311. it just sound incredible. the base is awsome. even with my subs off i can feel my chest shake!


----------



## airunz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speeeedy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i probably have about 30 concerts on dvd and the one that sounds the best would have to go to 311. it just sound incredible. the base is awsome. even with my subs off i can feel my chest shake!




Which DVD? "LIVE IN NEW ORLEANS" or "ENLARGED TO SHOW DETAIL"


----------



## speeeedy

live in new orleans. sorry!


----------



## expressmoria

Based on recommendations from this group I picked up this DVD over the holidays and after multiple viewings on a 50 in plasma connected to a 7.1 surround system I have the following comments:


Picture quality is very good. As noted by earlier posters it is much better than the Hell Freezes Over concert DVD.


Audio quality is also very good. Actually it is too good for a live concert. I am convinced that the audio track has been overlaid and remixed in the studio with other recordings. If you look closely at the video you can see that the performers lips and some of the instruments are not in true synch with the audio. Also the audience is very quiet or non-existent which is highly unusual for a rock concert inside a large arena.


I also have the Phil Collins Farewell Tour DVD and it's absolutely stunning. The picture quality is first rate as well as the audio. You can feel the energy of the performance and no audio trickery as far as I am concerned. Highly recommended.


By the way, this is a great thread. Keep on posting.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expressmoria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Audio quality is also very good. Actually it is too good for a live concert. I am convinced that the audio track has been overlaid and remixed in the studio with other recordings.



Most live concert releases (CD and/or DVD) are overdubbed in the studio. Usually lead vocals are re-cut, and flubbed notes on guitar and/or bass are re-played.


In the case of Peter Gabriel's Secret World Live, not much of the audio on the disk is the original tracks. Peter is a perfectionist and that presentation was an "art piece", so he spend over a year in the studio working on it. There are overdubs everywhere, which is why it sounds so amazing.


If you heard Ozzy live on DVD without overdubs or pitch correction, you'd ask for your money back. I prefer the fixes and the processing for my entertainment dollar.


A good example of *not* fixing a vocal is the newer Deep Purple DVDs with Steve Morse on guitar. Listen to Ian Gillan sing. I would have preferred overdubs.


The giveaway is the sync and the level. Watch when a vocalist pulls pack from the mic to sing a phrase with more dynamics - if the level doesn't change, it's an overdub.


Another one to watch is the cymbals and hi-hat. Drummers that are out of time, or shows where the rest of the band's recording sounded slamming but the drums were a little weak - keep an eye on the cymbal work. What you see will not match what you hear.


----------



## TBert

Loggins & Messina, Sittin' in Again-Live at the Santa Barbara Bowl


Widescreen, dts, no dd 5.1, 2hr.20min show


Very nice one


----------



## mnilan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Loggins & Messina, Sittin' in Again-Live at the Santa Barbara Bowl
> 
> 
> Widescreen, dts, no dd 5.1, 2hr.20min show
> 
> 
> Very nice one



TBert:

Please check this again. The only version of this concert that I can find is full frame and DD5.1. If you are correct, would you please post the UPC - perhaps that will facilitate my search.

Thanks.


----------



## AsahiToro

Wow, long thread! I don't know if this one has been mentioned yet but I just got the Los Lonely Boys Live in Austin DVD from Walmart for about $10. Sound and PQ are excellent.


Does anyone have a list of all of the quality, worth owning concert DVDs similar to the reference DVD list in that thread?


Thanks.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

That list may be too subjective ... since some of us think the performance is what matters, while others feel that the band can be mediocre, but the AQ and PQ have to be excellent.


Then theres the song catalog, which I think is pretty important, a band that doesnt have enough quality material to put on a show shouldnt be doing a DVD.


So A good place to start is to decide what bands you want to see most, then do searches on their DVDs...


Heres some from my tastes:

Current Rock
*Green Day: Bullet in a Bible* - 65,000 brits get owned by this 3 person punk tour-de-force! Powerful song catalog.. Among the most amazing concerts Ive ever seen
*Prince: Unto The Rave 2000* - Watch Prince rip lead guitar through his rock/funk catalog, with other musicians dropping in for powerful perfomances.


Watch Prince play The Electric Blues with awesome guest bluesmen for several tunes.. Watch Prince dance with several excellent dancers, keeping up with them. Watch Prince show why he is hugely respected by other performers, for both his catalog and his mastering over multiple instruments and styles of music.
*R.E.M.: A Perfect Square* - Woah these guys bring down the house in Germany with a powerful vocal performance by Michael Stipe.

Classic Rock Artists
*Roger Waters: In the Flesh* - Powerful performance widely lauded on the forum, by God himself.
*David Gilmour: In Concert* - Not to be outdone, Gilmour does a reference audio concert thats innovative and so pleasing to the ears. He replaces Water's bass with a pretty girl with a big cello, and it works so well.

*Led Zepplin: "DVD"* - See why this super-band was "ALL THAT". This is THE historical Concert DVD to own. I wasnt a huge Page fan ... until I saw this! And the other members keep up with him!

*Eagles: Farewall Tour 1* - Excellent ... Hell Freezes over aint bad either ..

Country
*Dixie Chicks - An Evening With* ... - suprisingly powerful song catalog in a beautiful theater, stunning.
*THe Chieftans - Down the old Plank Road* ... country/bluegrass/irish acoustic instrumental and vocal tour de force, 40 top performers! If you wanted to hear everything Country has to offer, this has it all.

Folk:
*Jewel: Live at Humphries* - An angelic voice, a rousing acoustic guitar, and the folksy ability to trade jabs and telll her stories with the audience ... about hitchiking alone through Canada, the US, and Mexico, for example.

Jazz:
*Diana Krall: Live in Paris* - reference sound and wonderfully shot, beautiful tones..

Rap:
*Eminem: Anger Management Tour* - This guy has 5 mega gold records for a reason









Assorted:
*Live Eight: 4 disk set* - Huge and Great
*Live Aid: 4 disk set* - Huge and Great


Disclaimer: My recommendations are heavily weighted towards the performance ...Audio and Video quality must only be " good for the year it was filmed" ...


----------



## markeetaux

mnilan,

I purchased the "Loggins & Messina" DVD 2 weeks ago. It's become one of my favorites.

Mine is DTS and widescreen. This DVD rivals Eagles (Melbourne) Let me know if this helps:


6 0349 70494 24


----------



## ToastedAudiolab

Hello Everyone,


I am seeking info on a movie I saw in 1983 about AC-DC. All that I really remember about the film (forget the fact that I was under the influence of mind altering substances at the time) is the following:


1) Shot during the Bon Scott years.


2) Probably low budget due to the fact that the interviews with the various band

members were conducted while they were seated on a bed (one at a time)

in what looked like a cheap motel room. The "Interviewer" was un-seen off

camera.


3) Tons of in concert footage.


4) A "Music Video" sequence featuring a Biplane and a either a powder blue or

silver Porsche 928. The biplane was either flown by a band member and or

had one seated in the passenger seat. The 928 was driven by Phil Rudd the

band's drummer...I think.


Does that film ring a bell with you former (or current) head bangers? If so, is it available on DVD or (cringe) VHS? If not, does any simply know the name of this movie?


----------



## TBert

Please check this again. The only version of this concert that I can find is full frame and DD5.1. If you are correct, would you please post the UPC - perhaps that will facilitate my search.

Thanks.


mnilan


I have same UPC # as markeetaux, it is not going to say widescreen on the back of the box, it was just a pleasant surprise, lol, and its anamorphic too.


----------



## expressmoria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> Jazz:
> *Diana Krall: Live in Paris* - reference sound and wonderfully shot, beautiful tones..



I fully agree with JohnR_IN_LA. The Diana Krall Live in Paris is a must for your jazz collection. The picture quality is absolutely first rate and the audio is outstanding. There is also a full orchestra accompanying Diana and her group.


If any of you have recommendations of any other jazz concert DVDs that match or exceed this one please post them here.


Cheers.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expressmoria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I fully agree with JohnR_IN_LA. The Diana Krall Live in Paris is a must for your jazz collection. The picture quality is absolutely first rate and the audio is outstanding. There is also a full orchestra accompanying Diana and her group.
> 
> 
> If any of you have recommendations of any other jazz concert DVDs that match or exceed this one please post them here.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



There seems to be so many different types of jazz - my recommendation is very different than Diana Krall. It's Lee Rintenour - Overtime. It was recommended and discussed a short while ago. Anyway, the AQ of this disk is one of the VERY FEW disks that is very good. I'm not too big of a jazz fan, but I really enjoyed this one. PQ is also good. Also Bruce Hornsby 3 Nights on the Town has a strong jazz flavour. The performance is quite good - but the AQ and PQ are not the same high standard as Lee Ritenour (but then most disks aren't) - simply adequate mediocre - but not down right awful like most disks.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expressmoria* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I fully agree with JohnR_IN_LA. The Diana Krall Live in Paris is a must for your jazz collection. The picture quality is absolutely first rate and the audio is outstanding. There is also a full orchestra accompanying Diana and her group.
> 
> 
> If any of you have recommendations of any other jazz concert DVDs that match or exceed this one please post them here.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



If you like the Diana Krall disk I think you would enjoy Lee Ritenour's "Overtime". It's a two disk set with contributions from many great jazz artists. No DTS but the 5.1 Surround track is excellent.


----------



## PWRobinson

Noticed a couple of posts mentioning Jethro Tull. Thought I would pass along the news that the German Record Company ZYX Music informs me that a "limited number" of copies of the "Ian Anderson plays the Orchestral Jethro Tull" DVD released in America (NTSC Version)were "flawed" and contained "mistakes". Translation: the PQ was jerky MPEG quality at best and the audio mix was atrocious.


The good news I went directly to the official Jethro Tull website, clicked on the "e-mail Ian" link and let rip a torrent of criticism and commentary on the importance of "quality control" to an artist's integrity.


Lo and behold, I get copied an e-mail from "himself" to the President of ZYX requesting an explanantion and a replacement DVD for me.


I am happy to report that the replacement arrived less than 3 days later, with a personal apologies.


I would also recommend that anyone who has the slightest interest in seeing classic Tull completely re-interpreted (and Ian Anderson stoked by how much fun the musicians are having with his stuff) should pick this DVD up. If it is all about the performance for you...this should do it! IMHO PQ and AQ are also near impeccable.


----------



## DB2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToastedAudiolab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I am seeking info on a movie I saw in 1983 about AC-DC. All that I really remember about the film (forget the fact that I was under the influence of mind altering substances at the time) is the following:
> 
> 
> 1) Shot during the Bon Scott years.
> 
> 
> 2) Probably low budget due to the fact that the interviews with the various band
> 
> members were conducted while they were seated on a bed (one at a time)
> 
> in what looked like a cheap motel room. The "Interviewer" was un-seen off
> 
> camera.
> 
> 
> 3) Tons of in concert footage.
> 
> 
> 4) A "Music Video" sequence featuring a Biplane and a either a powder blue or
> 
> silver Porsche 928. The biplane was either flown by a band member and or
> 
> had one seated in the passenger seat. The 928 was driven by Phil Rudd the
> 
> band's drummer...I think.
> 
> 
> Does that film ring a bell with you former (or current) head bangers? If so, is it available on DVD or (cringe) VHS? If not, does any simply know the name of this movie?




The movie was titled Let There Be Rock and it was mostly made up of footage from a concert shot in Paris (a great show btw). Sadly, there is not (yet) a dvd version of this film. During the commentary track on the AC/DC dvd Live at Castle Donnington, rythmn guitarist Malcom Youg states that the multi track sound masters for the LTBR movie have been lost. So any future dvd would have to include either the 2 track or a remixed multi track. Personally, I would buy any version we could get in a heartbeat.


----------



## speeeedy

i cant believe they have not released nirvana unplugged and stone temple pilots unplugged. they were awsome.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PWRobinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (and Ian Anderson stoked by how much fun the musicians are having with his stuff) should pick this DVD up.



That reminded me of an interview I saw, where one of Ian's bandmembers was complaining about how hard it was to play Ian's music.


He said something to this effect: , " I should probably be saying how much fun I have going on the road with Ian, but .. the musicians in his band have to rehearse heavily just to have a hope of playing it, and when we are on the stage, it takes extreme concentration, his music is frankly, exhausting!!"


----------



## airunz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speeeedy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i cant believe they have not released nirvana unplugged and stone temple pilots unplugged. they were awsome.




Good point. Alice in Chains unplugged is one of my favs.


----------



## speeeedy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airunz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good point. Alice in Chains unplugged is one of my favs.



also stained wasn't too shabie.


----------



## ToastedAudiolab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The movie was titled Let There Be Rock and it was mostly made up of footage from a concert shot in Paris (a great show btw). Sadly, there is not (yet) a dvd version of this film. During the commentary track on the AC/DC dvd Live at Castle Donnington, rythmn guitarist Malcom Youg states that the multi track sound masters for the LTBR movie have been lost. So any future dvd would have to include either the 2 track or a remixed multi track. Personally, I would buy any version we could get in a heartbeat.



Thanks for the heads up on this movie. Yes, I too would snap up any version I could get my hands on. Thanks again.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The movie was titled Let There Be Rock and it was mostly made up of footage from a concert shot in Paris (a great show btw). Sadly, there is not (yet) a dvd version of this film. During the commentary track on the AC/DC dvd Live at Castle Donnington, rythmn guitarist Malcom Youg states that the multi track sound masters for the LTBR movie have been lost. So any future dvd would have to include either the 2 track or a remixed multi track. Personally, I would buy any version we could get in a heartbeat.




Rumours continue to swirl that this will be released on DVD at some point, mainly because none of the footage was included in the Family Jewels set (the theory being that they held it back so they could release it separately).


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airunz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alice in Chains unplugged is one of my favs.



Mine too. Who'd of thought that you could strip down grunge-metal to it's most simple acoustic elements and have it work so well.


It's a real testament to the power of strong songwriting - these are great songs even at their most sparse presentation. It truly is a shame that Layne Staley couldn't overcome his inner demons - this band had the talent and momentum to become a major long-term player on the music scene.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course, "Bullet in a Bible" breaks several rules, and still manages to completely rock
> 
> :
> 
> 1. They use fast editing
> 
> 2. They put documentary shots between every song or 2
> 
> 3. The camera is constantly moving ...
> 
> 
> All stuff I would normally hate, but ... the dang thing works. The Director I think got an award for it.



I finally sat down to watch Bullet in a Bible, and while I agree the performance is very good and energetic, and that is the most important thing, unfortunately the way they shot it does detract from the overall quality. Way to many fast MTV style/jerky camera jump cuts, as if to say, "we know the MTV generation has a short attention span so we'll cut and edit to death to keep their interest." Completely unnecessary--let the performance speak for itself. Plus, I hate the alternate black and white shots mixed with color. Why? Some video director trying to be artsy? Again, it is distracting and detracts from the concert.


Finally, it is too bad that Green Day seems to determined to throw the "F" bomb around so frequently, because my son likes Green Day and I would have liked to sit down with him and watch this, and I simply cannot because of the completely unnecessary language. I know they are trying to be cool and punk and anti-establishment and all, but there are more mature and professional ways to show you are a rebel and against the "system" (ie see Springsteen, U2 and N Young for example) and still get your message effectively across. Until these guys learn that, they still kind of come across as snotty nosed kids.


----------



## TBert

U2-Vertigo/Live From Chicago


Kick Ass as is the norm with these guys, Anamorphic widescreen, dts and dd 5.1


Very nice video and audio, over 2 hours


I have all their concert dvd's and this is ranks right up there with the best


----------



## Notti

According to what I read, a certain woman is holding up the release of Nirvana on DVD. I don't know why. In the meantime, "Classic Album: Nevermind" is a great DVD for Nirvana fans.


----------



## Art Harris

Hey Squonk. I watched "Bullet in a Bible" yesterday and I had the same reaction that you had. Too MTV like, the black and white mixing and the langauge wasn't to my liking. There problem is that these guys are pretty good for their type of music and I think they lose some potential fans with such a presentation. I have no interest in rewatching the concert.


----------



## RickPas

Just caught Prince on Saturday night live, was pretty impressed...

I was wondering if any of his live dvd's are good to have? How would the PQ and Audio be?

Thanks

Rick


----------



## Notti

Various Prince titles have been discussed in this thread. Prince is one of the greatest performers in business. I highly recommend "Sign o' the Times" and "Prince and the Revolution: Live," even though the latter is available only on VHS. I can't speak for PQ or AQ though as I watched them both on VHS back then.


----------



## fisheggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally sat down to watch Bullet in a Bible, and while I agree the performance is very good and energetic, and that is the most important thing, unfortunately the way they shot it does detract from the overall quality. Way to many fast MTV style/jerky camera jump cuts, as if to say, "we know the MTV generation has a short attention span so we'll cut and edit to death to keep their interest." Completely unnecessary--let the performance speak for itself. Plus, I hate the alternate black and white shots mixed with color. Why? Some video director trying to be artsy? Again, it is distracting and detracts from the concert.
> 
> 
> Finally, it is too bad that Green Day seems to determined to throw the "F" bomb around so frequently, because my son likes Green Day and I would have liked to sit down with him and watch this, and I simply cannot because of the completely unnecessary language. I know they are trying to be cool and punk and anti-establishment and all, but there are more mature and professional ways to show you are a rebel and against the "system" (ie see Springsteen, U2 and N Young for example) and still get your message effectively across. Until these guys learn that, they still kind of come across as snotty nosed kids.












They are snotty nosed kids, and proud of it!!







They are not "trying" to be cool, etc., they ARE. As far as the "F bomb" is concerned, it stopped being incendiarry a long time ago, so you have to keep repeating it to have any effect.







Go to any mall alone and sit and listen sans kids, to groups of kids: the only words you might recognize are the "traditional" swear words, and they will likely be casual, not empathatic.


As far as being too "MTV", they did do the interviews which are not "hurkey-jerkey" and force one to either listen or ignore.



Just a thought.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fisheggs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are snotty nosed kids, and proud of it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not "trying" to be cool, etc., they ARE. As far as the "F bomb" is concerned, it stopped being incendiarry a long time ago, so you have to keep repeating it to have any effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to any mall alone and sit and listen sans kids, to groups of kids: the only words you might recognize are the "traditional" swear words, and they will likely be casual, not empathatic.
> 
> 
> As far as being too "MTV", they did do the interviews which are not "hurkey-jerkey" and force one to either listen or ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought.



Well, I have a 10 year old, and I'm going to try my hardest not to let him dumb himself down to the lowest common denominator for as long as possible. Like I said, wanted to watch this with him and I can't allow him to see it because of the language, so that's unfortunate because the music otherwise is good.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....I know they are trying to be cool and punk and anti-establishment and all, but there are more mature and professional ways to show you are a rebel and against the "system" (ie see Springsteen, U2 and N Young for example) and still get your message effectively across. Until these guys learn that, they still kind of come across as snotty nosed kids.



As we get older, we gotta be careful not to lose sight of the music. we can focus on the editing, or the cursing, or the band's antics, but ... how about the way they ripped through the "American Idiot" album - end to end? And then they launched into their popular punk anthems that have propelled this band through over a decade of steady airplay.


The way Joe Armstrong effortlessly sings while slamming out well known punk guitar riffs, to that incredible bass line and innovative drumming of this 3 person band, just amazes me.


BTW, my 15 and 16 year old daughters have been honor role every semester for the last 5 years, they don't curse, and they have been listening to Green Day since they were 7. They pay more attention to their parents and their friends...


I got a little uneasy watching it with my daughters though, thats for sure .... but if its a good band, or a good movie, I let them experience it.


----------



## outlier2

I think anyone who has played guitar for more than a few weeks can handle singing while pounding out these simple riffs. I like their music but I don't kid myself that this is difficult stuff. I don't consider myself to be a talented musician but I was able to figure out the guitar parts to every song in real time watching the DVD. Singing and playing can be difficult but not for this simple stuff.


I also hoped I could watch this video with my oldest daughter (11) and son (13) but thought it was way over the top gratuitously stupid with the onstage antics considering their fan base. I have let them watch some songs carefully chaperoned with the FF button in my hand.


I highly recommend the DVD overall and think it is very well done for the genre.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As we get older, we gotta be careful not to lose sight of the music. we can focus on the editing, or the cursing, or the band's antics, but ... how about the way they ripped through the "American Idiot" album - end to end? And then they launched into their popular punk anthems that have propelled this band through over a decade of steady airplay.
> 
> 
> The way Joe Armstrong effortlessly sings while slamming out well known punk guitar riffs, to that incredible bass line and innovative drumming of this 3 person band, just amazes me.
> 
> 
> BTW, my 15 and 16 year old daughters have been honor role every semester for the last 5 years, they don't curse, and they have been listening to Green Day since they were 7. They pay more attention to their parents and their friends...
> 
> 
> I got a little uneasy watching it with my daughters though, thats for sure .... but if its a good band, or a good movie, I let them experience it.


----------



## squonk

I agree on the technicality, this is three chord power punk pop at its most basic and simple. Nothing wrong with that, but lets not overstate the 'difficulty'. Maybe I can let my son watch it in about 5 years, but by then he may have moved well past the Green Day stage.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I think we need to define difficult







E=MC2 isn't complex, but was quite difficult to discover.


3 guys, 2 guitars and a drum kit, and a bare guitar sound, writing music that appeals to old and young, punkers and rockers, and movie sountrack listeners ... and remaining relavant over decades, without relying on pop themes like romance, dancing, and sex ... is arguably a historical feat.


Now reproducing it with perfect timing, is also kind of difficult... especially all those misplaced voice inflections that make Joe Armstrong sound simultaneously insecure, calming, funny, cool, wise and immature all at the same time


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think we need to define difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E=MC2 isn't complex, but was quite difficult to discover.




To use that analogy then, lets just say in terms of instrumental prowess, Steve Howe is Einstein and Armstrong is the local high school science teacher.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I dunno, could Howe sing and play and masturbate all at the same time?







Did you guys see Armstrong play the guitar behind his head aka: Hendrix?


He aint no Howe, but hes probably a Pete Townshend level guitarist ...


Also it was funny how the GD drummer was periodically pretending to loose a drumstick ... you'd see his eyes follow something through the air with a worried look on his face ..... hillarious...


----------



## Tom Grooms

For any of you that enjoy a good guitar/jam band with a little touch of Blues influence, You gotta check out Joe Banamassa. This guy can really play and the vocals are top notch. His new DVD released today is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Plus he has accessible live dates ... unless of course you live on the Left Coast







(

http://www.jbonamassa.com/ 


I really like live Blues guitar... great for small venues.... like clubs


----------



## GilWave

If you can still find it, there is a Live CD/DVD combo pak from a few years ago. Joe is blistering on guitar, I saw him open for Joe Satriani, he is incredible.


His CDs are worth owning, but it is best if you can swing it, to see him live.


-gil


----------



## ekb

So I watched the Grammys tonite in HD and DD 5.1. Although the AQ was a bit worse than in previous years, IT WAS STILL BETTER THAN 99% of the concert DVDs out there. It amazes me that a live show produced in real time can be so much better than almost any DVD concert. What this confirms to me, at least, is how incredibly incompetent most audio engineers are at their jobs. I tend to focus on AQ, but I must say that the PQ was outstanding and it too was better than 99% of the concert DVDs.


Ed


----------



## fisheggs

ED, maybe it has something to do with the budget.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

You must like that "compressed for small speakers" sound


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You must like that "compressed for small speakers" sound



I don't know whether you're trying to make a joke or what, but a big reason I thought that the AQ was decent was because it wasn't anywhere near as compressed as most DVDs.


Ed


----------



## squonk

The Grammys pretty much confirmed what has been known for some time--the unofficial popular moniker of "Greatest Rock and Roll Band in the World" belongs to U2, not the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Tom Grooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Grammys pretty much confirmed what has been known for some time--the unofficial popular moniker of "Greatest Rock and Roll Band in the World" belongs to U2, not the Rolling Stones.


----------



## 0GIBS

i only have bought one but i plan on buying more after enjoying it in my own home theater with a onkyo htib is ac\\dc no bull.


----------



## DennyH

Speaking of Grammys....My favorite musician, and concert dvd personality, Pat Metheny won for Best Contemporary Jazz cd. I think its his 17th Grammy. "The Way Up" is a wonderful piece of composition and the band is at the top of their game. I CANNOT wait for the dvd to be released.


----------



## RickPas

Henry what dvd does Pat Metheny have coming? Is it Live or Something in studio?

Rick


----------



## RickPas

Sorry, I meant that for Denny...

Rick


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> REM-Perfect Square Live (2003)
> 
> 
> Technical Details
> 
> Screen: Enhanced Widescreen Letterbox
> 
> Sound: Dolby Digital w/ sub-woofer channel, Dolby Digital Stereo
> 
> DVD Aspect Ratio: Alternate Wide Screen
> 
> 
> Language
> 
> English
> 
> 
> Full Synopsis
> 
> 
> R.E.M.: Perfect Square captures a concert performance recorded live at Bowling Green in Wiesbaden, Germany, July 19, 2003. It includes early classics ("The One I Love"), hit pop singles ("Losing My Religion"), rarities ("The Great Beyond"), and recent material ("Animal"). Appropriately, the show opens with "Begin the Begin" and closes with a finale of "It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)." Two songs (the oldie "Maps and Legends" and the unreleased "Permanent Vacation") hadn't been performed since the '80s. The documentary "A Stirling Performance" covers the band's stay in Stirling, Scotland, during the summer tour of 1999. This disc includes interviews, performances, and behind-the-scenes footage. ~ Andrea LeVasseur, All Movie Guide
> 
> 
> 
> Product Features
> 
> First-ever release of long-lost song "Permanent Vacation" Documentary "A Stirling Performance" (features live and documentary footage from the band's legendary Stirling Castle performance in Scotland in July 1999)



Perfect Square, by the way, has two of my favorite recent songs from REM's 2001 album Reveal that are two of the finest crafted pop songs in recent memory--All the Way to Reno and Imitation of Life, as well as the fantastic ballad written for the Andy Kaufman movie Man on the Moon called The Great Beyond. Those songs are all absolute gems, and while its been fashionable recently for critics to argue that REM isn't as good as they were in the 80's or they are somehow not as relevant, if good solid pop craftsmanship and catchy melodicism are relevant, I not only highly recommend this DVD, but at least get REM's best of compilation which has these tunes on it as well. I've been listening to those tunes nonstop in the car lately.


Watching REM's Perfect Square DVD made me go back and watch REM's Road Movie DVD recently also. Perfect Square is shot more "professionally" in a beautiful outside setting, whereas Road Movie is an arena concert indoors and is shot more in a "you are there" cruder method---both have overediting disease to some extent. But if you like REM's Monster album as I previously posted, Road Movie is well worth it. Its a heavier more psychedic REM--how many bands come out and rip off 3 new songs from the new album in a row? That's what they did on that tour with I Took Your Name, What's the Frequency Kenneth, and Crush With Eyeliner, all with that heavier distorted guitar sound. Great version of the classic Man on the Moon on Road Movie as well. Last tour with drummer Bill Berry also.


----------



## speeeedy

i just picked up Tom petty sound stage presents. it says its recorded in HD but its 4x3 aspect ratio







i also got ac/dc live at Donington. i will give my report on mon. What should i expect?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Grammys pretty much confirmed what has been known for some time--the unofficial popular moniker of "Greatest Rock and Roll Band in the World" belongs to U2, not the Rolling Stones.




Hah weren't the Stones horrid at the Super Bowl? They should have retired 10 years ago. Truthfully, I never thought they were a great live band, Keith Richard's

sloppy guitar is somewhat appealing, but .... watching Mick is like watching someone try to sing with a horrible nerve disease.


I think U2 is stale as well... they are certainly competent, and I can listen to them easier than i can watch them , but Bono's crooning, pretentious vocals teamed with that soupy blended instrumental sound of theirs is not to my tastes.

I kind of wish Bono had gotten the World Bank President's job last year ( he was a top candidate), since I love how he teams center-left politics and real-world economics


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think U2 is stale as well... they are certainly competent, and I can listen to them easier than i can watch them , but Bono's crooning, pretentious vocals teamed with that soupy blended instrumental sound of theirs is not to my tastes.




Completely disagree that they are "stale". Did you see them on their last 2 tours? Have you picked up their last 2 albums? Both are full of interesting and creative rock and roll which is not simply a retread but still has the signature U2 sound. Not many groups around 25 years after they arrived on the scene are still making vital relevant records, setting tour records whereever they go and winning Grammys. They are simply one of the best live rock and roll bands ever, and they put on an awesome energetic show. You like bands with an awesome back catalog, a dynamic and charismatic lead singer, and play live with passion and guts, then U2 should be your band. I don't know what "soupy" sound you're listening to--I just saw them a few months ago and they sounded razor sharp.

They came back for 3 encores, including a rousing version of Lennon's Instant Karma a few days after the anniversary of his death. Great stuff.


----------



## Rammitinski

I agree that Bono has always been somewhat of a closet nightclub singer, but I'd still probably listen to their stuff over most of what's out there now. I know squonk don't agree, but I also think that their best days are probably behind them, especially if you've followed them from day one. In the beginning, they were known for their music being great, and were just concentrating on being good rock & rollers - now, they're more highly regarded for their "social consciousness" than anything else. The Grammy crowd tends to be pretty far to the left, like the Oscars', and Bono's recent philanthropic doings probably influences them somewhat in their voting, but I'd still rather see them win than those pseudo-soul singers and (c)rap artists. Over their whole career I think they've been an excellent band, but I just base it on their music, because that's all that's gonna matter in the end anyway, right? I always felt their rhythm section was exceptional, but certainly never considered Evans any kind of virtuoso, that's for sure. In fact I just noticed for the first time the other night that he p-tunes his guitar. That tells you plenty right there. When he gets to those real high notes with the slide, I can kinda cringe sometimes. And even I could just stand up there and make ringing sounds on the guitar like he does so much. But , yeah squonk, we know you idolize them, so I won't criticize them anymore. I do like them. But I think that comment Bono made the other night that it's already gone to their heads, well, let's just say I couldn't have said it better myself. At least he admits it. But if all he's doing (for AIDS, etc.) gets results, I really can't complain. I just liked them and their music a lot better when they were ONLY a rock & roll band. But even as far as their music goes - it's not like they've ever really influenced anyone musically like the greatest band's have.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I bought a recent album of theirs for my daughter, and neither of us caught on to it after 2 listens. Their music sounds forced and unnatural to me ... I actually dont think Bono is a musical genius, he seems to somehow preservere and create some good music, but I dont think it comes naturally to him...


----------



## Rammitinski

Yeah, by "The Joshua Tree" they had completely lost me. That album was the most monotonous album I've ever heard by a rock band. It sounds like the same song just being played continuously through the whole album. Even "The Unforgettable Fire" was so-so. All there best stuff is on the first three albums. At least they've gotten back to rock somewhat in their more recent albums. I will give them that. But be prepared for another barrage as soon as squonk reads this.


----------



## Run4two

I was a so-so U2 fan until Achtung Baby. I loved it. When I saw their Zoo TV concert, I nearly died. It reinvigerated my love for music and music performance. I can only hope that Zoo TV Live from Sydney makes it to BD or HD-DVD. My LD is looking its age.


----------



## benezrj

Collective Soul - Home....just came out this week (Feb 7th). Playing in their hometown of Atlanta, with the Atlanta Youth Symphony Orchestra (very talented buch of HS age kids). Vet high production value, with great picture quality (anamorphic WS) and sound (DD 5.1). If you are in any way a Collective Soul fan, then cjeck this one out. At about $12 to $14 for the DVD, it is an absolute bargin for the quality of the music and DVD. Highly recommended! JEFF


----------



## Rammitinski

I take back what I said about U2 not influencing anyone - they've certainly influenced Coldplay. If you can call an outright copycat band as being influenced.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benezrj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Collective Soul - Home....just came out this week (Feb 7th). If you are in any way a Collective Soul fan, then cjeck this one out.JEFF



Cool! They are a great band with really strong songwriting. I bought their Live On Location DVD and it's terrible (IMHO) - acoustic, done in towns and outdoor settings, totally lame-o.


Will go pick up Home today. Thanks for the heads-up.


-gil


----------



## buzz

I picked up the collective soul concert & thought the video looked good but the audio was disappointing.


buzz


----------



## pg_rider

Any more thoughts on the Collective Soul disc? Sounds like we've got two votes for great PQ, one vote for great SQ, and a vote for poor SQ...


benezrj -- where'd you get it for that price?


----------



## deanman

U2 is far from stale,thats just plain friggin silly to say. Bono's pontification can get a bit much though.

I recently picked up a live Cars dvd from Germany in 1978. Wow!! They were a cutting edge band to say the least. I was blown away to see that footage.


----------



## benezrj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any more thoughts on the Collective Soul disc? Sounds like we've got two votes for great PQ, one vote for great SQ, and a vote for poor SQ...
> 
> 
> benezrj -- where'd you get it for that price?



My son bought it at best buy on the day it came out (which is usually when they discount the price) and he paid about $14. PQ is very good; it's obvious they put a lot attention into the production value. Crowd shots look pretty clear (as far as DVD goes). I'm using Denon 2900 into my calibrated Mits 65907..so maybe that's why I think the PQ is good. As for sound, there is no DTS track, just DD 5.1 but the mix is good, in my opinion (Polk LSi's all around and 2 SVS 20-39 PC+ subs). Most importantly, the band is crisp and tight, well-rehearsed. And the youth orchestra is great and it all blends together well. If you are a COllective Soul fan, I can't see you being disappointed. JEFF


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, by "The Joshua Tree" they had completely lost me. That album was the most monotonous album I've ever heard by a rock band. It sounds like the same song just being played continuously through the whole album. Even "The Unforgettable Fire" was so-so. All there best stuff is on the first three albums. At least they've gotten back to rock somewhat in their more recent albums. I will give them that. But be prepared for another barrage as soon as squonk reads this.



All their best music was on the first 3 albums? Have you listened to Achtung Baby, probably their best album overall? Have you listened to their latest album? Blinded By the City of Lights belongs right up there with any U2 classic. I don't idolize U2, nor do I think Bono is a genius. They are simply a great rock and roll band. They are not may favorite, but they are up there. Bono is a charismatic singer and a decent songwriter. But to say they haven't influenced anybody is just silly. There are dozens and dozens of bands that have grown up and listened to U2. The whole recent back to guitar rock sound that has come about as a reaction to rap/hiphop is most certainly influenced by bands such as U2, and they are still going strong. You can't tell me that bands like Oasis, and more recently The Killers, The Strokes etc haven't had some U2 influence.


Virtually every band makes what most people consider their best or "favorite" albums early in their career. The band is new and fresh, especially if they have a signature sound, so that stuff they do later some people will think sounds less appealing and "more of the same". That criticism could be leveled at almost any band. But to simply dismiss a band with a 25 year career as not being interesting after 3 albums is folly. You have to look at the career as whole--their will be ups and downs along the way. And for me the final verdict is--how do they sound live? I have seen U2 live on the last 2 tours, and this is still a powerful, fresh and vital band with a great backcatalog of songs that is played with energy and musicianship. And I saw a whole lot of 20 somethings that would agree with me at those concerts. Ramminitski, on this one you are sounding like your missing the boat. Its kind of like 40s era Sinatra fans complaining that Sinatra is singing these lousy poppy swinging tunes in the late 50s--everyone is prejudiced by their time perspective. The key is to not let that pigeonhole your musical tolerances.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

How can they be a "great" rock band, but only have a "decent" writer?

Weren't you the one complaining that too many movies are considered "great", when they are merely decent?


I do think they are "great" on the business end, they are similar to the Rolling Stones in that regards ... I fully expect Bono to be filling up arenas and doing Super Bowls when hes 60 too


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How can they be a "great" rock band, but only have a "decent" writer?
> 
> Weren't you the one complaining that too many movies are considered "great", when they are merely decent?
> 
> 
> I do think they are "great" on the business end, they are similar to the Rolling Stones in that regards ... I fully expect Bono to be filling up arenas and doing Super Bowls when hes 60 too




I don't think Bono is quite up there with Springsteen, Neil Young etc, but he has written some great tunes. I call them a great band more for their playing. I think you can be a great band without having a "great" songwriter. Any number of blues rock bands would fit that bill, as well as bands such as Led Zeppelin or The Who. I think the most similar older band to U2 would be the Who. While I think Townshend has written some great songs, overall I would call him a good songwriter. As a BAND, the Who were GREAT. They are more known for their playing. U2 is the WHO of the last 20 years.


----------



## Rammitinski

I don't agree that The Who were MORE known for their playing. And I don't think that needs any explaining. When did you start getting in to them? After Moon's death? They were always most highly respected for their songs, period. And that's not opinion - that's pure fact.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't agree that The Who were MORE known for their playing. And I don't think that needs any explaining. When did you start getting in to them? After Moon's death? They were always most highly respected for their songs, period.




Nope, been an avid Who fan since Who's Next. As I said, I think Townshend's written some great songs, but I don't think I'm off base in saying first and foremost, the Who are known for their playing as a live band. I don't think anyone would place Townshend up there with Lennon/McCartney as songwriters, but you could make an argument that they were the greatest live band ever. I thought they were a much better live band than the Stones.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

This is a good comparison. Peter Townshend, has had huge success writing very focused songs about some aspect of life, whether is be his generation, the revolution, punk rockers ( Rough Boys) or growing older, I offer you one example, of a great rock writer in action:

_Slit Skirts

By Pete Townshend_


I was just thirty-four years old and I was still wandering in a haze

I was wondering why everyone I met seemed like they were

Lost in a maze

I don't know why I thought I should have some kind of

Divine right to the blues

It's sympathy not tears people need when they're the

Front page sad news.


The incense burned away and the stench began to rise

And lovers now estranged avoided catching each others' eyes

And girls who lost their children cursed the men who fit the coil

And men not fit for marriage took their refuge in the oil

No one respects the flame quite like the fool who's badly burned

From all this you'd imagine that there must be something learned


[Chorus]

Slit skirts, Jeanie never wears those slit skirts

And I don't ever wear no ripped shirts

Can't pretend that growing older never hurts.

Knee pants, Jeanie never wears no knee pants

Have to be so drunk to try a new dance

So afraid of every new romance

Slit skirts, slit skirt

Jeanie isn't wearing those slit skirts, slit skirt

She wouldn't dare in those slit skirts, slit skirt

Wouldn't be seen dead in no slit skirt

Romance, romance, why aren't we thinking up romance?

Why can't we drink it up true heart romance

Just need a brief new romance



Let me tell you some more about myself, you know I'm sitting at home just now.

The big events of the day are passed and the late TV shows have come around.

I'm number one in the home team, but I still feel unfulfilled.

A silent voice in her broken heart complaining that I'm unskilled.

And I know that when she thinks of me, she thinks of me as him,

But, unlike me, she don't work off her frustration in the gym.

Recriminations fester and the past can never change

A woman's expectations run from both ends of the range

Once she walked with untamed lovers' face between her legs

Now he's cooled and stifled and it's she who has to beg


[chorus]


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, been an avid Who fan since Who's Next. As I said, I think Townshend's written some great songs, but I don't think I'm off base in saying first and foremost, the Who are known for their playing as a live band. I don't think anyone would place Townshend up there with Lennon/McCartney as songwriters, but you could make an argument that they were the greatest live band ever. I thought they were a much better live band than the Stones.



Anybody's better live than the Stones - except maybe Aerosmith, Bad Company or Boston. Oh yeah - and Ashlee Simpson.


----------



## Rammitinski

And I'm not talking about Townshend's songwriting - I'm talking about The Who's recordings.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Do you know who wrote The Who's songs?


----------



## Rammitinski

Duh - no, Who? Squonk said they were better known for their playing and live shows - I contended that they are actually BEST known for their SONGS, meaning their recorded output - what you buy on CD and what you hear on the radio. Townshends writing doesn't enter into the equation as far as my response went. But for the record, I think he's a pretty good songwriter, too.


----------



## speeeedy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speeeedy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just picked up Tom petty sound stage presents. it says its recorded in HD but its 4x3 aspect ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also got ac/dc live at Donington. i will give my report on mon. What should i expect?



i would give ac/dc 3 out of 5 stars for pq and sq. the tom petty is the best i have seen for pq and sq. 5 of 5 for tom and the heart breakers. the ac/dc is an amazing peformance. there must of been well over 500k people there. very good stuff. if just the pq was better


----------



## Rammitinski

That's strange - why would it only be in 4:3 when it was recorded in 16:9? Hmmm. Anyway, that was one of the best "Soundstage"s, but I still put Steve Winwood as the best. I've never seen a band as good sounding and as tight as that show. Of course, if you're not old enough to be familiar with most of his Traffic stuff, then Tom Petty's a totally acceptable choice.


----------



## squonk

The Soundstage DVDs are all good stuff. Very well produced and good sound. I have virtually every one of them if I haven't recorded it already on DVD. I thought the Petty one was widescreen too, that is strange. A double DVD at that, with some great older rock and roll that influenced Petty on that one. Petty and his band never fail to deliver--a quintessential American rock and roll band.


The Winwood show was great too. I saw Winwood in a small club like that last summer, what a thrill, since I never got to see Traffic live. Nice and tight, with the signature voice.


----------



## Rammitinski

Yep, totally professional. I didn't realize the Petty one was a double set - I'll have to check that out, because there must be a lot of great stuff on there to fill it all up. There's a band that will never go out of style, for sure. By the way, I've been meaning to ask you, do you have that latest Hackett DVD? I'd like to hear some input on it before I spring for it, for Border's obscene prices.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, totally professional. I didn't realize the Petty one was a double set - I'll have to check that out, because there must be a lot of great stuff on there to fill it all up. There's a band that will never go out of style, for sure. By the way, I've been meaning to ask you, do you have that latest Hackett DVD? I'd like to hear some input on it before I spring for it, for Border's obscene prices.



Which one, the Hungarian one or the South American one? I don't have the Hungarian one yet. The SA one is awesome.


----------



## speeeedy









I should of mentioned on the back it said 4x3 but it was in 16x9.







when he play Malinda it is just incredible!


----------



## speeeedy









I should of mentioned on the back it said 4x3 but it was in 16x9.







when he plays Malinda it is just incredible!


----------



## ekb

I have a Soundstage sampler DVD. The best performance on it, IMO, is by Tori Amos. But, unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a DVD of just that episode. Can anyone confirm? Anyway, Tori has a non Soundstage DVD. Does anyone have it and can they comment on the AQ?


Ed


----------



## 0GIBS

anyone know of a dvd of dio something of a silver mountain?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Soundstage sampler DVD. The best performance on it, IMO, is by Tori Amos. But, unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a DVD of just that episode. Can anyone confirm? Anyway, Tori has a non Soundstage DVD. Does anyone have it and can they comment on the AQ?
> 
> 
> Ed



I totally forgot about the Tori Amos one - yeah, that one's up there, too. How many of you all know her real first name is Myra? (You can see why she changed it.)


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which one, the Hungarian one or the South American one? I don't have the Hungarian one yet. The SA one is awesome.



I'm pretty certain it's the South American one. They run an every day (no pun intended) special of buy 3 DVD's - get 1 free. That'll knock down the price, but then I'll also have to drop a small bundle. I'll have to spend some time looking through them. All the good ones are at least $30.00. Maybe Gabriel's Growing Up Tour. I've already got Play - The Videos. I know there's a couple of British comedy ones I want (like Rising Damp). Thanks.


----------



## howburger

If you like bluegrass and string music, you need to check out "The Three Pickers". It's Earls Scruggs, Ricky Skaggs and Doc Watson. Kentucky Thunder and Allison Kraus are in several songs. "Banks of the Ohio" has some guitar strings by Doc Watson toward the end of the song that are to die for.



Harold


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which one, the Hungarian one or the South American one? I don't have the Hungarian one yet. The SA one is awesome.



I checked and it's the Hungarian one. And it was only $15.00! I'll go back there when I've got more time to look through them all (4 for the price of 3, remember? Same for the CD's, so I'll look through those, too). I did see a Flower Kings DVD, that has them playing their best stuff live in studios all around the world.


----------



## flynbmw

I have a Tori Amos DVD "Greetings from Sunny Florida" or something like that. (I am not at home to check the title). Anyway I have watched about half and it has been excellent so far. I can't remember if it is widescreen but the overall production (audio and video) is well done. If you are a fan (even a casual one) it is worth picking up.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flynbmw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Tori Amos DVD "Greetings from Sunny Florida" or something like that.



I think that's the one that has been out for a while. When I asked about Tori Amos I didn't realize that a new one was being released about the same time.


flynbmw - are you picky about audio? By default, I assume that most disks have such bad audio quality that they're not worth buying. I've been burned too many times by someone commenting that a disk sounds good. Thanks.


Ed


----------



## flynbmw

I am into the audio more than the video part of concert DVD's. Still watching them on a 10 year old CRT screen... As far as this concert video, it sounds great. Tori is a very polished performer. With all the vocals and piano on this disc, it would be good for speaker auditions. I'll go "out on a limb" and say that you will not be disappointed.


----------



## ekb

Thanks again flynbmw.


Ed


----------



## hometheaterguy

U2's Vertigo tour in Chicago is mixed very well and available in Dolby and DTS on the disc. Great light rope and stage light show, kick buttage audio. Their Rattle and Hum DVD is another DVD that should be in everyones collection. They have some great concert images. "ELEVATION"!!!


----------



## Neild




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just checked out "Soundstage Presents- Lindsey Buckingham With Special Guest Star Stevie Nicks Live In Concert" over the weekend. Great looking disc. A tad on the short side at about 66 minutes and no DTS track, but the DD 5.1 and stereo track are very enjoyable IMO. If you're a Mac/Buckingham fan this disc is for you.



Is this disc widescreen or not? The original PBS version was, and the DVD at the store says "Filmed in HD" and 4:3.


But some people have said that Soundstage discs may say 4:3 on the package but be 16:9 on the disc.


----------



## Neild




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neild* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this disc widescreen or not? The original PBS version was, and the DVD at the store says "Filmed in HD" and 4:3.
> 
> 
> But some people have said that Soundstage discs may say 4:3 on the package but be 16:9 on the disc.



I think I found the answer courtesy of dvdtalk:

http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/read.php?ID=19611 


"the back cover states the aspect ratio to be 4x3 letterbox, the PBS sale site states fullscreen, while one region 4 site states the aspect ratio to be anamorphic widescreen. I've checked my disc on two systems and it sure looks like 1:85:1 anamorphic widescreen to me."


----------



## Iwanthd

I recently received the Chicago\\Earth Wind & Fire @ Greek Theater DVD. The performance and PQ are very good but the sound mix dosen't seem to be 5.1 like the box says. I sampled the Dolby and DTS tracks on the first disc and the center channel is not used for lead vocals. The vocals are coming from the LR, and rear surrounds. I haven't tried disc 2 yet. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## J\V

Eric Clapton & Friends, the concert from Antigua is awesome. Fantastic duet of "The Difficult Kind" with Sheryl Crow, with great video, great sound, great music. I'd also second DMB's 'Listener Supported'.


I have to also throw my $0.02 in for George Harrison's recent re-release of the The Concert for Bangladesh. Although it was recorded around 1971, the music is absolutely amazing. In case you are not familiar with this concert, Leon Russel, Billy Preston, Ringo and Clapton join him, and it was _the_ original benefit concert, long before they were in vogue. An amazing show, even if the video is marginal quality. I highly recommend it for anyone who loves music of the late 60's...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Congrats to the thread for 100,000 views!


----------



## iamfranki

Picked up the DVD yesterday and quickly previewed it. Couldn't crank it up as homework activities were in progress.


It has DD 5.1, Ozzy and gang of recent vintage so it must be from their last tour. It says the footage came from various concerts.


The musicians seem to be on top of it and they replay all of the old classic sabbath tunes.


So far it seems worth the 12.95 I paid.


later


----------



## hotwls13

Crap, Alison Krauss is on HDnet right now. I just had my wife record the last half of it. (I am at work). I did just buy it on DVD today and haven't seen it yet. It will be cool to compare the two.


Also, some other concerts I have seen mentioned on here, coming up on HDnet are:


Sun, Mar 5th 2:30 PM PT Rick Springfield - Live At The Coronado Theatre

Tue, Mar 7th 2:00 PM PT The Doobie Brothers Live at Wolf Trap

Thu, Mar 9th 8:30 PM PT The Strat Pack - 50 Years of the Fender Stratocaster®


Here's a link to the listing.

HDnet Concerts


----------



## hotwls13

Here is a partial list I compiled of some of the recommendations here. Again, just a partial list of the ones I may be interested in. I currently only own Eagles Farewell I (Awesome!) and I bought today the Alison Krauss DVD.


Alison Krauss + Union Station Live

Eagles Farewell I Tour Melbourne

Eagles Hell Freezes Over - DTS version ONLY

Doobie Brothers-Live at the Wolf Trap

Roger Waters "In The Flesh"

Roy Orbison "Black and White Night."

Eric Clapton & Friends

Clapton's "One More Car One More Rider"

Eric Clapton Live at Hyde Park

Concert for George

George Harrison's The Concert for Bangladesh

The Stratpack live in Concert

Elton John, One Night Only -Greatist hits, Live at Madison Square Garden

David Gilmore (Live)

James Taylor, live at the beacon

Simon and Garfunkel in Central Park

Peter Gabriel - Secret World Live

Peter Gabriel - Growing Up Live

Phil Collins Farewell Tour DVD

Journey Live in Houston 1981

R.E.M.: A Perfect Square

Sheryl Crow - C'mon America 2003

Dave Matthews: Listener Supported and Live at Folsom in Boulder Co.

Dave Matthews Band "The Central Park Concert"

Paul Mccartney Back in the US

U2 Rattle and Hum

U2 Vertigo

U2 - Elevation 2001 Live from Boston

The Who Live At The Royal Albert Hall

The Stones Bridges tour

Rolling Stones (Four Licks)

Led Zeppelin DVD

Sting's 'All this time'

AC/DC-Stiff Upper Lip

Bee Gee's - One Night Only

The Beach Boys "Good Timing" Knebworth, UK

TRIBUTE TO BRIAN WILSON

Springsteen Live in NYC

Joe Satriani - Live in SF

Queen: "We Will Rock You"

Queen - Live at Wembley Stadium

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense

The Corrs - Live in London

Portishead - Roseland NYC

Santana - Supernatural Live DTS

Sarah Mclachlan - Mirrorball

Diana Krall - Live in Paris

Norah Jones - Live in New Orleans

Metallica - S&M (not clean version)

Stevie Ray Vaughn - Live at the el Mocambo in Toronto

Depeche Mode - One night in Paris

Sade - Lovers Live

The Last Waltz

Family Values Tour 1998 - the original

Faith Hill - When the lights go down

Pearl Jam - Touring Band 2000

Talking Heads Stop Making Sense

Prince (Rave Unto)

Dixie Chicks (evening with)

Peter Frampton - Live in Detroit (2001)

Arista Records: 25 Years of #1 Hits

Music for Montserrat

Jewel: Live at Humphries

Live Eight: 4 disk set

Live Aid: 4 disk set

Green Day Bullet in a Bible

The Heart Live in Seattle

ELO - Zoom

Cream - Royal Albert Hall

Blue Man Group

Earth Wind & Fire

Chicago Live

Collective Soul's "Home"

Standing in the Shadows of Motown

Sarah McLachlan's Afterglow Live


----------



## gbaker59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a partial list I compiled of some of the recommendations here. Again, just a partial list of the ones I may be interested in. I currently only own Eagles Farewell I (Awesome!) and I bought today the Alison Krauss DVD.
> 
> 
> Paul Macartney Back in the US
> 
> 
> Frampton Live in Chicago (2003)



Thanks very nice.


If you can edit your post consider correcting Paul last name.


Also is it Peter Frampton Live in Detriot (2001) rather than Chicago?


Anyway Thanks


----------



## ekb

So are these HDnet concerts allways in HD or ever in HD? Seems like many of these would simply be the DVD version. But maybe they sometimes get the original HD video or film source for broadcast?


Ed


----------



## sperezmore

Hello,


I would recommend a new DVD/CD set released on 02/07/2006


Whitesnake: Live in the Still of the Night (London, November 2004)


1:78.1 (16X9) / DD5.1 - DTS5.1 - DD2.0 - Multi Channel


Disc 1 (DVD)


1. Burn

2. Bad Boys

3. Love Ain't No Stranger

4. Ready An' Willing

5. Is This Love

6. Give Me All Your Love

7. Judgement Day

8. Blues For Mylene

9. Snake Dance

11. Drum Solo

12. Cryin' In The Rain

13. Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The City

14. Don't Break My Heart Again

15. Fool For Your Loving

16. Here I Go Again

17. Take Me With You

18. Still Of The Night


Disc 2 (CD)


1. Burn

2. Give Me All Your Love

3. Is This Love

4. Love Ain't No Stranger

5. Judgement Day

6. Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The City

7. Fool For Your Loving

8. Here I Go Again

9. Take Me With You

10. Still Of The Night



Killer concert, Great PQ & Audio


Enjoy!


Regards,


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaker59* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks very nice.
> 
> 
> If you can edit your post consider correcting Paul last name.
> 
> 
> Also is it Peter Frampton Live in Detriot (2001) rather than Chicago?
> 
> 
> Anyway Thanks



Made the changes. These were just cut and paste from other recommendations.


Also, it's Detroit, not Detriot.












EKB:


The HDnet broadcasts that I have seen are actual HD. I bought the Alison Krauss DVD this weekend and also recorded it off of HDnet. The HD video is noticeably HD compared to DVD. The audio though was better on the DVD as it has DTS.


BTW, I really liked the Alison Krauss DVD.


I also recorded the Rick Springfield and U2 concerts this weekend off HDnet. The PQ/AQ were great, but I can't stand Springfield ( I think you have to be a woman over 50 to like him) and U2 I only like the old mainstream stuff. I didn't watch either one for long, but the quality was top notch.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Made the changes. These were just cut and paste from other recommendations.
> 
> 
> Also, it's Detroit, not Detriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EKB:
> 
> 
> The HDnet broadcasts that I have seen are actual HD. I bought the Alison Krauss DVD this weekend and also recorded it off of HDnet. The HD video is noticeably HD compared to DVD. The audio though was better on the DVD as it has DTS.
> 
> 
> BTW, I really liked the Alison Krauss DVD.
> 
> 
> I also recorded the Rick Springfield and U2 concerts this weekend off HDnet. The PQ/AQ were great, but I can't stand Springfield ( I think you have to be a woman over 50 to like him) and U2 I only like the old mainstream stuff. I didn't watch either one for long, but the quality was top notch.



Which U2 concert are they broadcasting on HD? I don't see a listing for one.


----------



## himey

Last night HD NET showed Vertigo Live In Chicago 2005...


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last night HD NET showed Vertigo Live In Chicago 2005...



yep it was Vertigo, great PQ/SQ for the U2 fan.


PS I picked up the James Taylor DVD this weekend and while it's good PQ/SQ, just not something I will listen to again.


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a partial list I compiled of some of the recommendations here. Again, just a partial list of the ones I may be interested in. I currently only own Eagles Farewell I (Awesome!) and I bought today the Alison Krauss DVD.




How could you leave out Earth Wind & Fire and Chicago Live?


----------



## Rammitinski

Hmmmm....is the "Chicago Live" without Terry Kath, Pete Cetera and Danny Seraphine? If so, I wouldn't even want to see it.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....is the "Chicago Live" without Terry Kath, Pete Cetera and Danny Seraphine? If so, I wouldn't even want to see it.



Ramm, you are a true blue old schooler, that's for sure. Unfortunately, the EWF/Chicago DVD he speaks of is from their tour of last year or the year before, so no, those guys are long gone. I too am a big Chicago fan from almost the very get go--I bought Chicago V when I was 14 and it was one of my first 3 albums I ever bought. Proceeded to very quickly get I, II, and III, and was a dedicated Chicago lover until about XI or so when they started to get a little too sappy(too much Cetera influence after Kath died). I love that early Chicago sound, especially the real brassy stuff--Question 67/68, Listen, Ballet for a Girl in Buchanon, Searchin, Wishin, Feelin Stronger, Just You and Me, Lifesaver etc.


But you are unecessarily cutting yourself off from what is still a good band with pretty much the same sound. I saw the EWF/Chicago concert live 2 summers ago and it was a fantastic concert. Chicago still has Lamm and the most important element--the 3 original brass guys who know those brass charts inside and out. So those old songs still sound great and they play virtually every one you'd want to hear, including the ENTIRE Ballet for a Girl In Buchanon. The guy who sings Cetera's songs has been with them now longer than Cetera was with the band, and he sounds pretty darn identical. Pankow is still the real soul of that group, and they put on a great live show. It seems you have a tough time ackowledging that these older groups can still make great music even though they are older. And the interplay and trading off of songs between these 2 great brass groups is truly unique and makes for a great time. Don't give them short shrift. BB King still plays great blues guitar and he's 80.


----------



## Yosh70

Looking for some feedback here....Collective Soul: Home


Seen some posts earlier....any more thoughts?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squonk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ramm, you are a true blue old schooler, that's for sure. Unfortunately, the EWF/Chicago DVD he speaks of is from their tour of last year or the year before, so no, those guys are long gone. I too am a big Chicago fan from almost the very get go--I bought Chicago V when I was 14 and it was one of my first 3 albums I ever bought. Proceeded to very quickly get I, II, and III, and was a dedicated Chicago lover until about XI or so when they started to get a little too sappy(too much Cetera influence after Kath died). I love that early Chicago sound, especially the real brassy stuff--Question 67/68, Listen, Ballet for a Girl in Buchanon, Searchin, Wishin, Feelin Stronger, Just You and Me, Lifesaver etc.
> 
> 
> But you are unecessarily cutting yourself off from what is still a good band with pretty much the same sound. I saw the EWF/Chicago concert live 2 summers ago and it was a fantastic concert. Chicago still has Lamm and the most important element--the 3 original brass guys who know those brass charts inside and out. So those old songs still sound great and they play virtually every one you'd want to hear, including the ENTIRE Ballet for a Girl In Buchanon. The guy who sings Cetera's songs has been with them now longer than Cetera was with the band, and he sounds pretty darn identical. Pankow is still the real soul of that group, and they put on a great live show. It seems you have a tough time ackowledging that these older groups can still make great music even though they are older. And the interplay and trading off of songs between these 2 great brass groups is truly unique and makes for a great time. Don't give them short shrift. BB King still plays great blues guitar and he's 80.



No, I actually think they still sound great. I've seen them here and there on TV and enjoyed it a lot. It's just that, like you said about the earlier stuff, I was really into them then, too. I just probably wouldn't pay a high ticket price to see them now without those guys. I was just a REAL big diehard fan of theirs back in the day. They do sound a heck of a lot better now than they did way back on the Chicago IV live set. The quality of that album was a bit of a disappointment back then. (In fact, I don't think that set's even in print.) They seem to have done a decent job replacing Cetera and Seraphine, but they'll always miss Kath, no matter what. But, like you said, as long as they've got that original brass section, they're always gonna be enjoyable and worth listening to. So no, I didn't mean that to sound like I thought they suck now or anything. I'm too big of a fan to ever say that. One of these days, I've got to start replacing all my LP's with the remasters. The only ones I've actually gotten so far are III and V. (I really don't want anything after VII.)


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for some feedback here....Collective Soul: Home. Seen some posts earlier....any more thoughts?



PQ and AQ are good, but in the case of Collective Soul I do not think the orchestra was a good idea. I would have preferred a straight-ahead rock show.


Normally, your career has to be spent before you resort to the "with 27-piece orchestra" stunt.


-g


----------



## benezrj

Fantastic concert! CS sounded great - tight - well rehearsed. The AYSA sounded great. PQ and QQ were top notch. One of my favorite concert DVDs. JEFF


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How could you leave out Earth Wind & Fire and Chicago Live?



Added them to the list.


I would just like the list to be something I could print out, take with me to Best Buy or whatever and use as recommended good/great PQ/SQ concerts. It would be nice to have the list a little more dynamic as far as number of recommendations or something. Maybe like a vote for everyones top 5 from the list. Then recompile the list in order of recommendations. This would validate the list a little.


My Top 2 would be:


Eagles Farewell I Tour

Alison Krauss & Union Station Live


The only others I have seen are Bruce Springstein and U2 Vertigo on HDnet, and James Taylor Live DVD. Although they were all good PQ/SQ, the Eagles and Krauss were the only ones I would personally re-watch.


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I actually think they still sound great. I've seen them here and there on TV and enjoyed it a lot. It's just that, like you said about the earlier stuff, I was really into them then, too. I just probably wouldn't pay a high ticket price to see them now without those guys. I was just a REAL big diehard fan of theirs back in the day. They do sound a heck of a lot better now than they did way back on the Chicago IV live set. The quality of that album was a bit of a disappointment back then. (In fact, I don't think that set's even in print.) They seem to have done a decent job replacing Cetera and Seraphine, but they'll always miss Kath, no matter what. But, like you said, as long as they've got that original brass section, they're always gonna be enjoyable and worth listening to. So no, I didn't mean that to sound like I thought they suck now or anything. I'm too big of a fan to ever say that. One of these days, I've got to start replacing all my LP's with the remasters. The only ones I've actually gotten so far are III and V. (I really don't want anything after VII.)



Yea, the weak link in the band IMO is Bill Champlin (sp?), who tries to sing some of the Kath songs. His voice range is extremely limited and he strains to sound soulful. I have almost all the remastered CDs through VII or VIII and I recently got the box set which does have some live DVD footage from the 70's. I love that Chicago V album, still sounds fresh and jazzy--A Hit by Varese, Now That You've Gone.

I would think that if you don't want to pay the big ticket concert price the DVD would be a good alternative--like I said, the EWF/Chicago show was very good.


----------



## Scott Tucker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't think this was on the market yet?



Yes, I enjoyed what I've seen of it so far. If you like Queen and Bad Co., it's a no brainer. Hell, even if you don't like Bad Co., it's a no brainer. Get this one.


----------



## Scott Tucker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightmaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't think this was on the market yet?



Yes, I enjoyed what I've seen of it so far. If you like Queen and Bad Co., it's a no brainer. Hell, even if you don't like Bad Co., it's a no brainer. Get this one.


Scott


----------



## Wytchone

Wonder why this is not a sticky?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wytchone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wonder why this is not a sticky?



It's better this way because it's much more noticable when there is a new post.


Ed


----------



## hotwls13

I agree STICK IT!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree STICK IT!



I just realized that my quote is ambiguous. I meant *D O N ' T* make it a sticky.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Agreed Ed, I do like how it bounces up and down the list, lets keep it unstuck!


----------



## dannic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Added them to the list.
> 
> 
> I would just like the list to be something I could print out, take with me to Best Buy or whatever and use as recommended good/great PQ/SQ concerts. It would be nice to have the list a little more dynamic as far as number of recommendations or something. Maybe like a vote for everyones top 5 from the list. Then recompile the list in order of recommendations. This would validate the list a little.
> 
> 
> My Top 2 would be:
> 
> 
> Eagles Farewell I Tour
> 
> Alison Krauss & Union Station Live
> 
> 
> The only others I have seen are Bruce Springstein and U2 Vertigo on HDnet, and James Taylor Live DVD. Although they were all good PQ/SQ, the Eagles and Krauss were the only ones I would personally re-watch.




Hotwls13- I would agree with your choices. These two are among the best in my collection as well.


Try the Doobie Brothers-Live at the Wolf Trap. Filmed in Hi Def I believe and easily equal in sound and video quality to the above IMHO.


Great audio/video and a fine performance. Filmed in 2005, these guys can still rock-great musicians that ACTUALLY play REAL instruments-no lip syncing or computer generated music here!


Great rewatchability factor as well.


Underrated as I have not seen it mentioned much here.


Just my 2 cents


----------



## Yosh70

Yes, I recently picked up this Doobie Bros DVD and was amazed at how good it is. PQ is good and I recently tried it in DD instead of DTS.

To me, I like the sound quality better, not sure if its maybe the bass, the difference in tonal clarity but its one of the rare times that DD is preferable over DTS.....for me anyways.


----------



## RickPas

I think Tuesday the 21st the Black Crowes are releasing their first concert dvd...It was filmed in HD and I read has a DD and DTS audio tracks.....

They are premiering it Monday night at select theatres in HD around the country..

This sounds like a good one..

Rick


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I recently picked up this Doobie Bros DVD and was amazed at how good it is. PQ is good and I recently tried it in DD instead of DTS.
> 
> To me, I like the sound quality better, not sure if its maybe the bass, the difference in tonal clarity but its one of the rare times that DD is preferable over DTS.....for me anyways.



Thanks for the tip - I just ordered it (along with the new Collective Sould DVD) and I'll do the comparison between DD and DTS when it arrives.


BTW, with free Super Saving Shipping I got both of the these DVD's for just over $25 from Amazon - not bad.


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dannic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hotwls13- I would agree with your choices. These two are among the best in my collection as well.
> 
> 
> Try the Doobie Brothers-Live at the Wolf Trap. Filmed in Hi Def I believe and easily equal in sound and video quality to the above IMHO.
> 
> 
> Great audio/video and a fine performance. Filmed in 2005, these guys can still rock-great musicians that ACTUALLY play REAL instruments-no lip syncing or computer generated music here!
> 
> 
> Great rewatchability factor as well.
> 
> 
> Underrated as I have not seen it mentioned much here.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents



Added them to the list.










Anyone know how to setup a poll on top 5 or 10 concerts?


----------



## DiCecco

I am always looking for something new and different instead of older groups . I took a flyer on this dvd concert Beth Hart Live at the Persidio. This woman is total energy and has a powerful blues voice. She gives 100% and does not mail it in. The picture quality and sound are both good.


----------



## tcoursen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They do sound a heck of a lot better now than they did way back on the Chicago IV live set. The quality of that album was a bit of a disappointment back then. (In fact, I don't think that set's even in print.)



Chicago IV was re-released last year. They remastered it and added a bonus disk of other songs recorded at the Carnegie Hall shows but not on the original release. I want to pick it up but haven't yet. I do believe that it did get positive reviews and was seen as a vast improvement in sound over the original release.


----------



## miester

Picked this up a few months ago at WalMart and it amazing. Hearing Daltrey belt out the Real Me sent shivers down my back bone. A little expensive but you get three DVDs but well worth the money.


----------



## hotwls13

Just ordered Queen - We Will Rock You for $4.85 shipped at Walmart.com!!


I hope it's good.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered Queen - We Will Rock You for $4.85 shipped at Walmart.com!!
> 
> 
> I hope it's good.



It's basically a video of the Live Killers album. It's great.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered Queen - We Will Rock You for $4.85 shipped at Walmart.com!!
> 
> 
> I hope it's good.



Its very interesting.



1. For its time, the audio and video is top notch. I believe its early 80s, and was filmed for large format Film, so the transfer to DVD was excellent.

Again the qualifier here is "for its time". A 90s concert performance will generally look better, and a 2000 concert performance will always look better.



2. The performance really captures a typical 70s band... with all their flaws and strengths: warm beers sitting here and there on the stage, very little interaction between the players ... Brian May playing shyly on one side, Freddie Mercury prancing around and belting out vocals ... bad teeth and all.


3.The camera shot mix is horrible by todays standards.. almost no crowd shots, too many close ups, and not enough full band shots... but ... please read item 4.


4. The director's comments on this DVD are worth 5 bucks just for themselves. This director basically describes all the difficulties of filming this performance, back in the old days. He talks about how he had to convince Freddie to have the performance filmed ... this involved carting Freddie to IMAX films so Freddie would know what large format filming is.


The director discusses all the technical difficulties he had filming it... how much work was involved. It was a very traumatic work experience for his company.


For example, Brian May was afraid of the camera, and the cameramen were afraid of the band ...


And the actual shooting was a piece of cake, compared to editing it, and getting all the band members to seperately agree to one post production version of the film.


----------



## kezug

Has anyone seen Classic Albums: Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here? This was just recently released.


----------



## JBaumgart

Two thumbs up for Collective Soul's "Home" - great performance and production quality.


----------



## pg_rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Classic Albums: Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here? This was just recently released.



Sweet! Where did you see this? I need to get it! The Classic Album: Dark Side of the Moon DVD was awesome!!!


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Classic Albums: Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here? This was just recently released.



You might want to check out the reviews for this at Amazon before dropping the money on it. If the one you are looking at is the same one Amazon has it appears that this is NOT part of the Eagle Vision USA series that included DSOTM (which I want to get). In checking the Eagle Vision USA (who have lots of interesting concert titles as well as the "Classic Album" series) website they do not list this title so it appears the 2 reviews might be correct.


I always enjoyed the "Classic Album" series when it was on and wish they had done more of them.


----------



## craigdcan

I'm new to this part of AVS, so please excuse me if I repeat some recommenations..


Top notch -


Fleetwood Mac - The Dance - fan or not, you wll love this performance. My guests all appreciate the talent amd sheer enjoyment brought forward in this dvd concert.


Three Doors Down - Away from the Sun Live - excellent band, very good sound. Great video when ion focus. It's a shame the camera man has a tough time with focus, and they switch angles far too often.,...but still enjoyable. Great lists of songs !


Eric Clapton - Crossroads - outstanding sound !! great lineup ! classic.


Dixie Chicks - An Evening w/ The Dixie Chicks - nice video, great sound...Natalie's voice is magic. They could have added a bit more of the old stuff (energy) for my liking, but very enjoyable - great talent


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Aint that Dixie Chicks show one classy concert?

all those stringed instruments, teamed with those voices, in that gorgeous theater, with all those gorgeous cowgirls in the audience... and the song catalog is so powerful.


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aint that Dixie Chicks show one classy concert?
> 
> all those stringed instruments, teamed with those voices, in that gorgeous theater, with all those gorgeous cowgirls in the audience... and the song catalog is so powerful.



Agree. And has the added bonus of being a VERY inexpensive (about $9) dvd....


htomei


----------



## hotwls13

I have been meaning to pick up the dixie chicks dvd. Have you guys heard their new single? It's very good, and it's about the controversary over what was said about Bush.


I think they were a little naive to make a comment like they did, being that they are country performers and country listeners are waaaaaay patriotic. I'm over it now, and I have since went back to listening to them again, but our main country station here in Bakersfield (KUZZ) still won't play them.


Anyway go to dixiechicks.com to hear the single, I think there is link there to see the video as well.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Thanks for the link ...


If they were naive, then they still are, they plaster newly defiant lyrics right on their homepage










The fact that they can write as good as the best rock acts, and dont have a typical country mindset, is part of their attraction and always has been. They lost all their airplay, but still sold out arenas across the country ...


Update: I just saw the video on aolmusic.com, its awesome ...

Lots of black imagery ( for blacklisted?) and very crossover ... with orchestral arangements, but in the end, its still country.


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link ...
> 
> 
> If they were naive, then they still are, they plaster newly defiant lyrics right on their homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they can write as good as the best rock acts, and dont have a typical country mindset, is part of their attraction and always has been. They lost all their airplay, but still sold out arenas across the country ...
> 
> 
> Update: I just saw the video on aolmusic.com, its awesome ...
> 
> Lots of black imagery ( for blacklisted?) and very crossover ... with orchestral arangements, but in the end, its still country.



Like I said, I really like there new song, and don't blame them for the defiant lyrics. I also , though, disagree with what they said in the first place and where they said it. I, like most Country Music listeners am very patriotic (possibly due to my 9+ years in the Air Force) and believe in supporting our President even if you don't necessarily agree with him. If you don't like what he is doing, express it on voting day.


Anyway, I am over it, and now that I have this great system, I look forward to there DVD.










I thought their new video was over the top, too deep and weird. I do like the song though.







I also think they may stray/move to the rock genre where they would do very well.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

yea lets all chill on the politics-talk, before they close this huge thread...


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Two thumbs up for Collective Soul's "Home" - great performance and production quality.



I just picked this up at Walmart today....watched most of it on the computer and thru some decent headphones.

A thumbs up from me as well but I'll test it out even better tomorrow as I'm off and everyone else will be either at school or work.


I sometimes forget alot of the songs that certain bands play but get reminded as the concert progresses along. This was one of those times.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked this up at Walmart today....watched most of it on the computer and thru some decent headphones.
> 
> A thumbs up from me as well but I'll test it out even better tomorrow as I'm off and everyone else will be either at school or work.
> 
> 
> I sometimes forget alot of the songs that certain bands play but get reminded as the concert progresses along. This was one of those times.



When you watch be sure to check out the "Special Features" which will give you an idea of how much work & preparation went into putting this thing on.


----------



## dmoeller17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speeeedy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i probably have about 30 concerts on dvd and the one that sounds the best would have to go to 311. it just sound incredible. the base is awsome. even with my subs off i can feel my chest shake!





cause 311 si the bomb, when i was at 311 day 06 i saw the HDNET truck so hopefully they will release it on HDDVD or Blue Ray in addition to it being on HDNET.


chad is alot of the dvd mix for the 311 day 04 disc and yet letterboxed the video, WHAT THE HELL!. anamorphic please!!


but i'd rather have good audio then video


----------



## jbaracelona

If you like motown a little, try Standing in the Shadows of Motown.


----------



## DD's Lounge

Well theres the one that won 2003 award for best DVD Live RUSH in Rio it worth it just to see Neil Pearts Drum Solo but there were a few good ones on that DVD like Los Stratingo and the Oncor with By Tor Snow Dog and Working Man.


Another good one is Chris Botti Night Sessions with Guest like Sting and others.


THE WAY IN IS THE WAY OUT!!


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DD's Lounge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well theres the one that won 2003 award for best DVD Live RUSH in Rio it worth it just to see Neil Pearts Drum Solo but there were a few good ones on that DVD like Los Stratingo and the Oncor with By Tor Snow Dog and Working Man.
> 
> 
> Another good one is Chris Botti Night Sessions with Guest like Sting and others.
> 
> 
> THE WAY IN IS THE WAY OUT!!



Really, there have been a bunch of negative reviews in here for Rush in Rio. I haven't seen or heard it myself, I just remember a lot of discussion about how good it wasn't.


PS I picked up "An evening with the Dixie Chicks" last night, I will be watching that this weekend.


----------



## FredProgGH

I think R30 was a better DVD release for Rush than Rush In Rio. Any serious fan needs both though!


----------



## DD's Lounge

I'm an avid Rush fan and they had one shot to do it and it was raining all morning and they still got the stage and instuments etc.. wiped down. I understand about the quality I can hear the sound change every once in awhile but that understandable considering. One way to look at it is that they did win the award for best Rock DVD of 2003. Get R30 by Rush the sound is better but the song selection is better on Rio.


DD's


----------



## DD's Lounge

I got both plus I found the Exit stage left DVD , found it at a local Record and tape place the sound is pretty Good but the Video is ok because it was back in the 80's. Is there a better Rock Drummer in the world than Neil, his Solo on R30 just kicks butt.


----------



## mattg3

Moody Blues Live At The Greek Best Moody dvd but very sad only three original members still on board.The three people who played with band are amazing talents but still miss Ray thomas and even Mike Pindar.No mention of them even in groups interview.The pq is hd all the way and dts sound is excellent(not as good as Procol harum Live at Union Chappel or boz scaggs dvds which in my opinion are reference point all dvd concert sound should be measured by).


----------



## DD's Lounge

If you like a great Trumpeter try Chris Bottis Night Sessions with Guest, Sting sings a couple of songs.

Pat Metheny has a good one too but I'm at work and cant think of the title.


DD's


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbaracelona* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you like motown a little, try Standing in the Shadows of Motown.



The jam session on the 2nd disk has the absolute best audio quality of any DVD concert, IMO.


And since Rush in Rio was just brought up - that one has the absolute worst audio, IMO. What a coincidence that both disks were mentioned in 2 consecutive posts!


Ed


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbaracelona* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you like motown a little, try Standing in the Shadows of Motown.



I would imagine it's good, but half of the original band members are dead or retired and have been replaced in their groups. When The Temptations were on Letterman not long ago, I was really kinda disappointed with them. Even my mom, whose 75 now, and was never really into them THAT much in their heyday, saw them and said they sounded pretty bad.


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would imagine it's good, but half of the original band members are dead or retired and have been replaced in their groups. When The Temptations were on Letterman not long ago, I was really kinda disappointed with them. Even my mom, whose 75 now, and was never really into them THAT much in their heyday, saw them and said they sounded pretty bad.



That's not what Standing in the Shadows of Motown is about. It focuses on the Funk Brothers, who provided the back-up music for many of Motown's biggest performers and tunes.


The documentary doesn't focus on the current state of the original groups, like the Temptations, etc. In fact, the songs on the DVD are sung by current performers, like Ben Harper, Joan Osborne, etc.


I highly recommend this DVD also--it's incredibly cheap (around $5 to $7 generally), has great music and sound quality, and is a joy to watch.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbaracelona* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you like motown a little, try Standing in the Shadows of Motown.



Since I haven't seen this I forego reviewing it







But I have added this award winning title to my list after seeing all the glowing reviews everywhere I look on the web.


If anybody is interested, here is the link to the movie's homepage . They have some samples of all the songs in the movie.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Counterpoint: I found "Standing In the Shadows" boring.


Face it, what makes Motown is those incredible vocals ,

preferrably from the incredible original vocalists,


And if they are going to replace the original singers, they better find some incredible talent and record it with all the meaning and intimacy of the original work.


I just didnt get the same feel from these Jam sessions ....


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Counterpoint: I found "Standing In the Shadows" boring.



Well, at least you watched it before reviewing it. Actually, this is encouraging to me since you and I see about 180 degrees apart on most music


----------



## FredProgGH

I have to agree that not having singers the caliber of the originals hurts the performances, but that doesn't change how incredible it is to see these guys play- and it is about them getting their props for a change. Also, it's not just about the reunion- it's an excellent documentary for those who don't know the story behind Motown and the guys who helped make all those hits.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yep its worth a rental for the history and all ..

And the Funk brothers do definitely deserve a DVD like this...

Its all good .... but I would prefer a long drive with 2 hours of MoTown classics on CD


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is encouraging to me since you and I see about 180 degrees apart on most music



Don't buy any Foo Fighters then, David Grohl is my favorite musician at the moment


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Counterpoint: I found "Standing In the Shadows" boring.
> 
> 
> Face it, what makes Motown is those incredible vocals ,
> 
> preferrably from the incredible original vocalists,
> 
> 
> And if they are going to replace the original singers, they better find some incredible talent and record it with all the meaning and intimacy of the original work.
> 
> 
> I just didnt get the same feel from these Jam sessions ....



John - you're really out in left field. I've said this before and let me say it again: You're about the music and I'm about the reproduction of the music.


Overall, I somewhat agree with you that "Standing in the shadows of Motown" is a bit boring because it's mostly a documentary - not a concert DVD. But my comments referred to the quality of the audio. The songs are some of the best and the jam session on disk 2 IS THE BEST. BTW, I think that the performances by the modern day vocalists are exceptional.


This disk is absolutely worth owning and if it's selling for like $5-$6 - just get it now.


Ed


----------



## hotwls13

Crap, I missed the Sheryl Crow Cmon America on HDNet a couple days ago.










Collective Soul "Home" is on today and Tommorrow though. I will be recording it. Concerts in HD are just awesome.


----------



## lateforwork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimvander9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen the most recent Pearl Jam DVD and it is excellent. I don't know about the specs that you have requested but I'm sure you can see them on Amazon.com.




I just saw it this weekend and was blown away.


----------



## himey

Collective Soul "Home"


This was a lot better than I thought it was going to be. SQ was excellent! I'm not a fan of the band, I don't even own any of their CDs but I would still recomend this one. Eric


----------



## airunz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lateforwork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just saw it this weekend and was blown away.



Which Pearl Jam DVD was this?


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Collective Soul "Home"
> 
> 
> This was a lot better than I thought it was going to be. SQ was excellent! I'm not a fan of the band, I don't even own any of their CDs but I would still recomend this one. Eric



Yep, I caught a little bit of it last night and the PQ/SQ was excellent. I actually did have one of there CD's until last week and it got yardsaled. Now after listening to them, I wish I would have kept it. Anyway, I am recording the whole thing today, I also have the following scheduled to record next week:


The Last Waltz (The Band) - Apr 11 5PM HDNTM

Roy Orbison Black and White - Apr 13 8AM INHD2


I think I will hold off buying Concert DVD's til I can get a chance to see them on HD or posibly rent them. I have been buying alot of DVD's and Concert DVD's lately.


BTW I have Norah Jones 2004 DVD and James Taylor live at the beacon for trade if anyone has any Concert dvd's to trade.







Both were great/excellent PQ/SQ, just not something I will listen to again due to the music itself.


----------



## Rammitinski

Maybe I should take you up on that Norah Jones one - I have been having some problems with insomnia lately. Yeah, I just watched "The Last Waltz" on IFC a few weeks back. What a great movie. Probably the best musical/concert film ever made. I can't wait to see that new Neil Young one when it comes out on DVD. It's supposed to be excellent.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see that new Neil Young one when it comes out on DVD. It's supposed to be excellent.



Can you please fill me in on this?


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you please fill me in on this?
> 
> 
> Ed



It's called "Heart of Gold" and comes out in June, directed by Johnathan Demme.

I'm sure Amazon has a listing of it.


Sounds like a keeper based on what I've heard about it.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's called "Heart of Gold" and comes out in June, directed by Johnathan Demme.
> 
> I'm sure Amazon has a listing of it.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a keeper based on what I've heard about it.



I saw it in the theater and if the DVD is any decent quality this will be a great DVD. The movie has a few interviews at the start but the rest is the concert. Awesome acoustic set in which Neil does his entire new Prairie Wind album and then follows with a collection of old classics even dating back to his first album. It was filmed just after his aneurysm operation and he talks to the audience a lot during the show. The recent brush with death is obviously on his mind and you can see the relief and joy he has knowing he still can play music. I can't wait for this one (but then I am a NY fan from back in the 60's).


----------



## hotwls13

Watched "An Evening with the Dixie Chicks" yesterday and it was awesome. Great PQ/SQ as well as performance. This will definately be a re-watchable Concert DVD.


One thing I noticed though was they kept switching from super clear almost HD quality video in full widescreen, back to somewhat grainy video with slight bars at the top and bottom. My wife wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't pointed it out. It's almost like they had only half of the camera's in HD. Maybe they did this on purpose, but I would have preferred to have had all the camera's in the high quality.


Did any of you that have seen this DVD notice the switching back and forth?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yep, occasional shots in a lower resolution. I think they used mostly HD cameras, but had a couple non-HD.


I was suprised how well their material compared with some of the covers they did, like Fleetwood Mac's "Landslide". What did you think?


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was suprised how well their material compared with some of the covers they did, like Fleetwood Mac's "Landslide". What did you think?



I have owned their Home cd for a few years, and I always liked the whole thing. After watching the DVD, I like it even more. What other covers are they doing besides Landslide?


----------



## Neild

I can't believe it hasn't been mentioned, but Sarah McLachlan's Afterglow Live should be on anyone's Top 10 list.


Picture & sound are impeccable. The disc has both 5.1 and stereo mixes, each of which are very well done. It has a background interview track, a few music videos, and comes with a companion CD containing 15 live tracks from the concerts.


Whether you appreciated Mirrorball or not, there's a lot here for almost anyone. The material covers the range from slow, intimate & acoustic, to powerful rock/dance levels.


The best concert DVD's incorporate the crowd and on this DVD you can feel the crowd prescence and excitement throughout. It's been well blended to feel mostly like a continuous concert than a series of tracks that have been assembled.


Like I say, whether you are a fan of her or not, this disc is a good showpiece for most any home theater.


----------



## hotwls13

Neild,


I added Sarah McLachlan's Afterglow Live to my list on pg 52.


Keep em coming.










Her Surfacing album was one of my favorites. Which concert would be more recommended Mirrorball or Afterglow?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

MirrorBall I thought was waay too slow, poor video, poor performance, although her incredible voice stayed impeccable.


I am a huge fan of her voice, and watched her performance on Live 8 closely. She must have some of the most difficult material to sing ever written, although some opera listeners may argue that point.


She nailed all the notes in Angel ( you know that song that goes"in the arms of an angel, far away from me ...") although Josh Grobham did an excellent job helping her.


We may need to give her another chance Afterglow, I will put it in my queue


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have owned their Home cd for a few years, and I always liked the whole thing. After watching the DVD, I like it even more. What other covers are they doing besides Landslide?



Actually i am not sure they are covers, but they do 2 songs from another female artist, Patti (?)?


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually i am not sure they are covers, but they do 2 songs from another female artist, Patti (?)?



If I remember correctly, I think that Patti (?) was the writer of the songs. My take on it was that these were written by Patti not sung by her.


I will be on the lookout for the Afterglow DVD. Anyone have a line on a really good price for it?


----------



## hotwls13

Has anyone seen/heard the Lillith Fair DVD? I'm just curious as to the quality. Looks like it can be had for cheap, which leads me to believe it's probably crappy.


----------



## Tangram

Just picked this up a couple of weekends ago. It is a DVD of the first live performance of Demon Days. It was shot in 16:9 at an opera house in Manchester, England as part of a festival. Lots of guests appear on stage and there are some neat twists, like using a live children's choir and a string section. The production qualities are first class (sound, camera angles, etc.). The music may not be to everyone's taste but for somebody looking for a DVD with some similarities to the sorts of things Bjork is known for, I would strongly recommend this somewhat avant garde piece of work.


----------



## Neild

Boz Scaggs is another good one, but you have to like Boz Scaggs of course.

Audio is good and its another HD-->DVD transfer so it looks sharp also.


----------



## deronmoped

I just read a review of "Sarah McLachlan's Afterglow" DVD and the reviewer said the image quality was poor.


So which is it, poor or excellent? Who has seen this DVD on a large screen?


I was looking at buying this DVD, but if the image quality sucks, I will pass on this one.


Deron.


----------



## teknoguy

"Sony Music has announced the long-awaited DVD release of Pink Floyd: Pulse, the 1994 concert performance, for 9/12 (SRP $24.98). The 2-disc set will include Dolby Digital 5.1 audio and tons of extras."


Taken from 3/24 article @ http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa117.html#syr 


I know, I know...when it's in the stores on that date, I'll believe it too!


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deronmoped* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read a review of "Sarah McLachlan's Afterglow" DVD and the reviewer said the image quality was poor.
> 
> 
> So which is it, poor or excellent? Who has seen this DVD on a large screen?
> 
> 
> I was looking at buying this DVD, but if the image quality sucks, I will pass on this one.
> 
> 
> Deron.



I too am interested to hear if the video is good or bad. I think though, I will probably pick up Mirrorball first as it has all (or most) of her songs from the Surfacing CD. I had that CD in my car cd player for over a year when it first came out. I think I would enjoy it more due to knowing and liking all the songs.


Even though some of these recommended Concerts may have awesome PQ/SQ, if you don't like (or know) the songs/performers themselves, for me it is risky. I need to get in the habit of renting DVD Concerts first before blind buying.


So far I have blind bought the following:


Eagles Farewell I ***FRICKIN AWESOME*** The Eagles are also my favorite band.


Alison Krauss and Union Station **Very Nice** This one is definately re-watchable


James Taylor Beacon *This one is nice, but I couldn't get into it. Would rather listen to greatest hits CD.*


Norah Jones 2004 *I liked the songs I knew (not too many) otherwise not my bag.


Evening with the Dixie Chicks ***I liked this alot, but I also listened to the Home CD a ton.***


Collective Soul's "Home" **I watched this on HDnet, I wouldn't purchase, but I enjoyed it.


These I have purchased, but haven't watched yet:

Clapton One More Car

Eagles Hell Freezes Over **This one came as a PAL disc, I am waiting on an exchange**

Queen We Will Rock You


On the way:

Jewel: Live at Humphries

Simon and Garfunkel in Central Park

Live Eight: 4 disk set


----------



## Neild




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deronmoped* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read a review of "Sarah McLachlan's Afterglow" DVD and the reviewer said the image quality was poor.
> 
> 
> So which is it, poor or excellent? Who has seen this DVD on a large screen?
> 
> 
> I was looking at buying this DVD, but if the image quality sucks, I will pass on this one.
> 
> 
> Deron.



What review is that? My vote is that PQ is good, certainly much better than the average concert DVD. Maybe they were thinking of Mirrorball or Fumbling?


----------



## Neild




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too am interested to hear if the video is good or bad. I think though, I will probably pick up Mirrorball first as it has all (or most) of her songs from the Surfacing CD. I had that CD in my car cd player for over a year when it first came out. I think I would enjoy it more due to knowing and liking all the songs.



We have all her discs, and Mirrorball gets played a lot less than Afterglow.


If video matters to you, it's no question, choose Afterglow, PQ is way better than Mirrorball.


There are a lot of edits, a lot of shots of band members, audience, instruments, etc. Some have criticized this visual style as too fast paced, but for me that helps make it a good demonstration DVD. While appreciating the sound, there is a lot to see.


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neild* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have all her discs, and Mirrorball gets played a lot less than Afterglow.
> 
> 
> If video matters to you, it's no question, choose Afterglow, PQ is way better than Mirrorball.



Video does matter to me, Audio as well. What's the audio quality on Mirrorball compared to Afterglow?


----------



## Iwanthd

I saw a David Bowie DVD in the store today, I believe it was called "Serious Moonlight". The track listing looked great with all the classics. Naturally the cover did not indicate the aspect ratio or available sound options. Has anyone seen this??


----------



## GaryZ06

On the Netflix site it states.....David Bowie Serious Moonlight
*Screen Formats:

Full Screen 1.33:1*

*Language and Sound:

English: Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo*


----------



## hibeta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen/heard the Lillith Fair DVD? I'm just curious as to the quality. Looks like it can be had for cheap, which leads me to believe it's probably crappy.



I posted a long time ago in this thread that Lilith Fair was, in my opinion, quite good. Some excellent female artists and great performances. Picture quality pretty good as well. I'd recommend it.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Video does matter to me, Audio as well. What's the audio quality on Mirrorball compared to Afterglow?



Then why do you keep asking about Mirror Ball? everyone keeps saying its subpar ... I owned it around 2000, and it was pretty bad by the standards of 6 years ago.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like it can be had for cheap, which leads me to believe it's probably crappy.



It is interesting you equate price with quality. The two are not always directly related. I picked up my Roger Waters - In The Flesh for under $9.50 and find it to be far and away my favorite DVD in my collection when I consider production, PQ, audio and performance. PQ and audio are at least adequate, the production doesn't do anything annoying (zoomy-cam, shaky-cam, fast-cam, ADD-cam etc.) and I enjoy the show (subjective opinion only, many/most don't). Regardless, I have a bunch of higher priced DVD's that are inferior in production, PQ, audio and performance.


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is interesting you equate price with quality. The two are not always directly related.



Exactly, "Not Always Related". That's why I said "Probably". I was just asking about lillith fair, cause I hadn't heard anything about it. Looks like I got my answer from Hibeta.







Thanks!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then why do you keep asking about Mirror Ball? everyone keeps saying its subpar ... I owned it around 2000, and it was pretty bad by the standards of 6 years ago.



I kept asking cause I realy liked Surfacing. I was hoping that maybe the audio was really good, and I could get past the video. I just got my new system setup a couple months ago. Both audio (Athena .5 MKII, ONkyo 503, Dayton 12") and Video (50" Vizio Plasma) are new to me and I am seeing and hearing everything as if it was new. My last setup was sooooo crappy compared to this and I find myself enjoying both audio and video alot more. I could just listen to the CD, but the DVD's are in 5.1, which I am really enjoying.


----------



## Schuro

I saw a stack of "The Last Waltz" in our local Safeway for $9.99 each. Too bad I already paid $25 for mine. I may pick one up for a gift though.


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schuro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a stack of "The Last Waltz" in our local Safeway for $9.99 each. Too bad I already paid $25 for mine. I may pick one up for a gift though.



Just watched part of this last night that I recorded from HDnet. I am enjoying it.


----------



## BruceOmega

I recently bought "Duran Duran: Live from London". I was browsing at Borders, had a discount coupon expiring that weekend, saw this was filmed in High Def, and recognized two of the songs (View to a Kill and Girls on Film) so I purchased it on spec.


I've only watched it once so far, skimming through until I came to a song I recognized (maybe 2 or 3 others besides the 2 I already knew), and then listened to those in their entirety / repeating.


It's dated 2005. Video is 16:9 and very good. If I remember correctly (not at home to check), audio includes both DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1. The DD was very good, but I did not care as much for the DTS- sounded a bit muffled to me. From a PQ / AQ perspective, I would recommend this.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've only watched it once so far, skimming through until I came to a song I recognized (maybe 2 or 3 others besides the 2 I already knew), and then listened to those in their entirety / repeating.



That sounds like how I watch these Concert DVD's. The only ones I have sat and watched all the way through are Eagles Farewell I and Evening with the Dixie Chicks.


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schuro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a stack of "The Last Waltz" in our local Safeway for $9.99 each. Too bad I already paid $25 for mine. I may pick one up for a gift though.



Me too...I am on my second $30CDN "Last Waltz"....already wore the first one out.

I think I will buy another and just keep it around.


----------



## JMartinko

It's not out on DVD, but there is a rerun of the Rusted Root concert from the Electric Factory in Philadelphia (2006) tonight on HDNet. If you like Rusted Root or just watching great musicians it is well worth the time. HD and a great surround sound audio recording. No word that I have seen as to its release (or not) on DVD.


Thu., Apr. 13th 10:30 PM ET Welcome to Our Party - Rusted Root Live in Philadelphia


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schuro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a stack of "The Last Waltz" in our local Safeway for $9.99 each. Too bad I already paid $25 for mine. I may pick one up for a gift though.



Hmmmm....something tells me that they might be clearing out the older releases cheap because they've got new, remastered ones, which is often the case when you start seeing great, older "special feature - type" movies pop up suddenly on HD or "classic" movie channels (like IFC, which it was also on recently).


----------



## Charlie_Phogg

For those of you that are bluegrass fans there was DVD released last year by Rhonda Vincent and the Rage - Ragin' Live . Filmed at the historic Sheldon Concert Hall in St. Louis in 16:9 and DD 5.1. Most of the songs are hard driving bluegrass with a few ballads mixed in and a gospel tune or two to round things out. Great musicians, good music, class production and excellent venue make for a very enjoyable show. If you like "Alison Kraus & Union Station Live" and "Down from the Mountain" this is sure to put a smile on your face.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Sarah really shines on this intimate 2003 studio performance, and so does her music. Sarah sings soaring, difficult tunes that frequently transition from midrange up to high and then impossibly high octaves. As usual, she nails the performance, and this time it is captured in all its glory.


Video: This is unfortunately a 3:4 aspect ratio, but the video quality is otherwise high. The camera direction was excellent and it really captured this performance. Long, loving dolly shots of Sarah's angelic singing... plenty of shots of the band she brought along. Sarah is especially beautiful in this performance with her little tinkerbell face features, and big expressive eyes. There are not many shot of the small audience, but probably enough given its size.


Audio: This DVD has all the standard audio formats including the premium DTS format, so I chose DTS. The vocal range is presented in all its glory on this disc, and Sarah comes shining through. The mid-bass and bass ranges are muted on this disc, but they are there. I boosted my subwoofer output 3dB to help compensate. This audio mix really captures Sarahs beautiful voice ...and so I give high marks. I played this performance at reference volumes (90 dB+ average), and it was not fatiguing.


Performance: This is an intimate, relaxed, small production. Sarah thrives in this setting though, and she brings other top talent. She sings a powerful rendition of "Elsewhere" with Paula Cole, another excellent female vocalist, and their voices meld perfectly. Also of note is this excellent guitarist that accents much of her songs. We don't hear enough of him unfortunately, but hes almost always there, and offers up some juicy guitar here and there.


Sarah plays the guitar a bit herself, but don't expect Jewel, shes not at that level as far as a player. The rest of Sarah's band is also very good, though because of the way it is mixed, their presence is decidedly background.


Her song catalog has some real gems, though they sometimes come across slightly "cold" sounding on CD. These songs warm up considerably on this concert performance, and to me, that is the mark of a great concert performance.


Summary: If you can get past the 4:3 aspect ratio, this is one beautiful disc. Its far better than her first concert DVD effort, "Mirror Ball".


----------



## zebu3

Great review John. I have this DVD and agree with all the points you made. I got lucky a couple of months ago and caught this on sale at BB for $6.99....what a deal. I have watched it a few times since and enjoy it every time. I also got the Jewel Live at Humphrey's By the Bay on your recommendation in the Concert DVD thread and really enjoy it as well. Your musical tastes and mine do not always agree as they have here...ex: I love the AKUS Live DVD and have no interest in Green Day. At the same time I always enjoy your posts. One thing we do agree on is it is about the performance and how much I enjoy it and not whether it is technically perfect or not. Keep em coming.


----------



## zebu3

I am new to posting but have been reading you guys recommendations for some time and thought I would join in. I now have about 40 concert dvds, many of which I got from the recommendations here such as Eagles Farewell, AKUS, Roger Waters, David Gilmore, Jewel, James Taylor Beacon, and many others so these are my reference. I would like to throw out a couple that I do not remember seeing mentioned that are favorites of mine.


Shakira - Live and Off The Record. I was not really a Shakira fan and my wife was so she got tickets to see her at the AAC and we went. What a show! I have been to a lot of concerts and this was one of the better ones. This DVD captures the live performance really well. This was filmed in Rotterdam on the Tour I saw "Tour on the Mongoose". The audio and video are both very good, not quite Eagles good more like Roger Waters good,and as I said Shakira really puts on a show....not to mention how beautiful and sexy she is, this girl can move. Included is a CD with 10 of the songs from the 15 song DVD. The DVD also includes a pretty good 50 min. documentary of life on the road with Shakira in which she talks about her musical influences which are mostly rockers such as Led Zeppelin and AC/DC...she even does a cover of Back In Black. This probably gets as much play as anything in my rotation. Check out the reviews at Amazon where it currently has 5 of 5 stars.


Bon Jovi - This Left Feels Right. For audio and video quality IMHO this rivals Eagles Farewell. Shot in HD, at the Borgata Hotel in Atlantic City in 2003, and has both DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1 audio. This is a two disc DVD. One disc has the 20 song concert and some extras and the 2nd disc is more extras include some additional footage from a stadium concert. The key to this show is that this is Bon Jovi's arena anthems re-invented more as ballads or an unplugged version if you will. If you think this is blasphemy, stay away, but if you are open minded to seeing Bon Jovi classics refreshed with a different twist you may be like me and love this version. They also have two of the guys from South Side Johnny and the Asbury Dukes joining them on this. For those of you that remember this far back as I do they do a great cover of Sylvia's Mother by Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show. I highly recommend this, if as I said you would enjoy the re-invention of these songs. At one point in the concert Jon says....man, I am starting to get into this crooner stuff.


I want to thank all of you for the great recommendations I have gotten from you and hope that you will enjoy these.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg

I picked this disk up some time last summer or fall and when it arrived I did a quick run through of a few of the songs, decided I was somewhat lukewarm on it, promptly stuck it in the cabinet with the rest of the DVD's and forgot about it. Then a few weeks ago I decided to give it a spin and watch the whole show. Well, as I have often found when I sit down and watch a show instead of doing a quick run through I end up with a totally different perspective. After watching the entire DVD from start to finish all I can say is wow, these guys can rock! Configured in the original power trio of electric hollow body guitar, upright bass and minimal drum kit it is amazing what can be done with so little. Brian Setzer, an amazing guitarist, is really in his element here and shines. Lee Rocker is a master of the bass is incredible and Slim Jim Phantom belts it and never sits down on the job.


It was shot in HD (from what I have read), presented 16:9 and DD 5.1 and is a top rate production with none of the all to common camera and editing annoyances. I found the sound and picture quality to be excellent. This is a show that screams to be played LOUD. The band really gets into the music, no standing around like manikins for these three. Additionally, the crowd (a rather rough looking lot) is totally into it, leading to a very high energy concert from start to finish. I've never been a big Stray Cat fan but this has found its way back into the DVD player several times in the last few weeks. Recommend if you don't hate rockabilly, and love high energy shows with great video and sound.


Here is a link to DVD maniacs.net that has a much more descriptive review than I am capable of.


----------



## Rammitinski

If it's anything like the live radio concert I heard by them years ago it's gotta be great. I had it on and was not even paying any particular attention to it. By the time it got into this part where Setzer was just jamming away going in and out of all sorts of little fast and slow bits, my brother (who was with me) and I were just COMPLETELY floored and TOTALLY stunned! To this day we still talk about it as the most surprisingly great concert guitar work either of us has ever heard! Probably the most underrated, well-known rock & roll guitarist out there for sure.


----------



## Neild




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Video does matter to me, Audio as well. What's the audio quality on Mirrorball compared to Afterglow?



I think Afterglow is much better. More power and instrumentation though, so if you like acoustic you might not prefer it.


Checked it out again on the weekend to see any genuine PQ issues. There really aren't, the actual picture quality is excellent. It is true there are many jump cuts and focus fades. Also it's a stadium concert, thus a dark room using spot and gel lights, not a brightly small stage like with say Alison Krauss or the Eagles.


I did find a mistake though in my first post regarding multi-angle and will correct it accordingly.


For completeness, I'll add that the DVD release of 'Fumbling Towards Ecstacy' has very poor video and the audio is not great either. Get this only if you are a Sarah McLachlan completist or appreciate the great albeit poorly captured performances.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neild* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think Afterglow is much better. More power and instrumentation though, so if you like acoustic you might not prefer it.



Has anyone tried/been able to rip the audio to MP3's?


I've used DVD Audio Extractor with some success, but it dies when I try.


----------



## jesyjames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually i am not sure they are covers, but they do 2 songs from another female artist, Patti (?)?




Patty Griffin wrote Truth #2 and Top of the World. Truth #2 was never officially released but is widely available and Top of the World was recorded for the never released Silver Bell album and was re-recorded for her latest album Impossible Dream-- one of the best cds I own.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

good info, thx


----------



## Pronto Pup

Has anyone seen the recently released Yes / 9012-Live DVD? If so, how's the PQ & SQ? I have the Brazillian bootleg and was wondering if it's worth upgrading to this release.


Thanks for any info...


PP


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Pronto, *you liked that performance!!?* I thought it was hillarious (in a bad way), progressive musicians playing to the camera like they were the Jackson 5 ... how humiliating.


Also, didnt they record the audio in the studio, and just over-lay it on the "concert" footage?


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pronto, *you liked that performance!!?* I thought it was hillarious (in a bad way), progressive musicians playing to the camera like they were the Jackson 5 ... how humiliating.
> 
> 
> Also, didnt they record the audio in the studio, and just over-lay it on the "concert" footage?



Yeah I *REALLY* like the 9021-Live concert!


It sure sounds like a live concert to me. In fact, I don't think you can get such crummy sound in a studio, even if you tried. That's one of the reasons I'm thinking about upgrading to the new release... I'm hoping they've improved the sound track.


I know it's considered to be fashionable among a lot of YES fans to trash the Trevor Rabin era YES, but ask me if I care


----------



## FredProgGH

9012Live is OK. You can't blame them for following the fashion of the day. Some of the video effects bug me, but again, that was the way they did things then. Of course, I'm not as big a fan of the "Yes-West" line up as the classic line up, but for mixing prog sensibilities with pop songwriting you could do a lot worse (cough cough- ASIA- cough). And TR is a great guitarist for that style. As for how live it really is, the opening song, "Leave It" is pretty much mimed to a tape track. All the rest of the show is completely live, and as a vet of around 12 Yes concerts including that one I can tell you they are more than capable of pulling off everything you see them doing there.


----------



## himey

Yes: 25th Anniversary Concert - Songs from Tsongas


Get this DVD if you like Yes. It was recorded as a PBS "Soundstage" show in HD so the PQ is awsome. Audio is great too!Eric


----------



## hotwls13

I just opened *Eagles Hell Freezes Over* last night. This is a great Concert in DTS. I thought the PQ/SQ while not quite as good as the Farewell I dvd, it was very very good. I haven't finished it (wife came home) but I look forward to it and plan on watching this over and over again.


I had this DVD for about 2 weeks. I bought it online and it was supposed to be NTSC, but when it arrived, it said PAL on the back. After going back and forth with the guy I bought it from, he finally suggested just trying it. Well, I guess the PAL on the back was wrong, cause it works great. My DVD player does not support PAL so the packaging is obviously wrong.


I'm very happy with this DVD and it is now #2 on my list of favorite concerts (behind Farewell I of course).


----------



## NMAS

The new Black Crowes DVD is great. DTS sound. Chris Robinson's voice isn't that strong on some songs, but the playing is amazing. I recommend it if you like the Crowes or just good jams.


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some of the video effects bug me, but again, that was the way they did things then.




According to the info on AMAZON, the DVD has the option of watching the original concert including the Charlex video effects, or without the Charlex effects. It also contains Roundabout, which the original version did not. And reportedly the PQ / SQ has been improved. Will I buy this new version of 9021-Live? *Hell YES!!!*


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the info on AMAZON, the DVD has the option of watching the original concert including the Charlex video effects, or without the Charlex effects. It also contains Roundabout, which the original version did not. And reportedly the PQ / SQ has been improved. Will I buy this new version of 9021-Live? *Hell YES!!!*



Well, that's good to hear!!


Plus, not to rain on himey's parade but I thought Tsongas was just awful in terms of the performance. It's like the whole band downed quaaludes before the show- no energy at all. The acoustic set is pretty cool, and it's great to hear South Side Of The Sky but overall it's my absolute least favorite Yes DVD. I'd much rather see YesSymphonic- the PQ and SQ is great, as well as the performance. I wish they would release a DVD of the farging Masterworks tour...


----------



## ArchStanton

Picked up Gary Moore and Friends: One Night in Dublin - A Tribute To Phil Lynott. Have not had time to play much of it but it has some classic Thin Lizzy songs in DTS.


Has anyone seen the new Robin Trower DVD, Living Out of Time: Live?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 9012Live is OK. You can't blame them for following the fashion of the day. Some of the video effects bug me, but again, that was the way they did things then.



Hmmm I dont remember seeing stuff this bad back then ...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm not as big a fan of the "Yes-West" line up as the classic line up, but for mixing prog sensibilities with pop songwriting you could do a lot worse (cough cough- ASIA- cough). And TR is a great guitarist for that style. As for how live it really is, the opening song, "Leave It" is pretty much mimed to a tape track. All the rest of the show is completely live, and as a vet of around 12 Yes concerts including that one I can tell you they are more than capable of pulling off everything you see them doing there.



That could explain it, Maybe I stopped paying attention after the first song ...


9012 is actually one of my favorite Yes albums, I embraced the new band at the time.


This is one example where the studio album is far better than the concert performance. I bought 9012 Live DVD a couple years back, watched a couple songs, and decided I didnt want to remember them this way ... so I bought the CD.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArchStanton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up Gary Moore and Friends: One Night in Dublin - A Tribute To Phil Lynott. Have not had time to play much of it but it has some classic Thin Lizzy songs in DTS.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Robin Trower DVD, Living Out of Time: Live?



No, but I'd sure like to.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This is one example where the studio album is far better than the concert performance. I bought 9012 Live DVD a couple years back, watched a couple songs, and decided I didnt want to remember them this way ... so I bought the CD.



The studio album is way better than the live show, absolutely. I'm not really an apologist for 90125Live- it's my least favorite Yes concert video, but I like it OK and I wouldn't mind having it in my collection for a reasonable price


----------



## PooperScooper

At first I was skeptical of Dual Discs and wasn't going to support them because of yet another disc format that would dilute the acceptance of the other two formats. However, after getting some of the Talking Heads dualies and this ELP disc, I'm changing my mind.


The DVD side has interviews with present day ELP members talking about their early days and there's a lot of footage of them playing their first real gig at the Isle of Wight Festival in 1970. The PQ is not bad at all and is 1.33:1, of course. The SQ is quite good too. DTS 5.1 and PCM stereo.


The CD side has their entire set at the concert and sounds very good for a 35 year old recording and excellent for a live show.


larry


----------



## Purerock105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Sony Music has announced the long-awaited DVD release of Pink Floyd: Pulse, the 1994 concert performance, for 9/12 (SRP $24.98). The 2-disc set will include Dolby Digital 5.1 audio and tons of extras."
> 
> 
> Taken from 3/24 article @ http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa117.html#syr
> 
> 
> I know, I know...when it's in the stores on that date, I'll believe it too!



Trust me...I've been following this disc for years. I saw them for that tour in

Raleigh and have a DVD copy from the laser disc I suppose of 'Pulse'. The sound

is 5.1 but the pq is a bit tired. Should be interesting how much they clean it up.


...and as you alluded the date has changed many times, so we'll see.


----------



## BobThePenguin

Has anyone seen The Last Great Traffic Jam ? The reviews on amazon range from great to utter crap. I'm a big traffic fan but I dont really want to get this if its just gonna be lousy. Its mentioned a few times back in the theard but no one admits to having seen it. I can't even find the aspect ratio or sound anywhere which is really annoying.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Theres 22 revealing customer reviews right there, what more do you want?







. Theres enough bad Traffic fan reviews there, that it would give me serious pause.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Theres 22 revealing customer reviews right there, what more do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Theres enough bad Traffic fan reviews there, that it would give me serious pause.



If you are a fan of this era of music, there aren't many options available. Having cut my musical teeth on classic rock, I cherish the ability to watch, up close, in my home theater, the people whose music I've listened to for up to 40 years. While not cutting edge video and sound wise, some of my favorite music DVD's are the two Musicladen selections. My memories of the many concerts I've seen are, to say the least, foggy







. To not be able to see Johnny Winter, Deep Purple, Humble Pie, Traffic, etc. simply because the video or audio wasn't that great, would be tragic.


Sure, given the option, I'll take pristine video and audio, but the music and memories are too important to me to ignore.


----------



## BobThePenguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Theres 22 revealing customer reviews right there, what more do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Theres enough bad Traffic fan reviews there, that it would give me serious pause.



Fair enough. Its just that when half the review say its the best thing ever and the other half say its completely worthless (gross generalizations I know) I thought I'd try and get another opinion.


David James: Do you mean that there is a MusikLaden DVD of traffic or just that you like MusicLaden's stuff?


As an aside, I've just started looking for concert dvd's and I was wondering if they are all as had to find out info about as this one. I still cant find out anything about aspect ratio or sound. I was looking at Sound Stage: Steve Winwood: Live in Concert and found the reviews on that confusing as well. Some claim that despite being labled as 4:3 on the box there is a 16:9 version on the DVD too. One review talks about songs (Low Spark of High Heeled Boys to be specific) and sites them as highlights while several other reviewers say that they weren't on the DVD. I know one person reviews the show itself but S. Kurtz says that he has a copy of the show (presumably the one on sale) and says Low Spark is a highlight.


Basically I'm wondering if I can expect stuff like this when looking for other concert DVDs or if Traffic-related material is somehow the exception.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobThePenguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Its just that when half the review say its the best thing ever and the other half say its completely worthless (gross generalizations I know) I thought I'd try and get another opinion.



I've learned that you can largely ignore the good reviews because these are often from serious fans that will love anything by the artist. The negative reviews are usually based on something concrete - hence, it really is bad. There are exceptions where it is clear that everyone is just raving about a disk. The Traffic disk is obviously bad from the quick look that I took. Hint - just sort the reviews from worst to best.


> Quote:
> I was looking at Sound Stage: Steve Winwood: Live in Concert and found the reviews on that confusing as well.



Just about nothing is better (AQ and PQ wise) than a Sound Stage production. Guaranteed to be outstanding. But then, given the advice I gave above, you can't trust me raving about Sound Stage










Ed


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobThePenguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> David James: Do you mean that there is a MusikLaden DVD of traffic or just that you like MusicLaden's stuff?



Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that, I'm not aware of any Traffic performances on MusicLaden.


The camera work is not good (too much 60 psychedelic stuff) and sound equally bad at times. I like them because there is precious few performances from that era available.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg

I purchased "The Last Great Traffic Jam" in spite of the poor reviews because I'm a big Traffic fan. The aspect ratio on my copy is 4:3 and DD 5.1 audio. Of the 3 dozen or so concert DVD's I own this easily ranks as the most poorly produced with just about every annoyance you can't think of present at some point on the disk. That being said, I would buy it again because I really enjoy the music, found the sound to decent, performance good and it is either this or nothing. If you are a Traffic fan, you may or may not enjoy it depending on your tolerance of the production. If you are not a Traffic fan, I would recommend you avoid of this release.


[Rant] I hear what you're saying on aspect ratio's. Why is it almost impossible to find the aspect ratio of concert DVD's? You go online and a lot of the time it is impossible to find it from any source and if you do find it there is a 50% chance it is wrong. I even have disks that give you no indication of aspect ratio on the box. [/Rant]


----------



## PWRobinson

I, too, am a huge Traffic fan.. If I had it to do all over again, I would pass on the "Last Jam", it seemed dated, and I would also resist the temptation to spring for the Police Synchronicity DVD. The 5.0 remaster is OK...and Stewart Copeland's performance is incredible...but did we all look and act that dopey in 1984? Or with all due respect to my many friends there, was it it just folks in Atlanta?


----------



## hotwls13

I got this list off of dvdtalk.com. These are all on sale right now @ Circuit City. I definitely recommend Eagles Hell Freezes Over (it is the DTS version).


Have any of you tried any of the others? If so what do ya think?


Joe Cocker - Mad Dogs & Englishmen

Def Leppard - Rock Of Ages

Dru Hill - Hits: The Videos

The Eagles - Hell Freezes Over

Marvin Gaye - The Real Thing In Performance

Guns N Roses - Welcome To The Videos

Jimi Hendrix - Live At Woodstock (2 DVD set)

Jodeci - Back To The Future: The Videos

K-Ci & Jo Jo - All My Life: Greatest Video Hits

Patti Labelle - Live: One Night Only

Bob Marley - Legend

Bob Marley & The Wailers - Live At The Rainbow

Motley Crue - Greatest Video Hits

Pink Floyd - Live At Pompeii: Directors Cut

The Police - The Synchronicity Concert

Queen - On Fire Live At The Bowl

Queen & Paul Rodgers - Return Of The Champions

Various Artists - Love Songs Volume 1

Various Artists - Love Songs Volume 2


----------



## fisheggs

Any other opinions on Police: Synchronicity DVD? I only noticed this last week at a B&M, and at 20 bucks or so, I figgured I could get it cheaper online or just... later. I have several concert DVDs that are/were a dissappointment ( English Beat comes to mind) but I would still get as there wont be another option for certain bands. Period. I saw the tour, way back when, and I recall being euphoric afterwards. I will get this sooner or later, but which should it it be?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I have the Police Sychronicity DVD in my blockbuster queue, I should be able to give you a review shortly


----------



## fisheggs

Thanx!! You're not "The Bland", but neither am I.









Again, I will get this, I just want to know how disappointed I'll be.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

You dont like my concert DVD reviews?


----------



## fisheggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You dont like my concert DVD reviews?




Actually, I do.


----------



## mattg3

Morrissey presents New York Dolls reunion(Or something like that)I bought this used after seeing the documentary NEW York Doll.I was very surprised since 30 years ago i walked out of a dolls concert in Boston which was a horrendous mess of noise and drugged out guys in dresses and roller skates falling down all over the stage.

Production on this DVD is excellent with good pq and audio and the new guitar player Steve Conti is fantastic.In fact the lick trade offs between Conti and Sylvain rivals the stones Richards and woods.Songs are pure hard rock closer to punk than metal but all have great hooks and the band pushes the envelope.Antics and language are definitely r-rated and When johansen takes off his shirt its the best anti drug message you will ever see.Hope the guy is okay cause he still has one great rock voice.A fun concert to watch with some good special features featuring band playing two songs in an outdoor festival setting and a tribute to recently deceased Killer Kane.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PWRobinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I, too, am a huge Traffic fan.. If I had it to do all over again, I would pass on the "Last Jam", it seemed dated, and I would also resist the temptation to spring for the Police Synchronicity DVD. The 5.0 remaster is OK...and Stewart Copeland's performance is incredible...but did we all look and act that dopey in 1984? Or with all due respect to my many friends there, was it it just folks in Atlanta?



When I saw them in Chicago on that tour, they went through all their songs at about 4x speed. No banter whatsoever and totally uninspired. It was like they wanted to get it over with as quick as possible and just get the hell away from each other, which, knowing what we know now, was probably the exact situation. But Stewart Copeland drumming at 4x speed was really a thing to behold, for sure. It was the only thing worthwhile about their whole performance. I do remember Joan Jett and the Blackhearts opening for them and totally blowing everyone away. I suppose they were somewhat pissed about that, too. Love their music, but not crazy about Sting, as from what I've heard, Copeland describes him as being "abusive". Supposedly, his father wasn't so nice towards him, but that isn't any excuse.


----------



## thall85

Thanks to all contributors to this thread. I recently re-read this entire thread, and upon your recommendations, have added 10 new concert dvds to my collection. FYI, if this thread is not long enough for you, here are other similar threads across the web:


1. Canadian forum, currently 17 pages of recommendations, see here:
http://www.digitalhomecanada.com/for...ad.php?t=17686 


2. More metal selections, here: http://forum.gorillamask.net/archive...php/t-572.html 


3. Another here: http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messa...070/51662.html 


4. An odd choice of 5 discs for your car video system: http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/S-...vd_review.html 


5. And, while most of you probably know this, Amazon will let you browse multiple categories of concerts, this list sorted for best-selling DTS discs: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...rank=salesrank


----------



## Griz92867




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArchStanton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up Gary Moore and Friends: One Night in Dublin - A Tribute To Phil Lynott. Have not had time to play much of it but it has some classic Thin Lizzy songs in DTS.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Robin Trower DVD, Living Out of Time: Live?




Saw David Gilmour while on vacation in NYC which put me in the mood for some more guitar-oriented DVD's and I picked up both of these.


Robin Trower Live - This was an impulse purchase. I had been playing the "Bridge of Sighs" CD in my car thinking I would not mind seeing a DVD of him. Lo and behold go to the record store and there it is. Trower's guitar playing is excellent and he's got a strong backing band, in particular vocalist Davey Pattison. The audio is good and the picture is good but the directing could be better. The show was filmed in a very small club and sometimes there's too many close-ups on the singer. Plus the lethargic crowd doesn't help matters. The band deserved better. I'm only a casual Trower fan so while I enjoyed the show after a while the songs all kind of sounded the same. The set needed a couple more up-tempo song ala "Day of the Eagle". So with that said, I think if you're a die-hard Robin Trower fan than you'll be very happy with this DVD.


Gary Moore and friends - I'd been waiting for this title and it did not disappoint. This concert DVD was part of the statue dedication ceremonies for former Thin Lizzy frontman Phil Lynott in their hometown of Dublin. It features former Thin Lizzy member Gary Moore serving as host and vocalist (and Guitar player, of course) along with Lizzy drummer Brian Downey, and a bass player to serve as the house band. They are joined on stage by Brian Robertson, Scott Gorham, and Eric Bell, 3 of the other 4 mainstay guitar players in the Lizzy Legacy (more on that later). Each guitarist does a short set of the Thin Lizzy songs they are most associated with. All sets are good but Scott Gorham stands out in particular. As for the DVD, the PQ quality is very good and AQ is excellent. This DVD is all out about the guitar playing so the director stays with the guitar player, (none of the MTV quick cut stuff) and the audio has twin guitar attack right out front with one guitarist in the left channel and the other guitarist in the right channel so you get good separation of the signature Thin Lizzy twin guitar harmonies. My only complaint is that it's too short (approx. 60 minutes) and it does not cover some of Thin Lizzy's later songs like Hollywood and Chinatown. Including guitarist John Sykes in this concert would have solved both those issues. Having said that, I think this is one of the best hard rock DVD's out there.


I picked up 3 or 4 other guitar-oriented titles which I'll review another time.


----------



## rosa

just got gordon lightfoot live from reno from blockbuster online


gordon looks frail and doesn't have the range anymore...but, i am a fan and still found this concert very enjoyable, had a good songlist of his hits...early morning rain, sundown, canadian railroad trilogy, etc....the video and audio is outstanding...dts


i will put this disc in the same class as boz scaggs greatest and alison krauss


plop on the couch, have a glass of wine and take a trip back in time


----------



## kezug

I just picked up Roger Waters The Wall - Live in Berlin.


The 5.1 Sound is Awesome, especially the Surrounds...PQ seems good. But my copy is Full Screen. Does anyone else know if there is a WS version of this.


I popped it in just to take a sneak peak/listen...I cant turn the damn thing off.


----------



## Iwanthd

Has anyone seen the recently released Legends of Jazz with Ramsey Lewis DVD?


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up Roger Waters The Wall - Live in Berlin.
> 
> 
> The 5.1 Sound is Awesome, especially the Surrounds...PQ seems good. But my copy is Full Screen. Does anyone else know if there is a WS version of this.
> 
> 
> I popped it in just to take a sneak peak/listen...I cant turn the damn thing off.



>...I cant turn the damn thing off.

Try pulling the plug on your player, or pull the circuit breaker on the whole HT, it works every time.


----------



## hdforpc

there's a pretty amazing documentary about the making of Herbie Hancock: Possibilities album. its available in windows media HD(for laptops and specialty dvd players) on HDNet's website store.


----------



## oopsydaisy

My recommendation is Marc Anthony The Concert From Madison Square Garden. First, this DVD performance should give you an idea why Marc Anthony is popular. Even if you're not a fan of Latin music, there are enough English tracks to show off his amazing voice and stage presence. Then there's his connection with the audience, which really comes through while performing his older Latin tracks. As far as the DVD, the sound is awesome in 5.1(no DTS). The PQ is also very good and widescreeen. While this may not be your cup of tea, give it a try and you may actually come out a fan.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Sampled a couple wavs here:
http://www.marcanthonyonline.com/ 


The boy can sing, I'll give him that. Definitely not my style, but will add it to my Blockbuster queue and see if I enjoy the spectacle










Thanks


----------



## jefferyspl

I spent quite a bit of time in these forums and put together a home theater system in my basement that I think produces some pretty fine sounding audio.

Here is a list of my components:

Sony 7100ES Receiver

B&W 602s main

B&W LCR60 center

B&W 600s surrounds

SVS PB10-ISD Subwoofer


I also had our basement finished with the Champion basement finishing system. Instead of drywall, they use panels made of insulation covered with cloth. The walls reflect very little sound so my acoustics are quite good.


I have read a lot of concert dvd reviews and bought the following titles listed below in order of my perceived audio quality:


Eagles: Hell freezes over DTS

-> Incredible, jaw dropping AQ. You can hear every nuance.


Alice in Chains Unplugged

-> Ditto


Roger Waters: In the flesh

-> Not bad, but not as good as many people claim. I though Waters mailed in the performance on most songs, it seemed like he wasn't even trying to sing. An exception would be "Comfortably Numb" which is very well done.


Sting: All This Time

-> Sting's vocals are too hot and the billion instruments on stage are largely absent from the mix. Love the double bass though.


Dixie Chicks: An Evening with

-> Pretty good, but the vocals sound recessed.


So, can someone please give me more recommendations with audio quality that will make my jaw drop again. I love the "you are there" feeling and I want more of it.


Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## SbWillie

Collective SOul `Home'


----------



## FredProgGH

Peter Gabriel *Growing Up Live*. Great show, excellent audio. Stay away from Secret World, at least as an A/V showoff disk- it's a very good concert but the PQ is not too good.


----------



## tjennings

AKUS Live - one of the best sounding concerts I've heard - Alison's voice is just incredible


Heart - Alive in Seattle - top notch performance and sound


----------



## ekb

I see that you made this thread a sticky. This was briefly discussed a few weeks ago and I think that those that had an opinion preferred not to have it a sticky. I would appreciate if you could unstick this thread - for me, it's much more noticable when someone posts - when it's a sticky it just gets lost.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Collective SOul `Home'



Agree - this is my latest purchase and I REALLY enjoy watching/listening to this disk.


Jeff, two of the better ones both for audio quality IMO are Boz Scaggs' "Greatest Hits Live" and Eric Clapton's "One More Car, One More Rider". If you like jazz Diana Krall's "Live in Paris" is also very good. All are DTS with great sound and excellent performances.


I agree that the Eagles' "Hell Freezes Over" may still be No. 1 for pure audio, even though it's one of the first (if not THE first) for DTS. The oft-recommended Allison Krauss & The Union Station is also excellent all-around.


----------



## jefferyspl

Thanks for the recommendations guys. I just ordered the Eric Clapton and Collective Soul concerts from Amazon. I will post my opinions when I get them.


Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Peter Gabriel *Growing Up Live*. Great show, excellent audio. Stay away from Secret World, at least as an A/V showoff disk- it's a very good concert but the PQ is not too good.



Sounds a bit similar to the "Play - The Videos" DVD of his. Music's great, but except for a couple of the videos, it could be sharper. Nice, more recent remake of "I Don't Remember" on it, though.


----------



## Distorted

I can understand why a new reader may not want to wade threw so many pages of thread to get a few tips, so I don't think it cass to ask every once in a while, so hear are a few more of my picks that have not yet been mentioned this round that have good sound and decent video.


Supernatural - Santana

Black & White - Roy Orbison

Beacon Street - James Taylor

Listener Supported - Dave Matthews Band

Concert in New York - Bruce Springsteen

Last Waltz - The Band

Piano Grand - Various Artists, hosted by Billy Joel

Live At The Rainbow Room - Jane Monheit

Down The Old Plank Road - The Chieftans

Piano Concerto #2, Rachmaninoff - Zenziper

Three Mo' Tenors - Cook, Dixon & Young


----------



## mflanagan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefferyspl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations guys. I just ordered the Eric Clapton and Collective Soul concerts from Amazon. I will post my opinions when I get them.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Jeff



That Collective Soul concert is one of the very best in terms of entertainment value I've seen in a long long time! Truely Excellent!


----------



## miked2023

Sorry if this has been mentioned but the Black Crowes Fillmore concert is amazing! Shot in HD, DTS mix. Pick this badboy up! Amazon and Tower have it for like 10 bucks.



PQ - 5

MIX - 5

Performance - 5


Orginally shot for HD net.


----------



## JosephShaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwlbe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually own more concert DVDs than movies. I look for audio quality first and PQ second.



I don't own more concert DVD's than movies, but I look for the same things.


My suggestions:


Los Lonely Boys - Texican Style. If you like blues, this is a great concert video of a blues influenced pop band doing some impressive stuff. Video is ok, but the audio is very, very good. Audio is in Dolby 5.1 and PCM.


Killswitch Engage - Set This World Ablaze. If you like harder music, there are few modern bands that play as hard as these guys while still sounding good. And they're goofballs to boot, or at least guitarist Adam D is. The best part about this DVD is that not only does it come with a live concert, but also all of their released videos and a documentary on the band with tons of funny stuff. For $9.99 to 12.99, it's packed with value. You may recognize them as the band that performed "The End of Heartache" from the Resident Evil: Apocalypse soundtrack, which I think is over the end credits.


Joseph


----------



## Iwanthd

If you are a fan of Earth Wind & Fire and Chicago, I would recommend the Live at the Greek Theater disc. It is a 2 disc set with widescreen format and a DTS track. The PQ is very good and the SQ is fantastic. It is a high energy performance by both bands with non-stop recognizable hits. Some of the vocals were slightly weak by some of the Chicago members but overall both bands were great. The big finale with both groups on stage is a blast. The only thing that bothered me was the trombone player for Chicago. He was a little creepy.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iwanthd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are a fan of Earth Wind & Fire and Chicago, I would recommend the Live at the Greek Theater disc. It is a 2 disc set with widescreen format and a DTS track. The PQ is very good and the SQ is fantastic. It is a high energy performance by both bands with non-stop recognizable hits. Some of the vocals were slightly weak by some of the Chicago members but overall both bands were great. The big finale with both groups on stage is a blast. The only thing that bothered me was the trombone player for Chicago. He was a little creepy.



I bought that thing, and all I could say to myself as I watched it was, "Did I really like this crap once?"


If you thought the Chicago trombone player creepy, what did you think of the spastic EW&F fruity guitar player in the psychodelic suit?


I'm taking bids on my copy starting at a buck and postage.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought that thing, and all I could say to myself as I watched it was, "Did I really like this crap once?"
> 
> 
> If you thought the Chicago trombone player creepy, what did you think of the spastic EW&F fruity guitar player in the psychodelic suit?
> 
> 
> I'm taking bids on my copy starting at a buck and postage.



LOL, luckily for me I was able to preview this (INHD, I think) and stayed way clear of the DVD. Chicago was good back in their day, but I never care for EW&F - just not my cup of tea.


----------



## HTCrazy

OMG I just watched MONTEREY POP disc 1. No I didn't spend the $80 for the set, but got it through blockbuster online. The restored picture quality is just amazingly good, the DTS track is stellar and the performances are excellent. Standouts include Janis Joplin, Simon and Garfunkle, Jimi Hendrix, Otis Redding (man, you forget how good that guy was), Mammas and Pappas, and, er, I know I'm forgetting a bunch of em. It was frustrating only to get a single track from some of those performers that just burned em up (like Joplin), but disks 2 and 3 still on their way.


Anyone that likes the bands featured, or wants to enjoy a perfect time capsule of the late 60's, rock historians etc will love this. As much as Woodstock was THE EVENT of the time, Monterey is more intimate, musical, and has a much different vibe at a time where arena rock was unheard of. What a difference a year makes.


----------



## MickB

I own Monterey Pop and think it is fantastic. It is a shame that you only get one track from some of them. It is way better than woodstock.


----------



## A-Roc29

Note to Rush fans, DDD is showing "replay X3" available June 13th.

3 DVD set of Exit..Stage Left, Show of Hands & Grace Under Pressure.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Note to Rush fans, DDD is showing "replay X3" available June 13th.
> 
> 3 DVD set of Exit..Stage Left, Show of Hands & Grace Under Pressure.



That's cool!! I never cared much for *Show Of Hands* but *Exit- Stage Left* is worth whatever they charge for it. One of the greatest shows ever. I didn't even know there was video of the Grace Under pressure tour...


----------



## RobertWood

Have ya'll seen this? I just watched about the last 15 minutes of it on PBS for the first time. Blew me away. After it ended it took me all of about 5 minutes to order the DVD.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0500183/


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertWood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have ya'll seen this? I just watched about the last 15 minutes of it on PBS for the first time. Blew me away. After it ended it took me all of about 5 minutes to order the DVD.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0500183/



Oh yeah. Roy was Da Man!!


----------



## Sony#1

I'm not sure if this one came up yet but check out "Neil Young: Heart of Gold". It hits the streets next week. Most of the songs were unfamiliar to me but he did sing "Heart of Gold", "Old Man", and "Needle and the Damage Done." The first few cords of "Heart of Gold" are still chilling after all these years. A great concert for a mellow evening in front of the home theater.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Note to Rush fans, DDD is showing "replay X3" available June 13th.
> 
> 3 DVD set of Exit..Stage Left, Show of Hands & Grace Under Pressure.



So can we finally expect a Rush DVD with decent audio or this going to be another looser?


Ed


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sony#1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this one came up yet but check out "Neil Young: Heart of Gold". It hits the streets next week. Most of the songs were unfamiliar to me but he did sing "Heart of Gold", "Old Man", and "Needle and the Damage Done." The first few cords of "Heart of Gold" are still chilling after all these years. A great concert for a mellow evening in front of the home theater.



REALLY enjoyed this in the theater, it should make a fantastic DVD if PQ and SQ are decent. If they are great it should be a 'must have'. I am counting it down.


----------



## MickB

I am looking forward to buying the Roy Orbison concert in HD DVD. What a show!


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MickB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I own Monterey Pop and think it is fantastic. It is a shame that you only get one track from some of them. It is way better than woodstock.



Yes it is way better than Woodstock. The audience is actually attractive, the performers aren't so stoned they can barely play, the performances are better and less self indulgent. Plus you don't hear a bunch of people saying things like:

"Man, this gig is so groovey, man, so totally far-out and happening, ya dig?"...


As Morrison said "The West is Best".


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So can we finally expect a Rush DVD with decent audio or this going to be another looser?
> 
> 
> Ed


*R30* isn't as bad as *Rush in Ri*o. But yes, I would assume these are the old mixes and if no mastering engineer with a limiter fetish gets ahold of it at least E*xit: Stage Left* should sound loads better than either of the two current DVDs.


----------



## VanMark

Hi everyone. My wife wants to get a good Elton John concert DVD and I've noticed that there are quite a lot of them out there. Any opinions as to which are the best ones?


In particular, I'm looking for one with a clean picture (preferably 16:9 anamorphic) with a high to reference quality audio track.


Any suggestions?


Mark


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> *R30* isn't as bad as *Rush in Ri*o.



Agreed that R30 is better than Rio, but that's not too hard to do when Rio is the absolute worst AQ on the face of the earth. Nevertheless, R30 still is a big disappointment.


Ed


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VanMark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. My wife wants to get a good Elton John concert DVD and I've noticed that there are quite a lot of them out there. Any opinions as to which are the best ones?
> 
> 
> In particular, I'm looking for one with a clean picture (preferably 16:9 anamorphic) with a high to reference quality audio track.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Mark




Mark,


I own and recommend "Elton John: One Night Only - The Greatest Hits Live".


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## bearhawk260

Mark, Greatest Hits, One Night Only (My disk 2003, Performance from October 2000) filmed in Madison Square Garden. Audio is very, very good, clear bass, vocals, etc. 16x9 5.1 (not sure if its anamorphic, but the picture is very good)


You will be impressed. I never grow tired of that DVD...

ht





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VanMark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. My wife wants to get a good Elton John concert DVD and I've noticed that there are quite a lot of them out there. Any opinions as to which are the best ones?
> 
> 
> In particular, I'm looking for one with a clean picture (preferably 16:9 anamorphic) with a high to reference quality audio track.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Mark


----------



## Yosh70

I have to agree on the EJ concert itself and the audio is fantastic BUT the PQ is very soft with lots of color bleeding....I'm not sure if its my copy or what. I have the early version, DVD has a yellow cover, not the white one.


----------



## aydu

My experience has been that the older the rock star gets, the softer the video and the louder the band.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aydu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My experience has been that the older the rock star gets, the softer the video and the louder the band.



Not neccesarily.

I'd recommend:

"Eric Clapton - One More Car One More Rider"

or

"David Gilmour in Concert"

or others in the list of "must sees" that are in this thread.


-T


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I own dozens of concert DVDs, and this is the best "Arena Rock" single-show concert I have yet seen.


But you have to step back in time a bit ...


... to days when the guitarist was as big a draw as the singer.

... to days when concerts were defined by what the band played differently from the record. Like in "Did you see that version of Hammer To Fall they did?!"

... to days when Freddie Mercury cajouled incredible tones out of his voice.

... to days when Brian May feverishly spun the gain knobs on his guitars to get just the right distortion.


This is a long 26 song show, but dont be expecting a lot of 70s Queen hits: this is mostly their 80s music. But ... thats NOT a bad thing.


Queen wrote excellent music throughout their career, and you will be suprised how much of this music you old "70's rockers" will recognize, from "Under Pressure", to "Hammer To Fall" Queen puts out a blistering wall of rock on this DVD.


And man do these guys rock. Brian May is in top form, laying out beautiful guitar non-stop for the entire show. This guy is a true legend. And Freddie's voice is flawless as he effortlessly works his way through dozens of tunes (between swigs of beer). And they do this for 25-30 tunes!


And then theres the music: Queen's 80's music was both intelligent and varied, from their plea to FM radio in "Radio Ga-Ga" to "Is this the World We Created?" the Iranian singer captivates the audience with his perfect timing.


Theres a wonderful long guitar solo in the middle, and Brian May shares camera time equally with Freddie Mercury, and the other band members are not ignored either. But this is not 70s music. At this show, Queen is not a 70s band doing endless drum solos and power cords. This is an 80s Queen alternating heavy beat music like "Another One Bites The dust" with rockabilly-tinted songs like "Crazy Little Thing Called Love", with just enough rock anthems like "We are the Champions" to satisfy some of us old Rockers.


And then theres the amazing crowd: it looks like theres about 60,000 fans going nuts! At one point you see tens of thousands of people clapping in near perfect synchronization ... for an entire song. Yes we are are talking 20,000 hands clapping AND stopping at the same time. And the way it was filmed, you often just see a sea of bare arms moving together, there is some excellent camerawork and production at this show.


This concert DVD is shot in Full-Frame, but thats the only major negative.

The audio and video quality are excellent for 1986. The sound is in lovely DTS,

you can clearly hear all the different instruments, and Freddie, at the same time.

Its not studio quality like for example the Eagles do, but this is a stadium show with stadium sound.


What a show!


Note: this is the 2nd to the last Queen performance, before Freddie Mercury fell sick with AIDS.


----------



## JosephF

Queen Live at Wembley Stadium - (1986 performance)


I agree 100%. This is one of my top 2 or 3 concert DVDs. I played this for my kids after the American Idol show where they performed with Queen, just so they could put a face to the guy who really sang the songs.


Were Freddie's vocals flawless, certainly not, but that does not mean that he was not incredible (as was the whole band).


Well I guess I'm going to have to pop it in the player again


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

My Queen/Wembley disc was a rental, and when I went to purchase it on Amazon, i noticed theres another Queen concert that gets even slightly better reviews, its called "Queen On fire at the Bowl".


So I bought "On Fire" instead, just for kicks.


By the way, "Queen - We will Rock You" DVD is a lousy concert DVD. I used to own it, and sold it. I think I reviewed it earlier on this thread.


----------



## Liquid

John, what do you think of the On Fire disc and what year is the performance from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill Misencik

On Fire was taken from the Hot Space tour which was in 1982. That was the last time Queen with Freddie toured The States and had Billy Squire as an opening band in the USA. Its a very good concert with maybe the best live version of Somebody to Love.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hot Space tour, and no "Calling All Girls" on it?

I loved that tune!










Liquid I will have my copy in a week or so ...


----------



## JBaumgart

I was sorry to learn that Billy Preston passed away. I've really enjoyed his playing on Clapton's "One More Car, One More Rider" concert.


May he rest in peace...


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was sorry to learn that Billy Preston passed away. I've really enjoyed his playing on Clapton's "One More Car, One More Rider" concert.
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace...



He was also very good on "Concert for George [Harrison]".


Ed


----------



## ekb

So any early reviews on the Neil Young and/or Rush DVDs that came out today?


Ed


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So any early reviews on the Neil Young and/or Rush DVDs that came out today?
> 
> 
> Ed



Same question on the Neil Young movie. I saw it in the theater and bought the DVD last night on the way home, but had a meeting to go to that consumed the rest of the evening. Never got a chance to play the DVD, just too tired when I got home. Has anyone watched it yet, can you comment on the PQ and AQ. The movie itself was great in the theater.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same question on the Neil Young movie. I saw it in the theater and bought the DVD last night on the way home, but had a meeting to go to that consumed the rest of the evening. Never got a chance to play the DVD, just too tired when I got home. Has anyone watched it yet, can you comment on the PQ and AQ. The movie itself was great in the theater.



Unless the DVD is of some unusually piss-poor quality (by an ever-so-slight chance), I think you pretty much answered your own question.


----------



## jandawil

I just got U2's Verdigo DVD Live from Chicago. Great picture quality and it's also 16X9 and DTS which is all a guy can ask for. They can still rock too. Lots of good oldies on it as well like NY Day and Sunday Bloody Sunday. Good show.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same question on the Neil Young movie. I saw it in the theater and bought the DVD last night on the way home, but had a meeting to go to that consumed the rest of the evening. Never got a chance to play the DVD, just too tired when I got home. Has anyone watched it yet, can you comment on the PQ and AQ. The movie itself was great in the theater.



JM you remind me of the guy in the subwoofer forum, who posted something like:


"Hey I just got my new SVS subwoofer in, its sitting in a box right behind me! Can someone tell me what kind of cable inputs are on it?"


----------



## kevin j

I watched the Exit Stage Left dvd from the new Rush set today.....the audio sounds good [in full bitrate DTS 5.1]and the video looks about the same as the laserdisc did imho.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JM you remind me of the guy in the subwoofer forum, who posted something like:
> 
> 
> "Hey I just got my new SVS subwoofer in, its sitting in a box right behind me! Can someone tell me what kind of cable inputs are on it?"



I have an MSEE degree and 30 years experience in designing satellites and satellite communications systems (translation = "Rocket Scientist or Geek"), so I know where the cables go. My problem tonight is the NHL Stanley Cup. As it turns out, my purchase on Tuesday was a "wise move". I bought the last copy at BB, and CC was already sold out. As you get older though 'young grasshopper' , you do learn the meaning of the word "patience".


----------



## JMartinko

OK, so I finally got to sit and watch and listen to "Heart of Gold" after the hockey game. I have only seen the film, I have not watched any of the extras on the second disc.


This is a superb DVD of a truly "magical" performance by Neil. Now I must admit I have been a huge NY fan since my teen years (about the same time as his), and have seen Neil a dozen times or more in concert over the years starting back in 1970, so I may be biased but this really is a magnificent show. The PQ is very much like the film I saw in the theater and not doctored or 'enhanced'. It was filmed with a lot of nice, slow pans, and no jumping around like many 'rock' films. I listened to the DTS sound and it too is superb. The surround mix has a beautiful full sound and stage presence in the front with just enough of the surround speakers to give the 'theater ambiance' without overdoing it. (I normally like my concert DVD's with the sound in front of me like I would hear in the audience, not around me like I am on stage). This is a great disc. I would highly recommend it even if your not a huge NY fan. The songs are just enough country and very laid back that they should appeal to most everyone on some level. He plays the entire Prairie Wind album and then does a selection of older tunes ("old Man", "Heart of Gold", "Needle and the Damage Done", "Old Laughing Lady", etc. from the early days). I am thrilled to see they actually do the theatrical release justice (although not all that surprised given Neil's demand for quality audio). I would HIGHLY recommend this film to anyone who enjoys music.


Both thumbs up for this one.....


----------



## himey

I just rewatched Rush-R30 and I think it's my favorite concert film to this point. The song selection is not what I expected at first but is interesting...many "must play" tunes but it doesn't turn into the "classic rock radio" tune list. This is what I had hoped for with Rush In Rio which sucks. I would give this dvd 9/10 for sound. 10/10 for performance (I almost enjoyed it as much as the German crowd) and 9/10 for song list. I usually don't like medleys but the one on this dvd works. The background graphics are upgraded and add to the performance...I am a fan if you can't tell!


ps

they do two Who cover songs which kick asss and I am wondering the Keith Moon influence on Neil Peart. I have never connected the two til this performance and am wondering if they have more in common? Have they ever played toghether? Eric


----------



## timfinle

My top choices:


Neil Young Rust never sleeps - saw this in 78

Roger Waters - in the flesh

Nickelback - live at home

Eagles - hell freezes over

Cream - live at albert hall

Diana Krall - live in Paris

lynard skynard - freebird the movie and tribute tour - saw them 76 woowww is all I can say


some are only in 2.0 but still sound good.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just rewatched Rush-R30 ... I would give this dvd 9/10 for sound.



Just so that people don't walk away thinking that this disk sounds good, IMO it's very mediocre - I'd give it 5/10. But I do agree performance is 10/10.


Ed


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just so that people don't walk away thinking that this disk sounds good, IMO it's very mediocre - I'd give it 5/10. But I do agree performance is 10/10.
> 
> 
> Ed



5/10 for SQ? You must have some great sounding dvd's in your collection...what are you comparing R-30 to? Just curious. Eric


----------



## Rammitinski

Maybe he's just got an exceptional sound system that exposes the flaws more. A cheaper, budget one can tend to hide them better.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

We just need a reference point, lets compare it to "Rush Live in Rio".


I would give Rio about a 5/10 in sound quality. It had major, major flaws, but was still listenable if you needed a Rush fix.


Is this one better or worse?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe he's just got an exceptional sound system that exposes the flaws more. A cheaper, budget one can tend to hide them better.



I'm running 4 conrad-johnson amps in a 6.1 config. Not a budget setup IMO. I remember an arguement about the SQ of The Who-Live at Royal Albert Hall earlier in this thread...some liked the sound and others didn't. People have different tastes and thats great. I'm just wondering what he was comparing against. If I rated something 5/10 for quality, it would not sound as good as this dvd. Eric


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We just need a reference point, lets compare it to "Rush Live in Rio".
> 
> 
> I would give Rio about a 5/10 in sound quality. It had major, major flaws, but was still listenable if you needed a Rush fix.
> 
> 
> Is this one better or worse?



Better. I think much better. I wuold also give Rush in Rio 5/10 for SQ.


----------



## FredProgGH

The problem is that people are spoiled by concerts that are either A) almost completely retracked in a studio, or B) recorded under fairly pristine conditions at low sound levels. Rush is the real deal. It's loud and raw and they go for a "you are there" mix. Now I DO think that they have jumped on the bandwagon of over-compression and both DVDs could sound a bit better. And R30 is better than RiR. But heck- pull out All The Worlds A Stage sometime and listen to how thin and cheesy it actually is.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Agreed Fred. A good rock show has distortion, thats part of the deal










On the other hand, theres some great live sounding rock DVDs, like Green Day's "Bullet In A Bible", Queens "Live at Wembley Stadium", and perhaps the most perfect of all rock show recordings, Bruce Springsteen's "Live At NYC". Although I dont care for the music that much on the Bruce DVD, it sure is recorded great!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Better. I think much better. I wuold also give Rush in Rio 5/10 for SQ.



Then maybe the new Rush is a 7/10 ?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then maybe the new Rush is a 7/10 ?



With all the concert dvds you have reviewed on this forum I can't believe you haven't got around to watching R30. When you finally check it out I look foward to your review of this one!


As far as rating the sound quality of this disc, compared to most concert dvds I have to give it a 9/10. The fact is most concert dvds don't sound that great. I admit some of the newer releases are getting better (like the David Gilmour or the Yes : Soundstage performance) but many of the concert dvds I like were recorded long ago and just don't have the SQ of newer formats like DVD-Audio or SACD. If I compared the R30 to say a studio recorded DVD-Audio disc I give it a 5 or 6/10. But compared to the concert dvds in my collection I stand by my 9!

I haven't listened to the Bruce Springsteen in NY because that is not my cup of tea however I do have the Queen at Wembly and I think the R30 sounds better. I will give the Queen another listen in the next couple of weeks just in case my memory is failing me. Later


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe he's just got an exceptional sound system that exposes the flaws more. A cheaper, budget one can tend to hide them better.



Yea systems that are tuned for audiophile recordings can sound pretty ugly with mediocre recordings, unless you have a setting for them.


My Rocket speakers specialize in putting out a wide-deep soundstage, but dont "image" that well with audiophile studio tracks.


Man do they sound good with concert DVDs though.










If you have enough money you can get the best of both worlds, just get one of those systems with 100 pound center channels


----------



## Rammitinski

Yeah, but I could see the opposite being true in certain situations too.


I auditioned a pair of Martin Logan's at home once that sounded fantastic with certain material, but made about 3/4 of my personal music collection sound like crap because they were so revealing. The worst sounding stuff was mostly old, rock albums.


----------



## kevin j

I watched the John Fogerty Long Road Home dvd last night and i must say it's pretty darn good[as good if not better than his Premonition dvd].


----------



## SteveH

**Flame Suit On!**

Manilow Live!

**Flame Suit off!**


I own about a good 400 disks. The best overall disks are Eric Clapton - Clapton Chronicles.

Next in line is Randy Travis for audio resolution. I am not a huge fan but it is extremely well recorded.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the John Fogerty Long Road Home dvd last night and i must say it's pretty darn good[as good if not better than his Premonition dvd].



Thanks for the heads up. I wasn't aware this was available but have put it on my shopping list next to Heart of Gold. I liked Premonition but always wished it was widescreen. Long Road Home solves that issue and has a DTS mix to boot.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yep I think the John Fogerty DVD is in my near future too, he rocked the world when he first went solo ...


----------



## Bonder

Just picked up the The Long Road Home DVD by Joh Fogerty and I have to say I'm really disappointed with the sound quality. John's vocals in particular are really mixed poorly, his voice is not well integrated with the rest of the band (in both DTS and 5.1 DD. I expected more from Fogerty given the sound quality of Premonition was quite good. I'm curious whether I have a bad copy, does anyone else feel the vocals are off?


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> **Flame Suit On!**
> 
> Manilow Live!
> 
> **Flame Suit off!**
> 
> 
> I own about a good 400 disks. The best overall disks are Eric Clapton - Clapton Chronicles.
> 
> Next in line is Randy Travis for audio resolution. I am not a huge fan but it is extremely well recorded.



SteveH,


LOL ... I would never listen to Barry Manilow on my own volition, but my wife loves him so I bought this DVD for her. When I put it on to play it for the first time, the AQ and PQ caught my attention and I ended up watching it with her because it was so technically well done.


Afterward, I pleaded with her never to reveal this to our friends!


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Admit it Bruce, you just dug having Barry croon to you for 2 hours!


----------



## kevin j

My copy of the John Fogerty dvd doesn't have that problem afaik.


----------



## SteveH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SteveH,
> 
> 
> LOL ... I would never listen to Barry Manilow on my own volition, but my wife loves him so I bought this DVD for her. When I put it on to play it for the first time, the AQ and PQ caught my attention and I ended up watching it with her because it was so technically well done.
> 
> 
> Afterward, I pleaded with her never to reveal this to our friends!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce



Hi Bruce,

In the Laser Disk days, I bought a BM concert and and it was crappy (pun intended),







It was less than ideal partly because he had a tremendous ego when he was talking between songs.

THe BM Live disk is extremely well done and he left behind his ego.

NetFlix has a great selection of concerts to "try before you buy".

I stopped counting the number of concert disks I own after 300 but I wouldn't be surprised if it pushes 450. About 10% of them (40-50) are sonically well done and only 1/2 of them are special.

If you can find that Randy Travis disk get it. It is EXTREMELY well recorded and the PQ is stunning as well. It is definitely in the top few that I own. I gave mine to Mike Piazza at a Krell CES party when I was debating him on what the best recorded DVD concert was of all time. It took me a while to find it locally so I bet you will have to buy it online. It is a 2 disk set (1 DVD and the other audio only).

Get your wife that Elton John 3 disk set. One of the disks has both exceptional PQ and AQ. It is always good to get some disks for your wife that she LOVES. Buying wife-freindly concerts allows you to buy the toys to drive the software.


----------



## BruceOmega

JohnR_IN_LA

"Admit it Bruce, you just dug having Barry croon to you for 2 hours! " ... Oh no, my secret is out!



Steve,


Are you referring to: Randy Travis: Live - It Was Just A Matter Of Time?


I'm a long time fan of Elton John and have owned the "Elton John: One Night Only - The Greatest Hits Live" DVD for several years. Is this the one you meant?


Fortunately, despite the Barry Manilow anomaly, my wife and I have groups that we mutually like such as Yaz, New Order, Moby, Roxy Music, Cindi Lauper, Annie Lennox .....


Speaking of LD concerts, I have a LD of a circa 1988 live concert by the Eurythmics that I think is an exceptional performance. I've found other Eurythmics DVDs, but never this concert. Also really liked Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder on LD, but have not found a legitimate version on DVD (I have a DVD purchased off of ebay, but its terrible). In the meantime, I'm one of the many anxiously awaiting Pulse.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## markeetaux

I find myself reaching for concert DVD's more often than movies of late. I'm always

looking a new or unknown (to me) concert. I would like to limit a list of your must haves to widescreen only. Please mention if it comes with a DTS sound track.


I'll start with a off the top of my head list;


1) Boz Scaggs: Greatest Hits Live

2) Phil Collins: Finally

3) Concert for George

4) Cream: Royal Albert Hall

5) David Gilmore in Conert

6) Doobie Bros: WolfTrap

7) Eagles: Melbourne

8) Heart: Alive in Seattle

9) Diana Krall: Live in Paris

10) Loggins & Messina: Sittin' in Again

11) Roger Waters: In the Flesh

12) Sting: All this way

13) Talking Heads: Stop making sense


Thanks for your contribution in advance!


----------



## teknoguy

"Allison Kraus and Union Station - Live" is a must.


So is "Eric Clapton - One More Car One More Rider "


and, "Peter Gabriel - Growing up Live"


----------



## JimKW

From my limited collection, I still think Roger Waters "In the Flesh" is the best I have. Rod Stewart "Live at Royal Albert Hall" is also pretty good maybe 7/10 overall.


For Father's Day my son and his wife bought me Yes "Songs From Tsongas" because I told them Yes was my favorite live band back in the 70's. I am very dissappointed in the sound quality and I have read reviews that says it's pretty good. Anybody else have this DVD and have an opinion?


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From my limited collection, I still think Roger Waters "In the Flesh" is the best I have.



Man I guess I have to pick this up. I'm a Pink Floyd newbie










I have Dark Side of the moon, and have just recently learned a little about the band. It seems to me though that Gilmour was "the" vocal/guitarist of the group. What I have read about Waters in the flesh, is that it's a great concert, audio and video but that Waters himself doesn't add much to it in the way of vocals/bass guitar (though I also understand that Waters was basically the guy who wrote most of the Floyd songs).


I do plan to purchase this and I am not bashing, just passing on what I have read. Just seems weird to me that this one DVD comes up soo many times for being EXCELLENT and the original main vocalist/guitarist isn't even present.


I'm sure the Floyd folks will straighten me out.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man I guess I have to pick this up. I'm a Pink Floyd newbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dark Side of the moon, and have just recently learned a little about the band. It seems to me though that Gilmour was "the" vocal/guitarist of the group. What I have read about Waters in the flesh, is that it's a great concert, audio and video but that Waters himself doesn't add much to it in the way of vocals/bass guitar (though I also understand that Waters was basically the guy who wrote most of the Floyd songs).
> 
> 
> I do plan to purchase this and I am not bashing, just passing on what I have read. Just seems weird to me that this one DVD comes up soo many times for being EXCELLENT and the original main vocalist/guitarist isn't even present.
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Floyd folks will straighten me out.



Roger is an excellent vocalist and sang more then a few of PF's songs.


In The Flesh is one of my most played DVD's, by a long shot. Filmed without all the MTV style quick cuts and other machinations to often found in concert DVD's. The picture and sound are great.


The DVD will also introduce you to some of his solo material (if you haven't heard it yet). Good stuff...


----------



## hotwls13

Good to hear, I think this will be my next DVD concert purchase. Currently I have the following in my backlog yet to watch:


Clapton One more Car

Sheryl Crow Cmon America

Faith Hill When the lights go down

REM Perfect Square



The last one I watched was Live 8. Wow that's quite a set. I am currently trying to figure out how to rip the artists I like most from the 4 disc set and re-compiling them into one DVD.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Allison Kraus and Union Station - Live" is a must.



If you like AKUS then I highly recommend Rhonda Vincent and the Rage, Ragin' Live. Outstanding all around. Excellent 16:9 video, great DD 5.1 and an outstanding performance. Amazon has the CD (same as the DVD minus a couple of songs) with samples listen to.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For Father's Day my son and his wife bought me Yes "Songs From Tsongas" because I told them Yes was my favorite live band back in the 70's. I am very dissappointed in the sound quality and I have read reviews that says it's pretty good. Anybody else have this DVD and have an opinion?



I don't like *Songs From Tsongas*. The sound quality is acceptable, but the band itself seems just plain tired. The acoustic set is the only redeeming thing about it. *YesSymphonic* is currently the best live DVD from Yes IMO. Sound is great (there's a DTS track), pq is outstanding and the performance is pretty much the best they've ever captured on film. *Keys To Ascension* is second. Amazing setlist but not great PQ -there's some trademark Jon Anderson cutting away to leaves and bugs and sculpture here and there and the sound/picture has sync problems due to filming over three nights. I.e., the solo you see isn't always the solo you hear!! Sound is very good. All in all a flawed but essential disk for the Yes fan.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't like *Songs From Tsongas*. The sound quality is acceptable, but the band itself seems just plain tired. The acoustic set is the only redeeming thing about it. *YesSymphonic* is currently the best live DVD from Yes IMO. Sound is great (there's a DTS track), pq is outstanding and the performance is pretty much the best they've ever captured on film. *Keys To Ascension* is second. Amazing setlist but not great PQ -there's some trademark Jon Anderson cutting away to leaves and bugs and sculpture here and there and the sound/picture has sync problems due to filming over three nights. I.e., the solo you see isn't always the solo you hear!! Sound is very good. All in all a flawed but essential disk for the Yes fan.



I like this Yes DVD. I think it sounds very good. As far as performance I think it's great...however I may be biased because I saw this same tour Live here in Tampa. With that said I think they may have downsized the stage to fit in the "soundstage" room where it was filmed. Things were spread out more at the arena where I saw them. They seem confined in the space where this was recorded. I will give this another listen soon as I am doing some minor upgrading to my HTPC system and I will need some good material!


I watched most of Steely Dan-Two Against Nature the other nite and was very impressed with the SQ. I am looking foward to watching it again in its entirety when I finish my project I started. Eric


----------



## FredProgGH

I saw the 35th Anniversary tour and had pretty much the same reaction live as to the DVD I'm afraid. I love Yes but Steve Howe looks like an old man with a walker when he's pushing his steel guitar stand around. The electronic drum octopus didn't really add anything sonically to the proceedings and everything was too slow and lacked the fire they usually have. Just compare Ritual with the versions on either YesSymphonic, KtA, or YesSongs. Sorry, I know that sounds like a rant but I just couldn't get into Tsongas- maybe it's me!!

_(Edit- chaged 30th to 35th!)_


----------



## buzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bonder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up the The Long Road Home DVD by Joh Fogerty and I have to say I'm really disappointed with the sound quality. John's vocals in particular are really mixed poorly, his voice is not well integrated with the rest of the band (in both DTS and 5.1 DD. I expected more from Fogerty given the sound quality of Premonition was quite good. I'm curious whether I have a bad copy, does anyone else feel the vocals are off?




I first popped in this concert and also thought his vocal was too high in the mix. I dialed down my center channel several db & that helped quite a bit. After the adjustment I have to say this is a great sounding disc. Video is good not spectacular.....but this is a great concert. My only real gripe is the way he performed Lodi.......He kind of rocked it up just a touch.



buzz


----------



## JimKW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw the 35th Anniversary tour and had pretty much the same reaction live as to the DVD I'm afraid. I love Yes but Steve Howe looks like an old man with a walker when he's pushing his steel guitar stand around. The electronic drum octopus didn't really add anything sonically to the proceedings and everything was too slow and lacked the fire they usually have. Just compare Ritual with the versions on either YesSymphonic, KtA, or YesSongs. Sorry, I know that sounds like a rant but I just couldn't get into Tsongas- maybe it's me!



No I don't think it's you at all. My wife and I both like Yes quite a bit and neither one of us could get into this at all. She basically said they just look too old and well past their prime.


Whereas Roger Waters just looks so cool on "In The Flesh". He also put a band together that is made up of quite a few younger musicians. I mean Doyle Bramhall is an awesome guitarist, and the three women singing are great. For some reason the song Mother just stays in my head after watching this concert. The woman singing does a great job. And whoever said David Gilmour was what made Pink Floyd is just wrong. I have yet to see the David Gilmour Live conert, but I hear it's real good also.


----------



## Pronto Pup

I too liked "Tsongas". Bear in mind my opinion is based on a once viewed rental, but I thought it eclipsed Symphonic YES (which I used to own).



As far as the classic version of YES goes (and if I could only own one DVD of classic YES} I would probably own Tsongas...


But what do I know? I like 9012Live the best of any YES DVDs


----------



## Rammitinski

Pink Floyd was the sum of their parts. Every member contributed.


Check the writing credits on ALL of their albums sometime and you'll see.


Mason & Wright might have written more music than lyrics (although I'm not even entirely sure about that), but it's just as important and they NEVER would've become as great as they did without them. They contributed as much to their sound as the other two guys did. All four of them (along with Alan Parsons, of course) contributed greatly to their best and most classic album, "DSOTM".


And anyone who thinks that Waters WAS Floyd, or that his solo stuff is even remotely near the level of anything Floyd ever did, seriously needs to have their head examined. Gilmour wasn't Floyd either, but his stuff does come a lot closer to being "Floyd-like" than Waters. And the post-Waters Floyd is more in keeping with their sound too. The reason the other three guys don't want Waters in the band (and vice-versa) is because his stuff (which started with parts of "The Wall") is too inappropriate to fit the Floyd mold.


Anyhow, Gilmour is still with Floyd, and between his solo stuff and the band's post-Waters albums, they probably outsell Water's solo albums at least 20 to 1, so that probably tells you all you really need to know right there.


----------



## JimKW

No arguement that's for sure, and I have a David Gilmour solo albumn that I liked quite a bit. Then I kind of like Division Bell which is post Waters, but did not think it was any where near as good as DSOTM or WYWH.


I probably would not even buy any of Waters' solo stuff, but luckily the concert DVD "In The Flesh" got great reviews and I bought it and think it's great. It's not just Roger Waters, it's the show and the fact they are playing songs you recognize, and doing them well.


I just got done watching parts of it on my PC because I had never used my DVD player in th PC. It worked and was OK, but think I'll stick with the Home Theatre and big screen.


----------



## JimKW

Markeetaux, you had "Stop Making Sense" on your list. I really like this concert, but it's more of a movie in some ways than an actualy live show. It was the only music DVD I had for a long time, and I have watched it quite a bit. Then I didn't watch it for a long time, and started buying other concerts and almost forgot I had it. After reading your post, I watched most of it, and I still think it's really good, but I always liked Talking Heads and even went to see David Byrne live here in Columbus in 2001. I play the CD "Sand in the Vaseline" all time in my car on long road trips. Just some perspective on what I like.


----------



## Bclews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Queen Live at Wembley Stadium --I own dozens of concert DVDs, and this is the best "Arena Rock" single-show concert I have yet seen.



John,


I just wanted to thank you for this. Based on your recommendation I bought a copy. My wife and I both loved it. Thank you!


----------



## mkultra

umm aside from the one off live 8 "show"....they should have just played DSOTM in its entirety--but especially brain damage and eclipse it would have been a much more fitting end then Comfortably Numb.....


pink floyd (even post waters) has been dead since 94 or 95. No shows touring or new albums. No millenium show at the pyramids. Remember Waters sued the other members to prevent them from using the pf name in the first place so they couldn't outsell him after he left the band.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, Gilmour is still with Floyd, and between his solo stuff and the band's post-Waters albums, they probably outsell Water's solo albums at least 20 to 1, so that probably tells you all you really need to know right there.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkultra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Remember Waters sued the other members to prevent them from using the pf name in the first place so they couldn't outsell him after he left the band.



Which I always thought was pretty darn hypocritical considering he had no problem going on under the Pink Floyd name when Syd Barret had to leave, and Syd was very much the focus of Floyd at the time.


----------



## hotwls13

I just ordered In the Flesh from DDD, so I will get to see for myself. Didn't want to stir anything up, it's just the Pink Floyd vocals on the Live 8 were noticeably different. It seemed to me like Waters didn't have much of a voice yet Gilmour sounded really good.


On another note, I figured out how to rip and re-burn my Live 8 DVD's (thanks to recommendations to use dvdshrink from members here). Now I have a single DVD with my favorite performances from the 4 discs and I am going to make one with just the floyd stuff on it.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which I always thought was pretty darn hypocritical considering he had no problem going on under the Pink Floyd name when Syd Barret had to leave, and Syd was very much the focus of Floyd at the time.



Hint: The evil genius Roger Waters didnt guide Floyd through DSOTM, "Animals", "The Wall", and "Wish You Were Here" by being "fair". He wrote the lyrics, ran the show, and he wasnt gonna go down without a fight.


I actually think he did equally good work after he left the band. The rest of Pink floyd had to have other people write their lyrics just to get their albums out.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I probably would not even buy any of Waters' solo stuff, but luckily the concert DVD "In The Flesh"




The last 2 sets are mostly Rogers solo stuff, and its also the best part of "In The Flesh". Roger had absolute genius solo work.


"The Pros And Cons of Hitchiking" was a groundbreaking concept album with Eric Clapton playing red-hot electric blues guitar, and Roger's voice revealed in all its pain and glory.


"Amused To Death" and Radio Kaos also perfect albums, easily of Floyd quality.


I do think that Gilmour brought alot to the table, and I love him to death. His vocals and guitar will never be replaced, but the brain of the outfit was Roger.


----------



## pg_rider

The Pink Floyd breakup saga is a classic chicken-and-egg situation. On the one side you've got Waters as the creative force; without him one can argue there'd be nothing to play. On the other side you've got Gilmour as a musical genius; without him all you've got is Waters' poetry. For me, the "sound" is slightly more important than the "content", and therefore to me Gilmour is the cornerstone of Pink Floyd...


That said, just watched parts of In The Flesh again yesterday. "Dogs" is just ridiculously mesmerizing. Definitely a tour de force for the keyborad player (Jon Carin) who sings, plays guitar, AND plays keyboard on the song. And who, by the way, was on the Delicate Sound of Thunder and Pulse tours with Gilmour. How ironic that he ends up with Waters...


----------



## JimKW

I would like either a concert DVD with good sound or DVD-A or SACD by Paul McCartney. I've looked everywhere and searched on this forum and found nothing. A friend of mine said "Back in the USA Live" was a good live concert. What I have read here seems to disagree. Any opinions?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would like either a concert DVD with good sound or DVD-A or SACD by Paul McCartney. I've looked everywhere and searched on this forum and found nothing. A friend of mine said "Back in the USA Live" was a good live concert. What I have read here seems to disagree. Any opinions?



I have Back in the USA Live and think it's very good. The only thing I don't like is the concert is interrupted with interviews and other footage. I like my concerts show beginning to end without any interruptions.


Regarding the quality, I don't take much stock in what others say. For me, it appears to be in the middle of my collection.


Edit to add. When I say "very good", I mean the whole package, songs, presentation, quality, and genernal enjoyment, it nets out as very good.


----------



## hotwls13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me, the "sound" is slightly more important than the "content", and therefore to me Gilmour is the cornerstone of Pink Floyd...



I'm kind of the same way. I am more into the Performance/Sound than what genious wrote/directed it.


Anyway, are there any good/great concert DVD's of Gilmour's?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

David Gilmour in Concert is an excellent DVD of Gilmour....

Near audiophile sound, and *decent* video.


He replaces the bass guitar with a cellist and a stand-up classical bassist, and it freshens up the PF sound nicely


----------



## kevin j

If you want another dvd w/a killer Pink Floyd performance get the Knebworth dvd.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> David Gilmour in Concert is an excellent DVD of Gilmour....
> 
> Near audiophile sound, and *decent* video.
> 
> 
> He replaces the bass guitar with a cellist and a stand-up classical bassist, and it freshens up the PF sound nicely



Even if it includes much of the material from his first 2 solo albums, I'd imagine it's pretty good, because those albums are very good.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

David doesnt include *any* of his solo work on this concert, I dont think...

I agree "About Face" is a pretty good album, but David has never been happy with his own lyrics.


----------



## expressmoria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Back in the USA Live and think it's very good. The only thing I don't like is the concert is interrupted with interviews and other footage. I like my concerts show beginning to end without any interruptions.



This concert is constantly interrupted with all kinds of superfluous material. My preference is for any concert I watch to be shown in whole and the extras (if any) to be separate. Also it is 4:3 format not widescreen. I cannot recommend this DVD unless you are a huge Beatles and McCartney fan.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> David doesnt include *any* of his solo work on this concert, I dont think...
> 
> I agree "About Face" is a pretty good album, but David has never been happy with his own lyrics.



That's really strange that he wouldn't do anything solo at all. It sounds like they're all milking Pink Floyd to the hilt separately for as much money apiece as they can. Well, at least Gilmour and Waters. Kinda makes me lose a certain amount of respect for them. Also kind of makes me wonder if it wasn't the "plan" all along (the so-called "breakup", that is.


I thought maybe he'd throw in just a few of their songs in his solo concerts, and leave the "all Floyd" stuff to the band. I knew that Waters was doing a lot of Floyd, but not Gilmour too. I know on his latest tour, he was obviously doing his new stuff. Probably figured he'd just throw that one DVD out there for some easy bucks.


Oh well. It was the music I only ever cared about anyway, not any of them personally.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kinda makes me lose a certain amount of respect for them. Also kind of makes me wonder if it wasn't the "plan" all along (the so-called "beakup", that is.



Oh, I don't think so- those guys hate each other. It took 25 years to get them in the same room, let alone on stage. I still think Live-8 might be the result of some kind of blue-screen










When Peter Gabriel left Genesis- there was a good breakup. We got twice the music out of that one than we would have, at least until Phil Collins took over Genesis and turned it into a top-40 suck machine.


----------



## Rammitinski

Ain't that the truth!


Actually, 3X as much great music, if you throw Hackett in there.


I'd say that worked out about as well as anyone could expect.


----------



## FredProgGH

Hey, that's right!! Hackett was way more Genesis than Genesis when he left, at least for about 5 albums.


----------



## JimKW

Just listened to Disc 2 of Tsongas. It's much better than disc 1 until you get the very last two songs, then the mix is all off again. Steve Howe is playing, but you barely hear the guitar and then when Anderson starts to sing he's way too loud. At least the acoustic stuff at the beginning of disc 2 was good. For some reason it seemed like the band was really not into the whole concert and Anderson looked like he had this fake smile on the entire time.


This was one of my favorite show bands back in the 70's and I was really looking for something better than this. Is Steve Howe sick? He really does not look good at all. Rick Wakeman is still very good and I was not disappointed with his performance, and Howe had his moments, but half the time I could not hear what he was playing. The mixing really sucked.


----------



## kjroddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Probably figured he'd just throw that one DVD out there for some easy bucks.
> 
> 
> .



Anyone who knows anything about Gilmour recently will know that the last thing on earth to motivate him to do anything would be a few "easy bucks"... and from a low-key release like this without the big brand name attached, we are only talking about a few bucks, comparitive to his fortune.


Far from being a "play the hits" show, the set list includes a number of post-Waters Floyd tracks, a couple of Syd Barrett songs, a Rick Wright solo track, an as-then unreleased new Gilmour song, Smile, which later appeared on his new album, a lullaby from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, and an aria by Georges Bizet.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 5/10 for SQ? You must have some great sounding dvd's in your collection...what are you comparing R-30 to? Just curious. Eric



I think it's very easy to fool yourself that something sounds good when it's one of your favourite bands/songs and you really get into it. But I really think that an objective listening to this DVD reveals it's shortcomings. I haven't listened to it in a while, but I remember that the dynamics were too compressed and the mic'ing/mixing wasn't great. The drums are very subdued throughout except for the solo. It's especially noticeable just how different the drums sound on the song right after the solo as compared to the solo - which is only OK. Compare that drum solo to the Sheffield Labs drum record - just no comparison. I think that on a good system, the Sheffield Labs recording can just about fool you that you are listening to a real drum set.


As far as concert DVDs that I think have the best recordings, the 1st ones that come to mind are:

Motown - Standing in the Shadows - especially the jam session on disk 2.

Boz Scaggs

Lee Ritenour -Overtime.


Other favourites with good audio quality are:

Heart - Alive in Seattle

Roger Waters - In the Flesh, Live

Roy Orbison - Black & White Night

B.B. King - The Jazz Channel Presents


Also lots of others that are good and have reasonable AQ and better AQ than R30.


Ed


P.S. There was a subsequent discussion about the quality of the equipment. I really don't think that has much to do with the judgment of the quality of the recording. I believe that you can immediately hear the problems that I mention on any quality system.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's really strange that he wouldn't do anything solo at all. It sounds like they're all milking Pink Floyd to the hilt separately for as much money apiece as they can. Well, at least Gilmour and Waters. Kinda makes me lose a certain amount of respect for them. Also kind of makes me wonder if it wasn't the "plan" all along (the so-called "breakup", that is.
> 
> 
> I thought maybe he'd throw in just a few of their songs in his solo concerts, and leave the "all Floyd" stuff to the band. I knew that Waters was doing a lot of Floyd, but not Gilmour too. I know on his latest tour, he was obviously doing his new stuff. Probably figured he'd just throw that one DVD out there for some easy bucks.
> 
> 
> Oh well. It was the music I only ever cared about anyway, not any of them personally.



It sometimes helps to watch the DVD before determining the motivations.

The Gilmour concert is brilliant the way he freshens the music with strings.

None of these guys need to apologize for their contributions to society.


He doesnt do "all Floyd", in fact you could argue that none of the concert is Floyd. His song introductions include lines like: "this song has nothing to do with me, but I like it"


----------



## David James

I have to thank contributors here for breaking down the barriers that had towards buying the Gilmour DVD. I've always felt Floyd was better than the sum of the parts. I've grown to like Roger Waters solo material and In the Flesh is one of my favorite concert DVD's. But for some reason I was hesitant to buy the DG DVD.


But because of the great things mentioned here, I broke down a few months back and bought it and boy am I glad. He really does make a lot of the old tunes sound fresh and new. I still rank it behind In The Flesh, but it gets played more than many others in my collection.


I will buy the DVD from the recent tour on the day it's released.


----------



## pg_rider

As for David Gilmour live, it's worth buying if only for the part in Comfortably Numb where he puts down the acoustic and grabs the electric for the two solos. Gives me chills like no other disc, concert OR movie!


Related question -- on Coming Back To Life he plays an "electric" solo, yet he's playing it on an acoustic guitar! Is that an effect the guitar and/or electronics are capable of producing, or did they dub the electric solo in after filming?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for David Gilmour live, it's worth buying if only for the part in Comfortably Numb where he puts down the acoustic and grabs the electric for the two solos. Gives me chills like no other disc, concert OR movie!
> 
> 
> Related question -- on Coming Back To Life he plays an "electric" solo, yet he's playing it on an acoustic guitar! Is that an effect the guitar and/or electronics are capable of producing, or did they dub the electric solo in after filming?




That IS a great cut on the video! And the switch off of acoustic to electric, does look way cool.


Guitar electronics can do great things. It's come a long way from the days of the wah-wah pedal.


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I love that french tune, the combination of David's voice and the cello was an eye opener for me, that this guy was a premier vocalist.

I listen to a lot of female vocalists when I want to hear awesome human voice, but this tune fits the bill as well


----------



## PWRobinson

Floyd Freaks:


Didn't any of you see the same ad in the current issue of Rolling Stone officially annoucing the release date for "Pukse"???


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PWRobinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Floyd Freaks:
> 
> 
> Didn't any of you see the same ad in the current issue of Rolling Stone officially annoucing the release date for "Pukse"???




Yup.


Amazon shows July 11th. Not sure if it's this year though...only kidding.


They also have a live clip of "High Hopes" available for viewing.


----------



## eggman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The last 2 sets are mostly Rogers solo stuff, and its also the best part of "In The Flesh". Roger had absolute genius solo work.
> 
> 
> "The Pros And Cons of Hitchiking" was a groundbreaking concept album with Eric Clapton playing red-hot electric blues guitar, and Roger's voice revealed in all its pain and glory.
> 
> 
> "Amused To Death" and Radio Kaos also perfect albums, easily of Floyd quality.
> 
> 
> I do think that Gilmour brought alot to the table, and I love him to death. His vocals and guitar will never be replaced, but the brain of the outfit was Roger.



I saw the concert when they toured with Clapton. They had a giant "balloon-man" walk across the stage. Weird stuff. Typical Floyd Art Rock.


----------



## eggman1

Folks,

If you want to see really neat DVD concert stuff, get "the Old Grey Whistle Test" volume 1 (I did not see 2 yet).

It is recordings of sessions done on a live TV show in Britain in the 70's. The concerts are gems because they feature the bands before they were popular. The sound and video is not that great - it is just that they exist at all. Featured are Little Feat, a young Elton John, Talking Heads, Bob Marley, Tom Petty, John Lennon, The Police, Skynrd, etc.


The intros are bad between sets, but the performances are unbelievable. The technology to you young-uns is dated (turning knobs, electric organs).

There are interviews with some of the performers (Elton John, John Lennon, Bruce Sprigsteen, Mick Jagger).

This is a must if you are a fan. Historically, you can see what Alice Cooper and Edgar Winter looked like if you ever heard of them.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They also have a live clip of "High Hopes" available for viewing.



Thanks for the tip on the Amazon clip. I was going to post this on the Pulse thread, but it's turned into a U2 thread










I'm picking this up on the 11th, no doubt. But based on this clip and the partial clips I saw on Brain-Damage, it's not the kind concert DVD production I like. The High Hopes clip basically is composed of a long shot of the stage, close ups of the video and some occasional close ups of DG. That' it. Wait, I might have seen Wright, once, maybe.


Having said that, at least on the tiny video and through my less then audiophile computer speakers, it looked and sounded great. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## FredProgGH

Ditto on *Old Grey Whistle Test*. It's a stunning collection of 70's music of many genres, mostly live (though a couple bands lipsync, like Roxy Music,and it's still cool). Edgar Winter Group doing Frankenstein is at the same time appalling (for the cheesy clothes and theatrics) and awe-inspiring.







And the clips of bands like XTC and The Police in their very early days is worth every penny right there.

Can't wait to get more in the series.


----------



## Rammitinski

Wow. Andy Partridge live in front of a studio audience? A true rarity, indeed!


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. Andy Partridge live in front of a studio audience? A true rarity, indeed!



You're not kidding- now that I think of it it's the only live footage I've seen of them, ever!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're not kidding- now that I think of it it's the only live footage I've seen of them, ever!



Are you sure he was even conscious?


----------



## Iwanthd

Has anyone seen the Moody Blues Live at Montreux DVD? I received this as a gift and was hoping for a review before I opened it. It is from a 1991 concert, 16x9, DTS 5.1 and I think it was released in 2005. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## hotwls13

With all the Pink Floyd talk in here, I thought I would add this:


Yesterday, I picked up the New Pulse DVD at Best Buy (haven't watched yet, hopefully this weekend), and when I got back to work, I found at that Syd Barrett died.

Syd Barrett RIP


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iwanthd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the Moody Blues Live at Montreux DVD? I received this as a gift and was hoping for a review before I opened it. It is from a 1991 concert, 16x9, DTS 5.1 and I think it was released in 2005. Any feedback is appreciated!



As long as all the original members are in the band and it's not too overloaded with their latter-day stuff, I don't see any reason why you shouldn't check it out.


I just saw a live clip of them doing "Nights in White Satin" from around that time on "The Tube" recently, and it was excellent. (It could've very well even been from that DVD.)


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all the Pink Floyd talk in here, I thought I would add this:
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I picked up the New Pulse DVD at Best Buy (haven't watched yet, hopefully this weekend), and when I got back to work, I found at that Syd Barrett died.
> 
> Syd Barrett RIP



I saw that too. He really had a tragic tormented life - I hope he's in a better place..


----------



## Rammitinski

I think one would be inclined to think so, even if they weren't particularly spiritual or religious. At least he's at peace and not suffering horrendously anymore. Psychological torture is as painful as anything.


----------



## Shuley

I only have a few concert dvds and I know this has been mentioned but...


Bruce Springsteen Live In New York


Awesome sound quality, "Prove it all Night" is my favore song on the 2 disc set as far as sound quality...a must listen. Deep chest pounding Bass,Ear pieircing highs...2nd would be "Lost in the Flood"


And for the Springsteen fan...Video Anthology in 5.1 DD, Great music video collection in excellent DD. So if your open minded enough, Pick up the Live in New York DVD. If your not a fan, you will be.


----------



## AtlantaAllen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bonder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up the The Long Road Home DVD by Joh Fogerty and I have to say I'm really disappointed with the sound quality. John's vocals in particular are really mixed poorly, his voice is not well integrated with the rest of the band (in both DTS and 5.1 DD. I expected more from Fogerty given the sound quality of Premonition was quite good. I'm curious whether I have a bad copy, does anyone else feel the vocals are off?



I agree about the sound quality of Fogarty's Long Road Home.


Every one looks prettier including the audience and it's a slicker video production than Premonition. The sound quality though can't hold a candle to Premonition.


Premonition has great sound quality all the way through. Cut 12, Down on the Corner, has some of the tightest, cleanest, strong driving bass both in the bass guitar and drums that I've ever heard on a concert CD. The same song off Long Road Home sounds like the bass was deleted compared to the first one.


Allen


----------



## Iwanthd

I finally watched Moody Blues at Montreux and I would grade it a C-. I felt the performance was perfunctory, the SQ was poor especially the mixing and the PQ was letterboxed stretched. I would try a different DVD if you are a Moodies fan.


----------



## wingnut4772

I loved Sarah Brightman's Harem Live DVD. The PQ kinda sucked but the SQ was really nice 5.1.


----------



## teknoguy

Watched this last night and was somewhat disappointed in the PQ. Seemed grainy and I wonder if it's due to it being captured on film? At least, I assume it was done on film.


The rest of it wass great! Just wish the PQ was better.


Anyone else see this and care to comment?


-t


----------



## CraigSamuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watched this last night and was somewhat disappointed in the PQ. Seemed grainy and I wonder if it's due to it being captured on film? At least, I assume it was done on film.
> 
> 
> The rest of it wass great! Just wish the PQ was better.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this and care to comment?
> 
> 
> -t



Had it in my hands and put it back. I love NY and just saw him with CSN a few nites back but I have a question.....is there a lot of slide guitar and country swooning?

THat is the only reason I put it down as I can't really get into his country sounds.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigSamuel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had it in my hands and put it back. I love NY and just saw him with CSN a few nites back but I have a question.....is there a lot of slide guitar and country swooning?
> 
> THat is the only reason I put it down as I can't really get into his country sounds.



Well it is recorded in Nashville so it does have a "country" flair. It's not "Rust Never Sleeps". Everyone is decked out in C&W clothing and you have Peggi Young and Emily Lou Harris and a couple others in the background on harmonies.


I liked the concert overall.


----------



## teknoguy

Now after having an issue with the PQ on Neil Young's latest DVD, I watched Pulse last night and Wow!, what a difference. Yes it's shown in a 4:3 format but that didn't bother me and I think it was done to fully capture the stage layout with it's large curved eye-ball shape. This is a beautifully shot and recorded concert for 1994?? Some minor nits with over bright stage scenes but that's stage lighting and these guys have a lot of stage lighting!!! In DD 5.1 this concert really gave my base management a great workout! Especially the guitar intro to "Sorrow".


It was a long time coming (nod to CSN&Y







) but this DVD was worth the wait in my opinion. I'll be watching this again real soon. I haven't watched the extras yet!


My guess is they'll do a widescreen version for BD/HDdvd someday.

Question to those that know...Is there a big PQ loss in doing 4:3 to widescreen conversions? Or is it driven by the source material more than the conversion process?


-t


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watched this last night and was somewhat disappointed in the PQ. Seemed grainy and I wonder if it's due to it being captured on film? At least, I assume it was done on film.
> 
> 
> The rest of it wass great! Just wish the PQ was better.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this and care to comment?
> 
> 
> -t



AFAIK it was shot on film. At any rate, the DVD PQ was very true to the film as it was shown in the theaters last winter. This was a film made about a concert, later released on DVD. It was not simply a DVD release, and I believe should be judged on how well it matches the theatrical experience. It was very soft and grainy at times in the theatrical release, so as far as I am concerned that is what I expected and wanted from the DVD. I was very happy with the PQ. YMMV.


----------



## kjroddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess is they'll do a widescreen version for BD/HDdvd someday.
> 
> Question to those that know...Is there a big PQ loss in doing 4:3 to widescreen conversions? Or is it driven by the source material more than the conversion process?
> 
> 
> -t



Probably won't happen: they apparently alteady tried to make it 16:9 for the DVD but weren't happy with the results.


Two problems:


First, aspect ratio: you either need to stretch it to make it wider (and let's be honest, Gilmour is already wide enough







) or chop stuff off at the top and/or bottom...


second: the original recordings are standard definition video, so the resolution just isn't there... there's no way to add detail to the image after the fact.


----------



## maxman

Beth Hart - Live at Paradiso

Return to Sin City - A Tribute to Gram Parsons


Both are incredible concerts, excellent video and absolutely kick-a** audio. Get 'em!


----------



## DiCecco

Hey Maxman,

I also have the Beth Hart dvd. She is raw energy. Does she ever play in the U.S?

I would love to see her live. On the dvd they should of put I don,t Need no Doctor on the main concert in 5.1 , instead of being an extra ,that song was great.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiCecco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Maxman,
> 
> I also have the Beth Hart dvd. She is raw energy. Does she ever play in the U.S?
> 
> I would love to see her live. On the dvd they should of put I don,t Need no Doctor on the main concert in 5.1 , instead of being an extra ,that song was great.



Not anymore this year according to her tour itinerary; apparently she performed in LA in April - so would I love to see her live. First time I saw her was a concert on TV a couple years back and I was blown away (don't remember where it was filmed). Thought I might find a DVD of that one, but discovered 'Paradiso' instead. Don't know why they never put the extra tracks in 5.1, but what a concert huh? Hell of a guitar player (Jon Nichols) too, but can't find out much about him on the Internet


Hope you have her latest CD 'Leave The Light On'. I wish she had performed "Sky Full Of Clover" during the concert. It's a powerful piece, though the piano solo was part of the "extras" on the DVD.


----------



## gperrine

Derek Trucks Band-Songlines Live


This is one fine dvd. Great content, great audio, great video. It was recorded with HD cameras and is being shown again Thursday on HDNet. It includes a great range of musical styles- blues, jazz, gospel, eastern, r&b by one of the best slide guitarists playing today. It's also a great value. Best $10 I ever spent.


----------



## jandawil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now after having an issue with the PQ on Neil Young's latest DVD, I watched Pulse last night and Wow!, what a difference. Yes it's shown in a 4:3 format but that didn't bother me and I think it was done to fully capture the stage layout with it's large curved eye-ball shape. This is a beautifully shot and recorded concert for 1994?? Some minor nits with over bright stage scenes but that's stage lighting and these guys have a lot of stage lighting!!! In DD 5.1 this concert really gave my base management a great workout! Especially the guitar intro to "Sorrow".
> 
> 
> It was a long time coming (nod to CSN&Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but this DVD was worth the wait in my opinion. I'll be watching this again real soon. I haven't watched the extras yet!
> 
> 
> My guess is they'll do a widescreen version for BD/HDdvd someday.
> 
> Question to those that know...Is there a big PQ loss in doing 4:3 to widescreen conversions? Or is it driven by the source material more than the conversion process?
> 
> 
> -t



I have to interject here. While I love the DVD since I love PF, the picture is just not very good. They shot it on video rather than film, 'nuff said. There is no way it will ever be released in Blu-Ray or HD-DVD. It took them years to clean the image up enough to come out with this DVD. I am watching it on a projector however so the flaws are more in your face. If you have a regular TV or rear projection big screen, it will probably look pretty good. To me the best concert DVD as far as sound and picture quality goes is Peter Gabriel Growing Up Live. DTS track is stunning and the picture quality is wonderful. This is the benchmark for me. If anyone can recommend other DVD's of this quality let me know, I'm in.


----------



## Randybes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gperrine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Derek Trucks Band-Songlines Live
> 
> 
> This is one fine dvd. Great content, great audio, great video. It was recorded with HD cameras and is being shown again Thursday on HDNet. It includes a great range of musical styles- blues, jazz, gospel, eastern, r&b by one of the best slide guitarists playing today. It's also a great value. Best $10 I ever spent.



I second that.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandawil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have to interject here. While I love the DVD since I love PF, the picture is just not very good. They shot it on video rather than film, 'nuff said. There is no way it will ever be released in Blu-Ray or HD-DVD. It took them years to clean the image up enough to come out with this DVD. I am watching it on a projector however so the flaws are more in your face. If you have a regular TV or rear projection big screen, it will probably look pretty good. To me the best concert DVD as far as sound and picture quality goes is Peter Gabriel Growing Up Live. DTS track is stunning and the picture quality is wonderful. This is the benchmark for me. If anyone can recommend other DVD's of this quality let me know, I'm in.



PULSE - Theres a whole thread devoted the the Pink Floyd Pulse DVD, where every aspect of it is analyzed.



REFERENCE CONCERTS- Theres several concert DVDs in that rare class. Although the performances are not always spectacular.


Boz Skaggs In Concert - This guy looks like he doesnt even want to be on the stage, no smiling going on, lousey bored audience, but the sound and picture is amazing.


Eagles Live in Melbourne - Excellent song catalog and perfect production values makes this a sure winner, but not the most lively band, to understate it!


George Benson High bit rate DTS - Excellent production values, but the music is kind of boring "Jazz-lite", almost muzak!


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PULSE - Theres a whole thread devoted the the Pink Floyd Pulse DVD, where every aspect of it is analyzed.
> 
> 
> 
> REFERENCE CONCERTS- Theres several concert DVDs in that rare class. Although the performances are not always spectacular.
> 
> 
> Boz Skaggs In Concert - This guy looks like he doesnt even want to be on the stage, no smiling going on, lousey bored audience, but the sound and picture is amazing.
> 
> 
> Eagles Live in Melbourne - Excellent song catalog and perfect production values makes this a sure winner, but not the most lively band, to understate it!
> 
> 
> George Benson High bit rate DTS - Excellent production values, but the music is kind of boring "Jazz-lite", almost muzak!



Let me see if I got this straight. What you're saying is; "These REFERENCE CONCERTS are actually quite bad. But, if you've spent the GNP of a small country on your home theater, by all means go buy these and subject yourself to the glorious perfection of these polished turds.".


----------



## airunz

Beastie Boys DVD Awesome: I F_ckin' Shot That! comes out this Tuesday. Don't think the PQ will be all that good but hopefully the AQ will be.


So....What'cha What'cha Want???


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PULSE - Theres a whole thread devoted the the Pink Floyd Pulse DVD, where every aspect of it is analyzed.
> 
> 
> 
> REFERENCE CONCERTS- Theres several concert DVDs in that rare class. Although the performances are not always spectacular.
> 
> 
> Boz Skaggs In Concert - This guy looks like he doesnt even want to be on the stage, no smiling going on, lousey bored audience, but the sound and picture is amazing.
> 
> 
> Eagles Live in Melbourne - Excellent song catalog and perfect production values makes this a sure winner, but not the most lively band, to understate it!
> 
> 
> George Benson High bit rate DTS - Excellent production values, but the music is kind of boring "Jazz-lite", almost muzak!



Yeah, I don't know what got into George Benson. The guy started out doing some relatively serious jazz work. I've got an old, live album by him with an extended version of "Take 5", where he just jams his ass off. It was the last good thing I ever heard by him.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandawil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have to interject here. While I love the DVD since I love PF, the picture is just not very good. They shot it on video rather than film, 'nuff said. There is no way it will ever be released in Blu-Ray or HD-DVD. It took them years to clean the image up enough to come out with this DVD. I am watching it on a projector however so the flaws are more in your face. If you have a regular TV or rear projection big screen, it will probably look pretty good. To me the best concert DVD as far as sound and picture quality goes is Peter Gabriel Growing Up Live. DTS track is stunning and the picture quality is wonderful. This is the benchmark for me. If anyone can recommend other DVD's of this quality let me know, I'm in.




To each their own... I have a FP and it looks great to me.

As I mentioned, I liked it better than the PQ of Neil Young's latest which was shot on film.


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me see if I got this straight. What you're saying is; "These REFERENCE CONCERTS are actually quite bad. But, if you've spent the GNP of a small country on your home theater, by all means go buy these and subject yourself to the glorious perfection of these polished turds.".



Hah, yep!


Actually the Eagles concert is pretty amazing and I recommend it ... but most lounge singers have more energy










I remember buying the Doobies concert DVD at the same the same time as I bought this Eagles show, and the difference between these 2 (otherwise similar) bands was amazing. The Doobies were just all over the stage, slamming out solos and taking jamming liberties, laughing it up, etc.


Now when Michael McDonald walked out and joined the Doobies for a couple of his Doobie tunes, they turned back into this uptight, "Eagles-like" band


----------



## maxman

"Polished Turds" --- now there's a term I like --- short and to the point (I was going to say short and "sweet").


----------



## hotwls13

Watched parts of a couple Concert DVD's last night:


1. Roger Waters - In the Flesh


While some of the stuff sang by Roger I really liked, I didn't like the other guy (I don't know his name) who filled in for Gilmore. When he was singing I just felt like I was watching/listening to a PF cover band. The PQ/AQ was very good, but I just couldn't get past the cover band feeling. I know I will get slammed in here for giving In the Flesh a so-so review. Everyone couldn't stop saying how good it was, I just didn't see it.



2. Pink Floyd Pulse


Maybe I just like Gilmores voice and guitar more, but I liked this performance much more. Maybe it has to do with the fact that most of the band is still there. The PQ was OK and I thought the AQ was good. I see myself going back to this DVD more than the Waters one.


I'm not a PF purist or anything, but man wouldn't it be great if they just put there crap behind them and got back together? I mean look at how successful the Eagles Farewell tour(s) are doing.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watched parts of a couple Concert DVD's last night:
> 
> 
> 1. Roger Waters - In the Flesh
> 
> 
> While some of the stuff sang by Roger I really liked, I didn't like the other guy (I don't know his name) who filled in for Gilmore. When he was singing I just felt like I was watching/listening to a PF cover band. The PQ/AQ was very good, but I just couldn't get past the cover band feeling. I know I will get slammed in here for giving In the Flesh a so-so review. Everyone couldn't stop saying how good it was, I just didn't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Pink Floyd Pulse
> 
> 
> Maybe I just like Gilmores voice and guitar more, but I liked this performance much more. Maybe it has to do with the fact that most of the band is still there. The PQ was OK and I thought the AQ was good. I see myself going back to this DVD more than the Waters one.
> 
> 
> I'm not a PF purist or anything, but man wouldn't it be great if they just put there crap behind them and got back together? I mean look at how successful the Eagles Farewell tour(s) are doing.



You're not the only one.

I just watched parts of the "In the Flesh" DVD last night myself. All of the musicians are very competent (sp?) but Roger just seems too full of himself sometimes. Like the beginning of the concert, when he comes out with his arms crossed in front of his face and expects the audience to do the same. Please...

I like the DVD but like you I'll go to the "Pulse" DVD more often.


-t


----------



## jasonromeo

KORN live at the cbgbs picture a bit lacking sound is unbelievable, a pain in the ear drums every time i put it on, soooooooo good


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ive seen Korn twice, once in the 90s opening for Ozzy, and 2 years ago opening for Linkin Park.


Both times, they floored me. Definitely the premiere live metal band.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Roy Orbison "Live at Austin City Limits" is good. The DTS audio mixed for 5.1 is good but the 4:3 video quality of this 1982 concert is basically VHS level. He isn't much to look at anyway but he gives a fine performance here.


Chris


----------



## hotwls13

They are from my hometown and I still can't bring myself to listen/watch them. Just not my kind of music. Do they have any mellow stuff, or is it all just thrash/loud/heavy metal?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ive seen Korn twice, once in the 90s opening for Ozzy, and 2 years ago opening for Linkin Park.
> 
> 
> Both times, they floored me. Definitely the premiere live metal band.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Roy Orbison "Live at Austin City Limits" is good. The DTS audio mixed for 5.1 is good but the 4:3 video quality of this 1982 concert is basically VHS level. He isn't much to look at anyway but he gives a fine performance here.
> 
> 
> Chris



Roy Orbison "Black & White Night" is the really great one that has been mentioned many times in this thread.


Ed


----------



## Rgb

Genesis- The Way We walk- great audio and use of alternate angles

Genesis- Live at Wembly- shot in analog 1080i HD in 1987!

--Genesis was always on the bleeding edge trying new audio/video/ stage effects tech usually before any other group.


Rush- R30


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Roy Orbison "Black & White Night" is the really great one that has been mentioned many times in this thread.
> 
> 
> Ed



I agree that one is very good, but it is a Roy Orbison and super star friends concert. If you only want Roy Orbison singing, I think "Live at Austin City Limits" is very good.


Chris


----------



## Abear

Just got through Pulse - all I can say was that I missed a helluva concert years ago! My waife had to leave the theater 'cause the lasers/lights were too much for her and was giving her a haedache. For those of you looking for some good eye candy mixed in with rockabilly C&W, I'd recommend Two Tons of Steel's latest live DVD/CD combo recorded at the Greune Hall outside of San Antonio. Greta music and those Texas babes!!!


Has anyone seen Brian Wilson's SMILE dvd yet? Any reviews?


----------



## Abear

Man, I need to spellcheck my finger peckin' posts before I post!


----------



## Rgb

Another vote for Pink Floyd-Pulse.


----------



## Rgb

Peter Gabriel- Growing UP Live


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotwls13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are from my hometown and I still can't bring myself to listen/watch them. Just not my kind of music. Do they have any mellow stuff, or is it all just thrash/loud/heavy metal?



I dont care for Korn's CDs that much, though occasionally I will put one in when I'm bored with everything else.


Where they shine is LIVE, you dont even need to know their songs to enjoy the act. In fact, both times I saw them, I barely recognized any songs.


But its all heavy, chugging, deeply grooved guitar-based metal. No, they dont do anything light.


Heres me at the Korn show:








http://www.av123forum.com/photopost/...t=1&thecat=500


----------



## kevin j

Phish-Live in Brooklyn....good sq and pq but quite long[alomst 3 hours]


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Brian Wilson's SMILE dvd yet? Any reviews?



SMiLE is amazing. I actually prefer the live performance to the album. And the documentary gave me a whole new perspective on Brian Wilson. If you like the CD buy the DVD tomorrow. i haven't watched it in a while but I remember the pq and sq both being very good.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rush- R30



What is this supposed to mean?


Ed


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is this supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> Ed


 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&s=dvd


----------



## danger dan

Ween - Live in Chicago. They run the gamut when it comes to genres. Hard to put them into a genre really. Dean Ween's guitar solos are incredible and Gene Ween's singing is excellent. They recorded this over the course of two nights at the Chicago Vic Theater in 2003. Dolby Digital 5.1 and a decent 1.78:1 picture and it comes in at around 2 hours long. Grab it through Netflix and check it out. Don't like the first song? Don't worry, the next song will be completely different.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&s=dvd



Yes - I know - I own the DVD.

But Rgb merely listed it without saying anything about it.


Ed


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is this supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> Ed




It means its a DVD that I recommend, per the thread title.


Many posts in the thread are of the form "Artist- Title".


Didn't think I neeeded to elaborate on Rush- it's common knowledge that everything they do is excellent to awesome







.


But R30 does have excellent audio and video quality, and outstanding tracks for old and new Rush fans. Plus, the stage effects are fun.


The Jerry Stiller bit at the beginning is fun, for Seinfeld/King of Queens fans.


It's an unspoken rule that the less is said of something, the better it is


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't think I neeeded to elaborate on Rush- it's common knowledge that everything they do is excellent to awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



With the exception of their horribly recorded concert DVDs!

Rio was near unlistenable. They had technical problems recording in the rain, and released the flawed product anyways.



Glad to hear this one is getting good audio and Picture quality reviews on Amazon, I will pick it up.


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes - I know - I own the DVD.
> 
> But Rgb merely listed it without saying anything about it.
> 
> 
> Ed



I didn't realize Yes released a DVD "I know"


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It means its a DVD that I recommend, per the thread title.
> 
> 
> Many posts in the thread are of the form "Artist- Title".
> 
> 
> Didn't think I neeeded to elaborate on Rush- it's common knowledge that everything they do is excellent to awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> But R30 does have excellent audio and video quality, and outstanding tracks for old and new Rush fans. Plus, the stage effects are fun.
> 
> 
> The Jerry Stiller bit at the beginning is fun, for Seinfeld/King of Queens fans.
> 
> 
> It's an unspoken rule that the less is said of something, the better it is



The reason I questioned it is because I find it a disapointment from and AQ point of view (but certainly better than Rio). The band is as good as it gets - but they can't seem to get any quality DVD's out.


Ed


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reason I questioned it is because I find it a disapointment from and AQ point of view (but certainly better than Rio). The band is as good as it gets - but they can't seem to get any quality DVD's out.
> 
> 
> Ed



I never bought Rio- didn't realize it had audio quality issues.


Still- I'd take any Rush recording- even an audience mic boot- over the best Britney Spears 24/96 studio recording










Some of my most valued audio recordings (not only Rush) - monetarily and artistically- are boots, which I wouldn't trade for the best technical quality from most any band.


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the exception of their horribly recorded concert DVDs!
> 
> .



Rush needs to hire the A/V recording crew from Genesis or Pink Floyd, I guess







.


Stated earlier, Genesis was recording concerts in 1080i HD as early as 1987!


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't realize Yes released a DVD "I know"



That sounds like a title they would use


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still- I'd take any Rush recording- even an audience mic boot- over the best Britney Spears 24/96 studio recording



I think this is a big difference between myself and most others - I prefer the good recording to the good artist. As much as I love an artist, I find I can't listen to it if it sounds like crap.


Ed


----------



## markeetaux

You guys got my interest up. What's the best Genesis concert DVD out there?


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markeetaux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys got my interest up. What's the best Genesis concert DVD out there?



Best for what? The technical specs or actual music??


----------



## Sony#1

Not sure if this has been mentioned earlier, but "Harry and Branford" is an entertaining disc to spend the evening with. Harry Connick Jr. and Branford Marsalis perform in a two man jazz concert. Connick does not sing but he plays a pretty mean piano. A totally different side to what I've seem of him previously. I'm not real particular re picture and sound quality but this was pretty good.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Best for what? The technical specs or actual music??




LOL unhelpful answer Fred. Sounds like you may know both, but your making him "correct" his question first.


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markeetaux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys got my interest up. What's the best Genesis concert DVD out there?



Well, both of them










The ironic thing is, given the importance of Genesis to prog music, and pop/rock in the 80's, there have only been two official DVD concert releases- THe Way We Walk Live and Live at Wembley. The practical reason for this is that their last real tour was in 1992!


However, good footage from the Mama and Three Sides Live tours exist, and LD's of these concerts were released and are prized.


If we are lucky, DVD's with cleaned up video and audio will be released of these tours.


Of the two official releases, The Way We Walk Live is excellent from an audio and video performance standpoint, basically Genesis' "last hurrah". Excellent classic Genesis medley- Genesis was always great at coming up with long medleys of their classic prog pieces that essentially created new prog works! The Cage medleys on Three Sides Live and the Mama Tour VHS/LD are two early 80's examples, but they always had great prog "mash" pieces in the 70's through the final tours of the 90's.


The Way We Walk also has great neo-prog performances of Domino and Driving the Last Spike. Lots of the more poppy tunes from the 80's and early 90's are there too, performed well with excellent use of stage effects and multiple angles.


Wembley has excellent audio and video quality, too. Genesis always excelled at recording/filming their concerts, even dating back to the mid 70's, such as the prized 1976 concert with Bruford on drums that was released to LD. Stated earlier, Wembley was recorded on analog 1080i HD video back in 1987! Probably the first major group doing worldwide tours to do so. The style of this concert is very 80's, from the tracks to the accoutrements, but a great outing nonetheless for those of us who were weaned on 80's Genesis to begin with










While I am a student of prog, I am not a Gabriel/Hackett Genesis prude







. I enjoy live renditions of the Abacab's, Turn It On Again's, Keep It Dark's, and others (almost) as much as I enjoy the Supper's Ready's, Cinema Show's and Cage's










Genesis had a knack for improving many tracks when performed live, usually imparting more atmosphere or a harder-edged, proggy quality to tunes like Behind the Lines/Duchess and Dodo, and even It's Gonna Get Better.


A little googling and darknet hunting will reveal a wealth of excellent un-official audio and video recordings from the 70's and 80's, many soundboard quality or video that was intended to be commercially released but never was.


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this is a big difference between myself and most others - I prefer the good recording to the good artist. As much as I love an artist, I find I can't listen to it if it sounds like crap.
> 
> 
> Ed



Well, I *do* have my standards- if the mic was muffled, too far from the stage speakers, captured too much audience noise, or recorded at insufficient resolution, I'd probably pass







.


----------



## benezrj

Does anyone have the Tommy Emmanuel DVD - Live at Sheldon Concert Hall? In the last few months, I've discovered this amazing guitarist and have read some reviews of this DVD, but would like to know more from those that have it. How's the SQ and PQ? Is it widescreen? DD? The DVD is about $35 to $40, so I'd like to know more about it before purchasing. Thanks for any input you can provide. JEFF


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watched tis Marc Anthony Concert. and agree its a solid, high budget show. Hes an awesome latino/english singer, with some powerful tunage.


Increduoulsy, they roled the credits over his most popular song! Think Lynryd Skynrd playing Freebird ... and your watching it, whil reading the credits.


!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oopsydaisy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My recommendation is Marc Anthony The Concert From Madison Square Garden. First, this DVD performance should give you an idea why Marc Anthony is popular. Even if you're not a fan of Latin music, there are enough English tracks to show off his amazing voice and stage presence. Then there's his connection with the audience, which really comes through while performing his older Latin tracks. As far as the DVD, the sound is awesome in 5.1(no DTS). The PQ is also very good and widescreeen. While this may not be your cup of tea, give it a try and you may actually come out a fan.


----------



## biglyle

I just watched SEETHER - ONE COLD NIGHT yesterday. It is an acoustic performance in a very small venue. I got it as a set, you get the DVD and CD for under $15, a great deal.


The disk looked and sounded excellent. I was very pleasnatly suprised. This will get a lot of play in my theater.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I just picked up the Rhino 3-DVD Who live set, including performances of "Tommy" and "Quadrophenia" and a disc of live performances. It will likely be months before I watch the entire thing but I watched some of "Tommy" and thought it was good. It is 4:3 unfortunately and includes performances from some of the many Who reunions since they had their initial farewell tour around 1982. This is the set:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...v=glance&n=130 


Chris


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Queen and Paul Rogers - Return of the Champions Concert DVD


This DVD deserves a full review, its a truely inspiring concert, filmed in Liverpool England. Three aging superstars who have kept their skills sharp (May, Taylor, and Rogers) are handed a big tour budget, and go on the road with one of the best song catalogs of the 70s.


BUT, you say, Queen is not Queen without Freddie! That's what I thought too, so I didnt go see this tour. But, not only is Freddie honored by this performance, but Brian May and Taylor are given room to show off their amazing contributions to Queen. And whats amazing is what they DO with this creative room.


First off, Brian May is the star of this show; his guitar virtuosity has always been known in to guitarists , but it revealed to everyone else here. May does some nice extended solos and an AWESOME version of the delicous acoustic song" '39", one of my favorite Queen tunes.


Taylor sings some of his songs, including "Im in Love with My car". I only wish he had sung "Fight From The Inside", perhaps Queen's only Metal song










Paul Rogers, a baritone brawny singer, adds a refreshing dimension to Queen tunes. In many ways he is the OPPOSITE of Freddie, yet he does an excellent job of singing his catalog. And the other Queen members sing lead as well, with good results, sometimes Paul leaves the stage.


In fact, this whole concert is a class act: they use an excellent set list that shows the diversity of Queen's music, the vocals and the instrumentation are all presented in a refreshing way, and the players just seem to gel perfectly.


The stage lighting show is aggressive and excellent.


Paul Rogers throws in a few Bad Company and Free songs which was "ok" ...

but "Feel Like Making Love" just doesn't hold a candle to Queen's "Get Down -Make Love", sorry!


But Paul, in many ways, makes this show. He has energy and karma and between his performance, and Brian May, I didnt want this concert to end.



The video quality is EXCELLENT - Anamorphic widescreen, must have been HD cameras.


Great camera work, doesnt call attention to itself, frequent shots of the adoring crowd ( Look at all those teenagers!) and Brian May's fretboard










The audio is .... well, adequete. Its DTS, but I believe they effectively only have 2 channels and a surround channel. So the center speaker and both rear speakers play surround. Tepid bass and some lack of dynamics makes the audio a bit of a disappointment, but its still very listenable. Everything is reasonably clear, and enjoyable, and it does sound "live", but ... it could have been SO MUCH better.



But ... WHAT A SHOW!

Highly recommended, unless your an audio quality snob









I know someone recommended this earlier, so thanks.


1. Reaching Out (1.06) - slow vocal intro

2. Tie Your Mother Down (4.33) - Then May steps out from behind a curtain, and launches a withering guitar assault.

3. I Want To Break Free (3.55): This Freddie anthem sets the stage for the show: Rogers sings powerful, and May makes his guitar sing.

4. Fat Bottomed Girls (5.50) - Crowd pleaser - Nice that they played this live

5. Wishing Well (4.34) - a Rogers/Free tune

6. Another One Bites The Dust (3.53) - Excellent performance, wish there was LFE!

7. Crazy Little Thing Called Love (4.45) - they kind of rock out this song, instead of keeping to its Rockabilly roots. a tiny disappointment.

8. Say It's Not True (4.16)- A Taylor song about AIDS, nicely done!

9. 39 (4.37) - Brian May sits with an acoustic guitar, the highlight of the show for me.

10. Love Of My Life (5.00)

11. Hammer To Fall (6.44) - Stunning performance!

12. Feel Like Making Love (6.27) - Too long and too simple ...

13. Let There Be Gene (3.44)

14. I'm In Love With My Car (3.35) - Taylor sings this

15. Guitar Solo (7.00) - I think this solo is from Brian May's solo work, excellent!

16. Last Horizon (4.35)

17. These Are The Days Of Our Lives (4.36)

18. Radio Ga Ga (6.00) - Taylor sings this excellent tune about the death of FM rock.

19. Can't Get Enough (4.21) - Bad Company

20. A Kind Of Magic (6.07)

21. I Want It All (5.00)

22. Bohemian Rhapsody (6.23) - Freddie sings on video, the band backs him up live, nice!

23. The Show Must Go On (4.36)

24. All Right Now (6.54) - another Free song

25. We Will Rock You (2.34)

26. We Are The Champions (4.34)

27. God Save The Queen (1.21)


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I just got Elton John - "one night only - the greatest hits". This was recorded in October, 2000 at Madison Square Garden. If you like Elton John, this should be an easy choice. There are a couple of guests I wouldn't have chosen but it is mostly Elton. Good surround mix with Dolby Digital and DTS, although I don't see the DTS logo on the box anywhere. Video is 1.78:1 and the video quality is alright for DVD.


Chris


----------



## hts35

Any reviews in on the new Jimmy Buffet - Live at Wrigley Field - DVD?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

That Elton John concert is good for 2000, he is such a strong singer...


I loaned out my copy shortly after I bought it, and have no idea to who


----------



## fisheggs

I recently picked up Gorillaz: Demon Days Live and IMHO it is one of the finest concert DVD's yet released. The PQ is awesome with a tremendous stage set up. The editing seems flawless as this is a compolation from 5 nights at the Manchester International Festival and feels like its flowing in realtime. The sound blew me away, though I've only listened to the DTS soundtrack.







I'm sure the other options are equally excellent. Definitely reference quality presentation, and the musics's a lot of fun too.


----------



## guitarplaya9205

so guys hers my concery dvd list if theres any important ones missing please let me know and tell me which ones to get


ac/dc-family jewels

ac/dc-live at donington

aerosmith-you gotta move

cream-royal albert hall 05

doors-europe-1968

eagles hell freezes over

eagles-melborne 1

concert for george

john fogerty-the long road home

guns n roses-use your illusions 1 and 2

jimmy hendrix-woodstock 69

live aid

live 8

led zeppelin-song remains the same

led zeppelin-led zeppelin

live at knebworth

concert for new york

pink floyd-pulse

pink floyd-pompeii

paul mccartney-back in the us

paul mccartney-red square

paul mccartney-get back world tour

paul mccartney-cavern

queen-+paul rogers

roger waters-in the flesh

rush-in rio

rush-r30

stevie ray vaughn-82-85

strat pack

van halen-live without a net

van halen-live right here right now

white stripes



is there any other good ones


any help pleae and i really like great surround dolby digital with great bass and treble. and great picture would be nice to...anything rock except for the new **** which sucks


thanks


eddie

Report Post


----------



## guitarplaya9205

so guys hers my concery dvd list if theres any important ones missing please let me know and tell me which ones to get


ac/dc-family jewels

ac/dc-live at donington

aerosmith-you gotta move

cream-royal albert hall 05

doors-europe-1968

eagles hell freezes over

eagles-melborne 1

concert for george

john fogerty-the long road home

guns n roses-use your illusions 1 and 2

jimmy hendrix-woodstock 69

live aid

live 8

led zeppelin-song remains the same

led zeppelin-led zeppelin

live at knebworth

concert for new york

pink floyd-pulse

pink floyd-pompeii

paul mccartney-back in the us

paul mccartney-red square

paul mccartney-get back world tour

paul mccartney-cavern

queen-+paul rogers

roger waters-in the flesh

rush-in rio

rush-r30

stevie ray vaughn-82-85

strat pack

van halen-live without a net

van halen-live right here right now

white stripes



is there any other good ones


any help pleae and i really like great surround dolby digital with great bass and treble. and great picture would be nice to...anything rock except for the new **** which sucks


thanks


eddie


----------



## Tom Grooms

Put Eric Clapton "One more car, One more rider" on top of that list!


----------



## guitarplaya9205

lol yeah i have that already sorry my dad has it but i watch his too...



thx


eddie


----------



## guitarplaya9205

ne thing else?


eddie


----------



## Dobby

Since ya got Floyd on there I would highly reccomend David Gilmour Live. Very good stuff and quality.


----------



## guitarplaya9205

yeah thanks ill be sure to get that sounds great....is there any othere really good ones to get?


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarplaya9205* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ne thing else?
> 
> 
> eddie



Dude, there's 60 pages of stuff here- just read it.


----------



## deano43

My favs are, Eagles-hell freezes over,awesome performance on hotel california and the bonus audio dts seven bridges road track,sammy hagars concert in chicago, man he play his heart out for the fans, love it when he yells out WAITRESS! and these little hotties in skimpy bikinis come out and give sammy his fav drink, genesis live at wembley, drum duet man thats the best, just recently bought heart alive in seattle, highy recommend this one, man can ann and nancy belt out the tunes, what vocals, their led zep cover tune, battle of nevermore i think its called, awesome. roy orbisons black and white night, just watching the boss in awe of roy being up there on stage with him says it all. peter gabriels secret world, that female vocalist thats with him man can she sing. theres more but these ones come to mind right away


----------



## RioRebel

Sting - All This Time.


It is an absolutely MUST OWN if you like his music and appreciate quality audio.


The first track, a beautiful rendition of "Fragile", is my most commonly used piece to show off my surround system.


----------



## RioRebel

By the way, I'm a little late to this discussion, but:


> Quote:
> Prince "Sign O' The Times", Brazilian import, filmed in 1987. The packaging looks professional, and is in Dolby 5.1 and 2.0 audio, all the menus are in spanish, but easy to figure out.



I haven't seen this, but I suspect that the menus are in Portuguese, not Spanish.










I'll see if I can get some in-laws looking for this one. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Noooo ... dont buy that Brazilian import of SOTT.


Theres a new Canadian release of this concert, and its MUCH better quality (especially audio).


Thanks for the language correction.


----------



## Distorted

Guitarplaya, you might like Santana's "Supernatural," and a Dave Matthews Band dvd like "Listener Supported," which is my favorite of his numerous dvd's.


----------



## Tnilsson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hts35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any reviews in on the new Jimmy Buffet - Live at Wrigley Field - DVD?



The new Buffett disk is very good: good audio and picture. It is all you could hope for and is like being front and center at one of his live concerts. Highly recommended.


----------



## ToastedAudiolab

I was in Sears the other day shopping for a new drill bit and thought I'd take a stroll through the Home Theatre section. Well it was more of a big screen tv section than actual HT but... Anyway, they were playing a DVD (it could have been a cable broadcast, I guess) I need help identifying. The concert had the following: It featured Oasis and Paul McCartney with Oasis as an opening act.

I looked as if it was shot in Las Vegas with The Luxor hotel as a back drop. There was a lot of pyrotechnics during when Paul sang _Live and Let Die_. I suppose it could have been two separate concerts but the stage and audience looked the same for both. Please help!


----------



## ToastedAudiolab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarplaya9205* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so guys hers my concery dvd list if theres any important ones missing please let me know and tell me which ones to get
> 
> 
> ac/dc-family jewels
> 
> ac/dc-live at donington
> 
> aerosmith-you gotta move
> 
> cream-royal albert hall 05
> 
> doors-europe-1968
> 
> eagles hell freezes over
> 
> eagles-melborne 1
> 
> concert for george
> 
> john fogerty-the long road home
> 
> guns n roses-use your illusions 1 and 2
> 
> jimmy hendrix-woodstock 69
> 
> live aid
> 
> live 8
> 
> led zeppelin-song remains the same
> 
> led zeppelin-led zeppelin
> 
> live at knebworth
> 
> concert for new york
> 
> pink floyd-pulse
> 
> pink floyd-pompeii
> 
> paul mccartney-back in the us
> 
> paul mccartney-red square
> 
> paul mccartney-get back world tour
> 
> paul mccartney-cavern
> 
> queen-+paul rogers
> 
> roger waters-in the flesh
> 
> rush-in rio
> 
> rush-r30
> 
> stevie ray vaughn-82-85
> 
> strat pack
> 
> van halen-live without a net
> 
> van halen-live right here right now
> 
> white stripes
> 
> 
> 
> is there any other good ones
> 
> 
> any help pleae and i really like great surround dolby digital with great bass and treble. and great picture would be nice to...anything rock except for the new **** which sucks
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> eddie



Here is a few more necessities:


Triumph - Live at the US festival

Judas Priest - Electric Eye

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense

The Cars - Live

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Austin City Limits


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbucky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3 Doors Down Live - MonsterAudio DVD
> 
> 
> This is a must have to show off any good multi channel surround system. The DTS "On Stage" mix is fantastic. Also, the video quality is great (shot with HD cameras). The only drawback is that it is a little short at 13 songs.



This disc has shown up in quantity on eBay recently. The price is a significant markdown.


Chris


----------



## markeetaux

For you older guys (that includes me) If you haven't heard about;

standing in the shadows of MOTOWN, I picked it up off of Amazon for about

eleven bucks delivered. MUST HAVE, the total bio of Motown in widescreen

with a DTS soundtrack. Truely amazing live performances mixed in with the

story. Do yourself a favor if you were or still love Motown. Buy this 2 disc set.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToastedAudiolab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a few more necessities:
> 
> 
> Triumph - Live at the US festival
> 
> Judas Priest - Electric Eye
> 
> Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense
> 
> The Cars - Live
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Austin City Limits



I would really like to see that Cars one - but seeing as they are such a "studio" band, I'd be afraid they'd sound kind of sloppy live. Or if it's in a huge arena, the songs would be too loud and lose all their "Pop" charm.


Could you give a short review?


----------



## FredProgGH

I will. It's actually one of those German shows- Rockpalast or something, I forget which- and it's filmed-- oops, taped- in a club (it was done right after Candy-O came out). The mix is good, considering, and the video is lousy- bad color and rolling bars- but the band is as tight as a gnat's puckerhole. If you like The Cars it's a must own. Dang, I'm gonna watch it right now!!


Edit- just checked and it's actually a Musikladen show.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markeetaux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For you older guys (that includes me) If you haven't heard about;
> 
> standing in the shadows of MOTOWN, I picked it up off of Amazon for about
> 
> eleven bucks delivered. MUST HAVE, the total bio of Motown in widescreen
> 
> with a DTS soundtrack. Truely amazing live performances mixed in with the
> 
> story. Do yourself a favor if you were or still love Motown. Buy this 2 disc set.



I fail to see what guys love about this DVD. I like Motown, but the band was a relatively minor part of the sound. To me, MoTown was all about those incredible singers singing those lovely tunes. And as far as the singing, this DVD is weak, and it fails to capture the aural magnificance of Motown.


Not that this story shouldnt have been told, its a nice "watch once" documentary.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will. It's actually one of those German shows- Rockpalast or something, I forget which- and it's filmed-- oops, taped- in a club (it was done right after Candy-O came out). The mix is good, considering, and the video is lousy- bad color and rolling bars- but the band is as tight as a gnat's puckerhole. If you like The Cars it's a must own. Dang, I'm gonna watch it right now!!
> 
> 
> Edit- just checked and it's actually a Musikladen show.



That definitely sounds great - Candy-O is my fave by them, so being all stuff from the first two albums is perfect.


How long is it, and about how many songs do they do?


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That definitely sounds great - Candy-O is my fave by them, so being all stuff from the first two albums is perfect.
> 
> 
> How long is it, and about how many songs do they do?



Only 45 minutes unfortunately (plus a 50 min. interview done for the DVD- it's sad to watch because Ben Orr is literally skin and bones- it was very near the end. The set list is:

Good Times Roll

Bye Bye Love

Nightspots

I'm In Touch With Your World

My Best Friend's Girl

Candy-O

You're All I've Got Tonight

Take What You Want

Since I Held You

Don't Cha Stop

Just What I Needed


I used to have a video from 1980 or something of a theater show where they played even more Candy-O stuff, like Moving In Stereo but I can't find it. Wonder if it will ever turn up on DVD...


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I fail to see what guys love about this DVD. I like Motown, but the band was a relatively minor part of the sound. To me, MoTown was all about those incredible singers singing those lovely tunes. And as far as the singing, this DVD is weak, and it fails to capture the aural magnificance of Motown.
> 
> 
> Not that this story shouldnt have been told, its a nice "watch once" documentary.



I had this on D-VHS DTheater and now DVD and I think it is great. These musicians were very important in my opinion. The interviews and reminiscing about the Motown glory days was fun as well. The DTheater tape might have sounded a little better than the DVD, but the deliberate grainy video didn't benefit much from HD. Joan Osborne, Ben Harper, Bootsy Collins and the others did a good job with the vocals but didn't try to imitate the original singers. The original singers would have been better, but I don't agree the Motown singers were incredible. I think the song writing and musicians were the key to the Motown success. Marvin Gaye and David Ruffin stand out in my memory as very good singers. Probably the most successful of all the Motown 60's groups, The Supremes are the prime example of the musicians and music being the major reasons for success. I saw Diana Ross in 84 and Mary Wilson in 86 perform as solo artists and both were lovely to watch but they weren't any threat to Ella Fitzgerald and Sarah Vaughan.


Chris


----------



## teknoguy

This is off the main subject but I watched this DVD put out by VH1 last night.

It's a video diary of Warren's last few months after being diagnosed with terminal lung cancer and how he put together "with a little help from his friends" his last album.


It's really good and I highly recommend it to any Zevon fans and to any other folks too! No real concert stuff other than flashes of his earlier concert shows. Some nice stuff in the studio with Springsteen picking a guitar for a blistering solo he does.


Like I said, there's no concert. No real set of songs. Just a great singer/songwriters last few days doing what he wanted to do.


He did it in style.


-t


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only 45 minutes unfortunately (plus a 50 min. interview done for the DVD- it's sad to watch because Ben Orr is literally skin and bones- it was very near the end. The set list is:
> 
> Good Times Roll
> 
> Bye Bye Love
> 
> Nightspots
> 
> I'm In Touch With Your World
> 
> My Best Friend's Girl
> 
> Candy-O
> 
> You're All I've Got Tonight
> 
> Take What You Want
> 
> Since I Held You
> 
> Don't Cha Stop
> 
> Just What I Needed
> 
> 
> I used to have a video from 1980 or something of a theater show where they played even more Candy-O stuff, like Moving In Stereo but I can't find it. Wonder if it will ever turn up on DVD...



Still, a decent line-up of songs.


I don't think Orr died until MUCH, much later. In fact, I thought he was with them through their last album.


("Moving in Stereo" is actually from the 1st album - but it sounds more like something that would've been on the second, which made more use of synthesizers.)


----------



## ToastedAudiolab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still, a decent line-up of songs.
> 
> 
> I don't think Orr died until MUCH, much later. In fact, I thought he was with them through the last album. Or at least almost to the end.
> 
> 
> ("Moving in Stereo" is actually from the 1st album - but it sounds more like something that would've been on the second, which made more use of synthesizers.)



Benjamin Orr died of cancer on October 3, 2000. The Cars' last studio album which was titled _Door to Door_ was released in 1987. See more info about this recording and other Cars trivia including the death of Benjamin Orr at the link below.

http://dreamvalley-mlp.com/cars/door_to_door.html


----------



## Rammitinski

OK, I see now that the interview part of the DVD wasn't done until later.


I wasn't even aware that he died until a couple of years back. I was burning the Anthology set from my local library, and noticed something mentioned in the included booklet about the "Ben Orr pancreatic cancer fund", or something to that effect. I was kind of shocked, because I hadn't heard a thing about it otherwise.


Shows how out of touch with things in the music world that I've become in the last few years.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I fail to see what guys love about this DVD. I like Motown, ....



This disk is one of only a handfull of DVD concert disks (not that this is a concert) with top audio quality. Reason enough to get it - even if you don't like Motown like me.


Ed


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I see now that the interview part of the DVD wasn't done until later.



Right, the interview was done in 2000 for the DVD, probably only a couple months before he died. I thought Orr was a great bass player- it's so sad.


BTW, I'm dying to see the New Cars- half Cars (Elliot Easton and Greg Hawkes ), Half Utopia (Todd Rundgren and Kasim Sultan), with the best part of the Tubes (Prairie Prince) for good measure!! Talk about a great lineup. Has anyone heard them? Does it live up to the potential??


----------



## Rammitinski

Wow. A lot of great talent there, for sure!


It'd be hard to imagine them doing anything that wasn't exceptional. I just hope they're not going for sheer commerciality, but there's so much individual talent there to feed off one another that they might just be into actually coming up with some pretty inventive stuff.


I'll definitely be watching out for it.


----------



## PWRobinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. A lot of great talent there, for sure!
> 
> 
> It'd be hard to imagine them doing anything that wasn't exceptional. I just hope they're not going for sheer commerciality, but there's so much individual talent there to feed off one another that they might just be into actually coming up with some pretty inventive stuff.
> 
> 
> I'll definitely be watching out for it.




The "new" Cars Tour was a bomb (in the pejorative sense)! I understand that the remainder of the tour has been cancelled.


Who woulda thought?


PW Robinson


----------



## PWRobinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PWRobinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "new" Cars Tour was a bomb (in the pejorative sense)! I understand that the remainder of the tour has been cancelled.
> 
> 
> Who woulda thought?
> 
> 
> PW Robinson



BTW:


The following message is from the New Cars official website:


16-Jun-06New Cars Tour Update


The New Cars Tour is cancelled, although a few dates may be rescheduled. We do not know at this time which shows will be rescheduled, so in the meantime please contact your local promoter/venue for more information. As soon as we get updates, we will post them here. Your point of purchase for tickets may also have more information on obtaining your refund, if a refund is applicable. Right now all the dates on The New Cars web site will say "cancelled" next to their status until further notice. Meanwhile, the band wanted to pass along this message to you - "We want to extend our sincere thank you to the fans and visitors to TheNewCars web sitefor your patience during this time.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

No Ric Ocasek? That dude was "The Cars". No wonder it failed.


----------



## Rammitinski

I don't know - I thought that Orr's vocals and Greg Hawkes' synthesizers, and even Easton's lead guitar playing to an extent, contributed just as much to their sound. Now, contributing to their "success", you might be right - most of their biggest "hit" material seemed to feature Ocasek more.


----------



## FredProgGH

Ben Orr sang many of their big hits (*Just What I Needed*, *Bye Bye Love*, and *Drive* for example) but no one seems to notice it's a totally different voice from Ocasek


----------



## Rammitinski

That's true. By and large, I actually preferred the songs he sang. Actually, he sang the best stuff. A couple of fun, "hidden gems" by him that weren't necessarily popular that I always liked were "Cruiser" and "We're Havin' Fun".


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Orr wrote zero of Cars material. None. He was akin to a being a studio player. I believe Ric wrote it all, every song ...


Now looking at their discography, Hawkes may have had 3 or 4 secondary credits, but The Cars was Ric's vehicle, Rics car.









Good Times Roll {Ocasek} (3:44)

My Best Friend's Girl {Ocasek} (3:44)

Just What I Needed {Ocasek} (3:44)

I'm in Touch With Your World {Ocasek} (3:31)

Don't Cha Stop {Ocasek} (3:01)

You're All I've Got Tonight {Ocasek} (4:13)

Bye Bye Love {Ocasek} (4:14)

Moving in Stereo {Ocasek/Hawkes} (5:15)

All Mixed up {Ocasek} (4:14)

Good Times Roll (Live) {Ocasek} (3:39)

My Best Friend's Girl (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (3:52)

Just What I Needed (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (3:27)

I'm in Touch With Your World (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (3:28)

Don't Cha Stop (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (3:19)

You're All I've Got Tonight (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (4:05)

Bye Bye Love (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (4:07)

Moving in Stereo (Demo Version) {Ocasek/Hawkes} (5:02)

All Mixed up (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (4:50)

They Won't See You (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (3:56)

Take What You Want (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (6:04)

Wake Me up (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (3:52)

You Just Can't Push Me (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (3:27)

Hotel Queenie (Demo Version) {Ocasek} (3:08)


----------



## FredProgGH

But we're not talking about the writing (noticed I never said Orr wrote anything, I said he sung many of the hits). The point is, the band was a synergy of people performing those songs. I could point out that Ocasek never had a solo hit...

Anyway, the point is that the New Cars aren't trying to be the old Cars, as should be obvious from the name- they didn't just go out and try and pass themselves off as The Cars, but a new band that happened to feature some of the same people. And Rik may have written some good songs, sure, but he's not fit to wipe Todd Rundgren's butt as a songwriter.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

this gets philisophical, but to me, what seperates the men from the boys is the writing. Beatles, Led Zep, Nirvana, where would they be without the SONGS?

Bands that sing exclusively other people's songs dont generally have too many successful albums.


lets see, bands that didnt write their own songs ... Elvis Presley, Nightclub singers, Celine Dionne ... maybe the Backstreet Boys. The list is short and mediocre.


---------------------


And if Todd Rungruen is so successful, why the heck is he sitting in for a living bandmember of another band? I know, because Ric refused to join the tour.


The truth is, Ric Ocasek is BY FAR the most active person in the music business, of all these people. The reason he doesnt have hits, is because he is a successful producer. My kids are listening to Ocasek produced bands...


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this gets philisophical, but to me, what seperates the men from the boys is the writing. Beatles, Led Zep, Nirvana, where would they be without the SONGS?
> 
> Bands that sing exclusively other people's songs dont generally have too many successful albums.
> 
> 
> lets see, bands that didnt write their own songs ... Elvis Presley, Nightclub singers, Celine Dionne ... maybe the Backstreet Boys. The list is short and mediocre.
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> 
> And if Todd Rungruen is so successful, why the heck is he sitting in for a living bandmember of another band? I know, because Ric refused to join the tour.
> 
> 
> The truth is, Ric Ocasek is BY FAR the most active person in the music business, of all these people. The reason he doesnt have hits, is because he is a successful producer. My kids are listening to Ocasek produced bands...




Careful John...


For the most part I agree with you but...

Sinatra and others like him, who are great singers wouldn't have liked you calling them "boys". They used other people's songwriting talents to pretty good use.

I read somwewhere that it wasn't till the late 50's that songwriters became more accepted as singers. If they had the talent...I'm sure there were plenty of exceptions along the way.


Just my .02


I agree about Todd though. What the Hell was he thinking? He had some great tunes on his own.


----------



## b curry




> Quote:
> Originally posted by *PWRobinson*
> 
> _The "new" Cars Tour was a bomb (in the pejorative sense)! I understand that the remainder of the tour has been cancelled.
> 
> 
> Who would thought?
> 
> 
> PW Robinson_





> Quote:
> Originally posted by *Joiner_IN_LA*
> 
> _No Ric Ocasek? That dude was "The Cars". No wonder it failed._



It would be a bit premature to say The New Cars tour was a "bomb" or that it "failed", IMO.


Elliot Easton fell, out of bed, on the tour bus and broke his left clavicle. The bus apparently swerved to avoid another vehicle.


I believe he played 3 - 4 shows in a brace before giving up and had surgery due to the severity of the break on June 12.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And if Todd Rungruen is so successful, why the heck is he sitting in for a living bandmember of another band? I know, because Ric refused to join the tour.



Because he has a deep respect for the people involved and wants to work with them?

Look, whatever. It's not a zero sum equation. I think Rik is great, and I would love to see the original Cars (or whats left of them) reunited. That's not the point. Since he isn't doing it, these guys have put together a dream collection of musicians that I probably have even greater interest in seeing work together. Easton and Hawkes were the *musical* center of the band and made Ocasek's music work. Prarie Prince is one of the best drummers around and Todd and Kasim are Todd and Kasim. Don't be hung up on the past. This is a new band that I want to hear.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Careful John...
> 
> 
> For the most part I agree with you but...
> 
> Sinatra and others like him, who are great singers wouldn't have liked you calling them "boys". .



Sinatra would have his "boys" rearrange my face










Traditionally singers have also been writers/storytellers, all the way back to the medevil bard. They may sing other people's songs, but they make up their own also...


----------



## b curry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH*
> 
> _"...these guys have put together a dream collection of musicians that I probably have even greater interest in seeing work together. Easton and Hawkes were the musical center of the band and made Ocasek's music work. Prarie Prince is one of the best drummers around and Todd and Kasim are Todd and Kasim. Don't be hung up on the past. This is a new band that I want to hear."_



Ditto!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

If anything, the musical center of the band was the producer, who got that wickedly TIGHT sound on the recordings. Hmmm ... now who was that producer ... oh here it is: Ric Ocasek. What a suprise


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anything, the musical center of the band was the producer, who got that wickedly TIGHT sound on the recordings. Hmmm ... now who was that producer ... oh here it is: Ric Ocasek. What a suprise



Buzzzz......

Sorry, but you're wrong.

The producer of most, if not all, of their hits was...
*Roy Thomas Baker*

Thanks for playing tough!










"Heartbeat City" was produced by Mutt Lange & The Cars

Ocasek only produced the very bad, (by their own admission), "Door To Door"


BTW, I am not at all taking anything away from Ric's songwriting. Just trying to state the facts.


----------



## lateforwork

I'm a fan of Rage Against the Machines. I think it captures and band and audience well.


----------



## Russdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know - I thought that Orr's vocals and Greg Hawkes' synthesizers, and even Easton's lead guitar playing to an extent, contributed just as much to their sound. Now, contributing to their "success", you might be right - most of their biggest "hit" material seemed to feature Ocasek more.



No doubt!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

My last comment on the Cars :


Most good rock acts are "One Creative Leader" bands, where without him, they would fail. The Police had Sting, The Doors had Jim Morrison, Sabbath had Ozzy, REM has Michael Snipe, etc


Then theres a few, rare "Two Creative Leader" bands: Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin had Page and Plant, Beatles had 2 great writers which were required ( And Harrison, which was a bonus). Some of the greatest bands have 2 creative leaders..


There are exceptions to these 2 formats, like Rush, where Geddy Lee is required because of his vocal signature. But the creative leaders of Rush are clearly Neil Piert ( the writer), and the Guitarist Alex Lifeson.


My point is that "The Cars" was clearly a "One Creative Leader" band. Without Ric, they are just musicians.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are exceptions, like Rush, where Geddy Lee is required because of his vocal signature. But the creative leaders of Rush are clearly Neil Pieit ( the writer), and the Guitarist Alex Lifeson ( his name escapes me).



Not true. Peart writes the lyrics and Lee and Lifeson split the music right down the middle. All three have credit on practically every song they've written since 1976.


OK, MY last word about The Cars:

I basically agree about Ocasek and The Cars, as I've said- but let us not forget that Ocasek never got anywhere before putting together that combination of musicians to arrange and perform his music, and has had no career as a performer since, and that this new band is not The Cars and isn't meant to be. It's connected, but different. Hence the name The NEW Freakin' Cars. And it contains at least two writers who could outwrite Rik in their sleep- and I say that as a huge fan of Ocasek's songs.


----------



## Rammitinski

Well, actually, The Police wouldn't have even existed if not for Stewart Copeland - he's the one who put the band together. Him and his brother, who was already entrenched in the music business, I believe.


And their best album, "Regatta De Blanc", features a few of his classic songs and his guitar playing. They didn't really start becoming the "The Sting Band" until after that album. I don't think it was ever the original intention for Sting to take over the band. But yeah, his songs were the "hits". Once they started, they just went with it. Sting may very well have never even been "discovered" if it weren't for Copeland.


And, I'm not entirely positive of this, but I don't even think Osbourne wrote all that much of Sabbath's stuff. Some of the other band members did. I think he wrote "Changes" (and that's why the song sucks).


Also, even the band members themselves will tell you that REM's never been the same since they lost Bill Berry. I think, too, that other members are listed frequently in their song credits.


And MY last word on the Cars: other than the videos, which have nothing at all to do with the music, I never felt like Ocasek was "standing out" in any sense, compared to the band members as a whole. If there weren't videos, I doubt if most people would have even singled him out. He may have wrote the songs, but their recordings were a product of the complete band and their individual contributions, and HE'D probably not have been successful as a recording artist without them. So you can't deny them their due. They clicked as a band. Solo or even with other bands, I doubt if any of them would've been that successful.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My last comment on the Cars :
> 
> 
> There are exceptions to these 2 formats, like Rush....



And, more notably, the Eagles......


----------



## FredProgGH

I think it's generally wrong to attribute all aspects of a band's success to any one creative force. Look at Jethro Tull. Ian Anderson was and remains the band's creative center, for all intents and purposes. He writes everything and produced the band. He definitely steered the boat. However, without the contributions of the other guys that formed the core of the band in the 70's it's quite arguable that they would not have had the success they did. Guitarist Martin Barre was a primary arranger of the band's music and allegedly ghost wrote much of the instrumental passages- listen to Minstrel In The Gallery, for example. Half the song is Martin's. He only ever got credit for the instrumentals on the live album though. A lot of a band's success also comes through live performances, where the charisma of other members of a band besides the front man will generate a lot of success. In Tull's case John Evans and Jeffery Hammond-Hammond put on just as much of a show as Ian Anderson did. Not Tull is still around and doing OK but ever since he broke the classic band up in '79 they have never had the fame they did prior to that.


How about Elton John. What would "Love Lies Bleeding" have been if Dee Murray hadn't played that amazing bass line, or without Davey Johnstone's monster guitar riff??


How about Zeppelin? Would Page and Plant have made it without Jonesy and Bonzo? Who knows- but it would not have been the same.


So, yeah, you need songs, and you need production, but every member of a great band usually brings something important to the table. I guess the analogy could be that you can steer the boat all day long but without a great crew to man it you aren't going to win the World Cup.


Just as a side note- most of the better Sabs songs are attributed to Iommi and Geezer Butler (who wrote lyrics). The band always split song writing credit four ways though, and I think Ozzy did write a lot of lyrics, such as they were. I'm pretty sure Geezer wrote one of their best riffs ever- N.I.B!!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

and when Black Sabbath and Ozzy split, "Blizzard of Oz" quickly goes quadriple platininum ... he is still a household name, hmmm..


When Zepplin retires .. where is Jonesy ? Plant and Page put out good music for years... Plant had a major hit recently...


As much as we want to believe everything is a collaborative effort; most rock music is simply Indiviual Achievement.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and when Black Sabbath and Ozzy split, "Blizzard of Oz" quickly goes quadriple platininum ... he is still a household name, hmmm..



Yeah, because of Randy Rhodes. Randy kept Ozzy's sound totally current and coupled with the fact that he was very popular as a front man anyway, he's been able to ride a wave of success. And he would be nothing- repeat, NOTHING- without Sharon managing him. She is 100% responsible for keeping him alive and in the public eye.


> Quote:
> When Zepplin retires .. where is Jonesy ? Plant and Page put out good music for years... Plant had a major hit recently...



Doing what you argue in favor of Ric Ocasek doing- producing. I thought those hits weren't what it was all about, seeing as Ric hasn't had one either.









BTW Page has NEVER done anything worth a crap except when he got back with Plant. Why is that? And that includes The Firm- wrong bunch of guys; no chemistry.


> Quote:
> As much as we want to believe everything is a collaborative effort; most rock music is simply Indiviual Achievement.



Nope. Wrong. It rarely, if ever, is.


----------



## Rammitinski

And I suppose the Beatles success was all attributable to George Martin?










I'll admit that Page was the driving force behind Zeppelin, since he produced everything (except for the last album, which was chiefly produced and arranged by Jones, because Page was just too junked out), but they would've NEVER had the success they did without Plant's voice and Bonzo's drums. If you listen to their stuff now, you really realize how much Bonzo's drums meant to the overall sound. That's why they closed up shop when he died.


----------



## b curry

John Paul Jones was ridiculously successful long before Led Zeppelin.


From the J.P. Jones Bio.


1964 musical director for ANDREW LOOG OLDHAM


1964 arranged for THE ROLLING STONES, P.P. ARNOLD, BILLY NICHOLS, TWICE AS MUCH, NICO, LIONEL BART, ANDREW OLDHAM ORCHESTRA.


1965 musical director for ROBERT STIGWOOD, arranged for MIKE BERRY THE OUTLAWS SIMON KING.


1966 musical director for MICKEY MOST; arranged for THE ROLLING STONES, P.P. ARNOLD, BILLY NICHOLS, TWICE AS MUCH, NICO, LIONEL BART, ANDREW OLDHAM ORCHESTRA


1966 arranged for;

HERMANS HERMITS (A Kind of Hush, No Milk Today, etc.)

DONOVAN (Mellow Yellow, Hurdy Gurdy Man, etc.)

LULU (Boat That I Row, To Sir With Love, etc)

JEFF BECK (Hi-Ho Silver Lining, Love Is Blue, Beck's Bolero, Truth album)

YARDBIRDS (Little Games, Ten Little Indians, etc.)

JULIE FELIX album

FRANCOISE HARDY album

GRAHAM GOULDMAN album


1966/7/8 arranged for

CLIFF RICHARD, MARC BALUN, CAT STEVENS, THE ROLLING STONES, P.J. PROBY, DUSTY SPRINGFIELD, ANITA HARRIS, WAYNE FONTANA & THE MINDBENDERS, FREDDIE & THE DREAMERS, SHE TRINITY, AMORY KANE, FRUGAL SOUND, THE MIGHTY AVENGERS, AFFINITY, FAMILY DOG, THE GREENBEATS, MADELINE BELL, MAGIC LANTERNS, PETER & GORDON, DOWNLINERS SECT, etc


1966/7/8 played for

TOM JONES, EVERLY BROTHERS, BURT BACHARACH, SAMMY DAVIS, PAULA ANKA, DEL SHANNON, ENGLEBERT HUMPERDINK, WALKER BROTHERS, MEMPHIS SLIM, ETTA JAMES, CHAMPION JACK DUPREE, PEARL BAILEY, DINAH WASHINGTON, KATHY KIRBY, JAY & THE AMERICANS, PAUL & BARRY RYAN, MARIANNE FAITHFULL, THE SUPREMES, BO DIDDLEY, DETROIT SPINNERS, SHIRLEY BASSEY, SUE & SUNNY, CLAUDE FRANCOIS, MICHEL POLNAREFF, EDDIE MITCHELL, GEORGE MARTIN + many 100's of Recordings, Film and T.V. Sessions.


************************************************************


Jimmy Page was also very successful as a studio musician and as a member of the Yardbirds. The "New Yardbirds" formed by Page and Jones of course became Zeppelin.



> Quote:
> Orginaly posted by *JohnR_IN_LA*
> _As much as we want to believe everything is a collaborative effort; most rock music is simply Indiviual Achievement._



With respect John_IN_LA, a statement like this is just silly. The very nature and spirit of music is collaborative. Regardless of the individuals talent, the artist rarely grows or moves forward with out collaboration and influence from peer groups.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea actually Led Zepplin was probably the first assembled "Super Group". Jimmy had star power, and gathered the best singer, bassist, and drummer in all of England, and let em rip











I may be exagerating the influence of the song writers, but I dont think so. I've heard thousands of bands, and the fact that a band had a member or 2 that could actually write a good song, is really the only common denominator between great bands. Good players seem to be a dime a dozen.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea actually Led Zepplin was probably the first assembled "Super Group". Jimmy had star power, and gathered the best singer, bassist, and drummer in all of England, and let em rip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be exagerating the influence of the song writers, but I dont think so. I've heard thousands of bands, and the fact that a band had a member or 2 that could actually write a good song, is really the only common denominator between great bands. Good players seem to be a dime a dozen.



I agree Led Zeppelin could be called a "Super Group", but would say that Cream, with Eric Clapton, Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker all established in earlier groups should get the title of first.


Chris


----------



## b curry




> Quote:
> Orginaly posted by *JohnR_IN_LA*
> 
> _Yea actually Led Zepplin was probably the first assembled "Super Group"...._



I would probably place that crown first on "The Jimi Hendrix Experience" and then "Cream". Cream had come and just about gone while Zep was just forming.


Zeppelin was a little late to the party. And for the sake of argument, were does that put Pink Floyd, The Rolling Stones, and the Beatles; all of which had hand picked members (David Gilmour, Mick Taylor & Ron Wood, and Ringo Starr).


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be exagerating the influence of the song writers, but I dont think so. I've heard thousands of bands, and the fact that a band had a member or 2 that could actually write a good song, is really the only common denominator between great bands. Good players seem to be a dime a dozen.



The ability to write a good song is a major factor. But it has been pointed out time and again that many of these great songwriters flounder in a solo career, and many others continue by finding other great musicians to work with. Again, The Firm is a great example. You have Page and Paul Rodgers, two major driving forces behind their former bands- and all you get was Radioactive, which was a terrible song even though it did sort of hit. It's like saying, "We can't live without air, so air is all that really matters for human survival". Good songs are air. Good musicians, production and arrangement are food and water.


I agree good musicians are, maybe not a dime a dozen, but there are a lot of them. It's the chemistry between musicians that counts.


----------



## markeetaux

What is considered the best Tom Petty DVD concert? Audio and video quality must be

factored in


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b curry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would probably place that crown first on "The Jimi Hendrix Experience" and then "Cream". Cream had come and just about gone while Zep was just forming.
> 
> 
> Zeppelin was a little late to the party. And for the sake of argument, were does that put Pink Floyd, The Rolling Stones, and the Beatles; all of which had hand picked members (David Gilmour, Mick Taylor & Ron Wood, and Ringo Starr).



Of course there are no rules determining how you can decide if a group is a "Super Group". My way of thinking, "The Jimi Hendrix Experience" wasn't a "Super Group" since the band members hadn't done much with other groups of significance before forming the band. Anybody can of course disagree.


Chris


----------



## JBaumgart

If you are talking about "Super Groups" don't forget about Blind Faith. In their case "super" was not measured by how long they stayed together, however.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I was referring to "manufactured Supergroups", where most of the members have had a successful career prior to being picked to a join a group of similarly influential musicians.


The Eagles gradually turned into a manufactured supergroup ...

Ozzy has always had his pick of the litter ....

Nirvana actually had some successful musicians in their initial formation. David Grohl for one


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You have Page and Paul Rodgers, two major driving forces behind their former bands-




Welp, Paul is a great performer, but his songs were going downhill fast with Bad Company. Almost all songwriters eventually lose it, and he had lost it.


Page never was much of a writer after Led Zepplin, which i guess proves that "synergy" was alive and well in their case...


----------



## Giles37

I apologize if this has been mentioned before but the MUSE Glastonbury (2004) concert is fantastic - the first bonus DVD off an album that could have been released seperately. Highly recommended!


----------



## b curry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard*
> 
> _Of course there are no rules determining how you can decide if a group is a "Super Group". My way of thinking, "The Jimi Hendrix Experience" wasn't a "Super Group" since the band members hadn't done much with other groups of significance before forming the band. Anybody can of course disagree._





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA*
> 
> _I was referring to "manufactured Supergroups", where most of the members have had a successful career prior to being picked to a join a group of similarly influential musicians_



I guess I would disagree with both points. I do agree with you, Chris, I don't know you define Super Group. Chas Chandler (former bassist for the Animals) had signed Hendrix and put together the Experience with Mitchell and Redding. Redding was perhaps the least successful, prior career milestones, of the three.


Before Hendrix was discovered and before the Jimi Hendrix Experience, Hendrix had worked with the likes of Chuck Jackson, Slim Harpo, Tommy Tucker, Sam Cooke, Jackie Wilson, The Isley Brothers, Gorgeous George Odell, Little Richard, Ike and Tina Turner, Curtis Knight and the Squires, Joey Dee and the Starliters, Ellen McIlwaine, Jeff Skunk Baxter and Frank Zappa. Jimi's own band, Jimmy James and The Blue Flames included Randy California. The above performers would seem to have some significance to me and perhaps others.


John Mitch Mitchell was a child star at with his own TV series Jennings at School in 1958 and also preformed on BBC Radio and the London stage.


He played drums with Pete Nelson and the Travellers, Chris Stanford's backing band the Riot Squad, and Georgie Fame's Blue Flames.


By 1965, he was considered one of the best rock session drummers in Britain.

Mitchell was considered one of the best rock session drummers in Britain before being chosen by Chas Chandler.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Whether you consider The Jimi Hendrix Experience a "Super Group" or not, I still think Cream came first, at least I know Cream had an album in the record stores I shopped at many months, maybe a year before The Jimi Hendrix Experience. "Fresh Cream" was out in 1966 and as far as I know, "Axis Bold as Love" and "Are You Experienced?" came out in 1967. I was well aware of the albums and the subsequent "Disraeli Gears" Cream release that may have also been before any Experience album.


Chris


----------



## PWRobinson

OK.. So the string seems to have gotten a bit "off-point" since I posted the message about the New Cars / Blondie Tour being cancelled (BTW: Ticket sales WERE disappointing according to PollStar).


So if I may, was anyone as disappointed with the "Coachella" double-DVD as I was? And has anyone yet seen this "From New York to New Orleans" concert DVD yet?


Does anyone know if there has been a DVD released of any of the great "South-by Southwest " shows that are staged annually in Austin?


----------



## b curry

Your right Chris... UK release date of "Fresh Cream" was December 1966, "Are You Experienced" was May 1967. A little later for both for the US release, unless you had a good import store around.


----------



## maxman

Put together as a "Supergroup" in 1976 - from Amazon.com:


Formed by Mike Bloomfield (The Late Lead Guitarist of the Butterfield Blues Band, Bob Dylan's Original Guitar Player and One Time Member of Electric Flag) the Line-up also Included Carmine Appice (Vanilla Fudge, Jeff Beck, Rod Stewart and Black Sabbath), Al Kooper (Of Bob Dylan Fame) and Rick Grech (Bassist of Both Blind Faith and Ginger Bakers Airforce). It Has also Been Rumoured that Steve Winwood was Along, Although He is Uncredited.


----------



## marinac

 best singer


----------



## ekb

I know this DVD came out a while ago and it has already been discussed - but it was only this past weekend that I got around to watching/listening to it seriously. So two things:


1) I knew that it sounded good from my initial sampling when it first came out - but I now realize that this is one of a handfull of disks that are the best. I mostly care about the AQ, but as an added bonus, the video is also outstanding.


2) I was surprised to see that Steuart Smith (who is not formally in the band) did most of the lead guitar except for the Joe Walsh songs. Steuart played such an important part of the performance that it's a shame that he's not considered part of the band. Joe Walsh is credited as the lead guitarist of the band - what gives? So who did these parts originally for the Eagles? A band memeber or a studio musician?


Ed


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this DVD came out a while ago and it has already been discussed - but it was only this past weekend that I got around to watching/listening to it seriously. So two things:
> 
> 
> 1) I knew that it sounded good from my initial sampling when it first came out - but I now realize that this is one of a handfull of disks that are the best. I mostly care about the AQ, but as an added bonus, the video is also outstanding.
> 
> 
> 2) I was surprised to see that Steuart Smith (who is not formally in the band) did most of the lead guitar except for the Joe Walsh songs. Steuart played such an important part of the performance that it's a shame that he's not considered part of the band. Joe Walsh is credited as the lead guitarist of the band - what gives? So who did these parts originally for the Eagles? A band memeber or a studio musician?
> 
> 
> Ed



The most recent "official other lead guitarist other then Joe Walsh" was Don Felder.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Playing guitar for a perfectionist boss like Don Henley for a whole show can be extremely taxing and difficult, so they hired some help. Since these guys are singers first, and players second, they can get away with it.


You'll notice that many older guitar-based bands do this...


There are some greats that still play their own stuff, and if you watch someone like David Gilmour play a full show as lead guitarist, he is in deep concentration most of the time, he has rehearsed the songs for months if not a year beforehand, so that he would pull off every note with perfection.


Brian May showing off on the Queen/Paul Rodgers Concert DVD is an excellent example of an older rocker who is also at the top of his game...


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The most recent "official other lead guitarist other then Joe Walsh" was Don Felder.



I think the original lead guitarist was either Bernie Leadon or Timothy B. Schmidt. I forget which one quit the band offhand, As I'm not THAT big of a fan of theirs - not like some of their fanatics are, anyway. Whichever it was, that was who Walsh replaced. Actually, before Walsh, I don't recall ever hearing ANY solo leads - it was usually the three guitars playing together. Well - not any major lead parts anyway. Just tiny bits.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

They actually had memorable solos early on, I have to think they were played by Felder, though they were not adverse to having a guest or 2 on their albums.


Off the top of my head I guess "Already Gone", "James Dean", and "One Of thes Nights", all had nice solos, nothing too complex, but very professional..


----------



## Rammitinski

Yeah, but those were with Walsh. I was actually referring to before that.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Nah Walsh came on at Hotel California, right?


Yep, I just checked a discography, and he isnt credited until Hotel California.


I was probably 15 back then, so I am pretty much a certified expert on that paticular period.

















And I still believe to this day, that if you really want to find some good new bands, ask the snotty nosed 16 year old guys in the neighborhood ... they are livin it!


----------



## FredProgGH

Yep. He only did two albums and Felder still did a lot of the solos. You can tell Joe's- he has a definite style. Mostly he was playing slide. BTW Tim Schmidt was the last bass player. He was only on the last album (and had a hit with "I Can't Tell You Why"). Leadon wrote a lot of the early country flavored songs.


----------



## Rammitinski

Are you guys sure you're not confusing Don Felder (the drummer/lead singer) with Glenn Frey (the guitarist/lead singer)?


What I can't remember is, who is the other original guitarist, besides Frey and Leadon? The only album by them I have is the first one, and I thought there were 3 on that one, at least.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you guys sure you're not confusing Don Felder (the drummer/lead singer) with Glenn Frey (the guitarist/lead singer)?
> 
> 
> What I can't remember is, who is the other original guitarist, besides Frey and Leadon? The only album by them I have is the first one, and I thought there were 3 on that one, at least.



Hehe- are you sure you're not confusing Don Felder (guitarist and not singer) with Don Henley (drummer and lead singer)?







Glenn Fry rarely played lead (in the Eagles, maybe even never)- he was generally always a rhythm guitar player. The band started as a four piece- Henley, Leadon, Fry and Randy Meisner on bass. Then they added Felder. That was the "classic" lineup. Then Leadon split and Walsh came in to do the last albums. But Felder was the primary lead player from the second album through when Walsh joined, when it became about 60/40.


----------



## PWRobinson

With all due respect, why the recent extended discourse on geezer rock? Sure the work has some historic value, but most of it is sadly irrelevant today. Recent releases from Dylan (who has managed yet another re-birth with his last two CD's and from the two surviving members of the New York Dolls aside, what have these so-called "super-group" musicians done recently except try to cash in on their catalogue?


BTW: I am older than all of you guys. I actually attended concerts from the mid-60's on. Beatles, Doors Dylan, Cream, Hendrix, Zepp, Floyd at Radio City (Dark) and Nassau Coliseum (The Wall)....


I am lucky to have been in the radio business for over 30 years now, and had the pleasure of working on-air with most of the big names (even John Lennon-before I saw him play with Elton John on Thanksgiving at Madison Square Garden).


The great ones would all admit that everything that came after Professor Longhair was derivative.


But that was then...


So, again has anybody seen the Coachella DVD? I can't recommend it but for the fact that some of the performers represent rock's future visonaires (Beck and Jack White are already there, Flaming Lips have the potential).


No offense meant toward you Classic Rock fans. Just trying to keep it real (and current)!


----------



## JBaumgart

I say it's fine to talk about classic rock or newer stuff, whatever, as long as it's concert DVD related. Oftentimes lately the thread has gotten sidetracked with extended discussions of the bands and musicians, totally unrelated to any DVD concert. I visit here mostly to get tips on buying new ones!


On the Eagles lead guitar controversy, isn't it Felder doing the lead guitar work (along with Walsh) on the Hell Freezes Over DVD? I thought he was excellent and I missed him on the later Farewell I Tour concert.


Joel


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the Eagles lead guitar controversy, isn't it Felder doing the lead guitar work (along with Walsh) on the Hell Freezes Over DVD? I thought he was excellent and I missed him on the later Farewell I Tour concert.
> 
> 
> Joel



Yes, that was Felder and yes, I really enjoyed his playing and missed him when I saw the Eagles on their Farewell I tour - the early years


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hehe- are you sure you're not confusing Don Felder (guitarist and not singer) with Don Henley (drummer and lead singer)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Fry rarely played lead (in the Eagles, maybe even never)- he was generally always a rhythm guitar player. The band started as a four piece- Henley, Leadon, Fry and Randy Meisner on bass. Then they added Felder. That was the "classic" lineup. Then Leadon split and Walsh came in to do the last albums. But Felder was the primary lead player from the second album through when Walsh joined, when it became about 60/40.



Got me there.










At least I was half right with the name. Plus the six letters, two syllables, and two "e"s must've confused me.


I told you I didn't follow the band that closely.










Here's one for ya' - and no looking it up - which one played the banjo in the 1st album?


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got me there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I was half right with the name. Plus the six letters, two syllables, and two "e"s must've confused me.
> 
> 
> I told you I didn't follow the band that closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for ya' - and no looking it up - which one played the banjo in the 1st album?



I would guess it was Bernie Leadon- he was the country guy and I don't think it would have been Glenn Fry. But I don't know for sure- I don't actually like The Eagles much myself







(That's assuming it wasn't a session guy. That's actually how Felder joined the band- so it may have been him!!)


----------



## Rammitinski

Correct on the first guess.


----------



## PWRobinson

OK.. since it appears the string has this continued fixation on the Eagles, were you Geezer rock fans aware that Joe Walsh and the reunited James Gang were touring? They played the Gibson Center in LA last week, and San Diego this past weekend, right? Check this:


Wednesday, August 30, 2006 - The James Gang not documenting reunion tour


The James Gang has been on tour for about three weeks now, and audiences have responded enthusiastically to the reunion of Joe Walsh, Dale Peters, and Jim Fox. Like just about every band working today, there have been questions about whether a live DVD or album might come from the shows, but that doesn't seem likely at this point. Walsh wouldn't rule out the possibility of a live document somewhere down the line, but he told us that the band is just focused on playing right now: "No, I don't think so. I think we're just gonna play these and get 'em under our belt. Then, we see how that goes, I think we'll film something, or record, or do a DVD, or something."


There are also no plans for the group to record new music at this time.


Here's the official web site for the tour: http://www.jamesgangridesagain.com/ .


----------



## coffenk

Picked this up yesterday and what a great surprise. Performs all the old Supertramp hits from a concert in MOntreal in June of this year. Just him and a guy on sax. Recorded in HD with great 5.1 sound. You could see he was having a ball performing all the old songs again and for just two guys using only keyboards, sax and 12-string guitar it was a fantastic show. I'd highlyrecommend it. THere is also 90 minutes of extras (interviews, back stage pass etc) which I haven't gotten to yet !


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffenk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked this up yesterday and what a great surprise. Performs all the old Supertramp hits from a concert in MOntreal in June of this year. Just him and a guy on sax. Recorded in HD with great 5.1 sound. You could see he was having a ball performing all the old songs again and for just two guys using only keyboards, sax and 12-string guitar it was a fantastic show. I'd highlyrecommend it. THere is also 90 minutes of extras (interviews, back stage pass etc) which I haven't gotten to yet !



Interesting that you get 5.1 sound from only 2 performers! Anyways, I always wanted a decent Supertramp DVD.


Ed


----------



## Rammitinski

But it isn't a Supertramp concert







.


I can't think of the name of the other lead singer in the band offhand, but many of their best songs were sung by him (e.g. "Crime of the Century", "Ain't Nobody But Me"). Or at least they would trade off on the lead vocals ("School"). His voice had more bite to it, and it balanced things out more.


I like Supertramp a lot, but I don't think I could stand a whole concert of only their Hodgson-only sung tunes. Too much "frivolity" and "lightheartedness" for me in one sitting. Maybe if he only stuck to stuff other than from the "Breakfast in America" album (except for that great title tune), it wouldn't get to me. But, being as that album was such a commercial hit, I imagine he does at least half of it.


----------



## coffenk

The name you are looking for is Rick Davies.

Agreed, it's not an all-member Supertramp performance, but in the absence of a quality concert DVD from the band (at least I haven't been able to find one) its a pretty good substitute.


----------



## beatboy77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToastedAudiolab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was in Sears the other day shopping for a new drill bit and thought I'd take a stroll through the Home Theatre section. Well it was more of a big screen tv section than actual HT but... Anyway, they were playing a DVD (it could have been a cable broadcast, I guess) I need help identifying. The concert had the following: It featured Oasis and Paul McCartney with Oasis as an opening act.
> 
> I looked as if it was shot in Las Vegas with The Luxor hotel as a back drop. There was a lot of pyrotechnics during when Paul sang _Live and Let Die_. I suppose it could have been two separate concerts but the stage and audience looked the same for both. Please help!




You saw The Glastonbury Festival 2004.


~Josh


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Roger Hodgson "Take the Long Way Home"



This doesn't appear at Amazon or DDD.










Ed


----------



## coffenk

I picked it up at Future Shop in Montreal for $13.99. and it's also available here at Costco.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but I don't think I could stand a whole concert of only their Hodgson-only sung tunes. Too much "frivolity" and "lightheartedness" for me in one sitting. Maybe if he only stuck to stuff other than from the "Breakfast in America" album (except for that great title tune), it wouldn't get to me. But, being as that album was such a commercial hit, I imagine he does at least half of it.



Your kind of judging the book by the cover a little Rammitinski.

Hodgson has a rock n' roll heart, bigtime. Have you heard "In The Eye Of the Storm"? This guy is/was really good.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffenk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked it up at Future Shop in Montreal for $13.99. and it's also available here at Costco.



Ah. It's a Canadian thing. I remember when Mark Knopfler and a couple of Dire Straits DVDs came out in Canada - available all over the place - like in Wal-Mart and it was next to impossible to get them in the States.


Ed


Edit : Yup - just saw it on DDD.ca


----------



## JBaumgart




ekb said:


> I remember when Mark Knopfler and a couple of Dire Straits DVDs came out in Canada - available all over the place - like in Wal-Mart and it was next to impossible to get them in the States.
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> Are there any good Knofler/Dire Straits DVD concerts out there? I've always been a big fan.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there any good Knofler/Dire Straits DVD concerts out there? I've always been a big fan.



There is a a DVD that has Mark Knopfler do 2 solos and some backup for other performers that is OUTSTANDING. It's "Music for Montserrat". He does "Brothers in Arms" which is as good as it gets (and I'm real picky). He also does "Money for Nothing" which I'm not too krazy about but Sting was at the concert and Sting was also on the original. The rest of the DVD is also very very good - including Clapton, Elton John, McCartney, Phil Collins ... Knopfler plays guitar with Clapton on Layla and it has the Straits kind of sound - again real real nice. You gotta get this DVD if you don't have it.


Other than that - there are 2 Dire Straits DVDs called "Sultans of Swing" and "Dire Straits on the Night". They're so-so. If you're a fan, then they're both worth getting - but the AQ and PQ are not the greatest. One is mostly the music videos - I think it's Sultans. I think the other is an older concert - it's been a while since I watched those two.


Then there is a Mark Knopfler DVD called "A night in London". The AQ and PQ are better than the previous two. He does a few Dire Straits songs - but he does more of his more recent solo stuff. Generally not anywhere as good as Straits. But the disk is relatively cheap and worth getting for the "good" songs. I'm not sure how easy it is to get these here - but they're common in Canada.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bonder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up the The Long Road Home DVD by Joh Fogerty and I have to say I'm really disappointed with the sound quality.



Well I just got a chance to listen to this today from a borrowed copy. I agree - the audio quality is pitiful and therefore will not buy my own copy. Can't see myself listening to this again.


The other thing that struck me, was that there is a ton of songs on the DVD and they're all 3 minutes long. It's like he doesn't get into any of the songs - some of them would be great if he got into a jam. IIRC, wasn't "Run thru the jungle" like a 10 minute song originally? That was long back in the vinyl '70s. Well it ain't the same song here.


Ed


----------



## Rammitinski

I think you're confusing it with one of their extended tunes, like "Suzie Q", "I Heard it Through the Grapevine", "Keep on Chooglin' ", or something else.


"Run Through the Jungle" is listed at 3:05.


The majority of their most popular hits were under 4, and sometimes even under 3 minutes.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a a DVD that has Mark Knopfler do 2 solos and some backup for other performers that is OUTSTANDING. It's "Music for Montserrat". He does "Brothers in Arms" which is as good as it gets (and I'm real picky). He also does "Money for Nothing" which I'm not too krazy about but Sting was at the concert and Sting was also on the original. The rest of the DVD is also very very good - including Clapton, Elton John, McCartney, Phil Collins ... Knopfler plays guitar with Clapton on Layla and it has the Straits kind of sound - again real real nice. You gotta get this DVD if you don't have it.
> 
> 
> Other than that - there are 2 Dire Straits DVDs called "Sultans of Swing" and "Dire Straits on the Night". They're so-so. If you're a fan, then they're both worth getting - but the AQ and PQ are not the greatest. One is mostly the music videos - I think it's Sultans. I think the other is an older concert - it's been a while since I watched those two.
> 
> 
> Then there is a Mark Knopfler DVD called "A night in London". The AQ and PQ are better than the previous two. He does a few Dire Straits songs - but he does more of his more recent solo stuff. Generally not anywhere as good as Straits. But the disk is relatively cheap and worth getting for the "good" songs. I'm not sure how easy it is to get these here - but they're common in Canada.
> 
> 
> Ed



I do have the Music for Montserrat DVD and agree that it's very good.


I'll look for the solo one that you mention above as I like most of his recent solo stuff as well.


Thanks for posting the reviews.


Joel


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing it with one of their extended tunes, like "Suzie Q", "I Heard it Through the Grapevine", "Keep on Chooglin' ", or something else.
> 
> 
> "Run Through the Jungle" is listed at 3:05.
> 
> 
> The majority of their most popular hits were under 4, and sometimes even under 3 minutes.



I think you're right - it's "Grapevine".

Ed


----------



## ekb

I just saw the song "Home by the Sea" by Genesis on The Tube and was wondering whether that's on some DVD and which one? And I mean the version that is on The Tube. I thought it was a Phil Colins performance since it featured him and seemed quite recent - so I was surprised that the credits showed Genesis. To help identify the version - there was a graphic of a 3D face pushing forward thru a membrane on the screen behind the stage.


Ed


----------



## FredProgGH

Do you have a link? They did that song on both the *MAMA* and *Invisible Touch* tour DVDs for sure, and I think the *We Can't Dance* tour as well. Come to think of it, if there were screens on stage it has to be *We Can't Dance*.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a link? They did that song on both the *MAMA* and *Invisible Touch* tour DVDs for sure, and I think the *We Can't Dance* tour as well. Come to think of it, if there were screens on stage it has to be *We Can't Dance*.



Thanks for the info. - but is there such a DVD? I don't see it on Amazon.


Link to what?


Ed


----------



## FredProgGH

Link to the YouTube video. Anyway, the DVD is called *Genesis: The Way We Walk*.


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. - but is there such a DVD? I don't see it on Amazon.
> 
> 
> Link to what?
> 
> 
> Ed



Live at Wembley


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Link to the YouTube video. Anyway, the DVD is called *Genesis: The Way We Walk*.



I didn't say YouTube. The Tube is an all music TV channel shown across the country. It's like MTV when they first started. And it's pretty good.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dobby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Live at Wembley



Oh-Oh - now I have a contradiction. But I see this is a much newer DVD (concert) than The Way We Walk - so I'd believe this one sooner. What struck me on The Tube is that it sounded like it might be very good AQ. But I was listening on the TV only. I have high hopes for the DVD - whatever it is.


Ed


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh-Oh - now I have a contradiction. But I see this is a much newer DVD (concert) than The Way We Walk - so I'd believe this one sooner.
> 
> 
> Ed



The DVD is newer but the show is older. *Live At Wembley* is from the '88 Invisible Touch tour. *The Way We Walk* is the '92 We Can't Dance tour, the last tour Genesis ever did (with Phil). I don't remember there being any rear-stage projection on the IT show but I may be wrong, it has been a while since I've seen it.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The DVD is newer but the show is older. *Live At Wembley* is from the '88 Invisible Touch tour. *The Way We Walk* is the '92 We Can't Dance tour, the last tour Genesis ever did (with Phil). I don't remember there being any rear-stage projection on the IT show but I may be wrong, it has been a while since I've seen it.



So if people have these DVDs, I would be greatful if they could check which one has the face pushing thru the membrane (maybe not exactly what it is but the best way that I can describe from my fading memory







) on the song "Home by the Sea".


Thanks,

Ed


----------



## FredProgGH

When I get home tonight I'll check.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just saw the song "Home by the Sea" by Genesis on The Tube and was wondering whether that's on some DVD and which one? And I mean the version that is on The Tube. I thought it was a Phil Colins performance since it featured him and seemed quite recent - so I was surprised that the credits showed Genesis. To help identify the version - there was a graphic of a 3D face pushing forward thru a membrane on the screen behind the stage.
> 
> 
> Ed



Saw that one too. I only wished they would've played it into Part II.


It was definitely Genesis, not just Phil. I really cranked it up and it sounded great. I'd sure like to get ahold of that myself if it's available.


I really find myself watching The Tube a lot. It's the best new channel I've seen in years. Lots of great live stuff.


----------



## joebbaseball

its from a dvd called "the way we walk", it includes second home by the sea, which in my opinion is even better... the big thing on the invisible touch tour was the light show. As in no screens. On the Way we Walk dvd there are 4 different camera selections to choose from. Video quality i would say is ok, sound quality is slightly above average.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebbaseball* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> its from a dvd called "the way we walk", it includes second home by the sea, which in my opinion is even better... the big thing on the invisible touch tour was the light show. As in no screens. On the Way we Walk dvd there are 4 different camera selections to choose from. Video quality i would say is ok, sound quality is slightly above average.



Sorry, I totally forgot to check that last night, but there you go.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebbaseball* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> its from a dvd called "the way we walk", it includes second home by the sea, which in my opinion is even better... the big thing on the invisible touch tour was the light show. As in no screens. On the Way we Walk dvd there are 4 different camera selections to choose from. Video quality i would say is ok, sound quality is slightly above average.



I also saw on The Tube the other day, "I Can't Dance". It was most likely from the same concert. It was just so-so, and nowhere near as good as "Sea". But then, "Dance" has got to be one of their "barest, stripped-down" songs musically (that's a nice way of saying "simple" - actually, it sounds like a "filler" song that they wrote in 10 minutes), so naturally it wasn't as lush, engulfing and involving as "Sea", and really can't be expected to have the same kind of impact I guess.


----------



## swerveddy

oops didnt see this thread










I'm sure we all know there are poor recordings and good recordings when it comes to music on dvds. Some are just a crappy port over with nothing done and not even from a clean or good source tape. *cough old santana concert*

And then there are benchmarks like "Eagles - hell freezes over" which is superb and still one of the best to be beat.


Anyway I was at HMV the other day and they had this great music playing in the lower level. I wasn't familiar with the artist at all but it was very catchy and I couldnt help but tap my feet to the nice rythem. I asked a sales clerk what it was, he grabed the dvd and showed me, it was "Donavon Frankenreiter - The Abbey Road Sessions"



It was recorded in 2006, at Abbey Road studios, Im sure you're all familiar with that name. A very large studio with sound treatments and high quality equipment up the wazoo!


Anyway I picked it up and it sounds amazing. Not only is the music fantastic but the quality rivals Eagels - Hotel California. And this dvd is packed with music, 150min, includes a documentary and some studio rehersal sessions, which are also of fantastic quality. There is real nice percussion to the foundation of the music,! wow. great vocals, guitar is awesome. Overally a great showpeice or demo material kind of stuff.


Definately Recomend this one, 2 thumbs way up. The Track "Make You Mine" is superb. and there are many other great ones. check it out =)

http://www.abbeyroadsessions.com/do...nkenreiter.html 



- Cheers


----------



## cappra

Does anyone know of any decent DVD's with Tower of Power? Saw one dvd from a show in Europe and they all looked bored......


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swerveddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Donavon Frankenreiter - The Abbey Road Sessions Review . . .



You convinced me. Sounded good. Bought it at DDD for


----------



## Bclews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You convinced me. Sounded good. Bought it at DDD for


----------



## markeetaux

Any information on Michael Buble's new DVD, "caught in the act"?


----------



## fisheggs

A while back, John asked about two ska band release's, "English Beat" (aka the Beat) and "Bad Manners" Others comented on the English Beat DVD and I generally concur with the assessment: sadly low key, muffled sound level, and unneccesarily dark lighting. IMHO.


"Bad Manners" "Don't Knock the Bald Guy" DVD is a different story. The pq is so-so, the setting reminds me of a high school auditorium with booze. The DTS soundtrack is superb!!! The vocals are a bit muddied, but I suspect theat they were live, as well.










The DVD starts with Glen Millers "In the Mood" and ends with "The Can-Can". The chant for an encore is the entire crowd screaming "You Fat Bastard"














over and over again till the fat bastard comes back on stage. Gotta love it!










IMHO, if you're a fan of the English Beat, get the disc and be prepared to be dissapionted, but this seems to be the only shot at getting a concert of one of my favorite bands: it could have been worse.


If you have never heard (of) "Bad Manners", get the DVD and be prepared to be amused. It could have been better. But it's still pretty good.


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markeetaux* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any information on Michael Buble's new DVD, "caught in the act"?



It's very good. One of my favorites. It was taken form the PBS Special and shot on hi-def. The sound is very good and the band is smoking. Higly recomended.


----------



## David James

I'm thinking of picking up the Rory Gallagher Live at Montreux DVD.


Does anyone have it and have any thoughts.


Edit to add - I'm reading the Amazon.com reviews and sheesh, I'm not sure I've read anything but 5 star reviews.


----------



## jpmassey

I would second that...Buble's "Caught in the Act" has excellent PQ and the DD track has some nice bottom end. My only knock is that Buble tries to get too cute with the audience. It's a great bargain with a CD companion disc as well.


Highly Recommended!


The disc I can't seem to get out of my DVD player these days is: Neil Young "Heart Of Gold". Directed by Jonathan Demme (Talking Heads "Stop Making Since") This concert movie Rocks! Filmed at the Ryman Auditorium with special guest Emmylou Harris and others. The direction is superb...the way they all should be shot and the DTS is flawless. The AQ is in the same company as Eagles, Diana Krall, Allison Kraus...etc.


I can't Recommend this enough!


Also check out...Peter Cincotti "Live In New York" One of a collection of SuperDiscs

produced by MonsterMusic and Noel Lee. They call it High Definition Surround and is loaded with features: Filmed in HD (Outside on the streets of NY)

HD surround 1.54 DTS

96k/24bit Stereo Tracks

HD digital music files downloadable for iPod

Dolby Headphone Surround

THX certified


PQ/AQ excellent!

Sounds like a Master!

Highly Recommended


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpmassey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The disc I can't seem to get out of my DVD player these days is: Neil Young "Heart Of Gold". Directed by Jonathan Demme (Talking Heads "Stop Making Since") This concert movie Rocks! Filmed at the Ryman Auditorium with special guest Emmylou Harris and others. The direction is superb...the way they all should be shot and the DTS is flawless. The AQ is in the same company as Eagles, Diana Krall, Allison Kraus...etc.



Although the AQ on this disk is not bad, in no way is this disk in the same league as the Eagles (neither HFO or FT1). And BTW, Neil's wife was way better than Emmylou Harris - she was absolutely lifeless.


Ed


----------



## gps

I Think jpmassey has good taste!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up the Rory Gallagher Live at Montreux DVD.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have it and have any thoughts.
> 
> 
> Edit to add - I'm reading the Amazon.com reviews and sheesh, I'm not sure I've read anything but 5 star reviews.



Even if the quality isn't top notch, I can't imagine the performance being anything but.


I say go for it! And give us your review if you do.


----------



## jeffrey r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swerveddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Donavon Frankenreiter - The Abbey Road Sessions"
> http://www.abbeyroadsessions.com/do...nkenreiter.html
> 
> 
> - Cheers



Funny, I had never heard of Donavon Frankenreiter until a couple of weeks ago, when I downloaded some torrents of some live shows he did with Jack Johnson, G-Love, etc. I really dug his stuff, so I'll likely pick this DVD up at DDD. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Bclews

I picked up the Donavon Frankenreiter DVD based on swerveddy's recommendation. Thank you! I really enjoyed (and continue to enjoy) the DVD.


So many flavors to his music -- Memphis, Detroit, Austin, Hendrix, Gaye, Stevie Ray, Rock, R&B, Soul, Blues...on and on. A real pleasure to watch and listen to.


The audio is bright with great presence and when the band joins in it warms up to a very comfortable atmosphere. Several of the songs have multiple viewing angles and when you change the angle you change the DTS mix to correspond.


Lively edits to the video. I know many don't like quick edits, but it is well (and not overly) done here.


It's so difficult to find something new to listen to these days (at least for me). And this DVD is a great find. Thank you swerveddy.


----------



## ekb

This link just appeared in another thread on this forum : http://www.austin360.com/music/conte...9/28cover.html 

It's a great article about the major problem we are all having with today's music being too compressed. I needed to post this here because I constantly complain about this problem on concert DVDs. And believe it or not, I often hold back so as not to come across too negative. But it's real nice to have credible independent concurrence.


Reading the article also made me realize why it's done - and I can't believe that I was so naive to have missed that. What a crying shame.


Ed


----------



## mattg3

I knew something was going on here.Thanks for the article EKB.I have a large collection of dvd concerts but the two i keep going back to are based on the way they sound rather than content.i think the best sound i ever heard on a dvd concert is the DTS option on Procol Harum Live at Union chapel.Such beautiful soft and loud dynamics,truely a joy to listen to if you like keyboard based music.I also find James Taylors live at beacon theater in 5.1 to have that same kind of softness and then dynamic loudness when called for.Perhaps this article is the explanation for why some of my music dvds are just a sonic chore to sit through.


----------



## Pronto Pup

Thanks ekb... That was a *great* article.


A lady friend of mine, who is no audiophile, but has hearing that would rival a bat's, complained to me the other day about how dissapointing the sound was from some CDs she got from BMG. These were CD versions of LPs & Cassettes she had previously owned from the good old days of R & R. I don't think the fact that these came from BMG was the problem, but the lousy CD mastering that was applied to them, which that article explains.


I just discovered Goldfrapp. Their latest album is extremely clever synth-pop, but the sound is soooooooo horrific that I can't bear to listen to it. Upon my initial audition of the Goldfrapp CD I actually thought something had gone wrong with my audio system until I popped in a CD that I knew had good sound. What a pity


----------



## lateforwork

drive thru records has put out some fun dvd comps. over the last few years with behind the scenes footage, live concert footage & more...i always get a good laugh out of them


----------



## airunz

Anyone have a trusted vendor for rare dvd concerts? I was specifically looking for the 1991 MTV unplugged Nirvanna. I found it at heavymetalweb . net. Any thoughts?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

oh ... Nirvana sounds precious airunz.


Please let us know if you get a copy, and how it looks/sounds.


----------



## maxman

eBay.


----------



## JimKW

I was buying too many concerts too quickly and not really enjoying them that much. Once I watched Roger Waters "In The Flesh" I was not very interested in watching anything but that over and over again. Then I got into Rod Stewart "Live at the Royal Albert Hall" and really enjoy that.


I just got Neil Young "Heart of Gold" and David Gilmour Live. Just got done watching "Heart of Gold" and thought it was great. Have not yet played David Gilmour, but will either tomorrow or Saturday. If you watch "Heart of Gold" be prepared for an acoustic concert that is very good. I would like to see one with Neil rocking out on the electric guitar like with Crosby, Stills and Nash. Any suggestions?


----------



## kevin j

Get Rust Never Sleeps or his Red Rocks Live dvd.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Get Rust Never Sleeps or his Red Rocks Live dvd.



Which has the better AQ and is the AQ any good on either one?


Ed


----------



## kevin j

They're both very good[the Rust Never Sleeps dvd was done in part by AIX btw]imho.....if you like Neil Young rockin out you can't go wrong w/either one.


----------



## PWRobinson




JimKW said:


> I was buying too many concerts too quickly and not really enjoying them that much. Once I watched Roger Waters "In The Flesh" I was not very interested in watching anything but that over and over again.
> 
> 
> Thinking I hadn't done a drive-buy to excite all you geezer rock fans recently when I received an E-Mail of the Day from this LA Music Pundit named Bob Lefetz.
> 
> 
> Thought all you Floyd fans would like some new meat to chew on:
> 
> 
> "_Dear Bob, I saw your glowing review of Roger Waters at the Tweeter Center, Camden for which I thank you. I do, however, take exception to your myth that Roger Waters is an *******. You have no grounds to say that and it's just plain not true. A retraction at some later date might help redress this misconception. Regards, Mark Fenwick Manager, Roger Waters_"
> 
> 
> Myth, huh?


----------



## maxman

OK PW, where can I read the review?


----------



## swerveddy

Wow. I just listened to about 12 cds at HMV before deciding on this one.


(sorry its not a DVD, but I cannot hold back from sharing!)









http://www.amazon.com/Sacre-du-Print.../dp/B000F39M9W 



This one classical / orchestral.

some of you may be familiar with TELARC's famous recording of CSO's 1812 Overture by Tchaikovsky. That has been my REFERENCE benchmark for Classical audio reproduction/resolution for a long long time.


Until now.


Words cannot describe how fantastic this performance is, I'm floored. It is thrilling, the future of sonic bliss has arrived.


Not only do I like the 1812 overture a great deal, as being one of my favorite peices of all time, this is an equally incredible peice worthy of such high quality recording.


This is the first live recording from one of the worlds most exciting concert halls; Disney Hall


Esa-Pekka Salonen - Le Sacre du Printemps (rite of spring)

Los Angeles Philiharmonic.

 


If i had to gauge the quality of the telarc 1812, I would give it an 8.5 -9 out of 10, this would be about a 12 out of 10 which doesn't make sense. I simply cannot gauge this performance because no its not perfect, but I need a new scale. The leap in real reproduction of the orchestra is astonishing.



Those who are familiar with Stravinsky's peice will absolutely fall in LOVE with this cd. I have to share it, ive listened to it about 5 times already today.


This recording is so realistic and the presence is so enormous, that I almost shed a tear during one of the big movements. This one is meant to be played loud, at reference levels, every detail is there, things that you probably have not heard in a classical peice before. Just listening to the buildup of Night on Bald Mountain, or the finale in Rite of spring gave me goosebumps like ive never felt before. It is hard not to right a rave review of this masterpeice. If you appreciate classical, i can't imagine not having this one in your collection.


By far the best $26 ive ever spent.


-E


----------



## martmann

Nine Inch Nails "And All That Could Have Been" is incredible.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watched the "Police Synchronicity Live" DVD, originally recorded in the early 80s

Its DTS and Dolby, and Full Frame.


I would say its about what I expected... the quality is good for the time period, but suffers compared to today's concert videos. The sound is high fidelity, but a little sub-par at certain middle frequencies. The video upscaled looked fine, about like watching modern SD broadcast TV.


Still, you get to see this excellent band in their prime, playing to adoring fans ...

Sting's voice is strong and he can hit the highs, though he arguably sounded even better at Live Aid. They all look like they are 20, and my daughters' mentioned how good Sting looked.


They put some of the better song performances on a seperate "multi-camera" menu on the DVD, which was a big mistake. So you watch what you think is the whole show, but dont see "Roxanne" or "Invisible Sun". Then you search around the menu's and have to play them seperately.


Anyways, its worth a rental ... it was in my queue at Blockbuster for about 3 months before I got it though ...


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the "Police Synchronicity Live" DVD, originally recorded in the early 80s
> 
> Its DTS and Dolby, and Full Frame.
> 
> 
> I would say its about what I expected... the quality is good for the time period, but suffers compared to today's concert videos. The sound is high fidelity, but a little sub-par at certain middle frequencies. The video upscaled looked fine, about like watching modern SD broadcast TV.
> 
> 
> Still, you get to see this excellent band in their prime, playing to adoring fans ...
> 
> Sting's voice is strong and he can hit the highs, though he arguably sounded even better at Live Aid. They all look like they are 20, and my daughters' mentioned how good Sting looked.
> 
> 
> They put some of the better song performances on a seperate "multi-camera" menu on the DVD, which was a big mistake. So you watch what you think is the whole show, but dont see "Roxanne" or "Invisible Sun". Then you search around the menu's and have to play them seperately.
> 
> 
> Anyways, its worth a rental ... it was in my queue at Blockbuster for about 3 months before I got it though ...



I remember seeing this tour in Orlando many years ago. I will have to check this one out. Also, VH-1 is showing some british concert series this week/weekend with the Police and Lynard Skynard plus a few others. It takes place on some college campus with about a couple thousand fans. It's called British Crown Jewels. Pretty sweet!


----------



## Rammitinski

I saw them on that tour also.


The only problem I had with them was that they ran through all of the songs at about 3x speed.


It was like they couldn't get it over with and get away from each other fast enough (which was probably the truth). It was a big disappointintment for me, considering they were, and still are, one of my favorite bands.


The only good part to that was watching Copeland drumming at that speed. He was the only thing that stood out in their whole performance. Joan Jett and the Blackhearts opened for them, and pretty much stole the show.


Maybe they were just pissed off about that too.


----------



## ehlarson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This link just appeared in another thread on this forum : http://www.austin360.com/music/conte...9/28cover.html
> 
> It's a great article about the major problem we are all having with today's music being too compressed. I needed to post this here because I constantly complain about this problem on concert DVDs. And believe it or not, I often hold back so as not to come across too negative. But it's real nice to have credible independent concurrence.
> 
> 
> Reading the article also made me realize why it's done - and I can't believe that I was so naive to have missed that. What a crying shame.
> 
> 
> Ed



I've been aware of this for a while - especially compression for radio. It's a shame and will ruin the long term viability of popular music of the last decade or so.


Everybody who buys recorded music should be aware of this issue and complain about it whenever they get a chance.


BTW, great thread. I found this today - it took me 3 hours to go through it.


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nine Inch Nails "And All That Could Have Been" is incredible.



I agree completely! I'm not really a fan of NIN, but a friend suggested this and it is very, *VERY* good. Much better than most of the crap that passes for modern music.







There's some real brains behind this music & stage show.


----------



## mjones53

2 of my all time best, that I listen to over and over and over again..

The New Eagles Farewell 1 tour

and the Peter Frampton: Live in Detroit just awesome DTS sound from both

both make me feel great.. it's awesome these guys now in their late 50's now

sound better than they ever have.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree completely! I'm not really a fan of NIN, but a friend suggested this and it is very, *VERY* good. Much better than most of the crap that passes for modern music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some real brains behind this music & stage show.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ehlarson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everybody who buys recorded music should be aware of this issue and complain about it whenever they get a chance.



Actually I find it amazing that people can't hear the problem. Just one example of many many - I've often complained in this thread that The Who - Live at Royal Albert Hall is a prime example of the problem. Yet there are many that disagree with me and think that there is something wrong with my DVD. I think that they get too involved with the music - which is wonderful of course, but they just can't hear the recording.


Ed


----------



## PWRobinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK PW, where can I read the review?




Here you go Maxman:

http://www.lefsetz.com/wordpress/ind...s=Roger+Waters 


This guy Lefsetz is said to have the most widely read and influential blog in the music business. Warning: He often comes off like a megalomaniac..but his "heart" does seem to be in the right place...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjones53* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2 of my all time best, that I listen to over and over and over again...Peter Frampton: Live in Detroit .



Dont you find his music a little too simple to listen over and over again?


Frampton is a good guitarist, but half the songs on that DVD seem to be only one level above teenie-bopper


----------



## JBaumgart

Anyone else here have the new Porcupine Tree's "Ariving Somewhere"? It's about as far away from teenie-bopper as I can imagine. This band can really play, no doubt about it, but they are certainly not for everybody. If you've totally outgrown hard-charging, head-banging music, intermixed with strange, beautiful sounds that you can't predict where they're going next, you should probably pass on this one.


In the audio dept., the bass is as deep and strong as I've ever heard on a rock DVD, and it will test how low your sub will go, just like a submarine movie. Same with the drums - it seems that you just don't see drummers having the impact on his band like this guy does. The guitar playing is first rate too and the overall sound is as tight as you'll find anywhere (must be played loud for best effect).


Audio is DTS but for some reason they decided to totally skip the center channel, and the surrounds are not used much either. I haven't yet tried the stereo PCM mix, but it can't be too much different. Very unlike their last two DVD Audio disks which makes heavy use of all speakers. The video is "creative" in that it sets the mood and "aura" of the band, but again some will not like the fast paced camera work with sporadic and intentional dark and fuzzy black and white camera work interspersed with regular color.


But overall, I like this DVD a lot, and if you appreciate fine muscianship in rock music you will probably like it too.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's about as far away from teenie-bopper as I can imagine.



I guess you haven't been listening to much John Zorn lately...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5Q8dk_V3Io


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't been listening to much John Zorn lately...



After checking out your link, I would say that's a good thing!


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After checking out your link, I would say that's a good thing!



*lol* He actually makes some relatively normal music at times, but he can get WAY out there!


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else here have the new Porcupine Tree's "Ariving Somewhere"?



I'm waiting for mine to arrive any day now. I could not find it in any of the stores. This band is one of the finest new bands out there any though they have been around for some time. I know this dvd will be top notch. The guy who mixed Steven Wilson's 5.1 surround mixe of In Abstentia did the audio for this dvd. Even if the center insn't used, I know it will sound great. I have seen a few clips, I wish they would have done the lighting more for video than stage, it's always been an thorn in my side, but hey, I really want to see this band in a video format. I think this disc will soon become one of my favorites.

Greg


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for mine to arrive any day now. I could not find it in any of the stores. This band is one of the finest new bands out there any though they have been around for some time. I know this dvd will be top notch. The guy who mixed Steven Wilson's 5.1 surround mixe of In Abstentia did the audio for this dvd. Even if the center insn't used, I know it will sound great. I have seen a few clips, I wish they would have done the lighting more for video than stage, it's always been an thorn in my side, but hey, I really want to see this band in a video format. I think this disc will soon become one of my favorites.
> 
> Greg



I ordered from Amazon and even with the slow but free super-saver shipping it arrived in about a week, more than two weeks ahead of schedule according to the original estimate. Report back with your opinion after you've played it - I do not think you will be disappointed.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else here have the new Porcupine Tree's "Ariving Somewhere"?



Just saw that Sound & Vision reviewed this disk in the November issue. But you can take those reviews with a grain of salt - the very same review combined it with Pink Floyd's Pulse and the reviewer thought that it sounded "excellent".










Ed


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Audio is DTS but for some reason they decided to totally skip the center channel, and the surrounds are not used much either. I haven't yet tried the stereo PCM mix, but it can't be too much different. Very unlike their last two DVD Audio disks which makes heavy use of all speakers.



Regarding this part of my review above, as it turns out I WAS listening to the stereo mix the first two times I played it (duh!) and the DTS mix DOES make full (and heavy) use of the surrounds. The setup menu is a bit tricky compared to most as I thought I had selected DTS both times. Still no center channel but the sound is excellent either way.


P.S. I can't compare to "Pulse" as I don't own this one!


----------



## mjolson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same with the drums - it seems that you just don't see drummers having the impact on his band like this guy does.



Gavin is highly respected in drumming circles. He's a regarded teacher as well, with several books and dvd's to his name.


----------



## DaveFi

My favorite, Chuck Berry Hail Hail Rock n' Roll is on UHD tommorow morning and a few more times in Nov.


I can finally throw away my old munged VHS tape.


----------



## spectralman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually I find it amazing that people can't hear the problem. Just one example of many many - I've often complained in this thread that The Who - Live at Royal Albert Hall is a prime example of the problem. Yet there are many that disagree with me and think that there is something wrong with my DVD. I think that they get too involved with the music - which is wonderful of course, but they just can't hear the recording.
> 
> 
> Ed



Ed, I agree with you 100%. While I haven't seen/heard the Who/Royal Albert Hall DVD, I do own Rush R30. Haven't heard Rush in Rio so can't comment on that one. But, R30 is really compressed in my book. It's also quite harsh and the low frequencies are sometimes there, sometimes not depending on the complexity of the passages being played. I have been a Rush fan for over 25 years (yeah, I'm an old fart) and was hoping to get a good sounding concert DVD of them. After watching it the first time, I've watched just bits and pieces one other time. The reason? The sound is so darn crappy. It's so disappointing I'm considering selling it. Obviously, I'm in the camp that favors audio over video quality. But that's not to say video quality isn't a good thing too.


On a more positive note, after reading this entire thread, I ordered seven DVD's from DDD and am awaiting their arrival:


Norah Jones: Live in N.O.

The Corrs: Live in London

Bela Fleck and the Flecktones: Live at the Quick

Pink Floyd: Pulse

ELO: Zoom

Doobie Bros: Live at Wolf Trap

Heart: Alive in Seattle


Thanks for everyone's reviews and input.


Bill


----------



## jgido759




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveFi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My favorite, Chuck Berry Hail Hail Rock n' Roll is on UHD tommorow morning and a few more times in Nov.
> 
> 
> I can finally throw away my old munged VHS tape.



This was actually released on DVD back in Jun of '06 in a 2-disc and 4-disc version.


----------



## ehlarson

Chieftains - Old Plank Road.


I've seen a lot of praises of this DVD, and since I am a big Chieftains fan and somewhat a fan of bluegrass I decided to rent it from Netflix.


To be honest I was disappointed, not because of the sound or video which seemed fine, or this individual musicians who were almost all very good, but because of the fact that the Cheiftains style didn't mix that well with many of the performers and the intermix of documentary and music. I could have done without the dancing as well, and maybe the backup band.


I am not a mainstream country music fan at all - and to my tastes there was too much of it on this DVD - and none of it worked well with the Chieftains. Some of the bluegrass + Chieftains was ok, but it had it's drawbacks too.


So be aware if you are Chieftains fan what you are getting is a mish-mash of musical styles that often don't work very well together.


What I would like to see is a DVD produced at this high level of video and audio featuring just the Chieftains with maybe a few Celtic guests.


If anyone knows of such a thing, I'd appreciate a hint.


----------



## DaveFi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgido759* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was actually released on DVD back in Jun of '06 in a 2-disc and 4-disc version.



I know, and I'm glad I never got around to buying it. This way I have it in HD on DVHS for the price of a $3.50 SVHS tape.










If you've never seen it you're for a treat. It's kind of fun to watch Keith Richards try to get Chuck to practice for the film and see Chuck tell him to essentially "F-Off". They come to blows at one point in making the film/soundtrack (which unfortunately they don't show). If you've ever seen Chuck live this is _exactly_ how he is. He pretty much sucks every time. He never tunes up and expects the back up band (one he's never practiced with) to know all his tunes straight up. You've got to hand it to Keith to making him actually sound good.


I checked it out briefly and from what I can tell it's one of the few movies on UHD that's true 5.1DD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Chieftans - Hmmm yep i was the original reviewer here. A little country goes a long way with me, so the sampler-pack style fit me











I can definitely see how a real Chieftan's fan may get annoyed though


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectralman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ed, I agree with you 100%. While I haven't seen/heard the Who/Royal Albert Hall DVD, I do own Rush R30. Haven't heard Rush in Rio so can't comment on that one. But, R30 is really compressed in my book. It's also quite harsh and the low frequencies are sometimes there, sometimes not depending on the complexity of the passages being played. I have been a Rush fan for over 25 years (yeah, I'm an old fart) and was hoping to get a good sounding concert DVD of them. After watching it the first time, I've watched just bits and pieces one other time. The reason? The sound is so darn crappy. It's so disappointing I'm considering selling it. Obviously, I'm in the camp that favors audio over video quality. But that's not to say video quality isn't a good thing too.
> 
> 
> On a more positive note, after reading this entire thread, I ordered seven DVD's from DDD and am awaiting their arrival:
> 
> 
> Norah Jones: Live in N.O.
> 
> The Corrs: Live in London
> 
> Bela Fleck and the Flecktones: Live at the Quick
> 
> Pink Floyd: Pulse
> 
> ELO: Zoom
> 
> Doobie Bros: Live at Wolf Trap
> 
> Heart: Alive in Seattle
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's reviews and input.
> 
> 
> Bill




Then theres performance and material quality, that trumps all










The Norah Jones DVD i would have skipped (reasonalby good playing but forgettable material)


ELO: Zoom - People here disagree with me, but I think this is one of the most flacid performances I have ever seen. Lynn hides behind his glasses, emotionless and looks like he would rather be somewhere else.


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ELO: Zoom - People here disagree with me, but I think this is one of the most flacid performances I have ever seen. Lynn hides behind his glasses, emotionless and looks like he would rather be somewhere else.



Of all my concert DVD's, this is in my top 3. I absolutely love the performance, the band is spot on, the backup singer is in perfect harmony. Just really good stuff I love it. And I'm only a casual fan of the band's music.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dobby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of all my concert DVD's, this is in my top 3. I absolutely love the performance, the band is spot on, the backup singer is in perfect harmony. Just really good stuff I love it. And I'm only a casual fan of the band's music.



I like the ZOOM dvd too. I wasn't 100% into it the first time I watched it I only thaught it was ok but it grew on me. I have seen it 3 or 4 times now (and just listened once or twice) and now it's a FAV. I never have been a big fan but I grew up listening to ELO on the radio. I still don't own any albums/CDs by the band.Eric


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then theres performance and material quality, that trumps all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Norah Jones DVD i would have skipped (reasonalby good playing but forgettable material)
> 
> 
> ELO: Zoom - People here disagree with me, but I think this is one of the most flacid performances I have ever seen. Lynn hides behind his glasses, emotionless and looks like he would rather be somewhere else.



The only time I have seen Jeff Lynne without his sunglasses and/or heavily tinted glasses is when he was with his first group The Move. Any other time, with ELO, with the Wilburys or even solo, he has those dark glasses on.


The Zoom Tour was short lived due to lack of demand for tickets. I know I ordered a pair and got them in the mail and then a few weeks later got a notice of a refund due to the tour being cancelled. This may have had something to do with his lack of enthusiasm for the TV special that was recorded.


Though I rarely saw him animated in any ELO video recording either.


Could just be his _style_...


-t


----------



## spectralman

I watched Pink Floyd Pulse in its entirety lastnight/this morning. I'm still in awe of this thing. True, I had never seen any previous recording of this, but holy xyz!!! The sound was great, esp. using the 5.1 640 (a marked improvement on my system). Video quality overall was pretty darn good. But the performance absolutely blew me away. I practically had a couple of flashbacks. This is one concert DVD, along with Stop Making Sense and Cream at Royal Albert Hall, that I will be watching many many times. BTW, I forget what track it was in during DSOTM, but there was a short part with some REALLY low bass. I have a Yello CD that has some known 25hz stuff on it, and the DSOTM part was as low or lower. This DVD more than any other has made me decide to get going into the DIY sonosub world asap.


Bill


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectralman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched Pink Floyd Pulse in its entirety lastnight/this morning. I'm still in awe of this thing. True, I had never seen any previous recording of this, but holy xyz!!! The sound was great, esp. using the 5.1 640 (a marked improvement on my system). Video quality overall was pretty darn good. But the performance absolutely blew me away. I practically had a couple of flashbacks. This is one concert DVD, along with Stop Making Sense and Cream at Royal Albert Hall, that I will be watching many many times. BTW, I forget what track it was in during DSOTM, but there was a short part with some REALLY low bass. I have a Yello CD that has some known 25hz stuff on it, and the DSOTM part was as low or lower. This DVD more than any other has made me decide to get going into the DIY sonosub world asap.
> 
> 
> Bill



I think the name of the tune is "Sorrow".

Yes, it does have incredible bass. Makes my SVS sub shine!

Glad I purchased it! Both the sub and the DVD.

-t


----------



## gwlbe

Robert Plant DVD 16x9, 5.1 & LPCM. From PBS Soundstage originally broadcast in HD. Great picture and audio. The ZEP songs, like Unledded have been reworked. Pretty good disc. Link below.

http://www.robertplant.com/index.php...c25a4f810813d1


----------



## JimKW

A little off topic here since this is a Concert DVD thread, but all the talk about sound quality just makes me ask this question. Are any of you into SACD and DVD-A? I like the concerts quite a bit, but the sound quality does not even compare to the SACD and DVD-A sound. I watch the concerts just for the visual pleasure of watching the band and the sound is fine, but when I'm really into listening, it's one of the other formats. Elton John "Honky Chateau" is my favorite. I know there is a whole other forum for this topic with some excellent suggestions.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Concert DVDs can compete with studio formats by being more musically interesting and spontaneous. The players and backup singers can grab the audio focus from the lead singer ....


They can change the sound of a song, that was getting a bit boring after hearing the studio version 100 times ...


And audio imagery is arguably better when your watching the drumskin get pounded....


I find these 3 titles are about the highest quality recordings on Concert DVD:


Boz Scaggs in Concert (pukey performance though)

Eagles Live At Melbourne

David Gilmour in Concert


And an honorable mention goes to Bruce Springsteen live in NYC, for capturing the essense of a stadium show.


----------



## kevin j

I'd recommend the Kissology Volume 1 dvd[even after only watching half of it so far].


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A little off topic here since this is a Concert DVD thread, but all the talk about sound quality just makes me ask this question. Are any of you into SACD and DVD-A?



IMO the overall sound quality is only as good as the weakest link - and almost always it's the quality of the recording/production that is the limiting factor. So yes, DD or DTS has lossy compresion and it's digital, but an excellent recording on DD surpasses a poor recording on your favourite/best medium. Personally I've not been wow'd by SACD (which has technical problems) or DVD-A. The ultimate is still vinyl for me.


Ed


----------



## burnsniper

Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsys - not great quality wise but does have footage of the best rock concert/album ever.


Steely Dan - Two Against Nature (It has some other name as well) - not widescreen but great quality recordings.


Diana Krall - Live in Paris - not great video wise but great audio quality and concert


----------



## JimKW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ultimate is still vinyl for me.
> 
> 
> Ed



I would never argue with anybody saying that. I still have my old Thorens TD 160C with the Stanton cartridge down in the basement. And I never got rid of my albumns even though the wife tried to. Might just hook up the old system with the Rectilinear III High Boys and see how things sound.


----------



## mobgre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd recommend the Kissology Volume 1 dvd[even after only watching half of it so far].



How is the sound quality of the concert footage?


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ultimate is still vinyl for me.
> 
> 
> Ed



Hey, why stop there? Why not just listen to music on Edison's original wax cylinders?? Heck, if you want to be an analog dinosaur purist at least have the decency to say the ultimate is still open reel analog tape at 30ips using Dolby C and leave the surface noise and tracking error out of it.


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, why stop there? Why not just listen to music on Edison's original wax cylinders?? Heck, if you want to be an analog dinosaur purist at least have the decency to say the ultimate is still open reel analog tape at 30ips using Dolby C and leave the surface noise and tracking error out of it.



*RIGHT ON FRED!!!*










*Surface / tape noise was such a tremendous degradation that it always amazes me whenever someone proclaims the superiority of the old analog formats.


(* not to mention all the other analog issues that pollute, color & distort the signal. Especially with the vinyl format.)


----------



## kevin j

The sq of the Kissology dvd's pretty good imho.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> *RIGHT ON FRED!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surface / tape noise was such a tremendous degradation that it always amazes me whenever someone proclaims the superiority of the old analog formats.
> 
> 
> (* not to mention all the other analog issues that pollute, color & distort the signal. Especially with the vinyl format.)



My vinyl version of Who's Next sounds 20 times better than the origional release of the CD (not the remastered version). With that said most remastered CDs sound better than their album version.


ekb said he has never been wow'd by SACD or DVD-Audio which is too bad for him because I have been several times. Shoot I have been floored by DTS Cd's even!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *Surface / tape noise was such a tremendous degradation that it always amazes me whenever someone proclaims the superiority of the old analog formats.



There's nothing amazing here. Nobody is saying that tape/records have less noise than digital formats. But that's only one metric - one that I find less important. Since record noise is largely uncorrelated from the music, it's easy to ignore it. Digital distortions tend to correlate with the audio and so that's hard to ignore. I'm just saying that FOR ME the best overall quality is still with vinyl.


Ed


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since record noise is largely uncorrelated from the music, it's easy to ignore it.
> 
> 
> Ed



LP noise may be easy for _you_ to ignore, and if you can, that's really quite an amazing feat.


I grew up with vinyl & every snap, crackle, swoosh & pop was totally distracting... for me. Hell, many times even a brand new LP had totally unacceptable levels of surface noise. Apparently the noise levels bothered a lot of other people too as noise reduction schemes like DBX started to be applied to vinyl. Thankfully, around this same time, CD made it's appearance which made the LP and its noise reduction schemes obsolete. If you’ve ever heard a great sounding CD, then you know the format is capable of sounding great. When it doesn’t sound great, it’s the recording that’s at fault, not the format. I’ve never heard a noise free LP.


Of course I'm only addressing vinyl's grossest flaw & wont even go into tracking error, cartridge frequency response deviation, acoustic feedback, etc.


I actually bought a turntable again about 2 years ago just to see what the vinyl lovers were clinging to. I was completely unimpressed with vinyl play-back and sold the table on eBay.


IMO, the (vinyl) emperor has no clothes... But, to each his own.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's nothing amazing here. Nobody is saying that tape/records have less noise than digital formats. But that's only one metric - one that I find less important. Since record noise is largely uncorrelated from the music, it's easy to ignore it. Digital distortions tend to correlate with the audio and so that's hard to ignore. I'm just saying that FOR ME the best overall quality is still with vinyl.
> 
> 
> Ed



Well, in all seriousness I really think that -and I'm not saying YOU- but a lot of people that prefer vinyl and have high end systems like the medium because vinyl actually hides a multitude of tracking, mixing and mastering sins that can easily become apparent in the digital medium. Early cds got a bad rap because they were using vinyl album masters with no dynamic range and that were generally heavily filtered to keep styluses from jumping grooves and sibilance out of vocal tracks. When cds started being properly mixed and mastered for the dynamic range and frequency response available there was really no reason to cling to vinyl any more- cd and especially hi-res digital simply have the potential to deliver far more than albums ever could. But, potential is often not realised. Digital still gets a bad rap because if you a lousy engineer it's gonna SHOW on a cd. If the cd sounds harsh it isn't digital's fault- it's the mix. Heck, the way modern rock is mixed and squashed these days it hardly matters if you listen to it on a telephone

















Actually, I still like albums even though I don't miss vinyl for a second- I miss taking them out, cleaning them and putting them on.


----------



## Pronto Pup

Right again Fred... I also think nostalgia plays a large role in the affection for vinyl. Of course I too am nostalgic for the LP cover art. This is one area where vinyl reigns supreme over the other formats.


In a feeble attempt to get back on topic.... *Overtime, by Lee Ritenour* (previously mentioned in this thread) is a superior concert DVD that is a great example of how good digital can be. I would be stunned if anyone would fault its audio quality.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but a lot of people that prefer vinyl and have high end systems like the medium because vinyl actually hides a multitude of tracking, mixing and mastering sins that can easily become apparent in the digital medium.



I'm not sure I buy this, but I will admit that one reason I like my record setup is because I can tailor the high frequencies (which can make or break a setup) to my liking by loading the MC section of the preamp with different resistors.


> Quote:
> Early cds got a bad rap because they were using vinyl album masters with no dynamic range and that were generally heavily filtered to keep styluses from jumping grooves and sibilance out of vocal tracks. When cds started being properly mixed and mastered for the dynamic range and frequency response available there was really no reason to cling to vinyl any more- cd and especially hi-res digital simply have the potential to deliver far more than albums ever could. But, potential is often not realised.



I'm surprised that you made the 1st part of your statement because as you say in the last sentence, the potential for high dynamic range is usually not realised. I recently posted the link to the problem with "loudness" (ie high RMS levels with low dynamics) in recordings now-a-days. I think that many records of yester-year had higher dynamics than today's recordings - quite ironic since CD and DVD do have the higher potential.


Ed


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that many records of yester-year had higher dynamics than today's recordings - quite ironic since CD and DVD do have the higher potential.
> 
> 
> Ed



They did. They just didn't have the dynamic range that cds are capable of delivering. The fact that 3/4 of the music industry has gone even further backwards into the realm of low-fi awful sound isn't an argument to support vinyl though. I will concede that it's usually better to have an old album than a horribly "remastered" newer cd of it, but that's not the medium's fault, again.


You do have a point then- with vinyl you know what you're going to get. There were standards and they were adhered to. With cds it's a crapshoot for re-releases of classic material- might sound gorgeous, might sound absolutely awful (*cough cough Rush cough*). But in general the hi-res digital audio I've heard mostly tends to have been done lovingly and with care and sounds wonderful. I guess I just have a knee-jerk reaction from types that swear it's the medium of vinyl itself that is objectively superior to digital systems and not just the quality of the sources used to make the records.


----------



## JBaumgart

Some very good points here, but we are seriously off topic.


----------



## FredProgGH

Yeah, it is... we'll stop


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A little off topic here since this is a Concert DVD thread, but all the talk about sound quality just makes me ask this question. Are any of you into SACD and DVD-A? I like the concerts quite a bit, but the sound quality does not even compare to the SACD and DVD-A sound. I watch the concerts just for the visual pleasure of watching the band and the sound is fine, but when I'm really into listening, it's one of the other formats. Elton John "Honky Chateau" is my favorite. I know there is a whole other forum for this topic with some excellent suggestions.




It's funny that the post that started the off topic discussion about vinyl wasn't even talking about a "Live" album!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

dudes you guys are killin me.

Vinyl is fine, it has qualities digital doesnt have. Who wants accurate when your listening to an overdriven Marshall amp? Its a viciously analog device often best reproduced with analog.


That said, my albums sit in my closet, and have been pruned down to 500 cherished records.


Has anyone heard of the british bands called:

1. Trapeze

2. Man

3. Night



?


----------



## Yosh70

Ok, back on topic. I recently picked up *Roger Hodgson's "Take the Long Way Home"* and was pleasantly surprised.


I wasnt expecting much from an "unplugged" solo performer but it I found myself enjoying and singing along to all the ol' songs that were part of my teenage years.


I found his voice seemed to waiver off a bit in the beginning (so it seemed to me) but as the performance continued, the improvement in vocals seemed to get better and better.
*"Sister Moonshine"*,*"School"* and *"Hide In Your Shell"* were my faves.


PQ and AQ were very good, no disappointments there. DD 5.1 and filmed in HD.


Any Supertramp fans out there should pick this one up, not because there's really nothing else out there but because its a very good performance by a very talented musician.


----------



## Yosh70

Ok, ok, let me just add that I have 1 (read: ONE) vinyl record leftover from my youth and that is Meatloaf's Bat out of Hell picture album.....evident on the wall of my HT.


The matching picture CD is beside it.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dudes you guys are killin me.
> 
> Vinyl is fine, it has qualities digital doesnt have. Who wants accurate when your listening to an overdriven Marshall amp? Its a viciously analog device often best reproduced with analog.



Not going there, done...










> Quote:
> Has anyone heard of the british bands called:
> 
> 1. Trapeze
> 
> 2. Man
> 
> 3. Night



1) Of course

2) Yes

3) Hmmm, no... must Google!


Besides my parents classical collection of albums many of which would be hard if not impossible to get on CD I have one vinyl album that I actually bought within the last 5 years: The soundtrack to Peter Jackson's *Meet The Feebles*, on picture disk no less! (It's Heidi the Hippo going postal with a machine gun) Bought sealed, played once- to make a digital recording, naturally *lol* (Hey, it's not a concert but at least it's a soundtrack!!)


----------



## himey

I watched 2 concert flicks in the last couple nights this week that you all might enjoy. They were on one of the HD channels (HD-Net or INHD) so I can't comment on the DVD. First was Collective Soul-Home. I'm not a fan of the band but it was on late so I gave it a shot and I enjoyed all of it. It sounded very good and it was filmed nicely. Full orchestra added to the performance. I only recognized 2 tunes but never got bored. Doubt I will buy the DVD but if it comes on again I could listen a second time. A bit sappy when he dedicates a song to his dad but other than that no too bad...


The other one was Crash Test Dummies (don't recall the name). I liked this one better. Once again I am not a fan, only knew 2 of the tunes but this performance was just short of mesmerizing. Maybe the location had something to do with it. Was recorded in a beautiful church in Duluth. The audience was subdued never standing till the end but they seemed to enjoy it. The songs were all short but concise. Of course the first thing you will notice is how the lead singers voice is well strange in a good way. Very distinctive one of a kind vocal tone. I liked how he set up most of the songs with a little background info. The other thing that struck me was the lack of a drummer. I didn't notice till after a few songs. Again strange in a good way. Give this one a listen. I plan to again.Eric


----------



## mattg3

Could someone report on the new Van Morrison montreaux double dvd release.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched 2 concert flicks in the last couple nights this week that you all might enjoy. They were on one of the HD channels (HD-Net or INHD) so I can't comment on the DVD. First was Collective Soul-Home. I'm not a fan of the band but it was on late so I gave it a shot and I enjoyed all of it. It sounded very good and it was filmed nicely. Full orchestra added to the performance. I only recognized 2 tunes but never got bored. Doubt I will buy the DVD but if it comes on again I could listen a second time. A bit sappy when he dedicates a song to his dad but other than that no too bad...
> 
> 
> The other one was Crash Test Dummies (don't recall the name). I liked this one better. Once again I am not a fan, only knew 2 of the tunes but this performance was just short of mesmerizing. Maybe the location had something to do with it. Was recorded in a beautiful church in Duluth. The audience was subdued never standing till the end but they seemed to enjoy it. The songs were all short but concise. Of course the first thing you will notice is how the lead singers voice is well strange in a good way. Very distinctive one of a kind vocal tone. I liked how he set up most of the songs with a little background info. The other thing that struck me was the lack of a drummer. I didn't notice till after a few songs. Again strange in a good way. Give this one a listen. I plan to again.Eric



I have been recording HDNet and InHD concerts to D-VHS and have a pretty good selection already. I will look for these two to add although I am not a big fan of either group. The one D-VHS recorded performance I have played more than once is the final performance of "Smokey Joe's Cafe" from HDNet.


Chris


Chris


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In a feeble attempt to get back on topic.... *Overtime, by Lee Ritenour* (previously mentioned in this thread) is a superior concert DVD that is a great example of how good digital can be. I would be stunned if anyone would fault its audio quality.



I agree that this is a very good one. "Papa was a rolling stone" is my favourite and sounds awsome when cranked up loud.


Ed


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, let me just add that I have 1 (read: ONE) vinyl record leftover from my youth and that is Meatloaf's Bat out of Hell picture album.....evident on the wall of my HT.
> 
> 
> The matching picture CD is beside it.



Ouch, my ears!!


----------



## regular guy

Hope this is not too far offtrack. I love to watch concerts on DVD. I have enjoyed reading your suggestions.


But has anyone listened to an opera on their home system???


I received "Carmen" and watched in the other day. Video was shot at the MET, I believe. Video was poor. Audio, more importantly to me, was also mediocre.


Does anyone have any opera suggestion that I could buy that would blow the socks off listeners at my place, while having acceptable to good quality video?


I already have the movie - Phantom of the Opera. But I was thinking more of live opera, not movie.


Thanks!


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regular guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hope this is not too far offtrack. I love to watch concerts on DVD. I have enjoyed reading your suggestions.
> 
> 
> But has anyone listened to an opera on their home system???
> 
> 
> I received "Carmen" and watched in the other day. Video was shot at the MET, I believe. Video was poor. Audio, more importantly to me, was also mediocre.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any opera suggestion that I could buy that would blow the socks off listeners at my place, while having acceptable to good quality video?
> 
> 
> I already have the movie - Phantom of the Opera. But I was thinking more of live opera, not movie.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Not offtrack at all but to get recommendations for Opera DVD-V, I recommend you start a new thread. Opear fans probably aren't going to be reading this thread that started out with recommendations for Kiss and Jimi Hendrix concerts. I know there are some good ones and hopefully someone can help out. If you have SACD and DVD-A capability, you might find the audio from an opera to knock the socks off listeners in one of those formats.


Chris


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I wouldnt mind hearing some opera banter on the thread ..


----------



## FredProgGH

I think having opera and general classical discussion would be fine in this thread, although you would probably get more attention starting a new thread as noted above. I think there used to be a classical concert DVD thread but it hasn't been active in a long time. Depending on whether you're out for sound quality or performance, one opera disk you can't go wrong with is Bergman's 1975 version of Mozart's *Magic Flute* (sung in Swedish of all things). PQ and SQ is not the best but the performance is very nice, and as an artistic interpretation it's top notch. It starts out as a filmed live performance and sort of morphs into an abstract film as it goes.

_Edited for typos_


----------



## regular guy

Thanks FredProgGH. I will look into the Magic Flute. My preference is audio quality. I do have opera SACDs that rock, but I was looking for a performance to show off on my projector.


As a audio/videophile newbie, I couldn't help but feel that the Carmen soundtrack was not up to par, nor the video (which I expected, considering the original performance was probably 20 yrs ago).


Anyway, I will try a new post dedicated to the topic. And continue to read the interesting comments here on more mainstream music concerts.


----------



## ThomC

Some of the oddities of opera on DVD are that operas are stage shows, but the roles are cast by who is the best singer or biggest name. This isn't so bad live when a little makeup can go a long way toward making an older diva be able to play a young ingenue. This doesn't work as well in the up close world of film and video. Also, the large, 'playing and singing to the back of the theater', style of acting is also a detriment to making a show work for DVD. These are the same issues that make musical theater less successful, unless there is an adaption for the screen. Perhaps what you would want is something that was specifically made for the screen, as opposed to a concert.


----------



## FredProgGH

Speaking of classical music on the Criterion label there's also The Archer's film of *Tales Of Hoffman*. Tragically, even as a huge Powell and Pressburger fan I actually don't own this so I can't give firsthand info but I understand it's really great. Of course, the sound will again be underwhelming though because it was made in the 50's.


----------



## gps

Just watched Porcupine Tree's "Arriving Somewhere" concert dvd. I must say this is one of the best sounding concert dvd's I own (and I own alot of them) There is alot of use of the surrounds and the bass is big. Gavin Harrison's drums are the best mixed drums I have ever heard. Gavin's playing alone will amaze you. The rest of the band are virtuoso's of their instruments. I wasn't crazy about the lighting. I hate concert lighting for a video performance but I can tolerate it on this disc only because the performance is amazing. The editing is good, lots of shots of fingers doing their thing. The shots do go from some black and white to color. It's looks like they used a variety of different camera's. Some of the shots look grainy (I think for effect more than anything else) and some camera's look as if they were hi-def. Steven Wilson and his group is a must listen. Their music is prog rock of the new century. Part Pink Floyd, part Dream Theater, part Yes. I urge anyone to go ahead and buy this dvd. The sound and performance is worth the price alone. You will be amazed at how good this band is!!


Greg


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched Porcupine Tree's "Arriving Somewhere" concert dvd. I must say this is one of the best sounding concert dvd's I own (and I own alot of them) There is alot of use of the surrounds and the bass is big. Gavin Harrison's drums are the best mixed drums I have ever heard. Gavin's playing alone will amaze you. The rest of the band are virtuoso's of their instruments. I wasn't crazy about the lighting. I hate concert lighting for a video performance but I can tolerate it on this disc only because the performance is amazing. The editing is good, lots of shots of fingers doing their thing. The shots do go from some black and white to color. It's looks like they used a variety of different camera's. Some of the shots look grainy (I think for effect more than anything else) and some camera's look as if they were hi-def. Steven Wilson and his group is a must listen. Their music is prog rock of the new century. Part Pink Floyd, part Dream Theater, part Yes. I urge anyone to go ahead and buy this dvd. The sound and performance is worth the price alone. You will be amazed at how good this band is!!
> 
> 
> Greg



I wholeheartedly agree with everything you've said. It's my new favorite.


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with everything you've said. It's my new favorite.




Yep.....Mine too!


----------



## JimKW

Just got Neil Young with Crazy Horse "Rust Never Sleeps". Could not watch the whole thing and may never play it again. The sound qauality was terrrible and the video was OK at best. Neil's performance was great, but rear speakers just sounded like static was coming through them. Actually bothered my ears. Think I'll go listen to "Heart of Gold" again, because that one sound great.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got Neil Young with Crazy Horse "Rust Never Sleeps". Could not watch the whole thing and may never play it again. The sound qauality was terrrible and the video was OK at best. Neil's performance was great, but rear speakers just sounded like static was coming through them. Actually bothered my ears. Think I'll go listen to "Heart of Gold" again, because that one sound great.



I don't remember this dvd sounding THAT bad but I do remember the PQ sux!


----------



## Brazos123

I have to agree with JimKW - the Neil Young "Heat of Gold" is great. It has been a while since I watched "Rust Never Sleeps" - if I remember right it was OK but to me the Heart of Gold is on the next level. The audio & video is right on.


I plan to buy The Band - "The Last Waltz" - I only have it on an old VHS.


----------



## Hazmat

Bjork: Anything by her, she's got the funky vocals happening for sure. Some of Tom Wait's stuff is pretty freaky, but sounds great.


----------



## mattg3

Just saw an two year old Jools Holland show on cable and he had on a band that were amazing and i never heard of them called Granddaddy.Anyone know about them or if they have a concert dvd out? Thanks


----------



## simontan

Haven't made it all the way through the thread, but havent seen this one mentioned yet.


PQ was pretty nice on my ED plasma but not so much on my HD LCD. Sound quality (DD5.1) is quite good with nice surrounds especially during the audience sing-alongs on Maggie May. I'm not exactly a huge Rod Stewart fan, but I can appreciate his stature as a musician, and his charisma comes through well in this performance, which ranges from early rock & roll tunes (Stay with Me, Hot Legs), signature tunes (Maggie May), to his current "American Songbook" renditions (What a Wonderful World, As Time Goes By (a great duet with Chrissy Hynde)). A very enjoyable performance overall with an intimate feel and some terrific supporting musicians - in particular a female violinist who comes out and plays a mean electric mandolin all while decked out in a black evening dress.


----------



## JimKW

I was a big Rod Stewart fan when he was still with Faces and always thought "Every Picture Tells a Story" was one of the best albums of all time. But lost all interest in Stewart as he became so commercial. Somebody told me that the "Live at Royal Albert Hall" concert was worth buying. I have watched it several times and I also really enjoy it. That duet he does with the skinny chick with the big smile is real good too. And the blond with the bag pipes, Holly Crap!!


----------



## simontan

Yea the duet with the skinny girl was oddly touching to me because of the back story he gave to her introduction. Stewart points out how he himself was discovered as a street performer and that he just plucked the girl (I think her name was Amy Bell) out from the subway station where he caught her performing. When she came onstage, the story certainly rang true because she looked absolutely terrified and overwhelmed but came through when it was her turn on the mic. Really touching to me to see the sheer nervousness in her eyes while she was waiting for her parts in the duet. Huge contrast to Stewart who was as at ease onstage as she was nervous.


----------



## gbaker59

Can anybody comment on the quality of the following:


Carlos Santana Presents: Blues at Montreux 2004


It was only released a month Oct 06 ago but I gotta ask


----------



## MISMALOYA

I bought Toronto Rocks and it has been a favorite...Great mix of music and performances by:

The Guess Who: American Woman and No Time

The Isley Brothers: Who's that Lady

AC/DC

The Stones

and..a great rendition of Time Won't Let Me by Dan Akroyd & Jim Belushi


----------



## cpu8088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simontan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> on Rod Stewart - one night only
> 
> 
> 
> A very enjoyable performance overall with an intimate feel and some terrific supporting musicians - in particular a female violinist who comes out and plays a mean electric mandolin all while decked out in a black evening dress.



the vionlist is J'Anna Jacoby


info on her can be found in the net:


"Currently the fiddler and mandolin player for Rod Stewart, J'Anna Jacoby is a musician of mind-boggling versatility, virtuosity and creativity. She is equally comfortable in the studio, playing in an orchestra or on the Grand Ole Opry stage. J'Anna was the first female to win the Grand Masters Fiddling Championship and the second youngest national winner by just months.


A graduate of Interlochen Arts Academy, J'Anna also studied at the Vienna Conservatory of Music where she became fluent in German. She made the first of her many records and CDs when she was 11.


Widely sought because of her talent, flexibility and impeccable sight-reading, J'Anna has played in orchestras, recorded and toured with many artists including Michael Crawford, John Tesh, Tony Bennett, Glen Campbell, Shirley Bassie, Pam Tillis, Englebert Humperdink, Natalie Cole, George Benson, and Sir Bob Geldof. She plays with the Inland Empire, Riverside, Redlands and Crystal Cathedral Symphony Orchestras in Southern California.


When she is not touring with Rod Stewart, she works as a freelance musician in Southern California performing and recording a wide variety of styles that include classical, pop, rock, Celtic, country, jazz, Flamenco and TV and film soundtrac"



also the leggy blonde with the scottish pipe is now Rod Stewart's wife. Penny Lancaster. They have been together for 6 years and finally Rod proposed the marriage at Pairs' Eiffel Tower.


----------



## KOA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think having opera and general classical discussion would be fine in this thread, although you would probably get more attention starting a new thread as noted above. I think there used to be a classical concert DVD thread but it hasn't been active in a long time. Depending on whether you're out for sound quality or performance, one opera disk you can't go wrong with is Bergman's 1975 version of Mozart's *Magic Flute* (sung in Swedish of all things). PQ and SQ is not the best but the performance is very nice, and as an artistic interpretation it's top notch. It starts out as a filmed live performance and sort of morphs into an abstract film as it goes.
> 
> _Edited for typos_



Also check out Die Zauberflote
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Zauberf...?ie=UTF8&s=dvd


----------



## Yosh70

I just caught Styx with a youth symphony orchestra on HDNet.....looks and sounds very good.

The DVD is supposed to be released sometime this month.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just caught Styx with a youth symphony orchestra on HDNet.....looks and sounds very good.
> 
> The DVD is supposed to be released sometime this month.



I just watched this tonight and throughly enjoyed this performance. I didn't think there was a lull in the entire show! I have always liked Styx and own many of their CDs. The Y.S.O. added to the performance but was not center of attention musically. They basically filled in for what would have been keyboard effects mostly.

Unlike the Metallica DVD the songs didn't change drastically if that makes sense.

I would buy this on HDDVD/BRD in a heartbeat. The surround mix was great.

When I saw this advertised I wasn't too enthused because the lack of DeYoung and the orchestra gimmick, but this was produced top notch to say the least! Highly recommended to anyone who likes rock music with melody!Eric


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I hope its better than Styx's "Return To Forever" DVD. I love Styx and saw them twice in the 70s, but have always had trouble getting through their albums: too many formula songs at once!


"Return To Forever" was a notable show in that they managed to NOT rock out any of their songs,.







In fact they seemed to cut back the instrumentals here and there. Us progressive listeners used to support their musical arses, despite their formula sound.


So you have a band with 2 notable guitarists ( Shaw and that the original Styx writer/guitarist), and a 3rd studio guitarist, and then Dennis DYoung, whose written some nice keyboard riffs in his life .. and


I was so disappointed.


The guitarists' sang and threw in the minimal necessary playing, and turned the vocals up to drown out half their playing. How can they play "Miss America", with its aggressive guitar dominating the studio version of the same song, and not rock? Such potential, all wasted










And they had way too many players on the stage, when Dennis is doing that memorable keyboard piece in "Grand Illusion", it ain't memorable when everyone else in the band is pretending like they are playing as fast as they can.


God give me a Styx tribute band anyday










Ok sorry for my rant, hopefully they've come to their senses on this new HD show


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope its better than Styx's "Return To Forever" DVD. I love Styx and saw them twice in the 70s, but have always had trouble getting through their albums: too many formula songs at once!
> 
> 
> "Return To Forever" was a notable show in that they managed to NOT rock out any of their songs,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they seemed to cut back the instrumentals here and there. Us progressive listeners used to support their musical arses, despite their formula sound.
> 
> 
> So you have a band with 2 notable guitarists ( Shaw and that the original Styx writer/guitarist), and a 3rd studio guitarist, and then Dennis DYoung, whose written some nice keyboard riffs in his life .. and
> 
> 
> I was so disappointed.
> 
> 
> The guitarists' sang and threw in the minimal necessary playing, and turned the vocals up to drown out half their playing. How can they play "Miss America", with its aggressive guitar dominating the studio version of the same song, and not rock? Such potential, all wasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they had way too many players on the stage, when Dennis is doing that memorable keyboard piece in "Grand Illusion", it ain't memorable when everyone else in the band is pretending like they are playing as fast as they can.
> 
> 
> God give me a Styx tribute band anyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sorry for my rant, hopefully they've come to their senses on this new HD show



I can't comment on "Return To Forever" because I didn't see it but to answer some of your other points, first off there was nothing minimal about this performance. No "unplugged" songs at all. As a matter of fact I think they were trying to "show off" to the younger backing symphony orchestra. These were basically kids with amazing talent and they were not going to look "old" in their company IMO. As far as too many musicians on stage if you don't count the orchestra they had the minimal. 1 drummer, 1 bass player (until the encore), 1 keyboard player (not D DeYoung) and Tommy Shaw singin lead and doing some lead guitar. They did do a lot of their "formula" songs I have to say. But they stayed very true to the original recordings and sometimes surpassing them with the help of the orchestra and the Surround recording. But like I said in my last post they never went overboard by adding unnecessary strings and the sort like the Metallica DVD. Miss America was one of the highlights IMO! Shaw set it up by saying something like this is a song about a contest winner...and they completely rocked out from there. Again I think very true to the original release. Nothing wasted. I think you will like the keyboard player. He along with the band never speeded up any song. I was even thinking on one song near the end how slow he was playing because he was doing it behind his back yet the band was playing along perfectly. I wasn't expecting much from this show without Dennis but it surpassed my expectations 10 times over (old bands playing old songs usually suck!). This performance was fresh and very energetic thanks to the young people involved. Also there was 1 cover song (I don't want to give it away because it was so unexpected) and 2 new songs which were both good (one was a bit political). Check this one out you wont be disappointed!Eric


----------



## himey

In reading my post over there was actually 2 cover songs both outstanding and unexpected! I won't give either away...


----------



## FredProgGH

Wait, so this is basically Styx with Dennis DeYoung and James Young GONE!! That's my dream band!!














I may get this.

So, since both Pannozzo (sp?) bros are gone and Tommy Shaw wasn't an original member that means there are no original members of the band left. Weird...


Wait, Wiki says JY is still in the band. Oh well


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wait, so this is basically Styx with Dennis DeYoung and James Young GONE!! That's my dream band!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may get this.
> 
> So, since both Pannozzo (sp?) bros are gone and Tommy Shaw wasn't an original member that means there are no original members of the band left. Weird...
> 
> 
> Wait, Wiki says JY is still in the band. Oh well



One of the original brothers (bass player) comes out for the encores. JY is still in the band.


----------



## eiricd

great forum!!! I'm new here, but here are some of my favourites


Queen & Paul Rodgers - REturn of The Champions. STUNNING production on this one, a superb concert to


John Fogerty - the long road home - again, superb picture & sound


Queen - live at wembley; filmed in 86 but surpsingly good picture and sound for a 20 year old recording


Queen - again, - we will rock you. from montral in 81, the picture is stunning. the sound is good to, except that they have mixed the sound from both nights (the played to nights) but only used footage from one of them, which leads to some moments where picture and sound is out of synch (not many though)


Gary Moore & Friends - a tribute to phil lynott


The Who - Albert Hall 2000


Deep Purple - Pherihelion 2001 (shot somewehere in the US)


KISS - rock the nation


Roger Waters - in the flesh


from the top of my head


----------



## kevin j

Btw the Deep Purple Perihelion dvd was filmed in Sunrise Florida.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope its better than Styx's "Return To Forever" DVD.



Yes, that one sits in my rack unplayed but once.....not very inspiring to say the least.

But this new one I'm pretty sure will be taken out of its case a few times.


The whole performance was top notch, I was in awe of their drummer, Todd Sucherman, who showed no mercy for the skins.


When I first noticed the keyboard player, I thought, "thats not Dennis". But his voice sounded very familiar. After a couple of songs and the clincher "Criminal Mind", I was kind of surprised that is was Canadian singer/songwriter, Gowan.

But it all makes sense, he blends in really well.


No worries John, I think we can finally agree on this one when it hits the stores.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

No way, us agreeing?! Happy Turkey day.

Man the second dinner tonite was Sri Lanken, SPICY roast turkey and Jalopeno corn bread.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of the original brothers (bass player) comes out for the encores. JY is still in the band.



It could only have been the bass player (John Panozzo), and not the long, since deceased drummer (Chuck).


I'd like to know who that "3rd" guitarist is, though. If they were smart, they would've brought back the original 2nd guitarist, John Curelewski. I lost interest in the band to some extent after he departed and was replaced with Shaw (excepting the harder, J.Y. tunes), but really signed off as DeYoung's stuff got increasingly sappier.


----------



## Pronto Pup

It would be *GREAT* to see John Curelewski back in the band dueling with JY!!!


----------



## dmoeller17

word from p-nut is look for the 311 Day 06 DVD to release soon. Chad is doing lots of the audio mixing while HDNET was doing the video editing. should be good, hopefully anamorphic this time.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be *GREAT* to see John Curelewski back in the band dueling with JY!!!



Yeah - they we're definitely more of a Rock 'n' Roll band back then







. They did lose that dual guitar sound that they originally excelled in when he left. Actually, their vocal harmonizing just wasn't the same either. His voice fit in better with J.Y. & J.D.'s. They all sounded so similar.


Even though I do like some of their stuff after him (I can pretty much listen to anything but that "Babe"-type stuff - ack!), I'm perfectly content with just listening to their first 4 albums on Wooden Nickel, before they went more "corporate". Heck, even DeYoung rocked pretty good back then - his songs had much more of an "edge". They pretty much relegated J.Y. to the background after "Miss America", his last great rocker (at least that I'm aware of - I admit I've never heard a whole album of theirs since "Equinox" or "Grand Illusion").


----------



## Kevin Korom

If you like JY's rockers you should listen to "Half Penny, Two Penny" from Paradise Theater. It's a very close cousin to Miss America, and the hardest rocker on that album.


----------



## lateforwork

This past weekend I saw two music dvd's that I just loved. The first one wasn't live concerts but it was an entire compilation of Smashing Pumpkins videos. I didn't realize how creepy some of their video's were and then after that I watch live concert footage of Faith No More. I hadn't thought about them in so long. It was crazy, well Mike Patton was crazy.


----------



## airunz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lateforwork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This past weekend I saw two music dvd's that I just loved. The first one wasn't live concerts but it was an entire compilation of Smashing Pumpkins videos. I didn't realize how creepy some of their video's were and then after that I watch live concert footage of Faith No More. I hadn't thought about them in so long. It was crazy, well Mike Patton was crazy.




What was the name of the Faith No More dvd? Live at Brixton Academy You Fat B**tards?


----------



## mjburton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could only have been the bass player (John Panozzo), and not the long, since deceased drummer (Chuck)..



Actually, on the new DVD (and an HDNET show this last weekend) the concert "One With Everything - STYX & The Contemporary Youth Orchestra" has Chuck Panozzo on Bass Guitar for the final few songs of the set.


John was the Drummer, no longer with us.



If you like STYX, you'll love this show with the Contemporay Youth Orchestra backing up the classics, and a new Medley.


----------



## bgillyjcu

Oasis Live on INHD


its airing now and it was AWESOME on my HT.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjburton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, on the new DVD (and an HDNET show this last weekend) the concert "One With Everything - STYX & The Contemporary Youth Orchestra" has Chuck Panozzo on Bass Guitar for the final few songs of the set.
> 
> 
> John was the Drummer, no longer with us.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like STYX, you'll love this show with the Contemporay Youth Orchestra backing up the classics, and a new Medley.



You're right , of course. I stand corrected. I wasn't really thinking while I was typing.


----------



## nomad139

Here's what I've got & I love them all. Ranking them is difficult but here goes:


1. Pink Floyd Pulse (oh my!!!!!!!)

2. U2 @ Slane Castle (another oh my!!!)

3. Neil Young & Crazy Horse Rust Never Sleeps (classic Neil)

4. Red Hot Chili Peppers @ Slane (great concert all the way around)

5. James Taylor Pull Over (what an engaging performer)

6. U2 Rattle & Hum (ok, maybe not truly a concert DVD...)

7. Fleetwood Mac The Dance (a bit 'staged' but Buckingham is incredible)

8. Crosby Stills & Nash The Acoustic Concert (they still had it at that point)

9. Simon & Garfunkel @ Central Park (timeless stuff)

10. John Denver The Wildlife Concert (okay, I'm a bit of a homer here but I love Colorado)

11. Foo Fighters Everywhere But Home (a bit too much screaming over singing)

12. Barbra Streisand @ MGM (not really my taste, but can she ever sing!)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Every time I put in "Crosby Still Nash- The Acoustic Concert", i get disappointed with the audio.


Songs like "Wooden Ships" deserve a top quality production, not this sub-par recording


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Every time I put in "Crosby Still Nash- The Acoustic Concert", i get disappointed with the audio.
> 
> 
> Songs like "Wooden Ships" deserve a top quality production, not this sub-par recording



Have you listened to Crosby - Nash : Another Stony Evening on DVD-Audio. The sound quality is very good for the age and for being live. The banter between them between songs are funny as heck. They talk about Crosby being "sick" and the crowd looking like frogs. Great audio disc!Eric


----------



## JimKW

3. Neil Young & Crazy Horse Rust Never Sleeps (classic Neil)


Bought this recently and never even listened to it all the way through. IMO audio was too bad to get all the way through it. Sounded like static coming from my rear speakers. The performance by Neil was good, but that's about it. If you like Neil Young, you have to get Heart of Gold.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3. Neil Young & Crazy Horse Rust Never Sleeps (classic Neil)
> 
> 
> Bought this recently and never even listened to it all the way through. IMO audio was too bad to get all the way through it. Sounded like static coming from my rear speakers. The performance by Neil was good, but that's about it. If you like Neil Young, you have to get Heart of Gold.



Or Silver and Gold!


It is just him no band but it still rocks...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ugh, another Neil Young Concert where you watch him try to play 2 instruments and sing simultaneously? For 2 hours straight?


I had enough of that action with "Rust Never Sleeps". Hire a band Neil!


---------------------------


The only thing thats arguably worse, is when the band leader actually HAS a band, and still has to carry the whole show himself. Like watching Gilmour in "Pulse" where he has to sing both his parts and Roger Water's parts, and play that soaring guitar, and lead the band ... all work and no play for Gilmour!


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh, another Neil Young Concert where you watch him try to play 2 instruments and sing simultaneously? For 2 hours straight?



Don't like it? Then don't watch it!


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't like it? Then don't watch it!



Hey, now there's a concept!


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Andrew Lloyd Webber Masterpiece, Live from Bejing is pretty good. I am playing it now and my only complaint is the singers are mostly unknown to me and although good, could be better. The production is first class. Here is a link to the IMDb description:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0321224/ 


I picked up the DVD/CD set sometime ago and hadn't watched it completely before.


Chris


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't like it? Then don't watch it!



Fat chance with me


----------



## nomad139




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fat chance with me




Love that response!!!!! I know exactly what you mean.


I'm a huge Neil fan, so I disagree with him "getting a band". It's all part of taking him as he is.


As with almost any concert DVD, if you like the band, you are probably going to like the DVD. It takes a pretty amazing performance to make me want to watch a concert more than once for a performer who's music I don't really care for.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh, another Neil Young Concert where you watch him try to play 2 instruments and sing simultaneously? For 2 hours straight?
> 
> 
> I had enough of that action with "Rust Never Sleeps". Hire a band Neil!
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> The only thing thats arguably worse, is when the band leader actually HAS a band, and still has to carry the whole show himself. Like watching Gilmour in "Pulse" where he has to sing both his parts and Roger Water's parts, and play that soaring guitar, and lead the band ... all work and no play for Gilmour!



I'm with ya on the Pulse DVD (though I did enjoy that tour live) but I stand by my recommendation of the Silver and Gold DVD. Not many can pull off what Neil Young does and all the songs are new and fresh. None of his "classic rock" hits on this one.Eric


ps. So I take it you didn't like the "One Stony Evening" DVD-Audio because they didn't have a full band?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Not to take much from the rest of Floyd, because I hear that progressive music is very difficult to play. but sequencers and drums aint exactly front/center with this music.


I remember hearing some members of Jethro Tull say that playing on tour was about the most difficult thing they could imagine....


But look at Gilmour, where he has to get every bent guitar note more or less perfect ...or everyone will notice.


----------



## miester

I would highly recommend " The Who 2006 Tour" DVDs just got mine the other day. The picture quality and sound is excellent and it from the show that I went to which makes it even more special. You can get it from any city on there tour wich is great and kill bootleggers. Bought a bootleg of Axl's Guns and Roses at the JLC and it sucked. Maybe the bigger bands should do this to kill bootleggers I know Metallica did this for mp3's on there last tour and I was happy with this also. For people who saw The Who's last tour,are Who fans or just want to a good concert DVD I would recommend this.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fat chance with me



The thread is titled _"What are your personal favorite 2 concert DVD'S"_, not "_JohnR_in_la please critique everyone else's musical tastes and slam their favorite artists just so we all know what you don't like"_.










Your constant sniping at other peoples favorites gets old quick. And, quite frankly you've recommended crap that I wouldn't use to line the bottom of a bird cage. But that's cool. Everyone has different tastes. To each his own that is the path most here like to follow but you seem to like to get your little digs in just for good measure I guess.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Wrong thread Charlie ...


... but that aside, are you telling me, when you are considering a product, you dont search out criticisms? Do you only read the good reviews?


Because I've noticed that, when i look for the 1 naysayer, i discover as much about a product, as I do reading 5 positive reviews.


----------



## nomad139

Yup.


----------



## Rammitinski

Nothing wrong with criticism in this case - personally, I appreciate the diverse opinions (and that's all they are - opinions). But I do get tired of hearing every other band constantly getting compared to Pink Floyd here by the Congregation of The Church of Pink Floyd - Pastor: Roger Waters.


I think they were a great band too, but I actually WORSHIP none. They're just friggin' human beings.


I believe one's religion should be kept to oneself in a thread such as this














.


----------



## Rammitinski

(And if it ain't them, it's U2







.)


This thread is supposed to be about good concert DVD's anyway, not which bands anyone idolizes. Save that stuff for the dedicated threads on the particular bands where it really belongs.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with criticism in this case - personally, I appreciate the diverse opinions (and that's all they are - opinions). But I do get tired of hearing every other band constantly getting compared to Pink Floyd here by the Congregation of The Church of Pink Floyd - Pastor: Roger Waters.
> 
> 
> I think they were a great band too, but I actually WORSHIP none. They're just friggin' human beings.
> 
> 
> I believe one's religion should be kept to oneself in a thread such as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Can someone give me an "AMEN"?


Can I hear another "AMEN"?


I say "AMEN BROTHERS"


I am a huge PF fan too, but there is a lot of other great stuff out there too, much with much better PQ and AQ.


Speaking of religion, for the 'old timers' in the thread, I picked up Blind Faith, London Hyde Park 1969 last week and can't turn it off. Of course I always liked their stuff and to this day still play the first album on a regular basis.


This concert is marginal video quality (1.3:1) as you would expect for the time. They have done some serious rework on the audio to make it sound decent, although there are still a couple of spots where the tape must have been damaged and unworkable. This show is worth it just to see Winwood try to hit those high notes. That day was not his best effort, but it is fun to see the attempt. Clapton is buried in the back on stage and the camera could hardly find him most of the time. Some of the video of his guitar work doesn't match the audio, but who cares. Ginger Baker does a drum solo that helps you appreciate why he is regarded as one of the all time greats. Rick Grech does a terrific job on bass but since he was in the front by himself gets a lot more video time than he deserves compared to his companions. Still, from a historical standpoint this is a great show from 'back in the day'. It will never win any awards for PQ or AQ, but it could easily win one for historical content and great music.


----------



## digital desire

Thanks to everyone in this thread, I emptied all of my funny money (paypal) on ebay.

The first to arive was ( with my apologies to the poster above me!) was Lord Waters, and that DVD is awesome!

Have about 10 more on the way!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clapton......Some of the video of his guitar work doesn't match the audio, but who cares.



Kind of reminds me of Page in T.S.R.T.S.







.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

LOL the Church is perhaps a bit too vocal on this forum. I have more faults than 2 though, so I guess i should count my blessings











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This show is worth it just to see Winwood try to hit those high notes. That day was not his best effort, but it is fun to see the attempt.



When Winwood went solo he still had immense promise with that first album, haven't kept up with his works in recent years, but how is he doin' these days, anyone know?


----------



## Rammitinski

I think he may have a new album out, but I haven't heard any of it. Thought I saw it in an ad somewhere, though.


The last one was excellent. It was more of a return to the Traffic style (somewhat), and getting away from his more recent "pop" vein.


The Soundstage show he did a couple of years back was one of the best shows in the series' history. The band he has in it is great - super professional. They do all old Traffic (and one B.F.) songs, and a couple of newer ones, which are also excellent. If you haven't seen it, try to get ahold of it - I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mattg3

Van Morrison live at Montreaux-Two concerts for price of one filmed at Montreaux jazz festival,one in 1974 and one in 1980.The pq is fair but watchable but the dts sound is amazing.Cant figure out how material so old has been given a sound like this.The 1974 concert is a small four piece band and is very blues oriented with morrison playing sax,The 1980 show is more jazz oriented with a full band and two of the best horn players Ive ever heard.highly recommended


----------



## nomad139

Funny how much people laugh about the church or PF or U2, especially since I "worship" both... OK, too strong of words, but they're still my favorite two bands & thus, my favorite two concert DVDs. Count me as part of the faithful, I suppose. As long as they're not the kind you have to wind up on Sundays.


----------



## darryls

Hi, great thread. I got the U2 Dvd because of the posts here and it was great. Loved it. I have The Last Waltz on order with the Eagles Hell Freezes Over Dvd. Should be here tomorrow.


Now my question is which Pink Floyd dvd to order for the best PQ and SQ?


I got the concert Dvd fever bad now. lol


Thanks


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nomad139* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny how much people laugh about the church or PF or U2, especially since I "worship" both... OK, too strong of words, but they're still my favorite two bands & thus, my favorite two concert DVDs. Count me as part of the faithful, I suppose. As long as they're not the kind you have to wind up on Sundays.



Yeah, but it sounds like you were never taught how not to play the game







.


----------



## SDMF

I've been really enjoying 'Skin And Bones' by The Foo Fighters. I think I've watched it four times this week.....great concert DVD!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it sounds like you were never taught how not to play the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



No..."you had the whole damn thing all wrong "


-t


----------



## FredProgGH

Well, I don't think you should care if they groomed you for success.


----------



## ekb

So I bought Porcupine Tree : Arriving Somewhere... since it got rave reviews (AQ in particular) here from several different people. But I have to say that I'm really disappointed. The AQ is just down right bad. The problem is that its very very compressed and therefore sounds real 2D and unexciting.


I tried to figure why people thought that it sounds good. First, the DVD has mid-bass (deep bass is almost non-existent on concert DVDs) - many concert DVDs have almost no bass - this is good - but the level of that bass is way too high. I love bass and I'm probably even considered a bass freak, but it's just wrong on this DVD. Second, the 5.1 mix actually uses the surround channels for music rather than just audience applause. So that's good too IMO - although I guess a lot of people think that's just wrong. Third, you can hear the drums mic'd quite well - I find that most recordings burry the drums - but the quality of that drum recording/mix is poor since it doesn't sound close to real drums.


Anyway, I'm interested to hear which cuts are considered to be good on the DVD or which are the bands best, so that I can pay special attention to them. Because of the poor AQ, I find it too hard to sit and listen through the whole DVD.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDMF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been really enjoying 'Skin And Bones' by The Foo Fighters. I think I've watched it four times this week.....great concert DVD!



I'll have to check that out, David Grohl knows how to run a good band!

Do they do anything from the Nirvana era? Probably not, they are more likely to cover some 70s band, than play some of David's own Nirvana material...


They have another Concert DVD, which is a few years old, recorded in Toronto I believe, also pretty good (but older material). I loaned it out, and havent seen it since


----------



## SDMF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll have to check that out, David Grohl knows how to run a good band!
> 
> Do they do anything from the Nirvana era? Probably not, they are more likely to cover some 70s band, than play some of David's own Nirvana material...
> 
> 
> They have another Concert DVD, which is a few years old, recorded in Toronto I believe, also pretty good (but older material). I loaned it out, and havent seen it since



Yeah, there is some stuff from 15 or 16 years back that Dave wrote while in Nirvana. 'Marigold' is the seventh track and one of the best tracks, in my opinion. Before the encore, Dave goes into a 5 minute speech about how he ended up in Nirvana and some of the history behind the songs (i.e. 'Marigold' and 'Friend of a Friend' , trk. #19). There is a lot from 'In Your Honor' as well as a good mix of older Foo tracks including, 'Everlong', 'My Hero', and 'Big Me' to name a few.


Pat Smear plays with the band as well as Petra Haden, Drew Hester and Rami Jaffee. I didn't think I'd like an all acoustic Foo show, but this one is very well done. The 5.1 mix is outstanding!


'Everywhere But Home' is a good Foo DVD as well. I have the jewel case version in my collection.


----------



## JimKW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darryls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now my question is which Pink Floyd dvd to order for the best PQ and SQ.




I don't have any actual Pink Floyd concert DVD's, but my favorite concert of the ones I have (maybe 15 total) is Roger Waters "In The Flesh". They do quite a bit from "Dark Side of the Moon", "Wish You Were Here" and "The Wall". My wife plays it all the time too. She doesn't even turn the TV on, just listens to it. The sound is that good. I have a David Gilmore live DVD that is not half as good IMO.


----------



## pg_rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a David Gilmore live DVD that is not half as good IMO.



I would argue that the Gilmour In Concert disc is every bit as good from a PQ/SQ perspective, but couldn't be more different in content which is a good thing. As a whole it's probably not quite as entertaining as In The Flesh but, that said, it has some amazing moments that a true Floyd fan will die for. I defy you to not get goose bumps when he switches from acoustic to electric in the solos on Comfortably Numb!


----------



## deronmoped

I could not stand more then a few seconds of the David Gilmore In Concert DVD, what a waste of money. This guy is terrible, can not sing at all... "In The Flesh" is a million times better then what I saw of what David had to offer. Maybe at some point David stopped singing and it got better, but I played as much of it as I could stand.


Deron.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deronmoped* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could not stand more then a few seconds of the David Gilmore In Concert DVD, what a waste of money. This guy is terrible, can not sing at all... "In The Flesh" is a million times better then what I saw of what David had to offer. Maybe at some point David stopped singing and it got better, but I played as much of it as I could stand.
> 
> 
> Deron.



Are you a Pink Floyd fan or does David Gilmour's singing in the majority of songs turn you off?


----------



## deronmoped

Why do you ask if I'm a fan?


I popped the DVD in expecting it to be pretty good, going off the reviews I had read before buying it. The very first song I just sat there thinking who is this bum they dragged in off the street, the guy is unshaven, wearing something I would wear if I was going out to work on the car. Then he tried to sing, all I could think of is all the rejects that had been booted off American Idol because they were soooooo bad, he must of been one of them. So I skipped to the next song thinking that there must be other performers that could save this DVD, nope just more terrible singing, so I skipped to the next song, that was it, that was all I could stand.


I have run into this problem before, reviews not adding up. I now throw out any review by a fan of the performer, for the most part I find they can find little or no fault in the performance. The problem is the fans usually provide most of the feedback. I have yet to find a really good site for DVD concert reviews. Anyone know of one?


Deron.


----------



## FredProgGH

David Gilmour is one of the best voices in rock. If you don't like him that's fine- Aaron Neville is one of the best voices in music as well and I can't stand the guy- but don't try to say he can't sing like it's some kind of objective assessment.


----------



## Nachosgrande

Has anyone seen any of the Later With Jools Holland DVD compilations? He has a late night show in Europe that many popular British and European acts perform on.


There are quite a few listed on Amazon.com, looking for some feedback before I buy:


Later Best of 2000-2006

Later w/ Jools Holland 10 Years

Later, Louder

Later, Even Louder


----------



## Nachosgrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have any actual Pink Floyd concert DVD's, but my favorite concert of the ones I have (maybe 15 total) is Roger Waters "In The Flesh". They do quite a bit from "Dark Side of the Moon", "Wish You Were Here" and "The Wall". My wife plays it all the time too. She doesn't even turn the TV on, just listens to it. The sound is that good. I have a David Gilmore live DVD that is not half as good IMO.



Second that. In the Flesh is awesome. I saw that tour 3 times and the DVD really captures the live element.


----------



## maxman

Can't imagine what he thinks of Dylan!


----------



## R Johnson

Mahler Symphony #2

Lucerne Festival Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado, 2003


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't imagine what he thinks of Dylan!


----------



## darryls

Just watched The Eagles- Hell Freezes Over. Wow, that dvd rocks. I want to watch it again. The first DTS concert I have listened to, I had to turn the sub way down as it was just way to much bass for it. I think my neighbor was banging on the wall. I told him to "get over it."


I went with the Pink Floyd Pulse dvd and think I will order the In the Flesh one as well.


Want to find a concert with a big stage show like maybe KISS or AC/DC Black Sabbath . Al the lights and flames and stuff. I have 2 little kids 5 and 4 that I want to make rockers out of. lol


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deronmoped* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . Then he tried to sing, all I could think of is all the rejects that had been booted off American Idol because they were soooooo bad, he must of been one of them. So I skipped to the next song thinking that there must be other performers that could save this DVD, nope just more terrible singing, so I skipped to the next song, that was it, that was all I could stand.
> 
> 
> I have run into this problem before, reviews not adding up. I now throw out any review by a fan of the performer, for the most part I find they can find little or no fault in the performance.
> 
> Deron.



Denon try listening to it again, here is why. Gilmour is about the only Male vocalist who can sing high octaves, without sounding effeminate; furthermore his voice is silky smooth and compliments his guitarwork nicely.


But Denron, you gotta give it a chance... this is one outstanding disk. Listen to how Gilmour replaces the bass guitar with 2 classical instruments, it really freshens up some of that old Floyd.


If you really want to give his voice a chance, listen to that French song he sings in the first set, its one of my favorite vocal pieces ...


And also, watch that man play that guitar, this is one stellar recording...


----------



## FredProgGH

Hehe, I'll say one thing- while I don't agree with Deron's assessment of Gilmour's talents at all it still does my heart good to see such a vocal heretic against the Church Of Floyd- shine on, you crazy diamond!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nachosgrande* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen any of the Later With Jools Holland DVD compilations? He has a late night show in Europe that many popular British and European acts perform on.
> 
> 
> There are quite a few listed on Amazon.com, looking for some feedback before I buy:
> 
> 
> Later Best of 2000-2006
> 
> Later w/ Jools Holland 10 Years
> 
> Later, Louder
> 
> Later, Even Louder



Who cares?


If it ain't in any way related to Pink Floyd, then I'm not interested














.


----------



## mattg3

I care and older Jools Holland shows have been on Comcast on demand for months and they are great.Lots of diverse acts in one huge studio and lots of interviews and everyone plays live.Each month a new selection of shows appears.Not sure what his show looks like now as is represented on the dvd but anyone with enough class to put the late Arthur Lee and Love on needs to be seen.


----------



## deronmoped

OK


I put the David Gilmore DVD back in to give it another try. I could not help it but I started laughing as he tried to sing "shine... then I just went on coughing and laughing, sorry just getting over a cold.


Reminded me though of why I was so let down, his guitar playing without the singing was awesome, why did he have to open his mouth and ruin it all. I guess he could have left the singing to someone with a killer voice, but that probably would have pissed off the die hard PF fans, but then again is he trying to sell DVD's to just die hard fans or to a wider audiance?


So John I will have to still say that this guys singing sucks big time.


Deron.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I will just politely disagree and say I think that concert has David Gilmour's voice at its absolute best. Did you listen to the French language song?


----------



## PWRobinson

OK... So the PF Disciples are going to be disappointed, but the U-2 junkies might have their Bono passion satiated to some extent.


Here's the URL with the concerts coming up on HDNet:

http://www.hd.net/op_concertseries.html 


Happy Holidays!


Oh yeah, IMHO the FF's Sticks and Bones IS primo!


----------



## darryls

The last waltz.


Is my dvd bad or it the encoding not right with it. I got singing coming out of the rear channels when it should be the front and center. The eagles work great as do all other dvds. I could only listen to like 3 songs, great songs but the mix turned me off.


Are all the The last waltz Dvds like this? Singing out the rear when it plain to see it should be the front or center channel.


Thanks


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darryls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The last waltz.
> 
> 
> Is my dvd bad or it the encoding not right with it. I got singing coming out of the rear channels when it should be the front and center. The eagles work great as do all other dvds. I could only listen to like 3 songs, great songs but the mix turned me off.
> 
> 
> Are all the The last waltz Dvds like this? Singing out the rear when it plain to see it should be the front or center channel.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Very odd. My copy of "The Last Waltz" works correctly and beautifully.


----------



## maxman

Mine is fine also.


----------



## darryls

Hi, thanks I will take this one back "The Last Waltz" and get it replaced.


Thank you!


Edit: Turns out it is a bootleg dvd I got on Ebay. I got a full refund.


----------



## mdrums

Some of my favorite Concert DVD's are:

Earthe Wind and Fire- the one that aired on PBS call in show a few years ago. Nice picture and incredilbe sound.

Eagles Hell Freezes over

Steeley Dan- awesome sound and a bass drum sound to really test your sub's punch. PQ is a little dark but still good

Eric Clapton Crossroads Concert

Journey live in Las Vegas


I have been looking for a great sounding hard rock DVD. Other than the sound a picture from Metallics Cunning Stunts I can't find a thing. All the AC/DC, Aerosmith and so on is horrible sounding.


I just got the new 3 Door Down live DVD from Monster Cable and the sound is OK but they forgot to mix in the bass player! Seriously there is no bass player to hardly be heard! WTF? The bass drum sounds good but the drummer toms are very dull sounding and mixed really low. there is a lot of picture and sound sync problems too.


----------



## maxman

If you like guitar, try G3 Live in Denver. Satriani, Vai & Malmsteen. Awesome!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffenk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked this up yesterday and what a great surprise. Performs all the old Supertramp hits from a concert in MOntreal in June of this year. Just him and a guy on sax. Recorded in HD with great 5.1 sound. You could see he was having a ball performing all the old songs again and for just two guys using only keyboards, sax and 12-string guitar it was a fantastic show. I'd highlyrecommend it. THere is also 90 minutes of extras (interviews, back stage pass etc) which I haven't gotten to yet !



I just got this. Overall it's pretty good and worth getting. I like that Hodgson was faithful to the original sound. His keyboards and guitar sound just like the original recordings. But it's not great because I really miss the sound of the whole band - the complete lack of drums is sorely missing. Its AQ is OK when cranked up - but a little too compressed when listening at moderate levels.


Ed


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

This is right up my alley. I too have more music related DVD's than movies. Many great discs have been talked about. I can confirm that the Roger Waters - In The Flesh DVD is awesome. The new Judas Priest DVD from Budokan is great too. The Who at Royal Albert Hall and The Isle of Wight. Gov't Mule - The Deepest end CD/DVD set and Rising Low. Metallica - Cunning Stunts. The Zep DVD is the best. Joe Bonnamassa at Rockpalast. Rory Gallagher at Rockpalast and Montreux Jazz Festival. I could go on and on and on....


----------



## kezug

I really wish there was a good The Doors concert DVD. I have not seen or heard of any DVD material for The Doors. Does anything exist that I am not aware of?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really wish there was a good The Doors concert DVD. I have not seen or heard of any DVD material for The Doors. Does anything exist that I am not aware of?



Live at the Hollywood Bowl. I own the Laser Disc but not the DVD. I remember it sounding very good on LD.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really wish there was a good The Doors concert DVD. I have not seen or heard of any DVD material for The Doors. Does anything exist that I am not aware of?



There is a DVD of the Europe Tour in 1968 called, "The Doors live in Europe 1968" oddly enough !! Came out in 2004.

It's about an hour long and has Grace Slick and Paul Kantner reminiscing inbetween songs about Morrison and the Doors. Jeffereson Airplane was touring with the Doors. It's part documentary part concert but does have a few performances and Jim swings from being totally drugged-out of control to pure joy to watch. Some of the tunes..Light my fire -- Love me two times -- Back door man -- Spanish caravan -- Hello I love you -- When the music's over -- Unknown soldier -- Light my fire (II) -- Five to one -- Alabama song.


There is also "The Doors collection" which has some outtakes and performances and newer material by the surviving members. Never seen it.


-t


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Live at the Hollywood Bowl. I own the Laser Disc but not the DVD. I remember it sounding very good on LD.



Did they perform without a bass player?


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did they perform without a bass player?



If it's the show I'm thinking of, absolutely. I don't recall ever seeing them with an actual bass guitar player live except _possibly_ doing Touch Me on some tv show (Ed Sullivan????) and I think they were miming.


----------



## thebeatles67

The song "Touch Me" was performed live on the Smothers Brothers TV Show with the orchestra. It is indeed live. The Doors only performance on the Ed Sullivan show came in 1967 when they performed 'Light My Fire " and "People Are Strange" live-no lip sync. The 'Light My Fire" performance is available on the Sullivan DVD boxset but not "People Are Strange". They did rerun many Sullivan performances on the Disney TV channel a few years back and the clip of "People Are Strange" was shown. Also a recommendation the new cd/dvd boxset of all the Doors studio albums that was released a couple of months ago--"Perception"--has a few nice Doors videos--a rare studio rehearsal of "Crawling King Snake" from LA in 1970 among them. Also a nice video version of The End and Unknown Soldier unavailable anywhere else. Recommended.


----------



## FredProgGH

Cool- thanks for the clarification. But there was a bass player in the Touch Me clip, right???


----------



## ekb

I should probably know this - but I don't. The Doors didn't have a bass player? What was used for bass?


Ed


----------



## kevin j

They used the foot pedals from the keyboards to produce the bass.


----------



## ekb

Just in case readers here don't look at the audio theory forum - there is another mention of the "loudness" problem. Here's the link. I mention it in this thread because this is the reason why most of our concert DVDs SOUND SO BAD. The first post has a link to the poster's article and that article has some good links in it. I especially liked the "You Tube" link that demonstrates the problem.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Its true that many bands and and their managers ( most radio bands) have built their sound around this, but the choice will always be there, and not all bands choose it, and nor for every recording. Because the choice is there, we dont need to jump off a birdge just yet










Also, amplified shows have always had this "problem", and a harried soundman in the middle of a major live performance will often be delighted when he can get all the sources even; is it a problem that everyone in the audience can hear all the parts? Who knows...


I'm generally delighted with many of the recordings; no they aren't studio, but live electric shows never have been for the most part. Acoustic is a different story, that has always been the land of great recordings. Hmmm ... acoustic tends to sound pretty good on concert DVD too ....


I have an idea. The radio and TV stations should do ALL the compressing to boost airplay, leaving the original recording uncompressed


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They used the foot pedals from the keyboards to produce the bass.



Actually, if we're going to get real technical (and I'm the keyboard geek to do it!!), Ray Manzarek used a really rare little keyboard called the Fender Rhodes Piano Bass and played it with his left hand. it was a sawed off fender Rhodes electric piano with only the low notes.











You can see it on his left on top of the Farfisa organ in this pic (it has the identical silver sparkle top to the one above):










You can definitely hear it on the first album. I'm not enough of a fan to know when but at some point they started using session bass players on the albums but I _think_ live they pretty much stuck with the keyboard bass, apart from special things like the Smothers' show.


----------



## Beeswax

The Cat Empire DVD


----------



## spectralman

Forgive me if this has already been discussed, but how is the AQ/PQ on the new Robin Trower concert DVD? Any comments John, Ed, et al?


----------



## wojtek

"Live Roadrunning" by Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris - 2006.


Unbelievably good.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wojtek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Live Roadrunning" by Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris - 2006.
> 
> 
> Unbelievably good.



Yes - I picked this up last week. I can't say I've listed or watched "critically" yet to mentioned audio/video quality. But I really like the songs (which for me accounts for 90% of my enjoyment).


I'm not a country music person, not by a long shot. But somehow Knopfler makes it okay that I like this


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wojtek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Live Roadrunning" by Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris - 2006.
> 
> 
> Unbelievably good.



Is the whole DVD the both of them? Is it all country(ish)?


Knopfler is one of my favorites and Harris is one of my least favorites!


Ed


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the whole DVD the both of them? Is it all country(ish)?
> 
> 
> Knopfler is one of my favorites and Harris is one of my least favorites!
> 
> 
> Ed



I would say maybe 1/2 is country(ish)







. But like I said, I don't like country and really like this recording. There is some fiddle and some of it rocks. I'm sure you can listen to snippets at Amazon or other places to get a better feel.


Oh, and most of the songs have them trading vocals. A couple feature vocals of one or the other.


----------



## radical68

BLACK CROWES Freak'n'roll... Into The Fog DVD AND (Blu-ray Disc) great picture mix and sounds.


U2 VERTIGO TOUR


MADONNA ALL


----------



## wojtek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the whole DVD the both of them? Is it all country(ish)?
> 
> 
> Knopfler is one of my favorites and Harris is one of my least favorites!
> 
> 
> Ed



It's worth it just for Knopfler.


Some of the most understated, minimalistic vocals on Sonny Liston and Romeo and Juliet you'll hear from him.


Just great.


But there is a good slug of country on this DVD.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wojtek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's worth it just for Knopfler.



Maybe yes. He's just so good. But I did hear a song with Harris on the radio and it was pretty hard to take.


> Quote:
> . . . and Romeo and Juliet you'll hear from him.



So he does this Dire Straits song? Amazon doesn't even list songs for DVDs. It also does not have samples for DVDs.


> Quote:
> Just great.
> 
> 
> But there is a good slug of country on this DVD.



You've got to wonder how the lead from Dire Straits can have such a strong country flavour now. Anyway, lots of "great DVD" comments - but nobody explicitly commented on the audio. Is it first class? Does it suffer from loudness?


Ed


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it suffer from loudness?



Huh? 'Splain yourself!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huh? 'Splain yourself!



I used the term "loudness" because I've seen it so many times now that I know that it's legit and not too obscure. But it really boils down to a LOT of COMPRESSION (ie audio dynamics vs digital bit space). With lots of compression, you can have the average audio at a high digital level since you don't need headroom. It happens for the dumbest reasons and the end result is that the audio is absolutely horrible. MOST OF OUR CONCERT DVDS SUFFER FROM THIS. Follow the link from my post #2224 in this thread - the YouTube demo there is good. Also look at this thread to learn more about it : http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=loudness 


Ed


----------



## Ezekiel 4:12

Can anybody say if PULSE is Better than In The Flesh, or vice versa?


----------



## nomad139

Totally subjective... Who do you prefer -- Roger Waters or David Gilmore? I don't own In the Flesh, but I've heard it is great. I own Pulse and call it wonderful. Which branch of the Church do you sit with?


----------



## Ezekiel 4:12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nomad139* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Totally subjective... Who do you prefer -- Roger Waters or David Gilmore? I don't own In the Flesh, but I've heard it is great. I own Pulse and call it wonderful. Which branch of the Church do you sit with?




hehe, too true. Lemmie put it this way, Gilmore has the voice while Waters has the lyrical ability. I'm largely looking for which one is better PQ and AQ and also if In The Flesh is on the same level as Pulse with regard to showmanship.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

In The Flesh has a much better audio quality than Pulse.


Its essentially a very good stereo recording, with LFE and ambience added.


----------



## Ezekiel 4:12

Another question. I'm sitting at home watching Korn on INHD and i'm curious: Is there a superb hard rock dvd out there?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In The Flesh has a much better audio quality than Pulse.
> 
> 
> Its essentially a very good stereo recording, with LFE and ambience added.




Thanks, looks like i'll be buying both dvd's then


----------



## outlier2

I own both and prefer "In the Flesh" but both are great. I would recommend getting both if you are a fan of the material.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezekiel 4:12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another question. I'm sitting at home watching Korn on INHD and i'm curious: Is there a superb hard rock dvd out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, looks like i'll be buying both dvd's then



I liked the Korn much more than I thaught I would. I can't stand that newer song "Twisted Transistor" but this live concert was way more than that crappy song. Even the Floyd remake was good live (absolutely hate the radio version). I watched it on INHD also so the editing sucked especally the last song! Good concert overall. If I remember right JohnR reviewed the DVD a while back and he also liked it.


also I liked the In The Flesh better than Pulse but you will have to judge for yourself.Eric


----------



## SDMF

I agree that 'In The Flesh' is an overall better recorded DVD. However, I enjoy it more for Bramhall and White's contribution to the recording. Roger is a great musician, but Doyle and Snowy are awesome on this disc, IMO.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You've got to wonder how the lead from Dire Straits can have such a strong country flavour now.



?


Knopfler has always had some pretty strong country leanings. It's pretty strong in D.S.'s 1st album. And I think it pops up occasionally in his solo stuff.


In fact, I've always sort of thought of him as somewhat of an English hillbilly. Well, a half English - half Hungarian Jewish hillbilly anyway







.


Now that I remember, he had a side project/band called the (something-or-other) Hillbillies a few years back, if I'm not mistaken.


He even did an excellent duet album years ago with Chet Atkins (which I actually have). It's sort of a combination of their guitar stylings, recorded with a "Smooth Jazz" production sound (it came out when that genre was at it's "peak" - around the late '80's - very early '90's maybe). Sounds like it would be somewhat odd, but it's actually really good listening. They are after all, both pretty darned good guitarists.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> He even did an excellent duet album years ago with Chet Atkins (which I actually have). It's sort of a combination of their guitar stylings, recorded with a "Smooth Jazz" production sound (it came out when that genre was at it's "peak" - around the late '80's - very early '90's maybe). Sounds like it would be somewhat odd, but it's actually really good listening. They are after all, both pretty darned good guitarists.



I have this one as well, and have always really enjoyed it. I also have all of the old Dire Straits CD's and the DVD-A's of Sailing to Philadelphia and Shangrila, so I guess you might say I've always been a big fan of his.










Anyway, based on the comments here, I just ordered the new DVD even though I wish he would have done it without Harris.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have this one as well, and have always really enjoyed it. I also have all of the old Dire Straits CD's and the DVD-A's of Sailing to Philadelphia and Shangrila, so I guess you might say I've always been a big fan of his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, based on the comments here, I just ordered the new DVD even though I wish he would have done it without Harris.



Do you realize that there are 2 Dire Straits DVDs and 1 Mark Knopfler out already?


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you realize that there are 2 Dire Straits DVDs and 1 Mark Knopfler out already?
> 
> 
> Ed



No, can you provide some brief reviews?


----------



## Ezekiel 4:12

Hows the light show in In The Flesh. Does it compare to Pulse?


----------



## Scott Tucker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezekiel 4:12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hows the light show in In The Flesh. Does it compare to Pulse?



I would say Pulse was more flashy. Flesh was more subdued and theatrical. Like others have said they are both awesome. I personally prefer In the Flesh better.


Scott


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, can you provide some brief reviews?



I can provide a brief review but I haven't watched these in a while and so my memory is faded. The disks were never a big release in the US because they seem to be Canadian releases. I do see them on Amazon though. One of the Dire Straits is pretty much all old music videos - like they used to show on MTV. The other is an old concert - I think - I really would have to review this. The picture quality and audio quality on both is poor and a large reason why I don't watch these more often. Normally I'd say it's not worth getting these DVDs. But I'm a big Dire Straits fan and since their music is so incredibly good, both these disks are a must get. I do get pleasure from hearing the *music* on these disks as opposed to my usual mode of getting pleasure from hearing quality audio from concert DVDs.


The quality of the picture and audio on the Mark Knopfler disk is much better than the Dire Straits. He's solo (with a band) on the disk - ie not with Harris or Atkins etc... The music is different than Dire Straits and so it's a bit of a disappointment for me. But it's not country either. Seems to have a Celtic or Irsh flavour. Several of the songs are quite good. Overall worth getting if you are a fan.


And finally, the best Mark Knopfler that I own has got to be Brothers in Arm on Concert for Monserat. But I recall that one of the Dire Straits and the Kopfler DVDs also have this song and it's very interesting to hear all 3 versions.


Ed


----------



## ekb

Regarding Flesh vs Pulse: I my mind there is no comparison - audio quality is critically important for my enjoyment - and Flesh is head and shoulders better in terms of audio quality. So if I had to own only one then it would clearly be Flesh.


But of course the content also has its place and if you are a Pink Floyd fan then Pulse is certainly a disk worth owning. Just don't expect great audio.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezekiel 4:12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hows the light show in In The Flesh. Does it compare to Pulse?



Well as you might guess, Waters doesnt have the big budget amazing show that Pink Floyd was able to afford.


He makes up for it by making his show more human.... For example, during a synthesiser solo, he sits down with most of the band at a card table, they play a hand of poker and each take a shot of whiskey. How's that for a light show?










All of Water's shows have a huge movie playing behind the band, and aside from some cool lasers, the movie is facinating.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can provide a brief review but I haven't watched these in a while and so my memory is faded. The disks were never a big release in the US because they seem to be Canadian releases. I do see them on Amazon though. One of the Dire Straits is pretty much all old music videos - like they used to show on MTV. The other is an old concert - I think - I really would have to review this. The picture quality and audio quality on both is poor and a large reason why I don't watch these more often. Normally I'd say it's not worth getting these DVDs. But I'm a big Dire Straits fan and since their music is so incredibly good, both these disks are a must get. I do get pleasure from hearing the *music* on these disks as opposed to my usual mode of getting pleasure from hearing quality audio from concert DVDs.
> 
> 
> The quality of the picture and audio on the Mark Knopfler disk is much better than the Dire Straits. He's solo (with a band) on the disk - ie not with Harris or Atkins etc... The music is different than Dire Straits and so it's a bit of a disappointment for me. But it's not country either. Seems to have a Celtic or Irsh flavour. Several of the songs are quite good. Overall worth getting if you are a fan.
> 
> 
> And finally, the best Mark Knopfler that I own has got to be Brothers in Arm on Concert for Monserat. But I recall that one of the Dire Straits and the Kopfler DVDs also have this song and it's very interesting to hear all 3 versions.
> 
> 
> Ed



Ed, thanks for your straight-forward reviews. I wish there would have been some top-notch audio captured during one of their concerts when they were playing as a group. I just loved their sound and Knopfler's guitar work, but unfortunately I never saw them live.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezekiel 4:12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hows the light show in In The Flesh. Does it compare to Pulse?



The show in Pulse is *a lot* more prevalent then In The Flesh, to the point, for me, it's distracting. Is it better? I haven't even considered it. I buy concert DVD's for the music. In fact after the first viewing, for subsequent viewings I don't even turn on my projector. I route the video to a little 5" TV I have in my rack and just listen.


While I like Pulse, I like In The Flesh, significantly more.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The show in Pulse is *a lot* more prevalent then In The Flesh, to the point, for me, it's distracting. Is it better? I haven't even considered it. I buy concert DVD's for the music. In fact after the first viewing, for subsequent viewings I don't even turn on my projector. I route the video to a little 5" TV I have in my rack and just listen.
> 
> 
> While I like Pulse, I like In The Flesh, significantly more.



I agree fully!


I would only add that light shows are hard to capture on video. It is more of a "you had to be there" experience.


----------



## deronmoped

Elvis Costello And The Imposters


I ran into this DVD last night at Circuit City, had always liked a few of his songs and I even bought a album way back when he was alot more popular. Decent price at $14.00 out the door, got it home and read some reviews here and on the net, the reviews said it was pretty good. Well I threw it in just to watch a few songs before I went to bed, ended up watching the whole thing. This DVD just went for it, no messing around, just a really good rock and roll show, till it got to Emmylou Harris and then there was three OK country songs, then back to the rock and roll. The show was done in front a small audiance, with plenty of feedback from them, this was nice as I have not seen many concerts done this way. Elvis sounded like I remembered him, the rest of the band looked like they were having a good time.


Video quality on my 9" CRT on a 161" screen was real good for a concert video, the blacks looked great as it was a darker concert, colors looked good and I could see nothing worng with the video.


The Audio was pretty good, better then some concerts I have listened to, this probably had to do with the venue.


Overall the the DVD is towards the top of my concert video collection, better then most concerts I have but not as good as some killer ones.


Elvis fan or not this concert is very fun and at times feels like you are there.


----------



## mattg3

I own this Elvis costello dvd and love it.The special features ride around with elvis is also great.Wonder if anyone has seen the new Costello dvd based on concert for river in reverse cd?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree fully!
> 
> 
> I would only add that light shows are hard to capture on video. It is more of a "you had to be there" experience.



Except that one moment during the guitar solo before "Amused To Death"on "Flesh", where the screen scene transforms around an eclipse, and I swear your not sure if your watching an effect, or the band, or the movie ...


pretty intense light show, for a DVD


----------



## pg_rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... For example, during a synthesiser solo, he sits down with most of the band at a card table, they play a hand of poker and each take a shot of whiskey.



As much as I LOVE all thing PF/Gilmour/Waters, that was truly the corniest thing I've ever seen in my life. So staged, so not spontaneous... kinda sad really. Everything else about the show is perfect though (well, except maybe the cheesy dancing by the backup singers).


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Respectfully, you dont get it then. This is a recurring theme throughout Roger's stuff, and it is so-o-o-o Roger. On his new DSOTM tour, while the crowds file in, they show a guy drinking whiskey and smoking in bed, for literally 20 minutes










Listen to "Paranoid Eyes" 3 times tonite, and call the doctor in the morning.


Ok this is my last PF post for 1 month


----------



## FredProgGH

Bowie did that in '83 or something.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bowie did that in '83 or something.



I remember a Bowie show around 1983 when after intermission rather than turning the lights down and creating a frenzy he and the band casualy came back on stage and started jamming with the lights fully on. At first the crowd thaught it was just roadys...finally we figured it out and rocked with him with the lights on.


----------



## lexa695

I just picked up Queen live at Wembley Arena. DTS 5.1 as well as DD (both sound really good) and a great performance.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezekiel 4:12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another question. I'm sitting at home watching Korn on INHD and i'm curious: Is there a superb hard rock dvd out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, looks like i'll be buying both dvd's then



Check out the new Black Label Society - Doom Troopin' DVD.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezekiel 4:12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anybody say if PULSE is Better than In The Flesh, or vice versa?



I have both and prefer the Roger Waters DVD. I think it sounds better and I like the track list better. Pulse does have a much better stage show though.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up Queen live at Wembley Arena. DTS 5.1 as well as DD (both sound really good) and a great performance.



Yea this performance is a 10,and the sound/video is suprisingly good ( for the period). Theres 4 Queen DVDs. "We Will Rock You" is the weakest, even though it was shot in something akin to IMAX.


Wembley is definitely the best vintage Queen DVD out there.


Queen with Paul Rogers is _very_ refreshing though, as Brian May's guitar becomes the primary star of the show, and Paul Roger's deep voice adds some serious testasterone to a band that could occasionally use some







.


Queen fans should really buy or rent" Live at Wembley" and "Queen with Paul Rogers" both.


----------



## steelhrd

A little off topic but a friend whom i can no longer contact gave me a Phyllis hyman live in japan dvd. He also had a lot of old r and b concert footage from overseas sources. I would like to purchase some of these. Does anybody know where I can on the net. Alicia keys unplugged and anything Monster concert dvd


----------



## superklye

I own a number of concert/music DVDs...


Rage Against the Machine - Live at the Grand Olympic Theater

Korn - Deuce

Foo Fighters - Everywhere But Home

Queen - We Will Rock You

Nirvana - Live! Tonight! Sold Out!!

Pearl Jam - Touring Band 2000

Pearl Jam - Live at the Showbox

Pearl Jam - Live at the Garden

Oasis - Definitely Maybe

Nine Inch Nails - Halo 17: and all that could have been



All of them are awesome discs with Foo Fighters being on that really stands out. The PQ is phenomenal and the sound is some of the best I've ever heard. Plus, it's absolutely loaded with extras.


The PJ discs are great if you're a fan of them. I used to be huge into PJ, but now I don't think I'll ever listen to them again. I was really disappointed with Live at the Garden. I felt there were so many awesome shows from the 2003 tour and even the show in NY they chose had one of the blandest and most uninspired setlists of the tour.










Nirvana - Live! Tonight! Sold Out!! Is AWESOME! It's a direct DVD transfer of the VHS...they say it was digitally remastered, but even if it wasn't: I don't care. That's the first music DVD I ever watched (and the first band I ever really loved) and to watch it again after watching the VHS so many times it doesn't work anymore, it was awesome. One of the best music DVDs ever made.










Finally, my absolute favorite of the bunch is the NIN DVD. AATCHB is the best concert DVD I've ever seen. It truly captures the chaos of a NIN show with an awesome setlist when the band was at its highest up to that point. After seeing them 10 times this last year, I absolutely cannot wait for the new (HD) DVD coming out on 2/27...it's going to blow every other concert DVD away and likely will be THE HD DVD to use in order to show off not only the PQ of HD DVD, but the sound quality of the discs.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superklye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally, my absolute favorite of the bunch is the NIN DVD. AATCHB is the best concert DVD I've ever seen. It truly captures the chaos of a NIN show with an awesome setlist when the band was at its highest up to that point. After seeing them 10 times this last year, I absolutely cannot wait for the new (HD) DVD coming out on 2/27...it's going to blow every other concert DVD away and likely will be THE HD DVD to use in order to show off not only the PQ of HD DVD, but the sound quality of the discs.



I guess you really have to like NIN to feel this way. To me, they just sound like a lot of noise and screaming, and this is from someone who grew up listening to Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Deep Purple, and Led Zep.


----------



## superklye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you really have to like NIN to feel this way. To me, they just sound like a lot of noise and screaming, and this is from someone who grew up listening to Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Deep Purple, and Led Zep.



Well, to me Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and Deep Purple sound like a bunch of noise and screaming.










To each their own.


----------



## Pronto Pup

I'm into old school rock and not a fan of Nine Inch Nails (or other bands of this genre) at all. However, a friend insisted I watch "And All That Could Have Been".


From the disc menus, to the look of the band, to the performance, everything about this DVD is imaginative, inovative, high quality and extreme!


See it if you can...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you really have to like NIN to feel this way. To me, they just sound like a lot of noise and screaming, and this is from someone who grew up listening to Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Deep Purple, and Led Zep.



The snot-nosed 17 year old-kids kids in their hopped up Civics are emminently more qualified to judge modern metal, than us old fogeys. Remember how RIGHT we were at their age?


So if we dont like it, the problem aint the music, its us. And I mean that with all seriousness.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The snot-nosed 17 year old-kids kids in their hopped up Civics are emminently more qualified to judge modern metal, than us old fogeys. Remember how RIGHT we were at their age?
> 
> 
> So if we dont like it, the problem aint the music, its us. And I mean that with all seriousness.



It seems to me that an awful lot of "young kids" where I work prefer the "old music". Not to say that all new music is bad, but I really do believe that as a whole, music from the 60's and 70's was beter than what's happening today. I don't think that there even is a concept of "super groups" anymore.


Ed


----------



## nomad139

I have to agree with JohnR. With few exceptions, kids have to be more in tune with today's metal. I can like recent metal songs, but that doesn't make me a true fan, the way I was for Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, etc.


That doesn't make the metal from my time & before "bad" (or the more recent music after 'my time' for that matter). Kids today listen to a lot of older music because much of it was good & still is. As for super-groups of today... Angels & Airwaves is an example of how it still happens. Okay, maybe not at the same level...


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superklye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, to me Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and Deep Purple sound like a bunch of noise and screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own.



Listen to Priest's older stuff like "Sad Wings of Destiny" and "Stained Class" - way darker and more intricate and involving than their simpler, later, more accessable stuff. They sound like they must be classicly trained.


Even if it's not your cup of tea, you've still gotta appreciate it. It's some of the best Heavy Metal ever produced.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up Queen live at Wembley Arena. DTS 5.1 as well as DD (both sound really good) and a great performance.



I always wondered - how, in concert, did they re-create the 20,000 background harmony voices - all Freddie Mercury - that they had in all of their studio recordings?


Tapes?


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I always wondered - how, in concert, did they re-create the 20,000 background harmony voices - all Freddie Mercury - that they had in all of their studio recordings?
> 
> 
> Tapes?



In reality, they have excellent harmony live. Nearly like the studio.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superklye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, to me Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and Deep Purple sound like a bunch of noise and screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own.



Hey, I can see calling some Priest and Black Sabbath noise, but Deep Purple? That is classic metal done by some of the best rock muscians of there time. I would put Blackmore and Gillian up against any guitarist or vocalist playing todays stuff.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They have no stage presence in my opinion. You could use cardboard cutouts and play tapes behind them and get the same effect.
> 
> If one of them moves, it's due to a muscle contraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what people like from the Eagles DVD's are the quality of the video and audio. I'll give them that.
> 
> 
> -t



Watching guys move doesn't do much for me anyway, the performances and audio/video quality are all I like about the two Eagles concert DVD's I have. I love the Diana Krall concert DVD's, but again she isn't doing a whole lot other than performing. She is much more interesting to watch doing nothing than the Eagles are, at least for me.


Chris


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought *The Who: LatRAH* was a great show as well- EXCEPT for the guest performances, which were mostly pointless and forgettable. Get beyond that and it's easily the best post-Moon performance captured on video.



Tommy Live is also pretty good stuff.


----------



## Howaryuh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have it. If you are a fan it's great. It's not great video or audio, but what it documents is important and big fans will dig it...rent it first.



Thank you BOSE501. And yeah, I have a 20yr. old pair of 301's for my rears that I would be hard pressed to part with....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you need to watch that Who dvd again. Great audio and video and an inspired performance was what I remember.



I always cringe when I see someone say that The Who Live at Royal Albert Hall has great audio. It suffers extremely from the loudness (ie compression) problem as well as other issue. The band band is great, the performance is great, can't remember the picture quality - but the audio is not good.


Ed


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tommy Live is also pretty good stuff.



Yeah, I do like that one as well. It's barely a Who show- it's more like a show band fronted by Townshend, Daltry and Entwhistle- but it's pretty cool to hear that material with the horns and especially a drummer the caliber of Simon Phillips. But, at the end of the day the Albert Hall show comes a lot closer to capturing the essence of the classic Who feel.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you need to watch that Who dvd again. Great audio and video and an inspired performance was what I remember.



I think the problem is partly me: I always wanted "the Who" to do a slightly artsy interpetation of their songs, maybe drag out their keyboard parts and add some cool arrangements. I want to see Daltry on some far corner of the stage screaming "Out here in the fields" in a beam of blue light - while Towsend is 30 feet away hamming it up... but The Who on the stage they seemsto prefer being more like a Punk band, stripping all the layers of music down to its most raw form.


They have always done this at their shows, so I should just accept it ...



I thought the audio was mediocre, just barely acceptable if the performance was outstanding...


----------



## gutwrencher




> Quote:
> PQ is a bit weird being smoky and fuzzy



I've been to more than a few KC shows where this was the case. Oh, wait.....that was the fatty's we had twisted and sparked...silly me.










Hey, I've seen over 40 KC shows along with Bruford's band 8 or 9 times and lots of Adrian gigs....and I think this dvd does a great job explring who KC was at the time.


----------



## gutwrencher




> Quote:
> Steve Morse is one of the greatest guitar players EVER but in DP he's just playing to pay the bills



Pretty much. Although Allan Holdsworth is my guitar-God....Steve Morse has always been my one, true axeman hero. I've lost count of how many times I've seen the SMB and early Dregs over the years. They have ALWAYS been my fave shows(with the exception of early SRV shows). I'm guessing I saw Steve in one way or the other....at least 25 times. Last time though was at Slims in SF.....years ago.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I remember when Morse played with Dimeola, Delucia and McLaughlin.


Morse was definitely the 4th best guitarist in the room.


DiMeola and McLaughlin were worlds faster and more precise, and De Lucia just had that Spanish thing down sooo good, he played prettier than them all.


I want to see a DVD of Jeff Beck's Grammy award winning "Guitar Shop" tour, which was probably Jeff Beck's one extravagent tour. Jeff had Terry Bozzio on Electric drums and Tony Hymas on very electric keyboard - wild noises were bouncing all over the Capital Centre in Washington DC.


Beck IMHO is still the best rock guitarist ever... including his more recent stint playing with a famous lyricist that shall remain nameless


----------



## gutwrencher




> Quote:
> DiMeola and McLaughlin were worlds faster and more precise, and De Lucia just had that Spanish thing down sooo good, he played prettier than them all.



I don't breakdown the styles of guitar players and try to figure out who is the best. It's all just subjective opinion. For me it's all in the tone and style that makes it all so much worth it...what sounds good to my ears. My fave guitar players list is a mixed stew of greatness:


Steve Lukather

Allan Holdsworth

Glenn Alexander

Steve Morse

Scott Henderson

Mike Stern

Steve Vai

Joaquin Lievano

Steve Hackett

Phil Keaggy

Steve Rothary


...the list is 500 long.


Yup...saw Jeff Beck on the Guitar Shop tour...once alone with the men you mentioned....and once a doublebill with SRV.



I use to have a radio show called "Night of the Living Shred" where I played mainly guitar themed music(progressive rock and fusion) for 8 hours a night, 6 nights a week. Those were the good ole days.


----------



## himey

As far as WHO concerts go I like Live at the Isle of Wight. It was recorded in the early 70s and sounds very good for that era. They play it on one of the HD channels every once and a while. I believe it is on DVD too but I don't own it. They do most of Tommy and the performance is top notch!


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as WHO concerts go I like Live at the Isle of Wight. It was recorded in the early 70s and sounds very good for that era. They play it on one of the HD channels every once and a while. I believe it is on DVD too but I don't own it. They do most of Tommy and the performance is top notch!



I own the CD, but haven't purchased the DVD because a number of the songs are chopped up.


A new version (the third) was released late last year and I've been trying to find out if they've included full versions of all the songs, but I've searched google without any luck.


Anyone here have the "special edition" version and can comment?


----------



## Rammitinski

Who was the guitar player that played on some of Jean - Luc Ponty's earlier albums?


His name was Joachim or Joachin "something-or-other".


I really dug him and those earlier albums a lot (the Atlantic ones - up to "A Taste For Passion"). It's some of my favorite fusion. A lot more melodic and structured than some of the more "meandering" or "virtuosity show-off" - type fusion stuff.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say DP's heaviest song would equal Sabbath's , but I think Smoke on the Water can be classified as metal. A lot of there stuff I would say is hard rock, but they have some cross over stuff.



Actually my point was mainly that the term "Heavy Metal" didn't even exist back in D.P.'s heyday







.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Howaryuh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you BOSE501. And yeah, I have a 20yr. old pair of 301's for my rears that I would be hard pressed to part with....



Well, you'll certainly NEVER have to worry about me trying to get them off of you, that's for damned sure.


----------



## mikec1015




> Quote:
> I've been to more than a few KC shows where this was the case. Oh, wait.....that was the fatty's we had twisted and sparked...silly me.
> 
> 
> Hey, I've seen over 40 KC shows along with Bruford's band 8 or 9 times and lots of Adrian gigs....and I think this dvd does a great job explring who KC was at the time.



Yeah been to a few KC shows myself and sparked a few!









The double trio version of the band is my favorite!


Anyhow have you ever purchased any of the KC Club concert CDs? The sound is great! I bought a few based on some specific KC eras that I particularly enjoyed.


I do have 2 other KC concerts that deserve honorable mention:


Neal and Jack and Me - not my favorite KC era but sound great Pq OK

Eyes Wide Open - Fabulous sound, better Pq


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, you'll certainly NEVER have to worry about me trying to get them off of you, that's for damned sure.



Hey, there are not too many threads I read here. Let's not turn this into a Bose thread, OK?


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I remember when Morse played with Dimeola, Delucia and McLaughlin.
> 
> 
> Morse was definitely the 4th best guitarist in the room.
> 
> 
> DiMeola and McLaughlin were worlds faster and more precise, and De Lucia just had that Spanish thing down sooo good, he played prettier than them all.
> 
> 
> I want to see a DVD of Jeff Beck's Grammy award winning "Guitar Shop" tour, which was probably Jeff Beck's one extravagent tour. Jeff had Terry Bozzio on Electric drums and Tony Hymas on very electric keyboard - wild noises were bouncing all over the Capital Centre in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> Beck IMHO is still the best rock guitarist ever... including his more recent stint playing with a famous lyricist that shall remain nameless



I have seen all four guitarists many times (Dimeola plays a lot of small theaters now, but I saw he and Delucia together in the early days, McLaughlin about three times in my teens, and countless Dregs concerts) and I have a hard time imagining anyone playing faster than Morse. This is not to say I don't think the other three are better musicians than him, because I do, but Morse is not far behind.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually my point was mainly that the term "Heavy Metal" didn't even exist back in D.P.'s heyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



So you don't think Sabbath was a metal band? They were around the same time Purple was.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who was the guitar player that played on some of Jean - Luc Ponty's earlier albums?
> 
> 
> His name was Joachim or Joachin "something-or-other".


 Joachim Kühn 


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gutwrencher* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't breakdown the styles of guitar players and try to figure out who is the best. It's all just subjective opinion .



True, denoting one "best" is fairly silly of me.


Clapton is pretty amazing in his own right...

I was never impressed with him, until i saw him live during the Slow Hand Tour. Whoaaah...


----------



## Distorted

Waiting expectantly for the announced Jesse Cook DVD, which has no release date set yet.

Cook is a practitioner of the _Nuevo Flamenco_ genre invented by Paco De Lucia, mentioned above, and which Cook calls Rumba. If speed is your thing, he can stand up with runs equal to any I have heard, but his talent is much more than just that tool. I have not seen a live show of his, so I am fervently looking forward to his DVD. For technique De Lucia is probably unparalled, and is acclaimed as the greatest pure flamenco guitarist ever, even before his venture into fusion. Somehow though, he does not pull my string like Cook does.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the problem is partly me: I always wanted "the Who" to do a slightly artsy interpetation of their songs, maybe drag out their keyboard parts and add some cool arrangements. I want to see Daltry on some far corner of the stage screaming "Out here in the fields" in a beam of blue light - while Towsend is 30 feet away hamming it up... but The Who on the stage they seemsto prefer being more like a Punk band, stripping all the layers of music down to its most raw form.
> 
> 
> They have always done this at their shows, so I should just accept it ...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the audio was mediocre, just barely acceptable if the performance was outstanding...



Ok, now I have to watch it again. Maybe because I was listening to it in stereo/pro-logic and not 5.1 surround it sounded better?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually my point was mainly that the term "Heavy Metal" didn't even exist back in D.P.'s heyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You might want to listen to Steppenwolf's "Born to be Wild" - "Heavy Metal Thunder.." Before Deep Purple.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You might want to listen to Steppenwolf's "Born to be Wild" - "Heavy Metal Thunder.." Before Deep Purple.



Actually, that is from where the term originated according to "Bang Your Head, The Rise and Fall of Heavy Metal.

If anyone is planning to read this, you better be a super metal head. I read the first chapter on Sabbath and never picked it up again for 2 years.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have to watch it again. Maybe because I was listening to it in stereo/pro-logic and not 5.1 surround it sounded better?



Thats possible, but relatively few shows are actually recorded in 5.1


I suspect this is basically a stereo recording with an additional crowd channel, and with the bass partly sent to LFE.



Rarely will one set of audio tracks sound significantly better then the others.


Now if you have 2 killer main left/right speakers, then sometimes the stereo presentation will sound much better on your system.


----------



## STITrainer

I haven't gone through the whole thread, but one of the best concert DVDs that I've ever experienced is the 3DD - Away from the Sun Live disc. Its a Monster Music Super Disc that has 4 audio tracks on the disc:

2 - Channel

5.1 DD as if you're in the audience front row

5.1 DD on stage as if you're the lead singer

5.1 DTS on stage as if you're the lead singer.


When going between each of the tracks it is an amazing demo. I've used some software to make my own demo with it where I have the songs play and switch between the soundtracks after 1 minute, so that I don't have to mess with it. I can just let it play. And when it comes to a true to life, live experience, I've yet to find one that sounds this good.


Not that often you come across such a high quality recording.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STITrainer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And when it comes to a true to life, live experience, I've yet to find one that sounds this good.
> 
> 
> Not that often you come across such a high quality recording.



This is sort of a pet peeve of mine. Little to most peoples knowledge, live recordings are heavily remastered in studios to make up for the often horrible acoustics in most arenas where bands play. It isn't often that a live recording is done in a theater like Radio City. I'm going back a really long time, but Kiss Live was practiacly a studio recording. All the guitar, bass, and vocals were done in a studio. The only thing live is the drums.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Lexa do you think you could use find an example that wasnt from the dawn of time?










Most bands I go see play in acoustically wonderful concert halls. Most concert DVDs are recorded off the mixing board anyways, so the acoustics of the hall doesnt matter


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most bands I go see play in acoustically wonderful concert halls. Most concert DVDs are recorded off the mixing board anyways, so the acoustics of the hall doesnt matter



The acoustics of the hall ALWAYS matter. You can't get rid of the sound of the hall in mic bleeds anywhere on stage unless you are in something that resembles a studio- that's why recording is generally done in a studio







A hall with good sound will make everyone's life easier but it will still be a factor.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The acoustics of the hall ALWAYS matter. You can't get rid of the sound of the hall in mic bleeds anywhere on stage unless you are in something that resembles a studio- that's why recording is generally done in a studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hall with good sound will make everyone's life easier but it will still be a factor.



Actually, for guitars and bass, you could use a direct box. 99% of the time the bass uses this anyway since the bass amp can blow up most mikes considering they are on avg 300 watts compared to guitar amps that are 100 watts.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, for guitars and bass, you could use a direct box. 99% of the time the bass uses this anyway since the bass amp can blow up most mikes considering they are on avg 300 watts compared to guitar amps that are 100 watts.



Actually, while bass is recorded split signal a lot of the time many if not most bass players will prefer the sound of their cabinet on tape. It depends though. Guitar players these days could go either way depending on the sound they like. But it's moot- you still have to deal with drums and vocals and that's where the bulk of the problem lies.


Also, any mic that can deal with the SPL of a kick drum (and there are many good ones) will sit in front of a bass cabinet just fine.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, while bass is recorded split signal a lot of the time many if not most bass players will prefer the sound of their cabinet on tape. It depends though. Guitar players these days could go either way depending on the sound they like. But it's moot- you still have to deal with drums and vocals and that's where the bulk of the problem lies.
> 
> 
> Also, any mic that can deal with the SPL of a kick drum (and there are many good ones) will sit in front of a bass cabinet just fine.



Not saying you're wrong Fred, but when I worked in sound reinforcement, miking a bass cabinet was a major no no. Don't forget, the mike on a kick drum is about 2 or 3 feet away from where the sound is originating.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I sure dont hear much "hall sound" on those instant concert CDs that one purchases at shows these days. The Jewel one I have could use a bit more hall sound, it sounds almost like a studio recording, yet it was recorded at the show, 30 minutes before the CD was purchased.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sure dont hear much "hall sound" on those instant concert CDs that one purchases at shows these days. The Jewel one I have could use a bit more hall sound, it sounds almost like a studio recording, yet it was recorded at the show, 30 minutes before the CD was purchased.



Well, it certainly can be done. Softer band generally equals better recording, and of course the more stuff you can run direct the better it will all be. Heck, drum triggers and.or electronic pads can be used to even get around the drum micing problems. But I still think most rock bands just try and get the drums and maybe the lead vocals "in the can" at the show and then fix the rest later


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not saying you're wrong Fred, but when I worked in sound reinforcement, miking a bass cabinet was a major no no. Don't forget, the mike on a kick drum is about 2 or 3 feet away from where the sound is originating.



Well, I wouldn't put my $15,000 U-47 there














But a Beta 52? Heck yeah! I'd feel fairly comfortable micing a jet engine with one of those. Even a 57 in a pinch, though it wouldn't be my first choice. Most people I know mic the kick either right up against the beater or right at the outside head, where the air is _really_ moving...


----------



## lexa695

Fred, do you still work in the industry? I've been out of it for about 20 years now. I can't even recall the name of the board we ran and I stared at that thing for about 6 hours a night.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fred, do you still work in the industry? I've been out of it for about 20 years now. I can't even recall the name of the board we ran and I stared at that thing for about 6 hours a night.



Yeah, I work as a studio engineer. I do some on location and live recording- I'm mixing a live DVD right now in fact and it's a friggin' nightmare- but I don't do live sound reinforcement so I'm a little behind the curve there too!


You know one thing they finally figured out that has made a world of difference- those clear screens they put around drummers now. You see them but the bleed is cut way down, though it's still there. That's one of those "duh" things- why didn't they think of that years ago!


----------



## gdc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who was the guitar player that played on some of Jean - Luc Ponty's earlier albums?
> 
> 
> His name was Joachim or Joachin "something-or-other".
> 
> 
> I really dug him and those earlier albums a lot (the Atlantic ones - up to "A Taste For Passion"). It's some of my favorite fusion. A lot more melodic and structured than some of the more "meandering" or "virtuosity show-off" - type fusion stuff.



Joaquin Lievano. He played an SG. I did too at the time and I loved the sound he got.


To the other person who answered this, Joachim Kuhn is a German keyboard player.


----------



## gwlbe

Speaking of "Hall Effects" Interesting interview of how the audio was done on the Zep DVD. The 2 channel lossless PCM track is my favorite concert DVD sound.

http://www.cavemanproductions.com/lzmix.html


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I work as a studio engineer. I do some on location and live recording- I'm mixing a live DVD right now in fact and it's a friggin' nightmare- but I don't do live sound reinforcement so I'm a little behind the curve there too!
> 
> 
> You know one thing they finally figured out that has made a world of difference- those clear screens they put around drummers now. You see them but the bleed is cut way down, though it's still there. That's one of those "duh" things- why didn't they think of that years ago!



I was doing strictly live stuff. Nothing like having some jerk climb onto the speakers and knocking them down, sherading all the wires and interconnects in the proccess (that was a band member BTW) or having a maitenence guy turn on a vacume cleaner and blowing every fuse in the place. I swear, we were in the middle of a sound check and the whole club went dark. I was also in a band where we did some recording so I got to learn a little of that side as well. I never knew how much good sound was reliant on the musician in there as opposed to live.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Joaquin Lievano. He played an SG. I did too at the time and I loved the sound he got.
> 
> 
> To the other person who answered this, Joachim Kuhn is a German keyboard player.



I was wondering why his bio just mentioned piano playing.


----------



## Diplomat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STITrainer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't gone through the whole thread, but one of the best concert DVDs that I've ever experienced is the 3DD - Away from the Sun Live disc. Its a Monster Music Super Disc that has 4 audio tracks on the disc



Well, I picked this up for $4 at CompUSA a while back. Guess I better check it out.


----------



## Joe_M

Anyone have the new Bullet For My Valentine concert DVD? I'll probably pick it up anyway but just wondering if anyone has it yet. How about Voliminal from SlipKnot?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Three Doors Down also had a DVD-Audio version of 3 songs, on a bonus disk.


They definitely take audio seriously - BUT I can only take one song at a time from that band, their albums are collections of formula radio-hit hopefuls..


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Three Doors Down also had a DVD-Audio version of 3 songs, on a bonus disk.
> 
> 
> They definitely take audio seriously - BUT I can only take one song at a time from that band, their albums are collections of formula radio-hit hopefuls..



I have an SACD and a DualDisc DVD-A in addition to the Monster Live DVD-V and although I can't imagine I will buy anything else, I think they are pretty good. I like all three and all three are mixed well. Simple rock almost always works for me but these guys are not going down as innovators or hall of fame inductees when it is all over.


Chris


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You might want to listen to Steppenwolf's "Born to be Wild" - "Heavy Metal Thunder.." Before Deep Purple.



OK, maybe I should've worded it differently







- the term wasn't used as a "genre" back then. I'm talkin' '71 - '72, when D.P. was at their peak of popularity.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you don't think Sabbath was a metal band? They were around the same time Purple was.



I never said that - see above.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Joaquin Lievano. He played an SG. I did too at the time and I loved the sound he got.



Yep, that would be him. Thanks.


I only have the albums, and they're currently in storage, so I couldn't just look. I really miss listening to those albums - along with all the other great fusion albums I've got. (It's killin' me







.)


Here's a great classic - how about "Cross - Collateral" from Passport? (Remember Klaus Doldinger?)


----------



## Stocky

Guys, quick question.

We're having a party tonight, I 've shown The Eagle DVD over and over. It's great visually and sound wise and nobody ever seems to get tired of it . I also like the Dave Mathews central park concert.

I'm looking for something else, Maybe a U2 concert ? How about the Concert for George ? Was that show in HD ?


any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stocky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, quick question.
> 
> We're having a party tonight, I 've shown The Eagle DVD over and over. It's great visually and sound wise and nobody ever seems to get tired of it . I also like the Dave Mathews central park concert.
> 
> I'm looking for something else, Maybe a U2 concert ? How about the Concert for George ? Was that show in HD ?
> 
> 
> any suggestions would be appreciated.



The Concert for George looks stunning and sounds great too. Looks to have been shot in HD. I can vouch for that one.


-t


----------



## Stocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Concert for George looks stunning and sounds great too. Looks to have been shot in HD. I can vouch for that one.
> 
> 
> -t



THANKS.


Sweet ! I really enjoyed that when it was shown on PBS.

ok well that's one.

any more ?


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, maybe I should've worded it differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - the term wasn't used as a "genre" back then. I'm talkin' '71 - '72, when D.P. was at their peak of popularity.



As defined by Wikipedia


Heavy metal is a genre of rock music that emerged as a defined musical style in the 1970s, having its roots in hard rock bands which, between 1969 and 1974,[1] mixed blues and rock music to create a hybrid with a thick, heavy, guitar-and-drums-centered sound, characterised by the use of highly-amplified distortion.


Out of heavy metal various subgenres later evolved, many of which are referred to simply as "metal". As a result, "heavy metal" now has two distinct meanings: either the genre and all of its subgenres, or the original heavy metal bands of the 1970s style sometimes dubbed "traditional metal", as exemplified by Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, and Led Zeppelin.


Heavy metal began gaining popularity in the 1970s and 1980s, at which time many of the now existing subgenres first evolved. Heavy metal has a large world-wide following of fans known by terms such as "metalheads" and "headbangers".

End Quote.


What is really funny, I never expected Wiki to actually use DP as an example of metal.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never said that - see above.



Sabbath released their first album in 69 and it was by far one of the heaviest albums ever released. The song Black Sabbath sounds like the opening of the gates of Hell. How could the Genre not exist in 72 when DP released Machine Head which had to be their most commercially successful album


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stocky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any more ?



Beth Hart: Live at Paridiso. Note: It's rough-edged hard blues/rock, and males will definitely enjoy it more than females, so it's your call. Crank it up and thank me later!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Concert for George looks stunning and sounds great too. Looks to have been shot in HD. I can vouch for that one.
> 
> 
> -t



There are 2 disks - the first is largely unedited and song access is difficult if not impossible (can't exactly remember). The 2nd disk contains the same material and is supposed to be the edited and polished disk. But unfortunately the 2nd disk sounds MUCH worse than the first. The dreaded compression is applied. So if audio quality is important - listen the the 1st disk.


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just in case readers here don't look at the audio theory forum - there is another mention of the "loudness" problem. Here's the link. I mention it in this thread because this is the reason why most of our concert DVDs SOUND SO BAD. The first post has a link to the poster's article and that article has some good links in it. I especially liked the "You Tube" link that demonstrates the problem.
> 
> 
> Ed



Just got around to checking this out and I have to say I now have a better understanding of what it is and I'll certainly be listening for it. I actually had recognized this effect a few years ago when I was listening to some Beatle recordings I have. I have some bootlegs taken from the studio sessions, the Capitol LPs, EMI LPs (in mono), and Capitol/EMI/Apple CDs. But I wasn't sure what it was other than the CDs sounded muffled.


The "You Tube" link was very educational for me. Thanks for the post Ed.

-t


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heavy metal is a genre of rock music that emerged as a defined musical style in the 1970s, having its roots in hard rock bands which, between 1969 and 1974,[1] mixed blues and rock music to create a hybrid with a thick, heavy, guitar-and-drums-centered sound, characterised by the use of highly-amplified distortion.



This is all I was trying to say - that those bands fell under the description and genre of "Hard Rock" up until the latter half of the '70's, when the term "Heavy Metal" became popular, and then many (like Sabbath, D.P, Zeppelin) became categorized that way. I was a teenager during the early '70's, and I can remember distinctly that Zeppelin was not described as "Metal" until the release of "Physical Graffiti".


(And when Steppenwolf used the term in a song way back in the late '60's - they were talking about a motorcycle, not a style of music!







)


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got around to checking this out and I have to say I now have a better understanding of what it is and I'll certainly be listening for it.



Well I hope that I haven't just ruined recorded music for you now.







Once you hear it, you'll always recognize it. But on the other hand, if everyone refuses to put up with it, maybe we can stop this nonsense.


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I hope that I haven't just ruined recorded music for you now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you hear it, you'll always recognize it. But on the other hand, if everyone refuses to put up with it, maybe we can stop this nonsense.
> 
> 
> Ed



That's the nature of this beast, "HT"! And being an avid reader of AVSforums...









The more you're exposed to, the more critical you become in what you see and hear.


I remember the good old days when I was happy with a 19" RCA color TV and Simulated-stereo sound!


-t


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I remember the good old days when I was happy with a 19" RCA color TV and Simulated-stereo sound!



Heck, I remember being esctatic when I got my first 6 transistor radio!


----------



## Howaryuh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stocky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, quick question.
> 
> We're having a party tonight, I 've shown The Eagle DVD over and over. It's great visually and sound wise and nobody ever seems to get tired of it . I also like the Dave Mathews central park concert.
> 
> I'm looking for something else, Maybe a U2 concert ? How about the Concert for George ? Was that show in HD ?
> 
> 
> any suggestions would be appreciated.



A little late, but I have found 'U2 Live in Chicago' to be real crowd pleaser, good mix of their songs with quite a few from their 'Achtung Baby' album.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is all I was trying to say - that those bands fell under the description and genre of "Hard Rock" up until the latter half of the '70's, when the term "Heavy Metal" became popular, and then many (like Sabbath, D.P, Zeppelin) became categorized that way. I was a teenager during the early '70's, and I can remember distinctly that Zeppelin was not described as "Metal" until the release of "Physical Graffiti".
> 
> 
> (And when Steppenwolf used the term in a song way back in the late '60's - they were talking about a motorcycle, not a style of music!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



My last attempt.

From Phrases.Org:

Some claim that the US rock music critic Lester Bangs, while working for Creem magazine, used the expression in 1968 to describe a performance of the band MC5 (Motor City Five) from Detroit. Creem magazine themselves attribute the term to Mike Saunders, in an article about the 'Kingdom Come' album, by Sir Lord Baltimore, in the May 1971 edition of the magazine:


"This album is a far cry from the currently prevalent Grand Funk sludge, because Sir Lord Baltimore seems to have down pat most all the best heavy metal tricks in the book. Precisely, they sound like a mix between the uptempo noiseblasts of Led Zeppelin (instrumentally) and singing that's like an unending Johnny Winter shriek: they have it all down cold, including medium or uptempo blasts a la LZ, a perfect carbon of early cataclysmic MC5."

This has the benefit of being a traceable citation, as copies of the edition are still extant. So, until other hard evidence is found, that has to be the current strongest claim. It would be surprising if the term had never been used in the musical context before 1971 though - after all Steppenwolf used it in the lyric of their 1968 song Born to be Wild:

"I like smoke and lightning

Heavy metal thunder

Racin' with the wind

And the feelin' that I'm under"


The musical style remains popular, although less so than in its heyday - the 1980s, and has spawned sub-genres. These include 'death metal', 'thrash metal', 'grindcore' and even 'folk metal' (aka 'heavy wood').


http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/heavy-metal.html 


So we have it in print as seen here in 1971 and also being atriubted to Lester Bangs in 1968. I would say this shows the genre did exist during DP's heyday in 1972.


----------



## FredProgGH

It's a far leap from an isolated mention in print to entering the public lexicon and being generally defined as a phrase. Sorry, but I have to go with Ram on this one. In my experience growing up the term "heavy metal" did not really begin to be heard until 1975 at the earliest. It really came into its own around the end of the decade and applied more to Judas Priest and the emerging 2nd Wave British bands (Iron Maiden, et al.) Zep and Sabbath came to be known as metal, but very much in retrospect.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a far leap from an isolated mention in print to entering the public lexicon and being generally defined as a phrase. Sorry, but I have to go with Ram on this one. In my experience growing up the term "heavy metal" did not really begin to be heard until 1975 at the earliest. It really came into its own around the end of the decade and applied more to Judas Priest and the emerging 2nd Wave British bands (Iron Maiden, et al.) Zep and Sabbath came to be known as metal, but very much in retrospect.



All I am saying is the genre did exist in the DP era as well as Sabbath. How could you describe anything Sabbath did except for Heavy Metal. Was it main stream back then which is what I guess you are refering to? Probably not, but I would say any type of music, be it Heavy Metal or Metal which to me is the same, New Wave, Grunge, or even Fusion and New Age takes a few years to catch on in a widely known way. The reason I even brought this up was due to reading the book (well one chaper and the intro) Bang Your Head which stated it started with the emergence of Sabbath in 69. I'm just going on what material i have read.


----------



## deboman

I'll second Ram on both counts...it was hard rock in the early 70's and a motorcycle in the late 60's.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How could you describe anything Sabbath did except for Heavy Metal. Was it main stream back then which is what I guess you are referring to?



Hard Rock, or even Acid Rock (that term would be used totally differently today as well.)


----------



## lexa695

After all I have read about this, it appears the term Heavy Metal was being used to describe a particular style of music in written form as of 71, and the music itself predates that even. Just because some people were not familar with the term, does not mean it didn't exist.


----------



## Stocky

Thanks for the suggestions,

I picked up the Concert for George ( I had been wanting to buy this for some time now) Definately NOT in HD, although still enjoyable. I also got U2 at Slane Castle, not bad.

Neither were played last night at the party, I had to please everyone and the numerous home made mix cd's were a big hit. Mostly one hit wonder kind of stuff. 60's and 70's with a bit of 80's music tossed in.

I didn't have any complaints, last guests left at 2am.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After all I have read about this, it appears the term Heavy Metal was being used to describe a particular style of music in written form as of 71, and the music itself predates that even. Just because some people were not familar with the term, does not mean it didn't exist.



Yes, but this is language, a living thing that works on consensus. I can refer to the music of Black Sabbath here in this thread as "Puke Music" and you can then reference it as a phrase that exists, with the music existing even before that but it doesn't mean anything.


BTW I love the Sabs.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

"Heavy Metal" does NOT matter. What matters is that music got HEAVY:


Beatles - Abbey Road

Black Sabbath - album: Black Sabbath


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Heavy Metal" does NOT matter. What matters is that music got HEAVY:
> 
> 
> Beatles - Abbey Road
> 
> Black Sabbath - album: Black Sabbath



That's true! We're just having a friendly useless academic argument
















So here's another one to argue about: What was the first really heavy album? Inna-Gadda-Da-Vida? Black Sabbath's debut? Led Zeppelin 1??


IMO the White Album is much heavier than Abbey Road, at least in spots!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMO the White Album is much heavier than Abbey Road, at least in spots!



YES but listen to SIDE 2 of Abbey Rd

Thats the follow up to the White Album....


----------



## FredProgGH

Side 1 of Abbey Road is heavier than Side 2- even says so right in the song title


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's true! We're just having a friendly useless academic argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's another one to argue about: What was the first really heavy album? Inna-Gadda-Da-Vida? Black Sabbath's debut? Led Zeppelin 1??
> 
> 
> IMO the White Album is much heavier than Abbey Road, at least in spots!



IMO, Heavy Metal was born with the release of Black Sabbath. It makes me laugh when people call groups like MC5 heavy metal. They were a hard rocking group for their time, but they were nowhere near what I would call Heavy Metal. Led Zep only crossed over to Metal (heavy or otherwise) with the release of Physical Graffitti. Sure you could say Whole Lotta Love was a Metal song, but Page just didn't have the sludge guitar sound that was needed for true metal. And the Beatles? You have to be kidding. Any band that writes songs about racoons or some kid with a silver hammer can't be considered heavy.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's true! We're just having a friendly useless academic argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's another one to argue about: What was the first really heavy album? Inna-Gadda-Da-Vida? Black Sabbath's debut? Led Zeppelin 1??
> 
> 
> IMO the White Album is much heavier than Abbey Road, at least in spots!



Led Zepplin 1 was heavy blues..


Black Sabbaths debut was Heavy Metal


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And the Beatles? You have to be kidding. Any band that writes songs about racoons or some kid with a silver hammer can't be considered heavy.



I wouldn't consider The Beatles metal at all. And of course, they were diverse. But Helter Skelter, Revolution, Yer Blues, (She's So) Heavy, and to some extent even something like Come Together were absolutely heavy.


----------



## HTCrazy

Anybody get the Black Eyed Peas "Live from Sydney to Vegas"? I'm really enjoying it. High production values, nice performance, excellent SQ and PQ, camera work etc. The Peas are having fun and so is the huge audience in Sydney.


Probably lightweight for the hip hop faithful (though so are the Peas in general anyway), but great for me. Personally it's one of the more entertaining concert DVD's I've picked up in awhile with excellent S&V. One of those discs that will be in the HT for sure when people are over (and when they're not).


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldn't consider The Beatles metal at all. And of course, they were diverse. But Helter Skelter, Revolution, Yer Blues, (She's So) Heavy, and to some extent even something like Come Together were absolutely heavy.



I'll give you Helter Skelter. Any song that made my mom yell "Turn that crap down" had to be heavy. She nearly died when I told her it was The Beatles. She loved a lot of their songs. The rest were more or less rock songs. The Beatles for the most part were a pop band.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Lexa,


I think you have a correctable misunderstanding of the Beatles, for example:


Maxwell's Silver hammer and Rocky Racoon are both almost entirely about DEATH, theres no Racoons, theres no boys with hammers.


Your homework is to relisten to the White album. Backwards is not necessary.

But you may want to research how silver hammers are used on corpses


----------



## BruceOmega

Are there any DVDs of The Clash that are worth buying?


There are a couple that have been on retail shelves for awhile, but I could never tell if they are a documentary talking about The Clash, or pereformances by the band. My interest is in listening to the band. I am not interested in hearing someone talk about them.


I was in Costco yesterday and saw a Clash DVD I had not seen before - CLASH-RUDE BOY. Is this worth getting?


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there any DVDs of The Clash that are worth buying?
> 
> 
> There are a couple that have been on retail shelves for awhile, but I could never tell if they are a documentary talking about The Clash, or pereformances by the band. My interest is in listening to the band. I am not interested in hearing someone talk about them.
> 
> 
> I was in Costco yesterday and saw a Clash DVD I had not seen before - CLASH-RUDE BOY. Is this worth getting?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce



Also a big fan of the Clash. Your post prompted me to look at reviews on Amazon of some of their DVD's. It was quite a shock going through them - I had no idea that Joe Strummer died in 02!!!

















Speaking of other heroes, the Nirvana Live DVD is pretty darned good too. You have to be a fan since it has an amateurish quality to it - check that, more of a funky silly non-corporate Seattle in the 90's vibe to it. Having lived in Seattle through this period it really brought back the memories. The good natured irreverance and silliness - and good dose of "Homey don't play that really captures the spirit of the times. And it's amazing to think that it was all just 15 years ago or so.


----------



## David James

Tip of the hat to those talking about Deep Purple. It reminded me how much a liked their In Rock CD and prompted me to order the UK remastered version.


My second favorite Deep Purple CD behind the earlier self titled CD with Rod Evans as vocalist.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lexa,
> 
> 
> I think you have a correctable misunderstanding of the Beatles, for example:
> 
> 
> Maxwell's Silver hammer and Rocky Racoon are both almost entirely about DEATH, theres no Racoons, theres no boys with hammers.
> 
> 
> Your homework is to relisten to the White album. Backwards is not necessary.
> 
> But you may want to research how silver hammers are used on corpses



OK, all I could find on Silver Hammers and corpses is that when the Pope dies, he is struck by a Silver or Gold Hammer three times to ensure he isn't sleeping. That sounds like Python bit.

Hey, the Pope is dead.

Well let's make sure (Wacks him three times with a silver hammer on the head)

Yup, he's dead all right.

What was the cause of death.

Head Trauma.

Actually, what I did find is MSH was about how things go wrong just when everything seems to be going right. There is also the interpetation that it is about a serial killer, mut McCarthy never aluded to that.

I couldn't find anything on Rocky Raccon except Paul had written it in India while on a vaction with the band.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tip of the hat to those talking about Deep Purple. It reminded me how much a liked their In Rock CD and prompted me to order the UK remastered version.
> 
> 
> My second favorite Deep Purple CD behind the earlier self titled CD with Rod Evans as vocalist.



What did you think of Machine Head and Fireball? Those are my two favs. I liked Burn a lot also.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there any DVDs of The Clash that are worth buying?
> 
> 
> There are a couple that have been on retail shelves for awhile, but I could never tell if they are a documentary talking about The Clash, or pereformances by the band. My interest is in listening to the band. I am not interested in hearing someone talk about them.
> 
> 
> I was in Costco yesterday and saw a Clash DVD I had not seen before - CLASH-RUDE BOY. Is this worth getting?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce



Saw it in Costco too this past weekend...almost picked it up.

I saw it years ago and it's not a concert movie. Sort of rockumentary, some concert clips but also a fictitious character story. Sort of a combination of 2 movies, Hard Days Night meets Quadrophenia.









-t


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What did you think of Machine Head and Fireball? Those are my two favs. I liked Burn a lot also.



In Rock was a musical departure from their previous albums with a fresh and different sound.


To me, what followed was the same album with the notes just played in a different order. Now to be fair, I have that opinion regarding a huge number of rock and roll bands. It's unusual for me to like a bands albums after the first few. There are some exceptions, but not many.


----------



## FredProgGH

Actually, my favorite Purple album is *Who Do We Think We Are*, mainly for Rat Bat Blue I suppose.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, my favorite Purple album is *Who Do We Think We Are*, mainly for Rat Bat Blue I suppose.



I think the organ solo in "Smooth Dancer" is my favorite part of that album







.


Actually, that's always been my favorite album of theirs, too.


----------



## lexa695

Who Do We Think We Are was a good album, but Machine Head was IMO their best ever. Lazy, Space Truckin, Highway Star and their biggest hit, Smoke On The Water.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What did you think of Machine Head and Fireball? Those are my two favs. I liked Burn a lot also.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who Do We Think We Are was a good album, but Machine Head was IMO their best ever. Lazy, Space Truckin, Highway Star and their biggest hit, Smoke On The Water.



I listened to Fireball and Burn again, but couldn't listen to Machine Head. I've heard enough of Smoke on the Water, Highway Star and Space Trucking to last multiple lifetimes







.


No doubt Machine Head is DP's most commercially successful record. But to me In Rock laid the foundation for future DP and (again to me), DP never really built much on it. For example, Smoke on the Water is Living Wreck from In Rock only with the chords in a different sequence and a more commercial chorus.


For me Blackmore's playing peaked on their self titled 3rd album and with In Rock "evolved" from tasteful, with some flash, licks to mostly flash, with a bit tastefulness on occasion. A personal preference, for sure, not an attempt to suggest one is "better" then the other.


The songs on In Rock also changed from an emphasis on melodies to an emphasis on "riff" based songs.


This isn't to say I don't appreciate some of the later material, there are probably songs on each subsequent album I like, but the self titled album is still my favorite although I have to admit, the live BBC version of The Painter is painful to listen to.


----------



## FredProgGH

*In Rock* is definitely a superb album. I need to track it down and listen to it again... I tend to agree that while *Machine Head* is great I really don't feel the need to ever hear it again in my lifetime


----------



## Nachosgrande

While many bands were experimenting with heavier, darker sounds in the late 60's, I believe heavy metal as we know it today was created by Tony Iommi, but purely by matter of necessity. He cut off the tips of his fingers working in a steel mill in Birmingham, England (which was apparently was supposed to be his last day of work there). He created artificial tips made out of wax and leather in order to play guitar. However, he could not "feel" the strings when playing, so he tuned down his guitar to create more give. Thus, the heavy sound was born.


Led Zeppelin had these heavy elements as well, even on their first album. Check out Communication Breakdown, Good Times, Bad Times.


As far as modern live rock DVD, the audio quality on Metallica - Cunning Stunts is fantastic in 5.1. The Who Tommy/Quadrophenia DVD set is also good.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I listened to Fireball and Burn again, but couldn't listen to Machine Head. I've heard enough of Smoke on the Water, Highway Star and Space Trucking to last multiple lifetimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> No doubt Machine Head is DP's most commercially successful record. But to me In Rock laid the foundation for future DP and (again to me), DP never really built much on it. For example, Smoke on the Water is Living Wreck from In Rock only with the chords in a different sequence and a more commercial chorus.
> 
> 
> For me Blackmore's playing peaked on their self titled 3rd album and with In Rock "evolved" from tasteful, with some flash, licks to mostly flash, with a bit tastefulness on occasion. A personal preference, for sure, not an attempt to suggest one is "better" then the other.
> 
> 
> The songs on In Rock also changed from an emphasis on melodies to an emphasis on "riff" based songs.
> 
> 
> This isn't to say I don't appreciate some of the later material, there are probably songs on each subsequent album I like, but the self titled album is still my favorite although I have to admit, the live BBC version of The Painter is painful to listen to.



Even though Machine Head was a commercial success, it is still a superior album in the DP catalog. Also, I don't think Blackmore peaked in guitar with DP. I would say that some of the stuff he did with Rainbow was a lot better as far as his playing goes. Listen to "Gate of Babylon" on "Long Live Rock and Roll" and tell me what you think of the lead he plays. Also, aren't all of DP songs based on one of Blackmore's riff?


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nachosgrande* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While many bands were experimenting with heavier, darker sounds in the late 60's, I believe heavy metal as we know it today was created by Tony Iommi, but purely by matter of necessity. He cut off the tips of his fingers working in a steel mill in Birmingham, England (which was apparently was supposed to be his last day of work there). He created artificial tips made out of wax and leather in order to play guitar. However, he could not "feel" the strings when playing, so he tuned down his guitar to create more give. Thus, the heavy sound was born.
> 
> 
> Led Zeppelin had these heavy elements as well, even on their first album. Check out Communication Breakdown, Good Times, Bad Times.
> 
> 
> As far as modern live rock DVD, the audio quality on Metallica - Cunning Stunts is fantastic in 5.1. The Who Tommy/Quadrophenia DVD set is also good.



Are you sure about Iommi tuning down to say a low D (for guitar, not keyboard). I play guitar and I also played along with a lot of Sabbath records when I was young. I had some difficulty playing some Zep songs and later discovered Page used some funky guitar tuning, but I never had this issue with Sabbath.


----------



## outlier2

Pretty sure sabbath used standard tuning. Sounds right on my guitar with standard tuning anyway! Just needed to add that this morning I bought tickets for a concert here with Iommi, Butler, and Apice with Dio as the lead singer again! Opening acts are Megadeth and Down. Should be an awesome show on March 14th! Will report back to the thread if people are interested.


----------



## FredProgGH

I'm pretty sure Sabbath might have tuned low at least on occasion. I have heard that attributed to them. One would have to go back through the catalog to see though. They were mostly standard though. I tend to agree that Iommi had the single greatest influence on what became the modern metal guitar sound, even more so than Page. I would say that Blackmore is the single greatest influence on what is now called progressive metal; i.e. a greater reliance on scales, arpeggios, classical technique and counterpoint. See: Yngwie Malmsteen










One thing Sabbath did that sounds heavy was single note riffs in unison with the bass. To me that sounds heavier than standard powerchord riffing.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pretty sure sabbath used standard tuning. Sounds right on my guitar with standard tuning anyway! Just needed to add that this morning I bought tickets for a concert here with Iommi, Butler, and Apice with Dio as the lead singer again! Opening acts are Megadeth and Down. Should be an awesome show on March 14th! Will report back to the thread if people are interested.



My God. They'll probably need to serve Geritol instead of beer. I saw a few of these come back tours. Nobody has aged well so far except Roger Waters. He actually looks like Richard Gere now.


----------



## outlier2

Hehe, well Geezer will certainly live up to his name.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would say that Blackmore is the single greatest influence on what is now called progressive metal; i.e. a greater reliance on scales, arpeggios, classical technique and counterpoint. See: Yngwie Malmsteen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Eh, i thought Blackmore defined the status quo, and Deep Purple was almost a characiture of a band. It was great to hear an occasional Deep Purple song at a 1970s dance, but even back then I couldnt get through a full album. There was so much BETTER music being made, by everyone from Led Zepplin to BTO to Metallica.


Now Yngwie Malmsteen was such a non-musical techniqe monster, that I could never get through a single song of his... terrrible stuff.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eh, i thought Blackmore defined the status quo, and Deep Purple was almost a characiture of a band. It was great to hear an occasional Deep Purple song at a 1970s dance, but even back then I couldnt get through a full album. There was so much BETTER music being made, by everyone from Led Zepplin to BTO to Metallica.
> 
> 
> Now Yngwie Malmsteen was such a non-musical techniqe monster, that I could never get through a single song of his... terrrible stuff.



Well, first, don't confuse the abilities or importance of the band for that of the guitarist, and second I only hold Yngwie up as a well known example of a genre and not as any kind of value judgement.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eh, i thought Blackmore defined the status quo, and Deep Purple was almost a characiture of a band. It was great to hear an occasional Deep Purple song at a 1970s dance, but even back then I couldnt get through a full album. There was so much BETTER music being made, by everyone from Led Zepplin to BTO to Metallica.
> 
> 
> Now Yngwie Malmsteen was such a non-musical techniqe monster, that I could never get through a single song of his... terrrible stuff.



You thought BTO was a better band than DP? Are you out of your mind? BTO IMO was a heavy version of The Monkeys.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, first, don't confuse the abilities or importance of the band for that of the guitarist, and second I only hold Yngwie up as a well known example of a genre and not as any kind of value judgement.



I'm really not getting this. I think Blackmore and Page were the two biggest influences on rock and roll (which includes metal) for their time.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm really not getting this. I think Blackmore and Page were the two biggest influences on rock and roll (which includes metal) for their time.



That's what I meant. I think Blackmore as a guitarist was better and more important than Purple as a whole. Deep Purple had some great moments but the albums _were_ largely spotty. Without Blackmore (probably moreso with Rainbow than Purple) there would be no Fate's Warning, Symphony X, Rhapsody, Stradovarious, Yngwie and to a lesser extent, Dream Theater. He had a direct influence on a genre.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexa695* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You thought BTO was a better band than DP? Are you out of your mind? BTO IMO was a heavy version of The Monkeys.



Lenny Kravitz would disagree with you as Bachman's songs like "American Woman" and "Taking Care Of Business" find fresh audiences on records, movies and TV.


Deep Purple was technically a better band, but BTO had better songwriters ... which IMHO is what counts.


----------



## FredProgGH

What made BTO any good at all was the "B". They should have dropped the "T"







They are one of those bands where people get totally the wrong impression from the hits. Their album stuff was generally far better IMO.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Exactly - "Not Fragile" was a classic album for one


1. Not Fragile

2. Rock Is My Life, And This Is My Song

3. Roll On Down The Highway

. You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet

5. Free Wheelin'

6. Sledgehammer

7. Blue Moanin'

8. Second Hand

9. Givin' It All Away


This is one HARD rocking album.

And the stuttering is endearing


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lenny Kravitz would disagree with you as Bachman's songs like "American Woman" and "Taking Care Of Business" find fresh audiences on records, movies and TV.
> 
> 
> Deep Purple was technically a better band, but BTO had better songwriters ... which IMHO is what counts.



First off, American Woman was recorded by The Guess Who, not BTO and Kravitz practically rewrote that song when he covered it. I agree on the point that DP had better musicians, but not on the better song writer claim. I still listen to DP. My BTO stuff is in a bin with the rest of my old LP's. I never had the urged to buy the CD's. BTO was a more commercial band and appealed to a wider audience than DP.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly - "Not Fragile" was a classic album for one
> 
> 
> 1. Not Fragile
> 
> 2. Rock Is My Life, And This Is My Song
> 
> 3. Roll On Down The Highway
> 
> . You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet
> 
> 5. Free Wheelin'
> 
> 6. Sledgehammer
> 
> 7. Blue Moanin'
> 
> 8. Second Hand
> 
> 9. Givin' It All Away
> 
> 
> This is one HARD rocking album.
> 
> And the stuttering is endearing



I went through my BTO phase. Welcome Home is still a song I like, especially the little jazz guitar ending, but if I had to choose between seeing BTO or DP, there is no contest, I would see DP.


----------



## DaBreeze

Just browsing thru this forum and came across folks mentioning GUITAR GODS. People, GUITAR STARTS WITH HENDRIX.....no discussion of players should not also include, Beck, Howe, Page, or Clapton, Carlos Santana, or last but not least SteveRayVaughn.


Food for Thought.....Steve Howe, Voted Best overall guitarist 5 years straight by Guitar Player Mag back in the heyday of guitarist the early 70's. To me the finest EAR of any player ever ! IMO !


----------



## DaBreeze

Check out Yes " Relayer" Cd. Also, Yes Symphonic DVD and Yes Live at QPR. Songs from Tsonges DVD. All pretty good references of Howe's playing.


My favorite pieces of Howe's are : To be Over, Yours is no Disgrace, Gates of Dilirium, Turn of the Century. Close to the Edge, and Soundchaser ! Pretty hard for any guitarist to beat the playing on these 5 cd's in succession. Yes Album, Close to the Edge, Tales from Topographic Oceans, Relayer, and Going for the One.


Those were the Days !


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaBreeze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out Yes " Relayer" Cd. Also, Yes Symphonic DVD and Yes Live at QPR. Songs from Tsonges DVD. All pretty good references of Howe's playing.
> 
> 
> My favorite pieces of Howe's are : To be Over, Yours is no Disgrace, Gates of Dilirium, Turn of the Century. Close to the Edge, and Soundchaser ! Pretty hard for any guitarist to beat the playing on these 5 cd's in succession. Yes Album, Close to the Edge, Tales from Topographic Oceans, Relayer, and Going for the One.
> 
> 
> Those were the Days !



There is no bigger Yes fan than me. I went to every Yes Show at MSG and a couple at the meadowlands arena. My parents thought I was nuts going to see the same band for 4 nights in a row. Anyway, even I wouldn't rate Howe this high up. He is a great guitarist, but you have to include guys like Holdsworth, Hackett, the guy who played on most of Bruford's solo stuff after Holdsworth, Dimeola, and Morse. They all have similar styles and are all at least equal to Howe, and as far as Rock guitar goes, no conversation is complete without Blackmore, Page, and Van Halen. Hendrix I just consider an outstanding blues guitarist, but he was so far ahead of his time, I think he gets more credit than he deserves and Stevie Ray was just a Hendrix clone with a more gritty sound.


----------



## DaBreeze

Lexa,


I respect your opinion but disagree. Howe is a virtuoso, he can play various styles and all types of guitars with a superb sense of melody and artistic expression. I agree on all the others you mentioned and have seen them play but what sets Howe apart is that there is no particular niche he can be labeled in. He does it all !


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaBreeze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lexa,
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion but disagree. Howe is a virtuoso, he can play various styles and all types of guitars with a superb sense of melody and artistic expression. I agree on all the others you mentioned and have seen them play but what sets Howe apart is that there is no particular niche he can be labeled in. He does it all !



I have heard Van Halen play Classical and Spanish acoustic, Morse, it would be easier to tell you what style he doesn't play, Dimeola is a very accomplished jazz fusion guitarist and you might even say he pioneered it with Return to Forever, but has shown excellent ability in spanish as well as rock (Electric Rondevous). Basically, all the players I mentioned excpet Holdsworth wore a lot more than one hat.


----------



## JimKW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaBreeze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just browsing thru this forum and came across folks mentioning GUITAR GODS. People, GUITAR STARTS WITH HENDRIX.....no discussion of players should not also include, Beck, Howe, Page, or Clapton, Carlos Santana, or last but not least SteveRayVaughn.
> 
> 
> Food for Thought.....Steve Howe, Voted Best overall guitarist 5 years straight by Guitar Player Mag back in the heyday of guitarist the early 70's. To me the finest EAR of any player ever ! IMO !



I can never understand how all the Guitarists of the 70's are mentioned without one I would rate as good as any of them, and that's Alvin Lee. He was the guitarist for Ten Years After. I recently bought one of their CD's and he does fantastic guitar work. It's a green colored CD that I can not think of the name of right now. "A Space in Time" maybe, yep that's it. You can buy it for $8.49 on amazon.com.


Another one that I really like is Mick Ronson, who was the lead guitarist for David Bowie on the Ziggy Stardust alumn. He later released a solo albumn. I don't disagree with any on you list there, but I can go on and on adding others that should be ranked right up there with them.


Neil Young is one that could out perform any of them when he was having an 'ON' night. I saw Led Zeplin once where Jimmy Page kind of stunk up the place. In live concert though back in the 70's, none better than Steve Howe, NONE.


By the way I once saw Beck, Page and Clapton all together when they played in a band called the Yardbirds. I'm an old rock n roll guy who pays more attention to the guitar work than anything. Don't know why, but never really liked the Deep Purple stuff much at all. I would not even listen to BTO unless I was at somebody's house and they were playing it.


----------



## FredProgGH

Really now. When he first came on the scene no one had the kind of technique that Howe did. He was also notable for breaking with the tradition of basing his playing on the blues and going for a country/traditional/classical approach. It could be argued that in the long run players that came after had even more technique. Steve Morse in particular was an excellent writer as well. But who cares? It's not about that; it's about how WHAT each one played fit their respective bands and how they got across what they wanted to say with their playing. Howe was great not just for his playing but for how he integrated into Yes music. Same with all of them. I would not have enjoyed Steve with Bill Bruford's band nearly as much as Holdsworth, and I would have hated Holdsworth in Yes.


And anyway, the best guitarist of the early to mid 70's was Jan Ackerman from Focus.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The fact is, guitar gods are a DIME A DOZEN.



Its what they do with their skill that makes them special.

Thats where people like Jimmy Page and David Gilmour left the pack gasping in ther creative dust!


Most of the guitarists mentioned did have a nice creative period, Howe, Eddie Van Halen, heck George Harrison even... Eric clapton...


I just think that Page packed more varying, musical riffs into songs than anyone. And I cant imagine more perfect guitar playing than what Gilmour did during the PF heyday.


----------



## lexa695

Damn, I forgot all about Jan Ackerman. I recall the first time I heard Hocus Pocus and then this ass kicking riffing. I was about 14 and I looked at my brother who also was playing and said, did you just hear that? Holly Shat.

I guess to sum it up as always on this topic, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## DaBreeze

Great viewpoints folks. It's all naturally a matter of personal taste and very true that all the mentioned players are fantastic in their own right. And I agree Fred that Ackerman for Focus was superb. I especially enjoyed his work on the Mother Focus and Focus 3 albums. But Howe was IMO the player they all wanted to be. Only difference is Howe still puts out excellent work. Check out his solo cd's Elements is especially good as well as a cd he put out with Martin Taylor called Masterpiece Guitars.


I saw years ago Holdworth with UK with Jobson, Bruford and he too is very accomplished. Can't go wrong with any of the aforementioned players. They truly are all 1st rate. Hell, we haven't even touched on the many jazz guitarist Coryell, Carlton, Methany, Martino to name a few that are damn good too. All of whom I've loved listening to. Thank God for Les Paul, Django, Wes Montgomery, Charlie Christian, Chet Atkins, Kenny Burrell, Scottie Moore, Chuck Berry. The list goes on and on.


Music soothes ones soul.........


----------



## Nitron

Pulse by Pink Floyd


----------



## FredProgGH

Well, (and I'm choosing my words carefully) I would say that of all of them Steve Howe gives me the most pleasure to listen to. For me he's the most varied and interesting of the bunch. I haven't ever got as big a charge from his solo work as what he did with Yes though, then or now. But I think he integrated guitar into a prog band better than anyone, including Robert Fripp. But really, life would be sad without all of them out there.


BTW, no one has mentioned Gary Green from Gentle Giant. He was a monster- he could rip a bluesy solo like Clapton or Page with ease and play the most ridiculous counterpoint the next. Actually, *HE'S* my favorite guitarist. Even more than Howe.


And Gilmour is great, no doubt about it.


----------



## maxman

Lindsey Buckingham...Mike Bloomfield...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Lindsey Buckingham is the kind of guitarist I like: I show up at a Fleetwood Mac concert expecting to see some great vocalists, and I ended up watching this searing guitarist make Fleetwood Macs music absolutely glitter!


And should we mention the ultimate Rock metor: Randy Rhodes. The way that guy could play 2 guitar parts simultaneously was amazing!


In fact Eddie and Randy completely changed the face of Rock forever.


They exorcised metal of that UGLY, stale guitar sound of Deep Purple, Scorpions, etc.


Another problem with those early metal bands was they couldnt sing. There were no David Lee Roths. Once Plant faded out, that was it .. no good singers.


Maybe thats why I liked BTO... they actually paid attention to to the tonal quality of their vocals.


----------



## FredProgGH

OK, I want to help you but holding up David Lee Roth and Randy Bachman as shining examples of the art of singing makes it kind of impossible







And you can't really say Ritchie Blackmore's guitar sound is ugly and stale and then be going on about how great Jimmy Page is.


----------



## lexa695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I want to help you but holding up David Lee Roth and Randy Bachman as shining examples of the art of singing makes it kind of impossible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't really say Ritchie Blackmore's guitar sound is ugly and stale and then be going on about how great Jimmy Page is.



Also to say there were no great vocalist after Plant faded? Gillian, Coverdale, Ozzie, Bon Scott. I think that's a good start.


----------



## himey

Coverdale?


----------



## DaBreeze

Paul Rodgers ?


Steve Winwood ...


----------



## FredProgGH

Those guys were *all* contemporaries of Plant though (except maybe Bon). I'm not sure there was another truly great rock singer until Chris Cornell came along.


----------



## David James

I have no clue what attributes or characteristics a guitar player (or any other type of musician) must possess to be considered a quality player, furthermore I don't care, I'm not a music teacher and music appreciation, for me, is not an academic pursuit. I listen to music to enjoy it. I only use one criteria to determine if I like the way musician plays (or sings), that being if I like the way it sounds.


Because of that, when asked, I try to avoid saying adjectives for musicians like "great", or "best". I try to say things like my favorite, I prefer etc.


Some people seem to get all wrapped up in who is better or the best. It seems simply liking someone isn't good enough, it's important that who they like is considered the best and fruitless debates follow. Relax, enjoy the music. It's freaking rock and roll










One of my favorite guitar players is Leslie West. I really like his tone and the melodies he creates in his solo's. I can't say I see his name mentioned much in these "best guitarist" lists and I can say I don't care.


----------



## SDMF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no clue what attributes or characteristics a guitar player (or any other type of musician) must possess to be considered a quality player, furthermore I don't care, I'm not a music teacher and music appreciation, for me, is not an academic pursuit. I listen to music to enjoy it. I only use one criteria to determine if I like the way musician plays (or sings), that being if I like the way it sounds.
> 
> 
> Because of that, when asked, I try to avoid saying adjectives for musicians like "great", or "best". I try to say things like my favorite, I prefer etc.
> 
> 
> Some people seem to get all wrapped up in who is better or the best. It seems simply liking someone isn't good enough, it's important that who they like is considered the best and fruitless debates follow. Relax, enjoy the music. It's freaking rock and roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite guitar players is Leslie West. I really like his tone and the melodies he creates in his solo's. I can't say I see his name mentioned much in these "best guitarist" lists and I can say I don't care.



Nicely stated.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no clue what attributes or characteristics a guitar player (or any other type of musician) must possess to be considered a quality player, furthermore I don't care, I'm not a music teacher and music appreciation, for me, is not an academic pursuit. I listen to music to enjoy it. I only use one criteria to determine if I like the way musician plays (or sings), that being if I like the way it sounds.
> 
> 
> Because of that, when asked, I try to avoid saying adjectives for musicians like "great", or "best". I try to say things like my favorite, I prefer etc.
> 
> 
> Some people seem to get all wrapped up in who is better or the best. It seems simply liking someone isn't good enough, it's important that who they like is considered the best and fruitless debates follow. Relax, enjoy the music. It's freaking rock and roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite guitar players is Leslie West. I really like his tone and the melodies he creates in his solo's. I can't say I see his name mentioned much in these "best guitarist" lists and I can say I don't care.



My sentiments exactly. For this reason one of my favorites over the years that has not been mentioned is Mark Knopfler - just like his tasteful style and the way it sounds. For me good guitar needs good songwriting and melody, not just how fast the fingers move.


----------



## Howaryuh

Did the Concert DVD Recommendations thread move elsewhere?


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Howaryuh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did the Concert DVD Recommendations thread move elsewhere?



No, but it morphed into "Greatest Guitarists Now Over Age 60 or Dead"


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Howaryuh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did the Concert DVD Recommendations thread move elsewhere?



Apparently....


Perhaps someone should start another, more apropos to the current diversion, thread. How about "Recommended musicians", or "Guitar gods of the 20th and 21st centuries."


htomei


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no clue what attributes or characteristics a guitar player (or any other type of musician) must possess to be considered a quality player, furthermore I don't care, I'm not a music teacher and music appreciation, for me, is not an academic pursuit. I listen to music to enjoy it. I only use one criteria to determine if I like the way musician plays (or sings), that being if I like the way it sounds.
> 
> 
> Because of that, when asked, I try to avoid saying adjectives for musicians like "great", or "best". I try to say things like my favorite, I prefer etc.
> 
> 
> Some people seem to get all wrapped up in who is better or the best. It seems simply liking someone isn't good enough, it's important that who they like is considered the best and fruitless debates follow. Relax, enjoy the music. It's freaking rock and roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite guitar players is Leslie West. I really like his tone and the melodies he creates in his solo's. I can't say I see his name mentioned much in these "best guitarist" lists and I can say I don't care.



I concur


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

LOL you guys are right, im back on subject now.


----------



## JimKW

Well if we were permitted to start another thread about concerts or musicians we would, but if it's not about movies it has to go in this thread. Even though the forum is titled DVD, Movie, Concerts, and Music Discussion and Reviews. Try and start another thread about Concerts and you are directed to this thread.


----------



## JMartinko

Try something like "DVD concerts of the greatest guitarists". Maybe the Mods will let that pass.


----------



## himey

Does anyone have a list of Concert Flicks in Hi Def. HD-DVD and Bluray?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a list of Concert Flicks in Hi Def. HD-DVD and Bluray?



I actually started a new thread on this topic and it died pretty quickly. But there are a lot more than I thought. Don't remember most off the top of my head but the one that sticks out is The Eagles Farewell tour.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watched "Heart Alive In Seattle" on HD-DVD.


Better than the SD version, but i would say the SD version captures the essence of the concert fine.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched "Heart Alive In Seattle" on HD-DVD.
> 
> 
> Better than the SD version, but i would say the SD version captures the essence of the concert fine.



I have listened to the SACD and is one of the best sounding live discs I have ever heard. I just DVRd it off one of the HD channels but haven't watched it yet. There was another one from Las Vegas (i think) with friends that was prety bad.


I just added a 500 gig hard drive to my cable box and have been adding stuff (mostly HD concerts) left and right.


I am looking foward to the NIN HD-DVD coming out in a few weeks!


----------



## hypesconst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whoa...."nice video quality"? *Excellent* sound quality but very poor image. Looks extra soft, almost blurry and out of focus. I tried the DVD again after my set was calibrated and altho passable, I would not even think to show off my set with this DVD.



The Elton John stuff is definitely.....


Bad Video Quality


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wojtek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Live Roadrunning" by Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris - 2006.
> 
> 
> Unbelievably good.



I just got this DVD and we watched it the other night. If you're in the mood for a more laid back musical style, which my wife and I were when we watched this, then it is superb. The AQ was excellent and the PQ was very good as well.


I think it was Mark Knopfler, along with the Dire Straits bass player, that were in the band on an old Eric Clapton laser disc concert where Eric had several duets with Tina Turner. I really liked that performance, definitely not laid back.


As an aside, my boss had recommended Real Live Roadrunning to me, and I was having a heck of a time finding it. The short end of a long story is it's in the CD music section of the B&M store I went to, not in the DVD section.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got this DVD and we watched it the other night. If you're in the mood for a more laid back musical style, which my wife and I were when we watched this, then it is superb. The AQ was excellent and the PQ was very good as well.
> 
> 
> I think it was Mark Knopfler, along with the Dire Straits bass player, that were in the band on an old Eric Clapton laser disc concert where Eric had several duets with Tina Turner. I really liked that performance, definitely not laid back.
> 
> 
> As an aside, my boss had recommended Real Live Roadrunning to me, and I was having a heck of a time finding it. The short end of a long story is it's in the CD music section of the B&M store I went to, not in the DVD section.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce



Since receiving this disk I've really enjoyed it as well. I'm not a big Emmy Lou Harris fan, but she does a nice job on this, and as you would expect Mark Knopfler is great. Better chemistry than I would have expected, and as a result it's one that's now in my regular rotation.


----------



## junglejim9823

I rented Alice Cooper Live in Montreux 2005 on HD DVD. Awesome picture and sound if you're into hard rock. I just purchased this title from Amazon.


----------



## Pronto Pup

Dunno if Blue Man Group's Complex Rock Tour Live has already been mentioned, but it's quite a show. I was really surprised by how hard these guys rock. The backing band is incredible, delivering a non-stop stream of musical pyrotechnics and prowess.


One of the high points was when they brought Venus Hum on stage for an awesome Donna Sommer cover "I Feel Love" (and no, I'm not a Donna Sommer fan). This was such a raved-up psychedelic thrill ride that it'll make you high... guaranteed!


Sound quality is really good too... they've got this giant drum onstage that'll shake your house down to its foundations... what more could you want from a concert DVD?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

IMHO BMG is music for people who no longer normally listen to music. This isnt rock, its a muzak spectacle, just look at the audience at this show if you have any doubts.


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This isnt rock, its a muzak spectacle, just look at the audience at this show if you have any doubts.



I'll grant you that it's a (*fine*) spectacle... But to say this isn't rock is ridiculous. Rock and fun are not and should not be mutually exclusive and are expertly combined in this show to *GREAT* effect.


And John, I've seen your pic... you'd (visually) fit right into this audience.


----------



## SDMF

I just finished watching the newest addition to my concert DVD collection. I had purchased IRON MAIDEN's 'Death On The Road' on release day, but just got around to viewing it today.


This 3-disc set was originally released more than a year ago but was quickly pulled due to manufacturing errors with the discs. You get one disc dedicated to DD 5.1 surround and one disc dedicated to Stereo. The third disc is full of special features and whatnot (165+ minutes).


I viewed the 5.1 disc and thought it to be very good in PQ and AQ. However, at 17 tracks, I would have liked the set list to be a little better, but i can't complain.


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMHO BMG is music for people who no longer normally listen to music. This isnt rock, its a muzak spectacle, just look at the audience at this show if you have any doubts.



Have you ever hear of percussion music? Sure they make it entertaining but me give me a break, I thought you knew about music?










Greg


----------



## Yosh70

Altho I'm not a big country/bluegrass fan, I finally picked up Alison Krauss + Union Station Live.

After viewing the DTS trailer "When you say nothing at all" awhile back, I finally broke down and bought the DVD concert.


I'm sure that this one is right up there in many collections, audio/video is very well done, the band is very talented and Alison's voice......well, that's worth the price of admission in itself.


Even tho this is recorded in DTS, I found I enjoyed the DD track sound a little more. Anyone else find this?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you ever hear of percussion music? Sure they make it entertaining but m
> 
> e give me a break, I thought you knew about music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Bozzio


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Bozzio



Who is that supposed to be?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who is that supposed to be?




Oh I remember him...or I should say I remember his then-wife Dale Bozzio from the Missing Persons music video on MTV back in the 80's. The getup she wore was amazing. It's etched in my memory. Is there a graveyard for early music videos somewhere? I'd love to see that one again...


I actually met the band once when they were touring and we got into a discussion on Frank Zappa who some of the band had played for. I was big into the Mothers of Invention and Frank Zappa. God that's another lifetime ago...


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

A percussionist worth going to see in concert. He's invented schools of drumming that other drummers study. I saw this guy banging Electronic drums around 1980, thats how cutting edge he is.


And you will have a chance to see him, because he just joined Korn, and they tour EVERYWHERE


----------



## Pronto Pup

Huh????? (ala Scoobydoo)


What happened to Korn's original banger? He was the only thing I liked about Korn...


----------



## gps

Missing Persons Here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qYTA964x28 


Terry Bozzio, who I have met and been to several of his clinics is one of the most intense, intellegent, gifted drummers I know. He was the first to play Zappa's famous "Black Page" He plays the biggest drumset I have ever seen. He is currently on tour with Dwezil Zappa with the Zappa Plays Zappa tour. I saw them in concert and it was great. See his website and videos here.
http://www.terrybozzio.com/ 


Truly an amazing percussionist!!!


Greg


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I saw Terry with Jeff Beck, and he was playing an electronic drumset at the time, and amazing sounds were bouncing all over the 27000 seat auditorium.


Musically probably the best instrumental full band I have ever seen.


Korn is intense live, and Terry is gonna make them even better!


----------



## gps

Could not agree more John!!! Guitar Shop is one of my favorite cd's!


Greg


----------



## ryan8886




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deano43* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My favs are, Eagles-hell freezes over,awesome performance on hotel california and the bonus audio dts seven bridges road track,sammy hagars concert in chicago, man he play his heart out for the fans, love it when he yells out WAITRESS! and these little hotties in skimpy bikinis come out and give sammy his fav drink, genesis live at wembley, drum duet man thats the best, just recently bought heart alive in seattle, highy recommend this one, man can ann and nancy belt out the tunes, what vocals, their led zep cover tune, battle of nevermore i think its called, awesome. roy orbisons black and white night, just watching the boss in awe of roy being up there on stage with him says it all. peter gabriels secret world, that female vocalist thats with him man can she sing. theres more but these ones come to mind right away



That's Paula Cole backing Peter Gabriel up on the _Secret World_ tour. The quality of the DVD isn't all that great, but he puts on an outstanding show. Check out the _Growing Up Tour_ stuff. That is an INCREDIBLE show! His daughter, Melanie, has back-up duties on that tour. Not as strong as Paula Cole, but a very interesting and pretty voice.


----------



## JimKW

Just watched 'Hell Freezes Over' for the first time. Biggest dissappointment was the fact that it was not in widescreen, but I watched in wide zoom and it was fine. The overall picture quality was great and the sound was probably the best of all the live concerts that I have. Like I said in the thread that they closed because everything belongs here, I'm not an Eagles fan, but I really did enjoy this show. It was kind of laid back until the last four or five songs, but excellent nevertheless.


What really got me though was as good as it sounded, when I listened to the bonus DTS track 'seven bridges road' it's like my sound system shifted into another gear. For that track it rivaled the sound of SACD and DVD-A. I'll have to listen to it a few more times, before I decide where it goes in my top 5. Don't think it will replace 'In The Flesh' though as my favorite. Quality-wise I think it's better, but I just like the Roger Waters material much better.


My other favorites are in order:


2. Neil Young 'Heart of Gold'

3. Rod Stewart 'Live at Royal Albert Hall'

4. Talking Heads 'Stop Making Sense'


'Hell Freezes Over' definitely moves up to at least 4. Next one I'm going to buy is Heart 'Alive in Seattle' based on what I have been reading here. One thing I have found is that I like buying these one at a time and playing them for a while if I like it. If I buy two or more at the same time, I find myself playing the one I like best and not really listening to the others. I probably need to go back and relisten to Peter Gabriel and David Gilmore.


----------



## JimKW

How the heck do you search this thread? I have been looking for Emerson, Lake and Palmer and the search has not found one hit, and I know it's in here. Does anybody know of a good concert by them?


When you click on the "Search This Thread" button it does not give you the option to actually perform the search. If you click advanced search it takes you to another screen, and does not give you the option to search the thread.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How the heck do you search this thread? I have been looking for Emerson, Lake and Palmer and the search has not found one hit, and I know it's in here. Does anybody know of a good concert by them?
> 
> 
> When you click on the "Search This Thread" button it does not give you the option to actually perform the search. If you click advanced search it takes you to another screen, and does not give you the option to search the thread.



I just tried the "search this thread", typed in Emerson and hit go and it found one post. I also tried ELP and found another - but I don't know if it's relevant.


Anyway, I own ELP Live at Royal Albert Hall. I don't think that I was ever able to get thru it all. I'm a stickler for good audio and I just couldn't take this one.


Ed


----------



## JimKW

Wow do I feel that a real dumb ???. I didn't have the window open the whole way so I didn't see the GO button. Still didn't find much though.


I just talked to a friend who is really into DVD Concerts and he has ELP Live at Royal Albert Hall and said he can't even remember watching it. If he likes something he watches it quite a bit. Some reviews of ELP Live at Montreux sound like it might be good, while others say it's a waste of money.


----------



## FredProgGH

*ELP Live at the RAH* isn't that great a show, either for audio or performance. *Beyond The Beginning* has some interesting archival performances but is pretty much a collection of authorized bootleg stuff so the quality is poor. It's great if you're a fan though. Basically there is no definitive ELP show on DVD; the Albert Hall show is about as good as it gets.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Sad has ELP done anything decent since their Tarkus and the Brain Salad Surgery LPs? Such wasted talent ... They needed a hands-on producer...


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sad has ELP done anything decent since their Tarkus and the Brain Salad Surgery LPs? Such wasted talent ... They needed a hands-on producer...



They got one for the 1990 reunion album (Black Moon) and the result was even worse. Basically after BSS they quit being a band and just became a union of egos







They had a moment or two on every album but nothing I'd want to hear all the way through. It sucks because Keith is my hero. One of them, anyway!


----------



## eggman1

Nora Jones

James tayor live,

Yo-Yo Ma Appalachian Spring

Grateful Dawg - especially the added track - "God rest ye merry gentlemen"


These are excellent sounding DVDs irrespective of the opinions of the musician quality


When Peter G. rejoin Genesis and the y put out a concert of "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway" is when I will by a concert DVD irrespective of the sound quality.


----------



## eggman1

I saw the concert live - the DVD matches it perfectly.


----------



## hugh9269

The last 2 Concert DVD I purchased was Jeff Tweedy - Sunken Treasure Live in the Northwest and My Morning Jacket - Kronos. If you a big fan for Alt-Country / Southern Alt-Rock, both are fantastic!


----------



## nomad139




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> *ELP Live at the RAH* isn't that great a show, either for audio or performance. *Beyond The Beginning* has some interesting archival performances but is pretty much a collection of authorized bootleg stuff so the quality is poor. It's great if you're a fan though. Basically there is no definitive ELP show on DVD; the Albert Hall show is about as good as it gets.




I'm a big ELP fan, since age 6. But, I haven't bought any of their DVDs since the reviews just haven't been that positive. Maybe something more will come out -- I saw their show on the Black Moon tour & thought it was great, with the exception of Greg Lake's vocals breaking down a couple times (he actually apologized to the crowd).


On the other hand, I just happened to be flipping through channels last night & caught Rush R30 on MojoHD (only a Rush fan since my teen years). What a great show! Neal Peart (my selected drummer in my Dream Band from that thread...) was simply awesome. Geddy Lee has toned down the screech enough as he's aged, but his fingers still fly on the bass & Alex Lifeson just looked like a big kid having a fun time playing in front of the Germans, while nailing the guitar notes time after time -- I especially liked the Xanadu guitar work. I may even buy this great show!


----------



## nomad139

And I just went to go watch more of Pink Floyd Pulse from earlier today & found that R30 is on again (INHD / MojoHD) if anyone is interested...


----------



## FredProgGH

I DVR-ed *R30* myself. It sure is a treat to see it in HD. They sound as good as they ever did and probably better! Very good setlist for a later period show, though I wish there was even less 90's material.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I DVR-ed *R30* myself. It sure is a treat to see it in HD. They sound as good as they ever did and probably better! Very good setlist for a later period show, though I wish there was even less 90's material.



I bought the DVD R30 and haven't opened it yet and also just recorded the HD broadcast. Does anybody think the DVD is better than the InHD presentation? I haven't looked at it yet, but if it has that awful InHD logo burned in or isn't the correct aspect ratio, I will keep the DVD.


Chris


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the DVD R30 and haven't opened it yet and also just recorded the HD broadcast. Does anybody think the DVD is better than the InHD presentation? I haven't looked at it yet, but if it has that awful InHD logo burned in or isn't the correct aspect ratio, I will keep the DVD.
> 
> 
> Chris



The DVD will have more songs and no commercials. The sound should be equal and the picture should be a bit better on the HD recording (except for the mojo bug in the top right corner).


----------



## airunz

Just picked up NIN - Beside You In Time. I will report my findings after work.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watched "Concert For NYC".


Technically this is a standard definition 4:3 ( standard TV full screen) 5.1 dolby show, but the technical quality is otherwise VERY high. The recording is about as good as you could expect for a TV production.


Creatively it has all the problems of these charity shows, the acts bring stripped down shows, and its not a full production. David Bowie made the best of this, by sitting crosslegged on the stage, just him and a little drum machine, and singing a song. Talk about minimalist!


Anyways, truthfully i was a bit bored by the performances and choice of performers, it was a nice spectacle, but Live Eight is better.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched "Concert For NYC".
> 
> 
> Technically this is a standard definition 4:3 ( standard TV full screen) 5.1 dolby show, but the technical quality is otherwise VERY high. The recording is about as good as you could expect for a TV production.
> 
> 
> Creatively it has all the problems of these charity shows, the acts bring stripped down shows, and its not a full production. David Bowie made the best of this, by sitting crosslegged on the stage, just him and a little drum machine, and singing a song. Talk about minimalist!
> 
> 
> Anyways, truthfully i was a bit bored by the performances and choice of performers, it was a nice spectacle, but Live Eight is better.



I enjoyed it live when I watched it on TV. The firefighters seemed to enjoy it dispite everything at the time. In the heat of the moment it was nice. Going back and watching it might not be as good. Probally won't compare to other performances.


----------



## airunz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airunz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up NIN - Beside You In Time. I will report my findings after work.



The PQ and AQ were above average. The audio setup had a "dolby test" section that sent audio to each speaker to make sure your setup was working correctly. Nice touch.


Trent Rezor looks about as healthy as I have seen. A few years back, I didn't think this guy was gonna make it. The concert was loud and fast as you would expect. If you only watch one song from this disk make it "only". It might be the best visual concert footage I have ever seen on my panny plasma.


----------



## Just Josh

Just got Jamiroquai live in Verona on dvd. One of the best concert dvd's I own now, the performances are very full of energy. If your a fan definitely pick it up. The audio was really good too, but not great.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eggman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When Peter G. rejoin Genesis and they put out a concert of "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway" is when I will by a concert DVD irrespective of the sound quality.



And S. Hackett.


I don't think that something like "The Lamia", with Darryl Stuermer playing lead, would be quite the same







.


----------



## ekb

I saw Divid Gilmour do "Coming Back to Life" on TheTube. But it's not from the In Concert DVD. It looked pretty good. Anyone know what it is and if it is available on DVD?


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

yep that is a good performance, thanks for pointing it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVdmXmHU7_E 



A partial answer to your question is right there in the first comment on YouTube.


"This is 2004, this is from the Fender Stratocaster 50th anniversary show. David is playing the #001 Strat







"


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yep that is a good performance, thanks for pointing it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVdmXmHU7_E
> 
> 
> 
> A partial answer to your question is right there in the first comment on YouTube.
> 
> 
> "This is 2004, this is from the Fender Stratocaster 50th anniversary show. David is playing the #001 Strat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "



Actually I didn't say YOUtube; I said The Tube. In case you aren't familiar, The Tube is a real, all music video channel just like MTV when it first started. It's really quite good. Anyway, I believe that the YouTube performance is the same one - so thanks John. It is available on DVD as the Strat Pack.


Ed


----------



## teknoguy

OK..I know this is a bit off topic but I know some of you will find this interesting.

-t


"Live From Abbey Road," a 12-part series of hourlong sessions each featuring three major acts, is headed for the Sundance Channel in June. (It debuted in Britain in January.)


The show is independently produced under license from the studio's owner, EMI, by Londoner Peter Van Hooke, a longtime drummer with

Van Morrison's band and an accomplished record producer, and London-based Texan Michael Gleason, a former director of MGM Studios who runs Farm Street Music.


Van Hooke believes that TV producers have never understood the culture of music and that the long list of poor music shows led artists to be leery of this one.


"All the acts, when they came in, were in damage-control mode. The mind-set was, 'This is a TV music show, so therefore the sound is going to be rubbish, the visuals are going to be rubbish, and they don't understand our culture,"' Van Hooke says. "The first part of every day has been to get them to understand that this is a very familiar environment and they're dealing with musicians who understand their credo."


The concept of the show is that each episode features an iconic act, an established singer-songwriter and a breakthrough act. They are seen in the studio as if they are making a record, and the cameras catch conversations in the setup and between takes.

Paul Simon, Dr. John, David Gilmour, Corinne Bailey Rae,

Damien Rice, the Kooks, Razorlight, Snow Patrol and Kasabian are among the acts who have signed up.


"I feel we have something completely different," Van Hooke says. "I've actually thought about why it works in so many ways, and it is very simple. It's because we have no studio audience, so it's very, very personal and intimate. Records are not made with audiences."


Director Annabel Jankel ("Max Headroom") uses an average of five high-definition cameras to capture the action. "Once the artists are in Abbey Road, Studio One or Studio Two where we're shooting, it's treated as an environment that is being recorded, off-camera, supposedly behind the scenes, down time, interviews, interaction between band members, responses after various takes, the good stuff, the bad stuff and all the stuff in between," Jankel says.


Van Hooke says record labels have supported the project and he's delighted with the response from major artists. The only big name who turned him down? His old boss, Van Morrison.


Reuters/Hollywood Reporter


----------



## manpig

Gwen Stefani: Harajuku Lovers Live


Not too shabby. Pretty good PQ and sound. Lots of action. The dancers she had were phenominal. Only recall one F-Bomb but many S-Bombs.


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK..I know this is a bit off topic but I know some of you will find this interesting.
> 
> -t
> 
> 
> "Live From Abbey Road," a 12-part series of hourlong sessions each featuring three major acts, is headed for the Sundance Channel in June. (It debuted in Britain in January.)...



This thread is more about well recorded music videos than strictly DVDs, I think, so thanks for the heads-up. The creative process is especially amazing to watch for someone that has no chance of ever creating any entertaining event. Besides, broadcast music performance shows have a way of showing up later on DVDs.


I would eagerly watch, but I don't think Sundance Channel is on Direct TV. Am I wrong on that?


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..............I would eagerly watch, but I don't think Sundance Channel is on Direct TV. Am I wrong on that?



Ch 549


----------



## mikec6162




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvst8r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great Thread! Still new to the whole A/V game, and very new to Concert DVDs. But I already owned the Eagles - Hell Freezes Over DVD.
> 
> 
> From this thread I have bought Eric Clapton - One More Car, One more rider, Corrs - Live In London and Santana - Supernatural Live. I plays these a few of the songs at least once a week! Thanks for all the suggestions!
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good Bon Jovi concert DVD?



Probably a bit late response for a question way back in this thread but have been watching Bon Jovi Crush DVD- did not realise how many great songs these guys put out over the years, and one of the few bands that sound as good live as they do on CD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Bon Jovi tends to shorten and simplify their songs for the road, they take less chances in concert than any band I know.


I can fully understand rock bands that make canned pop radio hits, we all have to make a living... and if you have to keep all your songs to 3.5 minutes, and cut out all instrumental interludes, i can kind of understand that.


BUT when that same band hits the road, with their rock swagger and their axes strung proudly around their necks, and they still dont rock, thats when I give up on them.


Just my opinion, lol my second concert DVD was Bon Jovi.


----------



## mikec6162




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bon Jovi tends to shorten and simplify their songs for the road, they take less chances in concert than any band I know.
> 
> 
> I can fully understand rock bands that make canned pop radio hits, we all have to make a living... and if you have to keep all your songs to 3.5 minutes, and cut out all instrumental interludes, i can kind of understand that.
> 
> 
> BUT when that same band hits the road, with their rock swagger and their axes strung proudly around their necks, and they still dont rock, thats when I give up on them.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, lol my second concert DVD was Bon Jovi.



Cant say I noticed any songs shortened or simplfied on Crush, they were pretty much as I remember them, but you may be right about them not extending them with additional material, but personally I prefer it that way. As far as trying different things, they did a whole album and some concerts with the songs totally remixed.


----------



## Jediboy

QUEEN QUEEN QUEEN QUEEN and QUEEN, oh and any concert with QUEEN


----------



## maxman

I don't see where anyone has mentioned 'Bob Dylan Unplugged'. Though it's 4:3, the sound is incredible. It's a favorite of mine for 2 songs on it, one of which is 'Desolation Row'. A "must-have" for Dylan fans, and did I mention the sound is incredible?


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see where anyone has mentioned 'Bob Dylan Unplugged'. Though it's 4:3, the sound is incredible. It's a favorite of mine for 2 songs on it, one of which is 'Desolation Row'. A "must-have" for Dylan fans, and did I mention the sound is incredible?



Just ordered it based on your post. Thanks for the heads up!


htomei


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htomei22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered it based on your post. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> htomei



Play it loud! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ezekiel 4:12

*Peter Gabriel - Growing Up* is AMAZING! IMO, it blows away Pulse, which to me was head an shoulders above any other Concert DVD i'd seen. The audio is immaculate, and the transfer is top quality. What's amazing is that i don't even really like his studio albums, but this DVD I loved.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezekiel 4:12* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Peter Gabriel - Growing Up* is AMAZING! IMO, it blows away Pulse, which to me was head an shoulders above any other Concert DVD i'd seen. The audio is immaculate, and the transfer is top quality. What's amazing is that i don't even really like his studio albums, but this DVD I loved.



Totally the same reaction here- I didn't like the UP! album at all, but the songs come alive... er, when they're live







And it looks and sounds amazing. Great disk. I actually only bought it because I saw it used at a good price, now it's a favorite.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watch "Growing Up Live" more than most of my concerts, and would probably go to see this guy live, he can definitely construct a tune and a show.


The thing that gets me though, is he surrounds himself with these fusion players, and their incredible guitars that look like they cost $50k each... but he keeps them on this tight almost smothering leash.


But he does let them play .... ambience for Peter's vocals. Ok occasionally they get 10 seconds between verses.


Now if those stage hands in orange jumpsuits that are featured so prominently in this DVD had any courage, they would run up on the stage, and just bring Peter downstage for about 20 minutes and let the band play


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see where anyone has mentioned 'Bob Dylan Unplugged'. Though it's 4:3, the sound is incredible. It's a favorite of mine for 2 songs on it, one of which is 'Desolation Row'. A "must-have" for Dylan fans, and did I mention the sound is incredible?



I've enjoyed that DVD as well, one reason being I never paid much attention to Dylan in his hayday, and thus missed how really good he was/is.


I liked his performance of his own, "All Along The Watch Tower," which has been covered so often, even though I prefer Dave Matthews' versions more.


The accustic quality was to my liking, and his indifference to his audience is really creepy and off-putting. I guess the latter is why I never much paid him any mind before. My loss.


----------



## Bluewookie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dunno if Blue Man Group's Complex Rock Tour Live has already been mentioned, but it's quite a show. I was really surprised by how hard these guys rock. The backing band is incredible, delivering a non-stop stream of musical pyrotechnics and prowess.
> 
> 
> One of the high points was when they brought Venus Hum on stage for an awesome Donna Sommer cover "I Feel Love" (and no, I'm not a Donna Sommer fan). This was such a raved-up psychedelic thrill ride that it'll make you high... guaranteed!
> 
> 
> Sound quality is really good too... they've got this giant drum onstage that'll shake your house down to its foundations... what more could you want from a concert DVD?



I have and enjoy this DVD.


But, it would have been much better if they had made the effort to do a 5.1 mix.


----------



## 5o9

*Yes: Live at Montreux 2003*


One of the best disks of the millennium. I'll put it in my top 20. Just about all the Montreux DVDs have great sound and PQ.


Widescreen, 5.1, dts. 5.1 sounds better on my system, both are good.


Awarding it 94%, should be about 100%, but for reviewer's tilt and lack of extras. If it was somebody I really liked, would own two disks, and have given some to friends.


Quite a bit of self indulgent work, especially by Squires and Wakeman.


Similarities to Dream Theater abound. Sound is great, handles ref level.


----------



## bmackrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Totally the same reaction here- I didn't like the UP! album at all, but the songs come alive... er, when they're live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks and sounds amazing. Great disk. I actually only bought it because I saw it used at a good price, now it's a favorite.




Does anyone know what the difference is between (Peter Gabriel: Growing Up - Live) and (Peter Gabriel: Still Growing Up - Live & Unwrapped)?


billmac


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmackrell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference is between (Peter Gabriel: Growing Up - Live) and (Peter Gabriel: Still Growing Up - Live & Unwrapped)?
> 
> 
> billmac



What I've been told:

The Live & Unwrapped disk is a production by Gabriel's daughter ( who also sings on the Concert DVD) on the tour itself and shows logistics and musician conversations and a couple of other tunes not on the DVD. A documentary of the tour basicly.

-t


----------



## Rupert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gwen Stefani: Harajuku Lovers Live
> 
> 
> Not too shabby. Pretty good PQ and sound. Lots of action. The dancers she had were phenominal. Only recall one F-Bomb but many S-Bombs.



Wow...this DVD has really loud bass. The first 20 seconds of the performance contain a sustained bass note that nearly knocks you out of your seat at reference level. The rest of the DVD is much the same....crazy LFE.


Be careful out there...


----------



## zebu3

I mentioned this in a previous post and don't think anyone picked up on it as I saw no feedback. Check out Bon Jovi 'This Left Feels Right'.....DTS sound and Hi-Def video...on a

scale with the Eagles DVD's. This is from a concert done in Atlantic City and is a stripped down

(unplugged/crooner) version of all the Bon Jovi rock anthems. Has a great cover of Sylvia's Mother as well as all the Bon Jovi classics. One of my favorite concert DVD's and I have many.

Check it out and I think you will enjoy.


----------



## ArchStanton

Has anybody seen the Bachman-Cummings DVD "First Time Around"? It's from a TV broadcast in Canada but I can't find any reviews for the DVD. There appears to be two release dates, 12/06 and 4/07.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Nope I do have the Randy Bachman DVD called "Every Song Has a Story" which is a nicely recorded show .


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArchStanton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen the Bachman-Cummings DVD "First Time Around"? It's from a TV broadcast in Canada but I can't find any reviews for the DVD. There appears to be two release dates, 12/06 and 4/07.



It looks like this is just the two of them as a duet on stage... Have you seen Guess Who's - Running Back Thru Canada? It's the full band *totally* rockin' out!


----------



## ArchStanton

I have Running Back thru Canada and agree it is pretty good. The TV show was the opening of their concert tour. I found a review of a Bachman-Cummings concert from June of last year that said they were joined by a drummer, two guitar players, a bassist, and a back up singer.

http://blogcritics.org/archives/2006/06/19/092544.php


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you seen Guess Who's - Running Back Thru Canada? It's the full band *totally* rockin' out!



What year and tour would that be from?


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What year and tour would that be from?



This might help: http://www.amazon.com/Guess-Who-Runn...5376004&sr=1-1


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might help: http://www.amazon.com/Guess-Who-Runn...5376004&sr=1-1



Not all the info I was looking for though...is it in 4:3 or 16:9 format? DTS?

-t


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rupert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow...this DVD has really loud bass. The first 20 seconds of the performance contain a sustained bass note that nearly knocks you out of your seat at reference level. The rest of the DVD is much the same....crazy LFE.
> 
> 
> Be careful out there...



Agreed, but what did you think of the concert? The more I watch it, the more I like it. It's also great music to work out to.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might help: http://www.amazon.com/Guess-Who-Runn...5376004&sr=1-1



Hmmmm. Probably not something I would really want to have. I've always been such a HUGE fan of TGW all my life (I even have almost ALL of their original 45's). I don't think I would care for a concert of theirs that has BTO songs interspersed throughout. Not that I hate BTO or anything, because I don't - I just don't feel the same way about them.


A concert of all GW songs would more than hold it's own for someone who is as much of a fan as I am. No need to "water it down", so to speak. Why they would assume that their biggest fans would also want to hear BTO songs is beyond me.


There certainly isn't any reason for them to feel "insecure" about their own material, that's for sure. I'm guessing that it's the only way they could get Bachman to participate. That's too bad. I see in one review someone complains about the "bonus" songs being separate, even though they're from the same concert. The smarter thing to do, in my mind, would've been to put the BTO songs as the "bonus" material. But then, there are some huge egos to cater to, I'm sure.


Two TOTALLY different bands. BTO is OK and has their place - but they're not even in the same league as far as their overall contribution to Rock/Pop music. Hell, they can barely fill up one CD's worth of "hits". I've got a 3-CD compilation of TGW, and almost every song on their either WAS or COULD have been a classic hit. The only reason some of them actually weren't was because they could only have so many out on the charts at one time. Most of their 45's were actually "double-sided" hits.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Two TOTALLY different bands. BTO is OK and has their place - but they're not even in the same league as far as their overall contribution to Rock/Pop music. Hell, they can barely fill up one CD's worth of "hits.



I think you need to queue up BTO's "Not Fragile", where every song just shines vocally and instrumentally .... and this aint no "Hits" album, it what BTO released as a record.

http://www.amazon.com/Not-Fragile-Ba...5586109&sr=8-1 


Nice little samplers there on Amazon..


----------



## Rammitinski

No, I don't need to. I actually HAD the album when it first came out. (Well - the 8-track anyway







.) I had the 1st album, also, which I would actually consider their best.


They still weren't no Guess Who. Not hit-wise. How many actual successful hit singles did BTO have? 4 maybe? ("Takin' Care of Business, "Let it Ride", "You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet" & "Hey You" - which was basically just a re-hashed version of "Y.A.S.N.Y.)


Just take a look at this list of all The Guess Who's North American hit singles and their chart placings: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Guess_Who#Hit_Singles , and the list of albums above it. (I notice they forgot to include "No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature", which was on the "B" side of "American Woman" and was a huge, AM hit here, also.)


All I'm mainly trying to say is that I would just prefer separate concerts of each band, rather than mixing the two, because TGW is one of my all-time faves. I don't mind BTO one bit - I just don't want to hear their songs at a Guess Who concert, that's all. I don't mind if a band throws in a member's solo song here or there, if it's worthy - but BTO's a whole, separate entity, and should be treated as such. Their songs have absolutley nothing in common as far as sound and style (as far as each's hard-core audience is concerned).


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

the way Randy Bachman tells it, the whole time Cummings and him were in The Guess Who, they wanted to play heavy metal. But their managers kept reining them in and making them formulate those sleepy songs like "These Eyes".


Maybe thats why the only song on that list I really care to hear from the Guess Who is "American Woman!"


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the way Randy Bachman tells it, the whole time Cummings and him were in The Guess Who, they wanted to play heavy metal. But their managers kept reining them in and making them formulate those sleepy songs like "These Eyes".
> 
> 
> Maybe thats why the only song on that list I really care to hear from the Guess Who is "American Woman!"



....and why my LEAST favorite song by them, as far as their hits go, is "These Eyes". 2nd would be "Share the Land". Those are 2 songs I always skip on their records. Now, on the other hand, I do like "Undun", because I especially like Bachman's "jazzier" stuff with BTO, like "Blue Collar" & "Lookin' Out for #1".







.


(I also kinda wonder about that statement as far as Cummings. Just look at the kind of stuff he put out later, when he was solo.







)


Actually, if you're familiar with most of TGW's stuff, they've got more than a few "heavy" songs. Not Heavy Metal, no - but some pretty heavy tunes.


Just for example:


Friends of Mine (drugs and death)

Humpty's Blues

Hang on to Your Life (death and drugs)

Heartbroken Bopper

Truckin' Off Across the sky (drugs)

Attila's Blues

Guns,Guns,Guns (anti-gun and death of nature)

Dancin' Fool (anti-male dancing - maybe not heavy, but you gotta love 'em for that)

Follow Your Daughter Home (anti-sexual assault)

And of course "American Women" (anti-war).


They did tend to disguise the heavier content with humor, hyperbole and lighter music at times, but they were probably heavier than BTO lyrically overall.


Look at it this way - TGW were one of N. America's finer, popular rock bands when judged alongside their peers at that time. I'm not sure if I'd put BTO that high up against their competition. Things were starting to get pretty corporate by that stage, anyway - musical recordings were getting too "slick" and "perfect". If you really listen to TGW's stuff, they tended to leave their mistakes in there (and there were many - mainly on guitar).


I'm actually trying to look at both bands from an unbiased perspective here. NOT with any personal favoritism, like so many here seem to do to an extreme at times. I mean, I've finally been hearing some of Roger Water's solo stuff on Sirius lately, and while some of it is pretty good musically, the constant "politicizing" can get tiresome really quick. So can that high, wavering voice he sings in all too often. He sounds like he's on the verge of a nervous breakdown or something (or like his underwear is too tight). It's OK in small doses, but he does it in practically every song, and it can get downright irritating. At least in Floyd he had Gilmour to balance the vocals out more. And the song "The Powers That Be" is just all-around awful for a guy with his talent. Does he have to have those female backup singers in everything? It sure seems that way. The guy's talented, but certainly not without his faults at times. (I also noticed in some of his live stuff, that he's not exactly what I'd call a particularly creative bass player, either.)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

For shame!










"The powers that be

They like treats, tricks, carrots and sticks

They like fear and loathing, they like sheep's clothing

And blacked-out vans ...


They like BLACKED OUT VANS

contingency plans!

they like death or glory

they love a good story

Their the Powers That Be!"


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For shame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The powers that be
> 
> They like treats, tricks, carrots and sticks
> 
> They like fear and loathing, they like sheep's clothing
> 
> And blacked-out vans ...
> 
> 
> They like BLACKED OUT VANS
> 
> contingency plans!
> 
> they like death or glory
> 
> they love a good story
> 
> Their the Powers That Be!"



I love that song! I use that song to test bass on different systems!


...you better run, you better run on home...


----------



## nomad139

Agreed! I love The Powers That Be !!! The live version, played along with The Tide Is Turning... what a rush!


----------



## Rammitinski

He He. I knew that would start a small riot







.


I really didn't care for the song when I heard it, though. Some of the things I've been hearing by him I thought were not bad musically, but that one wasn't one of them (musically, that is - I really don't get into songs so much for their lyrics). I don't recall the song in detail in my head (I only heard it twice), but I seem to remember it having a sort of "disco" beat, which I didn't care for at all (just as I thought that doing the same in "Another Brick in the Wall, Pt.2" and "Run Like Hell" was beneath the whole band and totally "selling out").


It dawned on me earlier that BTO also had another pretty big hit - "Roll On Down the Highway", so I guess they actually did have more than I originally gave them credit for. I'm not even sure if that was actually released as a single, but it was still a pretty huge hit either way.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

All of Water's solo work is heavy, heavy, message music. Your forgiven if your not into that kind of thing. The Music is meticulously crafted though, and it will grow on you if you listen to the album.


Most Waters fans feel that his solo work is on par with the best Floyd albums.


----------



## Rammitinski

Which Pink Floyd albums?


The stuff I heard was nowhere near as good as anything from "Meddle" to "Animals".


It did sound somewhat like "The Wall" at times, but, other than a couple of songs, I don't really care for that album all much. It's too slick, commercial and pretentious for me. Too much of Waters singing in that high, annoying voice, too.


----------



## maxman

I can't say that Waters' solo stuff is instantly likeable, but it's the type of music that "grows" on you for whatever reason (on me at least), and a lot of his stuff has become some of my all-time favorites. He brings a complexity (for lack of a better word) to his songs both musically & vocally that I haven't heard anywhere else. I'm also a Dylan fan, and neither of these guys music appeals to the vast majority, nor does every one of their songs appeal to me personally.


Music is subjective, isn't it? One person's trash is another person's treasure. And isn't that the beauty of it? There's something for everybody!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which Pink Floyd albums?



Every album he has written (including the last several Floyd albums) visits different musical and lyrical concepts. So the best way to approach his solo stuff is to listen to each album a couple times to get an initial read on the concept.


Thats where the brilliance of each work starts to sparkle: The complex string arrangements on "The Final Cut". the sparkling electric blues on "Pros and Cons", etc.


And if you approach the singing with the right amount of reverence, and seek to understand what he is saying, he sounds absolutely inspiring. He has a low calm singing, a middle-range rock singing, and then the high crying singing, and he uses them all.


He doesnt have Gilmour's amazing pipes, this much is true; but he makes up for it by composing complete thematic musical statements.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And if you approach the singing with the right amount of reverence, and seek to understand what he is saying, he sounds absolutely inspiring.



Finally, a tacit admission that RW fans constitute a cult.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...the sparkling electric blues on "Pros and Cons"...



Courtesy of Eric Clapton. Always in my short list of all-time favorite CDs. Also love KAOS by the way. Incredible stuff.


----------



## nomad139

The radio 'bits' of KAOS throw me a bit off now, which is maybe why I like the live versions more as time passes.


"Finally, a tacit admission that RW fans constitute a cult. "


*** "The Church of PF and RW flatly deny that such cults exist, or in the event of their existence, such status does not deem their followers to be here-in deemed of cult memberbership, forthwith, and upon solemn oaths notwithstanding, do not carry inherint rights duly noted" (Psalms, Meddle. 13:10 - 13:16)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

LOL this is the last service i went to, look at how they put the pyramid over the crowd's heads.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnySD...elated&search=


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nomad139* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed! I love The Powers That Be !!! The live version, played along with The Tide Is Turning... what a rush!



Wait a minute... WHAT LIVE VERSION of The Powers That Be? It was the one HUGE ommission from "In the Flesh". Where do I find this???


----------



## HTCrazy

BTW, I just picked up NEIL YOUNG live at Massy Hall in 1971. Wow! talk about an artist at the top of his powers. It's Neil by himself just playing acoustic guitar and piano in his hayday! It's my new favorite Neil Young by far. He had a few decent electric pieces, but NY is all about acoustic IMHO.


The disc is a DVD, but it plays in a CD player. It has an ultra high resolution PCM DTS 2.0 track along with video when its in the DVD player. Pretty cool. The sound is fantastic though the video is pretty dark but not as bad as you'd think for 1971. I can't stop listening to this thing.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTCrazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PCM DTS 2.0 track




















Ed


----------



## gerhard911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Well the version I have came with both a CD & a DVD. I can't speak to the DVD playing in a CD player since I haven't tried that. But I think I can clear up the confusion over the DVD audio. It's NOT DTS. It's PCM 24 bit 96kHz and does sound very good with your player configured to match.


The video alternates between concert footage (very static) to film shot on Neil's ranch in the early 70's (very cool). Highly recommended by this 50 something relic ;-)


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the version I have came with both a CD & a DVD. I can't speak to the DVD playing in a CD player since I haven't tried that. But I think I can clear up the confusion over the DVD audio. It's NOT DTS. It's PCM 24 bit 96kHz and does sound very good with your player configured to match.
> 
> 
> The video alternates between concert footage (very static) to film shot on Neil's ranch in the early 70's (very cool). Highly recommended by this 50 something relic ;-)



Thanks.


Ed


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the version I have came with both a CD & a DVD. I can't speak to the DVD playing in a CD player since I haven't tried that. But I think I can clear up the confusion over the DVD audio. It's NOT DTS. It's PCM 24 bit 96kHz and does sound very good with your player configured to match.
> 
> 
> The video alternates between concert footage (very static) to film shot on Neil's ranch in the early 70's (very cool). Highly recommended by this 50 something relic ;-)



I tried backing it up to my Zune player and the backup software identified it as PCM DTS 2.0 - though I don't know how accurate that is. I wonder if mine also came with a CD and DVD but the CD didn't make it back from the car? Hmm, I'll have to check.


EDIT: My bad, it DOES come with both a CD and DVD. Left the CD in the car. I don't know what the best price but got mine for $14.99 at Costco.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTCrazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the backup software identified it as PCM DTS 2.0 - though I don't know how accurate that is.



That's easy - it's completely inaccurate because there is no such thing.


Ed


----------



## jorainbo

If any of you even remotely like the band Toto, I would highly recommend picking up their Live In Amsterdam concert DVD. It is available in both standard def DVD and Blu-Ray. I have both, and while the Blu-Ray version is preferable from a visual standpoint, I was a little disappointed that the best audio track on it is a 768 kbps DTS track. There aren't any uncompressed audio formats. Nonetheless, it still sounds good and the performance is amazing. Toto is about to celebrate their 30th anniversary and their music is better than ever. In fact, just a few weeks ago they recorded another concert performance in Paris that will be released as a DVD, and hopefully on Blu-Ray, in the coming year.


----------



## nomad139




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTCrazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wait a minute... WHAT LIVE VERSION of The Powers That Be? It was the one HUGE ommission from "In the Flesh". Where do I find this???




Sorry, I got my Roger Waters live stuff as audio-only. Didn't mean to mislead anyone there... Plus they were downloads, so I'm not certain where you'd find them.


----------



## ekb

So I ended up buying "The Strat Pack - Live in Concert" (ie 50th anniversary of the Fender Stratocaster) since it has a few David Gilmour performances that I saw on The Tube which looked quite good. The DVD is somewhere between OK and good because the selection of artists is not so great. Many Strat players, like Clapton for example, are missing. But it's still worth getting for Gilmour alone. The Gilmour songs have a more Pink Floyd mood than his "In Concert" DVD and the audio quality is much better than Pulse - but still not achieving excellent AQ. The other performers that I thought were quite good are Paul Rogers and Paul Carrack. Also Gary Moore really entertains (the guitar playing, not the singing - but it's mostly guitar) with Hendrix's Red House. And of course this is another DVD with Joe Walsh playing all his classics.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Thanks EKB, I rented it on BB-Online to check out the G-Man


----------



## Artslinger

From a new AVS member that has over 100 Concert/Music DVDs I thought I'd add to the list a few DVDs that I did not find mentioned.


*Newer Performances:*

UFO - Showtime:

Vinnie Moore takes over for the once great Michael Schenker with Jason Bonham taking over on drums. They play 16 of their classics along with a few new tunes, Mogg's vocals sound great and Vinnie puts on a stellar performance. The production quality of this DVD is great, the surround mix was excellent and the widescreen picture looks awesome with very nice camera work.

Los Lobos - Live At the Fillmore:

This is simply great sounding concert with a good and varied set list, and most of all a ripping performance by some very talented musicians. Nicely shot in widescreen video, edited with the camera focused on the performers.

The Jeff Healey Band - Live At Montreux:

A rocking bluesy performance from all members of the bad included the man himself. Shot at Montreux with top production quality, the audio and video quality are top notch.

Pat Benatar, Neil Giraldo - Live:

I wasn't too thrilled about buying this DVD but my wife is a big fan, but I'm glad I did. Benatar's performance is great, her voice shows the power and smoothness of one few woman rock'n roll lead singers. Neil Giraldo's guitar playing is blazing and near note perfect. The video was clear and the colors good with decent editing, the sound was average with the focus on Pat and Neil.


*Music Video DVDs:*

The Cult - Pure Cult:

18 excellent videos from 1984 and 1995, watch their style evolve through the years. Video and audio is what you would expect from the 80s and 90s but still holds up pretty good, there is only Dolby stereo. If you like the band pick this up.

Metallica - The Videos 1989-2004:

If you're a fan of Metallica you've seen many of these 23 videos. With the cheap price you can't go wrong, throw it on the player and crank it up. The "Whiskey in the Jar" video is total rockn' roll sleaze and metal.


*Old Performances:*

Rory Gallagher Live at Montreux:

Two full DVDs of the late great Irish guitarist performing at the Montreux Festival, this is a real treat for early rock fans. The sound and video of these performances is what it is from this area. Camera work and video is suprisingly pretty good, the sound (Dolby digital and DTS) varies from concert to concert but the quality is pretty good considering the age.

Johnny Cash - Live From Austin TX:

This is a 2005 release from Austin City Limits and is the best of all this DVDs IMO. The DVD has nice clear video and great sound with the straight ahead editing that ACL is known for. I loved nearly all the songs and is mostly just him and his band with his great voice on center stage, classic Johnny Cash.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ugh ... the Pat Benetar DVD was sounding awesome until I got to the part "The sound was average ..."


I may have to try to rent it first.


Also, the Johnny Cash and Rory Gallagher sounds worth checking out!

thanks


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh ... the Pat Benetar DVD was sounding awesome until I got to the part "The sound was average ..."
> 
> 
> I may have to try to rent it first.
> 
> 
> Also, the Johnny Cash and Rory Gallagher sounds worth checking out!
> 
> thanks



I almost always rent the Conert/Music DVD first, unless after researching on the internet the DVD has recieved tons of good reviews. For me I can live with average sound if the performance and editing are good.


Rent the Benetar DVD I think you will find the sound quality is good enough to buy for your collection. The Johnny Cash ACL is the best sounding DVD of him out there IMO, so if you want to add Cash to your collection this is the one to get. I would suggest renting the Rory DVD first considering it has some vintage performances the sound is nothing like the new performance releases, rent disk 1 since it has the best performances IMO, I know Netflix carries the DVD.


If you want top quality sound and video I can make some suggestions.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I dont insist of top quality sound, a good performance is more important.


As you are probably aware, some concert DVDs are completely missing highs, or they have no bass, or they have some other huge flaw. This Benatar DVD isn't like that, is it?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont insist of top quality sound, a good performance is more important.
> 
> 
> As you are probably aware, some concert DVDs are completely missing highs, or they have no bass, or they have some other huge flaw. This Benatar DVD isn't like that, is it?




The reason why this gets an average sound rating from me is even though this DVD is a 2001 release the only audio track is a Dolby 2.0 surround and the bass is not there, but guitar and vocal are sharp and clear. If you can live with that the performances are outstanding and the camera work pretty much focuses on the performers without over the top camera switching and no stupid special effects.


As far as sound goes this not in the same class as Eagles - Farewell I Tour or Doobie Brothers - Rockin' Down The Highway.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reason why this gets an average sound rating from me is even though this DVD is a 2001 release the only audio track is a Dolby 2.0 . . .



Do you even try applying Dolby PL II Music or PL IIx Music? It does a great job.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As you are probably aware, some concert DVDs are completely missing highs, or they have no bass, or they have some other huge flaw.



How can you not mention the biggest flaw of all in your list? Every disk has dynamic compression (now usually called loudness) and many if not most go way overboard to complete rob the life out of the music.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I haven't found that to be a massive problem with the bands I listen to Ed.


When they have a bad recording, its because their was a rainstorm that knocked out half the equipment, or they cheaped out on the soundtruck, or something boneheaded like that







.


Most of the good musicians set out to make a good recording, but something bad happens along the way.


My daughter's bands, on the other hand, sometimes compress the hell out of their concert DVDs. Usher was kind of disappointing, for example.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I'm watching Green Day's "Bullet in a Bible" right now, perhaps the best concert movie ever filmed.


Definitely this concert gets the "best Director" award IMHO, plus its an amazing 3-man rock band, a great song catalog, and a MASSIVE stage production.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching Green Day's "Bullet in a Bible" right now, perhaps the best concert movie ever filmed.
> 
> 
> Definitely this concert gets the "best Director" award IMHO, plus its an amazing 3-man rock band, a great song catalog, and a MASSIVE stage production.




I'll 2nd that....This is an excellent concert!

The venue, the intensity and the music all come together here.


If you like "American Idiot" you HAVE to get this conceert.


Reminds me of the Clash concerts tours.


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea Bullet in a Bible is not the absolute best recording, but its a good solid recording... and the compression lets all the other instruments cut through all that lovely guitar distortion ...


The camera work - oh my God! Its fast cut, but all the shots are relevant to the experience.


I normally like concert shots that linger on the players, like as if your watching them. But BIAB is loaded with these camera shots where the center of the camera moves around like your eyes might. THe camera might start as full shot of the bass player. Then a second later, the camera zooms slightly and focuses on his hands. The DVD is loaded with dozens maybe hundreds of these wandering shots.


And theres probably two dozen other camera techniques that just blow my mind when i watch this (I was a cinema major in college).


Major pyrotechnics at this show as well... and the best part is these guys have a VERY good song catalog. This is how a rock stadium show is done!


----------



## yankeeman

PINK - LIVE IN EUROPE


This is a concert made for dvd - it begs to be watched, not just listened to. Awesomely visual and sexual, dont buy this one if you are easily offended. Foul language too, but the music is just great, and if you enjoy this kind of stuff, the visuals are absolutely spectacular and a real turn-on. This is one concert dvd you won't take your eyes off of when its on, but as i said, the music rocks too, a constant barrage of songs with a great beat to them, this dvd keeps your feet moving.


I took a chance on this, figuring the few videos i had seen of Pink looked pretty good, and am i glad i did!!!!


----------



## Goalier95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PINK - LIVE IN EUROPE
> 
> 
> This is a concert made for dvd - it begs to be watched, not just listened to. Awesomely visual and sexual, dont buy this one if you are easily offended. Foul language too, but the music is just great, and if you enjoy this kind of stuff, the visuals are absolutely spectacular and a real turn-on. This is one concert dvd you won't take your eyes off of when its on, but as i said, the music rocks too, a constant barrage of songs with a great beat to them, this dvd keeps your feet moving.
> 
> 
> I took a chance on this, figuring the few videos i had seen of Pink looked pretty good, and am i glad i did!!!!



Is this concert filmed like Porcupine Tree's Arriving Somewhere... with too much post production "artsy" editing or just stage shots of everyone performing like Madonna's Drowned World Tour? I ask because I like my dvd concerts to show nothing but the stage and the performers without it looking like a music video. Also, how does the LFE sound with this dvd? Thanks


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goalier95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this concert filmed like Porcupine Tree's Arriving Somewhere... with too much post production "artsy" editing or just stage shots of everyone performing like Madonna's Drowned World Tour? I ask because I like my dvd concerts to show nothing but the stage and the performers without it looking like a music video. Also, how does the LFE sound with this dvd? Thanks



Havent seen the Porcupine Tree's Arriving Somewhere, so cant compare. I will say the beginning had a lot of what i consider too fast editing, but as it went on that seemed to happen less. No, it does not look like a video, you feel you are watching the concert, particularly when the quick editing slows down.


LFE is quite adequate, certainly enough for this kind of music, and the rest of this thing is so great, believe me, even if you have concerts with better LFE, this is one dvd worth having!


I too like concerts to look like concerts, not videos. Do you like Tina Turner Live In Amsterdam? Thats a great one with a fantastic song choice and incredible visuals, but not the incredible sexuality of this Pink dvd. Anyway, the Tina Turner dvd is one of my favorites, the Proud Mary alone is worth the price of the dvd. To me, a great example of a concert dvd looking 100% like a concert is the incredible Music for Monserrat, which has Paul McCartney, Elton John, Eric Clapton, Phil Collins, Jimmy Buffet, Mark Knopfler, and a lot more. Just fantastic, and you never feel you are looking at anything but a concert.


----------



## Goalier95

Very good, thanks! Will have to get those recommendations you mentioned.


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Major pyrotechnics at this show as well...



*rant on*


No offense to the poster, but I for one am sick and tired of seeing fireworks at a concert. I go to 4th of July shows to watch fireworks, and I go to concerts to listen and see great musicians play great music. All it does, is add to the already

increasing price of admission.


*rant off*


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

You want to go to a massive stadium show, and watch 3 little people on the horizon? Why not just put in the CD?


You entertain a stadium by putting on a massive spectacle. Think Super Bowl. When a band puts on a spectacle for crowd, nobody complains about the extra 2 bucks for the fireworks.


----------



## manpig

Actually, a concert musically is quite different from listening to a cd. At least the ones I go to are. Beyond that, I like the atmosphere of a concert. That would include listening to the

live music, watching the people, jumping into a mosh pit, body surfing the crowd, smokin a doob with friends, looking at the pretty girls dancing, etc etc. For me, the fireworks are just not important. In fact, they are usually distracting.


In regards to the Super Bowl, I have never been, but I do watch every year. And yeah, the spectacle that surrounds the Super Bowl is meaningless to me. I generally prefer watching the Division playoffs leading up to Super Bowl as they don't have as much hype and hoopla and the games are generally better.


When I was a kid, I used to go to concerts for $10 or less. I guess that dates me. Now, to see a decent concert the ticket prices can and do exceed $100.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, a concert musically is quite different from listening to a cd. At least the ones I go to are. Beyond that, I like the atmosphere of a concert. That would include listening to the
> 
> live music, watching the people, jumping into a mosh pit, body surfing the crowd, smokin a doob with friends, looking at the pretty girls dancing, etc etc. For me, the fireworks are just not important. In fact, they are usually distracting.
> 
> 
> In regards to the Super Bowl, I have never been, but I do watch every year. And yeah, the spectacle that surrounds the Super Bowl is meaningless to me. I generally prefer watching the Division playoffs leading up to Super Bowl as they don't have as much hype and hoopla and the games are generally better.
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I used to go to concerts for $10 or less. I guess that dates me. Now, to see a decent concert the ticket prices can and do exceed $100.



And for the better seats, you're talking $200-400 per seat!










-t


I still have a lot of my old ticket stubs. One for Hendrix at $4.50. That was the "best seats" tier price. Can't even buy one of his CDs for that price!!


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And for the better seats, you're talking $200-400 per seat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t
> 
> 
> I still have a lot of my old ticket stubs. One for Hendrix at $4.50. That was the "best seats" tier price. Can't even buy one of his CDs for that price!!



That Hendrix ticket stub ought to be valuable. How was the show?


I saw Led Zepplin in Tuscon for like $8.00. There weren't no freekin fireworks either.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Led Zepplin had a massive laser show when i saw them in 77


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Led Zepplin had a massive laser show when i saw them in 77



are you sure? it could have been the orange sunshine.


----------



## Rammitinski

I agree - I like bands for their music, and that's what I want to see the show focused on when I see them live. Having an elaborate stage show is either OK or not, depending on the band - but the music is the main thing for me (plus those other, side things he mentions







).


And some lasers are fine - that's always been pretty traditional. I just don't need the huge pyrotechnics (you may be right about it being a "distraction" - at least with certain bands. Kiss certainly used it that way - intentionally - since they and their music were pretty lame on their own. But, at least, to their credit, they apparently knew that







). I mean, if I were going to see Green Day, I'd want "Just the music, maam". Alice Cooper, well - the theatrics have always been expected to be a huge component of the show. His music and show are built around one another. Same with Floyd - the extra stuff has been a huge part of their show for years. With them it doesn't really distract, it enhances.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

How about the live cannon fire in the 1812 overture, is that traditional enough pyrotechnics??

You guys would have been whining up a storm back then.


Here is the show!:


----------



## manpig

Speaking of Kiss, I saw them open a show for Savoy Brown at a drive-in theater in Anchorage Alaska of all places. No one knew much about them. I have to admit their antics were sort of funny and entertaining, but as time wore on I grew tired of them.



Didn't mean to hijack this thread btw. Kind of fun to remember the old days tho.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That Hendrix ticket stub ought to be valuable. How was the show?
> 
> 
> I saw Led Zepplin in Tuscon for like $8.00. There weren't no freekin fireworks either.



Hendrix had fireworks... He poured lighter fluid on his Fender and set it on fire.

That was June 27, 1970 at the Boston Garden. Just amazing...


Two months before I saw the Doors. April 10, 1970, at the Boston Arena for $6.50. Outrageous price!!

They used a two-wheeled cart to bring in a stack of cases of beer and set them up so Jim Morrison could pull a beer whenever he wanted! And he proceeded to drink every one of them! Unfortunately, Jim was more difficult to understand as he went on. This was not one of the better shows.


Little did anyone know that within 3 months of the Hendrix show, both he and Morrison would be gone! And Janis too.


-t


-


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about the live cannon fire in the 1812 overture, is that traditional enough pyrotechnics??
> 
> You guys would have been whining up a storm back then.
> 
> 
> Here is the show!:




That's nothing! The Boston Symphony Orchestra has been using a set of Howlitzers to do that for years every July 4th on the Esplanade in Boston by the Charles River.










-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Man thats just wrong. Those howitzers must completely ruin your view of all those old guys in tuxedos ...


----------



## Goalier95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PINK - LIVE IN EUROPE
> 
> 
> This is a concert made for dvd - it begs to be watched, not just listened to. Awesomely visual and sexual, dont buy this one if you are easily offended. Foul language too, but the music is just great, and if you enjoy this kind of stuff, the visuals are absolutely spectacular and a real turn-on. This is one concert dvd you won't take your eyes off of when its on, but as i said, the music rocks too, a constant barrage of songs with a great beat to them, this dvd keeps your feet moving.
> 
> 
> I took a chance on this, figuring the few videos i had seen of Pink looked pretty good, and am i glad i did!!!!



Just bought the explicit dvd and loved it!! Great show, awesome sound and what a party! For fans of a great show (mature of course) this is a great concert without all the b.s. from current boring pop stars. Pink has more balls than some male rockers just standing around and being all down about life. It has a stereo and 5.1 audio setup but it seemed like most of it came from my fronts and center channels. Nice bass and drum tracks. I also enjoyed the "Welcome to the Jungle" cover, glad she didn't mix it up too much and stayed pretty much true to the original.


About the show itself, it feels like a lesbian romp fest if you're into that. Most of the backup dancers are either groping or licking Pink so just a fair warning to you easily offended types out there. Some of it felt like it was for shock value, but it didn't take draw too much away from the music. It was a blast to watch and listen to, great workout video!


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goalier95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About the show itself, it feels like a lesbian romp fest if you're into that. Most of the backup dancers are either groping or licking Pink so just a fair warning to you easily offended types out there.



I guess I fall into the "easily offended" camp. Sounds rather perverted to me, but thanks for the warning. Seeing Pink being licked and groped would NOT send the right kind of message to my 16 year-old daughter.


----------



## Goalier95

Funny thing was, most of the audience members from that concert were teenage European girls...


----------



## Pronto Pup

The *Pink, Live in Europe* concert also comes in a "clean" version which should be suitable for faint-hearted puritans... and 16 year old girls with ambiguous orientations...










I guess the "explicit' version is more highly desired by the majority as it's selling at amazon for almost 4 times the price of the "clean" version.


Gee... I wonder why?


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The *Pink, Live in Europe* concert also comes in a "clean" version which should be suitable for faint-hearted puritans... and 16 year old girls with ambiguous orientations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the "explicit' version is more highly desired by the majority as it's selling at amazon for almost 4 times the price of the "clean" version.
> 
> 
> Gee... I wonder why?



I just checked Amazon, since i bought my EXPLICIT version there, and both versions are selling for under $20, with the EXPLICIT version only $3 higher than the clean one. Hardly 4 times the price. Maybe you were looking at the wrong thing, or maybe i am, but thats what i see.


For me, i am sick and tired of this country being forced to watch watered-down versions of movies and concerts that the rest of the world is able to see but us Americans arent. Something is wrong with this picture! Choice is the word, and Amazon is doing the right thing, giving us a choice of which one we want. To me, the EXPLICIT version still isnt that bad, its a sexy concert, its not an X-rated video.


Goalier95 - I am really glad you enjoyed it. Its a good feeling to help someone on the forum. We cant all have the same opinion on everything, I'm happy this worked out.


----------



## Pronto Pup

My price comparison was based on the used prices where the "explicit" version is fetching nearly 4 times the price of the "clean" version.


I just added this title to my Blockbuster queue based on the reviews above... It sounds like a hot concert & I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Goalier95

Yankeeman,


it's exactly the type of concert i was looking for! Great vibe, sweet tunes and Pink looks like she's having fun. You're right, it's not X-rated at all, just a very risque concert. I would say it's just a notch above what Madonna shows on her stage shows. I'm also glad Amazon has the explicit version for just a couple bucks more since I paid $17 @ Bbuy for it the other day. Choice is such an amazing thing isn't it?


----------



## mrosell

Bob Marley & the Wailers Live at the Rainbow is truly exceptional. Popped this one into my HT and was blown away. His music is PERFECT for surround sound.


I had never seen a Marley concert dvd, only documentaries. This has the full concert (with no cuts for interviews and crap) on disc 1 and and a cool documentary called carribean nights on disc 2.


If you're looking for a good reggae concert dvd, this is for you; personally, it was like I was rediscovering each song for the first time. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

A popular DVD on this forum is "*Standing In The Shadows of Motown*", a concert disk and documentary about the backup musicians of Motown. "Standing In The Shadows" is very well produced and has several supporters here. However I never liked it, because I felt it was missing the main ingredient of Motown: the spectacular Motown singers.


Enter "*Elvis Lives*", a similar retrospective with one MAJOR difference. Elvis sings throughout this show, in GLORIOUSLY remastered detail.


"But does it have a bunch of boring documentary clips?"; you ask. Yes and No. While it starts off with maybe 5 minutes of documentary, and they do talk between songs, this is 80% concert, and only %20 documentary. This ratio works fine for me.


So they put on stage all the musicians and backup singers that supported Elvis, and they put Elvis on a huge video screen on the center, and they play a show in Memphis. Theres 2 other video sceens going behind the performance, that show mostly the live show (for the people in the back).


The results are excellent. I am not an Elvis fan, I own none of his music; but I have always thought he was a good singer.


And does Elvis have some pipes! I am not sure how many liberties they took in the remastering process, but Elvis sounds excellent. He does a Sinatra's "*My Way*" and I think edges out Blue Eyes himself.


But what about all the old tired musicians and singers? Well they sound excellent as well! The musicians, who take some liberties, add some solos, and generally do a rousing performance, given the genre. This production had a superb director, and they somehow managed to work in extra time for Solos, while still keeping Elvis on the stage.


Elvis sings his songs plus several covers including "*Bridge Over Troubled Water*" and "Johnny B Goode".


The video is only 4:3, but did stretch well on my Samsung 61 inch DLP. The video quality is otherwise excellent, with the video of Elvis looking as good as can be expected, after a careful remastering job. Yes the Elvis video is always soft, and occasionally blurry, but thats to be expected given they were using 60s TV as source.


All the video of Elvis captures him in his prime, before he got fat. This is loving portrayal of Elvis, dont expect talk of his downhill slide or drug use.


The audio quality is excellent as well. If The Eagles "Melbourne" DVD is considered a 10, "Elvis Lives!" is a solid 9.


--------------------


And perhaps the best part of this DVD, is .... you can play it for Grandma!

Ratings 1-10

Video = 8 (some may give it a 7 because its 4:3)

Audio = 9

Performance = 9

Direction = 9


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A popular DVD on this forum is "*Standing In The Shadows of Motown*", a concert disk and documentary about the backup musicians of Motown. "Standing In The Shadows" is very well produced and has several supporters here. However I never liked it, because I felt it was missing the main ingredient of Motown: the spectacular Motown singers.



I think you may have missed the point of this DVD. It's a celebration of all the MUSICIANS that played on those hits. What you realize after watching it is that the songs were so good, many different people could sing them and get hits out of them. They aren't "backup" musicians, they ARE the musicians and the singers were almost interchangeable. How many different people/bands had a hit with Get Ready to just name one song. Being a musician myself, I greatly appreciate the musicianship. I think having those songs sung by the newer artists just reinforces how great those songs/arrangements are and how good that "band" really was. Sorry about the rant, off my soapbox now...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Marvin Gaye, Smokie Robinson ... they are replaceable?


I like instruments as much as the next guy, but get a grip


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A popular DVD on this forum is "*Standing In The Shadows of Motown*", a concert disk and documentary about the backup musicians of Motown. "Standing In The Shadows" is very well produced and has several supporters here. However I never liked it, because I felt it was missing the main ingredient of Motown: the spectacular Motown singers.



But this disk aguably has the best audio quality of any concert DVD. That alone, makes it an absolute must.


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But this disk aguably has the best audio quality of any concert DVD. That alone, makes it an absolute must.
> 
> 
> Ed



That's quite a statement coming from you Ed!









I'm putting that title into my rental queue based on that alone.

Thanks for the heads up.


-t


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's quite a statement coming from you Ed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting that title into my rental queue based on that alone.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> -t



The songs in the regular documentary are recorded quite well. But the jam session on the second disk is even better.


Ed


----------



## KOA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are you sure? it could have been the orange sunshine.



I saw Hendrix at the Waikiki Shell with this light behind Diamond Head that kept getting brighter and brighter. We couldn't figure out what it was for the longest time. Turns out it was the moon rising.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I finally got my Strat Pack delivery from Blockbuster Online ...



Audio and Video Quality

------------------------------

Audio is reference IMHO.

This is a FANTASTIC live recording, with deep bass, excellent midrange definition, and nice highs as well.


Mic-ing and Mixing is superb as well, you can hear all the instruments with clarity - and thats a major feat with wonderfully distorted guitars in the forground of almost every song!


Video looks absolutely HD on a good Upconverter player.

The only giveaway is the aspect ratio: 4:3. Great stage lighting helps the HD effect, no doubt.



PERFORMANCE

----------------------

A guitar just made THAT note?! you'll find yourself saying ...


The disc starts a little slow with some rock and roll roots like the Crickets ... but then it moves on to bigger and better things FAST.


Brian May, Paul Rodgers, and a fantastic performance by Gary Moore. He does the worlds best version of Hendrix's" Red House", with hard blues guitar. The singing is strong as well!


Some of the Stratpack guitarists are inserting these deep stratacaster chords, and they often wake up the wooofers and even the sub... this disc is growing on me. Every cut is very tight and traditional, but then theres virtuoso guitar sprinkled liberally throughout.


Right now is playing Joe Walsh "Lifes Been Good To Me" and he hasn't sung in a minute or 2 


When he does sing it sound great.


As a Waters fan, I almost dont want to admit that David Gilmour positively lights up 3 new Floyd cuts: "Marooned", "Coming Back To Life", and "Sorrow"; and ended up being grateful he played these cuts!


A Jazz Fusion guitarist plays one cut - a very nice touch. Theres 2-3 songs with female vocals...


I think the first singer was a Crickets guy, and he sung i believe a hendrix tune and other "covers" and he was overall really good.


The second major singer I believe is Paul Rodgers of Free and Bad Company. I just wish he would play Silver Blue and Gold










Gary Moore just tears up the guitar but keeps to the structure of "All along the Watchtower somewhat.


----------



## FredProgGH

Brain May playing a Strat?


----------



## meotter

it's probably already been said, but i'm very impressed with the audio quality as well as video quality of rush r32.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meotter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's probably already been said, but i'm very impressed with the audio quality as well as video quality of rush r32.



I was too, but others thaught the audio was too compressed...


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by JohnR_IN_LA
> 
> I finally got my Strat Pack delivery from Blockbuster Online ...



I noticed a little anticipation in this statement. I try to rent alot of concert dvds from Blockbuster Online but they tend to get leap frogged. Even when I have them in the top of my queue and it says "Available Now" they still do no send them.










I also have the Strat Pack in my queue but I don't know if I will live to see it arrive in my mailbox but thank you for the review. I hope to check it out.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hmm I have seen that happen, but its relatively rare. I've been able to probably 2 dozen concerts through Blockbuster online.



I will put Strat Pack in the mail so that they can ship it out to you though. I just need to watch Gary Moore one more time ...


----------



## TBert

It had been 3 months since I bought anything musical on dvd until this week I picked up 4 good ones.


1. Bruce Springsteen with the Sessions Band live in Dublin-Widescreen, very good 5.1, and

the music is a cross between country and cajun/dixieland with banjo, accordian, fiddle,

etc.

2. Chris Botti live with Orchestra and Special Guests-Jazz with strings and several good

guest vocalists, also Chris lets his band loose on a few tunes. Also widecsreen and 5.1

3. David Gray Live in Slow Motion-Widescreen, 5.1dd and dts this was in London and covers

songs from his new album by the same name and some past work.

4. Jerry Lee Lewis, Last Man Standing-Live concert with the Killer and a bunch of great

guest artists. The man is showing his age but to see and hear him in widecreen and dts,

well, you got to go for it.


All these were good sound and video quality and concerts around 2 hours.


Great stuff.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally got my Strat Pack delivery . . . Audio is reference IMHO.



Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but don't you think that it's going a little (lot?) over the top to call this "reference" quality? To me, reference quality would mean that on a really good system, it can fool you that you are present at the live event (i.e. if you had your eye's closed). There are very few recordings that can do that. You always know that you are listening to a recording. As I said in post #2541 - the audio quality is much better than Pulse (ie Pink Floyd in reference to the Gilmour songs), but still not excellent AQ (let alone reference). Nevertheless, this DVD is entertaining and certainly worth buying.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea i wonder what weaknesses you found in the recording. I just couldnt find them.


I hear no discernable compression, excellent definition... deep but musical bass, the drums sound fantastic ... the vocals cut throuogh with clarity, and the electric guitars sound note perfect.


I guess the recordings i think this is equal too or better are: The Eagles concert DVDs, Boz Scaggs Live, etc. I believe its better than "David Gilmour In Concert" mostly because this seems to have better detail in the bass.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It had been 3 months since I bought anything musical on dvd until this week I picked up 4 good ones.
> 
> 
> 1. Bruce Springsteen with the Sessions Band live in Dublin-Widescreen, very good 5.1, and
> 
> the music is a cross between country and cajun/dixieland with banjo, accordian, fiddle,
> 
> etc.
> 
> 2. Chris Botti live with Orchestra and Special Guests-Jazz with strings and several good
> 
> guest vocalists, also Chris lets his band loose on a few tunes. Also widecsreen and 5.1
> 
> 3. David Gray Live in Slow Motion-Widescreen, 5.1dd and dts this was in London and covers
> 
> songs from his new album by the same name and some past work.
> 
> 4. Jerry Lee Lewis, Last Man Standing-Live concert with the Killer and a bunch of great
> 
> guest artists. The man is showing his age but to see and hear him in widecreen and dts,
> 
> well, you got to go for it.
> 
> 
> All these were good sound and video quality and concerts around 2 hours.
> 
> 
> Great stuff.



I agree... Last Man Standing, is full of great performances. Yes Jerry is showing his age thanks to a hard livin' life but makes up for any limitations with superb piano and singing that only a veteran can bring to these songs standards. The audio, video and editing are excellent for a concert DVD.


I'm picking up the Sessions Band live in Dublin next week along with Paul Rodgers - Live in Glasgow, deepdiscount.com is having a 20% off sale. I'm confident both will be top notch performances, along with very good audio and video.


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will put Strat Pack in the mail so that they can ship it out to you though. I just need to watch Gary Moore one more time ...



Thank you!







I will be looking forward to watching it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree... Last Man Standing, is full of great performances. Yes Jerry is showing his age thanks to a hard livin' life but makes up for any limitations with superb piano and singing that only a veteran can bring to these songs standards. The audio, video and editing are excellent for a concert DVD.



I also agree and the good thing about it is that I picked this DVD up at Sam's Club for about $10.


----------



## randy5554




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It had been 3 months since I bought anything musical on dvd until this week I picked up 4 good ones.
> 
> 
> 1. Bruce Springsteen with the Sessions Band live in Dublin-Widescreen, very good 5.1, and
> 
> the music is a cross between country and cajun/dixieland with banjo, accordian, fiddle,
> 
> etc.
> 
> 2. Chris Botti live with Orchestra and Special Guests-Jazz with strings and several good
> 
> guest vocalists, also Chris lets his band loose on a few tunes. Also widecsreen and 5.1
> 
> 3. David Gray Live in Slow Motion-Widescreen, 5.1dd and dts this was in London and covers
> 
> songs from his new album by the same name and some past work.
> 
> 4. Jerry Lee Lewis, Last Man Standing-Live concert with the Killer and a bunch of great
> 
> guest artists. The man is showing his age but to see and hear him in widecreen and dts,
> 
> well, you got to go for it.
> 
> 
> All these were good sound and video quality and concerts around 2 hours.
> 
> 
> Great stuff.



Bruce in Dublin is great, but I wish that they had just released one full concert rather than this hodge-podge of 3 shows (and edited, too). Sound quality is amazing!


----------



## htomei22

TBert, thanks a million for the heads up on Jerry Lee. Just ordered it - can't wait to see/hear "The Killer" in all his (albeit somewhat aged) glory.


This continues to be the best thread on this forum.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea i wonder what weaknesses you found in the recording. I just couldnt find them.
> 
> 
> I hear no discernable compression, . . .



I'll have to listen to it again to give you specifics - maybe this weekend. But 99.9% of the time compression is a big factor. I think that this is one of the primary ways that we immediately can tell something is a recording vs the real thing. The Sheffield Drum Record and the Sheffield Track record come to mind when I think of essentially no compression. I agree with you that The Eagles (both DVDs) and Boz Scaggs are two of the best in concert DVDs. I don't remember Strat Pack comming close to either of these.


Ed


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pronto Pup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The *Pink, Live in Europe* concert also comes in a "clean" version which should be suitable for faint-hearted puritans... and 16 year old girls with ambiguous orientations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the "explicit' version is more highly desired by the majority as it's selling at amazon for almost 4 times the price of the "clean" version.
> 
> 
> Gee... I wonder why?



All the talk here about Pink Live in Europe so I had to check this one out. The performance she gives is outstanding but all the extra kinky stuff was pretty lame. I think she is good enough on her own without this kind of crap. I didn't find it to be enticing at all. The black back-up dancer that struts around in the thong was too ****** looking to suit my personal tastes. The other things I could have done without were the scenes with the sex dolls and the part were they got this gay looking dude supposedly out of the audience and strapped him to a chair and aroused him. *shakes head*


I did like her renditions of the Joplin songs, and as I listened to her on some songs she almost sounds like Joss Stone. I guess I had never noticed that about her before.


I think I still prefer the recent concert dvd I watched with Gwen Stefani better. I think it was called Hari something lovers or something like that.


Anyone know of any decent concert dvd's with Ferge? Damn, she is hawt.


Another recent concert dvd I watched was Pink Floyd Pulse. Very good. I even enjoyed the pyrotechnics at the end. (admission to John of LA)


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KOA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw Hendrix at the Waikiki Shell with this light behind Diamond Head that kept getting brighter and brighter. We couldn't figure out what it was for the longest time. Turns out it was the moon rising.



ha ha


Koa: Dude, check out that awesome light. I wonder how Hendrix is doing that? Pass me the joint you bogard.


Friend: Whooooa, that is cool and it is growin or sumpin.


Koa: Your standing on my damn foot mofo. I think it moved.


Friend: That's not me on your foot you stupid dumbazz, that is your other foot. Pass it back. Hey that light is getting huge.


Koa: No damn wonder I felt this insane instability. I thought it was just the reefer. Hey man, we have got to get us one of those lights for our pad.


Friend: Forsure dude. We should like go ask Hendrix where he got it.


Koa: Holy ****, there are craters on that light.


Friend: Oh my gawd, that is the moon.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another recent concert dvd I watched was Pink Floyd Pulse. Very good. I even enjoyed the pyrotechnics at the end. (admission to John of LA)



Now you need to watch "Bullet in a Bible"


----------



## jwebb1970

In lieu of an actual full-blown reunion (which will likely never happen--Live8 one-off doesn't count), the combo of PINK FLOYD-PULSE and ROGER WATERS-IN THE FLESH makes for some good Floyd viewing/listening.


PULSE PQ could be better (crappy 4:3 shot on video), but the audio is sweet.


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In lieu of an actual full-blown reunion (which will likely never happen--Live8 one-off doesn't count), the combo of PINK FLOYD-PULSE and ROGER WATERS-IN THE FLESH makes for some good Floyd viewing/listening.
> 
> 
> PULSE PQ could be better (crappy 4:3 shot on video), but the audio is sweet.



I agree completely. Both are very good. I am still trying to figure out in my mind which one I like the best. There were certain aspects of each that appealed to me. I think I liked the 3 back up singers that played on In the Flesh better than those on Pulse. The young guitar player that sang Money on In the Flesh was also outstanding. But that being said, I like the show and music content on Pulse better. The light show was also steller.


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now you need to watch "Bullet in a Bible"



Making a mental note to put it in my Q.


Gracias.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree completely. Both are very good. I am still trying to figure out in my mind which one I like the best. There were certain aspects of each that appealed to me. I think I liked the 3 back up singers that played on In the Flesh better than those on Pulse. The young guitar player that sang Money on In the Flesh was also outstanding. But that being said, I like the show and music content on Pulse better. The light show was also steller.



I'd probably lean towards PULSE, myself. IN THE FLESH is great, no question. And for me, Waters is the vital half of the classic Floyd ingredients. His presence is missed on PULSE, esp the DARK SIDE section. The post-Waters Floyd just doesn't do it for me as much. Really just Gilmour solo albums that happen to have Mason and Wright on them. Then again, it is DAVID FREAKIN' GILMOUR, so it isn't that bad.


But even though Waters' guitarist is phenominal, I still hear that show and go, "you know, he ain't Gilmour".


At least I still have IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE to listen to. Nice to hear the live WALL shows from back in the day. Just wish there was a DVD of it. THAT would be cool.


Oh yeah...and don't forget LIVE AT POMPEII. _That_ is my fave Floyd DVD. The band at their creative peak. Young, rockin' and still getting along!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Pulse really has no soul though. The players are on this huge stage, completely detached from eachother, and Gilmour is having to sing and play the lead on most of these difficult songs. He does not look like he is having fun.


To add insult to injury, Mason gets a spare drummer to help with the drums, wright gets a spare keyboardist, so they look like they are just kind of kicking back... Gilmour does have some guitar help, but apparently they havent been rehearsing the leads, because Gilmour plays almost all of them. Even though the show is theoretically well choreographed, it looks like everyone is kind of watching for queues from Gilmour. Poor guy!


On "In The flesh" the players are relaxed and Roger spreads out the virtuoso playing and singing, and the band has much more synergy. Water's demanding rehearsal schedule really pays off, as every player seems to have a big part in the show.


Also, Water's post Floyd music IMHO is just AMAZING, the best part of the show. When Andy Fairweather Low starts playing that clean blues guitar, or that female black singer cuts loose on some of those "Amused To Death songs", or when they turn on the lights and Waters starts interacting with the crowd, wow!


----------



## JimKW

I'm pretty sure "In The Flesh" is almost worn out at my house. Almost every time I take a disk out of the DVD player to put something else in that's the one I remove. My wife plays it all the time just for the music. Doesn't even have the TV on. And she has pretty good taste. I mean she has to, she's married to me.


----------



## manpig

I'm not saying In the Flesh is bad at all. It is one of my favs. I do think that Pulse is very good also and in some respects better, some not.


One thing that bugs me about Waters is that he is a supreme egotist. There is that part of the concert when one of his members has a solo and instead of letting it be about him, Waters has to do that card playing sequence in the background that was stupid and totally useless. I always have to fast forward thru that because it bugs the crap out of me. Me me me me me me = Waters. He's damn good though so I forgive him.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, Water's post Floyd music IMHO is just AMAZING, the best part of the show. When Andy Fairweather Low starts playing that clean blues guitar, or that female black singer cuts loose on some of those "Amused To Death songs", or when they turn on the lights and Waters starts interacting with the crowd, wow!



I do enjoy the post-Floyd Waters material as well.


But I feel about the same towards it as I do the Waters-less Floyd. Neither part separate is as good as the sum total. Much like Lennon and McCartney, IMHO. Both did good (and bad) as solo artists--or as the front of another band in Paul's case. But when together in that little band of theirs (and don't count George and Ringo out of that equation), it was magic.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing that bugs me about Waters is that he is a supreme egotist.



Not gonna disagree with you on that. However, after the Live8 reunion, I found it surprising that it was Gilmour--not Waters--who was quick to express to the media that the chances of a fullblown reteaming with Waters was out of the question. It was Roger who actually seemed to be the one really enjoying himself on stage that night and expressed some willingness at the time to at least entertain the idea of reteaming with David, Nick and Rick in the future.


I love you, David. But dammit-------if Sting can come to his senses and reunite his "real" band, why can't you?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I am beginning to think many of the negative comments about Waters are actually urban legends.


They say he's a misogynist, but I look on Wiki and the man goes from one looong term marriage to another, hes never single!


They say hes an egoist, but during his break, he doesnt go backstage to primp and pop pills; he plays a set of cards and has a drink.


They say hes a control freak, but he seems to give his players plenty of front time on the stage.



I donno, i could drink a beer with him


----------



## teknoguy

That's what gets me about Waters too. Way Tooooo much "ME".

I Like his music but I can't watch him for very long.


As far as "Pulse" having no Soul though...the music and playing would beg to differ IMO. None of PF seem to be saying "Look at me!! Aren't I pissah??"










-t


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the man goes from one looong term marriage to another,



Isn't that a bit of an oxymoronic statement?? Of course, he is around 70 so maybe not.


----------



## Howaryuh

It might be me, but after watching PF on Live8, In the Flesh seemed a bit lame.....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea i wonder what weaknesses you found in the recording. I just couldnt find them.
> 
> 
> I hear no discernable compression, excellent definition... deep but musical bass, the drums sound fantastic ... the vocals cut throuogh with clarity, and the electric guitars sound note perfect.



OK - so I listened/watched the Strat Pack again. It was better (both AQ and content) than I remembered it and the AQ was certainly better than most DVD concerts. But again, my objection relates to calling it "reference" quality (which in my mind is a very high level where even the best may not qualify).


I largely agree with your list of good attributes (except that compression is always there to different degrees and always discernable), but that's no guarantee of a reference quality disk. The audio had no depth (ie seemed 2D) and was a little veiled (boosting the treble 1dB helped that). There always seems to be certain qualities that that are difficult to pin point. For example, I have never found CDs to sound as good as LPs. Certainly you can list all the good qualities of CDs and they're wonderful for casual listening; but they just don't hold up to serious listening.


So IMO, it is a very good disk, but the AQ is not at the same level as the best DVD concerts - 2 or 3 of which you quoted.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart

Ed, I don't claim to be an expert, but IMO there are no DVD concerts that would qualify as "reference" if you are comparing to SACD or DVD-A. That said, I do not yet own an HD player - still using a Denon DVD-3910.


Since you are fairly critical when it comes to DVD concert sound, which DVD's have the closest to reference sound, in your opinion? Please rank 1 through 5.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ed, I don't claim to be an expert, but IMO there are no DVD concerts that would qualify as "reference" if you are comparing to SACD or DVD-A. That said, I do not yet own an HD player - still using a Denon DVD-3910.



As I said above, even the best may not qualify to be called reference. Now whether there are DVD concerts that are reference or not - I'm not going to decide because that's just too much thinking and listening and being anal. Too many other things to do. But I hear you - DVD concerts (ignoring the recently released lossless formats) are not only digital, but also lossy encodings. But I do think that most of the damage is done by the recording engineers, not the storage format.


> Quote:
> Since you are fairly critical when it comes to DVD concert sound, which DVD's have the closest to reference sound, in your opinion? Please rank 1 through 5.



I'll list some that I think are very good - but not in rank order because that is a hard task - I'd have to review them again, all within a relatively short time period. So, IMO, the great ones (for AQ) are: Standing in the Shadows of Motown, Lee Retinour Overtime, Boz Scaggs, and both Eagles with Farwell I Tour being a bit better than Hell Freezes Over. I may have missed some and will add if I think of them. But in addition to the above there are many that I think are very very good and when they are combined with music that I love (ironically I'm not too much of a fan of the music of any of those above) there is a synergy that fools you into thinking that is the best. Examples of those are Roger Waters Live In the Flesh, Heart Alive in Seatle (especially the 2 Led Zep songs), Music for Monserrat and many more. Finally, I think that the audio engineers at PBS that put together the Soundstage shows are outstanding - those shows (with the exception of the Fleetwood Mac which wasn't a typical Soundstage) are way better (AQ wise - but PQ is also outstanding) than 99% of concert DVDs. I have a Soundstage sampler that is very good.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, IMO, the great ones (for AQ) are: Standing in the Shadows of Motown, Lee Retinour Overtime, Boz Scaggs, and both Eagles with Farwell I Tour being a bit better than Hell Freezes Over. I may have missed some and will add if I think of them. But in addition to the above there are many that I think are very very good and when they are combined with music that I love (ironically I'm not too much of a fan of the music of any of those above) there is a synergy that fools you into thinking that is the best. Examples of those are Roger Waters Live In the Flesh, Heart Alive in Seatle (especially the 2 Led Zep songs), Music for Monserrat and many more.Ed



Of the ones you mention, I have all except Standing in the Shadows of Motown and Heart Alive in Seattle. I agree that the others are very good, and will try to buy these two that I don't have. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of the ones you mention, I have all except Standing in the Shadows of Motown and Heart Alive in Seattle. I agree that the others are very good, and will try to buy these two that I don't have. Thanks for your opinions.



Just a warning about Motown - it's not really a concert DVD - it's a documentary with several performances included plus some short jam sessions on a 2nd disk.


Ed


----------



## Distorted

As a big fan of _Jesse Cook_, I have been waiting with anticipation for his DVD, *One Night at the Metropolis*. I received it last week, and it is what I had hoped for. The disc is 16:9 with both excellent video and audio quality (sadly, no DTS).


For those unfamiliar with Cook's music, he is a guitarist in the nuevo-flamenco genre. He calls himself a "rhumba" player, but that term hardly describes the breadth of the fusion music he plays with strong elements of middle-eastern, jazz, pop, samba and salsa influence thrown onto the basic flamenco style. His technique is very interesting with both pick and finger mixed on acoustic instruments only. His 64th note eight bar runs are speed guitar to the nth power. He would challenge Laurinda Almeida in that category.


On the DVD he is backed by superb musicians all the way around with a violin player that is his equal in virtuosity. Stay for the credits with a jam session that allows his bass player to prove his metal also. The music relies heavily on strong percussion elements, and has a few tunes with guest vocalists who carry their roles well.


Currently, Amazon USA has the disc priced at a ridiculous $35.99.







I bought mine, along with his new CD @ Amazon Canada for CDN$34.49 - DVD only CDN$17.49.


My highest recommendation for those who appreciate this genre of music.


----------



## chindopedigree

Metallica - S&M

The Eagles - The Farewell Tour: Part I

Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan


Those 3 are awesome in terms of content and sound.


----------



## Artslinger

Paul Rodgers - Live in Glasgow DVD.


Rodgers can still sing, maybe even better then ever on this DVD. His backup band is great - Howard Leese, formerly of Heart, Collective Soul's drummer, and new talent 17 year old Kurtis Denglar. The DVD has a perfect hard rock sound mix IMO, and the video is clear and bright, a simple stage show with five great musicians playing a tight concert. The best thing about this DVD is the nine songs form the Free catalog. I believe this DVD is available in HD-DVD also.


I highly recommend this DVD.


Track list: 1. I'll Be Creepin' 2. The Stealer 3. Ride On A Pony 4. Radioactive 5. Be My Friend 6. Warboys 7. Feel Like Makin' Love 8. Bad Company 9. (I Just Wanna) See You Smile 10. Louisiana Blues 11. Fire And Water 12. Wishing Well 13. All Right Now 14. I'm A Mover 15. The Hunter 16. Can't Get Enough Of Your Love 17. Seagull


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I agree Paul Rodgers is one of the most durable 70s singers, he did a great job singing on the Queen "Return Of the Champions" concert DVD, and also on the Strat Pack DVD.


My only complaint is his song catalog: its very simple repetitive rock, and IMHO doesn't age that well.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree Paul Rodgers is one of the most durable 70s singers, he did a great job singing on the Queen "Return Of the Champions" concert DVD, and also on the Strat Pack DVD.
> 
> 
> My only complaint is his song catalog: its very simple repetitive rock, and IMHO doesn't age that well.




I love listening to that type of music once and in awhile... crank it up, grab a alcoholic beverage, straight ahead rockn' roll. And I disagree it does age well especially for an old guy like me; it was great to hear those old Free songs performed by an excellent band.


I have over 100 music concert DVDs. Everything from blues, bluegrass, country, prog, indie, heavy metal, texas/rootes, folk, spanish, etc, and this new Paul Rodgers is one of my new favorites.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

If Rodger would play "Silver Blue and Gold" just ONCE, I may forgive having to listen to "Alright Now" for the 960th time










"Give me silver, blue and gold,

The colour of the sky I'm told.

My ray-ay-ain-bow is overdue.


don't forsake me 'cause I love you

Don't forsake me 'cause I love you...."


On "Strat Pack" his daughter and son sing and play Indie style, very cool.

Also, you have to check out that Queen DVD, where Rodger just shines ...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If Rodger would play "Silver Blue and Gold" just ONCE, I may forgive having to listen to "Alright Now" for the 960th time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Give me silver, blue and gold,
> 
> The colour of the sky I'm told.
> 
> My ray-ay-ain-bow is overdue.
> 
> 
> don't forsake me 'cause I love you
> 
> Don't forsake me 'cause I love you...."
> 
> 
> On "Strat Pack" his daughter and son sing and play Indie style, very cool.
> 
> Also, you have to check out that Queen DVD, where Rodger just shines ...




"Alright Now" for the 960th time... true










The Bad Company Merchants of Cool DVD does have Silver Blue and Gold.


----------



## teknoguy

Has anyone bought this 4-DVD pak?


Your thoughts?


Is it in Widescreen? Audio options?


-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought this 4-DVD pak?
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Is it in Widescreen? Audio options?
> 
> 
> -t




Wow I didn't know about this new 4 DVD set. I might pick this DVD set up, but right now I can't find any reviews of these DVDs.


The package, $29.99 can be only bought at Best Buy. Not a bad price for 4 DVD.


Disc 1: Zilker Park, Austin, Texas


Opening (intro)

1.You Got Me Rocking

2. Let's Spend The Night Together

3. She's So Cold

4. Oh No, Not You Again

5. Sway

6. Bob Wills Is Still The King

7. Streets Of Love

8. Ain't Too Proud To Beg

9. Tumbling Dice

10. Learning The Game

11. Little T&A

12. Under My Thumb

13. Get Off My Cloud

14. Honky Tonk Women

15. Sympathy For The Devil

16. Jumpin' Jack Flash

17. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction

18. Brown Sugar


Bonus Features:

1. Austin Mini-Documentary

2. I Can't Be Satisfied from Milan, Italy

3. Jukebox Feature


Disc 2: Copacabana Beach, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


Opening (intro)

1. Jumpin' Jack Flash

2. It's Only Rock 'n Roll

3. You Got Me Rocking

4. Wild Horses

5. Rain Fall Down

6. Midnight Rambler

7. Night Time Is The Right Time

8. Happy

9. Miss You

10. Rough Justice

11. Get Off My Cloud

12. Honky Tonk Women

13. Start Me Up

14. Brown Sugar

15. You Can't Always Get What You Want

16. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction


Bonus Feature: Rio de Janeiro Documentary


Disc 3: Rest Of The World

Saitama Super Arena, Saitama, Japan


Opening (intro)

1. Let's Spend The Night Together

Sapporo (segue)

2. Rain Fall Down

Tokyo Dome (segue)

3. Rough Justice

Cherry Blossoms (segue)


Shanghai Grand Stage, Shanghai, China


Opening (intro)

1. *****

2. Midnight Rambler

3. Gimme Shelter

4. This Place Is Empty

That's What I Do (segue)

5. It's Only Rock 'n Roll

China, A Slow Process (segue)


River Plate Stadium, Buenos Aires, Argentina


Opening (intro)

1. Worried About You

Football Chant (segue)

2. Happy

3. Miss You

Ronnie & Audience (segue)

4. Paint It Black

5. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction


Featurettes:

1. Bonnie Raitt featurette Shine A Light

2. Eddie Vedder featurette Wild Horses

3. Dave Matthews featurette Let It Bleed


Duets:

1. Shine A Light featuring Bonnie Raitt

2. Wild Horses featuring Eddie Vedder

3. Let It Bleed featuring Dave Matthews

4. Wild Horses featuring Cui Jian


Jukebox Feature


Disc-4

Salt Of The Earth A Bigger Bang Tour Documentary


Bonus Songs:

1. Get Up, Stand Up

2. Mr. Pitiful




Bonus Features:

1. If It Ain't Got That Swing featuring Charlie Watts

2. Hurricane featuring Keith Richards

3. Outlets Of Emotion featuring Ron Wood

4. Busking featuring Mick Jagger


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought this 4-DVD pak?
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Is it in Widescreen? Audio options?
> 
> 
> -t



You sure can't tell by the sucky BestBuy website - no details. Thanks for the heads up by the way.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You sure can't tell by the sucky BestBuy website - no details. Thanks for the heads up by the way.



I found this on the Canada Best Buy site, nothing about widescreen. From the video clips on the Best Buy site it kind of looks like widescreen.


Audio:

Stereo - English

5.1 Surround Sound - English

DTS Surround Sound - English

Interactive Features:

Scene Access

Interactive Menus


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found this on the Canada Best Buy site, nothing about widescreen. From the video clips on the Best Buy site it kind of looks like widescreen.
> 
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Stereo - English
> 
> 5.1 Surround Sound - English
> 
> DTS Surround Sound - English
> 
> Interactive Features:
> 
> Scene Access
> 
> Interactive Menus



Thanks - definitely picking it up for the couple of early Stones songs. Sure wish they'd do more of them. Jeez, I'm so sick of "It's Only Rock 'n Roll" and "Start Me Up"...


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think many of the negative comments about Waters are actually urban legends.
> 
> 
> They say he's a misogynist, but I look on Wiki and the man goes from one looong term marriage to another, hes never single!
> 
> 
> They say hes an egoist, but during his break, he doesnt go backstage to primp and pop pills; he plays a set of cards and has a drink.
> 
> 
> They say hes a control freak, but he seems to give his players plenty of front time on the stage.
> 
> 
> 
> I donno, i could drink a beer with him



I'm with you there. If I could meet anyone in the world, my choice would be RW.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I bought Best Buy's previous 4-disk Rollings Stones Concert set, it was called "Four Flicks".


Best Buy wants you to focus on the fact that its 4 disks, not the fact that its 30 bucks. Its a very shrewd way to overcharge you.


Unless you want to watch Mick Jagger prance around and try to sing for 3-4 hours, I would pass. Even though I like their music, as a performance band, RS is pretty much the worst


----------



## himey

The Stones Rock and Roll Circus is pretty cool!


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTCrazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm with you there. If I could meet anyone in the world, my choice would be RW.



Off topic, but I saw Waters in Vegas over the weekend. Truly outstanding.


To bring on topic - I'm looking forward to a DVD release of the concert.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yep I saw him last week at the Hollywood Bowl... WOW.


He had all the players on one stage, unlike the show last year when he had some of the players partitioned off in darkened sub-stages.


He also played more off "The Wall", and less solo material. I would have preferred more of his solo material, but his group did an outstanding job on the old Floyd.


That new euro guitarist he has is just amazing.


The crowd was SO into it! I didnt see anyone dribbling out before or during the Encores. He noticed too.


They added new Laser effects: they filled the whole outdoor arena with reflective smoke, and did some cool laser walls coming out of the DSOTM pyramid.


----------



## Liquid

I'm off to the Vancouver show in a few hours. There's talk that Waters has rented the CBC(Canadian Broadcating Corp) HD cameras to record tonights show. That would make for a nice DVD for Christmas!


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...and did some cool laser walls coming out of the DSOTM pyramid.



Here is a picture from my phone of the laser pyramid.


----------



## Liquid

Wow, what an amazing concert last night! Waters put on a unbelievable show. From the sound quality to the incredible musicians, this was a show I will never forget. I can confirm that there were at least four HD cameras filming the show. Three in behind the soundboard and one close to the stage on a mobile crane. Really looking forward to this coming on DVD.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That new euro guitarist he has is just amazing.



Is this the same guy that played in the tour last year or someone different?


Ed


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought this 4-DVD pak?
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Is it in Widescreen? Audio options?
> 
> 
> -t



My disc 2 is 4:3; can anybody else confirm this with theirs, or do I have a defective disc somhow? 1 & 3 are 16:9; haven't gotten to #4 yet.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this the same guy that played in the tour last year or someone different?
> 
> 
> Ed



Same guy, Dave Kilminster, i had to do a search, and found this interview:

http://www.ytsejam.com/modules.php?n...ticle&sid=3571


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this coming on DVD.



It looks like we will be disappointed .


----------



## mattg3

Anyone know if Jeff Waynes War Of the worlds Live dvd will ever get a US release?This dvd of concert stage show is a big hit in UK


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Jeff Waynes War Of the worlds Live dvd will ever get a US release?This dvd of concert stage show is a big hit in UK




I think I saw that as available on Netflix. I no longer have a Netflix account but maybe someone here who does can check?


-t


----------



## Bclews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Jeff Waynes War Of the worlds Live dvd will ever get a US release?This dvd of concert stage show is a big hit in UK



They are talking, but no plans as of yet.


I bought the PAL version. If you are a fan of the original recording, then this DVD is a must.


----------



## mattg3

I would think it will come out eventually.I paid a premium for a Paul weller and a zombies dvd from amazon uk only to see both dvds eventually released in US.Just a matter of waiting it out.


----------



## Liquid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like we will be disappointed .



Well that sucks, although I find it a little hard to believe, that someone would setup 4 seperate HD cameras just for their own personal use. I guess time will tell.


----------



## fatman72

I own many concert dvd's but the roger waters in the flesh is by far the best one I have seen, the picture and audio is superb, a must see


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, although I find it a little hard to believe, that someone would setup 4 seperate HD cameras just for their own personal use. I guess time will tell.



Not to mention the profit stream of a DVD...


----------



## jwebb1970

Too bad about the current Waters tour not expected to hit DVD.


Apparently, the Police show at the Honda Center in SoCal was being recorded/filmed. Let's hope we get to recommend that one on this thread soon!


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, although I find it a little hard to believe, that someone would setup 4 seperate HD cameras just for their own personal use. I guess time will tell.



Filmmaker Kevin Smith told the story once of his being briefly employed by Prince to film a doc/concert film that coincided with an album release a few years back.


If memory serves, he told this story during one of his "EVENING WITH..." engagements


Seems Prince was a fan of DOGMA and tapped Smith to film a multi-day release party/performance @ Paisley Park a few years back (Smith himself found that he was an odd choice for this, but whatever). After several days of shooting, Smith asked when he should return for any editing. He was told by Prince's people that he wouldn't be needed for that job. Turned out that the footage would likely never see the light of day and would just get added to the massive vault filled with years of audio/video/film Prince keeps locked away in his studio vaults.


When Smith questioned this--esp since the days of work almost led to his missing the birth of his daughter--he asked why anyone in the real world would just spend tons of $$ for something that would never be released.


Smith was then told by the Purple One's handlers that "Prince has not lived in the real world for some time".


----------



## FredProgGH

Some people- Prince, Frank Zappa, possibly Waters- are pretty neurotic about documenting themselves. It's cool because some day that stuff will all come out, like it is for FZ. Hopefully no one will have to die first in the case of Prince or Roger...


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some people- Prince, Frank Zappa, possibly Waters- are pretty neurotic about documenting themselves. It's cool because some day that stuff will all come out, like it is for FZ. Hopefully no one will have to die first in the case of Prince or Roger...



Just afraid it will be me!


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Smith was then told by the Purple One's handlers that "Prince has not lived in the real world for some time".



Prince used to have his handlers book recording studio space, complete with engineers and techs, in whatever city he would be visiting, on the chance that the muse would strike and he would want to record something.


They would sit for days on end, ready for downbeat, to no avail.


Real world, indeed!! ;-)


-g


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

you aint a recording artist, if you cant record.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad about the current Waters tour not expected to hit DVD.
> 
> 
> Apparently, the Police show at the Honda Center in SoCal was being recorded/filmed. Let's hope we get to recommend that one on this thread soon!



Just hope they're not as "uninspired" as they were when I saw them on their last, "Synchronicity" tour.


They made it pretty obvious that they just wanted to get the concert over with and get away from each other as quickly as possible.


As such a huge fan of their music, it was a bit disappointing.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just hope they're not as "uninspired" as they were when I saw them on their last, "Synchronicity" tour.
> 
> 
> They made it pretty obvious that they just wanted to get the concert over with and get away from each other as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> As such a huge fan of their music, it was a bit disappointing.



My 1st concert ever was the Police on the Synchronicity tour--Radcliffe Stadium, Fresno, CA.


Don't recall them seeming uninspired....but then again, I was 13 back then and stoned out of my gourd (also a first for me then







), so I could be mistaken.


Bill Hunt over @ thedigitalbits.com (a major Police fan, BTW) mentioned the LA shows on his site. Said the 1st show @ Staples Center was great, but a bit subdued--although he blamed that more on the predominately LA industry-type heavy audience and their jaded ways than on Sting, Stewart and Andy (who sounded super tight, according to Bill).


Said the Anaheim Honda Ctr show (the one that was filmed) was far better. The band was looser, stretched out some arrangements more and just seemed to be having more fun with themselves and the audience.


The recent birth of my 2nd child has prevented me from any out-of-town treks for shows (damn kids!!







), and I was hoping to see the Police on this tour. So I hope I at least get to see 'em on DVD. I've been pining for years for Sting to finally come to his senses and get his "real" band back together.


----------



## regular guy

If anyone cares.....


Just bought and then returned a Peter Gabriel "SECRET WORLD LIVE" dvd concert.


Supposedly shot in high definition.


Some of the worst video quality I have seen.

To put it in perspective, my Frank Sinatra dvds looked better.


My advice to anyone, stay away from this dvd and try another one.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regular guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought and then returned a Peter Gabriel "SECRET WORLD LIVE" dvd concert.
> 
> 
> Supposedly shot in high definition.
> 
> 
> Some of the worst video quality I have seen.
> 
> 
> My advice to anyone, stay away from this dvd and try another one.



How could it be shot in High Def when it was filmed in 1993?


This is a great concert, staged and produced to be a theatrical presentation instead of just a concert. The audio was meticulously overdubbed in Peter's Real World Studio to "perfect" the presentation (lip-sync issues are painfully obvious in some spots).


The DTS soundtrack is better than the Dolby Digital one. I have the original LaserDisc of Secret World Live, and I prefer the less-compressed stereo audio tracks on the LD, and I think the video quality is superior - why that should be, I don't know. Certainly there is enough technology available today to make a pristine video transfer and cleanup any noise or graininess.


I bought the DVD thinking the 5.1 would kick my *ss and the PQ would be improved - I was disappointed on both fronts. But I still think the show itself is amazing, and the band is incredible. Tony Levin and Manu Katche are monsters, Paula Cole is in top form and looks and sings great.


I am sorry you didn't like it enough to keep it.


-gil


----------



## regular guy

Quote:

Originally Posted by regular guy

Just bought and then returned a Peter Gabriel "SECRET WORLD LIVE" dvd concert.


Supposedly shot in high definition.


Some of the worst video quality I have seen.


My advice to anyone, stay away from this dvd and try another one.


How could it be shot in High Def when it was filmed in 1993?



My mistake, the film was "REDIGITALIZED." I thought that MAYBE the video would be above par. In fact, it is crappy.

I just read a few critics reviews and all agree that the video is below par.


I thought the music would be enough to overcome the video, but unfortunately it kept distracting me. Very grainy, not sharp at all. A pity.


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How could it be shot in High Def when it was filmed in 1993?
> 
> 
> 
> -gil



Genesis filmed their Invisible Touch tour in HD all the way back in 1988, apparently on prototype cameras.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Genesis filmed their Invisible Touch tour in HD all the way back in 1988, apparently on prototype cameras.



That never got released on DVD did it?


-t


----------



## kevin j

It's out it's the Live At Wembley dvd btw.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How could it be shot in High Def when it was filmed in 1993?



Film has higher resolution than HD. So [better than] HD quality has been around for decades.


Ed


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's out it's the Live At Wembley dvd btw.



Correct. Of course, that's a standard def DVD but it still looks great and it that last watchable show from Genesis before fully devolving into the *We Can't Dance* quagmire. I hopw they put it out in HD!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regular guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought and then returned a Peter Gabriel "SECRET WORLD LIVE" dvd concert.
> 
> 
> Supposedly shot in high definition.
> 
> 
> Some of the worst video quality I have seen.



You can return an opened DVD?


I wasn't aware of that. I always thought they had a similar policy about that as they always did with CD's.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I always thought they had a similar policy about that as they always did with CD's.



CD's can be easily copied. DVD's (up until recently) not so easily. If you claim bad or unacceptable video quality, they will usually let you return it.


-g


----------



## outlier2

Saw Waters in Calgary last weekend. Great show. Reminded me a lot of "In the Flesh" song choice wise but with better light show. I had 20th row seats on the floor so good views. They had HD cameras at the show, maybe 4 or five plus a big crane so not enough to convince me that they were filming for DVD. Still, we can only hope...


----------



## regular guy

Quote:

Originally Posted by regular guy

Just bought and then returned a Peter Gabriel "SECRET WORLD LIVE" dvd concert.


Supposedly shot in high definition.


Some of the worst video quality I have seen.


You can return an opened DVD?


I wasn't aware of that. I always thought they had a similar policy about that as they always did with CD's.



Well, I told the salesperson that my wife bought me the dvd as a present and that I wasn't a fan of Peter Gabriel. I gave him the store receipt and the opened dvd (I had bought the dvd the 2 days before) and asked if I could exchange it for another dvd. No problem.


Salesperson asked if the dvd was scratched and I said no. I didn't say that the video transfer was #$%%, but instead that Peter Gabriel wasn't my choice of music.


----------



## TBert

for all you jazz fans, Pat Metheny's most recent dvd concert, "The Way Up - Live" recorded in widescreen, dts, dd 5.1, and pcm stereo is very nice. Very good video and audio quality and the music is an hour and a half suite divided into 4 parts. It was a pleasant surprise for me since I am an avid Metheny fan. He also has 3 other nice dvds but this is his latest.


Enjoy,

TBert


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I agree TBert, I think I saw that on HD-DVD.


I would have a hard time classifying his music... but I find it much more palatable than any other form of Jazz. Its both intricate and accessible. The players are incredible.


Lots of electric guitar, but enough of the other instruments to keep a nice balance.


Its very melodic for Jazz ... i would say its somewhat closer to Fusion Rock than Jazz ...


----------



## CETA

Folks,


I did a search and found only a few posts on the Bruce Springsteen with the Sessions Band "Live in Dublin".


I can't believe how much I enjoyed this disk. It is such a departure from many of my DVD concerts but it has moved to the top of the line along with Bruce "Live in NYC".


I have the blu-ray version and I have read it is not much better than the SD version visually but the show, music and sound are first class. Boy those Irish sure are great and really added to the overall fun factor.


Sometimes I felt like I was in Louisiana and sometimes in Detroit. The horns and strings by the Sessions Band were just excellent.


I think you will either really love this one or not but kudos to Bruce for doing some different things here. The man is brilliant no doubt and I haven't had so much fun with a concert as this one in at least a year.


Great Fun for sure! Great blue-grass music and a hell of a show to boot. Try something different. You may love it!


-Rick


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CETA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Folks,
> 
> 
> I did a search and found only a few posts on the Bruce Springsteen with the Sessions Band "Live in Dublin".
> 
> 
> I can't believe how much I enjoyed this disk. It is such a departure from many of my DVD concerts but it has moved to the top of the line along with Bruce "Live in NYC".
> 
> 
> I have the blu-ray version and I have read it is not much better than the SD version visually but the show, music and sound are first class. Boy those Irish sure are great and really added to the overall fun factor.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I felt like I was in Louisiana and sometimes in Detroit. The horns and strings by the Sessions Band were just excellent.
> 
> 
> I think you will either really love this one or not but kudos to Bruce for doing some different things here. The man is brilliant no doubt and I haven't had so much fun with a concert as this one in at least a year.
> 
> 
> Great Fun for sure! Great blue-grass music and a hell of a show to boot. Try something different. You may love it!
> 
> 
> -Rick



I have both the "Live in Dublin" and "Live in NYC" DVDs, I enjoyed Bruce's singing on the Dublin DVD much more.


On to many of the NYC songs he needed to yell over the instruments, on Dublin he could use more of his vocal nuances and range, the "heart and soul" of his music came through more IMO.


----------



## 5o9

Queensrych: Live Evolution


Thanks for the heads up on this, now in my top 10.


Vid quality above average. Sound quality average, the bass isn't there. On the HT got one-note sub, guess that is the kick drum. This would be in the top 5 if properly recorded.


Unfamiliar with this type of music. Maybe these guys are Class B derivatives. I like the performance because they sure do throw down.


The light show is great for a small stage.


On HT 2.0 with DPL2 was best on my system. On computer, Soundblaster Audigy had lots of static on left channel. On laptop with on-board, sound was much better.


This is not the best audio recording, but is a superlative performance.


----------



## ekb

There's a news story on Yahoo about "loudness" : http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/33549 . Be sure to also click on the demo link at the end of the story.


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's a news story on Yahoo about "loudness" : http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/33549 . Be sure to also click on the demo link at the end of the story.
> 
> 
> Ed



I remember seeing that demo a few months back Ed. I think you turned me on to it...

It's what made a believer out of me!










I do listen a lot closer now to music reproduction on CD/DVD and I have a better appreciation for my vinyl collection!










-t


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that demo a few months back Ed. I think you turned me on to it...
> 
> It's what made a believer out of me!



Yes I did point to that same YouTube demo a while ago. This came up in the Yahoo news today by coincidence. I'm glad that you appreciate it. And I'm happy that there is greater attention being given to the issue.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's a news story on Yahoo about "loudness" : http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/33549 . Be sure to also click on the demo link at the end of the story.
> 
> 
> Ed



This guy is right.


My new CDs are much louder than my CDs I bought in the 90s. It's very annoying to adjust the volume between CDs, or worse play an older CD and pop in a newer one and the volume level gives you a nice jolt of too loud music. You'd think there would be some kind of industry standard on this issue.


----------



## HTCrazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> for all you jazz fans, Pat Metheny's most recent dvd concert, "The Way Up - Live" recorded in widescreen, dts, dd 5.1, and pcm stereo is very nice. Very good video and audio quality and the music is an hour and a half suite divided into 4 parts. It was a pleasant surprise for me since I am an avid Metheny fan. He also has 3 other nice dvds but this is his latest.
> 
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TBert



"The Way Up Live" is also available on Blue-Ray. Since I just got a BR player I'll have to add this to my BB Online cue. Thanks for the mention. I also find Metheny to be one of the few 80's fusion Jazz players that I can still listen to - though there are others (Miles Davis fusion stuff, Chick Corea, John Mcglaughlin, etc).


----------



## gps

Heads up!!


I have been waiting for a new TOP dvd for a long time. I am sure this will be top notch!

http://vierecords.hostcentric.com/store/top_merch.html 


Greg


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am sure this will be top notch!



Why would you assume that a disk will be top notch when most disks are nowhere close?


BTW, I'm always looking for great souding concerts and it seems that this thread has not discovered one in a long time.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would you assume that a disk will be top notch when most disks are nowhere close?
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm always looking for great souding concerts and it seems that this thread has not discovered one in a long time.
> 
> 
> Ed



What kind of music do you like?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of music do you like?



I assume that what you are getting at is to list a bunch of "good" DVD concerts in the gendre that I like (primarily rock but I listen to everything and anything that has great AQ) - and, if so, I appreciate that. I've been following this thread from the beginning and so I've seen the various recommendations here over time. But what I really meant, is that I'd like to uncover those real gems that are the absolutely best in AQ. The disks that just about everybody agrees are outstanding. Two examples, are Boz Scaggs and Lee Retinour. I discovered those thru this forum. I never would have bought either one since I never heard of Lee Retinour and I'm not too crazy about jazz, and I knew Boz, but would have passed since I wasn't a big fan. Another example is Roger Waters - but I already had that one when everyone started to rave about it.


Anyways, it's been a while since a gem has been discovered. They must be out there.


Ed


----------



## manpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm always looking for great souding concerts and it seems that this thread has not discovered one in a long time.
> 
> 
> Ed



You just have not paid attention.


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would you assume that a disk will be top notch when most disks are nowhere close?
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm always looking for great souding concerts and it seems that this thread has not discovered one in a long time.
> 
> 
> Ed



I have not seen the dvd, but everything TOP does from an audio standpoint is high quality. I don't think they will let us down. Picture quality and editing is always an issue, but by looking at these pics that were taken at the concert,
http://www.leverkusener-jazztage.de/...os_2005-2.html 

I like how they did the lighting for video. Your right, there hasn't been anything released in a long time that was fantastic. TOP's new video may not be reference, but I will go out on a limb and predict that it will be very well done!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume that what you are getting at is to list a bunch of "good" DVD concerts in the gendre that I like (primarily rock but I listen to everything and anything that has great AQ) - and, if so, I appreciate that. I've been following this thread from the beginning and so I've seen the various recommendations here over time. But what I really meant, is that I'd like to uncover those real gems that are the absolutely best in AQ. The disks that just about everybody agrees are outstanding. Two examples, are Boz Scaggs and Lee Retinour. I discovered those thru this forum. I never would have bought either one since I never heard of Lee Retinour and I'm not too crazy about jazz, and I knew Boz, but would have passed since I wasn't a big fan. Another example is Roger Waters - but I already had that one when everyone started to rave about it.
> 
> 
> Anyways, it's been a while since a gem has been discovered. They must be out there.
> 
> 
> Ed



Ed,

How did you feel about the Alison Krauss and Union Station "Live" DVD that came out a few years back? Now that I think about it that came out a while ago too.


-t


----------



## Bclews

I recently picked up Loggins & Messina -- Sittin' In Again.


I wasn't sure what to expect; it's been a long time. I was blown away by the quality of the DVD and by the talent of not only L&M but also their band. I think you'll be pleased with it.


I have about 2 dozen concert DVDs and this one is my current favorite. I also agree with the post (above) regarding Alison Krauss and Union Station.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You just have not paid attention.



I pay very close attention to this thread. What are you implying that I missed?


I know that plenty of people come here from time to time and rave about a disk that they like. That's fine that they find a performance that they like and share the info with the rest of us. But I've bought several of those disk that only a few people have raved about and usually I've been burned. Similarly, there's a few artists that I really like and enjoy their disks for their music, but would never recommend them because the quality is awful. Again, I'm talking about the disks that essentially everybody thinks are great.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ed,
> 
> How did you feel about the Alison Krauss and Union Station "Live" DVD that came out a few years back? Now that I think about it that came out a while ago too.
> 
> 
> -t



I must confess that I never bought that disk and I don't know it. Yes, it is one of those disks that many people raved about, but I don't think that I can stand to listen to Alison. She and the band was on TV (maybe Soundstage?) and I watched some of it. But it's so much not my cup of tea that I've just passed on buying that DVD. I know that it just wouldn't get any play time even if it was great AQ.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bclews* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently picked up Loggins & Messina -- Sittin' In Again.
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what to expect; it's been a long time. I was blown away by the quality of the DVD and by the talent of not only L&M but also their band. I think you'll be pleased with it.



Yes - I have this one. It's a disk that I wouldn't normally buy without knowing it, but I saw/heard it and was quite impressed and so I bought it. I think it was the quality of the performance that I liked. AQ is OK but not outstanding. I never remembered L&M as great guitarists (vocals is what comes across first), but after watching the disk I was really impressed with their guitar playing.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I must confess that I never bought that disk and I don't know it. Yes, it is one of those disks that many people raved about, but I don't think that I can stand to listen to Alison. She and the band was on TV (maybe Soundstage?) and I watched some of it. But it's so much not my cup of tea that I've just passed on buying that DVD. I know that it just wouldn't get any play time even if it was great AQ.
> 
> 
> Ed



Yep I didnt care for the material, and I do like some country.


----------



## Bclews

Here's an interesting note --


You know those Bose displays at stores? The ones that run continuously?


The old loop used the Alison Krauss concert footage. The new loop uses the Loggins & Messina concert.


----------



## GilWave

The Allison Krause DVD was shot in HD and looks as good as it sounds. I am not a big Bluegrass fan but it's hard to deny the quality of the musicianship and the passion of the players for the material. Plus, Allison is not too hard on the eyes!


Loggins and Messina is rare pleasure - great band playing great songs, backing up two great songwriters and performers. PQ and AQ are great, and it's a big hit with the wives when they come over - L&M and McCartney Livin' in the USA are two DVDs that always seem to help the husbands to convince their wives to upgrade to HD and Surround!


-gil


----------



## Distorted

Alison Krause & Union Station are absolute favorites of mine. I highly prize their DVD and was shocked when someone here pointed out it is 4.1. Otherwise, the audio is so excellent, I didn't even notice. For those of you that are fans I would highly recommend her latest album with one cut that is the epitome of what she calls her affinity for "sad, pitiful sings" - Jacob's Dream. You can listen -
http://www.amazon.com/Hundred-Miles-...5117272&sr=1-1 


A first rate recording equal to even Krall's "Live In Paris" is Jane Monheit's *Live At The Rainbow Room* (not DTS though), but then you said you didn't favor jazz, didn't you? Sting's DVDs are all in the excellent audio category even if quirky in content and approach.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alison Krause & Union Station are absolute favorites of mine. I highly prize their DVD and was shocked when someone here pointed out it is 4.1. Otherwise, the audio is so excellent, I didn't even notice. For those of you that are fans I would highly recommend her latest album with one cut that is the epitome of what she calls her affinity for "sad, pitiful sings" - Jacob's Dream. You can listen -
> http://www.amazon.com/Hundred-Miles-...5117272&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> A first rate recording equal to even Krall's "Live In Paris" is Jane Monheit's *Live At The Rainbow Room* (not DTS though), but then you said you didn't favor jazz, didn't you? Sting's DVDs are all in the excellent audio category even if quirky in content and approach.



I have the Alison Krause & Union Station DVD and it is top quality DVD. If you enjoyed Alison Krause you may want to rent/buy the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band's "Will the Circle be Unbroken".


A few of the best sounding and looking DVDs I have in my 100 plus collection would be "Collective Soul Home", "UFO Showtime" and "Judas Priest Rising in the East" I'm these would not appeal to many people here but they are favorites of mine.


----------



## doubleroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heads up!!
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for a new TOP dvd for a long time. I am sure this will be top notch!
> 
> http://vierecords.hostcentric.com/store/top_merch.html
> 
> 
> Greg



Just put my order in. Can't wait to see this one. Hopefully the SQ is TOP! Any details on this DVD, eg, will it have DTS, etc?


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alison Krause & Union Station are absolute favorites of mine. I highly prize their DVD and was shocked when someone here pointed out it is 4.1.



If you're talking about the DVD Alison Krauss & Union Station Live, Amazon has it listed as: _Available Audio Tracks: English (DTS), English (Dolby Digital 5.1), English (PCM Stereo)_


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the DVD Alison Krauss & Union Station Live, Amazon has it listed as: _Available Audio Tracks: English (DTS), English (Dolby Digital 5.1), English (PCM Stereo)_



I don't think that the audio is actually encoded as 4.1. As Amazon says, it is 5.1. I think that the comment meant that there is (hardly) no content in the center channel. In other words, the center is present but mostly silent. This is quite common. If one really wanted the center to work, then you could apply Dolby PLII Music (or PLIIx Music) to the PCM stereo track and dial in as much or as little center (and surround) content that you want with the parameters that are available to you with the Music mode. At times, this can actually sound better than a genuine 5.1 mix.


Ed


----------



## Distorted

What I meant was that regardless of five tracks being available to the recording/mixing engineers, they did not use the center one, as no sound is coming from mine as far as I can tell on that disc. So, effectively it is 4.1 (with very little .1).


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I meant was that regardless of five tracks being available to the recording/mixing engineers, they did not use the center one, as no sound is coming from mine as far as I can tell on that disc. So, effectively it is 4.1 (with very little .1).



I've noticed this as well. Still hasn't stopped me from playing it about 50 times, though.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... plus, Allison is not too hard on the eyes!



Fire her makeup artist first, which IMHO did a horrid job for this DVD, and then maybe I can tell. As it is now, the makup calls way to much attention to itself.


Tammy Faye, RIP.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed this as well. Still hasn't stopped me from playing it about 50 times, though.




I hadn't noticed the lack of channels! I'll have to put my head against the center next time...


I agree with the above post though...I've watched this countless times since I saw the recommendation here in this thread. Luckily, I'll get to see her and the band LIVE in a couple of weeks!!


-t


----------



## gps

Ok It's been awhile since anything has caught my fancy, but I think I have found one that is very enjoyable despite a huge flaw in my book. It is:


Amy Grant's "Time Again"


Most people will recognize the name as a contemporary christian singer that was very popular in the 1980's. This disc is her first live video in 25 years. Shot in Hi-Def over two performances at Bass Hall in Ft. Worth. I enjoyed this disc very much even though it has one of my pet peeves, mtv style editing.


The lighting for this concert is outstanding and the picture quality is great. It looked great on a 92" screen. I hate the mtv style fast editing and sped up dolly shots to real time. At least some of the slower tunes, the editing is slower and much easier to watch. I can tolerate this concert because it is a great performance, sounds great and the songs are wonderful. Now Amy Grant may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I have always thought she was a great songwriter, guitar player and vocalist, as well as beautiful with a killer smile.


The band is awesome and includes a very talented backup singer that plays a variety of different instruments. The drummer Jim Bogios who plays with the Counting Crows and Sheryl Crow is real fun to watch. He really lays the groove down. Also, Amy's husband Vince Gill makes a cameo on mandelin. The band's performance along with Amy is reason to buy this disc and try to overlook the editing.


Also, this disc plays loud. Usually I'll run concert dvd's at -15db on my Yamaha RX-V2400 with Paradigm Reference Studio 100's with an Anthem MCA-20 for the front two channels. This disc plays at -25db at the same level. It sounds great loud and the mix is outstanding. I would go far enough to say the audio is reference.


If you would like to see a great concert with some great musican's and great songs, give this disc a try. As much as I hate mtv style editing, I can overlook it and enjoy some great music with a wonderful person as Amy Grant.


Greg


----------



## timb2112

Rush R30


----------



## ekb

Ok - so this thread has been dormant for too long now. Let me revive it with an old one : Yanni Live. I don't think that this one has been discussed at all in this thread even though it came out a while ago. I know that a lot of you can't take Yanni seriously, but IMO, this is really one of the great concert DVDs out there. I'd say that this is the best one of the 3 that he has put out. Live at the Acropolis is the first DVD concert I bought and experienced on a decent HT and I was just awed. But that one has a huge flaw. If I rememeber correctly, during the 1st half of the concert - one of the front and side channels are switched! I think that Yanni or his production team has learned from the past and the PQ and AQ of this one are his best and right up there with the very best. He assembles a very interesting and tallented group of performers. Bottom line is that it's very entertaining - if you can admit it.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ed admit to yourself you cant stand that vapid, musically worthless performer. That first Yanni DVD you mentioned spent about 7 regrettable minutes in my DVD before I realized this was not musically interesting, and the guy has no soul.


And whats this "If I remember correctly" stuff about Acropolis? Haven't listened to it in a few years eh?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11363595
> 
> 
> Ok - so this thread has been dormant for too long now. Let me revive it with an old one : Yanni Live. I don't think that this one has been discussed at all in this thread even though it came out a while ago. I know that a lot of you can't take Yanni seriously, but IMO, this is really one of the great concert DVDs out there. I'd say that this is the best one of the 3 that he has put out. Live at the Acropolis is the first DVD concert I bought and experienced on a decent HT and I was just awed. But that one has a huge flaw. If I rememeber correctly, during the 1st half of the concert - one of the front and side channels are switched! I think that Yanni or his production team has learned from the past and the PQ and AQ of this one are his best and right up there with the very best. He assembles a very interesting and tallented group of performers. Bottom line is that it's very entertaining - if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> Ed



Oye!









I did watch some of his concert on PBS a couple years back. For a few minutes...couldn't take it though. And it wasn't the over compression that turned me off.









Remember how you feel about Alison Krause? That's what I feel about Yanni.

To each their own...


-t


----------



## doubleroll

Just viewed some of the Tower of Power Live DVD that was recently released. Good video quality and audio quality. I would have liked the drums a bit more up in the mix and more video shots of DG, but I'm a drummer so it just may me being selfish. Anyway, if you like funk/soul this is worth checking out. The performance is very good.


----------



## JBaumgart

Thanks to whomever recommended the Loggins & Messina concert above. I've really enjoyed the performance and the AQ and editing are excellent as well.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/11375675
> 
> 
> Oye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did watch some of his concert on PBS a couple years back. For a few minutes...couldn't take it though. And it wasn't the over compression that turned me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember how you feel about Alison Krause? That's what I feel about Yanni.
> 
> To each their own...
> 
> 
> -t



I guess you're right about "To each their own...". It's real hard for me to understand how people can *hate* Yanni's music. Sure, it may not be your favorite, but it seems so innocuous and of some general appeal so as not to hate and maybe even enjoy if you are open minded enough. But I guess bluegrass lovers would say that about their music too!


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I was hard on Yanni, I checked him out on YouTube, and I bet his bigger shows are pretty spectacular live.


For some reason he rubbed me as being a Las Vegas style "Yes-lite". The "Blue Man Group" of strings. I really hate those bands that dumb down music ...


But now I thinks he's actually a rather demanding conductor that probably isnt afraid to integrate any instrument.


Now if that Taj Mahal performance is available on DVD ....


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubleroll* /forum/post/11377019
> 
> 
> Just viewed some of the Tower of Power Live DVD that was recently released. Good video quality and audio quality. I would have liked the drums a bit more up in the mix and more video shots of DG, but I'm a drummer so it just may me being selfish. Anyway, if you like funk/soul this is worth checking out. The performance is very good.



I'm still waiting on mine. I preordered so it should arrive anytime. Myself being a drummer too, I'm sad to hear not enough shots of david. Could you go into more detail on the mix. Is it very noticeable? How hot is the mix? My TOP live CD plays real loud, I'm curious if this disc plays loud also. Does the video look like it was shot with hi-def cameras? Nomatter what, I sure the performance is still awesome and worthy to anybodies collection.


Greg


----------



## doubleroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/11382090
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on mine. I preordered so it should arrive anytime. Myself being a drummer too, I'm sad to hear not enough shots of david. Could you go into more detail on the mix. Is it very noticeable? How hot is the mix? My TOP live CD plays real loud, I'm curious if this disc plays loud also. Does the video look like it was shot with hi-def cameras? Nomatter what, I sure the performance is still awesome and worthy to anybodies collection.
> 
> 
> Greg



I think you will enjoy te concert overall. PQ is very good may have been shot in HD. SQ is very good as well. Bass drum is strong, snare is somewhat low in the mix but not terrible. Vocals and horns are really good. I didn't watch the whole concert yet, but when they announced the band they forgot to pan to DG...I was like WTF??? The focus is on the horns and vocals, i guess.


I am not dissapointed with theis DVD. I do like it eventhough I would have done a few things different.


As a disclaimer, I did recently upgrade to new amps for my center and main speakers. Maybe, my system is causing the slight mix issue??? I would be interested in your take on the SQ and mix.


Enjoy!


----------



## gps

Thanks for the feedback. I would be curious to listen to 5.1 mix then the stereo mix to see what differences there may be. I do have a pretty good set up with Paradigm Studio 100's and 7.1 system. I will also be anxious to see what the PQ looks like on my 92" screen. I'm most excited that TOP finally put out a dvd with the current lineup. I never bought any of the older dvd concerts of them since DG was not playing drums.


Greg


----------



## doubleroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/11382363
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I would be curious to listen to 5.1 mix then the stereo mix to see what differences there may be. I do have a pretty good set up with Paradigm Studio 100's and 7.1 system. I will also be anxious to see what the PQ looks like on my 92" screen. I'm most excited that TOP finally put out a dvd with the current lineup. I never bought any of the older dvd concerts of them since DG was not playing drums.
> 
> 
> Greg



Same here!


I have a Linn 5.1 system and a Fujitsu 55" PDP. Only listened to the 5.1 mix so far...I need more time










Please let us know what you think.


----------



## Mac The Knife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11378658
> 
> 
> ...It's real hard for me to understand how people can *hate* Yanni's music. Sure, it may not be your favorite, but it seems so innocuous and of some general appeal ....
> 
> Ed



At the risk of speaking for Yanni haters everwhere...


Hearing Yanni's music reminds us of horrible elevator experiences where the [supposedly innocuous] muzak is boring a hole in our skull, the people in the elevator have horrible BO and the damn thing is stopping at every floor thus extending the pain.


----------



## FredProgGH

I don't want to get all bogged down in a Yanni flamewar... suffice to say my own humble opinion is that his bands are always made up of some of the most talented players you could find anywhere and their soloing can almost make one of his concerts bearable but his music more or less epitomizes the vacuous simplicity that encompasses most 2nd generation New Age... that is to say it's Vangelis Lite. It tends towards repetitiveness, harmonic dullness and lacks thematic development without the attitude that lets rock and roll get away with the same traits.


That said, if I had to choose I'd take Yanni over John Tesh.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FredProgGH* /forum/post/11387238
> 
> 
> 
> That said, if I had to choose I'd take Yanni over John Tesh.



OMG!!
















Please!! Not John Tesh!!!!
























-t


PS...Ed if you tell me you like John Tesh too I'll tell the RIAA to make sure all future recordings are compressed to the maximum allowed by law!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/11389463
> 
> 
> PS...Ed if you tell me you like John Tesh too I'll tell the RIAA to make sure all future recordings are compressed to the maximum allowed by law!












I can truthfully say that I'm not a fan.


Ed


----------



## jimrobinette

Just watched this last night. Great sound and wonderful PQ. First video releast of D+T, and it has both a SD release, and this coming week, a BD high def version. I was wowed with the PQ of the SD version, so I wait with anticipation of my high def version arriving this week.


Setlist was average for a D+T, but it was still a lot of fun and great music. Best PQ of any DMB yet.


Jim


----------



## teknoguy

Watched "Simon and Garfunkel Old Freinds - Live on Stage" last night.


Sound was decent. Singing was ok, given the age of the singers. I can forgive them that and really didn't mind it. Picture was horrible though for something in a 16x9 format.







and recorded only 3 years ago.


Is it due to them using video cameras vs. film or the transfer or what?? Anyone know?

( I use the last Cream concert as a reference for how concerts should look. That was 2 years ago. )


I remember the Central Park concert to be better looking. Though I put that DVD in my rental queue to make sure it's not a memory trick I'm suffering...


-t


----------



## dragonbud0

I guess that I'm a minority (ever since I emigrated), I enjoy both AK and Yanni, but not John Tesh.


----------



## grantc79

Gorillaz live DVD is fantastic.


Their music is wide ranging and includes everything from kids choirs (Dirty Harry), rappers (All Alone, Feel Good Inc, Dirty Harry), fantastic female vocalists (All Alone, Demon Days, Dont get Lost in Heaven), beach boys sounding tunes, techno/club sounding tracks, and even their encore with a gorgeous asian girl playing the asian flat guitar.


----------



## rosedoc

Just received an email from Aix records that they now have a dvd featuring John Gorka. For those not familiar with John Gorka, he is a folkie with who is considered one of the best song writers in the world of modern folk music. I am sure this will be an excellent dvd, shot in HD with the usual outstanding sound tracks associated with Aix records.


----------



## The Wraith

Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere.

Seal - Live in Paris.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Wraith* /forum/post/11446510
> 
> 
> Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere.



Can someone recommend the "best" song on this disk?


Ed


----------



## 902599

Nickelback 2 set cd+dvd,sound and look great!


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11453428
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend the "best" song on this disk?
> 
> 
> Ed



This is tough - personally, I love the whole DVD, and when watching/listening I rarely skip a track.


----------



## kezug

Can someone recommend a good Allman Brothers Band or Gregg Allman concert DVD?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/11454105
> 
> 
> This is tough - personally, I love the whole DVD, and when watching/listening I rarely skip a track.



IMHO thats a pretty weak answer ... if theres some flat out awesome tracks then tell us about them!


Personally I find Porcupine Tree to be a collage of copied styles, and in some cases, copied lyrics. They are a tribute band that attempts to play "original" music, but never seem to sound original. That and the overuse of echo effects on both voice and instruments just drives me nuts










I would much rather see the band "Explosions In The Sky" live - still somewhat of a retro fusion-rock band, but with much more of their own sound:

Explosions In The Sky - Live


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11453428
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend the "best" song on this disk?
> 
> 
> Ed



Been a while since I watched the concert so to recommend the "best" song I'll have to watch it again! Been meaning to anyway...I'm not a big fan of the video style of the concert...too MTV-ish in some spots but the band is great!


One of the best bands to come around in a long time, IMO. The cd's get lots of play time in my car. The DVD-A's get lots of play in the house. Just fantastic sound from "In Absentia", "Deadwing" and "Arriving Somewhere..."


Now I do remember one of the "extras" on disc 2. The "cymbal song". I thought that was very creative. Not a sonic masterpiece mind you. Just creative.


You have seen the thread they have on this forum?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=802519 



-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/11454439
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a good Allman Brothers Band or Gregg Allman concert DVD?




Allman Brothers Band - Live At The Beacon Theatre DVD



No Dicky Betts but the dual guitar playing of Warren Haynes and Dereck Trucks more than makes up for that. Gregg Almman's voice shows age and is a little weak on some songs. Lots of jamming with great sound and decent video. Some killer songs on this big setlist, I've enjoyed watching this DVD many times.



Full Frame -

1.33

Audio:

Dolby Digital 5.1 - English

Additional Release Material:

Production Interview -

1. The Allman Brothers Band - Stars

Behind The Scenes Material

Text/Photo Galleries:

Stills/Photos


Tracks:

1. Ain't Wastin' Time No More

2. Black Hearted Woman

3. Statesboro Blues

4. Woman Across The River

5. Change Is Gonna Come

6. Maydell

7. Come And Go Blues

8. Rockin' Horse

9. Desdemona

10. Don't Keep Me Wondering

11. Midnight Rider

12. Soulshine

13. The High Cost Of Low Living

14. Leave My Blues At Home

15. Old Before My Time

16. The Same Thing

17. Melissa

18. Instrumental Illness

19. Worried Down With The Blues

20. Dreams

21. One Way Out

22. Whipping Post


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/11454946
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I find Porcupine Tree to be a collage of copied styles, and in some cases, copied lyrics. They are a tribute band that attempts to play "original" music, but never seem to sound original. That and the overuse of echo effects on both voice and instruments just drives me nuts



To each his own John, I personally like Porcupine Tree very much. They have some incredible musicans, including Gavin Harrison on drums. While they might have been influenced by Pink Floyd and others, I don't think I would call them a tribute band. I think your opinion of them is just that, your opinion. I find them to be very refreshing among alot of mediocre bands.


Greg


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Whats funny is Pink Floyd ditched the heavy use of echo on vocals in the '60s,and the Rolling Stones were widely ridiculed for using echo-vocals on the "Satanic Magesties" album in 1967. Its comical what PT is doing, when you think about it.


----------



## The Wraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11453428
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend the "best" song on this disk?
> 
> 
> Ed



For me it's either Hate Song or Sound Of Muzak. But, all of the songs are killer! I'm gonna actually get to see them live in October!!!


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/11461711
> 
> 
> Whats funny is Pink Floyd ditched the heavy use of echo on vocals in the '60s,and the Rolling Stones were widely ridiculed for using echo-vocals on the "Satanic Magesties" album in 1967. Its comical what PT is doing, when you think about it.



Have you heard any of the PT albums since 1999? It sounds like you are describing their older stuff. The last three albums have almost nothing to do with PF, IMHO. And as for reintroducing 60's production techniques, especially echo, hello?? U2??


----------



## gps

I don't think that it is uncomon for alot of artists to experiment with retro sounds. I remember just a few years back alot of keyboard manufacturer's were coming out with retro analog synths instead of the newer digital synthisis. I personally used some old retro moog samples on music that I was composing for a comercial. I think I would be bothered if PT over used the echo voacls on every track or every album. I think Steven Wilson loves the old stuff and is experimenting with it. It may not be your cup of tea, but I give him alot of credit for getting back into the prog rock scene and sound that I so dearly love.


Greg


----------



## ekb

I just watched Loreena McKennitt, Niights from the Alhambra DVD. This is her first real concert DVD. If you are the slightist bit of a McKennitt fan then this is a no brainer and a must get.


If you don't know her material, then I highly recommend that you make some effort to find out about her and consider this DVD + 2 CD set. Her music/singing/instrumental selection and arrangement are all amazing/captivating. I think many will consider the AQ very good.


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Wraith* /forum/post/11462192
> 
> 
> For me it's either Hate Song or Sound Of Muzak. But, all of the songs are killer! I'm gonna actually get to see them live in October!!!



Watched the DVD last night...What a great concert!

Lots of great tracks on the disc as has already been mentioned but to pick a couple of "killer" tracks for me, it would have to be "Mother and child reunited" and the title song, "Arriving somewhere..." But that was last nights picks.










-t


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/11491249
> 
> 
> Watched the DVD last night...What a great concert!
> 
> Lots of great tracks on the disc as has already been mentioned but to pick a couple of "killer" tracks for me, it would have to be "Mother and child reunited" and the title song, "Arriving somewhere..." But that was last nights picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t



Thanks again. I almost got around to watching it last night. Hopefully soon.


Ed


----------



## 5o9

Jethro Tull: Live at Montreux 2003


Pretty darn good, should rate over 90%.


Disappointed to give it an X rating, as Ian has some suggestive posturing with a mate and a flute. What is he, the new Freddie Mercury?


5.1, pcm & dts. Think Locomotive Breath is a genuine rock anthem.


Ian's singing is pretty weak, had to fill in for him. All the songs are highly stylized, past the point of self-indulgent.


Anyway, this is a keeper.


----------



## gps

Tower of Power Live:


Just spent a couple of nights watching this dvd of a great band . If you like TOP or just great funk and soul, this disc is for you. They have the tightest horn section ever. David Garribaldi on drums Roco Prestia on bass, Richard Smith on keys still are one of the best rhythm sections you will ever hear.

The person who really shines on this disc is vocalist, Larry Braggs. He sings alot like TOP's old singer Lenny Pickett, who's never been really replaced until now.


The video quality is very good, I would not call it reference, but on a 92" screen there was alot of great detail. The lighting was pretty good for video, but I don't like flashing lights on a video concert. At least there was no red or blue faces. Unfortunately the venue they played at, WDR Rockpalst for Jazztage 2005 was small, so cameras were limited in placement. I agree with "doubleroll" that there needed to be more shots of David Garribaldi and Roco. Some of the cameras look as if they were hi-def, but It could have been just really good cameras recording to digital tape.


The Audio quality is very good also, but I would not put it on my reference list. The 5.1 mix uses the sides as ambient channels so the bulk is on the front three. I actually preferred the stereo mix over the 5.1 and on my system, 7 channel stereo really filled up the room nicely. I was hopping for the mix to play play loud on my system but it sounded as if there was alot of compression. I played the disc at about -10db to get the same loudness as some of my other concert discs at -15db. The compression cut down on the trumpets to really cut through the mix. On TOP's cd, "Soul Vacination Tower of Power Live" the mix is one of the best live recorded mixes I have ever heard. The cd plays real loud and ever instrument blasts you in the chest. I was hopeful that this dvd would do the same but it did not. Still the audio is very clean, crisp and a pleasure to listen to.


Though I would not put this on my reference list, it is real close. I do think this is a must have disc for anybodies collection. If there is a reference performance list, I would put this disc at the top. Tower of Powers performance along with Larry Braggs incredible singing is amazing. There is no bad tighter than Tower. It's amazing that most of the band members have been playing together for 35 years. Pick up the disc and prepare to be "Soul Vacinated."


Greg


----------



## FredProgGH

Thanks for the review! I'm a fan so that disk goes right on the "to buy" list.


----------



## doubleroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/11494211
> 
> 
> Tower of Power Live:
> 
> 
> Just spent a couple of nights watching this dvd of a great band . If you like TOP or just great funk and soul, this disc is for you. They have the tightest horn section ever. David Garribaldi on drums Roco Prestia on bass, Richard Smith on keys still are one of the best rhythm sections you will ever hear.
> 
> The person who really shines on this disc is vocalist, Larry Braggs. He sings alot like TOP's old singer Lenny Pickett, who's never been really replaced until now.
> 
> 
> The video quality is very good, I would not call it reference, but on a 92" screen there was alot of great detail. The lighting was pretty good for video, but I don't like flashing lights on a video concert. At least there was no red or blue faces. Unfortunately the venue they played at, WDR Rockpalst for Jazztage 2005 was small, so cameras were limited in placement. I agree with "doubleroll" that there needed to be more shots of David Garribaldi and Roco. Some of the cameras look as if they were hi-def, but It could have been just really good cameras recording to digital tape.
> 
> 
> The Audio quality is very good also, but I would not put it on my reference list. The 5.1 mix uses the sides as ambient channels so the bulk is on the front three. I actually preferred the stereo mix over the 5.1 and on my system, 7 channel stereo really filled up the room nicely. I was hopping for the mix to play play loud on my system but it sounded as if there was alot of compression. I played the disc at about -10db to get the same loudness as some of my other concert discs at -15db. The compression cut down on the trumpets to really cut through the mix. On TOP's cd, "Soul Vacination Tower of Power Live" the mix is one of the best live recorded mixes I have ever heard. The cd plays real loud and ever instrument blasts you in the chest. I was hopeful that this dvd would do the same but it did not. Still the audio is very clean, crisp and a pleasure to listen to.
> 
> 
> Though I would not put this on my reference list, it is real close. I do think this is a must have disc for anybodies collection. If there is a reference performance list, I would put this disc at the top. Tower of Powers performance along with Larry Braggs incredible singing is amazing. There is no bad tighter than Tower. It's amazing that most of the band members have been playing together for 35 years. Pick up the disc and prepare to be "Soul Vacinated."
> 
> 
> Greg



Excellent review! I agree with you 100%


----------



## mattg3

Return it Bangelonia by The Bangles.Excellent HD picture and the original band really has a great time with old and new songs but the audio quality sucks.Very trebly with little bottom to it.The 2.0 sounds better that 5.1.Its not unlistenable but this could have been a great dvd.If this is all this band ever puts out on dvd it will be a shame.When all is said and done you could do worse than to spend 90 minutes watching susannah Hoffs.she is still one of the hottest women in rock.


----------



## eRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimrobinette* /forum/post/11418838
> 
> 
> Just watched this last night. Great sound and wonderful PQ. First video releast of D+T, and it has both a SD release, and this coming week, a BD high def version. I was wowed with the PQ of the SD version, so I wait with anticipation of my high def version arriving this week.
> 
> 
> Setlist was average for a D+T, but it was still a lot of fun and great music. Best PQ of any DMB yet.
> 
> 
> Jim



Looking forward to it. I should receive it today from Amazon.


----------



## tellabella

OK, I got my first Blu-ray disk 'NIN - Beside you in time', love it.

It's my first exposure to NIN and I'm converted. Recommended.


The only thing that's bugging me is the song 'Line Begins to Blur'.

Trent's voice sounds overdubbed sometimes, now I don't want to start a war

but look at him finishing some lines in the song, the sound of his voice is still close

to the microphone but yet in the video he's already moved away from the mic.


Could somebody tell me I'm wrong? If not, maybe this is common practice sometimes

when things go bad live?


I see nothing like this in any other songs on the disk, again recommended.


Thanks.


----------



## cityman07

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5nuSYzcJXw 


Paul putts in denmark


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA












All the GREAT concert footage on YouTube, and you have to post something off topic.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

I watched the new Heaven and Hell DVD last night. Excellent. Filmed in HD. Great sound and picture. Content is great too. I started to watch it a second time but had to finally go to bed. If you are a fan of DIO era Sabbath this is a must have.


----------



## maxman

When did this become the YouTube thread???


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11478385
> 
> 
> I just watched Loreena McKennitt, Niights from the Alhambra DVD. This is her first real concert DVD. If you are the slightist bit of a McKennitt fan then this is a no brainer and a must get.
> 
> 
> If you don't know her material, then I highly recommend that you make some effort to find out about her and consider this DVD + 2 CD set. Her music/singing/instrumental selection and arrangement are all amazing/captivating. I think many will consider the AQ very good.
> 
> 
> Ed



Ed,


Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered it.


htomei


----------



## himey

I watched Neil Young - Heart of Gold the other night and liked it a lot. I am a fan so that always helps but his performance was awsome. I liked the extra touches too (pre concert footage and comments in between songs for example). The filming was done very professionally. The sound was very clean and dynamic (for dolby digital). Not very much use of the rears but this is expected with live concerts (other than Beside You In Time). The new album is good and the older stuff is great with this set of musicians. I watched it on ShowtimeHD...


----------



## coffenk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11478385
> 
> 
> I just watched Loreena McKennitt, Niights from the Alhambra DVD. This is her first real concert DVD. If you are the slightist bit of a McKennitt fan then this is a no brainer and a must get.
> 
> 
> If you don't know her material, then I highly recommend that you make some effort to find out about her and consider this DVD + 2 CD set. Her music/singing/instrumental selection and arrangement are all amazing/captivating. I think many will consider the AQ very good.
> 
> 
> Ed



Picked this up today at BestBuy who has it for $11.99 (Canada). Really looking forward to it ! Thanks for the tip !


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/11558932
> 
> 
> When did this become the YouTube thread???



Well YouTube is an awesome web resource for the concert conversation, but yea joke links suck!


Now if its a link to clips to the big budget Green Day concert DVD, "*Bullet In A Bible*", then *maybe* more people will recognise this as one of the ultimate rock shows











"When September Ends"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj4qfCNQB6s 


"Longview"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgZ-8Pn0LrY 


"Jesus Of Suburbia"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaJHY08Ved4


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffenk* /forum/post/11561631
> 
> 
> Picked this up today at BestBuy who has it for $11.99 (Canada). Really looking forward to it ! Thanks for the tip !



Wow. That's a great buy. Is it for the DVD + 2 CDs? For once something is cheaper in Canada than the US.


Ed


----------



## coffenk

Yessir ! All 3 discs. Scans at approx $25 in the store but they will match the price of $11.99 shown on bestbuy.ca. Finally a good deal vs US pricing !


----------



## htomei22

After recovering from the shock of seeing 'The Killer' more than showing his age, I thoroughly enjoyed this dvd. Would be great to have a dvd of him in his prime, but failing that, this dvd is great. His voice is a wee bit shakey, but it's still Jerry Lee Lewis, and his unique piano playing style is just as great as it ever was. The duets with Fogerty, Nora Jones, Tom Jones (boy he looks a bit worse for wear, but his voice is GREAT), etc. were terrific, and the documentary material was well done. Video quality was very good, and 5.1 audio was good as well. Thanks again for the recommendation.


htomei22


----------



## Ezekiel 4:12

STS9 (Sound Tribe Sector 9) is an AMAZING live band that has a Concert DVD out.


Was almost not going to post it since the quality is very average and simply a showcase for their music, but they are quite amazing and the live experience is simply profound. Listening to their music has nothing on actually being at the concert, but they are still very enjoyable and the DVD is a nice presentation on what to expect.


Somebody mentioned Explosions in the Sky, earlier. STS9 is similar. it's tough to just link a song, because they range from Funk, to a trancy rock to some beautiful rhythmic jazz. Talking with a friend we had trouble trying to decide how we would describe STS9 to somebody and the question came up "How would you describe Moby?" Not to compare them to Moby, but to articulate just how unique and diverse their sound is.

Here is a youtube of them, here is another style, and Here is the amazon link for the DVD.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/11553360
> 
> 
> I watched the new Heaven and Hell DVD last night. Excellent. Filmed in HD. Great sound and picture. Content is great too. I started to watch it a second time but had to finally go to bed. If you are a fan of DIO era Sabbath this is a must have.



I picked up the Heaven and Hell DVD last week.


Very good DVD. Ronnie James can still belt it out at 60 plus, and nobody plays heavier than the original Sabbath trio. I liked the lighting and stage, great editing and camera also.


----------



## Overtone

Once I have a tv and dvdp, I'll pick up Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes. Some excellent footage there. I'll also finally get around to watching Score by Dream Theater. Haven't seen it yet... unless you count being there at the performance







I would like to see a good recording of one of the shows from this tour.


As for Porcupine Tree... I can't get into it. I like SW's work outside the band, though (Opeth, Blackfield)


----------



## Overtone

Guitar fans: http://www.guitar9.com/pricelistdvd.html 

Also go to www.candyrat.com some great acoustic guitar players released a new dvd. Look for Antoine Dufour


----------



## FredProgGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Overtone* /forum/post/11591445
> 
> 
> Once I have a tv and dvdp, I'll pick up Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes. Some excellent footage there.



Oh man, if anything was ever meant for DVD this is it. I don't hate the stop motion stuff the way some do but the ability to jump past it to the concert footage without fast-forwarding a tape for 20 minutes- it brings a little tear to my eye every time


----------



## TBert

Pat Metheny Group-The Way Up Live


Although I may be prejudiced since I am a big Metheny fan,

I have been playing the hell out of this one.

Not your typical song to song concert,

recorded in Seoul, Korea they play a four part suite.

The band is so tight it's incredible and it's presented perfectly

in widescreen and your choice of dts or dd.


If you pick this one up and like it, you might also want to get his previous

live dvd, "Speaking of Now Live" which is also widescreen with both dts and dd.


----------



## airunz

Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City Music Hall


These two guys can put on a show. Great audio and video quality. After watching this DVD I must go see a concert at Radio City.




Pearl Jam: Immagine in Cornice


Was somewhat disappointed with "Live at the Garden" so I gave it a shot. The DVD goes back and forth between live concert footage and the band behind scenes. I was happy to find out many songs played are not listed on the DVD.


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11478385
> 
> 
> I just watched Loreena McKennitt, Niights from the Alhambra DVD. This is her first real concert DVD. If you are the slightist bit of a McKennitt fan then this is a no brainer and a must get.
> 
> 
> If you don't know her material, then I highly recommend that you make some effort to find out about her and consider this DVD + 2 CD set. Her music/singing/instrumental selection and arrangement are all amazing/captivating. I think many will consider the AQ very good.
> 
> 
> Ed



Just picked it up and watched it over the weekend. I loved it ! Her voice is outstanding. If you like Celtic music at all, you will highly enjoy this disc. I thought some of the video in and around the town wasn't as clean as the concert footage. But I could really tell this was shot in hi-def. Loreena is older and it shows on the closeups, but this disc is all about the quality of the music and the songs. Great performance !!


Greg


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/11779125
> 
> 
> Just picked it up and watched it over the weekend. I loved it ! Her voice is outstanding. If you like Celtic music at all, you will highly enjoy this disc. I thought some of the video in and around the town wasn't as clean as the concert footage. But I could really tell this was shot in hi-def. Loreena is older and it shows on the closeups, but this disc is all about the quality of the music and the songs. Great performance !!
> 
> 
> Greg



I'm glad that you liked it. Just out of curiosity, were you familiar with LM before, or did you just decide to try it out?


Ed


----------



## mattg3

Anyone seen the Dear Mr. fantasy concert dvd tribute to deceased Traffic drummer Jim Capaldi?


----------



## Overtone

Yesterday I put in G3: Live in Tokyo, which I'd never seen on a decent setup, cranked it up, and it slayed! So much clarity, and insane guitar playing. Everyone pretty much dominated at what they play.


I can't wait to put on Dream Theater's Score and see how I like it. Over a year since I was at the show and I still haven't put on the DVD.


Also, Baby Snakes has been rented


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Overtone* /forum/post/11790147
> 
> 
> Yesterday I put in G3: Live in Tokyo, which I'd never seen on a decent setup, cranked it up, and it slayed! So much clarity, and insane guitar playing. Everyone pretty much dominated at what they play.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to put on Dream Theater's Score and see how I like it. Over a year since I was at the show and I still haven't put on the DVD.
> 
> 
> Also, Baby Snakes has been rented



I have all 3 of the G3's. My favorite is Live in Denver. They're all incredible, so get the other 2!


By the way, not a fan of Dream Theater, but I've become an Yngwie fan.


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/11784964
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you liked it. Just out of curiosity, were you familiar with LM before, or did you just decide to try it out?
> 
> 
> Ed



Yes Ed, I am familar with her. I have the cd with the "Mummers Dance" on it. There was something about her voice that has always intriqued me. Beautiful yet haunting. I also like her mix of styles of celtic and middle eastern music. I also love her christmas version of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen."


Greg


Next on the list to buy will be David Gilmour's dvd.


----------



## ThomC

Anyone get the new 2 disc DVD of The Johnny Cash TV Show?

This is a 'best of' from his early 70's TV show, so I'm not expecting PQ or AQ marvels, but I would love to hear what everyone thinks.


----------



## JMartinko

Does anyone know anything about this DVD available only at Best Buy Tomorrow???? It includes "Runnin' Down A Dream: Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers" A Film by Peter Bogdanovich As well as the 30th anniversary concert and a CD of unreleased tracks. I am interested if this has some serious, well-recorded concert footage, but I have never seen the movie and don't know much about the anniversary show. Is the anniversary concert still good stuff or video of a bunch of dudes past their prime and three sheets to the wind from the pre-show party?? Does anyone else know if the movie and the DVD have 'hours' of concert footage or is the movie 3 hours of following the guys around backstage watching them eat and tons of interview footage???? I'm in if this has some quality concert footage that isn't interrupted three times in each song for an interview with someone. I don't mind the interviews, as long as they are before and/or after the concert stuff.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/11912412
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this DVD available only at Best Buy Tomorrow???? It includes "Runnin' Down A Dream: Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers" A Film by Peter Bogdanovich As well as the 30th anniversary concert and a CD of unreleased tracks. I am interested if this has some serious, well-recorded concert footage, but I have never seen the movie and don't know much about the anniversary show. Is the anniversary concert still good stuff or video of a bunch of dudes past their prime and three sheets to the wind from the pre-show party?? Does anyone else know if the movie and the DVD have 'hours' of concert footage or is the movie 3 hours of following the guys around backstage watching them eat and tons of interview footage???? I'm in if this has some quality concert footage that isn't interrupted three times in each song for an interview with someone. I don't mind the interviews, as long as they are before and/or after the concert stuff.



Thanks for the heads up, I'm picking this up today! For 24 bucks how can you go wrong, you get a two DVD set of the Bogdanovich's Runnin' Down a Dream film, and a DVD of the 30th Anniversary Concert in Heartbreaker hometown, Gainesville Florida.



You can find a trialer here. http://tompetty.com/


----------



## Artslinger

Anyone know where I can get a copy of the Bob Dylan 30th Anniversary Concert Celebration DVD at a fair price I don't want to pay a $100. Is there any chance this will be reissued?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Picked up this DVD. Was very happy with both the AQ and PQ. The show was great too. Wish it had more stuff from "Contagious" but still it's a great DVD for fans of Y&T. There are 2 dvd's, one of the show the other backstage and bonus stuff, plus a live cd of the show. So 3 discs in the package.
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinf...le=movie&BAB=M


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/11912412
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this DVD available only at Best Buy Tomorrow???? It includes "Runnin' Down A Dream: Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers" A Film by Peter Bogdanovich As well as the 30th anniversary concert and a CD of unreleased tracks. I am interested if this has some serious, well-recorded concert footage, but I have never seen the movie and don't know much about the anniversary show. Is the anniversary concert still good stuff or video of a bunch of dudes past their prime and three sheets to the wind from the pre-show party?? Does anyone else know if the movie and the DVD have 'hours' of concert footage or is the movie 3 hours of following the guys around backstage watching them eat and tons of interview footage???? I'm in if this has some quality concert footage that isn't interrupted three times in each song for an interview with someone. I don't mind the interviews, as long as they are before and/or after the concert stuff.



If you have the Sundance channel, you can watch the 4 hour film on the 29th of October... http://tompetty.com/lastdj_newsdetai...ements&id=9000 


-t


----------



## JMartinko

Did anyone pick up the Tom Petty DVDs today? I was busy and didn't get a chance to get by Best Buy. I am still curious if it is good concert footage or the songs are mostly interrupted for interviews. How about AQ and PQ??


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/11927450
> 
> 
> Did anyone pick up the Tom Petty DVDs today? I was busy and didn't get a chance to get by Best Buy. I am still curious if it is good concert footage or the songs are mostly interrupted for interviews. How about AQ and PQ??



I picked this DVD set up yesterday at Best Buy for 24.99 it is one heck of a deal IMO. I only had a chance to watch the first two hours of Peter Bogdanovich's Runnin' Down a Dream, and 4-5 songs off the 30th Anniversary Concert.


The film Runnin' Down a Dream is filled with tons of interviews, home videos, Music videos, and in concert videos that tells Petty's long and interesting Rock career from his childhood in Gainesville to the present day. Peter Bogdanovich's storytelling and direction was excellent and kept me interested for the two full hours I watched last night and made a great story.


The DVD of the 30th Anniversary Concert in the Heartbreaker's hometown of Gainesville Florida, contains a good cross section from his hudge selection of songs and includes Stevie Nicks on three, looked and sounded good. The performances from my limited viewing was top knotch but heck I'm a Heartbreakers fan so I may be biased. One note the back up singing of the late Howie Epstein is missed, but does nothing to detract from the performance. I only had time for a quick 4-5 song viewing of the concert DVD.


Concert DVD:


Listen To Her Heart

Mary Jane's Last Dance

I Won't Back Down

Free Fallin'

Saving Grace

I'm A Man

Oh Well

Handle With Care

Stop Draggin' My Heart Around (with Stevie Nicks)

I Need To Know (with Stevie Nicks)

It's Good To Be King

Down South

Southern Accents

Insider (with Stevie Nicks)

Learning To Fly

Don't Come Around Here No More

Runnin' Down A Dream

You Wreck Me

Mystic Eyes

American Girl


Bonus Soundtrack CD has a few of interesting songs worth keeping but over all is nothing special.


CD Disc:


Breakdown

Anything That's Rock and Roll

Fooled Again (I Don't Like It)

American Girl

Shadow of A Doubt (A Complex Kid)

Stories We Could Tell

Keeping Me Alive

Honey Bee

Lost Highway


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/11930470
> 
> 
> I picked this DVD set up yesterday at Best Buy for 24.99 it is one heck of a deal IMO. I only had a chance to watch the first two hours of Peter Bogdanovich's Runnin' Down a Dream, and 4-5 ....................................
> 
> Honey Bee
> 
> Lost Highway



Thanks for the report. I found out yesterday a new Umphrey's McGee live concert CD was released so I guess I will have to head to Best Buy today to grab that and a copy of the TP & H DVD as well.


Also a heads up for Neil Young fans, he has a new release next week of a CD/DVD Chrome Dreams II set for next week. According to his site:

"Drawing from three songs written previously, and 7 new songs, the latest Neil Young is a very diverse recording......................The title is Chrome Dreams II. ........

Enjoying one of the most prolific periods of his phenomenally prolific career, Neil Young (sans Crazy Horse) delivers Chrome Dreams II. Hard but shiny, acoustic but also electric, Chrome Dreams II continues the new millennium resurgence in popularity for one of the greatest singer-songwriters in rock history.


The Band:

Neil Young, vocals, guitar

Ben Keith, pedal steel

Rick Rosas, bass

Ralph Molina, drums


The DVD includes hi-res audio of the whole album, with a moving video image for the highest quality audio available on DVD.


Track Listing:


1. Beautiful Bluebird

2. Boxcar

3. Ordinary People

4. Shining Light

5. The Believer

6. Spirit Road

7. Dirty Old Man

8. Ever After

9. No Hidden Path

10. The Way



I don't have any idea if this is really a 'concert DVD' or simply video or stills to accompany the hi rez audio, but I thought I would post this anyway for all the NY fans. The is the third in the series with the Massey Hall show etc. The new CD/DVD is ONLY available next week from Barnes & Noble and Neil's web store.


----------



## htomei22

Artslinger,


Thanks for a great, well detailed review. Ordered it today. Man this thread has cost me a FORTUNE!


----------



## JMartinko

No kidding, I just got back for Best Buy with the new Umprheys McGee Live CD (the first disc so far is awesome stuff), TP&H DVD and a much lighter wallet. This thread is a not a good place to go if you are 'trying to quit'.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/11930470
> 
> 
> Listen To Her Heart
> 
> Mary Jane's Last Dance
> 
> I Won't Back Down
> 
> Free Fallin'
> 
> Saving Grace
> 
> I'm A Man
> 
> Oh Well
> 
> Handle With Care
> 
> Stop Draggin' My Heart Around (with Stevie Nicks)
> 
> I Need To Know (with Stevie Nicks)
> 
> It's Good To Be King
> 
> Down South
> 
> Southern Accents
> 
> Insider (with Stevie Nicks)
> 
> Learning To Fly
> 
> Don't Come Around Here No More
> 
> Runnin' Down A Dream
> 
> You Wreck Me
> 
> Mystic Eyes
> 
> American Girl
> 
> 
> CD Disc:
> 
> Breakdown
> 
> Anything That's Rock and Roll
> 
> Fooled Again (I Don't Like It)
> 
> American Girl
> 
> Shadow of A Doubt (A Complex Kid)
> 
> Stories We Could Tell
> 
> Keeping Me Alive
> 
> Honey Bee
> 
> Lost Highway



What an awesome song catalog Petty has....


The price sucks, I have to get this ... maybe used on Ebay... thx!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/11930470
> 
> 
> I picked this DVD set up yesterday at Best Buy for 24.99 it is one heck of a deal IMO. I only had a chance to watch the first two hours of Peter Bogdanovich's Runnin' Down a Dream, and 4-5 songs off the 30th Anniversary Concert.



Artslinger your being hoodwinked by the Marketing department at Best Buy.


They have figured out a way to sell DVDs for 25-30 bucks... by throwing in a bunch of extras....


Bottom line is ... now you are paying $30 bucks for a DVD concert, instead of $15. This is no reason for us consumers to celebrate.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/11937082
> 
> 
> Artslinger your being hoodwinked by the Marketing department at Best Buy.
> 
> 
> They have figured out a way to sell DVDs for 25-30 bucks... by throwing in a bunch of extras....
> 
> 
> Bottom line is ... now you are paying $30 bucks for a DVD concert, instead of $15. This is no reason for us consumers to celebrate.



Normally I am not one to defend prices, but in this case I think it is important to note that for the price you get a two disc movie, a third disc with a concert, and a fourth disc which is a soundtrack CD. Buy all of those separately and you would pay more than $24. We all know CD's etc. are waaay overpriced for what they cost to make, but in a 'relative' sense, this isn't that bad of a deal in my mind. YMMV. (Of course I haven't seen any of the discs yet, I reserve the right to change my mind about the price/value of this box set).


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I learned of this marketing scam by buying "4 Hot Licks", which was 4 rather poor Rolling Stones concerts packaged together, I think from the same tour, and Best Buy charged 35 bucks for that.


Consumers do not not want 4 Rolling Stones concerts from the same tour, anymore than consumers want a Tom Petty documentary that probably plays free on VH1.


Anyways, it does sound like a great show, I just dont like these greedy bastards that dream up ways to make concert DVDs cost double.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/11939380
> 
> 
> ...Consumers do not not want 4 Rolling Stones concerts from the same tour...



Uh, yes, some of us do.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/11939965
> 
> 
> Uh, yes, some of us do.



Speaking of the Stones video...

How is it? Is it in 16:9 or 4:3 format?

How's the sound? Video?

Is it straight ahead concert material or do they mix interview in with the songs?


Worth the $35?


-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/11937082
> 
> 
> Artslinger your being hoodwinked by the Marketing department at Best Buy.
> 
> 
> They have figured out a way to sell DVDs for 25-30 bucks... by throwing in a bunch of extras....
> 
> 
> Bottom line is ... now you are paying $30 bucks for a DVD concert, instead of $15. This is no reason for us consumers to celebrate.



Not sure if it is really a bad deal. You get the full 4 hours 2 DVD set of Peter Bogdanovich's Runnin' Down a Dream documentary, and a DVD the 30th Anniversary concert. The only way it as a bad deal is if you don't want the Runnin' Down a Dream documentary. I can't see anyone selling a 3 DVD set for the standard concert DVD price of 12-20 bucks.


Note, after watching the full concert last night, it was filmed for TV release I believe so it lacks a little low end bass drum and the bass guitar was a little buried for my tastes, and the center channel was a little strong IMO. Then again it could be my system, this slight weakness really did not detract much from the listening experience.


Overall I though it was a strong performance and having Nicks with the band for more than a few songs added something, but having her singing backup might have made for a little more laid back concert from Petty. But then agian one of my favorite parts of the performance was the more mellow middle part which included; It's Good To Be King, Down South, Southern Accents and Insider. Overall I enjoyed the selection of songs with maybe the exception of playing the slower Mystic Eyes at the end which seemed to kill a ripping rock finish to the concert, it usally takes me two or three viewings to take it all in so maybe my opinions will change. I have yet to find that perfect concert DVD, most have some sort of weaknesses and this will be one of my favorite music DVDs.


The Bogdanovich's Runnin' Down a Dream documentary was great, then again 4 hours is a lot of material for most subjects so the ending was a little weak IMO.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/11941228
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Stones video...
> 
> How is it? Is it in 16:9 or 4:3 format?
> 
> How's the sound? Video?
> 
> Is it straight ahead concert material or do they mix interview in with the songs?
> 
> 
> Worth the $35?
> 
> 
> -t



"IT" is excellent (my opinion here). I'd have preferred some more of the older songs but 'That's How Strong My Love Is' was worth the $29.99 for me. 4:3 format unfortunately (though the other 4-disc set 'The Biggest Bang' is 16:9 on 3 of its 4 discs as I recall). The sound is excellent, video is OK. It's a straight-ahead concert. You can also access commentary on some songs (not all) if you play with "commentary on".


Both sets are must-have for Stones fans like me. Crank it up and enjoy!


----------



## Giles37

has anyone watched the Polyphonic Spree Austin Lights Show on disc? How is it?


----------



## gyver65

Originally Posted by JMartinko


> Quote:
> Normally I am not one to defend prices, but in this case I think it is important to note that for the price you get a two disc movie, a third disc with a concert, and a fourth disc which is a soundtrack CD. Buy all of those separately and you would pay more than $24. We all know CD's etc. are waaay overpriced for what they cost to make, but in a 'relative' sense, this isn't that bad of a deal in my mind. YMMV. (Of course I haven't seen any of the discs yet, I reserve the right to change my mind about the price/value of this box set).




I have to totally agree with you. I can't see paying $15 for a CD but I will pay $25 for a three DVD concert set plus CD. I figured since this was a Best Buy exclusive that this would be the lowest this price will be for a while. Collecting concert DVDs is one of my biggest hobbies. I would much rather pay $25 for something that is going to get plenty of replay than pay $20 for a movie that will only get watched once.


I picked up this set and TP's new CD on Tuesday. The new CD was $9.99. Both were blind buys (which I don't normally do) but since I am a huge TP fan I couldn't resist. I have listened to the new CD a couple of times. It is actually better than the CD that comes with the DVD set.


I have only seen the first DVD of the documentary but so far I am very pleased. I plan to watch the remainder this weekend.


----------



## RickPas

Clapton's Crossroads Guitar fest from this summer is going to be released on November 20th.....Anyone hear any info if a HD version will follow the standard dvd...All the press, for it mention Filmed in HD...What good is that if they don't release it on HD....

Rick


----------



## kevin j

They will probably show it on PBS like they did the last one[in HD of course].


----------



## David James

Also new out this week is a new live REM double disk/DVD set .


Anyone pick that up and have any thoughts?


----------



## RickPas

PBS is already scheduled to carry it Nov 28th but it won't be the whole show that is released on dvd, so I'm sure the Clapton set will get trimmed down even more...

Rick


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/11945477
> 
> 
> They will probably show it on PBS like they did the last one.



....to death.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/11947292
> 
> 
> Also new out this week is a new live REM double disk/DVD set .
> 
> 
> Anyone pick that up and have any thoughts?



REM's earlier concert DVD "A Perfect Square" is fantastical (my review is in this thread).


The band is mostly there to support the lead singer Michael Stipe, but Michael easily carries the entire show with a powerful voice and stage presence. R.E.M has an excellent song catalog!


I will likely pick this one up. Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully it wont be 30 bucks


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/11951285
> 
> 
> REM's earlier concert DVD "A Perfect Square" is fantastical (my review is in this thread).
> 
> 
> The band is mostly there to support the lead singer Michael Stipe, but Michael easily carries the entire show with a powerful voice and stage presence. R.E.M has an excellent song catalog!
> 
> 
> I will likely pick this one up. Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully it wont be 30 bucks



I have A Perfect Square which is one reason I'm hesitating on the new one. REM stage show is not a big enough draw (for me) to have a second concert DVD of them. Their live renditions that I've heard also don't seem to vary much from the studio stuff so this one is a real big question mark for me. But I like their catalog and if the sound and video are real strong I might go for it. Amazon has it for $19.99 (not to bad).


Had I been able to bike over to Best Buy and get it under $15, I'd already have it.


----------



## eiricd

Deep Purple - Montreux 2006


the picture quality is suberp. it is also availabe in HD/blue-ray


check out queenrockmontreal.com for a re-release of the we will rock you dvd. now properly mixed and restored. it will also be available in hd/blue ray. check out the samples!!!!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/11958457
> 
> 
> I have A Perfect Square which is one reason I'm hesitating on the new one. REM stage show is not a big enough draw (for me) to have a second concert DVD of them. Their live renditions that I've heard also don't seem to vary much from the studio stuff so this one is a real big question mark for me. But I like their catalog and if the sound and video are real strong I might go for it. Amazon has it for $19.99 (not to bad).
> 
> 
> Had I been able to bike over to Best Buy and get it under $15, I'd already have it.



True, its not like their catalog has grown immensely since Perfect Square.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/11993484
> 
> 
> Deep Purple - Montreux 2006
> 
> 
> the picture quality is suberp. it is also availabe in HD/blue-ray
> 
> 
> check out queenrockmontreal.com for a re-release of the we will rock you dvd. now properly mixed and restored. it will also be available in hd/blue ray. check out the samples!!!!




Yes I'll be picking up both these DVDs when I buy my HD DVD player during the Xmas price cuts. Queen Rock Montreal HD-DVD, the video and audio look and sound great even through that internet stream you can tell it will be something special. They need to do the same with the Queen - Live at Wembley DVD.


Another DVD to look out for is the Steve Miller Band - Live In Chicago releasing December 4th. This was shot at Chicago (Highland Park) venue Ravinia, a nice little outdoor venue a few miles from my house.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The "We Will Rock You" Queen DVD is interesting but flawed, I cant recommend it.


Live at Wembley is sooo much better.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12000984
> 
> 
> The "We Will Rock You" Queen DVD is interesting but flawed, I cant recommend it.
> 
> 
> Live at Wembley is sooo much better.



you are thinking about the already available We will rock you dvd. and you are right, it is flawed. however, october 29th, a NEW version will be released. check out the queenrockmontreal.com site for clips. the audio has been properly mixed - and the picture quality is stunning


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The picture quality and audio quality were not the main flaws though ....


It was the direction, the camera shots, the whole production was a nightmare. The director's comments on this film is hillarious, he says stuff like.


"The cameramen were afraid of the band" and "We setup this mic system to communicate with the cameramen, but it immediately failed, so we had to use runners to ask for camera shots"


My main complaint was the camera shots, waay too many closeups of Freddie's bad teeth. Far too few shots that capture the concert ambience. They may as well be playing in a TV studio.


Contrast that with the Grandeur of the Wembley event, where they really capture the interaction between the band and 100,000 people ....


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12003503
> 
> 
> The picture quality and audio quality were not the main flaws though ....
> 
> 
> It was the direction, the camera shots, the whole production was a nightmare. The director's comments on this film is hillarious, he says stuff like.
> 
> 
> "The cameramen were afraid of the band" and "We setup this mic system to communicate with the cameramen, but it immediately failed, so we had to use runners to ask for camera shots"
> 
> 
> My main complaint was the camera shots, waay too many closeups of Freddie's bad teeth. Far too few shots that capture the concert ambience. They may as well be playing in a TV studio.
> 
> 
> Contrast that with the Grandeur of the Wembley event, where they really capture the interaction between the band and 100,000 people ....



according to brian may it was shot that way cause it was intended to be shown on IMAX, and the idea was that you saw the band live on stage right there. and furthermore; the director didn't know the show. he didn't know what was happening at the stage to certain times

but anyways; I know they have done some re-editing where possible. in one of the clips available on www.queenrockmontreal.com you actually see a shot that goes all the way back to the arena, in addition to several more crowd shots which cannot be seen on the current version


----------



## eiricd

...but you are of course right about wembley. it really captures the size of the gig and the interraction between the band and crowd.

too bad it wasn't shot on film, but video. imagine what it could have looked like in HD. that being said, the video quality is extremly good for a 22 year old recording


----------



## eiricd

Does anyone know if the new REM cd/dvd will be available as a stand alone DVD ??


I hate these combo things which come in a regular cd case!!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12000984
> 
> 
> The "We Will Rock You" Queen DVD is interesting but flawed, I cant recommend it.
> 
> 
> Live at Wembley is sooo much better.



I agree I own the wembley DVD and it IMO is one of the finest looking concert films (video) ever made. The DVD has some stunning images, and you feel you are on stage with the band. The sound is not really great and somewhat flat. I know its old but you think they could of done a better job when they redid the audio for the DVD.


----------



## Artslinger

If you are a country music fan I recommend "Last of the Breed" featuring Willie Nelson, Merle Haggard, and Ray Price. Nicely filmed with an easy going style and crystal clear sound and color with nice audio separation.


Laid back Ray Price starts off the concert his silky smooth voice is amazing sounding for man his age. Up next is Texas swing band Asleep at the Wheel who cover two songs and stay on stage as the back-up band for the rest of the show. Merle Haggard is next to take the stage and gives the best performance of the show IMO, his heart felt gritty singing and his simple yet perfect guitar playing shows why he is a legend and his version of That's "The Way Love Goes" can bring tears to your eyes. Next Willie joins Merle on stage for “Okie from Muskogee" and one of my favorite country songs "Pancho and Lefty". The show finishes out with all three on the stage covering country favorites, with a total of thirty-five songs.



1. San Antonio Rose (Ray Price) 2. Crazy Arms (Ray Price) 3. Heartaches by the Number (Ray Price) 4. Release Me and Let Me Move Again (Ray Price) 5. Help Me Make it Through the Night (Ray Price) 6. I Won't Mention it Again (Ray Price) 7. Make the World Go Away (Ray Price) 8. For the Good Times (Ray Price) 9. Route 66 (Asleep at the Wheel) 10. Miles and Miles of Texas (Asleep at the Wheel) 11. Take Me Back to Tulsa (Merle Haggard) 12. I Had a Little Gal (Merle Haggard) 13. That's the Way Love Goes (Merle Haggard) 14. Silver Wings (Merle Haggard) 15. I Think I'll Just Stay Here and Drink (Merle Haggard) 16. Are the Good Times Really Over (I Wish a Buck Was Still Silver) (Merle Haggard) 17. Big City (Merle Haggard) [3:10] 18. Sing Me Back Home (Merle Haggard) 19. Okie From Muskogee (Merle Haggard/Willie Nelson) 20. Pancho and Lefty (Merle Haggard/Willie Nelson) 21. Reasons to Quit (Merle Haggard/Willie Nelson) 22. Ramblin' Fever (Merle Haggard/Willie Nelson) 23. Back to Earth (Merle Haggard/Willie Nelson) 24. I'm Gonna Sit Right Down and Write Myself a Letter (Freddy Powers) 25. I Gotta Have My Baby Back (Ray Price) 26. I'll Keep on Loving You (Merle Haggard/Willie Nelson/Ray Price) 27. Still Water Runs the Deepest (Merle Haggard/Willie Nelson/Ray Price) 28. Night Life (Ray Price) 29. Crazy (Willie Nelson/Merle Haggard/Ray Price) 30. On the Road Again (Willie Nelson) 31. Always on My Mind (Willie Nelson) 32. Mama Tried (Merle Haggard) 33. Superman (Willie Nelson) 34. You Don't Think I'm Funny Anymore (Willie Nelson) 35. Whiskey River (Willie Nelson)


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I just received Fleetwood Mac, "Live in Boston". Non-anamorphic video is a big disappointment to me and I wasn't aware of that when I ordered it. It is letterbox on a 4:3 aspect ratio DVD. I started it and thought Stevie looked a little heavy, since it was stretched to fit my widescreen, and my first thought was that Stevie was actually that heavy. When I saw Lindsey was fat also, I knew what the problem was. Switching to 4:3 aspect ratio everything is right. The performance is good, the DD 5.1 mix only ok and it includes LPCM stereo that sounds better. Overall a disappointment to say the least.


Chris


----------



## scoobydude123

Pink Floyd - Live in Pompeii.....bloody amazing disc!!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/12021761
> 
> 
> I just received Fleetwood Mac, "Live in Boston". Non-anamorphic video is a big disappointment to me and I wasn't aware of that when I ordered it. It is letterbox on a 4:3 aspect ratio DVD. I started it and thought Stevie looked a little heavy, since it was stretched to fit my widescreen, and my first thought was that Stevie was actually that heavy. When I saw Lindsey was fat also, I knew what the problem was. Switching to 4:3 aspect ratio everything is right. The performance is good, the DD 5.1 mix only ok and it includes LPCM stereo that sounds better. Overall a disappointment to say the least.
> 
> 
> Chris




Plus there is no Christine McVie with the band on this DVD.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoobydude123* /forum/post/12023417
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd - Live in Pompeii.....bloody amazing disc!!



Yes! Very good indeed.


-t


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12023547
> 
> 
> Plus there is no Christine McVie with the band on this DVD.




I still prefer Boston the The Dance. the audio mix on the latter is too dry. Boston has more of a concert feel

but the PQ is not good at all - please explain to me this anaphoric business? it kinda looks like the Old Friends dvd by simon and garfunkel. all muddy...


----------



## eiricd

...anamorphic even


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/12028561
> 
> 
> ...anamorphic even



Anamorphic in DVD terms means formatted to fit a widescreen (16x9) display. The other choice formatted to fit a standard (4:3) display should never be used for a widescreen concert like this one is but this time it was. I think the video was shot in 16x9 aspect ratio. I am assuming it was just an unintentional mistake and it results in a loss of resolution and subpar picture quality.


Chris


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoobydude123* /forum/post/12023417
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd - Live in Pompeii.....bloody amazing disc!!



I have had this one for years and never yet watched it, thanks for the reminder.


Chris


----------



## arctg2046

eurovision 2004

the steadicam is so amazing!


----------



## westgate

'PULSE' by the 'floydsters'. i only wish it had been filmed (then it could be remastered for hd) instead of shot on video and was anamorphic w/s instead of 4x3. however, im just thrilled to have it at all!!

the reworked 'queen'-montreal discs come out today! WOO HOO!! i hope.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/12061868
> 
> 
> 'PULSE' by the 'floydsters'. i only wish it had been filmed (then it could be remastered for hd) instead of shot on video and was anamorphic w/s instead of 4x3.



You prefer to have it 4x3? But if it was HD then it would be 16x9. What are you trying to say?


Ed


----------



## scooterboy

I've always liked TP and the HB's, but I'm a bit mystified at the song selection of the Concert DVD.


Not a single song from his breakout album Damn The Torpedos? No _Refugee_? No _Don't Do Me Like That_? No _Here Comes My Girl_?


----------



## eiricd

got Queen Rock Montreal today


the sound is a VAST improvement from the previous release. The picture is also sharper than before, however; it is often too sharp. the colours are almost burning in certain shots.

maybe it looks different in HD/Blue-Ray


but overall a MUCH better package than the already available "we will rock you" dvd


well worth buying


----------



## MaynardJames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12064064
> 
> 
> You prefer to have it 4x3? But if it was HD then it would be 16x9. What are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> Ed



He's saying his wishes it would have been shot in widescreen, instead of 4x3 video. Also, even if something is 4x3 that does not mean it cannot be in HD.


I also wish it was shot on film. But nobody wishes that more than David Gilmour.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scooterboy* /forum/post/12070058
> 
> 
> I've always liked TP and the HB's, but I'm a bit mystified at the song selection of the Concert DVD.
> 
> 
> Not a single song from his breakout album Damn The Torpedos? No _Refugee_? No _Don't Do Me Like That_? No _Here Comes My Girl_?



I agree he should of played one song from that album I would have liked "shadow of a doubt". I'm sure he is sick of playing those songs but this was a 30 year anniversary concert.


Still all in all a fine concert.


----------



## muzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/11993484
> 
> 
> Deep Purple - Montreux 2006
> 
> 
> the picture quality is suberp. it is also availabe in HD/blue-ray
> 
> 
> check out queenrockmontreal.com for a re-release of the we will rock you dvd. now properly mixed and restored. it will also be available in hd/blue ray. check out the samples!!!!



I just watched that Queen/Montreal concert DVD last night(SDDVD).

I thought it looked and sounded great.









Payed $15 for it at Walmart when I went to get my A2 Yesterday, and it was worth it.


I also bought Queensryche-Mindcrime at the Moore concert DVD, and it has THE WORST drum track I have ever heard in my life, and I'm serious.... worst purchase I ever made for a concert DVD.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12064064
> 
> 
> You prefer to have it 4x3? But if it was HD then it would be 16x9. What are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> Ed



PULSE was originally shot in 4x3 sd onto videotape which is difficult to get hd (higher definition-regardless of aspect ratio) out of. this was way back in '94. if they did make an hd disc, to make it 16x9, they would have to crop off top and bottom, or top or bottom, depending on the camera shots. but the resolution wouldnt be much better than sd dvd.


i would definitely prefer it be in (anamorphic-for sd dvd) widescreen if it had been shot that way. i dont know if widescreen video or hd video was around in '94. film, yes, of course-ac/dc at donington was 'filmed' (not video taped) in widescreen panavision. thats not the best pq either, but thats another story.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaynardJames* /forum/post/12077353
> 
> 
> He's saying his wishes it would have been shot in widescreen, instead of 4x3 video. Also, even if something is 4x3 that does not mean it cannot be in HD.
> 
> 
> I also wish it was shot on film. But nobody wishes that more than David Gilmour.



dg, my hero!


----------



## ArtVandalay7




kevin j said:


> Phish-Live in Brooklyn....good sq and pq but quite long[alomst 3 hours][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of an old quote, Kevin, but I totally agree...anyone that can appreciate genius guitar playing should check this one out...Queue up Possum or the Moma Dance solo. Period. Enough said. No other modern rock guitarist has ever, ever come close to Trey. Seriously, shivers up the back of the neck, no alcohol/drugs required.


----------



## JMartinko




ArtVandalay7 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/8083098
> 
> 
> Phish-Live in Brooklyn....good sq and pq but quite long[alomst 3 hours][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of an old quote, Kevin, but I totally agree...anyone that can appreciate genius guitar playing should check this one out...Queue up Possum or the Moma Dance solo. Period. Enough said. No other modern rock guitarist has ever, ever come close to Trey. Seriously, shivers up the back of the neck, no alcohol/drugs required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I too give that DVD a high recommendation.
Click to expand...


----------



## kevin j

I paid $12.99 at Border's for the Queen/Montreal dvd btw[must've been a special deal or something]......and I concur it's excellent btw.


----------



## teknoguy

Picked up "Elton 60: Live at Madison Square Garden " couple of days ago and watched it last night. It was selling for $12.88 and at that price I didn't think I'd lose much if it wasn't that great. I have a couple of other EJ concerts which turned out to have a very "soft" look to them and I was skeptical in picking this up but I was very surprised at how well it looks!


This is a very nice looking and sounding concert DVD. It's the full concert (33 songs!) broken up across 2 disks with archival footage from BBC and other European TV shows thrown in between. Much of it debuts songs like Rocket Man, Honky Cat, Tiny Dancer, etc. (funny to see the reaction to these songs being played for the first time publicly) Those older videos show artifacts of the technology of the time and are in 4x3 format. Sound is very good though.


The concert was shot in HiDef and looks it. Very clean looking video. On par with the Cream - Reunion show. Sound is excellent in either Surround or Stereo. Elton's voice is good though at 60 you can imagine that he doesn't hit the hi-notes anymore.


Worth the money.

-t


----------



## Overtone

Roger Waters - In the Flesh. Highly recommended.... good performances, with a lot of meaning and symbolism. I think "Dogs" is the best performance I've seen of PF material (from Pulse, ItF, and Royal Albert All). The guitarists don't seem to get along, so the stage dynamic could be weird, but it was a good show. Great picture for a 2001 dvd, and pretty convincing sound. Bass could get muddy.


Coming soon... reviews for Dream Theater - Score, and Estradasphere - Palace of Mirrors


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Overtone* /forum/post/12188687
> 
> 
> ....The guitarists don't seem to get along, so the stage dynamic could be weird



I think your mistaking intense concentration for social tension. These instrumental parts are very difficult, lots of timing and bending notes ... even Gilmour must rehearse and rehearse to play Pink Floyd live.


And the fans know each note intimately, which dont make it any easier


----------



## Overtone

I could see that point of view, but I watch enough concerts and play enough guitar to be pretty confident that it's not that. I think that Snowy probably thinks the younger one is too showy (he is pretty flashy). They barely make eye contact the whole time, whereas the younger guy would try and Snowy will just make sure to keep looking somewhere else. There is a smile and a word between them towards the end... but that's a pretty limited band interaction.


----------



## maxman

I didn't notice that - gotta go back and watch it again; it's been awhile. I remember thinking the "other" guitar player was dressed a little bit, uh, "unusual". I've since discovered he's Doyle Bramhall II, and he's an incredible guitar player; plays with Clapton and Clapton speaks VERY highly of his playing ability. His personality doesn't match the flashy cloths at all; he's very unassuming when he talks.


----------



## Overtone

I definitely dig his playing. Hearing the CD in my friends car... the tone on the guitar solos blew me away, so I had to get the DVD. For some reason, it didn't live up to that first impression. Still pretty good! As an example of what I mentioned... the parts where they play guitar harmonies.. most bands will put on a bit more of a show with it. These guys were each in their own world, standing right next to one another! Maybe it's not personal differences... but they seemed to have zero connection. The third guitarist's solo was pretty interesting... banging away on some vintage guitar... nice addition!


----------



## Overtone

Is this worth buying?
http://www.amazon.com/Stevie-Ray-Vau...4843999&sr=8-2 

SRV - Live from Austin


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/12190423
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that - gotta go back and watch it again; it's been awhile. I remember thinking the "other" guitar player was dressed a little bit, uh, "unusual". I've since discovered he's Doyle Bramhall II, and he's an incredible guitar player; plays with Clapton and Clapton speaks VERY highly of his playing ability. His personality doesn't match the flashy cloths at all; he's very unassuming when he talks.



Doyle Bramhall II played in a great band called the Arc Angels with Charlie Sexton and Stevie Ray Vaughan's rhythm section of bassist Tommy Shannon and drummer Chris Layton. The band put out only one CD I believe but it is a good one. He has been touring with the Arc Angels this year and I have read they will be releasing a Arc Angels DVD, no idea when it will be released hoping soon though.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12192523
> 
> 
> Doyle Bramhall played in a great band called the Arc Angels with Charlie Sexton and Stevie Ray Vaughan's rhythm section of bassist Tommy Shannon and drummer Chris Layton. The band put out only one CD I believe but it is a good one. He has been touring with the Arc Angels this year and I have read they will be releasing a Arc Angels DVD, no idea when it will be released hoping soon though.



That is great the hear. I didn't know they were back together again. The Arc Angels CD was easily one of the best of the '90's IMHO and I do hope they put out a DVD


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Doyle Bramhall is good, but Waters replaced him with Dave Kilminster for the last 2 tours, this guy is amazing. Here is the "Have a Cigar" guitar solo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlVyByUt1mM


----------



## Rammitinski

Cripe - doesn't anybody ever go back over a thread before they post something anymore?


It seems "Pulse" and "In the Flesh" have been brought up and discussed extensively about every third page throughout this thread.


Why doesn't someone start up an "All Things Floyd" thread, and just direct everything about them there, rather than redundantly clutter up all the other threads with it?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/12201280
> 
> 
> Cripe - doesn't anybody ever go back over a thread before they post something anymore?
> 
> 
> It seems "Pulse" and "In the Flesh" have been brought up and discussed extensively about every third page throughout this thread.
> 
> 
> Why doesn't someone start up an "All Things Floyd" thread, and just direct everything about them there, rather than redundantly clutter up all the other threads with it?



It's a rabbit following,these Floydians.

Keeps reproducing every now and then...










-t


----------



## Overtone

Who shat in your breakfast today, Ram?


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12198804
> 
> 
> Doyle Bramhall is good, but Waters replaced him with Dave Kilminster for the last 2 tours, this guy is amazing.



I was really hoping Waters would release a DVD from one of these last two tours but from what I've read it doesn't appear like it is going to happen. But, we can always hope. Until then I'll just have to keep *In The Flesh* in the Pioneer and *Pulse* in the Panasonic


----------



## kjroddy

OK - I've been away for a while but just read through the last 20 pages or so of this thread to catch up - and since we're in Floyd mode again, maybe I skipped a page but I can't believe nobody has mentioned David Gilmour's new DVD from his 2006 tour - "Remember That Night"


Beautifully shot in HD (bluray version coming out very soon apparently), nice surround sound -better part of 2.5 hour concert on disc one - tons of worth watching behind the scenes, alternate takes, documentaries and what have you on disc two.


Worth having for the performance of Echoes alone.


Definitely the definitive Floydian concert DVD unless RW gets to work on the stuff he had shot this year... and maybe still the best after that!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjroddy* /forum/post/12208889
> 
> 
> . . .but I can't believe nobody has mentioned David Gilmour's new DVD from his 2006 tour - "Remember That Night"



Probably because there is a dedicated thread to that disk. But nevertheless you're right - there should at least be mention of it in this thread.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I thought David Bowie damn near ruined Gilmour's "Remember That Night" with his one-tone delivery of Comfortably Numb.

He real trashed that tune!


But it was an excellent show, and is indeed an excellent DVD.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12211325
> 
> 
> I thought David Bowie damn near ruined Gilmour's "Remember That Night" with his one-tone delivery of Comfortably Numb.
> 
> He real trashed that tune!
> 
> 
> But it was an excellent show, and is indeed an excellent DVD.



I agree 100 percent... it is horrid, its like finger nails on a chalk board.


I usally skip over that song when I watch the DVD, every third time I will view the song mostly to listen to Gilmour's singing on that song.


----------



## eiricd

does anyone have some sort of list of what blue ray / hd dvd concerts that have been released??


----------



## Homebrew101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Overtone* /forum/post/12190795
> 
> 
> Is this worth buying?
> http://www.amazon.com/Stevie-Ray-Vau...4843999&sr=8-2
> 
> SRV - Live from Austin




Your link didn't work, but I can answer anyhow. HELL YEAH, if you like SRV, this is the official release of most of the material from SRV's 2 separate Austin City Limits appearances. HIGHLY recommended to SRV fans.


----------



## kjroddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12210553
> 
> 
> Probably because there is a dedicated thread to that disk. But nevertheless you're right - there should at least be mention of it in this thread.
> 
> 
> Ed



Doh! - didn't realize: I had only two weeks worth of threads showing and the RTN dedicated thread has slipped down to page five, my bad



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12211325
> 
> 
> I thought David Bowie damn near ruined Gilmour's "Remember That Night" with his one-tone delivery of Comfortably Numb.
> 
> He real trashed that tune!



I'll somewhat disagree here...


I really would have preferred the "alternate take" with Rick Wright to be the main concert version and the Bowie version relegated to an "extra".


That said, for me the vocals are almost insignificant. Comfortably Numb is all about the solo - the definitive officially released version is PULSE... even better if you can track down a copy of the fairly widely distributed original PPV broadcast of that show where it is about 90 seconds longer.


I find Waters versions (Berlin, In The Flesh DVDs, and live in '06 & '07) with other guitar players far more grating - it seems to be just obstinacy on his part to insist on performing this song without Gilmour.


----------



## Overtone

I saw Remember That Night at the cinema (shortened) with some live 5.1 performances via sattelite and was blown away. It was, no joke, a life changing experience! I hope they do more things like that.


I've got the dvd on my shelf but haven't popped it in yet.


----------



## lewis1

bon jovi lost highway 5 stars


----------



## DeeKaye07

The DVD of this year's Crossroads Festival is coming out on Tuesday...Eric Clapton, Robert Cray Band, Doyle Bramhall II, Jimmie Vaughan, Jeff Beck, and others are featured. If you get it at Target or Best Buy, you can get a special edition of the DVD with 2 extra performances on it.


I'll be getting my copy next week...I've been looking forward to it since summer when they held the festival.


DK


----------



## Charlie_Phogg

Thanks for the heads up. The lineup looks interesting as well as the setlist. I see that an abbreviated version will be featured on PBS Great Performances Nov. 28th @ 9:00pm ET for those who might want to check it out.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeeKaye07* /forum/post/12252410
> 
> 
> The DVD of this year's Crossroads Festival is coming out on Tuesday...Eric Clapton, Robert Cray Band, Doyle Bramhall II, Jimmie Vaughan, Jeff Beck, and others are featured. If you get it at Target or Best Buy, you can get a special edition of the DVD with 2 extra performances on it.
> 
> 
> I'll be getting my copy next week...I've been looking forward to it since summer when they held the festival.
> 
> 
> DK



Yeah I just ordered that from DeepDiscount DVD.


----------



## airunz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeeKaye07* /forum/post/12252410
> 
> 
> The DVD of this year's Crossroads Festival is coming out on Tuesday...Eric Clapton, Robert Cray Band, Doyle Bramhall II, Jimmie Vaughan, Jeff Beck, and others are featured. If you get it at Target or Best Buy, you can get a special edition of the DVD with 2 extra performances on it.
> 
> 
> I'll be getting my copy next week...I've been looking forward to it since summer when they held the festival.
> 
> DK




Best Buy is also showing a Tuesday release for "Nirvana: Unplugged in New York". I assume this is the MTV Unplugged that was never released on DVD-only CD. I plan on swinging by BB after work. Will report my findings.


----------



## gwlbe

Don't want to sound like a homer, but Zeps remastered TSRS is incredible. The audio will really test your olfactory senses.. The kick drum is right there in your face. The lossless PCM audio is great in 2 speaker mode. The DTS 5.1 really puts you in MSG. Disk 2 has some really nice extras. Well worth the money. Check out the bow section during Dazed in surround. The film looks great they did a nice job of cleaning it up. I can only image what the BR and HD-DVD are going to look like. Looks like I'll be robbing the boys PS3 from his bedroom when the BR comes out. Zep also revamped their entire website, its large.


----------



## doubleroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwlbe* /forum/post/12277028
> 
> 
> Don't want to sound like a homer, but Zeps remastered TSRS is incredible. The audio will really test your olfactory senses.. The kick drum is right there in your face. The lossless PCM audio is great in 2 speaker mode. The DTS 5.1 really puts you in MSG. Disk 2 has some really nice extras. Well worth the money. Check out the bow section during Dazed in surround. The film looks great they did a nice job of cleaning it up. I can only image what the BR and HD-DVD are going to look like. Looks like I'll be robbing the boys PS3 from his bedroom when the BR comes out. Zep also revamped their entire website, its large.



I just picked up Mothership and thought that was the best sounding Led Zep so far. I will have to pick up TSRS today. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Overtone

I've got the version of Mothership with a DVD... i'm guessing that ISN'T TSRS and that remastered TSRS is something newly released?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Overtone* /forum/post/12277352
> 
> 
> I've got the version of Mothership with a DVD... i'm guessing that ISN'T TSRS and that remastered TSRS is something newly released?



No it is different...

http://www.amazon.com/Led-Zeppelin-S.../dp/B000UR9TQE


----------



## garysol1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/12217122
> 
> 
> does anyone have some sort of list of what blue ray / hd dvd concerts that have been released??




I have the AC/DC Live from Donnington on Blu Ray. Video quality is ok but there is some noise especially in the blacks. Audio quality is good until Brian Johnson opens his mouth. His voice is ok in the studio but his voice sounds so stressed live that it ruins the experience for me.....Just my opinion. Your millage may vary.


----------



## ekb

So how is the new crossroads - escpecially the AQ? Amazon shows the A/R as 1.33:1 - that's surprising for a 2007 release.


Ed


----------



## Howaryuh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Overtone* /forum/post/12190795
> 
> 
> Is this worth buying?
> http://www.amazon.com/Stevie-Ray-Vau...4843999&sr=8-2
> 
> SRV - Live from Austin



imho yes, it has footage from two concerts, earlier years and later years. I like it just for SRV's guitar playing. He is smokin on the second concert, I still remember the first time watching it, awestruck! (and I had the good fortune of seeing him live 4 times).


For something different (and not for PQ SQ), SRV at the Elmo is something I like to watch every now and again. One of SRV's earlier shows at a bar in Toronto (ok, i'm biased), and I lean towards the raw early stuff of musicians before the heavy production and polishing moves in (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## doubleroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12287308
> 
> 
> So how is the new crossroads - escpecially the AQ? Amazon shows the A/R as 1.33:1 - that's surprising for a 2007 release.
> 
> 
> Ed



I haven't watched the whole DVD yet but the SQ and AQ are very good. I think the A/R is incorrect on amazon, but I will have to double check. From what I viewed I was impressed.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airunz* /forum/post/12271026
> 
> 
> Best Buy is also showing a Tuesday release for "Nirvana: Unplugged in New York". I assume this is the MTV Unplugged that was never released on DVD-only CD. I plan on swinging by BB after work. Will report my findings.



Excellent sound (I listened to the DTS soundtrack) and superb (although 1.33:1) video.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeeKaye07* /forum/post/12252410
> 
> 
> The DVD of this year's Crossroads Festival is coming out on Tuesday...If you get it at Target or Best Buy, you can get a special edition of the DVD with 2 extra performances on it.



I got mine at BestBuy. The 2 bonus tracks are "Things Get Better (Got To Get Better)" and "Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad". I was wondering if these are the same bonus tracks as on those from Target?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/12305164
> 
> 
> I got mine at BestBuy. The 2 bonus tracks are "Things Get Better (Got To Get Better)" and "Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad". I was wondering if these are the same bonus tracks as on those from Target?



Sadly (for me) no - The Target tracks are Cowboy Up (Vince Gill) and Tear It Up (Albert Lee and Gill).


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/12316981
> 
> 
> Sadly (for me) no - The Target tracks are Cowboy Up (Vince Gill) and Tear It Up (Albert Lee and Gill).



Wow, I guess I lucked out when I chose to BB over Target since they are right next door to each other. BB was a few bucks cheaper. I did however like the Gill Gill/Lee songs on the 1st disc even though I don't normally like country much. The Clapton Clapton/Winwood songs are simply outstanding on both the main disk and bonus disk. This is the best band by far that I have seen EC with since he went solo IMHO. With Derek Trucks playing slide, the band harkened back to the Derek and Domino's days as Trucks does an outstanding job of filling in for Duane.


Other highlights for me were Robert Randolph, Gill/Lee, Los Lobos, Jeff Beck & Buddy Guy.


The entire disk, including extras, is shot in 16:9. A pleasant change from usual where the main program is 16:9 and the extras are crappy 4:3. I thought the video and audio were both very good, at least the DTS track. I didn't listen to the PCM 2 channel the first time through.


As with all festival type shows there are some artists I would have liked to have seen only do 1 song or skipped altogether (BB, Willie) and some I would have liked to see more from (Los Lobos, Jeff Beck) but with over 4 hours of music there should be something here for just about everybody. I thought the production was excellent with only very short snippets and interviews between (some) songs, very good editing and some interesting camera angles. Because of the strength of disk 2 and the fact EC really lets it all hang out (for a change) I think this show will find it's way up there with In the Flesh as one of my favorite disks. And at $19.99 it was a bargain.


The biggest annoyance was having to endure the Bill Murray band intros. They were tedious at best and a downright annoying at times. But luckily, or by design, the disk is edited so the intros are at the end of the track of the preceding artist so a simple track skip push on the remote jumps you right to the next song and skips the corny intros by Murray.


If you are a fan of EC and Winwood, especially some of the earlier stuff from Blind Faith and Derek and the Domino's (EC) this show should be on your "must own" list although there is plenty to recommend even beyond these two.


----------



## rdgrimes

I find the Crossroads DTS sound track to be oddly mastered. Sound quality is great, but I don't care for hearing drums and the like coming from the surrounds. Almost sounds like they used some matrix-type processing on the 5:1 DTS in the master.


----------



## eiricd

got the box set today


watching the concert now..I must say it's superb. easily the best petty concert dvd for my money. the visuals on sound stage are better, yes, but it doesn't have the live concert feeling like this one...


----------



## vision-master

Wanted - 12 hr (msn) webcast of Crossroads 2007. Any info would be helpfull.


----------



## DeeKaye07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/12327812
> 
> 
> Wanted - 12 hr (msn) webcast of Crossroads 2007. Any info would be helpfull.



Not sure if this will help at all, but thought I'd post it anyway (this is from the "Where's Eric!" folks) --


2007 CROSSROADS FESTIVAL ON PBS' "GREAT PERFORMANCES" - WEB COMPANION LAUNCHES WEDNESDAY


PBS - the public broadcasting television channel in the United States - will launch a web-companion for the show this coming Wednesday, 21 November. The first-air date is 28 November by WNET (Channel 13 - New York City). As a preview of the show, PBS has released short and long promo clips which can be viewed online. The broadcast is also expected to have exclusive performances. For links, including how to find local PBS-affiliates and the promo films, visit the full article.


Read full article: http://www.whereseric.com/news/2007/...ormances-.html


----------



## vision-master

That will be 2 hour show on PBS tomorrow night, 8:00 till 10:00 PM, in my neck of the woods.


The offical Crossroads 2007 DVD is over 4 1/2 hours long with the Bonus stuff.


I'm trying to find the 12 hour msn webcast of the entire concert. It's got to be somewere in cyber space.


----------



## Goalier95

Just got my copy of Nirvana's Unplugged in New York yesterday and even though it's shot as 4:3 the newly remixed surround sound is amazing. Choice of either 5.1 DD or dts and it sounds like you are there in the audience live. All the instruments are very clear and great bass as well. I remember taping this show when it came on MTV years ago when they actually played music and also purchased the audio cd but was totally blown away by the audio remaster. Highly recommended if you're an acoustic or Nirvana fan.


----------



## mattg3

Anyone have feedback on the double queen dvd with live live aid and montreal on it?Some on amazon saying it has best dts sound of any concert dvd.


----------



## DeeKaye07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/12332628
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find the 12 hour msn webcast of the entire concert. It's got to be somewere in cyber space.



Ah, OK...


Actually I'd be interested in finding out more about that, myself. Sorry I couldn't help.


DK


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/12348665
> 
> 
> Anyone have feedback on the double queen dvd with live live aid and montreal on it?Some on amazon saying it has best dts sound of any concert dvd.



I still haven't got surround sound in my living room, only stereo. but the stereo track kicks a***

and the picture quality is overall amazing, and this is on a regular dvd. some of those close up must be seen to be believed...can't wait for the blue ray version


about live aid; this was shot on regular video so there's only so much you can do about it. the audio seems to be slightly better than on the LIve Aid box set though.

but the performance is amazing


----------



## mattg3

Sounds like a definite buy


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/12350713
> 
> 
> Sounds like a definite buy



indeed it is. the only drawback (IMO) is that there is little focus on the audience. they (directors) film the stage and band members almost all the time, too few crowd shots (though some new are edited in this time around actually). but apart from that - it is top notch


When Queen release Budapest 86 in HD my guess is it will set the benchmark. stadium concert shot on 35mm with loads of great crowd shots and the band was on fire


in the meantime, this will keep me happy







(along with Wembley and Milton Keynes)


interesting note about the crowd on Montreal 81; on the cd version Freddie Mercury exuses the camera and asks the crowd to try and forget about them. this was edited out when the film first was released in the 80s and the footage is lost. as is "Flash" and "The Hero", both which are featured on the cd


----------



## derrikm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/11942100
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is really a bad deal. You get the full 4 hours 2 DVD set of Peter Bogdanovich's Runnin' Down a Dream documentary, and a DVD the 30th Anniversary concert. The only way it as a bad deal is if you don't want the Runnin' Down a Dream documentary. I can't see anyone selling a 3 DVD set for the standard concert DVD price of 12-20 bucks.
> 
> 
> Note, after watching the full concert last night, it was filmed for TV release I believe so it lacks a little low end bass drum and the bass guitar was a little buried for my tastes, and the center channel was a little strong IMO. Then again it could be my system, this slight weakness really did not detract much from the listening experience.
> 
> 
> Overall I though it was a strong performance and having Nicks with the band for more than a few songs added something, but having her singing backup might have made for a little more laid back concert from Petty. But then agian one of my favorite parts of the performance was the more mellow middle part which included; It's Good To Be King, Down South, Southern Accents and Insider. Overall I enjoyed the selection of songs with maybe the exception of playing the slower Mystic Eyes at the end which seemed to kill a ripping rock finish to the concert, it usally takes me two or three viewings to take it all in so maybe my opinions will change. I have yet to find that perfect concert DVD, most have some sort of weaknesses and this will be one of my favorite music DVDs.
> 
> 
> The Bogdanovich's Runnin' Down a Dream documentary was great, then again 4 hours is a lot of material for most subjects so the ending was a little weak IMO.




I couldn't agree more. If all you are looking for is a concert you might feel ripped off. But the documentary was GREAT. Of course I am a HUGE George Harrison fans as well, and I enjoyed seeing and hearing his commentary. PQ was very good throughout and sound was pretty good. Granted my sound system is far from state of the art.


I have 3 other Petty DVDs and this is by far the best I have seen. All the others lacked the scope and balance of the song selection that Runnin' Down A Dream has. This will become one of my favorites, just as Concert For George, Moody Blues Live At Red Rocks & ELO -Zoom have become. I can always trade off a technicaly perfect production for an outstanding performance.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/12350228
> 
> 
> I still haven't got surround sound in my living room, only stereo. but the stereo track kicks a***
> 
> and the picture quality is overall amazing, and this is on a regular dvd. some of those close up must be seen to be believed...can't wait for the blue ray version
> 
> 
> about live aid; this was shot on regular video so there's only so much you can do about it. the audio seems to be slightly better than on the LIve Aid box set though.
> 
> but the performance is amazing



the hd dvd of queen in montreal is due out tues, 12-4-07. i was supposed to have received my netflix copy today (sat)







. i called n'flix to ask why i would be getting hd dvd 4 days early (?), lady said they shipped yesterday (fri), but offered no reason. ??










however, it failed to arrive in todays mail, must wait till monday.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/12351050
> 
> 
> indeed it is. the only drawback (IMO) is that there is little focus on the audience. they (directors) film the stage and band members almost all the time, too few crowd shots (though some new are edited in this time around actually). but apart from that - it is top notch



It also has way too many close ups of Freddie Mercury singing. I'm sorry I dont like staring at some guy's bad teeth for 2 hours.


None of the other Queen DVDs compare to Wembley... thats the gold standard for Queen performances. IMHo nobody should buy another Queen DVD until they have seen Queen Live at Wembley.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrikm* /forum/post/12363898
> 
> 
> I have 3 other Petty DVDs and this is by far the best I have seen. All the others lacked the scope and balance of the song selection that Runnin' Down A Dream has. This will become one of my favorites, just as Concert For George, Moody Blues Live At Red Rocks & ELO -Zoom have become. I can always trade off a technicaly perfect production for an outstanding performance.



Having never been the biggest fan of ELO I decided to rent ELO Zoom from Netflix. I was blown away from the great look and sound of this DVD. This is good example of how surround sound should be mixed, sure it may be a little artificial using the rear surrounds for actual sound that you can hear clearly and not just for the usual background fill and crowd noise, but it makes for pure ear candy.


Great songs with no duds performed perfectly all for a street price of around 12 bucks makes for a good choice to add to a music lovers collection. I've read that this DVD was produced as a kick start for a tour of the new release Zoom, that was eventually canceled because of poor ticket sales, what a shame.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12375563
> 
> 
> It also has way too many close ups of Freddie Mercury singing. I'm sorry I dont like staring at some guy's bad teeth for 2 hours.
> 
> 
> None of the other Queen DVDs compare to Wembley... thats the gold standard for Queen performances. IMHo nobody should buy another Queen DVD until they have seen Queen Live at Wembley.



I agree Queen Live at Wembley is the best Queen concert DVD out there. My only gripe is I think the sound and video could have been cleaned up a little better. Hopefully those involved will go back to this DVD and give it the best sound and video possible... this part of rock history deserves it.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Howaryuh* /forum/post/12287342
> 
> 
> imho yes, it has footage from two concerts, earlier years and later years. I like it just for SRV's guitar playing. He is smokin on the second concert, I still remember the first time watching it, awestruck! (and I had the good fortune of seeing him live 4 times).
> 
> 
> For something different (and not for PQ SQ), SRV at the Elmo is something I like to watch every now and again. One of SRV's earlier shows at a bar in Toronto (ok, i'm biased), and I lean towards the raw early stuff of musicians before the heavy production and polishing moves in (not that there's anything wrong with that).



I agree SVR at Austin City Limits is worth buying for any SRV fan, but the video and particularly the sound is pretty bad. This comes as a surprise as most Austin City Limits vintage releases are very good sound and video wise (I own at least six or seven Austin City Limits DVDs).


The first performance is muddy sounding almost as if you are listening with cotton in your ears with no dynamic range, the second performance is a little better but SRV vocals are buried on the first two songs. And who ever did the 5.1 mix on this DVD should never be allowed to work again, on one song SRV singing is coming out of both front left and right speakers, this would be okay but this genius has the two channels out of phase so you have this weird echo effect.


It is my belief that these SVR Austin City limits performances were not allowed to be released through Austin City Limits, and these performances are owned by Sony music and they are responsible for this crappy DVD transfer. It is truly a shame for music fans that these historic performances have not been given the thought and care they deserve.


----------



## westgate

where is it, i say!







? will there ever b 1? i have to know. i want 1!


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/12376606
> 
> 
> where is it, i say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? will there ever b 1? i have to know. i want 1!



i would like to see the 'flatlanders' 'austin city limits' show come out on hdm.

bump


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12375563
> 
> 
> It also has way too many close ups of Freddie Mercury singing. I'm sorry I dont like staring at some guy's bad teeth for 2 hours.
> 
> 
> None of the other Queen DVDs compare to Wembley... thats the gold standard for Queen performances. IMHo nobody should buy another Queen DVD until they have seen Queen Live at Wembley.



sure there are lots of close ups of freddie, but the pq makes it worthwhile







Freddie was in much better voice in montreal than on wembley


----------



## markeetaux

Any reviews on the new "Steve Miller: Live in Chicago" DVD? I was under the impression that

it released last week, however, I can't find it anywhere. Any info?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markeetaux* /forum/post/12384328
> 
> 
> Any reviews on the new "Steve Miller: Live in Chicago" DVD? I was under the impression that
> 
> it released last week, however, I can't find it anywhere. Any info?



I think the release has been pushed back until early February.


Some other up coming releases:


Gov't Mule - A Tail Of Two Cities DVD

Release: December 11, 2007


Marshall Tucker Band - Carolina Dreams Tour '77 DVD

Release: Out now.


Nickelback - Live From Sturgis DVD

Release: December 18, 2007


----------



## Artslinger

This may be good news for Bob Seger fans.


This video showed up on www.segernet.com . It looks to be maybe a promo video for a rumored upcoming concert DVD release off his 2007 tour. There seems to be plenty of concert footage done by pros. For all us Seger fans I hope so!

http://www.segernet.com/forums/index...pic=3738&st=45


----------



## Overtone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12384493
> 
> 
> Gov't Mule - A Tail Of Two Cities DVD
> 
> Release: December 11, 2007



Nice! After reading a recommendation for them here and spotting Dose for just $3 I picked it up. Fantastic album... I really like their sound.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Overtone* /forum/post/12389682
> 
> 
> Nice! After reading a recommendation for them here and spotting Dose for just $3 I picked it up. Fantastic album... I really like their sound.



If you would like to see a song selection off this DVD go to the link below (you need the Flash plugin).

http://govtmule.imeem.com/video/ORLY...wo_cities_dvd/


----------



## Overtone

Sick!


----------



## fisheggs

Dresden Dolls: Live at the Roundhouse. Billed as Punk Caberet, this is IMHO, the best Piano/keyboard and drum duo since the Carpenters.

















The entourage is interesting and melds well with the music, but the amazing thing is that it's only two musicians, with minor exceptions, creating a large presence. The video is high quality and has DTS, DD5, and pcs as options.



Not a concert for children!!














Definitely Adult lyrics ( and themes) clearly annunciated. Amanda Palmer's voice is one of the purest alto ( damn near tenor) voices i've heard and an accomplished keyboardists. Brian Viglione is one of the best drummers I've ever "seen". The drum is a toy and he exudes a wonderful glee playing with it. Imho worthy of permanent collection status, and definitely worth a netflix try.


----------



## Artslinger

Gov't Mule - A Tail of Two Cities DVD. I rented the first disk off this package from Netflix this concert was recorded at The Orpheum Theatre, Boston.


The audio and video are excellent. You get a very solid 5.1 surround that fits the music perfectly, and the video is pretty good with plenty of close-up shots of Haynes guitar playing and some nice hand held camera that puts you right on stage. There are a few crowd shots, most just pans and a few of mostly guys bobbing their head up and down. You will not see any hot woman shots like in most concert DVDs as most of the crowd is men. The one slight criticism I had is the editing cuts a little too quick for my tastes but really is not as bad as most concert DVDs.


First off let me say Warren Haynes is one of my favorite guitarists and his playing style goes great with his gritty vocals. Drummer Matt Abts and bassist Andy Hess lay down a solid foundation for Haynes wonderful guitar playing, but then we come to keyboard player Danny Louis. For some reason Louis style of keyboard playing doesn’t appeal to me, sure sometimes he can ad nice fill, but many times his single note noodling comes front and center and screws up the groove of Gov't Mule songs. The Mule would be better served without him or with another guitarist laying down the rhythm and pushing back the keyboards as more of a support than a main component for the Mules sound.


After starting this concert out with six to seven great songs the concert slowly develops into on long meandering jam session. The songs start to lose structure and after awhile even with flashes brilliance from Haynes, Abts and Hess the concert becomes tedious. We also have a long drum solo 3/4 of the way through this that compounds the problem. I don't mind a couple of longer jamming songs but 3/4 of a concert is way too much for my tastes.


I will be renting the second disk which is of the concert recorded at The Riviera Theatre, Chicago. I hoping this concert is a little tighter, because I would like to buy the DVD set but if the second concert turns into another long jam session I can't see purchasing A Tail Of Two Cities.


This is of course just my opinion so I encourage anyone with an interest to maybe rent first; you may find the performances more to your liking than I did and if so the audio and video make this a worth while purchase.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

First things first, how can you rent this dvd when it doesn't even come out for sale until Dec. 11th? Is netflix renting promos? I've been going to Mule shows since '96. They are know as being a jam band but with better songs. I'm a huge fan and am looking forward to geting mine next week.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/12424449
> 
> 
> First things first, how can you rent this dvd when it doesn't even come out for sale until Dec. 11th? Is netflix renting promos? I've been going to Mule shows since '96. They are know as being a jam band but with better songs. I'm a huge fan and am looking forward to geting mine next week.



I have no idea but Netflix is renting the DVD. Go there and see for yourself.


If you have been to their concerts than you know what to expect. You will probably like the DVD, like I said the production is very good. Most of my experience with Gov't Mule is with their audio music only and with Haynes playing with The Allman Brothers Band.


What I disliked the most is Louis's keyboard playing his noodling bugged the heck out of me.


----------



## Aliens

*The Best 25 Years of Pop*


YES, Pet Shop Boys, Frankie Goes to Hollywood, Art of Noise, ABC, Grace Jones, The Buggles, and Seal.


Just watched this on HDNET for the first time last night. Spectacular!! Can't find it anywhere on DVD.


----------



## JBaumgart

On the radio this evening I heard about the Led Zep reunion concert in England, and it was apparently a huge success. Has anyone heard if they'll be making a DVD?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/12453839
> 
> 
> On the radio this evening I heard about the Led Zep reunion concert in England, and it was apparently a huge success. Has anyone heard if they'll be making a DVD?



I sure hope so and if I was to bet I'd say they will release a concert DVD of this performance.


----------



## Artslinger

Shine a Light is an upcoming 2008 documentary film directed by Martin Scorsese that spans the career of rock and roll band The Rolling Stones. The film also includes footage from the recently concluded A Bigger Bang Tour of 2006.


Scorsese filmed the Rolling Stones for two nights at New York City's Beacon Theater on October 29 and November 1, 2006. Footage from the shows will be intercut with backstage footage, historical clips and contemporary interviews with the band. The shows were noted for their star-studded crowds, including former President Bill Clinton. The newly released trailer for the film also shows Jack White, Christina Aguilera, and Buddy Guy onstage, performing with the band.


http://www.shinealightmovie.com/ 


Wow this will be great!


----------



## mattg3

Best 25 years of pop was listed last year on amazon as a dvd release upcoming but it seems gone now.I believe you can get it on Amazon.co UK if you have a region free player.Same thing happen to the war or the worlds stage show dvd that never made it as US release.Seems a crime that both of these dvds have been out for years in england with War of worlds a best seller and 25 years praised as best concert dvd ever made.Hopefully this year they will both get a US release.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12457149
> 
> 
> I sure hope so and if I was to bet I'd say they will release a concert DVD of this performance.



I saw professional clips on the news, they were definitely filming. They looked their age, but played intensely.

I saw 2 clips, both were dominated by the intrumentation, like a good Led Zep show should be....




World Tour!

World Tour!

World Tour!

World Tour!

World Tour!

World Tour!

World Tour!

World Tour!


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12457156
> 
> 
> Shine a Light is an upcoming 2008 documentary film directed by Martin Scorsese that spans the career of rock and roll band The Rolling Stones. The film also includes footage from the recently concluded A Bigger Bang Tour of 2006. http://www.shinealightmovie.com/
> 
> 
> Wow this will be great!



All right! Thanks!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12457149
> 
> 
> I sure hope so and if I was to bet I'd say they will release a concert DVD of this performance.



I agree. There's way too much money to be made with this as in the Cream reunion.










-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/12463790
> 
> 
> I agree. There's way too much money to be made with this as in the Cream reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t



You are so right If they do release this concert on DVD it will hit number 1 on the DVD chart.

Hopefully it will also come out on both HD DVD and Blu-Ray.


----------



## digital desire

Really digging the Gilmour release "Remember that Night". Excellent A&P quality. Great music from great musicians.


----------



## garysol1

Wow is all I can say about The Last Waltz. It was included as a "freebie" with my 5 free Blu Ray deal but if I had purchased it for $50.00 I still would have have said it was a bargin. I can't honestly say that the video or audio quality is the best of the best but I can say that the magic of the artists on stage is second to none. With such historical rockers as Eric Clapton, Neil Young, Bob Dylan and of course The Band how can you go wrong. This flick captures these amazing talents back in there younger days before they got there grey hair. The song "The Weight" with the collaboration of The Band and the Staples truly brought a tear to my eye........it was that beautiful. Below is a link to that scene....

The Weight


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garysol1* /forum/post/12511654
> 
> 
> Wow is all I can say about The Last Waltz. It was included as a "freebie" with my 5 free Blu Ray deal but if I had purchased it for $50.00 I still would have have said it was a bargin. I can't honestly say that the video or audio quality is the best of the best but I can say that the magic of the artists on stage is second to none. With such historical rockers as Eric Clapton, Neil Young, Bob Dylan and of course The Band how can you go wrong. This flick captures these amazing talents back in there younger days before they got there grey hair. The song "The Weight" with the collaboration of The Band and the Staples truly brought a tear to my eye........it was that beautiful. Below is a link to that scene....
> 
> The Weight



One if not the best Concert documentaries of all time. Hopefully Scorsese's up coming movie with the Stones will be just as good.


----------



## westgate

fogelberg; sorry about header sp.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeeKaye07* /forum/post/12252410
> 
> 
> The DVD of this year's Crossroads Festival is coming out on . . .



So I finally got around to watching/listening to this. I'm really disappointed. I was expecting it to be vey good given the high quality of performances and audio/video qualities of the 2004 Crossroads. But the 2007 one doesn't come close to the 2004 in all respects.


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12519114
> 
> 
> So I finally got around to watching/listening to this. I'm really disappointed. I was expecting it to be vey good given the high quality of performances and audio/video qualities of the 2004 Crossroads. But the 2007 one doesn't come close to the 2004 in all respects.
> 
> 
> Ed



Ouch!

That's a shame since I do like the 2004 disc.

I caught part of the presentation on PBS a couple weeks ago but only about 20 minutes worth. It looked promising but I was at a friends house who doesn't have a good setup for listening or viewing.


Was it the performers or the sound that put you off?

-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12519114
> 
> 
> So I finally got around to watching/listening to this. I'm really disappointed. I was expecting it to be vey good given the high quality of performances and audio/video qualities of the 2004 Crossroads. But the 2007 one doesn't come close to the 2004 in all respects.
> 
> 
> Ed




Thats strange I thought it was a little better, especially with Jeff Beck, Johnny Winter, Susan Tedeschi, John Mayer did a much better job this time around. Then you had the historic Steve Winwood set with Clapton playing Blind Faith (these Blind Faith tunes are some of my all time favorite songs), plus I thought the closing Buddy Guy set was outstanding. I was actually more disappointed with the first Crossroads.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12522135
> 
> 
> Thats strange I thought it was a little better, especially with Jeff Beck, Johnny Winter, Susan Tedeschi, John Mayer did a much better job this time around. Then you had the historic Steve Winwood set with Clapton playing Blind Faith (these Blind Faith tunes are some of my all time favorite songs), plus I thought the closing Buddy Guy set was outstanding. I was actually more disappointed with the first Crossroads.



Blind Faith set?!?!?!? I didn't know that!!!

One of my all time favs....What did they play? How was it?


-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/12523198
> 
> 
> Blind Faith set?!?!?!? I didn't know that!!!
> 
> One of my all time favs....What did they play? How was it?
> 
> 
> -t



On Disk two when Clapton and Winwood played together...


11. Presence of the Lord: Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton [5:41]

12. Can't Find My Way Home: Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton [5:00]

13. Had to Cry Today: Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton [6:30]


Then they did these two great songs...


14. Dear Mr. Fantasy: Steve Winwood [8:14]

15. Crossroads: Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood [8:11]


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/12521462
> 
> 
> Was it the performers or the sound that put you off?
> 
> -t



It was everything. I thought that the performances were not as good as the 1st Crossroads - but that of course is a matter of opinion. AQ and PQ is a little less a matter of opinion. I only listened to the DTS. There is no 5.1 DD. My pet peve is dynamic compression and it does suffer from that. To me that makes it veiled, 2D, unlively ... The picture is film based (or at least 24p video) which I don't care for.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12522135
> 
> 
> Then you had the historic Steve Winwood set ...



I think that the Soundstage recording of Windwood is outstanding. So that's a point of comparison for me.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12524200
> 
> 
> I think that the Soundstage recording of Windwood is outstanding. So that's a point of comparison for me.
> 
> 
> Ed



The only thing is Clapton didn't play on the Soundstage performance.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12524178
> 
> 
> It was everything. I thought that the performances were not as good as the 1st Crossroads - but that of course is a matter of opinion. AQ and PQ is a little less a matter of opinion. I only listened to the DTS. There is no 5.1 DD. My pet peve is dynamic compression and it does suffer from that. To me that makes it veiled, 2D, unlively ... The picture is film based (or at least 24p video) which I don't care for.
> 
> 
> Ed



Both 2004 and 2007 had its ups and downs, I'd call it a wash.


The production quality of the DVD was very good compaired to most Concert DVDs out there. DTS 5.1 surround (I do not know if the DTS track is full bitrate or a reduced bitrate) sounded good on my system and the widescreen presentation looked superb. I played both the 2004 and the 2007 back to back and could not tell much of a difference, but I usally use the DTS track if there is one.


I have read reviews that have mentioned that the DTS track on the 2004 DVD(s) was superior to the Dolby track.


----------



## Randybes

I was there and thought the sound was captured quite well. I also thought the performances were as I remember except a few less numbers because of time constraints. The only one that I didn't think captured the full sound was Beck (perhaps compression) as his sound was "bigger" than it sounded on the DVD.


I wasn't at the 2004 but I like the 2007 discs better. Perhaps because I wasn't at 2004.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/12523198
> 
> 
> Blind Faith set?!?!?!? I didn't know that!!!
> 
> One of my all time favs....What did they play? How was it?



I loved it and thoroughly enjoyed entire show but the EC and ED/SW portion of disc 2 was a definite highlight for me. In fact, I thought this was some of EC's most inspired playing I've heard in long time. As for the audio and video, I looked good and sounded good to me. There were a few artists I could have done without but and Bill Murray got old real quick but overall I thought it was one of the best disks I've purchased in a long time and wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/12524762
> 
> 
> DTS 5.1 surround (I do not know if the DTS track is full bitrate or a reduced bitrate) sounded good on my system and the widescreen presentation looked superb. I played both the 2004 and the 2007 back to back and could not tell much of a difference, but I usally use the DTS track if there is one.



The DTS track is half rate. But I'm not blaming the sound on the half rate or that it's DTS - the problems are with the mixing/engineering. As far as DD or DTS goes I give both a chance. I usually find myself listening to DD. But I don't believe that it's fundamentally the DD or DTS encoding. Again I think that they're different mixes.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger

FYI...


For all you Arc Angels fans "Arc Angels - Live From The Alamo DVD" is now posted for preorder at CDUniverse. There is no release date but I would guess a release date of sometime late January or early Feburary.


----------



## eiricd

I recently got the following:


Crossroads 2007


I thought it was very good. the clapton / winwood tracks are awesome!! hopefully they'll do a dvd when they play together in new york..


Roger Hodgson - take the long way home


after a few plays, I really got into it. the sound (I only have stereo) is good, and picture is not bad either. a bit short, but still..


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/12514891
> 
> 
> fogelberg; sorry about header sp.



Only 56 years old (prostate cancer). Very sad...


----------



## kevin j

I picked up Anderson Wakeman Bruford and Howe-An Evening of Yes Music Plus on dvd a few days ago and it's among the best looking and sounding Yes dvd's i've had imho[Dolby Stereo only no 5.1 and in 4:3 not widescreen].[on the Voiceprint label out of the UK btw]


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/12668410
> 
> 
> Roger Hodgson - take the long way home
> 
> 
> after a few plays, I really got into it. the sound (I only have stereo) is good, and picture is not bad either. a bit short, but still..



This is real good and certainly worth getting, but he really, really needed a drummer. His versions were very close to the original Supertramp recordings and so when you expected to hear the excellent drumming that you're used to, it was sorely lacking.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger

At CDUniverse the DVD release of Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Weld is showing up pre-order, no release date not determined.

This has only been avaliable in VHS and on audio CD. Hopefully it will be only a couple of months till the release, Rhino Records.


----------



## BIslander

What a hoot. Leahy is a group of eight brothers and sisters from Canada who grew up playing music together. They fiddle - oh, do they fiddle - play piano, guitar, bass, drums, and step dance. The music is Celtic, and then some, including a medley of Joplin rags played on dueling pianos by two of the Leahy sisters.


Leahy Live was recorded in 2006 in Quebec, Canada for a PBS Special. It has DTS and DD 5.1 tracks. The PQ and AQ are excellent, not extraordinary. But the show and the music are tremendous.


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/12793080
> 
> 
> What a hoot...



Sounds like a BLAST! Thanks for the rec.


----------



## eiricd

very quiet here these days....haven't anyone got any new dvds??


----------



## teknoguy

Well for Christmas I got...


Led Zeppelin - Madison Square Concert (newly remastered)

Rolling Stones - A Bigger Bang (4 disk set)

Yuseff Islam - (Cat Stevens)


Both really great IMO...sure the Zep concert shows its age but historically, I find it wonderful + The new sound treatment makes it sound good too.

And you can bypass the film in the beginning of the concert which I never liked anyway.


Bigger Bang Set - I saw a couple negative posts here about that and so never picked it up but was very happy to get it as a Christmas present! A lot better than what I had read. I wish the Rio show had been done in widescreen as the Texas concert was but it still looks and sounds great!


New Cat Stevens recorded in London....had high hopes for this one but I found it underwhelming. Was looking for a "greatest hits" concert I guess...

Glad I have his "MagicKat" DVD done during his last tour as Cat Stevens.


So if you don't have Zep and Stones, I'd say go out and get it.


Looking forward to the "All My Loving" DVD I have on order.

The Jimi Hendrix Experience, Pink Floyd, The Who, The Beatles, Donovan, Cream, etc. Looks like it may be snippets from a British TV Show or something. I don't think it's a concert...Anyone see it?


-t


----------



## Artslinger

I just ordered "Storyville - Live at Antone's". If your a fan of Texas blues/soul/rock pick this one up it is only available online at Waterloo Records in Austin Texas. Its a 1 DVD + 2 CD set so its worth the 20 bucks IMO. I'll give a short review in a couple of weeks.

http://www.buymusichere.net/rel/v2_v...pc=82547905102 


You can see a parts of the DVD here at YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZRFLsKVCRM 


"With dual guitarists Davis Grissom and David Holt, The Double Trouble Rhythm section of Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon and the high energy spiritual vocals of Malford Milligan, a Storyville live show was nothing less than legendary. This band racked up numerous Austin Music Awards in the late nineties including Band of the Year, Album of the Year and Song of the Year. Storyville has now released a new live CD/DVD recorded on January 20th, 2006, at the legendary Austin music venue Antone's."


----------



## grogie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/12668410
> 
> 
> I recently got the following:
> 
> 
> Crossroads 2007
> 
> 
> I thought it was very good. the clapton / winwood tracks are awesome!! hopefully they'll do a dvd when they play together in new york..
> 
> 
> Roger Hodgson - take the long way home
> 
> 
> after a few plays, I really got into it. the sound (I only have stereo) is good, and picture is not bad either. a bit short, but still..



Is the DVD in DTS 5.1 Format. I checked it out this weekend and there was no indication on the box. I would like to add it to the collection but only if available in 5.1 or better.


Thanks.


----------



## kezug

So how has this new DVD been received?


Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Runnin' Down A Dream (4-Disc Set)


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grogie* /forum/post/12976880
> 
> 
> Is the DVD in DTS 5.1 Format. I checked it out this weekend and there was no indication on the box. I would like to add it to the collection but only if available in 5.1 or better.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Yes its in 5.1 Surround Sound.

http://www.rhino.com/store/ProductDe...?Number=352124


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/12976904
> 
> 
> So how has this new DVD been received?
> 
> 
> Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Runnin' Down A Dream (4-Disc Set)



Friend of mine picked it up and likes it very much. He has no surround sound and a 32" Sony Trinitron . He couldn't tell me if it was 4x3 or 16x9 format.


Part 1 of it was on Public Television a few weeks ago. Part 2 is showing next month. Check your local listings....


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Tom Petty is playing the SuperBowl halftime this year!


----------



## teknoguy

Has anyone seen this yet ? Yay or nay on it's worth??


Heart - Dreamboat Annie Live (2007)


Part of a set called "Legendary Albums Live"


-t


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/12995432
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this yet ? Yay or nay on it's worth??
> 
> 
> Heart - Dreamboat Annie Live (2007)
> 
> 
> Part of a set called "Legendary Albums Live"
> 
> 
> -t



Yes. My sister brought a VHS tape of it for me to watch. It was quite good - from what I can tell on a VHS tape. I already ordered it on DVD and it's comming. I'm a big fan of Live in Seatle and this looks to be about as good. Besides Dreamboat Annie they do Pink Floyd - which was not so good, a stange song by them but I don't remember which one; The Who - which started out a bit off but really picked up past the beginning; and the best is Led Zeppelin. They repeat Black Dog that they did on Live but Misty Mountain is new. Wish they did Rock and Roll. Anyway, Heart records Led Zeppelin better than Led Zeppelin ever did - and that alone makes the purchase worth it.


Ed


----------



## Rammitinski

Does anybody know if there are any pre-Bebe Le Strange concerts, with Roger Fisher still in the band on lead guitar, floating around out there?


That's really the only live Heart stuff I'd be interested in actually buying.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12996157
> 
> 
> Anyway, Heart records Led Zeppelin better than Led Zeppelin ever did - and that alone makes the purchase worth it.



If you like watered down versions, with weak instrumentals, and none of the trademark Led Zepplin improv, then maybe?


I loved Heart back in the day, but they will never approached this level of proficiency:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEiyG...eature=related 


In fact, i am not sure any band will


----------



## Dan Tincher

Hey everbody, I highly recommend the Porcupine Tree dvd. Arriving somewhere. Awsome dvd, always put it in for a couple of songs and end up playing the whole thing.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/12996906
> 
> 
> If you like watered down versions, with weak instrumentals, and none of the trademark Led Zepplin improv, then maybe?
> 
> 
> I loved Heart back in the day, but they will never approached this level of proficiency:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEiyG...eature=related
> 
> 
> In fact, i am not sure any band will



John - I said this before and let me say it again - you are all about the music and I'm all about the music reproduction. Of course nobody can touch that piece the way Zeppelin did it. But unfortunately, AFAIK, there are no really good A/V recordings of Led Zeppelin. One can really get into the music that Zeppelin does, but the really poor engineering always lets you know that you are watching/listening to a recording. I'm just saying that Heart does a really decent playing of Zeppelin music but when it's combined with high quality A/V recording and you can experience that in your home and begin to believe that you are experiencing a live event, it's hard to ignore.


Ed


----------



## Rammitinski

The band that calls themselves "Heart" now is even less-so the original, harder-edged Heart than the band calling themselves "Chicago" is the original Chicago.


They ain't bad to listen to or watch, but they're nothing like the Heart that I was originally turned on to. They haven't been since their 4th album, Dog & Butterfly.


They couldn't even come close to ever writing something as powerful as "Mistral Wind" again if their lives depended on it.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13006104
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there are no really good A/V recordings of Led Zeppelin. One can really get into the music that Zeppelin does, but the really poor engineering always lets you know that you are watching/listening to a recording. Ed



Blasphemy








"Led Zepplin DVD" is a superb document of how Led Zepplin sounded. How real do you want to get? its Page bending notes in pretty damn good musical detail







You can hear his little occasional mistakes, and how perfectly he recovers and soars off in some new direction. You can hear all the instruments in the band individually, you can barely do that in Heart Live in Seattle...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13006744
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Led Zepplin DVD" is a superb document of how Led Zepplin sounded. How real do you want to get? its Page bending notes in pretty damn good musical detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear his little occasional mistakes, and how perfectly he recovers and soars off in some new direction. You can hear all the instruments in the band individually, you can barely do that in Heart Live in Seattle...



Agreed! Earls Court DTS (the first 3 tracks) on the Zep DVD is still my demo piece of choice to this day, even over any of the lossless concert tracks I have listened to in my HT. Amazing stuff there!


----------



## Toe

IF any of you guys are not familar with Tommy Emmanuel, and have not seen Live at Sheldon Concert Hall, you must watch what is arguably the finest acoustic guitar player on the planet. This disc is Unreal! The A/V quality is nothing to write home about, but once you start watching you will not care as the things this guy does to/with an acoustic guitar is shocking. Very Highly Rec!


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/12976904
> 
> 
> So how has this new DVD been received?
> 
> 
> Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Runnin' Down A Dream (4-Disc Set)



Funny you should ask, I'm playing it right now. Highly recommended if you're a Petty fan.


----------



## kazuba

++++1 on the Tommy Emmanuel. One of the most amazing guitar players I've ever seen. At least look him up on youtube - Guitar Boogie, for example, is great.


----------



## Liquid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/13006814
> 
> 
> Agreed! Earls Court DTS (the first 3 tracks) on the Zep DVD is still my demo piece of choice to this day, even over any of the lossless concert tracks I have listened to in my HT. Amazing stuff there!



IMO, this is the greatest DVD ever put together. Watching them go from Royal Albert Hall, to really, their swan song at Knebworth is a Zepheads dream. Achilles Last Stand is my favorite tune. I was a bit disappointed they didn't play it at the recent O2 reunion.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Aye, I think i said something similar in my full review of "Led Zepplin DVD" 3 years ago here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...53#post5362953 


Its true that it does not have the dynamic headroom and quite the detail of modern concerts, but .... woaah what a band.


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13006104
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that Heart does a really decent playing of Zeppelin music but when it's combined with high quality A/V recording and you can experience that in your home and begin to believe that you are experiencing a live event, it's hard to ignore.


*Right you are!.* Heart’s Black Dog is a smokin’ thrill to listen to. When I first got Live in Seattle, I played Black Dog about 10 times in a row (full blast of course). When I finally had enough, I could have fried an egg on my bass amp







Absolutely stellar sonics!


----------



## Artslinger

This is a little off the Concert DVD theme... check out cdbady dotcom for hard to find music.


If your looking for local and regional bands cds, dvds, or mp3s this site has them. The site has a nice seach engine to drill down to your musical tastes and all selections have short samples that you can preview.

http://cdbaby.com/


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

*STEVE HACKETT - Once Above a Time (DVD)*

Excelent video, DTS sound amazing!

Hackett is his band absolutelly perfect.

Great DVD for prog rockers and everyone else.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/12995432
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this yet ? Yay or nay on it's worth??
> 
> 
> Heart - Dreamboat Annie Live (2007)
> 
> 
> Part of a set called "Legendary Albums Live"
> 
> 
> -t





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/12996157
> 
> 
> Yes. My sister brought a VHS tape of it for me to watch. It was quite good - from what I can tell on a VHS tape. I already ordered it on DVD and it's comming. I'm a big fan of Live in Seatle and this looks to be about as good. Besides Dreamboat Annie they do Pink Floyd - which was not so good, a stange song by them but I don't remember which one; The Who - which started out a bit off but really picked up past the beginning; and the best is Led Zeppelin. They repeat Black Dog that they did on Live but Misty Mountain is new. Wish they did Rock and Roll. Anyway, Heart records Led Zeppelin better than Led Zeppelin ever did - and that alone makes the purchase worth it.
> 
> 
> Ed



Well I finally got this DVD and watched it last night. I was way off on my statements above. Although the performance is good, both the AQ and PQ are bad. The picture was either film or 24 fps video which I don't like. Also the contrast was real high and didn't display properly. But I can live with poor PQ. I can't live with poor AQ. This recording suffers badly from the dreaded dynamic compression problem. Not even close to the Live in Seattle quality.


Ed


----------



## TBert

For a change of pace,


I ran across one of my musical idols "Quincy Jones live at Montreux 1996". If anyone is into big band sounds and Quincy's great recording career this dvd will blow you away.


Filmed in widescreen the video quality is great, three audio tracks 2.0,5.1,dts are all incredible, in fact best sound quality for a big band I've heard to date. To my surprise Quincy runs through his entire career in chronological order (over 2 hours worth) beginning with his first composition in 1951.


Guests include Patti Austin, Chaka Khan, Mick Hucknall, Phil Collins, Gerald Albright, David Sanborn, Toots Theilman, and a relatively unknown James Morrison who stole the show.


Steal of the year for me this year so far, $14.99 at BB.


----------



## 5o9

Bela Fleck and the Fleckstones, I'll put this in my top twenty. Can watch this four times a year for the next ten years.


Rented it with some trepidation after hearing "banjo". Mate walked into the HT at the wrong time and said: "Is that a guy playing classical music on a banjo?" I said yes, and she left the room.


----------



## Helter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjroddy* /forum/post/12218450
> 
> 
> 
> That said, for me the vocals are almost insignificant. Comfortably Numb is all about the solo - the definitive officially released version is PULSE... even better if you can track down a copy of the fairly widely distributed original PPV broadcast of that show where it is about 90 seconds longer.
> 
> 
> I find Waters versions (Berlin, In The Flesh DVDs, and live in '06 & '07) with other guitar players far more grating - it seems to be just obstinacy on his part to insist on performing this song without Gilmour.




I agree 100% Gilmour's solo in Pulse on Comfortably Numb is far superior to any other version I've seen of that song. Simply outstanding


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I agree 50% .... Gilmours handling of Comfortably Numb is a bit better, but Waters has half credits on this song, and we demand he play it at all his shows










...and Dave Kilminster, Water's new guitarist, does some great interpetations of it. The guy is phenomenal.


Of course Water's solo music is HUGELY popular at his shows, IMHO Pink Floyd 2.0, and arguably better than Pink Floyd performances, with or without Waters ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnQmJuCHxmk&NR=1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMijM...eature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvUs5...eature=related


----------



## Liquid

Wow, I totally agree that it's Gilmour's solo, but calling Kilminster or Snowy White grating is way off base to me. I saw Roger here in Vancouver in the summer and it was one of the best shows of my life. All of his musicians were outstanding.


----------



## ekb

So will there be a DVD from the last tour(s) that Roger did?


Ed


----------



## Helter

With "In the Flesh" I feel like I'm watching a cover band do Comfortably Numb not that it's a bad performance it just NEEDS Gilmour IMO.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helter* /forum/post/13238215
> 
> 
> With "In the Flesh" I feel like I'm watching a cover band do Comfortably Numb not that it's a bad performance it just NEEDS Gilmour IMO.



I agree. It's David Gilmour's guitar that made PF and their songs so popular.

But I'm a guitarist so I tend to fall in that direction. The guitarists Roger Waters uses are great but I'm always measuring them against David Gilmour. Un-fair? Maybe, but that's the way it is...


-t


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/13240714
> 
> 
> I agree. It's David Gilmour's guitar that made PF and their songs so popular.



On 'Comfortably Numb' that's indeed a valid observation, but you can't give the lyrics 2nd place in Pink Floyd's overall popularity.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/13241680
> 
> 
> On 'Comfortably Numb' that's indeed a valid observation, but you can't give the lyrics 2nd place in Pink Floyd's overall popularity.



Absolutely agree wrt overall popularity! I failed to write that many if not most of the songs were written by those two guys and of course the lyrics are important but it's the guitar sound that I recognize first and look forward to hearing when a PF song comes over the speakers. Some folks like lyrics more, I like guitars more. I'm one of those folks who go nuts after the guitar solos.










-t


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/13242083
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree wrt overall popularity! I failed to write that many if not most of the songs were written by those two guys and of course the lyrics are important but it's the guitar sound that I recognize first and look forward to hearing when a PF song comes over the speakers. Some folks like lyrics more, I like guitars more. I'm one of those folks who go nuts after the guitar solos.



There's such a rich interwoven texture and variety of "sound" in PF songs. I'm a guitar nut too. Hope you have Roger Waters' "The Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking" w/Eric Clapton on guitar. Turn it up!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/13241680
> 
> 
> but you can't give the lyrics 2nd place in Pink Floyd's overall popularity.



? Why not? Most people couldn't even recite half of their lyrics, yet they're immensly popular all the same. I hate to tell you this, but lyrics _are not_ half the reason for their success - their overall _sound_ is the

overwhelmingly _main_ reason. And much of their stuff, especially the older material, doesn't even _have_ any lyrics.


When the majority of people who consider themselves fans of Pink Floyd's music think of the band, they think of them as a _group_ - not a superstar surrounded by a bunch of unequal, side guys.


You RW "fanatics" have a skewed view of the group's popularity. Most fans have many of their albums, but don't even own a Waters solo one, and if they do, they probably took a chance on it sounding like Floyd and never even play the thing now.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

You trying to pick a fight Ram?


----------



## Rammitinski

No. But be real - there's really only a relatively small amount of PF fans who are huge RW solo fans, also. Half of the PF fans probably don't even realize that he wrote the lyrics - mainly because they never cared _that_ much about them to begin with. You guys are almost Deadhead-like in your cultism.


What's there to fight about?


----------



## pokerrx

These are not in any partiuclar order. I'm just listing them as I have them stacked by my stereo:

1. David Gilmour: Remember that night- sounds great on DVD...even better on Blu-ray but 1080i???

2. Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City- I'm not a huge fan of Dave but the True-HD soundtrack is just like being there (minus the tolls and traffic of course







)

3. James Taylor: Live at the Beacon Theater- What a great performer. The PCM mix is the way to go.

4. Godsmack: Changes- Warn the neighbors and crank Batalla de los Tambores...you won't be sorry, but you might get evicted.

5. Phil Collins: Finally...the first farewell tour- I heard this DVD at The Home Entertainment Show in NYC about 2 years ago on a 5-figure Meridian system and was totally blown away at the clarity. It still sounds great on my meager (compared to the Meridian system) HT.

6. Roger Waters: In the flesh Live- What can I say...I'm a Floyd fan and this is another great performance. I could not believe how effortless Doyle Bramhall II plays the guitar. Mother, Dogs and Comfortably Numb are great examples of his talent on this disc. I was introduced to this one at Harvey Electronics by a salesman who knew I liked Floyd. He brought me into their ultra high-end room with a top of the line Krell system and left me there for about an hour. Thank God I don't have an AMEX black card. He told me they didn't use the center channel too much on this disc for some reason. If anyone knows please chime in.

7. Alice in Chains: Unplugged- One of the best grunge-rock bands ever. The PCM soundtrack is not to be missed. Sludge Factory is ok on their regular album but the acoustic version is unreal. You can hear every pluck of the guitar and slide of the strings with incredible accuracy.

I can't wait for more lossless audio concerts on Blu-ray!!!


----------



## Distorted

Just an observation and guess, that of the 100 pages in this thread, if posts about Pink Floyd and its members were eliminated there would then be less than 50 pages.


----------



## Max AD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/13253224
> 
> 
> Just an observation and guess, that of the 100 pages in this thread, if posts about Pink Floyd and its members were eliminated there would then be less than 50 pages.



Hey, you're Wright!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/13253224
> 
> 
> Just an observation and guess, that of the 100 pages in this thread, if posts about Pink Floyd and its members were eliminated there would then be less than 50 pages.



Really. Which is why I suggested awhile back that they just branch off and make a separate thread.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/13253992
> 
> 
> Really. Which is why I suggested awhile back that they just branch off and make a separate thread.



I agree I don't want to see anymore Floyd around this thread.


I love Floyd (nomatter which version) but what more can be said about the band.

Yeh they're good but the sound/style hasn't really changed in 30 years.


----------



## Pronto Pup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/13253992
> 
> 
> Really. Which is why I suggested awhile back that they just branch off and make a separate thread.


*+1, WOW... Woohoo & kudos!* Absolute best idea I've heard in a very long time.


----------



## gps

Let's keep this thread on track to it's intended title. to recommend new concert dvds and review them.


Greg


----------



## Helter

Those two guys on "In the Flesh" are a couple of hacks compared to Gilmour









In a concert performance who wrote the lyrics is insignificant, vocals and muscianship are the key.

If I performed Comfortably Numb in reference quality audio and video would you prefer that to "Pulse" ?

That's why "In the Flesh" IMO is missing alot namely Gilmour


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Bards traveled from town to town in ancient Europe, telling tales and singing songs.

They helped lift us out of peasantry.


Fast Forward to 2008, and we have wordsmiths wiping up the competition in the race to the presidency.


But of course, DSOTM, Wish You Were Here, The Wall, and Animals were "music", they had nothing to do with the lyrics they sang.


Right.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helter* /forum/post/13258774
> 
> 
> If I performed Comfortably Numb in reference quality audio and video would you prefer that to "Pulse" ?
> 
> That's why "In the Flesh" IMO is missing alot namely Gilmour



Absolutely. "In the Flesh" is a quality recording whereas "Pulse" is not.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The problem with the Pulse version of Comfortably Numb is that Richard Wright basically sucks singing Roger's part. David Bowie equally screws up the second vocal part on the "Remember That Night" version. Roger is not a singer so much as a highly _inflective_ talker. The pandering sarcasm is absent on both the Wright and the Bowie versions. Gilmour does save the day somewhat with perfect performances










I also like Roger's versions of Comfortably Numb, but i cant deny that there is something missing on the guitars, that i cant quite pin down


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13266832
> 
> 
> The problem with...the new "Just One Night" version...



Did you mean _"Remember That Night"_?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yep, thanks i corrected my post.


----------



## John Schneider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13266832
> 
> 
> The problem with the Pulse version of Comfortably Numb is that Richard Wright basically sucks singing Roger's part. David Bowie equally screws up the second vocal part on the "Remember That Night" version. Roger is not a singer so much as a highly _inflective_ talker. The pandering sarcasm is absent on both the Wright and the Bowie versions. Gilmour does save the day somewhat with perfect performances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like Roger's versions of Comfortably Numb, but i cant deny that there is something missing on the guitars, that i cant quite pin down





That's the whole issue.










The tradeoff of the inspiration/imagination of RW, versus DG's guitar (and vocals).


They were GREAT together, just VERY GOOD apart.


I just got tired of Waters negativity. LOVE Gilmour's guitar - probably the most recognizable (strictly by hearing) guitarist today.



PS: yes, PF probably needs it's own thread, but they keep so many other threads going.


----------



## Helter

My point with Comfortably Numb and the live performance, is that Gilmour's contribution is far more important than Waters. Gilmours guitar work and vocal are far more critical to the performance than Waters contribution, which is why I greatly prefer the Pulse performance to In the Flesh.


----------



## SoCal71RS

Well, I just watched Jimi Hendrix at the Monterey Pop Festival. I have an older version and this new one put out by the family "Hendrix Experience" I thought looked and sounded better.


----------



## 5o9

This was missed, and its a keeper.


Earns an R rating for unnecessary language.


Started with Dolby 5.1, was ready to give up on the first song, then all goodness in 2.0. Sound is pretty good, considering they didn't have in-ear monitors. Camera work is non-toxic, but the Class B light show gets in the way.


This was done in 1987, likely at their zenith. Genesis was way overexposed, so some of you older guys may need to wait another 20 years to watch, as it may be painful, like reruns of Miami Vice.


This is hardened studio professional big hair glam prog, doing what they should. Engaging drum duet that goes on for too long, typical. The second drummer is stadium excellence, pounding nails.


Is there a Yes tribute in there?


Bits of this DVD will stand the test of time (spoiler)


----------



## Johnny Dunn

No one? Ordered it but still in transit? Amazon says:


DVD Release Date: February 26, 2008...and available.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny Dunn* /forum/post/13306663
> 
> 
> No one? Ordered it but still in transit? Amazon says:
> 
> 
> DVD Release Date: February 26, 2008...and available.



Can't speak to the Blu-Ray version but the remastered SD version is very good given the age of the film. Jimmy Page is a master of audio mixing. Wish others put in the time and energy to make great sound.


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/13306510
> 
> 
> Bits of this DVD will stand the test of time (spoiler)



Hmmm spoilers on a concert DVD?










If we fast forwarded over Collin's "In the air at night" then I dont think Genesis would be over exposed.


I may have to put this one in my Queue. They toured last year, no?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny Dunn* /forum/post/13306663
> 
> 
> No one? Ordered it but still in transit? Amazon says:
> 
> 
> DVD Release Date: February 26, 2008...and available.



Amazing remastering, nice bonus. I never heard a 30 years old concert sounds like this one. Thanks much Mr Page!







(the DVD version)


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13308148
> 
> 
> Hmmm spoilers on a concert DVD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we fast forwarded over Collin's "In the air at night" then I dont think Genesis would be over exposed.
> 
> 
> I may have to put this one in my Queue. They toured last year, no?



Yes they did tour last year and I caught their Boston show on Sept 11.


I may get slammed but I wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be. Certainly, they stayed away from the mega-hits stage of their career and focused on many of the earlier tunes but even there I was wanting more. Not sure if it was because I wanted Peter Gabriel and Steve Hackett out there.


Got great reviews in the next days press but It was just missing something...imo.


You can never go back home...

-t


----------



## 5o9

Spun this up again on different gear. Dolby 5.1 was the winner this time. DTS had too much subwoofer.


The light show was very good for the time, just interferes with the filming. The production is first rate, seems like somebody did a lot of work.


Big (receding) hair.


Don't care for Phil's antics, got the fast forward.


All in all, a great DVD.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/13306510
> 
> 
> This was done in 1987, likely at their zenith.



Of mass popularity only.


----------



## westgate

on july 11, '06 (the day it came out) i bot the dvd of pf s 'pulse'.

when i played it that nite in my pan. s77 i had to use 480p thru hdmi into my 720p pj cuz s77 wont do 4x3 content at 720p or 1080i. it still looked very good.


that was then, this is now.


i should be able to play the 4x3 disc in my tosh a30 set to 720p or 1080i thru hdmi, am i correct?

if true, that should be way cool!


i do realize in the end, the pj scales everything to its native 720p.


----------



## Docj04

To those that have this, have you noticed that the bass is very heavy on this DVD?


I just got it today, and the bass is a little much over my PS3 to the Denon 4308ci. I've played around with my settings some, and it's still waaay deep and almost overbearing. I'm going to see what it's like played over optical on both the ps3 and through my old standard def player, and see what it's like.


Anyone else think the bass is a bit much? What did you do to tame it some?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Your sub must be boomy, it sounds awesome on a full sized sub.

I really think that Nirvana DVD is pretty spectacular, what a historic momument to Kurt Cobains amazing voice, and Nirvana's subtle playing.


----------



## Liquid

^^ Agreed, I have a PS3 as well, but my SVS sounds fantastic on this disc.


----------



## eiricd

picked up Toto's new live dvd, "falling in between live". and the production is SUPERB!!!!!!!! really it's one of the best in my collection (which now is close to 400)


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/13486294
> 
> 
> picked up Toto's new live dvd, "falling in between live". and the production is SUPERB!!!!!!!! really it's one of the best in my collection (which now is close to 400)



Does this mean that there is minimal dynamic compression? Are you sensitive to that?


Ed


----------



## teknoguy

Borrowed from the Library.. One Night Only - Rod Stewart Live at Royal Albert Hall (2004)


Rod's voice is a little weak in the beginning of the concert. Gets better as the night goes on. Various guests including Chryssie Hynde and Ron Wood. Unfortunately, Ron Wood's guitar is all but non-existent in the 2 or 3 songs he does. Really a shame as I love the old Faces guitar licks... Tried the 2.0 track as well as the 5.1 and little difference in the guitar...


Concert covers most of Rod's career. If you're a die-hard fan, well you may already have it. If you're interested in the concert, rent it first. Still not sure I want to pick it up.


Folks on AMAZON love it so ymmv...


-t


PS watching Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City Music Hall (2007) tonight in SD (borrowed from Library). Heard it was done well.

What say you folks?


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/13486294
> 
> 
> picked up Toto's new live dvd, "falling in between live". and the production is SUPERB!!!!!!!! really it's one of the best in my collection (which now is close to 400)



I agree ! It's one of my favorites to enjoy the pure musicanship of these guys. It will be interesting to listen to Leland Sklar interpretations of the songs since Mike Porcaro is out with a hand injury. I know the audio mix will be awesome like "Live From Amsterdam". Simon Phillips mixed the last dvd. I imagine he mixes this one as well.


One question. Is the video quality better than "Live From Amsterdam"? That dvd was very good, but I am hoping for an even crisper new concert.


On another release note: Zappa plays Zappa April, 29. That's a keeper!!!


Greg


----------



## eiricd

about the compressed sound I really can't say...


I think the sound is better than amsterdam!!!


----------



## kgveteran

"Standing in the shadows of Motown" the dts track. What a fantastic movie about a agroup of musicians that never got any credit for the music they made.


Joan Osborn does hell of a job on "Heat wave" and "In the land of the broken hearted".


A must see documentary


----------



## gerhard911

Agreed on all three counts.


Also, try to find "A Night Out With The Funk Brothers" recorded at the Montreal Jazz Festival (not sure what year) which has been on HDNet. Multiple performers, including Joan, with inspired performances of Motown classics.


----------



## Goughy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/2616923
> 
> 
> I used to like this band called AC/DC, who was on radio alot in late 70s early 80s. I liked them cause they were a bit whacky, not real serious music, but lots of raw honest guitar. Once I saw them in concert, and their guitarist was a complete trip He was like in an epelectic fit the whole time, very physical guitarist with a hillarious style and dressed like an English school boy. a huge dose of the "Back In Black" LP ....



I know this post is ancient, but I felt so old reading about this band I heard in the 70's and 80's. AC/DC (or acka dacka as we 'aussies' call them) is one of the most influential bands around. Many many hard rock and heavy metal artists call them an influence. And they have had tons of songs used in movie soundtracks. Probably the most US successful australian band ever, even over INXS.


Back in Black is one of, if not my favourite guitar riff of all time.


Anyway, nothing great to add here! Just commenting on a 5 year old post










Oh, Dave Matthews Band live in Central Park rawks!!


----------



## Mac The Knife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goughy* /forum/post/13502108
> 
> 
> .... Probably the most US successful australian band ever, even over INXS....



That's actually an interesting question. I'm sure AC/DC has a larger total number of album sales in the US than INXS if for no other reason than they had a lot more titles released than INXS.


How about Olivia Newton-John? She's the only other Aussie import that I can think of off the top of my head that really hit it really big over here. What were her total sales like compared to AC/DC?


----------



## Aliens

Other Australian bands that have done well in the US...

*Men At Work*, with their most recognizable hit - Down Under

*Little River Band* – Reminiscing; one of the most frequently played songs in the history of American radio. But if you’re a fan of AC/DC, I can’t imagine you would like it - way too mellow.


----------



## al4

Eagles - Farewell 1 Tour-Live from Melbourne


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/13505991
> 
> *Little River Band* – Reminiscing; one of the most frequently played songs in the history of American radio. But if you’re a fan of AC/DC, I can’t imagine you would like it - way too mellow.



True music lovers will like almost all genres







The Little River Band has one of the best Inspirational tunes I have ever heard, "Cool Change".


Here it is on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0z-IZybCBY 


Plus, no matter what kind of music you like, its really hard to deny a perfectly crafted vocal tune.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13509468
> 
> 
> True music lovers will like almost all genres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Little River Band has one of the best Inspirational tunes I have ever heard, "Cool Change".
> 
> 
> Here it is on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0z-IZybCBY
> 
> 
> Plus, no matter what kind of music you like, its really hard to deny a perfectly crafted vocal tune.



yeah, they were a great band. i have 'diamantina cocktail' lp here somewhere.


----------



## eiricd

does anyone know if Cheap Trick has any good dvds? (production-wise of course) I picked up "Silver" the other day, but the pq was that of a decent bootleg, and the aq wasn't very good either


so are any of the other cheap trick dvds any good?


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mac The Knife* /forum/post/13505488
> 
> 
> 
> ...How about Olivia Newton-John? She's the only other Aussie import that I can think of off the top of my head that really hit it really big over here. What were her total sales like compared to AC/DC?



Keith Urban has been and still is a monster seller.


----------



## Mac The Knife

^^^ Oh yeah, I forgot all about Keith Urban. That's a good one.


----------



## eganov

For all those who have been looking for something other than the usual PF and Eagles recommendations I'm going to (re)recommend the 1981 Journey Live in Houston concert. This was talked about here in only a few posts at the time of it's release about 2 1/2 years ago and I think it's worth bringing up again for those who scan just the current posts.


I was never a Journey fan but after just viewing it for the first time this is one good concert. Even though it was filmed live 27 years ago the video quality is suprisingly good. The 5.1 audio is excellent. The band is in top form, energetic, plays their top songs and the production is well done. I don't know how they pulled off such good production values from something that old but it really is better than most concerts that were put on DVD from only just a few years ago. The camera shots are focused, no gimmicks or quick cuts - just like a concert video should be. If you can put aside your preconceptions and discount the 80's clothes/haircuts this is a very strong concert with a band at their prime.


----------



## htomei22

^^^


Any thoughts on the "Journey 2001" dvd?


Thanks.


----------



## htomei22

Never mind...just realized, it's the wrong Steve!


----------



## BruceOmega

FYI, I just posted this in the *Tier thread for audio* in the *Blu-Ray Software* forum:

_Not sure exactly where to post this, but I was wondering if anyone has thought about a thread dedicated to DVD Concerts on Blu-Ray?


The audio quality of DVD Concerts is of high interest to me. If I understand correctly, you can only get high rez audio on a high def DVD- Blu-Ray. Concerts over cable or satellite can have high def video, but the audio is standard def.


I follow the Concerts thread in the other forum, but it is focused on SD-DVD. Would be interested in finding a version of that for high def._


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/13529840
> 
> 
> FYI, I just posted this in the *Tier thread for audio* in the *Blu-Ray Software* forum:
> 
> _Not sure exactly where to post this, but I was wondering if anyone has thought about a thread dedicated to DVD Concerts on Blu-Ray?
> 
> 
> The audio quality of DVD Concerts is of high interest to me. If I understand correctly, you can only get high rez audio on a high def DVD- Blu-Ray. Concerts over cable or satellite can have high def video, but the audio is standard def.
> 
> 
> I follow the Concerts thread in the other forum, but it is focused on SD-DVD. Would be interested in finding a version of that for high def._
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce



I am interested in the lossless audio feature of concert Blu-Ray discs also, but am under the impression that only the newest Blu-Ray players with 1.3 HDMI throughput will offer it, and then my processor must accept 1.3 as well. True?


As I am selling my current house and media room, I will have to wait for the next house before any further investment is feasible.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/13529840
> 
> 
> The audio quality of DVD Concerts is of high interest to me. If I understand correctly, you can only get high rez audio on a high def DVD- Blu-Ray. Concerts over cable or satellite can have high def video, but the audio is standard def.



I believe that getting lossless audio for concert DVDs is largely irrelevent because the weakest link is so much worse than the (lossy -> lossless) gain. And that weak link is the absolutely horrid audio engineering that messes up almost every recording.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/13531320
> 
> 
> I am interested in the lossless audio feature of concert Blu-Ray discs also, but am under the impression that only the newest Blu-Ray players with 1.3 HDMI throughput will offer it, and then my processor must accept 1.3 as well. True?



No. You do not need 1.3 to get lossless audio. Lots of threads on this topic in the receiver forum.


Ed


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htomei22* /forum/post/13529499
> 
> 
> Never mind...just realized, it's the wrong Steve!



yeah, there's only one steve.

i got the '81 concert disc but havent seen it yet.

put it on the 't-do list


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13534340
> 
> 
> I believe that getting lossless audio for concert DVDs is largely irrelevent because the weakest link is so much worse than the (lossy -> lossless) gain. And that weak link is the absolutely horrid audio engineering that messes up almost every recording.
> 
> 
> Ed



You got that right.


It amazes me how bad the audio engineering is on many concert DVDs. These guys are pros right? I swear I could mix better than some of these guys. Throw in 5.1 and you have even more room to screw up the mix.


----------



## eganov

I'll mix in a little commentary that ties two recent posts together.


Yup, the engineering is as critical, or even moreso, than the actual audio formats. Back to my Journey '81 recommendation - it is nothing short of amazing how well this sounds compared to a number of very recent or hires audio concerts I've heard. The balance/levels are right in all the channels and they are all made good use of despite this concert being 27 years old and recorded in an arena.


Some concerts have the benefit of being recorded in acoustically superior and well controlled venues like Alison Krauss Live in 2003 and yet sound worse than an 80's band in an arena. I'm not talking about whether I liked the music (I do), I'm talking about poor mixing and miking. The center isn't even used and the balance and levels don't complement the music - although it is a good concert.


----------



## eganov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/13534446
> 
> 
> yeah, there's only one steve.
> 
> i got the '81 concert disc but havent seen it yet.
> 
> put it on the 't-do list



Dude, what are you waiting for? Will look great on 108" and sounds even better (loud).


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eganov* /forum/post/13538320
> 
> 
> I'll mix in a little commentary that ties two recent posts together.
> 
> 
> Yup, the engineering is as critical, or even moreso, than the actual audio formats. Back to my Journey '81 recommendation - it is nothing short of amazing how well this sounds compared to a number of very recent or hires audio concerts I've heard. The balance/levels are right in all the channels and they are all made good use of despite this concert being 27 years old and recorded in an arena.
> 
> 
> Some concerts have the benefit of being recorded in acoustically superior and well controlled venues like Alison Krauss Live in 2003 and yet sound worse than an 80's band in an arena. I'm not talking about whether I liked the music (I do), I'm talking about poor mixing and miking. The center isn't even used and the balance and levels don't complement the music - although it is a good concert.



I would add that the biggest sin today is far too much dynamic compression, or as it's now called "loudness wars".


As far as old recordings sounding good, a while ago I was watching the multi disk Beatles Anthology set and it contains some audio recordings from the 60's that sound just amazing.


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13538758
> 
> 
> I would add that the biggest sin today is far too much dynamic compression, or as it's now called "loudness wars".
> 
> 
> As far as old recordings sounding good, a while ago I was watching the multi disk Beatles Anthology set and it contains some audio recordings from the 60's that sound just amazing.
> 
> 
> Ed



The Beatles - "LOVE" Audio DVD came out very well imo, wrt sound.


-t


----------



## Mac The Knife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13538758
> 
> 
> I would add that the biggest sin today is far too much dynamic compression, or as it's now called "loudness wars".
> 
> 
> As far as old recordings sounding good, a while ago I was watching the multi disk Beatles Anthology set and it contains some audio recordings from the 60's that sound just amazing.
> 
> 
> Ed



The best example of uncompressed vs. heavily compressed sound that I've run across are the first two albums by Brenda Kahn:


Gold Don't Talk back was her first album and is a totally uncompressed indie release.


Epiphany in Brooklyn was her second album and is a heavily compressed Sony (Columbia) release.


If you can play 'ram' files you can hear some of her songs here.

http://www.womanrock.com/brenda/albums.html 


I'd recommend *Waterloo Bridge* for the uncompressed example and
*My Lover* as the compressed example.



Unfortunately she changed styles after the second albumn and lost me as a fan, so I haven't heard any of her newer stuff.


----------



## mattg3

Simply Red Live At The Royal Albert Hall is best produced dvd concert I have ever seen.DTS sound is amazing and video is crisp with fantastic editing that is not full of jerky cuts and really settles in to let you feel you are there.The concert starts slow with a lot of new material but the last half hour the band takes the roof off the hall blasting through its greatest hits.Even if you are not a fan take a chance with this one.The lighting and sound alone is worth the trip.


----------



## BruceOmega

The comments on how the audio is engineered on a DVD Concert versus the recording format are interesting. I'm wondering if the availability of BD and lossless audio formats will drive consumer demand for better recording techniques on DVD Concerts.


There are two threads in the Blu-Ray Software forum rating the quality of movie sources, one for video and one for audio. I wonder if that in any way will influence the content providers to strive for higher quality.


As someone else pointed out, there are several ways to utilize high def audio in a HT system, and there is a lot of discussion on this topic in other forums. FYI, I plan to buy an HDMI 1.3a PrePro and a 1.3a Blu-Ray player, as I do not want analog connections and 1.3a seems the most versatile. This is just my own preference, YMMV.


Bruce


----------



## Distorted

At the risk of wandering somewhat off topic, I went looking for an better explanation of 1.3 HDMI and Blu-ray in its current iteration after ekb corrected my outdated impression. I found the cite below that was helpful in explaining that waiting for 1.3 capabilities seems unnecessary, as ekb offered.

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/13548784
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the availability of BD and lossless audio formats will drive consumer demand for better recording techniques on DVD Concerts.



I really wish it would - but I'm not going to hold my breath. Your statement implies that previous recording formats were the audio quality bottlenecks and now that lossless audio is here, we can finally hear the limitations of the recording techniques. Hence a drive for better quality audio engineering. But in fact, all of the less superior recording formats of the recent past were more than capable of revealing recording/engineering problems. Even mp3!


I'd say that many old vinyl records had audio with greater dynamic range than today's digital recordings that have a potential for much higher dynamic range. But in the last 25 years since the CD has been around it has only got worse, not better.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

On the plus side, the compressed audio formats can sound better on cheap audio equipment.


So if your listening through your TV speakers or some 200 dollar HTIB, then your probably OK.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13554329
> 
> 
> On the plus side, the compressed audio formats can sound better on cheap audio equipment.
> 
> 
> So if your listening through your TV speakers or some 200 dollar HTIB, then your probably OK.



And I think this is why CD/DVD/HD producers don't care about the audio and outside of a few specialty houses never will. Because they are targeting the JSP consumer who will be perfectly happy with the audio he/she is given.


As has been mentioned many times in this and other AVS threads, we who pick up on this kind of shortcoming are in the minority. Goes for video too.


-t


----------



## Artslinger

There has been a lot of talk lately about excessive compression. Why do they do this? Because most music is listened to on iPods and in the car, and most video/audio is listened to on HDTV speakers or cheap packaged surround systems, and the audio may actually sound better to the average person compressed to hell.


Consumers who actually give a damn about quality sound are a small minority. The way the trend is going most new music is purchased as singles and has a shelf life of about 3-6 months, it’s not like the old days when you would buy an album of music and cherish it for years. There is no motivation for media companies to produce top notch sounding audio.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13555661
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of talk lately about excessive compression. Why do they do this? Because most music is listened to on iPods and in the car, and most video/audio is listened to on HDTV speakers or cheap packaged surround systems, and the audio may actually sound better to the average person compressed to hell.



Apparently ipods, cheap systems etc... is not the reason. In fact the problem existed before ipods. It's a "loudness war". In other words, if you compress a lot, then the average sound can be recorded at a high level. So if you switch between recordings, say on a radio station or from one CD to another, the louder one strikes you as sounding better. Everyone wants to be the loudest and therefore "best". I've read that recording engineers are sometimes forced to do this by their bosses/executives if they want to keep their job!


Ed


----------



## Distorted

An inordinate amount of listening to tunes is in a car or truck, and compressed sound has the one benefit of increasing the ambient levels of softer passages so that they can be heard in noisy environments like most vehicles. Those of us here that inordinately value the soft passages from high dynamic range are just SOL, I am afraid. Why this trend has lapped over to video I can't imagine, and is sad.


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13554196
> 
> 
> ..... Your statement implies that previous recording formats were the audio quality bottlenecks and now that lossless audio is here, we can finally hear the limitations of the recording techniques .....



Yes, that was my thinking. It was based on what I thought had happened when SACD and DVD-A came on the scene. I never got into those formats, but from reading forums like AVS, I got the impression they resulted in higher audio quality.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/13553738
> 
> 
> At the risk of wandering somewhat off topic, I went looking for an better explanation of 1.3 HDMI and Blu-ray in its current iteration after ekb corrected my outdated impression. I found the cite below that was helpful in explaining that waiting for 1.3 capabilities seems unnecessary, as ekb offered.
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853



I agree that 1.3 / 1.3a is not necessary, but for some it may be desireable.


My understanding is there are three basic ways to take advantage of high def audio on Blu-Ray sources. One is to have the BR player decode the audio stream internally, and output that over multi-channel analog. This is the one I do not want because I would still have to do some processing in the PrePro to apply DPLIIx and Audyssey, and that would mean an extra A/D and then D/A conversion. I also would prefer to have the PrePro, not the player, do bass management and speaker level and speaker distance compensations.


A second way is for the BR player to decode internally, and send multi-channel linear PCM over HDMI. This only requires HDMI 1.1, but from what I can tell not all HMDI 1.1 and higher BR players and PrePros can work with 7.1 channels, some are limited to 5.1. The other issue at the present time is that no BR player can internally decode DTS HD-MA, so you cannot get that source indpendent of whether the output is LPCM or analog. That will be changing as newer players become available that can decode DTS-HD MA.


What HDMI 1.3a in the player and PrePro provides over and above HDMI 1.1 or analog is the ability for the player to bitstream the audio and have the PrePro do the decoding, and there are already players on the market that will bitstream both of the lossless formats- Dolby True HD and DTS-HD MA.


Since I have to get a new PrePro to avoid analog connections, and I also need to buy a BR player, I think for my own personal preferences 1.3a units are the best choice for me.


Please let me know if I have missed anything in my understanding of this.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## jcmccorm

Bruce, the Bluray section of this forum would be a better place to ask, but, according to my knowledge, everything you've stated is correct (and nicely summarized by the way).


Cary


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/13558382
> 
> 
> . . . I got the impression they resulted in higher audio quality. . .



Just to be clear, I'm not disputing this. Lossless is better quality than lossy. I was just saying that the recording/mastering problems swamp the gains from lossless.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

The Biggest Bang

R30


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13571532
> 
> 
> The Biggest Bang
> 
> R30



I know what R30 is, but what's the rest mean?


Ed


----------



## RickPas

I was just reading The new Stones film Shina a light was filmed with 16 35 mm cameras and ONE High definition camera...

Am I right to think the 16mm cameras are not HD cameras? Seems kind of odd for a big movie by Scorsesse to be filmed not in HD....

Anyone seen this on the big screen yet? Is it High def?

Rick


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/13574547
> 
> 
> I was just reading The new Stones film Shina a light was filmed with 16 35 mm cameras and ONE High definition camera...
> 
> Am I right to think the 16mm cameras are not HD cameras? Seems kind of odd for a big movie by Scorsesse to be filmed not in HD....
> 
> Anyone seen this on the big screen yet? Is it High def?
> 
> Rick



Well if I have this right...the resolution from any film stock above 35mm is vastly higher than what a conventional 1920x1080p video display can show.

The HD camera may be a "video" camera used for interviews and such.


-t


----------



## Artslinger

"The "Shine a Light" cinematographers represent an all-star team headed up by Robert Richardson, whose fellow directors of photography include Emmanuel Lubezki ("Children of Men") and Robert Elswit (who won an Oscar this year for "There Will Be Blood").


So, 17 cameras in all? "Well, that's kind of a exaggerated statement," Scorsese says. Typically the A-team included five or six cameras covering each performer, plus one for audience coverage and another for full-stage compositions. Shooting in good old 35 mm, Scorsese's crew had to contend with 10-minute film magazines occasionally running out of film, so all the other cameras served as back-up.


"It seems extravagant," Scorsese says, "but as I explained to the producers: Your wisest expenditure is in cinematographers." Later, he says, "the rhythm of the editing was all about trying to re-create the energy I saw on the stage and felt between the performers."


http://www.chicagotribune.com/entert...,1568542.story


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/13574547
> 
> 
> . . .was filmed with 16 35 mm cameras and ONE High definition camera... Am I right to think the 16mm cameras are not HD cameras? . . .



According to your information, there weren't any 16mm cameras. The film cameras were 35mm and they had 16 of them. technoguy is correct; 35 mm film is higher resloution than HD.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13557781
> 
> 
> Apparently ipods, cheap systems etc... is not the reason. In fact the problem existed before ipods. It's a "loudness war". In other words, if you compress a lot, then the average sound can be recorded at a high level. So if you switch between recordings, say on a radio station or from one CD to another, the louder one strikes you as sounding better. Everyone wants to be the loudest and therefore "best". I've read that recording engineers are sometimes forced to do this by their bosses/executives if they want to keep their job!
> 
> 
> Ed



Yes I agree this "loudness" BS has been going on for sometime now. I guess the point I was trying to make was with compressed content, and I don't expect this situation to improve anytime soon, not with downloads of compressed music and movies fast becoming the main delivery method of media.


----------



## plasmamaniac

If a film has been shot in 35MM it is easy to convert that into a HD Resolution. That is why you see so many "OLD" movies on the Movie Channels converted to HD!!!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/13574547
> 
> 
> I was just reading The new Stones film Shina a light was filmed with 16 35 mm cameras and ONE High definition camera...
> 
> Am I right to think the 16mm cameras are not HD cameras? Seems kind of odd for a big movie by Scorsesse to be filmed not in HD....
> 
> Anyone seen this on the big screen yet? Is it High def?
> 
> Rick



I'd tell you, but I don't plan on ever watching it unless the Christina Skaguilera part gets cut out first.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I've never seen a Stones DVD I liked. ... its that band ... they have a GREAT song catalog, but the Stones suck in concert! Who wants to watch Mick Jagger do his uninteresting and wierdly disfunctional stage prance for 2 hours, while the band plays at their typical, WAY over-relaxed pace?


When i see a concert - man i want a show. Either the singer has to be near perfect, or the band has to awesome, or preferrably .... BOTH.


----------



## vision-master

How about John Mayer OR Joe Cocker..... instead.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13594945
> 
> 
> I've never seen a Stones DVD I liked. ... its that band ... they have a GREAT song catalog, but the Stones suck in concert! Who wants to watch Mick Jagger do his uninteresting and wierdly disfunctional stage prance for 2 hours, while the band plays at their typical, WAY over-relaxed pace?
> 
> 
> When i see a concert - man i want a show. Either the singer has to be near perfect, or the band has to awesome, or preferrably .... BOTH.



They were great to watch in the 60's and 70's live! Really at their peak then.

Saw them in a big Arena tour, "Steel Wheels", in the 90's and was overwhelmed by how big the stage and lights and all that, was. I saw the commercialism had crept in...so it lost something to me.


Having said all that...I have to say though I do enjoy the "Biggest Bang" DVD Box set put out around last Christmas.


"you can never go home..."


-t


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13594945
> 
> 
> Who wants to watch Mick Jagger do his uninteresting and wierdly disfunctional stage prance for 2 hours, while the band plays at their typical, WAY over-relaxed pace?



What - don't tell me you don't like the monotone shouting with the constant "Ooh Yeah's!" that's supposed to pass for the actual song lyrics being sung!


----------



## Artslinger

Its called Rock'n Roll not Opera.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Jeff Healey Band:

Live At Montreaux

See The Light


I really must watch again and again these unfortunately only two records...


RIP Jeff! We will miss you!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13604557
> 
> 
> Its called Rock'n Roll not Opera.



+1


----------



## Wakey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13594945
> 
> 
> I've never seen a Stones DVD I liked. ... its that band ... they have a GREAT song catalog, but the Stones suck in concert! Who wants to watch Mick Jagger do his uninteresting and wierdly disfunctional stage prance for 2 hours, while the band plays at their typical, WAY over-relaxed pace?
> 
> 
> When i see a concert - man i want a show. Either the singer has to be near perfect, or the band has to awesome, or preferrably .... BOTH.



Couldn't agree more.. I want to like the Stones but suck is all I come up with.


PBS showed a private gig in a theater type setting a few months ago and I liked that.. Filmed in the early 70's I think.


Saw Pete Townsend, David Bowie and others in the crowd.


----------



## simontan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13594945
> 
> 
> I've never seen a Stones DVD I liked. ... its that band ... they have a GREAT song catalog, but the Stones suck in concert! Who wants to watch Mick Jagger do his uninteresting and wierdly disfunctional stage prance for 2 hours, while the band plays at their typical, WAY over-relaxed pace?
> 
> 
> When i see a concert - man i want a show. Either the singer has to be near perfect, or the band has to awesome, or preferrably .... BOTH.




Huh? If the Stones in concert isn't a "show," what is? I've been to 4 Stones concerts and have never seen another band perform with anywhere near the same level of energy. Even at 60+, Mick still performs with a level of abandon that puts most frontmen a third his age to shame. It's precisely his goofy uninhibited "dancing" that riles up the audience and gets them on their feet instead of just sitting and clapping politely. If you compare live and studio versions of a lot of Stones' songs (start with "Midnight Rambler" or "Gimme Shelter"), you'll find that the band's ability to improvise and change things up in concert is what makes them such a great live act. If you don't like their music to begin with, I can certainly see that you're not going to be able to sit through a DVD since they aren't the best looking guys in the world. But as even my wife can attest, you can't help but have a blast at a live Stones show. Some things just can't be bottled up and captured on video. But as far as the DVDs go, I think "The Biggest Bang" is pretty neat just for the sheer spectacle of the crowds. I especially liked the footage of the Argentina concert - the shots of that massive crowd pulsing in sync are incredible.


----------



## vision-master











Four Flicks


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13594945
> 
> 
> I've never seen a Stones DVD I liked. ... its that band ... they have a GREAT song catalog, but the Stones suck in concert! Who wants to watch Mick Jagger do his uninteresting and wierdly disfunctional stage prance for 2 hours, while the band plays at their typical, WAY over-relaxed pace?
> 
> 
> When i see a concert - man i want a show. Either the singer has to be near perfect, or the band has to awesome, or preferrably .... BOTH.


----------



## Rammitinski

You guys are blinded by your idolatry.


And by the way, I hate Opera. I don't expect any band to reproduce their songs faithfully, note for note in concert, but just half-anunciating the lyrics like someone with a speech impediment in the same, constant note throughout the whole, damned song, and then screaming "Ooh, yeah!" at the end of practically every other line isn't even doing their great, older music respectable justice.


If I'm paying $500.00 a ticket, I wanna hear some better singing - simple as that. I could care less about going just to say I saw them before going to my grave, like so many people have told me was the reason they spent so much to see them, even though they are not especially huge fans of them. I don't expect near-perfection - I just want to see a really great, all-around show in _every_ area for those prices. That means no half-a$$ed singing.


*I know, it's only rock and roll*, like you say - but I just expect a little more effort in the vocals department.


(And in case you're wondering - I've always been a huge fan of their older, studio music. In fact, that's the very reason *I have some expectations* for them in concert.)


----------



## vision-master

Oh yeah, oh yeah!










Bout 1.5 million showed up in Rio!


----------



## vision-master




----------



## Elmo C

 Attachment 107317 How about a fantastic dts recording that will make your set sound better than you ever thought it could,top notch music to boot. MOE. Live at The Fillmore


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elmo C* /forum/post/13626185
> 
> Attachment 107317 How about a fantastic dts recording that will make your set sound better than you ever thought it could,top notch music to boot. MOE. Live at The Fillmore



+1

Great show


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13605211
> 
> 
> Jeff Healey Band:
> 
> Live At Montreaux
> 
> See The Light
> 
> 
> I really must watch again and again these unfortunately only two records...
> 
> 
> RIP Jeff! We will miss you!




I agree really a good concert dvd. Excellent audio, crystal clear video with very little camera switching.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

DVD (maybe BD) concert from ZZ Top is coming soon!

I am looking forward to that









http://www.billboard.com/bbcom/news/..._id=1003727816


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13635910
> 
> 
> DVD (maybe BD) concert from ZZ Top is coming soon!
> 
> I am looking forward to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/bbcom/news/..._id=1003727816




Like a real live concert of ZZ Top with great audio and video? Sign me up, I've been waiting a very long time.











> Quote:
> Before we see the album, however, ZZ Top is planning to release a concert DVD taped Nov. 1, 2007, at the Nokia Theater in Grand Prairie, Texas, near Dallas. No date or title has been determined yet for the Eagle Rock release, but Gibbons says the final product is "untouched. It's full of mistakes, and that's the way we like it."


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13605211
> 
> 
> Jeff Healey Band:
> 
> Live At Montreaux
> 
> See The Light
> 
> 
> I really must watch again and again these unfortunately only two records...
> 
> 
> RIP Jeff! We will miss you!



i had no idea jeff healey had passed away till i saw this post today. dont know how i missed it.

bummer. ive got two of his cds, love them.


pardon the repeat,


RIP jeff.


----------



## Artslinger

Has anyone here purchased this DVD re-release of Thin LIzzy's Live and Dangerous Rainbow show and Lizzy's 1983 "Farewell" concert? There are different versions floating around one is a CD another is DVD documentary of the making of Live and Dangerous. I have also come across different pricing all they way from $17 - $40. This group is one of my favorite bands but I'm a bit reluctant to pick this up because I can not find a professional review of the audio and video quality.


http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/bla...wsitemID=81822


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13635910
> 
> 
> DVD (maybe BD) concert from ZZ Top is coming soon!
> 
> I am looking forward to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/bbcom/news/..._id=1003727816



Geat looking... forward to buying this one. Eagle Vision does a good job with most of their concert DVDs.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13643830
> 
> 
> Has anyone here purchased this DVD re-release of Thin LIzzy's Live and Dangerous Rainbow show and Lizzy's 1983 "Farewell" concert? There are different versions floating around one is a CD another is DVD documentary of the making of Live and Dangerous. I have also come across different pricing all they way from $17 - $40. This group is one of my favorite bands but I'm a bit reluctant to pick this up because I can not find a professional review of the audio and video quality.
> 
> 
> http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/bla...wsitemID=81822




I bought the one on this link...great package


----------



## nyboy42

hi just downloaded the PS3 update and popped in the DEEP PURPLE: Live At Montreux Blu-Ray to test out its DTS-HD High Resolution Audio track. I am using the Onkyo 605 receiver with HDMI of course. The funny thing is that when i checked the bitrate of the DTS HD track, it was only at 2.0. And we all know that DTS Core is at 1.5. So i was wondering how much of an upgrade is DTS-HD High Resolution Audio compared to DTS core? And i am assuming that DTS-HD MA is completly different from High Resolution?


Can anyone please explain the difference between the tracks? Thank you


----------



## Rammitinski

I'd be interested in the ZZ Top video if it's all stuff no later than the Deguello album.


I was as big a fan as anybody and even have all of their albums up 'till then, but they really lost me after that point.


I really don't want to see dance music being played live by a once great and unique Texan boogie/blues- rock band otherwise. The songs ain't bad, but they really could've done without that disco drum beat. Fine to dance or tap your toe to, but not something I'd wanna see live in a rock venue, that's all.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

LOL Ram your being completely unreasonable. Your want to see a band, but only if they dont play anything from one of their eras? I guess you wouldnt want to watch the Kinks if they played "Superman", or Pink Floyd play "Run", because both have heavy disco beats.


In fact didnt many quality rock bands experiment with heavy beats around 1980? Yes dabbled in it, Members of Genesis ....


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13650454
> 
> 
> LOL Ram your being completely unreasonable. Your want to see a band, but only if they dont play anything from one of their eras? I guess you wouldnt want to watch the Kinks if they played "Superman", or Pink Floyd play "Run", because both have heavy disco beats.
> 
> 
> In fact didnt many quality rock bands experiment with heavy beats around 1980? Yes dabbled in it, Members of Genesis ....



Oh I don't know if it's too unreasonable...their are concerts that capture an era of a band. Some of the "Live At Montreaux" disks or say Zeppelin at MSG. Yes, they are older performances and you take a chance on video/audio quality but it's possible.


Speaking of Genesis...the last concert tour they just finished was without a lot of the Super-hits of the 80's. To me some of it was missing Gabriel and Hackett flavor but it was done pretty well.


-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/13648381
> 
> 
> I bought the one on this link...great package



eiricd,


Which link? I don't want that BS doc of the making, I want the DVD that includes the Dangerous Rainbow show and Lizzy's 1983 "Farewell" concert.


So how is the 5.1 audio?


Thanks,

Artslinger


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

I don't know what they played in that concert, but I am sure I will enjoy it a lot! And I am really happy because this is something that I was waiting for long time. Agreed that there are low points in his stuff, but hey, they still play rock and blues like no others, IMHO, of course!


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13653079
> 
> 
> eiricd,
> 
> 
> Which link? I don't want that BS doc of the making, I want the DVD that includes the Dangerous Rainbow show and Lizzy's 1983 "Farewell" concert.
> 
> 
> So how is the 5.1 audio?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Artslinger


 http://www.play.com/Music/MusicDVD/4...n/Product.html 


this is the one you want. it has 5.1 on both concerts. I have only listened to the stereo tracks though


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

... for eons thats about all humans did ... simple rhymes and simple beats.


Along comes classical and jazz and progressive rock, with composers trying to make complexity almost a goal unto itself; but the more complex they got, the fewer people that listened. Those 3 forms of music are essentially dead now, because they veered too far from the human lifebeat.


Good (formerly) progressive bands recognized this, and they frequently returned to core emotions and simplicity. They started adding more acoustic instruments, and backup singers and other natural touches.


Theres nothing "cheap" about disco beats, done right they are raw and powerful and propels a song like few other beats can.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13650454
> 
> 
> I guess you wouldnt want to watch the Kinks if they played "Superman", or Pink Floyd play "Run", because both have heavy disco beats.



Right! "Another Brick in the Wall, Pt. 2" either!










Actually, one or two songs like that wouldn't bother me so much. I just don't want to hear half a concert of that kind of stuff. ZZ Top has _completely_ changed over their style to that since Deguello. Frank Beard might as well just stand up front and sing now, since all they need is a drum machine for the beat.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/13658510
> 
> http://www.play.com/Music/MusicDVD/4...n/Product.html
> 
> 
> this is the one you want. it has 5.1 on both concerts. I have only listened to the stereo tracks though



Thanks, I found it on Amazon $39... yikes!


I collect Concert DVDs and love this band so I'll just bite the bullet and buy it.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13662664
> 
> 
> Thanks, I found it on Amazon $39... yikes!
> 
> 
> I collect Concert DVDs and love this band so I'll just bite the bullet and buy it.




it's a great package. lot's of stuff. the interviews are great, and to have a bonus concert from the 83 tour (which I think was one of their best) is superb. the surround mix is supposed to be very good


----------



## eiricd

does anyone have a list of concerts that was shot on acutual film?? as opposed to video..


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/13664160
> 
> 
> does anyone have a list of concerts that was shot on acutual film?? as opposed to video..



Ooooooo....that would be nice to know.


Sort of related for you Queen and Deep Purple Fans....
http://www.thebiggerpicture.us/conce...%5FDeepPurple/ 


-t


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/13667748
> 
> 
> Ooooooo....that would be nice to know.
> 
> 
> Sort of related for you Queen and Deep Purple Fans....
> http://www.thebiggerpicture.us/conce...%5FDeepPurple/
> 
> 
> -t



my two favourite bands. would love to attend such an event


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/13649945
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in the ZZ Top video if it's all stuff no later than the Deguello album.
> 
> 
> I was as big a fan as anybody and even have all of their albums up 'till then, but they really lost me after that point.
> 
> 
> I really don't want to see dance music being played live by a once great and unique Texan boogie/blues- rock band otherwise. The songs ain't bad, but they really could've done without that disco drum beat. Fine to dance or tap your toe to, but not something I'd wanna see live in a rock venue, that's all.




If the ZZ Top DVD sounds like this... Im in.

http://www.vh1.com/video/play.jhtml?...410&vid=150711


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Most concert DVDs filmed prior to about 2002 were shot on film.... we are thankful for that, because video was pretty bad "back in the day"










Lots of the new stuff is too ... heck even TV series these days are often shot on film... I guess they media companies are smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## westgate




JohnR_IN_LA said:


> Most concert DVDs filmed prior to about 2002 were shot on film.... we are thankful for that, because video was pretty bad "back in the day"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish they had also shot on film 'queen live at wembley stadium' from '86 and the 'live aid' concert from '85; now we're stuck with sd video dvd versions of them. which at least arent too bad looking.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13668111
> 
> 
> If the ZZ Top DVD sounds like this... Im in.
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/play.jhtml?...410&vid=150711



I'm ready to pre-order.










I know it will be a good flick!


----------



## teknoguy

Lookin for guidance on this...


I see that there is a "Queen Rock Montreal + Live Aid" DVD set as well as "Queen Rock Montreal" DVD . Both appear to be the newly remastered version of the Montreal show but....does anyone know for sure?


It looks like getting the additional "Live Aid" material would be good but wouldn't that be in 4x3 format?

If you own this version...how does it look and sound?


-t


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/13668439
> 
> 
> Lookin for guidance on this...
> 
> 
> I see that there is a "Queen Rock Montreal + Live Aid" DVD set as well as "Queen Rock Montreal" DVD . Both appear to be the newly remastered version of the Montreal show but....does anyone know for sure?
> 
> 
> It looks like getting the additional "Live Aid" material would be good but wouldn't that be in 4x3 format?
> 
> If you own this version...how does it look and sound?
> 
> 
> -t



'queen rock montreal' was filmed and makes a very nice hd dvd! or sd dvd. go for it!

i think there was an older sd version-stay away from it-check release dates, the newer (good) one was released last year, 12-'07, iirc.


'live aid' was 4x3 sd videotape which doesnt lend itself well to an hd transfer.


as long as something is/was filmed it can be made into hd regardless of aspect ratio. re see star trek tos.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The Montreal show is kind of ... eh ... poor camera work and directing I thought.


I think I've seen all the Queen DVDs, and Queen live at Wembley is my favorite, by far.


An honorable mention also goes to the Queen With Paul Rodgers (Bad Company) DVD, Brian May completely shines on this performance, and Paul adds some refreshing masculinity to their incredible song catalog.


----------



## Artslinger

I have "Queen Rock Montreal + Live Aid" DVD, Montreal has been remastered and looks and sounds great and is from the middle of their history so there is more of an edge to the songs than the later more developed "live at Wembley" time. Wembley is a concert masterpiece the only problem I have is its a little grainy and the sound is muddy and not as good as the Montrel mix. If they would clean up the Wembley mix it would be the best Queen DVD, at this time I would give Montreal the edge.


----------



## shabre

does anyone have David Gilmour Remember The Night blu ray *and* standard dvd?


If so, is there a big difference in the audio quality department? I know the video transfer is not that steller, but how about the audio?


Thank you


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/13671637
> 
> 
> does anyone have David Gilmour Remember The Night blu ray *and* standard dvd?
> 
> 
> If so, is there a big difference in the audio quality department? I know the video transfer is not that steller, but how about the audio?
> 
> 
> Thank you



I have the standard DVD - looks and sounds great. I guess if'n ya have a blu ray player, then pick it up on taht format.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13671705
> 
> 
> I have the standard DVD - looks and sounds great. I guess if'n ya have a blu ray player, then pick it up on taht format.



I have the standard dvd as well, I had read the Blu version is not that stellar as far as the PQ. I'm just wondering if $29.99 is worth the upgrade if the AQ is a huge improvement


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/13671736
> 
> 
> I have the standard dvd as well, I had read the Blu version is not that stellar as far as the PQ. I'm just wondering if $29.99 is worth the upgrade if the AQ is a huge improvement



I don't see that there would be any difference whatsoever unless you have a receiver capable of Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Surround Sound.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/13671858
> 
> 
> I don't see that there would be any difference whatsoever unless you have a receiver capable of Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Surround Sound.



which I do, the Onk 705


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/13671883
> 
> 
> which I do, the Onk 705



Then go for it and give us your review!










PS...I also think some BluRay players don't support DD TrueHD 5.1, so you may want to check on that as well.


----------



## mnilan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/13671736
> 
> 
> I have the standard dvd as well, I had read the Blu version is not that stellar as far as the PQ. I'm just wondering if $29.99 is worth the upgrade if the AQ is a huge improvement



Folks:

J & R has this Blu-Ray for about $15 - at least through today...


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/13671858
> 
> 
> unless you have a receiver capable of Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Surround Sound.



The receiver does not need to be able to decode the format. The player can do that and you only need to be able to receive either the multichannel PCM or just multichannel analog which most receivers can do,


Ed


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnilan* /forum/post/13672772
> 
> 
> Folks:
> 
> J & R has this Blu-Ray for about $15 - at least through today...



thank you for the info.... I think I will pickup a copy and do a comparison


thanx


----------



## omegagen

HD-DVD of R. Kelley's "Light it Up Tour" is great! AQ and PQ is almost like being there!


----------



## vision-master




----------



## mattg3

Is that a whole dvd of live Jeff Beck? Is that a new release or just a british release?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

If that is a new release, I'm really interested!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/13703687
> 
> 
> Is that a whole dvd of live Jeff Beck? Is that a new release or just a british release?




Argentina release







The whole 51 minute show of Beck at Crossroads 2007. Picture and sound are rated a 10 - this means very well done. Won't be out anytime soon at the local music store.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13704755
> 
> 
> Argentina release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 51 minute show of Beck at Crossroads 2007. Picture and sound are rated a 10 - this means very well done. Won't be out anytime soon at the local music store.



I want that Jeff Beck DVD!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

*ZZ Top - Live From Texas* on pre-order


----------



## Artslinger

Cool...


Eagle Rock Entertainment 'ZZ Top: Live from Texas' to Blu-ray on June 24th,


Track List:

Got Me Under Pressure

Waitin' For The Bus

Jesus Just Left Chicago

I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide

Pin Cushion

Cheap Sunglasses

Pearl Necklace

Heard It On The X

Just Got Paid

Rough Boy

Blue Jean Blues

Gimme All Your Lovin'

Sharp Dressed Man

Legs

Tube Snake Boogie

La Grange

Tush


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13706126
> 
> 
> Cool...
> 
> 
> Eagle Rock Entertainment 'ZZ Top: Live from Texas' to Blu-ray on June 24th,
> 
> 
> Track List:
> 
> Got Me Under Pressure
> 
> Waitin' For The Bus
> 
> Jesus Just Left Chicago
> 
> I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide
> 
> Pin Cushion
> 
> Cheap Sunglasses
> 
> Pearl Necklace
> 
> Heard It On The X
> 
> Just Got Paid
> 
> Rough Boy
> 
> Blue Jean Blues
> 
> Gimme All Your Lovin'
> 
> Sharp Dressed Man
> 
> Legs
> 
> Tube Snake Boogie
> 
> La Grange
> 
> Tush



Is the title going to be released in the US - region 1?


----------



## vision-master

What happened?


Currently unavailable.

We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13708486
> 
> 
> Is the title going to be released in the US - region 1?



I would assume so.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13708756
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> Currently unavailable.
> 
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.




After doing a quick search I have found a release date(s) between May 20, 2008 and June 8th. For whatever reason this DVD keeps getting delayed.


----------



## Artslinger

BTW I picked up the Farm Aid - 20th Anniversary Concert DVD.

You can find it for like 10 bucks most places. The audo and video are pretty good.


Highlights: Wilco, Buddy Guy/John Mayer, Susan Tedeschi, John Mellencamp (yes John M... sounded great and kicked ass IMO), and even though I'm not a big fan of modern country Kenny Chesney and his band was fun to listen to.


The bad: Arlo Guthrie, I never wnat to hear the dumb "Alice's Restaurant" song again.


The rest of the stuff is pretty good, though Neil Young's performance looks tired, "When God Made Me" and "This Old Guitar" are better on the Heart of Gold DVD. Willie and his ragtag band are okay but I've heard some better versions of his standards elsewhere.


Widescreen

1.78

Audio:

Dolby Digital 5.1- English

Tracks:

1. Kate Voegele - That's Not Love To Me

2. Shannon Brown - Corn Fed

3. Supersuckers - Drivin' Nails In My Coffin

4. Susan Tedeschi - Lord Protect My Child

5. Arlo Guthrie - Alice's Restaurant

6. Buddy Guy/John Mayer - What Kind Of Woman

7. Kathleen Edwards - Independent Thief

8. Widespread Panic - Surprise Valley

9. Los Lonely Boys - My Way

10. Emmylou Harris - Red Dirt Girl

11. Wilco - Airline To Heaven

12. Wilco - Late Greats

13. Kenny Chesney - Young

14. Kenny Chesney - Back Where I Come From

15. Kenny Chesney - She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy

16. Dave Matthews - Gravedigger

17. Dave Matthews - Ants Marching

18. John Mellencamp - Love And Happiness

19. John Mellencamp - Scarecrow

20. John Mellencamp - Crumblin' Down

21. John Mellencamp - Pink Houses

22. Neil Young - When God Made Me

23. Neil Young - This Old Guitar

24. Willie Nelson - Whiskey River

25. Willie Nelson - Still Is Still Moving To Me

26. Willie Nelson - Beer For My Horses

27. Willie Nelson - Crazy

28. Willie Nelson - Night Life/Listen To The Blues

29. Willie Nelson - On The Road Again


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Highlights: Wilco, Buddy Guy/John Mayer, Susan Tedeschi, John Mellencamp (yes John M... sounded great and kicked ass IMO), and even though I'm not a big fan of modern country Kenny Chesney and his band was fun to listen to.



Wilco is pretty dang good. Buddy Guy is top shelf. John Mayer is one of the few "young" rockers I like. Susan Tedeschi has charm. Mellencamp and Kenny Chesney, i don't know. I'll have to Amazon/ Youtube this one!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13717217
> 
> 
> Wilco is pretty dang good. Buddy Guy is top shelf. John Mayer is one of the few "young" rockers I like. Susan Tedeschi has charm. Mellencamp and Kenny Chesney, i don't know. I'll have to Amazon/ Youtube this one!



Wilco blew me away with their performance, and John Mayer's quitar playing is amazing. I have never been a real big fan of Mellencamp, but he sounded great here and a lot of that has to do with his band. Chesney, yeh I know you can take or leave that new country crap, it was entertaining and his band is also top notch.


----------



## vision-master

I did it!


May 22 - RUSH LIVE!


1 ticket $100..............


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13725692
> 
> 
> . I have never been a real big fan of Mellencamp, but he sounded great here and a lot of that has to do with his band. .



How could you not be a fan of John Mellancamp is what I wanna know... The guy is intrinsic to Americana with his numerous anthems like Small Town permeating our daily life in this country. What national treasures John Mellancamp and Prince turned out to be ...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13726926
> 
> 
> How could you not be a fan of John Mellancamp is what I wanna know... The guy is intrinsic to Americana with his numerous anthems like Small Town permeating our daily life in this country. What national treasures John Mellancamp and Prince turned out to be ...




I did not say I'm not a fan just not a real BIG fan...










Check out his performance on the newest Farm Aid DVD, really outstanding IMO. This version of "Pink Houses" is one of the best performances I've seen.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13726926
> 
> 
> How could you not be a fan of John Mellancamp is what I wanna know... The guy is intrinsic to Americana with his numerous anthems like Small Town permeating our daily life in this country. What national treasures John Mellancamp and Prince turned out to be ...



I'm not a fan myself. He's far down on my list. Sorry.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13726926
> 
> 
> How could you not be a fan of John Mellancamp is what I wanna know... The guy is intrinsic to Americana with his numerous anthems like Small Town permeating our daily life in this country. What national treasures John Mellancamp and Prince turned out to be ...



To mainstream pop for me.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13727011
> 
> 
> I did not say I'm not a fan just not a real BIG fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out his performance on the newest Farm Aid DVD, really outstanding IMO. This version of "Pink Houses" is one of the best performances I've seen.



Ok yep I will ...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13727292
> 
> 
> To mainstream pop for me.



If this is "pop" then I wish he would write Destinys Child's lyrics!


_There's a black man with a black cat livin' in a black neighborhood_
_He's got an interstate runnin' through his front yard_
_You know he thinks that he's got it so good_
_And there's a woman in the kitchen cleanin' up the evenin' slop_
_And he looks at her and says, "Hey darlin', I can remember when_
_you could stop a clock."_

_Oh but ain't that America for you and me_
_Ain't that America somethin' to see baby_
_Ain't that America home of the free_
_Little pink houses for you and me_

_There's a young man in a t-shirt_
_Listenin' to a rockin' rollin' station_
_He's got greasy hair, greasy smile_
_He says, "Lord this must be my destination."_
_'Cause they told me when I was younger_
_"Boy you're gonna be president."_
_But just like everything else those old crazy dreams_
_Just kinda came and went_


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13727708
> 
> 
> If this is "pop" then I wish he would write Destinys Child's lyrics!
> 
> 
> _There's a black man with a black cat livin' in a black neighborhood_
> _He's got an interstate runnin' through his front yard_
> _You know he thinks that he's got it so good_
> _And there's a woman in the kitchen cleanin' up the evenin' slop_
> _And he looks at her and says, "Hey darlin', I can remember when_
> _you could stop a clock."_
> 
> _Oh but ain't that America for you and me_
> _Ain't that America somethin' to see baby_
> _Ain't that America home of the free_
> _Little pink houses for you and me_
> 
> _There's a young man in a t-shirt_
> _Listenin' to a rockin' rollin' station_
> _He's got greasy hair, greasy smile_
> _He says, "Lord this must be my destination."_
> _'Cause they told me when I was younger_
> _"Boy you're gonna be president."_
> _But just like everything else those old crazy dreams_
> _Just kinda came and went_



That IMO those are some of the best lyrics ever writen for a rock n' roll song, you can also add "Rain on the Scarecrow".


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13728028
> 
> 
> That IMO those are some of the best lyrics ever writen for a rock n' roll song, you can also add "Rain on the Scarecrow".



Amen to that brother!!!


And to JohnR's message this is one of the few times that I have to totally agree 100% with everything you wrote in your post.


Rock n' roll!


----------



## himey

I have always liked Mellancamp's lyric's. Check out "Pop singer" if you haven't already.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/13733179
> 
> 
> I have always liked Mellancamp's lyric's. Check out "Pop singer" if you haven't already.



Check out "pop music".









_Pop music is music charted by the number or sales, plays, etc., that the work receives.[1] It is not a particular genre or style of music, simply that which is the most popular for the tracked period of time. Most commercial music of any genre is composed with deliberate intent to appeal to the majority of its contemporaries.[2][3][4], but, unless extremely popular in its own genre, it must to appeal to a wider audience to appear on the Pop charts.


In opposition to music that requires education or formation to appreciate, a defining characteristic of pop music is that anyone is able to enjoy it. Artistic concepts such as musical form and aesthetics are not a concern in the writing of pop songs, the primary objectives being audience enjoyment and commercial success.[5]_


----------



## eiricd

Lindsey Buckingham - Live at the Bass performance hall


got this the other day, and it's a cracker. if you like him, or fleetwood mac (a good selection of FM tunes), this is a no brainer. get it


very well produced, it's a joy to see him play when the video/audio is top notch

looks like it's shot in HD, so hopefully it'll make its way to blue ray someday


----------



## eiricd

I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but anyways..


Heart - Alive in seattle


a really good dvd, both audio/video/performance wise. I understand it's coming on blue ray this summer. should be awesome


----------



## teknoguy

Rented "Soundstage Performance of Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers" on SD-DVD.


I just can't figure out the packaging of this performance. It's spread over 2 disks each 54+ minutes in length with credits at the end of both discs?? Ok it was a TV special done over two showings on PBS but why not combine the two back into its original performance and place it on one disk? The other bizzare thing is that they include 6 "bonus" songs from the concert at the end?? Why not just include the "bonus" material in with the original concert????










Back of the DVD case states "captured in Hi-Definition". Well maybe it was captured that way but the end result is mixed. Cameras on the stage do have a nice picture. Long shots from the audience sections are soft. And it's presented in 4:3 aspect ratio to make things even stranger.


28 songs from the concert with a third of them covers of other artists. I'd rather of heard 28 songs by TP. They certainly have enough of there own. Yes I suppose it shows their "roots" and versatility but....

Sound quality suffers due to compression. Really noticeable on the drum kit.


There are some stand-out performances..."Melinda" was my favorite. The band itself was in good form but the DVD just fell short.


-t


----------



## John Schneider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/13748464
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but anyways..
> 
> 
> Heart - Alive in seattle
> 
> 
> a really good dvd, both audio/video/performance wise. I understand it's coming on blue ray this summer. should be awesome



Wonder if it'll be " .1"?


(Earlier versions 5.0 and stereo)


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schneider* /forum/post/13750568
> 
> 
> Wonder if it'll be " .1"?
> 
> 
> (Earlier versions 5.0 and stereo)



Why is there a need for ".1"? In fact, 5.0 makes much more sense. Bottom line - it makes no difference in how it sounds.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/13748464
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but anyways..
> 
> 
> Heart - Alive in seattle



One of the absolute best concert DVDs out there because it matches good music, with great performance, with one of the best audio engineering/recordings out there.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

competent performance.


----------



## andrei_c

My favorite concert DVDs has always been:


= Stop Making Sense by Talking Heads

= Red Dirt Girl by Emmylou Harris

= Pulse by Pink Floyd


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrei_c* /forum/post/13752037
> 
> 
> My favorite concert DVDs has always been:
> 
> 
> = Stop Making Sense by Talking Heads
> 
> = Red Dirt Girl by Emmylou Harris
> 
> = Pulse by Pink Floyd




There is a "Red Dirt Girl" DVD by Harris?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrei_c* /forum/post/13752037
> 
> 
> My favorite concert DVDs has always been:
> 
> 
> = Stop Making Sense by Talking Heads
> 
> = Red Dirt Girl by Emmylou Harris
> 
> = Pulse by Pink Floyd



That's a good start.............












But you got a loooong way to go yet.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13708756
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> Currently unavailable.
> 
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.





Scheduled to release, May 27 both at CD Universe and Amazon, this looks like a solid release date.


Good price for a 3 disk set (2 DVD, 1 CD)... I preordered.



Steve Miller Band - Live From Chicago DVD Features:


2-Disc Keep Case

Anamorphic Widescreen

Audio:

Dolby Digital DTS Surround - English, Natural Sound/Music

Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo - English, Natural Sound/Music

SRS Circle Surround - English, Natural Sound/Music

Additional Release Material:

Documentary

Additional Release Material:

Bonus CD




DVD Tracklisting:

01. Fly Like An Eagle

02. Living In The USA

03. True Fine Love

04. Abracadabra

05. Mercury Blues

06. The Stake

07. Shu Ba Du Ma Ma Ma Ma

08. Boom Bapa Boom

09. All Your Lovin'

10. Crossroads

11. Serenade

12. Dance, Dance, Dance

13. Wild Mountain Honey

14. Winter Time

15. Rock'N Me

16. Take The Money And Run

17. The Joker

18. Swingtown

19. Jungle Love

20. Jet Airliner


DVD Bonus Features:

Documentary - private tour of Chicago featuring Steve Miller in a classic checker taxi cab, seeing some of the first venues he played when he was known as "KID." Joel Selvin Radio Program (featuring Steve Miller interview). Photo Gallery.


CD Tracklisting:

01. Rock'N Me

02. The Joker

03. The Stake

04. Jungle Love

05. Serenade

06. Take The Money And Run

07. Jet Airliner

08. Shu Ba Da Du Ma Ma Ma Ma

09. Fly Like An Eagle

10. Abracadabra

11. Winter Time

12. Wild Mountain Honey


----------



## Liquid

^^Looks promising.


----------



## John Schneider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13751430
> 
> 
> Why is there a need for ".1"? In fact, 5.0 makes much more sense. Bottom line - it makes no difference in how it sounds.
> 
> 
> Ed



Not real impressed with the mix - bottom end lacking. Don't know if ".1" would help, but "Magic Man" w/o the synth bass during the part in the middle is just not "Magic Man". Could be the Engineer/mixer, and there's no saving it coz it wasn't recorded properly. Sure would like to hear it at the right levels if at all possible.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13755511
> 
> 
> Scheduled to release, May 27 both at CD Universe and Amazon, this looks like a solid release date.
> 
> 
> Good price for a 3 disk set (2 DVD, 1 CD)... I preordered.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Miller Band - Live From Chicago DVD Features:
> 
> 
> 2-Disc Keep Case
> 
> Anamorphic Widescreen
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Dolby Digital DTS Surround - English, Natural Sound/Music
> 
> Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo - English, Natural Sound/Music
> 
> SRS Circle Surround - English, Natural Sound/Music
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Documentary
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Bonus CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVD Tracklisting:
> 
> 01. Fly Like An Eagle
> 
> 02. Living In The USA
> 
> 03. True Fine Love
> 
> 04. Abracadabra
> 
> 05. Mercury Blues
> 
> 06. The Stake
> 
> 07. Shu Ba Du Ma Ma Ma Ma
> 
> 08. Boom Bapa Boom
> 
> 09. All Your Lovin'
> 
> 10. Crossroads
> 
> 11. Serenade
> 
> 12. Dance, Dance, Dance
> 
> 13. Wild Mountain Honey
> 
> 14. Winter Time
> 
> 15. Rock'N Me
> 
> 16. Take The Money And Run
> 
> 17. The Joker
> 
> 18. Swingtown
> 
> 19. Jungle Love
> 
> 20. Jet Airliner
> 
> 
> DVD Bonus Features:
> 
> Documentary - private tour of Chicago featuring Steve Miller in a classic checker taxi cab, seeing some of the first venues he played when he was known as "KID." Joel Selvin Radio Program (featuring Steve Miller interview). Photo Gallery.
> 
> 
> CD Tracklisting:
> 
> 01. Rock'N Me
> 
> 02. The Joker
> 
> 03. The Stake
> 
> 04. Jungle Love
> 
> 05. Serenade
> 
> 06. Take The Money And Run
> 
> 07. Jet Airliner
> 
> 08. Shu Ba Da Du Ma Ma Ma Ma
> 
> 09. Fly Like An Eagle
> 
> 10. Abracadabra
> 
> 11. Winter Time
> 
> 12. Wild Mountain Honey



Thanks for the heads-up. Looks like a goodie.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schneider* /forum/post/13758064
> 
> 
> Not real impressed with the mix - bottom end lacking. Don't know if ".1" would help, but "Magic Man" w/o the synth bass during the part in the middle is just not "Magic Man". Could be the Engineer/mixer, and there's no saving it coz it wasn't recorded properly. Sure would like to hear it at the right levels if at all possible.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



I think you're right that the real deep loud bass in Magic Man is not there if I remember correctly, but that's not a ".1" issue. They just didn't quite play it that way, or it wasn't captured in the recording.


However, the bass drum in Battle of Evermore has a huge "kick in the chest" feel. But then that probably is not real low in frequency.


Ed


----------



## John Schneider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13759341
> 
> 
> I think you're right that the real deep loud bass in Magic Man is not there if I remember correctly, but that's not a ".1" issue. They just didn't quite play it that way, or it wasn't captured in the recording.
> 
> 
> However, the bass drum in Battle of Evermore has a huge "kick in the chest" feel. But then that probably is not real low in frequency.
> 
> 
> Ed



Like I said, don't KNOW it would be better, just not impressed with the mix.


LOVE the concert.










I know it isn't the .1. Would like a better mix if they do BD.


Probably should have worded it differently.


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Schneider* /forum/post/13759409
> 
> 
> Like I said, don't KNOW it would be better, just not impressed with the mix.
> 
> 
> LOVE the concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't the .1. Would like a better mix if they do BD.
> 
> 
> Probably should have worded it differently.



Do you or others notice some distortion in the audio of the Heart DVD? I tend to notice that, especially when I turn up the volume, and I don't think it's my equipment or speaker overload as I do not notice distorion at similar volumes on my other concert DVDs.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## plasmamaniac

I don't notice any distortion in the Audio of the Heart DVD. Very good DVD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I once had a bad tweeter that overheated only when Robert Plant was singing.


You may have a bad tweeter that shows up with Nancy Wilson ...


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/13764330
> 
> 
> Do you or others notice some distortion in the audio of the Heart DVD? I tend to notice that, especially when I turn up the volume, and I don't think it's my equipment or speaker overload as I do not notice distorion at similar volumes on my other concert DVDs.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce



I don't remember any distortion. Since I think that it's a good recording and I find most recordings are bad for various reasons but very often due to over compression, it may be that the higher dynamic range is actually stressing your equipment. You would probably set the volume based on overall average volume, but then the lack of compression implies much higher peak levels.


Identify a specific spot and let us know. Also, is it distorted at lower volumes?


Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13765859
> 
> 
> I once had a bad tweeter that overheated only when Robert Plant was singing.
> 
> 
> You may have a bad tweeter that shows up with Nancy Wilson ...



I once had a girlfriend who did the same thing...


-t


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/13766600
> 
> 
> I don't remember any distortion. Since I think that it's a good recording and I find most recordings are bad for various reasons but very often due to over compression, it may be that the higher dynamic range is actually stressing your equipment. You would probably set the volume based on overall average volume, but then the lack of compression implies much higher peak levels.
> 
> 
> Identify a specific spot and let us know. Also, is it distorted at lower volumes?
> 
> 
> Ed



I can't remember if the distortion is at lower volumes (that's a very good question), as it's been a while since I played it. IIRC it was throughout the first song.


I may not be using the right term- what I remember hearing was more of a persistent grunge, not an outright breakup, and it may have been just with the music, not the vocals.


I need to take the time to do some focused listening with it. I'm sure my wife won't mind as the Heart DVD is one of her favorites.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## vision-master

Pre-order now Rolling Stones DVD - Shine a Light (2008)









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._email_title_1


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13779542
> 
> 
> Pre-order now Rolling Stones DVD - Shine a Light (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._email_title_1



Link doesn't function.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/13782402
> 
> 
> Link doesn't function.



Guess Amazon doesn't have it up quite yet. I got a Email from them today. That's the link I posted. I'm sure you will see it soon enough. Look for pricing around $30.


----------



## vision-master

Try this........

http://www.amazon.com/Shine-Light-Ro...9769346&sr=1-2


----------



## Artslinger

I will buy it but I'm a little disappointed with the set list.


Set List:


1) Jumpin' Jack Flash

2) Shattered

3) She Was Hot

4) All Down the Line

5) Loving Cup (w/ Jack White)

6) As Tears Go By

7) Some Girls

8) Just My Imagination

9) Faraway Eyes

10) Champagne and Reefer (w/ Buddy Guy)

11) Tumbling Dice

12) You Got the Silver

13) Connection

14) Sympathy for the Devil

15) Live With Me (w/ Christina Aguilera)

16) Start Me Up

17) Brown Sugar

18) Satisfaction


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13785270
> 
> 
> I will buy it but I'm a little disappointed with the set list.
> 
> 
> Set List:
> 
> 
> 1) Jumpin' Jack Flash
> 
> 2) Shattered
> 
> 3) She Was Hot
> 
> 4) All Down the Line
> 
> 5) Loving Cup (w/ Jack White)
> 
> 6) As Tears Go By
> 
> 7) Some Girls
> 
> 8) Just My Imagination
> 
> 9) Faraway Eyes
> 
> 10) Champagne and Reefer (w/ Buddy Guy)
> 
> 11) Tumbling Dice
> 
> 12) You Got the Silver
> 
> 13) Connection
> 
> 14) Sympathy for the Devil
> 
> 15) Live With Me (w/ Christina Aguilera)
> 
> 16) Start Me Up
> 
> 17) Brown Sugar
> 
> 18) Satisfaction




Lot's of tunes from previous gigs. Jumpin' Jack Flash, Tumbling Dice, Sympathy for the Devil, Start Me Up, Brown Sugar, Satisfaction, etc. But, they do a great job with these songs. I'm wondering how it compairs to Four Flicks & The Biggest Bang?


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13782616
> 
> 
> Try this........
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shine-Light-Ro...9769346&sr=1-2



Nope.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13785270
> 
> 
> I will buy it but I'm a little disappointed with the set list.
> 
> 
> Set List:
> 
> 
> 1) Jumpin' Jack Flash
> 
> 2) Shattered
> 
> 3) She Was Hot
> 
> 4) All Down the Line
> 
> 5) Loving Cup (w/ Jack White)
> 
> 6) As Tears Go By
> 
> 7) Some Girls
> 
> 8) Just My Imagination
> 
> 9) Faraway Eyes
> 
> 10) Champagne and Reefer (w/ Buddy Guy)
> 
> 11) Tumbling Dice
> 
> 12) You Got the Silver
> 
> 13) Connection
> 
> 14) Sympathy for the Devil
> 
> 15) Live With Me (w/ Christina Aguilera)
> 
> 16) Start Me Up
> 
> 17) Brown Sugar
> 
> 18) Satisfaction



Didn't you see the movie?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/13785518
> 
> 
> Nope.



WTF, this link is dead now?


Amazon is doing something?


Just do your own search there.


It's listed for pre-order


I commented on the top review off Amazon and asked how it compaired to 4 flicks or biggest bang.



> Quote:
> I saw your reviews of 'Four Flicks' and 'The Biggest Bang,' and I can only say, based on your writing, 'Shine a Light' is a must see.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/13785521
> 
> 
> Didn't you see the movie?



No.


----------



## Artslinger

If your looking for the preorder on Amazon, just drop the title into the search, it will pop-up.


----------



## gps

just watched *Zappa Plays Zappa* Last night. One Word *WOW*!!


Even if you are not a fan of Frank Zappa this concert is a must for anyone who can appreciate incredible musicans and hear some of the satrical, complex arrangements of Frank Zappa who is IMO one of the great 20th century composers. His son Dweezil assembles some past members of Franks band including Steve Vai, Terry Bozzio and Napoleon Murphey Brock with some relative newcomers to expose the world this great music. The musicanship and virtousity of the band is reason enough to add this disc to anyone's collection.


Sound is stellar in either PCM stereo or 5.1 surround. The video is shot with hi-def video cameras and the lighting was done for video. I liked the editing very much. Nice cuts at the appropiate times with everyone getting face time. There are even some nice touches with some split screens and the "guitar cam"


Dweezil's goal was to reintroduce the world to the music of Frank Zappa. He succeeded with a two disc set with plenty of great songs from Franks catalog. I was even amazed at how well Dweezil plays guitar. He even held his own trading 4's with Steve Vai.


You will notice that this dvd was shot over a couple of nights since there is some outfit continutity issues, but I don't mind. What makes this dvd is the high quality of musicans, performance and top notch productions value.


Go out and get this disc and remember "Don't Eat the Yellow Snow"!


Greg


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/13792156
> 
> 
> just watched *Zappa Plays Zappa* Last night. One Word *WOW*!!
> 
> 
> Even if you are not a fan of Frank Zappa this concert is a must for anyone who can appreciate incredible musicans and hear some of the satrical, complex arrangements of Frank Zappa who is IMO one of the great 20th century composers. His son Dweezil assembles some past members of Franks band including Steve Vai, Terry Bozzio and Napoleon Murphey Brock with some relative newcomers to expose the world this great music. The musicanship and virtousity of the band is reason enough to add this disc to anyone's collection.
> 
> 
> Sound is stellar in either PCM stereo or 5.1 surround. The video is shot with hi-def video cameras and the lighting was done for video. I liked the editing very much. Nice cuts at the appropiate times with everyone getting face time. There are even some nice touches with some split screens and the "guitar cam"
> 
> 
> Dweezil's goal was to reintroduce the world to the music of Frank Zappa. He succeeded with a two disc set with plenty of great songs from Franks catalog. I was even amazed at how well Dweezil plays guitar. He even held his own trading 4's with Steve Vai.
> 
> 
> You will notice that this dvd was shot over a couple of nights since there is some outfit continutity issues, but I don't mind. What makes this dvd is the high quality of musicans, performance and top notch productions value.
> 
> 
> Go out and get this disc and remember "Don't Eat the Yellow Snow"!
> 
> 
> Greg



I've offen wondered about Dweezil's stuff?


Steve Vai is,,,,,,,,well good & faaaaaasst!


The Brother saw Dweezil in concert and said he put on a fantasic show.


So, I be getting this title for sure.


----------



## eganov

Sticking with my MO of trying to add something new/different to this conversation, I'm going to recommend Fernando Ortega Live in St. Paul. Comtemporary Christian artist with SouthWest flavor. Widescreen presentation with excellent 5.1 sound. PQ is likewise excellent and seems to have been shot in HD. Having seen him in person, this DVD is very representative of that performance. It's a sit-down-and-relax kind of thing that shines in a high quality audio environment. I have many of the other top rated (AQ/PQ) picks mentioned here and this one is the equal of those.


----------



## Overtone

Saw ZPZ live and they rocked my socks off. Amazon says the dvd is 1.33 aspect ratio... is this correct? Pretty big let down if so!



I finally got around to watching Estradasphere's Palace of Mirrors DVD this weekend. WOW! I could not turn away. The album is performed on stage, with some pretty artsy photography and video that tells a story either superimposed or on the video monitors. An opening set of covers, plus Hunger Strike as an encore, is included in the opening features. Every mofo in this band can PLAY! I was not expecting the level of awesomeness each one of them was able to unleash. The lighting does lead to some pixellation, and at times the video fx are a bit much, but generally very good. Excellent camera work... none of that jumping around ADD bull that so many concert dvd's have. They really know how to focus on the person taking the spotlight. Very good sound for a live performance, and they hardly miss a beat (except some sloppiness on the first 2 songs).


Hearing their music is one thing, but I had no idea how amazing they were until I saw it performed!


Some weird tracks on the dvd menu sections. Not sure if there's any easter eggs or not.


----------



## teknoguy

Feature-Length Documentary Chronicles The Making Of The Beatles’ ‘LOVE’ by Cirque du Soleil.


The film details the story behind the unique partnership between The Beatles and Cirque du Soleil that resulted in the creation and launch of “LOVE," the stage production still wowing audiences at The Mirage in Las Vegas, and the double Grammy-winning album of the same name. The film is dedicated to the memory of Neil Aspinall, an Executive Producer.


The DVD’s total running time is 128 minutes, including the 84-minute documentary film and bonus features. The film and extras are presented in DTS & Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround and Dolby Digital Stereo.


‘All Together Now’ faithfully recounts how the “LOVE” project came into being, borne from the personal friendship between George Harrison and Cirque du Soleil founder Guy Laliberte. George saw how the twin talents of Cirque’s artistry and The Beatles’ music could be fused into something new and totally original.



DVD contents:


‘All Together Now’ documentary (84:00)


Bonus Features:


- “Changing The Music” (22:00): A behind-the scenes look at the decision-making process for the “LOVE” concept and music production.


- “Music In The Theatre” (07:00): A look at the process of creating the “LOVE” show’s unique audio design.


- “Making ‘LOVE’” (09:00): A backstage pass to explore the design of “LOVE,” including the art direction, costumes, props, screen imagery and the use of The Beatles’ voices in the “LOVE” stage production and its soundtrack.


*Release Date Fall 2008


-t



Some more info....

Apple Corps Ltd./Cirque du Soleil are to release the feature-length documentary 'All Together Now' on DVD, which will be marketed and distributed worldwide by EMI Music.


The film details the story behind the unique partnership between The Beatles and Cirque du Soleil that resulted in the creation and launch of "LOVE," the stage production still wowing audiences at The Mirage in Las Vegas, and the double Grammy-winning album of the same name. The film is dedicated to the memory of Neil Aspinall, an Executive Producer of the DVD.


The DVD's total running time is 122 minutes, including the 84-minute documentary film and bonus features. The film and extras are presented in DTS & Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround and Dolby Digital Stereo.


'All Together Now' faithfully recounts how the "LOVE" project came into being, borne from the personal friendship between George Harrison and Cirque du Soleil founder Guy Laliberte. George saw how the twin talents of Cirque's artistry and The Beatles' music could be fused into something new and totally original.


The director, Adrian Wills, records early meetings between the Cirque & Apple Corps Ltd. creative teams, as well as contributions from Sir Paul McCartney, Ringo Starr, Yoko Ono Lennon and Olivia Harrison discussing how The Beatles' music can be used in a different way. We hear about the decision to utilize the combined talents of Sir George Martin and his son Giles Martin to produce what became a 90-minute soundscape created from The Beatles' multi-track recordings and how this new audio adventure was being quietly worked on in the famous Abbey Road Studios in London, England whilst the first creative ideas for the show were being formulated in Montreal, Canada.


These early stages of the project were all filmed, as were the first rehearsals at the Mirage Hotel theatre in Las Vegas, which was completely rebuilt with a one-of-a-kind sound system and complex round staging to house the "LOVE" show. Sir George and Giles Martin, the showÕs Musical Directors, were involved every step of the way with the remarkable Cirque du Soleil creative team, performers and backroom staff.


It wasn't all "plain-sailing" and there has been no attempt to disguise some of the disagreements that took place along the way regarding how some of the songs would be portrayed visually. These creative differences, a necessary part of the overall process of bringing "LOVE" to its most vibrant life, illustrate the participants' love and respect for the music and vision of The Beatles.


In addition to their roles within the main feature, Sir George and Giles, along with engineer Paul Hicks, also pop up in another piece titled "Changing The Music" which reveals in fascinating depth how the music was created and the challenges they faced. They explain how they sourced some of the individual instruments and effects and how they were encouraged to experiment.


The 'All Together Now' documentary and bonus features provide a fascinating insight into the creative skills and passion that went into making this project a groundbreaking critical and commercial success.


DVD contents 'All Together Now' documentary (84:00) Bonus Features: - "Changing The Music" (22:00): A behind-the scenes look at the decision-making process for the "LOVE" concept and music production. - "Music In The Theatre" (07:00): A look at the process of creating the "LOVE" show's unique audio design. - "Making 'LOVE'" (09:00): A backstage pass to explore the design of "LOVE," including the art direction, costumes, props, screen imagery and the use of The Beatles' voices in the "LOVE" stage production and its soundtrack.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I just recently picked up Porcupine Tree "Arriving Somewhere...". It is already one of my favorite concert DVD's, just terrific.


Chris


----------



## vision-master




----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/13894534
> 
> 
> I just recently picked up Porcupine Tree "Arriving Somewhere...". It is already one of my favorite concert DVD's, just terrific.
> 
> 
> Chris



Maybe the music is good, but I can't watch this DVD at all. It has one of the most agressive dynamic compression I have ever come across.


Ed


----------



## RickPas

Vision Master, where is the Mule dvd from? Is it an import item or a bootleg? How is the quality....There recent dvd that the band released is horrible quality, they had all kind of problems and are reissuing a fixed version...But the Aq and Pq are not all that spectacular..

Rick


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/13900798
> 
> 
> Vision Master, where is the Mule dvd from? Is it an import item or a bootleg? How is the quality....There recent dvd that the band released is horrible quality, they had all kind of problems and are reissuing a fixed version...But the Aq and Pq are not all that spectacular..
> 
> Rick



I'd like to know that too


----------



## kevin j

Looks like a boot to me[the pro shot on the label's a dead giveaway imho].


----------



## RickPas

This is probably a stupid question, but what is the difference when it is listed on the back of the dvd Linear pcm, or if it just lists Pcm stereo...I noticed the linear pcm logo on the back of one of Claptons dvd but when I go to the audio menu it just says stereo, and my pcm doesn't light up on the reciever...

I've been noticing with PCM stereo tracks when I play them back with my Blu ray player over analog connections, It sounds more like a lossless track, than the 5.1 tracks on the dvd's....

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/13903739
> 
> 
> Looks like a boot to me[the pro shot on the label's a dead giveaway imho].



Thats a boot leg for sure, its a copy of a Gov't Mule Pro shot Rockpalast show that was that was broadcasted on German TV (broadcast date: 2007), you can find ripped torrent downloads of this all over the web. Maybe Rockpalast will release an official version someday.


----------



## vision-master

The quality is p'boly great as it's from a digital widescreen broadcast. But, I'm sure it's 2 channel only.










So much for those dang old analog 4:3 VHS boots. Most of them are awful.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Maybe that is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_kkbdBln0A 

However dated from 2005.


----------



## vision-master

"I Believe To My Soul" - Gov't Mule - Rockpalast 2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZEWF_MHOig 


I gotta get this one.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/13905909
> 
> 
> This is probably a stupid question, but what is the difference when it is listed on the back of the dvd Linear pcm, or if it just lists Pcm stereo...I noticed the linear pcm logo on the back of one of Claptons dvd but when I go to the audio menu it just says stereo, and my pcm doesn't light up on the reciever...
> 
> I've been noticing with PCM stereo tracks when I play them back with my Blu ray player over analog connections, It sounds more like a lossless track, than the 5.1 tracks on the dvd's....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick



There is no difference between "linear pcm" and "pcm stereo" as far as audio tracks on DVDs go (ignoring linear pcm that is more than 2 channels). Pcm is lossless. And if the PCM light doesn't come on then either it's being sent over analog cables or it's not PCM but maybe DD 2.0.


Ed


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13907828
> 
> 
> "I Believe To My Soul" - Gov't Mule - Rockpalast 2007
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZEWF_MHOig
> 
> 
> I gotta get this one.



Your're right, thanks! BTW, Haynes is Da Man!


----------



## kevin j

Maybe if we're lucky Comcast'll get that show on VOD[they have a buch of Rockpalast shows on VOD btw] and you can DVR it[if you have Comcast that is].


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13755511
> 
> 
> Scheduled to release, May 27 both at CD Universe and Amazon, this looks like a solid release date.
> 
> 
> Good price for a 3 disk set (2 DVD, 1 CD)... I preordered.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Miller Band - Live From Chicago DVD Features:
> 
> 
> 2-Disc Keep Case
> 
> Anamorphic Widescreen
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Dolby Digital DTS Surround - English, Natural Sound/Music
> 
> Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo - English, Natural Sound/Music
> 
> SRS Circle Surround - English, Natural Sound/Music
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Documentary
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Bonus CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVD Tracklisting:
> 
> 01. Fly Like An Eagle
> 
> 02. Living In The USA
> 
> 03. True Fine Love
> 
> 04. Abracadabra
> 
> 05. Mercury Blues
> 
> 06. The Stake
> 
> 07. Shu Ba Du Ma Ma Ma Ma
> 
> 08. Boom Bapa Boom
> 
> 09. All Your Lovin'
> 
> 10. Crossroads
> 
> 11. Serenade
> 
> 12. Dance, Dance, Dance
> 
> 13. Wild Mountain Honey
> 
> 14. Winter Time
> 
> 15. Rock'N Me
> 
> 16. Take The Money And Run
> 
> 17. The Joker
> 
> 18. Swingtown
> 
> 19. Jungle Love
> 
> 20. Jet Airliner
> 
> 
> DVD Bonus Features:
> 
> Documentary - private tour of Chicago featuring Steve Miller in a classic checker taxi cab, seeing some of the first venues he played when he was known as "KID." Joel Selvin Radio Program (featuring Steve Miller interview). Photo Gallery.
> 
> 
> CD Tracklisting:
> 
> 01. Rock'N Me
> 
> 02. The Joker
> 
> 03. The Stake
> 
> 04. Jungle Love
> 
> 05. Serenade
> 
> 06. Take The Money And Run
> 
> 07. Jet Airliner
> 
> 08. Shu Ba Da Du Ma Ma Ma Ma
> 
> 09. Fly Like An Eagle
> 
> 10. Abracadabra
> 
> 11. Winter Time
> 
> 12. Wild Mountain Honey



I just preordered this at bestbuy.com for $16.99. I read on the slick deals forum that the in-store sale price next Tuesday will be $17.99.


----------



## RickPas

ANyone have Derek Trucks Band Songlines or Concert for George dvd's..

I'm wondering if they have stereo pcm tracks on them, the box doesn't say...

Rick


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gyver65* /forum/post/13914487
> 
> 
> I just preordered this at bestbuy.com for $16.99. I read on the slick deals forum that the in-store sale price next Tuesday will be $17.99.



Ordered, hope it's a goodie - Amazon wants $25.99 + shipping.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/13916910
> 
> 
> ANyone have Derek Trucks Band Songlines or Concert for George dvd's..
> 
> I'm wondering if they have stereo pcm tracks on them, the box doesn't say...
> 
> Rick













Just see em as the front band for Santana.


Just checked my DVD - *pcm stereo* or 5.1 surround.



RUSH LIVE -tomorrow evening. YEAH!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13917582
> 
> 
> Ordered, hope it's a goodie - Amazon wants $25.99 + shipping.



No - it's free shipping at Amazon.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gyver65* /forum/post/13914487
> 
> 
> I just preordered this at bestbuy.com for $16.99. I read on the slick deals forum that the in-store sale price next Tuesday will be $17.99.



16.99 starts getting reasonable ... but I really dislike how media companies are bundling a bunch of crap together with a concert DVD, and then doubling or tripling the price.


A good concert DVD should be 12 bucks and have a a concert, everything else is just profit margin.


I do like that Steve Miller Band set list ... those guys pumped out lots of great bubblegum rock!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13920485
> 
> 
> 16.99 starts getting reasonable ... but I really dislike how media companies are bundling a bunch of crap together with a concert DVD, and then doubling or tripling the price.
> 
> 
> A good concert DVD should be 12 bucks and have a a concert, everything else is just profit margin.
> 
> 
> I do like that Steve Miller Band set list ... those guys pumped out lots of great bubblegum rock!



It depends I have bought concert DVDs that include a CD of the concert and reallly like the combination, and I wish more bands would do that. I do see your point about the added cost though. What I do dislike is extra DVDs that are filled with boring interviews and old grainy poor sounding concert footage shot by amateurs. One of the recent exceptions being Elton John at 60 DVD set, the second DVD contains perfectly restored old live footage of Elton John.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gyver65* /forum/post/13914487
> 
> 
> I just preordered this at bestbuy.com for $16.99. I read on the slick deals forum that the in-store sale price next Tuesday will be $17.99.



Thanks, I just canceled my Amazon order and preordered from BB. This Steve Miller concert was filimed at Ravinia Pavilion just miles away from my house, a really nice place to watch an outdoor concert.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13920485
> 
> 
> 16.99 starts getting reasonable ... but I really dislike how media companies are bundling a bunch of crap together with a concert DVD, and then doubling or tripling the price.
> 
> 
> A good concert DVD should be 12 bucks and have a a concert, everything else is just profit margin.
> 
> 
> I do like that Steve Miller Band set list ... those guys pumped out lots of great bubblegum rock!



Check out their 1st two albums - Not bubblegum rock.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13921892
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just canceled my Amazon order and preordered from BB. This Steve Miller concert was filimed at Ravinia Pavilion just miles away from my house, a really nice place to watch an outdoor concert.



Did you get to see them?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13922351
> 
> 
> Did you get to see them?



Unfortunately no I didn't.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13922342
> 
> 
> Check out their 1st two albums - Not bubblegum rock.



I would extend that through the "Number 5" release. After that, however, I lost interest in his style.


----------



## vision-master

My favorite is Sailor.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Nah "Fly Like an Eagle" is their crown jewel. smooth as silk, spacey, poppy, rocky, and even country ... at the same time. It doesnt get any better!


BTW, it sounds like a nice concert DVD shipped with the re-released 2006 Fly Like an Eagle!


From Wiki:
_Fly Like an Eagle is the ninth studio album by the Steve Miller Band and is their best selling album. It was released in 1976._
_In 2003, the album was ranked number 450 on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the 500 greatest albums of all time._
_In 2006 the album was re-released to celebrate its 30th Anniversary. The CD is digitally remastered and includes 3 bonus tracks and a bonus DVD features a concert performance at Mountain View, California's Shoreline Amphitheater in 2005 with over two hours of music in 5.1 Surround Sound. Guest musicians include George Thorogood and Joe Satriani. The DVD also features a lengthy interview with Steve Miller, archive footage, never-before-seen photographs, and early demo recordings._


By the way, Steve Miller admitted in an interview that it was all done for money. His motivation was financial, he thought he could make a lot of money, and well ... he did! Slightly depressing and kind of funny at the same time


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13920485
> 
> 
> 
> I do like that Steve Miller Band set list ... those guys pumped out lots of great bubblegum rock!


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubblegum_pop 



Are you sure this is what you meant? if you did then I would ask you what the heck are you talking about? Curious

to hear your "explination"









I listened to Rock Love, Recall The Beginning...A Journey From Eden, and Italian X Rays. at work last night and no bubblegum rock/pop in the mix.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Your right they arent bubblegum pop, I kind of morphed the term a bit for my needs.

They just had a very Poppy slick sound, even though they were a good band.


So here's my explanation, 7 consecutive lines from one of their most popular songs:


Keep on a rockn me baby!

Keep on a rockn me baby!

Keep on a rockn me baby!

Keep on a rockn me baby!

Keep on rockin ...

Rockn me baby!

keep on rocking Me Baby!


They had some more complex stuff no doubt, but they also had Abra-cadabra


----------



## himey

I deleated my other post because I misread...


John R

Do you have the quad Cd of "Fly Like an Eagle"...I dig the mix big time...


Oh, and thanks for the heads up on the Roger Waters boot DVD in the other thread.


----------



## vision-master

Check it out - 1969 release........

Last Steve Miller Band album to feature contributions by Boz Scaggs.


----------



## vision-master












What a shame. $35 for mostly old already released material. I'll take the last two DVD's an skip the 1st two. Come on Purple, you have lot's of never before released material, why do this to us? This is getting as bad as "the song remains the same"........









*FYI: DVD3 – Live At The NEC, England 2002 has both Lord/Airey on stage.*


I Just want DVD #3 an forget the rest..............


Anyone want to rip me a copy of DVD3?

_DVD1 – Bombay Calling, India 1995

1. Fireball

2. Maybe I’m A Leo

3. Black Night

4. The Battle Rages On

5. Woman From Tokyo

6. Perpendicular Waltz

7. When A Blind Man Cries

8. Perfect Strangers

9. Pictures Of Home

10. Child In Time

11. Anya

12. Space Truckin’

13. Guitar Solo

14. Lazy

15. Speed King

16. Highway Star

17. Smoke On The Water


Bonus Features - Live In Seoul, South Korea, 1995:

18. Black Night

19. Woman From Tokyo

20. When A Blind Man Cries

21. Perfect Strangers

22. Child In Time

23. Speed King

24. Highway Star

25. Smoke On The Water


DVD2 – Total Abandon, Australia 1999

1. Ted The Mechanic

2. Strange Kind Of Woman

3. Bloodsucker

4. Pictures Of Home

5. Almost Human

6. Woman From Tokyo

7. Watching The Sky

8. Fireball

9. Sometimes I Feel Like Screaming

10. Guitar Solo

11. Smoke On The Water

12. Lazy

13. Perfect Strangers

14. Speed King

15. Black Night

16. Highway Star


Bonus Feature:

17. A Band Down Under – Documentary 1999


DVD3 – Live At The NEC, England 2002

1. Fireball

2. Woman From Tokyo

3. Mary Long

4. Ted The Mechanic

5. Lazy

6. The Well Dressed Guitar

7. When A Blind Man Cries

8. Space Truckin’

9. Keyboard Solo

10. Perfect Strangers

11. Speed King

12. Guitar Solo

13. Smoke On The Water

14. Hush

15. Black Night

16. Highway Star


Bonus Feature:

17. Ian Gillan & Roger Glover interview 2002


DVD4 – Access All Areas

The definitive documentary of Deep Purple in the Steve Morse era._


----------



## vision-master

Here's a teaser for ya - London 2007










Please be discrete......


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13940723
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser for ya - London 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be discrete......




When will the official Zep production of this concert be released?


----------



## kevin j

If there were to be an official release of the Zeppelin show i'd think there'd be a release date by now.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13943030
> 
> 
> When will the official Zep production of this concert be released?




Rumors are, sometime 2008. I sure hope so!


Sounds like Zep management has been pretty aggressive with removing youtube clips and I noticed one common Internet bootleg seller has removed this concert from his list. That's why I'm saying please be discrete as this seller is located in Argentina.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13923956
> 
> 
> I would extend that through the "Number 5" release. After that, however, I lost interest in his style.



Despite it mostly from his bubble-gum era







I picked this up at Best Buy tonight. I'm hoping to listen to it later and will provide some brief comments.


----------



## darren.King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Harris* /forum/post/2434417
> 
> 
> "Everyone says STOP MAKING SENSE is the best concert DVD, bar none.
> 
> 
> Is this true?"
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you like. This is a great performance, but a little bizarre. It's not for everybody.



Hi,

Yes I do agree with you .


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13959240
> 
> 
> Despite it mostly from his bubble-gum era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this up at Best Buy tonight. I'm hoping to listen to it later and will provide some brief comments.



I got about 1/2 way through. The picture is clear and crisp and the sound is excellent. The separation across the front is outstanding. You can clearly hear all the instruments, very impressive sound and picture. So far the highlights, for me, are the Jimmy Vaughn, Otis Rush and Robert Johnson covers. Those three songs alone may make this a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13960026
> 
> 
> So far the highlights, for me, are the Jimmy Vaughn, Otis Rush and Robert Johnson covers. Those three songs alone may make this a worthwhile purchase.



Big deal. What I was _really_ hoping for was an appearance by the 1910 Fruitgum Company.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/13964527
> 
> 
> Big deal. What I was _really_ hoping for was an appearance by the 1910 Fruitgum Company.



What, you don't like The Archies???


----------



## kevin j

I also watched the Steve Miller dvd today and I can definitely recomend it[the pq is good and the sq in DTS 5.1 is great]


----------



## markeetaux

Just left the home theater after watching Steve Miller's Live in Chicago, and honestly can say if you are into Steve Miller at all, then simply go buy this DVD. The presentation is simply stellar. It rivals that of the Eagles' Melbourne concert. Both the PQ and DTS sountrack are setting the bar higher, however not quite the quality of Loggins & Messina (sittin' In) audio track. My projector is a Optoma H77 (720p) projector and I thought I was watching Blu-ray in the beginning of the concert.

Collection must buy for most. BB $18 this week. Enjoy


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13960026
> 
> 
> I got about 1/2 way through. The picture is clear and crisp and the sound is excellent. The separation across the front is outstanding. You can clearly hear all the instruments, very impressive sound and picture. So far the highlights, for me, are the Jimmy Vaughn, Otis Rush and Robert Johnson covers. Those three songs alone may make this a worthwhile purchase.



Oh, forgot to say I barely made it through the first song, Fly Like an Eagle, specifically the rapping in the middle of the song. Fifteen minutes of a snoozefest interupted by rapping? Seriously, possible the worst 15 minutes of any of my 100 or so concert DVD's.


Despite that, those three songs made up for it.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watched "Farm Aid - Concert for America" today.


While I will agree with the earlier poster, the brief 2 song John Mellencamp set was spectacular ... the rest was forgettable...


For a 3:4 the audio and Video were very good quality, but the performances for the most part suffered.


I noticed on most of these benefit concerts, the bands are not at their best... they are often not using their own crew or equipment, and sometimes dont have half their band with them...


Also ...Dave Matthews can't sing ... Neil Young can sing, but its annoyingly nasal.



I did see The Police last night at the Hollywood Bowl ... spectacular show ... Andy Summers and Stuart Copeland definitely have this Jazz/Fusion thing going on that nicely balanced Stings singing.


----------



## Rammitinski

Dave Matthews always struck me as extremely overhyped and overrated.


Plus, you probably know about his outfit's little stunt here in Chicago on the bridge over the river.


Not one of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13967548
> 
> 
> I watched "Farm Aid - Concert for America" today.
> 
> 
> While I will agree with the earlier poster, the brief 2 song John Mellencamp set was spectacular ... the rest was forgettable...
> 
> 
> For a 3:4 the audio and Video were very good quality, but the performances for the most part suffered.
> 
> 
> I noticed on most of these benefit concerts, the bands are not at their best... they are often not using their own crew or equipment, and sometimes dont have half their band with them...
> 
> 
> Also ...Dave Matthews can't sing ... Neil Young can sing, but its annoyingly nasal.
> 
> 
> 
> I did see The Police last night at the Hollywood Bowl ... spectacular show ... Andy Summers and Stuart Copeland definitely have this Jazz/Fusion thing going on that nicely balanced Stings singing.




John's set was 4 songs. I thought most of the bands put on a good show, highlights besides Mellencamp's set would be Susan Tedeschi, Wilco, Buddy Guy / John Mayer. If your not a fan of Chesney or Willie then I can see how you would not think this was the greatest benefit concert. I can not watch Matthews and I do not like his style of singing or his voice. I believe Neil Young performance here was right after his father died, he had brain surgery.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13967521
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to say I barely made it through the first song, Fly Like an Eagle, specifically the rapping in the middle of the song. Fifteen minutes of a snoozefest interupted by rapping? Seriously, possible the worst 15 minutes of any of my 100 or so concert DVD's.
> 
> 
> Despite that, those three songs made up for it.



Yes what was up with that "Fly Like an Eagle" rap in the middle, but once you get past that the rest of the concert was great. I agree one of the highlights was the early middle part with the blues numbers, as you may know Steve Miller was influenced by the Blues through his fathers connections in his early age and while living in Chicago. The next great set of music was the perfect choice of "Winter Time" followed by "Rock'N Me" and "Take The Money And Run". The PQ quality looked almost HD and sound was near the top for concert DVDs. The packaging is also top knotch and looks great.


There was a "SRS Circle Surround" audio option that I have no idea what the details are on this format.


----------



## vision-master

This title will be released on July 1, 2008.










_Keep Case

Audio:

Dolby Digital - English

Additional Release Material:

Behind The Scenes - Backstage BELIEF Performance

Featurettes -

1. Steve Jordan & Pino Palladino Performance

2. Mulholland Hills Acoustic Performance

Text/Photo Galleries:

Galleries - Photo Gallery


TRACKS:

ACOUSTIC SET

1. Neon

2. Stop This Train

3. In Your Atmosphere

4. Daughters

5. Free Fallin'

TRIO SET

6. Everyday I Have The Blues

7. Wait Until Tomorrow

8. Who Did You Think I Was

9. Come When I Call

10. Good Love Is On The Way

11. Out Of My Mind

12. Vultures

13. Bold As Love

BAND SET

14. Waiting On The World To Change

15. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room

16. Why Georgia

17. The Heart Of Life

18. I Don't Need No Doctor

19. Gravity

20. I Don't Trust Myself (With Loving You)

21. Belief

22. I'm Gonna Find Another You_


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13968826
> 
> 
> This title will be released on July 1, 2008.
> 
> _Keep Case
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Dolby Digital - English
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Behind The Scenes - Backstage BELIEF Performance
> 
> Featurettes -
> 
> 1. Steve Jordan & Pino Palladino Performance
> 
> 2. Mulholland Hills Acoustic Performance
> 
> Text/Photo Galleries:
> 
> Galleries - Photo Gallery
> 
> 
> TRACKS:
> 
> ACOUSTIC SET
> 
> 1. Neon
> 
> 2. Stop This Train
> 
> 3. In Your Atmosphere
> 
> 4. Daughters
> 
> 5. Free Fallin'
> 
> TRIO SET
> 
> 6. Everyday I Have The Blues
> 
> 7. Wait Until Tomorrow
> 
> 8. Who Did You Think I Was
> 
> 9. Come When I Call
> 
> 10. Good Love Is On The Way
> 
> 11. Out Of My Mind
> 
> 12. Vultures
> 
> 13. Bold As Love
> 
> BAND SET
> 
> 14. Waiting On The World To Change
> 
> 15. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room
> 
> 16. Why Georgia
> 
> 17. The Heart Of Life
> 
> 18. I Don't Need No Doctor
> 
> 19. Gravity
> 
> 20. I Don't Trust Myself (With Loving You)
> 
> 21. Belief
> 
> 22. I'm Gonna Find Another You_




Yes that looks great I already have it on my preorder list.


----------



## Artslinger

Looks like fans of Bob Seger may not see the concerts recorded in 2007 on DVD for awhile... if ever.


"A rumored concert DVD — which would include footage from that tour’s Cobo Arena dates — has been indefinitely shelved as Seger moves his focus to new material, insiders say."

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/a.../80514067/1039


----------



## vision-master

A little off topic, but what Blu-Ray player do you guy's recommend. You may PM me if you wish. I have the HD-DVD stuff, but well, you know, it's a dead horse now.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

PS3 is apparently the way to go. Try the Blu-Ray forum.


BTW, the band Yes has a good blu-ray concert DVD ... quite spectacular audio and video quality.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13968128
> 
> 
> John's set was 4 songs. I thought most of the bands put on a good show, highlights besides Mellencamp's set would be Susan Tedeschi, Wilco, Buddy Guy / John Mayer. If your not a fan of Chesney or Willie then I can see how you would not think this was the greatest benefit concert. I can not watch Matthews and I do not like his style of singing or his voice. I believe Neil Young performance here was right after his father died, he had brain surgery.



Interesting the DVD I rented didnt have all the performances.... only 2 John Mellencamp songs, and nothing from Buddy Guy or John Mayer...


maybe theres a shortened version that Blockbuster had?


----------



## vision-master

Well, I got my copy of Steve Miller.


20 live concert songs, a bonus DVD and audio CD, all for under $20. These concert DVD's nowadays are a steal.


Some live concert DVD's have about 3 hrs of non-stop entertainment. All filmed in HD with 5.1 or DTS surround sound. Do you know how spoiled ya are?


Back in it's day all we could get was about 45 minutes of music on a piece of vinyl.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13970994
> 
> 
> BTW, the band Yes has a good blu-ray concert DVD ... quite spectacular audio and video quality.



Which lineup?


----------



## stephenj

My two favorites are:


1) Oasis: There and then.


If you like Oasis, you can't beat this vintage 1995 London stadium (Earl's Court) show with 100,000 fans. Features just about all their classics from Definitely Maybe and Morning Glory in awesome 5.1 sound!


2) Rolling Stones: Bridges to Babylon.


This documents their 1997 tour, and features great performances of their classics. Dave Matthews plays on a couple songs, and this version of "gimme shelter" is stunning. For the hole show, the DD. 5.1 sound is exceptional.


----------



## toobwacky

*Jamie Cullum - Live At Blenheim*


A major talent backed up by superb musicians with spectacular covers of God Only Knows & The Wind Cries Mary etc. The set list includes most, perhaps all, of the 20 Something album as well.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13971073
> 
> 
> Interesting the DVD I rented didnt have all the performances.... only 2 John Mellencamp songs, and nothing from Buddy Guy or John Mayer...
> 
> 
> maybe theres a shortened version that Blockbuster had?



Here is the complete set.


1. Introduction [1:28]

2. Kate Voegele: That's Not Love to Me [4:13]

3. Shannon Brown: Corn Fed [4:21]

4. Supersuckers: Drivin' Nails In My Coffin [6:02]

5. Susan Tedeschi: Lord Protect My Child [5:01]

6. Arlo Guthrie: Alice's Restaurant [16:53]

7. Buddy Guy / John Mayer: What Kind Of Woman [8:59]

8. Kathleen Edwards: Independent Thief [6:15]

9. Widespread Panic: Surprise Valley [8:11]

10. Los Lonely Boys: My Way [5:20]

11. Emmylou Harris: Red Dirt Girl [6:02]

12. Wilco: Airline to Heaven [4:29]

13. Wilco: Late Greats [2:52]

14. Farm Aid Documentary [10:08]

15. Kenny Chesney: Young [:29]

16. Kenny Chesney: Back Where I Come From [4:25]

17. Kenny Chesney: She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy [3:55]

18. Dave Matthews: Gravedigger [4:59]

19. Dave Matthews: Ants Marching [3:35]

20. John Mellencamp: Love and Happiness [4:48]

21. John Mellencamp: Scarecrow [6:19]

22. John Mellencamp: Crumblin' Down [4:37]

23. John Mellencamp: Pink Houses [5:08]

24. Neil Young: When God Made Me [8:40]

25. Neil Young: This Old Guitar [5:14]

26. Willie Nelson: Whiskey River [5:53]

27. Willie Nelson: Still Is Still Moving to Me [2:19]

28. Willie Nelson: Beer For My Horses [3:22]

29. Willie Nelson: Crazy [2:39]

30. Willie Nelson: Night Life / Listen to the Blues [1:40]

31. Willie Nelson: On the Road Again [3:31]


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stephenj* /forum/post/13973335
> 
> 
> My two favorites are:
> 
> 
> 1) Oasis: There and then.
> 
> 
> If you like Oasis, you can't beat this vintage 1995 London stadium (Earl's Court) show with 100,000 fans. Features just about all their classics from Definitely Maybe and Morning Glory in awesome 5.1 sound!
> 
> 
> 2) Rolling Stones: Bridges to Babylon.
> 
> 
> This documents their 1997 tour, and features great performances of their classics. Dave Matthews plays on a couple songs, and this version of "gimme shelter" is stunning. For the hole show, the DD. 5.1 sound is exceptional.




Bridges to Babylon is my favorite Stones concert DVD to date.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13972752
> 
> 
> Well, I got my copy of Steve Miller.
> 
> 
> 20 live concert songs, a bonus DVD and audio CD, all for under $20. These concert DVD's nowadays are a steal.
> 
> 
> Some live concert DVD's have about 3 hrs of non-stop entertainment. All filmed in HD with 5.1 or DTS surround sound. Do you know how spoiled ya are?
> 
> 
> Back in it's day all we could get was about 45 minutes of music on a piece of vinyl.



A smallish out-door concert venue filmed with great audio and video mixing. No fancy pyrotechnics, laser lighting or other effects needed. They perform a nice selection of pop, jam, blues and even one country song for a total of 20 songs. If you have heard Steve Miller's stuff before and like his style, buy this.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13976056
> 
> 
> Bridges to Babylon is my favorite Stones concert DVD to date.



Mine is the gigantic spectacle of London's Twickenham stadium on the Four Flicks release.

Brown Sugar
It's Only Rock'n Roll
Don't Stop
Miss You
Salt Of The Earth
Rock Me Baby (with Angus and Malcolm Young of AC/DC)
Midnight Rambler
Tumbling Dice
--- Introductions
Slipping Away (Keith)
Before They Make Me Run (Keith)
Sympathy For The Devil
Respectable (B-stage)
You Got Me Rocking (B-stage)
Street Fighting Man (B-stage)
Gimme Shelter
Honky Tonk Women
Start Me Up
Satisfaction
Jumping Jack Flash (encore)


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13967521
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to say I barely made it through the first song, Fly Like an Eagle, specifically the rapping in the middle of the song. Fifteen minutes of a snoozefest interupted by rapping? Seriously, possible the worst 15 minutes of any of my 100 or so concert DVD's.
> 
> 
> Despite that, those three songs made up for it.



I received my copy of Steve Miller Band's concert dvd yesterday. The only things I disliked about this concert was the 15 minute rapped up version of "Fly Like an Eagle" and the fact that a few of the other songs were cut off too early. They could have taken some time off the 15 minute rapped up version and used it to finish a couple of their other songs. The vocals were a tad bit rusty but not enough to make him sing off key. I guess one's voice tends to change after 30 years so this is really no huge complaint.


Overall, I loved the performance and the crowd interaction was really a huge plus. The Eagles' "Hell Freezes Over" has always been my favorite concert DVD but it lacks the crowd interaction this one has. Of course "Hell Freezes Over" still wins over this one due to it's better vocals.


Out of my huge collection of concert dvds (approximately 100) I would put my latest concert dvd addition just outside my top ten favorites. Below is my top 12 list just off the top of my head. It may differ if I actually had my collection in front of me but since I don't I will improvise. I did not include the "Live Aid" and "Live 8" concerts since they consists of several different artists.


1. "Hell Freezes Over"

2. Bee Gees "One Night Only"

3. Queen "Live at Wembley Stadium"

4. Eagles "Farewell Tour 1 Live in Melbourne"

5. Roy Orbinson "Black and White Night"

6. Pink Floyd "Pulse"

7. INXS "Live Baby Live"

8. Rod Stewart "One Night Only"

9. Elton John "Live at Madison Square Garden"

10. ELO "Zoom"

11. Tom Petty "Runnin' Down a Dream"

12. Steve Miller Band "Live from Chicago"


----------



## Rammitinski

Is the Rap part at least contained in one chapter that we could skip over entirely? I don't think I could sit through it otherwise (who's bonehead decision was that, anyway? Most fans of his music are older and aren't into that stuff at all, I would think. That's probably even worse than putting Christina Aguilera into the new Stones video. I believe you can skip over that part).


As far as Miller's voice, I don't think it was ever _that_ great to begin with. You can do wonders in the studio.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I saw R.E.M last nite at the Bowl, with Modest Mouse opening up for them .... great show!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13976041
> 
> 
> Here is the complete set.



Yep apparently there is a "Limited Edition", and thats the one Blockbuster sent me. It only had about half this music ...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Overall, I loved the performance and the crowd interaction was really a huge plus. The Eagles' "Hell Freezes Over" has always been my favorite concert DVD but it lacks the crowd interaction this one has. Of course "Hell Freezes Over" still wins over this one due to it's better vocals.



Check out Fleetwood Mac -The last Dance!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/13979832
> 
> 
> Is the Rap part at least contained in one chapter that we could skip over entirely? I don't think I could sit through it otherwise (who's bonehead decision was that, anyway? Most fans of his music are older and aren't into that stuff at all, I would think. That's probably even worse than putting Christina Aguilera into the new Stones video. I believe you can skip over that part).
> 
> 
> As far as Miller's voice, I don't think it was ever _that_ great to begin with. You can do wonders in the studio.



The rap is fine, not much different than some stuff _Santana_ has done. No biggie. I rather enjoyed it and I'm solid old school R&R.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Out of my huge collection of concert dvds (approximately 100) I would put my latest concert dvd addition just outside my top ten favorites. Below is my top 12 list just off the top of my head. It may differ if I actually had my collection in front of me but since I don't I will improvise. I did not include the "Live Aid" and "Live 8" concerts since they consists of several different artists.
> 
> 
> 1. "Hell Freezes Over"
> 
> 2. Bee Gees "One Night Only"
> 
> 3. Queen "Live at Wembley Stadium"
> 
> 4. Eagles "Farewell Tour 1 Live in Melbourne"
> 
> 5. Roy Orbinson "Black and White Night"
> 
> 6. Pink Floyd "Pulse"
> 
> 7. INXS "Live Baby Live"
> 
> 8. Rod Stewart "One Night Only"
> 
> 9. Elton John "Live at Madison Square Garden"
> 
> 10. ELO "Zoom"
> 
> 11. Tom Petty "Runnin' Down a Dream"
> 
> 12. Steve Miller Band "Live from Chicago"



My top 12 list is totally different than yours.










Then again, I only own two of your top 12 list in the 1st place.


And my collection is well over 100.........


I'll look into these a little closer.


One comment I do have is, in my opinon, both _'In The Flesh'_ & _'Remember That Night'_ are far better than '_Pulse'_.


----------



## Rammitinski

God, please don't start on PF again. Move it over to that "Gushing over Roger Waters" thread that they started recently, or start a new one for it. Their DVD's have been talked about to death here already.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/13983216
> 
> 
> God, please don't start on PF again. Move it over to that "Gushing over Roger Waters" thread that they started recently, or start a new one for it. Their DVD's have been talked about to death here already.



Just a comment, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Cream - Royal Albert Hall - London May 2-3-5-6 2005











Fantastic Performance, Great Video, Amazing Audio (stereo or multi-channel) and the BEST blues rock trio ever. My best DVD concert for sure


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13984010
> 
> 
> Cream - Royal Albert Hall - London May 2-3-5-6 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Performance, Great Video, Amazing Audio (stereo or multi-channel) and the BEST blues rock trio ever. My best DVD concert for sure



I agree!!

That's my Concert reference disk.


"Concert for George" is also a winner for PQ and AQ. Same venue too...


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13984010
> 
> 
> Cream - Royal Albert Hall - London May 2-3-5-6 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Performance, Great Video, Amazing Audio (stereo or multi-channel) and the BEST blues rock trio ever. My best DVD concert for sure



One of the few titles I have on HD-DVD.


Rush is pretty dang good for a _trio_ too.











> Quote:
> I agree!!
> 
> That's my Concert reference disk



What does that mean?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers and Friends - 70th Birthday Concert (Collectors' Edition) (2004)










This is almost great too, IMHO, of course










Vision, Rush, the band, is awesome! The R30 is very good, but the In Rio is terrible. BTW, I'm from Rio.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13984278
> 
> 
> John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers and Friends - 70th Birthday Concert (Collectors' Edition) (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is almost great too, IMHO, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vision, Rush, the band, is awesome! The R30 is very good, but the In Rio is terrible. BTW, I'm from Rio.



Just seen em last week! Fantasic venue.


About Rio. My understanding about the audio is "that" way bc they "Rush" wanted lot's of audience noise in the mix. Now, if'n you have a really nice audio system the concert does sound GREAT (just crank it up way loud). Granted the 1st couple songs are a little weak with the crowd screaming, still I like it much anyhoo.



You sparked my interest on this title. John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers and Friends :thumbsup:


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13984322
> 
> 
> You sparked my interest on this title. John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers and Friends :thumbsup:



Glad for that!


----------



## vision-master

Just found a new copy of the collectors edition for $9.32 - ordered! Thanks.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13960026
> 
> 
> I got about 1/2 way through. The picture is clear and crisp and the sound is excellent. The separation across the front is outstanding. You can clearly hear all the instruments, very impressive sound and picture. So far the highlights, for me, are the Jimmy Vaughn, Otis Rush and Robert Johnson covers. Those three songs alone may make this a worthwhile purchase.



I finally listened to the rest of the DVD last night. Maybe it's my imagination but Steve's vocals on a lot of the songs appear to be over dubbed (correct term?). My opinion of second half of the DVD...I went back and listed to those three songs again, excellent stuff.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13987053
> 
> 
> I finally listened to the rest of the DVD last night. Maybe it's my imagination but Steve's vocals on a lot of the songs appear to be over dubbed (correct term?). My opinion of second half of the DVD...I went back and listed to those three songs again, excellent stuff.



the following does not apply just to s. miller dvd, but many others as well.


i frequently wonder about that also-after the fact touching-up (overdubbing) which i think they actually do sometimes. years ago, i read tales of re-doing (in the studio) less than sterling live vocal tracks on the 24/48 track recorders used to record live shows.


in fact i wonder if sometimes they use digital tracks for some of the recent and current live work (lip synching)-i would be very bummed out if that were proven true.

i saw ringo starr a few years ago and the vocals and instruments were just a little too perfect, imo. i have 25 yrs experience as a working musician-i can tell these things. sometimes. i think.


----------



## Artslinger

I have that John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers and Friends DVD, the performances, sound and video are first-rate.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13987053
> 
> 
> I finally listened to the rest of the DVD last night. Maybe it's my imagination but Steve's vocals on a lot of the songs appear to be over dubbed (correct term?). My opinion of second half of the DVD...I went back and listed to those three songs again, excellent stuff.




Yes I would say that Steve's vocals were over dubbed in places, the vocals and video were a little off sync in a few times, not a real big distraction though.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/13994218
> 
> 
> Yes I would say that Steve's vocals were over dubbed in places, the vocals and video were a little off sync in a few times, not a real big distraction though.



The concert was aired in part on PBS HD last night!


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13980718
> 
> 
> Check out Fleetwood Mac -The last Dance!



Oh yeah! I forgot about that one. I have it and it is also one of my favorites. I will have to redo my favorites list now. My original list was done by memory. I watched the Steve Miller Band dvd again this weekend. I'm afraid it will no longer make my top 20 list. Something about the vocals is just not right.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gyver65* /forum/post/13994453
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! I forgot about that one. I have it and it is also one of my favorites. I will have to redo my favorites list now. My original list was done by memory. I watched the Steve Miller Band dvd again this weekend. I'm afraid it will no longer make my top 20 list. Something about the vocals is just not right.



Those things happen after 40 years.


Look what's happened to Ian Gillan's voice within the last 8 years.


Look at the backup singers Mick Jagger uses now. Still, that man is amazing on stage, still.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13995148
> 
> 
> Those things happen after 40 years.



Happily not always










Paul Rodgers: Live in Glasgow (2007)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Aye... Paul Rodgers voice has held up exceedingly well!


I cant say the same for Bad Company music though ...


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

That was just to say that Paul Rodgers is still fantastic, but actually, I really prefer the orignal Bad Company anyway.


In Concert: Merchants of Cool (2002)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I have the "Merchants of Cool" DVD, its pretty much horrible IMHO. I was a huge Bad Company fan back in the day, but their music has not aged well.


But ....when Paul Rodgers sang Queen's music, the results were awesome!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

What amazing was this guy:

Rory Gallagher

Live at Montreux/The Definitive Collection


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13995871
> 
> 
> Happily not always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Rodgers: Live in Glasgow (2007)




This guy stood the test of time.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13998409
> 
> 
> What amazing was this guy:
> 
> Rory Gallagher
> 
> Live at Montreux/The Definitive Collection



There you go. One of the true greats.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/13997996
> 
> 
> I have the "Merchants of Cool" DVD, its pretty much horrible IMHO. I was a huge Bad Company fan back in the day, but their music has not aged well.
> 
> 
> But ....when Paul Rodgers sang Queen's music, the results were awesome!



Bad Company was always known for sucking live right from day one.


Another band that had that reputation was Boston. I can just imagine - you know there's no way in he!! that Delp could've hit those high notes live, and there was no respectable way to recreate his multiple layers of harmonized vocals that didn't border on outright fraudulence (like with Queen and Freddie Mercury with their bogus "tapes").


But it wasn't for the reason of the vocals with Badco or Boston - they were just terribly sloppy apparently (never seen them myself). I could certainly understand that with Boston - being as "studio-ized" as they were. They weren't a real, touring band to begin with, and they supposedly had to slap-dashedly throw one together right quick, immediately after the 1st album was released. But Badco didn't have that excuse. Those individual guys had been around.


----------



## SoCal71RS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14001911
> 
> 
> There you go. One of the true greats.



Absolutely!


----------



## Dobby

I have a 1977 bootleg cd of Boston in Long Beach, sounds pretty damn good to me


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

John Mayall: Live From Austin Texas (2007)


















The good: Nice performance, great sound, good video quality.

The bad: No wide screen.

The Performance: Mayall always great, but IMO he could leave Coco Montoya take the vocal, a little perhaps.


----------



## HVYCHVY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14001915
> 
> 
> Bad Company was always known for sucking live right from day one.
> 
> 
> Another band that had that reputation was Boston. I can just imagine - you know there's no way in he!! that Delp could've hit those high notes live, and there was no respectable way to recreate his multiple layers of harmonized vocals that didn't border on outright fraudulence (like with Queen and Freddie Mercury with their bogus "tapes").
> 
> 
> But it wasn't for the reason of the vocals with Badco or Boston - they were just terribly sloppy apparently (never seen them myself). I could certainly understand that with Boston - being as "studio-ized" as they were. They weren't a real, touring band to begin with, and they supposedly had to slap-dashedly throw one together right quick, immediately after the 1st album was released. But Badco didn't have that excuse. Those individual guys had been around.



Have you ever seen Boston live? They kicked major a$$ and Delp hit all the high notes without a problem. My bud has third row seats of the OKC show this month.



The HD-DVD versions of Queen Rocks Montreal and Motorhead's Stage Fright are killer.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14001915
> 
> 
> Bad Company was always known for sucking live right from day one.
> 
> 
> Another band that had that reputation was Boston. I can just imagine - you know there's no way in he!! that Delp could've hit those high notes live, and there was no respectable way to recreate his multiple layers of harmonized vocals that didn't border on outright fraudulence (like with Queen and Freddie Mercury with their bogus "tapes").
> 
> 
> But it wasn't for the reason of the vocals with Badco or Boston - they were just terribly sloppy apparently (never seen them myself). I could certainly understand that with Boston - being as "studio-ized" as they were. They weren't a real, touring band to begin with, and they supposedly had to slap-dashedly throw one together right quick, immediately after the 1st album was released. But Badco didn't have that excuse. Those individual guys had been around.



I agree for the most part on Bad Co.

Saw them a couple of times back in the late 70's. Both times I was underwhelmed and felt ripped off by the bad vocals and sloppy guitar work. Saw them twice because I couldn't believe they were that bad! They were.


That's why I passed on the Paul Rodgers/Queen tour last year. I'd rather keep my image of Queen in tact as how I remembered them with Freddie.


As for Boston... saw them a few times here as part of the Home town crowd. I don't have much to say about Tom Scholz that's good as he was in it for the money (still is) and I've heard a few stories from other local bands about him. The guitarist that made Boston was Barry Goudreau IMO.


Saw Brad Delp a few times as the lead singer for local touring band "Beatlejuice". The band did all Beatle covers. Great vocals! Though no need for those hi-pitched sonic punches as he did with Boston. Great person to meet and talk to as well as a great singer. RIP.


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

TechnoGuy if you like Brian May you have to see the Queen/Paul Rodgers DVD ... its refreshing.


Paul adds his Testasterone to the vocals, and Brian May steps out front to show half the reason why Queen was so great, the guitar parts!


The rest of the band also steps forward a bit, and Paul Rodgers steps BACK just does his job ...


Watch how they do Fat Bottom Girls:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjrHNu-Uq4o


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HVYCHVY* /forum/post/14007886
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen Boston live? They kicked major a$$ and Delp hit all the high notes without a problem.



No. I said I had never seen them. I had just always heard that they were pretty bad in the beginning live. It was mentioned quite often in reviews and such. To be fair, I only really heard that earlier on - but I did hear it a lot. It was generally regarded as "common knowledge".


----------



## vision-master

In The Flesh - It's a Miracle (*Nibiru spotted*) - 7:00









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duO0jNUYOg8 


Right or Left spin?


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13968826
> 
> 
> This title will be released on July 1, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Keep Case
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Dolby Digital - English
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Behind The Scenes - Backstage BELIEF Performance
> 
> Featurettes -
> 
> 1. Steve Jordan & Pino Palladino Performance
> 
> 2. Mulholland Hills Acoustic Performance
> 
> Text/Photo Galleries:
> 
> Galleries - Photo Gallery
> 
> 
> TRACKS:
> 
> ACOUSTIC SET
> 
> 1. Neon
> 
> 2. Stop This Train
> 
> 3. In Your Atmosphere
> 
> 4. Daughters
> 
> 5. Free Fallin'
> 
> TRIO SET
> 
> 6. Everyday I Have The Blues
> 
> 7. Wait Until Tomorrow
> 
> 8. Who Did You Think I Was
> 
> 9. Come When I Call
> 
> 10. Good Love Is On The Way
> 
> 11. Out Of My Mind
> 
> 12. Vultures
> 
> 13. Bold As Love
> 
> BAND SET
> 
> 14. Waiting On The World To Change
> 
> 15. Slow Dancing In A Burning Room
> 
> 16. Why Georgia
> 
> 17. The Heart Of Life
> 
> 18. I Don't Need No Doctor
> 
> 19. Gravity
> 
> 20. I Don't Trust Myself (With Loving You)
> 
> 21. Belief
> 
> 22. I'm Gonna Find Another You_



The audio says Dolby Digital. Does that mean this disk does not have DD+ or TrueHD audio tracks?


If it has the same resolution as a SD-DVD, I'm wondering if they did anything in the recording process that would make the SQ any different from a SD-DVD?


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14010838
> 
> 
> In The Flesh - It's a Miracle (*Nibiru spotted*) - 7:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duO0jNUYOg8
> 
> 
> Right or Left spin?




RW kicks some serious arz when it comes to live music, just please RW but out your recent tour on Blu Ray like your little buddy David Gilmour


----------



## Artslinger

This looks Iinteresting:

*Experience Hendrix DVD*


Discs 1

Release Date Aug 05, 2008

Rating Not Rated

Running Time 99 Minutes

Additional Info Widescreen

Movie Details Color; Widescreen


Keep Case

Audio:

Dolby Digital - English

Additional Release Material:

Behind The Scenes

Text/Photo Galleries:

Galleries - Artist Gallery


TRACKS:

1. Kenny Wayne Shepherd & Double Trouble - "Come On (Let The Good Times Roll)," "Voodoo Chile" and "I Don't Live Today"

2. Kenny Wayne Shepherd & Double Trouble

Indigenous: "Hear My Train A Comin?"

3. Living Colour: "Power Of Soul" and "Crosstown Traffic"

4. Eric Gales: "Purple Haze"

5. Hubert Sumlin, Jimmy D. Lane & Double Trouble: "Bleeding Heart" and "Killing Floor"

6. Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox &?Andy Aledort: "Freedom"

7. Paul Rodgers, Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox, Andy Aledort & Kenny Olson: "Stone Free"

8. Buddy Guy, Andy Aledort & Double Trouble: "Hoochie Coochie Man"

9. Buddy Guy, Hubert Sumlin, Andy Aledort & Double Trouble: "Five Long Years"

The Ensemble: "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)"

10. Robert Randolph & Double Trouble: "Purple Haze"

11. Mick Taylor & Indigenous: "Red House"

12. Eric Gales, Billy Cox & Buddy Miles: "Foxey Lady"


Experience Hendrix presents unforgettable highlights from two star-studded tribute concerts on behalf of Jimi Hendrix, hailed by critics and fans alike as the greatest guitarist of all time. Filmed in San Diego and at the Paramount Theater in Hendrix's hometown of Seattle, these special, never-before-released performances feature legendary blues giants Buddy Guy and Hubert Sumlin coming together with Paul Rodgers, former Rolling Stones lead guitarist Mick Taylor and the newest generation of guitar heroes including Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Robert Randolph, Pearl Jam's Mike McCready, Kid Rock's Kenny Olson, and Vernon Reid to celebrate Jimi's legacy. Joining forces with these great artists are Mitch Mitchell and Billy Cox from the Jimi Hendrix Experience, as well as Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon from Double Trouble, the powerful rhythm section who served the late Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14029315
> 
> *Experience Hendrix DVD*



Looks great! Thanks for the info!










Btw, where can I find this one?


Sadly I just knew Buddy Miles is dead, RIP!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14029315
> 
> 
> This looks Iinteresting:
> 
> *Experience Hendrix DVD*
> 
> 
> Discs 1
> 
> Release Date Aug 05, 2008
> 
> Rating Not Rated
> 
> Running Time 99 Minutes
> 
> Additional Info Widescreen
> 
> Movie Details Color; Widescreen
> 
> 
> Keep Case
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Dolby Digital - English
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Behind The Scenes
> 
> Text/Photo Galleries:
> 
> Galleries - Artist Gallery
> 
> 
> TRACKS:
> 
> 1. Kenny Wayne Shepherd & Double Trouble - "Come On (Let The Good Times Roll)," "Voodoo Chile" and "I Don't Live Today"
> 
> 2. Kenny Wayne Shepherd & Double Trouble
> 
> Indigenous: "Hear My Train A Comin?"
> 
> 3. Living Colour: "Power Of Soul" and "Crosstown Traffic"
> 
> 4. Eric Gales: "Purple Haze"
> 
> 5. Hubert Sumlin, Jimmy D. Lane & Double Trouble: "Bleeding Heart" and "Killing Floor"
> 
> 6. Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox &?Andy Aledort: "Freedom"
> 
> 7. Paul Rodgers, Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox, Andy Aledort & Kenny Olson: "Stone Free"
> 
> 8. Buddy Guy, Andy Aledort & Double Trouble: "Hoochie Coochie Man"
> 
> 9. Buddy Guy, Hubert Sumlin, Andy Aledort & Double Trouble: "Five Long Years"
> 
> The Ensemble: "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)"
> 
> 10. Robert Randolph & Double Trouble: "Purple Haze"
> 
> 11. Mick Taylor & Indigenous: "Red House"
> 
> 12. Eric Gales, Billy Cox & Buddy Miles: "Foxey Lady"
> 
> 
> Experience Hendrix presents unforgettable highlights from two star-studded tribute concerts on behalf of Jimi Hendrix, hailed by critics and fans alike as the greatest guitarist of all time. Filmed in San Diego and at the Paramount Theater in Hendrix's hometown of Seattle, these special, never-before-released performances feature legendary blues giants Buddy Guy and Hubert Sumlin coming together with Paul Rodgers, former Rolling Stones lead guitarist Mick Taylor and the newest generation of guitar heroes including Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Robert Randolph, Pearl Jam's Mike McCready, Kid Rock's Kenny Olson, and Vernon Reid to celebrate Jimi's legacy. Joining forces with these great artists are Mitch Mitchell and Billy Cox from the Jimi Hendrix Experience, as well as Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon from Double Trouble, the powerful rhythm section who served the late Stevie Ray Vaughan.



I'll have to watch for that. It does sound nice.

Especially the guys from Double Trouble, Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon. I just watched the 2-DVD set of SRV and DT at Montreaux, 1982/1985. I was really pleased with it. For you Rock 'n Roll Historians out there, the 1982 show at Montraux was SRV's first show at the festival. Quite apparent very few people know who he is from the lack of crowd applause. And because of the nature of it being a Jazz Festival, they didn't want to hear any Texas Blues Band especially someone like SRV! The 'boos" from the crowd are easily heard and in a couple of instances the camera pans to the crowd showing the unhappy concert goers. Spring forward 3 years later to the 1985 performance on the second disc and it's completely different!! Everyone is in love with this guy and the band. The addition of keyboardist Reese Wynans to the band had just happened and had added another dimension to an already power house lineup. Highly recommended if you're a SRV fan.


-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Double Trouble is great!

BTW, I'd like to recomend this blues documentary, Kenny Wayne Shepherd and Double Trouble introducing very special blues musicians. Absolutely great!

10 Days Out... Blues From The Backroad (CD + DVD)


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14029315
> 
> 
> This looks Iinteresting:
> 
> *Experience Hendrix DVD*
> 
> 
> Discs 1
> 
> Release Date Aug 05, 2008
> 
> Rating Not Rated
> 
> Running Time 99 Minutes
> 
> Additional Info Widescreen
> 
> Movie Details Color; Widescreen
> 
> 
> Keep Case
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Dolby Digital - English
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Behind The Scenes
> 
> Text/Photo Galleries:
> 
> Galleries - Artist Gallery
> 
> 
> TRACKS:
> 
> 1. Kenny Wayne Shepherd & Double Trouble - "Come On (Let The Good Times Roll)," "Voodoo Chile" and "I Don't Live Today"
> 
> 2. Kenny Wayne Shepherd & Double Trouble
> 
> Indigenous: "Hear My Train A Comin?"
> 
> 3. Living Colour: "Power Of Soul" and "Crosstown Traffic"
> 
> 4. Eric Gales: "Purple Haze"
> 
> 5. Hubert Sumlin, Jimmy D. Lane & Double Trouble: "Bleeding Heart" and "Killing Floor"
> 
> 6. Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox &?Andy Aledort: "Freedom"
> 
> 7. Paul Rodgers, Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox, Andy Aledort & Kenny Olson: "Stone Free"
> 
> 8. Buddy Guy, Andy Aledort & Double Trouble: "Hoochie Coochie Man"
> 
> 9. Buddy Guy, Hubert Sumlin, Andy Aledort & Double Trouble: "Five Long Years"
> 
> The Ensemble: "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)"
> 
> 10. Robert Randolph & Double Trouble: "Purple Haze"
> 
> 11. Mick Taylor & Indigenous: "Red House"
> 
> 12. Eric Gales, Billy Cox & Buddy Miles: "Foxey Lady"
> 
> 
> Experience Hendrix presents unforgettable highlights from two star-studded tribute concerts on behalf of Jimi Hendrix, hailed by critics and fans alike as the greatest guitarist of all time. Filmed in San Diego and at the Paramount Theater in Hendrix's hometown of Seattle, these special, never-before-released performances feature legendary blues giants Buddy Guy and Hubert Sumlin coming together with Paul Rodgers, former Rolling Stones lead guitarist Mick Taylor and the newest generation of guitar heroes including Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Robert Randolph, Pearl Jam's Mike McCready, Kid Rock's Kenny Olson, and Vernon Reid to celebrate Jimi's legacy. Joining forces with these great artists are Mitch Mitchell and Billy Cox from the Jimi Hendrix Experience, as well as Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon from Double Trouble, the powerful rhythm section who served the late Stevie Ray Vaughan.



Buddy Guy doing Hendrix, this I gotta see.










Checked [Y]es


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14030388
> 
> 
> Looks great! Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, where can I find this one?
> 
> 
> Sadly I just knew Buddy Miles is dead, RIP!



CD Universe and Amazon have it on their websites.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/13792156
> 
> 
> just watched *Zappa Plays Zappa* Last night. One Word *WOW*!!
> 
> Greg



+1. This is a must-have for any rock concert fan. It's beyond me how any group of musicians can manage to learn this music, but they did it justice.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/14036518
> 
> 
> +1. This is a must-have for any rock concert fan. It's beyond me how any group of musicians can manage to learn this music, but they did it justice.



I checked them out on youtube and decided to pass. Why I can't remember. All I know is I passed on this title. Why is this a must-have? I'm open for suggestions. Maybe I need to look at this one again?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14035030
> 
> 
> CD Universe and Amazon have it on their websites.



Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Legairre

If any of you are Journey fans they have a new CD/DVD combo called revelation with a new singer named Arnel Pinida. Apparently he replaced Steve Algere who obviously replaced Steve Perry. If you think Steve Augeri sounded like Steve Perry you've got to here the new singer. He sounds even more lie Steve Perry.


I think the only place you can get the CD/DVD combo is Walmart (Journey has a deal with Walmart) and Journey's website Journeymusic.com. I think if you buy the it at other stores you only get the CD.


I picked it up last night at Walmart and you get two CDs and a DVD concert with 14 songs.


Here's a link and there's also links to click on and see a few videos of the concert. BTW you get the 2 CDs and DVD for under $12.00.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=9864208


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Legairre ...


So ... how is it? We dont need links so much as honest reviews


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/13995148
> 
> 
> Those things happen after 40 years.
> 
> 
> Look what's happened to Ian Gillan's voice within the last 8 years.
> 
> 
> Look at the backup singers Mick Jagger uses now. Still, that man is amazing on stage, still.



Forgot to mention this old guy









John Fogerty: The Long Road Home in Concert (2006)


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14061199
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention this old guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Fogerty: The Long Road Home in Concert (2006)




Good concert! Voice is in great shape! Seems to have a good time singing his tunes too. He was on tour with Johnny "Cougar" Mellencamp a couple summers ago.

Or was that last summer?? "The days pass by like grains of sand in a open hand..."


-t


PS Man I am losing the grey-matter..it was 2005!!


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14058902
> 
> 
> Legairre ...
> 
> 
> So ... how is it? We dont need links so much as honest reviews



The concert is excellent. Journey is very tight and didn't seem to miss a beat and the new singer has a voice that seems as strong and natural as Perry's. Steve Augeri always seemed to be straining to sound like Perry and that's probably why he had problems with his voice and couldn't continue. The new singer just seems very natural singing the Journey songs while sounding incredibly like Perry.


BTW you'll want to click on the link, if you want to see 5 or 6 of the clips from the concert DVD that comes with the CDs. Check them out and you'll see how the show is.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

*Steely Dan In Concert (2008)* on pre-order









Does anyone have more info about this concert? Looks promising!


----------



## Rammitinski

Looks good, as long as it's not that one they were showing on PBS a couple of years back where they're lip synching and faking playing.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14079178
> 
> 
> Looks good, as long as it's not that one they were showing on PBS a couple of years back where they're lip synching and faking playing.



Was that the "Two against Nature" TV special?


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14078691
> 
> *Steely Dan In Concert (2008)* on pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have more info about this concert? Looks promising!



Set List:


01 Green Earrings

02 Cousin Dupree

03 Bad Sneakers

04 Janie Runaway

05 Josie

06 Fm

07 Gaslighting Abbie

08 Black Friday

09 Babylon Sisters

10 Kid Charlemagne

11 Jack of Speed

12 Peg

13 What a Shame About Me

14 Pretzel Logic


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14082000
> 
> 
> Set List:
> 
> 
> 01 Green Earrings
> 
> 02 Cousin Dupree
> 
> 03 Bad Sneakers
> 
> 04 Janie Runaway
> 
> 05 Josie
> 
> 06 Fm
> 
> 07 Gaslighting Abbie
> 
> 08 Black Friday
> 
> 09 Babylon Sisters
> 
> 10 Kid Charlemagne
> 
> 11 Jack of Speed
> 
> 12 Peg
> 
> 13 What a Shame About Me
> 
> 14 Pretzel Logic



Nice but not my favorities


----------



## kevin j

Same traclisting as the Two Against Nature live dvd[probably a repackaging of that disc].


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14081635
> 
> 
> Was that the "Two against Nature" TV special?
> 
> 
> -t



I believe so. Great sound and very entertaining and all, but they were at least half-faking the songs.


Many people probably never even noticed, but to someone with a trained enough eye....


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14084696
> 
> 
> Nice but not my favorities



I agree. Considering they're probably my favorite band (duo), I like everything. But many of my favorites likely wouldn't even show up on any commercial release.


Same way with all of their "Best of" CD's. They're mainly just the hits and the high airplay songs.


Well, I shouldn't really say I like _everything_ they do that much. I don't even own those last two albums. Not bad or anything - just really pales compared to the older stuff.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/14085077
> 
> 
> Same traclisting as the Two Against Nature live dvd[probably a repackaging of that disc].



"Two Against Nature - Plush TV" had these gross camera angles, nobody wants to watch Walter Fagen sing from 4 feet away for 2 hours .... yuck! I felt like a dentist.


If you buy it, just turn off the video, the audio is pretty good


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14090481
> 
> 
> "Two Against Nature - Plush TV" had these gross camera angles, nobody wants to watch Walter Fagen sing from 4 feet away for 2 hours .... yuck! I felt like a dentist.
> 
> 
> If you buy it, just turn off the video, the audio is pretty good



Exactly. I was wondering when he was gonna start neighing. Wasn't the PQ sort of artificially softened, too?


(Think you meant _Donald_ Fagen - Walter Becker's the other one.)


----------



## vision-master

I've run out of material. I'm waiting for ZZ Top live, otherwise I'm clueless.


----------



## Artslinger













The Very Best of Billy Idol: Idolize Yourself (CD/DVD)

released on June 24, 2008


Product Description

Deluxe CD/DVD Edition contains 16 classic Billy Idol tracks plus 2 brand new tracks: John Wayne and New Future Weapon. The DVD includes all 13 classic Idol videos never commercially available before: White Wedding, Rebel Yell, Cradle of Love (Billy only version), Hot In The City (uncensored) and L.A. Woman and more.



CD Disc: 1

1. Dancing With Myself

2. Hot In The City

3. White Wedding Part 1

4. Rebel Yell

5. Eyes Without A Face

6. Flesh For Fantasy

7. Catch My Fall

8. To Be A Lover

9. Don't Need A Gun

10. Sweet Sixteen

11. Mony, Mony (Live)

12. Cradle Of Love

13. L.A. Woman

14. Shock To The System

15. Speed

16. World Comin' Down

17. John Wayne - new exclusive track

18. New Future Weapon - new exclusive track



DVD Disc: 2

1. Dancing With Myself

2. Hot In The City (Uncensored Version) - previously unreleased

3. White Wedding, Part 1

4. Rebel Yell

5. Eyes Without A Face

6. Flesh For Fantasy

7. Catch My Fall

8. To Be A Lover

9. Don't Need A Gun

10. Sweet Sixteen

11. Mony, Mony (Live)

12. Cradle Of Love (Extended Billy Idol Only Version) - previously unreleased

13. L.A. Woman


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14107754
> 
> 
> I've run out of material. I'm waiting for ZZ Top live, otherwise I'm clueless.



Even though you don't have to wait any longer, you might want to check out Ted Nugent - Sweden Rocks.


PQ - 3/10 - Uncle Ted should be ashamed of himself for releasing a 4X3 dvd in this day & age. The other problems were probably beyond his control (filmed outdoors, during the day).

Camera Work & Editing - 2/10 - Lots of inexplicable shots & angles. We get to watch the bass player walk away from the camera while the Nuge is soloing, we also get lots of shots of the back of the stage monitors and the ceiling of the stage.

SQ - 7/10 - Pretty good, full sound (especially for a trio).

Performance & Setlist - 9/10 - Ted scorches, the rhythm section is tight & talented, most of your favorites are played and the political rhetoric is kept to a minimum.


Overall rating - 8/10 - great performance trumps poor video choices. A definite keeper.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13705550
> 
> *ZZ Top - Live From Texas* on pre-order



Got this today. I'm very disappointed because the AQ is not so good. This could have been a killer concert DVD.










Ed


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14154095
> 
> 
> Got this today. I'm very disappointed because the AQ is not so good. This could have been a killer concert DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Ed,


I take it the AQ is compressed?


How about PQ?


-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14154095
> 
> 
> Got this today. I'm very disappointed because the AQ is not so good. This could have been a killer concert DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



BD or DVD ?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14154095
> 
> 
> Got this today. I'm very disappointed because the AQ is not so good. This could have been a killer concert DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



The AQ is great in stereo. 5.1 or DTS didn't sound so good. Now, I can run this title with old school 2 channel audio, so that's what I did. ZZ Top sounded spot on then.










Sometimes less is more (better).........


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea with all these fancy audio formats, old fashioned stereo PCM often is superior ...


----------



## vision-master

Surround sound seemed muddled. Finally I gave up and went 2 channel with old school thumpers, way better.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14155573
> 
> 
> Ed,
> 
> 
> I take it the AQ is compressed?
> 
> 
> How about PQ?
> 
> 
> -t



Yes the sound is compressed, but many other aspects of the audio are also bad.


The PQ is quite good but either some camera shots or maybe the whole thing is at either 24 or 30 fps and has the "film" look. I don't like that.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14155601
> 
> 
> BD or DVD ?



I got the DVD. But if you are eluding to lossless audio on BD I don't think it matters in this case. The audio recording/engineer is bad and the damage is done before encoding and storing.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14156376
> 
> 
> Yea with all these fancy audio formats, old fashioned stereo PCM often is superior ...



I think that the stereo is DD 2.0, not PCM.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14156350
> 
> 
> The AQ is great in stereo. 5.1 or DTS didn't sound so good. Now, I can run this title with old school 2 channel audio, so that's what I did. ZZ Top sounded spot on then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes less is more (better).........



I tried all 3 audio formats. But with the stereo I applied PL IIx and didn't try just 2 speakers.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14157128
> 
> 
> I tried all 3 audio formats. But with the stereo I applied PL IIx and didn't try just 2 speakers.
> 
> 
> Ed



ZZ Top Live:


I selected DD 2.0. run through a _Dolby Analog Receiver_ with _Stereo Speakers_ (not surround sound) and the title sounds great!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14171599
> 
> 
> ZZ Top Live:
> 
> 
> I selected DD 2.0. run through a _Dolby Analog Receiver_ with _Stereo Speakers_ (not surround sound) and the title sounds great!



What's a "Dolby Analog Reciever"?


Although I haven't listened in stereo yet, I find it hard to believe that it will sound good if damage such as dynamic compression and badly equalized vocals/instuments, has been done.


Ed


----------



## ion-man

First off I'd like to say thanks to the recommendations here I've vastly expanded my musical arsenal and become aware alot of albums I either completely forgot about (Genesis, John Mayer) or probably wouldn't have given a shot (Steve Miller Band).

What I'd like to know is if any of you guys have any recommendations for headphones that you use either for listening to music or watching tv to appease the wife?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14172746
> 
> 
> What's a "Dolby Analog Reciever"?
> 
> 
> Although I haven't listened in stereo yet, I find it hard to believe that it will sound good if damage such as dynamic compression and badly equalized vocals/instuments, has been done.
> 
> 
> Ed



Here tis.



> Quote:
> Dolby Stereo (also known as Dolby Analog): original analog optical technology developed for 35 mm prints and is encoded with four sound channels: Left/Center/Right (which are located behind the screen) and Surround (which is heard over speakers on the sides and rear of the theatre) for ambient sound and special effects. This technology also employs A-type or SR-type noise reduction, listed above with regards to analog cassette tapes. See also Dolby Surround


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14175139
> 
> 
> Here tis.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Dolby Stereo (also known as Dolby Analog): original analog optical technology developed for 35 mm prints and is encoded with four sound channels: Left/Center/Right (which are located behind the screen) and Surround (which is heard over speakers on the sides and rear of the theatre) for ambient sound and special effects. This technology also employs A-type or SR-type noise reduction, listed above with regards to analog cassette tapes. See also Dolby Surround
Click to expand...


Wow. That must be ancient. Sounds like the original Dolby Pro Logic definition. Is that what you really mean? Doesn't make sense.


So what are you saying? You're not listening in stereo but applying Dolby PL (which is way worse than PL II).


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14177151
> 
> 
> Wow. That must be ancient. Sounds like the original Dolby Pro Logic definition. Is that what you really mean? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> So what are you saying? You're not listening in stereo but applying Dolby PL (which is way worse than PL II).
> 
> 
> Ed



Most of the time I use headphones. This ancient tech is the best sounding for headphones. 7.1 sounds real bad.


When down-mixing the Dolby stereo digital 5.1 or dts 5.1 signal to play back over two front loudspeakers it does contain the stereo surround signal that can be detected within the mix also the LFE.1 is there as well.


an yes I do have a nice 7.1 receiver, but headphones (for me) sound better thru the old Dolby Analog.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

OK, the multi-channel is bad, but what about the artistic performance?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14178160
> 
> 
> OK, the multi-channel is bad, but what about the artistic performance?



It's a nice concert with great video, if you like ZZ Top - buy it. No, it's not a production like the Stones or Pink Floyd, just a little ol band from Texas.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14178199
> 
> 
> It's a nice concert with great video, if you like ZZ Top - buy it. No, it's not a production like the Stones or Pink Floyd, just a little ol band from Texas.



Absolutely! I really did not wait for a big production, but I was waiting to hear that guys doing his best, mainly Gibbons playing the blues. Whatever! I will take it anyway! Thank you again!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14178510
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I really did not wait for a big production, but I was waiting to hear that guys doing his best, mainly Gibbons playing the blues. Whatever! I will take it anyway! Thank you again!



I like it, being a big fan for over 30 years. Would have been nice to have a good concert of them in their prime, but I still think they sound good ......, the performance had a nice groove to it, and the Rev Willy G played some nice blues as well. Don't know why, way it was encoded I guess, but I agree with the other posters, the stereo track is much fuller and robust than the 5.1tracks. But you know, it's a 3 piece rock group, so stereo ain't so bad









I think the picture quality is great BTW.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14178574
> 
> 
> I like it, being a big fan for over 30 years. Would have been nice to have a good concert of them in their prime, but I still think they sound good ......, the performance had a nice groove to it, and the Rev Willy G played some nice blues as well. Don't know why, way it was encoded I guess, but I agree with the other posters, the stereo track is much fuller and robust than the 5.1tracks. But you know, it's a 3 piece rock group, so stereo ain't so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the picture quality is great BTW.
> 
> 
> John



ZZ Top in stereo, how depressing.


I think it's time to throw out my vinyl collection and TT too!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14178748
> 
> 
> ZZ Top in stereo, how depressing.
> 
> 
> I think it's time to throw out my vinyl collection and TT too!



Good for you! I need to buy 2 new speakers.


----------



## kevin j

Genesis-When In Rome......good pq great sq.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/14181501
> 
> 
> Genesis-When In Rome......good pq great sq.



I read a pro review that said this was very good. How is the performance? Not "too old to rock"? I would expect that class of musician still kicks butt!


John


----------



## kevin j

The performance is not bad but Phil Collins voice has sounded better[not aging well]......though i'd still say get it[any Genesis is better than no Genesis imho].


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/14183918
> 
> 
> The performance is not bad but Phil Collins voice has sounded better[not aging well].




That is what I was afraid of hearing


----------



## The Wraith

It may have already been suggested, but Josh Groban's "Awake Live" is a very good disc. It has great picture quality and awesome sound! I can't stop watching it!!!


----------



## sptrout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Wraith* /forum/post/14185011
> 
> 
> It may have already been suggested, but Josh Groban's "Awake Live" is a very good disc. It has great picture quality and awesome sound! I can't stop watching it!!!



I agree that it is a good disk, and we saw the concert when he was here in Houston. However, have you noticed that if you play the 5.1 audio track that Josh's voice stays in the left & right channels just like if it was a stereo recording? The only thing that I could hear in the center speaker was the drums. I have several concert DVDs and Blu-rays and I have never noticed a 5.1 concert mixed that way.


----------



## The Wraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sptrout* /forum/post/14185497
> 
> 
> I agree that it is a good disk, and we saw the concert when he was here in Houston. However, have you noticed that if you play the 5.1 audio track that Josh's voice stays in the left & right channels just like if it was a stereo recording? The only thing that I could hear in the center speaker was the drums. I have several concert DVDs and Blu-rays and I have never noticed a 5.1 concert mixed that way.




I've heard a couple of concert dvd's that did that too. I'm not sure why they do that.










Most of the time I just listen to it in 2.1 anyway.


----------



## vision-master

Not new - but good! Some pretty advanced films from the 60's.


----------



## toobwacky

This title may have already been mentioned, but *Pet Sounds Live in London* is a stunning achievement. Thankfully, no attempt was made to improve upon perfection, as these live versions are very faithful renditions of the Pet Sounds sonic tapestry. The musicians are fantastic and they obviously revere and have a great deal of affection for the epic album they are recreating. It is a thrill to see this masterpiece performed live and I wish the concert had been longer. Yes, I know the title is *Pet Sounds Live in London*, but surely other classics such as The Warmth of the Sun, California Girls and In My Room would have fit in stylistically and could have been included as an encore or bonus material. Nevertheless, this concert superbly conveys the inspired genius that is Pet Sounds and I’m confident any music fan will appreciate and thoroughly enjoy this DVD.


----------



## TBert

Can anyone tell me where to find the Genesis "When in Rome" dvd in Houston?

I have been to two different WalMart stores (what a zoo) and the people in dvd section had no clue who Genesis was much less anything about the disc.


I'm not a member of Sam's Club, so I guess that source is out of the question.


Whoever in the Genesis marketing group came up with the idea to cut a deal with Walmart ought to have their azz kicked.


Thanks,

TBert


----------



## eganov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ion-man* /forum/post/14174528
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know is if any of you guys have any recommendations for headphones that you use either for listening to music or watching tv to appease the wife?



The classic Sony MDR-V6.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/14205037
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find the Genesis "When in Rome" dvd in Houston?



You can mail order it from Walmart and shipping is relatively low.


Ed


----------



## WestCoastD

Diana Krall "Live In Paris"- killer concert, excellent cinematography, excellent audio capture and playback.
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinf...33&style=movie 


Chick Corea "Live In Barcelona"- very good video production, excellent audio mix. But absolutely beautifully executed music by some of the best musicians on the planet (seriously). And, to top it off, two world-renowned flamenco dancers perform to Corea's compositions. Absolutely georgeous concert hall.
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinf...80&style=movie


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14218832
> 
> 
> Chick Corea "Live In Barcelona"- very good video production, excellent audio mix. But absolutely beautifully executed music by some of the best musicians on the planet (seriously). And, to top it off, two world-renowned flamenco dancers perform to Corea's compositions. Absolutely georgeous concert hall.




Eeek its full frame ... I will have to find it used then










Those are technically excellent musicians ... but have they written a masterpiece is the other question .... hmmm.


----------



## Rammitinski

Some of the Return to Forever and earlier solo stuff of the members are what I'd definitely call classics - maybe even masterpieces - of their genre, anyway. But since then I don't think anything Corea's done has been anything more than good jazz - or whatever it is he's doing at any given time.


Depends on which stuff he's doing and how he does it, I guess.


As far as Krall, has she ever even written anything herself? (Even if she was credited with anything, I'd suspect her husband probably secretly did it.)


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14221875
> 
> 
> Some of the Return to Forever and earlier solo stuff of the members are what I'd definitely call classics - maybe even masterpieces - of their genre, anyway. But since then I don't think anything Corea's done has been anything more than good jazz - or whatever it is he's doing at any given time.
> 
> 
> Depends on which stuff he's doing and how he does it, I guess.
> 
> 
> As far as Krall, has she ever even written anything herself? (Even if she was credited with anything, I'd suspect her husband probably secretly did it.)



At the risk of creating an argument, I'd say that being able to write a great tune is wonderful but being able to give it your own interpretation and have your audience relate to it is what counts.


For instance...I never knew anything about Dianna Krall until I read about her here. (Gotten a decent share of winners from this thread!!) Took a shot at renting her Paris concert and I was hooked by her voice and delivery and style an her playing. To be honest I never looked to see if she wrote the tunes. Didn't matter to me.


If E.C. is her ghost writer, she couldn't have picked better.


Happy 4th!

-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/13705550
> 
> *ZZ Top - Live From Texas* on pre-order



Well, just got it









Agreed about the poor mix channel, but about the performance I must say: WOW! Only 10 bucks for that?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14224387
> 
> 
> Well, just got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about the poor mix channel, but about the performance I must say: WOW! Only 10 bucks for that?



Yea, they're a little past their prime, but they get a groove going and don't let up, I like it. I played it in stereo cranked on my system and it sounded pretty good actually. The Reverend has always been one of my favorite guitarists!


John


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14221798
> 
> 
> Eeek its full frame ... I will have to find it used then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are technically excellent musicians ... but have they written a masterpiece is the other question .... hmmm.



The "other question" is not one I dwell on too long in assessing performances. To check off the list those who have written no "masterpieces" or anything even close would eliminate the likes of genius performers such as Luciano Pavoratti, Patsy Cline, Andrés Segovia, Frank Sinatra, Allison Krauss, Arturo Rubenstein, Nat King Cole, Satchmo, and any number of their equals and lesser lights. Writing music is to be prized, maybe above other musical gifts, but is not a criteria I would recommend as the end all and be all of evaluating the performers of it.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14221798
> 
> 
> but have they written a masterpiece is the other question .......



yes, Chick corea is one of the best composers of our time, period. He has one of the most diverse and extensive bodies of work. He has several masterpiece's to his credit, including- "My Spanish Heart". With the group Return Tp Forever the title "Romantic Warrior" is considered a masterpiece as well, just to name a few. Just check out the video and try to [not] enjoy it











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some of the Return to Forever and earlier solo stuff of the members are what I'd definitely call classics - maybe even masterpieces - of their genre, anyway. But since then I don't think anything Corea's done has been anything more than good jazz - or whatever it is he's doing at any given time.
> 
> Depends on which stuff he's doing and how he does it, I guess........



Chick Corea is very involved in various group situations, including- Touchstone, Origin, Return To Forver (currently on tour), Electrik Band, Quartet w/Gary Burton, and more (actually I don't know how he does it.).


I just caught the Return To Forever "Reunion Tour" at the Universal Amphitheater (now known as Gibson Theater), on June 13. They were introduced by Kareem Abdul Jabbar. This was one of the best "live" performances I've ever seen.......apparently this tour has received major response by concert goers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as Krall, has she ever even written anything herself? (Even if she was credited with anything, I'd suspect her husband probably secretly did it.)
> 
> .......



just watch the video and try to [not] to enjoy it







Also, catch her "live" and try not to walk away happy


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14225246
> 
> 
> yes, Chick corea is one of the best composers of our time, period. He has one of the most diverse and extensive bodies of work. He has several masterpiece's to his credit, including- "My Spanish Heart". With the group Return Tp Forever the title "Romantic Warrior" is considered a masterpiece as well, just to name a few. Just check out the video and try to [not] enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick Corea is very involved in various group situations, including- Touchstone, Origin, Return To Forver (currently on tour), Electrik Band, Quartet w/Gary Burton, and more (actually I don't know how he does it.).
> 
> 
> I just caught the Return To Forever "Reunion Tour" at the Universal Amphitheater (now known as Gibson Theater), on June 13. They were introduced by Kareem Abdul Jabbar. This was one of the best "live" performances I've ever seen.......apparently this tour has received major response by concert goers.
> 
> 
> just watch the video and try to [not] to enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, catch her "live" and try not to walk away happy




"I just caught the Return To Forever "Reunion Tour" at the Universal Amphitheater (now known as Gibson Theater), on June 13."


Man I would love to see this reunion tour!! I played guitar in two fusion bands in the late '70's through early/mid '80's. RTF were a favorite of mine, as were the works of Stanley, Al, and Lenny White. "Venusian Summer", and "The Adventures of Astral Pirates", by Lenny White, still stand the test of time in my opinion. I have both on CD, kinda hard to find, but they are still available I believe. You guys into rock and screaming guitar would like them IMO.


John


----------



## Rammitinski

I would've loved to see RTF. I wouldn't expect them to still be anything less than jaw-dropping.


As far as Krall, it's not that I don't "like" her. She's good at what she does. I think some people overrate her a bit at times though, possibly because of her looks (or legs, maybe). I will say that her voice could certainly be a little less "mannish" for my tastes. (Or deep, throaty or husky - whichever description you prefer.)


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14225883
> 
> 
> As far as Krall, I think some people overrate her a bit at times though, possibly because of her looks



To be honest, I think the same exact thing sometimes (I often wonder if she thinks the same thing as well- seriously). Especially when considering many other very established female jazz musicians, including Dianne Reeves, one of the most beautiful, powerful, dynamic, and talented voices out there.
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=7640603 


But Diana Krall is something else to see perform, she's one very good pianist. She works with a top-notch supporting cast in which she collaborates in arrangements of compositions. I happened to really like her sort of "husky" voice (even before I knew who she was, and what she looked like), it's beautiful and clear. And she does have some beautiful long legs










I've seen just about every major jazz performer, as I attend many major shows and festivals, Diana Krall is one of the best..........Get the "Live In Paris" video- please!


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14225368
> 
> 
> Man I would love to see this reunion tour!!



by the way, Return To Forever played many of the famous compositions from "Romantic Warrior", "No Mystery" and "Where Have I Known You Before?"................And, like many of the reviews have commented, they played this material even better.


When they first came on they broke into the song "Sorcerer" (from Romantic Warrior), they would maintain the theme of the song, but, at different points, they added new arrangements that were so beautiful! You would just get goose-bumps, and the crowd just oooohed and aaaaahhhed


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14226445
> 
> 
> by the way, Return To Forever played many of the famous compositions from "Romantic Warrior", "No Mystery" and "Where Have I Known You Before?"................And, like many of the reviews have commented, they played this material even better.
> 
> 
> When they first came on they broke into the song "Sorcerer" (from Romantic Warrior), they would maintain the theme of the song, but, at different points, they added new arrangements that were so beautiful! You would just get goose-bumps, and the crowd just oooohed and aaaaahhhed



"smiles", brings back great memories. The first fusion band I played in did a poor cover of "Vulcan Worlds" from the "Where Have I Known You Before" album.


John


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14225883
> 
> 
> I would've loved to see RTF. I wouldn't expect them to still be anything less than jaw-dropping.
> 
> 
> As far as Krall, it's not that I don't "like" her. She's good at what she does. I think some people overrate her a bit at times though, possibly because of her looks (or legs, maybe). I will say that her voice could certainly be a little less "mannish" for my tastes. (Or deep, throaty or husky - whichever description you prefer.)



Ahhh...see I like her "smokey" voice!


Just shows how everyone's tastes are different. Nothing wrong in that.


-t


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14226345
> 
> 
> ...Diana Krall is one of the best..........Get the "Live In Paris" video- please!



This thread has been running so long it is not reasonable for people to read the entire thing, but early on Diana Krall: Live, In Paris was probably the #1 mentioned DVD setting The Standard technically speaking, and many, like me, love the performance as well. Now, it is only one of several at the top of the heap for both sound & video, but it still holds up superbly, I think, even if her artistry doesn't move you.


There have been several sub-threads here that attempt to pick out the best of the best performance DVDs among the several criteria.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/14224966
> 
> 
> Writing music is to be prized, maybe above other musical gifts, but is not a criteria I would recommend as the end all and be all of evaluating the performers of it.



See, too me, the writing is far more important, although they have to be able to superbly play their own music.

Being good players is fine though ... I just found a lot of those fusion bands wrote overly complex, gratuitous compositions.


Diane Krall live in Paris sounds great, but shes a good example of my point. Those "Jazz Standards" she sings just sound lame to me, although they are performed exquisitely.


I would rather listen to Sarah Mclaughlin or Jewel perform their own, superior songs.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14228472
> 
> 
> I just found a lot of those fusion bands wrote overly complex, gratuitous compositions.



Ah, you just weren't in the right frame of mind.










Really though, "Celebration Suite" was long, but structured and not too complex. And how could you find fault with something like DiMeola's "Elegant Gypsy Suite"?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14228503
> 
> 
> Ah, you just weren't in the right frame of mind.



I tried I tried









I bought dozens of fusion albums: Al Dimeola, Jeff Beck, Stanley Clark, I even had a copy of Romantic Warrior...


And actually your right ... Al Dimeola did put together some tight albums.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14228472
> 
> 
> I would rather listen to Sarah Mclaughlin or Jewel perform their own, superior songs.



I like Sarah as well Jewel, they are great singers/composers, however, you can't really compare them to Diana Krall. Maybe Sarah can be paralleled to Diana Krall somewhat in that they both share some significant Joni Mitchell influence.


But you have to be very talented to produce the standards in the way that Krall has done, you have to "own" the music, and that's what she has done. She has re-created it in her own form, she makes it look easy.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14228472
> 
> 
> I just found a lot of those fusion bands wrote overly complex, gratuitous compositions



Return To Forever, Jean Luc Ponty, John McLaughlin all wrote and played very soulful music, not just technical complex. Just listen to the songs "No Mystery", "Romantic Warrior", or "New York On My Mind"..........


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Jean Luc Ponty was doing this annoying music back then, I guess people listened to it, but I couldnt stand it for more than about 60 seconds:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfbQs1ziTas 



John McLaughlin I consider the best guitarist that ever lived, technically....

... but man I thought his albums sucked when taken as a whole (individual compositions were sometimes ok).


----------



## gps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14228914
> 
> 
> Jean Luc Ponty was doing this annoying music back then, I guess people listened to it, but I couldnt stand it for more than about 60 second
> 
> 
> 
> John McLaughlin I consider the best guitarist that ever lived, technically....
> 
> ... but man I thought his albums sucked when taken as a whole (individual compositions were sometimes ok).



Hi John,

Of course your entitled to your opinion, but it is obvious, you are not a musican. Most musicans not only respect Ponty and McLaughlin, but enjoy their music. I find their music not only enjoyable but cerebral. To each his own I guess!!


----------



## ion-man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eganov* /forum/post/14205219
> 
> 
> The classic Sony MDR-V6.



Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14228914
> 
> 
> John McLaughlin I consider the best guitarist that ever lived, technically...... but man I thought his albums sucked when taken as a whole (individual compositions were sometimes ok)



man, you need to see, or have seen, these guys in person, you would have a completely different take, and a better understanding of their music...........nothing like being "in' the music


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14228914
> 
> 
> Jean Luc Ponty was doing this annoying music back then, I guess people listened to it, but I couldnt stand it for more than about 60 seconds:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfbQs1ziTas



No, no, man. That was later on. He even totally lost me by that point. All his best stuff came before that. It was on the Atlantic Label. I don't even have any desire to own any of his albums after the Atlantic years. In fact, his general popularity took a pretty big nosedive after that - at least compared to what it was during it's peak.


You might not like the older stuff anyway, but it was much more musical than that. He had a full band with harder, great Fusion musicians, and a lot of it jammed. The slower stuff had melody and soul. After that, he developed some kind of infatuation with sequencers and just started doing a lot of boring, repetitive stuff with not much in the way of melody and very few chord changes. Mostly synths, with some of his electric violin overlayed over it, but rarely any guitars or drums - or at least they were kept in the background or just sort of blended in. Certainly no more jamming. I've heard a few songs from then that were just OK, but most of it went in one ear and out the other.


If someone who might not be particularly crazy about hard-core Fusion wanted to check out one of his Atlantic albums, I'd probably recommend "Aurora" or "A Taste For Passion".


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14233521
> 
> 
> No, no, man. That was later on. He even totally lost me by that point. All his best stuff came before that. It was on the Atlantic Label. I don't even have any desire to own any of his albums after the Atlantic years.
> 
> 
> You might not like the older stuff anyway, but it was much more musical than that. He had a full band, and a lot of it jammed. The slower stuff had melody and soul. After that, he developed some kind of infatuation with sequencers and just started doing a lot of boring, repetitive stuff with no melody and very few chord changes. Mostly synths, and rarely any guitars or drums. I've heard a few songs from then that were just OK, but I wouldn't ever buy any of it.



"Imaginary Voyage" ......... New Country still gets me cranking










John


----------



## Rammitinski

Yep. A lot of great, classic, very catchy stuff there. The kind of stuff that sticks in your head all day.


I liked everything he did back then enormously, but as far as the opening songs went, I was probably more of a "Puppet's Dance" kind of guy.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14233621
> 
> 
> Yep. A lot of great, classic, very catchy stuff there. The kind of stuff that sticks in your head all day.
> 
> 
> I liked everything he did back then enormously, but as far as the opening songs went, I was probably more of a "Puppet's Dance" kind of guy.



I liked "Cosmic Messenger", and "A Taste for Passion", although many thought the latter was too commercial. Great stuff, the Atlantic years!


John

PS: a lot of people were unaware he was also in Frank Zappa's band, and played on "Apostrophe"


----------



## Rammitinski

I liked "Passion" a lot, too. Probably even more than "Voyage" or "Ocean" as a whole.


Sure, it ain't no "Cosmic Messenger", but what is? That's his best and arguably one of the Top 10 Fusion albums ever recorded.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14233638
> 
> 
> I liked "Passion" a lot, too. Probably even more than "Voyage" or "Ocean" as a whole.
> 
> 
> Sure, it ain't no "Cosmic Messenger", but what is? That's his best and arguably one of the Top 10 Fusion albums ever recorded.



"Cosmic Messenger"...... Peter Maunu on Guitar, he also played on Billy Cobhams "Magic" album, a classic IMO, right behind "Spectrum"!


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14231192
> 
> 
> man, you need to see, or have seen, these guys in person, you would have a completely different take, and a better understanding of their music...........nothing like being "in' the music



I took my Mom and Girlfriend to see him play with Al Dimeola and Paco Delucia, on *The Trio* tour, oh around '82. Phenomenal Show, no doubt!


The recording from that tour is available on SACD and some other formats right?


I really only have trouble with his original recordings, which seem weak in comparison with his technical brilliance.


Ive seen lots of fusion shows, dont get me wrong, just watching these people play is amazing.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14233521
> 
> 
> All his best stuff came before that. It was on the Atlantic Label



you're probably right- ie. "Aurora", "Enigmatic Ocean", "Imaginary Voyage", "Cosmic Messenger"......



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14233521
> 
> 
> I don't even have any desire to own any of his albums after the Atlantic years



I think one of Jean-Luc Ponty's later album's, "StoryTelling" (on Columbia), was one of his all time best, seriously! Check it out:
http://www.connollyco.com/discograph...telling_hi.jpg 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14233521
> 
> 
> In fact, his general popularity took a pretty big nosedive after that - at least compared to what it was during it's peak



actually Mr. Ponty is quite diverse, he was an acclaimed classical artist in europe and in the states before he became known for his jazz-rock-fusion stuff. But, in recent years he's done a few "mixed" tours playing with a variety of artists (in an acoustic setting) including- Stanley Clarke, Bela Fleck, various african artists, and others. I got to see a show just two years back with Jean Luc Ponty, Stanley Clarke and Bela Fleck, it was killer! They all played absolutely beautifully!


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14233872
> 
> 
> The recording from that tour is available on SACD and some other formats right?



isn't that the famous "Friday Night In San Francisco" Tour? that was one of the best...........


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14239040
> 
> 
> isn't that the famous "Friday Night In San Francisco" Tour? that was one of the best...........



Yep and Steve Morse opened up for them. This was at the Wax Museum in Washington DC, an awesome, short lived, concert venue.


Steve joined them at one point, and tried to keep up with them, but couldn't quite hang ....


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14238959
> 
> 
> Actually Mr. Ponty is quite diverse, he was an acclaimed classical artist in europe and in the states before he became known for his jazz-rock-fusion stuff.



What I heard of his daughter's album a few years back didn't sound too bad, either.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14154095
> 
> 
> Got this today. I'm very disappointed because the AQ is not so good. This could have been a killer concert DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



I finally got around to picking up the SD DVD version of this ZZ Top concert.


The PQ was pretty darn good on this DVD. The concert started a little slow but picked on the last third, still good music throughout.


Now the bad news and it is huge, like many have commented the 5.1 mix on this SUCKS! The only thing saving me from throwing this in the trash was to 2.0 mix. The 5.1 is almost unlistenable, after awhile it was giving me a headache. The problem is not so much the guitar, drums or even crowd noise, it was the vocals. For some reason the idiot that mixed this mess has the lead vocals coming out the right and the center channel which is not all bad, unfortunately he has the channels out of phase which creates a nice distracting echo effect. Not only does it sound horrible it kills the tightness of the band and makes the lead vocals weak. How a professional sound person could mix such a mess is beyond me. This fool should be fired from ever doing sound again, he ruined a once in a lifetime experience with his crap mix.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14242845
> 
> 
> . . .the lead vocals coming out the right and the center channel which is not all bad, unfortunately he has the channels out of phase . . .



Art,


Is it just the vocals out-of-phase with the rest of the audio OK, or all audio between the R & C is out-of phase? If the latter then one could simple reverse the speaker connections on the channel that is out-of-phase. But I suspect you are saying the former.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14244103
> 
> 
> Art,
> 
> 
> Is it just the vocals out-of-phase with the rest of the audio OK, or all audio between the R & C is out-of phase? If the latter then one could simple reverse the speaker connections on the channel that is out-of-phase. But I suspect you are saying the former.
> 
> 
> Ed



If it isn't a mastering goof up then it is more than likely the way this sound engineer wanted Billy Gibbons vocals mixed. It took my a couple of listenings to determine what was wrong with this 5.1 mix. I think he was going after some kind of echo effect to make it sound live, but he failed miserably. I have read many reviews that have said the 5.1 mix is bad, you would think with all the money and time put into this project this goof up would have been taken care of.


----------



## Artslinger

Here a couple a reviews I found on a quick google search on the bad audio mix. They should remix this piece of crap and replace our copies for free. Come on how hard can it be to mix a three piece frickn' band, just goes to show how screwed up the music industry is.

http://www.dvdmg.com/zztoplivefromtexas.shtml 


Audio quality sounded decent but unexceptional. Vocals showed too much echo and portrayed a moderately distant sound. They still came across as acceptably accurate, but they lacked the natural tones I’d like. Midrange dominated the piece and dynamics seemed only moderately good. Though most high-end material was fairly clear and well rendered, bass response was adequate but no better. Low-end seemed somewhat lacking, and I didn’t get the sense of warmth from the track that I expected. I’ve heard worse, but I’ve also heard better.

http://www.audaud.com/article.php?ArticleID=4366 


I tried all three sound options repeatedly, and while the surround options offered a truly immersive experience, with a good mixture of band versus crowd noise, the vocals and guitar solos seemed a bit muted. Switching to the PCM stereo option seemed to clear the congestion somewhat, but then you lose the immersive quality of the otherwise excellent DTS HD Master Audio 5.1 mix. I really monkeyed about with this quite a bit, even attempting to increase the center channel level significantly to try and compensate for the poor mix, but got very little improvement. It just seemed that the vocals and Billy Gibbons’ guitar were more than a little recessed in the mix.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14241582
> 
> 
> What I heard of his daughter's album a few years back didn't sound too bad, either.



very interesting, did'nt know he had a daughter............


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14240673
> 
> 
> This was an awesome concert....



speaking of concerts, here are a few shots of Stevie Wonder concert at the Hollywood Bowl last night..............


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14246203
> 
> 
> very interesting, did'nt know he had a daughter............



Yeah - Clara.


She's a pianist.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14228914
> 
> 
> John McLaughlin I consider the best guitarist that ever lived



I feel the same, and this is because of his beautiful compositions as well as his stratospheric playing. Although I think a few others could be close- ie. Pat Metheny, Al DiMeola, John Scofield, Mike Stern, etc.,...It's so very hard to break new ground in guitar playing, so many guitar players, but not too many are exceptional composers.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/14256749
> 
> 
> I feel the same, and this is because of his beautiful compositions as well as his stratospheric playing. Although I think a few others could be close- ie. Pat Metheny, Al DiMeola, John Scofield, Mike Stern, etc.,...It's so very hard to break new ground in guitar playing, so many guitar players, but not too many are exceptional composers.



"John McLaughlin I consider the best guitarist that ever lived"


To each his own, but Mr. Mclaughlin was WAY too frantic for me. A brilliant composer and great guitarist, but just too frantic. Now Mike Stern.......... this guy has soul. He doesn't just say something with his playing and solos, but he does so with a "feel" that is so blues inspired, while crafting a line that is complex and deep.


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14257578
> 
> 
> "John McLaughlin I consider the best guitarist that ever lived"
> 
> 
> To each his own, but Mr. Mclaughlin was WAY too frantic for me. A brilliant composer and great guitarist, but just too frantic.
> 
> 
> John



Yea I was just talking *exquisitely precise raw freaking speed!*


Theres better guitarists in other styles, and of course composing.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14258065
> 
> 
> Yea I was just talking *exquisitely precise raw freaking speed!*
> 
> 
> Theres better guitarists in other styles, and of course composing.



That I would agree with 100% "smiles"


But for pure speed with finese, I would have to go with Al DeMiola. I love Al, but the older I get the more I appreciate and like guys with "touch" and "feel"........ I play guitar....... actually very good at it........... made a tough decision in college not to drop out and go on the road with a rock band............ now I play clubs on weekends "sigh" but my point is as a guitarist, I love a guy that has that "groove".......... Steve Morse has it... Mike Stern has it ......................... an old jazz guitar teacher I studied with in the late '70's called it " dancing with the black chicks on the street corner on Saturday night" ................ he'd say "that kids got potential, but he can't find the beat ............... he needs to dance with the black chicks down on the corner on Saturdayt night" .............. now please visualize, this is a 70 year old jazz guitar player saying this............. he was soooooooooooo cool!!!


John


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

My favorities guitar players are.... well, the list is very big, then never mind!









Anyway, here it is a fabulous guitar player with excelent PQ & SQ:
*Steve Hackett - Once Above a Time (2004)*


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14257578
> 
> 
> Now Mike Stern.......... this guy has soul. He doesn't just say something with his playing and solos, but he does so with a "feel" that is so blues inspired, while crafting a line that is complex and deep



yeah, you're absolutely right. But so does John McLaughlin in his own spectacular way, his guitar oooozes beautiful emotion. You have to realize, or remember, all these guys played with Miles Davis at one point, I believe this connection links their soul/blues virtuosity.............


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14258962
> 
> 
> ....a fabulous guitar player....Steve Hackett....



I'll second that. Excellent composer, also.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

A great Pink Floyd tribute:
*Mostly Autumn

Pink Floyd Revisted*


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummerboy01* /forum/post/6477383
> 
> 
> Kansas , device - voice- drum on dvd. The sound is just 5.1 magic. This band have been around for 30 years and still kick you know what.



5.1 magic, well said! I got it just yesterday... Kansas is still great, the concert, the DVD, also


----------



## plasmamaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummerboy01* /forum/post/6477383
> 
> 
> Kansas , device - voice- drum on dvd. The sound is just 5.1 magic. This band have been around for 30 years and still kick you know what.



They were just here in Peachtree City playing at our amphitheater and they were GREAT!!! One of them is from Peachtree City area and another one lives here in Atlanta so it was great to be able to see them from 20 rows up in the middle of the arena.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The last time I was at a Kansas show I got military tear gassed .... I think i will pass


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14300781
> 
> 
> 5.1 magic, well said! I got it just yesterday... Kansas is still great, the concert, the DVD, also



Got any video clip links other than the 38 sec trailer on youtube?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14310241
> 
> 
> Got any video clip links other than the 38 sec trailer on youtube?



2 hours from the best american prog rock!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14310992
> 
> 
> 2 hours from the best american prog rock!



Link pleaze.


If'n I'm unsure of a title I must see some actual concert footage. Otherwise, forget it.


----------



## kevin j

The only negative as far as that Kansas dvd is concerned is the pq which is a bit fuzzy[too bad they didn't see fit to shoot it in HD]imho.


----------



## Rammitinski

No Livgren kinda sucks, but as long as both Walsh and Steinhardt are there, I guess it's worth a look.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Vision, I misunderstood your question, I was talking about the original DVD, no link, so sorry










Kevin, I must to agree with you, the video is not so good, everything else is great!










Rammitinski, give them a chance!


----------



## vision-master

Fun and enjoyable for everyone. A class act and huge budget production.



















Just picked up this title yesterday. Very enjoyable!


FYI: don't be put off by Amazon reviews (see below). Widesceen!

_Denon recalled the entire run of this DVD in October 2005, remastered it, and even replaced for free customer's original copies. The picture quality is now gorgeous, subtitles are provided, and the picture aspect in the extras have been corrected. Thanks to Denon for doing this. This program is now, in my opinion, second only to the Tuscany DVD. Five stars. Buy it!
_


----------



## TBert

Picked up these two the other day,


John Mayer live in L.A. - A good concert, but I really enjoyed the trio set where they played blues, rockabilly, and even some Hendrix. The disappointing thing to me about this disc is that on the 5.1 track the center and surrounds are pretty much non existent, but still plenty of depth to the sound. I would like to know if others are noticing the lack of center and surround activity on this one.


Genesis "When in Rome" - Very nice concert with both dts and dd 5.1 and the sound is excellent, no lack of activity in the center and surrounds here, Collins actually sings his ass off on this show and comes through loud and clear in the center channel.


Both discs worth taking a look at,


TBert


----------



## TBert

Oh yeah, picked up one more a few days ago also,


ZZ Top live in Texas,


Whoever engineered the audio on this disc should be ashamed. I have stuff recorded back in the seventies that sounds better than these surround tracks (both dts and dd 5.1 sound awful), stereo is barely acceptable. Really disappointing as the band played their ass off in this show but not really enjoyable due to the poor audio. I was looking forward to this one too.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/14331924
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, picked up one more a few days ago also,
> 
> 
> ZZ Top live in Texas,
> 
> 
> Whoever engineered the audio on this disc should be ashamed. I have stuff recorded back in the seventies that sounds better than these surround tracks (both dts and dd 5.1 sound awful), stereo is barely acceptable. Really disappointing as the band played their ass off in this show but not really enjoyable due to the poor audio. I was looking forward to this one too.



I think it is a nice performance, terrible DTS and DD5.1. Stereo is ok and the way to go. This thing has been getting slammed so bad in the professional reviews for the two surround formats, that it wouldn't surprise me to see a revised disc in the future, re-mixed ..................... then again, maybe not.


John


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/14331889
> 
> 
> Picked up these two the other day,
> 
> 
> John Mayer live in L.A. - A good concert, but I really enjoyed the trio set where they played blues, rockabilly, and even some Hendrix. The disappointing thing to me about this disc is that on the 5.1 track the center and surrounds are pretty much non existent, but still plenty of depth to the sound. I would like to know if others are noticing the lack of center and surround activity on this one.
> 
> 
> Genesis "When in Rome" - Very nice concert with both dts and dd 5.1 and the sound is excellent, no lack of activity in the center and surrounds here, Collins actually sings his ass off on this show and comes through loud and clear in the center channel.
> 
> 
> Both discs worth taking a look at,
> 
> 
> TBert



Saw the Genesis tour twice, and looking forward to seeing again.Thanx for reminding me to get it.


One more time to the Peter Gabriel "Growing Up" DVD. After listening over and over I like the DD over dts because I can add PLIIx cinema and get it in the rear surrounds.My Denon 3808ci has Audyssey processing and this disc is the "Best" in my collection, bar none. If you like Peter you will listen over and over again. I like Secret World, but not like Growing Up.


KG


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/14331924
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, picked up one more a few days ago also,
> 
> 
> ZZ Top live in Texas,
> 
> 
> Whoever engineered the audio on this disc should be ashamed. I have stuff recorded back in the seventies that sounds better than these surround tracks (both dts and dd 5.1 sound awful), stereo is barely acceptable. Really disappointing as the band played their ass off in this show but not really enjoyable due to the poor audio. I was looking forward to this one too.



The title sounds great with the "_proper_" stereo system when selecting two channel audio. Please don't diss the title due your lack of the correct sound system for this.










FYI: 5.1 and DTS are worthless on this title..........


Rule #1 always have a stereo backup system in place.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/14331889
> 
> 
> Picked up these two the other day,
> 
> 
> John Mayer live in L.A. - A good concert, but I really enjoyed the trio set where they played blues, rockabilly, and even some Hendrix. The disappointing thing to me about this disc is that on the 5.1 track the center and surrounds are pretty much non existent, but still plenty of depth to the sound. I would like to know if others are noticing the lack of center and surround activity on this one.
> 
> 
> Genesis "When in Rome" - Very nice concert with both dts and dd 5.1 and the sound is excellent, no lack of activity in the center and surrounds here, Collins actually sings his ass off on this show and comes through loud and clear in the center channel.
> 
> 
> Both discs worth taking a look at,
> 
> 
> TBert



I wasn't taht impressed after viewing some youtube stuff.


No hurry, it's on the back burner - not a must have right now.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14310992
> 
> 
> 2 hours from the best american prog rock!



When I saw them they wore like tennis outfits (with at least one terrycloth headband) and the singer crooned far too much for a progressive band. I consider Kansas Arena Rock aka Styx.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14332888
> 
> 
> When I saw them they wore like tennis outfits (with at least one terrycloth headband) and the singer crooned far too much for a progressive band. I consider Kansas Arena Rock aka Styx.



Their first 2 or 3 were progressive rock, I saw them early in their career,

1973, and they were fantastic. Carry On My Wayward Son and Dust in the Wind ruined that, and turned them into arena rock ......................... money corrupts sometimes







and record companies push for commercialism, it sells.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14332991
> 
> 
> Their first 2 or 3 were progressive rock.



Totally. No girlie music there.


Saw 'em twice myself.


I remember my high school girlfriend had a band-autographed 1st album that her brother who co-owned a local club they played at gave her.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14333734
> 
> 
> Totally. No girlie music there.
> 
> 
> Saw 'em twice myself.
> 
> 
> I remember my high school girlfriend had a band-autographed 1st album that her brother who co-owned a local club they played at gave her.



Indeed! I have the remastered CD of the first album, and it is a great record IMO. I liked "Song for America" as well.


John


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/14331924
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, picked up one more a few days ago also,
> 
> 
> ZZ Top live in Texas,
> 
> 
> Whoever engineered the audio on this disc should be ashamed. I have stuff recorded back in the seventies that sounds better than these surround tracks (both dts and dd 5.1 sound awful), stereo is barely acceptable. Really disappointing as the band played their ass off in this show but not really enjoyable due to the poor audio. I was looking forward to this one too.



Whoever put out this trash should be fired and the company should give us all back our money.


How a company could spend the bucks to shoot a HD video and hire some amateur to mix the audio is beyond me. Sound like this on a concert DVD of a big name band with a big budget is totaly amateurish.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14332568
> 
> 
> The title sounds great with the "_proper_" stereo system when selecting two channel audio. Please don't diss the title due your lack of the correct sound system for this.



I didn't think that the stereo version was much better. The dynamic compression and bad equalization are the same as on the multi-channel mixes.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14335502
> 
> 
> I didn't think that the stereo version was much better. The dynamic compression and bad equalization are the same as on the multi-channel mixes.
> 
> 
> Ed



I agree, though the stereo version is the only one that I can listen too, the other versions are trash.


----------



## Artslinger

U2 "Live at Red Rocks" (1983) - remastered for DVD will be released on September 30.


http://www.amazon.com/Live-at-Red-Ro.../dp/B0017F65AG


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14351884
> 
> 
> U2 "Live at Red Rocks" (1983) - remastered for DVD will be released on September 30.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Live-at-Red-Ro.../dp/B0017F65AG



I'm waiting for "Under a Blood Red Sky". I don't care enough about any newer material of theirs than that (1st 3 albums).


I liked 'em a lot more before they got commercial and stale - when they were more of a New-Wave band.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14351884
> 
> 
> U2 "Live at Red Rocks" (1983) - remastered for DVD will be released on September 30.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Live-at-Red-Ro.../dp/B0017F65AG



Cool! I know they just re-released re-mastered versions of their first 3 albums. Sounds like they'll do the videos too?!?!


-t


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14353848
> 
> 
> I know they just re-released re-mastered versions of their first 3 albums.



I'll have to check those out - they certainly needed it. I just hope they didn't over-compress the he!! outta them.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14354310
> 
> 
> I'll have to check those out - they certainly needed it. I just hope they didn't over-compress the he!! outta them.



They did "Joshua Tree" last Fall I think it was...

Sounds very good. Though my hearing doesn't match what some of you have. (Too many early Who and Zep Concerts sitting in the first rows...)










-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14352519
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for "Under a Blood Red Sky". I don't care enough about any newer material of theirs than that (1st 3 albums).
> 
> 
> I liked 'em a lot more before they got commercial and stale - when they were more of a New-Wave band.



The remastered CD will be released September 30.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14356931
> 
> 
> They did "Joshua Tree" last Fall I think it was...
> 
> Sounds very good. Though my hearing doesn't match what some of you have. (Too many early Who and Zep Concerts sitting in the first rows...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t



I hear ya'.


Well....actually, I don't.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14351884
> 
> 
> U2 "Live at Red Rocks" (1983) - remastered for DVD will be released on September 30.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Live-at-Red-Ro.../dp/B0017F65AG



Good, time to throw out the ol VHS tape.











> Quote:
> I'm waiting for "Under a Blood Red Sky". I don't care enough about any newer material of theirs than that (1st 3 albums).
> 
> 
> I liked 'em a lot more before they got commercial and stale - when they were more of a New-Wave band.



"Live at Red Rocks" (1983) was titled "Under a Blood Red Sky"


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14369581
> 
> 
> Good, time to throw out the ol VHS tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Live at Red Rocks" (1983) was titled "Under a Blood Red Sky"



Yep same concert.


----------



## vision-master

It's one of my favorite concerts. I just can't get myself to watch VHS anymore. U2 lost me after the early days. They changed for the worse.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14369581
> 
> 
> "Live at Red Rocks" (1983) was titled "Under a Blood Red Sky"



What is the setlist and is this only a concert and no extra stuff?


Can we see an image of the back side too?


----------



## vision-master

Taht's the ol VHS tape cover shot.............










No extras, stereo, FF, Pause an RW................


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14374155
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorite concerts. I just can't get myself to watch VHS anymore. U2 lost me after the early days. They changed for the worse.



You are so right. We wore out this tape in college. Can't wait for the new dvd.


----------



## vision-master

Any good? Just picked this one up!

_The 2006 concert saw Warren Haynes put together a stellar lineup of musicians featuring Gov't Mule, Dave Matthews, The New Orleans Social Club, Marty Stuart and His Fabulous Superlatives, The Taj Mahal Trio and The John Popper Project featuring DJ Logic. Warren Haynes also welcomed very special guests Randall Bramblett, Taylor Hicks, Branford Marsalis, Mike Barnes, Mickey Raphael (Willie Nelson & Family), Brendan Bayliss (Umphrey's McGee), Kevn Kinney (Drivin N Cryin), Robert Kearns (The Bottle Rockets) and Dave Schools (Widespread Panic).


The Benefit Concert Volume 8 offers more than 3 hours of incredible music from The New Orleans Social Club's version of Creedence Clearwater Revival's Fortunate Son featuring Branford Marsalis to Gov't Mule and Dave Mathews' scorching cover of Neil Young's Cortez The Killer to the all-star I Shall Be Released finale._











_DVD PROGRAM


1. Million Miles From Yesterday - Warren Haynes

2. Mississippi Big Butt Blues - The Taj Mahal Trio

3. Lovin' In My Baby's Eyes - The Taj Mahal Trio

4. Fire In Her Kiss - The John Popper Project Featuring DJ Logic w/ Warren Haynes

5. Lapdance - The John Popper Project Featuring DJ Logic w/ Branford Marsalis

6. Mando Rip - Marty Stuart (from The Orange Peel 12/15/06)

7. Streamline - Marty Stuart and His Fabulous Superlatives

8. Angels Rock Me To Sleep - Marty Stuart and His Fabulous Superlatives

9. Wait Til The Morning - Marty Stuart and His Fabulous Superlatives w/ Branford Marsalis & Warren Haynes

10. Shape I'm In - Marty Stuart and His Fabulous Superlatives w/ Warren Haynes & Danny Louis

11. Look Ka Py Py - The New Orleans Social Club

12. Loving You Is On My Mind > - The New Orleans Social Club w/ Branford Marsalis

13. Africa > - The New Orleans Social Club w/ Branford Marsalis

14. Loving You Is On My Mind - The New Orleans Social Club w/ Branford Marsalis

15. Fortunate Son - New Orleans Social Club w/ Branford Marsalis, Warren Haynes & Taylor Hicks

16. Cortez The Killer - Gov't Mule w/ Dave Matthews

17. All Along The Watchtower - Gov't Mule w/ Dave Matthews & Branford Marsalis

18. Reggae Soulshine - Gov't Mule w/ Branford Marsalis

19. Unring The Bell - Gov't Mule

20. Leaving Trunk - Gov't Mule w/ Taj Mahal & Branford Marsalis

21. Mule - Gov't Mule with Dave Schools & Randall Bramblett


Bonus Features:


1. Ballerina - Warren Haynes w/ Mickey Raphael (from The Orange Peel 12/15/06)

3. Walkin' To New Orleans - The New Orleans Social Club w/ Branford Marsalis, Mickey Raphael, John Popper & Taylor Hicks

3. I Shall Be Released - Gov't Mule w/ Marty Stuart, Kevn Kinney, Taylor Hicks, Mike Barnes, Ivan Neville, Brendan Bayliss, Mickey Raphael & Robert Kearns_


----------



## vision-master

If ya like _"The Deepest End",_ get this title too!










Concert without "bonus tracks" runs about 135 Min.


Warren Haynes - *CROSSROADS 06!* The Southern version.










Eat your pork an beans..................


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

WOW LOOKS COOL! Thanks Vision


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14413778
> 
> 
> If ya like _"The Deepest End",_ get this title too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concert without "bonus tracks" runs about 135 Min.
> 
> 
> Warren Haynes - *CROSSROADS 06!* The Southern version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat your pork an beans..................



"The Deepest End" is an excellent show, still one of my favorites.


----------



## shabre

I just watched Rolling Stones Shine A Light on Blu..... amazing performance, excellent audio and video


----------



## Beta Man

New Phish, Live @ Walnut Creek is coming out soon... free CD with purchase.... just wish it was available on Blu-ray as well as blu, but I'll get it either way...


That Warren Haynes/Gov't Mule heavy DVD looks good... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RickPas

How is the PQ and Audio on this dvd set..I saw it was shot in HD and the audio was 48/24 pcm...

Any comments on this one?

Rick


----------



## gps

I posted this a way back!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13792156 


It's a great concert dvd!


GPS


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/14423163
> 
> 
> How is the PQ and Audio on this dvd set..I saw it was shot in HD and the audio was 48/24 pcm...
> 
> Any comments on this one?
> 
> Rick



1st rate production all around.


----------



## RickPas

Anyone bought any of these? They are import titles and say something about a better sound quality...CDJapan is carrying alot of these releases of older classic cd's...

Rick


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/14431643
> 
> 
> Anyone bought any of these? They are import titles and say something about a better sound quality...CDJapan is carrying alot of these releases of older classic cd's...
> 
> Rick



A few friends of mine from http://www.htforum.com have considered that those CDs sounds great, especially some Jimi Hendrix titles, like this:










Hope this helps!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14442881
> 
> 
> A few friends of mine from http://www.htforum.com have considered that those CDs sounds great, especially some Jimi Hendrix titles, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Better how? They're not DVD-A or SACD multichannel recordings are they? Are these done at a higher bitrate? Or are they just using the re-mastered material that was done a few years ago and re-packaging them.


Just curious...being a huge Hendrix fan.


-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14443999
> 
> 
> Better how? They're not DVD-A or SACD multichannel recordings are they? Are these done at a higher bitrate? Or are they just using the re-mastered material that was done a few years ago and re-packaging them.
> 
> 
> Just curious...being a huge Hendrix fan.
> 
> 
> -t



Actually I have not heard it yet, but in acording to those guys, some titles sounds better than some stereo SACDs.


The main link:
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/music/essentials/shm-cd.html 


Discussion about:
http://www.stevehoffman.tv/forums/ar.../t-127465.html


----------



## Artslinger

Jonny Lang: Live at Montreux 1999


Will be released on September 9, 2008


Product Description:

Jonny Lang was just 18 years old when he made his debut appearance at the Montreux Festival in 1999 and yet he had already released 3 albums, his first when he was just 14 leading to a contract with A&M Records. The songs featured in this concert are equally split between his two A&M albums released up to that time and are delivered with all his trademark maturity highlighted by some ferocious guitar work.


Tracklisting: 1. Still Rainin' 2. Good Morning Little Schoolgirl 3. A Quitter Never Wins 4. Right Back 5. There's Gotta Be A Change 6. The Levee 7. Breakin' Me 8. Lie To Me 9. Rack `Em Up


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14451260
> 
> 
> Jonny Lang: Live at Montreux 1999
> 
> 
> Will be released on September 9, 2008
> 
> 
> Product Description:
> 
> Jonny Lang was just 18 years old when he made his debut appearance at the Montreux Festival in 1999 and yet he had already released 3 albums, his first when he was just 14 leading to a contract with A&M Records. The songs featured in this concert are equally split between his two A&M albums released up to that time and are delivered with all his trademark maturity highlighted by some ferocious guitar work.
> 
> 
> Tracklisting: 1. Still Rainin' 2. Good Morning Little Schoolgirl 3. A Quitter Never Wins 4. Right Back 5. There's Gotta Be A Change 6. The Levee 7. Breakin' Me 8. Lie To Me 9. Rack `Em Up




The only footage I've seen of JL is Crossroads 2004 and I thought they were really good.


Kind of ruff around the edges with 100% output and not to polished, just what I like!

FYI: I believe he's from my hometown.


----------



## Tennison

I have watched a few. Here are 6 of my favs. From great to best.Neil Young & Crazy Horse, Rust Never Sleeps, The Band, Last Waltz, Neil Young, Heart Of Gold, Acoustic Strawbs, Live In Toronto At Hugh's Room, The Allman Brothers Band, Live At Great Woods, and Roger Hodgson, Take Te Long Way Home. These are 6 DVD's I can watch over and over and over again.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tennison* /forum/post/14456995
> 
> 
> I have watched a few. Here are 6 of my favs. From great to best.Neil Young & Crazy Horse, Rust Never Sleeps, The Band, Last Waltz, Neil Young, Heart Of Gold, Acoustic Strawbs, Live In Toronto At Hugh's Room, The Allman Brothers Band, Live At Great Woods, and Roger Hodgson, Take Te Long Way Home. These are 6 DVD's I can watch over and over and over again.



The Allman Brothers Band, Live At Great Woods DVD was *butchered* from the original VHS tape.


Allen Woody is missed. He had a short life.


----------



## Rammitinski

I'd never heard of that Acoustic Strawbs tape. I sure would love to see that.


Is it with the whole band?


----------



## DeeKaye07

Excellent! Thanks, Artslinger. I'm a huge fan of Jonny Lang, and I'm going to have to get a copy of this! Especially looking forward to tracks 5 and 8, both favorites of mine from his earlier stuff.


DGK


----------



## vision-master

Anyone got this one?










Sounds like a winner.

















http://www.amazon.com/Soundstage-Pre...?ie=UTF8&s=dvd


----------



## kevin j

I don't have that REO Speedwagon dvd but I watched the show when it was broadcast not too long ago......they still rock btw[the dvd should be worth getting imho].


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14459624
> 
> 
> I'd never heard of that Acoustic Strawbs tape. I sure would love to see that.
> 
> 
> Is it with the whole band?



It seems that there are several flavors of Strawbs - that is different musicians at different times and places. Of course David Cousins is in all of them. The "Acoustic" Strawbs is only Cousins, Lambert and Willoughby. I haven't watched this in a while, but what I remember is that it's pretty good - much better audio and video quality than any other Strwabs DVD. Certainly a must get for any Strawbs fan.


Also a relatively recent CD recording is "Full Bloom, Acoustic Strawbs Live at Natural Sound." This too is quite good. It was recorded at the stereo shop where I bought a lot of my speakers in Kitchener Ontario! One of the previous owners that I know, who was a huge Strawbs fan, arranged that concert with a very small audience. I had an offer to attend, but unfortunately my visit to Kitchener was off by a couple of weeks.










Ed


----------



## vision-master

If you haven't already picked up this title, do so ASAP!


Widescreen

5.1

2:49 minutes of concert footage.


Fantastic venue!


----------



## teknoguy

Just got around to watching the Stones - "Shine A Light" on SD-DVD.


Boy these guys are getting older than dirt every time I see them!

More cracks in those faces than in my driveway...










I really liked the set list they did and the extra bonus tracks are good too.

I could have done without Christina Aguleira and Jack Black. They could have replaced their performances with more from Buddy Guy. But I'm sure the other 2 were to draw in the younger crowd. Though I couldn't tell you who Jack Black is...he looked like he knew he was out of place.


And Martin Scorsese's way of capturing the whole thing is excellent.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14475821
> 
> 
> Just got around to watching the Stones - "Shine A Light" on SD-DVD.
> 
> 
> Boy these guys are getting older than dirt every time I see them!
> 
> More cracks in those faces than in my driveway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the set list they did and the extra bonus tracks are good too.
> 
> I could have done without Christina Aguleira and Jack Black. They could have replaced their performances with more from Buddy Guy. But I'm sure the other 2 were to draw in the younger crowd. Though I couldn't tell you who Jack Black is...he looked like he knew he was out of place.
> 
> 
> And Martin Scorsese's way of capturing the whole thing is excellent.
> 
> 
> -t



an we hear the same songs over an over. Kind of like Deep Purple.


----------



## Liquid

Did anyone else notice how the volume level, of Keith & Woodies guitars went way up and down depending on how close the camera was? I've never heard anything like that before. The camera closes in and you can cleary hear the riff, than it cuts away, and it's much lower in volume.


----------



## cctvtech

Yes: Live at Montreux 2003. Excellent in Blu-Ray!


----------



## vision-master











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb-SV...eature=related


----------



## tlbauerle

not sure if anyone has mentioned it but the John Mayer: Where the Light Is concert on BluRay is pretty freakin' incredible...and is a must for BR.


I also second the DMB Central Park show, and highly recommend the Dave & Tim at Radio City. That was an impressive show.


----------



## SDsteve

*Marillion- Somewhere in London* has great picture and audio quality, worlds better than any DVD they have released in the past. A 2-disc set with music from two different concerts in London. Over 3 hours.


Stereo or 5.1. I only listen in stereo so can't comment on the 5.1. It might only be available through their website, not sure if other online retailers carry it.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Stereo or 5.1. I only listen in stereo so can't comment on the 5.1. It might only be available through their website, not sure if other online retailers carry it.



5.1 and DTS mixes nice into two channels receivers. I run 3 two channel amps into 4 sets of speakers and 5.1 mix sounds great.


Well, also I have 1 more 2 channel amp that is used for additional headphones.


----------



## RickPas

THis title was supposed to come out this Tuesday, but I'm not seeing any adds for it anywhere, Amazon UK says discontinued on their website, but US just says released Aug 25th....

ANyone heard anything...

Rick


----------



## lewis1

it's not widescreen but it still rocks i seen it back in the 80's but forgot how good it was till i was in fye store and found it by accident i was there picking up his new cd very fun concert


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Last week after many months of waiting, we finally recieved the the "fixed" version of this dvd release. The original release was out of sync, and looked horrible. The new version fixes all these problems. I can also say that most concerts sound like crap in DTS, but this mix sounds so fantastic it's must be the best ever. The audio on the original release sounded great but they must've jacked up the audio on this release because it will melt your face off. Great PQ and AQ. Search out the newer version of this release and crank it!!


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Picked this up last week. I saw the tour stop in Seattle and enjoyed it very much. This DVD is a good document of a band playing great music and having fun doing it. Good AQ and PQ. It's well worth picking up.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/14587054
> 
> 
> Picked this up last week. I saw the tour stop in Seattle and enjoyed it very much. This DVD is a good document of a band playing great music and having fun doing it. Good AQ and PQ. It's well worth picking up.



I respectfully disagree. The AQ is 2 channel only and that is unacceptable from a concert DVD. No 5.1 audio even though the back of the case says DD 5.1. There isn't a single audio option on the disk. I thought maybe it was hidden somewhere, but reviews on the net all say there's no 5.1.


My second gripe is the singer's voice. To be blunt, it's totally shot. I've seen Tesla three times over the years and he can't hit any of the notes, it's almost embarassing listening to this. The band is tight as all heck but the lack of 5.1 and the atrostious singing makes this disk a huge dis-appointment.


I have over 40 concert DVDs and from an audio perspective this is just plain terrible. If you watch this with TV speakers as the audio source you may like it, but if you have a 5.1 system you'll cringe.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/14590914
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. The AQ is 2 channel only and that is unacceptable from a concert DVD. No 5.1 audio even though the back of the case says DD 5.1. There isn't a single audio option on the disk. I thought maybe it was hidden somewhere, but reviews on the net all say there's no 5.1.
> 
> 
> My second gripe is the singer's voice. To be blunt, it's totally shot. I've seen Tesla three times over the years and he can't hit any of the notes, it's almost embarassing listening to this. The band is tight as all heck but the lack of 5.1 and the atrostious singing makes this disk a huge dis-appointment.
> 
> 
> I have over 40 concert DVDs and from an audio perspective this is just plain terrible. If you watch this with TV speakers as the audio source you may like it, but if you have a 5.1 system you'll cringe.



Yes I was surprised to read that the audio is available only in 2.0 even though the back says 5.1, in this day and age that is total BS.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14595884
> 
> 
> Yes I was surprised to read that the audio is available only in 2.0 even though the back says 5.1, in this day and age that is total BS.



I should've pointed out that the disc was mislabeled as 5.1 when it is in fact 2.0 and that Jeff Keiths voice was not in best form. In fact, when I saw them in concert soon after this dvd was shot he was getting over a massive cold. Being as it's the only live document of a Tesla show, I still think it's worth having.

If you want to have a discussion about 2.0 VS 5.1, read what the director has to say about the reason for the 2.0 mix here.
http://www.teslatheband.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?i=150


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/14598648
> 
> 
> I should've pointed out that the disc was mislabeled as 5.1 when it is in fact 2.0 and that Jeff Keiths voice was not in best form. In fact, when I saw them in concert soon after this dvd was shot he was getting over a massive cold. Being as it's the only live document of a Tesla show, I still think it's worth having.
> 
> If you want to have a discussion about 2.0 VS 5.1, read what the director has to say about the reason for the 2.0 mix here.
> http://www.teslatheband.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?i=150



That's actually the 1st time I've ever seen an explanation of why audio on a Concert DVD was mixed the way it was, by the Director of the DVD.


Not saying one way or the other that I agree or disagree with his decisions, since I know nothing of the DVD or of the Band for that matter but it is refreshing to hear someone 'fess up' so to speak.


Wish other Directors or Sound Engineers did the same for their products.


Kudos to him!


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The engineer forgot the mention the main reason .... most music engineers have been doing 2.0 mixes for years, and they don't learn new tricks all that easy. To do a native 5.1 recording is also a much more expensive process, I think he forgot to mention that










He is right that a 2 channel recording can sound great if done right.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/14598648
> 
> 
> I should've pointed out that the disc was mislabeled as 5.1 when it is in fact 2.0 and that Jeff Keiths voice was not in best form. In fact, when I saw them in concert soon after this dvd was shot he was getting over a massive cold. Being as it's the only live document of a Tesla show, I still think it's worth having.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/14598648
> 
> If you want to have a discussion about 2.0 VS 5.1, read what the director has to say about the reason for the 2.0 mix here.
> http://www.teslatheband.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?i=150


Thank you for the link that explains the directors use of 2.0 and lack of 5.1. I appreciate the directors explanations, but he's dealing with the same limitations that every director of concert and movie DVD's deals with.

Regarding one of the reasons he didn't use 5.1 he says:


> Quote:
> We wouldn't have put the vocals through the center channel, for which it is designed, because then the balance control of the audio mix is now no longer in the hands of the audio mixers, but rather in how you've got your system at home balanced. The CAL 2008 mix is great, the overall sound being among the best I've heard in a concert DVD, and we want you to hear it exactly as intended.



So we can have our movies with a center channel and calibrate our systems, but with his DVD he didn't want us to have that same freedom.









As for not providing DTS he says:


> Quote:
> As far as DTS and PCM audio, we couldn't exclusively use those formats for two reasons; many older set-top players (and there are a lot still out there) do not recognize DTS audio


Come on it's 2008 and players with DTS have been around for the last 10 years. The only way you'd have a player without DTS is to go back to 1997 or 1998. After that players all came with DTS. If you haven't upgraded your player to DTS when players with DTS run as low as $25 at the local Walmart then you have other problems.

As for DD 5.1 and PCM he says this:


> Quote:
> why not offer 5.1, PCM and/or DTS as options, so you can go back to 2.0 if the other formats don't work or don't sound good? The issue here was physical space on the disc. There are three hours and fourteen minutes of program material on CAL 2008 and it is encoded at the about the highest possible video rate. As you probably know, the concert was shot in HD and we wanted it to look as good as possible for the standard-def version. So we didn't want to use up valuable digital real estate for these different audio options, when the Dolby Digital 2.0 was exactly the way the band wanted to have the show portrayed anyway.


If space is a concern then do what other directors do, cut some of the _"three hours and fourteen minutes of program material "_ and get DD 5.1 on the disk.

From his statements is obvious he's a "video" guy who doesn't care as much about audio. A good director knows how to balance the choice between good video and good audio, so that both fit on the disk without leaving one side completely lacking. This guy just doesn't care about audio. Sure it's a balancing act, but could you imagine if all our DVDs had great video and 2.0 channel sound, because the directors wanted them to look their best while totally forsaking audio? No need for a nice 5.1 system as long as the video is great. It's a concert DVD we're not just wacthing, we're listening as well. Balance the two so both are at least acceptable.


_BOSE501MKIV, my comments are in no way directed towards you. I appreciate you posting the link and sharing your thoughts. My comments are mearly to express how one sided this director is and how it demonstrates (IMO) his bias towards video._


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/14587019
> 
> 
> Last week after many months of waiting, we finally recieved the the "fixed" version of this dvd release. The original release was out of sync, and looked horrible. The new version fixes all these problems. I can also say that most concerts sound like crap in DTS, but this mix sounds so fantastic it's must be the best ever. The audio on the original release sounded great but they must've jacked up the audio on this release because it will melt your face off. Great PQ and AQ. Search out the newer version of this release and crank it!!



How does it compare to Mule's benefit concert DVD?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14599350
> 
> 
> How does it compare to Mule's benefit concert DVD?



I haven't picked up the Benefit Concert yet. The benefit shows are cool and I'm a huge Mule fan so I will be getting it eventually. A Tail of Two Cities is 2 complete Gov't Mule shows in one package. So it's a Whole Lotta Mule!!

I know when ATO2C came out it was a huge disappointment, so I was very happy to finally see the corrected version. I can only imagine that it is as good if not better than the Benefit Concert.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/14611875
> 
> 
> I haven't picked up the Benefit Concert yet. The benefit show are cool and I'm a huge Mule fan so I will be getting it eventually. A Tail of Two Cities is 2 complete Gov't Mule shows in one package. So it's a Whole Lotta Mule!!
> 
> I know when ATO2C came out it was a huge disappointment, so I was very happy to finally see the corrected version. I can only imagine that it is as good if not better than the Benefit Concert.




Get the Benefit concert quick, it's a 10 out of 10. What a sleeper, maybe the best DVD concert produced in 2008. Yeah - #1, BEST, NONE BETTER!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14475821
> 
> 
> Just got around to watching the Stones - "Shine A Light" ... Martin Scorsese's way of capturing the whole thing is excellent.
> 
> 
> -t



Let me preface with the fact that I have always loved 4 or 5 Stones albums , and hated their live performances. I've roundly hated their concert DVDs.


That said, this Blu-Ray is almost perfect. I have never seen a concert DVD succeed on so many levels:


AQ 5/5 (superb fidelity with none of that fake bass - aka: Eagles)

PQ 5/5

Direction 5/5

Performance 5/5


Now lets talk about the performance: They draw 4 songs from the amazing "Some Girls " album, and the high point of this is songs 7 through 10, with "Just My Imagination" simply jaw dropping.


Song List:


1) Jumpin' Jack Flash

2) Shattered

3) She Was Hot

4) All Down the Line

5) Loving Cup (w/ Jack White)

6) As Tears Go By

7) Some Girls

8) Just My Imagination

9) Faraway Eyes

10) Champagne and Reefer (w/ Buddy Guy)

11) Tumbling Dice

12) You Got the Silver

13) Connection

14) Sympathy for the Devil

15) Live With Me (w/ Christina Aguilera)

16) Start Me Up

17) Brown Sugar

18) Satisfaction


Martin Scorsese does a spectacular directing job, WOW. As someone mentioned earlier, the audio proximity sound level adjustments to the where the camera was, is fantastic in its subtlety! This is a BUY if you have a Blu-Ray.


The physical appearance of the members of the Rolling Stones I thought was remarkable. They had ALL their wrinkles, but low body fat, and looked f****** fantastic . Scorsese captures every wrinkle and imperfection beautifully. Few people realize just how many "old wives tales" these guys destroy about clean living.


----------



## vision-master

Those guy's are really looking old these days. Like they have aged 10 years in about 3.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/14598648
> 
> 
> I should've pointed out that the disc was mislabeled as 5.1 when it is in fact 2.0 and that Jeff Keiths voice was not in best form. In fact, when I saw them in concert soon after this dvd was shot he was getting over a massive cold. Being as it's the only live document of a Tesla show, I still think it's worth having.
> 
> If you want to have a discussion about 2.0 VS 5.1, read what the director has to say about the reason for the 2.0 mix here.
> http://www.teslatheband.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?i=150



Well I'm glad to see he didn't try a 5.1 mix if he's not up to the task. I own more then a few concert DVDs where the 5.1 mix is awful, the new ZZ Top for example, and use 2.0 mix and let my AVR do a simulated 5.1. Sorry but I have come accustomed to 5.1 concert mixes and 2.0 sounds thin in comparison. If he loves his video more then audio he could have cut 15 minutes off the video and given people 5.1, then release a full version on blu-ray to make him self happy.


When you make you living mixing music you'd think you would take the time and learn to mix 5.1 for DVDs. Most professions require you to keep up with new technologies and skills if you want to keep a job.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14614829
> 
> 
> Those guy's are really looking old these days. Like they have aged 10 years in about 3.



They sound great, they look fit, except the wrinkles which I submit actually add to authenticity of the performance. None of these old rockers do that plastic surgery nonsense!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14617358
> 
> 
> They sound great, they look fit, except the wrinkles which I submit actually add to authenticity of the performance. None of these old rockers do that plastic surgery nonsense!



I have the title, but just watched about 30 minutes so far - been sick for a few days. When the mood is right I'll try again. Maybe tonight as REO Speedwagon Soundstage just hit the mailbox today. This title is #1 on my to-do list right now. Warming up the amps...........


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14617452
> 
> 
> I have the title, but just watched about 30 minutes so far - been sick for a few days. When the mood is right I'll try again. Maybe tonight as REO Speedwagon Soundstage just hit the mailbox today. This title is #1 on my to-do list right now. Warming up the amps...........



I saw REO live at the Biltmore Estate (Asheville, NC) last month and they rocked the house down! I went straight out and bought the Soundstage DVD only too be let down...slightly. The surround mix seems a bit off to me, like there is an over emphasis on the lead vocals or something. Maybe it's just me. I would still recommend it if you're a fan.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/14618098
> 
> 
> I saw REO live at the Biltmore Estate (Asheville, NC) last month and they rocked the house down! I went straight out and bought the Soundstage DVD only too be let down...slightly. The surround mix seems a bit off to me, like there is an over emphasis on the lead vocals or something. Maybe it's just me. I would still recommend it if you're a fan.



I felt the same way like the vocals are way to prominent over everything else. Then I went to the front of my room and noticed all vocals come from the L/R speakers and the center is dead silent, so we can't even use the center channel's level to turn them down.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/14618655
> 
> 
> all vocals come from the L/R speakers and the center is dead silent, so we can't even use the center channel's level to turn them down.



Here's a thought. If there is a 2 channel option, play that and apply Doly PL II or IIx. The L&R vocals should mostly collapse to the center (using PL II(x) Music you even can control the width or the amount of center channel). Then you can apply center channel level adjustments.


BTW, this reminds me of the Tesla discussion on 2.0 vs 5.1 and the engineer didn't want people screwing around with the mix and so he didn't put vocals in a center channel!


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14624935
> 
> 
> Here's a thought. If there is a 2 channel option, play that and apply Doly PL II or IIx. The L&R vocals should mostly collapse to the center (using PL II(x) Music you even can control the width or the amount of center channel). Then you can apply center channel level adjustments.
> 
> 
> BTW, this reminds me of the Tesla discussion on 2.0 vs 5.1 and the engineer didn't want people screwing around with the mix and so he didn't put vocals in a center channel!
> 
> 
> Ed



How does one over-come a poor mix? Power and lot's of it.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14626847
> 
> 
> How does one over-come a poor mix? Power and lot's of it.



You forgot about the drinks.










Ed


----------



## rdgrimes

Slightly OT:

Just heard the Bonnie Raitt DVD-Audio disc of "Nick Of time". A really awesome 5.1 remaster, maybe the best example of 2-ch to 5.1 remastering I've heard. Excellent SQ on all 4 audio streams. Bonnie produced the 5.1 remaster, which might be part of why it came out so well. I generally don't care for 2-ch to 5.1 remasters. Well worth the price, even if you're limited to listening to the DD or DTS streams.


----------



## vision-master

*REO Speedwagon Soundstage*


The video quality and performace are excellent.


Highly recommended.


----------



## vision-master

Galveston
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIUPCfIihQ4


----------



## Artslinger

Has anyone here picked up the new DVD "No Bull" by AC/DC?


http://soundcheck.walmart.com/acdc/#/dvd


----------



## Artslinger

Also... has anyone picked up the new Jonny Lang DVD?


----------



## vision-master

No and No. I'm still waiting on Lang reports.










AC/DC? Do I really want this title?










NOW, I picked up Blue Oyster Cult's DVD from a few years back. I'm impressed.










Also, The Dobbie Brothers (Live at the Wolf Trap) in a winner.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14680983
> 
> 
> No and No. I'm still waiting on Lang reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC/DC? Do I really want this title?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW, I picked up Blue Oyster Cult's DVD from a few years back. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, The Dobbie Brothers (Live at the Wolf Trap) in a winner.



I have not been able to find any reviews on the Lang DVD and Netflix (which I use to prescreen before buying) does not have the disk. The new AC/DC DVD (only available at Walmart and the AC/DC website); I have read a few reviews that say the video, editing, and audio are very good. I will wait and pickup the AC/DC DVD at the same time, when the new CD is released mid October.


Full version video of "whole lotta rosie" off of No Bull.


http://www.imeem.com/acdc/video/Mw4r...l_music_video/


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14681456
> 
> 
> I have not been able to find any reviews on the Lang DVD and Netflix (which I use to prescreen before buying) does not have the disk. The new AC/DC DVD (only available at Walmart and the AC/DC website); I have read a few reviews that say the video, editing, and audio are very good. I will wait and pickup the AC/DC DVD at the same time, when the new CD is released mid October.
> 
> 
> Full version video of "whole lotta rosie" off of No Bull.
> 
> 
> http://www.imeem.com/acdc/video/Mw4r...l_music_video/



Thanx for the clip, the AC/DC concert is [email protected]@king pretty good. I might have to pick this one up at Wally.







The other day I noticed a few copies of Lang at Best Buy, but I didn't bite. 1st off the disk run time is under 1 hour and wasn't it shot in 1999? If so, I'm sure it's 4:3 format, right? Anyhoo, if it's a great show I'll get a copy real soon.


B'jesus, I just picked up three concert DVD's last week.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14681456
> 
> 
> Full version video of "whole lotta rosie" off of No Bull.
> 
> http://www.imeem.com/acdc/video/Mw4r...l_music_video/



With Brian Johnson on vocals? No way.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14682473
> 
> 
> Thanx for the clip, the AC/DC concert is [email protected]@king pretty good. I might have to pick this one up at Wally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I noticed a few copies of Lang at Best Buy, but I didn't bite. 1st off the disk run time is under 1 hour and wasn't it shot in 1999? If so, I'm sure it's 4:3 format, right? Anyhoo, if it's a great show I'll get a copy real soon.
> 
> 
> B'jesus, I just picked up three concert DVD's last week.



Yes I'm pretty sure its 4:3 which sucks bigtime, if its good quailty video you can zoom, otherwise I don't like to watch 4:3 on a HDTV.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14682519
> 
> 
> With Brian Johnson on vocals? No way.



Yeah Bon Scott would be better, but it still sounds kickass IMO.


Bon Scott... was one of a kind...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E43PGKeq9gc


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14681456
> 
> 
> I have not been able to find any reviews on the Lang DVD and Netflix (which I use to prescreen before buying) does not have the disk. The new AC/DC DVD (only available at Walmart and the AC/DC website); I have read a few reviews that say the video, editing, and audio are very good. I will wait and pickup the AC/DC DVD at the same time, when the new CD is released mid October.
> 
> 
> Full version video of "whole lotta rosie" off of No Bull.
> 
> 
> http://www.imeem.com/acdc/video/Mw4r...l_music_video/



I have this DVD in the older released version. Performance was good but sound and video quality was lacking. I hope the remaster improves things some. One thing of note, the DVD case on the older version mentions the concert being professionally shot on "16mm film" LOL. Don't expect a miricle in the video department even with a remastered effort. I want the Johnny Lang DVD as well, hope someone posts a review soon.


John


----------



## kevin j

I watched the AC/DC concert on Palladia[what used to be MHD]last night.....looked good and sounded quite good imho.[the DVD ought to be just as good]


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/14689960
> 
> 
> I watched the AC/DC concert on Palladia[what used to be MHD]last night.....looked good and sounded quite good imho.[the DVD ought to be just as good]



I DVR'd "No Bull" last night. I Just need to find time to watch it.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14687041
> 
> 
> Yeah Bon Scott would be better, but it still sounds kickass IMO.
> 
> 
> Bon Scott... was one of a kind...



Saw them with him (did that song, too) - just want to keep that memory pure and intact.


----------



## teknoguy

From U2 newsletter...


"Live At Red Rocks,' U2's first concert video, makes its DVD debut later this month, along with a remastered edition of the classic 1983 live album 'Under A Blood Red Sky'."


-t


----------



## teknoguy

IT MIGHT GET LOUD


"Isn't like any other rock'n roll documentary. Filmed through the eyes of three virtuosos from three different generations, audiences get up close and personal, discovering how a furniture upholsterer from Detroit, a studio musician and painter from London and a seventeen-year-old Dublin schoolboy, each used the electric guitar to develop their unique sound and rise to the pantheon of superstar. Rare discussions are provoked as we travel with Jimmy Page, The Edge and Jack White to influential locations of their pasts."

http://itmightgetloud.com/info.html 


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14694159
> 
> 
> IT MIGHT GET LOUD
> 
> 
> "Isn't like any other rock'n roll documentary. Filmed through the eyes of three virtuosos from three different generations, audiences get up close and personal, discovering how a furniture upholsterer from Detroit, a studio musician and painter from London and a seventeen-year-old Dublin schoolboy, each used the electric guitar to develop their unique sound and rise to the pantheon of superstar. Rare discussions are provoked as we travel with Jimmy Page, The Edge and Jack White to influential locations of their pasts."
> 
> http://itmightgetloud.com/info.html
> 
> 
> -t



Rock'n roll documentaries are a complete waste of time and money for me, unless they are tied into a full live concert with the doc separate. The worst is when concerts are interrupted with usless babble throughout the performance. Next to that are concerts shot like 1980's MTV video's.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14695016
> 
> 
> The worst is when concerts are interrupted with usless babble throughout the performance. Next to that are concerts shot like 1980's MTV video's.




Theres one thing worse: When Vision-Master reviews a DVD he hasn't even seen.











While I will agree that Rock Documentaries have a poor record, there are a few good ones out there, and even one that integrates a concert and the documentary together ....


The Woodstock film comes to mind, as well as "Bullet in a Bible" from GreenDay.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14696891
> 
> 
> Theres one thing worse: When Vision-Master reviews a DVD he hasn't even seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will agree that Rock Documentaries have a poor record, there are a few good ones out there, and even one that integrates a concert and the documentary together ....
> 
> 
> The Woodstock film comes to mind, as well as "Bullet in a Bible" from GreenDay.



You could also put Standing in the Shadows of Motown on that list as well as Monterey Pop Festival.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

The Band "Last Waltz" is a great rock documentary!









Black Sabbath "Last Supper" would be the best Sabbath concert on DVD, but that interviews cutting the songs...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14697407
> 
> 
> The Band "Last Waltz" is a great rock documentary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Sabbath "Last Supper" would be the best Sabbath concert on DVD, but that interviews cutting the songs...



I never updated the Last Waltz VHS tape.


Woodstock and Monterey Pop are great rock docs.


----------



## teknoguy

Chuck Berry's - "Hail, Hail Rock n' Roll"

One of the best as well. From the discussions of Berry, Bo Didley and Little Richard on how afraid "White America" was of "Black Music", to poor Keith Richard trying so hard to keep Chuck engaged with a Tribute Concert for himself! Highly recommended.


Beatles - "Let it Be" (long out of Official Print) Probably the best documentary of the breakup of one of the greatest bands in Rock history.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14696891
> 
> 
> Theres one thing worse: When Vision-Master reviews a DVD he hasn't even seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I will agree that Rock Documentaries have a poor record, there are a few good ones out there, and even one that integrates a concert and the documentary together ....
> 
> 
> The Woodstock film comes to mind, as well as "Bullet in a Bible" from GreenDay.



I never review a DVD I haven't seen. It's just play the dang music and cut out all the babble.


----------



## 5o9

AC DC is the best $11 I ever spent at wal-mart. Raman noodles for $0.17 was good too.


Quite a show, Angus and the crowd were drove each other to new heights.


To me, the vocals were laid back, maybe he was holding out for the final act, which really shines.


This is a keeper


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14599350
> 
> 
> How does it compare to Mule's benefit concert DVD?



I finally got some time to sit down and watch the Benefit DVD. As far as AQ and PQ it is on par with the new A Tail of 2 Cities. There are some really great performances on there. I am more of a Mule fan though, so content wise I prefer ATO2C. I did notice one problem when watching the New Orleans Social Club bonus footage. If you switch the audio track to DD you can hear the audio track in the left rear speaker of Warren doing Ballerina!! So, there is a problem there but the 2 channel mix sounds great on that song anyway. Well worth getting otherwise...


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/14707488
> 
> 
> Quite a show, Angus and the crowd were drove each other to new heights.



Did he get up on Johnson's shoulders while playing the guitar, like he did at one point with Scott when I saw them back in the 70's?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/14707695
> 
> 
> I finally got some time to sit down and watch the Benefit DVD. As far as AQ and PQ it is on par with the new A Tail of 2 Cities. There are some really great performances on there. I am more of a Mule fan though, so content wise I prefer ATO2C. I did notice one problem when watching the New Orleans Social Club bonus footage. If you switch the audio track to DD you can hear the audio track in the left rear speaker of Warren doing Ballerina!! So, there is a problem there but the 2 channel mix sounds great on that song anyway. Well worth getting otherwise...



Thanx. Ain't there like 5 hours of concert? That's huge.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/14707488
> 
> 
> AC DC is the best $11 I ever spent at wal-mart. Raman noodles for $0.17 was good too.
> 
> 
> Quite a show, Angus and the crowd were drove each other to new heights.
> 
> 
> To me, the vocals were laid back, maybe he was holding out for the final act, which really shines.
> 
> 
> This is a keeper



$11? gotta hit Wally tomorrow. Hope it's in stock?


----------



## 5o9

Yup, Angus got a couple of pony rides.


I have never seen such an enthusiastic crowd. Yes the singing is BAD, but no one at the concert cared, because there were 30,000 people singing.


My Wal-Mart had a big kiosk featuring the AC DC No Bull DVD, and everything else they ever did. If this is exclusive to Wal-Mart, looks like they really sold their soul...


----------



## Artslinger

I watched the 'No Bull" AC/DC concert on Palladia this weekend. I think I'll pass on buying this one. First the video is grainy as heck and looked pretty bad on my 50" Plasma, second Brian Johnson's vocals sound a little strained, third even though the director mentioned he "fixed" the editing there are to many fast cuts for my taste.


With virtually the same set lists I'll stick with my much better (IMO) AC/DC - Live at Donington DVD.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14711994
> 
> 
> I watched the 'No Bull" AC/DC concert on Palladia this weekend. I think I'll pass on buying this one. First the video is grainy as heck and looked pretty bad on my 50" Plasma, second Brian Johnson's vocals sound a little strained, third even though the director mentioned he "fixed" the editing there are to many fast cuts for my taste.
> 
> 
> With virtually the same set lists I'll stick with my much better (IMO) AC/DC - Live at Donington DVD.



Concert was shot on 16mm film, very grainy. I agree, Donington is a very good concert.


John


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Rush - Snakes & Arrows Live DVD & Blu-ray

Looks promising








http://www.2112.net/powerwindows/News.htm


----------



## jcmccorm

I can hope.


Has there ever been a *good* Rush DVD? I've been disappointed in the audio mostly in any disc of theirs I've bought.


Cary


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/14721520
> 
> 
> Has there ever been a *good* Rush DVD?



WRT AQ, the answer is no. But they might hold the recored for one of the worst AQ with Rio.


Ed


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

R30 looks and sounds great for me.


----------



## jcmccorm

With RIO I couldn't believe that it got past QC.


R30 was better, and to be fair, I'll put it back in and check it out tonight just to make sure, but I think the mix just wasn't right. Specifically, I think Geddy's vocals were buried under everything else.


It's too bad because I really like the band. They just haven't made a DVD yet that I can get excited about. (but I keep buying them in hopes....)


Cary


----------



## jcmccorm

I picked up the Bluray version of AC/DC's NO BULL. I haven't watched all of it yet, but what I've seen so far I really like. The audio is great, even though my preamp doesn't do any of the HD decoding (so my Blu player outputs regular Dolby or DTS). The song line-up is pretty thorough! I like the editing. The video quality is good but you can tell that it was filmed on 16mm as mentioned before. The crowd shots look like they were probably shot on video, or 8mm (there's grain there).


The menu sequence is kinda cute, but I was a little embarrassed watching it with my 12 year-old. (Doesn't bother me personally, but it's not necessarily right for the kiddies).


Cary


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/14722886
> 
> 
> I picked up the Bluray version of AC/DC's NO BULL. I haven't watched all of it yet, but what I've seen so far I really like. The audio is great, even though my preamp doesn't do any of the HD decoding (so my Blu player outputs regular Dolby or DTS). The song line-up is pretty thorough! I like the editing. The video quality is good but you can tell that it was filmed on 16mm as mentioned before. The crowd shots look like they were probably shot on video, or 8mm (there's grain there).
> 
> 
> The menu sequence is kinda cute, but I was a little embarrassed watching it with my 12 year-old. (Doesn't bother me personally, but it's not necessarily right for the kiddies).
> 
> 
> Cary




Yes I noticed some shots with a little grain, some with bigtime grain and some with hardly any grain. It was a little annoying after awhile, but not enough to stop me from buying the DVD if I did not allready own a good AC/DC concert.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14720559
> 
> 
> Rush - Snakes & Arrows Live DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> Looks promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.2112.net/powerwindows/News.htm



I seen their Snakes and Arrows show this summer. New video stuff but not much with any new songs.




> Quote:
> Snakes & Arrows Live DVD & Blu-ray - Content Revealed
> 
> 
> "Zoë Vision/Anthem Entertainment is pleased to announce the release of the Snakes & Arrows Live DVD on November 25 from the legendary rock trio RUSH. This 3 disc DVD set, also available as a Blu-ray Disc, follows their Zoë Vision DVD releases Rush-R30 (2005) and Rush in Rio (2003).
> 
> 
> Snakes & Arrows Live DVD (full track listing below) was filmed with 21 High Definition cameras in 16x9 widescreen format, over two nights in October 2007 at the Netherlands’ Ahoy Rotterdam arena during the renowned rock trio’s lengthy world tour. Additional SD footage was filmed in Atlanta this past July. The five month trek supporting Rush’s critically acclaimed 2007 studio release, Snakes & Arrows, which includes the Grammy® Award-nominated track, "Malignant Narcissism," topped Pollstar’s Top 100 2007 Tours list at #12.
> 
> 
> While previous DVD releases showcase different sides of the band, this DVD offers fans a rare and close up look at the prodigious musicianship for which the band is renown. Cameras follow bassist and vocalist Geddy Lee, guitarist Alex Lifeson and drummer Neil Peart, closely, capturing not only their playing, note for note, but also the intimacy they share on stage. The diverse track list includes many new songs from Snakes & Arrows as well as old favorites like “Tom Sawyer” and “Freewill” plus an explosive rendition of "Between the Wheels."" Among the hidden gems and numerous special tour moments included as extras is the fan coveted "What’s That Smell" vignette and outtakes, a skit used to intro the second set, which capitalizes on the still emerging comedic talents of both Alex and Geddy who excel (and revel) in their roles as wild characters. Featuring collector’s quality packaging and a choice of Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound or PCM Stereo for a superior audio experience, the DVD was mixed by frequent collaborator Richard Chycki (Aerosmith, Mick Jagger). Total running time is 221 minutes.



I'm game. I enjoy both Rio and R30.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14721862
> 
> 
> WRT AQ, the answer is no. But they might hold the recored for one of the worst AQ with Rio.
> 
> 
> Ed




No, they did this so you could hear the crowd. It gets better after a couple songs. Just AMP out. You dudes need some serious power and speakers......


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14721862
> 
> 
> WRT AQ, the answer is no. But they might hold the recored for one of the worst AQ with Rio.
> 
> 
> Ed



Agreed! My brother-in-law brought it over to watch. He's a BIG Rush fan...even he mentioned that it sounded bad. I couldn't listen to it after a while. I let him watch it through.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14724842
> 
> 
> Agreed! My brother-in-law brought it over to watch. He's a BIG Rush fan...even he mentioned that it sounded bad. I couldn't listen to it after a while. I let him watch it through.
> 
> 
> -t



Whatever.........










Still, it's a great performance.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14722105
> 
> 
> R30 looks and sounds great for me.



I think that you need to separate the performance from the audio engineering. If you are a Rush fan, then R30 is wonderful from a performance point of view. But don't let that fool you, the audio quality is mediocre at best.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14724511
> 
> 
> Just AMP out. You dudes need some serious power and speakers......



What are you talking about? Just because you might have some big time power and can play loud doesn't mean you can make it sound good.










Ed


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14726309
> 
> 
> I think that you need to separate the performance from the audio engineering. If you are a Rush fan, then R30 is wonderful from a performance point of view. But don't let that fool you, the audio quality is mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> Ed



If you are comparing R30 with a few fantastic sound quality titles, like Cream - Royal Albert Hall, yeah you are right, that is a mediocre sound, not bad, just mediocre.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14726326
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Just because you might have some big time power and can play loud doesn't mean you can make it sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Oh it helps a lot. You see, I'm running 2 16" woofers, 2 15" woofers and 4 12" woofers. I have (3) three separate amps powering things. I'm not running the stuff you see at Best Buy. AND no, I'm NOT using 5.1 or 7.1 even thou DTS OR 5.1 mixes real nice into 2 channel. Am I loony? Whatever works. POWER and dynamic range is your friend.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14726326
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Just because you might have some big time power and can play loud doesn't mean you can make it sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14728007
> 
> 
> Oh it helps a lot. You see, I'm running 2 16" woofers, 2 15" woofers and 4 12" woofers. I have (3) three separate amps powering things. I'm not running the stuff you see at Best Buy. AND no, I'm NOT using 5.1 or 7.1 even thou DTS OR 5.1 mixes real nice into 2 channel. Am I loony? Whatever works. POWER and dynamic range is your friend.



GIGO!.....and that goes for sound systems too.


----------



## jcmccorm

I understand your point about dynamic range, but, I'm not running Best Buy stuff either. All seperates; preamp, amps, 12" sub, 5.1. It's not the best but it's enough for me to tell what's good and what's not, and it's not enough to make R30 sound good.










Cary


----------



## Artslinger

I would bet the 2.0 mix sounds much better than the 5.1 mix on the R30.


I think I used the 2.0 mix when I rented R30 because the vocals were to buried on the 5.1 mix.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14728007
> 
> 
> Oh it helps a lot. You see, I'm running 2 16" woofers, 2 15" woofers and 4 12" woofers. I have (3) three separate amps powering things. I'm not running the stuff you see at Best Buy. AND no, I'm NOT using 5.1 or 7.1 even thou DTS OR 5.1 mixes real nice into 2 channel. Am I loony? Whatever works. POWER and dynamic range is your friend.



A good system cannot reproduce dynamic range that isn't there. Rio is a horribly undynamic recording, theres no sound system that can fix that. Most of their sound recording system at Rio was down, they admitted as much.


Rush should have never released the Rio DVD, and I've been reluctant to buy any recordings from Rush since.


I do catch them live when I can though


----------



## Rammitinski

the better and more revealing a system is, the worse a bad recording's going to sound.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14729876
> 
> 
> Rush should have never released the Rio DVD, and I've been reluctant to buy any recordings from Rush since.



First time Rush in Brazil after 30 years of career, more than 40,000 fans there.

I guess that is more than enough to release an DVD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14731136
> 
> 
> First time Rush in Brazil after 30 years of career, more than 40,000 fans there.
> 
> I guess that is more than enough to release an DVD.



If you look at it that way,then yea!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14730952
> 
> 
> the better and more revealing a system is, the worse a bad recording's going to sound.



Well Vision Masters 16" and 15" and 12" inch drivers can't be all that revealing, but I bet their dynamic as hell!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14730952
> 
> 
> the better and more revealing a system is, the worse a bad recording's going to sound.



+1

What he said...


-t


----------



## kevin j

I picked up the 2cd/2 dvd version of David Gilmour Live In Gdansk today.....the 1st dvd is worth the price of admission imho[$40]the 5.1 mix is quite good.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14731785
> 
> 
> Well Vision Masters 16" and 15" and 12" inch drivers can't be all that revealing, but I bet their dynamic as hell!



Yes, Rio is weak in the AQ department. R30 is way better in both A and VQ. Still Rio is a worthy performance - they were on fire that night! Ain't the concert like 2:45 hrs long.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14731785
> 
> 
> Well Vision Masters 16" and 15" and 12" inch drivers can't be all that revealing, but I bet their dynamic as hell!



Enough to shake the place apart from the deepest lows to the highest highs!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/14733194
> 
> 
> I picked up the 2cd/2 dvd version of David Gilmour Live In Gdansk today.....the 1st dvd is worth the price of admission imho[$40]the 5.1 mix is quite good.



Mine better be in the mail box by tomorrow!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14730952
> 
> 
> the better and more revealing a system is, the worse a bad recording's going to sound.



an the weaker the audio system is, the less it can handle recording anomalies.


----------



## teknoguy

Has anyone seen Crowded House - "Farewell to the World" DVD?

Their last concert recorded on the steps of the Sydney Opera House in 1996.


I see conflicting details of the aspect ratio it's presented in.

-t


----------



## vision-master

This title will be released on November 18, 2008.










*Widescreen*


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14752579
> 
> 
> This title will be released on November 18, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Widescreen*



I am waiting for this part of the DVD just as much as Kilburn: "The two-DVD set also includes The Who's powerhouse London Coliseum concert from 1969, a never-before-seen rarity and one of the band's personal favorites." I hear this is about as close to "Live at Leeds" in video form as we will ever get........... now if they had just filmed Leeds.


John


----------



## vision-master

Well, the ol vinyl will have to do for taht one, eh.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14752851
> 
> 
> Well, the ol vinyl will have to do for taht one, eh.



Actually the re-mastered CD with all the original material put back in is pretty cool. I have read quite a bit of information that claims the London show is extremely good performance wise.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14753263
> 
> 
> Actually the re-mastered CD with all the original material put back in is pretty cool. I have read quite a bit of information that claims the London show is extremely good performance wise.
> 
> 
> John



I never "updated" my vinyl collection.










But, I did give away all my old cassette tapes.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14754938
> 
> 
> I never "updated" my vinyl collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I did give away all my old cassette tapes.



In your position then, a new pressing on 180 G vinyl of Live at Leeds with all the original material would be great, actually, a two record set









I still have all my LPs, about 500 of them, boxed up. They are in pristine condition, narry a scratch........... about 400 of rocks top albums from the late '60's/early 70's era and the rest "fusion" stuff from the mid/late '70's to early '80's. Still have my Thorens TT and a practically new Dynavector cartridge, upgraded just before CD's came into prominence in the '80's.

I hear these LPs are going for a good price now..... how much would Joni Mitchell's "Blue" go for, original first pressing on the reprise label?










John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14755685
> 
> 
> In your position then, a new pressing on 180 G vinyl of Live at Leeds with all the original material would be great, actually, a two record set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have all my LPs, about 500 of them, boxed up. They are in pristine condition, narry a scratch........... about 400 of rocks top albums from the late '60's/early 70's era and the rest "fusion" stuff from the mid/late '70's to early '80's. Still have my Thorens TT and a practically new Dynavector cartridge, upgraded just before CD's came into prominence in the '80's.
> 
> I hear these LPs are going for a good price now..... how much would Joni Mitchell's "Blue" go for, original first pressing on the reprise label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



How about *Surfin' Bird - The Trashman*

OR *

Forms and Feelings - Love Sculpture.*


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14756057
> 
> 
> How about *Surfin' Bird - The Trashman*
> 
> OR *
> 
> Forms and Feelings - Love Sculpture.*



LOL, OK, I think you have me here!


John


----------



## Distorted

Never seen a The Who performance. I guess I ought to rent a copy to see what the hoopla has been all about these decades. Better late than never?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/14756309
> 
> 
> Never seen a The Who performance. I guess I ought to rent a copy to see what the hoopla has been all about these decades. Better late than never?



Get "Live at the Isle of Wight", so you can see what they were all about in their heyday. Also, the documentory "The Kids Are Allright" would be excellent as well, give you a little history of the band.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/14756309
> 
> 
> Never seen a The Who performance. I guess I ought to rent a copy to see what the hoopla has been all about these decades. Better late than never?



Keith Moon!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hngmb0pTcMY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIG06saPRHc


----------



## vision-master

*The Latest Roger Waters News*

It is with extreme sadness that REG must report the death of Richard Wright.



> Quote:
> LONDON - Richard Wright, a founding member of Pink Floyd, died Monday. He was 65. Wright's spokesman said in a statement: "The family of Richard Wright, founder member of Pink Floyd, announce with great sadness that Richard died today after a short struggle with cancer.


 http://www.rogerwaters.org/2008.html#SEP08 


He died on the 15th? I didn't know......


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14757543
> 
> *The Latest Roger Waters News*
> 
> It is with extreme sadness that REG must report the death of Richard Wright.
> 
> 
> http://www.rogerwaters.org/2008.html#SEP08
> 
> 
> He died on the 15th? I didn't know......



yup...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post14668472 


-t


----------



## jcmccorm

What a coincidence - I've been playing "Live at Leeds" in my truck for the last few days. I've got the latest 2 CD deluxe edition. If there is a better live performance available from any band, I don't know what it is. I've wondered why, oh why, did they not film this? Too bad.


Cary


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/14759033
> 
> 
> What a coincidence - I've been playing "Live at Leeds" in my truck for the last few days. I've got the latest 2 CD deluxe edition. If there is a better live performance available from any band, I don't know what it is. I've wondered why, oh why, did they not film this? Too bad.
> 
> 
> Cary



I couldn't agree more.............. best live rock album of all time as far as I am concerned (Johnny Winter And "Live" is also a kick a** live album), What I wouldn't give for Live at Leeds on video, oh well. From what I hear, the London Coliseum show is one of the Who's personal favorites and rivals Live at Leeds in performance. It's part of the soon to be released "Live at Kilburn" dvd, can't wait.


John


----------



## vision-master

Too bad Charlie Walker live in Dallas Texas wasn't filmed.










CHARLIE WALKER-CLOSE ALL THE HONKY TONKS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0AOx7VqfZM


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/14756309
> 
> 
> Never seen a The Who performance. I guess I ought to rent a copy to see what the hoopla has been all about these decades. Better late than never?



Although of some technological disappointment I found the Live at the Royal Albert Hall is an awesome concert. Perhaps the last great Who's performance without Keith Moon.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Every time I see a Who DVD, I get the feeling that they haven't musically changed in 30 years. Some would think thats a plus, but not me.


What amazing things they could do with Baba O'Reily, and Magic Bus ... if they just re-interpreted them a bit. Whats odd is that The Who does do their share of onstage improvisation, but its random and tends to sound stale to me.


Of course there's many reasons for them not to change their style, they are kind of a garage-band almost punk style to them ... but on the other hand, its their artsy anthems that seemed to survive the test of time.


I would love to see them do a big budget show with several players added, a massive screen behind them, and just once treat their masterpiece songs with a reverent refresh. I could see them stretching out the keyboard solo in Baba OReily for at least an additional 5 minutes, changing its phase and adding some subtle touches to it.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14766324
> 
> 
> Every time I see a Who DVD, I get the feeling that they haven't musically changed in 30 years. Some would think thats a plus, but not me.
> 
> 
> What amazing things they could do with Baba O'Reily, and Magic Bus ... if they just re-interpreted them a bit. Whats odd is that The Who does do their share of onstage improvisation, but its random and tends to sound stale to me.
> 
> 
> Of course there's many reasons for them not to change their style, they are kind of a garage-band almost punk style to them ... but on the other hand, its their artsy anthems that seemed to survive the test of time.
> 
> 
> I would love to see them do a big budget show with several players added, a massive screen behind them, and just once treat their masterpiece songs with a reverent refresh. I could see them stretching out the keyboard solo in Baba OReily for at least an additional 5 minutes, changing its phase and adding some subtle touches to it.



I agree that would be nice, kind of like a modern day Gilmore or Eagles concert DVD.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14766324
> 
> 
> Every time I see a Who DVD, I get the feeling that they haven't musically changed in 30 years. Some would think thats a plus, but not me.
> 
> 
> What amazing things they could do with Baba O'Reily, and Magic Bus ... if they just re-interpreted them a bit. Whats odd is that The Who does do their share of onstage improvisation, but its random and tends to sound stale to me.
> 
> 
> Of course there's many reasons for them not to change their style, they are kind of a garage-band almost punk style to them ... but on the other hand, its their artsy anthems that seemed to survive the test of time.
> 
> 
> I would love to see them do a big budget show with several players added, a massive screen behind them, and just once treat their masterpiece songs with a reverent refresh. I could see them stretching out the keyboard solo in Baba OReily for at least an additional 5 minutes, changing its phase and adding some subtle touches to it.



I think I've seen them more times than any other band and what you say is true. Townsend and Entwistle would occasionally veer off into "jamming" but thru the years it got less and less. John Entwistle said in an article many years ago that he missed the early days where the band would experiment more during concerts. I do have to say I have NOT seen The Who since Entwistle died.

For me it's a Townsend/Daltrey band and they're in it for the money.


Pete still has the "attitude" he always had (watch the extras of The Stones "Rock and Roll Circus"). But he seems consumed with blasting the music critics instead of having a good time on stage.

Too bad since he was one of the original "punk rockers" before they came into fashion 25 years later.


-t


----------



## Artslinger

Has anyone had a cahnce to view the Live at Red Rocks [Remastered] (1983)

DVD concert that came out yesterday?


The 1.33:1 Aspect Ratio is somewhat of a concern but if its real high quality I could use zoom.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14756057
> 
> 
> Forms and Feelings - Love Sculpture.



[smiling broadly]One of my all time favorites. Farandole (sp? I'm out of town) and Sea Gull, two of the best.


Wait, the solo in You Can't Catch Me - damn, why didn't I bring the files with me


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14769586
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a cahnce to view the Live at Red Rocks [Remastered] (1983)
> 
> DVD concert that came out yesterday?
> 
> 
> The 1.33:1 Aspect Ratio is somewhat of a concern but if its real high quality I could use zoom.



Sounds like 5 more songs were added from the original VHS tape. That's a good thing.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14792401
> 
> 
> Sounds like 5 more songs were added from the original VHS tape. That's a good thing.




I read what few reviews there are on Amazon, and it was noted the video is pretty grainy. I think I may skip this one, since I have two other U2 concert DVDs. To bad because it is early stuff from U2 when the band still had a raw edge (no not the Edge) .


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14792797
> 
> 
> I read what few reviews there are on Amazon, and it was noted the video is pretty grainy. I think I may skip this one, since I have two other U2 concert DVDs. To bad because it is early stuff from U2 when the band still had a raw edge (no not the Edge) .



I'm gonna pass and keep my VHS copy. Darn!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

LYNYRD SKYNYRD - Never-Before-Released Concerts From 1996 And 1974 Finally See Light Of Day

Released 06 October 2008
http://www.bravewords.com/news/97792 
http://eil.com/shop/moreinfo.asp?catalogid=438885


----------



## vision-master

One good sign:

*Studio:* Eagle Rock Entertanment


> Quote:
> The complete 14-song concert from June 23rd, 1996 features the band in top form led by Johnny Van Zant at Rockpalast’s Loreley Festival, one of Europe’s premiere events.
> 
> 
> As a very special bonus, three songs from 1974 featuring original Skynyrd singer/songwriter/guitarist, the late Ronnie Van Zant, as well as Bob Burns on drums, from The Hamburg Musikhalle in Germany are included ('Working For MCA', 'Free Bird' and 'Sweet Home Alabama'). The 1996 concert and the three bonus songs from 1974 have never before been released on DVD.



Time to upgrade my *bootleg* "Rockpalast 1996".......


----------



## vision-master

AC/DC "No Bull" _NOW_ at *Wally World* for,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, drum roll.....$10.










Picked up a copy today.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14795506
> 
> 
> AC/DC "No Bull" _NOW_ at *Wally World* for,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, drum roll.....$10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a copy today.



Watched part of this on MHD last night as I was going thru the channels prior to the debate. Part of it looked grainy. part of it looked REAL grainy.

How's the SD-DVD version?


-t


----------



## vision-master

Sounds like it's been re-released on DVD?


Amazon has some "new" copies.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14796949
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's been re-released on DVD?
> 
> 
> Amazon has some "new" copies.



Looks like a region free UK release. My best friend has this on VHS, I gave it to him as a Christmas gift many moons ago. Someone buy this and report on the DVD quality, the performance is a classic.










John


----------



## vision-master

I think it was *Flimed.* 35mm?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14798659
> 
> 
> I think it was *Flimed.* 35mm?



Yes, according to the write up, I would say professionally shot. Columbia Pictures filmed it, although I am surprised it is listed as 1.33:1. Someone on Amazon will buy this soon and give a review. I will end up buying this for myself regardless I am sure.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14798719
> 
> 
> Yes, according to the write up, I would say professionally shot. Columbia Pictures filmed it, although I am surprised it is listed as 1.33:1. Someone on Amazon will buy this soon and give a review. I will end up buying this for myself regardless I am sure.
> 
> 
> John



+1


Traffic is the best.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14798856
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Traffic is the best.



I saw them in the mid '90's I believe it was, before Capaldi passed away. They were at a small club here in town, it was fantastic. Randall Bramlett was playing sax and keyboards when Steve switched to guitar. Phenominal show!


John


----------



## vision-master

I just ordered it. I'll post my comments later.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14799176
> 
> 
> I just ordered it. I'll post my comments later.



Looking forward to your assessment!


John


----------



## Charlie_Phogg

If you want to get an idea of the performance somebody has collected all the youtube videos of this concert and posted them here .


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14796396
> 
> 
> Watched part of this on MHD last night as I was going thru the channels prior to the debate. Part of it looked grainy. part of it looked REAL grainy.
> 
> How's the SD-DVD version?
> 
> 
> -t



AC/DC "No bull" is a great performance with a huge supportive crowd.


Now the bad part - the *Widesceen* video quality is *POOR* (grainy). It looks like a typical VHS tape, but in widesceen (that helps) along with 5.1 audio (that helps too).


I say PASS on this one!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14803528
> 
> 
> AC/DC "No bull" is a great performance with a huge supportive crowd.
> 
> 
> Now the bad part - the *Widesceen* video quality is *POOR* (grainy). It looks like a typical VHS tape, but in widesceen (that helps) along with 5.1 audio (that helps too).
> 
> 
> I say PASS on this one!



Filmed in 16MM, what were they thinking........


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14803573
> 
> 
> Filmed in 16MM, what were they thinking........
> 
> 
> John



I'm sure most of the Wally World shoppers won't know the difference. You know, those old 27" analog TV's (goodwill) with $59 surround sound systems.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14803942
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of the Wally World shoppers won't know the difference. You know, those old 27" analog TV's (goodwill) with $59 surround sound systems.



True







I actually have this concert on DVD from the first time they put it out, not the remastered version. 2.0 stereo. Doubt I'll upgrade.


John


----------



## digital desire

Should there be (or is there?) a thread just for bluray concerts?


The John Mayer was awesome pq/audio btw.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digital desire* /forum/post/14805776
> 
> 
> Should there be (or is there?) a thread just for bluray concerts?
> 
> 
> The John Mayer was awesome pq/audio btw.



Well my vote would be to not have a separate Blu-ray thread (if there isn't already one). Namely because we'd lose a few folks in this thread.


Don't mind reading about Blu-ray titles, even though I don't have a player.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14806251
> 
> 
> Well my vote would be to not have a separate Blu-ray thread (if there isn't already one). Namely because we'd lose a few folks in this thread.
> 
> 
> Don't mind reading about Blu-ray titles, even though I don't have a player.
> 
> 
> -t



A good DVD player with _most_ new titles has pretty darn good AV quality. *Currently* [for me] I see no need for blu-ray.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digital desire* /forum/post/14805776
> 
> 
> Should there be (or is there?) a thread just for bluray concerts?
> 
> 
> The John Mayer was awesome pq/audio btw.


*This title will be released on November 11, 2008*








_Disc One features: John Mayer; Corinne Bailey Rae; Dr John; Craig David; Damien Rice; LeAnn Rimes; Josh Groban; Natasha Bedingfield ; Wynton Marsalis; Nerina Pallot; Jamiroquai; Ray LaMontagne; Gipsy Kings; and Norah Jones.


Disc Two features: David Gilmour; The Good, The Bad And The Queen; The Kooks; Gnarls Barkley; The Goo-Goo Dolls; Iron Maiden; Kasabian; Primal Scream; The Zutons; Dave Mathews; and Amos Lee._


----------



## Artslinger

Johnny Winter - Live Through The 70'S DVD


Release Date: Oct 28, 2008


This could be great I hope the video and sound are up to the greatness of Johnny Winter.












Johnny is releasing a new 111-minute DVD called Live Through the '70s on October 28, and it's loaded with fantastic moments of JW in his prime. And from what I understand from Paul Nelson, Johnny's bandleader and guitarist, there's much more on the horizon. This DVD release comes on the heels of Johnny's successful Live Bootleg CD series, which has seen the release of three installments to date.

Here's the complete track list for the upcoming DVD:


Danish TV, Gladsaxe Teen Club, Denmark, 1970:

"Frankenstein," "Be Careful Of The Fool," "Drop The Bomb"


Royal Albert Hall, London, U.K., 1970:

"Johnny B. Goode," "Talk To Your Daughter," "Tell The Truth"


Beat Club, Bremen, Germany, 1970:

"Mean Town Blues"


Don Kirshner's Rock Concert, Palace Theater, Waterbury, Connecticut, 1973:

"Rock and Roll Hootchie Koo," "Stone County"


Soundstage, Blues Summit, Chicago, 1974:

"Walking Through The Park"


Musikladen, Bremen, Germany, 1974:

"Boney Maroney"


Rockpalast, Grugahalle, Essen, Germany, 1979:

"Walking By Myself," "Mississippi Blues," "Suzie Q"


http://www.cduniverse.com/productinf...28&style=movie


----------



## Artslinger

Blackfoot: Live In Kentucky DVD


Release Date: October 14, 2008


I'm a sucker for the ******* hard rock of Blackfoot, this should be good.











Anamorphic Widescreen -

1.78

Audio:

Dolby Digital - English

Additional Release Material:

Interview

Stills/Photo Galleries:

Biography

Discography

Stills/Photos - Photo Album


Tracks:

1. Railroad Man

2. Wishing Well

3. I Got a Line On You

4. Baby Blue

5. Sunshine Again

6. Every Man Should Know

7. Fox Chase

8. Left Turn On a Red Light

9. On the Run

10. Guitar Solos

11. Rollin' & Tumblin'

12. Fly Away

13. Train, Train

14. Highway Song

15. Good Morning


----------



## Artslinger

Cheap Trick - Budokan!


Release Date: Nov 11, 2008












This deluxe package is highlighted by the premiere commercial DVD release of a video recording of the second concert, a one hour 15-song program that was broadcast only once on Japanese television 30 years ago. The stunning DVD artifact features a new stereo mix and 5.1 Surround Sound by original 1978 producer Jack Douglas and engineer Jay Messina. At last, Cheap Trick fans can actually see and feel the moment come to life when - for the first time in history - lead singer Robin Zander exhorts the Japanese audience, I Want YOU to WantME!


The four-disc package goes on to include (on disc two) a CD that replicates the audio of the DVD in its full 19-song length, also produced by Jack Douglas and Jay Messina. Discs three and four represent the previous 20th anniversary (1998) double-CD Live at Budokan (culled from multiple night's concerts, as was the original 1978 LP), beautifully remastered in 2008 to sound better than ever, produced by Cheap Trick and Bruce Dickinson.



Disc One: DVD (Friday, April 30, 1978) - Tracks:

1. Hello There

2. ELO Kiddies

3. Speak Now Or Forever Hold Your Peace

4. Look Out

5. Downed

6. Can't Hold On

7. Oh Caroline

8. Surrender

9. Auf Wiedersehen

10. Southern Girls

11. I Want You To Want Me

12. California Man

13. Goodnight

14. Ain't That a Shame

15. Clock Strikes Ten.


(Recordings produced by Cheap Trick and Bruce Dickinson. Audio mixed by Jack Douglas and Jay Messina.)



DVD BONUS FEATURES:

1. Come On, Come On 1978 Performance

2. Voices 2008 Performance

3. If You Want My Love 2008 Performance

4. Cheap Trick 2008 Interview Feature Looking Back.


----------



## Artslinger

Eric Johnson - Anaheim DVD


Release Date: Nov 11, 2008












TRACKS:

1. SUMMER JAM

2. MY BACK PAGES

3. TRADEMARK

4. MANIC DEPRESSION

5. ON THE WAY TO LOVE

6. ROCKTOPUS

7. S.R.V.

8. LITTLE BIT ME LITTLE BIT YOU

9. CLIFFS OF DOVER

10. SONG FOR GEORGE - Acoustic Show

11. WIND CRIES MARY - Acoustic Show


----------



## Artslinger

Living Colour - The Paris Concert DVD


Release Date: Nov 11, 2008



Region 0

Keep Case

Audio:

Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround - English


Tracks:


1. Type

2. Middle Man

3. Funny Vibe

4. Song Without Sin

5. Nova

6. Sacred Ground

7. Memories Can't Wait

8. Papa Was A Rolling Stone

9. Glamour Boys

10. Crosstown Traffic

11. Go Away

12. Either Way

13. Ignorance Is Bliss

14. Drum Solo

15. Flying

16. Love Rears Ist Ugly Head

17. Cult Of Personality


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14817375
> 
> 
> Johnny Winter - Live Through The 70'S DVD
> 
> 
> Release Date: Oct 28, 2008
> 
> 
> This could be great I hope the video and sound are up to the greatness of Johnny Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny is releasing a new 111-minute DVD called Live Through the '70s on October 28, and it's loaded with fantastic moments of JW in his prime. And from what I understand from Paul Nelson, Johnny's bandleader and guitarist, there's much more on the horizon. This DVD release comes on the heels of Johnny's successful Live Bootleg CD series, which has seen the release of three installments to date.
> 
> Here's the complete track list for the upcoming DVD:
> 
> 
> Danish TV, Gladsaxe Teen Club, Denmark, 1970:
> 
> "Frankenstein," "Be Careful Of The Fool," "Drop The Bomb"
> 
> 
> Royal Albert Hall, London, U.K., 1970:
> 
> "Johnny B. Goode," "Talk To Your Daughter," "Tell The Truth"
> 
> 
> Beat Club, Bremen, Germany, 1970:
> 
> "Mean Town Blues"
> 
> 
> Don Kirshner's Rock Concert, Palace Theater, Waterbury, Connecticut, 1973:
> 
> "Rock and Roll Hootchie Koo," "Stone County"
> 
> 
> Soundstage, Blues Summit, Chicago, 1974:
> 
> "Walking Through The Park"
> 
> 
> Musikladen, Bremen, Germany, 1974:
> 
> "Boney Maroney"
> 
> 
> Rockpalast, Grugahalle, Essen, Germany, 1979:
> 
> "Walking By Myself," "Mississippi Blues," "Suzie Q"
> 
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinf...28&style=movie



This is good news!


In concert 4-5 years ago it was pretty bad. Looked to be suffering from some ailment.

But in the 70's and 80's, when I saw him, the boy was on fire!

-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14817375
> 
> 
> Johnny Winter - Live Through The 70'S DVD



Essential for blues rock fans, like me!







Thanks for the tip!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14817436
> 
> 
> Blackfoot: Live In Kentucky DVD
> 
> 
> Release Date: October 14, 2008
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for the ******* hard rock of Blackfoot, this should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anamorphic Widescreen -
> 
> 1.78
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Dolby Digital - English
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Interview
> 
> Stills/Photo Galleries:
> 
> Biography
> 
> Discography
> 
> Stills/Photos - Photo Album
> 
> 
> Tracks:
> 
> 1. Railroad Man
> 
> 2. Wishing Well
> 
> 3. I Got a Line On You
> 
> 4. Baby Blue
> 
> 5. Sunshine Again
> 
> 6. Every Man Should Know
> 
> 7. Fox Chase
> 
> 8. Left Turn On a Red Light
> 
> 9. On the Run
> 
> 10. Guitar Solos
> 
> 11. Rollin' & Tumblin'
> 
> 12. Fly Away
> 
> 13. Train, Train
> 
> 14. Highway Song
> 
> 15. Good Morning



Train............. Train.............. take me on out of this town.........

Killer slide guitar, love this song 


John


----------



## vision-master

Never heard of them.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

See if this jogs any memories:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fSq0It21jk 


I haven't even thought about this band in 20 years, didn't they kill Southern Rock?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14817375
> 
> 
> Here's the complete track list for the upcoming DVD:
> 
> 
> Danish TV, Gladsaxe Teen Club, Denmark, 1970:
> 
> "Frankenstein," "Be Careful Of The Fool," "Drop The Bomb"



Just one question:


Why in the heck is _Johnny_ Winter doing "Frankenstein"?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14821946
> 
> 
> Just one question:
> 
> 
> Why in the heck is _Johnny_ Winter doing "Frankenstein"?



Isn't that a performance he did with his brother Edgar?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

This looks fantastic ... in Blu-Ray and DVD

Jewel with a full string section, a full orchestra.

With her voice recorded in HD .... wow


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14821070
> 
> 
> See if this jogs any memories:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fSq0It21jk
> 
> 
> I haven't even thought about this band in 20 years, didn't they kill Southern Rock?



I thought that was Molly Hatchet...










BTW they are also releasing a new concert DVD in November, I think by the same group that is putting out the Blackfoot DVD.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14821946
> 
> 
> Just one question:
> 
> 
> Why in the heck is _Johnny_ Winter doing "Frankenstein"?



Johnny and Edger used to play the song together all the time...


(Edger Winter) "I wrote the song years earlier with Johnny in mind. He had his blues trio, he played the first half of the set and then said "And now I'd like to bring on my little brother Edgar" I would come on and we did a couple of blues songs. We did Tobacco Road and a Ray Charles song called Tell the Truth...and I was looking for an instrumental that would sorta showcase my instrumental abilities playing the Hammond B3 , alto sax and doing a dual drum solo with Johnnies drummer, Red Turner. I thought that riff would be something that Johnny would like, something that was appropraite to the blues vibe that was going on. It was simple and repetitive. At the time I was into jazz and I didnt want to do anything too complicated. I thought that was a very simple , bold statement."


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14821070
> 
> 
> See if this jogs any memories:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fSq0It21jk
> 
> 
> I haven't even thought about this band in 20 years, didn't they kill Southern Rock?




Oh, them guy's - DVD could be good, really good.


----------



## Artslinger

Really no reason to look down on someones taste in music, like you are superior in your choice of music... yeh whatever







.


Its better to keep sarcastic comments to yourself on a friendly board.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14824778
> 
> 
> Really no reason to look down on someones taste in music, like you are superior in your choice of music... yeh whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Its better to keep sarcastic comments to yourself on a friendly board.



Who/what are you referring to?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14824778
> 
> 
> Really no reason to look down on someones taste in music, like you are superior in your choice of music... yeh whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Its better to keep sarcastic comments to yourself on a friendly board.



Huh?


----------



## peterstupar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14819101
> 
> 
> This is good news!
> 
> 
> In concert 4-5 years ago it was pretty bad. Looked to be suffering from some ailment.
> 
> But in the 70's and 80's, when I saw him, the boy was on fire!
> 
> -t



Can't wait myself...as the cover photo is mine....check out my website at... peterstupar.com ...or contact me at [email protected] for a limited edition photo of this image....Peter Stupar...SF, Ca.


----------



## peterstupar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14819101
> 
> 
> This is good news!
> 
> 
> In concert 4-5 years ago it was pretty bad. Looked to be suffering from some ailment.
> 
> But in the 70's and 80's, when I saw him, the boy was on fire!
> 
> -t



Can't wait myself...I took this photo for the cover...see this image & others on my website... peterstupar.com limited editions for [email protected]


----------



## plasmamaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14824778
> 
> 
> Really no reason to look down on someones taste in music, like you are superior in your choice of music... yeh whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Its better to keep sarcastic comments to yourself on a friendly board.



Yeah, just who and what are you referring to???


As if you are the moderator of this board!!!


Sounds like you didn't like the Wally World Reference!!! But it was a true statement!!! LOL!!!


Lighten up!!!


----------



## Artslinger

I should have taken this to a PM instead of draging this crap out here.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14837783
> 
> 
> I should have taken this to a PM instead of draging this crap out here.



What's the problem?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14817587
> 
> 
> Cheap Trick - Budokan!
> 
> 
> Release Date: Nov 11, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This deluxe package is highlighted by the premiere commercial DVD release of a video recording of the second concert, a one hour 15-song program that was broadcast only once on Japanese television 30 years ago. The stunning DVD artifact features a new stereo mix and 5.1 Surround Sound by original 1978 producer Jack Douglas and engineer Jay Messina. At last, Cheap Trick fans can actually see and feel the moment come to life when - for the first time in history - lead singer Robin Zander exhorts the Japanese audience, I Want YOU to WantME!
> 
> 
> The four-disc package goes on to include (on disc two) a CD that replicates the audio of the DVD in its full 19-song length, also produced by Jack Douglas and Jay Messina. Discs three and four represent the previous 20th anniversary (1998) double-CD Live at Budokan (culled from multiple night's concerts, as was the original 1978 LP), beautifully remastered in 2008 to sound better than ever, produced by Cheap Trick and Bruce Dickinson.
> 
> 
> 
> Disc One: DVD (Friday, April 30, 1978) - Tracks:
> 
> 1. Hello There
> 
> 2. ELO Kiddies
> 
> 3. Speak Now Or Forever Hold Your Peace
> 
> 4. Look Out
> 
> 5. Downed
> 
> 6. Can't Hold On
> 
> 7. Oh Caroline
> 
> 8. Surrender
> 
> 9. Auf Wiedersehen
> 
> 10. Southern Girls
> 
> 11. I Want You To Want Me
> 
> 12. California Man
> 
> 13. Goodnight
> 
> 14. Ain't That a Shame
> 
> 15. Clock Strikes Ten.
> 
> 
> (Recordings produced by Cheap Trick and Bruce Dickinson. Audio mixed by Jack Douglas and Jay Messina.)
> 
> 
> 
> DVD BONUS FEATURES:
> 
> 1. Come On, Come On 1978 Performance
> 
> 2. Voices 2008 Performance
> 
> 3. If You Want My Love 2008 Performance
> 
> 4. Cheap Trick 2008 Interview Feature Looking Back.



This should be great. Japanese television from that era and earlier was usually first rate quality. I bet the pic and sound are fantastic, as the original recording was probably well preserved. I have the Beatles live in Japan, June 30, 1966 and July 01, 1966, all three shows on DVD from Japanese television.... very good video and audio quality.


John


----------



## peterstupar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14819101
> 
> 
> This is good news!
> 
> 
> In concert 4-5 years ago it was pretty bad. Looked to be suffering from some ailment.
> 
> But in the 70's and 80's, when I saw him, the boy was on fire!
> 
> -t



I took this cover photo...limited edition prints are available.... peterstupar.com... or email me @ [email protected]


----------



## vision-master

Maybe you could try Ebay?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14796949
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's been re-released on DVD?
> 
> 
> Amazon has some "new" copies.



My thoughts..........


Considering this was shot in 1972 the video quality is excellent (4:3). Nice sharp (close-up) images with longer shots a little muddled as to be expected with only a few spotlights running during the show. Audio is in its original stereo and sounds OK to pretty good. The performance is stellar but a little short (64 Minutes). It's got a really cool trippy film section about half way through. Far-out. If you like the music of Traffic - get it while you can.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14844902
> 
> 
> My thoughts..........
> 
> 
> Considering this was shot in 1972 the video quality is excellent (4:3). Nice sharp (close-up) images with longer shots a little muddled as to be expected with only a few spotlights running during the show. Audio is in its original stereo and sounds OK to pretty good. The performance is stellar but a little short (64 Minutes). It's got a really cool trippy film section about half way through. Far-out. If you like the music of Traffic - get it while you can.



Excellent, I am adding this one to my collection. Would you say the audio has good fidelity and decent frequency range and dynamics? Minimal hiss? I can easily live with stereo, and on a performance this old, probably preferred with good quality. Thanks.


John


----------



## vision-master

It has a nice stereo mix, just not up to (good) 5.1 or DTS standards.


----------



## vision-master

Set list for Rush - Snakes & Arrows DVD.










Release date November 28th, 2008



> Quote:
> Snakes and Arrows Live Tracklist
> 
> DVD 1 (Live in Rotterdam)
> 
> Limelight
> 
> Digital Man
> 
> Entre Nous
> 
> Mission
> 
> Freewill
> 
> The Main Monkey Business
> 
> The Larger Bowl
> 
> Secret Touch
> 
> Circumstances
> 
> Between The Wheels
> 
> Dreamline
> 
> 
> Extras
> 
> What's Thats Smell (DVD Content)
> 
> 2007 Tour Outtakes
> 
> What's That Smell Outtakes
> 
> Far Cry (Alternate cut featuring rear screen footage)
> 
> The Way the Wind Blows (Alternate cut featuring rear screen footage)
> 
> Red Sector A from the R30 Tour
> 
> 
> DVD 2 (Live in Rotterdam)
> 
> Far Cry
> 
> Workin' Them Angels
> 
> Armor & Sword
> 
> Spindrift
> 
> The Way The Wind Blows
> 
> Subdivisions
> 
> Natural Science
> 
> Witch Hunt
> 
> Malignant Narcissism/De Slagwerker
> 
> Hope
> 
> Distant Early Warning
> 
> The Spirit of Radio
> 
> Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> -Encore-
> 
> 
> One Little Victory
> 
> A Passage To Bangkok
> 
> YYZ
> 
> 
> DVD 3 (Bonus Material)
> 
> Ghost of a Chance
> 
> Red Barchetta
> 
> The Trees
> 
> 2112 Overture/The Temples of Syrinx


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14839086
> 
> 
> What's the problem?



Nothing forget about it.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterstupar* /forum/post/14844009
> 
> 
> I took this cover photo...limited edition prints are available.... peterstupar.com... or email me @ [email protected]



Cool when was that picture taken, he looked so much better then he looks now in the Crossroads DVD.


----------



## Artslinger

I see Thin Lizzy is rereleasing that Live & Dangerous DVD, I wonder if there has been anymore restoration/remastered done?


http://www.cduniverse.com/productinf...81&WID=9383985


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14847803
> 
> 
> Set list for Rush - Snakes & Arrows DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release date November 28th, 2008



Wow, nice set list. I hope it sounds good, but I'll probably buy it anyway










Cary


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/14854301
> 
> 
> Wow, nice set list. I hope it sounds good, but I'll probably buy it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary



Absolutely me too


----------



## vision-master

Did Blackfoot lose one member to Lynyrd Skynyrd?


----------



## happygirl007




----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14856388
> 
> 
> Did Blackfoot lose one member to Lynyrd Skynyrd?



Rickey Medlocke was the founding member of Blackfoot, They are also from Jacksonville, FL, like Lynard Skynyrd. Medlocke is also an accomplished drummer, and was Skynyrd's drummer in the early 70's. He left Skynyrd and formed Blackfoot in 1972, needing to play guitar and be a frontman versus sitting behind the drums. Blackfoot broke up in the mid '90's, and in 1996 Skynyrd asked him to re-join the band as lead guitarist and primary songwriter. He has been with them ever since. In 2004 Blackfoot was re-formed by remaining founding members without Medlocke, who was committed to Skynyrd.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14859325
> 
> 
> Rickey Medlocke was the founding member of Blackfoot, They are also from Jacksonville, FL, like Lynard Skynyrd. Medlocke is also an accomplished drummer, and was Skynyrd's drummer in the early 70's. He left Skynyrd and formed Blackfoot in 1972, needing to play guitar and be a frontman versus sitting behind the drums. Blackfoot broke up in the mid '90's, and in 1996 Skynyrd asked him to re-join the band as lead guitarist and primary songwriter. He has been with them ever since. In 2004 Blackfoot was re-formed by remaining founding members without Medlocke, who was committed to Skynyrd.
> 
> 
> John



Is this kind of like Deep Purple losing Blackmore?


I mean Medlocke is GREAT, aka Skynyrd DVD's.










Did Blackfoot find a replacement as good as Medlocke?


----------



## vision-master

Blackfoot- Live in Kentucky 2007 - "Foxchase"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syc3jKGffHQ


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14861471
> 
> 
> Is this kind of like Deep Purple losing Blackmore?
> 
> 
> I mean Medlocke is GREAT, aka Skynyrd DVD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Blackfoot find a replacement as good as Medlocke?



Well you probably will not agree, but I love Steve Morse, so I wouldn't quite use that analogy. But I get your point, IMO yes, Medlocke WAS Blackfoot.


John


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Hey! Tommy Bolin (RIP) had a short career but he was so great like Blackmore, IMO.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/14880560
> 
> 
> Well you probably will not agree, but I love Steve Morse, so I wouldn't quite use that analogy. But I get your point, IMO yes, Medlocke WAS Blackfoot.
> 
> 
> John



Steve Morse saved DP. John Lord quit an, well............?







No one can play the Hammond like him.










FYI: I ordered the new Blackfoot DVD.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14883536
> 
> 
> Hey! Tommy Bolin (RIP) had a short career but he was so great like Blackmore, IMO.




Don't forget - Joe Satriani, David Coverdale & (singer) Joe Lynn Turner.










Ian Gillan is losing his voice as of late.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Well, I just got the Days May Come & Days May Go (special edition)...



> Quote:
> 2008 2CD rare DP recordings that were taped during guitarist Tommy Bolin's first weeks with the band. Includes demos of tracks that would eventually make the 1975 Come Taste The Band album. 16 page deluxe booklet with rare photos. 15 tracks. Purple



... and all what I can say is *WOW!!!*


----------



## vision-master

Ordered!










This title will be released on November 25, 2008.












> Quote:
> Product Description
> 
> Filmed over two performances in Rotterdam, Holland in October of 2007, Rush's new DVD Snakes & Arrows Live captures the legendary band in peak form, performing classic Rush material and nine new songs from their critically acclaimed 2007 CD Snakes & Arrows. The 2-disc concert DVD is presented in both 5.1 audio and stereo, and also included is a bonus disc of four songs added for their 2008 American tour, including "Ghost of a Chance," filmed here for the first time.
> 
> 
> Since the release of their eponymous first LP in 1974, Rush has continually expanded the definition of "progressive power trio." Guitarist Alex Lifeson, bassist/keyboardist/vocalist Geddy Lee and drummer/lyricist Neil Peart combine dazzling virtuosity, laser-beam intensity and unbridled creativity to create a cohesive whole that's infinitely greater than its parts. The Toronto-based group has become one of Canada's leading exports, with a catalog of genre-defining releases including 2112, Permanent Waves, Moving Pictures, Vapour Trails and Snakes & Arrows and a live show which combines musicianship, showmanship and multi-media effects that engage all the senses. Following their previous best-selling DVDs Rush in Rio and R30, Snakes & Arrows Live presents a band not resting on its considerable laurels but still earning its reputation as one of the world's best live bands - one night at a time.


 http://www.amazon.com/Snakes-Arrows-...?ie=UTF8&s=dvd


----------



## teknoguy

I'm sure I'm late to the game in viewing this one but...


Watched "Where The Light Is: John Mayer Live In Los Angeles" on SD-DVD.

He's an excellent guitarist. The 3 different sets of the concert, solo; trio and band where done very well. I'm not much into the use of doing interview segments between sets. Save them for the "extras" section of the DVD. But they aren't nearly as bad as I've seen done on other concert videos ( Paul McCartney's concerts come to mind.







)


The SD-DVD is around $12. Excellent value.


-t


----------



## Artslinger

I just ordered Thin Lizzy Live & Dangerous.

Another release of this classic concert along with bonus material, I'm hoping this a great restoration.











1 DVD and bonus CD

Aspect Ratio: Pre-1954 Standard (1.33.1)

Sound: DTS 5.1-Channel Surround Sound, Dolby Digital Stereo



1. Live and Dangerous at the Rainbow - 60 mins approx

2. Introduction/Rosalie

3. The Boys Are Back in Town

4. Emerald

5. Dancing in The Moonlight

6. Massacre

7. Call On Me

8. Don't Believe a Word

9. Are You Ready

10. Sha La La

11. Baby Drives Me Crazy

12. Finale/Me And The Boys

13. DVD Extras

14. Sight & Sound in Concert (BBC TX 5/2/83) - 45 mins approx

15. Jailbreak

16. This is the One

17. Cold Sweat

18. The Sun Goes Down

19. Holy War

20. The Boys Are Back in Tow

21. Rosali

22. Baby Please Don't Go

23. Top of the Pops Performances - 15 mins approx

24. Whiskey in the Jar

25. Jailbreak (3:10)

26. Dancin' in the Moonlight (2:46)

27. Waiting for an Alibi (3:15)

28. Don't Believe A Word (2:17)

29. Interviews - 25 minutes

30. Bonus CD-Live from Derby 1975

31. Fighting My Way Back - 3:25

32. Wild One - 3:19

33. Still In Love with you - 9:37

34. Suicide - 5:00

35. Sha la la la - 7:12

36. Baby drives me crazy - 6:20

37. Me and the boys are wondering - 6:41

38. Cowboy Song (Derby Blues) - 7:00


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14901239
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm late to the game in viewing this one but...
> 
> 
> Watched "Where The Light Is: John Mayer Live In Los Angeles" on SD-DVD.
> 
> He's an excellent guitarist. The 3 different sets of the concert, solo; trio and band where done very well. I'm not much into the use of doing interview segments between sets. Save them for the "extras" section of the DVD. But they aren't nearly as bad as I've seen done on other concert videos ( Paul McCartney's concerts come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> The SD-DVD is around $12. Excellent value.
> 
> 
> -t



+1, It is superb on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Artslinger

I agree one of the top DVDs of the year for Audio and Video quality.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14901830
> 
> 
> I agree one of the top DVDs of the year for Audio and Video quality.



I think REO Speedwagon Soundstage is much better performance. Plus, the AV quality is stunning.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Does anyone know any customer review about this title, please?

I found nothing here or amazon or universe









TIA



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14029315
> 
> 
> This looks Iinteresting:
> 
> *Experience Hendrix DVD*
> 
> 
> Discs 1
> 
> Release Date Aug 05, 2008
> 
> Rating Not Rated
> 
> Running Time 99 Minutes
> 
> Additional Info Widescreen
> 
> Movie Details Color; Widescreen
> 
> 
> Keep Case
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Dolby Digital - English
> 
> Additional Release Material:
> 
> Behind The Scenes
> 
> Text/Photo Galleries:
> 
> Galleries - Artist Gallery
> 
> 
> TRACKS:
> 
> 1. Kenny Wayne Shepherd & Double Trouble - "Come On (Let The Good Times Roll)," "Voodoo Chile" and "I Don't Live Today"
> 
> 2. Kenny Wayne Shepherd & Double Trouble
> 
> Indigenous: "Hear My Train A Comin?"
> 
> 3. Living Colour: "Power Of Soul" and "Crosstown Traffic"
> 
> 4. Eric Gales: "Purple Haze"
> 
> 5. Hubert Sumlin, Jimmy D. Lane & Double Trouble: "Bleeding Heart" and "Killing Floor"
> 
> 6. Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox &?Andy Aledort: "Freedom"
> 
> 7. Paul Rodgers, Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox, Andy Aledort & Kenny Olson: "Stone Free"
> 
> 8. Buddy Guy, Andy Aledort & Double Trouble: "Hoochie Coochie Man"
> 
> 9. Buddy Guy, Hubert Sumlin, Andy Aledort & Double Trouble: "Five Long Years"
> 
> The Ensemble: "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)"
> 
> 10. Robert Randolph & Double Trouble: "Purple Haze"
> 
> 11. Mick Taylor & Indigenous: "Red House"
> 
> 12. Eric Gales, Billy Cox & Buddy Miles: "Foxey Lady"
> 
> 
> Experience Hendrix presents unforgettable highlights from two star-studded tribute concerts on behalf of Jimi Hendrix, hailed by critics and fans alike as the greatest guitarist of all time. Filmed in San Diego and at the Paramount Theater in Hendrix's hometown of Seattle, these special, never-before-released performances feature legendary blues giants Buddy Guy and Hubert Sumlin coming together with Paul Rodgers, former Rolling Stones lead guitarist Mick Taylor and the newest generation of guitar heroes including Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Robert Randolph, Pearl Jam's Mike McCready, Kid Rock's Kenny Olson, and Vernon Reid to celebrate Jimi's legacy. Joining forces with these great artists are Mitch Mitchell and Billy Cox from the Jimi Hendrix Experience, as well as Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon from Double Trouble, the powerful rhythm section who served the late Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14902413
> 
> 
> Does anyone know any customer review about this title, please?
> 
> I found nothing here or amazon or universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




I watched this DVD about a month ago, I rented it from Netflix. The performances... a couple were great, a few okay. I found the audio and video quality to be below average. I was going to buy this DVD until I viewed it. I was suprised at the less then great quality considering the talent level.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14902211
> 
> 
> I think REO Speedwagon Soundstage is much better performance. Plus, the AV quality is stunning.



Yes I've watched that REO DVD a few times. You get some nice clear pictures of trixes, I've read they do casting (good looking) for the people right up front for some Soundstage performances.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14902769
> 
> 
> I watched this DVD about a month ago, I rented it from Netflix. The performances... a couple were great, a few okay. I found the audio and video quality to be below average. I was going to buy this DVD until I viewed it. I was suprised at the less then great quality considering the talent level.



That should be great









Thanks Art!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14903117
> 
> 
> That should be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Art!



I suggest you rent if you can to see if it would be a worthwhile purchase. It is definitely worth watching, it just wasn't worth buying for me as I'm being a little more picky about the concert DVDs I buy considering how many I have and the amount of time I have to watch them.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14903692
> 
> 
> I suggest you rent if you can to see if it would be a worthwhile purchase. It is definitely worth watching, it just wasn't worth buying for me as I'm being a little more picky about the concert DVDs I buy considering how many I have and the amount of time I have to watch them.



Understood, thanks again! Probably I will take it anyway


----------



## kezug

How is this DVD in terms of PQ and AQ....Eric Clapton: Crossroads Guitar Festival 2007?


I am having a poker party and want to put on something during the event. I have a front PJ on a 100" screen (PT-AX200u)


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/14906747
> 
> 
> How is this DVD in terms of PQ and AQ....Eric Clapton: Crossroads Guitar Festival 2007?
> 
> 
> I am having a poker party and want to put on something during the event. I have a front PJ on a 100" screen (PT-AX200u)



Both the PQ and AQ are very good, plus you get the great Steve Winwood with Eric Clapton playing Blind faith songs, what could be better then that?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

*Steve Miller Band Live from Chicago*


I saw this on PBS HD cable, and it was pretty fantastic. Its an extremely tight performance, and with the electronic enhancement Steve Miller has always used for his voice, he still sounds 25.


His songwriting and instrumentals really shines through as each song just glitters on the stage. and the crowd loves it. Actually ... how did they get all those 20-something women into the audience? At times the audience seems staged ... but who knows.


Most people over 30 will know and love EVERY song ....


I haven't seen the DVD, but the HD source material is a fantastic production, and if it ever comes out on Blu-Ray, i will pick it up.


----------



## Artslinger

I have the Steve Miller Band Live from Chicago DVD/CD.


Great performance with a nice mix of songs, showing Miller's range of music from blues to rock to pop. The bonus CD of the concert is great to play in the car. Audio and Video quality is very good with top production and design makes this an all around nice package.


Yes I believe they staged the crowd up front just like they do with the Soundstage concerts. Hopefully we will see more concert DVDs from Ravina.


----------



## vision-master

*Blackfoot Live in Kentucky DVD:*


Comments:


It's a low dollar production - They don't have huge money.

Format - 4:3

Video Q - Very good

Audio Q - Like ZZ top's DVD

Performance - These guy's give 100%.

Vocals - Well, they been around a few years.

Interview - Pretty interesting

Summary - Would be a great warmup band for someone like Gov't Mule. They would be a perfect band at Buffalo Chip during Sturgis. A great biker band! I would pay to see them. If you like the Allman Brothers OR Lynyrd Skynyrd add this one to your collection.


This band has been around since the late 60's


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/14906747
> 
> 
> How is this DVD in terms of PQ and AQ....Eric Clapton: Crossroads Guitar Festival 2007?



I thought that the earlier one (2004?) was much better. But there was some discussion on this one a while ago and I was surprised that many liked the 2007 as much or more than the older one.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14909189
> 
> 
> I have the Steve Miller Band Live from Chicago DVD/CD. . . . Audio and Video quality is very good



I need to give this another chance. I bought it when it came out and could only sample the beginnings of a few songs because I couldn't stand to listen to the audio. Haven't touched it since.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14909754
> 
> 
> I thought that the earlier one (2004?) was much better. But there was some discussion on this one a while ago and I was surprised that many liked the 2007 as much or more than the older one.
> 
> 
> Ed



I like 2004 better. Not as much of Clapton.............


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14909782
> 
> 
> I need to give this another chance. I bought it when it came out and could only sample the beginnings of a few songs because I couldn't stand to listen to the audio. Haven't touched it since.
> 
> 
> Ed



Huh? The audio is great.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14909791
> 
> 
> Huh? The audio is great.



Like I said - I need to revisit. The first (and only) time I listened I thought that there was extreme dynamic compression - to the point where I couldn't take it.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14909690
> 
> *Blackfoot Live in Kentucky DVD:*
> 
> 
> Comments:
> 
> 
> It's a low dollar production - They don't have huge money.
> 
> Format - 4:3
> 
> Video Q - Very good
> 
> Audio Q - Like ZZ top's DVD
> 
> Performance - These guy's give 100%.
> 
> Vocals - Well, they been around a few years.
> 
> Interview - Pretty interesting
> 
> Summary - Would be a great warmup band for someone like Gov't Mule. They would be a perfect band at Buffalo Chip during Sturgis. A great biker band! I would pay to see them. If you like the Allman Brothers OR Lynyrd Skynyrd add this one to your collection.
> 
> 
> This band has been around since the late 60's



I have this DVD and agree with pretty much everything you had to say.


Though I have this DVD below which is the same concert, the below version includes a CD of the concert.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14909905
> 
> 
> Like I said - I need to revisit. The first (and only) time I listened I thought that there was extreme dynamic compression - to the point where I couldn't take it.
> 
> 
> Ed



Weird I didn't have any problem with the audio with my system.


----------



## Artslinger

Crossroads Guitar Festival which is better 2004 or 2007?


I own both, and both are equal, only difference is the songs and performers.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14910229
> 
> 
> Crossroads Guitar Festival which is better 2004 or 2007?
> 
> 
> I own both, and both are equal, only difference is the songs and performers.




Two gotta have's. For some reason I like the 2cd disk on 04 the best.


----------



## TBert

I bought both Crossroads and ended up burning one disc with my faves off of both, talk about a kick ass disc.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/14910454
> 
> 
> I bought both Crossroads and ended up burning one disc with my faves off of both, talk about a kick ass disc.



Now you're talkin'. Good idea!


Cary


PS. I got the 2007 because I really love the Winwood stuff on there. I think I'll go get the 2004 and do what you did...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/14910454
> 
> 
> I bought both Crossroads and ended up burning one disc with my faves off of both, talk about a kick ass disc.




Did you purchase DVDfab in order to rip selected songs?


----------



## TBert

No, just dvd shrink and nero


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14908187
> 
> *Steve Miller Band Live from Chicago*
> 
> 
> I saw this on PBS HD cable, and it was pretty fantastic. Its an extremely tight performance, and with the electronic enhancement Steve Miller has always used for his voice, he still sounds 25.
> 
> 
> His songwriting and instrumentals really shines through as each song just glitters on the stage. and the crowd loves it. Actually ... how did they get all those 20-something women into the audience? At times the audience seems staged ... but who knows.
> 
> 
> Most people over 30 will know and love EVERY song ....



I had recorded this in HD on my DVR and liked it so much I just ordered the DVD/CD package. I've always been a fan but this was one great performance, and will be a keeper in my collection.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> 'Live In Gdańsk' Tonight In Your Living Room - on VH1 Classic
> 
> 
> With apologies for the short notice, we have only just been told by VH1 in the US that they're broadcasting Live In Gdańsk tonight in the US on VH1 Classic at 8pm-10pm.
> 
> 
> This is a longer version of the show from the DVD included in versions of the Live In Gdańsk album; it includes the following extra songs: Speak To Me; Breathe (In The Air)/Time/Breathe (In The Air) (reprise); Shine On You Crazy Diamond; and Wish You Were Here.
> 
> 
> Directed by Gavin Elder, the 93-minute show (plus 27 minutes of ads) runs like this: Speak To Me; Breathe (In The Air)/Time/Breathe (In The Air) (reprise); The Blue; This Heaven; Smile; Take A Breath; A Pocketful Of Stones; Where We Start; Shine On You Crazy Diamond; Astronomy Domine; High Hopes; Wish You Were Here; A Great Day For Freedom; and Comfortably Numb.
> 
> 
> If you miss it tonight, there are repeats scheduled as follows, all in October: 18th at 2pm, 21st at 1am, 23rd at 5pm, and 25th at 7pm.


 http://www.davidgilmour.com/


----------



## Artslinger

Foo Fighters - Live At Wembley Stadium











AudioDolby Digital 5.1 (English


Released on November 18, 2008



The Wembley concerts, which took place Friday and Saturday June 6 and 7 of this year, sold out within 24 hours, making them the biggest headline performances of the band's illustrious career--as well as the biggest rock shows staged at the new Wembley to date.


Foo Fighters: Live At Wembley Stadium is a career-spanning live opus, drawing on all six of Foo Fighters' studio albums, featuring classics "Times Like These," "Everlong," "Monkey Wrench," "All My Life" and "Learn To Fly" as well as new live staples including "Long Road To Ruin."


Foo Fighters: Live At Wembley Stadium also includes night two's historic encore, for which Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones of Led Zeppelin joined Grohl and Hawkins for renditions of "Rock and Roll" (with Hawkins on vocals and Grohl on drums) and "Ramble On" (with Grohl on vocals and Hawkins on drums).


Like the Wembley weekend, Foo Fighters: Live At Wembley Stadium concludes with a triumphant and highly emotional "Best Of You" with a closing chorus of 85,000 fans leaving Grohl visibly moved.


Tracklist:


1. The Pretender

2. Times Like These

3. No Way Back

4. Cheer Up, Boys (Your Make Up Is Running)

5. Learn To Fly

6. Long Road To Ruin

7. Breakout

8. Stacked Actors

9. Skin And Bones

10. Marigold

11. My Hero

12. Cold Day In The Sun

13. Everlong

14. Monkey Wrench

15. All My Life

16. Rock And Roll

17. Ramble On

18. Best Of You


There are some videos up on YouTube.


----------



## bobbyacro

David Gilmours "Remember That Night" is unreal. I have it on BD and watch it every week. A few highlights are

1. Shine on

2. Echoes

3. Fat Old Sun


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Thanks for the heads up, woohoo Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones played during one of thes Wembley gigs! I wonder if they show on the DVD?

The Foo Fighters are the best straight up Rock band to come out in the last 10 years, or should we call the Foo Fighters a solo artist?

*David Grohl:*











I'm eating up the YouTubes while Im pre-ordering the Blu-Ray!


*The Best Of You:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqisHm2OLy0


Hear the grunge sound he brought over from Nirvana? raw, no voice processing ... acoustic versions of his electric songs, and probably electric versions of his acoustic tunes ... Amazing!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14919356
> 
> 
> Foo Fighters - Live At Wembley Stadium
> 
> AudioDolby Digital 5.1 (English
> 
> 
> .


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Foo playing with Jimmy Page and JPJ ... the drummer of the Foo Fighters sings, and the singer of the foo fighters .... drums!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSmCAnYlsK0&NR


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14923565
> 
> 
> Foo playing with Jimmy Page and JPJ ... the drummer of the Foo Fighters sings, and the singer of the foo fighters .... drums!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSmCAnYlsK0&NR



I have really high hopes on this DVD concert release. Looks to be great from what I've seen from the YouTube vids.


Dave Grohl is one talented musician, guitarist, singer, song writer, and freakn' drummer!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Kurt Kobain came to symbolize Nirvana, but I really think David Grohl was one of the main engines of that band.


On the downside, the Foo Fighters are talking about a "hiatus"


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14928545
> 
> 
> Kurt Kobain came to symbolize Nirvana, but I really think David Grohl was one of the main engines of that band.



Well, _somebody_ had to have their s*** together.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14909782
> 
> 
> I need to give this another chance [Steve Miller Band Live from Chicago]. I bought it when it came out and could only sample the beginnings of a few songs because I couldn't stand to listen to the audio. Haven't touched it since.



Well I took another listen last night. The AQ was a better than I remembered it, but still not very good. I tried both the DD 5.1 and the DTS 5.1. Very flat 2D imaging and not dynamic. Also, the wierdest thing, it seemed like the audio and video were not from the same show. As if the audio was turned completely down on the video and I was playing sound from another source. I didn't have a lip sync problem, but it was as if there was one.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

What are you comparing this too? I think the AQ is stunning.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14939708
> 
> 
> What are you comparing this too? I think the AQ is stunning.



Primarily to an absolute quality level. And high quality can be achieved since several such disks have been discussed in this thread.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/14944216
> 
> 
> Primarily to an absolute quality level. And high quality can be achieved since several such disks have been discussed in this thread.
> 
> 
> Ed



These ain't studio recordings, they are *live* performances and need to treated as such.


----------



## Rammitinski

I don't know - the Miller show seems like a very contrived so-called live performance to me.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14945282
> 
> 
> I don't know - the Miller show seems like a very contrived so-called live performance to me.



an a very enjoyable one too.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14944508
> 
> 
> These ain't studio recordings, they are *live* performances and need to treated as such.



Well I'm confused too...What does a "live" performance have to do with audio being captured and mixed incorrectly for reproduction?


There are no asterisks placed on "live" performances that allow for poor reproduction.


-t


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14946676
> 
> 
> Well I'm confused too...What does a "live" performance have to do with audio being captured and mixed incorrectly for reproduction?
> 
> 
> There are no asterisks placed on "live" performances that allow for poor reproduction.
> 
> 
> -t



tek - I'm with you here. In fact, just about every concert DVD discussed in this thread is a live performance. And the AQ on some is very good and on most others it's not.


I really feel that its mostly dependant on the audio engineer setting up the mikes and doing the recording and editing, and nothing to do with the band. Unfortunately, that's just a job for somebody and usually they're either completely incompetent or they just don't care.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14945282
> 
> 
> I don't know - the Miller show seems like a very contrived so-called live performance to me.



But IMHO that works for a Steve Miller performance, his music has a glittery bubblegum edge, while remaining interesting musically. I didnt want to hear Steve Miller's real voice, I wanted to hear his synthesized, octave enhanced voice


----------



## JBaumgart

I have to admit being somewhat disappointed with the AQ on the Steve Miller DVD. I purchased it on the basis of having recorded and really enjoying selected songs on the PBS telethon they aired here a while back, and for TV I thought it sounded very good. I was expecting much better sound on the DVD, but I agree with some others here that the mix seems off. The first thing I noticed is the bass was way over-boosted, probably more so than any other concert DVD I own. I tried both the DTS and "multichannel" tracks and this was the case on both. Of course you can deal with that by turning the bass down, but after doing that something still wasn't quite right. The sound actually seems fuller (across all frequencies) on my DVR.


I need to do some more tweaking but I don't like having to do this because my system is very well balanced and it was very time consuming to get it to where it is.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14947726
> 
> 
> But IMHO that works for a Steve Miller performance, his music has a glittery bubblegum edge, while remaining interesting musically. I didnt want to hear Steve Miller's real voice, I wanted to hear his synthesized, octave enhanced voice



From what I've seen of it, he's barely even playing the guitar. I just would like to know who in the world ever gave him the moniker of Stevie "Guitar" Miller?










(Actually, his voice or music never had a "bubblegum edge" until well into his career, starting with "Fly Like an Eagle".)


----------



## Artslinger

Steve Miller Band Live from Chicago:


I'm not sure what concert DVDs people are compairing this disk too. I have well over a hundred concert DVDs and this is in the top 25% as far as audio and video. Is it the best? No, but it isn't as bad as some people are making it out to be. Yeh its over dubbed in spots just like many other concert DVDs.


As far as Miller's guitar playing, I'm a guitar player myself and he does play some pretty good guitar on this disk.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14948998
> 
> 
> Steve Miller Band Live from Chicago:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what concert DVDs people are compairing this disk too. I have well over a hundred concert DVDs and this is in the top 25% as far as audio and video. Is it the best? No, but it isn't as bad as some people are making it out to be. Yeh its over dubbed in spots just like many other concert DVDs.
> 
> 
> As far as Miller's guitar playing, I'm a guitar player myself and he does play some pretty good guitar on this disk.



I pretty much agree. Despite what some might like to think, impressions of the quality of sound are subjective. As for Millers Live from Chicago, something about the video/audio sync just didn't "feel" right to me, although it sounded just fine.


Personally I'm disappointed in the song selection as my interest for his material dropped after his first 5 records. But I fully understand why he choose that set list.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14948998
> 
> 
> Steve Miller Band Live from Chicago:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what concert DVDs people are compairing this disk too. I have well over a hundred concert DVDs and this is in the top 25% as far as audio and video. Is it the best? No, but it isn't as bad as some people are making it out to be. Yeh its over dubbed in spots just like many other concert DVDs.
> 
> 
> As far as Miller's guitar playing, I'm a guitar player myself and he does play some pretty good guitar on this disk.



Yeah, I have a bunch with a lot worse AQ.


Sorry, but I still contend my 'old school' audio system does a better job than those new muti-channel systems.










Is this turning into a audio-phile concert snob thread?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14949436
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a bunch with a lot worse AQ.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I still contend my 'old school' audio system does a better job than those new muti-channel systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this turning into a audio-phile concert snob thread?



I sure hope it isn't turning into a snobby thread but I think it's just that with the HW technology being able to reproduce superior audio and video, you start to expect that you'll get the same in the SW product.


I'll date myself here but I remember listening to Don Kirshner's Rock Concerts on ABC network on Friday nights at 11:30 and being amazed at how wonderful it sounded. And that was thru a 3" speaker!!! Mono speaker at that. But that was the top of the technology then. Now with Dolby/DTS 5.1 if not Dolby/DTS HD on Bluray, the product should step up to what the technology allows.


I just watched Neil Young's, "Rust Never Sleeps" DVD this past weekend. Horrible picture ( looks like it was shot thru a screen door! ) and the audio, while available in DTS 5.1 is muddy at times ( I preferred the Dolby 2.0 mix ).

But hey, it was recorded 30 years ago, almost to the day I watched it. If I had watched it 30 years ago I would have been floored by it. Now, other than a historical performance (Neil was at the top of his game then), it's OK.


I just think the Audio Engineers shouldn't be mixing these concerts on a 3" mono speaker.


-t


----------



## Artslinger

The new 2008 Thin Lizzy Live & Dangerous release.


Skip this unless your are a hard core Lizzy fan (like me).


What a crying shame, there is some great material on this DVD that screams for some proper video cleanup and sound remastering from the original multitrack tapes. From my understanding the band Thin Lizzy (or who is left) lost control over their music after Phil Lynotts death. This is a shame because good quality audio does exist, if you've ever listened to the CD of this concert, this may be because Warner Bros controls the audio. The 5.1 digital surround sound is a big mess and pretty much unlistenable, and in my opinion nothing but a marketing ploy. Thank god the stereo mix is somewhat okay though muddy and flawed.


This shows just how f'd up the music industry can be.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/14949592
> 
> 
> I sure hope it isn't turning into a snobby thread but I think it's just that with the HW technology being able to reproduce superior audio and video, you start to expect that you'll get the same in the SW product.
> 
> 
> I'll date myself here but I remember listening to Don Kirshner's Rock Concerts on ABC network on Friday nights at 11:30 and being amazed at how wonderful it sounded. And that was thru a 3" speaker!!! Mono speaker at that. But that was the top of the technology then. Now with Dolby/DTS 5.1 if not Dolby/DTS HD on Bluray, the product should step up to what the technology allows.
> 
> 
> I just watched Neil Young's, "Rust Never Sleeps" DVD this past weekend. Horrible picture ( looks like it was shot thru a screen door! ) and the audio, while available in DTS 5.1 is muddy at times ( I preferred the Dolby 2.0 mix ).
> 
> But hey, it was recorded 30 years ago, almost to the day I watched it. If I had watched it 30 years ago I would have been floored by it. Now, other than a historical performance (Neil was at the top of his game then), it's OK.
> 
> 
> I just think the Audio Engineers shouldn't be mixing these concerts on a 3" mono speaker.
> 
> 
> -t



Funny thing is, this friend of mine has a $100,000 home threather room. He uses speakers from the 60's.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14950140
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, this friend of mine has a $100,000 home threather room. He uses speakers from the 60's.



LOL, Yes, but those are not just any ole speaker from the '60's, those are Klipschorns!!!


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14949826
> 
> 
> Skip this unless your are a hard core Lizzy fan (like me).



I guess I can't skip it then ... Thin Lizzy wrote and played some amazing stuff!


You know that Snowy White is from Thin Lizzy, and has been playing with Roger Waters for years ...


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/14949399
> 
> 
> As for Millers Live from Chicago, something about the video/audio sync just didn't "feel" right to me, although it sounded just fine.



Now that you mention the title, that sounds more like the one I saw, not the one being talked about here.


I didn't see the complete thing, but what I did see, he really wasn't doing much on the guitar, and even his vocals were sort of drowned out, or at least blended in with so many backing ones that you could barely distinguish it.


It almost had a quality like the vocals were being lip-synched, and that may have been from the off-synching you mention. It had a very "staged" feel, not like a real concert. It was sort of "too perfect".


It wasn't bad or anything - it just wasn't something I'd pay for. Much rather listen to the albums.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/14951228
> 
> 
> It wasn't bad or anything - it just wasn't something I'd pay for. Much rather listen to the albums.



I think I said this earlier in the thread, there were three songs in the middle of the set that made my purchase worthwhile. I forget the first two, but the third was Crossroads.


Sadly, they didn't include them on the CD.


----------



## Artslinger

If anyone is interested in Thin Lizzy Live & Dangerous, Netflix does have this DVD if you want to check it out without buying.


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14950140
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, this friend of mine has a $100,000 home threather room. He uses speakers from the 60's.



I used to own a pair of these, many many years ago! Bought them after hearing them at a local hi fi show where a master recording of a rock band on open reel tape was being used as the source. That was the closest I had ever heard to a live rock band.


Bruce


----------



## teknoguy

I see that TOM Petty & THE HEARTBREAKERS -Runnin Down A Dream is being re-released tomorrow as a 2 DVD set vs the original 4 DVD set.


Does anyone know what the difference is? Nothing on AMAZON about the contents...


-t


PS Oh and don't tell me the difference is 2 DVD's! Bunch of wise-guys in this thread...


----------



## chatanika

Very few if any music concerts are perfect. but some of you seem to spend so much time looking for the flaws that you missed the show.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chatanika* /forum/post/14952453
> 
> 
> Very few if any music concerts are perfect. but some of you seem to spend so much time looking for the flaws that you missed the show.



+1


Have a couple drinks and forget the flaws.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chatanika* /forum/post/14952453
> 
> 
> Very few if any music concerts are perfect. but some of you seem to spend so much time looking for the flaws that you missed the show.



Guess there are 2 ways to take the title of this thread: concert DVD recommendations from the DVD quality standpoint or from the concert standpoint. And we're getting them all. Maybe there should be 2 separate threads, one being a "reference concert DVD" thread.


----------



## JBaumgart

I would like to amend my overly harsh critique of the audio in the Steve Miller Live in Chicago DVD posted above. Tonight I listened again at a more appropriate (loud) volume and it's much better than I gave it credit for. Although it starts out on the slow side, and I don't like all of the selections at the beginning of the show, both the tempo and sound improve considerably as they get into it, and when played at louder volumes it's a real keeper.


----------



## 5o9

Thanks for the AC/DC Live at Doddington suggestion, it is about 5 times better than No Bull.










Caught David Gilmour Live in Gdansk on VH1 or something on TV. Can't comment on the sound quality. I think I will be buying the dvd, but I'm kind of angry that the TV show has 30 minutes more songs than the dvd.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/14954575
> 
> 
> Thanks for the AC/DC Live at Doddington suggestion, it is about 5 times better than No Bull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught David Gilmour Live in Gdansk on VH1 or something on TV. Can't comment on the sound quality. I think I will be buying the dvd, but I'm kind of angry that the TV show has 30 minutes more songs than the dvd.



Thanks for the AC/DC advice. No Bull VQ IS really poor.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/14954242
> 
> 
> I would like to amend my overly harsh critique of the audio in the Steve Miller Live in Chicago DVD posted above. Tonight I listened again at a more appropriate (loud) volume and it's much better than I gave it credit for. Although it starts out on the slow side, and I don't like all of the selections at the beginning of the show, both the tempo and sound improve considerably as they get into it, and when played at louder volumes it's a real keeper.




As I've said before, *power* is your friend.


----------



## JimKW

I have searched through the forum and through this thread trying to find any comments on Elton John 60 and found very little. Just looking for an opinion because I was thinking of buying it. Thanks


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimKW* /forum/post/14956478
> 
> 
> I have searched through the forum and through this thread trying to find any comments on Elton John 60 and found very little. Just looking for an opinion because I was thinking of buying it. Thanks



I own the Blu Ray version, and all I have to say is "WOW"

Excellent PQ and AQ


Thinking about picking up Elton's Red Piano Blu Ray, but would like to read some reviews first.


----------



## Artslinger

I agree the Elton John 60 DVD is great. Though I have the standard DVD the audio and video are top notch. I also liked the Disc 2 "Live, Rare & Unseen" which has cleaned up audio and video of his really old stuff from the 70s - 80s.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14956901
> 
> 
> I agree the Elton John 60 DVD is great. Though I have the standard DVD the audio and video are top notch. I also liked the Disc 2 "Live, Rare & Unseen" which has cleaned up audio and video of his really old stuff from the 70s - 80s.



I agree...the older stuff cleaned up really well.

I also have the SD version.


Much better DVD than the 2000 release of "One night Only - Greatest Hits", which had a soft picture imo.

-t


----------



## vision-master

The bootleg is out already.











> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendary Yardbirds and now solo guitarist *Jeff Beck is to release a live DVD recorded over his six show residency at world famous jazz club Ronnie Scotts last November.*
> 
> 
> Backed by a full live band comprising drummer Vinnie Colaiuta, keyboardist Jason Rebello, and bassist Tal Wilkenfeld, Jeff Beck perfromed a wide selection of material from his 30 year career throughout the week.
> 
> 
> The live footage called ‘Performing This Week… Live At Ronnie Scott’s’ also includes Beck's version of the Beatles "A Day In The Life" and is released on Eagle Vision on November 10, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full lilve track listing is:
> 
> 
> Beck’s Bolero
> 
> Eternity’s Breath
> 
> Stratus
> 
> Cause We’ve Ended As Lovers
> 
> Behind The Veil
> 
> You Never Know
> 
> Nadia
> 
> Blast From The East
> 
> Led Boots
> 
> Angels (Footsteps)
> 
> Scatterbrain
> 
> Goodbye Pork Pie Hat / Bush With The Blues
> 
> Space Boogie
> 
> Big Block
> 
> A Day In The Life
> 
> Where Were You


 http://www.uncut.co.uk/news/jeff_beck/news/12169


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14977207
> 
> 
> The bootleg is out already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uncut.co.uk/news/jeff_beck/news/12169



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a guitarist, and he is my hero. I have a bootleg from the late '90's, Jeff beck in Japan, that is just phenominal. Picture quality is about a "C", but the audio is "A" quality stereo. It also has "A Day in the Life", fantastic track. The DVD has Jennifer Batten on synth guitar playing all the keyboard parts and she does a wonderful job........ I can't wait for this!!!!!!!


John


----------



## vision-master

an Tal Wilkenfeld. She's a heck of a bass player and so young and cute!










Here's his best bootleg.......







VQ is close to 10 out of 10. Filmed in letterbox.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Tal Wikenfeld:


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14978554
> 
> 
> an Tal Wilkenfeld. She's a heck of a bass player and so young and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's his best bootleg.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VQ is close to 10 out of 10. Filmed in letterbox.



Is this just Jeff's band, or Jeff playing with Buddy Guy?


John


----------



## vision-master

The 2006 music festival in SHIZUOKA,JAPAN July 22, 2006 included a performace by Jeff Beck & Buddy Guy. This DVD has two shows, JB & BG. It was aired on Japanese TV, so those good ol Japs made some nice boots.










Here's another exceptional performance by Santana. Again the VQ is 10 out of 10 with great "Stereo" sound. These boots are not "those" typical bootlegs copied from some ol VHS tape from G knows where. Digital to digital transfer.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14982751
> 
> 
> The 2006 music festival in SHIZUOKA,JAPAN July 22, 2006 included a performace by Jeff Beck & Buddy Guy. This DVD has two shows, JB & BG. It was aired on Japanese TV, so those good ol Japs made some nice boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another exceptional performance by Santana. Again the VQ is 10 out of 10 with great "Stereo" sound. These boots are not "those" typical bootlegs copied from some ol VHS tape from G knows where. Digital to digital transfer.



Japanese make great bootlegs. I have the Beatles live from 1966 on Japanese TV, and it is broadcast quality.


John


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14977207
> 
> 
> The bootleg is out already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uncut.co.uk/news/jeff_beck/news/12169



Will this be released in the US? and if so where can I order.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14985183
> 
> 
> Will this be released in the US? and if so where can I order.



Good question. I hope so as my player is region 1 and I don't know how to make it region free. Toshiba HD-A2.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14985183
> 
> 
> Will this be released in the US? and if so where can I order.



I would think it would be released here, although the press release is UK only, but that doesn't mean it won't be. Eagle Vision has a lot of concert DVD releases in the US, so let's hope so. I did search on Amazon the other day and all that was available on this was the CD of the concert, no DVD.


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I've been in awe of "Jewel the Essential LIVE Songbook" on a 2 BLU RAY SET, since it came out. It is 2 FULL concerts (Rialto Theater in Dallas, and one other Texas show) that really highlight the best female vocalist/folk/rock singer for the last 10 years.


The sound and video quality is stunning, with a few peculiarities I will mention later. They use an HD audio format and obviously worked hard getting the audio very nice. Jewel is a very good entertainier.


This set is truely essential as it has Jewel sing almost all (45 or so) of her songs. I think i paid about 22 bucks for it on Amazon. Jewel has a 10 year music catalog of her folk rock that highlights her breathtaking voice.


They use one of those HD sound formats and its VERY nice. About half these songs are just her and an exqusite sounding acoustic guitar ....


Heres a few peculiarities on this otherwise great set.


1. Both concerts start out with slightly soft HD video, but then after a song or so the video becomes ultra sharp. I would like to get others opinions on this, it could just be my perception, the HD video is very nice over all.


2. At a real Jewel concert, the instruments can sometimes briefly dominate the music, but on these discs, they mix it so the instrumentation is almost always below her vocal level slightly... not a bad mix by any means, everything is crystal clear, but ...


3. Because there is SO MUCH material on these 2 concerts, you will hear many of her less well known songs. Just enjoy them, get yourself a drink because you will likely recognise many later on, this girl has gotten SERIOUS radio play for 10 years.


Here is a sample, but *on the blu-ray set there are NO interview clips between the songs:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6mCH7k_WKE


----------



## VIDEOKNG











*Prologue

Live To Win

Hide Your Heart

A Million To One

Got To Choose

Move On

Bulletproof

Tonight You Belong To Me

Lick It Up

Wouldn't You Like To Know Me

Magic Touch

I Still Love You

Strutter

Everytime I See You Around

Do You Love Me

I Want You

Love Gun

Lift

Detroit Rock City

Goodbye*



Surprised no one has mentioned this new DVD by Paul Stanley of KISS fame. Just came out last month, it has a very nice concert from Paul's solo tour promoting his last CD called "Live To Win".


It has DTS 5.1 that sounds strangely muted to me....very restrained for a DTS dvd (there is also DD 2.0). Plus the concert is not shown in 16X9 widescreen format but is boxed on my screen.


But other than those problems it is a very good concert(Paul and his band from Rockstar Supernova sound great) and has a great setlist.


Got mine thru Bestbuy for $11.99.


Anyone else get this?


----------



## ROSSO Z

Just received The Doors- Perception (Box Set).


6 CD's, 6 DVD's


One of my favorite songs of all time- LA Woman is fantastic! I had to turn down the center channel and the surrounds 1db each. The mix may be too gimicky for audiophiles. I will probably play this very loud several times a week.


Thanks to whomever recommended these.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/15013185
> 
> 
> Just received The Doors- Perception (Box Set).
> 
> 
> 6 CD's, 6 DVD's
> 
> 
> One of my favorite songs of all time- LA Woman is fantastic! I had to turn down the center channel and the surrounds 1db each. The mix may be too gimicky for audiophiles. I will probably play this very loud several times a week.
> 
> 
> Thanks to whomever recommended these.



Jim Morrison and the doors. He was a Shaman, Poet & Prophet.


The good old day's of Hendrix, Joplin and Morrison.


The Doors of Perception, Water and Death.


I seen them in concert once.










The vinyl is worn out...........










In a near death experience, I kept reciting "Horse Latitudes". Jimmy saved my life!


Elvis was the King of R&R.


Morrisom IS the God of R&R.


----------



## vision-master

On backorder, hope we get more region 1 copies here. Ordered!


----------



## canonball

The best in my opinion is Eagles Farewell Tour. There isn't an ounce of that DVD that doesn't sound and look incredible.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canonball* /forum/post/15018022
> 
> 
> The best in my opinion is Eagles Farewell Tour. There isn't an ounce of that DVD that doesn't sound and look incredible.



If they would just quit loitering............. The 1st DVD is so slow I can't stand watching it!


----------



## plasmamaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canonball* /forum/post/15018022
> 
> 
> The best in my opinion is Eagles Farewell Tour. There isn't an ounce of that DVD that doesn't sound and look incredible.



I have the "Hell Freezes Over" DVD. Is the Farewell Tour better than that??? That DVD is AWESOME!!!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Farewell tour is slightly better, but its probably not necessary to own both.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15019197
> 
> 
> If they would just quit loitering............. The 1st DVD is so slow I can't stand watching it!



I agree somewhat that I'd like to see more excitement in their Live shows but...The Eagles have never been a "show" band. They play their tunes very well and move onto the next stop on the tour. Just their personality as a band.


-t


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmamaniac* /forum/post/15019431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by canonball
> 
> The best in my opinion is Eagles Farewell Tour. There isn't an ounce of that DVD that doesn't sound and look incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the "Hell Freezes Over" DVD. Is the Farewell Tour better than that??? That DVD is AWESOME!!!
Click to expand...


As incredably good as "Hell Freezes Over" is for both AQ and VQ, IMO the Eagles Farewell Tour is even better AQ wise. Can't remember if VQ is better, but certainly just as good.


Ed


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15021366
> 
> 
> As incredably good as "Hell Freezes Over" is for both AQ and VQ, IMO the Eagles Farewell Tour is even better AQ wise. Can't remember if VQ is better, but certainly just as good.
> 
> 
> Ed



Hell Freezes Over is an excellent show, being it is, if I am not mistaken, their first ever live concert dvd. What lags in this performance is their solo work, where as Farewell exhibits each of their own solo projects, hence, IMO is much, much better. They all had good solo career's in their time, and to bring their own work combined with the group music, you just can't get any better from the Eagles. Now, all that being said, I am hoping they will release a new Blu Ray from their most recent tour, featuring cuts from the new album.


----------



## gbaby

Get War: Greatest Hits Live. It is a phenominal concert, and while its only Dolby Digital 5.1, it has some of the strongest, deepest bass I've heard on a concert video. Additionally, all the music sounds like the orginal album.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaby* /forum/post/15026333
> 
> 
> Get War: Greatest Hits Live. It is a phenominal concert, and while its only Dolby Digital 5.1, it has some of the strongest, deepest bass I've heard on a concert video. Additionally, all the music sounds like the orginal album.



Is it filmed 4:3 or 16:9?


Two hour concert?


To be aired on TV this fall?


----------



## taxman48

Another vote for Eagles "Farewell Tour". I bought this dvd after seeing them in concert in NY.. great show put on by the guys..


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaby* /forum/post/15026333
> 
> 
> and while its only Dolby Digital 5.1,



As opposed to ??


Ed


----------



## maxman

Ready for some raw, high energy rock and roll boys and girls? Check out 'The Fratellis - Edgy in Brixton' DVD. I love this group. Picked up their CD 'Costello Music' prior to the DVD and can't stop playing it.


----------



## musicfann

For fiction as real life, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, THE FABULOUS STAINS was impressive to me, and deserves a little more care, along the lines of a Criterion or Criterion-like issue....and I would double-dip for blu ray !


----------



## musicfann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/14982019
> 
> 
> Tal Wikenfeld:




Well, she IS cute, but could you give us some background on her ?


Thanks !


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Donno anything about her, she does a good bass solo about minute 1:20 on this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIFFRHBCPzA 



Lots of stuff on the tube from her ...


----------



## Iwanthd

 http://www.myspace.com/talwilkenfeld


----------



## nolanski

First hello!....I'm so glad I have found this forum! I have been looking for something like this for a very long time!

I love collecting live performances of my favorite artists on DVD and now Blu-Ray more than movies. Looking forward to sharing my 2 cents.


Are there any HD performances of Tom Petty available?


Does anyone know if Led Zepplin's last live performance on 12/10/07 was taped or filmed? I cannot believe that it wasn't...it had to be.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/15045361
> 
> 
> First hello!....I'm so glad I have found this forum! I have been looking for something like this for a very long time!
> 
> I love collecting live performances of my favorite artists on DVD and now Blu-Ray more than movies. Looking forward to sharing my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> Are there any HD performances of Tom Petty available?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Led Zepplin's last live performance on 12/10/07 was taped or filmed? I cannot believe that it wasn't...it had to be.



Welcome.


Soundstage Presents: Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers Live In Concert is on Blu-ray Disc. I believe the Zepplin concert was filmed, but I have no idea why it has not been put on DVD. I thought for sure there would have been a release for this up-coming holiday season.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/15045361
> 
> 
> First hello!....I'm so glad I have found this forum! I have been looking for something like this for a very long time!
> 
> I love collecting live performances of my favorite artists on DVD and now Blu-Ray more than movies. Looking forward to sharing my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> Are there any HD performances of Tom Petty available?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Led Zepplin's last live performance on 12/10/07 was taped or filmed? I cannot believe that it wasn't...it had to be.


----------



## nolanski

^^^^^^^


And where do I find that?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/15049610
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> And where do I find that?




That would be a bootleg, there are a couple around. If you want a legit copy you'll have to wait.


"Many of the songs were performed one step tuned down in order to accommodate singer Robert Plant's vocal range. Some were kept in their original key.


The concert sound was mixed by Metallica's FOH engineer Big Mick. The concert was also filmed for a possible DVD release. In an interview he gave in March 2008, Page commented; “ It was recorded, but we didn't go in with the express purpose of making a DVD to come out at Christmas, or whatever. We haven't seen the images or investigated the multitracks. It's feasible that it might come out at some distant point, but it'll be a massive job to embark on.”


The concert was recorded by many fans. Sophisticated bootleg versions of the show are available on the internet, including a widescreen DVD with a surround sound audio track mixed from 10 different audience recordings of the show."


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15035200
> 
> 
> Donno anything about her, she does a good bass solo about minute 1:20 on this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIFFRHBCPzA
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of stuff on the tube from her ...



Also in the Clapton "Crossroads 2007" DVD playing in Jeff Beck's band.

The faces she makes while playing!! Holds the bass nicely too....










-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/14977207
> 
> 
> The bootleg is out already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uncut.co.uk/news/jeff_beck/news/12169



Perhaps http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNMwzvA-0oA is part of the bootleg?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15049796
> 
> 
> Many of the songs were performed one step tuned down in order to accommodate singer Robert Plant's vocal range. Some were kept in their original key.



They should've just sped the vocals up, the way they did on the studio albums.


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcamp* /forum/post/2990745
> 
> 
> I watched Hall & Oates: Live in Concert. It is a very good concert and is filmed in wide screen. The sound is also excellent PCM & Dolby 5.1!
> 
> I found it at Wal-Mart for $13.88.
> 
> 
> David



Wow, been 5 years since H&O were discussed. Not discussing that concert but...

*Our Kind of Soul - Live* - Hall & Oates


All 5 star ratings on Amazon.


Watched this on DVR from Palladia last night. I liked most of their cover versions in this small setting, but I especially liked their own Let Love Take Control - downloading it from iTunes today.



Next up...

Daryl Hall and John Oates - Live At The Troubadour - In Stores November 25



> Quote:
> Los Angeles, CA - In May 2008, Daryl Hall and John Oates took the stage at the legendary Troubadour for the first time since playing their earliest Los Angeles shows there 35 years before. The best performances from this much anticipated two-night concert, which included hits such as Maneater, Private Eyes, Rich Girl, Sara Smile and Kiss On My List, will be made available in three formats - DVD, Blu-Ray, and a 1-DVD/2-CD combo, via Shout! Factory on November 25.
> 
> 
> The concerts were filmed by Blaze TV with *10 remote-controlled HD cameras,* allowing the viewer to experience the performance as if they were inside the crowded LA club. Although an abridged version of the show will be broadcast on VH1's Rave HD channel in late 2008, the Live At The Troubadour DVD will be the only way to catch performances of all of the songs, as well as exclusive new interviews with Hall and Oates.



It'll be a couple of years until in invest in Blu-ray, but at least I won't have to wait for this DVD to be released. I may have to do a double dip on this one. This looks like it will be awesome with the number of HD cameras involved.


----------



## RickPas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15047053
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> Soundstage Presents: Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers Live In Concert is on Blu-ray Disc. I believe the Zepplin concert was filmed, but I have no idea why it has not been put on DVD. I thought for sure there would have been a release for this up-coming holiday season.



I don't thinks the Blu Ray of the Petty Soundstage was released...I've been checking everywhere and it seems like maybe they bumped it off the schedule, it was supposed to come out this last past Tuesday on Blu Ray...

Rick


----------



## Docj04

Ordered Jewel's essential songbook on blu-ray last night from Amazon. Although I'm a "passive" fan of her overall, I think her voice is divine, and hope that this becomes a demonstration disc for my Denon 4308ci and 5.1 JBL Studio L series setup.


Also ordered the Sade lovers live concert DVD--again, only know a few songs, but her voice is mesmerising. Anyone else heard either of these??


----------



## vision-master




----------



## Rammitinski

Looks good, except for one thing - they could've left Joss Stone off of there.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rammitinski* /forum/post/15079386
> 
> 
> looks good, except for one thing - they could've left joss stone off of there.



+1


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/15068424
> 
> 
> Ordered Jewel's essential songbook on blu-ray last night from Amazon. Although I'm a "passive" fan of her overall, I think her voice is divine, and hope that this becomes a demonstration disc for my Denon 4308ci and 5.1 JBL Studio L series setup.
> 
> 
> Also ordered the Sade lovers live concert DVD--again, only know a few songs, but her voice is mesmerising. Anyone else heard either of these??



Watched Disc 1 of this BR last night and WOW what a soundtrack. Damn near ref level. The only thing keeping this from a ref level audio experience is the bass/LFE seemed to be mixed just a tad low, but it was still good with bass and this is just a very minor complaint. Jewels vocals are the focus of the track (as they should be I suppose) and are mixed quite loud in the mix, maybe even a hair to loud, but again very minor complaint. Fantastic sounding mix overall though. VERY clean, crisp, tight, punchy, her voice is crystal clear....You can easily pick out the individual instruments and they all sound very tight and clean as well. awesome stuff and I am not even a fan of hers. The encore is mesmerizing!


There is a bonus 4 song segment from Red Rocks on disc 1 and again besides the slightly low bass (I imagine they mix it this way on purpose though to have the focus on her incredible vocals while the band provides mostly support), the sound captured the Red Rocks sound from the soundboard area VERY well. I live about 25 minutes from Red Rocks and have seen countless shows there so this was a treat of an extra







Overall this is one of the better sounding concerts I have listened to on disc. If the bass had been mixed like the John Mayer blu ray (which is one of the best IMO at capturing what live bass sounds and feels like) this would be absolute reference material, but even as it stands it is extremely close IMO. You will love it and I might buy this at some point as I enjoyed it that much.


Again this is all disc 1 and I cant wait to get disc 2 as it sounds like it will be even better with the orchestra!


----------



## RickPas

Is that the official release of the Jeff Beck at Ronnie Scott's or a bootleg? I know they are releasing the official I think in December...

Rick


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I am just so psyched about the new Blu-Ray concerts, they are for the most part superb documents.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15094222
> 
> 
> I am just so psyched about the new Blu-Ray concerts, they are for the most part superb documents.



I am too, but just because its out on Blu-Ray doesnt mean its going to be good in terms of PQ and AQ.


----------



## Artslinger

FYI,


Best Buy has the new Foo Fighters: Live at Wembley Stadium - DVD on sale for $9.99.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15097322
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> 
> Best Buy has the new Foo Fighters: Live at Wembley Stadium - DVD on sale for $9.99.



an the The Who At Kilburn (double DVD) is $10.49 at Amazon now. Got my copy today. Gonna have some fun tonight!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

That Foo Fighters DVD is going to be incredible, ive already seen some of it on YouTube. My Blu-Ray version should be in my mailbox when i get home!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15094887
> 
> 
> I am too, but just because its out on Blu-Ray doesnt mean its going to be good in terms of PQ and AQ.



Yep but their record has been perfect thus far!


Queen Rock Montreal is simply stunning, filmed in large format film (think IMAX) in the 80s, the Blu-Ray transfer is awesome, both AQ and VQ. The video quality is not always perfect, but considering when it was filmed, its spectacular.


Also, Freddies voice is perfect on this Blu-Ray ....


----------



## Artslinger

Also RUSH: Snakes & Arrows comes out next week Nov. 25th on DVD and Bluray.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15099063
> 
> 
> Yep but their record has been perfect thus far!



That's pretty hard to believe considering that the AQ on most concert SD DVD's doesn't even come close to the audio quality that the medium can deliver.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15100166
> 
> 
> Also RUSH: Snakes & Arrows comes out next week Nov. 25th on DVD and Bluray.



I'm real excited about this one. I really hope that they got the AQ at least half decent here. For some reason they haven't gotten it right yet.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15102120
> 
> 
> That's pretty hard to believe considering that the AQ on most concert SD DVD's doesn't even come close to the audio quality that the medium can deliver.
> 
> 
> Ed



But Blu-Ray makes it easier to tap its bandwidth using standard HD production techniques. Team that with better digitial equipment throughout the food chain, and a high definitiion mindset of the producers, and you have the HD revolution hitting concert DVDs


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15102120
> 
> 
> That's pretty hard to believe considering that the AQ on most concert SD DVD's doesn't even come close to the audio quality that the medium can deliver.
> 
> 
> Ed




Call me a crackpot, but I still think some VHS tapes have superior A quality over DVD's. Cause in point - Santana, Sacred Fire.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15102546
> 
> 
> But Blu-Ray makes it easier to tap its bandwidth using standard HD production techniques.



I don't think that there are any difficulties using all available bandwith with SD DVDs.


> Quote:
> Team that with better digitial equipment throughout the food chain, and a high definitiion mindset of the producers, and you have the HD revolution hitting concert DVDs



But the sins that limit SD DVD quality like dynamic compression will be just as bad with HD.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15103549
> 
> 
> Call me a crackpot, but I still think some VHS tapes have superior A quality over DVD's. Cause in point - Santana, Sacred Fire.



Certainly there is the vinyl vs digital debate. But this is the first time I've heard of VHS being better. But then VHS is analog and as some have said, "digital at its best approaches analog".










Ed


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15103549
> 
> 
> Call me a crackpot, but I still think some VHS tapes have superior A quality over DVD's. Cause in point - Santana, Sacred Fire.



VHS-HiFi does in fact have pretty decent analog specs, certainly up to the task of reproducing many 2-ch tracks. But GIGO still rules, so there's no reason why a badly mastered DVD audio track would not sound inferior to a well-mastered VHS-HiFi track. Bitrates on many DVD 2-ch tracks are no better than the average lo-fi MP3. But a well-mastered LPCM 2-ch DVD track will knock the socks off a VHS-HiFi track.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15105277
> 
> 
> I don't think that there are any difficulties using all available bandwith with SD DVDs.
> 
> Ed



Eh they have to produce them to be playable on crap systems. They have to make standard DVDs listenable in every damn DVD player made in the last 10 years:











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15105277
> 
> 
> But the sins that limit SD DVD quality like dynamic compression will be just as bad with HD.
> 
> 
> Ed




You need to give them a listen, the producers have their DVD shackles off. the codecs are different, and they seem to compress them FAR less.

Heck the new dolby standards can push 6M per second, DVD cant compare.


----------



## tripleM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Run4two* /forum/post/7111002
> 
> 
> I was a so-so U2 fan until Achtung Baby. I loved it. When I saw their Zoo TV concert, I nearly died. It reinvigerated my love for music and music performance. I can only hope that Zoo TV Live from Sydney makes it to BD or HD-DVD. My LD is looking its age.



Well I still think that tour is the DEFINING TOUR - IMO - in terms of musicality & spectacle & entertainment - for any rock band that I can remember.

That tour was the reference tour in book.


Please come to HD soon.


----------



## Artslinger

The Foo Fighters Live at Wembley Stadium standard def DVD.


The good:

1 Awesome video great on widescreen, looks HD even on standard DVD.

2 Nice editing with some cool pans without too much camera switching.

3 Cool stage, this looks a major concert experience.

4 The crowd was really into the band.

5 Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones are always a treat.


The not so good.

1 Dave's F-bombs every 5 minutes don't watch this with small children in the room.

2 Dave’s singing, yeah he’s not the greatest singer, but on the heavier songs his screaming gravely voice becomes kind of annoying. In the first half this video is all Dave, his singing and guitar overwhelm the sound. The second half the rest of the band is given some time to shine.

3 On standard DVD the 5.1 mix sounds flat, with the beginning of the concert sounding like a wall of sound with Dave’s vocals layered on top. The sound does get better as things slow down in the second half, but still I was surprised on a quality concert like this that the audio was so flat, it may have to do with the huge out door stadium. The back surrounds seemed to be used only for crowd noise and echo, which may be the producers wish to make it sound like a big outdoor concert.


*There seems to be a continuing trend on some/many new concert DVDs, great video with so-so 5.1 audio.


*I should be getting that new Johnny Winter DVD today, I've read some goods things about this vintage performance DVD.


----------



## David James

I watched disc 2 of The Who At Kilburn: 1977, the 1969 concert at the Coliseum, the reason I bought the DVD.


The sound (I only listened to the stereo track so far) was poor and the picture quality worse, but I loved it. For me, those were the golden years of The Who.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15105828
> 
> 
> the codecs are different, and they seem to compress them FAR less.
> 
> Heck the new dolby standards can push 6M per second, DVD cant compare.



You're mixing up two comletely different meanings of compression. I specifically said "dynamic compression" referring to the analog audio signal. You are talking about bit compression to reduce storage space.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I watched the Blu-Ray of this concert, and mostly concur with Art on this one, as far as sound ( Ok EKB i will admit this Blu-Ray does suffer from some dynamic compression).


The HD video is eye popping beautiful, although luminance levels are a little high, so use the "cinema" setting on your TV .... ah perfect! The 3D effect of the HD video is excellent. Stunning camera work as well.


THe Audio is a bit flat to start out with, but very listenable.. and as Art said, it sounds much better towards the middle of the concert.


The performance is amazing ... and the last half of this concert is pure heaven .... this band has an excellent song catalog and are superb performers.


I like David Grohls voice, its very natural and powerful ... Taylor the drummer has a very nice voice as well.


86,000 fans in an excellent concert venue, with cutting edge camera work and the top band in rock and roll... it doesnt get much better than this.


The only downside is the audio, which is still pretty good, but imperfect.


The overall Blu-Ray experience is fantastic however ...








> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15111404
> 
> 
> The Foo Fighters Live at Wembley Stadium standard def DVD.
> 
> 
> The good:
> 
> 1 Awesome video great on widescreen, looks HD even on standard DVD.
> 
> 2 Nice editing with some cool pans without too much camera switching.
> 
> 3 Cool stage, this looks a major concert experience.
> 
> 4 The crowd was really into the band.
> 
> 5 Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones are always a treat.
> 
> 
> The not so good.
> 
> 1 Dave's F-bombs every 5 minutes don't watch this with small children in the room.
> 
> 2 Dave's singing, yeah he's not the greatest singer, but on the heavier songs his screaming gravely voice becomes kind of annoying. In the first half this video is all Dave, his singing and guitar overwhelm the sound. The second half the rest of the band is given some time to shine.
> 
> 3 On standard DVD the 5.1 mix sounds flat, with the beginning of the concert sounding like a wall of sound with Dave's vocals layered on top. The sound does get better as things slow down in the second half, but still I was surprised on a quality concert like this that the audio was so flat, it may have to do with the huge out door stadium. The back surrounds seemed to be used only for crowd noise and echo, which may be the producers wish to make it sound like a big outdoor concert.
> 
> 
> *There seems to be a continuing trend on some/many new concert DVDs, great video with so-so 5.1 audio.
> 
> 
> *I should be getting that new Johnny Winter DVD today, I've read some goods things about this vintage performance DVD.


----------



## howardch99

Everybody is talking about watching Bluray concert. I hope Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble's "Live at the El Mocambo" can be put into Blu-ray and finally includes the "Little Wing". I'll go buy a Blu-ray player and of course the concert just for this song.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howardch99* /forum/post/15115425
> 
> 
> Everybody is talking about watching Bluray concert. I hope Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble's "Live at the El
> 
> Mocambo" can be put into Blu-ray and finally includes the "Little Wing". I'll go buy a Blu-ray player and of course the concert just for this song.



It's an old title P'boly "taped" originally. You will see nothing more of value in "Blueray" than SD-DVD.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripleM* /forum/post/15108793
> 
> 
> Well I still think that tour is the DEFINING TOUR - IMO - in terms of musicality & spectacle & entertainment - for any rock band that I can remember.
> 
> That tour was the reference tour in book.
> 
> 
> Please come to HD soon.



the achtung baby tour was shot on regular video, in other words -no hd. sadly


----------



## nolanski

Is there a complete list of just performance titles of both Blu-Ray and DVD on a website somewhere?


----------



## kevin j

The only U2 dvd that could be released in Blu Ray[other than Rattle And Hum]is the Live From Chicago one which was shot in HD.


----------



## howardch99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15116026
> 
> 
> It's an old title P'boly "taped" originally. You will see nothing more of value in "Blueray" than SD-DVD.



The problem is, the "little wing" is not included in the DVD. I just wish they will put it into the disc if they are going to re-make the concert. (I know the quality won't be any different.)


----------



## Randybes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15051027
> 
> 
> Also in the Clapton "Crossroads 2007" DVD playing in Jeff Beck's band.
> 
> The faces she makes while playing!! Holds the bass nicely too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t



You got that right and I think she must of been cold that day.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15113010
> 
> 
> You're mixing up two comletely different meanings of compression. I specifically said "dynamic compression" referring to the analog audio signal. You are talking about bit compression to reduce storage space.
> 
> 
> Ed



I was talking about both







. Its both a technical advance and a "mindset" change by the producers.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/15112570
> 
> 
> I watched disc 2 of The Who At Kilburn: 1977, the 1969 concert at the Coliseum, the reason I bought the DVD.
> 
> 
> The sound (I only listened to the stereo track so far) was poor and the picture quality worse, but I loved it. For me, those were the golden years of The Who.



Yes indeed, Coliseum show was the golden years. It's a shame the video and audio quality is so poor, because the performance is so stellar..... they are truely at the top of their game on this show. This is probably as close as we'll ever come to Live at Leeds on video..... the Coliseum show recorded December 1969, Live at Leeds February 1970, pretty much the same show. There is some footage on youtube of the Who at the first Isle of Wight festival, August of 1969. I wonder if that entire performance is around somewhere. I have the Who's performance from the second Isle of Wight festival in 1970 on DVD, good quality DVD and pretty good performance, but not as good IMO as the Coliseum show. The youtube 1969 Isle of Wight footage appears to be closer to the Coliseum show. Maybe more of this stuff will surface someday.


John


----------



## musicfann

Does ANYONE have this The Complete Master Works 2, by TENACIOUS D ?


I understand that the Best Buy issue has an extra 30 minutes of outtakes on the second disc !


----------



## vision-master

Where can I find a "good" copy of this title?


----------



## musicfann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15127113
> 
> 
> Where can I find a "good" copy of this title?




Basically, there are ANY number of DIY copies circulating and they keep on coming out with, socalled, improved sound copies...different audio formats...but again, basically, one will have to wait until Robert Franks and the Stones, presumably, come to some agreement as to releasing an official copy.


Franks does screen this in a "theatrical release" setting...for example, his latest showing was/is at the ANTHOLOGY FILM ARCHIVES in New York City...and he screens copies there, on a semi-regular basis.


Just like LET IT BE, this will be in the public domain as a bootleg for some time to come. It's NOT an image of the music group that it wants for public consumption...at least, as long as they are all alive, probably.


----------



## kezug

Has anybody reviewed the new Police concert DVD on SD DVD? I hear great things about it over on the Blu-ray Disc section of this forum, but was curious how this looks and sounds on SD.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15126437
> 
> 
> I was talking about both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its both a technical advance and a "mindset" change by the producers.



The big technical advance is that the new bit compression techniques are lossless. Although I welcome that, the improvement is relatively small compared to the damage done by audio engineering. Besides, lossless just gets you back to PCM quality, not analog quality; but that's another battle.










I find the new "mindset" difficult to accept. Why are the loudness wars raging when the digital formats of today can handle tremendous dynamic range?


Ed


----------



## Yosh70

Been awhile since I visited but I just picked a Heart DVD I didnt know about.


A Soundstage production, filmed in HD and from what I can gather thru my computer LCD and Sennheiser 555's, I think it should be pretty awesome on the HT setup.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15130814
> 
> 
> Been awhile since I visited but I just picked a Heart DVD I didnt know about.
> 
> 
> A Soundstage production, filmed in HD and from what I can gather thru my computer LCD and Sennheiser 555's, I think it should be pretty awesome on the HT setup.



I like the 555's better than the 600's for R&R.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15130814
> 
> 
> Been awhile since I visited but I just picked a Heart DVD I didnt know about.
> 
> 
> A Soundstage production, filmed in HD and from what I can gather thru my computer LCD and Sennheiser 555's, I think it should be pretty awesome on the HT setup.



The AQ is not as good as Alive in Seattle.


Ed


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15133071
> 
> 
> The AQ is not as good as Alive in Seattle.
> 
> 
> Ed



I listened to it today (Studio 100's, CC690, Studio 20's, Marantz and Parasound powered) and was quite impressed. Maybe not as concert-like as "Alive in Seattle" but more studio-like.

I heard each instrument more clearly, bass was nice and tight and the vocals were very concise. "These Dreams" was the 1st tune I cranked up and think they did a very good job on mixing this presentation.

And a very good rendition of Zep's "Misty Mountain Hop" too.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15142411
> 
> 
> "These Dreams" was the 1st tune I cranked up..



That's around the point when I lost interest in the band - when they started having other pop composers writing Top 40 hit singles for them.


----------



## Yosh70

Yea I hear you..... I stopped following them after "Dog and Butterfly".


But I still enjoy some of their "pop" tunes and "These Dreams" on this DVD and "Alone" on Alive in Seattle have aged very well.


----------



## JBaumgart

Never been a huge Heart fan but I picked up Alive in Seattle about a month ago because it had good reviews. I was pleasantly surprised and have enjoyed it ever since. Audio is way above average and overall it is very well done with good performances.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/15144000
> 
> 
> Never been a huge Heart fan but I picked up Alive in Seattle about a month ago because it had good reviews. I was pleasantly surprised and have enjoyed it ever since. Audio is way above average and overall it is very well done with good performances.



"Alive in Seattle" is a great concert that captures the band with a number of their hits and still shows some of their "stuff". They may not be as huge as they were but at least they did the right thing and put something down for posterity...wish some of the other older bands would come out and lay down some decent looking and sounding material before they move on to the "Great Gig in the Sky".


And I didn't mean to bring up Pink Floyd...










-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15129337
> 
> 
> I find the new "mindset" difficult to accept. Why are the loudness wars raging when the digital formats of today can handle tremendous dynamic range?
> 
> 
> Ed



Because the loudness wars are ragged on tiny headsets and FM radios and junky TV speakers.


THe blu-ray wars are fought on the turf of multi-channel home theaters







.


Also, from a marketing perspective, they are advertising it as being much higher quality, and the geeks producing these disks want to deliver.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15143761
> 
> 
> Yea I hear you..... I stopped following them after "Dog and Butterfly".



I basically did, too, but the first time I heard "This Man is Mine" I almost puked, and I knew it was all over for sure by then. How in the world they could go from something like "Mistral Wind" to that in just two albums I'll never know.


----------



## scrapdiggs

SOmeone should condense this thread by Genre!!


Im trying to find the good Heavy Metal and Hard Rock DVDs.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scrapdiggs* /forum/post/15155763
> 
> 
> SOmeone should condense this thread by Genre!!
> 
> 
> Im trying to find the good Heavy Metal and Hard Rock DVDs.



Theirs always 'search'...


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scrapdiggs* /forum/post/15155763
> 
> 
> SOmeone should condense this thread by Genre!!
> 
> 
> Im trying to find the good Heavy Metal and Hard Rock DVDs.



MTV Generation.










You're so 80's..........


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scrapdiggs* /forum/post/15155763
> 
> 
> SOmeone should condense this thread by Genre!!
> 
> 
> Im trying to find the good Heavy Metal and Hard Rock DVDs.



We had this going for a whuile, but is lost it's steam and died. Maybe some new blood can get it going again:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=metal


----------



## The Wraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scrapdiggs* /forum/post/15155763
> 
> 
> SOmeone should condense this thread by Genre!!
> 
> 
> Im trying to find the good Heavy Metal and Hard Rock DVDs.



Godsmack - Changes

NIN - Beside You In Time

NIN - All That Could've Been

Rammstein - Live Aus Berlin

Opeth - Lamentations

Nightwish - From Wishes To Eternity


Those are a few of the ones I own that I think are very good.


----------



## ekb

I haven't listened to the whole thing yet, but I've sampled this extensively. The good news is that it is by far the best concert DVD recording that Rush has put out, and to my great surprise, it does not suffer from excessive dynamic compression - an evil that at least 99% of all recordings have. The bad news though, is that it's not close to a reference recording. I'm talking about the AQ. PQ is very good. The AQ is quite variable throughout the disks. It starts out bad with poor vocals (too much ambiance/echo, no presence), low bass (ironic since Geddy plays bass) and tinny drums. It really picks up with Monkey Business and continues up and down. The only place that the drums are recorded half decently is the solo - why can't they have that throughout the whole disk? Anyways, the performance is great, and without the loudness, these disks can be listened to more than once.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

Rush - Snakes & Arrows

-----------------------

The Thirteenth Sign Of The Zodiac - The Wheel of Time

*'Serpent Holder'*

























_The sign of the Suntelia Aion is the sun rising out of the mouth of the ouroboros, which will occur on the solstice December 21, 2012 which links with the Mayan Calendar as a symbolic date the evolution of consciosness in the alchmey of time. This also goes to Quetzalcoatl and accelerating Earth changes in the Ring of Fire._









_The 7 Spoke Cycle/Wheel of Time and Karma moves to 8 ... infinity ... as yet unwritten. The wheel of time and karma comes to a halt, the hourglass empty, the tale of the lion complete. The emotional burdens of time will now be released from the back of the man dressed in red (emotions, the physical plane). The peacock goes to ascension through the eye at the center of the Milky Way Galaxy, the eye. The hand of god, the scribe and the peacock control time._


----------



## lockeed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Wraith* /forum/post/15157700
> 
> 
> Godsmack - Changes
> 
> NIN - Beside You In Time
> 
> NIN - All That Could've Been
> 
> Rammstein - Live Aus Berlin
> 
> Opeth - Lamentations
> 
> Nightwish - From Wishes To Eternity
> 
> 
> Those are a few of the ones I own that I think are very good.



If you want something that ROCKS!!! Go with Killswitch Engage, Set This World Ablaze. This is some heavy stuff but verry melodic also, one of my favorite band! Check out there CD's also...


You might want to check the Our Lady Peace DVD, nothing real heavy there but a insane base drum sound and really good sounding rock.


Pillar live DVD is also great.


----------



## vision-master

*Lynyrd Skynryd fans.........*


This title was filmed in HD and 16:9.


The best quality boot I've ever seen.


The only imperfection is a two to three second sound loss at the end of one song done for the bootlegers.


Picture quality is PERFECT!


90 min concert.


Sound is stereo, but done well.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15173998
> 
> 
> This title was filmed in HD and 16:9.
> *Sound is stereo*.....



Well aint _that_ a kick in the pants.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15128799
> 
> 
> Has anybody reviewed the new Police concert DVD on SD DVD? I hear great things about it over on the Blu-ray Disc section of this forum, but was curious how this looks and sounds on SD.



Just thought I would reask this question...hoping someone has seen/heard the SD DVD of this concert and has some input on the quality.


----------



## The Wraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockeed* /forum/post/15170361
> 
> 
> If you want something that ROCKS!!! Go with Killswitch Engage, Set This World Ablaze. This is some heavy stuff but verry melodic also, one of my favorite band! Check out there CD's also...
> 
> 
> You might want to check the Our Lady Peace DVD, nothing real heavy there but a insane base drum sound and really good sounding rock.
> 
> 
> Pillar live DVD is also great.



I'll see if I can find those and get them asap! Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15180019
> 
> 
> Just thought I would reask this question...hoping someone has seen/heard the SD DVD of this concert and has some input on the quality.



Well, I'll let you know...I just ordered a used copy I found on the net for a few bucks. I've read mixed things as well. PQ seems to be very good on SD. The AQ has issues apparently.That will be a shame if true given the $300+Million they made on the tour.


-t


----------



## 5o9

Just rented Living Colour On Stage at World Cafe Live.


One of few concert dvd's that one watch is enough for me.


Picture and sound are below average. Running time is about an hour.










OK to rent


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15180019
> 
> 
> Just thought I would reask this question...hoping someone has seen/heard the SD DVD of this concert and has some input on the quality.



I have it, haven't watched it yet, will try to do so this week and report for you.


John


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/15183445
> 
> 
> Just rented Living Colour On Stage at World Cafe Live.
> 
> 
> One of few concert dvd's that one watch is enough for me.
> 
> 
> Picture and sound are below average. Running time is about an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK to rent



I remember the picture and sound to be pretty good on HDNET...


----------



## jcmccorm

Just picked up "The Who Live at Kilburn 1977" on DVD. Widescreen, DTS.


You'll recognize this as the performance they used for "The Kids Are Alright", but there's more songs of course. I haven't checked out the second disk yet, but so far, this is a winner. A must if you're a Who fan.


Cary


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/15187236
> 
> 
> Just picked up "The Who Live at Kilburn 1977" on DVD. Widescreen, DTS.
> 
> 
> You'll recognize this as the performance they used for "The Kids Are Alright", but there's more songs of course. I haven't checked out the second disk yet, but so far, this is a winner. A must if you're a Who fan.
> 
> 
> Cary



I commented on the 2nd disk earlier in the thread. It's the only reason I bought the set. To paraphrase - bad audio, worse picture. Amazing and outstanding performance, an absolute must have for Who fans.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/15188631
> 
> 
> I commented on the 2nd disk earlier in the thread. It's the only reason I bought the set. To paraphrase - bad audio, worse picture. Amazing and outstanding performance, an absolute must have for Who fans.



Thanks David, I've been keeping up with this thread for quite awhile but must have missed your post.


I'll give disk 2 a go tonight. I'm not expecting much given the date it was filmed. The technology wasn't what it is today and there certainly wasn't the emphasis on having a video record of events like this like there is today.


What I *am* hoping for is a performance like I hear on "Live at Leeds". Anything close would be great.


Cary


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/15190203
> 
> 
> Thanks David, I've been keeping up with this thread for quite awhile but must have missed your post.
> 
> 
> I'll give disk 2 a go tonight. I'm not expecting much given the date it was filmed. The technology wasn't what it is today and there certainly wasn't the emphasis on having a video record of events like this like there is today.
> 
> 
> What I *am* hoping for is a performance like I hear on "Live at Leeds". Anything close would be great.
> 
> 
> Cary



In my opinion the performance is on par with Live at Leeds, only 2 months apart also in time frame. This is another reason I wish the quality was better, the performance is so close to Leeds!


John


----------



## vision-master

Amazon - "new" under *$5.25*


Hope it's a goodie........


----------



## mattg3

How did you get the John Mayall dvd for that price on amazon?Its almost double that today.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15191975
> 
> 
> In my opinion the performance is on par with Live at Leeds, only 2 months apart also in time frame. This is another reason I wish the quality was better, the performance is so close to Leeds!
> 
> 
> John



I got a chance to watch most of disc 2 two of The Who Kilburn DVD.


You're right John, the performance is fantastic. The PQ and AQ were better then I expected, but still pretty bad. I was still glued to it and really enjoy it. Keith Moon just works his a$$ off!


I was disappointed that they put "A Quick One" and all of "Tommy" in the extras. Why didn't they just keep it all together? My only guess is that there are some serious flaws in both audio and video in the "extras" material so they kept it away from the best of the performance.


Cary


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/15195840
> 
> 
> How did you get the John Mayall dvd for that price on amazon?Its almost double that today.



My timing must have been right. I paid $5.09 for a new one yesterday.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/15196279
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that they put "A Quick One" and all of "Tommy" in the extras. Why didn't they just keep it all together? My only guess is that there are some serious flaws in both audio and video in the "extras" material so they kept it away from the best of the performance.
> 
> 
> Cary



Yeah, I thought that same thing. But, if I remember correctly (I saw them on that tour so my memory is, shall we say, suspect, A Quick one loses it's video and they substitute some stock footage for the remainder of the song.


Live at Leeds has better audio, but seeing the performance finally, after all these years is wonderful.


Now, if there were only full length concert footage of the original Allman Brothers circa 1971...


----------



## vision-master

Like at Fillmore East?


Yes, boots are out there of this concert.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/15196279
> 
> 
> I got a chance to watch most of disc 2 two of The Who Kilburn DVD.
> 
> 
> You're right John, the performance is fantastic. The PQ and AQ were better then I expected, but still pretty bad. I was still glued to it and really enjoy it. Keith Moon just works his a$$ off!
> 
> 
> I was disappointed that they put "A Quick One" and all of "Tommy" in the extras. Why didn't they just keep it all together? My only guess is that there are some serious flaws in both audio and video in the "extras" material so they kept it away from the best of the performance.
> 
> 
> Cary



I watched the regular portion of disc 2 and was very happy with the performance, then clicked on extras and realized the entire Tommy performance was on there, watched it, and was blown away by the performance. The Isle of Wight DVD, filmed late August 1970, is very good quality audio and video wise, but the performance isn't up to this show. Townsend sounds so good here, much better than the Isle of Wight DVD show. I mentioned in a previous post about seeing some footage of the first Isle of Wight festival, August of 1969 I believe, on you tube. The performance of the one song reminded me of the Coliseum show, even down to the wardrobe. It's amazing how fast they were evolving back then; in the second Isle of Wight show from late 1970, they were already moving towards the Who's Next phase, and appear less like the Coliseum show than the first Isle of Wight festival footage shot 4 months before the Coliseum show. Doubt that we'll eve see that first Wight show on DVD.


John


John


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/15198182
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought that same thing. But, if I remember correctly (I saw them on that tour so my memory is, shall we say, suspect, A Quick one loses it's video and they substitute some stock footage for the remainder of the song.
> 
> 
> Live at Leeds has better audio, but seeing the performance finally, after all these years is wonderful.
> 
> 
> Now, if there were only full length concert footage of the original Allman Brothers circa 1971...



Remember that the original "Live at Leeds" album/CD was botched up too until it was re-released as a re-master just a couple of years ago with the full "Tommy" performance included as well as "A quick one". Excellent re-master too.


-t


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/15054872
> 
> 
> Next up...
> 
> 
> Daryl Hall and John Oates - Live At The Troubadour - In Stores November 25


 Hall & Oates: Live at the Troubadour 


If you like any of Hall & Oates songs, this is a must have. PQ in this small setting (back at the club where they started 35 years ago) was a 3 (SD version, but available in Blu-ray), definitely nothing to brag about. SQ was a 4 because I thought the musicians were excellent. Knowing the wife was going out of town, I sat on this DVD for a week so I could get completely wasted while watching it - mission accomplished.







Listening to songs from *Abandoned Luncheonette* brought back so many memories of my DJ years it made it seem like yesterday. I haven't listend to that album in probably 20 years and forgot how unique and great it was. Daryl said it was the first time they played some of those songs to an audience.

_Cab Driver_ kicked a**. I must have listend to that a half a dozen times. I'm not sure why, but Daryl looked very tired, and I mean very tired. It didn't affect his performance, but in those long shots he looked terrible. H&O fans buy this DVD!


----------



## Aliens

 Hit Man: David Foster And Friends 



> Quote:
> The spectacular one-night only concert of David Foster and Friends, featuring Foster, Andrea Bocelli, Michael Buble, Josh Groban, Katharine McPhee, Celine Dion, Blake Shelton, Brian McKnight, Charice, and others, is now available on CD and DVD. Spotlighting #1 hits, award-winning songs and other favorites-all but one originally penned and/or produced by Foster-the May 23, 2008 show at the Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas was unforgettable. Now 'Hit Man: David Foster and Friends' scores a direct hit with music fans at home.



PQ 3.5 - SQ 5


Continuing with the agenda of ‘destroying as many brain cells as possible,’ this was up next. Outstanding performances by all! What an unbelievable voice from such a young and tiny girl named Charice*. It didn’t seem real. Talk about stage presence, WOW! Watch out for this kid. Cheryl Lynn had me dancing up a storm with _Got To Be Real_. Boz Scaggs, Peter Cetera, Kenny G, Kenny 'Babyface' Edmonds, just to name a few, also performed. Katherine McPhee and Andrea Bocelli sang a beautiful duet. I don’t watch American Idol, so I don’t know how she came in second, but she has one helluva voice. Listening to Bocelli sing solo will almost make you cry – just incredible. If you only like one or two of the performers in this gathering, it is well worth the buy because you will end up enjoying more than you thought you would. A+.


Also comes with a CD.


* Here she is singing from this DVD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctNO4GVHQsc


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15128799
> 
> 
> Has anybody reviewed the new Police concert DVD on SD DVD? I hear great things about it over on the Blu-ray Disc section of this forum, but was curious how this looks and sounds on SD.



OK, I finally played the entire show 2 nights ago. I have the SD version. I would rate the picture quality as excellent. Now to caveat that statement, I am using an OPPO 983 set to upscale to 1080P and viewing on a 5010 KURO pro calibrated and set to "dot by dot" mode. The OPPO can make average DVDs look good, but I think the picture quality won't disappoint any SD viewers. The audio was very good as well. I switched back and forth between 5.1 and stereo in the beginning of the show for a few songs. I decided the 5.1 was fuller and had better bass and drums, as well as more ambiance (real fill). I think Andy's guitar sounded "slightly" better in the stereo mix, but not by a large margin. Vocals were about the same either way. For a three piece group, they have a lot going on at times on the slower stuff, as Stuart uses a lot of different percussion pieces and vibes, so the mix sounded good outside the usual bass, guitar, and drums. It was a clean mix and had a good overall level, as well as being good on the individual instrument levels. As to the performance, it was excellent as well. I have the Syncronicity DVD from the farewell tour recorded in Atlanta, and this is as good a performance, if not more polished. If you have ever seen live Sting footage, if he has been touring a lot, his voice can occasionally go out a little, his range drops.... not here, his vocals are powerful and the pitch and range are excellent. I was most shocked at Andy's guitar playing, I think he plays better now than he did years ago. One thing about him, he is an acomplished guitarist, and dabbles in jazz and other styles as well. I think the fact that he is always growing with his instrument shows in his playing. He took about 3 or 4 nice solos of decent length during the show, and they were excellent, tasteful, a little "outside" at times (something I like), and powerful.


Overall I am very happy with this DVD.


John


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15229496
> 
> 
> OK, I finally played the entire show 2 nights ago. I have the SD version. I would rate the picture quality as excellent. Now to caveat that statement, I am using an OPPO 983 set to upscale to 1080P and viewing on a 5010 KURO pro calibrated and set to "dot by dot" mode. The OPPO can make average DVDs look good, but I think the picture quality won't disappoint any SD viewers. The audio was very good as well. I switched back and forth between 5.1 and stereo in the beginning of the show for a few songs. I decided the 5.1 was fuller and had better bass and drums, as well as more ambiance (real fill). I think Andy's guitar sounded "slightly" better in the stereo mix, but not by a large margin. Vocals were about the same either way. For a three piece group, they have a lot going on at times on the slower stuff, as Stuart uses a lot of different percussion pieces and vibes, so the mix sounded good outside the usual bass, guitar, and drums. It was a clean mix and had a good overall level, as well as being good on the individual instrument levels. As to the performance, it was excellent as well. I have the Syncronicity DVD from the farewell tour recorded in Atlanta, and this is as good a performance, if not more polished. If you have ever seen live Sting footage, if he has been touring a lot, his voice can occasionally go out a little, his range drops.... not here, his vocals are powerful and the pitch and range are excellent. I was most shocked at Andy's guitar playing, I think he plays better now than he did years ago. One thing about him, he is an acomplished guitarist, and dabbles in jazz and other styles as well. I think the fact that he is always growing with his instrument shows in his playing. He took about 3 or 4 nice solos of decent length during the show, and they were excellent, tasteful, a little "outside" at times (something I like), and powerful.
> 
> 
> Overall I am very happy with this DVD.
> 
> 
> John




Thanks John...I have been waiting for this review and now I will definitely pick it up...that is if I can find it.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15229544
> 
> 
> Thanks John...I have been waiting for this review and now I will definitely pick it up...that is if I can find it.



Best Buy has them.


John


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15229898
> 
> 
> Best Buy has them.
> 
> 
> John



Still waiting for my order to come in. Thanks for the review.

-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15229496
> 
> 
> OK, I finally played the entire show



Thanks John! Very nice review!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/15231208
> 
> 
> Thanks John! Very nice review!



Thank you for the kind words, you are all most welcome. I think we all have something in common here..... we LOVE our concert videos










John


----------



## vision-master

Some of them flat out s-u-c-k...............










You know, the ones you try watch and after a few songs - next one please.....


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15232573
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words, you are all most welcome. I think we all have something in common here..... we LOVE our concert videos



I know I do!


----------



## Deeza

Within Temptation's "The Black Symphony"


Available on DVD and Blu-Ray


Here are some HD Clips of the concert:
http://www.blacksymphony.nl/index.ph...&page=specials 


Blu-Ray Review:
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies...76&show=review


----------



## Atom

Three Days Grace live at The Palace- Detroit

Available on DVD and Blu-Ray


----------



## DiCecco

I have Within Temptation Black Symphony and the reviewer is right the 5.1 pcm 24/96 audio is great.


----------



## Yosh70

Ok help me out here...what is 5.1 PCM?


I have always put PCM and 2 channel (stereo) formats as belonging together. Methinks I'm getting a little behind in the times.


----------



## plasmamaniac

PCM is PULSE CODE MODULATION which when you have PCM 5.1 you have 5 channels plus one for the bass!!!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15323980
> 
> 
> I have always put PCM and 2 channel (stereo) formats as belonging together.



Thats apples and elephants - they have nothing to do with each other. PCM can be any number of channels just like 2 channels can be represented in many formats.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deeza* /forum/post/15237146
> 
> 
> Within Temptation's "The Black Symphony"
> 
> 
> Available on DVD and Blu-Ray
> 
> 
> Here are some HD Clips of the concert:
> http://www.blacksymphony.nl/index.ph...&page=specials
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray Review:
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies...76&show=review




"Within Temptation" looks awful. Those arent concert clips, they are music videos. So I went to Youtube and saw a bunch of marketing crap videos, dozens obviously posted by friends of the band ...


Finally ... on page 2 of the videos I found a contiguous music performance, and was unimpressed. The female singer has a nice voice, but the music is all theatrics.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15325973
> 
> 
> Thats apples and elephants - they have nothing to do with each other. PCM can be any number of channels just like 2 channels can be represented in many formats.
> 
> 
> Ed



From what I can gather thru google, this is a blueray thing....PCM 5.1/7.1 is an uncompressed format that can only come thru HDMI. Unlike compressed DD/DTS, this is supposedly (and I would think) a better sounding format.


The reason I put the two together is because until lately, PCM 2.0 is all I've ever heard of.


Time to upgrade I guess.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15326285
> 
> 
> "Within Temptation" looks awful. Those arent concert clips, they are music videos. So I went to Youtube and saw a bunch of marketing crap videos, dozens obviously posted by friends of the band ...
> 
> 
> Finally ... on page 2 of the videos I found a contiguous music performance, and was unimpressed. The female singer has a nice voice, but the music is all theatrics.



So the Within Temptation's "The Black Symphony" DVD is not a concert but strung together music videos. Or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15326591
> 
> 
> Unlike compressed DD/DTS, this is supposedly (and I would think) a better sounding format.



The original DD and DTS were lossy compressions and so PCM (which is lossless) does sound better in theory. But the newer DD and DTS codecs are lossless and so they are indentical sounding to equivalent PCM.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15327781
> 
> 
> So the Within Temptation's "The Black Symphony" DVD is not a concert but strung together music videos. Or am I reading this wrong?



I havent seen the DVD, but the HD Clips that was linked on this thread were music videos based on a concert, is the best way i could describe it.


Within Temptation seems to be a performance band, much like the Blue Man Group, they are spectacle ...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15079279




DVD Release Date: February 17, 2009

http://www.eaglerockent.com/eagleroc...php?newsid=172


----------



## plasmamaniac









Speaking of Jeff Beck, I was in Kauai, Hawaii 3 or 4 years ago and I was staying at a pretty exclusive condo and I got into the beautiful hot tub with 3 or 4 beautiful girls and a couple of guys.


We were BSing and enjoying a drink while looking at the lovely ladies and got to talking about airline traveling and this one guy said he used a particular airline while he was touring and this other guy said "Are you a tennis player on tour?" He said "No. I play in a Rock N Roll Band.".


The guy asked his name and he said "Jeff Beck!!!". Then this guy recognized him and went bananas and said he had all of his CDs, etc. and it was quite funny watching him Drooling all over himself because he was in a hot tub with an old Rock Star!!!


----------



## JBaumgart

My brother had a similar "close encounter" a few years ago. He was at a private airport near Atlanta and before getting on the plane he went to the bathroom. As he was standing there relieving himself, who walks in and uses the urinal right next to him? Mick Jagger!


(of course my brother did recognize him right away, and they exchanged a few pleasantries - he said he tried his best to stay cool)


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15357372
> 
> 
> DVD Release Date: February 17, 2009
> 
> http://www.eaglerockent.com/eagleroc...php?newsid=172



The eaglerock link shows an expanded track listing that included some of my favorites of his not listed on the cover you posted










John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15357372
> 
> 
> DVD Release Date: February 17, 2009
> 
> http://www.eaglerockent.com/eagleroc...php?newsid=172




Thanks.


For all you Roger Waters fans, this one will satisfy. Yes, it's only 2 channel and 4:3 format, but VQ is very good and AQ acceptable. A complete non-edited concert. The 2cd disk is awesome with the complete "Dark Side Of The Moon" show with very trippy visuals. Roger, please produce another 'In the Flesh' for us. It's been 8 years, pleaze.......


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15365095
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> For all you Roger Waters fans, this one will satisfy. Yes, it's only 2 channel and 4:3 format, but VQ is very good and AQ acceptable. A complete non-edited concert. The 2cd disk is awesome with the complete "Dark Side Of The Moon" show with very trippy visuals. Roger, please produce another 'In the Flesh' for us. It's been 8 years, pleaze.......



Is this legit or a bootleg? I didn't see it anywhere. You say 2cd but I assume you mean DVD?


Ed


----------



## kevin j

There's nothing listed at the Eaglerock site they must've pulled the info temporarily.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15366269
> 
> 
> Is this legit or a bootleg? I didn't see it anywhere. You say 2cd but I assume you mean DVD?
> 
> 
> Ed




Bootleg.










Nice setlist tho.


> Quote:
> In the flesh
> 
> 
> Mother
> 
> 
> Set the controls for the heart of the sun
> 
> 
> Shine on you crazy diamond
> 
> 
> Have a cigar
> 
> 
> Wish you were here
> 
> 
> Southampton dock
> 
> 
> The fetcher memorial home
> 
> 
> Perfect sense
> 
> 
> Leaving Beirut
> 
> 
> Sheep
> 
> 
> Speak to me
> 
> 
> Breath
> 
> 
> On the run
> 
> 
> Time
> 
> 
> The great gig in the sky
> 
> 
> Money
> 
> 
> Us and them
> 
> 
> Any colour you like
> 
> 
> Brain damage
> 
> 
> Eclipse
> 
> 
> The happiest days of our lives
> 
> 
> Another brick in the wall Pt 2 Vera
> 
> 
> Bring the boys back home
> 
> 
> Comfortably numb


----------



## ripclawsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15327781
> 
> 
> So the Within Temptation's "The Black Symphony" DVD is not a concert but strung together music videos. Or am I reading this wrong?



I've got the Black Symphony on Blu-Ray recently and watched it. It is a concert that was filmed live at the Ahoy indoor arena in the Netherlands. It is most definitely not "strung together music videos". Awesome concert, and I believe that they used 14 HD cameras to record the event. FWIW, the concert was a once-off, sold out event to 10,000 people.


See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Symphony 


and here: http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/1587...ksymphony.html


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Some of these posts may be part of the Internet marketing machine thats trying to promote this band across the Internet, by posting tons of trailers on video sites and writing glowing reviews ....


Sorry i just hate poseur bands that market like crazy and dumb down musical performances to appeal to the lowest common denominator. This band is probably aiming for a steady Las Vegas gig, where they can make a bunch of money by pumping out this theatrical drivel to people who normally do not go to concerts.


And the musical genre they are exploiting is Art Rock, Which I grew up loving(Genesis, ELP, etc), which makes it all that much worse.


Marketing groups like the Blue Man Group and Within Temptation are of course free to dumb down music and sell performances, but I dont like it!


----------



## plasmamaniac

John, I can't believe we have participated in this thread since 2003. I believe you first posted on September 1, 2003 and I posted on 12/14/03.


Wow this thread is one of the longest I've ever known and has helped me buy alot of Great Music DVDs!!! Thanks to the guy who started it on July 14, 2003.


interesting that a thread like this can last this long and will probably continue forever as long as this forum is here.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmamaniac* /forum/post/15374878
> 
> 
> John, I can't believe we have participated in this thread since 2003. I believe you first posted on September 1, 2003 and I posted on 12/14/03.
> 
> 
> Wow this thread is one of the longest I've ever known and has helped me buy alot of Great Music DVDs!!! Thanks to the guy who started it on July 14, 2003.
> 
> 
> interesting that a thread like this can last this long and will probably continue forever as long as this forum is here.



Damn, I feel like a thread newbie, my first post in this thread was almost 4 years ago in 02/05










John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Its been that long? wow! I remember finding this thread and starting to post and everyone started participating. Concert DVDs are why I bought my first DVD player.

Blu-Ray (and HDTV) is a nice upgrade which should breath even more life into the genres..


This is definitely one of the biggest threads Ive ever seen, on any site. I even tried to thank the guy who started it, but he doesnt seem to log on anymore ...


Anyways, Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukka, and you pagans have a nice winter solstice!


----------



## Yosh70

I'm startin to feel old....my 1st post in this thread was July/03.


Its too bad tho....decent concerts arent "rolling" off the presses like they were a few years ago and now, around here anyway, are even harder to buy when you do want one.


One local A/V store had a huge selection as well as the local A& B store....both no more.

Now Walmart, BB and FS are my only choices besides online.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I thought it was a good year, mostly due to Blu-Ray maturing and becoming a great concert medium Thanks for the recommend on Who Live at Kilbourne, which i recently watched and will be buying. My local Blockbuster was playing The Song Remains the Same on Blu-Ray, and I must say, its a fantastic HD transfer!


Maybe we should start a list of great 2008 releases.


Jewel - Essential SongBook - Huge catalog of pristine HD performances. (Blu-Ray)

Foo Fighters - Live at Wembley (Blu-Ray) The second half of this show is AMAZING.

The Who- Live At Kilborne 1977 (Blu-Ray) the definitive Who concert document!

Led Zepplin - Song Remains the Same (Blu-Ray) - Great new transfer!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15375565
> 
> 
> Its been that long? wow! I remember finding this thread and starting to post and everyone started participating. Concert DVDs are why I bought my first DVD player.
> 
> Blu-Ray (and HDTV) is a nice upgrade which should breath even more life into the genres..
> 
> 
> This is definitely one of the biggest threads Ive ever seen, on any site. I even tried to thank the guy who started it, but he doesnt seem to log on anymore ...
> 
> 
> Anyways, Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukka, and you pagans have a nice winter solstice!












On December 25 at 3:00 P.M., the three wise men reappear in the east.

*The Star of Bethlehem*









At 4:00 P.M., Sirius, the Star of Bethlehem rises. _Sirius is the brightest star next to the sun_. A straight line from the belt of Orion to Sirius points to the birthplace.


Look to the East at dusk...... :razz:


----------



## plasmamaniac

And we all know that Horus rose to become Sirius and what about Venus and Orion and Ophiuchus.


We'll see you on Dec. 21, 2012!!!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmamaniac* /forum/post/15377597
> 
> 
> And we all know that Horus rose to become Sirius and what about Venus and Orion and Ophiuchus.
> 
> 
> We'll see you on Dec. 21, 2012!!!



The Divine Cross (Galactic Alignment) shall appear.








_Descriptions of the process are also there, but it should be noted that Nick describes what I refer to as "the solstice-galaxy alignment" with a preference for the equinox as the measuring reference. Thus, he speaks of the "Holy Cross" of the equinox axis and the Milky Way. The point is that "solstice-galaxy alignment" and "equinox-galaxy cross" refer to the same event._


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15358717
> 
> 
> The eaglerock link shows an expanded track listing that included some of my favorites of his not listed on the cover you posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



Yeah that is not the official DVD, I referenced that image from another thread.


----------



## Artslinger

FYI, I buy almost all my concert DVDs from Tower Records, they have the cheapest prices, have a giant selection, and have free shipping on anything over 25 bucks. The only downside is they can be a little slow with the free delivery.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15377649
> 
> 
> Yeah that is not the official DVD, I referenced that image from another thread.



Cool, I hope the other tracks listed make it, especially "Cause We've Ended as Lovers" and "Scatterbrain"










John


----------



## gyver65

Hey guys,


It has been a while since I have posted but I have very much appreciated the great reviews for all the concert dvds over the past few years. I have over 100 concert dvds (mostly sd quality). I just recently purchased a blu-ray but the selection for blu-ray concerts seems to be very limited. My wife bought me the Elton John Red Piano on blu-ray but the pq is very grainy. The sq seems to be ok. I rented the Sheryl Crow soundstage blu-ray and the pq and sq are amazing. I am looking to build my collection of blu-ray concerts but I guess I will have to wait for more releases. I have heard that Hall and Oates have a good one but I have not seen it yet. I may just have to purchase it and give it a try.


Again thanks to all you guys like JohnR and all the others for great reviews. I will have to try your recommendations. Oh by the way I hope everyone has had a Merry Christmas and I wish everyone a very merry new year.


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gyver65* /forum/post/15380125
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> It has been a while since I have posted but I have very much appreciated the great reviews for all the concert dvds over the past few years. I have over 100 concert dvds (mostly sd quality). I just recently purchased a blu-ray but the selection for blu-ray concerts seems to be very limited. My wife bought me the Elton John Red Piano on blu-ray but the pq is very grainy. The sq seems to be ok. I rented the Sheryl Crow soundstage blu-ray and the pq and sq are amazing. I am looking to build my collection of blu-ray concerts but I guess I will have to wait for more releases. I have heard that Hall and Oates have a good one but I have not seen it yet. I may just have to purchase it and give it a try.
> 
> 
> Again thanks to all you guys like JohnR and all the others for great reviews. I will have to try your recommendations. Oh by the way I hope everyone has had a Merry Christmas and I wish everyone a very merry new year.



Some blu-ray concert recommendations that I own. Police Certifiable; Chris Botti Live; Elton John 60; John Mayer; Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds. Even if these artists are not your cup of tea the AQ and VQ of these discs are great. The Queen disc is also good but it is DTS-HD HR not DTS-MA. I own 25 BD Concert discs and will only buy BD in the future. Keep the reviews and recommendations coming!


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gyver65* /forum/post/15380125
> 
> 
> I have heard that Hall and Oates have a good one but I have not seen it yet. I may just have to purchase it and give it a try.



I have the SD version of *Hall & Oates: Live at the Troubadour* and it looks like a clean VHS tape. If you like H&O, spend the extra $4 and get the Blu-ray version, it is well worth it.


----------



## David James

While this doesn't exactly fit into this category, I bought the Genesis 1970-1975 box set and am quite pleased with the DVD 5.1 mixes of the studio albums. I haven't gone through all of them yet, but Lamb sounds excellent in 5.1.


----------



## Rammitinski

Yeah, looks like I will be getting that one for sure.


(Now if they would only re-do that first boxed set of the early post-Gabriel years, which sounds absolutely disgraceful.)


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/15414173
> 
> 
> While this doesn't exactly fit into this category, I bought the Genesis 1970-1975 box set and am quite pleased with the DVD 5.1 mixes of the studio albums. I haven't gone through all of them yet, but Lamb sounds excellent in 5.1.



I thought they were recorded in SACD only?











-t


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15414717
> 
> 
> I thought they were recorded in SACD only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t



Mine are recorded in DTS and Dolby Digital.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15414591
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks like I will be getting that one for sure.
> 
> 
> (Now if they would only re-do that first boxed set of the early post-Gabriel years, which sounds absolutely disgraceful.)



The stereo mixes sound great as well.


Background - I was a snobby music guy back when this stuff was first released. Sorry, progressive music was King Crimson, no one else need apply. A shame because those first albums are great.


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/15412163
> 
> 
> Some blu-ray concert recommendations that I own. Police Certifiable; Chris Botti Live; Elton John 60; John Mayer; Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds. Even if these artists are not your cup of tea the AQ and VQ of these discs are great. The Queen disc is also good but it is DTS-HD HR not DTS-MA. I own 25 BD Concert discs and will only buy BD in the future. Keep the reviews and recommendations coming!



Thank you for your recommendations! I think I will give a couple of those a try.


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/15413944
> 
> 
> I have the SD version of *Hall & Oates: Live at the Troubadour* and it looks like a clean VHS tape. If you like H&O, spend the extra $4 and get the Blu-ray version, it is well worth it.



I have over 100 SD concert dvds. I am looking forward to purchasing the Hall & Oates BD version.

Thanks!


----------



## vision-master

So you have a 1080p TV?


----------



## nomad139




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15376659
> 
> 
> My local Blockbuster was playing The Song Remains the Same on Blu-Ray, and I must say, its a fantastic HD transfer!



I bought this for my son as a Christmas present (actually he threw in into the shopping cart while we were at BJ's, so I figured "why not?").


I hadn't seen this since it was in theaters many, many years ago. But, now watching it again, I thought it was a good show. Many 70's elements to it that just made my son scratch his head, but that just lent to the overall effect.


The video quality exceeded my expectations, and even though I only had it hooked up to my temporary bookshelf speakers, I still thought the audio was very good. Plus, the price was right for a Blu-Ray!


Any Led Zep fan -- buy & enjoy!


----------



## vision-master

I got that title on HD before Bluray won out. I was disappointed with the VQ transfer.


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15431175
> 
> 
> So you have a 1080p TV?



Yes, I have a Mitsubishi 57" DLP that I purchased a little over a year ago. I just purchased my Panasonic Blu-ray player about a month ago when Amazon was having the $100 off sale when you purchase four BDs. I had to purchase the 55 model # since my receiver does not have HDMI connections. I just have not had much quality time to spend with the Blu-ray since I purchased it due to the holidays but maybe now I will be able to spend some alone time with it.


I can't wait to purchase (or rent) some more concert bds. It just seems that Blockbuster online does not have that many to choose from. I don't know whether Netflix has a better selection. David Gilmour's "Remember That Night" bd is in my queue but it says "Very Long Wait".


----------



## Decepticon07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15374624
> 
> 
> Some of these posts may be part of the Internet marketing machine thats trying to promote this band across the Internet, by posting tons of trailers on video sites and writing glowing reviews ....
> 
> 
> Sorry i just hate poseur bands that market like crazy and dumb down musical performances to appeal to the lowest common denominator. This band is probably aiming for a steady Las Vegas gig, where they can make a bunch of money by pumping out this theatrical drivel to people who normally do not go to concerts.
> 
> 
> And the musical genre they are exploiting is Art Rock, Which I grew up loving(Genesis, ELP, etc), which makes it all that much worse.
> 
> 
> Marketing groups like the Blue Man Group and Within Temptation are of course free to dumb down music and sell performances, but I dont like it!



Regardless, it is still one of the better options for a concert Blu-ray/DVD in my opinion. Perhaps you should stick to SACD or DVD-A if you prefer the non-theatrics. Try watching/listening to it before reviewing. Just a thought, not a flame war.


----------



## RickPas

Anyone have the latest Three Days Grace live at the palace? I've heard some really good things about the Blu Ray and was looking to hear from some people that might have it..

Rick


----------



## vision-master

This was on PBS last night. I great concert by the Moodies.










an guess what, they have 'new' copies at Amazon for *$3.23.*


So,,,,,,,,, of course I ordered me one even thou it's 4:3 format!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15454775
> 
> 
> This was on PBS last night. I great concert by the Moodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an guess what, they have 'new' copies at Amazon for *$3.23.*
> 
> 
> So,,,,,,,,, of course I ordered me one even thou it's 4:3 format!



That is a good one and is the last recorded concert with flutist Ray Thomas, I believe.


The "Live from the Greek" concert of a couple years back is missing Ray Thomas but is a very good concert too. Recorded in 16x9 format.


-t


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, last one with Thomas.










I'm sure I'll get "Live from the Greek" too..........


----------



## gregt777

Yes, I have the Diana Frall dvd as well. Excellent.


But, does anyone know of any others, like Bob james, FourPlay, David Valentin, artists like these i would be very interested in.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt777* /forum/post/15468052
> 
> 
> Yes, I have the Diana Frall dvd as well. Excellent.



Yes, I have her cousins DVD concert, Diana Krall. Even better.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15468551
> 
> 
> Yes, I have her cousins DVD concert, Diana Krall. Even better.













Which concert? "Live in Paris" or "Live at Montreal Jazz Festival" ?


-t


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15469545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which concert? "Live in Paris" or "Live at Montreal Jazz Festival" ?
> 
> 
> -t



Live in Paris......had this for a few years, bought it when it was all the rage (excellent PQ, awesome SQ) but rarely watch it as the music kind of puts me to sleep.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I agree, Jazz "standards" are bore fests. She does a great job at them though!


----------



## Artslinger

Wilco fans look for their first concert DVD in February/March called "Ashes of American Flags".

http://www.glidemagazine.com/hiddent...merican-flags/


----------



## weight loss

I'll go with Sting too. Very impressive voice!


----------



## Electricpotatoe

I highly recommend The Doobie Brothers "Live at Wolf Trap" A clean 16 X 9 picture, 5.1 Dolby and DTS that is very well mixed. Last, but not least, the band is spot on and play 23 great tracks! This is a keeper that you will watch and share with your friends over and over.


----------



## Yosh70

Yes, I have that one as well, great DVD. You're not the 1st to recommend it tho.

That credit goes back 4 years.








Wolftrap


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electricpotatoe* /forum/post/15517175
> 
> 
> I highly recommend The Doobie Brothers "Live at Wolf Trap" A clean 16 X 9 picture, 5.1 Dolby and DTS that is very well mixed. Last, but not least, the band is spot on and play 23 great tracks! This is a keeper that you will watch and share with your friends over and over.



Agree 100%. Great video, great audio, great performance. If you like the Doobies or rock 'n roll at all, I highly recommend it as well.


John


----------



## gregt777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15469545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which concert? "Live in Paris" or "Live at Montreal Jazz Festival" ?
> 
> 
> -t



I`m sorry, I spelled her name wrong. I have Live in paris as well. On a side note, Elvis Costello? Does anyone besides me believe this is a mega mismatch?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Not for Elvis Costello, score for him!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt777* /forum/post/15517824
> 
> 
> I`m sorry, I spelled her name wrong. I have Live in paris as well. On a side note, Elvis Costello? Does anyone besides me believe this is a mega mismatch?



Elvis is a pretty knowledgeable guy when it comes to Jazz and other types of music too. Not surprised that both of them found something to talk about...


But are you kidding...like JohnR_IN_LA says, "score for Elvis".









I love her voice. And some other physical attributes too!

-t


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15522836
> 
> 
> Not for Elvis Costello, score for him!



+1










John


----------



## peterstupar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/14817375
> 
> 
> Johnny Winter - Live Through The 70'S DVD
> 
> 
> Release Date: Oct 28, 2008
> 
> 
> This could be great I hope the video and sound are up to the greatness of Johnny Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny is releasing a new 111-minute DVD called Live Through the '70s on October 28, and it's loaded with fantastic moments of JW in his prime. And from what I understand from Paul Nelson, Johnny's bandleader and guitarist, there's much more on the horizon. This DVD release comes on the heels of Johnny's successful Live Bootleg CD series, which has seen the release of three installments to date.
> 
> Here's the complete track list for the upcoming DVD:
> 
> 
> Danish TV, Gladsaxe Teen Club, Denmark, 1970:
> 
> "Frankenstein," "Be Careful Of The Fool," "Drop The Bomb"
> 
> 
> Royal Albert Hall, London, U.K., 1970:
> 
> "Johnny B. Goode," "Talk To Your Daughter," "Tell The Truth"
> 
> 
> Beat Club, Bremen, Germany, 1970:
> 
> "Mean Town Blues"
> 
> 
> Don Kirshner's Rock Concert, Palace Theater, Waterbury, Connecticut, 1973:
> 
> "Rock and Roll Hootchie Koo," "Stone County"
> 
> 
> Soundstage, Blues Summit, Chicago, 1974:
> 
> "Walking Through The Park"
> 
> 
> Musikladen, Bremen, Germany, 1974:
> 
> "Boney Maroney"
> 
> 
> Rockpalast, Grugahalle, Essen, Germany, 1979:
> 
> "Walking By Myself," "Mississippi Blues," "Suzie Q"
> 
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinf...28&style=movie



Limited edition of this cover photo available...contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Artslinger

Jeff Beck: Performing This Week Live At Ronnie Scott's DVD looks to be delayed until March sometime.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15542188
> 
> 
> Jeff Beck: Performing This Week Live At Ronnie Scott’s DVD looks to be delayed until March sometime.



I downloaded the MP3's (250kbs) it from eMusic, excellent performance and sound.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Finally got to listen to Paul Simon Your the One (Paris concert). The DTS surround mix is very good. If you are a Simon fan, you will like the music. He uses a variety of instruments in his arrangements.


----------



## vision-master




----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I saw Sheryl Crow Soundstage Live Blu-Ray .... it was good, but as is typical in the Soundstage concerts, seem a bit "staged" and a bit boring.


Her band does hit a very impressive groove on some songs, perhaps some of the best Grooves ive heard anywhere . Whats a "Groove"? Well to me a groove when all the instruments (and sometimes vocals) combine to create a powerful deep melodic river.


Her voice is solid but she is an artist that tends to sound better in the studio. At times its a tiny bit harsh..


There is one breathtaking song which makes it worth the rental. If you NetFlix this disk, and put it in your player, and just play "Steve McQueen" twice in a row, at high volume, its worth the rental! Not only does the band hit another powerful groove, the guitarist also plays with like a whammy bar, but subtly ... so you hear this screaming guitar wafting quietly over the top of the music. I love Blu-Ray for moments like that ....


As far as vocal performances "The first Cut is the Deepest" is also very well done...


This was filmed and recorded in a studio enviroment, and as such, is a very high quality reproduction.


I would say this is a decent rental, but not a buy. Still ... rent it just to experience a perfectly executed rendition of "Steve McQueen"!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15659148
> 
> 
> I saw Sheryl Crow Soundstage Live Blu-Ray .... it was good, but as is typical in the Soundstage concerts, seem a bit "staged" and a bit boring.



I think that the Soundstage productions are incredible. The audio engineer is a genius. Just about every Soundstage has excellent audio that surpasses most every concert DVD out there. The video is just as good too. How is it that these Soundstage productions are released as if they're on an assembly line and yet the quality beats individual artists' disks that have been polished for months?


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

They are recorded in a studio, and are just boring. The crowd is partly staged, they never have encores, and very much have that made-for-TV feel.


The reason they sound good is because the audio engineer knows how to make it sound any way he wants


----------



## himey

Check out the Robert Plant Soundstage. Also the Sonic Youth and Wilco one is also very good.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15661163
> 
> 
> They are recorded in a studio, and are just boring. The crowd is partly staged, they never have encores, and very much have that made-for-TV feel.



I agree - at least with many of them. The S.C. one was especially bad. It was like she was just going through the motions. Hardly any expression on her face.


But then I feel a lot of the "concert" films that come out these days seem more "staged" like that, too. I don't mind something polished once in awhile, but I'll usually prefer something that's not produced as well if it's more natural - just some old, filmed concert footage that wasn't primarily set up to be marketed as a DVD.


If I want to hear something "perfect" I'll just buy the studio CD. If I want to see something live, I want it just like it would be if I really saw it at a typical, live concert.


----------



## vision-master

REO Speedwagon/ Soundstage is great. Watched it again last night.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15661163
> 
> 
> They are recorded in a studio, and are just boring. The crowd is partly staged, they never have encores, and very much have that made-for-TV feel.



Maybe, but I couldn't care less about that.


> Quote:
> The reason they sound good is because the audio engineer knows how to make it sound any way he wants



My point is that the Soundstage engineer knows how to make it sound good. Many if not most studio recordings sound bad.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15662016
> 
> 
> If I want to hear something "perfect" I'll just buy the studio CD.



As I just said above, I find that this is hardly ever true.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger

Those of you into Metal. Picked this up last week, I know it is not new.

Everything about this DVD is good.


Megadeath: That One Night - Live in Buenos Aires


----------



## vision-master

Those Argentina's sure get excited at concerts.










Looks to be filmed in 16:9, eh?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15664960
> 
> 
> Those Argentina's sure get excited at concerts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be filmed in 16:9, eh?



Yep looks and sounds great, yes Argentina's go crazy.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkmp1LI0mW0


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15664552
> 
> 
> Many if not most studio recordings sound bad.



Depends on the CD. That's usually from the over-compression done in the mastering. It doesn't have to sound like that.


As far as myself, I don't buy crappy-sounding CD's like that. I'll search out a better-sounding version, and even pay a premium for it, like in the case of an import.


Like I said, I enjoy one of these slickly over-produced, staged performances on occasion, but I wouldn't want my whole diet to consist of them. I just don't care for the "lifeless" ones, like the Sheryl Crow one was (most of her "TV" performances are like that - she really is more of a "studio" artist - where they can fudge up her somewhat weak voice, and stuff like that).


Another thing I don't care for all that much is this crap where there's only one or two of the original guys in the band. I don't care how well-done the production is. The recent "Foreigner" one was a complete joke. They had a _lot_ of nerve calling that "Foreigner". It should've been called "Mick Jones and his band plays Foreigner", or something like that. It was basically like watching a cover band.


In that case, I'd _always_ prefer some lousy, old copy of the original band's concert to something as all-around bad as that (the video itself sucked, too).


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15666673
> 
> 
> Depends on the CD. That's usually from the over-compression done in the mastering. It doesn't have to sound like that.
> 
> 
> As far as myself, I don't buy crappy-sounding CD's like that. I'll search out a better-sounding version, and even pay a premium for it, like in the case of an import.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I enjoy one of these slickly over-produced, staged performances on occasion, but I wouldn't want my whole diet to consist of them. I just don't care for the "lifeless" ones, like the Sheryl Crow one was (most of her "TV" performances are like that - she really is more of a "studio" artist - where they can fudge up her somewhat weak voice, and stuff like that).
> 
> 
> Another thing I don't care for all that much is this crap where there's only one or two of the original guys in the band. I don't care how well-done the production is. The recent "Foreigner" one was a complete joke. They had a _lot_ of nerve calling that "Foreigner". It should've been called "Mick Jones and his band plays Foreigner", or something like that. It was basically like watching a cover band.
> 
> 
> In that case, I'd _always_ prefer some lousy, old copy of the original band's concert to something as all-around bad as that (the video itself sucked, too).



You might like the "Old Grey Whistle Test" TV show from England that are now compiled onto DVDs. Video is B&W and some color. Audio is decent.


Not whole concerts but clips from various shows. You see a lot of bands when they were just coming up. Mostly English bands but a few American ones to.


-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Lynyrd Skynyrd Keyboardist Billy Powell Dead at 56

R.I.P. Billy Powell


----------



## vision-master

What happened?










One of my favorite bands..........


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Heart attack, I think


----------



## derrikm

Okay, first off the PQ & SQ aren't the best in the world, but if you enjoy the Everly Brothers this is as must have. Concert was performed at Royal Albaert Hall in 1983 and is just one great song after another.


I got it from Netflix so no cover to tell me the song list. I decided to just play the concert rather than peruse the playlist first. What a surprise. So many great songs that I hadn't thought about in years and years.


Claudette

Cathy's Clown

Bird Dog

Wake Up Little Suzie

Cryin' in The Rain

Til I Kissed Ya

Bye Bye Love

Devoted To You

Walk Right Back

All I Have To Do Is Dream


And more. If you're just looking for a concert that willl make you feel good, this is one to check out.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrikm* /forum/post/15692953
> 
> 
> Okay, first off the PQ & SQ aren't the best in the world, but if you enjoy the Everly Brothers this is as must have. Concert was performed at Royal Albaert Hall in 1983 and is just one great song after another.
> 
> 
> I got it from Netflix so no cover to tell me the song list. I decided to just play the concert rather than peruse the playlist first. What a surprise. So many great songs that I hadn't thought about in years and years.
> 
> 
> Claudette
> 
> Cathy's Clown
> 
> Bird Dog
> 
> Wake Up Little Suzie
> 
> Cryin' in The Rain
> 
> Til I Kissed Ya
> 
> Bye Bye Love
> 
> Devoted To You
> 
> Walk Right Back
> 
> All I Have To Do Is Dream
> 
> 
> And more. If you're just looking for a concert that willl make you feel good, this is one to check out.



I saw them in Atlantic City around that time with Albert Lee on lead guitar. Great concert!


----------



## teknoguy

Picked up Jethro Tull - "Live in Montreux 2003" in SD-DVD.


16x9 format - filmed in HD


Outstanding pq and sound. I have to look at more of these Montreux concerts. I had picked up the Yes concert which is also very good. Though this Tull concert is much better.


-t


----------



## teknoguy

Watched Hall and Oates - "Our kind of Soul" on Palladium or is it Palladia, last week.


Very nicely done covers of Soul tunes from the 60's and 70's. I don't think they did any of their own hits, which was fine. PQ was very good. Sound was good but John Oates' guitar was barely heard through most of the concert. Occasional solo work was heard but it seemed the guitar parts were done by the 2-3 other guitarists they had.


Noticed the same thing on another H&O concert, "Live at the Troubadour" recorded around the same time with the same band. For some reason John Oates's guitar is minimized most if not all of the time.


Anyone else notice this or know why?


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15704490
> 
> 
> Picked up Jethro Tull - "Live in Montreux 2003" in SD-DVD.
> 
> 
> 16x9 format - filmed in HD
> 
> 
> Outstanding pq and sound. I have to look at more of these Montreux concerts. I had picked up the Yes concert which is also very good. Though this Tull concert is much better.
> 
> 
> -t



So, this one is a keeper?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15707841
> 
> 
> So, this one is a keeper?



I think it's a wonderful concert.


I enjoyed the song selection and Anderson is really enjoying himself and makes the concert that much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15704490
> 
> 
> Picked up Jethro Tull - "Live in Montreux 2003" in SD-DVD.
> 
> 
> 16x9 format - filmed in HD
> 
> 
> Outstanding pq and sound.



I hope you're right about the good AQ - do you really mean outstanding? I love JT and bought Living With the Past a few years ago. The AQ on that one is bad and so I find that I never listen to it. It would be nice to have a good JT disk.


Ed


----------



## mattg3

Amazon has pre-order for Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts dvd at a great price but wont come out till 3/31


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/15710984
> 
> 
> Amazon has pre-order for Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts dvd at a great price but wont come out till 3/31



Cool, I am really anticipating this one!!! I have a great bootleg of Jeff in Japan from the late '90's, mediocre video but good stereo audio. This ought to be fantastic!


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15711267
> 
> 
> Cool, I am really anticipating this one!!! I have a great bootleg of Jeff in Japan from the late '90's, mediocre video but good stereo audio. This ought to be fantastic!
> 
> 
> John



There's a better one filmed in Japan 2006. Jeff Beck & Buddy Guy.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/15710984
> 
> 
> Amazon has pre-order for Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts dvd at a great price but wont come out till 3/31


_Sign up to be notified when this item becomes available._


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/15708089
> 
> 
> I think it's a wonderful concert.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the song selection and Anderson is really enjoying himself and makes the concert that much more enjoyable for me.



Aqualung my friend


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15708584
> 
> 
> I hope you're right about the good AQ - do you really mean outstanding? I love JT and bought Living With the Past a few years ago. The AQ on that one is bad and so I find that I never listen to it. It would be nice to have a good JT disk.
> 
> 
> Ed



Living In the Past also was horribly edited (video-wize), OMG they spliced daytime and nightime footage constantly.



I would like to see a deent JT disk come out ...


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15708584
> 
> 
> I hope you're right about the good AQ - do you really mean outstanding? I love JT and bought Living With the Past a few years ago. The AQ on that one is bad and so I find that I never listen to it. It would be nice to have a good JT disk.
> 
> 
> Ed



Ed,

You're putting me on the spot here.







Since I know your a stickler for AQ.

I like it enough. The "outstanding" qualifier was more for the video than audio so I'll say the audio was very good in my judgment. If you buy it let me know what you think.


-t


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15660671
> 
> 
> I think that the Soundstage productions are incredible.



Its funny you were just talking about them.....I was going thru Walmart today and picked up Soundstages Michael McDonald DVD. The $10 pricetag is what got me.


4:3 AR but decent PQ and AQ.


I cant give it the thumbs up just yet as I just viewed it on my PC.

Mind you, on a 24" Samsung LCD with Senn HD555's, the experience was still pretty good.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15713226
> 
> 
> I would like to see a decent JT disk come out ...



Whadya mean? This one has excellent PQ and AQ.











Oh. You mean that "Bungle in the Jungle" guy.


----------



## nomad139




Yosh70 said:


> Whadya mean? This one has excellent PQ and AQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Perhaps meant as a joke, but I completely agree. This is a very enjoyable show.


----------



## plasmamaniac

I have the SoundStage DVDs of Tom Petty and they are AWESOME!!! He has some songs that I have never heard that are on there that have become my favorites. Check it out if you like Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers!!!


----------



## mattg3

Hes talking about Jethro Tull.I was about to recommend superb James Taylor live at Beacon Theater.Tull at Montreux is pretty good.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmamaniac* /forum/post/15722671
> 
> 
> I have the SoundStage DVDs of Tom Petty and they are AWESOME!!! He has some songs that I have never heard that are on there that have become my favorites. Check it out if you like Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers!!!



That was a great performance, some blues, some Traveling Wilburys stuff and a few classics, however it would be perfect on widescreen.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/15726160
> 
> 
> That was a great performance, some blues, some Traveling Wilburys stuff and a few classics, however it would be perfect on widescreen.



And if it was produced more as a concert than a TV show.









If this is the concert that was shot in Chicago and is spread over two disks as two different programs.


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I can see why people liked that Tom Pettys Soundstage DVD, but ... I thought it had too much blues .... and not enough of his Rock and Roll music.


I appreciate that his band can get real bluesy and all, but dammit the guy has had 25 radio hits, and theres only about 5 on this whole concert ...


----------



## shabre

I purchased The Police Certifibale at Best Buy for $34.99


In my review on their website of the Blu disc, I gave it high marks on the AQ and PQ and also that in my opinion overpriced (like all of their Blu discs).


They yanked my review from their website, now is this "new censorship" under the new Obama era????


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/15729604
> 
> 
> They yanked my review from their website, now is this "new censorship" under the new Obama era????



Huh?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/15729604
> 
> 
> I purchased The Police Certifibale at Best Buy for $34.99
> 
> 
> In my review on their website of the Blu disc, I gave it high marks on the AQ and PQ and also that in my opinion overpriced (like all of their Blu discs).
> 
> 
> They yanked my review from their website, now is this "new censorship" under the new Obama era????



Lighten up, Francis !


I thaught the Police Blu-ray was worth the 31 bucks I paid for mine at Tower...


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

I would like to know why the british artists / bands have so many more concert titles on DVD / BD than the american artists / bands.


Eg: Allman Brothers, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Tom Petty, Aerosmith, ZZ Top...


That is frustrating!


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/15731286
> 
> 
> Lighten up, Francis !
> 
> 
> I thaught the Police Blu-ray was worth the 31 bucks I paid for mine at Tower...



I was being sarcastic at Best Buys pricing on their Blu discs. And, I thought that it was pretty bad they yanked my review on their website. Kinda like they have the David Gilmour priced at $34.99 when you can purchase it pretty much anywhere for $19.99 - $24.99


The Police was an outstanding Blu Ray,


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/15731286
> 
> 
> Lighten up, Francis !
> 
> 
> I thaught the Police Blu-ray was worth the 31 bucks I paid for mine at Tower...



I paid $16 for the SD version and it was worth it for 2 DVD and 2 CD. Doesn't seem like the whole concert was included but it looked and sounded fine.


-t


----------



## vision-master

Trivia:










Roger Waters hammond organ player?










http://www.harrywaters.co.uk/


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/15732150
> 
> 
> I would like to know why the british artists / bands have so many more concert titles on DVD / BD than the american artists / bands.
> 
> 
> Eg: Allman Brothers, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Tom Petty, Aerosmith, ZZ Top...
> 
> 
> That is frustrating!



Probably hungrier than their American cousins.

I think American bands are afraid that if they put out DVDs, no one will come to the Live shows.


-t


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15732382
> 
> 
> Trivia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Waters hammond organ player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harrywaters.co.uk/



Harry - plays some nice jazz piano which can be found at that site.


----------



## crestman

Wow...great reading here.


I've been a fan of concert DVD's for a few years now and have about 35 or so in my collection. It's a wide mix from classical, jazz, pop, blues, R&R, heavy metal. Some stand outs have been mentioned many times such as Eagles Farewell tour, Diana Krall Live in Paris (Just got tickets to her show for the upcoming Quiet Nights tour), Norah Jones (all her DVD's), Metallic CS, A&C unplugged, Phil Collins First Farewell (AWESOME!), BeeGee's One Night Only, Crossroads (both 04 & 07), The Black Crows Into the fog. I've posted reviews of some of them on amazon.ca.


Say, anyone know were I can get a copy of Stan Getz Last Recording? Or, if anyone has it, got an opinion?


Keith


----------



## crestman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/15732150
> 
> 
> I would like to know why the british artists / bands have so many more concert titles on DVD / BD than the american artists / bands.
> 
> 
> Eg: Allman Brothers, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Tom Petty, Aerosmith, ZZ Top...
> 
> 
> That is frustrating!



Hey!...I have the Allman Brothers Band - Live at the Beacon Theatre 2003 and it's great!!


Keith


----------



## 5o9

To whomever recommended "Everly Brothers: Reunion Concert":


WTF - ARE YOU 70 YEARS OLD?


I was done with this in 9 min; next button.


ARE THESE F-TARDS FROM TENNESSEE?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Dude the Everly brothers are 70 and 72 years old, and you will be some day too..


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/15750644
> 
> 
> To whomever recommended "Everly Brothers: Reunion Concert":
> 
> 
> WTF - ARE YOU 70 YEARS OLD?
> 
> 
> I was done with this in 9 min; next button.
> 
> 
> ARE THESE F-TARDS FROM TENNESSEE?



Not everyone are fans of Eminem.......


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crestman* /forum/post/15744030
> 
> 
> Hey!...I have the Allman Brothers Band - Live at the Beacon Theatre 2003 and it's great!!
> 
> 
> Keith



Keith, that concert is great indeed, but the P&A quality is just OK. Take a look at, for example, the Clapton's DVDs, including Cream, there is no comparison. This is what I am talking about.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/15750644
> 
> 
> To whomever recommended "Everly Brothers: Reunion Concert":
> 
> 
> WTF - ARE YOU 70 YEARS OLD?
> 
> 
> I was done with this in 9 min; next button.
> 
> 
> ARE THESE F-TARDS FROM TENNESSEE?



The Everly Brothers are 50's rock icons. They influenced everybody, EVERYBODY. Their distinct harmony style was a major influence on many of the 60's British invasion artists.


John


----------



## gyver65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/15750644
> 
> 
> To whomever recommended "Everly Brothers: Reunion Concert":
> 
> 
> WTF - ARE YOU 70 YEARS OLD?
> 
> 
> I was done with this in 9 min; next button.
> 
> 
> ARE THESE F-TARDS FROM TENNESSEE?



Everyone has one. Some people are one.









Opinions and a$$holes that is.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15751618
> 
> 
> The Everly Brothers are 50's rock icons. They influenced everybody, EVERYBODY.



Well - maybe not Eminem. Unless he stole something from them to sample.


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15728129
> 
> 
> And if it was produced more as a concert than a TV show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the concert that was shot in Chicago and is spread over two disks as two different programs.
> 
> 
> -t



I've been to a couple Soundstage recordings and yes they will edit and play some songs in a different order that they were performed. The artist is also allowed to do retakes of some songs if they weren't happy with it and the audience is asked to cheer as if they were hearing it for the first time.


The Tom Petty show was recorded the week he also did 6 shows at the Vic which is a small (2000 seat?) theater. I think he decided to stay for the week because of the Soundstage performance. I was at one of the Vic shows and much of the same songs were played. There was some grumbling that people were disappointed because he didn't play all hits or TP songs while others raved because you had them playing many rock and blues classics which you will probably never see a show like this again. But still he played at least 1/2 TP songs (many "non-hits" not normally played in concert) and some new songs which have not made it to one of his CDs yet.


There were rumors that a live CD would come from that week of shows but it never materialised. They played one nite live on the radio and I made a recording which is still played often.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15756805
> 
> 
> Well - maybe not Eminem. Unless he stole something from them to sample.










Doubt they have anything he'd want to sample. I don't listen to any of his work anyway.


John


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Tomaskovic* /forum/post/15756929
> 
> 
> I've been to a couple Soundstage recordings and yes they will edit and play some songs in a different order that they were performed. The artist is also allowed to do retakes of some songs if they weren't happy with it and the audience is asked to cheer as if they were hearing it for the first time.



I have to say, that Umphrey's McGee one they had on last night may have been the best Soundstage show I ever saw.


Of course, I'm biased towards that kind of music.


Wish they'd have stuff like that on more often, rather than these virtual "cover bands" playing stale, 30 year old music, where there might be one or two old, gray, bald fat guys from the original band, and all the new members are under 35 years old.


Good to actually see someone really into all their music, rather than just going through the motions with most of it.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/15751195
> 
> 
> Not everyone are fans of Eminem.......



Listen to this and you may start to be:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKRReaKqGZQ


----------



## Rammitinski

Unfortunately, I couldn't even get past the first 30 seconds of it.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15760594
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn't even get past the first 30 seconds of it.



Not that I'm a fan of him either but I thought the movie he was involved in "8 Mile" was pretty good! The music wasn't bad.


-t


----------



## teknoguy

Not really a "concert dvd" but I picked up the deluxe version of Bruce Springsteen's latest, "Working on a Dream" which comes with a DVD showing some of the sessions work for the release. Interesting stuff shot in widescreen format for 8 of the songs off of the release. Including a great music video, "A Night With The Jersey Devil". I've played that about 5 times last night!!!


fwiw,


-t


----------



## TRT

Now we're cookin'


Stevie Wonder Releases First-Ever Live DVD

Live at Last


Worldwide Blu-Ray and DVD Release,


in Stores on March 9, 2009


US Release March 10, 2009



NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Lifelong American legend STEVIE WONDER adds special luster and excitement to the 50th Anniversary celebration of Motown Records with the release of his first-ever live concert DVD, 'LIVE AT LAST', Universal Motown Records announced today.


The DVD program, released worldwide on March 9, 2009, was filmed at the O2 Arena, in London, England, over two nights, September 30 and October 1, 2008, before a rapturous audience of 15,000 each night. The concerts were part of the first Stevie Wonder world tour in over a decade which sold 120,000 tickets in the UK alone.


LIVE AT LAST's set list traces a lifetime of innovation and accomplishment - and, in fact, our own lifetime appreciation of his music, stretching from Wonder's teens with My Cherie Amour and Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours. Along the way, the program encompasses iconic hits that redefined pop and R&B music, including Superstition, Higher Ground, Living For the City, You Are the Sunshine of My Life and I Wish, while reaching into his classic albums for such enduring fan favorites as All I Do, Overjoyed and Knocks Me Off My Feet. The exuberant Don't You Worry Bout a Thing is preceded by Wonder's interpretation of Chick Corea's instrumental Spain. And in a delightful, impressive and emotional moment, Wonder's daughter Aisha Morris -- the inspiration of his classic Isn't She Lovely -- steps from the background vocal group and performs Nat King Cole's jazz standard I'm Gonna Laugh You Right Out of My Life.


Wonder also takes time out in the set to salute the British audience with an affectionate medley of two Beatles songs (Fool on the Hill, I Want To Hold Your Hand) and a Rolling Stones classic ([I Can't Get No] Satisfaction), book-ending them with the traditional London Bridge is Falling Down.


Aside from being his first DVD release, LIVE AT LAST' is Stevie Wonder's first high definition release on Blu-Ray disc. Blue laser disc reader technology provides unparalleled picture quality (at 1080i) as well as pure and uncompressed 5.1 surround sound -- the highest standard of sound quality ever achieved on a Stevie Wonder release.


STEVIE WONDER was introduced to the world at age 12 in the 1963 hit Fingertips - Pt. 2, his first of nine No. 1 records and he has also charted eighteen more Top 10 hits so far. He has won 22 Grammy Awards since 1973, when Innervisions won Album of the Year, among his first four Grammys that year. He is the recipient of NARAS' Lifetime Achievement Award (1996) and Billboard Magazine's Century Award (2004). He was inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in 1989. His 10-million selling 1976 double album Songs in the Key of Life was the first album by an American artist to debut at No. 1 on the Billboard album chart. His most recent studio album is 2005's gold-certified Top 5 A Time To Love.


Wonder performed Signed, Sealed, Delivered (I'm Yours) to a crowd of 85,000 at Denver, Colorado's Invesco Field, just prior to then-Senator Barack H. Obama's nomination acceptance address at the 2008 Democratic National Convention, and he also is prominent among performers at the public Obama Inaugural celebrations held in Washington, DC in January 2009. His new song All About the Love Again, is featured on the special all-star compilation project CHANGE IS NOW: RENEWING AMERICA'S PROMISE', released on Inauguration Day.


At age 58, Stevie Wonder remains among the most visionary, influential and admired of singers, songwriters, musicians and producers in the history of American music.


Packaging formats include:

DVD DELUXE DIGIPAK

1 X DVD9 (NTSC 0)

12 PAGE BOOKLET


BLU-RAY BLU-RAY BOX

1 X BD50

12 PAGE BOOKLET


TECHNICAL SPECS

PICTURE FORMAT: 16:9 Widescreen


AUDIO FORMATS: DVD

LPCM STEREO

DTS 5.1 Surround Sound

BLU-RAY

LPCM STEREO

DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

Dolby Digital 5.1




Contacts

Universal Motown Records

Tracy Zamot, SVP Media Relations, 212-373-0702
[email protected] 

Permalink: http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20090206005526/en


----------



## Yosh70

Now thats something I'm lookin forward to!


----------



## vision-master

Sorry, I'm still wating for a new Roger Waters DVD!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15760594
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn't even get past the first 30 seconds of it.



The song doesn't start until 20 seconds in


----------



## derrikm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/15750644
> 
> 
> To whomever recommended "Everly Brothers: Reunion Concert":
> 
> 
> WTF - ARE YOU 70 YEARS OLD?
> 
> 
> I was done with this in 9 min; next button.
> 
> 
> ARE THESE F-TARDS FROM TENNESSEE?




First, I am not even close to 70 years old.


Second, the fact that you finished the DVD in 9 minutes speaks mountains about your attention span.


Third, I feel sorry for anyone who cannot appreciate the lost art of tight harmony.


Lastly, your use (abuse) of the english language is better off left in the streets and not on this forum


Why the heck did you bother getting the dvd anyway?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15761848
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm still waiting for a new Roger Waters DVD!



On the interview i heard of his less than a year ago, he basically mentioned a "live product" and a "studio product", and the live product was more of a sure thing than the studio product ...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15762966
> 
> 
> On the interview i heard of his less than a year ago, he basically mentioned a "live product" and a "studio product", and the live product was more of a sure thing than the studio product ...



His _'little brother'_ has been out doing him lately.........


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15757210
> 
> 
> I have to say, that Umphrey's McGee one they had on last night may have been the best Soundstage show I ever saw.
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm biased towards that kind of music.
> 
> 
> Wish they'd have stuff like that on more often, rather than these virtual "cover bands" playing stale, 30 year old music, where there might be one or two old, gray, bald fat guys from the original band, and all the new members are under 35 years old.
> 
> 
> Good to actually see someone really into all their music, rather than just going through the motions with most of it.



I am a huge UM fan, seen them several times already including the Boulder Theater show a week ago. Already have several dozen shows on CD or download. Love their stuff. They are really some great musicians and the best part is they bring a fresh interpretation to their songs each night. Unfortunately, here in Colorado our local PBS stations have not seen fit to air the show yet, or any time soon. We likely won't get it for a month or so.


----------



## vision-master

If you’re a Moody Blues fan, get this!


This is the best DVD they have put out. I highly recommend this one!










About 120 min long.....


Excellent performance, with top-notch AQ & VQ, plus filmed in 16:9 format.


----------



## mattg3

It is the best but no Ray or Mike.The band is due for a full reunion tour.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15762574
> 
> 
> The song doesn't start until 20 seconds in



Just after the vocals started, I made my decision. Just sounded like mumbling Rap.


They could be the greatest, most clever lyrics ever written, but I still can't listen to that kind of stuff (music always comes first to me - it has to be able to catch me with that first and foremost. I think we've had this discussion before, though).


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/15765468
> 
> 
> I am a huge UM fan, seen them several times already including the Boulder Theater show a week ago. Already have several dozen shows on CD or download. Love their stuff. They are really some great musicians and the best part is they bring a fresh interpretation to their songs each night. Unfortunately, here in Colorado our local PBS stations have not seen fit to air the show yet, or any time soon. We likely won't get it for a month or so.



It was on again last night and I DVR'd it. I'll be putting it on DVD.


They also advertise a DVD of the performance, with additional material, for $19.95.(That was my only complaint - that it was too short.)


They are excellent musicians, for sure. You pretty much have to be to play that kind of music. That's why I'm such a fan of the Prog-Fusion genre. They started out with a couple of more "commercial"-sounding tunes (more Reggae than Fusion), but then they just let 'er rip. Like Weather Report meets Brand X.


Surprised I didn't know much about them up 'till now, being that they're a local-based band here (the TV Guide info just mentioned them as being a "jam band" - I was expecting something droning and boring like Phish or the Dead, with some chincy, out-of-date sounding, excessively-noodling fuzz guitar). Used to be quite a few of those types of bands in the Midwest at one time, but I've been out of the loop so long, I didn't realize there still was anybody doing that from around here. Nice to see there are still bands around that are not only concerned with the "bottom line" for a change.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15770088
> 
> 
> Just after the vocals started, I made my decision. Just sounded like mumbling Rap.
> 
> 
> They could be the greatest, most clever lyrics ever written, but I still can't listen to that kind of stuff (music always comes first to me - it has to be able to catch me with that first and foremost. I think we've had this discussion before, though).



Funny, you say that. Because Eminem has an amazing gift for musically carrying a rap, just with his voice.


For example, listen to this Eminem song that has had all the instrumentation removed (Acapella):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUDkvGxoA6s


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15770094
> 
> 
> It was on again last night and I DVR'd it. I'll be putting it on DVD.
> 
> 
> They also advertise a DVD of the performance, with additional material, for $19.95.(That was my only complaint - that it was too short.)
> 
> 
> They are excellent musicians, for sure. You pretty much have to be to play that kind of music. That's why I'm such a fan of the Prog-Fusion genre. They started out with a couple of more "commercial"-sounding tunes (more Reggae than Fusion), but then they just let 'er rip. Like Weather Report meets Brand X.
> 
> 
> Surprised I didn't know much about them up 'till now, being that they're a local-based band here (the TV Guide info just mentioned them as being a "jam band" - I was expecting something droning and boring like Phish or the Dead, with some chincy, out-of-date sounding, excessively-noodling fuzz guitar). Used to be quite a few of those types of bands in the Midwest at one time, but I've been out of the loop so long, I didn't realize there still was anybody doing that from around here. Nice to see there are still bands around that are not only concerned with the "bottom line" for a change.



Brand X, what a great fusion band. I have Unorthodox Behavior on CD. Too bad people only know Phil Collins as a pop artist. What fantastic drumming he did with Brand X.


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Agreed, Brand X was fantastic in their own way, very listenable stuff!


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15770094
> 
> 
> It was on again last night and I DVR'd it. I'll be putting it on DVD.
> 
> 
> They also advertise a DVD of the performance, with additional material, for $19.95.(That was my only complaint - that it was too short.)
> 
> 
> They are excellent musicians, for sure. You pretty much have to be to play that kind of music. That's why I'm such a fan of the Prog-Fusion genre. They started out with a couple of more "commercial"-sounding tunes (more Reggae than Fusion), but then they just let 'er rip. Like Weather Report meets Brand X.
> 
> 
> Surprised I didn't know much about them up 'till now, being that they're a local-based band here (the TV Guide info just mentioned them as being a "jam band" - I was expecting something droning and boring like Phish or the Dead, with some chincy, out-of-date sounding, excessively-noodling fuzz guitar). Used to be quite a few of those types of bands in the Midwest at one time, but I've been out of the loop so long, I didn't realize there still was anybody doing that from around here. Nice to see there are still bands around that are not only concerned with the "bottom line" for a change.




I have been following them for about 3 years now and really enjoy their work. They did their first and only "all acoustic" show here in Boulder last labor day and it was an amazing show. Probably the best part is that since they haven't caught on big time nationally, when they play here they play in medium size theaters here in Boulder with floor SRO so it is relatively easy to get to the stage to watch the guitar work up close.


I would recommend their DVD "Wrapped Around Chicago" from Dec 31, 2004. It is a great show (two discs about 3 hours 15 minutes) with some strange goings on for New Years Eve. They have tightened up a LOT since then and their vocals (IMO) are much better these days, but it is still a great show. They also have another DVD "Live From the Lake Shore" from July, 2002. It is really interesting to see how much they have advanced since then although the DVD's are both great shows. Both DVD's have pretty decent sound with 2.0 and 5.1 versions, the video is OK but nothing special. Lake shore has four different mixes including a DTS mix.


There are also a lot of LEGAL downloads of their shows on "archive.org" in the live bands section (over 1100 UM shows). I would recommend starting with some of the NYEve and Halloween shows since they tend to experiment a lot more and also have special guests. Board recordings of most of their shows are also available (for a small price) at their web page. I just got the board recording CD's of the three recent Colorado shows from a week ago in the mail yesterday. Also have and recommend the three shows from the NYEve run this past year Dec. 29, 30, 31, 2008.


Can't wait to see the Soundstage show. It is not even listed yet on the local PBS (KRMA) web pages, they are still several weeks behind the national network.



BTW, as a long time (way too long) Dead Head, I would have to say that the Dead were 'anything' but boring. That's the trouble with 'kids' today, all those ADD issues, they just can't deal with a 20 minute jam on a single theme! They get bored with anything longer than 3 minutes.


----------



## Rammitinski

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Docj04

I picked up the Nickelback Live from Strugis concert this weekend--not expecting much. I will tyipically turn off Nickelback when they come on the radio.


I must say, this concert has REALLY impressed me. It seems like they did some serious audio processing b/c I'm hard pressed to believe they sound this good live. I have read that the "Live from Home" is another decent Nickelback concert--any comparisons b/t the 2??


This concert, for me, was like Pink Floyd Pulse in that I typically won't listen to floyd on the radio--but the concert on the HT is a totally different and enjoyable experience.


On another note---Has anyone checked out the Norah Jones Austin city limits concert? I do not have any of her material, and was wondering if that concert would be a good place to start.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/15772198
> 
> 
> I just got the board recording CD's of the three recent Colorado shows from a week ago in the mail yesterday.



Based upon your comments, I downloaded the FLAC versions of those concerts last night. So far, I'm very pleased. I took a chance on Phish last year and bought their Live in Brooklyn DVD. I didn't really care for it. I prefer UM's sound and playing style much more.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15768109
> 
> 
> If you're a Moody Blues fan, get this!



I read the reviews about this title from amazon some time ago and I was confused with the variety of the comments. Anyway, like a MB fan, I will take your recommendation! BTW, WOW its available in 3 different formats.


Thanks, Vision!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/15777372
> 
> 
> I read the reviews about this title from amazon some time ago and I was confused with the variety of the comments. Anyway, like a MB fan, I will take your recommendation! BTW, WOW its available in 3 different formats.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Vision!



I was concerned about this title as I ordered it on an impulse and figured it would be a dud. Well, I'm happy to say this concert is one of my current favorites now. Yes, it's going to be played quite a bit for a while. Sure, I would like them to play more 'early' Moodies, but hey time moves on. One thing, it sounded the best in stereo for me? I don't have the proper 5.1 system to judge 5.1 or DTS, but normally titles sound better with 5.1 or DTS selected on my 2.1 setup. This time PCM ruled?


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/15776319
> 
> 
> Based upon your comments, I downloaded the FLAC versions of those concerts last night. So far, I'm very pleased. I took a chance on Phish last year and bought their Live in Brooklyn DVD. I didn't really care for it. I prefer UM's sound and playing style much more.



IMO, UM is more versatile than Phish but I think that stems from having six members which gives them more directions to go, although I do enjoy Phish as well. I enjoy the "Live in Brooklyn DVD myself, YMMV. Phish is apparently getting together again this summer at Bonaroo. My kid (22 yr old CU student) wants to go, probably too much for the old man.


I see you are from Longmont (I actually work there now, but live in North Boulder). Check out the Boulder encore of the "Immigrant Song". Killer ending to a great show. The Boulder show was really heavy on the guitar work, the Ft. Collins show and Fillmore show showcased Joel's keyboards work a lot more. Catch them next time they pass through. Boulder seems to be high on their tour lists and they usually pass through at least a couple of times a year.


Enjoy.


----------



## crestman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/15775656
> 
> 
> I picked up the Nickelback Live from Strugis concert this weekend--not expecting much. I will tyipically turn off Nickelback when they come on the radio.
> 
> 
> I must say, this concert has REALLY impressed me. It seems like they did some serious audio processing b/c I'm hard pressed to believe they sound this good live. I have read that the "Live from Home" is another decent Nickelback concert--any comparisons b/t the 2??
> 
> 
> This concert, for me, was like Pink Floyd Pulse in that I typically won't listen to floyd on the radio--but the concert on the HT is a totally different and enjoyable experience.
> 
> 
> On another note---Has anyone checked out the Norah Jones Austin city limits concert? I do not have any of her material, and was wondering if that concert would be a good place to start.



Hey Doc, I have the Nickelback Live at Home (Edmonton,AB) which is great but I can't compare, sorry.


I have (I think) all of Norah's DVD's (3) including this one, and its good. She makes a comment during the show regarding the set, and I too don't care for it much (the set that is). I personally like her Live 2004 better. Good sound although no DTS, just DD5.1.


Keith


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15777711
> 
> 
> I was concerned about this title as I ordered it on an impulse and figured it would be a dud. Well, I'm happy to say this concert is one of my current favorites now. Yes, it's going to be played quite a bit for a while. Sure, I would like them to play more 'early' Moodies, but hey time moves on. One thing, it sounded the best in stereo for me? I don't have the proper 5.1 system to judge 5.1 or DTS, but normally titles sound better with 5.1 or DTS selected on my 2.1 setup. This time PCM ruled?



Funny you say that...I thought the stereo mix was better too!


I listened to it while in the middle of a small gathering and was showing the different audio options to some folks. It was while doing this that we seemed to like the stereo mix better. I need to sit down and really listen to it.


-t


----------



## vision-master

Don't get me wrong, the AQ is fine.


It's just the stereo mix sounded best to me.


----------



## jsf0656

hey guys, anyone have any info on the duran duran live from london dvd? always enjoyed their music and the james bond soundtracks.


----------



## BruceOmega

This may be a little OT, but I watched the Grammy awards Sunday night and enjoyed some of the musical performances, although not a concert per se.


Does anyone know if the musical performances were sung live, lip synched, or some of each?


I thought a lot of the songs were live, but several, such as the young lady singing about a kiss, seemed like lip synching to me- there was no variation in her voice as she moved around, turned her head, etc.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

If they were lipsynced, they sure did a good job putting in minor imperfections, because it sure looked & sounded live to me. In HD you could hear the singers occasionally breathing hard or otherwise showing that this is a live performance.


I think the Grammy Awards musical performances are generally superb, look forward to them every year.


All the genres of music tend to sound equally good ... I only remember one boring performance last night, the male country singer just kind of droned on.


And in HD the Grammys benefit from have the best lighting of any stage period ....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/15790374
> 
> 
> . . . the Grammy awards Sunday night . . .



I'm just curious. My Comcast in central New Jersey had it in 5.0 while the logo advertised it as 5.1. Anyone else noticed what they got? Note that this is not a complaint because 5.0 makes more sense to me than 5.1 for the Grammys.


Ed


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/15791702
> 
> 
> I'm just curious. My Comcast in central New Jersey had it in 5.0 while the logo advertised it as 5.1. Anyone else noticed what they got? Note that this is not a complaint because 5.0 makes more sense to me than 5.1 for the Grammys.
> 
> 
> Ed



.1 here. 15 step tested.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Several web outlets announce the release of a Roger McGuinn DVD recorded live in Sydney, Australia in 2001 (Live At The Basement).
> 
> 
> We've asked Roger McGuinn and he says this is an authorized release.
> 
> 
> This DVD captures an intimate solo performance from Roger McGuinn in 2002. The set list is jam packed with Byrds classics such as Feel A Whole Lot Better, The Ballad Of Easy Rider, You Showed Me, Mr. Spaceman and others. Throughout the concert performance the film cuts to interview segments where Roger McGuinn explains how some of the songs came about and gives a history of his career and of course the Byrds.



Think I'll pass...............


----------



## vision-master

Anyone got this?










GOOD?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15816154
> 
> 
> Anyone got this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD?



I've got it, and I like it, but I'm a Gary Moore fan. This was his tour supporting the "Still Got the Blues" CD, which I happen to love. Picture quality is decent, sound is pretty good too. The performance is good, Gary tears it up in my opinion. If you like his blues stuff, and particularly the "Still Got the Blues" CD, you'll be happy I think.


John


----------



## vision-master

Thanx, sounds like some really good guitar work, eh.










Ordered.........


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15817278
> 
> 
> Thanx, sounds like some really good guitar work, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered.........



Yep, old school smokin' blues rock guitar










John


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15816592
> 
> 
> I've got it, and I like it, but I'm a Gary Moore fan. This was his tour supporting the "Still Got the Blues" CD, which I happen to love. Picture quality is decent, sound is pretty good too. The performance is good, Gary tears it up in my opinion. If you like his blues stuff, and particularly the "Still Got the Blues" CD, you'll be happy I think.
> 
> 
> John



+1










Another one that I like much is the Phil Lynott's Tribute:


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15816154
> 
> 
> Anyone got this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD?



I don't have this, but GM does Red House (Hendrix) on the Strat Pack DVD. It's awsome.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

I heard the Strat-Pack DVD is not so good, except for a few performances?


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15826225
> 
> 
> I heard the Strat-Pack DVD is not so good, except for a few performances?



I have the Blu version, and am very pleased with the PQ an SQ, especialy at loud volumes. Many great performances indeed. David gilmour was my favorite performer. I would reccommend this to anyone that enjoys good classic rock and roll!


----------



## vision-master

Amazon.........


> Quote:
> Let's cut to the chase, shall we? The reason I obtained this dvd was because I love guitar and want to obtain the best guitar dvds out there. This DVD is pretty darn lame for a show that's supposed to be celebrating the Fender Stratocaster electric guitar on the occasion of it's 50th Anniversary, a huge milestone for a pop culture icon. There are basically two reasons to buy it: Gary Moore's incendiary tribute to Jimi Hendrix on "Red House," so hot it will melt your dvd player, and David Gilmour's three songs.



That's enough for me.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15827686
> 
> 
> Amazon.........
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough for me.



I think you'll like the Gary Moore and the Midnight Blues DVD.


John


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15826225
> 
> 
> I heard the Strat-Pack DVD is not so good, except for a few performances?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15827686
> 
> 
> Amazon.........
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough for me.



There is some stuff at the beginning that's pretty lame, but the second half is good with a few outstanding performances. For me, all it takes is one great song/performance and good AQ to make a disk worth while to buy.


Ed


----------



## Max AD

Whoever makes the 5000th post to this thread should get a prize. Like, say, a concert DVD of his choice.


----------



## vision-master




----------



## sdmfer

Here are my TOP NOTCH concert dvd's.


- Neil Young - Silver and Gold = BEST DVD I own hands down. AMAZING SONGS and Audio Quality

- Steve Vai - Live at the Astoria London

- Joe Satriani - Live in San Fran - (watch the stu hamm bass solo cranked!

- Zakk Wylde/Black Label Society - Boozed, Buised and Broken Boned = Heavy, but a good metal concert. ZW is amazing on the gitter.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdmfer* /forum/post/15861603
> 
> 
> Here are my TOP NOTCH concert dvd's.
> 
> 
> - Neil Young - Silver and Gold = BEST DVD I own hands down. AMAZING SONGS and Audio Quality
> 
> - Steve Vai - Live at the Astoria London
> 
> - Joe Satriani - Live in San Fran - (watch the stu hamm bass solo cranked!
> 
> - Zakk Wylde/Black Label Society - Boozed, Buised and Broken Boned = Heavy, but a good metal concert. ZW is amazing on the gitter.



I quit having a best list long ago. It keeps changing over time.










Neil Young Silver & Gold, eh? I'll check into that one.










Steve Vai drives me crazy after a few songs. Besides, no vocals with either him or Joe.


----------



## vision-master

How's this one?










I have 'The Dance'










I always have liked FM's stuff.










Is it filmed in 16:9?


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15728605
> 
> 
> I can see why people liked that Tom Pettys Soundstage DVD, but ... I thought it had too much blues .... and not enough of his Rock and Roll music.
> 
> 
> I appreciate that his band can get real bluesy and all, but dammit the guy has had 25 radio hits, and theres only about 5 on this whole concert ...




I'm with you. I drove over to Sears a week or two to buy this blu-ray based on all the comments about it being "reference" quality. Certainly the AQ & PQ is top notch. But IMO the set list leaves a LOT to be desired.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15869166
> 
> 
> How's this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 'The Dance'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have liked FM's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it filmed in 16:9?



The AQ is not that great and because of that I find that I don't watch/listen to it. The Dance is much better. Ironically this is a Soundstage production that is typically very good. But I think it's not produced by the same technical people that usually do Soundstage and certainly not in the usual stage. It's too bad about the AQ because there is a scene where Mic has an electronic drum instrumented vest where he walks around the stage playing. Would have been great if it was listenable.


Ed


----------



## rdgrimes

K.D. Lang: Live with BBC Orchestra


Outstanding PQ and AQ on the BD disc, can't say for sure about the DVD but the performance is well worth a watch.


----------



## vision-master

This K.D. Lang DVD even hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15826225
> 
> 
> I heard the Strat-Pack DVD is not so good, except for a few performances?



I have had both. I sold the DVD on E-bay and bought the blu-ray. The DVD sounds better for some reason to my ears on my system. The BD is more laid back soundwise. Regardless, I highly recommend this title.


----------



## vision-master

When is *Steely Dan* gonna step-up to the plate?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15894366
> 
> 
> When is *Steely Dan* gonna step-up to the plate?



Good question!

I've seen them a few times in the past. Not a very dynamic band in person and by that I mean no theatrics, fireworks, that sort of thing but their sound was always top notch!


They've been on PBS a few times. But it's usually the extracts of the DVDs they have out already. 'cept for a performance I saw many years ago on PBS that I never saw anywhere else. The band had Jeff "Skunk" Baxter at that time. So we're talking early 70's...prior to the Doobie Brothers.


-t


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15894366
> 
> 
> When is *Steely Dan* gonna step-up to the plate?



You don't have this one? great SQ, video is 1.33:1 however, excellent concert. I saw them live the last tour and they were great.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15895506
> 
> 
> You don't have this one? great SQ, video is 1.33:1 however, excellent concert. I saw them live the last tour and they were great.
> 
> 
> John




I've wondered about this title.










I have one of thier boots.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15896001
> 
> 
> I've wondered about this title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of thier boots.



How old is the boot and how's the quality? I would recommend "Two Against Nature", the performance is excellent, and the DTS is very good as well.


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

"Two Against Nature" suffers from lots of unfortunate close-up camera shots of bad teeth. I cringed watching this DVD. Audio quality is good though!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15897369
> 
> 
> "Two Against Nature" suffers from lots of unfortunate close-up camera shots of bad teeth. I cringed watching this DVD. Audio quality is good though!



Donald Fagan has always had "vampire" teeth. I don't really care how he looks, it's his music I love, and this DVD is very good.


John


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15897369
> 
> 
> "Two Against Nature" suffers from lots of unfortunate close-up camera shots of bad teeth. I cringed watching this DVD. Audio quality is good though!



Isn't that the one that we were talking about awhile back though, where they're faking the vocals and/or the music?










And they're in a studio with no audience, and it's filtered to look very soft and hazy - might have even been a smoke machine going or something? I'm thinking that maybe the music was pre-recorded, but the vocals might've been live. It's been a long time since I saw it, and it was on PBS during a pledge drive.


If that _is_ the one, then it's not what I'd call a real "concert video". It's more like a big, long music video. It did have fantastic sound, though, and the songs definitely weren't the studio versions. It's worth having if you're a Dan fan, for sure - especially if you've got a good sound system to play it through - it's just not a real concert, or a legitimate live performance.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15898385
> 
> 
> Isn't that the one that we were talking about awhile back though, where they're faking the vocals and/or the music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're in a studio with no audience, and it's filtered to look very soft and hazy - might have even been a smoke machine going or something? I'm thinking that maybe the music was pre-recorded, but the vocals might've been live. It's been a long time since I saw it, and it was on PBS during a pledge drive.
> 
> 
> If that _is_ the one, then it's not what I'd call a real "concert video". It's more like a big, long music video. It did have fantastic sound, though, and the songs definitely weren't the studio versions. It's worth having if you're a Dan fan, for sure - especially if you've got a good sound system to play it through - it's just not a real concert, or a legitimate live performance.



Yes, that's the one that's shown on PBS a lot for pledge drives. And, Yes, that's the one with them in the studio. A few shots in a taxi cab or limo too, where they are interviewed about NY and the meaning of the songs.


Not really concert material.


-t


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15898597
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the one that's shown on PBS a lot for pledge drives. And, Yes, that's the one with them in the studio. A few shots in a taxi cab or limo too, where they are interviewed about NY and the meaning of the songs.
> 
> 
> Not really concert material.
> 
> 
> -t



I still enjoy "live in the studio" if the performance is good. Their guitar player does some nice work on this DVD.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/15896514
> 
> 
> How old is the boot and how's the quality? I would recommend "Two Against Nature", the performance is excellent, and the DTS is very good as well.
> 
> 
> John



Steely Dan live in Charlotte NC 8/12/06


For a boot, quality is very good. Total running time is 115 minutes


Set list.....


Intro


Time out of mind


I got the news


Bodhisattva


Aja


Hey 19


Josie


Deacon blues


Green Earrings


Black Friday


Band Introductions


Show biz kids


Do it again


Don't take me alive


FM


Peg


Kid Charlemagne


My old school


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15898385
> 
> 
> Isn't that the one that we were talking about awhile back though, where they're faking the vocals and/or the music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're in a studio with no audience, and it's filtered to look very soft and hazy - might have even been a smoke machine going or something? I'm thinking that maybe the music was pre-recorded, but the vocals might've been live. It's been a long time since I saw it, and it was on PBS during a pledge drive.
> 
> 
> If that _is_ the one, then it's not what I'd call a real "concert video". It's more like a big, long music video. It did have fantastic sound, though, and the songs definitely weren't the studio versions. It's worth having if you're a Dan fan, for sure - especially if you've got a good sound system to play it through - it's just not a real concert, or a legitimate live performance.




That's the impression I got from reviews.


----------



## graphicguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15899691
> 
> 
> Steely Dan live in Charlotte NC 8/12/06
> 
> 
> For a boot, quality is very good. Total running time is 115 minutes
> 
> 
> Set list.....
> 
> 
> Intro
> 
> 
> Time out of mind
> 
> 
> I got the news
> 
> 
> Bodhisattva
> 
> 
> Aja
> 
> 
> Hey 19
> 
> 
> Josie
> 
> 
> Deacon blues
> 
> 
> Green Earrings
> 
> 
> Black Friday
> 
> 
> Band Introductions
> 
> 
> Show biz kids
> 
> 
> Do it again
> 
> 
> Don't take me alive
> 
> 
> FM
> 
> 
> Peg
> 
> 
> Kid Charlemagne
> 
> 
> My old school



Always curious about these. Mono? Stereo? Quad? 5.1?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *graphicguy* /forum/post/15901027
> 
> 
> Always curious about these. Mono? Stereo? Quad? 5.1?




Boots are almost always stereo. Older ones copied from VHS tapes can be scary items. Newer ones recorded direct to DVD from a good digital TV signals can be very good. A few are even HD 16:9 now.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15899691
> 
> 
> Steely Dan live in Charlotte NC 8/12/06
> 
> 
> For a boot, quality is very good. Total running time is 115 minutes
> 
> 
> Set list.....
> 
> 
> Intro
> 
> 
> Time out of mind
> 
> 
> I got the news
> 
> 
> Bodhisattva
> 
> 
> Aja
> 
> 
> Hey 19
> 
> 
> Josie
> 
> 
> Deacon blues
> 
> 
> Green Earrings
> 
> 
> Black Friday
> 
> 
> Band Introductions
> 
> 
> Show biz kids
> 
> 
> Do it again
> 
> 
> Don't take me alive
> 
> 
> FM
> 
> 
> Peg
> 
> 
> Kid Charlemagne
> 
> 
> My old school




I'll have to get my brother in NY City to see if he can get this one for me, he has a contact there who sells almost all boots that are available.


John


----------



## racineboxer

I've been enjoying several new concert DVD's/blu-rays lately and I'd like to comment on them.


Styx: Caught in the Act - DVD

I don't know if I can give an honest review of this because it makes me laugh so much I forget to pay attention to the details. This has got to be 1978-84 vintage recordings. When you fire up the DVD your greeted by a robot (i.e. Mr Roboto) who looks like a 1985 bowling alley video game. PQ is certainly mediocre by today's standards and I can't even rate the AQ. I like Styx and this is very entertaining IMO.


Joe Satriani - Live - DVD

I bought this off the recommendation of another AVS forum member. AQ/PQ both seem very good but... I hate to say it... to me the music sucks. I can't get into it.


Fleetwood Mac - The Dance - DVD

PQ - mediocre. AQ - fantastic. I love this DVD. Stevie Nicks is incredible, there are a ton of "hits" and again, I love the AQ. I could easily use a couple songs off this as "reference" for AQ.


Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Soundstage - Blu-ray

PQ - awesome. AQ - awesome. Set list - average. I think this was recorded very recently as Tom looks, ahem, pretty old. I wish I could remove 5-7 songs and replace them with my Tom Petty favorites. Overall it's "OK".


Dave Mathews & Tim Reynolds - Live at Radio City - Blu-ray

PQ - reference. AQ - reference. Set list - average. Ugh - just like the Tom Petty review above, this is filled with stuff I've never heard of. That's fine for the die hard fans but for those of us who know the hits from the radio (or whatever) it makes the disc "good" but not "perfect".


Eagles - Farewell Tour Live from Melbourne - DVD

I love this disc. The Eagles have so many great songs and there's 30 songs on this. AQ - excellent. PQ - damn good for DVD. Overall, very good DVD.


Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same - Blu-ray

It's old footage and the PQ is representative of video taken 30 years ago. The AQ is nothing special. But my biggest beef is that there is hardly any Led Zeppelin music on it, half the disc is interviews & news stories. There's two live performances of "hits" (Misty Mountain Hop and The Ocean), and a couple never before released duds. If you're a die hard Led fan, this might be great for you. If you wanted a DVD/Blu-ray of Led performing 15 of their good songs, you'll be HUGELY disappointed.


I have more on the shelf and 4 coming in the mail so hopefully I'll have more soon


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/15905970
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying several new concert DVD's/blu-rays lately and I'd like to comment on them.
> 
> 
> Styx: Caught in the Act - DVD
> 
> I don't know if I can give an honest review of this because it makes me laugh so much I forget to pay attention to the details. This has got to be 1978-84 vintage recordings. When you fire up the DVD your greeted by a robot (i.e. Mr Roboto) who looks like a 1985 bowling alley video game. PQ is certainly mediocre by today's standards and I can't even rate the AQ. I like Styx and this is very entertaining IMO.
> 
> 
> Joe Satriani - Live - DVD
> 
> I bought this off the recommendation of another AVS forum member. AQ/PQ both seem very good but... I hate to say it... to me the music sucks. I can't get into it.
> 
> 
> Fleetwood Mac - The Dance - DVD
> 
> PQ - mediocre. AQ - fantastic. I love this DVD. Stevie Nicks is incredible, there are a ton of "hits" and again, I love the AQ. I could easily use a couple songs off this as "reference" for AQ.
> 
> 
> Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Soundstage - Blu-ray
> 
> PQ - awesome. AQ - awesome. Set list - average. I think this was recorded very recently as Tom looks, ahem, pretty old. I wish I could remove 5-7 songs and replace them with my Tom Petty favorites. Overall it's "OK".
> 
> 
> Dave Mathews & Tim Reynolds - Live at Radio City - Blu-ray
> 
> PQ - reference. AQ - reference. Set list - average. Ugh - just like the Tom Petty review above, this is filled with stuff I've never heard of. That's fine for the die hard fans but for those of us who know the hits from the radio (or whatever) it makes the disc "good" but not "perfect".
> 
> 
> Eagles - Farewell Tour Live from Melbourne - DVD
> 
> I love this disc. The Eagles have so many great songs and there's 30 songs on this. AQ - excellent. PQ - damn good for DVD. Overall, very good DVD.
> 
> 
> Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same - Blu-ray
> 
> It's old footage and the PQ is representative of video taken 30 years ago. The AQ is nothing special. But my biggest beef is that there is hardly any Led Zeppelin music on it, half the disc is interviews & news stories. There's two live performances of "hits" (Misty Mountain Hop and The Ocean), and a couple never before released duds. If you're a die hard Led fan, this might be great for you. If you wanted a DVD/Blu-ray of Led performing 15 of their good songs, you'll be HUGELY disappointed.
> 
> 
> I have more on the shelf and 4 coming in the mail so hopefully I'll have more soon



I'd just caution you that "Tim Reynolds and Dave Matthews" have toured as their on act and not to expect a "Dave Matthews" concert. I have the SD version of this DVD and it's fantastic imo. Both in AQ and PQ.


"The Song Remains the Same" is more a Tour documentary than a concert video and that may explain your disappointment. I think it's a great historical reference for a RnR band.


Sounds like you're having fun though with a ton of concert videos!


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Joe Satriani - Live - DVD
> 
> I bought this off the recommendation of another AVS forum member. AQ/PQ both seem very good but... I hate to say it... to me the music sucks. I can't get into it.



I played it once....










Satriana goes back to Deep Purple.











> Quote:
> Dave Mathews & Tim Reynolds - Live at Radio City - Blu-ray
> 
> PQ - reference. AQ - reference. Set list - average. Ugh - just like the Tom Petty review above, this is filled with stuff I've never heard of. That's fine for the die hard fans but for those of us who know the hits from the radio (or whatever) it makes the disc "good" but not "perfect".



Check out his Central Park DVD.



> Quote:
> Fleetwood Mac - The Dance - DVD
> 
> PQ - mediocre. AQ - fantastic. I love this DVD. Stevie Nicks is incredible, there are a ton of "hits" and again, I love the AQ. I could easily use a couple songs off this as "reference" for AQ.



Back to my roots..... YES!



> Quote:
> Eagles - Farewell Tour Live from Melbourne - DVD
> 
> I love this disc. The Eagles have so many great songs and there's 30 songs on this. AQ - excellent. PQ - damn good for DVD. Overall, very good DVD.



1st disk, they move to slow for me.



> Quote:
> Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same - Blu-ray
> 
> It's old footage and the PQ is representative of video taken 30 years ago. The AQ is nothing special. But my biggest beef is that there is hardly any Led Zeppelin music on it, half the disc is interviews & news stories. There's two live performances of "hits" (Misty Mountain Hop and The Ocean), and a couple never before released duds. If you're a die hard Led fan, this might be great for you. If you wanted a DVD/Blu-ray of Led performing 15 of their good songs, you'll be HUGELY disappointed.



I have this title on HD-DVD. It's still old flim footage. Page was unable to change the orginal flim, that's why a few goodies were added after the show.



> Quote:
> I have more on the shelf and 4 coming in the mail so hopefully I'll have more soon



I reccomend REO Speedwagon - Soundstage!


----------



## vision-master

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permalink/m107YMPWQ2JWT5


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15908675
> 
> 
> I reccomend REO Speedwagon - Soundstage!



I've mentioned it before but I'm gonna add to it again....the more I watch it, the better it gets. Even if JohnR in LA doesnt care for their music, I'm sure he'd appreciate the enthusiasm of the whole band.


I always jump to the "set" of 4 songs in a row, "Time for Me to Fly", "Dont Let Him Go", "Keep on Lovin' You" and "Roll With the Changes". Simply awesome.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15926332
> 
> 
> Even if JohnR in LA doesnt care for their music, I'm sure he'd appreciate the enthusiasm of the whole band.



If you consider only two band members being left from when they were popular "the whole band".


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I thought the "Tuna" album was very strong in its day, one of my re-occurring girlfriends still teases me about when i sent her the song "Time for me to Fly" when she was 17










I will rent it ... but ugh I was disappointed in Styx, so I'm not optimistic about REO


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15926356
> 
> 
> If you consider only two band members being left from when they were popular "the whole band".


*Keep Pushin'* on........


----------



## Artslinger

I liked the the Soundstage REO DVD, and I thought I was going to hate it.


They play a ton of the rocking tunes and few of those whinny ballads. And best of all they ended with "Golden Country" and "Riverside Avenue" two of my fav songs by them.


----------



## Rammitinski

I could only stand them at all before "Tuna" and the live album - before they started making that "girlie music".


I could never stand Cronin's "singing" (or whatever you might call it), but the music wasn't so bad in the early days.


Cronin's a bit too much of a certified fruitcake for me. He's supposed to be sort of a not-so-nice Prima Donna, too, from some stories I've heard.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea bands like REO are best in small doses, like 1 or 2 songs


----------



## Artslinger

March is going to be a good month...



Rory Gallagher - Live In Cork (DVD)

March 17, 2009


Nickelback: Live from Sturgis (DVD)

March 10, 2009


Jeff Beck - Live At Ronnie Scott's (DVD)

March 31, 2009


----------



## Rammitinski

When was that Rory Gallagher concert recorded? (Obviously not recently.)


Any track listings?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15926430
> 
> 
> I thought the "Tuna" album was very strong in its day, one of my re-occurring girlfriends still teases me about when i sent her the song "Time for me to Fly" when she was 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will rent it ... but ugh I was disappointed in Styx, so I'm not optimistic about REO



Ha! You'll love this then...

STYX and REO on tour this year with 38 Special as special guests.

Got email on this from a concert venue just today...


-t


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15929301
> 
> 
> Cronin's a bit too much of a certified fruitcake for me.



Did he try to hit on you? I'll let his wife and kids know....they cant stand it when he does this.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/15926430
> 
> 
> I will rent it ... but ugh I was disappointed in Styx, so I'm not optimistic about REO



It's all good John....you'll be very impressed by their performance. If not, there's these _sweet_ young things that Soundstage put right up front.


----------



## sdmfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/15905970
> 
> 
> Joe Satriani - Live - DVD
> 
> I bought this off the recommendation of another AVS forum member. AQ/PQ both seem very good but... I hate to say it... to me the music sucks. I can't get into it.



I have that as well (actually everything Satch has done. it helps if your big into guitar. Then you will appreciate it a lot more. However, his best dvd is "live in San Francisco" ...any of the G3 DvD's are pretty decent. Pretty lifelike when you crank it up in your home theater. Just my .02


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/15933519
> 
> 
> Did he try to hit on you? I'll let his wife and kids know....they cant stand it when he does this.



Fruitcake - definition: A crazy or an eccentric person; nut.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15930483
> 
> 
> Rory Gallagher - Live In Cork (DVD)
> 
> March 17, 2009





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15931553
> 
> 
> When was that Rory Gallagher concert recorded? (Obviously not recently.)
> 
> 
> Any track listings?



Is the following, right?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rory-Gallagh.../dp/B000EU1KPU


----------



## teknoguy

Watched Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - "Live at the Olympic" last night.

Concert released in 2003 in support of "The Last DJ" album.

The PQ while in widescreen mode isn't as good as say the "Soundstage" DVD but the set list is a lot better imo...Where Soundstage tended towards more blues influence tunes, this DVD is straight ahead RnR and the band tears it up on stage. AQ was good to my ears. You have a choice between 2.0 Stereo, 5.1 Dolby and 5.1 DTS. I listened to the DTS mix and liked it.


I'll watch this again soon. I didn't like the Soundstage disc as much as this one.


-t


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15934568
> 
> 
> Fruitcake - definition: A crazy or an eccentric person; nut.



Yea, ok.







Too much of a nut for you to enjoy his singing.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/15929301
> 
> 
> I could only stand them at all before "Tuna" and the live album - before they started making that "girlie music".
> 
> 
> I could never stand Cronin's "singing" (or whatever you might call it), but the music wasn't so bad in the early days.
> 
> 
> Cronin's a bit too much of a certified fruitcake for me. He's supposed to be sort of a not-so-nice Prima Donna, too, from some stories I've heard.



Like who really cares.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15930483
> 
> 
> March is going to be a good month...
> 
> 
> 
> Rory Gallagher - Live In Cork (DVD)
> 
> March 17, 2009
> 
> 
> Nickelback: Live from Sturgis (DVD)
> 
> March 10, 2009
> 
> 
> Jeff Beck - Live At Ronnie Scott's (DVD)
> 
> March 31, 2009



I thought Nickelback: Live from Sturgis was released Dec 2008?


Also, I heard parts have been censored too?


Is it really only a 60 min gig?


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15944482
> 
> 
> I thought Nickelback: Live from Sturgis was released Dec 2008?
> 
> 
> Also, I heard parts have been censored too?
> 
> 
> Is it really only a 60 min gig?



It was released as a Walmart exclusive in Dec 08.....12 song set.

Officially released online Mar 10 according to Amazon.


----------



## teknoguy

"Zappa plays Zappa"


Wow! What a great performance. I've only watched the 1st disc and I'm really impressed with the musicianship. PQ and AQ are very good.


This is going to be one of my favorite concert performances.


-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/15934926
> 
> 
> Is the following, right?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rory-Gallagh.../dp/B000EU1KPU



Its a re-release of that concert, not sure but it may have been remastered with new extra content added.


----------



## Artslinger

Release Date: April 28, 2009










http://ashesofamericanmovie.com/video/trailer/ 


The DVD is produced and directed by Christopher Green & Brendan Canty (Fugazi) with the set list being culled from 5 stops on the bands 2008 tour: Cain's Ballroom in Tulsa, Tipitina's in New Orleans, Mobile Civic Center in Mobile, The Ryman Auditorium in Nashville, and the 9:30 club in Washington DC. The DVD will give fans a chance not only to view the band in their own homes for the first time on an official live release it will also give them a glimpse into the bands road life. Interviews will be conducted with band members on the tour bus, backstage, and in the cities the band is performing in.


The track list for the DVD will feature songs from five of Wilco's six albums with AM their first album being the lone release without any representation on the DVD. The set list is as follows:


1 Ashes of American Flags

2 Side with the Seeds

3 Handshake Drugs

4 The Late Greats

5 Kingpin

6 Wishful Thinking

7 Impossible Germany

8 Via Chicago

9 A Shot in the Arm

10 Monday

11 You Are My Face

12 Heavy Metal Drummer

13 War on War


----------



## sdmfer

I know I mentioned this before, but "Neil Young - Silver and Gold".


Go buy it or get it whichever way, watch it loud a few times (soft music, slower acoustical music but the quality is MINT)....then come back and say THANKS A LOT SDMFER, GREAT RECOMMENDATION!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/15950869
> 
> 
> Release Date: April 28, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ashesofamericanmovie.com/video/trailer/
> 
> 
> The DVD is produced and directed by Christopher Green & Brendan Canty (Fugazi) with the set list being culled from 5 stops on the bands 2008 tour: Cain's Ballroom in Tulsa, Tipitina's in New Orleans, Mobile Civic Center in Mobile, The Ryman Auditorium in Nashville, and the 9:30 club in Washington DC. The DVD will give fans a chance not only to view the band in their own homes for the first time on an official live release it will also give them a glimpse into the bands road life. Interviews will be conducted with band members on the tour bus, backstage, and in the cities the band is performing in.
> 
> 
> The track list for the DVD will feature songs from five of Wilco's six albums with AM their first album being the lone release without any representation on the DVD. The set list is as follows:
> 
> 
> 1 Ashes of American Flags
> 
> 2 Side with the Seeds
> 
> 3 Handshake Drugs
> 
> 4 The Late Greats
> 
> 5 Kingpin
> 
> 6 Wishful Thinking
> 
> 7 Impossible Germany
> 
> 8 Via Chicago
> 
> 9 A Shot in the Arm
> 
> 10 Monday
> 
> 11 You Are My Face
> 
> 12 Heavy Metal Drummer
> 
> 13 War on War



Do 'they' breakup the concert with interviews between songs?


If so,,,,,,,,,well forget it!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15947687
> 
> 
> "Zappa plays Zappa"
> 
> 
> Wow! What a great performance. I've only watched the 1st disc and I'm really impressed with the musicianship. PQ and AQ are very good.
> 
> 
> This is going to be one of my favorite concert performances.
> 
> 
> -t




But it's not Frank.


----------



## LRonHoover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15954008
> 
> 
> But it's not Frank.



It's definitely not Frank, but it's definitely awesome.

Video quality is pretty good.

On the audio side I think the 5.1 is total rubbish.

The 2 channel PCM is outstanding.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15954008
> 
> 
> But it's not Frank.



No, it's Dweezil. But who else do you know who's playing Frank's music?

-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15953999
> 
> 
> Do 'they' breakup the concert with interviews between songs?
> 
> 
> If so,,,,,,,,,well forget it!



I have no idea, but most concert dvds have an option to play only the songs.


BTW that is a trailer and many trailer are produced with cuts of songs and other material.


----------



## JMartinko

Anyone here buy or know about the new Phish DVD out today (The Clifford Ball (7 DVD)? I may be up for that many DVD's of them playing music, but I have also seen it listed as containing a Documentary. 6 or 7 discs of documentary is way more than I care to watch. Does anyone know how much of this is music from the show and is not interrupted by interviews? I have seen it at BB for $50 and for $90 at Am. but that is a lot of coin if it is not for some uninterrupted music.


Any reviews?


----------



## racineboxer

I reeled in a few more DVD's this weekend:


Guns N Roses live from Tokyo (1992): First off, I see why so many people say that GNR isn't good live, Axle Rose just isn't a good live signer. AQ & PQ were average or below average. Overall, not recommended.


Kiss - Kissology Vol 3 1992-2000: I bought this one because it states that the '92 show was where the Kiss Alive III alive came from. Well the concert performance isn't nearly as good as the CD. The vocals were really undershot for most of this show and they must have boosted them when putting the CD together. This is basically a boxed set and some of the other shows had much better SQ. However, the 4 CD set has them performing basically the same songs over and over. The Kiss unplugged section was pretty cool and original. Disc 4 has 1973 "collectors edition" video of a concert. This is truly "collectors edition" because there is absolutely zero professionalism to it. It appears to be a basement party, or a small dark bar/venue where the recording was done by a guy holding a cheap videocamera in the back row. If you're die hard Kiss, it's pretty cool. Overall I give the DVD a grade of: C.


Norah Jones & the Handsome Band (2004): I really liked this DVD. Norah is awesome live, the band and the PQ/AQ were also excellent. The set list was pretty good. I give it a solid A-/B+.


Alice in Chains unplugged (1996): Everything about this DVD is top notch. AQ is "reference" material IMO. PQ is very good as it's a small well light stage and the camera's are plenty close. The set list is very good. This is well deserving of an A IMO.


----------



## LRonHoover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/15959936
> 
> 
> Anyone here buy or know about the new Phish DVD out today (The Clifford Ball (7 DVD)? I may be up for that many DVD's of them playing music, but I have also seen it listed as containing a Documentary. 6 or 7 discs of documentary is way more than I care to watch. Does anyone know how much of this is music from the show and is not interrupted by interviews? I have seen it at BB for $50 and for $90 at Am. but that is a lot of coin if it is not for some uninterrupted music.
> 
> 
> Any reviews?



The first six dvds cover the six sets of music played over the two nights. Disc seven is the extras.

My local music shop was sold out yesterday, so I've yet to see it.

Having listened to tapes of this event on many occasions over the last twelve or so years, I think it is great Phish.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LRonHoover* /forum/post/15968460
> 
> 
> The first six dvds cover the six sets of music played over the two nights. Disc seven is the extras.
> 
> My local music shop was sold out yesterday, so I've yet to see it.
> 
> Having listened to tapes of this event on many occasions over the last twelve or so years, I think it is great Phish.



Thanks, if six out of seven are music with only one disc of extras it should be well worth the money. I doubt it is still in stores here either, I will likely order it online unless I get lucky at BB.


----------



## SoCal71RS

I bought and watched the Gary Moore Live at Montreux 1990. Some really great playing. The three songs with Albert Collins kinda slowed things down a bit. The guy looked stoned out of his mind.

I really enjoyed the set, the guy can just bent the hell out of notes.

The bonus three songs from 1999 all sucked. IMO


I'm really look forward to picking up the above mentioned Rory Gallager video.


----------



## gyver65





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15899691
> 
> 
> Steely Dan live in Charlotte NC 8/12/06
> 
> 
> For a boot, quality is very good. Total running time is 115 minutes



Wow! I was at this show on the first row. Michael Mcdonald played also. I will have to check it out. Does anyone recommend a good place to buy?


----------



## ROSSO Z

FWIW,


Just bought a Joe Cocker Concert DVD that was done in Germany. The VQ is OK. The AQ is in DTS, so it could have been good, but whoever mixed it must have forgotten that we buy these things to hear the singer, not the piano and organ. With a few exceptions, his voice is drowned out by the instruments. Too bad.


Are there any settings that might correct some of this?










Also just got an ELO DVD just to get "Don't Let Me Down". To my surprise the whole DVD is great and very good VQ and AQ (DTS). The babes are outstanding. There's something sexy about a beautiful babe cellist playing rock and roll. They close with a great version of "Roll Over Beethoven".


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Just bought a Joe Cocker Concert DVD that was done in Germany. The VQ is OK. The AQ is in DTS, so it could have been good, but whoever mixed it must have forgotten that we buy these things to hear the singer, not the piano and organ. With a few exceptions, his voice is drowned out by the instruments. Too bad.
> 
> 
> Are there any settings that might correct some of this?



Try two channel mix?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/15984156
> 
> 
> FWIW,
> 
> 
> Just bought a Joe Cocker Concert DVD that was done in Germany. The VQ is OK. The AQ is in DTS, so it could have been good, but whoever mixed it must have forgotten that we buy these things to hear the singer, not the piano and organ. With a few exceptions, his voice is drowned out by the instruments. Too bad.
> 
> 
> Are there any settings that might correct some of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just got an ELO DVD just to get "Don't Let Me Down". To my surprise the whole DVD is great and very good VQ and AQ (DTS). The babes are outstanding. There's something sexy about a beautiful babe cellist playing rock and roll. They close with a great version of "Roll Over Beethoven".



Is that ELO concert the "Zoom" DVD?


-t


----------



## Quickster2

Anyone have any experaience dealing with these folks? Came up on them searching for Steely Dan Live in Charlotte. They have lots of titles for sale.


Thanks


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/15985741
> 
> 
> Is that ELO concert the "Zoom" DVD?
> 
> 
> -t



Sure sounds like it.....and Rosie Vela, yowza.


----------



## Murrayb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/15873482
> 
> 
> This K.D. Lang DVD even hasn't been released yet.



It has now been released. Can only assume the person who posted prior its release was clarvoyent as he was right with his comments. The sound and picture quality on the BR version is top-notch. KD has a fantastic voice.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/15990204
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experaience dealing with these folks? Came up on them searching for Steely Dan Live in Charlotte. They have lots of titles for sale.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yeah, if your not happy with it, email them and they will take care of things for ya. Beware, many titles are NOT very good quality due to being copies from old VHS tapes. Stay with newer titles and remember, they are boots.


----------



## ROSSO Z

teknoguy,


Yes, the ELO DVD is the ZOOM disk. A great production..


----------



## ROSSO Z

vision-master,


Thanks!


RE the Joe Cocker Across from Midnight Tour DVD...


I selected the 2 channel version and then had to put my 5308 in Pure Direct mode. It sounds much better.


Why? Did they just mess up the mix or what?


----------



## vision-master

Just bc you have the option of 5.1 or DTS dosen't always mean it will sound better.


----------



## vision-master

I figured I'd try some Elton John and picked up 60.


I coudn't watch it. It's just to.............. You know.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil












Yep, it is an old release, btw very old, only DD 2.0, but I only could watch this title yesterday. Then anyways, If you like the such Smooth Jazz, take it, because those guys are fantastics.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16000675
> 
> 
> I figured I'd try some Elton John and picked up 60.
> 
> 
> I coudn't watch it. It's just to.............. You know.



What is wrong with Elton's 60? I have the Blu Ray copie, and the PQ and AQ is outstanding.... good background music when entertaining with other couples


----------



## vision-master

I don't agree with his agenda.


No need to watch male hard bodies on the big screen


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16000675
> 
> 
> I figured I'd try some Elton John and picked up 60.
> 
> 
> I coudn't watch it. It's just to.............. You know.



You're kidding... right? After all this *IS* Elton John.









_Man up!_ Your parents and/or grandparents were able to watch Liberace and survive the experience. You can too.










It's a great concert that should be seen by any fan of his music.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/16001744
> 
> 
> You're kidding... right? After all this *IS* Elton John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Man up!_ Your parents and/or grandparents were able to watch Liberace and survive the experience. You can too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great concert that should be seen by any fan of his music.



I know, he's got some great songs. I was just bugged thinking about 'left is right and right is wrong'. That earring kept bugging me.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/16001744
> 
> 
> you're kidding... Right? After all this *is* elton john.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _man up!_ your parents and/or grandparents were able to watch liberace and survive the experience. You can too. :d
> 
> 
> it's a great concert that should be seen by any fan of his music.



:d


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/16001744
> 
> _Man up!_ Your parents and/or grandparents were able to watch Liberace and survive the experience. You can too.



Yeah, but Liberace didn't have male hard bodies on stage during his act. Just at home cleaning his pool.


----------



## htomei22

^^^


Thanks for giving me a much needed laugh today!! m


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16003000
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Liberace didn't have male hard bodies on stage during his act. Just at home cleaning his pool.



True, but with the jewels, capes, furs and candelabras, I think Liberace was the biggest, most outlandish queen in show business.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/16004781
> 
> 
> True, but with the jewels, capes, furs and candelabras, I think Liberace was the biggest, most outlandish queen in show business.



I guess you haven't seen Little Richard. Liberace was flamboyant, Little Richard was outlandish.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/16004851
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't seen Little Richard. Liberace was flamboyant, Little Richard was outlandish.



Little Richard got Rn'R started. Not Liberace.


The Elton John concert is very good though.


-t


----------



## vision-master

I hear this concert is censored?


Sturgis (Buffalo Chip) censored? WTF!


Blah, blah blah.


----------



## vision-master












> Quote:
> Paul McCartney has set a new world record after selling out all 4,000 seats for his upcoming gig at Las Vegas' Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in seven seconds.
> 
> 
> Tickets for the Paul's April 19th concert at the resort's The New Joint venue went on sale on February 14th, and the stats show that the tickets sold at a rate of nearly 600 seats a second.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16024591





> Quote:
> Paul McCartney has set a new world record after selling out all 4,000 seats for his upcoming gig at Las Vegas’ Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in seven seconds.
> 
> 
> Tickets for the Paul’s April 19th concert at the resort’s The New Joint venue went on sale on February 14th, and the stats show that the tickets sold at a rate of nearly 600 seats a second.



Seven seconds. Yup, last time I bought tickets online, it took me only 7 seconds.


Select the number of tickets

Click on Find Tickets (wait for screen refresh)

Type in the 2 word reCAPTCHA code (assuming you can read it)

Click on Continue

Wait for your seats to appear

Check out.


Seven seconds


Yup -










I wonder how many McCartney fans are in that 4000?


I've pretty much given up on trying to buy tickets to concerts by popular artists. Online tickets sales are sad joke, and the joke is on us.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/16025039
> 
> 
> Seven seconds. Yup, last time I bought tickets online, it took me only 7 seconds.
> 
> 
> Select the number of tickets
> 
> Click on Find Tickets (wait for screen refresh)
> 
> Type in the 2 word reCAPTCHA code (assuming you can read it)
> 
> Click on Continue
> 
> Wait for your seats to appear
> 
> Check out.
> 
> 
> Seven seconds
> 
> 
> Yup -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many McCartney fans are in that 4000?
> 
> 
> I've pretty much given up on trying to buy tickets to concerts by popular artists. Online tickets sales are sad joke, and the joke is on us.



You are exactly right.










Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16026279
> 
> 
> You are exactly right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed




Not only that, I hate being so controled at these concerts. At one concert during break, I tried going to floor level to get a drink of water, nope. Floor ppl can go at will but not others. I swear, never again. Give me an outdoor concert that I can wander at will.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/16025039
> 
> 
> Seven seconds. Yup, last time I bought tickets online, it took me only 7 seconds.
> 
> 
> Select the number of tickets
> 
> Click on Find Tickets (wait for screen refresh)
> 
> Type in the 2 word reCAPTCHA code (assuming you can read it)
> 
> Click on Continue
> 
> Wait for your seats to appear
> 
> Check out.
> 
> 
> Seven seconds
> 
> 
> Yup -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many McCartney fans are in that 4000?
> 
> 
> I've pretty much given up on trying to buy tickets to concerts by popular artists. Online tickets sales are sad joke, and the joke is on us.



Excerpt from the Post-Standard:

"The astonishing demand for the Macca love-in which will inaugurate The New Joint is evidenced too by sky-high prices getting asked by scalpers - the respected fansite Beatles Examiner reports one pair of top-line seats are on sale at $9,999."


And some boozed-up bozo wanting to impress his girlfriend will pay for them. And he'll be screaming for "Yesterday" all night long...


No way in Pepperland could they sell that many tickets in 7 seconds.


-t


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16030105
> 
> 
> No way in Pepperland could they sell that many tickets in 7 seconds.
> 
> 
> -t



Here are some quotes from the Ticketmaster page where you enter the codes:



> Quote:
> You do not have permission to access this website
> 
> if you are using an automated program.



Yeah, a bot can read that and think, damn, I guess I'll abort.


> Quote:
> Automated programs known as "Bots" cannot read distorted text as well as humans. The Security Check helps prevent automated programs from blocking other customers from getting tickets.



They're so full of *^)%.


----------



## Yosh70

My wife and I recently went to see The Eagles in Saskatoon and when tickets 1st went on sale, both Tuesday and Wednesday shows were sold out in 11 minutes.


They decided to hold another concert on the previous Sunday but only about 10,000 seats were sold for that. Both other shows were sold out (13,000 +)


Back on topic, I recently purchased a Panasonic BD player and picked up Heart:Alive in Seattle as well. Wow. PQ was obviously sharper and more defined than the SD version but the audio (DTS HD-MA) was unbelievable. Nancy Wilson's guitar was right in front of me and the vocals were incredible. I hope more concerts are released in BD.


Then I get to buy them all over again.


----------



## teknoguy

Watched PF- Pulse, for the 1st time in a while. Really great concert!

Just wish it was in widescreen!!!!!


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16047343
> 
> 
> Watched PF- Pulse, for the 1st time in a while. Really great concert!
> 
> Just wish it was in widescreen!!!!!
> 
> 
> -t



Yeah, I gave away my VHS version. The 'newer' remastered dvd of Pulse is worth owning. I like the audio selections and the picture has been cleaned up to look pretty nice now.







But no widescreen.










Tonight revist 'In The Fleash'.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16047343
> 
> 
> Watched PF- Pulse, for the 1st time in a while. Really great concert!
> 
> Just wish it was in widescreen!!!!!
> 
> 
> -t



And of course...Blu Ray


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/16049004
> 
> 
> And of course...Blu Ray



I don't think it's on Blu Ray and even if it is, I hardly think it would be any improvement over SD.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16049225
> 
> 
> I don't think it's on Blu Ray and even if it is, I hardly think it would be any improvement over SD.



Video no improvement...Lossless audio could be better.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/16049323
> 
> 
> Video no improvement...Lossless audio could be better.



But lossless audio can't help if they use the same audio mix which is not that good.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

Uncensored version!


Nickelback Live Sturgis..........










VQ = 10

AQ = 10+ (best I've ever heard)

Concert = 10

Tits = 10


----------



## 5o9

^ That is the strongest recomendation ever


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/16053914
> 
> 
> ^ That is the strongest recomendation ever



Elton John gets more responce here that Nickelback. WTF?


----------



## 5o9

^ IMO it is the type of ppl that frequent HT boards. Not ghey but anal


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16061330
> 
> 
> Elton John gets more responce here that Nickelback. WTF?



Further, I commented on Rush's Snakes and Arrow DVD and I don't think anyone else said anything more.










Ed


----------



## mahdlokg

LMAO.....oops does that qualify as an anal reference.

























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/16061773
> 
> 
> ^ IMO it is the type of ppl that frequent HT boards. Not ghey but anal


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16061844
> 
> 
> Further, I commented on Rush's Snakes and Arrow DVD and I don't think anyone else said anything more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Dang, maybe the best concert dvd released in 08.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16061894
> 
> 
> Dang, maybe the best concert dvd released in 08.



Nope....









Steve Miller Band - Live From Chicago

or

David Gilmour - Live In Gdansk

or

Rolling Stones - Shine a Light


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16062117
> 
> 
> Nope....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Miller Band - Live From Chicago
> 
> or
> 
> David Gilmour - Live In Gdansk
> 
> or
> 
> Rolling Stones - Shine a Light
> 
> 
> -t



You must be older than me...


Moody Blues - Live at the Greek Theatre.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16061844
> 
> 
> Further, I commented on Rush's Snakes and Arrow DVD and I don't think anyone else said anything more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



No worries. I read your comment on the Rush disk and ordered it right away.










Cary


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16063264
> 
> 
> You must be older than me...
> 
> 
> Moody Blues - Live at the Greek Theatre.



Kids!










-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16061894
> 
> 
> Dang, maybe the best concert dvd released in 08.



ZZ Top Live From Texas (stereo)


----------



## gyver65

I picked up Stevie Wonder's "Live at Last" on blu-ray last week at Best Buy for $16.99. It is a great concert with very good pq. Although I have a huge collection of standard concert dvds I only have a few blu-ray concerts and this is one of my favorites.


----------



## vision-master

I still can't stomach Elton John on DVD.


----------



## vision-master

This title will be released on March 24, 2009








http://motley.com/news/


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16069185
> 
> 
> I still can't stomach Elton John on DVD.



Is that a pun towards "His Pudginess"?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16070455
> 
> 
> Is that a pun towards "His Pudginess"?



There's always Michael Jackson.


















Do some here think he's great?


----------



## SDsteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16077054



He should get some sun.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDsteve* /forum/post/16077536
> 
> 
> He should get some sun.



But...but...people with _impetigo_ have to stay out of the sun.










(God, what a skullface.)


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16069185
> 
> 
> I still can't stomach Elton John on DVD.



I've heard his music too much, its great music the first 300 times you hear it ....



I really like Elton's and Eminem's performance of Stan, at the Grammys around 2006...


----------



## ROSSO Z

RE: Sir Paul concert in Las Vegas.


I just paid an outrageous amount (nowhere near $9K) for two balcony tickets, but this is the last thing on a list of concerts I wanted to see before I die. I'm from the Beattles era, but never saw them live. At least I get to see Paul.


Yes, I want to hear "Yesterday".


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/16086160
> 
> 
> RE: Sir Paul concert in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> I just paid an outrageous amount (nowhere near $9K) for two balcony tickets, but this is the last thing on a list of concerts I wanted to see before I die. I'm from the Beattles era, but never saw them live. At least I get to see Paul.
> 
> 
> Yes, I want to hear "Yesterday".



12 bucks shipped........









July 20th 2008









Running time is 185 minutes, and quality is 10/10


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

From what I have seen of Paul on DVD, he is very good live! He rocks out the songs relatively faithfully, but with a live *edge* to it, with the instruments often coming to the forground of the presentation, just the way i like my concerts


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16086682
> 
> 
> From what I have seen of Paul on DVD, he is very good live! He rocks out the songs relatively faithfully, but with a live *edge* to it, with the instruments often coming to the forground of the presentation, just the way i like my concerts



The boot hasn't shown up yet. I was hopeful a nice package would be in my mail box today.....


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16087256
> 
> 
> The boot hasn't shown up yet. I was hopeful a nice package would be in my mail box today.....



I just bought Steely Dan live in Charlotte. It was "rated" 10/10 same as the Paul McCartney. My first experience with boot DVD's but I can say no way is it a 10. If this is the quality than I will never buy another boot disc. My $12 was wasted. Will sell cheap and $3 shipping for anyone interested. PM me.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/16091311
> 
> 
> I just bought Steely Dan live in Charlotte. It was "rated" 10/10 same as the Paul McCartney. My first experience with boot DVD's but I can say no way is it a 10. If this is the quality than I will never buy another boot disc. My $12 was wasted. Will sell cheap and $3 shipping for anyone interested. PM me.



It's a great performace. And yes, for a boot it's a 10. What's the problem, It's live unedited concert footage? I watched mine about 10 times already.




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Quickster2
> 
> Anyone have any experaience dealing with these folks? Came up on them searching for Steely Dan Live in Charlotte. They have lots of titles for sale.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Yeah, if your not happy with it, email them and they will take care of things for ya. Beware, many titles are NOT very good quality due to being copies from old VHS tapes. Stay with newer titles and remember, they are boots.



You were warned!


----------



## Distorted

Aren't boots and the like a _verboten_ subject on this board?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Distorted* /forum/post/16092843
> 
> 
> Aren't boots and the like a _verboten_ subject on this board?




I'm sure they will be pretty soon.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16086489
> 
> 
> 12 bucks shipped........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 20th 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running time is 185 minutes, and quality is 10/10



If you've seen PM in Red Square, how would you compare this DVD; especially AQ?


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16094595
> 
> 
> If you've seen PM in Red Square, how would you compare this DVD; especially AQ?
> 
> 
> Ed



Ain't showed up yet.


----------



## Yosh70

I just picked up my 1st Blu-Ray concert, Stevie Wonder: Live at Last.


Never seen him live or in concert, hope its good. I do enjoy his music.


At least I'm pretty sure I shouldn't be disappointed in the PQ and AQ.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16095638
> 
> 
> I just picked up my 1st Blu-Ray concert, Stevie Wonder: Live at Last.
> 
> 
> Never seen him live or in concert, hope its good. I do enjoy his music.
> 
> 
> At least I'm pretty sure I shouldn't be disappointed in the PQ and AQ.



So, this was a blind buy?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16095638
> 
> 
> I just picked up my 1st Blu-Ray concert, Stevie Wonder: Live at Last.
> 
> 
> Never seen him live or in concert, hope its good. I do enjoy his music.
> 
> 
> At least I'm pretty sure I shouldn't be disappointed in the PQ and AQ.




But, it's the performace that counts. This is what moves ya.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16095638
> 
> 
> At least I'm pretty sure I shouldn't be disappointed in the PQ and AQ.



I don't know why you'd conclude this. In fact I'd expect at least mediocre AQ since that is the norm. Don't confuse the potential for excellent PQ and AQ on BD with what a particular disk contains.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

Just bc a title is out on Blu Ray doesn't mean it's superior over SD.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16098057
> 
> 
> I don't know why you'd conclude this. In fact I'd expect at least mediocre AQ since that is the norm. Don't confuse the potential for excellent PQ and AQ on BD with what a particular disk contains.
> 
> 
> Ed





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16098513
> 
> 
> Just bc a title is out on Blu Ray doesn't mean it's superior over SD.



Are both your opinions based on fact? (you have a Blu-Ray setup?)


I purchased Heart:Alive in Seattle in BD and couldnt believe the PQ and AQ improvement. (I have both)


I watched the SW concert this afternoon and was very impressed with the PQ and altho I cant compare the AQ with a SD version, I'm pretty certain a lossless codec like DTS-HD-MA will overcome a compressed DD, DTS etc. version any day of the week.


----------



## Artslinger

Bad AQ and PQ is bad nomatter if it is Bluray or Standard DVD.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16102766
> 
> 
> Bad AQ and PQ is bad nomatter if it is Bluray or Standard DVD.



Besides 480p is fine for me.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16102905
> 
> 
> Besides 480p is fine for me.



If you think 480P and a lossy codec like DD is fine, then I guess you'll never see what a concert filmed in HD 1080P looks like or hear what a 24mbit/s bitrate lossless audiotrack sounds like.


You guys can cling onto SD DVD but really, its time to move forward.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16105477
> 
> 
> You guys can cling onto SD DVD but really, its time to move forward.



Not everybody wants the latest and greatest. I like watching my Alfred Hitchcock movies, the early seasons of 24, Abbott and Costello movies, and The Three Stooges. None of those are on Blu-ray, so DVD is here to stay in my house.


----------



## Tulpa

Besides the dearth of desirable content available on Blu-Ray (some of us actually do care about the concert/film and don't just sit in front of the screen and drool over the increased resolution), the argument is that Blu-Ray doesn't necessarily guarantee a better experience.


Sure, on paper, it has the potential be better, but a thousand things can go wrong in the mastering that doesn't result in a better product. It's totally a disc by disc basis.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/16105579
> 
> 
> Not everybody wants the latest and greatest. I like watching my Alfred Hitchcock movies, the early seasons of 24, Abbott and Costello movies, and The Three Stooges. None of those are on Blu-ray, so DVD is here to stay in my house.



This is the concert section of the forum. Audio is a huge factor when viewing a DVD concert with PQ right behind that. Blu-ray surpasses SD by a huge margin on both those aspects and that to me, was enough to warrant a BD player addition.


And just FYI, BD players _can_ play DVD's.....its not like you have to get rid of your collection.







And I still have my trusty RP82.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/16105579
> 
> 
> I like watching....The Three Stooges.



I really doubt if those latest, remastered sets of theirs could even be made to look any better - so what good reason is there to waste money on yet another, newer set?


With a good DVD player or display with excellent upscaling, what more could you ever really need?


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/16105802
> 
> 
> Besides the dearth of desirable content available on Blu-Ray (some of us actually do care about the concert/film and don't just sit in front of the screen and drool over the increased resolution), the argument is that Blu-Ray doesn't necessarily guarantee a better experience.
> 
> 
> Sure, on paper, it has the potential be better, but a thousand things can go wrong in the mastering that doesn't result in a better product. It's totally a disc by disc basis.



Can I ask, do you even have a BD setup? Its seems that people want to argue that Blu-Ray is no guarantee that a concert will be a better viewing/listening experience when they dont even own a player.


No, there is not a lot to choose from for BD concerts, but from the ones I've seen, I can tell you that yes, your SD DVD player is obsolete. Blu-Ray just makes the experience that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16106084
> 
> 
> Can I ask, do you even have a BD setup? Its seems that people want to argue that Blu-Ray is no guarantee that a concert will be a better viewing/listening experience when they dont even own a player.



Can I ask, do you bother to read the posts? No one is saying Blu-Ray automatically results in a disappointment, but it doesn't guarantee success, either. If the source material is crappy Blu-Ray won't make it better. In fact, it'll probably highlight the flaws.


And yes, I do own a Blu-Ray player (although not on the main setup in my sig, it's on a different TV.) Yes, a properly mastered Blu-Ray can be better than the equivalent SD disc. But not all of them are properly mastered. There's a lot of crap out there.


Art said it best:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16102766
> 
> 
> Bad AQ and PQ is bad nomatter if it is Bluray or Standard DVD.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16105477
> 
> 
> If you think 480P and a lossy codec like DD is fine, then I guess you'll never see what a concert filmed in HD 1080P looks like or hear what a 24mbit/s bitrate lossless audiotrack sounds like.
> 
> 
> You guys can cling onto SD DVD but really, its time to move forward.



If only all the really cool stuff was available like this. I mean, this tech hasn't been around taht long. I think the best (current) early stuff is from around year 2000 - aka 'In the Flesh'. Before that about everything is 1:33.


FYI: I just got Paul McCartney - live in Quebec city and loaded it in my computer (running thu a 37' lcd monitor). It looks and sounds pretty good so far, besides it's filmed with 36 songs (the entire concert). I''ll report back after playing it thu the big screen. Yeah, it's a boot. :smile:


Also, after trying lot's of setups, for those that use headphones, connect em thru an *old dolby analog* receiver. Nothing sounds better.........


----------



## jsf0656

i just bought the INXS live baby live on amazon. it has great reviews. anyone have it?


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsf0656* /forum/post/16106652
> 
> 
> i just bought the INXS live baby live on amazon. it has great reviews. anyone have it?



I used to own it on laser-disc. It's an utterly fantastic performance!


----------



## jsf0656

great! i've really enjoyed my DVD's, alot of them based off reccomendations from amazon and this forum.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16106042
> 
> 
> I really doubt if those latest, remastered sets of theirs could even be made to look any better - so what good reason is there to waste money on yet another, newer set?
> 
> 
> With a good DVD player or display with excellent upscaling, what more could you ever really need?



Many people here are going to disagree with you there because the three stooges were filmed and film has higher resolution than 1080p.


----------



## vision-master

A little change up in the routine.......


----------



## jsf0656

just noticed this new release on amazon from soundstage.....


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsf0656* /forum/post/16108634
> 
> 
> just noticed this new release on amazon from soundstage.....



You mean "Mick Jones and his band play Foreigner"?


----------



## jsf0656




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16109814
> 
> 
> You mean "Mick Jones and his band play Foreigner"?



the PBS show was pretty good to me.


----------



## Quickster2

I just sold one of her's (Brightman) on e-bay. Heard great things but not my cup of tea, less impressed with the audio. Jewel BD disc same IMO.


----------



## Artslinger

Has anyone found out the details on Iron Maiden - Flight 666.


Release April 21st.


http://www.youtube.com/flight666movie 


http://www.ironmaiden.com/


----------



## Artslinger

Picked this up last week and give it a Thumbsup.


A rocking good time nice horn section great backup singers. Good crisp video and excellent audio, 5.1 audio can't get much better then this. No Jimmy Vaughan, but the newest guitar player is as good or better then Jimmy.



The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Invitation Only


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16118893
> 
> 
> Picked this up last week and give it a Thumbsup.
> 
> 
> A rocking good time nice horn section great backup singers. Good crisp video and excellent audio, 5.1 audio can't get much better then this. No Jimmy Vaughan, but the newest guitar player is as good or better then Jimmy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Invitation Only



Widescreen?

How long is the concert?

Small venue?

Do they play tight?

Vocals in pitch?


FYI: Sir Paul has lost his voice..........


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/16115762
> 
> 
> I just sold one of her's (Brightman) on e-bay. Heard great things but not my cup of tea, less impressed with the audio. Jewel BD disc same IMO.




This is rated as her best. I seen parts on PBS and like'y. Hey, once in awhile I need a break from R&R. Yeah?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16119067
> 
> 
> Widescreen?
> 
> How long is the concert?
> 
> Small venue?
> 
> Do they play tight?
> 
> Vocals in pitch?
> 
> 
> FYI: Sir Paul has lost his voice..........



Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 looks sharp filled on my 50".


Shortish at 65 minutes, but is full speed ahead no wasted BS'ing.


Yes club size, people actually dancing along to the music.


This band can flat out play together.


Kim Wilson is fine form.


Heck its only 13 some dollars.



Wait On Time

My Babe

The Things I Used To Do

The Music Is On

I Can Tell

Look Watcha Done

Wrap It Up

Early Every Morning

She�s Tough

I Believe I�m In Love

People Will Be People

Tuff Enuff

Where Were You


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I caught some of this on PBS, very glitzy and filmed like in a catherdral, and the orchestra was a nice touch, but her music just isn't that interesting. This product is more about the spectacle, than the music.



Jewel's Essential Songbook Blu-Ray is MUCH better IMHO.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16107799
> 
> 
> A little change up in the routine.......


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16123292
> 
> 
> I caught some of this on PBS, very glitzy and filmed like in a catherdral, and the orchestra was a nice touch, but her music just isn't that interesting. This product is more about the spectacle, than the music.
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel's Essential Songbook Blu-Ray is MUCH better IMHO.



I'll let you know if I likey.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16118893
> 
> 
> Picked this up last week and give it a Thumbsup.
> 
> 
> A rocking good time nice horn section great backup singers. Good crisp video and excellent audio, 5.1 audio can't get much better then this. No Jimmy Vaughan, but the newest guitar player is as good or better then Jimmy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Invitation Only



Cool







Wrap it up, I take it!


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16118842
> 
> 
> Has anyone found out the details on Iron Maiden - Flight 666.
> 
> 
> Release April 21st.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/flight666movie
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmaiden.com/



It's a documentary of their latest tour by Sam Dunn (Metal; A Headbangers Journey). A bit of a description here:

http://www.bravewords.com/news/106977


----------



## rnrgagne

Hi Guys,


I just stumbled on this thread and got through the first 18 pages and skipped to recent discussions. I came here to read about live concert recordings and dicovered there's a bit of arguing over BD vs DVD A/V quality as it relates to live concert recordings. Maybe the topic just requires a bit of simplification to put this to bed. It's a given that the original recording format/mix is the biggest factor, so this is an all things being equal assessment.

*Video Quality*:


Is not comparable, Blu Ray with film material on a display capable of 1080p/24 is the best I've ever seen and HD video at 60hz isn't far behind. This is not even close.

*Audio Quality*


The truth here lies somewhere in the middle and is predominantly system and/or equipment dependent IMO.


Technically, it's simple, there is nothing better than the new hi-rez codecs on BD because they are both transferred lossless and jitter-free and at a higher resolution. But there are other near lossless, and jitter-free transfer mechanisms out there like Denon Link and i-Link which are superior to basic HDMI and that resolve the older codecs from DVD extremely well. Lastley using legacy transfer (optical & coax) most equipment is pretty good at clocking and jitter control, since this has been around a long time. SD DVD codecs over HDMI results are probably the most inconsistent, and vary greatly based on equipment and HDMI versions.


Here's the thing, these differences aren't huge by any stretch of the imagination and to be able to appreciate or even hear them often requires not only equipment capable of resolving those differences but more importantly an acoustically competent room & speaker set up.


In my system I can tell the differences, but you know what, I don't give a rat's pitoutie about that aspect if I'm emotionally involved in the music itself.


Hows that for a simple answer?









_And now back to the regularly scheduled programming!_


----------



## rnrgagne

On music DVDs'/BD's. I've got a pretty wide range of musical tastes but blues based guitar is my favorite. I don't know if this has been mentioned here but I'm really enamoured with the Live At Montreux collection and one of the little gems in that series is the Rory Gallagher one which is a compilation of preformances he did there over serveral years when he was still with us.

There's varying audio & video quality on it because of the time span but it's worth a spin to see a little known Irish guy that had an influence on more guitarists than you'd think.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16143796
> 
> 
> Technically, it's simple, there is nothing better than the new hi-rez codecs on BD because they are both transferred lossless and jitter-free



I haven't been able to keep up with reading about all the new developments, but I haven't seen anything about BD being transfered jitter-free - beside, it can't be jitter-free - just maybe a lower amount of jitter - and at what point does it make a difference - I'd guess that it was fine before BD. I'm not even sure this makes sense or even matters. I would think that digital samples would simply be reclocked, if necessary, before D to A.


> Quote:
> and jitter-free transfer mechanisms out there like Denon Link and i-Link which are superior to basic HDMI and that resolve the older codecs from DVD extremely well.



How can Denon Link or i-Link resolve the older codecs any better? Either the bits are transmitted without errors or not. Optical and coax will give identical results to Denon Link and i-Link.


Ed


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16144490
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with reading about all the new developments, but I haven't seen anything about BD being transfered jitter-free - beside, it can't be jitter-free - just maybe a lower amount of jitter - and at what point does it make a difference - I'd guess that it was fine before BD. I'm not even sure this makes sense or even matters. I would think that digital samples would simply be reclocked, if necessary, before D to A.
> 
> 
> How can Denon Link or i-Link resolve the older codecs any better? Either the bits are transmitted without errors or not. Optical and coax will give identical results to Denon Link and i-Link.
> 
> 
> Ed



"BD" isn't what is transferred jitter free, it's the codecs _on_ BD's like DTS HD MA or TrueHD, it's all about packing and unpacking and also where and how the clocking info is used, same with Denon Link and i-Link which are proprietary transfer mechanisms that were well ahead of the HDMI curve in that respect.

I stand by what I said, and really this isn't the thread to debate it anyways. Do some research and you'll discover I'm right, and please remember that I also stated we're talking about very minor and varying degrees of differences. (Compared to other things that can affect audio quality in the chain.)


----------



## vision-master

All I know is nothing sounds better than *Dolby Analog* when listening with headphones.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16144927
> 
> 
> "BD" isn't what is transferred jitter free, it's the codecs _on_ BD's like DTS HD MA or TrueHD,



well that's what I meant - we were talking about the audio


> Quote:
> Do some research and you'll discover I'm right,



That's not going to happen because 1) I don't have the time and 2) I know that a topic like jitter is very controversial and there is NEVER a clear answer, especially one to that proves you right.


> Quote:
> and please remember that I also stated we're talking about very minor and varying degrees of differences. (Compared to other things that can affect audio quality in the chain.)



I understand exactly what you are saying. I've been an audiophile for a long time. And to audiophiles, something that is very minor to most, can be day and night difference. But in this case, I personally don't believe that jitter makes any difference.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16145255
> 
> 
> All I know is nothing sounds better than *Dolby Analog* when listening with headphones.



Where do you get that?

Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Oh jeez, Audiophiles talking about Jitter all the sudden.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16143796
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I just stumbled on this thread and got through the first 18 pages and skipped to recent discussions. I came here to read about live concert recordings and dicovered there's a bit of arguing over BD vs DVD A/V quality as it relates to live concert recordings. Maybe the topic just requires a bit of simplification to put this to bed. It's a given that the original recording format/mix is the biggest factor, so this is an all things being equal assessment.
> 
> *Video Quality*:
> 
> 
> Is not comparable, Blu Ray with film material on a display capable of 1080p/24 is the best I've ever seen and HD video at 60hz isn't far behind. This is not even close.
> 
> *Audio Quality*
> 
> 
> The truth here lies somewhere in the middle and is predominantly system and/or equipment dependent IMO.
> 
> 
> Technically, it's simple, there is nothing better than the new hi-rez codecs on BD because they are both transferred lossless and jitter-free and at a higher resolution. But there are other near lossless, and jitter-free transfer mechanisms out there like Denon Link and i-Link which are superior to basic HDMI and that resolve the older codecs from DVD extremely well. Lastley using legacy transfer (optical & coax) most equipment is pretty good at clocking and jitter control, since this has been around a long time. SD DVD codecs over HDMI results are probably the most inconsistent, and vary greatly based on equipment and HDMI versions.
> 
> 
> Here's the thing, these differences aren't huge by any stretch of the imagination and to be able to appreciate or even hear them often requires not only equipment capable of resolving those differences but more importantly an acoustically competent room & speaker set up.
> 
> 
> In my system I can tell the differences, but you know what, I don't give a rat's pitoutie about that aspect if I'm emotionally involved in the music itself.
> 
> 
> Hows that for a simple answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And now back to the regularly scheduled programming!_



Actually there was not much arguing at all, until you decided to stir the pot with your steadfast opinions. This is one forum area were we all, for the most part, stick to discussions about music concerts/live performances we enjoy. There are plenty of threads in the audio and video sections to debate all day long the ends and out of lossless codecs and jitter. No one I know is going to say DVD is as good as Blue ray.


John


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16147077
> 
> 
> Oh jeez, Audiophiles talking about Jitter all the sudden.



Amen brother, while I enjoy that debate at times myself, it does belong in another forum area.


John


----------



## Stevetd

Might I direct you chaps here ..............this is the "Concert dvd recommendations" thread.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/16147159
> 
> 
> Might I direct you chaps here ..............this is the "Concert dvd recommendations" thread.



Thank you my friend










John


----------



## rnrgagne

Check out the last page, if that's not much arguing I don't know what is. Regardless, I made my motivation for the original post clear;



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16143796
> 
> 
> Maybe the topic just requires a bit of simplification to *put this to bed.*



What I posted is fact, the only part that is "opinion" is whether or not you can hear the attributable differences.


On that I stated at the end;

_"In my system I can tell the differences, but you know what, I don't give a rat's pitoutie about that aspect if I'm emotionally involved in the music itself."_


Plus in reply to ebk I said;

_"I stand by what I said, and really this isn't the thread to debate it anyways."_


Maybe instead of throwing stones you guys could pay attention to the context.


Did anyone even notice my Rory Gallagher post? I think that's on topic.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16146719
> 
> 
> Where do you get that?
> 
> Ed



By chance


I had one of those old Dolby Analog receivers lying around. About a year ago I picked up a 7.1 receiver ($800 unit) and after trying it with headphones I couldn’t believe how horrible the sound was. I tried everything, but nothing worked. I went back to using the old Dolby Analog receiver from the 70's for my headphones. The difference in audio quality was astounding.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16143907
> 
> 
> On music DVDs'/BD's. I've got a pretty wide range of musical tastes but blues based guitar is my favorite. I don't know if this has been mentioned here but I'm really enamoured with the Live At Montreux collection and one of the little gems in that series is the Rory Gallagher one which is a compilation of preformances he did there over serveral years when he was still with us.
> 
> There's varying audio & video quality on it because of the time span but it's worth a spin to see a little known Irish guy that had an influence on more guitarists than you'd think.




A new release Of Rory....












"This DVD contains the concert originally released on VHS as "Messin' With The Kid - Live At The Cork Opera House", but now with superior audio. To compliment this landmark performance, a unique and highly personal "Rough Guide To Rory's Cork" has been compiled, showing locations, memorabilia and rare & unseen photographs - all supplemented with anecdotes. Plus, there's the "Big Guns" short documentary, a comprehensive discography and much more.


TRACK LISTING

1. Continental Op 2. Tattoo'd Lady 3. Don't Start Me Talkin' 4. I Ain't No Saint 5. Follow Me 6. When My Baby She Left Me 7. Off The Handle 8. Out On The Western Plain 9. Wanted Blues 10. The Loop 11. Shadow Play 12. Messin' With The Kid 13. Loanshark Blues"


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16151268
> 
> 
> A new release Of Rory....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This DVD contains the concert originally released on VHS as "Messin' With The Kid - Live At The Cork Opera House", but now with superior audio. To compliment this landmark performance, a unique and highly personal "Rough Guide To Rory's Cork" has been compiled, showing locations, memorabilia and rare & unseen photographs - all supplemented with anecdotes. Plus, there's the "Big Guns" short documentary, a comprehensive discography and much more.
> 
> 
> TRACK LISTING
> 
> 1. Continental Op 2. Tattoo'd Lady 3. Don't Start Me Talkin' 4. I Ain't No Saint 5. Follow Me 6. When My Baby She Left Me 7. Off The Handle 8. Out On The Western Plain 9. Wanted Blues 10. The Loop 11. Shadow Play 12. Messin' With The Kid 13. Loanshark Blues"



Kool, we seem to have the same kind of taste in music. I had no idea about Nickelback until you posted the new dvd. It's getting worn out already!







Maybe it's time to try this one?


Jeck Beck should be showing up soon, hope he brings his ge'tar....


----------



## motoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16091844
> 
> 
> It's a great performace. And yes, for a boot it's a 10. What's the problem, It's live unedited concert footage? I watched mine about 10 times already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were warned!



I would like to have a copy of the Paul McCartney concert but have a question. When it says proshot recording what do they mean and are these regular filmed concerts? I don't want some concert recorded with a hand held recorder in the 20th row










Thanks


Jim


----------



## kevin j

I'd imagine it was taken from the in house video screen feed or a tv broadcast and in some cases it might be from a video shoot for a dvd that was meant to be officially released but never was.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16151268
> 
> 
> A new release Of Rory....



Thanks, I'll definitely keep an eye out for it.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motoman* /forum/post/16151665
> 
> 
> I would like to have a copy of the Paul McCartney concert but have a question. When it says proshot recording what do they mean and are these regular filmed concerts? I don't want some concert recorded with a hand held recorder in the 20th row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Jim



Then don't buy boots.







. Theres a few professionally filmed McCartney concerts that are excellent... the one filmed in Russia comes to mind.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/16151745
> 
> 
> I'd imagine it was taken from the in house video screen feed or a tv broadcast and in some cases it might be from a video shoot for a dvd that was meant to be officially released but never was.



Yeah, TV broadcast. It's not a 10 out of 10. Not bad but I've seen better boots. If you want some decent footage of Sir Paul, like about a 3 hour concert, go for it. It's only $12 to your door.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16153387
> 
> 
> Then don't buy boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Theres a few professionally filmed McCartney concerts that are excellent... the one filmed in Russia comes to mind.




Thanx, I'll check into this.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16153935
> 
> 
> Thanx, I'll check into this.



Yea here it is:

*Paul McCartney - Live in Red Square*


Heres my review from a couple years back:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...15#post6482815


----------



## motoman

Thanks for the info guys.










Jim


----------



## vision-master

*This title has not yet been released.*










*This title will be released on April 21, 2009.*


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16157054



I can't wait for to be released. The EC/SW segment of Crossroads 2007 was one of the highlights for me. Looks like it is scheduled to released *MAY 19, 2009*.


DVD 1 (REGION FREE)


1. Had To Cry Today

2. Them Changes

3. Forever Man

4. Sleeping In The Ground

5. Presence Of The Lord

6. Glad

7. Well Alright

8. Double Trouble

9. Pearly Queen

10. Tell The Truth

11. No Face, No Name, No Number

12. After Midnight

13. Split Decision

14. Rambling On My Mind

15. Georgia On My Mind

16. Little Wing

17. Voodoo Chile

18. Can't Find My Way Home

19. Dear Mr. Fantasy

20. Cocaine



DVD 2 (REGION FREE)


* The Road to Madison Square Garden, an exclusive documentary featuring new interviews with Eric and Steve, together with rare footage and photographs of Cream, Traffic and Blind Faith.

* Rambling On My Mind: The final preparation for the three legendary performances highlighted by an acoustic soundcheck performance by Eric of the Robert Johnson standard Rambling On My Mind.

* Bonus Performances of Lowdown, Kind Hearted Woman and Crossroads


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16157054
> 
> *This title has not yet been released.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This title will be released on April 21, 2009.*



Well, at least you know one other person here who will appreciate the John Mclaughlin










John


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16159560
> 
> 
> Well, at least you know one other person here who will appreciate the John Mclaughlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



Two persons


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodrigues_brazil* /forum/post/16161621
> 
> 
> two persons



+1


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/16158949
> 
> 
> I can't wait for to be released. The EC/SW segment of Crossroads 2007 was one of the highlights for me. Looks like it is scheduled to released *MAY 19, 2009*.



Agreed, and then I'd like to see a Clapton - Knopfler get together...can you see to it that happens please.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16163426
> 
> 
> Agreed, and then I'd like to see a Clapton - Knopfler get together...can you see to it that happens please.



It already did. Check out "Music for Monserrat". An awsome and excellent DVD.


Ed


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16171122
> 
> 
> It already did. Check out "Music for Monserrat". An awsome and excellent DVD.
> 
> 
> Ed



Thanks.

That just goes to show you how limited the selection is in the stores here in the my area are, I would have nabbed that one for sure had I seen it.


I might have to start on-line shopping for these things a bit more.


----------



## rnrgagne

I see there's two editions out, one from '99 and one from 2002 and there $40 & $17 respectively what's the differences and are they both a worthy pick up?


----------



## vision-master

Look's like Jeff beck pulled a fast one. Worse than Walmart & Nickelback - Live at Sturgis. I just gaive this a 'one star' rating on Amazon. Buy Blu-Ray or your a second class citizen!











> Quote:
> As an exclusive to the Blu-ray release, Eagle include a seven track rockabilly set with the Big Town Playboys:
> 
> 01) Race With The Devil
> 
> 02) Crazy Legs
> 
> 03) Train Kept A Rollin’
> 
> 04) My Baby Left Me
> 
> 05) Matchbox
> 
> 06) Baby Blue
> 
> 07) Honky Tonk.
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray te bestellen bij Bol.com
> 
> 
> Also exclusive to the Blu-ray are an interview with Jeff Beck on the rockabilly set and a Big Town Playboys interview. Other bonuses include a rare in depth interview with Jeff Beck talking about Ronnie Scott’s, his band, the setlist and his guest performers.
> 
> 
> London Lite raved about Beck’s “visceral, fluid music-making that other guitarists can only dream of”. With a stunning band complementing Jeff Beck perfectly [the full line up was Jeff Beck – guitar, Tal Wilkenfeld – bass, Vinnie Colaiuta – drums, Jason Rebello – keyboards] this is an essential purchase.



Amazon is holding up my review. I guess if you rate a title 'one star' they fook with ya. Typical....... MAD as heck!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16179135
> 
> 
> Look's like Jeff beck pulled a fast one. Worse than Walmart & Nickelback - Live at Sturgis. I just gaive this a 'one star' rating on Amazon. Buy Blu-Ray or your a second class citizen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an exclusive to the Blu-ray release, Eagle include a seven track rockabilly set with the Big Town Playboys:
> 
> 01) Race With The Devil
> 
> 02) Crazy Legs
> 
> 03) Train Kept A Rollin'
> 
> 04) My Baby Left Me
> 
> 05) Matchbox
> 
> 06) Baby Blue
> 
> 07) Honky Tonk.
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray te bestellen bij Bol.com
> 
> 
> Also exclusive to the Blu-ray are an interview with Jeff Beck on the rockabilly set and a Big Town Playboys interview. Other bonuses include a rare in depth interview with Jeff Beck talking about Ronnie Scott's, his band, the setlist and his guest performers.
> 
> 
> London Lite raved about Beck's visceral, fluid music-making that other guitarists can only dream of. With a stunning band complementing Jeff Beck perfectly [the full line up was Jeff Beck - guitar, Tal Wilkenfeld - bass, Vinnie Colaiuta - drums, Jason Rebello - keyboards] this is an essential purchase.




Yeh it sucks that the rockabilly set is only on the blu-ray. They should have just made it a 2 dvd set if it wouldn't fit on a single dvd. I'm out of luck on this since I'm almost certain to never buy a blu-ray player.


Still though the dvd has the great "Live At Ronnie Scott's concert" and well worth the 10 bucks Amazon is charging.


----------



## vision-master

I thought in the Blu-ray HD-DVD battle, HD-DVD would win out (got HD player).


I'm not going to chase after 1080P and Blu-Ray disk in this economy. I'd rather update my speaker system, but I see no point in that either as I just picked up a 12" 800 watt sub a couple Months ago.










There are just to many good titles that never will be improved by Blu-Ray tech. So, for the 3 to 4 good titles a year, what's the advantage with Blu-Ray? Matter of fact, I run two TV's off one player and the composite connections for the secondary set only allows 480P. Can I see the difference? Hardly. Of course I need reading glasses these days.










FYI: Bootlegs allow 1080i with both monitors running at the same time. I try this with 'official released' disks and the composite connection set video goes blank.


The SD should be in the mail box today.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16173263
> 
> 
> I see there's two editions out, one from '99 and one from 2002 and there $40 & $17 respectively what's the differences and are they both a worthy pick up?



I think they're identical. The 1st disk went out of print. I was looking for a copy when it was out of print and then the 2nd release was made. I was very happy.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

Jeff Beck is better than this, but by excluding material from the SD bc you didn't buy Blu-Ray, I gave this title the lowest possible rank! This is total BS.....



> Quote:
> As an exclusive to the Blu-ray release, Eagle include a seven track rockabilly set with the Big Town Playboys:
> 
> 
> 01) Race With The Devil
> 
> 02) Crazy Legs
> 
> 03) Train Kept A Rollin'
> 
> 04) My Baby Left Me
> 
> 05) Matchbox
> 
> 06) Baby Blue
> 
> 07) Honky Tonk.
> 
> 
> For excluding these tracks on the SD, I rate this one flaming chili pepper. This is a crappy deal, as what Walmart did with Nickelback - Live at Sturgis.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16180681
> 
> 
> I may sit and watch 2-4 concert DVDs in a row.....



You definitely must be smoking the "good stuff"! J/K










I love DVD concerts too. Have you ever listened to well produced Blu-ray concert? Well worth the entry price IMHO. The sound from Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds Live at Radio City Music Hall is nothing short of glorious.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16181429
> 
> 
> I'm glad some of us dont feel like that or technology would just be at a standstill.
> 
> 
> You won't miss what you'll never experience.



I love my music, for me its more about content then the best audio and video. Like I mentioned a lot of the stuff I buy will never be released on blu-ray.


I have plenty of technology... Oppo player, Panny Plasma, HD cable, Onkyo 705, Adcom amps, DefTech 5.1., I've gotten burned out lately putting money into AV equipment. My next big step will be a download/media server, 2-3 years out from now.


Plus I've been putting my extra cash into guitars lately.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/16181498
> 
> 
> You definitely must be smoking the "good stuff"! J/K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love DVD concerts too. Have you ever listened to well produced Blu-ray concert? Well worth the entry price IMHO. The sound from Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds Live at Radio City Music Hall is nothing short of glorious.



Ah! And therein lies the rub..." A well produced Blu-ray concert." Actually, a well-produced any-format concert is what I like. The Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds DVD is wonderful in SD form. Heard and saw it on BR and wasn't as impressed as seeing it on the my upconverting SD-DVD box the first time. I can't justify the video/audio upgrade for what I saw as a slight improvement. I'm not saying that the technology isn't any good!!! All I'm saying is that no matter the technology, if it isn't mixed/produced well, it doesn't matter what technology is used to reproduce it. "Garbage in - Garbage out Rule"


-t


I still have some VHS and LD concerts that I watch from time to time because they have not and probably never will, see the light of day on another format.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16182144
> 
> 
> Ah! And therein lies the rub..." A well produced Blu-ray concert." Actually, a well-produced any-format concert is what I like. The Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds DVD is wonderful in SD form. Heard and saw it on BR and wasn't as impressed as seeing it on the my upconverting SD-DVD box the first time. I can't justify the video/audio upgrade for what I saw as a slight improvement. I'm not saying that the technology isn't any good!!! All I'm saying is that no matter the technology, if it isn't mixed/produced well, it doesn't matter what technology is used to reproduce it. "Garbage in - Garbage out Rule"
> 
> 
> -t
> 
> 
> I still have some VHS and LD concerts that I watch from time to time because they have not and probably never will, see the light of day on another format.



Like 'Delicate Sound of Thunder.'


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16182144
> 
> 
> Ah! And therein lies the rub..." A well produced Blu-ray concert." Actually, a well-produced any-format concert is what I like. The Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds DVD is wonderful in SD form. Heard and saw it on BR and wasn't as impressed as seeing it on the my upconverting SD-DVD box the first time. I can't justify the video/audio upgrade for what I saw as a slight improvement. I'm not saying that the technology isn't any good!!! All I'm saying is that no matter the technology, if it isn't mixed/produced well, it doesn't matter what technology is used to reproduce it. "Garbage in - Garbage out Rule"
> 
> 
> -t
> 
> 
> I still have some VHS and LD concerts that I watch from time to time because they have not and probably never will, see the light of day on another format.



I definitley agree with everything you are saying but, while good upscaling is _good_ for video is doesn't do anything for sound. And at the risk of sounding like an "equipment snob" it also depends on your equipment. I have a lot of concert DVDs and when playing them, the SD-DVDs don't get the jaw drops and "dear gods" that the Blu-rays get when company is over. There's a good bit of difference, that's all I'm saying. YMMV.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16182541
> 
> 
> like 'delicate sound of thunder.'



+1


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16181447
> 
> 
> Jeff Beck is better than this, but by excluding material from the SD bc you didn't buy Blu-Ray, I gave this title the lowest possible rank! This is total BS.....



This stinks. I wonder who talked Jeff into allowing this, or did Eagle Vision have the rights and ability to do this without the artist's permission. This reminds me of the rumors when "Batman, The Dark Knight" came out, and the SD DVD was not of the quality that you'd expect from a brand new major release. Many accused Warner of putting out a lackluster SD DVD in order to promote Blue Ray, which didn't exhibit the issues the SD disc had....... and we're not taling about sharpness here. I think the studios need to let the consumer decide, and not play games to force people into a more expensive product, if they don't want to go there. No one will argue that Blue Ray isn't superior, but for my dollar, my OPPO 983 looks unbelievable into my KURO plasma. I am not ready to switch over at the prices they are charging for BD movies......... price comes down one day, maybe then. Jeff Beck is my favorite guitarist, this really turns me off Blue Ray.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16183559
> 
> 
> This stinks. I wonder who talked Jeff into allowing this, or did Eagle Vision have the rights and ability to do this without the artist's permission. This reminds me of the rumors when "Batman, The Dark Knight" came out, and the SD DVD was not of the quality that you'd expect from a brand new major release. Many accused Warner of putting out a lackluster SD DVD in order to promote Blue Ray, which didn't exhibit the issues the SD disc had....... and we're not taling about sharpness here. I think the studios need to let the consumer decide, and not play games to force people into a more expensive product, if they don't want to go there. No one will argue that Blue Ray isn't superior, but for my dollar, my OPPO 983 looks unbelievable into my KURO plasma. I am not ready to switch over at the prices they are charging for BD movies......... price comes down one day, maybe then. Jeff Beck is my favorite guitarist, this really turns me off Blue Ray.
> 
> 
> John



Eagle could have offered the 'whole' deal on a 2 DVD set for $20?


Is the SD title even widescreen?


----------



## himey

For people with a BR player this is good news.


Also, the 2005 Jammys concert on HDNET is great. Audio is very nice. The 5.1 mix for a live show does very well...


----------



## TBert

Picked up Jeff Beck live at Ronnie Scott's,

What an incredible show and set list. Amoung other guests Clapton joins him for a couple of old blues tunes, "Little Brown Bird" and "You Need Love".

The show is 1hr.40min long, video in HD widescreen, three audio tracks (dts,dd 5.1,dd stereo). which are all solid.


Gonna double dip on this one like I did with Stevie Wonder and go get the blu-ray also, lol.


Really looking forward to Clapton and Winwood dvd in May.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/16186915
> 
> 
> Picked up Jeff Beck live at Ronnie Scott's,
> 
> What an incredible show and set list. Amoung other guests Clapton joins him for a couple of old blues tunes, "Little Brown Bird" and "You Need Love".
> 
> The show is 1hr.40min long, video in HD widescreen, three audio tracks (dts,dd 5.1,dd stereo). which are all solid.
> 
> 
> Gonna double dip on this one like I did with Stevie Wonder and go get the blu-ray also, lol.
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to Clapton and Winwood dvd in May.



Amazon goofed and I'll get JB's DVD around the 6th. Oh well, they gave me a $3 credit on my next purchase.







Good to hear the show is 1hr 40min long!







I'll use it on the Clapton and Winwood DVD.


----------



## billatlakegeorge

I picked up the Jeff Beck blu-ray yesterday at Barnes and Noble and it is supurb.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/16186915
> 
> 
> three audio tracks (dts,dd 5.1,dd stereo)



The way you wrote this I assume it's the legacy codecs and not lossless? If so, why do they do that?


Ed


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16193012
> 
> 
> The way you wrote this I assume it's the legacy codecs and not lossless? If so, why do they do that?



Since he indicated he purchased the DVD version why would you expect it to have anything but legacy sound










BD gets

Video

Video codec: MPEG-4 AVC

Video resolution: 1080i

Aspect ratio: 1.78:1

Audio

Music: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

Music: Dolby Digital 5.1

Music: LPCM 2.0


----------



## Quickster2

Chris Botti live in Boston and the Stevie Wonder BD discs I would recommend. Audio on both excellent, picture on the Stevie Wonder disc fair with uneven focus. You can also pre-order the Winwood/Clapton DVD/CD plus a $75.00 special edition set at ericclapton.com


----------



## rnrgagne

Slightly O/T but has any one here caught the Elvis Costello "Spectacle" show he's done in NY on TV? I just saw the first of the series last night (on CTV up here) with Elton John and it's an interesting format with live performances by the guest (and sometimes with Elvis) mixed in with the predominant interview. A musician interviewing a musician makes for great music related banter, and since it's one guest, the conversation is focused and in depth offering great insight IMO.

Hi Def lends itself well and the audio is a good as one can expect from a TV DD 5.1 feed. If the rest of the series lives up to this first episode it's going to be a real treat. Worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/16195755
> 
> 
> Chris Botti live in Boston and the Stevie Wonder BD discs I would recommend. Audio on both excellent, picture on the Stevie Wonder disc fair with uneven focus. You can also pre-order the Winwood/Clapton DVD/CD plus a $75.00 special edition set at ericclapton.com



But, did the concert move ya?


Any current concert performance in either SD/ BD will have excellent picture and audio, yeah.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/16193306
> 
> 
> Since he indicated he purchased the DVD version why would you expect it to have anything but legacy sound



I don't think he indicated DVD. Besides, isn't this the disk that only comes as BD?


Ed


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16198476
> 
> 
> I don't think he indicated DVD. Besides, isn't this the disk that only comes as BD?
> 
> 
> Ed



From his original post.


> Quote:
> Gonna double dip on this one like I did with Stevie Wonder and go get the blu-ray also, lol.



Seems pretty clear he bought the DVD version.


The DVD has some of the extra's I believe, just not the rockabilly set.


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16197537
> 
> 
> But, did the concert move ya?
> 
> 
> Any current concert performance in either SD/ BD will have excellent picture and audio, yeah.



Stevie Wonder ....Yes. Chris Botti....no. If you have the first Chris Botti except for a couple of tracks don't bother with Live in Boston.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16208701
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would care about lossless audio codecs and unbelievable PQ compared to SD DVD's?



Judging by the number of threads on lossless audio codecs here in AVS, I would say lots of folks care about it.


I don't think that anyone questions the potential of BD technology. What some folks were commenting on was how the audio mix was done. Other folks were commenting on the worth of upgrading. In my case, I just can't afford the upgrade. I'd have to replace my 720p FP with a 1080p FP. I'd also have to buy additional speakers ( of the same voicing to match what I currently have ) and a new 7.1 receiver. Plus new wiring for the above. With college bills needing to be paid off for on two kids and a wedding bill for one of them, I just can't handle the upgrade financially.


And I think I mentioned that for me, the upgrade from 720p to 1080p wouldn't be as noticable as the upgrade from 240i/480i to 720p was.


If you guys have a spare $15-20K to throw my way, let me know! Please!!!!

-t


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16209639
> 
> 
> Judging by the number of threads on lossless audio codecs here in AVS, I would say lots of folks care about it.
> 
> 
> I don't think that anyone questions the potential of BD technology. What some folks were commenting on was how the audio mix was done. Other folks were commenting on the worth of upgrading. In my case, I just can't afford the upgrade. I'd have to replace my 720p FP with a 1080p FP. I'd also have to buy additional speakers ( of the same voicing to match what I currently have ) and a new 7.1 receiver. Plus new wiring for the above. With college bills needing to be paid off for on two kids and a wedding bill for one of them, I just can't handle the upgrade financially.
> 
> 
> And I think I mentioned that for me, the upgrade from 720p to 1080p wouldn't be as noticable as the upgrade from 240i/480i to 720p was.
> 
> 
> If you guys have a spare $15-20K to throw my way, let me know! Please!!!!
> 
> -t



You don't need to upgrade a 720p projector to 1080p to enjoy blu-ray. Sure BD is 1080p, but 720p is also the hi def standard and BD is stunning on a 720p projector. OTOH I know what you mean about bills, seeing that I have twins going to college in September.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billatlakegeorge* /forum/post/16209905
> 
> 
> Yeah! I don't know what made me upgrade to bluray. I should trade it in on a $39 walmart player and be satisfied.




My TOSHIBA HD-DVD upscales SD just fine and it's never skipped once. Besides, my point is, does the performace move ya. That's the most important factor. The Concert...........


----------



## Legairre

I agree it's all about if the performance moves you. I have over 30 concerts on SD and I have to admit that the four I have on BD all move me more because the sound and picture are soo much better. The BD sound and picture just make me feel like I'm at the show more than SD does.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16210923
> 
> 
> Besides, my point is, does the performace move ya. That's the most important factor.



Well that's your opinion. I disagree. IMO, AQ comes first. If the AQ is so bad that I can't stand to listen to the concert, then what difference does it make whether it moves you or not - I'll never know. There's lots of examples of this. Rush is a real favorite band of mine, but I don't own "Rush in Rio" because it is one of the worst AQ disks and I'd never be able to sit thru it. Another example; I bought Steve Miller Band because of favorable reviews here - yet I've never listened to more than 5 minutes of that disk - its absolutely awful AQ and I'll never know whether it moves. And there are many more examples.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16212509
> 
> 
> Another example; I bought Steve Miller Band because of favorable reviews here - yet I've never listened to more than 5 minutes of that disk - its absolutely awful AQ and I'll never know whether it moves. And there are many more examples.Ed



I mentioned the questionable audio quality on this one many pages up...the only difference is that I learned to live with it because I like the band and most of the tunes on this disc so much. I found it also helps if you play it LOUD. Again you have to like the music...normally I look at the AQ as a top priority along with the performance/production and musical style/song selection. PQ would come in 4th place for me as far as DVD concerts are concerned.


On the BD discussion we do own one but it's being used in the bedroom where we have a minimal audio system. Got it for the PQ on movies and it does look supurb on a newer Samsung LCD we got last fall. On my main system where I play DVD concerts I still haven't added BD, but I'm thinking about it. I have lots of SACD and DVD-A discs that sound fantastic (Denon DVD-3910), and have always wanted similar stellar sound when watching DVD concerts. I will, however, need a BD player with 7.1 analog outs and flexible bass management capabilities since I'm not ready to switch my current receiver/amp configuration, and have just begun to look at my options....


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16212629
> 
> 
> I mentioned the questionable audio quality on this one many pages up...the only difference is that I learned to live with it because I like the band and most of the tunes on this disc so much. I found it also helps if you play it LOUD.



Loud and maybe a bit drunk.







I know what you mean. I have some disks like that. The Pretenders comes to mind. It sounds bad when its quiet and you're sobber. Not too bad otherwise. But nothing can save Steve Miller Band or Tragically Hip or Porcupine Tree 










> Quote:
> I will, however, need a BD player with 7.1 analog outs and flexible bass management capabilities since I'm not ready to switch my current receiver/amp configuration, and have just begun to look at my options....



The new Oppo 83 looks like it's a dynamite player that does just about everything right - but I think even it doesn't have flexible BM. Is there any player that has flexible BM? This is a serious oversight by the whole industry that started (way?) back in the SACD and DVD-A days.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16212841
> 
> 
> But nothing can save Steve Miller Band or Tragically Hip or Porcupine Tree



Porcupine Tree's DVD-A's have tremendous AQ, their DVD concert not so good, I agree...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16212841
> 
> 
> The new Oppo 83 looks like it's a dynamite player that does just about everything right - but I think even it doesn't have flexible BM. Is there any player that has flexible BM? This is a serious oversight by the whole industry that started (way?) back in the SACD and DVD-A days.
> 
> 
> Ed



I don't want to start a player discussion here, but from the little I've read about the Oppo 83 there are still some quirks that need to be worked out? I do have my eye on it though and we'll see....not in any huge rush.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16212884
> 
> 
> I don't want to start a player discussion here, but from the little I've read about the Oppo 83 there are still some quirks that need to be worked out? I do have my eye on it though and we'll see....not in any huge rush.



It's in the second round of beta testing now, which is done to work out the bugs before launching the product. There happens to be quite a few of the beta testers on this forum so it appears as though quirks are prominent, but really it's not the finished product yet.


----------



## PooperScooper

There's no reason why any video based media concerts can't be discussed here. e.g. laser disks, VHS, DVD, HD-DVD and BD. Please keep discussion limited to content, not other members. Thanks.


larry


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16213912
> 
> 
> There's no reason why any video based media concerts can't be discussed here. e.g. laser disks, VHS, DVD, HD-DVD and BD. Please keep discussion limited to content, not other members. Thanks.
> 
> 
> larry



Will this thread finally die, or get so polluted, that those without Blu-Ray will be forced to the nose-bleed section?


----------



## rnrgagne

Okay how do I say this so that I don't get my post deleted...


Visionmaster - you need to lighten up. Everyone is here to discuss music, how that music is transferred and presented is part of that discussion. It's no different than discussing the acoustics of the concert venues themsleves. Would you rather see Knopfler at a football stadium or at the Met?

Whether you like it or not Blu Ray is an emerging format that has serious potential for this particular type of music presentation and if anything should help to bring live concert recordings closer to the mainstream. That's a good thing.

I have probably fifty live concert DVD's, and ten BD's, it's a reasonable enough sample to determine that BD is an improved medium over SD-DVD's.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16214760
> 
> 
> Okay how do I say this so that I don't get my post deleted...
> 
> 
> Visionmaster - you need to lighten up. Everyone is here to discuss music, how that music is transferred and presented is part of that discussion. It's no different than discussing the acoustics of the concert venues themsleves. Would you rather see Knopfler at a football stadium or at the Met?
> 
> Whether you like it or not Blu Ray is an emerging format that has serious potential for this particular type of music presentation and if anything should help to bring live concert recordings closer to the mainstream. That's a good thing.
> 
> I have probably fifty live concert DVD's, and ten BD's, it's a reasonable enough sample to determine that BD is an improved medium over SD-DVD's.




Maybe it's time to pull the plug.


----------



## billatlakegeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16215204
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to pull the plug.



or bite the bullet


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billatlakegeorge* /forum/post/16215862
> 
> 
> or bite the bullet



No Blu-Ray for me. 1st off 1080P is needed and then Blu-ray player too.


Maybe in about 5 years........










One thing about all the concert DVD's. In time most will seem very outdated. Now take some old vinyl stuff and let your imagination take hold and they can be timeless.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16216422
> 
> 
> No Blu-Ray for me. 1st off 1080P is needed and then Blu-ray player too.
> 
> 
> Maybe in about 5 years........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about all the concert DVD's. In time most will seem very outdated. Now take some old vinyl stuff and let your imagination take hold and they can be timeless.



vision, you don't need 1080p. If you have 720p you're half way there. All you'd have to add is a BD player.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/16217024
> 
> 
> vision, you don't need 1080p. If you have 720p you're half way there. All you'd have to add is a BD player.



Oh? Well then I guess I'll have to start looking bc SD is becoming old school.







I was under the impression you needed 1080p?


----------



## David James

The whole quality of performance vs. quality of technology is interesting. I suspect we all have an internal sliding scale (quality of performance and quality of technology) which we'll use to determine what we listen to and how much. I have some MusikLaden DVD's where the poor video quality is exceeded only by the even worse audio quality. Do I still watch them occasionally, you're damn right I do. Would I watch them more if the quality was better, you're damn right I would.


I can't imagine depriving myself of a performance by an artist I really enjoy simply because the sound and video isn't up to some arbitrary standard. But then it's our arbitrary standard and if that's what drives our motivation, so be it.


To me the argument about Blu-ray isn't that the technology is superior, it is. The question is will I enjoy performance more because of the technology. For me, I won't buy a Blu-Ray of an artist or movie I don't like simply because the quality of the technology. Given an artist I like, I will choose the better technology. However, an MTV style quick cut ADD camera performance in Blu-ray is worse then the same content on SD simply because I would have paid more for the something I don't like.


On my sliding scale, the performance wins out over the technology. On my Best of MusikLaden DVD, I'll watch Johnny Rivers, Ten Years After, Jethro Tull and Humble Pie. If it were remastered in perfect Blu-ray, I still wouldn't watch Kiki Dee or Badfinger.


----------



## Legairre

I might have missed it, but I don't think we are saying watch bad performenaces because they are BD and then everything is suddenly better. Bad music is bad music no matter the technology. What we're saying is BD through supirior sound and picture makes a good performnce even better. The music and pictue are more like being at the live show than with SD.


----------



## vision-master

45's were pretty cool at one time.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/16217918
> 
> 
> I might have missed it...



You missed at least one


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16212509
> 
> 
> IMO, AQ comes first. If the AQ is so bad that I can't stand to listen to the concert, then what difference does it make whether it moves you or not - I'll never know.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/16217918
> 
> 
> Bad music is bad music no matter the technology. What we're saying is BD through supirior sound and picture *can* make*s* a good performnce even better. The music and pictue *can be* *are* more like being at the live show than with SD.



with the changes (above in bold) and I agree.


----------



## Legairre

David I'm with you on point number two. BD CAN provide superior PQ & AQ, but that doesn't mean it will.


As for number one, I went back and read *ekb*'s post:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16212509
> 
> 
> Well that's your opinion. I disagree. IMO, AQ comes first. If the AQ is so bad that I can't stand to listen to the concert, then what difference does it make whether it moves you or not - I'll never know. There's lots of examples of this. Rush is a real favorite band of mine, but I don't own "Rush in Rio" because it is one of the worst AQ disks and I'd never be able to sit thru it. Another example; I bought Steve Miller Band because of favorable reviews here - yet I've never listened to more than 5 minutes of that disk - its absolutely awful AQ and I'll never know whether it moves. And there are many more examples.
> 
> 
> Ed



I have to agree with *ekb* on this one. For me it's all about the sound. I have some disks that could be great performances, but because the sound is just absolutely terrible, there's no way I'm sitting through the disk and watching the show while I'm turned off by how bad it sounds.


On the other hand I can watch a mediocre or bad performance with no problem if the sound is top notch. For example The Police Certifiable on BD is not a great performance. They hardly move at all, and pretty much stay in their designated locations throughout the show. But the sound is absolutely stunning and is the best sounding BD or SD I've ever owned. The BD's AQ sounds like being at the show and the PQ is also probably the best of any BD I own (animation not included). I'm not saying it's a bad perormance, because it's not it's just not the most exciting performance around. The PQ and AQ are so good that I could watch and listen to this disk all day long. Now if this same disk had bad AQ there's no way I could watch it.


Some movies tend to be the same way. How many movies do we all OWN that are just plain bad, but because they are mixed with incredible bass, and surround sound we say "wow that was pretty good."


----------



## Kain

I don't really want to go through 143 pages so apologies if this has been asked before.


Anyone have any recommendations for good rock concert DVDs? How does the Metallica S&M concert DVD sound?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kain* /forum/post/16218451
> 
> 
> I don't really want to go through 143 pages so apologies if this has been asked before.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for good rock concert DVDs? How does the Metallica S&M concert DVD sound?



Nickelback - Live at Sturgis (must like watermellons).


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16216422
> 
> 
> One thing about all the concert DVD's. In time most will seem very outdated. Now take some old vinyl stuff and let your imagination take hold and they can be timeless.



I don't know about that, good music is timeless, period. To clarify I'm definitely not saying SD DVD audio is bad in any way.


Coincidently, I've got about 300 LPs and recently hooked up my turntable for the first time in over two years - what a treat.


----------



## rnrgagne

Legairre, That's a great example, that concert was superbly recorded, only bested by Pat Metheny's "They Way Up Live" IMO.

For me, the Metheny BD is one that I watch over and over despite not being a big jazz fan for the same reasons.

I saw the Police concert live here and I much more enjoy the BD - sounds way better in my set-up than it did at the arena. Copeland alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## Legairre

rnrgagne, Copeland completely stole the show. How many shows can you say that a drummer just stole a show from the the other members of a band. The guy is incredible.


----------



## Kain

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between these two Metallica S&M concert DVDs? There are actually three, but only two of them are in stock and available. The third one, or the last one on the list, has been discontinued.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...6m+dvd&x=0&y=0


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/16218813
> 
> 
> rnrgagne, Copeland completely stole the show. How many shows can you say that a drummer just stole a show from the the other members of a band. The guy is incredible.



They're going to be on Elvis Costello's show I mentioned earlier. This coming Friday night. I'll definitely be PVR'ing it.


----------



## Legairre

Darn it, darn it to heck. No Bravo HD in my area here in the states. Comcast doesn't carry Brava HD here.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kain* /forum/post/16218451
> 
> 
> I don't really want to go through 143 pages so apologies if this has been asked before.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for good rock concert DVDs? How does the Metallica S&M concert DVD sound?



I'm not going to address your "good rock concert DVD" question because there's a gazillion comments related to that in this thread, and no quick answer. But I do own the S&M concert DVD. The sound is not too bad. I own the 1st packaging that you link to in your other post. My complain with that one is that the DVD authors didn't know what they were doing. You are not allowed to change audio tracks on the fly. It defaults to 2 channel and so you are forced to go to the audio menu every time you play the disk. And there is a long intro to the menu before you can choose.











I'm not a huge Metallica fan and so I think most of the disk is boring. But the handful of good songs that they have on this disk almost makes it worthwhile.


It seems that the other disk has different packaging, but I don't know what it is. Maybe they fixed the navigation?


Ed


----------



## Artslinger

IMO "Metallica: The Videos 1989-2004" is the best music DVD they have.


Maybe they will release a decent concert DVD this year, it would be about time.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Metallica - Cunning Stunts is one of the best concert dvd's ever made. Both the AQ, the VQ and the content are excellent. Heaven and Hell - Live at Radio City Music Hall is right up there too..


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/16221939
> 
> 
> Metallica - Cunning Stunts is one of the best concert dvd's ever made. Both the AQ, the VQ and the content are excellent. Heaven and Hell - Live at Radio City Music Hall is right up there too..



Wasn't that released in 1998? I'm going to go back and listen to this again. I don't remember the sound being that great, plus Hetfield's singing seemed to not be the greatest for this concert.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/16220057
> 
> 
> Darn it, darn it to heck. No Bravo HD in my area here in the states. Comcast doesn't carry Brava HD here.



It's on CTV's network up here, do you get any Canadian Hi Def affiliate stations on your box?


----------



## Artslinger

The Jam, From the Jam : A First Class Return


To be released on May 12, 2009


http://www.pennyblackmusic.co.uk/Mag...e.aspx?id=4920


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/16220057
> 
> 
> Darn it, darn it to heck. No Bravo HD in my area here in the states. Comcast doesn't carry Brava HD here.



It's on the Sundance Channel, not Bravo.
http://www.sundancechannel.com/spectacle/episodes/6 


-t


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16218498
> 
> 
> Nickelback - Live at Sturgis (must like watermellons).



Nickelback Live at home sounds better than Sturgis IMO. The Police Certifiable, Dave Mathews & Tim Reynolds, Chris Botti Live (both concerts), Elton John 60, John Mayer, and Stevie Wonder are all excellent!


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16226347
> 
> 
> It's on the Sundance Channel, not Bravo.
> http://www.sundancechannel.com/spectacle/episodes/6
> 
> 
> -t



Thanks, I'll guess I'll have to watch it in SD. Sundance isn't in HD on my cable.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16223276
> 
> 
> The Jam, From the Jam : A First Class Return



The Jam without Paul Weller?










No thanks.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/16227298
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll guess I'll have to watch it in SD. Sundance isn't in HD on my cable.



Hopefully it's in DD at least.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16229510
> 
> 
> The Jam without Paul Weller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.




Yeh I know that is a disappointment.


----------



## mattg3

Get a paul weller dvd instead. Live at Braehead will do nicely.


----------



## vision-master

Comments?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16256495
> 
> 
> Comments?



Is this another boot-leg disk? I'd prefer that we don't even mention boot-legs here. Maybe a topic for another thread?


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16260209
> 
> 
> Is this another boot-leg disk? I'd prefer that we don't even mention boot-legs here. Maybe a topic for another thread?
> 
> 
> Ed




No comments from the peanut gallery.









Alan Parsons Music shop


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16260209
> 
> 
> Is this another boot-leg disk? I'd prefer that we don't even mention boot-legs here. Maybe a topic for another thread?
> 
> 
> Ed



Well then prefer all you want.......................


John


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16261169
> 
> 
> no comments from the peanut gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan parsons music shop



+ 1


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16261570
> 
> 
> + 1




You mean 'get it' as in it's gooooood!


----------



## vision-master

Kool......


For them ol Hippies!
















_Newly remastered, the film features legendary performances by 17 best selling artists. Bonus content includes: 4-Hour Director's Cut of the film NEW Over 3 hours of New Bonus Content! 2+ Hours of Performances Not Included in the Director's Cut Including Newly Discovered Performances in their Entirety from Santana, The Who, The Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, and MORE! (see slide 5 for complete list) 1+ Hour Featurette Gallery - Woodstock: From Festival to Feature, showcasing interviews with Martin Scorsese, Michael Lang, Michael Wadleigh, Hugh Hefner, Michael Shrieve, and MORE and exploring topics including 3 Days in a Truck, No Rain! No Rain!, Living Up To Idealism and many more! NEW retrospective The Museum at Bethel Woods: The Story of the Sixties & Woodstock COLLECTIBLE premium items including a 60+ Page Life magazine reprint, a Woodstock patch, a lucite lenticular display featuring 3 vintage festival photos and more!
_


----------



## Rammitinski

Damned junkie commie *** hippie freak bums. They need to get off of the drugs, quit protesting the war, take a bath, get their hair cut and get a job.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16265608
> 
> 
> Damned junkie commie *** hippie freak bums. They need to get off of the drugs, quit protesting the war, take a bath, get their hair cut and get a job.




Haven't you heard, there are no jobs anymore.......


Time to tune in, turn on and drop out......... with some good










I mean, give me an F

Give me a U


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16265783
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, there are no jobs anymore.......



There weren't too many back then either, but that was no excuse! You're just being a [email protected]#$&*n [email protected]$$ed bum! Join the service, for crissakes! (As if there will be any jobs for all of those people once they come back.)










Actually, there are jobs now - they just want to get all the old people out so they can bring in more cheap labor. Notice a higher percentage of the illegal aliens are still working.


----------



## vision-master

I'm retired.


----------



## Rammitinski

Well, you timed that good. I hope you can find a good, quiet, comfortable place to retire to, then. There might not be any left before long, with the population growing by millions every year. Maybe you'll just make it, though.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16265990
> 
> 
> Well, you timed that good. I hope you can find a good, quiet, comfortable place to retire to, then. There might not be any left before long, with the population growing by millions every year. Maybe you'll just make it, though.



I'm x'ing my fingers. More time to enjoy the Home Theatre.


----------



## Kensmith48

I did a search and found nothing so I thought I'd ask here.

Does anyone know when the dvd of Led Zeppelin's reunion is coming out? I thought it was supposed to be released early this year, but I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kensmith48* /forum/post/16273820
> 
> 
> I did a search and found nothing so I thought I'd ask here.
> 
> Does anyone know when the dvd of Led Zeppelin's reunion is coming out? I thought it was supposed to be released early this year, but I haven't heard anything about it.



Word is that there won't be a Led Zeppelin's reunion DVD. Of course, that could change. Right!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16274881
> 
> 
> Word is that there won't be a Led Zeppelin's reunion DVD. Of course, that could change. Right!



Rumor has it, Jimmy Page did not like the video and audio recording of the concert and so has decided to not pursue authoring a DVD. Page is a stickler for perfection.


But things have a way of changing over time so who knows. You may hear something next month announcing it's release!










-t


----------



## Rammitinski

If Page really was such a stickler for perfection, he wouldn't even be attempting this without Bonham.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16281019
> 
> 
> If Page really was such a stickler for perfection, he wouldn't even be attempting this without Bonham.



Maybe they can get togather in the afterlife.


----------



## Rammitinski

Well, between the years Plant's heavy cigarette smoking and Page's days of heroin addiction have probably taken off their lives, they might not be long for that.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16281019
> 
> 
> If Page really was such a stickler for perfection, he wouldn't even be attempting this without Bonham.



I agree, though he did have Bonzo's son on drums...









I feel the same about the current lineup of "The Who". When Moonie died I could accept a new drummer (Kenney Jones) but then when John Entwistle died a few days prior to a new tour and Townsend decided to go on anyway with a substitute bass player, the whole thing smacked of money and I got turned off. I know I shouldn't have been surprised about the money aspect. It's a business no matter how much I want to deny it, but Zep was different that when Bonzo died, they pretty much said that Zep died too.


Anyway, like I said, I wouldn't be surprised if the concert surfaced some day, legitimately. They don't need the money right now...Maybe their 401k's didn't take as much of a hit as mine did in the last few months...










-t


----------



## vision-master

Jimmy Page 'was' a follower of this occultist.









stairway to heaven backwards 


'The Song Remains the Same' was pretty good on HD-DVD last night.


----------



## detroit1

I have viewed this DVD several times; great songs ; good picture quality


BUT I noticed the 5.1 sound volume is ridiculously low compared to other DVD's


Its hard to play this loud because of this


has anyone else noticed this? you have to turn the volume near full to get it loud


I have many other DVD concerts and most of them are more than loud enough


this seems to be a flaw with the Fleetwood Mac title


hope to hear from others who have listed to this disc


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16286216
> 
> 
> I have viewed this DVD several times; great songs ; good picture quality
> 
> 
> BUT I noticed the 5.1 sound volume is ridiculously low compared to other DVD's
> 
> 
> Its hard to play this loud because of this
> 
> 
> has anyone else noticed this? you have to turn the volume near full to get it loud
> 
> 
> I have many other DVD concerts and most of them are more than loud enough
> 
> 
> this seems to be a flaw with the Fleetwood Mac title
> 
> 
> hope to hear from others who have listed to this disc



It's your audio system.


----------



## detroit1

you must be joking. I have a great audio system. The other DVD's that I play are much much louder and have no such problem. How can it be my audio system?

It that was the case, then the other DVD and Blu-Rays would be having problems

I am pretty sure the recording levels were set way too low on this disc; more like 10 db lower


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16286310
> 
> 
> you must be joking. I have a great audio system. The other DVD's that I play are much much louder and have no such problem. How can it be my audio system?
> 
> It that was the case, then the other DVD and Blu-Rays would be having problems
> 
> I am pretty sure the recording levels were set way too low on this disc; more like 10 db lower



I don't have that problem? What else could it be?


Mine can blow stuff off the wall.


Audio!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16286216
> 
> 
> BUT I noticed the 5.1 sound volume is ridiculously low . . . this seems to be a flaw with the Fleetwood Mac



That's not a flaw but a good thing. It leaves room for dynamics. The biggest problem with many of today's recordings is that they're too loud.


See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_wars 


Ed


----------



## detroit1

no it's not a good thing because I have played several other Concert DVD or Blu-Ray with much better volume and big time dynamics; both are important since the super low volume can cause people to overdrive their equipment because the source does not reach the desired volume

many of the these other concerts are clean sounding, dynamic and have plenty of volume to spare so it is easy to crank them and get to the point you want without overdriving the equipment

I will use a sound meter to measure the fleetwood mac dance dvd, I am guessing it is at least 10 db lower then other concerts


my main question on this forum was if other people who have this DVD have noticed the lower volume. I have a big space 1300 square feet; sitting 15 feet away from the screen and speakers and this concert just doesn't play very loud


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16286796
> 
> 
> no it's not a good thing because I have played several other Concert DVD or Blu-Ray with much better volume and big time dynamics; both are important since the super low volume can cause people to overdrive their equipment because the source does not reach the desired volume
> 
> many of the these other concerts are clean sounding, dynamic and have plenty of volume to spare so it is easy to crank them and get to the point you want without overdriving the equipment
> 
> I will use a sound meter to measure the fleetwood mac dance dvd, I am guessing it is at least 10 db lower then other concerts
> 
> 
> my main question on this forum was if other people who have this DVD have noticed the lower volume. I have a big space 1300 square feet; sitting 15 feet away from the screen and speakers and this concert just doesn't play very loud



Mo Power.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16286216
> 
> 
> I have viewed this DVD several times; great songs ; good picture quality
> 
> 
> BUT I noticed the 5.1 sound volume is ridiculously low compared to other DVD's
> 
> 
> Its hard to play this loud because of this
> 
> 
> has anyone else noticed this? you have to turn the volume near full to get it loud
> 
> 
> I have many other DVD concerts and most of them are more than loud enough
> 
> 
> this seems to be a flaw with the Fleetwood Mac title
> 
> 
> hope to hear from others who have listed to this disc



I haven't noticed it but will give it a try tonight.

How does the 2.0 track compare?


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16287396
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed it but will give it a try tonight.
> 
> How does the 2.0 track compare?
> 
> 
> -t



I can't remember, I was to busy watching how good these guy's were an Page was playing like a god.


----------



## outlier2

I own many DVD concerts and several Blu Rays and I can say without question that the BR discs are vastly superior. I'll still watch my DVD's but the combination of good content with BR is simply breathtaking.


----------



## antennahead

Why do I have the Dave Clarke 5 running through my head right now?


John


----------



## Rammitinski

Maybe you have that form of tinnitus where you hear music.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16289972
> 
> 
> Maybe you have that form of tinnitus where you hear music.



"Here we go again, ummm, ummmm, ummmm"







(Dave Clarke 5)


John


----------



## Rammitinski

Do you have metal fillings or braces? Maybe they're acting as a radio.










(I think your reference was a bit too obscure for most here to get - a la Dennis Miller.







I thought maybe you were hearing "Glad All Over", or "Catch Us If You Can", or one of their other, more well-known hits.)


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16290233
> 
> 
> Do you have metal fillings or braces? Maybe they're acting as a radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think your reference was a bit too obscure for most here to get - a la Dennis Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe you were hearing "Glad All Over", or "Catch Us If You Can", or one of their other, more well-known hits.)



I happen to love Dennis Miller, and yes, it was the opening to "Catch Us If You Can" ......... glad you got the reference AND the joke











I also caught the "tinnitus" one










John


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16286796
> 
> 
> super low volume can cause people to overdrive their equipment because the source does not reach the desired volume
> 
> many of the these other concerts are clean sounding, dynamic and have plenty of volume to spare so it is easy to crank them and get to the point you want without overdriving the equipment . . .
> 
> my main question on this forum was if other people who have this DVD have noticed the lower volume.



I don't think that you overdrive your equipment when you crank it up because the average recorded level is low. I don't remember this disk as being exceptionally quiet. And I do remember playing this disk very loud. If in fact it is recorded low, what's wrong with turning up the volume to the point you're happy? What kind of amplification and speakers do you have?


Ed


----------



## detroit1

the question of what kind of speakers and amp I have is TOTALLY IRREVELANT !

I have really good and really powerful equipment

I have played probably 100 other Concert DVD's or Blu-ray and they all play loud as hell if I want to. Fleetwood Mac The Dance DVD just doesn't get loud. My question all along is anyone else noticed this on this Particular disc on 5.1. You can only turn the volume up so much before you get to full and then you have no more volume and you RUN the risk of damaging your equipment if you accidentally change inputs or some other change while the volume is on full. 99% of the other concerts I have played have NO issue like this. You get to the volume you want LONG before you hit full on the volume control.

I just want to know if others have noticed the Fleetwood Mac disc having extra low volume


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16295277
> 
> 
> the question of what kind of speakers and amp I have is TOTALLY IRREVELANT !



I don't think it's irrelevant because it seems that nobody else has had this issue and you seem not to be able to get the disk up to the volume that you want. We are trying to help you.


> Quote:
> My question all along is anyone else noticed this on this Particular disc on 5.1. ... I just want to know if others have noticed the Fleetwood Mac disc having extra low volume



I have not noticed this problem and I'm a real stickler for AQ and would have noticed. And as I've said before, I've had this disk play real loud. I think the other responses you got also indicate that they have not noticed the problem.


Ed


----------



## detroit1

then how come all the other concert dvd are more than loud enough?


If it was my equipment, then this would not be the case with these other dvd's


it has to be this PARTICULAR DVD that is recorded way below the average volume


I can easily use a sound level meter and play this DVD and then compare to many other concert dvd's at the same volume on the preamp and it would obviously show a much lower db level on the Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16295441
> 
> 
> then how come all the other concert dvd are more than loud enough?
> 
> 
> If it was my equipment, then this would not be the case with these other dvd's
> 
> 
> it has to be this PARTICULAR DVD that is recorded way below the average volume
> 
> 
> I can easily use a sound level meter and play this DVD and then compare to many other concert dvd's at the same volume on the preamp and it would obviously show a much lower db level on the Fleetwood Mac



I don't have an answer for you. It would be interesting if you did measure how much quieter it is than other disks. When I get a chance, I'll take a listen again to my copy.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart

Wish I could weigh in on this but I don't own this disk. However on a really good system I can't imagine not being able to adjust the volume loud enough on any DVD concert, especially one featuring such a well known band as Fleetwood Mac who presumably would insist on a well recorded concert and very playable disk before it was released. The only disc I have of this band is the DVD-Audio version of "Rumours" which is an excellent recording that will play as loud as your ears can stand!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16295488
> 
> 
> especially one featuring such a well known band as Fleetwood Mac who presumably would insist on a well recorded concert and very playable disk before it was released.



I wish such a concept was true. I find that most recordings are bad, and just because a band is big/popular/etc.. doesn't mean anything. There are countless examples, but one that comes to mind now is the most recent ZZTop DVD. It's the only "concert" DVD they have and just about everyone in this thread bashed the 5.1 sound. You would have thought that they would have cared to release something good.


Ed


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16295526
> 
> 
> I wish such a concept was true. I find that most recordings are bad, and just because a band is big/popular/etc.. doesn't mean anything. There are countless examples, but one that comes to mind now is the most recent ZZTop DVD. It's the only "concert" DVD they have and just about everyone in this thread bashed the 5.1 sound. You would have thought that they would have cared to release something good.
> 
> 
> Ed



Ed, after reading your reply I admit I must agree. I'm also somewhat of a stickler when it comes to sound quality, but fortunately very few of the discs I own are poorly mastered...in large part due to the reviews I've read on this forum. But for me, I can live with recordings that might rate only a "B' in terms of SQ, as long as love the music and performance.


I would be very interested in knowing what are some of the best recorded DVD concerts that you have, as I'm always interested in expanding my collection.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16295612
> 
> 
> I would be very interested in knowing what are some of the best recorded DVD concerts that you have, as I'm always interested in expanding my collection.



A thorough answer to your question would actually be quite a chore for me because I now own a lot of concert DVDs and I would need to go back and look over all of them and maybe even relisten to some of them. Further, one has a tendency to rate AQ higher when it's music that you really like - in other words you're less objective when pretty good AQ and a good band coincide. In any event, I will list some disks that I really like for AQ and largely like for content (in no particular order):

Heart- Alive in Seatle.

Roger Waters - Live in the Flesh

The Best of Soundstage

Standing in the Shadows of Motown

Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story

Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live

Music for Montserrat

Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider

Lee Ritenour - Overtime


Of course there's lots of other disks that a like a lot becuase of content, but the list was primarily based on AQ.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16295277
> 
> 
> the question of what kind of speakers and amp I have is TOTALLY IRREVELANT !
> 
> I have really good and really powerful equipment
> 
> I have played probably 100 other Concert DVD's or Blu-ray and they all play loud as hell if I want to. Fleetwood Mac The Dance DVD just doesn't get loud. My question all along is anyone else noticed this on this Particular disc on 5.1. You can only turn the volume up so much before you get to full and then you have no more volume and you RUN the risk of damaging your equipment if you accidentally change inputs or some other change while the volume is on full. 99% of the other concerts I have played have NO issue like this. You get to the volume you want LONG before you hit full on the volume control.
> 
> I just want to know if others have noticed the Fleetwood Mac disc having extra low volume




No


All I can stand is about 1/2 volume on any disk.


STR-DG1100


----------



## gps

I highly recomend "Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts" on blu-ray. Sound is incredible, Picture quality is great. Watch the master at work!


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16295948
> 
> 
> In any event, I will list some disks that I really like for AQ and largely like for content (in no particular order):
> 
> Heart- Alive in Seatle.
> 
> Roger Waters - Live in the Flesh
> 
> The Best of Soundstage
> 
> Standing in the Shadows of Motown
> 
> Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story
> 
> Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live
> 
> Music for Montserrat
> 
> Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider
> 
> Lee Ritenour - Overtime
> 
> 
> Of course there's lots of other disks that a like a lot becuase of content, but the list was primarily based on AQ.
> 
> 
> Ed



Our tastes appear to be very similar. I have all but three of these (The Best of Soundstage, Standing in the Shadows of Motown and Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story). A couple more that I like for AQ: Alison Krauss & The Union Station - Live, and Loggins & Messina - Sittin in Again.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/16297295
> 
> 
> I highly recomend "Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts" on blu-ray. Sound is incredible, Picture quality is great. Watch the master at work!




JB really needs to hire a singer and lyricist. Much like Joe Satriani and Steve Vai need to do.


FYI: I broke down and purchased a Sony BDP-BX1 today. Come on Blu-Ray disks!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16297297
> 
> 
> Our tastes appear to be very similar. I have all but three of these (The Best of Soundstage, Standing in the Shadows of Motown and Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story). A couple more that I like for AQ: Alison Krauss & The Union Station - Live, and Loggins & Messina - Sittin in Again.



I own the Loggins & Messina. I've heard good things about the Alison Krauss DVD, but I don't think that I can take her music.


Of the 3 disks you don't have, I would say that getting Best of Soundstage is really worth it. It's a bit of a pain to get because I think you need to directly order it from PBS in Chicago. There's several good selections, but my favorite is Tori Amos. Just an unbelievable performance and recording - both AQ and PQ. I also like the Randy Bachman performance because it's so raw. The stories are quite good. And AQ and PQ are top notch. The motown is actually a documentary with a handfull of performances and a jam session on a second disk. The AQ may be the best that I own (on DVD).


Ed


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16297822
> 
> 
> JB really needs to hire a singer and lyricist. Much like Joe Satriani and Steve Vai need to do.
> 
> 
> FYI: I broke down and purchased a Sony BDP-BX1 today. Come on Blu-Ray disks!



JB hates working with a singer, always has. Fusion was a Godsend for him










Did you know the original Jeff Beck Group (Rod Stewart, Ron Wood on bass, Mick Waller on drums, and Nicky Hopkins on piano) was a scheduled headliner at Woodstock, and a week, dammit a week, before the festival, they had another of their famous fights and broke up..... Rod walked away and took Woodie with him to the Faces. If only, just another week and we'd have that ledgendary group of film for all time ..... sighs....... Beck-Ola is still one of the greatest classic rock albums of all time.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16301228
> 
> 
> JB hates working with a singer, always has. Fusion was a Godsend for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know the original Jeff Beck Group (Rod Stewart, Ron Wood on bass, Mick Waller on drums, and Nicky Hopkins on piano) was a scheduled headliner at Woodstock, and a week, dammit a week, before the festival, they had another of their famous fights and broke up..... Rod walked away and took Woodie with him to the Faces. If only, just another week and we'd have that ledgendary group of film for all time ..... sighs....... Beck-Ola is still one of the greatest classic rock albums of all time.
> 
> 
> John



I didn't know that.










Now that I have Blu-Ray, I'm wondering if the 'new' Woodstock will be worth it on BR or if I should just get the SD? You know, it was shot a few decades back.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Saw Jersey Boys and Paul McCartney over the weekend in Las Vegas.


Both were totally awesome.


----------



## Artslinger

Spirit - Rockpalast DVD


Released on May 5, 2009











"Spirit were enlisted for a Eurovision broadcast, March 5, 1978. They were so much more than merely a stand-in! Their concert turned out to be one of the highlights of the first Rockpalast series (1977-86). Band members include Randy California, ... Full DescriptionEd Cassidy, and Larry 'Fuzzy' Knight. The band's sophisticated arrangements consisted of rock, jazz, blues, and psychedelic elements with all the power of a simple classic rock trio. At the end of the show, Dickey Betts brought out his wall of amps again to jam with Spirit."


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/16302703
> 
> 
> Saw Jersey Boys and Paul McCartney over the weekend in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> Both were totally awesome.




Sir Paul can still hit-a-note correctly?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16303076
> 
> 
> Spirit - Rockpalast DVD
> 
> 
> Released on May 5, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Spirit were enlisted for a Eurovision broadcast, March 5, 1978. They were so much more than merely a stand-in! Their concert turned out to be one of the highlights of the first Rockpalast series (1977-86). Band members include Randy California, ... Full DescriptionEd Cassidy, and Larry 'Fuzzy' Knight. The band's sophisticated arrangements consisted of rock, jazz, blues, and psychedelic elements with all the power of a simple classic rock trio. At the end of the show, Dickey Betts brought out his wall of amps again to jam with Spirit."




OR this........


















Product Description:

_This DVD presents two musical legends, John Cipollina (QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE, COPPERHEAD) and Nick Gravenites (ELECTRIC FLAG, BIG BROTHER AND THE HOLDING COMPANY) at their best during their November 28th 1980 performance on Germany's legendary TV show Rockpalast._


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16302448
> 
> 
> I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have Blu-Ray, I'm wondering if the 'new' Woodstock will be worth it on BR or if I should just get the SD? You know, it was shot a few decades back.



Video wise, a lot depends on your monitor. The larger the screen, as well as how close you sit, the more the benefits of Blue Ray reveal themselves. The pic is definitely better, but on a small screen (37" to 42") at 8 to 10 feet seating distance, the benefits don't appear as great as on a larger screen.


I have an OPPO 983, which does a great job of upscaling SD DVDs. It's going to a 50" Pioneer Kuro, I sit about 10 feet back. I am very happy with the picture quality. I will probably buy the new OPPO 83 Blue Ray player, that has the same SD DVD capabilities as my 983, when it's released, but I have not been happy with the pricing of the Blue Ray discs so far, still too expensive in my opinion.


Since you now have Blue Ray, I would get that version of Woodstock, as from what I've seen, the pricing is only about $10 more than the SD version. The picture and sound have been remastered, so it will look and sound great.


John


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16303076
> 
> 
> Spirit - Rockpalast DVD
> 
> 
> Released on May 5, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Spirit were enlisted for a Eurovision broadcast, March 5, 1978. They were so much more than merely a stand-in! Their concert turned out to be one of the highlights of the first Rockpalast series (1977-86). Band members include Randy California, ... Full DescriptionEd Cassidy, and Larry 'Fuzzy' Knight. The band's sophisticated arrangements consisted of rock, jazz, blues, and psychedelic elements with all the power of a simple classic rock trio. At the end of the show, Dickey Betts brought out his wall of amps again to jam with Spirit."




Spirit was one of my favorite bands, unfortunately founding members Jay Ferguson (lead vocals and some keyboards) and Mark Andes (Bass) left the group in the early '70's to form Jo Jo Gunne. Randy California is great, and I bet the band is good, but for me, it just won't be the same, especially without Jay's distinctive voice. Will be interesting to read some reviews after it comes out.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16306430
> 
> 
> Video wise, a lot depends on your monitor. The larger the screen, as well as how close you sit, the more the benefits of Blue Ray reveal themselves. The pic is definitely better, but on a small screen (37" to 42") at 8 to 10 feet seating distance, the benefits don't appear as great as on a larger screen.
> 
> 
> I have an OPPO 983, which does a great job of upscaling SD DVDs. It's going to a 50" Pioneer Kuro, I sit about 10 feet back. I am very happy with the picture quality. I will probably buy the new OPPO 83 Blue Ray player, that has the same SD DVD capabilities as my 983, when it's released, but I have not been happy with the pricing of the Blue Ray discs so far, still too expensive in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Since you now have Blue Ray, I would get that version of Woodstock, as from what I've seen, the pricing is only about $10 more than the SD version. The picture and sound have been remastered, so it will look and sound great.
> 
> 
> John



Thanx.


I did a little subjective test today with Blu-ray versus the HD-DVD player using current SD's. I could tell no difference. I'm running 52" RP 1080i in my entertainment room.


I'm sure BR disks will be as nice as the ill-fated HD-DVD disks of yesterday.










FYI: I picked up Nickelback - Live at Home today. I hope it's as good as Sturgis.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16306934
> 
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> 
> I did a little subjective test today with Blu-ray versus the HD-DVD player using current SD's. I could tell no difference. I'm running 52" RP 1080i in my entertainment room.
> 
> 
> I'm sure BR disks will be as nice as the ill-fated HD-DVD disks of yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: I picked up Nickelback - Live at Home today. I hope it's as good as Sturgis.



The fan boys are not going to like you LOL


John


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16306934
> 
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> 
> I did a little subjective test today with Blu-ray versus the HD-DVD player using current SD's. I could tell no difference. I'm running 52" RP 1080i in my entertainment room.



Many variables to consider as far as why you dont see a dif between BR and SD-DVD upconverted. I cant tell a big dif on my 46" 1080p upstairs (though I can still see a dif), but on the RS1/94" downstairs the dif is night and day.....



Watched Tommy Emmanuel Center Stage last night and WOW......what a performance. PQ is OK and sound is very good, but the performance is stunning. One of the greatest guitarists on the planet no question and just a joy to watch this guy play. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16308710
> 
> 
> Many variables to consider as far as why you dont see a dif between BR and SD-DVD upconverted. I cant tell a big dif on my 46" 1080p upstairs (though I can still see a dif), but on the RS1/94" downstairs the dif is night and day.....
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Tommy Emmanuel Center Stage last night and WOW......what a performance. PQ is OK and sound is very good, but the performance is stunning. One of the greatest guitarists on the planet no question and just a joy to watch this guy play. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!




Hears the scoop. Last night I put on Nickelback - Live at Home and Skynyrd - Rockplast with the new Bluray player. These titles are normaly 4:3 aspect ratio. They were 16:9 this time, so I made sure the TV was in _'normal'_ picture mode. Also, I noticed the faces weren’t stretched at all, so the video was playing in _'auto format' on the TV._ The Bluray player was able to upscale these titles into 16:9. Very cool. Also, I haven't installed the latest firmware, so things can only get better, right?


FYI: *Get Nickelback - Live at Home* if'n you ain't already got it. *Highly recommended*.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16303076
> 
> 
> Spirit - Rockpalast DVD
> 
> 
> Released on May 5, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Spirit were enlisted for a Eurovision broadcast, March 5, 1978. They were so much more than merely a stand-in! Their concert turned out to be one of the highlights of the first Rockpalast series (1977-86). Band members include Randy California, ... Full DescriptionEd Cassidy, and Larry 'Fuzzy' Knight. The band's sophisticated arrangements consisted of rock, jazz, blues, and psychedelic elements with all the power of a simple classic rock trio. At the end of the show, Dickey Betts brought out his wall of amps again to jam with Spirit."



Thanks for the heads up.


larry


----------



## 5o9

Sturgis was great, best pyro










It was part of a larger show and was only an hour, leaving me wanting for more...


Going to check run time on Live at Home


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/16310743
> 
> 
> Sturgis was great, best pyro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was part of a larger show and was only an hour, leaving me wanting for more...
> 
> 
> Going to check run time on Live at Home



You will love Live at Home. Running time 138 min.


----------



## vision-master

Hope this is a keeper. I just ordered it on a wim.

Why has it been discontinued?











200 minutes long.

_1. Opening

2. Shout At The Devil

3. Too Fast For Love

4. Ten Seconds To Love

5. Red Hot

6. On With The Show

7. Too Young To Fall In Love

8. Looks That Kill

9. Louder Than Hell

10. Live Wire

11. Girls Girls Girls

12. Wild Side

13. Don't Go Away Mad (Just Go Away)

14. Primal Scream

15. Glitter

16. Without You

17. Home Sweet Home

18. Nikkie's Solo

19. Dr. Feelgood

20. Tommy's Solo

21. Same Ol' Situation

22. Tommy Cam

23. Sick Love Song

24. If I Die Tomorrow

25. Kickstart My Heart

26. Helter Skelter

27. Anarchy In the UK

Bonus Features

1. Inside The Big Top - A Motley Docruementary

2. Motley Crue's Greatest *its

3. Meet & Greet

4. Disaster! The Movie

5. Blow It Up_


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16309850
> 
> 
> Hears the scoop. Last night I put on Nickelback - Live at Home and Skynyrd - Rockplast with the new Bluray player. These titles are normaly 4:3 aspect ratio. They were 16:9 this time, so I made sure the TV was in _'normal'_ picture mode. Also, I noticed the faces weren't stretched at all, so the video was playing in _'auto format' on the TV._ The Bluray player was able to upscale these titles into 16:9. Very cool. Also, I haven't installed the latest firmware, so things can only get better, right?
> 
> 
> FYI: *Get Nickelback - Live at Home* if'n you ain't already got it. *Highly recommended*.



Actually that's an "aspect ratio" change, not an "upscale" change. If your Blue Ray player is set to show your display as being a 16:9 set, it may be showing all 4:3 material as 16:9. You'd need to read the manual for the settings that show 4:3 as 4:3, unless you prefer it show all 4:3 as 16:9. Different manufacturers use different chipsets in their players, and the method used to display the 4:3 material as 16:9 may appear "unstretched", especially if the faces are in the middle of the screen. The image may be a combination of a little stretch at the edges and a little cropping of the top and bottom of the picture. The only way to really avoid any picture distortion is to enlarge the 4:3 image and crop off the top and bottom..... it fills the screen with no distortion, but you loose content.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16315320
> 
> 
> Actually that's an "aspect ratio" change, not an "upscale" change. If your Blue Ray player is set to show your display as being a 16:9 set, it may be showing all 4:3 material as 16:9. You'd need to read the manual for the settings that show 4:3 as 4:3, unless you prefer it show all 4:3 as 16:9. Different manufacturers use different chipsets in their players, and the method used to display the 4:3 material as 16:9 may appear "unstretched", especially if the faces are in the middle of the screen. The image may be a combination of a little stretch at the edges and a little cropping of the top and bottom of the picture. The only way to really avoid any picture distortion is to enlarge the 4:3 image and crop off the top and bottom..... it fills the screen with no distortion, but you loose content.
> 
> 
> John



The player video is set to 'auto'. Maybe there was some coding in the disks for future technology? I googled Nickelback - Live at home Aspect Ratio and came up with 1:33. I'm getting 16:9 and the picture is sharp, clear and without distortion, as good as REO Speedwagon - Soundstage. I checked my TV set and 'format' (picture) is set to normal.


----------



## vision-master

Very tricky Mr Bluray. The player 'screen format' is set to 'original', but it stretched out the aspect ratio on a 4:3 title to 16:9 anyways. Why do they do this? Now I have to check before hand and maybe use 'squeeze' in order to see the proper aspect ratio on older SD's! This is bull ****










FYI: the older HD-DVD has great AQ and VQ and no such trickery.


I'm NOT sold on Bluray, we are just being sucked into a more expensive game.


$15 titles will now cost $25 to $30.


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16295948
> 
> 
> A thorough answer to your question would actually be quite a chore for me because I now own a lot of concert DVDs and I would need to go back and look over all of them and maybe even relisten to some of them. Further, one has a tendency to rate AQ higher when it's music that you really like - in other words you're less objective when pretty good AQ and a good band coincide. In any event, I will list some disks that I really like for AQ and largely like for content (in no particular order):
> 
> Heart- Alive in Seatle.
> 
> Roger Waters - Live in the Flesh
> 
> The Best of Soundstage
> 
> Standing in the Shadows of Motown
> 
> Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story
> 
> Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live
> 
> Music for Montserrat
> 
> Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider
> 
> Lee Ritenour - Overtime
> 
> 
> Of course there's lots of other disks that a like a lot becuase of content, but the list was primarily based on AQ.
> 
> 
> Ed




Man, you've got good taste in music. I'd rank Overtime-Lee Ritenour 1, Boz Scaggs Greatest Hits 2.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16318820
> 
> 
> Very tricky Mr Bluray. The player 'screen format' is set to 'original', but it stretched out the aspect ratio on a 4:3 title to 16:9 anyways. Why do they do this? Now I have to check before hand and maybe use 'squeeze' in order to see the proper aspect ratio on older SD's! This is bull ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: the older HD-DVD has great AQ and VQ and no such trickery.
> 
> 
> I'm NOT sold on Bluray, we are just being sucked into a more expensive game.
> 
> 
> $15 titles will now cost $25 to $30.



I wish the media companies would offer downloads for all their catalogs.


I'd just buy something like the NETGEAR Didgital Entertainer Elite with swappable drives and store everything on drives. I'm waiting, because I want to skip Sony and it's Bluray licensing fees, and old disk technology.


Come on media companies!


----------



## Artslinger

Live at Alabama Hall Munich 1985 (2009)

Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes

Running Time 155 Minutes

DVD Release Date: May 19, 2009


"This 1985 concert vividly captured in Germany. In it Southside Johnny delivers a blinding set consisting of such stage favorites as 'I Don't Want To Go Home', 'Love On The Wrong Side Of Town' and the Springsteen-penned 'Talk To Me' and 'The Fever'. Southside Johnny is highly-respected in both blues and rock circles and has built a loyal and substantial following over the years with his frequent touring. This DVD includes a special bonus concert, 'Having A Party', filmed in 1991 on Southside Johnny's home ground, the famous Stone Pony Club in Asbury Park, New Jersey. He is joined on one number by anot"













All or Nothing: Live from London (2009)

Steve Marriott

Running Time 60 Minutes

DVD Release Date: June 16, 2009


"'Live In London' features a full show Steve Marriott played with his band 'Packet Of Three' at London's Camden Palace Theatre in 1985. Marriott revisits many hits from his back catalog including classic Small Faces songs 'What'cha Gonna Do ... Full DescriptionAbout It', 'All Or Nothing' and 'Tin Soldier' and Humble Pie singles '30 Days In The Hole' and 'I Don't Need No Doctor'. Marriott is quite simply a rock n roll legend - as leader of the Small Faces and Humble Pie he is responsible for some of the all-time great songs created by any British musician. Marriott formed the Small Faces with Ronnie Lane in 1964 and they went on to become of the legendary British bands of their era with classic hit songs including 'All Or Nothing', 'Tin Soldier', 'Lazy Sunday' and 'Itchycoo Park' and the seminal album 'Ogden's Nut Gone Flake'. The band split in 1969 and Marriott went on to form Humble Pie with Peter Frampton"


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16318820
> 
> 
> Very tricky Mr Bluray. The player 'screen format' is set to 'original', but it stretched out the aspect ratio on a 4:3 title to 16:9 anyways. Why do they do this? Now I have to check before hand and maybe use 'squeeze' in order to see the proper aspect ratio on older SD's! This is bull ****



But I tought you said the picture is not distorted.










Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaby* /forum/post/16322726
> 
> 
> Man, you've got good taste in music. I'd rank Overtime-Lee Ritenour 1, Boz Scaggs Greatest Hits 2.













Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaby* /forum/post/16322726
> 
> 
> Man, you've got good taste in music. I'd rank Overtime-Lee Ritenour 1, Boz Scaggs Greatest Hits 2.



I think the Boz Scaggs performance is very lacking, Boz looks like he would rather be anywhere but there... and whats with that wierd bored audience? It is a good recording, but....


Also, don't you guys ever listen to new music?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16327383
> 
> 
> But I tought you said the picture is not distorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



The faces were just a little to big.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16327702
> 
> 
> I think the Boz Scaggs performance is very lacking, Boz looks like he would rather be anywhere but there... and whats with that wierd bored audience? It is a good recording, but....
> 
> 
> Also, don't you guys ever listen to new music?



Recommendations?


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> All or Nothing: Live from London (2009)
> 
> Steve Marriott
> 
> Running Time 60 Minutes
> 
> DVD Release Date: June 16, 2009
> 
> 
> "'Live In London' features a full show Steve Marriott played with his band 'Packet Of Three' at London's Camden Palace Theatre in 1985. Marriott revisits many hits from his back catalog including classic Small Faces songs 'What'cha Gonna Do ... Full DescriptionAbout It', 'All Or Nothing' and 'Tin Soldier' and Humble Pie singles '30 Days In The Hole' and 'I Don't Need No Doctor'. Marriott is quite simply a rock n roll legend - as leader of the Small Faces and Humble Pie he is responsible for some of the all-time great songs created by any British musician. Marriott formed the Small Faces with Ronnie Lane in 1964 and they went on to become of the legendary British bands of their era with classic hit songs including 'All Or Nothing', 'Tin Soldier', 'Lazy Sunday' and 'Itchycoo Park' and the seminal album 'Ogden's Nut Gone Flake'. The band split in 1969 and Marriott went on to form Humble Pie with Peter Frampton"



Cool, thanks. The Life and Time of Steve Marriot is another DVD for the Marriott fan. It's OOP but can be had $40ish at Amazon. It's part documentary and part performances. Years ago a friend and myself were standing in front of the stage when Humble Pie first came to the states with Frampton. We asked Marriott what type of guitar he had but we couldn't understand his thick accent. He finally pointed at the head of the guitar.










larry


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elmo C* /forum/post/13626185
> 
> Attachment 107317 How about a fantastic dts recording that will make your set sound better than you ever thought it could,top notch music to boot. MOE. Live at The Fillmore



I've had this for a bit now (huge moe. fan) and just popped the DVD in last night for the first time. Sound quality is EXCELLENT.


Picture is TERRIBLE though. I've seen this a few times in HD glory on HDNET or one of those channels. I couldn't believe how bad the picture was, and that it wasn't even in widescreen (it was a square box on my TV).


Highly recommend this though. Great setlist. Great music that I think a lot of people would enjoy.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16327780
> 
> 
> Recommendations?



Hmm give this a shot, Live At Wembley:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_pOS9hXczE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4DR8sv7Ls4 


Or how about this killer concert DVD, Bullet in a Bible:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2fb84_eJc4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6w9X358PtY


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16331512
> 
> 
> Hmm give this a shot, Live At Wembley:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_pOS9hXczE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4DR8sv7Ls4
> 
> 
> Or how about this killer concert DVD, Bullet in a Bible:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2fb84_eJc4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6w9X358PtY



The Green Day - Bullet in a Bible DVD is pure RockNRoll !

Go give it a watch and listen...


-t


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16286216
> 
> 
> I have viewed this DVD several times; great songs ; good picture quality
> 
> 
> BUT I noticed the 5.1 sound volume is ridiculously low compared to other DVD's
> 
> 
> Its hard to play this loud because of this
> 
> 
> has anyone else noticed this? you have to turn the volume near full to get it loud
> 
> 
> I have many other DVD concerts and most of them are more than loud enough
> 
> 
> this seems to be a flaw with the Fleetwood Mac title
> 
> 
> hope to hear from others who have listed to this disc



Hi,


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner but I've been in poor health recently...

I did listen to my copy of this disk and then put on 2 other discs. Tom Petty - Live at the Olympic and also Heart - Alive in Seattle.

With all 3, I listened at the same volume using the Dolby Surround 5.0 or 5.1 tracks. I couldn't tell much difference in the volume of the three.


Not sure what to suggest to you because this seems very odd. Other than to try a rental version of the same disk and see if that too produces the same volume level.


-t


----------



## detroit1

Yeah I have Heart Alive in Seattle on DVD and Blu-Ray

I found that disc much louder and very nice sounding


The Fleetwood Mac disc is nice sounding but just doesn't get that loud and I have a very powerful system; I can get over 110 db at the seat in a 1300 sq ft room sitting 15 feet away so Power is not the problem


I have seen some other people writing in on Amazon or other places that they didn't like the sound of the Fleetwood Mac disc; it could have been for the same reason; not sure


Another DVD and Blu-Ray with Very Low Volume but nice sound is Hall and Oates live at the Troubadour


try that one out if you can


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16332755
> 
> 
> The Green Day - Bullet in a Bible DVD is pure RockNRoll !
> 
> Go give it a watch and listen...
> 
> 
> -t




Thanx, I'm checking into this band.


----------



## JetJockey1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16286216
> 
> 
> I have viewed this DVD several times; great songs ; good picture quality
> 
> 
> BUT I noticed the 5.1 sound volume is ridiculously low compared to other DVD's
> 
> 
> Its hard to play this loud because of this
> 
> 
> has anyone else noticed this? you have to turn the volume near full to get it loud
> 
> 
> I have many other DVD concerts and most of them are more than loud enough
> 
> 
> this seems to be a flaw with the Fleetwood Mac title
> 
> 
> hope to hear from others who have listed to this disc



You are correct, it is recorded at a much lower level than almost any other concert that I own (70 or so), however, when cranked to appropriate levels the SQ is quite good.


----------



## detroit1

thank for backing me up on that. I have tons of concert disc as well and the Fleetwood Mac is many many db lower volume but it does have good sound quality; lots of bass; they still screwed up the recording level though

It would be nearly impossible for people to play this disc at really loud volumes like other discs. I don't care what amplifiers someone has

You can't make up 10 db or however lower the volume is on this disc

It is also very low on the Hall and Oates Live at Troubadour DVD and Blu-Ray


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16333315
> 
> 
> thank for backing me up on that. I have tons of concert disc as well and the Fleetwood Mac is many many db lower volume but it does have good sound quality; lots of bass; they still screwed up the recording level though
> 
> It would be nearly impossible for people to play this disc at really loud volumes like other discs. I don't care what amplifiers someone has
> 
> You can't make up 10 db or however lower the volume is on this disc
> 
> It is also very low on the Hall and Oates Live at Troubadour DVD and Blu-Ray




Just amplify yer input to yer receiver, very easy my friend.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16333315
> 
> 
> It would be nearly impossible for people to play this disc at really loud volumes like other discs. I don't care what amplifiers someone has
> 
> You can't make up 10 db or however lower the volume is on this disc



I don't think this make sense. If one has sufficient amplification, then you can make it as loud as you want. The lower recorded volume only means that the noise level will be that much higher.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16327702
> 
> 
> Also, don't you guys ever listen to new music?



John - you've got to learn how to pay attention. We weren't talking about good music. We were talking about good audio recordings. I haven't come across any that is new music. Maybe the MP3 generation has completely lost it.










Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16332755
> 
> 
> The Green Day - Bullet in a Bible DVD is pure RockNRoll !
> 
> Go give it a watch and listen...
> 
> 
> -t



Check out Foo Fighters live at Wembley then ... equally pure Rock. Their albums are powerful. I bought the DVD version for my daughter, and the Blue-Ray for me.


Hell Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones come on stage at one point, and play 2 songs.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16338321
> 
> 
> John - you've got to learn how to pay attention. We weren't talking about good music. We were talking about good audio recordings. I haven't come across any that is new music. Maybe the MP3 generation has completely lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Yea one could argue most Rock doesn't lend itself to Hi-Fi that much - hell the musicians themselves are usually busy on stage compressing their signals like mad!


I mostly look for the ability to clearly differentiate the instruments ... if they get a proper miking mix and I'm usually happy with the electric concerts.


Acoustic shows do sound great uncompressed, I guess I dont listen to that much acoustic-dominated music, but do like female vocalists backed up by acoustic string bands. "An Evening With the Dixie Chicks" is a nice acoustic-dominated recording, as is Jewel's "Essential Songbook", the later being available on Blu-Ray.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16338746
> 
> 
> Check out Foo Fighters live at Wembley then ... equally pure Rock. Their albums are powerful. I bought the DVD version for my daughter, and the Blue-Ray for me.
> 
> 
> Hell Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones come on stage at one point, and play 2 songs.



Yes, that is a great concert too!

If you have the HD Music channel "Palladia" (sp?) , you can catch both of these concerts there.


-t


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16328904
> 
> 
> I've had this for a bit now (huge moe. fan) and just popped the DVD in last night for the first time. Sound quality is EXCELLENT.
> 
> 
> Picture is TERRIBLE though. I've seen this a few times in HD glory on HDNET or one of those channels. I couldn't believe how bad the picture was, and that it wasn't even in widescreen (it was a square box on my TV).
> 
> 
> Highly recommend this though. Great setlist. Great music that I think a lot of people would enjoy.



Is that the same MOE of "The Conch"? If it is, they're an outstanding band. I just discovered them a little while ago, I think I might have seen a snippit of that concert on TV which led me to buy that CD. I'll have to look for that DVD. The recording quality of The Conch on CD is excellent too.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16297822
> 
> 
> JB really needs to hire a singer and lyricist. Much like Joe Satriani and Steve Vai need to do.
> 
> 
> FYI: I broke down and purchased a Sony BDP-BX1 today. Come on Blu-Ray disks!



Nah, they sing with their guitars - good enough for me.


I bought the JB live at Ronnie Scott's and watched it for the first time a couple of days ago was very impressed. Quite the bass player he's got, she looks like she's twelve, but she's goood. I think I saw this band of his on Claptons' Guitar Festival if I'm not mistaken.

I was also intrigued by Imogen Heap, I might have to do a bit research on her.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16341691
> 
> 
> Nah, they sing with their guitars - good enough for me.



+1. The two songs with the guest vocalists were far and away the weakest of the entire show IMHO, especially Joss Stone, ugh







They could have easily left them off and substituted a couple of more instrumentals. I'd far prefer to hear Beck, Colaiuta & Wilkenfeld ripping it up rather than have somebody up there mucking it up with vocals which would be totally out of place in the vast majority of Beck arrangements.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16295476
> 
> 
> I don't have an answer for you. It would be interesting if you did measure how much quieter it is than other disks. When I get a chance, I'll take a listen again to my copy.
> 
> 
> Ed



OK - I took a listen again to Fleeetwod Mac - The Dance again. It does seem that it it might be several dB quiteter than the norm - what ever that is. But it never struck me as too quiet. Again I say that a disk that exhibits dynamics needs to have the average volume down so that the loud parts don't clip. I am able to get sufficient volume by simply turning up the volume control.


Is your disk a new pressing? Mine is the original and is odd in the sense that the DD 5.1 is on one side and a stereo PCM version is on the 2nd side side. Is that what you have?


Ed


----------



## detroit1

yes the Fleetwood Mac disc has 2 sides, one with 5.1 and one with stereo

I have not had any clipping problems with other concert discs that are louder; those discs just get to the volume you want without being near full blast on the volume control

There are tons of concerts out there that are much louder; great sounding and have no clipping issues. They should have set the recording level higher on the Fleetwood Mac disc


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16342853
> 
> 
> yes the Fleetwood Mac disc has 2 sides, one with 5.1 and one with stereo
> 
> I have not had any clipping problems with other concert discs that are louder; those discs just get to the volume you want without being near full blast on the volume control
> 
> There are tons of concerts out there that are much louder; great sounding and have no clipping issues. They should have set the recording level higher on the Fleetwood Mac disc



Huh? Two sides?

Mine has one side only. Both audio tracks on one side.

2.0 track sounds louder by a couple db over the surround. Both sound fine though.


-t


----------



## vision-master

If you haven't picked up this one yet, get it, it's over the top!












My Amazon review.
_U2 Vertigo is the kind of concerts I like. Big Venue, excited crowd, over 2 hours of non-interrupted concert, no bonus baloney, great 16:9 shot video along with 2.0, 5.1 or DTS sound. These guys are over the top. I rate them up there with Nickelback, both great live bands. If you like U2 at all, get this one, you won't be sorry. This concert will be played many times over the nexct few weeks and is one of my current favorites._


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16343953
> 
> 
> Huh? Two sides?
> 
> Mine has one side only. Both audio tracks on one side.
> 
> 2.0 track sounds louder by a couple db over the surround. Both sound fine though.
> 
> 
> -t



Mine has two sides depending on the audio.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16343953
> 
> 
> Huh? Two sides?



Yup.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16342853
> 
> 
> I have not had any clipping problems with other concert discs that are louder; . . . There are tons of concerts out there that are much louder; great sounding and have no clipping issues.



You won't have clipping problems because the audio engineer applies dynamic compression. That way the average volume is higher while the peaks are not clipped. But the process robs the recording of all its life. To maintain high dynamics, the average sound level must be lower.


Ed


----------



## ekb

And speaking of dynamic compression, I was shocked to hear the Foreigner Soundstage performance on PBS. I could only take about 30 seconds before I turned it off. I usually rave about how good Soundstage AQ and PQ are. What happened - was it produced differently than the usual Soundstage? I know that the Fleetwood Mac Soundstage was done different than usual and it was bad too.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16344764
> 
> 
> And speaking of dynamic compression, I was shocked to hear the Foreigner Soundstage performance on PBS. I could only take about 30 seconds before I turned it off. I usually rave about how good Soundstage AQ and PQ are. What happened - was it produced differently than the usual Soundstage? I know that the Fleetwood Mac Soundstage was done different than usual and it was bad too.
> 
> 
> Ed



I seems to me all these audio problems are magnified by ppl running surround sound?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16345150
> 
> 
> I seems to me all these audio problems are magnified by ppl running surround sound?



Sorry, I'm not following what you're trying to say.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16346337
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not following what you're trying to say.
> 
> 
> Ed



This guy summed up what I'm trying to say.



> Quote:
> Even now, only a very small percentage of the music out there is recorded with the intent of creating a surround sound mix. Certainly this music wasn't recorded with that intent. I suppose one could remix it into surround (with results varying a great deal based on the available source materials and the engineers and producers), but doing so really would really override many of the recording and mixing decisions made by the original engineers and producers, and, in many cases, the musicians themselves. Also, stereo mixes are made knowing that there are relatively few variables; the locations of the two speakers, the quality of those two speakers, etc. Adding more channels adds more variables, meaning that what sounds good in one person's set up might sound horrible in another's. Add to that the fact that most people with 5.1 or 7.1 setups don't even know how to use them properly, and, well...
> 
> 
> Aside from these considerations, how often do you listen to a live musical performance where the musicians physically surround you? Generally musician's are on a stage in front of you, arranged more or less from left to right, and you hear them more or less in stereo. Of course in a concert setting, part of the experience is hearing concert-goers behind you, etc., and so using surround sound mixes makes more sense.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16346939
> 
> 
> This guy summed up what I'm trying to say.



I guess I was confused about what you were saying because my comments have nothing to do with surround sound. Your post is all about surround sound. I'm talking about dynamic compression.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16347874
> 
> 
> I guess I was confused about what you were saying because my comments have nothing to do with surround sound. Your post is all about surround sound. I'm talking about dynamic compression.
> 
> 
> Ed



So dynamic compression does not exist with surround sound audio?










Bluray will bring us back to the quality of vinyl records.


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16341649
> 
> 
> Is that the same MOE of "The Conch"? If it is, they're an outstanding band. I just discovered them a little while ago, I think I might have seen a snippit of that concert on TV which led me to buy that CD. I'll have to look for that DVD. The recording quality of The Conch on CD is excellent too.



It is! Check out the DVD - PQ is awful, but it's a great setlist and the AQ is excellent.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16349427
> 
> 
> It is! Check out the DVD - PQ is awful, but it's a great setlist and the AQ is excellent.



There is no PQ as it's an Audio DVD.........


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16350412
> 
> 
> There is no PQ as it's an Audio DVD.........



Umm, 'Live from the Fillmore' isn't just an audio DVD, which is what I was responding to.


Having WATCHED it, it would have been pretty amazing if my LCD TV could reproduce video based off of an Audio DVD though.

linky


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16351248
> 
> 
> Umm, 'Live from the Fillmore' isn't just an audio DVD, which is what I was responding to.
> 
> 
> Having WATCHED it, it would have been pretty amazing if my LCD TV could reproduce video based off of an Audio DVD though.
> 
> linky





> Quote:
> Is that the same MOE of "The Conch"? If it is, they're an outstanding band. I just discovered them a little while ago, I think I might have seen a snippit of that concert on TV which led me to buy that CD. I'll have to look for that DVD. The recording quality of The Conch on CD is excellent too.



How can the 'The Conch' be 'Live at the Fillmore'?


Nevermind.......


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elmo C* /forum/post/13626185
> 
> Attachment 107317 How about a fantastic dts recording that will make your set sound better than you ever thought it could,top notch music to boot. MOE. Live at The Fillmore





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16328904
> 
> 
> I've had this for a bit now (huge moe. fan) and just popped the DVD in last night for the first time. Sound quality is EXCELLENT.
> 
> 
> Picture is TERRIBLE though. I've seen this a few times in HD glory on HDNET or one of those channels. I couldn't believe how bad the picture was, and that it wasn't even in widescreen (it was a square box on my TV).
> 
> 
> Highly recommend this though. Great setlist. Great music that I think a lot of people would enjoy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16341649
> 
> 
> Is that the same MOE of "The Conch"? If it is, they're an outstanding band. I just discovered them a little while ago, I think I might have seen a snippit of that concert on TV which led me to buy that CD. I'll have to look for that DVD. The recording quality of The Conch on CD is excellent too.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16349427
> 
> 
> It is! Check out the DVD - PQ is awful, but it's a great setlist and the AQ is excellent.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16350412
> 
> 
> There is no PQ as it's an Audio DVD.........





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16351248
> 
> 
> Umm, 'Live from the Fillmore' isn't just an audio DVD, which is what I was responding to.
> 
> 
> Having WATCHED it, it would have been pretty amazing if my LCD TV could reproduce video based off of an Audio DVD though.
> 
> linky





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16351544
> 
> 
> How can the 'The Conch' be 'Live at the Fillmore'?
> 
> 
> Nevermind.......



This a little clearer now?


----------



## vision-master

I've never heard of this group before?


----------



## ballen420

They're basically a jam-band. Not a mainstream group, but popular with certain crowds (Phish, Dead, Umphree's McGee, Widespread Panic, etc).


Check out moe.org. They should stream some tunes on that site to see if you'd have any interest in renting/buying the DVD. HD-Net used to play the show a lot, but I haven't seen it lately.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/16342001
> 
> 
> +1. The two songs with the guest vocalists were far and away the weakest of the entire show IMHO, especially Joss Stone, ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could have easily left them off and substituted a couple of more instrumentals. I'd far prefer to hear Beck, Colaiuta & Wilkenfeld ripping it up rather than have somebody up there mucking it up with vocals which would be totally out of place in the vast majority of Beck arrangements.



I wouldn't have missed them either, but like I said that's the first time I've heard Imogen Heap and she peaked my curiousity enough that I'll try to find some more of her material.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16349427
> 
> 
> It is! Check out the DVD - PQ is awful, but it's a great setlist and the AQ is excellent.



Yeah I definitely will.
_Very_ interesting music they come up with, a bit of Jazz/Rock fusion with a touch of Funk thrown in for good measure. Tough to describe, but a pleasure for the ears.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16352070
> 
> 
> They're basically a jam-band. Not a mainstream group, but popular with certain crowds (Phish, Dead, Umphree's McGee, Widespread Panic, etc).
> 
> 
> Check out moe.org. They should stream some tunes on that site to see if you'd have any interest in renting/buying the DVD. HD-Net used to play the show a lot, but I haven't seen it lately.



I like jam-bands if'n they spin me off.


----------



## rnrgagne

I watched the Chris Botti Live in Boston Blu Ray last night in Dolby TrueHD 7.1, the first concert I've heard mixed in 7.1.

The only time you really notice the extra channels is when the crowd is clapping, and for the most part the soundstaging of the instruments is pretty much front & center, you don't notice the halls' ambiance like you do with some other multichannel recordings. (One that comes to mind is Elton John at the Royal Opera House in the "Dream Ticket" DVD package where you really get a sense of the venue.)


Not a bad concert, but won't dethrone any of my favorites. I really liked hearing John Mayer sing the Sinatra tune - he definitely "gets" that genre of music and did it justice. The other highlight for me was the drummer who's name I can't recall, I've seen him a few times now and have been really impressed each time.


----------



## eiricd

a couple of blu-rays I have bought recently and that I would urge you guys to pick up


1: Queen live in Montreal (and live aid)


stunning considering the source material is from 1981. the picture is sharp, and even though my 42" panasonic tv is merely HD ready, the bd is a hughe step up from the regular dvd. I have seen the disc in full hd, and it's even more stunning.

as for the audio, my set up is with only two speakers, so I stick to the stereo track - and on this release, it's extremely powerfull. really raw and loud and very well mixed.

as a bonus, you get Queen's live aid performance - by many considered the best performance by any band that has been captured on tape (sadly, this is only in regular definition and with an audio mix that leaves alot to be desired)


2: Rush - Snakes & Arrows live


both picture and audio are top notch. almost 3 hrs of rush on stage pluss alot of bonus features.


3: Jeff Beck - Ronnie Scott's


this is the first time I've listened to jeff beck, and even though there is alot of music that's too jazzy for me, the production of the disc is really great


4: Paul Rodgers - live in Glasgow


again, audio and picture are really great, and it's a superb performance


5: Ken Hensley - Blood on the highway


ken hensley of Uriah Heep shot his album launch concert in HD in an intimate setting, and the result is great. features his whole album Blood on the HIghway pluss many of Uriah Heep's greatest hits (which he penned) - including many guest performances


These are my current favourites, I don't have very much to compare to though. however, I do have ac dc's no bull- which looks like a regular vhs (albeit with a much improved soundtrack) and the who's Kilburn 77. the latter has a good audio track, be the picture didn't strike me as very good


in between these, I also have ZZ top live in texas, Asia live Tokyo and Deep Purple Montreux. they are all way better than ac dc and the who, but not quite in the league of the first 5 i mentioned.


so go get them!










many of these are available, with free postage, here; http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/3-/4....html?dpr=4020


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> I do have ac dc's no bull- which looks like a regular vhs (albeit with a much improved soundtrack)



This one is better.


----------



## Artslinger

I'm trying to find the Ken Hensley Blood on the highway DVD, standard not bluray, where this can be purchased online?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16363672
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find the Ken Hensley Blood on the highway DVD, standard not bluray, where this can be purchased online?


 here 


Sorry, it's just the CD.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/16362881
> 
> 
> 
> 2: Rush - Snakes & Arrows live
> 
> 
> both picture and audio are top notch. almost 3 hrs of rush on stage pluss alot of bonus features.




In all due respect, I would strongly urge people to rent this one before buying.....Me and quite a few others were VERY disappointed in the audio on this one.....it is way to ambient heavy and not enough direct.....sounds like a very high quality audience recording, not a soundboard. Check out the Snakes and Arrows thread in the BR disc section for more reviews. The performance is awesome though, just wish the audio could have come close to matching it


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16352388
> 
> 
> I watched the Chris Botti Live in Boston Blu Ray last night in Dolby TrueHD 7.1, the first concert I've heard mixed in 7.1.
> 
> The only time you really notice the extra channels is when the crowd is clapping, and for the most part the soundstaging of the instruments is pretty much front & center, you don't notice the halls' ambiance like you do with some other multichannel recordings. (One that comes to mind is Elton John at the Royal Opera House in the "Dream Ticket" DVD package where you really get a sense of the venue.)
> 
> 
> Not a bad concert, but won't dethrone any of my favorites. I really liked hearing John Mayer sing the Sinatra tune - he definitely "gets" that genre of music and did it justice. The other highlight for me was the drummer who's name I can't recall, I've seen him a few times now and have been really impressed each time.



I wish you would take a minute and post your review in the BR section where there is a Chris Botti Boston thread......I agree with you and noticed the same thing with the soundstage, but we have had a little debate over there and could use your opinion







.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16363855
> 
> here
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's just the CD.



Amazon seems to have only the Bluray version.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16363895
> 
> 
> In all due respect, I would strongly urge people to rent this one before buying.....Me and quite a few others were VERY disappointed in the audio on this one.....it is way to ambient heavy and not enough direct.....sounds like a very high quality audience recording, not a soundboard. Check out the Snakes and Arrows thread in the BR disc section for more reviews. The performance is awesome though, just wish the audio could have come close to matching it




Ain't you thinking of Rush - Live in Rio instead?


The audio on Snakes and Arrows is great!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16363895
> 
> 
> In all due respect, I would strongly urge people to rent this one before buying.....Me and quite a few others were VERY disappointed in the audio on this one.....it is way to ambient heavy and not enough direct.....sounds like a very high quality audience recording, not a soundboard. Check out the Snakes and Arrows thread in the BR disc section for more reviews. The performance is awesome though, just wish the audio could have come close to matching it



... my standard DVD version sounds great.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16363973
> 
> 
> Amazon seems to have only the Bluray version.




Better get taht new Blew-Ray player.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16363984
> 
> 
> ... my standard DVD version sounds great.



What's with these ppl?


Are they running K-mart surround sound systems or what?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16364001
> 
> 
> What's with these ppl?
> 
> 
> Are they running K-mart surround sound systems or what?



I just listened to the Snakes and Arrows concert this weekend and was thinking how good it sounding. I don't understand how some people can have a completely different experience. I have over a 125 concert DVDs for reference when it comes to audio and video quality.


----------



## Artslinger

It may be because Geedy Lee's vocals are not mostly coming out of the center channel. That can be a good or bad thing depending on the mixing.


----------



## jcmccorm

Regarding Snakes and Arrows, I have to agree with the poster who cautioned everyone to the audio. Much too much "arena noise". I switched to 2-channel and it improved.


Cary


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16363895
> 
> 
> In all due respect, I would strongly urge people to rent this one before buying.....Me and quite a few others were VERY disappointed in the audio on this one.....it is way to ambient heavy and not enough direct.....sounds like a very high quality audience recording, not a soundboard. Check out the Snakes and Arrows thread in the BR disc section for more reviews. The performance is awesome though, just wish the audio could have come close to matching it



Have to strongly disagree here - the Rush "Live in Rio" was just AWFUL, way too much audience in the mix, "Snakes and Arrows" is miles ahead.


I have both the DVD and the BluRay of "Snakes and Arrows", and I think the audio is excellent - listen to the drums and bass on YYZ for a decent example - although I think the audio mix on the DVD is slightly better than the HD DTS on the BluRay. I changed the crossover setting on my LFE channel for the BluRay to bring in more LF, as I felt the HF presence was so crisp and clear that I wanted more low-end to balance it out.


Once I made that adjustment, the visual and menu-tree advantage of the BluRay outweighed any perceived audio advantage of the DVD. I saw the Snakes and Arrows tour when Rush came to New Jersey, and I believe that DVD and BluRay capture the essence of the tour.


It is one of my favorite discs now, and has the added bonus feature of removing the bad taste that "Rush In Rio" left behind.


-g


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Once I made that adjustment, the visual and menu-tree advantage of the BluRay outweighed any perceived audio advantage of the DVD. I saw the Snakes and Arrows tour when Rush came to New Jersey, and I believe that DVD and BluRay capture the essence of the tour.



I seen em in Saint Paul.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16364560
> 
> 
> Have to strongly disagree here - the Rush "Live in Rio" was just AWFUL, way too much audience in the mix, "Snakes and Arrows" is miles ahead.
> 
> 
> I have both the DVD and the BluRay of "Snakes and Arrows", and I think the audio is excellent -



Since we're finally all chiming in on S&A I'll give my $0.02 again. I agree that it's miles ahead of Rio, which is one of the worst audio recordings of all time. But it's still has a long way to go before it can be classified as "excellent".


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16364644
> 
> 
> Since we're finally all chiming in on S&A I'll give my $0.02 again. I agree that it's miles ahead of Rio, which is one of the worst audio recordings of all time. But it's still has a long way to go before it can be classified as "excellent".
> 
> 
> Ed



Can I get it on 8 track?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16363981
> 
> 
> Ain't you thinking of Rush - Live in Rio instead?
> 
> 
> The audio on Snakes and Arrows is great!



I agree with you that Rio is not great audio, but Snakes and Arrows is not much better IMO. Honestly one of the least impressive BR concert discs for audio IMHO (and I have listened to a LOT of BR concerts at this point and countless SD-DVD concerts).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16364644
> 
> 
> But it's still has a long way to go before it can be classified as "excellent".
> 
> 
> Ed



Exactly. Pop this Snakes and Arrows in then throw on something like NIN, John Mayer, Jewel, The Police, David Gilmour, Chicago w/ EWaF, Live from Abbey Road, Dave and Tim, both Chris Botti BRs, etc...(I am strictly talking BRs here by the way) and listen to the dif in the recording/mix.....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16364560
> 
> 
> Have to strongly disagree here - the Rush "Live in Rio" was just AWFUL, way too much audience in the mix, "Snakes and Arrows" is miles ahead.
> 
> 
> I have both the DVD and the BluRay of "Snakes and Arrows", and I think the audio is excellent - listen to the drums and bass on YYZ for a decent example - although I think the audio mix on the DVD is slightly better than the HD DTS on the BluRay. I changed the crossover setting on my LFE channel for the BluRay to bring in more LF, as I felt the HF presence was so crisp and clear that I wanted more low-end to balance it out.
> 
> 
> Once I made that adjustment, the visual and menu-tree advantage of the BluRay outweighed any perceived audio advantage of the DVD. I saw the Snakes and Arrows tour when Rush came to New Jersey, and I believe that DVD and BluRay capture the essence of the tour.
> 
> 
> It is one of my favorite discs now, and has the added bonus feature of removing the bad taste that "Rush In Rio" left behind.
> 
> 
> -g



YYZ should have sounded MUCH better than this recording/mix gives us and if this had been a quality recording/mix it would have been. If you have to make major tweaks (which I consider a crossover setting change on your LFE channel to be just that) to your system to get a concert sounding decent (assuming your setup is calibrated, sub is eq'd, etc.....) there is a problem with the recording/mix.


Here is a link to my thoughts after I listened to this track.......post #98 Also note some of the other opinions in this thread.....looks like I am far from the only one who did not like the audio on this one.....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...+snakes+arrows 



Bottom line is this one does NOT sound like a direct board feed which is what I personaly want to hear in my nice calibrated HT, but sounds like a high quality audience recording. Surrounds are mixed much too loud, bass is way to thin, and the whole sound is MUCH too ambient IMO....again, this sounds like a high quality audience recording and NOT a direct board feed which turns me off personaly. I want to hear the music as pure as possible which this recording/mix is FAR from doing. This one is especially disappointing because I love this band and I think the actual performance is fantastic on Snakes and Arrows.


Having said all that I will say these concert BRs are VERY, VERY subjective as far as sound and have a wider range of opinion than anything. I respect everyones feelings on this one (and others) since we all hear things dif and all listen for dif things. For me, this is the perfect example of how NOT to do a concert recording/mix unfortunately












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/16364347
> 
> 
> Regarding Snakes and Arrows, I have to agree with the poster who cautioned everyone to the audio. Much too much "arena noise". I switched to 2-channel and it improved.
> 
> 
> Cary



Exactly.







Wish I would have tried 2-channel before returning this.


----------



## Dobby

Toe I agree. This was my first concert I bought on Bluray, and although I thought the PQ was stunning, I was completly dissapointed by the AQ. It sounds like it was recorded in the back row.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dobby* /forum/post/16369020
> 
> 
> Toe I agree. This was my first concert I bought on Bluray, and although I thought the PQ was stunning, I was completly dissapointed by the AQ. It sounds like it was recorded in the back row.



Definitely. I was just so excited that we _might_ finally have a great recorded and mixed Rush show on disc since there really has not been one yet IMO, but this _still_ did not happen







I am just craving some reference quality live Rush audio!


----------



## ekb

I believe that Alex has a big hand in the audio mastering of all the Rush DVDs. Do you think that he might be the culprit?


It boggles my mind that Geddy or Neil don't listen to the mix and hear that their contributions are completely subdued and demand a fix. And why do all 3 of them just ignore the complaints of their audience. I don't get it.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

You guys are bumming me out. I ordered that Rush Blu-Ray 2 days ago, and now you say it sucks...


BTW, the culprit for bad audio on Rio was the weather. It POURED, Amazon rainforest style, before the show, and it knocked out a significant amount of their electronics.


They should have never released that Rio show.


Hopefully Snakes and Arrows is much better (?)


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16369265
> 
> 
> You guys are bumming me out. I ordered that Rush Blu-Ray 2 days ago, and now you say it sucks...



John - I don't think that YOU should sweat it. You seem to be much more interested in the performance than the recording - and the performance of S&A doesn't get much better.


> Quote:
> BTW, the culprit for bad audio on Rio was the weather. . .



I don't buy it - I know there was a bad storm and I'm sure it hindered them - but the nature of the recording problems is unrealated to weather and completely due to incompetence.


> Quote:
> Hopefully Snakes and Arrows is much better (?)



For the 3rd time - yes- it's way way better; and by far the best Rush audio recording on DVD. But it's nowhere close to being excellent.


Ed


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Lemme find that DVD. I remember certain instruments or voices on RIO were obviously recorded from secondary microphones, and were not individually miked.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16369227
> 
> 
> I believe that Alex has a big hand in the audio mastering of all the Rush DVDs. Do you think that he might be the culprit?



My guess is Yes.....we talked about this a bit in the other thread I linked







His ears are obviously shot!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16369265
> 
> 
> You guys are bumming me out. I ordered that Rush Blu-Ray 2 days ago, and now you say it sucks...
> 
> 
> BTW, the culprit for bad audio on Rio was the weather. It POURED, Amazon rainforest style, before the show, and it knocked out a significant amount of their electronics.
> 
> 
> They should have never released that Rio show.
> 
> 
> Hopefully Snakes and Arrows is much better (?)



Dont let us get you down....listen and decide for yourself since some people apparently like the sound they were going for. The performance as ekb mentioned is fantastic


----------



## Artslinger

Has anyone picked up the Wilco Ashes Of American Flags?


I would like to know if there is a concert song only selection on this disk before buying. Documentary between songs can become a drag with repeated viewings.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16370382
> 
> 
> Has anyone picked up the Wilco Ashes Of American Flags?
> 
> 
> I would like to know if there is a concert song only selection on this disk before buying. Documentary between songs can become a drag with repeated viewings.





> Quote:
> "Ashes of American Flags" is Wilco's first concert film, and it's a great one. With about 20 songs being performed live, they're all staggering. As another reviewer noted, this version of "Impossible Germany" is just breathtaking. Beautifully filmed, and with superb audio, the songs are inter-cut with snippets of life on the road, and glimpses of what hanging out with Jeff Tweedy might be.



Inter-cut with snippets of life on the road? Sounds like the typical concert/ documentary filler chop job. No thanx's........


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16369265
> 
> 
> You guys are bumming me out. I ordered that Rush Blu-Ray 2 days ago, and now you say it sucks...
> 
> 
> BTW, the culprit for bad audio on Rio was the weather. It POURED, Amazon rainforest style, before the show, and it knocked out a significant amount of their electronics.
> 
> 
> They should have never released that Rio show.
> 
> 
> Hopefully Snakes and Arrows is much better (?)




Ignore the lemmings. Rush fanatics are weird.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16370478
> 
> 
> Inter-cut with snippets of life on the road? Sounds like the typical concert/ documentary filler chop job. No thanx's........



Many times on these type of concert/ documentary DVDs you can select songs only.


From what I have read the DVD is top quality AQ and PQ.


I guess I'll just rent it from Netflix before buying.


----------



## vision-master

I've had it with Ebay. I purchased a 'buy it now' DVD title on the 23rd. They said items ship within 1-3 days. Today I get this auto reply 'your item has just shipped.' WTF, it was 7 day's ago that I paid them. Also, I didn't order this from over seas either. The couple dollar savings ain't worth it.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16363672
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find the Ken Hensley Blood on the highway DVD, standard not bluray, where this can be purchased online?


 http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Highway-.../dp/B0017158BW


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/16371796
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/blood-highway-.../dp/b0017158bw


not blew-ray!









here


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16370494
> 
> 
> Rush fanatics are weird.



Agreed.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I'm only a fanatic about 2 amazing albums of theirs, which they produced back to back.


Each album started with a side of excellent radio rock ... then finished with a side of incredible progressive rock...


These 2 albums are just genius ...




Permanent Waves (1980)

THE SPIRIT OF RADIO 4:54
FREEWILL 5:23
JACOB'S LADDER 7:50
ENTRE NOUS 4:37
DIFFERENT STRINGS 3:50
NATURAL SCIENCE 9:27

I. Tide Pools

II. Hyperspace

III. Permanent Waves


Moving Pictures (1981)

TOM SAWYER (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart/Dubois) 4:33
RED BARCHETTA (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 6:07
YYZ (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson) 4:23
LIMELIGHT (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 4:18
THE CAMERA EYE (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 10:55
WITCH HUNT (PART III OF "FEAR") (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 4:43
VITAL SIGNS (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 4:45


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16375702
> 
> 
> I'm only a fanatic about 2 amazing albums of theirs, which they produced back to back.
> 
> 
> Each album started with a side of excellent radio rock ... then finished with a side of incredible progressive rock...
> 
> 
> These 2 albums are just genius ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permanent Waves (1980)
> 
> THE SPIRIT OF RADIO 4:54
> FREEWILL 5:23
> JACOB'S LADDER 7:50
> ENTRE NOUS 4:37
> DIFFERENT STRINGS 3:50
> NATURAL SCIENCE 9:27
> 
> I. Tide Pools
> 
> II. Hyperspace
> 
> III. Permanent Waves
> 
> 
> Moving Pictures (1981)
> 
> TOM SAWYER (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart/Dubois) 4:33
> RED BARCHETTA (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 6:07
> YYZ (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson) 4:23
> LIMELIGHT (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 4:18
> THE CAMERA EYE (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 10:55
> WITCH HUNT (PART III OF "FEAR") (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 4:43
> VITAL SIGNS (Geddy Lee/Alex Lifeson/Neil Peart) 4:45



This was their "Sgt. Pepper & White Album"....... their heyday in my opinion. I totally agree, these were great albums!


John


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16375722
> 
> 
> this was their "sgt. Pepper & white album"....... Their heyday in my opinion. I totally agree, these were great albums!
> 
> 
> John



+1


----------



## zoey67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16371516
> 
> 
> I've had it with Ebay. I purchased a 'buy it now' DVD title on the 23rd. They said items ship within 1-3 days. Today I get this auto reply 'your item has just shipped.' WTF, it was 7 day's ago that I paid them. Also, I didn't order this from over seas either. The couple dollar savings ain't worth it.



well guess it's not your cup of tea...go and support your local best buy or fry's then, you'll be more happy. But for the rest of not in a rush crowd ebay is my best friend.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16371516
> 
> 
> I've had it with Ebay. I purchased a 'buy it now' DVD title on the 23rd. They said items ship within 1-3 days. Today I get this auto reply 'your item has just shipped.' WTF, it was 7 day's ago that I paid them. Also, I didn't order this from over seas either. The couple dollar savings ain't worth it.



This is typical BS that places like that pull, what they are doing is getting your money, then buy the disk, and then shipping it to you. Talk about the ultimate middle man. They stock very little inventory.


Tower records pulls that crap that is why I no longer buy from them, they may be dirt cheap but who wants to wait three weeks for a DVD.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16377052
> 
> 
> This is typical BS that places like that pull, what they are doing is getting your money, then buy the disk, and then shipping it to you. Talk about the ultimate middle man. They stock very little inventory.
> 
> 
> Tower records pulls that crap that is why I no longer buy from them, they may be dirt cheap but who wants to wait three weeks for a DVD.



What pisses me off is, right in the listing they say, 'Items will be shipped within 1-3 days of purchase'.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I'm more and more an Amazon guy ... so much less hassle, and with the Amazon Marketplace you can get some pretty good deals.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16371943
> 
> not blew-ray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here



try this

http://www.play.com/Music/MusicDVD/4...t/Product.html


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16377381
> 
> 
> What pisses me off is, right in the listing they say, 'Items will be shipped within 1-3 days of purchase'.



Tower records started screwing me over saying the product was in stock and even show it shipped when in really the order never shipped, they would pull this crap on USPS shipped items as there is no way to track packages.


On my last and final order with Tower, I contacted my Credit Card company after a long delay on a shipped order, and Tower shipped the order ASAP. You can search the web for complaints about Towers practice of doing this BS.


From now on I'm sticking with Amazon, I may pay a few bucks more but the service is 100% better.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16378083
> 
> 
> Tower records started screwing me over saying the product was in stock and even show it shipped when in really the order never shipped, they would pull this crap on USPS shipped items as there is no way to track packages.
> 
> 
> On my last and final order with Tower, I contacted my Credit Card company after a long delay on a shipped order, and Tower shipped the order ASAP. You can search the web for complaints about Towers practice of doing this BS.
> 
> 
> From now on I'm sticking with Amazon, I may pay a few bucks more but the service is 100% better.



I PM'ed the Ebay Seller and told them if I don't recieve the item within 7 days I'm filling a dispute with Paypal. They don't like this.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16378114
> 
> 
> I PM'ed the Ebay Seller and told them if I don't recieve the item within 7 days I'm filling a dispute with Paypal. They don't like this.



That is a one of the good things about eBay/PayPal transactions.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16377642
> 
> 
> I'm more and more an Amazon guy ... so much less hassle, and with the Amazon Marketplace you can get some pretty good deals.



The only problem I have had with Amazon, is about a 1/3 of the time the disc is loose in the case and flopping around, or it is covered with a "film" for lack of a better word, on the side of the disc the laser reads........ you can usually carefully wash it off, but that is always baffling to me.......... heat and condensation in storage maybe? They have a fantastic return policy however, no questions asked. Every bad disc I have ever received, you download and print the postage paid return label and they ship a replacement out immediately, prior to receiving the return. You are not charged for the replacement either, as long as the return gets back in 30 days I believe....... very nice to deal with.


John


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16377642
> 
> 
> I'm more and more an Amazon guy ... so much less hassle, and with the Amazon Marketplace you can get some pretty good deals.



I agree!

I buy most of my stuff on their Marketplace. Had one problem in the many many transactions I've done this way and it was taken care of quickly and with no hassle. Some very good deals to be had this way.


Also, the music chain in my area, Newbury Comics, has a great used CD and DVD section in their stores. Coupons come out regularly via email for 30% off on these items.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16382207
> 
> 
> The only problem I have had with Amazon, is about a 1/3 of the time the disc is loose in the case and flopping around, or it is covered with a "film" for lack of a better word, on the side of the disc the laser reads........ you can usually carefully wash it off, but that is always baffling to me.......... heat and condensation in storage maybe? They have a fantastic return policy however, no questions asked. Every bad disc I have ever received, you download and print the postage paid return label and they ship a replacement out immediately, prior to receiving the return. You are not charged for the replacement either, as long as the return gets back in 30 days I believe....... very nice to deal with.
> 
> 
> John



Most of my stuff I order off Amazon. I buy a few titles from Best Buy, they mainly carry popular stuff. Also we have a chain store that sells a lot of used stuff that I buy from occasionally. In the past I've picked up titles from South Korea, aka Ebay.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16389219
> 
> 
> 
> For those nay-sayer's that say the audio is bad, get a decent sound system.




lol....thats the problem....the better your setup, the more revealing these shows become and the more the flaws stick out......of course a system that has not been setup well can have the same problem.










BB King Live on BR is a awesome recording/mix by the way.....watched this the other night.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16389406
> 
> 
> I used to stop in at the local coffee shop. There was an elderly gentleman that was the foreman for setup with the Minnesota orchestra. You name the concert hall and he's been there. He traveled all over the World for decades and went to many highbrow parties. He got to listen to some of the most expensive sound systems available. I mean totally upper end. He said what a bunch of BS. Yeah they sounded great, but not $100,000 great.



Musicians can feel threatened by uber sound systems, thats all.


A typical orchestra with its 50 odd people will crank out the equivalent of tens of thousands of watts of energy, and to fully reproduce an orchestra's sound, you need lots of headroom and huge magnificient speakers with hundreds of pound of amplifiers.


I have a pretty damn good $5k sound system, and I've heard it side-by-side with a $40k sound system, and it sounded like a clock radio


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16389406
> 
> 
> I think your full of it. Here's a good story for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to stop in at the local coffee shop. There was an elderly gentleman that was the foreman for setup with the Minnesota orchestra. You name the concert hall and he's been there. He traveled all over the World for decades and went to many highbrow parties. He got to listen to some of the most expensive sound systems available. I mean totally upper end. He said what a bunch of BS. Yeah they sounded great, but not $100,000 great.



Its all relative......What sounds $100,000 great would be dif depending on the person. Some people would hear a $1,000,000 system and say it was totaly worth it, some would not. When I said the better your setup, I am assuming you are comparing dif components in the EXACT same room which is the ONLY fair way to do a comparison of dif equipment IMO.



No offense, but that story is meaningless unless we know ALL the details.....was the $100,000 system in an at least somewhat treated room acoustically? Did the room contain bass traps/first reflection traps? What was the room like in general? (dimensions, wall/floor/ceiling materials, etc......) did they do comparisons of lesser equipment in the EXACT same room? Do you catch my drift? WAY too many variables to make ANY conclusions on a story like that.


I dont have the greatest main speakers in the world, but I have gone to the effort to setup my system properly by doing the standard calibration as well as treating the room to some degree with bass traps and first reflection traps as well as sub eq to get a nice flat sub response.....point is a relatively humble equip setup in a room that has been treated to some degree can sound better than a $100,000 setup in a crap room which I have personally witnessed more than once since I have also been in some "upper end" HTs. Of course if you put all that high end equip in the same treated room you will hear the dif to some degree from the lesser to the greater components.....how much this dif means to you as far as a $$$$ amount will again depend on the person. So many variables.....


The other thing is we each hear things dif, so the "foreman for setup of the Minnesota orchestra" may hear that $100,000 system and say it is not worth the money while somebody standing right next to him could say "WOW, this sounds incredible and this IS worth the money IMO". Also, people who cant comfortably afford a system like that (me included) will commonly look for reasons why it is not worth the money while somebody who has that pricepoint in mind might view it just the opposite.







SO many variables and things to consider from just this one example you mention that absolutely NO conclusions can be made in general as far the the worthiness of a $100,000 sound system.


Watched MOE: Live at the Fillmore (cool since this venue is about 20 min from my house) last night and not being familar with the band, I was impressed with what this "jam band" could do from a musical standpoint. Video was crap, but the audio was good for the most part.


Going to check out Tom Petty sound stage tonight most likely on BR.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

While this is a high-definition A/V recording, Rush in concert sounds NOTHING like this.


The performance itself is good, Geddy Lee and Neil Piert sound great for their age. Most of Rush's songs are VERY demanding to play, and the weak link, if there is one, is Lifeson's guitar work, which he performs professionally, although there are too few standout moments for him. You can't help but sympathize with him as he winces to the audience and emotes about how much his 50 year old fingers are hurting after a solo. He definitely gets it done.


The problem with the recording, is the production and post-production. When you listen to this concert, all the instruments and voices sound like they are coming straight off the board, then limited and compressed so they all sound about the same level.


This is NOT what Rush sounds like in concert. They are a WALL OF SOUND band, the voices and instruments mix together with distortion and ambiance to create a richer, deeper, more layered sound at an actual concert.


The producers also de-fanged the instruments, Peirt's drums sound tinny, And Lifeson almost sounds like hes playing out of a practice amp. So even during Lifeson's guitar solos, you hear the drums pitter-pattering at the same level, and Lee's bass is almost as loud as the soloing guitar. That's an insane interpetation of their concert sound!


It is rather interesting hearing their show with this mix, but its not realistic.

Its almost like seeing "Rush Unplugged", I always knew that Piert was a fantastic drummer, but I didn't know Geddy Lee is such an awesome bassist! He really rips up the bass throughout the show.


I also have huge complaints about the video director. The camera shots seem completely random for most of the show, with lots of shots of the individual players from angles the audience normally never sees. And its relentlessly cycles between about 12 cameras, many of which are these odd angles on the players.


Also, the director doesn't seem to give the audience any love at all, until the end of the show. The actual video quality is pretty good however.


The audio quality is good but not great ... its recorded way too tinny ... not enough mid-bass or deep bass.


The "Extra Features" had some better audio recordings, especially the "Oh Atlanta Authorized Bootleg" which captures Rush's "Wall OF Sound" better!

There is a fantastic recording of "Trees", for instance.


Overall, I am still glad I bought it, even if Rush has managed, yet again to COMPLETELY SCREW UP another concert DVD.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16390231
> 
> 
> This thread is starting to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come over here to argue about this kind of garbage Toe an Moe..



Whos arguing? I just thought we were talking/debating, but I catch your drift and we can bring this to a hault.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16390024
> 
> 
> ... its recorded way too tinny ... not enough mid-bass or deep bass.



Agreed


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16391229
> 
> 
> Ok, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with my system and don't need any upgrades at this time
> 
> 
> I do keep drooling over these tho.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klipsch - Icon Triple 5-1/4" 2-Way Floorstanding Speaker




Wow. Those do look VERY nice!


----------



## ekb

A friend of mine is asking what the A/R is on "The Who, Live at the Ilse of Wight" (special edition DVD). Deep discount is showing both 1.33:1 and 1.85:1. Can someone confirm whether it's both, and if not, then what is it?


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16393446
> 
> 
> Looks like the Bluray disk is........
> 
> 
> Video
> 
> Video codec: MPEG-4 AVC
> 
> Video resolution: 1080i
> 
> Aspect ratio: 1.78:1



The whole thing is very confusing because nobody gives detailed information. It seems the original recording was 1.33:1. So if the picture on the BD is 1.78:1, then the OAR was altered which is a no-no. On the other hand, the 4:3 picture might be pillar-boxed in the 1.78:1 frame. One needs to hear from somebody that has a disk (and there seems to be 3 versions).


Ed


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16394819
> 
> 
> The whole thing is very confusing because nobody gives detailed information. It seems the original recording was 1.33:1. So if the picture on the BD is 1.78:1, then the OAR was altered which is a no-no. On the other hand, the 4:3 picture might be pillar-boxed in the 1.78:1 frame. One needs to hear from somebody that has a disk (and there seems to be 3 versions).
> 
> 
> Ed



My copy is the standard def. but I don't believe it is the special edition DVD. It is in 1.33:1.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/16396086
> 
> 
> My copy is the standard def. but I don't believe it is the special edition DVD. It is in 1.33:1.



Thanks.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger

What is the point of a bluray for a film shot in 1970?


It must be for the 96/24 DTS-HD MA mix.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16400498
> 
> 
> What is the point of a bluray for a film shot in 1970?
> 
> 
> It must be for the 96/24 DTS-HD MA mix.



Well keep in mind that if it's truly recorded on "film" ( which has a higher resolution), it could look better. Now, how well the film stock was treated all these years, kept in a light, temp, humidity controlled room to retard deterioration, we don't know. That will have a huge difference in the current look too.


The sound mix is probably the selling point, outside of historical reference to what was, a turning point for the band.


-t


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16400498
> 
> 
> What is the point of a bluray for a film shot in 1970?



Just to reinforce what technoguy said, film has higher resolution than HD.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger

I'm sure a excellent quality older film would look very good on bluray but a bad copy will look even worse on bluray. From what I remeber of the original Live At The Isle Of Wight Festival it wasn't the best quality, so wouldn't bluray magnify this?


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16400498
> 
> 
> What is the point of a bluray for a film shot in 1970?
> 
> 
> It must be for the 96/24 DTS-HD MA mix.



Even if it were shot on video, the transfer could be more accurate.

Don't forget that the video on a DVD is also compressed.

Then there is the potential for video remastering....


----------



## vision-master

deleted


----------



## vision-master

deleted


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16403945
> 
> 
> I have 'The Song Remains The Same' on HD-DVD. You can only do so much with old film. It's not like they shot it with today's HD cameras.



So are you saying that it looks better on an SD DVD?


BTW, I have movies MUCH older, (that were in worse shape), that have been restored to the point that they put many new & excellent looking films and HD videos to shame.

I'll use "How The West Was Won" [the MGM western] as an example.

(Not to mention "How The West Was Won" [the Led Zep film])


----------



## vision-master

deleted


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16402561
> 
> 
> I'm sure a excellent quality older film would look very good on bluray but a bad copy will look even worse on bluray. From what I remeber of the original Live At The Isle Of Wight Festival it wasn't the best quality, so wouldn't bluray magnify this?



Yes. Unless there is some sort of restoration, even minimally with just a "cleaning" of the film, HD will magnify the flaws. It all depends how much money is willing to be spent before the product is put out to mass-market.


That's why usually only the Disney/Paramount/MGM/Columbia/WARNER Bros. do this. One they have the deep pockets and also have access to more that just one version of the film print which they can take the best snippets out of and create a "new" Master with color-correction and cleaned-up audio. Painstaking process to do this. Which means $$$$.



Concert videos of the 60-80's were done on a shoe-string budget (nearly always from promotional monies for selling a record from the Record Company) for midnight showings to a crowd of adoring fans who were usually medicated.










Even when MTV. in the 80's then made "VIDEOS" the rave..it was from promotional money from the record companies that supported this. The only difference is that now you got weird props or weirder hairdos (Flock of Seagulls anyone?) and lots of barely dressed women (Dale Bozzio of Missing Persons comes to mind)







put into the mini-movies. Still mostly recorded on video and while they looked great at the time on those 21" screens we had, have you looked at them lately? Ugh! Great for laughs! Elvis Costello has a DVD with all of his videos on it and one of the audio-tracks is Elvis talking about the quality of the videos done for him. He laughs a lot at how primitive it all was compared to now. But then you see concerts these days that are shot on HD and they still have that quick 3-second shot of the singer followed by a 3-second shot of the drummer followed by etc etc etc. So sometimes I think to myself after plunking down my money and seeing this junk, "We haven't really gone too far from the early MTV days.."

Sorry for the digression...


In the end, these early concerts are only going to be as good as the amount of money, time and willingness of those who have the original prints to give them up and have done to them what should be done to restore and preserve them. Otherwise, we can watch them for their "Historical" value and only wonder, what if?


-t


----------



## Artslinger

Thanks teknoguy, good post.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16403911
> 
> 
> DVD's are going up in price. I just picked up U2 -Go home SD. $22.99 retail. I had $5 bonus points so I used that (saved $5).
> 
> 
> I noticed some Bluray disks are now well over $30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be fun, the day a concert DVD costs over $30.........



I've noticed that also, for awhile most SD DVD where hitting the $9.99 - $11.99 price range, now they are going back up in price.


Weird.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16390024
> 
> 
> While this is a high-definition A/V recording, Rush in concert sounds NOTHING like this.
> 
> 
> The problem with the recording, is the production and post-production. When you listen to this concert, all the instruments and voices sound like they are coming straight off the board, then limited and compressed so they all sound about the same level.
> 
> 
> This is NOT what Rush sounds like in concert. They are a WALL OF SOUND band, the voices and instruments mix together with distortion and ambiance to create a richer, deeper, more layered sound at an actual concert.



You cannot compare a PA system in a concert venue to a 5.1 Surround playback system in your home theatre. 50,000 watts, flown multi-speaker arrays hanging from trusses on the ceiling, 18" horn-loaded long-throw subwoofers on the floor, electronic crossovers and digital power amps designed for pushing maximum SPL with as little distortion as possible, time-aligned (hopefully) so that snare and kick drum don't slap-back from the rear of the venue, all while 10s of thousands of human bodies absorb the low frequencies so that the sound the FOH engineer got at sound check in an empty venue has to be adjusted during the show to compensate.


Also, modern live recordings are not taken "off the board". A mobile remote recording studio is hired - in this case, B&R Medientechnik - and a splitter box is put on stage to split the signals from the on-stage microphones and line-level signals so that a set go out to the mobile studio, and another are snaked up to the FOH console. A complete equipment list can be found here:

http://www.br-medientechnik.de/Mobil...?ActiveID=1026 


Usually, separate microphone pre-amplifiers are employed for the recording chain. The sound "off the board" is designed for the acoustic considerations of the concert venue - EQ, levels, anti-feedback, etc. - while the signals at the recording console in the mobile remote studio are optimized for recording and capturing the live performances as they occur ON STAGE, not out in the audience. Audience mics are typically placed strategically throughout the venue to capture the live vibe and audience participation. Hopefully during post-production and mixdown they are used tastefully and sparingly.


The audio on Snakes & Arrows exceeded my expectations (especially after the mess that was Rush in Rio), so I don't know what those on the board who think it is sub-par were expecting. As a long-time Rush fan and someone who attended a Snakes & Arrows live performance, I think it captured the performance and experience faithfully and professionally, and I will continue to enjoy it and share it with friends.


Which is, after all, why I invested in a 5.1 Surround set-up in the first place.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16415102
> 
> 
> You cannot compare a PA system in a concert venue to a 5.1 Surround playback system in your home theatre. 50,000 watts, flown multi-speaker arrays hanging from trusses on the ceiling, 18" horn-loaded long-throw subwoofers on the floor, electronic crossovers and digital power amps designed for pushing maximum SPL with as little distortion as possible, time-aligned (hopefully) so that snare and kick drum don't slap-back from the rear of the venue, all while 10s of thousands of human bodies absorb the low frequencies so that the sound the FOH engineer got at sound check in an empty venue has to be adjusted during the show to compensate.
> 
> 
> Also, modern live recordings are not taken "off the board". A mobile remote recording studio is hired - in this case, B&R Medientechnik - and a splitter box is put on stage to split the signals from the on-stage microphones and line-level signals so that a set go out to the mobile studio, and another are snaked up to the FOH console. A complete equipment list can be found here:
> 
> http://www.br-medientechnik.de/Mobil...?ActiveID=1026
> 
> 
> Usually, separate microphone pre-amplifiers are employed for the recording chain. The sound "off the board" is designed for the acoustic considerations of the concert venue - EQ, levels, anti-feedback, etc. - while the signals at the recording console in the mobile remote studio are optimized for recording and capturing the live performances as they occur ON STAGE, not out in the audience. Audience mics are typically placed strategically throughout the venue to capture the live vibe and audience participation. Hopefully during post-production and mixdown they are used tastefully and sparingly.
> 
> 
> The audio on Snakes & Arrows exceeded my expectations (especially after the mess that was Rush in Rio), so I don't know what those on the board who think it is sub-par were expecting. As a long-time Rush fan and someone who attended a Snakes & Arrows live performance, I think it captured the performance and experience faithfully and professionally, and I will continue to enjoy it and share it with friends.
> 
> 
> Which is, after all, why I invested in a 5.1 Surround set-up in the first place.



Very well said! Thank you for the tech. explanation for the recording process of live music. I have found it very interesting.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16415102
> 
> 
> You cannot compare a PA system in a concert venue to a 5.1 Surround playback system in your home theatre. 50,000 watts, flown multi-speaker arrays hanging from trusses on the ceiling, 18" horn-loaded long-throw subwoofers on the floor, electronic crossovers and digital power amps designed for pushing maximum SPL with as little distortion as possible, time-aligned (hopefully) so that snare and kick drum don't slap-back from the rear of the venue, all while 10s of thousands of human bodies absorb the low frequencies so that the sound the FOH engineer got at sound check in an empty venue has to be adjusted during the show to compensate.
> 
> .




PA systems are designed for efficiency and durability just as much as "low distortion". Thats why they use horns, not because they are necessarily low-distortion drivers, but because they are efficient and DURABLE. Its pretty darn hard to burn out a horn.


Regardless you seem to be making my point with all this tech-talk







. What the musicians hear "on the stage" is often downgraded somewhat so they can hear their own part. What the audience normally hears is a wall of screaming horns and massive bass drivers coming from the big babies up in the front, which is not where the musicians are










I just dislike their audio mix, and perhaps because i sit farther back at Rush concerts, than you do? The last show i was almost in the exact center of the Hollywood Bowl, with the crew's sound boards behind me about 5 rows.



Also, the video direction seems like it was done by a mediocre TV director, with little plan before the show, other than placing the cameras. you see him get into the flow of the show? Maybe towards the end he does. I donno the video direction is OK, its competent; but boring!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16430528
> 
> 
> PA systems are designed for efficiency and durability just as much as "low distortion". Thats why they use horns, not because they are necessarily low-distortion drivers, but because they are efficient and DURABLE. Its pretty darn hard to burn out a horn.
> 
> 
> Regardless you seem to be making my point with all this tech-talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What the musicians hear "on the stage" is often downgraded somewhat so they can hear their own part. What the audience normally hears is a wall of screaming horns and massive bass drivers coming from the big babies up in the front, which is not where the musicians are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dislike their audio mix, and perhaps because i sit farther back at Rush concerts, than you do? The last show i was almost in the exact center of the Hollywood Bowl, with the crew's sound boards behind me about 5 rows.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the video direction seems like it was done by a mediocre TV director, with little plan before the show, other than placing the cameras. you see him get into the flow of the show? Maybe towards the end he does. I donno the video direction is OK, its competent; but boring!



I am a guitarist and semi-professional musician who has performed on a lot of stages in my career. Loud rock is different than some other types of music, due to the loud stage volume, but the same holds true for most types, what the musicians hear is somewhat dependant on what the individual musician wants to hear through his monitor. With the advent of the "in-ear" monitors, many like to hear a complete and balanced mix, some want their instrument to be a little louder, some don't. I personally don't care for in-ear monitors (I guess I am "old school







", and like to hear the true stage volume. Many split the differece and wear one in-ear monitor. I prefer to stand at the right position relative to my amp and blend in the other instruments stage volume, picking up vocals through the monitors. I have no problem with a concert video being recorded off the board, but think it is a good practice for whoever mixes the DVD sound to accurately portray how it sounded in the sweet spot of the concert venue. Of course that can be misleading, if the "live mix" was off and the DVD was mixed as the performers wanted it to sound. The last band I was in that had a live performance recorded was a combination of an "off the board mix" and two "live mics" in the audiance over the crowd, it came out very well actually...... much better than the actual performance of the band










John


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16415102
> 
> 
> 
> The audio on Snakes & Arrows exceeded my expectations (especially after the mess that was Rush in Rio), so I don't know what those on the board who think it is sub-par were expecting. As a long-time Rush fan and someone who attended a Snakes & Arrows live performance, I think it captured the performance and experience faithfully and professionally, and I will continue to enjoy it and share it with friends.



Well sure if Rush in Rio is the benchmark you are judging this Snakes and Arrows show by it sounds good, but what doesnt sound good compared to Rio??? The times I have seen Rush did NOT sound like either of these DVDs.


Throw in this very sub par Snakes and Arrows BR recording/mix then throw in NIN, Dave and Tim, Jewel, either Chris Botti disc, Live from Abbey Road, John Mayer, Chicago with Earth Wind and Fire, The Police, Blue Man Group BR, David Gilmour, not to mention all the great sounding SD-DVD concerts.......if you dont hear a dif from Snakes and Arrows to ANY of these discs as far as recording/mix, I dont know how to explain it at that point. The dif between any of these discs and this Rush BR is night and day IMO. They went WAY overboard with trying to recreate BEING at this Rush show and it flat out did not work IMO. Distant, thin, WAY to ambient, not direct, harsh in a sense are all things that come to mind with this Rush BR. Hell just do an A/B with this and NIN: Beside You in Time........night and day from a recording/mix standpoint.





Started on disc 6 of the Phish Clifford Ball DVD and the sound was good, not mind blowing but good. The performance in this 3rd set from the second night was awesome (if you like Phish). Looking forward to checking out the rest of the discs.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16433202
> 
> 
> Rush in Rio sounds good too, after the 1st couple of songs. I swear you losers have crappy audio equipment. FYI: Your artist selection looks pretty boring to me anyhoo.




Artist selection has NOTHING to do with my point which is recording/mix quality. I am not a fan of some of the bands I listed, but the recording/mix sounds awesome. I LOVE Rush, wish the recording/mix was up to par











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16433202
> 
> 
> . I swear you losers have crappy audio equipment. D



Real mature


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16433739
> 
> 
> I didn't come to this thread to nitpick about BS like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of ppl like you constantly complaining about AQ or VQ with just about everything.
> 
> 
> How anal-retentive can one be.



What are you doing here then?







In case you did not know, this is AVS forum where anal-retentive is the norm.







MANY of us here enjoy talking/debating about the technical aspects of these discs. If you dont like it, stay out of the conversation!


If you dont want to nitpick about "BS like this" then quit throwing out the immature comments such as "I swear you losers have crappy audio equipment"............do you honestly not expect me to react to that?












Complaining about AQ/VQ with just about everything????














I just rattled off ~10 concert BR discs that I think sound anywhere from great to amazing. Have I even mentioned PQ? I find PQ on MOST BR discs to be VERY good atleast......I am not picky about VQ. Go read some of my audio reviews in the BR audio section and you will see that I have mostly positive to say about audio recording/mixes in general, but when I hear a clunker on occasion (like this Rush show) I am vocal about it. Sorry if you feel threatened by that, but again stay out of the conversation if you cant handle it.


If you dont want to "nitpick" about the technical aspects of these discs then simply stay out of the conversation, but if you choose to involve yourself by making snide **** remarks expect to get reaction.


----------



## antennahead

Let's get ready to rummmmmmmmmmmmmble


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16431119
> 
> 
> You musta bin to the wrong Rush concert, eh?
> 
> 
> The video I seen at the Snakes & Arrows concert was sweet.



The Video signal and mastering is sweet, but the director and producers just didnt do them justice, IMHO:


Lemme link a couple snips of some superb concert video directors at work:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivM3P_anYlE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMijMWQlnUc


----------



## Dbuudo07

My favourite concert DVD is Queen Rock Montreal with the DTS 96/24 track. Great performance with fantastic video and audio quality. Especially considering it was recorded in 1981. Freddy Mercury is the greatest vocalist/singer in the history of rock music IMO.


----------



## Dbuudo07

Vision-master,

The reason people are so anal about audio and video quality is because we're trying to get as close to repeating the live performance as possible. Bad audio and video restrict that. Its even worse when two production companies charge the same price, but the A/V quality is not the same. I personally will not buy SD concert DVD that don't offer DTS due to bad experiences. You really are in the wrong place if you have a problem with our discussions. Check out the IMDB for performance based discussions.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16435181
> 
> 
> I guess for some AQ & VQ is all that matters. For me it's the performace.
> 
> 
> What next great performace will get a bashing over non-perfect AQ/ VQ. Whatever the fook that is?
> 
> 
> Seems like the AQ/ VQ ppl have taken over. Have at it.



OK, I'll bite...please define "performance" in your terms.


-t


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16435181
> 
> 
> I guess for some AQ & VQ is all that matters.


*Absolutely NOT*. However, fantastic AQ & VQ can turn a GREAT performance into something special and better than great







Many people here have not only spent lots of money on their gear, but countless hours building their HT, calibrating, experimenting with sub placement, etc.........so they can hear the dif between a poor recording/mix and a great one. Many people enjoy this aspect of it and this can either enhance or detract from the performance as far as the experience to be had. Again, you are at AVS










One more thing, the reason I am so vocal and dissapointed in the poor Rush (IMO) recording/mix is because of the *performance* which I thought was fantastic. Sucks when you get a band you really like on BR, they have a great performance and the recording/mix is poor











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07* /forum/post/16435221
> 
> 
> Vision-master,
> 
> The reason people are so anal about audio and video quality is because we're trying to get as close to repeating the live performance as possible. Bad audio and video restrict that. You really are in the wrong place if you have a problem with our discussions. Check out the IMDB for performance based discussions.



+1


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16433202
> 
> 
> Rush in Rio sounds good too, after the 1st couple of songs. I swear you losers have crappy audio equipment. FYI: Your artist selection looks pretty boring to me anyhoo.



I think that you should stop making an effort to being the a$$hole

that you are.


Ed


PS I didn't realize that this forum is so censored that I can't print what I wanted to. My words were blocked and so I had to subsituted $ signs for "s"'s above.


----------



## Artslinger

I have so many concert DVDs well over 100, many of them vintage performances. The new stuff sounds pretty good that I almost never nitpick over the newer performance concert DVDs.


If I have one complaint of the new performance concert DVDs is that they seem to be going more and more to a sterile mix that sounds like a recording studio with some faint crowd noise thrown in the rear speakers.


----------



## Artslinger

I get where vision-master is coming from, there seems to be more weight put on the Audio/Video then the performance. I have many older concerts that have great performances with not that great sound or video. I still enjoy watching these concerts, some more then the newer great sounding DVDs.


I can undertstand this emphasis on the AQ and PQ after all this is a Audio/Video forum website.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16437340
> 
> 
> Just think of all the hard work that goes into creating these great concert DVD's!
> 
> 
> Why do a few here have to constantly nick-pick about minor flaws of these productions? It gets old after awhile.




I dont consider the disc in question to have "minor flaws". And just to reiterate, you are at *Audio Video Science* nitpicking over "minor flaws" is what happens here......if you dont like that there are plenty of other less extreme HT sites you can go to. What gets old to me is people coming on here crying over people who do give critical, but honest reviews/impressions at a HT site that *encourages* this type of discussion.







If you dont like critical posts you are most definitely in the wrong place. This forum is FULL of critics.


Also, you could start a thread that is ONLY performance talk with no tech talk allowed. I do not see anything in this thread that claims tech talk is not allowed so everything goes here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16437306
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand this emphasis on the AQ and PQ after all this is a Audio/Video forum website.



Exactly. Considering this is *AUDIO VIDEO SCIENCE*, what do some posters expect?


----------



## Dbuudo07

Vision-master,

If you bought a concert featuring your favourite band, and it cost $35 dollars, but the bass was mastered too low and the highs were rolled off. Would you be happy? You might as well get a cassette deck and listen to it on that. But you paid $20, which other companies who charge the same(or less), deliver excellent performance in all aspects. I bought one of The Police(not my favourity band) concerts on DVD and I returned it because of the poor quality. It sounded as if it was recorded in a cheap studio and the microphones were a mile away. I found it really hard to enjoy the performance because it didn't sound real. On the other hand, Queen Rock Montreal has a great recording filled with dynamics and detail which gives me the feeling of being at the event. I only paid $10 for that one, but paid $15 for the Police DVD. If the Police concert only cost $5, then I wouldn't have been so upset.


What kind of audio equipment do you use? If you're using your TV speakers, most of what we're talking about here won't make sense to you.


----------



## Dbuudo07

Vision-master,

So you have stereo equipment, but you don't care when a recording is garbage. I find that strange, but to each their own. If you don't care about quality, you should keep your insults out of the forum.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16439177
> 
> 
> What a Pathetic loser.............



Get over it. People achieve enjoyment from this hobby multiple ways. I happen to agree more with you then some of the others, but that doesn't make me right or them wrong.


So someone doesn't like the SQ or PQ of a concert, means nothing to me. Someone's opinion differs from mine, I'm shocked. My enjoyment of this hobby is not impacted one bit by how others feel.


I think you've made your point, move on.


----------



## Artslinger

Many times on newer concert DVDs I'll listen to the stereo mix over the 5.1, mostly because of silly obnoxious speaker mixing. Sure it may sound like cool surround but it sounds nothing like a real live concert. Often I'll send the stereo mix to the AVR and let it do the surround because the DVD 5.1 mix is not as good as the 2.0.


----------



## David James

I own maybe 40 or 50 concert DVD's. Of those I have where I've also been at a concert of the artist, none of the DVD's come close to what I heard. From a sound perspective, all the DVD's are better, much better.


Considering the acoustical differences in venue's, not to mention where you're sitting, the entire concept of a DVD "sounding" like a concert is IMHO, silly.


For me, concerts are much more emotional while listening to a DVD is more cerebral.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Guys and girls, come on!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/16439798
> 
> 
> I own maybe 40 or 50 concert DVD's. Of those I have where I've also been at a concert of the artist, none of the DVD's come close to what I heard. From a sound perspective, all the DVD's are better, much better.
> 
> 
> Considering the acoustical differences in venue's, not to mention where you're sitting, the entire concept of a DVD "sounding" like a concert is IMHO, silly.
> 
> 
> For me, concerts are much more emotional while listening to a DVD is more cerebral.





Wow man you missed my whole point.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16440261
> 
> 
> Live concerts ain't mixed real-time into surround sound!
> 
> 
> This is how I connected my system, it works best for me. I'm running the DVD players to the TV by HDMI, then routing the audio outputs (rca jacks) to the 7.1 receiver. My 7.1 is set to 2 channel 'tape monitor' (as I don't have a matched speaker system) . I run my sub thru the LFE connection. I then connected my old STA-2000D off the 7.1. In the back (rear speakers) I run some old pioneers and also use this amp for my headphones. I tried running my headphone off the 7.1 and they sounded bad, period! Normally I select either 5.1 or DTS off the DVD player and almost always DTS sounds the best?
> 
> 
> Hey, it works for me and I've never once been unhappy with my Audio systems performace. Granted I've had to run 2.0 with ZZ top and a few others, but I've never ever hated any DVD audio tracks.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sold on surround sound for music.



unless you have made a mistake in your post, you seem confused to me...


----------



## Dbuudo07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/16440335
> 
> 
> unless you have made a mistake in your post, you seem confused to me...



No, he's just mad that he doesn't understand what he's talking about, so he does his best to try to confuse everyone else. Too bad its not working. He can't tell the difference between a good recording and a bad one, which makes him feel like a MORON since everyone else can. He also acts tough online by saying things that he wouldn't be able to face to face.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16439848
> 
> 
> Wow man you missed my whole point.



Sorry, I wasn't intending to refute anything you said and probably shouldn't have quoted you.


I removed your quote from my post.


----------



## PooperScooper

Please, let's get back to talking about concert disc recommendations. Thanks.


Tomorrow, the Return to Forever 'Returns' concert will be out. (BD and SD) The CDs sound great.


larry


----------



## Dbuudo07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16440488
> 
> 
> Please, let's get back to talking about concert disc recommendations. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, the Return to Forever 'Returns' concert will be out. (BD and SD) The CDs sound great.
> 
> 
> larry



Sorry for going OT.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16440488
> 
> 
> Please, let's get back to talking about concert disc recommendations. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, the Return to Forever 'Returns' concert will be out. (BD and SD) The CDs sound great.
> 
> 
> larry



And the Live from Madison Square Garden (Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood) comes out next week.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16444068
> 
> 
> And the Live from Madison Square Garden (Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood) comes out next week.



Yes, I have that on order too!


larry


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16444068
> 
> 
> And the Live from Madison Square Garden (Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood) comes out next week.



It's also on a limited run in some theaters. Usually in conjunction with a local record store or radio station which offers free tickets. So keep and ear and eye out!


-t


----------



## rnrgagne

Strange, I just checked Amazon.ca and the Blu Ray isn't released until June 2nd, but that's not the strange part, it's that it's actually cheaper than the DVD!


----------



## PooperScooper

I watched and listened to a few songs last night from the 'Return to Forever: Returns - Live at Montreaux' BD and I was in heaven. Excellent video and audio. If you're a fan of this incarnation of RTF (Corea, DiMeola, Clarke, and White) you have to get the disc.


larry


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16450824
> 
> 
> I watched and listened to a few songs last night from the 'Return to Forever: Returns - Live at Montreaux' BD and I was in heaven. Excellent video and audio. If you're a fan of this incarnation of RTF (Corea, DiMeola, Clarke, and White) you have to get the disc.
> 
> 
> larry



This will definitely be in my collection. I was in a fusion band in the late '70's/early '80's that attempted to cover a few of their tunes. Looking back on it now it was great fun, but what were we thinking ........ you don't cover these guys










John


----------



## Artslinger

June 16th will be a big day for new releases, most are from the distributor MVD. http://mvdb2b.com/book/ 



Rockpalast-30 Years of Southern Rock - Dickey Betts & Great Southern












Rock This World - Lee Rocker












Hair of the Dog:Live from London - Nazareth












Going Home:Live from London - Ten Years After












All or Nothing: Live from London - Steve Marriott












Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes - Live At Alabama Hall, Munich


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:



Is this a re-release of the now unavailable Ten Years After - Live at the Marquee?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Must be great!

Renaissance - Song Of Scherherezade DVD










> Quote:
> The first ever DVD to feature one of the great progressive-rock bands of all time! Song Of Scheherezade features 2 classic live shows: One from a 1976 US tour (Capitol Theatre - Passiac, NJ), and another show from 1979 (Convention Hall - Asbury ... Full DescriptionPark, NJ). Renaissance were originally formed in the late 1960 s by ex-Yardbirds members Keith Relf, and Jim McCarty but both eventually departed leaving the classic line-up of Annie Haslam (Vocals), John Tout (piano), Jon Camp (bass pedals/Vocals) and Terence Sullivan (drums). The later line-up were responsible for the groups most recognized albums Prologue (1972), Ashes Are Burning (1973) and Turn Of The Cards (1975) and Scheherezade and Other Stories (1976) which gained the group a significant fanbase in the US and led to hits in many other countries including UK top ten single Northern Lights.
> 
> 
> Renaissance, one of England's most beloved progressive rock bands, performs some of its most beautiful tracks, including "Song of Scheherazade."


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16453578
> 
> 
> Is this a re-release of the now unavailable Ten Years After - Live at the Marquee?





Yes I'm pretty sure it is.


"The band reunites to perform a show celebrating the 25th anniversary of London's famous Marquee venue in 1983."


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16451886
> 
> 
> June 16th will be a big day for new releases, most are from the distributor MVD. http://mvdb2b.com/book/
> 
> 
> Hair of the Dog:Live from London - Nazareth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All or Nothing: Live from London - Steve Marriott



Thanks for the heads-up Artslinger!!

I'll look for these two!


-t


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/16454068
> 
> 
> Must be great!
> 
> Renaissance - Song Of Scherherezade DVD



If the recordings are from 1976 and 1979, and not one of those "reunion tours", you can be sure it'll be excellent.


The 1979 performances will undoubtedly include stuff from "Azure d'Or" (and "A Song For All Seasons" and "Novella" before it), but they were still very good at that point.


(Don't need to hear any complaints about it not having perfect A/V quality here, either, because true fans don't care all that much, I can assure you. We know what to expect from 1976-79.)


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16454399
> 
> 
> (Don't need to hear any complaints about it not having perfect A/V quality here, either, because true fans don't care all that much, I can assure you. We know what to expect from 1976-79.)



Anyway, Annie Haslam sounds like an angel for me


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16454213
> 
> 
> Yes I'm pretty sure it is.
> 
> 
> "The band reunites to perform a show celebrating the 25th anniversary of London's famous Marquee venue in 1983."



Kool, I ordered the original from cduniverse about a year ago and they canceled my order due to unavailability.


----------



## vision-master

Live at the Isle of Wight 1970 (2009)











This title will be released on May 26, 2009.


No other details known?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16455687
> 
> 
> Kool, I ordered the original from cduniverse about a year ago and they canceled my order due to unavailability.



I have "Live at the Marque", it's a pretty good show. This is the same show repackaged. Other than Ten Years After at Woodstock, probably the best footage of the original band in action...... all members are here, Leo Lyons, Ric Lee, and Chick Churchill. If you are a fan, a nice concert to add to the collection.


John


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16455687
> 
> 
> Kool, I ordered the original from cduniverse about a year ago and they canceled my order due to unavailability.



From my experience...


With these smaller label releases buy them when the first are released because they may not be available for long from the bigger places like Amazon and CDUniverse.


----------



## Artslinger

For Chicago blues fans...


It Ain't Over: Delmark Celebrates 55 Years of Blues (2009)

Released on May 19, 2009


Delmark's 55th anniversary blues bash at Buddy Guy's Legends on March 7, 2008 featured most of Delmark's local blues roster, a Delmark Day proclamation from Mayor Daley and a Grammy Hall Of Fame Award for the groundbreaking “Hoodoo Man Blues” album. Live performances by Lurrie Bell, Tail Dragger, Zora Young, Jimmy Johnson with Dave Specter, Aaron Moore, Little Arthur Duncan, Eddie Shaw, Shirley Johnson.


2-Disc Set

Region 0

NTSC

Audio:

Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS Surround 5.1

Stereo - English

Disc 1:

Disc 2:



Amazon price is high on this, for a good price you can buy it directly from Delmark when it is released, or CDUniverse has it pretty cheap.

http://www.delmark.com/delmark.upcoming.htm


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16455989
> 
> 
> I have "Live at the Marque", it's a pretty good show. This is the same show repackaged. Other than Ten Years After at Woodstock, probably the best footage of the original band in action...... all members are here, Leo Lyons, Ric Lee, and Chick Churchill. If you are a fan, a nice concert to add to the collection.
> 
> 
> John



Pre-ordering it from best buy is $15.99, cduniverse is $13.34 and Amazon is $24.49


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16458099
> 
> 
> Pre-ordering it from best buy is $15.99, cduniverse is $13.34 and Amazon is $24.49



I've noticed lately that Amazon prices has been really high on the smaller label stuff compared to other sellers. Except for the top rated selling DVDs which they have some of the best prices.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16458899
> 
> 
> I've noticed lately that Amazon prices has been really high on the smaller label stuff compared to other sellers. Except for the top rated selling DVDs which they have some of the best prices.



My Mamma told me, 'you better shop around.'


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16454399
> 
> 
> If the recordings are from 1976 and 1979, and not one of those "reunion tours", you can be sure it'll be excellent.
> 
> 
> The 1979 performances will undoubtedly include stuff from "Azure d'Or" (and "A Song For All Seasons" and "Novella" before it), but they were still very good at that point.
> 
> 
> (Don't need to hear any complaints about it not having perfect A/V quality here, either, because true fans don't care all that much, I can assure you. We know what to expect from 1976-79.)



Saw them at Red Rocks back in the day. Not really sure what year it was, just that it was in the 70's, they really put on an amazing show. Annie was amazing. Not sure which keyboard player was there but he really blew me away that night. They were a perfect group for a show at Red Rocks, the sound echoing in the night air was something else. Ahh the 'good ole days'! Just got the re-release of the "Live at Carnegie Hall" a couple of nights ago. Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet though.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> (Don't need to hear any complaints about it not having perfect A/V quality here, either, because true fans don't care all that much, I can assure you. We know what to expect from 1976-79.)



Amen.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Saw them at Red Rocks back in the day. Not really sure what year it was, just that it was in the 70's, they really put on an amazing show. Annie was amazing. Not sure which keyboard player was there but he really blew me away that night. They were a perfect group for a show at Red Rocks, the sound echoing in the night air was something else. Ahh the 'good ole days'! Just got the re-release of the "Live at Carnegie Hall" a couple of nights ago. Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet though.



The good old day's, yes they were better back into the mid 60's. I'm glad I was there!


----------



## Toe

*Phish The Clifford Ball Disc 5....*


I am sure this set has been covered by some Phish fans out there, but I just got to give a VERY high rec for this disc 5 in particular....WOW!







I saw most my Phish shows in the early-mid 90's and this set to me is a perfect example of how good this band can be. From a music standpoint, these guys are doing some truly amazing things on stage in this set and they are at the top of their game. Video quality is pretty much crap, but the audio is awesome for the most part. If there happens to be any Phish fan out there who has not seen this yet or anyone who can appreciate true musical talent, rent this ASAP! I was blown away by this one last night.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16465366
> 
> *Phish The Clifford Ball Disc 5....*
> 
> 
> I am sure this set has been covered by some Phish fans out there, but I just got to give a VERY high rec for this disc 5 in particular....WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw most my Phish shows in the early-mid 90's and this set to me is a perfect example of how good this band can be. From a music standpoint, these guys are doing some truly amazing things on stage in this set and they are at the top of their game. Video quality is pretty much crap, but the audio is awesome for the most part. If there happens to be any Phish fan out there who has not seen this yet or anyone who can appreciate true musical talent, rent this ASAP! I was blown away by this one last night.



Bought it too, but have only made it through the first disc so far. So much music so little time. I agree lousy video, but good sound and great music and performance. Really happy with this purchase. It will provide many evenings of great music.


Also in the jam band genre, just got the Soundstage DVD of Umphreys McGee. Love the show, good video, really nice sound mix. The audience kills me though. I think Soundstage must pass out Vallium before the show to keep the crowd from getting too loud during the show. I have never seen a UM crowd that quiet. Oh well, the band had fun.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/16470643
> 
> 
> Bought it too, but have only made it through the first disc so far. So much music so little time. I agree lousy video, but good sound and great music and performance. Really happy with this purchase. It will provide many evenings of great music.
> 
> 
> Also in the jam band genre, just got the Soundstage DVD of Umphreys McGee. Love the show, good video, really nice sound mix. The audience kills me though. I think Soundstage must pass out Vallium before the show to keep the crowd from getting too loud during the show. I have never seen a UM crowd that quiet. Oh well, the band had fun.




I agree.....I have so many music BR's/DVD's to get to and just dont have enough time right now.......I am going to purchase this Phish show though since I really love this period. I have only watched disc 5 and 6 so far and I am watching these discs in reverse order since discs 1-4 have some sort of wait......will probably just hold off until I buy it and start with disc 1.


Thanks for the Umphreys McGee rec!







I will definately check this out.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/16470643
> 
> 
> The audience kills me though. I think Soundstage must pass out Vallium before the show to keep the crowd from getting too loud during the show. I have never seen a UM crowd that quiet.



I think the regular Soundstage is recorder in something like a television studio. My guess is that most of the audience is family and friends of the PBS employees. I bet many at that show never even heard of UM before then.


Ed


----------



## punman

Wow! I just spent a week going through all replies to this thread. Very interesting. I only owned one concert DVD prior to buying my HD TV and 5.1 speaker system this past winter. I now have eight.

I was hoping to see a few more comments on THE WHO.

I first bought THE KIDS ARE ALRIGHT special edition DVD. I thought it was great.


And then supplemented it with THE WHO MAXIMUM R &B LIVE, a re-release of the 1994 - 30 YEARS MAXIMUM R &B LIVE. Apparently this was just released this spring. For those not familiar, it contains on disc one:

1. ANYWAY,ANYHOW,ANYWHERE 2. SO SAD ABOUT US 3. QUICK ONE,WHILE HE'S AWAY,A 4. HAPPY JACK 5. I CAN'T EXPLAIN 6. YOUNG MAN BLUES 7. I DON'T EVEN KNOW MYSELF 8. MY GENERATION 9. SUBSTITUTE 10. DROWNED 11. BELL BOY 12. MY GENERATION BLUES 13. DREAMING FROM THE WAIST 14. BABA O'RILEY 15. SISTER DISCO 16. WHO ARE YOU 17. 5:15 18. MY WIFE 19. MUSIC MUST CHANGE 20. PINBALL WIZARD 21. BEHIND BLUE EYES 22. LOVE REIGN O'ER ME 23. WON'T GET FOOLED AGAIN 24. BORIS THE SPIDER 25. I CAN SEE FOR MILES 26. SEE ME,FEEL ME


The second disc is LIVE AT ROCKPALAST 1981.


The second disc I don't care much for quality-wise. The first disc of THE WHO MAXIMUM R &B LIVE was fine.


I have not seen other WHO DVDs so my questions are:

For those that have THE WHO MAXIMUM R &B LIVE, how does it (esp. disc 1) compare with other WHO DVDs you have seen or own; and, given the two DVDs I have so far on THE WHO, is there any other disc I should buy to round out my collection. I don't want to buy every DVD they have out there, but maybe just one more.


----------



## vision-master

If yer a Who freak, get this.


Remasted 1.78:1 aspect ratio from the orignal 35mm film along with surround sound.


Wide screen baby!


----------



## antennahead

For me, the Holy Grail of Who music was Live at Leeds, correctly considered one of the, if not the, best live rock albums of all time. The closest you will come to that performance in video at this time is the 2nd disc of the Kilburn DVD, Live at the London Coliseum gig from 1969, recorded December of 1969, 2 months prior to the Live at Leeds CD. Unfortunately the show was never intended for commercial consumption, and was recorded with 16MM cameras and poor lighting for filming...... the audio was with a single microphone. That said, they have done wonders with the sound and picture considering the source, but it is the performance that is so well worth having. This is a killer show. You can tell the band knew they were playing an Opera house and this wasn't the usual drunk rowdy crowd, this was a celebration of the Rock Opera Tommy. I give the performance a 10+. After this, the Isle of Wight DVD from August 1970 is a killer show from a quality standpoint. It was pro shot for a possible movie, Isle of Wight was Great Britain's Woodstock. The audio is excellent. The performance while good, is not quite up to the Coliseum nor the Live at Leeds show. Still, well worth having, as this DVD and the Coliseum DVD represent the Who in their Prime. After that, Kilburn is the best commercially available DVD of the band with Keith Moon, representing the era right after Who's Next. There are other shows from that era on youtube, and one or two look pro shot, but they have not been released commercially. In another month though we get another treat, as the 40th anniversary edition of Woodstock DVD comes out, and it is my understanding that all of the Who's performance is put back into the movie. That is a great show as well. As you can probably tell, I am a major Who fan "smiles"


John


----------



## taxman48

Good Jeff Beck cd/dvd to start with?


just seen Becks concert on Palladia , Live at Ronnie Scotts. I would like to get a cd or dvd to start listening to his music.. Whats the best ones to get? Noticed on Cd now there is a blu ray out.. thanks


----------



## taxman48

Good Jeff Beck cd/dvd to start with?


just seen Becks concert on Palladia , Live at Ronnie Scotts. I would like to get a cd or dvd to start listening to his music.. Whats the best ones to get? Noticed on Cd now there is a blu ray out.. thanks


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/16479647
> 
> 
> Good Jeff Beck cd/dvd to start with?
> 
> 
> just seen Becks concert on Palladia , Live at Ronnie Scotts. I would like to get a cd or dvd to start listening to his music.. Whats the best ones to get? Noticed on Cd now there is a blu ray out.. thanks


_

Guitar Shop_ - late 80's or early 90's - One of the best albums of the 90's IMHO.
_Wired / Blow by Blow_ - 70's - Both are good.
_Truth_ - 60's - w/ Rod Stewart before he went down the musical slippery slope and became un-listenable.
_Live at Ronnie Scott's_ - As you just heard - Outstanding


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/16479643
> 
> 
> Good Jeff Beck cd/dvd to start with?
> 
> 
> just seen Becks concert on Palladia , Live at Ronnie Scotts. I would like to get a cd or dvd to start listening to his music.. Whats the best ones to get? Noticed on Cd now there is a blu ray out.. thanks



"Truth" and "Beck-Ola" - great classic rock, the supergroup that should have trumped Led Zeppelin..... Rod Stewart on vocals


"Rough and Ready" and "The Jeff Beck Group" (also known as the "orange" album) Great progressive rock, mixing R&B and Jazz influences (think a heavy Steely Dan) These two albums are two of my favs by Jeff


"Blow by Blow"

"Wired"

"There and Back" ............ these were his first 3 fusion albums and were a direct progression from the previous two progressive albums.


"Flash" from 1985, Jeff went back to rock for one album. Contains the MTV hit "People get Ready" with Rod on vocals. Not a top Jeff album but still interesting.


"Jeff Becks Guitar Workshop" Interesting instrumental album from Jeff


Also consider "Beck, Bogart, and Appice" , Jeff with the bass player and drummer from the Vanilla Fudge and Cactus.


My favs from this list would be Beck-Ola, Rough and Ready, The Orange Album, Blow by Blow, Wired, There and Back, and Guitar Workshop.


Hard to go wrong with any JB though.


John


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16479177
> 
> 
> If yer a Who freak, get this.
> 
> 
> Remasted 1.78:1 aspect ratio from the orignal 35mm film along with surround sound.
> 
> 
> Wide screen baby!





Great performance. Video is rough which is to be expected and audio is good for a show from this period of time. Any Who fan would LOVE this (if there happens to be one reading this who hasnt seen it yet somehow).


----------



## taxman48

Thanks for the Beck recommendations, great bass player..


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/16479643
> 
> 
> Good Jeff Beck cd/dvd to start with?
> 
> 
> just seen Becks concert on Palladia , Live at Ronnie Scotts. I would like to get a cd or dvd to start listening to his music.. Whats the best ones to get? Noticed on Cd now there is a blu ray out.. thanks



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Beck_Group_(album) 


This is the one that hooked me on his tunes.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/16480894
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Beck_Group_(album)
> 
> 
> This is the one that hooked me on his tunes.



The infamous "orange" album









I agree, one of his all time best!!!


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16479497
> 
> 
> For me, the Holy Grail of Who music was Live at Leeds, correctly considered one of the, if not the, best live rock albums of all time. The closest you will come to that performance in video at this time is the 2nd disc of the Kilburn DVD, Live at the London Coliseum gig from 1969, recorded December of 1969, 2 months prior to the Live at Leeds CD. Unfortunately the show was never intended for commercial consumption, and was recorded with 16MM cameras and poor lighting for filming...... the audio was with a single microphone. That said, they have done wonders with the sound and picture considering the source, but it is the performance that is so well worth having. This is a killer show. You can tell the band knew they were playing an Opera house and this wasn't the usual drunk rowdy crowd, this was a celebration of the Rock Opera Tommy. I give the performance a 10+. After this, the Isle of Wight DVD from August 1970 is a killer show from a quality standpoint. It was pro shot for a possible movie, Isle of Wight was Great Britain's Woodstock. The audio is excellent. The performance while good, is not quite up to the Coliseum nor the Live at Leeds show. Still, well worth having, as this DVD and the Coliseum DVD represent the Who in their Prime. After that, Kilburn is the best commercially available DVD of the band with Keith Moon, representing the era right after Who's Next. There are other shows from that era on youtube, and one or two look pro shot, but they have not been released commercially. In another month though we get another treat, as the 40th anniversary edition of Woodstock DVD comes out, and it is my understanding that all of the Who's performance is put back into the movie. That is a great show as well. As you can probably tell, I am a major Who fan "smiles"
> 
> 
> John




I still have Live at Leeds on vinyl when it 1st came out.


















I gotta break down and order the 40th anniversary edition of Woodstock DVD. $48.99 wasn't the kind of hit I was thinking about taking.


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16470988
> 
> 
> I agree.....I have so many music BR's/DVD's to get to and just dont have enough time right now.......I am going to purchase this Phish show though since I really love this period. I have only watched disc 5 and 6 so far and I am watching these discs in reverse order since discs 1-4 have some sort of wait......will probably just hold off until I buy it and start with disc 1.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Umphreys McGee rec!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definately check this out.



Good to hear about disc 5. I have been holding off renting it due to the wait on the first few discs, though I may have to rent them out of order. A friend of mine owns the set, but since he hasn't watched it yet, it will be tough for me to pry them from him.


I had a free ticket to this festival too, but couldn't get time off from my $5.25 an hour part-time college job back in the day. Another reason I haven't watched it yet.


I'm gonna have to check out the Umphrey's as well.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16481761
> 
> 
> I still have Live at Leeds on vinyl when it 1st came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta break down and order the 40th anniversary edition of Woodstock DVD. $48.99 wasn't the kind of hit I was thinking about taking.



LMAO..................... I have it as well, in pristine condition with all the "goodies" also. Think we should quote the copy of the"Woodstock" contract, tell everyone what they were paid to perform










John


----------



## eiricd

not a review - but a reminder


Queen & Paul Rodgers release a new live dvd on june 15 th. Shot in Ukraine before 350 000 people - it should be stunning

for some reason, a blu-ray release is not planned at the moment- even though it was shot in HD. fingers crossed it will be available on bd in the future











and a link to purchase: http://www.play.com/Music/MusicDVD/4...e/Product.html 


and a few shots from the gig;





























I can't wait!!!


I have no idea why the pics are't showing...?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16485390
> 
> 
> LMAO..................... I have it as well, in pristine condition with all the "goodies" also. Think we should quote the copy of the"Woodstock" contract, tell everyone what they were paid to perform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John











*Premier Talent Associates, Inc.*

_$6,250.00 Immediately

$6,250.00 In cash only prior to show day of engagement._


> Quote:
> The album cover looks like the simple cover of a bootleg LP of the era: it is of plain brown cardboard with "The Who Live At Leeds" printed on it in plain blue or red block letters as if stamped on with ink. The original LP's cover opened out, gatefold-style, and had a pocket on either side of the interior, with the record in a paper sleeve on one side and facsimiles of various memorabilia on the other, including a photo of the band from the My Generation photoshoot, handwritten lyrics to the "Listening to You" chorus from Tommy, a receipt for smoke bombs, and the early black "Maximum R&B" poster showing Pete Townshend windmilling his Rickenbacker.
> 
> 
> The label was handwritten (apparently in Townshend's hand), and included instructions to the engineers not to attempt to remove any crackling noise. This is probably a reference to the clicking and popping on the pre-remastered version (notably in "Shakin All Over") which was from John Entwistle's bass cable. Modern digital remastering techniques allowed this to be removed, and also allowed some of the worst-affected tracks from the gig to be used also.



Didn't Hendrix command the most $$?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16484663
> 
> 
> Good to hear about disc 5. I have been holding off renting it due to the wait on the first few discs, though I may have to rent them out of order. A friend of mine owns the set, but since he hasn't watched it yet, it will be tough for me to pry them from him.
> 
> 
> I had a free ticket to this festival too, but couldn't get time off from my $5.25 an hour part-time college job back in the day. Another reason I haven't watched it yet.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to check out the Umphrey's as well.



I hear ya. I was trying to hold off to watch these in order, but the first 2 discs are very long wait and 3 and 4 also had a wait







I could not wait any longer and just went out of order. Try and get it from your friend if you can


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/16488526
> 
> 
> not a review - but a reminder
> 
> 
> Queen & Paul Rodgers release a new live dvd on june 15 th. Shot in Ukraine before 350 000 people - it should be stunning
> 
> for some reason, a blu-ray release is not planned at the moment- even though it was shot in HD. fingers crossed it will be available on bd in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a link to purchase: http://www.play.com/Music/MusicDVD/4...e/Product.html
> 
> 
> and a few shots from the gig;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> I have no idea why the pics are't showing...?



Weird... this is an import only.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16489491
> 
> 
> Weird... this is an import only.



are you from the US? it's due be released a month later in the US I think


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea and the Rodgers/Queen combination really works. Rodgers gives that Queen some real testasterone, and Brian May becomes the front man for the group, and really highlights the instrumental beauty of their music.


Their previous DVD (filmed in Vegas) is also really good... but I will hold out for a Blu-Ray this time.



John





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/16488526
> 
> 
> not a review - but a reminder
> 
> 
> Queen & Paul Rodgers release a new live dvd on june 15 th. Shot in Ukraine before 350 000 people - it should be stunning
> 
> for some reason, a blu-ray release is not planned at the moment- even though it was shot in HD. fingers crossed it will be available on bd in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a link to purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.play.com/Music/MusicDVD/4-/9730574/Queen-Paul-Rodgers-Live-In-Ukraine/Product.html
> 
> 
> and a few shots from the gig;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> I have no idea why the pics are't showing...?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16488533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Premier Talent Associates, Inc.*
> 
> _$6,250.00 Immediately
> 
> $6,250.00 In cash only prior to show day of engagement._
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Hendrix command the most $$?



I would guess that he did. I just thought it was funny based on todays prices, and what bands charge, that they got the Who for $6,250.









The remastered CD with all the other material from the show put back in is fantastic BTW, I assume you have it.


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16492768
> 
> 
> I would guess that he did. I just thought it was funny based on todays prices, and what bands charge, that they got the Who for $6,250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remastered CD with all the other material from the show put back in is fantastic BTW, I assume you have it.
> 
> 
> John



$6,250 x 2.


Still not much for a big gig like that.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16493014
> 
> 
> $6,250 x 2.
> 
> 
> Still not much for a big gig like that.



Yep, I forgot about the advance and day of show payment.


----------



## kevin j

The Queen+Paul Rodgers dvd was filmed in Sheffield England not Las Vegas.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/16454068
> 
> 
> Must be great!
> 
> Renaissance - Song Of Scherherezade DVD



Just looking at this on Amazon and there are some reviews there that claim there is/was an issue with the first release and not to buy until the corrected version is released in 'late summer or fall'. Is this release the corrected version or does this disc have a problem? Does anyone know about it. It is due to release on June 16 which would seem to indicate it would be a corrected version.


----------



## punman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punman* /forum/post/16478958
> 
> 
> Wow! I just spent a week going through all replies to this thread. Very interesting. I only owned one concert DVD prior to buying my HD TV and 5.1 speaker system this past winter. I now have eight.
> 
> I was hoping to see a few more comments on THE WHO.
> 
> I first bought THE KIDS ARE ALRIGHT special edition DVD. I thought it was great.
> 
> 
> And then supplemented it with THE WHO MAXIMUM R &B LIVE, a re-release of the 1994 - 30 YEARS MAXIMUM R &B LIVE. Apparently this was just released this spring. For those not familiar, it contains on disc one:
> 
> 1. ANYWAY,ANYHOW,ANYWHERE 2. SO SAD ABOUT US 3. QUICK ONE,WHILE HE'S AWAY,A 4. HAPPY JACK 5. I CAN'T EXPLAIN 6. YOUNG MAN BLUES 7. I DON'T EVEN KNOW MYSELF 8. MY GENERATION 9. SUBSTITUTE 10. DROWNED 11. BELL BOY 12. MY GENERATION BLUES 13. DREAMING FROM THE WAIST 14. BABA O'RILEY 15. SISTER DISCO 16. WHO ARE YOU 17. 5:15 18. MY WIFE 19. MUSIC MUST CHANGE 20. PINBALL WIZARD 21. BEHIND BLUE EYES 22. LOVE REIGN O'ER ME 23. WON'T GET FOOLED AGAIN 24. BORIS THE SPIDER 25. I CAN SEE FOR MILES 26. SEE ME,FEEL ME
> 
> 
> The second disc is LIVE AT ROCKPALAST 1981.
> 
> 
> The second disc I don't care much for quality-wise. The first disc of THE WHO MAXIMUM R &B LIVE was fine.
> 
> 
> I have not seen other WHO DVDs so my questions are:
> 
> For those that have THE WHO MAXIMUM R &B LIVE, how does it (esp. disc 1) compare with other WHO DVDs you have seen or own; and, given the two DVDs I have so far on THE WHO, is there any other disc I should buy to round out my collection. I don't want to buy every DVD they have out there, but maybe just one more.



Thanks to all who responded to this inquiry.


----------



## eiricd

Queen & Paul Rodgers live in Ukraine


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nddNLqnYEdo 


a trailer...


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/16496270
> 
> 
> Queen & Paul Rodgers live in Ukraine
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nddNLqnYEdo
> 
> 
> a trailer...



Hopefuly it will come out in the US and also on Blu Ray


----------



## TBert

Picked up the standard 2 disc dvd (blu-ray out next week) of Clapton/Winwood live at MSG which came out Tues. Very nice show, over two hours long, nice widescreen video presentation, nice audio in dts and stereo (maybe not quite as tight as Cream at Royal Albert hall quality as that is my measuring stick now, lol), but still very good. Near the beginning of the show they did one of my old favorites, Buddy Miles' "Changes" and near the end of the show they do an incredible 16 minute version Hendrix' Voodoo Chile which alone is worth the price. 23 songs in all including the 3 in the extras on the second disc which are also in widescreen and dts. Also on the second disc is a docu about the boys getting back together and a sound check short. Well worth the 17 bucks I paid for sure.


----------



## kevin j

The blu ray of the Clapton/Winwwod set's out on 6/2 not next week.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/16499987
> 
> 
> (maybe not quite as tight as Cream at Royal Albert hall quality as that is my measuring stick now, lol)



WOW. You set your sights low. Or does the "lol" mean you're kidding?


Ed


----------



## TBert

ekb, no I wasn't kidding, I think the cream dvd is one of the best recorded concerts in my opinion. If you think it is of low quality just curious as to what you consider high quality?


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/16496843
> 
> 
> Hopefuly it will come out in the US and also on Blu Ray



to film a hughe gig like this in HD and NOT release it on blu-ray would be like releasing a new studio album in mono only...


according to brian may it's not planned at the moment


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/16501220
> 
> 
> ekb, no I wasn't kidding, I think the cream dvd is one of the best recorded concerts in my opinion. If you think it is of low quality just curious as to what you consider high quality?



I gave a reply to this question recently in post #4318. I find that the Cream concert has quite a bit of dynamic compression.


Ed


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16503627
> 
> 
> I gave a reply to this question recently in post #4318. I find that the Cream concert has quite a bit of dynamic compression.
> 
> 
> Ed



How do you measure dynamic compression?


----------



## detroit1

That Cream Concert from Royal Albert Hall sounds great on DVD ! It has a very good 1.5 High Bitrate DTS; higher than most normal DVD's and it is excellent


I have no idea how someone could detect compression on that; the song Toad has an incredible drum solo that sounds like he is playing in your room


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/16503886
> 
> 
> How do you measure dynamic compression?



I'm not sure where you're headed with this question - but the dynamic compression would be measured by taking the ratio of the level of instantaneous peaks to the long term average level. The lower that ratio is, the higher the dynamic compression.


Mind you , I'm not measuring that with any instrumentation. The ear/brain combo is a remarkable sensor. Dynamic compression can be readily heard. And I do mean readily - some phenomenon require extended listening to identify. Dynamic compression hits you in the face in about 1 second.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16503954
> 
> 
> That Cream Concert from Royal Albert Hall sounds great on DVD ! It has a very good 1.5 High Bitrate DTS; higher than most normal DVD's and it is excellent
> 
> 
> I have no idea how someone could detect compression on that; the song Toad has an incredible drum solo that sounds like he is playing in your room



You're loosing credibility right off the bat by mentioning high bit rate DTS. This has been discussed a lot in the AVS forums and the higher bit rate of DTS to DD is meaningless. Besides, I'm not talking about lossless compression; I'm talking about dynamic compression which is a much more serious culprit.


Now the music and performance is outstanding - but I don't want to confuse that with the recording/engineering. You might love that drum solo, but no way does it sound like it's in your room. In a blind test, you wouldn't fool anyone that it's a live drummer in the room with you. BTW, have you ever heard the Shefield Drum Record? I think this may be one of the only recordings that can pass the blind test given sufficient quality audio equipment.


Ed


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16507736
> 
> 
> You're loosing credibility right off the bat by mentioning high bit rate DTS. This has been discussed a lot in the AVS forums and the higher bit rate of DTS to DD is meaningless. Besides, I'm not talking about lossless compression; I'm talking about dynamic compression which is a much more serious culprit.
> 
> 
> Now the music and performance is outstanding - but I don't want to confuse that with the recording/engineering. You might love that drum solo, but no way does it sound like it's in your room. In a blind test, you wouldn't fool anyone that it's a live drummer in the room with you. BTW, have you ever heard the Shefield Drum Record? I think this may be one of the only recordings that can pass the blind test given sufficient quality audio equipment.
> 
> 
> Ed



"You're loosing credibility right off the bat by mentioning high bit rate DTS"


Excuse me? I think you're showing your ignorance now. That is strickly a matter of opinion on your part, and many others feel that high bit rate DTS does sound superior to low bit rate DD. I try my best to stay away from these types of conversations in this thread, but when you make a sweeping gereralization like that, that is based on your opinion and a few others, when there are just as many who feel the opposite is true, well, you get the picture.


John


----------



## Star56

Why do internet posters always think that the word "lose" is spelled "loose?"


They are two different words.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16507782
> 
> 
> "You're loosing credibility right off the bat by mentioning high bit rate DTS"
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I think you're showing your ignorance now. That is strickly a matter of opinion on your part, and many others feel that high bit rate DTS does sound superior to low bit rate DD. I try my best to stay away from these types of conversations in this thread, but when you make a sweeping gereralization like that, that is based on your opinion and a few others, when there are just as many who feel the opposite is true, well, you get the picture.
> 
> 
> John



Bit rate alone doesn't mean a thing. A high bit rate disc from a crappy master will probably not sound better than a lower bit rate disc from a well engineered master. Things get more subjective if you are talking about two different bit rate encodings from the same master.


larry


----------



## detroit1

people can write whatever they want but the bottom line is the Cream concert sounds excellent. It's laughable to hear about this compression; If had a group of people listening to the drum solo and you said "oh I can hear dynamic compression" you would look and sound like a fool to everyone in the room; the recording is fine. Reading some reviews about the disc, people like the sound of this concert; both the DTS and PCM 2 channel;


----------



## Artslinger

I recieved my "Live from Madison Square Garden " yesterday, havn't had time to watch it yet.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Star56* /forum/post/16508154
> 
> 
> Why do internet posters always think that the word "lose" is spelled "loose?"
> 
> 
> They are two different words.



I guess he "lost" credibility right off the bat trying to discredit another with his spelling error









For the record, my comment included a "cut and paste" of his quote with "loose"

John


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16508456
> 
> 
> Bit rate alone doesn't mean a thing. A high bit rate disc from a crappy master will probably not sound better than a lower bit rate disc from a well engineered master. Things get more subjective if you are talking about two different bit rate encodings from the same master.
> 
> 
> larry



I agree, but you can't just make a sweeping generalization that a high bit rate (1536) DTS track is the same as a low bit rate DD track, assuming they are from the same master.


John


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16507680
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where you're headed with this question - but the dynamic compression would be measured by taking the ratio of the level of instantaneous peaks to the long term average level. The lower that ratio is, the higher the dynamic compression.
> 
> 
> Mind you , I'm not measuring that with any instrumentation. The ear/brain combo is a remarkable sensor. Dynamic compression can be readily heard. And I do mean readily - some phenomenon require extended listening to identify. Dynamic compression hits you in the face in about 1 second.
> 
> 
> Ed



Where I was going was pretty much where you went. I appreciate your opinion and I wish you well and continued enjoyment of this wonderful hobby.


But rest assured, it is *your opinion* and may not represent the reality for others.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16507782
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I think you're showing your ignorance now. That is strickly a matter of opinion on your part, and many others feel that high bit rate DTS does sound superior to low bit rate DD.



Fine - I understand that people have their opinions, and I respect that. But I was responding to a statement that, to me, sounded like "it must be better because the bit rate is higher". Now that is no longer opinion but science.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/16508484
> 
> 
> people can write whatever they want but the bottom line is the Cream concert sounds excellent. It's laughable to hear about this compression;



Now these are statements that people should complain about where one's opinion is stated as fact.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/16509240
> 
> 
> But rest assured, it is *your opinion* and may not represent the reality for others.



Yes - it is my opinion that the Cream concert does not sound good. But the for the reason that it's dynmaically compressed can be measured and that is not opinion.


Ed


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16513304
> 
> 
> Fine - I understand that people have their opinions, and I respect that. But I was responding to a statement that, to me, sounded like "it must be better because the bit rate is higher". Now that is no longer opinion but science.
> 
> 
> Ed



As stated in this thread, higher bit rate doesn't guarantee better sound, but a higher bit rate transfer from the same master will obviously contain more data than a lower bit rate transfer from the same master. The post that started this was not a comparison of lower bit rate DD to DTS, but a comment about a DTS bit rate of 1536 ............... I will take that ALL day long over a low bit rate DD transfer from the same master.


John


----------



## Krazyboy

I recently purchased Alice Cooper Live in Montreux 2005 on blu-ray and watched it last night. I was stunned at the quality of this show and I'm not just talking about the picture and sound. Alice put on an awesome show---in fact I believe it's the best I've ever seen him. I'm 51 and have been a Cooper fan since day 1 so that's saying something. Alice was pretty much always loaded when performing but has sobered up a number of years ago, and what a difference it has made. He sounds and looks great for his age, still very active on stage, the theatrics were great, his timing impeccable. His new band is fantastic--they just rock. If you're an old Cooper fan like me you must have this disc!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krazyboy* /forum/post/16518793
> 
> 
> I recently purchased Alice Cooper Live in Montreux 2005 on blu-ray and watched it last night. I was stunned at the quality of this show and I'm not just talking about the picture and sound. Alice put on an awesome show---in fact I believe it's the best I've ever seen him. I'm 51 and have been a Cooper fan since day 1 so that's saying something. Alice was pretty much always loaded when performing but has sobered up a number of years ago, and what a difference it has made. He sounds and looks great for his age, still very active on stage, the theatrics were great, his timing impeccable. His new band is fantastic--they just rock. If you're an old Cooper fan like me you must have this disc!



The Montreux Concerts of this decade, Do look and sound very good!

Check out Jethro Tull in the same venue. Recorded in 2003.


I'll have to check out Alice...he was quite the showman back in the day.

Before he turned into a drunken character of himself...

-t


----------



## Rammitinski

A fifth of vodka and a case of beer a day, so he has said.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16521006
> 
> 
> A fifth of vodka and a case of beer a day, so he has said.



Reminds me of my old college days...










-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krazyboy* /forum/post/16518793
> 
> 
> I recently purchased Alice Cooper Live in Montreux 2005 on blu-ray and watched it last night. I was stunned at the quality of this show and I'm not just talking about the picture and sound. Alice put on an awesome show---in fact I believe it's the best I've ever seen him. I'm 51 and have been a Cooper fan since day 1 so that's saying something. Alice was pretty much always loaded when performing but has sobered up a number of years ago, and what a difference it has made. He sounds and looks great for his age, still very active on stage, the theatrics were great, his timing impeccable. His new band is fantastic--they just rock. If you're an old Cooper fan like me you must have this disc!



I saw this a couple months back, and agree the AQ and VQ is very good. I thought the material and band started out a little slow, but then got going towards the second half.


Its amazing how many solid rock tunes this guy actually had, he definitely was a force in rock for a while.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16522927
> 
> 
> Reminds me of my old college days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t



I skipped the vodka


----------



## augustking1234




----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16513471
> 
> 
> As stated in this thread, higher bit rate doesn't guarantee better sound, but a higher bit rate transfer from the same master will obviously contain more data than a lower bit rate transfer from the same master. The post that started this was not a comparison of lower bit rate DD to DTS, but a comment about a DTS bit rate of 1536 ............... I will take that ALL day long over a low bit rate DD transfer from the same master.
> 
> 
> John





No comment.


----------



## JetJockey1

Hi all, picked up this DVD the other day after giving up on waiting for the BD version. This is one seriously excellent DVD.


PQ: 5/5 looks very close to HD with a good upconverter, I was stunned.


AQ: 4.5/5 Got bass? The kick drum and bass guitar is very powerfull with clean, tight, ungodly amounts of slam....some great stuff here. Steves vocals are really good and clearly presented through the centre channel. Guitar work is for the most part excellent with parts of one or two tunes being pretty edgy at higher volumes, almost like I had it too loud







. One other complaint would be that the cymbals and snare drum (not always, see below) were too far back in the mix, the tom-toms and bigger drums have no such problem however


Steve was always known for being on the edge of mixing techniques and this mix is no different, some of the mixes are really cool with the priority of what musician playing a leading part getting put more forward in the mix. At times it took some getting used to, but I really liked it.


The show itself: 5/5.....it Rocks and is a must for even casual fans, a ton of fun with some great tunes.


Enjoy!



The DTS mix sounded the best with the DD 5.1 a close second.


----------



## detroit1

yes the Steve Miller DVD is Excellent. Great Picture Quality and the Sound is excellent too. there is some heavy bass in the DTS mix as well.


this is another one of the great concerts to have on DVD or Blu-Ray if that comes out


try to listen to the John Mayer DVD or Blu-Ray; I think that one sounds even better


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16523422
> 
> 
> Its amazing how many solid rock tunes this guy actually had, he definitely was a force in rock for a while.



It wasn't only him - it was _the Alice Cooper band_, and their best stuff was from 1971 through their last album together in 1973.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetJockey1* /forum/post/16523670
> 
> 
> Hi all, picked up this DVD the other day after giving up on waiting for the BD version. This is one seriously excellent DVD.
> 
> 
> PQ: 5/5 looks very close to HD with a good upconverter, I was stunned.
> 
> 
> AQ: 4.5/5 Got bass? The kick drum and bass guitar is very powerfull with clean, tight, ungodly amounts of slam....some great stuff here. Steves vocals are really good and clearly presented through the centre channel. Guitar work is for the most part excellent with parts of one or two tunes being pretty edgy at higher volumes, almost like I had it too loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One other complaint would be that the cymbals and snare drum (not always, see below) were too far back in the mix, the tom-toms and bigger drums have no such problem however
> 
> 
> Steve was always known for being on the edge of mixing techniques and this mix is no different, some of the mixes are really cool with the priority of what musician playing a leading part getting put more forward in the mix. At times it took some getting used to, but I really liked it.
> 
> 
> The show itself: 5/5.....it Rocks and is a must for even casual fans, a ton of fun with some great tunes.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> The DTS mix sounded the best with the DD 5.1 a close second.




Sweet! You have not let me down yet with your recommendations as far as AQ.....sounds like they got the low end right on this track as well....cant wait to hear this one later this week


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16508545
> 
> 
> I recieved my "Live from Madison Square Garden " yesterday, havn't had time to watch it yet.



Should be good, I'm got it ordered on BD and got a teaser last night watching those two on Clapton's 2007 Crossroads.


----------



## crunchyfrogs

I also enjoy the Steve Miller one, would be a great Blu-ray.


Just rented the Rolling Stones Blu-ray last night..hoping that one is good as well...


----------



## vision-master












> Quote:
> On 1 June 2009, Eagle Rock Entertainment release the Deep Purple two-disc set History, Hits & Highlights 1968-76 [Cat No EREDV726]. This release features the classics: Smoke On The Water, Hush, Speed King, Black Night, Child In Time, Strange Kind Of Woman, Burn, Mistreated and many more and includes fantastic full length performances from all four line-ups of the original Deep Purple. Clocking in with nearly five hours of entertainment this is simply essential for all Purple fans.
> 
> 
> 
> TRACKLISTING - HISTORY, HITS & HIGHLIGHTS 1968-76
> 
> 
> Disc One - 2hrs 24mins
> 
> 
> HISTORY - 20 minute history of Deep Purple from 1968 to 1976.
> 
> 
> HITS - full performances
> 
> 
> Mark One Line-Up (Mar 1968 to Jul 1969): Ritchie Blackmore (guitar), Rod Evans (vocals), Jon Lord (keyboards), Ian Paice (drums), Nick Simper (bass)
> 
> 1. Help 2. Hush 3. Wring That Neck
> 
> 
> Mark Two Line-Up (Jul 1969 to Jun 1973): Ritchie Blackmore (guitar), Ian Gillan (vocals), Roger Glover (bass), Jon Lord (keyboards), Ian Paice (drums)
> 
> 4. Hallelujah 5. Mandrake Root 6. Speed King 7. Black Night 8. Child In Time 9. Lazy 10. Strange Kind Of Woman 11. Fireball Writing Session 12. Fireball 13. Demon's Eye 14. No No No 15. Into The Fire 16. Never Before 17. Highway Star 18. Smoke On The Water
> 
> 
> Mark Three Line-Up (Jun 1973 to May 1975): Ritchie Blackmore (guitar), David Coverdale (vocals), Glenn Hughes (bass & vocals), Jon Lord (keyboards), Ian Paice (drums)
> 
> 19. Burn 20. Mistreated
> 
> 
> Mark Four Line-Up (Jun 1975 to Mar 1976): Tommy Bolin (guitar), David Coverdale (vocals), Glenn Hughes (bass & vocals), Jon Lord (keyboards), Ian Paice (drums)
> 
> 21. Love Child 22. You Keep On Moving
> 
> 
> Disc Two - 2hrs 23mins
> 
> 
> HIGHLIGHTS - bonus performances and interviews
> 
> 
> Mark One Line-Up
> 
> 1. And The Address (Playboy TV)
> 
> 
> Mark Two Line-Up
> 
> 2. Wring That Neck (Bilzen Jazz Festival 1969) 3. Mandrake Root (Pop Deux Paris Concert 1970) 4. Wring That Neck (Pop Deux Paris Concert 1970) 5. Black Night (Promo Clip) 6. No No No (Take 1) (Rockpalast Rehearsal Session) 7. No No No (Take 2) (Rockpalast Rehearsal Session)
> 
> 
> Mark Three Line-Up
> 
> 8. Jt Nuit - French TV 1974 9. Burn (Leeds Polytechnic Project 1974) 10. Interview (Leeds Polytechnic Project 1974) 11. Space Truckin'/Interview (Leeds Polytechnic Project 1974)
> 
> 
> Mark Four Line-Up
> 
> 12. New Zealand TV Documentary (Nov 1975) 13. Smoke On The Water (New Zealand TV)


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16534575



Cool, hope the quality is good, will be getting it regardless most likely. Great to have a few cuts of Tommy Bolin, although I like him much more as a solo artist than the Mark IV version of the band.


John


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16537628
> 
> 
> Cool, hope the quality is good, will be getting it regardless most likely. Great to have a few cuts of Tommy Bolin, although I like him much more as a solo artist than the Mark IV version of the band.
> 
> 
> John



That is some old video and audio.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16537628
> 
> 
> Cool, hope the quality is good, will be getting it regardless most likely. Great to have a few cuts of Tommy Bolin, although I like him much more as a solo artist than the Mark IV version of the band.
> 
> 
> John



I'm getting pretty much anything Purple put out - and this one I'm buying asap. but I'm not expecting any great aq/vq - I'm guessing the source material is not the best


----------



## Artslinger

FYI...



Iron Maiden: Flight 666 (Deluxe Edition) - Standard DVD comes out next week, Amazon has it for $11.99.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16534575



June 1st is next week and you can't even pre-order yet on Amazon, just sign-up for email when it becomes available.


larry


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/16540162
> 
> 
> I'm getting pretty much anything Purple put out - and this one I'm buying asap. but I'm not expecting any great aq/vq - I'm guessing the source material is not the best



Maybe as good as this?










FYI: This in the only DP I'm missing. I already have most of the material from imports, so I passed on it.










After Lord retired, I kind of lost interest. Gillan's voice is going south now too (getting old).


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16540508
> 
> 
> Maybe as good as this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: This in the only DP I'm missing. I already have most of the material from imports, so I passed on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Lord retired, I kind of lost interest. Gillan's voice is going south now too (getting old).



I have "Perihelion", and actually feel it is a good performance. Gillian's voice is pretty good still on this one, and Lord hadn't retired yet. I was always a fan of Steve Morse prior to his joing them anyway.


How's the live in concert 72/73? I read some of it was pro shot, so it should look and sound ok from that era.


John


----------



## RickPas

Has anyone ordered Clapton/ Winwood live at MSG Blu ray...I had ordered it from DVD pacific but they say that stock has not come in yet..Wondering if this has been changed from the June 2nd release..

Rick


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16544424
> 
> 
> I have "Perihelion", and actually feel it is a good performance. Gillian's voice is pretty good still on this one, and Lord hadn't retired yet. I was always a fan of Steve Morse prior to his joing them anyway.
> 
> 
> How's the live in concert 72/73? I read some of it was pro shot, so it should look and sound ok from that era.
> 
> 
> John



Very good Q for the era.


Check this one out.











Deep Purple Live in Australia 1999 - Total Abandon (2000) is an excellent performance. My copy is a Korean disk and Q is so-so, but it's still a steller performace. Steve Morse is very strong at this point!









here tis 



This is another Korean import - stereo only.


Looks best on an ol anolog TV.........










Another great performace.


You can get both of these and two other concerts in the 'Around The World Live' for $35.

This would be yer best bet. 5.1 surround and cleaned up video.











> Quote:
> Around The World Live is British hard rock band Deep Purple's four DVD box-set. It was released on May 19, 2008. The box-set includes four live performances of Deep Purple World Tour (1996-2008), two full time documentary films about the band and rare footage, including interviews, after-show parties and the band on the road, during the tour.
> 
> 
> Two DVDs from this box-set have already been released: Bombay Calling and Total Abandon: Australia '99.
> 
> 
> The NEC 2002 show contains exclusive live-material, when Deep Purple former organist and keyboardist Jon Lord joined the band on stage, for several songs, playing with current keyboardist Don Airey
> 
> 
> Access All Areas DVD is the definitive documentary of Deep Purple from 1968 to 2007, emphasising the Steve Morse era. [1] DVD4 in the upcoming box set, listed below as "Documentary film about the Steve Morse era" is a 90 minute edit of a fly-on-the-wall 'Access All Areas', which has been in production for some years.


----------



## antennahead

I was reading reviews for Total Abandon on Amazon, and one guy was talking about how bad he thought Gillian's voice sounded, most of the other reviews loved the show. What's your take on his voice on this DVD?


John


----------



## Yosh70

Funny I havent seen this one mentioned....picked it up at WalMart last week. Fantastic!


----------



## dannic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16545808
> 
> 
> Funny I havent seen this one mentioned....picked it up at WalMart last week. Fantastic!



Yosh 70, I agree, this is one fantastic concert, saw it on HD NET about a year ago and now out on Blu so I will definitely be picking it up.


Styx, Eagles, Doobie Bros, Elton John, Van Halen, Deep Purple, Aerosmith, Stones........on and on and on. These artists are still playing live after 30 years in the business and sounding better than ever. Probably because they are REAL musicians playing REAL instruments.....not like most of the crap on the radio today. Guaranteed we will not be seeing many acts of today 30 years from now. 70's and 80's....what a great era of music we had.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16545191
> 
> 
> I was reading reviews for Total Abandon on Amazon, and one guy was talking about how bad he thought Gillian's voice sounded, most of the other reviews loved the show. What's your take on his voice on this DVD?
> 
> 
> John



Fine.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dannic* /forum/post/16546582
> 
> 
> Yosh 70, I agree, this is one fantastic concert, saw it on HD NET about a year ago and now out on Blu so I will definitely be picking it up.
> 
> 
> Styx, Eagles, Doobie Bros, Elton John, Van Halen, Deep Purple, Aerosmith, Stones........on and on and on. These artists are still playing live after 30 years in the business and sounding better than ever. Probably because they are REAL musicians playing REAL instruments.....not like most of the crap on the radio today. Guaranteed we will not be seeing many acts of today 30 years from now. 70's and 80's....what a great era of music we had.



Trapt

Sixxam

Papa Roach

Buckcherry

Nickelback


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dannic* /forum/post/16546582
> 
> 
> Yosh 70, I agree, this is one fantastic concert, saw it on HD NET about a year ago and now out on Blu so I will definitely be picking it up.
> 
> 
> Styx, Eagles, Doobie Bros, Elton John, Van Halen, Deep Purple, Aerosmith, Stones........on and on and on. These artists are still playing live after 30 years in the business and sounding better than ever. Probably because they are REAL musicians playing REAL instruments.....not like most of the crap on the radio today. Guaranteed we will not be seeing many acts of today 30 years from now. 70's and 80's....what a great era of music we had.



And now...A blast from the past....(circa 1970)....


I agree, this is one fantastic band, saw them on ED SULLIVAN about a year ago and now out on LP so I will definitely be picking it up.


Elvis Presley, Buddy Holly, Chuck Berry, Jerry Lee Lewis, The Four Seasons, Roy Orbison, Little Richard.....not like most of the crap on the radio today. Guaranteed we will not be seeing many acts of today 30 years from now. 50's and 60's....what a great era of music we had!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/16547978
> 
> 
> saw them on ED SULLIVAN about a year ago...



??? What - do you have a TARDIS or something? Or just your average, ordinary, everyday time machine?










(At least it's possible that they could've been on that show - they were together as a band about a year before it ended in '71. Still, it's hard to believe they would've been - I saw them play at local high schools three times starting in '71 or '72, so they weren't exactly bigtime then.)


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16549575
> 
> 
> ??? What - do you have a TARDIS or something? Or just your average, ordinary, everyday time machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At least it's possible that they could've been on that show - they were together as a band about a year before it ended in '71. Still, it's hard to believe they would've been - I saw them play at local high schools three times starting in '71 or '72, so they weren't exactly bigtime then.)



Had nothing to do with Styx.

I was making a sarcastic comment on the quote above.

Pointing out how the older generation never seems to accept the newer generation's artists.

I wish more people could take a page from Johnny Cash, (to cite an oldster's example), and delight in all the variety they can.

To see what I mean, look at the Johnny Cash TV Show DVDs. All music at the time was being represented!

(Much in the way the better hip-hop producers of today are REALLY knowledgable and into all kinds of music, both old and new.)


----------



## Rammitinski

Sorry - didn't catch the sarcasm part.


I don't agree with that completely, though. Those "old" guys you mentioned there were the pioneers - the architects of Rock and Roll.


Yeah, the listeners of radio 30 years from now will have replaced the listeners now, and what they'll want to hear will be different, but in the written History of Rock and Roll, those guys you mentioned will be regarded as the most important.


If it weren't for them, nothing you're into now would've probably ever existed.


As far as people not giving a fair shake to the artists of today, there are a lot of reasons for that. I could speak from my own point of view on that, being an "old guy" myself. But that would probably take a whole page here, and this thread really isn't about that anyway.


Not saying no one out there now has any relevance, but after the Big Bang of Rock and Roll's beginning, it's kind of hard for anyone else to mean as much nowadays. Plus, you've got the worldwide forces of Capitalism run amok working against things now. Don't know if you can ever turn back the tide on that. Maybe only after the whole rest of the world has been exposed to it long enough to be totally sick of it. And that won't happen in my, yours, or even your children's lifetime.


As far as the Cash show, yeah, I've seen those tapes on PBS, and that may have been the best musical variety show ever. Shows like Midnight Special or SNL don't even come close.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The only thing STYX "pioneered" was the crass commercialization of progressive music. Sure they were real players but did you ever try to listen to an entire side of one of their albums?


Taken as a whole, their albums sounded completely synthetic with each song engineered for air play. And sound good on the radio ... they did.


----------



## Yosh70

Yes John I agree....with their later tunes.

But early Styx still plays on my system now and then.


Best album ever.....










Equinox #2 IMO....


----------



## vision-master

I'm an old guy and disappointed with both Beck, Clapton and Winwood. I won't even bother reviewing Clapton and Winwood's new DVD on Amazon as all the old farts are still hanging onto the 60's and to say anything 'bad' would just start a flame war.


I really love *some* of the new groups as they put every one of those 60+ year old relics to shame. 'Time has come today'.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16551311
> 
> 
> The only thing STYX "pioneered" was the crass commercialization of progressive music.



If you're referring to my post, I wasn't talking about Styx. When I said "pioneers" I was talking about those old artists he mentioned - Presley, Berry, Holly, Lewis, et al. (Why in God's name would I ever say "Styx were pioneers of Rock 'n' Roll"? Do you really think I'm that insane?)


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16551478
> 
> 
> But early Styx still plays on my system now and then.



Actually, they had four albums before Equinox (on Wooden Nickel records), so I don't know if you could rightfully call those "early Styx".


They were actually more of a Rock & Roll band back then, before John Curulewski left and was replaced by Tommy Shaw (after Equinox).


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/16549765
> 
> 
> Had nothing to do with Styx.
> 
> I was making a sarcastic comment on the quote above.
> 
> Pointing out how the older generation never seems to accept the newer generation's artists.
> 
> I wish more people could take a page from Johnny Cash, (to cite an oldster's example), and delight in all the variety they can.
> 
> To see what I mean, look at the Johnny Cash TV Show DVDs. All music at the time was being represented!
> 
> (Much in the way the better hip-hop producers of today are REALLY knowledgable and into all kinds of music, both old and new.)



Ahhhhhh...but that's always been the case, no?

I never had an appreciation for Sinatra and that Generation of music until I was much older than my 20's.

My parents thought Presley, The Beatles and The Rolling Stones were jokes! (Though my Mom actually loved humming to "Painted Black" by The Stones).


I tried listening to Hip-Hop but can't get into it. Not a card carrying member of AARP either. Well not yet anyway...


Hey, whatever you like is what matters!


-t


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Last week I purchased the Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama on DVD.

That was an old recording, audio and video are just acceptable, anyway, the performance.... well, I am Skynyrd fan


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/16553434
> 
> 
> Last week I purchased the Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama on DVD.
> 
> That was an old recording, audio and video are just acceptable, anyway, the performance.... well, I am Skynyrd fan



Some excellent guitar work in Sweet Home Alabama!










Then you need to get this.


Filmed in 16:9 HD - bootleg.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Thanks Vision!


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16553778
> 
> 
> Some excellent guitar work in Sweet Home Alabama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to get this.
> 
> 
> Filmed in 16:9 HD - bootleg.



I'm going to see Kid Rock & Lynyrd Skynyrd on July 5th, can't wait!!


----------



## racineboxer













I just picked up Linkin Park Road to Revolution and Alice Cooper Live at Montreaux on blu-ray and both deserve a watching if you're a fan. I give the nod to Linkin Park though - they really rocked this show. Having Jay-Z show up and do a couple songs was pretty sweet too.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hmmm I saw Linkin Park headlining a festival of 7 bands in West Palm Beach ... was really looking forward to them when they took the stage ... and ugh ... so disappointing.


Did they seem to have any talent up on the stage? The band I saw seemed like they were all pretty much rookies. I was also disappointed that they didn't seem to really rock out their songs.



Ok here is one of their biggest hits from that show:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K6IRt9DeHM 


For comparison, here is the studio version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K6IRt9DeHM 


Great venue though , i love Milton Keynes


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/16556357
> 
> 
> I'm going to see Kid Rock & Lynyrd Skynyrd on July 5th, can't wait!!



Billy Powell died...........


----------



## JetJockey1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/16545808
> 
> 
> Funny I havent seen this one mentioned....picked it up at WalMart last week. Fantastic!



I should state first off that I have the BD version.


Sorry, I have to disagree, the AQ on this one, on my rig, to my ears it sounded downright lifeless, thin with little to no bass. Quite a mess actually. In fact I ripped it out of the player after 4 or 5 songs.


This is only my opinion and I have had other concerts where other reviewers and myself (Toe)







included were at opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16556518
> 
> 
> Hmmm I saw Linkin Park headlining a festival of 7 bands in West Palm Beach ... was really looking forward to them when they took the stage ... and ugh ... so disappointing.
> 
> 
> Did they seem to have any talent up on the stage? The band I saw seemed like they were all pretty much rookies. I was also disappointed that they didn't seem to really rock out their songs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is one of their biggest hits from that show:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K6IRt9DeHM
> 
> 
> For comparison, here is the studio version:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K6IRt9DeHM
> 
> 
> Great venue though , i love Milton Keynes



Hmmm - I dunno. Maybe I'm just a big Linkin Park fan. I only have about 35 concernt DVDs and this is in my top 5-7 now.


At times I think they rocked it out pretty good, this one rocked IMO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPp0S...eature=related 


But they have a fair amount of songs that aren't nearly as heavy as people typically associate LP with. Again, IMO.


One thing for sure, Chester the lead singer, the guy who does all the screaming, sounds noticably different live than on the albums. It took a minute to get used to but it's all good in my book now.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/16558382
> 
> 
> Hmmm - I dunno. Maybe I'm just a big Linkin Park fan. I only have about 35 concernt DVDs and this is in my top 5-7 now.
> 
> 
> At times I think they rocked it out pretty good, this one rocked IMO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPp0S...eature=related
> 
> 
> But they have a fair amount of songs that aren't nearly as heavy as people typically associate LP with. Again, IMO.
> 
> 
> One thing for sure, Chester the lead singer, the guy who does all the screaming, sounds noticably different live than on the albums. It took a minute to get used to but it's all good in my book now.



Any other reccomendations?


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetJockey1* /forum/post/16558224
> 
> 
> I should state first off that I have the BD version.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have to disagree, the AQ on this one, on my rig, to my ears it sounded downright lifeless, thin with little to no bass. Quite a mess actually. In fact I ripped it out of the player after 4 or 5 songs.
> 
> 
> This is only my opinion and I have had other concerts where other reviewers and myself (Toe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> included were at opposite ends of the spectrum.



Yes I have BD version as well.....I did notice it was a little shy in bass department but lifeless? Certainly not the performance and AQ in DTS HD-MA I thought was good.....not fantastic but more than fair.


I'll listen to it again tomorrow and compare it to a couple others.


----------



## El_Scooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16481761
> 
> 
> I still have Live at Leeds on vinyl when it 1st came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta break down and order the 40th anniversary edition of Woodstock DVD. $48.99 wasn't the kind of hit I was thinking about taking.



Dudes. First time in the forum but been watching and reading for a minute. Stoked about posting more. Hello AVS!


I feel you on the DVD. I was not expecting the $49 but then again it looks worth it. Also, the Suzie Does Woodstock interactive vid is a cool idea (it's choose your own adventure style), even if it does not have much to do the actual woodstock.


It's not serious, but sorta funny. Too bad there is no nudity//


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16551518
> 
> 
> I'm an old guy and disappointed with both Beck, Clapton and Winwood. I won't even bother reviewing Clapton and Winwood's new DVD on Amazon as all the old farts are still hanging onto the 60's and to say anything 'bad' would just start a flame war.
> 
> 
> I really love *some* of the new groups as they put every one of those 60+ year old relics to shame. 'Time has come today'.



Blasphemy!!










There's no right or wrong in musical taste, it's a personal thing, but just because they're not re-inventing the wheel does not make them any less than masters at their craft. Talent is talent, I don't care how old or what genre they're in, you can't hide it, or lack thereof.


Any artist, even contemporary, that has true talent has looked back in time and has a real reverence for their predecessors, and likely drew influence there as well.


I like how you say you wouldn't want to say anything bad while calling them old farts and relics! If you're that worried about starting flame wars then don't be so condescending to begin with.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetJockey1* /forum/post/16558224
> 
> 
> 
> This is only my opinion and I have had other concerts where other reviewers and myself (Toe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> included were at opposite ends of the spectrum.




What are you talking about?


















Watched the Steve Miller you suggested last night JetJockey1 and you are batting 100% as far as your suggestions to me......awesome! Great show, awesome sound....thanks again.







Keep em coming!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16570041
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no right or wrong in musical taste, it's a personal thing, but just because they're not re-inventing the wheel does not make them any less than masters at their craft. Talent is talent, I don't care how old or what genre they're in, you can't hide it, or lack thereof.
> 
> 
> Any artist, even contemporary, that has true talent has looked back in time and has a real reverence for their predecessors, and likely drew influence there as well.
> 
> 
> I like how you say you wouldn't want to say anything bad while calling them old farts and relics! If you're that worried about starting flame wars then don't be so condescending to begin with.



So, your one of them.










Talent fades with aging..........


The energy dies, the mind slows down, the fingers get slower.


Try U2 or Motley Crue for some GOOD STUFF!










They make those old farts look, well OLDer than dirt.










Clapton needs to turn off his money machine and retire!


The 60's are dead and gone...............


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16570306
> 
> 
> So, your one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talent fades with aging..........
> 
> 
> The energy dies, the mind slows down, the fingers get slower.
> 
> 
> Try U2 or Motley Crue for some GOOD STUFF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make those old farts look, well OLDer than dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clapton needs to turn off his money machine and retire!
> 
> 
> The 60's are dead and gone...............



Bwaaaaahaaaaaaa! What a riot!!!!


-t


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16570306
> 
> 
> So, your one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talent fades with aging..........
> 
> 
> Try U2 or Motley Crue for some GOOD STUFF!



Yup, dirt and I get along real well.










Dead wrong. I hope that's tounge in cheek, the truth is old guys like Buddy Guy or Jeff Beck would put most of todays guitarists to bed without their supper in heartbeat!


U2 & Motley?? Those guys aren't exactly spring chickens either..


----------



## graphicguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16571150
> 
> 
> Yup, dirt and I get along real well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong. I hope that's tounge in cheek, the truth is old guys like Buddy Guy or Jeff Beck would put most of todays guitarists to bed without their supper in heartbeat!
> 
> 
> U2 & Motley?? Those guys aren't exactly spring chickens either..



OOOOOOOO....Either one, Guy or Beck (Buddy Guy is someone I saw a couple of years ago in Chicago. Going to see him again there in July. Just a great blues guitarist.


Beck...very long career ranging from rock to blues to jazz. In every genre, he's excelled.


But, you can say the same thing about all of those previously mentioned. Clapton has excelled in different genres, again ranging from Rock, to Blues, to Pop, over a long period of time, both as a front man, and a session guitarist, playing at the same high level.


You look at a guy like B.B. King, and he really didn't hit his stride until he was older.


Then, you look at someone like Jamie Foxx, who's recent songs are little more than talking into a digital voice manipulator, and letting the recording mixer/engineer manipulate it until there's something resembling a song (if you want to call it that), and you get an idea of how talented some of the other people mentioned really are.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *graphicguy* /forum/post/16571916
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOO....Either one, Guy or Beck (Buddy Guy is someone I saw a couple of years ago in Chicago. Going to see him again there in July. Just a great blues guitarist.
> 
> 
> Beck...very long career ranging from rock to blues to jazz. In every genre, he's excelled.
> 
> 
> But, you can say the same thing about all of those previously mentioned. Clapton has excelled in different genres, again ranging from Rock, to Blues, to Pop, over a long period of time, both as a front man, and a session guitarist, playing at the same high level.
> 
> 
> You look at a guy like B.B. King, and he really didn't hit his stride until he was older.
> 
> Then, you look at someone like Jamie Foxx, who's recent songs are little more than talking into a digital voice manipulator, and letting the recording mixer/engineer manipulate it until there's something resembling a song (if you want to call it that), and you get an idea of how talented some of the other people mentioned really are.



Yeah there's a lot of crap considered music out there, it was a bit ironic to see Jamie "mentoring" the Idols come to think of it.










I wonder if vision would be saying the same thing about Stevie Ray were he alive today...


To me a master, is someone who's style is unmistakable regardless of what genre they're playing, any one of those guys mentioned just has to play one note and I know who it is. That's not something that happens overnight, and it's something that doesn't appear to fade with age IMO. There's a ton of non-descript guitar players out there that are very good, can play rifts coming out of their ying-yang, but can't quite get to that level.


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *graphicguy* /forum/post/16571916
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> Then, you look at someone like Jamie Foxx, who's recent songs are little more than talking into a digital voice manipulator, and letting the recording mixer/engineer manipulate it until there's something resembling a song (if you want to call it that), and you get an idea of how talented some of the other people mentioned really are.



This is where your argument loses all credibility. Not because I disagree about the Jamie Foxx song, (I don't like it either), but because you throw in all artists of this era in there with him.

It's like using William Shatner's record as an example of all music of the 70's!


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/16572449
> 
> 
> This is where your argument loses all credibility. Not because I disagree about the Jamie Foxx song, (I don't like it either), but because you throw in all artists of this era in there with him.
> 
> It's like using William Shatner's record as an example of all music of the 70's!



I wouldn't say it looses all credibility, unfortunately the Jamie Foxx example is an almost accurate reflection of the mainstream right now; it's "cookie cutter - one size fits all" for the most part. Pop music has had that formula in play since a few years after MTV. (It was in play before that, but the artists did require some musical talent to get into the mix.)


Good new artists are out there, no doubt about it, but they're getting increasingly hard to find.


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16572606
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say it looses all credibility, unfortunately the Jamie Foxx example is an almost accurate reflection of the mainstream right now; it's "cookie cutter - one size fits all" for the most part. Pop music has had that formula in play since a few years after MTV. (It was in play before that, but the artists did require some musical talent to get into the mix.)
> 
> 
> Good new artists are out there, no doubt about it, but they're getting increasingly hard to find.



You're confusing the pop mainstream with "Musical Artists"

Don't forget that the most revered era of those that frequent this thread was dominated in the mainstream, (in part), by The Osmonds, The Partridge Family, Bobby Goldsboro, The Archies, The Monkees....


As for finding new artists you like, it's never been easier!

Every Tuesday, new releases are posted on the various music services.

Just go down the New Release list, sample them all. Buy the ones that interest you or put that artist/song into Pandora to explore further.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16571150
> 
> 
> Yup, dirt and I get along real well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong. I hope that's tounge in cheek, the truth is old guys like Buddy Guy or Jeff Beck would put most of todays guitarists to bed without their supper in heartbeat!
> 
> 
> U2 & Motley?? Those guys aren't exactly spring chickens either..



I have a great bootleg of Buddy Guy and his band from 2006. Most excellent performace.










Clapton is wearing on me, the king of pop! ...............


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/16572942
> 
> 
> You're confusing the pop mainstream with "Musical Artists"
> 
> Don't forget that the most revered era of those that frequent this thread was dominated in the mainstream, (in part), by The Osmonds, The Partridge Family, Bobby Goldsboro, The Archies, The Monkees....
> 
> 
> As for finding new artists you like, it's never been easier!
> 
> Every Tuesday, new releases are posted on the various music services.
> 
> Just go down the New Release list, sample them all. Buy the ones that interest you or put that artist/song into Pandora to explore further.



Nope, no confusion here. There's tenfold more "Partridges" nowadays but they've all got turrets and criminal records!!


The physical act of finding new artists is easier, but finding _good_ ones isn't.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16573125
> 
> 
> I have a great bootleg of Buddy Guy and his band from 2006. Most excellent performace.



Ha, got you beat, I saw him live here at a small venue here called the Commodore a few months ago. What a treat!


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16573221
> 
> 
> Nope, no confusion here. There's tenfold more "Partridges" nowadays but they've all got turrets and criminal records!!



Like Danny Bonaduce????





















*LOL*


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16573221
> 
> 
> The physical act of finding new artists is easier, but finding _good_ ones isn't.



Plenty of good ones are out there.

You're just not finding them I guess.

(This is not to say you'll like them all)


FWIW, younger people tend to have more time to share and explore these things.

Also most people settle into what they're comfortable with over time, narrowing what they consider to be 'good' to a very small sampling.


----------



## Distorted

A musician who can give us "River Of Tears" doesn't have to take a back seat to anyone. For my part, I am sitting here at his figurative knees hoping he will drop another anywhere near that one on me.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/16573468
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of good ones are out there.
> 
> You're just not finding them I guess.
> 
> (This is not to say you'll like them all)
> 
> 
> FWIW, younger people tend to have more time to share and explore these things.
> 
> Also most people settle into what they're comfortable with over time, narrowing what they consider to be 'good' to a very small sampling.



I couldn't agree with you more on that last part, that's human nature I suppose. I have to freely admit that in terms of exposure to new artists I'm probably limited, but not as limited as some, having two sons grow up in my home that also love music helped with my "sampling" per se.


Maybe a better way for me to put it is there definitely is good new talent out there... I'm just getting the impression that you've got to sift through more crap to get to it than we used to.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16573454
> 
> 
> Ha, got you beat, I saw him live here at a small venue here called the Commodore a few months ago. What a treat!










I hate those huge stadium performances.


Yeah, you got a treat.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16573773
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more on that last part, that's human nature I suppose. I have to freely admit that in terms of exposure to new artists I'm probably limited, but not as limited as some, having two sons grow up in my home that also love music helped with my "sampling" per se.
> 
> 
> Maybe a better way for me to put it is there definitely is good new talent out there... I'm just getting the impression that you've got to sift through more crap to get to it than we used to.



Watch for the next Crue Fest.


Motley is bringing into the fold some great new bands.










Claption sticks mainly with his old cronies.










Warren Haynes adds some great talent with his yearly Christmas Jam.


I like this guy's stuff.










John Popper


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16560665
> 
> 
> Any other reccomendations?



Sure. I'm traveling right now and not looking at my discs but:

Foo Fighters - Live at Wembley blu-ray

Nine Inch Nails - Beside you in time blu-ray

Korn - Live at Montreaux blu-ray

Metallica - S&M DVD

3 Doors Down - Away from the Sun DVD


Are all amongst my favs.


Some that I wasn't too impressed with:

Tom Petty soundstage (too much blues, not enough hits)

Steve Miller Chicago (not entertaining enough, too laid back)

Alice Cooper blu-ray (parts were OK but overall I didn't feel it)

Guns n Roses tokyo (Horrible)


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/16574654
> 
> 
> Sure. I'm traveling right now and not looking at my discs but:
> 
> Foo Fighters - Live at Wembley blu-ray
> 
> Nine Inch Nails - Beside you in time blu-ray
> 
> Korn - Live at Montreaux blu-ray
> 
> Metallica - S&M DVD
> 
> 3 Doors Down - Away from the Sun DVD
> 
> 
> Are all amongst my favs.
> 
> 
> Some that I wasn't too impressed with:
> 
> Tom Petty soundstage (too much blues, not enough hits)
> 
> Steve Miller Chicago (not entertaining enough, too laid back)
> 
> Alice Cooper blu-ray (parts were OK but overall I didn't feel it)
> 
> Guns n Roses tokyo (Horrible)



Thanx.


How about Alice Cooper?


----------



## Artslinger

Wow must not be much in new releases lately. I thought this was a Concert DVD review thread not a open discussion on talent thread.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16577098
> 
> 
> Wow must not be much in new releases lately. I thought this was a Concert DVD review thread not a open discussion on talent thread.



No, you must have missed the memo, it's now a thread to criticize what other people are posting about!










Actually, it's just a bit of a tangent - nothing too serious or lasting.


----------



## JetJockey1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16570163
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the Steve Miller you suggested last night JetJockey1 and you are batting 100% as far as your suggestions to me......awesome! Great show, awesome sound....thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep em coming!



Glad to hear that Toe!


I was talking about John Mayer and Abbey Rd season 1, I think we agreed to disagree on the AQ on those two. Mind you, some of JM' stuff sounded better than others...I really liked "Vultures"...have to throw that one on tonite.


----------



## shabre

I have the Alice Cooper disc on HD DVD, and although I am not an Alice fan, I did find the show very enjoyable with excellent audio!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetJockey1* /forum/post/16579297
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that Toe!
> 
> 
> I was talking about John Mayer and Abbey Rd season 1, I think we agreed to disagree on the AQ on those two. Mind you, some of JM' stuff sounded better than others...I really liked "Vultures"...have to throw that one on tonite.




I knew what you were talking about......I was just being a smart ass!


----------



## nolanski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16571150
> 
> 
> Yup, dirt and I get along real well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong. I hope that's tounge in cheek, the truth is old guys like Buddy Guy or Jeff Beck would put most of todays guitarists to bed without their supper in heartbeat!
> 
> 
> U2 & Motley?? Those guys aren't exactly spring chickens either..



I gotta say although I love U2...Edge's axe talent while being effects rich but lacking in pure talent there are so many that could blow him out of the water.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/16581985
> 
> 
> Edge's axe talent while being effects rich but *lacking in pure talent*...



At least you admit it.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/16579550
> 
> 
> I have the Alice Cooper disc on HD DVD, and although I am not an Alice fan, I did find the show very enjoyable with excellent audio!



That's good to know, I wanted to add some Alice Cooper to my collection and I bought the "Welcome To My Nightmare" DVD since it was one of the concerts of his I went to in the days of my yoot; I watched maybe 10 mins of it, very dissapointing.


----------



## vision-master

Woodstock: 3 Days of Peace & Music Director's Cut (40th Anniversary Ultimate Collector's Edition and BD-Live with Amazon Exclusive Bonus Content) [Blu-ray]


This review sounds soooooooo good. I can't wait.











> Quote:
> I was at the 1969 Woodstock festival and avoided the film version suspecting it would not come close to recreating, or coming up to, the real experience. Still, I viewed the original film premierimg in 1970 just to see if I could spot myself among the masses (I couldn't - and viewing it in a theater didn't come close to being there). After revisiting the original concert site outside Bethel, NY in 2004, I viewed the DVD version. This second viewing was nice but still not as good as being there. In APR09 Roger Ebert and Michael Wadleigh came to my hometown and screened a 70 mm surround sound print with 45 minutes of unseen additional footage; supposedly this print is the same being offered here on Blu-Ray DVD. I was at this showing,too, and was almost bouncing/boogying in the aisles (Alvin Lee, Ten Years After, The Who, Santana, and others) because this print and sound system were superb. It was the closest thing to being there and was a thouroughly exhilirating experience. The surround sound is crisp and clear and expertly synched with the performers. Overall a wonderful experience and a film version that I can say is the closet thing to being there that I've ever experienced - it sparked a lot of memories, I could almost smell the rain and mud. Although I'm reviewing the movie and not the DVD - I expect this is what will be on the BR-DVD. The Blu Ray technogy will not lose much in making the transfer. I am buying this DVD expecting everything I've said about the movie will be true of the BR-DVD. If I find otherwise I'll create a new post.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16590036
> 
> 
> Woodstock: 3 Days of Peace & Music Director's Cut (40th Anniversary Ultimate Collector's Edition and BD-Live with Amazon Exclusive Bonus Content) [Blu-ray]
> 
> 
> This review sounds soooooooo good. I can't wait.



Point of order...a few replies ago you said the 60's were dead.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16590766
> 
> 
> Point of order...a few replies ago you said the 60's were dead.



They are.


I was 15 in 69.


How about you?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16590821
> 
> 
> They are.
> 
> 
> I was 15 in 69.
> 
> 
> How about you?



I was in London.









Thanks for asking.


----------



## mattg3

I was 22 and at the concert but didnt see much of it.Cant stand to sit through the film again but will view the new stuff.The sixties was the last time I was truly happy.Boy did we blow it.


----------



## PooperScooper

Let's stick to concert discs. Thanks.


larry


----------



## gps

Just watched Diana Krall Live in Rio on blue-ray. Video is real sharp, but I was disappointed in the audio. It was compressed so heavy that I had to run my volume on my Yammy RX-V2400 to -8db to get it to play loud. Normally I listen to concert dics around -15db to -18db. The mix was good, I could hear Jeff Hamilton's brush work real well but I just wish the whole mix had more dynamic range. Live in Paris really set the bar. Diana's worn alittle over the years. She doesn't seem to have the same kind of energy that she did a few years ago. The bossa stuff was good, but she sounded better and played better when she did more straight ahead jazz blues songs. The band still sounds great with Jeff Hamilton playing some great jazz drums, and Anthony Wilson on guitar. If you like Diana Krall I would get this disc. But still my favorite is Live in Paris.

Greg


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gps* /forum/post/16603431
> 
> 
> Just watched Diana Krall Live in Rio on blue-ray. Video is real sharp, but I was disappointed in the audio. It was compressed so heavy that I had to . . .



This is so frustrating. Seems like just about everything today is overcompressed. I really wonder who wants this???







I know that many (most?) people are completely oblivious to the problem, but that doesn't create the need for the practice. And of course it just completely annoys the rest. So why do it???


Ed


----------



## rnrgagne

I've yet to hear a DTS HD MA or Dolby TrueHD track that was compressed so I find that a bit strange with the Diana Krall BR. Were you listening to either of those?

She's definitely one of my favorites when I'm in the mood for that genre so I'll probably end up picking it up anyways.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Also, compressed audio tends to play LOUD on HT systems.. that's one of the reasons why they compress it.



... its the uncompressed audio that we generally have to turn up, just so we can hear the soft passages.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elmo C* /forum/post/13626185
> 
> Attachment 107317 How about a fantastic dts recording that will make your set sound better than you ever thought it could,top notch music to boot. MOE. Live at The Fillmore



I gotta thank you for the heads up on the gem of a DVD! I didn't know it existed till your post.


It finally arrived yesterday and I can say without reservation it's found a place in my top five.


Fantastic audio quality in DTS, and more importantly and outstanding musical adventure, an absolute feast for the ears.


I love the Conch CD, but much prefer their live interpretation of the songs they played off it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16604628
> 
> 
> I've yet to hear a DTS HD MA or Dolby TrueHD track that was compressed so I find that a bit strange with the Diana Krall BR. Were you listening to either of those?
> 
> She's definitely one of my favorites when I'm in the mood for that genre so I'll probably end up picking it up anyways.



There have been a few posters that are confident that the Police Certifiable is compressed. I cant confirm this myself since I did not catch it the few times I have listened to it, but will listen for this next time. One thing that definately supports this claim though is how loud this one is (I definately had this one turned down considerable lower than the vast majority of BRs I have listened to while still getting my comfortable concert volume level).


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16616838
> 
> 
> There have been a few posters that are confident that the Police Certifiable is compressed. I cant confirm this myself since I did not catch it the few times I have listened to it, but will listen for this next time. One thing that definately supports this claim though is how loud this one is (I definately had this one turned down considerable lower than the vast majority of BRs I have listened to while still getting my comfortable concert volume level).



I haven't noticed any such variation in volume between the Blu Rays I have with bitstreamed DTS HD MA or TrueHD, maybe one or two db at most.

DVD's in DTS or DD on the other hand is a crap-shoot.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16616928
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed any such variation in volume between the Blu Rays I have with bitstreamed DTS HD MA or TrueHD, maybe one or two db at most.
> 
> DVD's in DTS or DD on the other hand is a crap-shoot.



Interesting. I take back what I said before about the Police after looking at my BR volume notes......I bitstream as well and these concert BRs have landed anywhere from +4 (Chicago w/ Earth Wind and Fire) to -9.5 (John Mayer) from reference calibrated with AVIA and anywhere inbetween. The Police is definately on the louder end, but NIN and JM are in the same ballpark as far as loudness. If I threw on JM right after the Earth Wind and Fire show, and did not make any volume adjustments, it would blow my speakers!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16616838
> 
> 
> There have been a few posters that are confident that the Police Certifiable is compressed. I cant confirm this myself since I did not catch it the few times I have listened to it, . . .



I find this wording awkward because it sounds as if you think a record may or may not be compressed. Probably just about every professional recording is compressed to some extent. Some sounds are essentially impossible to record uncompressed without overload because no format today has enough dynamic range. Everything is compressed to some level. The problem is whether there is excessive compression. And there's the problem. Different people will tolerate different thresholds.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16604628
> 
> 
> I've yet to hear a DTS HD MA or Dolby TrueHD track that was compressed so I find that a bit strange with the Diana Krall BR.



There is no relationship between the encoding format such as DTS HD MA or Dolby TrueHD and the audio engineering. Given that excessive dynamic compression is the norm today, I would expect that most of the recordings using these latest lossless codecs would also exhibit the problem.


Just because the encoding format has the potential for huge dynamic range doesn't mean that it will be used. That has been proven with the legacy Dolby Digital and DTS for music (but not movies which people seem to have the opposite problem of too much dynamic range!) .


Ed


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16617335
> 
> 
> There is no relationship between the encoding format such as DTS HD MA or Dolby TrueHD and the audio engineering. Given that excessive dynamic compression is the norm today, I would expect that most of the recordings using these latest lossless codecs would also exhibit the problem.
> 
> 
> Just because the encoding format has the potential for huge dynamic range doesn't mean that it will be used. That has been proven with the legacy Dolby Digital and DTS for music (but not movies which people seem to have the opposite problem of too much dynamic range!) .
> 
> 
> Ed



That could all be true, but I can only base my observations on practical experience. So far every hi-rez BR music disc I have sounds pretty much flawless in comparison to any other format I've heard.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16617294
> 
> 
> I find this wording awkward because it sounds as if you think a record may or may not be compressed. Probably just about every professional recording is compressed to some extent. Some sounds are essentially impossible to record uncompressed without overload because no format today has enough dynamic range. Everything is compressed to some level. The problem is whether there is excessive compression. And there's the problem. Different people will tolerate different thresholds.
> 
> 
> Ed




Thanks Ed







I was speaking of excessive compression, and again I am just relaying what a few posters were VERY vocal about with the title in question (The Police). I did not hear this compression the few times I listened to it and thought it sounded fantastic (but I could have missed it since I am not sensitive to compression in general)


----------



## curtlots

I just picked up Van Morrison: Astral Weeks Live At the Hollywood Bowl.


Has anyone else had a look/listen with this dvd yet? I spent a few minutes with it last night and while I thought it looked great for a dvd, I was a little put off by the sound. I tried it in both my PS3 and my Oppo 970, and the sound was at a very low level, I actually had my receiver set to "0" for volume. Reference level is usually around -15. With dolby digital selected, the center/front channel sound is just to the left of center. In other words the sound stage is perhaps 20 degrees left of center. Very annoying to me. If I switch to 2 channel and choose dolby pro-logic 2 or logic 7, the sound is centered like it should be.


Otherwise a big Van fan and my first concert dvd of him.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtlots* /forum/post/16620397
> 
> 
> I just picked up Van Morrison: Astral Weeks Live At the Hollywood Bowl.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had a look/listen with this dvd yet? I spent a few minutes with it last night and while I thought it looked great for a dvd, I was a little put off by the sound. I tried it in both my PS3 and my Oppo 970, and the sound was at a very low level, I actually had my receiver set to "0" for volume. Reference level is usually around -15. With dolby digital selected, the center/front channel sound is just to the left of center. In other words the sound stage is perhaps 20 degrees left of center. Very annoying to me. If I switch to 2 channel and choose dolby pro-logic 2 or logic 7, the sound is centered like it should be.
> 
> 
> Otherwise a big Van fan and my first concert dvd of him.




I listened to the concert on PBS and the sound wasn't very good. So I haven't picked up the DVD yet. Sounds like maybe it wasn't PBS...though I have to say I haven't been impressed with the concert audio from PBS. Could be my cable co. too.


I have "Live at Montreux 1980 and 1974" on DVD. Like that one a lot.


-t


----------



## punman

David Gilmour's 'Remember That Night- Live at the Royal Albert Hall'

I have not seen this yet. Is it work getting for a Pink Floyd fan? How does it compare with "PULSE" which I have seen?

Is Remember that Night much better in Blu-ray over standard DVD?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punman* /forum/post/16624654
> 
> 
> David Gilmour's 'Remember That Night- Live at the Royal Albert Hall'
> 
> I have not seen this yet. Is it work getting for a Pink Floyd fan? How does it compare with "PULSE" which I have seen?
> 
> Is Remember that Night much better in Blu-ray over standard DVD?



If you are a Floyd fan you'll like it. Richard Wright plays in the band. There are enough Floyd songs to keep you happy! There are a number of Gilmour's songs from his solo albums too. Plus it's shown in widescreen. I think this concert is better than his "Gdansk" effort.


I don't have the Blu-Ray version but I'm sure it would LOOK better on Blu-Ray. The price difference isn't that much.

It looks great on standard DVD.


-t


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punman* /forum/post/16624654
> 
> 
> David Gilmour's 'Remember That Night- Live at the Royal Albert Hall'
> 
> I have not seen this yet. Is it work getting for a Pink Floyd fan? How does it compare with "PULSE" which I have seen?
> 
> Is Remember that Night much better in Blu-ray over standard DVD?



Being a long time PF fan, I have both the SD and Blu versions. I was rather disappointed in the Blu version with the PQ, yea it was a better video image in some scenes, but with the laser and light show, the lights just did not have that "pop" like other Blu concert discs I own, ie. The Police; Elton John 60th bday bash; celin dion just to name a few. I did however appreciate the upgrade in the audio department, where as I felt more like being at the show with the clairity of the sound and audience. PF Pulse was trransferred via. video master compared to film, so the image on the dvd also just does not have that "wow" factor, but excellent audio with playing the DD 640 kbs option.


Now, here is hoping that Roger Waters will release his DSOTM tour on Blu Ray, that would be a good thing. I have a bootleg of the DSOTM, and that I would rate very high PQ, but only "good" in the audio department.


Also, DG Live in Gndask would also be welcome on Blu Ray, which I am surprised they didn't originaly, being that they had 2 or 3 different package options for sale with the cd's.


----------



## punman

Thank you for the feedback on Gilmour. I don't have a Blu-ray player yet but yesterday I found the concert in Blu-ray cheaper than the non Blu-ray at the same store. Did not buy either yet.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punman* /forum/post/16624654
> 
> 
> David Gilmour's 'Remember That Night– Live at the Royal Albert Hall'
> 
> I have not seen this yet. Is it work getting for a Pink Floyd fan? How does it compare with "PULSE" which I have seen?
> 
> Is Remember that Night much better in Blu-ray over standard DVD?




I think this Gilmour BR is better in every single way compared to Pulse(besides the video/light show which Pulse has the advantage). PQ is a bit rough for BR but plenty good and the audio (which is the most important thing with these concert BRs from a tech point of view) is awesome and easily much better than any floyd or floyd related release before it IMO! Davids new album (which he plays in the first set) is mesmerizing and one of the best non Floyd and even Floyd releases yet (IMO). The band is on and it has so many great extras worth seeing. Go get it or atleast rent it!


----------



## Anubisrocks

I haven't read real far into this thread, but I don't see *Rush* mentioned anywhere.

I'd go everything except Rio, for some reason that one was well below Rush's own high standards. I'm surprised they signed off on it.

I have the re-release of Exit on DVD. I understand that is hard to get now. I also have the Grace Under Pressure re-release and of course A Show of Hands and the 30th anniversary job which has the sound your looking for.

Too bad they didn't do a DVD of Different Stages as far as I know.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16625041
> 
> 
> If you are a Floyd fan you'll like it. Richard Wright plays in the band. There are enough Floyd songs to keep you happy! There are a number of Gilmour's songs from his solo albums too. Plus it's shown in widescreen. I think this concert is better than his "Gdansk" effort.
> 
> 
> I don't have the Blu-Ray version but I'm sure it would LOOK better on Blu-Ray. The price difference isn't that much.
> 
> It looks great on standard DVD.
> 
> 
> -t



Roger Waters - In The Flesh - is the current "floyd" concert disk to beat. Super tight show with amazing female singers, finished off with 2 spectacular sets of Roger Waters's solo work ... which ... if your a true Pink Floyd fan you have to love his almost religous songs from "Amused To Death" and "Pros And Cons of Hitchiking":


An example of his solo work from this DVD:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnQmJuCHxmk 



"David Gilmour Live In Concert" is a close second, with some intimate acoustic Gilmour, like this flawless french song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHoKe9rFvF4 


OMG that combo of a cello and Gilmours voice is amazing ...


Remember That Night is technically excellent, but the performance is kind of like a giant jam session - not tight and theatrical like a Floyd concert needs to be.


Pulse is technically too rough around the edges ... though it does have the best live version of Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16629594
> 
> 
> Roger Waters - In The Flesh - is the current "floyd" concert disk to beat. Super tight show with amazing female singers, finished off with 2 spectacular sets of Roger Waters's solo work ... which ... if your a true Pink Floyd fan you have to love his almost religous songs from "Amused To Death" and "Pros And Cons of Hitchiking":
> 
> 
> An example of his solo work from this DVD:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnQmJuCHxmk
> 
> 
> 
> "David Gilmour Live In Concert" is a close second, with some intimate acoustic Gilmour, like this flawless french song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHoKe9rFvF4
> 
> 
> OMG that combo of a cello and Gilmours voice is amazing ...
> 
> 
> Remember That Night is technically excellent, but the performance is kind of like a giant jam session - not tight and theatrical like a Floyd concert needs to be.
> 
> 
> Pulse is technically too rough around the edges ... though it does have the best live version of Dark Side of the Moon.



While I enjoyed In The Flesh, I think Remember that Night is hands down the better overall experience. Roger Waters comes off as so self absorbed to me at times that it takes me out of his show......The giant jam session in RTN is one of the big things that gives it an advantage over the others. Also, this is not a Floyd concert, so it *should* (your word) not be expected to be like one.....go in with an open mind and experience it for what it is (not for what it isnt







) All just a matter of opinion though and some will prefer one, some the other (and some might prefer a dif release alltogether)


----------



## shabre

One other RW's disc's that cannot be forgotten is "The Wall: Live in Berlin"


excellent;excellent;excellent production as well as the PQ and AQ


IMO of course


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anubisrocks* /forum/post/16629557
> 
> 
> I haven't read real far into this thread, but I don't see *Rush* mentioned anywhere.
> 
> I'd go everything except Rio, for some reason that one was well below Rush's own high standards. I'm surprised they signed off on it.
> 
> I have the re-release of Exit on DVD. I understand that is hard to get now. I also have the Grace Under Pressure re-release and of course A Show of Hands and the 30th anniversary job which has the sound your looking for.
> 
> Too bad they didn't do a DVD of Different Stages as far as I know.



I guess you certainly haven't looked far into this thread. Rush has been discussed quite thoroughly. If you're interested in specific topics, there are search capabilities in both the thread and forum.


As far as Rio is concerned, you're almost correct. It's not just bad - it may hold the record for the worst AQ of any concert DVD. I also have to question your statement "Rush's own high standards". That may be true for their live performances, but certainly not true for DVD recordings. Most are down right bad. The best is Snakes & Arrows, but many have [rightfully] picked on that one too.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16629594
> 
> 
> Roger Waters - In The Flesh - is the current "floyd" concert disk to beat.



WOW. This almost never, never happens - but I've got to agree on this one. (John - are you sure you mean that







)


Ed


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16631328
> 
> 
> WOW. This almost never, never happens - but I've got to agree on this one. (John - are you sure you mean that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Ed



I agree with both of you on this one for AQ, PQ and overall performance. It is the one that sees the most time in my player of all the PF/RW/DG disks I own.


Ed. I picked up the Randy Bachman - Every Song Tells A Story disk you recommended a while back. Great sound, tight band and I enjoyed the performance more than I might have guessed. The bass line throughout the show may be the cleanest, tightest and most well defined of any show I own. Thanks.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/16631415
> 
> 
> Ed. I picked up the Randy Bachman - Every Song Tells A Story disk you recommended a while back. Great sound, tight band and I enjoyed the performance more than I might have guessed. The bass line throughout the show may be the cleanest, tightest and most well defined of any show I own. Thanks.



Glad you liked it. I agree with everything you say - plus I really like the stories that Randy tells about each song.


Ed


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16629594
> 
> 
> ...if your a true Pink Floyd fan you have to love his almost religous songs from "Amused To Death" and "Pros And Cons of Hitchiking".



No I don't.


----------



## Anubisrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16631306
> 
> 
> I guess you certainly haven't looked far into this thread. Rush has been discussed quite thoroughly. If you're interested in specific topics, there are search capabilities in both the thread and forum.
> 
> 
> As far as Rio is concerned, you're almost correct. It's not just bad - it may hold the record for the worst AQ of any concert DVD. I also have to question your statement "Rush's own high standards". That may be true for their live performances, but certainly not true for DVD recordings. Most are down right bad. The best is Snakes & Arrows, but many have [rightfully] picked on that one too.
> 
> 
> Ed



Oh I don't know....Show of Hands is ok and the 30th anniversary DVD is even better. The ones before that though are a little lacking, yes. Although one must consider the technology and availability of said consumer products at the time. I mean things were far different in the 80s and even the 90s.

Perhaps, the good guys in Rush don't have much control over that as I think. Perhaps RIO proves that because it is awful.

I don't have the Snakes and Arrows DVD yet, thanks for mentioning, it reminded me. I better get on it.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16432618
> 
> 
> Throw in this very sub par Snakes and Arrows BR recording/mix then throw in NIN, Dave and Tim, Jewel, either Chris Botti disc, Live from Abbey Road, John Mayer, Chicago with Earth Wind and Fire, The Police, Blue Man Group BR, David Gilmour, not to mention all the great sounding SD-DVD concerts.......if you dont hear a dif from Snakes and Arrows to ANY of these discs as far as recording/mix, I dont know how to explain it at that point. The dif between any of these discs and this Rush BR is night and day IMO. They went WAY overboard with trying to recreate BEING at this Rush show and it flat out did not work IMO. Distant, thin, WAY to ambient, not direct, harsh in a sense are all things that come to mind with this Rush BR. Hell just do an A/B with this and NIN: Beside You in Time........night and day from a recording/mix standpoint.



Alright, I'm back. Just to be sure my ears weren't playing tricks on me, I went out and bought a new receiver capable of playing back DTS master HD and Dolby TrueHD - the Pioneer Elite SC-05.


I connected it via HDMI to my Sony PS3 (latest firmware rev) and set the digital output to Bitsream. I used the auto-calibration feature with their supplied microphone to quickly tune the room. I brought out my latest Blu-Ray concert discs - The Police, David Gilmour Gdansk, Blu-Man Group, NIN, and the excellent Jeff Beck at Ronnie Scotts.


FYI, Chicago/EW&F disc is unlistenable IMO - due to the performances, not the AQ.


That being said -


I no longer have to turn down my sub on the Snakes & Arrows disc, and it sounds even more amazing than with my previous receiver (Pioneer Elite VSX-33TX).


I was alone in the house so I cranked it. Everything is there, and the use of 5.1 in the mix was tasty, especially during Neil Peart's drum solo. IMHO the mix kicks ass, and stands up with the best of my collection (which is no slouch).


I thoroughly enjoyed it so we will have to agree to disagree on this one.


Now, the Police disc, to me, is a disappointment. I was at the 3rd to the last show of the tour, at the PNC Arts Center in Holmdel, NJ - an amphitheater.


We are friends with the FOH engineer, and were able to buy band seats, 6th row center. The show totally rocked, and Sting was indefatigable. I was so looking forward to the live release on Blu-Ray.


I bought it the day it was released, and put it on that night. It seems to me that for that particular show, they phoned it in. I didn't see or hear any of the dynamic tension and attitude I saw and heard in Holmdel. It was like two entire different bands. So while the sound quality is fine, the performance (though not as bad as Chicago/EWF) for me was a let down.


As to Nine Inch Nails, theirs was the first concert Blu-Ray I bought. While it is certainly decent, I think their previous lve release - And All That Could Have Been - blows away the new one in terms of AQ and attitude.


Again, these are my opinions, YMMV.


With my new system, my "show off my system" favs haven't changed much, some are still DVD versions:


Roger Waters - In the Flesh

David Gilmour - Remember That Night

Peter Gabriel - Growing Up Live

Alison Krauss & Union Station - Live

Peter Frampton - Live in Detroit

Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider

Iron Maiden - Rock in Rio

Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live

Jeff Beck - Performing This Week Live at Ronnie Scott's

Heaven and Hell - Live from Radio City

Woodstock 40th Anniversary Blu-Ray extras bonus footage disc (digitally transfered from the 8-track 1" multitrack masters through Burl Audio B2 A-to-D converters and remixed by Eddie Kramer)

Neil Young Archives - 24 bit, 192 kHz stereo remixed and remastered from the master 16 and 24 track master tapes and 2-track masters.

Queen - Night at the Opera DVD-A w/ music video - original 24 track 2" master tapes were baked and then transferred into a Nuendo Digital Audio Workstation, then re-mixed by original producer Roy Thomas Baker with Brian May supervising.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Snakes & Arrows Blue-Ray just seems like made-for-TV crap to me, The video direction is flat-out annoying, with its relentless switching between random camera shots, with very little artistic choices apparently made.



The mic mixing is also annoying, I dont hear any of that wall-o-sound that Rush puts out in concert.


Its all anticeptic - theres none of that good distortion that you get at concerts where the different players occasionally overwhelm their bandmates and take over the show. Everything is too neatly compartmentalized in the audio-mix. I truely hate it!


LOL it is better than all previous Rush DVDs though, if thats any consolation.


----------



## Anubisrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16637917
> 
> 
> Snakes & Arrows Blue-Ray just seems like made-for-TV crap to me, The video direction is flat-out annoying, with its relentless switching between random camera shots, with very little artistic choices apparently made.
> 
> 
> 
> The mic mixing is also annoying, I dont hear any of that wall-o-sound that Rush puts out in concert.
> 
> 
> Its all anticeptic - theres none of that good distortion that you get at concerts where the different players occasionally overwhelm their bandmates and take over the show. Everything is too neatly compartmentalized in the audio-mix. I truely hate it!
> 
> 
> LOL it is better than all previous Rush DVDs though, if thats any consolation.



I have not purchased the Snakes and Arrows DVD yet. (Yes, I said DVD, I can't stand the PQ or lack thereof on BlueRay to my eyes, everyone elses mileage may vary).

I'm wondering if maybe the sound is better on the DVD version? Although, I can't imagine why it would be if it's just a copy of the same thing as on the BlueRay.

I'm the same way, I like live concerts to be "live" concerts. There is "an element" or little taste of that in some of the earlier Rush DVDs except Rio (you can't hear anything but mud in that one) and I have yet to watch R30 all the way through, but so far it is missing in that one too, I must agree.

Will I purchase the Snakes and Arrows CD? Yes, because when it comes right down to it I am a big Rush fan who has never seen them in person in the first place so the DVDs are all I have and I do know I am missing a great deal haveing not seen them in person. Usually didn't have the money and even worse nobody to go with. I'm the only one who likes Rush amongst the people I know, well, it's not for everybody just like anything else. (That said, I do avoid Rio like the plague and won't be getting it anytime in the near or distant future, that one is just way too off track for me).


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16629594
> 
> 
> Roger Waters - In The Flesh - is the current "floyd" concert disk to beat. Super tight show with amazing female singers, finished off with 2 spectacular sets of Roger Waters's solo work ... which ... if your a true Pink Floyd fan you have to love his almost religous songs from "Amused To Death" and "Pros And Cons of Hitchiking"



In the Flesh is my favorite between the two Floyd "gentlemen." I own RTN, if only for the fabulous version of Shine On You Crazy Diamond, but I also think the Gdansk version of Comfortably Numb is the best. Simply put, I like the musicians (aside from Richard Wright, of course) in RW's band more than in DG's.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16636984
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, Chicago/EW&F disc is unlistenable IMO - due to the performances, not the AQ.
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it so we will have to agree to disagree on this one.




I am talking strictly AQ for what it is worth.....if you cant get around whatever issues you have with Chicago/EW&F as far as the music (I am not a fan of either band) goes, I dont know what to tell you.....this is one hell of a recording/mix.


As far as Snakes and Arrows, if you like it that is all that matters







It doesnt matter that I think it is the least impressive BR concert I have listened to from a recording/mix standpoint (which I do). To each his own.


I have not listened to the other NIN show you speak of, but just threw it in my que....thanks











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16637917
> 
> 
> Snakes & Arrows Blue-Ray just seems like made-for-TV crap to me, The video direction is flat-out annoying, with its relentless switching between random camera shots, with very little artistic choices apparently made.
> 
> 
> 
> The mic mixing is also annoying, I dont hear any of that wall-o-sound that Rush puts out in concert.



Agreed. I would go as far as saying the mix/recording is terrible on S&A!


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anubisrocks* /forum/post/16638156
> 
> 
> I have not purchased the Snakes and Arrows DVD yet. (Yes, I said DVD, I can't stand the PQ or lack thereof on BlueRay to my eyes, everyone elses mileage may vary).



If you have good upsampling on your DVD player or HDTV, you may not see such a big difference on Blu-Ray, but if you have a recevier capble of decoding up to 7.1 channels of uncompressed audio, you will HEAR a difference, and that is the main reason I went Blu-Ray in the first place. When the discs starting coming out using TrueHD and Master HD I upgraded my receiver (I also was running out of HDMI inputs on my Sony SXRD set).


If the producer and the engineers take the audio mix seriously, the resulting uncompressed 24-bit, 96 kHz or 192 kHz audio is a revelation. Read Neil Young's perspective on the differences between Blu-Ray and DVD here:

http://www.neilyoungarchives.com/NYAFAQ.html 


The fact that Blu-Ray players come with built-in hard drives and internet connectivity is a big plus as well - with the Neil Young Archives, he has already made material available that wasn't ready in time for the release, and promises to provide more content over time as it becomes available, free of charge. What's cool is that it downloads in the background, and then shows up seamlessly on the Blu-Ray menu's TimeLine feature. Very slick implementation of the technology.


For me, the coolest thing with his Blu-Ray product is that you can peruse the menus while the music is playing - scope out the TimeLine, read the lyrics or the studio notes, all without skipping a beat.



> Quote:
> I'm wondering if maybe the sound is better on the DVD version? Although, I can't imagine why it would be if it's just a copy of the same thing as on the BlueRay.



That's the thing - on the newer Blu-Ray releases, it's not the same mix as the DVD version, as it contains up to 4 times the audio sampling resolution and up to 2 more channels (6.1 and 7.1).


When I wanted a game system to play Rock Band and Guitar Hero 2 years ago, I chose the PS3 because of the Blu-Ray capability and the internal hard drive - it just made sense to me over the XBox 360, and I really didn't want to have any more Microsoft product in my home than absolutely necessary. Plus, I had a large amount of PSOne and PS2 titles already, so the backward compatibility was important.


I love my PS3 and have never looked back. When Star Wars: The Force Unleashed came out, I was blown away (no pun intended). I'm sure at some point I will move my trusty region-free, PAL/NTSC Pioneer DVD player to another room and invest in a 'proper' Blu-Ray player (once they add the recording capability). In the meantime, I am 100% HDMI and 100% happy with my system (sorry if that sounds like blasphemy 'round these parts!)


-gil


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16639717
> 
> 
> If you have good upsampling on your DVD player or HDTV, you may not see such a big difference on Blu-Ray, but if you have a recevier capble of decoding up to 7.1 channels of uncompressed audio, you will HEAR a difference, and that is the main reason I went Blu-Ray in the first place. When the discs starting coming out using TrueHD and Master HD I upgraded my receiver (I also was running out of HDMI inputs on my Sony SXRD set).
> 
> 
> If the producer and the engineers take the audio mix seriously, the resulting uncompressed 24-bit, 96 kHz or 192 kHz audio is a revelation. Read Neil Young's perspective on the differences between Blu-Ray and DVD here:
> 
> http://www.neilyoungarchives.com/NYAFAQ.html
> 
> 
> The fact that Blu-Ray players come with built-in hard drives and internet connectivity is a big plus as well - with the Neil Young Archives, he has already made material available that wasn't ready in time for the release, and promises to provide more content over time as it becomes available, free of charge. What's cool is that it downloads in the background, and then shows up seamlessly on the Blu-Ray menu's TimeLine feature. Very slick implementation of the technology.
> 
> 
> For me, the coolest thing with his Blu-Ray product is that you can peruse the menus while the music is playing - scope out the TimeLine, read the lyrics or the studio notes, all without skipping a beat.
> 
> 
> That's the thing - on the newer Blu-Ray releases, it's not the same mix as the DVD version, as it contains up to 4 times the audio sampling resolution and up to 2 more channels (6.1 and 7.1).
> 
> 
> When I wanted a game system to play Rock Band and Guitar Hero 2 years ago, I chose the PS3 because of the Blu-Ray capability and the internal hard drive - it just made sense to me over the XBox 360, and I really didn't want to have any more Microsoft product in my home than absolutely necessary. Plus, I had a large amount of PSOne and PS2 titles already, so the backward compatibility was important.
> 
> 
> I love my PS3 and have never looked back. When Star Wars: The Force Unleashed came out, I was blown away (no pun intended). I'm sure at some point I will move my trusty region-free, PAL/NTSC Pioneer DVD player to another room and invest in a 'proper' Blu-Ray player (once they add the recording capability). In the meantime, I am 100% HDMI and 100% happy with my system (sorry if that sounds like blasphemy 'round these parts!)
> 
> 
> -gil



As long as you and others in this forum are happy with what you are seeing and hearing in your videos, that is all that matters!


Just remember The technology doesn't guarantee that those that are making product that uses it, are actually taking advantage of it. The few entries before yours concerning the Rush videos are a great example. Look how on both DVD and Blu-Ray fans are unhappy with the sound. BR has the superior technology and yet, the audio engineers/mixers/producers failed to take advantage of its capabilities. That goes for video as well as audio. Some have said that a similar concert on BR is only marginally better looking than the same on DVD. I think we've all seen examples of that in the past with video on DVD looking only marginally better than the VHS copy we owned before it. Time and consumer pressure will fix all this. It did for the VHS/DVD transition.


I don't have 100% HDMI. I can switch between analog and HDMI to suit my video tastes. Still have analog receiver so my audio is still that as well. Don't have BR. Probably will within the next couple of years... but like you, I'm 100% happy with what I have.


If I had a million dollars though...

-t


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16640720
> 
> 
> As long as you and others in this forum are happy with what you are seeing and hearing in your videos, that is all that matters!
> 
> 
> Just remember The technology doesn't guarantee that those that are making product that uses it, are actually taking advantage of it. The few entries before yours concerning the Rush videos are a great example. Look how on both DVD and Blu-Ray fans are unhappy with the sound. BR has the superior technology and yet, the audio engineers/mixers/producers failed to take advantage of its capabilities. That goes for video as well as audio. Some have said that a similar concert on BR is only marginally better looking than the same on DVD. I think we've all seen examples of that in the past with video on DVD looking only marginally better than the VHS copy we owned before it. Time and consumer pressure will fix all this. It did for the VHS/DVD transition.
> 
> 
> I don't have 100% HDMI. I can switch between analog and HDMI to suit my video tastes. Still have analog receiver so my audio is still that as well. Don't have BR. Probably will within the next couple of years... but like you, I'm 100% happy with what I have.
> 
> 
> If I had a million dollars though...
> 
> -t



As far as these concerts go (and movies for that matter) the BIG thing is the recording/mix IMO. going from DD to TrueHD or DTS-MA or LPCM can improve things to some degree, but if the recording/mix is not there in the first place (Rush Snakes and Arrows is a perfect example of this) lossless will not make any significant diference (I dont think it makes a sig dif either way as evidence by double blind tests done in the past, but that is a dif discussion for a dif thread). I have quite a few SD-DVD concerts that sound better than some of the lossless BR concerts I have listened to (again, Rush is a great example) simply because the recording/mix is better. Of course lossless should be used, but the recording/mix is absolutely the crucial ingredient.


As far as video goes, I can see a big diference between most BRs and SD-DVDs on my 94" screen.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16641529
> 
> 
> As far as video goes, I can see a big diference between most BRs and SD-DVDs on my 94" screen.



That is really the truth, on my 102" screen the difference between BR @1080p/24 and upscaled SD-DVD is quite appreciable, whereas on my 46" Aquos it's marginal at best.


----------



## rnrgagne

I had three new DVD's arrive last week, Gallagher @ Cork, Clapton/Windwood and MOE @ Filmore.


What's the consensus here on the Clapton/Windwood DVD?


It didn't blow me away, there was some good tracks but all in all it was a pretty sterile performance. AQ was ok and I don't really care about PQ on concert DVD's.


My favorite of the bunch was the MOE Live @ Filmore concert, I spent a couple of hour with a big sh**-eating grin on my face with that one, like I posted earlier. AQ was superb for SD-DVD in DTS.


Gallagher was a treat, I'm a huge fan and love his earthy style, and the AQ was just ok.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> What's the consensus here on the Clapton/Windwood DVD?



I rate it along with Beck's performance. Two thumbs down.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16642049
> 
> 
> I had three new DVD's arrive last week, Gallagher @ Cork, Clapton/Windwood and MOE @ Filmore.
> 
> 
> What's the consensus here on the Clapton/Windwood DVD?
> 
> 
> It didn't blow me away, there was some good tracks but all in all it was a pretty sterile performance. AQ was ok and I don't really care about PQ on concert DVD's.



I was at that show at the Garden, and have been patiently waiting for it to come out on video.


I pre-ordered the Blu-Ray, and it arrived last week. Ho-hum. It is okay but nor fantastic, and I prefer Eric's 2001 'One Road One Rider', both in AQ and in performance.


Sigh. You can't have everything. Where would you put it?


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16641529
> 
> 
> As far as these concerts go (and movies for that matter) the BIG thing is the recording/mix IMO. going from DD to TrueHD or DTS-MA or LPCM can improve things to some degree, but if the recording/mix is not there in the first place (Rush Snakes and Arrows is a perfect example of this) lossless will not make any significant diference (I dont think it makes a sig dif either way as evidence by double blind tests done in the past, but that is a dif discussion for a dif thread)



Of course the original mixdown is important - you can't polish a turd.


But if the producer and engineers know that the end product is going to be Blu-Ray HD audio (whether Dolby or DTS) and they plan for that in advance; recording at 24-bit, 192 khz and staying 24/192 throught the mix process, it will sound better uncompressed than compressed.


As for the double-blind tests, they have to do with 48k vs 96k vs 192k, not compressed vs uncompressed. The ear is more sensitive to compression techniques than it is to samples-per-second A-to-D conversion.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16641958
> 
> 
> That is really the truth, on my 102" screen the difference between BR @1080p/24 and upscaled SD-DVD is quite appreciable, whereas on my 46" Aquos it's marginal at best.



I could not agree more







We just got a 46" set and the dif between a good upscaled dvd and most BRs is not a huge dif, but downstairs it is easily noticable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16642849
> 
> 
> Of course the original mixdown is important - you can't polish a turd.
> 
> 
> But if the producer and engineers know that the end product is going to be Blu-Ray HD audio (whether Dolby or DTS) and they plan for that in advance; recording at 24-bit, 192 khz and staying 24/192 throught the mix process, it will sound better uncompressed than compressed.
> 
> 
> As for the double-blind tests, they have to do with 48k vs 96k vs 192k, not compressed vs uncompressed. The ear is more sensitive to compression techniques than it is to samples-per-second A-to-D conversion.




The double blind tests I was speaking of were between lossy DD/DTS/DD+ and lossless (DTS-MA, PCM, TrueHD).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16642173
> 
> 
> So do you actually watch these concerts for their entertainment value or just analyze technical disk aspects?




Both







I enjoy both realms of these discs......the performance for entertainment value and the tech aspects from an artistic appreciation standpoint......not all mixes/recordings/transfers are created equal and you learn to appreciate the good from the bad. you are obviously threatened by my posts for some strange reason (you are on AVS forum what do you expect????














) so maybe its time to put me on your ignore list.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16642049
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of the bunch was the MOE Live @ Filmore concert, I spent a couple of hour with a big sh**-eating grin on my face with that one, like I posted earlier. AQ was superb for SD-DVD in DTS.



Agreed. Watched this one a while back and I enjoyed the performance (first time hearing MOE) and the AQ was awesome


----------



## Toe

I tried broadening my horizons so to speak and tried watching Kanye West Late Orchestration the other night......long story short, I made it ~25 minutes before leaving the room (the GF made it ~35 minutes before shutting it off). Whatever talent this guy may or may not have was so overshadowed by his arrogance that I was completely turned off!


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16644316
> 
> 
> I could not agree more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The double blind tests I was speaking of were between lossy DD/DTS/DD+ and lossless (DTS-MA, PCM, TrueHD).



Please post a link so that I may educate myself.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16641958
> 
> 
> That is really the truth, on my 102" screen the difference between BR @1080p/24 and upscaled SD-DVD is quite appreciable, whereas on my 46" Aquos it's marginal at best.



+1 This is the argument that gets all the BD fanboys on my case, when there is just no need for that. I have an OPPO 983 and a 50" Kuro. The OPPO upscales and de-interlaces great, and at a seating distance of 10 ft. I can't justify the extra expense of the Blue Ray discs. As you state on your Aquos, "it's marginal at best". If I were sitting at 6 or 7 ft., or had a big screen like you guys, BD would definitely be a must for superior picture quality.


John


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16642152
> 
> 
> I rate it along with Beck's performance. Two thumbs down.



Jeff Beck's performance is great. I know you don't like that he moved away from Rock 30 years ago, and into fusion, but a lot of people love his work!


John


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16645904
> 
> 
> Jeff Beck's performance is great.



This has been one of the more pleasant surprises I've had for a while. Outstanding overall production, great show, rock solid band, good sound and lots of extras. A+


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/16646002
> 
> 
> This has been one of the more pleasant surprises I've had for a while. Outstanding overall production, great show, rock solid band, good sound and lots of extras. A+



Couldn't agree more. Jeff is my favorite guitarist. Prior to this all I had was an outstanding bootleg from Japan in the late 90's, with Jennifer Batten on guitar playing all the keyboard parts. Stereo sound was excellent, most likely recorded off the soundboard, but the picture quality was about a C. Very happy to see the Ronnie Scotts release!


John


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16645875
> 
> 
> Please post a link so that I may educate myself.



Shoot FilmMixer a PM and he can hook you up with all the info you need


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/16646002
> 
> 
> This has been one of the more pleasant surprises I've had for a while. Outstanding overall production, great show, rock solid band, good sound and lots of extras. A+



Agreed. Watching jeff's technique is astounding, Clapton is a bonus, AQ and PQ are great, bass player is cute and fun to watch, Colaiuta is a monster on the kit.


My only disappointment is seeing Jimmy Page in the audience and thinking he would join Beck on stage, and he doesn't


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16646912
> 
> 
> Agreed. Watching jeff's technique is astounding, Clapton is a bonus, AQ and PQ are great, bass player is cute and fun to watch, Colaiuta is a monster on the kit.
> 
> 
> My only disappointment is seeing Jimmy Page in the audience and thinking he would join Beck on stage, and he doesn't



There's a great little story here about Vinnie when he was playing with Zappa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinnie_Colaiuta 


larry


----------



## vision-master

Clapton, Winwood and Beck's performances on DVD are just plain awful. So bad, I could only watch em for about 10 minutes, then eject the DVD and put em at the bottom of the pile.


Now, the 'new' Woodstock 40th anniversary (BR) is a masterpiece.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16646912
> 
> 
> Agreed. Watching jeff's technique is astounding, Clapton is a bonus, AQ and PQ are great, bass player is cute and fun to watch, Colaiuta is a monster on the kit.
> 
> 
> My only disappointment is seeing Jimmy Page in the audience and thinking he would join Beck on stage, and he doesn't



Yup...very good disc all around and all I have is the SD-DVD.


Page and Beck will probably all join up in Clapton's next concert tour (that's the rumor I'm spreading







). Since Eric seems to be getting together with all of his old mates lately. And didn't I hear that Beck and Clapton had done or will be doing a few dates in England??


Not sure I'd want to see a Page/Beck/Clapton show. A lot of egos there...plus the solos would mean at most 3 songs for the entire show!









And who would be in the band supporting them??


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16647580
> 
> 
> Yup...very good disc all around and all I have is the SD-DVD.
> 
> 
> Page and Beck will probably all join up in Clapton's next concert tour (that's the rumor I'm spreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Since Eric seems to be getting together with all of his old mates lately. And didn't I hear that Beck and Clapton had done or will be doing a few dates in England??
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd want to see a Page/Beck/Clapton show. A lot of egos there...plus the solos would mean at most 3 songs for the entire show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would be in the band supporting them??
> 
> 
> -t



Whoever they are, you won't see much of them on camera. Just like the Stones DVD's, all you see are 4 egos with all the 'other' members left out of the action.










How much footage of Darryl Jones do you see on a Stones DVD? Maybe a couple of minutes total? This is the same way Clapton and Winwood operate. No, I don't want to see 2 hours of these two with everyone else holding the bag.










I'm done with them.


If you want to watch Winwood, get the Traffic DVD.


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16647232
> 
> 
> Clapton, Winwood and Beck's performances on DVD are just plain awful. So bad, I could only watch em for about 10 minutes, then eject the DVD and put em at the bottom of the pile.



What specifically about the Jeff Beck performance did you find awful?


His masterful playing technique? His tone? His execution of the notes?


Mirriam Webster defines awful as "extremely disagreeable or objectionable" - unless I have a different concert than you do, I don't anything in the show disagreeable or objectionable.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/16638466
> 
> 
> Simply put, I like the musicians (aside from Richard Wright, of course) in RW's band more than in DG's.



Roger puts his band through a ruthless rehearsal schedule before they go on tour. He critiques every note







. Why do you think Pink Floyd was so perfect from DSOTM through The Final Cut?


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16642152
> 
> 
> I rate it along with Beck's performance. Two thumbs down.



I think you're alone in that assessment. I found it to be an excellent performance. It'll get lots of play in my system.


----------



## himey

FWIW I think the Jeff Beck blu-ray is great. Top 5 on my list.


Also I rewatched The Police blu-ray. Better the second time...I like this one a lot. Just make sure bass levels are not boosted (like you might do for other discs).


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16648195
> 
> 
> What specifically about the Jeff Beck performance did you find awful?
> 
> 
> His masterful playing technique? His tone? His execution of the notes?
> 
> 
> Mirriam Webster defines awful as "extremely disagreeable or objectionable" - unless I have a different concert than you do, I don't anything in the show disagreeable or objectionable.



I guess just his style.


1st you got to have a tune.

Then you gotta have a beat.

Then you gotta have something to say.


He's not talking to me?


----------



## Anubisrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16639717
> 
> 
> If you have good upsampling on your DVD player or HDTV, you may not see such a big difference on Blu-Ray, but if you have a recevier capble of decoding up to 7.1 channels of uncompressed audio, you will HEAR a difference
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the coolest thing with his Blu-Ray product is that you can peruse the menus while the music is playing - scope out the TimeLine, read the lyrics or the studio notes, all without skipping a beat.
> 
> 
> That's the thing - on the newer Blu-Ray releases, it's not the same mix as the DVD version, as it contains up to 4 times the audio sampling resolution and up to 2 more channels (6.1 and 7.1).
> 
> 
> 
> -gil



Thanks for the explaination about the audio differences on BlueRay and DVD. Very informative.

I have an Onkyo 705, Sammy 40-inch HDTV, Denon 1940ci "I'll play *anything* you throw at me and upconvert it" DVD player







and a Pioneer 460 DVD recorder I just got all hooked up proper for best audio and PQ. So the gear can do anything including THX processing and what have you.

That said though, I only have a 5.0 speaker set up due to space and budget restrictions. However, with any luck I will be getting a subwoofer in about 2 months. So that will open up a whole other world to me.

I can't go 7.1 because of space and I don't feel like investing in it. (If I had a special theater room I would though).

So I can see the audio on BlueRay being potentially better than DVD given the room for data. However, I don't use my DVD player to listen to audio alone, I have a dedicated CD player for that with fiber optic connection.


what is intresting to me is that there are some things that just can not be improved by BlueRay sound. For instance, last night I watched an old concert on DVD - YesSongs. Recorded in 1974. (Flat screens and Surrouns sound weren't even an idea back then! While the PQ was far better on my Denon player then my Panasonic (it was still 1974 PQ though) the sound was horrible, down right terrible, not because of my gear or speakers, but because of the time in history when it was recorded. Now compare that with even Rush's Show of Hands DVD or Pink Floyd and the perspective changes.

My thing I can't stand about BlueRay, besides the prices, but those will eventually come down, is the PQ. I just don't think it is as good as DVD to my eyes. So I am willing to be satisfied with 5.1 max soundscape on DVDs for the time being.


----------



## 1brokebrother




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16649804
> 
> 
> I guess just his style.
> 
> 
> 1st you got to have a tune.
> 
> Then you gotta have a beat.
> 
> Then you gotta have something to say.
> 
> 
> He's not talking to me?




I agree with you 100%. But you can't begin to discuss this with the rythemless head banger types..It's way above their heads...


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1brokebrother* /forum/post/16650873
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100%. But you can't begin to discuss this with the rythemless head banger types..It's way above their heads...



what the heck are you talking about? The previous complaints about the Jeff Beck show was about how jazzy he's become.


And if you're going to slam a group of people, shouldn't you at least spell 'rhythmless' right?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16651112
> 
> 
> what the heck are you talking about? The previous complaints about the Jeff Beck show was about how jazzy he's become.
> 
> 
> And if you're going to slam a group of people, shouldn't you at least spell 'rhythmless' right?



+1


LMAO This thread is a good reminder why I totally lost interest in playing Rock and Roll years ago, it wasn't the music, it was the fan base. (now in all fairness I shouldn't lump everyone into that category, but you gotta admit, a fair number of people resemble that comment







)


John


----------



## billatlakegeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16647232
> 
> 
> Clapton, Winwood and Beck's performances on DVD are just plain awful. So bad, I could only watch em for about 10 minutes, then eject the DVD and put em at the bottom of the pile.
> 
> 
> Now, the 'new' Woodstock 40th anniversary (BR) is a masterpiece.



I watched this BR last night and I was amazed at the quality of the audio and video that they were able to remaster from a 40 year old tapes. I wish there was more music and less commentary but still very enjoyable.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billatlakegeorge* /forum/post/16652809
> 
> 
> I watched this BR last night and I was amazed at the quality of the audio and video that they were able to remaster from a 40 year old tapes. I wish there was more music and less commentary but still very enjoyable.



This is my 1st Bluray disk purchase (TrueHD sound) and the audio is quality is nothing short of stunning. Woodstock never sounded so good.


My last version was VHS. I gave it to the brother.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1brokebrother* /forum/post/16650873
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100%. But you can't begin to discuss this with the rythemless head banger types..It's way above their heads...



I kinda like head banger music.


----------



## Artslinger

*Quick reviews of my more recent DVDs...*


Gallagher at Cork - AQ and PQ is pretty good for such a old recording, even though Rory may be past his prime I found his performance engrossing.


Clapton/Windwood - AQ and PQ are very good, performances are proffesional but maybe not as inspired as it could be, still there are some highlights.


Jeff Beck - AQ and PQ are top knotch with inspired performances throughout.


Maiden: Flight 666 - No comment since some people here think headbangers are not worth reading reviews from. LOL.

*Scheduled to be released this week that I have preorded...*


Dickey Betts & Great Southern: Rockpalast-30 Years of Southern Rock










Steve Marriott: All or Nothing - Live from London










Lee Rocker: Rock This World










Southside Johnny & the Ashbury Jukes: Live at Alabama Hall Munich


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Maiden: Flight 666 - No comment since some people here think headbangers are not worth reading reviews from. LOL.




Screw em!



















Last I heard about DB, was the drinking was taking it's toll?


----------



## vision-master

Here's some great footage of Dickey Betts.


*Warning* DO NOT BUY THIS TITLE ON DVD - they wrecked it.











VHS only










Why the complete uninterrupted show was never released on DVD is beyond me?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16653685
> 
> *Quick reviews of my more recent DVDs...*
> 
> 
> Gallagher at Cork - AQ and PQ is pretty good for such a old recording, even though Rory may be past his prime I found his performance engrossing.
> 
> 
> Clapton/Windwood - AQ and PQ are very good, performances are proffesional but maybe not as inspired as it could be, still there are some highlights.
> 
> 
> Jeff Beck - AQ and PQ are top knotch with inspired performances throughout.
> 
> 
> Maiden: Flight 666 - No comment since some people here think headbangers are not worth reading reviews from. LOL.
> 
> *Scheduled to be released this week that I have preorded...*
> 
> 
> Dickey Betts & Great Southern: Rockpalast-30 Years of Southern Rock





I would love to hear your opinion of the Maiden 666 AQ......I have it, but have not watched it yet.


----------



## ROSSO Z

I get "wrong region" when I try to play the DVD on my Denon 3930. The CD in the package sounds great.


What to do?


Thanks,


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16657778
> 
> 
> I would love to hear your opinion of the Maiden 666 AQ......I have it, but have not watched it yet.



I have only watched the 2nd disk which is the all concert disk.


PQ is very good, but suffers from bad editing and direction. As in hyper scene changes and way too many stupid fan shots, how many images do we need of a black shirt clad headbanger giving the DIO sign. When will these concert directors/producers learn! Still there are some nice inventive shots, cool angles of guitar riffs, along with some backstage shots that save this from being a total disaster for all but short attention span fans.


AQ is good, the vocals seemed somewhat buried in the mix. Guitar solos sometimes lack the big punch you want when listening to heavy metal. The biggest complaint (and it is a big one) is the crowd noise is way too much in front of the mix. And sometimes it actually deters from the playing of the band, unforgivable IMO. After awhile you will wish you had a knob that could turn off all the crowd noise. The one song one city idea is interesting, but may actually of taken away the build up you get with a single concert DVD.


Still it may be one of the best Maiden concert DVDs, at least the ones I have watched. I would put Iron Maiden: Live After Death ahead of this DVD, even though the AQ/PQ is not near the quality on 666. Mostly because "Live after Death" shows the band at their peak.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16655100
> 
> 
> Screw em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard about DB, was the drinking was taking it's toll?



I have no idea this is preorded actually it has been delayed until June 30th.


Here are both concerts:


Tracklisting:

Disc 1:

"Grungahalle Essen, Germany, March 4th 1978"

01 Rockpalast-Caption

02 Run Gypsy Run

03 You Can Have Her/Leavin' Me Again

04 You Can Have Her

05 Back On The Road

06 In Memory Of Elisabeth Reed

07 Good Time Feelin'

08 Dealin' With The Devil

09 Jessica

10 High Falls (incl. Drum Solo)

11 Ramblin' Man


Disc 2:

"Museumsplatz Bonn, Germany, July 19th 2008"

01 Statesboro Blues

02 Nothing You Can Do

03 Blue Sky

04 Get Away

05 One Way Out

06 Jessica

07 Havin' A Good Time

08 In Memory Of Elisabeth Reed

09 No One To Run With

10 Ramblin' Man


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16660553
> 
> 
> 
> AQ is good, the vocals seemed somewhat buried in the mix. Guitar solos sometimes lack the big punch you want when listening to heavy metal. The biggest complaint (and it is a big one) is the crowd noise is way too much in front of the mix. And sometimes it actually deters from the playing of the band, unforgivable IMO. After awhile you will wish you had a knob that could turn off all the crowd noise. The one song one city idea is interesting, but may actually of taken away the build up you get with a single concert DVD.



Thanks so much for the honest review







All I have gotten out of poeple who have seen this (biased Maiden heads








) is "dude it ****in rules!"







Thats great, but I was looking for a more critical AQ review. Thanks for the feedback. Sucks about the crowd noise though......I am with you in not liking that kind of mix







oh well.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16660553
> 
> 
> I have only watched the 2nd disk which is the all concert disk.
> 
> 
> PQ is very good, but suffers from bad editing and direction. As in hyper scene changes and way too many stupid fan shots, how many images do we need of a black shirt clad headbanger giving the DIO sign. When will these concert directors/producers learn! Still there are some nice inventive shots, cool angles of guitar riffs, along with some backstage shots that save this from being a total disaster for all but short attention span fans.
> 
> 
> AQ is good, the vocals seemed somewhat buried in the mix. Guitar solos sometimes lack the big punch you want when listening to heavy metal. The biggest complaint (and it is a big one) is the crowd noise is way too much in front of the mix. And sometimes it actually deters from the playing of the band, unforgivable IMO. After awhile you will wish you had a knob that could turn off all the crowd noise. The one song one city idea is interesting, but may actually of taken away the build up you get with a single concert DVD.
> 
> 
> Still it may be one of the best Maiden concert DVDs, at least the ones I have watched. I would put Iron Maiden: Live After Death ahead of this DVD, even though the AQ/PQ is not near the quality on 666. Mostly because "Live after Death" shows the band at their peak.



Very good review.

As a big Maiden fan, I'm happy to get a 16X9 concert with a great setlist, but it definately feels more like documentary footage of a concert than an actual concert DVD. Considering that's exactly what it is, I shouldn't be surprised. Those that don't really enjoy the rapid fire camera cuts (most of us) won't be thrilled by the editing, but it didn't ruin the disc for me. I'd rank it at the top for me, above Live After Death (due to the terrible PQ).


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16660553
> 
> 
> Still it may be one of the best Maiden concert DVDs, at least the ones I have watched. I would put Iron Maiden: Live After Death ahead of this DVD, even though the AQ/PQ is not near the quality on 666. Mostly because "Live after Death" shows the band at their peak.



Where would you put it in terms of Rock in Rio? I think that disc sounds great, but Harris did the video editing and it suffers from the same complaints you have on PQ of 666.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16661554
> 
> 
> Where would you put it in terms of Rock in Rio? I think that disc sounds great, but Harris did the video editing and it suffers from the same complaints you have on PQ of 666.



Its been a while since I watched the "Rock in Rio" I didn't own that disk and rented. From what I can remember I would put 666 above RnR. If you're on the fence about buying 666 you could always rent first. I glad I bought 666, it comes packaged really nice plus it includes the Concert disk and the Movie disk a good deal IMO. I'll watch it many times even with the video editing.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16649804
> 
> 
> I guess just his style.
> 
> 
> 1st you got to have a tune.
> 
> Then you gotta have a beat.
> 
> Then you gotta have something to say.
> 
> 
> He's not talking to me?




Don't you ever get tired of human beats, and that rhythm thing?


One thing I love about these fusion Greats, is they aren't afraid to slow down things to the speed of a whale song, or up to a humming bird.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16662950
> 
> 
> Don't you ever get tired of human beats, and that rhythm thing?
> 
> 
> One thing I love about these fusion Greats, is they aren't afraid to slow down things to the speed of a whale song, or up to a humming bird.



+1


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16662950
> 
> 
> Don't you ever get tired of human beats, and that rhythm thing?
> 
> 
> One thing I love about these fusion Greats, is they aren't afraid to slow down things to the speed of a whale song, or up to a humming bird.


_I wanna tell you about Texas Radio and the Big Beat

Comes out of the Virginia swamps

Cool and slow with a back beat

Narrow and hard to master

Some call it heavenly in it's brilliance

Others, mean and ruthful of the Western dream_


----------



## Toe

*Paul Simon and Friends (TrueHD)*


Awesome sounding concert. Very well mixed with a lot of air around the instruments. Very clean, clear and present type sound. Good dynamics.......low end support was tight and punchy and even showed some good power (for a concert) at times the best of which was during "Diamonds On the Soles Of Her Shoes"......awesome!


Ayone who likes Paul Simon must check out this show as it is a great watch







Some great performances by some of the guest artists performing his music (and Paul himself).


PQ was very good as well, but I am not a videophile and I am very forgiving of concert PQ since AQ is what is most important with these IMO, but the PQ looked very good to my eyes none the less.


This was the full package so to speak IMO and any PS fan needs to check this out!


----------



## vision-master

Anyone have this title?


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16667888
> 
> *Paul Simon and Friends (TrueHD)*
> 
> 
> Awesome sounding concert.....
> 
> 
> Ayone who likes Paul Simon must check out this show as it is a great watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some great performances by some of the guest artists performing his music (and Paul himself).



Who are the "friends" on this one?


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16664785
> 
> _I wanna tell you about Texas Radio and the Big Beat
> 
> Comes out of the Virginia swamps
> 
> Cool and slow with a back beat
> 
> Narrow and hard to master
> 
> Some call it heavenly in it's brilliance
> 
> Others, mean and ruthful of the Western dream_



What does that have to do with Jeff Beck?


T


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16670641
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Jeff Beck?
> 
> 
> T


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16668770
> 
> 
> Who are the "friends" on this one?



Here is a cut and paste from the thread in the bluray forum......











Product Description

In May of 2007 the Library of Congress gathered an unprecedented group of musicians together in Washington, D.C., to honor Paul Simon as the first recipient of the Gershwin Prize for Popular Song. Alison Krauss, Stevie Wonder, James Taylor, Lyle Lovett, Ladysmith Black Mambazo, Marc Anthony, Art Garfunkel and a host of others joined Paul onstage in a multicultural tribute to the music of a great American artist and a great American art form.


This gala event, called the greatest night of popular music ever presented in our nation s capital, was beautifully filmed in high definition and captured with stunning Dolby TrueHD for a trulysuperior concert experience.


Performances:


Introduction Bob Costas


50 Ways to Leave Your Lover Lyle Lovett


The Boxer Alison Krauss, Shawn Colvin and Jerry Douglas


Mother and Child Reunion Stephen Marley


Under African Skies Miriam Makeba and Paul Simon


*Clip from Paul Simon Graceland: The African Concert (Zimbabwe, 1987)


Homeless Ladysmith Black Mambazo


Mrs. Robinson Paul Simon


*Clip from Yankee Stadium Tribute To Joe DiMaggio (April 25, 1999)


Slip Slidin Away James Taylor and The Dixie Hummingbirds


Sunday Morning With The SensationaL Nightingales (Poem) Billy Collins and The Dixie Hummingbirds


That Was Your Mother Buckwheat Zydeco and Lyle Lovett


Homeward Bound Paul Simon and George Harrison


*Clip from Saturday Night Live (November 20, 1976)


Still Crazy After All These Years James Taylor


El Condor Pasa Marc anthony


Late In the evenIng Marc Anthony


Gone At Last Yolanda Adams and Jessy Dixon


Something So Right Dianne Reeves


The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin Groovy) The Muppets (Grover and Elmo)


Graceland Alison Krauss and Jerry Douglas


Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes Paul Simon and Ladysmith Black Mambazo


Bridge Over Troubled Water Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel


Father and Daughter Paul Simon


Me and Julio Down By The Schoolyard Paul Simon and Stevie Wonder


Loves Me Like A Rock Paul Simon and Stevie Wonder with The Dixie Hummingbirds


Sounds of Silence Philip Glass




Well worth a rent if you like his music


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16672337
> 
> 
> Here is a cut and paste from the thread in the bluray forum......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product Description
> 
> In May of 2007 the Library of Congress gathered an unprecedented group of musicians together in Washington, D.C., to honor Paul Simon as the first recipient of the Gershwin Prize for Popular Song. Alison Krauss, Stevie Wonder, James Taylor, Lyle Lovett, Ladysmith Black Mambazo, Marc Anthony, Art Garfunkel and a host of others joined Paul onstage in a multicultural tribute to the music of a great American artist and a great American art form.
> 
> 
> This gala event, called the greatest night of popular music ever presented in our nation s capital, was beautifully filmed in high definition and captured with stunning Dolby TrueHD for a trulysuperior concert experience.
> 
> 
> Performances:
> 
> 
> Introduction Bob Costas
> 
> 
> 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover Lyle Lovett
> 
> 
> The Boxer Alison Krauss, Shawn Colvin and Jerry Douglas
> 
> 
> Mother and Child Reunion Stephen Marley
> 
> 
> Under African Skies Miriam Makeba and Paul Simon
> 
> 
> *Clip from Paul Simon Graceland: The African Concert (Zimbabwe, 1987)
> 
> 
> Homeless Ladysmith Black Mambazo
> 
> 
> Mrs. Robinson Paul Simon
> 
> 
> *Clip from Yankee Stadium Tribute To Joe DiMaggio (April 25, 1999)
> 
> 
> Slip Slidin Away James Taylor and The Dixie Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> Sunday Morning With The SensationaL Nightingales (Poem) Billy Collins and The Dixie Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> That Was Your Mother Buckwheat Zydeco and Lyle Lovett
> 
> 
> Homeward Bound Paul Simon and George Harrison
> 
> 
> *Clip from Saturday Night Live (November 20, 1976)
> 
> 
> Still Crazy After All These Years James Taylor
> 
> 
> El Condor Pasa Marc anthony
> 
> 
> Late In the evenIng Marc Anthony
> 
> 
> Gone At Last Yolanda Adams and Jessy Dixon
> 
> 
> Something So Right Dianne Reeves
> 
> 
> The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin Groovy) The Muppets (Grover and Elmo)
> 
> 
> Graceland Alison Krauss and Jerry Douglas
> 
> 
> Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes Paul Simon and Ladysmith Black Mambazo
> 
> 
> Bridge Over Troubled Water Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel
> 
> 
> Father and Daughter Paul Simon
> 
> 
> Me and Julio Down By The Schoolyard Paul Simon and Stevie Wonder
> 
> 
> Loves Me Like A Rock Paul Simon and Stevie Wonder with The Dixie Hummingbirds
> 
> 
> Sounds of Silence Philip Glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well worth a rent if you like his music



this title " greatest night of popular music ever presented in our nation s capital" does not show up in Blu-ray. com nor does it show up on Amazon.


Are you sure the title is correct?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/16672631
> 
> 
> this title " greatest night of popular music ever presented in our nation s capital" does not show up in Blu-ray. com nor does it show up on Amazon.
> 
> 
> Are you sure the title is correct?



Sorry, the title of the disc is "Paul Simon and Friends: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song"........whewww......that was a long one.









http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...riends+blu+ray


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16672990
> 
> 
> Sorry



No need to apologize, you put the title in your post. I cut and pasted into amazon and there it was. I guess that's pretty complicated and it's much easier to ask


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16672990
> 
> 
> Sorry, the title of the disc is "Paul Simon and Friends: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song"........whewww......that was a long one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...riends+blu+ray



I seen some of it on PBS. It reminded me of the PBS Do-*** reunion of those relics from the 50's. No Thanx............










Next will be a Sha-na-na reunion tour.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16672990
> 
> 
> Sorry, the title of the disc is "Paul Simon and Friends: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize for Popular Song"........whewww......that was a long one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...riends+blu+ray



Thank you very much


----------



## caledonia1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain Nemo* /forum/post/2446644
> 
> The Beach Boys at Knebworth, UK 1980.This concert shows both of the now dead Carl and Dennis Wilson performing as well as Bruce Johnston. OAR is 1.85:1 in color at night.
> 
> 
> Roger Waters Live Berlin, Germany without Pink Floyd 1989 OAR 4:3.
> 
> 
> I lock in no stretch wide screen view, by using a Sony brand Progressive Scan DVD Player . [URL='http:/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif%5B/IMG']http://www.*****************/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Good choice of concert dvd. I have that too. But using another brand of dvd player.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16674789
> 
> 
> I seen some of it on PBS. It reminded me of the PBS Do-*** reunion of those relics from the 50's. No Thanx............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be a Sha-na-na reunion tour.




lol







It wont be for everyone thats for sure. I usualy dont like these "tribute" type concerts/music dvds/cds (Deadicated anyone????







) but this one worked for me for whatever reason. Also, some of the tunes were not messed with at all such as "Homeless Ladysmith Black Mambazo" which was just stunning IMO!







At any point, I completely understand your feelings. I would love an all Paul Simon concert (with the full band) in this kind of PQ/AQ


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16675308
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont be for everyone thats for sure. I usualy dont like these "tribute" type concerts/music dvds/cds (Deadicated anyone????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but this one worked for me for whatever reason. Also, some of the tunes were not messed with at all such as "Homeless Ladysmith Black Mambazo" which was just stunning IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At any point, I completely understand your feelings. I would love an all Paul Simon concert (with the full band) in this kind of PQ/AQ



Seeing how we are talking about those rock stars of the past, I highly reccomend Woodstock 40th anniversary on BR.







The 1st disk is TrueHD.


----------



## markeetaux

Diana Krall's " Live in Rio" may be the best BD I've ever seen. The songlist may not be quite as strong as "Live in Paris" but very good, but the video is about the best I've ever seen in a live concert setting.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16675364
> 
> 
> Seeing how we are talking about those rock stars of the past, I highly reccomend Woodstock 40th anniversary on BR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st disk is TrueHD.



I might check it out at some point, but I have seen woodstock more than enough times at this point and dont know if I am up for another to be honest.


----------



## gerhard911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markeetaux* /forum/post/16679377
> 
> 
> Diana Krall's " Live in Rio" may be the best BD I've ever seen. The songlist may not be quite as strong as "Live in Paris" but very good, but the video is about the best I've ever seen in a live concert setting.



I was eagerly anticipating this disk but reports are that it does NOT include any lossless (Dolby TrueHD or DTS MA) audio tracks. Unacceptable for a BD concert release IMO. Please set me straight if I have been misinformed.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markeetaux* /forum/post/16679377
> 
> 
> Diana Krall's " Live in Rio" may be the best BD I've ever seen. The songlist may not be quite as strong as "Live in Paris" but very good, but the video is about the best I've ever seen in a live concert setting.



Her "Live in Paris" DVD is great! Her Montreal Jazz Festival concert is weaker in comparison. I read the review on Amazon which mentioned she wasn't as inspired or as talkative as she used to be but I can tell you that after seeing her Live this past weekend, she is more talkative and playful than on the 2 DVDs I have of her. A number of great stories about her playing for President Obama in honor of Stevie Wonder. One of which is when the President is shocked to hear that her husband is Elvis Costello! And wants to know where he is. Sounds like the Prez is a Costello fan...


Her set list this past weekend looks very much to be what's on the Rio release, give or take a song or two.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16679439
> 
> 
> I might check it out at some point, but I have seen woodstock more than enough times at this point and dont know if I am up for another to be honest.



The Bonus disk:


3+ hours long with 2 hours of additional concert footage.










BR title has three additional songs on the bonus disk.......



> Quote:
> The two extra hours of rare performance footage features 18 new performances as never before seen from 13 groups, including Joan Baez, Country Joe McDonald, Santana, The Who, Jefferson Airplane, Canned Heat, Joe Cocker and five (Paul Butterfield, Creedence Clearwater Revival, The Grateful Dead, Johnny Winter and Mountain) who played at Woodstock but never appeared in any film version.
> 
> 
> A third hour of bonus material also on the UCE includes a featurette gallery showcasing interviews with Martin Scorsese, producer Michael Lang, director Michael Wadleigh, Hugh Hefner, Eddie Kramer (the concert's original chief on-site engineer and producer-engineer for Jimi Hendrix) and others who chronicle the making of the festival and the film. Included are such segments as 3 Days in a Truck, No Rain! No Rain! and Living Up To Idealism. Additionally, exclusive to Blu-ray a Customize Your Own Woodstock Playlist from the 18 bonus performances and other special features like Media Center, My WB Commentary and Live Community Screening.



The BR disk has 21 new performances.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16679584
> 
> The Bonus disk:
> 
> 
> Over 3 hours long with 2 hours of additional concert footage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR title has three additional songs on the bonus disk.......




I just got more interested!







I will throw this in the que










Doh! Looks like only the first disc is available via Netflix







bummer.......definately not going to buy this.....oh well.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16679629
> 
> 
> I just got more interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will throw this in the que
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh! Looks like only the first disc is available via Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bummer.......definately not going to buy this.....oh well.



Netflix really goofed on this. The extras are great. And on disc 2 you get to see the BD trailer of the upcoming LOTR BDs. Although, after thinking for a second, maybe "they" are not letting NF rent both discs so it will make people buy it. Same reasoning as the 2 different BD versions with a couple different extra clips.


larry


----------



## billatlakegeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16681587
> 
> 
> Netflix really goofed on this. The extras are great. And on disc 2 you get to see the BD trailer of the upcoming LOTR BDs. Although, after thinking for a second, maybe "they" are not letting NF rent both discs so it will make people buy it. Same reasoning as the 2 different BD versions with a couple different extra clips.
> 
> 
> larry



I got both BR discs from Netflix, very good. I wouldn't buy it but good.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billatlakegeorge* /forum/post/16682015
> 
> 
> I got both BR discs from Netflix, very good. I wouldn't buy it but good.










When I put it in my que, it only pulls up disc 1....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16681587
> 
> 
> Netflix really goofed on this. The extras are great. And on disc 2 you get to see the BD trailer of the upcoming LOTR BDs. Although, after thinking for a second, maybe "they" are not letting NF rent both discs so it will make people buy it. Same reasoning as the 2 different BD versions with a couple different extra clips.
> 
> 
> larry



Oh man, LOTR BR trailer as well?







Damn I wish Netflix had this 2nd disc!


----------



## PooperScooper

They must send both discs even though it only shows as one. There is only one Netflix.










larry


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16682050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I put it in my que, it only pulls up disc 1....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, LOTR BR trailer as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I wish Netflix had this 2nd disc!



*cough* up the cash and add it to yer collection.


----------



## shabre

Anyone here that purchased The Rolling Stones Biggest Bang on Blu Ray?


I would like to see the AQ and PQ reviews before I purchase it. If it is even close to Shine A Light, I will definitely purchase this Blu disc.


----------



## RickPas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/16683509
> 
> 
> Anyone here that purchased The Rolling Stones Biggest Bang on Blu Ray?
> 
> 
> I would like to see the AQ and PQ reviews before I purchase it. If it is even close to Shine A Light, I will definitely purchase this Blu disc.



I picked up the Stones new blu ray, excellent quality, definitely on par with Shine a light, but the set list in my opinion is not nearly as good.....

Rick


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/16684779
> 
> 
> I picked up the Stones new blu ray, excellent quality, definitely on par with Shine a light, but the set list in my opinion is not nearly as good.....
> 
> Rick



Thank you for your opinion... much appreciate it


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/16684779
> 
> 
> I picked up the Stones new blu ray, excellent quality, definitely on par with Shine a light, but the set list in my opinion is not nearly as good.....
> 
> Rick





Some good stuff, if'n you like the Stones.










FYI: Not all the concerts are 16:9 format on this 4 disk set.










I wonder if the audio is TrueHD now?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16682809
> 
> 
> *cough* up the cash and add it to yer collection.



Money is tight and I just dont see myself getting a lot of replay out of this one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16682375
> 
> 
> They must send both discs even though it only shows as one. There is only one Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larry




I was thinking that as well....I am going to give it a rent and hope the 2nd disc comes also.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16685589
> 
> 
> Some good stuff, if'n you like the Stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Not all the concerts are 16:9 format on this 4 disk set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the audio is TrueHD now?




The audio is now DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1


----------



## kevin j

The best part of the Biggest Bang blu ray pq wise are the bonus tracks from Japan[they're sharp as a tack pq wise].


----------



## ROSSO Z

Finally got around to watching Fleetwood Mac- The Dance. It's a two-sided disk. The LPCM side sounded best on my setup. The AQ is excellent and I loved the song list. Christie McVie, Stevie Nicks, and Lindsay Buckingham are awesome. There is a sorta surprise ending that is great.


Anyone else have other Fleetwood Mac recommendations?


Highly recommended.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/16688946
> 
> 
> Finally got around to watching Fleetwood Mac- The Dance. It's a two-sided disk. The LPCM side sounded best on my setup. The AQ is excellent and I loved the song list. Christie McVie, Stevie Nicks, and Lindsay Buckingham are awesome. There is a sorta surprise ending that is great.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have other Fleetwood Mac recommendations?
> 
> 
> Highly recommended.



Nope, that's the best one.










I always was a FM fan.


The vinyl is worn out on my 'Future Games' album.









So Woodstocky.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Last week a friend of mine show me this "drum duel" from the GODSMACK - CHANGES (DVD) Wow!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/16700858
> 
> 
> Last week a friend of mine show me this "drum duel" from the GODSMACK - CHANGES (DVD) Wow!



Kinda like modern day Allman Brothers.










I NEED to check this DVD out.


Is the documentary separate from the concert? Must know!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16701763
> 
> 
> Is the documentary separate from the concert? Must know!



Not sure, because I did not watch the whole disc, but I think the documentary and the concert are mixed.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16701763
> 
> 
> Is the documentary separate from the concert? Must know!



Sort of.......you have to pick "Individual Songs" from the top menu. This cuts out all of the yapping but, causes a small break in the video and audio between the songs. It's a great DVD with great sound.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/16703852
> 
> 
> Sort of.......you have to pick "Individual Songs" from the top menu. This cuts out all of the yapping but, causes a small break in the video and audio between the songs. It's a great DVD with great sound.



So you can select a set list?


How long is the concert?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/16701942
> 
> 
> Not sure, because I did not watch the whole disc, but I think the documentary and the concert are mixed.



Why must 'they' do this?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16704245
> 
> 
> Why must 'they' do this?



This little comment from amazon reviewer explain exactly what I (we?) think



> Quote:
> Too much talking and interviews. I just wanted to watch them live.



Anyway IMHO still worth a watch!

In that drum duet I saw a big subwoofer works like never before!


----------



## Mac The Knife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16704245
> 
> 
> Why must 'they' do this?



"They" all think that they're the next Martin Scorsese, so they copy the style of *The Last Waltz.*


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16704242
> 
> 
> So you can select a set list?
> 
> 
> How long is the concert?



No, it's just one of the choices in the main menu that allows you to just play the music part. I think that it is just over an hour if you choose to play the songs only.


----------



## HomeTheaterDIYm8

Hi All,


New to the Forum.










Saw this Thread and it caught my attention, as I just happen to Love this concert on DVD I recently have been playing - Bob Marley, The Legend Live. Santa Barbara County Bowl Nov 25th 1979.


An incredible amount of excellent tunes with extended live versions, plus you get to check out Bob's awesome band and the i & i girls.










I'm watching way more music/concert DVD's these days, I'm sure there are other Forum members experiencing this, I wonder is this because hollywood and the film industry is running out of old movie plots to rehash, or is it that the concert DVD's are becoming so much more interesting with better content?










Off to read more great Threads in the Forum.


Peace.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeTheaterDIYm8* /forum/post/16708474
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> New to the Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this Thread and it caught my attention, as I just happen to Love this concert on DVD I recently have been playing - Bob Marley, The Legend Live. Santa Barbara County Bowl Nov 25th 1979.
> 
> 
> An incredible amount of excellent tunes with extended live versions, plus you get to check out Bob's awesome band and the i & i girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching way more music/concert DVD's these days, I'm sure there are other Forum members experiencing this, I wonder is this because hollywood and the film industry is running out of old movie plots to rehash, or is it that the concert DVD's are becoming so much more interesting with better content?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to read more great Threads in the Forum.
> 
> 
> Peace.



Welcome to the forum.


Many folks watch Concerts as their main entertainment, some just as a variant of watching movies. Whatever your choice, enjoy!


-t


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeTheaterDIYm8* /forum/post/16708474
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> New to the Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching way more music/concert DVD's these days, I'm sure there are other Forum members experiencing this, I wonder is this because hollywood and the film industry is running out of old movie plots to rehash, or is it that the concert DVD's are becoming so much more interesting with better content?



I know for me the transition from 2 channel to a multichannel HT had a lot to do with it, as did the ever increasing audio quality of concert DVD's. Actually the latter probably had the most to do with it.

I put a lot of effort to get my HT to be able to reproduce accurate music at concert levels to be able to fully enjoy them. I can watch a movie a few times but I can, and do, watch most of my concert DVD's a ton!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16708738
> 
> 
> I know for me the transition from 2 channel to a multichannel HT had a lot to do with it, as did the ever increasing audio quality of concert DVD's.



It's completely different for me. I've been a long time audiophile and good quality 2 channel audio has never been matched by the MC concert DVDs of today. Back then it was completely about the audio. But now I enjoy concert DVD's, not so much for the quality of the audio, but for the half decent audio and especially the matching video.


Ed


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/16708950
> 
> 
> It's completely different for me. I've been a long time audiophile and good quality 2 channel audio has never been matched by the MC concert DVDs of today. Back then it was completely about the audio. But now I enjoy concert DVD's, not so much for the quality of the audio, but for the half decent audio and especially the matching video.
> 
> 
> Ed



I think we're saying the same thing two different ways. Finding decent live concert recordings was so rare with two channel, and most were unpalatable frankly. I couldn't have a 2 channel room _and_ an HT room so I had to meld the two and live concert DVD's kind of started by accident for me. I think over the past three or four years and with the hi-rez codecs on Blu Ray that some concert DVD's are approaching 2 channel or SACD studio recording quality. One shining example is Pat Metheney's "The Way Up Live" on BD in DTS HD MA, simply outstanding, and easily as good as any 2 channel redbook CD or SACD I've ever heard.


----------



## GilWave

for me it was the price of concert tickets, and the crappy acoustics at venues like Giants Stadium.


I didn't have $500 a ticket to go see Paul McCartney years back, but I sure had $19.95 to buy the DVD, and my wife at the time watched it over and over again, sometimes with her girlfriends and a bottle of wine. She never gave me grief about the hi-fi system again! ;-)


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16710758
> 
> 
> for me it was the price of concert tickets, and the crappy acoustics at venues like Giants Stadium.



There's definitely that too.

My system sounds significantly better than most venues in our town. I go to concerts on a fairly regular basis in spite of that, and it's interesting to hear the wild swings in the audio quality of the different venues and even where you sit in the same ones.

I saw my favorite artist, Mark Knopfler, at one of the best acoustic venues here, the Orpheum, and sadly up in the balcony his voice was virtually drowned out in all but the quietest of passages. That was bad mixing on his technicians part obviously, but something I won't have to put up with in my HT.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16711372
> 
> 
> There's definitely that too.
> 
> My system sounds significantly better than most venues in our town. I go to concerts on a fairly regular basis in spite of that, and it's interesting to hear the wild swings in the audio quality of the different venues and even where you sit in the same ones.
> 
> I saw my favorite artist, Mark Knopfler, at one of the best acoustic venues here, the Orpheum, and sadly up in the balcony his voice was virtually drowned out in all but the quietest of passages. That was bad mixing on his technicians part obviously, but something I won't have to put up with in my HT.



Bummer on the Mark Knopfler concert. I hate when that happens. Do you have the dvd Music For Monserat? A charity concert with many artists, he does a couple of good numbers including Money For Nothing with Eric Clapton and Sting. Then at the end, he is part of the whole group (Mark Knopfler, Paul McCartney, Elton John, Sting, Phil Collins, Carl Perkins, Jimmy Buffet, a reggae band, and a symphony orchestra) on some incredible versions of Hey Jude and Kansas City. Really great stuff, I have mentioned this dvd before, probably somewhere way back on this thread.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/16712181
> 
> 
> Bummer on the Mark Knopfler concert. I hate when that happens. Do you have the dvd Music For Monserat? A charity concert with many artists, he does a couple of good numbers including Money For Nothing with Eric Clapton and Sting. Then at the end, he is part of the whole group (Mark Knopfler, Paul McCartney, Elton John, Sting, Phil Collins, Carl Perkins, Jimmy Buffet, a reggae band, and a symphony orchestra) on some incredible versions of Hey Jude and Kansas City. Really great stuff, I have mentioned this dvd before, probably somewhere way back on this thread.



I don't have that one, but it sounds interesting. I have a lot of Claptons' stuff including the two Guitar Festivals and nowhere near enough Knopfler live concert stuff. I've got the one he did with Emmy Lou Harris, but it's not really a Knopfler showcase if you know what I mean. But I do have every Dire Straights and solo albums he's put out since, on LP's, CD's & SACD's.


I was a little pissed at Knopfler at that concert because in between songs a few people called out that we couldn't hear his vocals and that the mix was off. He said "what, are you guys audio engineers now?"... I don't think he realized how bad it was because it seems out of character.


----------



## eiricd




----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

good review eiricd


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16708738
> 
> 
> I know for me the transition from 2 channel to a multichannel HT had a lot to do with it, as did the ever increasing audio quality of concert DVD's. Actually the latter probably had the most to do with it.
> 
> I put a lot of effort to get my HT to be able to reproduce accurate music at concert levels to be able to fully enjoy them. I can watch a movie a few times but I can, and do, watch most of my concert DVD's a ton!



+ 1


I remember seeing a quip from someone here at AVS a few years ago that _DVD concerts are the reason God invented Home Theater!_


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/16718197
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> 
> I remember seeing a quip from someone here at AVS a few years ago that _DVD concerts are the reason God invented Home Theater!_



LOL, it would almost seem so wouldn't it.


Picked up the Woodstock BD yesterday and I'm looking forward to a _trip_ down memory lane sometime this weekend.


----------



## GilWave

I'm loving the Sia DVD - "TV Is My Parent" - simple 5.1 mix, intimate camera coverage. A+


----------



## rnrgagne

Watched the Woodstock BD last night. Definitely an interesting retrospective of the event. The TrueHD mix was better than I thought it would be, and you could tell they paid a great deal of attention to getting the vocals sounding right. I suppose working with the masters they had might be the reason, but I found the AQ varied a fair bit from artist to artist. Having said that, the passion of the artists and their performances certainly was well conveyed.

They did do an excellent job of re-mastering the ending Hendrix set. I'm looking forward to checking out the second disc.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16729962
> 
> 
> Watched the Woodstock BD last night. Definitely an interesting retrospective of the event. The TrueHD mix was better than I thought it would be, and you could tell they paid a great deal of attention to getting the vocals sounding right. I suppose working with the masters they had might be the reason, but I found the AQ varied a fair bit from artist to artist. Having said that, the passion of the artists and their performances certainly was well conveyed.
> 
> They did do an excellent job of re-mastering the ending Hendrix set. I'm looking forward to checking out the second disc.



Filmed in 16mm and transfered to 70mm. 5 camera's shooting 12+ hours day = about 180 hours of footage. The original film (1st disk) has about 8 hours of footage if you break down the split screens.


The 2cd disk does not have TrueHD mix, but the BR disk has 23 additional songs not included in the original film. Much more could have been released, except for those dang ol legal problems.


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega* /forum/post/16718197
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> 
> I remember seeing a quip from someone here at AVS a few years ago that _DVD concerts are the reason God invented Home Theater!_



I remember many, many years ago - well before ld's or dvd's (hell, it was before VHS tapes!) - our local PBS television station broadcast the picture, while a local FM radio station broadcast the sound (and in stereo at that!!







) of a Gordon Lightfoot concert. I was CAPTIVATED. So, yes, I'd be the first to sign on to the verity of that 'quip.'


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htomei22* /forum/post/16731158
> 
> 
> I remember many, many years ago - well before ld's or dvd's (hell, it was before VHS tapes!) - our local PBS television station broadcast the picture, while a local FM radio station broadcast the sound (and in stereo at that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of a Gordon Lightfoot concert. I was CAPTIVATED. So, yes, I'd be the first to sign on to the verity of that 'quip.'



And before stereo was widespread on the FM dial for Rn'R you had shows like Don Kirshner's "Rock Concert", "Night Flight", and others on TV late at night on Friday's and Saturdays. They were on before SNL came on the scene too! The music that came out of those 3' speakers...


-t


----------



## gerhard911

It was "Rock Concert" and "Midnight Special" on broadcast TV during the 70's. "Night Flight" came later on cable (USA) in the 80's. I still have some VHS tapes of Night Flight shows !


Best of the genre however, was the original Soundstage on PBS which was followed by Austin City Limits. I did a college paper for a communications class that compared / contrasted Soundstage to the commercially broadcast shows of the time. Don't know if I still have a copy but it would probably be quite interesting to read today ;-)


In my market there were a couple of FM stereo stations that played "underground / progressive rock" from the very late 60's through the late 70's. Anybody here remember Dolby FM ?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911* /forum/post/16732152
> 
> 
> It was "Rock Concert" and "Midnight Special" on broadcast TV during the 70's. "Night Flight" came later on cable (USA) in the 80's. I still have some VHS tapes of Night Flight shows !
> 
> 
> Best of the genre however, was the original Soundstage on PBS which was followed by Austin City Limits. I did a college paper for a communications class that compared / contrasted Soundstage to the commercially broadcast shows of the time. Don't know if I still have a copy but it would probably be quite interesting to read today ;-)
> 
> 
> In my market there were a couple of FM stereo stations that played "underground / progressive rock" from the very late 60's through the late 70's. Anybody here remember Dolby FM ?



I still use a Dolby Analog Reciever with my Sennheiser headphones.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911* /forum/post/16732152
> 
> 
> Anybody here remember Dolby FM ?



And how about FM simulcasting? This allowed you to listen in stereo while you turned down your TV audio and watched the live video. It didn't take a whole lot to get me excited back in those days...


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16734464
> 
> 
> And how about FM simulcasting? This allowed you to listen in stereo while you turned down your TV audio and watched the live video. It didn't take a whole lot to get me excited back in those days...




Smiles, As a result of FM simulcasting I had one of the kingpin systems of the day in 1983, lol. My local cable company simulcast HBO and MTV in stereo. I had a Sony Beta HiFi machine, flying erase and record heads. If you are familiar with those machines they were better than a reel to reel sound quality wise, and the video resolution was almost full broadcast quality. It also had a built-in cable tuner. One of it's key features was the ability to record alternative audio along with the video signal. I would split off the 75 ohm cable signal, run it into the 75 ohm FM anntenna input on my tuner, then run the tape out from my integrated amp into the audio in on the Beta machine, and set the audio record switch to alt audio 1. Voila, I built up a library of stereo movies and more importantly, a large library of live concerts from MTV. If you remember back then, they ran a new concert every Saturday nite at 11:00 PM. I also spent the extra dollars and bought a high end 25" video monitor (big screen nirvana for the time, lol, a few years later the 36" appeared). So everyone wanted to party at my house and jam all the live shows, as I had a nice audio set up including full range audiophile speakers. Man, have the times changed










John


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16734650
> 
> 
> Smiles, As a result of FM simulcasting I had one of the kingpin systems of the day in 1983, lol. My local cable company simulcast HBO and MTV in stereo. I had a Sony Beta HiFi machine, flying erase and record heads. If you are familiar with those machines they were better than a reel to reel sound quality wise, and the video resolution was almost full broadcast quality. It also had a built-in cable tuner. One of it's key features was the ability to record alternative audio along with the video signal. I would split off the 75 ohm cable signal, run it into the 75 ohm FM anntenna input on my tuner, then run the tape out from my integrated amp into the audio in on the Beta machine, and set the audio record switch to alt audio 1. Voila, I built up a library of stereo movies and more importantly, a large library of live concerts from MTV. If you remember back then, they ran a new concert every Saturday nite at 11:00 PM. I also spent the extra dollars and bought a high end 25" video monitor (big screen nirvana for the time, lol, a few years later the 36" appeared). So everyone wanted to party at my house and jam all the live shows, as I had a nice audio set up including full range audiophile speakers. Man, have the times changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



I did the same with my Panasonic Stereo VHS player/recorder.

Took a tap off of the cable box into my stereo reciever and input it into the aux stereo inputs of my Panny to record MTV (lots of tapes!), The Who's Last North American Concert, this one from Toronto ( one of the many Last concerts 8^) ) as well as other concerts by MTV and/or regular television broadcast. With my 21" Sony TV and pair of AR-93 and MARANTZ power Amp, my first house was THE place! Friends from the UK where over during the broadcast of "Live Aid" and intentionally missed their flight back to London!


Hey this was all hi-tech stuff way back in the day.


Now we complain about how bad the DOLBY HD/ DTS HD mixes are on Blu-Ray!










-t


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16736199
> 
> 
> I did the same with my Panasonic Stereo VHS player/recorder.
> 
> Took a tap off of the cable box into my stereo reciever and input it into the aux stereo inputs of my Panny to record MTV (lots of tapes!), The Who's Last North American Concert, this one from Toronto ( one of the many Last concerts 8^) ) as well as other concerts by MTV and/or regular television broadcast. With my 21" Sony TV and pair of AR-93 and MARANTZ power Amp, my first house was THE place! Friends from the UK where over during the broadcast of "Live Aid" and intentionally missed their flight back to London!
> 
> 
> Hey this was all hi-tech stuff way back in the day.
> 
> 
> Now we complain about how bad the DOLBY HD/ DTS HD mixes are on Blu-Ray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t




LOL, same here. I still have the entire Live Aid broadcast on beta. I was upset that a good many songs were left off the DVD.


John


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16736544
> 
> 
> LOL, same here. I still have the entire Live Aid broadcast on beta. I was upset that a good many songs were left off the DVD.



Yup!! I recorded it off MTV with a Stereo Mitsubishi VCR that weighed a ton and cost me $949 in 1984!!! I bought it on time from Tweeter Etc in Rhode Island.


I still have those tapes, and plan to transfer them to DVD on my JVX Pro S-VHS/DVD deck with TBC.


I agree the released DVD left off some good stuff. Man this thread side-jack takes me back!


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16737189
> 
> 
> It's always nice to remember where we were with this hobby 25 years ago., and how bland our 1984 "king of the hill systems" look by todays standards



True that! I still have my Yamaha Natural Sound stereo receiver from the late '70s - can't bring myself to get rid of it.


----------



## vision-master

Had a pair of these in the early 70's.


----------



## GilWave

Les Paul STILL has a pair of those in his home in New Jersey!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16739904
> 
> 
> Les Paul STILL has a pair of those in his home in New Jersey!



Great speakers for a very large room.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16737022
> 
> 
> Yup!! I recorded it off MTV with a Stereo Mitsubishi VCR that weighed a ton and cost me $949 in 1984!!! I bought it on time from Tweeter Etc in Rhode Island.
> 
> 
> I still have those tapes, and plan to transfer them to DVD on my JVX Pro S-VHS/DVD deck with TBC.
> 
> 
> I agree the released DVD left off some good stuff. Man this thread side-jack takes me back!



Ditto here too. Did the same for Live Aid too. Still have the tapes too! My 'personal favorite' though was one year in the mid 80's when the Grateful Dead had their New Years Eve show on USA (?) or some cable net and the audio was simulcast in Philly where I lived at the time on a local FM. Felt like I died and was in heaven watching the Dead live a 3 AM in the morning. The show was eventually released on DVD.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/16740628
> 
> 
> Ditto here too. Did the same for Live Aid too. Still have the tapes too! My 'personal favorite' though was one year in the mid 80's when the Grateful Dead had their New Years Eve show on USA (?) or some cable net and the audio was simulcast in Philly where I lived at the time on a local FM. Felt like I died and was in heaven watching the Dead live a 3 AM in the morning. The show was eventually released on DVD.



God, I remember that show...well, I think I do...
















Frank Zappa did a Halloween Show this way too! Though it was a midnight show on the East Coast...

Geez, now I have to pull out my VHS tapes...










-t


----------



## antennahead

One of the best rock concerts from that era, IMHO anyway  , was Sammy Hagar live, 1983, the Red Rocker Tour. Was shot live in St Louis and shown on that MTV Saturday night concert series. I just had a friend of mine dub that over to DVD for me from my old beta tape. This was Sammy in his prime, post Montrose and pre Van Halen, phenomenal show. I also have Sting from very early in his solo career, live in Japan, shown live on HBO twice, Saturday night then again Tuesday, never to be seen or released again. I wonder why some of this old stuff never makes it to DVD. Just like old albums, I think there is a market for older concerts, assuming the quality is decent. Once in a blue moon someone releases something, but it is rare.


John


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16741732
> 
> 
> One of the best rock concerts from that era, IMHO anyway  , was Sammy Hagar live, 1983, the Red Rocker Tour. Was shot live in St Louis and shown on that MTV Saturday night concert series. I just had a friend of mine dub that over to DVD for me from my old beta tape. This was Sammy in his prime, post Montrose and pre Van Halen, phenomenal show. I also have Sting from very early in his solo career, live in Japan, shown live on HBO twice, Saturday night then again Tuesday, never to be seen or released again. I wonder why some of this old stuff never makes it to DVD. Just like old albums, I think there is a market for older concerts, assuming the quality is decent. Once in a blue moon someone releases something, but it is rare.
> 
> 
> John



Marketing 101...Demand drives Supply..

I asked a representative of Warner Bros Records this very question sometime in the mid 90's and was told that there just isn't enough demand. Music Videos (includes concerts) are seen as a loss to record companies. There are the rare exceptions of course (Woodstock, Gimme Shelter and The Last Waltz) but most of those fail to generate the million unit sales that drive the business. They can hardly drive that number in CD sales these days.


Warner Bros distributes the Woodstock Movie. United Artists distributes The Last Waltz. Not sure who did Gimme Shelter.


My hope is the "baby-boomers" will start driving demand. The current release of Woodstock seems to be doing well according to some trade mags. Maybe the record companies will see this as a potential market to release other concert films.


Another sticking point is royalties to the Artists/Producers/Directors/Distributors etc etc...and with it Release rights. Very sticky situation trying to resolve that mess. Not for the faint of heart...


-t


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Its a good way for record companies to add value to a CD ... throw in a concert DVD!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/16636984
> 
> 
> 
> As to Nine Inch Nails, theirs was the first concert Blu-Ray I bought. While it is certainly decent, I think their previous lve release - And All That Could Have Been - blows away the new one in terms of AQ and attitude.



Finaly watched this the other night and I agree and disagree with you on this one










I agree about the attitude comment as this one was a bit more interesting in that respect compared to Beside You In Time, but disagree on the audio. The audio in And All That Could Have Been was very good overall besides one clear negative which was the low end which was relatively anemic........Beside You In Time To My Ears was at least the equal overall compared to AATCHB besides the low end which was clearly better in BYIT......no contest here IMO due to this one very important factor. I just did not hear AATCHB blowing away BYIT in any way, and infact was not as good for the one big reason I mentioned while everything else about the 2 from a audio perspective was very close IMO.


PQ was not even close of course with BYIT the clear winner










Thanks for the recommend though as I did enjoy the show even if it was not up to par from a tech level compared to BYIT (IMO).



Also watched the Jeff Beck show on BR and thought the AQ was excellent, PQ was average for a BR concert.


The show itself did not do much for me for whatever reason.......Jeff Beck in particular just did not do much for me as far as a guitarist......I can certainly appreciate his talent, but it simply did not speak to me. The music in general just seemed a bit conjested IMO. Oh well, still enjoyed it (the bass player was easy on the eyes







) and the bonus set was fun with some fantastic audio there as well.



Also watched disc 4 of the Phish shows I mentioned a few weeks back and am still just as impressed with that 2 show run!







Fee was kick ass!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16741732
> 
> 
> This was Sammy in his prime, post Montrose and pre Van Halen, phenomenal show.



I actually prefer him solo pre-1980. Saw him live in the later 70's.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16744437
> 
> 
> I actually prefer him solo pre-1980. Saw him live in the later 70's.



I did as well, and agree, however the 1983 show is the earliest, good, complete video I know of him that happens to still be a "young" Sammy










John


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16743282
> 
> 
> Also watched disc 4 of the Phish shows I mentioned a few weeks back and am still just as impressed with that 2 show run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fee was kick ass!



Fee was a Buddhist prodigy, long past the age of maturity...


Which discs have you watched so far?


4, 5, & 6 are now available through Netflix, but I've been trying to hold out until I can get disc 1. For a while it was only disc 7 available.


I might just have to watch them out of order.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16744863
> 
> 
> Fee was a Buddhist prodigy, long past the age of maturity...
> 
> 
> Which discs have you watched so far?
> 
> 
> 4, 5, & 6 are now available through Netflix, but I've been trying to hold out until I can get disc 1. For a while it was only disc 7 available.
> 
> 
> I might just have to watch them out of order.



Man it was great seeing Fee.....I have not listened to it in a long time and it was awesome











I have now watched 6,5,3, and 4 in that order







Wish I could have watched them in the correct order, but disc 1 and 2 are STILL on long wait







Oh well, someday










How long have they been on a wait for you? You might just want to watch them out of order.....all of them have been great










I also watched Phish in Vegas recently (a show I was at) and while it was good, it paled in comparison to these Clifford Ball discs IMO.


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16745305
> 
> 
> How long have they been on a wait for you? You might just want to watch them out of order.....all of them have been great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also watched Phish in Vegas recently (a show I was at) and while it was good, it paled in comparison to these Clifford Ball discs IMO.



I've had them in there for quite a while - probably at least 6+ months. 1 & 2 are still 'very long wait', while 6 & 7 are 'short wait'.


I just fired up the Vegas and Brooklyn shows a few weeks back before we went to see them at Great Woods (Tweeter/Comcast/whatever it's called now). They are playing lights out right now - that hiatus was definitely needed.


Rumor is they will be performing a 3 day festival 10/30-11/1 out in Cali. 10/31 show is usually a guarantee for an album cover (though it will be tough to beat the cover of Talking Head's Remain in Light - by far my favorite).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16745599
> 
> 
> I've had them in there for quite a while - probably at least 6+ months. 1 & 2 are still 'very long wait', while 6 & 7 are 'short wait'.
> 
> 
> I just fired up the Vegas and Brooklyn shows a few weeks back before we went to see them at Great Woods (Tweeter/Comcast/whatever it's called now). They are playing lights out right now - that hiatus was definitely needed.
> 
> 
> Rumor is they will be performing a 3 day festival 10/30-11/1 out in Cali. 10/31 show is usually a guarantee for an album cover (though it will be tough to beat the cover of Talking Head's Remain in Light - by far my favorite).




Thanks for the info....man I keep hearing that they are playing VERY well right now and wish I could see them







I live about 30 minutes from Red Rocks, but that is one tough ticket right now!







That is kick ass that you saw them at Great Woods










I did not even know they did the Talking Heads Remain in Light.....would love to hear that. I saw them cover the Velvet Underground whatever year that was and caught one other Halloween show, but kind of fell out of the whole scene after that.


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16749560
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info....man I keep hearing that they are playing VERY well right now and wish I could see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live about 30 minutes from Red Rocks, but that is one tough ticket right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is kick ass that you saw them at Great Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even know they did the Talking Heads Remain in Light.....would love to hear that. I saw them cover the Velvet Underground whatever year that was and caught one other Halloween show, but kind of fell out of the whole scene after that.



I would love to see them at Red Rocks. Couple friends have tickets to go out there for all the shows too. Would be really nice if they recorded some HD video there and put out a blu-ray disc!


10/31/96 is when they covered Remain in Light. It's a Live Phish release - volume 15 (can get it in stores or on Live Phish dot com). It's an unbelievable cover. Highly recommend it.


----------



## PooperScooper

I just watched the new Ted Nugent 6000 BD last night. I haven't really paid much attention to him over the years and I can't recall seeing him live or taped since I saw him 30 years or so ago in Atlanta. I must've bought the disc in a nostalgic moment.







However, I'm glad I did. The ole guy can still rock. Maybe not like he used to, but I thought he did a decent job. The PQ and AQ were excellent. Another EagleVision HD disc. These guys do an excellent job judging from the 3 BDs I have where they made the disc - Jeff Beck at Ronnie Scotts, Return to Forever at Montreaux and this disc.


larry


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/16751525
> 
> 
> I would love to see them at Red Rocks. Couple friends have tickets to go out there for all the shows too. Would be really nice if they recorded some HD video there and put out a blu-ray disc!
> 
> 
> 10/31/96 is when they covered Remain in Light. It's a Live Phish release - volume 15 (can get it in stores or on Live Phish dot com). It's an unbelievable cover. Highly recommend it.



96.....nice!







Thanks and I will definately check that out







A HD Phish release would be killer!


----------



## vision-master




----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16751863
> 
> 
> 96.....nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I will definately check that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HD Phish release would be killer!



First a question.....

What is the opinion on here regarding the SQ on the Phish DVDs?

Which releases are particularly outstanding?


And for those into these games...

Both Guitar Hero and Rock Band have DLC of Phish songs available now.

Great Fun!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/16761357
> 
> 
> First a question.....
> 
> What is the opinion on here regarding the SQ on the Phish DVDs?
> 
> Which releases are particularly outstanding?
> 
> *And for those into these games...
> 
> Both Guitar Hero and Rock Band have DLC of Phish songs available now.
> 
> Great Fun*!




That is cool! I have not picked up my GH guitar in months......can I DL these if I only have GH3?


As far as the DVD's SQ, I can really only compare Clifford Ball with the Vegas DVD since I have recently watched both of these and between these 2, Clifford Ball is definately more impressive as far as AQ IMO. I really cant go into specifics since it has been however many weeks since I watched Vegas, but as I remember, the Vegas show did not have the low end and overall instrument balance of these Clifford Ball shows. I have also watched the Brooklyn DVD, but it has been a while since I watched it so I cant really fairly do a comparison with these other 2. I remember liking it though. ballen420 or someone else on here might be able to offer some more opinions on these better than I can.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16761940
> 
> 
> That is cool! I have not picked up my GH guitar in months......can I DL these if I only have GH3?
> 
> 
> As far as the DVD's SQ, I can really only compare Clifford Ball with the Vegas DVD since I have recently watched both of these and between these 2, Clifford Ball is definately more impressive as far as AQ IMO. I really cant go into specifics since it has been however many weeks since I watched Vegas, but as I remember, the Vegas show did not have the low end and overall instrument balance of these Clifford Ball shows. I have also watched the Brooklyn DVD, but it has been a while since I watched it so I cant really fairly do a comparison with these other 2. I remember liking it though. ballen420 or someone else on here might be able to offer some more opinions on these better than I can.



Same boat here. I find the AQ on Clifford to be outstanding. I am still working my way through day 2. I haven't listened to Brooklyn or Vegas in a while either. I remember being impressed with Brooklyn and not so much Vegas. Truthfully it may have been as much the set as the AQ. I think all three are good enough AQ to be worth the $$. Sorry I can't be more helpful either, just too backlogged with new music at the moment.


BTW, anyone selling Red Rocks tickets at face?










Tried the raffle and all the other sources and the whole bunch of us got shut out. Love to see them but not for hundreds of dollars which I hear is the going rate on craigslist these days. FWIW, AQ at Red Rocks Live is pretty impressive.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/16763130
> 
> 
> Same boat here. I find the AQ on Clifford to be outstanding. I am still working my way through day 2. I haven't listened to Brooklyn or Vegas in a while either. I remember being impressed with Brooklyn and not so much Vegas. Truthfully it may have been as much the set as the AQ. I think all three are good enough AQ to be worth the $$. Sorry I can't be more helpful either, just too backlogged with new music at the moment.
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone selling Red Rocks tickets at face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the raffle and all the other sources and the whole bunch of us got shut out. Love to see them but not for hundreds of dollars which I hear is the going rate on craigslist these days. FWIW, AQ at Red Rocks Live is pretty impressive.




Man, if you hear of any reasonably priced tickets to the Red Rocks shows, shoot me a PM and I will do the same......I live down in Denver







Out of all the people I know who tried to get tickets, only one friend of mine got them and he only got 1 night.


----------



## shabre

Anyone watch Rob Thomas Soundstage Blu Ray concert?


If so, what is the AQ and PQ


Thanx,


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16763317
> 
> 
> Man, if you hear of any reasonably priced tickets to the Red Rocks shows, shoot me a PM and I will do the same......I live down in Denver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all the people I know who tried to get tickets, only one friend of mine got them and he only got 1 night.



The only people I know with tickets are my neighbors across and down the street. They have a group for all four shows. They also had an out of town source to remain nameless to get them, not through normal channels. They told me they would sell me whatever they can't use, but I am NOT holding my breath. I feel pretty sure they will use them all. Still......one can hope. I know of one other possible source but can't write about it here. Any way you cut it though, I still have no tickets and neither does my son (he is a student at CU and has tons of friends, none of them got tix either). Wish they would have done the Hannah Montana thing with paperless tickets. I would bet it would have been easy if half the country (most of whom have no intention of going) had not been buying tickets too.


Sorry for being off topic, but to wonder back, I have Clifford Ball day 2 set 2 on in the background while I am typing, what a great show and great AQ. Runaway Jim just finished.










For jam band fans I also HIGHLY recommend the Soundstage show from Umphrey's McGee. Got it a while back and love the show. Wrote about it earlier in the thread. I am a HUGE UM fan. Now if only Jerry G would come back from the 'Dead' for a few 'Encore' shows life would be great.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/16767780
> 
> 
> The only people I know with tickets are my neighbors across and down the street. They have a group for all four shows. They also had an out of town source to remain nameless to get them, not through normal channels. They told me they would sell me whatever they can't use, but I am NOT holding my breath. I feel pretty sure they will use them all. Still......one can hope. I know of one other possible source but can't write about it here. Any way you cut it though, I still have no tickets and neither does my son (he is a student at CU and has tons of friends, none of them got tix either). Wish they would have done the Hannah Montana thing with paperless tickets. I would bet it would have been easy if half the country (most of whom have no intention of going) had not been buying tickets too.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being off topic, but to wonder back, I have Clifford Ball day 2 set 2 on in the background while I am typing, what a great show and great AQ. Runaway Jim just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For jam band fans I also HIGHLY recommend the Soundstage show from Umphrey's McGee. Got it a while back and love the show. Wrote about it earlier in the thread. I am a HUGE UM fan. Now if only Jerry G would come back from the 'Dead' for a few 'Encore' shows life would be great.



Day 2 set 2 is def my favorite out of the 4 sets I have watched......what a killer set!


Thanks for the UM show reccomend....just put this on top of the que







.


Ditto on Jerry G........my favorite musician/guitarist......was listening to that AMAZING Here Comes Sunshine of Dicks Picks 1 today and surprised it still plays considering I have about worn it into the ground over the years.......came across this cool little nugget today







.......

http://www.dozin.com/jers/guitars.html# 


His "Tiger" guitar is insane!


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16767886
> 
> 
> Day 2 set 2 is def my favorite out of the 4 sets I have watched......what a killer set!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the UM show reccomend....just put this on top of the que
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Ditto on Jerry G........my favorite musician/guitarist......was listening to that AMAZING Here Comes Sunshine of Dicks Picks 1 today and surprised it still plays considering I have about worn it into the ground over the years.......came across this cool little nugget today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> http://www.dozin.com/jers/guitars.html#
> 
> 
> His "Tiger" guitar is insane!



Thanks for the link...

Set two is indeed great, can't tell how they can keep playing with the trapeze gal in front of them. I would have lost my place for sure....


----------



## vision-master

Here's a *Epic* performance - filmed in 1997.


4:3 format - VQ good for it's time

AQ - excellent with DTS

2 hr 6 min concert


The visuals in this concert are over the top. The stage video screen was 150+ ft long and 50+ feet high.


U2 never sounded so good.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16795063
> 
> 
> Here's a *Epic* performance - filmed in 1997.
> 
> 
> 4:3 format - VQ good for it's time
> 
> AQ - excellent with DTS
> 
> 2 hr 6 min concert
> 
> 
> The visuals in this concert are over the top. The stage video screen was 150+ ft long and 50+ feet high.
> 
> 
> U2 never sounded so good.




They sounded better at the Paradise Rock Club in Boston in the late 70's.

It holds a place in history as the first venue that U2 ever performed in the USA. Only about 100 folks in the audience. Myself and GF included....Met the Band and shook hands with them all. Listened to them in a conversation with the DJ from WBCN, who was instrumental in getting them to the US.

The "B" side to one of their early 45's has a recording from that night. Can't remember which one...


Live from Slane Castle sounds better to me in the DVD medium.


-t


----------



## vision-master

I like Vertigo better than Slane. I think it has better A & VQ. But! I like all of U2's stuff.


----------



## JBaumgart

Question for you blu-ray fans: what are some of the top disks out there in terms of AQ that are mixed real well and show off the benefits of one of the BD lossless formats? I have quite a few regular DVD concerts and am looking to add a few more in blu-ray (just added a new player to my system).


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16799070
> 
> 
> Question for you blu-ray fans: what are some of the top disks out there in terms of AQ that are mixed real well and show off the benefits of one of the BD lossless formats? I have quite a few regular DVD concerts and am looking to add a few more in blu-ray (just added a new player to my system).



Pat Metheny's "The Way Up Live" is superb, probably the best live concert recording I've ever heard. I'm not really into jazz, but it's probably the most played BD that' I've got.


The Police "Certifiable" and Jeff Beck "Live At Ronnie Scott's" are also very well done.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16799070
> 
> 
> Question for you blu-ray fans: what are some of the top disks out there in terms of AQ that are mixed real well and show off the benefits of one of the BD lossless formats? I have quite a few regular DVD concerts and am looking to add a few more in blu-ray (just added a new player to my system).



My favorites for audio are The Police, JM, NIN, Dave and Tim, Chicago with Earth wind and Fire, Live from Abbey Road, David Gilmour, Cure Trilogy and Jewel. I am probably spacing a few, but those come to mind.


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16799070
> 
> 
> Question for you blu-ray fans: what are some of the top disks out there in terms of AQ that are mixed real well and show off the benefits of one of the BD lossless formats? I have quite a few regular DVD concerts and am looking to add a few more in blu-ray (just added a new player to my system).




I know this isn't exactly what you were asking but I love the Foo Fighters blu-ray for showing off PQ. Because of the size of the venue, the magnitude of the concert, this is my #1 show off the system blu-ray (I have a samsung 46" 1080p LCD). Some folks say the AQ wasn't that great but it sounds very good to me (perhaps too bass shy?? well turn the sub up a notch, haha).


For AQ I'd also echo the recommendation for Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds in New York City. It's very simple, just 2 guys on acoustic guitars, but very well done. I don't own the Police Certifiable but that is a blu-ray that consistently gets very high AQ ratings. I just got a best buy gift certificate and I'm probably going to buy that one next.


I have probably 8-10 concert blu-rays and about 30 concert DVD's. In general I don't see a huge improvement in AQ between blu-ray and a well done DTS track on a DVD. I have what I'd consider a "mid-fi" HT system with Onkyo 605+Polk towers & emotiva surrounds, BicH100 sub, in 5.1. I've gone out the past year or two and listened to quite a few different people's setup, gone to a few "speaker shootouts", listened to lots of speakers in the $3k per pair range and honestly, I don't hear much of a difference between those and what I have either. What I've found though is that everyone has their own level of "golden ears" - I've done A-B tests with speakers and heard very-very little difference and had a guy next to me saying that one was great and one was "cheap-boxy". So you may pick out more differences, and appreciate the subtleties of blu-ray more than me. Sorry for the long rant


----------



## jakedean

Radiohead Live in Manchester. It's awesome.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16795063
> 
> 
> Here's a *Epic* performance - filmed in 1997.
> 
> 
> 4:3 format - VQ good for it's time
> 
> AQ - excellent with DTS
> 
> 2 hr 6 min concert
> 
> 
> The visuals in this concert are over the top. The stage video screen was 150+ ft long and 50+ feet high.
> 
> 
> U2 never sounded so good.



I have this dvd and while I like the performance and the sound, I think the director uses too many shots from the big screen on stage. Also it's so big that it gets distracting just being in the background during the shots of the stage. The DVD of the Paris show that they included in The Joshua Tree Box Set is a very good document of that time period.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/16801285
> 
> 
> What I've found though is that everyone has their own level of "golden ears" - I've done A-B tests with speakers and heard very-very little difference and had a guy next to me saying that one was great and one was "cheap-boxy". So you may pick out more differences, and appreciate the subtleties of blu-ray more than me. Sorry for the long rant



What you are saying makes a lot of sense, this is an incredibly subjective hobby, but if you're honest with yourself (the easiest guy there is to fool btw) you should find the differences between equipment isn't as big as some would like to believe or "sell".


One thing that is consistent though, is that recording quality and mixes do vary greatly. So I'm not surprised when I hear a DVD in DTS sound better than a BD in DTS HD MA. The fact of the matter is if the attention isn't paid at the source and mixing of the recording it's not going to suddenly manifest itself in your gear.


The lossless, jitterless format that is bitstreamed DTS HD MA & TrueHD _should_ be an improved medium providing the work was done at the source. I'd have to say the BD's I mentioned above trump anything I've heard before for live concert recordings.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/16801436
> 
> 
> I have this dvd and while I like the performance and the sound, I think the director uses too many shots from the big screen on stage. Also it's so big that it gets distracting just being in the background during the shots of the stage. The DVD of the Paris show that they included in The Joshua Tree Box Set is a very good document of that time period.




The big'ness of this venue is what makes it so good.


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16802008
> 
> 
> What you are saying makes a lot of sense, this is an incredibly subjective hobby, but if you're honest with yourself (the easiest guy there is to fool btw) you should find the differences between equipment isn't as big as some would like to believe or "sell".
> 
> 
> One thing that is consistent though, is that recording quality and mixes do vary greatly. So I'm not surprised when I hear a DVD in DTS sound better than a BD in DTS HD MA. The fact of the matter is if the attention isn't paid at the source and mixing of the recording it's not going to suddenly manifest itself in your gear.
> 
> 
> The lossless, jitterless format that is bitstreamed DTS HD MA & TrueHD _should_ be an improved medium providing the work was done at the source. I'd have to say the BD's I mentioned above trump anything I've heard before for live concert recordings.



I agree.

I hope I didn't come across as saying I don't see any improvement in Blu-ray over DVD. I buy blu-ray whenever I can


----------



## vision-master

This better be good!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/16802008
> 
> 
> What you are saying makes a lot of sense, this is an incredibly subjective hobby, but if you're honest with yourself (the easiest guy there is to fool btw) you should find the differences between equipment isn't as big as some would like to believe or "sell".
> 
> 
> One thing that is consistent though, is that recording quality and mixes do vary greatly. So I'm not surprised when I hear a DVD in DTS sound better than a BD in DTS HD MA. The fact of the matter is if the attention isn't paid at the source and mixing of the recording it's not going to suddenly manifest itself in your gear.
> 
> 
> The lossless, jitterless format that is bitstreamed DTS HD MA & TrueHD _should_ be an improved medium providing the work was done at the source. I'd have to say the BD's I mentioned above trump anything I've heard before for live concert recordings.



That's what a few of us have been saying for a while now...that just because you are playing a medium that has great potential, it doesn't mean that the potential is being utilized to it's best!


Some folks have been coming across with the silly notion that just because they are watching/listening to a concert in Blu-Ray that they have the best possible reproduction of the concert. "It has to be the best if it's on BD..."seems to be the rallying cry.


Just ain't so.


-t


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16816847
> 
> 
> This better be good!



It is if you're looking for a good tour documentary.

If you've ever watched a music documentary that included some live snippets and said "I wish they had included the whole song", then you should be happy as well.

If you are looking for a great concert DVD, you may be disappointed (or maybe not).


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16818980
> 
> 
> That's what a few of us have been saying for a while now...that just because you are playing a medium that has great potential, it doesn't mean that the potential is being utilized to it's best!
> 
> 
> Some folks have been coming across with the silly notion that just because they are watching/listening to a concert in Blu-Ray that they have the best possible reproduction of the concert. "It has to be the best if it's on BD..."seems to be the rallying cry.
> 
> 
> Just ain't so.
> 
> 
> -t



Sure and that has been in play since humans learned to record anything with any medium.


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16761940
> 
> 
> That is cool! I have not picked up my GH guitar in months......can I DL these if I only have GH3?
> 
> 
> As far as the DVD's SQ, I can really only compare Clifford Ball with the Vegas DVD since I have recently watched both of these and between these 2, Clifford Ball is definately more impressive as far as AQ IMO. I really cant go into specifics since it has been however many weeks since I watched Vegas, but as I remember, the Vegas show did not have the low end and overall instrument balance of these Clifford Ball shows. I have also watched the Brooklyn DVD, but it has been a while since I watched it so I cant really fairly do a comparison with these other 2. I remember liking it though. ballen420 or someone else on here might be able to offer some more opinions on these better than I can.



Wow. I missed all this Phish talk over the 4th weekend! Just catching up now.


As far as AQ, I think the Brooklyn show is very good. But, I wasn't a huge fan of how they were playing back in '03. I still have yet to watch Clifford Ball or Walnut Creek (eventually going to suck it up and buy CB).


I'd recommend checking out 'It'. It focuses on the entire scene, and not just the music. Very entertaining - and if I remember correctly, it was broadcast in HD on PBS, so I'm crossing my fingers for an eventual blu-ray release of this one.


As for GH Phish tracks, I'd be curious which one(s) they have. I have GH and Rock Band, which just released Wilson a couple weeks ago.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/16822813
> 
> 
> It is if you're looking for a good tour documentary.
> 
> If you've ever watched a music documentary that included some live snippets and said "I wish they had included the whole song", then you should be happy as well.
> 
> If you are looking for a great concert DVD, you may be disappointed (or maybe not).





Doesn't it have over 100 minutes of performances? Like the 2cd disk on SD?



> Quote:
> As a very special bonus for the fans, Maiden have included a second disc of the entire set from the 2008 segment of this tour with the DVD. Sixteen songs from sixteen different cities in eleven countries around the world, for the first time ever encompassing such varied places and cultures in one concert.



I sure hope the full songs are included.


----------



## punman

I'd like to know what the best music (concert) DVD packaging is that you have seen or have in your possession. I am not talking about the picture or audio quality of the disc. Only things like the type of box, extra booklets, and so forth.

We are not talking about commentaries or interviews, only the physical elements.

I have only 10 concert DVDs so don't have much to go on, but the nicest I have so far is the Special Edition The Kids Are Alright by THE WHO. It is a two disc set with a solid cardboard box and a 32 page booklet documenting each song.

What do the rest of you have?


----------



## localnet

I still like the old Talking Heads DVD, Stop Making Sense. The beginning is pretty cool in my book when David Byrne walks out on the stage with the boom box.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/16824959
> 
> 
> I still like the old Talking Heads DVD, Stop Making Sense. The beginning is pretty cool in my book when David Byrne walks out on the stage with the boom box.



Yeah, I really enjoyed that one, and still take it for a spin from time to time.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/16824959
> 
> 
> I still like the old Talking Heads DVD, Stop Making Sense. The beginning is pretty cool in my book when David Byrne walks out on the stage with the boom box.




One of the absolute best AND its on its way to BR in October!


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16827068
> 
> 
> One of the absolute best AND its on its way to BR in October!



Very nice!


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/16822813
> 
> 
> It is if you're looking for a good tour documentary.
> 
> If you've ever watched a music documentary that included some live snippets and said "I wish they had included the whole song", then you should be happy as well.
> 
> If you are looking for a great concert DVD, you may be disappointed (or maybe not).



I have this on Blu Ray and they put together a full concert with one song from each different venue from the tour. The tour documentary is really good, and the put together concert footage is too. It's like finally being able to watch the Live After Death tour with great audio and video...If you are a Maiden fan you will not be disappointed.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/16827952
> 
> 
> I have this on Blu Ray and they put together a full concert with one song from each different venue from the tour. The tour documentary is really good, and the put together concert footage is too. It's like finally being able to watch the Live After Death tour with great audio and video...If you are a Maiden fan you will not be disappointed.



Thanx, not a Maiden fan, just looking for some more good material. Watched a youtube clip and thought, this might be a keeper, so I ordered it on BR.


I kinda like some of the metal groups.


----------



## ThomC

For those who liked this series.....

David Bowie: VH1 Storytellers' Released on CD/DVD


----------



## shabre

Just got done watching RW In The Flesh Live using audio optioin 2 ch. uncompressed audio and had the Onk 705 swtiched to PLII music... all 7 speakers were alive and kickin'


Made me want to re live my tenage years and roll one up ;D


Awesome, awesome show boys and girls


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/16836791
> 
> 
> Just got done watching RW In The Flesh Live using audio optioin 2 ch. uncompressed audio and had the Onk 705 swtiched to PLII music... all 7 speakers were alive and kickin'
> 
> 
> Made me want to re live my tenage years and roll one up ;D
> 
> 
> Awesome, awesome show boys and girls



I hope you were able to roll-another-one.










FYI: One of the best concert DVD ever!


----------



## Malcolm_B

Agree 100%


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/16837303
> 
> 
> Agree 100%



I have shown a bunch of concert DVD's to my brother. After showing him 'In The Flesh' he said, do you have anymore like this?


I said, maybe a couple, that's it. it don't get any better than this.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

*Roger is God.* I wish he would tour again, or at least release a Blu-Ray of the "Performs DSOTM" tour, which would make an amazing DVD. He hinted one was in the works on a Radio interview I heard live.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16837151
> 
> 
> I hope you were able to roll-another-one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: One of the best concert DVD ever!




Now could be the time for the rollin' thing! I am putting in The Wall Live In Berlin at this time


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/16837738
> 
> 
> Now could be the time for the rollin' thing! I am putting in The Wall Live In Berlin at this time



Damn! I gotta behave tonight.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16837385
> 
> *Roger is God.* I wish he would tour again, or at least release a Blu-Ray of the "Performs DSOTM" tour, which would make an amazing DVD. He hinted one was in the works on a Radio interview I heard live.



Dark Side of the Moon live is a great bootleg, shot in 2006. I have a copy.










Let's hope: 16:9, DTS Blu-ray.............


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16837917
> 
> 
> Dark Side of the Moon live is a great bootleg, shot in 2006. I have a copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope: 16:9, DTS Blu-ray.............



I also have this copy, amazing quality for a bootleg IMO


----------



## vision-master

Ok, I got around to watching most of Iron Maiden 666 last night.


It's over 200 min long.


Add this title to your collection.


The Doc and Concert is excellent.

Iron Maiden rules Metal.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16824131
> 
> 
> Doesn't it have over 100 minutes of performances? Like the 2cd disk on SD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope the full songs are included.



Sorry - I worded my post poorly.

What I should have said was that the 2nd disk has the full performances, but they don't have the look/feel of a typical concert DVD.

Pro: Great performance of a great setlist in 16:9 format

Cons: A bit of a grainy look, and too many quick cuts.


----------



## dragonbud0

Dusty Springfield - can anyone recommend which is better, the Live at BBC (4x3) or Royal Albert Hall (4x3) in terms of PQ and audio? Thanks.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonbud0* /forum/post/16851667
> 
> 
> Dusty Springfield - can anyone recommend which is better, the Live at BBC (4x3) or Royal Albert Hall (4x3) in terms of PQ and audio? Thanks.



I don't think anyone here has even seen these. Dusty Springfield?


----------



## dragonbud0

She is one of the few Brits who sings country.


----------



## dragonbud0

She is one of the few Brits who could sing country.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonbud0* /forum/post/16859703
> 
> 
> She is one of the few Brits who could sing country.



I don't think you will find anything here on Country music.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

"An Evening With the Dixie Chicks" remains one of the most amazing concert DVDs in my collection. The AQ and VQ is outstanding. Listen to the resolution on those beautiful instruments:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqkZxwedFg8 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDN3_5Kiva0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymlI2Ks_gYw 


Also, the venue is beautiful, the band is spectacular, the audience of well-dressed country fans, and all the songs are outstanding...


----------



## vision-master

David Allan Coe - Live at Billy Bob's Texas


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16856366
> 
> 
> Dusty Springfield?



She was on the soundtrack LP Casino Royale - made famous by Harry Pearson of the Absolute Sound as the best recording ever. It was impossible to find a used stereo version of the disk. And if you did, it would go for many $100's.


Ed


----------



## rnrgagne

On the country side of things, Mark Knopfler & Emmylou Harris "All The Roadrunning" is one my faves.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16861870
> 
> 
> David Allan Coe - Live at Billy Bob's Texas



Yep thats a good one.


BTW... Rockpalast-30 Years of Southern Rock.


I've been watching this for a couple of weeks, some good stuff here. You get a vintage Betts and a present day Betts. The older version is Standard 1.33:1 and the new concert is Widescreen 1.78:1. The audio is only Dolby Digital Stereo which sounds great. Not a big deal for me to listen in stereo or use your AVR to do simulated surround.











Rockpalast 1978 the song set:

1.Rockpalast Caption

2.Run Gypsy Run

3.You Can Have Her/Leavin' Me Again

4.You Can Have Her

5.Back on the Road

6.In Memory of Elisabeth Reed

7.Good Time Feelin'

8.Dealin' With The Devil

9.Jessica

10.High Falls (includes Drum Solo)

11.Ramblim Man



Rockpalast Concert 2008: The song set is as follows:

1.Statesboro Blues

2.Nothing You Can Do

3.Blue Sky

4.Get Away

5.One Way Out

6.Jessica

7.Havin' A Good Time

8.In Memory of Elisabeth Reed

9.No One to Run With

10.Ramblin' Man


----------



## vision-master

Thanx, sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Toe

Watched Woodstock disc 1 last night..... and well.......its still Woodstock. Looks and sounds better than ever, but for me this just does not hold up for repeated viewings since it is basically a history lesson........the Hendrix footage blows away everything else on the disc from a music perspective IMHO and the other performances range from poor to good. Have disc 2 coming today from Netflix and that is what I really wanted to see.



Netflix also graced me with another Phish Clifford ball disc (disc 2) and that one floored me!







Performance was jaw dropping as was the AQ........this might have beat out disc 5 for me, but both disc 2 and 5 are absolutely stunning as far as AQ (all the discs are great for AQ IMO) and performance IMHO.......these guys are mind blowing when they are on like they are in these 2 sets. They are musical scientists/geniuses as far as I am concerned from a playing perspective (lyrics take a big backseat in a lot of their music IMO......these are no Robert Hunter lyrics!







fun and entertaining, but very much a lack of impact/depth IMO). Would love to be able to buy just these 2 discs/sets which obviously I cant do. Will pick up this set at some point when I find it used for a good price (IF I find it used I should say).


----------



## rnrgagne

I completely echo your thoughts on Woodstock. Very interesting history piece though and I'm glad it's in my collection but it won't get much play in my system.


----------



## vision-master

I was 16 in 1969.

Woodstock is Sacred.  


It's a religious experience for me.


We went from this.










to this.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16888101
> 
> 
> I was 16 in 1969.
> 
> Woodstock is Sacred.
> 
> 
> It's a religious experience for me.
> 
> 
> We went from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.




I can understand how this _could_ be more exciting for someone in your shoes.


----------



## htomei22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16888174
> 
> 
> I can understand how this _could_ be more exciting for someone in your shoes.



An interesting observation from someone with the moniker 'Toe'...


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16888101
> 
> 
> I was 16 in 1969.
> 
> Woodstock is Sacred.
> 
> 
> It's a religious experience for me.
> 
> 
> We went from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.





I was 15 in 1969, 16 when the movie came out. As a young guitarist playing in a high school rock band, it was a religious experience for me as well. After seeing Santana and The Who (Pete Townsend), I had to have a burgandy/cherry Gibson SG, and bought one the summer of 1970. Remember, we didn't have concert DVDs, even video tapes back then. Besides live concerts, this was a rare opportunity to see our heros doing their thing in all their glory. The second disc of previously unreleased performances is a great addition to the original movie.


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/16888790
> 
> 
> Remember, we didn't have concert DVDs, even video tapes back then.



Aye but we had live double albums, Westwood 1, and the King Biscuit Flower Hour!


I miss the $8-$17 dollar concert ticket prices too.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16888959
> 
> 
> Aye but we had live double albums, Westwood 1, and the King Biscuit Flower Hour!
> 
> 
> I miss the $8-$17 dollar concert ticket prices too.



Yes indeed, listened to many a King Biscuit Flower Hour, but as a budding young guitarist, the ability to see what the "hands of the Masters" were doing was invaluable. These young guys learning to play today don't know how good they've got it










John


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htomei22* /forum/post/16888716
> 
> 
> An interesting observation from someone with the moniker 'Toe'...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16888959
> 
> 
> Aye but we had live double albums, Westwood 1, and the King Biscuit Flower Hour!
> 
> 
> I miss the $8-$17 dollar concert ticket prices too.



Don't forget those black lights, neat posters, color organs and incense. *cough, cough*


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16888959
> 
> 
> Aye but we had live double albums, Westwood 1, and the King Biscuit Flower Hour!
> 
> 
> I miss the $8-$17 dollar concert ticket prices too.



Highway robbery!!!










I have my $4.75 concert stubs for the Beatles @ Suffolk Downs, my $4.50 stubs for The Doors and seperately, Jimi Hendrix. Both turned out to be their last concert tours. The Doors in May, Jimi in August. The Who at various prices thru the years...Zeppelin for $3.50 - $16.00. Traffic for $6.50. ELP various prices from $5.50 - $17.50. 3 out of 4 Beatle solo tours. Pink Floyd at $11.50 and $45.00. The Clash at $16.50. U2, free tickets from radio station.

Bob Dylan with the Band for $8.00 And my Woodstock tickets.

Springsteen thru the years from $7.50 (first show in Cambridge Harvard Sq Theater) - $100. Bruce hasn't taken advantage of ticket gouging like some of his contemporaries..I'm thinking the Stones and McCartney and U2. I just can't bring myself to spend more than $100 for a concert ticket.

Lots of others...been trying to figure out how to display them.


And all of the early concerts, you had to go to the ticket office and buy them. None of this setting up your computers and jumping on line. For George Harrison, we camped out in the Boston Garden at 4AM to be one of the first in line. Harry Sinden, the then General Manager of the Boston Bruins asked us what we were doing there at that hour, he was walking in around 6AM, we told him and he just shook his head and walked away. Not sure he knew who George Harrison was.










-t


----------



## vision-master

The Moody Blues are comming to town. I bet good seats will be at least $250 each.


----------



## rnrgagne

My HT is at the point where it sounds better than any venue I've been at, and $20-$30 for a concert DVD/BD that I can watch as many time as I like is tough to beat.

I'm not saying my concert going days are over, but it's close, there's probably only a handful of artist I'd go see in a large venue and I'd be more likely to go to a small venue event.

I was 11 when Woodstock happened and wasn't too interested - I was too much of a Beatles fan and they weren't there....

I do have to say that the movie did capture the "religious experience" of it though.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16889812
> 
> 
> The Moody Blues are comming to town. I bet good seats will be at least $250 each.



For the Moodys?? No way...


$60 is the top price for their concert in Boston. Unless you want the VIP Package with meeting the band and a buffet and drink or two. Then it's $300.

Friend of mine has a daughter who works these VIP packages. You see the band for a minute or two...no pics with the band...food is like college cafeteria food and the drinks are watered down. You do get a Tour Programme and a keychain though...










Ridiculous waste of money no matter who the band is.


Moody's put on a good show of their hits. Though they are now only 3 out of the original band. Saw them last year and had a good time. Won't be in the area this year, for this show.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/16891875
> 
> 
> For the Moodys?? No way...
> 
> 
> $60 is the top price for their concert in Boston. Unless you want the VIP Package with meeting the band and a buffet and drink or two. Then it's $300.
> 
> Friend of mine has a daughter who works these VIP packages. You see the band for a minute or two...no pics with the band...food is like college cafeteria food and the drinks are watered down. You do get a Tour Programme and a keychain though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous waste of money no matter who the band is.
> 
> 
> Moody's put on a good show of their hits. Though they are now only 3 out of the original band. Saw them last year and had a good time. Won't be in the area this year, for this show.
> 
> 
> -t



That's good to hear. I'll pay $60 for a good concert. But with Ray gone, they just ain't the same.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16889812
> 
> 
> The Moody Blues are comming to town. I bet good seats will be at least $250 each.




I won tickets for this show thru our classic rock radio station










Although, I would not pay to see them, I much more enjoy the concert dvd's and Blu discs'


I also heard they will have the full orchestra on tour with them!


----------



## vision-master

92.5


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16894104
> 
> 
> 92.5



You are correct 8-D


----------



## teknoguy

This has nothing to do with Concert videos but I thought some might find interest...I collect R&R memorabilia though some of the items are bit out of my price range. Check out the registration for John Lennon's Rolls-Royce.

http://www.gottahaverockandroll.com 


-t


----------



## vision-master

Dicky Betts - The real Allman Brothers Band!


















The Roger Waters of Pink Floyd.










A great 2.0 mix.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I wonder if 400,000 views and 5000 posts is a big number in the world of forum threads?


----------



## vision-master

No, I'm at 7771 on another forum.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16927250
> 
> 
> I wonder if 400,000 views and 5000 posts is a big number in the world of forum threads?



Dunno, but it does clearly show there's a market for that medium, and hopefully titles will increase.


----------



## vision-master

I enjoyed Dicky Betts - Rockpalast so much, I ordered this one. Hope it's a keeper.










Over 2 hours of concert. I like that!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16933637
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Dicky Betts - Rockpalast so much, I ordered this one. Hope it's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 2 hours of concert. I like that!



That Dicky Betts - Rockpalast DVD is my new favorite concert DVD. I would rather have a good 2.0 mix then some a bad 5.1 mix anyday. Many concert 5.1 mixes suck and I end up using the 2.0 mix and let my Onkyo do a 5.1 audio processing.


----------



## Artslinger

I just ordered this and am looking foward to watcing this DVD set.











2 DVD Disc Set

Dolby, PAL, Surround Sound 5.1

Stereo 2.0

16:9

210 Min. total (Concert 145 min., Extras 65 min.)

Language english


Musicians


Ken Hensley:


Harmony vocals, Hammond B3 organ, synthesizers, electric, slide and acoustic guitars, dobro


Jorn Lande - Vocals

Rafa Raposo - Lead Guitar

John Lawton - LeadVocals

Eve Gallagher - Lead Vocals

Dani Saiz - Additional Guitars

Antonio Molto - Alto Sax

Glenn Hughes - Lead Vocals

The Alicante Symphony - Strings

John Smithson - Bass Guitar

Tommy Lopez - Drums

Juan Carlos Garcia - Drums

Antonio Fidel - Bass

Ovidio Lopez - principle guitars

and some more ...


DVD 1

1. Just The Beginning

2. Were On Our Way

3. Blood On The Highway

4. Youve Got It

5. It Wont Last

6. Think Twice

7. There Comes A Time

8. Okay (This House Is Down)

9. What You Gonna Do

10. Postscript

11. I Did It All

12. The Last Dance


DVD 2

1. Out Of My Control

2. Brown Eyed Boy

3. Circle Of Hands

4. The Wizard

5. Free Me

6. July Morning

7. Rain

8. Stealin

9. Easy Living

10. Lady In Black

11. Gypsy


A couple of YouTube vids from this performance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikJs6d-SPaA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVHyioT8PTw


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16934726
> 
> 
> That Dicky Betts - Rockpalast DVD is my new favorite concert DVD. I would rather have a good 2.0 mix then some a bad 5.1 mix anyday. Many concert 5.1 mixes suck and I end up using the 2.0 mix and let my Onkyo do a 5.1 audio processing.



Yup, that 2.0 mix is awesome on this title.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpjnevada* /forum/post/16948911
> 
> 
> ELO ZOOM.....every song is a hit......very well produced and great DTS 5.1 sound!
> 
> 
> Jeff Lynne...what a great guy, great artist!



Never heard of them?


----------



## Stevetd

Electric Light Orchestra.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Electric Light Orchestra, polished intricate pop, you've heard them before, probably just dont recognise the name.


Here is a song from zoom, look at the nerdy audience









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiCjyNo75mg 


I'm not a fan of this performance, it creeps me out a little, but its technically pretty great.


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpjnevada* /forum/post/16948911
> 
> 
> ELO ZOOM.....every song is a hit......very well produced and great DTS 5.1 sound!
> 
> 
> Jeff Lynne...what a great guy, great artist!




This is probably 1 of my top 3 concert dvd's that I pull out and watch the most


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16949784
> 
> 
> Electric Light Orchestra, polished intricate pop, you've heard them before, probably just dont recognise the name.
> 
> 
> Here is a song from zoom, look at the nerdy audience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiCjyNo75mg
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of this performance, it creeps me out a little, but its technically pretty great.



Could never understand why he wore those shades all the time! Makes him look weird. Even with the Wilburys he wore them.

I have tickets for his last tour. Many years old now...2001. The Tour was canceled before I got to see them play. Got a full refund and have the tickets too.


They had great tours in the mid to late 70's when I saw them.


I thought the DVD could have looked better, myself.

-t


----------



## Artslinger












I watched the Ken Hensley: Blood on the Highway DVD last night.


I give it a big thumbs up. If you like hard rock with a bit of that melodic Uriah Heep sound this will be worth getting. For some of you that may not know Ken Hensley is a keyboardist and founding member of the band Uriah Heep.


The first part on the DVD is off of Ken Hensley’s newest album "Blood on the Highway" the second part is mostly older stuff with the majority being classic Uriah Heep songs. There are some great performances on this DVD with standouts Jorn Lande on Vocals and Rafa Raposo on Lead Guitar, and of course the songwriter himself Ken Hensley.


The concert was filmed in a medium sized theater, so you get an inmate look at the band without that echo you may get at the bigger coliseums, or that dead sound you can get from some outdoor concerts. The video is widescreen with a nice sharp picture and good color balance. The editing features some nice pans/zooms with few crowd shots and little of the quick cuts the ruin many concert videos.


The 5.1 mix is very good with good definition between instruments and clear vocals. IMO this size music hall makes for some of the best Concert mixes.


The first disk is interviews and other extras and the second disk is the full concert presented in two parts, it is also available in Blu-ray.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16949784
> 
> 
> Electric Light Orchestra, polished intricate pop, you've heard them before, probably just dont recognise the name.
> 
> 
> Here is a song from zoom, look at the nerdy audience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiCjyNo75mg
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of this performance, it creeps me out a little, but its technically pretty great.



Oh them, elevator music.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/16953320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the Ken Hensley: Blood on the Highway DVD last night.
> 
> 
> I give it a big thumbs up, if you like hard rock with a bit of that melodic Uriah Heep sound. For some of you that may not know Ken Hensley is a keyboardist and founding member of the band Uriah Heep.
> 
> 
> The first part on the DVD is off of Ken Hensley's newest album "Blood on the Highway" the second part is mostly older stuff with the majority being classic Uriah Heep songs. There are some great performances on this DVD with standouts Jorn Lande on Vocals and Afa Raposo on Lead Guitar, and of course the songwriter himself Ken Hensley.
> 
> 
> The concert was filmed in a medium sized theater, so you get an inmate look at the band without that echo you may get at the bigger coliseums, or that dead sound you can get from some outdoor concerts. The video is widescreen with a nice sharp picture and good color balance. The editing features some nice pans/zooms with few crowd shots and little of the quick cuts the ruin many concert videos.
> 
> 
> The 5.1 mix is very good with good definition between instruments and clear vocals. IMO this size music hall makes for some of the best Concert mixes.
> 
> 
> The first disk is interviews and other extras and the second disk is the full concert presented in two parts, it is also available in Blu-ray.



Thanx for the review.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16953329
> 
> 
> thanx for the review.



+1


----------



## 5o9

ELO zoom was worth a rental. There are so few concert dvds that I have not seen, always seeking overlooked material...


----------



## Rammitinski

Elevator music?







Where do you come up with that?


Their early records were basically Progressive Rock, and their later ones were Pop Rock (that even bordered on Disco at some points).


----------



## Rammitinski


























This has to be one of the absolute funniest things I have ever read - I'm surprised I had never even heard about it before:

_*"In the 1980's, Ted Nugent attempted to buy the Muzak corporation to destroy it, but he was rebuffed and the corporation added soothing versions of his songs to their playlists."*_


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16958582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the absolute funniest things I have ever read - I'm surprised I had never even heard about it before:
> 
> _*"In the 1980's, Ted Nugent attempted to buy the Muzak corporation to destroy it, but he was rebuffed and the corporation added soothing versions of his songs to their playlists."*_



"Soothing versions...?"










-t


Didn't Muzak just file Chap 11 ?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16958567
> 
> 
> Elevator music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you come up with that?
> 
> 
> Their early records were basically Progressive Rock, and their later ones were Pop Rock (that even bordered on Disco at some points).





+1


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/16959627
> 
> 
> +1



Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16958567
> 
> 
> Elevator music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you come up with that?



Ram, you've been around here long enough to know this is a a typical V-M response. If if something isn't "his bag" he feels obligated to reply with a derogatory comment.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/16960074
> 
> 
> Ram, you've been around here long enough to know this is a a typical V-M response. If if something isn't "his bag" he feels obligated to reply with a derogatory comment.



So, elevator music is bad? I just said it sounds like elevator music. Then I clarified that it's just 'not my cup of tea'. Are you trying to start trouble here?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16958567
> 
> 
> Their early records were basically Progressive Rock, and their later ones were Pop Rock (that even bordered on Disco at some points).



Speaking about prog and pop










I'm thinking about the Styx - One With Everything (blu-ray)


Looks like a five stars on performance, audio and video quality, but just a few reviews on the web, then I would appreciate any comments from you guys!


Thanks a lot in advance!


****, just saw that mentioned in the post 4596, sorry!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16960018
> 
> 
> Not my cup of tea.




Its not my cup of tea either as I dont care for the band, but this is certainly not elevator music


----------



## vision-master

If you want a 2 1/2 hour jam, get this. No fancy effects, just great southern R&R music. 16:9 and DTS. 2.0 sounded best for me. Lot's of great guitar work.










FYI: this ain't no elevator music!


The Allman Brothers lives!


----------



## Rammitinski

Hmmmm. I wonder if there's ever been a Muzak version of "Sweet Melissa"?


----------



## vision-master

P'boly.........


----------



## Toe

*Stanley Jordan Trio The Paris Concert Bluray*......has anyone here seen this? If so, how is it? Dont know how I missed this release but it just shot to the top of my que.......I saw Stanley Jordan 1 time in 93 or 94 and out of all the countless concerts I have seen in my life, I still rank that show in the top 5 that I have EVER seen.....this guy is a genius and needs to be seen.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/16969009
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. I wonder if there's ever been a Muzak version of "Sweet Melissa"?



Was eating breakfast with my very young children in a Denny's maybe 18-20 years ago and remember hearing Tull's Bungle in the Jungle in Muzak format.


Very sobering.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/16970735
> 
> 
> Was eating breakfast with my very young children in a Denny's maybe 18-20 years ago and remember hearing Tull's Bungle in the Jungle in Muzak format.
> 
> 
> Very sobering.




The jungle is full of nasties ......










John


----------



## vision-master

 Run through the jungle


----------



## Toe

Update *Stanley Jordan Trio The Paris Concert*


Just got done with this and here is a cut and paste of my thoughts that I wrote in the other thread in the BR section........





Anyway just got done watching this and SJ is just as amazing as I remember him being from the show I saw years ago. Very unique guitar player and just flat out amazing. This one is well worth checking out as there is nothing quite like watching SJ play. His bass player is also insanely good on this disc! This to me is true art.......Dont want to say much more except get ahold of this when you can.


There is no extras though besides a 12 minute SJ interview unfortunately.


PQ is average I would say for a BR show.


AQ is VERY good (5.1 DTS-MA is what I chose, but there is also a PCM 5.1 and stereo mix as well which I think was also PCM) except there is an unusually high tape type hiss sound that is obvious during quiet moments.....not a big deal, but it is there. Also the crowd between songs is cranked up pretty high it seems, but again minor complaint. The guitar, piano, bass and drums are all mixed very well I thought and there seems to be a lot of air around the instruments with good clarity. The tones coming out of his guitar sound incredible.


----------



## Toe

*UB40 Home Grown*


I watched this UB40 show last night and the lossy DTS track on this show is better than most the BR concerts I have listened to overall which just goes to show recording/mix is MUCH more important than lossy/lossless. Thick, potent powerful clean and tight low end, but not overdone IMO considering the music (check out track 13 I think?? WOW) great mids, clean clear never harsh highs, nice full mix......awesome sounding recording/mix on this one and yeah the subs get worked good for a concert!


I was not familiar with UB40 at all (besides the few tunes I remember from the 80s) but for any fans out there who have not seen this it is a no brainer. For others, I would suggest a rent atleast if you enjoy well recorded/mixed music and or you are feeling adventurous. Music is kinda pop-reggae if I had to categorize it.........I was not real big on the band honestly, but it was plenty entertaining enough for a rent and the AQ kept me glued to the HT!


----------



## vision-master

I'm looking forward to this.








BLUE CHEER "Second Time Around" live


----------



## vision-master

Duane Allman dies, Dicky Betts leaves the band, has a son and names him Duane Betts.


----------



## cctvtech

You'd be surprised what's on Muzak now - mostly original songs by the original artists. They've been trying to shake the "elevator music" image.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17012779
> 
> 
> Duane Allman dies, Dicky Betts leaves the band, has a son and names him Duane Betts.


----------



## mhneal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/16470643
> 
> 
> Bought it too, but have only made it through the first disc so far. So much music so little time. I agree lousy video, but good sound and great music and performance. Really happy with this purchase. It will provide many evenings of great music.
> 
> 
> Also in the jam band genre, just got the Soundstage DVD of Umphreys McGee. Love the show, good video, really nice sound mix. The audience kills me though. I think Soundstage must pass out Vallium before the show to keep the crowd from getting too loud during the show. I have never seen a UM crowd that quiet. Oh well, the band had fun.



GREAT posts and recommendations. John, Do yourself a favor and find time to explore the depths of Phish. As an older fan, I've been riveted by their creativity, virtuosity and totally unique quirky lyricism.


UM is also excellent and I hope they generate more support and HQ concert footage. Again: smart, virtuosic, enigmatic and eclectic talent.


Also: Phish "IT" - one of their best


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17005519
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE CHEER "Second Time Around" live



Blue Cheer reminds me of Jimi Hendrix with a little David Allan Coe thrown in, some of the best guitar playing ever!


Nothing compairs...........


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17005519
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE CHEER "Second Time Around" live



I have this coming from Netflix, if its good I'll buy a copy.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17025707
> 
> 
> I have this coming from Netflix, if its good I'll buy a copy.



It's out-of-this-world good.










I think they have found the 'source'!


----------



## mattg3

Saw Blue cheer when i was a kid during first tour.All about being the loudest group to ever play live.They were a god awful noise machine.Truly horrible but that was 40 years ago.


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhneal* /forum/post/17016604
> 
> 
> GREAT posts and recommendations. John, Do yourself a favor and find time to explore the depths of Phish. As an older fan, I've been riveted by their creativity, virtuosity and totally unique quirky lyricism.
> 
> 
> UM is also excellent and I hope they generate more support and HQ concert footage. Again: smart, virtuosic, enigmatic and eclectic talent.
> 
> 
> Also: Phish "IT" - one of their best



I finally got around to watching 'Walnut Creek' last night and thought it was an excellent sounding disc - one of their best, if not their best. It's soley concert footage, unlike 'It' which is also part documentary.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/17026039
> 
> 
> Saw Blue cheer when i was a kid during first tour.All about being the loudest group to ever play live.They were a god awful noise machine.Truly horrible but that was 40 years ago.



I think they set a record at one time for being the loudest band even louder then Deep Purple who held the record for awhile. They pretty much evented Acid Rock which became Heavy Metal even before Sabbath or DP.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/17026039
> 
> 
> Saw Blue cheer when i was a kid during first tour.All about being the loudest group to ever play live.They were a god awful noise machine.Truly horrible but that was 40 years ago.



Probably around the time I first saw them too.

They sucked. Nothing but Screeching VOLUME !!!!!

Their first album "Vincebus eruptum" wasn't bad. Prompted me to go see them. Waste of $3.50.










And before anyone says anything...$2.00 bought a 6-pack of beer and pack of smokes back then and you got change back!







And I didn't get carded.










-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17027339
> 
> 
> I think they set a record at one time for being the loudest band even louder then Deep Purple who held the record for awhile. They pretty much evented Acid Rock which became Heavy Metal even before Sabbath or DP.



I guess Hendrix was like this too. I know someone who seen him in Southern Kali back in the 60's. He said yer ears hurt a block away.










Dickie Peterson and Duck McDonald have played togather since the 60's. Paul Whaley joined em in the early 80's. These guy's can teach the youngens some licks, that's for sure. Highy reccomended if you like Acid Rock!


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17029321
> 
> 
> I guess Hendrix was like this too. I know someone who seen him in Southern Kali back in the 60's. He said yer ears hurt a block away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickie Peterson and Duck McDonald have played togather since the 60's. Paul Whaley joined em in the early 80's. These guy's can teach the youngens some licks, that's for sure. Highy reccomended if you like Acid Rock!



Saw Hendrix a couple of times...last time was 3 months prior to his death.

He played loud but it was clean. Even when he set the guitar on fire. Literally!


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17031421
> 
> 
> Saw Hendrix a couple of times...last time was 3 months prior to his death.
> 
> He played loud but it was clean. Even when he set the guitar on fire. Literally!
> 
> 
> -t



Down in Monterey?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/17026047
> 
> 
> I finally got around to watching 'Walnut Creek' last night and thought it was an excellent sounding disc - one of their best, if not their best. It's soley concert footage, unlike 'It' which is also part documentary.




Did not know about this one, but will give it a shot thanks.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17031937
> 
> 
> Down in Monterey?



Both times in Boston..just missed him in London.


Last Boston show was June 27 of 1970. He died September of 1970


-t


----------



## Artslinger











*Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame LIVE*


Time Life presents the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame Live, a 9 DVD collection featuring rare, one-of-a-kind performances from the induction ceremonies of the Rock Hall Of Fame, shot during the last 24 years.


Ship on 2009-9-11


PERFORMANCES BY:


AC/DC, Aerosmith, The Allman Brothers, The Band, Jeff Beck, Bee Gees, Chuck Berry, Blondie, Bon Jovi, Ruth Brown, Jackson Browne, Lindsey Buckingham, Eric Burdon, Jerry Butler, Solomon Burke, The Byrds, Johnny Cash, Chubby Checker, Eric Clapton, Elvis Costello, Cream, Crosby, Stills & Nash, Sheryl Crow, Bo Diddley, The Doors, Melissa Etheridge, Flea, Fleetwood Mac, John Fogerty, The Four Tops, Aretha Franklin, Al Green, Green Day, Dave Grohl, Buddy Guy, Emmylou Harris, Dhani Harrison, Taylor Hawkins, Isaac Hayes, Don Henley, John Lee Hooker, Bruce Hornsby, The Isley Brothers, Etta James, Mick Jagger, Jefferson Airplane, Billy Joel, Kid Rock, B.B. King, Ben E. King, The Kinks, Jonny Lang, Jerry Lee Lewis, Little Richard, Jeff Lynne, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Mamas & The Papas, Martha & the Vandellas, Dave Mason, Paul McCartney, Metallica, Stevie Nicks, The O'Jays, Roy Orbison, Jimmy Page, Parliament-Funkadelic, Joe Perry, Tom Petty, Wilson Pickett, The Pretenders, Prince, Queen, Bonnie Raitt, The Rascals, R.E.M., Lou Reed, The Righteous Brothers, Robbie Robertson, The Ronettes, Axl Rose, Santana, Percy Sledge, Soul Asylum, Bruce Springsteen, The Staple Singers, Patti Smith, Booker T. & the MG's, James Taylor, Traffic, Tina Turner, U2, The Who, Ann & Nancy Wilson, Steve Winwood, Ron Wood, ZZ Top

http://www.foundrywire.com/2009/08/t..._the_25th.html 

http://www.timelife.com/webapp/wcs/s...oductId=126501 


*There is also a smaller release though no details yet, November release date.*

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=7991220


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17037955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame LIVE*
> 
> 
> Time Life presents the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame Live, a 9 DVD collection featuring rare, one-of-a-kind performances from the induction ceremonies of the Rock Hall Of Fame, shot during the last 24 years.
> 
> 
> Ship on 2009-9-11
> 
> 
> PERFORMANCES BY:
> 
> 
> AC/DC, Aerosmith, The Allman Brothers, The Band, Jeff Beck, Bee Gees, Chuck Berry, Blondie, Bon Jovi, Ruth Brown, Jackson Browne, Lindsey Buckingham, Eric Burdon, Jerry Butler, Solomon Burke, The Byrds, Johnny Cash, Chubby Checker, Eric Clapton, Elvis Costello, Cream, Crosby, Stills & Nash, Sheryl Crow, Bo Diddley, The Doors, Melissa Etheridge, Flea, Fleetwood Mac, John Fogerty, The Four Tops, Aretha Franklin, Al Green, Green Day, Dave Grohl, Buddy Guy, Emmylou Harris, Dhani Harrison, Taylor Hawkins, Isaac Hayes, Don Henley, John Lee Hooker, Bruce Hornsby, The Isley Brothers, Etta James, Mick Jagger, Jefferson Airplane, Billy Joel, Kid Rock, B.B. King, Ben E. King, The Kinks, Jonny Lang, Jerry Lee Lewis, Little Richard, Jeff Lynne, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Mamas & The Papas, Martha & the Vandellas, Dave Mason, Paul McCartney, Metallica, Stevie Nicks, The O'Jays, Roy Orbison, Jimmy Page, Parliament-Funkadelic, Joe Perry, Tom Petty, Wilson Pickett, The Pretenders, Prince, Queen, Bonnie Raitt, The Rascals, R.E.M., Lou Reed, The Righteous Brothers, Robbie Robertson, The Ronettes, Axl Rose, Santana, Percy Sledge, Soul Asylum, Bruce Springsteen, The Staple Singers, Patti Smith, Booker T. & the MG's, James Taylor, Traffic, Tina Turner, U2, The Who, Ann & Nancy Wilson, Steve Winwood, Ron Wood, ZZ Top
> 
> http://www.foundrywire.com/2009/08/t..._the_25th.html
> 
> http://www.timelife.com/webapp/wcs/s...oductId=126501
> 
> 
> *There is also a smaller release though no details yet, November release date.*
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=7991220



Hopefully they will release this on Blu Ray as well


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17038152
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will release this on Blu Ray as well



That would be very cool.



> Quote:
> On October 20, the ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME LIVE 9-DVD set will be available for purchase exclusively online for $119.96 via the DVD website www.RockHallDVDs.com or www.TimeLife.com .



This title sounds like a Gold Mine. Great find Artslinger!


Is is in 4:3 format and stereo only?


You can get the 14 DVD set too. The 5 additional DVD's (The History of Rock 'n' Roll) I think were released on VHS as I already have them.

http://www.timelife.com/webapp/wcs/s...oductId=127011


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17038212
> 
> 
> That would be very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This title sounds like a Gold Mine. Great find Artslinger!
> 
> 
> Is is in 4:3 format and stereo only?
> 
> 
> You can get the 14 DVD set too. The 5 additional DVD's (The History of Rock 'n' Roll) I think were released on VHS as I already have them.
> 
> http://www.timelife.com/webapp/wcs/s...oductId=127011




Hard to say if it will be in widescreen or 4:3, I would guess Widescreen with maybe the older stuff formated to fit widescreen. The audio they recorded even the early stuff should be good enough to offer 5.1.


----------



## rnrgagne

Does anyone have experience with the quality of Time Life's AQ & PQ. I just always got the sense they're a K-Tel type of outfit piggy backing on the credibility of the "Time Magazine" brand.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/17038698
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the quality of Time Life's AQ & PQ. I just always got the sense they're a K-Tel type of outfit piggy backing on the credibility of the "Time Magazine" brand.



You would hope considering this is from "THE" Rock and Roll Hall of Fame the quality would be good. I'm pretty sure they are just the distributers for the box set, and this was produced by another company. There will be other releases through most sellers online and brick and mortar.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17039175
> 
> 
> You would hope considering this is from "THE" Rock and Roll Hall of Fame the quality would be good. I'm pretty sure they are just the distributers for the box set, and this was produced by another company. There will be other releases through most sellers online and brick and mortar.



The Dickey Betts Rock and Roll Hall of Fame DVD is fine quality.


----------



## ROSSO Z

ELO Zoom is also one of my top 5 DVD concerts.


The babes alone make it worth watching.


And that closing song is really well done.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/17039583
> 
> 
> ELO Zoom is also one of my top 5 DVD concerts.
> 
> 
> The babes alone make it worth watching.
> 
> 
> And that closing song is really well done.



I was talking about the R&R hall ofr fame.


----------



## grubadub

so which is better from the eagles, hell freezes over or farewell?


and is hell freezes over in 16:9?


thanks


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hell Freezes Over is 16:9 if i remember correctly.


Hell Freezes Over is a more intimate show with a slightly more natural, acoustic sound to it. Its a very high quality recording, it was performed in a sound studio.



Farewell is a longer, more electric show, more support players, and even has a horn section at times, etc. It has more bass and sounds just as good as Hell Freezes over, some say better. To me Farwell sounds a bit "enhanced" in the sound department, perhaps they bump up certain frequencies, etc .


Both are very good: If you want bang for your buck go for Farewell, but if you just want to see the Eagles with few support players, sitting on a stage, go for Hell Freezes Over.


The Eagles perform songs perfectly, but do not move around much, some say they Loiter on stage


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The problem with Hall Of Fame induction ceremony performances is the band normally has to use a cut back equipment set, sometimes someone elses, they dont have much warm-up time, are often missing band membrs, and only play a couple songs.


I would rent one first before putting down real money.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17042992
> 
> 
> The problem with Hall Of Fame induction ceremony performances is the band normally has to use a cut back equipment set, sometimes someone elses, they dont have much warm-up time, are often missing band membrs, and only play a couple songs.
> 
> 
> I would rent one first before putting down real money.



If they will be available to rent. Time Life is the distributor, so I am not sure what the rental availability, if any will be


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17042992
> 
> 
> The problem with Hall Of Fame induction ceremony performances is the band normally has to use a cut back equipment set, sometimes someone elses, they dont have much warm-up time, are often missing band membrs, and only play a couple songs.
> 
> 
> I would rent one first before putting down real money.



Kinda like soundcheck recordings?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubadub* /forum/post/17041901
> 
> 
> so which is better from the eagles, hell freezes over or farewell?
> 
> 
> and is hell freezes over in 16:9?
> 
> 
> thanks




OK.....I am going to reveal what a audio whore I actually am







..........Even though I *despise* the Eagles (something me and "The Dude" have in common







), I had to give Hell Freezes Over a rent due to all the talk on how good the recording/mix was. Well the recording/mix was good enough that I made it through the whole show







Seriously though HFO sounds awesome and if you like the Eagles definitely check it out. Cant comment on Farewell.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17042992
> 
> 
> The problem with Hall Of Fame induction ceremony performances is the band normally has to use a cut back equipment set, sometimes someone elses, they dont have much warm-up time, are often missing band membrs, and only play a couple songs.
> 
> 
> I would rent one first before putting down real money.




Great points. Buying this is a definate gamble and hope they are available for rent.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/16450824
> 
> 
> I watched and listened to a few songs last night from the 'Return to Forever: Returns - Live at Montreaux' BD and I was in heaven. Excellent video and audio. If you're a fan of this incarnation of RTF (Corea, DiMeola, Clarke, and White) you have to get the disc.
> 
> 
> larry




Watched this last night and it was fantastic! Incredible performance/music, good PQ and GREAT AQ. Incredible musicians.


----------



## vision-master











Now don't get me wrong, 666 is a wonderful DVD, but this one is a dud.


This DVD is hideous. First off the main show was filmed in 35mm. What these producers didn't tell us is, they just copied the film from a VHS master tape. The video quality is bootlegish. 35mm film should transfer into wonderful 16:9 1080p quality. Now I know why I sold my audio gear in the early 80's and left the scene for 25 years. The 80's were the dark ages of R&R music. Those costumes are repulsive and the music was lost, just a shadow of what it was in the 60's and early 70's.....


We had this metal music and disco. What a sad era in music it was. Get yourself some Blue Cheer.


Get this on CD and listen to the music if you must. Forget the rest.


----------



## DLMN8R

so which is better from the eagles, hell freezes over or farewell?


If you are a fan of Joe Walsh go with Farewell. Has some of his solo stuff well done.

Like has already been said it is also more "electric" where Freezes is more like "Eagles Unplugged"

I have both and rarely watch freezes anymore. It was one of my favorites before I picked up the Farewell Tour but YMMV. I personally prefer the stage presence and sound of the more lively performance.


----------



## shabre

Just picked up Neil Diamond Hot August Night recorded at MSG in 2008.


Excellent AQ and PQ, also very happy with the length of the performance ( 2:30 mins )


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17061680
> 
> 
> Just picked up Neil Diamond Hot August Night recorded at MSG in 2008.
> 
> 
> Excellent AQ and PQ, also very happy with the length of the performance ( 2:30 mins )



Is that the disc available only at Wal-Mart?


-t


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17062319
> 
> 
> Is that the disc available only at Wal-Mart?
> 
> 
> -t




Yes, and very, very limited quanities







(which does not make senese if they are exclusive)


This morning the lady had only 2 copies to put on the shelf, and I got one of them


----------



## rnrgagne

Just watched Leonard Cohen "Live In London". Very impressed, and a bit embarrassed I haven't picked up more material from this Canadian artist. It's very well recorded and musically interesting. His baritone voice is a real nice change of pace and his lyrics are thought provoking. I'd heard him before, some of his songs are fairly popular (many have been covered by other artists) but I didn't get past his voice to hear the "whole" songs, seeing him live brings it all into context.

Worth a spin guys, well maybe not for you metal heads - unless you've got an alter-ego...


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17062475
> 
> 
> Yes, and very, very limited quanities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which does not make senese if they are exclusive)
> 
> 
> This morning the lady had only 2 copies to put on the shelf, and I got one of them



I couldnt find it at my store either, so I just ordered it online from Wal Mart. The part of it that they showed on the tv special was so good, I cant wait to see the whole concert.


----------



## vision-master

Anyone own this title?










1. Third World - 96 Degrees In the Shade

2. Culture - International Herb

3. Toots & Maytals - 54-46 Was My Number

4. Michael Franti & Spearhead - We Don't Stop

5. Damian "Jr Gong" Marley - Mr. Marley

6. Machel Montano - Pretty Girls /Music Farm

7. Oliver Mtukudzi - Hear Me Lord

8. Israel Vibration - Vultures

9. David Lindley & El Rayo-X - Quarter Of A Man

10. Baby Cham - High Rollers

11. Anthony B - Raid the Barn

12. Israel Vibration - Same Song

13. Beres Hammond - She Loves Me Now / Step Aside

14. Judy Mowatt & Marcia Griffiths - Redemption Song

15. Anthony B - Good Life

16. Ben Harper & the Innocent Criminals - With My Own Two Hands

17. Stephen & Damian "JR Gong" Marley - It Was Written

Bonus:

Julian Marley - Exodus


Video Formats:

• 1.85:1 Anamorphic

Audio Formats:

• Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround (English)

• Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo (English)

• Subtitles: None

Running Time: 200 Minutes

Release Year: 2004


http://reggaeontheriver.com/










This is out of print, found a new copy for $18.


----------



## vision-master

OK, never mind.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17106949
> 
> 
> Anyone own this title?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Third World - 96 Degrees In the Shade
> 
> 2. Culture - International Herb
> 
> 3. Toots & Maytals - 54-46 Was My Number
> 
> 4. Michael Franti & Spearhead - We Don't Stop
> 
> 5. Damian "Jr Gong" Marley - Mr. Marley
> 
> 6. Machel Montano - Pretty Girls /Music Farm
> 
> 7. Oliver Mtukudzi - Hear Me Lord
> 
> 8. Israel Vibration - Vultures
> 
> 9. David Lindley & El Rayo-X - Quarter Of A Man
> 
> 10. Baby Cham - High Rollers
> 
> 11. Anthony B - Raid the Barn
> 
> 12. Israel Vibration - Same Song
> 
> 13. Beres Hammond - She Loves Me Now / Step Aside
> 
> 14. Judy Mowatt & Marcia Griffiths - Redemption Song
> 
> 15. Anthony B - Good Life
> 
> 16. Ben Harper & the Innocent Criminals - With My Own Two Hands
> 
> 17. Stephen & Damian "JR Gong" Marley - It Was Written
> 
> Bonus:
> 
> Julian Marley - Exodus
> 
> 
> Video Formats:
> 
> • 1.85:1 Anamorphic
> 
> Audio Formats:
> 
> • Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround (English)
> 
> • Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo (English)
> 
> • Subtitles: None
> 
> Running Time: 200 Minutes
> 
> Release Year: 2004
> 
> 
> http://reggaeontheriver.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is out of print, found a new copy for $18.



This title is a gem. The Woodstock of Reggae. Three day's of peace, love and music. The AQ/ VQ is outstanding. Why this is out of print, tells us of the times. The message is clear, clear from the roots of Bob Marley's message. Jah!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa9p9bCAJi0


----------



## vision-master

Just got this one in the mail, hope it's a keeper.


----------



## vision-master

I think the show is over and it's time to leave the theater. Last one out is a rotton egg.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17167515
> 
> 
> Just got this one in the mail, hope it's a keeper.





Best Dead DVD overall IMO.....LOVE This show.....Jerry doing a 180 (or 360) spin during Women Are Smarter......priceless







Jerrys backup vocals on Masterpiece!







The Morning Dew is a show stoper......this whole show is very solid and the boys are in fine form......infact the only flaw is during Ship Of Fools with Jer singing the last verse 2 times........everyone is having a good time and it comes out in the music. US Blues even kicks ass! Good audio mix as well.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17169536
> 
> 
> Best Dead DVD overall IMO.....LOVE This show.....



+1


I just watched this show last night and since it is still in the Oppo I think I might watch it again tonight










It is seldom I listen to much past 1978 anymore but this show is special. Decent recording too. Plus Phil is mixed in pretty well so you can actually hear him for a change, unlike so many of the board mixes. If you are GD fan, this is must have.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/17169844
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I just watched this show last night and since it is still in the Oppo I think I might watch it again tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is seldom I listen to much past 1978 anymore but this show is special. Decent recording too. Plus Phil is mixed in pretty well so you can actually hear him for a change, unlike so many of the board mixes. If you are GD fan, this is must have.




How about that Shoreline Garcia Band show from 90?







That Lucky Old Sun on that one just floors me every time.....that show and this 89 4th of July show are both just fantastic IMO.


----------



## vision-master

Great, I can't wait to spin this disk. It's 3 hours long too!


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17169919
> 
> 
> How about that Shoreline Garcia Band show from 90?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Lucky Old Sun on that one just floors me every time.....that show and this 89 4th of July show are both just fantastic IMO.



I rented this a few months ago and enjoyed it quite a bit. At that time I added it to my Amazon wish list but haven't got around to actually ordering it yet.


----------



## matthewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/16861617
> 
> 
> "An Evening With the Dixie Chicks" remains one of the most amazing concert DVDs in my collection. The AQ and VQ is outstanding. Listen to the resolution on those beautiful instruments:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqkZxwedFg8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDN3_5Kiva0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymlI2Ks_gYw
> 
> 
> Also, the venue is beautiful, the band is spectacular, the audience of well-dressed country fans, and all the songs are outstanding...



While I agree the concert is great, I pulled it out on the weekend, and was left disappointed. It's not as I remember. The video footage switches between full widescreen to a narrower picture which became quite off putting (like the dark night switches between the film v imax footage), and the sound quality is average compared to the new blu-ray concerts I have. I hope they re-release this on Blu with an improved audio track and a constant film ratio


----------



## kezug

What Blu-ray is out there that features a concert or series of songs that feature different artists? I am trying to locate a Blu-ray that contains a mix of artists/songs, rather than only featuring one artist. I am hoping for something along the lines of Bruce Springsteen or Coldplay or Kings of Leon or U2 or Neil Young or Tom Petty to give you an idea.


I know this is a tall order to fill, but I cant seem to find anything like this.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17186293
> 
> 
> What Blu-ray is out there that features a concert or series of songs that feature different artists? I am trying to locate a Blu-ray that contains a mix of artists/songs, rather than only featuring one artist. I am hoping for something along the lines of Bruce Springsteen or Coldplay or Kings of Leon or U2 or Neil Young or Tom Petty to give you an idea.
> 
> 
> I know this is a tall order to fill, but I cant seem to find anything like this.



The Strat Pack featuring David Gilmour, Paul Rodgers, Joe Walsh, just to name a few.


Recorded in DTS HD MA audio


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17186293
> 
> 
> What Blu-ray is out there that features a concert or series of songs that feature different artists? I am trying to locate a Blu-ray that contains a mix of artists/songs, rather than only featuring one artist. I am hoping for something along the lines of Bruce Springsteen or Coldplay or Kings of Leon or U2 or Neil Young or Tom Petty to give you an idea.
> 
> 
> I know this is a tall order to fill, but I cant seem to find anything like this.




















_Guest appearances from Crosby & Nash, Robert Wyatt as well as David Bowie on "Comfortably Numb" and the Syd Barrett 1967 cut "Arnold Layne"._


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17186586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Guest appearances from Crosby & Nash, Robert Wyatt as well as David Bowie on "Comfortably Numb" and the Syd Barrett 1967 cut "Arnold Layne"._



And, if I may, what a fine performance Mr. Bowie gave to "Arnold Layne"


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17186494
> 
> 
> The Strat Pack featuring David Gilmour, Paul Rodgers, Joe Walsh, just to name a few.
> 
> 
> Recorded in DTS HD MA audio



I've eye-balled that one, is worth a buy?


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/17187200
> 
> 
> I've eye-balled that one, is worth a buy?



Absolutely... I play it once a week for background music while I play with my child... starting him off at an early age to get the gist of good guitar playing (so one day he can play and let me retire early







)


Seriously, here is a link with screen shots and review:

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies...35&show=review


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17186658
> 
> 
> And, if I may, what a fine performance Mr. Bowie gave to "Arnold Layne"



But just butchered Comfortably Numb.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17190206
> 
> 
> But just butchered Comfortably Numb.
> 
> 
> Ed





But if you were 'Comfortably Numb' you wouldn't care.


----------



## jjeff

I hope it's OK to post a question about a _problem_ with a concert DVD in this thread but here goes.

Does anyone else have the 1999 Shania Twain Live DVD?(not to be confused with the '03 Live from Chicago DVD). If you do what to you think of the video quality? I just bought this DVD new and IMO the video quality is atrocious









It looks like a 3d picture without the glasses. It says it's from a Direct TV broadcast(in the titles) and my disc is a original bought at Walmart.

The cover of the DVD is Shania with her awful dreadlocks curly hairdo of the time.

It seems to be a good DVD but it's hard to watch on a 46" HDTV









BTW a AVS search for Shania Twain Live brought me back nothing relating to this DVD.


----------



## yankeeman

I have Shania Twain The Specials, which are two concerts on one dvd, the first from downtown Miami with Elton John, and the second from Dallas in the Cowboys Stadium, and both look really good on my 61" tv.


Havent seen the Live one that you are asking about, but if you like Shania, The Specials has all her good stuff on it, it looks and sounds great.


----------



## jjeff

Yes I've got _The Specials_ too and I have no problem with it's PQ, it's just this Live DVD that has some really weird video. I could try and exchange it but if I knew they were all that way I'd just keep it. $10 for a DL DVD was a good deal I just wish it looked better.

My favorite Shania DVD is The Platinum Collection, it's not a concert but rather a collection of some great music videos.

If all Live DVDs look this way I'm kind of shocked Direct TV or Mercury/Universal would have had such a poor quality master


----------



## yankeeman

I've got the collection of Shania videos too. I really love her in concert though, the great sexy moves, those high leg kicks, she looks so great in both of the concerts in The Specials, its one of my favorite music dvd's.


Again, wish i could help you with the other dvd, but i just dont know.


----------



## vision-master

Solo country-pop crossover artist?


Personally, I think today's Country music is bloody awful........


----------



## Rammitinski

_Everything_ popular is pretty lame these days (no matter what Kanye West says).


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17209642
> 
> _Everything_ popular is pretty lame these days (no matter what Kanye West says).



+1


-t


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17209642
> 
> _Everything_ popular is pretty lame these days...



I always cringe when I hear myself say that. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17209581
> 
> 
> Solo country-pop crossover artist?
> 
> 
> Personally, I think today's Country music is bloody awful........



Ya but Shania's a lot easier to look at than Willie Nelson


----------



## Max AD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17209642
> 
> _Everything_ popular is pretty lame these days (no matter what Kanye West says).



Rather poignant quote for post #5000 to this thread.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17209642
> 
> _Everything_ popular is pretty lame these days (no matter what Kanye West says).




-1


I consider bands such as Widespread Panic and Phish "popular" and I certainly dont consider either of those bands lame, but I do think a lot of mainstream trendy type music is lame to some degree and shallow from a musical sense.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17211754
> 
> 
> ...but I do think a lot of mainstream trendy type music is lame to some degree and shallow from a musical sense.



Sorry if I didn't specify it well enough for you, but I thought it was pretty obvious to most here that's the level of mass commercial popular music we were talking about, after the mentioning of Twain and West, and the inferences to Beyonce and Swift.


----------



## vision-master

Michael Jackson dies and the World mourns.


Billy Powell and Richard Wright die and no-one even knows who they are.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Widespread Panic ain't Pop










I actually like a couple of the new Britney songs, "Toy Soldiers" sounds pretty awesome on a good car system:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvVALTb8c9E 



3Oh3! is also a good little pop band, lol funny at least!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41zD5qqG80Y 


Pop is doing just fine, IMHO.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17212215
> 
> 
> Sorry if I didn't specify it well enough for you, but I thought it was pretty obvious to most here that's the level of mass commercial popular music we were talking about, after the mentioning of Twain and West, and the inferences to Beyonce and Swift.




You should have been a bit more specific since "popular" music includes many (IMO) great bands such as the 2 I mentioned. Maybe pop or trendy would have been a better way to describe it in which case I agree in general if we are talking about Jonas Brothers, Britney Spears, etc.......


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17213428
> 
> 
> You should have been a bit more specific since "popular" music includes many (IMO) great bands such as the 2 I mentioned. Maybe pop or trendy would have been a better way to describe it in which case I agree in general if we are talking about Jonas Brothers, Britney Spears, etc.......



I was actually being sarcastic when I said I "sorry if I didn't specify it well enough for you".


You obviously knew what I was talking about, just as everybody but possibly one other person did. We're just having some fun. Either go with it or ignore it. No need to lay any anal retentiveness on us.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17212559
> 
> 
> Pop is doing just fine, IMHO.



Yeah, nothing wrong with Pop. I love it myself. *Good* Pop, that is.


I just bought six of the Beatles remasters (eight discs in all).


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17214548
> 
> 
> Yeah, nothing wrong with Pop. I love it myself. *Good* Pop, that is.
> 
> 
> I just bought six of the Beatles remasters (eight discs in all).



Beatles?










They still are milking that cash cow.


Oh well, Ringo is in hiding...............










Lennon got shot.


Harrison developed throat cancer and checked out.


McCartney lost his voice.


Sutcliffe died in 62.


an Best got the boot.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17214509
> 
> 
> I was actually being sarcastic when I said I "sorry if I didn't specify it well enough for you".
> 
> 
> You obviously knew what I was talking about, just as everybody but possibly one other person did. We're just having some fun. Either go with it or ignore it. No need to lay any anal retentiveness on us.



lol......whatever







No, I did not know exactly what you are talking about and one problem with an internet forum is detecting sarcasm some times which I missed, sorry.


My only point is "popular" is too broad of a category to make absolute statements like you were making. No need to get all defensive







relax......


----------



## jbryngelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/17205162
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have the 1999 Shania Twain Live DVD?(not to be confused with the '03 Live from Chicago DVD). If you do what to you think of the video quality? I just bought this DVD new and IMO the video quality is atrocious.



I have it, and even back in 1999, it was like looking through a smoke filled room. I watch on a projector - screen combination, so all flaws are there to be seen in poorly mastered DVDs. I agree, it was Shania at her peak, and a good concert.


Jeff in Detroit


----------



## jjeff

Hey thanks for the conformation, I couldn't see how it could be just my copy but then again I couldn't believe a major label could release a DVD with such obviously flawed video.

Searching the net I found many reviews on the disc, some said the video was great







(probably on a 13" B&W TV) and some said it wasn't so good but none of the not-so-good comments were very specific. Most of the complaints were about the 5.1 audio mix.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17214548
> 
> 
> Yeah, nothing wrong with Pop. I love it myself. *Good* Pop, that is.
> 
> 
> I just bought six of the Beatles remasters (eight discs in all).



I picked up three of them, White Album, Abbey Road & Let It Be, they did an excellent job of re-mastering- highly reccomended.


The "cash cow" continues, and will for eternity, their musical genius has ensured that.


I like pretty much all music, pop or otherwise, with the exception of "Gangster Rap" if that's a genre. I have zero respect for that culture and won't give it, or its music, the time of day.


----------



## vision-master

I'm waiting on this one. Should be in the mailbox soon.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/17220639
> 
> 
> I picked up three of them, White Album, Abbey Road & Let It Be, they did an excellent job of re-mastering- highly reccomended.
> 
> 
> The "cash cow" continues, and will for eternity, their musical genius has ensured that.
> 
> 
> I like pretty much all music, pop or otherwise, with the exception of "Gangster Rap" if that's a genre. I have zero respect for that culture and won't give it, or its music, the time of day.



I'm waiting for my "Mono" box set to come in...looks like I just missed the first shipment of those. I have all the mono vinyl releases ( as well as stereo releases ) and now need to have the re-masters. Always liked the mono versions better...


-t


----------



## teknoguy

"Jeff Beck and Eric Clapton have announced an eagerly anticipated collaboration at the 02 Arena London on February 13, 2010. In what will be one of the must see shows of this decade Beck and Clapton will perform together and apart. The duo have shared the stage at Festivals and benefits previously, but the Japan shows at the Saitama Super Arena marked the first time they had shared the bill at a major arena. Both artists admitted to having a fantastic time on stage together and press gave rave reviews. The concerts were so spectacular for the musicians and fans alike, that the two decided to team up again at London's prestigious 02 Arena."


Tickets go on sale to the general public Monday.


I heard the Japan shows were excellent!

-t


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17245125
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my "Mono" box set to come in...looks like I just missed the first shipment of those. I have all the mono vinyl releases ( as well as stereo releases ) and now need to have the re-masters. Always liked the mono versions better...
> 
> 
> -t



Possibly for the earlier stuff, but they did become multi-track recording pioneers as time went on. This re-mastered stuff really does that justice.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17245166
> 
> 
> "Jeff Beck and Eric Clapton have announced an eagerly anticipated collaboration at the 02 Arena London on February 13, 2010. In what will be one of the must see shows of this decade Beck and Clapton will perform together and apart. The duo have shared the stage at Festivals and benefits previously, but the Japan shows at the Saitama Super Arena marked the first time they had shared the bill at a major arena. Both artists admitted to having a fantastic time on stage together and press gave rave reviews. The concerts were so spectacular for the musicians and fans alike, that the two decided to team up again at London's prestigious 02 Arena."
> 
> 
> Tickets go on sale to the general public Monday.
> 
> 
> I heard the Japan shows were excellent!
> 
> -t



I'd be buying that DVD in a blink, hopefully it'll happen.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/17245398
> 
> 
> Possibly for the earlier stuff, but they did become multi-track recording pioneers as time went on. This re-mastered stuff really does that justice.



Yes they did become muti-track geniuses, with George Martin's help but the multi-track was still mixed for Mono. With the exception of Let It Be and Abbey Road, all of the albums were mixed for Mono. It was EMI/Capital that mixed the albums to Stereo to capitalize on the new technology, Stereo. The Hey Jude and Magical Mystery Tour albums were compilation albums though MMT was released in Mono as well.


-t


----------



## vision-master

You guy's are awful 'white'.


----------



## vision-master

[email protected]@ks like John Mayer will have a new DVD.


Last night PBS had I one-hour special of John Mayer on Austin City Limits. I hope the DVD is 2 hours long and in Blu ray.










This is a new performance right?


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17259169
> 
> 
> [email protected]@ks like John Mayer will have a new DVD.
> 
> 
> Last night PBS had I one-hour special of John Mayer on Austin City Limits. I hope the DVD is 2 hours long and in Blu ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new performance right?



It would be hard to beat John Mayer: Where the Light Is - Live in Los Angeles on Blu-ray. Have you watched that one?


----------



## digital desire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/16964957
> 
> 
> If you want a 2 1/2 hour jam, get this. No fancy effects, just great southern R&R music. 16:9 and DTS. 2.0 sounded best for me. Lot's of great guitar work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: this ain't no elevator music!
> 
> 
> The Allman Brothers lives!




Just got this. I grew up with southern rock, and enjoy it once in a while, but I have to say this one did not really flip my flopper.

It will be one of those discs that hardly gets used.

Oh well. We all have 'em.


----------



## digital desire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17167515
> 
> 
> Just got this one in the mail, hope it's a keeper.



Just got this one also.

Really loved it : A) because I was at this concert, and B) PQ/AQ were great. Right up there with closing winterland.


----------



## vision-master

I love the Betts DVD but haven't been able to watch the GD one all the way thru.


Maybe bc it's so old and the A/ V quality is, well, so-so.


----------



## SDsteve

KANSAS has a new Blu-ray and DVD out next month, "There's Know Place Like Home". Backed by a 50-piece orchestra and Kerry Livgren and Steve Morse guesting on a few songs. Filmed at the Washburn Opera House, which happens to be the first place I ever saw a live rock group, when my 6th grade class did a field trip to see Black Oak Arkansas play a short set.










RUSH is releasing a new version of R30 concert on Blu-ray with 8 additional songs







not on the original release. Late November release.


----------



## taxman48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17216134
> 
> 
> Beatles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still are milking that cash cow.
> 
> 
> Oh well, Ringo is in hiding...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lennon got shot.
> 
> 
> Harrison developed throat cancer and checked out.
> 
> 
> McCartney lost his voice.
> 
> 
> Sutcliffe died in 62.
> 
> 
> an Best got the boot.



McCartney lost his voice? You should have been at the concert a few months ago that I attended and tell me that.. all the songs were sung in the original key , Paul sang 2 1/2 hrs. nonstop..


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDsteve* /forum/post/17260918
> 
> 
> KANSAS has a new Blu-ray and DVD out next month, "There's Know Place Like Home". Backed by a 50-piece orchestra and Kerry Livgren and Steve Morse guesting on a few songs. Filmed at the Washburn Opera House, which happens to be the first place I ever saw a live rock group, when my 6th grade class did a field trip to see Black Oak Arkansas play a short set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH is releasing a new version of R30 concert on Blu-ray with 8 additional songs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not on the original release. Late November release.



Thanks for the info about Kansas!


Found a demo from Youtube

Looks great!


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17246440
> 
> 
> Yes they did become muti-track geniuses, with George Martin's help but the multi-track was still mixed for Mono. With the exception of Let It Be and Abbey Road, all of the albums were mixed for Mono. It was EMI/Capital that mixed the albums to Stereo to capitalize on the new technology, Stereo. The Hey Jude and Magical Mystery Tour albums were compilation albums though MMT was released in Mono as well.
> 
> 
> -t



That's good to know & explains why Abbey Road stands out of the ones I bought.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SDsteve* /forum/post/17260918
> 
> 
> KANSAS has a new Blu-ray and DVD out next month, "There's Know Place Like Home". Backed by a 50-piece orchestra and Kerry Livgren and Steve Morse guesting on a few songs. Filmed at the Washburn Opera House,......



Ha, I was was just re-wiring my HT and permanently re-connected my turntable this afternoon and dusted off some of my LP's - Kansas is one of the first discs I took for a spin..










That DVD will definitely be on my list to buy.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/17259257
> 
> 
> It would be hard to beat John Mayer: Where the Light Is - Live in Los Angeles on Blu-ray. Have you watched that one?



I have, and I agree - tough to beat, but he's evolving at a pretty fast pace so nothing would surprise me.


----------



## grassy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/17261045
> 
> 
> McCartney lost his voice? You should have been at the concert a few months ago that I attended and tell me that.. all the songs were sung in the original key , Paul sang 2 1/2 hrs. nonstop..



Yep, macca is underated, it would have been great to have been there.He is also underated as a bass player.I have the dvd "Back in the us" and i think that is a good dvd. Macca has to be the biggest act in the industry. Every other act knows were it stands with macca.


----------



## grassy

Good to hear about Kansas and Rush. I love both bands. The youtube vid was great.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digital desire* /forum/post/17259606
> 
> 
> Just got this one also.
> 
> Really loved it : A) *because I was at this concert*, and B) PQ/AQ were great. Right up there with closing winterland.



That is awesome!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17259169
> 
> 
> [email protected]@ks like John Mayer will have a new DVD.
> 
> 
> Last night PBS had I one-hour special of John Mayer on Austin City Limits. I hope the DVD is 2 hours long and in Blu ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new performance right?



Cool! If this one is somehow on par with the BR that is out now, that would be fantastic as I still think JM Where The Light Is is one of the absolute best BR concerts all around......


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/17261045
> 
> 
> McCartney lost his voice? You should have been at the concert a few months ago that I attended and tell me that.. all the songs were sung in the original key , Paul sang 2 1/2 hrs. nonstop..



Original key? Your sure, huh.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

On the PBS theres a short but REALLY good *Alanis Morrissette* Soundstage performance. I really think she is one of the premiere rock vocalists of the last 15 years.


Heres a low quality clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCEQn_m6N1Q 




She sings only about 5 or 6 songs, but her voice is strong, the band is tight, and the recording and video is superb.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/17263579
> 
> 
> Yep, macca is....underated as a bass player.



Only by the general public.


Other musicians know.


----------



## vision-master

Just ordered this title for under $8.50 new. Hope it's a keeper.


















No Van Hallen fans here............?


----------



## animoxiety

David Gilmour - Remember that Night


Awesome... (David Gilmour = Pink Floyd Guitarist/Vocalist)


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animoxiety* /forum/post/17275671
> 
> 
> David Gilmour - Remember that Night
> 
> 
> Awesome... (David Gilmour = Pink Floyd Guitarist/Vocalist)



I like this one when I want to be mellow.....


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17272988
> 
> 
> No Van Hallen fans here............?



... with David Lee Roth?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17276819
> 
> 
> ... with David Lee Roth?



I'll let you know if it's anygood.


I heard this transfer to DVD was lousy.










Was there life after Pink Floyd?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17272988
> 
> 
> Just ordered this title for under $8.50 new. Hope it's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Van Hallen fans here............?



I have that DVD.


Good video and audio, lots of hot women on stage and everyone looks to be having a great time.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17281320
> 
> 
> I have that DVD.
> 
> 
> Good video and audio, lots of hot women on stage and everyone looks to be having a great time.



Sounds perfect!


----------



## vision-master

This should be a nice companion to Woodstock 40th....

Three hours long, with some retakes but also many new performaces.


----------



## srxman2001

Joe Bonamassa at the Royal Hall. Absolutely phenomenal.

http://www.jbonamassa.com/mailout/unlock.html


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srxman2001* /forum/post/17298467
> 
> 
> Joe Bonamassa at the Royal Hall. Absolutely phenomenal.
> 
> http://www.jbonamassa.com/mailout/unlock.html




Amazing!!! I have Joe's "Live at Rockpalast"........ I will definitely be picking this one up!


John


----------



## vision-master












Highly recommend!


Fun, great entertainer, AV quality top shelf, great band, fantastic (crowd) venue.


----------



## Goalier95

Bought CMT Crossroads featuring Taylor Swift and Def Leppard and it sounds fantastic. Even though it was shot on standard def, the aspect ratio is 16 x 9 and the picture quality isn't that bad.


The onstage performance of the members of Leppard and Swift's band looked like they had some fun and they worked well together playing choice cuts like "Photograph," "Hysteria," "Pour Some Sugar On Me," "Picture To Burn" and "Love Story."


Like I said, the sound is very good for DD 5.1 and the only bad points I didn't care about is that between every song, they would cut to an interview with Taylor talking to the band and giving her viewpoints on how much she was a fan growing up. I wish they would've made a continuous concert and left the interview as a bonus feature. The dvd also gives three extra song clips that wasn't shown on the original airing so that was a nice touch since the concert is fairly short running about 35 minutes or so.


Walmart is the only store I know carrying it since it is an exclusive to their store and it was a decent price for about twelve U.S. Dollars.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> I didn't care about is that between every song, they would cut to an interview with Taylor talking to the band and giving her viewpoints on how much she was a fan growing up.



When will 'they' learn..........


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goalier95* /forum/post/17300862
> 
> 
> Bought CMT Crossroads featuring Taylor Swift and Def Leppard and it sounds fantastic. Even though it was shot on standard def, the aspect ratio is 16 x 9 and the picture quality isn't that bad.
> 
> 
> The onstage performance of the members of Leppard and Swift's band looked like they had some fun and they worked well together playing choice cuts like "Photograph," "Hysteria," "Pour Some Sugar On Me," "Picture To Burn" and "Love Story."
> 
> 
> Like I said, the sound is very good for DD 5.1 and the only bad points I didn't care about is that between every song, they would cut to an interview with Taylor talking to the band and giving her viewpoints on how much she was a fan growing up. I wish they would've made a continuous concert and left the interview as a bonus feature. The dvd also gives three extra song clips that wasn't shown on the original airing so that was a nice touch since the concert is fairly short running about 35 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> Walmart is the only store I know carrying it since it is an exclusive to their store and it was a decent price for about twelve U.S. Dollars.



Kanye didn't show up did he?









-t


----------



## Goalier95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17301952
> 
> 
> Kanye didn't show up did he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -t




No, this was a "real" music event, with "real" musicians playing instruments and not programmed tracks and drumbeats like what MTV plays.


----------



## srxman2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/17298590
> 
> 
> Amazing!!! I have Joe's "Live at Rockpalast"........ I will definitely be picking this one up!
> 
> 
> John



Yes, Live At Rockpalast is another great Bonamassa DVD. Let me know what you think of the Royal Hall concert


----------



## Artslinger

I watched that CMT Crossroads featuring Taylor Swift and Def Leppard on cable. I don't say this much but it sucked bigtime. BS boring talking in between songs, plus sweet little Swift doing Rock is a bad thing.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17306003
> 
> 
> I watched that CMT Crossroads featuring Taylor Swift and Def Leppard on cable. I don't say this much but it sucked bigtime. BS boring talking in between songs, plus sweet little Swift doing Rock is a bad thing.



Thanks for the headsup, I mean thumbs down. I'll stay clear of this one.


----------



## vision-master

How come I can't stand this title. I bought this with high hopes and am totaly disgusted with it?


----------



## mattg3

Because its not frank


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/17306850
> 
> 
> Because its not frank



That's not it. I just read a bunch of reviews where everyone praised this title, so I bought it.


I had to hit the eject button after about 10 min.


----------



## Artslinger

For you classic rock fans...











Rockpalast: Thin Lizzy - Are You Ready? DVD


Release DVD: Nov 02, 2009


Rockpalast usally does a great job remastering these old concerts the studio is Eagle Vision who has been turning out some great vintage performance DVDs. This has been available as a bootleg for awhile.


This concert, filmed for German TV series Rockpalast in 1981.


1. Are You Ready

2. Genocide

3. Waiting For An Alibi

4. Jailbreak

5. Trouble Boys

6. Don?t Believe A Word

7. Memory Pain

8. Got To Give It Up

9. Chinatown, Hollywood

10. Hollywood

11. Cowboy Song

12. The Boys Are Back In Town

13. Suicide

14. Black Rose

15. Sugar Blues

16. Baby Drives Me Crazy

17. Rosalie

18. Disaster

19. Emerald



:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


Also there is an rare live performance of the band the Outlaws on Rockpalast in bootleg floating around out there, hopefully Rockpalast will release this on DVD soon.



Setlist:


01 Devil's Road

02 Hurry Sundown

03 Holiday

04 Long Gong

05 Angels Hide

06 Waterhole

07 There Goes Another Love Song

08 Green Grass And High Tides

09 Ghost Riders In The Sky


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17306476
> 
> 
> How come I can't stand this title. I bought this with high hopes and am totaly disgusted with it?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/17306850
> 
> 
> Because its not frank



Have you guys lost your minds?










That's one helluva concert with some of the most mind-blowing music / musicianship I've ever seen!!!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17309113
> 
> 
> Have you guys lost your minds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one helluva concert with some of the most mind-blowing music / musicianship I've ever seen!!!



Help me with this?










I'll try it again at some later date........


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17307474
> 
> 
> For you classic rock fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockpalast: Thin Lizzy - Are You Ready? DVD
> 
> 
> Release DVD: Nov 02, 2009
> 
> 
> Rockpalast usally does a great job remastering these old concerts the studio is Eagle Vision who has been turning out some great vintage performance DVDs. This has been available as a bootleg for awhile.
> 
> 
> This concert, filmed for German TV series Rockpalast in 1981.
> 
> 
> 1. Are You Ready
> 
> 2. Genocide
> 
> 3. Waiting For An Alibi
> 
> 4. Jailbreak
> 
> 5. Trouble Boys
> 
> 6. Don?t Believe A Word
> 
> 7. Memory Pain
> 
> 8. Got To Give It Up
> 
> 9. Chinatown, Hollywood
> 
> 10. Hollywood
> 
> 11. Cowboy Song
> 
> 12. The Boys Are Back In Town
> 
> 13. Suicide
> 
> 14. Black Rose
> 
> 15. Sugar Blues
> 
> 16. Baby Drives Me Crazy
> 
> 17. Rosalie
> 
> 18. Disaster
> 
> 19. Emerald
> 
> 
> 
> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> 
> Also there is an rare live performance of the band the Outlaws on Rockpalast in bootleg floating around out there, hopefully Rockpalast will release this on DVD soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Setlist:
> 
> 
> 01 Devil's Road
> 
> 02 Hurry Sundown
> 
> 03 Holiday
> 
> 04 Long Gong
> 
> 05 Angels Hide
> 
> 06 Waterhole
> 
> 07 There Goes Another Love Song
> 
> 08 Green Grass And High Tides
> 
> 09 Ghost Riders In The Sky



I'd by this just for "Green Grass and High Tides"  Hopefully they'll clean this up and release it as well!


John


----------



## shabre

anyone pickup the new Journey dvd at Walmart? It's only $10.00. I will be picking this up probably tomorrow


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17309335
> 
> 
> Help me with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try it again at some later date........



It's probably just a matter of Zappa music not being your cup of tea. Personally I sit in awe when I watch this show. The music is so unique and so demanding of the musicians *AND* the listener. I was literally exhausted the first time I watched this show all the way through. To me it totally pushes the envelope of what is possible within the rock format.


Maybe a more accessible entrance into this type of music would help you get into it. Try the Soundstage performance by Umphrey's McGee. It's available for rental on Netflix. Mood enhancement helps too.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17309113
> 
> 
> Have you guys lost your minds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one helluva concert with some of the most mind-blowing music / musicianship I've ever seen!!!



While I have not seen this DVD, FZ in general is just incredible.......Only DVD I own of his is Baby Snakes which is truly out there and personaly I loved it.......the music is incredible.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17309113
> 
> 
> Have you guys lost your minds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one helluva concert with some of the most mind-blowing music / musicianship I've ever seen!!!



I agree...this DVD is excellent.

I usually play the last part of the concert on Disk2 as a demo to friends. Satriani and Dweezil trading off licks... And not just simple licks either! Dweezil impressed me the most with his playing. Just like his old man.

Terry Bozio's drum kit is worth a look too. Great drumming from him. All the musician's are outstanding on this disk. The AQ and VQ are excellent as well.


The statement that the disk isn't any good because Frank isn't on it is silly.


-t


----------



## Artslinger

Another new Rockpalast & Eagle Rock release coming out soon.










*ZZ TOP: DOUBLE DOWN LIVE 1980 & 2008*


Released on October 20, 2009.

Number of discs: 2

Run Time: 154 minutes

Sound: DTS 5.1-Channel Surround Sound


Double Down Live is a 2 DVD set from ZZ Top combining shows from 1980 and 2008. Disc one was filmed at the Grugahalle in Essen, Germany for the Rockpalast TV series. Hot on the heels of their classic “Deguello” album (it features 9 of the 10 songs from it) the show finds ZZ Top before sequencers and synthesizers epitomising their “lil’ ol’ blues band from Texas” nickname. Complimented by tracks drawn predominantly from their “Tres Hombres” and “Fandango!” albums this is a true best of ZZ Top in the seventies. Disc Two was shot during their European tour in 2008 and combines great live performances, interview clips and back stage footage to create the ultimate ZZ Top on the road movie. With nearly 30 years between the performances the two disc set gives a fascinating “then and now” insight into what has maintained the ZZ Top live phenomenon.


Disc One – Definitely Then 1980

1) I Thank You 2) Waitin’ For the Bus 3) Jesus Just Left Chicago 4) Precious And Grace 5) I’m Bad, I’m Nationwide 6) Manic Mechanic 7) Lowdown In The Street 8) Heard It On The X 9) Fool For Your Stockings 10) Nasty Dogs & Funky Kings 11) El Diablo 12) Cheap Sunglasses 13) Arrested For Driving While Blind 14) Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers 15) La Grange 16) She Loves My Automobile 17) Hi Fi Mama 18) Dust My Broom 19) Jailhouse Rock 20) Tush 21) Tube Snake Boogie 22) Just Got Paid


Disc Two – Almost Now 2008

1) Got Me Under Pressure 2) Waitin’ For The Bus 3) Jesus Just Left Chicago 4) I’m Bad, I’m Nationwide 5) Blue Jean Blues 6) Heard It On The X 7) Just Got Paid 8) I Need You Tonight 9) La Grange (with Sloppy Drunk & Bar-B-Q) 10) Hey Joe 11) Tush



You can read a review and see youtube clips here...

http://addictedtovinyl.com/blog/2009...live-19802008/


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17312047
> 
> *ZZ TOP: DOUBLE DOWN LIVE 1980 & 2008*



Great! Thanks! No bluray version, I guess


----------



## Toe

Just realized you guys were talking about DZ and not Frank







Have not heard DZ yet, but I have heard nothing but good things.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17312187
> 
> 
> Great! Thanks! No bluray version, I guess



1980 video tape converted to Bluray?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17312503
> 
> 
> Just realized you guys were talking about DZ and not Frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not heard DZ yet, but I have heard nothing but good things.



Yeah, so I bought it and hate it.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17310494
> 
> 
> It's probably just a matter of Zappa music not being your cup of tea. Personally I sit in awe when I watch this show. The music is so unique and so demanding of the musicians *AND* the listener. I was literally exhausted the first time I watched this show all the way through. To me it totally pushes the envelope of what is possible within the rock format.
> 
> 
> Maybe a more accessible entrance into this type of music would help you get into it. Try the Soundstage performance by Umphrey's McGee. It's available for rental on Netflix. Mood enhancement helps too.



I use(d) mood enhancement.







Maybe a warmup with some Miles Davis, eh?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17313511
> 
> 
> 1980 video tape converted to Bluray?













Why not?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17314275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?



bc it was shot in 35mm, not video tape!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17314816
> 
> 
> bc it was shot in 35mm, not video tape!



Really?










Do you mean it is not possible to create a bd from a video tape?


Or do you mean it is just a wasted time (money)?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17315092
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean it is not possible to create a bd from a video tape?
> 
> 
> Or do you mean it is just a wasted time (money)?



Wasted Money.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17312047
> 
> 
> Another new Rockpalast & Eagle Rock release coming out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZZ TOP: DOUBLE DOWN LIVE 1980 & 2008*
> 
> 
> Released on October 20, 2009.
> 
> Number of discs: 2
> 
> Run Time: 154 minutes
> 
> Sound: DTS 5.1-Channel Surround Sound
> 
> 
> Double Down Live is a 2 DVD set from ZZ Top combining shows from 1980 and 2008. Disc one was filmed at the Grugahalle in Essen, Germany for the Rockpalast TV series. Hot on the heels of their classic Deguello album (it features 9 of the 10 songs from it) the show finds ZZ Top before sequencers and synthesizers epitomising their lil' ol' blues band from Texas nickname. Complimented by tracks drawn predominantly from their Tres Hombres and Fandango! albums this is a true best of ZZ Top in the seventies. Disc Two was shot during their European tour in 2008 and combines great live performances, interview clips and back stage footage to create the ultimate ZZ Top on the road movie. With nearly 30 years between the performances the two disc set gives a fascinating then and now insight into what has maintained the ZZ Top live phenomenon.
> 
> 
> Disc One - Definitely Then 1980
> 
> 1) I Thank You 2) Waitin' For the Bus 3) Jesus Just Left Chicago 4) Precious And Grace 5) I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide 6) Manic Mechanic 7) Lowdown In The Street 8) Heard It On The X 9) Fool For Your Stockings 10) Nasty Dogs & Funky Kings 11) El Diablo 12) Cheap Sunglasses 13) Arrested For Driving While Blind 14) Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers 15) La Grange 16) She Loves My Automobile 17) Hi Fi Mama 18) Dust My Broom 19) Jailhouse Rock 20) Tush 21) Tube Snake Boogie 22) Just Got Paid
> 
> 
> Disc Two - Almost Now 2008
> 
> 1) Got Me Under Pressure 2) Waitin' For The Bus 3) Jesus Just Left Chicago 4) I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide 5) Blue Jean Blues 6) Heard It On The X 7) Just Got Paid 8) I Need You Tonight 9) La Grange (with Sloppy Drunk & Bar-B-Q) 10) Hey Joe 11) Tush
> 
> 
> 
> You can read a review and see youtube clips here...
> 
> http://addictedtovinyl.com/blog/2009...live-19802008/






&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17313518
> 
> 
> Yeah, so I bought it and hate it.



Awesome.....you are certainly entitled to your opinion


----------



## lexicon RX7

Michael Buble Meets Madison Square Gardens new on blue ray. Anyone have any info ,or heard anthing if its any good.


----------



## rdgrimes

Released 9/22/09, "Skin It Back" is essentially a re-release of the "Rockpalast Live" DVD (out of print). Video and audio are cleaned up a bit, and 6 new rehearsal tracks have been added.


The only live Little Feat performance ever released on video, this is a must-have for Feat fans. In spite of marginal video and audio quality, the energy, creativity and pure funk of this amazing band is very apparent. Feat's live performances were legendary. This one is from the same tour that the "Waiting For Columbus" performances were taken from.


----------



## Docj04

Picked up NIN beside you in time on blu-ray today... officially my FAVORITE concert that I own. Maybe b/c it's new, but I was totally impressed and am looking forward to really playing it through.


I was a big fan back in high school, and some of the stuff from the 90's really had me going.


Great purchase, even at BB retail.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/17343372
> 
> 
> Released 9/22/09, "Skin It Back" is essentially a re-release of the "Rockpalast Live" DVD (out of print). Video and audio are cleaned up a bit, and 6 new rehearsal tracks have been added.
> 
> 
> The only live Little Feat performance ever released on video, this is a must-have for Feat fans. In spite of marginal video and audio quality, the energy, creativity and pure funk of this amazing band is very apparent. Feat's live performances were legendary. This one is from the same tour that the "Waiting For Columbus" performances were taken from.



I was looking at that release since I'm a big Little Feet fan, I'm alittle suspect of the Audio and Video quality. I was hoping Netflix would have it so I could try it out first, unfortunetly they don't stock it.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17346403
> 
> 
> I was looking at that release since I'm a big Little Feet fan, I'm alittle suspect of the Audio and Video quality. I was hoping Netflix would have it so I could try it out first, unfortunetly they don't stock it.



I'm tired of great performaces with crappy AV quality.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17309113
> 
> 
> Have you guys lost your minds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one helluva concert with some of the most mind-blowing music / musicianship I've ever seen!!!



Yup. Dweezil can't play like his dad (Dweezil's quite good), but the musicianship and performance is excellent. My only complaint is that there's no BD.


larry


----------



## RickPas

This title came out today, anyone find it out there..Most stores I called didn't recieve it but I know it was definitely released...

Rick


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17348459
> 
> 
> I'm tired of great performaces with crappy AV quality.



I agree, but I'd rather have that than great quality with a _poor_ performance


----------



## Docj04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/17349264
> 
> 
> This title came out today, anyone find it out there..Most stores I called didn't recieve it but I know it was definitely released...
> 
> Rick



I have the sd concert, and like it. i don't know that the blu-ray would be worth it for this concert...


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/17349923
> 
> 
> I agree, but I'd rather have that than great quality with a _poor_ performance



Exactly. What you get from a lot of those old performances are *real* performances (by the _real_ band members during the band's prime) - not some slick, over-produced, scripted, audio/visually-manipulated, staged crap made "exclusively for DVD distribution" (and in the case of a lot of the good, old, classic bands, half the band or more - often including the lead singer - are some unknown, replacement schmoes).


----------



## RickPas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/17350571
> 
> 
> I have the sd concert, and like it. i don't know that the blu-ray would be worth it for this concert...



Why do you say that?

Rick


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17351666
> 
> 
> Exactly. What you get from a lot of those old performances are *real* performances (by the _real_ band members during the band's prime) - not some slick, over-produced, scripted, audio/visually-manipulated, staged crap made "exclusively for DVD distribution" (and in the case of a lot of the good, old, classic bands, half the band or more - often including the lead singer - are some unknown, replacement schmoes).



I agree 100% with you.


I own alot of vintage performance DVDs, unfortunetly the quality varies from very good to almost unwatchable. Sometimes the video is just poor but the audio is good and it is worth buying, but if the audio sucks its not worth my time or money.


----------



## Docj04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/17351799
> 
> 
> Why do you say that?
> 
> Rick




Well, the SD version is pretty impressive as is (even thought I got the censored Walmart version.


Just a personal opinion. I've played the heck out the the one that i have though. That's all. For those that don't have the SD, then I would hands down recommend the BD version.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/17352017
> 
> 
> Well, the SD version is pretty impressive as is (even thought I got the censored Walmart version.
> 
> 
> Just a personal opinion. I've played the heck out the the one that i have though. That's all. For those that don't have the SD, then I would hands down recommend the BD version.





The uncensored version has your typical rockstar fbombs, plus the added bonus of boob flashing.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17353345
> 
> 
> The uncensored version has your typical rockstar fbombs, plus the added bonus of boob flashing.



For serious boob flashing, get some Motley Crue.


----------



## shabre

Yea, too bad the Carnival Of Sins Blu Ray PQ sucked!!!

AQ was very good, but they screwed up the PQ IMO


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17354628
> 
> 
> Yea, too bad the Carnival Of Sins Blu Ray PQ sucked!!!
> 
> AQ was very good, but they screwed up the PQ IMO



Glad It was out of stock then!










I had to settle for SD. The AV Q is fine.......










A great performace if you like debauchery at it's finest.


----------



## vision-master

This might actually be pretty good!










2,000 Light Years from Home -LIVE!!!!!!!!!!










> Quote:
> This 1991 concert film was shot in the IMAX format and was originally presented on enormous IMAX screens, with outstanding visual and audio clarity. The dimensions may have been scaled down for this DVD release, but the show is still huge in energy and talent. Filmed during a European leg of the Rolling Stones' Steel Wheels tour, this production boasts 15 songs and an extraordinary stage set with inflatable floozies (for "Honky Tonk Woman") and wild dogs (rather cleverly for "Street Fighting Man"). The Stones' set emphasizes material from the late 1960s and early '70s ("Tumbling Dice," "Happy," "You Can't Always Get What You Want"), but the band's performance is so furious that the show is far from a pandering oldies act. Highlights include "Paint It Black," at once brutal and delicate, as well as a muscular "Rock and a Hard Place," a psychedelicized "2,000 Light Years from Home," and a cheeky "It's Only Rock 'n' Roll." Once kings of a gloriously sloppy sound, the Stones prove to be as effective in their artistic maturity with small, breathtaking touches as they are with chunky orchestration. Guitarists Keith Richards and Ron Wood play as if they are of one mind, Richards providing powerful leads while his partner captures some of the texture of the group's original recordings. Bassist Bill Wyman, still in the band at this phase, offers wit and an encyclopedic grasp of rhythm & blues history, while drummer Charlie Watts adds control and swing. Mick Jagger prowls, climbs around the set, and delivers all the charismatic goods for adoring audiences, even touching the forbidden fruit again in a feverish peformance of "Sympathy for the Devil." The DVD also includes a full Stones discography. --Tom Keogh


----------



## 5o9

Think Talking Heads Stop Making Sense came out this week, remastered and blueray.


You gots?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/17362781
> 
> 
> Think Talking Heads Stop Making Sense came out this week, remastered and blueray.
> 
> 
> You gots?



Mine is on the way from Amazon.....should be killer!







One of my absolute favorite DVD concerts and should be even better in blu with lossless audio and upgraded video!


----------



## 5o9

^ can't wait to hear about the AQ & PQ. I suspect this might be a benchmark dvd, but have been burned so many times with blind buys...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/17367724
> 
> 
> ^ can't wait to hear about the AQ & PQ. I suspect this might be a benchmark dvd, but have been burned so many times with blind buys...



I just made a blind buy for $12.


350,000 ppl at venue - ok check


$12 - check


16:9 an DTS - check


2 hours of concert 28 songs - check



I'll find out tonight.


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/17350571
> 
> 
> I have the sd concert, and like it. i don't know that the blu-ray would be worth it for this concert...



Have the concert on DVD would not upgrade this concert to BD unlike most other buying decisions I have made. It is just not that good IMO. The first N-Back DVD would be a different decsion for me.


----------



## 5o9

Looks like you got a better than average chance with this blind buy. In my experience, an average chance is a losers game










Interesting releases.

*Is there any concert dvd that is thx?*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17367888
> 
> 
> I just made a blind buy for $12.
> 
> 
> 350,000 ppl at venue - ok check
> 
> 
> $12 - check
> 
> 
> 16:9 an DTS - check
> 
> 
> 2 hours of concert 28 songs - check
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find out tonight.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/17367724
> 
> 
> ^ can't wait to hear about the AQ & PQ. I suspect this might be a benchmark dvd, but have been burned so many times with blind buys...



PQ probably wont be anything special, but the audio quality will







From all reports so far the BR is a step above the DVD which was always a reference disc for concert audio IMO. Combine that with the amazing performance and this is one of the absolute best easily. I rarely buy discs, but I did not hesitate for a second to purchase this one as it is that good.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17367888
> 
> 
> I just made a blind buy for $12.
> 
> 
> 350,000 ppl at venue - ok check
> 
> 
> $12 - check
> 
> 
> 16:9 an DTS - check
> 
> 
> 2 hours of concert 28 songs - check
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find out tonight.



Epic performance - highly reccomend!




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17346403
> 
> 
> I was looking at that release since I'm a big Little Feet fan, I'm alittle suspect of the Audio and Video quality. I was hoping Netflix would have it so I could try it out first, unfortunetly they don't stock it.



If you haven't seen the original Rockpalast release, Skin It Back is prolly a must-have. Keep in mind this was originally a mono TV broadcast. Being the only original Feat performance ever released on video, what are the options?


Feat concerts were legendary, and this captures the reasons why. The video and audio shortcomings are completely overwhelmed by the sheer energy and genius of the band. Netflix does have the original Rockpalast release.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/17371379
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen the original Rockpalast release, Skin It Back is prolly a must-have. Keep in mind this was originally a mono TV broadcast. Being the only original Feat performance ever released on video, what are the options?
> 
> 
> Feat concerts were legendary, and this captures the reasons why. The video and audio shortcomings are completely overwhelmed by the sheer energy and genius of the band. Netflix does have the original Rockpalast release.




There is a bonus track at the end of the Rockpalast DVD, daylight recording from the Pinkpop music festival, The Netherlands, June 1976. This thing rocks!!! It is obvious from other songs available on the net .....

http://www.listal.com/video/102613158 


....... that this show was recorded in it's entirety. The audio quality is excellent, video quality is good, but from the weird mix of camera angles it leads you to believe this was never filmed for commercial release. I have searched my sources for any bootlegs of this "PinkPop" show but can't find it. I wish they would release this show in it's entirety on DVD. As far as I can tell, it's the best stuff available with Lowell George!


John


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/17371579
> 
> 
> There is a bonus track at the end of the Rockpalast DVD, daylight recording from the Pinkpop music festival, The Netherlands, June 1976. This thing rocks!!! It is obvious from other songs available on the net .....
> 
> http://www.listal.com/video/102613158
> 
> 
> ....... that this show was recorded in it's entirety. The audio quality is excellent, video quality is good, but from the weird mix of camera angles it leads you to believe this was never filmed for commercial release. I have searched my sources for any bootlegs of this "PinkPop" show but can't find it. I wish they would release this show in it's entirety on DVD. As far as I can tell, it's the best stuff available with Lowell George!
> 
> 
> John



Is that the one where Lowell walks off stage?

Anyway, that track is not on the Skin It Back DVD, but 6 new rehearsal tracks are.


Waiting For Columbus CD was recorded on the same tour.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/17371801
> 
> 
> Is that the one where Lowell walks off stage?
> 
> Anyway, that track is not on the Skin It Back DVD, but 6 new rehearsal tracks are.
> 
> 
> Waiting For Columbus CD was recorded on the same tour.



"Pinkpop" is a yearly music festival in the Netherlands. Little Feat was recoded there in 1976 with Lowell. There are 4 or so songs from it on youtube, and one as a bonus track on the Rocklaplast DVD. I want the entire show released on DVD, as the audio quality is excellent, as is the performance, best live Lowell George Little Feat available IMO ......... well not commercially available but out there somewhere.


----------



## vision-master

I'm tired of 'old' concert footage from a by-gone-era. Of course I do have some exceptions like Woodstock and Monterey Pop, but I want the good current stuff now. With a ton of old VHS tapes, I don't need anymore 80's stuff. Generally speaking, the 80's had hideous music anyways. Now, if I see a new release that was filmed in the 80's, I pass on it. 70's stuff is normally video taped and looks as awful as well.


----------



## Toe

Anyone watch Stop Making Sense blu ray yet? Which of the 2 mixes do you prefer? I think I have always just watched the feature film mix on the DVD so I am curious to check out the studio mix. I hope to get to this this weekend


----------



## vision-master

Guess......... hint 74




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17372564
> 
> 
> I'm tired of 'old' concert footage from a by-gone-era. Of course I do have some exceptions like Woodstock and Monterey Pop, but I want the good current stuff now. With a ton of old VHS tapes, I don't need anymore 80's stuff. Generally speaking, the 80's had hideous music anyways. Now, if I see a new release that was filmed in the 80's, I pass on it. 70's stuff is normally video taped and looks as awful as well.



I disagree.


I have tons of vintage performance DVDs that are wonderful, for example Led Zeppelin, Queen, Rory Gallagher, Johnny Cash, etc...


There is more great stuff out there that needs to be remastered and released.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17375230
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> 
> I have tons of vintage performance DVDs that are wonderful, for example Led Zeppelin, Queen, Rory Gallagher, Johnny Cash, etc...
> 
> 
> There is more great stuff out there that needs to be remastered and released.



I'm talking about those cheezy bootleg quality ones. These seem to be the norm. As an example I bought a Iron Maiden DVD, that was filmed in 35mm back in the 80's. WoW, this should be good. Problem is, they didn't tell us they just copied the VHS tape into a DVD format. Besides, those 80's costumes were hideous. A dark time in R&R.


----------



## mhneal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17316644
> 
> 
> Awesome.....you are certainly entitled to your opinion



But, as someone of his age and experience, he sure has some opinions that are surprising to me... of ZPZ and the really excellent (IMHO) Jeff Beck Blu-Ray...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17375431
> 
> 
> I'm talking about those cheezy bootleg quality ones.



I viewed your attack as against all those cool FIMED concerts that made up the majority of concert films certainly in the 60s and 70s and going into the 80s. These were generally high quality, for the time!


In fact, didn't all decent bands use film? If someone took the bait in the 80s and started watching Hair bands, then that's a separate issue


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17375431
> 
> 
> I'm talking about those cheezy bootleg quality ones. These seem to be the norm. As an example I bought a Iron Maiden DVD, that was filmed in 35mm back in the 80's. WoW, this should be good. Problem is, they didn't tell us they just copied the VHS tape into a DVD format. Besides, those 80's costumes were hideous. A dark time in R&R.



I don't get it. What do you expect for bootlegs?


And as JohnR_IN_LA mentioned, if you started watching the big-hair bands of the 80's as representative of RnR, well....you've been sniffing too much hairspray.










-t


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17372617
> 
> 
> Anyone watch Stop Making Sense blu ray yet? Which of the 2 mixes do you prefer? I think I have always just watched the feature film mix on the DVD so I am curious to check out the studio mix. I hope to get to this this weekend



Without a doubt, the studio mix.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17379074
> 
> 
> I viewed your attack as against all those cool FIMED concerts that made up the majority of concert films certainly in the 60s and 70s and going into the 80s. These were generally high quality, for the time!
> 
> 
> In fact, didn't all decent bands use film? If someone took the bait in the 80s and started watching Hair bands, then that's a separate issue



Attack?


Most 'older' concerts were filmed/ taped and poor in quality.

Check out.........










This is a quality AV production.










an yeah, not from the dark ages of R&R, aka the 80's either.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I'm thinking about the old Hendrix films which were grainy but incredible, the old Floyd performance films (Popeii, etc) are pretty good, the Queen concert they filmed in large format that they later turned into a Blu-Ray, the Song Remains the Same that later was turned into a Blu-Ray, Woodstock, etc.


They had film people do alot of concerts back then, and they were concerned with audio quality and everything else.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/17379309
> 
> 
> Without a doubt, the studio mix.



Thanks Steve


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17380076
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about the old Hendrix films which were grainy but incredible, the old Floyd performance films (Popeii, etc) are pretty good, the Queen concert they filmed in large format that they later turned into a Blu-Ray, the Song Remains the Same that later was turned into a Blu-Ray, Woodstock, etc.
> 
> 
> They had film people do alot of concerts back then, and they were concerned with audio quality and everything else.



Yeah I got em all.


Remember 'The Stamping Ground'?










What were they thinking.............


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17380200
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve



Some old VHS tapes had incredible audio. Analog in - Analog out!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea Hi-Fi VHS (and Beta) was supposedly better than anything before it (including reel-to-reel).


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17381301
> 
> 
> Yea Hi-Fi VHS (and Beta) was supposedly better than anything before it (including reel-to-reel).



My Sennheiser's tell me so.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17381301
> 
> 
> Yea Hi-Fi VHS (and Beta) was supposedly better than anything before it (including reel-to-reel).



The stereo Beta machines had flying record as well as flying erase heads. The audio quality was in the 95db signal to noise ratio range, and was far superior to reel to reel, as well as early VHS. VHS did add flying record heads as well, and closed the gap.


John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I think i had a Technics Beta Hi-Fi, or whatever the first sub-200 dollar model that i could buy.

I wasn't all that impressed with my particular model, my albums played on a B&O sounded so much better before recording them on it.


----------



## vision-master




----------



## vision-master

Just picked up this one on a whim. The price was right at $14. I really liked his performance with Queen, so I thought, what the heck, the reviews were good too.











I was gonna pick up The Police - Certifiable, but BB wanted $35 for the Bluray............ So I ordered a used SD copy for $13 from Amazon. I'm cheap sometimes.


----------



## Rammitinski

What the heck is the picture of the Pope doing in that Zeppelin montage? Shouldn't that be reserved for the Sinead O'Connor one?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17408290
> 
> 
> What the heck is the picture of the Pope doing in that Zeppelin montage? Shouldn't that be reserved for the Sinead O'Connor one?



Satan an God'ly archetypes.


Shall we just say Ra instead.........


----------



## ROSSO Z

Watched 1998 VH1 Divas last night...


Definitely a keeper. The PQ and SQ are very good. I've heard better surround mixes, but this one is better than average.


Celine's performance of Do I Love you is fantastic as is the foursome doing You've Got a Friend. A great song list.


Denon 3930 hooked via DL to a Denon 5308 to Studio 100's and Spendor center and surrounds.


I did not expect much, but was pleasantly surprised.


This was my first ever view of Ms. Twain. Eye candy for sure!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17407460
> 
> 
> Just picked up this one on a whim. The price was right at $14. I really liked his performance with Queen, so I thought, what the heck, the reviews were good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna pick up The Police - Certifiable, but BB wanted $35 for the Bluray............ So I ordered a used SD copy for $13 from Amazon. I'm cheap sometimes.



Disappointed with Paul Rogers, he a winner with Queen, but on his own???????


Yawn.......


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/17411552
> 
> 
> Watched 1998 VH1 Divas last night...
> 
> 
> Definitely a keeper. The PQ and SQ are very good. I've heard better surround mixes, but this one is better than average.
> 
> 
> Celine's performance of Do I Love you is fantastic as is the foursome doing You've Got a Friend. A great song list.
> 
> 
> Denon 3930 hooked via DL to a Denon 5308 to Studio 100's and Spendor center and surrounds.
> 
> 
> I did not expect much, but was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> This was my first ever view of Ms. Twain. Eye candy for sure!



Totally agree, i have that dvd and cant believe how good it looks. Sound is pretty good too, and this is an old dvd. Its amazing.


Shania looked spectacular in those tight pants! Wow.


Celine was great, they all were, but you are right about the Do I Love You (actually called River Deep Mountain High), its fantastic. However, her version of that same song done in her bluray dvd Live In Las Vegas is so spectacular that i use that to show off my system when people come over.


Mariah looked awesome too. Look closely, you can see thru that skirt at the beginning. Everyone in that concert was brilliant.


That great You've Got A Friend at the piano was originally thought too hokey to do, but they decided to it, and it became a great moment in the concert.


This whole concert was the best of all the Divas concerts, and again, its amazing how good the dvd itself is considering its age.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17412869
> 
> 
> Disappointed with Paul Rogers, he a winner with Queen, but on his own???????
> 
> 
> Yawn.......



I could have told you that .... his music (Bad Co., Free, etc) has not aged well ... but there's something to him bringing his testosterone to those spectacular Queen tunes, that just plain works.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/17413236
> 
> 
> Mariah looked awesome too. Look closely, you can see thru that skirt at the beginning.



Just wondering if this is this available in blu-ray...


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17414151
> 
> 
> I could have told you that .... his music (Bad Co., Free, etc) has not aged well ... but there's something to him bringing his testosterone to those spectacular Queen tunes, that just plain works.



I disagree!


IMHO Bad Company - Merchants of Cool (2002) has the best Paul Rodgers performance. Much much better than that PR+Queen.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

2 of my favorites blues rock bands, ABB and ZZTop









3 of my favorites guitarrists (OK, my whole list is big)


Anyway hopefuly this video will be something buyable


----------



## vision-master

What's the name of this title?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17415681
> 
> 
> What's the name of this title?



Look here


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17415060
> 
> 
> I disagree!
> 
> 
> IMHO Bad Company - Merchants of Cool (2002) has the best Paul Rodgers performance. Much much better than that PR+Queen.
> 
> 
> .



IMHO the problem isn't Paul Rodgers, its that stale Bad Co. song catalog.

Queen wrote far more interesting, in fact brilliant music.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17416266
> 
> 
> IMHO the problem isn't Paul Rodgers, its that stale Bad Co. song catalog.
> 
> Queen wrote far more interesting, in fact brilliant music.




So did Free, as compared to Bad Company. Most people are only familiar with "All Right Now"


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/17414479
> 
> 
> Just wondering if this is this available in blu-ray...



Not to my knowledge. Shame though.


----------



## Rammitinski

Actually, because Queen pretty much turned Disco and Fluff Pop after a certain point, unlike Free/Badco, much of their later stuff sounded pretty stale only 5 years after it came out.


I admit their, earlier, Progressive Rock beginnings were often brilliant, though (stuff like "Tie Your Mother Down" and "Father to Son", etc. - up through "Bohemian Rhapsody").


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17419379
> 
> 
> Actually, because Queen pretty much turned Disco and Fluff Pop after a certain point, unlike Free/Badco, much of their later stuff sounded pretty stale only 5 years after it came out.
> 
> 
> I admit their, earlier, Progressive Rock beginnings were often brilliant, though (stuff like "Tie Your Mother Down" and "Father to Son", etc. - up through "Bohemian Rhapsody").



Agreed


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/17416299
> 
> 
> So did Free, as compared to Bad Company. Most people are only familiar with "All Right Now"



Well, wishing well


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17419834
> 
> 
> Well, wishing well




Nice video.


You can say what you want about his music, but I'll give him this (Paul Rodgers), the man looks damn good for 60 years old (Born December 1949), and still performs pretty good as well










John


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pablo M* /forum/post/2465416
> 
> 
> Question about the Heart Alive in Seattle. Is this 5.0? I'm not getting any subwoofer and the lights not on. Anyone?
> 
> Pablo




Yea its only 5.0, but if you use the right sound setting your receiver should send the lower bass to the sub.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17419379
> 
> 
> Actually, because Queen pretty much turned Disco and Fluff Pop after a certain point, unlike Free/Badco, much of their later stuff sounded pretty stale only 5 years after it came out.
> 
> 
> I admit their, earlier, Progressive Rock beginnings were often brilliant, though (stuff like "Tie Your Mother Down" and "Father to Son", etc. - up through "Bohemian Rhapsody").



Although not quite at the level of albums like "News Of the World" I think they saw the writing on the wall for 70s rock, and made the transition well.


Their later albums were extremely tight, and I love the 2nd half of the "Hot Space" record, where they go from Put Out the Fire, to Life is Real (John Lennon), to Calling all Girls, and ending up with "Under Pressure".


"Calling All Girls" is a fabulous piece of Pop, that didnt get quite the airplay as "Under Pressure", but was just as good:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gley2c14Azk 


Just listen to Freddies voice on that one ...


----------



## vision-master

Notice the symbolism?


----------



## vision-master

Just ordered this 'new' for $4.50 Amazon..........


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17424053
> 
> 
> Yea its only 5.0, but if you use the right sound setting your receiver should send the lower bass to the sub.



I think it largely doesn't even make sense to have a .1 channel in music.


Ed


----------



## mattg3

Slaves To The Rhythm (Tribute to Trevor Horn) This has the best sound Ive ever heard on a concert dvd.If you have any interest in eighties music or large scale productions that work dont pass this up.Artists include Yes,Seal,Pet shop Boys,Belle and sebastian,Frankie goes to hollywood,ABC and many others.Took place in Wembly stadium and all the groups are augmented by full brass,strings etc and at no time are there under over 50 people playing on stage.Talk about your wall of sound.This could have been an audio mess but Horn made sure every instrument is heard and the sound is breathtaking.Highlights for me were Pet Shop Boys,Abc and an amazing reformation of Frankie Goes To hollywood.The final song Relax will blow the roof of your house.Never heard bass so well recorded.Dont pass this one up.


----------



## markeetaux

for anyone over 40, check out the new (old) "Return to Forever" with Chick Corea, Stanley Clarke and Al Di Miola live at Montreux. BD and both audio and video are stunning.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/17429837
> 
> 
> Slaves To The Rhythm (Tribute to Trevor Horn)... Never heard bass so well recorded.Dont pass this one up.



Sounds like a lot of fun; can't wait to see it! Thanks for the rec!!!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markeetaux* /forum/post/17431031
> 
> 
> for anyone over 40, check out the new (old) "Return to Forever" with Chick Corea, Stanley Clarke and Al Di Miola live at Montreux. BD and both audio and video are stunning.



Just bought their double "Anthology" CD set a couple of weeks back. Good listening.


----------



## vision-master

[email protected]@king for a good Reggae concert?


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17427531
> 
> 
> I think it largely doesn't even make sense to have a .1 channel in music.
> 
> 
> Ed



Depends on how they mix it really.

Plus if you cut off your sub below the channels' capacity (I think upper LFE limit is 120hz?) you might be loosing some stuff.


----------



## rdgrimes

Dolby specs require that anything in the LFE channel must either be dispensable or it must be duplicated in the main channels. This is because when 5.1 is downmixed into stereo the LFE is to be dropped (also a Dolby spec). That doesn't mean that recording engineers always follow the Dolby specs. But the intended purpose of the LFE channel is not to be a place to put LF exclusive, but as a dedicated channel with specific level specs. LF in other channels generally needs to be attenuated to avoid clipping and distortion, where in the LFE channel it gets handled specifically as LF and also gets boosted at decoding. So it's more a way of managing LF _levels_ than to provide another discrete channel.


----------



## shabre

Just picked up Toto: Falling Inbetween Live concert on Blu Ray. Excellent concert along with great video and excellent audio. 4/5 video 5/5 audio


Toto fans this is a must have IMO


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Jethro Tull: Live At Madison Square Garden 1978 (DVD/CD)

DVD

1. Sweet Dream

2. One Brown Mouse

3. Heavy Horses

4. Opening

5. Thick As A Brick

6. No Lullaby (including flute solo from God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen)

7. Songs From The Wood

8. Band Intro

9. Quatrain

10. Aqualung

11. Locomotive Breath (including Dambusters March)

12. Too Old To Rock 'N' Roll: Too Young To Die

13. My God/Cross Eyed Mary

14. Locomotive Breath (Encore) (including Dambusters March)

CD

1. Sweet Dream

2. One Brown Mouse

3. Heavy Horses

4. Thick As A Brick

5. No Lullaby (including flute solo from God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen)

6. Songs From The Wood

7. Quatrain

8. Aqualung

9. Locomotive Breath (including Dambusters March)

10. Too Old To Rock 'N' Roll: Too Young To Die

11. My God/Cross Eyed Mary


Jethro Tull: Live At Madison Square Garden 1978 (digital audio)

1. Sweet Dream

2. One Brown Mouse

3. Heavy Horses

4. Thick As A Brick

5. No Lullaby (including flute solo from God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen)

6. Songs From The Wood

7. Quatrain

8. Aqualung

9. Locomotive Breath (including Dambusters March)

10. Too Old To Rock 'N' Roll: Too Young To Die

11. My God/Cross Eyed Mary
Ian Anderson: confirmed U.S. tour dates
NOVEMBER

3 Phoenix, AZ Dodge Theatre

5 Anaheim, CA The Grove of Anaheim

6 Los Angeles, CA The Wiltern

7 San Luis Obispo, CA Christopher Cohan Performing Arts Center - Harmon Hall

8 Modesto, CA Gallo Center for the Arts - Mary Stuart Rogers

9 San Francisco, CA The Warfield Theatre

10 Santa Rosa, CA Wells Fargo Center for the Arts

13 Portland, OR Arlene Schnitzer Concert Hall

14 Seattle, WA Moore Theatre

15 Spokane, WA Martin Woldson Theater at The Fox


----------



## vision-master

Is it any good?


----------



## Rammitinski

Looks like the same set list that they had when I saw them on the "Bursting Out" tour - except for "Too Old to Rock and Roll".


The fact that "Too Old" is on there might mean it's the tour right after that one. But they had all the same band members then, so it's got to be excellent - at least as far as the performance.


But then I know that's not your primary concern with concerts from the 70's - even though you shouldn't expect them to be produced like ones now (especially since they were usually produced from _real, unadulterated concert footage_).


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

That Jethro Tull release is on November 6th, no idea if its any good, but at least some of its based on a TV broadcast from the US to the UK, at the time.


Its from the Heavy Horses tour


----------



## teknoguy

Pretty sure I mentioned it in this thread before but the

Jethro Tull: Live at Montreux (2007) DVD, is excellent.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17453687
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I mentioned it in this thread before but the
> 
> Jethro Tull: Live at Montreux (2007) DVD, is excellent.
> 
> 
> -t



I heard it had a lot of acoustic?










I likey more of the aqualung stuff!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17453630
> 
> 
> That Jethro Tull release is on November 6th, no idea if its any good, but at least some of its based on a TV broadcast from the US to the UK, at the time.
> 
> 
> Its from the Heavy Horses tour



A 1978 film hidden in a vault scares me.


----------



## ROSSO Z

The Very Best of Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons - Live in Concert by Frankie Valli and 4 Seasons (DVD - 2007)


I couldn't even watch it...


Nothing good to say about it. His voice was covered up by his support singers and when he got to one of the famous high notes, he would point the microphone at the audience that was singing along. His clothes didn't even fit.


Yuk!


----------



## Toe

Finally got around to watching *Stop Making Sense* on Blu Ray yesterday and IMO this is the new go-to disc for concert audio......WOW. Combine that with the amazing performance and this one is just incredible. The dvd was always a reference disc for concert audio and now the BR is the same and sounds even better.


I listened to the studio mix and to my ears this is as good as it gets. From lows to highs it is just stunning. This is also one of the few concerts that will give your sub a workout to some degree once the show fully gets going about 5 or 6 songs in. You dont need to run your sub hot for this one and if you have your sub EQd it will be all the better.


For those who have not watched/listened to this yet, this one is truly stunning IMO.










Why does a concert recorded 25 years ago sound WAY better than a lot of modern concert recordings???


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/17448168
> 
> 
> Depends on how they mix it really.



That is my point - I don't think it makes sense to put anything in the .1 channel when the audio is music from a band.


> Quote:
> Plus if you cut off your sub below the channels' capacity (I think upper LFE limit is 120hz?) you might be loosing some stuff.



If you are loosing anything, then you don't have your system set up properly.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17460893
> 
> 
> Why does a concert recorded 25 years ago sound WAY better than a lot of modern concert recordings???



IMO, it's because the audio engineer is just doing "a job" and may not really care. Also, wrt loudness, I've read that sometimes the engineers' hands are tied and they're required to apply it excessively by top management.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger

For those who love guitar check this out...


The audio and video quality is excellent, pretty good directing and editing also.


The last three songs on disk two will blow your mind.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17453899
> 
> 
> A 1978 film hidden in a vault scares me.



It excites me, this was when they were in their prime


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17461764
> 
> 
> For those who love guitar check this out...
> 
> 
> The audio and video quality is excellent, pretty good directing and editing also.
> 
> 
> The last three songs on disk two will blow your mind.



I just saw that on AMAZON...I guess it's worth a pick now.


-t


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17462180
> 
> 
> I just saw that on AMAZON...I guess it's worth a pick now.
> 
> 
> -t



Confused...AMAZON says it's in 1:33 format....That true?


-t


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17462221
> 
> 
> Confused...AMAZON says it's in 1:33 format....That true?
> 
> 
> -t



1.78:1 - Anamorphic Widescreen


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17452744
> 
> 
> Is it any good?



+1?


How is the audio quality? What kind of tracks are available?

I haven't seen this one before, thanks for posting.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The 1978 Tull performance gets released tommorrow, theres 8 reviews from Europe on Amazon, all 5 stars, mostly for the performance.


They mention excellent audio quality, but they dont talk much about the video quality.


Apparently this was the first international simulcast of a concert on TV.


Theres only 50-60 minutes of live video concert, but its supposed to be incredible.

After that, the rest of the show is live audio with pictures on video.


Some reviews:


"This long awaited release will surely satisfy any fan of Jethro Tull. Electric performance from the band at the absolute peak of their live game! The version of "Thick as a Brick" featured here is the most dynamic and is my favorite video of all time, just a flawless, energetic performance of this classic. You also get the rest of the concert that was not filmed on audio, and sound quality is excellent! "Heavy Horses" in particular benefits from the remastering. A must have for Tull fans! "



"Do this: buy this set. Insert the DVD into your video player. Choose 'Track select: Opening.' Then enjoy an hour of the most exceptional Jethro Tull footage heretofore released. Ask: When have you been so richly entertained for $20? But wait, there's more: add the audio tracks that precede and follow the DVD footage, and the companion CD you get, too.


We probably have this in common: the whole CD catalog, all the video released to date, the album where the band stands up, and the one that folds out as a newspaper. If I were to select a single favorite Jethro Tull product, it may very well be the concert telecast featured on this DVD. I simply can't recommend it more highly. "


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17462017
> 
> 
> It excites me, this was when they were in their prime



Your prime maybe










For me JT peaked with Stand Up and Benefit. There are lots in the 1968-1980 range I enjoy, but I think they started going slowly downhill after Benefit.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17462180
> 
> 
> I just saw that on AMAZON...I guess it's worth a pick now.
> 
> 
> -t



I've been holding out...........


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17463115
> 
> 
> Your prime maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me JT peaked with Stand Up and Benefit. There are lots in the 1968-1980 range I enjoy, but I think they started going slowly downhill after Benefit.




I talking about the video quality. Nothing exciting about some old 16 mm film hidden away for decades. P'boly poor lighting and who know what else. I'll wait an see.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Vision Master, it looks like that 1978 film cleaned up nicely, or at least from what can be seen on YouTube.


Hang with it until at least 1:15 and you wont be able to take your eyes off of it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qng4Pp4PBUY 


... woah.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17464965
> 
> 
> Vision Master, it looks like that 1978 film cleaned up nicely, or at least from what can be seen on YouTube.
> 
> 
> Hang with it until at least 1:15 and you wont be able to take your eyes off of it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qng4Pp4PBUY
> 
> 
> ... woah.




I had already read enough on this show to know I would be buying if it ever became a commercial release. The audio and video is GOOD by today's standards, IMO, and when you factor in that this is a 1978 performance, it becomes EXCELLENT. Nice to finally have a definitive, quality audio and video performance from Tull, in their prime.


John


----------



## jjeff

Thanks for the link (and the 1:15 tip







) Tull in there prime IMO









Gotta love those 70s titles(OSD)









It says presented by Hughes TV network, aren't they somehow related to one of the major Sat. companies? although neither were around in '78 AFAIK









Seems like a good DVD to get although it probably doesn't need BR bitrate/resolution(if it will even be available on BR).


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17464965
> 
> 
> Vision Master, it looks like that 1978 film cleaned up nicely, or at least from what can be seen on YouTube.
> 
> 
> Hang with it until at least 1:15 and you wont be able to take your eyes off of it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qng4Pp4PBUY
> 
> 
> ... woah.



This is what I like to see.










Ordered..........


----------



## Rammitinski

Boy, those giant baloons being thrown out into the crowd sure bring back memories. I can remember Ian Anderson jumping over the amplifiers then, too.


That was a helluva show - maybe the best I've ever seen - but then, I suppose I might be biased towards that band. The only thing I saw that arguably could've been better was PF on the "Animals" tour.


ELP in Quad on the "Brain Salad Surgery" tour, and outdoors under the stars with the orchestra on the "Works" tour were real treats, too.


IA sure ain't so spry and nimble like that anymore, though. I think the chain-smoking finally got to him. (I like the way that he brags that he "never did drugs" all the time, but everytime you see him he's got a lit cigarette in his hand.)


----------



## SaltwaterCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17469397
> 
> 
> Boy, those giant baloons being thrown out into the crowd sure bring back memories. I can remember Ian Anderson jumping over the amplifiers then, too.
> 
> 
> That was a helluva show - maybe the best I've ever seen - but then, I suppose I might be biased towards that band. The only thing I saw that arguably could've been better was PF on the "Animals" tour.
> 
> 
> ELP in Quad on the "Brain Salad Surgery" tour, and outdoors under the stars with the orchestra on the "Works" tour were real treats, too.
> 
> 
> IA sure ain't so spry and nimble like that anymore, though. I think the chain-smoking finally got to him. (I like the way that he brags that he "never did drugs" all the time, but everytime you see him he's got a lit cigarette in his hand.)



That Tull concert was fabulous in Houston that year. Also saw Animals tour when it got rained out in Robertson stadium


On another note, just saw Los Straightjackets for the 6th time here in Houston on Friday night...jam as usual. These guys are in thier forties and are arguably one of the best surf bands of all time and definitely the best surf band around today and since the 90's. You never see their faces unless you see them live and are early to see them setup because they wear wrestling masks. Fabulous show


They've got a dvd from 2005 in San Fran that is incredible audio wise...picture is really good but the soundtrack makes you want to turn it up. Greatest hits type of performance>


You can get it on amazon...I thought you'd like a different flavor than all the old classic rock dvd's of which I have over 270 of them...

http://www.amazon.com/Los-Straitjack...7285226&sr=8-6


----------



## shabre

Anyone pick up the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Live 4 disc dvd from Best Buy? I was curious to get the list of performances from the 4 disc collection being that Best Buy does not have that information on their website. Otherwise, i'll probably shoot over there on Thursday or Friday to check it out!!!


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17469795
> 
> 
> Anyone pick up the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Live 4 disc dvd from Best Buy? I was curious to get the list of performances from the 4 disc collection being that Best Buy does not have that information on their website. Otherwise, i'll probably shoot over there on Thursday or Friday to check it out!!!



I'd be more interested in the 9 disc set!!!


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/17469926
> 
> 
> I'd be more interested in the 9 disc set!!!



As I would also, but for $24.99 with hopefuly all the major performances that I would be interested in, it would nice to be able to save a few bucks and not get the 9 disc. set and try to justify to my wife the reason I had to have it


----------



## vision-master

I know -off topic............


Just picked up a pair of these (911B) for $3.99 at the Good Will..........


----------



## DaveFi

Taking a break from R&R for a moment, I picked up Willie Nelson and Wynton Marsalis Play the Music of Ray Charles (Guest Starring Norah Jones) on blu a few weeks ago and highly recommend it. Great stuff.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Nice. I suspect the wife was an independent actor in this donation activity.










I picked up some nice Infinity towers a couple years ago, that matched some fronts i had in my bedroom.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17470427
> 
> 
> I know -off topic............
> 
> 
> Just picked up a pair of these (911B) for $3.99 at the Good Will..........


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17471408
> 
> 
> Nice. I suspect the wife was an independent actor in this donation activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some nice Infinity towers a couple years ago, that matched some fronts i had in my bedroom.



I have Infinity Prelude MTS speakers across the front, and they are wonderful!


----------



## Rgb

Without even seeing the DVDs yet, I'd have to say the Mama Tour and Three SIdes Live concert DVD's in the upcoming Genesis Live "Movie Box" boxset









http://www.genesis-music.com/news/news.php?uid=475 


...even if the technical video quality isn't up to av-phile standards, I'll take poor video quality classic Genesis over the best HD Britney Spears any day










Does this thread hold the record for the oldest running thread on avs?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/17471520
> 
> 
> Without even seeing the DVDs yet, I'd have to say the Mama Tour and Three SIdes Live concert DVD's in the upcoming Genesis Live boxset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.genesis-music.com/news/news.php?uid=475
> 
> 
> ...even if the technical video quality isn't up to av-phile standards, I'll take poor video quality classic Genesis over the best HD Britney Spears any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this thread hold the record for the oldest running thread on avs?




Genesis, "Live at Wembley Stadium" is good as well!


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17471408
> 
> 
> Nice. I suspect the wife was an independent actor in this donation activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some nice Infinity towers a couple years ago, that matched some fronts i had in my bedroom.



I'm using them for my computer system (37" LCD) along with a cheapo Sub. I think I'm going to update the Sub now.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Does this thread hold the record for the oldest running thread on avs?



You mean there are other threads here?










I've been getting into the CD's but haven't experienced the DVD yet. So far so good. Not being a big Police/ Sting fan, I'm warming up slow. I don't think I'll be rating the title epic, but you gotta respect these guy's. Oh, I did watch the Doc and that was very good.


----------



## vision-master

Anyone got this one?


----------



## plasmamaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17473198
> 
> 
> Anyone got this one?



No, but I saw his Performance on Palladia and it was GREAT!!! Do they List the Songs that he sings on this DVD???


I can't find a list of songs anywhere such as Amazon.com.


----------



## Rach

I just picked up Muse H.A.A.R.P. and wow what a good dvd...and concert. I saw them open up for U2 and was blown away by their live presence. The dvd is 16X9 and features a DTS track. Excellent, excellent stuff.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmamaniac* /forum/post/17473252
> 
> 
> No, but I saw his Performance on Palladia and it was GREAT!!! Do they List the Songs that he sings on this DVD???
> 
> 
> I can't find a list of songs anywhere such as Amazon.com.




I'm looking......


OK, got it!


1. Comin' Down The Road

2. Born On The Bayou

3. Lookin' Out My Backdoor

4. Rambunctious Boy

5. Don't You Wish It Was True

6. My Toot Toot

7. Commotion

8. Creedence Song

9. Ramble Tamble

10. Gunslinger

11. I Will Walk With You

12. Somebody Help Me

13. Broken Down Cowboy

14. Keep On Chooglin'

15. Southern Streamline

16. Blue Ridge Mountain Blues

17. Almost Saturday Night

18. Rock And Roll Girls

19. Down On The Corner

20. Hey Tonight

21. Up Around The Bend

22. Old Man Down The Road

23. Fortunate Son

24. Travelin' Band

25. Rockin' All Over The World

26. Proud Mary


100 min long.


----------



## plasmamaniac

Where did you find that list???


And thank you very much as now I am going to buy it. I just Love Foggerty and he does have alot of energy in his performances and a great band to back him up.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmamaniac* /forum/post/17473352
> 
> 
> Where did you find that list???
> 
> 
> And thank you very much as now I am going to buy it. I just Love Foggerty and he does have alot of energy in his performances and a great band to back him up.


 http://www.johnfogerty.com/forum.aspx?cid=28&tid=1273 


I'm going to see if BB has this title today, otherwise, I'll order it for sure.


Just got one from BB for $11.99, had to call three different stores to find one. It was not on the shelf yet.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17473087
> 
> 
> I've been getting into the CD's but haven't experienced the DVD yet. So far so good. Not being a big Police/ Sting fan, I'm warming up slow.



Not saying that this is what you're doing ('cause I don't know), but it would be an extremely bad move for anyone to pre-judge or compare The Police based on Sting's solo career - that's all I can say - at least with the Police up to before "Synchronicity" (when Sting's influence basically took over the band - a la Collins with Genesis in their latter days). Sting solo is insufferably pretentious in comparison. He's "Adult Contemporary", where those first four Police albums are anything but.


The Police's albums, especially the first two, are superb. The second is a true, finely-crafted, great-flowing, Pop masterpiece (Copeland writes and sings more in it, and the balance really makes it work better than all the others). It really kicks butt.


The third album is exceptional, too, but by that time they were truly more of a "studio band" (not that there's necessarily anything wrong with that, though. It wasn't really until the next album that the ideas started slipping).


If you really want to experience the best that band has to offer, buy their "Message in a Box" boxed set - it has a couple of very early, pre-Summers songs, and all of their un-released-on-album 45 B-sides - of which a few are even better than some of the stuff on their albums.


For anyone that really likes the band, trust me - you would want to have that bonus material (there are a few live tracks, too - but they're good).


It's possibly my favorite boxed set.


----------



## vision-master

I seem to have problems with 80's bands.


----------



## Rammitinski

The Police's best stuff is from 1978-1980 - their first three albums.


I don't blame you with most 80's music, though. Actually, commercial music's gotten progressively worse as a whole since the 70's, IMO.


I think some of the stuff would actually be more acceptable than it is, though, if it were engineered to be a little more pleasing to the ears - not so over-compressed, with no midrange like it is now.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17476060
> 
> 
> Sting solo is insufferably pretentious in comparison. He's "Adult Contemporary", where those first four Police albums are anything but.
> 
> 
> .



I think the best Police Album is Sting's first solo record, "Dreams of the Blue Turtles". Its pretentious and wonderful!


Listen to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPQwUqkM0X4 



*Side one*


"If you love somebody, Set them free" – 4:14
"Love is the Seventh Wave" – 3:30
"Russians" – 3:57
"Children's Crusade" – 5:00
"Shadows in the Rain" – 4:56
*Side two*


"We Work the Black Seam" – 5:40
"Consider Me Gone" – 4:21
"The Dream of the Blue Turtles" – 1:15
"Moon over Bourbon Street" – 3:59
"Fortress Around Your Heart– 4:48


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17476768
> 
> 
> I think the best Police Album is Sting's first solo record, "Dreams of the Blue Turtles". Its pretentious and wonderful!
> 
> 
> Listen to this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPQwUqkM0X4
> 
> 
> 
> *Side one*
> 
> 
> "If you love somebody, Set them free" - 4:14
> "Love is the Seventh Wave" - 3:30
> "Russians" - 3:57
> "Children's Crusade" - 5:00
> "Shadows in the Rain" - 4:56
> *Side two*
> 
> 
> "We Work the Black Seam" - 5:40
> "Consider Me Gone" - 4:21
> "The Dream of the Blue Turtles" - 1:15
> "Moon over Bourbon Street" - 3:59
> "Fortress Around Your Heart- 4:48




"Nothing like the Sun", one of his early efforts, is also excellent. If you are strictly a rock fan you probably won't like these two, but those with jazz or eclectic tastes will. There is some very good stuff here. I also agree the first 3 Police were "it", they got more polished but never topped that raw energy and fresh style.


John


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17476768
> 
> 
> I think the best Police Album is Sting's first solo record, "Dreams of the Blue Turtles". Its pretentious and wonderful!
> 
> 
> Listen to this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPQwUqkM0X4
> 
> 
> 
> *Side one*
> 
> 
> "If you love somebody, Set them free" – 4:14
> "Love is the Seventh Wave" – 3:30
> "Russians" – 3:57
> "Children's Crusade" – 5:00
> "Shadows in the Rain" – 4:56
> *Side two*
> 
> 
> "We Work the Black Seam" – 5:40
> "Consider Me Gone" – 4:21
> "The Dream of the Blue Turtles" – 1:15
> "Moon over Bourbon Street" – 3:59
> "Fortress Around Your Heart– 4:48



Yeah, there's a few good songs there. He wasn't really so Easy Listening yet. I also like "The Lazarus Heart", too. I think it might be from his next album.


Maybe I should've added "pompous" in there, too.


I don't mind pompous or pretentious on it's own, though (otherwise, I wouldn't be such a huge fan of Progressive Rock, right?







) I just don't care for everything I know and have heard about the guy. Even the other two Police members have nothing good to say about him - especially Copeland (he calls him "very abusive"). Anything they've done together since "Ghosts" was purely for financial reasons. Easy to set aside your "differences" when there's that much money involved.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

After seeing an excellent Creed concert about a month ago, ive been kind of itching for a Creed concert DVD. They are a guilty pleasure of mine, a formula band, but the formula is from the '70s, and they do it sooo well. They have this album called "My Own Prison" thats right up there amongst my favorite all time CDs.


Unfortunately no good concert DVDs yet ...


----------



## vision-master

OK, if you like CCR music, this title is for you, an epic performace. Highly reccomend! AV quality excellent. The 100 min performace seemed like forever with a continual build up to 'Proud Mary'.










His band is tight and full of energy. An the best part is, it's $11.99 at BB.


----------



## shabre

Here are the performances of Time Life's Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame available at Best Buy:

http://www.timelife.com/webapp/wcs/s...tegoryId=23003 


Click on the More Info. tab to get all the performances


Best Buy has the exclusive 4th disc loaded with behind the scenes stuff and other misc. footage


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17483788
> 
> 
> Here are the performances of Time Life's Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame available at Best Buy:
> 
> http://www.timelife.com/webapp/wcs/s...tegoryId=23003
> 
> 
> Click on the More Info. tab to get all the performances
> 
> 
> Best Buy has the exclusive 4th disc loaded with behind the scenes stuff and other misc. footage



How much?


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17486235
> 
> 
> How much?



$24.99 at Best Buy, compared to the 9 disc set for $129.99 at Time Life


I think it is a good value


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17486364
> 
> 
> $24.99 at Best Buy, compared to the 9 disc set for $129.99 at Time Life
> 
> 
> I think it is a good value



Looks like I'm gonna blow my DVD budget this Month. That will three new titles within the last week.


----------



## vision-master












These guy's get kind of annoying after awhile. They are a better studio band.


----------



## Aliens

*FYI*



John Fogerty: Live by Request on PBS tomorrow night from 9-11.


----------



## tm22721

 Alizee


----------



## vision-master

Too much clothes.......










The DVD is PAL format, where can I get it in NTSC?





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17486571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guy's get kind of annoying after awhile. They are a better studio band.



When I saw them live on the Synchronicity tour, they were hurrying through all the songs at about double-speed (of course, by that point they hated each other so much that they probably just wanted to get off the stage as fast as they could and get away from one another). If they were doing anything like that on that DVD, though, I can certainly see your point.


----------



## shabre




----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/17471779
> 
> 
> Genesis, "Live at Wembley Stadium" is good as well!
> 
> 
> John



The Way We Walk is outstanding also, given its more recent vintage. The Old Medley and Domino will give you a quality prog-fix any night of the week







...just plain damn good muziks










Live at Wembley was shot with analog 1080i HD cams in '87 or '88, BTW- Genesis was always testing the bounds of A-V tech for their live shows.


The Cage Medley on the Mama Tour and Live in Rome 2007 (and on Three Sides Live) are worth the price of admission alone ...

http://www.genesis-music.com/news/news.php?uid=475 


This is a DVD boxset in CD-sized cases with DTS 24/96 audio goodness.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/17490683
> 
> 
> The Way We Walk is outstanding also, given its more recent vintage. The Old Medley and Domino will give you a quality prog-fix any night of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just plain damn good muziks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live at Wembley was shot with analog 1080i HD cams in '87 or '88, BTW- Genesis was always testing the bounds of A-V tech for their live shows.
> 
> 
> The Cage Medley on the Mama Tour and Live in Rome 2007 (and on Three Sides Live) are worth the price of admission alone ...
> 
> http://www.genesis-music.com/news/news.php?uid=475
> 
> 
> This is a DVD boxset in CD-sized cases with DTS 24/96 audio goodness.



Yea, that was one of the first HD cam shows, the concert jumps from 4:3 to widescreen, but the quality of sound and video is excellent.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17486571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guy's get kind of annoying after awhile. They are a better studio band.



I never once was annoyed watching this excellent bluray










I watched Sting - Bring On The Night bluray last night and their was one annoying scene involving a birth...the rest I thought was great!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17486571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guy's get kind of annoying after awhile. They are a better studio band.




I disagree. Great show and reference AQ as well! PQ is good too.....great all around disc.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17489494
> 
> 
> When I saw them live on the Synchronicity tour, they were hurrying through all the songs at about double-speed (of course, by that point they hated each other so much that they probably just wanted to get off the stage as fast as they could and get away from one another). If they were doing anything like that on that DVD, though, I can certainly see your point.



Sting's voice is annoying, it's downright bloody shreking! Copeland's drumming is all over the place (is he really a member of this band) and Somers is just trying to hold the band togather. God bless him...


I can't understand the fascination with this group?










John Fogerty's new DVD makes The Police look pretty sad. Just my opinion.


Must be my hatred of the 80's.


Now That I mention this, where the heck are Van Halen concert DVD's?


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17473198
> 
> 
> Anyone got this one?



will this be released on blu-ray?


judging from the trailer, this was shot in HD


----------



## vision-master

P'boly after all the SD are sold.


The quality of this DVD is so good, who cares about BR and for $11.99







get it now!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveFi* /forum/post/17470478
> 
> 
> Taking a break from R&R for a moment, I picked up Willie Nelson and Wynton Marsalis Play the Music of Ray Charles (Guest Starring Norah Jones) on blu a few weeks ago and highly recommend it. Great stuff.



I have another stuff from Nelson & Marsalis, two men with the blues (redbook cd), it is absolutely great.







Anyway surely I will take that bluray as well.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17491986
> 
> 
> Sting's voice is annoying, it's downright bloody shreking! Copeland's drumming is all over the place (is he really a member of this band) and Somers is just trying to hold the band togather. God bless him...
> 
> 
> I can't understand the fascination with this group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Fogerty's new DVD makes The Police look pretty sad. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Must be my hatred of the 80's.



Well, I guess that's where personal tastes come into the equation.

I'm the opposite, I really enjoy Stings' voice, and Copeland's performance on that DVD is what makes the show IMO.

The Blu Ray offering is reference quality as far as I'm concerned.


I saw the tour here live and the show wasn't as tight as this one, nor did it sound as good in the arena. The only constant was that Copeland stole the live show too.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17491986
> 
> 
> Sting's voice is annoying, it's downright bloody shreking! Copeland's drumming is all over the place (is he really a member of this band) and Somers is just trying to hold the band togather. God bless him...
> 
> 
> I can't understand the fascination with this group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Fogerty's new DVD makes The Police look pretty sad. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Must be my hatred of the 80's.
> 
> 
> Now That I mention this, where the heck are Van Halen concert DVD's?




Different strokes I guess....


I thought Stings voice was excellent in this show and bass playing solid. Copeland kicks ass as usual (one of the better drummers playing today IMO), and Somers is solid enough.


Great performance, reference AQ and very good PQ.


----------



## rollo131

5 concert videos I'd like to see released on Blu-Ray:

_Stop Making Sense_
_Return of the Brecker Brothers_
_Steely Dan: Two Against Nature_
_Motorvision_ and _Louder Than Live_ by Soundgarden. I'd also like to see their performance at the 1995 Reading Festival released - I'm pretty sure it was recorded professionally. Not holding my breath on any of these.


Rush's _R30_ would be on this list but thankfully it's being released on Blu-Ray in December.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollo131* /forum/post/17495194
> 
> 
> 5 concert videos I'd like to see released on Blu-Ray:
> 
> _Stop Making Sense_
> _Return of the Brecker Brothers_
> _Steely Dan: Two Against Nature_
> _Motorvision_ and _Louder Than Live_ by Soundgarden. I'd also like to see their performance at the 1995 Reading Festival released - I'm pretty sure it was recorded professionally. Not holding my breath on any of these.
> 
> 
> Rush's _R30_ would be on this list but thankfully it's being released on Blu-Ray in December.




"Return of the Brecker Brothers" isn't even available on regular DVD, quite a shame. I have the VHS release, crappy picture quality but unbelievable performance. Any DVD release is a must.


John


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollo131* /forum/post/17495194
> 
> 
> 5 concert videos I'd like to see released on Blu-Ray:
> 
> _Stop Making Sense_



Stop Making Sense was released on BD last month.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/17492845
> 
> 
> The only constant was that Copeland stole the live show too.



Same as when I saw them way back when. I have no idea how he is on this newer DVD, but the guy's a great drummer - very well respected by the fans and industry alike.


And again, The Police are not really an "80's band" - they're a late 70's, New Wave band - from before the genre was completely homogenized and turned more into "dance music" (and marketed heavily to teenage girls and MTV watchers).


Here's a pretty good, concise explanation of the distinctions:
http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=77:381


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17495430
> 
> 
> Same as when I saw them way back when. I have no idea how he is on this newer DVD, but the guy's a great drummer - very well respected by the fans and industry alike.
> 
> And again, The Police are not really an "80's band" - they're a late 70's, New Wave band....



He's great, and although they're playing songs from that era they've added a bit of a jazz underlining to a lot of the songs on this latest tour. Definitely a little more musical complexity..


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollo131* /forum/post/17495194
> 
> 
> 5 concert videos I'd like to see released on Blu-Ray:
> 
> _Stop Making Sense_
> _Return of the Brecker Brothers_
> _Steely Dan: Two Against Nature_
> _Motorvision_ and _Louder Than Live_ by Soundgarden. I'd also like to see their performance at the 1995 Reading Festival released - I'm pretty sure it was recorded professionally. Not holding my breath on any of these.
> 
> 
> Rush's _R30_ would be on this list but thankfully it's being released on Blu-Ray in December.




Stop Making Sense as mentioned above my post, was released recently on BR and it is FANTASTIC. PQ is not a big improvement, but the audio is and is absolute reference IMO.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/17487303
> 
> *FYI*
> 
> 
> 
> John Fogerty: Live by Request on PBS tomorrow night from 9-11.



What a disappointment. I used to love Soundstage productions and I've raved about them many times on this thread. But now they've gone the way of essentially all other productions. The AQ was terrible - totally compressed - esspecially the vocals. And I really don't like 24 fps video.


Ed


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/17487303
> 
> *FYI*
> 
> 
> 
> John Fogerty: Live by Request on PBS tomorrow night from 9-11.



I caught part of this and it was pretty dull. I think this music is OK, but this particular show felt tired from a musical standpoint. The whole presentation just did not work IMO as well. I assume the Albert Hall show is better? If that is as good as JF gets live, I have seen enough.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/17487303
> 
> *FYI*
> 
> 
> 
> John Fogerty: Live by Request on PBS tomorrow night from 9-11.



I caught it for a minute, and he was doing a cover song that I didn't particularly care for (forget what it was), and I noticed it didn't sound too good, so I didn't even keep it on.


I remember the last one of his I saw on PBS, maybe a year or two ago - I thought that one sounded pretty dull, too (is it certain that this one was even new?).


The only one I really liked was that one that's on DVD that they had on a few years back that they were showing during a pledge drive. After how great that one looked and sounded, these newer ones just don't cut it.


----------



## Aliens

I recorded it to DVR and deleted it after about 15 minutes. Maybe it was my mood, but it wasn't doing anything for me, and I was a huge CCR fan.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/17500768
> 
> 
> I recorded it to DVR and deleted it after about 15 minutes. Maybe it was my mood, but it wasn't doing anything for me, and I was a huge CCR fan.



Get Fogerty's new DVD (royal hall).










I picked up Winwoods Soundstage once, it was awlful.


----------



## plasmamaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/17500768
> 
> 
> I recorded it to DVR and deleted it after about 15 minutes. Maybe it was my mood, but it wasn't doing anything for me, and I was a huge CCR fan.



I recorded it and watched it 4 or 5 times since and I just love it. He has a Great Band backing him up and lots of Energy onstage.


I have ordered the DVD at Albert Hall. Hope it is as good.


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17499274
> 
> 
> What a disappointment. I used to love Soundstage productions and I've raved about them many times on this thread. But now they've gone the way of essentially all other productions. The AQ was terrible - totally compressed - esspecially the vocals. And I really don't like 24 fps video.
> 
> 
> Ed



Not a Soundstage Production.

It was done by the same peolple who have done all the Live By Requests.

But yes, the audio was pretty poor, (for the 5-10 minutes I was able to stand before turning it off!)

It sounded to me like 2 mics in the audience really compressed with the snare added in really loud.


The video in NY, (WLIW), was not shown in HD on it's HD channel.

It was in 16x9 in a window pane. (The WLIW logo was below the show).


Overall a technically very poor production.


----------



## Kensmith48

It was a PBS pledge drive. In the 2 hrs. it was on there was approx. 12 songs played. Not the best perfomance I've heard. As part of the pledging they were offering the Albert Hall dvd for $100.00.


----------



## ROSSO Z

I've been beating myself up for forgetting to record Fogerty, but now I'm glad I missed it.


----------



## General Kenobi

175 pages and no plug for Pink Martini









Pink Martini Live In Concert is an excellent concert dvd packed with their best songs and an awesome instrumental that is not on any of their albums. I saw them at Davies Symphony Hall in San Fransicko a few months back, simply incredible!


----------



## vision-master

No Stratocasters?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17501117
> 
> 
> Get Fogerty's new DVD (royal hall).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up Winwoods Soundstage once, it was awlful.



I think Steve Winwood - Soundstage was great. What don't you like about it...I have a 2 channel dolby recording off PBS HD and it sounds very good for stereo


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/17504213
> 
> 
> I think Steve Winwood - Soundstage was great. What don't you like about it...I have a 2 channel dolby recording off PBS HD and it sounds very good for stereo



Where's the bass player?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17504402
> 
> 
> Where's the bass player?



Hey - if The Doors could get away with it....


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/17504213
> 
> 
> I think Steve Winwood - Soundstage was great. What don't you like about it...I have a 2 channel dolby recording off PBS HD and it sounds very good for stereo



OH YEAH! i burned an anamorphic 480i dvd-r with that on it, off of pbshd. one of my favorites, fer sher!


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17504402
> 
> 
> Where's the bass player?



He is behind the drum set and behind the keyboard


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17504458
> 
> 
> Hey - if The Doors could get away with it....



But you had Jimmy.











> Quote:
> The Doors - Larry Knechtal
> 
> Strange Days - Doug Lubahn
> 
> Waiting for the Sun - Doug Lubahn, Kerry Magness & Leroy Vinegar.
> 
> The Soft Parade - Harvey Brooks
> 
> Morrison Hotel - Ray Neapolitan & Lonnie Mack
> 
> L.A. Woman - Jerry Scheff
> 
> Other Voices - Jack Conrad, Ray Neopolitan & Willie Ruff
> 
> Full Circle - Chris Ethridge, Jack Conrad, Charles Larkey & Leland Sklar.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/17504595
> 
> 
> He is behind the drum set and behind the keyboard



Oh, the man behind the screen.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17500056
> 
> 
> If that is as good as JF gets live, I have seen enough.



I've seen Fogerty twice in the past 4 years. I've been fortunate to be very close each time. He puts on a fantastic show. He's energetic, makes eye contact and engages the audience and really looks like he's having a ball. I would recommend a Fogerty concert to anyone.


----------



## westgate

"

Quote:

Originally Posted by Toe View Post

If that is as good as JF gets live, I have seen enough.

-----------------------------------------------------------

I've seen Fogerty twice in the past 4 years. I've been fortunate to be very close each time. He puts on a fantastic show. He's energetic, makes eye contact and engages the audience and really looks like he's having a ball. I would recommend a Fogerty concert to anyone."

==============================================

i've got 2 JF dvds, one from austin city limits (recorded from pbshd onto dvd-r), the other, the portland or. show. both excellent, imo. 'specially up on the 84" screen.


----------



## Toe

^^^^thanks guys










If I was to rent only 1 JF DVD, what should I check out?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17505993
> 
> 
> ^^^^thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to rent only 1 JF DVD, what should I check out?



I have Premonition. It's good but doesn't convey the feel of being at a concert.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17506138
> 
> 
> I have Premonition. It's good but doesn't convey the feel of being at a concert.



That was the one I thought looked and sounded great. But you're right - it's more of a staged concert video than anything else. Like one big, long, "pseudo-live" music video.


I really don't understand anyone thinking that Steve Winwood Sounstage was anything short of exceptional, though. Personally, it's my favorite Soundstage ever. Even if someone's not into him, there's no way they can say it wasn't an excellent show.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> I really don't understand anyone thinking that Steve Winwood Sounstage was anything short of exceptional, though. Personally, it's my favorite Soundstage ever. Even if someone's not into him, there's no way they can say it wasn't an excellent show.



bc this one is waaaaay better. It's got Jim Capaldi.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17506138
> 
> 
> I have Premonition. It's good but doesn't convey the feel of being at a concert.



I have this, all around really nice DVD.


----------



## vision-master

Do you have Commin' down the road?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17507394
> 
> 
> bc this one is waaaaay better. It's got Jim Capaldi.



Does it at least have a bass player I hope?










I've never seen that one, but I imagine it _is_ better. Unless it's just a terrible print of a gruesomely terrible peformance, I can't imagine the real thing not being better. Traffic was a _great_ band. Consummate, creative pros.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17507684
> 
> 
> I have this, all around really nice DVD.


_That_ was the other one I saw on PBS a couple or so years back. It was good, but something about it didn't quite thrill me - the sound quality or something. The playlist was real good, though.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17509894
> 
> 
> Does it at least have a bass player I hope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that one, but I imagine it _is_ better. Unless it's just a terrible print of a gruesomely terrible peformance, I can't imagine the real thing not being better.



Well, it's chopped up with chimp chatter in parts. Still, it shows Traffic when they made a come back in top form.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17507684
> 
> 
> I have this, all around really nice DVD.



Thanks, ordered a used copy.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17509894
> 
> 
> Does it at least have a bass player I hope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that one, but I imagine it _is_ better. Unless it's just a terrible print of a gruesomely terrible peformance, I can't imagine the real thing not being better. Traffic was a _great_ band. Consummate, creative pros.



I was lucky enough to see this exact lineup on the 1994 US tour that this DVD is filmed from. It was a fantastic performance. If the DVD is decent in audio and video quality, this is a must have for Traffic fans.


John


----------



## rollo131




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/17495272
> 
> 
> Stop Making Sense was released on BD last month.



It was? Where? Not in this country.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollo131* /forum/post/17511701
> 
> 
> It was? Where? Not in this country.



here is the link for the review: http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Stop-M...-Blu-ray/6140/ 


You can purchase it from Amazon USA


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollo131* /forum/post/17511701
> 
> 
> It was? Where? Not in this country.



I don't know where you are but I received my copy from Amazon USA last week and watched it over the weekend.


Released Oct. 13, 2009.


----------



## rollo131




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/17512370
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are but I received my copy from Amazon USA last week and watched it over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Released Oct. 13, 2009.



My bad ... this is great news







I thought I was well informed on impending Blu-Ray releases but obviously not.


Just one thing about _Stop Making Sense_ that bothers me, though ... it's nitpicking, but I have a bootleg of TH from that tour (1983), and not only is the set considerably longer than in the feature film, but it reveals how the songs in the film are often edited down (especially "Making Flippy Floppy" and "Girlfriend is Better"), presumably because of pacing or perhaps continuity considerations.


On the original DVD release two bonus songs were included. With the added space on Blu-Ray it would have been a perfect opportunity to include all the other tracks that didn't make the feature film. But it doesn't look like they did. Looks like the only newly featured extra is an interview with the entire band from 1999. And in my opinion that was a missed opportunity, and a mistake.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollo131* /forum/post/17512837
> 
> 
> Just one thing about _Stop Making Sense_ that bothers me, though ... it's nitpicking, but I have a bootleg of TH from that tour (1983), and not only is the set considerably longer than in the feature film, but it reveals how the songs in the film are often edited down (especially "Making Flippy Floppy" and "Girlfriend is Better"), presumably because of pacing or perhaps continuity considerations.
> 
> 
> On the original DVD release two bonus songs were included. With the added space on Blu-Ray it would have been a perfect opportunity to include all the other tracks that didn't make the feature film. But it doesn't look like they did. Looks like the only newly featured extra is an interview with the entire band from 1999. And in my opinion that was a missed opportunity, and a mistake.



Have you watched/listened to the bonus feature narration? They touch on some of what you are talking about...


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17507684
> 
> 
> I have this, all around really nice DVD.



Yup..+1


-t


----------



## teknoguy

The tour JF did with John Mellencamp was outstanding couple years back.

Wish that had come out on DVD.


-t


----------



## Artslinger

I bought this a couple of weeks ago... Dream Theater - Live at Budokan (2004).











Audio and Video is top knotch.


Some great amazing playing and singing on this disk. Though the over indulgence of noodling can become a bit boring, when they keep the songs tighter it is great.


----------



## vision-master

AS, you have good taste.


----------



## TBert

Picked up two exceptional concert dvds yesterday:


The first one is "Kings of Leon live at the O2", which just came out yesterday, and will be available on blu-ray next week. Filmed in HD, the show is 1 hr. 40 min. long with 22 songs, with two audio tracks (2.0 and dd5.1). Very nice video and audio quality and great show by one of the most talented young bands today IMO.


The other one is "Joe Bonamassa live at Royal Albert Hall". Joe is a young blues guitarist, a la Stevie Ray, Clapton, etc., in fact Clapton appears with him on a classic, "Futher on up the Road". Also very good video and audio quality including dts as well as dd5.1 and 2.0. The show is over two hours and spread across two discs to avoid compression.


----------



## vision-master

The Dark Side of the Moon Tour DVD


Roger Waters Dark Side of the Moon Tour Poster











According to his manager, "Roger is working on a film of the TDSOTM [The Dark Side of the Moon] Live show but until it is finished there will be no release scheduled."


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/17515524
> 
> 
> Picked up two exceptional concert dvds yesterday:
> 
> 
> The first one is "Kings of Leon live at the O2", which just came out yesterday, and will be available on blu-ray next week. Filmed in HD, the show is 1 hr. 40 min. long with 22 songs, with two audio tracks (2.0 and dd5.1). Very nice video and audio quality and great show by one of the most talented young bands today IMO.
> 
> 
> The other one is "Joe Bonamassa live at Royal Albert Hall". Joe is a young blues guitarist, a la Stevie Ray, Clapton, etc., in fact Clapton appears with him on a classic, "Futher on up the Road". Also very good video and audio quality including dts as well as dd5.1 and 2.0. The show is over two hours and spread across two discs to avoid compression.



Interesting, I just bought a Kings of Leon cd out of curiousity and was impressed by them, very interesting stuff. I'll have to check the 02 out...


I'm always interested in new blues guitarists also. So in short thanks appreciate the double header!


----------



## vision-master

I'm gonna wait for the BR disk.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17530728
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wait for the BR disk.



Live at the 02 comes out on BD in 10 days so I can wait too!


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17530521
> 
> 
> The Dark Side of the Moon Tour DVD
> 
> 
> Roger Waters Dark Side of the Moon Tour Poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to his manager, "Roger is working on a film of the TDSOTM [The Dark Side of the Moon] Live show but until it is finished there will be no release scheduled."



They have an excellent (8/10 PQ and 8/10 AQ) bootleg of this tour on DVD already, have a copy and very happy as I watch it usualy once or twice a week


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17530911
> 
> 
> They have an excellent (8/10 PQ and 8/10 AQ) bootleg of this tour on DVD already, have a copy and very happy as I watch it usualy once or twice a week



I'm sure its a religious experience, I caught that show 3 times







.


I want a Blue-Ray damnit!


----------



## Malcolm_B

Been waiting on a release of this tour for three freaking years now! Come on, Roger! Damn!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17531368
> 
> 
> I'm sure its a religious experience, I caught that show 3 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I want a Blue-Ray damnit!



Yeah, Widescreen with TrueHD and some Updated Animation.











> Quote:
> They have an excellent (8/10 PQ and 8/10 AQ) bootleg of this tour on DVD already, have a copy and very happy as I watch it usualy once or twice a week



My copy is more like a 10/10.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17533230
> 
> 
> Yeah, Widescreen with TrueHD and some Updated Animation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My copy is more like a 10/10.



Does your copy have the "clicks" (que for the band to start songs) ie. raw audio from the soundboard? Mine does, and I think it is pretty cool to hear what the band hears in their little "earpieces"


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17533660
> 
> 
> Does your copy have the "clicks" (que for the band to start songs) ie. raw audio from the soundboard? Mine does, and I think it is pretty cool to hear what the band hears in their little "earpieces"



My copy was aired March 18th, 2007 - Buenos Aires. A two DVD set.


----------



## eiricd

is this Roger Waters dvd available to buy someplace? (many online retailers sell bootleg dvds...) I cannot find a torrent!! I have found one from Chile, but even though it's pro shot - it's not the one talked about here obviously


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/17544523
> 
> 
> is this Roger Waters dvd available to buy someplace? (many online retailers sell bootleg dvds...) I cannot find a torrent!! I have found one from Chile, but even though it's pro shot - it's not the one talked about here obviously



It's a bootleg.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17546352
> 
> 
> It's a bootleg.




yes I know. nevertheless - many retailers sell pro shot bootlegs, even some stores


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17530521
> 
> 
> The Dark Side of the Moon Tour DVD
> 
> 
> Roger Waters Dark Side of the Moon Tour Poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to his manager, "Roger is working on a film of the TDSOTM [The Dark Side of the Moon] Live show but until it is finished there will be no release scheduled."




that's great news though, isn't it? it means something is in the works


----------



## taxman48

Got McCartneys Citi Field blu ray on my Santa list.. It came out today with dvd/2cds.. I was in 2nd row, maybe I'm in the dvd?


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/17553742
> 
> 
> Got McCartneys Citi Field blu ray on my Santa list.. It came out today with dvd/2cds.. I was in 2nd row, maybe I'm in the dvd?



It was not released in Blu Ray that I could find


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17554207
> 
> 
> It was not released in Blu Ray that I could find



I've been searching for it to..without luck


strange, as his previous release was on blu-ray


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I've been looking at clips on YouTube of this DVD, and while the quality is very good, the camera shot selection is a bit underwhelming, not enough crowd shots and no pans.


I also don't like hearing the sound right off the board, its unrealistic.

Still looks good though!


Heres a sample:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlReOpuwDKI


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17559652
> 
> 
> I've been looking at clips on YouTube of this DVD, and while the quality is very good, the camera shot selection is a bit underwhelming, not enough crowd shots and no pans.
> 
> 
> I also don't like hearing the sound right off the board, its unrealistic.
> 
> Still looks good though!
> 
> 
> Heres a sample:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlReOpuwDKI



egads! the girls guitar is out of tune from rodgers.

i wonder how he deals with something like that; just let it go, she compensates while playing, he gets pissed off at her or her guitar tech after the show, makes heads roll, or what?


as a former barroom/night club/college venue player for ~20 years, nothing pissed me off







more than an out of tune instrument when it shouldn't be.

i do realize it can be caused by air temp changes, etc if playing outdoors, etc.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17559652
> 
> 
> I've been looking at clips on YouTube of this DVD, and while the quality is very good, the camera shot selection is a bit underwhelming, not enough crowd shots and no pans.
> 
> 
> I also don't like hearing the sound right off the board, its unrealistic.
> 
> Still looks good though!
> 
> 
> Heres a sample:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlReOpuwDKI



That's the 1st disk. It's, well ok.










You gotta find DSOTM on the 2cd disk. Excellent!










SECOND HALF......


Speak to me

Breathe

On the run

Time

Great gig in the sky

Money

Us and them

Any color you like

Brain damage

Eclipse

The happiest day's of our lives

Another brick in the wall (part 2)

Vera

Bring the boy's back home

Comfortably numb


Fan produced version




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


Different flim from another proshot




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Liquid

This will be rushed out like the Wish You Were Here SACD


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17559652
> 
> 
> I've been looking at clips on YouTube of this DVD, and while the quality is very good, the camera shot selection is a bit underwhelming, not enough crowd shots and no pans.
> 
> 
> I also don't like hearing the sound right off the board, its unrealistic.
> 
> Still looks good though!
> 
> 
> Heres a sample:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlReOpuwDKI



This has right off the board sound? That has me excited personaly







Is there going to be a BR of this show at some point?


----------



## taxman48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/17555047
> 
> 
> I've been searching for it to..without luck
> 
> 
> strange, as his previous release was on blu-ray



According to most of the gripes on Amazon, its hard to believe with 15 hd cameras at concert, its not on BD.. Obviously this was rushed out with the plan to release the BD later on.. Not fair to all the fans to get double dipped for BD movie.. I was at concert friday night in 2nd row and there were so many cameras you were falling over them.. big disappointment...


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17564519
> 
> 
> This has right off the board sound? That has me excited personaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there going to be a BR of this show at some point?




Yea I actually want to hear the concert after Waters has finished threatening his sound engineers for 4 months to get the bloody sound right.


This show was a TV presentation, I seriously doubt its the same show that Roger Waters is going to release. I'm hoping he does the Hollywood Bowl shows that I went to!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17566284
> 
> 
> Yea I actually want to hear the concert after Waters has finished threatening his sound engineers for 4 months to get the bloody sound right.
> 
> 
> This show was a TV presentation, I seriously doubt its the same show that Roger Waters is going to release. I'm hoping he does the Hollywood Bowl shows that I went to!




Is he known to get a little "crazy" as far as getting the tech aspects right?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

LOL yep hes a perfectionist.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/17564840
> 
> 
> According to most of the gripes on Amazon, its hard to believe with 15 hd cameras at concert, its not on BD.. Obviously this was rushed out with the plan to release the BD later on.. Not fair to all the fans to get double dipped for BD movie.. I was at concert friday night in 2nd row and there were so many cameras you were falling over them.. big disappointment...



why they don't release them at the same time, I'll never know. is it really to have the fans buy it twice, JUST in case it doesn't get the BD release after all?

I have a feeling this will be out on BD at some point. and for once, I'm gonna actually wait and see


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17566284
> 
> 
> I'm hoping he does the Hollywood Bowl shows that I went to!



I know they wouldn't do the Seattle show, as there were a couple of goofs, especially during Us & Them. But it was still a freaking awesome show.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17567183
> 
> 
> Is he known to get a little "crazy" as far as getting the tech aspects right?



I don't think he's any more "crazy" than any other artist that cares about his craft and how it's presented for posterity.


Many new bands/groups use hi-tech wizardry to change the "voice", "tempo", etc of their songs to the point as one producer said, you're making a hit song with software. A lot of other bands/groups/artists take very seriously, the creation of music and want to have it sound just so. Without gimmicks. In the studio and when played live. They are very critical of their own work. It may seem "crazy" to some of us but it is there legacy they are trying to protect.


As I understand, Jimmy Page for example does not like the sound of the Live Zeppelin concert done a couple years ago. He had been told that it could be changed easily enough, electronicly. He won't hear of it.


As much as I'd love to see the concert on DVD. It's his call as to when it will, if ever, come out.


I'm sure Roger Waters is the same way.


-t


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/17569316
> 
> 
> why they don't release them at the same time, I'll never know. is it really to have the fans buy it twice, JUST in case it doesn't get the BD release after all?
> 
> I have a feeling this will be out on BD at some point. and for once, I'm gonna actually wait and see



It's a business decision.

McCartney is a very shrewd businessman. Always has been since his time with the Beatles when he saw how they got ripped off from record companies and promoters and marketeers. He's also one of the richest but it's hard to change spots after so many years.


Could also be production problems with the BD too. But my guess is M-O-N-E-Y. "That's what I want..."


-t


----------



## vision-master

So, does the greed ever stop?


I mean, how much money does one need. Like The Stones, how many 100's of millions do they want?


At least Sammy Hagar does it just for fun now.


----------



## JBaumgart

Any word on a new Steely Dan DVD? I saw them in Minneapolis recently (Aja Tour) and they sounded great.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17573865
> 
> 
> I mean, how much money does one need. Like The Stones, how many 100's of millions do they want?



The Stones have a never-ending need for it, though.


Alimony, palimony, legitimate child support, illegitimate child support, jet-set lifestyle, frequent blood tranfusions....


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17573865
> 
> 
> So, does the greed ever stop?
> 
> 
> I mean, how much money does one need. Like The Stones, how many 100's of millions do they want?
> 
> 
> At least Sammy Hagar does it just for fun now.



It's a business. It's not Music.


Sammy Hager just sold controlling interest in his Tequila enterprise for over $100Million. Sammy owns a hi-end hotel in CA. He also owns a guitar company (partnered with Yamaha). He's starting up a chain of fast-food restaurants. Music is a part of the whole. So yes, he could be doing the music for fun but he has other businesses in place to keep the $$ rolling in. And those businesses are based on his "image".

What they say and what they do or why they do it is very often miles apart from the public image.


The Stones, Mick and Keith and Charlie are pretty big in giving money away to charities and/or organizations that they feel strong about. You never hear about it because it doesn't fit in with the image.


As they used to say, The Beatles were never as "innocent and clean cut" as folks thought or the image projected. And the Stones were never as "bad or debauched" as they let on. It's the image that sells. Still does.


-t


----------



## taxman48

Still can't find the BD version of McCartneys concert..







.. hope it's not true that the fans will have to double dip to get the BD version..I'm calling in to NY station 104.3 sunday morning to request "Money, That's What I Want", and dedicate it to $ir. Paul and his company for this bonehead decision..


----------



## vision-master

The Beatles died in 1971.


----------



## DLMN8R

Picked up the Kansas Know Place Like Home DVD this weekend. Average PQ a little above average AQ. The performance was good. Nice addition for any Kansas fan.


----------



## Rammitinski

Hmmm. I was a _huge_ Kansas fan up to about 1977 (saw them twice - would've been a third time, but a better concert from someone I hadn't ever seen came up that night), and I just looked to see who was in the band in the DVD.


No Steinhardt, Hope - or Livgren (other than a "guest appearance") - so it'd be a worthless addition for me.


I'm just not a big fan of other people playing other, formally popular, great band's best songs from their heyday - no matter how slick and polished a newer DVD of them may be (or how good, respected or well-known the new musicians may be. I was also a big Steve Morse fan - but I don't think of the band Kansas when I think of him - I mainly think of the Dregs, or even solo. He only makes an "appearance" here, too, anyway).


Probably an entertaining enough video, but nothing as an old, even hard-core, Kansas fan that I'd "have" to own.


I just think it's really bogus the way they're doing this now for a buck - especially where the lead singer is involved, like with bands like Foreigner or Queen. REO, Heart and Chicago are total jokes, too. Or how about Fleetwood Mac without 1/3 of their hit writer/singers (which was one of the only two that could actually write more than two or three really good songs - and could actually sing)?


Heck, we might as well have Paul and Ringo get together and make a DVD of all Beatle songs - with Paul even singing John's lead vocals - or worse yet - some no-named guy that sounds like him. By the way - what's Julian doing these days - he ain't too busy, is he? Might as well get Dhani in there, too.


All in all, though, I'd have to say that Roger Waters performing something as classic as the whole DSOTM album, without any of the original band, and which Gilmour sang lead on, takes the cake.


This stuff's all fine and dandy for a lot of people - but for a purist like myself, it's nothing I especially want to go out of my way to see (if it's on TV on a PBS pledge drive or Soundstage or something, I may watch it - but I certainly wouldn't _buy_ it). I don't mind if an artist has a prolific enough solo career, and he does a couple of old songs of his former band's (like McCartney) - but that's not what we're talking about here - some of this almost borders on fraud - like Foreigner, where there's only one original guy in the band.


----------



## vision-master

Is this bc the old R&R still rules? I mean lot's of kids listen to all this old stuff. I never really got into doo-woop when I was a kid. That's 50's stuff was, well pretty lame.


----------



## Rammitinski

Doo *** was pretty silly when you come down to it. I was very young when that stuff was out, and nobody in my family really listened to it (thank God - an occasional song is OK, but a whole diet of that would've drove me nuts).


It has nothing to do with the music, though - it's just the principle with me. I was a hard core fan of most of those groups I mentioned. Heart was one of my favorite bands. It was hard enough to see them turn all "Doo ***" (which they did - funny you should mention that style) and "Hair" (from originally being one of the darkest, hardest, popular, Zeppelin-esque Rock bands around), but doing DVD's with nobody but the two chicks now and calling themselves "Heart" is a joke (Heart was a _band_). At least they kept Howard Leese around on guitar through their early changeover period, but he's now long gone, too.


----------



## vision-master

Check out Blue Cheer. Haven't two out of the three members been togather for 40 years with the third joining the band in the 80's. I don't know their names. I just like their DVD.


----------



## Rammitinski

Yeah, they were a good band. Never really that mainstream popular, but that's a good thing.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17589792
> 
> 
> Yeah, they were a good band. Never really that mainstream popular, but that's a good thing.



Well, if you don't already own the Blue Cheer DVD, maybe it's time?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17589287
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I was a _huge_ Kansas fan up to about 1977 (saw them twice - would've been a third time, but a better concert from someone I hadn't ever seen came up that night), and I just looked to see who was in the band in the DVD.



Woah I saw Kansas in the late 70s, to this day, one of the worst concerts ive ever seen. They were wearing tennis sportswear, complete with headbands and short-shorts. They didnt even really look like they were playing. There was this heavily synthesized, possibly pre-recorded sound coming out of the stacks .... oh my it was horrible.


You liked shows like that?


----------



## Rammitinski

Well, the second time I saw them was really bad. It was at an indoor ice rink, and was so loud that you literally couldn't even make anything out - you couldn't even keep time with the beat. The sound was just one, big, bouncing-off-the-walls mishmosh. My buddy and I couldn't even hear each other talk when we put our mouths right up to the other's ear with our hands cupped and yelled at the top of our lungs.


The first time I was in the balcony straight away - so they were pretty far away. But I do remember one point where it was obvious they used a tape - at the end of "Sparks of the Tempest". The song just kept going and faded out eventually, after they walked off of the stage while it was _still playing!_


They were decent enough that time (at least from my vantage point), but it was really their first three studio albums that I liked them for. The next two were OK, albeit more commercial (never cared for when they went all "girlie' with pap like "Dust in the Wind"), but after that I lost interest. I didn't even care for the live album that they put out at the time - "One for the Road".


The one member of the band I really liked at the time was Steinhardt - he was an imposing figure with his tiny violin - looked more like a biker than a Prog Rocker, and the songs he sang lead on were probably my favorites. He had some really long, wild-ass hair on him, and supposedly it actually caught fire and burned off at one time.


I'm a Prog-head - and that's why I was into them in the beginning (I didn't really say that the concerts I saw were necessarily that great!).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17571385
> 
> 
> I don't think he's any more "crazy" than any other artist that cares about his craft and how it's presented for posterity.
> 
> 
> Many new bands/groups use hi-tech wizardry to change the "voice", "tempo", etc of their songs to the point as one producer said, you're making a hit song with software. A lot of other bands/groups/artists take very seriously, the creation of music and want to have it sound just so. Without gimmicks. In the studio and when played live. They are very critical of their own work. It may seem "crazy" to some of us but it is there legacy they are trying to protect.
> 
> 
> As I understand, Jimmy Page for example does not like the sound of the Live Zeppelin concert done a couple years ago. He had been told that it could be changed easily enough, electronicly. He won't hear of it.
> 
> 
> As much as I'd love to see the concert on DVD. It's his call as to when it will, if ever, come out.
> 
> 
> I'm sure Roger Waters is the same way.
> 
> 
> -t




Agreed. I did not mean crazy in a critical way, but more artistic crazy which the best artists seem to have in common and we should all be thankful for.


----------



## Quickster2

The pre-reviews I read were all good. I'll see for myself and weigh in this weekend. Not all bands stay together but if the core remains then that is important. Hope I did not waste my money.


FWIW Clapton's Crossroads is a good DVD I keep coming back to.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17590380
> 
> 
> Agreed. I did not mean crazy in a critical way, but more artistic crazy which the best artists seem to have in common and we should all be thankful for.



we are talking about a guy (Roger) who used to tell the audience "Audience participation is fine but not at our shows please" lol.


----------



## Rammitinski












I wouldn't call that "crazy" - more like having a rod up your you-know-what.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/17590755
> 
> 
> Not all bands stay together but if the core remains then that is important.



That's just it - Steinhardt's voice (at least) _was_ an essential part of the "core" - he shared the lead vocals with Walsh (and often traded off with him within the same song).


So was Livgren's guitar sound, IMO - especially his leads - but if someone can imitate him good enough, I suppose it'll do. He also wrote most of their stuff, but that doesn't matter in this case.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Radio bands like Fleetwood Mac, Foreigner and Kansas are essentially commercial enterprises, so anything they want to do to keep the enterprise functioning will ultimately be measured by their success in the entertainment marketplace.


I dont really see why traditional rock groups necessarily have to die with their members. Why should horrid enterprises like "The Blue Man Group" be allowed to treat membership like a salary position, but great bands like Fleetwood Mac have to succumb to old age?


Its true, they may not be worth listening to without Stevie Nicks, but I sure would give them a chance


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17594861
> 
> 
> Its true, they may not be worth listening to without Stevie Nicks, but I sure would give them a chance



Actually, I was referring to Christine McVie.


If Nicks left, too, I wasn't aware.


(Stevie Nicks can sing? She's probably had more throat operations than Grace Slick. Don't think all the coke did her vocal chords and nasal passages any favors, either.







)


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17594861
> 
> 
> I dont really see why traditional rock groups necessarily have to die with their members. Why should horrid enterprises like "The Blue Man Group" be allowed to treat membership like a salary position, but great bands like Fleetwood Mac have to succumb to old age?



I've actually seen some of these old bands at summer festivals, where there are actually _no_ original members in them, yet they're still using the name (bought the rights to it). Fun to see, maybe - but it ain't really the band. I remember seeing what was billed as "Rare Earth" once at a local fest. I was awaiting Pete Rivera's great, distinctive voice and drumming. When I saw them, though, there was only one, vaguely familiar name in the group (_not_ the singer, who sounded nothing like him) - I think it was a guy who joined them briefly for their last album, or the tour for it - or 5 or 10 years later or something. I know it was a cheap concert, but I still felt extremely cheated.


----------



## vision-master

Trivia.........



> Quote:
> Gram Parsons: Age 26
> 
> Flying Burrito Brothers
> 
> (b. Ingram Cecil Connor III, 5 November 1946, Winter Haven, FL, d. Joshua Tree, CA 19 September 1973).
> 
> "During the funeral ceremony for Gram's close friend Clarence White, Gram was overheard stating that when he died, rather than being buried in the ground, he would like to be taken out to The Joshua Tree desert of southern California and burned. After Gram died in The Joshua Tree Inn, his body was taken to the Los Angeles International Airport in preparation for being flown to Louisiana for burial. Gram's road manager Phil Kaufman and a friend, Michael Martin, got very intoxicated, borrowed a broken down hearse and drove to LAX to retrieve the body. When they arrived, they told the shipping clerk that Gram's remains were to be sent out of another airport, flashed some bogus paperwork and falsely signed for the body. After crashing into a wall and almost being arrested, Phil, Michael and Gram drove back to The Joshua Tree Desert, stopping only to buy more beer and a container of gasoline. They took Gram's remains into the desert, poured gasoline inside the coffin and set him ablaze. The two were arrested several days later and fined $700.00 for stealing and burning the COFFIN (it was is not against the law to steal a dead body). Gram's partially burned remains were finally laid to rest in a modest cemetery near New Orleans, LA. Gram's death in 1973 as a result of drug toxicity' emphasized its air of poignancy, and the mysterious theft of his body after the funeral, whereupon his road manager, Philip Kaufman cremated the body in the desert, carrying out Gram's wishes, added to the singer's legend." ~ http://www.gramparsons.com/ Gram's death in 1973 as a result of "drug toxicity."


----------



## Artslinger

Gram Parsons used to hang with Keith Richards and party (drugs).



Return to Sin City - A Tribute to Gram Parsons. If you like Gram Parsons this is a nice tribute concert DVD to have.


Very good picture and audio quality.


----------



## Artslinger

X - Live In Los Angeles (2005)


Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1

Audio: Dolby 5.1, Dolby 2.0

Run Time: 67 minutes


If you like X form of punkish rock pick this up. I forgot how much I liked Billy Zoom's guitar playing.













Track Listing

1. Your Phone’s Off The Hook, But You’re Not

2. In This House That I Call Home

3. We’re Desperate

4. Beyond & Back

5. White Girl

6. The Unheard Music

7. Los Angeles

8. True Love

9. I’m Coming Over

10. Blue Spark

11. The New World

12. Nausea

13. Johny Hit And Run Paulene

14. Motel Room In My Bed

15. Sugarlight

16. Because I Do

17. Devil Doll

18. The Hungry Wolf

19. Year 1

20. The World’s A Mess, It’s In My Kiss

21. Soul Kitchen


----------



## vision-master

This suckers going on tonight - Bluray.











1.Opening Logos

2."Continental Drift"

3."Start Me Up"

4."Sad Sad Sad"

5."Tumbling Dice"

6."Ruby Tuesday"

7."Rock And A Hard Place"

8."Honky Tonk Women"

9."You Can't Always Get What You Want"

10."Happy"

11."Paint It Black"

12."2000 Light Years From Home"

13."Sympathy For The Devil"

14."Street Fighting Man"

15."It's Only Rock'n'Roll"

16."Brown Sugar"

17."(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction"

18.End Credits


----------



## vision-master

If'n you like the Stones, get 'Live at the Max' on bluray.


It's the best in all respects!


----------



## 5o9

The Black Crowes: Cabin Fever


While not my cup of tea, this is one of the best AQ dvd I've heard. DVD of a few studio live recordings. Not familiar with the music, seems to be blue grass, country, some stuff approaches Alman Bros. Singing is not great.


----------



## toobwacky

Apologies is this has been discussed before...


AFAIK I've seen every laser disc / DVD The Who has ever put out. I also saw them live around 1975. I wasn't too interested in seeing The Who - Live at the Royal Albert Hall (2001) because it's one of those shows that includes special guests and The Who are getting up there in age so I (wrongly) assumed this show would be rather hoaky. The truth is The Who, in 2001, still put on one of the best live shows anyone will ever see! I was especially thrilled by how much Townsend's playing has matured and by how spectacular Zak Starkey is on drums.


Proof of how good The Who are as musicians, even at this stage in their lives, is evidenced by what an energy let down it is when their far younger guests join them on stage (with the exception of Kelly Jones.) Thankfully, the vast majority of this concert is without guest "interference."










Personally, I think this is the best Who show available and even in 2001 they were on top of their game. I am (still) in awe of The Who.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17616749
> 
> 
> Apologies is this has been discussed before...
> 
> 
> AFAIK I've seen every laser disc / DVD The Who has ever put out. I also saw them live around 1975. I wasn't too interested in seeing The Who - Live at the Royal Albert Hall (2001) because it's one of those shows that includes special guests and The Who are getting up there in age so I (wrongly) assumed this show would be rather hoaky. The truth is The Who, in 2001, still put on one of the best live shows anyone will ever see! I was especially thrilled by how much Townsend's playing has matured and by how spectacular Zak Starkey is on drums.
> 
> 
> Proof of how good The Who are as musicians, even at this stage in their lives, is evidenced by what an energy let down it is when their far younger guests join them on stage (with the exception of Kelly Jones.) Thankfully, the vast majority of this concert is without guest "interference."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think this is the best Who show available and even in 2001 they were on top of their game. I am (still) in awe of The Who.



i agree 1000% absolutamente







!!


a reference sd quality concert disc. at least for the overall experience.

when i view it on my pj and 84" screen and sound system, it brings tears to my eyes. (as does PF's 'pulse' and several others!)


onliest other thing i could want is this show on blu-ray (with the necessary increase in pq and aq, of course.) not sure if this show was filmed or videotaped. if film or hd videotape, it could be put on blu ray.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17616749
> 
> 
> Apologies is this has been discussed before...
> 
> 
> AFAIK I've seen every laser disc / DVD The Who has ever put out. I also saw them live around 1975. I wasn't too interested in seeing The Who - Live at the Royal Albert Hall (2001) because it's one of those shows that includes special guests and The Who are getting up there in age so I (wrongly) assumed this show would be rather hoaky. The truth is The Who, in 2001, still put on one of the best live shows anyone will ever see! I was especially thrilled by how much Townsend's playing has matured and by how spectacular Zak Starkey is on drums.
> 
> 
> Proof of how good The Who are as musicians, even at this stage in their lives, is evidenced by what an energy let down it is when their far younger guests join them on stage (with the exception of Kelly Jones.) Thankfully, the vast majority of this concert is without guest "interference."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think this is the best Who show available and even in 2001 they were on top of their game. I am (still) in awe of The Who.




You are very correct, and Townsend's guitar playing, IMO, has just gotten better and better as he matured. I was lucky enough to see Roger this past Tuesday at the end of his solo tour..... 8th row. He still puts on a great show, and was very humble and appreciative of the audience.... the consumate gentleman and performer. He did quite a few Who songs you wouldn't have expected....... Pictures of Lily....... I Can See for Miles..... Behind Blue Eyes....... Going Mobile (Simon Townsend sang and sounded just like Pete) ................... and some you would expect........ Young Mans Blues. He opened with a different version of "Who Are You", started off acoustic and with the chorus harmonies, fantastic version that ended up rocking out. They won't be around much longer, I am happy I got to see this show 


John


----------



## SDsteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17616749
> 
> 
> Personally, I think this is the best Who show available and even in 2001 they were on top of their game. I am (still) in awe of The Who.



They also have one of the best music documentaries I have ever seen. The Who- Amazing Journey.










The main documentary is 2 hours long, and the rare footage looks and sounds great. Then there is a second 90-minute doc covering the musicianship and personality of each member. Essential for a Who fan. (if you rent it on Netflix the main documentary is disc 1)


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17616749
> 
> 
> Apologies is this has been discussed before...



Over the years this disk has been brought up several times in this thread - and each time I warn people that the AQ, IMO, is bad enough that the disk never sees any play time on my system.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

Now you tell me, I just ordered a used copy from Amazon for $4.29


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17618086
> 
> 
> Over the years this disk has been brought up several times in this thread - and each time I warn people that the AQ, IMO, is bad enough that the disk never sees any play time on my system.
> 
> 
> Ed



That is truly your loss b/c this is one of the great shows. My processor allows extensive control over the sound, yet I didn't hear the need to adjust it like I do with some DVDs. What exactly is your gripe regarding the sound?


As a side note, I about fell off the couch when Noel Gallagher was announced and brought out on stage and Pete said: "Thank god he didn't bring his brother!"


Priceless!!!


----------



## vision-master

That's ekb - snobophile.


----------



## toobwacky

Gotcha


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17618086
> 
> 
> Over the years this disk has been brought up several times in this thread - and each time I warn people that the AQ, IMO, is bad enough that the disk never sees any play time on my system.
> 
> 
> Ed



that's a shame. you're missing a lot!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17618086
> 
> 
> Over the years this disk has been brought up several times in this thread - and each time I warn people that the AQ, IMO, is bad enough that the disk never sees any play time on my system.
> 
> 
> Ed




What exactly is wrong with the audio in your opinion? I was going to give this a rent (if Netflix has it).


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/17590755
> 
> 
> The pre-reviews I read were all good. I'll see for myself and weigh in this weekend. Not all bands stay together but if the core remains then that is important. Hope I did not waste my money.
> 
> 
> FWIW Clapton's Crossroads is a good DVD I keep coming back to.



Not worth the money IMO. Vocals are weak and music OK. Will stick with the CD greatest hits. FWIW


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17618086
> 
> 
> Over the years this disk has been brought up several times in this thread - and each time I warn people that the AQ, IMO, is bad enough that the disk never sees any play time on my system.
> 
> 
> Ed



yawn - I would have bet my house you were going to show up and repeat your mantra.


Your opinion of this DVD is noted, again and again and again, sheesh. For Pete's sake sell the damn DVD if you hate it so much. Hell, throw it away.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

lol can i pipe in with my low opinion of this DVD, or should I shuddap too?


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17620087
> 
> 
> lol can i pipe in with my low opinion of this DVD, or should I shuddap too?



Minority opinions are welcome. Please elaborate.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17620087
> 
> 
> lol can i pipe in with my low opinion of this DVD, or should I shuddap too?



I'll be quiet too!









I wasn't impressed with the DVD myself...but I will agree with the Documentary! Very good as with most of the other Who documentaries. Which I have to say are always well done. Pete gets "crankier" with every new one but he speaks the truth no matter how much it hurts.


Good friend saw Roger on his solo tour just a couple of weeks back and said he was very impressed with the show. As was mentioned above, Roger is a "gentlemen" and gives kudos to everyone yet still belts out those tunes with passion.


-t


----------



## vision-master

Glad I'm picking up a used copy for under $5.


----------



## toobwacky

Just for some context, here is the consensus on The Who Live at the Royal Albert Hall gathered from several sources outside of the AVS forum.


Netflix: Average of 8,834 ratings is 3.7 stars out of a possible 5 = 74% positive.


IMDB: 8.6 out of 10 from 125 votes cast = 86% positive.


Amazon: 4.5 stars out of a possible 5 based on 84 reviews = 90% positive.


Of note are the consistently high ratings, averaging around 83%. Does this mean this show will appeal to everyone? No, no concert has unanimous appeal, but obviously the vast majority have a very favorable opinion of this concert.


If you are a Who fan, or just a fan of rock ‘n roll in general, do yourself a favor, forget the nay-sayers and *see this show!*


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17620920
> 
> 
> Of note are the consistently high ratings, averaging around 83%. Does this mean this show will appeal to everyone? No, no concert has unanimous appeal, but obviously the vast majority have a very favorable opinion of this concert.
> 
> 
> If you are a Who fan, or just a fan of rock n roll in general, do yourself a favor, forget the nay-sayers and *see this show!*



I whole-heartedly agree. I think you should see this one as well:


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/17621126
> 
> 
> I whole-heartedly agree. I think you should see this one as well:


*Absolutely!* Isle of Wight, Kilburn and Royal Albert Hall are all stellar shows.


----------



## antennahead

And their best performance caught on film, IMHO, is the bonus material "Live at the Coliseum", from the Who at Kilburn DVD ............... unfortunately this was never meant to be a commercial release, and the audio and video quality is dismal but modern standards........ but man oh man is the performance killer ................. it's the closest thing to a video version of "Live at Leeds", having been filmed 2 months prior to the Leeds show.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17620547
> 
> 
> I'll be quiet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't impressed with the DVD myself...but I will agree with the Documentary! Very good as with most of the other Who documentaries. Which I have to say are always well done. Pete gets "crankier" with every new one but he speaks the truth no matter how much it hurts.
> 
> 
> Good friend saw Roger on his solo tour just a couple of weeks back and said he was very impressed with the show. As was mentioned above, Roger is a "gentlemen" and gives kudos to everyone yet still belts out those tunes with passion.
> 
> 
> -t




I agree with your friend........ his band was "tight", and all the players were very good. He put on a 2 hour show, told little Who stories, and was very happy to be adored by his fans, something more "stars" need........ it was nice to see how genuinely appreciative he was!


John


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17620920
> 
> 
> Just for some context, here is the consensus on The Who Live at the Royal Albert Hall gathered from several sources outside of the AVS forum.
> 
> ...
> 
> If you are a Who fan, or just a fan of rock ‘n roll in general, do yourself a favor, forget the nay-sayers and *see this show!*



the violin lead/solo at the end of 'baba o'riley', alone, is worth the 'price of admission'. HOT! HOT! HOT!

and there are many other 'just as good moments' in this show.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

The Who Live at the Royal Albert Hall could have been so much better though ... the bass is a bit muddy, and the continuity of the concert overall is poor. They obviously taped it on more than one night, and seemingly from different types of concerts. WTF are they doing introducing Peter Townsend and some other guy onstage after Baba O'Reilly?


My other main complaint is just a personal opinion, but I really wish The Who would freshen up their concerts a bit. They always play them as straight-up, high energy rock n' Roll shows. Roger Daltry is always out there waving his arms and Towshend is always playing his classic distorted bar cords, which is fine, but we've seen it so many times.


I dont know about you guys, but I always preferred their heavily orchestrated progressive songs like Baba O'Reilly and Behind Blue Eyes. Why can't they bring out the violin solos a little earlier, elaborate on their keyboard passages a bit longer, etc?


Also, while the SQ of this DVD is fine, it could be more dynamic, there could be more seperation between the instruments at the low end, although The Who does require a dose of distortion, so i appreciate that its a fine line they would have to walk there.


----------



## vision-master

Just picked up 'Kings of Leon live at the 02' - Bluray.........


----------



## TBert

Just picked up 'Kings of Leon live at the 02' - Bluray.........



Does it include a dts HD master audio track? If so I may double dip this one!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/17626345
> 
> 
> Just picked up 'Kings of Leon live at the 02' - Bluray.........
> 
> 
> 
> Does it include a dts HD master audio track? If so I may double dip this one!



Yup, only had time to watch the 1st song last night, but yes, TrueHD.










Maybe I'll get thru the whole concert tonight!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17618195
> 
> 
> What exactly is your gripe regarding the sound?



It's been a long time since I listened to it and so I'm working from memory - but as usual my primary complaint is the loudness (ie too much dynamic compression). Also the mixing is very bad because you can't hear certain instuments when they are featured - for example there was a part that was almost a bass solo and you can hardly hear the bass.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17618273
> 
> 
> That's ekb - snobophile.



What's your problem.










Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17619425
> 
> 
> yawn - I would have bet my house you were going to show up and repeat your mantra.
> 
> 
> Your opinion of this DVD is noted, again and again and again, sheesh. For Pete's sake sell the damn DVD if you hate it so much. Hell, throw it away.



I didn't bring up this DVD again. I'm only presenting another point of view so that it's not all raves. I've been burned too many times buying bad DVDs that had nothing but great reviews.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17627346
> 
> 
> I didn't bring up this DVD again. I'm only presenting another point of view so that it's not all raves. I've been burned too many times buying bad DVDs that had nothing but great reviews.
> 
> 
> Ed



an some of them are so bad they go in the junk pile. Here's an example.










I gave it one fricken star! It's rated like 5 stars....










Here's my review.......


> Quote:
> Now don't get me wrong, 666 is a wonderful DVD, but this one is a dud.
> 
> 
> This DVD is hideous. First off the main show was filmed in 35mm. What these producers didn't tell us is, they just copied the film from a VHS master tape. The video quality is bootlegish. 35mm film should transfer into wonderful 16:9 1080p quality. Now I know why I sold my audio gear in the early 80's and left the scene for 25 years. The 80's were the dark ages of R&R music. Those costumes are repulsive and the music was lost, just a shadow of what it was in the 60's and early 70's.....
> 
> 
> We had this metal music and disco. What a sad era in music it was. Get yourself some Blue Cheer.
> 
> 
> Get this on CD and listen to the music. Forget the rest.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17627315
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I listened to it and so I'm working from memory - but as usual my primary complaint is the loudness (ie too much dynamic compression). Also the mixing is very bad because you can't hear certain instuments when they are featured - for example there was a part that was almost a bass solo and you can hardly hear the bass.
> 
> 
> Ed



With my gear, in my room that bass solo sounds awesome! I think you are confusing the EQ that Entwhistle uses on his bass with a lack of deep bass in the mix. What you are hearing is Entwistle's sonic choice.


Rock music, especially performed live in an arena setting, is intrinsically compressed. When you've got a frenetic band like The Who totally rocking out, there are no quiet moments between the notes because there isn't time for things to get quiet before the next note is hit, sung or played. The dynamic is full tilt, *needles pegged at 0db* almost all the time. It is the nature of the style.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17628015
> 
> 
> With my gear, in my room that bass solo sounds awesome! I think you are confusing the EQ that Entwhistle uses on his bass with a lack of deep bass in the mix. What you are hearing is Entwistle's sonic choice.



agreed.

i've always liked the lower midrange bite he gets out of his bass.


back when i was a player, i used to try to emulate his sound. sometimes i got it, sometimes not.


----------



## vision-master

My top two Bluray picks of the Month (Nov)!


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17628015
> 
> 
> With my gear, in my room that bass solo sounds awesome! I think you are confusing the EQ that Entwhistle uses on his bass with a lack of deep bass in the mix. What you are hearing is Entwistle's sonic choice.
> 
> 
> Rock music, especially performed live in an arena setting, is intrinsically compressed. When you've got a frenetic band like The Who totally rocking out, there are no quiet moments between the notes because there isn't time for things to get quiet before the next note is hit, sung or played. The dynamic is full tilt, *needles pegged at 0db* almost all the time. It is the nature of the style.



Yeah, and their amps go to _eleven_!!!










I'm not a Who fan, it's just not my cuppa, so I haven't seen it. But I will throw this out; that when it comes to any live concert DVD, to me sound quality is _paramount_. There's a few DVD's that I have that are in the "forget" pile simply because they sound crappy, despite the concert itself being good.


I've heard some very loud bands, that are well recorded even through endless crescendos, so I don't buy the "it sounds that way cause it's the Who" theory. I've heard them play on a couple of festival DVD's and don't recall an issue with the sound quality.


I also don't put a lot of stock into the validity of consumer reviews, simply because I think there has to be a pre-determined bias since a decision was made to buy it in the first place.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/17636197
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some very loud bands, that are well recorded even through endless crescendos, so I don't buy the "it sounds that way cause it's the Who" theory. I've heard them play on a couple of festival DVD's and don't recall an issue with the sound quality.



GREAT! I'm always on the look-out for well recorded high energy rock and roll so please share which discs you are referring too.


You too *ekb*, please recommend some hard rock DVDs that meet with your approval.


THANKS!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17638141
> 
> 
> You too *ekb*, please recommend some hard rock DVDs that meet with your approval.



I've done this a few times already in this thread.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17641446
> 
> 
> I've done this a few times already in this thread.
> 
> 
> Ed



TrueHD dude!


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17641446
> 
> 
> I've done this a few times already in this thread.
> 
> 
> Ed



There's over five thousand posts in this thread. (Of course, if we could separate out the PF posts the thread would shrink to a much more manageable size







)


With the same amount of key-strokes you employed in your "reply," you could have easily answered the question. My question is sincere. If there are some especially good sounding, high-energy rock concerts out on DVD, I'd appreciate the recommendations. At the very least I can give them a rental and decide if they are worth buying.


----------



## plasmamaniac

And below is one of my posts along time ago on Dec. 12, 2003!!!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...t=#post3052117 


I can't believe that this THREAD has gone on this long!!!


UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmamaniac* /forum/post/17643137
> 
> 
> And below is one of my posts along time ago on Dec. 12, 2003!!!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...t=#post3052117



Thanks *plasmamaniac*, I'll have to check out your rec for Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble, Live from Austin. I have El Mocambo and love it. SRV owns the guitar like only a handful of other masters do. Do you know if he was still using when the Austin show was filmed? I know it's not PC to say, but a lot of gifted artists lose their edge when they clean up.


----------



## plasmamaniac

Go back and look at several of my posts and you will find alot of great information about Music and Concert DVDs and other posts before and after mine.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17638141
> 
> 
> GREAT! I'm always on the look-out for well recorded high energy rock and roll so please share which discs you are referring too.
> 
> 
> You too *ekb*, please recommend some hard rock DVDs that meet with your approval.
> 
> 
> THANKS!



Maybe not in the category you're looking for, but the three that get the most play at my house are:


Roger Waters - In the Flesh

Peter Gabriel - Growing Up Live

Dave Matthews Band - Live in Central Park


----------



## vision-master

Dave Matthews Band - Live in Central Park


Wears on me after awhile.










Maybe toob would like some Sammy Hagar?


I'm always looking for some new material.........


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17643995
> 
> 
> Maybe toob would like some Sammy Hagar?



GREAT suggestion. Just added the St. Louis show to my queue. I saw Sammy live back when Montrose was touring in support of their debut album.


If you like DMB at all, I recommend Listener Supported. They were at their peak during that tour.


----------



## nomad139




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17643060
> 
> 
> There's over five thousand posts in this thread. (Of course, if we could separate out the PF posts the thread would shrink to a much more manageable size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

















Long live the Floyd (even in death)


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nomad139* /forum/post/17645938
> 
> 
> Long live the Floyd (even in death)



I wouldn't even bother with this thread any more without the occasional Floyd/Waters/Gilmour updates!


----------



## vision-master





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## toobwacky

Have you PF fans seen The Australian Pink Floyd?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Pink_Floyd_Show 


I have one of their shows where they play the entire DSOTM album and all the other PF hits. It's really a remarkable show. I think the aussies do PF BETTER than PF.


I know, I know... *blasphemy!*


----------



## RickPas

How is the Blu Ray Kings of Leon O2?

Rick


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/17650198
> 
> 
> How is the Blu Ray Kings of Leon O2?
> 
> Rick



Fantastic.










I see those LED TV's are out now, was looking at them today. One model was only 1" thick.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17647884
> 
> 
> Have you PF fans seen The Australian Pink Floyd?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Pink_Floyd_Show
> 
> 
> I have one of their shows where they play the entire DSOTM album and all the other PF hits. It's really a remarkable show. I think the aussies do PF BETTER than PF.
> 
> 
> I know, I know... *blasphemy!*



Actually caught them on Public Television a month or so ago while flipping channels. They do a very good job with the music and singing. The light show was impressive as well.


Made a mental note to try and catch the whole show but...


So they have DVD out?

-t


----------



## vision-master

Hey old farts,,,,,,,,,, is this any good?


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17654740
> 
> 
> So they have DVD out?



For all things Aussie Floyd, go here: http://www.aussiefloyd.com/ 


I'm not sure what format their DVDs are (NTSC OR PAL?) or if they are coded for region. My unofficial NTSC copy of the Dark Side show was given to me by a friend.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Added: From the Aussie Floyd site:


> Quote:
> International customers, particularly in the USA must be aware that these currently stocked DVD's are Region 0 PAL format intended for the UK, European & Australian markets.



Maybe if we all email requests for NTSC versions the Aussie Floyds will grant our Christmas wish!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Hmm ive seen a couple Pink Floyd Tribute bands, and while they were all entertaining, none of them compared to a Waters show, or a Gilmour show. They never had the depth of musicianship on stage that Gilmour or Waters brings with them, or the professional production.



Heres the Australian Pink Floyd Show on YouTube, they seem "Ok", but definitely nothing I would confuse with the real thing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noMXktvZLuc


----------



## toobwacky

Yeah, those youtube videos shot by audience members with hand-held camcorders could make PF themselves look like 3rd rate amateurs.


I've seen Delicate Sound of Thunder and I think the Aussie's Dark Side is by far the better show, in every way. On second thought, the back-up singers were better in the Delicate Sound of Thunder show, so -1 point from the Aussies on that count.


----------



## David James

I'm not sure how someone can say a cover bands mimicking another's performance could be better. Maybe enjoy it more, but better? Maybe it's one of those semantical things I'm struggling with. How can a copy be better then the original?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17656417
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how someone can say a cover bands mimicking another's performance could be better. Maybe enjoy it more, but better? Maybe it's one of those semantical things I'm struggling with. How can a copy be better then the original?




To me it actually makes sense. The cover band does not have to go through the pain of actually creating the material, they just get to learn and perfect it so in a sense they are way ahead of the game. Now having said that, there are VERY few cover bands I have seen that can come anywhere close to the original band, but one in particular that comes to mind is Dark Star Orchestra for any Dead Heads out there. At least from a musical standpoint, DSO can be scary in how accurate they can recreate some of the Deads material and DSO is a more consistent band in general as far as live performance quality compared to the real band. The guy that plays Jerry, his guitar style is incredibly accurate and if you close your eyes during some of his solos.........well I would have to think it is the next best thing to actually seeing the real Dead in 73-74 (DSO does a 73-74 Eyes Of The World that is just incredible








).


Anyway I have not seen the Pink Floyd cover band that is being talked about here, but the potential to outshine the original is definitely not out of the question from what I have experienced from DSO in particular. I would like to check this out.


----------



## toobwacky

Believe me, I used to have a very skeptical view of tribute / cover bands.


Two things have changed my view 180 degrees.


>1 Being gifted the Aussie Dark Side Show DVD.


>2 Seeing a band called Led Zepagain last summer.


I didn't have very high expectations going into the LZ show, but they blew me away and I commented several times on the way home that the show wouldn't have been *ANY* better if the actual Led Zeppelin had been on stage. If I were to nit-pick, I might say the singer wasn't quite up to Robert Plant's level but things like the rocking theremin solo during Whole Lotta Love more than made up for it! Have you ever heard a theremin rock? Trust me, they can!!!


Not only the performance impressed me, but obviously the quality of pro-audio equipment has improved dramatically since my concert going days of yester-year. I could not believe how loud and totally clean the sound was. I was in the second row. but unfortunately couldn't see a brand badge on what appeared to be the house sound system speakers.


I once considered the concept of a tribute band rather silly and ridiculous, but I've been schooled to know better now.










Led Zepagain recall meeting Jimmy Page at one of their shows: http://www.zepagain.com/jimmy_page2.html


----------



## westgate

i saw the aussie pf tribute band on pbs a few years ago. at the time i thought it was a fantastic show.

but this is coming from a guy who had never seen the real floydsters live or even a pf dvd/video so i had nothing to compare it to.


however my 'hot damn!' impression of the aussie version faded real fast when i bought and watched waters' 'in the flesh' dvd, pfs' 'pulse' dvd, and gilmours 'remember that night', blu ray.

i have to say 'pulse' blows the rest away, imo.


this is not to take much away from the aussie version; they do/did do a great show.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17656564
> 
> 
> I once considered the concept of a tribute band rather silly and ridiculous, but I've been schooled to know better now.



If, like me, you're a classic rock era fan, then it's coming to point where that's all we've got










There is a local Eagles tribute that does a real nice job. I've gone to see them for free and paid $12 to see them at a local dinner club. We had a great time, but there is a limit...After seeing Aussie Floyd on TV I noticed they were playing locally in Denver that week. I looked for tickets and the good ones were (as I recall) > $50, No thanks.


----------



## vision-master

So, this is what the World of music has turned into, cover bands.










Elvis impersonations were bad enough.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17657485
> 
> 
> If, like me, you're a classic rock era fan, then it's coming to point where that's all we've got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a local Eagles tribute that does a real nice job. I've gone to see them for free and paid $12 to see them at a local dinner club. We had a great time, but there is a limit...After seeing Aussie Floyd on TV I noticed they were playing locally in Denver that week. I looked for tickets and the good ones were (as I recall) > $50, No thanks.



Ouch!







That seems a bit much for a cover band







I would not pay $50 either.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/17657452
> 
> 
> i saw the aussie pf tribute band on pbs a few years ago. at the time i thought it was a fantastic show.
> 
> but this is coming from a guy who's never seen the real floydsters live or even a pf dvd/video so i had nothing to compare it to.
> 
> 
> however my 'hot damn!' impression of the aussie version faded real fast when i bought and watched waters' 'in the flesh' dvd, pfs' 'pulse' dvd, and gilmours 'remember that night', blu ray.
> 
> i have to say 'pulse' blows the rest away, imo.
> 
> 
> this is not to take much away from the aussie version; they do/did do a great show.



Is the Live 8 PF considered to be a good show of theirs? I have it, but have never watched it. I think I'll spend the evening comparing the real PF, track for track, with their aussie imposters.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17657782
> 
> 
> Is the Live 8 PF considered to be a good show of theirs? I have it, but have never watched it. I think I'll spend the evening comparing the real PF, track for track, with their aussie imposters.



don't know what 'live 8' is.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17657782
> 
> 
> Is the Live 8 PF considered to be a good show of theirs? I have it, but have never watched it. I think I'll spend the evening comparing the real PF, track for track, with their aussie imposters.



uh, YEA!!! Hell Yea. I watch it quite a bit to be honest with ya, it also features Rick Wright prior to hiss passing. Great Show


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17657548
> 
> 
> So, this is what the World of music has turned into, cover bands



Well, when even "Name" bands have only maybe one member of the original group left I call that a cover band and usually pass... although they're usually only playing the local indian casino.


----------



## westgate




westgate said:


> don't know what 'live 8' is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ============================================================ ===========
> 
> oh! i guess i do know what it is. seeing's i have it on dvd but also haven't watched it. yet. forgot i even had it.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Fl...e_performances


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

No on the "Live 8' Show, its way too short, and was a rushed rehearsal schedule.


IMHO the best shows are:


Roger Waters "In the Flesh"

David Gilmour "In Concert"


Also, your REALLY cutting yourself short if you dont seriously delve into the 3 Roger Waters solo records, which provides STUNNING material for Roger's live shows.


I go to his shows mostly to see breathtaking songs like


Perfect Sense I and II:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiFC8nLfiUw 


Amused To Death:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMijMWQlnUc 


Its A Miracle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyy4zeS4-5o 


The Bravery of Being Out of Range:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzofJeg5bPo 


Every Strangers Eyes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnQmJuCHxmk 


LOL ok too many links, but his solo work and the superior layered vocals and instrumentation makes Waters the show to see.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Two great PF interpretations, IMO:


Echoes-Pink Floyd Revisited "Mostly Autumn"






Dream Theater - The Great Gig in the Sky


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17655669
> 
> 
> Hmm ive seen a couple Pink Floyd Tribute bands, and while they were all entertaining, none of them compared to a Waters show, or a Gilmour show. They never had the depth of musicianship on stage that Gilmour or Waters brings with them, or the professional production.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the Australian Pink Floyd Show on YouTube, they seem "Ok", but definitely nothing I would confuse with the real thing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noMXktvZLuc



John, have you seen The Australian Pink Floyd Show? If not, dont be so quick to judge.


I am a huge floyd fan. My first discovery of music that wowed me, on my own, was when I stumbled onto a cassette tape, so worn you couldnt see the print on it, that happened to be Dark Side of the Moon. My first concert, 23rd row center was for Pink Floyd. So from one Pink Floyd fan to another, I was skeptical of TAPFS and went to see them and was skeptical going in and now I am a TAPFS fan going out. This band, without a doubt, puts on a very good show, true to Floyd, in all things visual and audio and with respect.


One thing I like about their shows, is that they pick an album, play it in its entirety. Take a break and then come out and play for another 1.5 hours of a mixed bag of other floyd songs.


The first time I saw them, they played 2 nights back to back. One night was DSOTM/break/hits. The other night was WYWH/break/hits. I chose WYWH and was blown away. The second time I saw them, they played The Wall, in its entirety. They took a break, then played for another 1.5 hours!


And when they play their "hits" (for the record, for some reason, I hate calling Pink Floyd song "hits", it seems to lessen the value of their songs becuse I think they are better than "hits") they dont just play the obvious (comfortable numb, WYWH, Mother, Run Like Hell....they also play the "other" songs like Gunners Dream, One Slip, Astonomy Domine, Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun, Welcome to the Machine.


TAPFS have earned the right to be considered the next best thing to seeing Pink Floyd live. So much so, that I would not even consider calling them a tribute band, as they are truly much better. David Gilmour has even given a seal of approval by having them play at his home for his birthday party....can you imagine?


Oh, sorry to ramble on about TAPFS, but John, I agree, they wont ever replace Waters or Gilmour. But as for production value, being that TAPFS actually uses equipment that Pink Floyd toured with (such as Mr Screen), it is ALL professional, trust me.


Give them a shot, I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


Here is to hoping TAPFS next US tour does a feature of The Final Cut (my all time favorite PF album-which I dont think gets enough respect)


----------



## toobwacky




----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea "The Final Cut" is great. I love all the classical strings on that record. Its essentially a Roger Waters solo album, as they printed on the cover, only "performed by Pink Floyd".


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




Rodrigues_Brazil said:


> Two great PF interpretations, IMO:
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Nicely done, i do like it when they interpret rather than repeat.
> 
> 
> Plus good YouTube embeds, i see how those are done now, muhahah


----------



## 5o9

Thanks for the Dream Theater clip. Available on dvd?


This is about the only DT song where the singing is acceptable. Of course, there are many songs with little, no, or long breaks between singing...


----------



## mattg3

Are many concerts coming out on blu-ray?


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/17668678
> 
> 
> Are many concerts coming out on blu-ray?



Doing a search on amazon for "Music Video & Concerts › Blu-Ray" I got 329 titles.


Perusing the titles, there isn't nearly enough that I find interesting to get me to switch over to Blu-ray. Maybe next year...


----------



## mattg3

thanks,ill try the amazon search


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17668842
> 
> 
> Doing a search on amazon for "Music Video & Concerts Blu-Ray" I got 329 titles.
> 
> 
> Perusing the titles, there isn't nearly enough that I find interesting to get me to switch over to Blu-ray. Maybe next year...



Once you go blue, you never go back.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17669784
> 
> 
> Once you go blue, you never go back.



Do you find Blu-ray so superior that you are replacing your concert DVDs or are you just making new purchases in the Blu format?


----------



## nomad139




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17669784
> 
> 
> Once you go blue, you never go back.



If you have a 1080p output...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17669904
> 
> 
> Do you find Blu-ray so superior that you are replacing your concert DVDs or are you just making new purchases in the Blu format?




Any of my absolute favority DVD concerts that come out on BR will definately get replaced. Stop Making Sense is my first one (I think?) and it was well worth the upgrade for the audio alone.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17669904
> 
> 
> Do you find Blu-ray so superior that you are replacing your concert DVDs or are you just making new purchases in the Blu format?



I am making new purchases in BR. Not replacing yet. Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott's and the new Iron Maiden DVD on BR are just about all the reason you should need to purchase a BR player music wise. I ordered the new Metallica BR from thier website and am itching to get/see that...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/17671447
> 
> 
> I am making new purchases in BR. Not replacing yet. Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott's and the new Iron Maiden DVD on BR are just about all the reason you should need to purchase a BR player music wise. I ordered the new Metallica BR from thier website and am itching to get/see that...



Please report back on the Metallica........God I hope the recording/mix is good on these (there are 3 coming out on BR, correct?).


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/17668069
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Dream Theater clip. Available on dvd?


 The OFFICIAL Dream Theater Bootlegs 












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/17668069
> 
> 
> This is about the only DT song where the singing is acceptable. Of course, there are many songs with little, no, or long breaks between singing...



Agreed! Anyway do not forget to try "Mostly Autumn", it is a great progressive rock and folk band with very good vocals, especially Heather Findlay









Mostly Autumn - Pink Floyd Revisited


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/17671447
> 
> 
> I am making new purchases in BR. Not replacing yet. Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott's and the new Iron Maiden DVD on BR are just about all the reason you should need to purchase a BR player music wise. I ordered the new Metallica BR from thier website and am itching to get/see that...



Is that the "Francais Pour Une Nuit" Nimes Live Metallica BR DVD?


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17660953
> 
> 
> Here is to hoping TAPFS next US tour does a feature of The Final Cut (my all time favorite PF album-which I dont think gets enough respect)



The Final Cut is my favorite as well. I know it's pretty much Roger Waters, but it's still a Floyd album, and damned good.


Cary


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nomad139* /forum/post/17671051
> 
> 
> If you have a 1080p output...



You forgot about the audio - trueHD.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17669904
> 
> 
> Do you find Blu-ray so superior that you are replacing your concert DVDs or are you just making new purchases in the Blu format?



Just making new purchases in Bluray, still not that many are comming out yet.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17671107
> 
> 
> Any of my absolute favority DVD concerts that come out on BR will definately get replaced. Stop Making Sense is my first one (I think?) and it was well worth the upgrade for the audio alone.



They like you.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17672365
> 
> 
> They like you.



I like them


----------



## taxman48

I see where Clapton and Beck are touring together.. That would make a great Blu-ray..They just added another show.







.. http://www.ericclapton.com/


----------



## vision-master

I'd rather see more 'Crossroads" out of Clapton as in other artists performing besides him hogging up the whole show.










1st it was Winwood, now he's worken on Beck.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/17673841
> 
> 
> I see where Clapton and Beck are touring together.. That would make a great Blu-ray..They just added another show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. http://www.ericclapton.com/



I think we should ALL go to the MSG concert in a week.


It'll be better than BluRay...


-t


----------



## porsche951




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/17671447
> 
> 
> I am making new purchases in BR. Not replacing yet. Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott's and the new Iron Maiden DVD on BR are just about all the reason you should need to purchase a BR player music wise. I ordered the new Metallica BR from thier website and am itching to get/see that...



Picked up the Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott's BR at Costco yesterday. Audio and video first rate. A must for all Jeff Beck fans.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17672067
> 
> 
> Is that the "Francais Pour Une Nuit" Nimes Live Metallica BR DVD?



Yeah, although I see they just pushed it back 'till mid December. Hopefully the Mexico City 2DVD/2CD set will get put out on BR too...


----------



## jcmccorm

I see that Rush's R30 is now available on Bluray. Anyone give it a spin?


Cary


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/17678774
> 
> 
> I see that Rush's R30 is now available on Bluray. Anyone give it a spin?
> 
> 
> Cary



I liked that concert and song selection. I only rented it from Netflix, but if I remember right the audio mix(s) sucked. Hopefully they remixed the audio.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17678937
> 
> 
> I liked that concert and song selection. I only rented it from Netflix, but if I remember right the audio mix(s) sucked. Hopefully they remixed the audio.



I think you are talking about Rush in Rio.


----------



## 5o9

Rodrigues - thanks for the linkage, you are a great resource


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Glad for help


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17679178
> 
> 
> I think you are talking about Rush in Rio.




I think he is talking about both. Neither of these have good audio IMO, but R30 is certainly the better of the 2.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17679178
> 
> 
> I think you are talking about Rush in Rio.



Rush in Rio holds the record for the worst audio. But R30 is not great either.


Ed


----------



## rollo131




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17680478
> 
> 
> Rush in Rio holds the record for the worst audio. But R30 is not great either.
> 
> 
> Ed



I agree the DD track is lousy, but I think the stereo PCM track on R30 is outstanding. I'm not sure what you would find lacking about it; the instruments all sound crystal clear - Alex' guitar especially sounds nice and heavy. Maybe all you've listened to is the 5.1 track?


I'm anxiously awaiting the new BD because it has been changed to feature the entire song list (on the original release, 8 songs were not included), to view it in 1080p (it was filmed with hi-def cameras back in 2004) and to see if the 5.1 mix has been improved and what if anything they did with the stereo PCM track.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollo131* /forum/post/17680635
> 
> 
> I agree the DD track is lousy, but I think the stereo PCM track on R30 is outstanding. I'm not sure what you would find lacking about it; the instruments all sound crystal clear - Alex' guitar especially sounds nice and heavy. Maybe all you've listened to is the 5.1 track?
> 
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting the new BD because it has been changed to feature the entire song list (on the original release, 8 songs were not included), to view it in 1080p (it was filmed with hi-def cameras back in 2004) and to see if the 5.1 mix has been improved and what if anything they did with the stereo PCM track.



Thanks for this post. I need to check out the stereo track on R30 it sounds like







Not sure why I did not try this as I will do this when I dont like a 5.1 mix sometimes.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17680651
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post. I need to check out the stereo track on R30 it sounds like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why I did not try this as I will do this when I dont like a 5.1 mix sometimes.



Yes I remember switching to the strereo mix because the 5.1 sucked bigtime.


I find from time to time the stereo mix will be better on some concert dvds. Not a too big of a deal I just let my AVR simulate 5.1


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17680753
> 
> 
> Yes I remember switching to the strereo mix because the 5.1 sucked bigtime.
> 
> 
> I find from time to time the stereo mix will be better on some concert dvds. Not a too big of a deal I just let my AVR simulate 5.1



I agree. Just realized I dont have this R30 show anymore?







Dont know where it went







Might have to rent it.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17680478
> 
> 
> Rush in Rio holds the record for the worst audio. But R30 is not great either.
> 
> 
> Ed



I disagree. The crowd noise was intentional.


Of course, you have very little good to say about any concert titles.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17680476
> 
> 
> I think he is talking about both. Neither of these have good audio IMO, but R30 is certainly the better of the 2.



Sometimes it helps to have 2 channel capabilities.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17680753
> 
> 
> Yes I remember switching to the strereo mix because the 5.1 sucked bigtime.
> 
> 
> I find from time to time the stereo mix will be better on some concert dvds. Not a too big of a deal I just let my AVR simulate 5.1



But there is nothing better than a good trueHD mix.










Have you gotten on board with BR yet?


----------



## Stevetd

Journey: Live In Manila. Just picked this up on regular DVD. It's really good. Lot's of popular songs and lots of energy. The story of Arnel Pineda and how he has affected the rest of the band will bring a tear to your eye. I saw them live earlier this year and it was the best show that I've seen in years! I will upgrade to Blu-ray the second it comes out. BTW, they shot this concert in 4k.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/17682258
> 
> 
> Journey: Live In Manila. Just picked this up on regular DVD. It's really good. Lot's of popular songs and lots of energy. The story of Arnel Pineda and how he has affected the rest of the band will bring a tear to your eye. I saw them live earlier this year and it was the best show that I've seen in years! I will upgrade to Blu-ray the second it comes out. BTW, they shot this concert in 4k.



Is the story separate from the concert, or is the story between songs?


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17682549
> 
> 
> Is the story separate from the concert, or is the story between songs?



Separate. The concert has no documentary type stuff between songs....I hate that too.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/17682795
> 
> 
> Separate. The concert has no documentary type stuff between songs....I hate that too.



That's what I wanted to hear.


Is a concert BR disk planned for release soon?


Ok, I couldn't wait - ordered......


FYI: Don't get this one then, it's all chopped up.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17681833
> 
> 
> I disagree. The crowd noise was intentional.
> 
> 
> Of course, you have very little good to say about any concert titles.




Crowd noise was FAR from the only issue.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17671651
> 
> 
> Please report back on the Metallica........God I hope the recording/mix is good on these (there are 3 coming out on BR, correct?).



3 yes, a single disc from the France show and a 2DVD/2CD set from Mexico City. Well, Cunning Stunts will be hard to live up to, but here's hoping...


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17682837
> 
> 
> FYI: Don't get this one then, it's all chopped up.



Hey Vision, select "song selection" and "play songs".

It will play all songs with no interruptions.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17685649
> 
> 
> Hey Vision, select "song selection" and "play songs".
> 
> It will play all songs with no interruptions.



Yes that works pretty well, you still get some commentary some even over the top of a few songs which is very irritating. Still all in all a great performance from Aerosmith, its the best one I've found, and with Tyler leaving the band there may not be much hope for a great concert DVD from these guys.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17681858
> 
> 
> But there is nothing better than a good trueHD mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gotten on board with BR yet?



I just bought one for the HTPC I built a couple of months ago. I haven’t got it up and running yet hopefully next week.


I've been busy getting my collection of 100+ concert DVDs and my big CD collection on the HTPC. Right now I have about 60 of my favorite concert DVDs and about 200 CDs in Media Center. I've got the up scaling working really well to my 1080p Plasma. It is great sitting on the couch and switching between DVDs in Media Center and never getting up, and of course a HTPC might be the best music juke box you can have.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17685649
> 
> 
> Hey Vision, select "song selection" and "play songs".
> 
> It will play all songs with no interruptions.



Interesting, I picked this title up, went home and checked the reviews, everyone said it was cut up and sucked so I returned it before opening.


Do you reccomend this title?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17685700
> 
> 
> I just bought one for the HTPC I built a couple of months ago. I haven't got it up and running yet hopefully next week.
> 
> 
> I've been busy getting my collection of 100+ concert DVDs and my big CD collection on the HTPC. Right now I have about 60 of my favorite concert DVDs and about 200 CDs in Media Center. I've got the up scaling working really well to my 1080p Plasma. It is great sitting on the couch and switching between DVDs in Media Center and never getting up, and of course a HTPC might be the best music juke box you can have.



Dang, I've been thinking about this kind of setup, what do you reccomend I do? What are the costs, another grand?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17683248
> 
> 
> Crowd noise was FAR from the only issue.



Still, for you Rush fans, it's a pretty good performance anyway.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17686009
> 
> 
> Do you reccomend this title?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17685678
> 
> 
> ...Still all in all a great performance from Aerosmith, its the best one I've found...



Absolutely!


BTW WOW what a beautiful girls in that auditorium!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17686071
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> BTW WOW what a beautiful girls in that auditorium!




Maybe BB still has this in stock, gotta check today.










FYI: I can't get enough of The Kings of Leon at the O2. I've watched this at least 5 times and it keeps getting better. This is a must have concert DVD!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17686025
> 
> 
> Dang, I've been thinking about this kind of setup, what do you reccomend I do? What are the costs, another grand?



I built my HTPC for $454 plus $49 for the Win7 upgrade.


From Newegg.


AMD Athlon II X2 240 Regor 2.8GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core Processor Model $60.00


GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard $79.99


G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit $69.99


SAMSUNG EcoGreen F2 HD103SI 1TB 5400 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $79.99


LITE-ON Black 4X Blu-ray Disc Reader SATA Model $49.99



From Amazon


Antec NSK2480 Desktop case 380W PS $118


Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade $49


Plus a HDMI cable from Monoprice



Most of the software other then Win7 was freeware, I did buy a copy of AnyDVDHD for $100. It takes time and a little trail and error to put it altogether. Head over to the HTPC forum and look around, if you decide to build one and need a little help just PM me.


You can start here...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=940972


----------



## vision-master

Thanks, another project for me.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17686034
> 
> 
> Still, for you Rush fans, it's a pretty good performance anyway.




Definitely. Overall, I love the performances on all of these which is why the audio is especially disappointing







I do agree though that at least the performances are VERY good.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/17683584
> 
> 
> 3 yes, a single disc from the France show and a 2DVD/2CD set from Mexico City. Well, Cunning Stunts will be hard to live up to, but here's hoping...



Thanks for the info. Look forward to hearing more about these. I might just order the France show since it is not that bad of a price (19.99 + ship I assume) and the setlist looks pretty good.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17681833
> 
> 
> Of course, you have very little good to say about any concert titles.



This is true - but I don't know why this should bother you. It's not my fault that most audio recordings are bad. I'd be much happier if the norm was good recordings.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17687349
> 
> 
> This is true - but I don't know why this should bother you. It's not my fault that most audio recordings are bad. I'd be much happier if the norm was good recordings.
> 
> 
> Ed



Whatever.........










Maybe you just need a good stereo system.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17687349
> 
> 
> ...It's not my fault that most audio recordings are bad... Ed



This is a rather odd stance. For example, if I felt most recordings were bad, I wouldn't be interested in this hobby. What is the point of investing large amounts of cash in hardware if the software consistently disappoints?










I have the reverse opinion. I think most of the DVD concerts I buy sound good, some spectacularly good. Occasionally I'll buy one that doesn't sound "right", but these are relatively few and far between (thankfully!) and can usually be made to sound good with some simple EQ adjustments. (The exception to this is the Led Zep O2 bootleg recorded on cell phones and camcorders... pure sonic sludge and beyond help unfortunately.







)


Does anyone else share ekb's point of view? Anyone at all?


----------



## kevin j

The worst part of the R30 Blu ray audio wise is the compression[just listen to the accoustic guitar solo at the beginning of The Trees to hear how good it could've been if Alex had left the compression off of the recording].


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17687545
> 
> 
> Whatever.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you just need a good stereo system.



Cool picture, a compact home theater from ..... 1990?


----------



## mattg3

more like 1970


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/17693094
> 
> 
> more like 1970



That's 80's stuff.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17688358
> 
> 
> Does anyone else share ekb's point of view? Anyone at all?



I think everyone has a threshold, a point where on the one side is acceptable and the other not acceptable. I own some musikladen (sp?) DVD's which have horrible sound and video. But they contain performances of artists with few or no other performances on DVD available. I still watch them. In that case my threshold is set pretty low.


Should higher quality performances become available, I'll jump on them. So my threshold point will move. Contention arises when we jump on each other because our thresholds are different.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/17691335
> 
> 
> The worst part of the R30 Blu ray audio wise is the compression[just listen to the accoustic guitar solo at the beginning of Closer To The Heart to hear how good it could've been if Alex had left the compression off of the recording].



Hmmm, interesting observation.


I got my copy of R30 on Blu yesterday and popped it in for an hour or so. I have little recollection of the DVD so I can't make a good comparison until I take the time to listen to the old one.


I thought it sounded good. I swapped between the 5.1 HD and the Dolby 2.0 and prefer the 5.1 HD. The mix seems the same (except of course the difference between 2.0 and 5.1). The levels of the different instruments and singing don't change perceptibly.


Everything came through fairly clearly (more-so on the HD track). Geddy's voice is in good shape here but it's still difficult to make out all of the lyrics. That's always been the case though for me; whether on DVD or being there live. The drums were well represented. Alex's guitar sounds a little on the muddy side but otherwise ok.


There's some reverb throughout. Not too much though. Enough to remind you that this is a live recording but not too much to spoil it.


"Compression" is probably good way to describe this recording though. There really isn't much dynamic range. It sounds good and I'm glad I bought it but I have heard better.


Cary


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Contention arises when we jump on each other because our thresholds are different.



I hope my questioning of ekb's statement that "most audio recordings are bad" wasn't construed as "jumping on him." That was not my intent.


I was merely curious why someone who holds that view would be interested in the A/V hobby. It's sort of like someone who doesn't care for wine being a wine collector and drinker. Then posting on wine forums how most wine is awful. Including the wine that most other wine aficionados enjoy. As if only he, the wine hater, has a palate discriminating enough to determine that all the wine everyone else enjoys is, in fact, awful.


I just find this rather comical, but I have a weird sense of humor!


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17693928
> 
> 
> I hope my questioning of ekb's statement that "most audio recordings are bad" wasn't construed as "jumping on him." That was not my intent.



I understand, I wasn't pointing fingers, just making an observation. Each of us are different and have different expectations about something very subjective.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17693928
> 
> 
> I was merely curious why someone who holds that view would be interested in the A/V hobby. It's sort of like someone who doesn't care for wine being a wine collector and drinker. Then posting on wine forums how most wine is awful. Including the wine that most other wine aficionados enjoy. As if only he, the wine hater, has a palate discriminating enough to determine that all the wine everyone else enjoys is, in fact, awful.
> 
> 
> I just find this rather comical, but I have a weird sense of humor!



He can answer for himself, but it seems his expectations are very high and stays involved because he hopes the product will improve to meet those expectations.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17693112
> 
> 
> I think everyone has a threshold, a point where on the one side is acceptable and the other not acceptable. I own some musikladen (sp?) DVD's which have horrible sound and video. But they contain performances of artists with few or no other performances on DVD available. I still watch them. In that case my threshold is set pretty low.
> 
> 
> Should higher quality performances become available, I'll jump on them. So my threshold point will move. Contention arises when we jump on each other because our thresholds are different.



+1

Well said.


ZZ Top Live from Texas, SD-DVD sounds terrible to me. BR isn't much better.

Both RUSH SD-DVDs sound like junk.

Hall and Oates suffer from bad mixing of instruments. I swear some of Jon Oates guitar work was purposefully left out of some songs on their DVD.


Many others just suffer from Compression and I never understand why they are mastered that way.


2.0 or 5.1 audio on the same disc can be different as night as day and not because of the number of audio feeds but due to the mix. On some disks, I use 2.0 only.


TrueHD means nothing. It's only a format for packaging the audio. If the producer just brings the mix up from a already mastered SD version into TrueHD, it'll still sound like junk if the SD version did.


A question for you BR folks...Do all TrueHD discs say that they have been re-mastered for TrueHD? Or just that there is a TrueHD track?


-t


I listen and watch to Concert DVDs because I'm a fan of music and of the band/performer. Sometimes I play them once and that's it for months/years. Some even though they sound less than I would like, I'll watch because that's all that is available from that band/performer.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/17693296
> 
> 
> Hmmm, interesting observation.
> 
> 
> I got my copy of R30 on Blu yesterday and popped it in for an hour or so. I have little recollection of the DVD so I can't make a good comparison until I take the time to listen to the old one.
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded good. I swapped between the 5.1 HD and the Dolby 2.0 and prefer the 5.1 HD. The mix seems the same (except of course the difference between 2.0 and 5.1). The levels of the different instruments and singing don't change perceptibly.
> 
> 
> Everything came through fairly clearly (more-so on the HD track). Geddy's voice is in good shape here but it's still difficult to make out all of the lyrics. That's always been the case though for me; whether on DVD or being there live. The drums were well represented. Alex's guitar sounds a little on the muddy side but otherwise ok.
> 
> 
> There's some reverb throughout. Not too much though. Enough to remind you that this is a live recording but not too much to spoil it.
> 
> 
> "Compression" is probably good way to describe this recording though. There really isn't much dynamic range. It sounds good and I'm glad I bought it but I have heard better.
> 
> 
> Cary



Thanks. This just saved me a purchase


----------



## Artslinger

On the "R30" DVD I think it was the lack of dynamic range, Geddy's voice being somewhat buried in the mix, and worse of all a crazy echo reverb thing come from the rear speakers. I listened to the disk maybe three times and I really liked the song selection but I thought the mix was so bad that I didn't want to purchase the DVD. At the time I wanted to add a Rush concert DVD to my collection, I'm glad I waited for Rush – ‘Snakes and Arrows’.


The "ZZ Top Live from Texas" mix is total crap and such a disappointment. I use the stereo mix and let the AVR do a simulated 5.1 because the 5.1 mix is unlistenable IMO. Whoever did this mix should never work again, how a pro could create something so awful with the amount of money spent is amazing.


----------



## toobwacky

Is it reasonable to expect wide dynamics from a live, high energy rock show? If we have a noise floor of 95db provided by the audience going berserk and the band hitting peaks of 110db that leaves us with a narrow 15db dynamic range. Yes, these numbers are arbitrary, but I'll bet they are pretty accurate and that often the dynamic range is probably even less.


Attached is a visual representation of The Who's song My Wife. I choose this track because the rhythm section plays throughout the song. Note the lack of dynamics even in a studio setting.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17695203
> 
> 
> Is it reasonable to expect wide dynamics from a live, high energy rock show? If we have a noise floor of 95db provided by the audience going berserk and the band hitting peaks of 110db that leaves us with a narrow 15db dynamic range. Yes, these numbers are arbitrary, but I'll bet they are pretty accurate and that often the dynamic range is probably even less.
> 
> 
> Attached is a visual representation of The Who's song My Wife. I choose this track because the rhythm section plays throughout the song. Note the lack of dynamics even in a studio setting.



I would think nowadays for most concerts, instruments and vocals are run right into a recording device. The crowds noise and some of the arena echo is recorded separately and everything is mixed together later, I could be wrong though. I've listened to some incrediable sounding concert mixes for example "Joe Bonamassa Royal Albert Hall".


----------



## gdc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17688358
> 
> 
> This is a rather odd stance. For example, if I felt most recordings were bad, I wouldn't be interested in this hobby. What is the point of investing large amounts of cash in hardware if the software consistently disappoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the reverse opinion. I think most of the DVD concerts I buy sound good, some spectacularly good. Occasionally I'll buy one that doesn't sound "right", but these are relatively few and far between (thankfully!) and can usually be made to sound good with some simple EQ adjustments. (The exception to this is the Led Zep O2 bootleg recorded on cell phones and camcorders... pure sonic sludge and beyond help unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Does anyone else share ekb's point of view? Anyone at all?



I completely understand ekb's point of view.


I'm a former professional musician, worked in studios and live, been an audio engineer for many years - I have high expectations for both live shows and recorded audio (I know intimately what things actually sound like live). *Especially* knowing the capabilities of the equipment that is commonly available!










I'm finding that today's audio engineering skills are more variable than ever, despite the plethora of equipment and information available. A couple months back, I went to see a Paula Cole concert in a small theater venue. Vocals, acoustic guitar, drums and occasional piano - not a particularly difficult mix. The venue had a low midrange bump that the mixer was either too deaf or inexperienced to deal with. Result was mud in the lower vocal range. Unforgivable!


I see the same in recorded shows. Some is stellar, a *lot* is good not great, and some should not see release.


That said, I own a lot of concert DVDs and suffer through mediocre sound since in many cases there is no alternative - such as artists who are no longer performing, or worth listening to, or alive.










Plus, a killing performance for me goes a long way towards distracting me from audio problems. I'm a music lover first, and an audiophile/videophile second.


The only DVD I own that I consider reference quality is The Way Up Live by Pat Metheny Group.


Maybe it would be more useful if everyone here adopted a simple system for describing areas of quality, something like:


AQ

5 - pristine - ranks with the best live recordings

4 - well-done for the challenges of live recording

3 - solid sound, balance OK, problems not overly distracting

2 - some sound problems, hard to hear certain instruments/voices

1 - pretty noticeably bad sound, but tolerable (at least for an hour)


LQ (live quality - obviously very subjective)

5 - I got goosebumps, artist/band was in the zone

4 - very good performance

3 - good performance, not their best but got my foot tappin'

2 - not their best night, or over the hill

1 - phoned it in


PQ (you get the idea)


----------



## gdc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17695203
> 
> 
> Is it reasonable to expect wide dynamics from a live, high energy rock show? If we have a noise floor of 95db provided by the audience going berserk and the band hitting peaks of 110db that leaves us with a narrow 15db dynamic range. Yes, these numbers are arbitrary, but I'll bet they are pretty accurate and that often the dynamic range is probably even less.
> 
> 
> Attached is a visual representation of The Who's song My Wife. I choose this track because the rhythm section plays throughout the song. Note the lack of dynamics even in a studio setting.



Yes, those numbers are arbitrary, and no, they aren't accurate. 95 dB audience - 5000 people screaming non-stop through bullhorns for two hours?


And, looking at a lot of recorded music today (Google 'Loudness Wars') 15 dB dynamic range would be an improvement.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/17696162
> 
> 
> I completely understand ekb's point of view.



Understanding ekb's point of view and agreeing with his statement that "most audio recordings are bad" are not the same. You went on to say:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/17696162
> 
> 
> I see the same in recorded shows. Some is stellar, a *lot* is good not great, and some should not see release.



I'll definitely check out that Metheny show... thanks.

*EDIT------------------------------------------------*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/17696264
> 
> 
> Yes, those numbers are arbitrary, and no, they aren't accurate.



Okay, what, in your opinion, are accurate audience / band levels at a large high energy rock show? Rush for example...


----------



## gdc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17696323
> 
> 
> Understanding ekb's point of view and agreeing with his statement that "most audio recordings are bad" are not the same.



Sure, it's only a matter of degree. ekb says most, I say many. He's more extreme than I. I might not say 'bad' but instead 'mediocre' or 'poor.' More of a semantic difference than a disagreement, I'd think.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17696323
> 
> 
> Okay, what, in your opinion, are accurate audience / band levels at a large high energy rock show? Rush for example...



Just going on an educated guesstimate, I'd say average 80-85 dB. That is equivalent to a movie theater with a consistently loud soundtrack - imagine two hours of car chases and battle scenes.


I always take ear protection to rock concerts. I have never felt I needed them in between songs (even when the audience is yelling applause). The only exception is when some goofball lets loose with an earsplitting whistle a foot from my ear...


----------



## toobwacky

To put *gdc's*


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/17696162
> 
> 
> I completely understand ekb's point of view.
> 
> 
> I'm a former professional musician, worked in studios and live, been an audio engineer for many years - I have high expectations for both live shows and recorded audio (I know intimately what things actually sound like live). *Especially* knowing the capabilities of the equipment that is commonly available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding that today's audio engineering skills are more variable than ever, despite the plethora of equipment and information available. A couple months back, I went to see a Paula Cole concert in a small theater venue. Vocals, acoustic guitar, drums and occasional piano - not a particularly difficult mix. The venue had a low midrange bump that the mixer was either too deaf or inexperienced to deal with. Result was mud in the lower vocal range. Unforgivable!
> 
> 
> I see the same in recorded shows. Some is stellar, a *lot* is good not great, and some should not see release.
> 
> 
> That said, I own a lot of concert DVDs and suffer through mediocre sound since in many cases there is no alternative - such as artists who are no longer performing, or worth listening to, or alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, a killing performance for me goes a long way towards distracting me from audio problems. I'm a music lover first, and an audiophile/videophile second.
> 
> 
> The only DVD I own that I consider reference quality is The Way Up Live by Pat Metheny Group.
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be more useful if everyone here adopted a simple system for describing areas of quality, something like:
> 
> 
> AQ
> 
> 5 - pristine - ranks with the best live recordings
> 
> 4 - well-done for the challenges of live recording
> 
> 3 - solid sound, balance OK, problems not overly distracting
> 
> 2 - some sound problems, hard to hear certain instruments/voices
> 
> 1 - pretty noticeably bad sound, but tolerable (at least for an hour)
> 
> 
> LQ (live quality - obviously very subjective)
> 
> 5 - I got goosebumps, artist/band was in the zone
> 
> 4 - very good performance
> 
> 3 - good performance, not their best but got my foot tappin'
> 
> 2 - not their best night, or over the hill
> 
> 1 - phoned it in
> 
> 
> PQ (you get the idea)




Great post










I agree with you about Pat Metheny being a reference audio recording, but it is not the only reference audio mix I have as far as concerts. I will say though that when you hear how good it can be (which a disc such as Pat Metheny gives you) you can get very spoiled (I do atleast). When other discs fall far short of this, it becomes a disappointment for me.


Another disc I consider reference quality as far as audio is Stop Making Sense (studio mix) on BR and this recording was from 25 years ago! If they can get a 25 year old recording right, why do some modern shows sound so bad such as Snakes and Arrows?


----------



## toobwacky

Are you guys interested in compiling a list of titles with outstanding audio quality?


Doing a search back through this thread I found these titles that at least one poster thought had exceptional sound. R - means the disc was described as being "reference quality." Please add titles to the list that you think qualify due to their exceptional sound quality and re-post the new list to the thread.


R-Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense (studio mix) on BR


R-Pat Metheny Group: The Way Up Live


Lee Ritenour’s - Overtime

Heart Alive in Seattle

Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts

Roger Waters Live in the Flesh

Eagles Farwell I Tour

The Best of Soundstage

Jesse Cook One Night at the Metropolis

Standing in the Shadows of Motown

Metallica - S&M

Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan

Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story

Paul Rodgers - Live in Glasgow

Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live

Music for Montserrat

Eric Clapton One More Car, One More Rider

Eagles Hell Freezes Over


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17697359
> 
> 
> Are you guys interested in compiling a list of titles with outstanding audio quality?
> 
> 
> Doing a search back through this thread I found these titles that at least one poster thought had exceptional sound. R - means the disc was described as being "reference quality." Please add titles to the list that you think qualify due to their exceptional sound quality and re-post the new list to the thread.
> 
> 
> R-Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense (studio mix) on BR
> 
> 
> R-Pat Metheny Group: The Way Up Live
> 
> 
> Lee Ritenour's - Overtime
> 
> Heart Alive in Seattle
> 
> Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts
> 
> Roger Waters Live in the Flesh
> 
> Eagles Farwell I Tour
> 
> The Best of Soundstage
> 
> Jesse Cook One Night at the Metropolis
> 
> Standing in the Shadows of Motown
> 
> Metallica - S&M
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan
> 
> Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story
> 
> Paul Rodgers - Live in Glasgow
> 
> Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live
> 
> Music for Montserrat
> 
> Eric Clapton One More Car, One More Rider
> 
> Eagles Hell Freezes Over



It's all subjective to the one who is listening and what they are listening with.


In the early posts of this thread you'll see a lot of "reference quality" labels put on recordings that many other folks found not to be the case.


If you like the way it sounds, why worry about what others think?

For instance..you have the Metallica concert on the list. I didn't care for its sound. Guitars just don't sound right to me... Does that mean you won't like it? I'm willing to bet we don't have the same audio setup and/or room acoustics. So what may sound like junk to me may sound glorious to you!


Use your own ears and forget lists.

Get it thru Netflix or local Libraries or borrow from a friend. Listen to it in your environment and if you like it, buy it.

-t


----------



## toobwacky

Why make a list? Why have a thread for concert recommendations at all since, as you point out, it's all subjective anyway?


Answer: This thread is a chunky 5400 post long and a list could go a long way towards condensing that information down into a much more useful form.


Personally, I'm looking for titles (with good sound) to add to my Netflix queue. If I like what I rent, I buy.


Participation making a list is entirely voluntary and if there isn't enough interest, the list will just get lost along with all the other posts in this thread.... Like tears in the rain...







I'm fine with that.


We could modify the rules and vote on each title by adding a + or - after each title if we agree or disagree with the recommendation. One vote per poster, per title.


----------



## toobwacky

R-Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense (studio mix) on BR


R-Pat Metheny Group: The Way Up Live


Lee Ritenour’s - Overtime +

Heart Alive in Seattle+

Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts

Roger Waters Live in the Flesh

Eagles Farwell I Tour

The Best of Soundstage

Jesse Cook One Night at the Metropolis

Standing in the Shadows of Motown

Metallica - S&M

Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan

Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story

Paul Rodgers - Live in Glasgow

Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live

Music for Montserrat

Eric Clapton One More Car, One More Rider

Eagles Hell Freezes Over

*Alice In Chains MTV Unplugged +*


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17688358
> 
> 
> This is a rather odd stance. For example, if I felt most recordings were bad, I wouldn't be interested in this hobby. What is the point of investing large amounts of cash in hardware if the software consistently disappoints?



WOW, lately this thread has been moving quickly and I haven't had the time to keep up with it. Here's a response to an "old" question.


I don't think that my stance is odd. I've been very interested audio reproduction for a long time - maybe longer than some of you have been alive! I'm always looking for that outstanding recording because it just gives me a lot of pleasure. And if it's my kind of music, then it's even better.







. I view listening to music and listening to quality music reproduction as 2 different hobbies. So if the only recordings of my favorite bands are crappy, I may enjoy it anyway if I just want to hear that music for music's sake. But sometimes I want to be WOWed by the shear audio quality. And I think that I tend to focus on that when I comment on AQ of concert DVDs here in this thread.


As far as investing $$ in equipment, I think that the sound in modern movies is typically outstanding (maybe the audio engineers for music should take a lesson from the movie audio engineers - in movies they exploit extreme dynamic range - in music they compress it







- how many posts in the AVS forum complain about too large a dynmic range in movies







). So a good sound system is justified right there. But, for me, playing the handfull of outstanding music concerts on a good system also justifies the expense. And I'm always searching for those outstanding recordings to expand my collection.



> Quote:
> Does anyone else share ekb's point of view? Anyone at all?



I'm glad to see that several of you more or less agreed with me.










Ed


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17696937
> 
> 
> The dead horse I'm beating here is that it's unrealistic to expect wide dynamics from a live event like one of these shows or the DVD / Blu-Ray copies of them. The narrow dynamics are inherent in the shows themselves.
> 
> 
> OTOH, I may be off my rocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so, please feel free to school me!



I agree with you 100%. I've never been to a concert in my life that sounded _that_ spectacular - or at least anywhere near the quality of a good, studio recording.


If a video "concert" sounds _too_ good, I'd have a hard time believing that it's _a genuine concert_.


----------



## Artslinger

If you listen to a DVD concert of something the quality of "David Gilmour - Remember That Night: Live at the Royal Albert Hall", I wouldn't want it sound any different. I want it to sound like a live concert not a studio mixed to perfection, what would be the point of concert dvd then?


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/17696162
> 
> 
> I completely understand ekb's point of view.
> 
> 
> I'm a former professional musician, worked in studios and live, been an audio engineer for many years - I have high expectations for both live shows and recorded audio (I know intimately what things actually sound like live). *Especially* knowing the capabilities of the equipment that is commonly available!



Thanks Gordon.


I envy you and feel sorry for you all at the same time










You know what audio should sound like at every stage of the process from concert hall to DVD. That's cool. Most of us don't, and we're stuck with merely judging what we end up with on the disc.


On the other hand, you probably are disappointed often with what's on disc (but perhaps have learned to appreciate the performance more to compensate).


Cary


----------



## toobwacky

It would be useful if someone has a word processor that can put this list in alphabetical order! New additions bolded.



> Quote:
> *THE HIGH FIDELITY CONCERT LIST:* These are titles that at least one poster thought had exceptional sound. R - means the disc was described as being "reference quality." Feel free to add titles to the list that you think qualify and re-post the updated list to the thread. Also, you may vote on each title by adding a + after it if you agree or - if you disagree with the recommendation. One vote per poster, per title.
> 
> 
> R-Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense (studio mix) on BR
> 
> 
> R-Pat Metheny Group: The Way Up Live
> 
> *R- Springsteen Live in NYC
> *
> 
> Lee Ritenour’s - Overtime +
> 
> Heart Alive in Seattle +
> 
> Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts
> 
> Roger Waters Live in the Flesh
> 
> Eagles Farwell I Tour
> 
> The Best of Soundstage
> 
> Jesse Cook One Night at the Metropolis
> 
> Standing in the Shadows of Motown
> 
> Metallica - S&M
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan
> 
> Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story
> 
> Paul Rodgers - Live in Glasgow
> 
> Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live
> 
> Music for Montserrat
> 
> Eric Clapton One More Car, One More Rider
> 
> Eagles Hell Freezes Over
> 
> Alice In Chains MTV Unplugged
> 
> *Three Doors Down - Away from the Sun Live
> 
> Eric Clapton - Crossroads
> 
> Dixie Chicks - An Evening w/ The Dixie Chicks
> 
> U2's Vertigo tour in Chicago
> 
> DMB's 'Listener Supported' +
> 
> Eric Clapton & Friends, concert from Antigua
> 
> ELO ZOOM
> 
> Paul Simon and Friends
> 
> Sting's 'All this time'
> 
> John Fogertyremonition
> 
> Billy Idol - Storytellers
> 
> Journey 2001
> 
> Bee Gee's - One Night Only
> 
> Peter Gabriel: Secret World Live
> 
> Peter Gabriel - Growing Up Live
> 
> Bella Fleck and the Flecktones at Quicks Hall
> 
> Peter Frampton's Live in Detroit
> 
> Moody Blues Live at the Royal Albert Hall
> 
> Elton John, One Night Only
> 
> The Who: Live at the Royal Albert Hall
> 
> Alison Kraus + Union Station Live
> 
> Rolling Stones (Four Licks)
> 
> Jane Monheit: Live At The Rainbow Room
> 
> Coldplay Live 2003
> 
> John Mayer- Any Given Thursday
> 
> Hall & Oates: Live in Concert
> 
> James Taylor, live at the beacon
> 
> TOTO live in Amsterdam 2003
> 
> Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live
> 
> Tina Turner Live in Amsterdam
> 
> Incubus "The Morning View Sessions"
> 
> AC/DC "Stiff Upper Lip Live"
> 
> Dave Matthews Band "The Central Park Concert"
> 
> Red Hot Chili Peppers Live at Slane
> 
> Sheryl Crow - C'mon America 2003 +
> 
> Echo & the Bunnymen: Live in Liverpool
> 
> Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes
> 
> No Doubt Rock Steady
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd Lyve
> 
> A Tribute to George
> 
> Foo Fighters - Everywhere But Home
> 
> R.E.M. Perfect Square
> 
> Placebo - Live in Paris
> 
> YES - ACOUSTIC
> 
> Cat Stevens Majikat
> 
> Jet - Family Style
> 
> Neil Young - Silver and Gold
> 
> David Byrne - Live at Union Chapel
> 
> Steely Dan's two against nature
> 
> Manilow Live
> 
> Procol Harum Live at union chapel
> 
> The Doors VH-1 Storytellers*


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17699438
> 
> 
> If you listen to a DVD concert of something the quality of "David Gilmour - Remember That Night: Live at the Royal Albert Hall", I wouldn't want it sound any different. I want it to sound like a live concert not a studio mixed to perfection, *what would be the point of concert dvd then?*



To hear the live music in its purest form. I MUCH prefer a crispy direct board recording compared to _*trying*_ to recreate actually being at the show. If I wanted the live venue experience, reverb (commonly), harshness (commonly) and all, I would just go to a concert. When I am sitting in my nice HT, I want to hear the music in its purest form. Just my opinion though and I respect that some feel just the opposite







Stop Making Sense (studio mix) is the perfect example of this (there are others of course)........if they could all sound this good................WOW.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17703221
> 
> 
> To hear the live music in its purest form. I MUCH prefer a crispy direct board recording compared to _*trying*_ to recreate actually being at the show.



Recordings that get the most play in my home office these days are sound board recordings of Dave Matthews Band and The Allman Brothers Band. I've got about a dozen between them all damn good.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17703478
> 
> 
> Recordings that get the most play in my home office these days are sound board recordings of Dave Matthews Band and The Allman Brothers Band. I've got about a dozen between them all damn good.



this may be off limits, but we shall find out! I do apologize if this is inappropriate: Any good torrent sites for downloading Soundboard recordings?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17703221
> 
> 
> To hear the live music in its purest form. I MUCH prefer a crispy direct board recording compared to _*trying*_ to recreate actually being at the show. If I wanted the live venue experience, reverb (commonly), harshness (commonly) and all, I would just go to a concert. When I am sitting in my nice HT, I want to hear the music in its purest form. Just my opinion though and I respect that some feel just the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Making Sense (studio mix) is the perfect example of this (there are others of course)........if they could all sound this good................WOW.



I think missed my point.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17703478
> 
> 
> Recordings that get the most play in my home office these days are sound board recordings of Dave Matthews Band and The Allman Brothers Band. I've got about a dozen between them all damn good.



Nothing better than a good sound board












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17703869
> 
> 
> I think missed my point.





Sorry if I did


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/17703499
> 
> 
> this may be off limits, but we shall find out! I do apologize if this is inappropriate: Any good torrent sites for downloading Soundboard recordings?



I paid for each one on the official sites. Worth every penny.


----------



## toobwacky

The general sound quality of concert DVDs is apparently pretty damned good considering the length of the list I started to compile. I searched back through this thread for terms like "great sound" and "excellent sound" and found so many titles that the length of the list became unwieldy. Inspite of its length, this list is by no means complete. Each of these titles were described by at least one poster as having fine SQ:


> Quote:
> Heart Alive in Seattle
> 
> Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts
> 
> Roger Waters Live in the Flesh
> 
> Eagles Farwell I Tour
> 
> The Best of Soundstage
> 
> Jesse Cook One Night at the Metropolis
> 
> Metallica - S&M
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan
> 
> Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story
> 
> Paul Rodgers - Live in Glasgow
> 
> Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live
> 
> Music for Montserrat
> 
> Eric Clapton One More Car, One More Rider
> 
> Eagles Hell Freezes Over
> 
> Three Doors Down - Away from the Sun Live
> 
> Eric Clapton - Crossroads
> 
> Dixie Chicks - An Evening w/ The Dixie Chicks
> 
> U2's Vertigo tour in Chicago
> 
> DMB's 'Listener Supported' +
> 
> Eric Clapton & Friends, concert from Antigua
> 
> ELO ZOOM
> 
> Paul Simon and Friends
> 
> Sting's 'All this time'
> 
> John Fogertyremonition
> 
> Billy Idol - Storytellers
> 
> Journey 2001
> 
> Bee Gee's - One Night Only
> 
> Peter Gabriel: Secret World Live
> 
> Peter Gabriel - Growing Up Live
> 
> Bella Fleck and the Flecktones at Quicks Hall
> 
> Peter Frampton's Live in Detroit
> 
> Moody Blues Live at the Royal Albert Hall
> 
> Elton John, One Night Only
> 
> The Who: Live at the Royal Albert Hall
> 
> Alison Kraus + Union Station Live
> 
> Rolling Stones (Four Licks)
> 
> Jane Monheit: Live At The Rainbow Room
> 
> Coldplay Live 2003
> 
> John Mayer- Any Given Thursday
> 
> Hall & Oates: Live in Concert
> 
> James Taylor, live at the beacon
> 
> TOTO live in Amsterdam 2003
> 
> Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live
> 
> Tina Turner Live in Amsterdam
> 
> Incubus "The Morning View Sessions"
> 
> AC/DC "Stiff Upper Lip Live"
> 
> Dave Matthews Band "The Central Park Concert"
> 
> Red Hot Chili Peppers Live at Slane
> 
> Sheryl Crow - C'mon America 2003 +
> 
> Echo & the Bunnymen: Live in Liverpool
> 
> Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes
> 
> No Doubt Rock Steady
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd Lyve
> 
> A Tribute to George
> 
> Foo Fighters - Everywhere But Home
> 
> R.E.M. Perfect Square
> 
> Placebo - Live in Paris
> 
> YES - ACOUSTIC
> 
> Cat Stevens Majikat
> 
> Jet - Family Style
> 
> Neil Young - Silver and Gold
> 
> David Byrne - Live at Union Chapel
> 
> Steely Dan's two against nature
> 
> Manilow Live
> 
> Procol Harum Live at union chapel
> 
> The Doors VH-1 Storytellers
> 
> Paul Simon - You're The One
> 
> Little Feat Highwire Act Live in St. Louis
> 
> Herbie Hancocks Future2Future Live
> 
> Black Label Society - Boozed, Broozed and Tattooed
> 
> Sarah Brightman - La Luna in Concert
> 
> Al Di Meola One Of Those Nights
> 
> Julia Fordham- That's Live
> 
> Acustico MTV Cidade Negra
> 
> Santana - Supernatural Live
> 
> Keb Mo Sessions at W. 54th
> 
> Bruce Hornsby 3 Nights on the Town
> 
> Huey Lewis and the News: Live at 25
> 
> QUEEN live at wembley
> 
> Keith Urban Livin Right Now
> 
> Eagles Live at Melbourne
> 
> Cream - Royal Albert Hall
> 
> Page and Plant No Quarter
> 
> Dream Theater Live at the Budokan
> 
> Green Day Bullet in a Bible
> 
> Rage Against The Machine-Live In Mexico
> 
> Earth Wind & Fire and Chicago Live
> 
> Pretenders Loose in L.A.
> 
> Meatloaf with Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
> 
> The Stratpack live in Concert
> 
> Collective Soul's "Home"
> 
> Los Lonely Boys - Texican Style
> 
> Yes Symphonic
> 
> Derek Trucks Band-Songlines Live
> 
> KORN live at the cbgbs
> 
> Roger Hodgson Take the Long Way Home
> 
> Van Morrison live at Montreaux
> 
> Black Eyed Peas Live from Sydney to Vegas
> 
> Blue Man Group's Complex Rock Tour Live
> 
> Bob Dylan Unplugged
> 
> Yes: Live at Montreux 2003
> 
> Bon Jovi 'This Left Feels Right


----------



## toobwacky

These titles were described by at least one poster as having "reference" sound quality. The Who Live At The Royal Albert Hall is probably the most controversial title that's been discussed on this forum. A few posters hate the sound of this disc, but they are outnumbered 3 to 1 (if not by a wider margin.) I nominated the Alice In Chains disc. While it may not be reference quality in absolute terms, it is the best sounding disc in my collection.


> Quote:
> Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense (studio mix) on BR
> 
> 
> Pat Metheny Group: The Way Up Live
> 
> 
> Springsteen Live in NYC
> 
> 
> Seal Live In Paris
> 
> 
> Lee Ritenour’s - Overtime
> 
> 
> Standing in the Shadows of Motown bonus disc
> 
> 
> Diana Krall: Live in Paris
> 
> 
> The Who Live At The Royal Albert Hall
> 
> 
> The Police Certifiable
> 
> 
> Dave Mathews & Tim Reynolds - Live at Radio City - Blu-ray
> 
> 
> Fleetwood Mac - The Dance
> 
> 
> Clapton's One More Car, One More Rider
> 
> 
> Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits
> 
> 
> Dave Matthews Band - The Central Park Concert
> 
> 
> Pretenders: Loose in LA
> 
> 
> Frampton Live in Chicago
> 
> 
> Alison Kraus + Union Station Live
> 
> 
> Alice In Chains MTV Unplugged


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17705815
> 
> 
> These titles were described by at least one poster as having "reference" sound quality. The Who Live At The Royal Albert Hall is probably the most controversial title that's been discussed on this forum. A few posters hate the sound of this disc, but they are outnumbered 3 to 1 (if not by a wider margin.) I nominated the Alice In Chains disc. While it may not be reference quality in absolute terms, it is the best sounding disc in my collection.



That is a relatively VERY short list in light of how many concert DVDs are available. A few you missed though which commonly get a "reference" opinion are NIN: Beside You In Time and John Mayer.


The other thing is that from all my reading, these concert DVDs are far more subjective than movies. I have listened to some concert DVDs/BRs that I felt were reference quality (or damn near it) then recommended to other posters/friends and they found the sound to be far less than that. It has happened the other way many times as well. These concerts are incredibly subjective as far as sound quality/mix.


Thanks for the Alice In Chains recommend though as I have not checked that one out.







Just put it in my que.


----------



## vision-master

How about we discuss video editing?










Check out the many reviews on Aerosmiths new DVD. 9 ppl have already given this one star as in horse-poo.


----------



## vision-master

If you like Queen, this is a goodie.







Almost 2 1/2 hours long too. It was filmed in 2005.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

excellent AV quality

Doobie Brothers - Live At Wolf Trap


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17717364
> 
> 
> excellent AV quality
> 
> Doobie Brothers - Live At Wolf Trap



Yep... That's a fun show!










This one rocks a little harder though (4X3 I think.) Both are a _must-have_ for any DB fan IMO.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17717521
> 
> 
> Yep... That's a fun show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one rocks a little harder though (4X3 I think.) Both are a _must-have_ for any DB fan IMO.



Yup, the "Rockin Down the Highway" is much better from a performance view though sadly, only in 4:3.


The "Wolftrap" performance seems stiffer to me.


-t


----------



## Rammitinski

If, by chance, Michael McDonald is in one, that would be the stiffest.


That guy is the stiffest person in all of popular music. You have to be to be able to scrunch your neck, head and shoulders up and sing like that.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17718207
> 
> 
> If, by chance, Michael McDonald is in one, that would be the stiffest.
> 
> 
> That guy is the stiffest person in all of popular music. You have to be to be able to scrunch your neck, head and shoulders up and sing like that.


LOL! funniest (and truest) thing i've read/heard all day.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17718207
> 
> 
> If, by chance, Michael McDonald is in one, that would be the stiffest.



True that! I should have said:



> Quote:
> Rockin' Down The Highway is a must have for any DB fan, _in spite of_ Michael McDonald



The good news in that MD is only on stage for a few songs which are easily skipped over.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

OK, now another one that I like.

Soundstage - Michael Mcdonald: A Tribute To Motown - Live











what about that song with Billy Preston?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Perhaps with Steely Dan?





Sorry but I am in shock about your comments.

Personally I think he is fantastic.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17718800
> 
> 
> Sorry but I am in shock about your comments.
> 
> Personally I think he is fantastic.



When Michael McDonald joined the Doobie Brothers, it drastically altered their style and sound. I preferred them without him. That's all; no offense intended.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17718800
> 
> 
> Sorry but I am in shock about your comments.
> 
> Personally I think he is fantastic.



I was just saying that that he looks like he has rigormortus.


Even his most ardent fan would have to admit that.










I will say that The Doobies were two different bands with and without him. And that I much preferred the version without him.


That being said, I always have really liked the song "Living on the Fault Line". If McDonald's contribution with them would've always stayed more along those Jazz-Fushion-istic lines, and less "adult-oriented Pop", I would've enjoyed his participation more.


He is a good writer - for the type of music that he does - I'll give him that. I don't mind the guy - I just thought the "change" with the DB was a little too drastic, that's all. But then, the DB were pretty much on a creative and popularity skid when they added him, so I can kind of see why they did it. It sure worked, anyway.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

In fact, I like "Black Water" with the same intensity that I like "What A Fool Believe", absolutely two great songs, so maybe I am the only one here who like the 2 phases, whatever.


----------



## vision-master

Sorry but I am in shock about your comments.

Personally I think he is fantastic.[/quote]



> Quote:
> Hey Vision, select "song selection" and "play songs".
> 
> It will play all songs with no interruptions.



I wish you would have warned me about Aerosmith. That thing is unwatchable.

The video editing is horrible..


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17719425
> 
> 
> I wish you would have warned me about Aerosmith. That thing is unwatchable.
> 
> The video editing is horrible..



Huh? How unwatchable?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17718995
> 
> 
> When Michael McDonald joined the Doobie Brothers, it drastically altered their style and sound. I preferred them without him. That's all; no offense intended.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17719100
> 
> 
> I will say that The Doobies were two different bands with and without him. And that I much preferred the version without him.



i'm sort of glad to hear this from a few people. it sometimes seems like i went many years thinking i was the only person who didn't care for MMDs material.

he is good at what he does but it just doesn't 'float my boat'.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17719497
> 
> 
> Huh? How unwatchable?



Like garbage, trash, recycle bin stuff.


Then again some rave about how great it is?


Go look at reviews on Amazon, seems to be the normal responce. I thought MTV 80's style video editing died years ago.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/17719978
> 
> 
> it sometimes seems like i went many years thinking i was the only person who didn't care of MMDs material.



Nope. You're not alone. Although I was never a big DB fan I didn't dislike them either and even saw them live once. That was until MMD showed up on the scene and replaced Tom Johnston. It was all down hill after that IMHO. MMD went one to become one of my most disliked musical acts. I don't which I irritated me more, his vocal style or his songwriting. Put them together and I just couldn't stomach him.


No offense intended to anybody that likes him. I think everybody has certain acts or groups that push their buttons and MMD just happened to be unlistenable for me.


I have the DB Wolf Trap although I think I've only watched it once. Decent enough show as I recall and they primarily play only pre MM material. I think the wildlife concert is with MMD. Hence, I've never seen it.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/17720490
> 
> 
> I have the DB Wolf Trap although I think I've only watched it once. Decent enough show as I recall and they primarily play only pre MM material. I think the wildlife concert is with MMD. Hence, I've never seen it.



yeah, i have the wolf trap show (which i like a lot) on dvd also. had it in HD on the hd whilst i had my hd service and 2 160 gb dvrs. got rid of them 2 yrs ago but that's another story.

i love p. simmons in this show, he really looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17720204
> 
> 
> Like garbage, trash, recycle bin stuff.
> 
> 
> Then again some rave about how great it is?
> 
> 
> Go look at reviews on Amazon, seems to be the normal responce. I thought MTV 80's style video editing died years ago.



OK sorry but for me that is a great performance, many hits, some blues, good audio, many cameras.


So if you know about any better Aerosmith concert DVD, please let me know.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/17719978
> 
> 
> i'm sort of glad to hear this from a few people. it sometimes seems like i went many years thinking i was the only person who didn't care for MMDs material.
> 
> he is good at what he does but it just doesn't 'float my boat'.



The Dobbie Brothers seem like a different band when MMD takes over, and not in a good way.


I prefer the Wildlife concert over the Wolftrap concert DVD. I skip through the MMDs stuff, I've owned the disk for 4 years and never once watched him playing with the band on that disk, that is how much I dislike his style of music.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17722845
> 
> 
> OK sorry but for me that is a great performance, many hits, some blues, good audio, many cameras.
> 
> 
> So if you know about any better Aerosmith concert DVD, please let me know.



I liked the Aerosmith disk, except for two things. One it isn't in widescreen, and two they ruined the disk with BS commentary some right over the performances. Tyler is especially annoying with his silly commentary. I've read somewhere that this idiot producer/director has done this on a couple other performance DVDs he has ruined.


Still it’s the best Aerosmith available so I watch it a few times a year.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17722845
> 
> 
> OK sorry but for me that is a great performance, many hits, some blues, good audio, many cameras.
> 
> 
> So if you know about any better Aerosmith concert DVD, please let me know.



I play their companion CD all the time, wish it had more than 6 songs.







I don't know, the DVD, I can't stand the editing, not everyone feels this way. I guess "You say potato and I say potahto".










As far as better Aerosmith releases, maybe someone else can chime in?


I'm looking forward to this......... as it just hit the mailbox.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17723072
> 
> 
> I liked the Aerosmith disk, except for two things. One it isn't in widescreen, and two they ruined the disk with BS commentary some right over the performances. Tyler is especially annoying with his silly commentary. I've read somewhere that this idiot producer/director has done this on a couple other performance DVDs he has ruined.
> 
> 
> Still it’s the best Aerosmith available so I watch it a few times a year.



It's in widescreen? Did they just blow it up into 16:9.


Just, select "song selection" and "play songs".

It will play all songs with no interruptions. This is what R_B said and he is correct.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17723134
> 
> 
> It's in widescreen? Did they just blow it up into 16:9.
> 
> 
> Just, select "song selection" and "play songs".
> 
> It will play all songs with no interruptions. This is what R_B said and he is correct.



You have a widescreen version? Mine isn't, if I remember right this was made for TV prodcast.


You are right it will skip most of the commentary except when the commentary is over the top of the performance, it does this on the beginning of some songs.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17723302
> 
> 
> You have a widescreen version? Mine isn't, if I remember right this was made for TV prodcast.
> 
> 
> You are right it will skip most of the commentary except when the commentary is over the top of the performance, it does this on the beginning of some songs.



Maybe my Bluray player just blew it up to 16:9. It does that sometimes. I though I'd heard they blew it up to full screen? I don't know. It just turned me off with all the quick editing.










I wish Amazon would get it right, half the time when they say a title is 1:33 it's really 16:9. I've complained before, but they just ignore me. Most reviewers never talk audio or video, just 'I'm a big fan, blah, blah blah'.


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17719364
> 
> 
> In fact, I like "Black Water" with the same intensity that I like "What A Fool Believe", absolutely two great songs, so maybe I am the only one here who like the 2 phases, whatever.



Nope, I’m with ya. Two distinct sounds that kept me entertained for years. I also understand not everyone would agree because of the distinctions.


Not a Doobie song, but I loved Michael’s long version of Sweet Freedom – I had the windows in my car vibrating.










When I used to grow my beard, and because of the amount of gray I had, people used to stop me and ask if I was Michael McDonald. It got to the point I’d say no before they would ask. And no, I didn’t get the looks because I had rigor mortus.


----------



## teknoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17723368
> 
> 
> Maybe my Bluray player just blew it up to 16:9. It does that sometimes. I though I'd heard they blew it up to full screen? I don't know. It just turned me off with all the quick editing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Amazon would get it right, half the time when they say a title is 1:33 it's really 16:9. I've complained before, but they just ignore me. Most reviewers never talk audio or video, just 'I'm a big fan, blah, blah blah'.



Never go with what AMAZON tells you for screen format.

They're wrong more than right.


-t


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17723465
> 
> 
> Never go with what AMAZON tells you for screen format.
> 
> They're wrong more than right.
> 
> 
> -t



Another thing! They always lump togather old releases and with new ones. SD and BR in the same review. WTF?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17723368
> 
> 
> Maybe my Bluray player just blew it up to 16:9. It does that sometimes. I though I'd heard they blew it up to full screen? I don't know. It just turned me off with all the quick editing.



Oh boy, are you sure that you got the right title?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Michael McDonald helped keep the Doobie Brothers from stagnating there for a couple years, but i do agree he is a very mixed bag.


Someone sent me "Michael McDonald's Greatest Hits" recently, and it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17724559
> 
> 
> Oh boy, are you sure that you got the right title?



Yeah, my Bluray makes everything 16:9 by default.


an ya I got the title right, what a waste of $15 that was.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17726443
> 
> 
> Yeah, my Bluray makes everything 16:9 by default.
> 
> 
> an ya I got the title right, what a waste of $15 that was.



Now you got the best Aerosmith concert DVD for only $15, so please, stop complaining about that!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17727080
> 
> 
> Now you got the best Aerosmith concert DVD for only $15, so please, stop complaining about that!



an it was a loser........










Why you can't C the crappy video editing is beyond me?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17727344
> 
> 
> an it was a loser........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you can't C the crappy video editing is beyond me?



I really like that, except because it is not in widescreen.


Sorry about your disappointment.


----------



## vision-master

R_B, We all win some and lose some.










Got a winner here!


Watched this one last night. Epic performace, the entire concert (2 1/2 hrs long). AV quality is excellent. Their new singer (Arnel Pineda) is a fantastic addition to the band. They sound better than ever. Highly reccomend!


























Setlist........
_Disc one:


1."Never Walk Away"

2."Only The Young"

3."Ask The Lonely"

4."Stone In Love"

5."Keep On Running"

6."After All These Years"

7."Change For The Better"

8."Wheel In The Sky"

9."Lights / Still They Ride"

10."Open Arms"

11."Mother, Father"

12."Wildest Dreams"

13."When You Love A Woman"

14."Separate Ways"

15."What I Needed"

Disc two:


1."Edge Of The Blade"

2."Where Did I Lose Your Love"

3."Escape"

4."Faithfully"

5."Don't Stop Believin'"

6."Anyway You Want It"

7."Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'"

8."Turn Down The World"

9."Be Good To Yourself"_


----------



## Liquid

I'll grab this one as well. Our IT guru at work here was best friends with Arnel in the Phillipines when they were kids. Next thing he sees his childhood friend singing for Journey.


----------



## vision-master

Release date 12 22, 2009.












> Quote:
> From Metallica.com 'In June of this year we were fortunate enough to return to Mexico City for three sold out shows at Foro Sol Stadium and with 155,000 of you there over the three nights, we knew it would be extra special.




Track listing

_The Ecstasy Of Gold

Creeping Death

For Whom The Bell Tolls

Ride The Lightning

Disposable Heroes

One

Broken, Beat & Scarred

The Memory Remains

Sad But True

The Unforgiven

All Nightmare Long

The Day That Never Comes

Master Of Puppets

Fight Fire With Fire

Nothing Else Matters

Enter Sandman

The Wait

Hit The Lights

Seek & Destroy_


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17732695
> 
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> Bring back Greg Rollie as Journey's lead singer, and only do material from their first two albums, and I'm there.
> 
> 
> My testosterone won't let me listen to that band and that playlist as it is.
> 
> 
> That has to be one of the biggest waste's of a talent that I've ever seen in popular music (Neil Schon - he should be embarrased, but obviously, he isn't).



I believe you don't know what yer talking about. Journey with Arnel Pineda is absolutely amazing. This concert is a 10 out of a 10. I think yer talking out of yer arse on this one.


----------



## Rammitinski

Schon's done a lot of highly respectable things in his long career - Perry-onwards Journey really isn't one of them, unless you are admiring him solely on the money-making aspects of it.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Because I don't care for them I'm talking out my ass? As The Who once said, look in the mirror, boy.
> 
> 
> I'm giving an opinion - just as you are. Has nothing to do with "knowing" anything.



Do you own this title?


If not, what are you basing yer opinion on? BS........?


Ok then, what new release do you reccomend instead?











> Quote:
> Schon's done a lot of highly respectable things in his long career - Perry-onwards Journey really isn't one of them, unless you are admiring him solely on the money-making aspects of it.



I can sense yer bitterness.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17732614
> 
> 
> Release date 12 22, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track listing
> 
> _The Ecstasy Of Gold
> 
> Creeping Death
> 
> For Whom The Bell Tolls
> 
> Ride The Lightning
> 
> Disposable Heroes
> 
> One
> 
> Broken, Beat & Scarred
> 
> The Memory Remains
> 
> Sad But True
> 
> The Unforgiven
> 
> All Nightmare Long
> 
> The Day That Never Comes
> 
> Master Of Puppets
> 
> Fight Fire With Fire
> 
> Nothing Else Matters
> 
> Enter Sandman
> 
> The Wait
> 
> Hit The Lights
> 
> Seek & Destroy_



Nice and on Bluray, don't buy it from Amazon they want 50 bucks. Where in the US can you buy this in Blu-ray, and at a fair price?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17732831
> 
> 
> Nice and on Bluray, don't buy it from Amazon they want 50 bucks. Where in the US can you buy this in Blu-ray, and at a fair price?



I just checked. $14.49










Can't find it on Bluray?

http://www.amazon.com/Metallica-Orgu...?ie=UTF8&s=dvd


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17732831
> 
> 
> Nice and on Bluray, don't buy it from Amazon they want 50 bucks. Where in the US can you buy this in Blu-ray, and at a fair price?



I think the 2DVD/2CD version is what you really want. Not available on BR yet though.
http://www.metallica.com/page.asp?id=600038 

Get it right from Metallica.com


----------



## vision-master

Wait a little while.........!



> Quote:
> We know you've been asking for a live DVD and we have it for you now! "Orgullo, Pasion y Gloria: Tres Noches En La Ciudad de Mexico," the live DVD recorded in Mexico City, is now available in single DVD. We are currently sold out of the Deluxe 2 DVD & 2 CD set, but will have more by the end of the month as well as the Blu-ray version of the single disc. We are also unfortunately sold out of all formats of the live DVD recorded at Arenes de Nimes. All DVDs will be back in stock at the end of this month, with the Deluxe box set coming in January. Pre-ordered Blu-ray and back-ordered single disc orders will begin shipping this week.


 http://store.metallica.com/store/store_summary.asp


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17732864
> 
> 
> I just checked. $14.49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find it on Bluray?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Metallica-Orgu...?ie=UTF8&s=dvd




Amazon Bluray version...

http://www.amazon.com/Francais-Pour-...056567&sr=1-11


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17736621
> 
> 
> Amazon Bluray version...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Francais-Pour-...056567&sr=1-11




$50............







I'll get the cheapo $14.49 one.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17736813
> 
> 
> $50............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get the cheapo $14.49 one.



I'm going to wait and see what they will be charging for a Bluray version on the Metallica sight when they get them in stock.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17736925
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait and see what they will be charging for a Bluray version on the Metallica sight when they get them in stock.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## vision-master

Eric Norman Woolfson, co-founder of The Alan Parsons Project died Dec 2cd from cancer.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17737133
> 
> 
> Eric Norman Woolfson, co-founder of The Alan Parsons Project died Dec 2cd from cancer.



I guess you missed the thread here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1202747 


larry


----------



## westgate

that's the nicest picture of him i've seen yet.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/17737524
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the thread here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1202747
> 
> 
> larry



This thread is my only world here at AVS. I don't even look anywhere else now. This thread dies and I'm out of here.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17739757
> 
> 
> This thread is my only world here at AVS. I don't even look anywhere else now. This thread dies and I'm out of here.



Same here. I really enjoyed the *Time Machine* thread, but that seems to have petered out.


I'm a total gear nut, but usually go to a few other sites that feature great pictures when I want to ogle audio porn.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/17740314
> 
> 
> Same here. I really enjoyed the *Time Machine* thread, but that seems to have petered out.
> 
> 
> I'm a total gear nut, but usually go to a few other sites that feature great pictures when I want to ogle audio porn.




I hate those gear heads, like those Corvette forums........


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Wanna see a rock star expertly work a crowd?







The best Blu-ray concert i have seen thus far, when you include the performance and the song list as a factor.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17742127
> 
> 
> Wanna see a rock star expertly work a crowd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best Blu-ray concert i have seen thus far, when you include the performance and the song list as a factor.



This one did very little for me for whatever reason........performance/band and A/V were just OK IMO.......Cool seeing JP and JPJ come on stage for a few songs at the end, but it was more "cool factor" than great music IMO......oh well, dif strokes


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17742445
> 
> 
> This one did very little for me for whatever reason........performance/band and A/V were just OK IMO.......Cool seeing JP and JPJ come on stage for a few songs at the end, but it was more "cool factor" than great music IMO......oh well, dif strokes



Yea it helps to be completely infactuated with their original music, like this old rocker is.







. "In Your Honor" is one of my favorite CD releases of the '00 decade.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17745175
> 
> 
> Yea it helps to be completely infactuated with their original music, like this old rocker is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . "In Your Honor" is one of my favorite CD releases of the '00 decade.



I can certainly see how this disc is a big treat for you then







My closest friend LOVES this disc as well and he is a BIG FF fan







I can only hope some of my favorite more modern bands put out some BR shows at some point which is not happening yet for the most part


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> I can only hope some of my favorite more modern bands put out some BR shows at some point which is not happening yet for the most part



Kings of Leon.


----------



## teknoguy

Well it may get tougher for us Concert Video freaks in the near future...


According to "Video Business" which is published by Variety, Concert Video sales were half of 2008 sales, which weren't very high either. Total sales were $219M (US), BR hasn't helped sales and of course the economy didn't help either. The move will be to 'On-Demand' videos. Comcast is/will be pushing more towards this with Taylor Swift and other popular ( cough! ) group concerts. Music companies haven't been able to understand why the decline has happened.


Let me see... MTV 80's style video editing?... crappy audio mix? Taylor Swift? (I'm sure she's fine but not my type of performer..but then, I'm not in the demographic that these guys are trying to sell to obviously.)


-t


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17746709
> 
> 
> Kings of Leon.



I was thinking more along the lines of Widespread Panic, Phish, Metallica (some Metallica shows are here or on the way, hope they are good!), Tommy Emmanuel, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones just to name a few..........I would LOVE to have some very high quality A/V of these bands/performers.


I am not familiar with Kings of Leon.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Kings of Leon is a jam band like Widespread Panic, excellent stuff for phish heads


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17746864
> 
> 
> Kings of Leon is a jam band like Widespread Panic ....



Oh yeah?







Guess I should check them out.......Any recommends as far as albums if I was to grab one? Or is there a good place to get some bootlegs?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17746872
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I should check them out.......Any recommends as far as albums if I was to grab one? Or is there a good place to get some bootlegs?



trueHD.



















Any reccomendantions for Widespread Panic?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17747004
> 
> 
> trueHD.



Nice!







Thanks vision-master......will definitely check this out











As far as Widespread Panic, and I am sure opinions will vary on this, my 2 favorite DVD concerts of theirs overall (considering performance and audio quality........none of these are going to impress you for video) are *Widespread Panic Earth To Atlanta* (horn section sits in for some of the show which is just awesome IMO) and *Widespread Panic Live From Austin Texas (2000).* Just realized I have not seen Panic in the Streets on DVD which might be very good as well going off the CDs of these shows which I have listened to countless times. Those are what I would recommend


----------



## vision-master

Thx, maybe I'll check out 'Panic in the Streets'.


----------



## vision-master

Crossroads III DVD?




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Artslinger

For all you Arc Angels fans this came out in November, I ordered it today so I'll report back in a couple weeks on the concert video.











DescriptionThe ultimate ARC Angels double disc and DVD is here!

This package includes fourteen classic ARC Angel tracks recorded live at Stubbs Amphitheater in Austin, TX along with three new studio tracks.

New songs from both Doyle Bramhall II and Charlie Sexton and the band’s cover of the Paul McCartney classic “Too Many People”. Also includes the full length concert, comprehensive documentary and previously unreleased interview footage on DVD.



Formats: CD/DVD

Release Date: Oct. 27, 2009


Track Listing for Living In A Dream - New CD/DVD Combo 1.Paradise Cafe 2.Carry Me On 3.The Famous Jane 4.Good Time 5.She's Alright 6.Always Believed In You 7.Sent By Angels 8.Crave and Wonder 9.Nadine 10.See What Tomorrow Brings 11.Shape I'm In 12.Living In A Dream 13.Too Many Ways To Fall 14.Crave and Wonder (New Bonus Studio Track) 15.What I'm Looking For (New Bonus Studio Track) 16.Too Many People (New Bonus Studio Track) 17.Spanish Moon (Live At Antone's)



To buy..

http://www.buymusichere.net/rel/v2_v...pc=82547921242 

http://www.doublestereo.com/stores/i...mbo-arc-angels 



Some video...







and more video here...

http://arcangelsmusic.com/main.html#/video/ 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/384636...she_s_alright/


----------



## vision-master

Nimes Live DVD ("Francais Pour Une Nuit")










OR


"Orgullo, Pasion y Gloria: Tres Noches En La Ciudad de Mexico"


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17775025
> 
> 
> For all you Arc Angels fans this came out in November, I ordered it today so I'll report back in a couple weeks on the concert video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DescriptionThe ultimate ARC Angels double disc and DVD is here!
> 
> This package includes fourteen classic ARC Angel tracks recorded live at Stubbs Amphitheater in Austin, TX along with three new studio tracks.
> 
> New songs from both Doyle Bramhall II and Charlie Sexton and the band's cover of the Paul McCartney classic Too Many People. Also includes the full length concert, comprehensive documentary and previously unreleased interview footage on DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> Formats: CD/DVD
> 
> Release Date: Oct. 27, 2009
> 
> 
> Track Listing for Living In A Dream - New CD/DVD Combo 1.Paradise Cafe 2.Carry Me On 3.The Famous Jane 4.Good Time 5.She's Alright 6.Always Believed In You 7.Sent By Angels 8.Crave and Wonder 9.Nadine 10.See What Tomorrow Brings 11.Shape I'm In 12.Living In A Dream 13.Too Many Ways To Fall 14.Crave and Wonder (New Bonus Studio Track) 15.What I'm Looking For (New Bonus Studio Track) 16.Too Many People (New Bonus Studio Track) 17.Spanish Moon (Live At Antone's)
> 
> 
> 
> To buy..
> 
> http://www.doublestereo.com/stores/i...mbo-arc-angels
> 
> 
> 
> Some video...
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/384636...she_s_alright/
> 
> 
> and more video here...
> 
> http://arcangelsmusic.com/main.html#/video/



Please let us know, thumbs up or thumbs down?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17775038
> 
> 
> Please let us know, thumbs up or thumbs down?



Yes some people may want to hold off, because I'm not sure if it has the full concert on DVD. I will report back.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teknoguy* /forum/post/17746828
> 
> 
> Well it may get tougher for us Concert Video freaks in the near future...
> 
> 
> According to "Video Business" which is published by Variety, Concert Video sales were half of 2008 sales, which weren't very high either. Total sales were $219M (US), BR hasn't helped sales and of course the economy didn't help either. The move will be to 'On-Demand' videos. Comcast is/will be pushing more towards this with Taylor Swift and other popular ( cough! ) group concerts. Music companies haven't been able to understand why the decline has happened.
> 
> 
> Let me see... MTV 80's style video editing?... crappy audio mix? Taylor Swift? (I'm sure she's fine but not my type of performer..but then, I'm not in the demographic that these guys are trying to sell to obviously.)
> 
> 
> -t




This is not good, I have noticed the the release of Concert DVDs has slowed alot the last 3 months. For awhile there was a frenzy of concert releases. At least I have my 100+ Concert DVD collection to fall back on.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17775593
> 
> 
> This is not good, I have noticed the the release of Concert DVDs has slowed alot the last 3 months. For awhile there was a frenzy of concert releases. At least I have my 100+ Concert DVD collection to fall back on.



+1


Then again, if artists start releasing 'region free' dvd's to open up the World wide market, wouldn't this help?


----------



## 5o9

Kings of Leon was concert dvd of the year for me










Saw It Might Get Loud last night, not impressed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/17776685
> 
> 
> Kings of Leon was concert dvd of the year for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw It Might Get Loud last night, not impressed



Journey: Live In Manila...


----------



## 5o9

^ Don't know how that Journey dvd escaped me, gonna trade some unwanted gifts for it










Having witnessed It Might Get Loud, would not pay $5, but def spend $2 for it, there is a kind of inspired song about three tracks from the end










Good parts are already on that big old zep dvd, I keep coming back to the BBC cd...


----------



## Toe

I have It Might Get Loud here, but have not watched it yet. Sounds like it was good that I rented it instead of buying.


----------



## DiscoDuck

2 of my favorites are Eagles: Hell freezes 2. Excellent dts5.1 mix.

and Pink Floyd: Pulse 768k DD5.1


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17775025
> 
> 
> For all you Arc Angels fans this came out in November, I ordered it today so I'll report back in a couple weeks on the concert video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DescriptionThe ultimate ARC Angels double disc and DVD is here!
> 
> This package includes fourteen classic ARC Angel tracks recorded live at Stubbs Amphitheater in Austin, TX along with three new studio tracks.
> 
> New songs from both Doyle Bramhall II and Charlie Sexton and the band's cover of the Paul McCartney classic Too Many People. Also includes the full length concert, comprehensive documentary and previously unreleased interview footage on DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> Formats: CD/DVD
> 
> Release Date: Oct. 27, 2009
> 
> 
> Track Listing for Living In A Dream - New CD/DVD Combo 1.Paradise Cafe 2.Carry Me On 3.The Famous Jane 4.Good Time 5.She's Alright 6.Always Believed In You 7.Sent By Angels 8.Crave and Wonder 9.Nadine 10.See What Tomorrow Brings 11.Shape I'm In 12.Living In A Dream 13.Too Many Ways To Fall 14.Crave and Wonder (New Bonus Studio Track) 15.What I'm Looking For (New Bonus Studio Track) 16.Too Many People (New Bonus Studio Track) 17.Spanish Moon (Live At Antone's)
> 
> 
> 
> To buy..
> 
> http://www.buymusichere.net/rel/v2_v...pc=82547921242
> 
> http://www.doublestereo.com/stores/i...mbo-arc-angels
> 
> 
> 
> Some video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more video here...
> 
> http://arcangelsmusic.com/main.html#/video/
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/384636...she_s_alright/




I am a BIG Arc Angels fan, please report back on the video as soon as possible, thanks!


John


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




vision-master said:


> Nimes Live DVD ("Francais Pour Une Nuit")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I recieved and watched my Nimes DVD today. It's the Blu-Ray version. All I can say is excellent. The performance is great. The video, other than one tiny thing, is stellar. The audio sounds so good you keep wanting to turn it up. There is a PCM 2.0 track and a 5.1 DTS Master Audio track. I listened to the DTS track and it sounded great to me. There is a bonus 37 minute interview with the band (shot in HD!!) that is interesting. They also gave cameras (non HD) to 5 people in the audience to film for a few minutes each. Not really worth anything there...
> 
> 
> As for the minor video glitch. There is a camera on a dolly, on a track that roams in the front of the stage from left to right and back again. Now, the camera being there isn't the problem. The problem is that the bass coming off the stage makes the camera vibrate. So the picture goes fuzzy whenever the bass drum is being kicked. I'm not sure if the camera has a protective cover over the lens and that is what is vibrating, or if it's the entire camera rig. Either way they needed to isolate that camera from the stage, or do something about the cover. Luckily, that camera is only used sparingly and you can sort of look beyond it after a while. It didn't really effect my enjoyment of the show at all. Just wanted to let people be aware of it...
> 
> I must say the video looks fantastic. They have pyro in this show, and real fire looks real COOL!!! I can't wait to get the 2DVD Mexico City show now...


----------



## vision-master

I heard the camera shake is intentional.










Me thinks of getting BOTH of the concerts on Bluray.......


----------



## Distorted

On a completely different genre -


I bought this year's Christmas album by Andrea Bocelli last month and have been enjoying most of the cuts. As a throw-in the producer, David Foster, included a short (7 song) DVD. I highly recommend both the CD and the DVD, as each is produced to the highest technical standards, and Bocelli, at least to my tastes, has one of the warmist and most wonderful instruments singing today. He sings in five languages on the CD and it must be noted that his English has improved dramatically, if that is even important. I swear that Bocelli's lower register is gaining strength as he ages. He is probably at his zenith right now, which is saying something. This album shows it off.


The attenuated DVD is superb in both audio and video even though I did not get a bluray version (I don't know if one is available). It is obvious that Foster lavished great attention to this product in producing the songs and gathering the guests to sing with the star (Natalie Cole, Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Mary J. Bilge, Reba McEntire & Katherine Jenkins). My only wish is that they had included the song with Jenkins, I Believe, and Bocelli's solo, The Lord's Prayer, on the DVD. Despite the fact I am an atheist, I love Christmas music for its own sake, and put this album at the top. I was a tad disappointed with the O' Holy Night version (_Cantique De Noel_), sung in French, as it is my favorite Christmas song.


The extra DVDs included with CDs get little mention here, but some are quite good and deserve mention. Perhaps they should have their own thread. A couple of the Dave Matthews Band and Springsteen inclusions come to mind.


----------



## racineboxer

Bose - where'd you order from?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/17785503
> 
> 
> Bose - where'd you order from?



metallica.com. Although they are sold out of the Blu-Ray right now. I'd keep checking back.

http://store.metallica.com/store/sto...oductId=600673


----------



## vision-master

I just ordered a new copy of 'Metallica - Orgullo, Pasion y Gloria' (SD) from Amazon for $9.90. I couldn't wait..........


----------



## vision-master

How is this concert?


Produced in 2005.


Don't know when it was released on Bluray?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17809839
> 
> 
> How is this concert?
> 
> 
> Produced in 2005.
> 
> 
> Don't know when it was released on Bluray?



I liked it. I watched it last week with the interviews on...It sounds very good for being only DD. No lossless on this one. I only skipped through 1 band. Most of the bands I had never heard of. If you like heavy music this is a no brainer!

Eric


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/17812184
> 
> 
> I liked it. I watched it last week with the interviews on...It sounds very good for being only DD. No lossless on this one. I only skipped through 1 band. Most of the bands I had never heard of. If you like heavy music this is a no brainer!
> 
> Eric



So you can turn off the interviews too?










TrueHD audio?


----------



## David James

I may be the only one, but to often when someone posts just a small picture of a DVD, I have no clue what the name of it is. Sometimes it's not legible or just difficult to read.


I would appreciate it if people could, in addition to the picture, type the name of the DVD.


Thanks.


----------



## vision-master

Ozzfest


----------



## htomei22

^^^


lol!!!


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17813246
> 
> 
> So you can turn off the interviews too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueHD audio?




Yes there is a selection in the menu for performances only!


also, As I mention in the post you replied to, there is no lossless track on this disc. This means no Dolby Tru-hd or DTS master audio. 5.1 Dolby Digital and 2.0 DD only. The 5.1 sound is very good however...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/17778526
> 
> 
> I am a BIG Arc Angels fan, please report back on the video as soon as possible, thanks!
> 
> 
> John



I recieved the disks Monday and I'm finally going to have time to watch the Arc Angels this weekend. Just looking at the set you get the concert on CD, a CD of a few new songs and and 2-3 out takes from the concert, a DVD of the concert, plus a nice little booklet.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17820405
> 
> 
> I recieved the disks Monday and I'm finally going to have time to watch the Arc Angels this weekend. Just looking at the set you get the concert on CD, a CD of a few new songs and and 2-3 out takes from the concert, a DVD of the concert, plus a nice little booklet.



Cool, I look forward to your review!


----------



## vision-master

Bad Company........


Release date - Feb 9th


DVD + CD


I wonder how it will stack up to Queen?



















Paul Rodgers, Simon Kirke & Mick Ralphs


Bad Company

Honeychild

Sweet Lil' Sister

Burnin' Sky

Gone Gone Gone

Pack

Live For The Music

Seagull

Feel Like Makin'

Movin' On

Simple Man

Rock Steady

Shooting Star

Can't Get Enough

R & R Fantasy

Ready 4 Love

Good Lovin' Gone Bad.


----------



## vision-master

It's in......










$19.99

http://store.metallica.com/store/sto...oductId=600675


----------



## ekb

I've finally come across another concert DVD that has outstanding AQ - infact it probably ranks among the best 2 or 3 disks I've heard. The PQ is also among the best. It's "Yusuf's Cafe", as in Yusuf Islam = Cat Stevens. Performance is very good, but I would have wanted to hear more of his older songs than the new stuff.


I also picked up "Slaves to the Rhythm" because someone reported something to the effect that it had the best AQ they ever heard. Unfortunately I have to strongly disagree. The poster indicated that the bass was recorded really well. It is very prominent and there is no surprise here since the central figure, Trevor Horn, plays the bass. But the recording of the vocals is so bad that it completely ruins the disk. The vocals are highly compressed and the high frequencies are rolled off. One is constantly reminded that this is a recording - to be contrasted with Yusuf's Cafe where you feel that Yusuf is live, in your living room, singing and playing guitar to you.


Ed


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17829052
> 
> 
> I've finally come across another concert DVD that has outstanding AQ - infact it probably ranks among the best 2 or 3 disks I've heard. The PQ is also among the best. It's "Yusuf's Cafe", as in Yusuf Islam = Cat Stevens. Performance is very good, but I would have wanted to hear more of his older songs than the new stuff.
> 
> 
> I also picked up "Slaves to the Rhythm" because someone reported something to the effect that it had the best AQ they ever heard. Unfortunately I have to strongly disagree. The poster indicated that the bass was recorded really well. It is very prominent and there is no surprise here since the central figure, Trevor Horn, plays the bass. But the recording of the vocals is so bad that it completely ruins the disk. The vocals are highly compressed and the high frequencies are rolled off. One is constantly reminded that this is a recording - to be contrasted with Yusuf's Cafe where you feel that Yusuf is live, in your living room, singing and playing guitar to you.
> 
> 
> Ed




Thanks for the Cat Stevens recommend. Just put it at the top of the que.


Cool to see that Metallica show back in stock....I will probably grab this. How long is the concert for those that have this?


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17829052
> 
> 
> It's "Yusuf's Cafe", as in Yusuf Islam = Cat Stevens.



Wow. I thought he been killed. Last I heard of heard of him he was denied entry into the USA then deported for being a terrorist and supporting terrorist activities through his music. I know he was also kicked out of Israel at some point in the past for similar activities.


However good it may be, I could never see myself purchasing something that directly aids Islamic radicals and contributes to worldwide terrorism.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> However good it may be, I could never see myself purchasing something that directly aids Islamic radicals and contributes to worldwide terrorism.



Just remember, radicals are everywhere, even in the Rosicrucian order.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/17829631
> 
> 
> However good it may be, I could never see myself purchasing something that directly aids Islamic radicals and contributes to worldwide terrorism.



Ditto. Religion has never done anything but bring death and destruction to this planet.........


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/17829631
> 
> 
> ...However good it may be, I could never see myself purchasing something that directly aids Islamic radicals and contributes to worldwide terrorism.



Good luck with that home heating and automobile powering then....


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThomC* /forum/post/17833264
> 
> 
> Good luck with that home heating and automobile powering then....



Hey, we only use 25% of the Worlds oil.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/17829631
> 
> 
> However good it may be, I could never see myself purchasing something that directly aids Islamic radicals and contributes to worldwide terrorism.



The guy strongly promotes peace. And the one cover song that he does on this disk is "Don't let me be misunderstood".


Ed


----------



## kezug

Anyone have this? The Killers - Live From Royal Albert Hall [Blu-ray] (2009)


I saw 2 songs on Palladia on Comcast Cable and it looked good. How is the PQ and AQ?


----------



## gdc

Friday night, I finally popped in this DVD after having it around for three months:

Tommy Emmanuel - Center Stage (2008) http://www.tommyemmanuel.com/music/a...nter-stage.asp 


Having other Tommy Emmanuel concert DVDs, I was not prepared for how good this one is. Smart camera work, not intrusive but focused well on his playing AND personality. Video quality pretty good (HD), audio quality very clear and live using the Dolby Digital track. In my home theater, the "you are there" immersion factor was very high.


Plus, the performance is unreal. If you are a guitarist, or even enjoy listening to acoustic players, you will be laughing out loud at how ridiculously well Tommy Emmanuel plays and how easy he makes it look. Warning - give yourself a 24 hour cooling off period before putting guitar collection up on Ebay










As Toe mentioned in another thread, this ought to have been released in BluRay.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17775026
> 
> 
> Nimes Live DVD ("Francais Pour Une Nuit")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> "Orgullo, Pasion y Gloria: Tres Noches En La Ciudad de Mexico"



I got the 2 CD/2 DVD set from Mexico, and while it's great to have twice the setlist, the look of the France DVD is far more appealing to me for some reason (my brother has it). France seems a lot more immersive.

My other comment would be that the audio mix has the typical annoying Metallica sound. The drums are way too forward, and the guitars are in the background - not a good formula for a metal concert.

Lars strikes again.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/17840678
> 
> 
> Friday night, I finally popped in this DVD after having it around for three months:
> 
> Tommy Emmanuel - Center Stage (2008) http://www.tommyemmanuel.com/music/a...nter-stage.asp
> 
> 
> Having other Tommy Emmanuel concert DVDs, I was not prepared for how good this one is. Smart camera work, not intrusive but focused well on his playing AND personality. Video quality pretty good (HD), audio quality very clear and live using the Dolby Digital track. In my home theater, the "you are there" immersion factor was very high.
> 
> 
> Plus, the performance is unreal. If you are a guitarist, or even enjoy listening to acoustic players, you will be laughing out loud at how ridiculously well Tommy Emmanuel plays and how easy he makes it look. Warning - give yourself a 24 hour cooling off period before putting guitar collection up on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Toe mentioned in another thread, this ought to have been released in BluRay.




Great post







I was shocked when I first watched TE play with the first DVD rented. What shocked me just as much though was that I had NEVER even heard of him up until that point!














This guy is unreal!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/17842343
> 
> 
> I got the 2 CD/2 DVD set from Mexico, and while it's great to have twice the setlist, the look of the France DVD is far more appealing to me for some reason (my brother has it). France seems a lot more immersive.
> 
> My other comment would be that the audio mix has the typical annoying Metallica sound. The drums are way too forward, and the guitars are in the background - not a good formula for a metal concert.
> 
> Lars strikes again.



I have watched the "Nimes Live" on BD, in PCM stereo.


For me, that is one of the best concert BD so far.


Audio, image, band performance, setlist, place.... everything almost perfect


There is some desynchronization in some scenes, but nothing so easily noticed.


----------



## vision-master

How about 'Orgullo, Pasion y Gloria'.


Mine better be in the mailbox today.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17845354
> 
> 
> How about 'Orgullo, Pasion y Gloria'.
> 
> 
> Mine better be in the mailbox today.



Not happy with this title. Too much MTV style quick editing and the audio could have been better. I shut it off after three songs. It's similar to Aerosmiths abortion. You can't always get what you want.










Then again, OZZFEST (bluray) is a must for any serious concert DVD collector. I give this one 5 stars. It's gonna get a lot of play time.










You can shut off the interviews, but this one is sooo good, I listened to the commentary between songs. AV is top-shelf.


----------



## nick888

thanks!!!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17852650
> 
> 
> Then again, OZZFEST (bluray) is a must for any serious concert DVD collector. I give this one 5 stars. It's gonna get a lot of play time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can shut off the interviews, but this one is sooo good, I listened to the commentary between songs. AV is top-shelf.




Isn't Ozzfest dominated by death metal bands though? There are some exceptions, but i find that type of music pretty lame. I do like Ozzy and Sabbath, but the modern stuff is fundamentally a different type of music.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17861893
> 
> 
> Isn't Ozzfest dominated by death metal bands though? There are some exceptions, but i find that type of music pretty lame. I do like Ozzy and Sabbath, but the modern stuff is fundamentally a different type of music.



Well, I suppose many ppl still think of the Beatles as the greatest band ever. Go back a decade and we could say the same thing about Elvis, go back another decade and we could say the same thing about Glenn Miller.....










Why is this music lame?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17862336
> 
> 
> Why is this music lame?



imo, cuz most the 'singer's of that genre...can't sing.







at all.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/17863531
> 
> 
> imo, cuz most the 'singer's of that genre...can't sing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at all.



I don't buy dinner music.










Wine & Roses = Guns N' Roses............


----------



## rdgrimes

Watched the "Stanley Clarke: Night School" DVD. Fairly poor video quality but excellent DD audio. Performances are world class all around, a keeper.


----------



## vision-master

Hey, artslinger: How's.........


----------



## localnet

Paul Rogers latest BD...


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17873681
> 
> 
> Hey, artslinger: How's.........





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/17873702
> 
> 
> Paul Rogers latest BD...



Are you guys frugal with words because your ISP's charge you per byte?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/17873702
> 
> 
> Paul Rogers latest BD...



BC










Is it as good as PR with Queen.......


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17873876
> 
> 
> Are you guys frugal with words because your ISP's charge you per byte?



r u 4 it? (Y/N)


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/17873876
> 
> 
> Are you guys frugal with words because your ISP's charge you per byte?



You would sh-t if I told you how much I pay for my 1.5mb up and down T-1 every month out here in the boonies of SE/C MI.... It is more than I would ever pay for a car note... And close to my first house payment...










But yes, I am connected!










And have unlimited service...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17873681
> 
> 
> Hey, artslinger: How's.........



I wanted to watch the concert a couple of times before the review.










The first audio disc presents the Stubb’s performance, using audio from each night. The DVD is a video record of the event. There had been no new Arc angel’s songs since that one and only album until now. There are studio recordings of three new songs here, including one by Sexton, “Crave and Wonder,” one by Bramhall, “What I’m Looking For,” and a cover of Paul McCartney’s “Too Many People”. The three new recordings, along with a live version of “Spanish Moon,” make up disc two of this set.


1. Audio disc 1 is the Stubb’s performance, using audio from both nights.


2. Audio disc 2 is three new songs, along with a live version of “Spanish Moon”.


3. DVD is the video recording of the event.


4. A nice booklet is included.



On to the concert DVD. This was filmed in widescreen, and you have both stereo and 5.1 tracks. The concert songs consist of all the songs off their one and only album along with a few news songs thrown in. If you are not familiar with the band Arc Angels, Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon (the rhythm section from SRV Double Trouble band) Charlie Sexton and Doyle Bramhall. The band was disbanded after only one record because of creative differences and Bramhall's nearly deadly heroin addiction.


First off I’ll start with the good. These musicians are at the top of their game, there is no posing or jumping around from these guys they just play like veteran musicians. You will find no better musicians for straight ahead Texas rock then this group, from the singing to the inventive technically perfect guitar playing along with a rock solid rhythm section anchoring their sound. The performance makes this worth buying. I really liked how they expanded on the songs from their only album, this gives much more depth to these great songs plus the new songs played are really good and hold up well to their legendary originals. The over all recording is very good and gives you a feeling of being at real live event, I know many people what concert DVDs to be pristine recordings that almost are studio like, not me I can buy the CDs if I want that.


In March, 2005, two shows were scheduled for the band at Stubb’s in Austin. Actually, the shows were rescheduled after being rained out in February. It rained both nights during the band’s performance, creating all sort of havoc, but the band, and the crowd hung in there. Cameras malfunctioned, and some of the camera crews abandoned the project, just leaving the venue. Some footage is still missing, resulting in some odd jump-cutting here and there on the DVD.


On to the video, this is where things go from great to okay. As I mentioned above there where some major problems with the rain when this was recorded, so you have alot of hand held cameras along with some strange edits. For a couple of songs there must have been some missing footage because they edit in some video from other performances. I didn't find this that distracting and added kind of a nice variation. Probably my biggest complaint is the video is a little grainy looking and the colors a little over saturated. I think this was partly done as an effect and to cover up from the recording problems they may have had because of the conditions. The director also did some montage stuff on a couple of songs that I didn't care for. The good is it is widescreen.


Still I can recommend this to fans of the Arc Angels, and any complaints I have where easily made up by the performances from this great band. People that are real picky and what super sharp staged pristine concerts may not care for this concert DVD, for me I loved this DVD. You also get a great CD of the concert to pop in the CD player of your car.


----------



## kezug

I am planning a party and wanted to put up something for a wide range of ages. I am thinking of going with both blu-rays, The Police Certifiable and the last Killers concert. Questions:


1. Where can I find The Police Certifiable on blu-ray? If only on Amazon, I see that there are a couple of options...1 is blu-ray+2 cd or just blu-ray. I really only want the blu-ray...but was there only one release of Certifiable for Buenos Aires?

2. How is the Killers at Albert Hall on blu-ray? Also, I am a casual fan of The Killers, I like the songs that get air play...but how does this concert hold up for the casual fan? (meaning, do you have to be a die hard and know every song to enjoy this disc)



3. Here is a challenging question: Is there any mixed concert blu-ray's out there (such as Live Aid or Live 8) where multiple artists play a couple of songs? Its got to be good PQ and AQ and be recent.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17878165
> 
> 
> I wanted to watch the concert a couple of times before the review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first audio disc presents the Stubb's performance, using audio from each night. The DVD is a video record of the event. There had been no new Arc angel's songs since that one and only album until now. There are studio recordings of three new songs here, including one by Sexton, Crave and Wonder, one by Bramhall, What I'm Looking For, and a cover of Paul McCartney's Too Many People. The three new recordings, along with a live version of Spanish Moon, make up disc two of this set.
> 
> 
> 1. Audio disc 1 is the Stubb's performance, using audio from both nights.
> 
> 
> 2. Audio disc 2 is three new songs, along with a live version of Spanish Moon.
> 
> 
> 3. DVD is the video recording of the event.
> 
> 
> 4. A nice booklet is included.
> 
> 
> 
> On to the concert DVD. This was filmed in widescreen, and you have both stereo and 5.1 tracks. The concert songs consist of all the songs off their one and only album along with a few news songs thrown in. If you are not familiar with the band Arc Angels, Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon (the rhythm section from SRV Double Trouble band) Charlie Sexton and Doyle Bramhall. The band was disbanded after only one record because of creative differences and Bramhall's nearly deadly heroin addiction.
> 
> 
> First off I'll start with the good. These musicians are at the top of their game, there is no posing or jumping around from these guys they just play like veteran musicians. You will find no better musicians for straight ahead Texas rock then this group, from the singing to the inventive technically perfect guitar playing along with a rock solid rhythm section anchoring their sound. The performance makes this worth buying. I really liked how they expanded on the songs from their only album, this gives much more depth to these great songs plus the new songs played are really good and hold up well to their legendary originals. The over all recording is very good and gives you a feeling of being at real live event, I know many people what concert DVDs to be pristine recordings that almost are studio like, not me I can buy the CDs if I want that.
> 
> 
> In March, 2005, two shows were scheduled for the band at Stubb's in Austin. Actually, the shows were rescheduled after being rained out in February. It rained both nights during the band's performance, creating all sort of havoc, but the band, and the crowd hung in there. Cameras malfunctioned, and some of the camera crews abandoned the project, just leaving the venue. Some footage is still missing, resulting in some odd jump-cutting here and there on the DVD.
> 
> 
> On to the video, this is where things go from great to okay. As I mentioned above there where some major problems with the rain when this was recorded, so you have alot of hand held cameras along with some strange edits. For a couple of songs there must have been some missing footage because they edit in some video from other performances. I didn't find this that distracting and added kind of a nice variation. Probably my biggest complaint is the video is a little grainy looking and the colors a little over saturated. I think this was partly done as an effect and to cover up from the recording problems they may have had because of the conditions. The director also did some montage stuff on a couple of songs that I didn't care for. The good is it is widescreen.
> 
> 
> Still I can recommend this to fans of the Arc Angels, and any complaints I have where easily made up by the performances from this great band. People that are real picky and what super sharp staged pristine concerts may not care for this concert DVD, for me I loved this DVD. You also get a great CD of the concert to pop in the CD player of your car.



Thx.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> 3. Here is a challenging question: Is there any mixed concert blu-ray's out there (such as Live Aid or Live 8) where multiple artists play a couple of songs? Its got to be good PQ and AQ and be recent.



Ozzfest.










In SD recordings there are quit a few 'fests'.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17878266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Here is a challenging question: Is there any mixed concert blu-ray's out there (such as Live Aid or Live 8) where multiple artists play a couple of songs? Its got to be good PQ and AQ and be recent.




Not exactly what you are looking for, but Live From Abbey Road volume 1 on BR sounds great and looks very good as I remember. I really liked the audio on this one and there is a very diverse range of artists. Ralph did a review for it here which I agree with..........

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ive+abbey+road 


One thing to note however is the center channel does not get used for the music which may or may not be an issue for you. I did not even notice this when I watched/listened to it since I am planted firmly between my mains and it sounded as if the vocals were coming right out of the center of my screen. Just something to be aware of though since some people did have issue with this as I remember.


Give it a rent


----------



## The Wraith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17837067
> 
> 
> Anyone have this? The Killers - Live From Royal Albert Hall [Blu-ray] (2009)
> 
> 
> I saw 2 songs on Palladia on Comcast Cable and it looked good. How is the PQ and AQ?



Both PQ and SQ are very good on it!! I'm watching it now!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17878165
> 
> 
> I wanted to watch the concert a couple of times before the review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first audio disc presents the Stubb’s performance, using audio from each night. The DVD is a video record of the event. There had been no new Arc angel’s songs since that one and only album until now. There are studio recordings of three new songs here, including one by Sexton, “Crave and Wonder,” one by Bramhall, “What I’m Looking For,” and a cover of Paul McCartney’s “Too Many People”. The three new recordings, along with a live version of “Spanish Moon,” make up disc two of this set.
> 
> 
> 1. Audio disc 1 is the Stubb’s performance, using audio from both nights.
> 
> 
> 2. Audio disc 2 is three new songs, along with a live version of “Spanish Moon”.
> 
> 
> 3. DVD is the video recording of the event.
> 
> 
> 4. A nice booklet is included.
> 
> 
> 
> On to the concert DVD. This was filmed in widescreen, and you have both stereo and 5.1 tracks. The concert songs consist of all the songs off their one and only album along with a few news songs thrown in. If you are not familiar with the band Arc Angels, Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon (the rhythm section from SRV Double Trouble band) Charlie Sexton and Doyle Bramhall. The band was disbanded after only one record because of creative differences and Bramhall's nearly deadly heroin addiction.
> 
> 
> First off I’ll start with the good. These musicians are at the top of their game, there is no posing or jumping around from these guys they just play like veteran musicians. You will find no better musicians for straight ahead Texas rock then this group, from the singing to the inventive technically perfect guitar playing along with a rock solid rhythm section anchoring their sound. The performance makes this worth buying. I really liked how they expanded on the songs from their only album, this gives much more depth to these great songs plus the new songs played are really good and hold up well to their legendary originals. The over all recording is very good and gives you a feeling of being at real live event, I know many people what concert DVDs to be pristine recordings that almost are studio like, not me I can buy the CDs if I want that.
> 
> 
> In March, 2005, two shows were scheduled for the band at Stubb’s in Austin. Actually, the shows were rescheduled after being rained out in February. It rained both nights during the band’s performance, creating all sort of havoc, but the band, and the crowd hung in there. Cameras malfunctioned, and some of the camera crews abandoned the project, just leaving the venue. Some footage is still missing, resulting in some odd jump-cutting here and there on the DVD.
> 
> 
> On to the video, this is where things go from great to okay. As I mentioned above there where some major problems with the rain when this was recorded, so you have alot of hand held cameras along with some strange edits. For a couple of songs there must have been some missing footage because they edit in some video from other performances. I didn't find this that distracting and added kind of a nice variation. Probably my biggest complaint is the video is a little grainy looking and the colors a little over saturated. I think this was partly done as an effect and to cover up from the recording problems they may have had because of the conditions. The director also did some montage stuff on a couple of songs that I didn't care for. The good is it is widescreen.
> 
> 
> Still I can recommend this to fans of the Arc Angels, and any complaints I have where easily made up by the performances from this great band. People that are real picky and what super sharp staged pristine concerts may not care for this concert DVD, for me I loved this DVD. You also get a great CD of the concert to pop in the CD player of your car.



Thanks man. I am a BIG Arc Angels fan, I will have to buy this one, as this may be the only video we ever get from these guys.


John


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/17883588
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I am a BIG Arc Angels fan, I will have to buy this one, as this may be the only video we ever get from these guys.
> 
> 
> John



Yes I think you're right, its one of those rare DVDs I don't think even Amazon has this recording.


If you like the Arc Angels you might like another Austin band called Storyville, it includes the great Austin guitartist David Grissom and once again the Double Trouble Rhythm section of Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon.


"With dual guitarists Davis Grissom and David Holt, The Double Trouble Rhythm section of Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon and the high energy spiritual vocals of Malford Milligan, a Storyville live show was nothing less than legendary. This band racked up numerous Austin Music Awards in the late nineties including Band of the Year, Album of the Year and Song of the Year. Storyville has now released a new live CD/DVD recorded on January 20th, 2006, at the legendary Austin music venue Antone's."


This is another rare concert DVD along with a CD you can only find it here...

http://www.buymusichere.net/rel/v2_v...pc=82547905102


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17883897
> 
> 
> Yes I think you're right, its one of those rare DVDs I don't think even Amazon has this recording.
> 
> 
> If you like the Arc Angels you might like another Austin band called Storyville, it includes the great Austin guitartist David Grissom and once again the Double Trouble Rhythm section of Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon.
> 
> 
> "With dual guitarists Davis Grissom and David Holt, The Double Trouble Rhythm section of Chris Layton and Tommy Shannon and the high energy spiritual vocals of Malford Milligan, a Storyville live show was nothing less than legendary. This band racked up numerous Austin Music Awards in the late nineties including Band of the Year, Album of the Year and Song of the Year. Storyville has now released a new live CD/DVD recorded on January 20th, 2006, at the legendary Austin music venue Antone's."
> 
> 
> This is another rare concert DVD along with a CD you can only find it here...
> 
> http://www.buymusichere.net/rel/v2_v...pc=82547905102



Cool, is the Storyville DVD decent quality?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Green Day - Bullet In a A Bible - The best $9.99 I've ever spent on a CD+DVD combination, the concert is stellar.



Longview


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/17884253
> 
> 
> Cool, is the Storyville DVD decent quality?



I believe if I remember right (I haven't watched it for awhile) it might only be standard screen size. It never bothered me much, I'm not overly picky about that when it comes to concert dvds. I love the concert though you get a real sense of being in a club watching these guys perform, with plenty of close ups of some great guitar playing.


The audio mix is very good, plus you get the full performance over two cds, so if you don't have a recording of these guys it makes an excellent purchase just for the cds. I play guitar and I love Grissoms playing and his tone.


You can also listen to the tracks up on the website to see if you like the music before buying.


Plus there are a bunch of youtube videos of this recording...

http://www.last.fm/music/Storyville/...+for+The+Blues


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17886218
> 
> 
> I believe if I remember right (I haven't watched it for awhile) it might only be standard screen size. It never bothered me much, I'm not overly picky about that when it comes to concert dvds. I love the concert though you get a real sense of being in a club watching these guys perform, with plenty of close ups of some great guitar playing.
> 
> 
> The audio mix is very good, plus you get the full performance over two cds, so if you don't have a recording of these guys it makes an excellent purchase just for the cds. I play guitar and I love Grissoms playing and his tone.
> 
> 
> You can also listen to the tracks up on the website to see if you like the music before buying.
> 
> 
> Plus there are a bunch of youtube videos of this recording...
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Storyville/...+for+The+Blues



Thanks, I play as well..... sounds like we have similar interests here 


John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17885743
> 
> 
> Green Day - Bullet In a A Bible - The best $9.99 I've ever spent on a CD+DVD combination, the concert is stellar.
> 
> 
> 
> Longview



Interviews between songs.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yea it breaks several concert DVD faux Pax, (clips between songs, fast editing, etc) but still manages to work. For one thing, the clips are at the end of songs, so they are easy to skip and are mostly hilarious (like this one).


----------



## racineboxer

I received the Metallica France blu-ray about a week ago and watched it several times now. Unfortunetly it doesn't get much better than a "B" in my book.


Pro's

The AQ is excellent. The venue is amazing. The set list is pretty damn good.


Con's

Like an above poster said the guitars don't lead the way they should (they way the did on all the CD's). The band is showing there age a bit too.


----------



## kezug

I just picked up The Police Certifiable Blu-ray + 2 CD's for 9.99 at Best Buy.

This was like 30.00 not to long ago...Why so cheap?


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17912503
> 
> 
> I just picked up The Police Certifiable Blu-ray + 2 CD's for 9.99 at Best Buy.
> 
> This was like 30.00 not to long ago...Why so cheap?



I would suspect that this disc has run it's course...people are not willing to purchas this for full price. I was one of the people that paid the $29.99, which is very much worth it IMO


----------



## vision-master

It's been a poor seller?


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17918739
> 
> 
> It's been a poor seller?



Not saying that, I just believe that it is considered an older release now, so thus the markdown. But, that is just my guess


----------



## 5o9

I need to start hanging around the bargain bins, with lists from this thread attached


----------



## nirmv

My favorite :

Jeff Wayne - War Of The Worlds Live 2007


----------



## kezug

I netflixed Kings of Leon Live at O2. This DVD looks and sounded awesome...i am wondering...how much better is the blu-ray of this concert?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17929818
> 
> 
> I netflixed Kings of Leon Live at O2. This DVD looks and sounded awesome...i am wondering...how much better is the blu-ray of this concert?



TrueHD (uncompressed audio).


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nirmv* /forum/post/17926923
> 
> 
> My favorite :
> 
> Jeff Wayne - War Of The Worlds Live 2007



This item has been discontinued by the manufacturer.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17929939
> 
> 
> This item has been discontinued by the manufacturer.



I just found that out myself recently. I still have the vinyl from 'back in the day' but had only seen the video recently on a PBS fundraiser. I went online to see if I could buy it and found it was out everywhere. PBS local had a copy they would send for a donation so I went that route and got a copy. You might keep and eye on your local PBS during pledge week to find a copy.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nirmv* /forum/post/17926923
> 
> 
> My favorite :
> 
> Jeff Wayne - War Of The Worlds Live 2007



WOW! as much as i've been into music all my life, i've never even heard of this version of 'WOTW'. or at least don't remember it.


so to make up for it i just found the album on last.fm and will soon proceed to make a 7.5 ips reel to reel copy of it.

http://www.last.fm/music/Jeff+Wayne/...+of+the+Worlds


----------



## vision-master

See reel to reel?



















Or are those tablets of speed.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/17925571
> 
> 
> I need to start hanging around the bargain bins, with lists from this thread attached



Unfortunately I have found hardly any concerts in bargain bins. They don't make large batches of these DVDs.


The Amazon Marketplace is the best bargain place I've found, but with shipping its usually gonna be 6-12 bucks.


----------



## kezug

You know what really bums me out about the new Blu-ray players is that there is no way to "program" a play list to play only the tracks you select or "program".

Imagine being able to pop in a concert dvd or Blu-ray and selecting to only play certain tracks OR even in the order YOU want.


Then sit back and hit Play or "Play list"


I have a party tomorrow and I want to play concert Blu-rays, but I dont want the following

- sitting through boring songs

- skipping to tracks (back and forth) of what I want

- managing the tracks, forcing me to man the controls

- losing my audience by playing the same artist for 1.5-2 hrs and then changing to another concert (by that time, they may have left)



I would think by now this would be a simple feature to include and a popular one as well.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

GREAT idea Doug. I wonder if a Media center (like a HTPC) can perform those functions?


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17935688
> 
> 
> GREAT idea Doug. I wonder if a Media center (like a HTPC) can perform those functions?



I bet there are ways, and/or other ways to copy to .ISO and then slice and dice and put back together again. All are possible I am sure, but really, when you think about what I am asking. To simply be able to pop in a disc, go to chapter/track selections, pick which ones you want to play, then select to play that "play list"....would be simple to have done via software on the BD Player...its a simple task really.


How do we get this request to manufacturers?


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17929939
> 
> 
> This item has been discontinued by the manufacturer.



Has this ever been on sale in the states?Ive never been able to find it anywhere for years.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> You know what really bums me out about the new Blu-ray players is that there is no way to "program" a play list to play only the tracks you select or "program".
> 
> Imagine being able to pop in a concert dvd or Blu-ray and selecting to only play certain tracks OR even in the order YOU want.
> 
> 
> Then sit back and hit Play or "Play list"



Woodstock - Bluray











> Quote:
> Then sit back and hit Play or "Play list"
> 
> 
> I have a party tomorrow and I want to play concert Blu-rays, but I dont want the following
> 
> - sitting through boring songs
> 
> - skipping to tracks (back and forth) of what I want
> 
> - managing the tracks, forcing me to man the controls
> 
> - losing my audience by playing the same artist for 1.5-2 hrs and then changing to another concert (by that time, they may have left)



Get the 'Deepest End'. It's over three hours long with multiple artists. (Not BR) (Running time 186 min)










> Quote:
> Performers
> 
> Warren Haynes - Guitars/Vocals
> 
> Matt Abts - Drums
> 
> Danny Louis - Keyboards
> 
> 
> Guest Musicians
> 
> Greg Rzab - Bass
> 
> Dave Schools - Bass
> 
> Karl Denson - Keyboards
> 
> Victor Wooten - Bass
> 
> Bernie Worrell - Keyboards
> 
> Rob Wasserman - Bass
> 
> Bela Fleck - Electric Banjo
> 
> Paul Jackson, Jr. - Bass
> 
> George Porter, Jr. - Bass/Background Vocals
> 
> Mike Gordon - Bass/Background Vocals
> 
> Sonny Landreth - Slide Guitar
> 
> Will Lee - Bass
> 
> Karl Denson - Tenor Saxophone
> 
> Fred Wesley - Trombone
> 
> Roger Glover - Bass
> 
> Jack Casady - Bass
> 
> Ivan Neville- Keyboards
> 
> Conrad Lozano - Bass
> 
> David Hidalgo - Guitar/Vocals
> 
> Jason Newsted - Bass
> 
> Les Claypool - Bass/Vocals
> 
> The Dirty Dozen Brass Band Horns


----------



## kezug

Can someone explain how "The Song Remains The Same" Concert blu-ray plays out...is it a concert with songs back to back to back. Or is it a movie. Or is it mixed with both with movie, then song, then movie, then song, etc...


I am looking to play some concert dvd's for a party and I dont really want long breaks between music.


Let me know..thanks.


----------



## bobby94928

It's a bit concert and a bit back story. It may not work well for your purposes.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17938563
> 
> 
> Can someone explain how "The Song Remains The Same" Concert blu-ray plays out...is it a concert with songs back to back to back. Or is it a movie. Or is it mixed with both with movie, then song, then movie, then song, etc...
> 
> 
> I am looking to play some concert dvd's for a party and I dont really want long breaks between music.
> 
> 
> Let me know..thanks.



The 1st part is the same ol movie with not much video improvement but much better sound. The 2cd part has some more old film clips. If you already own this title aka VHS or whatever, I'd pass on th BR disk..........


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17936840
> 
> 
> Woodstock - Bluray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the 'Deepest End'. It's over three hours long with multiple artists. (Not BR) (Running time 186 min)



Couldn't agree more....


You might try the The Strat Pack DVD. It's the Fender 50th Anniversary Concert. It's pretty good and has a wide selection of music. Just shut it off before Ronnie Wood comes out at the end and stinks up the joint.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Just shut it off before Ronnie Wood comes out at the end and stinks up the joint.



I can't believe Ronnie Wood and Keith Richards are still alive.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17942526
> 
> 
> I can't believe Ronnie Wood and Keith Richards are still alive.



who says they are...?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17942526
> 
> 
> I can't believe Ronnie Wood and Keith Richards are still alive.



Research shows that heroin, if administered using high quality methods, is not harmful to the body at all. The human body seems to almost welcome it like its dopamine.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17943295
> 
> 
> Research shows that heroin, if administered using high quality methods, is not harmful to the body at all. The human body seems to almost welcome it like its dopamine.




In all due respect John, I dont believe that at all.







Can you throw up a llink to this "research"?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17943711
> 
> 
> In all due respect John, I dont believe that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you throw up a llink to this "research"?



I believe he is correct.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17943295
> 
> 
> Research shows that heroin, if administered using high quality methods, is not harmful to the body at all. The human body seems to almost welcome it like its dopamine.












"hi. i'm janis. yep, worked for me."


----------



## vision-master

Worked for him.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17944245
> 
> 
> I believe he is correct.



He very well could be, I would just be curious to read more about this since it would appear to be just the opposite from people I have known who do it (or did it and are no longer around) as well as famous people. I know very little about it though which is why I would like to read more







.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17944526
> 
> 
> He very well could be, I would just be curious to read more about this since it would appear to be just the opposite from people I have known who do it (or did it and are no longer around) as well as famous people. I know very little about it though which is why I would like to read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Just stick with the 'erb.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17945805
> 
> 
> Just stick with the 'erb.



I agree, lol







I hope my last post did not come across as I was wanting to develop a new habbit which is not the case. I am curious though to read more about these studies.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

To get a full picture you should Google around yourself, but here is one discussion I found on the Web:

http://ask.metafilter.com/26194/Is-h...ng-to-the-body 


If its administered correctly, and without toxic fillers it does not damage the body like most drugs (including most prescription drugs, and many over-the counter drugs like Tylenol).


Being a heroin addict is almost a death sentence in America, but not so in many European countries where its treated far differently.


----------



## kezug

Alright, we have got off track here! This is a thread on concert dvd recommendations! Lets stop the talk on herion.


----------



## vision-master

X'cuse me.










So what do you reccomend, eh?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17948006
> 
> 
> To get a full picture you should Google around yourself, but here is one discussion I found on the Web:
> 
> http://ask.metafilter.com/26194/Is-h...ng-to-the-body
> 
> 
> If its administered correctly, and without toxic fillers it does not damage the body like most drugs (including most prescription drugs, and many over-the counter drugs like Tylenol).
> 
> 
> Being a heroin addict is almost a death sentence in America, but not so in many European countries where its treated far differently.



Thanks John. I will give that a look at some point when I get a bit more time










To keep this on track, has anyone else compared the audio quality on the 2 Metallica bluray releases? I have read a few reports that claim they are pretty much equal, but one guy over on HDD thinks the Mexico BR has the better AQ. Anyone else compare these 2 BRs?


----------



## Artslinger

Speaking of Bluray Metallica disks why is the "Nimes Live Blu-Ray Disc" $19.99 while the "Mexico City Blu-Ray Disc" is $35.99? Yikes!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17949594
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bluray Metallica disks why is the "Nimes Live Blu-Ray Disc" $19.99 while the "Mexico City Blu-Ray Disc" is $35.99? Yikes!



I don't like Mexico City as It's got to much quick editing like Aerosmiths DVD.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17949761
> 
> 
> I don't like Mexico City as It's got to much quick editing like Aerosmiths DVD.



Is Nimes the same way?


----------



## Artslinger

All I know... in this day and age I'm not paying $35.99 for a Bluray disk.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17950286
> 
> 
> All I know... in this day and age I'm not paying $35.99 for a Bluray disk.



Same here, still too expensive for my tastes. I buy the SD version and view on my Oppo 983










John


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17950286
> 
> 
> All I know... in this day and age I'm not paying $35.99 for a Bluray disk.



I agree. At some point though I am hoping to find this for considerable less..........might be a while, but it should happen.


Still curious to hear more comparisons as far as audio.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17949594
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bluray Metallica disks why is the "Nimes Live Blu-Ray Disc" $19.99 while the "Mexico City Blu-Ray Disc" is $35.99? Yikes!



Here's the email I sent to the Metallica site about a 2DVD BR version of Mexico City and the high price of the single Mexico City BR, and their response about this issue...pretty much saying nothing.



(from Me)

Is the 2dvd Blu-Ray version of this going to be released? If not, why not? Also, why is the Nimes Blu-Ray single disc $19.99 but the Mexico City single Blu-Ray disc is $35.99? That's 1.75 times the price of the Nimes DVD!! Who figured out that price point? Looking forward to a reply.. Thank you.


From Metallica.com

Thank you for the email. We will not be selling the 2 disc Blue Ray version.


We were not able to offer the same price break for the Deluxe version, that is why the price difference is so large



So, there you have it...


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17938563
> 
> 
> Can someone explain how "The Song Remains The Same" Concert blu-ray plays out...is it a concert with songs back to back to back. Or is it a movie. Or is it mixed with both with movie, then song, then movie, then song, etc...
> 
> 
> I am looking to play some concert dvd's for a party and I dont really want long breaks between music.
> 
> 
> Let me know..thanks.



Would The Last Waltz work....or any of the Bonnaroo disks?


----------



## vision-master

Tell me about these Bonnaroo disks? I see they have one for 2009 now.


----------



## gwlbe

Occasionally I pop in on this thread and see if there is anything I'm missing. Reading back, I was surprised to see Led Zeppelin not on the list of great sounding DVD's, considering they painstaking went through the archives to put the DVD out. I prefer the PCM track, but the DTS and DD 5.1 audio tracks are true 5.1 mixes not 2.0 upmixes to 5.1 which takes two tracks and notch filter for the sub, remove the vocals and ad ambiance for the rears. Many concert DVDs are mixed this way. Essentially you get the same thing with Dolby Pro Logic II. Interesting article on the Abbey Road Website about 6 years ago on the process. Typically I listen to the 2 track (Floyd/Waters excluded) on concert DVD's if the PCM is included.


Below is the list, maybe I'm blind or deaf.


Heart Alive in Seattle

Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts

Roger Waters Live in the Flesh

Eagles Farwell I Tour

The Best of Soundstage

Jesse Cook One Night at the Metropolis

Metallica - S&M

Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan

Randy Bachman- Every Song Tells a Story

Paul Rodgers - Live in Glasgow

Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live

Music for Montserrat

Eric Clapton One More Car, One More Rider

Eagles Hell Freezes Over

Three Doors Down - Away from the Sun Live

Eric Clapton - Crossroads

Dixie Chicks - An Evening w/ The Dixie Chicks

U2's Vertigo tour in Chicago

DMB's 'Listener Supported' +

Eric Clapton & Friends, concert from Antigua

ELO ZOOM

Paul Simon and Friends

Sting's 'All this time'

John Fogertyremonition

Billy Idol - Storytellers

Journey 2001

Bee Gee's - One Night Only

Peter Gabriel: Secret World Live

Peter Gabriel - Growing Up Live

Bella Fleck and the Flecktones at Quicks Hall

Peter Frampton's Live in Detroit

Moody Blues Live at the Royal Albert Hall

Elton John, One Night Only

The Who: Live at the Royal Albert Hall

Alison Kraus + Union Station Live

Rolling Stones (Four Licks)

Jane Monheit: Live At The Rainbow Room

Coldplay Live 2003

John Mayer- Any Given Thursday

Hall & Oates: Live in Concert

James Taylor, live at the beacon

TOTO live in Amsterdam 2003

Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live

Tina Turner Live in Amsterdam

Incubus "The Morning View Sessions"

AC/DC "Stiff Upper Lip Live"

Dave Matthews Band "The Central Park Concert"

Red Hot Chili Peppers Live at Slane

Sheryl Crow - C'mon America 2003 +

Echo & the Bunnymen: Live in Liverpool

Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes

No Doubt Rock Steady

Lynyrd Skynyrd Lyve

A Tribute to George

Foo Fighters - Everywhere But Home

R.E.M. Perfect Square

Placebo - Live in Paris

YES - ACOUSTIC

Cat Stevens Majikat

Jet - Family Style

Neil Young - Silver and Gold

David Byrne - Live at Union Chapel

Steely Dan's two against nature

Manilow Live

Procol Harum Live at union chapel

The Doors VH-1 Storytellers

Paul Simon - You're The One

Little Feat Highwire Act Live in St. Louis

Herbie Hancocks Future2Future Live

Black Label Society - Boozed, Broozed and Tattooed

Sarah Brightman - La Luna in Concert

Al Di Meola One Of Those Nights

Julia Fordham- That's Live

Acustico MTV Cidade Negra

Santana - Supernatural Live

Keb Mo Sessions at W. 54th

Bruce Hornsby 3 Nights on the Town

Huey Lewis and the News: Live at 25

QUEEN live at wembley

Keith Urban Livin Right Now

Eagles Live at Melbourne

Cream - Royal Albert Hall

Page and Plant No Quarter

Dream Theater Live at the Budokan

Green Day Bullet in a Bible

Rage Against The Machine-Live In Mexico

Earth Wind & Fire and Chicago Live

Pretenders Loose in L.A.

Meatloaf with Melbourne Symphony Orchestra

The Stratpack live in Concert

Collective Soul's "Home"

Los Lonely Boys - Texican Style

Yes Symphonic

Derek Trucks Band-Songlines Live

KORN live at the cbgbs

Roger Hodgson Take the Long Way Home

Van Morrison live at Montreaux

Black Eyed Peas Live from Sydney to Vegas

Blue Man Group's Complex Rock Tour Live

Bob Dylan Unplugged

Yes: Live at Montreux 2003

Bon Jovi 'This Left Feels Right


----------



## vision-master

So are you bragging about yer collection, or what?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwlbe* /forum/post/17963807
> 
> 
> Occasionally I pop in on this thread and see if there is anything I'm missing. . .



Your list is missing one of the absolutely best AQ recordings : Yusuf's Cafe Session.


Ed


----------



## gwlbe

No no that list was copied from earlier in this thread.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwlbe* /forum/post/17963807
> 
> 
> Reading back, I was surprised to see Led Zeppelin not on the list of great sounding DVD's, . . .



Unfortunately I am unaware of any good sounding Led Zepplin DVDs. However, the Plant/Paige "No Quater" DVD is not too bad.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17964946
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am unaware of any good sounding Led Zepplin DVDs. However, the Plant/Paige "No Quater" DVD is not too bad.
> 
> 
> Ed



Well, I got "The Song Remains the Same" in Dolby TrueHD.


----------



## Malcolm_B

The Led Zeppelin DVD sounds great, almost as good as The Song Remains the Same TrueHD, at least to me. But the for the price I paid for my HT speakers, it better sound good!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17968078
> 
> 
> Well, I got "The Song Remains the Same" in Dolby TrueHD.



Ya, and ... ???


Besides, Dolby True HD has nothing to do with this discussion.


Ed


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17964946
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am unaware of any good sounding Led Zepplin DVDs. However, the Plant/Paige "No Quater" DVD is not too bad.
> 
> 
> Ed



Earls Court, first 3 acoustic songs on the Led Zepplin DVD is still one of my GO TO demo pieces for concert audio and HT. Of course all the concerts on this set dont sound this good, but this particular set and the first 3 songs in particular sound incredible IMO. I actually have a friend who was inspired to get into HT after hearing these 3 acoustic songs in my HT







.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17969399
> 
> 
> Earls Court, first 3 acoustic songs on the Led Zepplin DVD is still one of my GO TO demo pieces for concert audio and HT. Of course all the concerts on this set dont sound this good, but this particular set and the first 3 songs in particular sound incredible IMO. I actually have a friend who was inspired to get into HT after hearing these 3 acoustic songs in my HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'll have to revisit that.


Ed


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17969454
> 
> 
> I'll have to revisit that.
> 
> 
> Ed



Check it out. I still get goosebumps when I hear RPs vocals fill out the surround speakers in Going To California during those peak vocal moments in that song........


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17969399
> 
> 
> Earls Court, first 3 acoustic songs on the Led Zepplin DVD is still one of my GO TO demo pieces for concert audio and HT. Of course all the concerts on this set dont sound this good, but this particular set and the first 3 songs in particular sound incredible IMO. I actually have a friend who was inspired to get into HT after hearing these 3 acoustic songs in my HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That Led Zep DVD was the first concert DVD I ever bought way back in 2003. I just watched to the Earls Court concert a couple of weeks ago, I definitely got my moneys worth out of that purchase.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17969353
> 
> 
> Ya, and ... ???
> 
> 
> Besides, Dolby True HD has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> 
> Ed



Help me with this?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17970945
> 
> 
> Help me with this?



I commented that there was no Led Zeppelin DVDs that sounded good. You said that you have TSRTS in Dolby True HD. So what are you saying? Do you think that it sounds good? If the original recording is lacking, then True HD cannot fix that.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17972351
> 
> 
> I commented that there was no Led Zeppelin DVDs that sounded good. You said that you have TSRTS in Dolby True HD. So what are you saying? Do you think that it sounds good? If the original recording is lacking, then True HD cannot fix that.
> 
> 
> Ed



So you have this title in Bluray or HD-DVD?


----------



## jsf0656

question about the ZZtop BR version. on amazon, it says that the audio is much improved over the DVD version that was first released. does anyone know or have a opinion as to whether this is true or even possible considering how bad the DVD's was?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/17970686
> 
> 
> That Led Zep DVD was the first concert DVD I ever bought way back in 2003. I just watched to the Earls Court concert a couple of weeks ago, I definitely got my moneys worth out of that purchase.



You know what??? I think it was actually my first concert DVD purchase as well.







I got my first HT setup and dvd player at the same time right before this was released and I am almost positive this was my first concert DVD. I still have a vivid memory of the night I first fired it up........I went straight to the Earls Court show and was just floored. Great thing is it still holds up just as well for me today after all the countless concerts I have listened to since.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Agreed "Led Zepplin DVD" is a spectacular document.


I believe Robert Plant blew out one of my tweeters the first week I had it


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/17976122
> 
> 
> Agreed "Led Zepplin DVD" is a spectacular document.
> 
> 
> I believe Robert Plant blew out one of my tweeters the first week I had it


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17972466
> 
> 
> So you have this title in Bluray or HD-DVD?



No; DVD.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

Just cashed in $5 BB reward points an picked up Joe Bonamassa - Live Royal Albert Hall. Yeah, I got $5 off an it still cost me $21 with tax. Sometimes I hate waiting for AmaZombie to ship and just go shopping.










Hope it's as good as the Amazon reviews.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Vision,


Did you get that BD Metallica in Nimes?


If so, what is your opinion?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/17983130
> 
> 
> Vision,
> 
> 
> Did you get that BD Metallica in Nimes?
> 
> 
> If so, what is your opinion?



No, I got SD Mexico City. I didn't like the video editing (too fast).


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17983372
> 
> 
> no, i got sd mexico city. I didn't like the video editing (too fast).



ok


----------



## jsf0656




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsf0656* /forum/post/17975854
> 
> 
> question about the ZZtop BR version. on amazon, it says that the audio is much improved over the DVD version that was first released. does anyone know or have a opinion as to whether this is true or even possible considering how bad the DVD's was?



anyone?


----------



## kevin j

The audio is pretty good imho[imho it's on a par with the original lp if not better]


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/17972351
> 
> 
> I commented that there was no Led Zeppelin DVDs that sounded good. You said that you have TSRTS in Dolby True HD. So what are you saying? Do you think that it sounds good? If the original recording is lacking, then True HD cannot fix that.
> 
> 
> Ed



The only place Ive heard the Blu-Ray of TSRTS is at a Blockbuster store, and it did seem to have that fake studio sound that you like Ed.


----------



## Rammitinski

Well, that was always said to almost pretty much be a studio album anyway, by the time Page got done with all the massive overdubbing.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/17985135
> 
> 
> Well, that was always said to almost pretty much be a studio album anyway, by the time Page got done with all the massive overdubbing.



Remember, we are talking about some pretty old tapes here.










I put on Joe Bonamassa - Live Royal Albert Hall last night and played a couple songs (had other stuff to do). I can tell this one is going to be a winner.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17982012
> 
> 
> Just cashed in $5 BB reward points an picked up Joe Bonamassa - Live Royal Albert Hall. Yeah, I got $5 off an it still cost me $21 with tax. Sometimes I hate waiting for AmaZombie to ship and just go shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's as good as the Amazon reviews.



I have it, both audio and video are very good. If you like his guitar playing you will enjoy the concert, the second disk is killer.


----------



## Artslinger

I just picked up the *Alter Bridge Live From Amsterdam* DVD, hopefully I have time to watch it this weekend.















&fs=1" width="644" height="390">PG9iamVjdCB3aWR0aD0iNTYwIiBoZWlnaHQ9IjM0MCI+PHBhcmFtIG5hbWU9Im1vdmllIiB2YWx1ZT0iaHR0cDovL3d3dy55b3V0dWJlLmNvbS92L2w1aktNakxEcFd3JmFtcDtobD1lbl9VUyZhbXA7ZnM9MSZhbXA7Ij48L3BhcmFtPjxwYXJhbSBuYW1lPSJhbGxvd0Z1bGxTY3JlZW4iIHZhbHVlPSJ0cnVlIj48L3BhcmFtPjxwYXJhbSBuYW1lPSJhbGxvd3NjcmlwdGFjY2VzcyIgdmFsdWU9ImFsd2F5cyI+PC9wYXJhbT48ZW1iZWQgc3JjPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3YvbDVqS01qTERwV3cmYW1wO2hsPWVuX1VTJmFtcDtmcz0xJmFtcDsiIHR5cGU9ImFwcGxpY2F0aW9uL3gtc2hvY2t3YXZlLWZsYXNoIiBhbGxvd3NjcmlwdGFjY2Vzcz0iYWx3YXlzIiBhbGxvd2Z1bGxzY3JlZW49InRydWUiIHdpZHRoPSI1NjAiIGhlaWdodD0iMzQwIj48L2VtYmVkPjwvb2JqZWN0Pg==&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ah yes, Mark Tremonti, one of my favorite Rock guitarists. I saw him last summer playing with his other band, Creed, fantastic show.


----------



## irishluck73

I skimmed through quite a few pages and saw a lot of recommendations but it can be rather intimidating to a new person on this thread. So pardon my ignorance but is there a Top 5 of DVD concerts I should see first? I'm very open to different genres and like everything from Billie Holiday, Johnny Cash, The Police, Ben Harper to Strung Out and Avenged Sevenfold... and the wife likes Fergie kind of music. Any suggestions would be appreciated as this is our first HT system and we'd really like to check these out by getting our feet wet with some good concerts/recordings to listen to & watch.


If it matters we'll be playing them on an LG-390 HDMI to Onkyo 707 on a 5 channel Salk SongTower setup with 2 Epik Sentinels. Thanks!!!


----------



## vision-master

Titles released in 2009

kings of leon live at o2
journey live in manila
joe bonamassa live from the royal albert hall
iron maiden flight 666
john fogerty live at the royal albert hall


----------



## irishluck73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17997977
> 
> 
> Titles released in 2009
> 
> kings of leon live at o2
> journey live in manila
> joe bonamassa live from the royal albert hall
> iron maiden flight 666
> john fogerty live at the royal albert hall



Thanks for the recommendations! Working on getting these on Netflix now to try things out before we make any purchases. Any recommendation as to what to listen to them with? PLII, THX, etc. or the same as movies?


1. Kings of Leon - Big fan of theirs and it's on Netflix









2. Journey - 03' Greatest hits on Netflix, no live in Manila.

3. Joe Bonamassa - On Netflix too. Never heard him off the top of my head.

4. Iron Maiden - On Netflix! Haven't heard them in a looooong time!

5. John Fogerty - Not on Netflix, but 2006 Long Road Home was.


Couple others on Netflix we'll be trying out.


U2 - Vertigo 2005 from Chicago

Nirvana - Unplugged

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Lyve


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/17996759
> 
> 
> I skimmed through quite a few pages and saw a lot of recommendations but it can be rather intimidating to a new person on this thread. So pardon my ignorance but is there a Top 5 of DVD concerts I should see first? I'm very open to different genres and like everything from Billie Holiday, Johnny Cash, The Police, Ben Harper to Strung Out and Avenged Sevenfold... and the wife likes Fergie kind of music. Any suggestions would be appreciated as this is our first HT system and we'd really like to check these out by getting our feet wet with some good concerts/recordings to listen to & watch.
> 
> 
> If it matters we'll be playing them on an LG-390 HDMI to Onkyo 707 on a 5 channel Salk SongTower setup with 2 Epik Sentinels. Thanks!!!



Of course this is going to be subjective depending on who you ask and what they like as far as music, but from a technical perspective, with the priority being audio here are some of my Blu Ray picks (of course there are some great ones on DVD as well) to warm up that new system in no particular order..........


1. Talking Heads Stop Making Sense (my favorite audio recording/mix on BR right now and the performance is incredible)

2. Police Certifiable (another reference quality recording)

3. NIN Beside You In Time..........you may or may not be in to this one, but great show and fantastic A/V.

4. Dave and Tim Live at Radio City Music Hall.......if you like Dave Matthews, this is a no brainer. Ref audio and great video.

5. Pat Metheny The Way Up Live..........great show, great video and reference audio.


Hard to pick just 5 as there are some other great ones such as Chicago with Earth Wind and Fire, Jewel, Live from Abbey Road the best of season 1, John Mayer Live in LA, Stanley Jordan, etc........


----------



## irishluck73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17998677
> 
> 
> Of course this is going to be subjective depending on who you ask and what they like as far as music, but from a technical perspective, with the priority being audio here are some of my Blu Ray picks (of course there are some great ones on DVD as well) to warm up that new system in no particular order..........
> 
> 
> 1. Talking Heads Stop Making Sense (my favorite audio recording/mix on BR right now and the performance is incredible)
> 
> 2. Police Certifiable (another reference quality recording)
> 
> 3. NIN Beside You In Time..........you may or may not be in to this one, but great show and fantastic A/V.
> 
> 4. Dave and Tim Live at Radio City Music Hall.......if you like Dave Matthews, this is a no brainer. Ref audio and great video.
> 
> 5. Pat Metheny The Way Up Live..........great show, great video and reference audio.
> 
> 
> Hard to pick just 5 as there are some other great ones such as Chicago with Earth Wind and Fire, Jewel, Live from Abbey Road the best of season 1, John Mayer Live in LA, Stanley Jordan, etc........



Thanks for the recommendations! 1, 2, 3 and 5 were all on Netflix and now in our queue







Along with a few of the others you listed below them.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/17999070
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations! 1, 2, 3 and 5 were all on Netflix and now in our queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with a few of the others you listed below them.




Cool!







Enjoy and report back when you watch them


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17998677
> 
> 
> Of course this is going to be subjective depending on who you ask and what they like as far as music, but from a technical perspective, with the priority being audio here are some of my Blu Ray picks (of course there are some great ones on DVD as well) to warm up that new system in no particular order..........
> 
> 
> 1. Talking Heads Stop Making Sense (my favorite audio recording/mix on BR right now and the performance is incredible)
> 
> 2. Police Certifiable (another reference quality recording)
> 
> 3. NIN Beside You In Time..........you may or may not be in to this one, but great show and fantastic A/V.
> 
> 4. Dave and Tim Live at Radio City Music Hall.......if you like Dave Matthews, this is a no brainer. Ref audio and great video.
> 
> 5. Pat Metheny The Way Up Live..........great show, great video and reference audio.
> 
> 
> Hard to pick just 5 as there are some other great ones such as Chicago with Earth Wind and Fire, Jewel, Live from Abbey Road the best of season 1, John Mayer Live in LA, Stanley Jordan, etc........



DOnt forget the Return to Forever bluray. Its unbelievably good.

The Way Up has been my GO TO disc. It gets more play than any other.


----------



## irishluck73

I watched Nils Lofgren & Friends: Live Acoustic on Netflix streaming today. Great music if you like classic acoustic easy rock and you don't have to wait for the mail


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I would list:


1. Roger Waters - In The Flesh







2. Foo Fighters - Live at Wimbledon


3. Green Day - Bullet in a Bible


4. Dixie Chicks - An Evening with the Dixie Chicks








5. Led Zepplin - Led Zepplin DVD (2 disks, tons of content)


7. Queen - Live at Wembley









Obviously, its a personal choice, and theres tons of good stuff out there ...


----------



## westgate











i'm not actually watching it, just listening to the soundtrack. this 'ol boy can rock with the best of 'em!

go john!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18004190
> 
> 
> DOnt forget the Return to Forever bluray. Its unbelievably good.
> 
> The Way Up has been my GO TO disc. It gets more play than any other.




Good call. I also own that one and it is good.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18004462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not actually watching it, just listening to the soundtrack. this 'ol boy can rock with the best of 'em!
> 
> go john!



I have that DVD great old set from John. I bunch of the "Austin City Limits" series DVDs, just good straight ahead music without over the top production.


I can recommend these...


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18004462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not actually watching it, just listening to the soundtrack. this 'ol boy can rock with the best of 'em!
> 
> go john!



I saw John live in a very intimate venue. OMG, he was fantastic. Stole the show from Robert Cray, who was the headliner.


----------



## Toe

Anyone else watch This is It yet? Well worth a watch and the AQ is incredible!


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18005603
> 
> 
> I have that DVD great old set from John. I bunch of the "Austin City Limits" series DVDs, just good straight ahead music without over the top production. I can recommend these...



all great choices!


and this also, imo. (the shape of the 'package' in this stock pic looks more like a cd than a dvd but there is a dvd.)


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/18015449
> 
> 
> Anyone else watch This is It yet? Well worth a watch and the AQ is incredible!



i had to google 'this is it'. are you referring to the micheal jackson dvd?


if so, no, i haven't seen it.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/17998677
> 
> 
> Of course this is going to be subjective depending on who you ask and what they like as far as music, but from a technical perspective, with the priority being audio here are some of my Blu Ray picks (of course there are some great ones on DVD as well) to warm up that new system in no particular order..........
> 
> 
> 1. Talking Heads Stop Making Sense (my favorite audio recording/mix on BR right now and the performance is incredible)
> 
> 2. Police Certifiable (another reference quality recording)
> 
> 3. NIN Beside You In Time..........you may or may not be in to this one, but great show and fantastic A/V.
> 
> 4. Dave and Tim Live at Radio City Music Hall.......if you like Dave Matthews, this is a no brainer. Ref audio and great video.
> 
> 5. Pat Metheny The Way Up Live..........great show, great video and reference audio.
> 
> 
> Hard to pick just 5 as there are some other great ones such as Chicago with Earth Wind and Fire, Jewel, Live from Abbey Road the best of season 1, John Mayer Live in LA, Stanley Jordan, etc........



Thanks for the recommendations. I picked up the Pat Metheny BR last night and got to watch the first half before I had to get to bed. Really a great show. The Video was really beautifully done, and the audio is great. It was really special to hear some music with some dynamic range to it in a concert. Some really nice soft spots and some kick a$$ sections as well. Plan to watch it all through tonight. It may become my reference to show visitors too.


----------



## irishluck73

This might be a dumb new guy question but here goes... What audio processing do you listen to these DVDs in? Sorry if it sounds like a goofy question but I'm still learning, thanks!


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/18015863
> 
> 
> This might be a dumb new guy question but here goes... What audio processing do you listen to these DVDs in? Sorry if it sounds like a goofy question but I'm still learning, thanks!



not really that dumb a question. i've been watching/listening to my dvds since '04 and i have no idea what processing i'm using or hearing. and i don't care.

for the first 5 yrs, i just used the stereo analog outs into 2 channels of my 37 yr old 4 channel amp. work(s)(ed) fine.


as of sept '08 tho, when i added a blu ray and hd dvd players, both with 5.1 analog outputs, i actually hooked up the surrounds.


so now i run the same analog stereo L&R outs of each player into the amps front channels and the surround outs from each player into the rear channels of the amp.


meaning all processing gets done in the players and i still have no idea what it's called. and i still don't care. as long as it sounds great! which it does.


this probably doesn't help you at all, tho. 'specially if you have a recent receiver/amp.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/18015863
> 
> 
> This might be a dumb new guy question but here goes... What audio processing do you listen to these DVDs in? Sorry if it sounds like a goofy question but I'm still learning, thanks!



I usally use the 5.1 mix if it has one, but some only have stereo.


If stereo I let my AVR to do a 5.1 processing, I also use the stereo mix with AVR processing when I run into a bad 5.1 DVD mix.


----------



## irishluck73

Thanks for the input, maybe I should clarify. I meant what kind of processing in terms of PLII, All ch. Stereo, DTC, etc. I didn't know if there was a "standard" that most people listened to as I know some of them are quite funky in terms of reproduction.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18015636
> 
> 
> i had to google 'this is it'. are you referring to the micheal jackson dvd?
> 
> 
> if so, no, i haven't seen it.



Sorry about that







I did mean the MJ dvd/blu ray. Well worth checking out and I am not a MJ fan by any means.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/18015769
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations. I picked up the Pat Metheny BR last night and got to watch the first half before I had to get to bed. Really a great show. The Video was really beautifully done, and the audio is great. It was really special to hear some music with some dynamic range to it in a concert. Some really nice soft spots and some kick a$$ sections as well. Plan to watch it all through tonight. It may become my reference to show visitors too.



Glad you enjoyed it







This is one I want to add to my collection. I have rented it 2 times now from Netfllix because I enjoyed it so much. I agree about the dynamics on this one........really cool to get this in a concert.





Metallica France is going for a spin tonight!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/18016420
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, maybe I should clarify. I meant what kind of processing in terms of PLII, All ch. Stereo, DTC, etc. I didn't know if there was a "standard" that most people listened to as I know some of them are quite funky in terms of reproduction.



Its all personal preference of course and you should experiment to find out what you like best, but for me I dont add ANY additional processing to these concerts. I want to hear them exactly as they were mixed. Movies is a different story and I prefer PLIIx. I choose the 5.1 mix if it has it, but a lot of people prefer to go with the 2.0 mixes on these concert discs which I am curious to try more of.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/18016420
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, maybe I should clarify. I meant what kind of processing in terms of PLII, All ch. Stereo, DTC, etc. I didn't know if there was a "standard" that most people listened to as I know some of them are quite funky in terms of reproduction.



I have to use headphones if I want it really loud.


I found what works best is, disk Player HDMI output, to HDMI TV input, RCA out jacks to 7.1 (I use 2 channel mix) and from there I run RCA jacks to an old Analog Dolby reciever for my headphones and rears. Normally DTS or TrueHD sounds best, but not always.


Yeah, I know weird, eh.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/17983372
> 
> 
> No, I got SD Mexico City. I didn't like the video editing (too fast).



Nimes is the same. Definitely video edited by someone who thought we would be on speed while watching it or was on it while editing. Makes MTV look subdued


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/18015769
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations. I picked up the Pat Metheny BR last night and got to watch the first half before I had to get to bed. Really a great show. The Video was really beautifully done, and the audio is great. It was really special to hear some music with some dynamic range to it in a concert. Some really nice soft spots and some kick a$$ sections as well. Plan to watch it all through tonight. It may become my reference to show visitors too.



When I am in the mood to just get lost in the music, but I dont have much time, I skip right to the 40 minute mark and revel in the euphony of sound coming from my speakers for the next 10 minutes. The entire band is in such harmony and the sound is so intense...everyone adding their part to the whole.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/18015863
> 
> 
> This might be a dumb new guy question but here goes... What audio processing do you listen to these DVDs in? Sorry if it sounds like a goofy question but I'm still learning, thanks!



Since most of my viewing is done on bluray nowadays, I almost always use the DTS MA or the Dolby HD choice. I might try the two channel (if offered) just to see how it sound, but I LOVE to be surrounded by the music. DTS MA is my preference.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73* /forum/post/18016420
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, maybe I should clarify. I meant what kind of processing in terms of PLII, All ch. Stereo, DTC, etc. I didn't know if there was a "standard" that most people listened to as I know some of them are quite funky in terms of reproduction.



I've found most all Concert DVDs are either Stereo or 5.1.


For stereo - Dolby Pro Logic IIx


SD DVD - Dolby D 5.1


Bluray DVD - Dolby HD


I usally perfer Dolby over DTS, for some reason on my system it sounds more natural for music. Most of my Concerts are standard since until last year or two 95% of the concert DVDs were not available on Bluray. I have them all ripped to my HTPC which does a very good job of upscaling to 1080p.


----------



## jedimasterchad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/18016499
> 
> 
> Metallica France is going for a spin tonight!



Really interested in hearing how this is, as I can't bring myself to plunk down the cash on this one just yet, but I am a big-time Metallica fan. Saw the DVD at Hot Topic the other day for over $40, so I may wait a bit for the BD to come down in price. Can't seem to find it on Netflix either. I don't think the setlist was that spectacular, but from the concert of theirs I've been to and some of their other concert dvd's, these guys just tear down the house.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimasterchad* /forum/post/18024957
> 
> 
> Really interested in hearing how this is, as I can't bring myself to plunk down the cash on this one just yet, but I am a big-time Metallica fan. Saw the DVD at Hot Topic the other day for over $40, so I may wait a bit for the BD to come down in price. Can't seem to find it on Netflix either. I don't think the setlist was that spectacular, but from the concert of theirs I've been to and some of their other concert dvd's, these guys just tear down the house.



Watched this last night and overall SQ was VERY good, BUT there were a couple issues. Low end is definitely mixed low and the bass guitar is mixed really low to my ears. The good news is bumping up my sub channel ~3db and my bass on my front L and R speakers solved the issue for the bass drum in particular, but bass guitar is a lost cause







It is not a huge issue, but noticeable. Besides this, it sounds fantastic. Very clean, clear, present sounding recording and the audience is mixed in nicely. Vocals are good (backup vocals are a bit low, but not much of those anyway). Overall I dont regret the purchase off Metallica.com which came to $27 which includes shipping.


The show itself seemed awesome to me, but I have never really seen a live Metallica show and have no frame of reference besides a bootleg I have from the late 80s and S&M.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimasterchad* /forum/post/18024957
> 
> 
> Really interested in hearing how this is, as I can't bring myself to plunk down the cash on this one just yet, but I am a big-time Metallica fan. Saw the DVD at Hot Topic the other day for over $40, so I may wait a bit for the BD to come down in price. Can't seem to find it on Netflix either. I don't think the setlist was that spectacular, but from the concert of theirs I've been to and some of their other concert dvd's, these guys just tear down the house.



order it from the uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/..._ya_oh_product


----------



## vision-master

Just remember, it's an 80's MTV style editing video.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18028490
> 
> 
> Just remember, it's an 80's MTV style editing video.



yeah really ruins most of it


----------



## jedimasterchad

Some on Amazon have said that, at least for the mexico city concert that interview footage is spliced between songs and you can't sit and listen to the entire concert from front to back. Is the France show the same way?


Also, about the bass guitar...to me, their bass players have always been mixed a little lower ever since Cliff died. Robert Trujillo did good work on Death Magnetic, but the cd is mixed so guitar/drum heavy that at times he gets lost in there somewhere and without boosting the bass output and turning up that volume, it's hard to hear him.


Anyways, glad to hear the SQ is good otherwise. Last concert dvd I watched of them was from the box set, which I loved (Live ****: Binge and Purge), and I had Cliff 'Em All a long time ago, which was pretty low quality bootleg type stuff, but pretty cool anyway.


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimasterchad* /forum/post/18030212
> 
> 
> Some on Amazon have said that, at least for the mexico city concert that interview footage is spliced between songs and you can't sit and listen to the entire concert from front to back. Is the France show the same way?
> 
> 
> Also, about the bass guitar...to me, their bass players have always been mixed a little lower ever since Cliff died. Robert Trujillo did good work on Death Magnetic, but the cd is mixed so guitar/drum heavy that at times he gets lost in there somewhere and without boosting the bass output and turning up that volume, it's hard to hear him.
> 
> 
> Anyways, glad to hear the SQ is good otherwise. Last concert dvd I watched of them was from the box set, which I loved (Live ****: Binge and Purge), and I had Cliff 'Em All a long time ago, which was pretty low quality bootleg type stuff, but pretty cool anyway.



No, there interviews do not interrupt the concert on the France blu-ray.


My biggest complaint with the France concert is the vocals. I think someone mentioned earlier and I have to echo it. Hetfield sounds so different than he did 20 years ago (go figure!!!).


----------



## Artslinger

I've always liked this Metallica concert DVD all the original members and a great performance...


----------



## jedimasterchad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18034006
> 
> 
> I've always liked this Metallica concert DVD all the original members and a great performance...



Not quite all the original members, iirc, because that concert footage is from the late 90's. If we want to get really technical, Dave Mustaine and Cliff Burton were original members...try to find a dvd with them on it  Kirk Hammet is pretty much the guitarist though, he's been in there long enough...Jason Newstead joined in the 80's after Cliff died, and left in the early 2000's.


My favorite is still This one 


The tour from the black album...they were still young and had tons of energy, and a more solid majority of their catalog was the early metal stuff, not the fluff from later on, so the whole concert is one headbanging rock-fest.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimasterchad* /forum/post/18044138
> 
> 
> Not quite all the original members, iirc, because that concert footage is from the late 90's. If we want to get really technical, Dave Mustaine and Cliff Burton were original members...try to find a dvd with them on it  Kirk Hammet is pretty much the guitarist though, he's been in there long enough...Jason Newstead joined in the 80's after Cliff died, and left in the early 2000's.
> 
> 
> My favorite is still This one
> 
> 
> The tour from the black album...they were still young and had tons of energy, and a more solid majority of their catalog was the early metal stuff, not the fluff from later on, so the whole concert is one headbanging rock-fest.



You are right I stand corrected.


Yes if you like more of the "speed metal" I prefer their later albums. It is funny calling anything from Metallica "fluff" when most people like my wife consider them to be very heavy metal.


----------



## jedimasterchad

lol, I suppose I was mainly referring to Load/Reload, and the covers from Garage Inc, which composed a majority of their new material from the 90's (not counting the black album, which in itself was a bit more mainstream than the epic metal of the first 4 albums). St. Anger definitely was harder again, but it was pretty poor all around, and the Some Kind of Monster documentary explains why. Death Magnetic was excellent last year though.


----------



## racineboxer

If you guys haven't given this a look yet you really should. I've had it for over a month and the AQ & PQ is very nice and KOL absolutely rocks live.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTLYOxcBuPM


----------



## westgate




racineboxer said:


> If you guys haven't given this a look yet you really should. I've had it for over a month and the AQ & PQ is very nice and KOL absolutely rocks live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image no workee.


----------



## racineboxer




westgate said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/18053757
> 
> 
> If you guys haven't given this a look yet you really should. I've had it for over a month and the AQ & PQ is very nice and KOL absolutely rocks live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image no workee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I'm having some technical difficulties with embedding an image or the youtube video.
> 
> 
> But it's Kings of Leon: Live at the O2 on blu-ray. It just keeps finding it's way into my system, over and over and over again!!
Click to expand...


----------



## vision-master

Put this on last night. I forgot how awful the VQ was on these VHS tapes.


But, the music! Cream once was a super group!


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18086899
> 
> 
> Put this on last night. I forgot how awful the VQ was on these VHS tapes.
> 
> 
> But, the music! Cream once was a super group!



Cream live at the Royal Albert Hall one of my favorite DVD's. Picture and audio very good overall as well. Drum solo on disc two worth it alone.


----------



## vision-master

Picked this up today....




















Comments.........


----------



## Artslinger

BTW.

*Alter Bridge Live From Amsterdam*











This is a great hard rock concert DVD, with very good AQ and PQ plus the production and direction is top notch. Myles Kennedy makes a great hard rock frontman with good guitar skills and a powerful rock voice. Mark Tremonti may be one of my favorite newer generation guitar players and he is awesome here. A couple of my favorite songs off the concert DVD, Blackbird which is a epic stadium song and the rousing Rise Today.


DTS 5.1 Surround

Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo

Widescreen


Track List

01. Come To Life

02. Find The Real

03. Before Tomorrow Comes

04. Brand New Start

05. White Knuckles

06. Buried Alive

07. Coming Home

08. One Day Remains

09. Watch Over You

10. Ties That Bind

11. Blackbird

12. In Loving Memory

13. Metalingus

14. Open Your Eyes

15. Broken Wings

16. New Way To Live

17. Traveling Riverside Blues

18. Rise Today


----------



## vision-master

Concert length?










No bombs, cannons or firework displays......


No moshing.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Such mixed feelings about Alter Bridge, no doubt they are tremendously talented, but their original material, though superbly executed, seems to be missing something that Tremonti's previous band had.


Rise Today - Amsterdam






Blackbird - Amsterdam (audio only)






Plus Myles Kennedy doesnt have that Christ complex that makes Scott Stapp so interesting, lol.


----------



## Artslinger

I was never a Creed fan, even though they have been around a short while Alter Bridge writes better songs IMO. Myles Kennedy can be a little over the top sometimes, but Mark Tremonti's guitar makes it all worth while in fact the whole band is very soild.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18094263
> 
> 
> Picked this up today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments.........



Too bad, you all missed it.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18099270
> 
> 
> I was never a Creed fan, even though they have been around a short while Alter Bridge writes better songs IMO..



Yea I think Creed's first 2 albums are classics (My Own Prison + Weathered), they hit me in the gut like a Led Zepplin or Pink Floyd record does, believe it or not. Scott's baritone voice isn't quite what it used to be though.


I just noticed on Amazon that Creed has a new concert DVD out, that was shot with 239 HD cameras, woah. And no Blu-Ray version?! wtf ...


----------



## Toe

Finaly got Kings of Leon from Netflix, but unfortunately they only had the DVD. Oh well, still sounded very good







Good show as well. PQ was just OK.


AQ on the Dolby mix I got turned off with right away and switched to 2.0 PCM which sounded very good overall.


One thing though, somebody told me this was a jam band and that was not the case at all







Good band, good music but these guys are definately not a jam band atleast from what this concert is showing (which must be representative of a normal show for them).


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I called them a Jam band, yea they've commercialized themselves as of recently.

They used to be a Jam band, i should have said










Heres something off their 2nd album, from their Jam days:


Taper Jean Girl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w38hpcABQWE


----------



## vision-master

I called em a Jam band too.


----------



## Toe

Thats cool











I think we just have a different interpretation of what a jam band is which from that example and the show last night these guys are not (from my perspective, and what I consider a jam band). This is not a complaint or criticism at all, I just would not classify them as a jam band from what I have seen.


A jam band from my perspective is a band like the Dead, Phish, Widespread Panic, Yonder Mountain String Band, String Cheese Incident, Allman Brothers, etc........bands that rely HEAVILY on improvisation and commonly have single songs that span 10, 15, 20 minutes or longer and CAN be VERY different from one performance to the next...........I dont see that kind of thing going on with Kings Of Leon.


Having said all that though, I hope this does not sound critical as I enjoyed the band, I just would not classify them as a "jam band" at all from what I have seen and that link you just gave.


----------



## jsf0656




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18099546
> 
> 
> Too bad, you all missed it.



i have the foreigner soundstage DVD and its great. always liked foreigner and they sound as good as the orignals in the band. kelly hanson is the perfect replacement as lead singer. excellent sound and video is top notch! BR is out now.


----------



## jsf0656




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsf0656* /forum/post/17975854
> 
> 
> question about the ZZtop BR version. on amazon, it says that the audio is much improved over the DVD version that was first released. does anyone know or have a opinion as to whether this is true or even possible considering how bad the DVD's was?



still hoping that someone can chime in as to whether the audio is better on the BR edition of ZZtop ''LIVE IN TEXAS''.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18099546
> 
> 
> Too bad, you all missed it.



It's a very good production and all - saw it on TV.


It didn't really thrill me that much, though, because of only one, original member being in the band. At least if Lou Gramm was singing, *maybe* I could get more into it. But if none of that matters to you, then I'd recommend it.


I really only like (the majority of) their first album, anyway - other than a few, scattered songs on their other ones (harder and more progressive rockers only - none of that lovey-dovey, "girlie" stuff - and there was a little too much of that in the performance for my liking. I'd probably be skipping over half the songs, anyway).


More like a Foreigner tribute band, though, than the real thing. Even if I were a huge fan, I probably wouldn't want to spend hard-earned cash on it based on that (actually, *especially* if I were a huge fan).


----------



## Kensmith48

Anyone seen the new Bad Company BD that's due out today?


----------



## jsf0656




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kensmith48* /forum/post/18103182
> 
> 
> Anyone seen the new Bad Company BD that's due out today?



i waiting for reviews on this as well.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsf0656* /forum/post/18103078
> 
> 
> i have the foreigner soundstage DVD and its great. always liked foreigner and they sound as good as the orignals in the band. kelly hanson is the perfect replacement as lead singer. excellent sound and video is top notch! BR is out now.



I heard the Bluray setlist is shorter than the SD?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18103145
> 
> 
> It's a very good production and all - saw it on TV.
> 
> 
> It didn't really thrill me that much, though, because of only one, original member being in the band. At least if Lou Gramm was singing, *maybe* I could get more into it. But if none of that matters to you, then I'd recommend it.
> 
> 
> I really only like (the majority of) their first album, anyway - other than a few, scattered songs on their other ones (harder and more progressive rockers only - none of that lovey-dovey, "girlie" stuff - and there was a little too much of that in the performance for my liking. I'd probably be skipping over half the songs, anyway).
> 
> 
> More like a Foreigner tribute band, though, than the real thing. Even if I were a huge fan, I probably wouldn't want to spend hard-earned cash on it based on that (actually, *especially* if I were a huge fan).



Well, this could be said for about every band over time.


Can Lou Gramm hit those high notes anymore?


I mean John Fogerty's new band still cranks out CCR hit's as good as the Woodstock era.


Journey is another fine example.


Gary Gilmore/ Roger Waters/ Sammy Hager?


The list could be endless.


Look at the massive changes Deep Purple has gone through.


----------



## jsf0656




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18104300
> 
> 
> Well, this could be said for about every band over time.
> 
> 
> Can Lou Gramm hit those high notes anymore?
> 
> 
> I mean John Fogerty's new band still cranks out CCR hit's as good as the Woodstock era.
> 
> 
> Journey is another fine example.
> 
> 
> Gary Gilmore/ Roger Waters/ Sammy Hager?
> 
> 
> The list could be endless.
> 
> 
> Look at the massive changes Deep Purple has gone through.




agreed. as long as the songs are done like the originals and the new guys sound pretty darn close to the originals.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Wish there was a decent live recording of this Creed song:







Somewhat floyd-esque ...


I guess Woodstock 99 is the best concert DVD of Creed, video looks a bit soft


----------



## kevin j

I bought the Bad Company Bluy ray today but I haven't watched it yet though I did watch the new Pretenders Blu ray which is great.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/18112345
> 
> 
> I bought the Bad Company Bluy ray today but I haven't watched it yet though I did watch the new Pretenders Blu ray which is great.



I have both Bad Company and Pretenders concert SDVDs already, looks like I may need to upgrade to the Bluray versions and dump the SDVDs on wherehouse.com.


----------



## vision-master

AS, do you reccomend Bad Company's new DVD?


----------



## Toe

Watched Alice In Chains Unplugged yesterday and really enjoyed it. Although I recognized a lot of the songs, I was pretty unfamiliar with the band going in. Good set










PQ is rough which is to be expected being SD and older, but still plenty watchable.


AQ was excellent on the 2.0 LPCM. The Dolby mix/recording was terrible in comparison. I started with the Dolby mix and the biggest issue was the low end which was down right sloppy/muddy. Decided to give the 2.0 mix a shot and it was a night and day difference in general, but the low end in particular. Tight, clean, punchy, powerful (for a concert), detailed, etc.......I did use PLIIx with this one which sounded really good IMO.



Is there a list of SD-DVDs that have a LPCM 2.0 option? I usually just go right for the 5.1 mix, but my last 2 experiences has me curious about what other SD-DVDs have a good 2.0 track and LPCM in particular. I looked at the concert DVDs I own and just from looking it seems the only one with a LPCM 2.0 (instead of Dolby) is the Led Zepplin DVD. I dont own that many SD-DVD concerts though, maybe 40.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18114164
> 
> 
> AS, do you reccomend Bad Company's new DVD?



No I just have the old SDVD "Merchants of Cool".


I was thinking of buying the new Bluray concert DVD, and since I really don't want or need two Bad Company DVDs I was going to sell my old one too Wherehouse.com


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsf0656* /forum/post/18103114
> 
> 
> still hoping that someone can chime in as to whether the audio is better on the BR edition of ZZtop ''LIVE IN TEXAS''.



Hard to image that it could be better. It would need to be re-engineered and the raw recording would have to be good. I doubt that they did that for the BD version. But I'm just speculating here.


Ed


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/18115485
> 
> 
> Watched Alice In Chains Unplugged yesterday and really enjoyed it. Although I recognized a lot of the songs, I was pretty unfamiliar with the band going in. Good set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PQ is rough which is to be expected being SD and older, but still plenty watchable.
> 
> 
> AQ was excellent on the 2.0 LPCM. The Dolby mix/recording was terrible in comparison. I started with the Dolby mix and the biggest issue was the low end which was down right sloppy/muddy. Decided to give the 2.0 mix a shot and it was a night and day difference in general, but the low end in particular. Tight, clean, punchy, powerful (for a concert), detailed, etc.......I did use PLIIx with this one which sounded really good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a list of SD-DVDs that have a LPCM 2.0 option? I usually just go right for the 5.1 mix, but my last 2 experiences has me curious about what other SD-DVDs have a good 2.0 track and LPCM in particular. I looked at the concert DVDs I own and just from looking it seems the only one with a LPCM 2.0 (instead of Dolby) is the Led Zepplin DVD. I dont own that many SD-DVD concerts though, maybe 40.




I use Alice in Chains-Unplugged as reference material for auditioning speakers, it's that good IMO.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/18115911
> 
> 
> Hard to image that it could be better. It would need to be re-engineered and the raw recording would have to be good. I doubt that they did that for the BD version. But I'm just speculating here.
> 
> 
> Ed



I was so ticked off about the engineering/mixing on that ZZ Top DVD, what a flippin' waste!


You would think a pro could mix a decent concert DVD it's not even mixed somewhat okay just a pile of crap audio mix, they managed to film it okay. I have really low budget concert DVDs that sound 10 times better.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18116513
> 
> 
> I was so ticked off about the engineering/mixing on that ZZ Top DVD, what a flippin' waste!
> 
> 
> You would think a pro could mix a decent concert DVD it's not even mixed somewhat okay just a pile of crap audio mix, they managed to film it okay. I have really low budget concert DVDs that sound 10 times better.



Yeah, and they are just a trio. How hard it that. I mean, look at the excellent job done with "Woodstock Bluray". They only had 8 channels total and one was for communications and this was a 40 year old recording done on the fly. WTF?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/18116082
> 
> 
> I use Alice in Chains-Unplugged as reference material for auditioning speakers, it's that good IMO.




I can certainly see that with the 2.0 LPCM which I assume is what you use? That PCM track sounded awesome and I would close my eyes at times and just take in how clear and present everything sounded







GREAT low end as well. The Dolby mix/recording was pretty unimpressive though IMO.


----------



## kevin j

I watched the Bad Company Blu ray today......it's nowhere near as bad looking as people say it is[imho it's pretty good].


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/18119487
> 
> 
> I watched the Bad Company Blu ray today......it's nowhere near as bad looking as people say it is[imho it's pretty good].



what looks good on a 32" tv set may not look as good on a 100"+ front projection screen.









artifacts, if any, are small and harder to see at 32" but get larger/more pronounced as screen size increases.


----------



## vision-master

Bought a used concert DVD, looked mint, but the dang thing locked up on me twice? Out of the 100's of concert DVD's, this is the 1st time this has happened. Try cleaning it?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Yes I use rubbing alcohol to clean them. Also, try another player for kicks.


I also received one bad disk (out of 50 or so used purchases), and the seller just refunded the money and let me keep the disc.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18122078
> 
> 
> Yes I use rubbing alcohol to clean them. Also, try another player for kicks.
> 
> 
> I also received one bad disk (out of 50 or so used purchases), and the seller just refunded the money and let me keep the disc.



I'll try it on the old HD-DVD player instead of the Bluray. Otherwise, I'll contact the seller for return. Nothing worse than when some great riffs start and the dang player locks up. It runied my buzz.










BTY: It's Journey Live 2001 and a great concert. I may just buy a new one instead.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Tell them youd like them to pay shipping both ways, that usually elicits a "just keep the disk"


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18123235
> 
> 
> Tell them youd like them to pay shipping both ways, that usually elicits a "just keep the disk"



No biggie. I only have $7 into it. I'm going to try it in the HD-DVD player tonight. My Bluray player pisses me off sometimes as it defaults all 4:3 into widescreen. I check the TV format and it say's 16x9 1080.


----------



## Randy Bessinger

A historic concert is finally being released to DVD in March. I saw this at a theater back in the 60's and it was one of the most interesting concerts I have seen before or since. One of the most diverse shows you are ever going to see.

http://www.amazon.com/T-M-I-Show-Col...7034738&sr=8-1


----------



## mattg3

I saw it too in a theater on a friday afternoon straight from High school.A few years later I was in Shea Stadium watching the Beatles.Good to see some older members on board.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/18198317
> 
> 
> I saw it too in a theater on a friday afternoon straight from High school.A few years later I was in Shea Stadium watching the Beatles.Good to see some older members on board.



Yea, I saw the Beatles in St. Louis when my younger sister dragged me along. Could not hear anything especially with her screaming in my ear.







Not that I don't like the Beatles, I do, but the young girls screaming was a bit much.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

I'm looking forward to getting this.




http://www.amazon.com/British-Invasi...dp/B0034BBB2S/


----------



## vision-master

You guy's are old.........










Got any records recorded in mono?


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18212203
> 
> 
> You guy's are old.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any records recorded in mono?



Wait a minute, while I get my cane and go look, why yes, I do, 78's mind you.










P.S. These record players are so hard to crank at my age.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18212203
> 
> 
> You guy's are old.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any records recorded in mono?



yup. sho 'nuff do. beach boys, 'pet sounds', in glorious mono.


----------



## bobby94928

You mean one of these?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18212203
> 
> 
> You guy's are old.........



Yep.


And so will you be, one day, too.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18212468
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> And so will you be, one day, too.



if he's lucky and/or plays his cards right.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18212381
> 
> 
> yup. sho 'nuff do. beach boys, 'pet sounds', in glorious mono.



I have Sgt. Peppers in mono, original pressing ....... does that count?


----------



## vision-master

Trashman - mono.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18212916
> 
> 
> I have Sgt. Peppers in mono, original pressing ....... does that count?



eye wood theenk


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18213328
> 
> 
> eye wood theenk


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18212203
> 
> 
> You guy's are old.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any records recorded in mono?



You don't have to be young to appreciate new music, or old to appreciate old music.







I just appreciate good music.







Steve Marriott is a monster!!


I do have some mono LP's but I prefer an excellent 5.1 mix...


----------



## vision-master

Extremely impressed. Two disk set. Long............ 180 minutes










Not thru second disk yet.


16:9 - DTS











_- Thela Hun Ginjeet - Les Claypool's Frog Brigade

- Ain't Nothin' But a Party - Dirty Dozen Brass Band

- Time to Confess - Gov't Mule

- Brain Liaters - Drums & Tuba

- Roses are Free - Ween

- Number Two - Col. Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains

- Burn One Down - Ben Harper

- Blue Indian - Widespread Panic

- Tall Boy - Widespread Panic

- Amazing Grace - Blind Boys of Alabama

- Good Times - Robert Randolph with Luther Dickinson

- What's His Name - Campbell Brothers

- Cheek to Cheek With the Blues - The Del McCoury Band

- B Song - Bela Fleck & Edgar Meyer

- Search - The String Cheese Incident

- Sugartown - North Mississippi Allstars

- Rodeo Clowns - Jack Johnson

- Nightingale - Norah Jones

- Countdown - Jurassic 5

- Swing Low - The Del McCoury Band and DJ Logic

- Shibuya - Galactic

- Sugar Magnolia - Phil Lesh & Friends with very special quest Bob Weir

- Tennessee Jed

- Check Out Your Mind - Karl Denson's Tiny Universe

- Buck It Like a Horse - Galactic and Little Rascals Brass Band

- Push On 'Til the Day - Trey Anastasio_


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18216419
> 
> 
> Extremely impressed. Two disk set. Long............ 180 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not thru second disk yet.
> 
> 
> 16:9 - DTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- Thela Hun Ginjeet - Les Claypool's Frog Brigade
> 
> - Ain't Nothin' But a Party - Dirty Dozen Brass Band
> 
> - Time to Confess - Gov't Mule
> 
> - Brain Liaters - Drums & Tuba
> 
> - Roses are Free - Ween
> 
> - Number Two - Col. Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains
> 
> - Burn One Down - Ben Harper
> 
> - Blue Indian - Widespread Panic
> 
> - Tall Boy - Widespread Panic
> 
> - Amazing Grace - Blind Boys of Alabama
> 
> - Good Times - Robert Randolph with Luther Dickinson
> 
> - What's His Name - Campbell Brothers
> 
> - Cheek to Cheek With the Blues - The Del McCoury Band
> 
> - B Song - Bela Fleck & Edgar Meyer
> 
> - Search - The String Cheese Incident
> 
> - Sugartown - North Mississippi Allstars
> 
> - Rodeo Clowns - Jack Johnson
> 
> - Nightingale - Norah Jones
> 
> - Countdown - Jurassic 5
> 
> - Swing Low - The Del McCoury Band and DJ Logic
> 
> - Shibuya - Galactic
> 
> - Sugar Magnolia - Phil Lesh & Friends with very special quest Bob Weir
> 
> - Tennessee Jed
> 
> - Check Out Your Mind - Karl Denson's Tiny Universe
> 
> - Buck It Like a Horse - Galactic and Little Rascals Brass Band
> 
> - Push On 'Til the Day - Trey Anastasio_




Thanks so much for this post







I was at this show/festival and I have only seen the Widespread Panic track "Tall Boy" years ago before I had a HT setup. This just shot to the top of my Netflix cue







Really excited to watch this and cant believe I forgot about this one!?!


----------



## vision-master

I liked Bonnaroo 2002 so much, I ordered this one too.
















_Disc One:


1. Burning Spear - - Postman

2. My Morning Jacket -- One Big Holiday

3. Los Lonely Boys -- Cottonfields and Crossroads

4. Gillian Welch -- Caleb Meyer

5. Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra -- Ska Me Crazy

6. Praxis -- Praxis One

7. Dave Matthews & Friends -- Trouble

8. The Black Keys -- Hard Row

9. X-Ecutioners -- Symphony for 6 Turntables

10. Steve Winwood -- Dear Mr. Fantasy

11. Gov't Mule -- Blind Man in the Dark

12. Damien Rice -- Volcano

13. Primus -- My Friend Fats

14. moe. -- Rebubula



Disc Two:


1. Robert Randolph & The Family Band -- Moving in the Right Direction

2. Gomez -- Nothing is Wrong

3. Ani DiFranco -- Evolve

4. Galactic -- Bongo Joe

5. North Mississippi Allstars Hill Country Revue -- Snake Drive

6. Guster -- FaFa

7. Kings of Leon -- Trani

8. Trey Anastasio -- Alive Again

9. Chris Robinson -- 40 Days

10. Femi Kuti -- Truth Don't Die

11. Antigone Rising -- Push It

12. Beth Orton -- Best Bit

13. Doc Watson & Jack Lawrence -- Lady Be Good

14. Ween -- Zoloft

15. Taj Mahal -- Linda Lu

16. The Dead -- Good Lovin'
_


----------



## vision-master

Maybe this thread is finally dying...........


----------



## TBert

Maybe, but there is really not much coming out new to talk about. Seems like more musicians would take advantage of the hd video and multichannel audio.


----------



## vision-master

Anyone got this?


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18236249
> 
> 
> Anyone got this?



I've got the dvd version, and it's a decent package. not reference, but certainly very enjoyable. some cool performances on there!


I read a blu-ray review somewhere where it said one of the most used camera angles was shaky and not very sharp....haven't seen the bd so I can't really comment.

but the release itself is worth getting


----------



## kevin j

I have the BD of this show it's worth getting if you have a Blu ray player[the pq's actually pretty good].


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18234551
> 
> 
> Maybe this thread is finally dying...........



I think we were talking about this a month or so ago, after the big surge of concert DVDs the last few years new releases have dropped to a trickle. I guess the cost is too much for the amount of sales they generate. You still will have bands like U2 with tons of money releasing new concert DVDs every year or two, like we really need that.


I'm still waiting on a few things that were filmed and never released, like the Led Zep reunion concert and the Bob Seger concert filmed on his last tour.


I'm still able to find smaller productions where you have a few guys with a camera and sound man shooting a band in smaller clubs. They are hard to find though.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18236249
> 
> 
> Anyone got this?



I was looking at that on Amazon... but I have so much Clapton stuff allready I passed on buying it. I'll wait for his next Crossroads release.


----------



## Artslinger

Anyone have this...?


Status Quo Pictures: Live At Montreux 2009











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2GXw...eature=channel


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18240185
> 
> 
> I was looking at that on Amazon... but I have so much Clapton stuff allready I passed on buying it. I'll wait for his next Crossroads release.



I've been thinking the same thing. Kinda like U2 or the Stones.










Check out Bonnaroo 2002 & 2004.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18240185
> 
> 
> I was looking at that on Amazon... but I have so much Clapton stuff allready I passed on buying it. I'll wait for his next Crossroads release.



there are many highlights on this apart from clapton, so you can safely get it


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18240250
> 
> 
> Anyone have this...?
> 
> 
> Status Quo Pictures: Live At Montreux 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2GXw...eature=channel




yes I have the blu-ray. it's very good. aq and vq is top notch. a great addition to any bd collection.


however; performance wise and setlist wise I prefer "just doin it live" from 2005. sadly, that's only available on regular dvd. (but again, aq and pc is very good)


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/18240867
> 
> 
> yes I have the blu-ray. it's very good. aq and vq is top notch. a great addition to any bd collection.
> 
> 
> however; performance wise and setlist wise I prefer "just doin it live" from 2005. sadly, that's only available on regular dvd. (but again, aq and pc is very good)



Thanks.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/18240849
> 
> 
> there are many highlights on this apart from clapton, so you can safely get it



It is slow and bluesy or full of energy. I mean these guy's are getting old.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18236249
> 
> 
> Anyone got this?



I got it and immediately sold it. PQ/AQ are great, the performances are not. YMMV


----------



## vision-master

What I figured.


----------



## kevin j

The only negative on that Concert By The Lake Blu ray imho is Ringo Starr's performance is too short[3 songs].


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, a 70 year old R&R drummer........


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/18246112
> 
> 
> The only negative on that Concert By The Lake Blu ray imho is Ringo Starr's performance is too short[3 songs].



Well there you go, there's no accounting for what people will enjoy. I thought Ringo's performance was embarrassingly bad to the point that I FF through it. And I'm a Ringo fan for 40 years.


----------



## vision-master

Amazon - new......

*$1.20*









*$1.17*










Just ordered both.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Porcupine Tree Live Blu-ray Coming Up


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18247586
> 
> 
> Amazon - new......
> 
> *$1.20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$1.17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered both.



Just bought the ACL disc. Thanks VM!!!


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/18250429
> 
> Porcupine Tree Live Blu-ray Coming Up



Any idea when?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Anyone see/hear these BR's from this guy?

http://www.amazon.com/Lucid-Dream-Ex...768249&sr=1-12


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/18252846
> 
> 
> Any idea when?



BD/DVD will be released in May.


For further info just click on announce (link) below:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/18250429
> 
> Porcupine Tree Live Blu-ray Coming Up


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18253230
> 
> 
> Anyone see/hear these BR's from this guy?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lucid-Dream-Ex...768249&sr=1-12



Run Time: 48 minutes

Price: $29.99


I'll pass..........


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18254166
> 
> 
> Run Time: 48 minutes
> 
> Price: $29.99
> 
> 
> I'll pass..........




Really!!!


----------



## vision-master

$30 for 48 minutes of home entertanment?


No way ray.......


Heck I can buy a decent bottle of booze for that kind of price.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Yeah, I know the price is out of control. Just wondering if anyone had any experience with these...


On a different subject, I was reading the DIO website about his health and Wendy his manager/wife talked about a new Heaven and Hell Tour 2009 DVD that is supposed to becoming out this year. I saw them 7th row here in Seattle and Toni never looked happier. He couldn't stop smiling through the whole show.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18259107
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the price is out of control. Just wondering if anyone had any experience with these...
> 
> 
> On a different subject, I was reading the DIO website about his health and Wendy his manager/wife talked about a new Heaven and Hell Tour 2009 DVD that is supposed to becoming out this year. I saw them 7th row here in Seattle and Toni never looked happier. He couldn't stop smiling through the whole show.



It would be great to see DIO get healthy enough to tour again.


That Heaven and Hell DVD release last year was very good.


----------



## billatlakegeorge

Morcheeba - From Brixton to Bejing


Awesome


----------



## chatanika

Bonnaroo 2003 rocks, I like the others but this one get's played the most.


----------



## vision-master





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chatanika* /forum/post/18260393
> 
> 
> Bonnaroo 2003 rocks, I like the others but this one get's played the most.



Thanks for the info. Within the last couple weeks I picked up Bonnaroo 2002 and 2004. When thru 2004 lastnight, very extensive setlist. Two thumbs up.


I'm ordering 2003.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18240171
> 
> 
> I think we were talking about this a month or so ago, after the big surge of concert DVDs the last few years new releases have dropped to a trickle. I guess the cost is too much for the amount of sales they generate. You still will have bands like U2 with tons of money releasing new concert DVDs every year or two, like we really need that.



I hope you're wrong and we continue to get some gems like Jeff Beck at Ronnie Scotts trickling through. HDNet is releasing some of their concert series on DVD, maybe if they get some sales they might produce more gigs for that series and subsequent releases.


----------



## vision-master

Enough of the old cronies selling their wares - ewe wants mo new talent!


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18274478
> 
> 
> Enough of the old cronies selling their wares - ewe wants mo new talent!



I'm age-blind







- I just want the talent.. period.


----------



## vision-master

Look for stuff like....


Cruefest

Ozzfest

Bonnaroo

Austin City Limits Music Festival

The Jammys, Vol. 1

Christmas Jam

Crossroads Guitar Festival

Reggae on the River.......


----------



## vision-master

Highly reccomend!


About 99 Minutes of some of the best footage you have ever seen or heard!


----------



## vision-master

Why am I bothering with this thread anymore...........


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

I picked up Cheap Trick doing Sgt. Pepper Live and it is really good. Great audio and video. It's little on the short side but it's not that expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/Sgt-Pepper-Liv...8639688&sr=1-1


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18313192
> 
> 
> I picked up Cheap Trick doing Sgt. Pepper Live and it is really good. Great audio and video. It's little on the short side but it's not that expensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sgt-Pepper-Liv...8639688&sr=1-1



Yes I have this title a little short but very good quality, worth picking up.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18313192
> 
> 
> I picked up Cheap Trick doing Sgt. Pepper Live and it is really good. Great audio and video. It's little on the short side but it's not that expensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sgt-Pepper-Liv...8639688&sr=1-1





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18313445
> 
> 
> Yes I have this title a little short but very good quality, worth picking up.




I have it as well, excellent performance IMO, and nice quality DVD!


----------



## vision-master

Beatles tribute band?


----------



## 5o9

I haven't bought or rented a concert dvd since Christmas










And its not for lack of trying. The most exciting thing this thread plumbed up lately is Bonanarro, and I rented that back in 2005.


The music industry is letting us down. Think the bands that will release dvds in the future are the few ones that truely love their fans more than money.


Everybody else, figure the music biz is so bad the only money they make is on their own concerts, so why lose money making a concert dvd, while only accomplishing diminished concert attendance?


Looks like our glory days are over, and w/o music, I don't really need such a fancy HT


----------



## vision-master

No, Jammy's volume 1 is top shelf.









*Richie Havens* and The Mutaytor: "Freedom"

String Cheese Incident with Perry Farrell: "Idiot's Rule"
*Buddy Guy* Phil Lesh *John Mayer* and Questlove: "Hoochie Coochie Man"

North Mississippi Allstars with Kris Myers: "Umphrey's McGee Psychedelic Sex Machine"
*Blue Oyster Cult*: "Don't Fear the Reaper"

The Benevento-Russo Duo with *Les Claypool* Mike Gordon Gabby LaLa and *Phil Lesh*: "Dee's Diner"

The Disco Biscuits with Travis Tritt: "House Dog Party Favor"
*Peter Frampton* and Guster: "Do You Feel Like We Do?"

Phil Lesh with Ryan Adams and the Cardinals: "Wharf Rat"



Lot's of new talent out there, just wait a spell.


----------



## 5o9

^ Thanks, I'll get right on it










Guess my online source of new dvd releases is bad


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/18316481
> 
> 
> ^ Thanks, I'll get right on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess my online source of new dvd releases is bad



I look for older stuff too. This one is kinda cool, 4:3 and Stereo only, but it's nice to find those obscure gems once in awhile.










http://www.highsierramusic.com/ 





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## 5o9

^ Dunno Dawg, about to be introduced to new friends, think PF Pulse they are not










String Cheese Incident

North Miss. Allstars

Beth Hart

Disco Biscuits

Flaming Lips


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/18316737
> 
> 
> ^ Dunno Dawg, about to be introduced to new friends, think PF Pulse they are not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Cheese Incident
> 
> North Miss. Allstars
> 
> Beth Hart
> 
> Disco Biscuits
> 
> Flaming Lips



Can't B running the PF high all the time.


----------



## vision-master

Guess I've been getting lucky lately......


Highly reccomend!


----------



## jjeff

Looks good, for anyone interested in the set list:
http://www.shoppbs.org/product/index...archId=2831220


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/18323397
> 
> 
> Looks good, for anyone interested in the set list:
> http://www.shoppbs.org/product/index...archId=2831220



Thanks, I couldn't find the setlist. Here tis......
_Disc 1:

1. Gold In The Sunset - Bob Schneider

2. Walk In Jerusalem - Blind Boys Of Alabama

3. Seven Year Ache - Rosanne Cash

4. I Am The Cancer - Sloan

5. Anthem For A 17 Year Old Girl - Broken Social Scene

6. Darts Of Pleasure - Franz Ferdinand

7. Crazy Dream - Los Lonely Boys

8. Light In Your Eyes - Sheryl Crow

9. Sister Surround - The Soundtrack Of Our Lives

10. It's The Nighttime - Josh Rouse

11. The New kid - Old 97's

12. Ghost - Howie Day.


Disc 2:

1. The Way That He Sings - My Morning Jacket

2. Streets Are Callin' - The Neville Brothers

3. First Tube - Trey Anastasio

4. Debaser - Pixies

5. Be Be Your Love - Rachael Yamagata

6. Alone Again Or - Calexico

7. Your Lies - Shelby Lynne

8. Wasting Time - Jack Johnson

9. The Day John Henry Died - Drive-By Truckers

10. The One Thing - Pat Green featuring Jack Ingram

11. Wheels - Cake

12. Brown Eyed Blues - Ben Harper.
_


----------



## jjeff

Didn't my link take you to the following page? When I click on it works but maybe it only works on my computer since that's where I got the page







Below is a copy/paste of what I see(less the graphics). I really like ACL but since all the recent ones are shot in great HD I wonder when they'll start being available on BR?


Specifications

# Production Year : 2004

# Length : 105 minutes on 2 Discs

# Number of Programs : 1

# Country Of Origin : United States

Features


* Photo Gallery.

Disc 1:

1. Gold In The Sunset - Bob Schneider

2. Walk In Jerusalem - Blind Boys Of Alabama

3. Seven Year Ache - Rosanne Cash

4. I Am The Cancer - Sloan

5. Anthem For A 17 Year Old Girl - Broken Social Scene

6. Darts Of Pleasure - Franz Ferdinand

7. Crazy Dream - Los Lonely Boys

8. Light In Your Eyes - Sheryl Crow

9. Sister Surround - The Soundtrack Of Our Lives

10. It's The Nighttime - Josh Rouse

11. The New kid - Old 97's

12. Ghost - Howie Day.


Disc 2:

1. The Way That He Sings - My Morning Jacket

2. Streets Are Callin' - The Neville Brothers

3. First Tube - Trey Anastasio

4. Debaser - Pixies

5. Be Be Your Love - Rachael Yamagata

6. Alone Again Or - Calexico

7. Your Lies - Shelby Lynne

8. Wasting Time - Jack Johnson

9. The Day John Henry Died - Drive-By Truckers

10. The One Thing - Pat Green featuring Jack Ingram

11. Wheels - Cake

12. Brown Eyed Blues - Ben Harper.


----------



## vision-master

FYI: Austin City Limits *2005* is a dud. stick to the *2004* concert.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18313192
> 
> 
> I picked up Cheap Trick doing Sgt. Pepper Live and it is really good. Great audio and video. It's little on the short side but it's not that expensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sgt-Pepper-Liv...8639688&sr=1-1



I ordered this one after reading your post and received it yesterday. I like The Beatles and I like Cheap Trick (although I haven't kept up with them lately) so how could I lose?


Very nice video quality on this and the 5.1 sounds good. I haven't tried the two channel yet.


It was a little odd seeing someone besides The Beatles perform this material (although I guess technically The Beatles never performed it either, but I have seen Paul McCartney do a few of these). Cheap Trick really pulls it off though. Really good performance. I look forward to watching this one all the way through.


Cary


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18322865
> 
> 
> Guess I've been getting lucky lately......
> 
> 
> Highly reccomend!



Good rec.


I really liked The Sound Track of Our Lives! How this band flew in under my radar for so long I'll never know. They are spectacular! I've heard their CDs sound like crap and based on the one I bought, Origin Vol. 1, I have to agree.










Maybe we'll get lucky and the band will release a live DVD with better sound.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18095214
> 
> 
> BTW.
> 
> *Alter Bridge Live From Amsterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great hard rock concert DVD, with very good AQ and PQ plus the production and direction is top notch. Myles Kennedy makes a great hard rock frontman with good guitar skills and a powerful rock voice. Mark Tremonti may be one of my favorite newer generation guitar players and he is awesome here. A couple of my favorite songs off the concert DVD, Blackbird which is a epic stadium song and the rousing Rise Today.
> 
> 
> DTS 5.1 Surround
> 
> Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo
> 
> Widescreen
> 
> 
> Track List
> 
> 01. Come To Life
> 
> 02. Find The Real
> 
> 03. Before Tomorrow Comes
> 
> 04. Brand New Start
> 
> 05. White Knuckles
> 
> 06. Buried Alive
> 
> 07. Coming Home
> 
> 08. One Day Remains
> 
> 09. Watch Over You
> 
> 10. Ties That Bind
> 
> 11. Blackbird
> 
> 12. In Loving Memory
> 
> 13. Metalingus
> 
> 14. Open Your Eyes
> 
> 15. Broken Wings
> 
> 16. New Way To Live
> 
> 17. Traveling Riverside Blues
> 
> 18. Rise Today



Comming out on Bluray the 23rd March - just ordered a copy.


----------



## racineboxer

I picked up the White Stripes, Under great white northern lights, new release that came out on Tuesday, and IMO it's not good at all. It's more of a documentary than a concert DVD/blu-ray. It follows the 2 person band as they tour around Canada. Lots of time talking and meeting people in these small, somewhat remote, Canadian cities.


If you are a big time die hard White Stripes fan you might love it because it might give you some interesting insight into their personalities. If you want to watch a concert and/or listen to music, do not buy this.


----------



## skoretsk

Creed Live (2009) is by far the best rock DVD I've ever seen! http://www.amazon.com/Live-Creed/dp/...9122915&sr=8-1 


Tracklisting:

1. Bullets

2. Overcome

3. My Own Prison

4. Say I

5. Never Die

6. Torn

7. A Thousand Faces

8. What If

9. Unforgiven

10. Are You Ready?

11. What's This Life For

12. Faceless Man

13. Arms Wide Open

14. My Sacrifice

15. One

16. One Last Breath

17. Higher


----------



## Artslinger

Neil Young Trunk Show.


Looking forward to this concert DVD release.





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## vision-master

They said documentary.


----------



## jjeff

While not a _concert dvd_ it is a very good studio recording. The title is, _A Hundred Miles or More, Alison Krauss, Live From The Tracking Room_ DVD.

It's 16:9 but only 2.0 audio which does sound very good. Odd it's a music title and only recorded in 2.0 but again the sound quality is very good. It's a '08 release from Rounder Records I recently purchased at Amazon.

set list:


1 You're Just A Country Boy

2 Away Down The River

3 How's The World Treating You - Alison Krauss and James Taylor

4 Sawing On The Strings

5 Shadows

6 Whiskey Lullaby - Alison Krauss and Brad Paisley

7 Jacob's Dream

8 Lay Down Beside Me - John Waite and Alison Krauss

9 Simple Love


----------



## BIslander

from the Mark Knopfler website:



> Quote:
> Universal Music announced the details of Alchemy - Dire Straits Live re-release. The re-release will include 3 versions:
> 
> DVD (cat. nbr.0602527336305)
> 
> Blu-Ray (cat. nbr.0602527336312)
> 
> DVD + 2 CD deluxe edition (cat. nbr. 0602527336299)
> 
> The release date: May 03 - 07, 2010
> 
> 
> Previously the Alchemy - Dire Straits Live album (recorded live at at Hammersmith Odeon in London) was released on LP and CD in 1983, and on VHS in 1984. Now, the picture and sound have been digitally remastered in high definition (DVD & Blu-Ray) and 5.1 surround sound (DTS & DTS HD Master). The original tapes was remixed by Mark's co-pilot Chuck Ainlay.
> 
> 
> For more details please check the Alchemy - Dire Straits Live page. Please note, as usual, that all details and release date are not confirmed by the official Mark Knopfler Management yet.



http://www.mark-knopfler.info/d2010.htm 


Artist: Dire Straits

Format: Blu-Ray (BD50)

Release date: May 03, 2010

Label: Universal Music

Catalog: 0602527336312

Picture: 1080p HD [24p Frame Rate]

Sound: PCM Stereo & DTS Master HD 5.1 Surround Sound

Run time: 2 hours 50 mins

Notes: Recorded live at Hammersmith Odeon in London on July 22 & 23, 1983.


1.Once Upon a Time in the West

2.Expresso Love

3.Romeo & Juliet

4.Private Investigations

5.Sultans of Swing

6.Two Young Lovers

7.Tunnel of Love

8.Telegraph Road

9.Solid Rock

10.Going Home - Theme from 'Local Hero'


Bonus (79 min) - Live TV Performances

Tunnel Of Love [8:53] The Old Grey Whistle Test 29/11/1980

Sultans of Swing [9:43] The Old Grey Whistle Test 16/05/1978

Documentary BBC Arena: Dire Straits [58 mins] 22/12/1980


----------



## JBaumgart

Dire Straits and Knopfler have always been a favorite of mine, so I will likely end up ordering this one. Thanks for the tip! I have quite a bit of audio of his, including a couple of DVD-A's, but it would be nice to add some video of Dire Straits also...


----------



## d_m1010

Any of the Depeche Mode concerts on dvd are absolutely fantastic. My personal favs are Devotional followed by Exciter: One Night in Paris.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18313192
> 
> 
> I picked up Cheap Trick doing Sgt. Pepper Live and it is really good. Great audio and video. It's little on the short side but it's not that expensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sgt-Pepper-Liv...8639688&sr=1-1



Thanks for the tip, I was really impressed! Great disc all around. Excellent performance, video and audio.


larry


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/18378089
> 
> 
> from the Mark Knopfler website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mark-knopfler.info/d2010.htm
> 
> 
> Artist: Dire Straits
> 
> Format: Blu-Ray (BD50)
> 
> Release date: May 03, 2010
> 
> Label: Universal Music
> 
> Catalog: 0602527336312
> 
> Picture: 1080p HD [24p Frame Rate]
> 
> Sound: PCM Stereo & DTS Master HD 5.1 Surround Sound
> 
> Run time: 2 hours 50 mins
> 
> Notes: Recorded live at Hammersmith Odeon in London on July 22 & 23, 1983.



Thanks for the heads up BIslander, I wonder if this will be in widescreen.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18343351
> 
> 
> Comming out on Bluray the 23rd March - just ordered a copy.



Did you get this yet?


Any comments.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18381640
> 
> 
> Did you get this yet?
> 
> 
> Any comments.



Alter Bridge (Bluray)


Nope, hoping it will be in the mailbox today. I'll give my impression bc I've been waiting for this one.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/18379429
> 
> 
> Dire Straits and Knopfler have always been a favorite of mine, so I will likely end up ordering this one. Thanks for the tip! I have quite a bit of audio of his, including a couple of DVD-A's, but it would be nice to add some video of Dire Straits also...



There are at least 2 DVDs of Dire Straits and one of Knophler that were release a few years ago. I own all 3.


Ed


----------



## PooperScooper

Fans of 'Crack the Sky' will love this if you don't already have it: http://www.amazon.com/Crack-Sky-All-...9778062&sr=1-1 


Aspect ratio is not 1.33:1, it's a anamorphic DVD, 1.78:1 and very good PQ. DD 5.1 and PCM Stereo. Both audio tracks sound great.


larry


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18381844
> 
> 
> Alter Bridge (Bluray)
> 
> 
> Nope, hoping it will be in the mailbox today. I'll give my impression bc I've been waiting for this one.



Item should have shipped on the 23rd. I checked my open orders (Amazon) today and it hasn't shipped yet.







I checked the listing and now Amazombie say's 'shipping within 1 to 3 weeks'. Must have problems from supplier no?


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18391710
> 
> 
> Fans of 'Crack the Sky' will love this if you don't already have it: http://www.amazon.com/Crack-Sky-All-...9778062&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> Aspect ratio is not 1.33:1, it's a anamorphic DVD, 1.78:1 and very good PQ. DD 5.1 and PCM Stereo. Both audio tracks sound great.
> 
> 
> larry



I had never heard of them but checked out a few songs on youtube and liked everything I heard so I ordered this DVD. Seems to be well liked and gets good marks for overall production as well. Hopefully this will turn out to be "is the best band you've never heard" as one of the reviews stated.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18313192
> 
> 
> I picked up Cheap Trick doing Sgt. Pepper Live and it is really good. Great audio and video. It's little on the short side but it's not that expensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sgt-Pepper-Liv...8639688&sr=1-1





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18381352
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I was really impressed! Great disc all around. Excellent performance, video and audio.
> 
> 
> larry



I just rented this from Netflix and will definitely be adding it to my collection next Amazon order. Outstanding performance and production. Cheap Trick really went all out to get things just exactly perfect from the New York Philharmonic to the instrumentation and vocals. A friend at work knows Rick Neilsen and his brother is good friends with him. I going to pass along the good feedback and put in request for a complete Abbey Road next


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/18401773
> 
> 
> I just rented this from Netflix and will definitely be adding it to my collection next Amazon order. Outstanding performance and production. Cheap Trick really went all out to get things just exactly perfect from the New York Philharmonic to the instrumentation and vocals. A friend at work knows Rick Neilsen and his brother is good friends with him. I going to pass along the good feedback and put in request for a complete Abbey Road next



Yea, they really did a good job with this. I read a decent review and bought it with average expectations....... love it when the performance and DVD exceed your expectations. Complete Abbey Road would be a cool follow up!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18391710
> 
> 
> Fans of 'Crack the Sky' will love this if you don't already have it: http://www.amazon.com/Crack-Sky-All-...9778062&sr=1-1



Will definitely check it out. Been listening to a lot of internet radio lately, and have been hearing a lot of them.


(Bought myself a couple of audiophile-quality computer speakers recently, and it's great listening to Slacker and Shoutcast for free when I'm on here late at night like this. Mostly Prog and Fusion, and some mainstream Jazz.)


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18402451
> 
> 
> Will definitely check it out. Been listening to a lot of internet radio lately, and have been hearing a lot of them.
> 
> 
> (Bought myself a couple of audiophile-quality computer speakers recently, and it's great listening to Slacker and Shoutcast for free when I'm on here late at night like this. Mostly Prog and Fusion, and some mainstream Jazz.)



I run my computer into an old Adcom preamp and bought a small inexpensive digital amp, sending that to an older pair of bookshelf speakers ..... gotta have good sound even at the pc


----------



## Artslinger













Chickenfoot: Get Your Buzz On - Live


Release on April 20, 2010


Sammy Hagar (vocals) and Michael Anthony (bass), solo musician Joe Satriani (guitar) and Red Hot Chili Peppers drummer Chad Smith.


Filmed with 16 hi-definition cameras over three sold out concerts, Chickenfoot: Get Your Buzz On “Live” offers fans an unforgettable once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to experience four rock’n’roll legends sharing the stage and blowing the roof off with their explosive musicianship and dynamic onstage chemistry. Filmed by award-winning director Daniel E. Catullo III (Rush, Creed, Godsmack, Smashing Pumpkins).


The Blu-ray and DVD features one full concert shot at the Dodge Theater in Phoenix, Arizona on September 23rd, 2009, plus live segments from shows at the Tabernacle in Atlanta, Georgia and The Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame in Cleveland, Ohio.


Jam-packed with exclusive, never-before-seen backstage footage, rare interviews, extra performance footage, photo gallery and hilarious segments featuring a host of surprise special guests including Adam Corolla, Bob Weir and Christopher Guest alias “Nigel Tufnel” from the cult classic Spinal Tap.


CONCERT (97 minutes)

1) Avenida Revolucion

2) Sexy Little Thing

3) Soap on a Rope

4) My Kinda Girl

5) Down the Drain

6) Bitten By The Wolf

7) Oh Yeah

8.) Learning to Fall

9) Runnin’ Out

10) Get It Up

11) Turnin’ Left

12) Future in the Past

13) Bad Motor Scooter

14) My Generation

BONUS FEATURES:

(60 minutes)

DOCUMENTARY

BAND INTERVIEWS

PHOTO GALLERY



Audio:

dts 5.1 Surround Sound

Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound

Stereo (DVD)

LPCM Stereo (Blu-ray)


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18402791
> 
> 
> I run my computer into an old Adcom preamp and bought a small inexpensive digital amp, sending that to an older pair of bookshelf speakers ..... gotta have good sound even at the pc



I rip all my stuff to my HTPC, then run everything into my Onkyo AVR and output my audio 5.1 to Definitive Technology speakers and video to my 50 inch Plasma all HDMI.







I also use a great old Adcom as a preamp.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18402833
> 
> 
> I rip all my stuff to my HTPC, then run everything into my Onkyo AVR and output my audio 5.1 to Definitive Technology speakers and video to my 50 inch Plasma all HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also use a great old Adcom as a preamp.



Sounds like a great setup. My HT is totally separate from my PC. I probably spend too much time online as it is, and didn't want to converge them both in the living room


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18402791
> 
> 
> I run my computer into an old Adcom preamp and bought a small inexpensive digital amp, sending that to an older pair of bookshelf speakers ..... gotta have good sound even at the pc



This - estate sale $20 30 watts RMS










Goodwill - $8 pair KLH










Best Buy $99 10" Sub










Monitor - 37" LCD Under $400










My workstation....


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/18401004
> 
> 
> I had never heard of them but checked out a few songs on youtube and liked everything I heard so I ordered this DVD. Seems to be well liked and gets good marks for overall production as well. Hopefully this will turn out to be "is the best band you've never heard" as one of the reviews stated.



I was luicky to see them in the mid 70's when they emerged. It took quite a while for their albums to come to CD. I prefer their earlier stuff to the newer songs with a few exceptions. Ice, Surf City, Hold On, She's a Dancer, Nuclear Apathy - great stuff!


----------



## vision-master

Update on Alter Bridge - Live From Amsterdam (Bluray).









_Hello from Amazon.com. We're writing about the order you placed on March 19 2010 (Order# ........). Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered: Alterbridge, Daniel E Catullo III "Live From Amsterdam [Blu-ray]"*Estimated arrival date: April 15 2010 - April 23 2010* We apologize for the inconvenience caused by this delay._


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18403196
> 
> 
> Nuclear Apathy



Not long after I posted last night, they played that song on the internet station I had on! Kick-ass song.


----------



## lockeed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skoretsk* /forum/post/18347783
> 
> 
> Creed Live (2009) is by far the best rock DVD I've ever seen! http://www.amazon.com/Live-Creed/dp/...9122915&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 
> 1. Bullets
> 
> 2. Overcome
> 
> 3. My Own Prison
> 
> 4. Say I
> 
> 5. Never Die
> 
> 6. Torn
> 
> 7. A Thousand Faces
> 
> 8. What If
> 
> 9. Unforgiven
> 
> 10. Are You Ready?
> 
> 11. What's This Life For
> 
> 12. Faceless Man
> 
> 13. Arms Wide Open
> 
> 14. My Sacrifice
> 
> 15. One
> 
> 16. One Last Breath
> 
> 17. Higher



wow...I have to disagree, the band is OK but it's probably the worst vocal show I heard this year... just terrible...


I just finished whatching Rihana and Pink live shows... Holy cow, now we're talking! By the way, I'm not a fan of Pop music at all, I mostly listen to Killswitch Engage!!







But those shows are two great exemple of a good production team...


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18313192
> 
> 
> I picked up Cheap Trick doing Sgt. Pepper Live and it is really good. Great audio and video. It's little on the short side but it's not that expensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sgt-Pepper-Liv...8639688&sr=1-1



I've never been a Cheap Trick fan, but this sounds too good to pass up.


One thing, Amazon has this listed in the disc specs: Aspect Ratio: 1.33:1


4X3... Is this true?


Thanks.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18406940
> 
> 
> I've never been a Cheap Trick fan, but this sounds too good to pass up.
> 
> 
> One thing, Amazon has this listed in the disc specs: Aspect Ratio: 1.33:1
> 
> 
> 4X3... Is this true?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It was 1.78 anamorphic if I'm not mistaken.


I would call myself a "casual fan" of Cheap Trick back in the 80's and haven't kept up with them at all. I did manage to see them live in Seattle a few years ago when I was traveling there. I had some free time and they happened to be playing downtown that night so I went. I enjoyed the show a lot. These guys are a good, tight, band and it shows through in the Sgt. Pepper DVD. They are talented and did a great job.


Cary


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

I picked this 2dvd/1cd set and am very happy. This contains Gary Moore's Montreux shows from 1990 thru 2001. DD, DTS and a mix of 4:3 and 16:9 video. Eagle Rock has been doing a pretty good job on these Montreux releases. 1st dvd is 119 minutes, 2nd dvd is 143 minutes. Lots of content for the money, and the video/audio is very good.

http://www.amazon.com/Gary-Moore-Def...0056528&sr=8-3


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18406940
> 
> 
> I've never been a Cheap Trick fan, but this sounds too good to pass up.
> 
> 
> One thing, Amazon has this listed in the disc specs: Aspect Ratio: 1.33:1
> 
> 
> 4X3... Is this true?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It's 1.78 anamorphic. The sound quality is excellent. Don't let being a casual Cheap Trick fan deter you, they pull this off practically note for note like the album, with the additional guests adding the necessary parts.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockeed* /forum/post/18406752
> 
> 
> wow...I have to disagree, the band is OK but it's probably the worst vocal show I heard this year... just terrible...



Creed's song catalog is so powerful though, even if Scott's voice has lost a lower octave or 2, its not (IMHO) anything close to being terrible.



I wish he used some "electronic enhancements" to get back some of those lower hz that he had in his 20s ... older rockers do that all the time, and hes getting a little "older" ....


----------



## lockeed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18413121
> 
> 
> Creed's song catalog is so powerful though, even if Scott's voice has lost a lower octave or 2, its not (IMHO) anything close to being terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he used some "electronic enhancements" to get back some of those lower hz that he had in his 20s ... older rockers do that all the time, and hes getting a little "older" ....



Sammy Hagar must be over 60 years old now and he can outsing the majority of rock vocalist on the planet... That said, I don't think age is the factor here. Scott was never an awesome singer in the first place. Don't get me wrong, I have a couple creed's records, they're a great band and as a musician, I played some of their songs time and time again.... people still love their songs. But I was in pain after I heard that show. I skiped songs after only 30 seconds because I found it unbearable...


What matters is that people who loves Creed will always love Creed...and I'm OK with that... Lucky for the others, they're still a lot of awesome bands out there who trully have it all... musicaly and vocaly.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockeed* /forum/post/18414264
> 
> 
> Sammy Hagar must be over 60 years old now and he can outsing the majority of rock vocalist on the planet... That said, I don't think age is the factor here. Scott was never an awesome singer in the first place. Don't get me wrong, I have a couple creed's records, they're a great band and as a musician, I played some of their songs time and time again.... people still love their songs. But I was in pain after I heard that show. I skiped songs after only 30 seconds because I found it unbearable...
> 
> 
> What matters is that people who loves Creed will always love Creed...and I'm OK with that... Lucky for the others, they're still a lot of awesome bands out there who trully have it all... musicaly and vocaly.




Sammy is 62 years old......... the man sounds great, and considering he's 62, phenominal IMO!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockeed* /forum/post/18414264
> 
> 
> Sammy Hagar must be over 60 years old now and he can outsing the majority of rock vocalist on the planet... That said, I don't think age is the factor here. Scott was never an awesome singer in the first place. Don't get me wrong, I have a couple creed's records, they're a great band and as a musician, I played some of their songs time and time again.... people still love their songs. But I was in pain after I heard that show. I skiped songs after only 30 seconds because I found it unbearable...
> 
> 
> What matters is that people who loves Creed will always love Creed...and I'm OK with that... Lucky for the others, they're still a lot of awesome bands out there who trully have it all... musicaly and vocaly.



I dunno, i dont know any rock vocalists that can sing like this:







Maybe you can suggest a few?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Some rock vocalists, from the same generation, singing classic Doors


VH1 Storytellers - The Doors










Scott vs Scott


Stapp






Weiland


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18201749
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/British-Invasi...dp/B0034BBB2S/



Watched some of this last night. Excellent. Performance video from 1965 and up. Marriot was 18 but looked like he was 15.










larry


----------



## vision-master

Don't know much about Foo Fighters. Picked up live at Wembley, got home and checked them out on youtube.


I'm not opening it and returning it for a refund.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Really Vision Master? I think the second half of that Foo Fighters blu-ray is just AMAZING.


You do have to like their material, which IMHO isnt hard to do, theyve sold a gazillion CDs and singles...


This stuff gives me the goosebumps


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/18415018
> 
> 
> Some rock vocalists, from the same generation, singing classic Doors
> 
> 
> VH1 Storytellers - The Doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott vs Scott
> 
> 
> Stapp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiland



That Doors DVD is great! One of my favorites.


----------



## vision-master

The doors without Morrison is sacrilegious.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18416373
> 
> 
> The doors without Morrison is sacrilegious.



Yeah? Well... Morrison is gone, so we are left with the 3 remaining members of The Doors.


Have you seen it VM? You might enjoy it. As Doors fans, my friends and I really do. Good music, great musicians, good sound... what's not to like?


----------



## vision-master

I have not, didn't know it existed.


----------



## Rammitinski

The first, post-Morrison single, "Tightrope Ride", with Manzarek singing lead, was surprisingly good.


It's only available on an import set of their music, but there's at least one, live performance of it by them on YouTube.


I've got the 45, and I imagine it's worth something now (also have the follow-up, "Ships w/Sails"). I actually like it more than most of the Morrison stuff, outside of maybe L.A. Woman, because I was never really much of a fan of the band while Morrison was part of it. Never really cared for his hokey voice, and ridiculous over-posturing, and not really the band's "dated" sound, either. But by L.A. Woman I thought they had at least gotten it together "sound-update"-wise enough to be taken more seriously.


----------



## vision-master

Dude, Elvis is the King of R&R and Morrison is the God of R&R.










Morrison was 'The Doors'


The lyrics..........


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18418845
> 
> 
> Dude, Elvis is the King of R&R and Morrison is the God of R&R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morrison was 'The Doors'
> 
> 
> The lyrics..........



Amen!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18418845
> 
> 
> Morrison was 'The Doors'.



Just thought they were overboard with everything, as far as Morrison. Way, way too pretentious. Morrison looked and acted like he was more in love with himself and his image than he could possibly ever be with anything else. Plus, rebelliousness can be somewhat attractive in certain people, especially to someone of the age I was at the time, but he just struck me as being more of an arrogant, snotty putz than anything else.


I just got tired of practically being "told" by everyone that I should be worshipping them, when everytime I actually listened to them, they never struck me as being anything that superbly special. The hype and trumped-up image stuff probably made me like them even less than they actually deserved at the time, although I try to judge their music on it's own merit nowadays - but it's still hard for me to get past certain things about much of it that I never liked otherwise (even at the time it was out, I knew that the musicianship and production of a lot of it was going to sound dated right away). To me they just seem like an average, successful "hit" band of the time. But still nothing special. I can get into some of their stuff - mainly L.A. Woman and the aforementioned post-Morrison material - but the earlier stuff I can mostly take or leave. They were just basically a successful Pop band to me - and not even one that I particularly liked as much as a lot of others.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> To me they just seem like an average, successful "hit" band of the time. But still nothing special.



At the time, I felt the same about The Doors. I was a casual fan of their's back then, but their sound wasn't nearly hard rock enough to my teenage ears. 40 years later, I have a higher opinion of their music. The Soft Parade album is spectacular IMO. And Krieger's playing on the Story-Tellers DVD is a hell of a lot better than I remember him playing back in their hay-day.


I wonder if Morrison had lived if he would be as revered as he is now. I mean, if he turned out over weight with thinning hair I think it certainly would have undermined his image as a rock & roll rebel.


----------



## bobby94928

But it would have fit his longing to be America's poet...


----------



## Malcolm_B

Your opinion, but I still think the Lizard King is better than 90% of front men today.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18418845
> 
> 
> The lyrics..........



Lyrics have always been near the bottom of the list as far as why I've ever liked any particular music.


----------



## vision-master

I still remember the 1st time I heard 'Riders on the Storm' on the radio (little rock). I had a religious experience.







Oh well, I guess he was just another Jesus. lol










Too bad Hendrix, Morrison and Joplin didn't film a gig togather.......


----------



## jcmccorm

A buddy had a boot record (vinyl) of Morrison and Hendrix together. Oh look, the audio is on Youtube. Just like I remember it. It's not pretty. Too bad.


Cary


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18418898
> 
> 
> Just thought they were overboard with everything, as far as Morrison. Way, way too pretentious. Morrison looked and acted like he was more in love with himself and his image than he could possibly ever be with anything else. Plus, rebelliousness can be somewhat attractive in certain people, especially to someone of the age I was at the time, but he just struck me as being more of an arrogant, snotty putz than anything else.
> 
> 
> I just got tired of practically being "told" by everyone that I should be worshipping them, when everytime I actually listened to them, they never struck me as being anything that superbly special. The hype and trumped-up image stuff probably made me like them even less than they actually deserved at the time, although I try to judge their music on it's own merit nowadays - but it's still hard for me to get past certain things about much of it that I never liked otherwise (even at the time it was out, I knew that the musicianship and production of a lot of it was going to sound dated right away). To me they just seem like an average, successful "hit" band of the time. But still nothing special. I can get into some of their stuff - mainly L.A. Woman and the aforementioned post-Morrison material - but the earlier stuff I can mostly take or leave. They were just basically a successful Pop band to me - and not even one that I particularly liked as much as a lot of others.



Morrison was an interesting guy if you read his biography. IQ of over 150, basically started singing and writing and became famous pretty quickly. Most of the people from his high school were surprised he knew anyhing or even cared about music and then he was famous, sort of just like that.


----------



## toobwacky

Is anyone else like me in that they have highly prized concerts disc by bands they aren't otherwise fans of?


Here's some of mine, which are among my favorite concert discs:


Sheryl Crow - C'mon America


The Stones - Bridges To Babylon


Dave Mathews Band - Listener Supported


----------



## toobwacky

Once again, I have demonstrated my _*unparalleled*_ ability to stall a thread.


----------



## JBaumgart

How about some detail on each as to why you like them?


----------



## toobwacky

I would say that with the 3 titles I cited you're basically getting all the hits on one disc, they brought their A game on the night (s) the concerts were filmed and, possibly, these bands are better live than they are in the studio.


----------



## vision-master

Well, as we all know, it's been pretty dry out there as of late. Check out this title. I've watched it many times - recommend.


















*Run time 96 min..*
_1. The Raconteurs - Old Enough

2. Sharon Jones and the Dap-Kings - Let Them Knock

3. Broken Social Scene - Love Is New

4. Gogol Bordello - Think Locally F_uck Globally

5. Chali 2na with Galactic - Lock S_hit / Right Now

6. Metallica - Fade to Black

7. Lee Boys - Come On, Help Me Lift Him Up

8. Tegan and Sara - Back In Your Head

9. Against Me! - We Laugh at Danger (And Break All The Rules)

10. The Avett Brothers - Die Die Die

11. Jack Johnson - If I Had Eyes

12. Les Claypool - One Better

13. Mastodon - Colony of Birchmen

14. Two Gallants - Despite What You've Been Told

15. My Morning Jacket - I'm Amazed

16. Pearl Jam - Better Man_





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


I wish Metallica would release the entire 2 1/2 hr concert from Bonnaroo 2008.


----------



## Toe




----------



## vision-master

Bonnaroo 2004 is jam packed.


The 1st time watching I only seen part 1, disk one and part 3, disk two. This was like 2 hrs long. Next time I figured out there is part 1 an part 2 on disk one and part 3 an 4 on disk two.










A/V q is not quite as good as 2002.


Another note:Just picked up this one today. Hope I likey.


----------



## 5o9

Very much enjoyed String Cheese Incident Fillmore disk 2


----------



## vision-master

Epic, Religious Experience - Must have!!!!!!!!



















_*Blu-ray Disc Track Listing:*

1. Megalomaniac

2. Nice To Know You

3. Idiot Box

4. Just A Phase

5. Priceless

6. Beware ! Criminal

7. Wish You Were Here

8. Here In My Room

9. Drive

10. Vitamin

11. Pistola

12. Stellar

13. Made For TV Movie

14. Talk Shows On Mute

15. Sick, Sad Little World

16. Green

17. Pantomime

18. The Warmth

19. Pardon Me


Bonus Audio Tracks (included on Blu-ray Disc and bonus CD):

1. Pantomime

2. Follow

3. Monuments and Melodies

4. Are You In? (Live)

5. Circles (Live)
_

_The sound quality is upper class. The mix and quality of all instruments is superb, still you can tell it's a live performance. Excellent work. Picture quality is good as well. The 'airtime' of all band members is almost equal, you get to see everyone of 'em a good time, though the main focus is on Brandon. Not much extra stuff on there, the only extras you get on the DVD are a bunch of photos and 5 computer animated visuals to various songs of the set list. But, not the big thing. On the other hand, it's good they saved up on the extras, and put the full lenght concert on there. Playtime is 1 hour and nearly 50 minutes. That is a bit more then twice the length of 'The Morning View Sessions' concert. That rocks. Big time._

http://www.sputnikmusic.com/album.php?albumid=1618 





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## gdc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18420818
> 
> 
> Lyrics have always been near the bottom of the list as far as why I've ever liked any particular music.



Exactly. If I wanted poetry, I'd go read a book.


----------



## westgate

Quote:

Originally Posted by Rammitinski View Post

"Lyrics have always been near the bottom of the list as far as why I've ever liked any particular music."

-------------------------------------------------------------------

"Exactly. If I wanted poetry, I'd go read a book."

====================================================

same here. a piece of musics overall sound is what usually grabs me.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18443640
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Rammitinski View Post
> 
> "Lyrics have always been near the bottom of the list as far as why I've ever liked any particular music."
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Exactly. If I wanted poetry, I'd go read a book."
> 
> ====================================================
> 
> same here. a piece of musics overall sound is what usually grabs me.



Me too. I think most people really like music for the melody, the sound, the arrangement, the vocalist & musicians, but the words are not that important. On half the songs you cant understand the words anyway!!!


----------



## vision-master

I memorized all 'the doors' lyrics.










Kinda like memorizing Bible quotes.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/18438918
> 
> 
> Very much enjoyed String Cheese Incident Fillmore disk 2



Will check this out. These guys are great live!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18420818
> 
> 
> Lyrics have always been near the bottom of the list as far as why I've ever liked any particular music.



For me, it depends on the artist/band. For a band such as Phish, lyrics are definitely AT the bottom as far as why I like them.


For an artist like Bob Dylan, the lyrics/writing are the strongest thing going for it (especially live







).


For a band like the Dead, it is a combination of everything. Hunters Lyrics, Jerrys music, same with Bob.


Other bands fall somewhere either in these categories or between somewhere.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdc* /forum/post/18443595
> 
> 
> Exactly. If I wanted poetry, I'd go read a book.



Well poetry and lyrics share similarities, and since nobody reads poetry anymore, what we have left is wonderful verse ...


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

OT


English is not my native language, but I like to know what some no obvious lyrics means, eg. Steely Dan's lyrics.


BTW there is a site about that.


----------



## 5o9

I liked the SCI disk 2 so much, spun it for cocktail hour at my Easter bash. No complaints! When I wanted them to leave, played Beth Hart, and they fled...


Concert dvds are usefull when you have "people over"


----------



## vision-master

Who is SCI?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

SCI= String Cheese Incident.


----------



## 5o9

^ What he said










Think I found out about them from the Jammys 2


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/18446026
> 
> 
> OT
> 
> 
> English is not my native language, but I like to know what some no obvious lyrics means, eg. Steely Dan's lyrics.



That's really an unanswerable question. Nobody will ever know but them, and then again, I'm not sure if even they do.


The lyrics may have some personal experiences behind all or some of them (or not) - but they just seem like a bunch of "patched together", loose thoughts. They're pretty obviously not meant to be "figured out".


My advice is to just enjoy the music and not think about that.


----------



## David James

For me, the music is what draws me and keeps me. The lyrics are icing on the cake. I think for some of my favorite CD's I couldn't even tell you what any of words were. However, when I find music I like and the words touch me, that's when I put that CD on the top of my play list.


Examples would be some Springsteen and Roger Water material.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/18447164
> 
> 
> ^ What he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I found out about them from the Jammys 2



Oh yeah, Jammys 1. lol - Woopie, one song.


----------



## vision-master

Another Crossroads DVD?









*Eric ClaptonÂ's 2010 Crossroads Festival Line-up Announced*

_The 2010 version will be help at Toyota Park in Chicago on June 26.


Eric Clapton has said that this third festival shall be the last one. The initial festival in 2004 was a two-day event at the Cotton Bowl in Dallas which stretched him to the limits as opposed to the one-day festival at the more intimate Toyota Park held in 2007._

*2010 Crossroad Guitar Festival Lineup*
_Albert Lee

Allman Brothers Band

BB King

Bert Jansch

Buddy Guy

David Hidalgo and Cesar Rosas of Los Lobos

Doyle Bramhall II

Earl Klugh

Eric Clapton

Gary Clark Jr.

Hubert Sumlin

James Burton

Jeff Beck

Jimmie Vaughan

Joao Gilberto

Joe Bonamassa

John Mayer

Keb Mo

Pino Daniele

Robert Cray

Robert Randolph

Sheryl Crow

Sonny Landreth

Steve Winwood

Vince Gill

ZZ Top_

http://concerttour.org/eric-claptonÂ...-announced.php


----------



## rnrgagne

That'll be on my "to buy" list. Love my Crossroads DVD's no reason to think this won't be as good. Too bad there's no Steve Vai or Eric Johnson.


Hey, when I was typing this I googled Vai's name to get the spelling right and apparently he's got a recent Blu Ray out; "Were the Wild Things Are"


Anyone seen that?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skoretsk* /forum/post/18347783
> 
> 
> Creed Live (2009) is by far the best rock DVD I've ever seen! http://www.amazon.com/Live-Creed/dp/...9122915&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 
> 1. Bullets
> 
> 2. Overcome
> 
> 3. My Own Prison
> 
> 4. Say I
> 
> 5. Never Die
> 
> 6. Torn
> 
> 7. A Thousand Faces
> 
> 8. What If
> 
> 9. Unforgiven
> 
> 10. Are You Ready?
> 
> 11. What's This Life For
> 
> 12. Faceless Man
> 
> 13. Arms Wide Open
> 
> 14. My Sacrifice
> 
> 15. One
> 
> 16. One Last Breath
> 
> 17. Higher




I saw this tour live, and thought it was awesome, but held off on buying this DVD, until now.


I just watched this whole DVD last night, and it was FREAKING AMAZING.

Intricate, beautiful heavy metal guitarwork combined with Scott Stapp's boundless stage presence and testasterone laden vocals just make this disc a pleasure. Combine that with a production that includes 239 HD cameras zooming all over the place, and just great synergy amongst the band, including a perfect drumming performance and a 3rd guitarist...


And while scotts voice sounds slightly imperfect on some of the YouTube clips, when you pump this DVD through a real Home Theater sound system, those imperfections seem to vaporize. The subwoofer makes his lows lower, and his intensity and the honesty of his performance is just jaw-dropping.


Also, of course the song list is sooo strong, even their new songs sound great on this performance.


And did i mention the guitar work ... Scott really lets the guitarists play ... and the whole guitar experience of this disk is hard to describe, both delicate and heavy at the same time, and you hear every note.


Here is an example of how guitar is handled on this disk, its in the foreground the whole time, equally with the singer. This is a bad transfer but you'll get the idea:







Production quality of this disc is very very good. It has a natural concert sound to it, not a studio sound (Sorry EKB).


Breathtaking DVD ...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18458259
> 
> 
> That'll be on my "to buy" list. Love my Crossroads DVD's no reason to think this won't be as good. Too bad there's no Steve Vai or Eric Johnson.
> 
> 
> Hey, when I was typing this I googled Vai's name to get the spelling right and apparently he's got a recent Blu Ray out; "Were the Wild Things Are"
> 
> 
> Anyone seen that?



I don't think I could stand two hours of him.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18459955
> 
> 
> I don't think I could stand two hours of him.



Ha, I had you pegged for someone that actually _could_ handle two hours of him LOL!










I don't know that I could either, I think the right amount is what he did on G3. He's quite a talent though.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18458259
> 
> 
> that'll be on my "to buy" list. Love my crossroads dvd's no reason to think this won't be as good.



+1


----------



## vision-master

You old guy's need to get out more.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18463153
> 
> 
> You old guy's need to get out more.



I do, er did, went to Mark Knopfler's concert last night. Master class guitarist...awesome concert.


----------



## vision-master

He's an old man, 60, no.










How about checking into what the younger gen is doing, eh.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18464212
> 
> 
> He's an old man, 60
> 
> 
> How about checking into what the younger gen is doing, eh.



How about you quit trying to tell other people what to listen to and enjoy?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18464212
> 
> 
> He's an old man, 60, no.



Yeah, but he helped as much as anyone with paving the way for today's Rock guitarists.


He had a lot of "throwback" sound and influence there, for sure (like from Chet Atkins, who had a heck of a lot of influence himself) - but he modernized it. And that's what it's all about, really. It's all a fusion of influences and technology.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18464212
> 
> 
> He's an old man, 60, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about checking into what the younger gen is doing, eh.



I do, but not too many have grabbed me.

I think you've got an age phobia or prejudice.. news flash ... you will get old too my friend!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/18464330
> 
> 
> How about you quit trying to tell other people what to listen to and enjoy?



Yer gonna run out of material........ unless you want to keep spinning those old 78's forever.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18464556
> 
> 
> I do, but not too many have grabbed me.
> 
> I think you've got an age phobia or prejudice.. news flash ... you will get old too my friend!



Hey, I remember my older sister spinning 45's of Elvis. Does taht count.










I got her collection - who wears short-shorts.........


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18459433
> 
> 
> Production quality of this disc is very very good. It has a natural concert sound to it, not a studio sound (Sorry EKB)



Isn't that an oxymoron?










Anyway, my brother-in-law brought this disk over a couple of weeks ago - I couldn't wait for it to end.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18463283
> 
> 
> I do, er did, went to Mark Knopfler's concert last night. Master class guitarist...awesome concert.



So what kind of music is he playing these days? I loved the Dire Straits era. But his more recent stuff is so different and much worse IMO.


Ed


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/18465195
> 
> 
> So what kind of music is he playing these days? I loved the Dire Straits era. But his more recent stuff is so different and much worse IMO.
> 
> 
> Ed



Well like anything artistic, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Knopfler has really run the gamut of music from rock to folk music and I don't think can be pigeon-holed into a specific category now. He makes excellent and interesting music plain and simple. It's interesting that you find his newer stuff "much worse" because I find it to be more complex and engaging musically. But, hey according to Vision - I'm nearly dead so what do I know?









He played a lot Dire Straits stuff and a mix of his repertoire since then, and what was very evident is the diversity and quality of his material could have filled another six hours of concert time.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> He's an old man, 60, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about checking into what the younger gen is doing, eh.



I'm always on the look-out for new music to listen to. I'm tuned into 2 rather eclectic public radio stations and rent nearly every concert DVD I can get my hands on. My antenna is always up sampling what's available.


My problem is, most new rock seems to be broken down into its most basic elements and that's about all there is to it anymore.


Where's the tasty guitar solos? The mind bending keyboards? The vocal harmonies in today's rock? MIA, replaced by a bunch of meth wasted screaming demons from hell from the looks and sounds of it.


Sure, there's some good new music, but you really have to search high and low to find what very little of it there is. Umphrey's McGee, for example, is a really good band, but they have musical roots that travel all the way back to Zappa, so even though their music is current, I wouldn't call it new.


For the most part, I haven't heard anything really exciting since the grunge era. Maybe as a format, rock is totally wrung out.


I realize younger people need to have their own style of music and rock will no doubt continue, but only as a hollowed-out shadow of its former self if the current crop of bands is any indication.


I was raised on rock and love the format. I take no delight in expressing the thoughts above and I certainly don't mean them as a slap in the face to anyone who enjoys today's rock bands... actually, I'm envious of you.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18473878
> 
> 
> I'm always on the look-out for new music to listen to. I'm tuned into 2 rather eclectic public radio stations and rent nearly every concert DVD I can get my hands on. My antenna is always up sampling what's available.
> 
> 
> My problem is, most new rock seems to be broken down into its most basic elements and that's about all there is to it anymore.
> 
> 
> Where's the tasty guitar solos? The mind bending keyboards? The vocal harmonies in today's rock? MIA, replaced by a bunch of meth wasted screaming demons from hell from the looks and sounds of it.
> 
> 
> Sure, there's some good new music, but you really have to search high and low to find what very little of it there is. Umphrey's McGee, for example, is a really good band, but they have musical roots that travel all the way back to Zappa, so even though their music is current, I wouldn't call it new.
> 
> 
> For the most part, I haven't heard anything really exciting since the grunge era. Maybe as a format, rock is totally wrung out.
> 
> 
> I realize younger people need to have their own style of music and rock will no doubt continue, but only as a hollowed-out shadow of its former self if the current crop of bands is any indication.
> 
> 
> I was raised on rock and love the format. I take no delight in expressing the thoughts above and I certainly don't mean them as a slap in the face to anyone who enjoys today's rock bands... actually, I'm envious of you.



You pretty much have to check out the Irish/English/Scottish bands for what you're looking for. Most everything from America sucks.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> I'm always on the look-out for new music to listen to. I'm tuned into 2 rather eclectic public radio stations and rent nearly every concert DVD I can get my hands on. My antenna is always up sampling what's available.
> 
> 
> My problem is, most new rock seems to be broken down into its most basic elements and that's about all there is to it anymore.
> 
> 
> Where's the tasty guitar solos? The mind bending keyboards? The vocal harmonies in today's rock? MIA, replaced by a bunch of meth wasted screaming demons from hell from the looks and sounds of it.



Have you checked out Incubus?


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18474405
> 
> 
> Have you checked out Incubus?



No I haven't, but I _will_.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18473878
> 
> 
> I'm always on the look-out for new music to listen to. I'm tuned into 2 rather eclectic public radio stations and rent nearly every concert DVD I can get my hands on. My antenna is always up sampling what's available.
> 
> 
> My problem is, most new rock seems to be broken down into its most basic elements and that's about all there is to it anymore.
> 
> 
> Where's the tasty guitar solos? The mind bending keyboards? The vocal harmonies in today's rock? MIA, replaced by a bunch of meth wasted screaming demons from hell from the looks and sounds of it.
> 
> 
> Sure, there's some good new music, but you really have to search high and low to find what very little of it there is. Umphrey's McGee, for example, is a really good band, but they have musical roots that travel all the way back to Zappa, so even though their music is current, I wouldn't call it new.
> 
> 
> For the most part, I haven't heard anything really exciting since the grunge era. Maybe as a format, rock is totally wrung out.
> 
> 
> I realize younger people need to have their own style of music and rock will no doubt continue, but only as a hollowed-out shadow of its former self if the current crop of bands is any indication.
> 
> 
> I was raised on rock and love the format. I take no delight in expressing the thoughts above and I certainly don't mean them as a slap in the face to anyone who enjoys today's rock bands... actually, I'm envious of you.



You've hit on the very reason that most of my listening nowadays is either jazz or progressive rock like Porcupine Tree, The Flower Kings or Ozric Tentacles. Pat Metheny (jazz) is constantly jumping into new projects, with his latest one, Orchestrion, being his most ambitious.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18474866
> 
> 
> You've hit on the very reason that most of my listening nowadays is either jazz or progressive rock like Porcupine Tree, The Flower Kings or Ozric Tentacles.



Same here. That's what I find myself listening to, also. Prog-Rock, Prog-Fusion, Jazz, Jazz-Fusion. Both old and new.


It's the only stuff out there that not only has the musicianship level that satisfies, but the writing creativity, too.


Actually, those were always my favorite kinds of music, but I still listened to a lot of other types of stuff before. Nowadays, though, I mainly listen to the above stuff - mostly (though not exclusively) on Slacker and Shoutcast on my computer.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18474866
> 
> 
> You've hit on the very reason that most of my listening nowadays is either jazz or progressive rock like Porcupine Tree, The Flower Kings or Ozric Tentacles. Pat Metheny (jazz) is constantly jumping into new projects, with his latest one, Orchestrion, being his most ambitious.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18475526
> 
> 
> Same here. That's what I find myself listening to, also. Prog-Rock, Prog-Fusion, Jazz, Jazz-Fusion. Both old and new.
> 
> 
> It's the only stuff out there that not only has the musicianship level that satisfies, but the writing creativity, too.
> 
> 
> Actually, those were always my favorite kinds of music, but I still listened to a lot of other types of stuff before. Nowadays, though, I mainly listen to the above stuff - mostly (though not exclusively) on Slacker and Shoutcast on my computer.



+1










Perhaps you guys should try Delicious Agony Progressive Rock Radio


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18474866
> 
> 
> You've hit on the very reason that most of my listening nowadays is either jazz or progressive rock like Porcupine Tree, The Flower Kings or Ozric Tentacles. Pat Metheny (jazz) is constantly jumping into new projects, with his latest one, Orchestrion, being his most ambitious.



This guy.






















 &fs=1" width="644" height="390">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 &fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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 " target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## DennyH




----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/18475716
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys should try Delicious Agony Progressive Rock Radio




I used to listen to Delicious Agony all the time until I got Pandora. Now I can set my own stations up.


----------



## toobwacky




----------



## rnrgagne

Music is such a personal thing, it's what moves _you_ that counts. I was into hard rock in the days of my "yoot", but times have changed and, and I don't find it interesting anymore, for the most part I find it annoying and can only handle it in small doses. My reasoning while similar to toobwacky is also a bit different, I just don't relate to the aggression and anger of some hard rock any more, or the social disrespect of rap for that matter.

It's ironic that Vision teases me about the old farts I listen to because I am indeed going backwards and listening to even more stuff from days of yore, particularly blues which is the foundation of rock imo, and also various types of folk music which tells cultural stories along with stylings that were regional and distinct. Perhaps that's why I enjoy an artist like Knopfler so much, he visits a lot of these areas in his music.

Going back in musical time gives you an appreciation of how music evolved, and even in hard rock you can recognize its' lineage.


Do you folks in the US get or watch Elvis Costello's "Spectacle" show?

It's a loosely formatted music/interview type of show with a heavy emphasis on live music. The first season is out on DVD I highly recommend it, there is some outstanding music and very insightful discussions. The second season is on the tube now.


----------



## vision-master

So you haven't hit yer old-age teenage years yet.


----------



## 5o9

As likely mentioned here, Alice In Chains Unplugged is real good and deserving of a spot in my permanent collection. There are some problems though, R-rated, MTV video quality, 4:3 aspect, and the most depressing lyrics ever, with that haunting voice doubt I could stand it to hear them plugged










Sound quality seemed above average, the acoustic bass was well captured and there are some great bass lines. Vid quality did not look good, although camera work was good. Nasty set illuminated with candles and no light shows or theatrics, the five of them remain seated throughout. I guess there is a light show if you count two lava lamps and chain smoking?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/18475716
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys should try Delicious Agony Progressive Rock Radio



That's one of the channels I listen to through Shoutcast. In fact, I just have a "Progressive Rock" page bookmarked that I go right to.


(edit: here you go: http://www.shoutcast.com/directory/s...ogressive+RocK )


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18476092
> 
> 
> I used to listen to Delicious Agony all the time until I got Pandora. Now I can set my own stations up.



Yeah, that's how it kind of went for me with Shoutcast and Slacker. But I still find myself going back to Shoutcast occasionally. I think it's because the SQ is a little better.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

 Progressive Rock Radio Network Radio Pages










Sadly there are few DVD/BD titles on this genre.

*Steve Hackett | Once Above a Time* is one of my favs


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18477763
> 
> 
> So you haven't hit yer old-age teenage years yet.



Well I'm not sure what that means, but if it refers to mid-life crisis - I think I passed that phase last week...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18478844
> 
> 
> Well I'm not sure what that means, but if it refers to mid-life crisis - I think I passed that phase last week...



Heck that was 10 years ago for me.


Well, I broke down and purchased Creed Live today. Alter Bridge (bluray) has been postponed until who knows when, so Creed will have to feed the need for a bit.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/18477877
> 
> 
> As likely mentioned here, Alice In Chains Unplugged is real good and deserving of a spot in my permanent collection. There are some problems though, R-rated, MTV video quality, 4:3 aspect, and the most depressing lyrics ever, with that haunting voice doubt I could stand it to hear them plugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound quality seemed above average, the acoustic bass was well captured and there are some great bass lines. Vid quality did not look good, although camera work was good. Nasty set illuminated with candles and no light shows or theatrics, the five of them remain seated throughout. I guess there is a light show if you count two lava lamps and chain smoking?



+1 on the AIC unplugged disc.


It's amazing how well their music works acoustically. There's some really great guitar playing in that show.


----------



## vision-master

It makes me sheeply.


----------



## vision-master

*Creed live* is jam packed, 45 min doc that's very good, 17 song live performance, A/V quality is excellent, along with a great show/ lot's of effects, an epic performace - highly recommend.










If you watch everything (well worth it) you're looking at 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/18478527
> 
> Progressive Rock Radio Network Radio Pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly there are few DVD/BD titles on this genre.
> 
> *Steve Hackett | Once Above a Time* is one of my favs



I own this one and just cant make myself go back to it. There are just so many more that are better (impo).

This guy has some great recommendations: http://www.amazon.com/Progressive-Ro...R1XDU9UKGMDGTO


----------



## David James

I bought the new Jeff Beck CD at Best Buy yesterday. It contains 5 tracks from his Crossroads 2007 set that weren't on the original DVD including:


Stratus

Behind the Vail

Nadia

Brush With The Blues

A Day in the Life


All sound and look excellent.


----------



## unavol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18464212
> 
> 
> He's an old man, 60, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about checking into what the younger gen is doing, eh.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18476640
> 
> 
> It's ironic that Vision teases me about the old farts I listen to because I am indeed going backwards and listening to even more stuff from days of yore, particularly blues which is the foundation of rock imo, and also various types of folk music which tells cultural stories along with stylings that were regional and distinct. Perhaps that's why I enjoy an artist like Knopfler so much, he visits a lot of these areas in his music.
> 
> Going back in musical time gives you an appreciation of how music evolved, and even in hard rock you can recognize its' lineage.



I'm with rnrgagne. In general, older artists appreciate the historical/cultural aspect of their art better than younger artists do. Knopfler is a good example. He's a highly versatile musician and storyteller. The fact that he's closer to my grandfather's age than mine is irrelevant to me because talent transcends age. I'd rather listen to a talented older artist than a contrived "American Idol" most any day. I still listen to the younger generation's stuff (and there are some good ones), but IMO the younger generation of musicians needs to listen to more Knopfler.










OK, I'm off the soapbox now.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Dire Straits was good, but they weren't all that versatile. especially in the vocal department.


I always love listening to 1 Dire Straits song, but I tend to turn them off after 2 ...


I think modern musicians are excellent, its the music industry and the fans that dont take music as seriously anymore. After all, there's lots of distractions these days ...


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18489182
> 
> 
> I think modern musicians are excellent, its the music industry and the fans that dont take music as seriously anymore. After all, there's lots of distractions these days ...



Good point, I never thought of it that way.


I agree that there are a lot of new, excellent musicians, but there's a lot of people without talent that seem to do well for themselves in the industry as well. I think that phenomenon is probably worse these days.


Cary


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/18490601
> 
> 
> I agree that there are a lot of new, excellent musicians, but there's a lot of people without talent that seem to do well for themselves in the industry as well.Cary



I think this has been true since the advent of rock and roll. Many one hit wonders and even groups that sold well but were not very good musicians. Obviously Knopfler does not fit into this category. I realize his sound is not for everybody, but I do appreciate his music and talent. Have never seen him live, but I have a lot of his music, going all the way back to his first Dire Staits album to several DVD-A's and his DVD with EmmyLou Harris.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18488131
> 
> 
> I own this one and just cant make myself go back to it. There are just so many more that are better (impo).
> 
> This guy has some great recommendations: http://www.amazon.com/Progressive-Ro...R1XDU9UKGMDGTO



Wow - that Van der Graaf Generator one sure got my attention. 30 years old, too. That's gotta be some show.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/18490601
> 
> 
> I agree that there are a lot of new, excellent musicians,...



I don't know how one can even tell half the time, because everything's so ***-****** over-produced now.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18488131
> 
> 
> This guy has some great recommendations: http://www.amazon.com/Progressive-Ro...R1XDU9UKGMDGTO



Looks good, thanks!


Does anyone knows this *IQ - Forever Live [DVD] [1993]*?


Perhaps this is VHS to DVD, but at least the homonym cd is great.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18491647
> 
> 
> I don't know how one can even tell half the time, because everything's so ***-****** over-produced now.



Joe Bonamassa

Kings of Leon

Incubus.........


Get with it you bunch of old farts.


----------



## unavol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unavol* /forum/post/18488767
> 
> 
> Knopfler is a good example. He's a highly versatile *musician* and *storyteller*.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18489182
> 
> 
> Dire Straits was good, but they weren't all that versatile. especially in the vocal department.
> 
> 
> I always love listening to 1 Dire Straits song, but I tend to turn them off after 2 ...



Maybe you should listen to more than one or two songs.







His albums have a mix of rock, country, jazz, zydeco, bluegrass, Scottish folk, etc. He plays each style very well. I consider that pretty versatile. That's what I meant. I didn't say he was a dynamic vocalist. He's a decent singer, but he's definitely much higher on the list of guitarists than he is vocalists, so I'll give you that one.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18489182
> 
> 
> I think modern musicians are excellent, its the music industry and the fans that dont take music as seriously anymore. After all, there's lots of distractions these days ...



That is a good point. Maybe we should also add that the music industry doesn't take the fans seriously anymore.


----------



## Rammitinski

Everything's manipulated in the studio nowadays more than it ever was, and that was my point. Only gets moreso over time (look at Brittany Spears, for crissake).


All I said was that it's harder than ever to tell nowadays who's actually as good as they may come across in their studio recordings. What the heck does "age" have to do with that comment (other than that I've been around long enough to have seen the change)?


----------



## mj79

just bought


Rush - Snakes and Arrows,

Pink - funhouse tour

the killers - live from royal albert hall

and This is It..



All amazing AQ and PQ , along with great shows


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Rush - Snakes and Arrows



Bluray?


----------



## mj79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18494591
> 
> 
> Bluray?



yep , all of them are blu


----------



## vision-master

U must have every Bluray concert title known to man, all 20 of them.


----------



## unavol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18494591
> 
> 
> Bluray?



You don't listen to Rush do you? That's "old fart" music.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18494364
> 
> 
> Everything's manipulated in the studio nowadays more than it ever was, and that was my point. Only gets moreso over time (look at Brittany Spears, for crissake).
> 
> …



I agree completely and it’s not just studio recordings that are manipulated beyond recognition, it’s the sound of rock itself.


When the sound emanating off the stage sounds more like amplified power tools rather than amplified musical instruments I think the essential sound of rock has taken a fundamental turn for the worse. Instead of a musical event, it’s as if a live concert has now become a test of endurance, both for the band and the audience. Musicality has been exchanged for intensity.



I know talent is not constrained by age… So who are the young (25 and under) great artists? Which bands and artists are putting out music now that will probably be highly regarded in 20 years?


This question isn't directed to anyone in particular and I realize it probably can’t be answered… I’m just thinking out-loud.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mj79* /forum/post/18494451
> 
> 
> just bought
> 
> 
> Rush - Snakes and Arrows,
> *Pink - funhouse tour*
> 
> the killers - live from royal albert hall
> 
> and This is It..
> 
> 
> 
> All amazing AQ and PQ , along with great shows



Does Pink do Feel Good Time in this show? I love that song.

*William Orbit is a genius!*


----------



## mj79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18494911
> 
> 
> Does Pink do Feel Good Time in this show? I love that song.
> 
> *William Orbit is a genius!*



i dont think so.. Great show and Audio none the less


----------



## mj79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18494735
> 
> 
> U must have every Bluray concert title known to man, all 20 of them.



Haha, Yea they are slim pickins for sure.. Usually I dont like paying 20-30 bucks just to watch a concert.. but if Im just relaxing I throw it in and just listen to it as music.. DTS HD MA and DTS MA 2.0 are pretty amazing codec for concerts



And as far as old fart music ? lol Yea I suppose.. Been a Neil Peart fan for years, and the drum solos come through awesome on the discs..


Cant wait til the Minnesota State fair this year , when they will be performing


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unavol* /forum/post/18494737
> 
> 
> You don't listen to Rush do you? That's "old fart" music.



Once in awhile - seen the snakes & arrows concert a couple years ago - yeah old stuff. lol


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mj79* /forum/post/18495004
> 
> 
> Haha, Yea they are slim pickins for sure.. Usually I dont like paying 20-30 bucks just to watch a concert.. but if Im just relaxing I throw it in and just listen to it as music.. DTS HD MA and DTS MA 2.0 are pretty amazing codec for concerts
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as old fart music ? lol Yea I suppose.. Been a Neil Peart fan for years, and the drum solos come through awesome on the discs..
> 
> 
> Cant wait til the Minnesota State fair this year , when they will be performing




bout 10 miles from mi house.










Check this out! http://www.mnzoo.com/events/musicinzoo.asp 










Here's a few I may see.

_Taj Mahal

An Evening with Moe

Los Lobos

Los Lonely Boys_


----------



## jjeff

Nice line up









About 5 miles from me









I'd bike to the zoo but it gets me I'm still forced to pay to park a car







that's wrong


----------



## Rammitinski

$101.00 to hang out with Devo? I'm there!


(A music festival in a zoo - those poor animals.







)


----------



## Dobby

This is exactly how Creed sounds to me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipy58SaIRhs


----------



## vision-master

Now this guy can sing!












&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click PG9iamVjdCB3aWR0aD0iNDgwIiBoZWlnaHQ9IjM4NSI+PHBhcmFtIG5hbWU9Im1vdmllIiB2YWx1ZT0iaHR0cDovL3d3dy55b3V0dWJlLmNvbS92L2tHYks1eTk0TE9FJmFtcDtobD1lbl9VUyZhbXA7ZnM9MSZhbXA7Ij48L3BhcmFtPjxwYXJhbSBuYW1lPSJhbGxvd0Z1bGxTY3JlZW4iIHZhbHVlPSJ0cnVlIj48L3BhcmFtPjxwYXJhbSBuYW1lPSJhbGxvd3NjcmlwdGFjY2VzcyIgdmFsdWU9ImFsd2F5cyI+PC9wYXJhbT48ZW1iZWQgc3JjPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3Yva0diSzV5OTRMT0UmYW1wO2hsPWVuX1VTJmFtcDtmcz0xJmFtcDsiIHR5cGU9ImFwcGxpY2F0aW9uL3gtc2hvY2t3YXZlLWZsYXNoIiBhbGxvd3NjcmlwdGFjY2Vzcz0iYWx3YXlzIiBhbGxvd2Z1bGxzY3JlZW49InRydWUiIHdpZHRoPSI0ODAiIGhlaWdodD0iMzg1Ij48L2VtYmVkPjwvb2JqZWN0Pg==" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Artslinger

Wow there has been a big drop off in new concert dvds, not much in the way reviews here just a bunch of small talk.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18501356
> 
> 
> Wow there has been a big drop off in new concert dvds, not much in the way reviews here just a bunch of small talk.




Incubus (redrocks) bluray?


R most here waiting for more stuff from the old masters?

*Bonnaroo 2009*










Tracklist
_Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band – Outlaw Pete

Phish- Down With Disease

Beastie Boys – Intergalactic

Snoop Dogg – I Wanna Love You

Elvis Costello with Jenny Lewis and Her Sound – Go Away

Ben Harper and Relentless7- Fly One Time

Andrew Bird- Fitz and the Dizzyspells

The Decemberists- The Wanting Comes In Waves/Repaid

Del McCoury Band – Moneyland

Coheed and Cambria – Welcome Home

Amadou & Mariam – Masiteladi

Santigold – L.E.S. Artistes

Zac Brown Band – Who Knows

Passion Pit – Little Secrets

Raphael Saadiq – Keep Marchin’

Cage the Elephant- Ain’t No Rest For the Wicked

_


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I'm waiting for Roger Waters "The Wall" tour ...

http://www.roger-waters.com/


----------



## vision-master

lol


How about a Beatles reunion tour.


----------



## mattg3

Stick poor Ringo and Paul with John and Georges kids,maybe even Yoko---No thanks


----------



## mattg3

They are an acquired taste but the Pet Shop Boys new dvd/cd Pandemonium is a great spectacle with amazing pq.A real test for dark levels on your display.Their previous concert dvd Cubism had a better audio quality(DTS) and song choice but Pandemonium in the O2 venue in England is a huge production.


----------



## toobwacky












I see there were some questions about this title back on page 117, but I don't know if anyone reviewed it or not.


Anyway, it arrived in the mail today and I liked it a lot. First, the bad news It's 4 X 3 and only 54 minutes long. I thought the sound was good, except the vocals were a little too far down in the mix for my tastes.


Lang was only 18 or 19 when this was recorded which is quite astonishing considering the level of his playing and singing, plus the maturity of his delivery. Stylistically he falls between SRV and John Mayer when Mayer is in power trio mode. He's a good vocalist too. In fact, he and Joss Stone should hook-up, or maybe they already have because there is some definite cross-breeding of their white-soul-and-blues vocal styles.


Watching this, I kept thinking that Lang is a damned good guitar player, in spite of his age. I kept wishing he'd break into a cover of Voodoo Child, The Wind Cries Mary or Hey Joe. I think he could have pulled it off with ease which is about the highest compliment I can pay a guitarist.


He certainly displayed the potential to be one of the great guitar players, but this, apparently, wasn't in the cards for him, for some reason other than his ability.


It's worth a rental. I'm buying a copy.


----------



## Artslinger

There seems to be a growing trend of releasing a concert DVD along with music only CDs. Here are a couple of these formats I've picked up in the last month. One is from the classic rock band Uriah Heep and the other is from the Texas country rock band Micky and the Motorcars. This way of doing things is pretty nice because you get both a CD and DVD, usually in the smaller CD package size.











Uriah Heep: Celebration Special (CD/DVD) [Special Edition]



Uriah Heep has often been referred as "one of the greatest bands from the '70s" and have released 21 studio albums, all the while remaining faithful to their loyal and long standing fanbase. Paying tribute to their 40 year history, The Heep decided to look back to their past without melancholy or nostalgia with "Celebration", re-recording 12 of their classics and introducing two new ones. The Special Edition contains a bonus DVD documenting their outstanding live show at the legendary "Sweden Rock Festival 2009".


Nice updated studio versions of classic songs


CD Disc: 1

1. Only Human (new track)

2. Bird Of Prey (new version)

3. Sunrise (new version)

4. Stealin (new version)

5. Corridors Of Madness (new track)

6. Between Two Worlds (new version)

7. The Wizard (new version)

8. Free Me (new version)

9. Free And Easy (new version)

10. Gypsy (new version)

11. Look At Yourself (new version)

12. July Morning (new version)

13. Easy Livin (new version)

14. Lady In Black (new version)



DVD Disc: 2

1. Sunrise

2. Stealin

3. Gypsy

4. Look At Yourself

5. July Morning

6. Easy Livin

7. Lady In Black


Very good performance in Widescreen, the downside its only 7 songs long.


____________________________________________________________ ______________











Micky and the Motorcars: Live at Billy Bob's Texas (CD/DVD) [Special Edition]


The full live concert on 2 CDs.


CD Disc #1:

songs:

1.Naive

2.Carolina Morning

3.Grow Old

4.Guts

5.Long Enough to Leave

6.Seashell

7.July, You're a Woman

8.Lawyers, Guns, & Money

9.Long & Lonely Highway

10.The band song

11.Ain't in it for the money

12.Twight

13.Love is where I left it


CD Disc#:2

1.Which way from here

2.Louisiana Baby

3.Looking for a Job

4.Amber

5.Rock Springs to Cheyenne

6.Pointless Love

7.Stay with Me (the Rod Stewart & Ron Wood song)

8.Misunderstood

9.Little Baby

10.Bloodshot

11.Lost & Found

12.Careless



DVD Disc#3: Live concert DVD containing all of the above 25 songs.


Another well recorded Widescreen performance this one much longer then the Uriah Heep concert.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> "Sweden Rock Festival"



I've been waiting for some info on this title.









Anyone?










This title will be released on April 27, 2010.

http://www.amazon.com/Sweden-Rock-Fe...1767366&sr=1-1 


Question: Is _Micky and the Motorcars: Live at Billy Bob's Texas_ the better of the two?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18510256
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for some info on this title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This title will be released on April 27, 2010.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sweden-Rock-Fe...1767366&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> Question: Is _Micky and the Motorcars: Live at Billy Bob's Texas_ the better of the two?



Yes I have been watching for word on that Sweden-Rock-Festival, no bands listed yet. They do book a lot of great bands for the concert.


Both concerts were very good. Like I mentioned the Uriah Heep is some what short though this never really bothers me as I have a hard time watching those long concert DVDs all the way through more then once, I really enjoyed Mick Box's guitar playing on this disk. The Micky and the Motorcars is much longer and is a good concert filmed in the heart of ******* rock... Texas.


----------



## toobwacky

Here's a link to a listing of the bands performing at that festival:

http://www.swedenrock.com/index.cfm?pg=1 



Odd that Soundtrack Of Our Lives isn't playing a Swedish festival.


Mother's Finest?!?! Egad, I haven't heard that name since the early 70s. They were often the opening act for a lot of headliners. They were a black hard rock and soul band that frequently blew the headliner off the stage. 35 years later I have to wonder how many original members are still in the band.


----------



## vision-master

That line-up is for this year, the DVD would have to be from 2009 as it's going to be released on April 27, 2010.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18510883
> 
> 
> That line-up is for this year, the DVD would have to be from 2009 as it's going to be released on April 27, 2010.



Right you are. Here's the 09 line-up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweden_...l#2009_line-up


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18510883
> 
> 
> That line-up is for this year, the DVD would have to be from 2009 as it's going to be released on April 27, 2010.



Yeh I know that but it doesn't mean they will all be on the DVD does it? Plus what song will they play? On the older versions of that concert series DVD each band plays like one song and not all the bands are on the DVD I believe.


----------



## BaconFan

There was a Hall & Oats concert on PBS last weekend, the footage actually looked pretty terrible, but I do love that duo.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18510163
> 
> 
> Another well recorded Widescreen performance this one much longer then the Uriah Heep concert.



The legendary Uriah Heep without Ken Hensley on lead vocals?










What the heck would I want to waste my money on that for?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18512534
> 
> 
> The legendary Uriah Heep without Ken Hensley on lead vocals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck would I want to waste my money on that for?



yup. i'd have issues with that also.


it'd be like foreignor without gramm...


worse, actually.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/18250429
> 
> Porcupine Tree Live Blu-ray Coming Up




On pre-order


















From Amazon 

Special Edition from official PT web site


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18512534
> 
> 
> The legendary Uriah Heep without Ken Hensley on lead vocals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck would I want to waste my money on that for?



Hensley's still performing, and pretty well I might add. I wonder if there is a riff or legal issues keeping them apart. Uriah Heep without Box AND Hensley just isn't Heep IMO either


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18512534
> 
> 
> The legendary Uriah Heep without Ken Hensley on lead vocals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck would I want to waste my money on that for?



U R so ol school........


----------



## toobwacky

Did someone say "Old Skewel?"













&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18512534
> 
> 
> The legendary Uriah Heep without Ken Hensley on lead vocals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck would I want to waste my money on that for?



To each their own.


If you want a great concert DVD with Hensley doing Heep and some of his new stuff get Hensley's Blood on the Highway.


... one of my favorite DVDs.


----------



## antennahead




----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18514488
> 
> 
> OMG, probably my favorite rock albums from that era. I bought the Japanese import CD long before it was finally released here. Rumor has it there is an entire concert of the original band out there on bootleg, wonder if this video is from that show?



As a young lad, I was walking on a beach one morning blasted out of my mind (on what I won't specify







) Someone had written "CAPTAIN BEYOND" in huge psychedelic letters in the sand. For the rest of the morning I wondered exactly "who" this Captain Beyond might be... A couple of weeks later I'm in this really cool record store, brimming with albums, posters and myriad paraphernalia and I spot the Captain Beyond album with the 3D cover and the mystical mystery of who CB was, was finally solved. That album had a huge impact on myself and everyone else in my circle of friends and it's as astounding today as the first time I heard it. I still have the 3D portion of the album cover in a nice wood frame on the wall. Some day, I think a kindred spirit will walk in a recognize it.







I too bought the Japanese import of the self titled album and Sufficiently Breathless.


With elements from Deep Purple and Iron Butterfly you'd think they would have been a super-group, but I guess the stars didn't align.


I don't know where that youtube footage is from, but apparently they played Montreux back in the day and were filmed.


----------



## David James

Two words


More cowbell


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18514826
> 
> 
> As a young lad, I was walking on a beach one morning blasted out of my mind (on what I won't specify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Someone had written "CAPTAIN BEYOND" in huge psychedelic letters in the sand. For the rest of the morning I wondered exactly "who" this Captain Beyond might be... A couple of weeks later I'm in this really cool record store, brimming with albums, posters and myriad paraphernalia and I spot the Captain Beyond album with the 3D cover and the mystical mystery of who CB was, was finally solved. That album had a huge impact on myself and everyone else in my circle of friends and it's as astounding today as the first time I heard it. I still have the 3D portion of the album cover in a nice wood frame on the wall. Some day, I think a kindred spirit will walk in a recognize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too bought the Japanese import of the self titled album and Sufficiently Breathless.
> 
> 
> With elements from Deep Purple and Iron Butterfly you'd think they would have been a super-group, but I guess the stars didn't align.
> 
> 
> I don't know where that youtube footage is from, but apparently they played Montreux back in the day and were filmed.



I still have my 3D album in pristine condition


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18512534
> 
> 
> The legendary Uriah Heep without Ken Hensley on lead vocals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck would I want to waste my money on that for?



David Byron was the lead singer in their heyday (early to mid 70's).


larry


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18515680
> 
> 
> I still have my 3D album in pristine condition



Me too.


larry


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18514488
> 
> 
> OMG, probably my favorite rock albums from that era. I bought the Japanese import CD long before it was finally released here. Rumor has it there is an entire concert of the original band out there on bootleg, wonder if this video is from that show?



Got this one. lol


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18515780
> 
> 
> David Byron was the lead singer in their heyday (early to mid 70's).
> 
> 
> larry



Yes I forgot to add that, the original lead singer thing will never happen for obvious reasons. Hensley one of the original founders is a great song writer and keyboardist.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18515980
> 
> 
> Got this one. lol



Oh YEAH!










Here's a couple more gems from back in the day... Anyone remember these?









*

BTW, here's a trivia tid-bit: John Lawton, the screamer on this album^, went on to join Uriah Heep. (I think he's a damned good vocalist.)*


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18516002
> 
> 
> Yes I forgot to add that, the original lead singer thing will never happen for obvious reasons. Hensley one of the original founders is a great song writer and keyboardist.



Without Hensley, it's not "really" Uriah Heep, same for Mick Box. I kinda lost track of them after Demons and Wizards. I knew John Wetton played bass for them later, but didn't know Trevor Bolder did also.


larry


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18515780
> 
> 
> David Byron was the lead singer in their heyday (early to mid 70's).
> 
> 
> larry



My mistake. I remember many making that mistake a lot back then, too, because Hensley was always mentioned as "the leader". I should've remembered that, though. I mean, I knew that, but it's just one of those things I forgot.










Anyhow - same sentiment applies, as far as the "new" incarnation.


(Hey - at least I've never called Ian Anderson "Jethro Tull".







)


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18517331
> 
> 
> I knew John Wetton played bass for them later...



Is there anyone he _didn't_ play bass for at one time or another?


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18515980
> 
> 
> Got this one. lol




I've got this one too, interesting, but not as good as Captain Beyond.


----------



## vision-master

*Bobby Caldwell*

_Bobby Caldwell is a drummer who co-founded rock cult bands Captain Beyond (with Rod Evans) and Armageddon (with Keith Relf) during the first part of the 1970s._


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18518084
> 
> 
> Is there anyone he _didn't_ play bass for at one time or another?



Yes, he definitely got/gets around.










larry


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18517983
> 
> 
> My mistake. I remember many making that mistake a lot back then, too, because Hensley was always mentioned as "the leader". I should've remembered that, though. I mean, I knew that, but it's just one of those things I forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow - same sentiment applies, as far as the "new" incarnation.
> 
> 
> (Hey - at least I've never called Ian Anderson "Jethro Tull".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I can recall people saying they went to a Jethro Tull concert and "he" put on a great show...


Same ones who thought Dark Side of the Moon was Pink Floyd's first album.










larry


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18521018
> 
> 
> Yes, he definitely got/gets around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larry





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18521026
> 
> 
> I can recall people saying they went to a Jethro Tull concert and "he" put on a great show...
> 
> 
> Same ones who thought Dark Side of the Moon was Pink Floyd's first album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larry




By the way, which one's "Pink"?


----------



## Rammitinski

Vince Furnier just gave in and adopted the "Alice Cooper" name for himself, as it was originally the name of the band.


----------



## vision-master

Alter Bridge - Live From Amsterdam [Blu-ray] (2010)


Item never shipped - ordered March 19


Heard something about legal problems.


Cancelled order and reordered title on SD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

VisionMaster did you get Creed Live yet?


BTW, a good warmup is to buy a used copy of their first CD on Amazon, for a few bucks:


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18521026
> 
> 
> I can recall people saying they went to a Jethro Tull concert and "he" put on a great show...
> 
> 
> larry



Thats a pretty easy mistake if you think about it... Ian Anderson could easily be mistaken as being Jethro Tull.


----------



## rdgrimes

 THIS WAS POSTED in another area today. Also available on DVD.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18458259
> 
> 
> That'll be on my "to buy" list. Love my Crossroads DVD's no reason to think this won't be as good. Too bad there's no Steve Vai or Eric Johnson.
> 
> 
> Hey, when I was typing this I googled Vai's name to get the spelling right and apparently he's got a recent Blu Ray out; "Were the Wild Things Are"
> 
> 
> Anyone seen that?



Review up on Bluray.com

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Steve-...y-Review/6376/ 


Sounds like it would be good for a listen.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18532575
> 
> 
> VisionMaster did you get Creed Live yet?
> 
> 
> BTW, a good warmup is to buy a used copy of their first CD on Amazon, for a few bucks:



Yup, it's a goodie.


----------



## toobwacky

How about some euphoric mayhem?













&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## unavol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18532575



That is a good one. I had to buy it twice. A few years back someone broke into my car and stole the cd player. My Own Prison was in the player.







It had to be replaced. That taught me a lesson about carrying original discs in the car.


I enjoy Creed's music, but I've never seen a live Creed performance that I was impressed with. As much as I like their studio stuff, sometimes they're almost comically bad live...IMO.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unavol* /forum/post/18535241
> 
> 
> That is a good one. I had to buy it twice. A few years back someone broke into my car and stole the cd player. My Own Prison was in the player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had to be replaced. That taught me a lesson about carrying original discs in the car.
> 
> 
> I enjoy Creed's music, but I've never seen a live Creed performance that I was impressed with. As much as I like their studio stuff, sometimes they're almost comically bad live...IMO.



Well, their bad live is better than 90% of good live performances.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Some of Creed's more "staged" performances, like at the Olympics, or that damn rooftop in Vegas, were almost comically bad, but overall they have a well deserved reputation as a good live band.



Heres that comical Las Vegas performance:


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/18532686
> 
> THIS WAS POSTED in another area today. Also available on DVD.



I'm looking foward to this release, widescreen and remixed audio.





&fs=1&hd=1" width="858" height="508">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&fs=1&hd=1" /> 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">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Quickster2

Pre-ordered from Amazon. I agree should be a good one!


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/18543614
> 
> 
> Pre-ordered from Amazon. I agree should be a good one!



+1


Really looking forward to this. I have several old DS shows on video tape that I haven't watched in years (maybe even this one, not sure), but I am really looking forward to this release. I sure hope they do the sound justice. The video will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/18545053
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this. I have several old DS shows on video tape that I haven't watched in years (maybe even this one, not sure), but I am really looking forward to this release. I sure hope they do the sound justice. The video will be the icing on the cake.



I have the CD of this one and the music is excellent so I'm with you it's on my to order list.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18095214
> 
> 
> BTW.
> 
> *Alter Bridge Live From Amsterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great hard rock concert DVD, with very good AQ and PQ plus the production and direction is top notch. Myles Kennedy makes a great hard rock frontman with good guitar skills and a powerful rock voice. Mark Tremonti may be one of my favorite newer generation guitar players and he is awesome here. A couple of my favorite songs off the concert DVD, Blackbird which is a epic stadium song and the rousing Rise Today.
> 
> 
> DTS 5.1 Surround
> 
> Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo
> 
> Widescreen
> 
> 
> Track List
> 
> 01. Come To Life
> 
> 02. Find The Real
> 
> 03. Before Tomorrow Comes
> 
> 04. Brand New Start
> 
> 05. White Knuckles
> 
> 06. Buried Alive
> 
> 07. Coming Home
> 
> 08. One Day Remains
> 
> 09. Watch Over You
> 
> 10. Ties That Bind
> 
> 11. Blackbird
> 
> 12. In Loving Memory
> 
> 13. Metalingus
> 
> 14. Open Your Eyes
> 
> 15. Broken Wings
> 
> 16. New Way To Live
> 
> 17. Traveling Riverside Blues
> 
> 18. Rise Today



After giving up on the Blew-ray release, the SD showed up today.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18547919
> 
> 
> After giving up on the Blew-ray release, the SD showed up today.



That is strange about the Bluray release maybe the media company didn't want to spend the money.


Buying Bluray concert DVDs has never been a big deal for me, maybe because I rip everything to my HTPC and have the scaling tweaked better then my old Oppo player.


Movies are different story most look and sound better in Bluray format, I find the concert stuff to be way inconsistent in video quality and Bluray can actually bring out more flaws in the video. For the audio people say they can tell the difference but I find the audio difference really pretty small.


I could see if you have bad upscaling then Bluray would be a better choice, but most stuff shot in HD transfer really well to SD DVD..


----------



## fab65

Extreme "Take Us Alive" Boston 2009. (release date is May 4th)


Watched it last night. Great performance, picure and sound. Too bad it's not on BD. However, it's debuting June 6th on HDNET.


here's a sample:





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18551463
> 
> 
> That is strange about the Bluray release maybe the media company didn't want to spend the money.
> 
> 
> Buying Bluray concert DVDs has never been a big deal for me, maybe because I rip everything to my HTPC and have the scaling tweaked better then my old Oppo player.
> 
> 
> Movies are different story most look and sound better in Bluray format, I find the concert stuff to be way inconsistent in video quality and Bluray can actually bring out more flaws in the video. For the audio people say they can tell the difference but I find the audio difference really pretty small.
> 
> 
> I could see if you have bad upscaling then Bluray would be a better choice, but most stuff shot in HD transfer really well to SD DVD..



I ran 'Alter Bridge Live From Amsterdam' SD through the old HD-DVD player. The quality is outstanding as is their performace.


----------



## vision-master

Not a new title, but ordered this one yesterday.

_Complete concert from his 2006 Summer tour_












&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## vision-master

Anyone?


Comments?

_Recorded at the Fiesta City Festival in Verviers, Belgium on August 30th 2008_


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18581096
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Comments?
> 
> _Recorded at the Fiesta City Festival in Verviers, Belgium on August 30th 2008_



I was thinking of picking that up, but from what I saw it looked to be in 4:3 standard ratio.


----------



## Artslinger

Another release which seems to be a growing trend of a CD along with Concert DVD in the small package size.











Video of Concert:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permalink/m2I2DJPLWN934T 


Sony Music is celebrating 30 years of one of the greatest metal albums of all time with stunning new anniversary editions, released 10th May.


In 2009 Judas Priest performed British Steel' in its entirety for the first time ever as part of their 30th Anniversary US tour. This ultimate live experience was captured in front of a vibrant American audience on 17th August at The Seminole Hard Rock Arena, Hollywood, Florida. This show is included on DVD in both editions and also features other live tracks from their impressive catalogue plus a 30 minute Making Of British Steel' interview with the band.



Available in 2 editions:

Strictly Limited Deluxe edition (pictured): - Original album + Live album + Live DVD & exclusive 30 minute Making of British Steel' interview.


CD/DVD edition: Original album + Live DVD & exclusive 30 minute Making of British Steel' interview.



Concert DVD


01. Rapid Fire

02. Metal Gods

03. Breaking The Law

04. Grinder

05. United

06. You Don't Have To Be Old To Be Wise

07. Living After Midnight

08. The Rage

09. Steeler

10. The Ripper

11. Prophecy

12. Hell Patrol

13. Victim Of Changes

14. Freewheel Burning

15. Diamonds And Rust

16. You've Got Another Thing Coming


http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/bla...sitemID=135069 

http://judaspriest.com/news/fullstor...A-5FB7F87A00FE


----------



## David James

I didn't see this posted. Bruce has a new DVD next month of the London's Hyde Park.


Note - Since the Amazon listing, the one missing song from the set, Rosalita has been added so it will be the full set.


I'll probably get the DVD not blue-ray since I usually rip the songs and don't have or know of a method to rip songs from blue-ray's


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18581096
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Comments?
> 
> _Recorded at the Fiesta City Festival in Verviers, Belgium on August 30th 2008_



No Alvin Lee...no thanks.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18581503
> 
> 
> Concert DVD
> 
> 
> 01. Rapid Fire
> 
> 02. Metal Gods
> 
> 03. Breaking The Law
> 
> 04. Grinder
> 
> 05. United
> 
> 06. You Don't Have To Be Old To Be Wise
> 
> 07. Living After Midnight
> 
> 08. The Rage
> 
> 09. Steeler
> 
> 10. The Ripper
> 
> 11. Prophecy
> 
> 12. Hell Patrol
> 
> 13. Victim Of Changes
> 
> 14. Freewheel Burning
> 
> 15. Diamonds And Rust
> 
> 16. You've Got Another Thing Coming



I was really into them through about 1978, especially with "Sad Wings of Destiny" and "Stained Class", which are two of my favorite Hard Rock albums of all-time - even saw them live around that time - but after that, they pretty much fell off my map.


Halford's voice was totally shot, and they "simplified" their music too much, for commercial appeal.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18586405
> 
> 
> I was really into them through about 1978, especially with "Sad Wings of Destiny" and "Stained Class", which are two of my favorite Hard Rock albums of all-time - even saw them live around that time - but after that, they pretty much fell off my map.
> 
> 
> Halford's voice was totally shot, and they "simplified" their music too much, for commercial appeal.



True Halford's voice has lost some especially the high stuff. Even with Halford's limitations Preist is still a great band and still manage to tear it up.


It is hard to believe they were one of the first bands to have heavy rotation on something called MTV.


Have you watched any of there recent concert DVDs?


You can listen the live tracks off the new release on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/British-Steel-.../dp/B003AYPMBU


----------



## outlier2

Has anyone seen the new Chickenfoot Bluray "Get your Buzz On Live"? It's not available yet in Canada (DVD only) but I'm heading to California next week and might pick it up there if it is good. I like the CD.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

"Stained Class" was the most incredible Judas Priest album, every song was just impeccable, and man Was Hal hitting the high notes back then!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/18596141
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Chickenfoot Bluray "Get your Buzz On Live"? It's not available yet in Canada (DVD only) but I'm heading to California next week and might pick it up there if it is good. I like the CD.



I was going to pick it up at Best Buy but they were sold out.


BTW Best Buy is selling the Bluray version for $11.99.


----------



## vision-master

Better call 1st, didn't see title a couple days ago at BB.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18598198
> 
> 
> Better call 1st, didn't see title a couple days ago at BB.



Amazon has the Chickenfoot Bluray version for the same price as Best Buy... I just ordered it along with the Judas Priest British Steel 30th Anniversary CD/DVD.


----------



## vision-master

BB must have JUST got them in. Got a bluray copy waiting for me - $11.99


Whoopie......


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18599248
> 
> 
> BB must have JUST got them in. Got a bluray copy waiting for me - $11.99
> 
> 
> Whoopie......



That is a great price for a Bluray concert DVD, one of the cheapest I've seen so far.





&fs=1&hd=1" width="858" height="508">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&fs=1&hd=1" /> 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">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## vision-master

You know this will be a good show.


This title will be released on June 3, 2010.










_Shot entirely in HD, the concert was filmed with 27 cameras and directed by Tom Krueger who had previously worked on U23D, the first live action 3D concert movie taken from U2's Vertigo Tour.Available in standard and two disc deluxe DVD formats, U2360° At The Rose Bowl will also be U2's first concert available in Blu-ray. The deluxe formats and the Blu-ray will feature a new documentary called Squaring the Circle: Creating U2360°, with new interviews from U2, Paul McGuinness and the team behind the touring production.


Tracklisting:


Get On Your Boots,

Magnificent,

Mysterious Ways,

Beautiful Day,

I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For,

Stuck In A Moment You Can't Get Out Of,

No Line On The Horizon, Elevation,

In A Little While,

Unknown Caller,

Until the End of the World,

The Unforgettable Fire,

City of Blinding Lights,

Vertigo,

I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight,

Sunday Bloody Sunday,

MLK, Walk On, One,

Where The Streets Have No Name,

Ultra Violet (Light My Way),

With Or Without You,

Moment Of Surrender.

_


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18601408
> 
> 
> You know this will be a good show.
> 
> 
> This title will be released on June 3, 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shot entirely in HD, the concert was filmed with 27 cameras and directed by Tom Krueger who had previously worked on U23D, the first live action 3D concert movie taken from U2's Vertigo Tour.Available in standard and two disc deluxe DVD formats, U2360° At The Rose Bowl will also be U2's first concert available in Blu-ray. The deluxe formats and the Blu-ray will feature a new documentary called Squaring the Circle: Creating U2360°, with new interviews from U2, Paul McGuinness and the team behind the touring production.
> 
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 
> 
> Get On Your Boots,
> 
> Magnificent,
> 
> Mysterious Ways,
> 
> Beautiful Day,
> 
> I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For,
> 
> Stuck In A Moment You Can't Get Out Of,
> 
> No Line On The Horizon, Elevation,
> 
> In A Little While,
> 
> Unknown Caller,
> 
> Until the End of the World,
> 
> The Unforgettable Fire,
> 
> City of Blinding Lights,
> 
> Vertigo,
> 
> I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight,
> 
> Sunday Bloody Sunday,
> 
> MLK, Walk On, One,
> 
> Where The Streets Have No Name,
> 
> Ultra Violet (Light My Way),
> 
> With Or Without You,
> 
> Moment Of Surrender.
> 
> _



I haven't been a fan of U2 since Joshua Tree but I am very much looking forward to this release...


----------



## vision-master

Get Popmart.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/18596141
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Chickenfoot Bluray "Get your Buzz On Live"? It's not available yet in Canada (DVD only) but I'm heading to California next week and might pick it up there if it is good. I like the CD.



Watched the Doc last night, about an hour long....... very good.


I always like to warm up with the Doc before the main Concert.










Is the main concert about 2 hrs long?


----------



## fab65

Again, I can't say enough good things about this band or dvd:

http://www.amazon.com/Take-Us-Alive-...3413025&sr=8-1 







&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Malcolm_B

Okay. Got my Roger Waters The Wall Live tickets for December, so where the heck is any non-bootleg of his last tour?! That was four years ago!


----------



## vision-master

VIP pass.......... $699 each.










FYI: It's NOT DSOTM tour.


Smoke a cigar! lol


Empty yer wallets!


----------



## vision-master

When is Santana gonna release his good stuff? Never most likely. He's to busy releasing a bunch of crap. lol


The last good concert released was Sacred Fire back in the 90's.










FYI: They still kick arse live.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/18607145
> 
> 
> Okay. Got my Roger Waters The Wall Live tickets for December, so where the heck is any non-bootleg of his last tour?! That was four years ago!



Got my tix for the october show, but for whatever reason, RW is not as generous as Gilmour with releasing his live material on dvd/bd or even cd's.


2 notable ones he did release are Live In Berlin and In The Flesh from '99


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/18609220
> 
> 
> Got my tix for the october show, but for whatever reason, RW is not as generous as Gilmour with releasing his live material on dvd/bd or even cd's.
> 
> 
> 2 notable ones he did release are Live In Berlin and In The Flesh from '99


 This site says a DVD of the Dark Side tour will be released. I didn't see anything official, but there are some pretty good sources posting in that thread.


----------



## vision-master

Fancy?


No, this is ridiculous. 1st off it's shot in 4:3, 2cd the audio is only stereo and finally the lighting is so poor, *the video is average bootleg quality*. Fancy, not. Ridiculous, yes.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlier2* /forum/post/18596141
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Chickenfoot Bluray "Get your Buzz On Live"? It's not available yet in Canada (DVD only) but I'm heading to California next week and might pick it up there if it is good. I like the CD.



So far I rate this title as nonsense. Great musicians, great doc, great A/V quality, but the music is well, nonsense. They just don't seem connected. You got four guy's on stage all doing their own thing, kind of disjointed musically.


I'm having trouble getting into chickenfoot. I'll keep trying, maybe I'll connect.


----------



## Toe

What is the price range for Roger Waters tickets?


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/18610126
> 
> 
> What is the price range for Roger Waters tickets?



If I remember right, $75 to $249.


Mine were $125 ea. for lower level row 3 (plus the outrageous Ticketmaster fees







)


----------



## vision-master

I dislike the excel center.










I'm never going back!


Wish we had more large outdoor venues.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/18610246
> 
> 
> Mine were $125 ea. for lower level row 3 (plus the outrageous Ticketmaster fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Yep. Those various added fees added $40+ to my pair of tickets.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/18610246
> 
> 
> If I remember right, $75 to $249.
> 
> 
> Mine were $125 ea. for lower level row 3 (plus the outrageous Ticketmaster fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



It depended on the arena, some are as low as $55. (not counting fees)


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18610036
> 
> 
> So far I rate this title as nonsense. Great musicians, great doc, great A/V quality, but the music is well, nonsense. They just don't seem connected. You got four guy's on stage all doing their own thing, kind of disjointed musically.
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble getting into chickenfoot. I'll keep trying, maybe I'll connect.



Thanks... you just saved me 12 clams.


I bought the album when it was first released, played it a few times and haven't played it since. Not sure why, but I think your description reflects my reaction to Chickenfoot too.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

I got my RW Wall tickets for $269 a piece for great GM Place tickets. Even though I live in Seattle, the Tacoma dome sucks as a venue. I'd rather go to Canada. Hopefully we will be seeing a Blu-Ray release of this tour. Should be epic.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18611302
> 
> 
> I got my RW Wall tickets for $269 a piece for great GM Place tickets. Even though I live in Seattle, the Tacoma dome sucks as a venue. I'd rather go to Canada. Hopefully we will be seeing a Blu-Ray release of this tour. Should be epic.



I saw Pink Floyd in the Kingdome back in the day! Can't be much worse than _THAT_!


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/18611658
> 
> 
> I saw Pink Floyd in the Kingdome back in the day! Can't be much worse than _THAT_!



I saw Jeff Beck open for Aerosmith there back in the 70s. Truly dreadful acoustics. The worst!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18611302
> 
> 
> I got my RW Wall tickets for $269 a piece for great GM Place tickets. Even though I live in Seattle, the Tacoma dome sucks as a venue. I'd rather go to Canada. Hopefully we will be seeing a Blu-Ray release of this tour. Should be epic.



His voice is failing.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18612868
> 
> 
> His voice is failing.



But his live shows are still awesome, I saw DSOTM 3 times. When he needs to, he "auguments" his voice with layering studio vocals over, just a bit!


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18586405
> 
> 
> I was really into them through about 1978, especially with "Sad Wings of Destiny" and "Stained Class", which are two of my favorite Hard Rock albums of all-time - even saw them live around that time - but after that, they pretty much fell off my map.
> 
> 
> Halford's voice was totally shot, and they "simplified" their music too much, for commercial appeal.



Halford's voice may have been shot at one time. I'm not really sure if I remember that time, but I guess it's possible. It doesn't sound shot now, so don't skip this release if that's your only worry.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18610036
> 
> 
> So far I rate this title as nonsense. Great musicians, great doc, great A/V quality, but the music is well, nonsense. They just don't seem connected. You got four guy's on stage all doing their own thing, kind of disjointed musically.
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble getting into chickenfoot. I'll keep trying, maybe I'll connect.



Chickenfoot is what it is, middle of the road party rock, they will not be around long or make any great records.


At least it is something new in the world of hard rock.


Not sure why some people are getting down so much on these old rocker types, but there is still praise for the hundredth roll out of the Pink Floyd machine. Saying that I think "David Gilmour: Remember That Night - Live At The Royal Albert Hall" was the best concert DVD release of 2007.


----------



## vision-master

I agree 'what you said' about chickenfoot, just some old rockers having some fun. Like I said, I haven't blown it off yet, just waiting for the right mood (buzz)







to hit me. lol


Remember that Night is one epic gig.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18613517
> 
> 
> But his live shows are still awesome,



Indeed! Even my wife wanted to see Roger again this time around!


----------



## vision-master

So you get to watch the old footage of the Wall. lol


----------



## eiricd

*Judas Priest British Steel live*


the pq is very good, probably shot in HD and my bd player upscales it well. (halford quote from rockline; it'll probably be released on bd eventually).


audio is very good, despite it being dolby 2.0. great bass and really heavy


get it!!


----------



## vision-master

_This title will be released on June 22, 2010._


SD was released in 2004









_Format: Color, Dolby, DTS Surround Sound

Run Time: 91 minutes

Aspect Ratio: 1.33:1


This site says Aspect ratio: 1.78:1
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Emerso...Blu-ray/11146/ 


Track Listing:

1. Karn Evil 9 - 1st Impression Part 2,

2. Tiger In The Spot Light,

3. Hoedown,

4. Touch And Go,

5. From The Beginning,

6. Knife Edge,

7. Bitches Chrystal,

8. Dance Creole,

9. Honky Tonk Train Blues,

10. Take A Pebble,

11. Lucky Man,

12. Tarkus / Pictures At An Exhibition

13. Medley: Fanfare For The Common Man / Rondo / Carmina Burana / Tocatta In D Minor.


Review of SD 2004

This show was filmed with High Definition equipment and was in Widescreen on cable TV. But this DVD is not presented in the High Definition that it should be. And this DVD is Full Screen, not Widescreen. The sides were cut off. Even in the rolling credits, it tells you (in horrid blurry hardly decipherable print) that this concert was filmed in High Definition.


_


Ok, is it 4:3 or 16:9? Amazon never gets it right.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18631726
> 
> _This title will be released on June 22, 2010._
> 
> 
> SD was released in 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Format: Color, Dolby, DTS Surround Sound
> 
> Run Time: 91 minutes
> 
> Aspect Ratio: 1.33:1
> 
> 
> This site says Aspect ratio: 1.78:1
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Emerso...Blu-ray/11146/
> 
> 
> Track Listing:
> 
> 1. Karn Evil 9 - 1st Impression Part 2,
> 
> 2. Tiger In The Spot Light,
> 
> 3. Hoedown,
> 
> 4. Touch And Go,
> 
> 5. From The Beginning,
> 
> 6. Knife Edge,
> 
> 7. Bitches Chrystal,
> 
> 8. Dance Creole,
> 
> 9. Honky Tonk Train Blues,
> 
> 10. Take A Pebble,
> 
> 11. Lucky Man,
> 
> 12. Tarkus / Pictures At An Exhibition
> 
> 13. Medley: Fanfare For The Common Man / Rondo / Carmina Burana / Tocatta In D Minor.
> 
> 
> Review of SD 2004
> 
> This show was filmed with High Definition equipment and was in Widescreen on cable TV. But this DVD is not presented in the High Definition that it should be. And this DVD is Full Screen, not Widescreen. The sides were cut off. Even in the rolling credits, it tells you (in horrid blurry hardly decipherable print) that this concert was filmed in High Definition.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Ok, is it 4:3 or 16:9? Amazon never gets it right.



Did they even have "HD" cameras back in 1997?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> In the end however the DVB standard of resolutions (1080, 720, 480...) and frame rates (24, 25, 30) were adopted in conjunction with the Europeans that were also involved in the same standardization process. The FCC officially adopted the ATSC transmission standard (which included both HD and SD video standards) in 1996, with the first broadcasts on October 28, 1998.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-definition_video 



> Quote:
> HDCAM, introduced in 1997, is an HD version of Digital Betacam, using an 8-bit DCT compressed 3:1:1 recording, in 1080i-compatible downsampled resolution of 1440×1080, and adding 24p and 23.976 PsF modes to later models. The HDCAM codec uses non-square pixels and as such the recorded 1440×1080 content is upsampled to 1920×1080 on playback. The recorded video bitrate is 144 Mbit/s. Audio is also similar, with 4 channels of AES/EBU 20-bit/48 kHz digital audio. Like Betacam, HDCAM tapes are produced in small and large cassette sizes; the small cassette uses the same form factor as the original Betamax.
> 
> 
> It is used for some of Sony's cinematic CineAlta range of products.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDCAM


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18632064
> 
> 
> Did they even have "HD" cameras back in 1997?



Of course. HD started broadcasting in 1998. But if it was "filmed", then that can exceed HD resolution and film goes way way back.


Ed


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/18632958
> 
> 
> Of course. HD started broadcasting in 1998. But if it was "filmed", then that can exceed HD resolution and film goes way way back.
> 
> 
> Ed



Well if it is in film of course, I should have said HD video.


----------



## toobwacky

IMO this is worth getting even if you have the Criterion version:












> Quote:
> This special edition DVD features all of the existing film footage from Jimi's incendiary June 18,1967 concert newly transferred to high-definition specs from the original 16mm camera reversal original. Re-edited and presented in its original performance sequence, this DVD showcase of a legendary performance is completely unreleased.
> 
> 
> DVD bonus features include:
> 
> *The brand new documentary, "American Landing," which traces Jimi's remarkable transformation from obscurity to his triumphant U.S. `debut' at the Monterey Festival.
> 
> *"A Second Look," a unique feature that allows viewers to switch between multiple, previously unseen camera angles to view several of Jimi's celebrated performances like never before.
> 
> *"Music, Love & Flowers: The Monterey International Pop Festival", a behind the scenes glimpse of the festival's origins, operations, and lasting impact, brought to you by legendary composer, producer and Monterey Festival co-founder Lou Adler.
> 
> 
> As an extra special bonus, watch the earliest known film and sound recordings of The Jimi Hendrix Experience in concert from February 25, 1967 before a packed audience in Chelmsford, England. Songs featured are "Stone Free" and "Like A Rolling Stone."


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18639374
> 
> 
> IMO this is worth getting even if you have the Criterion version:



Does it have the video of them doing "Can You See Me?" live?


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/18640210
> 
> 
> Does it have the video of them doing "Can You See Me?" live?



Unfortunately, Can You See Me wasn't filmed which is probably why Criterion added it via the portrait painting clip. It's not included on this disc.


Having seen both, I think the newer Definitive Edition is the superior Jimi @ Monterey disc because you get the entire filmed Hendrix Monterey performance, *including Purple Haze*, in the correct order, with multiple angles for most tracks, good bonus material and nicer artwork including a booklet.


My only beef with this entire package is that it's a card-board case and I would have preferred a plastic clam-shell for durability.


----------



## LineWalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18641056
> 
> 
> My only beef with this entire package is that's it's a card-board case and I would have preferred a plastic clam-shell for durability.



The Blu-ray version has a standard plastic case.


----------



## vision-master

Performace length? 60 min, no.


Setlist?


----------



## toobwacky

This is the complete, and arguably the best, live performance by the world's greatest guitar player and you're balking at the run time?










That's like balking at DSOTM or SGT. Pepper's because they only run about 40 minutes.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18643380
> 
> 
> This is the complete, and arguably the best, live performance by the world's greatest guitar player and you're balking at the run time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like balking at DSOTM or SGT. Pepper's because they only run about 40 minutes.



I wouldn't argue with the run time, but I might argue that his performance at Woodstock was his best work available on video


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18643410
> 
> 
> I wouldn't argue with the run time, but I might argue that his performance at Woodstock was his best work available on video



Give me the lean and hungry Monterey Jimi any day! Playing behind his head, between his legs, behind his back and _with his teeth!_ I dig it!!!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18643380
> 
> 
> This is the complete, and arguably the best, live performance by the world’s greatest guitar player and you’re balking at the run time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s like balking at DSOTM or SGT. Pepper’s because they only run about 40 minutes.



No, just want the details. What's the set list? What don't I have on VHS.









_Can you see me

Sgt Pepper's........

Wild Thing

Killing Floor

Foxy Lady

Like a rolling Stone

Rock me Baby

He, Joe

The Wind Cries Mary

Wild Thing

Purple Haze_


----------



## toobwacky

Here’s the set list:


Killing Floor

Foxy Lady

Like a rolling Stone

Rock me Baby

Hey Joe

The Wind Cries Mary

Purple Haze

Wild Thing


If you are happy with the PQ/AQ of your tape there is probably no reason for you to get the disc, but have you heard any of the newer editions of this performance?


I'm going by memory here, which is risky, but doesn't the VHS version sound absolutely awful? I'm actually shocked at what they were able to do with the sound considering the source quality they had to work with.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18643410
> 
> 
> I wouldn't argue with the run time, but I might argue that his performance at Woodstock was his best work available on video



That is my fav too


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18633191
> 
> 
> Well if it is in film of course, I should have said HD video.



Actually the first part of my response was for HD video. Given that HD broadcast started in 1998, HD video cameras were around for years prior to that during the many years of HD development.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> If you are happy with the PQ/AQ of your tape there is probably no reason for you to get the disc, but have you heard any of the newer editions of this performance?
> 
> 
> I'm going by memory here, which is risky, but doesn't the VHS version sound absolutely awful? I'm actually shocked at what they were able to do with the sound considering the source quality they had to work with.



I've heard the BR disk is pretty good and actually VHS audio can sound excellent.


----------



## toobwacky

vision-master, you brought VHS into this discussion of the Hendrix @ Monterey performance and I’m not trying to start a cat fight with you, but anyone who thinks they “have” this performance because they have the VHS tape are settling for, at best, a third rate facsimile of this show.


No doubt Hi-Fi VHS as a format can sound good, but the original soundtrack that was released for this show sounded like it was recorded over a phone line. What Eddie Kramer has been able to do with this soundtrack is amazing.


This show offers a spectacular performance by one of the greats, presented with the finest audio and video quality possible. It’s up to you to decide whether or not it’s worth getting, but it's hard to imagine that someone who appreciates the quality of Blu-ray would settle for VHS, especially for this title.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18644631
> 
> 
> No, just want the details. What's the set list? What don't I have on VHS..
> 
> _Can you see me
> 
> Sgt Pepper's........
> 
> Wild Thing
> 
> Killing Floor
> 
> Foxy Lady
> 
> Like a rolling Stone
> 
> Rock me Baby
> 
> He, Joe
> 
> The Wind Cries Mary
> 
> Wild Thing
> 
> Purple Haze_





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18645097
> 
> 
> Here’s the set list:
> 
> 
> Killing Floor
> 
> Foxy Lady
> 
> Like a rolling Stone
> 
> Rock me Baby
> 
> Hey Joe
> 
> The Wind Cries Mary
> 
> Purple Haze
> 
> Wild Thing



What am I missing? it looks like the VHS has more songs than the DVD









I agree with the quality of VHS, unless the DVD transfer is atrocious I just don't care to watch VHS anymore. I'm not a BR snob but I just don't care to go any worse than DVD.

Although if the VHS version has more footage it would be a reason to at least watch the missing footage on VHS but the rest on DVD.

I have the Jimi plays Monterey on DVD(49 min) Criterion edition in 5.1 and it's a favorite. It was remastered in '06 and includes 19 min. of _Shake!_ Otis at Monterey.

I recently purchased another edition(2 disc of Monterey) that has the same Jimi disc but also includes a second DVD of other performances including The Who, both are great discs.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> vision-master, you brought VHS into this discussion of the Hendrix @ Monterey performance and I'm not trying to start a cat fight with you, but anyone who thinks they have this performance because they have the VHS tape are settling for, at best, a third rate facsimile of this show.



I'm just not sure I want to spend 20 clams on the BR disk, that's all.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/18647132
> 
> 
> What am I missing? it looks like the VHS has more songs than the DVD



The tape has Sgt. Pepper listed, but that wasn't performed at Monterey AFAIK, so if it's an actual live and filmed performance, it's from somewhere else.


It also has Can You See Me? which was performed at Monterey but wasn't filmed so I suspect CYSM? is presented as the soundtrack to the portrait clip which is on your Criterion edition disc too.


Also, vm's list has Wild Thing listed twice. Not sure if that's a typo of if there's 2 versions on the tape.









*EDIT: NETFILX HAS THIS IN DVD & BR. MY ADVICE: TRY BEFORE YOU BUY.*


----------



## vision-master

Hey, I haven't watched this tape in years, ok.










Yup - two Wild Thing(s).


VHS version.




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18647968
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - two Wild Thing(s).



Do both appear to be from Monterey? Different camera angles maybe? Or is one from another gig? And where is the Sgt. Pepper performance from?


Enjoying the tape's SQ?










Edit: From Wikipedia:


> Quote:
> In 1967, Jimi Hendrix played the song (Sgt. Pepper's) live at The Saville Theatre in Shaftesbury Avenue, which was leased by Brian Epstein, only three days after it had been released on record, with McCartney and George Harrison in the audience.[27][28] Another live version by Hendrix recorded at the Isle of Wight Festival was included on a posthumous live album, Blue Wild Angel: Live at the Isle of Wight.


----------



## outlier2

For the Chickenfoot detractors out there, try to remember that music can just be fun too. Not every record is going to be dark side of the moon. Chickenfoot never pretends to be anything other than what it is- four rockers doing their thing. And they do their thing very well. As a guitar player I can appreciate Satriani's work on this CD and his tone is frankly superb. Relax and enjoy the variety. If it's not your thing just don't buy it.


----------



## vision-master

an buy Sammy Hagar and The Wabos: Livin' It Up! Live in St. Louis instead.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18648030
> 
> 
> Do both appear to be from Monterey? Different camera angles maybe? Or is one from another gig? And where is the Sgt. Pepper performance from?
> 
> 
> Enjoying the tape's SQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: From Wikipedia:




You really are fixated with Hendrix.... lol


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18649838
> 
> 
> an buy Sammy Hagar and The Wabos: Livin' It Up! Live in St. Louis instead.



Yeah but that doesn't have Satriani.


It does have plenty of scantily clad women though.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/18628862
> 
> *Judas Priest British Steel live*
> 
> 
> the pq is very good, probably shot in HD and my bd player upscales it well. (halford quote from rockline; it'll probably be released on bd eventually).
> 
> 
> audio is very good, despite it being dolby 2.0. great bass and really heavy
> 
> 
> get it!!



BTW it does have an 5.1 option, watched part of it this past weekend the audio and video was very good.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18649968
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't have Satriani.
> 
> 
> It does have plenty of scantily clad women though.



Satriani? He's ok, like Steve Vai.


----------



## toobwacky

Seriously, if Steve Vai is just "okay" then the Mona Lisa is just a painting.


----------



## vision-master

I'm not going to argue with you.










Have a nice day.


----------



## toobwacky

No arguemonium... This is all just fun banter.


Tip o' the flask to ye!


----------



## vision-master

I still think Ritchie Blackmore rules over Hendrix.













&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ugh, Sammy Haggar is best in small quantities.


----------



## Artslinger

Personal opinions on music style in this thread… not such a good idea… otherwise this thread would turn into like and dislike music style thread which is of no real use.


Now if you include that within a review of the actual concert DVD that would be of some use.


----------



## vision-master

like amazon, no?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18655908
> 
> 
> Personal opinions on music style in this thread… not such a good idea… otherwise this thread would turn into like and dislike music style thread which is of no real use.



That would go for both sides then - including cutting out the excessive over-glorification of artists such as Roger Waters.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Roger Waters?! Time to THROW DOWN!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/18658197
> 
> 
> Roger Waters?! Time to THROW DOWN!



So 60's.........












&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18658173
> 
> 
> That would go for both sides then - including cutting out the excessive over-glorification of artists such as Roger Waters.



Yes I would agree anytime there is anything new from Waters there are 10-15 posts over emphasizing Waters genius. I thought there was a Floyd thread at one time, because of the excessive Floyd praise in this thread.


I like PF, but sometimes it is to much.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18666999
> 
> 
> ...I thought there was a Floyd thread at one time, because of the excessive Floyd praise in this thread...



IIRC, there were calls for a separate PF thread from those of us who tired of the nearly endless discussion of PF minutia in this thread, but I don't think one was ever started.


Perhaps any discussion of future PF/Gilmour/Waters releases could and should occur within their own threads since the praise inevitably becomes so effusive that it borders upon worship.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Perhaps any discussion of future PF/Gilmour/Waters releases could and should occur within their own threads since the praise inevitably becomes so effusive that it borders upon worship.



Waters hasn't released anything new in 10 years.


Gilmour lost R Wright.


Who plays the keyboards for Skynard now?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18670069
> 
> 
> Waters hasn't released anything new in 10 years.



I was gonna say.


It doesn't take him actually releasing anything for the worship services to start here.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18670069
> 
> 
> Who plays the keyboards for Skynard now?



Peter Keys.


----------



## vision-master

Perfect Sense.

_"And here come the players

As I speak to you now, the captain

Has his cross hairs zeroed in on the oil rig

He's at periscope depth

It looks to me like he's going to attack

By the way did you know that a submarine

Captain earns 200,000 dollars a year"

[Edward:]"That's LESS tax Marv"

[Marv:]"Yeah, LESS tax

Thank you Edward"

[Edward:]"You're welcome"

[Marv:]"Now back to the game...he fires one...yes

There goes two; both fish are running

The rig is going into a prevent defense

Will they make it? I don't think so"

Look out!

Look at that baby burn!

_


Get it?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18670069
> 
> 
> Waters hasn't released anything new in 10 years.



He released an opera and several very special songs, including this one:


----------



## Rammitinski

Man, that's painful to watch.


He looks like a disheveled, broken-down version of Bill Medley from The Righteous Brothers.


Except Medley can still actually sing.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18676761
> 
> 
> Man, that's painful.
> 
> 
> He looks like a disheveled, broken-down version of Bill Medley from The Righteous Brothers.
> 
> 
> Except Medley can still sing and move around.



A sad part of some peoples nature is the need to tear down what others like in order to feel good about their own likes.


----------



## Rammitinski

As a fan (not "fanatic") myself, I'd agree (although I can take or leave most of his solo stuff - but I don't really hate it or anything).


What may be even sadder, though, is when someone refuses to hang it up when they're embarrassing themselves.


He should at least hide himself in the background somewhere and not be so prominent in the vocals. I don't think I'd be happy paying big money to see that.


Also, in case you don't follow those things at all, a lot of people outside of his "church of worship" have been saying that his voice has been completely shot for awhile - including well-respected critics. And a lot of those people don't necessarily have anything against the guy, either.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18676786
> 
> 
> Man, that's painful to watch.
> 
> 
> He looks like a disheveled, broken-down version of Bill Medley from The Righteous Brothers.
> 
> 
> Except Medley can still actually sing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18676842
> 
> 
> ...What may be even sadder, though, is when someone refuses to hang it up when they're embarrassing themselves...



I totally agree with you. Watching that clip *was* painful and I wouldn't have been surprised if he had broke into a cover of "My Way."


Sheesh...


----------



## Rammitinski

Yeah, I guess that's pretty commonplace - the "going on way too long" thing (even Sinatra himself did that).


At least he's low-keying it, though. Probably was just bored and wrote it and played it in some small clubs a few times (hopefully whatever he released it on wasn't priced too high, either - although at least we have videos now these days to see what it's like before we buy it).


----------



## toobwacky

Just for the record I'm not a PF basher. Just look at all the praise I heaped on the Aussie PF DSOTM show. True, it's not PF on stage, but the APF is carrying the torch forward and is putting on the best live presentation of PF's *MUSIC*.


Other bands I like that should probably hang it up are:


The Who (based on their Super-Bowl performance.)


The Stones (when I compare Shine A Light to the Bridges to Babylon show it's obvious the Stones are way past their peak. Probably in their favor is that their music has always been loose and sloppy and Jagger's voice has always sucked so they basically sound the same now as they always have.)


Conversely, bands who, to me, are better than ever:


ZZ Top (yeah, I know people aren't happy with the sound, but they still got it and their performance is better than ever.)


Cream


Zeppelin (I have a boot of the O2 show. Dreadful sound though.)


Tull (Montereux)


Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18677083
> 
> 
> The Stones (when I compare Shine A Light to the Bridges to Babylon show it’s obvious the Stones are way past their peak. Probably in their favor is that their music has always been loose and sloppy and Jagger’s voice has always sucked so they basically sound the same now as they always have.)



When all you're doing live is shouting "Oooh yeah!" for half the vocals, I guess you can get away with it easier.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18677083
> 
> 
> Just for the record I'm not a PF basher. Just look at all the praise I heaped on the Aussie PF DSOTM show. True, it's not PF on stage, but the APF is carrying the torch forward and is putting on the best live presentation of PF's *MUSIC*.
> 
> 
> Other bands I like that should probably hang it up are:
> 
> 
> The Who (based on their Super-Bowl performance.)
> 
> 
> The Stones (when I compare Shine A Light to the Bridges to Babylon show it's obvious the Stones are way past their peak. Probably in their favor is that their music has always been loose and sloppy and Jagger's voice has always sucked so they basically sound the same now as they always have.)
> 
> 
> Conversely, bands who, to me, are better than ever:
> 
> 
> ZZ Top (yeah, I know people aren't happy with the sound, but they still got it and their performance is better than ever.)
> 
> 
> Cream
> 
> 
> Zeppelin (I have a boot of the O2 show. Dreadful sound though.)
> 
> 
> Tull (Montereux)
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents....



lol




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

You guys dont get it, Roger Waters was never really a singer - his style is more conversational, hes a composer performing his work.


As for the Aussie PF band, I'll try to catch them next time they are in town, but unlike most people on this thread I consider Roger Waters solo work the natural trajectory of Pink Floyds music, and every bit as good. So hopefully the catalog they draw from doesnt ommit The Pros and Cons, The Final Cut, and Amused To Death.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Word!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18680218
> 
> 
> ..I consider Roger Waters solo work the natural trajectory of Pink Floyds music..



Maybe after "Animals" I might agree, because at least 3/4 of The Wall, and The Final Cut were for all intents and purposes Roger Waters solo already.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Well, didn't The Final Cut say "by Roger Water and performed by Pink Floyd" or something like that? Pretty much made the Floyd Roger's studio band for that one.


----------



## toobwacky




----------



## antennahead




----------



## dave_steib

I did a search and saw that Iron Maiden's _Flight 666_ was mentioned months and months ago. For new people, I'd like to recommend it again. Simply fantastic, the doc and the concert. It was directed by the guys who did _Metal: A Headbanger's Journey_ and _Global Metal_, both of which are realllllllly good documentaries.


----------



## Bclews

My wife and I watched an RW concert DVD a while ago. When it was over she turned to me and said, "You know....they have medications for that."


----------



## vision-master

_Pass it over to me_


----------



## vision-master

Later Dennis


----------



## antennahead

^ *RIP*


----------



## himey

Tear falls on keyboard...RIP


----------



## toobwacky




----------



## vision-master

Didn't pre-order U2 (360). Stopped by BB on the way back from the brothers cabin.


They had U2 (360) Bluray for $*16.99*, $11.00 discount.










Playing this one tonight! Total Duration is 4 hrs 11 mins.


----------



## hitchfan

The terrific *Frank Sinatra - Concert For The Americas* DVD is now available in open Region Code.

*Frank Sinatra - Concert For The Americas*
http://cgi.ebay.com/FRANK-SINATRA-CO...item563a7074bb 


It had previously been available only in Region 4.


Frank Sinatra with a guest appearance and terrific West Side Story set by Buddy Rich. Two of the greatest popular/jazz musical forces of the 20th Century in fine form here.


----------



## ROSSO Z

I received King and Taylor- Live at the Troubadour DVD/CD set yesterday and watched it with my GF last night. If you are any kind of a fan of either one, you will like this video. I did not pay much attention to the SQ, but will report back later. VQ was good. I usually love DTS, but I did not even notice if I played it in DTS or not.


----------



## mattg3

I thought the King-Taylor live dvd was lifeless with bland sq compared to Taylors live at Beacon theater and Pull over.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitchfan* /forum/post/18734881
> 
> 
> The terrific *Frank Sinatra - Concert For The Americas* DVD is now available in open Region Code.
> 
> *Frank Sinatra - Concert For The Americas*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FRANK-SINATRA-CO...item563a7074bb
> 
> 
> It had previously been available only in Region 4.
> 
> 
> Frank Sinatra with a guest appearance and terrific West Side Story set by Buddy Rich. Two of the greatest popular/jazz musical forces of the 20th Century in fine form here.



Yes, i had been waiting for that for a loooooooong time, and finally got one on Ebay about a month ago. The PQ is not up to usual for a dvd, but i dont care. This one is worth it if you are a Sinatra fan, to me, its the best concert he ever did.


Also, the drum break that Buddy Rich does in the West Side Story medley is totally in-human, that alone is worth buying this dvd for.


----------



## rnrgagne

I don't know if it's been reviewed here, but I picked up the Eric Clapton, Roger Taylor, Gary Booker & others Blu Ray of "A Concert By The Lake" on an impulse buy and was very pleased with it over all.


VQ was okay and the DTS HD MA track was great. Some really good music and sadly a few crappy tracks, Ringo Starr should stick to drums LOL! He was still fun to watch, I had no idea he was even on the program.

I enjoyed hearing "Lay Down Sally", I think it's the first time I've heard it performed live, and Clapton also did a great job on "Stormy Monday".

I've never been a fan of the all too common _"everybody get back on stage and sing a song that lasts too long where everyone looks awkward doing it"_ shtick, and the last track "I Can't Dance" pretty much encapsulates why.

I've never heard of Katie Melua, and was fairly impressed with her vocals - I'm going to have to have a second go-around on those tracks to see if I wasn't swayed by the eye-candy...she's really cute!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18738153
> 
> 
> ...she's really cute!



Yes - very.


Thing is, you'll have to fight her girlfriend for her.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18731392
> 
> 
> Didn't pre-order U2 (360). Stopped by BB on the way back from the brothers cabin.
> 
> 
> They had U2 (360) Bluray for $*16.99*, $11.00 discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing this one tonight! Total Duration is 4 hrs 11 mins.



I almost bought this yesterday and wish I would have now. I bet it went back up to normal price today? How long is the actual concert?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/18738830
> 
> 
> I almost bought this yesterday and wish I would have now. I bet it went back up to normal price today? How long is the actual concert?



About 2 hrs.......


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18738745
> 
> 
> Yes - very.
> 
> 
> Thing is, you'll have to fight her girlfriend for her.



Stop it!


----------



## Rammitinski

Yeah, I know. I was kind of disappointed to read that, too.


(Not like I'd ever have a chance or anything. But still, it does throw off the fantasy a bit. Of course, there's the potential for a whole new, different type of fantasy there - which I might as well just go with, since I'm never going to have a chance, anyway.)


----------



## oink

The DVD will be coming out shortly (I hope)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18739055
> 
> 
> ..... Of course, there's the potential for a whole new, different type of fantasy there - which I might as well just go with..



Ha ha, I was already there - that's why I said "Stop it!"


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/18739392
> 
> 
> The DVD will be coming out shortly (I hope)...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E



Keith Moon is back


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/18739718
> 
> 
> Keith Moon is back



Oh God, that was freaking hilarious!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/18739811
> 
> 
> Oh God, that was freaking hilarious!



Painful, that was just plain painful to watch


----------



## jack joyce

My four top concerts

1-Celine Dion Live at Paris

2-Yanni Live at the Acopolis

3-Yanni Live at Taj Mahal

4- Metallica S&M


You can see my favorites. What do you recommend to me mentioning above?


----------



## vision-master

You need to get out more.


----------



## d_m1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18741459
> 
> 
> You need to get out more.



lol Yanni.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d_m1010* /forum/post/18741490
> 
> 
> lol Yanni.



Well, taste in music is a personal thing and he might think the same about your tastes. Neither of you would be right. ;-)


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jack joyce* /forum/post/18741202
> 
> 
> My four top concerts
> 
> 1-Celine Dion Live at Paris
> 
> 2-Yanni Live at the Acopolis
> 
> 3-Yanni Live at Taj Mahal
> 
> 4- Metallica S&M
> 
> 
> You can see my favorites. What do you recommend to me mentioning above?



Beats me, but surf the entire thread a bit, there's a lot of great concerts mentioned. This thread is weighted pretty heavy to your #4 genre so you'll get some ideas there for sure.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jack joyce* /forum/post/18741202
> 
> 
> My four top concerts
> 
> 1-Celine Dion Live at Paris
> 
> 2-Yanni Live at the Acopolis
> 
> 3-Yanni Live at Taj Mahal
> 
> 4- Metallica S&M
> 
> 
> You can see my favorites. What do you recommend to me mentioning above?



Do you think the Celine in Paris is better than her bluray of her Las Vegas show? I have the Vegas show and its incredible, i havent seen the Paris one.


----------



## PooperScooper

He may forgotten to mention that he attended each of the concerts he listed...


larry


----------



## jack joyce

well, as rnrgagne said,music is personal so it's better not to talk this way. I saw Celine Dion Las Vegas but I did not really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18742792
> 
> 
> He may forgotten to mention that he attended each of the concerts he listed...



Probably drinks Dos Equis, too.


----------



## rnrgagne

I'm a sucker for females vocals but for some reason Celine's music never grabbed me despite her having an amazing set of pipes.

You list shows a range from Celine to Metallica so you've obviously got diverse tastes. You should check out Jeff Beck's "Live at Ronnie Scott's", Pat Metheney's "The Way Up Live" and Moe's "Live at the Filmore". They're among my favorites and I speculate genre-wise will be right in the middle of your range.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18741592
> 
> 
> Beats me, but surf the entire thread a bit, there's a lot of great concerts mentioned. This thread is weighted pretty heavy to your #4 genre so you'll get some ideas there for sure.



Ozzfest.










FYI:


I know this is old, but I likey a lot, even thou it's 4:3











Lot's of female breasts too.


----------



## vision-master

Is this a re-release?
















_

*Setlist*

1. I Robot

2. Can't Take It With You

3. Don't Answer Me

4. Breakdown/The Raven

5. Time

6. Psychobabble

7. I Wouldn't Want To Be Like You

8. Damned If I Do

9. More Lost Without You

10. Don't Let It Show

11. Prime Time

12. Sirius / Eye In The Sky

13. (The System Of) Dr. Tarr and Professor Fether

14. Games People Play ----Tracking_


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18743544
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of female breasts too.



Ahhh, eye music!


----------



## jack joyce

Thanks rnrgagne.

well,many friends told me the same that my taste of music is got diverse. I enjoy all of them.

Yanni live at the Acropolis is the best selling DVD concert in history,did you know that?


----------



## vision-master

I bet it's Michael Jackson and not Yanni.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18688170
> 
> 
> I like him also, but I agree with ya, $35 is a little steep!



I got it and it is overpriced EXCEPT he is phenomenal. I never expected him to be this great from his studio CD's. The guy is all his own, but you can hear so much CHet Atkins, Les Paul, Wes Montgomery, and Jimi Hendrix in his playing. Plays with a pick and finger style.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18687695
> 
> 
> I like Johnny A... a
> 
> 
> Normally I would be all over this, but how do they justify the $35 MSRP?
> 
> 
> Anyone seen this? Is it worth it?



I wasn't familiar with him before this post but like what I saw in the youtube trailer very much. Normally I would purchase this in a heartbeat but for $35 I'll pass. I wonder if they have any idea how many sales they are losing by the ridiculous pricing?


----------



## Shrike645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/18748850
> 
> 
> I wasn't familiar with him before this post but like what I saw in the youtube trailer very much. Normally I would purchase this in a heartbeat but for $35 I'll pass. I wonder if they have any idea how many sales they are losing by the ridiculous pricing?



I hadn't heard of him either but liked the trailer and mentioned to a friend. He liked it too and found it somewhere for $14. I haven't looked too hard yet but will do some more looking.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/18748850
> 
> 
> I wasn't familiar with him before this post but like what I saw in the youtube trailer very much. Normally I would purchase this in a heartbeat but for $35 I'll pass. I wonder if they have any idea how many sales they are losing by the ridiculous pricing?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shrike645* /forum/post/18749128
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard of him either but liked the trailer and mentioned to a friend. He liked it too and found it somewhere for $14. I haven't looked too hard yet but will do some more looking.



I'm afraid I'm going to have to find this a little cheaper and buy it......that damn trailer keeps calling me every time I check this thread


----------



## vision-master

I had no problem coughing up around $29 (including tax) for Metallica S & M the other day.


----------



## maxman

'The Outlaw Trail Concert' DVD. Great concert but unfortunately the DVD is certainly not reference quality, either audio or video.

http://www.outlawtrailconcert.com/


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/18749307
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going to have to find this a little cheaper and buy it......that damn trailer keeps calling me every time I check this thread



I just noticed it is a DVD/CD combo which accounts for some of the price I guess. And today I see it is down to $31.49 on Amazon. Still way more than I'm willing to spend on a fairly short music DVD but heading in the right direction.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/18754227
> 
> 
> I just noticed it is a DVD/CD combo which accounts for some of the price I guess. And today I see it is down to $31.49 on Amazon. Still way more than I'm willing to spend on a fairly short music DVD but heading in the right direction.



It's still relatively new, I bet it drops some more soon and I'll pick it up. You're right about that "combo" thing pushing the price up


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/18754227
> 
> 
> I just noticed it is a DVD/CD combo which accounts for some of the price I guess. And today I see it is down to $31.49 on Amazon. Still way more than I'm willing to spend on a fairly short music DVD but heading in the right direction.



I bought the DVD only new on eBay for $10 + $3 shipping. Check it out!


----------



## 4WR

I received my pre-order SE edition of Porcupine Tree's "Anesthesize" this week and it's typically outstading in audio, but the video this time is cleaned up with no gimmicky special effects. Killer performance by the band and some of the best editing I've seen in a concert film.

Highly recommended when it hits retail.


Take Care


----------



## 5o9

Saw Jammys volume 2, been mentioned here before. Helped me find some related tolerable dvds. Cortez and Love Shack are must haves. Wide screen, some of the vid quality was OK. On Gov't Mule, Greg Alman appears, and the guitar from Phish is WAY under-recorded. For me, the AQ was better in 5.1.


Also saw Flaming Lips best vids, terrible


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4WR* /forum/post/18769539
> 
> 
> I received my pre-order SE edition of Porcupine Tree's "Anesthesize" this week and it's typically outstading in audio, but the video this time is cleaned up with no gimmicky special effects. Killer performance by the band and some of the best editing I've seen in a concert film.
> 
> Highly recommended when it hits retail.
> 
> 
> Take Care



Any idea when it will hit retail?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Zac Brown Band - Pass the Jar. I didn't see very many or any posts on here for any country music but I wanted to throw this suggestion out here anyway. I actually wouldn't even really classify them as country, just good quality music and they put on a great show. HDNET just aired a hour long portion of the dvd the other day. I think they will probably show it again. I definitely suggest checking it out if you get the chance.


----------



## russtler

U2 360


Found the Bluray for 22$ so picked it up...at first, was put off by over-production issues (camera not holding on subject for more than a few seconds), but soon seduced by sheer enormity of peformance, not to mention the sound quality (DTS-MA), and I've never seen a more stunning visual of a concert recording...some Bono politics, and irony, as it must have cost a million to power the "stage", that has to stand 6 stories, perfect setting in LA, check it out, it's worth every penny, U2 fan or not.


----------



## 4WR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/18777518
> 
> 
> Any idea when it will hit retail?



Supposed to start shipping June 29th was the last I heard.


Take Care


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4WR* /forum/post/18778861
> 
> 
> Supposed to start shipping June 29th was the last I heard.
> 
> 
> Take Care



Thanks and you too. I will definitely be adding this one to my collection.


----------



## Steve Crowley

Can't wait for the Tree on Blu. Saw some clips on the tube and it looks very impressive.


----------



## vision-master

Brilliant! 16:9 - 5.1










*Setlist:*
_

1. The Party

2. Wordless Chorus

3. It Beats 4 U

4. Gideon

5. One Big Holiday

6. I Will Sing You Songs

7. Lowdown

8. The Way That He Sings

9. What A Wonderful Man

10. Off The Record

11. Golden

12. Lay Low

13. Dondante

14. Run Thru

15. Xmas Curtain

16. O Is The One That Is Real

17. Steam Engine

18. Anytime

19. Mahgeetah

20. The Attack_


----------



## vision-master

Being a hard-core fan, this one will be a playen........


One of the last concerts recorded with longtime members Billy Powell and Ean Evans!


Release date - June 21









*Track-listing:*
_

1. Main Menu Page Loop (Free Bird -Live At Freedom Hall)

2. Song Selection Menu Page Loop (Sweet Home Alabama - Live At Freedom Hall)

3. Intro (Band Interviews w/Call Me The Breeze - Live at Freedom Hall)

4. Travelin' Man (Live At Freedom Hall)

5. Workin' (Live At Freedom Hall)

6. What's Your Name (Live At Freedom Hall)

7. That Smell (Live At Freedom Hall)

8. Simple Man (Live At Freedom Hall)

9. Down South Jukin' (Live At Freedom Hall)

10. The Needle And The Spoon (Live At Freedom Hall)

11. The Ballad Of Curtis Loew (Live At Freedom Hall)

12. Gimme Back My Bullets (Live At Freedom Hall)

13. Tuesday's Gone (Live At Freedom Hall)

14. Red White And Blue (Live At Freedom Hall)

15. Gimme Three Steps (Live At Freedom Hall)

16. Call Me The Breeze (Live At Freedom Hall)

17. Sweet Home Alabama (Live At Freedom Hall)

18. Free Bird (Live At Freedom Hall)_


----------



## vision-master

Skynyrd is going on tonight, picked up a fresh copy this morning. The store had to open the box of new stuff to locate a copy for me.










Dang - the same concert as my 2007 bootleg shown on HDNet.


----------



## toobwacky











Woohoo!


A new double CD of live Zappa was released today!!!!


Let's hope a DVD is coming too.


----------



## vision-master

Ok, I'm taking a chance - just ordered this.


----------



## 5o9

^ How is that new Skynard release?


I revisited a 2003 show in Tennessee in anticipation. The PQ was above average, and the AQ just below average. Seemed like the levels were not right. Entertaining though, and the AQ improved a couple clicks short of ref.


They have quite a catalog to work with. A little to theatrical for me, one guy was dressed as an indian, another was skull motiffe, another at holy cross wear.


They had a small string orchestra, just short of jump the shark.


Jim Beam sponsered and plastered on everthing. Isn't Jim Beam the cheapest bourbon money can buy? And they bought Sknyard


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18815147
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm taking a chance - just ordered this.



Tracklist:


DVD-1

1. The Poodles - Kingdom of Heaven

2. Lana Lane - Someone To Believe

3. Kamelot - March of Mephisto

4. Edguy - Superheroes

5. Treat - Conspiracy

6. Crystal Eyes - The Wizards Apprentice

7. Diamond Head - Am I Evil

8. Helix - Rock You

9. Doro - You're my Family

10. Saxon - And The Band Played On

11. Morgana Lefay - Maleficium

12. Rob Rock - Rock The Earth

13. Sabaton - Primo Victoria

14. Candlemass - Black Dwarf

15. Therion - Ginnungagap

16. Behemoth - Demigon

17. Satanic Slaughter - Towards Damnations End

18. Venom - Black Metal

19. Motörhead - Bomber

20. Motörhead - Overkill


DVD-2

1. From Behind - Queen *****

2. Nasty Idols - Alive n' Kickin'

3. Freak Kitchen - Speak When Spoken To

4. The Lizards - The Opal Crest Of Zed

5. Blackfoot - Sunshine Again

6. Crucified Barbara - Bad Hangover

7. Alex Harvey Band - Midnight Moses

8. Hellfueled - Midnight Lady

9. Kim Mitchell - Fill Your Head With Rock

10. Savoy Brown - Savoy Brown Boogie

11. Molly Hatchet - Son of the South

12. Robin Trower - Day Of The Eagle

13. Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever

14. Vixen - Edge Of A Broken Heart

15. Sammy Hagar - I Can't Drive 55

16. Status Quo - Caroline

17. Magnum - Vigilante

18. The Sweet - Teenage Rampage

19. Alice Cooper - School's out


Bonus Videoclips:


Bonafide - Loud Band

Vivian - Rebound

Human Zoo - Taste Like Sugar

Tri State Corner - Ela Na This

Descendants Of Cain - BreakDown

J. Martin feat. Rick Springfield - Love Somebody

Zoo Army - Broken

Vitam Venturi - Condemnation

Fairytale - Neverland

Perfect Symmetry - Evacuate Soul


----------



## vision-master

Hope it's as good as the Bonnaroo DVD's.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/18815788
> 
> 
> ^ How is that new Skynard release?
> 
> 
> I revisited a 2003 show in Tennessee in anticipation. The PQ was above average, and the AQ just below average. Seemed like the levels were not right. Entertaining though, and the AQ improved a couple clicks short of ref.
> 
> 
> They have quite a catalog to work with. A little to theatrical for me, one guy was dressed as an indian, another was skull motiffe, another at holy cross wear.
> 
> 
> They had a small string orchestra, just short of jump the shark.
> 
> 
> Jim Beam sponsered and plastered on everthing. Isn't Jim Beam the cheapest bourbon money can buy? And they bought Sknyard



Great, if you've been dying for recent Skynard. 16:9 an 5.1.........


For me it's an old release, seeing how I got the bootleg two years ago. I gave the boot to my brother yesterday.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_steib* /forum/post/18701525
> 
> 
> I did a search and saw that Iron Maiden's _Flight 666_ was mentioned months and months ago. For new people, I'd like to recommend it again. Simply fantastic, the doc and the concert. It was directed by the guys who did _Metal: A Headbanger's Journey_ and _Global Metal_, both of which are realllllllly good documentaries.





Agreed - while audio quality may vary, pretty much any Maiden concert DVD/BD is a solid choice. Live After Death is a straight up 80s classic & the more recent Death on the Road is also very good. But Flight 666 on BD is easily the best IM home video release to date.


Just saw them on Father's Day in Concord, CA - amazing that these 50-ish Brits can still rock like they do after all these years. And yet again - they were filming the show.


----------



## vision-master

Iron Maiden fans may want to check out Ozzfest [bluray] too.


----------



## jack joyce

what are the best concerts of metallica?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jack joyce* /forum/post/18819137
> 
> 
> what are the best concerts of metallica?



s & m


----------



## toobwacky

For all us Dyno-rockers, Cactus has a new CD/DVD combo coming out.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18817367
> 
> 
> Iron Maiden fans may want to check out Ozzfest [bluray] too.



Does it document Sharon Osbourne's rather childish behavior directed toward Maiden on that tour? Do we get to see the Ozzy crew hurl eggs @ Maiden (supplied by Sharon - she eventually admitted it) or cut the power to the PA during their set, then turn it back on w/ a tape of a crowd chanting "Ozzy"?


Many in the music biz that have dealt with her claim Sharon Osbourne is not only a hard ass ***** behind the scenes (and always has been), but has become rather childish & almost "unstable" in her behavior ever since she became a reality TV celeb. Her anger @ Maiden apparently stemmed from the fact that the vast majority of Ozzfest 05 goers were IM fans - and would reportedly clear out once they were done, leaving Ozzy & Co with less than full venues.


Hey, at least Maiden focused thier aggression @ Sharon maturely. Instead of complaining in the press or starting a brawl, they went & made A Matter of Life & Death after Ozzfest '05 - best IM record since 7th Son (IMO) - and certainly far better than anyting Ozzy has issued since 1982.


----------



## vision-master

I kinda like her.










My question about Iron Maiden is, are they followers of Aleister Crowley?

_Because of this, he gained widespread notoriety during his lifetime, and was denounced in the popular press of the day as "the wickedest man in the world."_


----------



## David James

I picked up the new Bruce Live in Hyde Park DVD on Tuesday. I've watched most of it and have a couple of thoughts.


It does a great job of reproducing a Bruce concert ala 2009. Very frenzied, hectic, high energy and fun. It's also very raw, I mean leave in the bad notes, off key, out of breath, giggling the words raw (and more then 1 of the 4 letter variety).


The concert and presentation isn't nearly as polished as the NYC or Barcelona DVD's, but it has a great set list. The video is excellent but I'm a bit disappointed in the sound. Don't get me wrong, It's very good, but the bass is a bit weak and the I think the vocals dominate more then I would have liked.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18821189
> 
> For all us Dyno-rockers, Cactus has a new CD/DVD combo coming out.



LOL, the original Cactus played here all the time in their heyday. I bet I saw them at least 4 times. "One Way or Another" and "Restrictions" were great albums!!!


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18821971
> 
> 
> I kinda like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question about Iron Maiden is, are they followers of Aleister Crowley?
> 
> _Because of this, he gained widespread notoriety during his lifetime, and was denounced in the popular press of the day as "the wickedest man in the world."_



No. Just a bunch of English blokes who like to rock. Although Jimmy Page had interest in Crowley, even bought his old home @ one point.


----------



## vision-master

Why all the symbolism then?


----------



## LineWalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18824107
> 
> 
> Why all the symbolism then?



Most of what's on that disc is Egyptian in basis, just the "hieroglyphics" motif from the _Powerslave_ album and World Slavery Tour (and, in this instance, from the _Flight 666_ soundtrack set as well, albeit with much different images than the aforementioned).


The only one in the band who has anything to do with Aleister Crowley would probably be Bruce Dickinson. His solo album _Chemical Wedding_ and film project _Crowley_ were inspired by the man, but that's about it.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18817367
> 
> 
> Iron Maiden fans may want to check out Ozzfest [bluray] too.



I didn't know there was an Ozzfest DVD/BD from the year that Maiden played. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LineWalker* /forum/post/18824470
> 
> 
> Most of what's on that disc is Egyptian in basis, just the "hieroglyphics" motif from the _Powerslave_ album and World Slavery Tour (and, in this instance, from the _Flight 666_ soundtrack set as well, albeit with much different images than the aforementioned).
> 
> 
> The only one in the band who has anything to do with Aleister Crowley would probably be Bruce Dickinson. His solo album _Chemical Wedding_ and film project _Crowley_ were inspired by the man, but that's about it.



And while they were never into the occult outside of having it be subject matter for what has really only been a small number of songs in their 30 yr career, consider the fact that drummer Nicko McBrain is also a born-again Christian & has been since 1999.


Nicko has zero qualms playing Number of the Beast to this day & would certainly NOT stay w/ a band full of hell hounds.


Check out the film _Flight 666_. Within a couple of minutes you will see what a bunch of grounded, intelligent English blokes with families that go on the road with them that the Maiden guys really are. They spend their downtime golfing, fishing, playing tennis or soccer (football to them) - not sacrificing virgin goats - or in the case of Dickenson:


-Professional airline pilot who has on several occasions even flown into war zones to transport people/refugees/military personnel out.


-Olympic level fencer (had to turn down the British govt TWICE when they asked him to represent the UK in the Olympics - due to band commitments)


TV & radio host


Film producer, writer & part time actor


-And all around bad ass


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18824107
> 
> 
> Why all the symbolism then?





As LineWalker pointed out, some of that is taken from actual Egyptian hieroglyphics (based on the Egyptian theme of 1984's _Powerslave_ album).


But I don't think the ancients were using symbols for Gibson Flying V guitars, radioactive symbols, cell phones, games of Hangman - much less putting I love you hearts on depictions of sacrophagi.


----------



## vision-master

Not to side track this thread too much but, occult secret societies dig anything ancient Egyptian. If these guy's were members of let's say the Freemasons, they would keep it secret.







These secret societies are hidden yet show the World at the same time thru symbolism. Just look at our dollar bill with the hidden owl in the upper right hand corner for example.










Hidden, but in plain sight.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18826135
> 
> 
> Not to side track this thread too much but, occult secret societies dig anything ancient Egyptian. If these guy's were members of let's say the Freemasons, they would keep it secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These secret societies are hidden yet show the World at the same time thru symbolism. Just look at our dollar bill with the hidden owl in the upper right hand corner for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden, but in plain sight.



It's odd - I feel both a desire to talk about such things like secret societies - yet also get a slight feeling that your tinfoil hat is on far too tight at the same time.










But no, Maiden is not staffed w/ Satanists, Freemasons, Scientologists, etc.


----------



## vision-master

Like I said, hidden but in plain sight.










Maiden is filled with symbolism.


Only the aware 'get it'.


----------



## rdgrimes

 Robert Cray: Cookin' In Mobile 


This CD/DVD set will release at the end of July. Some of you may have noticed that a version of it is currently playing on HDNet. A good representation of seeing Robert live, but he seems a bit subdued. Maybe the cameras bother him.


----------



## jack joyce

I have not seen metallica's concerts. tell me three of metallica's best concerts.

thanks


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jack joyce* /forum/post/18844680
> 
> 
> I have not seen metallica's concerts. tell me three of metallica's best concerts.
> 
> thanks



I like the "Cunning Stunts (1998)" concert DVD.


My favorite Metallica DVD is "The Videos 1989-2004", but it is not really a concert DVD, just a collection of all their videos.


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18735008
> 
> 
> I received King and Taylor- Live at the Troubadour DVD/CD set yesterday and watched it with my GF last night. If you are any kind of a fan of either one, you will like this video. I did not pay much attention to the SQ, but will report back later. VQ was good. I usually love DTS, but I did not even notice if I played it in DTS or not.



Hey, thanks for the heads up. IMO, the AQ & PQ are very good. I agree most fans of either will enjoy this. A small venue, the original band, this just cannot be beat. Thanks again.


Play List;

1. Blossom (James Taylor)

2. So Far Away (Carole King)

3. Machine Gun Kelly (Danny Kortchmar)

4. Carolina in My Mind (James Taylor)

5. It's Too Late (Carole King - Toni Stern)

6. Smackwater Jack (Gerry Goffin - Carole King)

7. Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)

8. Will You Love Me Tomorrow? (Gerry Goffin - Carole King)

9. Country Road (James Taylor)

10. Fire and Rain (James Taylor)

11. Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)

12. I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)

13. You've Got a Friend (Carole King)

14. Up on the Roof (Gerry Goffin - Carole King)

15. You Can Close Your Eyes (James Taylor)


----------



## vision-master












Just watched 3 hours of the 4 hour concert last night. Didn't have a chance to check out the bonus clips. Audio is PCM/ DD Stereo, PCM mix sounds great. Filmed in letter box and 4:3 with video quality what one would expect from SD these days (I'm happy). Every song is high energy - all the bands are GREAT (if'n you like metal). 40 songs total on the (2) disks not including the bonus tracks, no irritating dialog between tracks. Filmed in 05 and 06. This title is a gem - get it while you can.


----------



## SoCal71RS

I picked up the Rush doc last week on Blu-ray. Very much enjoyed it. Some really great early footage and pictures. Learned a lot I didn't know. Great sound.

Can't say enough good about it. If you are a Rush fan its a definite must see.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS* /forum/post/18872136
> 
> 
> I picked up the Rush doc last week on Blu-ray. Very much enjoyed it. Some really great early footage and pictures. Learned a lot I didn't know. Great sound.
> 
> Can't say enough good about it. If you are a Rush fan its a definite must see.



Saw this recently via Palladia (MTV HD) - they ran it just before it's release, as they did when Iron Maiden's _Flight 666_ came out on DVD/BD. IIRC, the same filmmakers behind _Flight 666_ were responsible for _Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage._


While not a fanatic, I do enjoy me some classic Rush. But even a non-fan, such as my wife, can get enjoyment out of this doc. I know the missus did - and she was rather moved during the section where Neil Peart's personal tragedies were discussed. And agreed w/ the Taylor Hawkins quote that "chicks just don't dig Rush".


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS* /forum/post/18872136
> 
> 
> I picked up the Rush doc last week on Blu-ray. Very much enjoyed it. Some really great early footage and pictures. Learned a lot I didn't know. Great sound.
> 
> Can't say enough good about it. If you are a Rush fan its a definite must see.



At least they only have to split the pie three ways.


----------



## Dan Tincher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Crowley* /forum/post/18783051
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the Tree on Blu. Saw some clips on the tube and it looks very impressive.



Got this last week on blu. It is quite impressive! I have seen them live in cleveland, oh in 2007 or so. They are one of the best live bands I have ever heard and this blu ray is just awsome! The song selection is not my choices but it still is great. Must own blu ray concert.


----------



## vision-master

Tree on Blu?


There is no such title.


----------



## Artslinger

A couple of new concert DVDs I've picked up.


You may remember him from the Georgia Satellites. Nicely recorded old school rockn' roll filmed in a club some where outside the US. Widesceen video is pretty well done for what was probably a small budget. The 5.1 audio sounds good though it was recorded a little low so you may need to crank the volume a little, but when cranked sounds fine.











Live DVD by Dan Baird and The Homemade Sin. Dan has had chart success with "I Love You Period" aka "The Punctuation Song" and as The Georgia Satellites with "Keep Your hands To Yourself" and "Battleship Chains" all included here alongside "Like A Rolling Stone".


Tracklist:


1. Be Good To Yourself

2. It Comes To Me Naturally

3. I Dunno

4. Six Years Gone

5. Julie & Luckie

6. I Love You Period

7. Nights Of Mystery

8. L'il Bit

9. Open All Night

10. Dixie Beauxderaunt

11. Another Chance

12. All Over But The Cryin'

13. Dan Takes 5.

14. Sheila (inc. Pills)

15. Younger Face

16. Railroad Steel

17. Keep Your Hands To Yourself

18. Feels So Good (inc. Look What You Started)

19. Hush

20. Battleship Chains

21. Like A Rolling Stone


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


The Dropkick Murphys are a Irish-punk band out of Boston. Widscreen well shot video filmed before a large raucous crowd in Boston. The audio is good 5.1, though in the beginning some of the vocals where a little out of sync with the video, maybe some of the vocals were over dubbed, still not that big of a deal IMO. Either you like this type of music or you don't, I found the concert fun to watch and listen too.











Live On Lansdowne, Boston MA (CD + DVD)

Dropkick Murphys


1. Famous For Nothing

2. The State of Massachusetts

3. Johnny, I Hardly Knew Ya

4. Time To Go

5. Sunshine Highway

6. Flannigan's Ball

7. Bastards On Parade

8. God Willing

9. Caught In A Jar

10. Captain Kelly's Kitchen

11. Citizen C.I.A.

12. Fields Of Athenry

13. Your Spirit's Alive

14. The Warrior's Code

15. The Dirty Glass

16. Tessie

17. Forever 2009

18. Worker's Song

19. Kiss Me, I'm Sh*tfaced

20. I'm Shipping Up To Boston (featuring the Mighty Mighty Bosstones)


----------



## vision-master

Good start up band?




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Artslinger

Good start up band?


You mean like not pros... I'll take a good lose rockn' roll band anyday, ever been to a bar to see a band before? That guy playing the Tele in that amature video is Warner Hodges from the Jason & the Scorchers band, of course you may not have ever heard of Jason & the Scorchers.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18882733
> 
> 
> I'll take a good lose rockn' roll band anyday, ever been to a bar to see a band before?



I know what you mean. There's so much great talent out there.


I've seen guitar players in small clubs that rival the greatest of the greats, but just having talent doesn't guarantee commercial success, unfortunately.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18883413
> 
> 
> I've seen guitar players in small clubs that rival the greatest of the greats...



I've also seen many that would expose how overrated a lot of the so-called "great" ones are.


You know - the "great" ones who have a habit of patching their solos together on their live albums, and using all kinds of studio technology and overdubs to "polish" them (cough, cough - Page, cough, cough - Zappa).


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18882733
> 
> 
> Good start up band?
> 
> 
> You mean like not pros... I'll take a good lose rockn' roll band anyday, ever been to a bar to see a band before? That guy playing the Tele in that amature video is Warner Hodges from the Jason & the Scorchers band, of course you may not have ever heard of Jason & the Scorchers.




Jason & the Scorchers, two thumbs up!!!!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18882733
> 
> 
> Good start up band?
> 
> 
> You mean like not pros... I'll take a good lose rockn' roll band anyday, ever been to a bar to see a band before? That guy playing the Tele in that amature video is Warner Hodges from the Jason & the Scorchers band, of course you may not have ever heard of Jason & the Scorchers.



What's wrong with startup bands?


I remember seeing Spiro Gyra as a start up band like 30 years ago, they were great.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18883413
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. There's so much great talent out there.
> 
> 
> I've seen guitar players in small clubs that rival the greatest of the greats, but just having talent doesn't guarantee commercial success, unfortunately.



Get the new double DVD - Sweden Rock Festival. It will blow yer socks off.










The 1st DVD is mostly metal, but the 2cd one has lot's of good old rock & roll.




&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18884960
> 
> 
> Get the new double DVD - Sweden Rock Festival. It will blow yer socks off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st DVD is mostly metal, but the 2cd one has lot's of good old rock & roll.



I'll check it out... Thanks!


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18854537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched 3 hours of the 4 hour concert last night. Didn't have a chance to check out the bonus clips. Audio is PCM/ DD Stereo, PCM mix sounds great. Filmed in letter box and 4:3 with video quality what one would expect from SD these days (I'm happy). Every song is high energy - all the bands are GREAT (if'n you like metal). 40 songs total on the (2) disks not including the bonus tracks, no irritating dialog between tracks. Filmed in 05 and 06. This title is a gem - get it while you can.



I want to check this one out, but the thing that strikes me is the number of great bands that played that festival but aren't on the DVD - Black Label Society, Kansas, Anthrax, Megadeth, Styx, Nazareth, Dream Theater, Motley Crue & Dio.


----------



## gps

Just watched the blu-ray of Porcupine Tree's "Anesthetize" dvd/blu-ray combo with digibook.


First impression Incredible and will be my new reference disc! The audio in this one really shines with a DTS-HD that is clean and one of the best mixed live concerts I've ever heard. Gavin Harrison's drums are some of the best recorded drums I've ever heard. Every grace note he hits on the snare is easily heard. The dvd does not play hot, I noticed and I ran the volume around -8db but it was plenty loud and full (yammy 7.1 w/ 120 watts per ch. and Paradigm Studio Ref 100's). This dvd really sounds like an studio cd. The mix is that good and the preformance is unbeliveable with these virtuoso musican's who play as tight as anyone.


The video is much improved over their fist concert dvd with it's mtv herky jerky editing. This one settles down and is alot smoother. Great closeup angles and the editing really shows off each musican's miscal prowless. The hd camera's are razor sharp but my only complaint is that while they had excellent camera operators there was some critical focus issues in some of the shots. It's hard to keep someone tight, infocus on screen while they are moving around. A couple of the shots look as they might not HD cameras but upconverted since there was some grain to it and wasn't as sharp. I'll have to watch again to see if I can pinpoint it.


All in all this is a must have for any dvd concert fan. Procupine Tree is prog rock at it's best. Steven Wilson is a genius and has surrounded himself with some of the best musicans around. Drummer Gavin Harrison is worth the price of the dvd alone. Incredible playing.


Greg


----------



## vision-master

R tehy FM light music?


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18890845
> 
> 
> R tehy FM light music?






&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## vision-master

Kinda restrained on stage, no?


----------



## ROSSO Z

Watched Paul McCartney's Good Evening New York City. A good mix of Beetles and McCartney songs. Well done 3 disk set-2 CD's and a DVD. I saw him live at the Hard Rock venue in Las Vegas a few days after this was recorded. The live show was awesome and the most expensive weekend I have ever experienced.


Give it a try...


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18896736
> 
> 
> The live show was awesome and the most expensive weekend I have ever experienced.



I'd like to see an _itemized_ expense statement.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/18896736
> 
> 
> Watched Paul McCartney's Good Evening New York City. A good mix of Beetles and McCartney songs. Well done 3 disk set-2 CD's and a DVD. I saw him live at the Hard Rock venue in Las Vegas a few days after this was recorded. The live show was awesome and the most expensive weekend I have ever experienced.
> 
> 
> Give it a try...



Was taht the PBS show on about a week ago. I thought, hey, that's Ringo - I only watched a couple of songs, I was impressed.


----------



## taxman48

Rosso Z: I was at the concert at Citi Field last year and enjoyed it. However I was disappointed that when the cd/dvd came out, it was not offered in BD..A major mistake. Just seen Ringo at Westbury theater last week.. tried to get tickets for the Radio City Hall show and that was sold out.. Paul showed up to sing "Birthday" with Ringo..


----------



## yankeeman

After going thru a few un-satisfactory QUEEN dvd's, I have finally found the great one i have been looking for. Others have had bad pictures, poor song selection, or i didnt think it was the best performances. But here is the best:

*QUEEN ROCK MONTREAL & LIVE AID on Blu Ray*


Wow, Queen at its absolute best. Freddie Mercury at his top. A great long concert with all their best songs, then the incredible 6-song set that they did for the Live Aid concert.


Finally they did a good job on a dvd too, considering its done from the mid 1980's, its clear and has good sound, this is one to crank up the sound and sit back and watch the very visual Freddie Mercury and enjoy.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/18904387
> 
> 
> After going thru a few un-satisfactory QUEEN dvd's, I have finally found the great one i have been looking for. Others have had bad pictures, poor song selection, or i didnt think it was the best performances. But here is the best:
> 
> *QUEEN ROCK MONTREAL & LIVE AID on Blu Ray*
> 
> 
> Wow, Queen at its absolute best. Freddie Mercury at his top. A great long concert with all their best songs, then the incredible 6-song set that they did for the Live Aid concert.
> 
> 
> Finally they did a good job on a dvd too, considering its done from the mid 1980's, its clear and has good sound, this is one to crank up the sound and sit back and watch the very visual Freddie Mercury and enjoy.





Yes - that is a good one. And the Live Aid set was pretty awesome.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/18899105
> 
> 
> Paul showed up to sing "Birthday" with Ringo..



And they said The Beatles would never re-unite.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18905563
> 
> 
> And they said The Beatles would never re-unite.



Hey, ring up Dhani Harrison & either Sean or Julian Lennon - and it's on!!



Sort of.


----------



## Rammitinski

At that rate, you might as well just have Zak Starkey and James McCartney there instead of the other two.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18883842
> 
> 
> I've also seen many that would expose how overrated a lot of the so-called "great" ones are.
> 
> 
> You know - the "great" ones who have a habit of patching their solos together on their live albums, and using all kinds of studio technology and overdubs to "polish" them (cough, cough - Page, cough, cough - Zappa).



I'll play along.


I've always though Clapton was *WAY* over rated.


Sure, he's a technically proficient player and would make a good session musician where note perfect playing was desired. But he shows no flair or originality since his days with Cream.


There's no way he "owned" the guitar the way a true great such as SRV does.


----------



## Artslinger

"Clapton was WAY over rated"... LOL whatever. Do you Play guitar?


The Yardbirds

John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers

Cream

Blind Faith

Delaney & Bonnie and Friends

Derek and the Dominos


The Crossroads Festivals


I'm pretty sure the late great SRV who was on tour with Clapton when he died, would have ever called Clapton "over rated".


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/18904518
> 
> 
> Yes - that is a good one. And the Live Aid set was pretty awesome.



too bad live aid is in sd and not excatly top notch in the aq department, cause imo it's the best performance captured on camera by any band. it gives me shivers to see how Mercury has the stadium in the palm of his hand.


Montreal on blu ray is superb, the pq is mostly great and the aq is OUTSTANDING


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18913603
> 
> 
> The Yardbirds
> 
> John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers
> 
> Cream
> 
> Blind Faith
> 
> Delaney & Bonnie and Friends
> 
> Derek and the Dominos



He's still a good guitarist all right, but his days as an influential and creative artist basically ended with Derek and the Dominoes, _40 years ago._


I can't speak for toob's reasoning, but I think a lot of the "overrated" attitude about him that some people have is probably a backlash to the ridiculous claims by many of him being "God himself" back in the old days.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18915738
> 
> 
> ...I think a lot of the "overrated" attitude about him that some people have is probably a backlash to the ridiculous claims by many of him being "God himself" back in the old days.



'xactly!








In my book, Clapton is *not* the "guitar-god" that many claim he is.


Doesn't anyone else want to name a player they think is overrated? Don't be shy, it's fun!


----------



## toobwacky

OMG... I love a good cover, but this could really turn out to be a train wreck.











> Quote:
> *Santana's Brand New Album Guitar Heaven: The Greatest Guitar Classics of All Time* - arrives September 21st
> 
> 7/15/2010
> 
> 
> Carlos Santana and Clive Davis, Chief Creative Officer of Sony Music Entertainment, collaborated on the brand new concept album, GUITAR HEAVEN: THE GREATEST GUITAR CLASSICS OF ALL TIME, arriving in stores September 21st on Arista Records. The album was co-produced by Carlos Santana and Clive Davis with tracks produced by Matt Serletic and Howard Benson.
> 
> 
> GUITAR HEAVEN: THE GREATEST GUITAR CLASSICS OF ALL TIME:
> 
> 
> Whole Lotta Love featuring Chris Cornell (Led Zeppelin)
> 
> Sunshine Of Your Love featuring Rob Thomas (Cream)
> 
> Can't You Hear Me Knockin' featuring Scott Weiland (The Rolling Stones)
> 
> Dance the Night Away featuring Pat Monahan (Van Halen)
> 
> While My Guitar Gently Weeps featuring india.arie and Yo-Yo Ma (The Beatles)
> 
> Bang A Gong featuring Gavin Rossdale (T. Rex)
> 
> Smoke On the Water featuring Jacoby Shaddix (Deep Purple)
> 
> Photograph featuring Chris Daughtry (Def Leppard)
> 
> Back In Black featuring Nas (AC/DC)
> 
> Little Wing featuring Joe Cocker (Jimi Hendrix)
> 
> Riders On the Storm featuring Chester Bennington and Ray Manzarek (The Doors)
> 
> I Ain't Superstitious featuring Jonny Lang (Howlin' Wolf, Jeff Beck Group)
> 
> Fortunate Son featuring Scott Stapp (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
> 
> http://www.santana.com/News/Default....ils&NewsID=914


----------



## Artslinger

^^^


GUITAR HEAVEN: THE GREATEST GUITAR CLASSICS OF ALL TIME...


This looks to be very interesting.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18917773
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> GUITAR HEAVEN: THE GREATEST GUITAR CLASSICS OF ALL TIME...
> 
> 
> This looks to be very interesting.



I have to admit that I'm intrigued by this too because I'm wondering how Santana's unique style is going to mesh with the styles of the songs he's covering.


It's the collision of these styles that could make for fresh, innovative covers of these songs or, like I said, a train wreck.


----------



## toobwacky












Alright, I’m late to the Chickenfoot - Get Your Buzz On party.


I bought their album when it came out, but it just didn’t grab me.


Just on a whim I picked up the DVD and it’s a blast! It’s great to see these guys put on such a cohesive, power packed show. And this isn’t just a showcase of the usual Hagar shtick of babes and tequila (not that there‘s anything wrong with those.) As presented on this DVD, Chickenfoot is a *band* that highlights all its members… and they each deserve it. Satriani’s pyrotechnics are totally fantastic and I really dig the bits of Hendrix here and there.


I love this band’s *big chunky riffs* which are so reminiscent of Montrose at its best. And it’s obvious this band is having a blast playing their a$$es off. It's fitting they closed the show with a revved up version of "My Generation."


Recommended for any classic rock fan.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18920413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm late to the Chickenfoot - Get Your Buzz On party.
> 
> 
> I bought their album when it came out, but it just didn't grab me.
> 
> 
> Just on a whim I picked up the DVD and it's a blast! It's great to see these guys put on such a cohesive, power packed show. And this isn't just a showcase of the usual Hagar shtick of babes and tequila (not that theres anything wrong with those.) As presented on this DVD, Chickenfoot is a *band* that highlights all its members and they each deserve it. Satriani's pyrotechnics are totally fantastic and I really dig the bits of Hendrix here and there.
> 
> 
> I love this band's *big chunky riffs* which are so reminiscent of Montrose at its best. And it's obvious this band is having a blast playing their a$$es off. It's fitting they closed the show with a revved up version of "My Generation."
> 
> 
> Recommended for any classic rock fan.



Sounds great, I've been wanting to get this one. I was lucky enough to see Sammy with Montrose way back in the 70's, great stuff!!!


----------



## vision-master

Sounds epic.

















_Video

Video codec: MPEG-4 AVC

Video resolution: 1080i

Aspect ratio: 1.78:1


Audio


English: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

English: Dolby Digital 5.1

English: LPCM 2.0
_










_Tracklisting


1. Introduction by Claude Nobs

2. Karnevil 9-1st. Impression Part. 2

3. Tiger In The Spotlight

4. Hoewdown

5. Touch And Go

6. From The Beginning

7. Knife Edge

8. Bitches Crystal

9. Creole Dance

10. Honky Tonk Train Blues

11. Take A Pebble

12. Lucky Man

13. Tarkus/Pictures At An Exhibition

14. Medley:

-- Fanfare For The Common Man

-- Rondo

-- Carmina Burana

-- Carl Palmer's Drum Solo

-- Toccata in D Minor
_


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18924353
> 
> 
> Sounds epic.


*ELP* was one of the best concerts I attended back in the day!


I hope they did a *real* rendition of From the Beginning that does the song justice and not some cheesy acoustic version because Emerson isn't up to the spectacular moog parts that made this song so great in the first place.


Anyone seen this yet? Comments?


----------



## kevin j

I've seen the ELP Bluray.........it's worth getting imho.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18916309
> 
> 
> 'xactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my book, Clapton is *not* the "guitar-god" that many claim he is.
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else want to name a player they think is overrated? Don't be shy, it's fun!



This is totally a "beauty is in the ear of the beholder" thing, I don't think there's very many guitarists out there worthy of the "overrated" moniker.


To me what differentiates a "great" guitarist from the pack is that within a note or two, you immediately know who's playing.


B.B. King, as an example, can't play like he used to, but every note he hits has his personality in it and that's something that transcends any amount of rifts or solos. There's a million guitarists out there that can play his stuff note for note, but it won't sound like _him_.


----------



## vision-master

Clapton is way past his peak. There are 100's of guitar player's better than him.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18926749
> 
> 
> Clapton is way past his peak. There are 100's of guitar player's better than him.



And that statement could have been made in 1975.













> Quote:
> To me what differentiates a "great" guitarist from the pack is that within a note or two, you immediately know who's playing.



Good point which I agree with. Santana has a sound which is immediately recognizable as singularly his. Interestingly, he is regularly bashed over on the Asylum as being overrated, an opinion which I don't agree with at all.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18926545
> 
> 
> This is totally a "beauty is in the ear of the beholder" thing...



Exactly. Saying someone is "over rated" is another way of trying to make one's opinion sound more important then it really is.


Personally, I prefer Clapton's playing with Cream. Does that mean he got worse? No, it just means I prefer it more back then.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18926749
> 
> 
> Clapton is way past his peak. There are 100's of guitar player's better than him.



Well truth be told, I don't care if there's a million "better" guitar players than Clapton. The fact of the matter is that there's very few that I like to listen to more. In the end that's what really counts.


My personal "favorite" is Knopfler but I know he won't stand up to your age discrimination LOL!










On another note, I've got quite a few of the Live at Montreux discs and they seem to be a safe bet in terms of audio quality.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> My personal "favorite" is Knopfler but but I know he won't stand up to your age discrimination LOL!



I'm 57


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18927291
> 
> 
> I'm 57



Well you don't write like it!


----------



## GilWave

I bought Dire Straights "Alchemy" on BluRay after hearing CHuck Ainlay rave about the 5.1 re-mix he did.


Popped it into my 60GB PS3 only to have it lock up and freeze. Now the drive won't work, even though the PS3 will with downloaded content from the hard drive.


I've never had a drive just fail on me, it's a little disconcerting. Just ordered a Pioneer BDP-31FD only to find out it doesn't support SACD or DVD-A. What's up with that, Pioneer? And I read that the 31FD is a rebranded Sharp player? Huh?


I can't take much more disappointment! ;-) Any one here heard the 5.1 Alchemy remix? Comments?


As for Chickenfoot (the last BD to play before the PSS3 froze), I love the band and saw the tour and still think that it would have been cool for the band to cover one each from their members previous bands. 13 songs is simply too few for a concert and/or a DVD/BlueRay disc.


-g


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18927299
> 
> 
> Well you don't write like it!



Nope, I'm always looking for new material. I've had my belly full of Clapton. Watch when he puts out Crossroads 2010, everyone here will be raving how great it is.










Got this on vinyl, old curmudgeons........


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18927269
> 
> 
> Well truth be told, I don't care if there's a million "better" guitar players than Clapton. The fact of the matter is that there's very few that I like to listen to more. In the end that's what really counts.
> 
> 
> My personal "favorite" is Knopfler but I know he won't stand up to your age discrimination LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I've got quite a few of the Live at Montreux discs and they seem to be a safe bet in terms of audio quality.



I agree with you on everything above.


Do you have the dvd MUSIC FOR MONSERAT? An older disc, but worth owning for the music on it. Clapton backs up Knopfler on Money For Nothing with Sting singing also, its a great performance by all. McCartney, Elton John, Phil Collins, Carl Perkins, and others are also on this concert, and at the end they all perform two incredible numbers together. Its not the best picture and sound compared to the newer stuff, but as i said, its worth having for the great performances on it, which also include a reggae band and a symphony orchestra.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18926749
> 
> 
> Clapton is way past his peak. There are 100's of guitar player's better than him.



There are guitarists - both known or lurking in obscurity - who are technically "better" than about any known axe slinger, dead or alive, you can think of.


It all comes down to preference.


Hell...EVH, Vai, Satriani - all 3 have more dexterity (and in the latter 2, accuracy) than Hendrix ever did. Has not diminished one iota Jimi's importance or inherent talents.


The thing about every player mentioned/quoted in this post? Just about every guitar player/musician - and plenty of non-musicians - can spot any of these artists within hearing a few notes of their playing.


I'm far from the world's biggest EC fan, but I respect what he has done, how he's influenced many players I do prefer & that he does have a signature sound (a SICK blues tone, in particular).


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/18927891
> 
> 
> I agree with you on everything above.
> 
> 
> Do you have the dvd MUSIC FOR MONSERAT? An older disc, but worth owning for the music on it. Clapton backs up Knopfler on Money For Nothing with Sting singing also, its a great performance by all. McCartney, Elton John, Phil Collins, Carl Perkins, and others are also on this concert, and at the end they all perform two incredible numbers together. Its not the best picture and sound compared to the newer stuff, but as i said, its worth having for the great performances on it, which also include a reggae band and a symphony orchestra.



No I don't have that one but I'll put it on my "to buy" list since it sounds like it's right up my alley.


I wouldn't mind some feedback on Alchemy also. I'm pretty sure I'll buy it, but I have the CD and would be disappointed if the BD was mixed the same way - I found the CD to be very inconsistent from track to track. Great tunes though.


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18927299
> 
> 
> Well you don't write like it!



Well Im 62 and saw cream in their finest hours standing right in front of him at Psychedylic Supermarket club in boston on their first national tour and I found him a bore.Give me Jeff beck anyday.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/18928810
> 
> 
> Well Im 62 and saw cream in their finest hours standing right in front of him at Psychedylic Supermarket club in boston on their first national tour and I found him a bore.Give me Jeff beck anyday.



It's great to hear others share my opinion of EC!!!


I've been completely flamed on other forums for daring to post my somewhat uncomplimentary opinions of him.


So glad sanity prevails on AVS. I love you guys...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/18928810
> 
> 
> Well Im 62 and saw cream in their finest hours standing right in front of him at Psychedylic Supermarket club in boston on their first national tour and I found him a bore.Give me Jeff beck anyday.



Every time the music old relics come out of the woodwork, so do the old AVS posters.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18928864
> 
> 
> It's great to hear others share my opinion of EC!!!
> 
> 
> I've been completely flamed on other forums for daring to post my somewhat uncomplimentary opinions of him.
> 
> 
> So glad sanity prevails on AVS. I love you guys...



Flame retardant gear is always a must when chatting online & espousing opinions.


But to each their own, right?


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18928931
> 
> 
> Every time the music old relics come out of the woodwork, so do the old AVS posters.



Eh, sonny? Hold on, I needs to turn up my internets...


----------



## vision-master

Wus only 15 mile away stayen at the brothers - maybe next year.


Hope it's released on DVD as I don't have DirectTV.











> Quote:
> For the first time in its 19 year history, the Moondance Jam rock festival will be broadcast on television. America’s premier television provider, DIRECTV, will air this year’s festival exclusively on The 101 Network. The production company Blaze TV will be filming during the festival on July 15 – 17, and will then produce 10 one-hour shows featuring artists Sammy Hagar, REO Speedwagon, Buckcherry, Jonny Lang, Hoobastank, Collective Soul, Black Stone Cherry and Pat Travers. Additional artists may also be added from the three-day, 15 band main stage roster. The programs will air as part of the DIRECTV Concert Series and begin airing on The 101 Network late this summer.
> 
> 
> “Blaze will have a crew of over 50 creative and technical personnel to record the programs at Moondance Jam using a total of 12 cameras and are employing as much local labor as they can including some camera crew from Minneapolis. The programs will be recorded in High Definition and the audio will be recorded in Surround sound. It is a million dollar production. In addition to the cameras and sound, Blaze will be bringing in $100,000 worth of additional lighting to boost the production value of the shows,” said Blaze TV founder, producer and director, Conor McAnally. Moondance Jam owners, Bill and Kathy Bieloh, are ecstatic to be able to have their festival filmed and produced by a production company whose philosophy is to shoot from the fan’s perspective.


 http://hardrockhideout.com/2010/07/0...e-101-network/


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18928864
> 
> 
> It's great to hear others share my opinion of EC!!!
> 
> 
> I've been completely flamed on other forums for daring to post my somewhat uncomplimentary opinions of him.
> 
> 
> So glad sanity prevails on AVS. I love you guys...



Sanity? When you're in the minority it's not considered sanity lol!

















Having someone agree with you doesn't mean you're right, in fact there is no real right or wrong when it comes to taste, it's a personal thing.


But feel free to reach waaayyy around and give yourself a big pat on the back for finding some friends who share your opinion!










I'm off to the old folks home to find someone who shares mine!


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18928931
> 
> 
> Every time the music old relics come out of the woodwork, so do the old AVS posters.



We were there in the beginning my friend when concerts cost 3 bucks at the door or if you were lucky you just walked in during last hour.Got to see velvet underground,Jeff Beck group,cream,Frank zappa and the mothers Of Invention-- The list goes on and on.Every weekend they came and you could walk right up to the stage and chat with the artists during their break.We were all kids and no one knew musical history was being made.


----------



## unavol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18927291
> 
> 
> I'm 57



Young at heart, huh?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18928036
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind some feedback on Alchemy also.



I haven't seen/heard it, but there is an Alchemy thread over in the multichannel music section.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/18929423
> 
> 
> We were there in the beginning my friend when concerts cost 3 bucks at the door or if you were lucky you just walked in during last hour.Got to see velvet underground,Jeff Beck group,cream,Frank zappa and the mothers Of Invention-- The list goes on and on.Every weekend they came and you could walk right up to the stage and chat with the artists during their break.We were all kids and no one knew musical history was being made.



I guess I need to be included in the "old AVS posters" group. First "big name" band I saw was The Byrds back in 1964, at age 15. Still in the 60's, I also took in The Turtles, The Loving Spoonful, The Beach Boys, The Who, Steppenwolf (sucked both times), The Jimmy Hendrix Experience, Jethro Tull, Ten Years After and Led Zepellin.


Ironically, it wasn't until the early 90's that I saw Eric Clapton live, and yes I AM and have always been a big fan! As others have noted, it's a personal preference thing...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/18929423
> 
> 
> We were there in the beginning my friend when concerts cost 3 bucks at the door or if you were lucky you just walked in during last hour.Got to see velvet underground,Jeff Beck group,cream,Frank zappa and the mothers Of Invention-- The list goes on and on.Every weekend they came and you could walk right up to the stage and chat with the artists during their break.We were all kids and no one knew musical history was being made.



Jim Morrison - Jesus returned.


----------



## PooperScooper

Some of you guys are ancient! Glad I'm "only" 55.







Speaking of EC, I think he's better songwriter than guitarist. He's no slouch on the guitar but as the saying went years ago when talking about various guitarists, "he's no Jeff Beck". Beck is not a great songwriter, however.


larry


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18931569
> 
> 
> Some of you guys are ancient! Glad I'm "only" 55.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of EC, I think he's better songwriter than guitarist. He's no slouch on the guitar but as the saying went years ago when talking about various guitarists, "he's no Jeff Beck". Beck is not a great songwriter, however.
> 
> 
> larry



Yeah, nothing but a bunch of bald eagles here, no?


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18915738
> 
> 
> He's still a good guitarist all right, but his days as an influential and creative artist basically ended with Derek and the Dominoes, _40 years ago._
> 
> 
> I can't speak for toob's reasoning, but I think a lot of the "overrated" attitude about him that some people have is probably a backlash to the ridiculous claims by many of him being "God himself" back in the old days.



I couldn't disagree with you guys more. You have to see Clapton to truly appreciate the tones he gets out of his guitar, and the incredibly relaxed style he has with his audience. Its easy to misjudge Eric, because he NEVER shows off his skills unless he's forced to. It takes an egomaniac like Roger Waters to force Clapton to show off, and on this whole album of Rogers, Clapton does:







Not only is Clapton a Guitar God, he made the transition to solo artist and made some incredible slow acoustic songs that are still getting airplay today. "Tears in Heaven" come to mind as well as this beauty:

_It's late in the evening; she's wondering what clothes to wear.

She puts on her make-up and brushes her long blonde hair.

And then she asks me, "Do I look all right?"

And I say, "Yes, you look wonderful tonight."



We go to a party and everyone turns to see

This beautiful lady that's walking around with me.

And then she asks me, "Do you feel all right?"

And I say, "Yes, I feel wonderful tonight."



I feel wonderful because I see

The love light in your eyes.

And the wonder of it all

Is that you just don't realize how much I love you.



It's time to go home now and I've got an aching head,

So I give her the car keys and she helps me to bed.

And then I tell her, as I turn out the light,

I say, "My darling, you were wonderful tonight.

Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight."_


----------



## JBaumgart

Have to agree with you here, John, songwriting (as always) is huge. What other "guitarists" have had as much commercial success over such an extended period as Clapton has had? I bet that many others with "faster fingers" would love to do half as well and last half as long...I've always appreciated how tastefully he can contribute to the overall sound of a recording/performance, even when he's not the "lead"...he seems to pull it all together so well which is the mark of a true artist.


My favorite Clapton DVD that I own is "One More Car, One More Rider". I have a number of others, but this is the one that gets the most play on my system...


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18936021
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree with you guys more. You have to see Clapton to truly appreciate the tones he gets out of his guitar, and the incredibly relaxed style he has with his audience. Its easy to misjudge Eric, because he NEVER shows off his skills unless he's forced to. It takes an egomaniac like Roger Waters to force Clapton to show off, and on this whole album of Rogers, Clapton does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is Clapton a Guitar God, he made the transition to solo artist and made some incredible slow acoustic songs that are still getting airplay today. "Tears in Heaven" come to mind as well as this beauty:
> 
> _It's late in the evening; she's wondering what clothes to wear.
> 
> She puts on her make-up and brushes her long blonde hair.
> 
> And then she asks me, "Do I look all right?"
> 
> And I say, "Yes, you look wonderful tonight."
> 
> 
> 
> We go to a party and everyone turns to see
> 
> This beautiful lady that's walking around with me.
> 
> And then she asks me, "Do you feel all right?"
> 
> And I say, "Yes, I feel wonderful tonight."
> 
> 
> 
> I feel wonderful because I see
> 
> The love light in your eyes.
> 
> And the wonder of it all
> 
> Is that you just don't realize how much I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to go home now and I've got an aching head,
> 
> So I give her the car keys and she helps me to bed.
> 
> And then I tell her, as I turn out the light,
> 
> I say, "My darling, you were wonderful tonight.
> 
> Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight."_



I've heard and read some amazingly critically comments about that song. Critics pan it as schmaltzy schlocky claptrap.


Simply another reason I don't give a flying fig about what critics (or anyone else for that matter) think. Tears in heaven brings a tear to my eye every time I hear it and Wonderful tonight is, IMO, simply beautiful.


----------



## toobwacky







OMG. _Honestly_ that was some of the worst caterwauling I've ever heard, which just reinforces how subjective all of this is. But, *Viva le difference!*


I'm surprised, _disappointed even,_ that a Roger Waters angle wasn't worked into the discussion of Chickenfoot.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/18936070
> 
> 
> Have to agree with you here, John, songwriting (as always) is huge. What other "guitarists" have had as much commercial success over such an extended period as Clapton has had? I bet that many others with "faster fingers" would love to do half as well and last half as long...I've always appreciated how tastefully he can contribute to the overall sound of a recording/performance, even when he's not the "lead"...he seems to pull it all together so well which is the mark of a true artist.
> 
> 
> My favorite Clapton DVD that I own is "One More Car, One More Rider". I have a number of others, but this is the one that gets the most play on my system...



I agree I really like "One More Car, One More Rider". It helps he has a great back up band, and Clapton really does some nice work on this DVD.


If I have time I think I'll watch some of it tonight.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/18936021
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree with you guys more. You have to see Clapton to truly appreciate the tones he gets out of his guitar, and the incredibly relaxed style he has with his audience. Its easy to misjudge Eric, because he NEVER shows off his skills unless he's forced to. It takes an egomaniac like Roger Waters to force Clapton to show off, and on this whole album of Rogers, Clapton does:



'Pros & Cons...'; my all-time favorite album, and Clapton's playing on it is one of the reasons. Also check out the DVD 'Sessions for Robert J.'. Turn it up; it's a reference DVD for sure.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18936465
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. _Honestly_ that was some of the worst caterwauling I've ever heard, which just reinforces how subjective all of this is. But, *Viva le difference!*



Subjective indeed; that's the right word. The extremes on this album, both vocal and playing, are the reason I like it so much. It's a concept album, and I love listening to it from beginning to end ... at very high volume. It probably won't grab you on first listen - it didn't me (only one song pulled me in initially). Powerful stuff. I love 'Radio KAOS' as well.


----------



## vision-master

Maybe if we started talking about 'old blue eyes' those korean war vets would chime in.


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxman* /forum/post/18936739
> 
> 
> I love 'Radio KAOS' as well.



*raises hand*

About dang time this thread turned back around toward Roger!


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/18930420
> 
> 
> I guess I need to be included in the "old AVS posters" group. First "big name" band I saw was The Byrds back in 1964, at age 15. Still in the 60's, I also took in The Turtles, The Loving Spoonful, The Beach Boys, The Who, Steppenwolf (sucked both times), The Jimmy Hendrix Experience, Jethro Tull, Ten Years After and Led Zepellin.
> 
> 
> Ironically, it wasn't until the early 90's that I saw Eric Clapton live, and yes I AM and have always been a big fan! As others have noted, it's a personal preference thing...



I saw the Beatles in 1966 at Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto for $5.00 - now that was something! Saw Hendrix in 1968, but can't remember the cost. My favourite music video right now is the the Killers at Albert Hall.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/18928810
> 
> 
> Well Im 62 and saw cream in their finest hours standing right in front of him at Psychedylic Supermarket club in boston on their first national tour and I found him a bore.Give me Jeff beck anyday.



I am 63 sat in his (EC) hotel room (after a Cream concert in St. Louis) and listened to him jam with my friend acoustically and didn't find it a bore at all. Also, he had all Motown records with his little portable record player. I think Jeff Beck is superb, but he can't sing for sh#t nor does he write many songs. HiHo whatever.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18928931
> 
> 
> Every time the music old relics come out of the woodwork, so do the old AVS posters.



"Every time the music"? Ah, getting senile are we?


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18936921
> 
> 
> Maybe if we started talking about 'old blue eyes' those korean war vets would chime in.


*Ha, the singers of today wish they had one tenth the talent of ole blue eyes.*


----------



## vision-master

That generation had singers who were popular for many decades and when America was free. How times have changed - for the worse.










Just look at how metal and hip-hop singers behave today - only a reflection of current society. Will we make it to 2060..........


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/18937305
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> About dang time this thread turned back around toward Roger!



Please don't make me kick myself for contributing to the opening of that can of worms in any way.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Bessinger* /forum/post/18937559
> 
> 
> I am 63 sat in his (EC) hotel room (after a Cream concert in St. Louis) and listened to him jam with my friend acoustically and didn't find it a bore at all.



Name dropper.










Yeah, I guess if he were right in front of me jamming in a small room, I'd be pretty enthralled, too.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18938627
> 
> 
> That generation had singers who were popular for many decades and when America was free. How times have changed - for the worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at how metal and hip-hop singers behave today - only a reflection of current society. Will we make it to 2060..........



Totally agree, although to be honest the media feeds that fire and everything is so instant.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Bessinger* /forum/post/18939113
> 
> 
> Totally agree, although to be honest the media feeds that fire and everything is so instant.



I only _wish_ Hip-Hop and Reality programming were instant (and fleeting).


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18939100
> 
> 
> Name dropper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess if he were right in front of me jamming in a small room, I'd be pretty enthralled, too.



It was very cool and he was very cordial. This was before he got heavily into the drug and boos.


----------



## maxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Bessinger* /forum/post/18939541
> 
> 
> ...This was before he got heavily into the drug and boos.



What was he, 12?


----------



## vision-master

booze is drugs.


----------



## markrubin

sticky


this thread may be made a sticky which means it is always up top


----------



## rnrgagne

Good idea. It would be nice to get some more traffic with a bit more diversity in tastes.


----------



## Artslinger

Following Chickenfoot comes another new "Super group"...

*Black Country Communion*


Black Country Communion, the supergroup comprised of blues superstar Joe Bonamassa, former Deep Purple bassist and vocalist Glenn Hughes, ex-Dream Theater keyboardist Derek Sherinian and drummer Jason Bonham, have announced the tracklisting and release dates for their debut album, Black Country.


North American release through J&R Adventures on Tuesday 21 September.


The tracklisting

1. Black Country

2. One Last Soul

3. The Great Divide

4. Down Again

5. Beggarman

6. Song Of Yesterday

7. No Time

8. Medusa

9. The Revolution In Me

10. Stand (At The Burning Tree)

11. Sista Jane

12. Too Late For The Sun



I would bet there will be a concert DVD release, here is some raw video of the new band...





&fs=1&hd=1" width="858" height="508">PG9iamVjdCB3aWR0aD0iNjQwIiBoZWlnaHQ9IjM4NSI+PHBhcmFtIG5hbWU9Im1vdmllIiB2YWx1ZT0iaHR0cDovL3d3dy55b3V0dWJlLmNvbS92L0tWZk1hNjFaam1nJmFtcDtobD1lbl9VUyZhbXA7ZnM9MSI+PC9wYXJhbT48cGFyYW0gbmFtZT0iYWxsb3dGdWxsU2NyZWVuIiB2YWx1ZT0idHJ1ZSI+PC9wYXJhbT48cGFyYW0gbmFtZT0iYWxsb3dzY3JpcHRhY2Nlc3MiIHZhbHVlPSJhbHdheXMiPjwvcGFyYW0+PGVtYmVkIHNyYz0iaHR0cDovL3d3dy55b3V0dWJlLmNvbS92L0tWZk1hNjFaam1nJmFtcDtobD1lbl9VUyZhbXA7ZnM9MSIgdHlwZT0iYXBwbGljYXRpb24veC1zaG9ja3dhdmUtZmxhc2giIGFsbG93c2NyaXB0YWNjZXNzPSJhbHdheXMiIGFsbG93ZnVsbHNjcmVlbj0idHJ1ZSIgd2lkdGg9IjY0MCIgaGVpZ2h0PSIzODUiPjwvZW1iZWQ+PC9vYmplY3Q+&fs=1&hd=1" /> 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">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18942372
> 
> 
> booze is drugs.



One of my favorite comics, which I cut out and saved from a newspaper years and years ago, before alcohol was generally regarded that way (maybe mid-70's, when the NORML thing was really kicking into high gear), had a hippie-looking guy sitting at a bar and saying to the bartender, "I'll have another glass of your LEGAL LIQUID DRUGS".


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18942372
> 
> 
> booze is drugs.



Yes, tell that to the cop the next time he stops you and you have had a glass of wine. "Yes, officer, I have been doing drugs." I double dog dare you.


----------



## vision-master

Wine!










Girly drink. lol


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/18939081
> 
> 
> Please don't make me kick myself for contributing to the opening of that can of worms in any way.










I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## vision-master




----------



## toobwacky

Am I sick for finding this so funny?









*Pooping Birds force Kings of Leon from St. Louis stage:*

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Musi...igeons/?hpt=T2 


Wish I had a youtube link!


----------



## Artslinger

ELECTRIC LIGHT ORCHESTRA LIVE-THE EARLY YEARS DVD DUE ON 9 AUGUST


On 9 August 2010, Eagle Rock Entertainment release Live - The Early Years from the Electric Light orchestra [Cat No: EREDV780]. This is the first time any of this material has been released on DVD and only the Fusion show was ever released on VHS. Live - The Early Years features many of their early classics including: Showdown, Evil Woman, Ma-Ma-Ma Belle, Can't Get It Out Of My Head, 10538 Overture, Roll Over Beethoven, Do Ya, Strange Magic and more.


2010 marks the 40th Anniversary of the Electric Light Orchestra. ELO was formed in 1970 by Jeff Lynne and Roy Wood from the ashes of The Move. Roy Wood soon left to form Wizzard and Jeff Lynne led ELO on to become one of the biggest selling acts of the seventies and eighties with global album sales in excess of 50 million. This DVD brings together three live concerts from the earlier part of the band's career. The first is a four track excerpt from a show at Brunel University in 1973, the second a longer eight track set filmed for the German TV series Rockpalast in 1974 and finally the Fusion concert from the New Victoria Theatre in London in 1976, filmed during the Face The Music tour. The line-ups for these shows were: Jeff Lynne (vocals, guitar), Bev Bevan (drums), Richard Tandy (keyboards), Mik Kaminski (violin), Hugh McDowell (cello), Mike De Albuquerque (bass 73/74), Kelly Groucutt (bass 76), Mike Edwards (cello 73/74), Melvyn Gale (cello 76).


Brunel University 1973

1) King Of The Universe 2) Ma-Ma-Ma Belle 3) In The Hall Of The Mountain King 4) Great Balls Of Fire


Germany 1974 - Rockpalast

1) Daybreaker 2) Showdown 3) Day Tripper 4) Orange Blossom Special 5) Ma-Ma-Ma Belle 6) In The Hall Of The Mountain King 7) Great Balls Of Fire 8) Roll Over Beethoven


London 1976 - Fusion

1) Poker 2) Nightrider 3) Showdown 4) Eldorado Overture 5) Can't Get It Out Of My Head 6) Poor Boy (The Greenwood) 7) Illusions In G Major 8) Strange Magic 9) 10538 Overture 10) Do Ya 11) Evil Woman 12) Ma-Ma-Ma Belle 13) Roll Over Beethoven


Clocking in at nearly two hours of great entertainment and featuring an interview from the Rockpalast' TV series as a bonus feature, Live - The Early Years is a great package. The DVD makes the perfect companion piece to Eagle's Gold selling Out Of The Blue: Live at Wembley DVD (EREDV058 & Special Edition EREDV556).


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


JANE'S ADDICTION LIVE VOODOO' DVD DUE


Eagle Rock Entertainment are proud to announce the simultaneous release on 30 August 2010 of the Live Voodoo DVD and Blu-ray from Jane's Addiction [Cat No EREDV802 and ERBRD5060 respectively]. These are the first ever Jane's Addiction live visual releases and Live Voodoo includes classic tracks such as Been Caught Stealing, Jane Says, Ocean Size, Stop!, Mountain Song, Three Days and many more.


Filmed live on Halloween night 2009 at Voodoo Experience in New Orleans, Live Voodoo sees the reunion of the classic Jane\\'s Addiction line-up of Perry Farrell (vocals), Stephen Perkins (drums), Eric Avery (bass) and Dave Navarro (guitar). This spectacular show captures the band on top form with Perry Farrell at his most mesmerizing and the rest of the band clearly enjoying the occasion. The tracklisting is predominantly drawn from their first two albums, which both featured this line-up, and the band are joined on stage by twin girl dancers, whilst the show climaxes with a joyous all singing and dancing stage invasion.


TRACKLISTING


1) Up The Beach 2) Mountain Song 3) Ain't No Right 4) Three Days 5) Whores 6) Then She Did 7) Been Caught Stealing 8) Ocean Size 9) Ted, Just Admit It 10) Summertime Rolls 11) Stop! 12) Jane Says 13) Chip Away


Bolstered by the Bonus Features which include two extra tracks recorded in LA in 2008; 1% and Ocean Size plus an NME featurette and a Photo Gallery, Live Voodoo captures one of the greatest ever live bands at the height of their powers


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


NILS LOFGREN CRY TOUGH LIVE DVD


On 26 July 2010, Eagle Rock Entertainment release the Cry Tough 2 Disc DVD set from Nils Lofgren [Cat. No. EREDV800]. Fully approved and endorsed by Nils Lofgren, this release features three performances and includes all his best loved tracks including: Cry Tough, Keith Don't Go, Moon Tears, No Mercy, Shine Silently, Going Back, I Came To Dance and many more. Offering over four hours of live performance, this is a must for any fan - the 1991 show has never before been released on any format.


Nils Lofgren has had great success as a solo artist whilst also establishing himself as a guitarist for both Neil Young in Crazy Horse and Bruce Springsteen in the E Street Band. These three live performances from Germany were all filmed for the famous Rockpalast TV series and see Lofgren at differing points in his career. In 1976 he had released his debut solo album to considerable critical acclaim and was beginning to lay the foundations of his reputation. By 1979 he was well established as a solo artist and influential guitar player. For the third show in 1991, Lofgren had already done a substantial stint in the E Street Band and had just begun to return as a solo performer with his album Silver Lining.


TRACKLISTING

Disc One - 1991

1) Sticks And Stone 2) Keith Don't Go 3) Rock n' Roll Crook 4) Cry Tough 5) Trouble's Back 6) Delivery Night 7) Bein' Angry 8) Moon Tears 9) Girl In Motion 10) Valentine 11) The Sun Hasn't Set 12) Across The Tracks 13) Silver Lining 14) Walkin' Nerve 15) Gun And Run 16) No Mercy 17) Back It Up 18) Shine Silently 19) See What Our Love Can Do 20) I Came To Dance


Disc Two - 1976 / 1979

1976: 1) Cry Tough 2) It's Not A Crime 3) Keith Don't Go 4) Going Back 5) Share A Little 6) Jailbait 7) Like Rain 8) Rock n' Roll Crook 9) Back It Up

1979: 1) Keith Don't Go 2) A Fool Like Me 3) Beggar's Day 4) No Mercy 5) It's Not A Crime 6) Like Rain 7) Heart Of Fire 8) Cry Tough 9) Going Back 10) You're So Easy 11) I Came To Dance 12) (Incidentally) It's Over 13) Back It Up 14) Moon Tears 15) Soft Fun


All three shows captured on Cry Tough are stunning and catch the excitement and showmanship of one of America's finest guitar players live in concert.


----------



## PooperScooper

^^^ I've had the Jane's Addiction disc on pre-order for a while but didn't know about the ELO. Saw them a couple times back in the early 70's. I'll be on the lookout for the disc.


larry


----------



## Artslinger

*Cactus - Live, Loud & Proud*


Released on August 24, 2010


DVD featuresCactus performance footage recorded in various cities throughout the band's 2006 / 07 tour. This incarnation of the band sees original members Carmine Appice, Tim Bogert and Jim McCarty reunited and joined by former Savoy Brown frontman Jimmy Kunes on vocals. The group had just released a new album, Cactus V. The DVD also contains bonus interviews with the band, an music video for "The Groover", and testimonials from Vinnie Moore (UFO), Shawn Drover (Megadeth), Ty Tabor (Kings X), Uli Jon Roth (Scorpions), Chad Smith (Red Hot Chilli Peppers), and more.


Track Listing

Let Me Swim

Long Tall Sally

One Way Or Another

Cactus Music

Brother Bill

Muscle and Soul

Oleo / Bass solo

Evil / Drum solo

The Groover

Part of the Game

Rock and Roll Children

Big Mama Boogie

Parchman Farm



Bonus Materials

Bonus Interviews with the Band

Music Video for 'The Groover'

Featurette: ' Testimonials About Cactus' with Vinnie Moore (UFO), Shawn Drover (Megadeth), Ty Tabor (Kings X), Uli Jon Roth (Scorpions), Chad Smith (Red Hot Chilli Peppers), and more.





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## toobwacky

Too bad Rusty Day isn't still around. Cactus just isn't the same without him. The current singer isn't bad, but he's not in the same league as the rest of the band.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rusty_Day


----------



## rdgrimes

I found this lurking on DirecTV On-Demand from the Concert.tv channel:


Stevie Ray Vaughan Live at Rockapalast, Loreley Germany 1984

85 min, this is an outdoor concert video production for TV. Video and audio are rough but the band is fresh and having fun.


Free for On-Demand users. The original DVD appears to be OOP and rare. It's in 2 parts on-demand, about 42 min each and titled "set 1" and "set 2".


----------



## himey

Watched Rush - Beyond The Lighted Stage (Blu-ray) and it's great. If You like music get this Documentary.


----------



## gerhard911

Thanks for the heads up - queued up and downloading now !











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/18962570
> 
> 
> I found this lurking on DirecTV On-Demand from the Concert.tv channel:
> 
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughan Live at Rockapalast, Loreley Germany 1984
> 
> 85 min, this is an outdoor concert video production for TV. Video and audio are rough but the band is fresh and having fun.
> 
> 
> Free for On-Demand users. The original DVD appears to be OOP and rare. It's in 2 parts on-demand, about 42 min each and titled "set 1" and "set 2".


----------



## rnrgagne

Took the Dire Straits Alchemy Blu Ray for a spin last night. For a dire Straits/Knoplfer fan I'd say it's a must have. The video quality is 480i at best, but the DTS HD MA track is a real step up from the CD set they released of the concert. For sound quality it's probably an 8/10 which is amazing considering the age of this concert. The music is superb, which I already knew by virtue of having the CD's, but to see it live adds that extra "somethin somethin". I thought the CD's had a bit too much "ambiance" and they corrected that on this mix.


I think the beauty of this concert is they didn't just play the radio version of each song, they really got creative and Knopfler led the pack obviously. The only negative thing I can come up with is the 70's disco outfits they were wearing and you could tell Knopfler wasn't too keen on the disco image either lol!


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/18959732
> 
> 
> ^^^ I've had the Jane's Addiction disc on pre-order for a while but didn't know about the ELO. Saw them a couple times back in the early 70's. I'll be on the lookout for the disc.
> 
> 
> larry



Nice to see a BD release w/ the "original" Jane's lineup....headed to Amazon now....


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18965755
> 
> 
> Took the Dire Straits Alchemy Blu Ray for a spin last night. For a dire Straits/Knoplfer fan I'd say it's a must have. The video quality is 480i at best, but the DTS HD MA track is a real step up from the CD set they released of the concert. For sound quality it's probably an 8/10 which is amazing considering the age of this concert. The music is superb, which I already knew by virtue of having the CD's, but to see it live adds that extra "somethin somethin". I thought the CD's had a bit too much "ambiance" and they corrected that on this mix.
> 
> 
> I think the beauty of this concert is they didn't just play the radio version of each song, they really got creative and Knopfler led the pack obviously. The only negative thing I can come up with is the 70's disco outfits they were wearing and you could tell Knopfler wasn't too keen on the disco image either lol!



I had pretty much the same reaction. I really enjoyed the show and the audio, but kept wishing it had the HD video too. Still well worth the money.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/18838093
> 
> Robert Cray: Cookin' In Mobile
> 
> 
> This CD/DVD set will release at the end of July. Some of you may have noticed that a version of it is currently playing on HDNet. A good representation of seeing Robert live, but he seems a bit subdued. Maybe the cameras bother him.



Got my copy of this release. It's a CD/DVD set in a CD digipack. You can't beat the price for a 2-disc set . The CD and DVD have the same song list, the DVD includes a 5-min featurette with interviews, an extra song from the concert and a music video.


PQ is excellent on the DVD, SQ is too. Considering this is the only Cray convert on DVD to date, I'd consider it a must-have for fans.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/18967090
> 
> 
> Nice to see a BD release w/ the "original" Jane's lineup....headed to Amazon now....



In a way I'm a little surprised Perry is still around. Don't know if he's still "using" or not.


larry


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/18962950
> 
> 
> Watched Rush - Beyond The Lighted Stage (Blu-ray) and it's great. If You like music get this Documentary.



So, what is it? Music (live concert) or documentary? If it's both, can you turn OFF the Documentary.


----------



## Jim Shaffer

It's a documentary. Not much music in it, in terms of full songs, but I think the extras have some old rare clips.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/18927891
> 
> 
> I agree with you on everything above.
> 
> 
> Do you have the dvd MUSIC FOR MONSERAT? An older disc, but worth owning for the music on it. Clapton backs up Knopfler on Money For Nothing with Sting singing also, its a great performance by all. McCartney, Elton John, Phil Collins, Carl Perkins, and others are also on this concert, and at the end they all perform two incredible numbers together. Its not the best picture and sound compared to the newer stuff, but as i said, its worth having for the great performances on it, which also include a reggae band and a symphony orchestra.



Thanks for the recommendation. Played that last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. It certainly shows the strength of the Brits, and I didn't realize how much I'm biased toward them. Basically, Sting, Elton John, Kopfler, Clapton & McCartney (Beatles) are probably tops on my most played artists list. To see them on one stage & playing together was a treat.


Truth be told though, I had never heard of Montserrat.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18981361
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. Played that last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. It certainly shows the strength of the Brits, and I didn't realize how much I'm biased toward them. Basically, Sting, Elton John, Kopfler, Clapton & McCartney (Beatles) are probably tops on my most played artists list. To see them on one stage & playing together was a treat.
> 
> 
> Truth be told though, I had never heard of Montserrat.



Glad you enjoyed it. I recommend this to all my friends, everyone i know loves it.


I found it WAY BACK in the early days of music dvd's. I was looking for an Elton John dvd of which there were none, but a sort on Amazon for Elton John came up with the Monserrat dvd. I bought it, and have been enjoying it for many many years. I bought the original version of it, the one pictured in my post is a second release with a different cover. Same concert though.


----------



## vision-master

Elton John = Liberace.......


Not my cup of tea.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18985292
> 
> 
> Elton John = Liberace.......
> 
> 
> Not my cup of tea.



Are you kidding or an old bigot? It's almost 2011.


----------



## vision-master

Got one of his DVD's, it's disgusting.


You want it, PM me and I'll send it out to ya - free of charge.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18985436
> 
> 
> Got one of his DVD's, it's disgusting.
> 
> 
> You want it, PM me and I'll send it out to ya - free of charge.



No Thanks


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18985292
> 
> 
> Elton John = Liberace.......
> 
> 
> Not my cup of tea.



We knew that already. You like guys with tight pants & long hair.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/18985452
> 
> 
> No Thanks



lol


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/18985530
> 
> 
> We knew that already. You like guys with tight pants & long hair.



wearing cool t-shirts.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18985292
> 
> 
> Elton John = Liberace.......
> 
> 
> Not my cup of tea.



I really like the albums he made up through about 73. Lots of great songs, tunes, some rockers and ballads. After that I didn't enjoy his stuff so much.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/18986064
> 
> 
> I really like the albums he made up through about 73. Lots of great songs, tunes, some rockers and ballads. After that I didn't enjoy his stuff so much.



Same here. I've always thought he would have been regarded as a musical genius and legend if he had quite after GBYBR.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18985436
> 
> 
> Got one of his DVD's, it's disgusting.



Said Ted Haggard.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/18986064
> 
> 
> I really like the albums he made up through about 73. Lots of great songs, tunes, some rockers and ballads. After that I didn't enjoy his stuff so much.



Yes, Tumbleweed Connection, probably one of his least popular albums, was his best IMO. Great old southwestern, old west feel to all the songs. The backing band on that album was "pre" his main line up that followed, and was the band Hookfoot, great group. Madman Across the Water, the next album, was also fantastic. People who don't know "Tumbleweed" are really missing out on some great rock from that era!


John


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/18986121
> 
> 
> Said Ted Haggard.



Not so fast my friend. I have inside info this is really Fred Phelps taking time out of his hate filled day to inform us all of the error of our ways.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/18986064
> 
> 
> I really like the albums he made up through about 73. Lots of great songs, tunes, some rockers and ballads. After that I didn't enjoy his stuff so much.



If you haven't already, you might want to check out Elton 60 which is his 60th birthday concert at MSG. I rented it after seeing it mentioned on this list and ended up buying the BD. Lots and lots of older songs from his first few albums that he hadn't played for years or decades. Like a lot of people here I liked some of his early work up until GBYBR and hadn't even considered buying any of his video releases but Elton 60 is a real keeper for me.


----------



## bobby94928

Elton 60 is a fantastic set.....


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/18986706
> 
> 
> Elton 60 is a fantastic set.....



It really is. He does a lot of his old songs with a little different arrangement to them than originally, its nice to see when performers update their songs. He put on quite a show for an "old man".


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/18986706
> 
> 
> Elton 60 is a fantastic set.....



He's gotta be up there with Michael Jackson, no?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18986760
> 
> 
> He's gotta be up there with Michael Jackson, no?



I get it (the "he might as well still be alive and aging" thing).


But no, he wouldn't be quite that old yet.


----------



## himey

Off the EJ topic...Watched an old Laser Disc conversion...The Gadd Gang - Live on Digital. Not sure if it has been re released on dvd or not. Not too shabby...


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/18987991
> 
> 
> Off the EJ topic...Watched an old Laser Disc conversion...The Gadd Gang - Live on Digital. Not sure if it has been re released on dvd or not. Not too shabby...



It appears to available on DVD but is very pricey new, not as bad used....

http://www.amazon.com/Gadd-Gang-Live...0674142&sr=1-1


----------



## vision-master

Email sent to Eaglevision.









_I wish to return the DVD Ted Nugent - Sweden Rocks. The title has been opened, so I'm unable to return it to the retailer (Best Buy). I have kept my receipt. Item purchased yesterday.


Reason for return - package say's 16:9 screen format. This concert was shot in 4:3. Online web links said 16:9 format, not true._


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/18996637
> 
> 
> Email sent to Eaglevision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I wish to return the DVD Ted Nugent - Sweden Rocks. The title has been opened, so I'm unable to return it to the retailer (Best Buy). I have kept my receipt. Item purchased yesterday.
> 
> 
> Reason for return - package say's 16:9 screen format. This concert was shot in 4:3. Online web links said 16:9 format, not true._



The BD for 'Ted Nugent: Motor City Mayhem - 6,000th Concert' has excellent PQ and AQ. I'd imagine the DVD would be top notch also.


larry


----------



## vision-master

I picked the wrong one. I mean, I clearly looked at the package bc I wasn't sure of the video format. It say's format 16:9 - liars......










I'm gonna try return it to BB, but I'm sure they won't accept it back. Also, still waiting for a responce from EV.










FYI: Best buy loaded my opened copy and a brand new one just to make sure I wasn't dissen them, they refuned my purchase and I picked up this one instead. They didn't have it on bluray. darn!


----------



## cmyk/rgb

Here is a really excellent picture and sound as well as a very good performance.


Jamiroquai: Live at Montreux 2003 [Blu-ray]


Highly reccomend


----------



## vision-master

I liked his performance from Woodstock 99.


----------



## vision-master

Just got this in the mail today.


----------



## vision-master

If Jamiroquai was liquor, it would be placed on the top shelf.


----------



## vision-master

Ok, time to raise the living dead - thread.........











Same players different day...... lol









_Rhino Entertainment has set a November 9, 2010 release date for the Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival 2010 concert DVD. The two-disc set will be available on both DVD and Blu-Ray, and features over four hours of performances, artist interviews, and behind-the-scenes footage. The third Crossroads Guitar Festival, an eleven-hour marathon jam, was held on June 26, 2010 at Chicago's Crossroads Park to benefit The Crossroads Centre, the addiction-treatment facility founded by Clapton on the Caribbean island of Antigua in the early-1990s._

http://blues.about.com/b/2010/08/09/...dvd-coming.htm


----------



## dskater411

dont have time to check 214 pages but 2 of my favs would be

1- eric clapton - live in hyde park

2- ben harper - live at the hollywood bowl


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19049864
> 
> 
> Ok, time to raise the living dead - thread.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same players different day...... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rhino Entertainment has set a November 9, 2010 release date for the Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival 2010 concert DVD. The two-disc set will be available on both DVD and Blu-Ray, and features over four hours of performances, artist interviews, and behind-the-scenes footage. The third Crossroads Guitar Festival, an eleven-hour marathon jam, was held on June 26, 2010 at Chicago's Crossroads Park to benefit The Crossroads Centre, the addiction-treatment facility founded by Clapton on the Caribbean island of Antigua in the early-1990s._
> 
> http://blues.about.com/b/2010/08/09/...dvd-coming.htm



I know.


I may skip this since I have the first two allready, same performers heck I bet half them play the same songs, the only incentive would be the first time BR release.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19075556
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> I may skip this since I have the first two allready, same performers heck I bet half them play the same songs, the only incentive would be the first time BR release.



If they keep Billy Murray's riff on Greg Allman, it is worth the price of the disc.


----------



## vision-master

I'm sure I'll get Crossroads 2010 as soon as it comes out on Bluray.


----------



## bobby94928

I just picked up the BD of The Shadows-The Final Tour. If you like old rock and roll and guitar instrumentals, think The Ventures, this one is for you. The DTS 5.1 lossless soundtrack is truly amazing. No special effects here, no pyroworks, no dancing queens, just old rockers doing their thing in Wales, and they really wail!

http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Final-...2512989&sr=1-2


----------



## vision-master

*This title will be released on November 9, 2010.
*










Kind of steep... $31.49
http://www.amazon.com/Eric-Clapton-C...2663583&sr=8-4


----------



## yankeeman

Just watched a great bluray, Sweet & Sticky Tour - a Madonna concert in Beunos Aires from around 2008 or 2009 i think.


Really great. She does modern rock versions of a lot of her older songs, and does her newer ones too in a really good style. If you like rock, you gotta here what she does to Borderline, wow, what a great rocking number that becomes.


She does an emotional Dont Cry For Me Argentina, and does the first audience participation song that doesnt suck - Like A Virgin with the audience singing half of it, and this audience is good!!


Tremendous visuals, not only with Madonna dancing all over the place, but behind her is a bunch of monstrous screens with super-bright graphics on them throughout the concert.


I think that this concert is a little return to the original Madonna. In this concert, she doesnt try to be totally over the top and as sexy and outrageous as she can be. She plays guitar and looks like she is having a great time, and its a lot of fun. To me its much better than her concerts of the last 10-15 years.


Great bass on this too, i have my sub-woofer sitting next to vertical blinds on sliding glass doors, and those verticals were moving all over the place.


If you think Madonna doesnt rock, or if you think her songs since The Immaculate Conception havent been that good, you need to watch this concert.


By the way, talking about the Immaculate Conception dvd which i have, has there ever been a better quality one of that released? I have the original one, and the PQ leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## rdgrimes

 *Madeleine Peyroux: Somethin' Grand (2009)* 












A very interesting artist, and great concert. Madeleine has some maturing to do but should be watched. She's often compared to Leonard Cohen and Billie Holiday and you can easily hear both in her voice. Moody, laid back performances that are strangely compelling with hints of swing and gypsy.

A Rounder release, 4+ PQ and AQ. DTS 5.1. A great band backing her up, loads of talent.


----------



## rdgrimes

 *Rounder Records 40th Anniversary Concert* 











Available on CD, this DVD for some reason had it's USA release canceled. Widely available in Europe and from importers in the USA. (all-region)

This has highs and lows and is actually a compilation of several concerts. Worth tracking down if you like any of the artists included.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19093858
> 
> *This title will be released on November 9, 2010.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of steep... $31.49
> http://www.amazon.com/Eric-Clapton-C...2663583&sr=8-4



Well, it _is_ 4 hours of music.....


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/19094215
> 
> 
> Well, it _is_ 4 hours of music.....



I'm sure the price will drop.......


----------



## Artslinger

11 October 2010.


Eagle Rock Entertainment will release the DVD and Blu-ray edition of the legendary concert film *Ladies & Gentlemen The Rolling Stones* . The film has been fully restored and remastered from the original film print and multitrack audio masters and now finally receives its first authorised release on DVD and Blu-ray. Filmed in Texas in 1972 over four nights of the Exile On Main Street US tour.











English DTS-HD MA 5.1

English DD 5.1

LPCM Stereo.


TRACKLISTING


1) Brown Sugar 2) ***** 3) Gimme Shelter 4) Dead Flowers 5) Happy 6) Tumbling Dice 7) Love In Vain 8) Sweet Virginia 9) You Can’t Always Get What You Want 10) All Down the Line 11) Midnight Rambler 12) Bye Bye Johnny 13) Rip This Joint 14) Jumpin’ Jack Flash 15) Street Fighting Man


The line-up for this show comprised Mick Jagger (vocals), Keith Richards (guitars), Charlie Watts (drums), Bill Wyman (bass), Mick Taylor (guitars) with Bobby Keys (saxophones), Jim Price (horns) and Nicky Hopkins (piano).


http://www.yourwaytomusic.com/the-ro...nd-hd-blu-ray/


----------



## vision-master

Finally I can throw out my gwad awful bootleg.....


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Ill have to check out that Madonna Blu-Ray, Thanks Yankee!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19095328
> 
> 
> 11 October 2010.
> 
> 
> Eagle Rock Entertainment will release the DVD and Blu-ray edition of the legendary concert film *Ladies & Gentlemen The Rolling Stones* . The film has been fully restored and remastered from the original film print and multitrack audio masters and now finally receives its first authorised release on DVD and Blu-ray. Filmed in Texas in 1972 over four nights of the Exile On Main Street US tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English DTS-HD MA 5.1
> 
> English DD 5.1
> 
> LPCM Stereo.
> 
> 
> TRACKLISTING
> 
> 
> 1) Brown Sugar 2) ***** 3) Gimme Shelter 4) Dead Flowers 5) Happy 6) Tumbling Dice 7) Love In Vain 8) Sweet Virginia 9) You Can't Always Get What You Want 10) All Down the Line 11) Midnight Rambler 12) Bye Bye Johnny 13) Rip This Joint 14) Jumpin' Jack Flash 15) Street Fighting Man
> 
> 
> The line-up for this show comprised Mick Jagger (vocals), Keith Richards (guitars), Charlie Watts (drums), Bill Wyman (bass), Mick Taylor (guitars) with Bobby Keys (saxophones), Jim Price (horns) and Nicky Hopkins (piano).
> 
> 
> http://www.yourwaytomusic.com/the-ro...nd-hd-blu-ray/



Mick Taylor and Bill Wyman, my favorite Stones form.










Great news! Thanks a lot!


----------



## gerhard911

At least a portion of this was broadcast on PBS. It might have been a fund raiser which could explain no (or delayed) public release of the DVD here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19093981
> 
> *Rounder Records 40th Anniversary Concert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available on CD, this DVD for some reason had it's USA release canceled. Widely available in Europe and from importers in the USA. (all-region)
> 
> This has highs and lows and is actually a compilation of several concerts. Worth tracking down if you like any of the artists included.


----------



## StuJac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/19109256
> 
> 
> Mick Taylor and Bill Wyman, my favorite Stones form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! Thanks a lot!



Thanks for that. Just pre-ordered at Buy.com for 12.99.


----------



## vision-master

Another great title with Bill Wyman is The Rolling Stones - Live at the Max.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StuJac* /forum/post/19109611
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Just pre-ordered at Buy.com for 12.99.



Thx, a lot cheaper than Amazon - pre-ordered Ladies & Gentlemen The Rolling Stones (Bluray). Total cost to door $14.89


----------



## Beta Tester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/19093901
> 
> 
> Just watched a great bluray, Sweet & Sticky Tour - a Madonna concert in Beunos Aires from around 2008 or 2009 i think.



I love how she recomposed "La Isla Bonita Medley" for the Argentine audience. IMO better than the original.


I wonder how many cameras were used? Feels like about 50, even though we don't see any of them. It seems like each take lasts only 1 or 2 seconds. Usually I hate this, but it suits this concert perfectly.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

You can now pre-order the deluxe set in the Metallica Store. All 'Big 4' DVD orders placed in the MetStore will ALSO include one limited edition, exclusive RED Big 4 guitar pick featuring one of four different print colors (white, black, silver or gold). This red guitar pick is not available in stores!


It will start shipping on October 15, 2010. To our friends outside of North America, this special box set will be available at your favorite local stores and online retailers as well, should you choose to avoid international shipping charges.


Here's the scoop: The DVD hits the streets on October 15 in Northern Europe, October 18 in most of the rest of the world, October 19 in North America and the full shows from all four bands will be included in the two disc set along with behind the scenes and interview footage. In addition to the two DVD set and the corresponding Blu-ray, there will be a limited edition "super deluxe" box set including the DVD set, five CD's with ALL the music, a 24 page booklet, a poster, photos of each band, and a Big 4 guitar pick.



Unfortunately the box set will not be available with Blu-Ray Discs...You have to wait for them to come out on October 19th.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beta Tester* /forum/post/19111441
> 
> 
> I love how she recomposed "La Isla Bonita Medley" for the Argentine audience. IMO better than the original.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many cameras were used? Feels like about 50, even though we don't see any of them. It seems like each take lasts only 1 or 2 seconds. Usually I hate this, but it suits this concert perfectly.



Yes, she had great rappor with that audience.


I too hate the insane cut-cut-cut way of showing a concert (or an action movie), but as you say, it didnt seem oppressive in this concert.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/19111978
> 
> 
> You can now pre-order the deluxe set in the Metallica Store. All 'Big 4' DVD orders placed in the MetStore will ALSO include one limited edition, exclusive RED Big 4 guitar pick featuring one of four different print colors (white, black, silver or gold). This red guitar pick is not available in stores!
> 
> 
> It will start shipping on October 15, 2010. To our friends outside of North America, this special box set will be available at your favorite local stores and online retailers as well, should you choose to avoid international shipping charges.
> 
> 
> Here's the scoop: The DVD hits the streets on October 15 in Northern Europe, October 18 in most of the rest of the world, October 19 in North America and the full shows from all four bands will be included in the two disc set along with behind the scenes and interview footage. In addition to the two DVD set and the corresponding Blu-ray, there will be a limited edition "super deluxe" box set including the DVD set, five CD's with ALL the music, a 24 page booklet, a poster, photos of each band, and a Big 4 guitar pick.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the box set will not be available with Blu-Ray Discs...You have to wait for them to come out on October 19th.



Hum, interesting.....


> Quote:
> The Big 4 Live From Sofia, Bulgaria[1] is an upcoming DVD/Blu-ray featuring a live concert performance of "The Big Four" of 1980s thrash metal. The DVD showcases the concert sets of Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth and Anthrax. The show was recorded at the June 22, 2010 Sonisphere Festival in Sofia, Bulgaria. The shows were recorded and edited and then aired in over 800 cinemas worldwide on the same day of the festival.
> 
> 
> It will be released as a two disc set with behind the scenes footage and interviews, there will be also a limited super deluxe box set including the two DVD's, five CD's, a 24 page booklet, a poster, photos of each band and a Big 4 guitar pick.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big...ofia,_Bulgaria


----------



## Artslinger

Michael Schenker Group - Live In Tokyo: 30th Anniversary Japan Tour


Release date: 10/19/10











This performance was recorded in January 2010 during the 30th Anniversary Japan Tour. On this tour, the Michael Schenker Group consisted of Michael Schenker, Gary Barden, Simon Phillips, Wayne Findlay, and Neil Murray. The band, in impectable form, blasts through a track list highlighting all stages of Schenker's career: from UFO and Scorpions hits, through MSG classic tracks, to his solo compositions.


Track Listing

Intro

Armed And Ready

Feels Like A Good Thing

Cry For The Nations

Let Sleeping Dogs Lie

Victim of Illusion

Are You Ready To Rock

I Want You

Night To Remember

Into The Arena

Lost Horizons

Rock My Nights Away

On And On

Attack of the Mad Axeman

Ride On My Way

Rock Bottom

Dance Lady Gypsy

Doctor, Doctor


----------



## PooperScooper

BD and DVD of Jane's Addiction "Live Voodoo" 2009 tour. Eagle Rock has made another great concert video. PQ and AQ are excellent.


larry


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/19093901
> 
> 
> Just watched a great bluray, Sweet & Sticky Tour



I managed to rent this Blu-Ray title from NetFlix, and the quality of the audio and video were pretty good, not reference quality, there was some grain because of the dark concert setting, but overall the quality was good. The Audio sounded live, it didnt have that studio quality sound that some people here insist on from their concert DVDs.


Now about the performance ... this was a highly choreographed stage show with lots of technical tricks that I didnt care for. At one point Madonna does a Duet with a guy on the video wall, who apparently was pre-recorded. There was lots of dancing, but it looked Generic, especially if you compare it to some of the tremendous dancing Michael Jackson was planning to perform, as seen on the "This is It" DVD.


Madonna sang fine, not especially nuanced, and her tonal quality was merely adequate. I guess this is to be expected, since Madonna is known more for her excellent song catalog, than her singing abilities.


Madonna says alot of generic things to the audience, it seemed to lack spontaneity, but i agree with Yankeeman that the audience was fantastic.


As far as the song performances, i thought they left something to be desired. She really didnt nail any songs, and the technical glitz and the choreography didn't seem to help.


It was quite a spectacle ... but definitely a rent rather than a buy for me.


----------



## caper_1

This is a GREAT concert (even though the spoken parts are in German). I was home a vacation visiting in-laws and was watching PBS and he was on there doing a concert for fund raising. David Garrett is a fantastic violinist and I now have the DVD: David Garrett Live - In Concert & In Private (2009). The songs vary from classical pieces to rock arrangements to the theme of Pirates of the Caribbean. I believe it is a full orchestra and contains electric and classical guitars and standard drums too.


From amazon (there is no thunderstruck on mine):

Editorial Reviews
Product Description

Performed in concert at Berlin's exquisite Tempodrom Arena in January of 2009, this DVD showcases David Garrett's unique and wholly individual style which pays as much homage to *Metallica* as to *Bach*. This concert covers an incredibly diverse selection of repertoire, representing David's love for many genres and his remarkable ability to tackle each with unsurpassed enthusiasm. *Michael Jackson*'s "Smooth Criminal" is cleverly reinterpreted, as is *Queen*'s ballad, "Who Wants to Live Forever." AC/DC's "Thunderstruck" is given a memorable new twist, alongside "He's a Pirate" from "*Pirates of the Carribean*." Given his enduring commitment to his first musical love, watch as David performs classical selections including the last movement of *Vivaldi*'s "Summer" from The Four Seasons, and Bach's "Air." Not to be satisfied with only imaginative covers, David also displays his own deft writing skills with notable originals, including "Chelsea Girl."



The sound quality is just amazing (DD 5.1) on my setup. If you like highly skilled musicians, you will love this disc.


I give it 5/5 for sound, skill, arrangements, and originality.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19129697
> 
> 
> Michael Schenker Group - Live In Tokyo: 30th Anniversary Japan Tour



Great! Thank you!


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Michael Schenker Group - Live In Tokyo: 30th Anniversary Japan Tour


Just saw them here in Seattle a few weeks ago. Carmine Appice on drums though. Great show. Looking forward to the BR DVD.


----------



## Artslinger












Three-DVD set containing the best footage from last year's Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 25th Anniversary shows held at Madison Square Garden.


Release on September 28th.


*I read if you want the Bluray version you will need to buy it from Best Buy exclusively (first 30 days).


*Jerry Lee Lewis*

Great Balls of Fire

*Crosby, Stills & Nash*

Woodstock

Almost Cut My Hair

Love Has No Pride with Bonnie Raitt

The Pretender with Jackson Browne

Love the One You're With with James Taylor

*Stevie Wonder*

For Once in My Life

The Tracks of My Tears with Smokey Robinson

The Way You Make Me Feel with John Legend

The Thrill Is Gone with B.B. King

Higher Ground/Roxanne with Sting

Superstition with Jeff Beck

*Paul Simon*

Intro montage

Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Bonus performance not seen on HBO)

You Can Call Me Al

Here Comes the Sun with David Crosby and Graham Nash

The Wanderer with Dion DiMucci

Little Anthony and the Imperials:

Two People in the World

*Simon & Garfunkel*

The Sounds of Silence

The Boxer

Bridge over Troubled Water

*Aretha Franklin*

Intro montage

Baby I Love You

Don't Play That Song

Chain of Fools with Annie Lennox

*Metallica*

For Whom the Bell Tolls

Sweet Jane with Lou Reed

Iron Man/Paranoid with Ozzy Osbourne

All Day and All of the Night with Ray Davies

Enter Sandman

*U2*

Vertigo

Magnificent

Because the Night with Bruce Springsteen, Patti Smith and Roy Bittan

I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For with Bruce Springsteen

Gimme Shelter with Mick Jagger, Fergie and will.i.am

Stuck in a Moment You Can't Get Out Of with Mick Jagger

Beautiful Day

*Jeff Beck*

Intro montage

People Get Ready with Sting

Let Me Love You Baby with Buddy Guy

Foxey Lady with Billy Gibbons

A Day in the Life

*Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band*

Hold On! I'm Comin'/Soul Man with Sam Moore

The Ghost of Tom Joad with Tom Morello

Fortunate Son with John Fogerty

Oh, Pretty Woman with John Fogerty

Jungleland

A Fine Fine Boy with Darlene Love

New York State of Mind with Billy Joel

Born to Run with Billy Joel

(Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher and Higher with Darlene Love, John Fogerty, Sam Moore, Billy Joel and Tom Morello

*Bonus footage*


Crosby, Stills & Nash

Mexico with James Taylor

Teach Your Children with Bonnie Raitt, Jackson Browne and James Taylor


Stevie Wonder

Uptight (Everything's Alright)

I Was Made to Love Her

Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours

Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology) with John Legend


Simon & Garfunkel

Mrs. Robinson/Not Fade Away


Metallica

Turn the Page

Iron Man/Paranoid with Ozzy Osbourne (Full-length version not seen on HBO)


U2

Mysterious Ways

Where Is the Love/One with the Black Eyed Peas


Jeff Beck

Freeway Jam

Big Block


Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band

London Calling with Tom Morello

(Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher and Higher with Darlene Love,John Fogerty, Sam Moore, Billy Joel and Tom Morello (Full-length version not seen on HBO).


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19165917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three-DVD set containing the best footage from last year's Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 25th Anniversary shows held at Madison Square Garden.



I watched all of this on HBO when it was first aired. (It's been on again lately).

IMHO, there's about 1 hr of watchable material, the rest is pretty lame. But I will say there's something for everyone in it.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19166020
> 
> 
> I watched all of this on HBO when it was first aired. (It's been on again lately).
> 
> IMHO, there's about 1 hr of watchable material, the rest is pretty lame. But I will say there's something for everyone in it.



My taste in music is pretty diverse... so i enjoyed most of it.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19166020
> 
> 
> I watched all of this on HBO when it was first aired. (It's been on again lately).
> 
> IMHO, there's about 1 hr of watchable material, the rest is pretty lame. But I will say there's something for everyone in it.



Is there lot's of useless dialogue between songs like taht other R&R hall of fame DVD set?


----------



## vision-master

Hope this one is a goodie, just picked this up on impulse...


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19172319
> 
> 
> Hope this one is a goodie, just picked this up on impulse...



The other release is very good...let us know about this one!


----------



## vision-master

Korn Live at Montreux 2004 is typical Montreux quality, like Soundstage stuff.


I knew at the check out counter it wuz gonna be good as the young kid checking out stuff got all excited when he saw the title 'Korn'.


So, it's 16:9, DTS and excellently produced in all reqards. The title wuz only 75 min in length, but seemed much longer and wuz thoroughly enjoyed from start to finish. In essence, I found their music quite exciting and very complex. This title will be played again soon!


You got to remember, their music is a mix of rock, metal and hip hop, so, for ppl unfamiliar expect mostly metalish.


Why I picked up this title? bc I liked their performance in Woodstock 99.










FYI: Amazon has some 'new' ones for *$5.25.* I paid retail @ BB.


Should I pick up this title too?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19175407
> 
> 
> Korn Live at Montreux 2004 is typical Montreux quality, like Soundstage stuff.
> 
> 
> I knew at the check out counter it wuz gonna be good as the young kid checking out stuff got all excited when he saw the title 'Korn'.
> 
> 
> So, it's 16:9, DTS and excellently produced in all reqards. The title wuz only 75 min in length, but seemed much longer and wuz thoroughly enjoyed from start to finish. In essence, I found their music quite exciting and very complex. This title will be played again soon!
> 
> 
> You got to remember, their music is a mix of rock, metal and hip hop, so, for ppl unfamiliar expect mostly metalish.
> 
> 
> Why I picked up this title? bc I liked their performance in Woodstock 99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FYI: Amazon has some 'new' ones for $5.25.* I paid retail @ BB.
> 
> *Should I pick up this title too?*



Yes. That is the one I have. If you like Korn...No Brainer.


Thanks for the heads up on the "Live at Montreux"...


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

where do i start? i have a ton of concert dvds and what's

cool is netflix has lots that you can rent and do you know

what with lol. some of my fav's are not official releases

at least not here in america.


some of my fav's are:


judas priest - screaming for vengeance 82


scorpions - wacken w/old members join them on a few songs


gary moore - wild frontier


gary moore - emerald isles this guy is amazing and these 2

shows are when he kicked azz with the hard rock stuff.

hes doing good with the blues rock thing now but prefer

the hard stuff.


van halen - 82 largo MD


----------



## vision-master

Van Halen?


Van Halen - Live Largo,MD 1982



> Quote:
> This is a really bad video, POOOOR sound and quality video... some sellers offer this for 40 to 90$, don't waste your money in this horrible dvd. (most of this copies are dvd-wr!!!!)


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/19182946
> 
> 
> what's
> 
> cool is netflix has lots that you can rent and do you know
> 
> what with lol.



Stealing DVDs by copying them = not cool.


----------



## caper_1

spare me


----------



## vision-master

ru just a drive by poster?


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ru just a drive by poster?



No; I love concert DVDs/BRs, too. I like to read the suggestions in here. I used to copy movies here and there when I worked at Blockbuster, but I knew it was stealing (even if it wasn't stealing the actual DVD). I stopped because I wanted to do the right thing. I'm still far from perfect, though.


Carry on with the great suggestions!


----------



## vision-master

_Bootleg, Bootleg;

Bootleg, Howl.

Bootleg, Bootleg;

Bootleg, Howl.
_


----------



## getnbzy

Has anyone seen a DVD of U2 live at red rocks. I had that on VHS in my teens and loved every minute of that concert.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18959723
> 
> 
> 
> JANE’S ADDICTION ‘LIVE VOODOO’ DVD DUE
> 
> 
> Eagle Rock Entertainment are proud to announce the simultaneous release on 30 August 2010 of the Live Voodoo DVD and Blu-ray from Jane’s Addiction [Cat No EREDV802 and ERBRD5060 respectively]. These are the first ever Jane’s Addiction live visual releases and Live Voodoo includes classic tracks such as Been Caught Stealing, Jane Says, Ocean Size, Stop!, Mountain Song, Three Days and many more.
> 
> 
> Filmed live on Halloween night 2009 at Voodoo Experience in New Orleans, Live Voodoo sees the reunion of the classic Jane\\’s Addiction line-up of Perry Farrell (vocals), Stephen Perkins (drums), Eric Avery (bass) and Dave Navarro (guitar). This spectacular show captures the band on top form with Perry Farrell at his most mesmerizing and the rest of the band clearly enjoying the occasion. The tracklisting is predominantly drawn from their first two albums, which both featured this line-up, and the band are joined on stage by twin girl dancers, whilst the show climaxes with a joyous all singing and dancing stage invasion.
> 
> 
> TRACKLISTING
> 
> 
> 1) Up The Beach 2) Mountain Song 3) Ain’t No Right 4) Three Days 5) Whores 6) Then She Did… 7) Been Caught Stealing 8) Ocean Size 9) Ted, Just Admit It 10) Summertime Rolls 11) Stop! 12) Jane Says 13) Chip Away
> 
> 
> Bolstered by the Bonus Features which include two extra tracks recorded in LA in 2008; 1% and Ocean Size plus an NME featurette and a Photo Gallery, Live Voodoo captures one of the greatest ever live bands at the height of their powers



Huge fan of Jane's, and I thoroughly enjoyed this on BR. Set list was perfect, minus Pigs in Zen, Great performance, Audio and Video. I had it cranked and was brought back to the first lollapalooza tour...


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/18959723
> 
> 
> ELECTRIC LIGHT ORCHESTRA LIVE-THE EARLY YEARS DVD DUE ON 9 AUGUST
> 
> 
> On 9 August 2010, Eagle Rock Entertainment release Live - The Early Years from the Electric Light orchestra [Cat No: EREDV780]. This is the first time any of this material has been released on DVD and only the Fusion show was ever released on VHS. Live - The Early Years features many of their early classics including: Showdown, Evil Woman, Ma-Ma-Ma Belle, Can't Get It Out Of My Head, 10538 Overture, Roll Over Beethoven, Do Ya, Strange Magic and more.
> 
> 
> 2010 marks the 40th Anniversary of the Electric Light Orchestra. ELO was formed in 1970 by Jeff Lynne and Roy Wood from the ashes of The Move. Roy Wood soon left to form Wizzard and Jeff Lynne led ELO on to become one of the biggest selling acts of the seventies and eighties with global album sales in excess of 50 million. This DVD brings together three live concerts from the earlier part of the band's career. The first is a four track excerpt from a show at Brunel University in 1973, the second a longer eight track set filmed for the German TV series Rockpalast in 1974 and finally the Fusion concert from the New Victoria Theatre in London in 1976, filmed during the Face The Music tour. The line-ups for these shows were: Jeff Lynne (vocals, guitar), Bev Bevan (drums), Richard Tandy (keyboards), Mik Kaminski (violin), Hugh McDowell (cello), Mike De Albuquerque (bass 73/74), Kelly Groucutt (bass 76), Mike Edwards (cello 73/74), Melvyn Gale (cello 76).
> 
> 
> Brunel University 1973
> 
> 1) King Of The Universe 2) Ma-Ma-Ma Belle 3) In The Hall Of The Mountain King 4) Great Balls Of Fire
> 
> 
> Germany 1974 - Rockpalast
> 
> 1) Daybreaker 2) Showdown 3) Day Tripper 4) Orange Blossom Special 5) Ma-Ma-Ma Belle 6) In The Hall Of The Mountain King 7) Great Balls Of Fire 8) Roll Over Beethoven
> 
> 
> London 1976 - Fusion
> 
> 1) Poker 2) Nightrider 3) Showdown 4) Eldorado Overture 5) Can't Get It Out Of My Head 6) Poor Boy (The Greenwood) 7) Illusions In G Major 8) Strange Magic 9) 10538 Overture 10) Do Ya 11) Evil Woman 12) Ma-Ma-Ma Belle 13) Roll Over Beethoven
> 
> 
> Clocking in at nearly two hours of great entertainment and featuring an interview from the Rockpalast' TV series as a bonus feature, Live - The Early Years is a great package. The DVD makes the perfect companion piece to Eagle's Gold selling Out Of The Blue: Live at Wembley DVD (EREDV058 & Special Edition EREDV556).



If you are a fan of ELO this disc is really nice to have. The Fusion show from 76 alone makes it worth owning. Good AQ and PQ for what it is. You can hardly recognize Lynn from 73-74. The Rockpalast show is very odd as it seems like there are about 2 people in the crowd, if that!! Other than a shortened version of Do Ya, I enjoyed this alot.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnbzy* /forum/post/19207209
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a DVD of U2 live at red rocks. I had that on VHS in my teens and loved every minute of that concert.



Here ya go: http://www.amazon.com/U2-Live-Red-Ro...4770278&sr=8-1


----------



## John Megadeth




getnbzy said:


> Has anyone seen a DVD of U2 live at red rocks. I had that on VHS in my teens and loved every minute of that concert.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I have it; it's pretty cool. It's interesting to see a concert that occurred six months before I was born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all of the other U2 DVD/HD DVD/BRs as well, and they are all great. ZooTV and U2 360 Live at the Rose Bowl are my favorites.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/19207332
> 
> 
> Huge fan of Jane's, and I thoroughly enjoyed this on BR. Set list was perfect, *minus Pigs in Z*en, Great performance, Audio and Video. I had it cranked and was brought back to the first lollapalooza tour...



I have this in my cart and will pick up very soon! What was wrong with the P.I.Z. This was the awsome tune back in the day when I saw them live. They set up huge coleman coolers in the front of the stage with guitar pickups in the coolers and used them as drums!


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/19208235
> 
> 
> I have this in my cart and will pick up very soon! What was wrong with the P.I.Z. This was the awsome tune back in the day when I saw them live. They set up huge coleman coolers in the front of the stage with guitar pickups in the coolers and used them as drums!



It was perfect except that they didn't play P.I.Z....


----------



## vision-master




John Megadeth said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *getnbzy* /forum/post/19207209
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a DVD of U2 live at red rocks. I had that on VHS in my teens and loved every minute of that concert.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I have it; it's pretty cool. It's interesting to see a concert that occurred six months before I was born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all of the other U2 DVD/HD DVD/BRs as well, and they are all great. ZooTV and U2 360 Live at the Rose Bowl are my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> an to think I used to watch my sister play 45's of Elvis on her phono.
Click to expand...


----------



## StuJac




vision-master said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/19208034
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> an to think I used to watch my sister play 45's of Elvis on her phono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to think I used to play 45's of the Beatles, Smokey Robinson, Marvin Gaye and the first I ever bought, Otis Redding.
Click to expand...


----------



## bobby94928




vision-master said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/19208034
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> an to think I used to watch my sister play 45's of Elvis on her phono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my 45 of Elvis' Heartbreak Hotel that I bought in 1956 on my 12th birthday...
Click to expand...


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/19209235
> 
> 
> I still have my 45 of Elvis' Heartbreak Hotel that I bought in 1956 on my 12th birthday...



You are only slightly older...my first music purchase ever was the Beach Boys first big 45: Surfin' Safari (with 409 on the 'flip side' - cool).


----------



## sworth

If you like the Beach Boys, check out The Tami Show. It just may be the best concert ever recorded.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sworth* /forum/post/19209795
> 
> 
> If you like the Beach Boys, check out The Tami Show. It just may be the best concert ever recorded.



Have it!







I lent it to my brother (3 years my junior) and he immediately ordered his own copy!


----------



## vision-master




bobby94928 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19209145
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my 45 of Elvis' Heartbreak Hotel that I bought in 1956 on my 12th birthday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wears short, shorts.
Click to expand...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sworth* /forum/post/19209795
> 
> 
> If you like the Beach Boys, check out The Tami Show. It just may be the best concert ever recorded.



James Brown!










Ok, put wheels of fire into the cd player today on the road, that live set wuz great. an to think taht wuz the 60's.


What the heck happened.........


----------



## mattg3

They all got old and the young have no talent for playing music-just samples and rap yelling


----------



## bobby94928




vision-master said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/19209235
> 
> 
> 
> Who wears short, shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Teens, that's who....
Click to expand...


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/19209596
> 
> 
> You are only slightly older...my first music purchase ever was the Beach Boys first big 45: Surfin' Safari (with 409 on the 'flip side' - cool).



Got that 45 as well.......


----------



## Artslinger

FYI...


Best Buy has the Bluray version of "Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 25th Anniversary show" for pre-order price of $24 and free shipping.


----------



## lockeed

I'm listening to just about anything. I preffer Hard Rock like Killswitch Engage, Sevendust, Pillar etc... but these days, find myself listening to a Rihanna live show (Live at Nokia or something), it's a show that I downloaded on torrent but if I remember correctly, it's a live show they broadcasted on TV...


It just sound absolutely awesome. No other word. Don't get me wrong, she's looks great but the band is just absolutely awesome. This show grove's like nothing I've seen recently... Two thumbs way up!


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockeed* /forum/post/19221846
> 
> 
> I'm listening to just about anything. I preffer Hard Rock like Killswitch Engage, Sevendust, Pillar etc... but these days, find myself listening to a Rihanna live show (Live at Nokia or something), it's a show that I downloaded on torrent but if I remember correctly, it's a live show they broadcasted on TV...
> 
> 
> It just sound absolutely awesome. No other word. Don't get me wrong, she's looks great but the band is just absolutely awesome. This show grove's like nothing I've seen recently... Two thumbs way up!



Hmmm. That was pretty dreadful. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## vision-master

Music for 16 year olds........


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockeed* /forum/post/19221846
> 
> 
> I'm listening to just about anything. I preffer Hard Rock like Killswitch Engage, Sevendust, Pillar etc... but these days, find myself listening to a Rihanna live show (Live at Nokia or something), it's a show that I downloaded on torrent but if I remember correctly, it's a live show they broadcasted on TV...
> 
> 
> It just sound absolutely awesome. No other word. Don't get me wrong, she's looks great but the band is just absolutely awesome. This show grove's like nothing I've seen recently... Two thumbs way up!



I don't get it. The band backing her may be great, but what exactly makes HER great? I guess I'm more into musicians/songwriters/singers and lyricists than whatever it is she's doing...

Your from Canada, you should know better...


----------



## vision-master

Just picked this up, hope it's a goodie.


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked this up, hope it's a goodie.



God bless you. I'm getting it soon. I'm going to see them in Dallas tomorrow night







Third time...playing the entire Rust in Peace album!


----------



## vision-master

Brother just called, owner of Moondance Jam, Bill Bieloh died lastnight from a heart attack.









http://www.moondancejam.com/ 


Nothing in the news yet.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/19235781
> 
> 
> God bless you. I'm getting it soon. I'm going to see them in Dallas tomorrow night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third time...playing the entire Rust in Peace album!



Those guy's remind me of Blue Cheer.










The only bad thing I have to say is, they fooked up the audio like ZZ Top's DVD. The DTS HD master is lousy, PCM 2.0 is sweet. So, as long as you have good stereo, yer good to go.


----------



## 5o9

^ Hope that is a good one. I have not bought a concert dvd since Live in Gdansk way back in December. Can't be good for HT equipment sales, mine can just age and die in place


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19237609
> 
> 
> Brother just called, owner of Moondance Jam, Bill Bieloh died lastnight from a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moondancejam.com/
> 
> 
> Nothing in the news yet.



Here's an update.











> Quote:
> To our Moondance family, a Legend has passed
> 
> Our sadness is beyond words. Bill Bieloh passed away in the early morning hours of Friday September 24th. A celebration of his life will be held on Tuesday, September 28th at the Moondance fairgrounds. Please keep his wife Kathy, son Jonathan and daughter Briony in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lockeed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dobby* /forum/post/19222243
> 
> 
> Hmmm. That was pretty dreadful. To each his own, I guess.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19222307
> 
> 
> Music for 16 year olds........





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/19224493
> 
> 
> I don't get it. The band backing her may be great, but what exactly makes HER great? I guess I'm more into musicians/songwriters/singers and lyricists than whatever it is she's doing...
> 
> Your from Canada, you should know better...



Guys guys guys..... well, as usual, people here have a way of turning things around and put words in people's mouths to make themself feel better... First of all, I'm not a 16 year old girl who's in love with Rihanna for crying out loud. I just said I loved hardrock! lol I don't own a Rihanna cd and probably never will. I didn't say she was a good singer, dancer, interpreter or anything remotely close to that. I said "the band is absolutely awesome" and "this show groves like nothing I've heard recently". If you base your judgements on that youtube clip, YOU guys should know better! Download the show in HD, and if you have a decent system, crank it up and you might understand what I'm talking about...


I've been playing/mixing and arranging music for over 20 years, I'm not a superhuman but I can recognize the work of a great band and a great sound crew, whatever the type of music. If you choose the ignore, criticize or deprecate a show and most importantly, a band like that, this is called: arrogance. A lot of people suffer from it apparently... Somehow, some people think that only the work of die hard songwriters - borderline poets is considered to be "good"... I guess some people are so poor in their head and in their personal lives that they need to identify themselves to this type of music to make them feel smarter or more interesting. Don't get me wrong, I listen to a lot of those singers/songwriters but in the end, I listen to anything that sounds good, anything with a flavor. Anything done with a purpose. I hate song who goes nowhere. And mostly, I hate poor sounding music recordings... ...and there's a lot of them in that "category"....


For those of you who know a little about music, you'll recognize Nuno Bettencourt on the guitar... (Extreme's guitarist)


----------



## Artslinger

IMO this thread isn't for criticizing other peoples taste in music.


Speaking of taste in music my wife really likes Bon Jovi (I'm so so on the band)... so I picked this up.

The video and audio is great with nice camera work, good song selection and the band is in top form.


----------



## HFXguy




Artslinger said:


> IMO this thread isn't for criticizing other peoples taste in music.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat, my wife likes them and I don't really care for them but I enjoyed the disc. Mine is BR, good PQ & AQ.


----------



## tony123

Finally got around to Madonna's Sticky and Sweet. I was a teenage fan when she first came out but couldn't handle her over the last 15 years. This show was AMAZING for me. She proved why she's the Queen and all challengers are amatuer.


Picture quality wasn't perfect, but still very good. Audio was absolutely pounding! It's the closest my room has ever been to a stadium concert. We took a break about halfway through and my wife and I both commented that our skin was tingling from the onslaught of LFE and sound energy.


I thought the choreography and theatrics were over the top fun. There were a few moments of "nasty", but pretty restrained for Madonna.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19255363
> 
> 
> IMO this thread isn't for criticizing other peoples taste in music.



Agree 100%. Unfortunately there are one or two very vocal, active posters here who insist on trashing everything they don't like. To hell with you and your tastes, theirs is the only thing that is important and by god they are going to be sure and let you know what awful musical tastes you have.


This could be a really good thread but I know there are a lot of posters out there that have tired of the childish behavior and have either left or just lurk.


----------



## vision-master

Ban the trolls.










Where's all those concert DVD recommendations ppl?


This place (thread) has been dying on the vine lately, no?


----------



## 5o9

Here's a recommendation - plumbing the bargin bin for concert dvd's at Wal-Mart is a waste of time










Otherwise, I have nothing. If it was this year, that Madonna might be the dvd of the year, and I'm not buying it. One of very few disks with too much subwooferage for me, and it seemed like one note sub, although the volume levels changed.


----------



## vision-master

No trashing allowed.










Your search "Rihanna Hard " did not match any products in: Movies & TV


Is this title even on DVD?


----------



## gerhard911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/19255776
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. Unfortunately there are one or two very vocal, active posters here who insist on trashing everything they don't like. To hell with you and your tastes, theirs is the only thing that is important and by god they are going to be sure and let you know what awful musical tastes you have.
> 
> 
> This could be a really good thread but I know there are a lot of posters out there that have tired of the childish behavior and have either left or just lurk.



Mostly lurk in hopes of finding a gem or two. Recommendation - use the Ignore function ;-)


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19255363
> 
> 
> IMO this thread isn't for criticizing other peoples taste in music.
> 
> 
> Speaking of taste in music my wife really likes Bon Jovi (I'm so so on the band)... so I picked this up.
> 
> The video and audio is great with nice camera work, good song selection and the band is in top form.



I like Bon Jovi's earlier stuff, the more "Rock" like songs...but I thought this concert sounded really bad...can't really put my finger on it, maybe he is out of tune or something, but I couldn't stand listening to it at one point and turned it off.


+1 to the Rust in Peace concert...the LFE track is insane on that one!!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/19256137
> 
> 
> I like Bon Jovi's earlier stuff, the more "Rock" like songs...but I thought this concert sounded really bad...can't really put my finger on it, maybe he is out of tune or something, but I couldn't stand listening to it at one point and turned it off.
> 
> 
> +1 to the Rust in Peace concert...the LFE track is insane on that one!!



Out of tune I didn't hear that at all... and I've listened to alot of concert DVDs and am a guitar player (non-pro).


Did you listen to the TrueHD track?


Rust in Peace.. that is weird I don't have the disk but have read some bad things about the audio, I'm thinking some people don't know how to set up surround sound. Not referring to you caper.


----------



## vision-master

I guess you will have to purchase this title and figure it out yourself.


----------



## caper_1

TrueHD shouldn't make any difference in that regard...I just thought he didn't sound good on that concert and wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I think my wife was on board with me, and she is in love with the "Bon".

When we watched Rust in Peace, she chuckled and said "I have a whole new respect for Megadeth"...I asked why and she replied "Because they are f$^&ing awesome"...I was surprised to say the least!

OTOH, Mustaine isn't the greatest singer on the planet, so I wasn't surprised at his lack of ability on this disc (or any other), but the guitar playing is outstanding!!!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/19256341
> 
> 
> TrueHD shouldn't make any difference in that regard...I just thought he didn't sound good on that concert and wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I think my wife was on board with me, and she is in love with the "Bon".
> 
> When we watched Rust in Peace, she chuckled and said "I have a whole new respect for Megadeth"...I asked why and she replied "Because they are f$^&ing awesome"...I was surprised to say the least!
> 
> OTOH, Mustaine isn't the greatest singer on the planet, so I wasn't surprised at his lack of ability on this disc (or any other), but the guitar playing is outstanding!!!



Wow I couldn't disagree with you more on the Bon Jovi, I'm not the a big fan of his singing but he sounded like... well Bon Jovi. I also thought the mix was really well done.


I'm a fan of Megadeth and have the "That One Night - Live in Buenos Aires" concert which is pretty good DVD, with lots of speedy guitar noodling.


----------



## vision-master

Seeing how _'IMO this thread isn't for criticizing other peoples taste in music'_ I have nothing more to say..........


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19256589
> 
> 
> Seeing how _'IMO this thread isn't for criticizing other peoples taste in music'_ I have nothing more to say..........



Please, at least hang around to call people my age old!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/19256921
> 
> 
> Please, at least hang around to call people my age old!



Pre-order this one then!


----------



## Artslinger

The Holy Diver 2006 concert DVD on Bluray.


Release October 12, 2010


----------



## SoCal71RS

I have been enjoying this:

Rory Gallagher

Ghost Blues, the story of Rory Gallagher

The Beat Club Sessions









This guy was one of the greats.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS* /forum/post/19257794
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying this:
> 
> Rory Gallagher
> 
> Ghost Blues, the story of Rory Gallagher
> 
> The Beat Club Sessions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was one of the greats.



Thanks for pointing this one out. Don't know how I missed that one coming out...



Looking forward to this november 23rd


----------



## lockeed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19256020
> 
> 
> No trashing allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your search "Rihanna Hard " did not match any products in: Movies & TV
> 
> 
> Is this title even on DVD?



It was a tv broadcast.

http://tehparadox.com/forum/f84/riha...epost-1323397/ 


1)Download Jdownloader and install

2)register on the website

3)while Jdownloader is running, copy the download links and jdownloader will pick them up. Then press play to start downloading.


----------



## vision-master

BB has this title in stock right now, picking up a copy today. Offical release of Bluray (Amazon) won't be until Nov 2.










They said, they have limited stock

SD has been already been released.


----------



## Rick88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19272850
> 
> 
> BB has this title in stock right now, picking up a copy today. Offical release of Bluray (Amazon) won't be until Nov 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said, they have limited stock
> 
> SD has been already been released.



I got the last one my local store had yeasterday. Not a bad deal: 2 Blu-Ray discs for $24.99. I'll be checking out disc 1 with a bottle of wine very shortly!


----------



## vision-master











Disk #1 is loaded with *soul train* - Stevie Wonder is not one of my favorites. Simon and Garfunkel made me shed a tear. Hopefully disk #2 will kick some serious arse (+3 hrs long). I'm looking forward to Metallica. It's kind of a Crossroads where a bunch of the old buds get togather on stage. I have mixed feelings about this one so far. FYI: The BR disk was close to $40.


----------



## mattg3

Did Wonder have a senior moment onstage?Seemed he either forgot song lyrics or got very emotional.Im in agreement that disc 1 is a bit slow.Will be running other two tomorrow.I only have the dvd and the pq is pretty weak.Seems soft and dull but the sound is pretty good.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/19278925
> 
> 
> Did Wonder have a senior moment onstage?Seemed he either forgot song lyrics or got very emotional.Im in agreement that disc 1 is a bit slow.Will be running other two tomorrow.I only have the dvd and the pq is pretty weak.Seems soft and dull but the sound is pretty good.



Is there any difference (music wise not quality) between the origional HBO brodcast and this bluray?


----------



## mattg3

Dont have bluray and didnt see this on HBO.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/19281501
> 
> 
> Dont have bluray and didnt see this on HBO.



after further review...Many bonus tunes on the bluray and the DVD make either worth picking up it looks like...


----------



## mattg3

Well after sitting through disc 2 and 3 I can honestly say this concert is amazing.Things really take off in disc 2.For me Jeff becks Day in A Life was breathtaking and Im not a Springsteen fan but my god did he kick ass.Dont miss U2 and Black eye Peas in an amazing performance.

Was it just me or did Ozzy look about 25 and Jeff beck looked almost exactly as he did when i saw him in 1968.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Disk #1 is loaded with soul train - Stevie Wonder is not one of my favorites. Simon and Garfunkel made me shed a tear. Hopefully disk #2 will kick some serious arse (+3 hrs long). I'm looking forward to Metallica. It's kind of a Crossroads where a bunch of the old buds get togather on stage. I have mixed feelings about this one so far. FYI: The BR disk was close to $40.



At BB in store $34.99, on line it's $24.99.


----------



## Artslinger

I really liked the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Concert, some great performances for sure, plus you get to see some major music stars performing together with some pretty good results.


My only small complaint is I thought the center channel was mixed way to strong with the vocals over powering the rest of the band on some songs. Maybe it was mixed this way because it was released on HBO first and they wanted to make it sound good for people that don't have full surround speaker systems. You would think being a major music industry event they could have mixed it perfect.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/19283267
> 
> 
> At BB in store $34.99, on line it's $24.99.



Where did you find the BluRay for $24.99 online?


edit: I see it on the Best Buy website for that price. It can't be shipped, only for pick up. Still a good deal.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/19285308
> 
> 
> Where did you find the BluRay for $24.99 online?
> 
> 
> edit: I see it on the Best Buy website for that price. It can't be shipped, only for pick up. Still a good deal.



Right, you can order on-line and choose in-store pick up or go to the store and have them price match their own on-line price. I also had a $20 rewards certificate which made it a very sweet deal!


I noticed the stronger center channel as well, but I prefer that to some concert videos that are just terrible mixes. I can always turn down the center


----------



## jwebb1970

I imagine they have been mentioned here already, but I recently picked up Iron Maiden's Live After Death & History of Iron Maiden: The Early Years on DVD (no BDs available).


Live After Death is of course the 2 disc DVD release of their 1984 concert film shot in Long Beach CA. Original 4:3 aspect w/ decent PQ. Audio, OTOH, is VERY good with both DD5.1 & PCM. Lots of cool bonus materials for fans, along w/ Pt II of the "History of" doc covering the Powerslave/World Slavery Tour era over the course of an hour. I had Live After Death on VHS back in the '80s (and on vinyl!!)-and found it cool that the shows took place less than a week after I saw the exact same show in Fresno, CA. Nice to have it in a rather pristine (compared to tape) version.


The Early Years' centerpiece is Pt I of the "History of.." doc. 90 minutes that take you from Steve Harris' first band all the way thru to the Piece of Mind album. Covers the Paul DiAnno period nicely - and even features DiAnno himself in semi-recent interviews. Also holds 3 live recordings - one from the Dianno era (just prior to the release of Killers) & 2 w/ Bruce Dickinson. The 1st of these is culled from an abandoned concert film from the Number of the Beast tour & the 2nd is from German TV during the Piece of Mind era.


Both DVD sets have documentary stuff in 16x9, but all concert footage/videos are of course 4:3.

Great stuff for metal & Maiden fans.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/19256341
> 
> 
> When we watched Rust in Peace, she chuckled and said "I have a whole new respect for Megadeth"...I asked why and she replied "Because they are f$^&ing awesome"...I was surprised to say the least!
> 
> OTOH, Mustaine isn't the greatest singer on the planet, so I wasn't surprised at his lack of ability on this disc (or any other), but the guitar playing is outstanding!!!



You are a lucky, lucky man, and you're wife is correct.


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a-roc29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> you are a lucky, lucky man, and you're wife is correct.



+1


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/19278925
> 
> 
> Did Wonder have a senior moment onstage?Seemed he either forgot song lyrics or got very emotional.Im in agreement that disc 1 is a bit slow.Will be running other two tomorrow.I only have the dvd and the pq is pretty weak.Seems soft and dull but the sound is pretty good.



The Bluray (R&R hall of fame) is stunning both in AQ & VQ. The second disk blew me away. I watched it three nights in a row. Get the Bluray..


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/19285817
> 
> 
> I imagine they have been mentioned here already, but I recently picked up Iron Maiden's Live After Death & History of Iron Maiden: The Early Years on DVD (no BDs available).
> 
> 
> Live After Death is of course the 2 disc DVD release of their 1984 concert film shot in Long Beach CA. Original 4:3 aspect w/ decent PQ. Audio, OTOH, is VERY good with both DD5.1 & PCM. Lots of cool bonus materials for fans, along w/ Pt II of the "History of" doc covering the Powerslave/World Slavery Tour era over the course of an hour. I had Live After Death on VHS back in the '80s (and on vinyl!!)-and found it cool that the shows took place less than a week after I saw the exact same show in Fresno, CA. Nice to have it in a rather pristine (compared to tape) version.
> 
> 
> The Early Years' centerpiece is Pt I of the "History of.." doc. 90 minutes that take you from Steve Harris' first band all the way thru to the Piece of Mind album. Covers the Paul DiAnno period nicely - and even features DiAnno himself in semi-recent interviews. Also holds 3 live recordings - one from the Dianno era (just prior to the release of Killers) & 2 w/ Bruce Dickinson. The 1st of these is culled from an abandoned concert film from the Number of the Beast tour & the 2nd is from German TV during the Piece of Mind era.
> 
> 
> Both DVD sets have documentary stuff in 16x9, but all concert footage/videos are of course 4:3.
> 
> Great stuff for metal & Maiden fans.



I thought that one (Iron Maiden's Live After Death) was awful.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19293302
> 
> 
> I thought that one (Iron Maiden's Live After Death) was awful.



Audio, video, performance, bonus stuff? What was so bad?



Not questioning your opinion at all - just curious for conversation sake...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/19293383
> 
> 
> Audio, video, performance, bonus stuff? What was so bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Not questioning your opinion at all - just curious for conversation sake...




Video. Didn't they take those old tapes and make them widesceen?


I always hated those 80's boots. Platform shoes, no?


Now don't get me wrong, 666 is a wonderful DVD, but this one is a dud.


This DVD is hideous. First off the main show was filmed in 35mm. What these producers didn't tell us is, they just copied the film from a VHS master tape. The video quality is bootlegish. 35mm film should transfer into wonderful 16:9 1080p quality. Now I know why I sold my audio gear in the early 80's and left the scene for 25 years. The 80's were the dark ages of R&R music. Those costumes are repulsive and the music was lost, just a shadow of what it was in the 60's and early 70's.....


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19293575
> 
> 
> Video. Didn't they take those old tapes and make them widesceen?
> 
> 
> I always hated those 80's boots. Platform shoes, no?
> 
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, 666 is a wonderful DVD, but this one is a dud.
> 
> 
> This DVD is hideous. First off the main show was filmed in 35mm. What these producers didn't tell us is, they just copied the film from a VHS master tape. The video quality is bootlegish. 35mm film should transfer into wonderful 16:9 1080p quality. Now I know why I sold my audio gear in the early 80's and left the scene for 25 years. The 80's were the dark ages of R&R music. Those costumes are repulsive and the music was lost, just a shadow of what it was in the 60's and early 70's.....



Fair enough - yes the PQ is not stellar. For me, it's a cleaner, digital copy of my old VHS, so nostalgia rules for me on this one. Plus, the original did not have all the additional materials the 2 disc set has. Pink Floyd's PULSE suffered from similar PQ "meh" when it hit DVD a few years back - although that show was shot on video to begin with (and not @ 16x9).


OTOH, the audio is great. Not Flight 666 BD level great - but a massive jump from the old 2 channel VHS.


Did love seeing footage of both the major freeway leading to & the old arena IM played when I saw the World Slavery show at back in '84 - about a week between my old Fresno show & the 4 nights @ Long Beach Arena that make up Live After Death.


For IM fans, it's still a great DVD - but I can understand your complaints. For stellar A/V, Flight 666 on BD is the way to go.


And let's face it - outside of Springsteen or Mellencamp, pretty much everybody in rock & roll looked rather silly in 1984.


----------



## russtler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19293291
> 
> 
> The Bluray (R&R hall of fame) is stunning both in AQ & VQ. The second disk blew me away. I watched it three nights in a row. Get the Bluray..



Agreed...also, best booklet w/music notes I've seen in a long time...gonna pick up a few more of these for stocking stuffers!


----------



## Artslinger

Not sure if anyone posted this release yet...










*Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth, Anthrax: The Big 4 - Live from Sofia, Bulgaria* (Blu-ray)

Share13 Warner Music / 2010 / Unrated

Street Date: November 02, 2010


Starring: Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth, and Anthrax

Plot Synopsis:


History was made on June 22 in Sofia, Bulgaria, as Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth, and Anthrax — the "Big Four" of 1980s thrash metal — joined forces onstage for the finale, a cover of the Diamond Head classic, "Am I Evil?". The Sofia concert on DVD/Blu-Ray showcases the entire concert including two hours of Metallica, and one hour each of Slayer, Megadeth and Anthrax.


Performances are as follows:


Anthrax

Caught in a Mosh

Got the Time

Madhouse

Be All, End All

Antisocial

Indians/Heaven & Hell

Medusa

Only

Metal Thrashing Mad

I Am the Law


Megadeth

Holy Wars... the Punishment Due

Hangar 18

Wake Up Dead

Head Crusher

In My Darkest Hour

Skin o' My Teeth

À Tout le Monde

Hook in Mouth

Trust

Sweating Bullets

Symphony of Destruction

Peace Sells/Holy Wars Reprise


Slayer

World Painted Blood

Jihad

War Ensemble

Hate Worldwide

Seasons in the Abyss

Angel of Death

Beauty Through Order

Disciple

Mandatory Suicide

Chemical Warfare

South of Heaven

Raining Blood


Metallica

Creeping Death

For Whom the Bell Tolls

Fuel

Harvester of Sorrow

Fade to Black

That Was Just Your Life

Cyanide

Sad but True

Welcome Home (Sanitarium)

All Nightmare Long

One

Master of Puppets

Blackened

Nothing Else Matters

Enter Sandman

Am I Evil?

Hit The Lights

Seek and Destroy


----------



## vision-master

5 hours of concert, no?


----------



## SoCal71RS

Just got done watching Megadeth at the Paladium DVD. Picture quality was good. Sound sucked on the Dolby setting, my sub was alive with the sound of the kick drum in a bad way. I switched over to stereo and it sounded great.

Some great shredding. As for he comments about his voice above, I thought he sounded great. Not that he's got the greatest voice, but he sounds just like on all his albums.

If your a metal fan you should like this.


----------



## toobwacky












I’m a big fan of Johnny A’s two studio albums, but I balked at the $35 price of admission when this DVD/CD was released. I waited and just got it used - like new - for $23... Ahhhhhhhhhhhh much better.


Like the studio albums, this is all instrumental music and Johnny A is backed up with a basic rhythm section. For those unfamiliar with Johnny A, he’s a rock guitarist with a strong Chet Atkins influence. The set runs the gamut from the sublime subtlety of Lullaby For Nicole to the thrilling bombast and pyrotechnics of Jimi Jam. Johnny A obviously loves the sounds an electric guitar can produce and it truly sounds like he uses the finest guitars, pick ups, effects devices and amplifiers that money can buy.


This show lasts an hour and there’s a solo song added onto the end which brings the playing time up to about 65 minutes. The audio is LPCM stereo and the set is shot in a small club in front of a polite audience. This disc sounds fabulous and I think the camera work is excellent.


Highly recommended for those with mature tastes, but due to the hour running time I recommend picking it up used at more reasonable pricing.


Had problems with the youtube embed. Go here for a preview of the show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ5pEZqOHsI


----------



## Dobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19308796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Johnny A's two studio albums, but I balked at the $35 price of admission when this DVD/CD was released. I waited and just got it used - like new - for $23... Ahhhhhhhhhhhh much better.
> 
> 
> Like the studio albums, this is all instrumental music and Johnny A is backed up with a basic rhythm section. For those unfamiliar with Johnny A, he's a rock guitarist with a strong Chet Atkins influence. The set runs the gamut from the sublime subtlety of Lullaby For Nicole to the thrilling bombast and pyrotechnics of Jimi Jam. Johnny A obviously loves the sounds an electric guitar can produce and it truly sounds like he uses the finest guitars, pick ups, effects devices and amplifiers that money can buy.
> 
> 
> This show lasts an hour and there's a solo song added onto the end which brings the playing time up to about 65 minutes. The audio is LPCM stereo and the set is shot in a small club in front of a polite audience. This disc sounds fabulous and I think the camera work is excellent.
> 
> 
> Highly recommended for those with mature tastes, but due to the hour running time I recommend picking it up used at more reasonable pricing.
> 
> 
> Had problems with the youtube embed. Go here for a preview of the show:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ5pEZqOHsI



Cool. I've only heard OF him before but not his music. That youtube sample was pretty sweet. He reminds me of a slightly bluesier Eric Johnson.


----------



## vision-master

How come this one wuz never mentioned?


Oh, I know why.........










How those walkers treat'n ya lately. Still gett'n around, eh. lol


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> How those walkers treat'n ya lately. Still gett'n around, eh. lol



Comments like that invoke pathetic images of an old, head banging, mulleted guy, wearing an Ozzy T-shirt, who is trying to prove to the rest of the world that he's still got it.


Some of us graduate and move on.


Some don't:


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19321158
> 
> 
> Comments like that invoke pathetic images of an old, head banging, mulleted guy, wearing an Ozzy T-shirt, who is trying to prove to the rest of the world that he's still got it.
> 
> 
> Some of us graduate and move on.
> 
> 
> Some don't:




LOL, it's like when I see pics of Jimmy Page now, he looks cool, older and distinguished. He always had a fashion sense, and he has let his hair go natural silver/grey, it's short and styled, and he dresses very hip, but within his "age". Robert Plant on the other hand, has this long curley and stringy hair that looks so much like "I'm stuck in the 60's", his atire also. Take your pick, but I prefer the look Page has gone for, in the end, it's way cooler than "I'm stuck in the 60's".


----------



## vision-master

Ladies & Gentleman Bluray is lousy....










Out of respect, I give this one three stars. The video transfer (Bluray) sucks. Look what was done with 16mm film from Woodstock! L & G is poor in comparison. Don't waste yer money on the Bluray. To be honest, it's looks bootlegish......


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19334086
> 
> 
> Ladies & Gentleman Bluray is lousy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of respect, I give this one three stars. The video transfer (Bluray) sucks. Look what was done with 16mm film from Woodstock! L & G is poor in comparison. Don't waste yer money on the Bluray. To be honest, it's looks bootlegish......



I didn't want to hear that, mine is on route. How does it sound?


----------



## tony123

Just watched *"Michael Buble' - Caught in the Act"* If you like the old standards, then you'll enjoy this one! Video quality was top notch. Audio was great too. A notch below the absolute best, but still worthy of mention for being very nice. Particularly, the bass and kick drum were mic'd very well. Buble's charisma and likability grab you and keep you in his world for the whole concert. It was alot of fun.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19301924
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone posted this release yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth, Anthrax: The Big 4 - Live from Sofia, Bulgaria* (Blu-ray)
> 
> Share13 Warner Music / 2010 / Unrated
> 
> Street Date: November 02, 2010
> 
> 
> Starring: Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth, and Anthrax




Hells yeah !!! thanks so much for this post. Can't wait to get it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony123

I feel pretty uncool reviewing Michael Buble amongst all the metal bands here....somebody make me feel not old!


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I feel pretty uncool reviewing Michael Buble amongst all the metal bands here....somebody make feel not old!



Hey, I enjoyed it also! My music taste runs the full spectrum but yes, I guess I'm getting old too.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19095328
> 
> 
> 11 October 2010.
> 
> 
> Eagle Rock Entertainment will release the DVD and Blu-ray edition of the legendary concert film *Ladies & Gentlemen The Rolling Stones* . The film has been fully restored and remastered from the original film print and multitrack audio masters and now finally receives its first authorised release on DVD and Blu-ray. Filmed in Texas in 1972 over four nights of the Exile On Main Street US tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English DTS-HD MA 5.1
> 
> English DD 5.1
> 
> LPCM Stereo.
> 
> 
> TRACKLISTING
> 
> 
> 1) Brown Sugar 2) ***** 3) Gimme Shelter 4) Dead Flowers 5) Happy 6) Tumbling Dice 7) Love In Vain 8) Sweet Virginia 9) You Can’t Always Get What You Want 10) All Down the Line 11) Midnight Rambler 12) Bye Bye Johnny 13) Rip This Joint 14) Jumpin’ Jack Flash 15) Street Fighting Man
> 
> 
> The line-up for this show comprised Mick Jagger (vocals), Keith Richards (guitars), Charlie Watts (drums), Bill Wyman (bass), Mick Taylor (guitars) with Bobby Keys (saxophones), Jim Price (horns) and Nicky Hopkins (piano).
> 
> 
> http://www.yourwaytomusic.com/the-ro...nd-hd-blu-ray/



FYI... Best Buy has this Bluray for $9.99.


----------



## vision-master

an the Biggest Bang (4 dvd pakage) for $4.99


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/19334126
> 
> 
> I didn't want to hear that, mine is on route. How does it sound?



Like old live stones from the 70's with no backups.....


Sorry, Deep Purple blew away these stoners back in the day.


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19335586
> 
> 
> Like old live stones from the 70's with no backups.....
> 
> 
> Sorry, Deep Purple blew away these stoners back in the day.



I like Deep Purple (MK2 is my fav) also, as well as the Stones, Zeppelin, etc. Personally, I don't look at it that one band is better than the other, but whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Artslinger

I often wonder if Bluray of so-so old stuff actually makes it looks worse then a standard def DVD would.


----------



## vision-master

Woodstock bluray was stunning considering it was from 16mm film.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/19336021
> 
> 
> I like Deep Purple (MK2 is my fav) also, as well as the Stones, Zeppelin, etc. Personally, I don't look at it that one band is better than the other, but whatever makes you happy.


Happy lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU2KapIAW7g


----------



## d_m1010

Depeche Mode Live on Blu-ray in November. Blu of the year for me.

http://www.depechemode.com/news.html


----------



## Artslinger












On November 16th, Eagle Vision is releasing VELVET REVOLVER's Live In Houston DVD. The show was filmed in Houston, Texas in 2005 during the tour in support of their bestselling and Grammy Award winning debut album Contraband. The full-length live tracks are intercut with snippets of interview with the various band members talking about how Velvet Revolver came into being. The set list naturally focuses on that debut release but is complimented by two tracks from the GUNS N' ROSES catalog and two tracks from STONE TEMPLE PILOTS debut album highlighting the history of the band members. Velvet Revolver are an outstanding live band and are on great form in front of a typically enthusiastic Texan crowd.


Live In Houston tracklisting:

'Sucker Train Blues'

'Do It For The Kids'

'Headspace'

'Crackerman'

'Illegal I'

'It's So Easy'

'Fall To Pieces'

'Big Machine'

'Set Me Free'

'Used To Love Her'

'Slither'

'Sex Type Thing'


Audio: Dolby Digital Stereo, Dolby 5.1 surround, DTS Video: 16:9 TRT: 78 minutes


Line-up:

Scott Weiland (lead vocals)

Slash (lead guitars)

Duff McKagan (bass, vocals)

Matt Sorum (drums, vocals)

Dave Kushner (rhythm guitar)


----------



## toobwacky

Considering all the RABID fans that hang-out on this board, I'm surprised this hasn't already been mentioned:









*Pink Floyd may get back together for charity*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11556101


----------



## vision-master

I wonder if Rogers son will play keyboards?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19346068
> 
> 
> Considering all the RABID fans that hang-out on this board, I'm surprised this hasn't already been mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pink Floyd may get back together for charity*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11556101



Yeah, I have tickets for GM place in Vancouver for Dec. 10th. I'm hoping since Canada is part of the Empire that they will show up there...But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## vision-master

For all you Metalheads, *'Testament'* (2005) is worth getting, AQ/VQ is excellent along with a stunning super high energy performance.


----------



## vision-master

Jazz on a Summer's day - 1958










Early Beatles










Early Stones










Monterey Pop










Woodstock










Notice the change today......



































What does this mean?


----------



## mattg3

Kids are angry today and hate their own music because its painful to listen to


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/19352198
> 
> 
> Kids are angry today and hate their own music because its painful to listen to



and they have been that way for some time ..


----------



## vision-master

So, is this a reflection with our collective consciousness. Not just kids, but all of us?


----------



## toobwacky

*vision-master*, you are a HUGE proponent of today's metal music, so I find it interesting that YOU - of all people - are wondering about this.


Personally I find most metal music to be angry, border-line insane and joyless. And when it's blasted off the stage at 110db, it's not surprising to see that reflected in the audience. To me, most metal sounds like a grinding exorcism of some deep-seeded psychological poison.



OTOH, take a show like Chickenfoot It's *hard* rock, but the band is smiling and having a blast, the audience too and it's a shared communal experience of FUN! That's the experience I want when I go to a show or watch a concert at home.


I just don't see what people get out of metal, unless it's some sort of anger catharsis, but I'd really be interested to hear from its fans what the appeal is. Sincerely interested.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19352582
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Personally I find most metal music to be angry, border-line insane and joyless. And when it's blasted off the stage at 110db, it's not surprising to see that reflected in the audience. To me, most metal sounds like a grinding exorcism of some deep-seeded psychological poison.
> *


*


As a long time gigging guitarist, my take is music reflects the times we live in .. the faction of the population that's into this type of "music" reflects their feelings .. and it has for some time now .. BTW, I agree with your statement ..







*


----------



## Beta Tester

Today's kids have greater spending power and greater material comfort than my generation did. But they certainly have less freedom. Perhaps some form of rebellion gets reflected in the music.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beta Tester* /forum/post/19352783
> 
> 
> Today's kids have greater spending power and greater material comfort than my generation did. But they certainly have less freedom. Perhaps some form of rebellion gets reflected in the music.



Curious as to how they have less freedom ..??


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19352582
> 
> *vision-master*, you are a HUGE proponent of today’s metal music, so I find it interesting that YOU - of all people - are wondering about this.
> 
> 
> Personally I find most metal music to be angry, border-line insane and joyless. And when it’s blasted off the stage at 110db, it’s not surprising to see that reflected in the audience. To me, most metal sounds like a grinding exorcism of some deep-seeded psychological poison.
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH, take a show like Chickenfoot… It’s *hard* rock, but the band is smiling and having a blast, the audience too and it’s a shared communal experience of FUN! That’s the experience I want when I go to a show or watch a concert at home.
> 
> 
> I just don’t see what people get out of metal, unless it’s some sort of anger catharsis, but I’d really be interested to hear from its fans what the appeal is. Sincerely interested.



What a line of BS... have you ever watched a metal concert the band members smile and have a good time.


Then you make matters worse by saying people listen to metal because they are angry, that is a very simple minded statement.


Sammy Hagar of Chickenfoot is a rockn' roll cheeseball showman.


----------



## vision-master

BUT, we have come from innocent hand waving fans, to peace symbol loving kids, to mosh pit/ devil horn/ finger waving lunatics. The music edge seems to be getting harder and harder.












> Quote:
> Sammy Hagar of Chickenfoot is a rockn' roll cheeseball showman.



I hated taht DVD.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19352817
> 
> 
> Curious as to how they have less freedom ..??



If you were from the 50's or 60's you would understand......


Way less freedom today.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19353350
> 
> 
> If you were from the 50's or 60's you would understand......
> 
> 
> Way less freedom today.



I was born in 1944 ..


----------



## vision-master

Well, you should very well know then.


I'm not going into details.......










Greaser or Baldy?


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19353336
> 
> 
> BUT, we have come from innocent hand waving fans, to peace symbol loving kids, to mosh pit/ devil horn/ finger waving lunatics. The music edge seems to be getting harder and harder.



This is the crux of this discussion and it's a POV that can't simplistically be dismissed as "BS" since it has been expressed in several different ways by several different posters.


What does this metamorphosis from "*hand waving fans, to peace symbol loving kids, to mosh pit/ devil horn/ finger waving lunatics.* " mean?


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19353430
> 
> 
> Well, you should very well know then.
> 
> 
> I'm not going into details.......



Making a statement and not being willing to give your opinion on why it's so .. ? I'm simply curious of why you think that ..


Myself, I see them as having MORE freedom .. did Mommy and Daddy buy us a car the minute we got a license ..?? Not me .. Did Mommy and Daddy hand over regular cash ..?? Not me.. Wear whatever clothes they want .. ? Eat whatever suits them .. ?? Stay out till all hours ..??


I could make a pretty long list .. and I have firsthand experience watching it happen with my own grandkids ..


Yes, I'm a geezer ..


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19352616
> 
> 
> As a long time gigging guitarist, my take is music reflects the times we live in .. the faction of the population that's into this type of "music" reflects their feelings .. and it has for some time now .. BTW, I agree with your statement ..



I'll add to my previous post that, discounting the music itself, the lyrics are the reflection .. people tend to relate to the words when identifying with any song .. it's the message ..


Obviously, those that follow hard core metal like the genre and that's fine .. I'm not one of them, and that's fine as well .. as a muscian, the music is pretty simplistic and talent is suplanted by distortion, overdriven amps, etc ..


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19353517
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, those that follow hard core metal like the genre and that's fine .. I'm not one of them, and that's fine as well .. as a muscian, the music is pretty simplistic and talent is suplanted by distortion, overdriven amps, etc ..



I couldn't agree more.


Still, I'd like to hear what aficianados of the genre have to say about it.


Anyone?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19353517
> 
> 
> I'll add to my previous post that, discounting the music itself, the lyrics are the reflection .. people tend to relate to the words when identifying with any song .. it's the message ..
> 
> 
> Obviously, those that follow hard core metal like the genre and that's fine .. I'm not one of them, and that's fine as well .. as a muscian, the music is pretty simplistic and talent is suplanted by distortion, overdriven amps, etc ..



Simplistic? Speaking as a guitarist metal can be very complex music.


What form of popular music do you consider complex?


I can enjoy all types of music without putting down people that like a different of style then I do.


----------



## vision-master

Metal is about the only 'new' music I can listen too. Some of it's really good.


That's not my point!


The point is look what's happened since say the mid 60's. Why all the moshing, middle finger waving and devil horns.


The colors are dark and ppl are filled with tattoos....


No one just simply waves and jumps up & down with a big smile on their face, it all seems more sinister these day's.


----------



## toobwacky

^^^Absolutely!


This discussion seems to have splintered in two.


VM’s original question was what accounts for the difference in the audience expressions from what appears to be happy, joy-filled fans to what appears to be hostile, angry fans.


I, perhaps erroneously, assumed the hostile / angry fans were at metal concerts because the expressions on their faces is a visual representation of how metal sounds to me.


Music is totally subjective, so if we take out the comparison of genres, we are left with the audience’s reactions (facial expressions & body language) to what they are hearing.


There’s a massive difference in the photos VM posted that anyone can see. What accounts for this difference in reaction? It has to be the music… right?


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19353904
> 
> 
> Simplistic? Speaking as a guitarist metal can be very complex music.
> 
> 
> What form of popular music do you consider complex?
> 
> 
> I can enjoy all types of music without putting down people that like a different of style then I do.



I don't believe there is any "put down" in my post .. I will say that you seem to read into things more than necessary .. metal has it's place, obviously, or it would not be a genre ..


I find it to be very simplistic from a structure standpoint .. and the overuse of effects and distortion is an attempt to make it sound more complex than it actually is ..


I've been a guitarist now for 50 years and played with some of the best .. so I know where I come from ..


Try some Frank Zappa, Steely Dan, some complex time signatures (signatures that don't fit into the usual duple or triple categories) such as Pink Floyd, Dream Theater, Radiohead, Allman Brothers, ... add some Steve Vai, Allan Holdsworth, Joe Satriani, Al Dimeola, David Gilmour solo material, man, the list goes on ..


Glad you asked, made me think about it ..











....... Gotta add John Petrucci and Robert Fripp.


----------



## d35tr04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19339197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On November 16th, Eagle Vision is releasing VELVET REVOLVER's Live In Houston DVD. The show was filmed in Houston, Texas in 2005 during the tour in support of their bestselling and Grammy Award winning debut album Contraband. The full-length live tracks are intercut with snippets of interview with the various band members talking about how Velvet Revolver came into being. The set list naturally focuses on that debut release but is complimented by two tracks from the GUNS N' ROSES catalog and two tracks from STONE TEMPLE PILOTS debut album highlighting the history of the band members. Velvet Revolver are an outstanding live band and are on great form in front of a typically enthusiastic Texan crowd.
> 
> 
> Live In Houston tracklisting:
> 
> 'Sucker Train Blues'
> 
> 'Do It For The Kids'
> 
> 'Headspace'
> 
> 'Crackerman'
> 
> 'Illegal I'
> 
> 'It's So Easy'
> 
> 'Fall To Pieces'
> 
> 'Big Machine'
> 
> 'Set Me Free'
> 
> 'Used To Love Her'
> 
> 'Slither'
> 
> 'Sex Type Thing'
> 
> 
> Audio: Dolby Digital Stereo, Dolby 5.1 surround, DTS Video: 16:9 TRT: 78 minutes
> 
> 
> Line-up:
> 
> Scott Weiland (lead vocals)
> 
> Slash (lead guitars)
> 
> Duff McKagan (bass, vocals)
> 
> Matt Sorum (drums, vocals)
> 
> Dave Kushner (rhythm guitar)



Can't hardly wait until November 16th for this dvd.


----------



## toobwacky

Nice list there *PUFF*










To which I'll add:










It all came together for Scofield on this album.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> I've been a guitarist now for 50 years and played with some of the best .. so I know where I come from ..



Ok, who RU then?


----------



## toobwacky

VM - The early shows are identified, but do you know what shows those latter day photos are from?


Interesting topic btw.


----------



## vision-master

No, google pictures can be a nightmare. If I only could beam down what's in my brain. It took me over an hour just to come up with these few pictures.


Last night TAMI show was on the telly and it really hit me.


Remember when bands were introduced by a host.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19354067
> 
> 
> I don't believe there is any "put down" in my post .. I will say that you seem to read into things more than necessary .. metal has it's place, obviously, or it would not be a genre ..
> 
> 
> I find it to be very simplistic from a structure standpoint .. and the overuse of effects and distortion is an attempt to make it sound more complex than it actually is ..
> 
> 
> I've been a guitarist now for 50 years and played with some of the best .. so I know where I come from ..
> 
> *Try some Frank Zappa, Steely Dan, some complex time signatures (signatures that don't fit into the usual duple or triple categories) such as Pink Floyd, Dream Theater, Radiohead, Allman Brothers, ... add some Steve Vai, Allan Holdsworth, Joe Satriani, Al Dimeola, David Gilmour solo material, man, the list goes on ..*Glad you asked, made me think about it ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... Gotta add John Petrucci and Robert Fripp.



I did not get "put down" as to your intended meaning - but your post was not directed @ me. That said, not all metal can or should be excluded from that list.


You could add both Tool & Iron Maiden to the above list - both "metal", but both far more "melodic prog" than anything else and would fit in your bolded paragraph nicely w/o batting an eyelash.


I've been playing guitar for 25 yrs, so I know about 1/2 way where you come from.














Very good choices, though - I enjoy all of the above.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19352971
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Sammy Hagar of Chickenfoot is a rockn' roll cheeseball showman.



"Sammy Hagar throws a pretty good party. Me? I AM the party" - David Lee Roth.


----------



## vision-master

Damn, why doesn't BB carry DIO's new DVD!










I wanted a quick fix NOW!


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Wish this had more songs from the new record but I'm still getting this on Nov 16th...Blu-Ray please?


----------



## yyztmmb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19354067
> 
> 
> Try some Frank Zappa, Steely Dan, some complex time signatures (signatures that don't fit into the usual duple or triple categories) such as Pink Floyd, Dream Theater, Radiohead, Allman Brothers, ... add some Steve Vai, Allan Holdsworth, Joe Satriani, Al Dimeola, David Gilmour solo material, man, the list goes on ..



Could I please add Alex Lifeson to that already incredible list?


Also, on the metal issue......

I can make my son available to explain what death metal does for him. He will begin by separating metal from death metal.


I'm between people my son's age and (some) of you guys. Didn't our parents, or the generation before us, look at "our" music in much the way some are talking about today's metal scene? That's strictly an observation, not a judgement. "Hippies" (in the first few photos) were as feared and misunderstood as the people in the last couple of photos are now. The peace sign was two thirds towards the devil horns. Hendrix's wail, distortion, wah,feedback, etc. was probably as grating on our parents' ears as Chuck Schuldiner is to us. Remember the end of the movie "Back to the Future"? That's a great example. "Your kids are gonna love it".

I was alive for the "first" Woodstock, but alot of people here probably only consider that there was only one Woodstock to begin with. Technically, there were 3 and I remember the last 2. The third, and perhaps most notorious one, was only miles from my house.

Also, wasn't there a murder at Altamont? Some people cite that as the end of the love generation.

I don't mean to make this a history lesson...you guys lived it and I learn from everything you post. But I am in between the two (you and them) and I get both sides. Yes. We are angrier. Look no further that most lengthy threads on AVS. At some point, people get snarky, nasty, or beligerant in them. It's everywhere.

I can make my son available, if anyone wants. He is bright, articulate, well versed and knows why he loves the hardcore death metal. He's also not generally an angry person.


----------



## mattg3

Well lets put it this way.At 63 I can honestly say music was about 80 percent of my life growing up and still plays a big role.Of course we were angry as hell in the sixties with the war and protest but the music took us somewhere else when we needed it.Pete Townsend kicked(literally) Abbie Hoffman off the stage when he tried to get political at Woodstock.We were mad at the politics but tried to view the rest of out lives in a kinder way.When i lived in Venice California in 1970 you never passed anyone on the street without saying hello.Pretentious maybe but it sure felt good and we didnt fear much.Bikers,hippies,townies,businessmen etc.all living in the same place and just enjoying life.

Not going to get into what its like today since we are all a part of it.Could music change our spirits again like they did in the sixties?Maybe and I hope it shows up in my lifetime.


----------



## vision-master

Check out 'My Morning Jacket'


----------



## mattg3

I have and yes I think they are great.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/19354896
> 
> 
> I did not get "put down" as to your intended meaning - but your post was not directed @ me. That said, not all metal can or should be excluded from that list.
> 
> 
> You could add both Tool & Iron Maiden to the above list - both "metal", but both far more "melodic prog" than anything else and would fit in your bolded paragraph nicely w/o batting an eyelash.
> 
> 
> I've been playing guitar for 25 yrs, so I know about 1/2 way where you come from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good choices, though - I enjoy all of the above.



I will freely admit that my exposure to hard core metal is limited, as it's just not for me .. I think the discussion was really started on the "death metal" like/dislike .. musical simplicity, etc .. I agree that Tool and Iron Maiden would fit the list ..







.. at 66, I pride myself in still being pretty hip on what's out there and I'm always open to new material .. much to the surprise of my young grandkids, nephews and nieces ..










But yes, I also freely admit to being a geezer ..


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19358116
> 
> 
> I will freely admit that my exposure to hard core metal is limited, as it's just not for me .. I think the discussion was really started on the "death metal" like/dislike .. musical simplicity, etc .. I agree that Tool and Iron Maiden would fit the list ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. at 66, I pride myself in still being pretty hip on what's out there and I'm always open to new material .. much to the surprise of my young grandkids, nephews and nieces ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I also freely admit to being a geezer ..



Good post. I too am a geezer physically, but not mentally. I am 62, like a lot of current performers. Below is a short list of some of my favorite young performers, i would love to see a short list of some of your favorites so i could compare one geezer to another.


Katy Perry

Lady Gaga

Daughtry

Maroon 5

Beyonce

Adam Lambert

Alicia Keys

etc.


By the way, i also like "old farts" who still make good music like Billy Joel, Elton John, Paul McCartney, Tina Turner, Mariah Carey, Madonna, etc.


----------



## mgkdragn

I like the Wikipedia definition .. "Geezer is a term for a man. It can carry either the connotation of age and eccentricity or, in the UK, that of self-education such as craftiness or stylishness."


and would like to think of myself in terms of the UK part ..


Just off the top of my head, in addition to your list, yankeeman, I'd add John Legend, Usher, Neon Trees, Wilco, just to name a few ..


A special tip of the hat to Daughtry for helping keep rock alive ..


Dave Matthews has to be in there, not as young as some, but .. an incredibly gifted artist and fantastic live act ..


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good post. I too am a geezer physically, but not mentally. I am 62, like a lot of current performers. Below is a short list of some of my favorite young performers, i would love to see a short list of some of your favorites so i could compare one geezer to another.
> 
> 
> Katy Perry
> 
> Lady Gaga
> 
> Daughtry
> 
> Maroon 5
> 
> Beyonce
> 
> Adam Lambert
> 
> Alicia Keys
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> By the way, i also like "old farts" who still make good music like Billy Joel, Elton John, Paul McCartney, Tina Turner, Mariah Carey, Madonna, etc.



I'm getting up there as well, and I can't believe I like her, but you need to include Pink in there. Her rendition of "Babe I'm Going to Leave You" on the Funhouse Bluray is pretty impressive IMO.


----------



## tony123

Old Farts like "Madonna and Mariah Carey".....can't believe that day has come.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Katy Perry
> 
> Lady Gaga
> 
> Daughtry
> 
> Maroon 5
> 
> Beyonce
> 
> Adam Lambert
> 
> Alicia Keys
> 
> etc.



Never heard a one of them.










Clearly I'm on the metal side of things.....


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/19359314
> 
> 
> Old Farts like "Madonna and Mariah Carey".....can't believe that day has come.



I'll take Megadeth....


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19358116
> 
> 
> I will freely admit that my exposure to hard core metal is limited, as it's just not for me .. I think the discussion was really started on the "death metal" like/dislike .. musical simplicity, etc .. I agree that Tool and Iron Maiden would fit the list ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. at 66, I pride myself in still being pretty hip on what's out there and I'm always open to new material .. much to the surprise of my young grandkids, nephews and nieces ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I also freely admit to being a geezer ..



When it comes to music, I hit geezerdom around 25-30 (am now 40)


Outside of the metal/heavy rock bands I was into @ 15 (Maiden among them), not much in the genre today does much for me either. Metallica hasn't made a decent record since ..And Justice For All, IMO. Most modern stuff is mostly derivative noise or "rock by numbers" as I call it. I can see the chord changes coming several measures away.


I do like several Slipknot tracks, though.


But Tool is more King Crimson/Pink Floyd-ian to me, w/ a singer who has to have been at least slightly influenced by Genesis-era Peter Gabriel (at least in his stage appearance if not overall) - and has one hell of a voice. I've loved Maiden since first hearing Piece of Mind in '83. What blows me away is that now into their 50's - near 60 for Nicko McBrain - they are not a nostalgia act at all & making arguably their best music yet. And playing the crap out of it live.


Of course, metal lost me w/ most of the LA hair bands. Sad that Van Halen inadvertently caused all of that. Thank God Jane's Addiction rolled around as I graduated high school to cling to something that rocked. While I also loved much of the "alt-rock" of the '80s (some would find it weird back then that The Smiths & Judas Priest shared a record rack in my room), I always leaned toward the rock. And still do.


----------



## vision-master

Testament!


----------



## lockeed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/19354910
> 
> 
> "Sammy Hagar throws a pretty good party. Me? I AM the party" - David Lee Roth.



Lolll!










Still I've been a die hard Van Halen fan for years and I've been to shows with Hagar as front man and another one with David.... and my choice: Sammy all the way, hands down. Much better singer and extremely generous with the crowd... great show...


For the guys who where talking about metal earlier, you should really start listening to Killswitch Engage. pickup "As daylight die" album. I think they are in a category by themselfs. In Flame is pretty close but Killswitch just sounds awesome, no other words... Great song structure, good singer, great guitar players... great drummer. And they are verry melodic. Don't forget Sevendust! Pickup the "Season" album, its good from the first note to the last.


Anyway, just my 2 cents


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19354067
> 
> 
> I don't believe there is any "put down" in my post .. I will say that you seem to read into things more than necessary .. metal has it's place, obviously, or it would not be a genre ..
> 
> 
> I find it to be very simplistic from a structure standpoint .. and the overuse of effects and distortion is an attempt to make it sound more complex than it actually is ..
> 
> 
> I've been a guitarist now for 50 years and played with some of the best .. so I know where I come from ..
> 
> 
> Try some Frank Zappa, Steely Dan, some complex time signatures (signatures that don't fit into the usual duple or triple categories) such as Pink Floyd, Dream Theater, Radiohead, Allman Brothers, ... add some Steve Vai, Allan Holdsworth, Joe Satriani, Al Dimeola, David Gilmour solo material, man, the list goes on ..
> 
> 
> Glad you asked, made me think about it ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... Gotta add John Petrucci and Robert Fripp.



Say what you want but it was a put down... seems like you are backing down from your original thoughts.


Just because you have been a guitarist for 50 years doesn't give you anymore say on what is good or bad as music. Just saying that makes me question your "playing with the best" statement.


----------



## vision-master

I just watch ppl perform and am simply amazed at the sounds I hear. I'm 100% fan.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19354931
> 
> 
> Damn, why doesn't BB carry DIO's new DVD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a quick fix NOW!



Speaking of I have the new DIO - Holy Diver Live [BluRay] on backorder from ImportCDs along with the new Michael Schenker - Live In Tokyo: 30Th Anniversary Japan Tour [BluRay].


----------



## toobwacky

Metal gets a lot of coverage in this thread… And I do mean a *LOT*. Critiques of the genre are bound to crop up from time to time due to the extensive coverage the genre receives here. A fair critique of it should not be taken as an insult.


V-M brought up an interesting phenomenon with the pictures he posted. Unfortunately, that facet of the topic got buried by all of the discussion regarding who likes metal and who doesn’t. I accept the blame for that derailment because I assumed the photos of the “angry” audiences were from metal concerts. In fact, I was at least partially correct because it appears that one of those photos is from an Oz Fest.


So, does anyone care to opine on VM’s intended topic?


My take on it is something like this: Metal concerts aren’t just about the music, they are an “event” that is attended where music is just one component of the event. Just as important to some/many/most of the event goers is what happens in the audience, both individually and collectively. These events are a cathartic release where it’s socially acceptable to vent one’s anger and rage. In fact, this is one of the few arenas where it’s possible, even expected, for the attendees to act out. *The music just provides the sound-track for this collective pressure release.* The audience is there not so much for the concert, but for the primal purge.


This, in my mind, is what accounts for the differences in VM's photos. Thoughts?


----------



## lockeed

Sorry but I have to disagree with your statement. While it might be true that lot of metal concerts end up looking like an ultimate fighting championship... for the majority, it's quite the opposite. I recently went to a Killswitch Engage/In-flames concert in Montreal, while aprox 75 to 100 people just in front of the stage where throwing themselves around, the other 4000 people in attendance where just in awe. Honestly, the majority of them came to see In-Flames, but went back home with Killswitch songs in their heads... The show proved that metal (or melodic metal?) has a lot of "attentive" fans and particularly lots of musicians followers... I'm one, been playing/recording and arranging music for 20 year +


----------



## caper_1

that concert must have ROCKED !!!!!!!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19360841
> 
> 
> Speaking of I have the new DIO - Holy Diver Live [BluRay] on backorder from ImportCDs along with the new Michael Schenker - Live In Tokyo: 30Th Anniversary Japan Tour [BluRay].



I tried picking up both DIO and MS @ BB - they don't carry these titles. WTF?


Ordered from Amazon.


----------



## vision-master

Crossroads Guitar... [Blu-ray Disc] [11/9] - Blu-ray Disc *$21.99*



> Quote:
> Eric Clapton
> 
> Best Buy® Exclusive
> 
> 
> This deluxe edition has more than 4½ hours of concert footage from the sold out Crossroads Guitar Festival 2010. Artists performing include Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, Sheryl Crow, Vince Gill, Buddy Guy, B.B. King, John Mayer, Bill Murray, Steve Winwood, Ronnie Wood, ZZ Top and others.
> 
> The Best Buy exclusive bonus disc features five extra performances, and behind-the-scenes footage and interviews.
> 
> 
> While supplies last.


 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Crossroa...Rays&lp=1&cp=1


----------



## Artslinger












R.E.M. - Live From Austin TX


Release Date: October 26, 2010



History was made the night of March 13, 2008, when the members of R.E.M. stepped onto the Austin City Limits stage for the first time a special milestone for the longest-running music show in American television. Almost three decades into their career and just days before the release of their 14th studio album Accelerate, on a breezy Texas day amidst the buzz of South by Southwest that week, they gave the intimate audience of 350 a concert experience that Pitchfork Magazine called amazing and USA Today dubbed a special treat. For the first time since that night, here s an expanded performance for you to enjoy, not the edited down version from the PBS broadcast.


1. Living Well Is The Best Revenge

2. Man-Sized Wreath

3. Drive

4. So. Central Rain

5. Accelerate

6. Fall On Me

7. Hollow Man

8. Electrolite

9. Houston

10. Supernatural Superserious

11. Bad Day

12. Losing My Religion

13. I m Gonna DJ

14. Horse To Water

15. Imitation Of Life

16. Until The Day Is Done

17. Man On The Moon


----------



## vision-master

Why don't my embedded video's work here?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19363635
> 
> 
> Why don't my embedded video's work here?



Copy the url like this...

youtube.com/watch?v=euqaOu-cOUo 


Then only use what is after the equal sign like this...


euqaOu-cOUo


Then put that between the YouTube tags.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19363526
> 
> 
> R.E.M. - Live From Austin TX:
> 
> 
> 1. Living Well Is The Best Revenge
> 
> 2. Man-Sized Wreath
> 
> 3. Drive
> 
> 4. So. Central Rain
> 
> 5. Accelerate
> 
> 6. Fall On Me
> 
> 7. Hollow Man
> 
> 8. Electrolite
> 
> 9. Houston
> 
> 10. Supernatural Superserious
> 
> 11. Bad Day
> 
> 12. Losing My Religion
> 
> 13. I m Gonna DJ
> 
> 14. Horse To Water
> 
> 15. Imitation Of Life
> 
> 16. Until The Day Is Done
> 
> 17. Man On The Moon



Weighted too heavily with post-IRS material for me. The biggest problem I have with that band ever since the IRS days is their penchant for disowning all that stuff, when it's arguably the superior material.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19364776
> 
> 
> Weighted too heavily with post-IRS material for me. The biggest problem I have with that band ever since the IRS days is their penchant for disowning all that stuff, when it's arguably the superior material.



Yeah I agree.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19360841
> 
> 
> Speaking of I have the new DIO - Holy Diver Live [BluRay] on backorder from ImportCDs along with the new Michael Schenker - Live In Tokyo: 30Th Anniversary Japan Tour [BluRay].



Checked email, both items have shipped - amazon...


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19364776
> 
> 
> Weighted too heavily with post-IRS material for me. The biggest problem I have with that band ever since the IRS days is their penchant for disowning all that stuff, when it's arguably the superior material.



Concur, although I did really dig most of GREEN. FOr me, I guess once Bill Berry left, I thought they should have hung it up.


I do recall reading a biography on R.E.M. many years ago (right around GREEN, IIRC) where Peter Buck stated R.E.M. planned on breaking up on 12/31/99. Sometimes wish they had.


----------



## lockeed

I'm not really a big fan of Our Lady Peace, but their DVD rock... Nice audio production. Sounds really good.











Same thing goes for Nickelback of course....


Still, Nine Inch Nails "Beside you in time" blu-ray is still the show to beat as far as audio production IMHO... definitely a "Must Buy".


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19365220
> 
> 
> Checked email, both items have shipped - amazon...



Yeh I should have gone with Amazon but i wanted to save a few bucks so i went with ImportCDs.


You should like the MSG concert I've read some really good things about it.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/19282567
> 
> 
> Well after sitting through disc 2 and 3 I can honestly say this concert is amazing.Things really take off in disc 2.For me Jeff becks Day in A Life was breathtaking and Im not a Springsteen fan but my god did he kick ass.Dont miss U2 and Black eye Peas in an amazing performance.
> 
> Was it just me or did Ozzy look about 25 and Jeff beck looked almost exactly as he did when i saw him in 1968.



Jeff beck made this disk for me, but I'm a huge Jeff Beck fan.


----------



## mattg3

Not sure what you mean Art but Beck is the boss


----------



## vision-master

Oh pleaze.....


Mick Jagger ruled.


----------



## 5o9

Looks like some good concerts identified. ^


Rented Emerson Lake & Palmer Montreux, I think 1997. Pretty good for the time as all Montreux jazz fest dvds are, but 4:3. I really don't care about aspect ratio, I'm in for the performance and AQ. Think if you want a collection of 50 or 100 quality concerts, this one should be in it. Somewhat like my beloved Dream Theater, but catchier tunes


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/19368121
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean Art but Beck is the boss



The Jeff Beck performances were my favorites.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/19368761
> 
> 
> Looks like some good concerts identified. ^
> 
> 
> Rented Emerson Lake & Palmer Montreux, I think 1997. Pretty good for the time as all Montreux jazz fest dvds are, but 4:3. I really don't care about aspect ratio, I'm in for the performance and AQ. Think if you want a collection of 50 or 100 quality concerts, this one should be in it. Somewhat like my beloved Dream Theater, but catchier tunes



You rented the old one. The new bluray release is 16:9 and stunning.


----------



## vision-master

What the heck were they smoking, My package just came in from a Amazon seller, Dio - holy diver.


Fook, they sent me Oakland Athletices - vintage world series films.... WTF


I'm pissed.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19374351
> 
> 
> What the heck were they smoking, My package just came in from a Amazon seller, Dio - holy diver.
> 
> 
> Fook, they sent me Oakland Athletices - vintage world series films.... WTF
> 
> 
> I'm pissed.



LOL, that would piss me off to.


ImportCDs fianlly shipped my Blurays, I'll have them next week.


----------



## vision-master

Hopefully MSG will show tomorrow. AS, please let me know what you think of DIO's dvd. Right now I'm so livid, I lost interest in DIO. I called everywere in this big city of 2 million and nobody stocks this title? I wuz told bluray concert dvd's are very poor sellers?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Got my MSG BR today. PQ and AQ are Excellent!! Great performance too..

Haven't watched the bonus stuff yet. I watched it in both DTS and then in LPCM stereo mode with my Onkyo set to Studio-mix. I enjoyed the DTS mix but I prefer what seems like a hotter mix with the latter settings. One hour and 44 minute show plus the bonus stuff. Love it!! Very close to the show I saw a few months ago...


----------



## vision-master

Picked up this one yesterday - Slayer kicks butt if you like metal.


Picture is letterbox with only 2.0 PCM, but it was worth it to see Slayer play a fullset.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19377965
> 
> 
> Picked up this one yesterday - Slayer kicks butt if you like metal.
> 
> 
> Picture is letterbox with only 2.0 PCM, but it was worth it to see Slayer play a fullset.



Yeah, the picture format on this was a strange choice - pillar boxed widescreen.

It's not quite a full set - missing 5 songs from that evening.

Hopefully the Big Four release will become the definitive Slayer show on DVD/BD.


----------



## vision-master

Maybe it wuz done this way in order to get all the material on one standard disk?


----------



## toobwacky












I know the buzz regarding this release died long ago. I may have seen this when it came out too, but I watched it this weekend and wanted to comment on it. I've recently upgraded my entire audio system and the sound quality of this disc had a major impact on my reaction to it.


I'm a casual Jeff Beck fan and got to see him live around 1977 or so. There's no doubt he's an amazing guitar slinger and deserves his status as a legend. A Day In The Life is spectacular here and the high point of the show for me. Nevertheless, I won't be buying this disc for these reasons:


> The sound is just okay. It's somewhat dynamically compressed and if I were mixing, I would have lowered the global EQ above 500hz by around 4db. As it is, the mix sounds shrill while simultaneously lacking air at the very top end. These finding were confirmed by watching the spectral analysis of the audio track on my Audio Control C-101 Series III. For reference, I listened to the Dolby Stereo mix from the DVD version through the analog outputs of my Sony ES blu-ray player. Maybe the other tracks or the blu-ray version sounds better... IDK.


> Tal Wilkenfeld is a competent bass player. Nothing more. This show would have been so much better with a bass player in the same league as Beck is on lead. I'm baffled why she's on stage with Beck, unless there are non-musical reasons for here presence.


> To me, Freeway Jam and Going Down are inexcusable omissions in any live Jeff Beck set.


Hard core Jeff Beck fans probably won't be bothered by this disc's short-comings and will, no doubt, want to own this title. To everyone else, I recommended it as a rental only.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Well, I have the BR version of this and it is phenomenal. At least it sounds that way on my system. Plus the BR version includes better bonus material.


As far as the set list goes. I can see your point about those 2 songs being omitted, but just how many more versions of them do we need? I would much rather have heard his newer take on some old Yardbirds or BBA material.


About the bass player. I'm a bass player and she is very good. She holds down the bottom end and is right in the pocket. I think she complements the band nicely and allows Jeff to go and be the guitar virtuoso that he is. Who would be better? Allen Woody? Unfortunately, he is dead. Les Claypool? Maybe, if could throttle it back a little.


I respect your assesment of the regular DVD. Maybe the BR version is better and has me spoiled....


----------



## badgerpilot

Glad to hear the BR version phenomenal! It's funny because this disc is on it's way from Netflix. Should have it tomorrow.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/19387408
> 
> 
> 
> About the bass player. I'm a bass player and she is very good. She holds down the bottom end and is right in the pocket. I think she complements the band nicely and allows Jeff to go and be the guitar virtuoso that he is. *Who would be better?* Allen Woody? Unfortunately, he is dead. Les Claypool? Maybe, if could throttle it back a little.



John Paul Jones (if Beck could have gotten him.) Tim Bogert... or Pino Palladino or any number of fine session musicians could have easily blown Tal Wilkenfeld off the stage. Beck doesn't need a blase' bass player to shine as a guitarist.


Just my .02. I don't expect anyone to agree with me.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19392705
> 
> 
> Beck doesn't need a blase' bass player to shine as a guitarist.



Well, if you want _my_ .02, I don't think that Beck especially "shone" in this performance all that much, either.


I certainly didn't see anything which warrants his reputation as a "guitar God".


To be fair, I have seen him where he does appear to be a bit more of an exceptional musician (though still not at the level that many of his "worshipers" put him at), but I didn't think that this performance was really one of them.


I thought the whole production was sort of dull, actually. The sound quality and engineering were pretty mediocre, the smiles and "knowing looks" Beck was giving the other musicians were forced and disingenuous, and him just basically doing more "fiddling around" with little, obviously rehearsed and memorized bits on the guitar that I've heard a million times over really didn't impress me all that much.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19393390
> 
> 
> Well, if you want _my_ .02, I don't think that Beck especially "shone" in this performance all that much, either.
> 
> 
> I certainly didn't see anything which warrants his reputation as a "guitar God".
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have seen him where he does appear to be a bit more of an exceptional musician (though still not at the level that many of his "worshipers" put him at), but I didn't think that this performance was really one of them.
> 
> 
> I thought the whole production was sort of dull, actually. The sound quality and engineering were pretty mediocre, the smiles and "knowing looks" Beck was giving the other musicians were forced and disingenuous, and him just basically doing more "fiddling around" with little, obviously rehearsed and memorized bits on the guitar that I've heard a million times over really didn't impress me all that much.



Much the same can be said of Carlos Santanas latest cover album, of which the video is in rotation on CATV .. Guitar Heaven .. which essentially is much like sitting in a guitar shop while prospective customers try and impress ..


Santana has been a hack for a long time .. nothing remotely original ..


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19393390
> 
> 
> ..the smiles and "knowing looks" Beck was giving the other musicians were forced and disingenuous...



Wow a psychic, and can read peoples minds.


Don't quit your day job.


----------



## Rammitinski

I originally had the word "seemed" in the place of "were", but I went back and rewrote the original post because it got too convoluted, and I got careless the second time around, as I was rushing because others were waiting on me to get dinner started.


So thanks for doing me the unintended favor of catching it.


----------



## gdc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19392705
> 
> 
> John Paul Jones (if Beck could have gotten him.) Tim Bogert... or Pino Palladino or any number of fine session musicians could have easily blown Tal Wilkenfeld off the stage. Beck doesn't need a blase' bass player to shine as a guitarist.
> 
> 
> Just my .02. I don't expect anyone to agree with me.



JPJ, Bogert and Pino are all primarily ROCK players. *This wasn't a rock gig.*

Pino especially is really good, but I've never heard him solo worth a damn. As this was more of a jazz/fusion gig, I think Beck needed someone who could improvise in a fusion style.


I think Tal is a great player, but a little inexperienced and prone to throwing everything in just because she can. Contrasted to Beck, who is not afraid to play something simple or even (gasp) silence.


In fact, I liked the contrast between youth/apparent virtuosity and age/experience/true ability.


The only things I didn't care for were Joss Stone (completely out of place) and the keyboard player (mostly background and no personality).


----------



## mgkdragn

Regarding the Jeff Beck posts, I'm surprised no one has mentioned Stanley Clarke who would have likely fit the bill nicely as a bass man ..


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19387163
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Hard core Jeff Beck fans probably won't be bothered by this disc's short-comings and will, no doubt, want to own this title. To everyone else, I recommended it as a rental only.



I'm not about to get analizing equipment to validate what my ears tell me, but I'd say the Blu Ray DTS HD MA track is outstanding, and it's easily one of the top three in terms of audio quality that I have.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19393390
> 
> 
> I thought......... the smiles and "knowing looks" Beck was giving the other musicians were forced and disingenuous,



Interesting take on it. My read was it was more of an awkwardness with being a front man, like he'd be more comfortable playing in studio than on stage.

I guess I'm a glass is half full kind of guy.


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/19398629
> 
> 
> I'm not about to get analizing equipment to validate what my ears tell me, but I'd say the Blu Ray DTS HD MA track is outstanding, and it's easily one of the top three in terms of audio quality that I have.



No one suggested you _should_ get analyzing equipment...


Since I already have an RTA, it's a useful tool to compare my listening impressions with. Especially when I'm publicly being critical of mix that some engineer(s) probably worked hard on.


I probably would have had a more favorable impression of this show if it had sounded better. Glad to hear the blu-ray has better SQ than the rather poor sounding Dolby Stereo track on the DVD.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19354047
> 
> 
> There's a massive difference in the photos VM posted that anyone can see. What accounts for this difference in reaction? It has to be the music right?



Absolutely. There is no doubt music influences mood, I don't think anyone can argue that.


I heard somewhere that beat counts which are odd multiples (or divisions?) that conflict with the earth's natural resonance are more likely to induce the behavior we see in those pics. Even multiples/divisions are more harmonious with nature and therefore make the listeners "happier".


That's a pretty simplistic recount of something I really wasn't paying attention to at the time, and I don't know if I'm even using the right terminology, maybe some of you guys that know the math behind music can expand that thought.


That could explain why some heavy metal or rap might not create the same amount of hate or rage as others and perhaps there's more of that "bad beat count" in those genres than others?


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19398885
> 
> 
> No one suggested you _should_ get analyzing equipment...



Good ol' internet, sometimes the connotation gets lost.


That's not why I said that, it was more of a caveat, i.e. it's an _opinion_ coming....


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/19399098
> 
> 
> 
> I heard somewhere that beat counts which are odd multiples (or divisions?) that conflict with the earth's natural resonance are more likely to induce the behavior we see in those pics. Even multiples/divisions are more harmonious with nature and therefore make the listeners "happier".



You might be referring to Schumann's Resonance.



> Quote:
> This global electromagnetic resonance phenomenon is named after physicist Winfried Otto Schumann who predicted it mathematically in 1952. Schumann resonances occur because the space between the surface of the Earth and the conductive ionosphere acts as a closed waveguide. The limited dimensions of the Earth cause this waveguide to act as a resonant cavity for electromagnetic waves in the ELF band. The cavity is naturally excited by electric currents in lightning. *Schumann resonances are the principal background in the electromagnetic spectrum between 3 and 69 Hz, and appear as distinct peaks at extremely low frequencies (ELF) around 7.83, 14.3, 20.8, 27.3 and 33.8 Hz.
> *
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schumann_resonances


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19399240
> 
> 
> You might be referring to Schumann's Resonance.



Well not intentionally. Like I said, I heard it from a guy........


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/19398714
> 
> 
> Interesting take on it. My read was it was more of an awkwardness with being a front man, like he'd be more comfortable playing in studio than on stage.
> 
> I guess I'm a glass is half full kind of guy.



I agree. He has always been somewhat shy when it comes to "audience interaction", more inclined to let his music do the talking.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/19399725
> 
> 
> I agree. *He has always been somewhat shy when it comes to "audience interaction",* more inclined to let his music do the talking.



Yeah, that I didn't know because this is the first I've seen a whole concert of his but it certainly seemed that way to me.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/19398714
> 
> 
> Interesting take on it. My read was it was more of an awkwardness with being a front man, like he'd be more comfortable playing in studio than on stage.



That could be.


He also might not want to appear too cozy with Wilkenfeld, because a significant other who might not approve may be watching.


----------



## 5o9

I thought the Jeff Beck concert was a good rental, don't want to own it










Just rented Killswitch Engage Set This World Ablaze, liked it a lot. Might explain some of your devil horn concert pumping questions, but looks like Killswitch is the Ace of Base of metal...


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19401217
> 
> 
> That could be.
> 
> 
> He also might not want to appear too cozy with Wilkenfeld, because a significant other who might not approve may be watching.



Beck was always a very private,mysterious figure in the sixties.Just look at him in the Yardbirds in the film Blow up.Cant believe some of the stuff you people are putting together.One damn fine guitar player,leave the rest alone please.


----------



## SoCal71RS

I just got done enjoying the hell out of Michael Schenker's 30 anniversary blu-ray. Picture and sound were great. Nothing like the crappy quality of the 1997 Tokyo video.


----------



## Artslinger

I will be watching my copy of MSG 30 Anniversary blu-ray for the first time this weekend... looking foward to it.


----------



## vision-master

For all you Beck fans, get the new R&R hall of fame.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19408542
> 
> 
> For all you Beck fans, get the new R&R hall of fame.



Yes... all the Beck songs on R&R HOF are great.


----------



## vision-master

Mouse just died, picked up a wireless one for video streaming @ BB.


Found this one in the concert dvd section.......


Of course I had to pick it up. lol


Is this a brand new release?


They shook the house in woodstock 99 - gotta be good, no.


----------



## Artslinger

Yes that is new... 2010.


If you like Setzer pick this up... a rockn' good time.


----------



## vision-master

No horn section......


----------



## d_m1010

*Depeche Mode* blu November 9th. Extremely excited for the _Tour of the Universe_ in lossless.


----------



## vision-master

Jesus music, oh pleaze.........


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19412485
> 
> 
> No horn section......



Yes that is true but I like the "Rumble in Brixton" because it showcases Setzer's playing and singing, easy to do when all there is on stage is just a stand up bass and a small drum kit.


----------



## vision-master

There is a few songs with only the 3 of them - very good.


If'n you r [email protected]@king 4 the best 50's music ever, get this title!


----------



## vision-master

Calling BB tomorrow morning to reserve my copy of 'The Big 4' Bluray.


----------



## vision-master

Got my copy (big 4) waiting @ BB - gonna rock out tonight!


----------



## gold2040

is anyone looking forward to the Crossroads 2010 festival coming out on DVD/Bluray come November 11th, or anyone who actually went, how was it compared to previous years?


was kinda bummed, Joe didn't get at least 1 or 2 solo tracks, but the fact he was on the festival i should be happy


----------



## vision-master

Pre-ordered my copy from BB, will pick up @ store on release date.










BTY: 'Joe' who?


----------



## gold2040

Joe Bonamassa


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/19430988
> 
> 
> Joe Bonamassa



I have tickets to see him in 3 weeks, nice smaller venue with great acoustics, 7th row/middle seats............ should be fantastic!!!


----------



## gold2040

nice man, i'll have to look into getting some when he tours the UK again










his Albert Hall gig was just stunning, and not just including his duet with Clapton


guys like him, should have 370 million views on YouTube, not Justin Beiber


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/19432373
> 
> 
> nice man, i'll have to look into getting some when he tours the UK again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his Albert Hall gig was just stunning, and not just including his duet with Clapton
> 
> 
> guys like him, should have 370 million views on YouTube, not Justin Beiber




I agree!


----------



## TBert

I saw Bonamassa at a smaller venue here in Houston earlier this year and he didn't have the dual drummers or the horn section (as Albert Hall), but still a hell of a show. Really looking forward to the Crossroads dvds as it has been a slow year for concert dvds.


For you jazz fans, check out "The Yellowjackets, The Paris Concert" on blu ray.


----------



## jcmccorm

I picked up the R&R Hall of Fame Bluray at BB based on recommendations here. Wife and I watched the first disc and all of Metallica on the second. It has all been great so far.


The big surprise for me? Metallica.


I'm 46. I big into Black Sabbath when I was 15. I listened to Sabbath, Zep, Def Leppard, Ozzy, ACDC (not really metal I guess), Iron Maiden and a few others. Most of the 80's and 90's metal that was getting airplay at the time, including Metallica, totally escaped me. I just never paid much attention to it for some reason.


So anyway, these guys totally impressed me. Great, hard working musicians. These guys are pros and it showed.


Any Metallica CD recommendations for a noob?


Cary


----------



## psumazda6

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* 
Any Metallica CD recommendations for a noob?
I'd start with Master of Puppets and And Justice for All, then go from there. I consider myself a moderate Metallica fan but MOP is truly one of the great albums of all time. The black album is very good too, probably their most "mainstream".


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* 
I picked up the R&R Hall of Fame Bluray at BB based on recommendations here. Wife and I watched the first disc and all of Metallica on the second. It has all been great so far.


The big surprise for me? Metallica.


I'm 46. I big into Black Sabbath when I was 15. I listened to Sabbath, Zep, Def Leppard, Ozzy, ACDC (not really metal I guess), Iron Maiden and a few others. Most of the 80's and 90's metal that was getting airplay at the time, including Metallica, totally escaped me. I just never paid much attention to it for some reason.


So anyway, these guys totally impressed me. Great, hard working musicians. These guys are pros and it showed.


Any Metallica CD recommendations for a noob?


Cary
*The Big 4*


1 hr set Anthrax

1 hr set Megadeth

1 hr set Slayer
*2 hr set Metallica*

45 min doc


Just released on the 2cd of nov.


----------



## gold2040

some other DVD's i have bought recently after browsing this thread were The Corrs Live In London and John Mayer - Any Given Thursday


being a casual BonJovi fan, i also grabbed, Bonjovi - Live In London from a friends recommendation


I also bought a bootleg of an Elton John concert at Radio City Hall back in 2004,

i have searched high and far on the web for this, and only found an audio rip, so am looking forward to catching the whole thing


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/19440007
> 
> 
> I picked up the R&R Hall of Fame Bluray at BB based on recommendations here. Wife and I watched the first disc and all of Metallica on the second. It has all been great so far.
> 
> 
> The big surprise for me? Metallica.
> 
> 
> I'm 46. I big into Black Sabbath when I was 15. I listened to Sabbath, Zep, Def Leppard, Ozzy, ACDC (not really metal I guess), Iron Maiden and a few others. Most of the 80's and 90's metal that was getting airplay at the time, including Metallica, totally escaped me. I just never paid much attention to it for some reason.
> 
> 
> So anyway, these guys totally impressed me. Great, hard working musicians. These guys are pros and it showed.
> 
> 
> Any Metallica CD recommendations for a noob?
> 
> 
> Cary



The first 4 albums and the newest album. The Black album is good as well. The new album should have been the album after either Justice or the Black album IMO...........it is VERY good.


----------



## Artslinger

I know alot of people didn't like the Metallica "Load"... but i really liked the CD.


There are almost two forms of Metallica the early "Thrash Metal" and then the later "Heavy Metal" Metallica. I don't really care for their last two CDs.


My four favs in order are...


Black

And Justice for All

Load

Master of Puppets


----------



## gold2040

simply put


what is the best album/DVD for someone to get into the Stones, gain a real concert experience of a Stones concert?


----------



## vision-master

Live at the Max


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/19449377
> 
> 
> simply put
> 
> 
> what is the best album/DVD for someone to get into the Stones, gain a real concert experience of a Stones concert?



The Bridges to Babylon show is spectacular! Huge set, great set-list, they do an "intimate" set in the middle of the crowd and the Stones were still young enough to give a vigorous performance.


Downside, IIRC, it's 4 X 3 but if you've got good stretch that's not an issue, to me anyway.


Shine A Light is good, but the omission of Gimme Shelter is inexcusable IMO. Also, the Stones are really showing their age in this show.


----------



## mattg3

Four Licks give you a lot of material and a pretty good documentary.


----------



## Artslinger

Four Licks is the best followed by Bridges to Babylon the 4x3 holds it back from being the best.


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19451722
> 
> 
> Four Licks is the best followed by Bridges to Babylon the 4x3 holds it back from being the best.



not looking to buy a multidisk set.. yet anyway







just something under £10, that shows the Stones at there rockin' best


thanks for the suggestions guys, i'll have a think tomorrow


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I'm bewildered that the two Metalica recommendations don't include their second album, *RIDE THE LIGHTNING*


Every song on that album is golden, including their arguably best song- "*For Whom The Bell Toll*s":







Cheers,

John



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19444802
> 
> 
> I know alot of people didn't like the Metallica "Load"... but i really liked the CD.
> 
> 
> There are almost two forms of Metallica the early "Thrash Metal" and then the later "Heavy Metal" Metallica. I don't really care for their last two CDs.
> 
> 
> My four favs in order are...
> 
> 
> Black
> 
> And Justice for All
> 
> Load
> 
> Master of Puppets


----------



## vision-master

Picking up Crossroads 2010 tomorrow @ BB.


Remember, with BB you get 5 extra tracks.


----------



## SoCal71RS

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Toe* 
The first 4 albums and the newest album. The Black album is good as well. The new album should have been the album after either Justice or the Black album IMO...........it is VERY good.
Completely agree with the above. To me the Black album was the begining of the end.

Kill 'Em All

Ride the Lightning

Master of Pupets

And Justice for All

These all kick ass. The only addition I'd add is the long out of print $5.98 Ep Garage Days Re-Revisited from 1987. Which material you can find on Garage Inc.

After several crappy albums, I was so surprized and happy with Death Magnetic.

All their live stuff is good. Reguarless of what album they were touring under they still have always known how to deliver live.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic

So are the extra tracks on the BB version of Crossroads worth the extra money over the $16.99 presale price from amazon? Are the extra tracks on one of the 2 regular BRs or are they on an extra disc (whic is also a BR?)?


----------



## russtler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Tomaskovic* /forum/post/19463091
> 
> 
> So are the extra tracks on the BB version of Crossroads worth the extra money over the $16.99 presale price from amazon? Are the extra tracks on one of the 2 regular BRs or are they on an extra disc (whic is also a BR?)?



There's a buck difference in the price I believe (at least in the B/R), so I would say yes. The BB package is an extra disc wrapped in cello on the outside of the standard packaging.


Interview w/Clapton is nothing special, and Glad w/Winwood/Clapton seemed

truncated...the rest of the tracks are easily worth it.


----------



## rnrgagne

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
Picking up Crossroads 2010 tomorrow @ BB.


Remember, with BB you get 5 extra tracks.








Got it yesterday, just had time to watch the first few tracks. Good audio and decent enough tunes so far. Bonamassa with Randolph was a pleasant mix.

Hubert Sumlin playing while hooked up to an oxygen tank is a bit awkward...


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/19468875
> 
> 
> Got it yesterday, just had time to watch the first few tracks. Good audio and decent enough tunes so far. Bonamassa with Randolph was a pleasant mix.
> 
> Hubert Sumlin playing while hooked up to an oxygen tank is a bit awkward...



it's sad his health has suffered like that in contrast with 74yr Buddy Guy


though the man still seems to love performing


----------



## eiricd

 http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/dvd/d...-boxset/576327 


is this the same set as the time life release? or is it a "pirate" release with inferior sound and picture quality?

the price suggests the latter!!


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/19472121
> 
> http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/dvd/d...-boxset/576327
> 
> 
> is this the same set as the time life release? or is it a "pirate" release with inferior sound and picture quality?
> 
> the price suggests the latter!!



the company is legitimate it seems (excuse me for being ignorant)

the likelihood of a chain store selling bootlegs is pretty slim i'd say, that seems a SWEET deal however


----------



## StuJac

I use Tunebite.

http://audials.com/en/tunebite/index.html


----------



## parrot5150

Have watched all four concerts at this point (and part of the doc). There are some fine performances on the DVD. Anthrax stands out (maybe because I haven't seen them live in like forever) as having a lot of energy with five guys on stage and some really amazing drumming from Charlie. Loved the renditions of "Got the Time" and "Be All, End All". Joey sounds great, though it seems (not just because they play some of Dio's "Heaven and Hell") that he has sort of a RJD complex going! He even looks like him (a little bit). Megadeth was OK. The rain really came down during that set (I'm not even sure how they even kept going!). There were some gratuitous shots of beautiful women getting soaked in the rain (not that that's a bad thing!) during Megadeth's set as well. Not nearly the energy that Anthrax had, however. And sometimes, it seemed like Dave Mustaine was barely singing at all (I was staring at this and wondering...is he lip-syncing or something). Slayer is up next and they are the epitome of intensity when it comes to live performances. Tom Araya seemed relaxed, and Kerry King even came out with his signature nail wrist band thing he used to wear for the entire show, but now only seems to wear for the first song. A little disconcerting though that Tom didn't sing all the words for some of the songs, it seemed like he was waiting for the audience to supply the words but you can't really hear them singing back so it sounds like he just forgot the words to the songs...I don't believe that's the case. Finally, the mighty Metallica comes up to pound out a full set. Metallica has matured a great deal since the "Cunning Stunts" days and I think it shows. They've really focused down on the music during the live performance, and there's not nearly the amount of noodling about that used to occur. A good mix of old and new songs, and Kirk is definitely the virtuoso musician of the group. As for Lars' drumming...eh. It's hard not to compare him to someone like Dave Lombardo or Charlie Benante. But they are very different styles, and it is probably not fair to do the apples-to-apples comparison (but feel free to disagree!). The doc is ok, but I would have liked to have heard more about how the idea came about. I did like seeing the groups as they were ready to go on the stage, I thought that was pretty interesting. All in all, a good concert DVD, I watched on a 720P TV, and it looked just fine. They utilize some "shaky cam" footage which can be a little strange, but nothing too egregious.


----------



## rnrgagne

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gold2040* 
it's sad his health has suffered like that in contrast with 74yr Buddy Guy


though the man still seems to love performing
Yeah, there's still joy in his eyes, same with BB King. I'd be surprised if they're around for the next one. Buddy Guy sure doesn't look like a 74 year old or play like one either..

As with any of these "festival" recordings there's a quite a variety of good, bad and indifferent tracks. I really liked Vince Gill's version of Claptons' Lay Down Sally with Sheryll Crow on background vocals, and John Mayer's cover of Ain't No Sunshine.


----------



## gold2040

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* 
Yeah, there's still joy in his eyes, same with BB King. I'd be surprised if they're around for the next one. Buddy Guy sure doesn't look like a 74 year old or play like one either..

As with any of these "festival" recordings there's a quite a variety of good, bad and indifferent tracks. I really liked Vince Gill's version of Claptons' Lay Down Sally with Sheryll Crow on background vocals, and John Mayer's cover of Ain't No Sunshine.
it's sad that all the pure bluesman are dying out now, they're pretty much musical national treasures

just grabbed Buddy's new album, and you got to love it when he goes from a slow acoustic, to flat out NUTS on the electric, he really just tears it up, i'll be shocked if Buddy still doesn't feel 50 when hes 80


and i've only heard the 1st track so far


----------



## vision-master

Many mixed reviews for Crossroads 2010 - I'm holding off as I'm just trying to get through the dang thing.


----------



## rdgrimes

I finished Crossroads and think it's a worthy purchase. Many great performances and around 4-1/2 hours of music. PQ and AQ are above average although I'd prefer more bass.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19481852
> 
> 
> I finished Crossroads and think it's a worthy purchase. Many great performances and around 4-1/2 hours of music. PQ and AQ are above average although I'd prefer more bass.



I agree for the most part, although I didn't notice an issue with the bass...seemed okay to me.


----------



## rnrgagne

On a side note, I could be way behind others here, but I picked up a Sage HD300 media player and a NAS drive and I'm burning all my BD's & DVD's to the NAS. The Sage plays them over HDMI with bitstreamed HD Audio and BD video quality as though it was right off the disc. The good thing is the GUI is like an iTunes interface so you can browse the library with video covers, it's a pretty slick way to watch concert DVD's & BD's.

DVD's have full menu support so you can select which track to play, but the Blu Ray rips just have next/previous chapter which is a bit cumbersome. There's a couple of other units out with full BD menu support, but I'm holding out for a BD Player that doubles as a media player then will move the Sage to my second system... at $149 it's a pretty slick little device none the less.


----------



## Schloob1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* 
Any Metallica CD recommendations for a noob?


Cary
Suprised no one else has mentioned it, but a live performance to watch of them would be S&M with the San Fran Symphony that they did. Very different, but a pleasure to watch/listen. The conductor at the time(he has unfortunately passed) was a really big Metallica fan and they ended up doing a show together. The rest of the recommendations are spot on overall.


----------



## russtler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/19481991
> 
> 
> On a side note, I could be way behind others here, but I picked up a Sage HD300 media player and a NAS drive and I'm burning all my BD's & DVD's to the NAS. The Sage plays them over HDMI with bitstreamed HD Audio and BD video quality as though it was right off the disc. The good thing is the GUI is like an iTunes interface so you can browse the library with video covers, it's a pretty slick way to watch concert DVD's & BD's.
> 
> DVD's have full menu support so you can select which track to play, but the Blu Ray rips just have next/previous chapter which is a bit cumbersome. There's a couple of other units out with full BD menu support, but I'm holding out for a BD Player that doubles as a media player then will move the Sage to my second system... at $149 it's a pretty slick little device none the less.



Following the Dune threads too, but sitting on the fence until the Oppo 93 is released in order to explore its capabilities...probably end up w/ both...


----------



## vision-master

*Crossroads 2010*


Numerous times I've tried watching either disk #1 or disk #2 in it's entirety and have been unable to do so, even with some good







an a couple rum an cokes.......


I'm calling this one a dud.










Biz basket!


----------



## John Megadeth

Just picked up The Eagles Hell Freezes Over on DVD at Half Price Books for $2.94 today (they had a coupon for 50% off any single item). It's not my first time so see this, but it's my first time to own it/play it on my system. Very excited about my latest kill


----------



## vision-master

Nice dinner music










Lot's of action on stage.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/19487845
> 
> 
> Just picked up The Eagles Hell Freezes Over on DVD at Half Price Books for $2.94 today (they had a coupon for 50% off any single item). It's not my first time so see this, but it's my first time to own it/play it on my system. Very excited about my latest kill



I love it when I score a great or favorite movie or concert at that kind of price. I have a large collection, a large majority of them obtained from scouring the $5 and $7.50 bins.................... good values to be had if you look closely


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19487817
> 
> *Crossroads 2010*
> 
> 
> Numerous times I've tried watching either disk #1 or disk #2 in it's entirety and have been unable to do so, even with some good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an a couple rum an cokes.......
> 
> 
> I'm calling this one a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biz basket!



it's _that_ bad.. like c'mon man


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parrot5150* /forum/post/19479016
> 
> 
> Have watched all four concerts at this point (and part of the doc). There are some fine performances on the DVD. Anthrax stands out (maybe because I haven't seen them live in like forever) as having a lot of energy with five guys on stage and some really amazing drumming from Charlie. Loved the renditions of "Got the Time" and "Be All, End All". Joey sounds great, though it seems (not just because they play some of Dio's "Heaven and Hell") that he has sort of a RJD complex going! He even looks like him (a little bit). Megadeth was OK. The rain really came down during that set (I'm not even sure how they even kept going!). There were some gratuitous shots of beautiful women getting soaked in the rain (not that that's a bad thing!) during Megadeth's set as well. Not nearly the energy that Anthrax had, however. And sometimes, it seemed like Dave Mustaine was barely singing at all (I was staring at this and wondering...is he lip-syncing or something). Slayer is up next and they are the epitome of intensity when it comes to live performances. Tom Araya seemed relaxed, and Kerry King even came out with his signature nail wrist band thing he used to wear for the entire show, but now only seems to wear for the first song. A little disconcerting though that Tom didn't sing all the words for some of the songs, it seemed like he was waiting for the audience to supply the words but you can't really hear them singing back so it sounds like he just forgot the words to the songs...I don't believe that's the case. Finally, the mighty Metallica comes up to pound out a full set. Metallica has matured a great deal since the "Cunning Stunts" days and I think it shows. They've really focused down on the music during the live performance, and there's not nearly the amount of noodling about that used to occur. A good mix of old and new songs, and Kirk is definitely the virtuoso musician of the group. As for Lars' drumming...eh. It's hard not to compare him to someone like Dave Lombardo or Charlie Benante. But they are very different styles, and it is probably not fair to do the apples-to-apples comparison (but feel free to disagree!). The doc is ok, but I would have liked to have heard more about how the idea came about. I did like seeing the groups as they were ready to go on the stage, I thought that was pretty interesting. All in all, a good concert DVD, I watched on a 720P TV, and it looked just fine. They utilize some "shaky cam" footage which can be a little strange, but nothing too egregious.




Thanks for the review!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/19481991
> 
> 
> On a side note, I could be way behind others here, but I picked up a Sage HD300 media player and a NAS drive and I'm burning all my BD's & DVD's to the NAS. The Sage plays them over HDMI with bitstreamed HD Audio and BD video quality as though it was right off the disc. The good thing is the GUI is like an iTunes interface so you can browse the library with video covers, it's a pretty slick way to watch concert DVD's & BD's.
> 
> DVD's have full menu support so you can select which track to play, but the Blu Ray rips just have next/previous chapter which is a bit cumbersome. There's a couple of other units out with full BD menu support, but I'm holding out for a BD Player that doubles as a media player then will move the Sage to my second system... at $149 it's a pretty slick little device none the less.



I have all my concert DVDs both standard and Bluray (100+) and also my huge Flac music collection (300+) ripped to my win7 HTPC. With some codecs I play everything through Win Media Center for Movies I use MyMovies UI in Media Center. Simple and cheap and easy enough to expand storage by adding another drive. I pass audio streams to my Onkyo AVR, and the video gets sent to my Panny Plasma.


----------



## vision-master

I use the old fashion way.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/19489398
> 
> 
> it's _that_ bad.. like c'mon man



Well, 1st get the new Rock & Roll Hall of Fame DVD.....


Then get the Big 4!


Crossroads is just plain pathetic compaired to the above two.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parrot5150* /forum/post/19479016
> 
> 
> Have watched all four concerts at this point (and part of the doc). There are some fine performances on the DVD. Anthrax stands out (maybe because I haven't seen them live in like forever) as having a lot of energy with five guys on stage and some really amazing drumming from Charlie. Loved the renditions of "Got the Time" and "Be All, End All". Joey sounds great, though it seems (not just because they play some of Dio's "Heaven and Hell") that he has sort of a RJD complex going! He even looks like him (a little bit). Megadeth was OK. The rain really came down during that set (I'm not even sure how they even kept going!). There were some gratuitous shots of beautiful women getting soaked in the rain (not that that's a bad thing!) during Megadeth's set as well. Not nearly the energy that Anthrax had, however. And sometimes, it seemed like Dave Mustaine was barely singing at all (I was staring at this and wondering...is he lip-syncing or something). Slayer is up next and they are the epitome of intensity when it comes to live performances. Tom Araya seemed relaxed, and Kerry King even came out with his signature nail wrist band thing he used to wear for the entire show, but now only seems to wear for the first song. A little disconcerting though that Tom didn't sing all the words for some of the songs, it seemed like he was waiting for the audience to supply the words but you can't really hear them singing back so it sounds like he just forgot the words to the songs...I don't believe that's the case. Finally, the mighty Metallica comes up to pound out a full set. Metallica has matured a great deal since the "Cunning Stunts" days and I think it shows. They've really focused down on the music during the live performance, and there's not nearly the amount of noodling about that used to occur. A good mix of old and new songs, and Kirk is definitely the virtuoso musician of the group. As for Lars' drumming...eh. It's hard not to compare him to someone like Dave Lombardo or Charlie Benante. But they are very different styles, and it is probably not fair to do the apples-to-apples comparison (but feel free to disagree!). The doc is ok, but I would have liked to have heard more about how the idea came about. I did like seeing the groups as they were ready to go on the stage, I thought that was pretty interesting. All in all, a good concert DVD, I watched on a 720P TV, and it looked just fine. They utilize some "shaky cam" footage which can be a little strange, but nothing too egregious.



Is the audio quality/mix good? Good low end, or no?


----------



## David James

I've listened to Crossroads 2010 1.5 times now and give it a big thumbs up. The audio and video are excellent. Like the other Crossroads DVD's you can hear each instrument clearly and the sound stage is wide and deep.


While it may have many of the players of the previous sessions, the songs are mostly different. The material with Derek Trucks stands out and I even enjoyed Vince Gill. Crow was much more enjoyable in this one versus the last one.


The acoustic material is also a nice touch. All in all a very good DVD and having purchased it last Tuesday, a great value.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russtler* /forum/post/19486249
> 
> 
> Following the Dune threads too, but sitting on the fence until the Oppo 93 is released in order to explore its capabilities...probably end up w/ both...



Yeah, there's rumors the Oppo might do it all, and would be my choice over the Dune as well. Either way, it's pretty cool way to archive & watch concert DVD's and such.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/19489922
> 
> 
> I've listened to Crossroads 2010 1.5 times now and give it a big thumbs up. The audio and video are excellent. Like the other Crossroads DVD's you can hear each instrument clearly and the sound stage is wide and deep.
> 
> 
> While it may have many of the players of the previous sessions, the songs are mostly different. The material with Derek Trucks stands out and I even enjoyed Vince Gill. Crow was much more enjoyable in this one versus the last one.
> 
> 
> The acoustic material is also a nice touch. All in all a very good DVD and having purchased it last Tuesday, a great value.



Huh?


But many of the performances lack any kind of punch. Where's the energy? Look @ the crowd, mostly they don't seem too excited or moved in any fashion. I am unable to watch this in it's entirety, I stand by what I said earlier. It's a dud.....


----------



## GilWave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19490170
> 
> 
> I am unable to watch this in it's entirety, I stand by what I said earlier. It's a dud.....



Apparently, and 1.5 views so was he after the first time.


----------



## vision-master

This one should be showing up within a few day's.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/19490233
> 
> 
> Apparently, and 1.5 views so was he after the first time.



Ha, ha.....


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/19489922
> 
> 
> I've listened to Crossroads 2010 1.5 times now and give it a big thumbs up. The audio and video are excellent. Like the other Crossroads DVD's you can hear each instrument clearly and the sound stage is wide and deep.



Agreed, a very worthy purchase with lots of great performances.


----------



## russtler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19489860
> 
> 
> Is the audio quality/mix good? Good low end, or no?



I found the audio quality and low end to be just fine, but the low energy and set mix comments are justified.


I don't really care for concert crowd shots, but it feels like a benefit concert that has kinda run its course...for those that have the extra BB disk w/ the Clapton interview, listen to what he says...sounds like he's done with it, and the performances tend to mirror that just a bit.


I too prefer the Rock & Roll Hall set, but it was still worth the 22 bucks.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GilWave* /forum/post/19490233
> 
> 
> Apparently, and 1.5 views so was he after the first time.



huh?


Just to clarify, I've listened/watched the entire DVD including the Best Buy extra DVD. Then I've listened to half of it again. I posted my thoughts. Hard to believe that needed clarifying, but there you go.


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russtler* /forum/post/19490548
> 
> 
> I found the audio quality and low end to be just fine, but the low energy and set mix comments are justified.
> 
> 
> I don't really care for concert crowd shots, but it feels like a benefit concert that has kinda run its course...for those that have the extra BB disk w/ the Clapton interview, listen to what he says...sounds like he's done with it, and the performances tend to mirror that just a bit.
> 
> 
> I too prefer the Rock & Roll Hall set, but it was still worth the 22 bucks.



didn't Clapton state on the festival, it may not be the last one after he said it was, what i read anyway


i'll still be getting it regardless, most likely for Xmas


also can someone post a link to the Rock 'N' Roll HOF DVD on Amazon?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/19491313
> 
> 
> 
> also can someone post a link to the Rock 'N' Roll HOF DVD on Amazon?



It isn't very hard actually. You go to Amazon.com and then type in Rock and Roll..... Here it is anyway.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...ersary+concert


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/19491996
> 
> 
> It isn't very hard actually. You go to Amazon.com and then type in Rock and Roll..... Here it is anyway.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...ersary+concert



i figured that, but i guessed there may be a couple of releases


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/19490765
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I've listened/watched the entire DVD including the Best Buy extra DVD. Then I've listened to half of it again. I posted my thoughts. Hard to believe that needed clarifying, but there you go.




Glad you like it. Everyone is different. It's not bad, but Metallica on the Big 4 blows me away.....


Crossroads 2012 should be interesting.


----------



## SoCal71RS

I just got done watching the newly released "Albert King with Stevie Ray Vaughan - In Session" DVD. I already had the CD which I quite enjoyed and I knew I'd like this. I can't believe this hadn't been released earlier. If your a fan of either artist you should enjoy this.


----------



## Artslinger

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
This one should be showing up within a few day's.
Mine will be here Thursday.


I'm a little pissed off I read a review that there will be BS interviews between songs, plus a few stupid video effects by the dumbass film director.







Still this is the one and only VR concert DVD and it was cheap... so I'll live with it.



I'm on the fence about the new Crossroads 2012, I have the first two so do I really need another of the same?


----------



## vision-master

Once again I tried watching Crossroads 2010 (selecting songs) last night. I'm good for about 3 to 4 songs and I gotta hit the 'open/eject' button.


Think I've watched Metallica (the big 4) about 10 times now - great performance!


----------



## russtler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/19491313
> 
> 
> didn't Clapton state on the festival, it may not be the last one after he said it was, what i read anyway
> 
> 
> i'll still be getting it regardless, most likely for Xmas
> 
> 
> also can someone post a link to the Rock 'N' Roll HOF DVD on Amazon?



Correct, he waffled on that, but what I kinda heard between the lines was that there was really no one that he had not already played with, and he was tiring of 10 guitars on stage w/ no real direction.


Still, I was at BB yesterday and it was 22 bucks, so I got a few more for gifts...wonder if they will release past concerts on BR?


----------



## vision-master

I wuz so bummed with Crossroads, I picked this up today for $12.


180 min long......


4:3 format - Oh well.


----------



## SoCal71RS

Picked this up earlier this week and saw it lastnight. Great performance. The whole band is top knotch. I'm so glad I saw these guys a couple years ago. A definite must own for Sabbath and Dio fans. Great and informative interviews with the whole band done individualy by Eddie Trunk. It is a bit heartbreaking and inevitable not to think about, that Ronnie would be dead within the year of this filming.

To me the vibe of this show is different than the Radio City Music Hall one and worth owning even if you have the other.

RIP Ronnie


Heaven & Hell - Neon Nights: 30 Years of Heaven & Hell DVD


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
This one should be showing up within a few day's.









Ok, watched this one lastnight.


1st - there is some dialog between songs


2cd - there is some funcky video stuff


BUT, it's works for me - I plan on watching this one a few more times.


VR is just taht good! I give it 5 Stars.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS* /forum/post/19494764
> 
> 
> I just got done watching the newly released "Albert King with Stevie Ray Vaughan - In Session" DVD. I already had the CD which I quite enjoyed and I knew I'd like this. I can't believe this hadn't been released earlier. If your a fan of either artist you should enjoy this.



Are there more tracks on this than on the CD?


----------



## John Megadeth

Just finished Michael Buble: Caught in the Act. Phenomenal! GREAT AQ on Blu-ray.


Also, Queen Rocks Montreal kicks ass.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS* /forum/post/19508354
> 
> 
> Picked this up earlier this week and saw it lastnight. Great performance. The whole band is top knotch. I'm so glad I saw these guys a couple years ago. A definite must own for Sabbath and Dio fans. Great and informative interviews with the whole band done individualy by Eddie Trunk. It is a bit heartbreaking and inevitable not to think about, that Ronnie would be dead within the year of this filming.
> 
> To me the vibe of this show is different than the Radio City Music Hall one and worth owning even if you have the other.
> 
> RIP Ronnie
> 
> 
> Heaven & Hell - Neon Nights: 30 Years of Heaven & Hell DVD



How does the video compare to Radio City? Radio City was filmed in HD, and both audio and video are great. Thought they might release this on BR...


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/19516230
> 
> 
> Just finished Michael Buble: Caught in the Act. Phenomenal! GREAT AQ on Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> Also, Queen Rocks Montreal kicks ass.



+1


looking to get a Buble DVD, though i'd prefer a standard DVD case, than a jewel one (since that seems to be the only one available along with the Blu-ray, plus the fact i quit buying CDs years ago)


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/19516230
> 
> 
> Just finished Michael Buble: Caught in the Act. Phenomenal! GREAT AQ on Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> Also, Queen Rocks Montreal kicks ass.



I prefer Queen with Paul Rodgers (Live in Ukraine).


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toobwacky* /forum/post/19308796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Johnny A's two studio albums, but I balked at the $35 price of admission when this DVD/CD was released. I waited and just got it used - like new - for $23... Ahhhhhhhhhhhh much better.



Checked this one out. Excellent 5.1 audio stream, PQ is average. Performance is excellent. Recommended.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/19516230
> 
> 
> Just finished Michael Buble: Caught in the Act. Phenomenal! GREAT AQ on Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> Also, Queen Rocks Montreal kicks ass.



I agree this is one great Queen concert DVD.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19518849
> 
> 
> I agree this is one great Queen concert DVD.



Me too, this one's a real keeper.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/19516470
> 
> 
> How does the video compare to Radio City? Radio City was filmed in HD, and both audio and video are great. Thought they might release this on BR...



not quite on par with Radio City in terms of vq. I doubt Wacken was filmed in hd.

audio wise it's pretty much the same. still only dolby and no lpcm/hd sound.

nevertheless - it's still very good!!!!


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/19518922
> 
> 
> Me too, this one's a real keeper.



Queen Montreal is top notch. vq and certainly aq are superb. and it catches the band and mercury on a great night (two nights actually)


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/19518922
> 
> 
> Me too, this one's a real keeper.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19518439
> 
> 
> I prefer Queen with Paul Rodgers (Live in Ukraine).



how none of the Queen & Paul Rodgers dvds have found their way to blu ray is a mystery.

Ukarine was filmed in HD, as was Sheffield and Tokyo in 2005.


----------



## SoCal71RS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/19516062
> 
> 
> Are there more tracks on this than on the CD?



I got the CD/DVD. The CD tracks are the same as the one thats been around for a few years. The DVD has a couple tracks that aren't on the CD.

CD:

1. Call It Stormy Monday

2. Old Times

3. Pride and Joy

4. Ask Me No Questions

5. Pep Talk

6. Blues At Sunrise

7. Turn It Over

8. Overall Junction

9. Match Box Blues

10. Who Is Stevie?

11. Don't Lie To Me

DVD:

1. Introduction

2. Texas Flood

3. Call It Stormy Monday

4. Matchbox Blues

5. Pep Talk

6. Don't Lie To Me

7. Who Is Stevie?

8. Pride and Joy

9. I'm Gonna Move To The Outskirts of Town

10. Outro


----------



## SoCal71RS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/19516470
> 
> 
> How does the video compare to Radio City? Radio City was filmed in HD, and both audio and video are great. Thought they might release this on BR...



I don't know if it was filmed in HD. The audio and video look just as good as the Radio City one to me.


----------



## David James

I'm almost done with the latest Springsteen 3 DVD, 3 CD collection, The Promise .


The only part I haven't finished is the Darkness concert DVD performed live in the past year on stage without an audience. Since I never owned the Darkness CD, it's nice to finally have and it sounds good. The double CD of songs recorded during those sessions is also surprisingly good and also nice to have. The documentary is very reminiscent of the Born to Run documentary in that it's fascinating to see inside Bruce and the bands heads about what went on during those long sessions.


The '78 "bootleg" DVD is the highlight as it captures the band doing what they do best, play live. The sound is decent, not great and the video is what they showed on the big screens during the concert and isn't, since it wasn't intended to be a concert film, that good.


The set comes is a nicely reproduced "replica" of the notebook Bruce used to capture the many iterations of lyrics, songs, etc. during recording sessions.


The only problem I have is I thought it was overpriced. I would have been happy with a bare bones version of the DVD's and CD's for half the price.


----------



## DLMN8R

I picked up "The Big 4" Blu about a week ago and have been enjoying it. I do have a question. On only the Metallica disk (disk 2) on the DTS MA track I have noticed three dropouts on the audio. Very fast recovery and no glitch in the video. Has anyone else experienced this or do I just have a bad disk?

I'm using a Yamaha 667 and Panny BD80 connected by HDMI.

My local Hastings does not have another copy or I would have already exchanged.


----------



## vision-master

Oh man, I'd hate to be you.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLMN8R* /forum/post/19527884
> 
> 
> I picked up "The Big 4" Blu about a week ago and have been enjoying it. I do have a question. On only the Metallica disk (disk 2) on the DTS MA track I have noticed three dropouts on the audio. Very fast recovery and no glitch in the video. Has anyone else experienced this or do I just have a bad disk?
> 
> I'm using a Yamaha 667 and Panny BD80 connected by HDMI.
> 
> My local Hastings does not have another copy or I would have already exchanged.



I think I might've heard that too. I need to rewatch it anyway, but will take better note of that. Also, it sounds to me like the Megadeth set is mixed better. The Metallica set is Awesome, but I still prefer the Paris BR. More new songs, it's filmed closer and is more intimate IMO.


----------



## vision-master

But, do the camera shots move to quick. The South American one jumps all over the place and I found it unwatchable.


----------



## antennahead

Just got back from seeing Joe Bonamassa live, some of the best blues rock guitar you will see these days, the man smokes!!!


----------



## SoCal71RS

Quote:

Originally Posted by *antennahead* 
Just got back from seeing Joe Bonamassa live, some of the best blues rock guitar you will see these days, the man smokes!!!








Yeah, Joe shreds. You should check out the new CD with him Black Country the album is called Communion.











There is a DVD that comes with it talking about the project and has some footage of a show in Riverside, CA that I was at. After a great set with his band he then encores with a couple songs with this side project. Great night of music.

I have tickets to see him back here in February. Can't wait.

There are a few DVD's of his out and they are all great.


----------



## gold2040

Joes amazing











simply one of the best DVDs out there


----------



## vision-master

I wouldn't go taht far.......


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19540961
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go taht far.......



i'm not an audio/videophile as pertains to the majority of this site, from what i see, so my opinions probably differ greatly from yours

performance wise, one of the best blues-rock DVD in my collection IMO


lol


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/19539504
> 
> 
> Joes amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simply one of the best DVDs out there



I agree, he plays his ass off. Just got paid was the final encore. He is one of the best blues rock guitarists playing today!


John


----------



## vision-master

What do you guy's have to say about this title?


I have Albert Hall....


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/19532025
> 
> 
> Just got back from seeing Joe Bonamassa live, some of the best blues rock guitar you will see these days, the man smokes!!!



Cool! I've got tickets to go see him next Tuesday here in town. I'm not familiar with any of his work yet but I'm looking forward to it.


Cary


----------



## vision-master

For all the Beck freaks...... just came out!


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19544232
> 
> 
> What do you guy's have to say about this title?
> 
> 
> I have Albert Hall....




I think you'd like this one more than Royal Albert Hall.............. more rock, younger performance, harder edge, less polished...... but still a great show in my opinion.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19544232
> 
> 
> What do you guy's have to say about this title?
> 
> 
> I have Albert Hall....



I actually prefer this over Albert Hall. The camera is right there and it has excellent audio/video.


----------



## vision-master

Thanks for the head up on JB.


Loaded this one lastnight, I like it much better than Crossroads 2010.


It start out slow, about the 1st hr and then really kicks in, unlike Crossroads, that never 'kicks in'.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19547990
> 
> 
> Thanks for the head up on JB.
> 
> 
> Loaded this one lastnight, I like it much better than Crossroads 2010.
> 
> 
> It start out slow, about the 1st hr and then really kicks in, unlike Crossroads, that never 'kicks in'.



some great moments there! gary moore is on fire! as is Albert Lee. also, this is what made Queen & Paul Rodgers happen. great version of allright now from paul rodgers and brian may


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/19548885
> 
> 
> some great moments there! gary moore is on fire! as is Albert Lee. also, this is what made Queen & Paul Rodgers happen. great version of allright now from paul rodgers and brian may



Any body have both the DVD and BD? I almost like the DVD better for sound. Anyone else notice this? Regardless, a very good concert which has been played many times in this house.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
Thanks for the head up on JB.


Loaded this one lastnight, I like it much better than Crossroads 2010.


It start out slow, about the 1st hr and then really kicks in, unlike Crossroads, that never 'kicks in'.









I've seen this many times on HDNet or Palladia. It's a very good concert and I generally enjoy the hell out of it...except, where the hell is Dick Dale?? He helped Leo design the F'in thing and the first Fender amps. Jeff Beck? Ritchie Blackmore? How about a little nod to Rory Gallagher? Ronnie Wood coming out at the end playing a Gibson is really nice too.


----------



## eiricd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* 
I've seen this many times on HDNet or Palladia. It's a very good concert and I generally enjoy the hell out of it...except, where the hell is Dick Dale?? He helped Leo design the F'in thing and the first Fender amps. Jeff Beck? Ritchie Blackmore? How about a little nod to Rory Gallagher? Ronnie Wood coming out at the end playing a Gibson is really nice too.








blackmore rarely puts on the strat these days. only for a number or two on BN concerts. he would never do an event like this (sadly)


should have been a gallagher tribute, yes.

also - more of Gary Moore's set should have been included


does anyone have the complete setlist for this show?


----------



## gold2040

personally, i would jizz if a Slash solo DVD was released, though i'm collecting and burning all the PRO/audience unreleased concert footage out there, i guess the VR DVD is probably the closest i'm going to get, which means i'll need to get to grips with there material first (i've only ever heard Slither which kicks major ASS.. like Slash does







)


the entire MTV Classic Launch set is such a joy to listen to.. and Miles Kennedy










^

3:45 onwards.. heaven


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/19545393
> 
> 
> I actually prefer this over Albert Hall. The camera is right there and it has excellent audio/video.



I like the New Day Yesterday DVD. Great music and skanky gogo dancers. Who could ask for more.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Bessinger* /forum/post/19570506
> 
> 
> I like the New Day Yesterday DVD. Great music and skanky gogo dancers. Who could ask for more.



Yes, that is great too. I got mine when it came with the original release of the cd and enjoy it very much. You know it's going to be good when he plays Cradle Rock by Rory Gallagher right out of the box!!


----------



## vision-master

Get this one NOW!


----------



## brockwilt

I just picked up U2 rattle and hum on DVD.


I was not a very big u2 fan before I bought this DVD. I do not own any other u2 CDs or DVDs but I bought rattle and hum on DVD because I found it used for 3.99.


I put on the rattle and hum DVD last night after I bought the DVD and I was blown away by the sound. I have never herd u2 sound so good. I was blown away by the awesome guitar playing, the drums were amazing, the bass guitar was insane and bonos vocals were so emotional and powerful. U2 has amazing stage presence.


U2 sounded so good it makes me want to go buy all of their music.


I love this DVD of rattle and hum and suggest it to everyone.


Wow!


----------



## parrot5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19489860
> 
> 
> Is the audio quality/mix good? Good low end, or no?



I had not had a chance to watch it with the volume turned up, I was mostly listening on headphones. I thought the mixes did not emphasize much of the bass (with the exception of Anthrax, who I thought had a very good mix on their set), but there was a fair amount of low end. Again, I'm not a good judge of that since I haven't had a chance to listen to it full bore yet.


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brockwilt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up U2 rattle and hum on DVD.
> 
> 
> I was not a very big u2 fan before I bought this DVD. I do not own any other u2 CDs or DVDs but I bought rattle and hum on DVD because I found it used for 3.99.
> 
> 
> I put on the rattle and hum DVD last night after I bought the DVD and I was blown away by the sound. I have never herd u2 sound so good. I was blown away by the awesome guitar playing, the drums were amazing, the bass guitar was insane and bonos vocals were so emotional and powerful. U2 has amazing stage presence.
> 
> 
> U2 sounded so good it makes me want to go buy all of their music.
> 
> 
> I love this DVD of rattle and hum and suggest it to everyone.
> 
> 
> Wow!



Welcome to the U2 club! I have every CD and DVD/BD/HD-DVD.


----------



## brockwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the U2 club! I have every CD and DVD/BD/HD-DVD.



Did I make a lucky pick with the rattle and hum DVD or are all of the DVD and blu rays just as good?


Could you please suggest another U2 DVD or blu ray for me that will be of the same quality or better then rattle and hum.


I still can't get over that DVD. It has me mesmerized. Truly amazing. I fell like I've been living under a rock for the last 27 years of my life.


Does u2 have any sacd's?


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brockwilt* /forum/post/19576039
> 
> 
> Did I make a lucky pick with the rattle and hum DVD or are all of the DVD and blu rays just as good?
> 
> 
> Could you please suggest another U2 DVD or blu ray for me that will be of the same quality or better then rattle and hum.
> 
> 
> I still can't get over that DVD. It has me mesmerized. Truly amazing. I fell like I've been living under a rock for the last 27 years of my life.
> 
> 
> Does u2 have any sacd's?



Brokwilt...if you dont have it, get Joshua Tree, sit back and listen...really, really good.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/19575856
> 
> 
> Welcome to the U2 club! I have every CD and DVD/BD/HD-DVD.



25th Rock & Roll Hall of fame?


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brockwilt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Did I make a lucky pick with the rattle and hum DVD or are all of the DVD and blu rays just as good?
> 
> 
> Could you please suggest another U2 DVD or blu ray for me that will be of the same quality or better then rattle and hum.
> 
> 
> I still can't get over that DVD. It has me mesmerized. Truly amazing. I fell like I've been living under a rock for the last 27 years of my life.
> 
> 
> Does u2 have any sacd's?



Of all the live shows, ZooTV is my favorite. I feel Bono is in his prime. 360 is pretty fun. Pop Mart is my least favorite, but I enjoy them all. Red Rocks is cool because it's 27 years old.


----------



## jcmccorm

My wife and I got to see Joe Bonamassa last night at the civic center here in Huntsville. It's my first exposure to any of his work, either live, DVD, or CD. Wow is all I can say. What an amazing guitar player. I'll be looking to pick up some media.


I took this one (attached) with my phone last night










Cary


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the live shows, ZooTV is my favorite. I feel Bono is in his prime. 360 is pretty fun. Pop Mart is my least favorite, but I enjoy them all. Red Rocks is cool because it's 27 years old.



That being said, I would check every one of them out. I'm proud to own them all.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/19577640
> 
> 
> My wife and I got to see Joe Bonamassa last night at the civic center here in Huntsville. It's my first exposure to any of his work, either live, DVD, or CD. Wow is all I can say. What an amazing guitar player. I'll be looking to pick up some media.
> 
> 
> I took this one (attached) with my phone last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary



Glad you got to see him as well, same show I saw a little over a week ago. BTW, wasn't the acoustic performance unreal?


----------



## alhull

I'm listening to Sting Live in Berlin Blu-ray 

featuring the Berlin Philharmonic blu-ray disc right now in DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 surround and it is superb sounding!











I'm a long-time fan of Sting, both from his days with the Police, and much more from his long-running solo career. I've seen him perform live 3 times.


This album is recorded with a potent sound level. I usually watch all my blu-ray movies at volume 50 on my Emo UMC-1 and Rocket speakers. When I started up this disc I had to cut the volume back to 40 to avoid eardrum damage. The DTS-HD mix is just outstanding. There is also a great sounding stereo PCM mix.


This recording is many of his favorite hits taken from his Synchronicity tour backed by the Berlin Philharmonic. Sting's vocals have never sounded stronger.


If you are a Sting fan, you owe it to yourself to get this new release. Very reasonable price, too.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/19577640
> 
> 
> My wife and I got to see Joe Bonamassa last night at the civic center here in Huntsville. It's my first exposure to any of his work, either live, DVD, or CD. Wow is all I can say. What an amazing guitar player. I'll be looking to pick up some media.
> 
> Cary



I agree he is a terrific technician and has plenty of skill. But he seems to be searching for his own style and even his original material is still a bit derivative. It'll be interesting to watch where he takes it in the years to come. He has the chops to tackle a lot more than what he's doing now.


----------



## jcmccorm

Quote:

Originally Posted by *antennahead* 
Glad you got to see him as well, same show I saw a little over a week ago. BTW, wasn't the acoustic performance unreal?
The acoustic instrumental was the highlight of the show for me. I've never seen anyone play like that. As someone who (very casually) plays an acoustic, I can watch a performance and say "wow, that guy's good, that had to be very difficult to play". When I watched Joe play that acoustic I thought "Damn! That's impossible!".


Cary


----------



## rnrgagne

Quote:

Originally Posted by *alhull* 
I'm listening to Sting Live in Berlin Blu-ray 

featuring the Berlin Philharmonic blu-ray disc right now in DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 surround and it is superb sounding!


This recording is many of his favorite hits taken from his Synchronicity tour backed by the Berlin Philharmonic. Sting's vocals have never sounded stronger.
Good to hear, I'll have to pick that one up. Ordered it actually!


----------



## vision-master

Ok, so Crossroads 2010 wuz a dud, now what!










Any one got this one?


----------



## vision-master

Thanks for all the feedback, yes I ordered it.


----------



## TBert

I picked up the Sting Live in Berlin blu ray and really enjoyed it but on my copy at least the mixing on King of Pain is horrible. Stings voice bleeds over and echos and pretty much ruins the song, it even sounds like they lose some low end on this song, but strangely enough this was the only song out of 22 that did this, the rest of the concert sounded great. It was on the dts hd audio track not the stereo, so my question is did anyone else notice this, or do I have some kind of error on my copy?


----------



## ThomC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/19623979
> 
> 
> I picked up the Sting Live in Berlin blu ray and really enjoyed it but on my copy at least the mixing on King of Pain is horrible. Stings voice bleeds over and echos and pretty much ruins the song, it even sounds like they lose some low end on this song, but strangely enough this was the only song out of 22 that did this, the rest of the concert sounded great. It was on the dts hd audio track not the stereo, so my question is did anyone else notice this, or do I have some kind of error on my copy?



5.1 Mix and Stereo Mix were done by different people.


----------



## TBert

In the comment above I was listening to the concert on digital headphones via dts hd on my pc. I gave the concert a second listen on my home theater and it was not as noticeable, but still sounded different than the rest of the program. Don't get me wrong I'm a big Sting fan and love the concert, just was curious about the one mix on King of Pain. If anyone has dts hd capable pc give it a listen on headphones and you'll really see what I mean.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19603931
> 
> 
> Ok, so Crossroads 2010 wuz a dud, now what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one got this one?



Are you familiar with their music?


I have the CD. No interest in the DVD (or for listening to the CD again except maybe 1 or 2 songs).


larry


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/19472121
> 
> http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/dvd/d...-boxset/576327
> 
> 
> is this the same set as the time life release? or is it a "pirate" release with inferior sound and picture quality?
> 
> the price suggests the latter!!




to follow up on this..


I ordered the set, which even with a fair bit of postage, is quite a bargain compared to the time life release. Packaging is not the same, but the set list is identical, as is the "only 5.1" sound option.


video quality is varied to say the least. most of the tracks from the 80s are not good at all - whereas some of the later stuff is quite good. especially from the last decade.


audio is a mixed bag; again - the early clips are not very good, some are actually quite weak. as with the pq; the newer the clip, the better the quality. Although even the most recent clips are not perfect in terms of aq. and the 5.1 only option is not ideal. (at least for my two channel system).


however; in terms of historical content and quality of many performances - this is a no brainer. every music fan should have it. how the choises over the 9 discs have been made is anyone's guess - there must be tons left in the archive. but until volume II comes along (if it does...) - this is great stuff despite its flaws in terms of production.


- the look on robbie robertson's face as he watches john fogerty do a verse of "who'll stop the rain"

- jeff beck and jimmy page doing beck's bolero / immigrant song

- Queen joined by dave grohl / taylor hawkins for tie your mother down

- springsteen - both performance and various speeches


that's of the top of my head after a brief run through last night


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/19626198
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with their music?
> 
> 
> I have the CD. No interest in the DVD (or for listening to the CD again except maybe 1 or 2 songs).
> 
> 
> larry



Haven't heard them, what I've been reading say's KE band is like ELP with a added guitar.


----------



## Rammitinski

? Greg Lake played guitar in ELP - even the electric, at times (Brain Salad Surgery is full of it).


No - he didn't play a lot of loud, punchy, rhythm guitar, ala some heavy metal or hair band, if that's what you mean. Mainly just some lead fillers. And then he played _plenty_ of acoustic (as he also did with King Crimson).


----------



## vision-master

*Keith Emerson Band - Moscow*


Amazon press release.

_Highlights include re-workings of several classic ELP tracks such as a full version of Tarkus, Karn Evil 9, Lucky Man, Bitches Crystal and The Barbarian. What distingushes these new arrangements has been the addition of guitar

wizard, Marc Bonilla, both as singer and co-arranger. When interviewed recently Keith confessed that these new re-constructions with guitar reflected more accurately the way he had originally envisioned them._


So, it's not ELP anymore.


OK! Amazon said it's 70 minutes long - the DVD say's 2 Hours - I have a feeling this one is going to be good. Item just showed up @ the mail-box.

*TRACK LISTING*

1. Karn Evil 9 (1st impression)

2. Piano Concerto (3rd movement)

3. Bitches Crystal

4. Malambo

5. Touch And Go

6. Lucky Man

7. Miles Away (pt.1)

8. Miles Away (pt. 2)

9. Crusaders Cross

10. Fugue

11. Marche Train

12. Finale

13. The Barbarian

14. Tarkus

15. Nutrocker


----------



## vision-master

Keith Emerson Band - Moscow live wuz watched last night.


So, you all want to know if'n it's any good, eh?










If you have to ask, I ain't gonna tell.


----------



## rnrgagne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/19623979
> 
> 
> I picked up the Sting Live in Berlin blu ray and really enjoyed it but on my copy at least the mixing on King of Pain is horrible.



Just arrived yesterday, I'll check it out and advise unless some beats me to it.


----------



## PooperScooper

At least the live DVD has mostly ELP songs.


larry


----------



## vision-master

Like I said, no comment.










I'm not going to dispute a moderator.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Any whispers on a release for Roger Waters The Wall concert? Went last Saturday and it was quite the spectacle. Also found it funny that they had a spot light on when Roger was behind the wall and we couldn't see anything but a shaft of light pointing down; know it's probably all automated, but still found it amusing.


----------



## Lucky7!

That would be a great one to own. I was impressed with Roger Waters - In The Flesh DVD, although I am more of a David Gilmour fan. I would like to see Delicate Sound of Thunder released on DVD.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19646155
> 
> 
> Like I said, no comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to dispute a moderator.



Well - no matter what K.E. is saying in order to sell the project (I can just see G.L. and C.P. cringing when they read that), I think that Larry feels that ELP songs shouldn't be bastardized that way. They're classic and sacred, and should be done as faithfully as possible.


As a huge fan of both them and Prog rock in general, I can't say I disagree.


----------



## vision-master

I figured you would say that.










So, did Hendrix bastardize 'All Along The Watchtower'?


----------



## shabre

Just picked up r&r hall of fame 25th blu ray and all i can say is STELLAR from BB for $30.99 (cashier matched Targets online pricing without even verifying). Just an amazing Blu concert!!!


----------



## nomad139

OK, so I think I may have missed something along the way here...


How's that Keith Emerson Band DVD?


If anyone can provide a review, that would be very helpful, since I grew up a HUGE fan. Hell, I even owned Love Beach and wrote a school paper on Brain Salad Surgery.


ELP songs plus guitar? Sounds good to me, but I'd like the opinions of those who actually have heard this one. Thanks!


----------



## vision-master

I'm happy with KE, FYI, some parts almost sound a little Zappa'ish.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19647721
> 
> 
> I figured you would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, did Hendrix bastardize 'All Along The Watchtower'?



Naw, he did a great version of it.


He made a great song more popular and more accessible to American audiences (and that wasn't always a bad thing in those days).


----------



## vision-master

Well, the KE band has upped the antie from ELP.


Very complex mix of music, simply wonderful stuff.


KE still rules.










This is not pop music.


----------



## vision-master

Is this American idol?


Like those cares.......


Just get the DVD and shut!


----------



## nomad139

Thanks for the feedback. Other online reviews are very positive. Looks like a Christmas present to me!!


----------



## rnrgagne

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TBert* 
I picked up the Sting Live in Berlin blu ray and really enjoyed it but on my copy at least the mixing on King of Pain is horrible.... It was on the dts hd audio track not the stereo, so my question is did anyone else notice this, or do I have some kind of error on my copy?
Nope not a bad copy, mine's the same and it's definitely a mix thing. It seems like they've got the ambience mics or tracks kicked way up, which likely explains the echos. It's not very good, hard to think that would be on purpose..


I tried the 2 channel mix and it's not as bad because the surround channel ambience isn't in there, but you can still notice it.


----------



## Bilbo

Jewel-the essential live song book: on Blu-Ray DTS HDMA, is reference material as far as I am concerned. Phenomenal.


----------



## gold2040

for anyone who's interested, it has been confirmed that the BAD tour from Michael Jackson is coming to DVD, I would post the link but it doesn't display the posting anymore, the site it came from is

http://www.mjnewsalerts.com/home/ 


also

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/...vd_update.html 



> Quote:
> “Nothing is official, as yet,” said Jason. “I only know that because Robert (Plant) had said that he’d watched it. I really do hope that it eventually will see the light of day. It’s just nice to know that Robert had seen it, so I knew something, but it was nice that he rang up and said ‘Wow, it sounded great.’ Fingers crossed, everybody… fingers crossed.”



i will sell my left nut, for this concert footage



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/19646356
> 
> 
> Any whispers on a release for Roger Waters The Wall concert? Went last Saturday and it was quite the spectacle. Also found it funny that they had a spot light on when Roger was behind the wall and we couldn't see anything but a shaft of light pointing down; know it's probably all automated, but still found it amusing.



you'd be surprised that some of the video bootlegs available are pretty much crystal clear HD in terms of quality, probably not what your looking for but thought i'd throw that out there


also i had another listen to Echoes and Comfortably Numb from Live In Gdansk last night


my mind is blown.. every time


----------



## Thrummer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Artslinger* 
IMO this thread isn't for criticizing other peoples taste in music.


Speaking of taste in music my wife really likes Bon Jovi (I'm so so on the band)... so I picked this up.

The video and audio is great with nice camera work, good song selection and the band is in top form.









Thanks for the xmas gift tip


----------



## vision-master

*New - $.01*










Filmed on location at Golden Gate Park / San Francisco CA


Jah Rastafari










_Performances by Michael Franti & Spearhead *Anti-Flag * Saul Williams * Marie Daulne/Zap Mama * RadioActive


Featuring Michael Franti * Dr. Angela Y. Davis * Woody Harrelson * Dennis Kucinich * Molly Engelhart * Julia Butterfly Hill * Wavy Gravy * Robert Greenwald * Medea Benjamin * Mario Hardy * Eddie Modestini * Papa Pretty * Diamond Dave * Frank Scura * John Helms * Andy Flag * Saul Williams * Keith Knight * Marie Daulne * Victor Sila * Sean Huze


On Saturday, September 8th, musician and filmmaker Michael Franti with Guerrilla Management present the 9th Annual 911 Power to the Peaceful Festival at Speedway Meadow in Golden Gate Park.


The Festival began humbly in 1998 as an international day of art and culture in support of political prisoner Mumia Abu-Jamal. The name and date 911 were chosen to call attention to the emergency status of Mumia's impending execution. PTTP has since expanded, showing support for all prisoners on death row, and speaking out against the exponential growth of the prison industrial complex.


When the attacks of September 11th, 2001 occurred, the festival took on a new significance, serving both as a day of remembrance for the lives lost in the tragedy as well as a day in which Northern Californians called for and end to all bombing around the globe. The 2002 and 2003 events offered a space for healing and compassion for all the people killed or displaced by terrorism and the war on terrorism. In 2004 the festival was themed "Stand up and be Counted," encouraging people to get out and vote. 2005's festival, themed "Bring 'Em Home," emphasized that the best way to support our troops is to bring them home now, and drew upwards of 50,000 attendees participating in a day of music, art and social justice.
_
http://www.amazon.com/911-Power-Peac...2973613&sr=1-1 


Youtube from 2006 -> Michael Franti - East To The West


----------



## westgate

 concert for george, blu-ray, feb 22, '11 . (maybe. i say this cuz i'm not familiar with that site. don't know how accurate they are.)


----------



## badgerpilot

Has anyone seen Elton John, The Red Piano on bluray? I got a copy for Christmas and I am not sure that I want to keep it. I've read some reviews on-line that are very critical of the video quality. I am also wondering how good the audio is as well. I was just wondering if I should keep this disc or return it and get something else. Thanks.


----------



## yankeeman

Wish i could help you on that. I have the bluray of Elton John 60- Live at Madision Square Garden and the picture on that is so sharp, really great. But sometimes concerts are not that way, and i have never seen Red Piano.


But boy, isnt Elton John great? I have the one above, plus the dvd of his Greatest Hits Live, also at Madison Square Garden, and while that one is not sharp since its not a bluray, the music is awesome.


Hey guys, i just got the bluray set of the Rock N Roll HOF 25th Anniversary, and its really good. I dont like every performer, but there is enough really good stuff on there to make it worthwhile.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/19714071
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Elton John, The Red Piano on bluray? I got a copy for Christmas and I am not sure that I want to keep it. I've read some reviews on-line that are very critical of the video quality. I am also wondering how good the audio is as well. I was just wondering if I should keep this disc or return it and get something else. Thanks.



Depends on if you like 'village people'.


----------



## yankeeman

I love the Village People.


Well, maybe "love" is not a good word to use about them.......


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wish i could help you on that. I have the bluray of Elton John 60- Live at Madision Square Garden and the picture on that is so sharp, really great. But sometimes concerts are not that way, and i have never seen Red Piano.
> 
> 
> But boy, isnt Elton John great? I have the one above, plus the dvd of his Greatest Hits Live, also at Madison Square Garden, and while that one is not sharp since its not a bluray, the music is awesome.
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i just got the bluray set of the Rock N Roll HOF 25th Anniversary, and its really good. I dont like every performer, but there is enough really good stuff on there to make it worthwhile.



Thanks, I have EJ 60 on DVD and love that concert. Not sure if I need another Elton concert video. Sometimes concerts just don't live up to the original recordings, but sometimes they exceed the original which is what I like to look for. I've heard that Goodbye Yellow Brick Road on DVD Audio is an excellent recording so I am somewhat leaning towards getting that instead.


I agree the RnR HOF is an outstanding concert. You are right that some of it is slow at times but on the whole, it's a lot of fun to watch. Some great performances!


----------



## kevin j

I have the Red Piano on Blu ray imho it's as good video quality wise as the Elton John 60 one.[and the audio's excellent too]


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Red Piano on Blu ray imho it's as good video quality wise as the Elton John 60 one.[and the audio's excellent too]



Thanks. I guess I'll give it a shot then.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

This could be interesting...


----------



## vision-master

*Jeff Beck: Les Paul Tribute Tour, CD/DVD, PBS Special*


TRIBUTE CONCERT OUT ON DVD FEB. 22








_Sponsored by Gibson Guitar and billed as “A Celebration of Les Paul,” Beck was joined by The Imelda May Band at the Iridium Jazz Club in June 2010. The two-time Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductee mesmerized the star-studded audience with a tour de force performance of classics Paul recorded with Mary Ford, “How High The Moon,” “Vaya Con Dios” and “Mockin’ Bird Hill,” along with such rock and roll standards as “Twenty Flight Rock” and “Walking In The Sand.”


For those left off the guest list, Eagle Rock Entertainment and ATCO will offer this one of a kind performance to purchase. Rock and Roll Party to Honor Les Paul will be available on DVD and CD February 22._

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/2502...VD-PBS-Special


----------



## Picasso Moon

Quote:

Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* 
Thanks, I have EJ 60 on DVD and love that concert.
This has turned into one of my favorites. Not only is it a great performance and all around production but the setlist is what really makes it stand out to me. Lots and lots of his early material from his first few albums which I consider most of his best work by far. Some of the songs he hadn't performed for decades and had to re-learn for this special, one-off show.


----------



## David James

Received Joe Bonamassa Live From The Royal Albert Hall DVD for Christmas.


Video and video production are very good as is the sound. This is my first extended exposure to Joe and I like what I hear.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19647598
> 
> 
> Well - no matter what K.E. is saying in order to sell the project (I can just see G.L. and C.P. cringing when they read that), I think that Larry feels that ELP songs shouldn't be bastardized that way. They're classic and sacred, and should be done as faithfully as possible.
> 
> 
> As a huge fan of both them and Prog rock in general, I can't say I disagree.



Oh yea like, none of us old ELP fans wants to hear an extended version of Karn Evil 9 with added progressive guitar work ....


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/19724619
> 
> 
> This has turned into one of my favorites. Not only is it a great performance and all around production but the setlist is what really makes it stand out to me. Lots and lots of his early material from his first few albums which I consider most of his best work by far. Some of the songs he hadn't performed for decades and had to re-learn for this special, one-off show.



he really goes out on every song doesn't he?, Levon and Rocket Man were spectacular


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/19714734
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have EJ 60 on DVD and love that concert. Not sure if I need another Elton concert video. Sometimes concerts just don't live up to the original recordings, but sometimes they exceed the original which is what I like to look for. I've heard that Goodbye Yellow Brick Road on DVD Audio is an excellent recording so I am somewhat leaning towards getting that instead.
> 
> 
> I agree the RnR HOF is an outstanding concert. You are right that some of it is slow at times but on the whole, it's a lot of fun to watch. Some great performances!



Elton John - Dream Ticket, it's not on Bluray yes, but the Ephesus gig on the 4 DVD set is just a musical treat, easily one of my best concerts by him


here's a clip


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/19726215
> 
> 
> Oh yea like, none of us old ELP fans wants to hear an extended version of Karn Evil 9 with added progressive guitar work ....



Depends on how good the progressive guitar work actually is.










I guess y'all have a point, considering the way that ELP themselves were some of the hugest offenders of that in the first place with the Classical songs and bits they "borrowed from" and made into their own thing (even wrote lyrics for so them so could add their own names to the credits sometimes - I mean "Mussorgsky/Lake"? Takes a lot of chutzpah. They could've at least put "music composed by Mussorgsky, with additional lyrics added by Greg Lake").


I wasn't really thinking and completely forgot about that part (slaps forehead).


----------



## nomad139

Yep... In the ELP paper that I wrote, I failed to give proper credit on the 'Jerusalem' track. I guess I was used to them taking on grand existing works. Big mistake. Apparently, my teacher was a fan of the hymn & downgraded me. 30 years later, I've almost recovered!


As it is, I ordered the DVD from Borders because of combined discounts which knocked the final price to $11. Unfortunately, not alone -- backordered.


----------



## vision-master

I bought this on a whim, got home checked Amazon and the reviews were bad. Oh well, I checked out some clips on youtube. I liked what I seen and heard, so I kept it. I reccomend this title to all Ozzy fans. I watched it lastnight and it wuz a hoot.


----------



## vision-master

Why do I bother posting here?


----------



## tony123

I've got both of the Elton John concerts at home right now. The 60th Birthday is clearly better from a technical perspective. However, Red Piano is more "fun".


Don't pull my man card now, but we just watched Josh Grobin "Awake". Picture and sound were stunning, the performance to me was just a "B" effort. It feels more like singing of a catalogue than it does entertaining.


----------



## jcmccorm

Won't pull your card yet but you're definitely on probation.










Cary


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm* /forum/post/19756774
> 
> 
> Won't pull your card yet but you're definitely on probation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary




Double Secret Probation


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19756429
> 
> 
> Why do I bother posting here?



I like your posts, really!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

I eyed that Ozzy DVD when it first was released ... how is the audio and video quality VisionMaster?


----------



## vision-master

Ok, I broke down and picked up this one today......


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/19760852
> 
> 
> I eyed that Ozzy DVD when it first was released ... how is the audio and video quality VisionMaster?



Well, remember this is the 90's. Pic is a nice 4:3 and audio that works best for me is stereo mode. I think the sound is as good as can be. The DVD is two sided and about 2 hours long, so I don't think things were compressed to much? It's more of a 2 hr music video than 2 hr concert, but it has a bunch of everything thrown in. I think it's a hoot and have watched it a few times already. Man, it's Ozzy, what can I say. I love the guy.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19762699
> 
> 
> Ok, I broke down and picked up this one today......



Corey Taylor played acoustic with Aaron Lewis here in Tampa on New Years...would have liked to check it out but I had to work On New Years.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/19722604
> 
> 
> This could be interesting...













I watched this concert a couple of weeks ago on PBS. I liked it, don't expect your normal Jeff Beck this is almost all old 50s rock with some Rock a Billy thrown in, Setzer shows up and they tear the house down. I was really suprised how well Jeff plays old time rock, as I've never really seen him do much of this type of music before.


It sounded and looked great I'm picking it up when it comes out in February.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/19766298
> 
> 
> Corey Taylor played acoustic with Aaron Lewis here in Tampa on New Years...would have liked to check it out but I had to work On New Years.




Slipknot - these guy's are good - I like em.


BUT! why no audio options (no DTS or 5.1) or bluray release?


The doc wuz boring........ the concert rocked!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19766737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this concert a couple of weeks ago on PBS. I liked it, don't expect your normal Jeff Beck this is almost all old 50s rock with some Rock a Billy thrown in, Setzer shows up and they tear the house down. I was really suprised how well Jeff plays old time rock, as I've never really seen him do much of this type of music before.
> 
> 
> It sounded and looked great I'm picking it up when it comes out in February.



It's about time, I mean how many times have we heard 'we end as lovers'


----------



## Randy Bessinger

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
It's about time, I mean how many times have we heard 'we end as lovers'








Actually, on the bluray version or Live at Ronnie Scotts, there is a great rock-a-billy set. I am quite convinced that Beck could play any damn style that he wants to.


----------



## vision-master

Like some Korn.........










I don't think he can bend over that far anymore.


----------



## vision-master

Gerry Rafferty dead -age 63


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Bessinger* /forum/post/19769211
> 
> 
> Actually, on the bluray version or Live at Ronnie Scotts, there is a great rock-a-billy set. I am quite convinced that Beck could play any damn style that he wants to.




No doubt Jeff has the guitar playing skills to play just about anything, though when it comes to Rock "a" Billy I thought Setzer was much more natural as a old time rocker in this concert, but of course that is his main style.


----------



## tony123

Finally got around to U2 360. I like U2, but wouldn't consider myself a "fan". However, this was a great show! It got me a little closer to being a fan. Technically, it was extremely well done. Video wasn't perfect, but it was good, and about the best you could expect from the environment. Editing was also very well done. Audio was about perfect! Well mixed, particularly a pounding bass. I find concerts are about half and half on satisfying levels for the bass guitar and kick drum.


Do I get my man card back?


----------



## vision-master

Video wuz NOT 1080P on the bluray disk.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19762699
> 
> 
> Ok, I broke down and picked up this one today......



Easter eggs....











> Quote:
> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> Been a long time forum lurker and a long time slipknot fan (~2001).
> 
> 
> I picked up the dvd a couple weeks ago and have been watching in a few times since then.
> 
> 
> I figured this may be a most valuable post and I had to register to have more people view this via their dvd player.
> 
> 
> As one of the above members posted:
> 
> 
> There are two small vignettes for Paul.
> 
> 
> **Press the play button** after the following scenes:
> 
> 
> 1. Clown's original video post of Paul's recollections as posted on the slipknot1.com:
> 
> 
> When you see the scene of the slipknot guys coming together and Corey goes "Where's Paulie." As you immediately see Paul on the phone with his wife press enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The Paul Gray video collage (some scenes shown in previous slipknot dvd releases):
> 
> 
> At the end of the movie when the credits show "This movie is dedicated to Paul Gray, our brother, who will always will be missed" PRESS THE PLAY BUTTON.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps!


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alhull* /forum/post/19579031
> 
> 
> I'm listening to Sting Live in Berlin Blu-ray
> 
> featuring the Berlin Philharmonic blu-ray disc right now in DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 surround and it is superb sounding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a long-time fan of Sting, both from his days with the Police, and much more from his long-running solo career. I've seen him perform live 3 times.
> 
> 
> This album is recorded with a potent sound level. I usually watch all my blu-ray movies at volume 50 on my Emo UMC-1 and Rocket speakers. When I started up this disc I had to cut the volume back to 40 to avoid eardrum damage. The DTS-HD mix is just outstanding. There is also a great sounding stereo PCM mix.
> 
> 
> This recording is many of his favorite hits taken from his Synchronicity tour backed by the Berlin Philharmonic. Sting's vocals have never sounded stronger.
> 
> 
> If you are a Sting fan, you owe it to yourself to get this new release. Very reasonable price, too.



No offense to your taste, but Sting Live in Berlin is probably the worse release from Sting. His experimentation with an orchestra simply does not work as the arrangements for his classic songs simply sucks. I like symphonies and he tried to make his orchestra animated (like the James Brown horn section) and that animation added nothing to the music and made the orchestra members look stupid. Sonically, this was a let down. I have regular 5.1 DTS that sound better than the PCM or 96/24 recording on this blu-ray. I've heard other rock groups that use symphonies effectively enhancing their material, but this is not the case here. The best performance on this effort is from Branford Marcellis. Other than that, this blu-ray is trash.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> The best performance on this effort is from Branford Marcellis



No it's not, it's the Moody Blues..........


----------



## DennyH

And for me, Yes Symphonic Live.


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/19775785
> 
> 
> And for me, Yes Symphonic Live.



I agree; effective use of a symphony. But, not Sting Live in Berlin.


----------



## SycamoreSeej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gbaby* 
I agree; effective use of a symphony. But, not Sting Live in Berlin.








I don't see the point in Yes using an orchestra. The band itself is symphonic and them using an orchestra is overkill, IMO.


----------



## vision-master

Yes, is still around? No wonder why they need backup.


----------



## gold2040




----------



## Artslinger

^^^


Nice it is a CD/DVD package... Bluray?


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19813565
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Nice it is a CD/DVD package... Bluray?



yep, can either buy the DVD/Bluray packaged with the CD


apparently the CD version is 2 disks as well.. whatever that means


----------



## vision-master

Kinda quick camera action there. Is the whole DVD like this?


----------



## MiamiJams50

Got Queen: Live in Montreal BD from Blockbuster after seeing several good reviews here. I was disappointed to see that it was a rework of the Queen: We Will Rock You DVD that I have had for years. Yes, the PQ is a bit better (not by a whole lot), but the AQ was just a bit better than the DD soundtrack on the DVD despite it being a DTS-HD Hi Rez format. I compared the two, and while there is a bit more spaciousness on the Blu-Ray than the DVD, it would not warrant a purchase IMHO. If I didn't have the DVD already, then yes, because the performance is terrific. The extras with the Live-Aid footage had mediocre SQ and poor AQ, but again, the performance was worth the time I spent on it. Freddy really had them eating out of his hand.


----------



## gold2040

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
Kinda quick camera action there. Is the whole DVD like this?








Green Day?, it isn't released till March 22nd
Quote:

Originally Posted by *MiamiJams50* 
The extras with the Live-Aid footage had mediocre SQ and poor AQ
i'm not even an AVphile, and yet I saw damn lines across the screen, on the official Live Aid DVD/Rock in Montreal DVD

but it's an historical event, so the content is what matters


----------



## vision-master

Well, that trailer didn't do it for me. Will these production ppl ever learn that the 80's and MTV style videos are old school and a thing of the past......


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19813687
> 
> 
> Kinda quick camera action there. Is the whole DVD like this?



As long as it's not like their Bullet In A Bible dvd from '05. I can't watch it anymore cos it had that problem and a subpar performance.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19814376
> 
> 
> Well, that trailer didn't do it for me. Will these production ppl ever learn that the 80's and MTV style videos are old school and a thing of the past......



Aren't pretty much all trailers like that?


----------



## Aliens

Knowing that 99.9% of the people posting here will have no interest in this (meaning a cappella), I question why I’m posting, but sometimes stupidity reigns supreme.


The DVD contains 11 ‘traditional’ songs (50s forward) as well as Christmas songs. Anyone who likes a cappella will find these guys amazing.

All I Want For Christmas (Deluxe)(2CD/1DVD) [Box set] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6Cit0pi--M 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVgCOgtklew 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5XPQwel8uE


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19815336
> 
> 
> Aren't pretty much all trailers like that?



It took a French film company to release a great Metallica DVD.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens* /forum/post/19815432
> 
> 
> Knowing that 99.9% of the people posting here will have no interest in this, I question why I’m posting, but sometimes stupidity reigns supreme.
> 
> 
> The DVD contains 11 ‘traditional’ songs as well as Christmas songs. Anyone who likes a cappella will find these guys amazing.
> 
> All I Want For Christmas (Deluxe)(2CD/1DVD) [Box set]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6Cit0pi--M
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVgCOgtklew
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpVX1UnG78g




A month ago may have been a more apropos time to post...







Those guys are quite good. Props to anybody that can sing without music accompaniment, especially multiple harmonies. Too much auto-tuning happening today.


larry


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/19815892
> 
> 
> A month ago may have been a more apropos time to post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larry



True, but there are almost a dozen songs that don't have anything to do with Christmas on the DVD. Also, I gave a CD of theirs to my wife for Christmas so it was the first time I've heard them - I couldn’t wait another year to post.







Maybe I’ll repost next December.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MiamiJams50* /forum/post/19813741
> 
> 
> Got Queen: Live in Montreal BD from Blockbuster after seeing several good reviews here. I was disappointed to see that it was a rework of the Queen: We Will Rock You DVD that I have had for years. Yes, the PQ is a bit better (not by a whole lot), but the AQ was just a bit better than the DD soundtrack on the DVD despite it being a DTS-HD Hi Rez format. I compared the two, and while there is a bit more spaciousness on the Blu-Ray than the DVD, it would not warrant a purchase IMHO. If I didn't have the DVD already, then yes, because the performance is terrific. The extras with the Live-Aid footage had mediocre SQ and poor AQ, but again, the performance was worth the time I spent on it. Freddy really had them eating out of his hand.



I'm surprised you find the aq marginally better.

imo - the dvd sounds like a mere soundboard recording compared to QRM. the BD is much richer and crisper to my ears


----------



## vision-master

For me, I never upgrade a title from SD to BR. Mine wuz the old import, so it's good enough.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SycamoreSeej* /forum/post/19815234
> 
> 
> As long as it's not like their Bullet In A Bible dvd from '05. I can't watch it anymore cos it had that problem and a subpar performance.



You gotta be kidding me, Bullet In A Bible is one of my favorite concert DVDs, and I have dozens!


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MiamiJams50* /forum/post/19813741
> 
> 
> Got Queen: Live in Montreal BD from Blockbuster after seeing several good reviews here. I was disappointed to see that it was a rework of the Queen: We Will Rock You DVD that I have had for years. Yes, the PQ is a bit better (not by a whole lot), but the AQ was just a bit better than the DD soundtrack on the DVD despite it being a DTS-HD Hi Rez format. I compared the two, and while there is a bit more spaciousness on the Blu-Ray than the DVD, it would not warrant a purchase IMHO. If I didn't have the DVD already, then yes, because the performance is terrific. The extras with the Live-Aid footage had mediocre SQ and poor AQ, but again, the performance was worth the time I spent on it. Freddy really had them eating out of his hand.



Ive seen all the Queen DVDs, and yea We Will Rock You is a bit annoying because of the camera work (too many closeups, almost no shots of the audience, etc), and Queen Live At Wembley is by far the best IMHO.


----------



## Artslinger

^^^


Agreed John, Live at Wembley is the best Queen concert on DVD.


I wish they would clean this up and offer it on Bluray.


----------



## Quickster2

25th Anniversary Rock & Roll Hall of Fame

U2 360 Rosebowl

Police Certifiable

Andrea Bocelli

Hit Man David Foster

KD Lang Live in London

Stevie Wonder

Pretenders Live in London

Ted Nugent

Iron Maiden Flight 666

John Mayer

BB King Live

Both Chris Botti's although I prefer the 1st overall

Chicago & Earth Wind & Fire

Kings of Leon

Elton John 60 Madison Square Garden

Rush Snakes & Arrows

Roy Orbison Black & White

Queen Montreal

Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds

Within Temptation

Woodstock

Styx with youth orchestra


All highly recommended!


----------



## toobwacky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/19832485
> 
> 
> 
> Styx with youth orchestra
> 
> 
> All highly recommended!



I like this one a lot too. Their version of I Am The Walrus is spectacular!


----------



## tony123

Thanks for the list Quickster2! Many of those I haven't seen but will!


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/19825505
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me, Bullet In A Bible is one of my favorite concert DVDs, and I have dozens!



I loved it when it came out, but it doesn't even come close to actually seeing them in concert (i saw them twice). There's no real bonus features in it. C'mon, there had to be tons of backstage footage or interviews they could've added!


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/19825559
> 
> 
> Ive seen all the Queen DVDs, and yea We Will Rock You is a bit annoying because of the camera work (too many closeups, almost no shots of the audience, etc), and Queen Live At Wembley is by far the best IMHO.




the lack of audience shots is indeed a bummer. in that respect, wembley is superior. sadly, wembley will never be HD. it's SD. they could remix the sound though...


once they get around to release Budapest from the same tour - we're in for a treat. shot on 35 mm in front of 80 000 people. should be spectacular. mercury was in better voice too


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/19834044
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list Quickster2! Many of those I haven't seen but will!



Should of added Strat Pack to the list. Also a great listen after the first few performers.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quickster2* /forum/post/19832485
> 
> 
> 25th Anniversary Rock &
> *Rush Snakes & Arrows*
> 
> Roy Orbison Black & White
> 
> Queen Montreal
> 
> Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds
> 
> Within Temptation
> 
> Woodstock
> 
> Styx with youth orchestra
> 
> 
> All highly recommended!



I'd recommend the R30 BD over Snakes & Arrows. The best double dip I've ever made from DVD to DB.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/19850646
> 
> 
> I'd recommend the R30 BD over Snakes & Arrows. The best double dip I've ever made from DVD to DB.



Although none of Rush's disks have great audio quality, S&A is their best in this aspect.


Ed


----------



## fsi

Kings of Leon-Live at the 02


----------



## vision-master

Any hard rocker MUST get Slipknot (sic) nesses


Of course the geritol generation is still waiting for Dark Side of the Moon live.










OR no hands Clapton to release another retirement home dvd.........


Like Jim Morrison once said. If someone is joking, take them as being dead serious, if someone is being dead serious, they are funny.


----------



## 5o9

^ Linkage to Slipknot DVD? Don't know what it is.


PF Pulse viewing is down to 2x/yr.


Tired of Clapton DVDs. Will only watch an oldschool throwdown of Layla going forward...


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19851804
> 
> 
> Like Jim Morrison once said. If someone is joking, take them as being dead serious, if someone is being dead serious, they are funny.



As those are classic features of schizophrenia (laughing when someone says something serious, i.e.), I think it's kind of telling as to what his state of mind was.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19851804
> 
> 
> Any hard rocker MUST get Slipknot (sic) nesses
> 
> 
> Of course the geritol generation is still waiting for Dark Side of the Moon live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR no hands Clapton to release another retirement home dvd.........
> 
> 
> Like Jim Morrison once said. If someone is joking, take them as being dead serious, if someone is being dead serious, they are funny.



Yeh make fun of the old Rockers now because new bands will be old news before you know it.


BTW Slipnot been around since 1995 they are in the soon to be old catagory if not allready.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19855578
> 
> 
> Yeh make fun of the old Rockers now because new bands will be old news before you know it.



More of the same old lame crap from v-m. If the music you like doesn't meet his tastes the insults start flying fast and furious. It's unfortunate we have jerks like him in this thread because I firmly believe it greatly limits what gets posted to this thread. When posters know people like him will berate most anything they might suggest just because they may have different tastes in music they just don't post.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19855265
> 
> 
> As those are classic features of schizophrenia (laughing when someone says something serious, i.e.), I think it's kind of telling as to what his state of mind was.



I think you're funny.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/19855660
> 
> 
> More of the same old lame crap from v-m. If the music you like doesn't meet his tastes the insults start flying fast and furious. It's unfortunate we have jerks like him in this thread because I firmly believe it greatly limits what gets posted to this thread. When posters know people like him will berate most anything they might suggest just because they may have different tastes in music they just don't post.



I think you're funny too.










I just had me a good morning laugh. Ha!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19855578
> 
> 
> Yeh make fun of the old Rockers now because new bands will be old news before you know it.
> 
> 
> BTW Slipnot been around since 1995 they are in the soon to be old catagory if not allready.



Keep on risen'










FYI, old crusty rocker, I picked up 'When you're Strange' yesterday - you might like it! lol


----------



## vision-master

Anyone here pre-order this title yet?


----------



## Rammitinski

Hmmm. All I stated was that Jim Morrison was probably a little nuts (whether it was organic or caused by drug usage). Is there some issue with that? I think even his most ardent fan wouldn't argue that.


I was neither putting him down nor praising him. It was just an aside comment.


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19859247
> 
> 
> Hmmm. All I stated was that Jim Morrison was probably a little nuts (whether it was organic or caused by drug usage). Is there some issue with that? I think even his most ardent fan wouldn't argue that.
> 
> 
> I was neither putting him down nor praising him. It was just an aside comment.



Just curious if anyone saw the "American Masters" Doors on PBS last week? Nice old footage of a great band...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19856020
> 
> 
> Keep on risen'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, old crusty rocker, I picked up 'When you're Strange' yesterday - you might like it! lol



Yeh I'm just poking a little fun at you.


I actually buy more new material then old recorded stuff. I don't post reviews here of some of my concert DVDs (blues, country, roots rock stuff) because the video is not always the best and it may just have a 2 channel track, many are low cost production concert DVDs that can be hard to find. Many people here seem to be more into the higher budget concert stuff.


----------



## ericco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19862302
> 
> 
> Yeh I'm just poking a little fun at you.
> 
> 
> I actually buy more new material then old recorded stuff. I don't post reviews here of some of my concert DVDs (blues, country, roots rock stuff) because the video is not always the best and it may just have a 2 channel track, many are low cost production concert DVDs that can be hard to find. Many people here seem to be more into the higher budget concert stuff.




Please feel free to! I lurk here almost everyday for good suggestions and have been itching to pick up some old blues dvds like the reelin in the years American Folk Blues Festival but have not seen anybody praise them - This is archival footage but is it good archival footage?


Like many here my concert DVDs range from NIN to Tom Jones and everything in between. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/19861696
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone saw the "American Masters" Doors on PBS last week? Nice old footage of a great band...



Watched it after the Jeff Bridges American Masters and there was some good footage in there, especially that part with Jim talking to the guy selling The Who programs.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19859247
> 
> 
> Hmmm. All I stated was that Jim Morrison was probably a little nuts (whether it was organic or caused by drug usage). Is there some issue with that? I think even his most ardent fan wouldn't argue that.
> 
> 
> I was neither putting him down nor praising him. It was just an aside comment.



I hear ya Rammitinski, 'The Doors' an mainly Jimmy did imprint my life. I know their lyrics more than any others and have had many peak experiences through them. I am not ashamed to admit this.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/19861696
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone saw the "American Masters" Doors on PBS last week? Nice old footage of a great band...



Yeah, I did and bought the doc the next day. I mean, it's the Doors and it wuz good, so I had to have it.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19862302
> 
> 
> Yeh I'm just poking a little fun at you.
> 
> 
> I actually buy more new material then old recorded stuff. I don't post reviews here of some of my concert DVDs (blues, country, roots rock stuff) because the video is not always the best and it may just have a 2 channel track, many are low cost production concert DVDs that can be hard to find. Many people here seem to be more into the higher budget concert stuff.



Art, you are a true collector and not so concerned about it having to be bluray, 1080p and trueHD. Dang, I'm getting spoiled...


I bought Slipknots older DVD and found out it's 4:3 so I returned it.










I'm thinking of looking for a deal on Amazon, bc I love those guy's. If I went to one of their concerts, I'd stick out like a sore thumb.







Who's taht old dude.........


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericco* /forum/post/19862593
> 
> 
> Please feel free to! I lurk here almost everyday for good suggestions and have been itching to pick up some old blues dvds like the reelin in the years American Folk Blues Festival but have not seen anybody praise them - This is archival footage but is it good archival footage?
> 
> 
> Like many here my concert DVDs range from NIN to Tom Jones and everything in between. Variety is the spice of life!



I'm alway's looking for new material. I remember being @ bestbuy and looking @ Slipknots new DVD and thinking who the heck are these guy's?










They have been around since 95 - where have I been.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericco* /forum/post/19862593
> 
> 
> Please feel free to! I lurk here almost everyday for good suggestions and have been itching to pick up some old blues dvds like the reelin in the years American Folk Blues Festival but have not seen anybody praise them - This is archival footage but is it good archival footage?
> 
> 
> Like many here my concert DVDs range from NIN to Tom Jones and everything in between. Variety is the spice of life!



*Not really vintage recordings but here are a couple of blues related DVDs I've picked lately.*












Very good music recording though video is not the greatest on the "Ana Popovic" concert DVD, she is one a great guitar slinger.







:

:

:











"Delmark Celebrates 55 Years of Blues" has both good video and audio, great old school Chicago Blues from Buddy Guys.







:

:

:


Also look for this to be coming out this year. There will be documentary and a concert released.

http://www.thisisandersonproductions...lackBlues.html 


:

:


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/19850741
> 
> 
> Although none of Rush's disks have great audio quality, S&A is their best in this aspect.
> 
> 
> Ed



I couldn't disagree more. The echo effect on the buried vocals makes S&A unlistenable for me.

I think R30 was unfairly dissed on the AQ side because it came on the heals of Rio, which most people agree had horrible sound. IMO it has great audio, but I'm no expert.

I guess that's the great thing about music - we don't all enjoy the exact same thing.


----------



## vision-master

Rio wuz fine once the audience mic wuz turned down a little.


----------



## vision-master












Yikes $24 @ Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Aint-Over-Delm.../dp/B001UXJGVA


----------



## bobby94928

$19.61 shipped at Buy.com

http://www.buy.com/prod/it-aint-over...211235915.html


----------



## Artslinger

Most of the smaller label DVD concert releases will never be 10 bucks, they sell so few that to cover costs they can't sell at rock bottom prices.


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bobby94928* 
$19.61 shipped at Buy.com

http://www.buy.com/prod/it-aint-over...211235915.html
an then they spam you until you block their addy.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19868703
> 
> 
> Not really vintage recordings but here are a couple of blues related DVDs I've picked lately.



Nice! thanks a lot!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19872128
> 
> 
> Rio wuz fine once the audience mic wuz turned down a little.



Fine







Are you serious? I can't think of another disk that has worse AQ.


Ed


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/19869433
> 
> 
> The echo effect on the buried vocals makes S&A unlistenable for me.



Like I said - none of Rush's disk have great audio quality. And usually, for me, I too won't bother listening again. But sometimes, when the band is great and that's all you have, you suffer.


Ed


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/19883522
> 
> 
> Fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? I can't think of another disk that has worse AQ.
> 
> 
> Ed



Throw out that 5.1 system.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/19883539
> 
> 
> Like I said - none of Rush's disk have great audio quality. And usually, for me, I too won't bother listening again. But sometimes, when the band is great and that's all you have, you suffer.
> 
> 
> Ed



I agree 100%, but in this case S&A isn't "all you have" - I find R30 to be better and it has a better setlist as well.

If R30 didn't exist, I'd suffer through S&A, luckily I don't have to.

What exactly is it about R30 that you find objectionable?


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/19891100
> 
> 
> What exactly is it about R30 that you find objectionable?



I'd have to listen again to answer your question precisely. I just remember that I wasn't too happy with it and S&A was the first time that I thought that the AQ was starting to become acceptable. Typically my complaints are that the dynamics are very compressed, the bass is lacking, vocals have bad EQ, too much room ambience, ... The end effect is a very flat, lifeless 2D soundfield.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

_have you adjusted your audio_


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19897496
> 
> _have you adjusted your audio_



What's your problem?












Ed


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb* /forum/post/19895326
> 
> 
> I'd have to listen again to answer your question precisely. I just remember that I wasn't too happy with it and S&A was the first time that I thought that the AQ was starting to become acceptable. Typically my complaints are that the dynamics are very compressed, the bass is lacking, vocals have bad EQ, too much room ambience, ... The end effect is a very flat, lifeless 2D soundfield.
> 
> 
> Ed



I could not agree more.............except I think S&A is as bad or worse than any Rush disc overall. I would love to have a well mixed/recorded Rush show


----------



## Artslinger

I have the Snakes and Arrows concert DVD. As much money as was put into releasing that DVD I'm surprised how flat the sound is, the worst part would be the vocals that are buried in the mix.


It is far from being awful though, the reason why I call out the bad audio mix is because the amount of money behind the release. I have some very small budget concert DVDs that sound way better. It just goes to show many high paid audio engineers do not know how to mix surround sound for a live concert. Another example of big budget DVD with crappy audio would be the ZZ Top live from Texas concert DVD.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Snakes and Arrows concert DVD. As much money as was put into releasing that DVD I'm surprised how flat the sound is, the worst part would be the vocals that are buried in the mix.
> 
> 
> It is far from being awful though, the reason why I call out the bad audio mix is because the amount of money behind the release. I have some very small budget concert DVDs that sound way better. It just goes to show many high paid audio engineers do not know how to mix surround sound for a live concert. Another example of big budget DVD with crappy audio would be the ZZ Top live from Texas concert DVD.



+1 on the ZZ Top concert. That mix was just plain terrible. Very disappointing.


----------



## sptrout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/19926008
> 
> 
> +1 on the ZZ Top concert. That mix was just plain terrible. Very disappointing.



I agree that the 5.1 mix was terrible, however, the 2-channel PCM mix is much better. Very disappointing release. Odd, but you will see folks comment that the 5.1 mix is very good. Always makes me wonder if they are really listening to the 2-channel mix and up-converting it up to 5.1 and not realize it????


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sptrout* /forum/post/19926356
> 
> 
> I agree that the 5.1 mix was terrible, however, the 2-channel PCM mix is much better. Very disappointing release. Odd, but you will see folks comment that the 5.1 mix is very good. Always makes me wonder if they are really listening to the 2-channel mix and up-converting it up to 5.1 and not realize it????



ZZ Top blu-ray was hard to listen to (5.1) been sitting on my shelf for a while. Will listen to the 2 channel mix this weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Artslinger

Yes the 2.0 mix is much better on the ZZ Top Texas DVD. When the 5.1 mix sounds bad on concert DVDs often the Stereo mix will sound pretty good, I guess its harder to screw up a two channel mix.


----------



## ekb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sptrout* 
I agree that the 5.1 mix was terrible, however, the 2-channel PCM mix is much better. Very disappointing release. Odd, but you will see folks comment that the 5.1 mix is very good. Always makes me wonder if they are really listening to the 2-channel mix and up-converting it up to 5.1 and not realize it????
I doubt it. It seems that as long as people can hear each intrument and it's not distorted, they conclude that it's good. They've never heard air. That's why I'm very leary about recommendations - been burned too many times.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

The concert DVD selection is dead right now. Nothing, zero, notta.......


Be happy with R30 as I see nothing really big coming out any time soon.


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The concert DVD selection is dead right now. Nothing, zero, notta.......
> 
> 
> Be happy with R30 as I see nothing really big coming out any time soon.



Billy Joel Shea stadium comes out march 1st, that's the only one I'm looking forward to


----------



## sptrout

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ekb* 
I doubt it. It seems that as long as people can hear each intrument and it's not distorted, they conclude that it's good. They've never heard air. That's why I'm very leary about recommendations - been burned too many times.


Ed
The ZZ Top 5.1 mix is really weird. The 5.1 mix sounded like it was recorded in a barrel; not so with the 2.0 mix (at least that is the way I remember it; it has been several months since we watched this Blu).


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Originally Posted by *shabre* 
Billy Joel Shea stadium comes out march 1st, that's the only one I'm looking forward to
Beck & Setzer


and


Kenny Chesney (3D)


----------



## yankeeman

The Who has many dvd's of concerts out there, but i just watched Palladia and they showed The Who in concert at Roundhouse in London in 2006, anyone know if a dvd was ever made of that concert? I cant find one, and its absolutely fantastic.


As to Billy Joel in Shea, i have him in Yankee Stadium, when did he do Shea?


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/19937532
> 
> 
> The Who has many dvd's of concerts out there, but i just watched Palladia and they showed The Who in concert at Roundhouse in London in 2006, anyone know if a dvd was ever made of that concert? I cant find one, and its absolutely fantastic.
> 
> 
> As to Billy Joel in Shea, i have him in Yankee Stadium, when did he do Shea?



seems like it's only available via bootlegs, there's one available on a favourite bootleg torrent site of mine, but it's dead


----------



## shabre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Who has many dvd's of concerts out there, but i just watched Palladia and they showed The Who in concert at Roundhouse in London in 2006, anyone know if a dvd was ever made of that concert? I cant find one, and its absolutely fantastic.
> 
> 
> As to Billy Joel in Shea, i have him in Yankee Stadium, when did he do Shea?



Billy joel was the last concert at Shea stadium in July 2008


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19931744
> 
> 
> The concert DVD selection is dead right now. Nothing, zero, notta.......
> 
> 
> Be happy with R30 as I see nothing really big coming out any time soon.



Concert for George is coming out on Blu later this month


----------



## vision-master

Is it any good?


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19944951
> 
> 
> Is it any good?



I didnt care for it, too much weird non-Beatles type stuff, but many love it, its just personal taste.


----------



## vision-master

Hard to tell from Amazon if it's really good as it seems to be one of those 'cult' following DVD's where if you have anyting bad to say, your a heretic. Sounds like a few ppl were NOT happy with either the AQ and or VQ of the SD. Maybe the new Bluray release will fix these problems?


----------



## gold2040

ordered Beyonce's - I Am... Tour


yeah, **** you all

was never a rabid fan of her, but I downloaded a DVDrip and I liked what I saw, so I figured as a casual fan, i'd get 1 DVD of her, since I have a bit of cash to spare


----------



## bonscott

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
Is it any good?
If you like George Harrison its a must have IMO. Lots of Beatles stuff and songs off Harrisons album All Things Must Pass. Clapton, Mcartney, Ringo, Tom Petty, Billy preston just some of the performers. Awesome DVD.


----------



## bobby94928

and do not forget Dhani..... He looks very much like his father and plays very well. There was discussion back at that time that Paul, Ringo, Dhani and Julian should get together and do an old Beatles show. I'd buy a ticket.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/19951999
> 
> 
> If you like George Harrison its a must have IMO. Lots of Beatles stuff and songs off Harrisons album All Things Must Pass. Clapton, Mcartney, Ringo, Tom Petty, Billy preston just some of the performers. Awesome DVD.



What about the hour of junk before hand.


----------



## Artslinger

If you have Netflix they have the "Concert for George" standard DVDs, if you would like a preview before buying the new Bluray version.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19954606
> 
> 
> What about the hour of junk before hand.



If you dont care for Mony Python or Ravi Shanker playing indian music its not hard to skip to the actual concert.


----------



## vision-master

How long is the 'actual concert'?


I'm really interested.


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/19945816
> 
> 
> I didnt care for it, too much weird non-Beatles type stuff, but many love it, its just personal taste.



I agree, but for different reasons. The musicians in "Concert for George" are almost universally excellent, yet they are also very humble, and none of them wanted to "steal the show" in this Memorial Concert. The end result is legends like Eric Clapton doing no solos, and excellent support musicians like Andy Fairweather Low being completely invisible in a weird "Shangri-La" musical experience.


Its pretty bad ...


----------



## vision-master

I'm gonna pass on this one.


----------



## vision-master

The local Kmart has (6) of them in stock, picking up a copy today.


Kmart (2-D Only Kmart Blu-ray Exclusive) *$7.50*....

















_Song List


1. Live Those Songs

2. Summertime

3. Beer In Mexico

4. Keg In The Closet

5. Out Last Night

6. Big Star

7. No Shoes,No Shirt,No Problems

8. I Go Back

9. Anything But Mine

10. Down The Road

11. Back Where I Come From

12. There Goes My Life

13. Old Blue Chair

14. Living In Fast Forward

15. Young

16. Boston

17. Everybody Wants to go to Heaven

18. When The Sun Goes Down

19. Don't Happen Twice

20. She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy

21. Better As A Memory

22. Ain't Back Yet

23. Be As You Are
_

_Video

Video codec: MPEG-4 AVC

Video resolution: 1080p

Aspect ratio: 1.78:1


Audio


English: LPCM 2.0

English: Dolby TrueHD 5.1
_


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/19958390
> 
> 
> I agree, but for different reasons. The musicians in "Concert for George" are almost universally excellent, yet they are also very humble, and none of them wanted to "steal the show" in this Memorial Concert. The end result is legends like Eric Clapton doing no solos, and excellent support musicians like Andy Fairweather Low being completely invisible in a weird "Shangri-La" musical experience.
> 
> 
> Its pretty bad ...



Clapton played solo on While My Guitar in this. Who else was gonna?


----------



## vision-master

Gary Moore dead









http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sho...ary_Moore_Dead


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19961115
> 
> 
> Gary Moore dead



Damn, it appears so, reading about it now


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

RIP


----------



## Artslinger

Gary Moore gone very sad one of the true great players.


This is one of my Favorite concert DVDs...


----------



## eiricd

Monsters of Rock 2003.

http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/86663...rlrefer=search 


good gig indeed and nice production on the dvd. AQ is very good imo







RIP Gary


----------



## DLMN8R

Another of my favorites gone. R.I.P Gary, Say Hello to SRV for me.


----------



## vision-master

*new* FROM Amazon @ *$5.99*









http://www.amazon.com/Festival-Expre...7176048&sr=1-1


----------



## Artslinger

^^^


I didn't care all that much for this DVD... to much vintage footage of stoned, drunk, wasted musicians and not enough music for me, maybe this new release has more performances.


----------



## vision-master

Well, for the price, I figured I'd give it a try.










I've been going through 'this dvd kinda sucks' mode lately. You know, lot's of disappointing ones.







Well, Kenny Chesney (3D) is a winner, I highly reccomend this one.


----------



## gwlbe

Led Zeppelin O2 reunion BluRay/DVD


The company that is working on the production right now is Ascent Media, they are a feature film post production house.

Sounds like this project is in its final stages. Early indication says they are targeting a summer release


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwlbe* /forum/post/19984502
> 
> 
> Led Zeppelin O2 reunion BluRay/DVD
> 
> 
> The company that is working on the production right now is Ascent Media, they are a feature film post production house.
> 
> Sounds like this project is in its final stages. Early indication says they are targeting a summer release



wut?


it's actually being released?

O_________________O


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwlbe* /forum/post/19984502
> 
> 
> Led Zeppelin O2 reunion BluRay/DVD
> 
> 
> The company that is working on the production right now is Ascent Media, they are a feature film post production house.
> 
> Sounds like this project is in its final stages. Early indication says they are targeting a summer release



I wuz thinking about this concert earlier today and figured, just release the dang thing, it will sell millions. So what if they ain't in their prime.











Count me in......


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Tuesday, 01 February 2011 09:35
> 
> 
> An official DVD/Blu-Ray release of Led Zeppelin's performance at the O2 Arena in London, England on December 10, 2007 may actually happen here soon.
> 
> 
> Backstage at the Beacon Theatre in New York City on January 30, 2011, Robert Plant had mentioned that he had spoken with Jimmy Page on Friday and that a commercial release of the concert is being finalized.


 http://www.led-zeppelin.org/joomla/c...up-for-release


----------



## Artslinger

Holy crap... Led Zeppelin O2 reunion may finally be released.

Like everyone I've been waiting and almost gave up all hope of this being released.


Man this concert DVD will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/19985856
> 
> 
> Man this concert DVD will sell like hotcakes.



I'd imagine a big part of the holdup had to do with taking the time to make it sound as good as possible (usually by tons of better re-played and mastered overdubs, like Page has always done with their live releases).


As is traditionally the case with all of their non-bootleg, "live" material, it'll probably sound very, very good, and 8 out of 10 people buying it either won't know or care that what they're hearing is a far cry from what was actually being played live that night.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19987474
> 
> 
> I'd imagine a big part of the holdup had to do with taking the time to make it sound as good as possible (usually by tons of better re-played and mastered overdubs, like Page has always done with their live releases).
> 
> 
> As is traditionally the case with all of their non-bootleg, "live" material, it'll probably sound very, very good, and 8 out of 10 people buying it either won't know or care that what they're hearing is a far cry from what was actually being played live that night.



I would guess that with most major bands the have the cash, overdubs and screwing with the "live" audio are the norm on concert DVDs.


----------



## gwlbe

Page doesn't pick up the guitar and play overdubs for live material. A complete guide to the official live material. He does mess with it tho.
http://www.thegardentapes.co.uk/


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Whatever! I am anxious for that!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19987474
> 
> 
> I'd imagine a big part of the holdup had to do with taking the time to make it sound as good as possible (usually by tons of better re-played and mastered overdubs, like Page has always done with their live releases).
> 
> 
> As is traditionally the case with all of their non-bootleg, "live" material, it'll probably sound very, very good, and 8 out of 10 people buying it either won't know or care that what they're hearing is a far cry from what was actually being played live that night.



I guess if'n you want it 'live' ya gotta go to the concert, no? As long as they sound great on DVD, I don't care.


----------



## Rammitinski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gwlbe* 
Page doesn't pick up the guitar and play overdubs for live material. A complete guide to the official live material. He does mess with it tho.
http://www.thegardentapes.co.uk/
He did a lot of "mixing and matching" of parts from the other nights at MSG on "TSRTS".


(edit: I see they term it "cross-dubbing" on that link.)


----------



## Rammitinski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Artslinger* 
I would guess that with most major bands the have the cash, overdubs and screwing with the "live" audio are the norm on concert DVDs.
That's certainly true. None of the great, classic live albums are truly "live".


I just hope this Blu-ray performance isn't visually anything like "TSRTS". I trust them to do a good job and be seamless with the editing and overall engineering of the audio track. However, in "TSRTS", what they're actually playing and singing on the film all too obviously doesn't match up with the audio track in some parts.


Since they don't have other nights or performances from the same tour or venue to cull parts from, that's where I'm thinking there could be a possiblity of having to re-record overdubs. But, no matter what, I still trust them to do a good job, audio-wise, like I said. If Page had any hand in it, I know that he's a perfectionist about that sort of thing. It's the above, "match-up" thing with the video I'd really worry about. Hope they're not as sloppy about that as they were back then.


----------



## gwlbe

Agreed on the TSRS

Wings Over America, & Right Here, Right Now are other examples


----------



## SoCal71RS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwlbe* /forum/post/19987741
> 
> 
> Page doesn't pick up the guitar and play overdubs for live material. A complete guide to the official live material. He does mess with it tho.
> http://www.thegardentapes.co.uk/



Great Link! Tons of interesting info.

I can't wait for the 02 show to be released!


----------



## bonscott

AC/DC Let There Be Rock 1979 concert in Paris on blu-ray special edition to be released on June 7. 5.1 DTSMA cant wait to crank this up with a couple cold ones.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/19990929
> 
> 
> AC/DC Let There Be Rock 1979 concert in Paris on blu-ray special edition to be released on June 7. 5.1 DTSMA cant wait to crank this up with a couple cold ones.



Just don't over-imbibe so much that you pass out, vomit and choke to death on it.


Or is deja vu inevitable?


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/19985088
> 
> http://www.led-zeppelin.org/joomla/c...up-for-release



Excellent! Day 1 purchase for me without question.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19991239
> 
> 
> Just don't over-imbibe so much that you pass out, vomit and choke to death on it.
> 
> 
> Or is deja vu inevitable?



Dont' have a blu-ray player in the backseat of my car so might be safe this time.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/19991312
> 
> 
> Dont' have a blu-ray player in the backseat of my car so might be safe this time.



Yes, but you know it's coming eventually.


Just make sure you've made peace with your maker before then.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19991355
> 
> 
> Yes, but you know it's coming eventually.
> 
> 
> Just make sure you've made peace with your maker before then.



Yup, Currently driven on the Highway To Hell


----------



## Liquid

Page will have to do some adjusting to the sound. There's some pretty bad feedback during the first song Good Times Bad Times, and a monster F-up by Page during Dazed & Confused. There's rumours that they also recorded the rehearsels, and they were even better than the show. That would make for a really nice extra. Looking forward to purchasing this for the 3rd time LOL.


----------



## vision-master

Just picked up this title today.











Comments.........


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/19990929
> 
> 
> AC/DC Let There Be Rock 1979 concert in Paris on blu-ray special edition to be released on June 7. 5.1 DTSMA cant wait to crank this up with a couple cold ones.



Wow cool news, hopefully some great audio and video with the late great Bon Scott.











The only movie powered by AC/DC. This legendary concert film, covering a 1979 Paris concert during the Australian heavy metal band's "Highway To Hell" tour showcases the power and precision that the quintet bring to vicious rockers like "Whole Lotta Rosie" and "Let There Be Rock." Pixieish lead guitarist Angus Young, attired in his trademark school-boy's uniform, takes center stage with his energetic antics and frenetic solos, while the rest of the band crank out their minimalist boogie with quiet determination. Interview segments and humorous backstage footage show another side to the thuggish musicians, especially AC/DC's flamboyant lead singer Bon Scott, who died two months after this filmed concert.


1080p video, a DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1


The track listing is as follows:


Live Wire

Shot Down in Flames

Hell Ain't a Bad Place to Be

Sin City

Walk All over You

Bad Boy Boogie

The Jack

Highway to Hell

Girls Got Rhythm

High Voltage

Whole Lotta Rosie

Rocker

Let There Be Rock


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20003468
> 
> 
> Just picked up this title today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments.........



Great show, over the top, excellent AV, I likey.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20007459
> 
> 
> "Highway To Hell" tour....



Saw them on that tour here at The Aragon Brawlroom. If that show is as good as the one I saw, then the concert part should be great. One of the highlights was when Young got up on Scott's shoulders.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20008950
> 
> 
> Saw them on that tour here at The Aragon Brawlroom. If that show is as good as the one I saw, then the concert part should be great. One of the highlights was when Young got up on Scott's shoulders.



I saw AC/DC live three times in the 70s (Bon Scott) and once in the early 80s (Brian Johnson). I'm old enough to have bought High Voltage in 1976 when it was released in the US.


----------



## vision-master

Late 40's, eh?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20013212
> 
> 
> Late 40's, eh?



Close... early 50s.


----------



## vision-master

Those guy's need some growth hormones........










I heard they are shorter than Keith Richards..........


----------



## A-Roc29

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bonscott* 
AC/DC Let There Be Rock 1979 concert in Paris on blu-ray special edition to be released on June 7. 5.1 DTSMA cant wait to crank this up with a couple cold ones.


I can't wait for this one. The soundtrack, which was included in the Bonfire box-set, is one of my favorite live CDs.


----------



## vision-master

I can only stand about 1/2 hr of AC/DC.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20013688
> 
> 
> I heard they are shorter than Keith Richards..........



But are they shorter than Springsteen, Mellencamp or Bono?


----------



## bonscott

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
I can only stand about 1/2 hr of AC/DC.








But its a good half hour


----------



## PooperScooper

 The B-52s: Live in Germany 1983 


I stumbled on this a couple weeks ago or so before the current DVD (linked above) came out last week. Both DVDs are the same. Excellent performance!







Too few songs.







I've liked their music since they came out but never saw them perform. I was impressed.


larry


----------



## vision-master

Anyone have the new Jeff Beck DVD?


The set list is the same on both the SD and BR.


Best Buy had the BR for $14.99.


There are 27 songs, with ppl such as Imelda May, (Gary U.S. Bonds) Brian Setzer and Trombone Shorty.


Interview with Beck, Behind the scenes, at home with Beck's Guitars and a couple of Beck and Les pauls stuff.


Running time - 164 min.


DTS HD master and of course 1080i (why not 1080p)?


----------



## JMartinko

Meant to hit BB at lunch to see if they had the new Beck concert. Can't go until late now. Would like to hear inputs from anyone who has seen it as well. It looked pretty interesting, hopefully good audio on the BluRay.


----------



## mattg3

I listened to cd bits on amazon and was really turned off.Not awful but just not what I expected.I think fans of fifties music would love it.Im a big fan of Beck and saw him in his prime with Rod Stewart so passing on a beck release will be hard.


----------



## kevin j

I'd imagine it's 1080i because it was done for tv and they didn't want to pay to convert it to 1080p.


----------



## TBert

Like Matt, I'm a big Beck fan and also listened to a few cuts online, but it was pretty much like the rock a billy extra performance on his "live at ronny scotts" blu ray. I enjoyed that 30 minute or so performance (since it was also in hidef and dts hd), but I don't think I need two hours plus of it, so I too am hesitantly passing on the new Les Paul tribute blu ray.


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, it's 50's music at it's best. Being an older gent and remembering all those Elvis 8 track tapes, us 'older' and 'way older' 1st born boomers should love this gig. I got through the bonus stuff and listened to about 3 songs before turning in. Some nice vids of Beck and Paul back in the 80's with his 'black box' and such - bonus....


The audio is outstanding, mi thinks.










It's nice to hear Beck with some singers in the mix. Otherwise, I get board real quick. Lot's of big wig ppl from the music industry at the gig. Kirk Hammett from Metallica wuz there for one.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/20047300
> 
> 
> I listened to cd bits on amazon and was really turned off.Not awful but just not what I expected.I think fans of fifties music would love it.Im a big fan of Beck and saw him in his prime with Rod Stewart so passing on a beck release will be hard.



Yer an X'er, eh?


----------



## JMartinko

Never got to BB yesterday, I ran late. I do have the R. Scott's BRay and like the show a lot. I still marvel at Tal(?) the gal on the bass. She is amazing. I will likely still blow the $15 on this just for grins if I ever get to BB, but would still like to hear from someone on PQ and AQ.


----------



## vision-master

JM, I think you will love this title. Beck tells us all kinds of cool stuff in the Bonus area. I haven't been the to Beck\\ Setzer preformances yet, I guess Setzer is 71 now and still rocken hard.


A/V quality is outstanding.


----------



## JMartinko

Thanks vision-master. Huge fan of his since the 60's (Beck-Ola)! Don't remember if I have seen him or not....??? That was a long time ago, with many 'enhanced' concerts. He played nearby in Denver recently but it was sold out by the time I saw an ad. Maybe next time. I guess I need to get to BB if they aren't sold out already.


----------



## vision-master

168 min of entertainment!


Besides, not much else good has been released lately.


This IS a one of a kind.


FYI: I wear wayfarers. Best sunglasses ever.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20046245
> 
> 
> Anyone have the new Jeff Beck DVD?
> 
> 
> The set list is the same on both the SD and BR.
> 
> 
> Best Buy had the BR for $14.99.
> 
> 
> There are 27 songs, with ppl such as Imelda May, (Gary U.S. Bonds) Brian Setzer and Trombone Shorty.
> 
> 
> Interview with Beck, Behind the scenes, at home with Beck's Guitars and a couple of Beck and Les pauls stuff.
> 
> 
> Running time - 164 min.
> 
> 
> DTS HD master and of course 1080i (why not 1080p)?



My Bluray should be here Thursday or Friday. I've allready watched it once in HD on PBS.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20050133
> 
> 
> I haven't been the to Beck\\ Setzer preformances yet, I guess Setzer is 71 now and still rocken hard.



That would make Beck, what - about 100?










I saw a couple of minutes from the DVD with Beck/Setzer the other night on PBS, and it seemed a bit "subdued". But it was only a couple of minutes, like I said. Could've just been that part.


----------



## yankeeman

Is this Beck concert basically all or mostly fast rockabilly, or are there a lot of slower songs? If mostly fast rockabilly, i would buy it.


----------



## JMartinko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/20051139
> 
> 
> Is this Beck concert basically all or mostly fast rockabilly, or are there a lot of slower songs? If mostly fast rockabilly, i would buy it.



I made it to BB at lunch and grabbed the last BluRay copy on the shelf. Likely won't get time to listen until the weekend unless I sneak a short peak.

Looks like some real classics.


Here's the Tracklist from the DVD/Blu-Ray release -

1 Baby Let's Play House

2 Double Talkin' Baby

3 Cruisin'

4 Train Kept A Rollin'

5 Poor Boy

6 Cry Me A River

7 My Baby Left Me

8 How High The Moon

9 Sitting On Top Of The World

10 Bye Bye Blues

11 The World Is Waiting For The Sunrise

12 Vaya Con Dios

13 Mockin' Bird Hill

14 I'm A Fool To Care

15 Tiger Rag

16 Peter Gunn

17 Rocking Is Our Business

18 Apache

19 Sleep Walk

20 New Orleans

21 Walking In The Sand

22 Please Mr Jailer

23 Casting My Spell On You

24 Twenty Flight Rock

25 The Girl Can't Help It

26 Rock Around The Clock

27 Shake, Rattle & Roll

Bonus Content

1 Interview with Jeff Beck

2 Behind The Scenes

3 At home with Jeff Beck & his guitars

4 Jeff Beck & Les Paul - Rock n Roll Tonite

5 Les Paul & his little black box


----------



## Artslinger

The Les Paul Beck Tribute concert is early 50s thru late 50s music. It covers all types of of what was then emerging "rock n roll". There are some "rock a billy" songs though, and many songs with a great singer Imelda May. I really enjoyed the music because it was something different.


This is not a rockn' physcobilly concert.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20050862
> 
> 
> That would make Beck, what - about 100?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of minutes from the DVD with Beck/Setzer the other night on PBS, and it seemed a bit "subdued". But it was only a couple of minutes, like I said. Could've just been that part.



They said Setzer is 71, I didn't check.


----------



## yankeeman

Thanks for the info on that concert guys, it looks good enough to me to buy.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20051613
> 
> 
> They said Setzer is 71, I didn't check.



Brian Setzer was born on April 10, 1959. That would make him 52 this coming April. Jeff Beck was born on June 24, 1944. He's a couple of months younger than I am and will soon be 67......


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/20052219
> 
> 
> Brian Setzer was born on April 10, 1959. That would make him 52 this coming April. 1944.



That's right about what I figured. I remember when the Stray Cats hit that he looked maybe a few years younger than me, but definitely not older.


----------



## SoCal71RS

I watched the Jeff Beck tribute to Les Paul lastnight. I thought it was great. Picture and sound were awesome. You definitly need to like roots rock, rock a billy (Les Paul, Elvis, Bill Halley... Great band and the gal that came out and sang several songs, Imelda May, was really good.


----------



## vision-master

Lot's of these songs I got on vinyl. I can remember hearing many of these songs on the AM radio when just a little kid. ppl of ALL ages will like this concert, even granny will want to watch this one. I think Beck put out a masterpiece here.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabre* /forum/post/19936241
> 
> 
> Billy Joel Shea stadium comes out march 1st, that's the only one I'm looking forward to



The Bluray now has a April 5 release date.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20055856
> 
> 
> The Bluray now has a April 5 release date.



Yeah, that should be great. I already have the bluray on pre-order. I have Billy Joel in the old Yankee Stadium in concert on dvd, now this will give me him in the two old stadiums in New York. Billy is New York Royalty!!!!


I have the Paul McCartney concert in CitiField also, thats a great one, too bad its not a bluray.


Now i wish someone big would do one in the new Yankee Stadium.


----------



## vision-master

Better than Red Square?


----------



## eiricd












great stuff. if you like the band, this is a no brainer


aq is great, as is vq for the most part


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/20062274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great stuff. if you like the band, this is a no brainer
> 
> 
> aq is great, as is vq for the most part



How does it compare to 'Alive in Seattle'?


----------



## PooperScooper

re: Jeff Beck


I was just reading something that claims Beck sent some songs to Rod Stewart with hopes of doing some new recording. Wouldn't that be sweet?










larry


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, bc the guy needs a voice.


----------



## mattg3

And stewart needs a new direction


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/20064195
> 
> 
> And stewart needs a new direction



He's got one, he's touring with Stevie Nicks...

http://www.ticketmaster.com/Rod-Stew.../artist/736200


----------



## Rammitinski

Big difference - one gargles with Janitor in a Drum, and the other with old razor blades.


----------



## vision-master

Joe Cocker - Janis Joplin - Oh the good old days.......


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/20063282
> 
> 
> How does it compare to 'Alive in Seattle'?



well, I only have the dvd version of Seattle, so production wise it's hard to compare (though judging from the dvd, the blu ray ought to be really good)


as far as the set list is concerned, it's well worth getting the new one. the new songs sit very well together with the older ones


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20065885
> 
> 
> Joe Cocker - Janis Joplin - Oh the good old days.......



Saw them both live in '69.......


----------



## mattg3

That sounds like Stevie is following his old direction.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20065885
> 
> 
> Joe Cocker - Janis Joplin - Oh the good old days.......



You could probably throw Roger Daltrey in there, too - always sounded like he needed to clear his throat.


A modern day choice would be Chris Martin - sounds like he's in serious need of a nasal decongestant.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/20062274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great stuff. if you like the band, this is a no brainer



I do like "the band" Heart - a lot - so much so that I don't have much use for that kind of stuff, as I only prefer to see them at their finest. They haven't really been "a band" since the 70's (and not so coincidently, I might add, they haven't released anything of any _real_ substance musically since then, either).


What you've been seeing for the last, few decades is more like "The Sell-out Wilson Sisters and their latest Batch of Supporting Players".


I mean, if you want to spend your money on that, and it entertains you, then more power to you. Just know that it's not really the band "Heart" at their finest. If you _really_ wanted to see that, you'd have to look and see if there's anything recorded live from back when Roger Fisher was still in the group, and they had all the original band members.


----------



## vision-master

Barracuda - lsol


----------



## vision-master

Why doesn't John Mellencamp release something.


----------



## vision-master

For all those who kept their HD players......


Found a 'new' unopened rental copy for $.90


Now I can get rid of my VHS copy.











They got em new for under $7 @ http://www.amazon.com/U2-Rattle-Hum-...18655&sr=1-622


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20069959
> 
> 
> Why doesn't John Mellencamp release something.



I think I could only take about 15 minutes of John Mellencamp


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20069930
> 
> 
> Barracuda - lsol



Well, that _was_ pretty commercial, but it was still pretty darned "hard" compared to what they've put out since "Dog & Butterfly".


But it'll be a cold day in hell before they could ever reach the depths of darkness of stuff like "Devil Delight" and "Mistral Wind" again, that's for damned sure (they might even still do "Wind" live, but I doubt if it has quite the same feel to it). Songs like those can even make Zeppelin feel a bit "light" in comparison.


Yes, drug usage was fueling their creativity at the time, but so what? As bad as that can be, some of the greatest Hard Rock ever recorded came from those living that kind of lifestyle. It's just unfortunate that it caused a lot of the artists to creatively burn-out quicker (see "Eric Clapton"), but what a legacy they left, huh? (And still supporting them nicely with royalties - if they made it through alive, they're usually doing alright now. And even for those who were "damaged", they have enough money to buy the best of the best medical treatment, i.e. repeat organ transplants, physical therapy for strokes, etc.)


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/20071095
> 
> 
> I think I could only take about 15 minutes of John Mellencamp



At least I can take 1/2 hr of AC/DC.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Yes, drug usage was fueling their creativity at the time, but so what? As bad as that can be, some of the greatest Hard Rock ever recorded came from those living that kind of lifestyle. It's just unfortunate that it caused a lot of the artists to creatively burn-out quicker (see "Eric Clapton"), but what a legacy they left, huh? (And still supporting them nicely with royalties - if they made it through alive, they're usually doing alright now. And even for those who were "damaged", they have enough money to buy the best of the best medical treatment, i.e. repeat organ transplants, physical therapy for strokes, etc.)



'erb is good, always has been.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20071443
> 
> 
> At least I can take 1/2 hr of AC/DC.



I would have to say that even though everything both do is redundant at this stage, Mellencamp's music is even much more "every song sounds exactly the same"-ish, and probably has been that way for quite a bit longer (like from day one, actually).


His first, big hit, "I Need a Lover..." was a bit more creative and "different"-sounding from anything else he's done - but everything since then lacks that creativity and commercial appeal (I know he consciously doesn't _want_ to be too commercial, but that's still no reason for lack of creativity - and if you just can't cut the writing yourself, just give it up and hire a co-writer).


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20071447
> 
> 
> 'erb is good, always has been.



Naw, they were into much heavier stuff than that. Ann Wilson has "mentioned it" before.


I know Fisher certainly was - that's one of the reason's they gave him the boot (that, and he had split with Nancy).


----------



## vision-master

Got any other ideas?


Where the heck is Jay Kay these days?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20071460
> 
> 
> Naw, they were into much heavier stuff than that. Ann Wilson has "mentioned it" before.
> 
> 
> I know Fisher certainly was - that's one of the reason's they gave him the boot (that, and he had split with Nancy).



Paul Dedrick Gray, 38 years old (DEAD) - Slipknot 2010....


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20071461
> 
> 
> Got any other ideas?



Well, I wasn't exactly posting "ideas", but like what?


----------



## vision-master

a Concert dvd recommendation?


----------



## Rammitinski

I just wait for you guys to spend the money first to see what they're like.


When it's come to "media entertainment", I've lived by that rule for at least the last 2 1/2 decades. End up feeling "taken" too often if I just buy on blind impulse.


But I figured any thread worth it's weight would be open to "anti-recommendations" and an explanation of why, also. The OP said "anyone who like the band will like the DVD" - that's not necessarily a sure thing, and I was pointing out why I thought so and didn't feel that way myself.


----------



## vision-master

So, you still are hanging onto that old vinyl stuff from decades ago OR you download all the 'free' stuff on yer mp3 player.










Lot's of good 'samples' on youtube. I always check out titles there 1st.


----------



## Rammitinski

Hell, yeah - I still have all my old, vinyl albums (turntable needs repair, though, so I haven't played them in a few years). I'm probably the only one I know who had enough sense not to get rid of them. I've even bought others' collections (cheap, as they just wanted to dump them. Worth a lot of money now).


But I have replaced most of what I like best on CD (sometimes twice, if it's been re-mastered).


I'm by no means a luddite, but I'm not into mp3, other than maybe internet radio, where you don't have much of a choice (and it is the best place out there to discover new music). Have never owned a portable player or downloaded music, though. Just stream.


Yeah, I do check out YouTube sometimes. It's not really the first place I go to, though, because of the *****y PQ.


----------



## Artslinger

If you want new and different music spend sometime listening and buying music at CD Baby.


There are tons of bands to discover.


----------



## psumazda6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20067083
> 
> 
> They haven't really been "a band" since the 70's (and not so coincidently, I might add, they haven't released anything of any _real_ substance musically since then, either).



Gotta disagree on this, they had some great songs into the late 80's. Maybe its not your taste but songs like Alone and These Dreams certainly have musical substance IMO.


----------



## mattg3

Concert dvd releases are at an all time low.Cant believe no artists are pushing to have their performance released on dvd.It a crime that Paul Wellers career retrospective concerts in New York last year were never recorded.His newest dvd only released in UK.Pet shop boys amazing Glastonbury performance also only released in UK.Only thing we get is Jeff Becks Les Paul tribute concert that moves pretty far from the Beck we all know.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/20074665
> 
> 
> Only thing we get is Jeff Becks Les Paul tribute concert that moves pretty far from the Beck we all know.



I actually prefer an artist being willing to take on a new direction. Not all of them work but staying the same isn't particularly challenging or exciting! Imagine if every Beatles album sounded just like "Please Please Me". The novelty would have worn off quickly...


Otherwise I totally agree with you about the lack of new DVD concert releases.


----------



## mattg3

Not knocking Beck,I just heard the cd samples on amazon and it seemed almost too faithful to the fifties sound.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/20075025
> 
> 
> Not knocking Beck,I just heard the cd samples on amazon and it seemed almost too faithful to the fifties sound.



I disagree somewhat… on many of the songs he uses his faithful Fender Strat and his technique of tremolo and phrasing only as Jeff Beck can. When he sounds true to the fifties sound is when he’s playing a Les Paul.


----------



## mattg3

You may have convinced me to pick it up.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20075049
> 
> 
> I disagree somewhat on many of the songs he uses his faithful Fender Strat and his technique of tremolo and phrasing only as Jeff Beck can. When he sounds true to the fifties sound is when he's playing a Les Paul.



Yeah, Beck does his guitar tweeking as usual.


----------



## gdc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20071342
> 
> 
> Yes, drug usage was fueling their creativity at the time, but so what? As bad as that can be, some of the greatest Hard Rock ever recorded came from those living that kind of lifestyle. It's just unfortunate that it caused a lot of the artists to creatively burn-out quicker (see "Eric Clapton"), but what a legacy they left, huh? (And still supporting them nicely with royalties - if they made it through alive, they're usually doing alright now. And even for those who were "damaged", they have enough money to buy the best of the best medical treatment, i.e. repeat organ transplants, physical therapy for strokes, etc.)



Growing up in Seattle in the 70s I was a big Heart fan. I had the opportunity to meet Roger Fisher in the late 90s and it was pretty sad. He was clearly brain damaged, very slow. The one organ we can't yet replace.


----------



## vision-master

He seems fine to me -> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa4...mbe_shortfilms


----------



## David James

Watched a stripped down version of the Beck Les Paul tribute today. Fun to watch, but not a buy for me, although Walking in the Sand was amazing.


----------



## TBert

Just watched and listened to John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers and Friends (70th birthday concert) blu ray for the first time in dts HD Master and I was really impressed. I already had the standard dvd which had an impressive dts audio track. But the double dip was definitely worth it. Some of the best concert video I've seen and the audio was incredible. Also, it had another three great tunes in the bonus features, also in hi def and dts master, which I have no clue why they left them out of the main feature. If you're a blues lover this is a no brainer, like I said even the double dip is worth it if you have the video and audio capabilities to enjoy the upgrade. Check out the review at blu-ray.com for some screenshots.


----------



## vision-master

Tempting......


The A/VQ is really that much better?


----------



## TBert

Yes, I think the A/V quality is worth the upgrade, plus the bonus tracks (same quality as the main concert) and the reasonable price at amazon made me pull the trigger on the double dip.


----------



## SycamoreSeej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* 
I would have to say that even though everything both do is redundant at this stage, Mellencamp's music is even much more "every song sounds exactly the same"-ish, and probably has been that way for quite a bit longer (like from day one, actually).


His first, big hit, "I Need a Lover..." was a bit more creative and "different"-sounding from anything else he's done - but everything since then lacks that creativity and commercial appeal (I know he consciously doesn't _want_ to be too commercial, but that's still no reason for lack of creativity - and if you just can't cut the writing yourself, just give it up and hire a co-writer).
How long is that intro for "Lover," 3 minutes? It goes thru just about every key change under the sun! There's Beatle masterpieces that are shorter than that intro.


There's a rule that Tom Petty goes by: Don't bore us, get to the chorus!


----------



## mattg3

Okay im going to hang myself with this one.Going through my collection of concerts I pulled out a 2003 Robbie Williams live at Knebworth(What We Did Last summer) and I was floored.This has to be the best pq I have ever seen from a regular dvd on my samsung 8500 and the concert kicks ass.Doesnt matter what you think of him or his music this summer night the cocky little bastard had 125,000 people in the palm of his hand for two hours.Used all the old tricks from Sinatra and Sammy Davis and at one point he even uses them as a reference.Ill be coming back to this one again for sure.Read some of the old reviews on amazon,Im not the only one who was moved by this concert.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SycamoreSeej* /forum/post/20087124
> 
> 
> How long is that intro for "Lover," 3 minutes? It goes thru just about every key change under the sun! There's Beatle masterpieces that are shorter than that intro.
> 
> 
> There's a rule that Tom Petty goes by: Don't bore us, get to the chorus!



I was really referring more to the "meat" part of the song when I was comparing it with the stuff after, but I guess you'd have to take it as a whole.


I won't argue that it goes on and on way too long for an intro, though. At least for the type of music he does. It's at least as long as the actual song part, if not longer.


If he were a Prog Rock artist, he could get away with listing it as a separate song - like "Lunch's Ready", or something like that.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20089987
> 
> 
> I was really referring more to the "meat" part of the song when I was comparing it with the stuff after, but I guess you'd have to take it as a whole.
> 
> 
> I won't argue that it goes on and on way too long for an intro, though. At least for the type of music he does. It's at least as long as the actual song part, if not longer.
> 
> 
> If he were a Prog Rock artist, he could get away with listing it as a separate song - like "Lunch's Ready", or something like that.



No kidding this is why it’s hard for me to get into any "Prog" music. Prog music starts with a 5 minute extremely slow building intro followed by an explosion of fast melodies, then you get a series of 5 minute solos from each player in the band, the worst songs are ones where the band will throw in a completely different sounding song in the middle of a 25 minute song. The only Prog bands I really enjoy listeing to are Pink Floyd and Dream Theater, and Rush every once in awhile is okay.


Unless it is an epic Metal song I like my music to be no more then 5-8 miuntes per song.


----------



## tony123

I have yet to find a concert that I like "technically" as much as David Foster's Hit Man. So I was excited to find this one http://www.amazon.com/Hit-Man-Return...9327951&sr=1-1 Has anyone gotten it?


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20090188
> 
> 
> No kidding this is why it's hard for me to get into any "Prog" music. Prog music starts with a 5 minute extremely slow building intro followed by an explosion of fast melodies, then you get a series of 5 minute solos from each player in the band, the worst songs are ones where the band will throw in a completely different sounding song in the middle of a 25 minute song. The only Prog bands I really enjoy listeing to are Pink Floyd and Dream Theater, and Rush every once in awhile is okay.
> 
> 
> Unless it is an epic Metal song I like my music to be no more then 5-8 miuntes per song.



And I am just the opposite. Anything less than 10 mins and it had better be %#[email protected] good, or I get very bored. I grew up with prog music and I guess its just in my DNA. My newest favorite group that NOone has ever heard of it Ozric Tentacles. They are fantastic musicians. Too bad the live concert, "Live at the Pongmasters Ball" is not mixed correctly. Otherwise it is a must see/hear.


----------



## vision-master

deleted double post


----------



## vision-master

Got Rattle & Hum on HD-DVD. The audio is totally outstanding, nothing in my collection of 200 dvd's comes close. The 6.1 audio blows away anything I've heard. I'm thinking many new Bluray titles show very little impovement over the SD ones. I think now that HD is dead and gone, the marketers are releasing sub-standard quality disks. Take the new U2 Bluray, 1080i? That's bullcrap. Also the best many title have is DTS, few are TrueHD.


----------



## yankeeman

Just watched the dvd of The Brian Setzer Live In Japan. This was his big band in concert in Japan. Spectacular. You can not sit still during this concert, every number has you be-bopping around. What a fantastic mix of rock and big band music.


The band is fantastic with 4 trumpets, 5 saxophones, 4 trombones, a bass, a drummer, and 2 girl backup singers. They are fantastic musicians, and Setzer is a tremendous guitar player, his playing really is superb.


Anyway, if you are looking for a great up-tempo put-you-in-a-good-mood dvd, this is it, absolutely!!!!!!!!


However, dont have high expectations for PQ or great audio, but the music is so fantastic its worth it.


----------



## kevin j

If you want a good Ozric Tentacles dvd track down the Sunrise Festival 2007 cd/dvd set.[btw i've been into them for around 20 years.]


----------



## vision-master

Sunrise Festival 2006 is Region code: 2


----------



## kevin j

I'm watching the Sunrise Festival 2007 disc right now it's not region code 2.[wherever you got that info is wrong....my Blu ray player's not region hacked so the disc has to be region 1]


----------



## Robo1067




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20090188
> 
> 
> No kidding this is why it's hard for me to get into any "Prog" music. Prog music starts with a 5 minute extremely slow building intro followed by an explosion of fast melodies, then you get a series of 5 minute solos from each player in the band, the worst songs are ones where the band will throw in a completely different sounding song in the middle of a 25 minute song. The only Prog bands I really enjoy listeing to are Pink Floyd and Dream Theater, and Rush every once in awhile is okay.
> 
> 
> Unless it is an epic Metal song I like my music to be no more then 5-8 miuntes per song.



Have you had a listen/watch of the Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere DVD or their Anesthetize DVD or BD. Both awesome.

Another of theirs that I like is the 2001 Nearfest concert DVD.

The picture isn't very good, and it is only 2 ch but the overall music content is great.

I would say that this would almost be classified as progressive. All good long lasting songs.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robo1067* /forum/post/20104424
> 
> 
> Have you had a listen/watch of the Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere DVD or their Anesthetize DVD or BD. Both awesome.
> 
> Another of theirs that I like is the 2001 Nearfest concert DVD.
> 
> The picture isn't very good, and it is only 2 ch but the overall music content is great.
> 
> I would say that this would almost be classified as progressive. All good long lasting songs.



Have their Arriving Somewhere DVD as well as many of their DVD-Audio releases, and they are all great. Is there a better drummer out there?


----------



## Robo1067

Not that I know of. Didn't he win some award last year?

He also put out a drumming tutorial DVD last year. I don't play so haven't seen it. One of my mates who plays the drums has it.

I have their DVD-A stuff as well. I think my neighbours like them too....


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/20101200
> 
> 
> And I am just the opposite. Anything less than 10 mins and it had better be %#[email protected] good, or I get very bored. I grew up with prog music and I guess its just in my DNA. My newest favorite group that NOone has ever heard of it Ozric Tentacles. They are fantastic musicians. Too bad the live concert, "Live at the Pongmasters Ball" is not mixed correctly. Otherwise it is a must see/hear.



+1 Love his music!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/20101656
> 
> 
> If you want a good Ozric Tentacles dvd track down the Sunrise Festival 2007 cd/dvd set.[btw i've been into them for around 20 years.]



Perhaps is this?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robo1067* /forum/post/20104424
> 
> 
> Have you had a listen/watch of the Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere DVD or their Anesthetize DVD or BD. Both awesome.
> 
> Another of theirs that I like is the 2001 Nearfest concert DVD.
> 
> The picture isn't very good, and it is only 2 ch but the overall music content is great.
> 
> I would say that this would almost be classified as progressive. All good long lasting songs.



I've read good things about Porcupine Tree, I'll give thm a listen.


Another reason why I don't listen to much Prog is my wife though she enjoys music has a very short attention span when it comes to songs with alot of very long solos.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/20104172
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Sunrise Festival 2007 disc right now it's not region code 2.[wherever you got that info is wrong....my Blu ray player's not region hacked so the disc has to be region 1]


 http://www.amazon.com/Sunrise-Festiv...9418871&sr=8-1


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

 http://www.amazon.com/Sunrise-Festiv...9419614&sr=8-2 



> Quote:
> This CD also comes with a DVD of the same show


----------



## kevin j

My set says it's NTSC region 0.


----------



## vision-master

For all you AC/DC ppl.......










Bluray









_AC/DC Live At River Plate is a definitive live concert video documenting AC/DC's massive Black Ice World Tour. Shot with 32 cameras entirely in HD in December of 2009, AC/DC Live At River Plate marks AC/DC's triumphant return to Buenos Aires where nearly 200,000 fans, and 3 sold-out shows, welcomed the band back after a 13 year absence from Argentina. This stunning live footage of AC/DC underscores what Argentina's Pagina 12 newspaper reported by saying "no one is on the same level when it comes to pure and clear Rock 'n Roll." Additionally the Blu-ray contains a bonus feature titled "The Fan, The Roadie, The Guitar Tech & The Meat," featuring interviews with AC/DC, their crew and fans among the excitement of the creation of the concerts and the city of Buenos Aires.


Track List:

1. Rock N Roll Train

2. Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be

3. Back In Black

4. Big Jack

5. Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap

6. Shot Down In Flames

7. Thunderstruck

8. Black Ice

9. The Jack

10. Hells Bells

11. Shoot To Thrill

12. War Machine

13. Dog Eat Dog

14. You Shook Me All Night Long

15. T.N.T.

16. Whole Lotta Rosie

17. Let There Be Rock

18. Highway To Hell

19. For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)


BONUS FEATURES

The Fan, The Roadie, The Guitar Tech & The Meat

AC/DC Tour Animation_


----------



## vision-master

*AC/DC: Let There Be Rock*


Ready for pre-order - This title will be released on June 7, 2011










http://www.amazon.com/AC-DC-There-Ro...0214548&sr=1-1


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20148841
> 
> 
> For all you AC/DC ppl.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluray



Which would be me







How is the picture quality, does it show off the potential of BR? I've been holding off getting a BR player(actually tried several but returned them for one reason or another) because basically every concert I've seen(all the AC/DC ones to date and lots of other acts) don't even stress DVD let alone BR. Wonder about your second post _Let There Be Rock_?

The problem with most concert DVDs(at least most I have) is they have quite poor PQ(mostly due to poor lighting) if I could find a reason I'd like to consider getting another BR player.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/20154036
> 
> 
> Which would be me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the picture quality, does it show off the potential of BR? I've been holding off getting a BR player(actually tried several but returned them for one reason or another) because basically every concert I've seen(all the AC/DC ones to date and lots of other acts) don't even stress DVD let alone BR. Wonder about your second post _Let There Be Rock_?
> 
> The problem with most concert DVDs(at least most I have) is they have quite poor PQ(mostly due to poor lighting) if I could find a reason I'd like to consider getting another BR player.



If you are using an AV reciever that has hdmi or 5 channel analog out you can get the latest audio dts master audio seems to be the most common one being used now. The DTS core on blue ray even sounds better then dts surround on standard def dvds.


----------



## vision-master

Yeah but! Picture quality could be better on most Blew-ray disks.


Now this one is stellar.....


----------



## jjeff

I have a older AVR that just has coax and optical audio IN. I use HDMI to my TV and optical out of the TV to AVR. I use a 5.1 setup(and yes my TV passes the 5.1 signal even from DVDs HDMI output).

I did notice what I thought was improved audio quality during my BR testing, I tested several commercial BR discs but no concert type discs.

P.S. I like your alias


----------



## vision-master

Well.........?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20154496
> 
> 
> Yeah but! Picture quality could be better on most Blew-ray disks.
> 
> 
> Now this one is stellar.....



Where do you uy this Bluray at a fair price?


All Metallica Blurays are expensive, not sure why but I hope it isn't just that that band likes ripping their fans off.


----------



## MiamiJams50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/20154541
> 
> 
> I have a older AVR that just has coax and optical audio IN. I use HDMI to my TV and optical out of the TV to AVR. I use a 5.1 setup(and yes my TV passes the 5.1 signal even from DVDs HDMI output).
> 
> I did notice what I thought was improved audio quality during my BR testing, I tested several commercial BR discs but no concert type discs.
> 
> P.S. I like your alias



If your AVR has no HDMI or 5.1 or 7.1 analog ins, you will not derive any benefit from the higher-quality audio tracks on Blu-ray disks. The optical or coaxial digital audio connections are unable to pass through these formats, and they default back to the standard 5.1 as found on SD-DVD. The picture quality improvements are still there, but it is debatable whether it's worth the upgrade or not. Only you can decide that. I can tell you that I have a number of concert Blu-rays that look and sound great, and I get a lot of pleasure from watching them.


----------



## vision-master

Well then again, I know someome who has a very high end system in a deadicated theathre room. He has a whole bank of sub-woofers and uses these up front. He has a built in room for the equipment that's housed into an old main-frame.











He just runs everything in stereo bc as he say's, with the system of this size surround sound makes no difference.


I agree as my fronts have 16 inch woofers and rears use 12' inchers.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20157407
> 
> 
> Where do you uy this Bluray at a fair price?
> 
> 
> All Metallica Blurays are expensive, not sure why but I hope it isn't just that that band likes ripping their fans off.



I found it for under $30 on amazon once. This is one fantastic show, better than the Big 4. Art, find a copy somehow.


----------



## gold2040

well I viewed the new Green Day DVD, Awesome as F**k today


needless to say it may have the "MTV style" editing, but the band are tight, vocals are flawless and generally a fantastic performance and energy


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

"MTV style" editing,
Unwatchable in my book.....


Get Mick Fleetwood Blues Band instead!


----------



## gold2040

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
Unwatchable in my book.....


Get Mick Fleetwood Blues Band instead!








each to there own


I absolutely loved it


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/20176067
> 
> 
> well I viewed the new Green Day DVD, Awesome as F**k today
> 
> 
> needless to say it may have the "MTV style" editing, but the band are tight, vocals are flawless and generally a fantastic performance and energy



Billie Joe's vocals are never flawless live. I do know that Cigarettes & Valentines was auto tuned slightly for the cd release (Fan vid on YouTube confirmed it).


Saw them twice live. Best concerts I ever saw, I must say.


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SycamoreSeej* /forum/post/20183812
> 
> 
> Billie Joe's vocals are never flawless live. I do know that Cigarettes & Valentines was auto tuned slightly for the cd release (Fan vid on YouTube confirmed it).
> 
> 
> Saw them twice live. Best concerts I ever saw, I must say.



I haven't caught that album, sounded pretty ****ing good on the DVD though


----------



## tony123

*David Foster Hit Man II* - Video was excellent. Audio to my ear was just ever so slightly below the first one, which is still excellent. They seemed to use far less surrounds in this one. The soundstage was anchored in the front. I enjoyed the first more, as the surrounds were pretty active.


The performances themselves are, again, a slight notch below the first. There are a handful of WOW moments, but there are also 5-6 very forgetable performances. Michael Bolten does "The Prayer", and there's no comparison to Andrea Bocelli. However, Michael still manages to impress. He's out of his element with that song and still pulls it off.


Right now, it's priced at a premium. I'll likely wait to buy when it hits the


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/20187523
> 
> 
> I haven't caught that album, sounded pretty ****ing good on the DVD though



The song's on the new live cd/dvd. The thing that ticks me off is that the official vid was sent to MTV/VH1/Fuse, but I haven't heard it on the radio yet.


----------



## Rammitinski

Everytime Michael Bolton opens his mouth and starts with his screeching, I say a prayer that he will stop soon.


----------



## tony123

I'm no Bolton fan either. I expected disaster though.


----------



## vision-master

disasterpieces


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Remembering Dio, H&H times! Fantastic!


----------



## vision-master

*Moondance Jam Rock Festival to be Featured in HD as part of DIRECTV's Concert Series on The 101 Network*



> Quote:
> Here is the schedule so far. Up-to-date local listings can be found
> 
> on the DIRECTV Guide if you live outside CST, ET or PT time zones. All shows are played on both 101 and 101 HD unless noted.
> 
> 
> Sammy Hagar Saturday 3/26 at 7am CST (8am ET/PT)
> 
> REO Speedwagon Saturday 3/26 at 9am CST (10am ET/PT)
> 
> Hoobastank Saturday 3/26 at 2pm CST (3pm ET/PT)
> 
> Buckcherry Sunday 3/27 at 8am CST (9am ET/PT)
> 
> Jonny Lang Sunday 3/27 at 2pm CST (3pm ET/PT)
> 
> Sammy Hagar Monday 3/28 at 4am CST (5am ET/PT)
> 
> Jonny Lang Monday 3/28 at 5am CST (6am ET/PT)
> 
> Buckcherry Wednesday 3/30 at 2am CST (3am ET/PT)
> 
> Hoobastank Wednesday 3/30 at 6am CST (7am ET/PT)
> 
> REO Speedwagon Saturday 4/2 at 6am CST (7am ET/PT)
> 
> Hoobastank Sunday 4/3 at 4am CST (5am ET/PT)
> 
> Jonny Lang Sunday 4/3 at 10am CST (11am ET/PT)
> 
> Hoobastank Sunday 4/3 at 11am CST (12pm ET/PT)


 http://www.moondancejam.com/news/directv.html


----------



## mr. wally

just got my awesome as f*** video.


will watch it tonight.


hope it's as good as bullet in a bible


----------



## vision-master

What's the name of yer video?


----------



## vision-master

Why doesn't the 'YOUTUBEID' '/YOUTUBEID' work here?


----------



## mr. wally

awesome as f**k is just that. got br versions but quite a bit of the material

was clearly not shot with an hd camera.


high energy, green day just plays their asses off. they put on as

good of a live performance as any act these days.


very impressed with the audio, while my surround sound is something

of a dinosaur, 8 yrs old with no loseless or hdmi, the sound was terrrific.


if you like green day at all, you'll want this dvd


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/20225645
> 
> 
> awesome as f**k is just that. got br versions but quite a bit of the material
> 
> was clearly not shot with an hd camera.
> 
> 
> high energy, green day just plays their asses off. they put on as
> 
> good of a live performance as any act these days.
> 
> 
> very impressed with the audio, while my surround sound is something
> 
> of a dinosaur, 8 yrs old with no loseless or hdmi, the sound was terrrific.
> 
> 
> if you like green day at all, you'll want this dvd



I just my copy in yesterday and haven't had the chance to watch it yet.


From what I've read the audio is great and the band plays balls out, but like some other big name concert DVDs, some jackass director/editor screws the whole thing up with blurry hd video, ridiculous amature special effects, and meth induced split second editing.


Oh well I'll still enjoy it... I can always turn the video off.


----------



## vision-master

Psychedelic - Religious......


wuz so impressed with this.








video - part of concert 


that I ordered the last (used) copy I could find of this....









video - part of concert


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20225732
> 
> 
> I just my copy in yesterday and haven't had the chance to watch it yet.
> 
> 
> From what I've read the audio is great and the band plays balls out, but like some other big name concert DVDs, some jackass director/editor screws the whole thing up with blurry hd video, ridiculous amature special effects, and meth induced split second editing.
> 
> 
> Oh well I'll still enjoy it... I can always turn the video off.



that's pretty much my take on it after one viewing. the sound is as good as any concert video i've ever seen, and for the most part, you feel like you're at

the concert with the good blu ray shots, but i'd say only 75% of the material is shot in hd, so if the audio formats for the br and standard dvd are the same, not sure it's worth paying extra for the br.


but those guys sure give it everything they have. you can really see the energy and effort they put into their performances. probably why they can tour worldwide to soldout concerts.


----------



## vision-master

Anyone have this?










link


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/20226490
> 
> 
> that's pretty much my take on it after one viewing. the sound is as good as any concert video i've ever seen, and for the most part, you feel like you're at
> 
> the concert with the good blu ray shots, but i'd say only 75% of the material is shot in hd, so if the audio formats for the br and standard dvd are the same, not sure it's worth paying extra for the br.
> 
> 
> but those guys sure give it everything they have. you can really see the energy and effort they put into their performances. probably why they can tour worldwide to soldout concerts.



Their studio engineer Chris Dugan recorded every show on this tour. That's why it sounds so good. He gave an interview to AudioTechnology.com.au recently. Twas a good read.

http://www.audiotechnology.com.au/ma.../at79-out-now/


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20226410
> 
> 
> Psychedelic - Religious......
> 
> 
> wuz so impressed with this. video - part of concert



Hmmm - that particular clip reminds me of a Dead concert or something. Too much noodling and dead spots for me, and not enough "meat".


I don't find it "bad" or anything, as I had no problem whatsover getting through the whole thing, but I don't think I'd care to see something like that in a live venue, or actually watch a whole DVD of it (if that's the case).


It's just not what I was expecting after hearing some of their studio output, which I got into much, much more. Maybe it just sounds "fuller" in the studio, and the noodling is kept more to a minimum. I will say that on the studio recordings I've heard, I've never caught the "psychedelia" sound like I do there so much. I didn't even realize they were of that type.


I do loves me some Prog (more than anything, actually), but "Psychedelic Prog" is really pretty low on my listening list of Prog sub-genres.


Don't get me wrong, though - I'm not knocking the DVD entirely. I'm just saying I wouldn't buy it myself. At least it's not a "faux concert", and doesn't look like one, long music video (and/or the band doesn't only contain only one or two original members). So if you are really into the music, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it. The SQ, even on that YouTube clip, is certainly very good.


----------



## vision-master

It's something different as it's been pretty dry in the concert DVD selection lately. I like the visuals *cough, cough*







.


I gotta wait another Month for the new AC/DC concert.


----------



## mr. wally

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SycamoreSeej* 
Their studio engineer Chris Dugan recorded every show on this tour. That's why it sounds so good. He gave an interview to AudioTechnology.com.au recently. Twas a good read.

http://www.audiotechnology.com.au/ma.../at79-out-now/
well that pretty well explains why the audio on this rocks


----------



## Rammitinski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
It's something different as it's been pretty dry in the concert DVD selection lately. I like the visuals *cough, cough*







.
It's been quite a few years now since I've done *that*







. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20234627
> 
> 
> It's been quite a few years now since I've done *that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe that has something to do with it.



In other words, once upon a time you were also a "vision-master".


----------



## vision-master

_Back in the Garden......._


Concert DVD's sure beat those vinyl records and blacklights of my youth. lsol


So much for them dime bags, eh.


----------



## vision-master

Excellent 2 hr concert..... picked it up from Amazon for $1


4:3 but has DTS.....











This title was a mistake by shipper and is PAL format.










I ended up watching it through my computer ( 37" LCD, 30 watts RMS with 10" sub)


This concert blew me away so much, I just ordered a region free DVD player (new - $50 shipped to door). There are a bunch of good euro/ pal format concerts. Now I won't have to worry about NTSC anymore!


----------



## vision-master

So, we can expect the next post to be sometime in May? lsol


----------



## Ernstmach

Jeff Beck and Imelda May. Tribute to Les Paul........Blu-ray. Nice!


----------



## vision-master

How original, another Jeff Beck post.


----------



## kevin j

Billy Joel Live At Shea Stadium......Blu ray.Excellent!


----------



## vision-master

*Best Buy - $4.99*


----------



## bonscott

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kevin j* 
Billy Joel Live At Shea Stadium......Blu ray.Excellent!
The camera edits on this ruined the concert for me. About every 7 seconds it shows the band then the crowd then the band back to someone singing in the crowd back to the band back to someone dancing and so on. After a while this thing became unwatchable. This is not the only concert dvd that does this. This lousy trend has got to stop


----------



## jjeff

I agree, if I wanted to watch _MTV_ edited music videos I'd watch MTV, well at least a channel that showed _music videos_. I simply despise cuts with every beat of the music, makes something that could be great, well as you said "unwatchable".


----------



## caper_1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bonscott* 
The camera edits on this ruined the concert for me. About every 7 seconds it shows the band then the crowd then the band back to someone singing in the crowd back to the band back to someone dancing and so on. After a while this thing became unwatchable. This is not the only concert dvd that does this. This lousy trend has got to stop
Almost gives you motion sickness...like the "Blair Witch project" when I watched in it theatre... ugh...


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20290856
> 
> 
> Almost gives you motion sickness...like the "Blair Witch project" when I watched in it theatre... ugh...



Hope you weren't in the first row.










Me, I couldn't even get past the first, five minutes on a 27" TV.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/20290465
> 
> 
> The camera edits on this ruined the concert for me. About every 7 seconds it shows the band then the crowd then the band back to someone singing in the crowd back to the band back to someone dancing and so on. After a while this thing became unwatchable. This is not the only concert dvd that does this. This lousy trend has got to stop



That is weird it really never bothered me on the Billy Joel Concert Bluray, I guess after watching that new Green Day concert Bluray anything will look good.


BTW the picture and audio on that Billy Joel Shea Stadium is stunning. The only problem had was that Joel's vocals overpowered every other performer a little to much, I guess with his name on the disk it should.


----------



## vision-master

Green Day concert = MTV style editing...... PASS


FYI: Three Day's Grace wuz ok, I'll most likey watch it again, but it won't be on my favorites list. A good deal for $5.


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20292607
> 
> 
> Green Day concert = MTV style editing...... PASS
> 
> 
> FYI: Three Day's Grace wuz ok, I'll most likey watch it again, but it won't be on my favorites list. A good deal for $5.



yeah unfortunately, like most concert br's the directors do them all the same.


great audio on this though. play the br with tv off.


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j* /forum/post/20278869
> 
> 
> Billy Joel Live At Shea Stadium......Blu ray.Excellent!



I second that, downloaded a DVD9 of it cause there was no way in hell I was paying £20 for the cost of 2 CDs and the DVD


excellent concert though, Paul McCartney was the icing on the cake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20292358
> 
> 
> That is weird it really never bothered me on the Billy Joel Concert Bluray, I guess after watching that new Green Day concert Bluray anything will look good.
> 
> 
> BTW the picture and audio on that Billy Joel Shea Stadium is stunning. The only problem had was that Joel's vocals overpowered every other performer a little to much, I guess with his name on the disk it should.



what did you make of the Green Day gig musically speaking?


----------



## estoniankid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/20296010
> 
> 
> I second that, downloaded a DVD9 of it cause there was no way in hell I was paying £20 for the cost of 2 CDs and the DVD
> 
> 
> excellent concert though, Paul McCartney was the icing on the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you make of the Green Day gig musically speaking?





My 2 cents is it is worth a listen. Visually nothing you haven't seen

before but the audio is outstanding.


Musically speaking, I find

Green Day interesting as the range of their songs is so wide. Kinda reminds me of late 60s early 70s bands


----------



## Artslinger

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gold2040* 
I second that, downloaded a DVD9 of it cause there was no way in hell I was paying £20 for the cost of 2 CDs and the DVD


excellent concert though, Paul McCartney was the icing on the cake




what did you make of the Green Day gig musically speaking?
I think it is pretty good lots of energy, though a big complaint is there was to much sing along with the crowd crap, and one to many "way oh's". It's cool I guess when you are at the concert but when you are watching it at home it is silly and takes something away from the song IMO.


In all I like the concert alot Green Day writes and performs some great songs, though everything about the video side is a huge disaster. The band must have wanted it done this way because they let this fool loose to destroy this concert DVD. Maybe 10 years from now they will re-release this concert with a new edit without the cheesball post proccessing effects and hyper editing.


One note on the audio, many people have commented that it is an outstanding mix... I though it was pretty good but my one small negative is it lacked some punch in the lowend.


----------



## mr. wally

i'm one of those who thought the audio was very good, but also

added that my surround system is something of a dinosaur, so i

didn't pick up any weakness on the low end.


----------



## vision-master

Should be a goodie.......









*Foreigner - Rockin at the Ryman [Blu-ray]*

*This title will be released on April 26, 2011.*










Youtube clips...
Foreigner Rockin' At the Ryman "Hot Blooded" 


Set list.....

1 Double Vision

2 Head Games

3 Cold As Ice

4 In Pieces

5 Blue Morning Blue Day

6 Waiting For a Girl Like You

7 When It Comes To Love

8 Dirty White Boy

9 Starrider

10 Feels Like The First Time

11 Urgent

12 Juke Box Hero

13 Long long way from home

14 I Want To Know What Love Is

15 Night Life

16 Say You Win

17 Too Late

18 Urgent

19 When It Comes To Love

20 In Pieces

21 Too Late

22 Interviews


----------



## Rammitinski

Reading that set list, even though there actually are some great, Rock tunes in there, one might wonder why they would even use the word "Rockin" in the title, with all those schmaltzy, sappy, teenage-girly ballads they've got interspersed throughout.


The real kicker for me, though, is that it _technically isn't even the *real* Foreigner performing the songs_ - it's Mick Jones, the original guitar player, and five other, no-name guys they scrounged up from God knows where as replacements, including the most important - _*the lead singer*_ (if anybody ever brought the disc over to my house to watch, I'd probably laugh and throw them out. The first thing anybody my age that was _really_ into the band back then would say is "What the hell is this ****? Where the **** is Lou Gramm?").


Talk about a scam. I wouldn't give them more than three bucks for it.


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20305225
> 
> 
> Reading that set list, even though there actually are some great, Rock tunes in there, one might wonder why they would even use the word "Rockin" in the title, with all those schmaltzy, sappy, teenage-girly ballads they've got interspersed throughout.
> 
> 
> The real kicker for me, though, is that it _technically isn't even the *real* Foreigner performing the songs_ - it's Mick Jones, the original guitar player, and five other, no-name guys they scrounged up from God knows where as replacements, including the most important - _*the lead singer*_ (if anybody ever brought the disc over to my house to watch, I'd probably laugh and throw them out. The first thing anybody my age that was _really_ into the band back then would say is "What the hell is this ****? Where the **** is Lou Gramm?").
> 
> 
> Talk about a scam. I wouldn't give them more than three bucks for it.



who wrote the songs, mick jones or lou gramm? if gramm wrote them, how the hell is jones able to use them with his faux band?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20305225
> 
> 
> Reading that set list, even though there actually are some great, Rock tunes in there, one might wonder why they would even use the word "Rockin" in the title, with all those schmaltzy, sappy, teenage-girly ballads they've got interspersed throughout.
> 
> 
> The real kicker for me, though, is that it _technically isn't even the *real* Foreigner performing the songs_ - it's Mick Jones, the original guitar player, and five other, no-name guys they scrounged up from God knows where as replacements, including the most important - _*the lead singer*_ (if anybody ever brought the disc over to my house to watch, I'd probably laugh and throw them out. The first thing anybody my age that was _really_ into the band back then would say is "What the hell is this ****? Where the **** is Lou Gramm?").
> 
> 
> Talk about a scam. I wouldn't give them more than three bucks for it.



Foreigner still rules. Give the old guy credit for keeping the sound alive.......










We could always get another Jeff Beck DVD..... lol


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20305346
> 
> 
> We could always get another Jeff Beck DVD..... lol



I am going to see Jeff Beck on Saturday (Posted just to annoy you







) Have you heard Jeff's new DVD?


----------



## vision-master

Of course, got it the 1st release day.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20305707
> 
> 
> Of course, got it the 1st release day.



Me too


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20305225
> 
> 
> Reading that set list, even though there actually are some great, Rock tunes in there, one might wonder why they would even use the word "Rockin" in the title, with all those schmaltzy, sappy, teenage-girly ballads they've got interspersed throughout.
> 
> 
> The real kicker for me, though, is that it _technically isn't even the *real* Foreigner performing the songs_ - it's Mick Jones, the original guitar player, and five other, no-name guys they scrounged up from God knows where as replacements, including the most important - _*the lead singer*_ (if anybody ever brought the disc over to my house to watch, I'd probably laugh and throw them out. The first thing anybody my age that was _really_ into the band back then would say is "What the hell is this ****? Where the **** is Lou Gramm?").
> 
> 
> Talk about a scam. I wouldn't give them more than three bucks for it.



I watched them on HDNET and i must say the singer is actually very good and the band sounds great. I wasn't disappointed at all and it looked like the crowd was enjoying themselves as well. We would always like to see the original band, but this isn't a rip off at all...IMO.


----------



## vision-master

Just found a used copy of this one for under $4.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/20308326
> 
> 
> I watched them on HDNET and i must say the singer is actually very good and the band sounds great. I wasn't disappointed at all and it looked like the crowd was enjoying themselves as well. We would always like to see the original band, but this isn't a rip off at all...IMO.



I saw them on PBS (possibly the same show), and yeah, the band playing those Foreigner songs was definitely good at what they were doing. A lot of cover bands are.


I still was able to get into it for what it was (except for those lovey-dovey, sappy ballads, which I never could stand, anyway), but I still wouldn't _buy_ something like that. Watch it on free TV maybe, like I did, if they just so happen to put it on, but that's it.


As far as audiences go, I never take them too seriously with these types of things. They're too often used like television show laugh tracks.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

the scorpions have a few different dvds that are really good and have good/very good audio/video. i just wish they would have shots of the full stage and not just s how small parts of it or only show one person of the band all the time. all the great 80s hard rock/metal/hair metal bands we known for their huge stages that had awesome pyro, lights, etc. on them. its a shame that when they release live dvds of these bands they never show the full stage.



anyone remember the van halen stage for their 5150 tour? they had this huge catwalk which went from the stage all the way to the other end of the arena and then on the other side of it it went from that same end all the way back to the stage. i remeember sammy doing one or 2 songs from that catwalk.


how about jon bon jovi doing his flying stuff on their new jersey tour?


or the huge stage/lights that david lee roth had for his eat em and smile tour?


judas priest always had huge stages during their mid to late 80s tours. they always had great lighting, pyro etc. also.


ratt had great designs and lighting for their stages for their 85 invasion of your privacy tour that bon jovi opened. they also had a diff but great stage with awesome lighting for their dancing undercover 86 tour which poison opened. they never went the pyro route that most 80s bands went with.


poison always had huge stages with tons of pyro. motley crue probably had one of the top 3 most pyro stages during all their tours in the 80s.


def leppard had the famous in the round design for their hyseria 87 tour that had the whole stage in the middle of the arena rotating during the concert.


dio had awesome lasers and his big monster during his sacred heart tour.


those that loved these types of bands/music could not wait to see what each band did with their stage/pyro/lighting. it seemed like back then every year each band would try to have a stage that had more and better stuff then their last tour did.


the only thing that really sucked back then was that all these bands would have really long guitar, drum, and even sometimes bass solos which would bore the hell out of us. you would see a ton of people going to get more beer, go to the bathroom, etc. during these solos. these solos also took away from the band playing another 3 to 6 songs in their set which was really the biggest deal if you ask me.


----------



## vision-master

The sad thing about the 80's is,,,,,,,, the concerts were shot on video tape.


----------



## mr. wally

flying from calif. to nyc sunday morning to see the last broadway performance

of american idiot with billy joe as st. jimmy, and probably the rest of the band will be there for the closing. flying back the next morning. since i'm in my fifties it's one of

those things you have to do before you die.


kudos to green day and their broadway director, michael mayer, for pulling off a successful

year +1 on broadway and pushing the frontiers of rock.


since there's no money in albums anymore thanks to itunes, musicians have

to look to all forms of art and media to get their message out.


----------



## Malcolm_B

Received an email today stating that Roger Waters concerts are being rescheduled because they can film The Wall in Greece. Hmmmm. Perhaps that's where DG will be joining in on Comfortably Numb?


----------



## vision-master

What are you sayin'?


----------



## 4WR

I know this one was discussed previously but it just came out on Blu-Ray and it was cheaper than the DVD or CD versions for some reason.

Very good show! PQ & AQ both excellent, though I find the mix a little weird in some places.


----------



## estoniankid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mr. wally* 
flying from calif. to nyc sunday morning to see the last broadway performance

of american idiot with billy joe as st. jimmy, and probably the rest of the band will be there for the closing. flying back the next morning. since i'm in my fifties it's one of

those things you have to do before you die.


kudos to green day and their broadway director, michael mayer, for pulling off a successful

year +1 on broadway and pushing the frontiers of rock.


since there's no money in albums anymore thanks to itunes, musicians have

to look to all forms of art and media to get their message out.



That sounds totally cool. I'm sure you'll have no regrets over your unusual adventure.


Green Days cover of My Generation totally rips. IMHO, best song on

Awesome as you know what.


----------



## vision-master

Anyone get this title when released last Aug?


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/20329841
> 
> 
> the scorpions have a few different dvds that are really good and have good/very good audio/video. i just wish they would have shots of the full stage and not just s how small parts of it or only show one person of the band all the time. all the great 80s hard rock/metal/hair metal bands we known for their huge stages that had awesome pyro, lights, etc. on them. its a shame that when they release live dvds of these bands they never show the full stage.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember the van halen stage for their 5150 tour? they had this huge catwalk which went from the stage all the way to the other end of the arena and then on the other side of it it went from that same end all the way back to the stage. i remeember sammy doing one or 2 songs from that catwalk.
> 
> 
> how about jon bon jovi doing his flying stuff on their new jersey tour?
> 
> 
> or the huge stage/lights that david lee roth had for his eat em and smile tour?
> 
> 
> judas priest always had huge stages during their mid to late 80s tours. they always had great lighting, pyro etc. also.
> 
> 
> ratt had great designs and lighting for their stages for their 85 invasion of your privacy tour that bon jovi opened. they also had a diff but great stage with awesome lighting for their dancing undercover 86 tour which poison opened. they never went the pyro route that most 80s bands went with.
> 
> 
> poison always had huge stages with tons of pyro. motley crue probably had one of the top 3 most pyro stages during all their tours in the 80s.
> 
> 
> def leppard had the famous in the round design for their hyseria 87 tour that had the whole stage in the middle of the arena rotating during the concert.
> 
> 
> dio had awesome lasers and his big monster during his sacred heart tour.
> 
> 
> those that loved these types of bands/music could not wait to see what each band did with their stage/pyro/lighting. it seemed like back then every year each band would try to have a stage that had more and better stuff then their last tour did.
> 
> 
> the only thing that really sucked back then was that all these bands would have really long guitar, drum, and even sometimes bass solos which would bore the hell out of us. you would see a ton of people going to get more beer, go to the bathroom, etc. during these solos. these solos also took away from the band playing another 3 to 6 songs in their set which was really the biggest deal if you ask me.



I go to concerts for the music. I could care less about fireworks and lasers. If you have do all that stuff your music is probably average at best. If I want see a firework show I will wait for 4th of July. Also bands that come out and waste time telling me to save the earth or free tibet or any other political garbage can all go to hell.


----------



## vision-master

So, yer a Ted Nugent fan.... lsol


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20345513
> 
> 
> So, yer a Ted Nugent fan.... lsol



Springsteen, Sheryl Crow and U2 are doubtful.


----------



## bonscott

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
So, yer a Ted Nugent fan.... lsol








Double Live Gonzo crank it up. Political rant i can do without.


----------



## Rammitinski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bonscott* 
I go to concerts for the music. I could care less about fireworks and lasers. If you have do all that stuff your music is probably average at best.
See: "Kiss".


(Athough their music wasn't even as good as average.)


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* 
Springsteen, Sheryl Crow and U2 are doubtful.
OR Carlos Santana....


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* 
See: "Kiss".


(Athough their music wasn't even as good as average.)
an that wuz during the dark ages (80's).


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/20345454
> 
> 
> I go to concerts for the music. I could care less about fireworks and lasers. If you have do all that stuff your music is probably average at best. If I want see a firework show I will wait for 4th of July. Also bands that come out and waste time telling me to save the earth or free tibet or any other political garbage can all go to hell.



Its just a personal preference, but i love the fireworks, lasers, and other special effects. Otherwise, i can just pop a bluray dvd of a concert in at home, crank up the sound, and its as good or better than seeing it live.


----------



## vision-master

The more visuals, pyro and bombs going off the better.









_Come on baby light my fire._ lsol


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20348224
> 
> 
> _Come on baby light my fire._ lsol



The Hollywood Bowl, 1968, I was there! Morrison was all the pyro that was needed....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY6cPHauGrg


----------



## yankeeman

Are there any dvds out there with decent PQ and AQ of Dianna Ross? I only find dvds that have apparently copied a VHS recording. I would love a good one.


Also i remember an incredible concert on VH1 years ago of Ross and i believe Mariah Carey, both in real sexy short dresses, and cant find that anywhere.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/20348558
> 
> 
> The Hollywood Bowl, 1968, I was there! Morrison was all the pyro that was needed....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY6cPHauGrg



Mommy let you go see that Devil?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/20348982
> 
> 
> Are there any dvds out there with decent PQ and AQ of Dianna Ross? I only find dvds that have apparently copied a VHS recording. I would love a good one.
> 
> 
> Also i remember an incredible concert on VH1 years ago of Ross and i believe Mariah Carey, both in real sexy short dresses, and cant find that anywhere.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20349099
> 
> 
> Mommy let you go see that Devil?



Uh, no, I was 24 at the time and Mommy lived in Pawling, NY...


----------



## vision-master

Dang, yer a geezer......


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
Anyone get this title when released last Aug?









I have the original dvd of this and the performance/video/audio are great. If i didn't have the dvd already, it would be mine. I may upgrade to it soon though.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20346346
> 
> 
> OR Carlos Santana....



Went to see Steve Winwood and Carlos Santana this past summer and Carlos got on this rap of peace and love and what was funny is we had really good seats quite close and there was this huge bodygaurd protecting and pushing fans away if they got even within a few feet of the entrance to the stage. It was pretty funny....peace, love, and brotherhood..... but don't get too close. Good show though.


----------



## gold2040

just got done watching Elvis's 68' Comeback Special, since I figured I wasn't a "core" fan I settled for the standard edition


and wow..


"The King" was certainly on fire, such a voice, I was a fan already but it's gone up tenfold from that


next stop, Hawaii


----------



## vision-master

Interesting..... June 21st.










Larry Carlton & the Sapphire Blues Band - Live Paris 2004 

Larry Carlton & the Sapphire Blues Band - Live Paris 2004 offical 2


----------



## psumazda6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20379623
> 
> 
> Interesting..... June 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Carlton & the Sapphire Blues Band - Live Paris 2004
> 
> Larry Carlton & the Sapphire Blues Band - Live Paris 2004 offical 2



Nice! Thanks for the head's up. Found this track listing on another site:


01.Friday Night Shuffle

02.Night Sweats

03.Josie

04.Sapphire Blue

05.Minute by Minute

06.Smiles & Smiles To Go

07.Just An Excuse

08.7 For You

09.Tenor Madness

10.Slightly Dirty

11.Deep Into It

12.Room 335

13.Sleepwalk.


Pretty sure that's the Doobies' Minute by Minute. Sadly no Kid Charlemagne though


----------



## JBaumgart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *psumazda6* 
Pretty sure that's the Doobies' Minute by Minute. Sadly no Kid Charlemagne though








You mean Steely Dan's Kid Charlemagne?


----------



## psumazda6

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* 
You mean Steely Dan's Kid Charlemagne?
Yup, Larry Carlton played the solo on the Royal Scam album...which to these ears might be the greatest guitar solo of all time!


----------



## tony123

Last night we watched "Harry Connick Jr. Live on Broadway". It had two acts. The first was a more pure Jazz set. A bit boring for me, and not much personality from Harry. The second set was like a completely new concert! His New Orleans roots came out, along with alot of fun! I'm born and raised New Orleans, and loved the "trip back home"!


Technically, this one looked and sounded as good as any I've had. The second set showed off my system particularly well and will become demo material for guests. Bass is often a disappointment of mine with concerts, but this one was done extremely well. Nice and tight with a thump to the chest. There was a bit of background noise at times from the HVAC system in the theater. It was obvious between numbers, but seemed to go away during a song.


I had borrowed this from a friend, but will put it on my must buy list for the second set alone. We had a great night in the theater!


----------



## vision-master

*I'm getting this one for sure!*


Release date July 12, 2011


Length 95 min.....










Songs:

Blackmail the Universe

Set the World Afire

Wake Up Dead

In My Darkest Hour

She Wolf

Reckoning Day

A Tout Le Monde

Hangar 18

I'll Be There, Tornado of Souls

Trust

Something That I'm Not

Kick the Chair

Coming Home

Symphony of Destruction

Peace Sells and Symphony of Destruction (Alternate Version)

That One Night - Symphony of Destruction Live in Buenos Aires (Argentina) [HD] DVD


----------



## vision-master

This title will be released on June 21, 2011.


Run Time: 86 minutes










Take Your Pick


----------



## jjeff

Just pre ordered a couple AC/DC DVDs at Amazon.

Live at River Plate is supposed to ship May 10 and Let There Be Rock June 7, hope they'll be good video quality. $10.99 and $14.99 respectively. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20391994
> 
> *I'm getting this one for sure!*
> 
> 
> Release date July 12, 2011
> 
> 
> Length 95 min.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Songs:
> 
> Blackmail the Universe
> 
> Set the World Afire
> 
> Wake Up Dead
> 
> In My Darkest Hour
> 
> She Wolf
> 
> Reckoning Day
> 
> A Tout Le Monde
> 
> Hangar 18
> 
> I'll Be There, Tornado of Souls
> 
> Trust
> 
> Something That I'm Not
> 
> Kick the Chair
> 
> Coming Home
> 
> Symphony of Destruction
> 
> Peace Sells and Symphony of Destruction (Alternate Version)
> 
> That One Night - Symphony of Destruction Live in Buenos Aires (Argentina) [HD] DVD



I have that in standard DVD, it is a great concert DVD. Very good sound and video plus a great selection of songs.


----------



## vision-master

Guess I missed this one for some reason, anyhoo, I couldn't wait until July so just ordered the SD for $10


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/20394806
> 
> 
> Just pre ordered a couple AC/DC DVDs at Amazon.
> 
> Live at River Plate is supposed to ship May 10 and Let There Be Rock June 7, hope they'll be good video quality. $10.99 and $14.99 respectively. I'll let you know what I think.



BB has the SD Live at River Plate for $9.99. I'm gonna wait and pick up this title on the 10th. I can live without Bluray on this title. Anyway's new SD stuff is so close in quality to Bluray these day's, I can live with SD. My TV is only 1080i anyhoo.


----------



## tony123

boy...this thread is "go metal or go home". You guys need some culture!


----------



## vision-master

This title will be released on June 21, 2011.










Glenn Hughes Mistreated Live In Australia 2007


----------



## citizen arcane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20391533
> 
> 
> Last night we watched "Harry Connick Jr. Live on Broadway". It had two acts. The first was a more pure Jazz set. A bit boring for me, and not much personality from Harry. The second set was like a completely new concert! His New Orleans roots came out, along with alot of fun! I'm born and raised New Orleans, and loved the "trip back home"!
> 
> 
> Technically, this one looked and sounded as good as any I've had. The second set showed off my system particularly well and will become demo material for guests. Bass is often a disappointment of mine with concerts, but this one was done extremely well. Nice and tight with a thump to the chest. There was a bit of background noise at times from the HVAC system in the theater. It was obvious between numbers, but seemed to go away during a song.
> 
> 
> I had borrowed this from a friend, but will put it on my must buy list for the second set alone. We had a great night in the theater!



Bought this for $10 at BB yesterday based on your recommendation and thoroughly enjoyed it last night. Excellent video and the audio is so well mixed; my three subs really put out some clean bass. The second set is like spending the night down on Bourbon Street - if you don't tap your toes to this, you must be dead. It will be a demo disc for me as well.


Thanks for pointing this one out to me!


----------



## tony123

Glad to hear you enjoyed it! That second set is very entertaining. I assume that for $10 you got the DVD? I'm waiting to see the BR drop below $20, then I'll pick it up.


----------



## vision-master

 AC/DC - Live at River Plate (Blu-ray) is being released today! Gonna pick up a copy before lunchtime.


----------



## citizen arcane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20414912
> 
> 
> I assume that for $10 you got the DVD?



Yep....I must be the last on this forum not to do Blu


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citizen arcane* /forum/post/20416719
> 
> 
> Yep....I must be the last on this forum not to do Blu



Not by a long shot.


Maybe this thread, though.


----------



## tony123

I experimented with this bluray going from the HD audio to the DD audio track. It was noticable by all three of us in the room. Maybe there's something to these new formats.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20415754
> 
> AC/DC - Live at River Plate (Blu-ray) is being released today! Gonna pick up a copy before lunchtime.



Let us know what you think, I ordered mine(DVD) through Amazon so I don't know if it will ship today or if they can ship before the date(knowing their will be shipping time). It was .99 cheaper at BB







but I guess theirs tax which would make it about equal









BTW you might want to also post your impressions in this Live at River Plate thread.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20396890
> 
> 
> This title will be released on June 21, 2011.
> 
> Glenn Hughes Mistreated Live In Australia 2007



This is re-release, Netflix has had this for rent for awhile.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/20417908
> 
> 
> Let us know what you think, I ordered mine(DVD) through Amazon so I don't know if it will ship today or if they can ship before the date(knowing their will be shipping time). It was .99 cheaper at BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess theirs tax which would make it about equal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you might want to also post your impressions in this Live at River Plate thread.



Class act, top notch AV, luv those crowds in South America, great Doc included - get a copy quick.









AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Live at River Plate)


----------



## citizen arcane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20417624
> 
> 
> Maybe there's something to these new formats.



PCM sounds great to my ears







I could care less about music in surround.


----------



## vision-master

I always thumb through the various sound options, sometimes I choose good old stereo.


----------



## tony123

I thumb through them as well, but haven't found one yet that I prefer in stereo. The differences I heard with the Harry Connick disc were regarding the Dolby Digital track to the DTS MA track. Both multichannel.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

go metal or go home


----------



## Artslinger

HD audio on a good surround system will beat plain old stereo PCM any day. Unlike stereo which comes at you only from the front with clear left and right separation surround immerses you in the audio, and I think it sounds more natural when watching concert DVDs.


The one thing that effects surround the most is the mix, a good surround audio mix kicks butt.


----------



## vision-master

Ok, I confess, I run a 4.1 system with two amps.










I get all the surround I want.


----------



## tony123

Two that I think of as great examples of multi channel concerts with great mixes are U2's 360 and Madonna's Sticky and Sweet. Very active, and puts you right into a floor seat in the stadium! Completely different and superior to the two channel PCM. Well...we're off topic a good bit here.


----------



## vision-master

Make your comparisons with a good set of headphones.


----------



## tony123

I haven't worn headphones in 20 years. I assume you feel it would be superior in terms of immersion?


edit: I just searched out some of your threads and found the "fun" one you had back on 2008. We just have different opinions. No problem there.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20425370
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that effects surround the most is the mix, a good surround audio mix kicks butt.



That is the problem........if you dont enjoy the surround *mix*, stereo is a better option.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20425825
> 
> 
> I haven't worn headphones in 20 years. I assume you feel it would be superior in terms of immersion?
> 
> 
> edit: I just searched out some of your threads and found the "fun" one you had back on 2008. We just have different opinions. No problem there.



Did you find my post about a friend of mine who has a theatre room the size of a three car garage with a whole bank of subs and a special room built with all the amps and such on an old mainframe. He said surround sound is a waste.










These are his fronts.


----------



## tony123

Those are my mains as well. I use a pair of Danley DTS10 subs. Again, I accept it as your opinion that you like headphones better. But I ain't changin'.










I enjoy the tactile feel of a concert. When the air in the room is pressurized and the chair is shaking, it gives a sensation that headphones couldn't. Audio isn't the only thing the speakers can present. It's a physical experience as well.


----------



## Rammitinski

Only if I'm virtually deaf for a day and a half after listening would I consider it a true representation of actually being there.


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20427072
> 
> 
> .....These are his fronts.



Deja vu all over again. I used to have a pair of the corner horns in unfinished birch driven by a CJ tube preamp and a 300 watt / channel McIntosh amp. It was not lacking in dynamics.


But that was a long time ago. I now greatly prefer to listen in multi-channel with more modern speakers and a powered sub.


Bruce


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, Subwoofers are a great asset these day's.










I still like those old recievers from the 70's tho....


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20427301
> 
> 
> Those are my mains as well. I use a pair of Danley DTS10 subs. Again, I accept it as your opinion that you like headphones better. But I ain't changin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy the tactile feel of a concert. When the air in the room is pressurized and the chair is shaking, it gives a sensation that headphones couldn't. Audio isn't the only thing the speakers can present. It's a physical experience as well.



Well then, you should own a pair of 'Voice of the Theatre' speakers.










Those babies would blow you out of house and home.



















Those were the daze..


----------



## vision-master

Just ordered....... Import, may need to use the region free DVD player.


















Magna Canta... Hymn


----------



## vision-master

My mind is blown........


Just picked up this for $20 yesterday at a garage sale.


Yamaha CR-1020











Best sound ever!



Mick Fleetwood sounded great lastnight. Never heard such power and clarity with the headphones as this gem provided.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

blown


----------



## vision-master

She's 'blown'.










Sounds like it's needs a new power pack. I'm getting it fixed.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psumazda6* /forum/post/20384744
> 
> 
> Yup, Larry Carlton played the solo on the Royal Scam album...which to these ears might be the greatest guitar solo of all time!



Don't forget he plays _two_ solos in "Kid Charlemagne" (one of them is the outro). They are both among the very best guitar solos of all time (I have to vote for David Gilmour's solos in "Comfortably Numb" as the greatest). Anyway, Larry's tone on that number is heavenly.


Mr. 335 was born on that album.


----------



## Will2007

OMG! I just spent the last two hours glued to my chair taking in the overwhelming mass of sonic balls-to-the-wall rock and roll that is _The Who Live at the Isle of Wight Festival_ Blu-ray. I'm a huge fan with nearly everything they ever recorded in my collection, and have long treasured _The Who: Live at Leeds_ as the closest I felt I ever came to hearing them actually in person (a little young to have done that, at least until I was in high school). The Isle of Wight performance is lightning in a bottle. My God the lads were tight and on fire that night. Pete is terrific, as always, and Keith the lunatic madman of the drum kit is at his manic best. Wow. Watching Keith beat the crap out of his kit and make it sound so awesome and fit so perfectly with what Pete and John were doing, what he did best, is truly amazing.


When they started "Shakin' All Over" I had shivers down my spine.


Extra special icing on the cake is a remarkably candid and insightful interview with Pete Townshend sometime in 2008. I'm kicking myself that I bought this 4 months ago and just now got around to watching and listening to it. This will definitely get many repeat viewings.


----------



## vision-master

Is it 16:9 and DTS?


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20467955
> 
> 
> Is it 16:9 and DTS?



Yes and yes. Audio options selectable on the disc include stereo PCM, DD 5.1 (lossy), and DTS-MA 5.1 (lossless). Pete Townshend himself supervised the 5.1 remix.


----------



## vision-master

Sounds good.


----------



## Rammitinski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Will2007* 
When they started "Shakin' All Over" I had shivers down my spine.
Don't you mean you had quivers down your backbone?


----------



## vision-master

You guy's need to get beyond the 60's.


----------



## antennahead

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* 
Don't you mean you had quivers down your backbone?
I had "shakes in the kneebone"











LOL


----------



## himey

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vision-master* 
My mind is blown........


Just picked up this for $20 yesterday at a garage sale.


Yamaha CR-1020











Best sound ever!



Mick Fleetwood sounded great lastnight. Never heard such power and clarity with the headphones as this gem provided.
My mom owned that yammy in the late 70s along with Bose 601s and a Philips turntable...nice one!


----------



## vision-master

She blew up the other day, looking @ a Marantz PM8004 now. Sorry for going off-topic....


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20469396
> 
> 
> Don't you mean you had quivers down your backbone?



Lol. I totally missed the opportunity for that one, didn't I?


Anyway, if you haven't already done so, watch Pete's interview segment. I'm amazed at how candid and forthright he is about whatever the director asks him on camera. He gives no bs answers and avoids any pretense at all. Brutal honesty is what you get with him. It's a great peek inside how the guys worked together onstage and off, and how uncomfortable Pete was in his rock star skin and how he feels he had nothing at all in common with his band mates. Given his perspective, it's amazing the band survived as a group at all.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/20473681
> 
> 
> Lol. I totally missed the opportunity for that one, didn't I?
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you haven't already done so, watch Pete's interview segment. I'm amazed at how candid and forthright he is about whatever the director asks him on camera. He gives no bs answers and avoids any pretense at all. Brutal honesty is what you get with him. It's a great peek inside how the guys worked together onstage and off, and how uncomfortable Pete was in his rock star skin and how he feels he had nothing at all in common with his band mates. Given his perspective, it's amazing the band survived as a group at all.



I have had this for about 5 years on dvd. Great concert. The Who 1977 in Kilburn on blu ray is also worth every penny


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/20477996
> 
> 
> I have had this for about 5 years on dvd. Great concert. The Who 1977 in Kilburn on blu ray is also worth every penny



Yep, the Coliseum show on the Kilburn DVD, while not the greatest quality, is , IMO, their finest video performance. While I love the Isle of Wight performance, the Coliseum is the closest thing to Live at Leeds on video we'll ever have..................... if only they had decided to record the Coliseum proper


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/20477996
> 
> 
> I have had this for about 5 years on dvd. Great concert. The Who 1977 in Kilburn on blu ray is also worth every penny





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/20478725
> 
> 
> Yep, the Coliseum show on the Kilburn DVD, while not the greatest quality, is , IMO, their finest video performance. While I love the Isle of Wight performance, the Coliseum is the closest thing to Live at Leeds on video we'll ever have..................... if only they had decided to record the Coliseum proper



Thanks, guys. I have _The Who 1977 in Kilburn_ on Blu-ray too, but haven't listened to it yet.










I will give it a look and a listen. How was Keith's behavior and banter (and performance) at that show?


----------



## Will2007

I did a search in this thread, and although it's been mentioned several times (more than 50 pages back), I'll give a very strong recommendation for Pat Metheny Group's _The Way Up - Live_ on Blu-ray. I have been a fan of Pat Metheny and his groups for almost 25 years. If you are into him at all, this is a mesmerizing show. Picture and sound quality are top notch, and watching and listening to some of the best modern jazz musicians in the world do what they do best is a wonder to behold.


Another recommendation, in a totally different vein and only for those who are into this sort of thing, is _Shpongle - Live in Concert_ on DVD. If you enjoy electronica or psy-trance, this one is incredible and a beautiful show visually as well. Although it appears to be well choreographed, I understand from the interview with Raja Ram on the disc that the musicians from various groups that comprise the stage show didn't really rehearse much for this show. Everything just fell together really well.


Again, it's been mentioned before in this thread and elsewhere, but in my opinion the best concert film ever remains Talking Heads' _Stop Making Sense_ on DVD, directed by Jonathan Demme. The band was at its performing peak, it is gorgeously choreographed -- the coming out one at a time, one per song, in particular is inspired -- and watching David Byrne perform throughout the entire show is just...I don't know, it defies description. I don't think I will ever tire of watching this from time to time.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/20479647
> 
> 
> I did a search in this thread, and although it's been mentioned several times (more than 50 pages back), I'll give a very strong recommendation for Pat Metheny Group's _The Way Up - Live_ on Blu-ray. I have been a fan of Pat Metheny and his groups for almost 25 years. If you are into him at all, this is a mesmerizing show. Picture and sound quality are top notch, and watching and listening to some of the best modern jazz musicians in the world do what they do best is a wonder to behold.
> 
> 
> Another recommendation, in a totally different vein and only for those who are into this sort of thing, is _Shpongle - Live in Concert_ on DVD. If you enjoy electronica or psy-trance, this one is incredible and a beautiful show visually as well. Although it appears to be well choreographed, I understand from the interview with Raja Ram on the disc that the musicians from various groups that comprise the stage show didn't really rehearse much for this show. Everything just fell together really well.
> 
> 
> Again, it's been mentioned before in this thread and elsewhere, but in my opinion the best concert film ever remains Talking Heads' _Stop Making Sense_ on DVD, directed by Jonathan Demme. The band was at its performing peak, it is gorgeously choreographed -- the coming out one at a time, one per song, in particular is inspired -- and watching David Byrne perform throughout the entire show is just...I don't know, it defies description. I don't think I will ever tire of watching this from time to time.



Pat Metheny Group's The Way Up - Live on Blu-ray = *Jazz Fusion?*

Shpongle - Live in Concert = *Ozric Tentacles lite?*


The best concert ever is Talking Heads' Stop Making Sense = *I strongly disagree......*


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20481735
> 
> 
> Pat Metheny Group's The Way Up - Live on Blu-ray = *Jazz Fusion?*



No. Modern Jazz, as I said. For jazz fusion listen to and/or watch Jeff Beck. I recommend his appearances at Clapton's Crossroads Festivals and Live at Ronnie Scott's.



> Quote:
> Shpongle - Live in Concert = *Ozric Tentacles lite?*



No. Shpongle is not "lite" anything. Watch the show.



> Quote:
> The best concert ever is Talking Heads' Stop Making Sense = *I strongly disagree......*



I said in my opinion it's the best concert _film_ ever. I stand by that.


Sorry for being pissy. Not in the mood to nitpick. I need a nap.


----------



## vision-master

X'cuse me.....










I'll still take Ozric Tentacles.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

go metal or go home


----------



## streetsmart88

Nice thread. I probably have over 500 dvd and bluray concerts -- rock, blues, jazz, folk, pop, classical ...


I don't think these dvd concerts have been mentioned before, both of which are absolutely awesome:


1. Fosse

2. Lightning in a Bottle


Mark


----------



## yankeeman

Fosse - I am not crazy about the whole thing, but that SING SING SING number is so spectacular its worth buying this dvd just for that one number alone.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/20479647
> 
> 
> I did a search in this thread, and although it's been mentioned several times (more than 50 pages back), I'll give a very strong recommendation for Pat Metheny Group's _The Way Up - Live_ on Blu-ray. I have been a fan of Pat Metheny and his groups for almost 25 years. If you are into him at all, this is a mesmerizing show. Picture and sound quality are top notch, and watching and listening to some of the best modern jazz musicians in the world do what they do best is a wonder to behold.
> 
> 
> Another recommendation, in a totally different vein and only for those who are into this sort of thing, is _Shpongle - Live in Concert_ on DVD. If you enjoy electronica or psy-trance, this one is incredible and a beautiful show visually as well. Although it appears to be well choreographed, I understand from the interview with Raja Ram on the disc that the musicians from various groups that comprise the stage show didn't really rehearse much for this show. Everything just fell together really well.
> 
> 
> Again, it's been mentioned before in this thread and elsewhere, but in my opinion the best concert film ever remains Talking Heads' _Stop Making Sense_ on DVD, directed by Jonathan Demme. The band was at its performing peak, it is gorgeously choreographed -- the coming out one at a time, one per song, in particular is inspired -- and watching David Byrne perform throughout the entire show is just...I don't know, it defies description. I don't think I will ever tire of watching this from time to time.



Completely agree with Pat Metheny and Stop Making Sense. SMS is just mesmerizing as far as the performance and the filming........throw in reference audio and WOW!







Might be my favorite concert blu ray. Have not heard the Shpongle dvd, but curious to check it out!


----------



## mattg3

If your looking for something different try Cubism or Pandemonium by the pet shop boys.Lavish production value,fantastic sound,amazing dancers and some of the best pop music ever made and all filmed in HD but unfortunately no blu-ray.Cubism is dirt cheap on amazon.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> best pop music ever made and all filmed in HD but unfortunately no blu-ray.



Woodstock....


----------



## mattg3

Woodstock was an amazing representation of my generation.Pet shop Boys is just fun pop music that is all about spectacle and production.As different as cats and dogs but they both have a place in my concert library.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

Let's get some serious metal DVD's in here.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/20492110
> 
> 
> Let's get some serious metal DVD's in here.



Try:


ultimatemetal.com


metalunderground.com


metalthrone.net


metal-observer.com


metalpsalter.com


unsungmusicians.com


anus.com


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/20492110
> 
> 
> Let's get some serious metal DVD's in here.



BYH


----------



## vision-master

June 28th.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/20479647
> 
> 
> Again, it's been mentioned before in this thread and elsewhere, but in my opinion the best concert film ever remains Talking Heads' _Stop Making Sense_ on DVD, directed by Jonathan Demme. The band was at its performing peak, it is gorgeously choreographed -- the coming out one at a time, one per song, in particular is inspired -- and watching David Byrne perform throughout the entire show is just...I don't know, it defies description. I don't think I will ever tire of watching this from time to time.



I have to agree 100%. Over the past few months I have re-watched most of my favorite concerts on DVD/BD and SMS still rises to the top. And like you, this is one of the very few shows I have that I never get tired of seeing. While I liked a lot of their material that I listened to on the radio I was never a really big Heads fan or bought any other their music. But every time I watch SMS I'm just transfixed. Video quality isn't great but that is it's only weak point IMHO. The production quality and direction are unmatched while the band's/Byrne's high energy performance speaks for itself.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/20489290
> 
> 
> Completely agree with Pat Metheny and Stop Making Sense. SMS is just mesmerizing as far as the performance and the filming........throw in reference audio and WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be my favorite concert blu ray. Have not heard the Shpongle dvd, but curious to check it out!



Thanks for your comments and thanks for alerting me to the fact that SMS is now out on Blu-ray. I hadn't thought to check, but I just ordered it based on your recommendation about the stellar audio.


Shpongle is a beautiful and fascinating show, and if you are into that kind of music, it's a blast. It's certainly not for everyone, however. Check it out if you're curious.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/20494564
> 
> 
> I have to agree 100%. Over the past few months I have re-watched most of my favorite concerts on DVD/BD and SMS still rises to the top. And like you, this is one of the very few shows I have that I never get tired of seeing. While I liked a lot of their material that I listened to on the radio I was never a really big Heads fan or bought any other their music. But every time I watch SMS I'm just transfixed. Video quality isn't great but that is it's only weak point IMHO. The production quality and direction are unmatched while the band's/Byrne's high energy performance speaks for itself.



You nailed it. Glad to see others recognize its brilliance. Also, watching David Byrne onstage makes me realize that I was never in that kind of shape with his boundless energy, and I used to do triathlons.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20493862
> 
> 
> June 28th.



By 1982 it was time for them to say "farewell." I loves me some Doobie Bros, but they were firmly rooted in the early and mid-70s. They were completely out of place by the early 80s, what with The Police, Talking Heads, punk, new wave, and college radio music up and comers like U2 and REM on the scene or beginning to arrive.


----------



## vision-master

The 80's = dark ages of music. Glad I wuz a teenager during the 60's.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20495939
> 
> 
> The 80's = dark ages of music. Glad I wuz a teenager during the 60's.



I agree if you go by what 80s classic radio stations play. For some reason, they play mostly the absolute dregs of 80s' music.


Although my musical sensibilities are mostly rooted in the 60s and 70s, there was some truly excellent music produced in the 80s.


----------



## vision-master

Too bad almost everything wuz video taped in the 80's.


----------



## citizen arcane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20495939
> 
> 
> The 80's = dark ages of music. Glad I wuz a teenager during the 60's.



Wow....you must be reading my mail. I've often described the 80's as being a black hole for music. We all identify with the times we grew up in but I'm glad to be a child of the 60's as well.


----------



## vision-master

1980's.... lsol


----------



## vision-master

I still like this group, even thou Mick Jones is carring everyone else (cover band) lsol. Also, Jason Bonham left the band, I think?



July 12, 2011.









*Song List:*


Night Life,

Head Games,

Cold As Ice,

Waiting For A Girl Like You,

Too Late,

Say You Will,

Long Long Way From Home,

Double Vision,

Blue Morning, Blue Day,

Dirty White Boy,

Starrider,

Feels Like the First Time,

Urgent,

Juke Box Hero,

I Want to Know What Love Is,

Hot Blooded


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20497518
> 
> 
> 1980's.... lsol



I join in your laughing at KISS, but wrong decade, dude. KISS' breakthrough and heyday was in the mid-70s, not the 80s. It's bad 70s music, not 80s. Sorry.


----------



## vision-master

Years active 1973-present.....


Details, details..........Anyhoo you get the idea, I left the musick scene around this time.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/20498267
> 
> 
> I join in your laughing at KISS, but wrong decade, dude. KISS' breakthrough and heyday was in the mid-70s, not the 80s. It's bad 70s music, not 80s. Sorry.



Kiss Alive 1975 Just cause you think its bad dosn"t mean it is. I was listining to an interview with Gene Simmons about how he felt about Kiss not being in the rock and roll hall of fame. His response was Half the groups in the hall of fame can't afford to pay there own rent if I wanted to be in the rock and roll hall of fame I'd buy the Fn thing.


----------



## Rammitinski

Great response - *NOT!!!*


I wonder if he believes he can take it with him when he croaks, too?


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20505863
> 
> 
> Great response - *NOT!!!*
> 
> 
> I wonder if he believes he can take it with him when he croaks, too?



Dont matter I love his response. Who the hell are you. Or me for that matter. Music just like the movie industry is subjective what is great for one person sucks for another and vice versa. If you sold that many millions of albums and played for that many concerts all over the world for almost 40 years they got to be doin something right.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/20506990
> 
> 
> If you sold that many millions of albums and played for that many concerts all over the world for almost 40 years they got to be doin something right.



Howard Stern built a brand new 50 million dollar beach front mansion in the Hamptons and also has a nice duplex Manhattan penthouse (started with 1, bought the one next to him and below him to expand it), takes a helicopter back and forth on the weekends and is worth well over $500 million


a lot of people think he's scum but who cares. he's got millions of fans


he interviewed Gene Simmons a while back (that's what made me think of him when i saw all this Kiss talk)


i remember in the late 70s my older brother yelling at me for playing his Kiss album on his all-in-one JC penny am/fm 8-track/turntable stereo


a couple years later i started putting my first Technics rack-system together


----------



## Rammitinski

I guess if you've never done anything to try and pass yourself off as more than what you were - just master showmen and marketers, and not especially talented "musical artists" - which I'm not even totally sure I could ever accuse Kiss of doing - at least not seriously, anyway - then I can't knock them.


It's more their fans who have made them the joke they are over the years, by trying to claim that their music is worthy of a much greater status than it is.


----------



## Artslinger

Trying to define what is "good" music and what is "bad" music is a waste of time.

Some people try give more complex music the "good" label, while others may see it as irritatingly self-important boring music.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20511808
> 
> 
> Trying to define what is "good" music and what is "bad" music is a waste of time.



Agreed.


As far as KISS goes, I always thought Ace Frehley was a fantastic guitar player.


----------



## citizen arcane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20511808
> 
> 
> Trying to define what is "good" music and what is "bad" music is a waste of time.



One man's music is another man's noise.


----------



## vision-master

So, what is the point of this thread then?


Nothing more than a internet tag for vendors?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citizen arcane* /forum/post/20512210
> 
> 
> One man's music is another man's noise.



Right.


----------



## vision-master

Tell the audiopoops on this 4um equipment makes no difference.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

go metal or go home


----------



## vision-master

Ok.


----------



## tony123

Anyone know of a good Barry Manilow concert?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20525120
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a good Barry Manilow concert?



Actually, yes.......

http://www.amazon.com/NEW-Barry-Mani...7200054&sr=1-4


----------



## otk

50 bucks is too much for barry


just rent it

http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Manilow_Live/60002656


----------



## tony123

I was trying to be agitating, but hey....I'll give Barry a whirl. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## vision-master

Barry Manilow? Next will be Tom Jones.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/20511941
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> As far as KISS goes, I always thought Ace Frehley was a fantastic guitar player.



Check out Kiss' MTV Unplugged if you think KISS is all about the make up, pyro and amazing stage set.


the (complete) video (dvd) as available on the Kisstory vol 3 dvd


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20527027
> 
> 
> Barry Manilow? Next will be Tom Jones.



Good one, I'd put them on the same (lower) pedestal myself. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## tony123

At the Copa.....da da da da da.....


I had a drink with him one time in New Orleans.


I was kidding guys....I would never buy this, but let's face it, concerts of high quality are slim pickens. So, yes, I'd rent Manilow.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

acdc


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

ratt


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

scorpions


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

van halen


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

Gary Moore rip


----------



## citizen arcane

Wow.........saw this listed on a blog one time - the band was Deranged, Genre: Brutal Death Metal.


None for me please.


Watched D1 of Cream at Royal Albert Hall last night and was thoroughly impressed. Jack Bruce's playing was superb (wouldn't expect less from any of the trio) and the mix had my subs playing articulate bass, especially from my fave song on the disc "Deserted Cities of the Heart." Will buy this one for sure.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/20527942
> 
> 
> ratt



Hair bands don't belong in any serious discussion of music.










(Although I admit that they were one of the only ones I wouldn't automatically turn off.)


----------



## LineWalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20525378
> 
> 
> 50 bucks is too much for barry



I wonder if Denis Leary is still offering $50 for Manilow's head for his Skull Keg Party.


----------



## jjeff

Well my Amazon pre-order of AC/DC's Let There Be Rock was shipped today







Anyone else pick up a copy today? Hope it will be as good as last months Live at River Plate.


----------



## vision-master

Looked @ a SD copy today @ BB for $14. I passed for now. Let me know what ya think? The fancy BR is like $30.


----------



## Artslinger

Here is a review of Let There Be Rock, reviews don't get much better then what this website posts...

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/AC-DC-.../20680/#Review


----------



## vision-master

Thanks AS, due to the age of this flim, I gonna stick with SD. I'm thinking not much will be gained with the BR?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20541346
> 
> 
> Thanks AS, due to the age of this flim, I gonna stick with SD. I'm thinking not much will be gained with the BR?



I'm guessing not much improvement in the video, but in that review I believe they stated the BR audio might be a step up in quality over standard. When buying this I would think the audio would be the most important thing since the video is pretty bad compaired to todays standards.


----------



## vision-master

Sounds like the difference between Tangerine and Tangerine 10


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

metal


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

DEF LEPPARD REVEAL LATEST SET LIST WITH MIRRORBALL TOUR DEBUT:

Def Leppard kicked off their Mirrorball World Tour last night, 7 June, in Belfast North Ireland at the Odyssey Arena in front of 14,000 people. Thin Lizzy and Alice Cooper were in support. Tonite, 8 June, same bill at the wonderful O2 Arena in Dublin.

Def Leppard setlist: 1. Undefeated 2. Action 3. Let's Get Rocked 4. Let it Go 5. Foolin 6. Make Love Like A Man 7. Love Bites 8. Sav's Bass Solo into Rock On 9. Two Steps behind 10. Bringing on The Heatrbreak 11. Switch 625 12. Rocket (Extended) 13. Hysteria 14. Armageddon It 15. Animal 16. Photograph 17. Pour Some Sugar On Me 18. Rock of Ages, Encore: 19. When Love And Hate Collide 20. Wasted.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

 http://www.melodicrock.com/


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* 
DEF LEPPARD REVEAL LATEST SET LIST WITH MIRRORBALL TOUR DEBUT:

Def Leppard kicked off their Mirrorball World Tour last night, 7 June, in Belfast North Ireland at the Odyssey Arena in front of 14,000 people. Thin Lizzy and Alice Cooper were in support. Tonite, 8 June, same bill at the wonderful O2 Arena in Dublin.

Def Leppard setlist: 1. Undefeated 2. Action 3. Let's Get Rocked 4. Let it Go 5. Foolin 6. Make Love Like A Man 7. Love Bites 8. Sav's Bass Solo into Rock On 9. Two Steps behind 10. Bringing on The Heatrbreak 11. Switch 625 12. Rocket (Extended) 13. Hysteria 14. Armageddon It 15. Animal 16. Photograph 17. Pour Some Sugar On Me 18. Rock of Ages, Encore: 19. When Love And Hate Collide 20. Wasted.
Link to the new DVD?


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

VAN HALEN IN AUSTRALIA 2011:

5 tour dates have been announced for Van Halen in Australia on their 2011 tour. The band will headline the massive Soundwave Revolution festival, which will tour the 5 major capital cities of Australia (by-passing Tasmania as usual!). The dates are:

Brisbane * September 24

Sydney * September 25

Melbourne * September 30

Adelaide * October 1

Perth * October 3


For more information, visit the festival's official web site: www.soundwaverevolution


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

 http://www.walmart.com/ip/16533344 


1.Mirrorball (Walmart Exclusive) (2CD) (Includes DVD)

$11.88$10.88

Track Listings

Disc 1 (of 3)


1. Rock! Rock! (Till You Drop)

2. Rocket

3. Animal

4. C'Mon C'Mon

5. Make Love Like A Man

6. Too Late For Love

7. Foolin'

8. Nine Lives

9. Love Bites

10. Rock On

Disc 2 (of 3)


1. Rock! Rock! (Till You Drop) (DVD)

2. Armageddon It (DVD)

3. Pour Some Sugar On Me (DVD)

4. Hysteria (DVD)

5. Nine Lives (DVD) (Music Video)

6. C'Mon C'Mon (DVD) (Music Video)

Disc 3 (of 3)


1. Two Steps Behind

2. Bringin' On The Heartbreak

3. Switch 625

4. Hysteria

5. Armageddon It

6. Photograph

7. Pour Some Sugar On Me

8. Rock Of Ages

9. Let's Get Rocked

10. Action

11. Bad Actress

12. Undefeated

13. Kings Of The World

14. It's All About Believin'

About the Album

"Mirrorball" was recorded across the world over the course of many of the band's sold-out dates and features all of the classic songs that have made Def Leppard one of the most respected and beloved power rock bands in the world. The album captures the group's legendary concert experience at its thunderous best, bringing together live versions of classic Leppard hits such as "Pour Some Sugar On Me," "Rock Of Ages," "Foolin'," "Hysteria," "Photograph" and an incredible rendition of "Bringin' On The Heartbreak." With their creative juices at full flow, the band has also added three new studio tracks: "Undefeated," "It's All About Believin'" and "Kings Of The World," that are undeniably Def Leppard. "Mirrorball" follows the band's 2008 studio release, "Songs From The Sparkle Lounge", which debuted at #5 on the Billboard Top 200, marking the group's highest chart position since 1992's "Adrenalize". The album will include a 50 minute DVD that contains live performances and intimate backstage footage of the band captured on the road.

Artist: Def Leppard

Studio Label: CD)


Also included will be a 50 mins. bonus DVD that contains energetic live performances and intimate backstage footage of the band captured on the road.

Mirror Ball follows the band's 2008 studio release, Songs From The Sparkle Lounge, which debuted at #5 on the Billboard Top 200, marking the group's highest chart position in the USA since 1992's Adrenalize.


With more than 65 million albums sold worldwide and two prestigious Diamond Awards (Def Leppard are one of only five rock bands to have two consecutive 10 million plus selling albums in the U.S. - the others are The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd and Van Halen) to their credit, Def Leppard - Joe Elliott (vocals), Phil Collen (guitar), Rick "Sav" Savage (bass), Vivian Campbell (guitar) and Rick Allen (drums) - continue to be one of the most important forces in rock music.


----------



## vision-master

Kinda weak on the DVD, only 50 min?









_1. Rock! Rock! (Till You Drop) (DVD)

2. Armageddon It (DVD)

3. Pour Some Sugar On Me (DVD)

4. Hysteria (DVD)

5. Nine Lives (DVD) (Music Video)

6. C'Mon C'Mon (DVD) (Music Video)

Disc 3 (of 3)

_


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20541346
> 
> 
> Thanks AS, due to the age of this flim, I gonna stick with SD. I'm thinking not much will be gained with the BR?



DTS MA This all about the audio. Bluray is the way to go


----------



## vision-master

Not for me. $15 versus $30, I'll take the 1/2 price deal on this one. 5.1 surrround will be fine.


----------



## kevin j

I watched the Let There Be Rock Blu ray last night......the pq's actually quite good imho[then again i'm watching it on a 32" LCD tv so the flaws might not be as evident].


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/20520298
> 
> 
> go metal or go home



This is where this discussion took a serious turn for the worse.


----------



## jjeff

Well my DVD of AC/DC's Let There Be Rock came Saturday and it's probably one of my favorite concert DVDs(although my collection isn't as large as many of you). As to the debate of whether to get it on BR on DVD, if I had a choice I would have probably went with BR. Since the concert was shot on film(not sure what size) and it was remastered, my guess is the BR would show more resolution offered by the source. I also much preferred the 5.1 mix to stereo but am thinking BR might also sound better if uncompressed.

I did something rare for me, I turned off the FULL setting on my DVD player and watched it as offered which was 4:3. Set to stretch just lost too much resolution and contrast ratio for my taste, besides since many of the shots had darker sides I didn't gain much because the sides were still black anyway.

Comparing this DVD to another recent purchase Live at River Plate was sure a contrast. Both were very good but I liked the _lack_ of MTV style editing on this older film, although I really liked the audience shots on River Plate. The lighting was quite good, especially compared to many other concert videos. I also liked to see Bon Scott at his prime(not that I don't really like Brian Jonnson but Bon is Bon) as well as the other band members in their youth.

Well worth $13.99 and probably more for the BR









Edit, Imdb shows the film was shot in 35mm, if so why wasn't it shown in a wider aspect that 1.33:1? I thought 35mm was 1.85:1


----------



## Rammitinski

You mean Angus Young isn't still "in his youth"?


Wow - he even had me fooled.


----------



## vision-master

He's gonna be another Mick Jagger. lol


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Edit, Imdb shows the film was shot in 35mm, if so why wasn't it shown in a wider aspect that 1.33:1? I thought 35mm was 1.85:1



Blame wiener brothers.


----------



## Artslinger

I have the AC/DC Live at River Plate BluRay, this all about the huge crowd and the AC/DC's huge show everything about the concert is big, I enjoyed it very much.


I have AC/DC Let There Be Rock BluRay coming sometime this week, I'm looking foward to watching it. I bought the BluRay version for the DTS MA which I've read is excellent considering the age of the recording.


These two new releases are almost like perfect bookends between the old and new versions of AC/DC.


Besides the two new AC/DC releases I've bought a few new concert DVDs in the last couple of months, when I get time I'll post a couple of quick reviews.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20559682
> 
> 
> You mean Angus Young isn't still "in his youth"?
> 
> 
> Wow - he even had me fooled.



At least he isn't still doing his _full Monty_ routine, like on this and many other older AC/DC concerts










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20560436
> 
> 
> Blame wiener brothers.



I'm not sure if WB would have been able to change things or not. On the back of the DVD it says it's "Presented in a format preserving the aspect of it's original theatrical exhibition." which leads to to believe when this movie played in theaters it was 4:3







I'm not sure why something like this which was shot on 35mm(which from what I know is a wide screen format) would have been shown in a theater in 4:3....I mean I can see 4:3 for older concerts shot on video, since video used to be 4:3 but not for something shot on film.


----------



## Artslinger

Maybe this was edited at the time to save money when it would be later released on VHS and TV which at that time was 4:3 and the original widescreen was lost or thrown out.


----------



## vision-master

Remember when J Page wanted to redo 'The song remains the same' by adding more concert footage to the orginal film? Well, he had to add them as a bonus feature, thx's to Warner Bros.


----------



## Rammitinski

I guess their reasoning was that they wanted "the songs to remain the same".


(And Robert Plant himself did point out that it was "something of an apt title", remember?)


----------



## vision-master

Nope missed taht 1


----------



## Rammitinski

I think you're right - he doesn't say it in the movie - he just says it in the album, during the intro for the title song, where he goes "which is something of an apt title, for a thing that's called "The Song Remains the Same". Then the audience roars, and Page hits that first, ringing note on the electric 12-string.


I guess I'm just so used to listening to that album - zillions more times than I've ever actually watched the movie. I forget that the clips in the movie often aren't of the same performances.


----------



## brbrem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20292358
> 
> 
> That is weird it really never bothered me on the Billy Joel Concert Bluray, I guess after watching that new Green Day concert Bluray anything will look good.
> 
> 
> BTW the picture and audio on that Billy Joel Shea Stadium is stunning. The only problem had was that Joel's vocals overpowered every other performer a little to much, I guess with his name on the disk it should.



Hands down, this is one of the best concerts I have watched. Camera work did not bother me. Bluray of course!


----------



## vision-master

What does 'best' mean?


----------



## vision-master

Import - just found a seller here in the States. Not cheap, $32 shipped to door.


This will be a hard to find title shortly. I luv these guy's.... lol

*Rockin at the Ryman [Blu-ray]*


----------



## tony123

I've been eyeing that Billy Joel bluray for some time now, but continue to hear mixed reviews. I'm tired of spending money on crap concerts. I'll just wait until I can rent this one.


Tonight is Cheryl Crow's Soundstage concert. Looking forward to it!


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Tonight is Cheryl Crow's Soundstage concert.
Taht one is expensive... lol


Do you have *Crossroads 2010*? Lot's of Crow in there







, also the concert kind of grows on ya. I reccomend this one if'n you ain't already got it.


----------



## Will2007

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tony123* 
Tonight is Cheryl Crow's Soundstage concert. Looking forward to it!
Enjoy, man. Should be fun. I saw her in concert in Nashville twice in the late 90s. Good show, puts together a great band, and knows how to entertain the audience. It helps if it's an outdoor amphitheater and the weather's nice like it was for the shows I saw.


----------



## badgerpilot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tony123* 
I've been eyeing that Billy Joel bluray for some time now, but continue to hear mixed reviews. I'm tired of spending money on crap concerts. I'll just wait until I can rent this one.


Tonight is Cheryl Crow's Soundstage concert. Looking forward to it!
FWIW, I liked the Billy Joel Bluray. I ended up getting it for $15 off Amazon. It was worth it.


----------



## Quickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20581098
> 
> 
> I've been eyeing that Billy Joel bluray for some time now, but continue to hear mixed reviews. I'm tired of spending money on crap concerts. I'll just wait until I can rent this one.
> 
> 
> Tonight is Cheryl Crow's Soundstage concert. Looking forward to it!



Bought Billy Joel. Good one time watch. I did not think the audio was that great. Video very good. His voice is just not "there' any more. Will sell on e-bay soon.


----------



## SeaNile

When the DVD comes out of Roger Waters performing "The Wall" I am betting the quality will be outstanding, both audio and video. News says it will be released in BR.


For those of you who attended the show....you know what I mean!!


----------



## tony123

I don't have that Crossroads. I'll give it a closer look though. Billy Joel would get tempting to take a chance at $15, but I haven't seen it that low since I've been monitoring Amazon.


Watched Sheryl tonight. Good concert! Well filmed, well recorded and mixed. Sound was well balanced. A little weak on the low end, but I bumped it a bit and then watched at reference volume! She is a big star, but I wonder why she didn't get even bigger? Fantastic voice. Her band was about as tight as they come. One knock would be that she isn't very interactive with the crowd. I enjoy some talk between songs.


----------



## vision-master

 Crossroads 2010 Long Road Home...Sherryl Crow


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile* /forum/post/20583878
> 
> 
> When the DVD comes out of Roger Waters performing "The Wall" I am betting the quality will be outstanding, both audio and video. News says it will be released in BR.
> 
> 
> For those of you who attended the show....you know what I mean!!



Watching and Waiting..........


----------



## vision-master

The picken's have gotton slim, slim to the point of there is nothing left to buy.


----------



## Artslinger

I just picked up the new Bad Company Bluray.


Yeah I know they have been around forever but this DVD will replace the non-Bluray somewhat weak "Mechants of Cool" concert DVD in my rotation. The original guitarist Mick Ralphs is on this along with guitarist Howard Leese so they have two guitars which should fill the sound out nicely.


----------



## HFXguy

I bought a couple of new ones.


Musicares Tribute to Neil Young


The blu-ray is 1080i , DTS-HD, PCM stereo. It is very basic disc, just the music below, but it was inexpensive. I enjoyed it.


Program Listing:

1. Rockin In The Free World Keith Urban/John Fogerty/Booker T. Jones

2. Only Love Can Break Your Heart Lady Antebellum

3. The Needle & The Damage Done Dave Matthews

4. Tell Me Why Norah Jones

5. Cinnamon Girl Dierks Bentley/Booker T. Jones

6. Harvest Moon Josh Groban

7. Ohio Ben Harper

8. Don t Let It Bring You Down Jackson Browne

9. Broken Arrow Wilco

10. Lotta Love Jason Mraz/Shawn Colvin

11. (When You re On) The Losing End Elvis Costello

12. Heart Of Gold James Taylor

13. Down By The River John Mellencamp/T Bone Burnett

14. Human Highway Crosby, Stills & Nash

15. Helpless Elton John/Leon Russell/Neko Case/Sheryl Crow

___________________________________________________


Also, Sheryl Crow - Miles from Memphis - 1080P, DTS-HD


I have not had a chance to watch it yet but again it was also cheap.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20631430
> 
> 
> I just picked up the new Bad Company Bluray.
> 
> 
> Yeah I know they have been around forever but this DVD will replace the non-Bluray somewhat weak "Mechants of Cool" concert DVD in my rotation. The original guitarist Mick Ralphs is on this along with guitarist Howard Leese so they have two guitars which should fill the sound out nicely.



Paul Rogers has been doing the 'Casino Tour' lately...... lsol


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20631611
> 
> 
> paul rogers has been doing the 'casino tour' lately...... Lsol



Next year will be his Holiday Day Inn tour.


----------



## vision-master

Time for some 'new' talent, no?


----------



## tony123

This is not truely on topic here, but sort of...


My Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds bluray has suddenly started only sending the PCM track, regardless of which I pick? Don't think it's my processor, as any other concert is still being sent in DTS-MA or whatever I pick.


Any of you have this issue?

*Edit:* I wrestled with this for 2 hours this evening. Finally, unplugging everything and letting it sit for 30 seconds then replugging cleared up the concern. Odd how it was only that disc causing it... Anyway, watch Botti in Boston tonight for the second time. Liked it more this time!


----------



## grubadub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/20631479
> 
> 
> I bought a couple of new ones.
> 
> 
> Musicares Tribute to Neil Young
> 
> 
> The blu-ray is 1080i , DTS-HD, PCM stereo. It is very basic disc, just the music below, but it was inexpensive. I enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Program Listing:
> 
> 1. Rockin In The Free World Keith Urban/John Fogerty/Booker T. Jones
> 
> 2. Only Love Can Break Your Heart Lady Antebellum
> 
> 3. The Needle & The Damage Done Dave Matthews
> 
> 4. Tell Me Why Norah Jones
> 
> 5. Cinnamon Girl Dierks Bentley/Booker T. Jones
> 
> 6. Harvest Moon Josh Groban
> 
> 7. Ohio Ben Harper
> 
> 8. Don t Let It Bring You Down Jackson Browne
> 
> 9. Broken Arrow Wilco
> 
> 10. Lotta Love Jason Mraz/Shawn Colvin
> 
> 11. (When You re On) The Losing End Elvis Costello
> 
> 12. Heart Of Gold James Taylor
> 
> 13. Down By The River John Mellencamp/T Bone Burnett
> 
> 14. Human Highway Crosby, Stills & Nash
> 
> 15. Helpless Elton John/Leon Russell/Neko Case/Sheryl Crow
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Also, Sheryl Crow - Miles from Memphis - 1080P, DTS-HD
> 
> 
> I have not had a chance to watch it yet but again it was also cheap.




josh groban doing harvest moon..... that's weird....what, william shatner wasn't available???


----------



## kezug

Is it just me or is the concert DVD/Blu-ray's picking been kind of slim?


I would think, just like movies, that each concert tour would end in a release of a Concert dvd/Blu-ray and of top notch quality. To my dismay, I recently saw U2 360 (Chicago, July 5, 2011) and was very pleased with the production and did a search to see if they had released or scheduled to release a concert dvd. Lo and behold they did, last year, but the video quality sucks and the reviews have not been good...I am disappointed as I certainly would have forked over more dough to have this in my catalog. bummer.


I checked amazon for recent rock concert releases and its not pretty.


----------



## mattg3

I look each day and NOTHING


----------



## tony123

In addition to slim pickings, Amazon used to move prices around and you could always find one for a good buy. In the last few months, the prices have all been locked at the high point and not moving.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/20678723
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is the concert DVD/Blu-ray's picking been kind of slim?
> 
> 
> I would think, just like movies, that each concert tour would end in a release of a Concert dvd/Blu-ray and of top notch quality. To my dismay, I recently saw U2 360 (Chicago, July 5, 2011) and was very pleased with the production and did a search to see if they had released or scheduled to release a concert dvd. Lo and behold they did, last year, but the video quality sucks and the reviews have not been good...I am disappointed as I certainly would have forked over more dough to have this in my catalog. bummer.
> 
> 
> I checked amazon for recent rock concert releases and its not pretty.



I have U2 360 on Blu-Ray and it looks/sounds excellent. I don't know where you read a bad review of it but stop going there.


----------



## vision-master

To be released tomorrow. Gonna stop down @ BB to pick up a copy. Other than this title, pretty much nothing new.....











Picked up Billy Joel's DVD last week, great A/V Q but he's not one of my favorite preformers, so Don't no if it will be played again?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/20680108
> 
> 
> I have U2 360 on Blu-Ray and it looks/sounds excellent. I don't know where you read a bad review of it but stop going there.



Huh, the video is sub-par for Bluray disk.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20679773
> 
> 
> In addition to slim pickings, Amazon used to move prices around and you could always find one for a good buy. In the last few months, the prices have all been locked at the high point and not moving.



BB has just as good prices as Amazon. I always check with them 1st now.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/20680108
> 
> 
> I have U2 360 on Blu-Ray and it looks/sounds excellent. I don't know where you read a bad review of it but stop going there.



Really? That is good to konw someone thinks it "looks and sounds excellent"...I got all my reviews from Amazon.com and they sure as hell were beating it up. Thanks for letting me know...I might check it out..but still skeptic.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20680120
> 
> 
> Huh, the video is sub-par for Bluray disk.



Damn, I am confused now..Amazon reviewer reviews are not favoring this release, but going here, it gets strong reviews on Video and Audio quality.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/U2-360.../10751/#Review


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/20682439
> 
> 
> Damn, I am confused now..Amazon reviewer reviews are not favoring this release, but going here, it gets strong reviews on Video and Audio quality.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/U2-360.../10751/#Review



The Bluray is a total waste of money, just get the SD.


----------



## bobby94928

This review is pretty glowing....

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/U2-360...Blu-ray/10751/


----------



## kevin j

The reason the U2 Blu ray looks the way it does is it was originally shot for a webcast.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The Bluray is a total waste of money, just get the SD.



Really? Even for audio?


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20680126
> 
> 
> BB has just as good prices as Amazon. I always check with them 1st now.



I just went to BB website and did a search. They only listed 30 BR concerts, and the ones I'm familiar with were all 3-5 dollars higher than amazon. Am I not searching right? or do you catch sales?


----------



## Artslinger

importCDs has the lowest price for CD, DVDs and BRs, you need to pay for shipping though at $1.50 per.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20684114
> 
> 
> I just went to BB website and did a search. They only listed 30 BR concerts, and the ones I'm familiar with were all 3-5 dollars higher than amazon. Am I not searching right? or do you catch sales?



Yup, gotta go into the stores an check.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20684520
> 
> 
> Yup, gotta go into the stores an check.



What's this "store" you speak of?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20680126
> 
> 
> BB has just as good prices as Amazon. I always check with them 1st now.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20684114
> 
> 
> I just went to BB website and did a search. They only listed 30 BR concerts, and the ones I'm familiar with were all 3-5 dollars higher than amazon. Am I not searching right? or do you catch sales?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20684520
> 
> 
> Yup, gotta go into the stores an check.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/20684679
> 
> 
> What's this "store" you speak of?



Ya gotta follow the thread. The store is Best Buy....


----------



## vision-master

Well, BB listed the new *Foreigner Live DVD* as an in-store product.


None of the BB stores around here are carrying it,







so just ordered the Bluray from Amazon.


----------



## vision-master

Where's taht new Led Zeppelin o2 reunion tour DVD?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20685435
> 
> 
> Where's taht new Led Zeppelin o2 reunion tour DVD?



I'm guessing October or November, just in time for Xmas shopping.


----------



## Rammitinski

I know they were once the greatest and all, but with Plant's voice now, why would they choose to embarrass themselves like that?


Solo I can see - with each album he's put out his voice has been in a lower register, and he stopped screaming the moment he was on his own - but doing old Zeppelin material?


----------



## vision-master

Lot's of voice dubbing, no?










Roger Daltrey sounded scary on Billy Joel's DVD. lol

Foreigner - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Rammitinski

I imagine nowadays they could also speed up the voice (after the overdubs) without actually speeding up the video, which might at least make it sound a little more like the "old Robert" (which was a bit sped up as it is, with Zeppelin. Zeppelin and The Beatles had to be the most blatant users of that tactic. Listen to "When I'm 64" by the Beatles sometime, and tell me it doesn't sound like some kind of Munchkin singing. Or "Lucy in the Sky". With Zeppelin, try "Four Sticks").


----------



## Will2007

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bobby94928* 
Ya gotta follow the thread. The store is Best Buy....
Hmmmm...humor sensor not working today?











(don't do B&M stores for things like shiny discs anymore -- convenience factor of having UPS dude show up with it in the next day or two is way too awesome and grossly outweighs any "must have it now" impulse due to gas, traffic, sales clerks, annoying other customers, etc.)


----------



## bobby94928

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Will2007* 
Hmmmm...humor sensor not working today?











(don't do B&M stores for things like shiny discs anymore -- convenience factor of having UPS dude show up with it in the next day or two is way too awesome and grossly outweighs any "must have it now" impulse due to gas, traffic, sales clerks, annoying other customers, etc.)
I hear that! Amazon and I are on a first name basis.....


----------



## vision-master

So yer name is Visa Mastercard, eh?


----------



## vision-master

Foreigner Live........ [Bluray]


This don't look good. Just got my copy of Foreigner Live. Looks like the exact same concert as Soundstage, lol... Exact length and setlist too (105 Mins). No wonder there was little info on were/ when this concert was shot. The back cover has the same pic's as Soundstage disk too. I'm thinking, I'll return the item.

_Audio is updated to DTS-HD master_. Picture is 1080i.


----------



## vision-master

Has the music industry died? There is NOTHING new I wish purchase and it looks like the whole summer will be this way. Time for a new hobby, no?










Look at the cheap shot Foreigner just made, nothing but a concert remake of a two year old release. And the thing is, they weren't upfront with it. 'Foreigner Live' is the same as 'Foreigner Live Soundstage'. they just left out the 'Soundstage' info on the new release.


----------



## grubadub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20701905
> 
> 
> Has the music industry died? There is NOTHING new I wish purchase and it looks like the whole summer will be this way. Time for a new hobby, no?



it's frustrating. i look at the eagles farewell tour at melbourne dvd and steely dan two against nature dvd and wonder why other groups don't do something just like that(in blu ray). you would think there would be good money in it with so many people having nice a/v systems to play them on.


for jewel fans, she has the blu ray of her essential live songbook releasing in august.


----------



## otk

any lady ga ga ?


----------



## vision-master

Look at this list -> link 


You tell me this is great - I think the industry is taking a fall, what's new pussycat? A few old timers, some classical stuff and a bunch of crap.


----------



## tony123

I've been disappointed that Eagles Melbourne hasn't made it to Blu. Both of their DVD's look horrible. If they were in HD I'd watch them repeatedly.


Don't know what the new Jewel release would have that the last Bluray didn't already? The last one couldn't be improved on for video and audio is right there with the best too.


Yes, the hobby of Bluray concerts is a slow one at best....


----------



## vision-master

My import showed yesterday 'Foreigner: Live at the Ryman'. The Audio/ Video quality AND performance is outstanding. That new drummer, (?) blows Bonham away..... I'm giving this one 5 flaming chile peppers....... If you are a Foreigner fan, this one is up there (fun factor) with AC/DC live River Plate [bluray]


----------



## dragonbud0

Eagles Melbourne is in HD-DVD, not BR yet.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonbud0* /forum/post/20718174
> 
> 
> Eagles Melbourne is in HD-DVD, not BR yet.



Another re-release. Pretty sad, no? How about a Eagles reunion tour #2 instead....


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonbud0* /forum/post/20718174
> 
> 
> Eagles Melbourne is in HD-DVD, not BR yet.



Is the audio/video a big enough improvement over the DVD version?


----------



## tony123

I haven't seen the HDDVD of that, but it's still 4:3, and I bet is little if no improvement over the DVD. I'm talking about give me a STUNNING presentation! With some of the best blurays, our expectations have risen.


----------



## grubadub

Quote:

Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* 
Is the audio/video a big enough improvement over the DVD version?
i would love to see it on blu ray but i've always thought that the video quality was pretty decent being a dvd. i watch it all the time on my 110" screen. and i would rate the audio as very good(dts 5.1).


----------



## vision-master

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tony123* 
I haven't seen the HDDVD of that, but it's still 4:3, and I bet is little if no improvement over the DVD. I'm talking about give me a STUNNING presentation! With some of the best blurays, our expectations have risen.
'Foreigner: Live at the Ryman' [Bluray]


----------



## dfergie

I converted my Farewell Tour HD DVD into both a BD & a mkv file for my popcorn hour, it rocks!


----------



## vision-master

(SD) Wake me up when the second disk is loaded.......


----------



## dragonbud0

The HD-DVD is 1.85, not 4:3. I do not have the SD version, other than THFO in DTS. There is just no comparison between THFO (my good old standard until the Farewell Tour I) in terms of PQ and AQ.


It's too bad Toshiba lost the race to Sony.


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20718690
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the HDDVD of that, but it's still 4:3,



At least with my DVD's, Melbourne is 16:9, it's Hell Freezes Over - 1994 that's in 4:3.


----------



## tony123

yes, sorry. I confused it. Mine are the same.


I suppose HFO was filmed that way and can never be any better?


----------



## vision-master

This title has been out a couple years..........


BUT - *Walmart has it for $10* (online)


(2 CDs and DVD)
_The DVD also contains performances filmed during the band's current European tour. Also featured is a behind-the-scenes look at the creation of CAN'T SLOW DOWN_









_Disc 1:

1.Can't Slow Down

2.In Pieces

3.When It Comes to Love

4.Living in a Dream

5.I Can't Give Up

6.Ready

7.Read Between the Line - Grupo Batique

8.I'll Be Home Tonight

9.Too Late

10.Lonely

11.As Long As I Live

12.Angel Tonight

13.Fool for You Anyway


Disc 2:

1.Feels Like the First Time [Remix]

2.Cold As Ice [Remix]

3.Hot Blooded [Remix]

4.Blue Morning, Blue Day [Remix]

5.Double Vision [Remix]

6.Dirty White Boy [Remix]

7.Head Games [Remix]

8.Juke Box Hero [Remix]

9.Urgent [Remix]

10.I Want to Know What Love Is [Remix]


Disc 3:

1.Double Vision [DVD][Live]

2.Head Games [DVD][Live]

3.That Was Yesterday [DVD][Live]

4.Say You Will [DVD][Live]

5.Starrider [DVD][Live]

6.Feels Like the First Time [DVD][Live]

7.Urgent [DVD][Live]

8.Juke Box Hero [DVD][Live]

9.I Want to Know What Love Is [DVD][Live]

10.Hot Blooded [DVD][Live]_


----------



## vision-master

Maybe I should have posted something about Elton John instead?


----------



## vision-master

Amy Winehouse died yesterday.........


----------



## tony123

sorry I didn't reply. So have you seen that one from Walmart? I'm guessing its old crap video and audio... The setlist is good though.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20734583
> 
> 
> sorry I didn't reply. So have you seen that one from Walmart? I'm guessing its old crap video and audio... The setlist is good though.



Don't have it yet.



From 'Can't Slow Down' DVD
"That Was Yesterday"


----------



## kezug

I went out on a whim and ordered Eddie Vedder's latest concert on Blu-ray called Water On The Road. I cant wait, I hear it has an awesome DTS track and I really have liked Eddie Veddie and Pearl Jam since Pearl Jam hit big in the 90's.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20734155
> 
> 
> Amy Winehouse died yesterday.........



Yea, she got hit by a truck


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/20721644
> 
> 
> At least with my DVD's, Melbourne is 16:9, it's Hell Freezes Over - 1994 that's in 4:3.



Same here, bought the Dvd before the HD DVD...


----------



## vision-master

*Warning*











Just a re-release of Soundstage 2008.....


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20756551
> 
> 
> *Warning*
> 
> 
> Just a re-release of Soundstage 2008.....



Was this ever released as a Bluray?


BTW good concert DVD, a little sterile looking but all of the new Soundstage concerts seem to look that way.


----------



## vision-master

Not that I'm aware of?


Thing is Amazon will not relveal it's the old exact Soundstage concert released back in 2008. They won't post my review stating this.










REO speedwagon was filmed at the Moondance Jam and wuz aired on HDnet. Why not release this concert instead of the same old same old......


----------



## vision-master

 Toronto - stage collapsed while Cheap Trick is playing


----------



## JMartinko

I have been enjoying a new release from the John Butler Trio this week. It is a 2CD/DVD copy of their show at Red Rocks (my all time favorite venue by far) from June 4, 2010. The entire show is included in both formats. On the downside, the DVD is not bluray, but it is a very good quality recording in both Video and Audio quality. Bluray would have been nice but......


What really sells the DVD is the quality of the show itself. John is a master at the guitar, and the show gives him a chance to display his amazing talent. Tremendous views of Red Rocks and the 5.1 sound mix really delivers the ambiance of Red Rocks itself. I highly recommend this DVD.


John Butler Trio Homepage


----------



## vision-master

Something different, more of a bunch of videos?










Leaders of the Free World" DVD Chapter 1


----------



## grubadub

America: Live in Chicago blu ray releasing September 6th


----------



## gold2040

booked some tickets to see Joe


am expecting a masterpiece


----------



## vision-master

Joe the Plumer?


----------



## gold2040

Joe the Bonamassa


----------



## vision-master

_Hey Joe,

uh, where you goin' with that gun in your hand?

Hey Joe,

I said where you goin' with that gun in your hand? Alright_


----------



## gold2040

For all you Queen diehards

http://queenonline.com/en/news-archi...dition/?page=3 



> Quote:
> September 5th 2011 sees the DVD release of Queen Live at Wembley Stadium. A special 25th Anniversary edition DVD of Queens legendary 1986 concerts, the 2 disc set comes with previously unreleased footage and brand new bonus features.
> 
> 
> Over one remarkable summer weekend, on Friday 11th and Saturday 12th July 1986, Queen performed two sell out shows at Wembley, concerts which have been widely acknowledged as two of the most incredible rock events ever staged.
> 
> 
> Now, for the first time, both the Friday and Saturday night concerts can be seen in their entirety on the Anniversary edition DVD, highlighting that no two Queen shows were ever the same. The driving rain of the Friday night show presented its own challenges but failed to dampen the mood or the music, presenting Freddie Mercury with some perfect opportunities to amuse the crowd. The sun shone on Saturday, making it a magical summers evening, as the band showcased everything that made Queen brilliant live.
> 
> 
> The DVD footage has been restored for the Anniversary edition and the sound has also been remastered with a brand new stereo mix and 5.1 sound.
> 
> 
> Extras on the DVD include ‘The Magic Tour’, a short feature containing brand new interviews with Brian May and Roger Taylor filmed this year. They reflect back on what was to be their final tour with their familiar intelligence, honesty and brilliant wit and humour. They explain in depth how they would approach planning their concerts and they also reflect on the poignancy of the shows which were to become among the last few performances with Freddie.
> 
> 
> Queen Live at Wembley Stadium is released on September 5th coinciding with what would have been Freddie Mercury’s 65th birthday. The final five studio albums that Queen released are also re-issued on the same day.
> 
> 
> “The Wembley concerts in 1986 were the pinnacle for us” says Brian May. “We were at our height band-wise, and Freddie had developed this phenomenal way of dealing with stadium audiences. Being back home in London playing two sell-out nights was such a big, big occasion for us. None of us realised that this would be almost the last time we played together…”
> 
> 
> Queen’s 1986 Magic Tour had been their most successful to date. Regenerated and reinvigorated by their triumph at Live Aid almost exactly a year earlier, the band were on a 26-date tour of the UK and Europe and after a month out of the country returned home to London to play two defining concerts at the ‘place of champions’, Wembley Stadium.
> 
> 
> These were to be Queen’s biggest stage, their biggest lighting rig, the biggest screen that not only Queen had performed with, but also that Wembley Stadium had ever seen. For director Gavin Taylor, filming it involved the unprecedented use of no less than 15 cameras and a helicopter to capture the aerial shots.
> 
> 
> For Freddie it was the start of one very long party. Friends were flown in from New York and ferried from his London home to Wembley in special coaches. It was one of the proudest days of his life.
> 
> 
> The Saturday show saw a previous wet day turn into one of the sunniest of the year. “It was a perfect day,” says director Taylor. And the Wembley roar went up as Brian, Roger, John and Freddie arrived on stage to the synthesised opening chords on One Vision.
> 
> 
> For the next 110 minutes Queen played what was undoubtedly one of their most potent concert performances. The two Wembley concerts, along with a hastily added final date at Stevenage’s Knebworth Park a month later, were among Queen's finest moments.
> 
> 
> “Wembley Stadium was such a special place,” says Roger. “Having played it as part of Live Aid and to come back and play it again was such a blast.”
> 
> 
> It’s perhaps no surprise that Queen’s hit musical, We Will Rock You, sees the show’s heroes end up at Wembley Stadium, ‘the place of living rock’ for the storming finale where the roots of rock are rediscovered and the rebellious bohemians find their way to recreating the music of the Mighty Queen.
> 
> 
> Towards the end of Queen’s performance on the DVD Freddie Mercury addresses the audience: “There’ve been some rumours we’re splitting. They’re talking through their *****,” Freddie says. “We’ll be together forever.”
> 
> 
> “And in a way,” says Brian, “I guess we were. We might not have been a touring band much longer, but we were together as a band right until the end.”
> 
> 
> “I don’t think anyone expected the Magic tour to be the band’s last dates; things had gone so well and we were already planning the next one,” says Gerry Stickells, Queen’s tour manager. “There was no sense of anything coming to an end”.
> 
> 
> But as things turned out, Queen only ever played 2 further UK concerts, in Manchester on July 16 and that final concert at Knebworth on August 9.
> 
> 
> But if ever a reminder was needed of why Queen earned themselves the mantle of best stadium rock group in history, then you only have to turn to this DVD to see Queen live, uncut, and at their ferocious, majestic, best.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For all you Queen diehards
> 
> http://queenonline.com/en/news-archi...dition/?page=3



No Bluray version? Bummer.


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/20774544
> 
> 
> No Bluray version? Bummer.



but it contains the first night of Wembley in it's entirety now


if your a casual fan though, I can see your view


myself, I already own the DVD, i'll probably get it though


it's my understanding browsing, that since it was filmed on video, not film, a Bluray release looks unlikely if at all, i'm not a videophile like you guys though


----------



## vision-master

Another re-release of Queen Live at Wembley Stadium?










B'jesus, got taht title on import years ago for like a couple of bucks.


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20775241
> 
> 
> Another re-release of Queen Live at Wembley Stadium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B'jesus, got taht title on import years ago for like a couple of bucks.



this has the entire *first* night included in it's entirety


if your a casual fan though, it may not warrant a repurchase


----------



## tony123

Last night was a Netflix rental of *Queen Live in Montreal*- I've been a Queen fan all my life, but had never seen them perform. Bluntly, I shouldn't have. I could handle Freddie Mercury's mannerisms, but when he stripped down to a pair of white shorts (no shirt, no shoes, no underwear)...I had to turn it off. Made me nauseous. And to be honest, they weren't performing to my expectations regardless.


----------



## otk

he wasn't hot enough for you ?


----------



## Artslinger

"White shorts, no shirt, no shoes, no underwear"... I guess you have never been to a pool or beach in your life?


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20778785
> 
> 
> I had to turn it off. Made me nauseous



****ing hell dude.. I mean really, wow, and I read a post on here about someone who couldn't watch due to Fred's crooked teeth










also this is down to opinion, but how could you critique there performance if you've never seen them (live) before?


----------



## tony123

It wasn't his crooked teeth..it was his crooked ****.










I've listened to them all these years and my critique was in comparison to my expectations.


Nothing to take personally here. I'm stating that I didn't enjoy watching a mostly naked man prance around all night. The music is still awesome.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20780047
> 
> 
> Nothing to take personally here. I'm stating that I didn't enjoy watching a mostly naked man prance around all night. The music is still awesome.



I with you on this one, Tony. I rationalized by remembering it was the '70's.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20778785
> 
> 
> Last night was a Netflix rental of *Queen Live in Montreal*- I've been a Queen fan all my life, but had never seen them perform. Bluntly, I shouldn't have. I could handle Freddie Mercury's mannerisms, but when he stripped down to a pair of white shorts (no shirt, no shoes, no underwear)...I had to turn it off. Made me nauseous. And to be honest, they weren't performing to my expectations regardless.



Yeah, I like Queen with Paul Rodgers better myself.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20780047
> 
> 
> It wasn't his crooked teeth..it was his crooked ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've listened to them all these years and my critique was in comparison to my expectations.
> 
> 
> Nothing to take personally here. I'm stating that I didn't enjoy watching a mostly naked man prance around all night. The music is still awesome.



so I take it you wouldn't watch a guns n roses concert either?


Queen Montreal is INCREDIBLY tight. the band was really on fire


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/20786689
> 
> 
> so I take it you wouldn't watch a guns n roses concert either?
> 
> 
> Queen Montreal is INCREDIBLY tight. the band was really on fire



I agree this is a great Concert DVD, great audio and picture. Wembley is a better concert but it’s not in HD and the sound is good but not great, maybe they have improved on this new release over the DVD I have.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/20786689
> 
> 
> so I take it you wouldn't watch a guns n roses concert either?
> 
> 
> Queen Montreal is INCREDIBLY tight. the band was really on fire



I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## caper_1

I can play Bohemian rhapsody on classical guitar. Love that tune.... 16 pages of sheet music!


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20787592
> 
> 
> I can play Bohemian rhapsody on classical guitar. Love that tune.... 16 pages of sheet music!



How many Keith's per page?


----------



## tony123

How about a Youtube performance !?!? I'd like to see that on acoustic!


EDIT: Just found a few. Cool stuff!


----------



## vision-master

 The YEAR the music died....2011


----------



## vision-master

Just ordered a copy of this - to door under $10


----------



## rdgrimes

A note for any jazz fans on a new release on DVD:

(This is my review from Amazon)

*Sims, Zoot - In A Sentimental Mood* (DVD) Zoot fans will want to get behind this new release from a Swedish session in 1984, just months before Zoot's passing. Flanked by Red Mitchell and Rune Gustafsson in an intimate living room setting, Zoot is at his best and shows none of his age.


There's practically no video of Zoot Sims in his element, and this title immediately leaps forward as THE ONE to have and cherish. If this isn't enough, there's a running interview between Red and Zoot that plays between songs (not over them). Zoot tells stories from his extensive career.


2-ch LPCM audio is amazingly clear and well recorded, every little nuance of Zoot's technique is clearly audible. This audio is better than most CDs. The video is average for the time, nothing special but at least it doesn't detract from the experience.


I can't say it enough, if you are a Zoot Sims fan or even just curious about him, this is a must-have title. Zoot's total command of the instrument and the music is aptly displayed here along with 2 other world-class musicians. BUY THIS!!!!


----------



## Media Hostage

Because this is a video thought I would post this here. Gavin Harrison of Porcupine Tree on Dave Letterman yesterday. They have no clue how much more he is capable of……

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTcokoyn_HQ


----------



## vision-master

How's the 'new' Green Day CD/DVD combo?


----------



## vision-master

It's to popish sounding (checked some youtube clips), gonna return it and either pick up or order Linkin Park. Now that's a great band!










Green Day is teenybopper stuff. lsol


----------



## vision-master

Bon Jovi has a great DVD out now, paid $9.99 @ BB a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## vision-master

Oh never mind, the thread will only come back to life after Roger Waters releases a new DVD......


----------



## Rammitinski

That's a never fail.


----------



## vision-master

Well, I did order the new ELP DVD.


----------



## Rammitinski

Sounds interesting. What year was it recorded?


----------



## citizen arcane

Any one have experience with Weather Report - Live in Offenbach http://www.amazon.com/Live-Offenbach.../dp/B004T1G42E 


There's some conjecture whether this is a Region 1 or not. I will buy it shortly when my new lap top arrives as it has HDMI out (to my pj) and should be able to be configured to play various regions (or play it on the Philips region free player on my small screen.)


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20882350
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. What year was it recorded?


*Emerson Lake & Palmer - 40th Anniversary Reunion Concert [Blu-ray] (2011)
*


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20882387
> 
> *Emerson Lake & Palmer - 40th Anniversary Reunion Concert [Blu-ray] (2011)
> *



amazingly, the blu ray only features dolby digital 2.0 and dolby digital 5.1


----------



## rich3fan

Are you sure about that? The Blu-ray version was released 1 week ago. One reviewer at Amazon describes it as "tru audio"; don't know what that means, but otherwise I'm not seeing anything that indicates DD 5.1.


I'm really hoping to read positive reviews about this concert, as I passed on the "Live at Montreaux" release because IMO it sucked all the way around.


----------



## vision-master

_Audio


English: Dolby Digital 5.1

English: Dolby Digital 2.0


No, you are not misreading those audio specs listed above. There is no lossless audio on this Blu-ray, simply incomprehensible for a live concert music BD that features one of the all time classic bands of 20th century rock, whether or not this particular performance is their best. Instead we get serviceable if unremarkable Dolby Digital mixes, one in stereo and the other a decent enough surround 5.1 mix. But audiophiles the world over are going to be wondering what might have been with this release, especially with regard to the pulsating drum work and synth-laden fills that make up so much of ELP's oeuvre. While there's nothing overtly wrong with either Dolby mix, they both suffer from that typical Dolby narrowing of the high end, and both feature nothing more than an okay low end. The mix is very good, with all three band members given pretty much equal weight, and discrete channelization is also quite good. Crowd noise can be overwhelming at times, and once again we get a sing along audience, especially on such evergreens as "Lucky Man."


_


But the Video resolution is 1080p










Lake looks like he needs to hit the lake with a swim suit on. lol










http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Emerso.../25350/#Review


----------



## HFXguy

THE EAGLES – EARLY BIRD DVD


This DVD features live performances by the band from their European tour of 1973 and American tour of 1974. Linda Ronstadt and Jackson Browne guest.


I ran across this at Best Buy. It's 4:3, video is good for a DVD, (I call the video of HFO very good), typical 70's camea work, sound is in stereo & DD5.1, I have only listened to the stereo which is good.


Great buy for me and a must for Eagles fans, others at your own risk.


PS; Linda Ronstadt had a great voice.


----------



## antennahead

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HFXguy* 
THE EAGLES - EARLY BIRD DVD


This DVD features live performances by the band from their European tour of 1973 and American tour of 1974. Linda Ronstadt and Jackson Browne guest.


I ran across this at Best Buy. It's 4:3, video is good for a DVD, (I call the video of HFO very good), typical 70's camea work, sound is in stereo & DD5.1, I have only listened to the stereo which is good.


Great buy for me and a must for Eagles fans, others at your own risk.


PS; Linda Ronstadt had a great voice.


Cool, Randy Meisner and Bernie Leadon in good form


----------



## vision-master

 Eagles - Early Bird (1973)


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20886545
> 
> 
> Lake looks like he needs to hit the lake with a swim suit on.



I always thought that he had "The Fattest Head in Rock" back when he was younger and leaner, and shuddered to think what it would look like if he got heavier as he got older.


There's my answer, I guess.


I haven't seen any of that disc, but I have heard newer, live, audio recordings by them on internet radio, and his voice has also gotten deeper by at least a register. In fact, I had to listen really hard to discern that it was actually him. At first, I was almost certain it was somebody else singing. Not that it sounded "bad" - it just didn't sound like - well, Greg Lake.


That's why I asked what the date of the performance was.


----------



## tony123

Thanks for that offensive rant. Our community is surely richer with your input.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/20893903
> 
> 
> I always thought that he had "The Fattest Head in Rock" back when he was younger and leaner, and shuddered to think what it would look like if he got heavier as he got older.
> 
> 
> There's my answer, I guess.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any of that disc, but I have heard newer, live, audio recordings by them on internet radio, and his voice has also gotten deeper by at least a register. In fact, I had to listen really hard to discern that it was actually him. At first, I was almost certain it was somebody else singing. Not that it sounded "bad" - it just didn't sound like - well, Greg Lake.
> 
> 
> That's why I asked what the date of the performance was.



2010 - they got togather for a single performance - these guy's are great, after 40 years they still hold much magic. I reccomend this DVD to those with distinguished taste.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20894740
> 
> 
> 2010 - they got togather for a single performance - these guy's are great, after 40 years they still hold much magic. I reccomend this DVD to those with distinguished taste.



I have a feeling that the audio stuff I heard might've been taken from that, as I believe it was the most recent live stuff they've released. They probably put a CD out of it, too. It did sound fantastic. It was just that "voice" thing, like I said. It was just a little weird, as I wasn't even positive it was them at first (although the music sure sounded like it).


Maybe if you are actually _seeing_ him singing, you won't experience that.


----------



## vision-master

Lake has trouble with some songs and is simply brilliant on others. The last half of the DVD is the brilliant part. I watched it again last night. For us old farts who were around buying ELP vinyl back in the 70's - get this.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20894065
> 
> 
> Thanks for that offensive rant. Our community is surely richer with your input.



Nothin better then a good old offensive rant to kick off a holiday weekend.


----------



## rich3fan

vision-master, the set list on Blu-ray.com shows 11 songs "included". Is that the full set list?


I AM an old fart, I purchased a lot of vinyl back in the 70's but there was only one ELP record in my collection. It's since been lost, so this BD would be a worthwhile addition. Annoying though that it doesn't include loss-less audio.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/20900124
> 
> 
> vision-master, the set list on Blu-ray.com shows 11 songs "included". Is that the full set list?
> 
> 
> I AM an old fart, I purchased a lot of vinyl back in the 70's but there was only one ELP record in my collection. It's since been lost, so this BD would be a worthwhile addition. Annoying though that it doesn't include loss-less audio.



The previous band went over their time slot, ELP's set was shortened from 1:50 hr to 1:30 hr - they/ we lost 20 mins.







Still 1 1/2 hrs time is a decent gig.


----------



## vision-master

I'm expecting this to show @ my mailbox today!


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20900872
> 
> 
> The previous band went over their time slot, ELP's set was shortened from 1:50 hr to 1:30 hr - they/ we lost 20 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still 1 1/2 hrs time is a decent gig.



Actually I did get a glimpse of their performance when I watched the "High Voltage 2010" concert referenced in the Blu-ray.com review, on Palladia.tv. They did "Touch and Go", and "Fanfare..." IIRC. High Voltage 2010 airs again today at 3 pm EDT for those who care. BTW, "Asia", with band members John Wetton, Geoff Downes, Steve Howe and yes, Carl Palmer also performed on the same stage that day.


----------



## Rammitinski

Saw this on PBS the other night: http://video.pbs.org/video/1701084827 


If anyone is at all a fan of Cheap Trick, or even just great Power Pop, you're gonna dig it. Most enjoyable concert I've seen on there in awhile (and it's actually all of the members of the original band, other than the drummer - who is Rick Nielsen's son, Daxx, and does a more than adequate job of filling in).


It apparently hasn't been released "officially", but there are DVD's floating around out there of it. Can't vouch for their quality, though.


----------



## westgate

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* 
Saw this on PBS the other night: http://video.pbs.org/video/1701084827 


If anyone is at all a fan of Cheap Trick, or even just great Power Pop, you're gonna dig it. Most enjoyable concert I've seen on there in awhile (and it's actually all of the members of the original band, other than the drummer - who is Rick Nielsen's son, Daxx, and does a more than adequate job of filling in).


It apparently hasn't been released "officially", but there are DVD's floating around out there of it. Can't vouch for their quality, though.
thanks for posting that. i've loved those guys since '79 or so.


----------



## vision-master











_Near perfect quality Pro-shot broadcast recording of Cheap Trick, recorded in Austin, TX on March 18th, 2010. DVD has a total running time of 54 minutes, and quality is about 9/10. Track listing is as follows:



Way of the world

When the lights are out

I want you to want me

Sleep forever

Heaven tonight

Miracle

Miss tomorrow

Sick man of Europe

Surrender

Voices

Dream police

Gonna raise hell
_


----------



## Run4two

I don't go too much for sappy music, but I did like "The Flame," by Cheap Trick. I would have liked it included.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

This looks promising. Nirvana: Live at the Paramount Blu-ray release day Dec 27th.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Rush: Time Machine - Live In Cleveland Blu-ray Release Date: Oct. 25th


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

On September 6th, 2011, Image Entertainment will bring the concert documentary REO Speedwagon: Live in the Heartland to Blu-ray. Filmed during REO Speedwagon's 2007 Chicago concert, REO Speedwagon: Live in the Heartland features sixteen of the band's most popular hits, including:


* "Time for Me to Fly"

* "Find Your Own Way Home"

* "Take It on the Run"

* "Keep Pushin'"

* "I Needed to Fall"

* "Tough Guys"

* "Can't Fight This Feeling"

* "Dangerous Combination"

* "Back on the Road Again"

* "Smilin' in the End"

* "Don't Let Him Go"

* "Keep on Loving You"

* "Roll with the Changes"

* "Ridin' the Storm Out"

* "Golden Country"

* "157 Riverside Avenue"


----------



## vision-master

Re-release of their Soundstage SD a couple years back.


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Run4two* /forum/post/20910020
> 
> 
> I don't go too much for sappy music, but I did like "The Flame," by Cheap Trick. I would have liked it included.



There's a lot of CT fans who think the exact opposite.


----------



## vision-master

as soon as the word 'fan' is used, I quit reading........


----------



## 4WR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/20913037
> 
> 
> Rush: Time Machine - Live In Cleveland Blu-ray Release Date: Oct. 25th



Unfortunately it's been pushed back AGAIN by 2 weeks to Tuesday, November 8th 2011.



Take Care


----------



## DLMN8R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4WR* /forum/post/20916472
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's been pushed back AGAIN by 2 weeks to Tuesday, November 8th 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Take Care



Hopefully so they can get the audio right on this one.


----------



## vision-master

That's what the big knob is used for,,,,,,,,turn clockwise MORE.


----------



## Run4two




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SycamoreSeej* /forum/post/20914617
> 
> 
> There's a lot of CT fans who think the exact opposite.



I understand. The song is slow and sappy. There are some lyrics that resonate between my wife and me.


----------



## 4WR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLMN8R* /forum/post/20921956
> 
> 
> Hopefully so they can get the audio right on this one.



Agreed!


Take Care


----------



## 49Merc

Blue Man Group - The Complex Rock Tour Live


Source
http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Man-Group...5583057&sr=8-1


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV* /forum/post/20913029
> 
> 
> This looks promising. Nirvana: Live at the Paramount Blu-ray release day Dec 27th.



Thanks for the heads up, looking forward to this!


----------



## Artslinger

Lindsey Buckingham: Songs from the Small Machine - Live In L.A. Blu-ray











Release date: Nov. 01, 2011


Video codec: TBA

Video resolution: 1080p

Aspect ratio: 1.78:1



1. Shut Us Down

2. Go Insane

3. Trouble

4. Never Going back Again

5. Big Love

6. Under the Skin

7. All My Sorrows

8. In Our Own Time

9. Illumination

10. Second Hand News

11. Tusk

12. Stars Are Crazy

13. End of Time

14. That's the Way Love Goes

15. I'm So Afraid

16. Go Your Own Way

17. Turn It On

18. Treason

19. Seeds We Sow


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20938168
> 
> 
> Lindsey Buckingham: Songs from the Small Machine - Live In L.A. Blu-ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release date: Nov. 01, 2011
> 
> 
> Video codec: TBA
> 
> Video resolution: 1080p
> 
> Aspect ratio: 1.78:1
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Shut Us Down
> 
> 2. Go Insane
> 
> 3. Trouble
> 
> 4. Never Going back Again
> 
> 5. Big Love
> 
> 6. Under the Skin
> 
> 7. All My Sorrows
> 
> 8. In Our Own Time
> 
> 9. Illumination
> 
> 10. Second Hand News
> 
> 11. Tusk
> 
> 12. Stars Are Crazy
> 
> 13. End of Time
> 
> 14. That's the Way Love Goes
> 
> 15. I'm So Afraid
> 
> 16. Go Your Own Way
> 
> 17. Turn It On
> 
> 18. Treason
> 
> 19. Seeds We Sow



day 1


----------



## vision-master

Saturns day or Sunday?


----------



## vision-master

Bloody Sunday?


----------



## rich3fan

That post was too cryptic for me. It made my head hurt so I stayed away.


----------



## Artslinger












BLACK COUNTRY COMMUNION, bassist/vocalist Glenn Hughes (DEEP PURPLE, TRAPEZE, BLACK SABBATH), blues rock guitarist/vocalist Joe Bonamassa, drummer Jason Bonham (LED ZEPPELIN), and keyboardist Derek Sherinian (DREAM THEATER).


Release its first concert DVD, "Live Over Europe", on October 24, 2011 (Blu-ray to follow November 15), Filmed with 14 HD cameras and 5.1 Surround Sound.



"Live Over Europe" track listing:


01. Revolution of the Machine

02. Black Country

03. One Last Soul

04. Crossfire

05. Save Me

06. The Battle For Hadrian's Wall

07. Beggarman

08. Faithless

09. Song of Yesterday

10. I Can See Your Spirit

11. Cold

12. The Ballad of John Henry

13. The Outsider

14. The Great Divide

15. Sista Jane

16. Man In The Middle

17. Burn

18. Smokestack Woman


----------



## Artslinger












New York Dolls: Live at the Bowery [Blu-ray]


November 1, 2011.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20957319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK COUNTRY COMMUNION, bassist/vocalist Glenn Hughes (DEEP PURPLE, TRAPEZE, BLACK SABBATH), blues rock guitarist/vocalist Joe Bonamassa, drummer Jason Bonham (LED ZEPPELIN), and keyboardist Derek Sherinian (DREAM THEATER).
> 
> 
> Release its first concert DVD, "Live Over Europe", on October 24, 2011 (Blu-ray to follow November 15), Filmed with 14 HD cameras and 5.1 Surround Sound.
> 
> 
> 
> "Live Over Europe" track listing:
> 
> 
> 01. Revolution of the Machine
> 
> 02. Black Country
> 
> 03. One Last Soul
> 
> 04. Crossfire
> 
> 05. Save Me
> 
> 06. The Battle For Hadrian's Wall
> 
> 07. Beggarman
> 
> 08. Faithless
> 
> 09. Song of Yesterday
> 
> 10. I Can See Your Spirit
> 
> 11. Cold
> 
> 12. The Ballad of John Henry
> 
> 13. The Outsider
> 
> 14. The Great Divide
> 
> 15. Sista Jane
> 
> 16. Man In The Middle
> 
> 17. Burn
> 
> 18. Smokestack Woman



I can't wait for this


however; the trailer has clips from 3 gigs in the same song. if the whole disc is edited that way it would be a disaster.

I HATE when they cut between gigs in the same song


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20957375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Dolls: Live at the Bowery [Blu-ray]
> 
> 
> November 1, 2011.



I don't know what of make of these guy's other than scary.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/20965632
> 
> 
> I can't wait for this
> 
> 
> however; the trailer has clips from 3 gigs in the same song. if the whole disc is edited that way it would be a disaster.
> 
> I HATE when they cut between gigs in the same song



I agree. I want a concert DVD to be the concert, beginning to end. I don't even like when they pick and choose songs from different nights, ostensibly it's claimed to provide the best takes.


Even worse I recall a Bruce "concert" clip of Born to Run or maybe it was Born in the USA where they had clips from a while bunch of concerts. To make it worse, the used the studio version of the song.


It might appeal to the A.D.D. MTV crowd, but not me.


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20957319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK COUNTRY COMMUNION, bassist/vocalist Glenn Hughes (DEEP PURPLE, TRAPEZE, BLACK SABBATH), blues rock guitarist/vocalist Joe Bonamassa, drummer Jason Bonham (LED ZEPPELIN), and keyboardist Derek Sherinian (DREAM THEATER).
> 
> 
> Release its first concert DVD, "Live Over Europe", on October 24, 2011 (Blu-ray to follow November 15), Filmed with 14 HD cameras and 5.1 Surround Sound.
> 
> 
> 
> "Live Over Europe" track listing:
> 
> 
> 01. Revolution of the Machine
> 
> 02. Black Country
> 
> 03. One Last Soul
> 
> 04. Crossfire
> 
> 05. Save Me
> 
> 06. The Battle For Hadrian's Wall
> 
> 07. Beggarman
> 
> 08. Faithless
> 
> 09. Song of Yesterday
> 
> 10. I Can See Your Spirit
> 
> 11. Cold
> 
> 12. The Ballad of John Henry
> 
> 13. The Outsider
> 
> 14. The Great Divide
> 
> 15. Sista Jane
> 
> 16. Man In The Middle
> 
> 17. Burn
> 
> 18. Smokestack Woman



I love how they say "Filmed with 14 HD cameras", but it isn't available on BD (until they try go for the double dip payday in a few months).


----------



## vision-master

Then again, other than jamming more info on a disk, a lot of times there is very little difference between SD or Bluray releases other than higher prices for Bluray.....


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20980339
> 
> 
> Then again, other than jamming more info on a disk, a lot of times there is very little difference between SD or Bluray releases other than higher prices for Bluray.....



Shhhhh, don't say that over in the BR forums... you'd be run out of town









I agree though especially for older programming or programming in wider aspect ratios(2.35:1 and above) displayed on a screen


----------



## DLMN8R

Saw where Gary Moore has a new Blu Ray release. Live from Montreux from 2010. Supposedly his last live recording. If it's half as good as his last Live from Montreux (1997) DVD, it will still be one of my favorites. It actually released yesterday, can't wait to pick up a copy. This one snuck up on me, I hadn't heard about it until today.RIP Gary.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20980339
> 
> 
> Then again, other than jamming more info on a disk, a lot of times there is very little difference between SD or Bluray releases other than higher prices for Bluray.....





I don't know about that, the BR audio and video is often superior to a SD disk for content shot in HD.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20983542
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, the BR audio and video is often superior to a SD disk for content shot in HD.



I guess you haven't been buying many Bluray's lately, most are 1080i and 5.1. How is that any better than what you get on SD?


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20984422
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't been buying many Bluray's lately, most are 1080i and 5.1. How is that any better than what you get on SD?



Most of the blurays I have been buying are 1080p and dts master audio 5.1.


----------



## vision-master

List please..........










(concert DVD's only)


----------



## Artslinger

While some may not be in 1080p, allmost all BR concerts offer DTS Master Audio and or Dolby TrueHD. Even at 1080i the picture will look better then standard def.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20988764
> 
> 
> While some may not be in 1080p, allmost all BR concerts offer DTS Master Audio and or Dolby TrueHD. Even at 1080i the picture will look better then standard def.



Correct, You can debate on whether its worth it to spend the extra money on bluray but you cannot debate that blurays look and sound better then SD dics.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/20988764
> 
> 
> While some may not be in 1080p, allmost all BR concerts offer DTS Master Audio and or Dolby TrueHD. Even at 1080i the picture will look better then standard def.



Ok, tell me about U2 360 Bluray.........










How about the new ELP Bluray?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/20989605
> 
> 
> Correct, You can debate on whether its worth it to spend the extra money on bluray but you cannot debate that blurays look and sound better then SD dics.



Like the Stones 'Ladies and Gentlemen' Bluray......


----------



## racineboxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/20986542
> 
> 
> List please..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (concert DVD's only)



Foo Fighters Wembley is 1080p and PCM 5.1

Dave Matthews & Reynolds NYC is 1080P and Dolby TrueHD

Linkin Park is 1080p and Dolby 5.1

NIN Beside you in time is 1080i and Dolby TrueHD

Korn live on the other side is 1080p and DTS-MA

Green Day Bullet in a bible is 1080i and DTS-MA

Metallica Francais is 1080i and DTS-MA

The Police Certifiable is 1080i and Dolby TrueHD

Kings of Leon Live at O2 is 1080p and PCM 5.1

ACDC live at Donington is 1080p and PCM 5.1

Tom Petty Soundstage is 1080i and DTS-MA



I have 12 Blu-ray concert "DVD's". I believe just one doesn't meet either 1080p or HD surround sound (DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD or PCM 5.1). That is Alice Cooper Montreaux.


----------



## SoCal71RS

Just got done watching Gary Moore - Live at Montreux 2010.

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## vision-master

This is so very cool.....

New - $.96 


Amazon title say's it's region 2. Mine play's fine on the HD-DVD player. Wide screen with 5.1


120 min long......










Bongidae! Presents Half Pint Featuring Dubcat - "Winsome 

*TRACK LISTING:*

_

• Mishka- "Love and Devotion"

• Mishka- "Homegrown"



• Leo N.- "FIYO ON THE BAYO"

• Leo N.- "Cissy Strut"



• Dubcat- "Listen to DJ's"

• Dubcat- "The Right Road"



• Half Pint-"Cost Of Living"

• Half Pint "Level The Vibes"

• Half Pint "Winsome"



• Fishbone- "Sunless Saturday"

• Fishbone-" Cheyenne Star Forever Moore"

• Fishbone- "Suffering"

• Fishbone- "Party at Ground Zero"



• Barrington - "Under MI Sensi"

• Barrington- " She's Mine"

• Barrington- "Black Roses"

• Barrington- "Murderer"



• Slightly Stoopid- "Everything You Need"

• Slightly Stoopid- "Somebody"

• Slightly Stoopid- "Mexico/DOctor Doctor"

• Slightly Stoopid- "Heavy A"

• Slightly Stoopid- "Aint Gotta Lotta Money"



BONUS CD:


• FREE CD – audio counterpart to DVD with same track listing as above plus two unreleased tracks

_


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racineboxer* /forum/post/20992039
> 
> 
> Foo Fighters Wembley is 1080p and PCM 5.1
> 
> Dave Matthews & Reynolds NYC is 1080P and Dolby TrueHD
> 
> Linkin Park is 1080p and Dolby 5.1
> 
> NIN Beside you in time is 1080i and Dolby TrueHD
> 
> Korn live on the other side is 1080p and DTS-MA
> 
> Green Day Bullet in a bible is 1080i and DTS-MA
> 
> Metallica Francais is 1080i and DTS-MA
> 
> The Police Certifiable is 1080i and Dolby TrueHD
> 
> Kings of Leon Live at O2 is 1080p and PCM 5.1
> 
> ACDC live at Donington is 1080p and PCM 5.1
> 
> Tom Petty Soundstage is 1080i and DTS-MA
> 
> 
> 
> I have 12 Blu-ray concert "DVD's". I believe just one doesn't meet either 1080p or HD surround sound (DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD or PCM 5.1). That is Alice Cooper Montreaux.



Since when is PCM 5.1 TrueHD or DTS-MA


----------



## vision-master

Anyone got this title? The Meters.... lol


----------



## Yosh70

Stopped at Walmart yesterday and found a DVD concert of Bachman/Turner filmed in NYC Nov.2010.....grabbed it, (big fan of BTO) went home and stuck it in the player.


Woah, awesome concert.....excellent picture quality for DVD and altho the surrounds didn't seem to get any use, the mix and editing on the sound was a treat.


Band was tight, didnt even know Fred Turner was still around and he can still belt out a tune. 20 or so songs were played like Roll on Down the Highway and Taking Care of Business, but the lesser known Sledgehammer and 4 Wheel Drive were my faves....


----------



## tony123

I'm a prude.







I won't buy another unless it's 1080p and DTS-MA or TrueHD. The technical advantages go up exponentially with the capability of a system. For instance, at 14' wide, my DVD of James Taylor or Norah Jones look like @#$%. Doesn't matter so much on a TV. Once my eyes and ears have tasted a production like the Dave and Tim disc or David Foster, it's not worth the time to watch most others.


Problem is, it's such a slow trickle of these technical gems. Honestly, I wonder if I enjoy a fine production better than I do the band itself. I could watch ANYTHING at the quality level of DM and TR.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/21005147
> 
> 
> Stopped at Walmart yesterday and found a DVD concert of Bachman/Turner filmed in NYC Nov.2010.....grabbed it, (big fan of BTO) went home and stuck it in the player.
> 
> 
> Woah, awesome concert.....excellent picture quality for DVD and altho the surrounds didn't seem to get any use, the mix and editing on the sound was a treat.
> 
> 
> Band was tight, didnt even know Fred Turner was still around and he can still belt out a tune. 20 or so songs were played like Roll on Down the Highway and Taking Care of Business, but the lesser known Sledgehammer and 4 Wheel Drive were my faves....



Can't find?


Searched Walmart, Amazon and CDuniverse.


Sure you ain't talking about the *CD* with 12 songs?








_1. Rollin' Along

2. That's What It Is

3. Moonlight Rider

4. Find Some Love

5. Slave To The Rhythm

6. Waiting Game

7. I've Seen The Light

8. Can't Go Back To Memphis

9. Rock 'N' Roll Is The Only Way Out

10. Neutral Zone

11. Traffic Jam

12. Repo Man
_


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21005419
> 
> 
> I'm a prude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't buy another unless it's 1080p and DTS-MA or TrueHD. The technical advantages go up exponentially with the capability of a system. For instance, at 14' wide, my DVD of James Taylor or Norah Jones look like @#$%. Doesn't matter so much on a TV. Once my eyes and ears have tasted a production like the Dave and Tim disc or David Foster, it's not worth the time to watch most others.
> 
> 
> Problem is, it's such a slow trickle of these technical gems. Honestly, I wonder if I enjoy a fine production better than I do the band itself. I could watch ANYTHING at the quality level of DM and TR.



Guess you ain't buying too many concerts these daze...... lsol


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70* /forum/post/21005147
> 
> 
> Stopped at Walmart yesterday and found a DVD concert of Bachman/Turner filmed in NYC Nov.2010.....grabbed it, (big fan of BTO) went home and stuck it in the player.
> 
> 
> Woah, awesome concert.....excellent picture quality for DVD and altho the surrounds didn't seem to get any use, the mix and editing on the sound was a treat.
> 
> 
> Band was tight, didnt even know Fred Turner was still around and he can still belt out a tune. 20 or so songs were played like Roll on Down the Highway and Taking Care of Business, but the lesser known Sledgehammer and 4 Wheel Drive were my faves....



Called Walmart - They don't have this title?


Searched Best Buy - Nothing.



Bachman & Turner Website...
Live at the Roseland Ballroom, NYC $19.99

Bachman & Turner The Waiting Game (youtube)


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21005671
> 
> 
> Guess you ain't buying too many concerts these daze...... lsol



Unfortunately, no.







I do still watch concerts from Netflix, but I won't buy those.


----------



## vision-master

If'n you had really good audio system - 2 channel would sound just fine.


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21005732
> 
> 
> Called Walmart - They don't have this title?
> 
> 
> Searched Best Buy - Nothing.
> 
> 
> *Bachman & Turner Website...
> Live at the Roseland Ballroom, NYC $19.99*



Thats the one......maybe its Walmart Canada only, after all, Randy IS from Winnipeg lol!


----------



## gerhard911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21005419
> 
> 
> I'm a prude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't buy another unless it's 1080p and DTS-MA or TrueHD. The technical advantages go up exponentially with the capability of a system. For instance, at 14' wide, my DVD of James Taylor or Norah Jones look like @#$%. Doesn't matter so much on a TV. Once my eyes and ears have tasted a production like the Dave and Tim disc or David Foster, it's not worth the time to watch most others.
> 
> 
> Problem is, it's such a slow trickle of these technical gems. Honestly, I wonder if I enjoy a fine production better than I do the band itself. I could watch ANYTHING at the quality level of DM and TR.



You need to check out Aix Records .


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21006694
> 
> 
> If'n you had really good audio system - 2 channel would sound just fine.



Hah yep,4 Mono block amplifiers teamed with two Usher Be-20 DIAMONDs would blow just about any surround system out of the water


----------



## vision-master

Is Nirvana: Live at the Paramount [Bluray] audio out of sync?


----------



## rich3fan

Can't answer that wrt the Bluray version vision-master, but I DVR'ed this concert when it was presented on Palladia (or HDNet), so I'll check for sync issues. May or may not be much help to you though.


----------



## rich3fan

So no, no audio sync issues when watching through my FiOS box, Yamaha RX-V3800 and Mits DLP TV. A VERY raw performance by Curt and the band, I must say.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911* /forum/post/21021718
> 
> 
> You need to check out Aix Records .



I had a friend come over with that John Gorka disc. It was SWEET! Very, very nice. However, I would have to pick up a part time job to cover the surcharge for that premium quality. See, what I'm after is Aix quality in the bargain bin box at Walmart!







Is that too much to ask?


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21006694
> 
> 
> If'n you had really good audio system - 2 channel would sound just fine.



Is that a stiff jab in my direction?


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21041097
> 
> 
> Is that a stiff jab in my direction?



You should counter with a right cross and then a left uppercut for the knock out.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS* /forum/post/20992688
> 
> 
> Just got done watching Gary Moore - Live at Montreux 2010.
> 
> Absolutely incredible!



BUY


THIS


ONE


NOW!










tony123 will even be happy with this one..... lol


210 minutes of great licks!


----------



## Artslinger

Not sure if this has been posted yet...










http://bridgeschool.warnerreprise.com/ 


October 24th, 2011


DVD 1

Bruce Springsteen - Born in the USA

Patti Smith - People Have the Power

Pearl Jam - Better Man

David Bowie - Heroes

Ben Harper - There Will Be a Light

Bob Dylan - Girl From the North Country

R.E.M - Country Feedback

Emmylou Harris and Buddy Miller - Love Hurts

Fleet Foxes - Blue Ridge Mountains

Devendra Banhart - At the Hope

Bonnie Raitt - The Road Is My Middle Name

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


DVD 2

Brian Wilson - Surfin' USA

Gillian Welch - The Way It Will Be

The Pretenders - Sense of Purpose

James Taylor - Fire and Rain

Simon and Garfunkel - America

Tom Petty - Shadow of a Doubt

Dave Matthews - Too Much

Neil Young - Crime in the City

Tom Waits - 16 Shells From a Thirty-Ought Six

Elton John & Leon Russell - A Dream Come True

Paul McCartney - Get Back

Metallica - Disposable Heroes

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again


DVD 3

Backstage at the Bridge School Benefit Concert

The Bridge School Story


----------



## ROSSO Z

Best way to attempt selling?


Thanks,


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/21116728
> 
> 
> Best way to attempt selling?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



wherehouse.com buys used DVDs, depending on the DVD you won't get much for them.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/21116728
> 
> 
> Best way to attempt selling?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Amazon has a trade-in program on some titles. Just look up the title and if trade-in is available there will be a link near the top.


----------



## vision-master

Picking up 'Bridge School Benefit Concert' @ BB today.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21118857
> 
> 
> Picking up 'Bridge School Benefit Concert' @ BB today.



I'll be interested in what you think off the DVD, I don't think all of it is widescreen.


----------



## martynic

I saw the Black Country Communion concert premier on Paladia this past weekend. I really enjoyed it. My wife was viewing it with me, so I didn't turn it up as loud as I wanted to, but I was impressed with what I heard. The DVD is scheduled for release today, and I think the BR is scheduled for next month.

It should be good.

Disclaimer....I am a big Joe Bonamassa fan, and have been following him since he was a kid.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21120054
> 
> 
> I'll be interested in what you think off the DVD, I don't think all of it is widescreen.



Garbage.










Video - 4:3 (concert disks)

Audio - 2.0 PCM


Lot's of old clips from the 80's and 90's. You can imagine the quality transfer from those old video tapes.







These 'clip's are like what you see on late night TV. The value for today's market is zero.


Made it through Pearl Jam (2010) still 4:3 and 2.0 PCM - this title sucks.


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martynic* /forum/post/21121605
> 
> 
> I saw the Black Country Communion concert premier on Paladia this past weekend. I really enjoyed it. My wife was viewing it with me, so I didn't turn it up as loud as I wanted to, but I was impressed with what I heard. The DVD is scheduled for release today, and I think the BR is scheduled for next month.
> 
> It should be good.
> 
> Disclaimer....I am a big Joe Bonamassa fan, and have been following him since he was a kid.



I DVR'ed it. It's definately a keeper for my recorded concert collection. Only thing about the show that I didn't like were the constant "tricks" the camera operators tried to play, like taking the views in & out of focus, and the application of a Fish-eye camera lens (I think that's what they call it). I find stuff like that annoying.


Didn't know who Glen Hughes was until I came back to this thread. When I heard his voice, then read he was with Deep Purple, I said, yup, that's him. And I'm also becoming a fan of Joe Bonamassa. That's also the first time I've seen Jason Bonham live. He did a good job, but I wonder what kind of shape he's in. All bundled up and seemingly hiding behind his drum kit. Don't know much about his history so not going to speculate any further.


Anyway, good set, great rock-n-roll, but the camera play is a deal breaker for me as far as puchasing this DVD is concerned.


----------



## vision-master

Ok, maybe I won't get burned on this one -> Black Country Communion


Sounds like they cut up songs with interviews between them, this sucks.....


I'm begining to think you guy's are worthless.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21123633
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I won't get burned on this one -> Black Country Communion
> 
> 
> Sounds like they cut up songs with interviews between them, this sucks.....
> 
> 
> I'm begining to think you guy's are worthless.



Hey I just report these as I get them, you may want to wait for a full review before buying.


As far as the Black Country Communion goes I've read the audio and video are really good, with SOME crap in between songs. Sometimes you can skip that in between stuff by selecting playlist from the menu. Any way I will be picking this one up so you may want to wait until I give a short review.


----------



## Artslinger

I've been waiting for this one for a long time...











Concert DVD and Blu-Ray Due in November


Slash's "homecoming" gig on July 24 at the Victoria Hall in the British town of Stoke-On-Trent, where he was raised until he was five, was filmed for a DVD and Blu-ray release, "Made In Stoke - 24/7/11", due on November 15 via Eagle Vision.


Lead vocals on the tour were handled by Myles Kennedy of Alter Bridge.


Slash's setlist was as follows:


01. Been There Lately

02. Nightrain

03. Ghost

04. Mean Bone

05. Back From Cali

06. Rocket Queen

07. Civil War

08. Nothing to Say

09. Promise

10. Starlight

11. Doctor Alibi (with Todd Kerns on vocals)

12. Speed Parade

13. Watch This

14. Beggars & Hangers-On

15. Patience

16. Guitar Solo / Godfather Theme

17. Sweet Child O' Mine

18. Slither


Encore:


19. By The Sword

20. Mr. Brownstone

21. Paradise City


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21124274
> 
> 
> Hey I just report these as I get them, you may want to wait for a full review before buying.
> 
> 
> As far as the Black Country Communion goes I've read the audio and video are really good, with SOME crap in between songs. Sometimes you can skip that in between stuff by selecting playlist from the menu. Any way I will be picking this one up so you may want to wait until I give a short review.



Yeah, I got punked, I just have it in my mind - I gotta have it, it's gotta be good. I thought it was footage from the 25th anniversary show. The 1st song was Bruce Springsteen in 1985. The clip was close to bootlegish. Of course the shills always post great stuff on Amazon to get ppl all fired up.


----------



## _benjammin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMartinko* /forum/post/20761941
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying a new release from the John Butler Trio this week. It is a 2CD/DVD copy of their show at Red Rocks (my all time favorite venue by far) from June 4, 2010. The entire show is included in both formats. On the downside, the DVD is not bluray, but it is a very good quality recording in both Video and Audio quality. Bluray would have been nice but......
> 
> 
> What really sells the DVD is the quality of the show itself. John is a master at the guitar, and the show gives him a chance to display his amazing talent. Tremendous views of Red Rocks and the 5.1 sound mix really delivers the ambiance of Red Rocks itself. *I highly recommend this DVD.*
> 
> 
> John Butler Trio Homepage



+1

This needs more love.


----------



## DLMN8R

 Attachment 226206 


Ran across this the other day at a Hastings. Picked it up used for $6 ($10.49 + 1 for $1 / 2) but it was still shrink wrapped in a used bag as was the other movie I picked up security tape and all. I'm not really into jazz but this guy is phenominal. The bass player (Charnett Moffet) was rediculously good too.


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21090642
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bridgeschool.warnerreprise.com/
> 
> 
> October 24th, 2011
> 
> 
> DVD 1
> 
> Bruce Springsteen - Born in the USA
> 
> Patti Smith - People Have the Power
> 
> Pearl Jam - Better Man
> 
> David Bowie - Heroes
> 
> Ben Harper - There Will Be a Light
> 
> Bob Dylan - Girl From the North Country
> 
> R.E.M - Country Feedback
> 
> Emmylou Harris and Buddy Miller - Love Hurts
> 
> Fleet Foxes - Blue Ridge Mountains
> 
> Devendra Banhart - At the Hope
> 
> Bonnie Raitt - The Road Is My Middle Name
> 
> Billy Idol - Rebel Yell
> 
> 
> DVD 2
> 
> Brian Wilson - Surfin' USA
> 
> Gillian Welch - The Way It Will Be
> 
> The Pretenders - Sense of Purpose
> 
> James Taylor - Fire and Rain
> 
> Simon and Garfunkel - America
> 
> Tom Petty - Shadow of a Doubt
> 
> Dave Matthews - Too Much
> 
> Neil Young - Crime in the City
> 
> Tom Waits - 16 Shells From a Thirty-Ought Six
> 
> Elton John & Leon Russell - A Dream Come True
> 
> Paul McCartney - Get Back
> 
> Metallica - Disposable Heroes
> 
> The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again
> 
> 
> DVD 3
> 
> Backstage at the Bridge School Benefit Concert
> 
> The Bridge School Story



Green Day did a Bridge School concert in '99. Couldn't include "Good Riddance" on here?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21124629
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got punked, I just have it in my mind - I gotta have it, it's gotta be good. I thought it was footage from the 25th anniversary show. The 1st song was Bruce Springsteen in 1985. The clip was close to bootlegish. Of course the shills always post great stuff on Amazon to get ppl all fired up.



The set list is amazing so it makes it so tempting. Once I saw it was not widescreen I was out.


A 1.33:1 on my 50" screen looks pretty small. I do have some 1.33:1 concert DVDs, but for me to buy them they need to be some classic performance from a really favorite band. Sometimes if the picture is really good I can zoom, which helps.


----------



## vision-master

I swear they just did a quick transfer from Video tape to disk. The clips I watched looked like the stuff you see on those music channels, those MTV's from the 80's and 90's, grainy as hell.







They didn't even bother to remaster the audio, just good old 2.0 PCM.










Anyhoo, picked up Black Country today at BB - $19.99


----------



## vision-master

Watched the Black Country doc disk#2 last night. It is well done.....


Played a couple songs from the concert disk#1 lastnight as well, this is gonna be good.


Maybe tonight I'll groove in....


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21129656
> 
> 
> Watched the Black Country doc disk#2 last night. It is well done.....
> 
> 
> Played a couple songs from the concert disk#1 lastnight as well, this is gonna be good.
> 
> 
> Maybe tonight I'll groove in....



I'm looking foward to getting the concert DVD... I'm waiting for the Bluray release in Nov.


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/21118720
> 
> 
> Amazon has a trade-in program on some titles. Just look up the title and if trade-in is available there will be a link near the top.



This is pretty cool. They do not offer much, but I'm going to get $44 for 10 concert DVD's that I couldn't get $2 each for at a local store. Some were at $1.25, another was at $10.50. You just find the DVD, click the trade-in link, re-enter the DVD, an icon of the DVD appears, click the trade-in button and repeat for each DVD. You then choose condition-good or like new. They then show you a choice of prepaid shipping labels, which you print out. They give you a week to send the DVD's.


Thanks,


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/21139996
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool. They do not offer much, but I'm going to get $44 for 10 concert DVD's that I couldn't get $2 each for at a local store. Some were at $1.25, another was at $10.50. You just find the DVD, click the trade-in link, re-enter the DVD, an icon of the DVD appears, click the trade-in button and repeat for each DVD. You then choose condition-good or like new. They then show you a choice of prepaid shipping labels, which you print out. They give you a week to send the DVD's.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Curious which dvd brought $10.50...


----------



## vision-master

Most likely stuff out of print like 'Reggae on the River'


----------



## eiricd












having watched the thing from start to finish, I must say I'm very pleased.


there are _a few_ instances where there are short interview segments in between songs. annoying yes, but not as bad as you would think, for some reason. the most annoying bit is during the first song, black country, where they edit between 3 gigs AND insert interview bits, all before the song has reached the guitar solo.

luckily, that's the first and last instance of such a thing.


I would have prefered one complete gig, but they have opted for 3 different ones - where each gig is represented with roughly the same amount of tracks.


as far as production goes, vq is good - far from reference quality - but good. aq seems very good, even though I haven't turned it all the way up yet.


the performance is great. especially considering how few gigs this band has played together. hughes is still at the top of his game, and it's great to see bonamassa play rock. bonham is really solid, as is sherinian.

the setlist is great too; tracks from both the albums (why they ommited the lead single from BCC 2 though, I'll never know..) as well as bonamassa's Ballad of John Henry, plus Purple's Burn,


all in all - it's a must have


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> as far as production goes, vq is good - far from reference quality - but good. aq seems very good, even though I haven't turned it all the way up yet



Some like it loud - it delivers........


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21148486
> 
> 
> Most likely stuff out of print like 'Reggae on the River'



Makes sense. thanks


----------



## vision-master

I'm a sucker for these guy's.









_This title will be released on November 8, 2011_.










Montreux Jazz 2011 Deep Purple & Philharmonic Orchestra good qualitz 48 minutes


----------



## _benjammin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21149888
> 
> 
> Some like it loud - it delivers........



That reminded my of this:










Very good, more of a documentary though.


----------



## SycamoreSeej

I wanted to see/buy It Might Get Loud for years now. Couldn't find it at a decent price at any store. Always $20.


----------



## Artslinger











http://www.blu-raydefinition.com/rev...ay-review.html 



Set List

Prison of Love

Just Like It Is

Nothing to Nobody

Start It Up

Moonchild Blues

Help the Poor

Chevrolet

Tired of Talkin'

Indianola Blues

Deaf, Dumb & Blind

Lovin' Cup

You Got Me Knockin'


----------



## vision-master

_This title will be released on November 8, 2011_.










_Continuing a long tradition of legends in rock music, Deep Purple performed with a symphony orchestra on the last night of Switzerland's prestigious Montreux Jazz Festival this summer, re-inventing their classic catalog. According to a press release, the entire performance will be simultaneously released next Tuesday, November 8thas a DVD, Blu-Ray, and 2 CD package, all entitled Deep Purple with Orchestra Live at Montreux 2011.


Included on the DVD and Blu-Ray is a bonus in-depth band interview. Deep Purple classics such as Highway Star, Lazy, Strange Kind of Woman, Perfect Strangers, Woman From Tokyo, Hush, Black Night, Smoke On The Water and 11 other songs are preserved in high definition video and DTS Surround Sound, Dolby Digital 5.1, and Dolby Digital Stereo for the CD package. Also included on the DVD and Blu-Ray is a bonus in-depth band interview.


Disc One:


1) Orchestral Intro

2) Highway Star

3) Hard Loving Man

4) Maybe I'm A Leo

5) Strange Kind Of Woman

6) Rapture Of The Deep

7) Woman From Tokyo

8) Contact Lost

9) When A Blind Man Cries

10) The Well Dressed Guitar


Disc Two:


1) Knocking At Your Back Door

2) Lazy

3) No One Came

4) Don Airey Solo

5) Perfect Strangers

6) Space Truckin'

7) Smoke On The Water

8) Hush

9) Black Night

_
http://guitarinternational.com/2011/...sed-next-week/


----------



## oink

I recently got around (finally







) to watching the DVD of Springsteen's performance at H.O. in the mid 70s included in the Born To Run re-master set.

HOLY MOLY!!
_*WHAT*_ a concert!


Does anyone know of a lossless BD of this?


And speaking of Springsteen....

I would like to get the newly re-mastered Darkness without having to buy the gigantic and expensive set.

It doesn't seem to have been released seperately....


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21168206
> 
> 
> I recently got around (finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to watching the DVD of Springsteen's performance at H.O. in the mid 70s included in the Born To Run re-master set.
> 
> HOLY MOLY!!
> _*WHAT*_ a concert!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a lossless BD of this?
> 
> 
> And speaking of Springsteen....
> 
> I would like to get the newly re-mastered Darkness without having to buy the gigantic and expensive set.
> 
> It doesn't seem to have been released seperately....



Grainy video tape transfered to disk?


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21170923
> 
> 
> Grainy video tape transfered to disk?



More interested in lossless than the video.


----------



## vision-master

So the video sucks......


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21172032
> 
> 
> So the video sucks......



Actually, the PQ on the DVD isn't too bad (considering the source).


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21166912
> 
> 
> Deep Purple classics such as “Highway Star,” “Lazy,” “Strange Kind of Woman,” “Perfect Strangers,” “Woman From Tokyo,” “Hush,” “Black Night,” “Smoke On The Water” and 11 other songs are preserved in high definition video and DTS Surround Sound, Dolby Digital 5.1, and Dolby Digital Stereo for the CD package.
> 
> 
> Disc One:
> 
> 
> 1) Orchestral Intro
> 
> 2) Highway Star
> 
> 3) Hard Loving Man
> 
> 4) Maybe I’m A Leo
> 
> 5) Strange Kind Of Woman
> 
> 6) Rapture Of The Deep
> 
> 7) Woman From Tokyo
> 
> 8) Contact Lost
> 
> 9) When A Blind Man Cries
> 
> 10) The Well Dressed Guitar
> 
> 
> Disc Two:
> 
> 
> 1) Knocking At Your Back Door
> 
> 2) Lazy
> 
> 3) No One Came
> 
> 4) Don Airey Solo
> 
> 5) Perfect Strangers
> 
> 6) Space Truckin’
> 
> 7) Smoke On The Water
> 
> 8) Hush
> 
> 9) Black Night



Thanks, but no thanks.


As a true, huge fan of the band in their heyday, there is _no way in he!!_ that I'd pay $20.00 for a so-called "concert" DVD set of the band doing their classic old songs _without Ritchie Blackmore on guitar_.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21172478
> 
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> 
> As a true, huge fan of the band in their heyday, there is _no way in he!!_ that I'd pay $20.00 for a so-called "concert" DVD set of the band doing their classic old songs _without Ritchie Blackmore on guitar_.



As much as I loved and respect Blackmore, with all due respect, Steve Morse is a much better guitarist than Blackmore. Additionally, Blackmore doesn't even do electric anymore, concentrating on his folk-rock Renaissance-themed group Blackmore's Night. He left DP permanently in 1993 never to come back. The rest of the group are all phenominal in their own right, and to "quit" because Blackmore is so difficult to work with would have been stupid. I loved the Mark II group, and Blackmore was one of my favorite rock guitarists of all time, but to close one's mind to the band with Morse is something I won't due, as they can still make some good music. Of course that's my opinion and I'm sticking to it










John


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> 
> As a true, huge fan of the band in their heyday, there is no way in he!! that I'd pay $20.00 for a so-called "concert" DVD set of the band doing their classic old songs without Ritchie Blackmore on guitar.



Give them old boy's a break!










Ritchie Blackmore? Who's taht...........










What about Jon Lord leaving a few years back, you're ok this that, eh.....


----------



## oink

Without the guys who actually came up with the original songs it isn't the same band (and this applies to all of 'em).

Otherwise, we are dealing with old dudes who blew thru their major $$$, but still need to make mortgage payments.


Pretty sad to see fat, bald grandpas making fools out of the themselves on stage.

I'll stick with the original recordings, thank you.










Of course, YMMV.


----------



## vision-master

Just picked up this title @ BB today on a whim.











Sounds like they really cleaned up both the audio and video from the SD. I'm pumped!


Audio is now DTS HD Master........


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/21172553
> 
> 
> As much as I loved and respect Blackmore, with all due respect, Steve Morse is a much better guitarist than Blackmore.



Don't disagree at all.


In my opinion, Blackmore can't even hold a candle to Morse as a guitarist and artist.


That said, I still don't feel this is worth going too out of my way for to watch, or worth spending any kind of real money on. I'll most definitely watch it if it shows up on PBS-HD during a pledge drive or whatever, and I'll probably even enjoy it, but that's the extent of it for me.


----------



## David James

I'm not a guitarist so I'm not going to pretend I know who is better (Morse or Blackmore) but I don't judge what I like based on who I feel is "better". I judge who I like based on, wait for it, who I like.


There are a lot of attributes to a rock band that may cause me to like them. When the main attribute is the songs, as long as the musicians faithfully reproduce them, I'm good.


For me, the lure of Deep Purple has always been tone and style of the keyboards and guitar, not so much the melodies. I watched the YouTube video above and for me, Deep Purple sounded, with the exception of the voice, like a Deep Purple cover band.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21174237
> 
> 
> Don't disagree at all.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, Blackmore can't even hold a candle to Morse as a guitarist and artist.
> 
> 
> That said, I still don't feel this is worth going too out of my way for to watch, or worth spending any kind of real money on. I'll most definitely watch it if it shows up on PBS-HD during a pledge drive or whatever, and I'll probably even enjoy it, but that's the extent of it for me.



That makes more sense, maybe I mis-interpreted your previous statement. I have one of their older DVDs with Morse (and Jon Lord on keyboards) and I thought he completely re-invigorates the band.................. a much needed new energy and freshness.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> For me, the lure of Deep Purple has always been tone and style of the keyboards and guitar, not so much the melodies. I watched the YouTube video above and for me, Deep Purple sounded, with the exception of the voice, like a Deep Purple cover band.


_Ian Paice was to form the original line-up of Deep Purple in February 1968. He is the only founding member of the band who never stopped performing with the group, and the only member to appear on every album the band has released._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Paice 


How could you call that a 'cover band'?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21179144
> 
> _Ian Paice was to form the original line-up of Deep Purple in February 1968. He is the only founding member of the band who never stopped performing with the group, and the only member to appear on every album the band has released._
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Paice
> 
> 
> How could you call that a 'cover band'?



Sorry, I don't know what Paice has to with my comment and consequently don't understand your point.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21179144
> 
> 
> How could you call that a 'cover band'?



After listening to the link I agree it _sounds_ like a cover band. I know it's not, but like most all older bands making a comeback, they just don't have the punch of the original recordings







Heck most new bands don't sound anything like the CD when playing live









To me the big exception to this is _The Eagles_ who live sound basically as good as the studio, even recordings 30+ years ago


----------



## vision-master

Foreigner sounds better than ever these daze.










Anyways, I'm gonna stop over @ BB and pick up a copy of the new DP tomorrow....


----------



## JBaumgart

On the subject of Deep Purple, one of my favorite "feel good" high-rez tracks that I own is "Highway Star" from their DVD-Audio disk. Great surround, and basically the louder you play it the better it sounds.


----------



## digital desire

What is the recent top 5 in audio quality? I am looking for something that rivals Matthews/ Reynolds in AQ on bluray. To me anyway, that is the gold standard. Before BD, it was the Eagles first disc. What knocks your socks off?


----------



## vision-master

Two Bluray imports come to mind - Metallica and Foreigner.


----------



## vision-master

BB did not have Deep Purple in stock, so I purchased the new Rush DVD (Bluray). Can I take these three ppl performing the same songs once again?










No, I'm not a RUSH fanatic.......










They seem to be more hard core red-neck types that chew snuff at the concerts.


----------



## Artslinger

I don't think you can chew snuff.


----------



## vision-master

Not sure if I'm going to keep it or bring it back for a return (Rush). Maybe I'll check youtube bc some of it was aired a while back. Of course, I don't even read the Amazon reviews on Rush, bc it always get's tons of fans posting. They can do no wrong......


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21188353
> 
> 
> I don't think you can chew snuff.



"Snuff" is sniffed up the nose.

"Chewing" tobacco (typically in a pouch) is what the major league baseball players chew (and spit).

And then there is something else we called "chew" back-in-the-day, which comes in little round tins and is put between the lower lip and the gum, but isn't chewed....


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21168206
> 
> 
> I recently got around (finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to watching the DVD of Springsteen's performance at H.O. in the mid 70s included in the Born To Run re-master set.
> 
> HOLY MOLY!!
> _*WHAT*_ a concert!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a lossless BD of this?
> 
> 
> And speaking of Springsteen....
> 
> I would like to get the newly re-mastered Darkness without having to buy the gigantic and expensive set.
> 
> It doesn't seem to have been released seperately....



Hammersmith 75 is not available on blu ray. my guess is that it never will be. the film quality is not good at all - the gig though is superb


as far as Darkness goes - unless you only want the 2 disc version of unreleased songs / versions of songs - you're going to have to buy the whole thing.


BUT; it's totally worth it. the 2009 gig in HD really good (with some superb bonus tracks from the 70s) - and it's a treat to get the album from start to finish. the documentary is superb. the 78 gig is great, even though aq/vq is not the best. then there's the 2 disc set of unreleased stuff - and of course the remastered album.

last but not least - these days the set is about half price of what it's used to be.


----------



## vision-master

Brought back 'Rush' and picked up the new Deep Purple (Bluray). I guess shipment was a day late.










166 min long......... yippie


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21191425
> 
> 
> Brought back 'Rush' and picked up the new Deep Purple (Bluray). I guess shipment was a day late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 166 min long......... yippie



A.V. or Bv BB? Depending on your review I just may need to get that BD







Gotta like those long releases, I always feel cheated when a release is only 60-90 minutes long!


----------



## vision-master

Bluray - Deep Purple


Video - 1080i

Audio - DTS HD Master......


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21188353
> 
> 
> I don't think you can chew snuff.



It's called "dipping" snuff ...


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/21191537
> 
> 
> A.V. or Bv BB? ....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21191776
> 
> 
> Bluray - Deep Purple
> 
> 
> Video - 1080i
> 
> Audio - DTS HD Master......



Apple Valley or Burnsville, I thought I remember you lived around these parts and was wondering which BB had DP


----------



## Distorted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digital desire* /forum/post/21182325
> 
> 
> What is the recent top 5 in audio quality? I am looking for something that rivals Matthews/ Reynolds in AQ on bluray. To me anyway, that is the gold standard. Before BD, it was the Eagles first disc. What knocks your socks off?



Good thought for a BD list, but if the Matthews/Reynolds disc qualifies, then we are in trouble. I'm a fan of both artists, but when I rushed for the release, I sadly found not a single tune was completed before Matthews started blabbering over the sound track or more often cut it off completely. What matter the format if the tunes are walked all over by the edit?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/21192106
> 
> 
> Apple Valley or Burnsville, I thought I remember you lived around these parts and was wondering which BB had DP



Roseville.


I think Maplewood has it too.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21185998
> 
> 
> BB did not have Deep Purple in stock, so I purchased the new Rush DVD (Bluray). Can I take these three ppl performing the same songs once again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a RUSH fanatic.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to be more hard core red-neck types that chew snuff at the concerts.



So only the DVD is out and the BD doesn't come out until Dec 20 ??? What's up with that?


I saw this on Paladia this past weekend and it sounds as if it's another poor audio recording. I don't know why this band can't ever get a decent recording.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

Best Buy has both in stock now. I returned mine. I've got enough live clips of Tom Sawyer as it is. They seem to just sound the same, year after year. At least Deep Purple got an Orchestra behind them this time around.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21195486
> 
> 
> Best Buy has both in stock now. I returned mine. I've got enough live clips of Tom Sawyer as it is. They seem to just sound the same, year after year. At least Deep Purple got an Orchestra behind them this time around.



How can you return it? They won't take it if it's opened??


I think this may be the first time "Working Man" is on a disk.


Ed


----------



## g_bartman

Ok, Rush has several concert videos out there. I am a big Rush fan, I was at the show in Cleveland. That being said, it ia a great performance with great pq and aq. Fan boy? Yes but I'm telling you this is an awesome disc.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21196905
> 
> 
> Ok, Rush has several concert videos out there. I am a big Rush fan, I was at the show in Cleveland. That being said, it ia a great performance with great pq and aq. Fan boy? Yes but I'm telling you this is an awesome disc.



That's good enough for me. I'm a fan as well, but have been disappointed enough in the past to give this one a pass. You've given me some hope for this one...


Cary


----------



## vision-master

Deep Purple 2011 with Orchestra LIVE at Montreux


Ian Gillan is going to pop a vein trying to hit those high notes. It's time they retire.


On an another note: This rocks!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21196905
> 
> 
> Ok, Rush has several concert videos out there. I am a big Rush fan, I was at the show in Cleveland. That being said, it ia a great performance with great pq and aq. Fan boy? Yes but I'm telling you this is an awesome disc.




I never listen to what big fans have to say.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21198546
> 
> 
> Deep Purple 2011 with Orchestra LIVE at Montreux
> 
> 
> Ian Gillan is going to pop a vein trying to hit those high notes. It's time they retire.
> 
> 
> On an another note: This rocks!



Ian Gillian may not be able to hit the high notes anymore but the band still rocks. Deep Purple belongs in the Hall of Fame. I would take DP over dream theatre any day not matter how old they are. Just my opinion


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21124277
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this one for a long time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concert DVD and Blu-Ray Due in November
> 
> 
> Slash's "homecoming" gig on July 24 at the Victoria Hall in the British town of Stoke-On-Trent, where he was raised until he was five, was filmed for a DVD and Blu-ray release, "Made In Stoke - 24/7/11", due on November 15 via Eagle Vision.
> 
> 
> Lead vocals on the tour were handled by Myles Kennedy of Alter Bridge.
> 
> 
> Slash's setlist was as follows:
> 
> 
> 01. Been There Lately
> 
> 02. Nightrain
> 
> 03. Ghost
> 
> 04. Mean Bone
> 
> 05. Back From Cali
> 
> 06. Rocket Queen
> 
> 07. Civil War
> 
> 08. Nothing to Say
> 
> 09. Promise
> 
> 10. Starlight
> 
> 11. Doctor Alibi (with Todd Kerns on vocals)
> 
> 12. Speed Parade
> 
> 13. Watch This
> 
> 14. Beggars & Hangers-On
> 
> 15. Patience
> 
> 16. Guitar Solo / Godfather Theme
> 
> 17. Sweet Child O' Mine
> 
> 18. Slither
> 
> 
> Encore:
> 
> 
> 19. By The Sword
> 
> 20. Mr. Brownstone
> 
> 21. Paradise City


----------



## Artslinger

The Rolling Stones: Some Girls - Live in Texas '78











Originally shot on 16mm film, the concert footage has been carefully restored with the sound remixed and remastered by Bob Clearmountain from the original multi track tapes.


Tracklisting:


'Let It Rock'

'All Down The Line'

'Honky Tonk Women'

'Star Star'

'When The Whip Comes Down'

'Beast Of Burden'

'Miss You'

'Just My Imagination (Running Away With Me)'

'Shattered'

'Respectable'

'Far Away Eyes'

'Love In Vain'

'Tumbling Dice'

'Happy'

'Sweet Little Sixteen'

'Brown Sugar'

'Jumpin' Jack Flash'


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/21199691
> 
> 
> Ian Gillian may not be able to hit the high notes anymore but the band still rocks. Deep Purple belongs in the Hall of Fame. I would take DP over dream theatre any day not matter how old they are. Just my opinion



So you have the new Deep Purple title? What about Dream Theater, what do you own?


Also, what does 'Deep Purple belongs in the Hall of Fame' have to do with their current state of affairs?


----------



## d_m1010

I'm really enjoying the new Peter Gabriel New Blood Blu-ray. Looks and sounds fantastic.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21200076
> 
> 
> So you have the new Deep Purple title? What about Dream Theater, what do you own?
> 
> 
> Also, what does 'Deep Purple belongs in the Hall of Fame' have to do with their current state of affairs?



It has to do with it because Deep Purple in concert plays Deep Purple music which is better then Dream Theater music. I did say say my opinion dosnt mean its right or wrong. Are you gonna compare dream theater to Led Zeppelin next there also old.


----------



## 5o9

Think Deep Purple is an important band that pushed the metal and belongs in the hall of fame










I am a huge fan of Dream Theater, but none of my friends like it much. DT truely has four virtuoso performers, and it frustrates me no end what they write, and forever lacking in even average singing. Yup, they need a singer and a writer. Seems like they break up from time to time to replace bad singing with worse


----------



## vision-master

Listening to Ian Gillian is getting somewhat painful these day's.


FYI: I have about a dozen of Deep Purple concert DVD's. I think I'm missing only one - _Deep Purple: Around the World Live_ - (I have most of the material on imports). So, YES,,,,,,, I'm a huge fan of DP. I even have Hush on 45 .


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21200800
> 
> 
> Listening to Ian Gillian is getting somewhat painful these day's.
> 
> 
> FYI: I have about a dozen of Deep Purple concert DVD's. I think I'm missing only one - _Deep Purple: Around the World Live_ - (I have most of the material on imports). So, YES,,,,,,, I'm a huge fan of DP. I even have Hush on 45 .



What's the best one of the bunch IYO?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/21200319
> 
> 
> It has to do with it because Deep Purple in concert plays Deep Purple music which is better then Dream Theater music. I did say say my opinion dosnt mean its right or wrong. Are you gonna compare dream theater to Led Zeppelin next there also old.



No, Dream Theater sounds kinda like Ozric Tentacles - psychedelic jam music.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/21200812
> 
> 
> What's the best one of the bunch IYO?



Maybe this one? It's 4:3 thou.


Ian Gillian actually still sings great back in 99........


I wrote this review in 07

_I have a good collection of Deep Purple stuff. This concert I've watched at least 20 times. One of the best concert videos I own - and the number is around 100 right now. If you like DP at all, you will love Abandon. A ton of GOOD extra stuff too.


Deep Purple at their PEAK!_











Mine is an import, I heard they cleaned up the AV since the import?


----------



## JBaumgart

Thanks, v-m, I'm going to order this one.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21196905
> 
> 
> Ok, Rush has several concert videos out there. I am a big Rush fan, I was at the show in Cleveland. That being said, it ia a great performance with great pq and aq. Fan boy? Yes but I'm telling you this is an awesome disc.




Why? What's different about it from Snakes & Arrows other than being a different venue?


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21202836
> 
> 
> Why? What's different about it from Snakes & Arrows other than being a different venue?



Several tracks that are not on s&a, I like the audio mix better. I'm a big rush fan and make no apologies for that. If you are not, that's fine.


----------



## vision-master

I try to say away from being a fan period. I'd rather explore many different types of music than becoming a fan of a particular group.










Did you pick up your copy of RUSH yet?


FYI: I have every RUSH DVD released except this one (more of the same)?


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/21199691
> 
> 
> . Deep Purple belongs in the Hall of Fame.



For *ONE* song?


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21203468
> 
> 
> For *ONE* song?



One song? it looks like your in desperate need for a classic rock radio station in your area.


----------



## bobby94928

Deep Purple had 9 songs that charted in the Top 100.


The songs and their top chart number:


Hush - 4

Kentucky Woman - 38

River Deep, Mountain High - 53

Black Night - 66

Woman From Tokyo - 80

Smoke On the Water - 4

Woman From Tokyo (reissue) - 60

Might Just Take Your Life - 91

Knocking At Your Back Door - 61


With just two songs making it into the Top 10 and neither making it to number 1, I don't see a Hall of Fame entry at all...


----------



## Rammitinski

Heck, The Sex Pistols made it in based on only one album, which charted at 106 in the US.


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey* /forum/post/21147948
> 
> 
> Curious which dvd brought $10.50...



I believe DSOM brought the $10.50...


Amazon posted the $44 to my account, which I spent on other stuff.


Cheers,


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/21203521
> 
> 
> One song? it looks like your in desperate need for a classic rock radio station in your area.



Well, I can only remember _one_ (it's amazing I can remember ANY from the 70's







).


Of course, SotW is really really iconic.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21203238
> 
> 
> I try to say away from being a fan period. I'd rather explore many different types of music than becoming a fan of a particular group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick up your copy of RUSH yet?
> 
> 
> FYI: I have every RUSH DVD released except this one (more of the same)?



You can't be a fan of more than one group?







I have a large collection of consert blu-ray's and DVD's. I have jazz, blues, classical along with rock in my collection. I understand why you feel that time machine is more of the same, most of it is. That does not make it any less desirable in my eyes. Besides, I was at the show


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/21203618
> 
> 
> Deep Purple had 9 songs that charted in the Top 100.
> 
> 
> The songs and their top chart number:
> 
> 
> Hush - 4
> 
> Kentucky Woman - 38
> 
> River Deep, Mountain High - 53
> 
> Black Night - 66
> 
> Woman From Tokyo - 80
> 
> Smoke On the Water - 4
> 
> Woman From Tokyo (reissue) - 60
> 
> Might Just Take Your Life - 91
> 
> Knocking At Your Back Door - 61
> 
> 
> With just two songs making it into the Top 10 and neither making it to number 1, I don't see a Hall of Fame entry at all...



Well with that theory I guess it explains why Madonna is in the rock and roll hall of fame and not Deep Purple. The guy who sang the amazing chart topping Dont Worry Be Happy song should inducted to the hall as well


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/21203618
> 
> 
> Deep Purple had 9 songs that charted in the Top 100.
> 
> 
> The songs and their top chart number:
> 
> 
> Hush - 4
> 
> Kentucky Woman - 38
> 
> River Deep, Mountain High - 53
> 
> Black Night - 66
> 
> Woman From Tokyo - 80
> 
> Smoke On the Water - 4
> 
> Woman From Tokyo (reissue) - 60
> 
> Might Just Take Your Life - 91
> 
> Knocking At Your Back Door - 61
> 
> 
> With just two songs making it into the Top 10 and neither making it to number 1, I don't see a Hall of Fame entry at all...



no offence, but if this is how the hall of fame works out who is to be inducted, it's no wonder the whole thing has been a joke for a while now


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/21204130
> 
> 
> no offence, but if this is how the hall of fame works out who is to be inducted, it's no wonder the whole thing has been a joke for a while now



2 songs in the top 5 during their ENTIRE career, with nothing else even close.


However, SotW was/is really _Really_ *REALLY* iconic of the time.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21204488
> 
> 
> 2 songs in the top 5 during their ENTIRE career, with nothing else even close.
> 
> 
> However, SotW was/is really _Really_ *REALLY* iconic of the time.



zeppelin didn't have much singles success either. nor did sabbath.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21203867
> 
> 
> You can't be a fan of more than one group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large collection of consert blu-ray's and DVD's. I have jazz, blues, classical along with rock in my collection. I understand why you feel that time machine is more of the same, most of it is. That does not make it any less desirable in my eyes. Besides, I was at the show



I'd definitely get it for sure then, they do put on a great concert.


----------



## eiricd











*AQ*: Very good stuff. Considering there's a band pluss an orchestra - the end result i terms of mixing is *really* good

*VQ*: also very good. Not much to complain about - if anything at all

*Concert*: a great addition the the purple collection. the orchestra works surprisingly well - and it adds alot on certain songs.

The band plays great. gillan sounds good (all things considered), and the setlist is also good imo. (hard lovin' man is a real treat!) Steve Morse's The Well Dressed Guitar is HUGE with an orchestra on it - one of the highlights!


all in all - if you like purple - this is a must have


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9* /forum/post/21200548
> 
> 
> Think Deep Purple is an important band that pushed the metal and belongs in the hall of fame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21203468
> 
> 
> For *ONE* song?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/21203521
> 
> 
> One song? it looks like your in desperate need for a classic rock radio station in your area.



Deep Purple was always considered one of the best rock bands in the last half of the 60's and the 70's. After the big 3 of the British invasion, Beatles, Stones, and Who, most from my era would agree that Deep Purple would make it into a list of the top 10 British rock acts of the classic era. Considering who is in the Hall of Fame, as well as the influence DP has had on the rock scene, their omission is a shame in my opinion. Additionally, in his heyday, Ian Gillian was considered along side Plant and Daltry as one of the top lead vocalists. On voice alone, many considered him technically the best. Because of his voice he landed the lead role in the musical Jesus Christ Superstar. Blackmore, his difficulty in being a "team player" aside, was also considered one of the top rock guitarists of his day, right there along side Hendrix, Beck, Page, and Clapton. Jon Lord was a master of the Hammond Organ, and considered one of the top keyboardists of rock, as was Ian Paice the drummer. Roger Glover was a very good bass player and a mastermind behind their recordings, a real talent in the studio. The love of music can be very subjective....... everyone has different tastes and appreciations, but I personally don't think there can be any denying that Deep Purple, the Mark II lineup, belongs in the R&R Hall of Fame. That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/21207017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AQ*: Very good stuff. Considering there's a band pluss an orchestra - the end result i terms of mixing is *really* good
> 
> *VQ*: also very good. Not much to complain about - if anything at all
> 
> *Concert*: a great addition the the purple collection. the orchestra works surprisingly well - and it adds alot on certain songs.
> 
> The band plays great. gillan sounds good (all things considered), and the setlist is also good imo. (hard lovin' man is a real treat!) Steve Morse's The Well Dressed Guitar is HUGE with an orchestra on it - one of the highlights!
> 
> 
> all in all - if you like purple - this is a must have



Does Gillan's voice get better after the 1st few tracks? I have only played up to 'Rapture of the Deep' thus far. He seemed to struggle quite a bit?


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/21207118
> 
> 
> Additionally, in his heyday, Ian Gillian was considered along side Plant and Daltry as one of the top lead vocalists. On voice alone, many considered him technically the best. Because of his voice he landed the lead role in the musical Jesus Christ Superstar.



Fair enough.




> Quote:
> Blackmore, his difficulty in being a "team player" aside, was also considered one of the top rock guitarists of his day, right there along side Hendrix, Beck, Page, and Clapton.



The rankings of rock guitarists has been engraved in stone for 30 years now.
It's like this:

1. Hendrix...PERIOD (not open for discussion).

2. Page...creativity up the wazoo...nuff said.

3. Beck...very unusual technique I have never seen anyone else use (and it WORKS!).

4. It doesn't really matter....




> Quote:
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it



Again, fair enough.

From Wiki:

Led Zeppelin have sold over 200 million albums worldwide.

Each of their nine studio albums reached the top 10 of the Billboard album chart in the US, with six reaching the number one spot.

The band are ranked number one on VH1's 100 Greatest Artists of Hard Rock and Classic Rock's "50 Best Live Acts of All Time".

The band were honoured with the "Best Live Act" prize for their one-off reunion at MOJO Awards 2008, where they were described as the "greatest rock and roll band of all time".


It's OK to be wrong....I won't hold it against ya.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21207863
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rankings of rock guitarists has been engraved in stone for 30 years now.
> It's like this:
> 
> 1. Hendrix...PERIOD (not open for discussion).
> 
> 2. Page...creativity up the wazoo...nuff said.
> 
> 3. Beck...very unusual technique I have never seen anyone else use (and it WORKS!).
> 
> 4. It doesn't really matter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, fair enough.
> 
> From Wiki:
> 
> Led Zeppelin have sold over 200 million albums worldwide.
> 
> Each of their nine studio albums reached the top 10 of the Billboard album chart in the US, with six reaching the number one spot.
> 
> The band are ranked number one on VH1's 100 Greatest Artists of Hard Rock and Classic Rock's "50 Best Live Acts of All Time".
> 
> The band were honoured with the "Best Live Act" prize for their one-off reunion at MOJO Awards 2008, where they were described as the "greatest rock and roll band of all time".
> 
> 
> It's OK to be wrong....I won't hold it against ya.



Page is a great rock guitarist, I love him. Beck is better. You ask any fan and most will pick Page. You ask any guitarist and most will pick Beck. As I said, musical preferences are very subjective among the best talents. I'll go with the "guitarists" pick, Beck. That doesn't slight Page in my mind, but to the fan boys it probably does. To each his own.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/21208363
> 
> 
> Page is a great rock guitarist, I love him. Beck is better. You ask any fan and most will pick Page. You ask any guitarist and most will pick Beck. As I said, musical preferences are very subjective among the best talents. I'll go with the "guitarists" pick, Beck. That doesn't slight Page in my mind, but to the fan boys it probably does. To each his own.



"Guitarists" _always_ go with TECHNICIANS, aka _*mechanics*_ (to quote Mozart).


Music (ala L.Z.) is art.
_Plucking strings_ is not the same as creating art people remember note-for-note 30 years later.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21207614
> 
> 
> Does Gillan's voice get better after the 1st few tracks? I have only played up to 'Rapture of the Deep' thus far. He seemed to struggle quite a bit?



Ok, I watched a few more tracks lastnight, until I had to shut it off. Gillan has lost his voice. Sad but true, the man is in his 60's and still trying.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> The rankings of rock guitarists has been engraved in stone for 30 years now.
> 
> It's like this:
> 
> 1. Hendrix...PERIOD (not open for discussion).
> 
> 2. Page...creativity up the wazoo...nuff said.
> 
> 3. Beck...very unusual technique I have never seen anyone else use (and it WORKS!).
> 
> 4. It doesn't really matter....



Yer showin' yer age my friend.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21209793
> 
> 
> Ok, I watched a few more tracks lastnight, until I had to shut it off. Gillan has lost his voice. Sad but true, the man is in his 60's and still trying.



Too bad, this is one I would have pulled the trigger on.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21207614
> 
> 
> Does Gillan's voice get better after the 1st few tracks? I have only played up to 'Rapture of the Deep' thus far. He seemed to struggle quite a bit?



yes. as with many Gillan performances these days, as the concert moves forward - his voice gets warm and his singing improves.

having said that - don't expect the singing he was able to do in the 90s


----------



## eiricd











*AQ:* Very good and full. The heavy sound comes across well.

*VQ:* Not reference quality, but still very good. The stage design is dark and the light is not exactly blinding - but considering this - the quality is good.

The thing does look a bit "rushed" though. The editing is ok, some of the camera work could have been better - overall, the whole production could have been slightly more professional. That's not really criticism - just pointing out that there are production teams / directors who are better. The Halford band probably has a somewhat limited budget though.

*The gig:* This is a festival gig - so the set is about 1 hr. Halford is in good voice, and the band plays great. If you like Halford / Priest - this release is a no brainer.

Overall in terms of production, it's by far the best Halford release (Rio looks horrible and Anaheim doesn't look good either)


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21209105
> 
> 
> "Guitarists" _always_ go with TECHNICIANS, aka _*mechanics*_ (to quote Mozart).
> 
> 
> Music (ala L.Z.) is art.
> _Plucking strings_ is not the same as creating art people remember note-for-note 30 years later.



Beck is anything but a technician ..................... Page was more a technically profuse guitarist in their day than Beck, mainly because Beck hates to practice. As far as creativity goes, to say Page is more creative is laughable, any good student of rock knows he learned his trade as a studio musician in the early through mid-60s, and was a master of the cliche. Don't get me wrong, as I said he was one of my favorite guitarists growing up, but it is what it is. Beck on the other hand was known to take chances, which is why he was considered more creative, not only in his solos but his style of music choices. This is a prime example of why I generally never get into these arguments on the internet. Music, like art, is in the eye or ear of the beholder. You opinion is cast in concrete and no amount of fact will change it. The "Page versus Beck" argument has been going on since the earth cooled







And guitarists don't always go with the technician, many appreciate the finer nuances of taste. Sometimes it's not what you play, but what you don't play. I'm done, write back what you want, you won't get another response from me because it's futile


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21209801
> 
> 
> Yer showin' yer age my friend.



OK, that's just mean...












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/21210197
> 
> 
> Beck is anything but a technician ..................... Page was more a technically profuse guitarist in their day than Beck, mainly because Beck hates to practice. As far as creativity goes, to say Page is more creative is laughable, any good student of rock knows he learned his trade as a studio musician in the early through mid-60s, and was a master of the cliche. Don't get me wrong, as I said he was one of my favorite guitarists growing up, but it is what it is. Beck on the other hand was known to take chances, which is why he was considered more creative, not only in his solos but his style of music choices. This is a prime example of why I generally never get into these arguments on the internet. Music, like art, is in the eye or ear of the beholder. You opinion is cast in concrete and no amount of fact will change it. The "Page versus Beck" argument has been going on since the earth cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guitarists don't always go with the technician, many appreciate the finer nuances of taste. Sometimes it's not what you play, but what you don't play. I'm done, write back what you want, you won't get another response from me because it's futile



You bring up some good points.


I guess we will just have to agree to disagree on the Beck vs. Page thing.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/21210197
> 
> 
> Music, like art, is in the eye or ear of the beholder.



Agreed.


My appreciation of a musician is neither increased because someone else likes them or thinks they are the "best" nor decreased because they don't.


It's fun to watch such debates play out, however. Sometimes someone's name, who I never considered, will pop out and I'll give them a try.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21210509
> 
> 
> OK, that's just mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up some good points.
> 
> 
> I guess we will just have to agree to disagree on the Beck vs. Page thing.



It's cool, kinda like debating between which of two expensive vintage wines is better................. when they both kick a**


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/21211503
> 
> 
> It's cool, kinda like debating between which of two expensive vintage wines is better................. when they both kick a**



True, that.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/21209993
> 
> 
> yes. as with many Gillan performances these days, as the concert moves forward - his voice gets warm and his singing improves.
> 
> having said that - don't expect the singing he was able to do in the 90s



Heck, some words he can't even sing anymore and just sqeeks them out.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21209793
> 
> 
> Gillan has lost his voice.



I don't think there are too many his age that haven't. I'd be expecting that to at least some degree going in. They can't hit any higher notes anymore (think Elton John), and some also get flat and/or off-key (think Sinatra).


And guys like Gillan, Plant, Daltrey and Halford abused the hell out of their voices going in - and they never had any kind of voice lessons to be doing that right in the first place.


----------



## RickPas

anyone have any company's to buy dvd's or blu rays that are only sold internationally?

Lee Ritenour and Mike Stern released a dvd in September in Japan, called Lee Ritenour and Mike Stern and the Freeway Jam band live in Japan. But It's only available in Japan, I contacted someone in their management and they told me that international orders are not available to ship in the states...

Thanks for any help on locating a company that might ship to the US..

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickPas* /forum/post/21212543
> 
> 
> anyone have any company's to buy dvd's or blu rays that are only sold internationally?
> 
> Lee Ritenour and Mike Stern released a dvd in September in Japan, called Lee Ritenour and Mike Stern and the Freeway Jam band live in Japan. But It's only available in Japan, I contacted someone in their management and they told me that international orders are not available to ship in the states...
> 
> Thanks for any help on locating a company that might ship to the US..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick



try HMV
http://www.hmv.co.jp/en/ 

although I couldn't find it there


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21212329
> 
> 
> I don't think there are too many his age that haven't. I'd be expecting that to at least some degree going in. They can't hit any higher notes anymore (think Elton John), and some also get flat and/or off-key (think Sinatra).
> 
> 
> And guys like Gillan, Plant, Daltrey and Halford abused the hell out of their voices going in - and they never had any kind of voice lessons to be doing that right in the first place.



And in the case of Gillian and Plant, both continued to smoke into their later years....... as far as I knowm they both still do. You can't expect to not lose the range and quality if you continue that habit


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead* /forum/post/21212599
> 
> 
> And in the case of Gillian and Plant, both continued to smoke into their later years....... as far as I knowm they both still do. You can't expect to not lose the range and quality if you continue that habit



Listening to the Alison Krauss duet, Plant doesn't sound like he still does....


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21213516
> 
> 
> Listening to the Alison Krauss duet, Plant doesn't sound like he still does....



That would be great if he didn't. I know I saw some pics a few years back where he was still smoking. Here's hoping he's kicked the habit


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tha3soa4Eew* /forum/post/21213545
> 
> 
> If you like this kind of music-Diana Krall Live in Paris, is pretty good.



I have that one and like it, but my God does she think she's the hottest female who ever lived or what?


----------



## vision-master

Just ordered this title - not sold retail in the USA.










$25


----------



## oink

Looks like the issue of who is *THE GREATEST GUITAR PLAYER EVER* has been settled:
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/li...rists-20111123 



OK, let the debate begin....again.


----------



## SoCal71RS

Just got done watching the RUSH Time Machine blu-ray. Dang these guys put people half their age to shame. Great concert.


----------



## SoCal71RS

Also watched this Deep Purple - Phoenix Rising this week. Its only got two original members with the group filled out by Glen Hughes on bass, David Coverdale on vocals and Tommy Bolin on guitar.

Well, the concert just absolutely sucked. These guys were just doing too many drugs. I kept watching Bolin bearly moving his hand and playing the worst solos.

The only thing redeming about this video is the documentary with commentary by Hughes and John Lord. Crazy stories. One of the things you learned is that Tommy Bolin had done a bunch of heroin and passed out laying on his arm. And awoke some 8 hours later unable to move his hand and had to play this gig; thus the incredibly bad guitar playing during this concert. Anyway, my two cents, save you money.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS* /forum/post/21252646
> 
> 
> Just got done watching the RUSH Time Machine blu-ray. Dang these guys put people half their age to shame. Great concert.




1080p and DTS HD Master?


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21253093
> 
> 
> 1080p and DTS HD Master?



The packaging is confusing. Bb is the only place to get the blu now that I know of. It does not look like blu packaging, I put the disk in my player to make sure it is. The inside plastic part the holds the disk has the blu logo on it. the pq,aq and performance are all top notch, can not recommend this one enough.


----------



## digital desire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21250200
> 
> 
> Looks like the issue of who is *THE GREATEST GUITAR PLAYER EVER* has been settled:
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/li...rists-20111123
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let the debate begin....again.



A crock of horse poo. Mark Knopfler should have made the top ten if not the top five. I just went through the list, and he did not make it! (Unless I missed it?)


I lost all respect for Rolling Stone when they gave the nod to Yoko Ono's last "output". I've heard squeaky brakes on a school bus that sounded better than her.


EDIT: Ahhh. I stand corrected. #44. Good company he is in, but should be in the top 10.


----------



## 4WR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digital desire* /forum/post/21256589
> 
> 
> A crock of horse poo. Mark Knopfler should have made the top ten if not the top five. I just went through the list, and he did not make it! (Unless I missed it?)
> 
> 
> I lost all respect for Rolling Stone when they gave the nod to Yoko Ono's last "output". I've heard squeaky brakes on a school bus that sounded better than her.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ahhh. I stand corrected. #44. Good company he is in, but should be in the top 10.



What did you expect? It is after all, rolling stone.


Take Care


----------



## yankeeman

Mark Knopfler for sure needed to be high up on that list!!!! The guy is great.


----------



## oink

Any BEST LIST like this one is entirely subjective.

No numbers, just opinions.

Kinda like _BP of the Year_....










Nonetheless, it is still fun.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Alex Lifeson in 98


----------



## vision-master

This guy is pretty good.


----------



## g_bartman

Can you say snub?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgdutLwjTb0


----------



## vision-master

How about best female guitar player?


----------



## Shrike645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21261986
> 
> 
> How about best female guitar player?



Bonnie Raitt made the list.


----------



## vision-master

Nancy Wilson?


----------



## ChrisSwanson72

RUSH-Exit...Stage Left.

This IS THEIR BEST! IF you want to see these 3 guys in their

PRIME, then get this concert!!!!!


----------



## ROSSO Z

The Beach Boys, Good Timin', Live at Knebworth England 1980


This is a lousy performance and a really bad sound mix. The stage setup even looks cheap. Dennis is either high or drunk and Brian looks brain dead. Jardine is the only one that even comes close to hitting any notes. Such a shame to hear those classics being butchered.


Cheers,


----------



## vision-master

Like much of the stuff video taped in the early 80's.....


----------



## vision-master

1st Heart product ever purchased........


I expected a so/ so concert DVD. I wuz suprised - luved it!


----------



## jjeff

I have this Heart DVD that I purchased a while back at Costco for cheap that I like. It was shot in '07 so it's 16:9 and has 5.1, very good DVD IMO


----------



## JBaumgart

I have their "Live in Seattle" and really enjoy it as well but, unless "Night at Sky Church" is way better, I'm thinking one DVD of Heart is all I need.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/21265122
> 
> 
> I have their "Live in Seattle" and really enjoy it as well but, unless "Night at Sky Church" is way better, I'm thinking one DVD of Heart is all I need.



Yup, I'm thinking the same, one Heart DVD is plently as it's sounds like they pretty much keep the same set list DVD to DVD.


----------



## ROSSO Z

+1 for Live in Seattle... A fun DVD.


Cheers,


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/21265122
> 
> 
> I have their "Live in Seattle" and really enjoy it as well but, unless "Night at Sky Church" is way better, I'm thinking one DVD of Heart is all I need.



IMO, "Live in Seattle" is the better concert and the AQ is also much better.


Ed


----------



## vision-master

Why is it better?


----------



## vision-master

Got a chance to watch Bachman & Turner live at the Roseland lastnight.


If'n you like good old R&R, get this title, these guy's still put on a heck of a show....... 20 songs in all!


The audio is a little sharp in DTS so I had to turn that big 'bass knob' to the right.







The video (SD) is what one would expect these day's (very good).


FYI: USA ppl must either find a copy on Ebay or go to B & T website. The title is imported from Canada (NTSC).


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21284410
> 
> 
> Got a chance to watch Bachman & Turner live at the Roseland lastnight.
> 
> 
> If'n you like good old R&R, get this title, these guy's still put on a heck of a show....... 20 songs in all!
> 
> 
> The audio is a little sharp in DTS so I had to turn that big 'bass knob' to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video (SD) is what one would expect these day's (very good).
> 
> 
> FYI: USA ppl must either find a copy on Ebay or go to B & T website. The title is imported from Canada (NTSC).



Just ordered the BluRay version from SoundCityBeaches (ebay seller) - price was just $13.50 + $2.99 shipping. Looking forward to giving it a spin!


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this guy is pretty good.



yes!


----------



## dfergie

Heart Soundstage is even better than Live In Seattle imho....


----------



## vision-master

Same setlist pretty much on all Heart DVD's?


----------



## himey

Picked up Deftones - Live in Hawaii. Very nice "spontaneous" performences some acoustic. Banter in between songs but does have an option for music only in top menu. Worth checking out for fans of the band!! Audio/Video nothing special...


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfergie* /forum/post/21294504
> 
> 
> Heart Soundstage is even better than Live In Seattle imho....



is this title available in region B or region free?


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21200834
> 
> 
> Maybe this one? It's 4:3 thou.
> 
> 
> Ian Gillian actually still sings great back in 99........
> 
> 
> I wrote this review in 07
> 
> _I have a good collection of Deep Purple stuff. This concert I've watched at least 20 times. One of the best concert videos I own - and the number is around 100 right now. If you like DP at all, you will love Abandon. A ton of GOOD extra stuff too.
> 
> 
> Deep Purple at their PEAK!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is an import, I heard they cleaned up the AV since the import?



Received Deep Purple's "Total Abandon Australia '99" and found it won't play on two of my four DVD/Blu-Ray players! Of my two DVD players only my older Denon DVD-3910 recognizes and plays it, and of my two Blu-Ray players only the LG (not the Oppo BDP-83) will play it. I see the Region Code (as marked on the box) is "1/2/3/4/5/6" and the Disc Format is "DVD-9".


I do plan to keep it, but does anyone know why it won't play on two of my players?


----------



## lwright84

John Butler Trio - Live at Red Rocks

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Rocks-Revo.../dp/B0052SNNO0


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/21328742
> 
> 
> Received Deep Purple's "Total Abandon Australia '99" and found it won't play on two of my four DVD/Blu-Ray players! Of my two DVD players only my older Denon DVD-3910 recognizes and plays it, and of my two Blu-Ray players only the LG (not the Oppo BDP-83) will play it. I see the Region Code (as marked on the box) is "1/2/3/4/5/6" and the Disc Format is "DVD-9".
> 
> 
> I do plan to keep it, but does anyone know why it won't play on two of my players?



Is it a commercially pressed disc or a home burnt DVD? Commercial discs generally look gold or shinny silver on the back side where home burnt DVDs look dark in color.

DVD-9 just means it's on a DL blank(which most commercial DVDs are). What error code do you get on your players that won't play the disc? Does the disc say NTSC (or PAL) anywhere on it? It's possible your Denon is changing the format from PAL to NTSC on the fly but I don't believe the LG BD player would have that function.

I assume the disc is new and not badly scratched? If scratched it's possible some players handle the scratches better than others and are able to play the disc while others can't.

If it were me I'd try copying the disc on your computer, as long as you can get a good read you could burn it to a DL blank(


----------



## kevin j

It's a real disc and afaik it's NTSC[i've got this disc too btw].


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/21328742
> 
> 
> Received Deep Purple's "Total Abandon Australia '99" and found it won't play on two of my four DVD/Blu-Ray players! Of my two DVD players only my older Denon DVD-3910 recognizes and plays it, and of my two Blu-Ray players only the LG (not the Oppo BDP-83) will play it. I see the Region Code (as marked on the box) is "1/2/3/4/5/6" and the Disc Format is "DVD-9".
> 
> 
> I do plan to keep it, but does anyone know why it won't play on two of my players?



Just tried my copy (import) DVD 9 in the Bluray - played fine


Loaded disk in HD-DVD player - played fine?


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21331771
> 
> 
> Just tried my copy (import) DVD 9 in the Bluray - played fine
> 
> 
> Loaded disk in HD-DVD player - played fine?



Hmmm, I wonder if there is some kind of defect on mine. Not a huge deal, because I can play it on the Denon on my main system, but I would like to have used it in the basement where the treadmill is. It would be a good concert to get me to go a little faster!


----------



## vision-master

Send it back and get this instead.










_DISC 1 - BOMBAY CALLING - INDIA 1995 1) Fireball 2) Maybe I'm A Leo 3) Black Night 4) The Battle Rages On 5) Woman From Tokyo 6) Perpendicular Waltz 7) When A Blind Man Cries 8) Perfect Strangers 9) Pictures Of Home 10) Child In Time 11) Anya 12) Space Truckin' 13) Guitar Solo 14) Lazy 15) Speed King 16) Highway Star 17) Smoke On The Water


Bonus Feature: Live In Seoul - South Korea - 1995 1) Black Night 2) Woman From Tokyo 3) When A Blind Man Cries 4) Perfect Strangers 5) Child In Time 6) Speed King 7) Highway Star 8) Smoke On The Water


DISC 2 - TOTAL ABANDON - AUSTRALIA 1999 1) Ted The Mechanic 2) Strange Kind Of Woman 3) Bloodsucker 4) Pictures Of Home 5) Almost Human 6) Woman From Tokyo 7) Watching The Sky 8) Fireball 9) Sometimes I Feel Like Screaming 10) Guitar Solo 11) Smoke On The Water 12) Lazy 13) Perfect Strangers 14) Speed King 15) Black Night 16) Highway Star


Bonus Feature: A Band Down Under - Documentary 1999


DISC 3 - LIVE AT THE NEC - ENGLAND 2002 1) Fireball 2) Woman From Tokyo 3) Mary Long 4) Ted The Mechanic 5) Lazy 6) The Well Dressed Guitar 7) When A Blind Man Cries 8) Space Truckin' 9) Keyboard Solo 10) Perfect Strangers 11) Speed King 12) Guitar Solo 13) Smoke On The Water 14) Hush 15) Black Night 16) Highway Star


Bonus Feature: Ian Gillan & Roger Glover interview 2002


DISC 4 - ACCESS ALL AREAS The definitive documentary of Deep Purple in the Steve Morse era
_

link


----------



## Artslinger












Blu-ray Release: 1/31/2012


Filmed in January 2011 at the Royal Concert Hall in Glasgow as part of the annual Celtic Connections festival. The first ever live concert Blu-ray release by The Richard Thompson Band.


1. The Money Shuffle

2. Among The Gorse, Among The Grey

3. Haul Me Up

4. Burning Man

5. Here Comes Geordie

6. Demons In Her Dancing Shoes

7. Big Sun Falling In The River

8. Stumble On

9. Sidney Wells

10. A Brother Slips Away

11. If Love Whispers Your Name

12. The Angels Took My Racehorse Away

13. Can't Win

14. One Door Opens

15. Al Bowlly's In Heaven

16. I'll Never Give It Up

17. Wall Of Death

18. Tear Stained Letter

19. Take Care The Road You Choose

20. A Man In Need

21. An Inhabited Man

22. Johnny's Far Away


----------



## tony123

Anyone have the Adele Bluray? How is it technically?


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21351848
> 
> 
> Anyone have the Adele Bluray? How is it technically?



I think it looks & sound great but my system is limited so you may want another opinion. It is 1080i, the case says its DD5.1 but it is in fact DTS-MA.


I almost forgot. The aspect ratio is 2:35-1.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21351848
> 
> 
> Anyone have the Adele Bluray? How is it technically?



My wife does...I'll let you know how it is technically sometime after Christmas.


----------



## tony123

Thanks guys. It sounds like a winner at 2.35 and DTS-MA. Looking forward to the report.


----------



## coffenk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21351848
> 
> 
> Anyone have the Adele Bluray? How is it technically?



I enjoyed it ....for the most part. Despite some earlier reviews I read, the PQ was very good and thought the AQ was excellent.


I could have done without some of the many "f-bombs" . While I may even use the occasional one myself, in this concert I felt it detracted from the "between song banter" and added nothing to the performance.


She does have a great voice and was obviously blown away by performing in the Royal Albert Hall.


I would recommend it !


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffenk* /forum/post/21353367
> 
> 
> I could have done without some of the many "f-bombs".



Why do so many entertainers feel obliged to do this? I'm no prude, but to me it makes them look cheap and low class.


----------



## dtesterunc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21351848
> 
> 
> Anyone have the Adele Bluray? How is it technically?



Tony the VG is great and the AQ is fair. The venue she was at was beautiful and visually appealing. Compared to David Foster Adele was about a 7 on audio. You could tell they did not have all the microphones that DF did. I guess it was hard to wire that place. I noticed I did not get all the speaker interaction like DF. You know how on DF you can hear different parts of the band out different speakers. I did not get that as much with Adele.


Again her language between songs was rough at times. She drops the F-bomb within the first couple of minutes. I like her music and songs. I'm not saying it was not enjoyable to watch her sing. But I did not care for her monologue between songs. She interacts with the the crowd and gets them involved on several songs.


I thought it was a good one time watch. I guess the DF DVD has ruined me as I have not found many DVD's the match up or come close to its VG & AG.


Just my 2 cents


----------



## JohnR_IN_LA

Green Day "Awesome as F**K" Blu-Ray review.


This is one band that can break every rule of making a concert film, and have it still turn out STUNNING. "Awesome as F**K" and "Bullet in a Bible" are both favorites of mine.


This band should not be underestimated musically, it has one of the best front men in the business, Billie Joe Armstrong's voice sounds as good as it did when he was 20, and now he knows how to use it. Their drummer is a powerful force, and the bassist has come up with some of the best anthemic bass lines of the last 20 years.


Both Green Day concert Blue-Ray's have relatively fast editing, the difference is they have good directors who really draw you into the crowd experience doing it. I've seen Green Day in concert, this is how it is!


"Awesome as F**K" is from their recent 21 Guns album tour. This is a rock opera style album, and it translates VERY well to a live performance.


The Blue-Ray audio sounds far better in 5.1 than in stereo, and it sounds great loud with lots of depth. Its not quite reference quality, but its perfect for their brand of mainstream punk.


The Blue-Ray video is fine, again not reference quality, but it captures the event extremely effectively.


Here is the entire performance on YouTube, feel free to skip around it to find the songs you like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpWPMVHhVp8


----------



## tony123

Thanks for that David. As you and I have talked enough on the topic in the past, I'll take your opinion. So...a rental it is. Too bad.


By the way, I'm listening to that Green Day link right now. Thanks. Looks like it would make a fun night in the theater!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnR_IN_LA* /forum/post/21356126
> 
> 
> Green Day "Awesome as F**K" Blu-Ray review.
> 
> 
> This is one band that can break every rule of making a concert film, and have it still turn out STUNNING. "Awesome as F**K" and "Bullet in a Bible" are both favorites of mine.
> 
> 
> This band should not be underestimated musically, it has one of the best front men in the business, Billie Joe Armstrong's voice sounds as good as it did when he was 20, and now he knows how to use it. Their drummer is a powerful force, and the bassist has come up with some of the best anthemic bass lines of the last 20 years.
> 
> 
> Both Green Day concert Blue-Ray's have relatively fast editing, the difference is they have good directors who really draw you into the crowd experience doing it. I've seen Green Day in concert, this is how it is!
> 
> 
> "Awesome as F**K" is from their recent 21 Guns album tour. This is a rock opera style album, and it translates VERY well to a live performance.
> 
> 
> The Blue-Ray audio sounds far better in 5.1 than in stereo, and it sounds great loud with lots of depth. Its not quite reference quality, but its perfect for their brand of mainstream punk.
> 
> 
> The Blue-Ray video is fine, again not reference quality, but it captures the event extremely effectively.
> 
> 
> Here is the entire performance on YouTube, feel free to skip around it to find the songs you like:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpWPMVHhVp8



I really liked the set list and performance on the this concert DVD... but.


I thought it was a soft looking hi-def transfer. And the worst part is the post-processing techniques applied to the video which ruins this great concert, and every shot last like three seconds before the next random shot. The idoit that produced this concert should be banned from ever doing another concert DVD.


The audio was "Awesome as F**K" though which helped save this concert DVD.


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, MTV style editing - no thanks.........


----------



## vision-master

Next Spring.









*Santana - Live At Montreux 2011*'











SANTANA – LIVE AT MONTREUX 2011 features:


Full 3 hr show!

_Set List:


Stravinski Hall/ 45th Montreux Jazz Festival

Montreux, Switzerland 07/02/2011


Crystal Bowls Intro

1. Spark of the Divine/ Sun Ra

2. Back in Black

3. Singing Winds, Crying Beasts/ Black Magic Woman/ Gypsy Queen

4. Oye Como Va

5. Maria Maria

6. Foo Foo

7. *Corazon Espinado (Cindy & Benny Solo)

8. Jingo

9. Europa

10. Batuka/ No One to Depend On

11. Duende/ Open Invitation

12. **Make Somebody Happy/ Right On

13. Smoke on the Water

14. Evil Ways/ A Love Supreme

15. Sunshine of Your Love

16. Smooth/ Dame Tu Amor


-Encores-


Woodstock Chant

17. Soul Sacrifice (Dennis Solo)

18. Samba Pa Ti

19. Into the Night

20. Love, Peace, & Happiness/ Freedom


*With Cindy Blackman-Santana

**With Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeschi

_


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21356421
> 
> 
> I really liked the set list and performance on the this concert DVD... but.
> 
> 
> I thought it was a soft looking hi-def transfer. And the worst part is the post-processing techniques applied to the video which ruins this great concert, and every shot last like three seconds before the next random shot. The idoit that produced this concert should be banned from ever doing another concert DVD.
> 
> 
> The audio was "Awesome as F**K" though which helped save this concert DVD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21360757
> 
> 
> Yeah, MTV style editing - no thanks.........



The newest Korn DVD (crop circles) is like this too. Good setlist but the editing sucks. Even the sound quality is pretty good for DD2.0...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21362433
> 
> 
> Next Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Santana - Live At Montreux 2011*'
> 
> 
> Stravinski Hall/ 45th Montreux Jazz Festival
> 
> Montreux, Switzerland 07/02/2011
> 
> 
> [/i]



Great news... I've been waiting for a good hi-def Santana concert.


----------



## Artslinger

SANTANA - LIVE AT MONTREUX 2011


----------



## tony123

Wow!


----------



## HFXguy

Which Rush concert do you guys think has the best AQ, Time Machine, R30 or Snakes & Arrows?


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/21388900
> 
> 
> Which Rush concert do you guys think has the best AQ....?



The one I saw in the 70's.


Unfortunately, it wasn't recorded.


----------



## vision-master

One thing about Rush - the song remains the same..........


----------



## A-Roc29

R30 for me, the other ones play around with the vocal mix trying for a distant "live" effect which drives me crazy.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/21388900
> 
> 
> Which Rush concert do you guys think has the best AQ, Time Machine, R30 or Snakes & Arrows?



I like time machine. It has less croud noise that the other two. Puts you more front and center. Some have said Geddy's voice if off, it sounds fine to me.


----------



## vision-master

Where can I find this title?


----------



## vision-master

 Boom Festival - We Are One (2006)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/21388900
> 
> 
> Which Rush concert do you guys think has the best AQ, Time Machine, R30 or Snakes & Arrows?



Honestly, I have not been impressed with any of the live Rush releases on DVD or blu ray as far as the audio/mix goes










Just ordered Eddie Vedder Water on the Road.......has anyone seen this? If so, how is it and how is the A/V?


Thanks


----------



## vision-master

*Boom Festival Documentary (A Universal Message) - not out on DVD.......*


Next Festival Aug 2012 (Portugal)




















 Festival (Movie) - A Universal Message - 01:12:00[/URL] 
_Since 1997 Boom is a gathering of free spirits from all over the world that build the post-reality and connect with the universal spirit.


This is a movie about the people, the message, the legacy, the party and fun, the new world that happens every 2 years in August Full Moon._


----------



## vision-master

Another electronic music festival...... O.z.o.r.a.

















_Ozora is a village in Tolna County, Hungary.


It is the site of a psychedelic trance festival called O.Z.O.R.A., which has been held every year since 2004.


It is also known for hosting the Solipse Festival in 1999._





 Festival 2006-2007 (Official Video) - 01:08:03[/URL] 

http://www.ozorafestival.eu/


----------



## wattsiskey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/2938501
> 
> 
> Red Hot Chili Pepper's also did a concert at the same castle. This dvd is also available on 11-18. Will someone please post a review of this DVD.



I bought this recently. I like older Chili Pepper's and didn't check the song mix on this. I hardly recognize any of the songs. Didn't really like it for that reason. I flipped through the songs without listening to the whole thing but the visuals looked OK and it did seem to be a true concert (meaning there were few cuts or other material inserted between songs which is how I like it.


----------



## wattsiskey

I can make a longer list of the DVDs I listen to over and over but I'll give two that have impressed me and have so impressed my friends I show them to that we may be planning to go out but once they are put on we sit messmerized.


1) White Stripes - Under Blackpool Lights


2) Rasputina - Great American Gingerbread (bonus DVD)


Both of these are 4:3 aspect and the sound technicalities are good but not stellar (definately good enough though). But the performances and overall production put you in the action and take over your brain. The White Stipes I play 5.1 but the Rasputina sounds best to me in 7 Channel Stereo. Both these releases are pretty cheap so there is little risk in trying them. I pretty much wore out the White Stripes (seen a few hundred times by now), but I'm still in the handful of viewings of the Rasputina and I'm trying to pace myself because I never want to get tired of watching it.


I like a variety of music (rock, jazz, reggae, punk, funk, etc) and am always looking for the immersive, concert videos that make you feel you are right there. I'm glad I discovered this thread I must now read the suggestions...


The White Stripes I used to take to Home Theatre stores as a demo and it would innevitably have the whole sales staff and patrons gathered around watching.


----------



## wattsiskey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21198546
> 
> 
> Deep Purple 2011 with Orchestra LIVE at Montreux
> 
> 
> Ian Gillan is going to pop a vein trying to hit those high notes. It's time they retire.
> 
> 
> On an another note: This rocks!



Thanks VM, I may have to check that out. I tend to like DT better with instrumentals.


The "Modern Drummer Festival 2003" from Hudson Music has a DT performance that is excellent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR5YLwnwBqQ 


This followed a set of Mike Portnoy playing Beatles tunes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4ucpTvUeUQ 


The DVD also has some other amazing performances
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHfaGzX5NgU 


The sound is excellent.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wattsiskey* /forum/post/21430190
> 
> 
> The White Stripes I used to take to Home Theatre stores as a demo and it would innevitably have the whole sales staff and patrons gathered around watching.



Considering they're probably totally sick of seeing and hearing the same old, boring, adult contemporary DVD hour after hour, day after day, week after week, for 2 years, that wouldn't be that surprising.


----------



## d_m1010

The Sigur Ros blu-ray is pretty compelling.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Sigur-.../29849/#Review


----------



## CruelInventions

Most of the time, I skip updates to this thread even though I've been subscribed to it for years. I like my dinosaur rock as much as the next 40/50/60 something, but yikes. It's gotten a little more interesting of late, thankfully.


----------



## vision-master

Like this?













 Festival 2010 (Official Video) 47:43[/URL]


----------



## SycamoreSeej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wattsiskey* /forum/post/21430190
> 
> 
> 1) White Stripes - Under Blackpool Lights
> 
> 
> I used to take to Home Theatre stores as a demo and it would innevitably have the whole sales staff and patrons gathered around watching.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21432004
> 
> 
> Considering they're probably totally sick of seeing and hearing the same old, boring, adult contemporary DVD hour after hour, day after day, week after week, for 2 years, that wouldn't be that surprising.



Considering it was all shot on Super8mm film, it really isn't surprising. It gets people's attention, for sure.


----------



## vision-master

*This title will be released on February 21, 2012.
* $13.99



I've been waiting for this one........


















_Run Time: 204 minutes
_

http://www.amazon.com/Santana-Live-M...803741&sr=1-24


----------



## jjeff

Nice price($13.99) and really a packed BD(204 minutes







) I may just pick this up the next time I place a Amazon order. I believe I saw this on PBS a short while back and it was good


----------



## rich3fan

In my (pre-order) cart. Can't go wrong at that price. I'll combine this with the new Peter Gabriel concert BD to get free shipping. Of course with my luck the PG BD will go up by $10 bucks at that time.


----------



## mattg3

So few new titles these days.Seems like most releases are Blu ray versions of old sd dvd concerts I already own.Of course Im jumping on the Santana release since I cant imagine many more new concert dvds will get released.Nice to have a new concert for a change.


----------



## wattsiskey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/21448250
> 
> 
> So few new titles these days.Seems like most releases are Blu ray versions of old sd dvd concerts I already own.Of course Im jumping on the Santana release since I cant imagine many more new concert dvds will get released.Nice to have a new concert for a change.



I can't believe more venues aren't recording shows with video and good sound. I think if you keep it simple it isn't that technical or expensive. I go out to clubs a fair bit and often see young bands that put on a killer show and wish I could take it or similar home. I buy a lot of what is out there and try to take risks on people I had never heard of.

The Dresden Dolls have 2 live DVDs - this is a War Pigs cover at The Paradise in Boston . The sound is very good on this.


The Knitting Factory does DVDs. Here's the start of the first song from the Rasputina I mentioned 


We really enjoy the Bad Brains, Live at CBGB from the 80's but the sound is not so stellar. But, then again - its Bad Brains! The opening number from the DVD 


I really enjoy the Violent Femmes DVD. Its mediocre on the sound but they are playing in a place we used to sneak into in high school so it's nostalgic for me. Girl Trouble 


I've got all the standards that are still great (Zep, Who, etc) but trying to name stuff that maybe people don't have.


I may have to pick up that Santana on Blu-Ray. I don't yet have any concerts on Blu-Ray I think. When I had the choice between DVD and Blu-Ray I picked DVD to stay compatible.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21447683
> 
> 
> In my (pre-order) cart. Can't go wrong at that price. I'll combine this with the new Peter Gabriel concert BD to get free shipping. Of course with my luck the PG BD will go up by $10 bucks at that time.



If you're referring to the Peter Gabriel New Blood BD, I just got and watched about 2/3 of it today. So far I really enjoy it as it brings a fresh look at a lot of older excellent songs.


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wattsiskey* /forum/post/21448446
> 
> 
> I can't believe more venues aren't recording shows with video and good sound. I think if you keep it simple it isn't that technical or expensive. I go out to clubs a fair bit and often see young bands that put on a killer show and wish I could take it or similar home. I buy a lot of what is out there and try to take risks on people I had never heard of.
> 
> The Dresden Dolls have 2 live DVDs - this is a War Pigs cover at The Paradise in Boston . The sound is very good on this.
> 
> 
> The Knitting Factory does DVDs. Here's the start of the first song from the Rasputina I mentioned
> 
> 
> We really enjoy the Bad Brains, Live at CBGB from the 80's but the sound is not so stellar. But, then again - its Bad Brains! The opening number from the DVD
> 
> 
> I really enjoy the Violent Femmes DVD. Its mediocre on the sound but they are playing in a place we used to sneak into in high school so it's nostalgic for me. Girl Trouble
> 
> 
> I've got all the standards that are still great (Zep, Who, etc) but trying to name stuff that maybe people don't have.
> 
> 
> I may have to pick up that Santana on Blu-Ray. I don't yet have any concerts on Blu-Ray I think. When I had the choice between DVD and Blu-Ray I picked DVD to stay compatible.



Not sure what your tastes are but you might want to look at some of paul wellers dvds.Check him out on Youtube.Best blu ray for sound is jeff beck live at ronnie Scotts.


----------



## vision-master

Beck? That guy is still alive?










Next will be another Rush post........ lol


----------



## JBaumgart

Thanks to whoever recommended John Butler Trio's "Live at Red Rocks" DVD. I wasn't familiar with their music, but I've enjoyed watching this one and listening to the two CD's that are included.


So last night I asked my (20 year-old) daughter if she knew of them, and of course she's already seen them live...


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21450683
> 
> 
> Beck? That guy is still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be another Rush post........ lol



Yeah and probably by you


----------



## wattsiskey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/21450132
> 
> 
> Not sure what your tastes are but you might want to look at some of paul wellers dvds.Check him out on Youtube.Best blu ray for sound is jeff beck live at ronnie Scotts.



I like a variety musically. What I care most about in the HT concert is the performance and audio (needs to be good enough). The video I like to be simple and less distracting but closeups on the finger work are cool. BAsically the closer it is to a straight concert without cuts and fancy swooping cameras the better. I remember Weller from the Who DVD.


One DVD I should mention that I used to watch a lot but I think I misplaced it is King Crimson - Deja Vroom 


The performance and audio is excellent. I thought this DVD represented the future because it has options that use some advanced DVD capability. One is the ability to control the camera angles on some songs (e.g. focus in on the drummer or basist). When you switch to a particular musician, you hear that musician's monitor in the center speaker so it's like focussing visually as well as sonically. There are some other features too that I forget. But, I haven't seen too many others do this. Probably complicates the production.


It's a must have, especially if you like King Crimson.


----------



## _benjammin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to whoever recommended John Butler Trio's "Live at Red Rocks" DVD. I wasn't familiar with their music, but I've enjoyed watching this one and listening to the two CD's that are included.
> 
> 
> So last night I asked my (20 year-old) daughter if she knew of them, and of course she's already seen them live...



:thumbsup:


----------



## somedude1

any thoughts on Adele's new blu ray? Thinking about buying it but not sure if it'll be worth it.


----------



## Shrike645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somedude1* /forum/post/21452674
> 
> 
> any thoughts on Adele's new blu ray? Thinking about buying it but not sure if it'll be worth it.



I thought it was very good. Sound quality is excellent. Picture quality is very good. I just didn't like all the fast camera cuts.


----------



## somedude1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shrike645* /forum/post/21452711
> 
> 
> I thought it was very good. Sound quality is excellent. Picture quality is very good. I just didn't like all the fast camera cuts.



Nice. I might have to give it a try then. Thanks.


----------



## vision-master

Just ordered this title from the UK.


Under $20 shipped - very hard title to find!


Most likely, I'll have to use the region free DVD player. I'm stuck with 480p and the title is ONLY 2 channel. About 2 hrs in length...

Concert on Youtube I've had very poor results downloading concerts on Youtube.









_Contents include:

- Shpongle Live In Concert

- Shpongle Interview

- Shpongled with Raja Ram


Bonus Material:

Event Time Lapse

Live At Rehearsals

Raja''s Extra


SHPONGLE LIVE IN CONCERT TRACKLISTING

1. Ineffable Mysteries

2. Beija Flor

3. Dorset Perception

4. Periscopes Of Consciousness

5. I Am You

6. Star Spangled Banner

7. My Head Feels Like A Frisbee

8. When Shall I Be Free?

9. No Turn Un-Stoned

10. Divine Moments Of Truth

11. Shpongle Interlude

12. Nothing Is Something Worth Doing

13. Once Upon The Sea Of Blissful Awareness

14. Around The World In A Tea Daze

_


----------



## vision-master

 



 Spirit of Ozora (by Ozora Festival) - 58:22[/URL] 


Nice one to download, vimeo has better quality stuff than youtube.










Also, Coldplay was on Austin City Limits lastnight - waiting for them to release their Madrid Las Ventas Concert on Bluray.


----------



## vision-master

_Music is


Nothing more


Than


Many


Being as one


vm








_


----------



## JBaumgart

Quick question: if a blu-ray disk is advertised as "region free" does that mean it will play on Region 1 players? Usually I think of "region free" applying to the player as opposed to the disk.


----------



## jjeff

Region free discs will play on any regions player, a region free player will play any regions discs. The disc in question should play on any player


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/21496360
> 
> 
> Region free discs will play on any regions player, a region free player will play any regions discs. The disc in question should play on any player



That's what I thought, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks for taking the time to confirm!


----------



## vision-master

Will region 2 DVD's play on a muti-media computer?


----------



## vision-master

 Sunrise Festival 2006 Oficjalny Film 01:07:09


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21507674
> 
> Sunrise Festival 2006 Oficjalny Film 01:07:09



Damned dirty hippies.


Looks like I'll need to take her in the shower and scrub her down.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21507696
> 
> 
> Damned dirty hippies.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll need to take her in the shower and scrub her down.



I'll help!!!


----------



## John Megadeth

Two guys...in a shower.


Maybe if it was for a Pet Shop Boys DVD.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/21508319
> 
> 
> Two guys...in a shower.
> 
> 
> Maybe if it was for a Pet Shop Boys DVD.



Home oh you don't.


----------



## Will2007

Did you guys say something? I can't seem to scroll past the hippie chick.


----------



## vision-master

FYI: The new muti-media computer does a great job with SD (all regions).


(no Bluray R/W yet)


Time to look for some more region 2 stuff.


----------



## oink

*Hippie* chick?

Really???


Someone please define "hippie" chick to me....


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21516865
> 
> *Hippie* chick?
> 
> Really???
> 
> 
> Someone please define "hippie" chick to me....


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/21516970



I was around for part of the real hippie chick time, and they didn't look anything like the above picture. They didn't bathe all that much, had somewhat greasy hair, and had worn out clothing. A good thing is they almost never wore a bra, many times no panties, and liked to get high.


----------



## mattg3

And we all got a lot more than anyone gets today


----------



## vision-master

 Ozora trailer...


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/21520978
> 
> 
> And we all got a lot more than anyone gets today



More What?


----------



## rich3fan

More sex.


Can we please get this thread back on topic? I'd like to be able to read about people's experiences with "concert DVD's" so I have an idea what's out there that might be worthwhile renting or buying. vision-master, are all these Youtube links of ozora and these outdoor festivals available on DVD?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Can we please get this thread back on topic? I'd like to be able to read about people's experiences with "concert DVD's" so I have an idea what's out there that might be worthwhile renting or buying. vision-master, are all these Youtube links of ozora and these outdoor festivals available on DVD?



Not that I know of, at least not on this side of the pond. BUT! they are 'free' offical movies - download them onto your hard drive. I few are HD.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21520820
> 
> 
> I was around for part of the real hippie chick time, and they didn't look anything like the above picture.



I agree. Here in the Midwest, they sure didn't. That's more the Hollywood, Dragnet, caricaturistic stereotype there. Looks like a refugee from the "Billy Jack" set.


Actually, what it really looks like, is some played-up picture from a modern-day costume catalog.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21520820
> 
> 
> I was around for part of the real hippie chick time, and they didn't look anything like the above picture. They didn't bathe all that much, had somewhat greasy hair, and had worn out clothing. A good thing is they almost never wore a bra, many times no panties, and liked to get high.



I am not sure exactly sure WHO it is you're talking about, but you're description didn't fit the majority of "hippie girls" of that era.

I hitch-hiked all over the country back then and rarely did I see anything anything resembling what you describe.

The vast majority were clean, usually wore a bra, hardly ever went without undies, not uptight sexually, and really _did_ like to get stoned and/or drunk.

In other words, the perfect date for the times.


----------



## Rammitinski

Maybe it was just his area or something. Or maybe he's referring more to the ones doing the heavy "protesting", that didn't have the opportunity to bathe much.


I'm nowhere near Evanston, really (though not worlds away), but I grew up and still live in the Chicago 'burbs, and all the ones I went out with or associated with personally may have looked and dressed scruffy, but they kept themselves and the clothes they wore just as clean as anyone else. Many had jobs, too (as teenagers) - so they _had_ to at least be presentable enough for those.


The only ones I knew of who were truly dirty were homeless or semi-homeless, and/or they had some other kind of issue involved (mental illness/severe personality disorder/substance addiction, terribly abusive or neglectful home life).


We all got together and partied every chance we could, but went home and ate, slept and bathed in-between.


Oh - and most of them did wear underwear, most of the time, as far as I knew. Usually bras, too - unless they were especially hot and bothered at that time of the month or something - and they _knew_ they were going to get some action and wanted to make it less of a hassle. Or their boyfriend may have wanted them to "try it". But those times were still pretty rare.


Most of them were basically "good girls", and responsible enough, too (although there were a few pregnant ones and school drop-outs, just like in a lot of groups. Although I'm sure most did have abortions if that happened. I grew up in a very liberal area, after all - Cook County, IL). The ones that were really low down and dirty, and walked around with no underwear, with cameltoes and nipples deluxe, like you've never imagined hitting you in the face all the time, were usually just plain sluts - but not hippies. Those only hung around with other dog-sluts - both female and male.


----------



## bonscott

So I guess were all gonna go home tonight and watch Woodstock


----------



## vision-master

No, watch the Boom Festival - Woodstock for the 21st century.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21523278
> 
> 
> Maybe it was just his area or something. Or maybe he's referring more to the ones doing the heavy "protesting", that didn't have the opportunity to bathe much.
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near Evanston, really (though not worlds away), but I grew up and still live in the Chicago 'burbs, and all the ones I went out with or associated with personally may have looked and dressed scruffy, but they kept themselves and the clothes they wore just as clean as anyone else. Many had jobs, too (as teenagers) - so they _had_ to at least be presentable enough for those.
> 
> 
> The only ones I knew of who were truly dirty were homeless or semi-homeless, and/or they had some other kind of issue involved (mental illness/severe personality disorder/substance addiction, terribly abusive or neglectful home life).
> 
> 
> We all got together and partied every chance we could, but went home and ate, slept and bathed in-between.
> 
> 
> Oh - and most of them did wear underwear, most of the time, as far as I knew. Usually bras, too - unless they were especially hot and bothered at that time of the month or something - and they _knew_ they were going to get some action and wanted to make it less of a hassle. Or their boyfriend may have wanted them to "try it". But those times were still pretty rare.
> 
> 
> Most of them were basically "good girls", and responsible enough, too (although there were a few pregnant ones and school drop-outs, just like in a lot of groups. Although I'm sure most did have abortions if that happened. I grew up in a very liberal area, after all - Cook County, IL). The ones that were really low down and dirty, and walked around with no underwear, with cameltoes and nipples deluxe, like you've never imagined hitting you in the face all the time, were usually just plain sluts - but not hippies. Those only hung around with other dog-sluts - both female and male.



Exactly right.


These days people use the term "hippies" without knowing what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/21523903
> 
> 
> So I guess were all gonna go home tonight and watch Woodstock



40th Anniversary Edition baby


----------



## PooperScooper

Get back to talking about concerts and concert discs, please.


larry


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21523278
> 
> 
> Oh -Most of them were basically "good girls", and responsible enough, too...



Not talking "Burb" hippies, thats as silly as "Burb" gansters.


Sorry back on topic....












Richard Thompson-Live at Celtic Connection [Blu-ray]



Filmed in January 2011 at the Royal Concert Hall in Glasgow as part of the annual Celtic Connections festival, this superb performance by The Richard Thompson Band will soon be available, in both Blu-ray and DVD formats. The first half of the show focuses on Richard Thompson's latest album, Dream Attic, with the second half featuring selections from throughout his career.



The Money Shuffle

Among The Gorse, Among The Grey

Haul Me Up

Burning Man

Here Comes Geordie

Demons In Her Dancing Shoes

Big Sun Falling In The River

Stumble On

Sidney Wells

A Brother Slips Away

If Love Whispers Your Name

The Angels Took My Racehorse Away

Can't Win

One Door Opens

Al Bowlly's In Heaven

I'll Never Give It Up

Wall Of Death

Tear Stained Letter

Take Care The Road You Choose

A Man In Need

Uninhabited Man

Johnny's Far Away


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/21525825
> 
> 
> Get back to talking about concerts and concert discs, please.
> 
> 
> larry




Like what concert disks? Name some new worthwhile releases?


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmiyake* /forum/post/2432261
> 
> 
> There have been a lot of concerts coming out on dvd lately. What do you recommend?
> 
> 
> Ideally they would meet this criteria:
> 
> Anamorphic widescreen
> 
> Excellent surround mix, preferably DTS surround.
> 
> Great performance.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions,
> 
> James



I don't think the emphasis was so much on new as much as what people would recommend based on his bulleted criteria.


My first concert DVD purchase was the Cream reunion tour DVD:




















Completely fills my 57" TV, has a DTS track, and IMO was an excellent performance from three very accomplished musicians. I've had this DVD for a couple of years now, and it still sits very high on my list of favorites. There's a BD version, but I really don't feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21526132
> 
> 
> Like what concert disks? Name some new worthwhile releases?



I'm all ears vision


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21526132
> 
> 
> Like what concert disks? Name some new worthwhile releases?



They don't distribute concerts on disk drives, do they?










larry


----------



## vision-master

Ok, this should be legit.............


Sounds like Coldplay released this on youtube just because?


They say so right in the video.


It's a mp4 format, so if you can download this onto your hard drive and play it back with Windows Media Player, you have a great concert in 720p for free (I thought mine is 1080p) but you know how things are on the net. 







Now, if you have one of those really high speed connections, just stream it.

Coldplay Madrid Full Concert HD Las Ventas 10/26/2011 Unstaged (1:40:39)


----------



## Media Hostage

Pat Metheny Group, The Way Up - Live (blu ray) - I know this is a older concert recording so this heads up is for people like me who was not aware of it. I am familiar with Pat Metheny as a side man in various jazz units but not his group.


This blu ray (the standard DVD has DTS) has excellent audio quality, surround mix, video quality and video mix. The performance IMO is absolutely masterfully crafted.


----------



## vision-master

Most excellent concert.










NOT NTSC.......


Twisted Music sent the title airmail from the UK for 1 pound postage.










Shpongle LIVE Roundhouse 

_Shpongle is an English psychedelic downtempo/psybient music project formed in 1996. The group includes Simon Posford (aka Hallucinogen) and Raja Ram (one third of The Infinity Project). Their musical style combines traditional music from all over the globe and vocals with contemporary western synthesizer-based psychedelic music. When asked to describe Shpongle's music, Posford has responded that it is "like nothing you've ever heard before."[1] Shpongle's first track, "Vapour Rumours", was released on TIP Records' Infinite Excursions compilation in 1996.[2] Their debut album, Are You Shpongled?, was released in 1998 on Twisted Records.


Posford is generally responsible for the synthesizers, studio work, and live instrumentation while Raja Ram contributes broad musical concepts and flute arrangements. Raja Ram stated in an interview that "Shpongle" is an umbrella term for feeling positive and euphoric emotions.[3] Shpongle's music is heavily influenced by psychedelic experiences and frequently makes use of sonic textures that approximate psychedelic states as well as vocal samples relating to consciousness expansion, hallucinations, and altered states of awarenesss. The track, "Divine Moments of Truth," for example, contains a vocal sample of Raja Ram describing the effects of dimethyltryptamine (DMT).
_


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21540326
> 
> 
> Most excellent concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT NTSC.......
> 
> 
> Twisted Music sent the title airmail from the UK for 1 pound postage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shpongle LIVE Roundhouse
> 
> _Shpongle is an English psychedelic downtempo/psybient music project formed in 1996. The group includes Simon Posford (aka Hallucinogen) and Raja Ram (one third of The Infinity Project). Their musical style combines traditional music from all over the globe and vocals with contemporary western synthesizer-based psychedelic music. When asked to describe Shpongle's music, Posford has responded that it is "like nothing you've ever heard before."[1] Shpongle's first track, "Vapour Rumours", was released on TIP Records' Infinite Excursions compilation in 1996.[2] Their debut album, Are You Shpongled?, was released in 1998 on Twisted Records.
> 
> 
> Posford is generally responsible for the synthesizers, studio work, and live instrumentation while Raja Ram contributes broad musical concepts and flute arrangements. Raja Ram stated in an interview that "Shpongle" is an umbrella term for feeling positive and euphoric emotions.[3] Shpongle's music is heavily influenced by psychedelic experiences and frequently makes use of sonic textures that approximate psychedelic states as well as vocal samples relating to consciousness expansion, hallucinations, and altered states of awarenesss. The track, "Divine Moments of Truth," for example, contains a vocal sample of Raja Ram describing the effects of dimethyltryptamine (DMT).
> _



Glad you love the show. You should have listened to me last May when I recommended it. You could buy it from Amazon US for $11.49 back then and it was in NTSC format.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post20481735


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Media Hostage* /forum/post/21539087
> 
> 
> Pat Metheny Group, The Way Up - Live (blu ray) - I know this is a older concert recording so this heads up is for people like me who was not aware of it. I am familiar with Pat Metheny as a side man in various jazz units but not his group.
> 
> 
> This blu ray (the standard DVD has DTS) has excellent audio quality, surround mix, video quality and video mix. The performance IMO is absolutely masterfully crafted.



Agree the concert is incredible. Pat Metheny as a _side man_? Where have you been for the last 30 years? Sorry. Sometimes I forget that not all jazz fans are followers of jazz guitar.


----------



## Media Hostage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21540756
> 
> 
> Agree the concert is incredible. Pat Metheny as a _side man_? Where have you been for the last 30 years? Sorry. Sometimes I forget that not all jazz fans are followers of jazz guitar.



You are correct I do follow jazz but not necessarily the jazz guitar. My radar never focused much on Methany, hence my absence for the last 30 years.nice comment. Actually as a player John Scofield catches my attention more.


My goal was to pass along information not to justify, debate or qualify my musical listening background because that's personal. Like I mentioned in the beginning of my post this message is for those of us who have not been around for the last 30 years.


----------



## vision-master

double post - deleted


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21540714
> 
> 
> Glad you love the show. You should have listened to me last May when I recommended it. You could buy it from Amazon US for $11.49 back then and it was in NTSC format.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post20481735



lol - guess I'm a slow learner. Still wuz under $20 shipped to me door and NTSC is pointless for me now anyhoo.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Media Hostage* /forum/post/21541885
> 
> 
> You are correct I do follow jazz but not necessarily the jazz guitar. My radar never focused much on Methany, hence my absence for the last 30 years.nice comment. Actually as a player John Scofield catches my attention more.
> 
> 
> My goal was to pass along information not to justify, debate or qualify my musical listening background because that's personal. Like I mentioned in the beginning of my post this message is for those of us who have not been around for the last 30 years.



My 30 years comment refers to the length of time Pat Metheny has been recording and performing as leader of his own group, not the age of the concert on the Blu-ray you mention. You would have to have ignored jazz guitar altogether and failed to notice countless mentions of him and his innovations and music in newspapers, magazines, television, and the internet for decades now not to know that the Pat Metheny Group has been very prominent in modern jazz since the mid-1980s, regardless of whether his music is to your taste. I really was commenting on your adjective "side man" to describe him, as Pat Metheny has been his own bandleader for 3 decades now, in addition to numerous side projects he's done with other musicians. It would be somewhat like if I mentioned that I was familiar with David Bowie only from his work as a backup singer for David Gilmour's show at the Royal Albert Hall in 2006.


----------



## vision-master

Derek Trucks is a 'side man' for Carlos Santana......


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21543016
> 
> 
> Derek Trucks is a 'side man' for Carlos Santana......



Lol. He and his wife's band are touring right now. Ticketmaster sent me a notice that they will be be near me at the end of April, but I already have tickets to see Tom Petty that same night! Too bad, as I would have liked to see Tedeschi-Trucks. Revelator is a nice album, if you don't already have it.


----------



## Artslinger

*Iron Maiden: En Vivo! [Blu-ray]*

March 27, 20

*Iron Maiden is like Rush they release a new concert DVD just about every year.*











EN VIVO! was filmed on April 10, 2011, in front of over 50,000 ecstatic fans at the Estadio Nacional, Santiago, during the Round The World In 66 Days leg of The Final Frontier World Tour.



1. Satellite 15

2. The Final Frontier

3. El Dorado

4. 2 Minutes To Midnight

5. The Talisman

6. Coming Home

7. Dance Of Death

8. The Trooper

9. The Wicker Man

10. Blood Brothers

11. When The Wild Wind Blows

12. The Evil That Men Do

13. Fear Of The Dark

14. Iron Maiden

15. The Number Of The Beast

16. Hallowed Be Thy Name

17. Running Free

18. Behind The Beast documentary

19. Satellite 15...The Final Frontier promo video (director s cut)

20. The Making of Satellite 15...The Final Frontier promo

21. The Final Frontier World Tour Show Intro


----------



## Artslinger

The Rainmakers - 25 ON LIVE DVD


May 14-15, 2011, Kansas City. The band performed their classic debut album plus other favorites, and stunning new songs for a crowd of adoring fans and friends who had grown up with the band's music. Time-Warner Cable supplied a 5-camera crew, and everything happened without a hitch. The band is in great form, the venue is a rockin' roadhouse - Knuckleheads.











Track list:


Rocking at the T-Dance

Downstream

Let My People Go-Go

Doomsville

Big Fat Blonde

Long Gone Long

The One That Got Away

Government Cheese

Drinking On the Job

Nobody Knows

Information

Given Time

My Own Bed

Half a Horse Apiece

Kansas City Times

Another Guitar

You Remind Me of Someone

Reckoning Day

Wages of Sin

Width of a Line

Hoo Dee Hoo

Go Down Swinging

Turpentine

Last Song of the Evening

One More Summer


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21545377
> 
> *Iron Maiden: En Vivo! [Blu-ray]*
> 
> March 27, 20
> 
> *Iron Maiden is like Rush they release a new concert DVD just about every year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EN VIVO! was filmed on April 10, 2011, in front of over 50,000 ecstatic fans at the Estadio Nacional, Santiago, during the Round The World In 66 Days leg of The Final Frontier World Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Satellite 15
> 
> 2. The Final Frontier
> 
> 3. El Dorado
> 
> 4. 2 Minutes To Midnight
> 
> 5. The Talisman
> 
> 6. Coming Home
> 
> 7. Dance Of Death
> 
> 8. The Trooper
> 
> 9. The Wicker Man
> 
> 10. Blood Brothers
> 
> 11. When The Wild Wind Blows
> 
> 12. The Evil That Men Do
> 
> 13. Fear Of The Dark
> 
> 14. Iron Maiden
> 
> 15. The Number Of The Beast
> 
> 16. Hallowed Be Thy Name
> 
> 17. Running Free
> 
> 18. Behind The Beast documentary
> 
> 19. Satellite 15...The Final Frontier promo video (director s cut)
> 
> 20. The Making of Satellite 15...The Final Frontier promo
> 
> 21. The Final Frontier World Tour Show Intro



I most likey will get this one, just because.









Iron Maiden En Vivo Trailer


----------



## Media Hostage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21542408
> 
> 
> My 30 years comment refers to the length of time Pat Metheny has been recording and performing as leader of his own group, not the age of the concert on the Blu-ray you mention. You would have to have ignored jazz guitar altogether and failed to notice countless mentions of him and his innovations and music in newspapers, magazines, television, and the internet for decades now not to know that the Pat Metheny Group has been very prominent in modern jazz since the mid-1980s, regardless of whether his music is to your taste. I really was commenting on your adjective "side man" to describe him, as Pat Metheny has been his own bandleader for 3 decades now, in addition to numerous side projects he's done with other musicians. It would be somewhat like if I mentioned that I was familiar with David Bowie only from his work as a backup singer for David Gilmour's show at the Royal Albert Hall in 2006.



Well I guess referring to him as a side man verifies I have not been a fan thus have not followed him. I'm pretty certain there are artists we are all are familiar with but not a fan of which we have lost touch with because of lack of interest (regardless of their media presence). I know this is the case with me.


----------



## vision-master

Jimmi Hendrix


Is like


Liquid Energy............


----------



## rich3fan




----------



## vision-master

U2


Versus


Coldplay?


----------



## Media Hostage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21559263



Rich this footage gets me every time, still shaking







.....


----------



## vision-master

Dude, that's so retro.


----------



## Media Hostage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21564982
> 
> 
> Dude, that's so retro.



Yeah, isn't it great? It's a good thing art never gets old







.


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21552437
> 
> 
> Jimmi Hendrix
> 
> 
> Is like
> 
> 
> Liquid Energy............





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21564982
> 
> 
> Dude, that's so retro.



Does anybody else besides me see the irony in these two posts?


Dude, there is no Jimi Hendrix footage that ISN'T "retro".


----------



## Media Hostage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21566441
> 
> 
> Does anybody else besides me see the irony in these two posts?
> 
> 
> Dude, there is no Jimi Hendrix footage that ISN'T "retro".



+1


----------



## g_bartman

Preordered The Scorpions in 3D, due out in late february. Should be interesting. I have the whacken DVD, great to see Uli John and Michael. I'm a huge fan of their older recordings.


----------



## vision-master

Scorpions Live Gdansk 2009 is available on-line.......


----------



## vision-master

Where do I find a copy of this title?









Juno Reactor - Live Audio Visual Experience (2007


----------



## gold2040




----------



## warrenP

Is the concert this video clip is from available on Blu-ray? Phil Collins performing In The Air Tonight


Thanks!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkd...ncert-hd_music


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenP* /forum/post/21582605
> 
> 
> Is the concert this video clip is from available on Blu-ray? Phil Collins performing In The Air Tonight
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkd...ncert-hd_music



It doesn't appear so...


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/21577082



I'm not sure if it's just me, but his playing just leaves me cold. I love blues guitar and play a tiny bit myself, but he seems so soulless. I loves me some Muddy Waters, Albert Collins, SRV (saw him live in '84), B.B., Albert King, and even blue-eyed English blues like Clapton, but I just cannot abide Joe B. I'm sure he'll get over it, but still...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21583849
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just me, but his playing just leaves me cold. I love blues guitar and play a tiny bit myself, but he seems so soulless. I loves me some Muddy Waters, Albert Collins, SRV (saw him live in '84), B.B., Albert King, and even blue-eyed English blues like Clapton, but I just cannot abide Joe B. I'm sure he'll get over it, but still...



If you like blues form white dudes check out Kenny Wayne Shepherd's new CD, one of my fav albums from last year.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21585463
> 
> 
> If you like blues form white dudes check out Kenny Wayne Shepherd's new CD, one of my fav albums from last year.



Thanks, but I've long known about KWS (and I have one of his CDs, which no longer gets any play from me). Despite his meeting and being inspired by SRV as a kid, KWS is even more soulless than Joe B, in my opinion. It takes more than technique to play the blues. It takes soul, inspiration, feeling, heart. Eric Clapton has it. Stevie Ray Vaughn had it. Kenny Wayne Shepherd does not. Not an ounce.


I appreciate the recommendation anyway.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21585868
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I've long known about KWS (and I have one of his CDs, which no longer gets any play from me). Despite his meeting and being inspired by SRV as a kid, KWS is even more soulless than Joe B, in my opinion. It takes more than technique to play the blues. It takes soul, inspiration, feeling, heart. Eric Clapton has it. Stevie Ray Vaughn had it. Kenny Wayne Shepherd does not. Not an ounce.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the recommendation anyway.



What's the phrase... vive la différence, I don't care for SRV in the least. I like Joe, not so much specifically for his playing, but the whole package, the sound of the band, songs, playing etc.


I'm glad there are so many options for each of us to find some we like.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21583849
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just me, but his playing just leaves me cold. I love blues guitar and play a tiny bit myself, but he seems so soulless. I loves me some Muddy Waters, Albert Collins, SRV (saw him live in '84), B.B., Albert King, and even blue-eyed English blues like Clapton, but I just cannot abide Joe B. I'm sure he'll get over it, but still...



I take it you've never seen Joe live, i've seen him twice on this tour and there is no one else playing today that can top his live shows. He plays for over two hours non stop and gives it his all. I own all of his studio recordings and agree that some songs sound just alright but played live they are transformed into some of the best blues/rock masterpieces that stand up to anything SRV or Clapton ever performed.

Sample anything from Live From Nowhere In Particular or the Royal Albert Hall concert to get an idea of what he is capable of, and yes, I pre-ordered Live At The Beacon on Wednesday. Now the long wait till I get hands on it.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21585868
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I've long known about KWS (and I have one of his CDs, which no longer gets any play from me). Despite his meeting and being inspired by SRV as a kid, KWS is even more soulless than Joe B, in my opinion. It takes more than technique to play the blues. It takes soul, inspiration, feeling, heart. Eric Clapton has it. Stevie Ray Vaughn had it. Kenny Wayne Shepherd does not. Not an ounce.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the recommendation anyway.



KWS soulless... well I guess everyone has an opinion.

I'm not sure how you are defining soulless, I live in Chicago and have listened to tons of the old school guys.


----------



## vision-master

Watched a 90 min youtube segment of this production last night - I'm sold, even thou I'm NOT a dead head.... picked up the Bluray version today.


----------



## vision-master

Available @ BB NOW.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21588419
> 
> 
> Available @ BB NOW.



Do you have a link? I couldn't find it


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21598613
> 
> 
> Do you have a link? I couldn't find it


 http://www.amazon.com/Scorpions-Your...8419719&sr=8-1


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/21586514
> 
> 
> I take it you've never seen Joe live, i've seen him twice on this tour and there is no one else playing today that can top his live shows. He plays for over two hours non stop and gives it his all. I own all of his studio recordings and agree that some songs sound just alright but played live they are transformed into some of the best blues/rock masterpieces that stand up to anything SRV or Clapton ever performed.
> 
> Sample anything from Live From Nowhere In Particular or the Royal Albert Hall concert to get an idea of what he is capable of, and yes, I pre-ordered Live At The Beacon on Wednesday. Now the long wait till I get hands on it.



I haven't seen him "live" live, but I've seen him in a live performance at Clapton's Crossroads Festival from the 2010 Blu-ray. I couldn't wait for his gig to end and for the next act to come on. Thanks for the recommendations. Maybe I haven't given him a fair chance.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/21599108
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scorpions-Your...8419719&sr=8-1



Thanks. I already have it preordered but above it said BB has it now


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21599171
> 
> 
> I haven't seen him "live" live, but I've seen him in a live performance at Clapton's Crossroads Festival from the 2010 Blu-ray. I couldn't wait for his gig to end and for the next act to come on. Thanks for the recommendations. Maybe I haven't given him a fair chance.



Anyone who is a fan of blues rock should check out Davey Knowles and Back Door Slam


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/21599108
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scorpions-Your...8419719&sr=8-1



No........... It's in-store at Best Buy now!


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21599726
> 
> 
> No........... It's in-store at Best Buy now!



I looked online at the bb sight and don't see it listed. May be yours put it out early?


----------



## g_bartman

Never mind, I found it. This will be my halftime show. No offense Madonna.


----------



## wattsiskey

I've been listening and watching the Mississipi Sheiks Tribute Concert











It's got some really good performances and the sound quality is decent. The stand-up base on Sweet Maggie goes really deep and is a great test for your sub system. Also allowed me to find a lot of the rattles in my room and brace them.


The DVD is not an immersive concert and the video is pretty plain vanilla but the song and performances are very good.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/21599777
> 
> 
> Never mind, I found it. This will be my halftime show. No offense Madonna.



Just did a quick run through. Wow, great show, sound and 3d adds to the experience. This will be in heavy rotation


----------



## Artslinger

If you are looking for traditional old school blues check this out...


Delmark Celebrates 55 Years of Blues


----------



## rich3fan

Well now, since you bring up the Blues, here are some pics of the Johnny Winter show I went to last week at The Granada Theater in Dallas:





























He's pretty old and frail now, but the band was tight, and he can still wail on the guitar.


----------



## JBrax

Has anybody heard the Nine Inch Nails-live Beside You In Time? I was thinking about ordering it from Amazon.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21599171
> 
> 
> I haven't seen him "live" live, but I've seen him in a live performance at Clapton's Crossroads Festival from the 2010 Blu-ray. I couldn't wait for his gig to end and for the next act to come on. Thanks for the recommendations. Maybe I haven't given him a fair chance.



Have you heard his collaboration with Beth Hart? If you have and still call him soulless then something is wrong. By the way, the same thing was said of Clapton in his early years. Look it up, Rolling Stone panned him as not being authenic. I do think Joe can be a bit derivative, but hell who isn't. As far as KWS, he is intense for sure. Whether that counts as "soul", I don't know. Having seen some of the greatest guitarist in their prime (Duane Allman, Dickie Betts before alchohol took over, Clapton with early Cream ), Joe ranks up there with them all AND he can sing.


By the way, the Clapton 2010 Crossroads show was not in any way represenative. I was at the show, and Joe was just "doing his duty" as he wasn't given much time at all. Frankly, most of the Crossroads show is more a brief representation of an artist rather than how an artist does in their own concert setting.


Finally, one of the great unsung guitarist is Leslie West. Pick up any of his blues albums (solo only, I am not a fan of Moutain) especially his latest. It is awesome. In the last year, he lost his leg to diabetes, got right back up and is touring again. Now that in my opinion is "soul". If in doubt, read some of the things people have said about his jamming with Hendrix.


----------



## LineWalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBrax* /forum/post/21609436
> 
> 
> Has anybody heard the Nine Inch Nails-live Beside You In Time? I was thinking about ordering it from Amazon.



I have that on Blu-ray, and it's a pretty potent document of NIN in action. I recommend it for anyone who has seen them (but doesn't own it yet), and for those who wish they could have seen them lately.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21585868
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I've long known about KWS (and I have one of his CDs, which no longer gets any play from me). Despite his meeting and being inspired by SRV as a kid, KWS is even more soulless than Joe B, in my opinion. It takes more than technique to play the blues. It takes soul, inspiration, feeling, heart. Eric Clapton has it. Stevie Ray Vaughn had it. Kenny Wayne Shepherd does not. Not an ounce.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the recommendation anyway.



There would be some that may say that for KWS ot Joe B to have the same "soul" in their playing as the great blues/rock legends, they also would need to truly live the life & have years of said life infect their playing.


Of course, I doubt either KWS or Joe B wish to enhance their soulfulness via years of waking up to a shot glass of whisky mixed w/ cocaine (SRV) or go on months long heroin benders (Clapton).


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21609393
> 
> 
> Well now, since you bring up the Blues, here are some pics of the Johnny Winter show I went to last week at The Granada Theater in Dallas:
> 
> 
> 
> He's pretty old and frail now, but the band was tight, and he can still wail on the guitar.



Nice to see he's still kickin'.


larry


----------



## JBrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LineWalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have that on Blu-ray, and it's a pretty potent document of NIN in action. I recommend it for anyone who has seen them (but doesn't own it yet), and for those who wish they could have seen them lately.



Thanks for the reply. On order.


----------



## wattsiskey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21608978
> 
> 
> If you are looking for traditional old school blues check this out...
> 
> 
> Delmark Celebrates 55 Years of Blues



So, I ordered it. Along with 2 other "People also view" blues DVDs










Watching my Mississippi Sheiks tribute CD, the second song is "Things about comin' my way" sung by Oh Susanna (apparently she goes by this name). Anyway, it got me in the mind to buy some more strong woman blues singers. Any suggestions?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wattsiskey* /forum/post/21611361
> 
> 
> So, I ordered it. Along with 2 other "People also view" blues DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching my Mississippi Sheiks tribute CD, the second song is "Things about comin' my way" sung by Oh Susanna (apparently she goes by this name). Anyway, it got me in the mind to buy some more strong woman blues singers. Any suggestions?



I really don't have any old school woman blues singer concert dvds.


But I can recommend these DVDs.

*B.B. King: Live at Montreux 1993*


This is the best of his concert dvds IMO, well shot and edited, great audio.










*Carlos Santana: Blues At Montreux 2009*


Another well shot with great audio from the Montreux collection. 4 great performers all in on package.











*Ana Popovic - Ana! Live In Amsterdam*


She may not be to everyone's taste but I enjoy her guitar playing and singing even with her European accent.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Susan Tedeschi, perhaps?


----------



## vision-master

Excellent quality............ -> Coldplay - HD Rock in Rio 2011 Full Concert 720p


















linky


----------



## vision-master

Just released 2-5-2012






















 Festival 2011 (Official Video)[/URL] 

_TRACKLIST:

Solar Fields - Summer (Ultimae Rec. 2007)

Ozric Tentacles - Xingu (Stretchy Rec. 2001)

Sun Control Species & Behind Blue Eyes - Second Sunrise (Iboga Rec. 2010)

Suntree - Techno Shock (Audioalchemist Rec. 2010)

Entheogenic - Liquid Universe (Universal Symbiosis Rec. 2008)

Shpongle DMT remix (Twisted / T.I.P. Rec. 2000)

Asura - Everlasting (Altar Rec. 2011)

Penta - Computer Technology (AuraQuake Rec. 2011)

Logic Bomb - Unlimited (Ozora Edit) (T.I.P. Rec. 2011)

Star Sounds Orchestra - Sultana's Delight (Yellow Sunshine Explosion Rec. 2004)

Mindwave & Sphera - Perception (IONO Music 2011)

Gaudium & Ace Ventura - In Between (Iboga Rec. 2011)

Protonica - Refresh (IONO Music 2010)

Vertex & Pion - Sunrise Tonic (Liquid Soul rmx) (Perfecto Rec. 2011)

Tripswitch - Stereogram (Section Rec. 2010)
_


----------



## A-Roc29

Late to the party on the blues discussion.

Anyone on the fence about KWS should check out the "10 Days Out" DVD. Shows him on a 10 day journey through the south, meeting and playing with a great cross-section of blues artists - from BB King & Gatemouth Brown to an obscure old woman he jams with in her tiny kitchen. The trip ends at a church where he plays with the surviving members of Muddy Waters & Howlin Wolf's bands.

It is the 1st DVD I grab when I need a blues fix, along with Clapton's "Sessions for Robert Johnson".


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/21625894
> 
> 
> Late to the party on the blues discussion.
> 
> Anyone on the fence about KWS should check out the "10 Days Out" DVD. Shows him on a 10 day journey through the south, meeting and playing with a great cross-section of blues artists - from BB King & Gatemouth Brown to an obscure old woman he jams with in her tiny kitchen. The trip ends at a church where he plays with the surviving members of Muddy Waters & Howlin Wolf's bands.
> 
> It is the 1st DVD I grab when I need a blues fix, along with Clapton's "Sessions for Robert Johnson".



I need to grab this, as I also really like the "Sessions for Robert Johnson" Clapton title. I saw KWS live a few years ago and really enjoyed the show.


Also, you true blues fans who have a universal player, check out Junior Wells "Come On In This House" (SACD) - excellent recording.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/14030672
> 
> 
> Double Trouble is great!
> 
> BTW, I'd like to recomend this blues documentary, Kenny Wayne Shepherd and Double Trouble introducing very special blues musicians. Absolutely great!
> 
> 10 Days Out... Blues From The Backroad (CD + DVD)



Another indispensable one:

*John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers and Friends: 70th Birthday Concert*


Already had this on DVD, but could not resist to rebuying on bd:


----------



## vision-master











Metallica - Rock In Rio 2011 Full Concert HD 720p


----------



## vision-master

Killer performance, video quality (fair) format 4:3 Audio - (good)


The only title available from this group.


African trance music.




























Juno Reactor - The Forest & Conga Fury 

http://www.amazon.com/Live-Tokyo-Jun...8968560&sr=1-1


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21629294
> 
> Metallica - Rock In Rio 2011 Full Concert HD 720p



I'm *very* surprised that Lars Ulrich would allow anything they do to show up on a free site. The audio and video are out of sync on my laptop here, but nevertheless, very cool vid vision-master.


I think it's time to finally add some good, live Metallica to my collection. DVD or BD concert recommendations appreciated...


----------



## A-Roc29

The cynical answer is that there are no good live Metallica DVD/BD. The one I like best is "Francais Pour Une Nuit", and their disc on the Big Four release is alright. If they would ever release one where the drums weren't the loudest thing in the mix it would be nice, but we all know Lars isn't going to let that happen.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> I'm very surprised that Lars Ulrich would allow anything they do to show up on a free site. The audio and video are out of sync on my laptop here, but nevertheless, very cool vid vision-master.
> 
> 
> I think it's time to finally add some good, live Metallica to my collection. DVD or BD concert recommendations appreciated...
> 
> __________________



Actualy the audio and video are not out of sync, it's the outdated computer system your using.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-Roc29* /forum/post/21630538
> 
> 
> The cynical answer is that there are no good live Metallica DVD/BD. The one I like best is "Francais Pour Une Nuit", and their disc on the Big Four release is alright. If they would ever release one where the drums weren't the loudest thing in the mix it would be nice, but we all know Lars isn't going to let that happen.




No good ones and the one I like best?


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21630749
> 
> 
> Actualy the audio and video are not out of sync, it's the outdated computer system your using.



Actually, you're wrong. I just watched it again and I still see the audio ahead of the video. And FYI, I'm sitting in front of my ASUS A52F laptop with i5 processor, 4 gig of ram, 500 gig HDD and plenty of GPU processing power. Why would you say my computer is outdated in the first place?


Thanks for the suggestions A-Roc29. I know they've got some of their releases out on SACD (DVD-A?), so there's always that avenue.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21631935
> 
> 
> Actually, you're wrong. I just watched it again and I still see the audio ahead of the video. And FYI, I'm sitting in front of my ASUS A52F laptop with i5 processor, 4 gig of ram, 500 gig HDD and plenty of GPU processing power. Why would you say my computer is outdated in the first place?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions A-Roc29. I know they've got some of their releases out on SACD (DVD-A?), so there's always that avenue.



Actually, you're wrong........... maybe you need 8 to 16 gig of ram and an updated video card? You need a HDMM system?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

The audio and video are INDEED out of sync.


All or most of the Rock In Rio 2011 concerts were pirated from a Brazilian TV.


----------



## vision-master

Nope.










Your streaming it my friend......



> Quote:
> All or most of the Rock In Rio 2011 concerts were pirated from a Brazilian TV



So?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

I do not know, ask FBI


----------



## vision-master

So you live in fear down there.


Why not contact the FBI bc I'm watching aso called prirate rock concert on youtube.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

OK good luck!


----------



## vision-master

DVD's will go by the wayside as VHS tapes did. Since getting a HD muti-media computer, my world has changed. What are you waiting for?


The times they are a changing.........


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21633334
> 
> 
> Actually, you're wrong........... maybe you need 8 to 16 gig of ram and an updated video card? You need a HDMM system?



So, instead of even acknowledging the fact that I expressed my gratitude about the video you posted, you decide to focus on my harmless, off-the-cuff comment about it being out of sync, and insist my equipment is out of date, and thus taking the thread way off topic. Really dude?










Oh and, "HDMM"??? What's that? Enlighten me vision.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21633419
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your streaming it my friend......



Not sure what that means. It's out of sync because he's streaming it, or because he could get in trouble with the FBI because he's watching it? If you're posting videos that were illegally uploaded to YouTube, the posts should probably be reported to a mod.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21633503
> 
> 
> So you live in fear down there.



What the hell kind of remark is that?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why not contact the FBI bc I'm watching aso called prirate rock concert on youtube.



Wow. Ya know what I've noticed dude? You seem to camp out in this thread pretty much exclusively. Why is that? What do you watch concert DVD's on? You also come across as a smart-ass most of the time too. Are there some new parameters for this thread that every other member who posts something that ends up drawing smart-ass remarks from you needs to be made aware of?


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21633616
> 
> 
> DVD's will go by the wayside as VHS tapes did. Since getting a HD muti-media computer, my world has changed. What are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> The times they are a changing.........



Oh I see. HDMM means HD Multi-media computer. Does your HDMM have a 57" screen?


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21633616
> 
> 
> DVD's will go by the wayside as VHS tapes did. Since getting a HD muti-media computer, my world has changed. What are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> The times they are a changing.........



Do you really want to discuss it here? Sorry, I pass


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Not sure what that means. It's out of sync because he's streaming it, or because he could get in trouble with the FBI because he's watching it? If you're posting videos that were illegally uploaded to YouTube, the posts should probably be reported to a mod.



So now your a cyber cop.










Show me where this video posted is illegal?


----------



## westgate

¡ʇı oʇ ƃuıʞɔıʇs ɯ,ı puɐ ʎɹoʇs ʎɯ s,ʇɐɥʇ ˙ɹozıʇǝƃpıʍ nɹɟnɹɟ ǝɥʇ oʇ ɹozısnɯɐɹɟ nʇnʇ ǝɥʇ pǝʇɹodǝɹ sɐɥ ıqɟ ǝɥʇ...


----------



## rich3fan












This thread gives me the Blues...











I DVR'ed this earlier from HDNET and am watching it right now. AQ & PQ are very good on my ancient equipment. Tasty stuff. The CD+DVD set can be had @ Amazon for about $15 bucks.


----------



## wattsiskey

This isn't a concert, really but an amazing documentary with lots of music. You see me laughin' 


The post card included in the DVD is worth it alone.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21633676
> 
> 
> Oh I see. HDMM means HD Multi-media computer. Does your HDMM have a 57" screen?



Actually I have my 50" Plasma hooked up to my HTPC.


----------



## vision-master

I use mine as my workstation too - 37" LCD


Asus muti-media computer

Technices - SU-C04 amp

Two KLH bookself speakers

10" Sub.


Into the whole system for under $1,000.


----------



## vision-master

14 disks..........










This title will be released on April 17, 2012.


Run Time: 2280 minutes


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21637935
> 
> 
> 14 disks..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This title will be released on April 17, 2012.
> 
> 
> Run Time: 2280 minutes



$98 for 48 hours of music, this is a bargain if you're a Deadhead....


----------



## A-Roc29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21630756
> 
> 
> No good ones and the one I like best?



LOL.

I guess I should have said "the one I dislike least". Nice catch.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/21638480
> 
> 
> $98 for 48 hours of music, this is a bargain if you're a Deadhead....



How many Deadheads actually own a Blu-ray player?


Aren't most of them still using a Sharpie to label their latest score of some rare bootleg cassette tape?


----------



## vision-master

48 hrs of the Dead.










The Grateful Dead movie is enough for me. Imagine all those 1/2 hr songs...


----------



## saeyedoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21638774
> 
> 
> How many Deadheads actually own a Blu-ray player?
> 
> 
> Aren't most of them still using a Sharpie to label their latest score of some rare bootleg cassette tape?



Actually, a lot of us aging Deadheads are now doctors and lawyers. All of that great bootleg stuff is on the internet now in high res. Checkout archive.org sometime.


----------



## vision-master

Don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys...........


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21638849
> 
> 
> 48 hrs of the Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grateful Dead movie is enough for me. Imagine all those 1/2 hr songs...



You just need to learn to appreciate the art of noodling.


(47 hours worth







.)


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21647694
> 
> 
> You just need to learn to appreciate the art of noodling.



I thought noodling was when you caught catfish with your hands?


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saeyedoc* /forum/post/21638987
> 
> 
> Actually, a lot of us aging Deadheads are now doctors and lawyers. All of that great bootleg stuff is on the internet now in high res. Checkout archive.org sometime.



Heh. Yeah, I know. Just projecting from memory of my Deadhead buddies in college and law school. That was more than a couple of decades ago. I'm sure most of them are doing just fine. I'll bet a few of them even have BDPs.


----------



## jjeff

Are we sure they are BDs? 47 hrs of DVDs would be a great deal for $98, 47 hrs of BDs would be unbelievable


----------



## vision-master

Just bc it's 'Bluray' don't mean it's better quality than SD. Old grainy video is still old grainy no matter what format it's in.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/21651034
> 
> 
> Are we sure they are BDs? 47 hrs of DVDs would be a great deal for $98, 47 hrs of BDs would be unbelievable



They are not BD, DVD only....


----------



## JMartinko

The only one of the discs that has been released on bluray is the "Grateful Dead Movie". I doubt most of the others would be released that way as most of them are taken from the NTSC video screens that were used next to the stage for the shows. Only a couple of the shows appear to be from a film archive, and for example, the footage from the Pyramid shows was pretty simple film, not high professional quality. Some of us old time Dead junkies have them already anyway, and some of the 'extras' were actually in a great collectors addition put out a few years back with some books and memorabilia and other items with some extra show discs included. It is a beautiful collection. This will be a great purchase if you are missing some of the shows though, as many of them have been out of print for many years (such as some of the 'view from the vault' shows) except on places like ebay and with some dealers who collected a bunch on release day.


Now if you really want to spend some hours with the Dead, I recommend the recent release of the box set from the Europe '72 tour. It came in a neat suitcase or trunk with stickers from the towns of all of the shows on the box. No video involved, but the box set has the complete recording from all 22 shows from the tour. They were made from the original 16 track tapes from the shows. WB had them lug around the 16 track for the entire tour, and they were used for some 'greatest hit records' back in the day. They were recently totally remixed, mastered at 96/24 and released in a box set unfortunately on HDCD discs, not Hi-rez. Some of the finest mixes of Dead shows I have ever heard. 73 CD's in all. Now that's what I call a "box set".


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21651167
> 
> 
> Just bc it's 'Bluray' don't mean it's better quality than SD. Old grainy video is still old grainy no matter what format it's in.



Thats true but unlike old video the audio can be better in HD formats.


----------



## vision-master

This title will be released on March 9, 2012.











PAL format, works for me.









_Trackliste


1 Status Quo Caroline

2 Sabaton Primo Victoriy

3 Candlemass Black Dwarf

4 Saxon The Bands On And Played

5 Doro You're My Family

6 Edguy Superheroes

7 Kamelot March of Mephisto

8 Treat Conspiracy

9 The Poodles Kingdom of Heaven

10 Motörhead Overkill

11 Crucified Barbara Bad Hangover

12 Blackfoot Sunshine Again

13 Ted Nugent Cat Scratch Fever

14 Diamond Head Am I Evil

15 Behemoth Demigod

16 Venom Black Metal

17 Sammy Hagar I Can't Drive 55

18 Alice Cooper School's Out


Bonus

1 Tri State Corner Sooner Or Later

2 Blowsight Days Of Rain

3 Rauschhardt War

4 Maxxwell Outlaw

5 Tempesta The Way It Is

6 Die! Schöner Schein

7 Vivian Rebound

8 Human Zoo Taste Like Sugar

9 J.Martin f.R.Springfield Love s.body

10 Pump Ready Aim and Fire
_


----------



## vision-master

This title will be released on March 26, 2012.


Bluray - in the UK........


Run Time - 196 min









_Product Description

Alter Bridge Live At Wembley is a stunning show shot in HD and 3D on November 29, 2011 at the historic Wembley Arena in London in front of a sold out crowd of over 10,000 die-hard fans. The show is the most significant moment in the band's 8-year career, as their goal from day one was to play Wembley. The band ripped through a 21 song set featuring songs from all 3 of their albums including the hits: Rise Today , Watch Over You , Blackbird , Ghosts Of Days Gone By and Isolation . The film was directed by Award-winning Director Daniel E Catullo III, who also produced and directed the band's previous DVD Live From Amsterdam . The package also includes a one-hour documentary The Road To Wembley , a live CD with 16 songs and a photo gallery.Disc 1 1.Slip To The Void 2.Find The Real 3.Ghosts Of Days Gone By 4.Come To Life 5.All Hope Is Gone 6.Metalingus 7.I Know It Hurts 8.Coeur'd Alene 9.Blackbird 10.Wonderful Life 11.Watch Over You 12.Ties That Bind 13.Isolation 14.Rise Today Disc 2 1.Slip To The Void 2.Find The Real 3.Ghosts of Days Gone By 4.Before Tomorrow Comes 5.Come To Life 6.All Hope Is Gone 7.White Knuckles 8.Brand New Start 9.Metalingus 10.Broken Wings 11.I Know It Hurts 12.One Day Remains 13.Coeur'd Alene 14.Buried Alive 15.Blackbird 16.Wonderful Life 17.Watch Over You 18.Ties That Bind 19.Isolation 20.Open Your Eyes 21.Rise Today_

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alter-Bridge..._bsnr_501888_5 

*Pre- Ordered Bluray from the UK = $21.14 shipped to door.......*


(Can't tell if it's a Region free Disk?)




This title will be released on April 3, 2012 in the USA (non-Bluray) 3 disks........

*Over $32 shipped to door and NOT Bluray from Amazon usa.*

http://www.amazon.com/Live-at-Wemble...sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## digital desire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21587627
> 
> 
> Watched a 90 min youtube segment of this production last night - I'm sold, even thou I'm NOT a dead head.... picked up the Bluray version today.



I am stunned by how good this is! No deadhead should be without!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21656032
> 
> 
> This title will be released on March 26, 2012This title will be released on April 3, 2012 in the USA (non-Bluray) 3 disks........
> 
> *Over $32 shipped to door and NOT Bluray from Amazon usa.*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Live-at-Wemble...sr=1-1-catcorr



It really blows that Europe seems to always gets music Bluray/DVD releases 2 months before the US market, and then many Bluray releases never even make it to the US.


Maybe it has something to do with the BULLCRAP US copyright laws and music industry contracts.


----------



## vision-master

Hope it works in the Bluray player, otherwise it's time to purchase that Bluray computer drive for the HTPC. Something I've been meaning to do anyways.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21658523
> 
> 
> Hope it works in the Bluray player, otherwise it's time to purchase that Bluray computer drive for the HTPC. Something I've been meaning to do anyways.



Yeah just remember you need special software to play Bluray on a HTPC.


----------



## vision-master

Tell me more........


----------



## dragonbud0

The Phantom of the Opera at the Royal Albert Hall [Blu-ray]

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...3HCSS29QV6TSDX 


I've seen the Broadway version 3x but finally got a chance to get this BR after 25 years. It's a classic if you enjoyed the show. For some reason, I could only played DTS 2-channel, not 5.1. It was great to see Sarah Brightman doing one of the songs (Phantom of the Opera w/ 5 Phantom actors) in the finale.


----------



## vision-master

Alter Bridge Live Wembley [Blu-ray] Region1 now available in USA.










Cancelled UK order..........

http://www.amazon.com/Alter-Bridge-L...9598719&sr=1-4


----------



## maritimer555

Hi Folks,


I wanted to give some of you a heads up. I was searching for Blu rays versions of a couple of Phil Collins concerts today. I didn't find what I wanted but he does have a new realase coming out next month.

Phil Collins: Live at Montreux 2004 [Blu-ray] -$15.49


From the site;

Editorial Reviews

Phil Collins has made a number of appearances at Montreux over the years as a solo artist, with his big band or as a guest performer with the likes of Eric Clapton and Quincy Jones. The main show on this Blu-Ray was filmed in high definition at the 2004 festival and captures Phil performing all of his best known hits from his solo career. The bonus material is a performance by the Phil Collins Big Band at Montreux in 1996. This is the first time any of Phil's big band material has been made available. This combination of all his classic songs coupled with the rarely seen big band material shows the breadth of musical genres Phil has covered in his career and makes a perfect celebration of Phil Collins association with Montreux. / Bonus Features: Phil Collins Big Band Live At Montreux 1996: 1) Two Hearts 2) That's All 3) In The Air Tonight 4) Invisible Touch 5) West Side 6) Against All Odds 7) Hand In Hand 8) There'll Be Some Changes Made (featuring Tony Bennett) 9) Milestones 10) Los Endos 11) Always 12) Do Nothing Til You Hear From Me 13) Sussudio / Track Listing: 1) Drum Thing 2) Something Happened On The Way To Heaven 3) Against All Odds 4) Don't Lose My Number 5) You'll Be In My Heart 6) One More Night 7) Can t Stop Lovin You 8) Hang In Long Enough 9) True Colours 10) Come With Me 11) A Groovy Kind Of Love 12) I Missed Again 13) Another Day In Paradise 14) No Way Out 15) Separate Lives 16) In The Air Tonight 17) Dance Into The Light 18) You Can't Hurry Love 19) Two Hearts 20) Wear My Hat 21) Easy Lover 22) Sussudio 23) It's Not Too Late 24) Drums Again 25) Take Me Home



So you may not be a Phil fan but the tip I saw posted by another Amazon.Ca customer was that Amazon.ca discounts pre orders and then once they are released the price goes up, but you save by pre ordereing. The difference can be $6-10.


Back to the concert itself. I'm anxious to get it as I have 2 of his Paris shows (1997 & 2004) on DVD and they are awesome. Like the 2 Eagles concerts, I was hoping they would come out on Blu Ray ( Yes I have read that because of the way and time they were taped, I shouldn't hold my breath). So if his performance on this Montreux show is half as good as the 2 Paris dvds, then seeing and hearing it on Blu Ray will make me happy.


So does anyone know of any soon to be released Blu Ray concerts that you'd recommend ?


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonbud0* /forum/post/21660772
> 
> 
> The Phantom of the Opera at the Royal Albert Hall [Blu-ray]
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...3HCSS29QV6TSDX
> 
> 
> I've seen the Broadway version 3x but finally got a chance to get this BR after 25 years. It's a classic if you enjoyed the show. For some reason, I could only played DTS 2-channel, not 5.1. It was great to see Sarah Brightman doing one of the songs (Phantom of the Opera w/ 5 Phantom actors) in the finale.



Got this one because the wife loves the show (I admit to liking quite a few of the songs myself) and the sound is excellent; listened in DTS-MA 5.1 without problem. I wouldn't mind getting more stage presentations on Blu Ray if they were on par with this one, as it was very well done.


----------



## Thrummer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21005419
> 
> 
> I'm a prude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't buy another unless it's 1080p and DTS-MA or TrueHD. The technical advantages go up exponentially with the capability of a system. For instance, at 14' wide, my DVD of James Taylor or Norah Jones look like @#$%. Doesn't matter so much on a TV. Once my eyes and ears have tasted a production like the Dave and Tim disc or David Foster, it's not worth the time to watch most others.
> 
> 
> Problem is, it's such a slow trickle of these technical gems. Honestly, I wonder if I enjoy a fine production better than I do the band itself. I could watch ANYTHING at the quality level of DM and TR.



Which David Foster and friends is the best; Hit Man 2009 (BD) or Hit Man Returns 2011 (DVD). The BD by virture of BD, or are they both equally good?


Any other Foster recommendations.


----------



## tony123

They are fairly close in quality. The first one (2009) is the better though. Better performances and technically superior.


----------



## putox1051













A must have , if you're an RT fan.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Ri.../35038/#Review


----------



## tony123

*Adele-* I very much enjoyed it. For content alone, it's one of my favorites now. She's a delight, making the concert very personal. Technically, it was a mixed bag for me. Particularly the faster tempo songs, were almost ruined by the goofy, busy video editing. Audio did some things very well and others not so much. Her voice was well presented and was the clearest and most direct vocal of any concert I have. On quiet acoustic numbers it was distinct and impressive. However, I did notice compression on the louder numbers. When the full orchestra joined in, it lost separation and simply became muddy. I also would have preferred a more solid low end. It wasn't as tight and potent as some. I boosted the LFE by 4db and it helped bring it out some, but overall it was sloppy LFE I thought.


Still, I would put this near the top of the pile as a great night of musical enjoyment that will get repeated viewing in our theater!


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonbud0* /forum/post/21660772
> 
> 
> The Phantom of the Opera at the Royal Albert Hall [Blu-ray]
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...3HCSS29QV6TSDX
> 
> 
> For some reason, I could only played DTS 2-channel, not 5.1.



Thinking back, I remember that it defaults to 2.0 and you have to click 5.1, just like back in the day in the early days of DVD.


----------



## maritimer555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21687900
> 
> *Adele-* I very much enjoyed it. For content alone, it's one of my favorites now. She's a delight, making the concert very personal. Technically, it was a mixed bag for me. Particularly the faster tempo songs, were almost ruined by the goofy, busy video editing. Audio did some things very well and others not so much. Her voice was well presented and was the clearest and most direct vocal of any concert I have. On quiet acoustic numbers it was distinct and impressive. However, I did notice compression on the louder numbers. When the full orchestra joined in, it lost separation and simply became muddy. I also would have preferred a more solid low end. It wasn't as tight and potent as some. I boosted the LFE by 4db and it helped bring it out some, but overall it was sloppy LFE I thought.
> 
> 
> Still, I would put this near the top of the pile as a great night of musical enjoyment that will get repeated viewing in our theater!




I second that. I liked it alot and now consider it in my top 10.


----------



## dragonbud0

Ditto. I got this one on SD-DVD. Her voice was awesome at time. It's amazing that she was 21 when the "album" was released.


----------



## vision-master

You ppl are sooooooo mainstream. 'Yawn'...........


----------



## tony123

I'm sure you're ribbing us, but I've never understood the "mainstream isn't cool" theory. As if popularity waters down talent? I really don't care how many other people like what I like.


I've said this before, my enjoyment of production value and the technical quality of a disc are in most cases more important than the content itself. I love to hear my system at its best. Don't think I'd listen to my favorite performer if it was only available in a thrown together piece of junk disc.


----------



## vision-master

Why are all most all the Bluray concerts 1080i now?


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21695970
> 
> 
> Why are all most all the Bluray concerts 1080i now?



Because they look much better at 1080i60, vs the film look of 1080p24. The ones shot at 1080p24 that I have seen make it seem like you are watching a movie rather than a live concert.


----------



## rich3fan

Why don't you call Sony and find out?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/21696009
> 
> 
> Because they look much better at 1080i60, vs the film look of 1080p24. The ones shot at 1080p24 that I have seen make it seem like you are watching a movie rather than a live concert.



So why the 1080p TV's?


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21696618
> 
> 
> So why the 1080p TV's?



Its about framerate, not resolution. 60i will always look more live, real and smooth compared to 24p. Bluray does not support 60p.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/21696983
> 
> 
> Its about framerate, not resolution. 60i will always look more live, real and smooth compared to 24p. Bluray does not support 60p.



Yeah sure, 640 x 480 looks real smooth too.


----------



## TBert

 Attachment 238466 


Santana live at Montreux 2011 blu ray. Excellent video and audio (see review at bluray.com). The concert is almost three hrs. long and spans the greatest hits of his career including the classics from the late 60's and 70's. I was a little apprehensive during his intro and then version of AC/DC "Back in Black", but then the real fun kicked in and I was in heaven (even a guest appearance by Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeschi). This may be the best sounding blu ray concert in my collection, the dts HD audio is incredible.


----------



## vision-master

You forgot Carlos new wife (played with the band in one song).



















They don't have the fire of new groups, very polished and more jazzy these day's..... BUT - One of the best live act's I've ever seen.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBert* /forum/post/21699968
> 
> Attachment 238466
> 
> 
> Santana live at Montreux 2011 blu ray. Excellent video and audio (see review at bluray.com). The concert is almost three hrs. long and spans the greatest hits of his career including the classics from the late 60's and 70's. I was a little apprehensive during his intro and then version of AC/DC "Back in Black", but then the real fun kicked in and I was in heaven (even a guest appearance by Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeschi). This may be the best sounding blu ray concert in my collection, the dts HD audio is incredible.



I just watched Santana live at Montreux 2011 Bluray this weekend everything about the release is top knotch.


----------



## rich3fan

It's in my Amazon cart. Just need another concert DVD/BD to get free shipping, but it's a toss up right now between Peter Gabriel's "New Blood Live..." BD & a Moody Blues BD.


Hmmm... the price of the Santana BD just went up two bucks since putting it in my cart yesterday.


----------



## vision-master

The Moody Blues: Lovely to See You: Live from the Greek......... is a good one, even though Ray Thomas retired a few years ago.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21703411
> 
> 
> It's in my Amazon cart. Just need another concert DVD/BD to get free shipping, but it's a toss up right now between Peter Gabriel's "New Blood Live..." BD & a Moody Blues BD.



New Blood is very good. If you're okay orchestral arrangement's of the material, you should enjoy it. I really like the selection of songs.


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21703443
> 
> 
> The Moody Blues: Lovely to See You: Live from the Greek......... is a good one, even though Ray Thomas retired a few years ago.



I love that disc.Wish they would release new material and a new concert disc.


----------



## mattg3

Heres a recommendation from left field.The disc I use to show off my Samsung 55 8500 is a concert by Take That called The circus Live.Its the biggest concert spectacle I have ever seen and must have cost a ton to produce.Its from Wembly stadium a few years ago.Kind of like cirque De solei combined with the BEE GEES if you can picture that.Robbie Williams used to be in this group but he is not in this concert.There is a second disc included where the group sings with acoustic instruments and strings at Abby Road studios and it really shows off the wonderful harmony and songwriting of the group that kind of gets lost in the spectacle of the circus show.

Concert is beautifully shot in HD with amazing PQ.I picked this up used on amazon Marketplace for under 10 bucks.Most entertaining three hours I have spent in a while.


----------



## vision-master

The circus Live...........


Interesting, I'm in the mood for a huge production!










Just ordered a used (all regions) from the UK - shipped to door (under $10)........


----------



## mattg3

Amazon UK?How did you get a US price on the disc?I would like to buy their new dvd Progress from last summers tour where Robbie Williams joined them.Still a bit high on Amazon US.but pretty cheap in pounds on amazon UK.Did UK take your credit card?

well anyway hope you like the Circus spectacle.I cant get some of their songs out of my head which is a good thing for music that i would normally ignore.


----------



## vision-master

I just logged in as I do with Amazon USA........... Now Amazon Japan is another story.


----------



## mattg3

So Amazon UK did the conversion into dollars and you used credit card to pay?I see a bunch of them on there for under 3 pounds.Is that what you bought?


----------



## vision-master

You can click on a button to convert pounds to dollars.


I did nothing more than log-on as I do with Amazon USA.


----------



## mattg3

thanks


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks



I've bought several BD's from Amazon UK. Shipping is reasonable and the price difference can be pretty substantial compared to the US site. No worries.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/21703609
> 
> 
> New Blood is very good. If you're okay orchestral arrangement's of the material, you should enjoy it. I really like the selection of songs.



Can't say I agree. The pace is just too slow for my tastes...I was disappointed.


But on the plus side the video and audio quality are top notch.


----------



## vision-master

Ok, why can't I purchase DVD's from Amazon Japan?


----------



## rich3fan

This one:







and this one:







are due to arrive tomorrow. Should provide for some good entertainment during my rain-soaked weekend.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This one: and this one: are due to arrive tomorrow. Should provide for some good entertainment during my rain-soaked weekend.



Love them both! Have fun!


----------



## Yosh70

As always, when picking up a few things at Walmart, I stopped at the DVD section and see whats new or cheap for BD/DVD movies and concerts.


They had a Styx concert I never seen before (just like the Bachman/Turner one I got from there) and it was showcasing 2 complete albums. Pieces of Eight and my favorite Styx songs from the timeless classic, The Grand Illusion.


I havent played it on the HT system as I just sent my tweeters from my Studio's to Paradigm for an upgrade but I went thru a few songs on the computer. Picture and sound was excellent and the songs reminded me of days gone by.


Dont miss it if you're a Styx fan.


----------



## tony123

Thanks for the review Yosh. I've had my eye on that one a little while now.


----------



## Artslinger

The audio and video are excellent on that new Styx Bluray.


No matter what you think about classic rock bands in the year 2012 or the absence of Dennis DeYoung, this is still a pretty good concert DVD.


----------



## Yosh70

I was quite impressed by Gowan and his keyboard finesse.....he got the tunes pretty well right on as well!


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21781039
> 
> 
> The audio and video are excellent on that new Styx Bluray.
> 
> 
> No matter what you think about classic rock bands in the year 2012 or the absence of Dennis DeYoung, this is still a pretty good concert DVD.



I picked it up Tuesday, watched Grand Illusion that night and Pieces of Eight last night, excellent disc!


----------



## vision-master

Ok, I'm running out of material.......... so stopped by BB yesterday and picked this up..











I like these guy's.......... watched the entire show, gonna watch it again tonight. It didn't seem as sterile as some Soundstage concerts.


----------



## Artslinger













Alter Bridge: Live at Wembley Blu-ray


Alter Bridge At Wembley is a stunning show shot in HD and 3D on November 29, 2011 at the historic Wembley Arena in London in front of a sold out crowd of over 10,000 die-hard fans. The show is the most significant moment in the band s 8-year career, as their goal from day one was to play Wembley. The band ripped through a 21 song set featuring songs from all 3 of their albums including the hits: Rise Today , Watch Over You , Blackbird , Ghosts Of Days Gone By and Isolation . The film was Directed by Award-winning Director Daniel E Catullo III, who also produced and directed the band s previous DVD Live From Amsterdam . The package also includes a one-hour documentary The Road To Wembley , a photo gallery and a live CD with 14 songs.


Disc 1

1. Slip To The Void

2. Find The Real

3. Ghosts Of Days Gone By

4. Come To Life

5. All Hope Is Gone

6. Metalingus

7. I Know It Hurts

8. Coeur d Alene

9. Blackbird

10. Wonderful Life

11. Watch Over You

12. Ties That Bind

13. Isolation

14. Rise Today

Disc 2

1. Slip To The Void(DVD)

2. Find The Real(DVD)

3. Ghosts of Days Gone By(DVD)

4. Before Tomorrow Comes(DVD)

5. Come To Life(DVD)

6. All Hope Is Gone(DVD)

7. White Knuckles(DVD)

8. Brand New Start(DVD)

9. Metalingus(DVD)

10. Broken Wings(DVD)

11. I Know It Hurts(DVD)

12. One Day Remains(DVD)

13. Coeur d Alene(DVD)

14. Buried Alive(DVD)

15. Blackbird(DVD)

16. Wonderful Life(DVD)

17. Watch Over You(DVD)

18. Ties That Bind(DVD)

19. Isolation(DVD)

20. Open Your Eyes(DVD)

21. Rise Today(DVD)


----------



## vision-master

BB has the new Alter Bridge DVD in stock, my bluray copy should be in the mail box tomorrow as I pre-ordered it from Amazon.


Also, BB has the new *Iron Maiden* and *Joe Bonamassa* DVD in stock. Today was an expensive day.......... as I picked up both.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21830706
> 
> 
> BB has the new Alter Bridge DVD in stock, my bluray copy should be in the mail box tomorrow as I pre-ordered it from Amazon.
> 
> 
> Also, BB has the new *Iron Maiden* and *Joe Bonamassa* DVD in stock. Today was an expensive day.......... as I picked up both.



Yep just received my Joe Bonamassa Live At The Beacon today straight from Joe's online store. We saw them twice on this tour and I am ready to relive the moment.


----------



## ratpacker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21781039
> 
> 
> The audio and video are excellent on that new Styx Bluray.
> 
> 
> No matter what you think about classic rock bands in the year 2012 or the absence of Dennis DeYoung, this is still a pretty good concert DVD.



Imo, the absence of DeYoung is addition by subtraction. Most of the stuff Tommy Shaw fronted was honest to God rockin', while most of the stuff DeYoung did was girly-man shlock. A true Jeckyll 'n Hyde band. YMMV.


----------



## Rammitinski

I actually lost most of my interest in Styx about the time that Shaw replaced John Curelewski. I'm sure DeYoung going completely schmaltz ruined them for a lot of others, though. But they had already kind of lost me by then.


DeYoung didn't really start out that way, though. Many, if not most of his tunes were actually pretty good back in the earlier days, and the band rocked more overall at that time. I actually saw them live then, once at my high school, and 2 more times at other, local ones, and they were pretty much a different band. Not heavy metal or anything like that, but definitely a bit harder-edged and more party-rockish, and not as slick, over-produced and calculating. The music was centered more around a "dual-guitar" sound. They had lost that entirely when they got Shaw (which, to be fair, really started being put into place a couple of albums before that, after they left Wooden Nickel records. It wasn't so much Shaw himself - I mean, he is good at what he does - it was that they chose him to take them specifically to where they were trying to get, and it just wasn't what I had been into the band for up until that time).


----------



## Artslinger












Release date: 04 June 2012


Stone Temple Pilots : Alive In The Windy City


Format : Blu-ray Music

Video : 16:9

Audio : DTS-HD Master Audio, LPCM Stereo

Publisher : Eagle Rock

Other Information : Running Time: 92 mins approx



Filmed at a sold out Riviera Theatre in Chicago in March 2010, Alive In The Windy City is the first Stone Temple Pilots live concert to be authorised for video release. The band are in top form and the show both looks and sounds spectacular. The concert was held shortly before the release of their recent Stone Temple Pilots album and the tracklisting combines new songs interspersed with their classic hits. This is a great live concert by one of the most successful rock acts of the last twenty years.



TRACK LIST


1. Vasoline

2. Crackerman

3. Wicked Garden

4. Hollywood *****

3. Between The Lines

6. Hickory Dichotomy

7. Big Empty

8. Sour Girl

9. Creep

10. Plush

11. Interstate Love Song

12. Bagman

13. Huckleberry Crumble

14. Sex Type Thing

15. Dead And Bloated

16. Lounge Fly

17. Piece Of Pie

18. Trippin' On A Hole In A Paper Heart


----------



## vision-master

Think I'm done with Iron Maiden. Matter of fact, think I'm done with metal music period.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21833123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release date: 04 June 2012
> 
> 
> Stone Temple Pilots : Alive In The Windy City
> 
> 
> Format : Blu-ray Music
> 
> Video : 16:9
> 
> Audio : DTS-HD Master Audio, LPCM Stereo
> 
> Publisher : Eagle Rock
> 
> Other Information : Running Time: 92 mins approx
> 
> 
> 
> Filmed at a sold out Riviera Theatre in Chicago in March 2010, Alive In The Windy City is the first Stone Temple Pilots live concert to be authorised for video release. The band are in top form and the show both looks and sounds spectacular. The concert was held shortly before the release of their recent Stone Temple Pilots album and the tracklisting combines new songs interspersed with their classic hits. This is a great live concert by one of the most successful rock acts of the last twenty years.
> 
> 
> 
> TRACK LIST
> 
> 
> 1. Vasoline
> 
> 2. Crackerman
> 
> 3. Wicked Garden
> 
> 4. Hollywood *****
> 
> 3. Between The Lines
> 
> 6. Hickory Dichotomy
> 
> 7. Big Empty
> 
> 8. Sour Girl
> 
> 9. Creep
> 
> 10. Plush
> 
> 11. Interstate Love Song
> 
> 12. Bagman
> 
> 13. Huckleberry Crumble
> 
> 14. Sex Type Thing
> 
> 15. Dead And Bloated
> 
> 16. Lounge Fly
> 
> 17. Piece Of Pie
> 
> 18. Trippin' On A Hole In A Paper Heart



Thanks, release day purchase for me. Love STP


----------



## vision-master

Someone wrote this review on Amazon - I agree totally.









*Iron Maiden's new DVD*

_Maiden have probably reached the peak of what is unbearably self-aggrandizing behaviour. At this point it's really about letting you know they're a big popular band. From the start there's the shots of the usual fans who will shout you down telling you that "OMFG MIADINE BEASZT EVAER!! FLACK OFF!!!!" with an over produced and numbingly senseless montage of some sci-fi sort set to Satellite 26. The music from Final Frontier was about the most pointless of their career but that doesn't matter when there's a great show to put on. It's not about the music. Throw in the comic relief elements of Janick and Nicko and you have the best entertainment a candy floss bearing kid could have. To see Janick doing pirouette after pirouette in close shot HD, and a midget singer doing split leaps and just managing to avoid soiling his pants on the not really high notes is worth the price of this disc and more. Maiden has everything Steve and Rod wanted, status, fan numbers, money, mock prog rock music. If you look at Maiden's real picture of Dorian Gray, you'll see a Fat Elvis, about to keel over on the toilet. This video is really the most shallow garbage released by Maiden and a step down even from the previous videos of the last decade. The split screens are like a tv show preview, just worsening the whole effect. It's like heaven for those who are faithful to a brand and have no brains or taste._


Looks like Amazon pulled this review? So much for being honest. Looks like Amazon cooks the books somtimes....?


----------



## mattg3

Sounds like crap but sometimes a review like that might actually sell a product to people who love to watch train wrecks.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21838054
> 
> 
> Someone wrote this review on Amazon - I agree totally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iron Maiden's new DVD*
> 
> _Maiden have probably reached the peak of what is unbearably self-aggrandizing behaviour. At this point it's really about letting you know they're a big popular band. From the start there's the shots of the usual fans who will shout you down telling you that "OMFG MIADINE BEASZT EVAER!! FLACK OFF!!!!" with an over produced and numbingly senseless montage of some sci-fi sort set to Satellite 26. The music from Final Frontier was about the most pointless of their career but that doesn't matter when there's a great show to put on. It's not about the music. Throw in the comic relief elements of Janick and Nicko and you have the best entertainment a candy floss bearing kid could have. To see Janick doing pirouette after pirouette in close shot HD, and a midget singer doing split leaps and just managing to avoid soiling his pants on the not really high notes is worth the price of this disc and more. Maiden has everything Steve and Rod wanted, status, fan numbers, money, mock prog rock music. If you look at Maiden's real picture of Dorian Gray, you'll see a Fat Elvis, about to keel over on the toilet. This video is really the most shallow garbage released by Maiden and a step down even from the previous videos of the last decade. The split screens are like a tv show preview, just worsening the whole effect. It's like heaven for those who are faithful to a brand and have no brains or taste._
> 
> 
> Looks like Amazon pulled this review? So much for being honest. Looks like Amazon cooks the books somtimes....?



No...Steve Harris simply found the guy that posted the review & bashed his face in w/ a sparkle blue P-Bass, Jay & Silent Bob-style. Then Janick pirouetted over the reviewer's mortally wounded skull while shredding on an old Stratocaster, Nicko cracked a joke about it being "just a flesh wound", then Bruce dropped his shorts & attempted his Number of the Beast shriek while squatting over the bleeding "fan"...and you probably know what happened next..


Been a fan of Maiden since first discovering them in 1981 @ the age of 11. Been a fan club member for just slightly less time. Have seen them live many times over the years - and will again this August (and once again....killer seats...the real payoff of FC membership).


One thing I have known since around '81 is that IM will put out at least one live recording between each studio album/tour. I believe the Druids used to use the IM concert album/home video release schedule to mark the passing of time.


That said....I saw IM on the 1st US leg of the Final Frontier tour, which was about 2 months before that album was released. Great show- but only 1 tune from TFF (El Dorado) was played that night. I for one found TFF to be another great Maiden record - but then I have been a fan of the "melodic prog-metal w/ 3 guitars" thing they've been up to since the return of Dickinson & Smith in 2000. Hell..if a "fan" cannot tell you that they find 2006's A Matter of LIfe or Death not only one of IMs best records, but one of the best metal records on the last 10-15 years....they are not a true fan and their metal man-card must be revoked ASAP!!







IM have grown as songwriters in the last decade+ (esp since Steve is not writing EVERYTHING these days). The music has evolved - but unlike Metallica's attempts @ musical evolution, Maiden pull it off (Metallica, when not playing fast, heavy thrashing metal can sound rather amateur-ish - esp Ulrich, one of the worst "great" drummers in rock).


(Boy - hope I pissed off a Metallica fanboy or 2 with that!!)










Anyway - the show documented on EN VIVO!, which I picked up on BD yesterday, contains a few more tracks from TFF that I missed out on hearing live, as well as being just different enough from the setlist I saw them play last to make it worthwhile to own for me. What I won't need to purchase is the accompanying CD...outside of maybe the TFF tunes that I can get a la carte via iTunes, I have more than enough live Maiden recordings in the library at this point to hold me over 'til Armageddon....


If you love or even just like Maiden....and you maybe have not owned every live recording they have issued in the last 10 years or so....this is a solid purchase. I liked the multicamera thing they had going on. The documentary bits were interesting, too. And the DTS & PCM audio tracks sound great. If you dig Maiden, go get it!! A nice addition to the Maiden live collection, IMO But be warned....some random Amazon douchebag will claim you have neither brains nor taste when you buy it.


And Steve Harris will cry his way to the bank.


----------



## vision-master

I'm just tired of the whole devil horns thing,,,,,,,,,, guess I'm just getting to old for these kinds of shenanigans.










Joe Bonamassa makes Iron Maiden look like another Kiss.









_"OMFG MIADINE BEASZT EVAER!! FLACK OFF!!!!"_


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm just tired of the whole devil horns thing,,,,,,,,,, guess I'm just getting to old for these kinds of shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Bonamassa makes Iron Maiden look like another Kiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OMFG MIADINE BEASZT EVAER!! FLACK OFF!!!!"



This.......


----------



## jwebb1970

To each their own. At 42 as of today, I still enjoy my NWOBHM.


Of course, I find Bonamassa to be the reincarnation of Clapton....and I [email protected]&KING HATE CLAPTON! Yeah, I know...blasphemy from someone who has played guitar for most of his life. Chops? Yes. Sleep inducing? Bigger yes! Only time a Clapton lick has really turned me on was when Ed Van Halen played them.


----------



## SoCal71RS

I love me some Maiden. Havent got a chance to see the new disc yet but I did watch the new Bonamassa. Damn good show! He's great and his band is really tight. I really like the new drummer as well. Great performances by Hart, Hiatt and Rodgers.


----------



## Artslinger

Live Iron Maiden is a over the top rock show with rich old rockers playing the same stuff as 20 years ago, anyone buying the new concert DVD should know that by now. I find nothing wrong with that I enjoy see all the old fart rockers on the new high quality Bluray releases.


If I didn't just buy their concert DVD last year I would have picked up this new release.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/21841725
> 
> 
> To each their own. At 42 as of today, I still enjoy my NWOBHM.
> 
> 
> Of course, I find Bonamassa to be the reincarnation of Clapton....and I [email protected]&KING HATE CLAPTON! Yeah, I know...blasphemy from someone who has played guitar for most of his life. Chops? Yes. Sleep inducing? Bigger yes! Only time a Clapton lick has really turned me on was when Ed Van Halen played them.



No flippn' way Bonamassa sounds like Clapton take a listen to Black Country Communion sometime.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21842362
> 
> 
> Live Iron Maiden is a over the top rock show with rich old rockers playing the same stuff as 20 years ago, anyone buying the new concert DVD should know that by now. I find nothing wrong with that I enjoy see all the old fart rockers on the new high quality Bluray releases.
> 
> 
> If I didn't just buy their concert DVD last year I would have picked up this new release.



I'll take another listen to the new IM when in the right mood, but yeah, these guy's seem to be playing the old card from 20 years ago.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21842399
> 
> 
> No flippn' way Bonamassa sounds like Clapton take a listen to Black Country Communion sometime.



I have. If there was a project JoeB was involved in that I sort of tolerated, it was BCC (saw a live recording on Palladia recently). But that had more to do with being a fan of Glenn Hughes and the sound of a Bonham on the drums.


My issue w/ JoeB is not his chops or lack thereof.....the guy can certainly shred. Hell, you're gonna pick something up if your first proper guitar teacher was Danny Gatton. But to me, his playing sounds very clinical & textbook. Spectacular control over the instrument, but all ersatz soul. Just my 2 cents.


Clapton has soul.....but 99.9% of his material just bores me. Much prefer his contempararies Hendrix, Beck, Page, Townsend, Harrison, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll take another listen to the new IM when in the right mood, but yeah, these guy's seem to be playing the old card from 20 years ago



Maiden's "historical" tours have been rotated in every other road jaunt since 2005, the most famous of course being the Somewhere Back in Time tour documented in FLIGHT 666. The alternating tours tend to however favor newer material. In 2006, when touring behind A Matter of Life & Death, they did that album front to back, followed by a couple of classics in the encore.


When I saw them last, during the 1st leg of the Final Frontier tour, they did close out the show with the a few classic tracks (cannot end a Maiden show w/o Number of the Beast or Run to the Hills, followed by Hallowed Be Thy Name), but 80% of that set was made of of tunes from 2000 forward with nothing "old" played until the initial set came to a close with Fear of the Dark & Iron Maiden. The next tour commencing this summer will be another historical one, based off of the 7th Son tour in the late 80s (documented in the Maiden England VHS release, hence the name of the 2012 tour). Quite a few older IM deep cuts are on tap this time - songs they have not played in about 20+ years. Looking forward to that!


So, yes - Maiden does play the 20 year old card....usually on every other tour.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/21843048
> 
> 
> I have. If there was a project JoeB was involved in that I sort of tolerated, it was BCC (saw a live recording on Palladia recently). But that had more to do with being a fan of Glenn Hughes and the sound of a Bonham on the drums.
> 
> 
> My issue w/ JoeB is not his chops or lack thereof.....the guy can certainly shred. Hell, you're gonna pick something up if your first proper guitar teacher was Danny Gatton. But to me, his playing sounds very clinical & textbook. Spectacular control over the instrument, but all ersatz soul. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> Clapton has soul.....but 99.9% of his material just bores me. Much prefer his contempararies Hendrix, Beck, Page, Townsend, Harrison, etc.



Has "no soul" is such a overused term IMO, I hear it all the time about guitar players. I really do not understand the term for a guitar player and really think it’s just something to use when people don't like a player. I have seen this term used for just about every player out there.


It seems that the only players that escape this label are players that...


1. Came up with a certain sound or way of playing the guitar.

2. Were fortunate enough to be around at the start of certain genre of music.

3. Die at an early age in their career.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21843189
> 
> 
> Has "no soul" is such a overused term IMO, I hear it all the time about guitar players. I really do not understand the term for a guitar player and really think it’s just something to use when people don't like a player. I have seen this term used for just about every player out there.
> 
> 
> It seems that the only players that escape this label are players that...
> 
> 
> 1. Came up with a certain sound or way of playing the guitar.
> 
> 2. Were fortunate enough to be around at the start of certain genre of music.
> 
> 3. Die at an early age in their career.



For me, the "soul" comment breaks down like this...bear with me....


When a guitarist plays - whether it be a billion notes @ Warp 9 or 1-2 well chosen notes - if the sound, feel, tone as well as the song itself outside of just the guitar - trigger a positive internal feeling...makes the hair on the neck stand up or otherwise feels like it has literally stroked my DNA.....that is what I consider "soul". That could be one wildly shaking vibrato/feedback note from Buddy Guy. It could also be the psychedelic prog/blues of David Gilmour. Or maybe anything the late great Randy Rhoads played. It was certainly something that happened the 1st time I heard EVH's Eruption (those first VH albums are the reason I picked up a guitar back in 1983-ish just before entering high school). But here are also plenty of shredders whose music also does little for me. Satriani is a flippin monster, but his solo work leaves me a tad flat in terms of the songs themselves. My fave Steve Vai material is not his wacky solo stuff, but rather his contributions to things like the Public Image Ltd record he played on back in the mid-80s, or the 1st 2 David Lee Roth solo albums.


Now, the effect the aforementioned work had or did not have on me will not be the same for others. We are all individuals. If JoeB makes the hair on your neck stand up...great! Crank that **** up & enjoy it!


He simply does not have that effect on me personally. I respect his abilities, but have no real interest in buying his stuff. Would not mind playing thru his live rig...and it was his playing thru Marshall's little Class 5 combo amps when the company debuted the line a couple years back @ a trade show (saw it on YouTube) that did help convinve me that Marshall's 5 watt "mini-Plexi" was exactly what I was looking for in an amp I could crank @ home to either jam or record without annoying/deafening the family or killing every small animal within 100 yards. I guess I can thank the guy for that at least!


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970* /forum/post/21843337
> 
> 
> For me, the "soul" comment breaks down like this...bear with me....
> 
> 
> When a guitarist plays - whether it be a billion notes @ Warp 9 or 1-2 well chosen notes - if the sound, feel, tone as well as the song itself outside of just the guitar - trigger a positive internal feeling...makes the hair on the neck stand up or otherwise feels like it has literally stroked my DNA.....that is what I consider "soul". That could be one wildly shaking vibrato/feedback note from Buddy Guy. It could also be the psychedelic prog/blues of David Gilmour. Or maybe anything the late great Randy Rhoads played. It was certainly something that happened the 1st time I heard EVH's Eruption (those first VH albums are the reason I picked up a guitar back in 1983-ish just before entering high school). But here are also plenty of shredders whose music also does little for me. Satriani is a flippin monster, but his solo work leaves me a tad flat in terms of the songs themselves. My fave Steve Vai material is not his wacky solo stuff, but rather his contributions to things like the Public Image Ltd record he played on back in the mid-80s, or the 1st 2 David Lee Roth solo albums.
> 
> 
> Now, the effect the aforementioned work had or did not have on me will not be the same for others. We are all individuals. If JoeB makes the hair on your neck stand up...great! Crank that **** up & enjoy it!
> 
> 
> He simply does not have that effect on me personally. I respect his abilities, but have no real interest in buying his stuff. Would not mind playing thru his live rig...and it was his playing thru Marshall's little Class 5 combo amps when the company debuted the line a couple years back @ a trade show (saw it on YouTube) that did help convinve me that Marshall's 5 watt "mini-Plexi" was exactly what I was looking for in an amp I could crank @ home to either jam or record without annoying/deafening the family or killing every small animal within 100 yards. I guess I can thank the guy for that at least!



Other than Buddy Guy, the guitarist you mention aren't blues players. Is it possible, you just don't like the blues? I mean where do you mention Derek Trucks, BB King, Albert King, Freddie King? First and formost, I think Joe B is a blues player. His work with that white chick singer that was just released as an album (she is on his latest live bluray as well), is in my opinion very tasteful and tasty if you will. That said....everyone has their opinions and it is interesting to read others.


By the way, when I met Clapton back when he was with Cream, he had a little portable record player in his hotel room and all the records he had were Motown so he may not have had soul but he was into soul music.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Bessinger* /forum/post/21843391
> 
> 
> Other than Buddy Guy, the guitarist you mention aren't blues players. Is it possible, you just don't like the blues? I mean where do you mention Derek Trucks, BB King, Albert King, Freddie King? First and formost, I think Joe B is a blues player. His work with that white chick singer that was just released as an album (she is on his latest live bluray as well), is in my opinion very tasteful and tasty if you will. That said....everyone has their opinions and it is interesting to read others.
> 
> 
> By the way, when I met Clapton back when he was with Cream, he had a little portable record player in his hotel room and all the records he had were Motown so he may not have had soul but he was into soul music.



I was going more for guitarists in general that I have enjoyed or been influenced by. I dig the blues just fine. Guy just happens to be one among the top of my list of blues faves. Also dig the 3 Kings, Lonnie Mack, Hubert Sumlin, SRV. Of the "wonder kids" in modern blues, I far prefer Trucks over JoeB. Again, just my opinion.


While not a guitar player, I also copped a few banjo licks back in the day from the recently late & always great Earl Scruggs & adopted them to loud rock guitar as best I could.


----------



## rdgrimes

With most popular guitar slingers, you really need to differentiate between their live performances and their studio recordings. Most of them tend to over-polish things in the studio, and you really don't hear their raw talent like you do live. The same can sometimes be said of live performances recorded on video/audio, simply because they are aware they are being recorded.


Off hand, I can't think of a single great guitarist of whom this is not true. Studio recordings by nature tend to be "lacking soul". That's not to say that it's impossible to impart "soul" on a studio recording, it's just not done very often by very many artists.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21843189
> 
> 
> Has "no soul" is such a overused term IMO, I hear it all the time about guitar players. I really do not understand the term for a guitar player and really think it's just something to use when people don't like a player. I have seen this term used for just about every player out there.



It sounds like you might not grasp the concept. Calling it "overused" is a cop out.


Basically, it's like this. If a guitarist has chops and plays technically difficult arpeggios and runs and licks, but it doesn't express anything deeply emotional through his playing, then it's just wanking on the guitar. See Yngwie Malsteen as the prime example. He sure can play fast, but there's not an ounce of soul, i.e., genuine emotional expression, being conveyed to the listener in anything he's ever improvised.


On the other hand, some guitarists can express in a few notes, with vibrato, bending, releasing, hammering on or pulling off, or using other techniques or effects more than 1,000 words could convey. See some of B.B. King's short licks for example. Or check out some of David Gilmour's expressive and highly melodic solos for very emotional and expressive guitar playing. Even though he's playing with his fingers, Gilmour's playing comes from his heart (hence the term "soul") and is not mere technical wanking. Yngwie doesn't have anything to express, thus his playing is soulless. It's technical wanking.


Hell, listen to Robert Johnson or Elmore James or Son House or Lightnin' Hopkins. Those guys were getting out some really painful feelings through their playing, and you're pretty cold if you can't feel it while listening to them. That's soul. It has nothing to do with what we label "soul music." It's expressing your emotions through your playing and being able to convey them to your listener.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21843633
> 
> 
> It sounds like you might not grasp the concept. Calling it "overused" is a cop out.
> 
> 
> Basically, it's like this. If a guitarist has chops and plays technically difficult arpeggios and runs and licks, but it doesn't express anything deeply emotional through his playing, then it's just wanking on the guitar. See Yngwie Malsteen as the prime example. He sure can play fast, but there's not an ounce of soul, i.e., genuine emotional expression, being conveyed to the listener in anything he's ever improvised.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, some guitarists can express in a few notes, with vibrato, bending, releasing, hammering on or pulling off, or using other techniques or effects more than 1,000 words could convey. See some of B.B. King's short licks for example. Or check out some of David Gilmour's expressive and highly melodic solos for very emotional and expressive guitar playing. Even though he's playing with his fingers, Gilmour's playing comes from his heart (hence the term "soul") and is not mere technical wanking. Yngwie doesn't have anything to express, thus his playing is soulless. It's technical wanking.
> 
> 
> Hell, listen to Robert Johnson or Elmore James or Son House or Lightnin' Hopkins. Those guys were getting out some really painful feelings through their playing, and you're pretty cold if you can't feel it while listening to them. That's soul. It has nothing to do with what we label "soul music." It's expressing your emotions through your playing and being able to convey them to your listener.



My soul comment and Clapton was sort of tongue in cheek but it was surprising to see the Supremes as one of his listening albums. I do know the difference between soul music and what you call soul but I call authentic blues music.


I don't disagree with your analysis and I think Yngwie is the most boring musician I have ever heard. That said, I can enjoy both the "soul/blues" musician and the technical playing. In some cases, like Johnson, James, etc, I think some of their "soul" came from drink and drugs especially if you read some of the accounts of the blues guys that were playing in England as the Stones rose to prominence.


I do like Gilmour but not as much as you. I do think he plays from the heart but I don't find him as engaging as you do. Generally, some of what you talk about involves vibrato. I think Clapton used to be a master of it but he doesn't use it to as much effect on his more recent playing (or maybe he is just getting older). Sustain and vibrato do invoke emotion in music as does dynamics. One of the things I like about JoeB is that in concert he plays both loud and soft (for emotional effect) something you don't see many of the shedders do. The best I have ever seen as a band using it was the original Allman Brothers. They made it into almost classical sounding orchestral music. I also think JoeB is still evolving as I saw him quite awhile ago and thought he was pretty derivative. I still see some of that but he has such technical chops that I think he can pretty much go whereever he wants.


An example of a current banjo player who I think plays with "soul" but technically seems pretty crappy is Otis Taylor. He sometimes surrounds himself with good musicians but even with all his "soul" can get boring. KebMo seems to have a little bit of both soul and technical chops.


The recent PBS special blues at the white house was interesting. I don't think Beck, Jagger, or some of the others came off very well, but Tedeski, Trucks and Haynes had more what you would call "soul" than all the rest combined. Trucks solo was awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/21843633
> 
> 
> It sounds like you might not grasp the concept. Calling it "overused" is a cop out.
> 
> 
> Basically, it's like this. If a guitarist has chops and plays technically difficult arpeggios and runs and licks, but it doesn't express anything deeply emotional through his playing, then it's just wanking on the guitar. See Yngwie Malsteen as the prime example. He sure can play fast, but there's not an ounce of soul, i.e., genuine emotional expression, being conveyed to the listener in anything he's ever improvised.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, some guitarists can express in a few notes, with vibrato, bending, releasing, hammering on or pulling off, or using other techniques or effects more than 1,000 words could convey. See some of B.B. King's short licks for example. Or check out some of David Gilmour's expressive and highly melodic solos for very emotional and expressive guitar playing. Even though he's playing with his fingers, Gilmour's playing comes from his heart (hence the term "soul") and is not mere technical wanking. Yngwie doesn't have anything to express, thus his playing is soulless. It's technical wanking.
> 
> 
> Hell, listen to Robert Johnson or Elmore James or Son House or Lightnin' Hopkins. Those guys were getting out some really painful feelings through their playing, and you're pretty cold if you can't feel it while listening to them. That's soul. It has nothing to do with what we label "soul music." It's expressing your emotions through your playing and being able to convey them to your listener.



... I grasp the concept.


Yeah I don't believe a word of all that, its all made up in your head. It helps justify who you feel is worthy of praise and who is not.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21843761
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't believe a word of all that, its all made up in your head. It helps justify who you feel is worthy of praise and who is not.



I agree and feel pretty much the same way.


People like some guitarists, don't like others, great. Why not just leave it at that? Why must people offer up all these other justifications - "no soul", give me a break.


It's like people are insecure in their own opinions and need to over hype to convince others. Who cares what others think, I like JB more than SRV. I really don't care if others agree or disagree. My enjoyment does not improve or diminish depending on how others feel.


----------



## vision-master

Lastest purchases:

Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers: Live (5 stars)

Iron Maiden: En Vivo! (1 star)

Joe Bonamassa Beacon Theatre - Live From New York (5 stars)

Alter Bridge: Live At Wembley (5 stars)


Four out of five ain't bad.........


----------



## oink

Jethro Tull's Thick As A Brick 2 is coming out next week.


Has anyone heard it yet?

Is there a re-mastered TAAB 1 included?


----------



## LineWalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/21849329
> 
> 
> Jethro Tull's Thick As A Brick 2 is coming out next week.
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard it yet?
> 
> Is there a re-mastered TAAB 1 included?



I haven't heard it yet, but I did a thread on this in the Surround Music section you may want to dig up, since it will be available with a 5.1 mix...


The original _Thick as a Brick_ is not included with the sequel.


----------



## bobby94928

I just ordered it from Amazon...... Due at my door April 3!


----------



## CruelInventions

Ian is nothing but a classic flute shredder. All fanciful runs and wispy pretension. He prances around in a jaunty manner to distract the audience from the fact that he was a fraud. _Thick as a Brick_ was his indictment of the audience who fell for it.


----------



## CruelInventions

The above may or may not be true.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/21849527
> 
> 
> Ian is nothing but a classic flute shredder. All fanciful runs and wispy pretension. He prances around in a jaunty manner to distract the audience from the fact that he was a fraud. _Thick as a Brick_ was his indictment of the audience who fell for it.



Saw him and his band live once in 1969. Sat close to the stage, in a smallish venue. Believe me, he was no fraud.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/21849751
> 
> 
> Saw him and his band live once in 1969. Sat close to the stage, in a smallish venue. Believe me, he was no fraud.



I also saw him and the band live in 1969, Newport Rock Festival '69, and you are right, no fraud at all.....


----------



## Rammitinski

Anyone expecting TAAB II to be another TAAB I will be sorely disappointed.


For one thing, it's essentially a solo project (meaning no Martin Barre).


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/21850316
> 
> 
> Anyone expecting TAAB II to be another TAAB I will be sorely disappointed.
> 
> 
> For one thing, it's essentially a solo project (meaning no Martin Barre).



That saddens me.


I have loved TAAB 1 since its release...

Unfortunately, after listening to the Amazon MP3 previews, I am not impressed with the sequel....


----------



## David James

I received and watched Joe Bonamassa's BD Live from the Beacon Theater.


As far as audio and video, it sounds and looks much like his Albert Hall concert.


The set is almost completely different so from that perspective, it's nice. The songs, however, I'd rate slight lower then Albert Hall. As for his guests, I like one of the Beth Hart numbers, one of John Hiatt's and "meh" on both Paul Rogers '.


Joe's playing is top notch.


All in all, a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## rich3fan

I have the Albert Hall BD, and I'm watching a recording of the Beacon Theater concert right now which was on Palladia, so I've got enough Joe B. for the time being I think.


I'm pretty sure his drummer was one of many popular celebs seen in the audience at Cream's reunion concert at the Albert Hall in '05. Not sure who he is (I know, watch the credits at the end), but he's good.


----------



## jgiddyup

Searched the thread, but no joy.


I can't believe no one has mentioned "Urgh! a Music War".


Mediocre audio quality, mediocre to awful video quality and some of the best 80's music ever.


Get it while you can


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/21855451
> 
> 
> I have the Albert Hall BD, and I'm watching a recording of the Beacon Theater concert right now which was on Palladia, so I've got enough Joe B. for the time being I think.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure his drummer was one of many popular celebs seen in the audience at Cream's reunion concert at the Albert Hall in '05. Not sure who he is (I know, watch the credits at the end), but he's good.



Joe's new drummer is Tal Bergman, who is more "rock" than his old drummer, Bogie, who to me was more precise. He is one of the two drummers on RAH, not sure which one though.

If all you have is the Palladia recording of Live At The Beacon, you need to rush right out and get the disc. It is excellent from start to finish.


----------



## 4WR

The "other" drummer (stage right) on the RAH DVD is Anton Fig who has been in the Late Night With David Letterman Band since it's beginning.


Take Care


----------



## Venomous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/21703609
> 
> 
> New Blood is very good. If you're okay orchestral arrangement's of the material, you should enjoy it. I really like the selection of songs.



I was a bit disappointed with Solsbury Hill. It just felt naked without the guitar. The rest of the performance was fitting for an orchestra and very well arranged. I like what the Stix did with the youth orchestra, Peter Gabriel matched it.


The sound quality is incredible and I recommend it for those who like Peter.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4WR* /forum/post/21862428
> 
> 
> The "other" drummer (stage right) on the RAH DVD is Anton Fig who has been in the Late Night With David Letterman Band since it's beginning.
> 
> 
> Take Care



Yes, he just escaped memory. The other drummer I was talking about was Bogie Bowles, who decided to leave the band. The two drummer set-up on RAH was outstanding, each playing off the other. It also seemed to increase the overall bass effect.


----------



## defmoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4WR* /forum/post/21862428
> 
> 
> The "other" drummer (stage right) on the RAH DVD is Anton Fig who has been in the Late Night With David Letterman Band since it's beginning.



Steve Jordan was the original drummer for "The World's Most Dangerous Band," the Paul Shaffer-led house band on NBC's _Late Night With David Letterman_, from '82-'86. Anton Fig replaced Steve Jordan in 1986 and has been with Paul's band in various configurations since then.


Steve Jordan played with Keith Richards in the X-Pensive Winos, toured with Clapton several times, and backs up John Mayer and Pino Palladino in the John Mayer Trio. He's also produced a lot of great gigs. One of my favorite drummers.


I dig Anton, too.


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/21863726
> 
> 
> Yes, he just escaped memory. The other drummer I was talking about was Bogie Bowles, who decided to leave the band. The two drummer set-up on RAH was outstanding, each playing off the other. *It also seemed to increase the overall bass effect.*



You ain't kidding mister!







Awesome workout for my recently re-foamed sub.


----------



## Artslinger

The Raconteurs: Live at Montreux 2008


Released on June 19, 2012











The Raconteur's performance from Live At Montreux in 2008 will be released on DVD and Blu-Ray on June 19 through Eagle Rock Entertainment.


It will mark the first ever live DVD release for The Raconteurs, which is made up of Jack White, Brendan Benson along Greenhornes members Jack Lawrence and Patrick Keeler, and will features tracks such as 'Steady As She Goes', 'Many Shades of Black', 'Broken Boy Soldier' and 'Salute Your Solution'.


The performance was in support of their second album however, the set-list is made up of tracks from both albums.


Track-listing


1) Consoler Of The Lonely

2) Hold Up

3) You Don't Understand Me

4) Top Yourself

5) Old Enough

6) Keep It Clean

7) Intimate Secretary

8) Level

9) Steady, As She Goes

10) The Switch And The Spur

11) Rich Kid Blues

12) Blue Veins

13) Many Shades Of Black

14) Broken Boy Soldier

15) Salute Your Solution

16) Carolina Drama


----------



## vision-master

I've heard a couple of their songs from Bonnaroo DVD's (pretty good stuff)



Also, I'm giving the new Styx DVD 5 stars...... I don't care if so and so ain't around anymore.


----------



## eiricd












recently picked this up.


the pcm stero track is very good. the 4:3 format and the quality of the video itself though....it's not worthy of what is a very good concert. Even the camera work I find to be substandard...


the audio portion of this is great, but the video is poor considering it was recorded in 2008.


Pick up "Songs from The Road" which is proper HD and also has a great audio mix.


----------



## vision-master

Ronnie Montrose passed away...


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21894949
> 
> 
> Ronnie Montrose passed away...


 http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/musi...r-reports.html


----------



## vision-master

clinical depression, my black dog.......


----------



## eiricd

Heart Soundstage


Does anyone have this on blu ray?


it seems that Lindsey Buckinghams's soundstage blu ray is coded for region A,B and C, despite it being advertised as region A.


can anyone, who has the Heart soundstage blu ray, check if this is the case with this release as well?


on beyond thanks


(or indeed, if it is the case of all soundstage blu rays..)


----------



## vision-master

I like Heart - Night At Sky Church better - has more energy.










Heart Live - Soundstage [bluray] A, B, C


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21897506
> 
> 
> I like Heart - Night At Sky Church better - has more energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Live - Soundstage [bluray] A, B, C



I like NASC alot!! but still I'm going to give soundstage a chance










thanx alot for info! I'm surprised the retailers don't make a point about this fact - as a region A only release from the US is, unfortunately, not an option of many europeans


Do you happen to know if the A B C coding is the case of the other soundstage blu rays?


----------



## vision-master

I was dissapointed.......


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21898447
> 
> 
> I was dissapointed.......



already ordered...


judgning from the youtube clips - I'm going to like it


----------



## vision-master

Oh it's good, I just like Night @ Sky better......


----------



## vision-master




----------



## vision-master




----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21902006
> 
> 
> Why doesn't youtube work here?



You are doing it wrong... you only use the video code which would be *KgoapkOo4vg* between the you tube tags.


Cool vid.


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/21903098
> 
> 
> You are doing it wrong... you only use the video code which would be *KgoapkOo4vg* between the you tube tags.



Great video. Zimmerman would have a field day with both the men and women with those huddies.


----------



## vision-master

This code thing could become very confusing?


This seems just goofy? What's the problem with just copying the address from the title bar and pasting it into [youtube] [/youtube]


Help me with this?


Why must I know special tricks?


----------



## vision-master












So how do you post a youtube that's not embeded?


----------



## eiricd

Tom Petty Soundstage is a very good show. I have the dvd


if the blu ray is region a,b c - I'm going to get it


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd* /forum/post/21903444
> 
> 
> Tom Petty Soundstage is a very good show. I have the dvd
> 
> 
> if the blu ray is region a,b c - I'm going to get it



Yes, it's A, B, C and it's a great show......


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21903316
> 
> 
> This code thing could become very confusing?
> 
> 
> This seems just goofy? What's the problem with just copying the address from the title bar and pasting it into [youtube] [/youtube]
> 
> 
> Help me with this?
> 
> 
> Why must I know special tricks?



You can't just paste the URL between the [youtube] [/youtube] tags. You need to paste only the YouTube video name *KgoapkOo4vg* between the tags.


----------



## vision-master

Thx, think I got it now.


----------



## vision-master

What do you think?


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21903486
> 
> 
> Yes, it's A, B, C and it's a great show......



cheers, mate! I'll have to pick that up, then










do you happen to know if Kansas' "There's no place like home" also has B and C coding?


----------



## vision-master

I don't have that title, looks like it's Region: A/1?


Thx's for mentioning......... think I'll order me a copy.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Just watched The Eagles Hell Freezes Over DVD for the umteenth time.


What a great audio!


Cheers


----------



## maritimer555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/21910970
> 
> 
> Just watched The Eagles Hell Freezes Over DVD for the umteenth time.
> 
> 
> What a great audio!
> 
> 
> Cheers



I totaly agree. i liked it so much i went and ordered the DTS version of the DVD- its even better.


----------



## maritimer555

hi


tonight i was at a fantastic Bryan Adams concert in Halifax. he really put on an awesome show. Afterwords my friend said he had almost all his concert dvds except one. It was a concert he did in Belguim in 1988.

It seems the only place i can find it is on a site called RockinDVD (dot com).


it seems they compile the recording somehow and burn them. The DVD is $18 plus $4 shipping. Has any of you heard of this site and any comments on its legitimacy etc ?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maritimer555* /forum/post/21911461
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> tonight i was at a fantastic Bryan Adams concert in Halifax. he really put on an awesome show. Afterwords my friend said he had almost all his concert dvds except one. It was a concert he did in Belguim in 1988.
> 
> It seems the only place i can find it is on a site called RockinDVD (dot com).
> 
> 
> it seems they compile the recording somehow and burn them. The DVD is $18 plus $4 shipping. Has any of you heard of this site and any comments on its legitimacy etc ?



I pretty sure that is a bootleg site were they buy recorded concerts from people that copy them from brodcasts and then they sell them. They burn a disk for you when you order a DVD, and then you can download the DVD artwork and can print it out or whatever. There are a few websites out there that do this.


----------



## vision-master

Then again, you can find about anything on the net - this one is 1080....







Part of this DVD


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maritimer555* /forum/post/21911461
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> tonight i was at a fantastic Bryan Adams concert in Halifax. he really put on an awesome show. Afterwords my friend said he had almost all his concert dvds except one. It was a concert he did in Belguim in 1988.
> 
> It seems the only place i can find it is on a site called RockinDVD (dot com).
> 
> 
> it seems they compile the recording somehow and burn them. The DVD is $18 plus $4 shipping. Has any of you heard of this site and any comments on its legitimacy etc ?



I wonder about them myself. A friend of mine buys these all the time, (cheaper place though, I think where he buys if you buy 4 you get 2 free). They usually tell you the quality and source and if pro shot or not. There seem to be alot from TV shows from Europe & Japan but he also get pro shot concerts.


----------



## maritimer555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy* /forum/post/21912241
> 
> 
> I wonder about them myself. A friend of mine buys these all the time, (cheaper place though, I think where he buys if you buy 4 you get 2 free). They usually tell you the quality and source and if pro shot or not. There seem to be alot from TV shows from Europe & Japan but he also get pro shot concerts.



would you mind checking with your buddy and send me a link to the site he uses.


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maritimer555* /forum/post/21912725
> 
> 
> would you mind checking with your buddy and send me a link to the site he uses.



He is not answering but if you google "rare dvd concerts" I think it is the first one. Again I am not sure if they are legal or not.


----------



## vision-master

Those bootleg sites are on their last legs....... Who wants to purchase grainy old copies of VHS or fan produced videos these day's? Just go on the Net and you will find most of them 'free' on youtube.


Get a program like tubetube downloader and save em to your hard drive. Now if you don't have a real current computer, playback may be out of sync and or without a HDMI connection on your computer other problem may arise too.


----------



## maritimer555

Hi Folks


This note is about the Eagles Australian Farewell Tour DVD and HDTV version. I have the dvd but not the other version. I love the concert and the sound quality is excellenet. I hear the HD version is even better. I have a newer model panasonic Blu Ray (110 model) that I don't think will play hd dvds. Does anyone out there have the HD dvd and what machine are you playing it on.


Are there any blu ray players that will accept it ? Also how hard would be (if I bought it) to convert and burn it to Blu ray ? I know it sounds crazy but I like the concert so much that I would seriously change or buy a newer player just for it.


----------



## HFXguy

"Are there any blu ray players that will accept it" - No, you need a HD-DVD player


"to convert and burn it to Blu ray" - I think it can be done, ask in AVS's HD-DVD section .


If you could find the disc are you really going to buy it and a HD-DVD player just for one disc? IMO, just enjoy the DVD, someday it may be re-released on Blu ray.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Maritimer...,


The Eagles DVD I was referring to is the DTS version.


Yes, it is great audio.


Enjoy!


----------



## vision-master

Dick Clark dead - massive heartattack.


----------



## johnfusco

Thanks for the recommendation! The Crossroads concert has got some kickass audio!


----------



## vision-master












Really good reviews @ Amazon (FYI - it's 2D and 3D)


Anyhow, it seen a copy @ BB [bluray for $13.99] so I picked up a copy.


Concert running time - 2 hr 18 min.

Bonus Track - 12 min

Bonus Video (inside the wormhole) 43 min.......


----------



## DLMN8R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21950633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good reviews @ Amazon (FYI - it's 2D and 3D)
> 
> 
> Anyhow, it seen a copy @ BB [bluray for $13.99] so I picked up a copy.
> 
> 
> Concert running time - 2 hr 18 min.
> 
> Bonus Track - 12 min
> 
> Bonus Video (inside the wormhole) 43 min.......



Picked this up as well, enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## vision-master

I didn't. I'm done with Joe. Just a bunch of ppl banging on their guitars. It did nothing for me. Without vocals these titles are meaningles for me. Sure, Joe is great, he played with Deep Purple.....


Like Steve Vai, I'm done with him too. It's like cool, but where's the singer?


----------



## SoCal71RS

Been kinda quiet in here...

I have been very much enjoying the new "George Harrison: Living in the Material World".

If your a Beatles fan this is a no brainer.


----------



## vision-master












Didn't purchase this title when it came out as I thought it was all Documentory.


I discovered the SD edition Box Set included the 30th Anniversary Concert from Gainesville Florida (had to have it) and found a used copy for $10.



Still in shippment........


FYI: The Blu ray edition does not include the 30th Anniversary Concert from Gainesville Florida.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21999905
> 
> 
> Didn't purchase this title when it came out as I thought it was all Documentory.
> 
> 
> I discovered the SD edition Box Set included the 30th Anniversary Concert from Gainesville Florida (had to have it) and found a used copy for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> Still in shippment........
> 
> 
> FYI: The Blu ray edition does not include the 30th Anniversary Concert from Gainesville Florida.



I have this DVD the concert is excellent. A great set list with good audio and video.


----------



## vision-master

Thx's for the heads up!


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/22001625
> 
> 
> I have this DVD the concert is excellent. A great set list with good audio and video.



I agree, and I also enjoyed watching and listening to the documentary (multiple times) which traces the history and evolution of the band since their formation. Very well done, and interesting even if you're not a huge fan!


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21960843
> 
> 
> I didn't. I'm done with Joe. Just a bunch of ppl banging on their guitars. It did nothing for me. Without vocals these titles are meaningles for me. Sure, Joe is great, he played with Deep Purple.....
> 
> 
> Like Steve Vai, I'm done with him too. It's like cool, but where's the singer?



Why ruin a good song with a vocalist?


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/21960843
> 
> 
> I didn't. I'm done with Joe. Just a bunch of ppl banging on their guitars. It did nothing for me. Without vocals these titles are meaningles for me. Sure, Joe is great, he played with Deep Purple.....
> 
> 
> Like Steve Vai, I'm done with him too. It's like cool, but where's the singer?



"That's classical music! You know how I know that? No lyrics."-Fred Ward, _BIG BUSINESS_


----------



## vision-master

Anyone got this one?












Blindside Blues Band - Climb The Sky - Rockpalast 22-11-2010


----------



## vision-master

Tom Petty 30th Anniversary Concert from Gainesville Florida:


Performance - good

Audio - good

Video - fair (lot's of low level lighting)


Concert is just a little shy of 2 hours.



Haven't watched the doc yet.


----------



## smfins

I'm sure this may have been talked about already on here, but i couldn't find it. I just received this today(Blu Ray), and Gave it a listen. To me it sounds pretty good, but there is hardly any Bass to speak of, and it's just not presice bass....Kinda flat sounding. I also had to crank the level on the sub way up compared to most everything else i have, . Has anybody else experienced this? I mean it doesn't sound bad, but it is lacking in my opinion.


----------



## smfins

KISS is one of the Most influential bands of all time. Paul Stanley is one of the best frontmen of all time!


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smfins* /forum/post/22023621
> 
> 
> I'm sure this may have been talked about already on here, but i couldn't find it. I just received this today(Blu Ray), and Gave it a listen. To me it sounds pretty good, but there is hardly any Bass to speak of, and it's just not presice bass....Kinda flat sounding. I also had to crank the level on the sub way up compared to most everything else i have, . Has anybody else experienced this? I mean it doesn't sound bad, but it is lacking in my opinion.



I feel that way about 4 out of 5 concerts I listen to. Sorry to hear it about Styx, as it was next on my list.


A while back we discussed me switching out my Farewell tour from DVD to HDDVD. I did just that. Got it for $18 and sold my DVD for $11. The picture is a world of improvement. However, I'm not too impressed with the audio. If anything, I felt the DVD was a little more robust.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smfins* /forum/post/22023621
> 
> 
> I'm sure this may have been talked about already on here, but i couldn't find it. I just received this today(Blu Ray), and Gave it a listen. To me it sounds pretty good, but there is hardly any Bass to speak of, and it's just not presice bass....Kinda flat sounding. I also had to crank the level on the sub way up compared to most everything else i have, . Has anybody else experienced this? I mean it doesn't sound bad, but it is lacking in my opinion.




My version is SD and sounds just fine..........


It's called the bass knob, turn it clockwise for more, anti-clockwise for less....


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smfins* /forum/post/22023641
> 
> 
> KISS is one of the Most influential bands of all time. Paul Stanley is one of the best frontmen of all time!























Glad I missed them..........


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that way about 4 out of 5 concerts I listen to. Sorry to hear it about Styx, as it was next on my list.
> 
> 
> A while back we discussed me switching out my Farewell tour from DVD to HDDVD. I did just that. Got it for $18 and sold my DVD for $11. The picture is a world of improvement. However, I'm not too impressed with the audio. If anything, I felt the DVD was a little more robust.



I did the same and had the same experience. The audio is still good, but I was expecting more.


----------



## vision-master

Sounds like a system (audio) problem to me.


----------



## vision-master












Release date June 26th........

http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Temple-P...122739&sr=1-25 


I'm thinking, I'm gonna like this one.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/22025657
> 
> 
> Sounds like a system (audio) problem to me.



If the low end was there, I'd hear it!










Now that STP concert looks promising! Looking forward to that one!


----------



## vision-master

an if'n it's really low, you will feel it.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/22026926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release date June 26th........
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Temple-P...122739&sr=1-25
> 
> 
> I'm thinking, I'm gonna like this one.



Probably my favorite modern era rock band. Looking forword to this one for sure.


----------



## smfins

LOL, trust me.... i got that part LOL thax for the advise.









> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/22024235
> 
> 
> My version is SD and sounds just fine..........
> 
> 
> It's called the bass knob, turn it clockwise for more, anti-clockwise for less....


----------



## smfins

Going to see them for the 12th time July 31st in birmingham! wanna go??? KISS that is


----------



## vision-master

Looking forward to this one........











Title will be released on August 21, 2012

_Los Lobos is revisiting its watershed 1992 album “Kiko” in a 20th anniversary reissue, adding to the original studio album with previously unreleased early and alternate takes of several songs. Simultaneously, a document of the band’s 2006 performance of “Kiko” in its entirety will be released separately on CD, DVD and Blu-ray, with both “Kiko” projects coming Aug. 21._

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/musi...ive-video.html


----------



## vision-master

*Live at the Roseland Ballroom NYC [Blu-ray] (2012)*











This title will be released on June 26, 2012

http://www.amazon.com/Live-Roseland-...604280&sr=1-22 



Got the SD a while back from Canada - well worth it if you're into BTO.....


----------



## jjeff

$13.99 is a nice price for a BD, might have to work up a $25 order for the free shipping









It's in my cart


----------



## gold2040

Not that the music snobs on here will care, but Michael Jackson's 'BAD' is being released on DVD as part of it's 25th anniversary


----------



## vision-master

This place doesn't seem to have much time for pop stars...


----------



## gold2040

I pretty much came to that conclusion a while back


----------



## tuthill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Just got it last week and enjoyed it thoroughly. A faithful rendition of the original album.


There's also a very interesting interview however only Part 1 of the interview is on the dvd:-(


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/22051811
> 
> 
> I pretty much came to that conclusion a while back



This is an open forum you can post about any concert DVD you want.

I post about concert DVD releases that I think few people would be interested in, its good to have variety.


----------



## Artslinger

I picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Nicely shot video though no Bluray, the audio quality was really good also.

A great deal because you get the concert on CD also.

You can only pick this up on their website. http://bigheadtodd.com/ 











*Big Head Todd and the Monsters*


Red Rocks '08 CD/DVD Box Set

June of 2008 at Red Rocks Amphitheatre. It includes two CDs and one DVD


DVD

01. I'll Play The Blues For You

02. Gary Indiana Blues

03. Blue Sky

04. Dinner With Ivan

05. Dirty Juice

06. Bittersweet

07. Under A Silvery Moon

08. Broken Hearted Savior

09. Ellis Island

10. Runaway Train

11. Heart Of Wilderness

12. Vincent Of Jersey/The Leaving Song

13. Angela Dangerlove

14. Please Don't Tell Her

15. Conquistador

16. Boom Boom

17. City On Fire

18. Monument In Green

19. A Rose For Wanda

20. How Easy

21. Cashbox

22. Freedom Fighter

23. Fortune Teller

24. Cruel Fate

25. It's Alright

26. Spanish Highway

27. Resignation Superman

28. Circle

29. The Moose Song

30. Secret Mission

31. Beautiful Rain

32. Beautiful World

33. If You Can't Slow Down

34. Her Own Kinda Woman

35. Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## JBaumgart

I was very sad to learn of the passing of Robin Gibb upon my return from a week-long fishing vacation...but for those of you who have enjoyed listening to the Bee Gees at one time or another, I heartily recommend their "One Night Only" DVD concert. All of their best songs, extremely well performed and way above average video and sound for a DVD filmed and recorded in the late 90's...

http://www.amazon.com/Bee-Gees-Night...7789379&sr=8-1


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040* /forum/post/22048621
> 
> 
> Not that the music snobs on here will care, but Michael Jackson's 'BAD' is being released on DVD as part of it's 25th anniversary





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/22054425
> 
> 
> This is an open forum you can post about any concert DVD you want.
> 
> I post about concert DVD releases that I think few people would be interested in, its good to have variety.



I agree, after all we may have a lot of _lurkers_ who just love that type of music. I've posted a bit on country type videos and they also didn't really take off but that wouldn't stop me if I had something to add









Artslinger, nice post on Bighead. Brief synopses, photo of album cover, setlist and even a Youtube link


----------



## g_bartman

BHT is a great live band. If you ever get the chance to see them, go for it


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/22054425
> 
> 
> This is an open forum you can post about any concert DVD you want.



Unfortunately, there are one or two regulars who patrol this post and as soon as they see a something posted that doesn't align with their musical taste they go into attack mode. I think a lot of people got sick and tired of the derogatory comments and have gone into lurk mode. I visit to keep an eye out for any new releases but that's it.


Artslinger - Thanks for the BHT post. I'll have to check that out as it looks interesting.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff* /forum/post/22056430
> 
> 
> I agree, after all we may have a lot of _lurkers_ who just love that type of music. I've posted a bit on country type videos and they also didn't really take off but that wouldn't stop me if I had something to add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artslinger, nice post on Bighead. Brief synopses, photo of album cover, setlist and even a Youtube link



I have a bunch of Country-ish concert DVDs, I should post info about them one of these days.

I stick to mostly Rock or the occasional Blues DVD when I post.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon* /forum/post/22057291
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there are one or two regulars who patrol this post and as soon as they see a something posted that doesn't align with their musical taste they go into attack mode. I think a lot of people got sick and tired of the derogatory comments and have gone into lurk mode. I visit to keep an eye out for any new releases but that's it.
> 
> 
> Artslinger - Thanks for the BHT post. I'll have to check that out as it looks interesting.



Here's a free one just for you....... lsol

Europe - Live at Hovet, Stockholm [Blu-Ray] (2009


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/22058710
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of Country-ish concert DVDs, I should post info about them one of these days.
> 
> I stick to mostly Rock or the occasional Blues DVD when I post.



I enjoy this one.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger* /forum/post/22054451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Head Todd and the Monsters*



Nice, thank you!


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master* /forum/post/22058958
> 
> 
> I enjoy this one.



Excellent concert


----------



## vision-master

 Coldplay - Glastonbury 2011 HD 720p (1:28:39) 











Sweet - Bluray quality (download) er, I mean watch if'n you can stream it...











BBC-HD


----------



## wattsiskey

Anyone have the "Burn to Shine" collection ? This is a series of DVDs with a simple formula:


They go to a city, find a house that is to be demolished (usually by burning as practice for fire department), they set up cameras and recording and invite 10 or so local bands who come by throughout the day and play one song live in the house. Then at the end the house is destroyed.


I have the D.C., Seattle, Portland and Chicago versions. I particularly enjoy the Portland and Chicago ones due to the bands. The selection is pretty diverse Prog, Hard Rock, Folk, etc. The sound quality is very good.

Shellac in Chicago 

The Shins in Portland 

The Pony's in Chicago 

Sleater-Kinney in Portland 


The Seattle one was a little disapointing to me mostly because of the music style even though it had some big names (Eddie Vedder).


----------



## vision-master











Jamiroquai - Live at MTV Exit Festival (Complete Show | HD (1080p)| 2011 - 43:15


----------



## vision-master











Bon Jovi - One Night Only - 2010 -720p - 47:57


----------



## vision-master











John Mayer @ Austin City Limits PBS (FULL CONCERT) 720p


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8000_100#post_22047987
> 
> 
> $13.99 is a nice price for a BD, might have to work up a $25 order for the free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in my cart


Still in my cart but when I went to order it and a couple other things today I noticed it went up to $19.98







Amazon CONSTANTLY does that! I swear they monitor a persons cart and if they detect something has been their for more than a few days the price goes up









Oh well, saved some money today, not only did I not purchase my new items but I emptied my cart entirely including this BD....


----------



## mattg3

Always check used copies.Ive been buying concert dvds and cds used from amazon and amazon UK for a fraction of the cost.All have been in great shape with no problems


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABCD*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations#post_2442845
> 
> 
> My favorite concert DVD by far is Springsteen Live in NYC. I bought it for it's picture and sound quality, and it converted me into a Springsteen fan. I have been spending the last year catching up on his music.
> 
> 
> 
> Anamorphic widescreen (Yes. Shot originally in HD).
> 
> 
> Excellent surround mix, preferably DTS surround (DD5.1 only, but excellent use of surrounds).
> 
> 
> Great performance (outstanding - Springsteen's music is meant to be heard live. Also, good production value).



Yes that Live in NYC is good, my favorite and I've watched alot of Springsteen concert DVDs is London Calling: Live in Hyde Park [Blu-Ray].


Great music set, top quality Audio and video, and one of the last video concerts with The Big Man.


----------



## vision-master

Grab it while you can.......


----------



## carp

Awesome, thanks. Great sound, great venue.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8010#post_22131183
> 
> 
> Yes that Live in NYC is good, my favorite and I've watched alot of Springsteen concert DVDs is London Calling: Live in Hyde Park [Blu-Ray].
> 
> Great music set, top quality Audio and video, and one of the last video concerts with The Big Man.



Here's a freebie.........


----------



## vision-master

DVD's will be dead shorty. Either free stuff or purchased titles will be downloaded on Home Theater Computers directly off the net. The DVD player will become another dinosaur like VHS.


----------



## jjeff

While I basically agree with your statement I don't agree with your "shortly" time frame. My guess is both DVDs and BDs will hang around for quite some time for those who want to own physical media. DVDs for the majority(including older and more obscure titles) and BDs for those that can tell the difference or care(and I can also see a time where new blockbusters may be only released on BD). I do agree with your shortly in regards to DVD players, they are basically dead now but since BD players can also play DVDs I personally think DVDs will be around for quite some time, of course not to the extent they were in the mid 00s.


BTW is anyone able to get that Metallica link to play any better than 480p? When I try it only says "an error occurred, please try again later"......says this every time I try and play at 720p.


----------



## vision-master

By shorty, I mean very shortly. Of course the masses will continue to purchase them much like cable TV. For those in the know, they already are going by the way side. There's just way to much good free stuff on the net right now.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8010#post_22143330
> 
> 
> DVD's will be dead shorty. Either free stuff or purchased titles will be downloaded on Home Theater Computers directly off the net. The DVD player will become another dinosaur like VHS.



It will be awhile longer... I have a home HTPC and you need a lot of TBs to store a fairly large collection of movies.


People will rent and stream, but I don't see any mainstream consumer devices coming with that much storage space that will store HD movie collections.


----------



## vision-master

1.5 TB is nothing right now, then there's always extenal drives,also, how about 'the cloud'?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8010#post_22143573
> 
> 
> By shorty, I mean very shortly. Of course the masses will continue to purchase them much like cable TV.



If the masses continue to purchase them, then they're far from dead, because the masses are the largest purchasing block. It took ten years to phase out VHS when DVD was released, because the masses took their own sweet time to come around. Same with any tech.


----------



## pokekevin

I would love to have U2 3D or the 2002 halftime show D


----------



## Distorted

*Sade: Bring Me Home - Live 2011 (Blu-ray) (2012)* has smashed into my top ten performance DVD list. The Bluray disc has just been released and is from her tour last year. While covering her CD release from last year, it also has some of her best stuff from years past...and she does have some fine work. No other jazz artist still working approaches her popularity, and for good reason for my tastes. While there are a few bright lights in smooth jazz, I can't think of anyone else who shares her corner of it. Her sensuality is still going strong these decades later, but is not over-played as so many others flash on stage.


If you have some of her older DVDs, then you may have been sorely disappointed with the video quality even as the audio was good, but this video quality is right there among the best. While the vocals are rightfully the center of the appeal, the other elements — band, arrangements, staging, production — match that quality perfectly. The staging, with multi-dimensional effects, must have been awesome in the truest since of the word at the venue, because the representation on video is barely short of it on a good home theater. The background videos shown as a backdrop on many songs is matched perfectly to what is being put into the audio pickups. This DVD came from a long tour and the perfection repetition brings shows clearly. If your game is spontaneity or the crude/nasty, then this performance may fall short for you, as everything here is very studied, but little else is left out and the execution is dead-on.

✬ ✬ ✬ ✬ ✬


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22144440
> 
> 
> 1.5 TB is nothing right now, then there's always extenal drives,also, how about 'the cloud'?



From experience bluray quailty movies will eat up HD space very quickly, the cloud would need TBs of storage and then when you wanted to watch a movie you would need to wait for the download.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22146478
> 
> 
> From experience bluray quailty movies will eat up HD space very quickly, the cloud would need TBs of storage and then when you wanted to watch a movie you would need to wait for the download.



MP4 Format is good for 4 to 5 titles on one DD disk.


Anyhoo, I've got 2.5 TB's on hand right now....


Maybe the future will bring bluray disks on flash cards?


----------



## oink

A little off topic...does anyone know where I can get all of The Police's albums on SACD-Hybrid?


----------



## Artslinger

  


LIVE FROM THE ARTISTS DEN: ROBERT PLANT & THE BAND OF JOY


Format: Widescreen (16:9)

Audio: PCM Stereo, DTS HD 5.1

77 Minutes

Release Date: July 10, 2012


Track List:


Robert Plant & the Band of Joy: Live from the Artists Den


Black Dog*

Angel Dance

Houses of the Holy*

House of Cards

Cindy, I'll Marry You Someday

Satan Your Kingdom Must Come Down

Somewhere Trouble Don't Go

Tangerine*

A Satisfied Mind

Move Up

Down to the Sea

Ramble On

Gallows Pole

In the Mood*

Rock and Roll

I Bid You Goodnight*


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8000_50#post_22030434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /forum/post/22026926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release date June 26th........
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8 margin:0px !important;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking, I'm gonna like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my favorite modern era rock band. Looking forword to this one for sure.
Click to expand...

Watched a lot of this over the weekend. Loved it!! If it wasn't for SW, these guys could have ruled the hard rock world.....


larry


----------



## Artslinger

I have the STP concert DVD on the way.


----------



## vision-master

Can't find this title on DVD?


Most excellento...........









*Jean Michel Jarre - Water for Life*




_[Mikel VizzualbazzikHck] "Water for Life" was the theme UNESCO Goodwill Ambassador Jean Michel Jarre chose for an exceptional concert among the sand dunes in Merzouga in Morocco on 16 December 2006, organized with the support of the Kingdom of Morocco and held under the auspices of UNESCO.


The Modern Arab Orchestra of Casablanca, the Morocco Philharmonic Orchestra and a number of eminent soloists joined Jean Michel Jarre on stage for this unique concert. It was also one of the highlights of the part of the UN Water for Life Decade (2005-2015) and marked the end of the United Nations International Year of Deserts and Desertification.
_


----------



## ROSSO Z

I watched the Moody Blues "Lovely to See You" DVD last night after not seeing it for a while. I thought the DTS audio and the video quality were very good.


There is lots of cool drumming.


Cheers,


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22198533
> 
> 
> I watched the Moody Blues "Lovely to See You" DVD last night after not seeing it for a while. I thought the DTS audio and the video quality were very good.
> 
> There is lots of cool drumming.
> 
> Cheers,


I love the flute player.Not Ray Thomas but much better to look at.


----------



## vision-master

$20 in reward points from Best Buy and nothing to spend it on........... The concert DVD market has hit the skids........


Another freebie - lol


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

The Raconteurs: Live at Montreux 2008


I'm not a big white stripes fan but after watching It Might Get Loud and seeing a snippet of this band in there I was interested. The audio/video are excellent. Great performance. I thought the first 5 songs were a little weak but enjoyed every song after that. Interesting band.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22208638
> 
> 
> $20 in reward points from Best Buy and nothing to spend it on........... The concert DVD market has hit the skids........
> 
> Another freebie - lol



Thank you for pointing that one out. I just went to the source, blew it up on my 70" screen, played it through my sound system (in stereo) and it was wonderful, all 2+ hours of it!


----------



## vision-master

Jon Lord - dead..........


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22225812
> 
> 
> Jon Lord - dead..........



One of the greatest rock keyboard players of all time, and a Master of the Hammond B3 (and sometimes C3). RIP, they don't make them like you anymore!


John


----------



## vision-master

Import from 05. ordered from the UK.


----------



## 5o9

While by no means a concert dvd, Marley is among the finest documentaries, one I would be happy to own. Wish Bob was still around, would like to observe his spiritual progress


----------



## vision-master




----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Hope this is great as the album was...

Live In Paris '79 [Blu-ray] [2012]










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Live-In-Paris-79-Blu-ray/dp/B008B3MZNI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22306055
> 
> 
> Hope this is great as the album was...
> Live In Paris '79 [Blu-ray] [2012]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Live-In-Paris-79-Blu-ray/dp/B008B3MZNI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top



I just pre-ordered it! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## vision-master

Better un-order it? -> Region: Region B/2 (Read more about DVD/Blu-ray formats.)


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

VM is right, need a compatible player.


Sorry


----------



## vision-master

I'd wait an see if it's imported in the USA, otherwise order the Standard disk [ntsc]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Live-Paris-79-DVD-NTSC/dp/B008B3MZMY/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1345067841&sr=1-1


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22310386
> 
> 
> I'd wait an see if it's imported in the USA, otherwise order the Standard disk [ntsc]
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Live-Paris-79-DVD-NTSC/dp/B008B3MZMY/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1345067841&sr=1-1



Or hack it


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Not sure this is true, but here is some info.


> Quote:
> Eagle Rock Entertainment: All discs are region free.



Cheers


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22312306
> 
> 
> Not sure this is true, but here is some info.
> 
> Cheers


I'll give it a shot, besides, I will probably just rip it to my HTPC using AnyDVD HD. From their website "Removes region codes from Blu-ray media." No worries.


----------



## vision-master

They were on FIRE!


----------



## coffenk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22312427
> 
> 
> I'll give it a shot, besides, I will probably just rip it to my HTPC using AnyDVD HD. From their website "Removes region codes from Blu-ray media." No worries.



For all interested ... Amazon.co.uk now has this listed as "Region Free " !

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Supertramp-Live-Paris-Blu-ray-Region/dp/B008B3MZNI/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1345728887&sr=1-1 


At $19.85 (CAN) shipped to Canada can't beat the price. Still no sign of it on either Amazon.ca or Amazon.com.


----------



## vision-master

In Stock.


Running time [bluray] 150 mins........


Bluray has 3 additional bonus songs


----------



## Picasso Moon












Just ordered the BD, should be here Saturday. Kiko was one of the better releases of the '90's [IMHO] + I'm a big Los Lobos fan so I'm really looking forward to watching this. I have their Live at the Filmore DVD and always have enjoyed that release too.


----------



## SoCal71RS

I'll definitly be picking this up. Has a release date of Sep. 25th.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22335427



Oh, this looks very tasty. After seeing his performance of "Red House" (which was THE highlight of the Strat show) if this is anything close to that performance it should be quite enjoyable. Kiko Live and now this. Glad to see a couple of shows finally being released that really interest me.


----------



## DLMN8R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Picasso Moon*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22341719
> 
> 
> Oh, this looks very tasty. After seeing his performance of "Red House" (which was THE highlight of the Strat show) if this is anything close to that performance it should be quite enjoyable. Kiko Live and now this. Glad to see a couple of shows finally being released that really interest me.



Day one for me.


----------



## gbaby

I think that "Overtime," a blu-ray by Lee Rittenour, is hands down the best blu-ray concert to date. It features smooth jazz, tradition jazz, r&b and pop in an almost 2 hours concert and the sound and picture are to die for.


----------



## vision-master

No such animal?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmovies-tv&field-keywords=lee+ritenour+Stolen+Moments


----------



## bobby94928

I only found 1 blu ray by Lee Ritenour and that is Overtime. It is the only one available in the US, UK, and Germany..

http://www.amazon.com/Overtime-Blu-ray-Lee-Ritenour/dp/B007XNAPJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346080285&sr=8-1&keywords=lee+ritenour+blu+ray


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22306055
> 
> Live In Paris '79 [Blu-ray] [2012]



Roger Hodgson about this release: http://www.breakfastinspain.com/newsflash/rogers-comments-about-the-paris-live-dvd 


Roger Hodgson's Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/RogerHodgsonOfficial 


What you guys think about all that mess?


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22356225
> 
> 
> What you guys think about all that mess?



I think that is par for the course for the music (and movie) industry at large. Neither care the least bit about the artist or the consumer.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22356225
> 
> 
> Roger Hodgson about this release: http://www.breakfastinspain.com/newsflash/rogers-comments-about-the-paris-live-dvd
> 
> Roger Hodgson's Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/RogerHodgsonOfficial
> 
> What you guys think about all that mess?



Debating on weather or not to purchase this title from the UK?


Will I reget it?


Still have a older title (from 04)/ Los Lonely Boys to watch - 75 cents + shipping......



Edit.............


Oh, as far as this mess, I'm wondering IF'N I don't order this NOW will it become one of those really hard to find ones shorty?


----------



## coffenk

*Supertramp: Live in Paris '79 (Bluray)*


Received my copy from Amazon.uk yesterday. Overall it's a great concert with all the old hits performed as I remember them.


With respect to PQ I'd classify it as closer to DVD quality than Bluray standards; but bearing in mind the fact that the concert is 33 years old it's quite understandable and acceptable.


I had read that the AQ (available in both 2 channel LPCM and 5.1 DTS HD MA) was excellent but, from my experience, was disappointing. I am using a PS3 as my Bluray player so am using the LPCM out audio option to my Pioneer amp. On the 5.1 DTS-HD MA option found that there was little or no signal to the center channel and only used the two fronts with little surround sound from the backs.


I'd be interested in hearing comments on the audio quality from others with a copy.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22356462
> 
> 
> I think that is par for the course for the music (and movie) industry at large. Neither care the least bit about the artist or the consumer.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22358745
> 
> 
> Debating on weather or not to purchase this title from the UK?
> 
> Will I reget it?
> 
> Still have a older title (from 04)/ Los Lonely Boys to watch - 75 cents + shipping......
> 
> Edit.............
> 
> Oh, as far as this mess, I'm wondering IF'N I don't order this NOW will it become one of those really hard to find ones shorty?



I never knew something like that coming from such respected artists and producers, anyway.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffenk*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22362356
> 
> *Supertramp: Live in Paris '79 (Bluray)*
> 
> Received my copy from Amazon.uk yesterday. Overall it's a great concert with all the old hits performed as I remember them.
> 
> With respect to PQ I'd classify it as closer to DVD quality than Bluray standards; but bearing in mind the fact that the concert is 33 years old it's quite understandable and acceptable.
> 
> I had read that the AQ (available in both 2 channel LPCM and 5.1 DTS HD MA) was excellent but, from my experience, was disappointing. I am using a PS3 as my Bluray player so am using the LPCM out audio option to my Pioneer amp. On the 5.1 DTS-HD MA option found that there was little or no signal to the center channel and only used the two fronts with little surround sound from the backs.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing comments on the audio quality from others with a copy.



I read on another forum, a guy saying basically the same thing as you.
http://www.progarchives.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=89173


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22309988
> 
> 
> Better un-order it? -> Region: Region B/2 (Read more about DVD/Blu-ray formats.)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22310372
> 
> 
> VM is right, need a compatible player.
> 
> Sorry





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8040#post_22310386
> 
> 
> I'd wait an see if it's imported in the USA, otherwise order the Standard disk [ntsc]
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Live-Paris-79-DVD-NTSC/dp/B008B3MZMY/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1345067841&sr=1-1



I got mine the other day and haven't had a chance to listen to the whole thing but it works just fine in my BD player. Zero issues.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffenk*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22362356
> 
> *Supertramp: Live in Paris '79 (Bluray)*
> 
> Received my copy from Amazon.uk yesterday. Overall it's a great concert with all the old hits performed as I remember them.
> 
> With respect to PQ I'd classify it as closer to DVD quality than Bluray standards; but bearing in mind the fact that the concert is 33 years old it's quite understandable and acceptable.
> 
> I had read that the AQ (available in both 2 channel LPCM and 5.1 DTS HD MA) was excellent but, from my experience, was disappointing. I am using a PS3 as my Bluray player so am using the LPCM out audio option to my Pioneer amp. On the 5.1 DTS-HD MA option found that there was little or no signal to the center channel and only used the two fronts with little surround sound from the backs.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing comments on the audio quality from others with a copy.



I have only listened to a little bit but I would agree. The PQ is more like DVD and the sound is ok, not reference quality but on the whole it is still a worthwhile buy IMO.


----------



## kevinf

Just watched my copy of Supertramp Paris from the UK to Canada for only $20.88 , great price love the music picture quality is what I expected no problems with playback . Live performances sure have changed over the years , not much action up on the stage but I say again I love the music and their ability to play live .I recommend this disc to any Supertramp fan .


----------



## gold2040

The long awaited Led Zeppelin reunion concert DVD/Blurray


a scheduled November 22nd release date


cannot wait









http://ultimateclassicrock.com/led-zeppelin-02-arena-live-album-release-date-revealed/


----------



## davidbarrickman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8080_40#post_22393843
> 
> 
> The long awaited Led Zeppelin reunion concert DVD/Blurray
> 
> 
> a scheduled November 22nd release date
> 
> 
> cannot wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ultimateclassicrock.com/led-zeppelin-02-arena-live-album-release-date-revealed/



Wow, thanks for the heads up about this!!! Hell HAS frozen over, thought that perhaps this would

never see the light of day...


----------



## Artslinger

Awsome


----------



## vision-master

*Led Zeppelin reunion concert film*










Following is the track listing of the upcoming film, which will last just over two hours.
1. Good Times Bad Times

2. Ramble On

3. Black Dog

4. In My Time Of Dying

5. For Your Life

6. Trampled Under Foot

7. Nobody's Fault But Mine

8. No Quarter

9. Since I've Been Loving You

10. Dazed And Confused

11. Stairway To Heaven

12. The Song Remains The Same

13. Misty Mountain Hop

14. Kashmir

15. Whole Lotta Love

16. Rock And Roll


----------



## bobby94928

I'm in!


----------



## defmoot

 *One Night With Blue Note: The Historic All-Star Reunion Concert (1985)* 


Most excellent 1985 concert to kick off the resurrection of venerable jazz label Blue Note.


Tracks include:
_Canteloupe Island_
_Recorda-Me_
_Summertime_
_Moanin'_
_Appointment in Ghana_
_Tone Poem_
_Blues Walk_
_The Jumpin' Blues_

+ more


Artists include: Art Blakey, Kenny Burrell, Herbie Hancock, Ron Carter, Tony Williams, Lou Donaldson, Freddie Hubbard, Joe Henderson, Bobby Hutchison, Reggie Workman, Grady Tate, Curtis Fuller, McCoy Tyner, Stanley Turrentine, and other greats. Giants of the genre in top form. Definitely not the usual "reunion" meh.


Audio is 2.0 stereo and 5.1 Dolby Surround. Video is 4:3.


If you dig mid-'50s to mid-'60s hard bop you know you have to own this.










Curious others should prepare for possible conversion.










Enjoy!


----------



## thedeskE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *defmoot*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22407713
> 
> *One Night With Blue Note: The Historic All-Star Reunion Concert (1985)*
> 
> Most excellent 1985 concert to kick off the resurrection of venerable jazz label Blue Note.
> 
> Tracks include:
> _Canteloupe Island_
> _Recorda-Me_
> _Summertime_
> _Moanin'_
> _Appointment in Ghana_
> _Tone Poem_
> _Blues Walk_
> _The Jumpin' Blues_
> 
> + more
> 
> Artists include: Art Blakey, Kenny Burrell, Herbie Hancock, Ron Carter, Tony Williams, Lou Donaldson, Freddie Hubbard, Joe Henderson, Bobby Hutchison, Reggie Workman, Grady Tate, Curtis Fuller, McCoy Tyner, Stanley Turrentine, and other greats. Giants of the genre in top form. Definitely not the usual "reunion" meh.
> 
> Audio is 2.0 stereo and 5.1 Dolby Surround. Video is 4:3.
> 
> If you dig mid-'50s to mid-'60s hard bop you know you have to own this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious others should prepare for possible conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks - T Williams is one of my heros. Have to check it out.


----------



## zoey67

They don't make em like this anymore. The closest thing we he have decent these days is Adele and Lady gaga


----------



## zoey67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8000_100#post_22171249
> 
> 
> Format: Widescreen (16:9)
> 
> Audio: PCM Stereo, DTS HD 5.1
> 
> 77 Minutes
> 
> Release Date: July 10, 2012
> 
> Track List:
> 
> Robert Plant & the Band of Joy: Live from the Artists Den
> 
> Black Dog*
> 
> Angel Dance
> 
> Houses of the Holy*
> 
> House of Cards
> 
> Cindy, I'll Marry You Someday
> 
> Satan Your Kingdom Must Come Down
> 
> Somewhere Trouble Don't Go
> 
> Tangerine*
> 
> A Satisfied Mind
> 
> Move Up
> 
> Down to the Sea
> 
> Ramble On
> 
> Gallows Pole
> 
> In the Mood*
> 
> Rock and Roll
> 
> I Bid You Goodnight*



I don't see Big Log..what the hell, that was his top 3 easily and my personal fav with In The mood.


----------



## Ivan Walker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/7950#post_21903098
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing it wrong... you only use the video code which would be *KgoapkOo4vg* between the you tube tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool vid.



Great video!










(to others) But are we off topic? I come in to learn about DVD converting recommendations or something...


----------



## vision-master

lol - you must follow Clif High........


----------



## rich3fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22407366
> 
> *Led Zeppelin reunion concert film*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following is the track listing of the upcoming film, which will last just over two hours.
> 1. Good Times Bad Times
> 
> 2. Ramble On
> 
> 3. Black Dog
> 
> 4. In My Time Of Dying
> 
> 5. For Your Life
> 
> 6. Trampled Under Foot
> 
> 7. Nobody's Fault But Mine
> 
> 8. No Quarter
> 
> 9. Since I've Been Loving You
> 
> 10. Dazed And Confused
> 
> 11. Stairway To Heaven
> 
> 12. The Song Remains The Same
> 
> 13. Misty Mountain Hop
> 
> 14. Kashmir
> 
> 15. Whole Lotta Love
> 
> 16. Rock And Roll



Two hours long with an awesome set list. And they're starting off with the song that got it all started. Crank it to 100dB's and it'll be just the way it used to be.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22335427
> 
> 
> I'll definitly be picking this up. Has a release date of Sep. 25th.



_Complete broadcast of 90 minutes + . Featuring among others: Jack Bruce, John Wetton, Simon Phillips, Uli Jon Roth, Randy Hansen and many more_


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22346693
> 
> 
> No such animal?
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmovies-tv&field-keywords=lee+ritenour+Stolen+Moments



You are correct! I meant "Overtime," by Lee Rittenour.







Get it because it is probably the best sounding blu-ray on the market.


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22346939
> 
> 
> I only found 1 blu ray by Lee Ritenour and that is Overtime. It is the only one available in the US, UK, and Germany..
> http://www.amazon.com/Overtime-Blu-ray-Lee-Ritenour/dp/B007XNAPJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346080285&sr=8-1&keywords=lee+ritenour+blu+ray



Overtime is the correct Blu-ray/. It was my fault.


----------



## gold2040

Some Zep videos


Celebration Day Trailer







A snippit of Black Dog







And the press conference that took place







And one of the comments confirms on the video, that the guitar is NOT overdubbed


EDIT: Page did mention in the press conference that Kashmir was overdubbed slightly since Plant had nearly 'run out of steam' and that overdubs will be kept to a minimum


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

Got my tickets to see this at the cinerama in Seattle on October 17th. Should be a blast. Still remember going to see TSRTS back when it came out.


----------



## DLMN8R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8070#post_22335427
> 
> 
> I'll definitly be picking this up. Has a release date of Sep. 25th.



Received it yesterday from Amazon and certainly glad I ordered it. Video is dark and soft but the performance and audio is outstanding.


----------



## vision-master

*Celebration Day (2CD + 1 Blu-Ray, CD sized digipack)*


This title will be released on November 19, 2012









_Video


Video codec: MPEG-4 AVC

Video resolution: 1080i

Aspect ratio: 1.78:1

Original aspect ratio: 1.78:1


Audio


English: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1_

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009E3EYMY/ref=cm_sw_su_dp


----------



## bobby94928

Ordered, thank you very much...


----------



## Quickster2

Ordered. Thanks!


----------



## David James

I received and watched The Who: Live in Texas 1975 DVD today.


The video is about average for a 2012 concert video shot with multiple phone cameras then spliced together. In other words, not so good. At times the editor got a little goofy and went with some slow motion and or fast motion. Sometimes in lieu of the normal video or other times as a background to the video. My personal favorite was the wait for the encore. We got to see a still of a blurry Roger Daltry with The Who spelled out in large asterisks. Eventually the Who asterisks started blinking.


The sound was a bit better. At times they seem to have lost the guitar feed or it was to low. At other times it was pretty okay, never really good, but usually always better then the video (the bar was set low).


Would I recommend this? If you're a fan of The Who, you're damn right I would. Despite the flaws, I really enjoyed it. It's a great set and for those that saw them in that era, may actually bring back memories of how they may have looked and sounded had you been at the concert, if you get my drift.


I don't regret the $11.99 spent.


----------



## PooperScooper

  



Roxy Music Live at the Apollo - concert in 2001. Good PQ and AQ. The mix was somewhat laid back which just may have been due to the actual board setup at the concert, but still sounded good. Very good show! The extra musicians really filled out the sound compared to their early recordings. The woman on keyboards/electronics and violin was a big addition as was the keyboard/piano player who, from what it sounded like when Ferry introduced him, also did all the arrangements the show.


larry


----------



## wattsiskey

 I ordered this Queen Adreena DVD and then ordered a multi-region DVD so I could play it! 


It seems to be a great performance, but then I seem to like anything that Katie does.


----------



## Artslinger

*Hungarian Rhapsody: Queen Live In Budapest*

 


Originally filmed in 1986, this momentous concert movie has been re-mastered in high definition and superb 5.1 surround sound. Street date is November 6th.


Also included on the Blu-ray is a new 25 minute documentary feature entitled "A Magic Year". This follows Queen from just after their historic show–stealing performance at Live Aid, London, on July 13, 1985, through the year leading up to the epic concert in Budapest. Using archive footage from rehearsals, interviews with the band in the studio and on the road during the Magic Tour - some of which has never been seen before - this fascinating feature has been specially created for this new release.


"We're delighted that Queen fans across the world will finally have the chance to relive this amazing moment for the band. We knew a stadium concert in Budapest was ground–breaking, but hadn't quite anticipated what a historic night it would turn out to be. The concert looks fantastic on the screen in all its digitally re-mastered glory and the documentary does a great job of setting the scene – it really was an extraordinary time in the band's history." Brian May and Roger Taylor.


Blu-ray Tracklisting:

One Vision

Tie Your Mother Down

In The Lap Of The Gods

Seven Seas Of Rhye

Tear It Up

A Kind Of Magic

Under Pressure

Who Wants To Live Forever

I Want To Break Free

Guitar Solo

Now I'm Here

Love Of My Life

Tavaszi Szél Vizet Áraszt

Is This The World We Created...?

Tutti Frutti

Bohemian Rhapsody

Hammer To Fall

Crazy Little Thing Called Love

Radio Ga Ga

We Will Rock You

Friends Will Be Friends

We Are The Champions


Extras:

'A Magic Year' documentary


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

I must say I'm very impressed with how good this is. For being filmed in '83 they did a great job with the video and audio. Great set list too.
 

1. Electric Eye (Live US Festival Show)

2. Riding On The Wind (Live US Festival Show)

3. Heading Out To The Highway (Live US Festival Show)

4. Metal Gods (Live US Festival Show)

5. Breaking The Law (Live US Festival Show)

6. Diamonds And Rust (Live US Festival Show)

7. Victim Of Changes (Live US Festival Show)

8. Living After Midnight (Live US Festival Show)

9. The Green Manalishi (With The Two Pronged Crown) (Live US Festival Show)

10. Screaming For Vengeance (Live US Festival Show)

11. You've Got Another Thing Comin' (Live US Festival Show)

12. Hell Bent For Leather (Live US Festival Show)


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22480061
> 
> 
> I must say I'm very impressed with how good this is. For being filmed in '83 they did a great job with the video and audio. Great set list too.




I just picked this up last week, but haven't had the chance to watch the DVD yet.

It will nice to see Haldford hitting the really high notes that he has a hard time hitting these days.


----------



## vision-master

I am getting redirected to (spam) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008XBCJ34 whenever I login or select a thread on this 4um?


Pleaze, remove this satanatic devil.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100_50#post_22495974
> 
> 
> I am getting redirected to (spam) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008XBCJ34 whenever I login or select a thread on this 4um?
> 
> 
> Pleaze, remove this satanatic devil.


What's happening?


I removed the amazon affiliate tags from the Avatar link.


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22499062
> 
> 
> What's happening?



I had the same problem yesterday. If you clicked on a thread it took you to Amazon and Avatar. Forum navigator, login, it didn’t matter what you clicked; everything took you to Amazon and Avatar. It lasted an hour or so and was resolved. But for that hour or so, it was a PITA.


----------



## PooperScooper

Ah, ok. It probably had something to do with them having the Avatar 3D graphics and banner or whatever on the main part (top frame) of the forum page.


larry


----------



## vision-master

Fixed, thanks......


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22430123
> 
> 
> Got my tickets to see this at the cinerama in Seattle on October 17th. Should be a blast. Still remember going to see TSRTS back when it came out.


how was it mate?


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22508920
> 
> 
> how was it mate?



Where do I start. Seeing the guys on a 70 foot screen was pretty impressive. For Your Life was the highlight for me. Super tight and groovy. Seeing that alone was worth the price of admission. They practiced for 6 weeks and you can tell. Tight but Loose







There were so many songs they DIDN'T play, but I can't fault the set list. I'm sure Plant can't get the high notes for Immigrant Song or Communication Breakdown at this point. Unfortunately, not too much "jam" material. Just a little during Whole Lotta Love and Dazed. The print looked perfect and the sound was great. I would've had the audio a little louder but it was fine. The show was sold out and everyone raved about how good it was. I will be getting the blu-Ray and cranking the hell out of it.


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOSE501MKIV*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22509147
> 
> 
> Where do I start. Seeing the guys on a 70 foot screen was pretty impressive. For Your Life was the highlight for me. Super tight and groovy. Seeing that alone was worth the price of admission. They practiced for 6 weeks and you can tell. Tight but Loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many songs they DIDN'T play, but I can't fault the set list. I'm sure Plant can't get the high notes for Immigrant Song or Communication Breakdown at this point. Unfortunately, not too much "jam" material. Just a little during Whole Lotta Love and Dazed. The print looked perfect and the sound was great. I would've had the audio a little louder but it was fine. The show was sold out and everyone raved about how good it was. I will be getting the blu-Ray and cranking the hell out of it.


Well hopefully my friend will be ordering the Bluray for his 55" 3D enabled Samsung


can't.. ****ing.. wait


----------



## vision-master

Enjoy...


----------



## Artslinger

  


Quebec Magnetic Bluray will be available on December 10.


Video

Video codec: MPEG-4 AVC

Video resolution: 1080p

Aspect ratio: 1.78:1

Original aspect ratio: 1.78:1


Audio

English: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

English: LPCM 2.0



"Quebec Magnetic" track listing:


01. That Was Just Your Life

02. The End Of The Line

03. The Four Horsemen

04. The Shortest Straw

05. One

06. Broken, Beat & Scarred

07. My Apocalypse

08. Sad But True

09. Welcome Home (Sanitarium)

10. The Judas Kiss

11. The Day That Never Comes

12. Master Of Puppets

13. Battery

14. Nothing Else Matters

15. Enter Sandman

16. Killing Time

17. Whiplash

18. Seek & Destroy


Bonus songs:


19. For Whom The Bell Tolls

20. Holier Than Thou

21. Cyanide

22. Turn The Page

23. All Nightmare Long

24. Damage, Inc.

25. Breadfan

26. Phantom Lord


----------



## vision-master

Can't wait.......


----------



## bobby94928

Just 12 more days!


----------



## PooperScooper

Genesis - The Gabriel Years



 




This isn't a concert DVD, but there are "videos" of Genesis playing songs from early albums that aren't readily available anywhere else that I've seen. For fans of early (the real) Genesis with Gabriel, this is pretty much a "must have" even though you have to sit through the comments and analysis of some of the songs and such from the same people you see on other DVDs like this. Some are very annoying, some are ok, but it's worth it to see the footage of early performances. I've only watched the first DVD so far that covered albums up through Nursery Cryme. IIRC they showed performances of "The Knife", "The Fountain of Salmacis", "Attack of the Giant Hogweed", and "The Musical Box" and parts of other songs.



larry


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22479735
> 
> *Hungarian Rhapsody: Queen Live In Budapest]*



Did anyone buy this? How is the PQ & AQ?


----------



## HFXguy

My recent blu-ray buys are;


SUPERTRAMP – Live in Paris 1979 - Very good as talked about - I see it's for sale in North America now. DTS-MA


ETTA JAMES - Montreux 1993 - Typical quality from the Montreux files - I am not an Etta James fan but enjoyed this. DTS-MA


DOORS – LIVE AT THE BOWL - 68 - good PQ for a 68 concert - AQ -very good DTS-MA


JOHNNY CASH – WE WALK THE LINE (TRIBUTE) - I don't know most of the artists but I am a Cash fan - very good PQ - Audio is LPCM5.1


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22567839
> 
> 
> Did anyone buy this? How is the PQ & AQ?



Not yet since I have a couple of other Queen concert DVDs and I'm waiting for the price to come down.


I have read good reviews about the bluray, you won't get oa review much better then the one below.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Hungarian-Rhapsody-Queen-Live-In-Budapest-Deluxe-Blu-ray/56085/


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22567880
> 
> 
> My recent blu-ray buys are;
> 
> 
> DOORS – LIVE AT THE BOWL - 68 - good PQ for a 68 concert - AQ -very good DTS-MA



I was at this concert in '68. I once rented a VHS of this concert and I was not all that impressed. Now, bluray and DTS-MA, that interests me if for nothing else just the memory and history.....


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22568186
> 
> 
> I was at this concert in '68. I once rented a VHS of this concert and I was not all that impressed. Now, bluray and DTS-MA, that interests me if for nothing else just the memory and history.....



Awesome, now I am jealous. The PQ is soft , similar to say the "ROLLING STONES – LADIES & GENTLEMEN 1972", maybe a little better but acceptable to me but it sounds very good & the price is right.


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22567906
> 
> 
> Not yet since I have a couple of other Queen concert DVDs and I'm waiting for the price to come down.
> 
> I have read good reviews about the bluray, you won't get oa review much better then the one below.
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Hungarian-Rhapsody-Queen-Live-In-Budapest-Deluxe-Blu-ray/56085/



Thanks, I have 3 or 4 other Queen concerts myself but I ordered this one today anyway. I don't want the cd's so the blu-ray alone is in my price range.


----------



## vision-master

Why must 'we' purchase 'celebration day' with CD's?


For me and many others, CD's are now obsolete..........


----------



## vision-master

 Uncle Neil has something to say.........


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22569184
> 
> 
> Why must 'we' purchase 'celebration day' with CD's?
> 
> For me and many others, CD's are now obsolete..........


 

Sell 'em.

 

Lots of people are likely to want to listen to the music more.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22574286
> 
> 
> Sell 'em.
> 
> 
> Lots of people are likely to want to listen to the music more.



Well, I never bought into CD's. I always thought them to be inferior to Vinyl, the point of my post ^ many vehicles nowadays come with DVD players. lsol


----------



## vision-master

Hear today on Sirius Radio, the entire footage of Hendrix @ Woodstock is going to be released on cinema...........

_In Celebration of the 70th anniversary of JIMI HENDRIX's birth, for the first time ever see his unforgettable August 1969 Woodstock concert in select cinemas globally.


This special edition theatrical presentation, under the auspices of Experience Hendrix, L.L.C. has been carefully reassembled from the extensive archive of film footage helmed by Academy Award winning director Michael Wadleigh and his hand picked team of skilled camera operators and support personnel under the auspices of Experience Hendrix, LLC, the Hendrix family owned company. What they captured was a Jimi Hendrix performance unlike any other. Jimi premiered a new band and his extraordinary performance on that August morning included unforgettable renditions of such signature Hendrix songs as 'Voodoo Child (Slight Return)', 'Fire', 'Purple Haze' and 'Foxy Lady' as well as his dramatic interpretation of the 'Star Spangled Banner'.


Jimi's fascinating road to the Woodstock festival is revealed by way of never before seen footage and interviews with his band members such as Billy Cox and Mitch Mitchell, engineer Eddie Kramer and Woodstock's promoter Michael Lang. Directed by Grammy Award winner Bob Smeaton (BEATLES Anthology, Band Of Gypsys, Festival Express), the documentary, which precedes the performance footage, reveals the struggle to stage the legendary festival and secure Hendrix as its headline artist.


Jimi Hendrix Woodstock performance stands as one of the finest ever in rock music history. This presentation features the original 16mm footage digitally restored together with a new 5.1 audio surround mix by legendary engineer Eddie Kramer. Kramer originally recorded the Woodstock festival and also served Jimi Hendrix as his recording engineer throughout his entire career.

_









http://www.bravewords.com/news/193250


----------



## vision-master

Also...........

_Previously-unknown Super 8mm film of Elvis Presley performing in his one and only New York City concert in 1972 has emerged. Anthony Mason and Rebecca Jarvis speak with one of the King's friends, bodyguard Jerry Schilling, about the amazing find._

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/cb-yLHg1x9P4ouU/never_before_seen_footage_of_elvis_uncovered/


----------



## vision-master

 BON JOVI - Live @ Tokyo 2008 (FULL) HD (1080p) (2:38:58)


----------



## gold2040




----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22567906
> 
> 
> Not yet since I have a couple of other Queen concert DVDs and I'm waiting for the price to come down.
> 
> I have read good reviews about the bluray, you won't get oa review much better then the one below.
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Hungarian-Rhapsody-Queen-Live-In-Budapest-Deluxe-Blu-ray/56085/



FYI - Although the above review says the Audio is;


English: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 (96kHz, 24-bit)

English: LPCM 2.0 (48kHz, 16-bit)


the disc itself only says DTS-HD 96/24, it does not say 5.1 and just like "Rock Montreal" it is really 4.1. Nothing from the center channel.


----------



## Toe

I am going to reserve final judgment until I watch the full show, but man Zeppelin is showing their age.







Those 2 tracks linked above definitely have a tired quality to them from my perspective and have they tuned down to cater to Plants voice? Robert Plant in particular seems to be a token of what he once was. John Paul Jones has fared the best of the group it seems like. I hate saying this as I LOVE the band like many of us do, but not impressed. Hope the full show changes my mind. Having said that, it could be worse........anyone see Jerry Garcia with either the Dead or his own band in 94/95............







Some of these shows I saw during these years you felt like you were watching Jerry die slowly in front of you.


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22594560
> 
> 
> I am going to reserve final judgment until I watch the full show, but man Zeppelin is showing their age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 2 tracks linked above definitely have a tired quality to them from my perspective and have they tuned down to cater to Plants voice? Robert Plant in particular seems to be a token of what he once was. John Paul Jones has fared the best of the group it seems like. I hate saying this as I LOVE the band like many of us do, but not impressed. Hope the full show changes my mind. Having said that, it could be worse........anyone see Jerry Garcia with either the Dead or his own band in 94/95............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these shows I saw during these years you felt like you were watching Jerry die slowly in front of you.


You expected Plant to sound like in his prime? come on man..40 years ago! (not ragging on you man, just curious if you thought Plant sounded bad even with his voice toned down)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22595662
> 
> 
> You expected Plant to sound like in his prime? come on man..



Not at all and that is the point. This show has more "cool" factor than actual musical impressiveness factor when you break it down, at least from what I have seen so far (again, I will reserve full judgement when I see the whole show on blu). I am curious to see the whole show and it is great that it is coming out, but I dont see getting much play out of it after a one and done if it all sounds as tired as this which as you say is inevitable due to getting older. I would much rather throw in Earls Court 1975 for a Zep Fix or some other selections off that DVD set going off what I have seen so far which again could change once the full show is in my hands.


----------



## Rammitinski


Considering that Plant always smoked like a chimney, and Page was once a junkie, they still sound pretty darned good.

 

What's really amazing is how much hair Plant still has on his head.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22596840
> 
> 
> Considering that Plant always smoked like a chimney, and Page was once a junkie, they still sound pretty darned good.
> 
> 
> What's really amazing is how much hair Plant still has on his head.



I agree. I wish I still had that much hair!


----------



## PooperScooper

Here's a pic some will appreciate. Hendrix at Clark University, Worcester MA. pre-Woodstock. (I had to crop some and compress to get under 10MB)


----------



## Toe

VERY cool pic of Jimi PS! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22597582
> 
> 
> Here's a pic some will appreciate. Hendrix at Clark University, Worcester MA. pre-Woodstock. (I had to crop some and compress to get under 10MB)


Did _*you*_ snap it?


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22571383
> 
> Uncle Neil has something to say.........


Thanx for the link.


THE MAN can _*still*_ do it.










I got a new computer yesterday (i7 processor) and it played the video flawlessly; I think I'll be watching quite a few today....


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100_50#post_22597999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22597582
> 
> 
> Here's a pic some will appreciate. Hendrix at Clark University, Worcester MA. pre-Woodstock. (I had to crop some and compress to get under 10MB)
> 
> 
> 
> Did _*you*_ snap it?
Click to expand...


No, a friend did. I was living in the Philly area at the time.


larry


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22595692
> 
> 
> Not at all and that is the point. This show has more "cool" factor than actual musical impressiveness factor when you break it down, at least from what I have seen so far (again, I will reserve full judgement when I see the whole show on blu). I am curious to see the whole show and it is great that it is coming out, but I dont see getting much play out of it after a one and done if it all sounds as tired as this which as you say is inevitable due to getting older. I would much rather throw in Earls Court 1975 for a Zep Fix or some other selections off that DVD set going off what I have seen so far which again could change once the full show is in my hands.



Today on Sirius Classic Vinyl 'Whole Lotta of Love' wuz played a day early...........


Also, rumor is, Page wanted to get the group back togather after the O2 show in 07.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22598020
> 
> 
> Thanx for the link.
> 
> THE MAN can _*still*_ do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new computer yesterday (i7 processor) and it played the video flawlessly; I think I'll be watching quite a few today....



I think it was hacked as it is cut short by about 10 to 20 min...... Yeah, it just stops midway through a song. I wish Neil would release the entire concert on Bluray.


----------



## 5o9

Rented a couple of nice dvd's - Shut up and play the hits and Pearl Jam 20. LCD I'll buy, available on blu, PQ don't know, looks like they shot it on those little digital pro cams that you use to take portraits.


On to Robert Plant, own it all and like the recent stuff, good AQ and subwofferage that is lacking in the early LP's. There is a perfect pitch machine, and suspect he is using it.


----------



## gold2040

Bluray came though my friends door today from pre-order


Superb gig, absolutely fuc*ing marvelous, you can tell they were all just having fun on stage!


Jason gave it a real hammering on the drums and Jimmy, John and Robert were sublime even given his lower register, and Kashmir.. W.. O ..W


Not many gods left any more


----------



## vision-master

My pre-order was a joke. Amazon say's I'll get it on the 26th. I've already heard many of the songs on Sirius Radio. Who knows, by the 26th I'll find the whole concert on the Net for free.


----------



## BOSE501MKIV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22608099
> 
> 
> Bluray came though my friends door today from pre-order
> 
> Superb gig, absolutely fuc*ing marvelous, you can tell they were all just having fun on stage!
> 
> Jason gave it a real hammering on the drums and Jimmy, John and Robert were sublime even given his lower register, and Kashmir.. W.. O ..W
> 
> Not many gods left any more



Glad you enjoyed it. I didn't want to oversell it with my comments from seeing it in the theater. Jason was on top of everything. I'm looking forward to seeing the bonus material now. Mine should be in the post today. I will be playing it again at max volume!!


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22608185
> 
> 
> My pre-order was a joke. Amazon say's I'll get it on the 26th. I've already heard many of the songs on Sirius Radio. Who knows, by the 26th I'll find the whole concert on the Net for free.



I pre-ordered months ago and it arrived yesterday! You must have bad karma...


----------



## Picasso Moon

I pre-ordered back when it was announced and the BD arrived last Saturday.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22608317
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered months ago and it arrived yesterday! You must have bad karma...



Yeah,,,,,,,,,,, well if I find me a nice copy on youtube b4, I return the unopened Bluray back to Amazon. lsol


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22608722
> 
> 
> Yeah,,,,,,,,,,, well if I find me a nice copy on youtube b4, I return the unopened Bluray back to Amazon. lsol


Rips are already ripe via B-ittorent and Usenet just to let you know


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22608722
> 
> 
> Yeah,,,,,,,,,,, well if I find me a nice copy on youtube b4, I return the unopened Bluray back to Amazon. lsol



No wonder you have bad karma....


----------



## vision-master

lol - Neil Young with Poncho and the MG's (4:3) 

_Rockpalast Intro


Track List:


When You Dance, I Can Really Love

The Loner

Differently

Sleeps With Angels

Are You Passionate?

Goin' Home

Cinnamon Girl

Cortez the Killer

Let's Roll

Powderfinger

Quit (Don't Say You Love Me)

She's a Healer

All Along the Watchtower

Two Old Friends

Mr. Soul

Down By the River

****in' Up

Helpless


Neil Young: Vocals, Guitar, Harmonica

Frank Sampedro: Guitar, Keyboards,Vocals

Booker T. Jones: Keyboards

Donald "Duck" Dunn: Bass

Steve "Smokey" Potts: Drums

Pegi Young: Background Vocals, cellphone

Astrid Young: Background Vocals, Keyboards
_


----------



## oink

^Can I get this on BD somewhere?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22611684
> 
> 
> ^Can I get this on BD somewhere?



It doesn't look that way, not even on DVD. I checked Amazon.de and they don't have it....


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22597582
> 
> 
> Here's a pic some will appreciate. Hendrix at Clark University, Worcester MA. pre-Woodstock. (I had to crop some and compress to get under 10MB)



i've never seen this photo before. is this unpublished?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22611684
> 
> 
> ^Can I get this on BD somewhere?



I wish, not that I know of. 480p ain't too bad........ I used zoom and faces ain't all balloned out and picture is ok for a freebie.


Face it, lot's of good stuff just don't make SD or BD so you are left to 'other' sources......


----------



## oink

Ah dang....










HD and lossless....


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22594560
> 
> 
> I am going to reserve final judgment until I watch the full show, but man Zeppelin is showing their age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 2 tracks linked above definitely have a tired quality to them from my perspective and have they tuned down to cater to Plants voice? Robert Plant in particular seems to be a token of what he once was. John Paul Jones has fared the best of the group it seems like. I hate saying this as I LOVE the band like many of us do, but not impressed. Hope the full show changes my mind. Having said that, it could be worse........anyone see Jerry Garcia with either the Dead or his own band in 94/95............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these shows I saw during these years you felt like you were watching Jerry die slowly in front of you.



Have yet to check out the BD, but do have the album via iTunes. Yes, they did tune down a whole step for several tunes (Stairway is now in the key of G as opposed to A, for example), but others are at their "normal" pitch - Kashmir, for example, although being a DADGAD guitar tuning, was already in a lower register, so no need to alter it. Plant still pulls off a nice high note during Since I've Been Loving You, however. And overall the band sounds pretty great. Page was always sloppy, but in a good way. Still is. ANd still nice to hear him with a Les Paul thru a loud old Marshall or 3.


JPJ definitely survived the life of an LZ member the best, at least outwardly......and the old story that he was the only LZ member who did not "sell his soul" via some silly Page black magic related deal with the Devil does seem to be playing out in 2012 (or 2007, if going off what is seen/heard in Celebration Day). He certainly had no issue keeping up with relative youngsters Josh Homme & Dave Grohl in Them Crooked Vultures.


----------



## bobby94928

and Jason Bonham bangs those drums really well!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22613161
> 
> 
> Have yet to check out the BD, but do have the album via iTunes. Yes, they did tune down a whole step for several tunes (Stairway is now in the key of G as opposed to A, for example), but others are at their "normal" pitch - Kashmir, for example, although being a DADGAD guitar tuning, was already in a lower register, so no need to alter it. Plant still pulls off a nice high note during Since I've Been Loving You, however. And overall the band sounds pretty great. Page was always sloppy, but in a good way. Still is. ANd still nice to hear him with a Les Paul thru a loud old Marshall or 3.
> 
> JPJ definitely survived the life of an LZ member the best, at least outwardly......and the old story that he was the only LZ member who did not "sell his soul" via some silly Page black magic related deal with the Devil does seem to be playing out in 2012 (or 2007, if going off what is seen/heard in Celebration Day). He certainly had no issue keeping up with relative youngsters Josh Homme & Dave Grohl in Them Crooked Vultures.




Thanks for the report!


----------



## oink

HBO is showing the new documentary about the Stones called "Crossfire Hurricane."


Don't bother.

Basically, it is a video montage, with 2 second cuts, and the band members narrating.









Pure money grab schlock....


----------



## SoCal71RS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22613161
> 
> 
> Page was always sloppy, but in a good way. Still is. ANd still nice to hear him with a Les Paul thru a loud old Marshall or 3.



For this set he's actually playing through ORANGE amps. It caught my eye several times as he has for whatever reason covered up the A & N on the amps and you read ORGE.

I saw this in the theaters a few weeks back and it absolutely kicked ass. Yeah, Plant's voice isn't what is was but it wasn't 25 years ago when I first caught him solo either. That being said he still sings great. Once they get a song or two into it you can see they are really having fun. Bonham does an incredible job on drums which really should come as no surprise. The crowd in the theater was hooting and hollering through out. And there was a loud applause at the end. This blu-ray and cd will be a day one purchase for me without a doubt.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8150_50#post_22611995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22597582
> 
> 
> Here's a pic some will appreciate. Hendrix at Clark University, Worcester MA. pre-Woodstock. (I had to crop some and compress to get under 10MB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've never seen this photo before. is this unpublished?
Click to expand...

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8150_50#post_22600185


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22613853
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8150_50#post_22600185




So it is unpublished?


That is so cool. Shared it with a couple of friend who are Hendrix devotees and they were impressed.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PooperScooper

Yes. It's just a pic a friend found recently going through slides and scanning them.


larry


----------



## YaulC

Nirvana - Live, Tonight, Sold Out


----------



## vision-master

Sounds like Clapton is gonna do another 'Crossroads' in NYC..........2013


----------



## vision-master

Yesterday............

_On November 27th, 2012 the world will celebrate what would have been the 70th birthday of blues-rock guitar great Jimi Hendrix_.


----------



## Blondas

Hi, this is my first post on the forum, which I have joined only recently.

As for Celebration day, picture and sound quality on BD is excellent, although I miss the feeling of a concert, so pure and not much space, at least with my setup (probably speakers need upgrading). With Yamaha DSP Concert Video I could feel it though, excellent impression.

I agree that JPJ is in the best shape of them three, and keeps the rhythm. If it wasn't for him and young Bonham, Jimmy would loose his tunes, sometimes having to catch up with the band. But it was sweet, his fingers mingling, but his smile showing that nothing serious happened. And solos are different than on studio albums, which is great too, as it should be.

I am really impressed by Jason. His excitation was incredible, he was so happy to have played with the band. Congratulations.

And I bought BD with CDs, my daughter has a small setup upstairs, and she can play CDs on it, unlike BD. So it can be useful. Price for BD with CDs was relatively low in Poland, the same as for a BD alone.


----------



## wattsiskey

It's hard to know what's been posted already .... Check this out 

 


Yowza. This isn't a concert per sey - the description is


> Quote:
> "From The Basement" is a new series, showing on IFC in the US, which has a simple premise: "put the music first". There is no audience, no big production, no small talk with a host. The acts go into the studio, set up and play their hearts out in front of the cameras. The mix of artists is eclectic but with an overriding common factor - they really know how to deliver a performance. This DVD brings together some of the best performances from the series so far with many hugely successful bands, including Radiohead, White Stripes, Beck & more.



The camera work is very very good. It's only 4:3 video but it doesn't need to be anything else. The recording quality of the sound is incredible. Each performer is mic'd up how they sound best. It has a 5.1 and DTS but I prefer the digital stereo setting played through my 7 channel stereo setting. You feel like you are in the venue. Each band plays only 1-3 songs but the performance are great.


The White Stripes performance - wow. The dynamics on this are amazing and will give your amps a challenge. There is no too loud. Other tracks go really really low and will show you what your subs are capable of.


Laura Marling and PJ Harvey each have great performances and their voices are crystal clear and beautiful.


If this sounds like it might be a great demo DVD to take when testing audio systems - you're right. It has the diversity you would want to really exercise a system.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8100#post_22549707
> 
> 
> 
> Quebec Magnetic Bluray will be available on December 10.
> 
> Video
> 
> Video codec: MPEG-4 AVC
> 
> Video resolution: 1080p
> 
> Aspect ratio: 1.78:1
> 
> Original aspect ratio: 1.78:1
> 
> Audio
> 
> English: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
> 
> English: LPCM 2.0
> 
> "Quebec Magnetic" track listing:
> 
> 01. That Was Just Your Life
> 
> 02. The End Of The Line
> 
> 03. The Four Horsemen
> 
> 04. The Shortest Straw
> 
> 05. One
> 
> 06. Broken, Beat & Scarred
> 
> 07. My Apocalypse
> 
> 08. Sad But True
> 
> 09. Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
> 
> 10. The Judas Kiss
> 
> 11. The Day That Never Comes
> 
> 12. Master Of Puppets
> 
> 13. Battery
> 
> 14. Nothing Else Matters
> 
> 15. Enter Sandman
> 
> 16. Killing Time
> 
> 17. Whiplash
> 
> 18. Seek & Destroy
> 
> Bonus songs:
> 
> 19. For Whom The Bell Tolls
> 
> 20. Holier Than Thou
> 
> 21. Cyanide
> 
> 22. Turn The Page
> 
> 23. All Nightmare Long
> 
> 24. Damage, Inc.
> 
> 25. Breadfan
> 
> 26. Phantom Lord


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blondas*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22639639
> 
> 
> Hi, this is my first post on the forum, which I have joined only recently.
> 
> As for Celebration day, picture and sound quality on BD is excellent, although I miss the feeling of a concert, so pure and not much space, at least with my setup (probably speakers need upgrading). With Yamaha DSP Concert Video I could feel it though, excellent impression.
> 
> I agree that JPJ is in the best shape of them three, and keeps the rhythm. If it wasn't for him and young Bonham, Jimmy would loose his tunes, sometimes having to catch up with the band. But it was sweet, his fingers mingling, but his smile showing that nothing serious happened. And solos are different than on studio albums, which is great too, as it should be.
> 
> I am really impressed by Jason. His excitation was incredible, he was so happy to have played with the band. Congratulations.
> 
> And I bought BD with CDs, my daughter has a small setup upstairs, and she can play CDs on it, unlike BD. So it can be useful. Price for BD with CDs was relatively low in Poland, the same as for a BD alone.



Page owns Zep - he's either on or off, that night he was on.......... Page is known as one of the greatest guitar players of all time. lsol


Bonham worked for Mick Jones for a spell.......


*Live Yardbirds: Featuring Jimmy Page*


_Live Yardbirds: Featuring Jimmy Page is a live album released by English blues rock band The Yardbirds in 1971. It features songs recorded at a Yardbirds performance at the Anderson Theatre in New York City on 30 March 1968. The album is notable for its inclusion of the song "I'm Confused," which would become a "classic rock" standard upon Yardbirds guitarist Jimmy Page re-recording it, with modified lyrics, as "Dazed and Confused" with his post-Yardbirds band Led Zeppelin later in 1968._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Yardbirds%3A_Featuring_Jimmy_Page


----------



## Blondas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22640042
> 
> 
> Page owns Zep - he's either on or off, that night he was on.......... Page is known as one of the greatest guitar players of all time. lsol
> 
> Bonham worked for Mick Jones for a spell.......


I had to check what "for a spell" means







. Always learning...(I am from Poland)

I never considered Page a guitar virtuoso. Yes he has excellent instincts, good riffs and compositions, something classic about him, but not among my favourite ones. Anyway, it is a matter of preferences, nothing personal.

Yesterday I changed settings in my BD player and instead of Dolby I set for PCM. I do not know if it is a placebo effect, but everything sounded so much better, a more live sound. Excellent performace altogether.

And I am looking forward to this Metallica concert. Three hours of performace, what a piece of work.


----------



## Artslinger


*MICHAEL SCHENKER - Temple Of Rock*



The Tilburg gig, recorded May 2012, features Schenker (lead guitar), Doogie White (vocals), Herman Rarebell (drums), Francis Buchholz (bass) and Wayne Findley (rhythm guitar, keyboards). London's 2011 High Voltage Festival features Michael Voss (vocals), Rudolf Schenker (Scorpions) who plays rhythm guitar on 'Rock You Like a Hurricane', 'Hanging On' and 'Doctor Doctor', UFO’s Pete Way who plays bass guitar on 'Doctor Doctor', and vocalists Jeff Scott Soto (ex-JOURNEY) and Doogie White, who both sing on 'Doctor Doctor'.

 



Live In Tilburg tracklisting:


'Into The Arena'

'Armed And Ready'

'Lovedrive'

'Another Piece Of Meat'

'Hanging On'

'Cry For The Nations'

'Let Sleeping Dogs Lie'

'Coast To Coast'

'Assault Attack'

'Before The Devil Knows You’re Dead'

'Lights Out'

'On And On'

'Let It Roll'

'Shoot Shoot'

'Rock You Like A Hurricane'

'Rock Bottom'

'Holiday'

'Blackout'

'Doctor Doctor'


Live At High Voltage tracklisting:


'Armed And Ready'

'Another Piece Of Meat'

'Rock You Like A Hurricane' (ft. Rudolph Schenker)

'Hanging On' (ft. Rudolph Schenker)

'Doctor Doctor' (ft. Rudolph Schenker)


Formats & Special Features:


CD Edition - 2 Discs

- Recording from 2012’s Tilburg, Netherlands concert

- Recording (extracts) from London’s 2011

- High Voltage Festival


----------



## davidbarrickman

+1


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8130#post_22608099
> 
> 
> Bluray came though my friends door today from pre-order
> 
> 
> Superb gig, absolutely fuc*ing marvelous, you can tell they were all just having fun on stage!
> 
> 
> Jason gave it a real hammering on the drums and Jimmy, John and Robert were sublime even given his lower register, and Kashmir.. W.. O ..W
> 
> 
> Not many gods left any more


----------



## Artslinger

I was a little disappointed with the Celebration Day blur ray.


1. The editing was annoying what is with those low-res grainy shots, is that supposed to be artistic if so it sucked.


2. The song list was a little bit of a letdown for me. I know there many great Led songs, but many of my favorites where left out, this is just a personal miss for me.


3. The Audio was not all that good , I own over 100 of concert DVDs so I know a good 5.1 mix and this was not one of them. Its sounded thin in the middle, there was plenty of low end and high end maybe too much high end. Also Plants vocals were kind of low in the mix every once and awhile. You would think with all the planning and money thrown at this event they would of had the audio nailed.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22655370
> 
> 
> I was a little disappointed with the Celebration Day blur ray.
> 
> 1. The editing was annoying what is with those low-res grainy shots, is that supposed to be artistic if so it sucked.
> 
> 2. The song list was a little bit of a letdown for me. I know there many great Led songs, but many of my favorites where left out, this is just a personal miss for me.
> 
> 3. The Audio was not all that good , I own over 100 of concert DVDs so I know a good 5.1 mix and this was not one of them. Its sounded thin in the middle, there was plenty of low end and high end maybe too much high end. Also Plants vocals were kind of low in the mix every once and awhile. You would think with all the planning and money thrown at this event they would of had the audio nailed.



Those low-res grainy shots were iPhones.



Have a nice day....... enjoy.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22655550
> 
> 
> Those low-res grainy shots were iPhones.



I didn't know that, even more of a reason not to mess up the editing using them, they look awful on a big screen HDTV.


----------



## vision-master

More and more ppl are complaining about the cheezy editing. Hey I wish those guy's all the best and I'm sure they are gonna pull in a few million from sales anyhoo......


----------



## Slowhand81

anyone get the Doobie Brothers let the music play...I was wondering on the Blu ray it lists Bonus live songs in HD, were these new recordings of these songs or old archive material......

Rick


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoCal71RS*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160#post_22613636
> 
> 
> For this set he's actually playing through ORANGE amps. It caught my eye several times as he has for whatever reason covered up the A & N on the amps and you read ORGE.
> 
> I saw this in the theaters a few weeks back and it absolutely kicked ass. Yeah, Plant's voice isn't what is was but it wasn't 25 years ago when I first caught him solo either. That being said he still sings great. Once they get a song or two into it you can see they are really having fun. Bonham does an incredible job on drums which really should come as no surprise. The crowd in the theater was hooting and hollering through out. And there was a loud applause at the end. This blu-ray and cd will be a day one purchase for me without a doubt.



Did some research and yes, turns out we are hearing a mostly all-Orange rig (+ a Vox AC30 or 2, as Page rarely leaves home w/o one apparently) on Celebration Day. The late Jim Marshall did deliver the following to Page @ O2 the day before the show, but according to Marshall's Steve Dawson, it was too late for Page & his techs to incorporate them. THen again, other sources say 1 of them was used, the other acted as a standby........

http://www.led-zeppelin.org/joomla/component/content/article/20-studio-live-gear/267-marshall-100jh-amp 


2 LZ-customized 100JH (100w Hendrix sig model/vintage reissue) heads + a cool "Zoso" 4x12. I'd be happy to take them off of Pagey's hands.


----------



## g_bartman

Just gotta give props to jwebb1970. Anyone who uses Michael Schenker as their avatar is alright in my book. To me, he's the most underrated player of all time.


----------



## vision-master

What about this guy?


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8190#post_22664624
> 
> 
> What about this guy?



Slash is a great player but he gets a lot more recognition than Michael. Slash credits him as an influence.


----------



## Blondas

Yesterday I discovered Buckethead. I am really impressed. I did not know Schenker either (I found out about Buckethead when reading about Schenker). Thanks.


----------



## vision-master

Bonnaroo 2002 DVD.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8190#post_22668951
> 
> 
> Bonnaroo 2002 DVD.



I was there man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8190#post_22662629
> 
> 
> Just gotta give props to jwebb1970. Anyone who uses Michael Schenker as their avatar is alright in my book. To me, he's the most underrated player of all time.


I got into Schenker much later than I did most other rock guitarists - mainly because so many of those I was into listed him as an influence. Glad I did.


----------



## vision-master

Finally ordered this one...


----------



## gold2040

heads up that a condensed version of Celebration Day is airing on BBC2 tonight, for people in the UK


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160_60#post_22677913
> 
> 
> heads up that a condensed version of Celebration Day is airing on BBC2 tonight, for people in the UK


Dang, hoping it would be on DirecTV in the States.


Still waiting for a good price on the BD....


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8190#post_22678212
> 
> 
> Dang, hoping it would be on DirecTV in the States.
> 
> Still waiting for a good price on the BD....



24.88 at Amazon using this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009E3EYMY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8160_60#post_22678339
> 
> 
> 24.88 at Amazon using this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009E3EYMY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


FamilyVideo.com has it at $22.99 according to Google....don't know about shipping.


----------



## Sahil Charania

Coldplay Live 2012


Im a huge Coldplay fan and have been to two of their concerts. I own all their cds and also own their other concert documentary called Coldplay Live 2003. This concert is presented in pure hd. Its def a must buy for any fan. I bought the bluray which also came with an audio cd which contains the same material. I just got it a few weeks ago but I def see myself watching this over and over.


----------



## davidbarrickman

I purchased this Coldplay Blu-ray too, haven't watched/listened yet but looking forward to it. Not a "huge" fan but respect the band and like a lot of their music.


----------



## vision-master

Coldplay is one of the more progressive bands that posts numerous live concerts in 720p on youtube.

Coldplay Concerts


----------



## mattg3

A number of reviews have stated the editing on new Coldplay is so spastic and fast that it ruins the video of the concert.Has anyone found this to be true?


----------



## vision-master

Coldplay - Live 2003 (DVD & CD) ain't new.......


Help me with this, I don't know what you are talking about?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8190#post_22681855
> 
> 
> Coldplay - Live 2003 (DVD & CD) ain't new.......
> 
> Help me with this, I don't know what you are talking about?



It is a new Coldplay disc..........Coldplay live 2012.......

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Coldplay-Live-2012-Blu-ray/58465/#Review


----------



## mattg3

Yes,thats the disc Ive mentioned.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Live and Burn. I bought this DVD thinking it's a current Coldplay concert album with some interviews of the band. Not so! It's a 2011 documentary with small still photos, pans over mixer boards and a stadium, short sound bite interviews with (staff?) people, and background music that is irritating in its repetition. If you want to have everything (about) Coldplay, if you're into where Coldplay came from (England - not London), what they think about being famous and music (they like it - but there's stress), and repetion of brief video clips of a band that is fogged out so it could be anyone (not Coldplay - set extras), then this DVD is for you.



It's a documentary, not a concert DVD.


Amazon has ONE two star rating, no more.


Like I said, Coldplay has a bunch of full concerts in 720p on youtube.


----------



## gold2040

Not sure if this has got around here but the Stones will be performing with The Boss, The Black Keys and Lady Gaga on Pay-Per-View


Me thinks this could lead to a possible DVD/Bluray given it's there 50th anniversary tour


----------



## vision-master

Enjoy....... lsol


----------



## kezug





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8200_100#post_22682101
> 
> 
> It's a documentary, not a concert DVD.
> 
> Amazon has ONE two star rating, no more.
> 
> Like I said, Coldplay has a bunch of full concerts in 720p on youtube.



I am confused by this post...no one is referring to this nor the 2003 you mention earlier.


I too ordered the 2012 blu-ray and cant wait to unwrap it!


----------



## vision-master

*New Jimi Hendrix Album Planned for 2013*

_Rolling Stone reports that the new set, dubbed ‘People, Hell and Angels,’ consists of 12 previously unreleased songs that were recorded during 1968-69 while Hendrix worked as a solo artist apart from the Experience.


Describing the tracks as going in “new, experimental directions,” RS says the sessions were planned for inclusion in Hendrix’s never-released *‘First Rays of the New Rising Sun,*’ the record he was working on at the time of his death in 1970. It sounds like Hendrix was moving in a more layered direction, incorporating a second guitar into the mix, along with horns, keyboards, and percussion.
_

http://ultimateclassicrock.com/jimi-hendrix-2013-new-album/


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8190#post_22727216
> 
> *New Jimi Hendrix Album Planned for 2013*
> _Rolling Stone reports that the new set, dubbed ‘People, Hell and Angels,’ consists of 12 previously unreleased songs that were recorded during 1968-69 while Hendrix worked as a solo artist apart from the Experience.
> 
> 
> Describing the tracks as going in “new, experimental directions,” RS says the sessions were planned for inclusion in Hendrix’s never-released *‘First Rays of the New Rising Sun,*’ the record he was working on at the time of his death in 1970. It sounds like Hendrix was moving in a more layered direction, incorporating a second guitar into the mix, along with horns, keyboards, and percussion.
> _
> http://ultimateclassicrock.com/jimi-hendrix-2013-new-album/



I wonder if Tupac is on it?










It's amazing they can still unearth "unheard" Hendrix material, but then again - the guy apparently spent most waking hours in various studios when not performing live.


----------



## g_bartman

I just got done with most of Coldplay 2012. I thoroughly enjoyed the content, sound and pq. Lots of color pop. I saw them a few years ago. I have been going to concerts for forty years, they are one of the best live acts I have ever seen.


----------



## Blondas

for some days I have been enjoing "Quebec Magnetic" by Metallica. The show is great, picture quality superb, but I have some reservations about the sound. The center is somewhat quieter and I had to raise its volume (now it is fine), and Hammet's guitars sometimes are poorly heard. Anyway , a lot of older stuff, and great fun overall.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blondas*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8190#post_22752465
> 
> 
> for some days I have been enjoing "Quebec Magnetic" by Metallica. The show is great, picture quality superb, but I have some reservations about the sound. The center is somewhat quieter and I had to raise its volume (now it is fine), and Hammet's guitars sometimes are poorly heard. Anyway , a lot of older stuff, and great fun overall.



Yes the I agree Quebec Magnetic Bluray is very good. I have not had to adjust my audio, but everyone system is different.


----------



## kezug

Last night I watched Coldplay Live 2012 (blu-ray). I am a big Coldplay fan and found this concert to be one of the best concerts I have ever seen when I saw them in Chicago at the United Center. For the concert, they handed everyone a colorful wristband....what we didnt know is that at the start of the show, in sync with the audio, everyones wristband lit up in various colors and pulsated along with the music...it was one of the coolest, almost euphoric feelings, i have ever experienced....the sound, the lasers, the wristbands and bam, the concert starts...


This concert was done very well. PQ is top notch shown at 2.36:1 and the AQ is great as well giving you a choice between LPCM, Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS HD-Master..pick your favorite as they all sounded good. I found myself settling in on the LPCM as it just sounded better, when normally I go for one of the 5.1 offerings.


This is mostly live footage of their 2012 convert tour of Mylo Xyloto album. There are maybe 3 or 4 instances of when one of the band members (mostly Chris Martin) will provide a dialogue voice over between songs, its short and fitting. Also, the footage is captured from various venues. So its not a concert shown from start to finish at one venue but it is done well and pretty seamlessly so its not a distraction at all.


If you get a chance, give this concert a view.


EDIT: I wanted to add one last thing. This filmed concert contacts the use of the F word 2 or 3 times. I didnt really mind it, but I took my 13 and 10 year old to the concert because Coldplay is a great band for the family IMHO, but I was kind of surprised by the choice to include the F word in this release. However, the kids may not even pick up on it anyways...just wanted to let you know...this is why they had the EXPLICIT WARNING label on the packaging.


----------



## vision-master

Most excellent.....

Taj Mahal @ North Sea Jazz 2012


----------



## Blondas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22764859
> 
> 
> Last night I watched Coldplay Live 2012 (blu-ray). EDIT: I wanted to add one last thing. This filmed concert contacts the use of the F word 2 or 3 times. I didnt really mind it, but I took my 13 and 10 year old to the concert because Coldplay is a great band for the family IMHO, but I was kind of surprised by the choice to include the F word in this release. However, the kids may not even pick up on it anyways...just wanted to let you know...this is why they had the EXPLICIT WARNING label on the packaging.


For explicit warnings about words you should watch last Adele BD from ROYAL ALBERT HALL, excellent performance and sound, but my God, her language could be split among many Coldplays. Multiply their 2-3 times by twenty, that will be about it. Metallica BD has no warning, Adele's has


----------



## vision-master

 Jethro Tull - Live At Lugano Estival Jazz 2005


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

R.I.P. Claude Nobs


----------



## rich3fan

Sorry to see this. I have a fair collection of the "Montreux Jazz Festival" concert DVD's & BD's, and he was well respected and a friend of some of the bands that were important to me. R.I.P. Claude.


----------



## drummermitchell

The Eagles Farewell Tour I Live in Melbourne BluRay will be released on feb19/2013 if interested.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummermitchell*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22818125
> 
> 
> The Eagles Farewell Tour I Live in Melbourne BluRay will be released on feb19/2013 if interested.



I'm very interested, but, I don't see it available for pre-order anywhere. It's just a bit short of a month away...


----------



## Steeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22818288
> 
> 
> I'm very interested, but, I don't see it available for pre-order anywhere. It's just a bit short of a month away...


 http://www.amazon.com/Farewell-Live-From-Melbourne-Blu-ray/dp/B00AR1G3FS/


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steeb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22821207
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Farewell-Live-From-Melbourne-Blu-ray/dp/B00AR1G3FS/



It wasn't there when I first looked, got it pre-ordered...


----------



## mmarki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steeb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22821207
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Farewell-Live-From-Melbourne-Blu-ray/dp/B00AR1G3FS/



Thanks, got it preordered too. I've been waiting a long time for this to be released on bluray.


----------



## eiricd

I'll be waiting for the reviews, seeing as I have it on dvd


but if they take as much care of this release as they have done with the dvds, it should be a killer.


----------



## Yosh70

I wish they would re-release Hell Freezes Over on BD....widescreen and HD audio would be awesome.


----------



## tony123

I've got Farewell on HDDVD...I'm hoping the BR is mixed a little hotter on the low end.


----------



## drummermitchell

Yes a little hotter would be good,I got totally spoiled with Jeff beck(live at Ronnie Scotts) for bottom end







..


----------



## SeaNile

I might have to say that the Eagles Farewell from Melbourne DVD could be the best sounding concert DVD I've heard. Nice and crystal clear. The bass on Long Run is great and Hotel California turned up really loud is awesome!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummermitchell*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8230_10#post_22852620
> 
> 
> Yes a little hotter would be good,I got totally spoiled with Jeff beck(live at Ronnie Scotts) for bottom end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


 

Very gnaw-worthy, indeed.


----------



## mmarki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22852632
> 
> 
> I might have to say that the Eagles Farewell from Melbourne DVD could be the best sounding concert DVD I've heard. Nice and crystal clear. The bass on Long Run is great and Hotel California turned up really loud is awesome![/quote
> 
> 
> I agree. Can't wait for the bluray. I know it's going to be great!


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22852077
> 
> 
> I wish they would re-release Hell Freezes Over on BD....widescreen and HD audio would be awesome.



Definitely!


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22852509
> 
> 
> I've got Farewell on HDDVD...I'm hoping the BR is mixed a little hotter on the low end.



One day I went absolutely crazy looking for my DVD of Farewell. About six months later it hit me that it was an HDDVD that I had had LOL. Hi-def wars...those were the days eh?


----------



## tony123

I have my HDDVD Farewell up for sale now. I've kept the player in my rack strictly for that one disc. Time to sell that too....if there's a market.


----------



## dragonbud0

+1. You're not alone but I kept both the disc and the player.


----------



## g_bartman

I recently picked up Coldplay 2012. pq ,sq and most of all perfromance all top notch. A true test for color saturation.


I was a casual Zep fan back in the day. Got kind of burnt out on them.Every time I turned the radio, sth or some other Zep tune was on. I came to appreciate them more in the last few years. I wasn't expecting much from celebration day given their age and years apart. Man I was wrong. GREAT show. Sure, Robert can't hit the notes he used to but knew his limitations. Highly recommended.


----------



## tony123

My HDDVD sold and Farewell Tour is on pre-order! They dropped the price at Amazon to $16.99


----------



## vision-master

Pretty sad when we start buying old titles in a different format bc there ain't nothing new worth looking at.


----------



## tony123

Ain't that the truth... I've now purchased this one in 3 formats....and a 4th disc if you count HFO.


This niche market is growing, but there are still very few examples worth owning, for me.


----------



## oink

Anyone notice the lack of bass on the Celebration Day BD?


----------



## Yosh70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22932503
> 
> 
> Anyone notice the lack of bass on the Celebration Day BD?



Yep me too. Even the disc doesn't load the 1st time...... for me anyways. I ripped it to an external HDD connected to my Oppo and the same thing.


But when it does load, I run it in 2 channel and apply AnthemLogic Music mode so it plays thru all speakers.....the sound is much fuller and the low end is much more pronounced. Just a FYI.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yosh70*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220_60#post_22933543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when it does load, I run it in 2 channel and apply AnthemLogic Music mode so it plays thru all speakers.....the sound is much fuller and the low end is much more pronounced. Just a FYI.


Well, I guess I could do that....


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220#post_22932302
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth... I've now purchased this one in 3 formats....and a 4th disc if you count HFO.
> 
> 
> This niche market is growing, but there are still very few examples worth owning, for me.



Check out this one.....

 

_DVD ONE: Jimi Hendrix: Live At Woodstock

1. Message To Love

2. Spanish Castle Magic

3. Red House

4. Lover Man

5. Foxey Lady

6. Jam Back At The House

7. Izabella

8. Fire

9. Voodoo Child (Slight Return)

10. Star Spangled Banner

11. Purple Haze

12. Woodstock Improvisation

13. Villanova Junction

14. Hey Joe

15. The Road To Woodstock: New documentary directed by Bob Smeaton featuring new interviews with Hendrix band members Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox, Juma Sultan, and Larry Lee, engineer Eddie Kramer, and Woodstock promoter Michael Lang among others.


DISC TWO: Jimi Hendrix: Live At Woodstock: A Second Look

1. Message To Love

2. Hear My Train A Comin’

3. Spanish Castle Magic

4. Red House

5. Lover Man

6. Foxey Lady

7. Jam Back At The House

8. Izabella

9. Fire

10. Voodoo Child (Slight Return)

11. Star Spangled Banner

12. Purple Haze

13. Woodstock Improvisation

14. Villanova Junction

15. Hey Joe

16. Jimi Hendrix Press Conference: Color film footage of never before seen Jimi Hendrix press conference held September 3, 1969 at Frank’s Restaurant in Harlem. Hendrix answers questions about his Woodstock festival performance, his rendition of the "Star Spangled Banner" and the festival’s cultural impact.

_


----------



## rich3fan

I just spent most of my day at work watching and listening to this Grateful Dead concert, taped at the Radio City Music Hall back in 1980:







I saw the Dead with friends (including a real live dead head) back in 198? at The Spectrum in Philly. Sadly (or not







) I don't remember too much of it.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220_60#post_22935209
> 
> 
> Check out this one.....


There is also a BD of this out.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22940640
> 
> 
> I just spent most of my day at work watching and listening to this Grateful Dead concert, taped at the Radio City Music Hall back in 1980:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Dead with friends (including a real live dead head) back in 198? at The Spectrum in Philly. Sadly (or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I don't remember too much of it.


Sweet, thanks for the link









It even has my Governor(Al Franken) as a young man. I knew he did quite a bit on SNL but this is the first time I'd seen him on this bit.


----------



## vision-master

*Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival 2013



April 12, 13 at Madison Square Garden*

 
_OVER 30 OF THE WORLD’S GREATEST GUITARISTS PLAY SIDEMEN TO EACH OTHER OVER TWO NIGHTS AT THE WORLD’S MOST FAMOUS ARENA, MADISON SQUARE GARDEN, APRIL 12-13!



CURRENT CROSSROADS FESTIVAL ARTIST LISTING


(Note: Two Different Nights of Music. Not All Artists Will Perform Both Nights)




Albert Lee

Allan Holdsworth

Allman Brothers Band

Andy Fairweather Low

BB King

Blake Mills

Booker T

Brad Paisley

Buddy Guy

Citizen Cope

Dave Biller

Doyle Bramhall II

Earl Klugh

Eric Clapton

Gary Clark Jr.

Jeff Beck

Jimmy Vaughan

John Mayer

John Scofield

Jonny Lang

Keb Mo

Keith Urban

Kurt Rosenwinkle

Los Lobos

Robbie Robertson

Robert Cray

Robert Randolph

Sonny Landreth

Taj Mahal

Vince Gill
_


http://www.thegarden.com/events/2013/april/2013-crossroads-guitar-festival.html 


Should be a good DVD..........


----------



## gerhard911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22941487
> 
> 
> Sweet, thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has my Governor(Al Franken) as a young man. I knew he did quite a bit on SNL but this is the first time I'd seen him on this bit.



Umm, no, Al Franken is the Seantor from Minnesota. He and comedy partner Tom Davis were Deadheads back in the day. Tom, I think, was the bigger Deadhead. I have some New Year's Eve concerts on real-to-reel tape that they MC'ed in the 80's. Your Governor is Mark Dayton.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22947248
> 
> 
> Umm, no, Al Franken is the Seantor from Minnesota. He and comedy partner Tom Davis were Deadheads back in the day. Tom, I think, was the bigger Deadhead. I have some New Year's Eve concerts on real-to-reel tape that they MC'ed in the 80's. Your Governor is Mark Dayton.


Yes of course you are right, Senator Al Franken







and AFA SNL I think he was a writer not a actor, although I could be wrong about that too.......I've got the first six seasons of SNL on DVD, probably close to 40 DVDs but truthfully haven't had the time to watch a one of them









I had no idea Franken was a Deadhead, AFAIK that one never came up during his political campaign, the SNL bit did though.


----------



## gerhard911

You are correct, Al was primarily a writer for SNL but he did have some cameo on camera appearances. I especially remember a bit where he proclaimed the 80's The Al Franken Decade .


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22943241
> 
> *Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival 2013
> 
> 
> 
> April 12, 13 at Madison Square Garden*
> 
> 
> _OVER 30 OF THE WORLD’S GREATEST GUITARISTS PLAY SIDEMEN TO EACH OTHER OVER TWO NIGHTS AT THE WORLD’S MOST FAMOUS ARENA, MADISON SQUARE GARDEN, APRIL 12-13!
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENT CROSSROADS FESTIVAL ARTIST LISTING
> 
> 
> (Note: Two Different Nights of Music. Not All Artists Will Perform Both Nights)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Lee
> 
> Allan Holdsworth
> 
> Allman Brothers Band
> 
> Andy Fairweather Low
> 
> BB King
> 
> Blake Mills
> 
> Booker T
> 
> Brad Paisley
> 
> Buddy Guy
> 
> Citizen Cope
> 
> Dave Biller
> 
> Doyle Bramhall II
> 
> Earl Klugh
> 
> Eric Clapton
> 
> Gary Clark Jr.
> 
> Jeff Beck
> 
> Jimmy Vaughan
> 
> John Mayer
> 
> John Scofield
> 
> Jonny Lang
> 
> Keb Mo
> 
> Keith Urban
> 
> Kurt Rosenwinkle
> 
> Los Lobos
> 
> Robbie Robertson
> 
> Robert Cray
> 
> Robert Randolph
> 
> Sonny Landreth
> 
> Taj Mahal
> 
> Vince Gill
> _
> 
> 
> http://www.thegarden.com/events/2013/april/2013-crossroads-guitar-festival.html
> 
> 
> Should be a good DVD..........


So Crossroads 2013 has been confirmed eh


I was really hoping Joe Bonamassa got more than a single track (or a track with his own band) considering Clapton sang him praises by appearing on his Royal Albert Hall DVD, but I don't see him on the list


Still, should be a good show


----------



## vision-master

The hope the Allman Brothers Band get's a lot of coverage on the DVD - You know it's gonna be good......


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8220_60#post_22952038
> 
> 
> The hope the Allman Brothers Band get's a lot of coverage on the DVD - You know it's gonna be good......


They're well past their prime now.

Half the band is dead or gone.


----------



## Artslinger

I have all the other Crossroads releases, looks just like more of the same, it would be nice to have at least a half turnover in performers.


The Allman Brothers Band was supposed to be on the last release but something came up, Derek Trucks and Warren Haynes were on the last release anyways.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22952330
> 
> 
> They're well past their prime now.
> 
> Half the band is dead or gone.



That's what makes em so cool, like Skynyrd.....


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22954111
> 
> 
> I have all the other Crossroads releases, looks just like more of the same, it would be nice to have at least a half turnover in performers.
> 
> 
> The Allman Brothers Band was supposed to be on the last release but something came up, Derek Trucks and Warren Haynes were on the last release anyways.


I think it's a case of most of the guys there are Eric's friends who are performing out of loyalty to raise money for the Crossroads Centre, hence why the same guys make an appearance each year


I'm sure Eric has connections though that he coukd swap around a few of the performers however


----------



## vision-master

Crossroads 2013


Did you know Taj Mahal has been doing gigs for 45 years?


----------



## bobby94928

I saw Taj Majal, live, at the Newport '69 Festival in Northridge, CA.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newport_Pop_Festival


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22952038
> 
> 
> The hope the Allman Brothers Band get's a lot of coverage on the DVD - You know it's gonna be good......



+1


Would be great to watch TABB playing STATESBORO BLUES together with TAJ MAHAL., W O W


----------



## ROSSO Z

I want to get a Foreigner Concert DVD and was looking at one on Amazon titled Foreigner: Live (2008).


For format it says AC-3, NTSC, Dolby.


What is AC-3 and will this play on my Denon 3930?


Thanks,


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22957281
> 
> 
> I want to get a Foreigner Concert DVD and was looking at one on Amazon titled Foreigner: Live (2008).
> 
> 
> For format it says AC-3, NTSC, Dolby.
> 
> 
> What is AC-3 and will this play on my Denon 3930?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Yes it will, ac3 is an old term for dolby digital.


----------



## zombie1210

Still my favorite concert video.


----------



## jwebb1970

A year just feels....well, off a bit if it passes without an Iron Maiden live release







For 2013, fans get sent back to 1988 with _Maiden England '88_


DVD reissue of _Maiden England_, the 1988 VHS release documenting the 7th Son tour - which was also the basis for the band's "historical" tour cycle in 2012. Looks to be a good remaster of the original live recording & will (as Maiden releases like this do) have a decent amount of bonus materials, incl the 3rd installment of the long running "History of Iron Maiden" doc.

_Maiden England '88_ hits the shelves March 25th


----------



## gold2040

 http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Joe-Bonamassa-An-Acoustic-Evening-at-the-Vienna-Opera-House-Blu-ray/65784/


----------



## zombie1210

Bonnamassa and his noodling are insufferable, no matter how good the recording,


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie1210*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22959731
> 
> 
> Bonnamassa and his noodling are insufferable, no matter how good the recording,


Can you expand man. I like Joe, just interested in your opinion


----------



## vision-master

-Acoustic-










Please turn on the amps.......


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *himey*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22957448
> 
> 
> Yes it will, ac3 is an old term for dolby digital.



Himey,


Thank you........ Love this site...


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie1210*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8250#post_22959731
> 
> 
> Bonnamassa and his noodling are insufferable, no matter how good the recording,



Peoples taste in music varies so widely that if everyone contributed their opinions on performers it would really compromise the quality of the thread.


----------



## vision-master

ChEck tHIS oUt.....


----------



## vision-master

Brother called from estate sale...........


This dude had tons of stuff.


DVD's $3 each......


So, here's what I picked up.


Procal Harum - Danish National Concert

Alice Cooper - Montreux

Peter Paul & Mary 25th

Cat Stevens - Majikat

Procol Harum - Union Chapel

Stevie Nicks - Chicago

Hendrix - Fillmore East

Live Aid

Jefferson Airplane - Fly

Michael Schenker - 2004

Johnny Winter - Peices & Bits

Peter Frampton Detroit

Toronto Rocks......


----------



## mattg3

Procol Harum dvds are legendary


----------



## retired4now

After an almost 5 year wait, I now have the The Eagles Farewell Tour I Live in Melbourne BluRay in my hands. I can no longer do a direct comparison, but from memory it looks just as good as I remember the HD-DVD version, and the audio is an improvement since I couldn't previously play the lossless track.


The only other one I am waiting for is Springsteen Live in NYC.


----------



## jjeff

^^^ it's one of my favorite concert DVDs and audio quality is one of the main reasons







another great sounding Eagles DVD would be _Hell freezes over_ which I now have 2 DVD copies of(great $2 pawn shop find)









It's amazing how much better PCM audio can sound, and I don't even have top of the line equipment anymore. Even my wife can tell the difference and believe me, thats saying something


----------



## vision-master

Enjoy......


Larry Carlton Trio - Live Performance #1 - Estival Jazz - Lugano 2011


----------



## gold2040

Some more Joe Bonamassa news

http://jbonamassa.com/london2013tour/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=92013+Countdown+to+Rock+History+Read+Now&utm_content=92013+Countdown+to+Rock+History+Read+Now+Version+A+CID_6efc2e2edf41c2e96c0a96919014c555&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Countdown%20to%20Bonamassa%20Rock%20History%20London%202013%20View%20More 


> Quote:
> Joe Bonamassa, one of the world’s premiere guitarists, will perform four exclusive concerts in London during March 2013. Each concert will be specially filmed for DVD and will feature never-before performed live tracks.
> 
> 
> The four London concerts will chronicle Joe’s atmospheric rise from the intimate club atmosphere of The Borderline to the prestigious Royal Albert Hall. Hailed as The Guitar Event of the Year, Bonamassa will pay homage to the historic London venues he has performed at previously by individually showcasing a unique theme, band set up, and Set list for each venue. Collectively, there will be over 60 new and old songs performed over the four nights, with a few surprises scattered throughout the shows.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8280#post_23028240
> 
> 
> Some more Joe Bonamassa news
> 
> http://jbonamassa.com/london2013tour/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=92013+Countdown+to+Rock+History+Read+Now&utm_content=92013+Countdown+to+Rock+History+Read+Now+Version+A+CID_6efc2e2edf41c2e96c0a96919014c555&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Countdown%20to%20Bonamassa%20Rock%20History%20London%202013%20View%20More



Yes, I cannot wait for this. There are those of us over on his forums debating on what songs we wish he would play. He hasn't dug into his old material lately and that seems to be what most are hoping he'll play. The first time Joe played the Royal Albert hall Eric Clapton joined him and we think, as he did on Live At The Beacon, there will be more special guests.


----------



## kezug

I have just witnessed on my Home Theater system the The Eagles Farewell Tour Live From Moulbourne on Blu-ray and this.is.by.far.the.best.concert.blu-ray.hands.down!


I have not heard nor seen such wonder in a concert on Blu-ray. This is the concert filming that should set the standard for all to follow.

No quick edits, not harsh lighting, sound is unbelievable (in DTS HD Master Audio), no gimmicks, just showcasing a very good band and letting us feel as if we are right there at that concert.


----------



## jjeff

Wow, looks like it was just released Feb 26th and currently for only $16.88 with free shipping(on orders over $25) at Amazon! I know what I'll be ordering next time I put a order together. At $16.88 it's almost $6 cheaper than the DVD version









I have the DVD version and it sounds great in DTS, are you saying the BD version has a big gain in picture quality? The DVD is quite good but there is only so much they could do with the 480i format.
http://www.amazon.com/Farewell-Live-From-Melbourne-Blu-ray/dp/B00AR1G3FS/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362344544&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=The+Eagles+Farewell+Tour+Live+From+Moulbourne


----------



## tony123

I've had my Farewell Tour on Blu since Monday. I've had it on DVD, then on HDDVD and now on Blu. This is the first version I've had that I can play the lossless audio, and it is an improvement. The video is also an improvement for me, as the HDDVD player I have only does 720p. So, finally, DTSMA and 1080p !!! It is nirvana.







I sold my DVD for around $14, so it was a no brainer.


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, three disks of the same title - no-brains.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjeff*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8200_100#post_23035511
> 
> 
> Wow, looks like it was just released Feb 26th and currently for only $16.88 with free shipping(on orders over $25) at Amazon! I know what I'll be ordering next time I put a order together. At $16.88 it's almost $6 cheaper than the DVD version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the DVD version and it sounds great in DTS, are you saying the BD version has a big gain in picture quality? The DVD is quite good but there is only so much they could do with the 480i format.
> http://www.amazon.com/Farewell-Live-From-Melbourne-Blu-ray/dp/B00AR1G3FS/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362344544&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=The+Eagles+Farewell+Tour+Live+From+Moulbourne



Sorry, the version on Blu-ray is the only time I have ever owned this concert so I am unable to comment on your question. I have been holding out for this for awhile. All I know is that this is spectacular.


----------



## tony123

vision master, I can't tell if you're poking fun or what? Yes, it is silly to buy 3 copies of the same title, but my point was that by selling the used copies, I have no more than about $22 invested in all 3 titles. No brainer.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8280#post_23036105
> 
> 
> vision master, I can't tell if you're poking fun or what? Yes, it is silly to buy 3 copies of the same title, but my point was that by selling the used copies, I have no more than about $22 invested in all 3 titles. No brainer.



Tony, If you spend any amount of time in this thread you have to learn to ignore a certain poster's rudeness. If you tried to justify every dollar spent in this hobby you'd certainly have a lot more 480i titles playing on that 50" plasma that you shouldn't have bought too......


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8280#post_23036068
> 
> 
> Sorry, the version on Blu-ray is the only time I have ever owned this concert so I am unable to comment on your question. I have been holding out for this for awhile. All I know is that this is spectacular.


I'll soon know myself, I ordered the BD version last night. My only worry is if I'll be able to get the DTS to my AVR.......currently everything is routed through my TV and optical out of TV to AVR(AVR has no HDMI). This works fine for Dolby 5.1 but for whatever reason my TV refuses to pass on DTS. For that I have a separate audio coax cable running from my DVD player to my AVRs sole audio coax input. If things don't work I guess I could rewire my AVRs audio coax input to my BD player but for DVDs I really prefer my DVD player and not the BD player.....

It was the Eagles Farewell tour I on DVD with it's DTS that made hook up coax directly from my DVD player to my AVR, it just may be the same title on BD that makes me move the connection to my BD player......lots of work for just one title(actually I have at least one other DTS title which I believe is also a Eagles title) but DTS is so noticeably better sounding it should make it worth the trouble.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8280#post_23036105
> 
> 
> vision master, I can't tell if you're poking fun or what? Yes, it is silly to buy 3 copies of the same title, but my point was that by selling the used copies, I have no more than about $22 invested in all 3 titles. No brainer.



j/k'n.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8280#post_23037497
> 
> 
> Tony, If you spend any amount of time in this thread you have to learn to ignore a certain poster's rudeness. .




+10000000000000000000000


Unfortunately, some just have to do all they can possibly do to try ruin this thread. And he has pretty much succeeded










Ignore feature is a very nice option.


----------



## vision-master

Bill Evans & Robben Ford.....


----------



## coffenk

*Eagles Farewell - Bluray vs HD DVD*


I have the HD DVD version of this concert and am thrilled with the quality and content. One of my favorite concert discs ! Was wondering if there is any value in getting the Bluray version ? Any improvements in terms of AQ or PQ ? I believe the content is identical.


Thanks in advance for any comments !


----------



## tony123

We sort of discussed that a few posts ago. But in short, I don't know if it's a placebo effect or not (probably is), but I am extremely pleased making the change. The Blu is really about as good as it gets. However, my HDDVD was not giving me full 1080p and DTSMA because of my player.


----------



## Artslinger

From my experience a well shot concert video in SD can look almost as good as the HD version.

Audio which can stunning in HD or overly harsh because of the brightness in the high end of the audio, for me the surround and low end tends to be better in HD.


I have all my concerts a on my HTPC so my experience could be different then someone using a stand alone player.


----------



## vision-master

an the beauty of SD is many autos these day's can play DVD's.


----------



## Artslinger

  

*Love for Levon: A Benefit to Save the Barn Blu-ray*







Tracklisting for Love For Levon...


1. The Shape I'm In (Warren Haynes with the All Star Band and Rami Jaffee)

2. Long Black Veil (Gregg Allman and Warren Haynes with the All Star Band)

3. Trouble in Mind (Jorma Kaukonen and Barry Mitterhoff with Larry Campbell, Justin Guip, Byron Isaacs and Jaimoe)

4. This Wheel's on Fire (The Levon Helm Band with Shawn Pelton)

5. Little Birds (Larry Campbell, Justin Guip, Amy Helm, Byron Isaacs and Teresa Williams)

6. Listening to Levon (Marc Cohn with the Levon Helm Band and Greg Leisz)

7. Move Along Train (Mavis Staples with the Levon Helm Band)

8. Life Is a Carnival (Allen Toussaint with the Levon Helm Band and Jaimoe)

9. When I Paint My Masterpiece (John Prine and Garth Hudson with the Levon Helm Band and Joan Osborne)

10. Anna Lee (Bruce Hornsby with Larry Campbell, Amy Helm and Teresa Williams)

11. Ain t Got No Home (Jakob Dylan with the All Star Band and Rami Jaffee)

12. Whispering Pines (Lucinda Williams with the All Star Band and Rami Jaffee)

13. Rag Mama Rag (John Hiatt with the All Star Band and Mike Gordon)

14. Don t Do It (David Bromberg and Joan Osborne with the All Star Band)

15. I Shall Be Released (Grace Potter with Don Was and Matt Burr)

16. Tears of Rage (Ray LaMontagne and John Mayer with the All Star Band)

17. Rockin Chair (Dierks Bentley with the All Star Band, Jessi Alexander and Jon Randall)

18. Chest Fever (Dierks Bentley and Garth Hudson with the All Star Band, Jessi Alexander and Jon Randall)

19. A Train Robbery (Eric Church with the All Star Band)

20. Get Up Jake (Eric Church with the All Star Band)

21. Tennessee Jed (John Mayer with the All Star Band and Steve Jordan)

22. Up on Cripple Creek (Joe Walsh and Robert Randolph with the All Star Band)

23. Ophelia (My Morning Jacket)

24. It Makes No Difference (My Morning Jacket)

25. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (Roger Waters, My Morning Jacket and G. E. Smith)

26. Wide River to Cross (Roger Waters and G. E. Smith with the All Star Band)

27. Encore: The Weight (All)


----------



## vision-master

Not a bad price either, 2 DVD's for $17. Of course BD costs more.....


----------



## tony123

The differences are going to be more prevalant the more capable your viewing and listening options are. In my theater the difference from watching Farewell Tour in SD vs HD, Is night and day. Upstairs, not so much.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8280#post_23054549
> 
> 
> The differences are going to be more prevalant the more capable your viewing and listening options are. In my theater the difference from watching Farewell Tour in SD vs HD, Is night and day. Upstairs, not so much.



I totally agree. The DVD is 480P while the BD is 1080P and I definitely see a difference on my 70" Sharp LED. The lossless 5.1 soundtrack on the BD is incredible on my very, very good audio system....


----------



## vision-master

*The Eagles: Farewell Tour 1 - Live in Melbourne (HD DVD)*

*The Video: Sizing Up the Picture*

_'Eagles Farewell Tour I' doesn't disappoint. Presented in 1080p using the VC-1 codec, this HD DVD has a pristine source without any artifacting, problematic crush, or color banding. The contrast is striking and vibrant colors are steady throughout. While some of the lighting randomly flushes the faces of the musicians, this is a result of the stage show design and not the technical prowess of the transfer. The darkness and black levels are deep and add a three dimensional quality to the band that places it among other highly reviewed concerts._

*The Audio: Rating the Sound*

_Finally we arrive at the single most important aspect of a concert presented in high-def -- the audio quality. 'Eagles Farewell Tour I' on HD DVD offers both a DTS 5.1 track and an uncompressed PCM stereo mix ]_

http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/28/eagles_liveinmelbourne.html 


What's the improvement with Bluray Disk?


----------



## BIslander

It has a dts-MA soundtrack. But, I believe the HD-DVD actually had the same lossless track, although it was not labelled on the disc menu as such. That's based on what I've read in numerous threads over the years. I have the HD-DVD release, but cannot confirm those posts because I can't bitstream lossless from my player to my receiver. I can say the lossy DTS track is great, though.


----------



## vision-master

uncompressed PCM stereo can sound pretty good too.


----------



## BIslander

^^ Yes. I'd actually listen to that track instead of the DTS version except that my Toshiba player requires a setup change in order to play the stereo PCM track. The surrounds only have ambience, so PLII provides the same envelopment as the surround mix on DTS.


----------



## tony123

I'll have to give the PCM track a shot...I just watched a few songs last night wit dts-ma and damn it's sweet!


----------



## bmeeks8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8280#post_23056806
> 
> 
> It has a dts-MA soundtrack. But, I believe the HD-DVD actually had the same lossless track, although it was not labelled on the disc menu as such. That's based on what I've read in numerous threads over the years. I have the HD-DVD release, but cannot confirm those posts because I can't bitstream lossless from my player to my receiver. I can say the lossy DTS track is great, though.



I have the HD-DVD version of this disc and it does indeed have a DTS-MA HD audio track. My player is the discontinued Toshiba HD something or other (their top-of-the line model before HD-DVD went caput). My receiver is the Denon 3808ci that can decode all the audio codecs. The sound and picture on the HD-DVD version of this concert are superb. The default track is indeed PCM Stereo, but you have the option in the opening menu to select 5.1 Audio. Turns out that actually decodes to DTS-MA HD. For folks without the HD codec, they would hear the embedded standard DTS stream.


----------



## Artslinger

*Whitesnake: Made in Japan Blu-ray*

 


Blu-ray Tracklisting


1. Best Years

2. Give Me All Your Love Tonight

3. Love Ain't No Stranger

4. Is This Love

5. Steal Your Heart Away

6. Forevermore

7. Six String Showdown

8. Love Will Set You Free

9. Drum Solo

10. Fool For Your Loving

11. Here I Go Again

12. Still Of The Night

13. Forevermore (fan video)

14. Steal Your Heart Away (fan video)


----------



## jwebb1970

While I'm not a huge Whitesnake fan, that new live recording is, if nothing else, a solid clinic on badass rock guitar. Doug Aldrich & Reb Beach are both pretty amazing players (and I can say first hand that Aldrich is an equally great guy in person).


I always feel a little sad for Adrian Vandenberg. He gets hired just as the band's '87 commercial breakthrough is prepped for release & Coverdale fires the rest of the band (and manages to record 1 guitar solo for said record), writes/co-writes the next album, then gets to sit back & watch Steve Vai record all his parts while on the mend from a hand injury. Then, Coverdale disbands Whitesnake (for a while) after that tour. I'm sure he at least got paid.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23083977
> 
> 
> While I'm not a huge Whitesnake fan, that new live recording is, if nothing else, a solid clinic on badass rock guitar. Doug Aldrich & Reb Beach are both pretty amazing players (and I can say first hand that Aldrich is an equally great guy in person).
> 
> 
> I always feel a little sad for Adrian Vandenberg. He gets hired just as the band's '87 commercial breakthrough is prepped for release & Coverdale fires the rest of the band (and manages to record 1 guitar solo for said record), writes/co-writes the next album, then gets to sit back & watch Steve Vai record all his parts while on the mend from a hand injury. Then, Coverdale disbands Whitesnake (for a while) after that tour. I'm sure he at least got paid.



I believe Doug Aldrich played with Dio, I recognize him from the Holy Diver – Live bluray.


I wan't a big Whitesnake fan back in the day but I really liked a few of their songs on the latest CD "Forevermore".


----------



## rich3fan

I never like Whitesnake at all. Led Zeppelin ripoff band as far as I was concerned. Imagine my surprise when Jimmy Page cut an album with David Coverdale. Can't believe I bought the CD!!! What the hell was I thinking???


----------



## vision-master

Mi - not a Whitesnake fan either. I really struggled through their last DVD.


----------



## mattg3

Get All That You Deserve by Steven Wilson. An amazing dvd concert that is dark,beautiful,complex and has some of the best musicians I have ever heard.This might not be for everyone but if you give it a chance it will turn your head around.


----------



## vision-master

Interesting, never heard of him.










Porcupine Tree?


----------



## mattg3

Yes, he is in Porcupine Tree but his own work is brilliant.The raven that refused To sing is his latest CD.


----------



## vision-master

Oh well, Chicago in Chicago (Bluray) just showed up.


----------



## 5o9

Heard that the old Earth Wind & Fire with Chicago BR is top 10 pq/aq. Is this true? Looking to get some ref quality br, such as that eagles one that surely is.


----------



## mattg3

I have the dvd of the Chicago/earth wind And fire concert and its excellent.One that I can recommend is Procol Harum Live At Union Chapel.Pq/Aq is excellent,in fact the Aq is one of best i have ever heard,especially the bass and drums.


----------



## 5o9

^ Thanks for the heads up, bought a few BR and they are don't like them as much as my best dvds, but has a lot to do with reviewer tilt. I don't like liverworst but can appreciate the sausage maker's craft, up to a point


----------



## tony123

I got the Chicago / EWF DVD from my local library one day. The audio is top quality for sure.


David Foster's "Hit Man" is equal to Eagles Farewell Tour in AQ....a little better even.


----------



## coffenk

  



History of the Eagles - The Story of an American Band (3 Disc Bluray)


Due to be released on April 30/13. Includes the documentary and a 1977 concert at Capital Centre.

Available for pre order.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffenk*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23095607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of the Eagles - The Story of an American Band (3 Disc Bluray)
> 
> 
> Due to be released on April 30/13. Includes the documentary and a 1977 concert at Capital Centre.
> 
> Available for pre order.



This is an absolutely excellent documentary ..


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23095907
> 
> 
> This is an absolutely excellent documentary ..



Yes, it is. I saw it a few weeks back on Showtime, via Dish Hopper. I sent it up to my external HD. Good stuff!!!


----------



## jcmccorm

"Love for Levon"


Anyone try this one on Blu yet? The reviews elsewhere seem mixed. I trust you guys the most










I want to like this one. I'm sure the content is fine. I'm worried about the audio quality and don't need another audio-turd in my collection.










Cary


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23099114
> 
> 
> "Love for Levon"
> 
> 
> Anyone try this one on Blu yet? The reviews elsewhere seem mixed. I trust you guys the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to like this one. I'm sure the content is fine. I'm worried about the audio quality and don't need another audio-turd in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary



i have been holding off on this one because some of the bad reviews on Amazon of the audio quality.

Plus from what I've read there is no HD audio on the Bluray, I may pass on this one until I read some positive feedback on the audio.


----------



## jwebb1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23095907
> 
> 
> This is an absolutely excellent documentary ..



But mgkdragn.....I assume by your forum avatar that you would hate the f**king Eagles, man.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23103483
> 
> 
> But mgkdragn.....I assume by your forum avatar that you would hate the f**king Eagles, man.



The Dude has mellowed and changed over the years ..


----------



## rich3fan

So The Dude no longer abides?


FAIL!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23107294
> 
> 
> So The Dude no longer abides?
> 
> 
> FAIL!



Once you dislike them you can never go back, the Dude still hates the Eagles .


----------



## ROSSO Z

I'm watching Journey Live in Houston 1981 DVD.


My subwoofer is doing nothing. The light is not on. Same in PCM or Dolby 5.1. My 5308 indicates DTS NEO 6 Music.


Is something set up wrong or what?


Thanks


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23113279
> 
> 
> I'm watching Journey Live in Houston 1981 DVD.
> 
> 
> My subwoofer is doing nothing. The light is not on. Same in PCM or Dolby 5.1. My 5308 indicates DTS NEO 6 Music.
> 
> 
> Is something set up wrong or what?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Is it plugged in, the sub, that is....


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwebb1970*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23103483
> 
> 
> But mgkdragn.....I assume by your forum avatar that you would hate the f**king Eagles, man.



Lol. I never did understand why the Coens wrote The Dude in such a way that he hates them. I mean, he loves CCR; I don't understand why he would hate the Eagles. They seem to be his speed. Oh well. The Dude abides.


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23113317
> 
> 
> Is it plugged in, the sub, that is....



Yes. It works great with TV, especially some of the new commercials.


----------



## ROSSO Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23113317
> 
> 
> Is it plugged in, the sub, that is....



I ran Audyssee and reset the crossovers to 100. At least the light comes on now.


Cheers.


----------



## kevin j

On the Love For Levon Blu ray don't let the bad reviews disuade you from getting it it's nowhere near as bad as some would lead you to believe.....it's actually quite good imho.


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23125488
> 
> 
> On the Love For Levon Blu ray don't let the bad reviews disuade you from getting it it's nowhere near as bad as some would lead you to believe.....it's actually quite good imho.



Thanks Kevin! I'll give it a try then.


Cary


----------



## gold2040

Bunch of concert releases here forthcoming, details below in the press release

http://eagle-vision.tv/Content/SiteFiles/New%20Releases%20-%20Spring%202013.pdf 


i'll list the them here for reference


Lady Antebellum - World Tour

Garbage - One Mlle High... Live

Bon Jovi - In Concert

Pink Floyd and the Syd Barrett Story

Pink Floyd - Delicate Sounds Of Thunder

Paul McCartney and Wings - Rockshow

Cee Lo Green - Live

Aerosmith - Rock For The Rising Sun

Rage Against The Machine - Live At Finsbury Park

Behind The Music Remastered -Series 4

Motorhead

Deep Purple

Morrissey- Live In LA

The Rolling Stones - Crossfile Hurricane

Miles Davis and Quincy Jones - Live At Montreux 1991

Queen - Live At The Rainbow

Alanis Morissette - Live At Montreux 2012

Patti Smith - Live At Montreux 2005

Etta James - Live At Montreux 1993

Beady Eye - Live From The Empress Ballroom

Peter Frampton - Live

Tower of Power - Live At The Filmore


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8310#post_23125488
> 
> 
> On the Love For Levon Blu ray don't let the bad reviews disuade you from getting it it's nowhere near as bad as some would lead you to believe.....it's actually quite good imho.



You may be right but I thought I would just add this so people will not be to ticked if the audio is not the best.

http://www.amazon.com/Buyer-Beware-High-Resolution-Blu-ray-Version/forum/Fx3M135PL47AO10/Tx1QCGQKG05E183/1/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00B08FLT6&cdMsgID=Mx3OHYCVY5A4XWP&cdMsgNo=1&cdSort=oldest#Mx3OHYCVY5A4XWP 


And

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Love-For-Levon-Blu-ray/63938/#Review


----------



## jcmccorm

Thanks Art, that's disappointing. Why oh why would they do this?


I'll wait it out and see if there are any later releases of "Love for Levon" that have lossless audio. I'm not such an audio snob that I need to have the lossless (I can often tell the difference with my rig, but it's not night & day). The mention of the loss of a channel (right-rear) half-way through is kind of the last straw though. Thanks for the heads-up.


Cary


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23133124
> 
> 
> Thanks Art, that's disappointing. Why oh why would they do this?
> 
> 
> I'll wait it out and see if there are any later releases of "Love for Levon" that have lossless audio. I'm not such an audio snob that I need to have the lossless (I can often tell the difference with my rig, but it's not night & day). The mention of the loss of a channel (right-rear) half-way through is kind of the last straw though. Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> 
> Cary



Blu-ray forum didn't mention the missing channel, just that the lossless was missing and the 5.1 was not that great and they actual preferred the 2.0 mix more. So if you are not a real stickler for the audio it may still be worth getting just for the performances of this late great musicians music. I already own a bunch of crappy mixed audio concert DVDs and really do not want to add another to my collection. That bums me out because I enjoy Helm's music.


There is another recent concert DVD this one with Helm, though I don't think it is available in Blu-ray. I have this one and even though its not Bluray the video is very good.


Levon Helm: Ramble At the Ryman (2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Levon-Helm-Ramble-At-Ryman/dp/B004T5IVXK/ref=sr_1_2?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1364469637&sr=1-2&keywords=Levon+Helm 

http://www.amazon.com/Ramble-at-Ryman-Levon-Helm/dp/B004S699I6/ref=pd_cp_mov_2


----------



## vision-master

Check out your audio system.









Kuwait on Saturday marked the golden jubilee of its constitution with a spectacular $15-million fireworks display which earned the wealthy Gulf state a place in the Guinness Book of World Records.


----------



## wader2k

Looking for recommendations for Steely Dan concert vids.


The only thing I could find was the 2 against nature dvd. Started to get the DVD-A but found out my Sony BDP S360 didn't support DVD-A.


I'm a newb when it comes to this stuff...but looking to rebuild a music collection after being away from the game for 10-15 years. Sold all my vinyl years ago and I had a bunch. Regret it too!


----------



## vision-master

That's all there is, not much on youtube either - I've looked.


----------



## vision-master

Love For Levon - I watched the 1st four songs and got board, haven't looked at it since?










Yeah, for one the audio is a problem, another is it just didn't spark my interest. There's so much great free stuff out there now.


Check out Airbourne..


----------



## wader2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23140986
> 
> 
> That's all there is, not much on youtube either - I've looked.



Bummer.


Got to see them a couple of years back in Milwaukee. Had great seats and it was one of those magical nights of music that just blew me away.


Sublime is the only way I can describe it.


Another I would love to find is something by Van Morrison.



Picked up The Eagles Farewell 1 BD and it was excellent. Also have Pulse and the Led Zep O2 show.


Where can I find a decent listing of BD and DVD concert vids?


----------



## vision-master

Here, what is it your looking for?


How about Chicago in Chicago [bluray] Top notch picture and sound.


----------



## zombie1210

Alice Cooper's Theater of Death is the best concert disk I have heard in a very long time.


Superb presentation, with a fantastic setlist.


----------



## wader2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23141473
> 
> 
> Here, what is it your looking for?
> 
> 
> How about Chicago in Chicago [bluray] Top notch picture and sound.



That would be right up my alley...although I'm thinking the one with Earth Wind and Fire might be better.

Too bad I can't find ANYTHING with Blood Sweat and Tears....


----------



## vision-master

Rolling Stones....... -> "Live at the Max"

_A digitally remastered version of the Rolling Stones' 1991 film Live at the Max — the first feature-length concert movie to be shot using IMAX technology — will be released on Blu-ray and DVD tomorrow, November 10th. Live at the Max was filmed during the Stones' 1990 European tour in support of their album Steel Wheels, which celebrates its 20th anniversary this year. To this day, it remains the most successful IMAX concert film of all-time.


While your TV set isn't exactly a towering IMAX screen, you still will be able to appreciate Live at the Max's crisp picture and excellent audio quality. In addition to the Stones' greatest hits, ranging from "(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction," to "You Can't Always Get What You Want," the 90-minute film also boasts a trio of Steel Wheels songs.



Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/rolling-stones-1991-concert-film-live-at-the-max-headed-to-dvd-20091109#ixzz2Oxka3FFG 

Follow us: @rollingstone on Twitter | RollingStone on Facebook_


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23140954
> 
> 
> Looking for recommendations for Steely Dan concert vids.
> 
> 
> The only thing I could find was the 2 against nature dvd. Started to get the DVD-A but found out my Sony BDP S360 didn't support DVD-A.
> 
> 
> I'm a newb when it comes to this stuff...but looking to rebuild a music collection after being away from the game for 10-15 years. Sold all my vinyl years ago and I had a bunch. Regret it too!



The DVD-A of Two Against Nature has a DTS 5.1 track and will play on regular DVD players. The Goucho DVD-A has a Dolby DIgital track.


----------



## kevin j

I never noticed the missing channel on the Love For Levon disc btw..I checked and I did finally notice the glitch.(I informed someone at the Barnes and Noble store where I bought my copy about the glitch so he took the copy that was in the store and removed it with a note about the glitch......I prevented someone else from buying it until the glitch is fixed i'll return mine when they fix it)


----------



## wader2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23147158
> 
> 
> The DVD-A of Two Against Nature has a DTS 5.1 track and will play on regular DVD players. The Goucho DVD-A has a Dolby DIgital track.



I assume that means they would play on my Sony BDP S360 BD Player. Good to know for future reference. Already ordered the regular DVD of 2 Against Nature.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8350_10#post_23141530
> 
> 
> 
> That would be right up my alley...although I'm thinking the one with Earth Wind and Fire might be better.
> 
> Too bad I can't find ANYTHING with Blood Sweat and Tears....


 

There is some David Clayton Thomas available, though, as he decided he didn't *need* them as a backup band a long time ago.

 

As far as the others, if E,W & F has more than just the original brass section and piano player around still, they would be my choice.

 

Chicago's practically what I'd call a "cover band" now.


----------



## vision-master

_Chicago's practically what I'd call a "cover band" now._


Yes, But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they sure sounded fine on the Bluray.


Face the facts, us boomers are getting older - the 1st ones would be like 68 now.


----------



## kevin j

I watched the Peter Frampton Live In Detroit Blu ray tonight and it's well worth getting imho.


----------



## vision-master

Get tHiS.


----------



## psumazda6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23140954
> 
> 
> Looking for recommendations for Steely Dan concert vids.
> 
> 
> The only thing I could find was the 2 against nature dvd. Started to get the DVD-A but found out my Sony BDP S360 didn't support DVD-A.
> 
> 
> I'm a newb when it comes to this stuff...but looking to rebuild a music collection after being away from the game for 10-15 years. Sold all my vinyl years ago and I had a bunch. Regret it too!



As a fellow Dan Fan, I feel your pain. Really wish there was a high quality Steely Dan offering. There's a DVD on the making of the Aja album, but be warned it's heavy on dialog and light on music.


Larry Carlton has a few DVD's floating around, some of which contain snippets of his Steely Dan solos (Josie, Kid Charlemagne). Also, his song Room 335 is like an instrumental version of Steely Dan's "Peg".


Finally, a couple of youtube videos in case you haven't seen them. The best vintage Dan on youtube:








And this guy, who absolutely nails every well known SD guitar solo (keeping in mind these solos were originally performed by multiple different session guitarists):


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psumazda6*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23156097
> 
> 
> As a fellow Dan Fan...



Their songs ( way too few) stand the test of time. I listen to Aja, and I’m transported back in time.


In a way, SD was/is an enigma. Aja came out in 1977. I did some checking; and since then, they’ve released 3 albums as SD. Fagen and Becker have gone their own way, with Fagen making 4 albums and Becker 2, since ’77. Like I said; an enigma.


I also found this...

_When DTS attempted to make a 5.1 version, it was discovered that the multitrack masters for both "Black Cow" and the title track were missing. For this same reason, a multichannel SACD version was cancelled by Universal Music. Donald Fagen has offered a $600 reward for the missing masters or any information that leads to their recovery._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aja_(album) 



$600?


----------



## wader2k

2 Against Nature showed up yesterday in the mail.


Very Nice!


I tend to favor a stereo mix with music, but the DTS 5.1 mix on this is SUPERB in my opinion. Had me grinning from ear to ear.


ps also rcv;d Talking Heads Stop Making Sense and the LED ZEP DVD. I think it is going to be TH tonite...might have to reserve a weekend for the ZEP!


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psumazda6*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340_60#post_23156097
> 
> 
> As a fellow Dan Fan, I feel your pain. Really wish there was a high quality Steely Dan offering.


There has been a recent CD import release that has superb AQ.

It's called "Very Best of Steely Dan" and is available from Amazon.

It is getting serious play time in my players.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aliens*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340_60#post_23156733
> 
> 
> $600?


If you have followed SD's legal merry go round, it wouldn't be surprising.

They have been accused of being very chintzy in the past....


----------



## gold2040

Crossroads news

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/eric-clapton-plans-acoustic-set-allman-brothers-jam-for-crossroads-guitar-festival-20130403 


> Quote:
> Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival will take over New York's Madison Square Garden on April 12th and 13th, and he'll be starting it off in a special way. A festival source tells Rolling Stone that Clapton will lead the festivities with an acoustic set at 7:30 p.m. on the 12th. He'll stay busy ahead of his headlining set on the 13th by joining many of the bands onstage for the first night, and he'll jam alongside the Allman Brothers Band for the headlining set on the opening night.


----------



## psumazda6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23160509
> 
> 
> There has been a recent CD import release that has superb AQ.
> 
> It's called "Very Best of Steely Dan" and is available from Amazon.
> 
> It is getting serious play time in my players.



Thanks for the heads up. Any thoughts on if the audio quality is better than previous CD album releases?


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23160161
> 
> 
> 2 Against Nature showed up yesterday in the mail.
> 
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> 
> I tend to favor a stereo mix with music, but the DTS 5.1 mix on this is SUPERB in my opinion. Had me grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> ps also rcv;d Talking Heads Stop Making Sense and the LED ZEP DVD. I think it is going to be TH tonite...might have to reserve a weekend for the ZEP!



I have it too and I like this one a lot. The talking stuff in between songs sucks, but that's what the chapter skip button is for.


----------



## wader2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23160509
> 
> 
> There has been a recent CD import release that has superb AQ.
> 
> It's called "Very Best of Steely Dan" and is available from Amazon.
> 
> It is getting serious play time in my players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have followed SD's legal merry go round, it wouldn't be surprising.
> 
> They have been accused of being very chintzy in the past....



I'm might have to pick this up.


btw. It was Talking Heads Stop Making Sense last nite.....great stuff! Kudos to everybody in this thread for the recommendations so far.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23150089
> 
> 
> Get tHiS.



Yes, very good. The audio is excellent!


Just got Live in Detroit a couple of days ago. Very good as well.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psumazda6*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340_60#post_23163190
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Any thoughts on if the audio quality is better than previous CD album releases?


The AQ is superior to all other CD releases.

In fact, it is downright jaw-dropping at times.

Beautifully balanced, great clarity.

I am hearing things I could barely make out before.


I know years ago, SD gave their albums the DVD-audio or SACD treatment (I can't remember which).

Most likely a new master was created from those for this CD.


If you dig SD, this is a must purchase.


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23163257
> 
> 
> I'm might have to pick this up.
> 
> 
> btw. It was Talking Heads Stop Making Sense last nite.....great stuff! Kudos to everybody in this thread for the recommendations so far.



Me too. Congrats on getting Stop Making Sense. As far as concert films go, it really doesn't get any better than that. Jonathan Demme and Talking Heads knocked it way out of the park.


----------



## vision-master

There's tons of great concerts as good as Talking Heads (only better).


----------



## Media Hostage

Does anyone know of any concert videos in 6 or 7.1 other than Joe Satriani – Satchurated?


Thanks


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23164495
> 
> 
> Me too. Congrats on getting Stop Making Sense. As far as concert films go, it really doesn't get any better than that. Jonathan Demme and Talking Heads knocked it way out of the park.



One of my favorites too! Another one that I upgraded from DVD to Bluray without regret.


While I'm at it Billy Joel: Live At Shea Stadium on Bluray had been in my library for quite some time and I finally got around to watching it and all I can say is WOW! Great concert! Great audio and video, great songs, nice surprise guests (except for Garth Brooks LOL).....an all around superb production.


----------



## tony123

I've been tempted by that Billy Joel, but from all my reading, it gets mixed reviews on audio quality. Many say the mix has his vocals either too high or too low?


----------



## vision-master

That dude sure sweats a lot?


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23165254
> 
> 
> There's tons of great concerts as good as Talking Heads (only better).



We've had this discussion before. You keep making the same mistake and misreading my posts. I said "concert film," not "concert." Granted, it is a matter of taste and therefore subjective, but I've never stated it's the best concert ever. You keep setting up that same strawman position and knocking it down.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23171299
> 
> 
> I've been tempted by that Billy Joel, but from all my reading, it gets mixed reviews on audio quality. Many say the mix has his vocals either too high or too low?



I haven't noticed that but, I've only watched it twice and both times was in my upsatairs HT (open LR and kitchen) and we were cooking and drinking.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23171438
> 
> 
> That dude sure sweats a lot?



That's for sure LOL.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23172251
> 
> 
> We've had this discussion before. You keep making the same mistake and misreading my posts. I said "concert film," not "concert." Granted, it is a matter of taste and therefore subjective, but I've never stated it's the best concert ever. You keep setting up that same strawman position and knocking it down.



Very old news......... yawn


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23164495
> 
> 
> Me too. Congrats on getting Stop Making Sense. As far as concert films go, it really doesn't get any better than that. Jonathan Demme and Talking Heads knocked it way out of the park.




Absolutely! The performance, filming and studio mix all combine for one of my top 3 concert films, or concerts period on disc.







If only they could all be mixed and sound this good! This is the type of mix that has spoiled me and puts lesser mixes in perspective. Definitely a classic!


----------



## wader2k

Started listening to the Led Zep DVD over the weekend. Better than I expected considering the timeframe.


Audio is in pcm stereo, DD 5.1 and DTS. Listened to the first DVD in DTS and it wasn't bad. I usually gravitate towards the stereo mix for things like this.

For example I prefer the stereo mix on Pink Floyds Pulse DVD over the surround track.


Any thoughts on the preferred audio track for the LedZep DVD?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23178845
> 
> 
> Started listening to the Led Zep DVD over the weekend. Better than I expected considering the timeframe.
> 
> 
> Audio is in pcm stereo, DD 5.1 and DTS. Listened to the first DVD in DTS and it wasn't bad. I usually gravitate towards the stereo mix for things like this.
> 
> For example I prefer the stereo mix on Pink Floyds Pulse DVD over the surround track.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the preferred audio track for the LedZep DVD?




Disc 2, Earls Court, DTS has received more "demo" time for guests than ANY other concert in my collection ever.







Some shows I prefer the standard stereo mix, but this Earls Court section in particular is mixed to surround perfection IMO. Another oldie that puts most newer audio recordings/mixes to shame IMO. The 3 acoustic tracks followed by the electric tunes is such a great contrast. Another all time favorite of mine!


----------



## wader2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23178915
> 
> 
> Disc 2, Earls Court, DTS has received more "demo" time for guests than ANY other concert in my collection ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some shows I prefer the standard stereo mix, but this Earls Court section in particular is mixed to surround perfection IMO. Another oldie that puts most newer audio recordings/mixes to shame IMO. The 3 acoustic tracks followed by the electric tunes is such a great contrast. Another all time favorite of mine!



Thanks! Good to know.


Anyone know if there are any Emerson Lake and Palmer vids available? Vivacitas Live in Glasgow- by Keith Emerson and The Nice just blows me away!


Actually a quick search shows several on amazon...dvd and blueray. Let me rephrase. If I was going to get just one which one should I start with? 8^)


----------



## RCSMG

Peter Gabriel "Secret World Live" DVD is excellent. It was done in the 90s but it is very good.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23178954
> 
> 
> Thanks! Good to know.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there are any Emerson Lake and Palmer vids available? Vivacitas Live in Glasgow- by Keith Emerson and The Nice just blows me away!
> 
> 
> Actually a quick search shows several on amazon...dvd and blueray. Let me rephrase. If I was going to get just one which one should I start with? 8^)



Either ones will do, their latest is their last.


----------



## wader2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23179929
> 
> 
> Either ones will do, their latest is their last.



The ones that stood out seemed to be the 40th Reunion Concert and the 1997 Live at Montreaux. There were several others but I see a lot of mixed reviews.


----------



## vision-master

Ignore reviews bc they are always tainted by 'fans'.


----------



## 5o9

Got yeah yeah yeahs concert dvd, horrible in all regards. Only partial goodness is some music vids like MTV, and that is something to never be bought. I'm voting her the next Amy Winehouse. Know you guys are liking Lohan, but she seems to have far more stamina


----------



## vision-master

Snagged a nice 2 hr HD concert of Guns N' Roses yesterday - London O2 Arena, 2012-05-31 ........


----------



## vision-master

SWEET! ->Pearl Jam - Live in Lolapalooza 2013 Full HD


----------



## comfynumb

Alice in Chains unplugged, although the CD sounds better, the DVD was decent. It came to mind because I'm going to see them in a few weeks.

Pink floyd-The Pulse

Led Zep-No Quarter

Metallica-Orgullo, Pasión, Y Gloria


No epic audio/video on any of these just good DVD's.


----------



## vision-master

Metallica-Orgullo, Pasión, Y Gloria -> IS JUST PLAIN AwFUL


Francais Pour Une Nuit is LIGhT yeaRS away......


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8300_100#post_23199131
> 
> 
> Metallica-Orgullo, Pasión, Y Gloria -> IS JUST PLAIN AwFUL
> 
> 
> Francais Pour Une Nuit is LIGhT yeaRS away......





Yeah it's not very good quality. The one from France is a good one? I saw Metallica at the Orion festival last summer so I purchased the FLAC download of the 2nd night, what a disappointment, they should be embarrassed to sell such low quality audio on their site.


----------



## mkerdman

Has anyone maintained a list or simple spreadsheet of the concerts referenced in this thread?


----------



## wse


What do you think of Love the Beatles


----------



## gold2040

Some Crossroads 2013 footage, pretty good for an amateur shot


----------



## comfynumb

Those are great vids, thanks.


----------



## vision-master

Waiting for Crossroads 2013 to be released........


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23211936
> 
> 
> What do you think of Love the Beatles



Don't ya love their money...... Paul McCartney is worth 1 Billion now.


----------



## The Mice

Although I am still pretty new to him and may not entirely like all of his material, I did just watch Joe Bonamassa Live From Royal Albert Hall and was fairly impressed. Some of the songs were really good and I really appreciated the passion and skill demonstrated by all of the musicians. I'll definitely have to keep an eye out for more. I first heard about Joe on these very forums.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8340#post_23140954
> 
> 
> Looking for recommendations for Steely Dan concert vids.
> 
> 
> The only thing I could find was the 2 against nature dvd. Started to get the DVD-A but found out my Sony BDP S360 didn't support DVD-A.
> 
> 
> I'm a newb when it comes to this stuff...but looking to rebuild a music collection after being away from the game for 10-15 years. Sold all my vinyl years ago and I had a bunch. Regret it too!



I am a Steely Nut, my favorite band of all time. The great tunes with jazz influences are right in my wheel house. I've seen them 5 times and going again this summer. 2 against is a pretty good disc. I wish they would film their up coming tour for blu-ray.


----------



## vision-master

Very little live footage, why?


----------



## himey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8370#post_23217288
> 
> 
> I am a Steely Nut, my favorite band of all time. The great tunes with jazz influences are right in my wheel house. I've seen them 5 times and going again this summer. 2 against is a pretty good disc. I wish they would film their up coming tour for blu-ray.



I am liking the newest DF release...


----------



## vision-master

Newest DF release?


----------



## vision-master

Check out 'Bon Iver'


----------



## Bob R

The DVD-Audio was great, but it is not a live concert. The multichannel mix was done very well and made me want to re-visit the fab foursome.


The Love soundtrack was made for the Circ Du Soleil live performance soundtrack.


More recently, the last third of 1012 Cirque Du Soleil - Worlds Away DVD is the music from Love


 .


----------



## vision-master

Marcus Miller..... Richard Bona?


----------



## vision-master

Radiohead.......... Airbourne?


I'm thinking, the day's of the DVD are coming to an end. The replacement is HD concerts uploaded to Youtube.










Releasing a DVD is too slow for the consumer. Waiting for 'live shows' that can be downloaded into ones computer for a small fee or for free (Coldplay comes to mind).


Does paid 'streaming' still rule?


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23318079
> 
> 
> Radiohead.......... Airbourne?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking, the day's of the DVD are coming to an end. The replacement is HD concerts uploaded to Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releasing a DVD is too slow for the consumer. Waiting for 'live shows' that can be downloaded into ones computer for a small fee or for free (Coldplay comes to mind).
> 
> 
> Does paid 'streaming' still rule?





The ease and quickness of these videos on YouTube is nice but let's face it for the most part the quality isn't very good. I downloaded Metallica at the Orion festival that I was at last year in FLAC off their website.This was strictly audio but they should have been embarrassed to release such crap.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23319165
> 
> 
> The ease and quickness of these videos on YouTube is nice but let's face it for the most part the quality isn't very good. I downloaded Metallica at the Orion festival that I was at last year in FLAC off their website.This was strictly audio but they should have been embarrassed to release such crap.



This is changing as I speak.


Example...... 1080p


----------



## Artslinger

Download on a PC is nice but full screen HD video and HD 5.1 audio on a big screen TV is a whole different thing. You need some where to store these huge files you will buy unless you just rent, for me it’s no problem because I have a HTPC connected to my big screen TV.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23322000
> 
> 
> Download on a PC is nice but full screen HD video and HD 5.1 audio on a big screen TV is a whole different thing. You need some where to store these huge files you will buy unless you just rent, for me it’s no problem because I have a HTPC connected to my big screen TV.



Will disk space ever be a problem with mp4 files?


There is more and more good HD stuff on youtube everyday, granted not 5.1.


DVD's are seeming more and more past tense too me.


I hardly play ANY DVD's anymore bc the current stuff get's out on the net long before DVD's hit the press.


Sure you are gonna have the old schooler's like Santana who cling to the idea of stopping uploads - those day's are about over.


This kind of production is going to become more and more popular. Entire concerts released in HD.


The emergence of indie bands.


----------



## mattg3

No 5.1is a deal breaker for me.Youtube sound sucks


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23322276
> 
> 
> No 5.1is a deal breaker for me.Youtube sound sucks



No, your audio system sucks, get a receiver that has pro-logic for one.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23319898
> 
> 
> This is changing as I speak.
> 
> 
> Example...... 1080p





That's one example show me someone I've actually heard of







i don't doubt that this is the wave of the future, but many full-length concerts on YouTube look and sound like crap. And my audio system doesn't suck like you told that other guy.


----------



## David James

Certainly streaming is on the increase and I see no end to it. But technically, it's so far behind what's available on DVD and Blu-Ray now, it's not going to replace them any time soon. Never mind that the infrastructure required on the customer side, i.e. ability to get the streaming to the room desired and format required, isn't as widely available as is simply buying a relatively inexpensive player.


This discussion reminds me of the bold prediction many years ago that the last mainframe would be unplugged in 1996. People get so wrapped up in their own little worlds they lose sight of what's really going on elsewhere.


----------



## vision-master

Not streaming,,,,, *downloading*, stuff is coming out NOW that's Bluray quality.


Guns N' Roses @ 2012-05-31 Arena, [email protected] Full HD, was a good one (WoWoW) - luv those Japanize concerts (2 1/2 hrs long).. quality perfect!











It has been pulled.










Here's a good quality one.....


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23324613
> 
> 
> Not streaming,,,,, *downloading*, stuff is coming out NOW that's Bluray quality.
> 
> 
> Guns N' Roses @ 2012-05-31 Arena, [email protected] Full HD, was a good one (WoWoW) - luv those Japanize concerts (2 1/2 hrs long).. quality perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good quality one.....



If you think that is Bluray quality, I've got a bridge to sell you....


----------



## vision-master

_If you think that is Bluray quality, I've got a bridge to sell you...._


This stuff is FREE!


Remember, it's all zeros and ones (computer binary code) ........


And most excellent.










Better gigs than most DVD garbage released.


----------



## primetimeguy

Yep, free because it looks and sounds like it. Sure it's ones and zeros but what you see on YouTube is missing 75 percent of them. It's called bandwidth or bit rate and is nowhere near bluray or high quality 1080p.


----------



## primetimeguy

Lol, probably sounds better on a bad system.


Prologic, really?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23322279
> 
> 
> No, your audio system sucks, get a receiver that has pro-logic for one.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23326988
> 
> 
> Yep, free because it looks and sounds like it. Sure it's ones and zeros but what you see on YouTube is missing 75 percent of them. It's called bandwidth or bit rate and is nowhere near bluray or high quality 1080p.



1080p is 1080p, bandwidth doesn't matter bc I download them, no streaming.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23327007
> 
> 
> Lol, probably sounds better on a bad system.
> 
> 
> Prologic, really?



primetimeguy is a troll, one post in this entire thread, where ya been all these years primetimeguy, watching your brainwashing box?



lol - out comes the closet audio poops, I luv you guy's NOT!


sounds better on a bad system? have you been drinking again?










anyhoo, I'm about done with disks, don't need em anymore, besides, nothing good is being released anymore. Look at the thread.....



DEAD


DEAD


DEAD.......


----------



## primetimeguy

If that is what you think, and with the attitude, I guess I'll just bow out and stop trying to help.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23327255
> 
> 
> 1080p is 1080p, bandwidth doesn't matter bc I download them, no streaming.


----------



## vision-master

lol - help with what?


Show me ONE CONCERT DVD you've purchased.


Back to my original thoughts........ DVD's are dying on the vine.


BAND's are using the internet more and more to share music and videos.


Binary code is binary code, the media used (DVD) is becoming more and more meaningless.


1080p is 1080p.



Again, this thread is dying bc DVD's are dying.


----------



## comfynumb

Tough crowd









CD, DVD and BD are definitely dying off as far as streaming and downloading go the video is getting very close to BD quality but the audio is lagging behind. The best online audio I've heard is Vudu's HDX Dolby digital plus and it is in no way shape or form as good as DTS master audio on BD. I'm not sure what YouTube's audio quality is but I don't think it's as good as Vudu from what I've heard. I know I'm hanging on to my shiny discs but until I don't have to settle that's what I'll be doing for something I want to keep long term. For casual watching/listening I do use YouTube. Shiny discs will take quite awhile to die off and who knows there could even be a 4K player as downloading a 4K movie might turn you a year older waiting for it. Who's going to wait 4-6 hours or longer for a download or cripple everyone else's Internet devices in your household while doing it? Not to mention ISP caps and speeds here in the USA that lag behind much of world.


----------



## wader2k

I understand both sides of this, but I do have one thing I'll say...


I wish I had never sold off my vinyl collection!


8^)


----------



## vision-master

May 11th 2013........


1080p


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23327513
> 
> 
> I understand both sides of this, but I do have one thing I'll say...
> 
> 
> I wish I had never sold off my vinyl collection!
> 
> 
> 8^)



I'm going to sell mine before all the old farts die. I NEVER listen to vinyl anymore. The collection goes from the 50's through the 70's.


I'm going to start with the valuable stuff 1st.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wader2k*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23327513
> 
> 
> I understand both sides of this, but I do have one thing I'll say...
> 
> 
> I wish I had never sold off my vinyl collection!
> 
> 
> 8^)





+1


----------



## comfynumb

  


Alice in chains May 7th Sands event center Bethlehem PA. I thought somebody might be a fan


----------



## comfynumb

  


AIC.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23327489
> 
> 
> Tough crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD, DVD and BD are definitely dying off as far as streaming and downloading go the video is getting very close to BD quality but the audio is lagging behind. The best online audio I've heard is Vudu's HDX Dolby digital plus and it is in no way shape or form as good as DTS master audio on BD. I'm not sure what YouTube's audio quality is but I don't think it's as good as Vudu from what I've heard. I know I'm hanging on to my shiny discs but until I don't have to settle that's what I'll be doing for something I want to keep long term. For casual watching/listening I do use YouTube. Shiny discs will take quite awhile to die off and who knows there could even be a 4K player as downloading a 4K movie might turn you a year older waiting for it. Who's going to wait 4-6 hours or longer for a download or cripple everyone else's Internet devices in your household while doing it? Not to mention ISP caps and speeds here in the USA that lag behind much of world.




Actually the audio is what I have found most impressive off SOME of the youtube concerts I have watched. Stereo only of course, but at 24bit/48khz for a lot of the Phish 2012 concerts I have been watching on there it is absolutely fantastic! 24/48 is the highest quality they offer even if you download right off livephish.com, so I have been very happy about that.







Of course it is hit and miss though and you commonly have to weed through a bunch of crap to find something good, but great audio (stereo at least which is all I want from these anyway) is there to be found on some of these shows.


I do agree though that the video looks compressed to hell when blown up on my projector/screen and cant touch a quality blu ray concert from what I have seen. At least the stereo audio kicks ass though which is the most Important of the two for concerts IMO.


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, it's a ton of work to find the good stuff, lot's of titles say's HD 720p or 1080p and then you look at it, and it reminds you of poor quality VHS.










and regarding PHISH, they post all kinds of high quality stuff for free, reminds me of how 'the dead' encouraged bootlegs back in the daze......










FYI: I'm downloading that Redman 1080p jazz title right now.....


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328059
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a ton of work to find the good stuff, lot's of titles say's HD 720p or 1080p and then you look at it, and it reminds you of poor quality VHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and regarding PHISH, they post all kinds of high quality stuff for free, reminds me of how 'the dead' encouraged bootlegs back in the daze......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: I'm downloading that Redman 1080p jazz title right now.....



Yeah, I was very surprised to see all the Dead and Phish shows on there which I just recently discovered. I felt like I had discovered a gold mine when I came across the 3 Denver Phish shows I was at last Aug/Sept with 24/48 audio and VERY watchable video direct from the pro shoot they had at the show.







It has been VERY cool reliving these shows in the HT!!!










If you come across anything unusually good for audio in particular, report in here as I would love to check it out. I can highly once again recommend all 3 nights of Phish for anyone interested (mainly for the 24/48 SBD stereo audio, but the video is very watchable as well assuming you get the right vids) from Dicks Sporting Goods 8-31-12, 9-1-12 and 9-2-12. All 3 are HOT shows as well! 8-31-12 which is the infamous F-U-C-K-Y-O-U-R-F-A-C-E show is considered by many to be the best Phish show of 2012 where they spelled out FYF if you take the first letter from each song going in order from set 1 and set 2.







Creative MFers!


----------



## comfynumb

Thanks for the heads up guys I'll have to check things out more on YouTube


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23328059
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a ton of work to find the good stuff, lot's of titles say's HD 720p or 1080p and then you look at it, and it reminds you of poor quality VHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and regarding PHISH, they post all kinds of high quality stuff for free, reminds me of how 'the dead' encouraged bootlegs back in the daze......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: I'm downloading that Redman 1080p jazz title right now.....





When you say download, how are you saving it over just streaming it?


----------



## vision-master

youtubedownloader


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328084
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was very surprised to see all the Dead and Phish shows on there which I just recently discovered. I felt like I had discovered a gold mine when I came across the 3 Denver Phish shows I was at last Aug/Sept with 24/48 audio and VERY watchable video direct from the pro shoot they had at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been VERY cool reliving these shows in the HT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you come across anything unusually good for audio in particular, report in here as I would love to check it out. I can highly once again recommend all 3 nights of Phish for anyone interested (mainly for the 24/48 SBD stereo audio, but the video is very watchable as well assuming you get the right vids) from Dicks Sporting Goods 8-31-12, 9-1-12 and 9-2-12. All 3 are HOT shows as well! 8-31-12 which is the infamous F-U-C-K-Y-O-U-R-F-A-C-E show is considered by many to be the best Phish show of 2012 where they spelled out FYF if you take the first letter from each song going in order from set 1 and set 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative MFers!


----------



## comfynumb

I smell YouTube asking for money soon. You know how record and movie companies love being left out when it comes to money. I know they do already or shortly will have pay channels.


----------



## vision-master

Yup pay channels on the way, as long as I can etch them into my hard drive, I'm ok with a small fee, if it's just streaming, forget it!


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400#post_23327448
> 
> 
> lol - help with what?
> 
> 
> Show me ONE CONCERT DVD you've purchased.
> 
> 
> Back to my original thoughts........ DVD's are dying on the vine.
> 
> 
> BAND's are using the internet more and more to share music and videos.
> 
> 
> Binary code is binary code, the media used (DVD) is becoming more and more meaningless.
> 
> 
> 1080p is 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this thread is dying bc DVD's are dying.


I have well over a hundred concerts on disc between DVD and Blu-Ray, what does that matter?

I will agree DVDs are dying out just like everything does eventually.  But streaming is still nowhere near 1080p at Blu-Ray bandwidth. 

And our current network infrastructure cannot support streaming at those bandwidths to everyone.  Downloads sure, but for many people it can take quite a while to download 30+ gigabytes for a Blu-Ray quality concert.  

The appetite now is for convenience, not quality.  Just like what happened to music.

 

Again, you need to read up on bandwidth to understand why 1080p is not 1080p.  There is no current avenue to get content of the quality of Blu-Ray via streaming or download even though many services offer "1080p".  So why the difference.....bit rate/bandwidth (how much information is updated on your screen per refresh).


----------



## comfynumb

That's the thing, they don't want you to own anything anymore. I have movies in UV and ones on Vudu that I bought but I'm under no illusion that I own them, just a long term rental. I think I need to do what your doing and get some of these on a hard drive before they pull the plug completely.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328059
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a ton of work to find the good stuff, lot's of titles say's HD 720p or 1080p and then you look at it, and it reminds you of poor quality VHS.


Wait, I thought 1080p was 1080p?  









 

Everyone has their own preference/tolerance for quality.  For me, everything you have linked to from YouTube is not even tolerable to watch on a big screen and good sound system.  On my PC, sure once, if it is one of my favorite bands.

 

I'm a huge Nine Inch Nails fan.  Even "the gift" which was leaked soundboard audio, leaked HD video footage and assembled into a Blu-Ray release by fans that work in the music business was what I would call OK quality for both audio and video.  I watch it now and again.  But the Beside You in Time Blu-Ray is no comparison.  If it is a 10, then The Gift is about a 6.  

 

So 1080p is not 1080p.

 

A couple other "reference quality" discs would be The Police - Certifiable and The Eagles - Farewell tour.  When you find something of that quality on YouTube, or anywhere for that matter, I'm all ears.

 

 

I'd love to find a source for great quality concerts via download but nothing to date meets by preference for quality.  Heck, many Blu-Ray are not even what they should be.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328261
> 
> 
> Wait, I thought 1080p was 1080p?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has their own preference/tolerance for quality.  For me, everything you have linked to from YouTube is not even tolerable to watch on a big screen and good sound system.  On my PC, sure once, if it is one of my favorite bands.
> 
> 
> I'm a huge Nine Inch Nails fan.  Even "the gift" which was leaked soundboard audio, leaked HD video footage and assembled into a Blu-Ray release by fans that work in the music business was what I would call OK quality for both audio and video.  I watch it now and again.  But the Beside You in Time Blu-Ray is no comparison.  If it is a 10, then The Gift is about a 6.
> 
> 
> So 1080p is not 1080p.
> 
> 
> A couple other "reference quality" discs would be The Police - Certifiable and The Eagles - Farewell tour.  When you find something of that quality on YouTube, or anywhere for that matter, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to find a source for great quality concerts via download but nothing to date meets by preference for quality.  Heck, many Blu-Ray are not even what they should be.



While I agree with you as far as the video portion goes, there are some gems to be found from my searching on youtube for audio. These Phish shows as an example are all streaming in to my preamp at 24bit/48KHz so the fidelity is there. The biggest question at that point is how is the stereo mix which of course can make or break the listening experience. If the mix is $hit then the 24bit/48KHz obviously does not mean anything. When you find a fantastic mix and high quality recording such as these 24/48 Phish shows, these stereo mixes rival just about anything I have heard on blu or DVD. Unless there is something I am missing, I don't see how the audio is degraded at all in this type of situation since 24/48 is as high as you can get quality wise from these particular Phish shows.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328364
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you as far as the video portion goes, there are some gems to be found from my searching on youtube for audio. These Phish shows as an example are all streaming in to my preamp at 24bit/48KHz so the fidelity is there. The biggest question at that point is how is the stereo mix which of course can make or break the listening experience. If the mix is $hit then the 24bit/48KHz obviously does not mean anything. When you find a fantastic mix and high quality recording such as these 24/48 Phish shows, these stereo mixes rival just about anything I have heard on blu or DVD. Unless there is something I am missing, I don't see how the audio is degraded at all in this type of situation since 24/48 is as high as you can get quality wise from these particular Phish shows.


We're on the same page, you need a proper mix along with proper use of a high quality format.  Same thing as video, 1080p output means nothing if you have a lower resolution source or too much compression or reduced bandwidth.  So in general, need a good format as well as a good source/mix.  I'd be willing to bet that when most people complain about "poor quality" it is not the format, rather the improper use of the format.  

 

Let's not forget live music is very hard to "get right" and make you feel like you are at the concert while sitting at home.  A lot of that has to do with our listening environment.  When it comes to music a lot is mixed for a common environment rather than one with a nice, dynamic system and treated room.


----------



## primetimeguy


Another comment on the 1080p discussion, take a look at most Blu-Ray live concert discs.....they are 1080i30 and not even 1080p.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328391
> 
> 
> We're on the same page, you need a proper mix along with proper use of a high quality format.  Same thing as video, 1080p output means nothing if you have a lower resolution source or too much compression or reduced bandwidth.  So in general, need a good format as well as a good source/mix.  I'd be willing to bet that when most people complain about "poor quality" it is not the format, rather the improper use of the format.
> 
> 
> Let's not forget live music is very hard to "get right" and make you feel like you are at the concert while sitting at home.  A lot of that has to do with our listening environment.  When it comes to music a lot is mixed for a common environment rather than one with a nice, dynamic system and treated room.




No doubt and concert mixes seem more subjective than movie mixes from my experience. You mention trying to recreate being at the concert while sitting at home which is exactly what I cant stand with concert mixes that try and do this in general (some I have enjoyed). My personal favorite type of mix for concerts is direct off the board putting music front and center with minimal crowd noise (Talking Heads Stop Making Sense Studio Mix is a perfect example of the type of mix/recording I like for live music while Rush Snakes and Arrows is a perfect example of a recording/mix I cant stand). I don't want to feel like I am at the concert sitting in my HT, but rather I want the music to take center stage so I can fully get sucked into the performance without all the typical distractions of actually going to a show (I love going to shows as well, but in my HT I personally prefer when the music takes center stage and the mix/recording does NOT try and recreate being at the show which is incredibly hard to get right as you mention).


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328414
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt and concert mixes seem more subjective than movie mixes from my experience. You mention trying to recreate being at the concert while sitting at home which is exactly what I cant stand with concert mixes that try and do this in general (some I have enjoyed). My personal favorite type of mix for concerts is direct off the board putting music front and center with minimal crowd noise. I don't want to feel like I am at the concert sitting in my HT, but rather I want the music to take center stage so I can fully get sucked into the performance without all the typical distractions of actually going to a show (I love going to shows as well, but in my HT I personally prefer when the music takes center stage and the mix/recording does NOT try and recreate being at the show which is incredibly hard to get right as you mention).


I prefer pretty much what you are saying as well and want the live sound of music (rather than studio sound) to be heard with minimal crowd noise.  But some openness and slight crowd ambiance works.  You're right in that the bad ones tend to have way to much crowd in them.  I think the NIN disc does this well, as compared to say U2 - 360 which has the crowd there in the room sound.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328440
> 
> 
> I prefer pretty much what you are saying as well and want the live sound of music (rather than studio sound) to be heard with minimal crowd noise.  But some openness and slight crowd ambiance works.  You're right in that the bad ones tend to have way to much crowd in them.  I think the NIN disc does this well, as compared to say U2 - 360 which has the crowd there in the room sound.




Agreed. NIN BYIT is a great reference for concert audio done right as far as what I like as well. Same with Police Certifiable and some others. That U2-360 show takes the ambiance to far, same with something like Snakes and Arrows and it just kills it for me.







I am very picky with these concert recordings/mixes and there is nothing better than getting ones that are mixed/recorded how I like.


----------



## vision-master

Posted April 10th....


1080p


----------



## vision-master

 Rock in Rio- HD 


Glastonbury - HD 


Rock am Ring - HD


----------



## comfynumb

 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2084665/New-Blu-Ray-discs-offering-times-hi-def-2013.html 




Don't bury physical media yet









I would gladly say adios to most of my streaming for this kind of performance. I've predicted 4K physical media for awhile now and I'll bet it happens.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23329645
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2084665/New-Blu-Ray-discs-offering-times-hi-def-2013.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bury physical media yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would gladly say adios to most of my streaming for this kind of performance. I've predicted 4K physical media for awhile now and I'll bet it happens.



Thing is, nothing is worth purchasing anymore. It's like everything has dried up. Most likely I'll be buying only ONE more DVD this year........ Crossroads 2013.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23329673
> 
> 
> Thing is, nothing is worth purchasing anymore. It's like everything has dried up. Most likely I'll be buying only ONE more DVD this year........ Crossroads 2013.





That should be a good DVD but many times can we watch the old bands over and over? I probably have 20 Pink Floyd CD bootlegs and quite a few DVD's also, but how many times can I listen/watch them? So now (the last 7years or so) I listen to quite a bit of grunge and 90's alt. Most of the newer bands sound nearly the same and many of the mainstream ones I consider chick bands. How many Nickelback sound alike bands will they allow before I commit hari kari


----------



## primetimeguy

I agree, it has been a while since I purchased a concert disc, just like aren't many out there. And at the same time in won't settle for youtube quality so I'm pretty much stuck.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23329673
> 
> 
> Thing is, nothing is worth purchasing anymore. It's like everything has dried up. Most likely I'll be buying only ONE more DVD this year........ Crossroads 2013.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23329715
> 
> 
> I agree, it has been a while since I purchased a concert disc, just like aren't many out there. And at the same time in won't settle for youtube quality so I'm pretty much stuck.



Many bluray concert videos ain't that great in quality -> 1080i and 5.1 surround sound with marginal lighting.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23329707
> 
> 
> That should be a good DVD but many times can we watch the old bands over and over? I probably have 20 Pink Floyd CD bootlegs and quite a few DVD's also, but how many times can I listen/watch them? So now (the last 7years or so) I listen to quite a bit of grunge and 90's alt. Most of the newer bands sound nearly the same and many of the mainstream ones I consider chick bands. How many Nickelback sound alike bands will they allow before I commit hari kari



That's why I started digging around youtube about a year ago, got 2.5 terra bytes on hand......


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23329742
> 
> 
> 
> Many bluray concert videos ain't that great in quality -> 1080i and 5.1 surround sound with marginal lighting.


While it is true that some lack quality, it is not because of 1080i.  There is a reason most are 1080i on BluRay rather than 1080p, it is not because people don't know what they are doing.  I don't have any Blu-Ray as bad as the quality of the YouTube links you have posted, however.  Even on my 20" monitor they are soft and riddled with compression artifacts that I wouldn't even attempt to view on a 60" or larger display.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23329794
> 
> 
> While it is true that some lack quality, it is not because of 1080i.  There is a reason most are 1080i on BluRay rather than 1080p, it is not because people don't know what they are doing.  I don't have any Blu-Ray as bad as the quality of the YouTube links you have posted, however.  Even on my 20" monitor they are soft and riddled with compression artifacts that I wouldn't even attempt to view on a 60" or larger display.





I know it isn't easy to capture good video in concert conditions, so I guess we settle and just hope they get the audio right. One thing I don't get is if they shoot the video professionally, presumably they would plug into the soundboard for the audio. So how do many screw up so bad with the audio?


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23329832
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't easy to capture good video in concert conditions, so I guess we settle and just hope they get the audio right. One thing I don't get is if they shoot the video professionally, presumably they would plug into the soundboard for the audio. So how do many screw up so bad with the audio?


Not sure but my guess it is more art than anything.  Goes back to the discussion Toe and I were having yesterday.  I think it is a combination of how much crowd noise is mixed in and the different environments (studio vs home) that is in play.  For concert discs it is 90% about the audio for me.  If the audio is great I'll put up with subpar quality.  

 

For any other Nine Inch Nails fans, I go back to "the gift" example which was leaked professional HD footage from multiple shows and angles along with sound board audio.  You would think you could create awesome video and audio quality with this.  Fans that work in the music production industry went into studios and assembled a Blu-Ray on their own time.  While it is great to have and was free, it is very average quality.  I probably watch the official release of Beside You in Time 50 times for each viewing of the Gift.  Why such a large discrepancy in both audio and video quality is beyond me.  My guess is the true Pros just have the art down better.  Or that different mixers and mastering engineers have different tastes in how they want things to sound..


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23329896
> 
> 
> Not sure but my guess it is more art than anything.  Goes back to the discussion Toe and I were having yesterday.  I think it is a combination of how much crowd noise is mixed in and the different environments (studio vs home) that is in play.  For concert discs it is 90% about the audio for me.  If the audio is great I'll put up with subpar quality.
> 
> 
> For any other Nine Inch Nails fans, I go back to "the gift" example which was leaked professional HD footage from multiple shows and angles along with sound board audio.  You would think you could create awesome video and audio quality with this.  Fans that work in the music production industry went into studios and assembled a Blu-Ray on their own time.  While it is great to have and was free, it is very average quality.  I probably watch the official release of Beside You in Time 50 times for each viewing of the Gift.  Why such a large discrepancy in both audio and video quality is beyond me.  My guess is the true Pros just have the art down better.  Or that different mixers and mastering engineers have different tastes in how they want things to sound..





I agree and again when mastering loudness is not a substitute for getting it right


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23329832
> 
> 
> I know it isn't easy to capture good video in concert conditions, so I guess we settle and just hope they get the audio right. One thing I don't get is if they shoot the video professionally, presumably they would plug into the soundboard for the audio. So how do many screw up so bad with the audio?



What happened to the drummer?


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23329930
> 
> 
> What happened to the drummer?





That looks good, I'm not too familiar with them though.


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, except 'where's the drummer'.










He got lost in the mix.......


Check this one out.....


----------



## primetimeguy


Here is one of the better NIN videos on the Youtube.  Video quality is pretty decent and audio sounds not too bad on my PC set up.  In the basement the video still holds up will but the audio is just so, so.  

 

I was impressed how well the video handled all of the strobing (say around 1:35) but the dark scenes/blacks have a lot of compression.

 






 

I'd say this is on par or slightly better than some of what vision-master has posted and to me doesn't cut it for a good quality concert.  But yes the price is right!


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23329959
> 
> 
> Yeah, except 'where's the drummer'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got lost in the mix.......
> 
> 
> Check this one out.....





Lol, yeah I guess they did forget him. I'm watching these on my phone but he either plays his bass very lightly or I can't hear it at all.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23329959
> 
> 
> Yeah, except 'where's the drummer'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got lost in the mix.......
> 
> 
> Check this one out.....


Pretty good audio from a PC standpoint, but they messed up the aspect ratio and the video is stretched, one of my pet peeves and makes it unwatchable.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23329832
> 
> 
> I know it isn't easy to capture good video in concert conditions, so I guess we settle and just hope they get the audio right. One thing I don't get is if they shoot the video professionally, presumably they would plug into the soundboard for the audio. So how do many screw up so bad with the audio?




There seems to be a lot of variables at play including the actual venue the show was originally mixed in going off all the board bootlegs I have listened to over the years (Dead, Panic, Phish, Floyd, Metallica, etc.....) and all these variables have to come together to get it right. Assuming they get a quality recording to begin with which is not always a given, the mix comes next. With the mix, all bets are off as it could be going more for trying to recreate being in the back of the auditorium in the crowd (nasty venue reverb and all) on something like Snakes and Arrows (sorry I keep using this example, but its the ultimate "lets try and recreate being in the audience/venue mix), or it could be focused on presenting the music as cleanly and clearly as possible (Stop Making Sense Studio Track is again a perfect example to my ears and I wished they all sounded this good!!!) without attempting to try and recreate actually being at the show which usually does not work since it is so hard to get right IMO.


As far as the mix goes, what sounds "good" depends on the listener as these concert mixes are way more subjective than movie mixes IMO. Rush Snakes and Arrows is probably the worst concert mix I have heard on blu ray........I cant stand it, but I have talked with other posters on the boards who feel just the opposite and feel it is one of the best as they prefer the goal of trying to recreate being at the show. It is so subjective as far as what a good mix actually is so its no wonder these concert mixes are all over the place depending on a number of variables, but a big one being what was the goal of the mixing team and what do they consider good?


Throw in all the variables from one HT setup to another as far as equipment, room acoustics, whether or not any type of EQ has been performed in any part or parts of the audio spectrum (a flat subwoofer response can make ALL the difference on some of these concerts from my experience), etc........and there are so many variables at play it is no wonder things are all over the map, or can be at least, from one concert to the next sometimes even with the same band! It is always amazing to me listening to some of the Dead shows I have and even though they all have the soundboard factor in common, are all the same year, and so on, they can vary wildly from one show to the next with some subjectively sounding incredible while some others sound distractingly off.


There is also the variable of how aggressive the surround mix was done and how it was handled in general since we are now veering off from the original stereo mix which is really the way these shows are meant to be heard since this is how they were originally recorded and mixed. Whether the surround mix is "good" to some degree or not is so subjective which is why I have found myself more and more over time just sticking with the stereo mix which is the safest approach. There are certainly quite a few exceptions for me where I actually prefer the surround mix like the NIN BYIT, Stop Making Sense, Peter Gabriel Secret World, and of course a bunch of SACDs where I strongly prefer the surround mix, but in general I seem to be favoring the stereo more these days with live music.


One thing I have noticed though is that the BEST recordings/mixes sound great no matter where I play them. These recent Phish shows for example where the recording and mix are both excellent (IMO) sound great no matter if I am playing them on my crappy little boom box on the back porch, on the crappy computer speakers upstairs, the car, the speakers on my TV upstairs or in the calibrated, somewhat treated (bass traps and first reflection panels) nice HT downstairs. A good recording/mix will shine anywhere it seems while a lesser mix/recording might sound fine on my cheap boom box or car, but will sound like $hit once all the detail is revealed in the HT downstairs where I am front and center, perfect stereo separation and so on and so forth.


All this is why EVERY single concert I buy (or listen to in some form) feels like I am rolling the dice as you just never know exactly what you are going to get. When you find recordings/mixes that really sound good to you like I have recently with these youtube Phish shows, you feel like you have discovered some sort of treasure.










Sorry for the long ramble, but I enjoy talking about this topic and I would love to hear what you guys think as well since I enjoy reading other perspectives/opinions.


----------



## vision-master

Everyone likes Larry Carlton right?


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23330320
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of variables at play including the actual venue the show was originally mixed in going off all the board bootlegs I have listened to over the years (Dead, Panic, Phish, Floyd, Metallica, etc.....) and all these variables have to come together to get it right. Assuming they get a quality recording to begin with which is not always a given, the mix comes next. With the mix, all bets are off as it could be going more for trying to recreate being in the back of the auditorium in the crowd (nasty venue reverb and all) on something like Snakes and Arrows (sorry I keep using this example, but its the ultimate "lets try and recreate being in the audience/venue mix), or it could be focused on presenting the music as cleanly and clearly as possible (Stop Making Sense Studio Track is again a perfect example to my ears and I wished they all sounded this good!!!) without attempting to try and recreate actually being at the show which usually does not work since it is so hard to get right IMO.
> 
> 
> As far as the mix goes, what sounds "good" depends on the listener as these concert mixes are way more subjective than movie mixes IMO. Rush Snakes and Arrows is probably the worst concert mix I have heard on blu ray........I cant stand it, but I have talked with other posters on the boards who feel just the opposite and feel it is one of the best as they prefer the goal of trying to recreate being at the show. It is so subjective as far as what a good mix actually is so its no wonder these concert mixes are all over the place depending on a number of variables, but a big one being what was the goal of the mixing team and what do they consider good?
> 
> 
> Throw in all the variables from one HT setup to another as far as equipment, room acoustics, whether or not any type of EQ has been performed in any part or parts of the audio spectrum (a flat subwoofer response can make ALL the difference on some of these concerts from my experience), etc........and there are so many variables at play it is no wonder things are all over the map, or can be at least, from one concert to the next sometimes even with the same band! It is always amazing to me listening to some of the Dead shows I have and even though they all have the soundboard factor in common, are all the same year, and so on, they can vary wildly from one show to the next with some subjectively sounding incredible while some others sound distractingly off.
> 
> 
> There is also the variable of how aggressive the surround mix was done and how it was handled in general since we are now veering off from the original stereo mix which is really the way these shows are meant to be heard since this is how they were originally recorded and mixed. Whether the surround mix is "good" to some degree or not is so subjective which is why I have found myself more and more over time just sticking with the stereo mix which is the safest approach. There are certainly quite a few exceptions for me where I actually prefer the surround mix like the NIN BYIT, Stop Making Sense, Peter Gabriel Secret World, and of course a bunch of SACDs where I strongly prefer the surround mix, but in general I seem to be favoring the stereo more these days with live music.
> 
> 
> All this is why EVERY single concert I buy (or listen to in some form) feels like I am rolling the dice as you just never know exactly what you are going to get. When you find recordings/mixes that really sound good to you like I have recently with these youtube Phish shows, you feel like you have discovered some sort of treasure.





I agree and that would explain why the show I've been to or the band I saw a lot of times sounds nothing live like the recordings suggest. Like Metallica, the FLAC download off their site of the Orion festival last year were horrendous and even though the vocals might not be right on the music was near perfection, the download suggests they ought to find a new line of work IMO.


----------



## tonyburns

I Love Scorpions on dvd and it has dts a brill concert


----------



## vision-master

Scorpions - released well over a year ago, this is what I mean, less and less new titles coming out.


----------



## psumazda6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8430#post_23328084
> 
> 
> If you come across anything unusually good for audio in particular, report in here as I would love to check it out.



For Phish, check out the Colorado shows from March '91...3/13, 3/15, and 3/17 in particular. They were recorded to DAT from a separate recording board. Excellent audio for bootlegs.


To this day the best matrix audio I've heard (SBD and audience combo) is still 12/31/93, the Centrum in Worcester, MA. It has something to do with the fact that it was an FM broadcast to a local Boston radio station, and there was supposedly a mixing truck on site.


For any Phish/Zappa fans, here you go. Solo at 1:00 gives me chills every time:


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psumazda6*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23337252
> 
> 
> For Phish, check out the Colorado shows from March '91...3/13, 3/15, and 3/17 in particular. They were recorded to DAT from a separate recording board. Excellent audio for bootlegs.
> 
> 
> To this day the best matrix audio I've heard (SBD and audience combo) is still 12/31/93, the Centrum in Worcester, MA. It has something to do with the fact that it was an FM broadcast to a local Boston radio station, and there was supposedly a mixing truck on site.
> 
> 
> For any Phish/Zappa fans, here you go. Solo at 1:00 gives me chills every time:




Thanks for the heads up!







Not only is it cool these are from Colorado (I am from Denver), but St Patricks Day (3-17) is my B-Day.







Will definitely give these a listen if I can track them down. One of my first Phish shows (first that I can remember







) was in 92 when they opened for Santana at the Colorado State Fair. Trey came out during Santana's set and played Santana under the table! It was a great moment though which really got my attention as far as how good Trey was/is.


----------



## psumazda6

For Dead, go to archive.org and look for Charlie Miller or Betty Cantor mixes (also called "Betty boards"). 4-16-78 and 12-27-77 are 2 good ones.


And there's always that old standby, Cornell 5-8-77 (one of Jerry's best live solos ever IMO, starting around the 1:30 mark):


----------



## comfynumb

Has anyone seen the AC/DC live at river plate blu ray? I'm wondering how the quality is.


----------



## vision-master

Yes


Fine


----------



## comfynumb

Great thanks.


----------



## Stevetd

I finally came to terms with the fact that hard media is almost gone but, I'm not having much luck with YTD (youtubedownloader). I've downloaded a couple "HD" videos and one (Mumford and Son - Glastonbury) looks like 480 and the other (Moby-Barcelona) is too bad to even watch. I'm afraid quality is going to be a thing of the past too. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23358397
> 
> 
> I finally came to terms with the fact that hard media is almost gone but, I'm not having much luck with YTD (youtubedownloader). I've downloaded a couple "HD" videos and one (Mumford and Son - Glastonbury) looks like 480 and the other (Moby-Barcelona) is too bad to even watch. I'm afraid quality is going to be a thing of the past too. Any advise would be appreciated.



Depends on the source material, I always look at the 'HD' concert in 720p or 1080p for a minute or two and see if it's grainy, also, when starting the download look at the size of the file. A 2 hour concert should be somewhere around 2,000 to 3,000 MB, if it's like 1,300 MB, it's junk.


Good Blu-ray quality stuff is hard to find.


Downloading this today........


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psumazda6*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23337321
> 
> 
> For Dead, go to archive.org and look for Charlie Miller or Betty Cantor mixes (also called "Betty boards"). 4-16-78 and 12-27-77 are 2 good ones.
> 
> 
> And there's always that old standby, Cornell 5-8-77 (one of Jerry's best live solos ever IMO, starting around the 1:30 mark):



Thanks for the info. I will definitely check out that site to revisit some old favorites and find some new gems as well.


Yeah, Cornell 77 is a classic. 5-9 in Buffalo is a killer show as well! Monster Scarlet-Fire and Morning Dew are two of the standouts from Cornell. Cornell is one of those shows you play into the ground when you first get it.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23358672
> 
> 
> Depends on the source material, I always look at the 'HD' concert in 720p or 1080p for a minute or two and see if it's grainy, also, when starting the download look at the size of the file. A 2 hour concert should be somewhere around 2,000 to 3,000 MB, if it's like 1,300 MB, it's junk.
> 
> 
> Good Blu-ray quality stuff is hard to find.
> 
> 
> Downloading this today........



Okay thanks. I will make note of the file sizes from now on.


----------



## vision-master

Wilco Live at Sydney Opera House - 2 hrs - 720p


----------



## vision-master

 The Absolute Best Band EVER!


----------



## vision-master

Bye, Bye Miss American pie........


[Thread is dead]..........


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23387089
> 
> 
> Bye, Bye Miss American pie........
> 
> 
> [Thread is dead]..........



Did you run out of downloads already?

I just received a couple of discs this am. Have not heard them yet;

New blu-ray release – Doobie Brothers – Live at the Wolf Trap –DTS-MA – from Eagle Rock.

Blu-ray of Jimi plays Berkeley - DTS-MA 5.1 It has lots of extras over the DVD


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23397885
> 
> 
> Did you run out of downloads already?
> 
> I just received a couple of discs this am. Have not heard them yet;
> 
> New blu-ray release – Doobie Brothers – Live at the Wolf Trap –DTS-MA – from Eagle Rock.
> 
> Blu-ray of Jimi plays Berkeley - DTS-MA 5.1 It has lots of extras over the DVD



Nope, got a nice one of YES (2001) It's out on DVD. I won't post them.



Doobie Brothers – Live at the Wolf Trap (got it on DVD already)

Jimi plays Berkeley (got it on DVD already)



Snagged - joshua redman quartet - jazz sous les pommiers 2013 (deleted now)



downloading now.......


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23397885
> 
> 
> Did you run out of downloads already?
> 
> I just received a couple of discs this am. Have not heard them yet;
> 
> New blu-ray release – Doobie Brothers – Live at the Wolf Trap –DTS-MA – from Eagle Rock.
> 
> Blu-ray of Jimi plays Berkeley - DTS-MA 5.1 It has lots of extras over the DVD





How is the quality of the Hendrix blu ray?


----------



## vision-master

Most likely the same as the DVD.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23407540
> 
> 
> Most likely the same as the DVD.





It's tough with footage that old. I'm more worried amount how the multichannel sounds than the video looks. There's been so much Hendrix stuff released by the family but I've been sort of afraid to buy it.


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23403283
> 
> 
> How is the quality of the Hendrix blu ray?



I have only had a quick look but I don't think it is much of an upgrade over the DVD. I will advise.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23410156
> 
> 
> I have only had a quick look but I don't think it is much of an upgrade over the DVD. I will advise.





Great thanks.


----------



## comfynumb

I had to make my last post on my iPhone, I was getting booted off AVS on my iPad when I tried to load this thread. I think it's the last YouTube video that was posted above me. I know once in awhile I'll get a vid on YouTube that my device doesn't like. Anyone else have any problems?


----------



## vision-master

Problems with pictures, you lose, NOT gonna post the GREAT concert!



~bye


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23414584
> 
> 
> Problems with pictures, you lose, NOT gonna post the GREAT concert!
> 
> 
> 
> ~bye



Post it I'll take my chances.


----------



## vision-master

Can't post a picture of the group.


Why?


This place is weird about posting pictures.


I don't even care anymore....


It's a great band that I wanted to share with others.... nope


along with a fantastic concert shot in 2012, HD 720p filmed in Germany.


I'm done........



~bye


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8400_100#post_23416067
> 
> 
> Can't post a picture of the group.
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> This place is weird about posting pictures.
> 
> 
> I don't even care anymore....
> 
> 
> It's a great band that I wanted to share with others.... nope
> 
> 
> along with a fantastic concert shot in 2012, HD 720p filmed in Germany.
> 
> 
> I'm done........
> 
> 
> 
> ~bye





Reread my post, it's got nothing to do with you posting things, in fact I enjoy your vids. My iPad just didn't like something on this thread, it was acting buggy.


----------



## Randy Bessinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8460#post_23330357
> 
> 
> Everyone likes Larry Carlton right?


Yes. FWIW, I saw Mick Taylor with Mayall years ago...no one was there. It was weird because my brother recorded the concert on his little cassette and I wasn't impressed until I listened to him later on the cassette. He doesn't hardly move his hands but the notes poured out. Interesting. My brother is gone but all his guitar playing friends still love Mick Taylor.


----------



## HFXguy

Has anyone seen the blu-ray of Paul McCartney & Wings - ROCKSHOW ?


FYI - Amazon has pre-order up for Aerosmith - Rock for the Rising Sun blu-ray July 23


----------



## kevin j

I have......the video quality's good the audio quality's great[better than the WOA cd reissue imho].


----------



## vision-master

Paul McCartney & Wings (Rockshow), should have been released over a decade ago on DVD (HELLO), seeing how Sir Paul is worth a billion dollars, he should upload the old relic on youtube for free. Check out the trailers............... Like is this title for 60+ year olds looking towards the past? I'll wait until I get my copy for FREE.



There's MORE better current stuff for FREE, if one takes the time and looks, of course 30 seconds to Mars confuses those locked into the past.



Have a nice day..............


----------



## bobby94928

Hey, if he actually owned it, he oughta put the entire Beatles catalog on youtube for free. That said, you can buy it for $25, bluray. Just because he's made a few dollars, alright many dollars, doesn't mean he should give away his livelihood. If you want it free, there are ways, just not moral ways.....

http://www.amazon.com/Rockshow-Blu-ray-Paul-McCartney/dp/B00CG0YLGG


----------



## David James

I think everything I want should be free. Just cause.


Do you work for free?


----------



## gerhard911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8490#post_23416067
> 
> 
> I'm done........
> 
> 
> 
> ~bye



I knew that was too good to be true.


----------



## vision-master

FREE -


Quit hanging onto the past, those day's are OVER!





~bye


----------



## vision-master

FREE -


Quit hanging onto the past........


----------



## vision-master

FREE -


----------



## vision-master

FREE -


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8490#post_23443752
> 
> 
> FREE - Do you think that has anything to do why we don't get more DVD/BD releases?
> 
> 
> Quit hanging onto the past, those day's are OVER! - So you don't like the same music i like, I am crushed.
> 
> 
> ~bye


promises, promises


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8490#post_23442702
> 
> 
> I knew that was too good to be true.



No kidding. I was even thinking about resubscribing to this thread.


----------



## vision-master

The Zombies - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - 1080p


----------



## Artslinger

"On 2 September 2013, Eagle Rock Entertainment release “The Freddie Mercury Tribute Concert” on a triple DVD set, as an SD Blu-ray – with upscaled standard definition original material with uncompressed stereo and DTS-HD surround sound for the best possible quality - and digital formats. This release boasts newly remastered sound across both sections of the concert and represents the first time the opening acts' performances have been made available on DVD or Blu-Ray. See below for full track listing.


On April 20th 1992, Roger Taylor, Brian May and John Deacon, the surviving members of Queen, took to the stage at Wembley Stadium for the start of one of the biggest events in rock history, which the band had organised to pay tribute to their former colleague – the incomparable Freddie Mercury. Queen were joined by some of the greatest musical talent in the world to celebrate Freddie’s life and work and to increase public awareness of AIDS, the disease that had prematurely ended his life the previous year..."

http://www.queenonline.com/en/news-archive/press-release-the-freddie-mercury-tribute-concert-the-definitive-edition/


----------



## Artslinger

BONAFIDE Sweden´s hardest working rock bands.


BONAFIDE: Messin´in Wales – Live at Hard Rock Hell 2012, Out July 1st.



01. Doing the Pretty

02. Dirt Bound

03. Butter you Up

04. Too fired Up

05. The Mess

06. No doubt about it

07. Hard Living Man

08. Down

09. Can´t get Through

10. Loud Band

11. Fill your head with Rock


----------



## vision-master

Boom Festival 2012 Film - The Alchemy Of Spirit ->1080p


----------



## vision-master

Kiss - Monster Tour - complete recording in full HD (1080p)


----------



## primetimeguy


You finally found one I might like.  









 

But after downloading I ended up deleting it.  Audio is terrible and out of sync and the video is full of macroblocking.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8490#post_23493381
> 
> 
> You finally found one I might like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after downloading I ended up deleting it.  Audio is terrible and out of sync and the video is full of macroblocking.



Out of sync? What are you running (computer system)?


Hey it's for FREE!


Here's the problem, where's all this stuff on Bluray? Disks are dying, I hardly ever purchase concert DVD's anymore, bc there ain't much to be had these day's.


----------



## vision-master

Interesting......... shot with solo camera.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8490#post_23493403
> 
> 
> 
> Out of sync? What are you running (computer system)?
> 
> 
> Hey it's for FREE!
> 
> 
> Here's the problem, where's all this stuff on Bluray? Disks are dying, I hardly ever purchase concert DVD's anymore, bc there ain't much to be had these day's.


Yes out of sync, both on my PC and on Popcorn Hour players.  My guess is it is related to the 25fps of the file.  Since it has the AXS tv logo I'm guessing that is the source which would not have been 25fps.  So the combination of converting the orignal to that frame rate for upload and then my PC/Media Player having to convert back to 60hz for viewing is not a good combination.

 

Just because it is free does not make it worth it.


----------



## vision-master

Show me a good concert DVD of Kiss?


This pile of crap?


----------



## vision-master

Rolling Stones- live at Glastonbury 2013 (1080p | Length 1:06:17)


Guest Bass Player - Mick Taylor


New set-list.


They are better than ever.


This one IS bluray quality, I had lot's of trouble downloading this one and could not play it over a wireless connection. Yes 1080p my friends - enjoy!


----------



## RCSMG

Check out Peter Gabriel "Secret World Live". It is an older concert, but it is really good.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23516851
> 
> 
> Rolling Stones- live at Glastonbury 2013 (1080p | Length 1:06:17)
> 
> 
> Guest Bass Player - Mick Taylor
> 
> 
> New set-list.
> 
> 
> They are better than ever.
> 
> 
> This one IS bluray quality, I had lot's of trouble downloading this one and could not play it over a wireless connection. Yes 1080p my friends - enjoy!


Blu-Ray quality?  No.  But pretty darn good.  If the audio was better it would be a keeper for me.


----------



## vision-master

Did you stream it in 1080p or download it?


What did you think of the performance?


----------



## vision-master

Glastonbury: The Movie In Flashback (4-disk DVD + Digital Copy) [2013] [Region Free]


This title will be released on July 15, 2013 - Amazon UK.......

 

_Product Description


Glastonbury The Movie: In Flashback - DVD. This is a luxury 4 Disc Box-Set + Digital Copy (Download the film online to play on your computer or portable media player) Over 12 Hours Of Video And 24 Hours Of Audio: Featuring the Orb, Lemonheads, Spiritualized and more! Beautifully shot in epic CinemaScope this new film, created from over 100 hours of previously unseen material, spins back the years and drops you head first into the best of Glastonbury. If you were there you're in it and if not you'll wish you had been as you are immersed in a no-holds-barred trip through music, magic and midsummer madness: the ultimate festival flick. Features the Orb, Spiritualized, The Verve, Lemonheads, Porno for Pyros and more. Glastonbury The Movie In Flashback is a must-see for all festival fans. Featuring: many more Glastonbury films, extra performances, multi-angle, entire gigs, booklet, poster. Technical data: Director: Robin Mahoney, Studio: Mensch Films, Number of discs: 4, Feature Running Time: 90 minutes, DVD Extras: 12 Hours of video + 24 hours of audio, Certificate: 15, DVD Format: PAL, Region: 0, Aspect Ratio: 1.235:1 CinemaScope, Audio: Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS, Dolby Stereo. Plus: Large double sided poster 8-page booklet Art packaging designed by Airside._

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glastonbury-Flashback-4-disk-Digital-Region/dp/B008BGZAPU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373635906&sr=8-1&keywords=Glastonbury+The+Movie


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgiddyup*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/7920#post_21855469
> 
> 
> Searched the thread, but no joy.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe no one has mentioned "Urgh! a Music War".
> 
> 
> 
> Mediocre audio quality, mediocre to awful video quality and some of the best 80's music ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it while you can



I missed this disc being released. I had recorded it on a Tivo years ago and then the disk in the Tivo died. I gave up looking after a while. An Oingo Boingo clip posted in another thread reminded me of the concert and I decided to look for the convert on disc. It came out in 2009.


larry


----------



## vision-master

Ok, just pre-ordered-> Glastonbury: The Movie In Flashback (4 disk set) from Amazon UK, cost about $21 shipped.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23520378
> 
> 
> Did you stream it in 1080p or download it?
> 
> 
> What did you think of the performance?


Downloaded it.  Haven't watched it all, just a few minutes but was good enough for me to watch the rest at some point.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23521683
> 
> 
> Downloaded it.  Haven't watched it all, just a few minutes but was good enough for me to watch the rest at some point.



lol - it's the Stones, those guy's are still rockin' after 50 years - amazing, MJ still moves like a fit 50 year old.


----------



## simontan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23520378
> 
> 
> Did you stream it in 1080p or download it?
> 
> 
> What did you think of the performance?



I've been to 3 live shows and have several of the concert DVDs and have to say this is a really good set - especially the 12 minute 'Midnight Rambler' jam with Mick Taylor. Great, great stuff.


----------



## vision-master

_2000 Light Years From Home_ is pretty kool too.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8490#post_23493798
> 
> 
> Show me a good concert DVD of Kiss?
> 
> 
> This pile of crap?



that's a documentary


but you're right. there are NO excellent KISS live concert videos, in terms of audio and video production


on the kissology release, there is MTV unplugged, which is great, but it's 4:3 and only a dolby 2.0 / 5.1 track


Rock The Nation from 2004 was shot in HD. the picture is ok, but the audio mix is not up to par...


Cobo Hall 2009 was shot for release, as was Zurich 2013 I would imagine. (Rock am Ring 2010 also). Bring 'em on


----------



## wattsiskey

Any Sublime fans should check out "Three Ring Circus, Live at the Palace" which documents a live show in 1995.

 


It's 4:3, DD and DTS 5.1. The video quality is passable, sound is acceptable, the performance is OK but it's awesome because it is Sublime in concert. The shots of the crowd bring back memories.


Lou dog is in the house.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH2jzLNaMQs


----------



## vision-master

Invitation to Illumination: Live at Montreux 2011 - release date Aug 20th......

_On July 1st, 2011, Montreux hosted the reunion of two master guitarists, Carlos Santana and John McLaughlin, with their Invitation To Illumination concert. Both musicians have been regulars at Montreux across the years but this was the first time they headlined their own concert together. The show features most of the tracks from their classic 1973 album Love Devotion Surrender mixed in with a wealth of other material. The evening was a showcase of supreme musical virtuosity and spirituality and typified the approach of these two great artists. It is certainly a performance not to be missed.


Line-Up:

Carlos Santana (Lead Guitar & Vocals); John McLaughlin (Lead Guitar & Vocals); Cindy Blackman Santana (Drums); Dennis Chambers (Drums); David K. Mathews (Keyboards); Tommy Anthony (Guitar & Vocals); Raul Rekow (Congas, Percussion & Vocals); Etienne M'Bappé (Bass); Benny Rietveld (Bass); Tony Lindsay (Vocals); Andy Vargas (Vocals)


Track Listing:

1) Echoes Of Angels / Introduction 2) The Life Divine 3) Duende 4) Peace On Earth / Dear Lord 5) A Hard Rain Is Gonna Fall 6) Stairway To Heaven 7) Lord's Prayer 8) Free America / The 8th Of January 9) La Marseillaise 10) Right Off 11) Guitar Interlude 12) Right Off 13) Vuelta Abajo 14) Vashkar 15) The Creator Has A Master Plan 16) Guitar Interlude 17) Naima 18) Lotus Land Op.47 No.1 19) Downstairs Blues 20) Venus / Upper Egypt 21) Let Us Go Into The House Of The Lord 22) Black Satin 23) Smooth Criminal 24) Land Of 1000 Dances 25) Cindy Blackman Santana Drum Solo 26) A Love Supreme 27) Montreux Boogie (inc. La Grange) 28) A Love Supreme 29) Shake It Up And Go_


----------



## vision-master

Fleetwood Mac - Rosebud concert film


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23518987
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray quality?  No.  But pretty darn good.  If the audio was better it would be a keeper for me.


The raw PRO feed is floating around if you know where to look


----------



## vision-master

Rival Sons - Crossroads Festival 2013


DVD quality - 1:27 hr long

Rival Sons 




_01. You Want To

02. Get What's Coming

03. Wild Animal

04. Gypsy Heart

05. Torture

06. Memphis Sun

07. All the Way

08. Until the Sun Comes

09. Jordan

10. Manifest Destiny Pt. 1

11. Keep On Swinging

12. Pressure and Time

13. Sacred Tongue

14. Face of Light

15. Burn Down Los Angeles

16. Sou


Jay Buchanan

Robin Everhart

Scott Holiday

Mike Miley_


----------



## vision-master

Femi Kuti & Positive Force | 2013 Summer Stage Concert Series.




_Noisemaker Media provides viewers front row access of the 2013 Summer Stage Concert Series. On Saturday, June 23rd, 2013, concert-goers were privy to watch legendary afrobeat musician Femi Kuti and his band, Positive Force and Brooklyn-based DFA recording artist Sinkane.


Olufela Olufemi Anikulapo Kuti, popularly known as Femi Kuti, is a Nigerian musician and the eldest son of afrobeat pioneer Fela Kuti. Femi was born in London to Fela and Remi Kuti and grew up in the former Nigerian capital, Lagos. His mother soon left his father, taking Femi to live with her. In 1977, however, Femi chose to move in with his father. Femi eventually became a member of his father's band. Femi has been nominated for a Grammy award three times in the world music category in 2003, 2010 and 2012 but has never won.


For 2013, Noisemaker Media partners up with the City Parks Foundation to produce exclusive event video coverage of the Summer Stage Concert Series at Central Park. As a media partner, Noisemaker Media aligns with an iconic brand that has offered New York City residents unforgettable live concerts for 30 years. With a cinematic approach, razor-sharp editing, and a flawless execution in event coverage, Noisemaker Media shows why its work continues to speak for itself.


Femi Kuti & Positive Force | 2013 Summer Stage Concert Series [FULL] | A Noisemaker Media Production_


----------



## StevePMo

Just bought Joe Satriani "Satchurated" Great Blu Ray, with Dolby True HD 7.1.


----------



## vision-master

*Slash - Made In Stoke* - Must Have......

 

_Made in Stoke 24/7/11 is the second live album by British-American hard rock guitarist Slash. Featuring American vocalist Myles Kennedy, the album was recorded on Slash's debut solo tour in Stoke-on-Trent, Slash's birthplace. It was captured at the 1500 capacity[1] Victoria Hall on 24 July 2011 and released by Armoury Records, a division of Eagle Rock Entertainment, on 14 November 2011 as a live album and DVD. As well as songs from Slash's self-titled debut album, Made in Stoke also includes songs originally performed by the guitarist's previous bands Guns N' Roses, Slash's Snakepit and Velvet Revolver.


Slash – lead guitar, backing vocals, talkbox, slide guitar

Myles Kennedy – lead vocals, rhythm guitar on "Nothing to Say" and "Watch This"

Bobby Schneck – rhythm guitar, backing vocals

Todd Kerns – bass, backing vocals, lead vocals on "Doctor Alibi"

Brent Fitz – drums
_


----------



## vision-master

Jethro Tull: Live at Montreux 2003 - In case you missed this one, excellent performance, full concert.

 

_TRACK LISTING


1) Some Day The Sun Won't Shine For You

2) Life Is A Long Song

3) Bourée (Version de Noël)

4) With You There To Help Me

5) Pavane

6) Empty Café

7) Hunting Girl

8) Eurology

9) Dot Com

10) God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen

11) Fat Man

12) Living In The Past

13) Nothing Is Easy

14) Beside Myself

15) My God

16) Budapest

17) New Jig

18) Aqualung

19) Locomotive Breath_


----------



## vision-master

*Deep Purple - Live Wacken 2013* 720p


----------



## kevin j

Deep Purple Live Wacken'll be released on Blu ray[in 3D] btw.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23596550
> 
> *Slash - Made In Stoke* - Must Have......
> 
> _Made in Stoke 24/7/11 is the second live album by British-American hard rock guitarist Slash. Featuring American vocalist Myles Kennedy, the album was recorded on Slash's debut solo tour in Stoke-on-Trent, Slash's birthplace. It was captured at the 1500 capacity[1] Victoria Hall on 24 July 2011 and released by Armoury Records, a division of Eagle Rock Entertainment, on 14 November 2011 as a live album and DVD. As well as songs from Slash's self-titled debut album, Made in Stoke also includes songs originally performed by the guitarist's previous bands Guns N' Roses, Slash's Snakepit and Velvet Revolver.
> _



I have this, a very good concert disk, though Kennedy's vocals can become a little annoying on some songs.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23602857
> 
> 
> Deep Purple Live Wacken'll be released on Blu ray btw.



Cool, good performance, hopefully it's a 2 hr concert. The youtube video is a little out of sync.


Here's another one worth looking at.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23604118
> 
> 
> I have this, a very good concert disk, though Kennedy's vocals can become a little annoying on some songs.



yeahbut - Slash has to be one of the best guitar players ever..........


----------



## kevin j

Btw the Deep Purple show at Wacken's setlist has 19 songs on it[including encores] so i'd imagine the Blu ray'll be close to[if not over]2 hours.


----------



## StevePMo

Wondering if there are any decent DVDs of Deep Purple Mk II, this version is just not cutting it for me, Gillan can't hit the notes anymore, and the only "original" member is Ian Paice. I am a HUGE fan of Mk II.


----------



## smfins

Is the Rival Sons available on dvd or is it just a download? thanks!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smfins*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23607353
> 
> 
> Is the Rival Sons available on dvd or is it just a download? thanks!



I don't post youtubes of existing DVD's - support the bands, buy the DVD!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevePMo*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23606949
> 
> 
> Wondering if there are any decent DVDs of Deep Purple Mk II, this version is just not cutting it for me, Gillan can't hit the notes anymore, and the only "original" member is Ian Paice. I am a HUGE fan of Mk II.



DP has like 15 or so released DVD's, Amazon in your friend.


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevePMo*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23606949
> 
> 
> Wondering if there are any decent DVDs of Deep Purple Mk II, this version is just not cutting it for me, Gillan can't hit the notes anymore, and the only "original" member is Ian Paice. I am a HUGE fan of Mk II.



I agree with you. My favorite is "Deep Purple - Live In Concert 72/73". They open the set with "Highway Star" from their NEW album "Machine Head". PQ & AQ is fair, the content is more important to me because it is Mk II. Also if you really want to hear Gillan sing, then check out JC Superstar.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550#post_23608018
> 
> 
> I agree with you. My favorite is "Deep Purple - Live In Concert 72/73". They open the set with "Highway Star" from their NEW album "Machine Head". PQ & AQ is fair, the content is more important to me because it is Mk II. Also if you really want to hear Gillan sing, then check out JC Superstar.


----------



## vision-master

TM Jazz (Music On Tour) - 720p


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550#post_23608134



Thanks. I never bothered with that because of some of the reviews, here is one from amazon.ca.

"Do not adjust your system. The lack of guitar on opening number "Highway Star" is not a problem with your set. It is because Ritchie Blackmore was unhappy about the cameras and decided to sit most of the number out! He does turn up during the solo, and then disappears again.


Later on, he throws a bottle at Gillan. Well, some say he threw it at a camera man and Gillan was in the way. To me, you don't throw a bottle if someone is in the way, unless you don't care if he gets hit too.


This is Deep Purple at their very worst in some ways. No longer speaking, barely appearing on stage together, but still 100x better then bands today. That is because these are five of the most talented guys in rock. But you knew that, otherwise you wouldn't be reading this!


The interview footage is enlightening (but, no Blackmore!), but Deep Purple have all but disowned this 1993 performance. Check out the album if you don't want to take a chance on the video without hearing what they sounded like at the time. The setlist is laregly the hits, peppered with tracks from The Battle Rages On, such as "Anya". Ritchie, when he plays, is ferocious."


One of the things I like about the 72/73 concert is Blackmore is not yet so sour in 72


----------



## vision-master

You are correct.


----------



## StevePMo

I just wish there was high quality video of Made In Japan. They were at their peak then as far as I'm concerned. I wore out two vinyl copies of that one!!


----------



## vision-master

I have the bootleg and it's awful.


----------



## eiricd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550#post_23609058
> 
> 
> Thanks. I never bothered with that because of some of the reviews, here is one from amazon.ca.
> 
> "Do not adjust your system. The lack of guitar on opening number "Highway Star" is not a problem with your set. It is because Ritchie Blackmore was unhappy about the cameras and decided to sit most of the number out! He does turn up during the solo, and then disappears again.
> 
> 
> Later on, he throws a bottle at Gillan. Well, some say he threw it at a camera man and Gillan was in the way. To me, you don't throw a bottle if someone is in the way, unless you don't care if he gets hit too.
> 
> 
> This is Deep Purple at their very worst in some ways. No longer speaking, barely appearing on stage together, but still 100x better then bands today. That is because these are five of the most talented guys in rock. But you knew that, otherwise you wouldn't be reading this!
> 
> 
> The interview footage is enlightening (but, no Blackmore!), but Deep Purple have all but disowned this 1993 performance. Check out the album if you don't want to take a chance on the video without hearing what they sounded like at the time. The setlist is laregly the hits, peppered with tracks from The Battle Rages On, such as "Anya". Ritchie, when he plays, is ferocious."
> 
> 
> One of the things I like about the 72/73 concert is Blackmore is not yet so sour in 72



the concert is still good by pretty much anyone's standard







it's the best visual document of MkII


----------



## smfins

Ok so I'm confused. You said you don't post youtube videos of existing DVDs and then you say buy the DVD. Do it is on DVD? I saw them last year and absolutely love them! I've searched for a DVD but haven't seen it. What's the title? Thanks.


----------



## smfins

This


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smfins*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550#post_23619906
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm confused. You said you don't post youtube videos of existing DVDs and then you say buy the DVD. Do it is on DVD? I saw them last year and absolutely love them! I've searched for a DVD but haven't seen it. What's the title? This is in reference to rival sons


----------



## vision-master

*The Zombies: Odessey And Oracle Revisited - The 40th*


 

_Full Set List


Part One: The Zombies' Touring Band: I Love You * Sticks and Stones * Can't Nobody Love You * What Becomes of the Broken Hearted * Misty Roses * Her Song * Say You Don't Mind * Keep on Rolling * Hold Your Head Up


Part Two: Odessey & Oracle: Care of Cell 44 * A Rose for Emily * Maybe After He's Gone * Beechwood Park * Brief Candles * Hung Up on a Dream * Changes * I Want Her, She Wants Me * This Will Be Our Year * Butcher's Tale * Friends of Mine * Time of the Season * Encore: Tell Her No/She's Not There


Odessey & Oracle (Revisited): The 40th Anniversary Concert is actually more than a run-through of the band's psychedelic swan song. The show is broken into two distinctive sets. The first half of the show is devoted to what is referred to as "The Zombies' Touring Band," a group of musicians led by original members Rod Argent (keyboards) and Colin Bludstone (lead vocals) and featuring a string quintet. This band performs early Zombies hits like "I Love You" alongside solo work from Argent and Bludstone. The true highlights, though, are covers of Jimmy Ruffin's "What Becomes of the Broken Hearted" and Tim Hardin's "Misty Roses," the former transforming the midtempo, melancholy R&B number into an uplifting rock shuffle, the latter a beautiful, string-drenched elegy. Bludstone sounds amazing. His voice has deepened some over the years, but the original soft quality that made his singing so unique is still there. He's still got a fine set of lungs on him, and he and Argent both appear to be overjoyed to be on a stage. They approach the concert as a sort of "storytellers" session, sharing their history and inspiration in between numbers.


The second half of the concert is introduced by Al Kooper, the A&R man who helped Odessey & Oracle come out in the U.S. (He, unlike the band, clings to the ludicrous fashion of his youth; the man needs a style intervention!) He brings out the original band--Bludstone, Argent, Chris White (bass, vocals, and the main writer for the band), and Hugh Grundy (drums)--to perform their 1968 album in its full and original running order. The record yielded a couple of hits, including two of the band's best-known, "This Will Be Our Year" and "Time of the Season." Tacked on to this is the encore of the earlier smashes, "Tell Her No" and "She's Not There" (both penned by Argent). I am not sure the Zombies are that well-known of a band (though fans of Wes Anderson films or the Lars von Trier-penned Dear Wendy are certainly hip to the group), but these four songs are ones everyone knows, whether they can tell you who recorded them or not. Anyone hearing the harmonies on "Changes" will have to admit they are beautiful. The Zombies go all out to make these tunes sound the way we've always heard them, even bringing out a horn section for "This Will Be Our Year." Chris White struggles a little to maintain all the notes in "Butcher's Tale," but other than that, there is nary a fumble in the two-hour set.


THE DVD


Video:

The DVD of Odessey & Oracle (Revisited): The 40th Anniversary Concert is blessed with a gorgeous widescreen image transfer. The colors are bright and natural looking, and the resolution is very good. It's a quality production for what could have been merely an easy tie-in.


Sound:

The sound quality is even better than the image. Mixed in both 2.0 and a naturally superior 5.1, the music comes across in full. The vocals and the instrumentation both occupy their own space, complementing one another while remaining distinct. There is no distortion when the volume is cranked, the manufacturers have considered that fans will want to play this loud.


Extras:

The DVD comes in a standard case with a folded one-sheet insert featuring liner notes, song credits, and performance details. The only on-disc bonus is a fourteen-minute excerpt from a (presumably) in-progress documentary The Odessey and the Oracle, with these pieces focusing on the origins of the seminal album, including the misspelling in the title.


FINAL THOUGHTS:

Highly Recommended. More than just a group of old guys getting together to make a buck, the Zombies prove in their concert film Odessey & Oracle (Revisited): The 40th Anniversary Concert that they are still a viable music force. Their seminal psychedelic masterpiece still sounds as fresh and vital as it ever did, and the band is at the top of their game. This is no nostalgic retread, it's instead a fresh polish on a glitzy treasure that should have been unearthed long before now.

_

http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/41489/zombies-odessey-and-oracle-revisited-the-40th-anniversary-concert-the/


----------



## mattg3

Colin Blunstone still has one amazing voice.


----------



## vision-master

Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival 2013 Cinema Event (DVD release date unknown)




_Eric Clapton is coming to the big screen Aug. 13, 2013, when a film of the best of the highlights of his Crossroads Guitar Festival 2013 hits theaters for one night only.


The Crossroads Guitar Festival website, which has been internationally recognized by The Communicator Awards, announced the special, theatrical event today and is offering fans access to theater locations and tickets to the show. It also offers a range of information to prep fans for what they will see in the film including the latest news about artists, the set list from the event, a photo gallery, and access to merchandise. Crossroadsguitarfestival.com was created by Gate6, a Phoenix-based digital agency, to keep fans up-to-date on festival news and information by allowing various event contributors to share new information as it happens.


Eric Clapton’s Crossroads Guitar Festival 2013: Larger than Life on the Big Screen consists of behind-the-scenes footage and exclusive video from this year’s show. This limited release is coming to almost 500 select theaters nationwide for one showing Aug. 13 at 7:30 p.m., local time. The film includes performances, concert setup, backstage access with Eric Clapton and the other artists, sound checks, and more.
_

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/7/prweb10925417.htm


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550#post_23608752
> 
> 
> TM Jazz (Music On Tour) - 720p



Its time for Bobby Womack to hang up the gloves.


----------



## vision-master

John Fogerty • Live At The El Rey Theatre HDTV (1080p) 2:00 hr.


----------



## vision-master

Natiruts - Acústico No Rio de Janeiro - 2012


Can't find a copy on DVD - out of stock.


----------



## vision-master

*Dub Side Of The Moon*


Ordered used DVD from Amazon today.

 


Here's a low res version (360p)


----------



## vision-master

Nkulee Dube and the Prisoner Band perform at Reggae on the River on August 2, 2013. This is the entire performance. Dedicated to Doug Green, the MC


deleted...........


----------



## Artslinger

Def Leppard: Viva! Hysteria Blu-ray


Release Oct 22, 2013

 


1. Women

2. Rocket

3. Animal

4. Love Bites

5. Pour Some Sugar on Me

6. Armageddon It

7. Gods of War

8. Don't Shoot Shotgun

9. Run Riot

10. Hysteria

11. Excitable

12. Love and Affection

13. Rock of Ages

14. Photograph

15. Good Morning Freedom

16. Wasted

17. Stagefright

18. Mirror Mirror (Look Into My Eyes)

19. Action

20. Rock Brigade

21. Undefeated

22. Promises -

23. On Through The Night

24. Slang

25. Let It Go

26. Another Hit And Run

27. High 'n' Dry (Saturday Night)

28. Bringin' On The Heartbreak

29. Switch 625



For the first time ever, Def Leppard played their album HYSTERIA in its entirety during an eleven-show residency which started on March 22, 2013 at The Joint in the Hard Rock Hotel And Casino in Las Vegas. The band also opened for themselves under the fictitious name of DED FLATBIRD for two different sets on each of the nights. During those DED FLATBIRD sets, the band showcased some fan favorites and rare songs from the early years of the band in addition to playing a selection of their greatest hits, highlighting classic material from throughout their career. The VIVA! HYSTERIA show featured an elaborate set design created specifically for Def Leppard 's Las Vegas residency.


----------



## primetimeguy


^^^

Sweet, can't wait for that!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550#post_23700823
> 
> 
> Def Leppard: Viva! Hysteria Blu-ray
> 
> 
> Release Oct 22, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Women
> 
> 2. Rocket
> 
> 3. Animal
> 
> 4. Love Bites
> 
> 5. Pour Some Sugar on Me
> 
> 6. Armageddon It
> 
> 7. Gods of War
> 
> 8. Don't Shoot Shotgun
> 
> 9. Run Riot
> 
> 10. Hysteria
> 
> 11. Excitable
> 
> 12. Love and Affection
> 
> 13. Rock of Ages
> 
> 14. Photograph
> 
> 15. Good Morning Freedom
> 
> 16. Wasted
> 
> 17. Stagefright
> 
> 18. Mirror Mirror (Look Into My Eyes)
> 
> 19. Action
> 
> 20. Rock Brigade
> 
> 21. Undefeated
> 
> 22. Promises -
> 
> 23. On Through The Night
> 
> 24. Slang
> 
> 25. Let It Go
> 
> 26. Another Hit And Run
> 
> 27. High 'n' Dry (Saturday Night)
> 
> 28. Bringin' On The Heartbreak
> 
> 29. Switch 625
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time ever, Def Leppard played their album HYSTERIA in its entirety during an eleven-show residency which started on March 22, 2013 at The Joint in the Hard Rock Hotel And Casino in Las Vegas. The band also opened for themselves under the fictitious name of DED FLATBIRD for two different sets on each of the nights. During those DED FLATBIRD sets, the band showcased some fan favorites and rare songs from the early years of the band in addition to playing a selection of their greatest hits, highlighting classic material from throughout their career. The VIVA! HYSTERIA show featured an elaborate set design created specifically for Def Leppard 's Las Vegas residency.



Finally, something actually worth purchasing, this year has been bad, real bad for decent concert DVD's.


----------



## primetimeguy


agree


----------



## Artslinger

Rolling Stones’ Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live - DVD/Blu-ray.


Release: November 12th

 


The Rolling Stones digital issue of "Hyde Park Live" on iTunes was released for short time on July, 2013.


Set list of the DVD and Blu-ray editions:


1) Start Me Up 2) It’s Only Rock ‘n’ Roll 3) Street Fighting Man 4) Ruby Tuesday 5) Doom And Gloom 6) Honky Tonk Women 7) You Got The Silver 8) Happy 9) Miss You 10) Midnight Rambler 11) Gimme Shelter 12) Jumpin’ Jack Flash 13) Sympathy For The Devil 14) Brown Sugar 15) You Can’t Always Get What You Want 16) (I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction


----------



## vision-master

^ _THE ROLLING STONES ‘SWEET SUMMER SUN – HYDE PARK LIVE’ OUT ON DVD AND BLU-RAY ON 11 NOVEMBER 2013_ ^


----------



## vision-master

Joe Bonamassa - Tour De Force: Live In London - Royal Albert Hall - This title will be released on October 29, 2013. Run Time: 220 minutes.....

 

_1. ALBION (Intro)

2. PALM TREES, HELICOPTERS AND GASOLINE

3. SEAGULL

4. JELLY ROLL

5. BLACK LUNG HEARTACHE

6. AROUND THE BEND

7. JOCKEY FULL OF BOURBON

8. FROM THE VALLEY

9. ATHENS TO ATHENS

10. A SHORT BREAK TO PLUG IN THE ELECTRIC GUITARS

11. SLOW TRAIN

12. LAST KISS

13. DUST BOWL

14. MIDNIGHT BLUES

15. WHO'S BEEN TALKIN'

16. HAPPIER TIMES

17. BAND INTROS

18. DRIVING TOWARDS THE DAYLIGHT

19. THE BALLAD OF JOHN HENRY

20. DJANGO

21. MOUNTAIN TIME

21. SLOE GIN

22. JUST GOT PAID

23. WORLD'S END (Credits)

BONUS FEATURES:

APPROXIMATELY ONE HOUR OF BONUS:

-BEHIND THE SCENES (SPECIFIC FROM THIS SHOW)

-MAKING OF (SPECIFIC FROM THIS SHOW)

-PHOTO COLLECTION (SPECIFIC FROM THIS SHOW) --J&R Adventures_


----------



## eiricd

Bonamassa releases 4 blu rays at the same time, of his "tour de force"

http://www.classicrockmagazine.com/news/joe-bonamassa-details-tour-de-force-live-sets/ 


way to go - what a gift to the fans


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiricd*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550#post_23712605
> 
> 
> Bonamassa releases 4 blu rays at the same time, of his "tour de force"
> 
> http://www.classicrockmagazine.com/news/joe-bonamassa-details-tour-de-force-live-sets/
> 
> 
> way to go - what a gift to the fans



OR 4 SD of his "tour de force" in which I will be purchasing bc they can be played in the auto too.


----------



## vision-master

*Guns N' Roses - Live at London O2 2012 - Full show (pro-shot) 1080i*

_This concert from 05.31.2012 in London at the O2 Arena (with Izzy Stradlin on several songs) was supposed to be released worldwide on DVD, in theaters and on demand but it never happened. It was just broadcasted a few times on the Japanese channel Wowow early 2013. A few months later a short version of the show was broadcasted on VH1 Classic in the US but the long version never aired.


Hope ya grabbed it, as it's now deleted once again.......... HD version is gone._


----------



## gold2040

New Jimi Hendrix documentary on the horizon

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/videos/get-a-sneak-peak-of-jimi-hendrix-hear-my-train-a-comin-20130909 


> Quote:
> Rolling Stone presents an exclusive sneak peek at Jimi Hendrix: Hear My Train A Comin’, a feature-length PBS American Masters documentary about guitar legend Jimi Hendrix. The film, directed by Bob Smeaton (Festival Express; The Beatles Anthology, Jimi Hendrix: Voodoo Child, Hendrix 70: Live at Woodstock), includes never-before-seen footage, home movies, photographs, drawings, family letters, interviews with Hendrix as well as commentary by Paul McCartney, Noel Redding, Mitch Mitchell, Billy Cox, Eddie Kramer, and Steve Winwood. The release is timed to a year-long celebration of what would have been the late musician’s 70th birthday on November 27, 2012.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520_60#post_23740075
> 
> 
> New Jimi Hendrix documentary on the horizon
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/videos/get-a-sneak-peak-of-jimi-hendrix-hear-my-train-a-comin-20130909


A must buy.


----------



## vision-master

*Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds - Place: UK, London, iTunes Festival - Date: 12th September 2012*






_Setlist:

01. (It's Good) To Be Free [Oasis cover]

02. Everybody's On The Run

03. Dream On

04. If I Had a Gun...

05. The Good Rebel

06. The Death Of You and Me

07. Freaky Teeth

08. Supersonic [Oasis cover]

09. D'Yer Wanna Be A Spaceman? [Oasis cover]

10. (I Wanna Live In a Dream In My) Record Machine

11. AKA... What a Life!

12. Talk Tonight [Oasis cover]

13. Soldier Boys and Jesus Freaks

14. AKA... Broken Arrow

15. Half The World Away [Oasis cover]

16. (Stranded On) The Wrong Beach

17. Let The Lord Shine a Light on Me

18. Whatever [Oasis cover]

19. Little By Little [Oasis cover]

20. Don't Look Back In Anger [Oasis cover]

_


----------



## Artslinger

  


Eagle Rock Entertainment will be releasing a new DVD — Perfect Strangers Live — October 14.


The concert shown on the DVD, which was shot in Melbourne, Australia, during their lengthy mid-'80s reunion tour, is the only full-length recording of the band from that time.


The Mark II version of Deep Purple — Ian Gillan, Ritchie Blackmore, Roger Glover, Jon Lord and Ian Paice — had reunited to record a killer of a comeback album, 1984's Perfect Strangers, marking the first time the lineup had worked together since 1973. Blackmore has said the title track is his favorite Deep Purple song of all time.


According to Eagle Rock: “Perfect Strangers Live is a stunning concert with the band in incendiary form. The setlist mixes then new tracks from Perfect Strangers with favorites from the early '70s, culminating in the brilliant "Smoke on the Water" finale. This is without doubt one of the finest Deep Purple concerts ever filmed — and a must-have for their legions of fans.”


Perfect Strangers Live Tracklist:


01. Highway Star

02. Nobody’s Home

03. Strange Kind Of Woman

04. A Gypsy’s Kiss

05. Perfect Strangers

06. Under The Gun

07. Knocking At Your Back Door

08. Lazy (including Ian Paice drum solo)

09. Child In Time

10. Difficult To Cure

11. Jon Lord Keyboard Solo

12. Space Truckin’ (with Ritchie Blackmore guitar solo)

13. Black Night

14. Speed King

15. Smoke On The Water


----------



## vision-master

Mid 80's?


Filmed with Video Tape, low resolution 4:3?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23743332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle Rock Entertainment will be releasing a new DVD — Perfect Strangers Live — October 14.
> 
> 
> The concert shown on the DVD, which was shot in Melbourne, Australia, during their lengthy mid-'80s reunion tour, is the only full-length recording of the band from that time.
> 
> 
> The Mark II version of Deep Purple — Ian Gillan, Ritchie Blackmore, Roger Glover, Jon Lord and Ian Paice — had reunited to record a killer of a comeback album, 1984's Perfect Strangers, marking the first time the lineup had worked together since 1973. Blackmore has said the title track is his favorite Deep Purple song of all time.
> 
> 
> According to Eagle Rock: “Perfect Strangers Live is a stunning concert with the band in incendiary form. The setlist mixes then new tracks from Perfect Strangers with favorites from the early '70s, culminating in the brilliant "Smoke on the Water" finale. This is without doubt one of the finest Deep Purple concerts ever filmed — and a must-have for their legions of fans.”
> 
> 
> Perfect Strangers Live Tracklist:
> 
> 
> 01. Highway Star
> 
> 02. Nobody’s Home
> 
> 03. Strange Kind Of Woman
> 
> 04. A Gypsy’s Kiss
> 
> 05. Perfect Strangers
> 
> 06. Under The Gun
> 
> 07. Knocking At Your Back Door
> 
> 08. Lazy (including Ian Paice drum solo)
> 
> 09. Child In Time
> 
> 10. Difficult To Cure
> 
> 11. Jon Lord Keyboard Solo
> 
> 12. Space Truckin’ (with Ritchie Blackmore guitar solo)
> 
> 13. Black Night
> 
> 14. Speed King
> 
> 15. Smoke On The Water



Maybe not too bad.......


----------



## Mfusick

subscribed


----------



## vision-master

*Gary Clark Jr Band 4-26-2013 (New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Festival Pro-shot - HD)*


----------



## David James

This is a thread about DVD concerts. How about starting your own thread about streaming concerts?


----------



## vision-master

*ROBIN FOSTER Live Landerneau Juin 2013 FULL CONCERT*



Download it and copy it to a DVD disk - Concert DVD! lol


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23751088
> 
> 
> This is a thread about DVD concerts. How about starting your own thread about streaming concerts?


 

Agree.  Vision-master can you create a new thread with all these online concerts so we can keep this thread to physical releases.


----------



## vision-master

*Criollo - Lollapalooza 2013 - COMPLETO (HD)*


----------



## PooperScooper

I think it's a good idea to keep this thread contained to concerts on disc - especially given the name of the thread (pre-BD).


A new thread for streamed (YouTube or where ever) concerts is not a bad idea at all. If somebody creates the thread I can move the posts here with links to streamed concerts to the new thread. That way everybody can have their cake and eat it, too.


----------



## vision-master

Ask and you shall receive, what the naysayers don't understand is the amount of work it takes to dig up these titles and the reason I've posted them here is to share what I have discovered. Clearly my posts have not been appreciated and like Stevie Nicks said - _I'll keep my visions to myself'_ from now on. You people are NOT friends of mine.




~later


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23751859
> 
> 
> Ask and you shall receive, what the naysayers don't understand is the amount of work it takes to dig up these titles and the reason I've posted them here is to share what I have discovered. Clearly my posts have not been appreciated and like Stevie Nicks said - *I'll keep my visions to myself'* from now on. You people are NOT friends of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~later


 

Appreciate your work, personally I would just like to see it in a different thread.


----------



## jjeff

I also appreciate the work also but agree it would be nice to see them in a different thread.

A personal reason is I still have a PC with very slow internet, with the streaming links every time I click on this thread I hang on a clock on what seems forever as the images load







I'd visit the streaming concert thread when on a faster connection but not when on my slow PC. As it is now I avoid this thread when using my slow connection because I know I will get stuck on a clock.


----------



## Artslinger

I also appreciate your hard work vision-master on the streaming concert videos.

A dedicated streaming thread does make sense as it would make finding either the streaming or disk concerts easier.


Vision-master you should start the new thread since you post most of the streaming content.


----------



## vision-master

I'll create a new thread and add a link here when new stuff arrives.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23756027
> 
> 
> I'll create a new thread and add a link here when new stuff arrives.


 

Why put a link here for each new item you find, that sort of defeats the idea of a separate thread.  But please do give us a link once you get the thread created so people can subscribe if they wish.


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550_50#post_23756027
> 
> 
> I'll create a new thread and add a link here when new stuff arrives.


Please just create the thread and post new streaming/downloads there. No need to cross-link. I'll start moving posts from here when the thread is created. Thanks.


larry


----------



## Diamond Dog

  I am a huge 80's alternative (especially non USA domestic) fan. A lot of people would miss this one as its only available from their website

http://merch.thechurchband.net/new-the-church-live-at-the-enmore-theatre-dvd/ 


They play 3 albums back to back Untitled#23, Priest=Aura, and Starfish (the best one!!!)


It is such a beautiful concert and Steve is really talented and under rated.


all the videos are on youtube, but not in one continuous file.


----------



## Diamond Dog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RCSMG*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8520#post_23517982
> 
> 
> Check out Peter Gabriel "Secret World Live". It is an older concert, but it is really good.



I agree with this one. One of the best I own.....


He just released Live From Athens in Blu Ray. It is awesome. It is remastered from 1987. I am used to seeing Peter as an Old Man, standing at a Keyboard lately. He is so active and theatrical in this concert. It is awesome.

http://www.amazon.com/Live-Athens-Blu-ray-Peter-Gabriel/dp/B00E6F155E 


1) This Is The Picture 2) San Jacinto 3) Shock The Monkey 4) Family Snapshot 5) Intruder 6) Games Without Frontiers 7) No Self Control 8) Mercy Street 9) Family And The Fishing Net 10) Don't Give Up 11) Solsbury Hill 12) Lay Your Hands On Me 13) Sledgehammer 14) Here Comes The Flood 15) In Your Eyes 16) Biko 17) Quiet & Alone


----------



## indianafanatic

Really looking forward to this release (11/25/13): *Black Sabbath Live*: Gathered In Their Masses

 



From Consequence of Sound:

"Earlier this year, Black Sabbath founding members Ozzy Osbourne, Tony Iommi, and Geezer Butler embarked on an extensive world tour in support of their first album together in 35 years, 13. Now, the band is commemorating their triumphant comeback with a brand new concert DVD, Black Sabbath: Live…Gathered in Their Masses, due out November 26th via Vertigo/Republic.


Gathered compiles footage from the band’s April 29th and May 1st concerts at Melbourne’s Rod Laver Arena, which marked their first shows Down Under since 1974. In addition to Sabbath classics like “Paranoid”, “War Pigs”, and “Iron Man”, the tracklist features the live debut of several 13 tracks, notably “Methademic”, “ End Of The Beginning”, and lead single “God Is Dead?”


In addition to standalone versions of the DVD, Blu-ray, and CD combo packs, a deluxe box set is also available. It’s comprised of the Blu-ray packaged with two DVDs of bonus visuals, a CD of live audio from the shows, posters, signed setlist, photo booklet, and an official show “ticket.”"




Blu-ray Track Listing:


1.War Pigs

2.Into The Void

3.Loner

4.Snowblind

5.Black Sabbath

6.Behind The Wall Of Sleep

7.N.I.B.

8.Methademic

9.Fairies Wear Boots

10.Symptom Of The Universe

11.Iron Man

12.End Of The Beginning

13.Children Of The Grave

14.God Is Dead?

15.Sabbath Bloody Sabbath Intro/Paranoid

16.Under The Sun

17.Dirty Women

18.Electric Funeral

19.Interview with Black Sabbath

20.Show Day

http://www.amazon.com/Sabbath-Live-Gathered-Masses-Blu-ray/dp/B00FKIB808/ref=sr_1_11?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1380907313&sr=1-11&keywords=Black+Sabbath+Live 



I was fortunate enough to catch them in the Indianapolis area this summer and was hoping they would release a live video. What a show!!!


PS - Tommy Clufetos is a BEAST!!!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianafanatic*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23802159
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this release (11/25/13): *Black Sabbath Live*: Gathered In Their Masses
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sabbath-Live-Gathered-Masses-Blu-ray/dp/B00FKIB808/ref=sr_1_11?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1380907313&sr=1-11&keywords=Black+Sabbath+Live



Thanks pre-order in queue at Amazon.


----------



## Artslinger

George Thorogood & The Destroyers -- Live At Montreux 2013 (Blu-ray)


November 19, 2013.

 



16:9

DTS-HD Master Audio, LPCM Stereo

Eagle Rock

84 mins approx.


(Blu-ray)


1. Rock Party

2. Who Do You Love?

3. Help Me

4. Night Time

5. I Drink Alone

6. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer

7. Cocaine Blues

8. Get A Haircut

9. Bad To The Bone

10. Move It On Over

11. Tail Dragger

12. Madison Blues


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23818078
> 
> 
> George Thorogood & The Destroyers -- Live At Montreux 2013 (Blu-ray)
> 
> 
> November 19, 2013.
> 
> 
> I'm in. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## 5o9

Looks like visionmaster got hit with the ban peen hammer, and this thread will slide into obscurity. I find nothing wrong with linking trailers to concert dvds but you may find it a back door to the streaming links. Don't know why so many of you folks had it in for him, contributed mightily to our knowledge base of concerts, which is the only reason I'm in HT. Visionmaster had different tastes, and I'm simply not a rock and roll zealot, but there is so little new material that you just got to watch it all.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5o9*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23824993
> 
> 
> Looks like visionmaster got hit with the ban peen hammer, and this thread will slide into obscurity. I find nothing wrong with linking trailers to concert dvds but you may find it a back door to the streaming links. Don't know why so many of you folks had it in for him, contributed mightily to our knowledge base of concerts, which is the only reason I'm in HT. Visionmaster had different tastes, and I'm simply not a rock and roll zealot, but there is so little new material that you just got to watch it all.


I don't think anyone had it out for him, rather we just preferred we keep this to commercial releases on disc and have a separate thread for downloadable/YouTube content.  Not sure why he never started the new thread.


----------



## vision-master

I believe a thread geared for concert streaming will become a mess, that and I'm worried about the metal-heads. I've already been banned from posting there. The last thing I want is to get into it with these people.


Also, I'm thinking the thread will quickly disappear into obscurity.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23827062
> 
> 
> I believe a thread geared for concert streaming will become a mess, that and I'm worried about the metal-heads. I've already been banned from posting there. The last thing I want is to get into it with these people.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm thinking the thread will quickly disappear into obscurity.


Why would it become a mess?  Create a thread just like this one and post your links there.  I see it running just like this one, only with more content.


----------



## Bob R

I have this on pre-order. I might as well get them all.










Crossroads Guitar Festival 2013 [Blu-ray]



Release date is Nov 19th.



Track listing:


Disc 1


1. Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton

2. Spider Jiving - Eric Clapton with Andy Fairweather Low

3. Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton with Vince Gill

4. Time Is Tight - Booker T. with Steve Cropper

5. Born Under A Bad Sign - Booker T. with Steve Cropper, Keb Mo , Blake Mills, Matt Guitar Murphy & Albert Lee

6. Green Onions - Booker T. with Steve Cropper, Keb Mo , Blake Mills, Matt Guitar Murphy & Albert Lee

7. Great Big Old House - The Robert Cray Band

8. Everyday I Have The Blues - The Robert Cray Band with B.B. King, Eric Clapton & Jimmie Vaughan

9. Next Of Kindred Spirit - Sonny Landreth

10. Cry - Doyle Bramhall II with Alice Smith

11. Bullet And A Target - Doyle Bramhall II with Citizen Cope

12. She s Alright - Doyle Bramhall II with Gary Clark Jr.

13. This Time - Earl Klugh

14. Mirabella - Earl Klugh

15. Heavenly Bodies - Kurt Rosenwinkel

16. Big Road Blues - Kurt Rosenwinkel with Eric Clapton

17. Next Door Neighbor Blues - Gary Clark Jr.

18. Queen Of California - John Mayer

19. Don t Let Me Down John Mayer with Keith Urban

20. Damn Right, I ve Got The Blues - Buddy Guy with Robert Randolph & Quinn Sullivan

21. Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad - The Allman Brothers Band with Eric Clapton

22. Whipping Post - The Allman Brothers Band


Disc 2


1. Congo Square - Sonny Landreth with Derek Trucks

2. Change It - John Mayer with Doyle Bramhall II

3. Ooh-Ooh-Ooh - Jimmie Vaughan

4. Save The Last Dance For Me - Blake Mills with Derek Trucks

5. Don t Worry Baby - Los Lobos

6. I Got To Let You Know - Los Lobos with Robert Cray

7. The Needle And The Damage Done - Allman, Haynes, Trucks

8. Midnight Rider - Allman, Haynes, Trucks

9. I Ain t Living Long Like This - Vince Gill with Albert Lee

10. Tumbling Dice Vince Gill with Keith Urban & Albert Lee

11. Walkin Blues - Taj Mahal with Keb Mo

12. Diving Duck Blues - Taj Mahal with Keb Mo

13. When My Train Pulls In - Gary Clark Jr.

14. Please Come Home - Gary Clark Jr.

15. Going Down - Jeff Beck with Beth Hart


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8550#post_23700823
> 
> 
> Def Leppard: Viva! Hysteria Blu-ray
> 
> 
> Release Oct 22, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Women
> 
> 2. Rocket
> 
> 3. Animal
> 
> 4. Love Bites
> 
> 5. Pour Some Sugar on Me
> 
> 6. Armageddon It
> 
> 7. Gods of War
> 
> 8. Don't Shoot Shotgun
> 
> 9. Run Riot
> 
> 10. Hysteria
> 
> 11. Excitable
> 
> 12. Love and Affection
> 
> 13. Rock of Ages
> 
> 14. Photograph
> 
> 15. Good Morning Freedom
> 
> 16. Wasted
> 
> 17. Stagefright
> 
> 18. Mirror Mirror (Look Into My Eyes)
> 
> 19. Action
> 
> 20. Rock Brigade
> 
> 21. Undefeated
> 
> 22. Promises -
> 
> 23. On Through The Night
> 
> 24. Slang
> 
> 25. Let It Go
> 
> 26. Another Hit And Run
> 
> 27. High 'n' Dry (Saturday Night)
> 
> 28. Bringin' On The Heartbreak
> 
> 29. Switch 625
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time ever, Def Leppard played their album HYSTERIA in its entirety during an eleven-show residency which started on March 22, 2013 at The Joint in the Hard Rock Hotel And Casino in Las Vegas. The band also opened for themselves under the fictitious name of DED FLATBIRD for two different sets on each of the nights. During those DED FLATBIRD sets, the band showcased some fan favorites and rare songs from the early years of the band in addition to playing a selection of their greatest hits, highlighting classic material from throughout their career. The VIVA! HYSTERIA show featured an elaborate set design created specifically for Def Leppard 's Las Vegas residency.


Just played this tonight.  Love it!!  One of my favorite concert discs.


----------



## vision-master

Hey pooper scooper - Do you have something against The String Cheese Incident?


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23877490
> 
> 
> Hey pooper scooper - Do you have something against The String Cheese Incident?


Just stop and please take your YouTube posts to another thread.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8580#post_23827062
> 
> 
> I believe a thread geared for concert streaming will become a mess, that and I'm worried about the metal-heads. I've already been banned from posting there. The last thing I want is to get into it with these people.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm thinking the thread will quickly disappear into obscurity.



Please provide a link to your new thread on concert streaming .. I follow this thread for physical releases .. after all, that's the title and spirit of the thread ..


What does it matter if becomes a popular place to post .. ?? Or a mess, as you say .. ?? Some sort of ego playing out here .. ??


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23877611
> 
> 
> Just stop and please take your YouTube posts to another thread.



No YouTube link was posted, just made a comment about SCI at red rocks.........


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23878032
> 
> 
> 
> No YouTube link was posted, just made a comment about SCI at red rocks.........


Right, but no concert disc exists, only YouTube downloads.  Welcome to the ignore list.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23878050
> 
> 
> Right, but no concert disc exists, only YouTube downloads.  Welcome to the ignore list.



Hey,,,,, want to met for a coffee, I live in Minneapolis.


----------



## Bob R

  



Brian Ferry and group put on a fun performance. Best audio I've heard from a concert disc lately.


two drummers

two lead guitars

two go go dancers

Two sets of two backup singers

and Betty Boop


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob R*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23878186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Ferry and group put on a fun performance. Best audio I've heard from a concert disc lately.
> 
> 
> two drummers
> 
> two lead guitars
> 
> two go go dancers
> 
> Two sets of two backup singers
> 
> and Betty Boop



Second that .. wish I had been there .. Band was cracking, stage looked great and it's nice to see Ferry doing some great work ..


----------



## MediaFan63

+2- infinity on Metallica's Cunning Stunts. I've seen them live a few times and that show is one of the best.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23876446
> 
> 
> Just played this tonight.  Love it!!  One of my favorite concert discs.



I should be getting mine sometime this week, looking forward to it.


----------



## vision-master

Viva! Hysteria


WOW......WHAT A SHOW......


Yeah a bunch of old guy's trying to be 30 years younger, a one armed drummer, and what's with the guitar player with no shirt on (for the chicks or the dudes?). Nothing more than another over produced pop group from the 80's. I shut the DVD player off after a few songs and put some Widespread Panic on instead....


----------



## MediaFan63

The Who & Special Guests Live At The Royal Albert Hall. This show was recorded on November 27, 2000. The discs Id# is IDO659MYDVD. If you are a Who fan this disc set is a must.


----------



## mattg3

I believe Paul Weller makes an appearance with The Who.

Just checked and yes he is as well as my other favorite Noel Gallagher.Definitely a buy for me.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23907641
> 
> 
> The Who & Special Guests Live At The Royal Albert Hall. This show was recorded on November 27, 2000. The discs Id# is IDO659MYDVD. *If you are a Who fan this disc set is a must*.



I agree with this 100%...


----------



## dfergie

Never heard of Widespread Panic....

Viva Hysteria with the bonus Ded Flatbird BD rocks ...


----------



## darthrsg

Widespread Panic is really awesome live. Should only take a couple of songs to see if they are for you or not.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthrsg*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23909139
> 
> 
> Widespread Panic is really awesome live. Should only take a couple of songs to see if they are for you or not.



String Cheese Incident and Trey Anastasio are both awesome live too.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23907675
> 
> 
> I believe Paul Weller makes an appearance with The Who.
> 
> Just checked and yes he is as well as my other favorite Noel Gallagher.Definitely a buy for me.



Lot's of NGHFB's - if you look.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfergie*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23908934
> 
> 
> Never heard of Widespread Panic....
> 
> Viva Hysteria with the bonus Ded Flatbird BD rocks ...



The Deepest End - David Allen Schools (Bass).....



Widespread Panic:


----------



## mylan

Joe Bonamassa: Tour De Force Live In London limited edition Marshall Amp Boxed Set.


In March 2013 blues-rock titan Joe Bonamassa threw down the gaunlet and undertook the challenge of his career. Over the course of four nights in four different venues across London, Bonamassa put on a concert event unparalleled in the history of popular music.


Each night featured unique setlists and arrangements constructed with a distinct theme in mind-the early power trio jams, the blues, rock and roll, and an accoustic/electric set showcasing Joe's best. Throughout the entire set of performances , Bonamassa ultimately played well over 60 songs from his extensive repertoire joined by a different ensemble of musicians each night.


With over nine full hours of concert footage combined with four additional hours of behind the scenes bonus material, this deluxe set is your personal backstage pass and front-row seat to each unforgettable evening. The end result, Tour De Force: Live In Londonis an event and a package the likes of which have never before been seen anywhere else.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Ok, I need that. Amazon.com doesn't show it, where do I buy it?


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23911587
> 
> 
> Ok, I need that. Amazon.com doesn't show it, where do I buy it?



Amazon has it, I just think the pic they show is incorrect via the first reviewer. However it shows the box set not available until Nov. 25th? I ordered each blu ray separately....it's like $60-$70 bucks more for the box set. I also DVR'd the bit they showed on Paladium tv


----------



## Tom Grooms

This one?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EYRWUQW/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?qid=1383614611&sr=8-8&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23911587
> 
> 
> Ok, I need that. Amazon.com doesn't show it, where do I buy it?



It's not available to the general public until November 26th. and it is more expensive on Amazon than on Joe's website. I pre-ordered mine and got it last week for $129.99 with shipping somewhere around eleven bucks. You want a meet and great with Joe and two really good seats, it's $399.99

http://jbstore.jbonamassa.com/tour-de-force/tour-de-force-amp-box-set-with-all-4-dvds-free-t/


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23911602
> 
> 
> Amazon has it, I just think the pic they show is incorrect via the first reviewer. However it shows the box set not available until Nov. 25th? I ordered each blu ray separately....it's like $60-$70 bucks more for the box set. I also DVR'd the bit they showed on Paladium tv



It is $50 more for the Marshall Amp box set and I struggled with the additional cost but once the set got here I was glad I ponied up, the amp box really stood out. The packaging is incredible, the covering feels like a real amp and the Marshall emblem on the front is a real emblem, not a sticker. You also get a "free" t-shirt and a hardcover 48 page photo album. If you do decide to get the box set then remember that the t-shirt sizes run small. I am an XL but got an XXL, which fit perfectly.

Considering I am a rabid Joe fan I had to have it.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Ordered ;-)


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23911765
> 
> 
> It is $50 more for the Marshall Amp box set and I struggled with the additional cost but once the set got here I was glad I ponied up, the amp box really stood out. The packaging is incredible, the covering feels like a real amp and the Marshall emblem on the front is a real emblem, not a sticker. You also get a "free" t-shirt and a hardcover 48 page photo album. If you do decide to get the box set then remember that the t-shirt sizes run small. I am an XL but got an XXL, which fit perfectly.
> 
> Considering I am a rabid Joe fan I had to have it.



The Blu box set on Amazon is $160....so I'd get it from Joe's website like Mylan says if you want the box set.


----------



## vision-master

$160 for a few DVD's?










Guess I'm what you call poor folk..........


----------



## mattg3

Joe Bonamassa for 160 bucks! Cant figure this Bonamssa frenzy out when you have Beck,Page and Clapton dvds out their that blow him out of the concert hall.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23916784
> 
> 
> Joe Bonamassa for 160 bucks! Cant figure this Bonamssa frenzy out when you have Beck,Page and Clapton dvds out their that blow him out of the concert hall.



I'm thinking this Bonamssa is full of himself, 4 DVD's released the same day, I don't get it..........?


Also, one of his DVD's is misleading because the rear cover implies Clapton, Page and Beck are guest performers (not the case) - I retuned the item.


About the only *new* release I'm interested in is Crossroads.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23916637
> 
> 
> $160 for a few DVD's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm what you call poor folk..........



It's 4 BDs, 780 minutes....


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23916907
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this Bonamssa is full of himself, 4 DVD's released the same day, I don't get it..........?
> 
> 
> Also, one of his DVD's is misleading because the rear cover implies Clapton, Page and Beck are guest performers (not the case) - I retuned the item.
> 
> 
> About the only *new* release I'm interested in is Crossroads.



I don't see how you could confuse that Clapton, Beck, and Page were guest performers from the wording. On the back of the Hammersmith Apollo disc: " With a list of heroes that counts Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page and Eric


Clapton, it goes without saying that as much as it is the blues that runs through his veins, Bonamassa knows how to rock. At the Hammersmith Apollo, the guitarist chose to crank up volume and let loose for a high-


octane set of tunes meant to blow your hair back." but whatever, your loss.


The four discs encompasses Joe's climb from his days playing small 250 seat venues ( The Borderline) all the way to selling out The Royal Albert Hall as well as his extensive catalog of music, songs which have not


been performed in years if ever. Each disc contains different songs and musical styles using a diverse group of musicians.


I consider this to be the definitive collection so I bought the entire collection: amp box, blu rays, t-shirt, and photo album. I could have spent less and gotten less but I didn't.


----------



## David James

Joe, like many artists seems to either attract or repel people. I'll grant that he's lifted riffs from pretty much every great guitarist who ever lived. But I really enjoy listening to him.


As much as I liked many of those he's mimicking, at least he's playing live today *and* still evolving. I'm a big fan of Clapton, Beck and Page, but while Clapton and Page will play live, they are well beyond their prime.


Not only do I applaud him for putting out tons of live stuff, I never could figure out why other didn't. It's got to be the easiest way to make money. And before you say it's not all about making money, consider the fans. I would have loved more concert disks from the greats over the years.



If you are put off by all his releases, consider not buying them







.


Edit - I Just ordered two of the 4 new releases. I would love to have the amp sitting my theater, but just can't swing it.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23917838
> 
> 
> Joe, like many artists seems to either attract or repel people. I'll grant that he's lifted riffs from pretty much every great guitarist who ever lived. But I really enjoy listening to him.
> 
> 
> As much as I liked many of those he's mimicking, at least he's playing live today *and* still evolving. I'm a big fan of Clapton, Beck and Page, but while Clapton and Page will play live, they are well beyond their prime.
> 
> 
> Not only do I applaud him for putting out tons of live stuff, I never could figure out why other didn't. It's got to be the easiest way to make money. And before you say it's not all about making money, consider the fans. I would have loved more concert disks from the greats over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are put off by all his releases, consider not buying them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Edit - I Just ordered two of the 4 new releases. I would love to have the amp sitting my theater, but just can't swing it.



^^^ this plus Bonamassa is a Marketing Machine ..


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthrsg*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8610#post_23909139
> 
> 
> Widespread Panic is really awesome live. Should only take a couple of songs to see if they are for you or not.



I've seen Widespread Panic live more times than I can remember, but dang if I have ever seen a decent DVD from them. Any recommendations? I've bought a few of them and they never seemed to get it quite right. Maybe I just haven't found the right one.


Cary


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23918412
> 
> 
> I've seen Widespread Panic live more times than I can remember, but dang if I have ever seen a decent DVD from them. Any recommendations? I've bought a few of them and they never seemed to get it quite right. Maybe I just haven't found the right one.
> 
> 
> Cary



That's the problem, looking where it won't be found. Try looking somewhere else - can't say.


----------



## KevinH

Anyone else have some pretty good A/V sync issues with the Bonamassa London discs?


----------



## kevin j

I've watched the 1st 2 Joe Bonamassa London discs and have had no issues whatsoever with them.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23927613
> 
> 
> I've watched the 1st 2 Joe Bonamassa London discs and have had no issues whatsoever with them.



Kevin, which audio track are you choosing? On each disc, I have significant sync issues with the DTS HD MA track,but not with the DD or PCM Stereo tracks. Weird. I've never had an issue with any disc before on any kind of audio track and teh a/v sync in the Oppo has always been left at 0.


----------



## kevin j

I'm listening to the DTS HD MA track on my Samsung BD-P1500 player.The problem must be with your Oppo player.


----------



## vision-master

Just picked up Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live (Blu-ray). Hope it's not to over produced......


Heard Glastonbury 2013 is better?


Amazon reviews are not the greatest for this title, best to ignore them anyways.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23935554
> 
> 
> Just picked up Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live (Blu-ray). Hope it's not to over produced......
> 
> 
> Heard Glastonbury 2013 is better?
> 
> 
> Amazon reviews are not the greatest for this title, best to ignore them anyways.




Everybody must get STONED!


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23935554
> 
> 
> Just picked up Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live (Blu-ray). Hope it's not to over produced......
> 
> 
> Heard Glastonbury 2013 is better?
> 
> 
> Amazon reviews are not the greatest for this title, best to ignore them anyways.



How is it?


From what I've read its another one of those quick over edit deals, I guess they all are now these days.


I guess i'll pick it up since I have most of their other concerts DVDs.


Besides that how is the audio and video?


----------



## Artslinger

Are they going to release the Glastonbury 2013 show?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23938721
> 
> 
> How is it?
> 
> 
> From what I've read its another one of those quick over edit deals, I guess they all are now these days.
> 
> 
> I guess i'll pick it up since I have most of their other concerts DVDs.
> 
> 
> Besides that how is the audio and video?



No, it's NOT quick over edit deals, it's superb and the A/V quality is fantastic.


The only issue I had was the subs needed to be turned up in DTS-master mode.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23938730
> 
> 
> Are they going to release the Glastonbury 2013 show?



You can find it on the net, looks like it's been compromised now?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23938829
> 
> 
> No, it's NOT quick over edit deals, it's superb and the A/V quality is fantastic.
> 
> 
> The only issue I had was the subs needed to be turned up in DTS-master mode.



Sounds good, I'm ordering it. Thanks.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23938842
> 
> 
> Sounds good, I'm ordering it. Thanks.



Best concert DVD this year! Hoping Clapton delivers..........


HEARD - The Japanese version also has 'tumbling dice' added in the Bonus tracks. Tried to find this Easter Egg on the USA BD without any luck?


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23938857
> 
> 
> Best concert DVD this year! Hoping Clapton delivers..........
> 
> 
> HEARD - The Japanese version also has 'tumbling dice' added in the Bonus tracks. Tried to find this Easter Egg on the USA BD without any luck?



On Amazon USA they show...


Bonus Features

Additional tracks from the two performances: 1) Tumbling Dice 2) Paint It Black 3) Before They Make Me Run


----------



## Artslinger

Also waiting for "Black Sabbath Live... Gathered In Their Masses [Blu-ray]".


They have an insane price of almost 30 bucks on that Blu-ray.


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23938959
> 
> 
> Also waiting for "Black Sabbath Live... Gathered In Their Masses [Blu-ray]".
> 
> 
> They have an insane price of almost 30 bucks on that Blu-ray.



There are at least three sku's. Deluxe, BR+CD, & BR. I pre-ordered just the BR for $20 Cdn.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23939016
> 
> 
> There are at least three sku's. Deluxe, BR+CD, & BR. I pre-ordered just the BR for $20 Cdn.



The blu-ray is 30 bucks on Amazon in the US.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23938936
> 
> 
> On Amazon USA they show...
> 
> 
> Bonus Features
> 
> Additional tracks from the two performances: 1) Tumbling Dice 2) Paint It Black 3) Before They Make Me Run



US version has Emotional Rescue in place of Tumbling Dice.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23939052
> 
> 
> The blu-ray is 30 bucks on Amazon in the US.



DVD = $11.88


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23939923
> 
> 
> DVD = $11.88



I saw that but I buy bluray when possible. No excuse to ripping people off on the bluray.


----------



## grubadub

the blu ray is 15.99 at best buy


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubadub*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8640#post_23944557
> 
> 
> the blu ray is 15.99 at best buy



Black Sabbath Live... Gathered In Their Masses Blu Ray [Blu-ray] is $29.99 on Best Buy's website as a pre-order.


----------



## grubadub

ok, i thought y'all were talking about the rolling stones hyde park show


----------



## PooperScooper

Being released this close to Black Friday the BS BD may not be a Black Friday special in a week or two, but you never know.


larry


----------



## RCSMG

I am looking for a concert DVD featuring Bruce Hornsby and The Noise Makers. Does anyone know where I can find a copy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gerhard911

 Bruce Hornsby and the Noisemakers: Three Nights on the Town 


I have this and really enjoy it. Re-watch it once a year or so. Some interesting documentary footage and the performance is A+.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhard911*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23949224
> 
> Bruce Hornsby and the Noisemakers: Three Nights on the Town
> 
> I have this and really enjoy it. Re-watch it once a year or so. Some interesting documentary footage and the performance is A+.



Me too. I always get cracked up when he gets irritated with the woman in the aisle next to the stage LOL.


----------



## RCSMG

I think that is the one I want. Where did you find it? Is that the video where Bruce rehearses at the Steinway company?


----------



## gerhard911

Not sure about the rehearsal. It's been a while since I watched the documentary. I got it from Amazon (follow the link I provided).


----------



## RCSMG

I checked the songs and they are the same and in the same order of the video I saw. Thank you for your help.


----------



## gerhard911

You're welcome and if you are a fan I don't think you will be disappointed even if it's not the exact video you were looking for.


----------



## SoCal71RS

All four new Joe Bonamassa discs are great. Its a lot to digest but its not just the same rehashing on each disc. This covers his whole career. The best price is also directly through his site, blu-rays are $19.99 each.


----------



## MediaFan63

Thank for the info. I've been checking out some of joe's shows on Palladia. Really talented player.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23967903
> 
> 
> Thank for the info. I've been checking out some of joe's shows on Palladia. Really talented player.



Getting ready to see Joe for the fourth time this Friday at The Fox Theater in Atlanta. He's mesmerizing.


----------



## gold2040

Crossroad 2013, thoughts people?


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23969932
> 
> 
> Crossroad 2013, thoughts people?



I'm thinking I am all over this one. I am liking the artist pairings: Doyle Bramhall II and Gary Clark, Keith Urban and John Mayer, John Mayer and Doyle Bramhall, etc.


I may not like every song on it but there seems to be something for everybody. After having spent the wad on my latest Joe Bonamassa box set I may have to hint this to my wife. My birthday is next week.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23969932
> 
> 
> Crossroad 2013, thoughts people?



Some people are saying the sound is crappy? I'm not buying it.


Well, actually I did buy it today. Two Bluray Disks for $20. How can one go wrong.


Putten her on tonight.


----------



## David James

I'm into the second song (acoustic so far), it sounds great and picture is outstanding.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Good answer. Got delivered today, ran out of time and I listen to concert discs @ reference level


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23971744
> 
> 
> I'm into the second song (acoustic so far), it sounds great and picture is outstanding.



Yes, watched the 1st disk last night. Some people are complaining about the grainy picture. What people don't realize is the lighting is a little low at times. The film is shot 'old school' with lot's of close up shots, shots where you can see a stand of hair on someone's beard. Reminds me of Woodstock 69 camera work. No quick action shots, no fancy big screen behind the bands and no fancy laser lighting strobe works stuff. Kind of nice for a change, eh?


Anyways, Clapton pulls it off once again. FYI: those dude are getting old.............


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23972631
> 
> 
> Yes, watched the 1st disk last night. Some people are complaining about the grainy picture. What people don't realize is the lighting is a little low at times. The film is shot 'old school' with lot's of close up shots, shots where you can see a stand of hair on someone's beard. Reminds me of Woodstock 69 camera work. No quick action shots, no fancy big screen behind the bands and no fancy laser lighting strobe works stuff. Kind of nice for a change, eh?
> 
> 
> Anyways, Clapton pulls it off once again. FYI: those dude are getting old.............



Considering Cream disbanded 45 years ago and Clapton is 68, yep, dudes are getting old...


----------



## David James

Half way through disk 2 and haven't changed my opinion. The look and sound are outstanding.


I'm not a fan of Albert Lee, Vince Gill or Keith Urban, or the stones, but Tumbling Dice just sounded good.


Edit - I've finished both disks and now and consider this a worth addition to my collection. Interesting enough, I found the least enjoyable parts were the Electric Eric songs. I never was a huge fan of "Sunshine" and for me the Wheels version of Crossroads has never been topped, not even close. I did enjoy his acoustic songs and it was nice seeing and hearing (finally for me) Andy Fairweather Low.


As for them getting old, Quinn Sullivan still has that boyish look


----------



## vision-master

Is BB King 88 now?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23974541
> 
> 
> Is BB King 88 now?



Yes, he is!


----------



## mattg3

Whats the best live Queen concert to buy that has excellent PQ and audio? thanks


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23976942
> 
> 
> Whats the best live Queen concert to buy that has excellent PQ and audio? thanks



Rock Montreal. Note that all Queen BD/DVD's that I have heard are 4.1 audio (no center) but are still top tier, IMO.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HFXguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23976961
> 
> 
> Rock Montreal. Note that all Queen BD/DVD's that I have heard are 4.1 audio (no center) but are still top tier, IMO.



Yes for PQ and AQ this is the best disk.


----------



## mattg3

Thanks


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gold2040*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23969932
> 
> 
> Crossroad 2013, thoughts people?



I'm only about an hour in, but I'll say the audio is outstanding quality. It rates up there in the top 10 for live recordings. Some people may take exception to the front-weighted surround mix, but its an accurate "audience" mix.


----------



## g_bartman

Didn't watch the whole Crossroads yet but like what I've seen so far. Sq is very good and pq is good enough. A bit grainy but no big deal. I wish Rush (I'm a Rush geek) would add some bottom end to their videos. Clockwork Angles has none. One of the greatest rhythm sections in history and you can barely hear them. wtf?


----------



## MediaFan63

That's Interesting, I wonder who mixed the Rush songs. Maybe the whole show was mixed by one board guy.


----------



## kevin j

I watched some of the Clockwork Angels Blu ray a few days ago and there seemed to be plenty of bottom end from what I heard.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23987538
> 
> 
> Didn't watch the whole Crossroads yet but like what I've seen so far. Sq is very good and pq is good enough. A bit grainy but no big deal. I wish Rush (I'm a Rush geek) would add some bottom end to their videos. Clockwork Angles has none. One of the greatest rhythm sections in history and you can barely hear them. wtf?




I have never met a live Rush recording/mix I liked largely due to what you are talking about. I am still hoping for a well recorded and mixed live Rush show at some point. Snakes and Arrows in particular is one of the worst recorded and mixed blu ray concerts I have heard if not the worst.


----------



## MediaFan63

You would think that Geddy Lee would have the final say on the mix. On Palladia the shows sound awesome. Why it doesn't on the disc set I don't know. I have heard in interviews that the albums are hard to produce due to the fact of all the overlays. They need to find a better board guy.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8670#post_23999377
> 
> 
> I watched some of the Clockwork Angels Blu ray a few days ago and there seemed to be plenty of bottom end on my system.



It's not my system, trust me. I played the latest crossroads right afterword, night and day.


----------



## KevinH

Watching new Crossroads now....sounds great.........overall loud mix........MV several dB lower than I normally watch DTS HD-MA tracks.........well balanced too.


----------



## kevin j

I'm watching the 2nd half of the Clockwork Angels disc(Tom Sawyer) and the bass is most definitely there.


----------



## vision-master

Rush does the same thing over and over and over and people love them?


Help me with this......


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24002889
> 
> 
> Rush does the same thing over and over and over and people love them?
> 
> 
> Help me with this......



Please explain what you mean by they've done the same thing over and over again. Do you mean release concert videos? A lot of people love bands or artists that I don't care for it all, but what do I care?


----------



## MediaFan63

The Who: Live at Kilburn is on Palladia at 8pm Cst tonight. It's an awesome concert and the sound will be the updated version. Check it out.


----------



## Picasso Moon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24004040
> 
> 
> A lot of people love bands or artists that I don't care for it all, but what do I care?



Get used to it. If you participate in this thread you are required to comply with V-M's likes and dislikes. If you happen to enjoy something that he doesn't you will quickly find out how poor your tastes are and how much better his are. End of story. He does it time and time again which is unfortunate because it limits what a lot people post in this thread because they are tired of his arrogance and endless attacks on material that doesn't meet his standards.


----------



## g_bartman

Oh, he's one of those guys. May be vision master needs to get his hearing checked.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24017851
> 
> 
> Oh, he's one of those guys. May be vision master needs to get his hearing checked.



Popa Chubby.......


Alpha Blondie.....


Slightly Stupid.......


Natiruts........


Trigger Finger.....


Coachella.........


Miike Snow.........


Dreadzone........


Rival Sons..........


Widespread Panic........


Galactic......


RUSH! (tell us something new)










Who's Next!


----------



## oink

Does anyone know of a concert DVD of The Tubes?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24023623
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a concert DVD of The Tubes?



There is apparently a DVD out there called "The Tubes Live in Germany" on PAL and this one:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/the-tubes-wild-west-show-dvd/19873295.p?id=2375090&skuId=19873295 

http://www.amazon.com/Wild-West-Show-The-Tubes/dp/B000W01H9Q/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1386032527&sr=8-5&keywords=wild+west+show


----------



## vision-master

Never heard of them.


----------



## MediaFan63

The Tubes were an awesome band. Fee Waybill, Google it.


----------



## MediaFan63

Aerosmith - Rock for the rising sun. Just caught it on Palladia, Awesome show.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700_60#post_24023659
> 
> 
> There is apparently a DVD out there called "The Tubes Live in Germany" on PAL and this one:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/the-tubes-wild-west-show-dvd/19873295.p?id=2375090&skuId=19873295
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wild-West-Show-The-Tubes/dp/B000W01H9Q/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1386032527&sr=8-5&keywords=wild+west+show


Thanx for the info.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700_60#post_24026852
> 
> 
> The Tubes were an awesome band.


+1


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24026886
> 
> 
> Aerosmith - Rock for the rising sun. Just caught it on Palladia, Awesome show.



Just ignore the dialog between the incomplete songs and how 'Train Kept A Rollin' is cut short - nice.... Aerosmith, 'you gotta move' away from this nonsense.


----------



## vision-master

Impressed with REO Speedwagon - Live At Moondance Jam


Excellent A/V quality, no DTS-Master which disappointed me some.


Great performance.


Under $20 for the Bluray.


Interview lame, like way to short.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24029993
> 
> 
> Impressed with REO Speedwagon - Live At Moondance Jam
> 
> 
> Excellent A/V quality, no DTS-Master which disappointed me some.
> 
> 
> Great performance.
> 
> 
> Under $20 for the Bluray.
> 
> 
> Interview lame, like way to short.



Thanks Hank! You gave yourself away on that one.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24030635
> 
> 
> Thanks Hank! You gave yourself away on that one.



Actually, I talked to the concert owner a couple day's before his death. I was interested in a VIP pass, but was to cheap and passed.


Anyhoo, was staying in a log cabin 20 miles away from Moondance. Been going to the area since 1962.











Moondance is like in my backyard. I know all the little dirt roads to that place, maybe I'll take the brothers Ranger up there this summer.


----------



## Diamond Dog

Looking for a place to purchase The Alarm - Spirit of 86 DVD. Been looking for ages. Thought I would try here and see if anyone could direct me. If someone here owns a copy I am going to be really impressed


----------



## MediaFan63

I edit all my shows anyway. So if I don't like the way a band plays a song it gets deleted. Btw, I thought the same thing about the Aerosmith show. I now have a better cut.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24033330
> 
> 
> I edit all my shows anyway. So if I don't like the way a band plays a song it gets deleted. Btw, I thought the same thing about the Aerosmith show. I now have a better cut.



What software do you use to edit your blu-rays?


----------



## PooperScooper

re: The Tubes


The Tubes at one time put on the best stage performance you'd see. From a stage performance stand point for a rock bank, it would be tough to beat them in their day - mid '70s. Fox Theater, Atlanta, March 25, 1978, awesome show! The "What do you want from live?" CD was basically the same show (November 1977 concert). (Dixie Dregs opening for Santana the previous night was pretty good, too....)


The Tubes still tour, just not quite the same as the original. Supposedly their final tour is coming next year - very small venues. I have a friend who goes the the shows locally when they are around, so I get updates whenever I see him a few times a year.


I don't think a 2004 Tubes concert would do themselves justice or buy new fans. I ran across the DVD a while back and passed.


larry


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700_60#post_24035590
> 
> 
> re: The Tubes
> 
> 
> The Tubes at one time put on the best stage performance you'd see. From a stage performance stand point for a rock bank, it would be tough to beat them in their day - mid '70s.


+100000000


I have seen them at least twice.

Once at the Whiskey A Go-Go in Hollywood (around the same time you did).

The venue is actually incredibly small, which made show even better.


The 2nd time was in Oregon in 1983.

In fact, it was the first date my wife and I went on.

As it's our 30th anniversary, you can understand why I am keen to find a good video.











> Quote:
> The Tubes still tour, just not quite the same as the original. Supposedly their final tour is coming next year - very small venues.


I'll keep an eye out for them here.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24034665
> 
> 
> What software do you use to edit your blu-rays?



+1 interested here







TIA!


----------



## MediaFan63

Answer to post #8722


I use ram discs, no computer involved. It's a real time process.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24037300
> 
> 
> Answer to post #8722
> 
> 
> I use ram discs, no computer involved. It's a real time process.



You still need to edit the content to remove the unwanted content right?


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diamond Dog*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24032616
> 
> 
> Looking for a place to purchase The Alarm - Spirit of 86 DVD. Been looking for ages. Thought I would try here and see if anyone could direct me. If someone here owns a copy I am going to be really impressed



Sorry, don't have a copy, but I did see them live in 1984 in Williamsburg, VA. They opened for The Pretenders and happened to be on the same bill with Stevie Ray Vaughn due to the odd coincidence that SRV's tour was going up the East Coast and The Pretenders were going down it and happened to be at the same place at the same time. It was great to see 3 acts in one show. I was there to see SRV, but at the time there was no doubt that The Pretenders were the big draw.


Anyway, all I remember is their signature hit, "Going Out In a Blaze of Glory" seemingly lasting half an hour, and the big punkish hairdos.


----------



## MediaFan63

Answer to post #8727. Yes you do, Ram discs only cut off the front and back so you have to stop recording when you see or hear something you don't like them immediately start recording again. When that's done it's start copy on a new disc, set timer, copy, check copy. If the copy is ok then erase the Ram disc. Ram discs only get so many good copies so they break up and freeze after a while. Them I just use a new one. It's the Cassette deck of editing but it works. When I buy a HTPC I'll use some other way. What is a good way to do it?


----------



## David James

That sounds way more painful then simply watching/listening to the song I don't like


----------



## MediaFan63

I'm used to it. That's why a HTPC is next on my free cash list. All in all though the results are seamless. People don't know if it's the real show or not.


----------



## MediaFan63

Beady Eye - Live at the isle of wight. The show I saw on Palladia was great. If you liked Oasis you should check it out.


----------



## primetimeguy


Nine Inch Nails announced upcoming Tension Tour Blu-Ray.  Sign up to be notified of pre-sale.  Link also contains 90min of full set footage.

 

http://www.nin.com/pub/tension/


----------



## vision-master

Ok, burn me at the stake, watched most of Rush - Clockwork Angels last night, It's a keeper, Rush pulled it off once again.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24045441
> 
> 
> Beady Eye - Live at the isle of wight. The show I saw on Palladia was great. If you liked Oasis you should check it out.



No Noel Gallagher?


----------



## mattg3

No but Liam holds his own.


----------



## MediaFan63

No, Beady Eye is Liam's band, Noel is Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds. Liam does have Gem Archer and Oasis's bass player and drummer. I was a come and go Oasis fan until I saw the Live at Welby Arena concert in 2008, now I'm checking out more of their catalog


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24048484
> 
> 
> No, Beady Eye is Liam's band, Noel is Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds. Liam does have Gem Archer and Oasis's bass player and drummer. I was a come and go Oasis fan until I saw the Live at Welby Arena concert in 2008, now I'm checking out more of their catalog



How do they compare with NGHFB's?


----------



## Partyslammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24045504
> 
> 
> Nine Inch Nails announced upcoming Tension Tour Blu-Ray.  Sign up to be notified of pre-sale.  Link also contains 90min of full set footage.
> 
> http://www.nin.com/pub/tension/



As a long time NIN fan, I have to say the current tour is pretty dull when balanced against previous tours. I will say Pino Palladia is the best bass player Trent's had in his band though. The light show is impressive but I thought the "Lights In The Sky" arena tour was superior in that regard.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Partyslammer*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24050504
> 
> 
> As a long time NIN fan, I have to say the current tour is pretty dull when balanced against previous tours. I will say Pino Palladia is the best bass player Trent's had in his band though. The light show is impressive but I thought the "Lights In The Sky" arena tour was superior in that regard.


Totally agree with you. I left the Tension show disappointed, knowing full well nothing could live up to Lights in the Sky. But I'm sure the Blu-ray will be awesome quality and looking forward to it.


----------



## MediaFan63

Vision-master they are total opposites. It's like when Oasis played a concert, a good example is the Live at Wembley Arena. Oct, 2008 concert. When Noel did the singing, Liam walked off stage. The similarities are there of course though. Separate or together they will always be Oasis. In a way it's a bonus, now we get two versions of Oasis songs live. I like both bands. I just hope they get back together after the sibling rivalry calms down.


----------



## mattg3

I agree.Both bands have fine releases but when you look at concert footage on youtube from beady eye or the NGHFB dvd concert there is something missing.Maybe it was the tension or the sibling rivalry or just the fact that they arrogantly knew the were amazing live but we need Oasis back ASAP


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8700#post_24040919
> 
> 
> Answer to post #8727. Yes you do, Ram discs only cut off the front and back so you have to stop recording when you see or hear something you don't like them immediately start recording again. When that's done it's start copy on a new disc, set timer, copy, check copy. If the copy is ok then erase the Ram disc. Ram discs only get so many good copies so they break up and freeze after a while. Them I just use a new one. It's the Cassette deck of editing but it works. When I buy a HTPC I'll use some other way. What is a good way to do it?



Oh I get it now, I have a HTPC.


----------



## IronForge

My father in law is a huge rolling stones fan. What is the best rolling stones blu-ray in terms of audio quality?


Setup is 720P optoma HD65 projector so 720P or 1080P is OK. I have a pretty decent 5.1 audio setup.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronForge*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24058149
> 
> 
> My father in law is a huge rolling stones fan. What is the best rolling stones blu-ray in terms of audio quality?
> 
> 
> Setup is 720P optoma HD65 projector so 720P or 1080P is OK. I have a pretty decent 5.1 audio setup.




Audio quality is at the discretion of the listener. It's like asking what car has the best ride?


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronForge*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24058149
> 
> 
> My father in law is a huge rolling stones fan. What is the best rolling stones blu-ray in terms of audio quality?
> 
> 
> Setup is 720P optoma HD65 projector so 720P or 1080P is OK. I have a pretty decent 5.1 audio setup.



While not a true concert BD, a fan really can't go wrong with Shine a Light


also, the THX version of Live at the Max on BD is well worth a look .. and Ladies & Gentlemen: The Rolling Stones


----------



## MediaFan63

Audio is all in your own ears, if the guests don't like it they can go home. Luckily most of my friends are musicians, we usually agree.


----------



## IronForge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24058243
> 
> 
> Audio quality is at the discretion of the listener. It's like asking what car has the best ride?



Yes, I was looking for which one has good technical specs (high sample rate, etc) and a general consensus among avsforum members as to which one they prefer.



I have the rolling stones four flicks DVD set currently.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronForge*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24058149
> 
> 
> My father in law is a huge rolling stones fan. What is the best rolling stones blu-ray in terms of audio quality?
> 
> 
> Setup is 720P optoma HD65 projector so 720P or 1080P is OK. I have a pretty decent 5.1 audio setup.




I own a bunch of Stones DVDs.


I would go with one old and one new performance, I would pick the two below.


Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live [Blu-ray]

Some Girls - Live in Texas '78 [Blu-ray]


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronForge*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24058921
> 
> 
> Yes, I was looking for which one has good technical specs (high sample rate, etc) and a general consensus among avsforum members as to which one they prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rolling stones four flicks DVD set currently.


I also own Four Flicks and found video quality lacking.Sweet summer sun may not be Stones at youthful best but the video quality is stunning


----------



## IronForge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24058291
> 
> 
> While not a true concert BD, a fan really can't go wrong with Shine a Light
> 
> 
> also, the THX version of Live at the Max on BD is well worth a look .. and Ladies & Gentlemen: The Rolling Stones





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24060266
> 
> 
> I own a bunch of Stones DVDs.
> 
> 
> I would go with one old and one new performance, I would pick the two below.
> 
> 
> Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live [Blu-ray]
> 
> Some Girls - Live in Texas '78 [Blu-ray]



Thank you guys, for the recommendations. I will check them out!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

What RS phase? Personally I do prefer Mick Taylor's epoch, so...


Ladies And Gentlemen, The Rolling Stones!


Review here !


----------



## MediaFan63

I thought Four Flicks was quickly put together too. I never understand low production when it's such a large part of your gross, and history.


----------



## MediaFan63

If you like Metal, check out Slipknot- Live at the Hammersmith Apollo from the Mtv Live Concert Series. The show airs on Palladia once in a while. It's from the All Hope is Gone Tour and was recorded on 12-1-08. Awesome show. Rip Paul Gray.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24061717
> 
> 
> What RS phase? Personally I do prefer Mick Taylor's epoch, so...
> 
> 
> Ladies And Gentlemen, The Rolling Stones!



I agree for performance I would pick this for oldies Stones, but the poster had requested good quality audio and video.

The audio and video on this DVD is not the best but the performance does make up for that issue.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24064662
> 
> 
> I agree for performance I would pick this for oldies Stones, but the poster had requested good quality audio and video.
> 
> The audio and video on this DVD is not the best but the performance does make up for that issue.



You are right about AV quality, but man, that concert is fantastic, all Stones in full form, Mick Taylor on guitar, no wrinkle










Happy Christmas and New Year, everyone


----------



## IronForge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24064662
> 
> 
> I agree for performance I would pick this for oldies Stones, but the poster had requested good quality audio and video.
> 
> The audio and video on this DVD is not the best but the performance does make up for that issue.



Well you do have a point there. Sometimes the performance makes up for any other issues. Thanks for that note!


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24047457
> 
> 
> Ok, burn me at the stake, watched most of Rush - Clockwork Angels last night, It's a keeper, Rush pulled it off once again.


So I was ready to buy this until I read the Amazon reviews. Looks like another crappy recording from Rush. What's their problem? Given their track record, I bailed.


Ed


----------



## MediaFan63

I really liked it and I'm only a casual Rush fan. One for my library.


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8730#post_24074651
> 
> 
> So I was ready to buy this until I read the Amazon reviews. Looks like another crappy recording from Rush. What's their problem? Given their track record, I bailed.
> 
> 
> I have been a Rush fan for nearly 40 years. They put on fantastic live shows. I will never understand why there is no bottom end on any of their concert videos.


----------



## kevin j

There was bottom end on the new Rush Blu ray[at least on my system].


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24075680
> 
> 
> There was bottom end on the new Rush Blu ray[at least on my system].



I mentioned this before but it bears repeating. I have 4 good subs so lack of lf with my system is not an issue. I played the latest Crossroads Guitar concert which blows the bottom end of the Clockwork Angles blu-ray out of the water.


----------



## MediaFan63

I'm using a Bose Acoustimass 15 Speaker System and getting bass everywhere. It must be in your settings. Clear your tuner, or eq settings and try again.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24075868
> 
> 
> I mentioned this before but it bears repeating. I have 4 good subs so lack of lf with my system is not an issue. I played the latest Crossroads Guitar concert which blows the bottom end of the Clockwork Angles blu-ray out of the water.



It's not your equipment, it's your theater room configuration (the box room).










Mine is three levels.










Here's an example of one of the best theater rooms in the world.


----------



## vision-master

*Foghat Live in St. Pete*

 


Ordered today.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24080700
> 
> *Foghat Live in St. Pete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered today.



Thanks for the heads up.


Yeah I know they are missing the great Lonesome Dave and also Rod "BottleNeck" Price, but they are still a great old school blues rock band.

Picked up their CD last year of their new line up and its pretty good.


----------



## MediaFan63

Plan B - Live At The Camden Crawl is a decent show, catch it for free on Palladia. Check the schedule for playing times.


----------



## Blondas

I watched today a Black Sabbath BD from Melbourne 2013. Picture and sound quality very good. However there is slight delay of sound, just a fraction of second, which spoils the fun. But it was great to see them jumping on the stage, especially Ozzy. The other looked in disbelief at his crazy movements, at 65 years of age.


----------



## vision-master

Well, get Foghat if you want some real old school R&R. Those guy's are incredible and should be on the main stage at places like Wacken. They make most metal bands look like bozos.










For the whiners that always have something to complain about, it's letterbox and stereo.


----------



## Blondas

See, I am not complaining about the band, but the guy who was technically responsible for the BD.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blondas*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24124816
> 
> 
> See, I am not complaining about the band, but the guy who was technically responsible for the BD.



No BD, just standard DVD and on the cover it said HD-DVD, wouldn't play correctly in the BR player (widened out the images). Played it on the old HD-DVD player, it is 1080i and STEREO only but well worth the price of admission.


No fancy lighting

No smoke boms

No hideous costumes

No tattoos

No devil horns from the crowd

No jumping around like speed queens


Just good old R&R - getting hard to find.


Seems like all the kids are into death metal or wimpy metrosexual musica


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760_60#post_24125502
> 
> 
> 
> No fancy lighting
> 
> No smoke boms
> 
> No hideous costumes
> 
> No tattoos
> 
> No devil horns from the crowd
> 
> No jumping around like speed queens
> 
> 
> Just good old R&R - getting hard to find.
> 
> 
> Seems like all the kids are into death metal or wimpy metrosexual musica


I am fairly certain I saw Foghat about 40 years ago.....maybe more than once.










Back then, they frequently were an opening act.


----------



## MediaFan63

Wow, 40 years ago I was 10. Now I don't feel so old. Foghat did a special with Luke Bryan? a while back. They play it on Palladia once in a while, it was a really good show.


----------



## ekb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blondas*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24123735
> 
> 
> I watched today a Black Sabbath BD from Melbourne 2013. Picture and sound quality very good. However there is slight delay of sound, just a fraction of second, which spoils the fun. But it was great to see them jumping on the stage, especially Ozzy. The other looked in disbelief at his crazy movements, at 65 years of age.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blondas*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24124816
> 
> 
> See, I am not complaining about the band, but the guy who was technically responsible for the BD.



Are you sure that the audio is delayed? Usually it's the video that is delayed due to the more intensive processing. The problem is not on the disk. It's a result of you TV and home theater system. Many A/V receivers or processors have an audio delay to sync the picture and sound.


Ed


----------



## Blondas

I was sure until I read your post. I will make sure again tomorrow. Anyway, they were misaligned. And I have not heard it with some other BDs, like Led Zeppelin, Dream Theater.


----------



## MediaFan63

If you like AC/DC, check out AC/DC live at the Circus Krone. This show was recorded on 6/17/03. The crowd is insane, Phil Rud smokes a cigarette while he's drumming, Brian Johnson takes off his cap to show the crowd he isn't bald, lots of devil horns thrown about. Loud, tight, and dirty. Just what a Rock concert should be. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## vision-master

Released Nov 5th 2013 - Uriah Heep on tour in the USA.

 

_TRACK LIST

• Easy Livin’

• Stealin’

• Rainbow Demon

• I’ll Keep On Trying

• Heartless Land

• The Other Side of Midnight

• Return to Fantasy

• Rain

• The Wizard

• Blind Eye

• That’s The Way That It Is

• Magician’s Birthday

• Look At Yourself

• Lady In Black_


Re-released from 2003, you can find it in low resolution on the net, great gig, ordered the official disk today.


----------



## Blondas

As for Black Sabbath again, two first tracks are well synchronised, but beginning from the third one something is clearly wrong, and my impression is that it really is the vision that is slightly delayed. This fraction of second of delay is quite irritating, for example bass intro to N.I.B or drums. But still it is a great performance.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blondas*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24159508
> 
> 
> As for Black Sabbath again, two first tracks are well synchronised, but beginning from the third one something is clearly wrong, and my impression is that it really is the vision that is slightly delayed. This fraction of second of delay is quite irritating, for example bass intro to N.I.B or drums. But still it is a great performance.



Most likely it's your system, not the BD?


----------



## Blondas

Ok, I can live with that.


----------



## g_bartman

Sabbath was my first real concert for the Sabbath Bloody sabbath tour. I'd say the boys are in fine form 38 years later. I'm sure Ozzy needed the TelePrompTer for the new songs but I found it a bit odd. Also I found it quite annoying with his "hey hey hey" during Tonys solos. But still a good show.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760_60#post_24167681
> 
> 
> I'm sure Ozzy needed the TelePrompTer for the new songs but I found it a bit odd. Also I found it quite annoying with his "hey hey hey" during Tonys solos.


With Ozzie, you never know what is going on in his head...


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24170062
> 
> 
> With Ozzie, you never know what is going on in his head...



I'd be willing to bet that Ozzie Doesn't usually know what's going on in his own head.


----------



## Protan

Dixie chicks


----------



## archiguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Protan*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24170206
> 
> 
> Dixie chicks



I. Love. Them. Love, love, love.










Not just for their courage, guts, and grace in the face of massive irrationality and the cruel machinations of an idiot mob. They were such an influential group in the pantheon of country music. Without them, you may not have Pistol Annies, The Wreckers, Little Big Town, or a host of other three and four part harmony bands that make spirits soar and ears dance with delight.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archiguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760_60#post_24171103
> 
> 
> I. Love. Them. Love, love, love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just for their courage, guts, and grace in the face of massive irrationality and the cruel machinations of an idiot mob. They were such an influential group in the pantheon of country music. Without them, you may not have Pistol Annies, The Wreckers, Little Big Town, or a host of other three and four part harmony bands that make spirits soar and ears dance with delight.


+100000


----------



## vision-master

Joe Cocker - Fire It Up: Live (2013)

 

_I Come In Peace (Live)

Feelin' Alright (Live)

The Letter (Live)

When The Night Comes (Live)

You Love Me Back (Live)

I'll Be Your Doctor (Live)

Up Where We Belong (Live)

Come Together (Live)

Eye On The Prize (Live)

You Don't Need A Million Dollars (Live)

You Are So Beautiful (Live)

Younger (Live)

Fire It Up (Live)

N'oubliez Jamais (Live)

You Can Leave Your Hat On (Live)

Unchain My Heart (Live)

With A Little Help From My Friends (Live)

Summer In The City (Live)

Hard Knocks (Live)

Cry Me A River (Live)

You Don't Know What You're Doing To Me (Live)
_


----------



## hoopsrgreat

Just got several new concert blurays in, right now i have up Bon Jovi live from Madison Square Garden. It is great.


Though I have the Eagles farewell in dvd, just got the blu ray, it is up next.


----------



## mattg3

Eagles is great.Dont forget Sweet Summer Stones bluray


----------



## bobby94928

That Eagles BR is reference!


----------



## hoopsrgreat

yes agree.... Eagles sound is amazing.. I just checked out a snippet of several songs, and the sound and video is amazing.


I must say though, since Bon Jovi is more my coming of age music, im a little partial to them


The Bon Jovi BR has a documentary as well.... pretty cool.


----------



## vision-master

Old news, can we move on?


----------



## Steeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24190649
> 
> 
> Old news, can we move on?


You can move on any time you want, bud.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steeb*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24191070
> 
> 
> You can move on any time you want, bud.



Next will be a Pink Floyd title from 1985.


----------



## mgkdragn

Highest recommendation for Rolling Stones Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live 2013 .. the Stones are in great form all things considering, Mick Taylor appears although looks a little confused .. PQ and SQ is very good .. I watched it at 120" and these guys could guest on Walking Dead without makeup ..


Well worth adding to any collection if you like the Stones .. only beef I had was the editing work .. Jagger at 70 is an inspiration to us oldsters ..

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Summer-Sun-Hyde-Blu-ray/dp/B00FCFX6OK


----------



## vision-master

Richards is 70. They still put on one heck of a show.


----------



## archiguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24192108
> 
> 
> Richards is 70. They still put on one heck of a show.



I'd say Keith looks like death warmed over, but that would be unfair to most dead people. That's a lifetime of hard partyin' there.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archiguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24192177
> 
> 
> I'd say Keith looks like death warmed over, but that would be unfair to most dead people. That's a lifetime of hard partyin' there.



I hope he gives his body to science. Who knows what kind of strides could be made in toxin rejection with the secrets in his DNA.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24191790
> 
> 
> Next will be a Pink Floyd title from 1985.



" It was over in in 1985 – and it’s still over.”


But, just for you..


*Live Aid (4 Disc Set) (1985)*


----------



## bobby94928

I've got that Live Aid set and I love it!!!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tack*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24192744
> 
> 
> " It was over in in 1985 – and it’s still over.”
> 
> 
> But, just for you..
> 
> 
> *Live Aid (4 Disc Set) (1985)*



Shot on video tape, don't ya love the 80's.


Look and you will find 6 hours of the Christmas Jam (2012) in HD for free.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24194094
> 
> 
> Shot on video tape, don't ya love the 80's.



It was a TV special after all.....


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24192108
> 
> 
> Richards is 70. They still put on one heck of a show.



Yes ...


I think what's most impressive about Jagger is he continues to move .. skipping, running, etc .. while still able to maintain his breath while singing ..


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760_60#post_24194787
> 
> 
> 
> I think what's most impressive about Jagger is he continues to move .. skipping, running, etc .. while still able to maintain his breath while singing ..


I don't know how the he!! he does it...the guy is a freak.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24195340
> 
> 
> I don't know how the he!! he does it...the guy is a freak.



1) Great genes

2) Best Medical Team

3) Fitness Freak

4) Personal Chef

5) Personal Trainer


----------



## vision-master

Mick is a runner, don't know if he does marathons?


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24195340
> 
> 
> I don't know how the he!! he does it...the guy is a freak.



I figured I might as well post a clip ..


----------



## oink

Pretty low key performance...maybe they're finally starting to show their age.


----------



## vision-master

Check out Joe Cocker's new DVD, he's getting up there too.


BTY: Great performance with one heck of a band behind him.


Highly recommend!


----------



## vision-master

Natiruts - Acustico No Rio De Janeiro (166 minutes long).


Back in stock, get a copy while you can.


Nothing like this, In Spanish.....










_One of the biggest bands in the national music scene , Natiruts is headlining Reggae Pop the country . Being one of the pioneers of Brazilian roots reggae . Under strong influences from elements of Brazilian music in the melodies and harmonies , were responsible for popularizing the genre in Brazil . With 16 years of service; released 7 CDs and 1 DVD , with these three gold albums , numerous hits on the radio - Reggae Power Natiruts was the 4th most played song in 2007 . The DVD Natiruts Acoustic - Rio de Janeiro , recorded live at Mirante Dona Marta , is set in the natural beauty and stunning city of Rio de Janeiro and has 3 new songs and greatest hits in acoustic version . The first single from the project , the unprecedented " Supernova " , premiered on radio on August 1 , achieved prominence and being one of the few songs being played on radio stations from different segments , such as pop , folk and adult radio . It also features appearances by Luiz Melodia in " Black Pearl " , Sonia Savinell on " I smiled , I am King " and Flora Matos in pout- pourrit " Natiruts Reggae Power / Waiting for the Sun." Demonstrating the power band to reach diverse audiences . Its range extends beyond the borders of the country , the band has concerts in Portugal , Argentina , Spain , Panama, and Puerto Rico . This proves the strength of Natiruts .


DVD tracks :


1 . Inside the Music II

2 . Good Groove

3 . My Roots Reggae is

4 . Walked only

5 . Au Head

6 . Wind, Sun , Heart

7 . Reggae Root

8 . The Color

9 . Also Wanna Be Happy

10 . Supernova

11 . Black Pearl Part. Special : Luiz Melodia

12 . Tropical Glamour ( Rio at Day of Peace)

13 . I hope one day

14 . Have Cried Too

15 . Hidden

16 stones . You Charmed Me Too

17 . Carcará and Rose

18 . Lets Play Boy

19 . Freedom To Inside the Head

20 . Smiles , Part I King . Special : Sonia Savinell

21 . Natiruts Reggae Power / Expect the Sun Part. Special : Flora Matos_


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24191790
> 
> 
> Next will be a Pink Floyd title from 1985.


Probably linked from YouTube by you.


----------



## vision-master

Pink Floyd live at Pompeii is posted on youtube in stunning HD without the dialog by Roger Waters.










Do yourself a favor and order Natiruts - Acustico No Rio De Janeiro, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## vision-master

The Allman Brothers are calling it quits after this year, hope they release a FULL concert in it's entirely!


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antennahead*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/7710#post_21524227
> 
> 
> 
> 40th Anniversary Edition baby



I searched this thread and this is the first specifc reference I found to the Woodstock 40th anniversary edition movie. I just bought a BluRay with this title. It says The Director's Cut and has two discs. First one is special features. Second is the main feature and the case says it's video is 1080p high definition 16 x 9 Variable 1.85:1 and 2.4:1.


I've never watched the Woodstock movie before. I was expecting a wide screen image but most of the time it is a letterbox type of display, black bars on the sides and top and bottom. Occasionally it stretches out the full width of my HDTV screen, with smaller black bars top and bottom (I assume this is the 2.4:1 content) but that only seems to occur when they are showing side by side images.


Is this how its supposed to be? I was disappointed the image was "letterboxed".


As an aside, I liked playing the special feature where you can program the never before seen content. Its not high def, but its also not letterboxed, only has black bars on left and right.


Thanks

Bruce


----------



## MediaFan63

It is shown in letterbox on Palladia too. Can't remember if it was shown that way yr's ago. I don't image it was put into theaters in letterbox when it came out, people would have went, wtf.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24214416
> 
> 
> I searched this thread and this is the first specifc reference I found to the Woodstock 40th anniversary edition movie. I just bought a BluRay with this title. It says The Director's Cut and has two discs. First one is special features. Second is the main feature and the case says it's video is 1080p high definition 16 x 9 Variable 1.85:1 and 2.4:1.
> 
> 
> I've never watched the Woodstock movie before. I was expecting a wide screen image but most of the time it is a letterbox type of display, black bars on the sides and top and bottom. Occasionally it stretches out the full width of my HDTV screen, with smaller black bars top and bottom (I assume this is the 2.4:1 content) but that only seems to occur when they are showing side by side images.
> 
> 
> Is this how its supposed to be? I was disappointed the image was "letterboxed".
> 
> 
> As an aside, I liked playing the special feature where you can program the never before seen content. Its not high def, but its also not letterboxed, only has black bars on left and right.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce



This footage was shot back in 1969 with 16mm film, that's why. The full screen you see are when two 16mm clips are put side by side.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24214621
> 
> 
> It is shown in letterbox on Palladia too. Can't remember if it was shown that way yr's ago. I don't image it was put into theaters in letterbox when it came out, people would have went, wtf.



Yes, it was shown in what we call letterbox today, remember, this was a low budget film back in 69.


----------



## BruceOmega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24215086
> 
> 
> This footage was shot back in 1969 with 16mm film, that's why. The full screen you see are when two 16mm clips are put side by side.



Interesting, I wasn't aware of that, thanks.


IMHO, labeling the video as 1080p high definition 16 x 9 Variable 1.85:1 and 2.4:1 on BluRay is misleading.


Bruce


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOmega*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24220338
> 
> 
> Interesting, I wasn't aware of that, thanks.
> 
> 
> IMHO, labeling the video as 1080p high definition 16 x 9 Variable 1.85:1 and 2.4:1 on BluRay is misleading.
> 
> 
> Bruce



Too bad you didn't see it on the big screen back in 69.










Too bad you didn't get the double 'Woodstock album' on vinyl back in 69.











I bet you missed Easy Rider too.


----------



## CaptMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8760#post_24080700
> 
> *Foghat Live in St. Pete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered today.



Tone of voices too high pitched. Sounds like little girl.


----------



## bobby94928

Too high pitched? He sounds like a copycat of a younger Robert Plant, and he was the lead singer for, IMHO, the greatest Rock and Roll band of all time.....


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMike*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24230254
> 
> 
> Tone of voices too high pitched. Sounds like little girl.



lol - Guess you can always listen to RUSH instead.


----------



## MediaFan63

Maybe his voice didn't transfer well in the mix. When I see it I'll post what I think.


----------



## vision-master

Maybe your an audio poo......


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8820#post_24230696
> 
> 
> Too high pitched? He sounds like a copycat of a younger Robert Plant, and he was the lead singer for, IMHO, the greatest Rock and Roll band of all time.....



No, If you remember the 60's, you weren't there......


----------



## slow ride

Does anyone hear have direct tv? Why I ask is the audio on the guitar sessions show gets suppressed . It's really bad. You have to turn it way up and it sounds horrible. Does. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## CaptMike

Got the Eric Clapton Crossroads 2013 DVD (DTS). Good sound but video is a bit washed out


----------



## primetimeguy


My wife is a huge Pink fan, took her to the Truth About Love Tour so just picked up the Blu-Ray.  Pretty good audio and video quality.  But I do hate concerts like this one filmed at 24p.    60i works so much better for live content and giving the live look and feel.


----------



## slow ride

*Just got done watching roger waters " in the flesh ". Thanks for those who recommended it here. I loved it. Mother and comfortably numb were sweet. Along with so many others. Great DVD. Great thread.*


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slow ride*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8820#post_24266353
> 
> *Just got done watching roger waters " in the flesh ". Thanks for those who recommended it here. I loved it. Mother and comfortably numb were sweet. Along with so many others. Great DVD. Great thread.*



Agree completely, I just wish that it was redone in blu ray. Back in the day it was the go to concert at my all time favorite shop, Hi Fy Buys and I bought it simply from watching it there. Loved watching Doyle Bramhall on lead guitar.


----------



## kevin j

In the Flesh was shot in HD so it's possible it'll be out on Blu ray eventually.


----------



## vision-master

and that was back in 2000.


To bad Pulse wasn't shot in 35 mm.


----------



## HFXguy

My latest BD's


BLACK SABBATH – GATHERED IN THEIR MASSES - DTS-MA

BRYAN ADAMS – LIVE AT SYDNEY OPERA HOUSE - DTS-MA - no band just an acoustic guitar & a piano


I am enjoying both of these.


----------



## jamesblond

Not sure if it's already mentioned here, but "Live at Last" by Stevie Wonder is an awesome concert recording, both on DVD and BluRay. Not the best mix, but the band and performance are really great. And of course, Stevie cannot be surpassed!


Also, "Symphonica in Rosso" by Lionel Ritchie. I've been fortunate enough to have been deeply involved in the audio production of this disc. Besides that, this disc features a world class artist accompanied by a fantastic band, showcasing some of his best works. It really made me re-evaluate modern songwriting. I came to the conclusion that most '70s and early '80s pop songs have much more depth than todays' music. This disc also has a truly awesome sound mix in both stereo and 5.1DTS. It's a true "I was there" experience when viewed at home. The atmosphere as it was in the venue during the concert has been expertly recored and reproduced. Really worth your time to watch and enjoy!


----------



## Bob R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8790#post_24220861
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't see it on the big screen back in 69.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't get the double 'Woodstock album' on vinyl back in 69.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you missed Easy Rider too.




I actually did all of the above. The film was in a movie theater in Japan.


Good times.


----------



## vision-master

What's with the political add banners?

_Ruddy started Newsmax.com on September 16, 1998, supported by a group of investors, including the family of the late Central Intelligence Agency Director William J. Casey. Later, Richard Mellon Scaife, Ruddy's former employer at the Pittsburgh Tribune-Review invested in the fledging company.[2] One of the initial board members was author James Dale Davidson who edited a financial newsletter. Davidson's co-editor, Lord Rees-Mogg, former editor of The Times and Vice Chair of the BBC, later became chairman of Newsmax.[_


----------



## slow ride

Does anyone know How good the audio is on most of the soundstage concert series? like matchbox twenty for one. Edit. Looks like the matchbox 20(and others )soundstage concerts has not been released to purchase. So generally I was wondering how the audio was for the ones that have been released. Does anyone have any of these such as Steve winwood or Cheryl crow?


----------



## vision-master

_Your search "soundgarden concert series" did not match any products._


Help me with this?


----------



## slow ride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8820#post_24284399
> 
> _Your search "soundgarden concert series" did not match any products._
> 
> 
> Help me with this?



Whoops. My bad. Total brain cramp on my part. I meant soundstage. Thankshttp:// en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soundstage_(TV_series)


----------



## slow ride

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soundstage_(TV_series)


----------



## vision-master

Soundstage is like a live studio recording with some songs filmed numerous times. You won't find better A/V quality, the problem is, it's more of a 'staged concert' and not really live like the festivals or big auditoriums. Kind of sterile in my opinion.


----------



## slow ride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8820#post_24286809
> 
> 
> Soundstage is like a live studio recording with some songs filmed numerous times. You won't find better A/V quality, the problem is, it's more of a 'staged concert' and not really live like the festivals or big auditoriums. Kind of sterile in my opinion.



Gotcha. Thanks . I wonder why some have been released for sale and others not?

Btw. Have you ever listened to the guitar sessions with nic harcourt? It's on direct tv audience channel. Great show but the audio is awful. They suppress it and it sounds like they threw a blanket on it. You have to turn the volume way up when they play and then back down for the interview parts. You can't enjoy the music part , can't get it loud enough. Why they do this is not clear to me. Thanks again


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slow ride*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8840_20#post_24286928
> 
> 
> Gotcha. Thanks . I wonder why some have been released for sale and others not?
> 
> Btw. Have you ever listened to the guitar sessions with nic harcourt? It's on direct tv audience channel. Great show but the audio is awful. They suppress it and it sounds like they threw a blanket on it. You have to turn the volume way up when they play and then back down for the interview parts. You can't enjoy the music part , can't get it loud enough. Why they do this is not clear to me. Thanks again


I have always found the audio and video quality for these to be subpar, but that was TV, not sure on the discs. But I wouldn't plan on a big improvement.


----------



## oink







I watched this on DVD this morning and have to say it's a very fascinating peek into the creation of one of the greatest albums ever made.

For fans of The Stones or just rock 'n roll in general, it's a must see.


----------



## kevin j

I've watched the Guitar Center Sessions on AXS TV and the sq is excellent.


----------



## CaptMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin j*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8820#post_24288717
> 
> 
> I've watched the Guitar Center Sessions on AXS TV and the sq is excellent.



Yes It was...and why can't the video be as good on the dvd.


----------



## slow ride

Does anyone know if there are any decent collective soul , matchbox twenty or pearl jam concerts out on blu ray or DVD? T Y


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slow ride*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8840_20#post_24289387
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any decent collective soul , matchbox twenty or pearl jam concerts out on blu ray or DVD? T Y



I have the matchbox 20, Show a night in the life of, on dvd and a collective soul home dvd. Both are decent but mixed and sounds very different. Matchbox is bright with less bass and collective soul lacks the highs but good bass. Neither is really better but very different. After tweaks to my system both sound good.


----------



## slow ride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8820#post_24289654
> 
> 
> I have the matchbox 20, Show a night in the life of, on dvd and a collective soul home dvd. Both are decent but mixed and sounds very different. Matchbox is bright with less bass and collective soul lacks the highs but good bass. Neither is really better but very different. After tweaks to my system both sound good.



Ok thanks. How about oasis live at Welby? I have to believe that the audio is better then familiar to millions which I thought sucked. There and then was better. Afterall, Welby is 2008.

Pearl jam twenty?


----------



## slow ride




Does this DVD exist or is it a scam? What could I expect the audo to be if its a pirated version? Whoops, my link didn't go thru. I'm talking about the oasis bbc electric proms 2008 DVD. Has Anyone seen it. Thank you


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slow ride*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8820#post_24289806
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. How about oasis live at Welby? I have to believe that the audio is better then familiar to millions which I thought sucked. There and then was better. Afterall, Welby is 2008.
> 
> Pearl jam twenty?


haven'y heard any of their discs


----------



## MediaFan63

Oasis live at Wembley Arena. Oct, 2008 is played on Palladia once in a while. I have multiple copies of it. Awesome show!!! I haven't heard of the BBC show though, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## slow ride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24290762
> 
> 
> Oasis live at Wembly Arena 2008 is played on Palladia once in a while. I have multiple copies of it. Awesome show!!! I haven't heard of the BBC show though, I'll have to check it out.



Looks like the only way to get the bbs show is by downloading it , something I know nothing about. I'm curious though, how good can the audio be on all these different shows that I assume have been pirated. I have never listened to a pirate version of anything. Can you get high quality audio ? I'm not really interested in buying unless the sound quality is there for my home theater. Thanks


----------



## mattg3

I would never trust pirated stuff.Lots of concerts available to watch on Youtube to give you an idea of what you might want to buy.Amazon is another good source for concert discs and reviews on them.When its time to buy dont pass up the amazon marketplace for used items both in US and Amazon.com UK.Ive saved a ton of money and never had an issue with a used item from Amazon.


----------



## slow ride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24291697
> 
> 
> I would never trust pirated stuff.Lots of concerts available to watch on Youtube to give you an idea of what you might want to buy.Amazon is another good source for concert discs and reviews on them.When its time to buy dont pass up the amazon marketplace for used items both in US and Amazon.com UK.Ive saved a ton of money and never had an issue with a used item from Amazon.



Thanks. I would always buy from Amazon, PBS etc. but I was wondering about some of the stuff that has not been released yet that you can't buy at amazon. The oasis bbc show would be a good example because you know that the original audio master must be very good given its origin.

I'm just wondering how most of these get pirated. How good can the audio be compared to if it were to be released ?


----------



## MediaFan63

The audio from Palladia would be Dolby Digital 2.0, or Dts. My copies play loud and clear although it's not what you would get if you had the master. Download quality always varies based on a number of things.


----------



## MediaFan63

I went back and corrected the typo in my original post. It's Wembley Arena. Oct, 2008. I guess the easiest way to see this and any show you might want is just to subscribe to Palladia if you can.


I checked on the net and found a lot of Oasis shows I might take a chance on. Best wishes.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Thanks. I would always buy from Amazon, PBS etc. but I was wondering about some of the stuff that has not been released yet that you can't buy at amazon. The oasis bbc show would be a good example because you know that the original audio master must be very good given its origin.
> 
> I'm just wondering how most of these get pirated. How good can the audio be compared to if it were to be released ?



Don't ask me.......what do you think I have 2.5 terra bytes on hand for?


----------



## MediaFan63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slow ride*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850_50#post_24291756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24291697
> 
> 
> I would never trust pirated stuff.Lots of concerts available to watch on Youtube to give you an idea of what you might want to buy.Amazon is another good source for concert discs and reviews on them.When its time to buy dont pass up the amazon marketplace for used items both in US and Amazon.com UK.Ive saved a ton of money and never had an issue with a used item from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I would always buy from Amazon, PBS etc. but I was wondering about some of the stuff that has not been released yet that you can't buy at amazon. The oasis bbc show would be a good example because you know that the original audio master must be very good given its origin.
> 
> I'm just wondering how most of these get pirated. How good can the audio be compared to if it were to be released ?
Click to expand...

Look at it this way. Decent audio from a collector Vs no audio from an official release. I go with decent.


----------



## maritimer555

JOE Bonamassa - Blues/Rock/Guitar


After hearing about, and listening to digital copies of various Bonamassa concerts I broke down on the weekend and bought one of his Tour De Force Blu Ray discs.(Live at Royal Albert Hall)


I’m so glad I bought the Blu Ray. As expected the increase in quality vs. my digital version was amazing. The visuals improved greatly and the Audio quality was very good.


I only discovered Joe Bonamassa and have to say I’m very impressed with his guitar playing and singing.


I was never a huge blues fan, nor a hard rock guy. But for some reason Bonamassa struck a chord with me. I love all but one of the 4 Tour De Force BR, and also find the Acoustic sessions at Vienna to be impressive. I plan to purchase all his Blu ray discs over time.


The Tour De Force series is such a cool idea. 4 concerts over 4 nights, in 4 different venues in London England..


If you have never heard him and like blues and great guitar playing-give him a listen.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maritimer555*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24321338
> 
> 
> JOE Bonamassa - Blues/Rock/Guitar
> 
> 
> After hearing about, and listening to digital copies of various Bonamassa concerts I broke down on the weekend and bought one of his Tour De Force Blu Ray discs.(Live at Royal Albert Hall)
> 
> 
> I’m so glad I bought the Blu Ray. As expected the increase in quality vs. my digital version was amazing. The visuals improved greatly and the Audio quality was very good.
> 
> 
> I only discovered Joe Bonamassa and have to say I’m very impressed with his guitar playing and singing.
> 
> 
> I was never a huge blues fan, nor a hard rock guy. But for some reason Bonamassa struck a chord with me. I love all but one of the 4 Tour De Force BR, and also find the Acoustic sessions at Vienna to be impressive. I plan to purchase all his Blu ray discs over time.
> 
> 
> The Tour De Force series is such a cool idea. 4 concerts over 4 nights, in 4 different venues in London England..
> 
> 
> If you have never heard him and like blues and great guitar playing-give him a listen.



I liked them all very much though there was some overlap with Hammersmith and Royal Albert.


----------



## MediaFan63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maritimer555*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850_50#post_24321338
> 
> 
> JOE Bonamassa - Blues/Rock/Guitar
> 
> 
> After hearing about, and listening to digital copies of various Bonamassa concerts I broke down on the weekend and bought one of his Tour De Force Blu Ray discs.(Live at Royal Albert Hall)
> 
> 
> I’m so glad I bought the Blu Ray. As expected the increase in quality vs. my digital version was amazing. The visuals improved greatly and the Audio quality was very good.
> 
> 
> I only discovered Joe Bonamassa and have to say I’m very impressed with his guitar playing and singing.
> 
> 
> I was never a huge blues fan, nor a hard rock guy. But for some reason Bonamassa struck a chord with me. I love all but one of the 4 Tour De Force BR, and also find the Acoustic sessions at Vienna to be impressive. I plan to purchase all his Blu ray discs over time.
> 
> 
> The Tour De Force series is such a cool idea. 4 concerts over 4 nights, in 4 different venues in London England..
> 
> 
> If you have never heard him and like blues and great guitar playing-give him a listen.


I've seen the shows on Palladia. Joe's a great guitarist for a younger guy. The whole show does get a bit tedious after a while though. Memo to any other guitarists on the board... Practice your pentatonic scales on a regular basis. Some days that's all I work on. If you want to play like joe thats a large part of what will get you there.


----------



## Artslinger

  


Stacie's sound is one part country, one part blues, and one part rock. She flat out rocks from the beginning to end.


The bass-player Al Collins (Stacie's husband) is a current memeber of Jason & The Scorchers. So if you like the Scorchers you'll enjoy this DVD.


Filmed in widescreen the video and sound is really good, though this is not bluray quality.


A good value you get a DVD of the concert along with a CD of the same concert, you can only pick it up on her website (link below) or Amazon UK.

http://www.staciecollins.com/store/


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maritimer555*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24321338
> 
> 
> JOE Bonamassa - Blues/Rock/Guitar
> 
> 
> After hearing about, and listening to digital copies of various Bonamassa concerts I broke down on the weekend and bought one of his Tour De Force Blu Ray discs.(Live at Royal Albert Hall)
> 
> 
> I’m so glad I bought the Blu Ray. As expected the increase in quality vs. my digital version was amazing. The visuals improved greatly and the Audio quality was very good.
> 
> 
> I only discovered Joe Bonamassa and have to say I’m very impressed with his guitar playing and singing.
> 
> 
> I was never a huge blues fan, nor a hard rock guy. But for some reason Bonamassa struck a chord with me. I love all but one of the 4 Tour De Force BR, and also find the Acoustic sessions at Vienna to be impressive. I plan to purchase all his Blu ray discs over time.
> 
> 
> The Tour De Force series is such a cool idea. 4 concerts over 4 nights, in 4 different venues in London England..
> 
> 
> If you have never heard him and like blues and great guitar playing-give him a listen.



I am the ultimate Joe Bonamassa fan, I think I have everything he's ever recorded and saw him live four times and counting. I am curious as to which one of the Tour De Force you didn't like. I like the Shepherds Bush Empire disc the best, followed by The Borderline. The former is a more pure sounding Joe and the latter goes back to his roots. In Hammersmith he incorporates a horn section and more keyboards, which I am still on the fence about and finally, like KevinH. said, there is some overlap with the Royal Albert Hall disc.


Next on your viewing list should be Live At The Beacon Theater with special guests Beth Hart, John Hiatt, and Paul Rodgers and the original Royal Albert Hall concert from 2009.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24324686
> 
> 
> 
> Next on your viewing list should be Live At The Beacon Theater with special guests Beth Hart, John Hiatt, and Paul Rodgers and the original Royal Albert Hall concert from 2009.



I have both of these DVDs, the highlight of the "Live from the Royal Albert Hall" is his stunning Led Zeppelin, ZZ Top medley, "Live At The Beacon Theater" is maybe a little better because of the special guests.


Also don't forget the Black Country Communion Live Over Europe Concert DVD.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24324800
> 
> 
> I have both of these DVDs, the highlight of the "Live from the Royal Albert Hall" is his stunning Led Zeppelin, ZZ Top medley, "Live At The Beacon Theater" is maybe a little better because of the special guests.
> 
> 
> Also don't forget the Black Country Communion Live Over Europe Concert DVD.



I think the Live From The Royal Albert Hall is my personal favorite,among other reasons, it was my first introduction to all things Joe. From the opening chords of Django and the double drum attack all the way to the end. He usually does the Led Zeppelin medley on Just Got Paid, which he has done as an encore and it has morphed over time to include Yes Starship Troopers and even Whitesnake Still Of The Night.


Live At The Beacon is Joe playing at the peak of his career, the special guests just add to it.


I have all the audio CD's of Black Country Communion and have seen parts of Live Over Europe, a good concert to be sure but I just can't stand Glenn Hugh's "rockstar face".


----------



## vision-master

Thanks art, ordered Stacie......


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24324968
> 
> 
> I think the Live From The Royal Albert Hall is my personal favorite,among other reasons, it was my first introduction to all things Joe. From the opening chords of Django and the double drum attack all the way to the end. He usually does the Led Zeppelin medley on Just Got Paid, which he has done as an encore and it has morphed over time to include Yes Starship Troopers and even Whitesnake Still Of The Night.
> 
> 
> Live At The Beacon is Joe playing at the peak of his career, the special guests just add to it.
> 
> 
> I have all the audio CD's of Black Country Communion and have seen parts of Live Over Europe, a good concert to be sure but I just can't stand Glenn Hugh's "rockstar face".




Check out Popa Chubby...


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24326062
> 
> 
> Check out Popa Chubby...



I had never heard of him, wow! He makes a Strat sound totally different. What Popa and Joe both possess is the ability to coax a unique tone out of their guitars that is heavier and sometimes dirtier than i've ever heard. It's that tone that drew me instantly to Joe and now i'll be checking this guy out, thanks!


----------



## CaptMike

^^^^^


Great, and not as arrogant as Joe


----------



## Tom Grooms

Was doing some work on the laptop with the TV running in the background and I hear this killer jam. Is on the Conan Obrien Show. I turn it up and notice the name of the band on the bass drum.


Rock Candy Funk Party


The lead guitarist is none other than our guy Joe Bonamassa. They are promoting a new live concert album due out Feb 25th. Amazon has it @ $22 for the BluRay+2 audio CDs. It's pre-ordered!


----------



## g_bartman

Thought about the RCFP but want to wait for some reviews. Pre ordered the Dukes of September blu-ray. I saw them live and thoroughly enjoyed the show


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24341182
> 
> 
> Was doing some work on the laptop with the TV running in the background and I hear this killer jam. Is on the Conan Obrien Show. I turn it up and notice the name of the band on the bass drum.
> 
> 
> Rock Candy Funk Party
> 
> 
> The lead guitarist is none other than our guy Joe Bonamassa. They are promoting a new live concert album due out Feb 25th. Amazon has it @ $22 for the BluRay+2 audio CDs. It's pre-ordered!



That came about when Joe and Tal ( his drummer ) used to jam with local musicians at a small club in L.A. called the Baked Potato and it became a hit. Joe has many side projects, including two blues albums with Beth Hart as well as appearing on Jon Lords last Concerto For Group And Orchestra. I like R.C.F.P. ok but it is not normally my type of music.


----------



## maritimer555

hi


It is the borderline that i disliked.

As far as non Tour de Force BR i also really like the Royal Albert Hall and acoustic Vienna BR.


----------



## wattsiskey

If you are a Bob Mould fan, the DVD of his concert at the 9:30 Club in DC is very good. I just got this DVD and it's called "Circle of Friends" and it's only $6 from Amazon (new!)..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUI3WY5zPq4 


I'm not the biggest Mould fan out there, but the sound mix on this is excellent and it sounds great on my system. I wish the 9:30 club would record all their concerts like this. I'd buy them all.


The drummer on this is the guy from Fugazi, who is also I believe behind Trixie music which did the production. Which also explains why the mix on the drums is perfect.


----------



## SoulBrother

I just started reading through this thread. I'm on page 4.


I just watched Dio Finding the Sacred Heart: Live in Philly 1986 -- Amazing video and editing. The copy I got was stereo but it's out on Bluray. I might just have to buy it. All the 80's metal cheese is there. They cut to the action, plenty of guitar work, they show the crowd a few times which is awesome to see 1986 metal kids. Just love this concert not that I'm sure it meets your audiophile standards. Anyone have any recommendations for this level of awesome dated cheese? I mean the sound is great, the music is fun but you just can't help but laugh at the headbanging kids and the keyboard solos. Did I say I love this? Help me find more!


----------



## vision-master

Ordered Stacie Collins new DVD + Free Bonus CD: SHININ' LIVE! on Feb 7th, never received item, phone number on Paypal confirmation disconnected.


Sent Email to REV Records, may have to file claim with paypal as I'm out $24 right now.


----------



## Artslinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850#post_24371488
> 
> 
> Ordered Stacie Collins new DVD + Free Bonus CD: SHININ' LIVE! on Feb 7th, never received item, phone number on Paypal confirmation disconnected.
> 
> 
> Sent Email to REV Records, may have to file claim with paypal as I'm out $24 right now.



Strange I received mine without any problem, it did take about 10 working days, are you located in the US?

Maybe try and email them.


----------



## vision-master

Thanks for the heads up, Rex records emailed me this morning, should be here within a couple days.


----------



## Artslinger

  


Blu-ray Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa Live In Amsterdam, which is released on March 24.


The 22-track show was recorded at the city’s Koninklijk Theater Carre and sees Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa delivering material that appeared on their 2011 debut Don’t Explain and 2013 follow-up Seesaw.


Tracklist

01. Amsterdam, Amsterdam!

02. Them There Eyes

03. Sinner’s Prayer

04. Can’t Let Go

05. For My Friends

06. Close To My Fire

07. Rhymes

08. Something’s Got A Hold On Me

09. Your Heart Is As Black As Night

10. Chocolate Jesus

11. Baddest Blues

12. Someday After Awhile (You’ll Be Sorry)

13. Beth introduces the band

14. Well, well

15. If I Tell You I Love You

16. See Saw

17. Strange Fruit

18. Miss Lady

19. I Love You More Than You’ll Ever Know

20. Nutbush City Limits

21. I’d Rather Go Blind

22. Antwerp Jam


----------



## Artslinger

  



Guns n’Roses 3D movie Appetite For Democracy, April 3.


It was shot in 2012 during the band’s residency at the Hard Rock Hotel And Casino in Las Vegas and focused on a selection of their biggest tracks from debut album Appetite For Destruction and most recent work Chinese Democracy.


Appetite For Democracy will be available as a standard DVD featuring full show and interviews; 3D Blu-ray accompanied by 2D version; deluxe DVD and CD; and digital download plus mobile app version.


----------



## Tom Grooms

I'll be adding that to my blind pre-order list, thanks


----------



## MediaFan63

Nice, the last time I saw GNR was in the late 80's. Last I heard, duff and axl are on speaking terms, even played together in England. He talked about it on an episode of That Metal Show. All we need now is for slash and axl to bury the hatchet but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24447071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns n’Roses 3D movie Appetite For Democracy, April 3.
> 
> 
> It was shot in 2012 during the band’s residency at the Hard Rock Hotel And Casino in Las Vegas and focused on a selection of their biggest tracks from debut album Appetite For Destruction and most recent work Chinese Democracy.
> 
> 
> Appetite For Democracy will be available as a standard DVD featuring full show and interviews; 3D Blu-ray accompanied by 2D version; deluxe DVD and CD; and digital download plus mobile app version.



Got a nice HD full concert boot of them in London 2012. It was aired on Wowow TV. GNR won't disappoint.


----------



## Angus.Young

That looks awesome.. will be on a purchase list for me as well...


I saw the "new" GNR twice in last few years.. were both top notch shows..


The second one even started on time....


The first one was about 3 hours late.. but at least the bar stayed open.. I don't think he got on stage until after midnight.. but it was a solid 2 hour set..


----------



## gold2040




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24450288
> 
> 
> Nice, the last time I saw GNR was in the late 80's. Last I heard, duff and axl are on speaking terms, even played together in England. He talked about it on an episode of That Metal Show. All we need now is for slash and axl to bury the hatchet but I'm not holding my breath.


In Slash's own words, been 18 years since he graced a man named William Axl Rose with actual dialogue


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24450288
> 
> 
> Nice, the last time I saw GNR was in the late 80's. Last I heard, duff and axl are on speaking terms, even played together in England. He talked about it on an episode of That Metal Show. All we need now is for slash and axl to bury the hatchet but I'm not holding my breath.



Slash may someday bury the hatchet .. in Axl's head ,,


----------



## mattg3

Hope thats caught on video


----------



## slow ride

Sounds like the Gallagher brothers have gone down the same road. I doubt they will ever reunite.


----------



## mattg3

Not sure how their solo careers are going but I see a reunion before they disappear.


----------



## g_bartman

I've heard both of their solo releases, Noel's is pretty good. The other one, meh.


----------



## slow ride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24497595
> 
> 
> Not sure how their solo careers are going but I see a reunion before they disappear.



I hope you are right!


----------



## mattg3

Well economically it makes sense as brothers get older and hopefully get over trying to beat the crap out of each other on stage, but i must admit that was part of their allure.


----------



## g_bartman

Just checked out The Dukes Of September. Fagan, Scaggs and McDonald. I saw the tour, it's pretty good if you are into that type of music.


----------



## David James

Finally got the Return to Forever Live at Montreux BD.


The sound is amazing, only 20 minutes in and thinking it's one of my best. The instruments are spread out across the speakers. Music is great as well.


No comment on the video yet as it's showing on a 19" monitor for now. Hope to immerse myself in the video later today.


----------



## Aliens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24512204
> 
> 
> Just checked out The Dukes Of September. Fagan, Scaggs and McDonald. I saw the tour, it's pretty good if you are into that type of music.



Thanks for the heads-up. Just ordered the BD.


----------



## MediaFan63

Meh, too many just ok bands.


----------



## MediaFan63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8850_50#post_24453644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24447071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns n’Roses 3D movie Appetite For Democracy, April 3.
> 
> 
> It was shot in 2012 during the band’s residency at the Hard Rock Hotel And Casino in Las Vegas and focused on a selection of their biggest tracks from debut album Appetite For Destruction and most recent work Chinese Democracy.
> 
> 
> Appetite For Democracy will be available as a standard DVD featuring full show and interviews; 3D Blu-ray accompanied by 2D version; deluxe DVD and CD; and digital download plus mobile app version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a nice HD full concert boot of them in London 2012. It was aired on Wowow TV. GNR won't disappoint.
Click to expand...

What did you guys think of the Axl Rose interview that was on That Metal Show from 11/11/11? He seemed to come off as a thoughtful intelligent guy, not at all like he has been portrayed in the media.


----------



## vision-master

Concert DVD's are about dead........ Along with full albums.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MediaFan63*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24669075
> 
> 
> What did you guys think of the Axl Rose interview that was on That Metal Show from 11/11/11? He seemed to come off as a thoughtful intelligent guy, not at all like he has been portrayed in the media.


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24688209
> 
> 
> Concert DVD's are about dead........ Along with full albums.



I dont want this to be true since concert dvds provide so much replay value and enjoyment.Sad thing is i think you are right since Amazon hot new release page on new concert dvds and Blu-ray always had 100 listings but has fallen to 34 this year and many are classical releases.

Full albums have a way to go yet.


----------



## Artslinger

  



A MATTER OF TRUST--THE BRIDGE TO RUSSIA:


The Concert (DVD or Blu-ray) contains newly restored and remastered material from Live In Leningrad, 1987, a full-length concert film that has been unseen since its VHS release. For its DVD and Blu-ray debut, The Concert has been remastered from the original 35millimeter negative and expanded to include 12 previously unreleased performances, more than doubling the running time of the original release.

A MATTER OF TRUST--THE BRIDGE TO RUSSIA: The Concert (DVD or Blu-ray)


1. Prelude/Angry Young Man

2. Allentown

3. Goodnight Saigon

4. Big Man On Mulberry Street

5. Baby Grand

6. An Innocent Man - previously unreleased

7. Honesty - previously unreleased

8. The Longest Time - previously unreleased

9. A Matter Of Trust

10. Only The Good Die Young

11. It's Still Rock And Roll To Me - previously unreleased

12. Sometimes A Fantasy - previously unreleased

13. You May Be Right - previously unreleased

14. Uptown Girl

15. Big Shot

16. Back In The U.S.S.R.

DVD/Blu-ray Extra:

17. Pressure


----------



## mgkdragn

Back in the day, I had the pleasure to see Joel a couple times in his prime .. A MATTER OF TRUST--THE BRIDGE TO RUSSIA is a must buy for me ..


----------



## jcmccorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24688209
> 
> 
> Concert DVD's are about dead........ Along with full albums.



Hmmm, do you really think so? I like concert videos. I'm at the age now where I'm split between going to see an act or just grabbing the Bluray of the tour when (if) it's available and watching it at home with an adult beverage. What makes you think that concert DVD/Blurays are dieing out? Why do you think it's happening?


Cary


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24693267
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you really think so? I like concert videos. I'm at the age now where I'm split between going to see an act or just grabbing the Bluray of the tour when (if) it's available and watching it at home with an adult beverage. What makes you think that concert DVD/Blurays are dieing out? Why do you think it's happening?
> 
> 
> Cary



I can't speak for anyone else, but in my case, I hope they don't go away ..


I throw a 120" image with a horn loaded surround system, kick back with my favorite relaxant, watch when ever I want to .. in whatever state of attire I might be in ..


As opposed to good tickets that get snapped up and scalped 30 seconds after they go on sale, overpriced snacks and beverages, unruly attendees, parking, etc etc ..


You get that way when you pass 60 ..







.. and stay off my lawn, damnit ..


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24693267
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you really think so? I like concert videos. I'm at the age now where I'm split between going to see an act or just grabbing the Bluray of the tour when (if) it's available and watching it at home with an adult beverage. What makes you think that concert DVD/Blurays are dieing out? Why do you think it's happening?
> 
> 
> Cary


Seems to me like there are new releases all the time ...


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmccorm*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24693267
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you really think so? I like concert videos. I'm at the age now where I'm split between going to see an act or just grabbing the Bluray of the tour when (if) it's available and watching it at home with an adult beverage. What makes you think that concert DVD/Blurays are dieing out? Why do you think it's happening?
> 
> 
> Cary



Yes, most definitely. More and more groups now post full length HD concerts for FREE on youtube.


The money is made from touring, not producing concert DVD's for their fans.


The market is so bad now, I don't even bother with DVD's anymore, by the time a group releases a DVD, it's old news.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24693970
> 
> 
> Yes, most definitely. More and more groups now post full length HD concerts for FREE on youtube.



I suppose if folks are happy with that "quality" ..


----------



## mattg3

I watch those youtube concerts because thats all we are given but i would definitely buy a concert dvd if it existed.Lately Im hunting through and buying up as many used concerts for great prices on Amazon.com UK since Im partial to British rock and pop.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24694001
> 
> 
> I suppose if folks are happy with that "quality" ..


Well said. I keep looking for new releases and old ones I've missed. At some point video down loads will be available in full video and audio resolution like Audio releases have. But at this point, it's just not there yet.


----------



## vision-master

Sooooooooooooooo, where's the Allman Brothers NEW DVD that was shot 5 years ago, huh???


Why must I hand feed it to the many???


----------



## HFXguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artslinger*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8880#post_24692343
> 
> 
> A MATTER OF TRUST--THE BRIDGE TO RUSSIA:



Thanks for the heads up. I just pre-ordered


----------



## vision-master

You do know there's tons of (young ppl) new groups rising to the top these day's.


It's better than the 1960's RIGHT NOW!


The 'old' guy's are about done.........


----------



## mattg3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24699804
> 
> 
> You do know there's tons of (young ppl) new groups rising to the top these day's.
> 
> 
> It's better than the 1960's RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> The 'old' guy's are about done.........



Opportunities for music abound today but no comparison to the sixties where you really had to work for your music.No radio stations played anything but middle of the road,only obscure FM channels went near the bands of that age.I remember getting my new music fix on a ham radio my uncle turned me on to.Heard Hendix,Cream and others from Radio Caroline out at sea.Of course it all soon changed when the bands toured the US but those early first tours that cost 3 bucks or so to attend were in old churches and buildings that eventually turned into music clubs.Damn I miss the pioneer spirit of it all.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24699881
> 
> 
> Opportunities for music abound today but no comparison to the sixties where you really had to work for your music.No radio stations played anything but middle of the road,only obscure FM channels went near the bands of that age.I remember getting my new music fix on a ham radio my uncle turned me on to.Heard Hendix,Cream and others from Radio Caroline out at sea.Of course it all soon changed when the bands toured the US but those early first tours that cost 3 bucks or so to attend were in old churches and buildings that eventually turned into music clubs.Damn I miss the pioneer spirit of it all.



There are so many new young fantastic groups out today. Better than the 60's because of the internet. There is an explosion in music going on right now.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24700415
> 
> 
> There is an explosion in music going on right now.



...and we're getting a lot of debris!


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24700652
> 
> 
> ...and we're getting a lot of debris!



So, list some 'modern groups' up and coming groups?


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24701310
> 
> 
> That's weird, the video showed up normally when I made the post - I edited it with the youtube link as well.



I can see it.


----------



## jcmccorm

Dang, I can see it now. I should've tried to refresh the page. Oh well, sorry about that










Cary


----------



## yankeeman

This thread is way too big to go back and read, so this may have been answered, but is there any good Led Zeppilin concert out there on dvd or bluray? I really want a concert only, not one with documentary stuff mixed in. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24729071
> 
> 
> This thread is way too big to go back and read, so this may have been answered, but is there any good Led Zeppilin concert out there on dvd or bluray? I really want a concert only, not one with documentary stuff mixed in. Thanks for any help.



Celebration Day.


----------



## vision-master

Yeah, all the quick action shots that make your head spin, cell phone footage included to nauseate the viewer and over produced like most concert DVD's.....


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24729156
> 
> 
> Celebration Day.



I agree, simply wonderful. The sound mix on the bluray is spectacular.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24730518
> 
> 
> I agree, simply wonderful. The sound mix on the bluray is spectacular.



In many cases I prefer the new arrangements, especially No Quarter. I bought the combo pack with the audio CD so if i'm in the car, I'm covered.


----------



## MediaFan63

Check out the Killers live at the Hangout Music fest on Palladia, its on Now! Pretty decent show.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24730518
> 
> 
> I agree, simply wonderful. The sound mix on the bluray is spectacular.



32 one stars on Amazon, many think the video and audio are awful.


Led Zeppelin (2003) is way better, mi thinks.


Only 8 one stars fyi.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24732245
> 
> 
> 32 one stars on Amazon, many think the video and audio are awful.
> 
> 
> Led Zeppelin (2003) is way better, mi thinks.
> 
> 
> Only 8 one stars fyi.



and 317 five stars on Celebration Day.... By far more positives than the usual whiners...


----------



## ohYew812




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24699804
> 
> 
> You do know there's tons of (young ppl) new groups rising to the top these day's.
> 
> 
> It's better than the 1960's RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> The 'old' guy's are about done.........


 

Perhaps you could enlighten me on just .... oh... say 3 'new' bands that are making better rock than the 60's?


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohYew812*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24764882
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could enlighten me on just .... oh... say 3 'new' bands that are making better rock than the 60's?



Sorry, can't help you, my posts are being censored/ removed.


----------



## ohYew812


Just curious because I can't name any bands that would be considered 'new' that is of any interest.

 

I think the newest stuff I've heard that's pretty good is Avenged 7 fold, anything Jack White (W.S. Raconteurs, etc) but they aren't 'new'.

 

*I don't see any of your posts being censored... so whudup wit dat?


----------



## ohYew812


I have read some older posts in this thread and I cringe at the brutal honesty you've laid out there about Rush In Rio...

 

I am an absolute dyed-in-the-wool Rush fan since 1976. I have seen them every year they have toured since then and 4 times during the Clockwork Angels tour.

 

I was disappointed in the recording as well... and don't even get me started on the original studio release of 'Vapor Trails'.

Talk about disappointment!!!

 

Oh well... they made good on Vapor Trails... the new remaster sounds GREAT!


----------



## ohYew812


Newly purchased Blu-Ray concert/movies, not in any particular order other than memory...

 

1. Bad Co. at Wembley

2. The Concert For George (Harrison)

3. Metallica - Through The Never

4. Supertramp Live in Paris

5. Celebration Day (Led Zep)

6. Rush - Clockwork Angels Tour

7. Chicago and E, W, and F at the Greek Theater

8. AC/DC - Live at Donington

9. (For my wife and kids... just because!) Woodstock - 40th anniversary, special whoop-dee-do version that comes with 2 discs and in a big box that looks like a leather vest.

10. David Gilmour - Remember That Night

11. Foo Fighters - Live at Wembley

12. It Might Get Loud - (Jack White, The Edge, Jimmy Page)

13. John Mayer - Live in LA

14.Killers - Live from Royal Albert Hall

15. Rush - Snakes and Arrows

16. The Who -  Live at ___ (I forget)

 

So... I have enough to keep me busy for awhile. LOL

I just got my first blu-ray player. I'm kind of old-school. Still listen to vinyl too.


----------



## Steve Crowley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohYew812*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24767047
> 
> 
> I have read some older posts in this thread and I cringe at the brutal honesty you've laid out there about Rush In Rio...
> 
> 
> I am an absolute dyed-in-the-wool Rush fan since 1976. I have seen them every year they have toured since then and 4 times during the Clockwork Angels tour.
> 
> 
> I was disappointed in the recording as well... and don't even get me started on the original studio release of 'Vapor Trails'.
> 
> Talk about disappointment!!!
> 
> 
> Oh well... they made good on Vapor Trails... the new remaster sounds GREAT!



Rush Replay is a 3 DVD set that has the Moving Pictures tour. Try some Porcupine Tree with Steven Wilson and some of his solo stuff. Opeth is pretty good. Check out these kids playing 46 and 2 by Tool. One of the best versions, courtesy of band camp. Wasn't like this when I went. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0&list=UU2IJbt-vtn0E2Yn8O_iWmbQ


----------



## Tom Grooms

Oh wow, thanks for the link. That was awesome watching those kids. Rock on...


----------



## ambesolman

+1 for Metallica's Through the Never. Awesome!


----------



## mattg3

Anyone here use Qello services?Lots of concerts but not as varied or international as I would like .I just browsed it since its 5 bucks a month.Wonder what the PQ and SQ are like?


----------



## ohYew812




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24774534
> 
> 
> Anyone here use Qello services?Lots of concerts but not as varied or international as I would like .I just browsed it since its 5 bucks a month.Wonder what the PQ and SQ are like?


 

I use Qello thru my BDP S6200 and I like it. I will keep it as long as they continue to add to their library.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24774534
> 
> 
> Anyone here use Qello services?Lots of concerts but not as varied or international as I would like .I just browsed it since its 5 bucks a month.Wonder what the PQ and SQ are like?



Not DVD's, think you may need to post this on another thread?


----------



## mattg3

Sorry,but I noticed a number of the dvd concerts discussed here are being shown on this service.Not sure if its just a place where dvd concerts are shown 24/7.


----------



## ohYew812




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattg3*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24776972
> 
> 
> Sorry,but I noticed a number of the dvd concerts discussed here are being shown on this service.Not sure if its just a place where dvd concerts are shown 24/7.


Qello?

It's kind of like Netflix for concerts. I've been having it buffer and/or stop lately though... I think they need more servers.


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8910#post_24776728
> 
> 
> Not DVD's, think you may need to post this on another thread?



Are you just being sarcastic? Were you asked to quit posting Youtube concerts? Serious questions.


This thread was started before anything other than DVD's where widely available so, IMHO anything pertaining to getting concerts to your display applies here. DVD's will be gone in short order. Maybe OP could edit title if they are still active.


----------



## primetimeguy

There was a time when he posted multiple YouTube videos a day and this thread turned into nothing but that. Good info but many that follow this thread do so for actual physical releases. It was suggested he simply start a new thread and post them there but hasn't to date.


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8940#post_24802529
> 
> 
> Are you just being sarcastic? Were you asked to quit posting Youtube concerts? Serious questions.
> 
> 
> This thread was started before anything other than DVD's where widely available so, IMHO anything pertaining to getting concerts to your display applies here. DVD's will be gone in short order. Maybe OP could edit title if they are still active.



Posted a playlist of 69 (official releases) from Coachella 2014 (April 11, 12 and 13) filmed in stunning HD.


It was deleted.........


----------



## mdrums

The New Toto 35th Anniversary Blu-Ray is very good. Nice video and excellent audio.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vision-master*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8940#post_24811334
> 
> 
> Posted a playlist of 69 (official releases) from Coachella 2014 (April 11, 12 and 13) filmed in stunning HD.
> 
> 
> It was deleted.........


Which of those were available on DVD?


----------



## olyteddy

There was some really nice streaming from Mountain Jam this weekend. I captured a couple of the bands. Sample:


----------



## Artslinger

ZZ Top: Live at Montreux 2013 Blu-ray

Eagle Rock Entertainment | July 22, 2014

 




1. Got Me Under Pressure

2. Waitin' For The Bus

3. Jesus Just Left Chicago

4. Gimme All Your Lovin'

5. Pincushion

6. I Gotsta Get Paid

7. Flyin' High

8. Kiko

9. I Loved The Woman

10. Foxey Lady

11. My Head's In Mississippi

12. Chartreuse

13. Sharp Dressed Man

14. Legs

15. Tube Snake Boogie

16. La Grange

17. Tush


----------



## vision-master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olyteddy*  /t/280206/concert-dvd-recommendations/8940#post_24816566
> 
> 
> There was some really nice streaming from Mountain Jam this weekend. I captured a couple of the bands. Sample:



Yes, heard about this, but was a little to late. The new way of doing business........


----------



## PooperScooper

primetimeguy said:


> There was a time when he posted multiple YouTube videos a day and this thread turned into nothing but that. Good info but many that follow this thread do so for actual physical releases. It was suggested he simply start a new thread and post them there but hasn't to date.


Yes. This thread is for concerts on discs because too many people subscribe to this thread for concert disc information. Why a new thread hasn't been created for concert videos is beyond me. It's easy to do and a good idea.

larry


----------



## mgkdragn

Artslinger said:


> 




I don't know if this was an actual concert photo or was staged, but none the less, it is absolutely a great rock photo .. apology for off topic, I just felt compelled to comment ..


----------



## ohYew812

This may be old news... but I just got Led Zepplin's 'Celebration Day' and LOVE it!

Great PQ and SQ... my only gripe is the camera editing. They go to too many different cameras and angles to fast.

But boy oh boy do those boys ROCK after all these years!


----------



## vision-master

ohYew812 said:


> This may be old news... but I just got Led Zepplin's 'Celebration Day' and LOVE it!
> 
> Great PQ and SQ... my only gripe is the camera editing. They go to too many different cameras and angles to fast.
> 
> But boy oh boy do those boys ROCK after all these years!



Robert Plant - New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival 2014, looks like an old man who's lost his voice. Time to hang it up Robert.


----------



## bobby94928

Once again, only available on Youtube, not DVD, and he actually sounds pretty decent. He has no need to hang it up. He sounds 10 times better than Sinatra did when he was still performing in his very late years and he filled the floor wherever he played.....


----------



## jcmccorm

mgkdragn said:


> I don't know if this was an actual concert photo or was staged, but none the less, it is absolutely a great rock photo .. apology for off topic, I just felt compelled to comment ..


I was thinking the same thing. I'd buy the poster. 

Cary


----------



## rdgrimes

Slightly OT here, but its as good a place as any. Just out on BD and DVD, B.B. King; The Life Of Riley.
This is the first ever true bio of the King of the Blues, and a must-have for any fan.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IYLWSP2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## vision-master

bobby94928 said:


> Once again, only available on Youtube, not DVD, and he actually sounds pretty decent. He has no need to hang it up. He sounds 10 times better than Sinatra did when he was still performing in his very late years and he filled the floor wherever he played.....


So you seen John Fogerty's awful performance too, no?


Time to disregard the old coots and join in on the new vibration. 


The World has changed, 1969 is over, yet the Stones are keeping the old vibe going (for how long)?


----------



## bobby94928

I'm actually older than most of those old coots and I'll keep them, thank you very much. I'll leave all that new vibration up to you young'uns. The Stones, obviously, aren't the only oldies going and I say more power to them. That said, I'm not sure why you have to keep harping about music that other people seem to like and you don't. You listen to yours and we'll listen to ours. We'll probably be dead in front of you and then you can listen to the new generation harp about that crap that you like.


----------



## vision-master

Bobby, the World has changed, it's a whole new vibration, remember the Beach Boy's 'Good Vibrations'. Remember how music changed in the 1960's, well the change is upon us once again. It's a whole new vibe and it's wonderful. 


The chicks are rising to the top.


----------



## bobby94928

At my age, chicks are less important. But let me say that CCR and Zep, for me, meant that everything was rising.....


----------



## David James

vision-master said:


> Robert Plant - New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival 2014, looks like an old man who's lost his voice. Time to hang it up Robert.





vision-master said:


> So you seen John Fogerty's awful performance too, no?
> 
> 
> Time to disregard the old coots and join in on the new vibration.
> 
> 
> The World has changed, 1969 is over, yet the Stones are keeping the old vibe going (for how long)?





vision-master said:


> Bobby, the World has changed, it's a whole new vibration, remember the Beach Boy's 'Good Vibrations'. Remember how music changed in the 1960's, well the change is upon us once again. It's a whole new vibe and it's wonderful.


My word, give it a rest. You want change, how about you stop being a broken record.


----------



## PooperScooper

*Yes Live At Queens Park Rangers Stadium: Gates Of Q.P.R. Vol. 2*

Picked up this DVD at Amazon solely because I don't have any other discs with Moraz playing with Yes. Video is decent but the sound could be better. I've heard worse, but mix is uneven and somewhat muddy in parts. I knew what I was buying but it was actually a tad better than I thought it would be. Highlight for me was seeing them play "Sweet Dreams" live. I don't recall seeing them play it the numerous times I saw them in the 70's. But that doesn't mean they didn't play it... 

larry


----------



## tuthill

*The Flatlanders*

If you like good old honkytonk style c&w this is a great concert. Not for the Keith Urban set.

http://www.amazon.com/Flatlanders-Live-Austin-TX-The/dp/B00064VQZ8


----------



## Artslinger

tuthill said:


> If you like good old honkytonk style c&w this is a great concert. Not for the Keith Urban set.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Flatlanders-Live-Austin-TX-The/dp/B00064VQZ8


Yes, I can recommend most of the Live from Austin series. Good no frills audio and video production, note that the older (but good) sets are not in widescreen. I own all these and they are great.

Waylon Jennings - Live from Austin, TX

John Hiatt - Live From Austin TX

Dave Alvin - Live from Austin, TX

Johnny Cash - Live From Austin TX 

Steve Earle - Live From Austin, TX 

Richard Thompson - Live from Austin, TX

Dwight Yoakam - Live From Austin Tx


----------



## gold2040

Queen: Live At The Rainbow '74

http://www.queenonline.com/en/news-archive/press-release-live-at-the-rainbow-to-be-released-in-september/










The first official and remastered DVD/Bluray of Queen at there most hardest

Trailer


----------



## Tack

vision-master said:


> Bobby, the World has changed, it's a whole new vibration, remember the Beach Boy's 'Good Vibrations'. Remember how music changed in the 1960's, well the change is upon us once again. It's a whole new vibe and it's wonderful.


I dunno. To me, it's like food. You like it or you don't. It's hard to convince yourself to get excited about something you just aren't excited about. It's a biological thing.

There is quite a bit of newer stuff that I do like, but not much of it is "big" enough to be a "Concert DVD". FWIW my kids (18 - 26 Years old) feel pretty much the same. I spend quite a bit of time with my 18 yo listening to some really cool stuff on Soundcloud, but it's all pretty removed from the mainstream. Deadmau5, Blue Stahli, etc are never going to be ripe pickings for "Concert DVD" anyway, with one and two man bands. 

Sorry for the "old guy" rant, but I remember sitting with my friends watching the early days of MTV. One of my thoughts within the first two years was that the music as I knew it was probably coming to an end. With the advent of the music video, the attractiveness of the performers became more important by an order of magnitude. I recall thinking that most (not all) of the music that I really liked was performed by some seriously ugly dudes. How much talent are we leaving on the table now if the artist fails the "looks that sell" category? Does Geddy Lee, Rick Ocasek, Iggy Pop, Joey Ramone, etc ad infinitum ever get even a small chance today? These guys music touched my soul. WIth the rare exception, my soul is not touched anymore. I fully accept that this may be due to my "old dude" status, but so far it's not a lock as I try as hard as I can to be open and I keep a dialogue with my kids and their friends. I honestly _want_ to find new stuff that is good. Overall and subjectively, it just isn't.

If the "new vibe" was indeed so _wonderful_, you wouldn't need to tell people they need to embrace it. Rock and Roll was viral fifty years before there was an internet. You can't keep a good sound down.

Nothing personal here VM, just talking.

BTW here's some rocking new stuff that you'll never see on a DVD. Nobody is going to want to see one dude sitting at a synthesizer hammering out mixes and samples. Doesn't make it bad, just makes it not as compelling as a multi person, high talent band.


----------



## mattg3

As another old timer who grew up and went to concerts,clubs and parks to see all the great bands of the sixties,I think we are looking to have that experience again without all the crap that now goes along with trying to attend a live show.Concert dvds have been my music fix for years but now the influx has dried up.Very little being released.A big HD screen and surround sound is better than a live front row seat and the replay factor is infinite.Im not against new stuff and am always searching for a sound that appeals to me but i want to see it,not just hear it.


----------



## PooperScooper

re: Queen discs

Can't wait to see the concert! First two Queen albums are my favorites.

re: musical tastes

A new thread would be appropriate if people really want to discuss it. 

larry


----------



## David James

PooperScooper said:


> re: Queen discs
> 
> Can't wait to see the concert! First two Queen albums are my favorites.


I'll include the 3rd as well, but yeah, the first Queen and Queen II are amazing.


----------



## vision-master

Tack said:


> I dunno. To me, it's like food. You like it or you don't. It's hard to convince yourself to get excited about something you just aren't excited about. It's a biological thing.
> 
> There is quite a bit of newer stuff that I do like, but not much of it is "big" enough to be a "Concert DVD". FWIW my kids (18 - 26 Years old) feel pretty much the same. I spend quite a bit of time with my 18 yo listening to some really cool stuff on Soundcloud, but it's all pretty removed from the mainstream. Deadmau5, Blue Stahli, etc are never going to be ripe pickings for "Concert DVD" anyway, with one and two man bands.
> 
> Sorry for the "old guy" rant, but I remember sitting with my friends watching the early days of MTV. One of my thoughts within the first two years was that the music as I knew it was probably coming to an end. With the advent of the music video, the attractiveness of the performers became more important by an order of magnitude. I recall thinking that most (not all) of the music that I really liked was performed by some seriously ugly dudes. How much talent are we leaving on the table now if the artist fails the "looks that sell" category? Does Geddy Lee, Rick Ocasek, Iggy Pop, Joey Ramone, etc ad infinitum ever get even a small chance today? These guys music touched my soul. WIth the rare exception, my soul is not touched anymore. I fully accept that this may be due to my "old dude" status, but so far it's not a lock as I try as hard as I can to be open and I keep a dialogue with my kids and their friends. I honestly _want_ to find new stuff that is good. Overall and subjectively, it just isn't.
> 
> If the "new vibe" was indeed so _wonderful_, you wouldn't need to tell people they need to embrace it. Rock and Roll was viral fifty years before there was an internet. You can't keep a good sound down.
> 
> Nothing personal here VM, just talking.
> 
> BTW here's some rocking new stuff that you'll never see on a DVD. Nobody is going to want to see one dude sitting at a synthesizer hammering out mixes and samples. Doesn't make it bad, just makes it not as compelling as a multi person, high talent band. https://www.youtube.com/w atch?v=jATOZhxX1CY&feature=kp


Jonathan Wilson - most excellent. Filmed on 06-12-2014


----------



## vision-master

*Thread needs to be re-titled "Concert dvd/ multimedia recommendations" *


----------



## primetimeguy

Just watched the GNR Appetite for Democracy Blu-ray last night. I thought the audio and video quality was great but nothing special about the show. I was a buy worried as I had watched the concert the day before on AXS and the audio was terrible.


----------



## ambesolman

Recently watched Rage Against the Machine: Live at the Grand Olympic Auditorium DVD (2000). Good concert but I've heard better audio, not terrible though.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## ohYew812

Vision-Master, you are a funny dude... stuck on repeat, but funny.

I like the comparison to food... just because the 'new' style of white sauce and exotic stinky cheese are all the rage, doesn't mean I won't stop ordering good ol' pepperoni.

There is _some_ good new stuff (to me.. after all music is as subjective as food) but watching Celebration Day was awesome!

Love the Aerosmith in Japan, David Gilmour, and Toto's too!


----------



## hanesian

vision-master said:


> *Thread needs to be re-titled "Concert dvd/ multimedia recommendations" *



I actually appreciate many of your streaming concert suggestions, vision-master, but I'm still curious why you don't simply start a new thread, instead of persisting in trying to change an established sticky thread. 

I'm sure many folks would be interested in such a thread. Why not go for it?!


----------



## vision-master

Needs to be pinned, no heavy metal!


----------



## hanesian

You start the thread, you make it about what *you* want. That's why there are 50 kabillion threads hereabouts. 

Give or take. 

After you get it started, share the link here so others interested can join in. It'll be fun.


----------



## mattg3

vision-master said:


> needs to be pinned, no heavy metal!


yes


----------



## vision-master

mattg3 said:


> yes


No grainy titles, strive for good HD gigs.


Titles should be over 20 minutes in length.


Live concerts ONLY.


No posting of DVDrips.\\


One thing I've noticed is, some great stuff get's removed quickly never to be shown again.


Got over 50 (official live videos) from Coachella 2014, one day about a week ago they where all removed, gone forever.


----------



## bobby94928

vision-master said:


> No grainy titles, strive for good HD gigs.
> 
> 
> Titles should be over 20 minutes in length.
> 
> 
> Live concerts ONLY.
> 
> 
> No posting of DVDrips.\\
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed is, some great stuff get's removed quickly never to be shown again.
> 
> 
> Got over 50 (official live videos) from Coachella 2014, one day about a week ago they where all removed, gone forever.


Yet, if you had started your own thread, all of them would still be there. It is really easy to start a thread, why don't you try it....


----------



## vision-master

bobby94928 said:


> Yet, if you had started your own thread, all of them would still be there. It is really easy to start a thread, why don't you try it....


 
Did a couple times, it went nowhere.


Some great Newport Jazz festival movies out right now!


King of Blues 2007 - nice!


----------



## hanesian

vision-master said:


> Did a couple times, it went nowhere.


Where are these threads you started? What do you mean it went nowhere? 

I'm confused.


----------



## bobby94928

vision-master said:


> Did a couple times, it went nowhere.
> 
> 
> Some great Newport Jazz festival movies out right now!
> 
> 
> King of Blues 2007 - nice!


I see that you started 2 threads, Download Festival and Hurricane Festival. Instead of having individual concerts or festivals, you need to start a Media Concert Recommendations thread and put all of your stuff there. You might even get a sticky!


----------



## vision-master

Started new thread 'Media Concert Recommendations' and noticed I can't post videos without using 'url'

No YouTube icon?

I'm assuming this option was disabled for me.


Why should I care?


----------



## PooperScooper

Where's the thread?


----------



## vision-master

Did not bother as I noticed no icon for [youtube]


Looked and looked and looked, no icon.


~bye.....


----------



## olyteddy

Huh? We don't need no stinkin Icon...







Just use the URL!


----------



## hanesian

olyteddy said:


> Huh? We don't need no stinkin Icon...
> 
> Just use the URL!


Amen.

Nothing disabled for you. None of us have a Youtube icon. Copying and pasting a youtube url is a snap. Never been easier.


----------



## Gecko85

Currently watching "US Festival 1983: Days 1-3" using Amazon Prime free streaming. Sooooo disappointing!

The US Festival (1983 version) was a 4 day festival, but this supposed concert film only shows bits and pieces of 3 of the 4 days, and leaves out a TON of bands. Plus, each band gets 1 (maybe 2) songs. Some of the songs have interviews going on over the top of the performance, others show nothing but the audience with very little of the band. 

This is a seriously horrible excuse for a concert film, which is too bad. It could have been great. For great 80's live performances, I'll stick with "Urgh! A Music War".


----------



## ohYew812

Just got this in the mail from Amazon...



LOVE IT!!!

ZZ Top is on it for this concert. Get it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## antennahead

ohYew812 said:


> Just got this in the mail from Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> ZZ Top is on it for this concert. Get it, you won't be disappointed.


Much better than the "Live From Texas" disc?


----------



## bubblysandy

Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds - International Magic Live at The O2 

Though the chief songwriter behind Oasis went solo, from a technical perspective, this show was pretty tight. There wasn't much on the showmanship side but from a technical perspective, this is a no-frills rock show without the pomp and circumstance of a major gig, and that's just fine.


----------



## mattg3

Love this one and hope now as they age the Gallagher brothers put Oasis together one last time.Of course they still must beat the crap out of each other onstage.


----------



## ambesolman

mattg3 said:


> Love this one and hope now as they age the Gallagher brothers put Oasis together one last time.Of course they still must beat the crap out of each other onstage.



Hope they still do that too


----------



## Tornado Red

Great thread, just read the last few pages. I've got about 150 BD concerts...seems to be a disease with me. Last few purchases were The Who Live in London 2013, Peter Gabriel's Back To Front, All My Friends Gregg Allman tribute, Elton's Million Dollar Piano, Toto Live In Poland, ZZ Top's 2013 in Montreux. Like them all, though I have Elton's '60' which I prefer over this one. I'll second on the ZZ Top in Montreux, lots of fun and better audio/video than Live in Dallas I thought. I'm not a drummer, can anyone explain Frank Beard's new drum set, more specifically, what the 2 cylinders do on the front of his kick drums with what appears to be pneumatic lines running to a centre piece?


----------



## lebron

Celebration Day from Led Zeppelin was great, I think you can see it on youtube actually?


----------



## bobby94928

lebron said:


> Celebration Day from Led Zeppelin was great, I think you can see it on youtube actually?


but it is so much better on bluray...


----------



## bigrushhead

Most of the Concert BR DVD`s I have are already mentioned in this thread, the only one I will likely add at some point is the Iron Maiden 666.

My favorite past time for awhile now is to pick a night(either Fri or Sat) grab the Southern Comfort and surf Youtube for a new Concert to watch......As attached as some of us older guys are to the older well known bands, I just can`t stomach some of the live performances..IMO Def Leppard sound horrible these days, and they used to put on one hell of a show and always sounded great live.

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet and its not availavle in BR as far as I know, but I can`t stop watching it, sounds so close to the original song`s on the Radio and its really well done...are you ready for it?.......ELO`s Zoom.
I guess some hard core fans don`t like it, cause it doesn`t have a full Orchestra, but only 2 Violinist`s, but watch for yourself and decide..I think it kicks serious buttocks.


----------



## lebron

bobby94928 said:


> but it is so much better on bluray...


HD sound ROCKS!


----------



## smasher50

fwiw, stevie ray Vaughan - live at the el mocambo not blu ray but an awesome performance of one of the greatest that walked this earth. a young srv in a Toronto nightclub


----------



## Artslinger

bigrushhead said:


> Most of the Concert BR DVD`s I have are already mentioned in this thread, the only one I will likely add at some point is the Iron Maiden 666.
> 
> My favorite past time for awhile now is to pick a night(either Fri or Sat) grab the Southern Comfort and surf Youtube for a new Concert to watch......As attached as some of us older guys are to the older well known bands, I just can`t stomach some of the live performances..IMO Def Leppard sound horrible these days, and they used to put on one hell of a show and always sounded great live.
> 
> Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet and its not availavle in BR as far as I know, but I can`t stop watching it, sounds so close to the original song`s on the Radio and its really well done...are you ready for it?.......ELO`s Zoom.
> I guess some hard core fans don`t like it, cause it doesn`t have a full Orchestra, but only 2 Violinist`s, but watch for yourself and decide..I think it kicks serious buttocks.


I agree on both these Iron Maiden 666 is a kick ass concert DVD, and ELO Zoom is a great example of the talent of Jeff Lynne.


----------



## Tack

Artslinger said:


> I agree on both these Iron Maiden 666 is a kick ass concert DVD, and* ELO Zoom is a great example of the talent of Jeff Lynne.*



It is a really really good DVD that doesn't get old. Rosie Vela is pretty easy on the eyes too


----------



## Tom899

Tack said:


> It is a really really good DVD that doesn't get old. Rosie Vela is pretty easy on the eyes too



+1


----------



## vision-master

Santana Corazon - Live from Mexico.

Blu-ray 

_1. Introduction [Live From Mexico] (1:08)_
_2. Our Prayer [Live From Mexico] (4:25)_
_3. Jingo [Live From Mexico] (7:18)_
_4. Iron Lion Zion [Live From Mexico] (6:01)_
_5. La Flaca [Live From Mexico] (5:49)_
_6. Black Magic Woman [Live From Mexico] (3:53)_
_7. Gypsy Queen [Live From Mexico] (3:17)_
_8. Oye Como Va [Live From Mexico] (4:53)_
_9. Samba Pa Ti [Live From Mexico] (5:51)_
_10. Amor Correspondido [Live From Mexico] (4:34)_
_11. Margarita [Live From Mexico] (5:55)_
_12. Indy [Live From Mexico] (4:48)_
_13. Maria Maria [Live From Mexico] (6:58)_
_14. Evil Ways [Live From Mexico] (5:54)_
_15. Europa [Live From Mexico] (4:29)_
_16. Una Noche en Nápoles [Live From Mexico] (6:15)_
_17. Besos de Lejos [Live From Mexico] (6:29)_
_18. Kyoto, November 5, 1976, Part 1 [as Performed by Salvador Santana] [Live From Mexico] (2:26)_
_19. Corazón Espinado [Live From Mexico] (5:27)_
_20. Cindy Blackman Santana Drum and Benny Bass Solo [Live From Mexico] (4:45)_
_21. Smooth [Live From Mexico] (4:43)_
_22. Soul Sacrifice [Live From Mexico] (6:19)_
_23. Saideira [Live From Mexico] (12:13)_
_24. Cielito Lindo/Descarga Divine Explosion [Live From Mexico] (6:25)_
_25. End Credits [Live From Mexico] (2:40)_
_26. Live It To Believe It Documentary [Live From Mexico] (29:35)_
_27. Vallarta Nayarit: Live It To Believe It [Live From Mexico] (1:01)_
_28. Menu [Live From Mexico: Live It To Believe It] (0:42)_

_CD_

_1. Our Prayer [Live] (4:42)_
_2. Jingo [Live] (7:04)_
_3. Iron Lion Zion [Live] (5:40)_
_4. La Flaca [Live] (5:43)_
_5. Amor Correspondido [Live] (4:17)_
_6. Margarita [Live] (5:30)_
_7. Indy [Live] (4:41)_
_8. Maria Maria [Live] (6:49)_
_9. Una Noche en Nápoles [Live] (5:15)_
_10. Besos de Lejos [Live] (6:08)_
_11. Kyoto, November 5, 1976, Pt. 1 [as Performed by Salvador Santana] [Live] (2:27)_
_12. Corazón Espinado [Live] (4:59)_
_13. Cindy Blackman Santana Drum Solo [Live] (2:07)_
_14. Soul Sacrifice [Live] (5:44)_
_15. Saideira [Live] (4:46)_
_16. Cielito Lindo / Descarga Divine Explosion [Live] (3:18)_


----------



## PooperScooper

gold2040 said:


> Queen: Live At The Rainbow '74
> 
> http://www.queenonline.com/en/news-...e-at-the-rainbow-to-be-released-in-september/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first official and remastered DVD/Bluray of Queen at there most hardest


Watched most of this last night. Video is quite good for 1974, audio and performace are excellent!

larry


----------



## PooperScooper

*Yes - Songs from Tsongas*










Video, audio, and performance all excellent! Very interesting mix of songs.

larry


----------



## cardoski

Wow great thread, I am only recently getting into concerts with my PJ setup. Maybe I will work my way through this entire thread. Watched a Dire Straits concert from 1983 in London, awesome stuff.


----------



## JBaumgart

cardoski said:


> Wow great thread, I am only recently getting into concerts with my PJ setup. Maybe I will work my way through this entire thread. Watched a Dire Straits concert from 1983 in London, awesome stuff.


Have that one and have watched it many times!


----------



## vision-master

PooperScooper said:


> Video, audio, and performance all excellent! Very interesting mix of songs.
> 
> larry



Thanks, gotta order this one.


----------



## bigrushhead

cardoski said:


> Wow great thread, I am only recently getting into concerts with my PJ setup. Maybe I will work my way through this entire thread. Watched a Dire Straits concert from 1983 in London, awesome stuff.


 Would love to get a good BR Concert of theirs.Most of the stuff floating around on youtube is not all that impressive. Some of their CD`s stood out for awesome sound quality, so would be nice to get a high quality Concert disc out of them as well.


----------



## JBaumgart

bigrushhead said:


> Would love to get a good BR Concert of theirs.Most of the stuff floating around on youtube is not all that impressive. Some of their CD`s stood out for awesome sound quality, so would be nice to get a high quality Concert disc out of them as well.


The sound quality of the BluRay concert in question (aLCHEMY Live) is good, considering it was recorded in 1983. While not as high quality as their studio recordings, it's very acceptable and doesn't detract too much from the fun viewing experience. And I really doubt that anything better will ever be released - it just wasn't a priority back in those days.


----------



## mattg3

Dire straits getting back together would be a nice option.


----------



## stan47islav

Within Temptation had a pretty good dvd out and Nightwish.


----------



## dmeadows1

Just browsing this thread and I agree with so many. A couple I love is "Joni Mitchell - Shadows and Light" not great quality but to watch Jaco and Pat and the rest, that band was so tight.

Another is Romantic Warrior "Return to Forever" on blu-ray, wow.


----------



## vision-master

*'Memoirs of a Madman'* 
_2-dvd set coming out on October 14th!!_







 

_Details on the *"Memoirs Of A Madman"* 2-DVD set are as follows:_

_DVD One features more than two dozen of *Ozzy*'s classic and unforgettable music videos from across his discography, including a bonus alternate version of *"Mama, I'm Coming Home"* and making-of footage from the videos *"Let Me Hear You Scream"* and *"Life Won't Wait"*._

_DVD Two features live performances and interview clips spanning *Ozzy*'s solo journey, much of which makes its debut on DVD. Some selections have appeared on long-out-of-print VHS releases; others will be seen here for the first time, making this an essential package for fans old and new. *Ozzy*'s union of music and visuals could not be more perfect, and the *"Memoirs Of A Madman"* DVD showcases that to brilliant effect._
_The *"Memoirs Of A Madman"* DVD track listing is as follows:_

_DVD 1_

_The Music Videos_
_* *Bark At The Moon*_
_* *So Tired*_
_* *The Ultimate Sin*_
_* *Lightning Strikes*_
_* *Crazy Train*_
_* *Miracle Man*_
_* *Crazy Babies*_
_* *Breaking All The Rules*_
_* *No More Tears*_
_* *Mama, I'm Coming Home*_
_* *Mr. Tinkertrain*_
_* *Time After Time*_
_* *Road To Nowhere*_
_* *I Don't Want To Change The World* (Live)_
_* *Changes*_
_* *Perry Mason*_
_* *I Just Want You*_
_* *See You On The Other Side*_
_* *Back On Earth*_
_* *Gets Me Through*_
_* *Dreamer*_
_* *In My Life*_
_* *I Don't Wanna Stop*_
_* *Let Me Hear You Scream*_
_* *Life Won't Wait*_
_* *Let It Die*_
_Bonus_
_* *Mama, I'm Coming Home* (alternate version)_
_* *The Making of Let Me Hear You Scream*_
_* *The Making of Life Won't Wait*_

_DVD 2_

_Rochester, NY 1981_
_* *I Don't Know*_
_* *Suicide Solution*_
_* *Mr. Crowley*_
_* *Crazy Train*_
_Ozzy's Bunker_
_Albuquerque, NM 1982_
_* *Over The Mountain*_
_MTV 1982 New York, NY 1982_
_* *Fairies Wear Boots* (clip)_
_Ozzy's Bunker_
_Entertainment USA 1984 Kansas City, MO 1986 (Jake E Lee, Phil Soussan, Randy Castillo)_
_* *Bark At The Moon*_
_* *Never Know Why*_
_Ozzy's Bunker_
_* *Killer Of Giants*_
_* *Thank God For The Bomb*_
_* *Secret Loser*_
_Ozzy's Bunker_
_Philadelphia, PA 1989 (Zakk Wylde, Geezer Butler, Randy Castillo)_
_* *Bloodbath In Paradise*_
_* *Tattooed Dancer*_
_* *Miracle Man*_
_MTV 1989 Marquee, UK 1991 (Zakk Wylde, Mike Inez, Randy Castillo)_
_* *Bark At The Moon* (clip)_
_Studio 1992 _
_San Diego, CA 1992 (Zakk Wylde, Mike Inez, Randy Castillo)_
_* *I Don't Want To Change The World*_
_* *Road To Nowhere*_
_Japan 1992_
_* *Ozzy's Bunker*_
_* *No More Tears*_
_Studio 1992_
_* *Desire*_
_MTV 1992_
_* *Mama, I'm Coming Home*_
_Studio 1992_

_* *"Ozzmosis" Recording Session 1995*_
_Ozzfest 1996 (Joe Holmes, Robert Trujillo, Mike Bordin)_
_* *Perry Mason*_
_Fame & Fortune _
_Tokyo, Japan 2001 (Zakk Wylde, Robert Trujillo, Mike Bordin)_
_* *Gets Me Through*_
_Fame & Fortune_
_Ozzfest 2007 (Zakk Wylde, Blasko, Mike Bordin)_
_* *Not Going Away*_
_"Black Rain" Photo Shoot_
_Las Vegas, NV 2007 (Zakk Wylde, Blasko, Mike Bordin, Adam Wakeman)_
_* *I Don't Wanna Stop*_
_"Scream" Recording Session 2010_
_London, England 2010 (Gus G, Blasko, Tommy Clufetos, Adam Wakeman)_
_* *Let Me Hear You Scream*_
_Bonus_
_Philadelphia, PA 1989 (Zakk Wylde, Geezer Butler, Randy Castillo)_
_* *Flying High Again*_
_Tokyo, Japan 2001 (Zakk Wylde, Robert Trujillo, Mike Bordin)_
_* *Believer*_


----------



## hotelcalifornia

Some great music to check out on blu-ray...

*John Mayer - Where the light is
John Legend - Live from Philadelphia
Josh Groban - Awake*


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Mr. Muddy "Hoochie Coochie" Waters


----------



## vision-master

This title will be released on November 11, 2014.








_Feast Of Friends is a documentary The Doors themselves wanted to make about themselves on the road during their Summer Tour in 1968. It is the first and only film produced by The Doors about The Doors._


----------



## Artslinger

Jason & the Scorchers 30 YEAR Birthday Bash DVD!

Release date: 29 October 2014











For all those Scorchers fans, pretty sure this is the only concert DVD they have ever released.
For now it can only be ordered from their website.

http://jasonandthescorchers.com/merch


*SET 1*
Mona Lee
Shop It Around
Gettin’ Nowhere Fast
Beat on the Mountain
When the Angels Cry
Golden Days
Thanks for the Ride
Mother of Greed
White Lies
I’m Stickin With You
Still Tied
Golden Ball and Chain
We Got it Goin’ On

*SET 2*
Both Sides of the Line
Lost Highway
Land of the Free
Harvest Moon
Last Time Around
Auld Lang Syne
Good Things Come To Those Who Wait
I Can’t Help Myself
Pray For Me Mama (I’m A Gypsy Now)
When Did it Get So Easy (to Lie to Me)
Better Than This
Drugstore Truck Drivin’ Man
Broken Whiskey Glass
Moonshine Guy/Releasing Celtic Prisoners
Absolutely Sweet Marie


----------



## badgerpilot

Caro Emerald - In Concert. Excellent video and audio.

http://www.amazon.com/In-Concert-Bl...8&qid=1414689370&sr=8-3&keywords=caro+emerald


----------



## CCSchoch

Metallica's Through the Never concert film from 2013 has AWESOME sound on Blu Ray!!!!


----------



## primetimeguy

CCSchoch said:


> Metallica's Through the Never concert film from 2013 has AWESOME sound on Blu Ray!!!!


Since that one is more of a film, what is it like? Still a lot of concert footage?


----------



## CCSchoch

primetimeguy said:


> Since that one is more of a film, what is it like? Still a lot of concert footage?


Oh yeah...it's really 90% concert footage and 10% of a story line weaved in and out of the film...

I just mentioned the Audio..but the Video is done really well too!!! It was filmed over 3 nights intended for a movie release, so every shot is pristine.

I'd say even if you're not a Metallica fan per say, you'd enjoy it just for the crystal clear audio and the visuals!!!


----------



## eljaycanuck

In alphabetical order:
- Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City
- Eagles: Farewell I Tour - Live from Melbourne
- Heart: Alive in Seattle
- Iron Maiden: Flight 666
- Metallica: Français Pour Une Nuit
- The Police: Certifiable


----------



## primetimeguy

CCSchoch said:


> Oh yeah...it's really 90% concert footage and 10% of a story line weaved in and out of the film...
> 
> I just mentioned the Audio..but the Video is done really well too!!! It was filmed over 3 nights intended for a movie release, so every shot is pristine.
> 
> I'd say even if you're not a Metallica fan per say, you'd enjoy it just for the crystal clear audio and the visuals!!!


Thanks, just ordered!


----------



## CCSchoch

primetimeguy said:


> Thanks, just ordered!


Enjoy and report back your thoughts.


----------



## mattg3

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O1GGAGW...TF8&colid=3QAZ6304O3VE9&coliid=I1TFZ4Y0FDNN2S

Jeff Beck has a new Blu Ray coming out this month.Looks like a stadium show with new band.I think its all instrumental and no keyboards this time around.Wonder if it will have same excellent sound and video that Ronnie Scotts did?


----------



## PooperScooper

mattg3 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O1GGAGW...TF8&colid=3QAZ6304O3VE9&coliid=I1TFZ4Y0FDNN2S
> 
> Jeff Beck has a new Blu Ray coming out this month.Looks like a stadium show with new band.I think its all instrumental and no keyboards this time around.Wonder if it will have same excellent sound and video that Ronnie Scotts did?


Eagle Rock usually does a top notch production job. Since it's a recent concert it should have excellent PQ/AQ. I pre-ordered.

larry


----------



## primetimeguy

CCSchoch said:


> Enjoy and report back your thoughts.


Metallica Through the Never came today. Gave it a quick run through today and the audio is great! PQ is a bit grainy but I'm mostly listening rather than watching anyway. Overall, this is a good disc.


----------



## CCSchoch

primetimeguy said:


> Metallica Through the Never came today. Gave it a quick run through today and the audio is great! PQ is a bit grainy but I'm mostly listening rather than watching anyway. Overall, this is a good disc.


After recommending it last week, I popped it back in because it had been awhile...forgot how really great it sounded!!! I didn't find it grainy, but guess I never really looked for it either... won't attempt to look either, like you I am mostly just listening and rocking out to it!!!


----------



## Stevetd

Another big thumbs up for Metallica Through the Never.


----------



## mattg3

The state of new concert releases is pathetic.Amazon hot new releases in this category used to boast 100 items and its now down to 53 with 65% classical orchestra releases.


----------



## Artslinger

mattg3 said:


> The state of new concert releases is pathetic.Amazon hot new releases in this category used to boast 100 items and its now down to 53 with 65% classical orchestra releases.



I agree 100%. You would think more bands would release concert DVDs.

Weird is I can find more smaller lesser known band concert releases then the more well known bands, maybe the copyright stuff makes it more a hassle then it worth.


----------



## JBaumgart

I'm wondering if the concert releases don't adversely impact ticket sales to live concerts, and if that may have something to do with it.


----------



## CaptMike

I need to order some blu-ray discs for my new Sammy 8550

What are your recommendations for music or otherwise?


----------



## David James

Big thumbs up for the new Jeff Beck Live in Tokyo Blu-Ray.

The song selection is outstanding.
The playing is exceptional
The sound is among the best I own.
I haven't watched in my projector yet so I can't comment on the video.


----------



## frcnorth

There are some concerts contained in CD packages that may have been overlooked. They are not Blu-Ray and sound quality is usually pretty good. The ones I have picked up are:

Arc Angels: Living In A Dream
Joe Bonnamassa: So, It's Like That
Eric Gales: Live
Stoney Curtis Band: Live
Fleetwood Mac: Live In Boston
Steve Miller Band: Fly Like An Eagle, 30 Anniversary Edition
Drive By Truckers: English Oceans, Deluxe Edition
U2: Under A Blood Red Sky, Deluxe Edition
Joanne Shaw Taylor: Songs From The Road


----------



## frcnorth

There are some concerts contained in CD packages that may have been overlooked. They are not Blu-Ray and sound quality is usually pretty good. The ones I have picked up are:

Arc Angels: Living In A Dream
Joe Bonnamassa: So, It's Like That
Eric Gales: Live
Stoney Curtis Band: Live
Fleetwood Mac: Live In Boston
Steve Miller Band: Fly Like An Eagle, 30 Anniversary Edition
Drive By Truckers: English Oceans, Deluxe Edition
U2: Under A Blood Red Sky, Deluxe Edition
Joanne Shaw Taylor: Songs From The Road


----------



## mylan

frcnorth said:


> There are some concerts contained in CD packages that may have been overlooked. They are not Blu-Ray and sound quality is usually pretty good. The ones I have picked up are:
> 
> Arc Angels: Living In A Dream
> Joe Bonnamassa: So, It's Like That
> Eric Gales: Live
> Stoney Curtis Band: Live
> Fleetwood Mac: Live In Boston
> Steve Miller Band: Fly Like An Eagle, 30 Anniversary Edition
> Drive By Truckers: English Oceans, Deluxe Edition
> U2: Under A Blood Red Sky, Deluxe Edition
> Joanne Shaw Taylor: Songs From The Road


I'm not really understanding your inclusion of Joe Bonamassa 's album, I'm the utmost fan of his but, while there are many of his concert videos available, that's not one of them. Search Amazon and there are pretty much anything one could want. I just saw him last night in Greenville South Carolina, pretty freaking awesome. ...Look at his Live In London series if you want some really good concert blu rays.


----------



## mylan

And yes, that is he in my avatar. ..


----------



## BOSE501MKIV

mylan said:


> I'm not really understanding your inclusion of Joe Bonamassa 's album, I'm the utmost fan of his but, while there are many of his concert videos available, that's not one of them. Search Amazon and there are pretty much anything one could want. I just saw him last night in Greenville South Carolina, pretty freaking awesome. ...Look at his Live In London series if you want some really good concert blu rays.


Actually if you bought his cd when it first came out it came with a dvd of a killer concert. Joe has now made that concert dvd available seperately on his website called A New Day Yesterday. I think that was the one the previous poster was talking about. I have everything he has put out and still prefer the original 3 piece Live at Rockpalast show. It's rockin' in your face and the audio/video are stellar.


----------



## antennahead

frcnorth said:


> There are some concerts contained in CD packages that may have been overlooked. They are not Blu-Ray and sound quality is usually pretty good. The ones I have picked up are:
> 
> Arc Angels: Living In A Dream
> Joe Bonnamassa: So, It's Like That
> Eric Gales: Live
> Stoney Curtis Band: Live
> Fleetwood Mac: Live In Boston
> Steve Miller Band: Fly Like An Eagle, 30 Anniversary Edition
> Drive By Truckers: English Oceans, Deluxe Edition
> U2: Under A Blood Red Sky, Deluxe Edition
> Joanne Shaw Taylor: Songs From The Road


I'm a big Arc Angels fan and thought about picking this up for the DVD live concert ........ how is the quality?


----------



## frcnorth

It has both stereo and 5.1 mixes and the sound quality is pretty good. From a video standpoint it is more like a very high quality home movie than a professionally shot video. It's very watchable because it doesn't try to be tricky or artsy. Just a fine chronicle of a show in front of adoring fans. It's them, the original group, and they're in fine form. The concert last 75 minutes and it contains most of their classic tunes. For us fans, it's a must have.

I was fortunate to see them at the Catalyst in Santa Cruz shortly after the original album came out. They tore it up that night as well.


----------



## Artslinger

antennahead said:


> I'm a big Arc Angels fan and thought about picking this up for the DVD live concert ........ how is the quality?


The audio is okay the video is pretty bad. Part of it has to do that there was a torrential rain storm during the filming plus I don't think they were highly professional film makers. Part of it is filmed at an indoor event if I remember and that part looks a little better. But considering this is about the only DVD concert of the band it is what it is, I'd wish they would do another one that is of better quality.

If you like that type of Austin sound pick this up….

Live at Antones
by Storyville

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/storyvillerock

This triple disc package (two CDs & DVD) of Austin's premier Rock and Blues band featuring David Grissom and David Holt on guitars, The Double Trouble Rhythm section of Chris Layton & Tommy Shannon and the soulful vocals of Malford Milligan.


----------



## Tornado Red

Probably pick up Shania Twain's concert from Caesars Palace on BD, due out next month from Eagle Rock.


My BD concerts: http://www.blu-ray.com/community/collection.php?u=196379


----------



## Artslinger

URIAH HEEP: 'Live At Koko, London 2014'
February 24, 2015 


01. Against The Odds
02. Overload
03. Traveller In Time
04. Sunrise
05. Stealin'
06. I'm Ready
07. Between Two Worlds
08. Can't Take That Away
09. One Minute
10. Nail On The Head
11. Into The Wild
12. Gypsy
13. Look At Yourself
14. Box Wah Box
15. July Morning
16. Lady In Black
17. Free 'N' Easy
18. Easy Livin'


----------



## Artslinger

UFO - Showtime (Bluray)

Releae date: January 20, 2015

I have this on DVD and it is great, first time released for bluray.











Live Concert Wilhelmshaven Pumpwerk, Germany May 13th 2005
1.	Intro
2.	Mother Mary
3.	When Daylight Goes To Town
4.	Let It Roll
5.	Out On The Streets
6.	This Kidds
7.	The Wild One
8.	Fighting Man
9.	Only You Can Rock Me
10.	Baby Blue
11.	Mr. Freeze
12.	Love To Love
13.	Too Hot Too Handle
14.	Lights Out
15.	Rock Bottom
16.	Doctor Doctor
17.	Shoot Shoot

Peppermint Park Studio Session, May 26th 2005:
1.	Pack it up and go
2.	Try me
3.	Love to love
4.	Slipping away
5.	Cherry
6.	Profession of violence


----------



## Philnick

Don't know how many jazz fans there are on this thread, but the new Blu-ray release of Diana Krall _Live in Paris_ is great. I've had the DVD for a long time and was miffed that her _Rio_ concert made it to Blu-ray a while ago but not Paris.

But they didn't forget Paris (sorry, couldn't resist). Although the original was shot in standard definition, they've managed to upscale it impressivly for Blu-ray. I bought the Blu-ray as a gamble - it's the first disk I've seen labeled on its cover "SD Blu-ray" - but it was a gamble that paid off.

I just watched it and fell in love with that concert all over again. Diana Krall's piano playing and Anthony Wilson's guitar solos are stellar - and the excitement of the band members about the quality of each others' playing is written on their faces. The core quartet (piano, bass, drums, and guitar) was put together for the trip to Paris and had only been playing togther for 4 days - but became her regular group for her next several records (and on the _Rio_ disk). It's a shame that she's been pigeon-holed as a singer, since she's a great jazz pianist, with very inventive solos, and accompanies her sideman's solos - which she's very generous about letting last several choruses - very tastefully. 

The Blu-ray's image quality is several steps up from the DVD - and I'm watching it projected 9 1/2 feet wide. It's hard to believe that this is an upscaling job, since my Oppo BDP-93 and Panasonic PT-AE2000U have always upscaled to 1080 well, but not like this. I didn't realize how much sharper this was until I put the DVD in afterwards. They must have done this sharpening frame-by-frame to avoid artifacts.

Sure, the hand-held home movie footage around Paris looks grainy either way (if you want nice travel footage, stay with the _Rio_ disk's scenic footage shot in HD), but the concert closeups of faces and instruments on the Blu-ray are satisfyingly sharp, while the same shots on the DVD look obviously soft by comparison. In fact, the footage of the other musicians looks better than on the _Rio_ disk.

The sound is clearer than the DVD as well. The Blu-ray's DTS 5.1 Master Audio track has more high-end and dynamic range even than the DTS 5.1 track on the DVD. (There's also an LPCM stereo track.)

If you like jazz, get this disk!


----------



## Tornado Red

Philnick said:


> Don't know how many jazz fans there are on this thread, but the new Blu-ray release of Diana Krall _Live in Paris_ is great. I've had the DVD for a long time and was miffed that her _Rio_ concert made it to Blu-ray a while ago but not Paris.
> 
> But they didn't forget Paris (sorry, couldn't resist). Although the original was shot in standard definition, they've managed to upscale it impressivly for Blu-ray.* I bought the Blu-ray as a gamble - it's the first disk I've seen labeled on its cover "SD Blu-ray" - but it was a gamble that paid off.*
> 
> I just watched it and fell in love with that concert all over again. Diana Krall's piano playing and Anthony Wilson's guitar solos are stellar - and the excitement of the band members about the quality of each others' playing is written on their faces. The core quartet (piano, bass, drums, and guitar) was put together for the trip to Paris and had only been playing togther for 4 days - but became her regular group for her next several records (and on the _Rio_ disk). It's a shame that she's been pigeon-holed as a singer, since she's a great jazz pianist, with very inventive solos, and accompanies her sideman's solos - which she's very generous about letting last several choruses - very tastefully.
> 
> The Blu-ray's image quality is several steps up from the DVD - and I'm watching it projected 9 1/2 feet wide. It's hard to believe that this is an upscaling job, since my Oppo BDP-93 and Panasonic PT-AE2000U have always upscaled to 1080 well, but not like this. I didn't realize how much sharper this was until I put the DVD in afterwards. They must have done this sharpening frame-by-frame to avoid artifacts.
> 
> Sure, the hand-held home movie footage around Paris looks grainy either way (if you want nice travel footage, stay with the _Rio_ disk's scenic footage shot in HD), but the concert closeups of faces and instruments on the Blu-ray are satisfyingly sharp, while the same shots on the DVD look obviously soft by comparison. In fact, the footage of the other musicians looks better than on the _Rio_ disk.
> 
> The sound is clearer than the DVD as well. The Blu-ray's DTS 5.1 Master Audio track has more high-end and dynamic range even than the DTS 5.1 track on the DVD. (There's also an LPCM stereo track.)
> 
> If you like jazz, get this disk!


Thanks for posting Phil, I have the Rio one, but as I recall I found the LFE part of the audio a bit too cranked up for my taste... is this SD disc from Eagle Rock? They've put out a few of these SD blu rays over the last year or two, such as:

The Scorpions - Moment Of Glory
Live In Iceland - Ian Anderson (Jethro Tull)
The Bee Gees - One Night Only

...perhaps a couple more.

Bill


----------



## Philnick

Tornado Red said:


> Thanks for posting Phil, I have the Rio one, but as I recall I found the LFE part of the audio a bit too cranked up for my taste... is this SD disc from Eagle Rock? They've put out a few of these SD blu rays over the last year or two, such as:
> 
> The Scorpions - Moment Of Glory
> Live In Iceland - Ian Anderson (Jethro Tull)
> The Bee Gees - One Night Only
> 
> ...perhaps a couple more.
> 
> Bill


Yes, it is from Eagle Rock, which puts out lots of Montreux Jazz Festival disks as well - and their Blu-rays are light-years ahead of their older DVDs. 

I didn't notice any excess of bass on this disk - the sound was beautifully layered.


----------



## Tornado Red

Philnick said:


> Yes, it is from Eagle Rock, which puts out lots of Montreux Jazz Festival disks as well - and their Blu-rays are light-years ahead of their older DVDs.
> 
> I didn't notice any excess of bass on this disk - the sound was beautifully layered.


That could be me and/or my set up. I haven't played that one for awhile, I should take another listen. I lost count of all the BDs I have from Montreux, Jethro Tull from 2003 still being one of my favourites for audio and video prowess. I don't recall any of the Montreux ones being from anyone but Eagle Rock, thinking they have a contract with the powers that be there.


----------



## pdoherty972

CaptMike said:


> I need to order some blu-ray discs for my new Sammy 8550
> 
> What are your recommendations for music or otherwise?


I'd recommend looking at the "Soundstage" production ones. I have a few of these and they are outstanding. The principal goal is to get the bands into a controlled environment, with a small token audience, and go for maximum audio and video quality. Some examples are America Live in Chicago and Soundstage Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## Tornado Red

pdoherty972 said:


> I'd recommend looking at the "Soundstage" production ones. I have a few of these and they are outstanding. The principle goal is to get the bands into a controlled environment, with a small token audience, and go for maximum audio and video quality. Some examples are America Live in Chicago and Soundstage Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


Great call. Love the America Soundstage BD.


----------



## vision-master

Best of Newport Jazz Festival


----------



## jmeads

Philnick said:


> Don't know how many jazz fans there are on this thread, but the new Blu-ray release of Diana Krall _Live in Paris_ is great. I've had the DVD for a long time and was miffed that her _Rio_ concert made it to Blu-ray a while ago but not Paris.
> 
> But they didn't forget Paris (sorry, couldn't resist). Although the original was shot in standard definition, they've managed to upscale it impressivly for Blu-ray. I bought the Blu-ray as a gamble - it's the first disk I've seen labeled on its cover "SD Blu-ray" - but it was a gamble that paid off.


I would love to pick up this Blu-ray. I checked on Amazon and they state the disk won't play in North America. Where did you get your copy of the disk?


----------



## JBaumgart

jmeads said:


> I would love to pick up this Blu-ray. I checked on Amazon and they state the disk won't play in North America. Where did you get your copy of the disk?


I have the DVD and would be interested in getting the "SD Blu-ray" as well.


----------



## CaptMike

I have concluded that I will not be considering any BR disks that are not 1.66:1-1.85:1


----------



## mars5l

If you have a 3d and are a metallica fan, I will strong,y suggest Metallica Thru The Never. Its not boring my any means and I bet even if you arent into Metallica the stage show and the 3d immersion will thrill you.


----------



## Philnick

*My copy is not region-coded*



jmeads said:


> I would love to pick up this Blu-ray. I checked on Amazon and they state the disk won't play in North America. Where did you get your copy of the disk?


My copy plays fine in my North American Oppo BDP-93, which is _not_ region-free for Blu-rays. To respond to your question, I just looked at it carefully. The packaging says nothing at all about region-coding, but on the disk label itself there's a fairly large white rectangular box with a big 0 on it - with wording in other languages that I couldn't make out above and below the zero. I believe that Region 0 means that it plays anywhere because it doesn't have a region code.

I got my copy a month ago from an Amazon Marketplace vendor called deep_discount_cd_dvd, which didn't have the disclaimer that's up there right now. That vendor isn't offering _Diana Krall Live in Paris_ right now. Wait until you see a listing that doesn't have that disclaimer, or maybe contact that vendor through Amazon to see if they can get you one.


----------



## tinyelvis

I remember that Eagles: Hell Freezes over was always highly touted as one of the best DTS sound demos ever released on DVD... has there been any word of a blu ray release for Hell Freezes Over?


----------



## maritimer555

tinyelvis said:


> I remember that Eagles: Hell Freezes over was always highly touted as one of the best DTS sound demos ever released on DVD... has there been any word of a blu ray release for Hell Freezes Over?


Hi Tiny,,
its been my understanding from reading previous posts in many fourms-that Hell Freezes Over was recorded in a way that does not easily transfer to Blu Ray. the Blu Ray version of the Australia show is good. At the very least I don't have to get up halfway thru the show to change the disc


----------



## vision-master

URIAH HEEP: 'Live At Koko, London 2014'


AUDIO OPTIONS 2.0 STEREO ONLY.


Wrote a review @ Amazon and they wouldn't post it.


Just saying, most likely will sound just fine, but don't we all expect TrueHD or at least 5.1 surround on Blu-ray concerts nowadays?


----------



## DiCecco

Last night I watched Shania Still the One blu-ray. I enjoyed it. There is no profane language or slutty costumes just good music. I listened to the DTS-HD master audio track and the sound was good.


----------



## htomei22

DiCecco said:


> Last night I watched Shania Still the One blu-ray. I enjoyed it. There is no profane language or slutty costumes just good music. I listened to the DTS-HD master audio track and the sound was good.


May I ask where you purchased it? The seller on Amazon says that his Bluray is a Region 2 disc (http://www.amazon.com/Shania-Twain-...&qid=1425792994&sr=1-2&keywords=still+the+one ) which will not play in North America. Thanks!


----------



## DiCecco

I bought it on amazon uk and It will play on region one player.


----------



## mars5l

Has anyone watched Guns n Roses Appetite for Democracy bluray? Or better yet, has someone watched the 3d bluray of it? Bought, but havent watched it yet


----------



## htomei22

DiCecco said:


> I bought it on amazon uk and It will play on region one player.


Thanks, Thomas. Based on your experience that it will play on region one player, I went ahead and ordered it from amazon uk. Thanks again!


----------



## DiCecco

To make sure it will play on a region A player I just tried it on my old Samsung 1400 and it played fine.It was released by Eagle Rock
and I never had a problem with any of their discs.


----------



## badgerpilot

DiCecco said:


> To make sure it will play on a region A player I just tried it on my old Samsung 1400 and it played fine.It was released by Eagle Rock
> and I never had a problem with any of their discs.


Thanks, I just ordered too.


----------



## MediaFan63

Nghfb live at 02 Arena is on Palladia today at 10:30 Cst, runs until noon. Caught part of it last night. Great concert, check it out.


----------



## lovinthehd

I've been playing this a bit lately


----------



## mattg3

Could somebody clear up my confusion between PCM stereo and Dolby 2.0 stereo.I find in many of my concert dvds if it has a PCM option and I play them in PCM stereo using 7 Speaker stereo option on my receiver the sound is superior to Dolby digital5.1 and DTS.If PCM is not an option but dolby 2.0 stereo is on a disc the sound is not as good as Dolby 5.1 and DTS.
Have always used DTS or dolby 5.1 to play concert dvds and finding PCM stereo sounds even better has confused me.I always thought DTS or 5.1 was best option to use.


----------



## primetimeguy

mattg3 said:


> Could somebody clear up my confusion between PCM stereo and Dolby 2.0 stereo.I find in many of my concert dvds if it has a PCM option and I play them in PCM stereo using 7 Speaker stereo option on my receiver the sound is superior to Dolby digital5.1 and DTS.If PCM is not an option but dolby 2.0 stereo is on a disc the sound is not as good as Dolby 5.1 and DTS.
> Have always used DTS or dolby 5.1 to play concert dvds and finding PCM stereo sounds even better has confused me.I always thought DTS or 5.1 was best option to use.


PCM is essentially the uncompressed version of the audio. Most sound tracks get compressed using Dolby or DTS. You receiver then uncompresses them back to PCM for playback. Dolby and DTS are lossy so if comparing two channel Dolby to PCM the PCM should be better in theory. DTS-MA and Dolby True HD compress the audio but are lossless and therefore it should match the original PCM.


----------



## mattg3

Thank You


----------



## Tornado Red

DiCecco said:


> Last night I watched Shania Still the One blu-ray. I enjoyed it. There is no profane language or slutty costumes just good music. I listened to the DTS-HD master audio track and the sound was good.


Agreed. Picked this up last week, thought it was well done also. Audio & video were particularly good.

Hoping to get Bonamassa's Red Rock concert and the Musicares Paul McCartney one as well this week.


----------



## woodeka

Porcupine tree - Anesthetize - live. 

Blu ray. One of my favorite concerts to watch on a home theater system.


----------



## mattg3

Yes I try to buy every video concert connected with Steven Wilson.He does an amazing job mixing audio on his concerts.


----------



## vision-master

35th Anniversary Tour (DVD): 

_To coincide with the tour, the duo are releasing a CD/DVD compilation, Pat Benatar & Neil Giraldo: The 35th Anniversary Tour, that contains 14 of their biggest hits._


_Following multiple dates in 2014 as very special guest on Cher's hugely successful Dressed to Kill Tour, the couple recorded a special titled "Pat Benatar And Neil Giraldo: The 35th Anniversary Tour," which premiered on AXS TV on Jan_. 






This title will be released on April 28, 2015.


----------



## drgn95

Joe Bonamassa, Muddy Wolf at Red Rocks

Sent from my SM-T320


----------



## MediaFan63

You can catch Oasis live at wembley arena today at 12pm cst on Palladia. Awesome concert, they rarely show this one. Catch it if you can.


----------



## Tornado Red

I did get Bonamassa at Red Rocks and the Paul McCartney Musicares this past week. Some great guests on the McCartney blu, a lot of fun to watch (and listen). I wasn't really struck on the sound quality of the Bonamassa blu, have to give it another listen.

Anyone pick up the new Hall & Oates from Dublin yet? Wondering how it plays, I won't be able to get one till next week or so.


----------



## mars5l

Probably a band not a well known band on here, but I do love them and picked up Universal bluray. Fairly good recording, wish I could find more bands that I like on bluray like this.


----------



## coffenk

Tornado Red said:


> Agreed. Picked this up last week, thought it was well done also. Audio & video were particularly good.
> 
> Hoping to get Bonamassa's Red Rock concert and the Musicares Paul McCartney one as well this week.


 
Picked up the Shania bluray as well a couple of weeks ago and was having problem with the DTS-HD audio. No sound at all coming from the center channel. Read of similar comments on the Amazon site. Did you experience any issues with this ?
Thanks,
KC


----------



## Tornado Red

coffenk said:


> Picked up the Shania bluray as well a couple of weeks ago and was having problem with the DTS-HD audio. No sound at all coming from the center channel. Read of similar comments on the Amazon site. Did you experience any issues with this ?
> Thanks,
> KC


Yep, I can confirm a dead centre channel. Never noticed it, the sound is great and they've mixed her vocals to sound like a phantom centre almost. Not much from the surrounds either, mostly crowd noise which is what you'd expect I guess. Reminds me of Andy Jackson when he mixed the 5.1 of Pink Floyd's Division Bell. It's basically a quad mix, but he did such a good job of focusing the vocals between the left and right it's hard to tell the centre is quite lifeless.

Lack of centre aside, I wish some of my other blu ray concerts sounded this good


----------



## coffenk

Tornado Red said:


> Yep, I can confirm a dead centre channel. Never noticed it, the sound is great and they've mixed her vocals to sound like a phantom centre almost. Not much from the surrounds either, mostly crowd noise which is what you'd expect I guess. Reminds me of Andy Jackson when he mixed the 5.1 of Pink Floyd's Division Bell. It's basically a quad mix, but he did such a good job of focusing the vocals between the left and right it's hard to tell the centre is quite lifeless.
> 
> Lack of centre aside, I wish some of my other blu ray concerts sounded this good


 Thanks for the feedback. That confirms what I was hearing as well.


----------



## JustInTime8

Webmonkey said:


> The 2 Metallica DVDs (S&M and Cunning Stunts) are some of the best concert DVDs I have heard.
> 
> Lars' drums really kick!
> 
> 
> And everything by The Corrs is great too...
> 
> 
> 
> The upcoming Slayer: War at The Warfield should be a very good production too....
> 
> 
> Rock on!


Totally agree on Lar's drums part. I think you can change angle to just watch drummer playing


----------



## mattg3

Looking for the best Rush blu-ray concert in terms of sound and picture quality.


----------



## g_bartman

mattg3 said:


> Looking for the best Rush blu-ray concert in terms of sound and picture quality.


I'd go with snakes and arrows.


----------



## antennahead

g_bartman said:


> I'd go with snakes and arrows.


I agree. I know others may not rate it at the top, but Snakes and Arrows looks great, sounds great, and the performance is killer!


----------



## Tornado Red

mattg3 said:


> Looking for the best Rush blu-ray concert in terms of sound and picture quality.


I like Time Machine the best personally. I believe I have 4 of the blu ray Rush concerts, all pretty close though IMO.


----------



## mattg3

Now Im looking for the best Duran Duran concert dvd in terms of sound and picture quality.


----------



## smfins

*Rush Blurays*

I have all of the Rush Concerts because I'm a huge fan. Honestly I don't listen to them much because they just aren't mixed well. They have no dynamics and are just a wall of sound. I've read many reviews that state the same thing.


----------



## Artslinger

Jeff Lynne’s ELO: Live in Hyde Park is scheduled to arrive in stores Sept. 11, is being released on DVD, Blu-ray and digital formats, and will include the documentary Mr. Blue Sky: The Story of Jeff Lynne & ELO alongside the band’s Hyde Park live performance.

Ttrack listing for Jeff Lynne’s ELO: Live in Hyde Park below.

“All Over the World”
“Evil Woman”
“Ma-Ma-Ma Belle”
“Showdown”
“Livin’ Thing”
“Strange Magic”
“10538 Overture”
“Can’t Get It Out of My Head”
“Sweet Talkin’ Woman”
“Turn to Stone”
“Steppin’ Out”
“Handle With Care”
“Don’t Bring Me Down”
“Rock ‘n’ Roll Is King”
“Telephone Line”
“Mr. Blue Sky”
“Roll Over Beethoven”


----------



## Artslinger

Aerosmith Rocks Donington 2014 Blu-ray

The release of Aerosmith Rocks Donington 2014. Due out September 4, the 20-song collection captures the legendary Rock and Roll Hall of Famers delivering a scorching career-spanning show at the famed Donington Park in Leicestershire, UK in June 2014. 

Filmed in high definition, the critically acclaimed concert film--which premiered in February with a highly successful nationwide theatrical run--will be available on multiple formats: Blu-ray+2CD, DVD+2CD, DVD+3LP and digital formats for North America and DVD, Blu-ray, DVD+2CD, DVD+3LP and digital formats for ROW/Europe.

TRACKLISTING:

1) Train Kept A-Rollin'
2) Eat The Rich
3) Love In An Elevator
4) Cryin'
5) Jaded
6) Livin' On The Edge
7) Last Child
8) Freedom Fighter
9) Same Old Song And Dance
10) Janie's Got A Gun
11) Toys In The Attic
12) I Don't Want To Miss A Thing
13) No More No More
14) Come Together
15) Dude (Looks Like A Lady)
16) Walk This Way
17) Home Tonight
18) Dream On
19) Sweet Emotion
20) Mama Kin


----------



## mattg3

Artslinger said:


> Jeff Lynne’s ELO: Live in Hyde Park is scheduled to arrive in stores Sept. 11, is being released on DVD, Blu-ray and digital formats, and will include the documentary Mr. Blue Sky: The Story of Jeff Lynne & ELO alongside the band’s Hyde Park live performance.
> 
> Ttrack listing for Jeff Lynne’s ELO: Live in Hyde Park below.
> 
> “All Over the World”
> “Evil Woman”
> “Ma-Ma-Ma Belle”
> “Showdown”
> “Livin’ Thing”
> “Strange Magic”
> “10538 Overture”
> “Can’t Get It Out of My Head”
> “Sweet Talkin’ Woman”
> “Turn to Stone”
> “Steppin’ Out”
> “Handle With Care”
> “Don’t Bring Me Down”
> “Rock ‘n’ Roll Is King”
> “Telephone Line”
> “Mr. Blue Sky”
> “Roll Over Beethoven”
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMY5xe36cfE


This looks great and watching the clip I noticed the Take That backing band playing in ELO for this concert.For those who dont know check out Progress or Circus dvds,the best two live concert spectacles ever put on in England.Take That have never played in US


----------



## Jim Shaffer

smfins said:


> I have all of the Rush Concerts because I'm a huge fan. Honestly I don't listen to them much because they just aren't mixed well. They have no dynamics and are just a wall of sound. I've read many reviews that state the same thing.


Sadly, the show that I attended on the Clockwork Angels tour wasn't any better in person. In fact, it was worse -- it sounded like they were driving the speakers to clipping! How a band with such an amazing sound can let its crew get away with that boggles my mind. I mean, I've heard local bands that might as well not have a mixing board because nobody seems to know how to use it, I've heard studio albums that sounded like they were mastered as MP3s, but as a lifelong Rush fan I never thought I would hear such garbage from them!


----------



## Tornado Red

mattg3 said:


> This looks great and watching the clip I noticed the Take That backing band playing in ELO for this concert.For those who dont know check out Progress or Circus dvds,the best two live concert spectacles ever put on in England.Take That have never played in US



Picked this up on release day. The video is absolutely stunning, one of the best I've witnessed in a concert video. The audio...well, Jeff Lynne got his way, it's in stereo only as he mentioned it would be. Highs are clipped and the bass sounds muddy and non descript. It's like a mid frequency mix, with all the instruments trying to share the same space. Great set list and video, but the audio is such a disappointment....this could have been a great blu ray. As always, YMMV of course


----------



## mattg3

Sounds like just a dvd buy if I choose to get it.Why would he do this?


----------



## Tornado Red

mattg3 said:


> Sounds like just a dvd buy if I choose to get it.Why would he do this?



Here's a quote from Blu-ray.com:


As well as the full Live In Hyde Park show, the Bonus Features offer the feature length documentary Mr Blue Sky – The Story Of Jeff Lynne and ELO and also new interviews filmed at Hyde Park. *Jeff Lynne has been involved every step of the way with every aspect of this production, especially the audio delivery, saying: "It's important to me that viewers experience the Hyde Park show exactly as it was performed on the night….in stereo."*

All I know is that from watching the concert, the crowd seemed to be enjoying the audio a lot more than I did


----------



## mattg3

With the equipment you have in your home what you said makes me believe Jeff Lynne really missed a great opportunity,especially with the huge symphonic nature of the ELO sound.Its not like there will be lots of chances to revisit a concert like this.


----------



## bd007h

Our Lady Peace's Live DVD is pretty good.


----------



## eiricd

picked up ELO Hyde Park today

superb pq - aq is decent. Not bad, but should have been so much more

nevertheless - well worth it. the documentary is great. I'm only curious as to why they didn't include the unplugged set seen througout the film, feat Lynne and the piano player


----------



## Nineburg

Shut up and Play The Hits - LCD Soundsystem and Bjorks Vespertine Live are by far my favorite concert dvds/documentaries


----------



## mattg3

What is best U2 dvd concert as far as sound and picture quality go? Thanks.


----------



## eiricd

mattg3 said:


> What is best U2 dvd concert as far as sound and picture quality go? Thanks.


blu ray: 
rattle & hum. mainly b&w, and lots of documentary footage, but the live footage is superb. they were never better imo.
(U360 is a decent one from 2009)

dvd: as far as production goes, probably some of the later ones; Chicago 2005 for instance.
for the concert itself; Red Rocks 83, Paris 87 (on the deluxe edition of Joshua Tree), and Sydney 93


----------



## Artslinger

Black Stone Cherry: Thank You Livin’ Live Blu-ray

Eagle Rock Entertainment | 2014 | 98 min | Not rated | Oct 30, 2015


01. Rain Wizard
02. Blind Man
03. Me & Mary Jane
04. In My Blood
05. Holding On...To Letting Go
06. Maybe Someday
07. Such A Shame
08. Things My Father Said
09. Fiesta Del Fuego
10. Sunshine Of Your Love
11. Like I Roll
12. Bad Luck And Hard Love
13. Drum Solo
14. Hollywood In Kentucky
15. Hell And High Water
16. Soul Creek
17. White Trash Millionaire
18. Blame It On The Boom Boom
19. Layla
20. Peace Is Free
21. Lonely Train (Can't Judge A Book)


----------



## rdgrimes

Tornado Red said:


> I did get Bonamassa at Red Rocks and the Paul McCartney Musicares this past week. Some great guests on the McCartney blu, a lot of fun to watch (and listen). I wasn't really struck on the sound quality of the Bonamassa blu, have to give it another listen..


I just got around to watching this Bonamassa concert. I think the actual audio quality is great, but the mix and mastering leave a lot to be desired. Bass and drums are WAY in the background, which is just wrong for blues.


----------



## bigrushhead

Just found this perusing Youtube and enjoying it immensenly....old school Rock and Roll Concert from the Red sparkle drum set and old school Drum riser down to the kick ass guitar skills.

http://teslatheband.com/tesla2015/music/dvds/dvd-comin-atcha-live/


----------



## lovinthehd

Just got the Frank Zappa Bluray Roxy the Movie. http://www.zappa.com/whatsnew/

Nice slice of life from the early 70s in LA


----------



## blackjack616

Like It Is-Yes Live At The Mesa Arts Cente


----------



## PooperScooper

lovinthehd said:


> Just got the Frank Zappa Bluray Roxy the Movie. http://www.zappa.com/whatsnew/
> 
> Nice slice of life from the early 70s in LA


Great disc! Probably one of his best lineups. First time (for me) seeing video with 2 drummers.


----------



## JBaumgart

PooperScooper said:


> Great disc! Probably one of his best lineups. First time (for me) seeing video with 2 drummers.


Saw him live once. Weirdest concert I've ever been to, at least from what I remember LOL.


----------



## lovinthehd

PooperScooper said:


> Great disc! Probably one of his best lineups. First time (for me) seeing video with 2 drummers.


Have you tried the Zappa Plays Zappa disc? Great stuff, even some of the same players http://www.amazon.com/Zappa-Plays-Dweezil/dp/B001502LNI


----------



## PooperScooper

lovinthehd said:


> Have you tried the Zappa Plays Zappa disc? Great stuff, even some of the same players http://www.amazon.com/Zappa-Plays-Dweezil/dp/B001502LNI


Yup. I have the CDs/DVD(s) box set and the Return of the Son of... I also saw ZPZ open for Return to Forever a couple or so years ago.


----------



## lovinthehd

PooperScooper said:


> Yup. I have the CDs/DVD(s) box set and the Return of the Son of... I also saw ZPZ open for Return to Forever a couple or so years ago.


I was wondering since you said you hadn't seen the two drummer setup before....ZPZ and Return to Forever sounds like a great show!


----------



## Tornado Red

New today: Mannheim Steamroller - Live and Eric Clapton - Slowhand at 70


----------



## PooperScooper

These two look promising. Both release on Nov. 20, 2015

Queen - A Night at the Odeon, Hammersmith 1975 






Rush R40 Live


----------



## mattg3

Bad enough that dvd and blu ray concerts releases are drying up but now Eagle Rock pulls all its videos from Youtube.All you get is a statement that you cant see it in this country.No idea what is going on but I always went to The tube to get a glimpse of what the concert might look like.We cant even see the trailors anymore


----------



## PooperScooper

I just looked and the 2 trailers I posted of the upcoming BDs have Universal Music Group as the producers. First I'd noticed a non Eagle Rock concert BD in a while. Wait, there's more! I just looked and Universal Music Group is the parent company of Eagle Rock Entertainment.  UMG bought ERE in 2014 and ERE has been based in London.


----------



## mattg3

I just dont understand this move on eagle rocks part.At least use the free publicity on youtube to allow your dvd concert trailors to play.Ive bought many dvds after seeing a quick glimpse of what the show looked like on the tube.


----------



## Artslinger

mattg3 said:


> I just dont understand this move on eagle rocks part.At least use the free publicity on youtube to allow your dvd concert trailors to play.Ive bought many dvds after seeing a quick glimpse of what the show looked like on the tube.


Yes pretty stupid move on their part, I almost never buy a concert dvd if I can't watch a trailer or song from it first.


----------



## kherman

I wish a real band like Budos Band would do a movie. All the stuff here is just pop music (even if you disagree with my definition of "popular" music meaning that it is popular, not necessarily good).


----------



## Tornado Red

Roger Waters - The Wall

I've gone through both blu rays that came with this package, here's my take: The concert itself is very well done. Video is mostly excellent (shot with the Red One camera I believe) and with the audio being Dolby Atmos, I listened in 7.1 Dolby TrueHD (7.2 at my house). I think this is only the 3rd concert i have in 7.1. I'm not sure how discrete the music is in the surrounds, but the sound effects are certainly set up for 7.1, very nice. The LFE is off the charts good. So no complaints with the audio/video. Having said that, the constant listening to Roger between songs as he drives around I found very annoying and distracts from the concert heavily. The last 3 of 4 blu ray concerts I purchased are like this, including Mannheim Steamroller and Lenny Kravitz. I don't mind the interviews etc, but I'd rather they be an entity unto themselves on a separate part of the disc. It really disrupts any flow the concerts have, IMO. Because of that, these will not be in a regular rotation at my place. As much as I enjoyed the music on The Wall, at well over 2 hours I was glad when it ended. YMMV, as always A word about the 2nd BRD, the whole thing is in DD stereo only....which includes the 2 songs with David Gilmour at the O2, unfortunately.


----------



## Stevetd

Tornado Red said:


> Roger Waters - The Wall
> Having said that, the constant listening to Roger between songs as he drives around I found very annoying and distracts from the concert heavily. The last 3 of 4 blu ray concerts I purchased are like this, including Mannheim Steamroller and Lenny Kravitz. I don't mind the interviews etc, but I'd rather they be an entity unto themselves on a separate part of the disc. It really disrupts any flow the concerts have, IMO. Because of that, these will not be in a regular rotation at my place. As much as I enjoyed the music on The Wall, at well over 2 hours I was glad when it ended. YMMV, as always A word about the 2nd BRD, the whole thing is in DD stereo only....which includes the 2 songs with David Gilmour at the O2, unfortunately.


It seems producers/directors are like politicians in that they absolutely do not listen to their customers/constituents. I don't know anyone that likes that format yet it has been done over and over again. I was on the fence about this one and your review pushed me firmly onto the "No" side. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## chadnec

*3 Doors Down DVD*

It's a great DVD audio. I believe it came with a Super Audio CD as well.


----------



## chadnec

*Fleetwood Mac*

There is a Fleetwood Mac I would add as well. Good tracks and I believe it's DD 5.1.


----------



## JBaumgart

chadnec said:


> There is a Fleetwood Mac I would add as well. Good tracks and I believe it's DD 5.1.


Care to say which one?


----------



## chadnec

I think it was called Rumours. It was a DVD Audio disc. I'll see if I can locate it.


----------



## JBaumgart

chadnec said:


> I think it was called Rumours. It was a DVD Audio disc. I'll see if I can locate it.


Thanks, but don't bother. I have it, and it's excellent.


----------



## bobby94928

JBaumgart said:


> Thanks, but don't bother. I have it, and it's excellent.


I've got it as well, and yes, it is excellent!


----------



## mattg3

Could anyone tell me what is the best Elton John concert dvd available in terms of picture quality,content and sound?


----------



## bobby94928

mattg3 said:


> Could anyone tell me what is the best Elton John concert dvd available in terms of picture quality,content and sound?


I'd have to say Elton 60...

http://www.amazon.com/Elton-John-Ma...=UTF8&qid=1453174145&sr=1-1&keywords=elton+60


----------



## JBaumgart

mattg3 said:


> Could anyone tell me what is the best Elton John concert dvd available in terms of picture quality,content and sound?


Wish I could help, but I don't have any all EJ concerts. I do have the DVD-A of "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" and the SACD of "Madman Across the River" and they are both excellent. But as far as anything of him on video, all I have is the DVD concert of "Music for Montserrat" where he's one of about eight other artists (including Phil Collins, Jimmy Buffett, Mark Knoffler, Sting, Eric Clapton and Paul McCartney). Elton John's three songs are simply marvelous and worth the price of the disc alone. Recorded in DTS Surround (or Dolby Digital) and sounds great considering how long ago it was recorded (1997).


----------



## badgerpilot

mattg3 said:


> Could anyone tell me what is the best Elton John concert dvd available in terms of picture quality,content and sound?


I have both Elton 60 and The Red Piano. I like them both but if I had to pick one, it would be 60.


----------



## Stevetd

Yep, definitely EJ's 60 Bluray. 

On a different note: Has anyone here watched Taylor Swift's 1989 World Tour Live on iTunes? Excellent concert! Even with the interviews in between songs. She is beautiful and talented. I look forward to the Blu-ray release with HD audio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony123

The news of Glenn Frey was hard to hear yesterday. I grew up wearing out their music and every band I was in played at least a handful of their songs. However, it's the repeated watchings of "HFO" and "Farewell" that made the band really personal to me. Farewell Mr. Fry. Your genius will live on for generations.


----------



## badgerpilot

tony123 said:


> The news of Glenn Frey was hard to hear yesterday. I grew up wearing out their music and every band I was in played at least a handful of their songs. However, it's the repeated watchings of "HFO" and "Farewell" that made the band really personal to me. Farewell Mr. Fry. Your genius will live on for generations.


He will most definitely be missed. HFO is one of the best Concert Discs out there.


----------



## JBaumgart

badgerpilot said:


> He will most definitely be missed. HFO is one of the best Concert Discs out there.


As I recall it was the first, or one of the very first, DVD concerts released in DTS, and they made doubly sure to do it right.


----------



## captainbrent

tony123 said:


> The news of Glenn Frey was hard to hear yesterday. I grew up wearing out their music and every band I was in played at least a handful of their songs. However, it's the repeated watchings of "HFO" and "Farewell" that made the band really personal to me. Farewell Mr. Fry. Your genius will live on for generations.





badgerpilot said:


> He will most definitely be missed. HFO is one of the best Concert Discs out there.





JBaumgart said:


> As I recall it was the first, or one of the very first, DVD concerts released in DTS, and they made doubly sure to do it right.


That was very sad news about Glen's passing, he will be sorely missed! 

The Farewell from Melbourne bluray is stunning, visually and sonically...one of my faves!


----------



## KASOFO

*Perplexing Blu-Ray issue..*

I purchased LCD Soundsystem's Blu-Ray "Shut up and Play the Hits" and have an issue I cannot figure out. It is recorded in DTS-HD Master, of which I have several discs in the same format, but the center channel is COMPLETELY silent during the concert. When the band is talking backstage, dialogue comes out the center as it should. As soon as the concert starts, complete silence on the center channel. I have checked and replaced the HDMI connections and cables, ran "pink noise" through all channels to confirm they are working, tested things out with my other DTS Mastered discs, the signal input showing from my Marantz processor (complete system below) shows all channel active. I even thought I had gotten a defective disc from Amazon so ordered a replacement. Same thing is happening. This Blu-Ray has literally hundreds of great reviews on Amazon and not one says anything about zero sound coming from the center channel. I would greatly appreciate any input or suggestion cuz I am stumped! And frustrated...


----------



## mattg3

Either a defective disc or choice by the band.Your system sounds like its in perfect shape.


----------



## primetimeguy

KASOFO said:


> I purchased LCD Soundsystem's Blu-Ray "Shut up and Play the Hits" and have an issue I cannot figure out. It is recorded in DTS-HD Master, of which I have several discs in the same format, but the center channel is COMPLETELY silent during the concert. When the band is talking backstage, dialogue comes out the center as it should. As soon as the concert starts, complete silence on the center channel. I have checked and replaced the HDMI connections and cables, ran "pink noise" through all channels to confirm they are working, tested things out with my other DTS Mastered discs, the signal input showing from my Marantz processor (complete system below) shows all channel active. I even thought I had gotten a defective disc from Amazon so ordered a replacement. Same thing is happening. This Blu-Ray has literally hundreds of great reviews on Amazon and not one says anything about zero sound coming from the center channel. I would greatly appreciate any input or suggestion cuz I am stumped! And frustrated...


I have seen at least one other disc without a center channel. Just how they decided to mix it for the disc I guess.


----------



## bobby94928

I listened to it a bit on Amazon Prime today. Center channel was not there but my sub was cookin'.....


----------



## KASOFO

primetimeguy said:


> I have seen at least one other disc without a center channel. Just how they decided to mix it for the disc I guess.





bobby94928 said:


> I listened to it a bit on Amazon Prime today. Center channel was not there but my sub was cookin'.....


Thanks for getting back to me guys. Much appreciated. I can 2nd the sub cookin'! Especially on "Daft Punk is Playin in my House!"...and all my furniture...is in the garage!!! Drove me entire family and any small rodents out of "MY HOUSE, MY HOUSE!"


----------



## Tornado Red

KASOFO said:


> I purchased LCD Soundsystem's Blu-Ray "Shut up and Play the Hits" and have an issue I cannot figure out. It is recorded in DTS-HD Master, of which I have several discs in the same format, but the center channel is COMPLETELY silent during the concert. When the band is talking backstage, dialogue comes out the center as it should. As soon as the concert starts, complete silence on the center channel. I have checked and replaced the HDMI connections and cables, ran "pink noise" through all channels to confirm they are working, tested things out with my other DTS Mastered discs, the signal input showing from my Marantz processor (complete system below) shows all channel active. I even thought I had gotten a defective disc from Amazon so ordered a replacement. Same thing is happening. This Blu-Ray has literally hundreds of great reviews on Amazon and not one says anything about zero sound coming from the center channel. I would greatly appreciate any input or suggestion cuz I am stumped! And frustrated...


Another one is Shania Twain's Las Vegas show on blu ray. Excellent sound, DTS-HD Master 5.1 with a completely dead centre channel. I didn't even know until I read it in a forum one day, and sure enough no centre. Guess it's easy enough to miss if the front stage is mixed right to create a pseudo centre and one is not sitting too close to the centre speaker. As to why, no idea. Actually, I may have other BD concerts like this and am completely unaware. Ah well, ignorance is bliss


----------



## Erikka

Going against the grain of normal tastes I'd say the following
Darzamat - Live Profanity listen at risk to your hearing and sensibilities heh
Kamelot - One Cold Winter's Night (one of the best live performance dvd's I've seen
Epica - We Will Take You With Us ( live in the recording studio with full backup choir and string section)
Blackmore's Night (just fun to see Ritchie Blackmore cranking out diff style of music)
Within Temptation - Black Symphony ( with Metropole Symphony)
John Fogerty - The Long Road Home in Concert ( he still has it)
The Blasters - Going Home (nuff said, it's the blasters!)


----------



## superdwyane

Coldplay: Live is


----------



## -Jim-

JBaumgart said:


> Wish I could help, but I don't have any all EJ concerts. I do have the DVD-A of "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" and the SACD of "Madman Across the River" and they are both excellent. But as far as anything of him on video, all I have is the DVD concert of "Music for Montserrat" where he's one of about eight other artists (including Phil Collins, Jimmy Buffett, Mark Knoffler, Sting, Eric Clapton and Paul McCartney). Elton John's three songs are simply marvelous and worth the price of the disc alone. Recorded in DTS Surround (or Dolby Digital) and sounds great considering how long ago it was recorded (1997).





badgerpilot said:


> I have both Elton 60 and The Red Piano. I like them both but if I had to pick one, it would be 60.


 
Hi Gents,


I was walking by a Sony Store in the local Mall in about 1998 when I saw Music for Montserrat on a large screen (for then) TV. I was intrigued and went in and was blown away by this concert disk. The whole thing is full of amazing performances. It took me ages to find it for sale as the market here for concert disks is small. (and getting smaller it seems  ) But the Music for Montserrat got me hooked on Concert DVDs (and eventually Blue Ray). My focus is always sound first, and video quality much later. (I find if the sound is not good, it doesn't matter about the video.) 


I've been an Elton John Fan since he first started and have seen him live about 5 times, and own 3 concert disks. The problem I have with them, is the more recent the disk, the better the recording quality is, but his voice is not anywhere near what it was earlier. So it's a trade off.


I have about 200 Concert disks (probably more - I stopped counting so my wife would stop asking...), and until I got a new Receiver that could play DTS HD and Dolby HD Blue Rays, my favorite DVDs were Eagles -Hell Freezes Over, Fleetwood Mac, and Eric Clapton's One More Car, One More Rider. Of course my taste in music probably colors my choices, but the audio recording is fabulous on each, as are the production values. (I've seen all 3 perform live) The Eagles disk in particular blew me away the first time I heard the Hotel California opening number. Just an amazing production for it's time.


I wish my local stores were carrying more concert disks but like CDs, they too are fading away...


----------



## mattg3

Yes they are fading away.I have been buying up as many used concerts on both amazon and amazon UK for great prices so I can have a full collection before they disappear.Nothing new in the pipeline which is very frustrating.


----------



## badgerpilot

mattg3 said:


> Yes they are fading away.I have been buying up as many used concerts on both amazon and amazon UK for great prices so I can have a full collection before they disappear.Nothing new in the pipeline which is very frustrating.


Yes it is frustrating! The music industry missed the boat IMO. I generally don't buy movies, I rent them since most of the time, I watch them once and then that is it. With concerts, I buy them and watch over and over.


----------



## Jakethegriff

I just acquired Rammstein - In Amerika: Live at Madison Square garden, as well as Pink Floyd's live at Pompeii. I'm excited to watch both this weekend.


----------



## Steve Crowley

Hey guys, check out Hastings Music here in Texas http://www.gohastings.com/ they have 180gr. vinyl albums, Blu-ray concerts. I live here just north of Houston and if they don't have it they will order it.


----------



## mattg3

Wonder if we will see 4K concerts released in the future?The blu ray,dvd concert market has just about bottomed out.


----------



## Tornado Red

mattg3 said:


> Wonder if we will see 4K concerts released in the future?The blu ray,dvd concert market has just about bottomed out.


That will be interesting to see if there will be 4K concert releases down the road, I would think yes. The Muse concert in Rome was shot in 4K, perhaps it will released in that someday. I notice Dolby Atmos sound tracks starting to creep into concert releases, Roger Water's The Wall and the just released Imagine Dragons Smoke + Mirrors come to mind.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

U2 Innocence just came out on Blu, supposed to have it tomorrow. I was surprised it wasnt in Atmos being that the sound system is suspended. Ill let you know how it sounds.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

I have to see this is a good buy if your a fan. The video was such that you felt like you were there, and the audio was just as good. Roger Waters The Wall Blu is somewhat suspect at times whether its live or not. This not the case and it sounds good, I judge everything on the top end to Through the Never and this was good just not that good. Some ramblings by Bono, which normally I dislike but considering the circumstances Im able to look past it. Eagles Of Death Metal do 2 songs at the end which I thought was pretty cool of U2 to do. 

Id buy again


----------



## BruceOmega

*Delicate Sound of Thunder*



vision-master said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *teknoguy*
> 
> Ah! And therein lies the rub..." A well produced Blu-ray concert." Actually, a well-produced any-format concert is what I like. The Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds DVD is wonderful in SD form. Heard and saw it on BR and wasn't as impressed as seeing it on the my upconverting SD-DVD box the first time. I can't justify the video/audio upgrade for what I saw as a slight improvement. I'm not saying that the technology isn't any good!!! All I'm saying is that no matter the technology, if it isn't mixed/produced well, it doesn't matter what technology is used to reproduce it. "Garbage in - Garbage out Rule"
> 
> -t
> 
> I still have some VHS and LD concerts that I watch from time to time because they have not and probably never will, see the light of day on another format.
> 
> 
> Like 'Delicate Sound of Thunder.'



I realize this is a very old post, but ran across it during a search. Does anyone have a recommendation for a DVD or Blu-Ray of Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder concert (audio + video)?

A number of years ago I bought a "DVD" of this on ebay and was very disappointed. At that time I did not realize this concert had never been officially released on DVD, at least in the US, and what I had purchased was a poor quality copy although in a format supported by my current system.

Had a trigger event last weekend with old friends that resurrected memories of how great we all thought this concert was, and I am wondering if there is any DVD / Blu-Ray version that is worth watching.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Gorilla Killa

ive bought 2 items from this seller with no issues. This was my first Floyd concert so Im with you. Id ask about the transfer quality, this was widely bootlegged and was never officially released on anything other than vhs ,confirm it will work with your player. Im so over the top about Waters The Wall nothing else would even slightly amuse me. My thoughts its probably meh, but you cant put a price on nostalgia GL

http://www.maximumsound.org/Pink-Floyd-Delicate-Sound-of-Thunder-UPGRADED-DVD_p_2406.html





BruceOmega said:


> I realize this is a very old post, but ran across it during a search. Does anyone have a recommendation for a DVD or Blu-Ray of Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder concert (audio + video)?
> 
> A number of years ago I bought a "DVD" of this on ebay and was very disappointed. At that time I did not realize this concert had never been officially released on DVD, at least in the US, and what I had purchased was a poor quality copy although in a format supported by my current system.
> 
> Had a trigger event last weekend with old friends that resurrected memories of how great we all thought this concert was, and I am wondering if there is any DVD / Blu-Ray version that is worth watching.
> 
> Thanks
> Bruce


----------



## toomnymods

Some of my favorite concerts on bluray are:
Nine Inch Nails - Beside you in time
Depeche mode - Tour of the universe
Korn - Live at Montreaux
Korn - The path of Totality tour Live at the Hollywood Palladium
Motley Crue - Carnival of sins
Def Leppard - Viva Hysteria
Metallica - Quebec Magnetic
Rammstein - In Amerika
The Cure - Trilogy
Linkin park - Road to revolution Live at Milton Keynes
Staind- Live at the Mohegan Sun


This one isn't on bluray but still amazing vocals and picture quality for it's time(1999)..
Sarah McLachlan - Mirrorball


----------



## BruceOmega

Gorilla Killa said:


> ive bought 2 items from this seller with no issues. This was my first Floyd concert so Im with you. Id ask about the transfer quality, this was widely bootlegged and was never officially released on anything other than vhs ,confirm it will work with your player. Im so over the top about Waters The Wall nothing else would even slightly amuse me. My thoughts its probably meh, but you cant put a price on nostalgia GL
> 
> http://www.maximumsound.org/Pink-Floyd-Delicate-Sound-of-Thunder-UPGRADED-DVD_p_2406.html


Thank you, I will check out that seller. Delicate Sound of Thunder was also released on Laser Disc.

I own the DVD of Roger Waters The Wall and it is excellent, as is the remastered Pulse on DVD.

But I have a special affection for the Delicate Sound of Thunder.

Bruce


----------



## Gorilla Killa

^I understand where your coming from.

I just got Led Zeppelin Celebration Day over the weekend. Bohnam jr on drums,This is not a pitch perfect blu, but its Zeppelin. I cranked and pounded this thing. Loved every minute of it. 

I take it back, this sounds phenomal it should be a must buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BruceOmega

Gorilla Killa said:


> ^I understand where your coming from.
> 
> I just got Led Zeppelin Celebration Day over the weekend. Bohnam jr on drums,This is not a pitch perfect blu, but its Zeppelin. I cranked and pounded this thing. Loved every minute of it.
> 
> I take it back, this sounds phenomal it should be a must buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I placed an order for Delicate Sound of Thunder on DVD from the seller you referenced the same day as my post. Waiting anxiously ...


----------



## Gorilla Killa

BruceOmega said:


> I placed an order for Delicate Sound of Thunder on DVD from the seller you referenced the same day as my post. Waiting anxiously ...


Let me know how it is, If its a least above mediocre Id probably pick it up for the memories.


----------



## BruceOmega

Gorilla Killa said:


> Let me know how it is, If its a least above mediocre Id probably pick it up for the memories.


The DVD arrived yesterday, very pleased with their service. Its a copy from Laser Disc which I was glad to see. As long as you have realistic expectations then I think it is good and worth buying.

It is not going to compare to the video quality of Pulse remastered on DVD or the Roger Waters DVD, and I don't think the audio quality is as good, but based on what I can remember from watching the Laser Disc over two decades ago it is comparable to that. I definitely enjoyed reliving the past, but if they ever remaster Delicate Sound of Thunder and release it on DVD / Blu-Ray I would buy that in a heartbeat.

I've been perusing the catalog at Maximum Sound and I like the way they assign each performance a quality rating. There is another Laser Disc concert that I used to watch a lot, the Eurythmics in concert circa late 1980s, that I have always wanted to get on DVD. Maximum Sound sells _Eurythmics Live in Sydney Australia 2/14/87 DVD _. I just looked at a snippet of that concert on youtube- it looks like the one I remember from Laser Disc and song listing looks the same so I am going to give that a try.

Bruce


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Ill give it a whirl. The first concert I attended was Blue Oyster Cult at Hollywood Sportatorium in S Fla. I was blown away while looking through this site that there was actually a recording from there. This place was torn down decades ago, it was a dump when I saw BOC there in 81' along with many other groups so it definitely brought back memories even though the recording is meh. 

It is suprising what they do have available on there, definitely cool stuff.


----------



## mattg3

What kind of sound is available on these maximum Sound dvds?Cant imagine its 5.1 or PCM.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Ive only bought a couple from them and it wasnt for the recording or audio. I would guess some of the newer ones might be ok but dont expect to much. The age of what they have is what I found appealing, reminds me of The Midnight Special show in the 70's. I bought, BOC, Rainbow, Cheap Trick, and Pink Floyd DSOT(just ordered this one) Unless it has some appeal other than audio or video quality I would pass. Then again theyre mostly $12


----------



## mattg3

Those 4.5 hours of Jeff Beck dvds are sure tempting


----------



## Diamond Dog

I purchased 3 Blu Rays Lately and would like to recommend..

U2 Paris - I am a huge U2 fan so I am biased. However during this tour, I did not really like this concert when I saw it live. I felt Bono and the band lacked energy and were going through the motions only. This Paris concert feels like all the other concerts were practice sessions for this Paris concert. Sound is OK, seems to lack Bass . It was shot in 1080i. A really stunning concert

Imagine Dragons Smoke & Mirrors - A bit on the "pop" side, but not so much that its bubble gum-y. 1080p transfer. Great sound and video. There is a lot of deep bass in their drums and synthesizers, so it really sounded great in my opinion. I was surprised that I knew more of their songs than I thought I did and the songs I did not know were enjoyable.

Roger Waters The Wall- This was the biggest surprise of my life. I am not a Pink Floyd Fan. I grew up on alternative New Wave and thought Pink FLoyd was for loadies and metal heads. Boy was I wrong. This is highly intelligent music. Actually very mellow with complex, textural instrumental portions. The concert is like nothing I have seen before. It is so incredibly visual. Withing the first few minutes with the airplane and fireworks, I was exhausted!!! The artistic nature of this concert is unreal. The music is great, This is a total immersion concert and the best thing about it is I had no idea and actually bought this for my wife and even though I am not a Floyd Fan per se, this is probably the best concert I own on Blu Ray


----------



## Gorilla Killa

@Diamond Dog, totally agree with you on the U2 concert. I was impressed with the video quality for sure. Im a fan of ID and was considering picking up Smoke and Mirrors, you just pushed me over the edge.

The Wall is going to be reigning champ for video for some time to come, and the audio is right there. Glad you liked it and dare say you may be a fan...maybe NIN Beside you in Time is good if you dont have it.

For me, reference is Metallica Through the Never, audio doesnt get better. You want kick drums, Lars has that covered, seriously well done recording. My wife now knows the bass line from Orion now and can tell what Im jamming before she opens the garage door.

52 days and counting until KISS


----------



## BruceOmega

mattg3 said:


> What kind of sound is available on these maximum Sound dvds?Cant imagine its 5.1 or PCM.


On the Pink Floyd Delicate Sound of Thunder DVD I bought from Maximum Sound it says Audio: LPCM. Its a transfer from Laser Disc to DVD. I still have my Laser Discs but they are packed away in storage and not easily accessible so I cannot say what the LD audio format was.

IIRC Laser Discs at one point were offering surround sound with Dolby AC3 where you needed an RF demodulator to extract the surround channels. I had that in my set up but cannot remember which Laser Discs came in AC3.

Bruce


----------



## mattg3

It seems this company is actually the last chance to get interesting concerts on dvd since the market has dried up except for a few big name acts that still put them out.


----------



## Chris Stoodley

Dave Matthews Band - Live at Folsom Field

great to show off the theatre.


----------



## BruceOmega

BruceOmega said:


> ..... There is another Laser Disc concert that I used to watch a lot, the Eurythmics in concert circa late 1980s, that I have always wanted to get on DVD. Maximum Sound sells _Eurythmics Live in Sydney Australia 2/14/87 DVD _. I just looked at a snippet of that concert on youtube- it looks like the one I remember from Laser Disc and song listing looks the same so I am going to give that a try .....


Following up on Eurythmics Live, I received the DVD I ordered from Maximum Sound. It did not say copy of Laser Disc like Pink Floyd's DSOT did and I would say the video and audio quality is not as good as the Pink Floyd DVD. I like Maximum Sound, both their product line and service, but I assume the source material was not as good for the Eurythmics concert.

Additional follow up, my wife organized us doing a major clean out of our now former storage units and I brought my laser discs back to the house. I then set up an older 2 channel A/V system in a secondary room, hooked up one of my two laser disc players, put in the Eurythmics Live LD, and voila! it played. For the LD, video quality is fairly good and audio quality is quite good. I was very pleased to say the least.

I have a few other older concerts / music videos that I look forward to watching and listening to on my Retro system.

Bruce


----------



## darthrsg

I realize this is a bit off topic but anyone have any suggestions for ballet geared for children? Our local dance school asked if we had any that we might show at a movie night.


----------



## PooperScooper

Watched this Tubes concert DVD last night. I'm a big Tubes fan and enjoyed the DVD. Always a great show from the Tubes.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

PooperScooper said:


> Watched this Tubes concert DVD last night. I'm a big Tubes fan and enjoyed the DVD. Always a great show from the Tubes.


NICE, love the Tubes


----------



## Gorilla Killa

For video quality the U2 Innocence is phenomenal, dont think Ive seen better.


----------



## bigrushhead

Diamond Dog said:


> I purchased 3 Blu Rays Lately and would like to recommend..
> 
> U2 Paris - I am a huge U2 fan so I am biased. However during this tour, I did not really like this concert when I saw it live. I felt Bono and the band lacked energy and were going through the motions only. This Paris concert feels like all the other concerts were practice sessions for this Paris concert. Sound is OK, seems to lack Bass . It was shot in 1080i. A really stunning concert
> 
> Imagine Dragons Smoke & Mirrors - A bit on the "pop" side, but not so much that its bubble gum-y. 1080p transfer. Great sound and video. There is a lot of deep bass in their drums and synthesizers, so it really sounded great in my opinion. I was surprised that I knew more of their songs than I thought I did and the songs I did not know were enjoyable.
> 
> Roger Waters The Wall- This was the biggest surprise of my life. I am not a Pink Floyd Fan. I grew up on alternative New Wave and thought Pink FLoyd was for loadies and metal heads. Boy was I wrong. This is highly intelligent music. Actually very mellow with complex, textural instrumental portions. The concert is like nothing I have seen before. It is so incredibly visual. Withing the first few minutes with the airplane and fireworks, I was exhausted!!! The artistic nature of this concert is unreal. The music is great, This is a total immersion concert and the best thing about it is I had no idea and actually bought this for my wife and even though I am not a Floyd Fan per se, this is probably the best concert I own on Blu Ray


I see this thread has pretty much died and your post is a few months old, but on your Pink Floyd point, wanted to share my experience as far as Floyd goes since it seems several of you are PF fans. Basically when Roger Waters played for the Hurricane Sandy relief benefit concert (12-12-12 on YouTube for those interested unless they have since removed it) it rekindled my appreciation for their Music, then someone posted a clip on a former website I used to belong to of David Gilmour playing "High Hopes" on his solo Concert in 2006 "Remember that night"< which is highly recommended and is on Bluray. Well, I then became highly enamored with David and watched that DVD often....Fast forward to now, and I discovered "Brit Floyd" which is a copy Band, but not any ordinary copy band, the depth of detail devoted to recreating the "Floyd" experience is nothing short of extremely impressive. I recently found a HD version of their Red Rocks 2013 Concert on Ebay, and this was recorded by the local PBS affiliate and IMO the best Concert I have seen, and I saw David in Toronto in March. I dare say, you could get all the original Floyd members together tomorrow and if they were to play live would not sound as good as Brit Floyd. Anyways, have seen Brit Floyd live twice now and cant wait to see them again, so if you`re looking to add to your collection and another DVD to add, try finding the Red Rocks but make sure its the PBS version, which perhaps they all are, not entirely certain on that point. Its also on you tube if you want to check it out that way as well. Enjoy.


----------



## PooperScooper

Pink Floyd: The Early Years box set has some great concert footage from what I've watched so far. At one show there's Frank Zappa joining in on Interstellar Overdrive!


----------



## JBaumgart

PooperScooper said:


> Pink Floyd: The Early Years box set has some great concert footage from what I've watched so far. At one show there's Frank Zappa joining in on Interstellar Overdrive!


I saw Zappa live once and I have to say it was the weirdest concert I've ever been to. That's all I remember...


----------



## Diamond Dog

eweiss said:


> Everyone says STOP MAKING SENSE is the best concert DVD, bar none.
> 
> Is this true?


This is a must have concert in my opinion, but whenever someone says that, you have to be into that kind of music (80's, alternative, rock)

For example, people have told me that the Metallica concert is one of the best, but I am not into that kind of music so it doesnt matter how good the picture or sound is.

As far as Talking Heads, this film is so understated, but at the same time so incredibly creative. The sound is incredible as there various HD mixes to choose from. 

I watch this film regularly. I think it is must have.


----------



## JBaumgart

*Some of my favorites*

Nothing new here, but here are twelve of my favorite concert DVD's, just based on how often I've watched them. In alphabetical order:

BeeGees - One Night Only
Kenny Chesney - Summer in 3D
Eric Clapton - One More Car One More Rider
Collective Soul (with The Atlanta Youth Symphony Orchestra) - Home
Eagles - Hell Freezes Over
Alison Krauss + Union Station - Live
Loggins & Messina - Sittin' In Again At The Santa Barbara Bowl > LIVE
Music For Montserrat (various artists)
Roy Orbison - Black&WhiteNight
Steve Miller Band - Live From Chicago
Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - Runnin' Down a Dream (love the included documentary of their history)
Keith Urban - Livin' Right Now


----------



## VMat

*Growing Up Again?*

I'm sure this is not a new one in this thread, but Peter Gabriel's "Growing Up" has made it into Blu-Ray recently, so I guess it deserves another mention. 

I also have the "Still Growing Up – Live & Unwrapped". Both in DVD. Does anyone recommend (or doesn't) the upgrade to Blu-Ray? I hate to re-buy films and concerts that I already own, but I do so every now and then with my favorites...


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Anyone one with a 4k display seen U2 Innocence yet. It is by far the clearest picture Ive seen for a concert, I dont have a 4k display. its quite amazing, theres not huge theatrics but just a really eye popping picture.


----------



## Ron_Stewart

I highly recommend Portishead Live in NYC. It was recorded at the Roseland around 10 years ago and it really amazing.


----------



## Ron_Stewart

I also recommend How The West Was Won from Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Diamond Dog

Gorilla Killa said:


> Anyone one with a 4k display seen U2 Innocence yet. It is by far the clearest picture Ive seen for a concert, I dont have a 4k display. its quite amazing, theres not huge theatrics but just a really eye popping picture.


It's a great concert, great visuals and great content. However, I think this was only recorded in 1080i


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Diamond Dog said:


> It's a great concert, great visuals and great content. However, I think this was only recorded in 1080i


You are correct, not sure where i got that in my head.


----------



## CruelInventions

Ron_Stewart said:


> I highly recommend Portishead Live in NYC. It was recorded at the Roseland around 10 years ago and it really amazing.


love it, love it, love it. But most will be very underwhelmed with the video aspect; DVD resolution, non-widescreen, etc.


----------



## mr-plowking

Im sure its been mentioned here many times, but I just recently got a copy of The Eagles: Farewell I live from Melbourne on BluRay and it is excellent. The SQ and PQ are fantastic. I'm not even that big of an Eagles fan - its kind of crazy how many hits they actually had!

And side note - Joe Walsh is king of odd. That is all..


----------



## JBaumgart

mr-plowking said:


> Im sure its been mentioned here many times, but I just recently got a copy of The Eagles: Farewell I live from Melbourne on BluRay and it is excellent. The SQ and PQ are fantastic. I'm not even that big of an Eagles fan - its kind of crazy how many hits they actually had!
> 
> And side note - Joe Walsh is king of odd. That is all..


I have the DVD version (two disks) and am wondering if it would be worth it to upgrade to the BD


----------



## Stevetd

JBaumgart said:


> I have the DVD version (two disks) and am wondering if it would be worth it to upgrade to the BD




I price watched the BD on Amazon before buying and have been very satisfied with upgrading. I don't remember what I gave for it but, I would do it again for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBaumgart

Stevetd said:


> I price watched the BD on Amazon before buying and have been very satisfied with upgrading. I don't remember what I gave for it but, I would do it again for sure.


OK, you talked me into it! (didn't take much lol)


----------



## bobby94928

JBaumgart said:


> OK, you talked me into it! (didn't take much lol)


Good thought. I have both the DVD and bluray. The blu rocks!


----------



## smfins

Joe Bonamassa /Beth Hart Live in Amsterdam is one of the best sounding BluRay concerts I've heard! It's easlly as good as the Eagles Melbourne Bluray. If you aren't familiar with Beth hart, do yourself a favor and get this one!~! https://www.amazon.com/Live-Amsterdam-Blu-ray-Beth-Bonamassa/dp/B00I5NKPWC


----------



## Tom Grooms

smfins said:


> Joe Bonamassa /Beth Hart Live in Amsterdam is one of the best sounding BluRay concerts I've heard! It's easlly as good as the Eagles Melbourne Bluray. If you aren't familiar with Beth hart, do yourself a favor and get this one!~! https://www.amazon.com/Live-Amsterdam-Blu-ray-Beth-Bonamassa/dp/B00I5NKPWC


Thanks for the heads up, I'm a huge Bonamassa fan. This was a no brainer.


----------



## Media Hostage

The Rolling Stones- Havana Moon - blu ray


It's only rock and roll but I liked it!!


Typical Eagle Rock Entertainment high quality.


----------



## silentheroes

My favorite to watch over and over:


----------



## Philnick

Diana Krall's _Live in Paris_ and her _Live in Rio_ concert videos are both very, very good.

The Rio concert was shot in high definition, while the Paris concert is an upconvert from SD, but an amazingly good one - they took their time releasing it on Blu-ray, and the effort they took shows.

Both have lossless 5.1 channel soundtracks and the same amazing core group: pianist (Krall herself - she was known as a great pianist before she started singing on her records), guitarist Anthony Wilson, bassist John Clayton, and drummer Jeff Hamilton; the Paris concert has an orchestra backing the core group on a few tunes.

The Paris concert is her standout performance, and if you only want one great jazz concert disk it's the one to have. Her sense of humor is also quite refreshing.

Just watch her seamlessly interpolate other songs into her piano solos, and see how generous she is to her sidemen in giving them long solos; Anthony Wilson is a monster improviser.

PS _Stop Making Sense_ is indeed a classic - a concert for the hyperactive - complete with David Byrne running around and around the risers that hold the drummers and keyboard players at one point. They have a unique sound - they may be the only rock and roll band whose music is _not_ blues-based - but their cover of _Take Me To The River_ late in the concert shows they certainly do know how to play the blues.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Anyone check out the new Def Leppard BD, yet?


----------



## primetimeguy

DreamWarrior said:


> Anyone check out the new Def Leppard BD, yet?


Yes, I have it, I would say the video is better than the previous Vegas concert discount but the audio isn't quite as good. Still worth a buy if you are a fan. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamWarrior

primetimeguy said:


> Yes, I have it, I would say the video is better than the previous Vegas concert discount but the audio isn't quite as good. Still worth a buy if you are a fan.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Humm...I'll put it on my list, I have Viva!, so I'll have to compare the setlists and see if it's worth it to have two in my collection, especially if the audio isn't as good on this.

Thanks!


----------



## primetimeguy

DreamWarrior said:


> Humm...I'll put it on my list, I have Viva!, so I'll have to compare the setlists and see if it's worth it to have two in my collection, especially if the audio isn't as good on this.
> 
> Thanks!


There is a lot of overlap. The audio mix is different, has a more live feel. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombie10k

SoulBrother said:


> I just started reading through this thread. I'm on page 4.
> 
> I just watched Dio Finding the Sacred Heart: Live in Philly 1986 -- Amazing video and editing. The copy I got was stereo but it's out on Bluray. I might just have to buy it. All the 80's metal cheese is there. They cut to the action, plenty of guitar work, they show the crowd a few times which is awesome to see 1986 metal kids. Just love this concert not that I'm sure it meets your audiophile standards. Anyone have any recommendations for this level of awesome dated cheese? I mean the sound is great, the music is fun but you just can't help but laugh at the headbanging kids and the keyboard solos. Did I say I love this? Help me find more!


If you are a DIO fan, highly recommended to pick up Holy Diver live filmed in London in 2005, 5 years before he passed away.

https://www.amazon.com/Dio-Holy-Diver-Live-Blu-ray/dp/B003YKVGL0/

I just watched this last night at reference level and it was remarkable. I have a black velvet pit HT and a JVC RS600 @ 100K+ native and it felt like sitting in the front row. When they did the Heaven and Hell set, it's a chilling and an amazing experience. 

highly recommended!


----------



## rdgrimes

Prepare to be blown away. This release is light years better than anything previous. Completely remastered video and audio, restored to the actual concert song list. Most of the concert footage is previously unseen angles and footage. 24/96 TrueHD audio like you've never heard it before.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6PY6RF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bluestang

Oh my! Thank you @rdgrimes...One of if not my absolute favorite. That and Eagles Farewell 1 from Melbourne. I'm so getting this new one 

Also, the wife likes Adele: Live at the Royal Albert Hall. Gotta admit I enjoy it as well.


----------



## Jem87

Is Stop Making Sense available in HD anywhere?


----------



## Philnick

Jem87 said:


> Is Stop Making Sense available in HD anywhere?


It's out on Blu-ray. The video is grainy and imperfect, true to the original film, and the sound is excellent DTS HD Master Audio, in your choice of studio surround (on-stage perspective) or original theatrical (front-row in the audience) mixes, and a stereo PCM mixdown of the theatrical mix - like on the DVD, but in lossless format.

It's video caffeine. Recommended.


----------



## KASOFO

rdgrimes said:


> Prepare to be blown away. This release is light years better than anything previous. Completely remastered video and audio, restored to the actual concert song list. Most of the concert footage is previously unseen angles and footage. 24/96 TrueHD audio like you've never heard it before.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6PY6RF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have to give some serious props to Rdgrimes. Based off of his comments I purchased the remastered Orbison Black and White and it is an absolutely stellar job in regard to both visual and audio remastering! I have the original and it is a night and day difference and gives you the feel that who ever was behind the quality control had a true love and appreciation for Roy Orbison and the talent that was onstage that night. Seriously surreal, with a great glass of wine, bourbon, sake, water, and a hunger for a little nostalgia and huge talent!

Thanks for the tip RG!


----------



## rdgrimes

Tedeschi Trucks Band Live 2CD / BD set released today. 






A really tight band, and a wide range of material.


----------



## JBaumgart

KASOFO said:


> I have the original and it is *a night and day difference* and gives you the feel that who ever was behind the quality control had a true love and appreciation for Roy Orbison and the talent that was onstage that night.


No pun intended I'm sure!


----------



## -Jim-

Hi Gents,

This is killing me. 

I've been into concert DVDs for ages, but in the last couple years discovered the joy of Lossless Audio (DTS HD Master / Dolby HD) and made the jump to Blu Ray. I moved away from DVDs (I have about 150 concert disks), replaced 2 of my Receivers & Disk players to play these codecs (and even set up a 3rd system in the Basement as I was getting some push back from the Misses.) I vowed not to repurchase DVD concerts I already have or I'll go broke :rolleyes .

Now you say of Orbison Black and White Night in Blu Ray => "Prepare to be blown away. This release is light years better than anything previous. Completely remastered video and audio, restored to the actual concert song list. Most of the concert footage is previously unseen angles and footage. 24/96 TrueHD audio like you've never heard it before."

Grrrrrr....


----------



## wreckingball

Well, shame on me I guess, for not seeing this thread earlier..lol..
As a musician of over 35yrs. I love concerts, love everything about them ..*except* the prices nowadays. D'oh! 

Now that some of these are on BR, and have transferred from original film/video, I like the thought of owning them a lot more so than 480p dvds, especially if the (of course) sound/tracks are of good quality.

Thing is, where to find good quality specimens? How to not get ripped off by a BR containing re-hashed DVD quality just re-packaged?

Is there a definitive source of some sort? Help me out here guys... thanks...

Cheers


----------



## mattg3

Unfortunately just when the technology got to a good place the interest in concerts seems to have waned.I have a number of dvd concerts but very few Blu Ray and I doubt we will be seeing many 4K concert Blu Rays.


----------



## rdgrimes

^^^
I have 400 concert DVDs, and maybe 75 on BD. Not for a lack of trying, but concert releases are sadly rare now days. 
I remember the good old days when you could rent virtually any concert DVD from Netflix.


----------



## maritimer555

wreckingball said:


> Is there a definitive source of some sort? Help me out here guys... thanks...
> 
> Cheers


There are several good sources out there re Blu Ray concert BR quality.

I’d suggest 3;

The first is this site itself, it has a blu ry concert thread that’s not quite up to date but I’m sure would have some decent reviews of some of your current library.

It can be found at;

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/150-blu-ray-software/827831-any-blu-ray-concert-dvd-s-20.html


Bluray.com- the main site itself does solid reviews of most all blu ray concerts, but there is also a forum that discusses BR concerts and BR audio as well as other Hi Res stud like SACD. It can be found at;
http://forum.blu-ray.com/forumdisplay.php?f=90

The other site I would recommend is Steve Hoffman forums. Not as specific as BR concert but from time to time you will see postings on new concerts releases and reviews etc. it is found at;
http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/


----------



## 1_sufferin_mind

Anything from the *Montreaux Jazz Festival* is well-recorded and well-filmed. A few artists that come to mind are Yes, ELP, Santana, Eric Clapton, Alanis Morissette, and ZZ Top.
I can say the same for the *Austin City Limits* catalogue: Jeff Healey, Albert Collins, John Mayall, Susan Tedeschi, Lynyrd Skynyrd, etc.


----------



## -Jim-

*I just couldn't resist....*



rdgrimes said:


> Prepare to be blown away. This release is light years better than anything previous. Completely remastered video and audio, restored to the actual concert song list. Most of the concert footage is previously unseen angles and footage. 24/96 TrueHD audio like you've never heard it before.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6PY6RF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Gents,

I did it. I clicked on the link and somehow made it to Amazon.ca (automatic redirect as I'm in Canada) and there it was for less than $20 CAN (less than $15 US).  I just couldn't resist. 

My son had just signed up for a free month with Amazon Prime, so I handed $20 to him and it was shipped here to the West Coast for free in 2 Days from Ontario (OMG!) . It was even delivered on a Sunday while my wife and I were out with friends to the Car Show and dinner. 

I would have played it tonight but it was my Misses Birthday and she's not a fan of loud Rock'n Roll. So hopefully I'll try it tomorrow and it will be as good as the review posted here.


----------



## captainbrent

rdgrimes said:


> Tedeschi Trucks Band Live 2CD / BD set released today.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSks5LyI6NM
> 
> A really tight band, and a wide range of material.


Thanks for the heads up...do you have this and if so, can you comment on the 5.1 mix on the BD?

Thanks!


----------



## rdgrimes

captainbrent said:


> Thanks for the heads up...do you have this and if so, can you comment on the 5.1 mix on the BD?
> 
> Thanks!


Its your basic audience mix, front weighted. Audio on the whole would get an "average" rating from me.


----------



## captainbrent

rdgrimes said:


> Its your basic audience mix, front weighted. Audio on the whole would get an "average" rating from me.


Thanks! Although I was hoping for better than average, will still give it a go.


----------



## moretep

Rgb said:


> Without even seeing the DVDs yet, I'd have to say the Mama Tour and Three SIdes Live concert DVD's in the upcoming Genesis Live "Movie Box" boxset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.genesis-music.com/news/news.php?uid=475
> 
> 
> ...even if the technical video quality isn't up to av-phile standards, I'll take poor video quality classic Genesis over the best HD Britney Spears any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this thread hold the record for the oldest running thread on avs?


I'd have to say that the Genesis Mama Tour DVD and Three Sides Live blu ray have been recent favorites in heavy rotation in my house! Not only do they sound great, but the kids love them as well. 

The kids & I particularly love the house-shaking bass pedals on the 'Cage Medley' and 'Second Home by the Sea.'

Having listened to live stereo audio recordings of the songs for 30 years, the DTS and DD soundtracks add great depth & detail that make it a treat to listen to.


----------



## Rgb

moretep said:


> I'd have to say that the Genesis Mama Tour DVD and Three Sides Live blu ray have been recent favorites in heavy rotation in my house! Not only do they sound great, but the kids love them as well.
> 
> The kids & I particularly love the house-shaking bass pedals on the 'Cage Medley' and 'Second Home by the Sea.'
> 
> Having listened to live stereo audio recordings of the songs for 30 years, the DTS and DD soundtracks add great depth & detail that make it a treat to listen to.


Holy moly! Longest time to quote me to date! 

Genesis- people tend to love 'em or hate 'em, more polarized than Washington 

...but Genesis was something special live- Seconds Out is regarded as one of the best recorded, engineered and sounding live LP's of all time, by prog and non prog music/rock/fusion lovers alike. Sadly, no commercial complete film/video of the concert, but outstanding 5.1 DTS 24/96 track in the Live Boxset mentioned.

3 Sides Live, Mama Tour, Invisible Touch Wembley, The Way We Walk and 2007 When in Rome are all benchmark live music performances.

Circa 1987 I rented the Mama Tour on HiFi VHS (commercial prerecorded tapes cost $40-$80 in the '80's, or $100~$160 in today's dollars- too rich for a college student!) just to make a Chrome Type II high quality cassette recording of the audio (HiFI VHS has audio quality rivaling or exceeding consumer reel to reel decks at 3.75 or 7.5 ips). Listened to it daily for years going to/from my undergrad classes in Ann Arbor UM. 

Recently dug up the Mama Tour cassette tape and played on NOS and refurbed decks- still sounds great


----------



## Rgb

mattg3 said:


> Unfortunately just when the technology got to a good place the interest in concerts seems to have waned.I have a number of dvd concerts but very few Blu Ray and I doubt we will be seeing many 4K concert Blu Rays.


Just a heads up for noobs, a LOT of concert/music performance DVD's have a lossless PCM 2 channel track, usually 16/48, but sometimes 20/48, 24/48 or 24/96. 

Just a reminder that BluRays aren't the sole source of lossless audio tracks (multichannel yes, but for 2ch audiophile purists, no). There may actually be cases where the DVD release has a lossless 2ch track, while the BluRay has only lossy 2 ch (along with lossless multichannel), so 2ch purists may prefer the DVD over the BluRay on that basis.

~1.5Mbps DTS and/or 24/96 DTS tracks are no slouch either for multichannel fans of music on many concert DVD's.

Moral of the story- search those bargain bins and thrift stores/yard sales for concert DVD's being cast off for great sound at pennies on the dollar.


----------



## mattg3

So true.Ive been buying used concerts from Amazon and Amazon UK for years and there is always eBay. Never had a problem.


----------



## Rgb

mattg3 said:


> So true.Ive been buying used concerts from Amazon and Amazon UK for years and there is always eBay. Never had a problem.


Amazon is a great place for used A/V discs (CD/DVD/BD)- they just need to loosen up on that flat $3.99 shipping- maybe $1.99 or less would be great for a lot of discs.

Heck, a lot of CDs and DVDs are $1 or even a penny on Amazon! But the "price floor" is set at $4 even if the disc is $.01. Local thrift stores are $2 or less for CD's and $3 or less for DVD/BD's, often half that with 2 for 1 sales and 50% off coupons.

US Postal Media Mail is about $2, the cost to ship standard CD/DVD/BD most anywhere in the continental US (up to 70lbs worth at once!)

https://about.usps.com/notices/not121/not121_tech.htm
https://www.usps.com/business/prices.htm


----------



## DaveK_ND

I'm partial to the Kissology DVDs. There are three volumes, with each one containing either three or four discs worth of material including concert footage from all eras of the band. I wish every band would put out such a complete video history.


----------



## Rgb

DaveK_ND said:


> I'm partial to the Kissology DVDs. There are three volumes, with each one containing either three or four discs worth of material including concert footage from all eras of the band. I wish every band would put out such a complete video history.


I promise not to mock Kiss if you take it easy on Genesis


----------



## mattg3

Ill leave Kiss and genesis alone if you dont destroy me for recommending the greatest concert dvd/bluray ever-Circus by Take That


----------



## JBaumgart

rdgrimes said:


> Tedeschi Trucks Band Live 2CD / BD set released today.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSks5LyI6NM
> 
> A really tight band, and a wide range of material.


Not impressed with the sound quality on this one. Very disappointing, actually, especially for a blu-ray.


----------



## Rgb

Excellent pair of recent (i.e. up to date production values/technical quality) HD Prog-rock concerts, best in class examples of Prog rock.

Steve Hackett - Genesis Revisited - Live at the Royal Albert Hall
https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Revi...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Z2G54XGJYXRA7Q6J2ZX8






For Prog noobs, try Dancing with the Moonlit Night 7:15-15:00. Great example of early 70's prog/art-rock and the classic Genesis sound & style, with typical changes in mood and time signatures throughout the song, with excellent "ethereal" beginning and ending/outtro and a rocking mid section. The song takes you on a journey as any good prog-rock should  

...and of course, an outstanding performance of Supper's Ready, regarded by many as the Greatest Prog-Rock song of all time, 1:38-2:05.

Like any good prog/art rock, no judgements until you have auditioned a minimum of 5 times- occasionally takes that many listens to "get it".  

Prog rock isn't about a beat that hooks you, it's about stylistic complexity and an experience over time, not the moment.

Both of these concerts are true gems, with veritable prog/art rock royalty performing guest vocals and/or instruments.

Steve Hackett Genesis Revisited Live At Hammersmith 2013
https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Revisited-Live-at-Hammersmith/dp/B00F2HW20M






I bought both on BluRay soon after their releases, surprised both are on Youtube (copyright)

Steve Hackett was the original Genesis guitarist through 1977, responsible in large part for the 70’s (classic era) Genesis sound.

Also, Hackett in Liverpool performing mostly his own repertoire
https://www.amazon.com/Total-Experi...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Z2G54XGJYXRA7Q6J2ZX8


----------



## DaveK_ND

Rgb said:


> I promise not to mock Kiss if you take it easy on Genesis


I do not have a strong opinion either for or against Genesis. I enjoy some of their radio hits but honestly have never dug deep into their discography. No reason why not other than "so much music, so little time".


----------



## Diamond Dog

*Mumford & Sons - Live S Africa*

I really enjoyed the Mumford & Sons Blu Ray Live in S Africa. I believe it was released late 2016.

Visually it is beautiful. It has a muted look to it. Very unique in my opinion. The band performs so well and it is so entertaining. There is a HD Dolby and HD DTS track.

Here is what I did not like about it. The bass seems to cut out or reduce frequently. Its really evident if you follow the drums (which there is a lot of great drumming). DTS HD is good, but when I switched to Dolby HD, it sounded very harsh with exaggerated mid-high frequency. My guests actually said it started hurting their ears.. Bass is better on the DTS track, but still suffers from the dropouts I suggested.

I am wondering if I got a bad rip (as I ripped my copy onto my HD). I am curious if others will notice the constant bass drop outs.

Hope to hear comments on this as well as more suggestions for some great concerts!


----------



## Rgb

Diamond Dog said:


> I really enjoyed the Mumford & Sons Blu Ray Live in S Africa. I believe it was released late 2016.



...didn't know Redd Foxx sang! 

...oh *Mum*ford, not Sanford


----------



## Stevetd

Rgb said:


> ...didn't know Redd Foxx sang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh *Mum*ford, not Sanford




Yeah, he had a number one hit with "I'm coming home Elizabeth". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgb

Stevetd said:


> Yeah, he had a number one hit with "I'm coming home Elizabeth".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...I think you meant that 70's classic, "Da Big One"


----------



## Tornado Red

Posted this on the surround part of the forum, thought I'd post here as well for anyone interested. Assume the blu ray/dvd will follow the theatre debut in Sept.

http://www.davidgilmourcinematickets.com/


----------



## rdgrimes

This might slip under the radar for many folks. Some will pooh-pooh it for being DVD only. 
Amazing PQ and in particular the AQ is outstanding. A super-all-star band including Greg Allman.
The music is timeless. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XSDC2G1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T2_1ndnzb97DQNAJ


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic

rdgrimes said:


> This might slip under the radar for many folks. Some will pooh-pooh it for being DVD only.
> Amazing PQ and in particular the AQ is outstanding. A super-all-star band including Greg Allman.
> The music is timeless.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XSDC2G1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T2_1ndnzb97DQNAJ


Glad to hear the quality is good I was disappointed no bluray.
I was at that show, way up in the rafters. The Auditorium has amazing acoustics, used to be where most of the big musicals (les miz. phantom, miss saigon, etc. ) would be performed.


----------



## Rgb

I wonder when the first 4K UHD BD music concerts will hit the streets (if some haven't already...)


----------



## mattg3

I cant imagine it will happen since the concert market has all but dried up.


----------



## Tornado Red

Rgb said:


> I wonder when the first 4K UHD BD music concerts will hit the streets (if some haven't already...)


I've read that the Gilmour concert posted above was shot in 4K, shiny discs will likely be released shortly after the cinematic showing I'm assuming. It'll be interesting to see if there's an UHD blu ray among them...


----------



## Rgb

Perhaps concerts shot on quality 35mm or 70mm film would make good UHD disc candidates?


----------



## kfh227

I'm mostly hoping to get high quality audio from Blu Ray or HD Blu Ray. I can live with 1080 instead of 4K so long as the audio is top notch. 


My problem is that the bands I like are not popular enough to warrant video releases even though they deserve them. Long Beach Dub AllStars for example is a band made of ex Sublime mebers. I also listen to a lot o bands like Budos Band and Charles Bradley. Heck my latest Pandora channel was HIRIE.


Having said all this I ordered my latest DVD (not even Blu Ray) and it won't be here till next week. *Rebolution's Live at Red Rocks* DVD for $15 ($20 shipped). Like Reggae music, you might like this. I saw some of the concert via YouTube and MTV and the sound quality sounded good. I'm just praying for a good surround sound presentation as I couldn't find info on that aspect. I'll give my 5 cents on it when it arrives.


EDIT: Just ordered two different Korn Live disks (one DVD and one Blu Ray)


----------



## yankeeman

I saw a great concert on tv, it was Chicago and REO Speedwagon at Red Rocks. Anyone know is this exact one is available on dvd or bd? I havent been able to find it. I had it on my DVR for quite a while and watched it many times, but my cable company was bought out and we have new machines and i lost it.


----------



## bobby94928

yankeeman said:


> I saw a great concert on tv, it was Chicago and REO Speedwagon at Red Rocks. Anyone know is this exact one is available on dvd or bd? I havent been able to find it. I had it on my DVR for quite a while and watched it many times, but my cable company was bought out and we have new machines and i lost it.


This was a TV concert. there are a number of bootleg DVDs out there....

https://www.google.com/search?as_q=...+speedwagon+and+chicago+live+at+red+rocks+dvd


----------



## yankeeman

bobby94928 said:


> This was a TV concert. there are a number of bootleg DVDs out there....
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?as_q=...+speedwagon+and+chicago+live+at+red+rocks+dvd


Thanks bud, found it, appreciate the help.


----------



## Charley

*Rammstein in Amerika*

Rammstein in Amerika

Superb AQ & VQ. Rammstein has created it own genre - sorta “German heavy metal opera.”


----------



## ROSSO Z

*How to improve Joe Cocker playback?*

Hello all,


When I play Joe Cocker- Across from Midnight Tour concert DVD, the band (or background music) almost drowns out Joe's voice. I would like to bring his voice forward instead of listening to the band.


I'm playing the DVD on a PS3 or Denon DVD-3930 through a Denon-5308 AVR and Paradigm Studio 100 mains and Spendor center and surrounds and a Paradigm 15 inch sub (5.1 system)


Is there anything I can do?????


All ideas appreciated....


Merry Christmas


----------



## primetimeguy

ROSSO Z said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> When I play Joe Cocker- Across from Midnight Tour concert DVD, the band (or background music) almost drowns out Joe's voice. I would like to bring his voice forward instead of listening to the band.
> 
> 
> I'm playing the DVD on a PS3 or Denon DVD-3930 through a Denon-5308 AVR and Paradigm Studio 100 mains and Spendor center and surrounds and a Paradigm 15 inch sub (5.1 system)
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do?????
> 
> 
> All ideas appreciated....
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas


Have you run audyssey auto set up to make sure channel levels are set properly? If yes then it must be the mix and you can bump up the center channel as needed. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ROSSO Z

primetimeguy said:


> Have you run audyssey auto set up to make sure channel levels are set properly? If yes then it must be the mix and you can bump up the center channel as needed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk



Prime...,


Thanks...... I have tried the center channel bump. I will play it tonight and do the bump again and maybe play around with Pure Direct or other surround- DTS, DB, etc..


Merry Christmas


To all: I strongly agree with the Eagles-When Hell freezes Over, and Roy Orbison- Black and White Night. I just o5rdered the BlueRay version.


Cheers


----------



## primetimeguy

ROSSO Z said:


> Prime...,
> 
> 
> Thanks...... I have tried the center channel bump. I will play it tonight and do the bump again and maybe play around with Pure Direct or other surround- DTS, DB, etc..
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> To all: I strongly agree with the Eagles-When Hell freezes Over, and Roy Orbison- Black and White Night. I just o5rdered the BlueRay version.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Keep in mind if your surround levels are too high it will make it harder to hear the center. So making sure all channels are at proper level is key.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Hans Zimmer Live in Prague is one of the best, if not the best, concert discs I own. If your a fan of movies its a must, for music fans as well. The sound is undeniably good across the board. I highly recommend this disc. The young lady Zara who sings the Gladiator tracks voice is mesmerizing. Great stuff


----------



## Charley

Gorilla Killa said:


> Hans Zimmer Live in Prague is one of the best, if not the best, concert discs I own. If your a fan of movies its a must, for music fans as well. The sound is undeniably good across the board. I highly recommend this disc. The young lady Zara who sings the Gladiator tracks voice is mesmerizing. Great stuff



This is my "go to" demo disc for its Atmos soundtrack. 

72 musicians & singers - Sound Immersion!


----------



## kyzer soze

Gorilla Killa said:


> Hans Zimmer Live in Prague is one of the best, if not the best, concert discs I own. If your a fan of movies its a must, for music fans as well. The sound is undeniably good across the board. I highly recommend this disc. The young lady Zara who sings the Gladiator tracks voice is mesmerizing. Great stuff


Yes to all the above.


----------



## Tom Grooms

I love this thread, just ordered Hans Zimmer! Thanks guys and gals...


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Tom Grooms said:


> I love this thread, just ordered Hans Zimmer! Thanks guys and gals...



I can say I dont have a favorite, so many of them are moving in their own right. The Thin Red Line and Inception are awesome but the Gladiator tracks kill it as well. You are in for a treat


----------



## jsgrise

Hans Zimmer's concert is amazing, very emotional but can be sometime cacophonic due to the intensity and the so many musician.



One concert that I wish was released on BD is the Andre Rieu's _Live in Venice_ Concert. This performance of _*O Mio Babbino Caro*_ with the young Amira is mesmerizing. IF you can watch without getting watery eyes, you are a tough SOB!

UPDATE: Well, finally found the BD on Amazon.COM! Should be here in about 2 weeks with a beautiful DTS-HD track!


----------



## PooperScooper

The Doors - Live At The Isle Of Wight Festival 1970 This should be good!


----------



## yankeeman

Can someone reccommend a dvd of a concert by some big orchestra that contains a monster version of the 1812 Overture, a version with big real cannons and real bells hopefully. Thanks.


----------



## rdgrimes

> February 25th marks what would have been George’s 75th birthday. In love and remembrance, CONCERT FOR GEORGE will be reissued on February 23rd, as a Deluxe Edition Box Set, a 4-LP Box Set, plus new CD/DVD and CD/Blu-ray combo packages.
> Presented in a 12” by 12” hardbound book, the Deluxe (limited to 1000 worldwide), features the complete sound and film recordings from the concert (on 4 180-gram audiophile LPs, 2 CDs, 2 DVDs and 2 Blu-rays), plus an opportunity to own a piece of the historic event, by way of a cutting from the original hand-painted on-stage tapestry used as the backdrop at the Royal Albert Hall on November 29, 2002.
> The 4-LP Box Set includes the complete sound recordings from the momentous evening, and features a special etching on side-8. This is the first time that all songs from the performance have been available on an audio configuration.
> Learn more & pre-order, here:
> Proceeds from the sale of these products support The Material World Foundation


http://www.concertforgeorge.com/new-configurations/


----------



## mgkdragn

rdgrimes said:


> http://www.concertforgeorge.com/new-configurations/
> 
> https://youtu.be/NP-K4hKdmjU


it's $350 but I pre-ordered anyway .. just could not resist .. too good to pass up ..


----------



## rdgrimes

mgkdragn said:


> it's $350 but I pre-ordered anyway .. just could not resist .. too good to pass up ..


In case its not obvious, there are different sets available starting with the super deluxe mega box with vinyl, vinyl only, CD's only, CD's plus DVD or CD's plus BD. 
No word on any re-mastering, I suppose that's too much to hope for.


----------



## mgkdragn

rdgrimes said:


> In case its not obvious, there are different sets available starting with the super deluxe mega box with vinyl, vinyl only, CD's only, CD's plus DVD or CD's plus BD.
> No word on any re-mastering, I suppose that's too much to hope for.


Yes, I checked all the "editions" .. the $450.00 Deluxe Set with Test Pressings is already sold out .. no mention of re-mastered on any I looked at ..


----------



## rdgrimes

mgkdragn said:


> Yes, I checked all the "editions" .. the $450.00 Deluxe Set with Test Pressings is already sold out .. no mention of re-mastered on any I looked at ..


Well they had to do some kind of re-mix for the vinyl and CDs, so there's hope.


----------



## rdgrimes




----------



## PooperScooper

*Steve Hackett - Wuthering Nights: Live in Birmingham BD*

This is the first concert video (that I can recall) of Steve Hackett that I watched. Excellent! It's a recent show so the video and sound are very good. Bass gets pretty intense when the bass pedals are kicking in. My only complaint is I thought the drums could have been better "produced". The drummer was excellent but there was little distinction heard between individual drums - I don't think they were indiviually mic'd. The singer reminded me of a combination of Gabriel and Collins. When they played Genesis songs he fit right in with songs that were song by either Genesis member - he was very good! The female singer/guitarist had a beautiful voice that made 'Shadow of the Heirophant' stand out.


----------



## rdgrimes

mgkdragn said:


> Yes, I checked all the "editions" .. the $450.00 Deluxe Set with Test Pressings is already sold out .. no mention of re-mastered on any I looked at ..


Have the new BDs in hand. Aside from a new disc label they are bit for bit identical to the 1st release. Ah well...


----------



## eljaycanuck

On Thursday I received in the mail my copy of *Scorpions: Live in 3D - Get Your Sting & Blackout* from a German vendor on Amazon.ca. Last night, I sat down with a pour of whiskey and checked it out in 2D (on my OPPO BDP-83). It was great! The guys are older, but they still know how to rock and seem to have a good time doing it! The set-list is solid and the deft camera-work does a great job of capturing all the action.

The PQ was excellent, despite a veil-like quality reminiscent of "Rush - R30" (another top-notch show). AQ - which was also excellent and immersive - would have benefitted from just a bit more bottom end. All in all, a worthwhile addition to any Scorpion fan's collection, IMO.

*\m/ > , < \m/*


----------



## Pappatulagga

Pink Floyd "Pulse" is a really good DVD! Fantastic performance, and it comes with 2 disks. On the second disk, they do the entire "Dark Side of the Moon." Highly reccomended!


----------



## mdsjedi44

Hi everyone,

I am normally a vigorous movie watcher, but lately my wife and I have become interested in watching concerts in our home theater setup, which has Dolby Atmos and 4k/Dolby Vision. 

I can't find a website that has compiled all concerts that take advantage of Atmos and/or 4K. Am I missing something, or are concerts simply not available in these formats yet? Please help if you can point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## primetimeguy

mdsjedi44 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am normally a vigorous movie watcher, but lately my wife and I have become interested in watching concerts in our home theater setup, which has Dolby Atmos and 4k/Dolby Vision.
> 
> I can't find a website that has compiled all concerts that take advantage of Atmos and/or 4K. Am I missing something, or are concerts simply not available in these formats yet? Please help if you can point me in the right direction. Thanks!


There have been very few concerts on Bluray let alone atmos over the last couple of years. It sucks as I live the concerts I have but very few recent ones. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mattg3

Still waiting for the first 4K concert on disc.


----------



## zeuspaul

I recently watched the PBS Celtic Woman Homecoming concert on DirecTV in Dolby Digital. I thought it was pretty good and checked out the DVD. It is a mono sound track Really!!


----------



## ez1dog

mdsjedi44 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am normally a vigorous movie watcher, but lately my wife and I have become interested in watching concerts in our home theater setup, which has Dolby Atmos and 4k/Dolby Vision.
> 
> I can't find a website that has compiled all concerts that take advantage of Atmos and/or 4K. Am I missing something, or are concerts simply not available in these formats yet? Please help if you can point me in the right direction. Thanks!


Roger Waters The Wall! You will not be disappointed. And I lean more towards David Gilmour stuff.:smile:


----------



## Tornado Red

New purchase: Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame In Concert (2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017 on 2 BDs)


----------



## mrcarnut

Tornado Red said:


> New purchase: Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame In Concert (2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017 on 2 BDs)


I just got that one as well. I have all the other releases and really enjoy them. The induction of Lou Reed on this new one is great.


----------



## vegout

*Eric Clapton - Slowhand at 70*

I don't think anyone has mentioned "Slowhand at 70" on Blu-Ray. It's now one of my favorites, with great editing, video and sound. It shows off the beautiful Royal Albert Hall in all of its glory.

Here's a preview:


----------



## rdgrimes

Speaking of E.C., Life In 12 Bars comes out on BD next month. Also available to stream from Showtime On Demand.
There seem to be 2 different BD releases but I can't find what the difference is. Also a 2-CD release at the same time.


----------



## rdgrimes

Bonamassa' new BD concert release is out, "British Blues Explosion"
Audio quality isn't what we would hope, but the music is. British blues-rock fans will have a good time.


----------



## LNEWoLF

rdgrimes said:


> Bonamassa' new BD concert release is out, "British Blues Explosion"
> Audio quality isn't what we would hope, but the music is. British blues-rock fans will have a good time.


Ive got one on the way.


What is going on with the audio quality?


----------



## rdgrimes

LNEWoLF said:


> Ive got one on the way.
> 
> 
> What is going on with the audio quality?


I guess the correct description might be: not bad for a live concert. Just average.


----------



## LNEWoLF

rdgrimes said:


> I guess the correct description might be: not bad for a live concert. Just average.


I always enjoy a good concert. 


What live concerts would you recommend that have exceeded your expectations beyond average?.


----------



## rdgrimes

LNEWoLF said:


> I always enjoy a good concert.
> 
> 
> What live concerts would you recommend that have exceeded your expectations beyond average?.



I guess this would be my gold standard:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0024EWOYK/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1














Honorable mention:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001KEGRAW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PooperScooper

I remember waiting for the BD of RTF to come out and it was 9 years ago! Where'd the time go?


----------



## rdgrimes

PooperScooper said:


> I remember waiting for the BD of RTF to come out and it was 9 years ago! Where'd the time go?


At least its still in print. That KD Lang title is OOP and getting crazy expensive. Most of the really good stuff on disc is OOP.


----------



## Charley

*Where We Stood (pineapple thief) [2017, 5.1 blu-ray]*

Where We Stood (pineapple thief) [2017, 5.1 blu-ray]

Prog-rock concert. Can be viewed with documentary interviews interspersed or just the original concert. Value packed with two full albums [music only/video-still] plus other extras. Good PQ/AQ.


----------



## T-smith

mdsjedi44 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am normally a vigorous movie watcher, but lately my wife and I have become interested in watching concerts in our home theater setup, which has Dolby Atmos and 4k/Dolby Vision.
> 
> I can't find a website that has compiled all concerts that take advantage of Atmos and/or 4K. Am I missing something, or are concerts simply not available in these formats yet? Please help if you can point me in the right direction. Thanks!



Roger Waters The Wall and Hans Zimmer Live in Prague are the only two concerts on Blu-ray that I’m aware of with Atmos tracks and they are both fantastic.

A Roger Waters concert speaks for itself but I highly recommend the Hans Zimmer concert especially if you like the scores from Gladiator and Pirates of the Caribbean.

Chris Botti Live in Boston is also pretty good but it’s not Atmos


----------



## rdgrimes

T-smith said:


> Roger Waters The Wall and Hans Zimmer Live in Prague are the only two concerts on Blu-ray that I’m aware of


2L sells an assortment of BD audio titles with Atmos and Auro-3D audio.


----------



## See The Light

*Coming September 7, 2018*

The Blu-ray Disc


----------



## rdgrimes

A new release, still a bit difficult to find: Sidemen: Long Road To Glory




> Narrated by Marc Maron, Sidemen: Long Road to Glory provides an intimate look into the incredible lives of three of the last Muddy Waters and Howlin' Wolf sidemen, piano player Pinetop Perkins, drummer Willie 'Big Eyes' Smith and guitarist Hubert Sumlin. These legendary bluesmen, who performed and recorded into their 80's and 90's, played a significant role in shaping modern popular music. The film features some of the last interviews conducted with all three men as well as their final live performances together. These memorable live performances, vividly capture these blues legends with the blues and rock stars they have inspired including, Robby Krieger of The Doors, Elvin Bishop (recent rock n Roll Hall inductee with The Paul Butterfield Blues Band), and Tim Reynolds of The Dave Matthews Band. Personal insights from artists such as, Bonnie Raitt, Gregg Allman, Derek Trucks, Shemekia Copeland, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Joe Perry, Joe Bonamassa and Johnny Winter offer heartfelt accounts of how these three legendary sidemen helped shape their careers as well as rock n roll. Sidemen takes us on the road with Pinetop, Willie and Hubert, three of our last direct links to the origins of the blues, as they share the incredible stories about each of their personal histories. From their upbringings on Delta plantations of the Jim Crow south to lives spent on the road in the shadow of two of the biggest figures in music history, their stories are not only a part of music history, but American history as well. As we ride along, we can't help but fall in love with these three endearing men as we experience all the trials and triumphs of these remarkable lives.


----------



## PooperScooper

This thread is for DVD/BD concert recommendations. I moved a few posts to a new thread and deleted one.


----------



## jasper08

Tornado Red said:


> New purchase: Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame In Concert (2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017 on 2 BDs)


I also bought these Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame In Concert 2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017 BDs. Was disappointed with the audio quality. Also had the previous 25th Anniversary Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame In Concert BDs which audio quality way much better than the new one. How did you find the audio quality of the new BDs?


----------



## Tornado Red

jasper08 said:


> I also bought these Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame In Concert 2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017 BDs. Was disappointed with the audio quality. Also had the previous 25th Anniversary Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame In Concert BDs which audio quality way much better than the new one. How did you find the audio quality of the new BDs?


I found the sound varies, mostly because it was recorded over 4 different years. Agree the 25th anniversary is hard to match.


----------



## jasper08

jasper08 said:


> Agree with you that the poor audio quality is due because of different years recording. But the picture quality is good. Thanks for the reply


Agree with you that the poor audio quality is due to the different years recording. But, the picture quality is good. Thank for the reply


----------



## jasper08

Have anyone here bought Alter bridge Live in Royal Albert Hall concert BD?


----------



## martynic

T-smith said:


> Roger Waters The Wall and Hans Zimmer Live in Prague are the only two concerts on Blu-ray that I’m aware of with Atmos tracks and they are both fantastic.
> 
> A Roger Waters concert speaks for itself but I highly recommend the Hans Zimmer concert especially if you like the scores from Gladiator and Pirates of the Caribbean.
> 
> Chris Botti Live in Boston is also pretty good but it’s not Atmos


I have all of the above, and they are very good. My favorite has got to be Roger Waters...The Wall. That is a masterpiece IMHO.


----------



## Philnick

rdgrimes said:


> A new release, still a bit difficult to find: Sidemen: Long Road To Glory


There's no Blu-ray, and neither VUDU or Netflix has it. The only HD option is to rent or buy it in HD (1080p) at Amazon's Prime Video. I paid $12.99 to put it into my permanent streaming library there. (The DVD is $24.99) 

It's very good.


----------



## ROSSO Z

Finally got around to playing the Roy Orbison Black and White Night "30" on BR.

This is so much better than the original SD DVD version, which is very good.

SQ is mind blowing played thru my PS3 and thru my Denon 5308, It comes across as "Multi Channel In" on the 5308. My non-technical GF smiled all the way through due to the SQ.

VQ is also good given it is from a 1987 performance.

Cheers


----------



## bkeeler10

zeuspaul said:


> I recently watched the PBS Celtic Woman Homecoming concert on DirecTV in Dolby Digital. I thought it was pretty good and checked out the DVD. It is a mono sound track Really!!



Sorry for the late reply on this. I had seen a couple of comments on Amazon about this disc having a mono track, so I emailed Celtic Woman and called them out on it and the fact they don't have a bluray copy (DVD only). This is their response:
_
Thank you for your mail and continued feedback.

We did have a glitch with the first run of DVDs whereby a mono sound was issued, stereo is now available.

I would recommend you rent or buy the Homecoming show should you wish to experience a the full HD version.
https://itunes.apple.com/ie/movie/celtic-woman-homecoming-live-from-ireland/id1349553087&app=itunes
_


It's still crazy that they're not doing surround sound, since all their previous concerts save the one released just before this one had Dolby Digital or DTS tracks. Still, stereo is worlds better than mono. I have not bought the disc yet, so I cannot say whether new copies have stereo or not. If I had it already with a mono track, I would contact them and ask for a replacement. I wish I had recorded it when it aired on PBS. Speaking of which, their newest concert is to be aired on PBS this month and next.



Just an FYI . . .


----------



## Diamond Dog

*Finally Found A Great One to Post!!!!*

BRING ME THE HORIZON - Live at Royal Albert Hall


I am a Linkin Park fan and discovered this band on the Chester Memorial concert. I listened to some of their albums and their last one is really good (That's the Spirit). Had I not listened to this album FIRST, I would have hated this band as they started out as a death metal, speed metal band and I am not into that at all.


Each album progressively gets tamer and more "mainstream" with "That's the Spirit" sounding a lot like Linkin Park. He still does the Chester screams, but in moderation as opposed to the whole song.


They have a Blu-Ray that was released called "Live at Wembley" - I hated it. Too much screaming and death metal sounds.


Their Second Blu Ray was released in 2016 called "Live at Royal Albert Hall" and it is brilliant! They play with a full orchestra and I have never seen anything like it. It is NOT acoustic and not slowed down. The way they blended their sound off the latest album with the orchestra is mind blowing. I didn't know many of these songs, yet was glued to the TV screen! It is interesting to note that they only did this ONE time and didn't repeat the orchestra performance.



I love this find because I don't think many people would find this on their own and I almost didn't. It would mean a lot to me if you posted your feedback. It is so unique and I would say up there with Roger Waters the Wall as far as impact it had on me while watching the first time.


You have to buy it from their website: https://bringmethehorizon.pmstores.co/


Proceeds go to Teenage Cancer TTrust- so you are doing a good thing. I think a HD download is 13 USD.



 



 



You can find clips on You Tube to preview. 


Picture and Sound are Excellent


On a side note, I don't understand why more bands are not releasing more concert videos. They always film footage at concerts and this would seem like an easy way to bring in revenue. It just seems like so little is released anymore!


----------



## Stevetd

Diamond Dog said:


> BRING ME THE HORIZON - Live at Royal Albert Hall
> 
> 
> I am a Linkin Park fan and discovered this band on the Chester Memorial concert. I listened to some of their albums and their last one is really good (That's the Spirit). Had I not listened to this album FIRST, I would have hated this band as they started out as a death metal, speed metal band and I am not into that at all.
> 
> 
> Each album progressively gets tamer and more "mainstream" with "That's the Spirit" sounding a lot like Linkin Park. He still does the Chester screams, but in moderation as opposed to the whole song.
> 
> 
> They have a Blu-Ray that was released called "Live at Wembley" - I hated it. Too much screaming and death metal sounds.
> 
> 
> Their Second Blu Ray was released in 2016 called "Live at Royal Albert Hall" and it is brilliant! They play with a full orchestra and I have never seen anything like it. It is NOT acoustic and not slowed down. The way they blended their sound off the latest album with the orchestra is mind blowing. I didn't know many of these songs, yet was glued to the TV screen! It is interesting to note that they only did this ONE time and didn't repeat the orchestra performance.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this find because I don't think many people would find this on their own and I almost didn't. It would mean a lot to me if you posted your feedback. It is so unique and I would say up there with Roger Waters the Wall as far as impact it had on me while watching the first time.
> 
> 
> You have to buy it from their website: https://bringmethehorizon.pmstores.co/
> 
> 
> Proceeds go to Teenage Cancer TTrust- so you are doing a good thing. I think a HD download is 13 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find clips on You Tube to preview.
> 
> 
> Picture and Sound are Excellent
> 
> 
> On a side note, I don't understand why more bands are not releasing more concert videos. They always film footage at concerts and this would seem like an easy way to bring in revenue. It just seems like so little is released anymore!




Is the FLAC surround?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond Dog

Stevetd said:


> Is the FLAC surround?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know as I don't play FLAC format on my system. The Blu Ray is Dolby TrueHD


----------



## bigrushhead

*Yes: Live at the Apollo.*

As of right now, you can review this entire Concert on YouTube as someone has it up on there, but doubt it will last long. I watched it the other night and the Video quality is great and the Audio through YouTube, I had to turn up the volume higher than normal, but expect on the actual DVD will sound much better. Asked for this as a Christmas gift.


----------



## KASOFO

Diamond Dog said:


> BRING ME THE HORIZON - Live at Royal Albert Hall
> 
> 
> I am a Linkin Park fan and discovered this band on the Chester Memorial concert. I listened to some of their albums and their last one is really good (That's the Spirit). Had I not listened to this album FIRST, I would have hated this band as they started out as a death metal, speed metal band and I am not into that at all.
> 
> 
> Each album progressively gets tamer and more "mainstream" with "That's the Spirit" sounding a lot like Linkin Park. He still does the Chester screams, but in moderation as opposed to the whole song.
> 
> 
> They have a Blu-Ray that was released called "Live at Wembley" - I hated it. Too much screaming and death metal sounds.
> 
> 
> Their Second Blu Ray was released in 2016 called "Live at Royal Albert Hall" and it is brilliant! They play with a full orchestra and I have never seen anything like it. It is NOT acoustic and not slowed down. The way they blended their sound off the latest album with the orchestra is mind blowing. I didn't know many of these songs, yet was glued to the TV screen! It is interesting to note that they only did this ONE time and didn't repeat the orchestra performance.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this find because I don't think many people would find this on their own and I almost didn't. It would mean a lot to me if you posted your feedback. It is so unique and I would say up there with Roger Waters the Wall as far as impact it had on me while watching the first time.
> 
> 
> You have to buy it from their website: https://bringmethehorizon.pmstores.co/
> 
> 
> Proceeds go to Teenage Cancer TTrust- so you are doing a good thing. I think a HD download is 13 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find clips on You Tube to preview.
> 
> 
> Picture and Sound are Excellent
> 
> 
> On a side note, I don't understand why more bands are not releasing more concert videos. They always film footage at concerts and this would seem like an easy way to bring in revenue. It just seems like so little is released anymore!


Your review sparked my interest and I went to order the Blu-Ray and they are out of stock with no timetable for a return. What site did you order from?

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## Diamond Dog

KASOFO said:


> Your review sparked my interest and I went to order the Blu-Ray and they are out of stock with no timetable for a return. What site did you order from?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Keith



https://bringmethehorizon.pmstores.co/#items


the Blu Ray alone is available (214 left) . As is the download for 1/2 the price.


You wont regret it. Please post about it once you watch.


----------



## KASOFO

Diamond Dog said:


> https://bringmethehorizon.pmstores.co/#items
> 
> 
> the Blu Ray alone is available (214 left) . As is the download for 1/2 the price.
> 
> 
> You wont regret it. Please post about it once you watch.



Thanks for getting back to me. I may be a little slow but when I click the add to cart for the "Live At The Royal Albert Hall - 2 x DVD, or Blu-Ray"
there is drop-down box that you have to pick either the DVD or Blu-Ray and it shows the Blu-Ray as out of stock. Am I missing something do you think?


----------



## Diamond Dog

KASOFO said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I may be a little slow but when I click the add to cart for the "Live At The Royal Albert Hall - 2 x DVD, or Blu-Ray"
> there is drop-down box that you have to pick either the DVD or Blu-Ray and it shows the Blu-Ray as out of stock. Am I missing something do you think?





you are right. Can you settle with the HD download?


I stream everything myself these days


----------



## KASOFO

Diamond Dog said:


> you are right. Can you settle with the HD download?
> 
> 
> I stream everything myself these days



I will check it out and thanks for the heads up! You don't happen to know what the sound formats are by chance do you? True HD, DTS, etc.

And super appreciate your help!

Keith


----------



## Diamond Dog

KASOFO said:


> I will check it out and thanks for the heads up! You don't happen to know what the sound formats are by chance do you? True HD, DTS, etc.
> 
> And super appreciate your help!
> 
> Keith



Its either Dolby MA or DTS MA 



Its high definitiion sound. I am not at home right now or I would check


----------



## KASOFO

Diamond Dog said:


> Its either Dolby MA or DTS MA
> 
> 
> 
> Its high definitiion sound. I am not at home right now or I would check



You are correct! I am downloading it now. Thanks again and have a great weekend!


----------



## BruceOmega

StevePMo said:


> Just bought Joe Satriani "Satchurated" Great Blu Ray, with Dolby True HD 7.1.


Was the BluRay of Joe Satriani you bought titled: Satchurated: Live in Montreal?

I had never heard of him before yesterday when I happened to see him performing on MTV Live. He is wild. Did a quick look on Amazon and that was the only concert listed for him in BluRay.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## StevePMo

I don't have it here, but I am pretty sure that's the one.


----------



## PooperScooper

I have Satriani's Live In San Franciso DVD from years ago - very good. Just picked up the Satchurated BD on Amazon for $6.00 used. Looking forward to it.


----------



## maritan

Steven Wilson Home Invasion Blu ray. I really enjoyed it, but I might prefer his Get All You Deserve more.


----------



## JBaumgart

PooperScooper said:


> I have Satriani's Live In San Franciso DVD from years ago - very good. Just picked up the Satchurated BD on Amazon for $6.00 used. Looking forward to it.


Would be interested in hearing your thoughts. I have an old SACD of his, "Strange Beautiful Music" and always thought the title was very accurate.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Anyone hear if there are any 4K concert discs coming out or already available?


----------



## Tornado Red

PlanetAVS said:


> Anyone hear if there are any 4K concert discs coming out or already available?


I'm interested as well. Haven't seen anything yet, I believe a few have been _shot_ in 4K (David Gilmour's Live in Pompeii and Muse's Live at Rome Olympic Stadium plus others I'd suspect) but have only been released on blu ray. Somehow I feel this all has to do with money, once enough people have 4K disc capability maybe we'll see some releases.


----------



## Panson




----------



## rdgrimes

As good a place as any to put this. Just got around to watching this:
Available to stream at Amazon Prime. Available on multi-region DVD from the Amazon.UK.

Mostly talking heads who don't have much to say that's interesting, but its also the best biography of George and Little Feat. You'll learn things you didn't know, and there are quite a few clips that you don't get to see elsewhere. George was a musician's musician, and Feats were a band's band. Great stuff.


----------



## MRAYB




----------



## rdgrimes

MRAYB said:


>



Widely regarded as the finest live rock concert album of all time.


----------



## Philnick

Look for Little Feat's DVD _Skin It Back_, recorded live at the Rockpalast in Essen, Germany in 1977, a few days before they recorded _Waiting for Columbus. _

Set List:

_Skin It Back_
_Fat Man In The Bathtub_
_Oh, Atlanta
__Day At The Dog Races_
_All That You Dream_
_Olf Folks' Boogie
__Dixie Chicken_
_Tripe Face Boogie_
_Feats Don't Fail Me Now_
_Willin'_
_Rocket In My Pocket
_
Plus almost half an hour of rehearsal footage of five of the above plus _Rock 'N Roll Doctor._

The disk has both Dolby Digital and DTS soundtracks - back when that made a difference: On DVDs, DTS used about three times the bit rate of Dolby Digital.

It was released by Eagle Rock (aka Eagle Vision), which releases the Montreux Jazz Festival disks. It's EV302819. I got it through Amazon eight years ago and it's still available there - new - through third-party sellers, for about $13.

EDIT: I watched _Feats First_ on Amazon Prime last night based on the recommendation posted here. It's a shame that so many documentaries about creative artists are so sad. In any case, there were lots of short clips in that show from the _Skin It Back_ DVD - I could tell from the lit-up "Rockpalast" sign over the stage.


----------



## MRAYB

Yes Sir! Maybe a little thing like "Allman Brothers Live at Fillmore East" gets it by a nose.


----------



## kgveteran

Whats ur fav Prog Rock dvd ? I need a break from feature films, getting burnt 

PeterGabriel In Milan It is one i really like.


----------



## kgveteran

Any favorite ProgRock like PeterGabriel in Milan Italy


----------



## kgveteran

Im watchin KebMo sessions at West 54th, the 5.1 mix is great


----------



## VMat

kgveteran said:


> Whats ur fav Prog Rock dvd ? I need a break from feature films, getting burnt
> 
> PeterGabriel In Milan It is one i really like.



You mean "Growing Up Live"? I love that one too.


I'd recommend Yes Symphonic Live and PFM Live in Japan 2002.


Gentle Giant have released two DVD's, "Sight & Sound In Concert" and "Giant On The Box". I like one better than the other, but can't tell you which is which right now. It's been a while. The visuals are nothing like Peter Gabriel, but if you want to see some great musicians performing on stage, give these a try. The audio quality is decent, except for some "extras" - additional, shorter footage they included from different presentations.


For a little harder stuff, I like most Rush concerts, my favorite being probably R30. The DVD has an infamous layer change in the middle of "Dreamline". I think the Blu-ray edition doesn't have the same problem.


And for softer, more jazzy stuff, Al Di Meola, Jean-Luc Ponty and Stanley Clarke, "Live At Montreux 1994".


Cheers,

VMat


----------



## kgveteran

VMat said:


> kgveteran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats ur fav Prog Rock dvd ? I need a break from feature films, getting burnt
> 
> PeterGabriel In Milan It is one i really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "Growing Up Live"? I love that one too.
> 
> 
> I'd recommend Yes Symphonic Live and PFM Live in Japan 2002.
> 
> 
> Gentle Giant have released two DVD's, "Sight & Sound In Concert" and "Giant On The Box". I like one better than the other, but can't tell you which is which right now. It's been a while. The visuals are nothing like Peter Gabriel, but if you want to see some great musicians performing on stage, give these a try. The audio quality is decent, except for some "extras" - additional, shorter footage they included from different presentations.
> 
> 
> For a little harder stuff, I like most Rush concerts, my favorite being probably R30. The DVD has an infamous layer change in the middle of "Dreamline". I think the Blu-ray edition doesn't have the same problem.
> 
> 
> And for softer, more jazzy stuff, Al Di Meola, Jean-Luc Ponty and Stanley Clarke, "Live At Montreux 1994".
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> VMat
Click to expand...

Yeah Growing Up Live ! Thank for the tip


----------



## Peter M

So I was really looking forward to Coldplay - Live in Sao Paulo.

One of the worlds biggest bands has to do it right, surely !!

4K ? ... ahh no.

Blu-ray ? ... ahh no.

PAL 576P ... ahh no.

NTSC 480P ... arrrrgh !

And it's in letterbox widescreen ... what were they thinking !!!!

Cheers,


----------



## rdgrimes

Not a concert video per se, but a wonderful look into blues and rock music of the 60's and 70's.


----------



## rdgrimes

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082PPZTV1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That Little Old Band From Texas; More talk than music, but very interesting. Bonus tracks include a number of full performances of tunes from the documentary.


----------



## BruceOmega

Pink Floyd: The Later Years - 1987-2019

https://www.soundandvision.com/content/pink-floyd-later-years-1987-2019

Just recently saw this. What caught my attention, if I am reading it correctly, is that it has a remastered version of _Delicate Sound of Thunder_ on Blu-Ray. Is this correct?

I have DSoT on Laser Disc. It has always been one of my favorite concerts and I've always hoped they would release a remastered version on DVD/Blu-Ray like they did with _Pulse_.

Anyone know if they might release a stand alone BR of DSoT?

Bruce


----------



## PooperScooper

BruceOmega said:


> Pink Floyd: The Later Years - 1987-2019
> 
> https://www.soundandvision.com/content/pink-floyd-later-years-1987-2019
> 
> Just recently saw this. What caught my attention, if I am reading it correctly, is that it has a remastered version of _Delicate Sound of Thunder_ on Blu-Ray. Is this correct?
> 
> I have DSoT on Laser Disc. It has always been one of my favorite concerts and I've always hoped they would release a remastered version on DVD/Blu-Ray like they did with _Pulse_.
> 
> Anyone know if they might release a stand alone BR of DSoT?
> 
> Bruce


They did release "singles" of The Early Years, IIRC, so they may do it also for The Later Years.


----------



## BruceOmega

PooperScooper said:


> They did release "singles" of The Early Years, IIRC, so they may do it also for The Later Years.


Thank you, was not aware of that.


----------



## LNEWoLF

FYI, I had preordered this release. It contains a bluray, a dvd and a cd. At the time I may have misunderstood that this would include the complete Winterland show video from 1973. The bluray is a 1:06 length documentary that contains full versions of several Small Faces songs. The audio mix is Dolby Digtal 2.0 or 5.1 The documentary is broken up between interviews and inserted full songs. It does have an option to just play the music. It just silences the interview portions. The dvd is a duplicate of the bluray. The CD contains the complete Winterland show from 1973. There is NO video from the complete Winterland show from 1973 included on any of the disc’s.

The documentary was enjoyable as well as listening to many songs I have not experienced in a long time. I have not listened to the cd as of yet. 

I did not listen to this on my 7.2.4 system. I always previews any concert purchases on my bedroom soundbar. I have been doing this for awhile. I do not like to be surprised by interviews contained within a concert. Especially when I have my 7.2.4 system cranked up. This way I can verify on the soundbar the concert audio content before cranking up to 1 notch below full meltdown with 7.2.4


----------



## teachsac

Not a BD/DVD. Available on YouTube. 

March 1, 2020 Beth Hart Live in France






S~


----------



## bigrushhead

Just got this and it is a great looking and sounding Concert DVD. lots of Genesis and solo stuff, no GTR stuff sadly....It claims to be 5.1 but my Center speaker had zero sound coming out of it, but it still sounds excellent.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81qwGQ24beL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## LNEWoLF

teachsac said:


> Not a BD/DVD. Available on YouTube.
> 
> March 1, 2020 Beth Hart Live in France
> 
> https://youtu.be/MiObIH0A8wg
> 
> S~


Thank you teachsac, I wish I could find that on DVD or Bluray. I really enjoyed her performance with Joe Bonamassa live in Amsterdam. Take care.

https://images2.static-bluray.com/movies/covers/96760_front.jpg?t=1392859177]

https://images4.static-bluray.com/movies/covers/96760_back.jpg?t=1494368469


----------



## LNEWoLF

Really enjoyed this Los Lobos concert last night. Amazing audio mix. Hammer down full throttle from beginning to end. Recommend MV of one notch less than FuLL system meltdown 

https://images2.static-bluray.com/movies/covers/45399_front.jpg?t=1413559243

Review
https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Los-Lobos-Kiko-Live-Blu-ray/45399/


----------



## teachsac

LNEWoLF said:


> Thank you teachsac, I wish I could find that on DVD or Bluray. I really enjoyed her performance with Joe Bonamassa live in Amsterdam. Take care.
> 
> https://images2.static-bluray.com/movies/covers/96760_front.jpg?t=1392859177]
> 
> https://images4.static-bluray.com/movies/covers/96760_back.jpg?t=1494368469


Joe really helped save her life. There's also Live from the Royal Albert on BD and Front and Center on DVD/CD

https://www.amazon.com/Live-Royal-A...586781561&rnid=2941120011&s=movies-tv&sr=1-19

https://www.amazon.com/Front-Center-Live-New-York/dp/B079PTC3PH

S~


----------



## LNEWoLF

teachsac said:


> Joe really helped save her life. There's also Live from the Royal Albert on BD and Front and Center on DVD/CD
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Live-Royal-A...586781561&rnid=2941120011&s=movies-tv&sr=1-19
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Front-Center-Live-New-York/dp/B079PTC3PH
> 
> S~


Yes, Ive had the Live at Albert Hall bluray in my cart for awhile. Thank you for the live in NY one.


----------



## teachsac

Forgot to mention. Her Front and Center concert is on the PBS app.

S~


----------



## Rgb

bigrushhead said:


> Just got this and it is a great looking and sounding Concert DVD. lots of Genesis and solo stuff, no GTR stuff sadly....It claims to be 5.1 but my Center speaker had zero sound coming out of it, but it still sounds excellent.
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81qwGQ24beL._SL1500_.jpg



All the recent vintage Hackett DVD/BD's are outstanding music & performances whether you are a Prog rock fan or not.


Royal Albert Hall

http://www.hackettsongs.com/news/newsLive68.html


Festival Hall
http://www.hackettsongs.com/news/newsLive68.html


Hammersmith
https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Revisited-Live-at-Hammersmith/dp/B00F2HW20M













Birmingham
https://www.amazon.com/Wuthering-Ni.../ref=tmm_dva_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## LNEWoLF

teachsac said:


> Forgot to mention. Her Front and Center concert is on the PBS app.
> 
> S~


Thank you I’ll keep an eye out for that on local PBS TV OTA station. Also seen she has a concert with John Waite. Using the search function within the PBS app.


----------



## eljaycanuck

*The Rolling Stones: Sweet Summer Sun - Hyde Park Live -* The Stones play Hyde Park, London, in 2013 as part of their "50 & Counting" concert tour.

Beautiful set, great sound and visuals (notwithstanding a few too many audience shots - a minor quibble), a solid set-list and an infectiously entertaining performance by the band. What's not to like? 

(Sidebar: IMO "Gimme Shelter" on its own is worth the price of admission. The song is one of the Stones' best and Lisa Fischer's dynamic presence and powerful vocals are both thrilling and utterly captivating.)


----------



## Black.Jacket.Picker

Tool - Vicarious the DVD !


----------



## Gorilla Killa

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT! Finally a 4k disc also comes with ATMOS. Only knock is that its a import. The BD comparison is night and day, looks to be a home run for music lovers. Releases Friday


----------



## PlanetAVS

Gorilla Killa said:


> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT! Finally a 4k disc also comes with ATMOS. Only knock is that its a import. The BD comparison is night and day, looks to be a home run for music lovers. Releases Friday


Have you heard of any other future 4K concert releases?


----------



## primetimeguy

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B084Z74ZLJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Deb9Eb3XJD17E


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorilla Killa

PlanetAVS said:


> Have you heard of any other future 4K concert releases?


Hopefully this starts a trend, Muse has a 4k digital but no disc which is a shame, i'm not a huge fan but I'd buy the disc. 

I'd love a AC/DC disc, if we only get 1 more ever, that would be my wish. I pre ordered 2 months ago so I hope it ships within a week. Slow as the mail is I should get it by August


----------



## PlanetAVS

Gorilla Killa said:


> Hopefully this starts a trend, Muse has a 4k digital but no disc which is a shame, i'm not a huge fan but I'd buy the disc.
> 
> I'd love a AC/DC disc, if we only get 1 more ever, that would be my wish. I pre ordered 2 months ago so I hope it ships within a week. Slow as the mail is I should get it by August


Yeah there are a number of 4K streaming concerts (Springsteen on Broadway, Taylor Swift, Ryan Bingham) but of course they lose a lot of impact with their lossy audio track


----------



## Stevetd

Gorilla Killa said:


> Hopefully this starts a trend, Muse has a 4k digital but no disc which is a shame, i'm not a huge fan but I'd buy the disc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a AC/DC disc, if we only get 1 more ever, that would be my wish. I pre ordered 2 months ago so I hope it ships within a week. Slow as the mail is I should get it by August






PlanetAVS said:


> Yeah there are a number of 4K streaming concerts (Springsteen on Broadway, Taylor Swift, Ryan Bingham) but of course they lose a lot of impact with their lossy audio track




I could live with Dolby Digital plus over nothing. Where are you guys seeing the 4K digital concerts offerings?

Edit: Muse had a pretty good YouTube concert that I was watching for a while. Would love a 4K with hi-def audio of their’s for sure.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Stevetd said:


> I could live with Dolby Digital plus over nothing. Where are you guys seeing the 4K digital concerts offerings?
> 
> Edit: Muse had a pretty good YouTube concert that I was watching for a while. Would love a 4K with hi-def audio of their’s for sure.


Springsteen and Taylor Swift are in Dolby Vision HDR on Netflix. Ryan Bingham is 4K SDR on Amazon Prime


----------



## Gorilla Killa

PlanetAVS said:


> Have you heard of any other future 4K concert releases?


----------



## PooperScooper

Something to look forward to for some of us. Nick Mason's Saucerful of Secrets Live at the Roundhouse. CDs/DVD/BD/LPs. No mention of format for DVD and BD. September 18, 2020 release.


https://www.pinkfloydz.com/nick-mas...lu-ray-vinyl-plus-cinema-screening-announced/


----------



## BruceOmega

Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder coming the Blu Ray


----------



## rdgrimes

Now out on BD, this is pretty terrific. Superb audio quality and mixing, the performances are all amazing. Roughly 4hrs of content.


----------



## PlanetAVS

rdgrimes said:


> Now out on BD, this is pretty terrific. Superb audio quality and mixing, the performances are all amazing. Roughly 4hrs of content.
> 
> View attachment 3058625


Have been waiting for this and didn't realize it is out. Will look for it during the Black Friday shopping season

Edit: Decided not to wait and ordered it. Content looks pretty much the same as the earlier Crossroads releases but oh well.


----------



## LNEWoLF

rdgrimes said:


> Now out on BD, this is pretty terrific. Superb audio quality and mixing, the performances are all amazing. Roughly 4hrs of content.
> 
> View attachment 3058625


I received my Blu-ray last week. Haven’t had a chance to watch it yet. [email protected]@king forward to it. Curios does the menu have the option of just playing the performances without any interviews or dialog in between.

For ME, I don’t like having my system cranked up to a half notch less than full meltdown. Enjoying the performances and then being blasted with an interview or chit chat.

For that reason I usually watch ALL concerts on my bedroom system 1st. Then enjoy on my living room system. I do enjoy the interviews but sometimes ya just gotta crank it up, lol.


----------



## PlanetAVS

LNEWoLF said:


> I received my Blu-ray last week. Haven’t had a chance to watch it yet. [email protected]@king forward to it. Curios does the menu have the option of just playing the performances without any interviews or dialog in between.
> 
> For ME, I don’t like having my system cranked up to a half notch less than full meltdown. Enjoying the performances and then being blasted with an interview or chit chat.
> 
> For that reason I usually watch ALL concerts on my bedroom system 1st. Then enjoy on my living room system. I do enjoy the interviews but sometimes ya just gotta crank it up, lol.


I haven't watched every minute of each disc yet but I haven't seen any spoken segments other than a long voiceover intro and close. Plus the Bill Murray artist intros sprinkled throughout. There is no "music only" menu option.

I get your point though. The ZZ Top segment of the very first Crossroads Festival release in 2004 was ruined by Clapton's interview inserted right in the middle of the performance.

Marcus King and Lianne La Havas are the two big discoveries for me in this year's release. Marcus is a good guitarist and a great singer.


----------



## LNEWoLF

Thank you, hoping to get a chance to enjoy over the weekend.

I always enjoy concerts with multiple musicians and performances. Especially when they invite all of them on stage for a song or two.

Sometimes I get lucky and am able to use the chapter skip function. When the tie each performance to an individual chapter.


----------



## Stevetd

I would love to see this thread come back to life due to a plethora of new offerings! I jumped on this thread almost as soon as I joined back in 2006 and have picked up many concerts from following it. I wonder whatever happened to vision master?? He seemed to take over the thread for a while and we had some good arguments LOL. Anyway, good to see activity here. I’m going to order PF: Delicate Sound of Thunder. Thanks BruceOmega!


----------



## eljaycanuck

I recently purchased *Elton John - Elton 60 - Live at Madison Square Garden* on BD. Great show, energetic performance, solid set-list, excellent PQ and AQ. A "must have" for any Elton fan, IMO.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Stevetd said:


> I would love to see this thread come back to life due to a plethora of new offerings! I jumped on this thread almost as soon as I joined back in 2006 and have picked up many concerts from following it. I wonder whatever happened to vision master?? He seemed to take over the thread for a while and we had some good arguments LOL. Anyway, good to see activity here. I’m going to order PF: Delicate Sound of Thunder. Thanks BruceOmega!


Waiting for some 4K HDR content. Disappointing to not see any content on disc. What little is available seems to be streaming. Ryan Bingham on Amazon Prime (4K SDR), Springsteen on Broadway and Taylor Swift on Netflix in Dolby Vision. Streaming doesn't have the audio punch of a disc though, which is especially important for music.


----------



## See The Light

A Music Event streamed to YouTube:






Song List:

8:18 – Alice In Chains – “Your Decision”
14:09 – Ann Wilson – “Rooster”
27:07 – Navarro/Hawkins/Taylor/Chaney – “Man In The Box”
34:08 – Duff McKagan and Shooter Jennings – “Down In A Hole”
43:04 – Korn – “Would?”
47:15 – Mark Lanegan/N. Wilson/Liv Warfield – “Brother”
53:40 – Fishbone – “Them Bones”
1:01:07 – David’s Van – “Dam That River”
1:02:01 – The Human Missile Crisis – “Swing on This”
1:02:52 – Katyrose – “Your Decision”
1:04:44 – Talaya – “All I Am”
1:07:09 – Dallas Green – “Rain When I Die”
1:12:45 – Liv Warfield – “Put You Down”
1:19:56 – Mastodon – “Again”
1:26:41 – Kim Thayil & Shaina Shepherd – “It Ain’t Like That”
1:32:37 – Kim Thayil & Krist Novoselic – {Drone”
1:43:20 – Lily Cornell Silver – “Black Gives Way To Blue”
1:47:36 – Mark Lanegan & Bjorklund – “Nutshell”
1:52:00 – Jones & Fielder – “Heaven Beside You”
1:58:52 – Members Of Soundgarden – “Angry Chair”
2:04:10 – Billy Corgan – “Check My Brain”
2:07:47 – Metallica – “Would?”
2:15:23 – Alice In Chains – “No Excuses”
2:23:47 – Eric & Encarnación – “Black Gives Way To Blue”


----------



## JGM

Gorilla Killa said:


> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT! Finally a 4k disc also comes with ATMOS. Only knock is that its a import. The BD comparison is night and day, looks to be a home run for music lovers. Releases Friday


Not sure if it has been posted here before, but here is an excellent video showing off the restoration approach used for this:


----------



## JGM

Here's a great new one for Pink Floyd and/or early Psychedelic music fans:


















All pre- _Dark Side _material performed by Pink Floyd drummer Nick Mason and a crackerjack band. You didn't know you needed a 2020 version of "Atom Heart Mother" but here you go. . . 




https://www.amazon.com/Roundhouse-Blu-ray-Masons-Saucerful-Secrets


----------



## Gorilla Killa

JGM said:


> Not sure if it has been posted here before, but here is an excellent video showing off the restoration approach used for this:


As long as grain doesn't bother you it's a great looking and sounding disc.


----------



## eljaycanuck

Styx - Return to Paradise

Been a while since I last watched it. Excellent show!


----------



## PlanetAVS

Guilty pleasure


----------



## PlanetAVS

The new Crossroads Festival Bluray is very good. Discovered Marcus King as a result.


----------



## LNEWoLF

PlanetAVS said:


> The new Crossroads Festival Bluray is very good. Discovered Marcus King as a result.


I enjoyed the blu rays as well. Although for ME, it would have been nice when you choose Songs from the menu. If it would just have played the performaces without Bill Murray or interviews.

although for ME, I was disappointed that they didn’t include any of the performances that were cut from the overall concert performance in a Special Features or Xtras menu.

Although they are listed. I didnt see any performances from Billy Gibbons, Joe Walsh, James Burton, Johnny Lang to name a few.









The Complete Reprise Studio Albums Volume 1 | Eric Clapton


Official Website for news, tour dates, official merchandise and more!




www.crossroadsguitarfestival.com


----------



## Bäsemödel

I just got John Mayer Live in LA for Christmas this year and I can’t wait to watch that... I have listened to it many times but haven’t gotten to see the full show in a long time... should be a fantastic experience!


----------



## Stevetd

Bäsemödel said:


> I just got John Mayer Live in LA for Christmas this year and I can’t wait to watch that... I have listened to it many times but haven’t gotten to see the full show in a long time... should be a fantastic experience!


One of my favorites. A great display of talent.


----------



## Tornado Red

Definitely worth picking up on blu ray if you're a fan of John Williams work.


----------



## mbierle

Tornado Red said:


> View attachment 3075198
> 
> 
> Definitely worth picking up on blu ray if you're a fan of John Williams work.


Got it, love it! Highly recommended. Great bookend for Hans Zimmer BluRay.


----------



## mbierle

Recently released. Worth picking up if you are a Stevie fan. Great video quality, decent audio mix. Stevie can’t sing like she used to but it is still a great concert video.


----------



## mbierle

Great concert! Great video, audio, and content! Must have if you like either artist. Rare Clapton performance of Forever Man, outstanding performance by Winwood of Can’t Find My Way Nome.


----------



## rdgrimes

^^^


----------



## Tornado Red

Pink Floyd - Delicate Sound Of Thunder on blu ray. Highly impressed with how this is presented considering its 32 year old origin.


----------



## 911jason

Received my 4k Blu-ray copy of INXS Live Baby Live from Wembley yesterday and WOW! This 30 year old concert looks and sounds like it was recorded yesterday! Truly amazing. I really hope more concerts are given this treatment and released.


----------



## Minge

Tornado Red said:


> View attachment 3091071
> 
> Pink Floyd - Delicate Sound Of Thunder on blu ray. Highly impressed with how this is presented considering its 32 year old origin.


Love this concert but the drums are a muddy hot mess on this disc. Still love this concert it is worth having in your collection.


----------



## Eskimo1

Minge said:


> Love this concert but the drums are a muddy hot mess on this disc. Still love this concert it is worth having in your collection.


Crap.. I just ordered it yesterday.


----------



## Yonettes

Eskimo1 said:


> Crap.. I just ordered it yesterday.


As something that was recorded 32+ years ago, it still sounds PRETTY good! I don;t think you will be disappointed with it.


----------



## Minge

Yonettes said:


> As something that was recorded 32+ years ago, it still sounds PRETTY good! I don;t think you will be disappointed with it.


The drum track aside this concert is absolutely worth owning!! The video is excellent. If you are into this timeline in music Queen live in Montreal is excellent as well...


----------



## Yonettes

Minge said:


> The drum track aside this concert is absolutely worth owning!! The video is excellent. If you are into this timeline in music Queen live in Montreal is excellent as well...


I heard that Gilmour said he always wished they’d FILMED Pulse, like they did DSoT. He was always upset with the video footage. But back then, video was taking huge strides, and was WAY cheaper than film. For this reason, Gilmour prefers this performance release over Pulse. Just some interesting trivia.

PS. This version also has Rachel Fury in all her dispassion and bitchiness. LOVE HER!!! Yummy.


----------



## eljaycanuck

*Metallica - Cunning Stunts*

Recently re-watched it. 🤟🤟 

I'd buy it (again) if it were ever released on BD.


----------



## eljaycanuck

Yonettes said:


> I heard that Gilmour said he always wished they’d FILMED Pulse, like they did DSoT. He was always upset with the video footage. But back then, video was taking huge strides, and was WAY cheaper than film. For this reason, Gilmour prefers this performance release over Pulse. ...


I think "Pulse" looks pretty good and I'd love for it to be released on BD.



> ... This version also has Rachel Fury ... LOVE HER!!! Yummy.


I feel the same way about Sam Brown in that gossamer white dress.


----------



## 911jason

Metallica's S&M 2 on Blu-ray is under $20 on Amazon and is really good. Would love to see a 4k Atmos version released.


----------



## 911jason

If anyone has a copy of Collective Soul's Home Blu-ray, I'd love to take it off your hands. Found out about it reading through this thread but it doesn't appear to be available for purchase anymore.


----------



## Eskimo1

Yup, for everyone who suggested Hans Zimmer : Live in Prague.. Thank you!
Excellent audio quality and representation of the instruments, one minor niggle being a sometimes overwhelming low-bass synth that made me turn down my subs for balance (I do run them. Hit typically) , but doing so didn't take away from impact, so still.. 9.5/10.
The visuals were good too. Tons of camera angles and good lighting effects.
If you've got a setup that can play loud, this needs to be on the shelf! Feels like my Tempest's were made for this disc! (and really highlighted the need for me to upgrade my surrounds to match)
I can't imagine how many audio channels the crew had inputs for..


----------



## eljaycanuck

*Billy Joel: A Matter of Trust - The Bridge to Russia* - Billy Joel plays Moscow and Leningrad, USSR, as part of his 1987 "The Bridge" tour.

Comments: Got my BD copy from Amazon yesterday and watched it last night. Great concert! Joel is energetic, he sounds good and plays well, and his band is rock-solid. Although "Scenes From An Italian Restaurant" didn't make the set-list, it is nevertheless chock full of great songs, well-performed.

PQ was quite good, with strong colours and contrast and relatively little grain. The LPCM 2.0 AQ was clear and well-balanced, and it matrixed nicely to 5.1 using Dolby PLII.


----------



## pappas99

Pearl Jam: Lets Play Two










Concert/documentary that follows the bands 2016 performances at Chicago's Wrigley Field

Comments: solid 1080p video, with DTS-HD audio. A must for any PJ fan,or any fan of 90s rock/grunge

Youtube sample


----------



## rdgrimes

Coming out in a few weeks: 








Amazon.com: March 10, 2020 Madison Square Garden [Blu-ray] : The Brothers: Movies & TV


Amazon.com: March 10, 2020 Madison Square Garden [Blu-ray] : The Brothers: Movies & TV



www.amazon.com













'The Brothers' At Madison Square Garden Coming Out On DVD, CD


"We barely got in under the wire and then the next couple of days, they basically started shutting down everything and cancelling shows everywhere. It’s very bizarre that we turned out to be the last big show like that, and very strange in hindsight that we were probably all exposed much more than w



www.americanbluesscene.com


----------



## PlanetAVS

Picked up the 2 CD/1 Blu Ray Peter Green Tribute concert. Great lineup of guests and it's the first concert disc I have with Dolby ATMOS. Highly recommended


----------



## 911jason

I've raved about this one before, it's an awesome concert from 30 years ago that looks like it was filmed yesterday. 4k with Atmos. On sale for about 25% off on Amazon right now.

INXS Live Baby Live (4K Ultra HD) [Blu-ray] Amazon.com: Live Baby Live (4K Ultra HD) [Blu-ray]: INXS, David Mallet: Movies & TV


----------



## PlanetAVS

Jason Merrick said:


> I've raved about this one before, it's an awesome concert from 30 years ago that looked like it was filmed yesterday. 4k with Atmos. On sale for about 25% off on Amazon right now.
> 
> INXS Live Baby Live (4K Ultra HD) [Blu-ray] Amazon.com: Live Baby Live (4K Ultra HD) [Blu-ray]: INXS, David Mallet: Movies & TV


Thanks was waiting for this one to go on sale


----------



## PlanetAVS

PlanetAVS said:


> Thanks was waiting for this one to go on sale


TBH I find it grainy and not much different than 1080P. HDR is unnoticeable, although I thought it was an SDR release.

ATMOS is good and the performance is better than expected


----------



## eljaycanuck

Needed a fyx of Styx and this did the tryx. 








(Would really love to see it re-mastered and released on BD.)


----------



## eljaycanuck

Iron Maiden - Live at Ullevi (2005)

Decent PQ and AQ, great set-list, *Up the Irons!!* 🤘  🤘


----------



## BruceOmega

Alan Parsons Project Live in Columbia

















Did not find any mention of this disc in searching here. It's on Blu Ray and was released in 2016. Came across it while browsing the other day, I have some old CDs of their music but had never seen them perform so I ordered this Blu Ray. My wife and I liked it a lot. Video was good and as far as I can tell so was the audio (I wear hearing aids so cannot make a critical assessment). Best part is we really liked the music.


----------



## Quickster2

BruceOmega said:


> Alan Parsons Project Live in Columbia
> 
> View attachment 3231690
> View attachment 3231691
> 
> 
> Did not find any mention of this disc in searching here. It's on Blu Ray and was released in 2016. Came across it while browsing the other day, I have some old CDs of their music but had never seen them perform so I ordered this Blu Ray. My wife and I liked it a lot. Video was good and as far as I can tell so was the audio (I wear hearing aids so cannot make a critical assessment). Best part is we really liked the music.


If you like their music you should investigate some of their Blu-ray audio offerings. Sonic delight for sure.


----------



## BruceOmega

Quickster2 said:


> If you like their music you should investigate some of their Blu-ray audio offerings. Sonic delight for sure.


Thank you, have not been following Blu Ray Audio. I found _Tales of Mystery and Imagination_ on Blu Ray Audio and it was at a relatively reasonable price. Don't think any other APP albums are available / currently available on BR Audio.

It was interesting stepping through the Blu Ray Audio offerings on Amazon- some are more expensive than a Blu Ray concert and some are very expensive.


----------



## Quickster2

Ammonia Avenue, Eye in the Sky, and Tales are available on Blu-ray audio. I've been a long term listener to APP. Ammonia Avenue had escaped me previously. That Blu-ray on a good system played loud is very impressive. Rumor has iRobot will be next. We can only hope.


----------



## BruceOmega

Quickster2 said:


> Ammonia Avenue, Eye in the Sky, and Tales are available on Blu-ray audio. I've been a long term listener to APP. Ammonia Avenue had escaped me previously. That Blu-ray on a good system played loud is very impressive. Rumor has iRobot will be next. We can only hope.


Thanks! I just ordered Ammonia Avenue and Tales from Amazon. Eye in the Sky is currently listed at $56.00 so I passed on that.


----------



## bonscott

The Last Waltz is being released March 29. 4K upgrade DTS MA


----------



## -Jim-

bonscott said:


> The Last Waltz is being released March 29. 4K upgrade DTS MA


I have it on DVD. Did they make an Atmos version?


----------



## bonscott

-Jim- said:


> I have it on DVD. Did they make an Atmos version?


I don’t believe it’s in Atmos. 4K video and DTS MA Audio new from the previous 1080p blu-ray version.


----------



## eljaycanuck

Needed a fix, so I just finished watching a good chunk of The Who: Live at Shea Stadium 1982.









Rock is dead they say - long live rock! 🤘  🤘


----------



## 911jason

After the passing of the Foo Fighters’ Taylor Hawkins last week, I decided to pull out my Blu-Ray copy of their Live at Wembley disk. The sound quality is so much better than I remember from the first time I watched it. I’m wondering if I mistakenly chose the Dolby Digital that time, instead of the MUCH better 5.1 PCM track. 










Now I’m making my way through their Sonic Highways Blu-Ray, which is not a concert recording, but still a very worthwhile watch. If you’re unfamiliar, it was an HBO series, where the band visited eight different cities and explored the music history there. They interview a lot of influential musicians and play snippets of all different styles of music, then at the end of the episode they perform an original song inspired by that city. The Dolby True HD soundtrack is really good.


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

Had this for a few years now. Gutsy performance. Angus gets put on an oxygen mask part way thru. Not very long after this ( a couple or a few months?) Bon Scott passed away. R.I.P. only just noticed it has a 5.1 audio option.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetAVS

Wazza-WestAus said:


> Had this for a few years now. Gutsy performance. Angus gets put on an oxygen mask part way thru. Not very long after this ( a couple or a few months?) Bon Scott passed away. R.I.P. only just noticed it has a 5.1 audio option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up on this, I didn't even know it existed. How is the PQ? The 4:3 aspect ratio doesn't thrill me and it gets a pretty poor PQ review on Bluray.com. The review does mention a DTS HD sound mix though.









AC/DC: Let There Be Rock Blu-ray (Metal Box)


AC/DC: Let There Be Rock Blu-ray Release Date June 7, 2011 (Limited Collector's Edition). Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.




www.blu-ray.com





ACDC at Donington is one of my best sounding concert discs, and it would be awesome to have one with Bon Scott.


----------



## eljaycanuck

Great show from a band on the verge of exploding into superstardom. 🤘🤘

Funny that your BD is DD5.1 - the audio on the copy I have is DTS-HD MA 5.1.


----------



## PlanetAVS

eljaycanuck said:


> Great show from a band on the verge of exploding into superstardom. 🤘🤘
> 
> Funny that your BD is DD5.1 - the audio on the copy I have is DTS-HD MA 5.1.


The review mentions the DTS HD audio but the rear slip shows the same DD 5.1 mix as the OP posted. Can you confirm your copy has DTS HD before I order it? OP looks to be based in Australia and may have a different edition


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

PlanetAVS said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this, I didn't even know it existed. How is the PQ? The 4:3 aspect ratio doesn't thrill me and it gets a pretty poor PQ review on Bluray.com. The review does mention a DTS HD sound mix though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC/DC: Let There Be Rock Blu-ray (Metal Box)
> 
> 
> AC/DC: Let There Be Rock Blu-ray Release Date June 7, 2011 (Limited Collector's Edition). Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blu-ray.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACDC at Donington is one of my best sounding concert discs, and it would be nice to have a Bon Scott concert.


AC/DC Donnington makes you wanna bounce with the massive crowd in the visuals and the audio absolutely thumps. Ac/DC Let There Be Rock has occasional intermissions between songs with a few short and potentially awkward interviews of band members. Video is late 70’s.Indoor venue in Paris.A bit more intimate between band and crowd.A wooden stage in a smoky venue.Crowd enjoyed it,band gave it their all.Classic Bon Scott era tracks.The couple of times I’ve watched it I’d already been drinking a while and it sounded brilliant to me.Wished I was in the crowd.Firing up the 5.1 option for a listen just now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

PlanetAVS said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this, I didn't even know it existed. How is the PQ? The 4:3 aspect ratio doesn't thrill me and it gets a pretty poor PQ review on Bluray.com. The review does mention a DTS HD sound mix though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC/DC: Let There Be Rock Blu-ray (Metal Box)
> 
> 
> AC/DC: Let There Be Rock Blu-ray Release Date June 7, 2011 (Limited Collector's Edition). Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blu-ray.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACDC at Donington is one of my best sounding concert discs, and it would be awesome to have one with Bon Scott.


Ok it’s definitely not AC/DC Live in Donnington in video or audio but what it has that Donnington does not is Bon Scott !! I think you need to be in the zone and it needs to be played LOUD!!!! The 5.1 mix is still VERY front heavy.
P.S. there r black side bars left and right but 80% of the screen is filled. Top to bottom is filled.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

eljaycanuck said:


> Great show from a band on the verge of exploding into superstardom.
> 
> Funny that your BD is DD5.1 - the audio on the copy I have is DTS-HD MA 5.1.


Yeah I just clicked you guys links.steel book cover by the looks and a bluray plus a dvd.My copy is in the generic blue plastic bluray cover and is 1 bluray only.I think I need that better version.Cheers guys!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljaycanuck

PlanetAVS said:


> The review mentions the DTS HD audio but the rear slip shows the same DD 5.1 mix as the OP posted. Can you confirm your copy has DTS HD before I order it? OP looks to be based in Australia and may have a different edition


The back slip on my BD also says DD5.1, but I popped the disc in the player just now and here are my audio options:


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

PlanetAVS said:


> The review mentions the DTS HD audio but the rear slip shows the same DD 5.1 mix as the OP posted. Can you confirm your copy has DTS HD before I order it? OP looks to be based in Australia and may have a different edition


Also wondering if DTS HD is actual or not on the steel book copy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

eljaycanuck said:


> The back slip on my BD also says DD5.1, but I popped the disc in the player just now and here are my options:
> View attachment 3266354
> 
> View attachment 3266353


“Sounds” good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljaycanuck

First couple of times I ever saw that concert movie was at a local repertory cinema in the early '80s. There was a giant column of speakers set up on either side of the screen and the show was advertised as playing at "concert volume". It was freakin' awesome...and loud.


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

Just pressed the info button.I actually do have DTS HD happening










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljaycanuck

Yours seems to be 16:9, but mine's in 4:3. Weird.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Wazza-WestAus said:


> Just pressed the info button.I actually do have DTS HD happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sweet, thanks guys. Between the 4:3 aspect ratio and the lossy 5.1, I was going to pass but I'm gonna order it today 

Sent from my G90 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

eljaycanuck said:


> Yours seems to be 16:9, but mine's in 4:3. Weird.


It’s playing thru an Oppo udp 203.maybe it’s upscaling?I have no idea.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

PlanetAVS said:


> Sweet, thanks guys. Between the 4:3 aspect ratio and the lossy 5.1, I was going to pass but I'm gonna order it today
> 
> Sent from my G90 PRO using Tapatalk


Enjoy mate.been a couple of years between plays but I’ll do it again in another couple.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljaycanuck

I did a quick google and while the BD that's part of the metal-boxed set has an aspect ratio of 4:3, it looks as though there's a stand-alone version with an AR of 1.78:1.









Amazon.com: Ac / Dc - Let There Be Rock [BLU-RAY] : Angus Young, Eric Mistler: Movies & TV


Amazon.com: Ac / Dc - Let There Be Rock [BLU-RAY] : Angus Young, Eric Mistler: Movies & TV



www.amazon.com





I wasn't aware this existed. Huh.


----------



## PlanetAVS

eljaycanuck said:


> I did a quick google and while the BD that's part of the metal-boxed set has an aspect ratio of 4:3, it looks as though there's a stand-alone version with an AR of 1.78:1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Ac / Dc - Let There Be Rock [BLU-RAY] : Angus Young, Eric Mistler: Movies & TV
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Ac / Dc - Let There Be Rock [BLU-RAY] : Angus Young, Eric Mistler: Movies & TV
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware this existed. Huh.


Good to know because I'm ordering the regular box


----------



## PlanetAVS

PlanetAVS said:


> Good to know because I'm ordering the regular box


Just got it from Amazon USA, the back cover is different than the steelbook and lists DTS HD Master Audio

EDIT: Unfortunately it's in 4:3, despite the 1.78:1 ratio listed in the Amazon description


----------



## Philnick

May be a repost but it's so good it's worth it, since I just watched it again.

If you're a jazz fan, you owe it to yourself to get the 2014 "SD Blu-ray" (ever seen that on a disk jacket?) of Diana Krall's 2001 _Live in Paris_ concert. (There's a free stream of it on IMBD TV, but it's half the length and omits many of the best things on the disk, including the stunning solo version of Joni Mitchell's "I Could Drink A Case of You," with which she concludes the concert.)

The picture looks like 1080p - they did an amazing upscale job - and the soundtrack is switchable between DTS HD Master Audio 5.1 and LPCM Stereo.

This concert shows her keyboard chops as an improviser as well as her idiosyncratic singing style. She was very generous to her sidemen, giving them extended solos, particularly electric guitarist Anthony Wilson and bassist John Clayton. And how many stars make a point of talking about - and introducing to the audience - the arrangers of the tunes?









I suspect that it was watching this - the best of her live concert disks - was what led jazz giant Oscar Peterson to invite her to his place to play his piano for him. It may also have drawn the attention of Elvis Costello, who married her and co-wrote her album _The Girl In the Other Room_, with her most rock-adjacent tunes (another favorite of mine).

Her self-effacing humor also is seen throughout _Live in Paris_, even as she was becoming an international star.


----------



## kyzer soze

Philnick said:


> May be a repost but it's so good it's worth it, since I just watched it again.
> 
> If you're a jazz fan, you owe it to yourself to get the 2014 "SD Blu-ray" (ever seen that on a disk jacket?) of Diana Krall's 2001 _Live in Paris_ concert. (There's a free stream of it on IMBD TV, but it's half the length and omits many of the best things on the disk, including the stunning solo version of Joni Mitchell's "I Could Drink A Case of You," with which she concludes the concert.)
> 
> The picture looks like 1080p - they did an amazing upscale job - and the soundtrack is switchable between DTS HD Master Audio 5.1 and LPCM Stereo.
> 
> This concert shows her keyboard chops as an improviser as well as her idiosyncratic singing style. She was very generous to her sidemen, giving them extended solos, particularly electric guitarist Anthony Wilson and bassist John Clayton. And how many stars make a point of talking about - and introducing to the audience - the arrangers of the tunes?
> View attachment 3270961
> 
> 
> I suspect that it was watching this - the best of her live concert disks - was what led jazz giant Oscar Peterson to invite her to his place to play his piano for him. It may also have drawn the attention of Elvis Costello, who married her and co-wrote her album _The Girl In the Other Room_, with her most rock-adjacent tunes.
> 
> Her self-effacing humor also is seen throughout _Live in Paris_, even as she was becoming an international star.


I‘m a big fan of the cd version but never knew there was a blu ray. Purchased  thank you!!!


----------



## DocCasualty

Even though only dvd it looks great upscaled on my 85” LED and sounds really good with the DTS + Neural:X soundtrack. Feels like being at The Troubadour! I didn’t even recall owning this CD / DVD combo until I ran across it while straightening things up recently.


----------



## PlanetAVS

DocCasualty said:


> Even though only dvd it looks great upscaled on my 85” LED and sounds really good with the DTS + Neural:X soundtrack. Feels like being at The Troubadour! I didn’t even recall owning this CD / DVD combo until I ran across it while straightening things up recently.


I picked this up a couple of years ago on Amazon Prime for cheap. It won't have lossless audio obviously (neither would the DVD) but FYI for those who are interested in getting it in native HD


----------



## eljaycanuck




----------



## DocCasualty

I got a whole set of these years ago and decided to pull them out and start watching them again. Brings back a lot of cool memories.


----------



## Yonettes

This is very good…just out.


----------



## DocCasualty

Staying on a theme . . .


----------



## kyzer soze

Yonettes said:


> This is very good…just out.
> View attachment 3290221


Where did you purchase it? How's the Bluray audio quality?


----------



## DocCasualty




----------



## PlanetAVS

kyzer soze said:


> Where did you purchase it? How's the Bluray audio quality?


Just found this. I've been waiting for a HD Prince concert that isn't part of a movie








Prince and the Revolution - Live (2 CD + Blu-ray) - Amazon.com Music


Prince and the Revolution - Live (2 CD + Blu-ray) - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com













Prince and the Revolution: Live Blu-ray (Blu-ray + CD)


Prince and the Revolution: Live Blu-ray Release Date June 3, 2022. Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.




www.blu-ray.com


----------



## Yonettes

kyzer soze said:


> Where did you purchase it? How's the Bluray audio quality?


I just did Amazon. It’s Atmos. And fairly good. It’s not Delicate Sound of Thunder or The Cure Anniversary. But it’s good.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Yonettes said:


> I just did Amazon. It’s Atmos. And fairly good. It’s not Delixate Sound of Thunder or The Cure Anniversary. But it’s good.


Listening to the high res audio streaming version on Amazon UHD. Sounds great,


----------



## Yonettes

PlanetAVS said:


> Listening to the high res audio streaming version on Amazon UHD. Sounds great,


Don't get me wrong, the stereo remaster has been great...I just think they could have done more (maybe lack of original channel options) with he ATMOS or 5.1. Sounds great, but it's not in my top 20 for surround quality performances.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Yonettes said:


> Don't get me wrong, the stereo remaster has been great...I just think they could have done more (maybe lack of original channel options) with he ATMOS or 5.1. Sounds great, but it's not in my top 20 for surround quality performances.


Probably only so much they can do with something from 1985. I don't really want the CDs and it's priced a bit high. Think I'll wait for a bit


----------



## moodysj

The Eagles Live from the Forum 2018 is a fantastic BD. The video is great, the sound is wonderful. And the addition of Vince Gill and Deacon Frey make it all the better. Highly recommended









Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## kyzer soze

PlanetAVS said:


> Just found this. I've been waiting for a HD Prince concert that isn't part of a movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince and the Revolution - Live (2 CD + Blu-ray) - Amazon.com Music
> 
> 
> Prince and the Revolution - Live (2 CD + Blu-ray) - Amazon.com Music
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince and the Revolution: Live Blu-ray (Blu-ray + CD)
> 
> 
> Prince and the Revolution: Live Blu-ray Release Date June 3, 2022. Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blu-ray.com





Yonettes said:


> I just did Amazon. It’s Atmos. And fairly good. It’s not Delixate Sound of Thunder or The Cure Anniversary. But it’s good.


Thanks ordered through amazon and it arrived last night. I can't wait to watch


----------



## Quickster2

Yonettes said:


> I just did Amazon. It’s Atmos. And fairly good. It’s not Delicate Sound of Thunder or The Cure Anniversary. But it’s good.


Listened to the Prince BD yesterday. Pretty good worth the money IMO. I must share this is probably the 1st Prince music I've actually purchased so can't comment on if this is a good concert etc. I agree with "Yonettes" comment.


----------



## eljaycanuck

*Stevie Nicks* - Live in Chicago

Synopsis: Stevie Nicks performs for PBS' TV show "Soundstage" in late 2007. The concert airs in July, 2008.

Comments: I'm not really a Nicks fan (although I do find her intriguing), but after watching a couple of clips of this concert on YouTube recently I decided to order the DVD from Amazon. (It was ~$20 so I figured why not?)

I just finished watching it and I gotta say it's a pretty decent show. Nicks sounded great, the band was tight and there were lots of good tunes both familiar and unfamiliar. The highlights for me were "Stand Back" and "Edge of Seventeen" (my two favourite S.N. songs), "Gold Dust Woman" and "Sara".

The standard-def PQ was good; the DD5.1 audio was very good.

All in all, I got my ~$20 worth of entertainment.


----------



## afrogt

PlanetAVS said:


> Just found this. I've been waiting for a HD Prince concert that isn't part of a movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince and the Revolution - Live (2 CD + Blu-ray) - Amazon.com Music
> 
> 
> Prince and the Revolution - Live (2 CD + Blu-ray) - Amazon.com Music
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince and the Revolution: Live Blu-ray (Blu-ray + CD)
> 
> 
> Prince and the Revolution: Live Blu-ray Release Date June 3, 2022. Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blu-ray.com


I received this as a gift last week. Video is 4:3 and not widescreen. Picture quality is kinda dark too. I think this concert was broadcast via satellite for TV so maybe they didn't have much to work with. 

The remastered audio is pretty good though.


----------



## PlanetAVS

afrogt said:


> I received this as a gift last week. Video is 4:3 and not widescreen. Picture quality is kinda dark too. I think this concert was broadcast via satellite for TV so maybe they didn't have much to work with.
> 
> The remastered audio is pretty good though.


4:3 reinforces my decision to wait. I've been listening to the audio on streaming though, it sounds great.


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

Was in the store buying a the new Batman movie in 4k and saw this behind the cashier/clerk and grabbed it. Just put it in the tray and pressed play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yonettes

Wazza-WestAus said:


> Was in the store buying a the new Batman movie in 4k and saw this behind the cashier/clerk and grabbed it. Just put it in the tray and pressed play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good. 4:3, and taken from the VIDEO masters (not film). The sound is pretty good. If someone is looking for aa Pink Floyd Live Bluray, the Delicate Sound of Thunder is WAY better. (But I bought this also).


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

Yonettes said:


> It's good. 4:3, and taken from the VIDEO masters (not film). The sound is pretty good. If someone is looking for aa Pink Floyd Live Bluray, the Delicate Sound of Thunder is WAY better. (But I bought this also).


Plus 1 with regards the Delicate Sound of Thunder. Saw that one on vhs video cassette in the early 90’s. Always been my fave concert. Purchased that one on the recent bluray release.I’d never watched/listened to the Pulse release even tho I’d seen it on shelves for many years.I was aware there was a bluray release so I added it to my collection today.
*the 4:3 surprised me.
So far this sounds great.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yonettes

Wazza-WestAus said:


> Plus 1 with regards the Delicate Sound of Thunder. Saw that one on vhs video cassette in the early 90’s. Always been my fave concert. Purchased that one on the recent bluray release.I’d never watched/listened to the Pulse release even tho I’d seen it on shelves for many years.I was aware there was a bluray release so I added it to my collection today.
> *the 4:3 surprised me.
> So far this sounds great.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


DSoT was also re-edited....They took out the beginning segment where someone lights a cigarette with the laser. (That kinda bummed me out). It was on the LaserDisc - not on this re-issue.


----------



## eljaycanuck

*AC/DC - LIVE Capital Centre, Landover, MD, USA, December 1981 Full promos (4K AI upscaled pro-shot)*






_(Includes a link to a slightly-longer, downloadable clip with full audio.)_

I really, *really* wish AC/DC would restore and release the full show - or any show from this tour - on BD or 4K BD. 🤘  🤘


----------



## rdgrimes

Concert For George 20th anniv celebration:






Remastered for Atmos audio. Can we dare hope for a 4K format release?









Home


Royal Albert Hall, London On November 29, 2002, one year after his passing, Olivia Harrison and Eric Clapton organized a performance tribute to celebrate the life and music of George Harrison. Held at London's Royal Albert Hall, the momentous evening featured George's songs, and music he loved...



www.concertforgeorge.com


----------



## cyberguyjeff

rdgrimes said:


> Concert For George 20th anniv celebration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remastered for Atmos audio. Can we dare hope for a 4K format release?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Royal Albert Hall, London On November 29, 2002, one year after his passing, Olivia Harrison and Eric Clapton organized a performance tribute to celebrate the life and music of George Harrison. Held at London's Royal Albert Hall, the momentous evening featured George's songs, and music he loved...
> 
> 
> 
> www.concertforgeorge.com


I had just last night played The Concert for Bangladesh. Love me some George Harrison music.


----------



## rdgrimes

The "Concert For George" Atmos audio is now available for streaming from all the usual places. Has anyone listened to it yet?


----------



## DocCasualty

Watching it now. It’s been awhile. An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## DocCasualty

Another oldie but goodie. First time I’m listening in DTS-HD + Neural:X instead of 5.1 and does *that *sound good!


----------



## Wild Blue

PlanetAVS said:


> The new Crossroads Festival Bluray is very good. Discovered Marcus King as a result.


I was at this concert, which was hugely significant for me. Peter Frampton and Eric Clapton played together for the first time EVER, which will also be the last, due to Frampton’s disease. I went backstage and met Peter right after this happened.

As others noted, this video is missing several notable performances at the festival, which is quite disappointing.


----------



## Wild Blue

Which of the various AC/DC video discs would be the best one?


----------



## afelcandy

Wild Blue said:


> Which of the various AC/DC video discs would be the best one?


*Live at River Plate,* IMHO...

Have *Live at Donington Park* and dig it a lot, too 

It's a shame *Stiff Upper Lip* (live in Munich, Germany) was released on SD-DVD only


----------



## Wild Blue

afelcandy said:


> *Live at River Plate,* IMHO...
> 
> Have *Live at Donington Park* and dig it a lot, too
> 
> It's a shame *Stiff Upper Lip* (live in Munich, Germany) was released on SD-DVD only


Thank you! Will order at least one of those


----------



## PlanetAVS

Wild Blue said:


> Which of the various AC/DC video discs would be the best one?


If you're looking for best picture quality, Live at River Plate is the newest and likely the best (I don't own it). No Bull (1996) is very grainy and sounds ok. Donington has less grain and the LPCM 5.1 track sounds fantastic. The band was younger and arguably in better form on the 1991 Donington show


----------



## afelcandy

PlanetAVS said:


> If you're looking for best picture quality, Live at River Plate is the newest and likely the best (I don't own it). No Bull (1996) is very grainy and sounds ok. Donington has less grain and the LPCM 5.1 track sounds fantastic. The band was younger and arguably in better form on the 1991 Donington show


Very well summed up !!!! My congrats !!!! 👏👏


----------



## eljaycanuck

Wild Blue said:


> Which of the various AC/DC video discs would be the best one?


IMO, "Let There Be Rock" and "Live at Donington" are must-haves for any AC/DC fan. 🤘🤘


----------



## PlanetAVS

eljaycanuck said:


> IMO, "Let There Be Rock" and "Live at Donington" are must-haves for any AC/DC fan. 🤘🤘


Good point, Let There Be Rock for the Bon Scott era


----------

